# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > vor dem Studium - Studienbeginn >  Lasst uns gegenseitig verrckt machen,bis die Ergebnisse da sind!

## Medi2009

Fr alle, die wie ich viel zu ungeduldig sind!!!!

Bzw. was macht ihr wenn es gegen eurer Erwartung (wieder) nicht klappt mit dem Studienplatz??

----------


## hermbo

Die Ergebnisse kommen doch erst im September, oder?! Da gehste ja kaputt bis dahin...  :peng:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Die Ergebnisse kommen doch erst im September, oder?! Da gehste ja kaputt bis dahin...


Nicht die Ergebnisse fr die Wartezeit und Abiturbestenquote. Die kommen ja schon Mitte August!

So n Fred hat gerade noch gefehlt!  :Nixweiss:  ::-oopss:

----------


## getku

> Nicht die Ergebnisse fr die Wartezeit und Abiturbestenquote. Die kommen ja schon Mitte August!
> 
> So n Fred hat gerade noch gefehlt!


Die Ergebnisse des Service-Verfahrens werden aber schon Ende Juli Bescheid gegeben: http://www2.zvs.de/index.php?id=617

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Die Ergebnisse des Service-Verfahrens werden aber schon Ende Juli Bescheid gegeben: http://www2.zvs.de/index.php?id=617


Yoah, das stimmt. Allerdings is Medizin kein Fach des Service-Verfahrens.

----------


## Freierfall

Yay, ich freue mich schon auf meine Ablehungsbescheide im Wartezeit und Abibestenverfahren!  :Big Grin:  (0WS, 0,3 Punkte ber der Abibestenquote drber...)

Ich bekomme gerne Post  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Medi2009

Naja aber ihr knnt ja dann schon mal Tendenzen sehen an der Abibebestenquote. Z.B. werdet ihr sehen oder der Abiturjahrgang in dem Bundesland in dem eure favorisierte Uni ist, eher strker oder schwcher war als im Vorjahr....Dadurch fhlt ihr euch zumindest sicherer (wenn der jahrgang schlechter war, sonst nicht  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Elena1989

> Yay, ich freue mich schon auf meine Ablehungsbescheide im Wartezeit und Abibestenverfahren!  (0WS, 0,3 Punkte ber der Abibestenquote drber...)
> 
> Ich bekomme gerne Post


Ja, ich freu mich auch schon. XD 0 Wartesemester, DN 1,3. --> 0,2 Punkte ber der Abibestenquote drber..

Konnte es mir aber dennoch nicht verkneifen teilzunehmen XDDDD




> Naja aber ihr knnt ja dann schon mal Tendenzen sehen an der Abibebestenquote. Z.B. werdet ihr sehen oder der Abiturjahrgang in dem Bundesland in dem eure favorisierte Uni ist, eher strker oder schwcher war als im Vorjahr....Dadurch fhlt ihr euch zumindest sicherer (wenn der jahrgang schlechter war, sonst nicht  )


Naja.. das wirkt sich in den Bereichen der Abibestenquote aber doch kaum aus, oder? In bayern war's letztes Jahr z.B. 1,1. Ob das jetzt soooo... aussagekrftig ist, wenn's auf 1,0 steigt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

----------


## Freierfall

Naja. Die Dinger sind in den letzten Jahren ja nie gesunken, 1989 war ein ziemlich geburtenstarker Jahrgang (und viele davon sind jetzt fertig...) und im Saarland gabs zum ersten mal Doppeljahrgnge. (Zum glck nur Saarland. Da sind ned viele leute. und die gehen hoffendlich alle nach Homburg XD) - Spricht insgesammt also nicht dafr.
Naja. Wenn der schnitt um 0,1 Steigt, wirds schwierig mit meiner OP1, bei 0,2 bin ich raus. Mein OP2 hat ca 0,3 notenstufen "luft", sollte also hinhauen^^

----------


## Elena1989

Ich hab bei all meinen Ortsprferenzen 0,2 Luft. Aber ich denke nicht, dass es so extrem ansteigt. Die letzten Jahre ist es doch immer nur so um 0,1 angestiegen. 
Und wegen dem Saarland: Das sind 1. nicht viele und 2. habe ich auch die Hoffnung, dass die alle Heimatnah bleiben wollen XDDD

----------


## searchgirl

naja, in den letzten Jahren gab es auch schon doppelte Jahrgnge (z.B. 2008 Mecklenburg-Vorpommern) und dies hat sich eigentlich kaum ausgewirkt (auch wenn ich damals etwas anderes erwartet hatte)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab mich auch fr Saarland beworben....werd noch wahnsinnig..hab 1,7 und hab abartig Angst dass es wegen dem Doppeljahrgang net reichen wird.. keien Ahnung jeder sagt ja was anderes.. Die meisten sagen dass es nicht viel mehr Bewerber fr Homburg sein werden und letztes Jahr war der NC ja 1,8....
Hoffe so dass ich nen Platz bekommen....das Warten macht mich jetzt schon Wahnsinnig...
vlg falllenangel

----------


## searchgirl

irgendwie beruhigt es mich, dass es euch hnlich geht. Ich habe u.a. Leipzig (NC letztes Jahr: 1,4) - naja und ich habe nun 1,4. Hoffe trotzdem irgendwie, dass dieser nicht ansteigt.

----------


## leofgyth77

hey fallenangel,
mach dir mal keinen stress..notfalls bekommst du mit 1,7 im sommersemester was (:
dann hast nochmal ein halbes jahr fr dich, kannst pflegepraktikum machen oder reisen..oder beides (:
das studium is zwar echt toll, und es macht auch wirklich spa (ja, selbst jetzt in der prfungsphase), aber die zeit davor ist nicht zu unterschtzen. ich vermiss mein fsj und so weiter schon sehr. das praktische liegt mir eben mehr.
falls es nicht klappen sollte, seid nicht so frustriert, sondern macht was besonderes aus der zeit. entweder ihr geht auf reisen und macht etwas, dass ihr schon immer wolltet und niemals vergessen werdet oder ihr macht was fr euer studium..im sinne von pflegepraktikum oder eben einfach nur was in dem bereich, damit ihr in frustrierenden zeiten im studium daran zurckdenken knnt, warum ihr den ganzen sch***dreck berhaupt macht. das sollte man echt nich unterschtzen.

----------


## Chris112

Ich glaube man kann mich gar nicht verrkter machen als ich im Moment bin.....Das geht mal berhaupt nicht. Ich hoffe/denke mal dass die WS bei 10 und nem DN von 2,4/2,5 liegen. Damit bin ich dann drin, also brauche ich mir keine Gedanken zu machen, was ich sonst mache!

Naja, habs natrlich trotzdem getan, fr den Fall der Flle: von Okt. bis Ende April reisen (entweder Mittel- und Sdamerika oder ATW) und ab Mai dann 100% auf Intensiv arbeiten.....Aber das tritt sowieso nicht ein.....

----------


## DeSeal

Ich brauch mich noch nicht verrckt zu machen... frhestens nchstes Jahr hab ich mit 3,0 und 10 WS ne minimale Chance, wenn die Wartesemester bis dahin fallen (haha  :kotzen: ). Noch setz ich ein bissl Hoffnung in die Klage, ma schaun...

Aber ich drck euch allen die Daumen  :hmmm...:

----------


## katjuschka22

also wenn ich ne ablehnung bekomm, lass ich mich erstmal krankschreiben und mir die weisheitszhne ziehen...dann ich nen grund fr die AU und muss mir kein burn-out attestieren lassen :Top:

----------


## KarlKonrad

> hoffe/denke mal dass die WS bei 10 und nem DN von 2,4/2,5 liegen.


Unrealistisch. Steht allen Statistiken der letzten Jahre entgegen. Wre mit einer Trendwende gleichzusetzen, was aber dank der ueren Umstnde (Wirtschaftskrise, Arztserien im Fernsehen, Unwissenheit ber den "echten" Job,...) unwahrscheinlich ist. Es werden mehr Leute Medizin studieren wollen und auch mehr mit mehr Wartezeit.
Das ist nicht pessimistisch sondern realistisch. Leider.

----------


## Grinsl

ich denke schon, dass 10 ws und eine dn von 2,3 bis 2,5 realistisch ist.

----------


## kleiner_medicus_mh

> also wenn ich ne ablehnung bekomm, lass ich mich erstmal krankschreiben und mir die weisheitszhne ziehen...dann ich nen grund fr die AU und muss mir kein burn-out attestieren lassen


10 WS, ne Menge Holz..was hast du denn fr nen DN wenn ich fragen darf?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Chris112

> Unrealistisch. Steht allen Statistiken der letzten Jahre entgegen. Wre mit einer Trendwende gleichzusetzen, was aber dank der ueren Umstnde (Wirtschaftskrise, Arztserien im Fernsehen, Unwissenheit ber den "echten" Job,...) unwahrscheinlich ist. Es werden mehr Leute Medizin studieren wollen und auch mehr mit mehr Wartezeit.
> Das ist nicht pessimistisch sondern realistisch. Leider.


Ich denke nicht dass das unrealistisch ist. Wenn man sich die entwicklung der letzten jahre anschaut ist es immer 2 jahre auf dem gleichen stand geblieben. auerdem waren im ws die ws meist eins niedriger als zum ss. so hoffe ich ach auf dieses jahr.
ich denke dass ich mit 10 ws und dn 2,3 drin bin!

----------


## katjuschka22

> 10 WS, ne Menge Holz..was hast du denn fr nen DN wenn ich fragen darf?


hab 2,6 ...ich bin immernoch optimistisch, weil meine freundin letztes jahr auch mit 10WS und 2,6 reingekomm ist...ich hoffe einfach, dass die welt nicht so ungerecht sein kann  :Party:

----------


## Krissy

Ahh ja, jetzt werd ich echt wahnsinnig..

Hatte meinen Studienplatz in Graz schon so gut wie sicher und jetzt zieht die uni die Reihungslisten zurck, weil der Aufnahmetest oder ein Teil davon falsch ausgewertet wurde.. Das is doch voll fr den A****. 

Naja, ich wrde ja eh lieber in Deutschland studieren, aber wenn ich dieses jahr hier nichts kriege, htte ich wenigstens schonmal nen anderen Platz sicher gehabt...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ahh ja, jetzt werd ich echt wahnsinnig..
> 
> Hatte meinen Studienplatz in Graz schon so gut wie sicher und jetzt zieht die uni die Reihungslisten zurck, weil der Aufnahmetest oder ein Teil davon falsch ausgewertet wurde.. Das is doch voll fr den A****. 
> 
> Naja, ich wrde ja eh lieber in Deutschland studieren, aber wenn ich dieses jahr hier nichts kriege, htte ich wenigstens schonmal nen anderen Platz sicher gehabt...


Oh man, das ist ja total dumm gelaufen, ich drck dir trotzdem die Daumen, dass sich alles zum Guten wendet, in welcher Form auch immer (ob in Graz oder Deutschland)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## gwb83

Wartezeit geht zurck.

Das war kein "Trend" sondern is nur durch sehr viele unvorhersehbare Bewerber mit gewaltiger Wartezeit zu begrnden. Das waren Leute mit geschtzten 12-14 WS (11 WS bei DN 2,9 im Sommer), die sich nach vielen Jahren zum ersten Mal beworben haben (die htten die ganzen Jahre vorher schon immer n Platz bekommen). Und davon kann es nicht ewig viele geben.

11WS und 3,x oder (wahrscheinlicher) 10WS bei 2,0-2,5

Darauf wrd ich eher tippen.

----------


## Mebahel

Dieses Jahr liegen die Werte bei:

10 Wartesemstern & DN. 2,6

----------


## DaVinci

> Dieses Jahr liegen die Werte bei:
> 
> 10 Wartesemstern & DN. 2,6


Das wre wunderbar !!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Mebahel

Dann freu dich schonmal.

----------


## Medi2009

"Dieses Jahr liegen die Werte bei:

10 Wartesemstern & DN. 2,6"

Woher willst du das Wissen ???Hast du bei der ZVS angerufen... ?

----------


## Mebahel

> "Dieses Jahr liegen die Werte bei:
> 
> 10 Wartesemstern & DN. 2,6"
> 
> Woher willst du das Wissen ???Hast du bei der ZVS angerufen... ?


nein habe ich nicht

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ich muss sagen, dass ich 10WS und 2,6 unrealistisch finde. Das wre gerade mal ein DN Anzug von 0,2 und wenn man bedenkt, dass noch so viele mit 12 WS zum WiSe nicht versorgt sind, kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen.

----------


## Medi2009

Also woher weit du das dann ?

Oder ist das einfach nur deine Einschtzung der Lage? ::-dance:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab auch mal nach geschaut, weil ich mir eigntlich sicher war dass es mehr ws sind. Also es waren 11ws und dn 2,9 im ss09. Kann man sich auf der zvs seite downloaden.
vlg anne

----------


## Chris112

> Hab auch mal nach geschaut, weil ich mir eigntlich sicher war dass es mehr ws sind. Also es waren 11ws und dn 2,9 im ss09. Kann man sich auf der zvs seite downloaden.
> vlg anne


Das war im SS. Kann man nicht mit dem WS vergleichen...


Also ich denke auch dass DN 2,6 etwas hoch ist. Es kommen die  die letztes WS 10 WS hatten und schlechter als 2,9...Ich glaube dass sind noch ein paar. Deshalb tippe ich auf 10 WS mit DN 2,0-2,4 bzw. 2,3....

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich glaube nicht dass dieses Jahr 10 ws reichen werden. war nochmal schauen ws 08/09 10 ws und dn 2,8.
Glaub eher dass es so 11 oder 12 ws sind und DN ??? 
Hatte auch vor ein paar Wochen bei der ZVS und Uni Saarland mal nachgefragt was sie denken wie sich die wz entwickeln wird und alle haben gesagt dass die wz wahrscheinlich in den nchsten Jahren ber 12 ws gehen wird. Dann bekommen sie wahrscheinlich aber Problem weil ein Wz lnger als das Studium als nicht zumutbar gillt und dann alle Klagen knnen und wahrscheinlich recht bekmen. Sie wissen aber nicht wie sie das Problem in den Griff bekommen knnen.
vlg fallenangel

----------


## Mebahel

Die ZVS verabschiedet sich von der Bhne, dann liegt es an den Uni's, und wenn die keine Pltze haben, ntzen irgendwelche Klagen sehr wenig.

Die einzige Lsung liegt darin, dass mehr Studienpltze zu verfgung gestellt werden und die Situationen sich an der Uni verbessert, fr die Mitarbeiter und den Studierenden.

Dieses Jahr werden die Wartesemester niemals auf 12 ansteigen, da braucht sich keiner groe Sorgen zu machen.
Die Wartezeit bleibt gleich, der Schnitt steigt aller hchstens um 0,3-0,2 Punkte.
Absehen kann man das, an den Bewerberzahlen der letzten Jahre, die Pltze die ber Wartezeit vergeben werden und den Grenzrngen.

----------


## Katsumoto

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe auch dass es bei 10 WS bleibt. Mit 2,3 sollte es auch bei einem leichten NC-Anstieg klappen.

Eine Frage noch zu den Bewerberzahlen der letzten Jahre:
Wo findet ihr die? Bin eigentlich recht fit was die ZVS mit all' ihren liebenswerten Verwindungen angeht, aber diese Infos finde ich einfach nicht.
Vielleicht liegt's auch an dem besch***enen Dienst in der ZA heute :/

----------


## gwb83

Leute die die erforderliche Wartezeit kann doch nur ansteigen, wenn sich massig Leute mit vielen WS bewerben und somit die Pltze wegschnappen.

Es sind in den letzten 3 vergangenen Semestern nicht weniger Studienpltze angeboten worden, sondern es haben sich einfach sehr viele (schtzungsweise mehrere Hundert) Leute zum !ersten Mal! in der WZ-Quote beworben. (Also mit meistens mehr als der erforderlichen WZ). Vermutlich nach lngerer Berufszeit, Ausbildungszeit, was auch immer. Nur halt nicht direkt danach, sondern sie haben alle noch gewartet mit der Bewerbung und standen pltzlich alle auf der Matte.

Dass die DN weiter hochgeht ist nur logisch und dieses WS gibt es ca. 2000 freie Pltze in der WZ-Quote, so dass sicherlich alle mit 12 WS rein kommen, welche mit 11WS und ganz evtl. Leute mit 10WS und ner guten DN.

Da muss man nicht (jetzt schon) die ZVS und erst recht nicht die Unis fr anrufen...

Aber es soll hier ja ums Verrcktmachen gehen..

----------


## Chris112

> Ich glaube nicht dass dieses Jahr 10 ws reichen werden. war nochmal schauen ws 08/09 10 ws und dn 2,8.
> Glaub eher dass es so 11 oder 12 ws sind und DN ??? 
> Hatte auch vor ein paar Wochen bei der ZVS und Uni Saarland mal nachgefragt was sie denken wie sich die wz entwickeln wird und alle haben gesagt dass die wz wahrscheinlich in den nchsten Jahren ber 12 ws gehen wird. Dann bekommen sie wahrscheinlich aber Problem weil ein Wz lnger als das Studium als nicht zumutbar gillt und dann alle Klagen knnen und wahrscheinlich recht bekmen. Sie wissen aber nicht wie sie das Problem in den Griff bekommen knnen.
> vlg fallenangel


Hey! Mach mich nicht fertig! Hab' schon Schiss genug, dass es dieses Jahr wieder nicht klappt! Lass mir die letzte Hoffnung!   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Chris112

> Dieses Jahr werden die Wartesemester niemals auf 12 ansteigen, da braucht sich keiner groe Sorgen zu machen.
> Die Wartezeit bleibt gleich, der Schnitt steigt aller hchstens um 0,3-0,2 Punkte.
> Absehen kann man das, an den Bewerberzahlen der letzten Jahre, die Pltze die ber Wartezeit vergeben werden und den Grenzrngen.


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## DeKl

also ich allein kenne bereits zwei, die sich dieses jahr erstmals fr das medizinstudium bewerben werden... ABI 03!!!!

hoffentlich entschlieen sich nicht mehr dazu... aber wenn schon zwei (!!!) in meinem kleinen freundeskreis sind...  :kotzen:

----------


## AceofSpades

was ich mich schon so oft gefragt habe: wieso um himmels willen bekommt man "automatisch" wartesemester, solange man sich an keiner deutschen hochschule immatrikuliert?!

in dem wort steckt doch, was es eigentlich sein sollte. die liste der 
w a r t e n d e n (!) bewerber auf ihren studienplatz! ich warte ja auch nicht auf meine uni zusage, wenn ich mich nicht beworben habe...
wr doch eigentlich nachvollziehbarer, wenn man erst auf die liste kommt, sobald man sich das erste mal fr den studiengang bewirbt, oder seh das nur ich so? kenne brigens auch mehrere, die nach abgeschlossener ausbildung und nem jhrchen arbeit denken "hach ja, vielleicht macht sich son studium ja doch ganz gut, ich hab ja nichts zu verlieren und jetzt kann ich mal was ausprobieren, wo ich sonst nie ne chance gehabt htte..." es sagt niemand in dem wortlaut, aber wenn man mal nachhakt, luft es meiner erfahrung nach zu oft darauf hinaus... 
die zahl der wartesemester wr sicher nicht so hoch, wenn man das system mal umstellen wrde  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Ace eine befreundete rztin (die msste so 1990 mitm Studium angefangen haben) meinte zu mir, dass sie das garnicht verstehen kann, dass da jeder "kommen kann und sich bewerben kann und dann gleich was bekommt, wenn er jahrelang was anderes gemacht hat und sich nicht fr Medizin interessiert hat" denn soweit sie sich noch gaaanz dunkel erinnern kann wre das mal irgendwann so gewesen, dass man sich immer wieder bewerben musste um sein Interesse deutlich zu machen und so WS sammeln konnte. Aber wie gesagt sie meint sich ganz dunkel dran erinnern zu knnen.  :Nixweiss:  Ist immerhin schon einige Jahre her.

----------


## Katja 2310

> irgendwie beruhigt es mich, dass es euch hnlich geht. Ich habe u.a. Leipzig (NC letztes Jahr: 1,4) - naja und ich habe nun 1,4. Hoffe trotzdem irgendwie, dass dieser nicht ansteigt.


genauo geht es mir auch. mein erst & zweitwunsch (kln & aachen) hatten 1,4 & ich hab dieses jahr 1,4 ... hoffentlich steigen die nicht an :Oh nee...: 

in dsseldorf msste es dann zwar auf jeden fall klappen, aber ich wei noch nicht ob ich den dann annehme oder auf kln im SS hoffen soll  :Nixweiss: 

ahhhh!!! wann ist endlich der 2.september!!!  :Traurig: 
aber am montag fngt mein parktikum bis einschl. 1.sept. an. wenn man was zu tun hat geht die zeit ja eigentlich schneller um  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Jani91

Habe dieses Jahr mein Abi in NRW gemacht. Letztes Jahr lag die Abibestenquote bei 1,1 und ich habe ein Abi von 1,1. Glaubt ihr, das auch der DN in der Abibestenquote steigt? :Nixweiss: 

Respekt, dass manche von euch schon fnf Jahre warten und noch immer keinen Platz erhalten haben! Habt ihr es eigentlich schon einmal ber das Losverfahren versucht?

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Respekt, dass manche von euch schon fnf Jahre warten und noch immer keinen Platz erhalten haben! Habt ihr es eigentlich schon einmal ber das Losverfahren versucht?


Ich glaub wenn man so lange wartet, dann versucht man so einiges, doch noch einen Studienplatz zu ergattern! Also ja, aber kannst dir ja sicher die Chancen ausrechnen, die so ein Losverfahren mit sich bringt, sofern berhaupt eine Uni lost.

----------


## Cilo

@JAni91, also am Losverfahren beteiligen sich eigentlich fast alle - hier im Forum gibt es auch immer einen Thread wo meisten jemand netterweise die Links fr die Un's reinstellt , denn es gibt unterschiedliche Anforderungen und Fristen dafr (alles selbst rauszusauchen nimmt nmlich mehrere Stunden in Anspruch, da auf den Internetseite der Uni's manchmal schlecht zu finden)

----------


## adeline

worauf luft wohl die wartezeit fr zahnmedizin aus?? mu man da ganz andere mechanismen beachten??

----------


## fluffy_duck

> Ich brauch mich noch nicht verrckt zu machen... frhestens nchstes Jahr hab ich mit 3,0 und 10 WS ne minimale Chance, wenn die Wartesemester bis dahin fallen (haha ). Noch setz ich ein bissl Hoffnung in die Klage, ma schaun...
> 
> Aber ich drck euch allen die Daumen


Hey! Jetzt zum WS 10WS und 3,0? Dann  :Keks: 
Auf rationaler Ebene bin ich ja auch schon dabei  :kotzen: 
aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt und so werde ich auch dieses Jahr wieder durchdrehen, wenn der Ablehnungsbescheid kommt... :Wand:

----------


## adeline

hm, wenn ihr den Schock des Tages erleben wollt, dann schaut euch die Verfahrensergebnisse im ZVS-Serviceverfahren an... wurde schon alles verffentlicht

*bei manchen Studiengngen bis zu 22 wartesemester!!* sowas gabs meines Wissens nach noch nie!!

Wie soll das dann erst bei medizin usw. aussehen??

ach ja und noch was..hier steht, es sollte sich keiner mehr auf die zulassung ber wartezeit verlassen, die bewerberzahlen werden auch knftig von jahr zu jahr explosionsartig ansteigen.. http://www.meisterernst.de/nc/duesin...atz-klage.html

ach mann, wre nur schon der 12. august...

----------


## Miniwini

Welchen Schock???

----------


## adeline

den hier zum beispiel: http://www2.zvs.de/index.php?id=200991330132072nc
 :hmmm...:

----------


## bremer

Reinste Panikmache dieser miesen Anwaltskanzleien.

Die Unsicherheit der Warter auszunutzen, um sie abzukassieren, finde ich zum  :kotzen:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Sorry, aber ich muss bremer recht geben was den Text von diesen Anwlten angeht. Totale Panikmache bzw. vielleicht mag das ja alles stimmen, was da geschrieben wird, aber es wird deutlich um was es denen geht: versuchte Anlocke von Kundschaft (wahrscheinlich haben sie damit sogar noch Erfolg). 
Vor allem, wenn man sich mal den letzten Satz in diesem Schreiben zu Gemte fhrt. Besonders weil ja jeder, der sich um eine "sofortige Einklage" bemht auch nen Studienplatz bekommt. [der letzte Satz ist Ironie, falls es jemand nicht kapieren sollte].

----------


## AySe88

> [der letzte Satz ist Ironie, falls es jemand nicht kapieren sollte].


Geil hier im Forum...  :Top:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Geil hier im Forum...


Ja, war nur ne Klarstellung, weil ich keine Lust auf endlose Diskussionen habe, weils jemand nicht kapiert hat. Prventionsmanahme  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## flavos

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, inwiefern man die Ergebnisse aus dem Service-Verfahren auf Medizin bertragen und die Entwicklung fortschreiben kann; von dieser dubiosen Quelle der Anwaltskanzlei und der ,,SPD-Studie" mal ganz abgesehen (wenn die zu einem andern Ergebnis gekommen wren, wre das  wohl kaum verffentlicht worden). Man muss sich doch einmal vor Augen fhren, dass in diesen internen Auswahlverfahren bspw. bei Psychologie oftmals nur 10% der Pltze ber die Wartezeitquote vergeben werden, was natrlich die Lnge selbiger beeinflusst. Also: auch wenn das nicht im Sinne dieses Threads ist: erst mal keine Panik schieben und nicht verrckt machen.  :Top: 

P.S.: Und zur Not kann man ja immer noch klagen, ich wei jedoch schon, welche Kanzlei mich da nicht vertreten wrde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

Hat jemand schon versucht bei der ZVS anzurufen und ggfls. nach Ergebnissen zu bohren?  :Grinnnss!: 

Gru Linda

----------


## bremer

> Hat jemand schon versucht bei der ZVS anzurufen und ggfls. nach Ergebnissen zu bohren?


Jupp, jetzt ist es also amtlich: 12WS bei DN 2,7

----------


## Chris112

Scherzt du oder meinst Du das ernst????

----------


## bremer

Kleiner scherz, sorry  ::-winky:

----------


## Vrykyl

lol, this scared me. 
Aber das ist wohl ein wenig zu bertrieben.
Und mir hat heute gesagt, dass noch nichts bekannt ist, allerdings, sobald sie es wssten drten sie auch auskunft geben.

----------


## Chris112

Man ey, mir war grad kurzzeitig extrem schlecht....  :kotzen: 

Puhhhh  :hmmm...:

----------


## schlafmuetze

ich hatt mal kurz nen kleinen adam- stokes -anfall,

jetzt muss ich aber darber schon wieder grinsen...is schon seltsam wie sehr man sich hier beeinflussen lassen kann  :Blush:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Kleiner scherz, sorry


omg, jetzt weiss ich wie es sich anfhlt wenn einem das Herz stehen bleibt.  :Oh nee...:  :hmmm...:  :Blush:

----------


## adeline

> lol, this scared me. 
> Und mir hat heute gesagt, dass noch nichts bekannt ist, allerdings, sobald sie es wssten drten sie auch auskunft geben.


das heit dann, man knnte es jetzt jederzeit erfahren??  :peng:  vorausgesetzt es ruft jeden tag einer bei der zvs an?? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Vrykyl

> das heit dann, man knnte es jetzt jederzeit erfahren??  vorausgesetzt es ruft jeden tag einer bei der zvs an??


Naja heute und morgen halte ich noch fr verfrht, aber ab donnerstag, knnte man denke ich mit info rechnen, zumindest hat man mich ermuntert noch mal anzurufen. Bin wohl an eine seltene vertreterin bei der zvs geraten.

----------


## Linda.1001

Also, ich hatte es gerade versucht, allerdings ist dort andauernd besetzt, bzw. 'leider ist zur Zeit kein Beratungsplatz frei'.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Also, ich hatte es gerade versucht, allerdings ist dort andauernd besetzt, bzw. 'leider ist zur Zeit kein Beratungsplatz frei'.


*g* entweder haben sie keine Lust mehr auf Anrufe und schalten einfach die Ansage oder die Leitungen glhen wirklich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nicky08

Ich bin vorher problemlos durchgekommen, aber wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe, wurde mir gesagt, dass es dieses Jahr keine Infos vor dem 12.8 geben wird  :Frown:

----------


## Stups07

Hi!
Ich habe gerade auch mal bei der ZVS angerufen. Die Dame sagte mir aber, sie knne mir noch keine Auskunft geben. Ab Montag knne Sie wahrschienlich schon etwas sagen, versprechen wollte sie mir das aber auch nicht. 
LG

----------


## Medi2009

Ja aber fr den grten Teil von uns wird das eh Wurst sein, weil zum AdH haben die ja auch noch keine Zahlen, oder irre ich mich da ?

----------


## Chris112

Ich glaube der grte Teil wartet auf die Zahlen der Wartezeit....

----------


## AgyptRa

Jop, denke ich auch.
Ich mchte nur endlich die WS-Anzahl wissen....

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Jop, denke ich auch.
> Ich mchte nur endlich die WS-Anzahl wissen....


Dito  :Keks:

----------


## adeline

ich habe da heute ja auch noch mal angerufen  :Grinnnss!:  
die alte am telefon war diesmal nicht so nett u meinte sie wei selber erst n Di/Mittwoch bescheid u diesen termin msste ich auch eigentlich selber wissen!!

als ich sagte, dass es doch gar nicht sein kann, dass die ergebnisse von tausenden von bewerbern erst am letzten tag festgestellt werden wurde die voll patzig blabla
habe gesagt, dass es fr uns jungen leute um ihre zukunft geht, da knne man auch n bisschen verstndnis zeigen, u habe aufgelegt noch bevor die antworten konnte...
 :was ist das...?: 
ach ******* ist das alles...

----------


## Bloodyhenry

sag doch einfach "ich bin sportschtze UND spiele Killerspiele..." aber lass die Floskel " Na Toll, da kann ich mich ja gleich umbringen..." da kommen nur ein Paar Sanis, ein Notarzt und 1-x Polizisten (war letzens in unseren Finanzamt so^^...). :Grinnnss!: 

Aber die einzige Info is auf dem bescheid...

(---DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME---please...)

----------


## Katja 2310

also ich warte sehnschtig auf den 2.september  :Nixweiss: 
ich finde es echt tzend dass das erst einen monat vorher geregelt wird. ein bisschen frher wre auch um AdH echt nicht schlecht!!!  :Keks:

----------


## Linda.1001

> ich habe da heute ja auch noch mal angerufen  
> die alte am telefon war diesmal nicht so nett u meinte sie wei selber erst n Di/Mittwoch bescheid u diesen termin msste ich auch eigentlich selber wissen!!
> 
> als ich sagte, dass es doch gar nicht sein kann, dass die ergebnisse von tausenden von bewerbern erst am letzten tag festgestellt werden wurde die voll patzig blabla
> habe gesagt, dass es fr uns jungen leute um ihre zukunft geht, da knne man auch n bisschen verstndnis zeigen, u habe aufgelegt noch bevor die antworten konnte...
> 
> ach ******* ist das alles...


also, nichts fr ungut, aber ich wr die Dame nicht so angegangen, die macht doch auch nur Telefondienst da.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

[QUOTE=Bloodyhenry;801698]sag doch einfach "ich bin sportschtze UND spiele Killerspiele..."QUOTE]

... und hre M. Manson... und am besten, kommt nich besser mit Him "Join me in death" im hintergrund

----------


## bremer

Wer ruft heute an?  :hmmm...:

----------


## schlafmuetze

das berlass ich den anderen und bin gespannt, was ich zu lesen hab, wenn ich heut Abend ausm Labor komm  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Phino

Grade angerufen. Keine exakten Werte bekannt, aber die Frau sagte wrtlich: "Unter 10-11 WS geht nichts. Es wird sicher nicht weniger."

----------


## fluffy_duck

> Grade angerufen. Keine exakten Werte bekannt, aber die Frau sagte wrtlich: "Unter 10-11 WS geht nichts. Es wird sicher nicht weniger."


Wo sie recht hat... :Nixweiss: 

Deine signatur find ich cool! :Top:

----------


## AgyptRa

> Grade angerufen. Keine exakten Werte bekannt, aber die Frau sagte wrtlich: "Unter 10-11 WS geht nichts. Es wird sicher nicht weniger."


Die Erkenntnis htte ich auch ohne die ZVS gewonnen :Grinnnss!: 
Noch offizielle 6 Tage :Top:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Grade angerufen. Keine exakten Werte bekannt, aber die Frau sagte wrtlich: "Unter 10-11 WS geht nichts. Es wird sicher nicht weniger."


*g* das war klar, nicht mehr lang, dann wissen wirs  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fluffy_duck

Noch 6 Tage lang kann mein meine Hoffnung also meinen Verstand nerven "aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch". Ein sehr hartnckiges Kerlchen, wenn man bedenkt, dass mein Verstand ihr seit Wochen sagt "Sei ruhig! Ist doch vllig unrealistisch." Aber nchste Woche macht die bodenlose Enttuschung sie dann wieder platt... (schade, dass es keinen Smiley gibt auf den ein 16 Tonnen Gewicht fllt - wr genau richtig and dieser Stelle)

----------


## Gersig

Dran bleiben  :Grinnnss!:  Steter Tropfen...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Noch 6 Tage lang kann mein meine Hoffnung also meinen Verstand nerven "aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch". Ein sehr hartnckiges Kerlchen, wenn man bedenkt, dass mein Verstand ihr seit Wochen sagt "Sei ruhig! Ist doch vllig unrealistisch." Aber nchste Woche macht die bodenlose Enttuschung sie dann wieder platt... (schade, dass es keinen Smiley gibt auf den ein 16 Tonnen Gewicht fllt - wr genau richtig and dieser Stelle)


Mir gehts auch jedes mal so und ich hasse das sowas von  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Medi2009

"Unter 10-11 WS geht nichts. Es wird sicher nicht weniger."

Ich glaub, das war sowieso jedem klar oder ?

----------


## adeline

leute damit ist doch alles gesagt! ;) 
damit ist nmlich gemeint, dass 10 wartesemester bentigt werden. bei note die schlechter ist als die grenznote brauch man dann 11..  :Smilie: 
die htte bestimmt nix von 10 gesagt, wenn es schon 11 wren!!

(die von der zvs wissen auch schon lange genau bescheid...oder knnen es zumindest ziemlich sicher einschtzen...nur sagen drfen die nix, aus welchem grund auch immer. 
die lassen schon anfang juni, wenn das bewerbungsverfahren fr altabiturienten abgeschlossen ist, eine testdatei mit ALLEN Ab- und Zusagen fr die warter durchlaufen, deren werte sich im nachhinein nur geringfgig ndern... damit ist denen mal sogar ne panne passiert in dem sie anfang august ein paar zusagen mehr verschickt haben, weil sie nochmal testdatei mit der richtigen verwechselt haben...da gibt es so nen artikel drber, ich will den mal suchen)

----------


## Nicky08

> leute damit ist doch alles gesagt! ;) 
> damit ist nmlich gemeint, dass 10 wartesemester bentigt werden. bei note die schlechter ist als die grenznote brauch man dann 11.. 
> die htte bestimmt nix von 10 gesagt, wenn es schon 11 wren


Ich bete zu Gott, dass du recht hast. Und auch wenns mich mit meinen 11WS nicht so sehr betrifft, dann hoff ich doch fr alle 10WS-Warter, dass die Grenznote nicht zu niedrig ist *daumendrck*

----------


## SteffiChap

> Ich bete zu Gott, dass du recht hast. Und auch wenns mich mit meinen 11WS nicht so sehr betrifft, dann hoff ich doch fr alle 10WS-Warter, dass die Grenznote nicht zu niedrig ist *daumendrck*


3,5 wren schn  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DaVinci

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Bald ist die Qual hoffentlich rum...

----------


## Robin06

Sry euch entuschen zu mssen, aber.... letztes SS hie es auch 1-2 Tage vorher, dass es nach 10WS aussieht, aber noch nicht alle Daten verarbeitet sind. Was ist geschehen, es ging auf 11WS hoch. Ihr msst einfach noch abwarten, sicher ist noch nichts!

----------


## adeline

ja man sollte wohl auch weiterhin besser von dem schlimmsten ausgehen... :kotzen: 
oh man ich habe die letzten tage vor aufregung schon keinen appetit mehr...so dass schon 3 kilo runter sind  :was ist das...?:

----------


## bremer

Ich wrde Prognosen auch mit Vorsicht genieen. Wie soll ein einzelner Mitarbeiter denn den berblick ber alle Bewerbungen haben? Die werden im Zentralrechner gespeichert und sobald alle Daten da sind, wird der Algorithmus angeworfen, aus dem die WS der letztgenommen Bewerbers + DN hervorgeht.

Es sei denn natrlich, der Algorithmus luft alle paar Stunden mit den aktuellsten Daten. Aber glaubt ihr das?

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich wrde Prognosen auch mit Vorsicht genieen. Wie soll ein einzelner Mitarbeiter denn den berblick ber alle Bewerbungen haben? Die werden im Zentralrechner gespeichert und sobald alle Daten da sind, wird der Algorithmus angeworfen, aus dem die WS der letztgenommen Bewerbers + DN hervorgeht.
> 
> Es sei denn natrlich, der Algorithmus luft alle paar Stunden mit den aktuellsten Daten. Aber glaubt ihr das?


Mensch bremer, nicht so unkreativ bitte! Die haben so ne Anzeigetafel wie an der Wursttheke oder aufm Amt wo man eine Nummer ziehen muss, auf der dann immer der aktuelle Stand angezeigt wird und bei einer nderung ein total lauter Gong ertnt.  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 
OK, Scherz bei Seite... ich erinner mich noch an das letzte Semster. Wie Robin geschrieben hat. Ein paar Tage vorher hie es, dass es wohl 10 Wartesemester sein werden und zack, als es feststand kam die Ernchterung und es waren 11. Deswegen wrd ich auf Spekulationen echt nichts geben und vielleicht wollte die Dame am Telefon einfach ihre Ruhe oder Abwimmeln oder sonstwas und hat das einfach in den Raum gestellt und fertig.

----------


## fluffy_duck

> 3,5 wren schn


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  dann sind endlich alle aus dem 2004er Jahrgang erlst! (die meisten kommen dran und der Rest wei sicher, dass er im SS dran ist)

----------


## Linda.1001

> "Unter 10-11 WS geht nichts. Es wird sicher nicht weniger."
> 
> Ich glaub, das war sowieso jedem klar oder ?


 :Traurig:  also mir nicht, ich hatte auf 8 WS gehofft, wie vor 2 Jahren.  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  wieder mit einem WS dran vorbeigeschrammt!!!! Ahhhhh!!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> also mir nicht, ich hatte auf 8 WS gehofft, wie vor 2 Jahren.  wieder mit einem WS dran vorbeigeschrammt!!!! Ahhhhh!!!


Wenn du Pech hast wird dir das noch fter passieren. Mir ist das schon 4 mal passiert! Bzw dreimal ein WS und ein SoSe warens 2. So wie bei vielen anderen das der Fall ist. Es ist frustrierend, aber wenn man etwas will, wird man auch das in Kauf nehmen, drber stehen und immer wieder hoffen, dass es beim nchsten mal langt.  :Nixweiss:  :Keks:

----------


## AgyptRa

> also mir nicht, ich hatte auf 8 WS gehofft, wie vor 2 Jahren.  wieder mit einem WS dran vorbeigeschrammt!!!! Ahhhhh!!!


Ging mir auch schon so.
Aber 8 WS war/ist auch mehr als optimistisch;)

----------


## fluffy_duck

> Ging mir auch schon so.
> Aber 8 WS war/ist auch mehr als optimistisch;)


Mittlerweile leider je  :kotzen:  Du musst dann ja letztes Jahr mit 10WS auch knapp dran vorbei sein (und im SS mit 11).
Ich hab ja tierisch Angst, dass es mir passieren knnte nchstes Jahr mit dann 12 WS vorbeizuschrammen  :Traurig: 
unvorstellbar sowas...

----------


## boehser

meint ihr morgen , also freitag, erfahren wir was von den zvs-damen ???

 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## livingsunday

n wahrscheinlich nich-also energie sparen und wochenende genieen- wetter soll zwar sucken-anyway- leute- freitag is morgen!!!! yey!!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ boehser, wenn es dir keine Ruhe lsst kannst du es ja gerne versuchen. Ich bin nicht so optimistisch, dass die endlich mal was verlauten lassen.
Deswegen schliee ich mich meinem Vorschreiber an: Energie sparen, zurcklehnen und das Wochenende genieen.

----------


## schlafmuetze

:Party:

----------


## DeSeal

> 


Oh ja, das ist heute nach Feierabend (noch 10 Stunden *chz*) absolut angesagt!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gersig

> meint ihr morgen , also freitag, erfahren wir was von den zvs-damen ???


Fragen kostet nix

----------


## Medi2009

hat sich schon jemand getraut anzurufen? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fluffy_duck

Zwei Leute in 'nem anderen Thread. Da :Nixweiss:  steht, dass die vor Montag keine Ergebnisse haben.

----------


## Chris112

Hab auch eben angerufen - sagten mir auch dass sie evtl. am Montag im Laufe des Tages etwas sagen knnen....

----------


## MEDestiny

ich finde es schon dubios, dass die zvs immer noch nicht mal die anzahl der zu vergebenen studienptze bekannt geben kann. 
ich glaube inzwischen die machen alles so wies denen passt und ndern die zu vergebenden warterpltze wie sie lustig sind, die zahl der berbuchungen knnen die ja auch relativ frei bestimmen und jedes sem neu festlegen.

entweder die haben etwas zu verbergen, so dass sie da son geheimnis draus machen, oder die sind einfach sauschlecht organisiert.

mir hat heute morgen eine frau am telefon gesagt, die ergebnisse wrden nicht vor dem 12. bekannt gegeben werden! 
was fr ein verein...jeder sagt etwas anderes...reden die da berhaupt miteinander?????  :peng: 

wer kontrolliert dort berhaupt irgendwas, es kann doch keiner tatschlich berprfen, wieviele pltze tatschlich nur an warter vergeben wurden. 

hchstens wieviele studienpltze insgesamt am ende vergeben wurden.... die knnten doch theoretisch nur 100 wartezeitpltze vergeben und den rest dem adh schenken?? am ende wren alle studienpltze besetzt, aber man knnte nicht nachweisen ob alles exakt rechtens verlaufen ist, zumindest wie man es uns ezhlt???

ich will hier keine verschwrungstheorien verbreiten, aber ich finds etwas dubios und es wrde mich echt interessieren!!!

----------


## Medi2009

Ich glaub die haben die Anweisung bekommen, nix zu den Auswahlgrenzen zu sagen.... Aber wenn den ganzen Tag Leute anrufen und eben dieses wissen wollen, dann wsste ich auch nicht, was ich tun sollte :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Joolz

Naja, die ZVS wei ja sicher auch schon viele Bewerber es fr welche Uni mit welcher Prferenz gab.. aber auch das sagen die einem ja nicht....

----------


## JGA

> ich will hier keine verschwrungstheorien verbreiten, aber ich finds etwas dubios und es wrde mich echt interessieren!!!


da ist schon was wahres dran. es gibt soweit ich wei keine kontrollinstanz und im endeffekt knnte die zvs wirklich machen was sie will.

oder um den faktor "willkr" mal aus dem spiel zu nehmen: wenn ein fehler bei der berechnung passiert oder es zu unregelmigkeiten kommt, merkt das erstmal keiner. und solange jeder der nen bescheid bekommt auch studieren darf, wird auch niemand das ganze ernsthaft hinterfragen.

ich kann nachvollziehen, dass sie vorab keine zulassungsgrenzen mitteilen - sonst bruchte man ja keinen stichtag. 

was mich echt immer wieder erstaunt ist, dass da jeder was anderes schwtzt! ich habe keine ahnung wie die zvs von innen aussieht aber letztendlich werden die jawohl schreibtisch an schreibtisch sitzen und es muss doch einen chef/gruppenleiter/betreuer/therapeuten oder sonst irgendeine autoritt geben die denen erzhlt was sie am telefon zu sagen haben!!!

gru,
JGA

----------


## Bloodyhenry

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, die letzten 2 Jahre hab ich da nicht mehr angerufen:

1. Weil ich nen Job hab und es fr mich nicht leicht is vor 16 uhr zuhause zu sein.
2. Weil die einfach keine relevanten Infos vor dem Stichtag geben.
3. Weil ich keinen Bock hab von einigen "service"-Telefonfutzis unfreudlich angelabert zu werden (Is nicht immer so, aber rgert einen wenn man sich extra freigenommen hat doppelt....)

Kurzum ich versuch mich nicht die letzte woche vor den bescheiden zustzlich zu rgern. es gibt sehr viele andere und weitaus angenehmere
arten zeit totzuschlagen, als bei der zvs anzurufen :Top: 

@JGA: bei dir isses schon Weisswurst-City-Uni? net dass ich mir umsonst die hnde gewaschen hab :hmmm...:

----------


## xsebox

Gibt es eigentlich aus den letzten Jahren Erfahrungswerte zu welcher Uhrzeit die Zusagen am 12ten online gehen? Oder geschieht das gestaffelt(also nach Gruppen oder so)?

----------


## Nicky08

> Gibt es eigentlich aus den letzten Jahren Erfahrungswerte zu welcher Uhrzeit die Zusagen am 12ten online gehen? Oder geschieht das gestaffelt(also nach Gruppen oder so)?


Letztes Jahr waren die Kriterien schon um kurz nach Mitternacht online..

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

echt???
dann bleiben bestimmt so einige wach

----------


## searchgirl

ist das wirklich richtig, dass die Auswahlgrenzen, Kriterien und Anzahl der Pltze heute um Mitternacht online sind? - dann wird das eine abwechslungsreiche Nacht....

----------


## adeline

es geht um den 12.!

heute wr natrlich net schlecht...

----------


## searchgirl

:Wand:  ach Mist, da habe ich mich einfach von der Euphorie der vorigen Beitrge anstecken lassen ohne einmal auf das Datum zu sehen

----------


## livingsunday

kurz nach mitternacht? ach was..sicher?? 

na toll..htte das mit dem ml und zvs.de verbot durchziehn solln- dann wsst ichs nich und wrd vermutlich nicht die nacht zum 12. durchmachen mssen, um dann auf der arbeit auszusehn wie karl a. aber hoffentlich ein glcklicher karl a.  :Grinnnss!: 

na dann heit es wohl nur noch 2x schlafen..diesmal wirklich!!!

gute nacht und guten start in die aufregendste woche im jahr!!

----------


## ThrowN

> echt???
> dann bleiben bestimmt so einige wach


Ja, u.a. ich...

----------


## schlafmuetze

> Ja, u.a. ich...


me, too

----------


## adeline

me ebenfalls  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Hope

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  ::-oopss:  :Woow:  :peng: 


Das zum aktuellen Zustand meiner Nerven. 

Sorry aber das musste mal raus  ::-dance:

----------


## schlafmuetze

passt schon...ich fr meinen teil kann nachvollziehen, was du meinst!

----------


## Medi2009

Mittlerweile sind die Zahlen der Sudienpltze fr Psychologie,Zahnmedizin und Tiermedizin online...HM und Pharma fehlen noch  :Frown:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ich glaub ja manchmal echt, dass die das fr Extra machen... aber die haben sicher ihre Grnde!

----------


## Phino

Yeah, ab Wintersemester gehts los! 10WS in Heidelberg. Aber Zahnmedizin!  :Grinnnss!: 

Mein Plan hat funktioniert! Yeah!

----------


## AgyptRa

Herzlichen Glckwunsch. :Top: 
Sind die WS und der Durchschnittsnoten nach oben oder unten im Vergleich der letzten Wintersemester??

----------


## Mistergloop

:peng:  Ich bin schon seit Wochen gereizt, wie ein akuter Appendix.... Das ist in den letzten Tagen nicht besser geworden...

----------


## Medi2009

Wei schon wer was wegen Abibesten HM in NRW ?

----------


## Letissia

Mein bester Freund hat eine Zusage unter Vorbehalt fr HM bekommen
mit 10 WS und 2,1 :Loove:  :Party: 

Euch allen noch viel Glck :Top:

----------


## Sayadia

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich will, dass sofort der 12. ist, oder ob ich es lieber gar nicht erst wissen mchte! Es ware so klasse, wenn ich jetzt Bescheid bekomme...dann klappt alles. Ich hab meine Wohnung, ich hab die erste Woche Begleitung und kann mich in Ruhe aus Umziehen vorbereiten. Wenn jetzt nichts kommt, fllt das alles flach... AHHHHHH! Ich krieg noch nen Knall.....

----------


## Solesurvivor

> Mein bester Freund hat eine Zusage unter Vorbehalt fr HM bekommen
> mit 10 WS und 2,1


Ich habe 10 WS und 2,4 und habe gerade eine Absage bekommen.

----------


## thees

DN 3,3 WS 12

zusage fr mh hannover :Grinnnss!:

----------


## AgyptRa

3,3 und 12 WS = Mannheim :Smilie:

----------


## bremer

Lbeck, ich komme.  :Grinnnss!: 

Sitze hier bei der Arbeit und kann mich (noch) berhaupt nicht konzentrieren.

----------


## melanie.pflugmacher

woher wisst ihr das jetzt? bei der zvs angerufen?

----------


## bremer

Angerufen, Reg-Nr. durchgegeben, gefreut.

----------


## gwb83

> DN 3,3 WS 12
> 
> zusage fr mh hannover



Sauber, dann bin ich ja wohl auch drin..

Mchte auch nach Hannover, mit 12WS und DN 3,1 bei SK 4 wegen Ortsnhe...
Ich werd nicht anrufen aber hab mich die letzten Tage ziemlich auf Hannover versteift...hier drehen zuhause schon alle ab  :Smilie: 

PS: @Thees: Welches SK hast du?

Gruss

----------


## Katja 2310

mano, ich freu mich fr alle die jetzt schon bescheid fr einen studienplatz bekommen, wirklich!!! aber wieso ist das AdH erst am 2. sept & nicht einfach alles gleichzeitig  :grrrr....:  
ich wei ich bin ungeduldig, aber das ist wirklich eine zerreisprobe fr unsere nerven!!! es geht doch schlielich um unsere zukunft  :Traurig:

----------


## candmed8

es sieht wohl so aus als wren es 10 ws und einen dn von 2,2!
mit 90 % wahrscheinlichkeit!

----------


## chrisdoc

Da hat es bei mir wohl auch endlich mit 12WS und DN 3,1 fr FSU Jena (SK 4) geklappt! FREU  :Smilie:  sollte zur Sicherheit doch morgen bei der ZVS anrufen.

Gre

----------


## studekrem

Ich kann mich auch endlich zu den glcklichen zhlen mit nunmehr 12 WS.
Habe einen Platz in Aachen, natrlich im Moment unter Vorbehalt.
Gibt es hier sonst noch jemanden der voraussichtlich in Aachen sein Medizinstudium anfangen wird?

----------


## schlafmuetze

wenn ichs schwarz auf wei in den hnden halte, dann steppt hier der br (oder wr auch immer zu der party kommt)  :Party:

----------


## Jemine

> wenn ichs schwarz auf wei in den hnden halte, dann steppt hier der br (oder wr auch immer zu der party kommt)


Dito!
Ich wei gar nicht, wohin mit meinen Gedanken!

----------


## dpkgregor

*aufgeregt*

----------


## breseis

Ich bin soooo aufgeregt, kann an NIX anderes denken... 
Jetzt sehe ich noch, dass Uni Dui-Essen jedes Jahr immer weniger Pltze anbietet?!?!Wieso?!?!?

----------


## Bloodyhenry

12 WS! Ich bin drin!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

... so und jetzt ma ganz zivilisiert. Danke an alle, die mich untersttzt haben.
Ich warte noch auf den Schrieb und dann platzt auch hier das Party-Furunkel (hatte ja 6 jahre zum reifen^^)

Macht's gut und vielen Dank fr den Fisch! (Hitchhikers Guide...)

----------


## SteffiChap

> 12 WS! Ich bin drin!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> ... so und jetzt ma ganz zivilisiert. Danke an alle, die mich untersttzt haben.
> Ich warte noch auf den Schrieb und dann platzt auch hier das Party-Furunkel (hatte ja 6 jahre zum reifen^^)
> 
> Macht's gut und vielen Dank fr den Fisch! (Hitchhikers Guide...)


Hey Bloody, herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Party: 

mit einem lachenden  :Grinnnss!:  und einem weinenden  :Traurig:  Auge, Steffi

----------


## DaJosh

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Bloodyhenry!  :Grinnnss!:  Wie gerne wollte ich auch...

----------


## Bloodyhenry

Sry, wollte euch nicht vor den Kopf stoen. Es hat mich etwas bermannt :Grinnnss!: 

Wei ja selber wie das ist...

Ihr schafft das auch noch :Top:

----------


## DaJosh

Nur noch eine Frage: Wie alt bist du?  :Grinnnss!:  Ich will nur besttigt wissen, dass ich - wenn ich denn mal anfangen darf - zu den Studi-Opas gehren werde.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bloodyhenry

> Nur noch eine Frage: Wie alt bist du?  Ich will nur besttigt wissen, dass ich - wenn ich denn mal anfangen darf - zu den Studi-Opas gehren werde.


27, aber hoffentlich noch frisch^^ Ein bekannter von mir, er ist Notarzt hat erst mit 31 angefangen. 
Er sagt er habe es nicht bereut...

----------


## rita87

haha und ich hatte abischnitt von 3,3 und konnte sofort anfangen zu studieren
 :bhh: 

ihr loser

----------


## Medi2009

"haha und ich hatte abischnitt von 3,3 und konnte sofort anfangen zu studieren
 :bhh: 

ihr loser"

was ist das denn fr ne beschi**ene aussage...Hattest halt Glck im LV oder bist ins Ausland gegangen...

----------


## rita87

besser als jahre meines lebens zu verschwenden ^^
kussibussi

----------


## Medi2009

Man kann die Zeit ja schon sinnvoll nutzen , also wrde ich nicht "verschwenden" sagen.. aber ich finde auch ,dass man bevor man 5 Jahre wartet doch besser ins Ausland gehen sollte, sterreich zB.

----------


## DaJosh

Wenn ich anfange, werd ich wohl ca. 28 sein. 31... alter Inder. Aber freut mich zu hren dass es bei ihm gefunzt hat. Das beruhigt mich schonmal.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Laura84

Also ich habe nun auch eine Platz nach 10 Wartesemestern. Und dieser Ausspruch " Verlierer" kann wirklich nur von jemanden kommen, der absolut keine Ahnung von Nichts hat.Aber egal..
Ich bereue kein einziges Wartesemester und eins ist klar, mit jeder Ablehung wird man strker und kann das Studium ganz anders angehen, als jemand dem alles so zufliegt. 
Ich habe auch eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung, Auslandserfahrung und habe meinen Lcke bzgl. Naturwissenschaften schlieen knnen. Und ich muss sagen, Biochemie gefllt mir :hmmm...: 
Also bitte an alle die keinen Platz haben, blo nicht aufgeben, die Welt braucht rzte die ihre Berufung wirklich wertschtzen!!

----------


## Bcherschnffler

> Also bitte an alle die keinen Platz haben, blo nicht aufgeben, die Welt braucht rzte die ihre Berufung wirklich wertschtzen!!


Aha, also sind alle, die so einen Plazt bekommen haben ohne 5 Jahre oder so warten zu mssen, durch die Bank A**********, die sowieso nicht wissen, was sie da haben und sich durch Undankbarkeit, Weltfremde und andere dieser Eigenschaften auszeichnen...
Aber du kennst ja bestimmt alle Leute und ihre Einstellung.

Pauschalisierung, top!

Musste mal gesagt werden, zerrei mich jetzt halt

----------


## Laura84

> Aha, also sind alle, die so einen Plazt bekommen haben ohne 5 Jahre oder so warten zu mssen, durch die Bank A**********, die sowieso nicht wissen, was sie da haben und sich durch Undankbarkeit, Weltfremde und andere dieser Eigenschaften auszeichnen...
> Aber du kennst ja bestimmt alle Leute und ihre Einstellung.
> 
> Pauschalisierung, top!
> 
> Musste mal gesagt werden, zerrei mich jetzt halt


Wenn du mal ein paar Eintrge vorher lesen wrdest, wsstest du auf wenn das bezogen war. Aber schlielich kannst du reininterpretieren was du mchtest.

----------


## Bcherschnffler

> Wenn du mal ein paar Eintrge vorher lesen wrdest, wsstest du auf wenn das bezogen war. Aber schlielich kannst du reininterpretieren was du mchtest.


Hallo,
ich habe schon angenommen, dass der Kommentar auf das hier:



> _von rita87_
> haha und ich hatte abischnitt von 3,3 und konnte sofort anfangen zu studieren
> 
> 
> ihr loser


und das:



> besser als jahre meines lebens zu verschwenden ^^
> kussibussi


bezogen war. 

Trotzdem wirkt deine Aussage, als ob alle anderen keine Wertschtzung fr ihren Beruf mitbringen wrden, sondern nur die, die so lange darauf warten mussten. 
Sicherlich sehen diejenigen ihren Beruf dann als etwas sehr Wertvolles(ansonsten htten sie ja nicht 5 Jahre warten mssen) an, aber schliet das aus, dass es bei allen anderen auch so ist...?

P.S.: Allerdings fand ich beide Kommentare auch unter aller Sau. Sowas gehrt sich nicht und man sollte sich schmen. Punkt!

Edit: Rechtschreibung...  :Big Grin:

----------


## rita87

> Wenn du mal ein paar Eintrge vorher lesen wrdest, wsstest du auf wenn das bezogen war. Aber schlielich kannst du reininterpretieren was du mchtest.


deutsche sprache...schwere sprache xD

----------


## flavos

:Top:  Wurde mal wieder Zeit fr Eintrge voller Provokationen und Pauschalisierungen auf Kinderkacke-Niveau.

Hierzu: Herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## fallenangel30487

Sind heut abend eigentlich schon die Ranglistenpltze bei einer ablehung ber abiquote und wz online?

----------


## gwb83

Wer ein Loser ist stellt sich immer spter raus...
Wie der Heini mit 3,3 sofort n Platz bekommen hat, wsst ich allerdings auch mal gerne. Sehr respektlos, sicher sehr Teamfhig...

Ach, und hackt doch nicht auf den Leuten rum die endlich anfangen knnen und jetzt n Motivationsschub bekommen, jeder kommt mal ran und es ist nichts Verwerfliches dabei, nicht gleich ins Ausland zu rennen sondern ne Ausbildung zu machen.
Wer das ernsthaft kritisieren will legt sich mit ner gewaltigen Menge Leuten an  :Meine Meinung: 

Und die Welt bereisen ist auch was Feines, das nimmt einem spter Niemand mehr weg :Top: 
(Hab ich auch so gemacht und ich wrds wieder tun)

----------


## searchgirl

> Wurde mal wieder Zeit fr Eintrge voller Provokationen und Pauschalisierungen auf Kinderkacke-Niveau.
> 
> Hierzu: Herzlichen Glckwunsch


ganz meine Meinung!!!  :Top: 




> haha und ich hatte abischnitt von 3,3 und konnte sofort anfangen zu studieren
> 
> 
> ihr loser


Eine solche Aussage ist das Letzte! Habe das Glck sofort anfangen zu knnen, aber ich habe groen Respekt gegenber all denjenigen, die 5-6 Jahre warten auf sich nehmen um die Mglichkeit zu bekommen Medizin zu studieren. Solche Kommentare sind einfach unangemessen....

----------


## Gersig

Ich bitte alle User, sich doch an die Forenregeln zu halten und insbesondere in diesem Thread nicht zu provozieren. 

So, bitte zurck zum Thema

Viele Gre

Gersig 

Moderation Medi-Foren

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

wenn ich nen reichen papi htte, dann wrd ich auch sofort studieren...

Aber hey, da mein leben nicht nur aus Medizin studieren besteht finde ich das warten gar nicht schlimm :Nixweiss:  arbeiten muss ich eh noch lange genug

----------


## searchgirl

noch eine kleine Frage:
Seit ihr sicher, dass die Ergebnisse in 52min online sind?

----------


## fallenangel30487

wrd mich auch mal interessieren...wei zwar dass ich ne ablehnung bekomme aber will meine listenplatz schon ganz gerne wissen...

----------


## Medi2009

Nee ich glaub nicht dass bei der ZVS noch ein armer Mitarbeiter bis 12 Uhr da sitzt um die Ergebnisse dann frei zu schalten...

Die kommen morgen erst mal alle um 8.00 ins Bro, lassen nen Kaffee durchziehen und stellen dann so um 9.00 Uhr rum die Ergebnisse online  :Top:

----------


## livingsunday

oh ich bin so mde..hab die letzten nchte so bescheiden geschlafen..wehe wenn das wachbleiben gleich fr nsse war..
 :Woow:  hihi..ein nagelkau-smiley..

----------


## Medi2009

Abwarten und Tee trinken  ::-bee:

----------


## livingsunday

muss ja zugeben das piccolchen steht im khlschrank..

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

wie man kann auch seinen listenplatz sehen??
Mhm ich glaub ich warte doch lieber auf den brief, das wort "Ablehnungsbeischd" hat mir soooooooooo gefehlt

----------


## Cuba_libre

> muss ja zugeben das piccolchen steht im khlschrank..


*kicher* bekomm ich was ab?

----------


## schlafmuetze

3,2,1....

----------


## searchgirl

wenn die nicht nachher online sind, dann bekomm`ich eine Krise. Irgendjemand hat doch geschrieben, dass die letztes Jahr auch um 24Uhr online waren...

----------


## fallenangel30487

jo normal schon der steht auf dem ablehnungsbescheid drauf...ne freundin hat gemeint sie htt den letztes jahr auch nachts schon online sehen knnen

----------


## searchgirl

mh, der Listenplatz ist noch das Interessanteste!... langsam werd ich nervs - noch 1min

----------


## livingsunday

fast so schlimm wie bei ebay..nein halt.. viel viel schlimmer!!

----------


## searchgirl

also bei mir ist noch nichts.....

----------


## fallenangel30487

ich dreh durch.... is noch nix online, war grad schauen

----------


## schlafmuetze

hier gehts schlielich auch um was!

----------


## searchgirl

was meint ihr - kommt heute Nacht noch was oder eher nicht?

----------


## livingsunday

och mensch das darf noch nich wahr sein..naja..5mins..dann husch ins bett..und schomma auf rgern einstellen, dass es in 7std nich anders sein wird..bld bld!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hoffentlich is es bald online muss morgen frh arbeiten...

----------


## livingsunday

letzter hoffnungsschimmer, dass die spten im alphabet immer etwas lnger warten..mh?

----------


## searchgirl

ja, bei mir klingelt der Wecker auch bald wieder  :grrrr....:

----------


## schlafmuetze

interessant wie viele leute heut nacht hier online sind...ich guck grad sternschnuppen an und hab mir schon x-mal gewnscht, dass die bescheide nun online sind, und? nscht!

----------


## searchgirl

@livingsunday:
glaube das ist relativ unabgngig vom Alphabet (steh ziemlich weit im Alphabet oben und habe auch nichts)

----------


## evanmore

es is immernoch nix online......... :Traurig:

----------


## searchgirl

was hat das eigentlich mit dem 17.08 auf sich?
(ein junger Mann von der ZVS meinte, einige (u.a. auch ich) bekommen erst am 17ten ihre Bescheide geschickt.....

----------


## livingsunday

och n das doch ma albern. wer hatn das gepostet, dasset um 12 online is?
bestimmt wieder son zvs maulwurf der sich jetzt vor lachen in die hosen kackt und morgen erst um kurz vor 9 zur arbeit tingelt..

----------


## searchgirl

@livingsunday:
wahrscheinlich wird das so sein.....

----------


## Medi2009

wie gesagt, morgen um 9 uhr :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

*g* ich glaub mich erinnern zu knnen, dass das nur jemand gefragt hat und nicht behauptet hat, dass die Bescheide um Mitternacht online stehen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> bestimmt wieder son zvs maulwurf der sich jetzt vor lachen in die hosen kackt und morgen erst um kurz vor 9 zur arbeit tingelt..


Nee der kackt sich nicht in die Hose, sondern liegt im Bett und schlft.
Der Azubi der euch heute Nacht die Zahlen reinstellen sollte ist bestimmt nur
eingeschlafen und wacht so gegen 2-3 Uhr wieder auf, also dranbleiben  :hmmm...:

----------


## schlafmuetze

schlaft gut! ich werd wohl nur wach im bett liegen und dauernd aufn pc schauen vor Aufregung!

----------


## searchgirl

och ne,
da wahrscheinlich heute Nacht nichts mehr online kommt, werde ich mal ins Bett gehen. Wnsche euch ne gute Nacht!

----------


## livingsunday

> Nee der kackt sich nicht in die Hose, sondern liegt im Bett und schlft.
> Der Azubi der euch heute Nacht die Zahlen reinstellen sollte ist bestimmt nur
> eingeschlafen und wacht so gegen 2-3 Uhr wieder auf, also dranbleiben


jajaja..man wir sind aber auch alle beknackt..

das wars.

me sooooo tired!! nachtinacht!!

----------


## dpkgregor

hehe es gibt viele die noch wach sind  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

naja dass die letztes jahr schon nachts online waren hat wirklich jemand geschrieben...und ne freundin hat auch gemeint dass sie auch nachts so um halb eins schauen war und da wars auch drin...also immer noch hoffung....wenns um halb net online is geh ich auch pennen

----------


## dpkgregor

> naja dass die letztes jahr schon nachts online waren hat wirklich jemand geschrieben...und ne freundin hat auch gemeint dass sie auch nachts so um halb eins schauen war und da wars auch drin...also immer noch hoffung....wenns um halb net online is geh ich auch pennen


*refresh*

*refresh*

*refresh*

----------


## Medi2009

Die Hoffnung stirbt wirklich zuletzt  ::-stud:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

laut forum wars letztes Jahr so 9:30 als  der Erste bei Daisy seinen kram einsehen konnte...

----------


## madeinrussia

Also ich habe letztes Jahr nach 1:00 uhr mein Bescheid bekommen!!! UND NICHT  um 9:30....!!!!

----------


## AgyptRa

> Also ich habe letztes Jahr nach 1:00 uhr mein Bescheid bekommen!!! UND NICHT  um 9:30....!!!!


Ich hab Gott sei Dank Nachtschicht auf der Leitstelle. D.h ich kann noch bis 6 Uhr den ZVS-Server mit meiner F5 Taste nerven :Grinnnss!: 

Was mich aber gerade mehr aufreibt ist der Bafg-Antrag
 :Traurig:

----------


## Strodti

Das Bafg Amt ist eine echte Steigerung zur ZVS. Wer den Behrdenwahnsinn der ZVS mag wird den Bafg Antrag (vor allem den Erstantrag) lieben. Fr Fortgeschrittene gibt es auch noch Auslandsbafg. Mehr Formulare, lngere Bearbeitungsdauer und wesentlich kompliziertert... Ich drck mich auch schon 2 Wochen um meinen Folgeantrag  :grrrr....:

----------


## madeinrussia

Leute, hat schon jemand was ....????...... ich nicht :Nixweiss: 
da wird man doch beklooooppppt!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Immer noch nix....so ein schei...muss gleich zur Arbeit

----------


## silja5

wann stehts denn endlich online?? zvs wir warten

----------


## dpkgregor

grrrr

----------


## silja5

die Grenzen sind online, 
habt ihr schon die bescheide bei DaISy.

----------


## Gna

Ich habe noch nichts bei DaISy.

----------


## madeinrussia

Ich habe auch noch nichts von zvs gelesen! UNGLAUBLICH !

----------


## madeinrussia

HABE GERADE MIT ZVS Beraterin tel, sie sagt die sind von der Datei abgehangen, knnen nichts sagen. ich soll heute Nachmittag noch mal versuchen.....

10WS dieses Jahr!! ich habe 11! -HABE ICH EIN Platz????  Kann e s nicht glauben......will mir keine Hoffnung machen, erst wenns schwarz auf weisssteht :Hh?:

----------


## schlafmuetze

it's online!

----------


## xsebox

alles klar, alles da!  :Smilie: 

ich wusste allerdings schon ab Montag bescheid!

----------


## SteffiChap

Noch nix da  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Agrestis

Ich drck allen mal die Daumen fr Abiquote+ Wartezeit 
is ja ziemlich krass diesmal war glaub kein Lnder NC in der gesamten Tabelle ber 1,5....
Wartezeit is wenigstens leicht gesunken...

Hab ne kleine Datei mit allen Ncs von Rheinland-Pfalz, den WZ und der "letzten Note" seit dem WS 02/03 (bei Interesse lad ich die mal iwo hoch)

so viel Glck nomma an alle und Kopf hoch an den Rest 

Gru Agrestis

----------


## Elena1989

Hmm.. Bei Medizin hat sich in der Abibesten-NC nicht sooo sehr verndert. Gut, es ist nirgendwo mehr 1,3, aber in den meisten Lndern ist es ja gleich geblieben. (Okay, man kann natrlich nicht mehr hher als 1,0 gehn *g*, aber bei den Lndern wo's 1,1 war, ist es meistens auch so geblieben...)

Wieso ist bei mir eigentlich noch kein Bescheid online? Ic wei zwar, dass ich keine Zusage habe (hab 1,3) aber haben will ich den trotzdem *gg*

----------


## Medi2009

ja ich will auch meine ablehnungsklatsche  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SteffiChap

Scheinbar sind momentan nur die Zulassungsbescheide verfgbar...oder was meint ihr?

----------


## madeinrussia

habe mein PLATZ huuuuuuurrrraaaa!!!! KANNS NICHT FASSEN!!!!!!!!

----------


## madeinrussia

ihr knnt beim berater direkt anrufen

----------


## officium

Mein Zulassungsbescheid (fr Kiel) ist zumimdest da...

Gru,
Sven

----------


## Medi2009

Ah okay, gut dann werden wohl wirklich die Ablehnung auch erst am 14. in Daisy erscheinen...

----------


## Jemine

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAA  :Party:

----------


## SteffiChap

Herzlichen Glckwunsch madeinrussia und Jemine  :Party: 
Viel Spa euch zwei  :Grinnnss!: 

@Leidensgenossen
Ich kann zur Zeit gar nicht so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen mchte ;-(

----------


## Ans.

Verstehe einer die ZVS...  
Online-Bescheide: 
12.08. Zulassungsbescheid (bei mir wars ein Anspruch auf erneute Auswahl)
 14.08. Ablehnungsbescheid 
 Eben angerufen, ich hab meinen Platz, aber die Frau hat das Problem nicht wirklich verstanden... Komischer Haufen, und so gut ist mein Gefhl dabei auch nicht...

----------


## Jemine

Ich kann es gar nicht fassen! *jubel*kreisch*heul* 
ENDLICH!!! 

An alle, die noch warten mssen: haltet durch! Auch eure Zeit wird kommen... Kopf hoch.

----------


## Sayadia

Ich knnt kotzen... da bleiben in Greifswald sogar Pltze frei, die sie durchs Abibestenverfahren nicht vergeben haben und ich komm nicht ran, weil der LandesNC genau 0,1 zu hoch ist.... Was kannn ich denn dafr, dass ich ausgerechnet in Berlin geboren bin? ... Super, jetzt krieg ich nicht die Wohnung, die ich haben wollte, meine gesamten Plne fr September werden einfach ber den Haufen geworfen, wie schon mein gesamter Sommer und sowieso ist gerade alles, was ich mir schon vorgestellt hab schreinend den Berg runtergerannt....

Ich wei, manch einem geht es bestimmt noch schlechter, aber ich bin einfach  :dagegen: ... Ich hoff nur mal auf AdH...

----------


## med-voices

Ich kann es auch noch gar nicht fassen, nach 5 Jahren mal in den Genuss gekommen zu sein, einen Zulassungsbescheid zu sehen und dann ist es auch noch mein eigener  :hmmm...: 

 ::-dance:   :Party: 

An alle, fr die es leider nicht gereicht hat: "Haltet durch, auch wenn es vielleicht schwer fllt!"

----------


## Medi2009

Ja das stimmt freie Pltze sind echt ne Frechheit....

----------


## leofgyth77

> Verstehe einer die ZVS...  
> Online-Bescheide: 
> 12.08. Zulassungsbescheid (bei mir wars ein Anspruch auf erneute Auswahl)
>  14.08. Ablehnungsbescheid 
>  Eben angerufen, ich hab meinen Platz, aber die Frau hat das Problem nicht wirklich verstanden... Komischer Haufen, und so gut ist mein Gefhl dabei auch nicht...


des war bei mir auch so! da war ich auch ganz schn verwirrt erst mal. der nette herr hatte es mir damals auch erklrt, aber ich muss jetz zugeben, dass ichs leider nimmer wei. ich glaub mein hirn hat so bisschen auf durchzug gestellt, sobald er meinte, ich htte den platz  :hmmm...: 
ich glaub, es war, weil ich den platz durchs auswahlverfahren bekommen hab, aber man ja dann schon bei den abibesten und wartern dabei ist. deswegen hat man erst nen zulassungsbescheid und dann nen ablehnungsbescheid glaub ich.
mach dir mal keine gedanken, du hast deinen platz (:

----------


## dpkgregor

Hura, Platz bekommen ^^

----------


## Jemine

Und wo?

----------


## sodawasser

Glckwunsch an alle, die einen Platz bekommen haben!!
Da ich mich nur fr's AdH beworben habe, kann ich ruhigen Gewissens noch 3 Wochen warten  :bhh:

----------


## sahne88

> Verstehe einer die ZVS...  
> Online-Bescheide: 
> 12.08. Zulassungsbescheid (bei mir wars ein Anspruch auf erneute Auswahl)
>  14.08. Ablehnungsbescheid 
>  Eben angerufen, ich hab meinen Platz, aber die Frau hat das Problem nicht wirklich verstanden... Komischer Haufen, und so gut ist mein Gefhl dabei auch nicht...



Geht mir auch so. Hatte Anspruch auf erneute Auswahl (nach FSJ) und jetzt hab ich nen Zulassungsbescheid, nen Ablehnungsbescheid und nen Bescheid ber Teilnahme am AdH  :Keks:  
Ich denk mal, dass wir unsere Pltze sicher haben aber verwirrend ist es trotzdem...

----------


## dpkgregor

> Und wo?


LMU Mnchen, 1. Wahl ::-dance:

----------


## Medi2009

Bescheid ber Teilnahme am AdH ???
So einen hab ich noch nicht :Traurig: 
Ist der in Daisy???

----------


## searchgirl

HILFEEEEE!!!
Habt ihr alle schon eure Bescheide? Bei mir ist noch gar keiner online  :Traurig: 
Hat jemand ne Idee woran es liegen knnte?

----------


## Ulileinchen

> Bescheid ber Teilnahme am AdH ???
> So einen hab ich noch nicht
> Ist der in Daisy???


Kannste ja auch noch gar nicht haben, denn die Bescheide fr die 1. Stufe AdH gehen erst am 2. September raus, die fr die 2. Stufe am 23. September.

Guck mal den Terminfahrplan bei der ZVS an: http://www2.zvs.de/index.php?id=termine

----------


## -Pluto-

Der Bescheid ber die Teilnahme am AdH kommt mit dem Ablehnungsbescheid der Abibestenquote. 

Wenn noch kein Bescheid drinnen ist, dann lufst aufs AdH raus oder es liegt an den Gruppen, aber wahrscheinlicher ist, dass es mit der Abibestenquote nichts wurde.

----------


## Bjarne

hab zwar noch keinen bescheid bekommen (weder ablehnung noch besttigung (was bei 1,4 und 2 wartesemestern aber auch nicht zu erwarten war^^) aber da ich meine einladung zum auswahlgesprch schon habe mach ich mri nciht so die sorgen ^.^

----------


## Ans.

> Geht mir auch so. Hatte Anspruch auf erneute Auswahl (nach FSJ) und jetzt hab ich nen Zulassungsbescheid, nen Ablehnungsbescheid und nen Bescheid ber Teilnahme am AdH  
> Ich denk mal, dass wir unsere Pltze sicher haben aber verwirrend ist es trotzdem...





> Es handelt sich bei der Erstellung des Ablehnungsbescheides in der Wartezeitquote um einen rein technischen Vorgang, der keinen Einfluss auch Ihre Zulassung aufgrund des Anspruches auf erneute Auswahl hat. Der Zulassungsbescheid fr die Uni Bochum ist rechtsgltig.


Fr alle die heute auch einen Ablehnungsbescheid und einen Zulassungsbescheid bekommen, das war das Statement der ZVS dazu. Vielleicht beruhigt es den einen oder anderen.


Viel Glck frs AdH, ich drck die Daumen.
Ich bin selber letztes Jahr nachgerckt, es ist immer spannend bis zum letzten Moment.

----------


## searchgirl

> Der Bescheid ber die Teilnahme am AdH kommt mit dem Ablehnungsbescheid der Abibestenquote. 
> 
> Wenn noch kein Bescheid drinnen ist, dann lufst aufs AdH raus oder es liegt an den Gruppen, aber wahrscheinlicher ist, dass es mit der Abibestenquote nichts wurde.


  :Top: 

Habe gerade bei der ZVS angerufen. Wenn noch kein Bescheid vorliegt, geht es vor allem um`s AdH (also es wurde nichts aus Abibesten/Wartezeitquote bei all denjenigen) und die Ablehnungsbescheide werden wohl auch Freitag online sein.

----------


## -Pluto-

Wow,
cool das de angerufen hast.
Also im SS wars anders, da hatte man dann die Absage drinnen gehabt!!!!

----------


## searchgirl

@Pluto:
kein Problem....also wartest du auch noch auf deinen Bescheid?

----------


## -Pluto-

Hi ja,
ich dachte, dass die im Verlauf noch kommen wrden. Halt so wie im SoSe.
Aber es war nichts da, deswegen dacht ich schon ich hab mich nicht richtig bei der ZVS angemeldet und nimm berhaupt nicht teil ^^

----------


## searchgirl

Hey,
genau dieselben Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Habe dann nochmal alles nachkontrolliert vor lauter Panik. Was ein einziges Dokument alles auslsen kann....
lg

----------


## Medi2009

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurck zu kommen....

ICH KANN ES NICHT MEHR ERTRAGEN BIS ZUM 2. SEPTEMEBER ZU WARTEN!!!  :kotzen:  :Hh?:  :Oh nee...:  :Nixweiss:  :Traurig:

----------


## madeinrussia

Gratuliere ALLE die heute ihren lang ersehnten Platz bekommen haben!

Die die noch warten-HALTET DURCH !!!! Ihr schafft das! eines Tages jubelt ihr auch!!! WARTET;ES LOHNT SICH!

Wnsche euch allen noch gute Nerven und viel viel Glck!!! ::-winky:

----------


## michi0789

Was meint ihr wie schlimm das wird wenn wir bis zum 22.10 warten mssen...

----------


## Jemine

Post ist da!

----------


## Gersig

> Post ist da!


Party Party Party  :Top:

----------


## marja21

so dann lasst uns mal weiter gegenseitig verrckt machen, bis die ergebnisse vom adh da sind.... :Oh nee...:

----------


## Bjarne

> so dann lasst uns mal weiter gegenseitig verrckt machen, bis die ergebnisse vom adh da sind....


da mach ich mit  :Big Grin: 
obwohl ich ja am 18. erstmal die auswahlgesprche in hamburg berleben muss o.0

----------


## Sayadia

Ich warte erstmal auf meine Einladung zum Gesprch in Greifswald... Punktemig msste ich drin sein. O gott, ich wei jetzt schon, dass ich dann drei Nchte vorher nicht schlafe... Ich hasse solche Geprche, ob mndliche Prfung oder Vorstellungsgesprch, alles ein absolutes Grul fr mich....

----------


## searchgirl

> Ich warte erstmal auf meine Einladung zum Gesprch in Greifswald... Punktemig msste ich drin sein. O gott, ich wei jetzt schon, dass ich dann drei Nchte vorher nicht schlafe... Ich hasse solche Geprche, ob mndliche Prfung oder Vorstellungsgesprch, alles ein absolutes Grul fr mich....


Mir geht`s hnlich, aber ich versuche dem AWG in HGW irgendwie etwas gutes abzugewinnen. Im Wesentlichen liegt es dann an uns (naja auch ein bisschen am Glck) und es ist noch nichts verloren....

----------


## searchgirl

trotzdem schieb ich fters am Tag Panik

----------


## Medi2009

Geil gerade ABlehnungsbescheid gelesen.

Ihr Rang : 999

Grenzrang : 304


Man da war ich ja richtig knapp vom Studienplatz entfernt  :Woow:

----------


## verd

Wann kommen eigtl. die Ablehnungsbescheide fr die Abibestenquote? ^^'

----------


## Medi2009

Das da oben ist der Ablehnungsbescheid!

Die werden heute verschickt, aber du kannst dir den auch bei Daisy auf der ZVs Seite anseshen.

----------


## Zanza

Heute per Daisy, morgen per Post.

@Medi: Mensch, so ein Pech, fast httest dus geschafft  :hmmm...:

----------


## Medi2009

Naja beim AdH schlgt meine Stunde  ::-stud:

----------


## verd

Ist das nur bei mir eine .php Datei in Daisy? Oder bin ich nun zum DAU verkommen?  :Big Grin: 

Hat hier eigtl. jemand Ahnung, bis wann Zulassungen/Ablehnungen von Unis kommen, an denen man sich fr nen nicht-ZVS-Studiengang beworben hat? Bei mir hat sich erst Ulm gemeldet, Freiburg und Tbingen noch nicht...

----------


## Zanza

Ich wei zwar nicht, was ein DAU sein soll, aber bei mir war der Zulassungsbescheid glaub ich auch ne php-Datei, warum auch immer  :hmmm...: 

Hm, nochmal kurz zu dem Grenzrang, das heit ja, dass in NRW 306 Leute ber Abibesten zugelassen wurden, oder?

----------


## Elena1989

Soo.. bei mir ist jetzt auch mein Ablehnungsbescheid online:

Grenzrang: 200

Ihr Rang: 477... find ich gar nicht mal soooooo schlecht ^^

----------


## verd

DAU = dmmster anzunehmender User ;)

Naja, irgendwie bekomm' ich das gerade echt nicht gebacken...dann warte ich eben auf die Post. Was drinsteht, ist sowieso klar.

----------


## Zanza

Eigentlich ja auch schade, dass man das alles schon wei, bevor man die Post aufmacht, ne?  :Big Grin:  Gar kein berraschungseffekt mehr... ;)

----------


## verd

Ja, das nimmt einem die ganze Spannung. Naja, es wird im AdH sicher noch spannend genug, wenn die Bewerberzahl gestiegen ist. ^^

Btw.: Ich bekomm dieses "pdf_auslesen.php" weder mit Ubuntu noch mit OS X geffnet...braucht man dazu Windows?  :Frown: 


Und mal eine ganz absurde Frage: angenommen ich bekomme im Nachrckverfahren einen Platz. Den kann ich aber nicht annehmen (Zivi), ist der dann auch nchstes Jahr noch gltig, oder gilt das nur fr im "ersten Auswahlverfahren" ergatterte Pltze?

----------


## Medi2009

304 wurden Zugelassen, genau das heit das.

Das heit auch, das gerade mal 695 Leute vor mir sind  :Big Grin:

----------


## FelixXxXx

Dass das eine .php ist stimm schon, das benutzt die ZVS zum generieren der Bescheide. Wenn du auf deinen Bescheid klickst, wird das in der php verarbeitet und mit einem pdf-header als Respond ausgegeben. Dein Browser sollte also "sehen", dass es sich hierbei um eien .pdf handelt und es dementsprechend verarbeiten. (Ausgabe ber Plugin oder Anfrage zum Speichern).

----------


## verd

Dann ist mein Firefox wohl einfach blder als eure...Ich versuchs mal mit einem anderen Browser.

EDIT: Safari bekommts gebacken, komisch.  :Big Grin: 
abgelehnt :>
Mein Rang: 621
Grenzrang: 186

Wenn Freiburg nur 300 Pltze anbietet, dann sagt das sogar aus, dass es im AdH auch nicht reichen wird, oder? ^^

----------


## Zanza

@ Verd: Ob man dazu Windows braucht, keine Ahnung, in der Hinsicht bin ich nicht SAU ;)
Ich GLAUBE, dass der Platz auch im Nachrckverfahren aufgehoben werden kann, aber zur Sicherheit vielleicht einfach ZVS und/oder Uni anrufen?
Wo hast du dich denn beworben? Bei einzelnen Unis sind ja die Bewerberzahlen schon rcklufig... da hatte doch irgendwer diesen Link zu der Statistik von der ZVS gepostet...?

@Medi: Dann haben wir ja jetzt zumindest schonmal das Rtsel gelst, wie viele in NRW ber Abibesten zugelassen wurden ;)

----------


## verd

@Zanza
Habe mich nur in Freiburg beworben.
Sollte es nicht reichen, dann werd ich mal schauen obs frs SoSe in Tbingen reicht, und wenn da auch nicht eben zum nchsten WiSe irgendwo, wo's mit 1,3 reicht.
Ist der Vorteil vom Zivi, man hat quasi 2 Chancen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zanza

@Verd: Na ja, wenn man die SoSe Unis miteinbezieht, hat man ja sogar drei Chancen! Wei jetzt nicht, wie der NC in Freiburg immer war... aber 1,3 hrt sich ja prinzipiell schonmal sehr gut an!

----------


## verd

Stimmt, ich rede halt immer von 2 Chancen, weil ich eigtl. nur nach Freiburg will, und man da nur zum WiSe beginnen kann. ^^

Freiburg meinte, letztes Jahr wurde bis 1,5 nachgerckt, darum mache ich mir ja Hoffnungen, aber wie gesagt: erstmal abwarten, September kommt bald.

----------


## verd

Nochmal 'ne Frage:
Grenzrang 621 bedeutet, dass ich das 621. beste Abi der Medizinbewerber aus BaW habe, oder?

----------


## Zanza

Jein - es ist ja so, dass erstmal Abidurchschnitt und als nachrangiges Kriterium dann Wartezeit zhlt, das heit, es kann durchaus jemand mit nem schlechteren Abi, dafr aber zwei Semestern Wartezeit vor dir sein. (Jetzt rein punktemig, Wartezeit entscheidet ja nur bei gleichem Durchnschnitt und bei der Rangliste da zhlen die Punkte irgendwie ja noch nicht, sondern es wird gelost, aus welchem Grund auch immer. ZVS halt.)

----------


## verd

Danke, verstanden. ^^
Das heit dann auch, dass meine Chancen nchstes Jahr, mit Dienst uns 2WS, wenn auch nur minimal, besser sind. Oder?

----------


## Zanza

Ja, allerdings, wie gesagt, nur "gegen" die andern 1,3er. Und da ja leider jedes Jahr wieder so Streberabiturienten (ich darf das sagen...) dazu kommen, kann man sich in der Abibestenquote eigentlich nicht so wirklich verbessern.

Wieso krieg ich eigentlich immer das Gefhl, absolut konfuses Zeugs zu erzhlen, wenn ich ber die ZVS rede?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sayadia

Jetzt ist es auch da... man das war echt knapp.

Grenzrang: 79
mein Platz: 115


 :Keks:

----------


## verd

Die besseren Chancen bestehen natrlich nur mathematisch betrachtet...und was bitte hat Mathematik mit der Realitt zu tun? ;)  :Big Grin: 

Wo? @Sayadia

----------


## Sayadia

Abi in Berlin gemacht, beworben hat ich mich in Greifswald, aber soweit gings ja gar nicht...hab 1,3 und Berlin war ja 1,2

----------


## Bcherschnffler

Zonk!, schon ne komische Sache, diese ZVS, aber ein Gutes hat es ja: 
Einem wird nie langweilig  :Wand: .

So, wens interessiert:
Grenzrang: 65
mein Rang: 68

Abi in Rheinland-Pfalz, beworben in Regensburg und Lbeck

----------


## Sayadia

O gott... 3 Pltze, da wrde ich ja durchdrehen.... Mein Beileid!!!!

----------


## flavos

Da muss man glaube ich noch nicht durchdrehen. Das Abi wird dann schon fr's AdH gut genug sein :hmmm...:

----------


## lilapple

Mein Rang: 426
Grenzrang: 200

.....

Oh man hoffe so sehr aufs AdH...  :Frown:

----------


## swenja

> Mein Rang: 426
> Grenzrang: 200
> 
> .....
> 
> Oh man hoffe so sehr aufs AdH...


 Was fr einen DN hast du?

----------


## Elena1989

> Mein Rang: 426
> Grenzrang: 200
> 
> .....
> 
> Oh man hoffe so sehr aufs AdH...


Ich bin 51 Pltze hinter dir  :Grinnnss!:  Was hast du denn fr ne DN und fr was hast du dich beworben??

@ Bcherschnffler: Hey, das war ja knapp. Auch wenn's fr die Uni nicht gereicht htte, so nah am Grenzrabg zu sein ist doch aufbauend  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab Rang 283, Grenzrang RLP 65 hab 1,7 und mich in Homburg beworben...hoffe dass ich irgendwie noch ne Chance im AdH hab.
Ne Freundin hat 148, Grenzrang 19 im Saarland, und die hat auch 1,7...das macht mir Hoffung...die Uni vergibt noch so 180-200 Pltze im AdH...gut das keine Sau nach HOM in die Provinz will *g*
vlg fallenangel

----------


## searchgirl

dafr das ja vorher schon klar war, dass es nichts mit der Abibestenquote wird, war ich doch heute gar nicht so schockiert:
Mein Rang:  114
Grenzrang:  34

----------


## Bcherschnffler

> O gott... 3 Pltze, da wrde ich ja durchdrehen.... Mein Beileid!!!!


Danke fr die netten Worte. War aber nicht ganz so schlimm, siehe unten.




> @ Bcherschnffler: Hey, das war ja knapp. Auch wenn's fr die Uni nicht gereicht htte, so nah am Grenzrabg zu sein ist doch aufbauend


Hallo, 
ja, klar, is jetzt nicht so dramatisch. 
Hatte ja auch damit gerechnet und selbst, wenn ichs in der 1. Quote geschafft htte, der Hochschul-NC htte mir dann die Suppe versalzen...  :Big Grin: 

Muss jetzt halt aufs AdH warten.
Viel Glck den anderen, die jetzt auch warten und Glckwunsch an die, die es schon geschafft haben.

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

hab - wie erwartet - einen dicken fetten Ablehnungsbescheid bekommen.

Bayern:
Grenzrang 200
Mein Rang 568

Ist das gut oder schlecht? wei nur der liebe gott

schnes wochenende
D.

----------


## Bjarne

natrlich auch bei mir ablehnung, wusst ich aba auch schon  :Big Grin: 



> Ihre Durchschnittsnote: 1,4
> Durchschnittsnote des letzten ausgewhlten Bewerbers: 1,2
> Ihr Rang: 75
> Grenzrang: 39


bei wartezeit hab ich mich ja auch beworben, da ist das krass  :Big Grin:  (war aber auch zu erwarten, trotz dienst^^)



> Ihr Rang: 11806
> Grenzrang: 2047


 :Big Grin: 
aber per AdH bin ich in 4 stdten direkt im verfahren und mit 2 nach zvs vorwahl auch, wenn ich da keinen studienplatz bekomme... naja wie gesagt: erstmal durch auswahlgesprch kommen, damit steht und fllt das studium wohl

----------


## lilapple

@Swenja und Elena1989:
Hab 1,3 und ihr? Hab mich als erste Ortsprferenz auf Wrzburg beworben, da hoff ich am meisten drauf. Ansonsten luft bei mir noch Erlangen und Mainz. Wo habt ihr euch beworben? Was meint ihr, wie unsere Chancen stehen? Oh man is das Warten net furchtbar??

----------


## swenja

[QUOTE=lilapple;806313]

Was fr einen Bonus erhltst du in Wrzburg?

Hab mich in Erlangen an 1 OP beworben arbeite nmlich hier, hab einen DN von 1,4.

Ich denke diese Warterei und der ganze Stress kostet uns bestimmt 5 Lebensjahre :Grinnnss!: . 

Wieso hast du dich fr W entschieden, wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## lilapple

> Was fr einen Bonus erhltst du in Wrzburg?
> 
> Hab mich in Erlangen an 1 OP beworben arbeite nmlich hier, hab einen DN von 1,4.
> 
> Ich denke diese Warterei und der ganze Stress kostet uns bestimmt 5 Lebensjahre.
> 
> Wieso hast du dich fr W entschieden, wenn ich fragen darf?


Also wenn das alles so luft wie es soll ne 0,1 Verbesserung wegen Mathe. Trau der ganzen Sache aber noch nicht so, weil ich ber die Berufsoberschule mein Abitur gemacht habe, und deshalb halt nicht von den letzten vier Jahren irgendwelche Mathe-Nachweise erbringen konnte, und auch keine LKs hatte..

Wohne in der Nhe von Wrzburg und liebe diese Stadt einfach  :Love: 

Wnsch mir nichts mehr, als dass ich mir demnchst ne Wohnung dort suchen kann und das Studium aufnehmen darf  :Smilie: 

Und ja, da hast du wirklich recht, diese Warterei schlaucht echt ungemein ...

----------


## Katja 2310

ich wusste gar nicht, dass ma nauch nen ablehungsbescheid bekommt, wenn man sich gar nicht in den beiden ersten quoten beworben hat!?!?! war heut als die post kam etwas verwirrt  :Nixweiss: 

& ich hab noch ne frage:
"an folgenden hochschulen nehmen sie nach einem vorauswahlverfahren durch die ZVS am eigentlichen auswahlverfahren teil."
-->heit dass das die vorauswahl noch kommt, oder dass ich die schon bestanden habe?

oh man die ZVS... :Keks:  wann ist endlich der 2.sept.  :kotzen:

----------


## Wunderpilz

Mal eine Frage an all diejenigen die schon ihren "Abibest."-Ablehnungsbescheid bekommen haben. Habt ihr auch gleich die AdH-Zulassung dazu bekommen ?

Bei mir ist heute nmlich nur der Ablehnungsbescheid reingeflattert, aber nichts bzgl. des AdH. Gibts da online auch einen Bescheid dazu, oder kommt dieser AdH-Vorauswahl-Bescheid nur per Post ?

Mache mir nmlich gerade so meine Gedanken ob da was schief gelaufen sein knnte. Aber auf meinem Kontrollblatt ist definitiv eine AdH-Teilnahme vorhanden.

Hm... abwarten und Tee trinken (und natrlich lesen was ihr dazu sagt).  ::-angel:

----------


## getku

> & ich hab noch ne frage:
> "an folgenden hochschulen nehmen sie nach einem vorauswahlverfahren durch die ZVS am eigentlichen auswahlverfahren teil."
> -->heit dass das die vorauswahl noch kommt, oder dass ich die schon bestanden habe?


Ich glaube, die Vorauswahl hast du schon bestanden. Jedoch wsste ich auch gerne, was die einzelnen Passagen genau zu bedeuten haben.
Bei mir steht nmlich etwas weiter unten:"...nehmen Sie nicht teil, da Sie an der Vorauswahl gescheitert sind."

Was ich mich aber frage, ist folgendes:
Ich hatte als erste Uni Kln angegeben, dann kamen Bonn und Dsseldorf.
Nun ist es so, dass ich in Bonn und Dsseldorf "ohne Vorauswahlverfahren am eigentlichen Auswahverfahren" teilnehme, in Kln jedoch "nach einem Vorauswahlverfahren".
Was heit das genau und warum wird die Ortsprferenz nicht bercksichtigt?

----------


## swenja

> Mal eine Frage an all diejenigen die schon ihren "Abibest."-Ablehnungsbescheid bekommen haben. Habt ihr auch gleich die AdH-Zulassung dazu bekommen ?
> 
> Bei mir ist heute nmlich nur der Ablehnungsbescheid reingeflattert, aber nichts bzgl. des AdH. Gibts da online auch einen Bescheid dazu, oder kommt dieser AdH-Vorauswahl-Bescheid nur per Post ?
> 
> Mache mir nmlich gerade so meine Gedanken ob da was schief gelaufen sein knnte. Aber auf meinem Kontrollblatt ist definitiv eine AdH-Teilnahme vorhanden.
> 
> Hm... abwarten und Tee trinken (und natrlich lesen was ihr dazu sagt).



Du bekommst nur eine AdH-Zulassung gleichzeitig mit dem Ablehnungsbescheid, wenn die Unis an denen du dich beworben hast eine Vorauswahl haben.

----------


## Katja 2310

> Ich glaube, die Vorauswahl hast du schon bestanden. Jedoch wsste ich auch gerne, was die einzelnen Passagen genau zu bedeuten haben.
> Bei mir steht nmlich etwas weiter unten:"...nehmen Sie nicht teil, da Sie an der Vorauswahl gescheitert sind."
> 
> Was ich mich aber frage, ist folgendes:
> Ich hatte als erste Uni Kln angegeben, dann kamen Bonn und Dsseldorf.
> Nun ist es so, dass ich in Bonn und Dsseldorf "ohne Vorauswahlverfahren am eigentlichen Auswahverfahren" teilnehme, in Kln jedoch "nach einem Vorauswahlverfahren".
> Was heit das genau und warum wird die Ortsprferenz nicht bercksichtigt?


ich hab die gleichen unis wie du angegeben (nur noch aachen als 2.) die vorauswahl in kln ist meines wissens das du kln auf platz 1-3 hast, damit htten wir die ja dann bestannden. die ortsprferenzen stehen glaub ich schon darauf. bei mir ist bei kln, auch wenn es zuletzt genannt wir eine 1. davor & bei dd & bonn eine 3. bzw. 4
.... :Meine Meinung:  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Wunderpilz

> Du bekommst nur eine AdH-Zulassung gleichzeitig mit dem Ablehnungsbescheid, wenn die Unis an denen du dich beworben hast eine Vorauswahl haben.


Ahhhhh, swenja, du hast meine Psyche erlst. Es ist in der Tat so, dass alle meine Wunschunis keine Vorauswahl durchfhren.  :Grinnnss!: 

Danke !  :Top:

----------


## getku

> ich hab die gleichen unis wie du angegeben (nur noch aachen als 2.) die vorauswahl in kln ist meines wissens das du kln auf platz 1-3 hast, damit htten wir die ja dann bestannden. die ortsprferenzen stehen glaub ich schon darauf. bei mir ist bei kln, auch wenn es zuletzt genannt wir eine 1. davor & bei dd & bonn eine 3. bzw. 4
> ....


Was mich aber etwas beunruhigt, ist die Tatsache, dass da die Rede von "mit/ ohne Vorauswahl" ist.
In Kln ist es bei mir "mit Vorauswahl", das heit fr mich, dass man also hier ein "Hindernis" mehr hat, das man zu berwinden hat.

----------


## Elena1989

> @Swenja und Elena1989:
> Hab 1,3 und ihr? Hab mich als erste Ortsprferenz auf Wrzburg beworben, da hoff ich am meisten drauf. Ansonsten luft bei mir noch Erlangen und Mainz. Wo habt ihr euch beworben? Was meint ihr, wie unsere Chancen stehen? Oh man is das Warten net furchtbar??


Hab auch 1,3. Ich hab mich an allen bayerischen Unie beworben, hab aber Regensburg auf 1 und Mnchen auf 2. Hoffe aber, dass es in Regensburg was wird, letztes JAhr wars da 1,5...

----------


## swenja

> Ahhhhh, swenja, du hast meine Psyche erlst. Es ist in der Tat so, dass alle meine Wunschunis keine Vorauswahl durchfhren. 
> 
> Danke !



zufllig hatte ich das gleiche Problem und habe gestern bei der zvs angerufen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lilapple

> Hab auch 1,3. Ich hab mich an allen bayerischen Unie beworben, hab aber Regensburg auf 1 und Mnchen auf 2. Hoffe aber, dass es in Regensburg was wird, letztes JAhr wars da 1,5...


In Wrzburg 1,1... Ich hab so Schiss deswegen.. Versteh das gar nicht, in den anderen Stdten wars doch im AdH auch nicht so hart in Bezug auf die DN... Warum in Wrzburg? 
Mir is grad richtig schlecht vor Angst  :kotzen:

----------


## Elena1989

> In Wrzburg 1,1... Ich hab so Schiss deswegen.. Versteh das gar nicht, in den anderen Stdten wars doch im AdH auch nicht so hart in Bezug auf die DN... Warum in Wrzburg? 
> Mir is grad richtig schlecht vor Angst


Hmm.. wahrscheinlich wegen dem Bonus. Auf was fr einen Bonus kommst du denn? Mit 0,2 wrdest du ja schon auf 1,1 kommen. *Mutmach*

----------


## swenja

> In Wrzburg 1,1... Ich hab so Schiss deswegen.. Versteh das gar nicht, in den anderen Stdten wars doch im AdH auch nicht so hart in Bezug auf die DN... Warum in Wrzburg? 
> Mir is grad richtig schlecht vor Angst


Naja in Wrzburg liegt es an dem Bonus den fast jeder bekommt, deswegen ist hier auch der NC hher und zudem ist es denk ich auch eine bliebte Uni also in Bayer so hnlich wie Regensburg.

----------


## lilapple

Denk ich werde bestenfalls ne Bonierung von 0,1 bekommen...
Oh man, hoffentlich tut sich da was...
Inwieweit wird denn eigentlich ein Bonus wegen Wohnortnhe und Wohnung bei den Eltern verrechnet?

----------


## swenja

> Denk ich werde bestenfalls ne Bonierung von 0,1 bekommen...
> Oh man, hoffentlich tut sich da was...
> Inwieweit wird denn eigentlich ein Bonus wegen Wohnortnhe und Wohnung bei den Eltern verrechnet?


Das wird eigentlich nur bercksichtigt in der Abibestquote und Wartezeitquote sonst nur, wenn du einen Ortsantrag stellst. Glaub ich zumindest :Nixweiss:

----------


## lilapple

> Das wird eigentlich nur bercksichtigt in der Abibestquote und Wartezeitquote sonst nur, wenn du einen Ortsantrag stellst. Glaub ich zumindest


Oh man.. dann bleibt nur Hoffen und Beten, dass sich da irgendwas tut  :Frown:

----------


## swenja

> Oh man.. dann bleibt nur Hoffen und Beten, dass sich da irgendwas tut


Bin mir sicher, dass du auf jeden Fall einen Studienplatz bekommst und fr Wrzburg drck ich dir ganz fest die Daumen ::-stud:

----------


## lilapple

> Bin mir sicher, dass du auf jeden Fall einen Studienplatz bekommst und fr Wrzburg drck ich dir ganz fest die Daumen


Danke  :Smilie:  

Eins ist ganz klar, bei dem ganzen psychischen Druck tut es total gut, sich in diesem Forum mit Leidensgenossen austauschen zu knnen!

----------


## swenja

> Danke  
> 
> Eins ist ganz klar, bei dem ganzen psychischen Druck tut es total gut, sich in diesem Forum mit Leidensgenossen austauschen zu knnen!


 :Top:  

So weit ich mich nicht verrechnet habe sind es ja in Wrzburg zumindest ca. 1171 Bewerber in der Abibestquote weniger als letztes Jahr. Vielleicht hast du ja Glck und im AdH wird es so hnlich sein.

----------


## searchgirl

> So weit ich mich nicht verrechnet habe sind es ja in Wrzburg zumindest ca. 1171 Bewerber in der Abibestquote weniger als letztes Jahr. Vielleicht hast du ja Glck und im AdH wird es so hnlich sein.


Das ist schon enorm! Hoffen wir einfach mal, dass sich das im AdH auch so auswirkt.

----------


## lilapple

> Zitat:
> So weit ich mich nicht verrechnet habe sind es ja in Wrzburg zumindest ca. 1171 Bewerber in der Abibestquote weniger als letztes Jahr. Vielleicht hast du ja Glck und im AdH wird es so hnlich sein.
> Das ist schon enorm! Hoffen wir einfach mal, dass sich das im AdH auch so auswirkt.


Oh ja, das hoffe ich sooo sehr.

----------


## -Julchen-

Wei einer, ab wann am 2. september die Bescheide online sind? Gleich Mitternacht oder erst im Laufe des Tages? Alle gleichzeitig oder nach einer Reihenfolge (nach Gruppen)?? Ich halts fast schon nicht mehr aus... ::-winky:

----------


## Juju89

Mannomann... Ihr macht einen ja hier ganz nervs...  :Oh nee...: 
War grad im Urlaub und musste kaum dran denken ^^. Naja, jetzt ist es ja gar nicht mehr so lange... *sich selbst einred*

Ich mach jetzt erstmal n bisschen KPP, um mich abzulenken *g*. Dafr ist das also gut :Grinnnss!: ...

----------


## Katja 2310

jaja, genau so mach ich das auch. ^^ mein monat ist genau am 1.september um. aber soooo sehr lenkt das leider doch nicht ab, der tag vergeht nur etwas schneller  :Keks:  aber meins macht auf jeden fall ne menge spa! das team mit dem ich arbeite ist echt klasse  :Love:

----------


## -Pluto-

Anscheinend sind die Zusagen schon vorher drinnen.
Absagen kommen erst im Verlauf des 2. Sept bzw. danach.

Hab bisher leider noch keine Zusage bekommen, aber vlt wird es diesmal was!!!

----------


## evanmore

Ich dachte am 2.Sept werden keine Absagen verschickt????

Zitat: "Ganz wichtig:

In der 1. Stufe werden nur Zulassungsbescheide und keine Ablehnungsbescheide verschickt. "

Link --> http://www2.zvs.de/index.php?id=621#c914

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> Ich dachte am 2.Sept werden keine Absagen verschickt????
> 
> Zitat: "Ganz wichtig:
> 
> In der 1. Stufe werden nur Zulassungsbescheide und keine Ablehnungsbescheide verschickt. "
> 
> Link --> http://www2.zvs.de/index.php?id=621#c914


ja,

am 02. september zur zusagen. ADH absagen kommen (wenn berhaupt), dann nur am 23. september

achja: ist das normal, dass ich meine Abibestenquote-Ablehnung noch nicht per Post erhalten habe? Im Briefkasten war noch nichts, sondern nur online als pdf zum runterladen...

Gre

----------


## risingsun

Die wurden am Freitag verschickt..

----------


## Chrissy_89

> Die wurden am Freitag verschickt..


da hatte ich meinen schon im Briefkasten^^

----------


## Katja 2310

gott, wr as schon wenn die zusagen im AdH schon vor dem 2. eintrudeln wrden! :Love:  ich mag nicht mehr waaaaaarten  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Elena1989

> ja,
> 
> am 02. september zur zusagen. ADH absagen kommen (wenn berhaupt), dann nur am 23. september
> 
> achja: ist das normal, dass ich meine Abibestenquote-Ablehnung noch nicht per Post erhalten habe? Im Briefkasten war noch nichts, sondern nur online als pdf zum runterladen...
> 
> Gre


Hab sie auch noch nciht. Du kommst doch auch aus Bayern! bei uns war gestern doch Feiertag! Ich denke, wir kriegen sie morgen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Juju89

Gibts denn wirklich keinen Menschen, der schon mal ne Zusage hat? Wie traurig... *hehe*

Vielleicht wollen die es auch einfach nicht sagen, damit sie uns nicht noch mehr stressen... Wie rcksichtsvoll...

Oder sie geben sich gar nicht erst mit uns AdHlern ab... Das wr ja unfreundlich...

Ich fang schon an irre zu werden...

----------


## luke.BAM

> Gibts denn wirklich keinen Menschen, der schon mal ne Zusage hat? Wie traurig... *hehe*
> 
> Vielleicht wollen die es auch einfach nicht sagen, damit sie uns nicht noch mehr stressen... Wie rcksichtsvoll...
> 
> Oder sie geben sich gar nicht erst mit uns AdHlern ab... Das wr ja unfreundlich...
> 
> Ich fang schon an irre zu werden...


doch hab einen :P aber hatte mich im SS beworben, aber wegen den zivi habe, fange ich im WS an...von daher war es keine berraschung fr mich ::-oopss:

----------


## Mabuhay

Hi,

wei jemand von Euch wieviele Punkte (4 oder 5) fr Zweitstudenten dieses Jahr als Hrde fr die Uni Mnchen waren?

Mit Punkte meine ich die fr Zweitstudiumsbewerber geltenden Punkte: Note (1=4 Punkte, 2=3 Punkte....) und Punkte Begrndungsschreiben. Wird jedes Jahr von der ZVS festgelegt, normalerweise waren es in Mnchen 4 Punkte...

LG Mabuhay

----------


## lilapple

Oh maaaan ich halts kaum noch aus.. Nicht mal durch mein Praktikum bin ich abgelenkt, auch wenn das echt viel Zeit und Kraft in Anspruch nimmt. Gar nicht auszudenken wie ich leiden wrde, wenn ich derzeit nichts zu tun htte..

----------


## Sanna1989

Wow endlich habe ich gleichhesinnte gefunden!! Ich kann auch an gar nichts anderes mehr denken ich zhle die Tage bis zum 2. und ich WETTE das ich dann noch immer nichts bekomme! Dieses warten macht mich sooo wahnsinnig vorallem weil ich bei den unis bei denen ich mich beworben hab nur sooo verdammt wenig luft nach oben habe!!  :Traurig:  
ich glaube dieser Thread wird mich in den wahnsinn treiben  :Big Grin:  ;) Noch 14 Tage(mindestens)!!

----------


## lilapple

@Sanna1989: Mit welcher DN ziehst du denn ins Rennen? Und wo hast du dich beworben? 

Dachte eigentlich die ganze Zeit, ein halbes Jahr warten wre kein Beinbruch, knnte ich ja mit Jobben gut berbrcken und somit ein finanzielles Polster schaffen.. Aber inzwischen bin ich (u.a. durchs Praktikum) so hei aufs Studium geworden und bin ja eh schon lter als der "Durchschnittsgymnasiast", will eigentlich nicht noch mehr Zeit verlieren  :Frown:  

Schon irre wie sich ne an sich kurze Zeit ziehen kann..

----------


## -Pluto-

Oh man, ich kann au kaum noch warten, vor allem ich bin darin sooo schlecht.
Aber ich spr die Absage kommen, man voll der Zwispalt!!!!

----------


## getku

Ich verstehe euch echt nicht...wie kann man nur so ungeduldig sein?  :Grinnnss!: 
War wrden die meisten wohl machen, wenn sie sich in meine Lage versetzen wrden?
Vor 4 Wochen am Kreuzband und am Innenmeniskus operiert worden und seitdem langweile ich mich zu Hause zu Tode....und warte ebenfalls auf die Ergebnisse am 2.9., wobei ich keineswegs gespannt und aufgeregt bin, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich felsenfest davon berzeugt bin, dass ich angenommen werde.

Der Tag wird so oder so kommen, auch wenn man es kaum glauben mag....von daher hat diese Panikmache in meinen Augen berhaupt keinen Sinn.

Btw. htte ich da eine andere Frage, die ich bislang nirgendwo beantwortet bekommen habe: Nehmen wir mal an, ich werde jetzt fr das kommende WS angenommen. Kann ich den Studienplatz aus gewissen Grnden auf das nchste SS "verschieben", so dass ich mich fr das SS nicht erneut zu bewerben brauche und mich sofort mit dem Aufnahmebescheid des WS an der Uni immatrikulieren kann?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Btw. htte ich da eine andere Frage, die ich bislang nirgendwo beantwortet bekommen habe: Nehmen wir mal an, ich werde jetzt fr das kommende WS angenommen. Kann ich den Studienplatz aus gewissen Grnden auf das nchste SS "verschieben", so dass ich mich fr das SS nicht erneut zu bewerben brauche und mich sofort mit dem Aufnahmebescheid des WS an der Uni immatrikulieren kann?


NEIN.

----------


## lilapple

> Ich verstehe euch echt nicht...wie kann man nur so ungeduldig sein?
> War wrden die meisten wohl machen, wenn sie sich in meine Lage versetzen wrden?
> Vor 4 Wochen am Kreuzband und am Innenmeniskus operiert worden und seitdem langweile ich mich zu Hause zu Tode....und warte ebenfalls auf die Ergebnisse am 2.9., wobei ich keineswegs gespannt und aufgeregt bin, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich felsenfest davon berzeugt bin, dass ich angenommen werde.


Naja denke nicht das man eine derartige Aufgeregtheit rational erklren kann/braucht. Zum einen bin ich persnlich mir meiner Sache nicht so sicher (zumindest nicht in meiner Wunschstadt, woanders schon eher) und ferner gehts um ne echt wichtige Sache mit weitreichenden Folgen, und die bietet durchaus Anlass, mal ein bisschen am Rad zu drehen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## getku

> Naja denke nicht das man eine derartige Aufgeregtheit rational erklren kann/braucht. Zum einen bin ich persnlich mir meiner Sache nicht so sicher (zumindest nicht in meiner Wunschstadt, woanders schon eher) und ferner gehts um ne echt wichtige Sache mit weitreichenden Folgen, und die bietet durchaus Anlass, mal ein bisschen am Rad zu drehen


Die Unsicherheit kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, auch wenn sie in meinem Fall nicht habe.
Sicherlich macht man sich darber Gedanken und zerbricht sich den Kopf....kann ich gut verstehen. Doch der Tag der Entscheidung wird so oder so kommen, ob man sich nun aufregt, entspannt oder was auch immer, das interessiert das Schicksal nicht  :Grinnnss!: 

Dass es sich dabei um eine wichtige Angelegenheit handelt, ist mir ebenfalls bewusst. Aber wenn man sich ohnehin schon fest vorgenommen hat Medizin zu studieren und dementsprechend seinen Weg zu gehen, so drfte auch dieser Aspekt nicht so dramatisch sein, es sei denn, aufgrund der DN geht man davon aus, dass man mehrere Jahre zu warten hat....dann akzeptiere ich auch diesen Punkt  :hmmm...: 

@Coxy-Baby 

Dankeschn.

----------


## lilapple

Nuja, ich tick da bissl anders  :hmmm...: 
Du bist wahrscheinlich auch so einer, der vorm Physikum total gelassen ist, weils ja absehbar und geplant ist, und darber hinaus so oder so kommen wird *g*
Ich bin jedenfalls dankbar dass es dieses Forum hier gibt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hi
hab die Woche mit der ZVS telefoniert. Wenn wir ganz viel Glck haben knnen wir Freitags also am 28.8 schon erfahren wer in der ersten Stufe des AdH nen Platz hat...Der Typ am Telefon hat gemeint normalerweise so 3-4 Tage vorher knnten schon Ergebnisse vorliegen und ich knnte ja Freitags schon mal probieren, aber Montag oder sptestens Dienstag gibts am Tel. auf jedenfall ne Auskunft...JUHU Leute es ist net mehr lange....ich bin soooooooooooooooooo... Aufgeregt...Bin echt mal gespannt ob ich nen Platz bekomme...
vlg fallenangel

----------


## lilapple

Wie krass  :Smilie:  Na das wre ja mal der hammer!!
Na dann lasst uns mal an diesem Freitag die ZVS mit Telefonanrufen bombardieren *ggg*

----------


## Bjarne

> Die Unsicherheit kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, auch wenn sie in meinem Fall nicht habe.
> Sicherlich macht man sich darber Gedanken und zerbricht sich den Kopf....kann ich gut verstehen. Doch der Tag der Entscheidung wird so oder so kommen, ob man sich nun aufregt, entspannt oder was auch immer, das interessiert das Schicksal nicht 
> 
> Dass es sich dabei um eine wichtige Angelegenheit handelt, ist mir ebenfalls bewusst. Aber wenn man sich ohnehin schon fest vorgenommen hat Medizin zu studieren und dementsprechend seinen Weg zu gehen, so drfte auch dieser Aspekt nicht so dramatisch sein, es sei denn, aufgrund der DN geht man davon aus, dass man mehrere Jahre zu warten hat....dann akzeptiere ich auch diesen Punkt 
> 
> @Coxy-Baby 
> 
> Dankeschn.


noja, is wie hhenangst, wenn du angeseilt 60 meter ber grund an einem metallgerst kletterst und hhenangst hast wirst du panik schieben auch wenn du weit, dass du nicht fallen kannst ;)
ich bin auch noch recht gechillt, wrds aber schon ganz gerne wissen langsam mal damit ich endlich mal planen kann, den nchsten urlaub, praktika, rs ausbildung usw. usf.....

----------


## vera-nrw

was ich mich ja wirklich frage ist, ob die zvs mitarbeiten nicht selbst so langsam am rad drehen, wenn jede minute jemand von und ungeduldigen dort anruft, um zu gucken, ob sich schon was getan hat.

hehe trotzdem werde ich auch am freitag oder dienstag da anrufen, um zu gucken, ob es meine wunschuni geworden ist, hoffentlich bekomme ich eine nette person ans telefon, die von anderen neugierigen noch nicht so gestresst ist :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Katja 2310

ich mach auch grade praktikum & es hilft auch nur sekundr. morgens bin ich abgelenkt & nachmittags werd ich irre xD
hab mir grad mal eben so fr 160 euro ein neues handy gekauft...ob dass aus lauter verzweiflung....oder zur abwechslung war???  :Oh nee...:  naja, wer wei, wann ich das nchste mal gengend geld hab & mein altes ist auch schon ca. 3 jahre alt...

ich bin mir auch eigentlich sicher, dass ich nen platz bekomme, aber meine angst resultiert daraus, dass ich eigentlich nach kln & nur nach kln will!!!  :Keks:

----------


## lilapple

@ Katja 2310: Mir gehts genauso wie dir. Denke auch dass ich einen Platz bekomme, fraglich ist nur ob das in Wrzburg sein wird, wo ich unbedingt hin mchte. Trau mich das immer gar nicht zu sagen, weils so unfair erscheint gegenber derer die fr nen Studienplatz berall hingehen wrden.  

Weit du schon was du vor hast, wenn du woanders ne Zusage bekommst? Also warten bis zum SS (gibts das dort?) oder notgedrungen wo anders anfangen?

----------


## Katja 2310

also mein erstwunsch ist ja kln. die hatten letztes jahr 1,4 & ich hab 1,4 ...kln hat aber auch das SS wo der NC ja etwas schlechter ist
mein zweitwunsch aachen, da wei ich noch nicht 100% was ich mache...ursprnglich wollt ich aachen schon annehmen aber im moment bin ich total versteift auf kln  :Nixweiss:  
meine 3. & 4. option (dsseldorf & bonn) nehm ich glaubv ich zu 99,9% nicht an. dawarte ich dann glauvb ich doch lieber die paar monate. 
eigentlich mssten die ja mit den 2 monaten praktikum & meinem nebenjob im krkh schnell umgehen... aber wenn ich bedenke, dass die wochen bis zum 2. ewig dauern graut es mir schon bei den paar monaten  :kotzen: 

aber eigentlich hoffe ich instndig, dass ich vor diese entscheidung erst gar nicht gestellt werde!  :Keks: 

wie willst du es denn machen???

----------


## lilapple

Echt witzig, steck in der gleichen verflixten Lage wie du. Wrzburg hatte letztes Jahr krasserweise halt 1,1, deswegen die berechtigten Sorgen.. Hab als Zweitwunsch Mainz, aber hab mich - wie du - halt total auf meinen Erstwunsch versteift..
Hab schon hin und her berlegt... An sich sind sechs Monate echt keine lange Zeit, gerade wenn man sie sinnvoll mit Jobben oder ggf. Praktikum berbrckt (das hab ich dann schon gemacht). Aber wrde halt so wahnsinnig gerne jetzt schon anfangen und bin auch "schon" 21, also jetz schon n Ticken lter als die "Durchschnittserstis"... 
Ach ist so verdammt schwer..

----------


## Sayadia

Mir gehts so hnlich. Ich will unbedingt meinen Erstwunsch Greifswald, aber so langsam zweifel ich immer mehr daran, weil ich keine Ausbildung hab und deshalb in dem Punktesystem nicht so hoch bin...
Zweitwunsch wre Jena, dann Rostock und Leipzig, aber so richtig hin mchte ich da nicht. In Greifswald htte ich sogar schon eine Wohnung! Und auch familir wre alles geplant.... Nur leider hat Greifswald keine SoSe-Erstlinge... Das hiee ein Jahr warten... Ich wrde dann ne Ausbildung anfangen, aber auch die gehen erst zum April los.... Alles nicht so einfach   :kotzen:

----------


## lilapple

@Sayadia: Stimmt das is dann echt bld. In Wrzburg gehts halt auch zum SS los, also net ganz so heftig.. 

Hab grade vor lauter Ablenkungsbedarf mal in alten Threads gewhlt..
Echt lustig, wenn man so die der letzten Jahren zur gleichen Situtuation in der wir jetz stecken liest *g*

----------


## Sayadia

Und wie haben die sich entschieden? Vielleicht sollten wir die Weisheit der Vergangenheit nutzen xD

----------


## getku

> Nuja, ich tick da bissl anders 
> Du bist wahrscheinlich auch so einer, der vorm Physikum total gelassen ist, weils ja absehbar und geplant ist, und darber hinaus so oder so kommen wird *g*
> Ich bin jedenfalls dankbar dass es dieses Forum hier gibt.


Naja, so gelassen, wie ich mich hier ausdrcke, bin ich gewiss nicht vor Prfungen oder hnliches ;)
Der primre Grund, warum ich total entspannt auf die Ergebnisse warte, liegt wohl darin begrndet, dass ich mich momentan voll und ganz auf mein operiertes Knie konzentriere und versuche, so schnell wie mglich wieder auf die Beine zu kommen, denn wenn ich bis dahin, also gegen Ende September, nicht einmal gehen kann, fllt fr mich das WS in den Sand....heit also fr mich: Warten auf das SS  :Smilie: 

Aber wie gesagt, bei einer DN von 1,3 gehe ich stark davon aus, dass ich in Kln angenommen werde, zumal ich Kln an erster Stelle angegeben habe und auch unbedingt dort studieren mchte.

----------


## Sanna1989

@lilapple: Ich gehe mit DN 2,1 und TMS 94%, also 1,2 und 117 Standartwerten (glaub ich) uns rennen, also verdammt knapp  :Frown: . Hab mich in Heidelberg, Mannheim, Ulm und Bochum beworben und ich hoffe hoffe hoffe!!!!

----------


## lilapple

@Sayadia: Axo, nee dazu explizit hab ich leider nichts gefunden ;) Mehr generell zum Leidensweg whrend der Wartezeit *g*

@Sanna1989: *GanzFestDaumenDrck* Hoffe echt dass wir alle Glck haben.

----------


## lilapple

> Naja, so gelassen, wie ich mich hier ausdrcke, bin ich gewiss nicht vor Prfungen oder hnliches ;)
> Der primre Grund, warum ich total entspannt auf die Ergebnisse warte, liegt wohl darin begrndet, dass ich mich momentan voll und ganz auf mein operiertes Knie konzentriere und versuche, so schnell wie mglich wieder auf die Beine zu kommen, denn wenn ich bis dahin, also gegen Ende September, nicht einmal gehen kann, fllt fr mich das WS in den Sand....heit also fr mich: Warten auf das SS


Oki das verstehe ich, was genau hattest du denn mit deinem Knie? Kreuzband?




> Aber wie gesagt, bei einer DN von 1,3 gehe ich stark davon aus, dass ich in Kln angenommen werde, zumal ich Kln an erster Stelle angegeben habe und auch unbedingt dort studieren mchte.


Wie fies... Ich hab auch 1,3, aber bin mir trotzdem mit meiner Wunschstadt alles andere als sicher, bin eigentlich derzeit eher pessimistisch  :Frown:  
Trotzdem viel Glck dir;)

----------


## lindali

Ich htte nicht gedacht, dass es so nervenaufreibend ist MedizinstudentIN zu werden  :was ist das...?: 
Hab 1,5 und nach vielem Grbeln und berlegen das Gefhl die ZVS Ablufe immer noch nicht ganz durchschaut zu haben und ausm Bauch raus Marburg als erste OP. :schnarch...:  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe mir mal paar Dokumente angeguckt und die 20% der Pltze die zB in Marburg nicht an abibesten gingen (kann man das unter "F" interpretieren? ) kommen die in den AdH oder Nachrcker Pool?

Naja, ich hab mich mittlerweile an die Unsicherheit/- gewissheit ber die Zukunft gewhnt... so ein Grummeln in der Magengegend, dass einen tagtglich begleitet-
und siehe da der 2. ist gar nicht so weit weg ;)

Liebe Gre an alle mitgrummeler

----------


## getku

> Oki das verstehe ich, was genau hattest du denn mit deinem Knie? Kreuzband?


Ja, leider einen Kreuzband- und Innenmeniskusriss.
Bekanntlich dauern solche Verletzungen sehr lange, bis sie einigermaen verheilen....hoffen wir mal, dass ich bis Ende September wieder mehr oder weniger gehen kann, denn an Sport o.. denke ich gerade berhaupt nicht^^





> Wie fies... Ich hab auch 1,3, aber bin mir trotzdem mit meiner Wunschstadt alles andere als sicher, bin eigentlich derzeit eher pessimistisch  
> Trotzdem viel Glck dir;)


Kommt eben drauf an, wo man aufgenommen werden mchte. In Kln beispielsweise lag der NC letztes Jahr bei 1,4 und soweit ich informiert bin, ist die Tendenz fr dieses WS ebenfalls 1,4 oder vielleicht 1,3.
Aber wie gesagt, falls es nichts werden sollte, wre ich irgendwo auch froh, da ich die Zeit dann voll fr mein Knie ausnutzen kann ;)
Wnsche dir ebenfalls viel Glck: Denke lieber optimistisch, dann wirds auch was mit dem Studium in diesem WS  :hmmm...:

----------


## Yabbi

hier machen sich ja echt alle verrckt^^ Aber kann ich verstehen... ist ja auch wahnsinnig spannend^^

Ich habe folgende OPs: 
1. Gttingen (bin zum AWG eingeladen)
2. HD/Mannheim
3. Aachen
4. Leipzig
5. Marburg
6. Bochum

Schnitt: 1,4 (714 Punkte)

will eigentlich nur nach Gttingen... Heidelberg Mannheim wird mich nicht nehmen... wenn, dann wrde ich aber gewaltig feiern^^ Aachen msste eigentlich auch drin sein... aber wie gesagt: Gttingen wre schon perfekt^^

Bin schon sooooo gespannt auf das Gesprch am 01.September... mich wrde mal soooo sehr interessieren, ob hier nicht noch jemand ist, der auch eingeladen ist..^^ Meldet euch mal!!!

Und hat hier jemand schonmal was hinter sich und kann darber etwas berichten?^^

----------


## lilapple

> Ja, leider einen Kreuzband- und Innenmeniskusriss.
> Bekanntlich dauern solche Verletzungen sehr lange, bis sie einigermaen verheilen....hoffen wir mal, dass ich bis Ende September wieder mehr oder weniger gehen kann, denn an Sport o.. denke ich gerade berhaupt nicht^^


Echt ne fiese Sache  :Frown:  Bin momentan viel im OP u da haben wir sehr viele Kreuzband-OPs, meist bei jungen Fussballern ;) Auch beim Bolzen passiert? Wirklich heftig, wie lang man da lahmgelegt ist  :Frown:

----------


## getku

> Echt ne fiese Sache  Bin momentan viel im OP u da haben wir sehr viele Kreuzband-OPs, meist bei jungen Fussballern ;) Auch beim Bolzen passiert? Wirklich heftig, wie lang man da lahmgelegt ist


Fuballer-Schicksal eben ;)
Den einen trifft es beim Treppensteigen, den anderen beim Fuball.
Aber so schlimm, wie es sich anhrt, ist es nicht.
Die ersten Wochen sind hart, ja, aber dann geht es eigentlich nur bergauf....ich mache mir eigentlich nur Sorgen, dass mein Meniskus beim leichten Aufsetzen schmerzt....nicht, dass er erneut gerissen ist :S

Wie dem auch sei, um wieder langsam zum Thema zu kommen:
Nehmen wir mal an, ich lehne den Studienplatz ab und bewerbe ich nchstes Jahr fr das SS. Was fr Mglichkeiten gibt es denn in medizinischer Hinsicht die dazwischen liegenden 3-4 Monate sinnvoll zu berbrcken? Praktika, Ausbildung (?), Veranstaltungen, etc.....??

----------


## vera-nrw

so, hat jemand von euch schon bei der zvs angerufen und erfahren knnen, ob das erste Hauptverfahren schon durch ist?
ich bekomme da keinen an die leitung :Nixweiss:

----------


## lilapple

> Wie dem auch sei, um wieder langsam zum Thema zu kommen:
> Nehmen wir mal an, ich lehne den Studienplatz ab und bewerbe ich nchstes Jahr fr das SS. Was fr Mglichkeiten gibt es denn in medizinischer Hinsicht die dazwischen liegenden 3-4 Monate sinnvoll zu berbrcken? Praktika, Ausbildung (?), Veranstaltungen, etc.....??
> Heute 10:28


Bin da ja auch schon voll am berlegen...
Hast du dein KPP denn schon gemacht? Wenn nein, das auf jeden Fall schonmal, da geht ja schon mal ne gute Zeit drauf. Vorlernen bringt ja, wie das etlichen Threads zu entnehmen ist offensichtlich nicht viel.. Ich persnlich halte es fr am Sinnvollsten die Zeit mit Arbeiten zu berbrcken, im Studium kommen ja Kosten zu Hauf auf uns zu, und ein finanzielles Polster kann da ja nicht schaden. Hab sogar schon berlegt, in meinem gelernten Beruf zu arbeiten, auch wenn ich da nicht wirklich bock dauf htte...
Ansonsten hatte ich an den RS gedacht, da haben mir die Jungs vom Roten Kreuz aber auch abgeraten, wrde so nichts bringen, wenn mitfahren und Erfahrungen sammeln will, reicht auch der San A/B (den hab ich schon)... 

Hat sonst noch wer Ideen?

----------


## getku

> Bin da ja auch schon voll am berlegen...
> Hast du dein KPP denn schon gemacht? Wenn nein, das auf jeden Fall schonmal, da geht ja schon mal ne gute Zeit drauf. Vorlernen bringt ja, wie das etlichen Threads zu entnehmen ist offensichtlich nicht viel.. Ich persnlich halte es fr am Sinnvollsten die Zeit mit Arbeiten zu berbrcken, im Studium kommen ja Kosten zu Hauf auf uns zu, und ein finanzielles Polster kann da ja nicht schaden. Hab sogar schon berlegt, in meinem gelernten Beruf zu arbeiten, auch wenn ich da nicht wirklich bock dauf htte...
> Ansonsten hatte ich an den RS gedacht, da haben mir die Jungs vom Roten Kreuz aber auch abgeraten, wrde so nichts bringen, wenn mitfahren und Erfahrungen sammeln will, reicht auch der San A/B (den hab ich schon)... 
> 
> Hat sonst noch wer Ideen?


Ich habe bislang noch rein gar nichts gemacht auer mich bei der ZVS zu bewerben  :Smilie: 
Ich wei daher auch nicht, was du mit KPP genau meinst.

Wenn ich wirklich nichts finden sollte, so habe ich erstmal vor mein Knie vollstndig verheilen zu lassen....da gehen schonmal locker 3-4 Monate drauf.

Aber mal sehen, vielleicht stehe ich in 3-4 Wochen schon auf den Beinen und absolviere Ende Februar mein erstes Semester  :Smilie: 
Wer wei?! ;)

----------


## lilapple

> Ich habe bislang noch rein gar nichts gemacht auer mich bei der ZVS zu bewerben 
> Ich wei daher auch nicht, was du mit KPP genau meinst.


KPP = Krankenpflegepraktikum
Von dem musst du insgesamt 90 Tage absolvieren, und im Falle, dass du ein halbes Jahr warten musst (was ich dir natrlich nicht wnsche) macht es sehr viel Sinn dieses vorher zu absolvieren, da du somit schon wieder vorlesungsfreie Zeit zum Lernen, Jobben oder auch einfach nur Faulenzen verwenden kannst  :Smilie:

----------


## Medi2009

Was meint ihr , wann kann man die ZVS frhestens mit Anrufen belstigen , bezglich Zulassung??

----------


## lilapple

> Was meint ihr , wann kann man die ZVS frhestens mit Anrufen belstigen , bezglich Zulassung??


Laut verschiedenster Foreneintrge eventuell bereits ab kommendem Freitag.. Ich werds versuchen

----------


## Bjarne

> Laut verschiedenster Foreneintrge eventuell bereits ab kommendem Freitag.. Ich werds versuchen


so wie 10.000andere vermutlich
ich glaub ich warte einfach auf daisy... aber wenn hier jemand da nen treffer landet bei der zvs sofort melden hier bescheid geben, vll. versuch ich dan nauch mal mein glck  :Big Grin: 
die armen da tun mir jetzt schon leid :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich ruf da auch am Freitag an...und wenn ich was wei schreib ichs gleich online...
wenns am Freitag nix gibt dann eben Montag immer wenn ich Zeit hab zum telefonieren *g*

----------


## JesSu

Ich gucke jeden Tag, obwohl ich ganz genau wei das bei Daisy nichts angezeigt wird.
Ich bin schon verrckt.
Habe zwei Wartesemester hinter mir und will endlich anfangen.

Wie geht es euch so?

----------


## wolfgang caspar

schon bekannt ab wann die telefone wieder lnger besetzt sind? ^_^ meine fresse das dauert aber auch wieder dies mal wa...!  :Big Grin: 
freitag halte ich fr ein bisschen frh...! aber versuchen kann mans ja! :Smilie:

----------


## JesSu

Ich denke das klappt erst am Montag.
brigens per Mail geht das noch schneller...also bei mir zumindest...bei Anrufen komme ich irgendwie nie durch.

Im so excited. :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Ich denke das klappt erst am Montag.
> brigens per Mail geht das noch schneller...also bei mir zumindest...bei Anrufen komme ich irgendwie nie durch.
> 
> Im so excited.


Bei mir haben sie heute nach 27 Minuten per Mail geantwortet (war etwa gegen 12 Uhr). Ob man solange in einer Warteschleife hngt ist fraglich, allerdings ist es sehr viel bequemer, wenns mal grad nicht auf jede Sekunde ankommt.

Gru

----------


## Sanna1989

Bei jedem Tag warten vergeht die zeit langsamer!!! Und am 2. bin ich auch noch bis 5 uhr arbeiten ahhh  :Frown:

----------


## kingS

Oh ich verstehe gut was ihr durchmacht. Warte mittlerweile auch seit zwei Semestern und habe einen Schnitt von 1,8. Glaubt ihr, dass dieses Jahr die Chancen besser stehen einen Studienplatz zu bekommen als letztes Jahr?
lg :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Bei jedem Tag warten vergeht die zeit langsamer!!! Und am 2. bin ich auch noch bis 5 uhr arbeiten ahhh


Die Mittagspause ist halt manchmal zum Telefonieren da..  ::-oopss:

----------


## Sanna1989

> Die Mittagspause ist halt manchmal zum Telefonieren da..



Ne freundin wird sich bei mir einloggen und Daisy angucken hab ich grad organisiert  :Big Grin:  aber das schlimme ist: Ich kann nicht hier im Forum nachgucken ob die das schon hochgeladen haben!!! Weil es werden ja keine absagen verschickt und dann....und ich WETTE mein Daisy bleibt leer  :Frown:

----------


## lilapple

Oh man is das schlimm... Kann mich auch kaum noch ablenken..  :Oh nee...:  Hoffe man kommt irgendwie durch, die Leitungen werden ja sicher halb durchbrennen.

----------


## getku

@Alle, die am Freitag oder Montag sich telefonisch bei der ZVS melden wollen

Was wollt ihr eurem Gegenber eigentlich genau sagen bzw. fragen?
Mir wrde ehrlich gesagt nichts einfallen, wie ich das Gesprch beginnen soll o..  :bhh: 

Daher warte ich lieber entspannt auf den 2.9., so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht....lieber htte ich den Termin spter gehabt als nchste Woche^^

----------


## B22

> @Alle, die am Freitag oder Montag sich telefonisch bei der ZVS melden wollen
> 
> Was wollt ihr eurem Gegenber eigentlich genau sagen bzw. fragen?
> Mir wrde ehrlich gesagt nichts einfallen, wie ich das Gesprch beginnen soll o.. 
> 
> Daher warte ich lieber entspannt auf den 2.9., so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht....lieber htte ich den Termin spter gehabt als nchste Woche^^


Wie wr's mit "Guten Morgen, entschuldigen Sie bitte die Strung, aber mir wurde gesagt man knne heute schon die Bescheide telefonisch erhalten.." =)

Ich wei nicht, ich glaube irgendwie dass ich bis zum 2.9. warte damit ich noch ein paar Tage frei hab. So bald man wei ob und wohin's geht, muss ja der ganze Umzug geregelt werden, etc... Da hab ich lieber noch ein gechilltes Wochenende.

----------


## JesSu

Umso eher man bescheid wei umsso besser!!!

Aber wie ich das hier lese, habe ich wohl kaum chancen auf einen Studienplatz fr Zahnmedizin, oder?

----------


## lilapple

> @Alle, die am Freitag oder Montag sich telefonisch bei der ZVS melden wollen
> 
> Was wollt ihr eurem Gegenber eigentlich genau sagen bzw. fragen?
> Mir wrde ehrlich gesagt nichts einfallen, wie ich das Gesprch beginnen soll o..


Das gleiche wie beim letzten mal, also beim Bestenverfahren. "Ich wei sie knnen sich vor Anfragen kaum retten, aber knnte ich bitte bitte auch ne Auskunft haben?" *gg*

----------


## B22

Gerade eben bei der ZVS angerufen (ja, ich geb's ja selber zu, ich kann mich nicht halten).. Ausknfte gibts ab dem 01.09.09, ausdrcklich nicht schon am Freitag =(

----------


## wolfgang caspar

boha ne :\

----------


## fallenangel30487

Da sagt echt jeder etwas anderes wenn man da anruft...hab vorhin auch nochmal angerufen und da hie es wieder vieleicht Freitag aber wahrscheinlich eher Montag...

----------


## Zanza

Ach, so ne hnliche Auskunft gabs doch vor dem 12.8. auch und dann haben trotzdem Montag schon alle ne Auskunft bekommen!  :Smilie: 
Also, Freitag vielleicht nicht, aber dafr bestimmt auch am Montag!
Und probieren kann ja einer vielleicht trotzdem mal ;)

----------


## wolfgang caspar

hab ne mail geschrieben, antwort sau schnell bekommen!
also mir wurde gesagt frhstens 1-2 tage vor mittwoch. ich soll bitte noch etwas geduld haben  :Big Grin:  die haben gut reden ey....!

----------


## leofgyth77

meistens sind die daten schon da...man muss nur paar mal anrufen, bis man nen netten, fleiigen mitarbeiter hat, die geben dann schon infos raus.
ich hab damals auch 2 oder 3 mal angerufen, bis ich auskunft bekommen hab!

----------


## fallenangel30487

@leofgyth77
heute schon????? oder bei am 12.8?

----------


## JesSu

Ich warte eh bis zum 2.09.

----------


## Medi2009

Naja am Montag lassen wir die Telefonleitungen brennen und das eMail Postfach berquillen  :bhh:

----------


## -Pluto-

Na dann wnsch ich euch viel Spa dabei ^^

Also ich schau mir die NCs an und wenn ich denkt es hat gereicht, dann mach ich mit beim ANSTURM auf die ZVS!!!!!

----------


## getku

> Na dann wnsch ich euch viel Spa dabei ^^
> 
> Also ich schau mir die NCs an und wenn ich denkt es hat gereicht, dann mach ich mit beim ANSTURM auf die ZVS!!!!!


Die NCs werden doch aber auch am Mittwoch online gestellt, oder?
Wenn nicht, korrigiert mich bitte, so dass ich evtl. auch an der Aktion teilnehme  :bhh:

----------


## -Pluto-

Ja erst am 2ten!!!!

Aber die Vorarbeit lass ich die anderen machen ^^
Will ja nicht unntig in der Leitung stehn und se besetzen!!!!

Frgt jemand dann au nach den NCs??????

----------


## michi0789

hey,

es kann ja sein das man am Mittwoch eine "Zusage unter Vorbehalt" bekommt oder wie immer die nette ZVS das auch nennt.

Wie sicher ist so eine Zusage? Muss man immer noch Angst haben das man den Platz nicht bekommt oder ist es damit so gut wie fest?

----------


## meini

Oh Mann, bin auch schon ganz hibbelig.  ::-oopss: 
Werde es auch am Freitag gleich versuchen, danke fr den guten Tipp, Leute. ;)
Hat sich noch jemand in Kiel beworben? Vllt ja sogar mit dem 15-Punkte = 0,5-Bonus? Hatte dieses Jahr ein Abi von 1,7 und in der Deutsch-mndlichen Prfung 15 Punkte. Dadurch sollte ich dann eigentlich in Kiel auf 1,2 kommen, aber der NC war letztes Jahr 1,3 und wenn man sich mal die Abibestenquoten anguckt, dann wren 1,2 dieses Jahr auch irgendwie denkbar. Und ob ich dann mit meinen gemogelten 1,2 da noch reinkomme... 

Vielleicht gehts ja wem hnlich.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zanza

Am Mittwoch ist doch der Zweite, oder irre ich mich da?
Da bekommst du, wenn du in der ersten Stufe des AdH nen Platz bekommst, den endgltigen Bescheid, musst also keine Angst mehr haben...
Wie die das handhaben, wenn du am Zweiten noch keinen Bescheid bekommst, also nur an einer niedrigeren Prferenz angenommen werden wrdest, wei ich nicht... also, vielleicht sagen die dir ja unter Vorbehalt "Sie htten in [OP3] nen Platz, aber vielleicht kriegen Sie noch einen in [OP2] oder [OP1]. Keine Ahnung...
Meist kann man aber ein, zwei Tage VOR dem offiziellen Termin (also nchste Woche Montag oder Dienstag) schon eine unverbindliche Zusage kriegen
Die ist dann schon eigentlich korrekt, aber du knntest eben nicht rechtlich dagegen vorgehen, wenn die dir am Montag unverbindlich sagen, dass du nen Platz in [OP1] hast und am Mittwoch dann doch keinen Bescheid kriegst.
Hoffe, dass das eingermaen verstndlich war!

----------


## -Pluto-

> hey,
> 
> es kann ja sein das man am Mittwoch eine "Zusage unter Vorbehalt" bekommt oder wie immer die nette ZVS das auch nennt.
> 
> Wie sicher ist so eine Zusage? Muss man immer noch Angst haben das man den Platz nicht bekommt oder ist es damit so gut wie fest?



Was echt OMG!!!

----------


## JesSu

Gibt es so einen Bonus an jeder Uni? Und auch fr ZM?

----------


## -Pluto-

Was fr ein Bonus????

----------


## JesSu

Ja z.B wenn man einen LK im Bereich Naturwissenschaften belegt hat, bekommt man einen Bonus von 50 extra.
Wenn man z.B. noch Latein hat, bekommt man nicht nen Bonus von 40 Punkten.
(Beispiel)

----------


## Dabylpmis

Das kannst du http://www2.zvs.de/fileadmin/downloa...bot-WiSe09.pdf entnehmen, wie es sich bei den einzelnen Unis im Bereich ZM verhlt.

----------


## JesSu

Na super- meine Unis machen das nicht.

Danke Dabylpmis!

Es ist bald so weit!!! Die Bescheide kommen- oder auch nicht.

----------


## Thaily

Ich werd schon ganz verrckt von der ganzen Warterei, eig war das alles kein Problem BIS JETZT. 
Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr schlafen, trume von Daisy, von verrckten Studienorten, vom Warten darauf, dass endlich die Ergebnisse online sind, und jetzt kann es sein, dass ich schon morgen Bescheid wei?! OMG  :Grinnnss!:  

Wenn man an seiner 1.Prf. nicht genommen werden kann, hat man dann an der 2. die gleichen Chancen, obwohl man sie nur auf 2 hat?! (Angenomen die Uni legt keinen Platz fest!)

Ich mache mir so Sorgen, hiiiiiiilfe. 

Langsam kommt die Nervositt...     :Blush:

----------


## JesSu

Ich kann dich gut verstehen.
Ich bange auch die ganze Zeit- bin mit den Nerven am Ende.
Natrlich hast du noch chancen- die ziehen sich ja bis zum Nachrckverfahren hin.

----------


## michi0789

> Ich werd schon ganz verrckt von der ganzen Warterei, eig war das alles kein Problem BIS JETZT. 
> Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr schlafen, trume von Daisy, von verrckten Studienorten, vom Warten darauf, dass endlich die Ergebnisse online sind, und jetzt kann es sein, dass ich schon morgen Bescheid wei?! OMG  
> 
> Wenn man an seiner 1.Prf. nicht genommen werden kann, hat man dann an der 2. die gleichen Chancen, obwohl man sie nur auf 2 hat?! (Angenomen die Uni legt keinen Platz fest!)
> 
> Ich mache mir so Sorgen, hiiiiiiilfe. 
> 
> Langsam kommt die Nervositt...


Wieso den schon morgen?

----------


## -Pluto-

Oh mein Gott, des stresst alles total!!!!
Die Enttuschung wird mehr wie nur gro werden!!!!!!
Aber das Leben geht weiter!!!!

Glaub nicht, dass es bei mir wirklich was wird, hab ein total schlechtes Gefhl!!!! Aber einige von euch werdens Glck haben!!!!!
^^

----------


## JesSu

Wie ist denn dein Schnitt Pluto?
Hast du dich fr HM oder ZM beworben?

----------


## -Pluto-

Also hab 1,8!!!
Dienst und 2 WS. HM!!!! Ich komm halt in Frankfurt und Kiel auf 1,3!!!
Aber ich glaub die Konkurrenz dieses Jahr schlft nicht und die Mitbewerber sind ja au mehr geworden!!!

Deswegen denk ich mal, dass der NC wieder ansteigt, genauso wie im SS!!!!

----------


## lilapple

Mach mir nur Angst...  :Frown: 
Obwohl ich noch von keinem gelesen hab, dass er Wrzburg auf Platz eins gesetzt hat... Frag mich nur wie dieser harte NC dann zustande kommst..

----------


## GernotS

ich werd auch jeden tag verrckter beziehungsweise bin ich in gedanken schon abgelehnt, sowas wie ganz ganz knapp gescheitert oder sowas, ich frag mich aber ehrlich wie die ncs so hart sein knnen, wenn ich bei uns gesehen habe waren in der ganzen stadt nur sehr wenige berhaupt besser als 1,5 und nur die wenigsten davon studieren dann auch medizin und schon gar nicht zahnmedizin so wie ich es vorhab...ich werd mit 1,6 in leipzig fr ZM genommen...ich bin mir schon fast sicher das ich keine chance habe


...ich knnte mir bschelweise die haare rausreien... :Wand:

----------


## Sanna1989

Ich hab da heute vor lauter ungeduld ne Mail hin geschrieben, die meinten dass die Ergebnisse noch nicht vorliegen und die frhestens montag nachmittag da sind. Also nichts mit morgen  :Frown: 

Montag werde ich sozusagen auf gepackten koffern sitzen (weil dienstag meine Ausbildung beginnen soll) und das Telefonat wird dann entscheiden, ob ich nun ausziehe oder nicht, ganz schn krank....vorallem falls ich da den ganzen tag nicht durchkomme hab ich dann 3 monate Kndigungsfrist!!! Aber ich rechne eh mit ner absage (leider leider)

----------


## -Pluto-

Gibts da nicht au ne Probezeit!!!
Kannst ja Sachen anstellen, damit se dich dann rauswerfen!!!!!

----------


## *Phoenix*

dieses system ist echt menschenqulerei  :hmmm...:  bisher war ich ja die ruhe in person, aber jetzt macht mich das alles so langsam auch total kirre...vor allem weil ich in zwei unis schon aus dem rennen bin, jetzt bleiben nur noch vier  :grrrr....:

----------


## Sanna1989

> Gibts da nicht au ne Probezeit!!!
> Kannst ja Sachen anstellen, damit se dich dann rauswerfen!!!!!


jaja schon die ausbildung ist ja auch nicht das Problem sondern die Wohnung mit der doofen kndigungsfrist!




> vor allem weil ich in zwei unis schon aus dem rennen bin, jetzt bleiben nur noch vier


Ich habs auch schon geschafft mich bei 2 Unis selbst zu disqualifizieren (aus reinster Dummheit), damit bleiben mir noch 2... :peng:

----------


## Medi2009

wie hast du das denn gemacht?

nicht auf OPs geachtet???

----------


## Sanna1989

> wie hast du das denn gemacht?
> 
> nicht auf OPs geachtet???


Nee ich hatte zuerst Tbingen und Freiburg an 1. und 2. stelle und bei Freiburg musste man ja auch was hinschicken und da stand dann bei Anton dick in rot drunter, dass man noch was hinschicken muss. Dann hab ich spter recht kurzfristig auf Heidelberg und Mannheim gewechselt und da stand im Anton nicht, und ich war so doof und hab nicht nochmal draufgeklickt und nachgelesen... :Frown:  tja so kommts dass ich mich nich online beworben und meine Unterlagen nicht hingeschickt hab... ich knnte mir in den arsch beien dafr  :grrrr....:

----------


## Medi2009

Ja okay, das ist natrlich schade :Frown: 

Hat schon heute einer angerufen??

----------


## meini

Die Hotline ist ja erst ab 10 erreichbar. Werd aber gleich anrufen, auch, wenn wir ja eigentlich schon wissen, dass es erst frhestens Montag was geben wird.  :bhh:

----------


## Dabylpmis

Dann berichte mal, ob was rausgekommen ist ;)

Wir wollen die ZVS ja nicht umsonst nerven...

----------


## meini

Boah, ich komm immer nicht durch.^^ Entweder, die machen noch Pause, oooder gleich posten hier 50 Leute ihre Ergebnisse. :P

----------


## meini

"Wer hat ihnen diese Information gegeben? Dass kann kein ZVS-Mitarbeiter gewesen sein!" xD Tja, also sagen konnte (?) sie mir nichts, eventuell am 1.9. Da hier aber auch andere Leute was anderes erfahren haben, werd ichs trotzdem Montag versuchen und vllt nachher noch mal.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dabylpmis

Also wie erwartet...man wei nix genaues, aber vermutlich frhestens Montag. Danke fr die Rckmeldung

----------


## meini

Naja, der 1. ist Dienstag, aber jemand hat hier ja auch geschrieben, dass ihm gesagt wurde "vllt Freitag, auf jeden Fall aber Mo oder Di". Und die von eben sah das ja mal ganz anders.^^ Also vllt hat man bei nem anderen Mitarbeiter mehr Glck, bei der Telekom muss man auch 50x anrufen, um kompetent beraten zu werden. ;)

----------


## AceofSpades

Hab auch eben angerufen, vielleicht hatten wir ja die gleiche Flte am Apparat. Es wrd am 2. Ergebnisse geben, vielleicht am 1. ... von wegen. Die knapp 65.000 Bescheide insgesamt (klar, wovon einige wegfallen...), aber als ob die CD am 1. im Laufe des Tages eingespielt wird und dann alle Briefe Mittwoch pnktlich abgeschickt werden knnten  :schnarch...: 
Die halten einen echt fr bld...

----------


## Dabylpmis

> Also ich hab wegen den Ergebnissen gerade bei der ZVS angerufen und eine sehr nette Dame hat mir erffnet, dass man es im Laufe des heutigen Tages versuchen kann, die Chancen jedoch eher gering sind. 
> Montag siehts dann schon besser aus 
> Eieiei...das wird mal wieder ein laaaanges Wochenende


aus dem bescheide zum 2. september thread...

----------


## wolfgang caspar

haha  :Big Grin:  
ich hab auch mal angerufen und beides mal den gleichen kerl ey. die ergebnisse sind noch nicht eingespielt blubblablubblablabla. und dann noch so unfreundlich, der kann sich berhaupt nciht in die lage von uns versetzten.  :Frown:

----------


## risingsun

waaa

hab heute vom studentenwerkfrankfurt nen wohnheimsplatz angeboten gekriegt .. das angebot gilt bis zum 3.9 .. jetzt wirds natrlich spannend am montag oder dienstag

Wirds was mit Magdeburg oder nicht und wenn nicht.. komm ich nach FFM? (das drfte wohl klappen.. habe eine punktzahl um 460-470 rum wenn ich mich recht entsinne)

----------


## Thaily

Also, ich komme irgendwie NIE durch bei der Zvs... alle Leitungen sind momentan besetzt, wenn Sie es zu einem spteeren Zeitpunkt nochmal versuchen wollen..."
Das wrs echt, wenn wir es heute schon wssten...  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Ich versuchs nach dem Mittag nochmal, vllt sind sie dann besser drauf ;)

----------


## Sanna1989

Ich wills heut wissen!! Sonst wird das ein seeehr langes Wochenende :/

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Sanna1989 Versuch dich etwas abzulenken, ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen noch das gleiche Problem. Es ist Furchtbar, aber wenn man seine Gedanken auf was anderes lenkt kann man zumindest mal fr ne Weile abschalten. :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## lilapple

Also am Montag ab 14Uhr knnte was vorliegen, knnen sie aber natrlich nicht versprechen. *******, jetzt wieder n Wochenende warten  :Frown:

----------


## Medi2009

Die knnten wenigstens schon mal die genauen Bewerberzahlen ausm AdH hochladen...

----------


## risingsun

kann man eigl von den unis direkt etwas erfahren? die mssten ja auch die listen zur verfgung haben, oder?

----------


## meini

Ne, bezweifel ich stark, dass die darber Auskunft erteilen. Sagen dann sicher, dass die nicht drfen. Aaaaber: man knnte anrufen und sagen, dass man von der ZVS ne Zusage bekommen htte, man kann denen ja erklren, dass die einem das am Telefon schon frher sagen und fragen, welche Unterlagen man noch einschicken soll. Dann checken die den Namen im Computer, und wenn du drin bist, hast du anscheinend nen Platz.  :Big Grin:

----------


## shara

Maaaan Leute, da habe ich mich so einigermaen selbst beruhigt und dann treffe ich auf dieses forum...!!! Ich wre nicht einmal auf die idee gekommen, dass die ergebnisse schon freitag bekanntgemacht werden knnten und htte brav bis zum 2ten gewartet! Aber jetzt kribbelts mich frmlich in den fingern Montag frh bei der zvs anzurufen. Die armen menschen die uns antworten mssen... *lach*
 Ich frage mich nur, wie ich das Wochenende mglichst schnell rumkriege...

----------


## *Phoenix*

Bei uns hier ist Weinfest, das ist ne tolle Ablenkung  :bhh: 

@Sanna: Also ich habs geschafft die Quote Schnitt/OP irgendwie zu missachten und betreffende Uni dann auf OP fnf zu setzen...Glanzleistung *hust* Ja und von meiner OP eins hab ich im Gegensatz zu den Mitbewerbern keine Einladung zum Auswahlgesprch bekommen. Wobei das meine Risikouni war, von daher nicht so ein groer Schock.

Wie ist das denn eigentlich wenn man nicht zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen wird und auch keine Direktzulassung hat, ist denen bei der ZVS dann schon klar, dass die Uni auenvor ist (wrde heien Bescheid am 2.) oder warten die dann trotzdem noch auf die Liste nach den Gesprchen? (=Bescheid am 23.)

----------


## Medi2009

puh.. die letzten 48 Stunden, nochmal tief durchatmen und die Zeit mit Alkohol durchbringen.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Hey *Phoenix* wo kommst du denn her? Bei uns ist dieses WE auch Weinfest *gg*
Ich hibbel auch, bin ja eigentlich in der KP-Ausbildung, wrde die aber im Moment echt stehen und liegen lassen, um 'nen Platz zu bekommen. Letztes Jahr wre ich in MD reingekommen, hat aber wegen der OP nicht geklappt.

----------


## Sanna1989

> @Sanna: Also ich habs geschafft die Quote Schnitt/OP irgendwie zu missachten und betreffende Uni dann auf OP fnf zu setzen...Glanzleistung *hust* Ja und von meiner OP eins hab ich im Gegensatz zu den Mitbewerbern keine Einladung zum Auswahlgesprch bekommen. Wobei das meine Risikouni war, von daher nicht so ein groer Schock.


Juhu willkommen im Club des Bescheuerten ;) Hast du denn jetzt trotzdem noch chancen?? Weil bei mir ist es sowieso so knapp dass es glaub ich wenn dann in Mannheim geklappt htte dh besonders rgerlich....

Bei uns gibts kein Weinfest...trotzdem geh ich heut abend feiern blo ohne alkohol weil ich fahren muss  :Big Grin: 

Edit: noch 2 mal schlafen!!

----------


## Saphira.

bei mir ist auch Weinfest *g mal sehen vllt geh ich da auch hin... kann ja nicht schaden sich etwas abzulenken...

----------


## *Phoenix*

Wahnsinn, wie viele Weinfeste es gibt! Ich komm aus Cochem an der Mosel, zwischen Koblenz und Trier. Wo seid ihr denn her?

Naja, es ist schwer einzuschtzen wie das jetzt aussieht mit den Chancen. Manchmal bin ich optimistisch und freu mir ein Loch in den Bauch und dann denk ich wieder, das wird eh nix *g* Aber es sind noch vier Unis brig. Bei zweien wirds sehr sehr eng aber bei einer der anderen beiden knnte es doch klappen. Abwarten und hoffen und Wein trinken...

----------


## lilapple

Bei uns sind die Weinfeste leider schon wieder rum ;) Muss ich woanders feiern und mich ablenken. Oh man, ich wei jetzt schon, dass ich mindestens bis zum 23ten warten muss, bis ich was erfahre...

----------


## shara

Ich wollte mich auch noch mal einbringen und erwhnen dass feiern gehen in unserer lage wohl das sinnvollste ist (wobei ich noch nicht genau wei ob ich denn auch fahren muss). Hach, was gibt es besseres gegen zvs-stress als laute musik und einen netten cocktail? *lach* Apropos club der bescheuerten: Ich habe noch nicht mal den bescheid aber schon ne wohnung vom studentenwerk bekommenund auch angenommen! Es MUSS also klappen!!! *grins*
 Gehrt jetzt vielleicht nicht zum thema, aber wei jemand wo man mglichst billig gute (auch gebrauchte) Mbel im Raum Kln/Bonn (oder internet) bekommt! Danke an meine mitleidensgenossen im voraus! ::-stud: 
Und immer positiv denken!

----------


## risingsun

> Ich habe noch nicht mal den bescheid aber schon ne wohnung vom studentenwerk bekommenund auch angenommen! Es MUSS also klappen!!! *grins*
>  !


cool! wnsch dir auf jedenfall viel glck dabei. bin ja in ner hnlichen situation.. 
mensch das wochenende muss mal um gehen.. und dank meines kopfwehs kann ich nichtmal feiertechnisch mich belustigen.

----------


## shara

danke! Aber wie sieht deine situation denn aus? (sorry wenn das schon ein paar seiten vorher steht, aber ich hatte grad keine lust nachzuschauen)
Und: Warum sprechen hier alle von zwei mal schlafen? Gibts die ergebnisse denn mit sicherheit am montag?

----------


## risingsun

ich hab ein wohnheimsplatz in frankfurt - definitives zu frankfurt erfahre ich ja offiziell erst am 23.

frankfurt ist op2 und op1 ist magdeburg. da wird es vermutlich sehr eng. aber das muss ich noch abwarten. den vertrag fr den platz muss ich allerdings bis zum 2 oder 3 unterzeichnet haben.

----------


## shara

Ja, genauso gings mir... ich musste den mietvertrag vorgestern rausschicken, obwohl ich vermutlich erst nchte woche  die zusage bekomme. Ichfind das generell doof, dass wir auf die zusagen fr ein medizinstudium so lange warten mssen, das macht die restliche planung so kompliziert! Bei anderen Studienrichtungen gehts ja auch schneller! *grrrr* Naja, aber die sind ja auch nicht bundesweit... Also muss ich mich in geduld ben...

----------


## kara_deniz

> ich hab ein wohnheimsplatz in frankfurt - definitives zu frankfurt erfahre ich ja offiziell erst am 23.
> 
> frankfurt ist op2 und op1 ist magdeburg. da wird es vermutlich sehr eng. aber das muss ich noch abwarten. den vertrag fr den platz muss ich allerdings bis zum 2 oder 3 unterzeichnet haben.


coole sache, um sowas hab ich mich berhaupt noch nicht gekmmert, weil ich dachte, ich wrd auch einen monat bei bekannten auf der couch aushalten.

falls du doch nach MD kommst und ich nach FFM, knnt ich irgendwie an deinen Wohnheimsplatz rankommen?  :Micro:   ::-dance:  
aber ich wrd so gern nach hamburg *heul*

----------


## lilapple

Wenns berhaupt nchste Woche schon so weit ist ...
Ich fr meinen Teil bin diesbezglich fr mich total pessimistisch..  :Frown: 
@shara: mit welchem ND gehst du ins rennen? 




> Und: Warum sprechen hier alle von zwei mal schlafen? Gibts die ergebnisse denn mit sicherheit am montag?


Also da sagt jeder was anderes, ich hab vom ZVS-Mitarbeiter gestern die Auskunft bekommen, das eventuell am Montag ab 14 Uhr erste Ergebnisse feststgehen, er konnte es aber natrlich nicht garantiern.. Wre schon toll jetzt endlich mal bescheid zu wissen.. Aber frchte nach wie vor, dass sich das ganze noch in die Lnge ziehen wird  :Frown:  OH man mchte mir jetzt auch endlich ne Wohnung suchen!!

----------


## shara

@lilapple: Mir ND meinst du Notendurchschnitt, ne? Also ich habe 1,2 deswegen hoffe ich, dass ich von meiner OP1 (Kln) genommen werde. Wenn ich mir nicht relativ sicher wre (soweit ich das zvs-verfahren verstanden habe, was ja auch schon ne zeit gedauert hat... *lach*) htte ich mich noch nicht um ne wohnung gekmmert. Aber ich mchte so gern ein bisschen von zuhause weg... Wie ist es denn bei dir? Warum bist du so pessimistisch?
 Was meint ihr, sollte man montags anrufen oder reicht eine email um wirklich ne antwort zu bekommen und nicht nur abgewimmelt zu werden?

----------


## Joolz

also ich denke Kln sollte eigentlich klappen, allerdings wei ich nicht ob Kln schon zum 2.9. Bescheide verschickt oder erst zum 23.9.
Aber ruf einfach mal bei der ZVS an die werden dir sicherlich (natrlich unter Vorbehalt) sagen wo du zugelassen bist und das stimmt dann normalerweise auch  :Smilie:

----------


## shara

mooooooooment mal, ich dachte weil das ber die zvs luft kommen die bescheide von kln auch am 2ten! Ist das nicht bei allen unis gleich?

----------


## Joolz

kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen, fr manche Unis werden die pltze generell erst am 23.9. vergeben, wobei das eher die Unis betrifft die ein umfangreicheres ADH haben.. ich wei leider auch nicht ob man das irgendwo nachlesen kann welche Uni wann ihre Pltze vergibt...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Musst du bei der ZVS anrufen, die sagen dir das, steht aber soweit ich wei nirgendwo online
vlg fallenangel

----------


## risingsun

> coole sache, um sowas hab ich mich berhaupt noch nicht gekmmert, weil ich dachte, ich wrd auch einen monat bei bekannten auf der couch aushalten.
> 
> falls du doch nach MD kommst und ich nach FFM, knnt ich irgendwie an deinen Wohnheimsplatz rankommen?   
> aber ich wrd so gern nach hamburg *heul*



glaube das wird nix  :Big Grin:  aber naja vllt sieht man sich ja dann in frankfurt.. als von der ersten ortsprferenz verstoene  ::-dance:

----------


## shara

hmmm, das ist ja bld... und ich dachte ich msste ganz sicher nur noch bis mittwoch aushalten... Naja, dann werde ich da mal am Montag anrufen und heute schn tanzen gehen! Viel spa beim warten euch allen!

----------


## ruhrpottlieschen

Man, ich finds ja toll ein Forum entdeckt zu haben, in dem es so so viele Gleichgesinnte gibt;)
Ich mache mich auch seid...egtl seid Ich mich entschieden habe, mich NUR fr Kln zu bewerben, total verrckt. aber die ZVS braucht ja auch megalange!=( Die letzten Tage sollen bitte so schnell wie mglich rumgehen!
schicke ich diese mail dann einfach an die Email, die auf den bescheiden oben draufsteht? und was schreibe ich da rein?

----------


## Bjarne

also ich als zvs wrd ja konsequent garkeine mails bearbeiten  :Big Grin: 
ich will meinen bescheid ja auch am liebsten gestern haben aber was lsst euch eigentlich glauben, dass die montags schon irgendwas verraten? der 2. wurde doch nicht aus spa als stichtag angegeben o.0

----------


## B22

> also ich als zvs wrd ja konsequent garkeine mails bearbeiten 
> ich will meinen bescheid ja auch am liebsten gestern haben aber was lsst euch eigentlich glauben, dass die montags schon irgendwas verraten? der 2. wurde doch nicht aus spa als stichtag angegeben o.0


Naja, die Leute bei der ZVS sind eigentlich auch nur Menschen und knnen sich schon in unsere Lage versetzen. Auerdem sind die meisten dort echt freundlich, und bei der Wartesemester/Abibestenquote wurden die Ergebnisse auch schon etwas frher frei gegeben.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Bjarne

> Naja, die Leute bei der ZVS sind eigentlich auch nur Menschen und knnen sich schon in unsere Lage versetzen. Auerdem sind die meisten dort echt freundlich, und bei der Wartesemester/Abibestenquote wurden die Ergebnisse auch schon etwas frher frei gegeben.


dann wrd ich als zvs auch einfach die bescheide frher in daisy online stellen, dann spart man sich die 10000 telefonanrufe und 40000 mails  :Big Grin: 
naja mal sehen, sobald wer was wei soll er das geflligst hier melden ;)

----------


## Katja 2310

ich hoffe ja jeden tag auf nen verfrhten brief von kln  :bhh:  ich wei total unrealistisch, aber naja...
ich hoffe so sehr meine 1,4 reicht fr kln! hab so angst  :was ist das...?:

----------


## AntiGrav1ty

Da ich noch garnicht wei wo ich reinkomme ists bei mir bissl doof was Wohnungssuche angeht. Hab mich im August einfach mal bei ein paar Wohnheimen angemeldet, aber das scheint anscheinend auch schon zu spt gewesen zu sein  :Frown:

----------


## Yabbi

Ich bin ja zum Auswahlgesprch in Gttingen, aber bin mit 1,4 denke ich auch sehr knapp am AdH vorbei oder gerade noch so drin, dont know. Sollte ich da Montag anrufen, knnte es ja praktisch sein, dass ich auf das Gesprch schon gar nicht mehr angeweisen bin oder wie sieht es aus? 

Und habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man mit einem besseren Schnitt generell bei dem Auswahlgesprch schon nen Vorteil hat? Irgendjemand hat mal geschrieben, dass etwa die Hlfte der Schnitt und die andere Hlfte das Auftreten beim Gesprch ausmacht. Wre ja hart fr alle 2,... Leute, oder?

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple: Mir ND meinst du Notendurchschnitt, ne? Also ich habe 1,2 deswegen hoffe ich, dass ich von meiner OP1 (Kln) genommen werde. Wenn ich mir nicht relativ sicher wre (soweit ich das zvs-verfahren verstanden habe, was ja auch schon ne zeit gedauert hat... *lach*) htte ich mich noch nicht um ne wohnung gekmmert. Aber ich mchte so gern ein bisschen von zuhause weg... Wie ist es denn bei dir? Warum bist du so pessimistisch?
> Was meint ihr, sollte man montags anrufen oder reicht eine email um wirklich ne antwort zu bekommen und nicht nur abgewimmelt zu werden?


Ja da kannst du denk ich auch ziemlich zuversichtlich sein  :Smilie:  Klappt bestimmt!

Naja, hab 1,3, und nachdem Wrzburg (meine erste OP) die letzten WS 1,1 hatte (warum auch immer) hab ich derzeit nur noch Magenschmerzen  :Frown:  Wre sooo schn jetz anfangen zu knnen.. 

Wrd mich auch zu gerne jetzt schon um solche Sachen wie Wohnung suchen usw kmmern. Echt ******* wenn das dann so halbberkopf passieren muss

----------


## -Pluto-

Hi,
es gibt bestimmt ein paar berzeugende Redner!!!!
Oder total Charmbolzen!!!!

Naja ein paar 2, werdens au packen!!!

----------


## lilapple

Genau, hat ja mit der DN so mal gar nix zu tun  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ruhrpottlieschen

> ich hoffe ja jeden tag auf nen verfrhten brief von kln  ich wei total unrealistisch, aber naja...
> ich hoffe so sehr meine 1,4 reicht fr kln! hab so angst


jaaa, bitte :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Yabbi

> Hi,
> es gibt bestimmt ein paar berzeugende Redner!!!!
> Oder total Charmbolzen!!!!
> 
> Naja ein paar 2, werdens au packen!!!


also ist das tatschlich so, dass der Schnitt dort praktisch einiges auch im Gesprch vereinnahmt. Wei jemand wie das genau mit dem Punktesystem da luft?

Eure Ausrufezeichen klangen so "verrger"... also ich will damit nicht sagen, dass alle anderen es gleich vergessen sollten. Ich denke, dass es ja nur fair wre, wenn alle mit gleichen Voraussetzungen zum Gesprch knnten... Nur irritiert die Info der Uni bei der ZVS ein wenig: Die restlichen 50% setzen sich aus dem Grad der Hochschulqualifiktion und der Bewertung eines Auswahlgesprches zusammen.

----------


## lilapple

*maldreistdazwischenfrag* 
Ist eigentlich zufllig jemand im Forum unterwegs, die Wrzburg ebenfalls auf OP1 gesetzt hat? Wre ja schn auch mal jemand "gleichgesinnten" zu treffen ;) Wenn man dieses Forum als reprsentativ ansehen wrde (was natrlich nicht geht ;) ), dann wre dieser heftige NC von 1,1 fr W eigentlich ja berfllig...
Oh man jetzt dreh ich schon voll am Rad u versuch mir aus allem ein kleines Stckchen Hoffnung zu schnitzen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## swenja

> *maldreistdazwischenfrag* 
> Ist eigentlich zufllig jemand im Forum unterwegs, die Wrzburg ebenfalls auf OP1 gesetzt hat? Wre ja schn auch mal jemand "gleichgesinnten" zu treffen ;) Wenn man dieses Forum als reprsentativ ansehen wrde (was natrlich nicht geht ;) ), dann wre dieser heftige NC von 1,1 fr W eigentlich ja berfllig...
> Oh man jetzt dreh ich schon voll am Rad u versuch mir aus allem ein kleines Stckchen Hoffnung zu schnitzen


Naja der 1,1 Schnitt kommt daher, dass fast jeder einen Bonus bekommt, die Uni beliebt ist und es im Vergleich zu anderen Unis weniger Studienpltze gibt. 

Hab mal in W bei der Studienberatung angerufen und der Herr am Telefon meinte, dass man mit 1,3 gute Chancen im NRV htte.

----------


## lilapple

> Hab mal in W bei der Studienberatung angerufen und der Herr am Telefon meinte, dass man mit 1,3 gute Chancen im NRV htte.


Ohjeee, ich will net so lange warten *heul* 

@Swenja: Willst du auch nach Wrzburg? Also in 1. OP?

----------


## swenja

@lilapple: Hab mich auch in W beworben aber hab es auf OP 4 gesetzt, welche Unis sind denn noch bei dir auf der Liste?

----------


## lilapple

@Swenja: Mainz, Erlangen und Gieen.. Bin aber einer von den Kandidaten, die sich auf die erste OP ziemlich versteift haben, will in die Situation einer Zusage von ner anderen Uni eigentlich gar nicht kommen  :grrrr....:

----------


## swenja

> @Swenja: Mainz, Erlangen und Gieen.. Bin aber einer von den Kandidaten, die sich auf die erste OP ziemlich versteift haben, will in die Situation einer Zusage von ner anderen Uni eigentlich gar nicht kommen


Morgen sptestens wissen wir genaueres, weit du wie hoch deine Bornierung ist? Ich meine bei deinem guten Abi msstest du doch einiges bekommen.

----------


## lilapple

@Swenja: Ich werde vermutlich im besten Fall lediglich ne Bonierung von 0,1 bekommen fr Mathematik, wobei ich mir nicht mal damit so sicher bin, weil ich die Berufsoberschule besucht hab u es da ja keine LKs o.. gab...

----------


## swenja

> @Swenja: Ich werde vermutlich im besten Fall lediglich ne Bonierung von 0,1 bekommen fr Mathematik, wobei ich mir nicht mal damit so sicher bin, weil ich die Berufsoberschule besucht hab u es da ja keine LKs o.. gab...


Also ne Zusage wirst du auf jeden Fall bekommen, ich drck dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass es W sein wird.

Schreibst du denen Morgen eine email oder rufst du an?

----------


## lilapple

> Also ne Zusage wirst du auf jeden Fall bekommen, ich drck dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass es W sein wird.
> 
> Schreibst du denen Morgen eine email oder rufst du an?


Dankeschn, ich wnsche dir auch ganz viel Glck fr deine Wunsch-Uni  :Grinnnss!:  

Werde morgen auf jeden Fall nochmal anrufen. Am Freitag meinte der Mitarbeiter, es sei durchaus mglich, dass am Montag nhere Ergebnisse vorliegen. Ich hoffs doch sehr  :Smilie:  Email hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, aber glaube dazu wre ich zu ungeduldig, finds angenehmer gleich jemanden zu sprechen *g*

----------


## swenja

> Dankeschn, ich wnsche dir auch ganz viel Glck fr deine Wunsch-Uni  
> 
> Werde morgen auf jeden Fall nochmal anrufen. Am Freitag meinte der Mitarbeiter, es sei durchaus mglich, dass am Montag nhere Ergebnisse vorliegen. Ich hoffs doch sehr  Email hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, aber glaube dazu wre ich zu ungeduldig, finds angenehmer gleich jemanden zu sprechen *g*


Ich denke schon, dass die Morgen auskunft geben. Ich werde eine email schreiben geht in der Regel recht flott bin zu nervs um anzurufen :bhh: 

Achso, den Bonus von 0,1 solltest du auch bekommen haben. Solltest du eine Zusage fr eine andere Uni bekommen, was machst du dann? Nimmst du den Studienplatz an oder bewirbst du dich im SS noch mal?

----------


## lilapple

> Achso, den Bonus von 0,1 solltest du auch bekommen haben. Solltest du eine Zusage fr eine andere Uni bekommen, was machst du dann? Nimmst du den Studienplatz an oder bewirbst du dich im SS noch mal?


Hoffe sehr den Bonus zu bekommen. Ich spiele sehr mit dem Gedanken - so bse das irgendwie zu sein scheint - mit dann zum SS wieder zu bewerben. Wre zwar schon irgendwie doof, aber wrde das halbe Jahr dann halt mit Arbeiten berbrcken, ist finanziell ja auch net so doof.. Aber bld wre es schon, hoffe so sehr in eine derartige Situation erst gar nicht zu kommen.. 
Und du wrdest berall hingehen, wo du genommen wirst?

----------


## swenja

> Hoffe sehr den Bonus zu bekommen. Ich spiele sehr mit dem Gedanken - so bse das irgendwie zu sein scheint - mit dann zum SS wieder zu bewerben. Wre zwar schon irgendwie doof, aber wrde das halbe Jahr dann halt mit Arbeiten berbrcken, ist finanziell ja auch net so doof.. Aber bld wre es schon, hoffe so sehr in eine derartige Situation erst gar nicht zu kommen.. 
> Und du wrdest berall hingehen, wo du genommen wirst?


Nein, kann gut verstehen, dass du dich nochmal zum SS bewerben mchtest, wenn es jetzt nicht klappt. 
Ich bin momentan noch beruflich gebunden, wrde es nicht schaffen umzuziehen etc. aber auch unter anderen Umstnden mchte ich nicht wirklich weg.

Hast du schon dein KPP gemacht?

----------


## lilapple

> Nein, kann gut verstehen, dass du dich nochmal zum SS bewerben mchtest, wenn es jetzt nicht klappt.
> Ich bin momentan noch beruflich gebunden, wrde es nicht schaffen umzuziehen etc. aber auch unter anderen Umstnden mchte ich nicht wirklich weg.
> 
> Hast du schon dein KPP gemacht?


Schn jemanden zu finden dem es auch so geht  :Smilie:  

Bin gerade dabei, mein KPP zu machen  :Smilie:  Noch einen Monat hab ich vor mir. Und du?  
Bin ehrlich gesagt auch ganz froh, gerade eine Beschftigung zu haben ;) Lenkt zumindest ein wenig ab *g*

----------


## swenja

> Schn jemanden zu finden dem es auch so geht  
> 
> Bin gerade dabei, mein KPP zu machen  Noch einen Monat hab ich vor mir. Und du? 
> Bin ehrlich gesagt auch ganz froh, gerade eine Beschftigung zu haben ;) Lenkt zumindest ein wenig ab *g*


Ich wollt noch abwarten bis ich wei ob ich nun einen Studienplatz bekommen oder nicht und erst dann mein KPP machen und wegen meiner Arbeit geht es Momentan eh nicht.
Bin auch froh mich durch die Arbeit ablenken zu knnen :Grinnnss!: 

Ich glaub, dass wird heute eine schlaflose Nacht und ich hoffe wirklich das die Warterei Morgen ein Ende hat.

Hab da noch eine Frage, du hast ja geschrieben das du auf der BOS warst, hast du dann auch eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung?

----------


## lilapple

> Hab da noch eine Frage, du hast ja geschrieben das du auf der BOS warst, hast du dann auch eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung?


Ja die hab ich, hab Verwaltungsfachangestellte gelernt. Also leider ne ganz andere Richtung, und nichts anrechnungsfhiges ;) Und du? Hast du einen Beruf gelernt der eventuell ne Bonierung bringt?

----------


## swenja

> Ja die hab ich, hab Verwaltungsfachangestellte gelernt. Also leider ne ganz andere Richtung, und nichts anrechnungsfhiges ;) Und du? Hast du einen Beruf gelernt der eventuell ne Bonierung bringt?


Ja, bin MTLA und BTA wird aber eh nur eine angerechnet  :Grinnnss!: . Wie kam bei dir der Wandel von Verwaltungsfachangestellte zur Medizin?

----------


## lilapple

> Ja, bin MTLA und BTA wird aber eh nur eine angerechnet . Wie kam bei dir der Wandel von Verwaltungsfachangestellte zur Medizin?


Super, ist sicher interessant (im Gegensatz zu meinem Beruf *gg*) 

Ach, das war ein lngerer Umweg, hab halt nach der mittleren Reife den "klassischen" Weg mit ner Ausbildung eingeschlagen, wusste natrlich nicht, was genau der Beruf mit sich bringt, aber war damals mit 16 froh ne Stelle zu bekommen, und die Arbeit im ffentlichen Dienst ist ja auch wirklich nicht die schlechteste. Hab dann aber whrend des ersten Ausbildungsjahres schon gemerkt, dass das meins so nicht ist, wollte aber auch nichts abbrechen und hab deshalb die drei Jahre durchgezogen, mit dem festen Vorhaben direkt danach auf die BOS zu gehen. Da war meine Motivation aber noch Jura zu studieren, mein Ausbildungsberuf war ja ein ziemlich Jura-lastiger und irgendwie lag mir das auch ganz gut, dachte das wrs auf jeden Fall fr mich. Hab aber bereits innerhalb des ersten Haltjahres auf der BOS gemerkt, dass ich mit diesem Studiengang alles andere als glcklich werden wrde, hab erst auf der Schule wieder die Augen fr andere Dinge geffnet bekommen, und hab schnell gemerkt, dass mir das ganze einfach zu "unsozial" wre. Das haben mir damals auch viele besttigt, dass sie sich Jura bei mir gar nicht vorstellen knnten *g* Naja und dann wars eigentlich so bld das klingen mag, einfach die Frage nach dem Sinn, sprich: "Was wrde ich am allerliebsten mit meinem Leben anstellen, welches Wissen wrde mich am meisten interessieren, welche Ttigkeit erachte ich am reizvollsten?", die mich auf die Medizin gebracht hat. Jedoch hab ich da noch lange dran gezweifelt, dachte ich wrde es allein notenmig nicht packen knnen, hab aber mit Hilfe krzerer Praktika im Krankenhaus mein Interesse besttigt bekommen  :Smilie:  Joa und im letzten Jahr der BOS hab ich gemerkt, dass es so unrealistisch gar nicht ist, und hab wie verrckt drauf hingearbeitet, eine mglichst gute DN zu erreichen, was mir bei dem Wirtschaftszweig (den man ja nicht whlen durfte), manchmal alles andere als leicht gefallen ist ..
Ja, und jetzt arbeite ich momentan im OP einer Klinik in meiner Nhe, und mache das erste mal seit fnf Jahren etwas, was mich komplett ausfllt und glcklich macht, und ich wei so sicher wie noch nie in meinem Leben, was ich machen mchte  :Smilie:  Das ist ein tolles Gefhl, gerade wegen der ganzen Umwege.
Joa jetz hab ich dir aber so ziemlich meine ganze Geschichte hingeklatscht*g*
War wirklich ein bisschen ber mehrere Ecken, aber ich denk mir lieber so, als nie ;)

----------


## shara

So Mitleidensgenossen, gestern habe ich die zeit mit feiern rumgebracht... Wenigstens fr ein paar stunden diese Warterei vergessen (ich kann mich so leicht selbst betrgen.. *lach)  Heute wird aber bestimmt trotzdem nicht besonders schn, zumal ich nichts besonderes zu tun habe... Vielleicht gucke ich mal auf ebay oder ikea nach billigen mbeln... (Hab jetzt schon angst dass ich zum beginn des studium ABSOLUT kein geld mehr haben werde...) Naja, ich habe mir vorgenommen morgen frh bei der zvs anzurufen... wenn die mir nichts sagen knnen schreibe ich zustzlich ne email und wenn das immer noch nichts bringen sollte... Dann RUF ICH DA SO LANGE AN BIS DIE MIR SAGEN: Na gut, wir nehmen Sie in Kln!! (Also wenn ich bei der zvs arbeiten wrde, wrde ich mich selbst aus dem ADH rausschmeien. *g)
 Ich kann nicht mehr still sitzen und ich glaub euch gehts genuaso! Noch ein Tag (hoffentlich)!
PS: Sobald ich was erfahre, schreibe ich es SOFORT hier auf!

----------


## swenja

@lilapple: Ich muss schon sagen, dass dein DN 1,3 fr BOS verhltnisse wirklich sehr gut ist. 
Musst du Morgen auch arbeiten?

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple: Ich muss schon sagen, dass dein DN 1,3 fr BOS verhltnisse wirklich sehr gut ist.
> Musst du Morgen auch arbeiten?


Danke  :Smilie: 
Ja muss ich, glaub/hoffe aber, dass ich morgen nicht allzu spt heim komme, da wir nur eine, dafr grere OP haben *g* Damit ich mglichst zeitig anrufen kann ;)

----------


## swenja

> Danke 
> Ja muss ich, glaub/hoffe aber, dass ich morgen nicht allzu spt heim komme, da wir nur eine, dafr grere OP haben *g* Damit ich mglichst zeitig anrufen kann ;)


Bei der ZVS werden Morgen sicherlich die Telefonleitungen hei laufen  :Grinnnss!:   also wnsch dir viel Glck fr Morgen und drck dir dolle die Daumen, dass es mit W klappt ::-stud:

----------


## lilapple

> Bei der ZVS werden Morgen sicherlich die Telefonleitungen hei laufen  also wnsch dir viel Glck fr Morgen und drck dir dolle die Daumen, dass es mit W klappt


Das mit Sicherheit, und ich werde dazu beitragen *fg* ;) 
Wnsche dir auch gaaanz viel Glck, hoffe wir haben bald alle was zu feiern  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lady_89

*Krise*

Ich hab gerade eben festgestellt dass meine Arbeitszeit im krankenhaus 7-15 Uhr ist...
Und die ZVS kann man nur von 8-15 Uhr erreichen :S
So n Mist =((

----------


## lilapple

> *Krise*
> 
> Ich hab gerade eben festgestellt dass meine Arbeitszeit im krankenhaus 7-15 Uhr ist...
> Und die ZVS kann man nur von 8-15 Uhr erreichen :S
> So n Mist =((


Dann ruf doch mal kurz vom Krankenhaus aus an, oder geht das nicht?  :Smilie: 
In der Mittagspause?

----------


## AceofSpades

Wozu gibt es Handys?!  :Micro:

----------


## fallenangel30487

@lilapple
wo warst du den auf der BOS in RLP oder Bayern? Hab auch BOS gemacht aber Sozialwesen
vlg fallenangel

----------


## swenja

> *Krise*
> 
> Ich hab gerade eben festgestellt dass meine Arbeitszeit im krankenhaus 7-15 Uhr ist...
> Und die ZVS kann man nur von 8-15 Uhr erreichen :S
> So n Mist =((


Schreib eine email in der frh bevor du zur Arbeit gehst oder in der Mittagspause anrufen.

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple
> wo warst du den auf der BOS in RLP oder Bayern? Hab auch BOS gemacht aber Sozialwesen
> vlg fallenangel


War in Bayern auf der BOS und du? den Sozialen Zweig htte ich mir auch gewnscht, nur leider konnte ich wegen meines Berufes ja nicht whlen  :Frown:  Da hat man ja zumindest schon mal ne Grundlage fr die kleinen Fcher in der Vorklinik.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei mir war das so hnlich wie bei dir..Hab ne Ausbildung gemacht als Physiotherapeutin hab aber whrend der Ausbildung gemerkt dass ich unbedingt Medizin studieren will. Dann hab ich BOS1 und BOS2 in RLP gemacht. 1,3 is fr ne BOS echt super...ich wei von den BOS Klassen bei uns in der Umgebung dass da keiner so gut war. Bei mir waren sie schon alle erstaunt weil ich 1,7 hab und das wohl bei uns auf der Schule noch niemand geschaftt hat. Das beste war da mal 1,8
vlg fallenangel

----------


## lilapple

> Bei mir war das so hnlich wie bei dir..Hab ne Ausbildung gemacht als Physiotherapeutin hab aber whrend der Ausbildung gemerkt dass ich unbedingt Medizin studieren will. Dann hab ich BOS1 und BOS2 in RLP gemacht. 1,3 is fr ne BOS echt super...ich wei von den BOS Klassen bei uns in der Umgebung dass da keiner so gut war. Bei mir waren sie schon alle erstaunt weil ich 1,7 hab und das wohl bei uns auf der Schule noch niemand geschaftt hat. Das beste war da mal 1,8


Danke  :Smilie:  Hab da auch im letzten Jahr irre viel Zeit reininvestiert, eigentlich war die Schule echt der Mittelpunkt meines Lebens, an sich ne echt bedenkliche Sache. Zumal mir dieses ganze Wirtschaftszeug, BWL-Denken usw eigentlich gar net lag.. Naja bin sooo froh dass das rum ist *g*  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bin auch froh dass es rum ist. Hab auch relativ viel Zeit investiert aber wenn es Lehrer gibt die von vorneherei eine 1 auf dem Zeugnis ausschlieen ist das alles nicht so einfach. Bin echt froh dass ich 1,7 hab. Was ich aber auch absolut unfair finde ist dass bei uns Reli nicht zur DN zhlt. Sonst htt ich 1,6. Wir wollten eigentlich dagegen vorgehen, htte uns aber nich gebracht weil das Verfahren zu lange gedauert htte. War das bei euch auch so?

----------


## lilapple

> Bin auch froh dass es rum ist. Hab auch relativ viel Zeit investiert aber wenn es Lehrer gibt die von vorneherei eine 1 auf dem Zeugnis ausschlieen ist das alles nicht so einfach. Bin echt froh dass ich 1,7 hab. Was ich aber auch absolut unfair finde ist dass bei uns Reli nicht zur DN zhlt. Sonst htt ich 1,6. Wir wollten eigentlich dagegen vorgehen, htte uns aber nich gebracht weil das Verfahren zu lange gedauert htte. War das bei euch auch so?


Ja war bei uns genauso, und haben uns auch mehr als nur einmal drber beschwert. Ist einfach nur eine von vielen Gemeinheiten an der Berufsoberschule, auch bei uns gabs einige Exemplare von Lehrern die der Meinung waren, 15 und 14 Punkte hats nicht zu geben, absolut demotivierend...
BOSler haben sich schon mit einigen Nachteilen rumzuschlagen, fr mich ganz gravierend und immer noch unverstndlich: wieso kann man an der Berufsoberschule nicht seinen Zweig whlen (wie an der FOS auch)? Ich hab mich jetzt zwei Jahre mit Zeug rumgeschlagen, dass mich nicht interessiert, mir folglich auch schwerer gefallen ist zu lernen und als I-Tpfelchen bekomme ich dadurch jetzt auch noch weniger Bonierungen bei der Studienplatzvergabe, weil ich auer Mathe nix hatte, was angerechnet wrde.. 
Hab mich wirklich hufig gergert ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei mir war das genauso. Hab zwar Abi in Richtung Sozialwesen gemacht, hat aber eigentlich nix mit Medizin zu tun. Wir hatten Pdagogik und Psychologie.
Bei uns gabs keine Punkte nur ganze Noten. Und eine 1 zu bekommen war in einigen Fchern unmglich und selbst wenn ich dann mal volle Punktzahl hatte gabs keine 15 sondern nur ne normale 1. Das zieht den Schnitt ganz schn nach unten. Ja und dann noch die Sache mit Religion.
Bei uns haben fast 50 Leute in 2 KLassen angefangen und am ende haben gerade mal 30 bestanden. Viele haben schon vorher aufgehrt weil sie schon nach wenigen Wochen nicht mehr mitgekommen sind. 
Aber ich glaube in BWL wr ich auch nie mitgekommen hab von sowas gar keine Ahnung
vlg fallenangel

----------


## jewelz

Servus Leute, ich habe mich ebenfalls fr dieses WS bei der ZVS beworben und habe nun einmal eine Frage an euch. Vllt knnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen. 
Ich habe im AdH an erster Stelle Dresden und an zweiter Stelle Jena angegeben. Aus persnlichen Grnden wrde ich zwar lieber nach Jena, jedoch konnte ich Dresden nur an 1 angeben und Jena immerhin an 1 oder 2. Nun bin ich von der TU Dresden am 10.9. zum Auswahlgesprch geladen, bekomme ja aber evtl. von Jena und den anderen 4 Unis bereits am 2.9. eine Zusage. Angenommen ich bekomme die Jena Zusage wre es doch theorethisch mglich einfach nicht zu dem Gesprch nach Dresden zu fahren. Dadurch fliege ich ja sicherlich einfach aus deren Bewerberpool raus und knnte mich in Jena einschreiben. Klingt fr mich irgendwie ganz einleuchtend. Und jetzt frage ich euch ob ich irgendwas bersehen habe oder ob das so smooth ablaufen knnte. Danke euch schonmal

----------


## lilapple

Echt krass, dass das an Berufsoberschulen anscheinend die Regel zu sein scheint... Irgendwie werden die betreffenden Lehrer dadrauf gedrillt.. Fragt sich nur, warum das Punktesystem bis 15 geht. 
Hoffe zugegebenermae sehr darauf, das vieles was mich in der Schule auf die Palme gebracht hat, im Studium ein Ende hat. ;)

----------


## -Pluto-

> Servus Leute, ich habe mich ebenfalls fr dieses WS bei der ZVS beworben und habe nun einmal eine Frage an euch. Vllt knnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen. 
> Ich habe im AdH an erster Stelle Dresden und an zweiter Stelle Jena angegeben. Aus persnlichen Grnden wrde ich zwar lieber nach Jena, jedoch konnte ich Dresden nur an 1 angeben und Jena immerhin an 1 oder 2. Nun bin ich von der TU Dresden am 10.9. zum Auswahlgesprch geladen, bekomme ja aber evtl. von Jena und den anderen 4 Unis bereits am 2.9. eine Zusage. Angenommen ich bekomme die Jena Zusage wre es doch theorethisch mglich einfach nicht zu dem Gesprch nach Dresden zu fahren. Dadurch fliege ich ja sicherlich einfach aus deren Bewerberpool raus und knnte mich in Jena einschreiben. Klingt fr mich irgendwie ganz einleuchtend. Und jetzt frage ich euch ob ich irgendwas bersehen habe oder ob das so smooth ablaufen knnte. Danke euch schonmal


HI, man erhlt immer nur eine einzige Zusage!!!!
Da du im AWG bist wirst du am 2.ten noch keine Zusage erhalten. Da du dich im AWG verbessern knntest und so den Platz deiner OP1 kriegen knntest!
Aber wenn du viel Glck hast kann es passieren, dass du in Dresden keinen Platz erhlst, aber dafr in Jena drinnen bist. Ich persnlich wrde aber nicht darauf spekulieren!
Aber wenn du den Platz in Dresden bekommst kann du jemanden suchen, der mit die Jena tauscht!

----------


## Sanna1989

soo noch ein mal schlafen dann ist es so weit   :/
Heute und gestern abend war ich so mega abgelenkt dass ich mich gar nicht so aufgeregt fhle...eher etwas taub...wahrscheinlich die Ruhe vor dem sturm  :Big Grin:  naja schlaft heute nacht gut ihr alle morgen haben ir hoffentlich klarheit!

----------


## lilapple

Wre zu schn, morgen Klarheit zu haben ... 
Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 
Gute Nacht an alle  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wills auch endlich wissen... glaub aber dass ich noch bis 23. warten muss

----------


## Yabbi

ich bin auch wahnsinnig gespannt^^

Schreibt bitte alle eure Ergebnisse hier rein.... dann werden wir schonmal so die NCs abschtzen knnen^^ Das wre doch mal cool

Wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg und eine gute Nacht!!!^^

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich schtze auch, dass ich noch bis zum 23. warten muss. Ach man, kennt ihr das auch? Ihr habt zwar 'ne Alternative (bei mir: Ausbildung, die beendet werden will), die euch aber nicht richtig glcklich macht, weil ihr eigentlich einfach nur studieren mchtet? Bld, das.

----------


## Sanna1989

eben ne mail geschickt und gefragt ab wann die Ergebnisse da sind....wundert mich dass ihr alle noch schlaft und nicht schon die ZVS terrorisiert...da muss ich wohl mit guten Beispiel voran gehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## joejoe

> eben ne mail geschickt und gefragt ab wann die Ergebnisse da sind....wundert mich dass ihr alle noch schlaft und nicht schon die ZVS terrorisiert...da muss ich wohl mit guten Beispiel voran gehen


Sehr vorbildlich !

----------


## vera-nrw

So jetzt habe ich auch eine Mail abgeschickt. Kann es kaum nch erwarten eine ANtwort zu bekommen, aber wenn jemand von euch telefonisch oder auch per MAil schon nheres wei, wre es super, wenn ihr hier wirklich die ergebnisse reinschreibt. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## risingsun

Antwort um 8:20 erhalten:




> zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt liegen mir noch keine Ergebnisse vor. Versuchen Sie Morgen, am frhen Nachmittag telefonisch eine Auskunft zu erhalten.

----------


## Sanna1989

Neeein dann muss ich heute doch umziehen  :Oh nee...:  mensch ist das tzend

----------


## Incywincy

zu mir meinten sie um halb neun, heute nachmittag gbs was.

----------


## risingsun

Ich werde es heute wohl auch nochmal probieren.. wei nur nicht ob elektronisch oder telefonisch. jetzt werd ich aber erst nochn bissl zeit vertrdeln D;

----------


## joejoe

> zu mir meinten sie um halb neun, heute nachmittag gbs was.


Das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten ! Danke !   ::-dance: 

So....wie werde ich den Tag nun am besten nutzen...

----------


## sebi86

Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste hier sein Jubelgeschrei verkndet :>

----------


## Wunderpilz

So, ... habe angerufen und der nette ZVS Mitarbeiter hat gesagt, dass die Daten noch nicht da sind. Vielleicht heute Nachmittag oder aber eher erst am Dienstag. 

Die Warterei geht also vorerst weiter.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sanna1989

Dann muss ich da morgen in meiner mittagspause anrufen...meine arme handyrechnung ;)

----------


## Tine85

Nochmal warten!!! :kotzen: 
Man ich kann gerade an nix anderes mehr denken. Also heit es wohl auf heute mittag bzw. morgen warten, die machen es ja echt spannend!!! :grrrr....:

----------


## Medi2009

ja schlimm ist das... die sollen mal fair sein und wie bei den Abibesten/Wartern die Ergebnisse rausrcken.

----------


## Tine85

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch: Wir aus dem ADH warten schlielich schon lange genug!!!

----------


## Medi2009

Ja ich steh auch schon unter Strom. Lang genug jetzt gewartet. Um 14.30 werd ich mal mein Anruferglck erproben

----------


## GernotS

mittlerweile glaub ich schon das die ihre macht genieen die sie ber uns haben... ich denk auch das sie die ergebnisse erst kurz vor feierabend wenn berhaupt heute bekannt geben damit nicht noch mehr anrufen...
ich kanns einfach nicht mehr erwarten, wenn ich bis 23. warten muss brauch ich dann erstmal 6 wochen urlaub

----------


## risingsun

wann gibt es eigentlich die angebot und nachfrage pdfs fr das AdH?

----------


## zero-zero

Ich wre ja eigtl ganz geduldig, aber es ist ja nicht so, dass ich wenn ich den Bescheid erhalte ruhig dumchendrehen kann bis Semesterbeginn.....NEIN ich muss mich ja dann um ne Wohnung etc pp kmmern
....von daher fnde ichs ne Frechheit, wenn man bis zum 23. warten muss.

----------


## GernotS

ja das stimmt, ich mein grade wenn man in eine stadt fern von seinem momentanen standort zieht ist die zeit bischen sehr knapp... hinzu kommt auch das mit dem bafg, weil die das ja ohne immatrikulationsbescheinigung nicht bearbeiten...knnte ruhig alles ein monat eher sein...

----------


## Bjarne

> Ich wre ja eigtl ganz geduldig, aber es ist ja nicht so, dass ich wenn ich den Bescheid erhalte ruhig dumchendrehen kann bis Semesterbeginn.....NEIN ich muss mich ja dann um ne Wohnung etc pp kmmern
> ....von daher fnde ichs ne Frechheit, wenn man bis zum 23. warten muss.


mal davon abgesehen, dass die vorbereitungsseminare schon frher anfangen....

----------


## Medi2009

Hab gerade ne Mail geschickt mal sehen was kommt  :Big Grin:

----------


## shara

Vielleicht bin ich zu bld, aber an welche E-mail-Adresse schickt ihr eure Fragen? Die mit eurer Gruppe? Ich rufe gleich auch noch an... Momentan lohnt es sich glaub ich noch nicht... Andererseits habe ich auch schiss, dass die leitungen kurz vor 3 alle belegt sein knnten!!!

----------


## Zanza

Jup, das schickst du einfach an Gruppe0x (at) zvs.de
Geht auch recht fix mit der Antwort meistens.

----------


## lilapple

Hat wirklich noch KEINER ne Auskunft erhalten? Das gibts doch nicht, halt das nicht mehr aus... Bin extra von der Arbeit eher heim..

----------


## shara

JAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! ICH! KLN ICH KOMME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tascha123

dh die ergebnisse sin drauen?
wo hast du abgerufen?

----------


## lilapple

Hab fr meine zweite OP sicher nen Platz, aber wie befchtet in Wrzburg noch nicht, muss also bis zum 23ten Warten.. Ich knnt heulen.. Mag einfach nicht mehr..

----------


## shara

Ich studiere medizin!!! *freu*lach*freu*lach*irrewerd*freu*
Sorry wenn ich nerve! *grins*

----------


## shara

Ja, die Ergebnisse sind drauen! Hab auf 0180 3987111001 angerufen. Erst war 2x besetzt und beim dritten mal hatte ich die frohe Botschaft!!! Meine OP1!

----------


## Nyen van Tok

Jo geil, ich darf bis zum 23. warten. Maaaaaaaaan!

----------


## shara

Schreibt bitte alle auf, ob ihr eure pltze habt!

----------


## -Alisha-

Ich komm nicht durch..immer besetzt  :grrrr....: 
Mit welchen Schnitten seit ihr denn jetzt rein bzw. nicht reingekommen?

----------


## Ollos

Nach ca. 20 Versuchen hatte ich auch eine Mitarbeiterin dran. Bin fr meine OP1 unter Vorbehalt zugelassen.

----------


## shara

Ich mit 1,2 OP1 Kln

----------


## shara

Ich bin mit NS 1,2 in Kln drin!

----------


## risingsun

hab auch grade probleme mit dem durchkommen.
hat schon irgendwer etwas ovn magdeburg gehrt?

----------


## marja21

@ lilapple

musst du bis zum 23. noch warten, weil wrzburg generell erst am 23. bescheid gibt oder weil du beim 1. auswahlverfahren noch nicht genommen wurdest?
ich find das soo *******, mein freund muss sich jetzt demnchst einschreiben und wir wollten zusammen in ne stadt und ich hab ihn die ganze zeit schon vertrstet, dass ja bald die bescheide kommen, aber wenn ich jetzt auch erst am 23. was erhalte...so ein sch***
wenigstens hab ich mich schonmal in bio eingeschrieben und werd jetzt wohl sicher nach wrzburg gehen...wenn ich dann woanders ne zusage erhalte und in w nicht, werd ich dann wohl absagen und mich zum sommersemster nochmal fr zahnmed. bewerben...aber die ZVS sprenge ich vorher!!!! :grrrr....:

----------


## Dabylpmis

Woohoo Zulassung fr Mannheim. OP1  :Smilie:

----------


## Elena1989

Ich hab's auch ca. 30 mal probiert und hatte dann nen sehr gelangweilten Mitarbeiter dran ^^
Bin zugelassen fr meine OP1 Regensburg, mit 1,3..
Natrlich noch nicht rechtskrftig, aber mir egal ^^ Jetzt wird gefeiert  :Big Grin:

----------


## diejula

hab auch ne zulassung "unter vorbehalt" fr meine OP1 Heidelberg *freu

achja: hab nur 4 versuche gebraucht^^

----------


## risingsun

Habs telefonisch nicht geschafft, aber eine Email antwort gekriegt.

keine Zulassung in der ersten Stufe (Magdeburg ist OP1) .. bedeutet, dass ich schonmal da garnicht mehr hinkommen kann oder? Die listen sollten ja fertig sein?

ansonsten heit es, dass ich mit sicherheit einen platz am 23. kriege. mehr konnte der nette mensch mir nicht sagen.
dann werde ich wohl mal den wohnheimsplatz in ffm annehmen auf gut glck ^^

----------


## meini

Kein Studienplatz in Kiel mit 1,7 + 0,5 Bonus.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie viele Leute so Pi mal Daumen abspringen bis zum 23.9.?^^

----------


## -Pluto-

Also ich denk leider, dass bis zum 23.ten nicht wirklich viele Abspringen!!!
Aber ich denk mal dass es so 1-5 Leute schon sein werden.

----------


## kingS

> Woohoo Zulassung fr Mannheim. OP1


Hey Dabylpmis
Herzlichen Glckwunsch erstmal! Darf man fragen mit was fr einem Schnitt du den Platz in Mannheim bekommen hast und wie viele Wartesemester du hattest?
Danke 
lg KingS :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

@risingsun: Was hast du denn fr 'nen DN?

----------


## flavos

@ diejulia:

wieviel Punkte hast du denn gem der Formel von letztem/diesem Jahr wenn ich mal fragen darf?
Habe nmlich auch OP1 Heidelberg, eine Antwort wre sehr nett.

Ja, und natrlich: herzlichen Glckwunsch :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tine85

Freiburg mit 1,2 negativ. Ich bin echt fertig. :Traurig:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Kein Studienplatz in Kiel mit 1,7 + 0,5 Bonus.
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie viele Leute so Pi mal Daumen abspringen bis zum 23.9.?^^


Nunja.. Ich hab mit 1,6+0,5 Bonus auch keinen Platz ;)
Aber nirgendwo. Weder Ddorf, noch kln noch bonn noch bochum noch kiel.
Also ich denk mal nicht, dass du einen Platz bekommen wirst dort.

----------


## tetrapak

Lbeck wird leider erstmal nichts.. bin 52. und bis 50 wurde zugelassen. Meine OP2 Jena wrde mich nehmen, muss jetzt aber nochmal verdammte 3 Wochen warten  :Frown:

----------


## Elphaba90

Die NC-Werte sind wohl sehr gestiegen zu diesem WS :Oh nee...: 

Was mich bis jetzt am meisten hier im Forum schockiert hat, sind:

Grenzwert fr Homburg --> 1,6  (lag letztes WS bei 1,8)
und mit 1,2 KEINE Zulassung fr Freiburg

----------


## tascha123

is hier irgendjmd der hamburg als 1 op hat und den ham nat mitgeschrieben hat?
was wollen die eigentlich mit unter vorbehalt dieses ganze schtzen shcon von der uni un ganze unsichere kacke macht mich echt noch wahnsinnig ich glaub ja nim dran abba ich will mir dann wenigstens auch da richtig sicher sein...
heit unter vorbehalt es kann sich noch was ndern? bei hakmburg ischs ja so dass die uni immer mehr einladet als pltze da sin um das nachrckverfahren auszushclieen kommen die da vllt noch dazu?
ich wei eigentlich sollt ich mich mit der absage abfinden...

----------


## -Pluto-

> Nunja.. Ich hab mit 1,6+0,5 Bonus auch keinen Platz ;)
> Aber nirgendwo. Weder Ddorf, noch kln noch bonn noch bochum noch kiel.
> Also ich denk mal nicht, dass du einen Platz bekommen wirst dort.


Oh mein Gott, ihr zwei schockt mich grad total!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habt ihr au sicher den 0,5 Bonus???
Weil dann wrd der NC in Kiel ja bei unter 1,1 liegen, letztes Jahr lag er doch noch bei 1,3 ;(

Schock!!!!!!! :kotzen:

----------


## JesSu

Hat einer ne Zusage fr ZM?
Mit welchem DN?

----------


## GernotS

jawoll! ich hab auch meine unverbindluche zusage fr leipzig zahnmedizin grade via email bekommen!!! meine DN war 1,6...
auch wenn es unverbindlich ist freu ich mich grenzenlos  ::-dance:

----------


## meini

> Nunja.. Ich hab mit 1,6+0,5 Bonus auch keinen Platz ;)
> Aber nirgendwo. Weder Ddorf, noch kln noch bonn noch bochum noch kiel.
> Also ich denk mal nicht, dass du einen Platz bekommen wirst dort.


Danke, dann buch ich gleich nen Flug nach Sdkorea, vllt gibts ja Frhbucherrabatt.  :Big Grin: 
Warte, dann ist der NC 1,1 oder besser?? Von 1,3 letztes Jahr so krass gestiegen. Oh Mann. Dann wird das sicher auch mit dem SS nichts.

----------


## MissMess

> Lbeck wird leider erstmal nichts.. bin 52. und bis 50 wurde zugelassen. Meine OP2 Jena wrde mich nehmen, muss jetzt aber nochmal verdammte 3 Wochen warten


ich wei ja nicht ob dir das jetzt gro hilft, aber ich hab einen Platz in Lbeck bekommen und werde denn auf Grund eines Freiwilligendienstes nicht annehmen. Wenn also noch einer abspringt msstest du doch eigentlich am 23. drin sein.

----------


## Incywincy

> @ diejulia:
> 
> wieviel Punkte hast du denn gem der Formel von letztem/diesem Jahr wenn ich mal fragen darf?
> Habe nmlich auch OP1 Heidelberg, eine Antwort wre sehr nett.
> 
> Ja, und natrlich: herzlichen Glckwunsch


Habe 53 und bin drin, wenn's hilft. Hast du noch nicht nachgefragt?

----------


## risingsun

> @risingsun: Was hast du denn fr 'nen DN?


1,6

jap is scho krass gestiegen alles.

----------


## machonachoman

> Freiburg mit 1,2 negativ. Ich bin echt fertig.


WHAT THE FUCK?!
Du kannst mir doch nich erzhlen, dass alle Adh'ler in Freiburg einen DN von 1,1 oder besser haben!
******* ich hab mich mit meiner 1,3 schon sicher gefhlt.
Gibts noch jemanden der nach Freiburg will/ wollte?

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Oh mein Gott, ihr zwei schockt mich grad total!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Habt ihr au sicher den 0,5 Bonus???
> Weil dann wrd der NC in Kiel ja bei unter 1,1 liegen, letztes Jahr lag er doch noch bei 1,3 ;(
> 
> Schock!!!!!!!


Jo, 15 Punkte Matheabitur. Ist der Bonus.
Ich steh da dann mit 1,1 ohne Studienplatz.

----------


## Tine85

Was glaubst du wie es mir mit meiner 1,2 ging!!! Bin jetzt echt am Arsch, ich war mir soooo sicher!!! :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

@risingsun: Mit oder ohne Dienst? Sorry fr's Nerven.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## B22

DANKE ZVS, ich darf jetzt bis zum 23. warten und hoffen, dass ich in Tbingen/Mannheim nicht genommen werde. Wre nmlich mit Ulm mehr als zufrieden!

Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung, warum das bei Tbingen/Mannheim so lang dauert? Die haben keine Auswahlgesprche...

----------


## tetrapak

> ich wei ja nicht ob dir das jetzt gro hilft, aber ich hab einen Platz in Lbeck bekommen und werde denn auf Grund eines Freiwilligendienstes nicht annehmen. Wenn also noch einer abspringt msstest du doch eigentlich am 23. drin sein.


In der Gesprchs AdH Quote? Fragt sich halt nur, ob z.B. auch ich nachrcken darf, wenn einer der im AdH direkt zugelassenen abspringt. Wrde mir logisch vorkommen.

----------


## twilight

Hallo :Smilie: 
Hat schon jemand eine Direktzulassung fr die Charit in Berlin bekommen? Oder muss man sich aufgrund der AWGs noch bis zum 23. 09 gedulden? Wre fr hilfreiche Antworten dankbar :Smilie:

----------


## meini

Tja, der NC frs SS wird sicherlich auch extrem ansteigen, oder? Das wirft ja mal meine ganze Planung durcheinander...^^ Was mach ich denn jetzt 1 Jahr lang?  :Big Grin:

----------


## -Pluto-

Oh man was ist das alles nur fr ein Schei!?!?!?
Die NCs sind ja so unglaublich angezogen!!!
Und das geht jetzt von Jahr zu Jahr immer weiter so, durch die doppelten Jahrgnge!!
Schon ein Mist ey, bald wird der NC berall bei 1,1 liegen. Das ist ja echt total unglaublich!!!

//
Vlt. hat die ZVS au nur aus reiner "Genervtheit" zu euch gesagt, ja mit 1,2 seid ihr raus. Was fllt euch denn ein uns kurz vor Feierabend sooo zu nerven, euch wrgen wir eins rein!!!!!
//

----------


## daswarwohlnix

> Was glaubst du wie es mir mit meiner 1,2 ging!!! Bin jetzt echt am Arsch, ich war mir soooo sicher!!!


jop auch 1,7 und bonus. war auch total sicher, alles schon vorbereitet....

----------


## Incywincy

> DANKE ZVS, ich darf jetzt bis zum 23. warten und hoffen, dass ich in Tbingen/Mannheim nicht genommen werde. Wre nmlich mit Ulm mehr als zufrieden!
> 
> Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung, warum das bei Tbingen/Mannheim so lang dauert? Die haben keine Auswahlgesprche...


Warum lange dauern? Dort bist du einfach noch nicht dabei.

----------


## Cherry_89

@B22:

Mit welchem Schnitt wurdest du denn in Ulm genommen? Ulm ist nmlich mein Erstwunsch und hoffe sooo, da genommen zu werden...

----------


## MissMess

> In der Gesprchs AdH Quote? Fragt sich halt nur, ob z.B. auch ich nachrcken darf, wenn einer der im AdH direkt zugelassenen abspringt. Wrde mir logisch vorkommen.


jep, in der gesprchs AdH Quote

----------


## JesSu

Ihr lieben wurde jemand fr ZAHNMEDIZIN genommen?
Mit welchem DN? (Auer Gernots- Glckwunsch)

----------


## meini

> Oh man was ist das alles nur fr ein Schei!?!?!?
> //
> Vlt. hat die ZVS au nur aus reiner "Genervtheit" zu euch gesagt, ja mit 1,2 seid ihr raus. Was fllt euch denn ein uns kurz vor Feierabend sooo zu nerven, euch wrgen wir eins rein!!!!!
> //


Da wrd ich nicht drauf hoffen...  :bhh:

----------


## meini

> Ihr lieben wurde jemand fr ZAHNMEDIZIN genommen?
> Mit welchem DN? (Auer Gernots- Glckwunsch)


Ne Freundin hat mit 1,6 ohne Bonus in Kiel nen Platz.

----------


## tascha123

hallo sind hier keine hamburger^^

----------


## JesSu

Danke Meini.

Man dann komme ich mit 2,0 wohl nicht rein.
Ich wei gar nicht ob ich irgendwo nen Bonus kriege oder nicht. 

Ich will nach Mnster!

----------


## verd

Werden die Nachrckepltze eigentlich nach gleicher DN mit Unterscheidung Los vergeben, oder rcken die eher nach, die mehr Punkte im Abi haben? Letzteres wre ja unfair gegenber denen, die einen TMS Bonus o.. bekommen.

----------


## joejoe

> Also ich denk leider, dass bis zum 23.ten nicht wirklich viele Abspringen!!!
> Aber ich denk mal dass es so 1-5 Leute schon sein werden.


Wie kommst du denn darauf ?

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

Ich denke da werden einige abspringen, wie zB Zivis/Wehrdienstleistende.
Die bewerben sich ja alle jetzt, um nchstes Jahr den Platz anzunehmen.

Gre

----------


## vera-nrw

hi an alle,
ich hab endlich eine (Vorab-) Zusage fr Magdeburg mit einer DN von 1,4.
jippie

herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die auch eine Zusage haben und an die, die nochmal warten mssen, ich drcke euch die Daumen. Die zeit wird fr euch bestimmt noch schlimmer als die vergangenen paar tage

----------


## -Pluto-

Also ich glaub nachgerckt wird anhand der Liste und deinem Rang, aber davor wird die Liste ja noch bereinigt und dann wird nachgerckt!!!

----------


## meini

Macht doch Sinn, oder? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es viel mehr sind.

----------


## wolfgang caspar

habe mit 1,9 fr ZM KEINEN platz bekommen, ich bin am boden zerstrt, hatte natrlich alle 2,0 + 1,9 unis drauf auf der liste. ich bin so schockiert ich kann gar nichts mehr sagen! unfassbar was da passiert!

bonn 1,8
marburg 1,7
mainz 1,7
gieen 1,8
kiel 1,7
saarbrcken 1,8
meint ihr da geht was im 2. durchgang? oder im nachrckverfahren?

----------


## Joolz

Es ist erst der 2.9. warte mal ab bis zum 23.9. ich denke da kann sich schon noch was ndern  :Smilie:

----------


## verd

Sieht so aus, als suchten die meisten Studienanwrter in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskirse Zuflucht in der wohl recht sicheren Gesundheitsbranche.

Wenigstens wurde letztens ja der Ruf nach mehr Medizinern wieder lauter, vllt. macht sich das dann nchstes Jahr bemerkbar, in Form von einer greren Anzahl an Studienpltzen.

----------


## tascha123

kann sich jmd vorstellen warum die nur unter vorbehalt die ergebnisse rausrcken? die listen sollen doch shcon fertig sein was kann sich denn jetzt noch ndern?

----------


## -Pluto-

Also ich mit meiner Annahme ber die Abspringer in Kiel 1-5!!!!
So viele Zivis sind es nicht, es werden doch immer mehr ausgemustert und wer geht zum Bund??
Auerdem rechne ich lieber mit weniger als davon auszugehen, dass 300 ablehnen, weil die ja noch Zivi oder FSJ machen :O

Das Medizinstudium rckt in weiter weiter Ferne!!!!

Hier is irgendwie schon so ne Mini Panik und eine enorme Welle der Enttuschung am wten ;(



Also der NC wird sich nur minimal ndern sprich hchstens 1/10.
Man dieses Jahr sinds ja au rund 1200 Bewerber mehr und ich denk nicht dass die Anzahl der Pltze im annhernd im selben Umfang wie die Mehrbewerber mit wchst!!!!

----------


## JesSu

@wolfgang caspar
Tja dann sind wir jetzt zwei.
Wenn du nichts bekommen hast. Habe ich auch nichts. (2,0)
Ich knnt heulen.

Wie luft das denn am 23.09 ab? Nach welchen Kriterien schauen sie denn jetzt?
Kommen da auch nur Leute unter 1,8 rein? (ZM)

----------


## Joolz

ihr drft nicht vergessen, dass die Werte die man auf der ZVS-Seite vom letzten Jahr nachlesen kann alles Werte vom 23.9. sind, also vom zweiten Durchgang. Ich denke da ndert sich noch ein bisschen was.

----------


## Lady_89

manno. ich hab heute 2x angerufen (8 uhr und 13 uhr) und hatte beides mal einen mnnlichen mitarbeiter dran und wurde auf morgen vertrstet  :kotzen:  ist doch *******... will es auch endlich wissen.. vor allem ob Heidelberg ohne medizinertest und mit 1,2 hingehauen hat,.... *wahnsinnig-werd*

----------


## Joolz

@ Pluto:

zum Thema Zivis: Ich arbeite im Rettungsdienst und bei uns ist im Moment ein echter Zivi-Boom, wir bekommen sogar Zivis, die eigentlich schon ne fertige Ausbildung haben und da auch gerne weiterarbeiten wrden, aber trotzdem zum Zivi verdonnert wurden
Ich wei nicht ob und wie sich das evtl bei der ZVS niederschlgt, aber man kann ja mal hoffen  :Smilie:

----------


## JesSu

Ich bin mde und will nicht mehr.

----------


## -Alisha-

Seit nicht so demotiviert, alle leute die zivi machen oder ein jahr weggehen  (und das sind verdammt viele) haben sich beworben und schreiben sich jetzt nicht ein..und dann gibts noch diejenigen, die an ihrer 1OP noch genommen werden,wodurch pltze neu verteilt werden, also werden nicht nur fnf pltze frei bis 23.Sep sondern viel mehr und dann gibts noch das nachrckverfahren wo die leute nochmals nachrcken. 
Ihr drft nie vergessen dass die Tabellen den Stand nach dem zweiten Hauptverfahren angeben... also Kopf hoch und laut der Bewerberzahl der Abiturbesten ist die Anzahl an vielen unis (bis auf fnf unis) gesunken und die 2000 Berwerber mehr wurden auf ganz wenige bestimmte verteilt (siehe ZVS-->suche-->angebot und nachfrage 2009

----------


## marja21

@ wolfgang_caspar:

die Unis die du aufgelistet hast waren aber alle auch dieses Jahr beliebter. Ich hab mir aus Langeweile mal ne Liste zusammengestellt um mir nen groben berblick zu erschaffen, wieviel sich wo dieses Jahr mehr oder weniger in ZM beworben haben. Alle die du genannt hast, haben ein Plus an Bewerberzahlen zu verzeichnen, weshalb vllt dann auch die NCs im Gegensatz zu vergangenem Jahr gestiegen sind. Gieen allein hatte z.B. ein Plus von 101 mehr Bewerben im Vergleich zum Vorjahr...

----------


## Joolz

die gestiegenen Bewerberzahlen beziehen sich aber bisher nur auf die Abibesten und die Wartezeit. Das hat mit dem ADH ja ncihts zu tun, dafr gibt es eigene Bewerberzahlen, allerdings erst in den nchsten paar Tagen..

----------


## -Pluto-

> Seit nicht so demotiviert, alle leute die zivi machen oder ein jahr weggehen  (und das sind verdammt viele) haben sich beworben und schreiben sich jetzt nicht ein..und dann gibts noch diejenigen, die an ihrer 1OP noch genommen werden,wodurch pltze neu verteilt werden, also werden nicht nur fnf pltze frei bis 23.Sep sondern viel mehr und dann gibts noch das nachrckverfahren wo die leute nochmals nachrcken. 
> Ihr drft nie vergessen dass die Tabellen den Stand nach dem zweiten Hauptverfahren angeben... also Kopf hoch und laut der Bewerberzahl der Abiturbesten ist die Anzahl an vielen unis (bis auf fnf unis) gesunken und die 2000 Berwerber mehr wurden auf ganz wenige bestimmte verteilt (siehe ZVS-->suche-->angebot und nachfrage 2009


Tolle Aufmunterung!!!!
Ich hoff mal du hast recht!!!
Aber jetzt bin ich platt und am ENDE!!!!

----------


## marja21

stimmt, aber vielleicht kann man anhand dessen auch noch ein bisschen besser alles einschtzen..ich mein es MUSS nicht sein, kann aber

----------


## risingsun

nochmal so als kurze berprfung: von magdeburg wei man nun, dass es momentan mit 1,4 klappt und mit 1,6 (und Dienst) nicht!

da Magdeburg ja auch mit der Ortsprferenz koppelt (durch die Zulassungspunktzahl), drfte sich ja da nicht mehr so extrem viel ndern nech?

----------


## julika90

Ist jemand von euch in Aachen drin?
ich steh auf Rang Nr. 346 und der Grenzrang ging bis 311.
Was sagt mir das jetzt? Hoffnungslos oder nicht?
Eine andere Uni hab ich nicht angegeben....

----------


## wolfgang caspar

woher hasten du die rnge? mir wurde nur gesagt obs geklappt hat oder nicht..?

----------


## lilapple

@Marja21: 




> musst du bis zum 23. noch warten, weil wrzburg generell erst am 23. bescheid gibt oder weil du beim 1. auswahlverfahren noch nicht genommen wurdest?


Weils mitm ersten Auswahlverfahren nich geklappt hat  :Frown:  Wrzburg versendet anscheinend schon zum 2. Zusagen..

----------


## Chrissy_89

jetzt macht doch mal alle nicht sone Panik...ganz ehrlich das war doch zu erwarten...das ist die erste Stufe, da ist es klar, dass die, die knapp an der grenze vom letzen Jahr liegen erstmal leer ausgehen.
In der 2. Stufe kann der NC locker nochmal um 0.1-0.2 runtergehen...
geht mal in die NC-Werte vom Serviceverfahren Psychologie von diesem Jahr, da kann man beispielsweise sehen, wie die adh-NC in erster und in zweiter Stufe waren und das es sich in der zweiten Stufe nochmal entspannt hat...
also abwarten und Tee trinken...klar ist es ******* bis zum 23. zu warten, aber so sieht es wohl jetzt aus  :Frown:

----------


## kara_deniz

> Tolle Aufmunterung!!!!
> Ich hoff mal du hast recht!!!
> Aber jetzt bin ich platt und am ENDE!!!!


Ich auch!!! Langsam kann mich dieses ganze Bewerbungssystem echt mal!

Vielleicht sollte ich doch noch nach Belgien gehen

----------


## B22

> @B22:
> 
> Mit welchem Schnitt wurdest du denn in Ulm genommen? Ulm ist nmlich mein Erstwunsch und hoffe sooo, da genommen zu werden...


1,1... Ich denke, mit TMS oder anderen Boni kommt man da auch mit einem schlechteren Schnitt noch rein, zumindest war frher Ulm der Geheimtipp fr alle coolen Leute! ;)

Ich drck dir die Daumen, dass alles klappt!

----------


## lilapple

@Julika: wrde mich auch interessieren, kann man das mit den Rngen auch telefonisch erfahren? 

@all: jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, weil ich wei gar nicht wie tief meine Verzweiflung jetzt sein darf, wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit im zweiten Auswahlverfahren doch noch in die 1. OP reinzurutschen? Ist das jetzt wirklich sooo unwahrscheinlich, weil eh nur ca. 5 Leute abspringen? Oder kann man sich noch Hoffnungen machen? 

Oh man, bin sowas von down, hatte mir mit 1,3 gar nicht solche Probleme ausgemalt... Nichts Wohnung suchen etc. 
Vorallem: Wenn ich jetzt wirklich mit ner Zusage in Mainz da steh, bin ich in der beschissensten Situation berhaupt, weil ich dann vor der Entscheidung stehe, Absagen und im SS nochmal probiern (was ja anscheinend inzwischen auch risky zu sein scheint!) oder wohin gehen, wo ich mich wahrsch. gar nicht wohl fhlen werde, weil ich da einfach gar nicht hin wollte.....

----------


## marja21

uf wieviel war denn der NC fr Wrzburg? Und du hast die schon fr HM beworben oder?
Ich hoff mit 1,7 fr ZM auf nen Platz dort

----------


## kara_deniz

> Vorallem: Wenn ich jetzt wirklich mit ner Zusage in Mainz da steh, bin ich in der beschissensten Situation berhaupt, weil ich dann vor der Entscheidung stehe, Absagen und im SS nochmal probiern (was ja anscheinend inzwischen auch risky zu sein scheint!) oder wohin gehen, wo ich mich wahrsch. gar nicht wohl fhlen werde, weil ich da einfach gar nicht hin wollte.....



Also, ma ehrlich, absagen wrd ich jetzt gar nix mehr, selbst wenn sie mich an den Arsch der Welt schicken. Es wird nchstes Jahr nicht einfacher sein!

----------


## Lady_89

@ lilapple:
war MZ deine 2.wahl?
ich hab mainz an 3. stelle und will eigentlich nach Heidelberg oder mannheim!
aber mainz hat coole studenten ;) knnte schlimmer kommen

----------


## -Alisha-

Wei eigentlich jemand von euch, ob bei gleicher DN dann die Punktezahl verglichen wird wie es in der Abiturbestenquote der Fall ist oder ob dann sofort das Los entscheidet?

Punktezahlvergleich wre ja iwie gemein, wenn welche sich durch TMS oder so verbessert haben..

----------


## marja21

sorry fr den Doppelpost aber ich hab mal noch ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit:

wie ist das eigtl. wenn man in der 2. OP z.b. seinen Platz hat aber noch warten muss weil man es in der 1. noch nicht hat...kann man dann nicht einfach der ZVS sagen, dass man die 2. OP nimmt und gar nicht mehr zur 1. will....weil das wr mir lieber als wie wenn ich noch bis zum 23. warten muss. Da geh ich lieber zur 2. OP, weil mein Freund sich jetzt langsam einschreiben muss und er nicht mehr warten kann bis zum 23.

----------


## Sakura

Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, sind die NCs (zumindest auf dem Papier) nicht mageblich heruntergegangen zw. 2. September und 23. September - zumindest letztes Jahr. Ich hatte mich damals schon aus Interesse an der Sache bei den Ergebnissen informiert und ich bin der Meinung, dass die vor ein paar Monaten auch noch fr den 2. drinstanden. Auf jeden Fall -ich hatte natrlich nur bei meinen potentiellen Wunschunis geschaut [Leipzig, Jena, Halle]- und da ist der NC so geblieben. In Leipzig warens immer noch 1,4 und in Jena 740 P.

Allerdings: Wartet auf das Nachrckverfahren. Ehrlich. Dadurch kommen noch richtig viele Leute rein.

----------


## tascha123

also ich will ja meinen mund nicht zu voll nehmen aber in hamburg haben sie die ketzen jahre immer 50 leute mehr eingeladen als pltze zur verfgung standen weil sie wussten dass so viele eh abspringen un so wars dann auch...

----------


## -Alisha-

@Marja21:
Du kannst nicht sagen dass du gerne dahingehen willst wo du bereits angenommen bist weil die ZVS dich versucht in deine erste OP reinzubringen, solltest du dich also verbessen und in die Uni 1OP noch reinkommen dann musst du an diese gehn...leider^^

----------


## Chrissy_89

Ich denke grundstzlich ist die chance je nach rangplatz noch hoch und es geht nicht nur um 5 Leute die noch nachrutschen...
Ich meine Unis die keine Vorauswahlkriterien haben, werden teilweise von Leuten mit 1,1 auf OP 5 gesetzt und die sind immer vor einem, wenn man schlechter ist, aber all diese Leute werden ja nicht ihre OP5 sonder schon ihre OP 1 nehmen knnen, somit werden die Pltze wieder frei fr diejenigen, die noch keinen Platz haben...
So gesehen wrde ein 1,1 oder 1,2 in vielen Listen sehr weit vorne sein, da ihm aber nur ein Platz zugewiesen werden kann , werden sie ja in der 2.Stufe aus den anderen Listen der Unis, wo theoretisch eine Zulassung auch mglich gewesen wre genommen und es knnen andere nachrcken.

----------


## wolfgang caspar

chrissy, bist du dir sicher?
leute die 1,1 1,2 haben die haben ja bereits ihren studienplatz sicher in stdten die sie auf prioritt 1-4 haben und fallen doch daher aus der liste raus oder?

----------


## Chrissy_89

naja stmmt wahrs.
aber wenn beispielsweise die entscheidung von OP. 1 noch aussteht belegen sie doch definitiv auf der Liste von Op.2 nen Platz...und es gibt ja einige Pltze die ber Auswahlgesprch vergeben werden.
viell. ist es auch eher so bei Leuten mit 1,5 die noch nichts haben, die mssten ja theoretisch dann noch bei mehreren Unis im Rennen sein...
dieses System ist Psychoterror...wenn die ihre Termine nicht so spt, sondern wie im Service-Verfahren schon im August htten, wre das alles nicht so schlimm...

----------


## B22

Ich seh's genau so wie Chrissy. Ich htte kein Problem "als letzter" meinen Bescheid zu erfahren, wenn's nicht zwei Wochenenden vor Studienbeginn wre. So einen Umzug zu regeln ist nicht gerade einfach und schnell von der Bhne, gerade fr Leute die etwas weiter entfernt wohnen kann so etwas ganz schn bld sein. Und eine Wohnung in Krze zu finden, besonders eine Wohnung die -nicht- von 60 anderen Studenten vorher abgelehnt wurde, ist eine echte Kunst die nicht jeder auf anhieb beherrscht.

Ich versteh einfach nicht, warum das alles so lange dauern muss. Sobald die Bewerbungen eingesandt sind, das drfte fnf Tage nach Bewerbungsschluss sptestens sein, sollte man die numerischen (!) Daten in den Rechner einspielen, und damit wre jede Rangliste erstellt. Dass Auswahlgesprche dauern knnen, okay, aber bei rein numerischen Kriterien sollte doch eine schnelle Auswertung mglich sein.

Die Jungs bei der ZVS sind meistens wirklich freundlich usw., aber ein bisschen den Poppes zu bewegen mssen sie noch lernen.

----------


## lilapple

Sorry wenn ich jetzt in zwei Threads poste (laufen ja gerade zwei ber die gleiche Sache), aber mein Medi-Learn kackt grad dauernd ab.  
Als wr net alles schon besch.. genug...
Ich wei gar nicht inwieweit ich mir noch Chancen machen darf...

Wann und wo sind den Rnge und Auswahlgrenzen zu erfahren? Hat da jemand nen Plan? Damit man zumindest wei wo man steht (wenn die einen schon hinhalten bis zum Herzstillstand...)

----------


## marja21

lilapple weit du ob wrzburg auch schon zusagen am 2.09 verschickt fr die die den nc erreicht haben oder bekommen alle generell erst am 23.09 bescheid

----------


## verd

Gibt es irgendwo die Werte zur ersten AdH Stufe des letzten Jahres nachzulesen? Das wre mal interessant anzuschauen...

----------


## Chrissy_89

nicht schlimm lilapple geht uns wahrs. allen so (mir zumindest)
ja B22 seh ich auch so...wozu gibt es Computerprogramme? und nix wrde dagegensprechen Auswahlgesprche schon im August durchzufhren.
Oder man knnte und wenigstens unsere vorlufigen Rnge am 2. september schicken, daran kann man ja auch was ablesen...
ach ich bin irgendwie voll deprimiert...stndig muss ich mir anhren: bist du sicher das du wirklich nen Studienplatz bekommt? Wie du hast noch keinen Studienplatz wurdest du etwas immer abgeleht? So viele Leute aus meinem Jahrgang mit nem schlechteren Schnitt haben jetzt schon Wohungen und Studienpltze und wir bibbern noch...  :Keks:

----------


## lilapple

@marja: Ja, (leider) werden schon zum 2. Zusagen verschickt. Somit kann man ne vorerste Absage nicht auf ein verlngertes Auswahlverfahren schieben...  :Frown:  Htte nie gedacht mich mit ner DN von 1,3 wie der grte Loser fhlen zu mssen...

----------


## lilapple

> So viele Leute aus meinem Jahrgang mit nem schlechteren Schnitt haben jetzt schon Wohungen und Studienpltze und wir bibbern noch...


Du sagst es! So bse es klingt (denn es sei ja jedem sein Ding gegnnt) macht mich genau das momentan auch zustzlich fertig..

----------


## marja21

wie war denn der nc letztes jahr in wrzburg?

----------


## lilapple

schon da 1,1...

----------


## JesSu

Ich finde die ZVS msste das alles mal verschieben, also die Daten der Bescheide.
Denn das ist alles so knapp.

----------


## lilapple

Wei da jetz eigentlich jemand was, wann und wie man was ber Rnge und Auswahlgrenzen erfhrt? Sorry wenns schon gepostet wurde, hngt ja dauernd alles hier..

----------


## zero-zero

Auf jeden Fall....bin gerade auch ziemlich genervt, weil ich wahrscheinlich auch bis zum 23. warten muss -.-"
Bei mir msstes zwar geklappt haben, aber trotzdem ist es einfach tierisch stressig sich um alles in so kurzer Zeit zu kmmern (gerade wenn die Uni paar hundert Km entfernt ist). Und ohne definitive Zusage will ich iwie auch nichts machen...wer wei vllt baut die ZVS Mist und ich lande doch woanders und dann sitz ich da mitm 2-Jahres-Mietvertrag aus dem ich nicht rauskomme :Big Grin:

----------


## julika90

Die haben mir die Rnge in einer Email geschrieben. Allerdings hatte ich mich nur fr Aachen beworben und vielleicht konnten sie es deshalb schon sagen. Ich hab keine Ahnung, auf jeden fall ist es frustrierend. 35 Pltze vom Grenzrang....

----------


## ehem-user-19-08-2021-1408

> Die haben mir die Rnge in einer Email geschrieben. Allerdings hatte ich mich nur fr Aachen beworben und vielleicht konnten sie es deshalb schon sagen. Ich hab keine Ahnung, auf jeden fall ist es frustrierend. 35 Pltze vom Grenzrang....


35 ist nicht so viel. Ich glaube, dass du sptestens im NRV sehr gute Chancen hast.

Was mich aufregt, ist die ZVS so unfreundliche Arbeitszeiten hat....

----------


## -Julchen-

Glckwunsch an alle, die schon ne zusage ("unter Vorbehalt"^^) haben!!!
Ich konnt heut leider auch nicht bei der ZVS anrufen, wegen der Hotlinezeiten... Mail hab ich keine Antwort gekriegt! 
Deshalb frag ich hier mal: Hat wer fr Heidelberg ne Zusage? Mit welcher Punktzahl?
Schreibt bitte ganz fleiig hier rein, ich halt die ganze Warterei langsam nicht mehr aus... Wie alle hier! Und wenn ich bis zum 23. warten muss, werden dass die lngsten drei Wochen meines Lebens... :Oh nee...: 
Liebe Gre an alle :Party:

----------


## lilapple

@Zero-zero: Was macht dich so zuversichtlich, dass es klappt? Nicht dass ich das bezweifel, wrde nur auch gerne etwas hoffnungsvoller sein..

----------


## wolfgang caspar

kann auch noch nicht ganz glauben das diese 2. vergabestufe jetzt die groe wende bringen soll...? ich hoffe es auch aber wie realistisch kann man das denn einschtzen, bei mir msste der nc an einer von drei unis noch um 0,1 steigen...!

----------


## Bjarne

da krieg ich ja voll angst, 1,4 in hamburg per awg keinen platz und hoffe nun auf nen platz per DN und hab heut mal ne mail geschrieben, so dass die die dann morgen vll. lesen.... aber bei 1.1 in freiburg.... *schluck* hoffentlich ist das in hh nicht so krass!!

----------


## Incywincy

> Glckwunsch an alle, die schon ne zusage ("unter Vorbehalt"^^) haben!!!
> Ich konnt heut leider auch nicht bei der ZVS anrufen, wegen der Hotlinezeiten... Mail hab ich keine Antwort gekriegt! 
> Deshalb frag ich hier mal: Hat wer fr Heidelberg ne Zusage? Mit welcher Punktzahl?
> Schreibt bitte ganz fleiig hier rein, ich halt die ganze Warterei langsam nicht mehr aus... Wie alle hier! Und wenn ich bis zum 23. warten muss, werden dass die lngsten drei Wochen meines Lebens...
> Liebe Gre an alle


HD Zusage mit 53 Pkten.

----------


## Medi2009

*Insgesamt stehen 60 Studienpltze zur Verfgung. 
* 

*[Stand: 27. Juli 2009 | Stufe 1]* 

 Zum Wintersemester 2009/10 ergaben sich folgende Auswahlgrenzen:


*Auswahlgrenze Durchschnittsnote:*
*1,0*
*Auswahlgrenze Wartezeit:*
*16 Semester*
*Auswahlgrenze AdH:
*
*1,2*

*[Stand: 17. August 2009 | Stufe 2]* 

 Zum Wintersemester 2009/10 ergaben sich folgende Auswahlgrenzen:
*Auswahlgrenze Durchschnittsnote:*
*1,3*
*Auswahlgrenze Wartezeit:*
*12 Semester*
*Auswahlgrenze AdH:
*
*1,4*


Hier mal Psychologie als Beispiel damit ihr seht, wie sich der NC im 2-Stufen Verfahren verndern kann! Und zu Psychologie kann man sagen, dass es egtl. ein hnlich begehrtes Fach ist wie Medzin, von daher das NC-Szenario sich hneln msste. ::-stud: 

Von daher an alle: DIE FLINTE NICHT INS KORN WERFEN!

Auf den ganzen ZVS Tabellen, die wir uns alle ansehen, sind auch immer nur die Ergebnisse der 2.Stufe! bzw vom Nachrckverfahren abgebildet.

Hab selber leider auch noch keinen Platz erhalten, und kann gut nachvollziehen wie sich ca 75% der AdHler geraden fhlen  :kotzen:  :Oh nee...:  :Traurig:  :Hh?:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## zero-zero

> @Zero-zero: Was macht dich so zuversichtlich, dass es klappt? Nicht dass ich das bezweifel, wrde nur auch gerne etwas hoffnungsvoller sein..



Also ich bin echt der letzte, der sich zu frh freut, aber meine 1. OP ist Berlin.
Habe hier schon paar mal gelesen, dass 1070+ Pkt reichen fr eine Direktzulassung. Ich msste in Berlin auf 1140 Pkt kommen. Also msstes klappen, wenn die "Grenzpunktzahl" stimmt.
Naja solange ich aber Nichts schriftlich habe, heit es abwarten...bis zum 23. September -.-"

----------


## asya

ist noch irgendwer wach? ich bekomm einfach keine auge zu vor aufregung! bin heute nicht durchgekommen.. wie sehen die chancen fr ein 1,5abi aus? mit tms fr tbingen 1,3? aussichtslos? oder muss ich mich auf das sose vertrsten? ich bin echt am durchdrehen!

----------


## banana.

hat schon irgendwer eine zusage fr freiburg? ..komme bei der zvs irgendwie nicht durch -.-

----------


## plastikperle

guten morgen und willkommen zu einer neuen runde im fingerngel-abkauen!

ich habe gestern auf meine mail an die zvs keine antwort gekriegt und habe heute noch eine geschickt... und jetzt bin ich so nervs, dass ich mich extra hier angemeldet habe, um meine angst zu teilen.  :was ist das...?: 
ich will so unbedingt nach lbeck!

jemand anders schon wach?

----------


## Elena1989

> guten morgen und willkommen zu einer neuen runde im fingerngel-abkauen!
> 
> ich habe gestern auf meine mail an die zvs keine antwort gekriegt und habe heute noch eine geschickt... und jetzt bin ich so nervs, dass ich mich extra hier angemeldet habe, um meine angst zu teilen. 
> ich will so unbedingt nach lbeck!
> 
> jemand anders schon wach?


Ruf doch an! Einfach nicht aufgeben, hab gestern ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, bis ich durch war, aber letztlich bin ich durchgekommen! 

Viel Glck!!

Und ach ja: Willkommen im Forum!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dabylpmis

Hab gestern gewiss 15x mal angerufen. Die 1,35 waren es mir wert  :Smilie:

----------


## plastikperle

> Ruf doch an! Einfach nicht aufgeben, hab gestern ne halbe Stunde gebraucht, bis ich durch war, aber letztlich bin ich durchgekommen! 
> 
> Viel Glck!!
> 
> Und ach ja: Willkommen im Forum!



danke frs glck und frs willkommen  :hmmm...: 

aber neun cent die minute und dann eine halbe stunde warteschleife ist mir ein bisschen viel, ehrlich gesagt. auerdem kriege ich einen halben herzinfarkt in der zeit. 
wenn die zvs sich bis mittag nicht bequemt, auf meine mail zu antworten, bin ich vermutlich panisch genug, um es doch mit einem anruf zu probieren. aber bis dahin warte ich erst mal.

----------


## Mojo557

> Hab gestern gewiss 15x mal angerufen. Die 1,35 waren es mir wert


Mit wieviel Pkt. wurdest du denn in mannheim angenommen?

----------


## Mystiqer

Hallo,

@plastikperle
Du fliegst sofort raus wenn kein Berater frei ist, eine Warteschleife gibt es nicht. Bin jetzt bei 4 Anrufen 2 Mal durchgekommen.  :Smilie: 

@All
Habe jetzt auch klare Aussagen:
1.Anruf: Keine Auskunft vor dem 23. mglich
2.Anruf: Bin in Hamburg unter den Auswahlgrenzen (=angenommen), bekomme aber erst zum 23. Bescheid, da sie mich natrlich noch in meine 1.OP Lbeck reinschustern wollen. 

Habe einen NC von 1,3, keine Ausbildung, Auswahlgesprche, Tests oder hnliche Boni mitgemacht und habe mich in 1.Lbeck 2.Hamburg 3.Kiel beworben. 
Werde mich allerdings zwecks Zivi fr dieses Jahr zurckstellen lassen.  :Blush: 

Viel Glck euch allen noch, ich FREU mich erstmal!  :Big Grin:  

Machts gut,
Till

----------


## Dabylpmis

> Mit wieviel Pkt. wurdest du denn in mannheim angenommen?


Nach den Punkten habe ich garnicht gefragt. Voll vergessen. Habe 626 Pkt im Abi, TMS Standardwert 116 und Rettungassistentenausbildung (Bonus von 0-10 Pkt).

Da ich aber weder wei, welche Formel nun stimmt, noch mit wie vielen Punkten die Ausbildung boniert wird, kann ich dazu garkeine Aussage treffen. In nem anderen Thread ist jemand mit 49 Punkten genommen worden, soweit ich mich korrekt erinner...

----------


## Elena1989

> danke frs glck und frs willkommen 
> 
> aber neun cent die minute und dann eine halbe stunde warteschleife ist mir ein bisschen viel, ehrlich gesagt. auerdem kriege ich einen halben herzinfarkt in der zeit. 
> wenn die zvs sich bis mittag nicht bequemt, auf meine mail zu antworten, bin ich vermutlich panisch genug, um es doch mit einem anruf zu probieren. aber bis dahin warte ich erst mal.


da gibt's keine warteschleife, muss immer wieder anrufen ^^
Aber vielleicht antwoten sie ja nch auf deine Mail, wollte auch erst nicht anrufen, ich hasse telefonieren ^^

----------


## tetrapak

> Hallo,
> 
> @plastikperle
> Du fliegst sofort raus wenn kein Berater frei ist, eine Warteschleife gibt es nicht. Bin jetzt bei 4 Anrufen 2 Mal durchgekommen. 
> 
> @All
> Habe jetzt auch klare Aussagen:
> 1.Anruf: Keine Auskunft vor dem 23. mglich
> 2.Anruf: Bin in Hamburg unter den Auswahlgrenzen (=angenommen), bekomme aber erst zum 23. Bescheid, da sie mich natrlich noch in meine 1.OP Lbeck reinschustern wollen. 
> ...


Frag doch mal nach deinem Platz in der Rangliste (Lbeck) bei mir waren sie auskunftsfreudig.

----------


## lilapple

Vllig ausgeschlossen, alles is so hoffnungslos.. Hab wahrscheinlich ber 100 Rnge dazwischen... ich knnt so heulen...

----------


## risingsun

genaueres zu magdeburg:




> in Magdeburg erhalten nur noch Bewerber fr den Studiengang Medizin mit der Note 1,4 innerhalb der 1. Stufe des AdH einen Studienplatz.


In der 1. Stufe lag es letztes WS bei 1,5 und ist dann zur Stufe 2 zu 1,6+D gestiegen. 

Ich denke sowas ist auch das maximale was da rauszuholen ist

----------


## verd

Auch toll...ich fragte per Mail nach dem Grenzrang und meinem Rang, also wie viele Bewerber dazwischen liegen und danach, ob ich einen im NRV erhaltenen Platz auch erst nach dem Zivildienst antreten kann. 
Und alles, was die zurckschieben, war "leider hat konnten Sie in der 1. Stufe des AdH keine Zulassung erhalten." (genau mit oben zitiertem Fehler ^^  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Medi2009

Du behlst deinen Platz, es ist vollkommen egal woher du deinen Studienplatz bekommen hast. Selbst wenn du den Platz bers Losverfahren bekommen hast, kannst du dich 2 Semester lang ohne Probleme einschreiben.

----------


## lilapple

Welche Rnge habt ihr so? An alle die darber schon Ausunft erhalten haben.

----------


## Amygdala88

Ich bin in Hamburg drin mit Rang 74. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## finally130

"Bei Ihnen hat's in der ersten Runde nicht geklappt."  :grrrr....:

----------


## Amygdala88

wo hast du dich beworben?

----------


## *Phoenix*

ich muss auch warten bis zum 23.  :grrrr....:  das ist noch soooo lange...wir knnen doch nich drei wochen lang feiern um uns abzulenken  :hmmm...:

----------


## plastikperle

na, wunderbar...  :was ist das...?: 
ich habe es jetzt mit anrufen probiert, um festzustellen, dass solche 0180-Rufnummern von meinem Anschluss nicht angerufen werden knnen. handy rausgekramt, damit probiert - nicht zu einem berater durchgekommen, aber trotzdem gleich mal 69 cent bezahlt.

ich glaube, ich lass das mal besser, da werde ich ja arm bei. 
da bombadier ich die lieber mit mails, irgendwann mssen sie ja antworten. sonst warte ich eben bis morgen, bis dahin bin ich zwar ein seelisches wrack, aber das ist dann eben so.

ach, das ist doch alles doof.  :grrrr....:  ich will auch endlich bescheid wissen.
(merkt man, dass ich frustriert bin?)

----------


## swenja

> na, wunderbar... 
> ich habe es jetzt mit anrufen probiert, um festzustellen, dass solche 0180-Rufnummern von meinem Anschluss nicht angerufen werden knnen. handy rausgekramt, damit probiert - nicht zu einem berater durchgekommen, aber trotzdem gleich mal 69 cent bezahlt.
> 
> ich glaube, ich lass das mal besser, da werde ich ja arm bei. 
> da bombadier ich die lieber mit mails, irgendwann mssen sie ja antworten. sonst warte ich eben bis morgen, bis dahin bin ich zwar ein seelisches wrack, aber das ist dann eben so.
> 
> ach, das ist doch alles doof.  ich will auch endlich bescheid wissen.
> (merkt man, dass ich frustriert bin?)


Bei welcher Gruppe (ZVS email) bist du denn?

----------


## Amygdala88

klingt vllt ein bisschen komisch...hast du schonmal dran gedacht (falls du es gar nicht mehr aushltst..) einen spaziergang zu machen und nach einer telefonzelle ausschau zu halten? ::-oopss:  ich bin beim dritten mal durchgekommen!!

----------


## Zimtschnekke

Hallo an alle!

----------


## joejoe

> Hallo an alle!
> Das ist ja momentan wirklich schrecklich aufregend und nervttend alles... Immerhin gibt's hier eine Menge Gleichgesinnte. ;)
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen an welche Adresse ihr die E- Mails an die ZVS verschickt und was ihr da so reinschreibt? Also euren Namen, andere persnliche Daten? Und dann halt ob ihr durch seid und welchen Rang ihr erhalten habt? Wr echt lieb. 
> Hat hier im Forum schon jemand ber's AdH eine Zulassung fr Bochum, Dsseldorf, Bonn, Saarbrcken, Gieen oder Marburg?


Kontaktdaten gibt es hier:
http://www2.zvs.de/index.php?id=20

Name + Registrierungsnummer

----------


## Amygdala88

Zimtschnekke,
ich wrde lieber telefonieren - geht schneller und man hat auf jeden Fall frher Gewissheit, als den ganzen Tag auf eine einzige Mail zu warten.. :schnarch...: 

Falls fr dich aber nur Mail in Frage kommt: ich hab zunchst auch eine verschickt. Schreib deinen Namen, deine Bewerber-ID, den Studiengang und natrlich ein hfliches Anschreiben rein - das sollte, denke ich, gengen. Nach weiteren Daten wurde ich auch am Telefon nicht gefragt! :Micro:

----------


## plastikperle

ich bin in gruppe02.
hab jetzt allerdings auch an andere gruppen mails geschickt - in der hoffnung, dass irgendwo ein mensch mit viel hilfsbereitschaft und noch mehr zeit sitzt. wenn allerdings alle mails von einem mitarbeiter bearbeitet werden, wirke ich eventuell ein wenig aufdringlich. ^^

mal schauen, wenn ich gar nicht mehr kann, dann lauf ich fix zu nachbarn rber und frage hflich nach einem normalen telefon. oder ich suche nach einer telefonzelle, wenn es in meinem beschaulichen heimatdorf noch eine geben sollte, die nicht von intelligenten jugendlichen demoliert wurde.

----------


## Mystiqer

Hey,
so, aktueller Status nach 3 angenommenen Anrufen xD:
1.Gedulden Sie sich bis zum 23.!
2.In HH innerhalb der Auswahlgrenzen(=angenommen), fr klare Aussage (vllt klappt ja Lbeck noch) bis zum 23. gedulden! ->JUHU!
3.Gedulden Sie sich bis zum 23.! (Wollte doch die Grenzrnge erfahren und nochmal die Aussage vom 2. Anruf besttigen lassen^^)

Wie gesagt NC von 1,3, keine Boni und beworben in 1.Lbeck 2.HH 3. Kiel

Bin mir so unsicher ob ich dem 2. Anruf jetzt vertrauen kann und mich wirklich freuen kann...weil nix ist schlimmer als sich zu freuen und dann doch enttuscht zu werden.  :Hh?: 
Deswegen grad nochmal ne Mail geschrieben, hoffentlich bekomm ich keine Standardantwort: 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich wollte mich einmal erkundigen wie der aktuelle Status meiner Bewerbung ist. Ich bin mir im klaren das ich in meiner 1.OP Lbeck nicht angenommen wurde bis jetzt, trotzdem wrde ich mir freuen wenn Sie mir mitteilen knnten ob es (wenn sich zum 23. nichts ndert)
fr Hamburg reichen wird und welche Rnge ich in Lbeck/Hamburg im Moment belege und wo die Grenzrnge sind.
Ich bedanke mich fr Ihre Bemhungen und verbleibe mit freundlichen Gren,

@All wenn ihr die Aussage bekommt das ihr euch bis zum 23. gedulden msst einfach nochmal anrufen/nachhaken! ;D

----------


## Zimtschnekke

Vielen Dank fr die Antworten.  :Smilie:  Hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen.  :Smilie: 
E- Mail ist jetzt erst einmal verschickt, ich hoffe, dass ich eine Antwort erhalte. ;) Ansonsten rufe ich dann morgen an, wenn ich bis dahin trotz Nervsitt noch existiere. ;)
Ich drcke uns allen die Daumen!  :Smilie:

----------


## sebi86

nach dem 2. Anruf nochmal die unverbindliche Besttigung fr Mannheim...
 :>

----------


## angel91

Hallo gleichgesinnte!
bin sooooo verzweifelt =(, dass ich mich hier angemeldet habe.....muss auch bis zum 23. warten. 
habe aber auf meine mail folgende antwort bekommen:

Hallo,
die Auskunft ist unverbindlich: bisher ist alles negativ, wobei das Ergebnis der U Frankfurt noch nicht vorliegt, da diese Hochschule nicht an der ersten Stufe teilnimmt.
Der Bescheid wird am 23.09.2009 verschickt.
Die Rangpltze haben derzeit keine Aussagekraft.

heit dass jz im klartext, dass ich NUR in frankfurt eine chance habe? oder wie sieht das aus?
wr sehr nett, wenn mich jemadn aufklren knnte!
vlg

----------


## Elena1989

> Hallo gleichgesinnte!
> bin sooooo verzweifelt =(, dass ich mich hier angemeldet habe.....muss auch bis zum 23. warten. 
> habe aber auf meine mail folgende antwort bekommen:
> 
> Hallo,
> die Auskunft ist unverbindlich: bisher ist alles negativ, wobei das Ergebnis der U Frankfurt noch nicht vorliegt, da diese Hochschule nicht an der ersten Stufe teilnimmt.
> Der Bescheid wird am 23.09.2009 verschickt.
> Die Rangpltze haben derzeit keine Aussagekraft.
> 
> ...


Nicht zwingend, d.h. eigentlich nur, dass du bis jetzt noch auf kjeiner Uni einen Platz bekommen konntest, das kann bis zum 23. aber noch sehr gut sein..
Was hattest du denn fr ne DN und wo hast du dich beworben??

----------


## angel91

hab ein DN von 1,7 (nicht gerade sooo berauschend!) 
habe mich beworben bei
OP1 homburg
OP2 frankfurt --> komme auf 420punkte, reicht das?
OP3 mainz
OP4 dsseldorf
OP5 bochum
OP6 gieen

----------


## -Pluto-

Auerdem werden die Listen ja zum 2ten Verfahren noch einmal bereinigt!!
Diejenigen, die ihren festen Platz nicht angenommen haben fliegen total raus!!!

Also mal schauen und abwarten!!!!
Ich komm in Frankfurt auf 405 ;/
Kack!!!!!!

Aber ich denk mal in Frankfurt wirst du gute Chancen haben aber eben nicht 100%, weil die ganzen Super Mega Abis schon grtenteils vergeben werden!!!!

Wollen nicht noch ein paar mehr FSJ, Zivi oder zum Bund???? Ja?? BITTE?? :bhh:

----------


## Elphaba90

@ angel91,  mit 1,7 wird dir ein Studienplatz nicht sicher sein, aber ich denke in Frankfurt und in Homburg knntest du realistische Chancen haben :Meine Meinung:

----------


## angel91

das wre schne, wenn einige viele auf ihren platz verzichten wrden!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

wnsch dir viel glck, dass du in frankfurt angenommen wirst...wenn du drin bist, bin ich ja auch drin ::-stud: 
hast du ffm als OP1 oder als OP2?

----------


## Mystiqer

Hey,
bei mir gibs neue Infos :P

Auf meine Mail von vor 1er Stunde:
Sehr geehrte Damen und    Herren,
ich wollte mich einmal erkundigen wie der aktuelle Status meiner    Bewerbung ist.Ich bin mir im klaren das ich in meiner 1.OP Lbeck nicht    angenommen wurde bis jetzt,trotzdem wrde ich mir freuen wenn Sie mir    mitteilen knnten ob es (wenn sich zum 23. nichts ndert)fr Hamburg    reichen wird und welche Rnge ich in Lbeck/Hamburg im Moment belege und wo    die Grenzrnge sind.

Habe ich grad folgende Antwort erhalten:
diese  Auaskunft ist unverbindlich und nicht rechtskrftig.
innerhalb der 1. Stufe konnte noch keine Zulassung  erfolgen. Es besteht lediglich ein Vorschlag fr die Universitt Hamburg. Die  Rangpltze haben nur wenig Aussagekraft. Sie werden am 23.9. auf jeden Fall eine  Zulassung erhalten. Ich kann nur noch nicht beurteilen, *wo * die Zulassung erfolgen wird.  Sollten Pltze in Lbeck  nicht angetreten werden, knnen Sie sich vielleicht nach vorne verbessern.  Warten Sie jetzt bitte den 23.9.2009 ab. 

-->Wre es falsch da jetzt die Aussage rauszuziehen das ich in Hamburg auf jedenfall angenommen bin und eventuell (sogar) in Lbeck, was ich aber erst am 23. entscheidet?  :Smilie: 
OBwohl ich im Moment auch sehr auf Hamburg motiviert bin - und nich wirklich an Lbeck glaube weil kein einziger 1,3(mein NC) noch nichtmal zum Vorstellungsgesprch eingeladen wurde.

Machts gut Leute, Kopf hoch!
Till

----------


## Bjarne

hatte grad folgende mail im postfach



> diese Antwort ist unverbindlich. Erst der schriftliche Bescheid, der Morgen verschickt wird ist rechtskrftig. Sie erhalten eine Zulassung fr die Universitt Hamburg.


oh man mir egal, das wird schon mit dem bescheid bereinstimmen, bin so happy !!
kann ich mir nun endlich auto kaufen, RS ausbildung anfangen und sonst so den rest organisieren UND hab ab dem 5.9. ne beschftigung (vorbereitungsseminare  :Smilie: )

----------


## LilacAngel

@angel:
Hab Frankfurt auf OP1 und komme auch auf 420 Punkte. Hoffe echt mal, dass das reicht. Bisher hats ja leider noch nicht. Wie schtzt ihr denn die Chancen ein, da noch einen Platz zu bekommen mit der Punktzahl?
ABER: Was heit dass den, das Frankfurt nicht an der ersten Stufe des AdH teilnimmt? Schicken die ihre Bescheide also komplett erst am 23.9. raus und man kann jetzt im Prinzip noch gar nichts wissen?

----------


## angel91

@LilacAngel:
so hab ichs mach verstanden. ffm fhrt ja noch AWG un kann deshalb erst am 23.9. die bescheide rausschicken. 
ich hoffe dass es mit 420 klappt. es muss!
letztes jahr hats gereicht....

----------


## -Julchen-

Auch wenn es, wie der Typ am Telefon zehnmal betont hat, UNVERBINDLICH ist: Ich hab nen Platz in Heidelberg!!!! Jippi! Endlich Schluss mit Warten!! Ich freu mich schon so auf das Wohnungsuchen!!! Oh mann, so cool!!! ::-dance:  ::-stud:  ::-dance:  Lalalalala... Tag gerettet. Und jetzt geh ich ins Freibad, den Tag genieen!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## shara

Steinigt mich jetzt nicht wegen meinem Unwissen, aber warum geben die nur eine VORLUFIGE Zusage? Kann sich noch etwas in der kurzen zeit ndern (bitte nicht! Ich will nach Kln! *freu*) oder sichern die sich nur ab, falls die einen Fehler beim Nachschauen gemacht haben sollten...?

----------


## Elena1989

> Steinigt mich jetzt nicht wegen meinem Unwissen, aber warum geben die nur eine VORLUFIGE Zusage? Kann sich noch etwas in der kurzen zeit ndern (bitte nicht! Ich will nach Kln! *freu*) oder sichern die sich nur ab, falls die einen Fehler beim Nachschauen gemacht haben sollten...?


Ich denke letzteres. Bei mir hat der Mitarbeiter zum Beispiel nicht das Wort "unverbindlich" benutzt, sondern gesagt, dass es nicht rechtskrftig ist. 
NAchdem eben die BEscheide morgen erst offiziell kommen, sind alle vorherigen mndlichen Aussagen (auch, wenn sie zu 99% stimmen) eben noch unverbindlich ^^ Damit du sie nicht verklagst  :hmmm...:  (Wenn dem nicht so ist, lass ich mich gerne eines BEsseren belehren, aber ich dachte immer, das wre so... In den zwei Tagen wird sich ja kaum mehr was ndern...)

----------


## Yabbi

mal was anderes^^

Ich war heute morgen um 9 Uhr beim Auswahlgesprch in Gttingen. War echt n nettes Gesprch, ich glaube, ich konnte einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen, das hat auch der Professor nachher gesagt ("also auf mich haben Sie schonmal einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen"  :Smilie: ))) ), aber blderweise fiel im Gesprch die Frage auf meinen Zivildienst und da ist ihnen auch aufgefallen, dass ich den noch bis zum Sommersemester weiterfhren soll. Daraufhin fragten sie mich dann, was ich denn machen wrde, wenn ich den Platz jetzt nicht bekommen wrde, da antwortete ich nur mit: "Dann werde ich mich eben im Sommersemester nochmal bei Ihnen bewerben. Ich mchte hierher und davon mchte ich mich auch nicht durch einen Fehlversuch abbringen lassen"...

Naja... was meint ihr, glaubt ihr, dass mich die Uni trotzdem zum Wintersemester nimmt und mir den Platz bis zum Sommersemester freihlt oder glaubt ihr, dass ich mit der Zivi-Sache automatisch aus dem Rennen bin.

----------


## diejula

> @ diejulia:
> 
> wieviel Punkte hast du denn gem der Formel von letztem/diesem Jahr wenn ich mal fragen darf?
> Habe nmlich auch OP1 Heidelberg, eine Antwort wre sehr nett.
> 
> Ja, und natrlich: herzlichen Glckwunsch


 
je nach formel 81,.. bzw 83,...

----------


## shara

@Yabbi: Ich bin zwar nicht Experte auf diesem Gebiet, aber allein schon deine Formulierung: "davon werde ich mich auch nichtabbringen lassen" zeigt, dass du hochmotiviert und total berzeugt bist. Ich an deren Stelle wrde dich nehmen, zumal du ja auch einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen hast!

----------


## Yabbi

> @Yabbi: Ich bin zwar nicht Experte auf diesem Gebiet, aber allein schon deine Formulierung: "davon werde ich mich auch nichtabbringen lassen" zeigt, dass du hochmotiviert und total berzeugt bist. Ich an deren Stelle wrde dich nehmen, zumal du ja auch einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen hast!


Danke... hoffentlich hast du recht  :Grinnnss!: 

Und keep cool wegen Kln. Das klappt auf jedenfall  :Smilie:  Klingt immer so bld dieses "unverbindlich" oder "nicht rechtmig", aber die werden da schon gescheit gucken^^

Kln ist auch ne coole Uni, die bieten ja diesen Modellstudiengang an, richtig? das ist bestimmt nicht schlecht

----------


## shara

@Yabbi Hab ber den Modellstudiengang bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehrt! Ins kalte Wasser geworfen werden wir ja ohnehin fast alle, oder nicht? *lach*
War zwar noch nie in Gttingen, die Uni hat aber einen echt guten Ruf was Medizin angeht... Welchen DS hattest du denn?

----------


## Bjarne

@yabbi
wrd mir da auch keine sorgen machen! ich seh das so wie shara  :Smilie: 
@unverbindlich
ist einfach nur nicht rechtskrftig aber mir ist kein fall bekannt wo das ganze nicht mit dem bescheid bereingestimmt hat  :Smilie:

----------


## Yabbi

Ich hab ein Abi von 1,4 ... blderweise 1 Punkt in der Abiprfung an 1,3 vorbei... -.- Geschi mndlich wars xD hab auch den Deutschbonus in Gttingen, aber der zhlt beim Gesprch ja nicht^^

----------


## shara

Na, dann danke eucht beiden! Ich werde morgen sehnschtig den Postboten erwarten! Hoffentlich kommt der Brief schon morgen (aber wahrscheinlich eher doch nicht, stimmts?)... Aber ich freu mich auch schon auf die Ergebnisse auf der zvs-Seite! Ich frag mich ob dieses Jahr mehr leute bewerbungen fr medizin rausgeschickt haben.. Bis jetzt habe ich aus diesem thread mitbekommen, dass die NCs gestiegen sind.

----------


## plastikperle

ach, ich werd hier noch total verrckt.

sieht ja so langsam aus, als htten alle mehr oder weniger schne auskunft bekommen... ich warte immer noch. bld, bld, bld.  :grrrr....: 
ist noch jemand vorhanden, der noch nichts von der zvs gehrt hat? 

und wei jemand, ab wann die morgen den bescheid online stellen, so dass man sich das in seinem zvs-profil anschauen kann? das werden die wohl nicht 'von hand' machen, sondern automatisch, oder? dann knnte das ja schon morgens gehen.

ich will auch endlich mit grinsenden, funkelnden, strahlenden smileys um mich werfen!

----------


## Medi2009

Ab 9, halb 10 mssten die morgen in Daisy zu finden sein. Bei Leute die keinen PLatz bekommen haben steht da nichts.

----------


## shara

@plastikperle: Also VON der zvs hab ich auch nichts gehrt, sondern hab da gestern angerufen... Du hast noch ne halbe stunde zeit wenn dus heut noch probieren willst! Und dann wirf mit "grinsenden, funkelnden, strahlenden smileys" um dich! *lach*

----------


## plastikperle

> @plastikperle: Also VON der zvs hab ich auch nichts gehrt, sondern hab da gestern angerufen... Du hast noch ne halbe stunde zeit wenn dus heut noch probieren willst! Und dann wirf mit "grinsenden, funkelnden, strahlenden smileys" um dich! *lach*


ich hatte es ja probiert, aber mein genialer papa hat solche 0180-nummern gesperrt, damit unwissende kinder da nicht anrufen von unserem anschluss aus und ordentlich geld verpulvern. na ja, und mit dem handy ist mir das einfach zu teuer. pro versuch 69 cent, das geht ganz schn ans portemonnaie. 
ich hatte dafr schtzungsweise zwei millionen mails geschickt, die aber samt und sonders ignoriert werden, wies scheint...

einen tag werd ich noch aushalten, dann werdet ihr euch (hoffentlich) vor besagten smileys nicht mehr retten knnen. ^^

----------


## shara

Bitte? Ignoriert? Ich habe nmlich noch zustzlich ne mail an Gruppe03 geschickt und die hat mir innerhalb von 10 min zurckgeschrieben... Scheint von gruppe zu gruppe verschieden zu sein... *grbel*

----------


## Yabbi

> Bitte? Ignoriert? Ich habe nmlich noch zustzlich ne mail an Gruppe03 geschickt und die hat mir innerhalb von 10 min zurckgeschrieben... Scheint von gruppe zu gruppe verschieden zu sein... *grbel*


haha^^ ich habe auch Gruppe 3... mir haben sie auch ratzfatz geantwortet...

muss aber leider auf den 23. warten, da gttingen im ersten Verfahren keine Pltze vergibt

----------


## plastikperle

na, dann hab ich mein glck jetzt auch noch bei der magsichen gruppe03 probiert, auch wenn ich nicht in deren bereich falle.
mal schauen, vielleicht hilft das ja.  :hmmm...: 

ansonsten verkriech ich mich bis morgen mit dem ikea-katalog aufs sofa und trume von meiner lbecker wohnung.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## shara

Dann schreib auf, on es was gebracht hat, plastikperle!
^^ Was den ikea-katalog angeht... genau das hab ich gemacht, bevor ich deine antwort gelesen habe! *lach* Ich wei aber selbst mit ikea nicht, wie ich das geld fr die einrichtung meines zimmers zusammenkratzen soll...

----------


## Joolz

was hast du fr ne DN Plastikperle? Warst du beim Gesprch in Lbeck?

----------


## plastikperle

> was hast du fr ne DN Plastikperle? Warst du beim Gesprch in Lbeck?


ich hab 1,3. ja, ich war beim gesprch und es lief auch so gut, dass der herr professor mir am ende erzhlte, ich htte wohl 'sehr gute chancen'. der glaube an die richtigkeit seiner worte schwindet blo mit jedem vergehenden tag.  :hmmm...:  deshalb htte ich jetzt gerne mal eine zvs-aussage.
die kommt blo leider immer noch nicht.

@shara:
zum glck kann ich eine menge mbel wie regale von zuhause mitnehmen, kche und groer schrank sind eingebaut und schreibtisch und bett schon vorhanden. (das alles natrlich nur, wenn lbeck mich und infolgedessen ich die wohnung nehmen kann.) aber ich schau noch nach einem bezahlbaren sessel, kchentisch und sthlen. da ist ikea natrlich die erste adresse.
hast du denn schon eine wohnung in sicht? wenn ikea zu teuer wird, dann kannst du ja auch nach so mbelmrkten aus haushaltsauflsungen suchen. da wrde ich nicht gerade mein sofa kaufen, aber einen guten, billigen tisch findet man da bestimmt.

----------


## lindali

Also ich hab grad eine zvs email bekommen, mit dem schlichten Vermerk mal anzurufen -.-

(DN 1,5, 1.op Marburg, dann 3.op halle 4. bonn 5. gieen und 6. homburg)
Bin gestern direkt durchgekommen und man hat mir gesagt, dass ich in homburg (6.OP :-O )  drin wre, aber bis zum 23. warten muss, weil ich in den OPs noch "hochrutschen" kann.
Daraufhin hab ich der ZVS gemailed, weil ich voll verunsichert bin (und ja mich verrckt mache^^). Schlielich haben alles Unis nach numerischen Listen entschieden (d.h. in MR, Halle, Bonn und Gi ist der NC vorlufig auf min 1,4 gestiegen? (bin 3 Punkte an 1,4 vorbei)), und ihre Pltze vergeben, wie soll ich da in der zweiten stufe noch meine preferenzleiter hochklettern knnen?

----------


## plastikperle

> Also ich hab grad eine zvs email bekommen, mit dem schlichten Vermerk mal anzurufen -.-
> 
> (DN 1,5, 1.op Marburg, dann 3.op halle 4. bonn 5. gieen und 6. homburg)
> Bin gestern direkt durchgekommen und man hat mir gesagt, dass ich in homburg (6.OP :-O )  drin wre, aber bis zum 23. warten muss, weil ich in den OPs noch "hochrutschen" kann.
> Daraufhin hab ich der ZVS gemailed, weil ich voll verunsichert bin (und ja mich verrckt mache^^). Schlielich haben alles Unis nach numerischen Listen entschieden (d.h. in MR, Halle, Bonn und Gi ist der NC vorlufig auf min 1,4 gestiegen? (bin 3 Punkte an 1,4 vorbei)), und ihre Pltze vergeben, wie soll ich da in der zweiten stufe noch meine preferenzleiter hochklettern knnen?


ich muss gestehen, bei diesem nachrckverfahren am 23. september blicke ich auch nicht so ganz durch. 
ich kann es mir nur so vorstellen, dass die z.b die uni marburg an die zvs die information sendet, dass sie hans, der 1,3 hat, und peter, der 1,1 hat, aufnehmen will. die zvs stellt fest, dass marburg aber nur vierte ortsprferenz auf hans' liste ist, und gibt ihm einen platz an einer anderen uni, die bei ihm weiter oben steht. das heit, hans immatrikuliert sich nicht in marburg und sein platz wird frei. peter hat marburg zwar auf seiner ersten op stehen, macht aber erst noch seinen zivi.
das heit, zwei leute sind raus und die zwei nchstbesten rcken am 23. september nach. dann kann es ja sein, dass damit nicht nur leute mit 1,4 nachkommen, sondern die nchsten auf der liste, die zufllig nur 1,5 haben.
und da die zvs aus erfahrung wei, dass so was oft passiert, lsst sie dich bis zum 23. september warten, ob an deinen hheren ops nicht noch leute abspringen und du nachrcken kannst. 
bisschen wirr, aber ich hoffe, du kannst damit was anfangen. =)

ach ja.. und der hinweis, dass du doch bitte anrufen sollst, ist um zehn vor vier natrlich besonders witzig.

----------


## lindali

danke, perlchen  :hmmm...: 
Damit kann ich mir den gefhlten 100. anruf sparen  :hmmm...:  
Und dann gehts leider weiter mit hoffen, warten, bangen, hoffen...
Hab eigentlich gedacht, dass es mit Marburg "auf Anhieb" klappt und mir da schon eine Wohnung gesichert. Jetzt aber realisieren zu mssen noch 3 Unis abklappern zu mssen, um nach Marburg zu kommen...ist schon bisschen bitter.
Naja, hauptsache ich hab nen studoplatz ;)

----------


## Joolz

hm, hast du in Lbeck nen Bonus, wenn nicht wrst du die erste von der ich hre, dass sie mit 1,3 beim Gesprch war  :Smilie:

----------


## plastikperle

> hm, hast du in Lbeck nen Bonus, wenn nicht wrst du die erste von der ich hre, dass sie mit 1,3 beim Gesprch war



gibt immer ein erstes mal.  :hmmm...:  von einem bonus wsste ich nichts - keine ausbildung, kein tms. sonst vergibt lbeck da eigentlich nichts. aber soweit ich wei, war man mit 1,0 und 1,1 direkt drin und mit 1,2 und 1,3 im gesprch. vielleicht nicht alle 1,3er, wer wei, eventuell war da das losglck im spiel.

----------


## Bjarne

bin auch gruppe 3 und hab auch innerhalb von 20 minuten nichtmal ne antwort gehabt, moment, kanns sogar genau sagen:
gemailt 11:46
antwort: 11.58
 :Smilie: 
war ich doch sehr positiv berrascht von. vermutlich haben die eine abreitskraft eingeteilt nur um mails zu beantworten die so nervige kleine angehende medizinstudenten wie wir denen schicken  :Big Grin:

----------


## shara

Hmmm. Haushaltsauflsungen? Daran hab ich bisher noch nicht gedacht. Danke fr den Tip plastikperle..... Ja, ich hab schon eine Wohnung, d. h. Platz in ner WG im Studentenwerk Kln. Einzug 1.Oktober... also erstmal streichen und einrichten. Ich berleg grad, hatte ALDI diese woche nicht Wandfarbe?!? (sorry, wenn ich diesen thread zweckentfremde!*lach)
@Bjarne, tja, wahrscheinlich gibts in unserer gelobten gruppe drei  keinelangsamen menschen! *tsch* :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Hi,
ich hab auch ne Mail an die ZVS geschickt, aber bis jetzt keine Antwort bekommen, naja mal gucken bis morgen, sonst muss ich da mal anrufen  :bhh:

----------


## Joolz

Gruppe 3 scheint gut zu sein, ich hab auch Antwort bekommen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

vielleicht sollte ich auch mal an Gruppe 3 schreiben  :was ist das...?:  wie lange beantworten die heute Mails noch?

----------


## plastikperle

> Hmmm. Haushaltsauflsungen? Daran hab ich bisher noch nicht gedacht. Danke fr den Tip plastikperle..... Ja, ich hab schon eine Wohnung, d. h. Platz in ner WG im Studentenwerk Kln. Einzug 1.Oktober... also erstmal streichen und einrichten. Ich berleg grad, hatte ALDI diese woche nicht Wandfarbe?!? (sorry, wenn ich diesen thread zweckentfremde!*lach)
> @Bjarne, tja, wahrscheinlich gibts in unserer gelobten gruppe drei  keinelangsamen menschen! *tsch*


dann ist der schnelle gruppe03-mensch vermutlich gerade auf toilette gewesen, als meine mail bei ihm angekommen ist. und whrenddessen hat sein kollege, der es eher beschaulich mag (bestimmt der, der meine eigentliche gruppe betreut), ihn vertreten, meine mail gelesen, sich 'hmgrl, die hat mir doch auch schon drei mails geschrieben, blde kuh' gedacht und die nachricht in den papierkorb verschoben.

----------


## Bjarne

> dann ist der schnelle gruppe03-mensch vermutlich gerade auf toilette gewesen, als meine mail bei ihm angekommen ist. und whrenddessen hat sein kollege, der es eher beschaulich mag (bestimmt der, der meine eigentliche gruppe betreut), ihn vertreten, meine mail gelesen, sich 'hmgrl, die hat mir doch auch schon drei mails geschrieben, blde kuh' gedacht und die nachricht in den papierkorb verschoben.


was ist denn deien eigentliche gruppe? klang grad so als wenn du ne mail an eine andere als die dir zugewiesene gruppe geschickt hast?

----------


## plastikperle

> was ist denn deien eigentliche gruppe? klang grad so als wenn du ne mail an eine andere als die dir zugewiesene gruppe geschickt hast?


meine zugewiesene gruppe ist nummer 2. da die menschen da mir weder gestern den tag ber noch heute morgen zu antworten geruht haben, habe ich auf gut glck auch die erste und die vielgerhmte dritte gruppe angeschrieben. 
gebracht hat es mir nichts.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Bjarne

> meine zugewiesene gruppe ist nummer 2. da die menschen da mir weder gestern den tag ber noch heute morgen zu antworten geruht haben, habe ich auf gut glck auch die erste und die vielgerhmte dritte gruppe angeschrieben. 
> gebracht hat es mir nichts.


na die haben vermutlich auch garkeinen zugriff auf deine daten, zumindest nicht mehr als du auch in daisy sehen kannst, hat mir zumindest mal eine dame gesagt als ich da angerufen hab...
dass die 2. so lansgam ist, ist natrlich doff fr dich aber keine angst, morgen bist du dann auch schlauer ;)

----------


## -Julchen-

Also meine Gruppe 4 hat mir heut morgen als einzige ne Antwort gemailt, mit der ich was anfangen konnte. Auerdem war die Antwort auch noch recht freundlich!

*unverbindlich* kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass Sie  eine Zulassung in Heidelberg erhalten werden. Die endgltigen Bescheide werden  morgen versandt. Sie knnen ihn sich im Laufe des Tages dann auch mit Ihren  Nutzerdaten bei Daisy ausdrucken.
M.f.G.
Ihre  Gruppe 04

Und das innerhalb von 18 Minuten!!! Die Leute am Telefon haben immer so rumgedruckt und nichts richtiges rausgelassen...

----------


## Yvonne89

wei vielleicht hier jemand ob morgen auch schon die ergebnisse von essen kommen oder ist das eher unwahrscheinlich, da gestern erst der letzte tag fr die auswahlgesprche war?  :Oh nee...:

----------


## shara

@ Julchen-: Am telefon rumgedruckst? kann ich berhaupt nicht besttigen! Die Frau bei mir war total nett und musste sogar anfangen zu lachen, als ich ihr superfrhlich plappernd gedankt hab fr ihre infos! 
 Sagt mal, bin ich denn hier die einzige mit guten zvs-erfahrungen? Es lebe gruppe 3!!!! *grins*
PS: Morgen kann ich den bescheid lesen... kanns kaum erwarten!

----------


## -Julchen-

Hab auch nur mit Mnnern telefoniert: Alle lter, tiefe Stimmen, sehr auskunftsunfreudig! Hab denen die paar Sachen richtig aus der Nase ziehen mssen... Aber ich hatte auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit der ZVS so ists nicht. Damals hatt ich allerdings auch mit ner Frau telefoniert!!! :bhh:

----------


## Elena1989

Also, ich hatte gestern auch nen Mann, der seeeeehr genervt war, aber mir ohne Murren Auskunft gegeben hat ^^
Hab nur gefragt, ob schon Ergebnisse da sind und er. "Ja. Registriernummer?" *g*
 :Big Grin:  Kurz und knapp, aber ich hab erfahren, was ich wissen wollte ^^

----------


## shara

na, dann ist ja gut... mir fllt grad auf, musst du deine profileinstellungen fr den ort nicht ndern?

----------


## Fourtex

boahhh ist ja mal der hammer JULCHEN, glckwnsch zu deinem platz an der uni HD, kann ich dich nach deinen qualis fragen, sprich DN,TMS,etc. ; denn HD wr auch meine traumuni ....

----------


## lilapple

Freu mich fr alle die jetz schon jubeln knnen, aber fhl mich auch irgendwie wie der letzte Loser.. Scheinen ja viele frohe Botschaften erhalten zu haben..

----------


## ruhrpottlieschen

Hab heute morgen an Gruppe01 geschrieben und noch keine antwort.
Geht das anderen auch so?
Nachdem ich erfahren habe dass ich mit meinem 1,3 in Kln genau auf der Kippe stehe, bin ich nur noch mehr nervs. 
Wei jemand, wann der bescheid hochgeladen wird?

----------


## plastikperle

da gibt es noch mehr, die nichts gehrt haben. zum beispiel ich. ^^
wann der bescheid hochgeladen wird, wei wohl keiner so genau, aber ich werde es  morgen ab acht immer wieder probieren und immer verzweifelter werden, wenn nichts kommt.
wir sind da wohl in derselben lage.

----------


## -Julchen-

> Also, ich hatte gestern auch nen Mann, der seeeeehr genervt war, aber mir ohne Murren Auskunft gegeben hat ^^
> Hab nur gefragt, ob schon Ergebnisse da sind und er. "Ja. Registriernummer?" *g*
>  Kurz und knapp, aber ich hab erfahren, was ich wissen wollte ^^


  Knnte der selbe gewesen sein  :Grinnnss!:  Nur das ich aus dem nur das Ntigste rausgekriegt hab. "Also hat es fr HD gereicht?" -"Ja"- "Knnen sie mir sagen, mit wieviel Punkten?"-"Alles Weitere steht morgen in Ihrem Bescheid."- "Ok danke tschss"-aufgelegt  :bhh:

----------


## muffinn

also ich hab auch heute gegen 11 uhr ne mail geschrieben an gruppe 01, aber immer noch keine antwort erhalten. wird wohl nix. 
ganz schn krass, dass es da solche unterscheide zwischen den einzelnen gruppen gibt!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## -Julchen-

> boahhh ist ja mal der hammer JULCHEN, glckwnsch zu deinem platz an der uni HD, kann ich dich nach deinen qualis fragen, sprich DN,TMS,etc. ; denn HD wr auch meine traumuni ....


Danke!! :Grinnnss!:  Freu mich auch riesig!!
Also Abi war 1,9 (631 Punkte) und der TMS Standardwert 117 (DN 1,2).
Nach dieser neuen Formel, die hier auch irgendwo im Forum steht km ich auf 60 Punkte. HAst schon bei der ZVS angerufen und nach den *VORLUFIGEN* *grins* Ergebnissen gefragt? Oder hltst du noch bis morgen durch??

----------


## ruhrpottlieschen

> also ich hab auch heute gegen 11 uhr ne mail geschrieben an gruppe 01, aber immer noch keine antwort erhalten. wird wohl nix. 
> ganz schn krass, dass es da solche unterscheide zwischen den einzelnen gruppen gibt!


Irgendwie auch unfair^^ Die nervsitt steigt doch nur, wenn man von anderen irgendwelche dinge hrt^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Ich bin berhaupt nicht mehr nervs....nachdem ich hier die NCs lese, kann ich mit meinen 1,6 einpacken....... :grrrr....:  berleg ob ich morgen anrufen soll oder einfach warten soll...

----------


## Fourtex

Ne also bei mir ist das so, dass ich als kriegsdienstverweigerer statt zivi ein FSJ macht, da fr das bei den unis auch paar pnktchen gibt, die ja doch relevant sein knnen. und dann mach ich noch diesen 90-tgigen krankenpflegepraktikum inklusive, hab das hinter mir, und dann mach ich im mai auch den TMS und versuch da sehr sehr viel raus zuholen, werde lernen als ob es um mein leben geht!! so wie ich das von manchen hier verstanden hab, sind ja manche auch so mit 2,1 und so in HD, MA reingekommen ... also sehr sehr viel hngt von diesem tms ab!!! hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..

----------


## Fourtex

oder du schaust einfach morgen bei "daisy" nach black-eyes, also mit 1,6 und eben einem super tms kommt man in HD rein ... siehe "Julchen" ( = mein Vorbild geworden ) !!

----------


## ruhrpottlieschen

> oder du schaust einfach morgen bei "daisy" nach black-eyes, also mit 1,6 und eben einem super tms kommt man in HD rein ... siehe "Julchen" ( = mein Vorbild geworden ) !!


Ich finds brigens total super, dass man auch mit nem guten zweierschnitt irgendwo chance auf nen studienplatz hat, wenn man zeigt dass man das richtig gut kann, was ntig ist frs studium!(TMS-test)
ist ja schon unfair, dass man mit 18 schon kaum chancen auf einen studienplatz hat^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Danke fr die aufbauenden Worte....aber das ganze warten regt mich auf bzw. macht mich total irre. Mal schauen was raus kommt, zur Not dann im Sommersemester nchstes Jahr, man soll ja die Hoffnung nie aufgeben.

----------


## -Julchen-

@Fourtex: Mann jetzt fhl ich mich aber geehrt!!! :hmmm...: 
Sind sogar welche mit 2,2 und super TMS reingekommen!! 
Genauso hab ichs auch gemacht, erst FSJ und TMS und dann ein Jahr spter Studienplatz bekommen! Noch vor nem Jahr dacht ich, dass es mit 1,9 niemals reicht fr mein Wunschstudium und hab mir schon tausend Alternativen berlegt und jetzt fang ich in Heidelberg an!! Das ist soooooooo toll!!! :Top: Ich knnt immernoch die ganze Zeit laut schreien vor Freude! Mal sehn, vllt mach ichs morgen, wenn ich den richtigen Bescheid hab (und grad keiner da ist^^). Ist ja bis jetzt alles nur *VORLUFIG* :bhh:  :bhh: !

----------


## Fourtex

genau denn zum SS sind all die TOP-bewerber mit den super DN und mega TMS schon weg, aber dafr ist die auswahl an unis begrenzt. aus baden-wrttemberg bietet nur die uni tbingen medizin im SS an!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

ja, aber ich wrde gerne in Erlangen studieren und die bieten ein Sommersemester an. Aber es ist noch soooooooooooooooooooooo langggggggggggeeeeeeeeeee  :Smilie:  ihr Mitleidenden ihr versteht mich, aber meine Umwelt kann es zur Zeit berhaupt nicht akzeptieren, dass ich total auf Kohlen sitze....

----------


## swenja

> ja, aber ich wrde gerne in Erlangen studieren und die bieten ein Sommersemester an. Aber es ist noch soooooooooooooooooooooo langggggggggggeeeeeeeeeee  ihr Mitleidenden ihr versteht mich, aber meine Umwelt kann es zur Zeit berhaupt nicht akzeptieren, dass ich total auf Kohlen sitze....



Zum SS 2010 hast du mit deinem Schnitt doch gute Chancen in Erlangen und bis dahin kannst du ja dein Krankenpflegepraktikum machen.

----------


## Fourtex

boah genau dass mach ich den ganzen sommer lang durch Julchen, dacht mit meinem schnitt krieg ich niemals ein platz fr medizin; hab an ungarn,schweiz,sterreich, privat uni wittenberg, ja sogar an ausbildungen und ber die wartezeitquote nachgedacht, hab heut mit meinem fsj angefangen, sogar zudem musste ich lange mit mir selbst kmpfen ... sogar an andere studiengnge wie biotechnologie, jura , etc. hab ich dran gedacht, aber NIX DA mein wunschstudium ist und bleibt medizin, mge die bezahlung, die schichtarbeit , das schwere studium, das beschissene gesundheitssystem in DE noch so beschissen sein, ich will und werde arzt sein aus vollem herzen ... ein fettes dankeschn fr die uni HD dafr dass sie den TMS so stark mitbewerten lsst !!

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Danke Swenja, du hast ja recht aber man macht sich halt trotzdem total Gedanken  :Smilie:  kennst es ja selber

Das mit dem TMS finde ich auch total klasse und auch alle, die daran teilnehmen und dann so eine tolle Leistung hervorbringen, diese haben es wirklich verdient eine Verbesserung zu bekommen.

----------


## -Julchen-

> boah genau dass mach ich den ganzen sommer lang durch Julchen, dacht mit meinem schnitt krieg ich niemals ein platz fr medizin; hab an ungarn,schweiz,sterreich, privat uni wittenberg, ja sogar an ausbildungen und ber die wartezeitquote nachgedacht, hab heut mit meinem fsj angefangen, sogar zudem musste ich lange mit mir selbst kmpfen ... sogar an andere studiengnge wie biotechnologie, jura , etc. hab ich dran gedacht, aber NIX DA mein wunschstudium ist und bleibt medizin, mge die bezahlung, die schichtarbeit , das schwere studium, das beschissene gesundheitssystem in DE noch so beschissen sein, ich will und werde arzt sein aus vollem herzen ... ein fettes dankeschn fr die uni HD dafr dass sie den TMS so stark mitbewerten lsst !!


Siehst, an solche Sachen hab ich auch gedacht... Hab n Ausbildungsplatz fr GuKP und gleich zwei Studienpltze fr Bio. Aber das, was ich eigentlich wirklich will ist Medizin und das hat ja- dank TMS- jetzt auch geklappt!! Jetzt sag ich halt die andren Sachen ab und freu mich wie ein Schneeknig auf Mitte Oktober!!! :Top:

----------


## ruhrpottlieschen

> Siehst, an solche Sachen hab ich auch gedacht... Hab n Ausbildungsplatz fr GuKP und gleich zwei Studienpltze fr Bio. Aber das, was ich eigentlich wirklich will ist Medizin und das hat ja- dank TMS- jetzt auch geklappt!! Jetzt sag ich halt die andren Sachen ab und freu mich wie ein Schneeknig auf Mitte Oktober!!!


herzlichen glckwunsch!
Du hast es vermutlich mehr verdient als die meisten "superabi-macher".
wobei 1,9 auch noch ziemlich gut ist!

----------


## Razi89

hey, 
ist hier noch jemand wach? bin neu hier im forum, hab mich gerade mal angemeldet....hat irgendjemand von euch schon was von der uni essen gehrt? bzw. war zum auswahlgesprch eingeladen?

----------


## Yvonne89

ich war beim auswahlgesprch im essen  :Smilie:  hab aber leider keine ahnung wann die liste von denen fertig ist weil die auswahlgesprche ja noch bis gestern gingen und die professoren haben auch irgendwie jedem was anderes gesagt :/

----------


## Razi89

@yvonne89 was hattest du denn fr ne DN ? 

wie lief das gesprch bei dir? ich war super nervs

----------


## Bjarne

> [...]hab ich dran gedacht, aber NIX DA mein wunschstudium ist und bleibt medizin, mge die bezahlung, die schichtarbeit , das schwere studium, das beschissene gesundheitssystem in DE noch so beschissen sein, ich will und werde arzt sein aus vollem herzen ... [...]


wo kann ich das unterschreiben?

----------


## plastikperle

eine runde funkelnder, glitzernder, strahlender smileys!
 :Party:  ::-winky:  :Woow:  :Top:  :bhh:  ::-dance:  ::-stud: 

hab gerade den zulassungsbescheid fr lbeck bei daisy vorgefunden, ich bin dann kurz die ganze welt umarmen!

ich krieg mich echt nicht mehr ein.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Yvonne89

ich hab ne dn von 1,7 und das auswahlgesprch lief eigentlich ganz gut aber ich kann nicht beurteilen wie die das sehen  :Big Grin:  ich hab auf jeden fall keinen bescheid, glaub aber auch nicht, dass die liste aus esse berhaupt schon fertig ist...

----------


## shara

Juhu, juhu, bescheide sind da! Ich werde medizin studieren! Das muss ich mir ganz oft sagen bevor ichs begreife! Fangt ihr (also die mit schlechten physik- und chemiekenntnissen) jetzt schon an zu lernen oder macht das eurer meinung nach nicht viel sinn? Ich mchte so gerne alles richtig machen, jetzt wo ich de studienplatz schon habe!

----------


## Mystiqer

Hallo Leute,

@Plastikperle
Kannst nochmal deine DN bzw. irgendwelche Boni/Gesprche wiederholen? =)

@All
Ich bin aktuell mit einem DN(ohne Boni) von 1,3 in meiner 2.OP Hamburg zugelassen. Wie hoch stehen eurer Meinung nach die Chancen im Nachrckverfahren zum 23. noch in meine 1. OP Lbeck reinzurutschen?
(was ich evtl. gar nich will  :was ist das...?: )

Vielen Dank fr den Support :Top: ,
Till

----------


## lilapple

Sind inzwischen irgendwelche Zahlen der ZVS Seite zu entnehmen? Bewerberzahlen oder Rnge?   Find da nix  :Frown:  

Oh man ich peil das nach wie vor mit W net.. Komme anscheinend berall mit meinem Abi rein, sogar in erster Stufe, aber nicht in Wrzburg  :Frown:

----------


## -Pluto-

Was fr ein DN hast du eigentlich??

In Wrzburg ist ja der DN schon immer etwas niedrger gewesen!!
Aber im SoSe hast du hhere Chancen reinzukommen!!!

----------


## plastikperle

@mystiger:
ich habe 1,3 und war zum gesprch in lbeck eingeladen, ansonsten keine boni. sieht so aus, als wren nicht alle mit 1,3 eingeladen worden... aber wonach die gegangen sind, wei ich nicht.

ich habe auch keine ahnung, wen die in lbeck nachrcken lassen. ob die nur diejenigen, die im gesprch waren, aber nicht gut genug waren, aufrcken lassen oder ob die dann ganz allgemein von der dn ausgehen.
am besten wre wohl bei der uni anrufen und nachfragen. ^^

----------


## lilapple

1,3  :Frown:  und ne Bonierung von 0,1..
Ja damit hab ich mich bis jetzt auch immer getrstet (obwohl ich ein halbes Jahr Warten gerade irgendwie auch voll unangenehm finde), aber ich hab inzwischen sogar Angst, dass es da nicht mehr reichen knnte, eben weil sich so viele Mehrbewerber ergeben haben und viele mit gutem Abi im WS nicht unterkommen  :Frown:  Wenn ich jetzt das halbe Jahr komplett so durchleiden muss, weil ich  befrchte wieder nichts zu bekommen, sterb ich bevor ich ein Studium aufnehmen kann  :Frown:  Die letzten SS wren mir immer zu 110 prozent sicher gewesen.. aber was wenn sich alles ndert?? Oh man berwltigende Panik  :Frown:

----------


## tetrapak

@ Perle und Mystiger: Sobald ihr eure Rnge in Lbeck wisst, lasst es mich doch mal wissen. Gestern wollte ich in Lbeck anrufen, nur leider war keine Ansprechperson ans Telefon zu bekommen. Morgen versuche ichs nochmal. Eigentlich sollte man sowohl fr jeden direkt zugelassenen Kandidaten (die 1. 50% im AdH) als auch fr jeden Gesprchskandidaten der abspringt (2. 50% im AdH) nachrcken knnen. Eine echt mysterise Sache ist aber z.B., dass nun nur 50 Leute ausgewhlt wurden und vorher immer die Rede von 120 Gesprchsteilnehmern war, die sich 60 Pltze streitig machen.

----------


## -Pluto-

@lilapple keine Panik, du bist ja nicht allein. Hier gibts einige, die noch nichts bekommen haben und warten. Einige sogar schon Jahrelang!! Da hast du wesentlich bessere Chancen. Aber ich wei wie du dich fhlst. Htte ich letztes Jahr Kiel angegeben wre ich drinnen gewesen. Oder im SoSe lagen normal die NCs immer bei 1,8. Buuum fang ich an mich zu bewerben sind sie nur noch bei 1,7 ;(

Aber es gibt ja noch das 2te Verfahren, bestimmt wirst du damit unterkommen. Wenn du dann was hast kannst du ja immer noch versuchen zu tauschen.

----------


## Razi89

@ lilapple ich wei wie du dich fhlst, mir gehts momentan genauso....hab ne DN von 1,6 und hab mich nur an den unis beworben, die in den letzten jahren 1,7 oder 1,8 hatten, hab bis jetzt auch noch nichts gehrt von der zvs =( werd wohl noch auf den 23.9. warten mssen und hoffen dann ne zusage zu bekommen, ansonsten mind. 1 semester warten

----------


## Himbeerfleischer

Moin...

grade bei der ZVS angerufen. "Leider haben sie bis jetzt keine Zulassung"...ich dreh DURCH! Habe mich fr ZM beworben, (DN 1,9 2 Wartesemester (Zivi)). 
Hab dann natrlich gleich gefragt, wo die Grenzen lagen bei meinen Unis:

Mainz: 1,8
Bonn: 1,8
Kln: 1,8
Homburg: 1,8
Mnchen: 1,5
Dsseldorf: (nicht mehr zugehrt weil ich so angepisst war wegen 0,1!)

Wie stehen meine Chancen im Nachrckverfahren? Ist da was zu machen?

Mein GOTT reg ich mich auf !!!!!!

----------


## Anti-MG

@Pluto
Du hast auch 1,8?!
Was hast du denn angegeben und hast du noch irgendwelche Hoffnungen bei irgendeiner Uni?? :Nixweiss:

----------


## muffinn

> @lilapple keine Panik, du bist ja nicht allein. Hier gibts einige, die noch nichts bekommen haben und warten.


ja da knnte ich mich dazugesellen. oh man ich dachte mein abi von 1,4 wre gut. aber heute muss ich feststellen, dass es in wahrheit doch nicht so toll ist. und ich will nicht mehr warten!!!!  :Hh?:  diese blde ungewissheit.... 

trotzdem glckwunsch an alle, die ihre pltze haben =)

----------


## -Pluto-

Also an ein paar Unis wird sich der NC 100% um 1/10 steigen, also wrst du vorne mitdrinnen!!!

----------


## lindali

Heyhey, sind auch glckliche fr Marbrug oder Gieen vertreten?
Da wrden mich die DNe mal interessiern!

(auch bis zum 23. warten muss -.-)

----------


## angel91

@muffin:
wenn du dich schon mit 1,4 so mies fhlst, dann kann ich ja mit 1,7 einpacken!

@pluto:
welche unsi hast du denn angegeben, wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## Razi89

wei einer, wann man die auswahlgrenzen auf der seite der zvs sehen kann?

----------


## -Pluto-

Also meine beiden wichtigsten Unis sind Frankfurt und Kiel!!!
An beiden Unis komm ich mit Bonus auf 1,3!!!

Mein Durchschnitt liegt bei 1,8 ;( Dienst und 2 WS

Ach ja un Homburg liegt au noch irgendwo rum auf ner Op!
Aber mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt in Frankfurt und Kiel!!
Bin total geschockt, dass der NC jetzt schon in Kiel bei 1,1 liegt!
*heul

----------


## angel91

in Kiel mit Bonus 1,1 oder ohne??

----------


## tetrapak

"Liebe Bewerberinnen und Bewerber,
wir freuen uns, Ihnen mitteilen zu knnen, dass Sie einen Studienplatz in Lbeck bekommen werden. Aufgrund eines Kodierungsfehlers erhalten Sie Ihre Zulassung erst am 23. September von der ZVS und nicht, wie angekndigt, jetzt Anfang September. Bitte haben Sie noch etwas Geduld."

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  !!!

----------


## plastikperle

> "Liebe Bewerberinnen und Bewerber,
> wir freuen uns, Ihnen mitteilen zu knnen, dass Sie einen Studienplatz in Lbeck bekommen werden. Aufgrund eines Kodierungsfehlers erhalten Sie Ihre Zulassung erst am 23. September von der ZVS und nicht, wie angekndigt, jetzt Anfang September. Bitte haben Sie noch etwas Geduld."
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  !!!


xD 
na also, das ist doch mal eine gelungene berraschung.
gratuliere!  ::-winky: 

dann sieht man sich wohl zur einfhrungswoche in lbeck. ^^

----------


## Medi2009

Verffentlich die ZVS nicht die ergebnisse des Adh1 und von Angebot und Nachfrage?

----------


## lilapple

@Pluto, Razi und Muffinn: Ist schon alles echt grausam.. Aber tut gut hier zumindest mit "Gleichleidenden" Kontakt zu haben. 
Hilft alles nix, wir mssen warten. Htte nie gedacht, dass das so grausam ist..
Aber werde versuchen die Zeit dazu zu nutzen, mich schonmal auf das schlimmste gefasst zu machen. Bin offensichtlich ber 100 Rnge hinter dem Grenzrang.. Somit sieht W fr mich rabenschwarz aus. Und dass jemand mit mir Tauscht, also W gegen Mainz, ist ja auch recht unwahrscheinlich  :Frown:

----------


## risingsun

> Verffentlich die ZVS nicht die ergebnisse des Adh1 und von Angebot und Nachfrage?



joar darauf warte ich auch

----------


## lilapple

Eben, das msste eigentlich heut on gestellt werden...

----------


## Hammertime

hat jemand in der lustren runde ne zusage fr rostock oder frankfurt? 

wenn ja, wie ist denn euer DN, bzw. wisst ihr was ber den Grenzrang?

----------


## risingsun

http://www2.zvs.de/index.php?id=972

here we go

frankfurt gibts erst was am 23, )

----------


## lilapple

> http://www2.zvs.de/index.php?id=972


Ahja, danke!
Heftig das jetzt nochmal so zu sehen.. 
Und bezglich der Grenzrnge? steht da auch irgendwo was?

----------


## Razi89

hat jemand hier ne zusage fr essen, bochum, dsseldorf? wenn ja, wie war eure DN? bzw. wisst ihr was ber den grenzrang?

glckwunsch an alle, die einen platz haben =)

sch*** warterei.....is doch echt zum heulen

----------


## Bjarne

sooo nun ists offiziell!!! meine 1. OP Hamburg ist es  :Smilie: 
nun unterlagen raussuchen und am 11. hin zum einschreiben, ist da scheinbar nach buchstaben sortiert...
lg

----------


## -Pluto-

Oh man ich finds des is absoluter Hammer mit Kiel 1,1 Dienst ja :O

Da mssen sich ja ziemlich viele mit nem Super duper Abi und 15 Pkt beworben haben!!!!!! 
Man ihr macht uns, die auf den Bonus angewiesen sind alles kaputt ;(

Schock, naja jetzt sind wenigstens anderswo Pltze frei ;(

----------


## sony_88

endlich sind die Ergebnisse raus! Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben und an diejenigen, die es leider nicht geschafft haben, mchte ich sagen, dass sie ihre Hoffnung nicht verlieren sollten. Habe selber warten mssen und hab jetzt eine Zusage fr Lbeck bekommen.

----------


## wolfgang caspar

wo kriege ich die nachfrage her? also die bewerberzahlen auf die einzelnen unis?

und aachen ist bei zahnmedizin 1,9, ich knnte heulen ey  :Frown:  genau das was cih nicht angegeben habe :\ suuuuuuuper

----------


## marja21

in w ists zwar bei 1,7 (was ich hab) aber nachrangiges kriterium is 8 WZ....ich check das nicht, wie kann sich jemand mit so nem guten schnitt erst nach 4 jahren bewerben?? 
Wie wahrscheinlich denkt ihr ist es, dass ich zum 23.09 noch ne zusage bekomme? Ich mein den NC hab ich ja geknackt. :Nixweiss:

----------


## Zanza

h, blde Frage, aber redest du ber ZM? Nehm ich mal an, oder?
Vielleicht hat sich derjenige ja erst nach ner Ausbildung dafr entschieden, zu studieren oder hat im Ausland schon was anderes studiert...

Aber die NCs fr HM sind schon irgendwie heftig, oder? Also, Dsseldorf und Homburg mit 1,6 noch die niedrigsten, ansonsten 1,1 in Mnster und Wrzburg und auch sonst nicht ohne...

----------


## Medi2009

"Serh geehrter Herr XC,

Ihr Rang liegt bei 479 und der letzte ausgewhlte Bewerber hatte einen Rang von 266."

Meint ihr da ist noch Hoffnung??

----------


## marja21

ja sorry meinte Zahnmedizin.
Ja wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn dass ich vielleicht noch zum 23.09. ne zusage bekomm? Weil ich hab genau auch 1,7 und 2 Wartesemester. Meinst du das knnte noch klappen? Bin grad voll verzweifelt.
Aber es werden ja wohl nicht soo viele sein die ausgerechnet so viele Wartesemester haben mit 1,7 und sich dann ausgerechnet dieses Jahr in Wrzburg beworben haben oder?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Razi89

hab da mal ne frage, wonach entscheidet sich, welcher bewerber genommen wird, bei einer DN von 1,6 kein dienst und keine WZ (dieses jahr in dsseldorf)......hab nmlich 1,6 und keine zusage bekommen

----------


## Zanza

Puh, ist natrlich immer schwer zu sagen!
Hast du denn nur die eine Uni angegeben oder noch was anderes?
Ich meine, eigentlich gibts ja nicht sooo viele mit vielen WS plus gute DN, die sich bewerben, aber 2 ist natrlich relativ normal (die ganzen Zivis etc.), von daher kannst du entweder Glck haben und relativ weit vorn stehen in der Liste oder eben auch nicht (Losglck eben).

Wenn du nur W auf der Liste hast, knnte es auch (falls du zum 23. noch keinen Platz hast) mit NRV vielleicht noch klappen, da nehmen ja nur diejenigen teil, die an keiner Uni nen Platz bekommen haben und bei denen W den obersten mglichen Listenplatz einnimmt... und das sind ja wahrscheinlich nicht sooo viele, d.h., da kannst du noch Glck haben, aber das wei eben niemand vorher so genau!

@razi: Pures Losglck...

----------


## wolfgang caspar

rckt man nur an seienr ersten prioritt nach?

----------


## Medi2009

WEnn du 5 OPs hast und keine dich nimmt im AdH bist du auch bei allen 5 im NRV bis du eine Zusage hast. oder halt auch eben nicht.

----------


## meini

> "Serh geehrter Herr XC,
> 
> Ihr Rang liegt bei 479 und der letzte ausgewhlte Bewerber hatte einen Rang von 266."
> 
> Meint ihr da ist noch Hoffnung??


Bezweifel ich sehr stark. Dann mssten doch alle, die nen Platz haben, abspringen!?

Sry.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## wolfgang caspar

medi also ich glaueb die grenzrnge sind im moment nicht unbedingt aussagekrftig...!? so wie ich das verstanden habe werden die listen komplett neu gramcht zum 23?

----------


## meini

Grade bei der ZVS angerufen, um mal zu fragen, auf welchem Rang ich stehe. Die Dame meinte, die htten keinen ZUgriff grade auf ihr Programm (lol) und dass sie diese Rangpltze ich eh nicht rausgeben... !?
Aber vllt geht das Programm in ner Stunde wieder, dann soll ichs dann nochmal versuchen. H? Wenn die eh keine Rangpltze rausgeben drfen? Und manche von euch haben die doch auch. Myyyysteris!

----------


## banana.

juhuu hab meine zulassung fr freiburg bekommen  :Smilie:  jetzt beginnt die wohnungssuche.. das nchste problem..

----------


## wolfgang caspar

die geben schon die grenzrnge durch aber ob du dann mit denen was anfangen kannst mit den rngen wei niemand so genau. schreib doch ne mail?

----------


## joejoe

> Grade bei der ZVS angerufen, um mal zu fragen, auf welchem Rang ich stehe. Die Dame meinte, die htten keinen ZUgriff grade auf ihr Programm (lol) und dass sie diese Rangpltze ich eh nicht rausgeben... !?
> Aber vllt geht das Programm in ner Stunde wieder, dann soll ichs dann nochmal versuchen. H? Wenn die eh keine Rangpltze rausgeben drfen? Und manche von euch haben die doch auch. Myyyysteris!


Am besten eine Email schreiben. bers Telefon wollte man mir meine Rnge auch nicht mitteilen. (aus welchen Grnden auch immer)

----------


## meini

Ok, dann mach ich das mal.
@ wolfgang: Naja, wenn ich sehe, ich bin auf Rang 102 von 101, dann siehts wohl recht gut aus. Bei 900 von 101 dann eher schlecht.^^

----------


## wolfgang caspar

sind denn die grenzrnge genau die anzahl an pltzen die da sind? dann wre das ja schonmal nen anhaltspunkt...

----------


## Medi2009

KAnn egtl. nicht sein , weil zB der Grenzrang bei meiner UNI war bei 266, und egtl. gibts im AdH nur 100 Pltze !

----------


## getku

Kann es eigentlich auch sein, dass der Bescheid erst gegen Abend bei DaiSy eintrudelt?
Frage mich nmlich immer noch, wonach die Bewerber in Kln angenommen wurden, wo doch bestimmt weitere Bewerber mit 1,3 keine Zulassung bekommen haben.....

----------


## Zanza

Vielleicht wird ne Liste aufgestellt mit allen, die sich beworben haben an der jeweiligen Uni, mal abgesehen von der OP. Dann werden die, die andere Unis auf vorderen OPs hatten und da untergekommen sind, rausgestrichen, aber die Listenpltze bleiben... und die 266 in Kln zB waren einfach diejenigen, die THEORETISCH nen Platz bekommen htten sodass auch nicht zwangslufig fr den 23. so viele abspringen mssen, wie Listenpltze vor einem sind...

Ist so meine Vermutung  :hmmm...:  (Merkt man, dass ich Langeweile hab bei der Arbeit?  :bhh:  )

----------


## Medi2009

getku ruf einfach an. 
Es kann auch sein , dass du vorerst noch keinen Platz erhalten hast, weil unter den 1,3ern noch gelost wurde.

Auf der anderen Seite stand in der Email ,die ich bekommen hab, das ALLE Bewerber mit 1,3 und OP1 eine Zulassung erhalten haben.

----------


## Medi2009

Zanza ich hoffe instndig , dass du Recht hast! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## getku

Medi hr blo auf mir Hoffnungen zu machen, hoffe aber, dass du Recht behltst  :Grinnnss!: 
Anrufen tue ich schon seit zwei Stunden, doch fr mich haben die keinen Beratungsplatz....meine Mail von vor einer Stunde ist bislang auch unbeantwortet, stattdessen erhielt ich eine Rckmeldung auf eine Mail, die ich vor zwei Tagen verschickt hatte^^

----------


## ruhrpottlieschen

> Medi hr blo auf mir Hoffnungen zu machen, hoffe aber, dass du Recht behltst 
> Anrufen tue ich schon seit zwei Stunden, doch fr mich haben die keinen Beratungsplatz....meine Mail von vor einer Stunde ist bislang auch unbeantwortet, stattdessen erhielt ich eine Rckmeldung auf eine Mail, die ich vor zwei Tagen verschickt hatte^^


Mmmh, sptestens bei der  2. AdH Stufe bist du dann doch dabei!
also ich hab mit 1,3 einen Platz und den schon heute morgen um 9^^ aber es kann doch durchaus auch was schiefgegangen sein!

----------


## Razi89

Sehr geehrte Frau xy,

Sie erhalten ab dem 23.09 einen Bescheid. Die Rangpltze sind
nicht aussagekrftig, da sie in der zweiten Stufe neu berechnet werden.

Mit freundlichen Gren
Gruppe 04

super antwort der zvs, warum bekommen manche da ne vernnftige auskunft und andere nicht

----------


## getku

Soeben bin ich endlich telefonisch durchgekommen und die Dame am Telefon teilte mir die Rnge fr Kln mit.
Grenzrang: 266, mein Rang: 295....da sind schon einige zwischen, sieht also momentan nicht so gut aus  :Frown: 
Was sie mir sagte ist, dass ich sehr gute Chancen fr die 2.OP (Bonn) htte, wo ich aber nicht hin will...Kln wre mir um einiges lieber....

Auerdem erzhlte sie auch irgendwas von Losnummern, von wegen meine beginne mit 85XXX und der letzte Angenommene htte 63XXX...

Ich hoffe so sehr, dass am 23.09 die Zulassung in Kln erfolgt, alles andere kme fr mich nach dem heutigen Stand nicht in Frage :Oh nee...:

----------


## Medi2009

In Bonn bist du doch quasi schon drin, weil der NC bei 1,5 liegt....

----------


## -Julchen-

Hab grad auch wegen der Rnge an die ZVS geschrieben und ne Antwort bekommen, vonwegen Heidelberg fhrt ein eigenes Verfahren durch, daher wissen sie die Rnge nicht. Die bekommen doch aber Listen von den Unis oder nicht, wo das draufsteht?? :Nixweiss:

----------


## marja21

naja aber die chance dass noch 30 abspringen, ist deoch relativ hoch. Ich denk schon dass das noch was wird. 
Was mich nur nervt is die blde Warterei, vor allem eben fr die Leute, die knapp vorbei sind. Ich hab 1,7 und will nach Wrzburg (Zahnmedizin) und der NC liegt auch bei 1,7 aber leider mit nachrangigem kriterium WZ= 8...ich hab nur 2....ich hoff mal das wird noch und dass nicht so viele noch ber mir sind mit mehreren Wartesemestern.

----------


## Medi2009

> Sehr geehrte Frau xy,
> 
> Sie erhalten ab dem 23.09 einen Bescheid. Die Rangpltze sind
> nicht aussagekrftig, da sie in der zweiten Stufe neu berechnet werden.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gren
> Gruppe 04
> 
> super antwort der zvs, warum bekommen manche da ne vernnftige auskunft und andere nicht


Das beruhigt mich schon, dass die schreiben, dass die Rangpltze nicht aussagekrftig sind :hmmm...:

----------


## getku

> In Bonn bist du doch quasi schon drin, weil der NC bei 1,5 liegt....


Hatte ich mir auch gedacht, aber nachdem die Frau am Telefon sagte "Wo sie aber am 23.09 sehr gute Chancen htten, wre Bonn..." bin ich irgendwie irritiert....naja, selbst wenn, ich weiss nicht, ob ich Bonn unbedingt annehmen wrde.
Da warte ich doch lieber ein Semester und bewerbe mich erneut, im SS msste ich dann ja zu 99% in Kln angenommen werden (was ich brigens auch fr dieses WS dachte -.-)

----------


## getku

> naja aber die chance dass noch 30 abspringen, ist deoch relativ hoch. Ich denk schon dass das noch was wird. 
> Was mich nur nervt is die blde Warterei, vor allem eben fr die Leute, die knapp vorbei sind. Ich hab 1,7 und will nach Wrzburg (Zahnmedizin) und der NC liegt auch bei 1,7 aber leider mit nachrangigem kriterium WZ= 8...ich hab nur 2....ich hoff mal das wird noch und dass nicht so viele noch ber mir sind mit mehreren Wartesemestern.


Also ich glaube nicht wirklich daran, dass 29-30 angenommene Bewerber abspringen....vielleicht 5 oder 7 aber bestimmt nicht so viele auf einmal^^
Aber wie sagt man so schn: Die Hoffnunf stirbt zuletzt.

Ich lass mich einfach berraschen.....

Btw. gebe ich dir Recht, dass die Warterei einen wirklich fertig macht...bis letzte Woche war ich ja relativ gelassen, aber in den letzten Tagen war es kaum auszuhalten....frage mich nun, wie die nchsten 3 Wochen bis zum 23.09 aussehen werden^^

----------


## swenja

Also Leute ich kann euch beruhigen,
habe gerade mit einem ZVS Mitarbeiter gesprochen und der hat mir mitgeteilt, dass sich die NCs noch ndern.

----------


## Medi2009

Vor allem es werden auch suuuuuuuuuuuuuper viele Rangpltze blockiert, von Leuten die schon lngst woanders ne Zulassung haben:

Beispiel: Heinz hat eine DN von 1,3 und hat sich bei folgenden Unis beworben.
1.OP Bonn
2.OP Kln
3.OP Aachen
4.OP Dsseldorf
5.OP Homburg

Obwohl es klar ist, dass Heinz an seiner OP1 Uni Bonn aufgenommen werden kann, wird er dennoch auf den Listen der anderen Unis gefhrt, da er dort theoretisch einen Studienplatz erhalten htte. Auf Grund der OPs, kann Heinz natrlich nur den Platz der Uni Bonn annehmen, was ja auch seine Wunschuni(OP1) war. 

Heinz hat bei allen anderen 4 Unis einen hohen Rangplatz und blockiert so zu sagen die anderen Bewerber. Ab dem 15. September verschwindet er von diesen Ranglisten, da er sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bei der Uni Bonn eingeschrieben hat. Dadurch werden Pltze frei, die egtl. schon immer frei waren (klingt doof,ist aber so^.^).


So und ich wette die meisten von Euch haben mehrere OPs, was beudeutet, dass durch relativ wenig Bewerber eine groe Zahl an Rangpltzen entstehen kann.

Am 23. September werden dann die Zulassungen anhand der bereinigten Ranglisten erstellt.

----------


## Zanza

@ Medi: Das wollte ich eben auch mit meiner Interpretation der Ranglistenpltze zum Ausdruck bringen  :hmmm...:

----------


## swenja

> Vor allem es werden such suuuuuuuuuuuuuper viele Rangpltze blockiert, von Leuten die schon lngst woanders ne Zulassung haben:
> 
> Beispiel: Heinz hat eine DN von 1,3 und hat sich bei folgenden Unis beworben.
> 1.OP Bonn
> 2.OP Kln
> 3.OP Aachen
> 4.OP Dsseldorf
> 5.OP Homburg
> 
> ...


 
Das hat der Typ auch gesagt, natrlich ohne Heinz  :bhh:  und es fehlen die Ranglisten von 7 groen Unis

----------


## Zanza

Das mit Heinz hat ein bisschen was von einer Textaufgabe in Mathe  :Grinnnss!: 

... wenn Heinz nun den Platz in Bonn annimmt und von den anderen Listen verschwindet, wie wahrscheinlich ist es dann, dass Medi und Swenja einen Platz an ihrer Wunschuni bekommen? ... oder so  :hmmm...:

----------


## swenja

> Das mit Heinz hat ein bisschen was von einer Textaufgabe in Mathe 
> 
> ... wenn Heinz nun den Platz in Bonn annimmt und von den anderen Listen verschwindet, wie wahrscheinlich ist es dann, dass Medi und Swenja einen Platz an ihrer Wunschuni bekommen? ... oder so


 
Ne swenja hat nen Platz, also mach ich Platz an den anderen Unis :bhh:

----------


## Medi2009

Und wie ich bereits erwhnt habe, wer's nicht glaubt der kann sich einfach mal bei der ZVS Seite angucken wie das bei Psychologie abeglaufen ist.
Psychologie ist hnlich begehrt wie Medizin, und keiner wde glauben, dass Leute die einen Platz bekommen einfach "abspringen" und dann Leute nachrcken.
Aber seht selbst --->http://www2.zvs.de/index.php?id=200991221132072nc

Und bei Psychologie ist die Konkurrenz noch viel hrter, nmlich 11,8 Bewerber pro Studienplatz. (zum Vergleich, Medizin bei 4,4 )

----------


## ruhrpottlieschen

> Das hat der Typ auch gesagt, natrlich ohne Heinz  und es fehlen die Ranglisten von 7 groen Unis


nicht zu vergessen die ganzen zivis, die sich jetzt schon beworben haben um einen platz zu "reservieren"  :hmmm...:  und dann noch ein paar wenige, die sich fr mehrere studiengnge beworben haben und sich dann doch gegen medizin entscheiden.
Also 30 abspringer wird es garantiert geben, da glaub ich ganz fest dran :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## getku

Irgendwie macht mir der Heinz (thx an medi^^) Hoffnungen, dass es doch noch mit 1,3 in Kln klappen knnte  :bhh: 
Schade nur, dass man mir das nicht am Telefon gesagt hat....

----------


## Medi2009

Wer Hoffnung brauch einfach NCs von Psychologie anschauen , erste und zweite Stufe! Ich kann's nicht oft genug sagen ::-stud:

----------


## lilapple

> Irgendwie macht mir der Heinz (thx an medi^^) Hoffnungen, dass es doch noch mit 1,3 in Kln klappen knnte
> Schade nur, dass man mir das nicht am Telefon gesagt hat....


Stimmt, Heinz macht Hoffnung *lol*  :Top: 

Puh, war jetzt nur am Nachlesen (irre was hier momentan getext wird) und ein was muss ich jetzt doch nochmal nachfragen. 
Geht das am 23. jetzt nur nach diesen Rngen oder wird da neu gelost? Inwieweit wird da gelost? Sorry *nixpeil*  :Nixweiss:  Bin weng berfordert.

----------


## Medi2009

Irgendwer im Forum hat von der ZVS ne Mail bekommen, dass die Ranglisten neu gemacht werden ab dem 15. , ich denk mal dass dann auch neu gelost wird.

----------


## lilapple

Aber sicher wissen tuts auch keiner oder? Wrd zumindest gern mal wissen wie das jetzt von statten geht..

----------


## Glass

> Irgendwie macht mir der Heinz (thx an medi^^) Hoffnungen, dass es doch noch mit 1,3 in Kln klappen knnte 
> Schade nur, dass man mir das nicht am Telefon gesagt hat....


Mir geht's genauso. (ebenfalls Kln und 1,3)  :hmmm...: 
Habe auch ne Mail geschrieben, warte noch auf die Antwort. Vielleicht macht die dann etwas schlauer und hoffnungsvoller/-loser.

----------


## Medi2009

Glass und Getku ihr bekommt doch euren Bescheid zu 100% am 23.

Seit 3 Jahren war der NC in Kln  im AdH immer 1,4-1,5 , also noch weit entfernt von 1,3

----------


## Erdbeermilch

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass das schon zu oft gefragt wurde... Wer hat denn nun schon nen Bescheid bekommen? Ich hab fr Medizin Berlin als 1.OP, da mache ich mir keine Hoffnungen. Als 2. hab ich Hamburg, da steht in der Tabelle, dass der NC bei 1,4 war. Das heit doch, dass ich mit 1,2 auf jeden Fall dort reinkomme oder? Oder muss ich jetzt noch warten bis mich Berlin am 23. offiziell "aussortiert"? Frage mich, wieso ich keinen Bescheid bekommen hab :grrrr....:  Verstehe das System nicht... Erzhlt mal!

----------


## Bjarne

so wie ich das verstanden hab gabs heut nur fr die, bei der das mit ihrer op1 hingehaun hat nen bescheid. der liegt morgen im briefkasten und heute bei daisy (hast du da geschaut?) fr alle anderen gibts wohl vermutlich erst zum 23.
kann mcih aber gut irren. mit 1,2 hast du aber ziemlich sicher nen platz. also ich hab mit 1,4 einen fr hamburg, war aber auch meine 1.op

----------


## getku

> Glass und Getku ihr bekommt doch euren Bescheid zu 100% am 23.
> 
> Seit 3 Jahren war der NC in Kln  im AdH immer 1,4-1,5 , also noch weit entfernt von 1,3



Eben das hatte ich mir vor der ersten Stufe auch gedacht, dass ich zu 99% drin sei, aber Pustekuchen^^
Ich halte jetzt lieber den Ball flach, umso erfreulicher wird dann die Nachricht, wenn ich einen Bescheid kriege.

----------


## -Pluto-

Also im 2ten Verfahren werden die Listen bereinigt, alle die was haben oder die es nicht angenommen haben fliegen raus>>>>> neue Liste.

Und anhand dieser neuen Liste werden dann die Pltze vergeben und neu gelost.
Deswegen hat ein jetziger Rang, den man momentan hat nichts aussagekrftiges mehr. 

Wir werden neue Rnge bekommen im 2ten Verf. und hoffentlich werden wir was kriegen und vlt. steigen die NCs auf ein Rekordhoch ;(

----------


## lilapple

> Irgendwer im Forum hat von der ZVS ne Mail bekommen, dass die Ranglisten neu gemacht werden ab dem 15. , ich denk mal dass dann auch neu gelost wird.


Wenn dem so wre, dann wre mein bisheriger Rang also total egal? Ich steig net durch..  :Nixweiss:

----------


## getku

> Also im 2ten Verfahren werden die Listen bereinigt, alle die was haben oder die es nicht angenommen haben fliegen raus>>>>> neue Liste.
> 
> Und anhand dieser neuen Liste werden dann die Pltze vergeben und neu gelost.
> Deswegen hat ein jetziger Rang, den man momentan hat nichts aussagekrftiges mehr. 
> 
> Wir werden neue Rnge bekommen im 2ten Verf. und hoffentlich werden wir was kriegen und vlt. steigen die NCs auf ein Rekordhoch ;(



Wenn doch die Pltze von den Ablehnern im Endeffekt neu ausgelost werden, was spielen dann die NCs bzw. DN fr eine Rolle?
Ich bin mittlerweile total verwirrt, der eine erzhlt was vom Los, der andere geht auf die NCs ein, ich weiss echt nicht mehr, was jetzt am 23.9 stattfinden wird  :bhh: 
Klrt mich mal auf, bitte....

----------


## lilapple

> Wenn doch die Pltze von den Ablehnern im Endeffekt neu ausgelost werden, was spielen dann die NCs bzw. DN fr eine Rolle?
> Ich bin mittlerweile total verwirrt, der eine erzhlt was vom Los, der andere geht auf die NCs ein, ich weiss echt nicht mehr, was jetzt am 23.9 stattfinden wird
> Klrt mich mal auf, bitte....


Mir gehts genauso, und das trgt nicht grad zur Entspannung bei..

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass das schon zu oft gefragt wurde... Wer hat denn nun schon nen Bescheid bekommen? Ich hab fr Medizin Berlin als 1.OP, da mache ich mir keine Hoffnungen. Als 2. hab ich Hamburg, da steht in der Tabelle, dass der NC bei 1,4 war. Das heit doch, dass ich mit 1,2 auf jeden Fall dort reinkomme oder? Oder muss ich jetzt noch warten bis mich Berlin am 23. offiziell "aussortiert"? Frage mich, wieso ich keinen Bescheid bekommen hab Verstehe das System nicht... Erzhlt mal!


Berlin gibt die Ergebnisse erst am 23. ber die ZVS bekannt. 
Kann wohl sein, dass du bisher zwar einen Studienplatz in HH sicher hast, allerdings knnte es sein, dass du noch nach Berlin rutschst, also weit du erst am 23. deinen entgltigen Ort.

Gru

----------


## swenja

@lilapple: Haben die dir von der ZVS schon eine ander OP genannt, an der es klappen knnte? Hast du einen Rang gesagt bekommen?

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Wenn doch die Pltze von den Ablehnern im Endeffekt neu ausgelost werden, was spielen dann die NCs bzw. DN fr eine Rolle?
> Ich bin mittlerweile total verwirrt, der eine erzhlt was vom Los, der andere geht auf die NCs ein, ich weiss echt nicht mehr, was jetzt am 23.9 stattfinden wird 
> Klrt mich mal auf, bitte....


Nunja, nehme ich mich mal als Beispiel. Ich hab einen DN von 1,6 und OP1 Dsseldorf. Dort wurden alle 1,6er mit Dienst genommen und die restlichen Studienpltze unter den 1,6ern ohne Dienst verlost, ich war leider nicht dabei.
Wenn jetzt am 23. alle Unis sagen knnen, wer genau wohin kommt, dann rcken jede Menge Leute nach, sodass in Dsseldorf eventuell alle 1,6er genommen werden (juhu) und dann unter den 1,7ern die restlichen Studienpltze neu verlost werden. Demnach drfte der alte Rang egal sein, sollte der NC sich verndern.

So jedenfalls mein Stand der Dinge. ::-oopss:

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple: Haben die dir von der ZVS schon eine ander OP genannt, an der es klappen knnte? Hast du einen Rang gesagt bekommen?


Ja, in Mainz wrde es wohl klappen (wie gesagt, bereue is in zwischen so sehr berhaupt was anderes angegeben zu haben..) und die haben mir (sogar telefonisch schon Auskunft ber meinen Rang gegeben, wei ihn aber grad nicht mehr auswendig, irgendwas so um die 130 ber dem Grenzrang oder so...

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Ja, in Mainz wrde es wohl klappen (wie gesagt, bereue is in zwischen so sehr berhaupt was anderes angegeben zu haben..


Is ja Kse. Sind anscheinend genug Leute auf die Schnauze gefallen mit 1,2er oder 1,3er Abi und nur einer OP, die nach aktuellem Stand noch ein Jahr warten drfen, weil sie nur eine Uni angegeben haben, in der der Andrang zu gro ist.

----------


## lilapple

Und was ich jetzt unbedingt gaanz dringend brauch, weils da grad im Thread "die NCs zum SS 2010" ging, jetzt aber keiner mehr antwortet: 
Sagt mir jetzt bitte ganz dringend jemand, dass es *keine* Regelung gibt, dass man nach Ablehnung eines Studienplatzes sich im kommenden SS nicht wieder bewerben kann!?`

----------


## lilapple

> Is ja Kse. Sind anscheinend genug Leute auf die Schnauze gefallen mit 1,2er oder 1,3er Abi und nur einer OP, die nach aktuellem Stand noch ein Jahr warten drfen, weil sie nur eine Uni angegeben haben, in der der Andrang zu gro ist.


Nee isses nich, weil ich inzwischen nur noch nach W will, wre also schnurz gewesen, hinzukommend htte ich dann zumindest ne Chance im NRV bekommen, die ich jetzt natrlich nicht hab ..  :Frown:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Sagt mir jetzt bitte ganz dringend jemand, dass es *keine* Regelung gibt, dass man nach Ablehnung eines Studienplatzes sich im kommenden SS nicht wieder bewerben kann!?`


Gegenfrage: Warum lehnt man einen Studienplatz ab und bewirbt sich zum SS nochmal? Vielleicht kann man da auch eine andere Lsung finden.

----------


## swenja

> Ja, in Mainz wrde es wohl klappen (wie gesagt, bereue is in zwischen so sehr berhaupt was anderes angegeben zu haben..) und die haben mir (sogar telefonisch schon Auskunft ber meinen Rang gegeben, wei ihn aber grad nicht mehr auswendig, irgendwas so um die 130 ber dem Grenzrang oder so...


Ich werde dir auf jeden fall weiterhin die Daumen drcken  :hmmm...:

----------


## Anis00

Du kannst Dich immer wieder bewerben, jedes Semster auf ein Neues, ist jetzt meine 5. Bewerbung und ich habe nicht vor aufzuhren, bis ich einen Platz habe

----------


## lilapple

> Ich werde dir auf jeden fall weiterhin die Daumen drcken


Dankeschn *knuff*




> Gegenfrage: Warum lehnt man einen Studienplatz ab und bewirbt sich zum SS nochmal? Vielleicht kann man da auch eine andere Lsung finden.


Weil ich einfach unbedingt nach Wrzburg will. Und einen Tauschpartner werde ich da wohl nicht finden, weil man nach Mainz ganz offensichtlich viel leichter kommt. Wieso sollte also jemand der nen Studienplatz in W ergattert hat, nach Mainz wechseln wollen?...

@Anis: aber du hast vermutlich noch keine Zusage abgelehnt oder?

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Nee isses nich, weil ich inzwischen nur noch nach W will, wre also schnurz gewesen, hinzukommend htte ich dann zumindest ne Chance im NRV bekommen, die ich jetzt natrlich nicht hab ..


Ich will ja nicht mosern, muss ja jeder selbst wissen.. Aber meinst du nicht, dass du ebenso dieses eine Semester ebenso in Mainz verbringen knntest und dann frhstmglich nach W wechseln wrdest?

Ansonsten knnte ich mir vorstellen, dass 90% der Leute, die vorraussichtlich keinen Studienplatz erhalten werden, liebend gern bis ans Ende der Welt ziehen wrden fr einen Studienplatz. Oder frag mal bei den Wartern nach, die 5-6 oder mehr Jahre auf einen Studienplatz -egal wo- warten. Die wrden sicher gern mit dir tauschen ;)

Man muss halt auch vielleicht manchmal ein bisschen leiden, dafr dass man die Mglichkeit bekommt, seinen Traumberuf auszuben  :Meine Meinung: 




> Weil ich einfach unbedingt nach Wrzburg will. Und einen Tauschpartner werde ich da wohl nicht finden, weil man nach Mainz ganz offensichtlich viel leichter kommt. Wieso sollte also jemand der nen Studienplatz in W ergattert hat, nach Mainz wechseln wollen?...


Vielleicht aus ganz _banalen_ Grnden wie eine Familie, die dort wohnt, Freunde, der Partner, der beruflich dort gebundne ist.. Man muss ja nicht von sich auf andere schlieen, vieleicht sehen das andere leute auch anders. 
Naja oder du kannst dir vom DN her den Luxus erlauben, auch einen Studienplatz halt mal abzusagen und n halbes Jahr rumzugammeln ;)

Nicht bs' gemeint.. wirklich. Ich seh halt nur die Motivation von dir und Motivationen von den Wartern, die alles dafr geben wrden, das ist schon ein Unterschied.  :hmmm...: 

Liebe Gre

----------


## meini

Ach kommt, seid ihm doch jetzt nicht bse, weil er die Dreistigkeit besitzt, einen Platz abzulehnen, fr den ihr morden wrdet. Wenn er da nunmal nicht hinmchte, warum auch immer...
Und ber seine Motivation sagt das auch nix aus, er wird sich da schon gedanken drber gemacht haben...  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## lilapple

Danke, aber bin ne sie ;)

Erwarte nicht, dass da von allzu vielen Seiten Verstndnis fr meine Situation auf kommt, und dass das Beispiel mit den Wartern kommt (vor denen ich in allen Fllen den grten Respekt habe) war mir auch mehr als nur klar. 

Hab da halt das ganze verdammte letzte Schuljahr auf der BOS drauf hingearbeitet, hab mich durch den sch.. Wirtschaftsmist gekmpft ohne Ende, und es letztendlich zu nem NC geschafft, von dem ich eigentlich dachte, dass mir dieser "Luxus" gegnnt wre (W ist ja jetz wirklich keine Elite-Uni oder vergleichbares), aber muss halt jetzt ernchternderweise feststellen dass dem so nicht ist. Es ist nunmal einfach mein persnlicher Traum in Wrzburg das Studium der Medizin aufzunehmen. Ob dir das die Mglichkeit gibt, meine persnliche Motivation fr das Studium einzuschtzen mag ich bezweifeln. Aber ich kanns ehrlichgesagt ja auch verstehen, u hab damit auch gerechnet.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

@lilapple: ich kann es dir versichern, dass du dich, trotz abgelehntem Platz, immer wieder bewerben kannst. Ich htte letztes Jahr in Bochum anfangen knnen, habe den Platz aber abgelehnt (und jetzt bitte kein Aufschrei, wie ich denn knnte, denn zu der Zeit gab es in meiner Familie einen schweren Unfall, sodass ich mich jetzt um einen Pflegefall mitkmmern muss/will und deswegen nicht nach Bochum gegangen bin, auch wenn das viele nicht nachvollziehen knnen). Und mich ohne Probleme dieses Jahr wiederbeworben und hoffe, dass ich in Magdeburg nachrcke.

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple: ich kann es dir versichern, dass du dich, trotz abgelehntem Platz, immer wieder bewerben kannst. Ich htte letztes Jahr in Bochum anfangen knnen, habe den Platz aber abgelehnt (und jetzt bitte kein Aufschrei, wie ich denn knnte, denn zu der Zeit gab es in meiner Familie einen schweren Unfall, sodass ich mich jetzt um einen Pflegefall mitkmmern muss/will und deswegen nicht nach Bochum gegangen bin, auch wenn das viele nicht nachvollziehen knnen). Und mich ohne Probleme dieses Jahr wiederbeworben und hoffe, dass ich in Magdeburg nachrcke.


Danke!!!  :Smilie:  Tut gut das zu lesen!! So toll dieses Forum auch ist, weil es einem gerade in Situationen wie diesen die Mglichkeit verschafft, sich mit Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen, manchmal macht einen die hieraus entstandene Gerchtekche auch echt fertig  :hmmm...: 

Du hattest zweifellos nen ernsthaften Grund fr dein Ablehnen des Studienplatzes. Ich finde es allerdings fragwrdig, dass man sich fr ein solches Vorgehen berhaupt rechtfertigen muss. Schlielich schadet es keinem der Mitbewerber - im Gegenteil - es wird ja sogar ein Platz fr einen Nachrcker frei. Ich kann derartige Grnde, wie einen schweren Schicksalsschlag (Gott sei Dank) nicht vorweisen. Meine Motivation ist einfach die, dass W meine Traumstadt ist und ich wahnsinnig gerne auch hier mein Studium aufnehmen mchte.

Muss aber hinzufgen, dass ich trotzalledem den Groll von Seiten der Warter durchaus verstehen kann..

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

@lilapple: Wie du aber eben sagtest, man muss sich doch nicht rechtfertigen. Wenn deine Motivation ist, unbedingt nach W zu wollen und dafr notfalls ein Semester zu warten, ist das doch vllig ok. Obwohl ich dir trotzdem wnsche, dass es zum 23. noch klappt.  :Party:

----------


## lilapple

@Sternenprinzessin: Danke, das is lieb von dir  :Smilie:

----------


## epeline

und die mglichkeit, in einem hheren semester zu wechseln oder zum 1. semester noch einen tauschpartner zu finden, war dir nix?

soll kein vorwurf sein, nur mchte dir alle mglichkeiten aufzeigen. 
ich wollte auch immer nach wrzburg, nur wollten die mich nicht und inzwischen will ich nicht mehr hin ^^

----------


## lilapple

> und die mglichkeit, in einem hheren semester zu wechseln oder zum 1. semester noch einen tauschpartner zu finden, war dir nix?
> 
> soll kein vorwurf sein, nur mchte dir alle mglichkeiten aufzeigen.
> ich wollte auch immer nach wrzburg, nur wollten die mich nicht und inzwischen will ich nicht mehr hin ^^


uerst ungern wenn ich ehrlich bin ... Erst den Umzug dahin (Mainz ist ja hinzukommend auch noch deutlich teurer als W) und ich bezweifel dass man da wieder weg will, wenn man mal wo angefangen hat u Leute kennengelernt hat usw..

Versteh ich nicht falsch, bin auch fr jegliche Anregung dankbar!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medi2009

Das ist echt zum verrckt werden. Ich wei echt nicht wie ich die nchsten 3 Wochen bzw 5 Wochen (NRV?!) berstehen soll , ohne vollkommen durchzudrehen.

Werd mich erst mal ausm Forum verabschieden, zu viele Leute mit den gleichen Problem  machen einen ganz krank und panisch

----------


## epeline

allerdings war mir der ort primr egal
ich will arzt werden, um jeden preis
und wenn ich da weitere fahrten, teurere mieten, hssliche stadt etc fr in kauf nehmen msste, egal, htte nur nicht so groe euphorie ausgelst.
ich htte echt ALLES genommen, nur um arzt zu werden
und deshalb verstehe ich leute, die jetzt ein wenig aggressiv auf einen platz-ablehner reagieren und ihm mangelnde passion unterstellen.

aber siehs mal so: wenn du irgendwo anders nicht mehr weg willst, kanns ja mit der traumstadt nicht so ernst sein ;)

----------


## lilapple

Wie gesagt, ich versteh den Groll schon. Doch wogegen ich mit vehement wehre ist die Annahme, meine Motivation daraus ableiten zu knnen, Medizinerin zu werden.

----------


## getku

> Wie gesagt, ich versteh den Groll schon. Doch wogegen ich mit vehement wehre ist die Annahme, meine Motivation daraus ableiten zu knnen, Medizinerin zu werden.


Ich kann dich eigentlich sehr gut verstehen, geht mir genauso mit Kln. Einen einen Studienort kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen. Kln kommt mir sehr entgegen, nicht zuletzt wegen der Lage.
Verstehe im Grunde genommen auch nicht, was dagegen spricht, dass man einen evtl. Studienplatz nicht annimmt....darber denke ich auch nach, doch je lnger ich mich damit beschftige, desto verwirrter werde ich^^
Die Motivation aus solch einer Entscheidung ableiten zu wollen, ist schon gewagt...ich halte mich schon beinahe fr bermotiviert, prferiere jedoch Kln, wenn es um eine Uni geht.

----------


## lilapple

> Die Motivation aus solch einer Entscheidung ableiten zu wollen, ist schon gewagt...ich halte mich schon beinahe fr bermotiviert, prferiere jedoch Kln, wenn es um eine Uni geht.


Wrde ich sofort so unterschreiben

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Muss aber hinzufgen, dass ich trotzalledem den Groll von Seiten der Warter durchaus verstehen kann..


Nur um die Warter in Schutz zu nehmen: Ich bin kein Warter.
Ich komm ohne WS durch.
 :hmmm...: 

Und Groll sollte das - wie bereits gesagt - auch nicht sein.
Die Motivation etwas aufzugeben (in deinem Fall die Wunschuni/Wunschstadt) ist aber doch unterschiedlich, das kannst du nicht von der Hand weisen. Und mehr hatte ich zum Thema Motivation nicht gesagt:




> Nicht bs' gemeint.. wirklich. Ich seh halt nur die Motivation von dir und Motivationen von den Wartern, die alles dafr geben wrden, das ist schon ein Unterschied.


Das ich dir damit nicht die genrelle Motivation absprechen wollt ist anscheinend nicht deutlich genug geworden.
Nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit: Dem ist sicherlich nicht so.

Liebe Gre

----------


## lilapple

Ist okay, wollte mich nur noch mal verteidigen  :hmmm...: 
Will ja jetzt auch kein Stress wegen der Sache, sitzen ja schlielich alle im selben Boot.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## lilapple

Auerdem geht jetzt Grays los  :Big Grin:

----------


## verd

Meine Freundin schaut den Schund hier auch gerade...wie knnt ihr nur ey?  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilapple

Ach ich liebe es *soifz* *gg*  :Love:

----------


## michi0789

Hey,

ihr msst mir mal gut zu reden oder sagen das es nix wird bitte  :Big Grin: 

habe einen NC von 1,8

1.OP Kln
2.OP Gttingen dank Boni 1,5
3.OP Halle ein Plus von 40 Punkten also 1,7
4.OP Kiel hier 1,3
5.OP Bonn
6.OP Dsseldorf

Bisher habe ich keine Zusage. 

Wird das vllt noch was oder kann ichs vergessen?

----------


## Bcherschnffler

Mmh... seltsame Diskussion, die hier entstanden ist.

@lilapple:
Erst einmal bist du die einzige, die entscheiden kann, ob sie den Platz annehmen will, oder nicht. Der Grund, warum du ihn ablehnst, ist allein deine Sache und andere Leute sollten sich da nicht reinhngen. 

Du solltest nur folgendes berlegen/bedenken: Wenn du den Platz jetzt ablehnst, weil du nicht nach W kommst, solltest du dir Gedanken darber machen, ob das in den kommenden Semestern mglich ist. Sollten die NCs nmlich weiter so ansteigen knnte es dir vielleicht passieren, dass du unntg wartest, weil du gar keine Chance mehr auf den Platz bekommst und dann vielleicht in 2Jahren oder so doch an einem andern Ort anfngst, weil du ja endlich mal anfangen willst...
Nur als berlegung

@michi0789:
Zu den OPs:
1. sieht schlecht aus, momentan bei 1,3
2. bisher nicht verffentlicht, erst 23.
3. sieht schlecht aus, momentan 768Pkt ntig
4. vielleicht mit viel Glck, im Moment bei 1,1
5. sieht schlecht aus, im Moment 1,5
6. vielleicht mit Glck, im Moment 1,6

>>Im Moment sieht es leider nicht allzu gut aus, aber vielleicht hast du ja Glck.

----------


## getku

> Hey,
> 
> ihr msst mir mal gut zu reden oder sagen das es nix wird bitte 
> 
> habe einen NC von 1,8
> 
> 1.OP Kln
> 2.OP Gttingen dank Boni 1,5
> 3.OP Halle ein Plus von 40 Punkten also 1,7
> ...


Also in Kln drfte es fr Medizin sehr schwer werden mit 1,8 reinzukommen.
Selbst ich mit 1,3 mache mir fr Kln als 1.OP groe Sorgen, ob ich angenommen werden knnte oder nicht.
Wie das mit den anderen Unis aussieht, kann ich schwer einzuschtzen.

----------


## tascha123

ich glaub wenn dann kannste auf dssendorf und bonn setze hab selbst dsseldorf mit ebenfalls 1,8 angegeben

----------


## michi0789

Diese Ungewissheit macht einen echt platt. Mich hassen schon alle weil ich immer je nher es auf einen Termin zugeht immer unausstehlicher werde  :Big Grin:

----------


## -Pluto-

Hey ich gehr selbst zu den 1,8er und glaub nicht, dass der NC irgendwo dieses WS auf 1,8 steigen wird ;(

Bonn und Dsseldorf war der NC ja letztes Jahr au nur hchstens bei 1,7!

;(

----------


## michi0789

> Hey ich gehr selbst zu den 1,8er und glaub nicht, dass der NC irgendwo dieses WS auf 1,8 steigen wird ;(
> 
> Bonn und Dsseldorf war der NC ja letztes Jahr au nur hchstens bei 1,7!
> 
> ;(


Ja stimmt, aber ich will und kann nicht aufhren zu hoffen oder mir eine Wohnung an meinem Aubildungsort suchen. Das wre als wrde ich aufgeben. Hab dann nach dem letzten Nachrckverfahren zwar nur eine Woche Zeit mir ein neues Heim zu suchen da ich dann aus dem alten raus muss aber das wird schon  :hmmm...:  

Wo hast du dich den berall beworben?

----------


## julika90

Ich hab auch keine Lust mehr zu warten... ey dieser ganze hickhack. wenn sie mir wenigstens sagen wrden: ja du bist deifnitiv raus oder besser noch ja, du bist definitiv drinne, aber so?!
nervenzerreiprobe. 
@michi, das problem hab ich auch xD

----------


## Orsina

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier und htte da auch mal ne Frage..
Habe einen Schnitt von 1,2 und in erster OP Mnster, dann Bochum, Halle, Dsseldorf, Kiel und Mnchen. Erflle eigentlich bei allen unis auer Mnster die Vorgaben. Habe trotzdem keinen Bescheid bekommen und das macht mich nun langsam verrckt. Habe ich denn berhaupt noch Chancen in Mnster zu landen und warum habe ich fr keine der anderen Unis ne Zusage? irgendwie kapier ich das Verfahren nicht so recht... wre nett, knnte jemand helfen
LG Orsina

----------


## michi0789

> @michi, das problem hab ich auch xD


Voll tzend! Dabei will ich sooooooo gerne endlich in eine eigene Wohnung. Habe zwar mein Zimmerchen in Kln aber das ist nix halbes und nix ganzes.

Die Warterei macht einem alles kaputt. Man kann sich nicht auf einen Studienplatz freuen da man ihn nicht sicher hat und auf die eigene Bude auch nicht da man ja nicht wei wo es hingeht. Und beides ist erst recht nicht drin...

Die Welt ist so gemein  :dagegen: 

Mein Gott klinge ich verzweifelt  :bhh:  ich bin eigentlich nicht so  :bhh: 

@Orsina:
Kann sein das du schon an einer Uni zugelassen bist aber diese z.B. deine OP 5 ist. Es kann aber sein das du in deinen OPs noch nach oben rutschst also auf 1 oder so weil noch etwas frei wird. Darum bekommst du vermutlich erst zum 23ten bescheid. Ruf doch mal bei der ZVS an und frag nach.

----------


## Orsina

Hey danke, sowas hatte ich mir ja auch schon gedacht. Hab da heute schon einige Male angerufen und auch zwei seeeeehhr nette Mails geschickt mit eher geringem Erfolg. Mal sehen was morgen kommt...
Irgendwie schon Wahnsinn, da muss man sich mit nem Einserschnitt aufregen als htte man ne 3 vorm komma *kopfschttel*

----------


## julika90

@michi:
bei mir gehts wenn eh nur nach aachen, aber nun ja wenn ich mir nun die wohnungen so anschau, die es noch zu haben gibt, sind die nicht mehr so berragend, was jetzt nicht all zu schlimm wr, aber frustrierend ist doch, dass man noch gar nicht richtig schauen kann, weil man ja nicht 100% wei, ob es nun klappt oder nicht.(wow ist das ein langer satz  :bhh:  )

hast du noch gar keine besttigung?

----------


## michi0789

@julika

ne habe noch null Besttigung. Leider...

Na bei dir geht es dann ja noch. Ich msste mir aufgrund meiner Ausbildung eigentlich zum 1.10 was in Kln suchen. geht aber wegen dem Nachrckverfahren nicht. Du hast ja mit Aachen wenigstens eine Richtung...

Ich werde verrckt. Bis ich nen Studienplatz habe habe ich keine Freunde mehr  :bhh:

----------


## -Pluto-

Hey,
is echt *******. Vor allem gurken wir 1,8 immer an der Grenze rum.
Es htte klappen knnen, hats dann aber leider nicht!!

Also ich hab FFM, Kiel und noch en paar andere, die ich vergessen hab  :Smilie:

----------


## michi0789

Ja 1,8 ist echt *******...

Haste in Kiel den Bonus?

----------


## -Pluto-

Ja hab ich ^^

Bringt mir leider nicht viel beim NC von 1,1 mit Dienst ;(

----------


## michi0789

dito...Dienst hab ich auch nicht. Das wird alles sooooo knapp

----------


## -Pluto-

JA!!!

Was fr ne Ausbildung machsten???

----------


## michi0789

hoffentlich keine  :Grinnnss!: 

aber wenn es keine Zulassung gibt werd ich wohl Krankenpfleger...

----------


## -Pluto-

Ich werd en alternativ Studium antreten!!!!
Werds aber weiterhin weiter versuchen !!!

Naja gute nacht noch ^^

----------


## michi0789

Echt? Aber dann sammelst du ja keine Wartesemester. Willst du es nicht weiter probieren?

Dir auch ne gute Nacht

----------


## getku

Kann mir jetzt einer mal genau die Sachlage erklren, wie es um die zweite Stufe des Auswahlverfahrens aussieht?
Meine DN ist 1,3 und der NC in Kln (wie solls auch anders kommen) ist 1,3. Leider bin ich noch nicht mit von der Partie (Grenzrang: 266, mein Rang: 295). Das heit fr mich also: Warten auf den 23.09!
Aber die Kriterien in Bonn (NC 1,5) und Dsseldorf (NC 1,6) erflle ich doch, oder?
Heit das jetzt, dass ich in Bonn (2.OP) und Dsseldorf (3.OP) jeweils in den Grenzrngen platziert bin und aller Vorraussicht nach - sofern ich in Kln in der 2.Stufe keinen Platz kriegen sollte! - in Bonn angenommen werde?

Wenn dem so sein sollte, finde ich das System total sinnlos und unntig...dann werden ja quasi Grenzrnge von irgendwelchen Bewerbern belegt, die den entsprechenden Ort an 3.Stelle haben  :grrrr....:

----------


## lilapple

@Bcherschnffler: 




> Erst einmal bist du die einzige, die entscheiden kann, ob sie den Platz annehmen will, oder nicht. Der Grund, warum du ihn ablehnst, ist allein deine Sache und andere Leute sollten sich da nicht reinhngen.
> 
> Du solltest nur folgendes berlegen/bedenken: Wenn du den Platz jetzt ablehnst, weil du nicht nach W kommst, solltest du dir Gedanken darber machen, ob das in den kommenden Semestern mglich ist. Sollten die NCs nmlich weiter so ansteigen knnte es dir vielleicht passieren, dass du unntg wartest, weil du gar keine Chance mehr auf den Platz bekommst und dann vielleicht in 2Jahren oder so doch an einem andern Ort anfngst, weil du ja endlich mal anfangen willst...
> Nur als berlegung


Der von dir angeregte Gedankengang ist fr mich nicht neu, und zhlt eben zu meinen grten ngsten, wie ich auch schon (vermutlich viel zu oft) in etlichen Threads zum Ausdruck gebracht habe. Auch wenn es tierisch heftig wre, weil sich dann wirklich alles um bis zu 0,3 verschieben msste, ist genau diese Problematk das was mir Magenschmerzen bereitet.. Die letzten SS wre es gar kein Problem gewesen, rein zu kommen, sogar das Bestenverfahren wre mglich gewesen.. Die Frage (die keiner beantworten kann) ist nur: Ist es Mglich, dass sich die NCs zum SS so dermaen drastisch ndern, dass man nicht mal mit mit ner DN von 1,2 (nach Bonierung) rein kommt?....

----------


## Elena1989

> Kann mir jetzt einer mal genau die Sachlage erklren, wie es um die zweite Stufe des Auswahlverfahrens aussieht?
> Meine DN ist 1,3 und der NC in Kln (wie solls auch anders kommen) ist 1,3. Leider bin ich noch nicht mit von der Partie (Grenzrang: 266, mein Rang: 295). Das heit fr mich also: Warten auf den 23.09!
> Aber die Kriterien in Bonn (NC 1,5) und Dsseldorf (NC 1,6) erflle ich doch, oder?
> Heit das jetzt, dass ich in Bonn (2.OP) und Dsseldorf (3.OP) jeweils in den Grenzrngen platziert bin und aller Vorraussicht nach - sofern ich in Kln in der 2.Stufe keinen Platz kriegen sollte! - in Bonn angenommen werde?
> 
> Wenn dem so sein sollte, finde ich das System total sinnlos und unntig...dann werden ja quasi Grenzrnge von irgendwelchen Bewerbern belegt, die den entsprechenden Ort an 3.Stelle haben


Naja, Sinn des ganzen ist ja erstmal, jeden an seiner OP 1 unterzubringen. Falls das nicht klappt, ist bis zum 23.09. an einer anderen OP (sofern es da gereicht hat) ein Platz reserviert. Wenn du jetzt beispielsweise in Kln noch einen Platz kriegst (was mit 1,3 ja gut sein kann), wird dein Platz in Bonn (Dsseldorf bist du gar nimmer drin, weil Bonn ja die hhere OP ist) frei und jemand anderes, der das auf OP 1 hat, kann nachrcken...Und so weiter...
Das mit dem Belegen muss wohl so sein, dass du zur Not berhaupt noch nen Platz kriegst. Aber wenn du an einer hheren OP nen Platz bekommst, werden die Pltze ja fr die anderen Mitbewerber frei...
Das System an sich finde ich schon nachvollziehbar (wenn auch etwas kompliziert  :hmmm...: ) bld nur, dass alles so spt stattfindet.

----------


## lilapple

> Das System an sich finde ich schon nachvollziehbar (wenn auch etwas kompliziert ) bld nur, dass alles so spt stattfindet.


Das schon soweit, nur was ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe, (sorry wenns da inzwischen ne Auflsung gab) ist, wie das jetzt mit den Rngen und / oder mit dem Losen ist.. Ob die Rnge, die einigen ja mitgeteilt wurden, da jetzt ne bedeutende Rolle spielen, ob man in seiner ersten OP doch noch erfolgreich ist, oder ob die bald eh verworfen werden, und innerhalb einer DN einfach nur gelost wird... Mich wrde es schon bissl beruhigen zumindest das mal zu verstehen ;)

----------


## Elena1989

> Das schon soweit, nur was ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe, (sorry wenns da inzwischen ne Auflsung gab) ist, wie das jetzt mit den Rngen und / oder mit dem Losen ist.. Ob die Rnge, die einigen ja mitgeteilt wurden, da jetzt ne bedeutende Rolle spielen, ob man in seiner ersten OP doch noch erfolgreich ist, oder ob die bald eh verworfen werden, und innerhalb einer DN einfach nur gelost wird... Mich wrde es schon bissl beruhigen zumindest das mal zu verstehen ;)


Na, das wird uns allen nicht ZVS-lern wohl auf ewig ein groes Rtsel bleiben.  :peng:   :Grinnnss!: 
Hab da ja jetzt schon mehrere verschiedene Theorien gelesen...Von es wird neu gelost bis die Rnge bleiben bestehen...
Ursprnglich dachte ich ja, dass bei gleicher DN gelost wird, aber bei Regensburg steht zum Beispiel, dass nach gewichteter DN entschieden wurde... Kann ich mir auch nix drunter vorstellen.. :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## lilapple

Also so langsam glaube ich, um die ZVS zu verstehen, muss man ein spezifisches Studium absolvieren... 

Und wenn man die mal telefonisch belstigt? berleg grad einfach mal anzurufen u zu fragen wie das so luft  :hmmm...:  Auf die Belstigung mehr oder weniger kommts auch net an *g*

----------


## Amygdala88

@lilapple... noch hast du doch einige tage spielraum, oder? bevor du dich wirklich endgltig dazu entschliet, den platz abzulehnen, whle dich lieber noch stunden durch alle mglichen tauschbrsen!! :Top:

----------


## lacrimala

> Kann mir jetzt einer mal genau die Sachlage erklren, wie es um die zweite Stufe des Auswahlverfahrens aussieht?
> Meine DN ist 1,3 und der NC in Kln (wie solls auch anders kommen) ist 1,3. Leider bin ich noch nicht mit von der Partie (Grenzrang: 266, mein Rang: 295). Das heit fr mich also: Warten auf den 23.09!
> Aber die Kriterien in Bonn (NC 1,5) und Dsseldorf (NC 1,6) erflle ich doch, oder?
> Heit das jetzt, dass ich in Bonn (2.OP) und Dsseldorf (3.OP) jeweils in den Grenzrngen platziert bin und aller Vorraussicht nach - sofern ich in Kln in der 2.Stufe keinen Platz kriegen sollte! - in Bonn angenommen werde?
> 
> Wenn dem so sein sollte, finde ich das System total sinnlos und unntig...dann werden ja quasi Grenzrnge von irgendwelchen Bewerbern belegt, die den entsprechenden Ort an 3.Stelle haben


wie hast du denn deinen grenzrang erfahren, hast du angerufen? ich hab nmlich auch 1,3 und bin bei kln noch nicht dabei....

----------


## michi0789

also ich habe meinen Grenzrang gar nicht erfahren. Die doofe Kuh der ZVS meinte nur das sie mir die Rnge nicht sagen kann da ja noch nicht alle Unis fertig sind.

Wie habt ihr die berzeugt euch den Rang zu sagen?!

----------


## Bjarne

jedesmal wenn ich glaube ich hab die zvs nun endlich wirklich verstanden kommt wieder irgendwas, was ich nicht versteh  :Big Grin: 
aber fr mich ist es zum glck ja jetzt egal.
ich wnsche auf jedenfall allen die jetzt auf den 23. und auf das nachrckverfahren warten mssen alles glck der welt und den willen nicht aufzugeben! am ende werden wir alle rzte!!
lg

----------


## Tine85

> also ich habe meinen Grenzrang gar nicht erfahren. Die doofe Kuh der ZVS meinte nur das sie mir die Rnge nicht sagen kann da ja noch nicht alle Unis fertig sind.
> 
> Wie habt ihr die berzeugt euch den Rang zu sagen?!


Schreib einfach mal eine nette Mail an die ZVS ob sie dir die Grenzrnge an deiner bevorzugten Uni und deinen Rang mitteilen knnten. So hab ichs zumindest gemacht und es hat gezogen!!! :hmmm...:  Allerdings stand auch in der Mail das "anhand der Rnge keine Prognosen gestellt werden knnen, da Bewerber oftmals auf mehreren Rngen gefhrt werden"(O-Ton ZVS)!
So jetzt kannst du dir berlegen ob und wieviel es dir bringt deinen Rang zu erfahren, mich hat es ehr noch wahnsinniger gemacht als ich es eh schon war!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medi2009

Es gibt ja auch quasi keinen richtigen Rnge momentan, sondern eher nur so die vorlufigen.
Es fehlen berhaupt die Ranglisten von 7 Unis , und die jetztigen Ranglisten sind berbucht von denen die schon einen Platz haben, aber immer noch in den Listen auftauchen.

Es bleibt nix anderes brig als auf den 23. zu warten, jegliche Diskussion ber Rnge,Grenzrnge, Nachrcker, Chancen auf nen Platz hat jetzt eh noch keinen Sinn. Zumal keiner von uns im "business" der ZVS drin steckt, also auch keiner ganz genau wei was jetzt noch alles mit den Ranglistenpltzen passiert.

Warum sollte gerade dieser Jahrgang so leistungsstark sein, und die NCs "astronomisch" ansteigen, wie viele hier meinen. Und die 2000 Bewerber dieses Jahr mehr machen den Braten auch nicht fett, denn die verteilen sich ja auch auf die 34! Universitten, die Medizin anbieten,  relativ gleichmig.

Und mal ehrlich, damit die so viel an den NCs ndern mssten das alles 2000 Top-Abiturienten mit 1,1-1,3er ABIs sein. Wer's glaubt?

Die Mehrbewerber werden genauso durchwachsene DNs haben wie die 35.000 vorher auch. Das einzige, was hier Panik verbreitet ist dieses 2-Stufen System, welches aber auch einfach die BESTEN bevorzugt. Was letzendlich bedeutet, dass zu erst die 1,1-1,3er unterkommen, danach 1,4-1.5er und zum Schluss nochmal die 1,5-1,8er im NRV!

Zustzlich bekommt man egtl. nur mehr und mehr Panik, wenn man weiter im Forum liest, deshalb werd ich mich erst mal wieder zurck ziehen :Top: 
... ihr solltet das gleiche tun :hmmm...:

----------


## tascha123

hey schlie mich hier nicht aus ich krieg mit 1,8 auch en bescheid im NRV wenn auch ne absage ;)...nee es bringt nix sich gegenseitig verrckt zu machen abe irgendwie tuts doch gut gleichgesinnte zu haben denen es im moment genauso unterm arsch brennt...

----------


## Medi2009

habs gendert,zufrieden? ::-angel:

----------


## Tine85

Am anfang war ich auch total fertig und hab jeden verrckt gemacht :Grinnnss!:  weil ich keine Hoffnung mehr hatte aufgrund dieser ZVS- Rnge. Aber wenn man mal logisch darber nachdenkt und etwas in den alten Threats rumkrustelt dann ist das im Moment gar nicht so extrem anders wie das Jahr davor. ALso ich denke wir haben alle noch recht gute chancen, wir mssen uns halt jetzt nur noch etwas gedulden bis bei uns die Zulassungsbescheide ins Haus flattern!!! :Top:  ::-stud:

----------


## michi0789

> hey schlie mich hier nicht aus ich krieg mit 1,8 auch en bescheid im NRV wenn auch ne absage ;)...nee es bringt nix sich gegenseitig verrckt zu machen abe irgendwie tuts doch gut gleichgesinnte zu haben denen es im moment genauso unterm arsch brennt...


ihr habt ja recht...aber das sich nicht verrckt machen ist leichter gesagt als getan

----------


## lilapple

> @lilapple... noch hast du doch einige tage spielraum, oder? bevor du dich wirklich endgltig dazu entschliet, den platz abzulehnen, whle dich lieber noch stunden durch alle mglichen tauschbrsen!!


Das stimmt, bin ich auch sehr froh drber  :Smilie:  Werde auch nach allen Mglichen Chancen Ausschau halten.

----------


## Glass

lol, in kn ist der grenzrang 266 und ich bin auf platz 267. soll ich mich jetzt freuen oder rgern?

----------


## Sanna1989

Endlich hab ich mal wieder Internet!!! Also ich hab telefonisch von der ZVS ne Absage bekommen aber bei den Auswahlgrenzen steht bei Ulm 1,74 und ich hab mit test 1,67 deswegen msste ich doch drin sein???? Versteh ich nicht, die haben doch nicht nur Leute mit 1,4 genommen (nachrangiges Kriterium) dann htte man sich den Test ja auch sparen knnen??? Bescheid hab ich auch keinen im DaiSy, die ZVS anrufen geht nicht weil ich immer so lang arbeite...menno -.-

----------


## doni

> lol, in kn ist der grenzrang 266 und ich bin auf platz 267. soll ich mich jetzt freuen oder rgern?


Ist das Glas halb voll oder halb leer ?

Freu dich. Das ist so gut wie eine Zusage. Wohnungsuche usw kannst du schon anfangen. Am 23. winkt eine Zusage.

----------


## Glass

> Ist das Glas halb voll oder halb leer ?
> 
> Freu dich. Das ist so gut wie eine Zusage. Wohnungsuche usw kannst du schon anfangen. Am 23. winkt eine Zusage.


du hast natrlich recht, das ist wirklich ein klassischer fall von glck im unglck. aber ist es denn wirklich sicher, dass die ranglisten so bleiben und die zvs nicht nochmal komplett neu mischt?

----------


## lilapple

> ber ist es denn wirklich sicher, dass die ranglisten so bleiben und die zvs nicht nochmal komplett neu mischt?


Da sind wir doch wieder genau an dem Punkt, an dem keiner so recht wei, wies luft  :Nixweiss:  Ich wnscht ich knnt dir was sagen. 
Aber denke dass du so oder so seeeehr gute Chancen hast  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Glass

irgendwie wre es ja auch sinnlos, wenn die zvs den abgelehnten ihre rnge mitteilen wrde, wenn diese vllig bedeutungslos wren, oder? mmh, ich neige dazu mir alles passend zu reden ^^ na ja, warten mssen wir alle, so oder so. 

aber danke fr die nette anteilname  :Smilie:

----------


## doni

Einmal einen Rang immer der gleiche Rang. 

Wre ziemlich sinnlos noch einmal auszulosen, wenn man vorher schon gelost hat und jedem seinen Rang verraten hat.

----------


## -Pluto-

Oh mein Gott ich schreib das folgende jetzt hier zum X-ten mal!!!
Aber ich mach es gern!!!

Die aktuellen Rnge spielen keine Rolle, da die Listen bereinigt werden. Alle fallen raus, die ihre Pltze nicht antreten! Dadurch erhalten wir neue Rnge!

----------


## lilapple

> Die aktuellen Rnge spielen keine Rolle, da die Listen bereinigt werden. Alle fallen raus, die ihre Pltze nicht antreten! Dadurch erhalten wir neue Rnge!





> Einmal einen Rang immer der gleiche Rang.


Ja seht ihr! Doodaaaale Verwirrung  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Tine85

Zitat ZVS:
*Anhand der Rnge knnen keine Prognosen gestellt werden...*

Also macht euch mal keinen Kopf ber die Rnge. Ich wrde mich grob am NC vom Vorjahr(1. Stufe) orientieren. Die Rnge verwirren echt nur!!!
Man als ob nicht eh schon alles kompliziert genug wre!!! :Nixweiss:

----------


## ludelron

mal ne frage,wo findet man denn die NC-Werte vom Vorjahr der 1 Stufe?weil die zvs gibt ja soweit ich wei immer nur die 2 raus,knnte man auf die nc vernderungen vom letzten jahr zugreifen wrde das schon begrenzt prognosen zulassen denke ich,zumindest ob ne nderung von 0,1 realistisch ist oder eher nicht...lg

----------


## doni

> Aber ich mach es gern!!!


wirklich ?


woher hast du deine info

----------


## AceofSpades

Also, ich glaub, die ZVS verwirrt uns alle  ::-winky: 

Aaaaber die Ranggeschichte ist nach meinem Verstndnis recht nachvollziehbar. Fr all die, die immernoch zweifeln, wieso sich die Listen so sehr ndern werden - zumindest hoffentlich:
berlegt euch, was es eigentlich heit, dass es von manchen Hochschulen noch gar keine Ranglisten gibt. Auswahlgesprche etc... von den Unis wei noch niemand, wo er steht. Heinz z.B. wre in Ulm, in Magdeburg, in Bochum xxx zugelassen... seine 1. OP ist aber Frankfurt. Da aber niemand wei, ob es in Frankfurt geklappt hat, muss er ja noch seinen Alternativplatz haben. Und das gleiche gilt fr alle(!!) anderen in Frankfurt... und fr alle in Berlin, Dresden, Duisburg-Essen, Rostock... etc. Und grad bei Unis, die keine Vorauswahl treffen wie Bochum, die deshalb viele wahrscheinlich als Notlsung auf einer der letzten Pltze legen, stehen dann 100 vor dir auf der Liste, obwohl es tatschlich grad mal 10 sind. Dass wir alle auch auf den Ranglisten aller Unis, an denen wir angenommen worden wren..also bei vielen an 6 Orten... auf der Liste stehen, nehm ich mal nicht an. Sonst wren die ja noch verwirrender  :Smilie:  

So zumindest meine Erklrung dazu  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tine85

Schau hier mal in den alten Threats, da findest du sicher den ein oder anderen Poste von den Leuten die letztes Jahr genau das gleich durchgemacht haben wie wir jetzt.

----------


## ludelron

jo,das hab ich auch schon gemacht in dsseldorf und bochum glaub ich wars jedenfalls so dass sich der reine nc wert von der 1 auf die zweite stufe gar nicht gendert hat soweit ich wei,deswegen wunderte mich, dass es dieses jahr gro anders sein sollte,wobei ich das natrlich superklasse fnd,ohne frage,hab selber auch noch keinen platz..

----------


## Tine85

Wie es in Dsseldorf und Bochum aussah wei ich nicht, aber in Freiburg z.B. lagen letztes Jahr zwischen der 1. und der 2. Stufe 2/10.

----------


## muffinn

> mal ne frage,wo findet man denn die NC-Werte vom Vorjahr der 1 Stufe?weil die zvs gibt ja soweit ich wei immer nur die 2 raus,knnte man auf die nc vernderungen vom letzten jahr zugreifen wrde das schon begrenzt prognosen zulassen denke ich,zumindest ob ne nderung von 0,1 realistisch ist oder eher nicht...lg


da knnte ich helfen  :Top: 
habe nmlich zufllig letztes jahr die nc werte ausgedruckt. also wenn einer ne frage hat, kann er mich fragen  :Grinnnss!: ...

----------


## Kevin1610

@muffinn:

wie war es denn in Bochum und Dsseldorf???

----------


## muffinn

ich schreib einfach ne liste  :Top: 

aachen     1,4
bochum    1,7
bonn        1,5
dsseldorf 1,7
erlangen   1,4 H
freiburg     H
gieen      1,6
halle         H
hamburg   50 v.H. DN:1,5 H
heidelberg H
HM            H
Jena          752 H
Kiel           1,3 H D:Ja
Kln          1,4
Leipzig       1,4  D:Ja
Lbeck      80 v.H. DN: 1,2H
                20 v.H. H
Magdburg  1,5 H
Mainz        1,4
Marburg     1,6 D:Ja
Mnchen    1,5 H
Mnster      1,2
Regensbug  1,4
Homburg     1,7
Tbingen     50 v.H. DN/Beruf: 1,4 H
Ulm            50 v.H. DN/Test: 1,7
Wrzburg    1,1 H

die, die ich nicht genannt habe, waren keine ncs bekannt

hoffe ich konnte euch helfen (is ja leider nicht so viel unterschied zur 2. stufe -.- )

lg und schnen abend noch

----------


## Sayadia

Sagt mal, wie ist das eigentlich. Ich hab OP1 auf Greifswald und war heute beim AWG, was meiner Meinung nach wirklich gut lief. Nchste Woche darf ich da mal nachfragen, wie es gelaufen ist. Angenommen, ich werde nicht genommen, kann ich dann einfach mal bei der ZVS nachfragen, wie es mit den anderen OPs aussieht, die ja jetzt schon ne Auswahl hatten (Jena, Leipzig), ob man da schon eine Annahme hat, oder muss ich dann weiterhin bis zum 23. warten, bis alle ihre Stufen durchhaben??

----------


## -Pluto-

Wow, das is ja echt der Hammer.
Im Grunde sind die NCs berall um ca 1/10 gesunken zum Vorjahr!!!

Also ich denk mal dass die ganzen NCs stabil bleiben und hchstens um 1/10 steigen werden, aber mehr au nicht!

----------


## -Alisha-

@muffinn:
Hey vielen dank fr die Liste  (die eindeutig positiver aussieht also die aktuelle  :grrrr....: ) , voll lieb von dir!

Hab mal kurz ne Frage, stand bei Ulm auch was ber den DN ohne Test?

----------


## muffinn

> @muffinn:
> Hey vielen dank fr die Liste  (die eindeutig positiver aussieht also die aktuelle ) , voll lieb von dir!
> 
> Hab mal kurz ne Frage, stand bei Ulm auch was ber den DN ohne Test?


bdde, bdde hab ich doch gern gemacht  :hmmm...:  sitzen ja alle im selben boot -.-

also zu ulm stand wie gesagt nur das mit dem test und dann einfach noch H.. das wird dir also nicht viel weiterhelfen  :Nixweiss: 

aber es ist echt wahnsinn, dass das alles so extrem angestiegen ist... is halt nen guter jahrgang  ::-dance:

----------


## -Pluto-

;( Oder die Abiprfungen waren viel zu leicht!!!

----------


## michi0789

Mal eine kurze Frage: Gibt es Infos wie weit die letzten Semester nachgerckt worden ist?

----------


## -Pluto-

Nachgerckt wurde bis zu den NCs, die die ZVS verffentlicht!!!

Aber gelost wurde ja vlt. au noch!!!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Aber die Werte, die bei der ZVS stehen, beziehen sich doch nur auf die 2. Stufe des AdH, oder? Die beiden NRV sind doch da gar nicht gelistet, sodass sich an den NC's durchaus noch was verndert haben kann?

----------


## michi0789

Echt? Habe gedacht das sind nur die Zahlen vom AdH. Na dann kann ichs ja vergessen...

----------


## lacrimala

also in kln zb steht bei der zvs 1,4 fr letztes ws, in einer broschre der uni standen die werte des letzten nrv und die lagen bei 1,6

----------


## *Phoenix*

ich habs auch so verstanden, dass die zahlen sich auf die zweite stufe im adh beziehen. jetzt macht mir hier aber mal keine schlechte laune!  :hmmm...: 
was mich aber immernoch interessieren wrde, ist, was der zusatz D:N in der liste bedeutet. wird der dienst gewichtet oder nicht?

----------


## michi0789

D:N bedeutet das der letzte genommene keinen Dienst hatte. Eigentlich werden die mit schon geleistetem Dienst ja bevorzugt. Aber bei D:N muss man eben keinen haben und kommt trotzdem rein.

----------


## *Phoenix*

achso...danke!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Anti-MG

das datum der liste mit den werten, die auf der seite der zvs stehen, ist der 23.9....demnach knnen das gar nicht die nachrckwerte sein...

----------


## Sayadia

Sagt mal, wie ist das eigentlich. Ich hab OP1 auf Greifswald und war heute beim AWG, was meiner Meinung nach wirklich gut lief. Nchste Woche darf ich da mal nachfragen, wie es gelaufen ist. Angenommen, ich werde nicht genommen, kann ich dann einfach mal bei der ZVS nachfragen, wie es mit den anderen OPs aussieht, die ja jetzt schon ne Auswahl hatten (Jena, Leipzig), ob man da schon eine Annahme hat, oder muss ich dann weiterhin bis zum 23. warten, bis alle ihre Stufen durchhaben??

----------


## Bjarne

anrufen schadet ja nicht, unter umstnden knnen die dir sagen wo du schon einen platz httest nur vll. gucken sie halt noch ob du in einer hheren OP rein kommen kannst weil die verfahren da noch net abgeschlossen sind. so hab ich das zumindest verstanden...
das schlimmste was passieren kann ist, dass sie dir nix sagen knnen^^

----------


## Sanna1989

Ich will nur kurz sagen dass mir die ZVS Frau am telefon ne falsche Auskunft gegeben hat und ich doch einen platz hab!!! Juhuuuuuu  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich will nur kurz sagen dass mir die ZVS Frau am telefon ne falsche Auskunft gegeben hat und ich doch einen platz hab!!! Juhuuuuuu


Das ist ja cool. Freut mich fr dich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## delacre

Huhu  :Grinnnss!: !
Htte da mal eine kleine Frage zu den Bescheiden...bekommt man am 23. denn nur einen einzigen Bescheid, oder kann man zwischen mehreren auswhlen?
Laut der ZVS-Zentrale htte ich mit 1,2 in Regensburg einen Platz (3. OP). Als 1. und 2. OP habe ich zum einen Mannheim und zum anderen Freiburg angegeben.
Wenn mich jetzt Mannheim z.B. noch animmt - schickt mir Regensburg dann berhaupt nen Bescheid? Mittlerweile gefllt mir nmlich die Vorstellung, nach Bayern zu ziehen immer mehr  :Grinnnss!: .
Liebe Gre!

----------


## michi0789

Soweit ich wei bekommst du nur einen Bescheid. und zwar den deiner hchsten OP an der du zugelassen werden konntest.

Ich selbst habe auch noch eine Frage. Am 23ten werden ja auch Rnge und Grenzrnge bekannt gegeben. Wird auch nach diesen Rngen nachgerckt?

Also Grenzrang 100, mein Rang 120, 30 Leite rcken nach also sind alle bis Rang 130 drin einschlielich mir?

----------


## -Pluto-

Es wird ne neue Liste geben, entsprechen neu gelost und somit einen neuen Rang fr dich!!! Aber wann rcken denn mal 30 Leute nach???  :Frown:

----------


## michi0789

Zum Nachrckverfahren auch noch mal ne neue Liste?...eieiei die machen es aber auch kompliziert

----------


## -Pluto-

Achso!! Du bist schon beim nachrcken!!! Nee da nicht, da wird dann nach den Rngen der 2ten Liste gerutscht!

----------


## michi0789

Ah okay das meinte ich. Also wenn ich im AdH2 Rang 120 habe und Grenzrang 100 ist und genau 20 Nachrcken bin ich drin ;)

dann kann man ja schonmal abschtzen wie es im NRV luft. Gibts da Erfahrungswerte oder zahlen wie viele Leute so an den verschiedenen Unis nachrcken?

----------


## -Pluto-

Also nachgerckt werden meist nur 1-2 Leute!

----------


## michi0789

oh man...also kann man seine Hoffnungen im Okt. rein zu kommen auch begraben

----------


## -Pluto-

Naja wer wei, vlt gehen en paar hops. Nee das is nich lustig!
Vlt. rcken ja immer nur Zivis nach und FSJler, bis wir an der Reihe sind ^^

----------


## delacre

Also ich htte  gedacht, dass es im Nachrckverfahren mehr Pltze gibt. Es haben ja einige so wie ich noch keinen Bescheid, aber einen Studienplatz sicher. Sollten die jetzt doch noch einen Platz an einer ihrer hher gesetzten Wunschunis bekommen, stehen die frei gehaltenen Pltze vom 2. September doch beim Nachrckverfahren zur Verfgung, oder?

----------


## wuppi-man

ne, dafr gibt es ja die 2 stufe des Adh. 
Musse dir ma so vorstellen. Ein Typ mit 1,1 schnitt bewirbt sich bei 6 unis.
Aber leider hat er auf OP1 Frakfurt ,Rostock oder berlin angeben. Nun muss er bis zum 23. sep warten, auf den andern 5 OP's wurde ergenommen.

Also sind nur wegen einem gleich 5 pltze der 1.stufe freigehalten worden. 
Am 23.sep erhlt er nun den bescheid fr seine OP1 und die anderen 5 pltze stehen nun fr die 2stufe zurverfgung

----------


## lilapple

Hat sich jetzt viel gendert, von der ersten Stufe des ADHs im WS des letzten Jahres, zu diesem jetzt? Steig immer noch net durch

----------


## JesSu

AUf das NRV hoffe ich gar nicht mehr! Genauso mit dem LV, da habe ich zwar auch schon ein paar Postkarten verschickt, aber es ist ja fast wie im Lotto.
Htte ich mich mal fr ne Ausbildung beworben.

----------


## verd

> Also nachgerckt werden meist nur 1-2 Leute!


Quatsch, es fallen ja auch die ganzen Pltze, die in der Abibestenquote nicht angenommen wurden, ins NRV. Auerdem kommen noch die nicht agenommenen Pltze nach der 2. AdH-Stufe hinzu. Und das sind mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr als zwei Pltze. ^^

----------


## delacre

Hey!
Hier die 1. Stufe des letzten Jahres:

Aachen     1,4
Bochum    1,7
Bonn        1,5
Dsseldorf 1,7
Erlangen   1,4 H
Freiburg     H
Gieen      1,6
Halle         H
Hamburg   50 v.H. DN:1,5 H
Heidelberg H
HM            H
Jena          752 H
Kiel           1,3 H D:Ja
Kln          1,4
Leipzig       1,4  D:Ja
Lbeck      80 v.H. DN: 1,2H
                20 v.H. H
Magdburg  1,5 H
Mainz        1,4
Marburg     1,6 D:Ja
Mnchen    1,5 H
Mnster      1,2
Regensbug  1,4
Homburg     1,7
Tbingen     50 v.H. DN/Beruf: 1,4 H
Ulm            50 v.H. DN/Test: 1,7
Wrzburg    1,1 H

Liebe Gre

----------


## -Pluto-

> ne, dafr gibt es ja die 2 stufe des Adh. 
> Musse dir ma so vorstellen. Ein Typ mit 1,1 schnitt bewirbt sich bei 6 unis.
> Aber leider hat er auf OP1 Frakfurt ,Rostock oder berlin angeben. Nun muss er bis zum 23. sep warten, auf den andern 5 OP's wurde ergenommen.
> 
> Also sind nur wegen einem gleich 5 pltze der 1.stufe freigehalten worden. 
> Am 23.sep erhlt er nun den bescheid fr seine OP1 und die anderen 5 pltze stehen nun fr die 2stufe zurverfgung


Da is aber en Fehler in deiner Denkweise!!! Also dein Typ hat nur den einen Platz auf Op4. Also werden nur die Pltze frei, die zum 23ten noch mal vergeben werden!

----------


## -Pluto-

> Quatsch, es fallen ja auch die ganzen Pltze, die in der Abibestenquote nicht angenommen wurden, ins NRV. Auerdem kommen noch die nicht agenommenen Pltze nach der 2. AdH-Stufe hinzu. Und das sind mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr als zwei Pltze. ^^


Mist 2 Posts hintereinander!!!!

Die Pltze der Abi besten wurden doch schon im Adh 1 und 2 vergben!!!

----------


## wuppi-man

@ delacre wo hast du die ergebnisse her?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

@Pluto: Und warum bist du dir so sicher, dass es nur 1 oder 2 Pltze im NRV gibt? Dann mssten die Unis ja gar kein NRV machen, sondern das Losverfahren wrde reichen, oder?

----------


## -Pluto-

Hey,

also das Losverfahren gibt es nicht immer nur wenn die Nachrcker absagen, dann kommt es zum Los und da sind es ja nur ein paar Pltze!!!

Aber meistens sind die Pltze im 2ten Adh schon voll bestckt und im ersten NRV werden se dann meist ganz voll ausgeschpft!!! Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Leute von ihrem Traumstudium ablassen ist doch schwindend gering!!!

----------


## Tine85

> Also nachgerckt werden meist nur 1-2 Leute!


Also ich glaub das auch nicht. In Freiburg z.B. lagen zwischen dem 2. Hauptverfahren und dem Nachrckverfahren 2/10. Das werden wohl kaum nur 1 oder 2 Leute gewesen sein. Aber das ist natrlich schon auch Uniabhngig.

----------


## -Pluto-

Aber wie unwahrscheinlich sind denn 10-20 Nachrcker per Uni???

Naja alles nur Spekulationen, man kann einfach nichts genaues sagen!!!!!
Oder an voran gegangenen Jahren die Zahlen wie viele Nachrcken werden oder wie der NC sich entwickeln wird.

Es ist total schwammig und wir versuchen es uns mit Hoffnungen schn zu reden!!! Aber wer wei, ich hoffe so sehr, dass die anderen positiven Meinungen alle zutreffen, ich bin da eher pessimistisch/ realistisch!

----------


## delacre

Hey!
Die Liste hab ich aus dem Thread "Bescheide zum 2. September", Seite 81  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Alisha-

@ alle:

http://www2.zvs.de/fileadmin/downloa..._WS2008_09.pdf



Hier knnt ihr mal sehen, dass ziemlich viele Leute im NRV nachgerckt sind, weil sonst z.B.: in Mnchen nicht der NC von 1,5 auf 1,6 gegangen wre und in den jahren zuvor, knnt ihr hier auch schauen sind sie in Mnchen sogar von 1,5 bis 1,8 nachgerckt!

----------


## Zanza

Wobei ja tatschlich nur diejenigen nachrcken, die die jeweilige Uni an letzter Stelle/als einzige (ist ja das Gleiche in grn  :hmmm...:  ) angegeben haben und nirgendwo untergekommen sind. Und das sind ja irgendwie nicht so viele... 30 Leute halte ich auch irgendwie fr utopisch, ist aber nur nen Gefhl  :hmmm...: 
Und es ist doch auch so, dass durch das zweistufige AdH weniger nachgerckt wird, weil innerhalb des normalen Systems schon nachgerckt wird, also ein Teil der "Abspringer" eh schon rausfllt.

----------


## JesSu

Alisha,
hast du die Liste auch fr ZM?
Wo hast du die Liste gefunden?

----------


## Robin06

ZVS.de -> Service-Download -> NC-Werte ????

----------


## JesSu

Ah okay! Danke

----------


## -Alisha-

@Jessu:

Ja die gibts auch fr Zahnmedizin, falls du sie nicht schon gefunden hast  :Grinnnss!: 

Einfach auf Auswahlgrenzen (auf zvs.de, aber weit ja^^),
dann auf Wintersemester, 
dann auf   -Auswahlgrenzen fr weitere Semester finden Sie *hier*.-
und dann eben auf die gewnschte Jahreszahl und schlielich auf Zahnmedizin^^


oder fr 2008/09 in schnell, hier der link:

http://www2.zvs.de/fileadmin/downloa..._WS2008_09.pdf

lg

----------


## -Alisha-

@robin06.

Okeee dein Weg war eindeutig der einfachere^^

----------


## JesSu

Streicht ihr auch schon die Tage im Kalender?
Ruft einer eigentlich wieder vorher an? Oder lasst ihr euch berraschen?

----------


## julika90

Ja mach ich sowohl als auch.
Ich werd Freitag mal anrufen und hoffentlich was positives erfahren, sodass ich am Wochenende umziehen kann!  :bhh:

----------


## lilapple

Werds auch schon am Freitag probieren, nachdem der Typ von der ZVS zu mir meinte, dass die Ergebnisse auch dieses mal schon ein paar Tage vorher feststehen werden.

----------


## kara_deniz

Meint ihr diesen Freitag oder erst Freitag, den 18. September? :Party:

----------


## lilapple

Den 18ten ;)

----------


## angel91

Theoretisch knnte man doch nach dem 15. auch direkt bei der Uni anrufen und fragen......also, wieviel ihre Pltze nicht angenommen haben und anhand dessen abschtzen wie hoch die chancen sind.... Aber ist nur dann von Bedeutung wenn man seinen Rang wei,oder?

----------


## JesSu

Ich glaube ich warte bis zum 23. 09
Habe irgendwie angst anzurufen- kann ja sein das ich einen Heulkrampf bekomme :Blush:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich glaube ich warte bis zum 23. 09
> Habe irgendwie angst anzurufen- kann ja sein das ich einen Heulkrampf bekomme


 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Alisha-

Hey Jessu, selbst wenn es am 23.Sep nichts werden wrde, was ich nicht hoffe, brauchst noch nicht zu weinen, obwohl ich es wahrscheinlich auch tun werde^^ aber setze deine Hoffnungen lieber in den 6.Okt, dann wirst du bestimmt nicht enttuscht werden!!

----------


## Anni89

Also ich muss ja auch noch warten, aber klar ist mir alles immer noch nicht ganz.

Bekomm ich am 23ten nur eine Zusage von ner Uni oder knnens auch mehrere sein ( also zb von Freiburg und Wrzburg)?
Nehmen wir mal an ich krieg nen Platz an der Uni OP4, mcht aber eig eher an die OP1, dass sich ja aber erst im Nachrckverfahren klren wrde, kann ich dann die Uni OP4 "hinhalten" oder verfllt mir dann der Platz bis zum 6.Oktober? (War da nicht was mit der Platz ist fr nen Jahr gesichert?)

Weil wenn ich nichts annehme am 23ten September und dann im Nachrckverfahren nicht mehr aufrcke steh ich ja dann ohne was da oder nicht?

Wr nett, wenn sich jmd die Mhe macht, mir das zu erklren, auch wenns sicherlich schon 100mal erklrt wurde  :Keks: 

Wr aber echt sehr froh drum!

Danke im vorraus, 
Anni89

----------


## joejoe

> Erste Stufe
> 
> Am 2. September 2009 zieht die ZVS eine
> Zwischenbilanz. Neben den Ergebnissen aller
> numerischen Ranglisten liegen dann bereits
> einige Hochschulranglisten vor, so dass eine
> groe Zahl von Bewerberinnen und Bewerbern
> schon zugelassen werden kann. Die anderen
> mssen sich leider noch bis 23. September 2009
> ...





> Zweite Stufe
> 
> Die zweite Stufe des Auswahlverfahrens findet
> am 23. September 2009 statt. Dann liegen alle
> Ranglisten vor. Gleichzeitig ist auch bekannt,
> wer von den Anfang September 2009 Zugelassenen
> den Studienplatz angenommen hat,
> wo also Studienpltze erneut vergeben werden
> knnen.
> ...


Bitte !  :Smilie:

----------


## joejoe

Sorry, habe noch etwas vergessen:




> Nichtannahme des Studienplatzes
> 
> Wenn Sie den Studienplatz nicht annehmen
> (egal aus welchem Grund), brauchen Sie hierzu
> keine Erklrung abzugeben; bitte sehen Sie in
> diesem Fall von Mitteilungen an die Hochschule
> oder die ZVS ab. Bei der Nichtannahme des
> Studienplatzes ist eine Teilnahme am weiteren
> Vergabeverfahren zum Wintersemester 2009/10
> nicht mglich.

----------


## fallenangel30487

...Nur noch 11 Tage..... ich dreh durch...ich wills jetzt endlich wissen......
HILFE....

...so das musste mal gesagt werden *G*

----------


## honey88

"nur noch" ...nuuuur...11 tage...das is doch noch viel zu lange...ich dreh mit durch!

----------


## fallenangel30487

so schau jetzt mal zu ablenkung nochmal die letzte Folge von GA.....dann kann ich nochmal ein bisschen heulen......das is so gemein dass die de George so sterben lassen......

Denkt ihr die wissen am Freitag schon was wenn man dort anruft?

----------


## Chrissy_89

das hoffe ich jedenfalls, dann wren es nur noch 6 tage... :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## sternchen007

Ich finde Watereri auch tzend.
Vor allem werde ich aus diesem ZVS- Verfahren nicht schlau!

Ich hatte mich u.a. in Halle beworben und da ist die Grenze bei 768P mit Fcherbercksichtigung etc. Nun habe ich aber ausgerechnet, dass ich mit meiner Fcherbelegung und meinem Abischnitt auf 825P komme. Also warum habe ich bitte noch keine Zulassung?
Liegt das nur daran, dass ich Halle auf Platz 3 gesetzt habe und die jetzt noch gucken wollen, ob ich mich noch verbessern kann?
Ist der Platz in Halle mir denn jetzt sicher oder nicht?

Ahh... ich werde noch wahnsinnig, je lnger ich darber nachdenke ! 
Vielleicht wei ja einer von euch antwort ;) 

Achja und ist mit DN nur die Durschnittsnote, also der Abischnitt gemeint oder schon die Durchschnittsnote mit bercksichtigung des Hochschuleigenen Auswahlverfahrens?

----------


## joejoe

> Denkt ihr die wissen am Freitag schon was wenn man dort anruft?


Ne, bestimmt erst am MO.

----------


## Jenny8790

Hey!!! Ich habe mich eben einmal registriert, da ich sehe, hier leiden einige genauso wie ich unter den machenschaften der zvs :grrrr....: 
Hab mich ebenfalls in Frankfurt (1.op, 426Punkte) beworben und bin wirklich am verrckt werden..."was wre wenn..."- ist zurzeit mein stetiger begleiter....*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah* ich halts nimmer aus...

Ruft ihr am FR bzw. MO oder wartet ihr ab auf den heiligen Brief?! ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:

----------


## Robin06

Such dir schonmal eine Wohnung, du hast zu 99% eine Zusage in Frankfurt.

----------


## muffinn

also ich werde es wahrscheinlich am freitag probieren.
wobei ich noch berlege, ob ich lieber anrufe oder ne mail schreibe. 
meine zvs-beraterin habe ich schon so wirre gemacht, dass sie mir ihre private mail-adresse gegeben hat *hehe*  ::-dance:

----------


## Jenny8790

> Such dir schonmal eine Wohnung, du hast zu 99% eine Zusage in Frankfurt.


danke das du mir mut machen willst :Blush: , aber sind 99% da nicht ein bisschen hochgegriffen?!.......hab in der zeit der ganzen warterei schon jeglichen optimismus verloren,....

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich dreh so langsam echt durch.....ich glaub das kann man echt net mitfhlen wenn man das net erlebt hat.....

----------


## Tine85

Jap, seh ich auch so. Die warterei macht einen echt fertig und diese stndige fragerei ob man den jetzt schon nen Platz hat und die anschlieende Mitleidsnummer machen die Sache auch nicht grad besser. Wenn ich daran denke das das ganze noch bis zum 16. Oktober gehen knnte, knnte ich echt  :kotzen: !!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Oh ja das find ich auch echt schrecklich...und dann immer diese Aussagen, wer denn nicht jetzt schon alles wei dass er nen platz hat.... und warum ich das denn noch nicht wei.... ANFALL
und dann fragen manche leute echt jeden tg ob man denn schon was neues wei und man kann den jenigen 100 mal sagen dass es noch bis zum 23. dauert und trotzdem wird jeden Tag gefragt....

Und dann sagen die meisten dann noch so tolle sprche wie: "das wird schon klappen" und irgendwie sind sich alle sich dass du nen platz bekommst und dann frag ich mich immer ob die alle ne kristallkugel zuhause haben *g*

----------


## wolfgang caspar

manche von euch haben ja wenigstens schon ne zusage sicher.... ich habe nix :Frown:  bin bei 3 unis die 1,8 haben ganz knapp dran, selber habe 1,9 (spreche von ZM) meine fresse was meint ihr wie mein ar*** grade auf grundeis geht!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab auch noch nix ....hab 1,7 und hab ich nur in Homburg beworben....da heit es hoffen und bangen *g*

----------


## Jenny8790

*Maaaaaaan*....ich wei genau wie es ist......"na, wie siehts aus mit der uni?, un schon was gehrt?!,blabla" und mit der antwort das es bis zum 23. dauert findet sich eh niemand ab und man erntet mitleidige blicke...

Wenn die "alle" wssten wie schrecklich das is,....ich werde wirklich verrckt bei dem ganzen hin und her....

Ich hab mit 1,6 bei de zvs angerufen (am 5.Sep) und der typ meinte
" ja, hm alles negativ"...  "danke auch"  
(Frankfurt(426Punkte), Mannheim,Mainz,Homburg,Dsseldorf,Gieen)

ICh werde WAHNSINNIG :Wand:

----------


## wuppi-man

ja chill dich ma! mit 1,6 wirst du sofort in hoburg genommen!!!
da war der NC schon im 1. verfahren 1,6 ... 
also ich gratulier dir schon mal! Hast n platz sicher, da verwett ich sogar meinen arsch drauf  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jenny8790

Das is aber lieb von dir, aber rieskier lieber nicht dein schmuckes hinterteil fr mich....ich wr mir da nmlich nicht so sicher.... und ich mchte fr nichts verantwortlich sein :hmmm...:

----------


## wuppi-man

haha^^ 
ja ich kann risiken gut abschtzen ;) hab mich auch an frankfurt, dsseldorf und an homburg beworben...
hab aber leider nur 1,7 . naja ich mach am freitag erst ma terror bei der zvs... ich kann nicht mehr warten, da gehts mir so wieder und allen anderen zvs-geschdigten..

----------


## tascha123

hast doch mit 1,7 ganz gute chancen in frankfurt oder nich?was hast denn fr ne punktzahl? --> @wuppi

habt ihr euch des jetzt einfahc mal alle vorgenommen oder steht des irgendwo dass ma schu am freitag anrufe kann?

----------


## Crissie3989

Hallo Leute :Grinnnss!: 
kann euch wirklich gut verstehen. auch ich habe diese warterei satt und frage mich, ob ich nicht schon am mittwoch in Aachen anrufen knnte, ob ich drin bin oder nicht. Bin nur bei 3 unis im auswahlverfahren. wenn es mit aachen nix wird,ist mir bonn sicher, da ich 1,4 hatte. Auf meine erste prioritt mnster hab ich meiner meinung nach wohl keine chance mehr.Wasmeint ihr? Lohnt es sich anzurufen? oder sind die nur genervt und sagen einem eh nix? ich werde es auch auf jeden fall am montag bei der zvs probieren. 2 tage vorm versenden seh ich da eigentlich schon ne ganz gute chance...hoffentlich :Grinnnss!: 
lg

----------


## tascha123

haja is doch schei egal ob und wem du auf die nerven gehst ^^ hauptsache die warterei hatn ende ...aber wie man so raushrt knntest du wohl auch bei der zvs anrufen die geben vllt unter vorbehalt schon mehr raus als die unis selbst

----------


## Tine85

...dann frag ich mich immer ob die alle ne kristallkugel zuhause haben *g*[/quote]

Der war gut!!!! :Grinnnss!: 
Dazu kommen dann immer noch so Sprche wie "meine Tochter hat schon lange eine Zusage, die konnte es sich ja aussuchen und wir suchen jetzt schon sein mindestens einem Monat eine WOhnung fr sie, da braucht man ja echt Zeit dafr, blablabla...".
Da denk ich dann echt immer nur na vielen Dank!!!

----------


## Jenny8790

Das mit dem anrufen is eben so eine Sache....wie auch sicher andere hier denk ich shcon soo lange daran wie ich endlich den hei ersehnten brief in meinen hnden halte...und ihn 1stunde anstarre bevor ich ihn ffne....*schnevorstellung*
Nur siehts in der realitt schon anders aus....ich denke ich rufe auch am Freitag mal an( oder doch nicht?!)...wobei ich glaube das sie vor Montag gar nichts rausrcken.....
Bis ich ein studienplatz habe, hab ich keine freunde mehr,weil ich shcon allen auf die nerven gehe :hmmm...:

----------


## *Phoenix*

> Bis ich ein studienplatz habe, hab ich keine freunde mehr,weil ich shcon allen auf die nerven gehe


 Das befrchte ich auch schon dauernd  :bhh:  Die Armen machen im Moment ganz schn was mit mit uns...
Ich berleg aber auch schon dauernd ob ich anrufe oder nich. So wie ich mich kenne glaub ich denen das dann irgendwie nich solange ich keinen Brief bekommen hab *lol* Oder geht ihr nach der telefonischen Zusage schon auf Wohnungssuche?

----------


## Jenny8790

> ...dann frag ich mich immer ob die alle ne kristallkugel zuhause haben *g*


Der war gut!!!! :Grinnnss!: 
Dazu kommen dann immer noch so Sprche wie "meine Tochter hat schon lange eine Zusage, die konnte es sich ja aussuchen und wir suchen jetzt schon sein mindestens einem Monat eine WOhnung fr sie, da braucht man ja echt Zeit dafr, blablabla...".
Da denk ich dann echt immer nur na vielen Dank!!![/quote]

GENAAAAUU!!! am liebsten wrde man *schreien*...und rufen: Wen interressierts?!Ich werde innerhalb einer woche in einem Zimmer landen,nur mit Matratze und Zahnbrste bestckt!!! *AAAAAAAAAH*    (also mit glck hab ich dann ein Zimmer)    :hmmm...:

----------


## ludelron

mal ne kurze frage, wenn jenny mit 1,6 schon weder in homburg noch in dsseldorf nen platz hat,hat man dann mit 1,7 wies in anderen threads diskutiert wurde berhaupt da noch chancen?lg sorry passt grad nich ganz hier rein..

----------


## wuppi-man

@ ludelron
ja das frag ich mich auch...hab auch ne 1,7!
Wo hast du dich denn beworben bzw. was haste frn DN??

@ tascha 
ja ich hab unter 400 punkte weil ich im bio lk 9 punkte hatte, und die nachprfung nicht angerechnet wird (15 punkte hatte ich da) ...
naja deshalb wird das mit frankfurt nichts...
letztes jahr wurden leute mit bis zu 400 punkten un frankfurt genommen

----------


## fallenangel30487

Homburg wird dieses Jahr mit 1,7 verdamt knapp wegen dem Doppeljahrgang im Saarland....hoffe auch noch das es reicht...hab auch 1,7
ps die punkte zahl ist in Hom ganz egal, weil nicht jeder Punkte auf dem Zeugnis hat....

----------


## Jenny8790

Habt ihr vielleicht zur zeit irgendwelche spekulationen mitbekommen, seitens der punktegrenze(frankfurt)?! Nach oben oder unten?! Es gibt da doch so einige spezialisten...hab noch nichts gehrt, meint ihr man kann sie in einiger zeit, noch vor dem 23. bei der uni erfragen???!

Ps:  GAAAAAAANZ VVVIEEEEEL Kraft an ALLE die bald verrckt werden wie ich :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Kann dir nur sagen dass ein Mitarbeiter der ZVS zu mir gesagt hat dass in Hom ca. 20-50 Pltze noch nachrcken und dass der NC ziemlich sicher auf 1,7 gehen wird. Ob ich da dabei bin wei er net.
Er hat auch gesagt dass es egal ist wieviel Punkte man hat. Angenommen es wren noch 20 Pltze fr die Leute mit 1,7 frei aber noch 50 Bewerber mit 1,7, werden die Pltze unabhnig von den Punkten verlost.

----------


## wuppi-man

ja ich hab gehrt, dass einige leute schon jetzt wissen ob sie in der 2stufe zugelassen wurden. ich glaub das war einer von der uni greifswald...
der hat da angerufen und die meinten zu dem, dass der einen platz hat...

----------


## fallenangel30487

...dann versuch ich morgen auch mal anzurufen....fragen kostet ja nix *g*

----------


## Jenny8790

Danke...warum muss es ausgerechnet dieses Jahr im Saarland ein  Doppeljahrgang geben?????!
Muss man glck haben im ZVS-Lotto!!! (Teilnahme erst ab 18, Glcksspiel bei der zvs kann VERRCKT machen)        :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

@Jenny8790
Das frag ich mich auch jeden Tag....die htten doch noch ein Jahr warten knnen

----------


## loewin

> Und dann sagen die meisten dann noch so tolle sprche wie: "das wird schon klappen" und irgendwie sind sich alle sich dass du nen platz bekommst und dann frag ich mich immer ob die alle ne kristallkugel zuhause haben *g*


also SOLLTE jemand den menschen mit der kristallkugel finden...
ich mchte ihn oder sie SOFORT sprechen!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ludelron

jo hab auch 1,7 und prferenzen sind dsseldorf,bonn,bochum,marburg,giessen,saarbrcken und halt dn 1,7 und sons nix  weder tms noch sonstwas...ja das is halt sone sache,man wei nicht wieviele sich mit 1,6 und 1,7 beworben haben und wie gro die sprnge sind,kann ja sein dass sich 200 1,7er fr homburg beworben haben...da wrden die 20-50 nich viel bringen..

----------


## Jenny8790

ICH AUCH!!! (also den mit der Kristallkugel)

----------


## Jenny8790

Mir halt der Satz immer noch im Kopf
Anruf bei der ZVS am 5.September : Ja alles negativ!!!!

NEEGGATTTIVV!! ich hae dieses wort jetz....ich traue mich bestimmt nie wider anzurufen...

----------


## tascha123

bezglich frankfurt hat wohl mal ein zvs-mitarbeiter gesagt gehabt dass die grenze eher nach unten gehen soll wweil dieses jahr nur 1, 2 op die vorauswahl bestehen und glaub ich auch die grenznote hher is.(letztes jahr wars bis op3)
alle angaben natrlich ohne gewhr...

----------


## fallenangel30487

@ludelron

er hat auch gemeint dass es nur noch ein paar mit 1,6 sind und dann schon die Leute mit 1,7 kommen.....ich habe noch Hoffung

----------


## ludelron

woaaa diese olle spannung,sollten wir dann bald beide nen platz in homburg haben wird erstmal gefeiert...aber bin da noch ziemlich skeptisch weils glaub ich megaaaaviele mit 1,7 gibt die sich da beworben haben aufgrund der ncs der letzten jahre und zudem werden ja auch erstmal alle mit dienst genommen wozu ich nich gehre das sind sicher auch zig :Frown:

----------


## Jenny8790

mmmhh...nur ein paar mit 1.6?!  warum hatte es dann bei mir mit 1,6 nicht gereicht...?!*achman* ich hab einfach kein glck... :grrrr....:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja ich bin da auch sehr skeptisch...wr aber mega genial wenns klappen wrde. 
Hab leider auch keinen Dienst nur ne Ausbildung aber vorm Abi...und da zhlt ja net obwohl ichs angeben musste...frage mich noch immer warum

----------


## fallenangel30487

@Jenny
vieleicht hast du ja den platz schon kannst aber auf ne bessere op vorrcken???

----------


## Jenny8790

@fallenangel
Meinst du die ausbildung zhlt generell nicht weil vor dem abi, oder einfach speziell keine berrcksichtigung in homburg?!

----------


## fallenangel30487

ne das war nur auf Homburg bezogen

----------


## Jenny8790

@fallenangel
nein hab keinen platz "alles negativ" meint die zvs...

----------


## fallenangel30487

is ja bld..... naja aber dann bist du bestimmt in Stufe 2 dabei.....
vieleicht sehen wir uns ja bald in HOM ....ich hoffe so das es klappt...

----------


## Jenny8790

Ich auch...ohne ende!!! 
vielleicht sehn wir uns da wirklich, das wr doch mal was :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

So ich bin auch unter den immer noch Wartenden... hab mit 1,5 eine telefonische Zusage fr Homburg mchte aber viel lieber nach Ulm  :Frown:  da haben sie bisher nur Leute mit 1,4 genommen (in der Quote mit DN/Beruf)... ich hoffe mal schwer, dass ich da trotzdem noch mit reinschwappe, denn dann kriegt jemand von euch meinen Platz in Homburg und ich einen in Ulm *zitter *bang!

Und ich ruf definitiv am Freitag schonmal an... auch mehrmals wenn auch nur um den Leuten dort gehrig auf die Nerven zu gehen! Die haben die Ergebnisse bestimmt am Freitag schon und geben sie nur noch nicht raus! Sauerrei !!!

----------


## Tine85

Hey wir sitzen fast im selben Boot. HAb mich auch fr Ulm an 2. OP beworben mit 1,5. Ich hoffe das das ganze noch bis 1,5 hochgeht. Leider ist bei mir sonst alles negativ.

----------


## -Alisha-

Mit geht es gleich wie euch (1,5,op2)^^
Wo habt ihr euch sonst noch beworben?

----------


## Saphira.

op 1 ulm, op 2 regensburg und op 3 homburg.. bei letzterem also in homburg hab ich bereits ne tel. zusage also fallen die op's 4-6 eh schon weg... und was sind euere op's?

----------


## -Alisha-

Freiburg (null chance), Ulm, Wrzburg(mit bonus 0,3) und Mnchen.
Aber ist doch schn dass du immerhin schon einen Platz httest ich hab noch keinen...heul***

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ihr habts so gut ihr wisst wenigstens schon dass ihr berhaupt irgendwo nen platz habt

----------


## Jenny8790

ich wr auch so froh!!! ich nehm dein platz in homburg gern an, drck dir dafr die die daumen das dein wunsch klappt!!! :Grinnnss!:    hab mit 1,6 nur absagen

----------


## fallenangel30487

Danke....drck euch auch allen die Daumen und wie gesagt vieleicht sehen wir uns ja dort und laut zvs msstest du ja mit 1,6 auf jedenfall in HOM einen Platz bekommen. Und so schlecht is Hom auch net, obwohls im saarland liegt *g* is halt provinz hat aber auch vorteile....

----------


## loewin

unfassbar...mit 1,6 nur absagen...
also irgendwas stimmt nicht mit diesem system..echt!!! :Hh?:

----------


## -Pluto-

Ja find ich au  :Frown: 

Wo sind denn nur all die Studienpltze hin???
Hoffentlich steigt der NC auf 1,8!!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich denke 1,8 is relativ unrealistisch....aber man wei ja nie....

----------


## -Pluto-

> Ich denke 1,8 is relativ unrealistisch....aber man wei ja nie....


Autsch der hat gesessen  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Traurig:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das war jetzt net bse gemeint....wrde mich auch riesig freuen wenns 1,8 wre....dann htt ich nmlich mit meiner DN 1,7 auch nen Platz *g* 
...aber ich glaube da irgendwie nicht dran.....wre zu schn um wahr zu sein

----------


## Jenny8790

@Pluto
nich traurig sein!!  das wird ich drck dir nochmal extra die daumen!!!
WIr geschdigten hier mssen zusammenhalten :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Pluto-

Ja auf jeden Fall!

Noch eine Frage sind 30487 und 8790 eure Telefonnummern????
Oder was fr ne Bedeutung haben die?? ::-bee:

----------


## fallenangel30487

n geburtsdatum..... schreib doch hier net meine Telefonnummer rein...*g*

----------


## Jenny8790

Ebenfalls :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Pluto-

Achso htte ja sein knnen  :Woow:  :Grinnnss!: 

Oh man, ich will nach Frankfurt!!!!!!!!
Ich will ich will  ich will.

Sollte ich nichts kriegen dieses WS, dann studier ich was anderes und schleus mich in die ZVS rein, bis ich der ZVS Chef bin und dann geb ich mir en Studienplatz in Frankfurt!!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

@pluto 
dann hast du aber net mehr lange zeit dafr die zvs gibts nur noch ca. 1-2 Jahre

----------


## Jenny8790

Guter Plan :Grinnnss!:  ich heirate dich vorher, und dann gibste mir auch ein platz  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jenny8790

Jaja connections sind wohl alles....ein typ(2.0) der mit mir abitur gemacht hat, hat schon lnger in hamburg ein platz....ich kanns mir auf gerechtem wege nicht erklren...naja..wer wei...

----------


## -Pluto-

Was echt nur noch 2 Jahre?!?!

Mist da muss ich mich ja beeilen! Will noch jemand 2t Frau werden?? Oder Pate von meinen Kinder, die ebenfalls einen Studienplatz bekommen! Also Kinder und Paten  :Smilie:   :Grinnnss!: 

Oh wow es dauert ja echt nich mehr lang bis zum 23ten!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich gewinn einfach im Lotto und studier dann in Budapest....oder ich kauf mir nen Studienplatz

----------


## Jenny8790

Genau...das mit dem losen kennen wir ja schon..

----------


## fallenangel30487

*g* ne hatte eigentlich richtiges Lotto gemeint so mit Geld gewinnen....dann kann ich mir die 5600 Studiengebhren in Budapest leisten *g* ...oder ich machs ganz einfach wie ne bekannte die hat sich nen platz erschlafen bei einem prof der das losverfahren manipuliert hat..... offiziell stimmt das natrlich nicht is aber schon komisch wenn man keinen platz hat, trotzdem noch vor dem losverfahren an allen veranstaltungen teilnimmt weil man sicher wei dass man einen Losplatz bekommt.....

----------


## Jenny8790

Boah wie unfair...das find ich bs

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich auch.... kenn auch einen der an der gleichen Uni fr dieses Jahr nen Platz hat obwohl er dieses Jahr Abi gemacht hat mit DN schlechter als 2,5 ... nur weil Papi Arzt ist und den Dekan gut kennt.... is sehr geil....Geld regiert die Welt und wir sitzen auf dem Trockenen...

Ich finde das es einfach eine Sauerei ist was da so getrieben wird....

----------


## Jenny8790

noch 8/9 tage??!! bis dahin hab ich vor aufregung 2kilo schokolade gegessen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jenny8790

ja is echt mies....wo bleibt den da die gerechtigkeit?! schlechter als 2,5....na danke----) mge er vor schlechtem gewissen nicht mehr schlafen knnen (wahrscheinlich ist es ihm aber egal....

----------


## fallenangel30487

stimmt dem is das sch*** egal...Papa is ja Arzt da brauch er sich ja keine Sorgen um seine Zugunft machen.... wei gar net ob der sich berhaupt bei der ZVS beworben hat oder ob das auch nur ber Los luft...

naja is ja auch egal...... aufregen bringt da eh nix....

ich wills jetzt auch endlich wissen....wei gar net was ich machen soll wenns net klappt....

----------


## -Pluto-

Boah is echt fies!!
Ich wrde niemals mir einen Platz erschlafen!

Naja guckt doch mal ins Reinklag Thread!!!!
Ich finds mies wenn sich Leute reinklagen, nur weil sich Geld haben und nicht warten knnen. Sie haben nunmal nicht die Abi Note also heit es warten oder aufgeben, aber reinklagen. Nein nein nein! Bse!

----------


## Jenny8790

ja da sprichst du was an.......ich will mir ds gar nicht ausmalen....ich dreh wirklich durch..........ich wr soo traurig....verdammt
is echt shclimm wenn man dann so kurz vorher scheitert....vorallem bieten sich um die zeit nicht mehr viele alternativen

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich wei berhaupt net was ich machen soll...hab schon ne Ausbildung und noch eine machen einfach um die Zeit zu berbrcken is schwachsinn...
wenn ich in meinem beruf nen job suche brauch ich noch einige weiterbildungen, die sind sau teuer das geld hab ich net...bzw. is fr die studiengebhren und das alles machen wenn ich wei dass ich sptestens 5 Jahren eh studieren geh???
NE NE
Ich bin echt plan los.....
und dann bekommen leute mit 1,0 nen Platz und merken nach 4 wochen dass sie da drauf ja keinen bocke haben und brechen ab.....der platz is weg und wir haben wieder die a***karte... was soll man da noch sagen...??????????

----------


## Jenny8790

so isses wirklich...wenn manche meinen die 1.0 heit eigenltich "werde arzt" obwohls sies gar nicht interessiert....da werd ich wahnsinnig... :Grinnnss!: 

was hast fr ne ausbildung gemacht?!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bin Physiotherapeutin und RS

----------


## Jenny8790

man also irgenwo is ja ein fehler im system wenn man mit solchen vorkenntnissen keinen platz bekommt...also ich versteh gar nichts....

----------


## -Pluto-

Oh ja da kenn ich au eine.
Sie wollte unbedingt Journalismus machen, aber mit 1,0 kann man dass doch nicht machen. Mit 1,0 studiert man doch Medizin.
Also studierte sie Medizin und langsam hat sie gemerkt das es nicht das wahre is, ich warte jetzt ab bis sie abbricht! Das kommt bestimmt demnchst.

Aber das trifft nicht auf die Mehrheit mit 1,0 zu. Viele hatten Glck mit den Lehrern und das ein riesiges Erinnerungsvermgen, mit dem sie die 1,0 knackten!

----------


## fallenangel30487

naja wenn ich mich nicht nur in HOM beworben htte dann htt ich bestimmt nen Platz bekommen...gibt ja unis bei denen ich Bonus fr die Ausbildung bekomme. aber wenn man 14000 euro fr die Ausbildung ausgibt und kein Bafg bekommt kann man sich keine wohnung + studiengebhren leisten. und da die Uni HOM 15 km von meiner wohnung bei meinen eltern im haus weg ist, blieb mir nichts anderes brig als mich nur dort zu bewerben. Das geht finanziell gerade so....irgendwie....hoff ich doch *g*

----------


## Robin06

> naja wenn ich mich nicht nur in HOM beworben htte dann htt ich bestimmt nen Platz bekommen...gibt ja unis bei denen ich Bonus fr die Ausbildung bekomme. aber wenn man 14000 euro fr die Ausbildung ausgibt und kein Bafg bekommt kann man sich keine wohnung + studiengebhren leisten. und da die Uni HOM 15 km von meiner wohnung bei meinen eltern im haus weg ist, blieb mir nichts anderes brig als mich nur dort zu bewerben. Das geht finanziell gerade so....irgendwie....hoff ich doch *g*


Stichwort: Studienkredit

----------


## Jenny8790

Ja das is aber auch eine sachen die gewaltige haken hat..,ich finde mit "ja dann eben kredit tralalal" is es auch nich getan

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab ich hier schon fters gehrt hab aber keine Lust mich mit Anfang 20 genadenlos zu verschulden.... Hab da genug Beispiel auenrum..Das is echt die absolut letzte Lsung.... Ich versuchs erst mal so...wenns dieses Jahr net klappt geh ich einfach noch 1-max. 3 Jahre arbeiten dann hab ich entweder genug Geld oder bekomm Elternunabhngiges Bafg.... muss man zwar auch Teilweise zurckzahlen aber max. 10000

----------


## Robin06

Wenn deine Lsung heit zuerst 1-3 Jahre arbeiten kann ich dir versichern, du kannst deine Schulden auch nachher abbezahlen, sparst dir aber parallel Lebenszeit. Damit du deine Schulden minimierst kannst du nach Studienanfang jobben und damit deine Verschuldung drastisch reduzieren. Wenn du dir Mhe gibst ist vllt. sogar ein Stipendium drinne.

----------


## Jenny8790

Aber pass auf mit  stipendium....genehmigen die dir auch nur 80 euro bchergeld im monat erlischt dein kompletter bafg anspruch  
nach meinem infostand, lass mich gern berrichtigen

----------


## Jenny8790

***************RIESENPORTIONGLCK*************FR ALLE!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## medica09

meint ihr man kommt mit 1,5 in regensburg oder mainz rein ? =( werd total verrckt vor sorge

----------


## Jenny8790

Also ich denk das reicht auf jeden fall....Mainz is ja in der ersten Stufe bei 1,3...und letztes Jahr gings auchbis 1,5 Hoch!!!
Wenn man mit 1,5 keinen Platz bekommt,...dann wei ich auch nicht mehr... :Meine Meinung: 



Ich drck dir die daumen ::-stud:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Also hab grad nochmal bei der ZVS angerufen und der hat mir gesagt von der 2.Stufe gibts noch gar nix. Frhestens am 22.9.....so ein Schei.....

----------


## Jenny8790

aus der traum vom anruf am freitag :Traurig:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja er hat gesagt sie haben noch gar nicht mit der Auswertung angefangen weil noch nicht alle Ergebnisse der Auswahlgesprche da sind.

----------


## JesSu

Wie schrecklich!
Aber es ist ja bald so weit <nervs nervs>

----------


## delacre

Ui, dann mssen sie sich jetzt aber echt ranhalten...weil rein theoretisch mssen sie die Auswertung ja auch in zwei Stufen machen. Stellt euch mal vor, sie wrden es nichtmal bis zum 23. schaffen...das wr ein grauenvoll  :Grinnnss!:  ::-oopss:

----------


## JesSu

Doch doch das schaffen sie, sie schaffen es doch immer  :hmmm...: 

Ich frage mich nur wie es im NRV aussehen wird...bei mir ja fr ZM, ich hoffe es geht bis 2,0 hoch!
Ich bete dafr.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich versuchs trotzdem am Montag ich denke die sagen das einfach nur dass net alle am Montag sturm anrufen....hoff ich doch *g*
Ich dreh durch..... ich glaub ich ruf mal bei einem von der Uni an den ich gut kenne vieleicht wei der ja schonwas...zumindest mal wieviele Pltze insgesamt vergeben werden...oder so

----------


## JesSu

Stimmt, aber geben die UNIS direkt Auskunft?
Ich will nicht wissen ob ich drin bin, ich will nur wissen wie die DN im 2. Verfahren aussehen.

----------


## Jenny8790

Ja genau, damit gings mir auch schon um einiges besser....einfach nur die dn!!!
Man, also ich versteh nicht warum sich dieses verfahren nicht etwas humaner gestalten lsst..........     **NERVENBNDEL**

----------


## fallenangel30487

keine Ahnung aber ich frag auch net bei der uni direkt sondern hab nen befreundeten arzt gefragt der an der uniklinik leitender OA ist und auch unterrichtet...Der hat irgendwie wohl einsicht in so Dekanatsangelegenheiten und konnte mir auch letztes Jahr sagen wieviel Leute mit 1,8 genommen wurden und so..... Hoffe dass der sich meldet und auch was wei....Ich denke er kann mir net sagen ob ich nen Platz hab aber der wei bestimmt genau wieviele sich schon eingeschrieben haben und wieviele eben nicht *g*

----------


## Tine85

Irgendwie plazt ich auch fast vor neugier. Aber irgendwie bring ich es glaube ich nicht mehr da anzurufen und mir dann sagen zu lassen dass bis jetzt leider alles negativ ist. Vielleicht postet ja einer und sagt er ist mit 1,2 in Freiburg oder mit 1,5 in Ulm drin, dann werde ich es auch versuchen. 
Mir gehts wie euch, ich weis auch nicht was ich machen soll wenn das nix wird, in meinen Beruf will ich eigentlich nicht mehr zurck und im Rettungsdienst zufahren, was ich neben dem Abi her ehrenamtlich gemacht hab, wre echt auch nur die absolute Notlsung. 
EIGENTLICH WILL ICH NUR EINS: UND DAS IST ENDLICH MEDIZIN ZU STUDIEREN!!!!

----------


## -Pluto-

> keine Ahnung aber ich frag auch net bei der uni direkt sondern hab nen befreundeten arzt gefragt der an der uniklinik leitender OA ist und auch unterrichtet...Der hat irgendwie wohl einsicht in so Dekanatsangelegenheiten und konnte mir auch letztes Jahr sagen wieviel Leute mit 1,8 genommen wurden und so..... Hoffe dass der sich meldet und auch was wei....Ich denke er kann mir net sagen ob ich nen Platz hab aber der wei bestimmt genau wieviele sich schon eingeschrieben haben und wieviele eben nicht *g*


Wow wo an Welcher Uniklinik??

----------


## fallenangel30487

Homburg

----------


## Jenny8790

Ja, das is echt ne gute quelle :Grinnnss!: 
Vielleicht erzhlst du uns ja was er so fr Zahlen genannt hat....,natrlich nur wenn du willst.... ::-oopss:

----------


## getku

Wie unmenschlich ist das eigentlich?
Am 23.09 werden die Ergebnisse bekanntgegeben und dann darf man innerhalb krzester Zeit zusehen, wie man mit der Wohnung, Immatrikulation, etc. klarkommt....also ich persnlich msste mich schon sehr darauf einstellen, dass es dann in 2 1/2 Wochen schon mit den Vorlesungen losgeht.....und bis dahin nicht zu wissen, wie es in 3 Wochen aussehen wird, macht einen total krank^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja klar mach ich falls er sich meldet....wei ich halt eben net der is immer sehr beschftigt und nicht besonders oft in wkw online. Vieleicht ruf ich die Woche einfach mal bei ihm an...wenn er im op is is die chance gro dass er ans handy geht *g*

----------


## sternchen007

mal eine Frage... Ist mit DN nur die Abinote gemeint oder die Note, die rauskommt, wenn man die Verfahren der Hochschulen mit einrechnet? also z.b. das die abinote 1,6 ist und + ortsprferenz = 1,4 ???

----------


## Jenny8790

@sternchen
also normalerweise bekommt man durch eine rtsprferenz keinen bonus von 0,2
Versteh nicht ganz was du meinst...

----------


## medica09

> Also ich denk das reicht auf jeden fall....Mainz is ja in der ersten Stufe bei 1,3...und letztes Jahr gings auchbis 1,5 Hoch!!!
> Wenn man mit 1,5 keinen Platz bekommt,...dann wei ich auch nicht mehr...
> 
> 
> 
> Ich drck dir die daumen


aber, weit du denn, ob es realistisch ist, dass der schnitt noch um 0,2 hochgeht?
hab vorhin mit der zvs telefoniert und der mann meinte, dass es schwierig sein wird da noch reinzukommen :Oh nee...: 
oh man....und nun?hat der vielleicht einfach keinen plan gehabt oder hat er da recht?

----------


## Jenny8790

Ja also ich denke der ZVS-MAnn hat sicher mehr plan als ich.....!!!!
wir sind hier alles wild am spekulieren aber eine sichere antwort gibt es eben erst mit der bekanntgabe der ergebnisse...also ich wrde fr nichts die hand ins feuer legen, aber es gibt auch kein grund jetz schon die flinte ins korn zu schmeien.............

----------


## Jenny8790

was treibt ihr denn noch schnes um die warterei ein bisschen ertrglicher zu machen die nchsten tage?!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Nicht viel....bin frisch am Knie operiert und sitze rum...viel ablenkung is da leider nicht... naja auer dass ich mich den ganzen Tag mit der Telekom rumrgern muss ....

----------


## Jenny8790

ach gott, dann gute besserung!!!

----------


## Yabbi

Wollte nur mal eben Bescheid geben, dass ich heute wieder eine Antwort von der ZVS auf eine Email erhalten habe...

Unverbindlich habe ich eine Zusage lediglich fr Marburg...

Folgende Unis hatte ich angegeben: 
1. Gttingen
2. heidelberg/mannheim
3. aachen
4. leipzig
5. Marburg
6. Bochum

Mein Schntit ist 1,4 und ich habe um 3 Punkte die 1,3 verfehlt... bei der ZVS steht, dass der aktuelle NC in Aachen 1,4 ist... also gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass, da ich nicht genommen wurde, der letzte, der eine zusage erhalten hat, 1,4 hat und gerade mal 1 Punkt an 1,3 vorbei ist oder so hnlich ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

@Jenny8790
danke

@Yabbi
Herzlichen Glckwunsch

Ich glaub ich schreib auch mal ne mail an die ZVS

----------


## -Pluto-

Wow schock! Jetzt gehts ja wieder los.

----------


## -Alisha-

Heit das jetzt bei der ZVS liegen wirklich schon neue Listen vor, oder bezieht sich das jetzt noch auf den Stand vom 2.Sep???

----------


## wuppi-man

wrd ich auch gern wissen.!

@ yabbi... also du bist bei aachen so oder so nicht drinne,da du aachen nicht auf der OP 1 hast. wollt ich dir nur mal sagen. aber dennoch glckwunsch !!!!^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Laut dem was der ZVS Mensch mir heut mittag gesagt hat, Nein.

----------


## joejoe

> Heit das jetzt bei der ZVS liegen wirklich schon neue Listen vor, oder bezieht sich das jetzt noch auf den Stand vom 2.Sep???


Habe ich mich auch gefragt. Denke wohl, dass Letzteres zutrifft.

----------


## Yabbi

> wrd ich auch gern wissen.!
> 
> @ yabbi... also du bist bei aachen so oder so nicht drinne,da du aachen nicht auf der OP 1 hast. wollt ich dir nur mal sagen. aber dennoch glckwunsch !!!!^^


also ich kann in aachen drin sein, weil aachen von 1. - 3. OP zulsst. Also von daher stimmt das mit der 1. OP nicht... ich habe mich bei allen Unis vorher gut informiert und war auch laut ZVS in jedem Auswahlverfahren drin...

Nein, es existieren noch keine Listen... das bezieht sich alles noch auf den Stand vom zweiten September... nur wiel ich gelesen hatte, dass einige schon vorher in erfahrung bringen kommten, wo sie genommen wurden und wo nicht, dachte ich mal, frage ich auch mal nach, welche uni mich denn theoretisch nehmen wrde...

Diese neue erkenntnis ber den NC in Aachen, welcher 1,4 ist aber mit einer sehr sehr sehr sehr hohen 1,4, wollte ich euch nur mitteilen...


Also keine Sorge, keine neue Welle, ich denke nchste Woche Montag knnen wir die ZVS wieder mit neuen Fragen bombardieren^^

----------


## wuppi-man

ok sry mein fehler!

----------


## -Alisha-

Also, an den Unis an denen ich mich beworben hab, ist es egal ob man einen knappen 1,4 DN hat oder nicht, es entscheidet keine Punktezahl, sondern nur das Los (bzw. Wartezeit oder DIenst) zwischen allen die die Selbe Note haben..

----------


## fallenangel30487

genau so ist es... das ist einfacher so weil es nicht in jedem Bundesland und in jeder Schulform Punkte gibt.

----------


## -Pluto-

> Also, an den Unis an denen ich mich beworben hab, ist es egal ob man einen knappen 1,4 DN hat oder nicht, es entscheidet keine Punktezahl, sondern nur das Los (bzw. Wartezeit oder DIenst) zwischen allen die die Selbe Note haben..


Komsch dasselbe hab ich mir au gedacht! Es wird gelost bei gleichem DN und nur WZ und Dienst sind ein Grund fr en hheren Rang, aber Punkte!
Wow wie Aachen aussiebt!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Jo ist an allen unis so nicht nur in Aachen. Das ist in diesem Vertrag mit dem Bund und der ZVS so vorgeschrieben um die ohne Punkte nicht zu benachteiligen...hat mir zumindest der Studienberater erzhlt

----------


## wuppi-man

Wei denn schon jemand welche Unis nach dienst vergeben???

auf der ZVs seite steht iwie immer "dienst : Nein"

----------


## -Pluto-

> Jo ist an allen unis so nicht nur in Aachen. Das ist in diesem Vertrag mit dem Bund und der ZVS so vorgeschrieben um die ohne Punkte nicht zu benachteiligen...hat mir zumindest der Studienberater erzhlt


H was is ???

Aber dann is es ja unfair, wenn man nach Punkten geht!!!
Oder meinst du das beraupt nicht nach Punkten gegangen wird???? Und bei gleicher Note nur gelost wird?????

----------


## -Pluto-

> Wei denn schon jemand welche Unis nach dienst vergeben???
> 
> auf der ZVs seite steht iwie immer "dienst : Nein"


Dienst is ja nur ein Kriterium!!!! Also wurden bei Dienst nein alle mit Dienst genommen, die den NC packten!!!!!!

----------


## muffinn

also ich habe auf der seite von der uni jena gelesen, dass dort bei leuten, die keine punktzahl haben eine von amts wegen festgelegt wird (nach einem besonderen schema)...
ich fnd das wirklich fieeees, wenn leute so wie ich, die knapp an 1,3 gescheitert sind, durch losen benachteiligt werden!!!  :Hh?:

----------


## wuppi-man

jo pluto, das wei ich.

aber wenn da "Dienst : nein " steht, was wollen die uns damit sagen?
etwa das der dienst nicht entscheidet bei gleichem NC, sondern das Los?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Es geht gar nicht nach Abi Punkten sondern nur nach DN. Hat ja nicht jeder Punkte und man kann ja den Leuten nicht einfach ne Punkte zahl zuordnen. 
Dienst is immer 2.rangiges Kriterium
angenommen es gibt noch 20 Pltze fr Leute mit 1,7 und 50 bewerber. Davon haben 5 einen dienst dann bekommen die 5 einen Platz und die anderen 15 werden unter den restlichen 45 bewerbern verlost unabhngig von deren Punktezahl. Wie das dann genau bei den Unis mit eigenen Auswahlverfahren z.b heidelberg abluft wei ich leider nicht. Dies trifft aber auf alle unis zu die nur nach DN gehen

----------


## wuppi-man

Bei kiel steht ja Dienst : ja.

das heit doch dann, dass dort der dienst bei gleichem NC vorrang hat. oder?

knnt mich ruhig berichtigen, wenn ich schwachsinn rede.

----------


## -Alisha-

@pluto: Fallenangel meinte (hoffe ich doch^^) dass die punktezahl nicht interessiert weil das unfair wre aufgrund der verschiedenen Schulsysteme.ALso zhlt zunchst das nachrangige Kriterium bei allen mit gleichem DN und dann entscheidet das Los.

D: N    heit das nicht nur die mit dienst und dem schnitt Bsp.: 1,4 reingekommen sind sondern auch schon diejenigen die keinen DIenst zu bieten haben^^ -->gutes zeichen also

----------


## fallenangel30487

ja das heit wenn da z.b steht 1,4 dienst ja dass nur leut genommen wurden die auer 1,4 auch noch nen dienst hatten. Das heit im weiteren verlauf des verfahrens dass erst mal noch die leute mit 1,4 nen platz bekommen mit 1,4 ohne dienst und dann 1,5 mit dienst usw.
ist jetzt aber nur ein beispiel...kenn den nc von kiel nicht

----------


## unentschl.09

ich hasse dieses ganze zulassungsverfahren!!!! nur weil jemand keinen guten abi-schnitt hat, wird er benachteiligt...so'n sch...!!!

----------


## -Pluto-

Wow prima also sind wir uns ja einig ^^

Dienst ja heit nur, dass Leute die en NC haben nur mit abgeleisteten Dienst genommen werden konnte, alle ohne einen Dienst gehen leer aus!!!


Also mit Dienst hat man automatisch einen hheren Rang, wie Leutz ohne einen Dienst. Gelost werden nur die Rangpltze unter Leuten mit derselben DN!!!

----------


## unentschl.09

das mit dem dienst finde ich absolut richtig!!! alle leute die keinen dienst leisten, sollten benachteiligt werden.

----------


## wuppi-man

am arsch!
was is denn mit den frauen????
also! ich hab selber keinen dienst! hahaha! 
hab mich zum glck nich bei kiel beworben^^ scheint zur zeit die einizge uni zu sein die den Dienst belohnt^^

----------


## -Alisha-

@muffinn: 

Ich glaube dass an wenigen Unis die Punktezahl zhlt, bzw. einschlielich ihr eine neue Punktezahl berechnet wird, deshlab musste man bei der Bewerbung seine PZ angeben, aber das ist nur bei wenigen so.
Ist in deinem Fall jetzt echt gemein..

----------


## fallenangel30487

finde dann mssten aber auch leute mit einer ausbildung im soz. bzw. medizinischen bereich einen vorteil haben is ja schlielich mehr wert als fsj

----------


## -Pluto-

Gleichberechtigung-> auch Frauen sollen Dienst machen!!!

Naja Leute mit Dienst werden berall bevorzugt, sprich jeder mit Dienst hat einen Bonus!!!!

Also ich hab meinen Dienst sinnvoll genutzt, hab schon alle 3 Monate KPP gemacht!!! Yay wenigstens das hab ich 100% sicher!!! Es fehlt nur noch der Studienplatz.

----------


## unentschl.09

ich bin der meinung: entweder ALLE einen dienst, oder KEINER!!! das ist total unfair, das leute, nur weil sie ausgemustert wurden, einfach studieren knnen und andere MSSEN dienst ableisten!!!

----------


## wuppi-man

bezglich der Punktzahl hab ich da ne frage Zur MLU halle-wittenberg.

die nehmen ja die erzielte punktzahl aus dem abi... nun ja, man muss ja bei Anton angeben ob man max. 900 oder 840 punkte erziehlen konnte. 

wie siehts denn dann bei der MLU aus??? dann haben die leute die 900 punkte maximal erzielen konnten, doch einen Vorteil?

naja ich ruf die morgen schn an ;)

----------


## wuppi-man

@ unentschl

hast du mal das ganze aus der anderen seite betrachtet?
es gibt leute die werden aus gemustert, und knnen dann keine Kohle vom Bund kassieren :.( tja! da siehste ma!

ich nehme an du hast auch deinen dienst geleistet, wie auch immer... aber ich hoffe ich habe dir die augen geffnet ;)

----------


## unentschl.09

man sollte dieses system ndern.

----------


## -Alisha-

lol...kein System der Welt kann es allen Recht machen^^

----------


## wuppi-man

ja da bin ich schon deiner meinung, nur fragt sich wie???

ich mein die leute die sich in der schule den arsch aufgerissen haben, die genau wissen, dass sie ohne guten schnitt nicht rein kommen, die scheien halt rein und bekommen diese miesen 1,0... schnitte. 
die andern die chillen, die haben halt das nachsehen!
natrlich finde ich, dass Leistungskurse und dessen noten viel strker boniert werden sollten, als Franze Lk oder so Sprachen.
denn ob jemand fr die berufung Arzt geeignet ist, hngt nicht vom NC bzw von sprachlichen Vorlieben ab!

Also ich kenn sehr viele leute die schnitte von 1,6+ aufweisen, rein theorethisch drfen diese leute medzin studieren, aber da sie diesen schnitt nur durch deutsch und Franze Lk und nur einer naturwissenschaft(in der sie verhltnismig schlecht waren) erreicht haben, sehe ich fr diese leute schwarz. 
es gibt auch leute die sagen, ja ,ich hab jetztn 1,4 schnitt.... dann studier ich doch nicht jura, sodern medizin, nur damit der gute schnitt nicht umsonst war...

boar jetzt hab ich mal wieder viel geschrieben....voll krank

----------


## -Alisha-

Da hast echt recht, ich bin nur naturwissenschaftler und in Sprachen sooo schlecht gewesen und die einzige Uni die das boniert ist wrzburg, deshalb liebe ich sie^^
Ich kenn auch tausend leute die medizin studieren mit musik und franz als profil/neigungsfach...
traurig...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Was ich noch viel mehr beschissen finde is das die leute die ihr abi auf dem zweiten bildungsweg nach der ausbildung gemacht haben noch mehr benachteiligt sind als alle anderen. Gibt keine Wartezeit, keine Punkte und dann is man nach dem Abi evtl. auch noch zu alt fr FSJ. 
Dabei interessiert es niemand ob man das Abi gemacht hat weil man das zum HM studieren braucht.

----------


## ludelron

stimmt schon abgesehen davon dass man fr die mit den sprachlichen neigungen die schlecht in nws sind leider in medizin nicht schwarz sehen muss,die sind vllt nicht in der lage chemie oder physik zu studieren aber medizin nunmal schon weils zwar sehr aufwendig wird aber dann lernen die halt alles auswendig ohne zu verstehen luft genauso...achso und ich gehr nicht zu denen die nur eine nw hatten hatte chemie und bio..so schade dass ganze ist,nen ziemlich dummer mensch der megafleiig ist und ein halbwegs gutes gedchtniss hat kann nen medizin studium super abschlieen whrend einer der zusammenhnge versteht es sicher im berufsleben einfacher hat..

----------


## ludelron

achso und zu fallenangel du has ja vllig recht,dass das nicht fair ist aber genauso gilt,dass es meist (nicht immer ;) ) an gesamtschulen und berufscollegs gechillter is an ein super abi zu kommen als auf gymnasien, da protestieren sicher die entsprechender vertreter aber bei uns z.b wars so dass auf dem colleg von 70 leuten 46 einen 1, schnitt bekommen haben auf unserem gymnasium von 108 leuten 17..

----------


## fallenangel30487

@ludelron
da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen an der berufsschule is es wesentlich schwerer als am gym. bei uns haben 55 leute in 2 klassen angefangen und 10 aufgehrt weils zu schwer war und am ende sind nochmal 6 durchgefallen. Es habe genau 2 leute einen schnitt von 1, und zwar ich mit 1,7 und noch eine mit 1,8 dann kommt lange nichts und dann gehts weiter bei 2,5-3, und gerade noch so bestanden. Und an den anderen Schulen im Umkreis die bei uns BOS 2 anbieten gabs gar keine mit DN 1,

----------


## -Alisha-

und noch vieeeeeeeeeeeeel unfairer ist, dass nicht alle die sich hier in medilearn rumtreiben, zittern und damit zeigen wie gro ihre leidenschaft fr medizin ist, einen Studienplatz erhalten haben... :grrrr....:

----------


## Tine85

> Was ich noch viel mehr beschissen finde is das die leute die ihr abi auf dem zweiten bildungsweg nach der ausbildung gemacht haben noch mehr benachteiligt sind als alle anderen. Gibt keine Wartezeit, keine Punkte und dann is man nach dem Abi evtl. auch noch zu alt fr FSJ. 
> Dabei interessiert es niemand ob man das Abi gemacht hat weil man das zum HM studieren braucht.


Du sprichst mir echt aus der Seele. Bei den LEuten sieht man ja wohl das die das wirklich wollen und das die sich den Arsch fr ihren Traumjob aufreisen. Es ist nicht so einfach nach ner Ausbildung sich nochmal hinzusetzen und das ABI nachzumachen!!!
Warst du auf einem beruflichen Gymnasium???

----------


## fallenangel30487

@ tine85
 so ungefhr war auf einer Berufsoberschule in RLP

----------


## Tine85

Ich war auf einem Ernhrungswissenschaftlichen Gymnasium in BW. War auch sau schwer. Chemie als Hauptfach. Hier musst du auch erst mal ein 1,x Abi hinlegen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja bei mir war das so hnlich. Hatte Pdagogik, Mathe, Englisch, Deutsch und Psychologie als Hauptfcher und unsere Pdlehrerin hat schon von Anfang an gesagt bei ihr bekommt man nur ne 1 wenn man Erzieherin ist und in Psycho genau das selbe. Die hat auch gesagt sie gibt grundstzlich keine 1 da muss man schon alles ber Psycho wissen. 
Und dann muss man sich mal vorstellen man hat Jahre lang in der Ausbildung kein Mathe oder Englisch gehabt und dann soll man auf einmal auf Abi niveau da einsteigen. Und es ist nicht so dass das Niveau niedriger is als auf em Gym. die Prfung muss ja genehmigt werden. Die knnen nicht einfach einfachere aufgaben im abi nehmen nur weil wir schon so lange drauen waren und fr den abi stoff nur 1 jahr zeit hatten.

----------


## Tine85

Nach meiner 1 Mathe und nach meiner 1 Englischstunde war ich kurz davor das ganze wieder zuschmeisen, ich hab echt nur Bahnhof verstande.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja mir gings genauso. Der hat irgendwas von e erzhlt und keiner hat gewusst was e berhaupt is. Und in engl. kam der lehrer rein und hat nur engl. geredet, sowas hatte ich in meiner ganzen schulzeit noch nicht. Ich meine bei mir war das jetzt nicht so schlimm weil ich ganz gut engl. kann aber ich kenn einige die nur bahnhof verstanden haben. wir hatten leute in der klasse aus dem saarland die noch nie engl. hatten und dann innerhalb von einem jahr auf lk niveau gebracht werden sollten...3 haben auch dann wegen engl. aufgehrt weil die nur 6 er hatten. und die anderen hatten dann halt ne 4 oder 5 im abi aber das war den lehrern ziemlich egal

----------


## ludelron

damit dass hier nicht falsch ankommt ich hab absolut nix gegen leute von gesamtschulen oder so collegschulen ich hab nur die erfahrung gemacht bei uns hier im umkreis dass es da wesentlich einfacher ist...gibt natrlich sicherlich auch total laue gymnasien...aber darber kann man denk ich streiten weil jeder da auch unterschiedliche erfahrung gemacht hat und demzufolge anders argumentiert..was ich aber auf jeden fall fr vllig richtig halte ist,dass leute die schon einen beruf im medizinischen/sozialen bereich abgeschlossen haben wie fallenangel und dann extra mit dem ziel des studiums das abi nachgemacht haben, es nicht schwerer haben sollten als leute wie ich die ,,nur" direkt abi gemacht haben,allerdings wird das ja mittlerweile so nach und nach schon bercksichtigt und mit boni versehen..

----------


## ludelron

achso aber zu der sache die du meintest mit ,,die knnen nicht einfachere aufgaben nehmen frs abi", es ist jedenfalls so,dass bei uns in nrw die berufscollegs und gesamtschulen ein anderes zentralabitur als die gymnasiasten machen,da fragt man sich warum dass wenn sich das niveau nicht unterscheidet,zumindest in fchern wie mathe und deutsch die alle haben..naja is ja auch latte is ne ganz andere diskussion,was erstmal wichtig is,dass wir nen platz bekommen :Smilie: mal ne frage was macht ihr falls es jetzt nicht klappt?werd dann erstmal nen jahr chemie studieren denk ich...

----------


## Tine85

Ja zum Glck, aber leider erkennen das immer noch zuwenig Unis an. Das Mnchen, REgensburg usw. nur 0,1 Bonus fr ne abgeschlossene Ausbildung geben ist halt echt ein WItz, bzw. das manche Unis das gar nicht anerkennen. Ich hab aber echt Glck das die BW- Unis das richtig gut bonieren.

----------


## fallenangel30487

also bei uns ging das nicht wir hatten sogar teilweise schwerere aufgaben wie auf em gymn. 
ich geh auf keinen fall was anderes Studieren, dann bekommt man ja keine wartezeit....
ich finde auch dass es fr mich keine andere Alternative gibt zu HM...das ist mein absoluter Traumberuf, hab ja deswegen nur Abi gemacht.

----------


## Tine85

JA geht mir auch so. Fr mich kommt auch nix anderes in Frage. Auch wenn das keiner auser ihr hier im Forum verstehen kann. Dann heit es fr mich halt wieder im REttungsdienst oder im KH ackern.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja bei mir wirds dann auch so aussehen. Bin auch RS und fahr dann halt noch KTW... oder such mir nen anderen Job
ah und was ich auch die absolute oderfrechheit finde is dass mein KPP nicht anerkannt wird weil ichs vorm ABI gemacht hab. und es waren 6 monate auf einer normalen Bettenstation...find ich ne richtige sauerei

----------


## Mustikas

> achso aber zu der sache die du meintest mit ,,die knnen nicht einfachere aufgaben nehmen frs abi", es ist jedenfalls so,dass bei uns in nrw die berufscollegs und gesamtschulen ein anderes zentralabitur als die gymnasiasten machen,da fragt man sich warum dass wenn sich das niveau nicht unterscheidet,zumindest in fchern wie mathe und deutsch die alle haben..naja is ja auch latte is ne ganz andere diskussion,was erstmal wichtig is,dass wir nen platz bekommenmal ne frage was macht ihr falls es jetzt nicht klappt?werd dann erstmal nen jahr chemie studieren denk ich...


Also ich war auf einer Gesamtschule, ab der 11. Klasse hatten wir eine ganz normale Oberstufe ganz genau wie auf dem Gymnasium auch und haben das ganz normale niederschsische Zentralabitur mitgeschrieben. Die Aufnahme in die Oberstufe musste man sich verdienen, da ist man nicht einfach so reingerutscht. Sorry, aber wenn hier Leute ankommen und sagen ich hab mein Abi nicht verdient nur weil ich nicht seit der 5. Klasse in totaler Isolation von 60% meiner Altersgruppe gelernt habe krieg ich echt so nen Hals  :Hh?: .

----------


## sternchen007

mal eine Frage... Ist mit DN nur die Abinote gemeint oder die Note, die rauskommt, wenn man die Verfahren der Hochschulen mit einrechnet? also z.b. das die abinote 1,6 ist und + ortsprferenz = 1,4 ???

----------


## fallenangel30487

seit wann gibts denn fr die op nen abzug von 0,2 hab ich noch nie gehrt....wenn das so wre htte ich schon lngst nen platz in hom weil ich hom auf op1 hab???????????????? :Hh?:

----------


## Tine85

Wie das wird nicht anerkannt wenn man es vor dem ABI macht??? Das ist ja echt ne Frechheit. Ist ja nett, dann kann ich als ausgebildete Krankenschwester wieder als Praktikant in der Krankenpflege bei null anzufangen!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bingo..... hat ne Freundin von mir auch machen mssen *g* fands lcherlich

----------


## sternchen007

also magdeburg rechnet nen schnitt aus abinote und ortsprferenz aus. 
abinote * 0,6 + Ortsprferenz * 0,4

Nun frage ich mich ob die durchschnittsnote nur die abinote ist, oder die abinote wo die ortsprferenz schon mit eingerechnet wurde. 
Wei das jemand???

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich denke das kommt drauf an ob bei der nc liste der zvs ein H dabei steht oder nicht. Das steht fr hochschulauswahlverfahren
dann ist die dn 1,4

----------


## Tine85

Was ist das hier eigentlich fr ein besch... System. WOllen die uns eingetlich alle verarschen oder was???? Haben ja sonst keine Probleme!!!! :kotzen:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt. War mir sicher dass meien 6 monate kpp angerechnet werden aber das lpa hat nein gesagt. muss alles nochmal machen...und wie gesagt ne bekannt studiert in mainz die hat auch krankenschwester gelernt und dann abi gemacht und studiert die musste auch das kpp nochmal machen nachdem abi... gut die hat einfach in dem sem. ferien gearbeitet und hat sich so ne bescheinigung ausfllen lassen aber ich finds trotzdem lcherlich....
sowas kann ich und werde ich auch niemals verstehen.....
von wegen gleichberechtigung.....und so....das is alles nur noch beschiss genauso wie sich pltze zu erschlafen oder zu erkaufen oder sich als auslnder in die physikums prfung zu stellen und zu sagen ich nix knne deutsch und dann ne 4 aus mitleid zu bekommen..... typisch deutschland
was soll man dazu noch sagen?????????????? :Hh?:

----------


## sternchen007

ich steig auch nicht hinter das system der zvs... falls es da eins gibt  :Big Grin:

----------


## unentschl.09

lasst uns protestieren gehen!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

mach sofort mit wenn ich wieder laufen kann *g*

----------


## Tine85

Bin auch dabei!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mal so ganz nebenbei is jemand von euch auch bei wkw angemeldet????

----------


## unentschl.09

ich mchte nur mal kurz ein LOB an diese community hier ausrichten!!! ich finde es toll das es hier so viiiiiele "gleichgesinnte" gibt und man immer wieder die mglichkeit hat, seinen frust gemeinsam abzulassen!!! medi's, weiter so.   :hmmm...:

----------


## Tine85

Ich weis auch nicht ob ich die letzten paar Monate ohne das Forum hier durchgestanden htte!!! Ich hoffe wir hren dann alle wieder in den Vorklinikthreats voneinander!!! ::-stud:

----------


## unentschl.09

ich werde wohl noch 2 jahre warten msse...   :grrrr....:   und das bei mittlerweile 8 angesammelten wartesemestern   *heul*

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das hoffe ich auch, weil das ja bedeuten wrde dass wir alle einen platz htten *g*

----------


## delacre

wkw? was ist das denn?

----------


## fallenangel30487

www.werkenntwen.de 
is bei uns in der Region glaub ich jeder angemeldet is sowas wie facebook

----------


## delacre

interessant, habe ich wirklich noch nie etwas davon gehrt...melde ich mich doch gleich mal an  :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

man muss eine einladung geschickt bekommen oder nen code...

hier ist ein code: 
*1OACPX

*der gilt aber nur einmal

----------


## delacre

dankeschn   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## delacre

und eine Person kenne ich jetzt also auch schon..praktisch  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

...wirst erstaunt sein wieviel leute man da so findet die man kennt *G* 
hab mitlerweile schon ber 760 in meiner liste....

----------


## risingsun

wie wrs denn damit, dass ihr mal eure icq uins austauscht  :Smilie:  dann knnt ihr da weiter chatten!

----------


## fallenangel30487

und jetzt hast du auch schon einen gb eintrag *g*

----------


## Jenny8790

LEUTEE!!!! ES ist fast nur noch EINE WOCHE!!!!------------) 
die lngste meines lebens          z*i*T*T*e*r

ich wei echt net was ich mach wenns nicht klappt....,hab gerad wider kompletten zvs-frust

----------


## -Pluto-

> LEUTEE!!!! ES ist fast nur noch EINE WOCHE!!!!------------) 
> die lngste meines lebens          z*i*T*T*e*r
> 
> ich wei echt net was ich mach wenns nicht klappt....,hab gerad wider kompletten zvs-frust


Den hab ich schon seit Wochen  :Frown:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich auch .....HILFE ANFALL..... kann schon gar net mehr richtig schlafen....aber schon seit wochen....

----------


## -Pluto-

Emos wrden sich jetzt ritzen- oder???

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich glaube das trifft eher auf Borderliner zu...nicht jeder Emo hat Borderline oder hat SVV....

Davon glaube ich aber eher dass die sich eher Ritzen wrden wenn sie keinen Platz bekommen, oder???? kp...man merkt dass ich mde bin ich fange schon wieder an wirres zeug zu schreiben *g* :Wand:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> es ist jedenfalls so,dass bei uns in nrw die berufscollegs und gesamtschulen ein anderes zentralabitur als die gymnasiasten machen,da fragt man sich warum dass wenn sich das niveau nicht unterscheidet,zumindest in fchern wie mathe und deutsch die alle haben..


Ist doch gar nicht wahr. 
Der Unterschied der Abiturprfungen konnte nie groartig auseinanderklaffen, da auch vor dem Zentralabitur die Klausuren vom Land genehmigt werden mussten: Was zu einfach war, musste nachgebessert werden. Lediglich die Vorzensuren und die Benotung in der 12/13 waren auf manchen Schulen wohl unterschiedlich, man sagte den Gesamtschulen da fehlendes Niveau nach. Was da nun schlussendlich dran war, kann ich aus persnlichen Erfahrungen gar nicht mitteilen. Lediglich Wechseler bescheinigten meinem Gymnasium ein hheres Niveau als ihrer frheren Gesamtschule, was allerdings sehr subjektiv und schon gar nicht reprsentativ ist, zumal auch unterschiedliche Klassen und Stufen natrlich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her variieren. Es ging auch jahrelang das Gercht durch die Welt, Gesamtschler nhmen Gymnasiasten Studienpltze weg, aber inhaltlich ist das auch kein hheres Niveau als die Stammtischparolen mancher gesetzterer Herrren.
Richtig ist wohl, dass im letzten Jahr die Berufskollegs noch nicht alle vollstndig vom Zentralabitur erfasst wurden, dass hat sich aber in diesem Jahr gendert.

Und da gilt dann heute auch: (Gleiches) *Zentral*abitur in NRW fr alle Schulformen, in der man sein Abitur machen kann: Gymnasium, Gesamtschule, Kolleg.

Richtig so. ::-oopss:

----------


## marfa

> ...sowas kann ich und werde ich auch niemals verstehen.....
> von wegen gleichberechtigung.....und so....das is alles nur noch beschiss genauso wie sich pltze zu erschlafen oder zu erkaufen oder sich als auslnder in die physikums prfung zu stellen und zu sagen ich nix knne deutsch und dann ne 4 aus mitleid zu bekommen..... typisch deutschland
> was soll man dazu noch sagen??????????????


Sag lieber gar nichts. Und hr auf dich darber auszulassen, wie ungerecht das alles sei, nur weil die Welt sich nicht um deine Ansprche dreht und du  keinen Studienplatz oder keinen Bafg-Anspruch hast. Mit solcher Lebenseinstellung wird mir angst und bange um deine mgl. Patienten. :dagegen:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Jaja....darf ich mal fragen wie alt du bist???
Lass mich raten 18 und gerade Abi gemacht? Noch nie richtig gearbeitet und du willst nur HM studieren weil Mami oder Papi auch Arzt sind. 
Warhscheinlich hast du auch 1,0 oder nahe dran, konntest dir deine Uni aussunchen und deine Eltern finanzieren dir auch dein komplettes Studium???
Wrde mich bei deiner Aussage nicht wundern... 

und ich denke mal dass es nicht dein Problem ist wie ich mit meinen spteren Patienten umgehe oder eben auch nicht. Und so ganz nebenbei ich habe wahrscheinlich schon mehr erfahrung mit Patienten wie du und von denen hat sich in der ganzen Zeit in der ich als PT im Krankenhaus gearbeitet noch keiner ber mich beschwert. 

so und jetzt kommst du und willst mir was ber meine Einstellung erzhlen??? :Meine Meinung:

----------


## pottmed

> Jaja....darf ich mal fragen wie alt du bist???
> Lass mich raten 18 und gerade Abi gemacht? Noch nie richtig gearbeitet und du willst nur HM studieren weil Mami oder Papi auch Arzt sind. 
> Warhscheinlich hast du auch 1,0 oder nahe dran, konntest dir deine Uni aussunchen und deine Eltern finanzieren dir auch dein komplettes Studium???
> Wrde mich bei deiner Aussage nicht wundern... 
> 
> und ich denke mal dass es nicht dein Problem ist wie ich mit meinen spteren Patienten umgehe oder eben auch nicht. Und so ganz nebenbei ich habe wahrscheinlich schon mehr erfahrung mit Patienten wie du und von denen hat sich in der ganzen Zeit in der ich als PT im Krankenhaus gearbeitet noch keiner ber mich beschwert. 
> 
> so und jetzt kommst du und willst mir was ber meine Einstellung erzhlen???



Immer locker bleiben, diese Diskussionen fhren doch zu nichts. 

Und im brigen heit es "als" und nicht "wie".

----------


## fallenangel30487

Tut mir leid aber bei solchen Aussagen platzt einem schon mal der Kragen....

@marfa
..und so ganz nebenbei.... es ist ja gar nicht gesagt, dass ich keinen Studienplatz habe....wenn ich einen bekomme schick ich dir ne Postkarte von der Uni *G*

----------


## loewin

> Immer locker bleiben, diese Diskussionen fhren doch zu nichts. 
> 
> Und im brigen heit es "als" und nicht "wie".


LOL das wollte ich auch grad sagen... :Grinnnss!: 
wobei das ganze einen sehr amsanten charakter hat.
richtige gewagte theorien hier!

also ich bin rztekind mit grottenschlechtem abi (3,3) und meine eltern untersttzen das sptere studium finanziell.
und was bringt mir das? nx..
muss genauso warten wie allen anderen. deshalb hat diese argument echt gar keinen halt.
tjoa die regeln sind halt klar, oder? finde es ehrlich gesagt mehr als fair, dass bei der zvs mehr als ein weg nach rom fhrt! sonst htten aber ziemlich viele leute ziemlich viel pech  :bhh: 

wer dampf ablassen will...bitte...aber warum auf kosten anderer?? das geht mir grad nicht auf.

finde es brigens vllig in ordnung, dass leute auf kapazitt klagen. ist schliesslich nix verbotenes. und wessen eltern die kohle locker machen: cool!!!
von meinen kam dazu folgender kommentar: (o-ton) "'dann httest du dich eben mal im abi ein bisschen anstrengen mssen. ich werf mein geld auch nicht zum fenster raus!"

wie wahr..wie wahr...

----------


## fallenangel30487

.. es ging nich um Kapazittsklage...find ich auch in Ordnungn wenn man das machen will, es ging um Leute die sich illegal in Unis einkaufen oder einschlafen....

und zu dem Thema rztekind: 
Mir gings nur um diesen, meiner Meinung nach, sau dummen Spruch von Marfa und das sowas wahrscheinlich von jemand kommt der sich in seinem Leben noch nie sorgen um seine Zukunft machen musste.... War nur so ne Vermutung kann ja auch sein, dass der Betreffende auch 40 is und Krankenpfleger war nur so ne Vermutung mit dem rztekind. Htte auch Millionrskind oder sonst was schreiben knnen. 
Tut mir leid wenn das falsch rber gekommen ist.

----------


## risingsun

na das mit dem einschlafen klingt ja doch sehr gewagt ;) das risiko fr den prof ist imho dann doch etwas zu hoch..

----------


## Cuba_libre

Und vor allem: welche Frau (ich nehme an, dass es sich um eine Frau handelt  :hmmm...:  ) wrde sowas denn freiwillig erzhlen(!), dass sie sich auf sowas "herablsst" und ihren Krper "verkauft"?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Tja leider gibt es so leute..... und ich kenne diese betreffende Frau auch noch...*fremdschm*
Uns kam es allen ein bisschen komisch vor dass sie mit ihrem Abi von 2,? direkt nach dem Abi von Anfang an an den Vorlesungen teilgenommen hatte, obwohl sie noch keine Zusage von der zvs hatte. Auf nachfragen hat sie erst mal nur gemeint sie htte ganz sicher einen Platz im Losverfahren...wie das??? das Losverfahren ist erst 2 Wochen nach Semesterbeginn
Als sie dann tatschlich nen Losplatz hatte, kam uns das noch komischer vor und wir haben sie so lange gelchert bis sie erzhlt hat, sie htte von einem Bekannten einen Prof. vermittelt bekommen der das Losverfahren manipuliert und bei dem man sich einschlafen kann.....
So weit ich wei studiert sie aber nicht mehr an der Uni, sonder irgendwo im Ausland. Hab schon ewig nix mehr von ihr gehrt.

----------


## -Pluto-

Peace und Frieden!!!! :Friedenstaube: 

Wow also da gibts schon Leute, die fr ihre Ziele alles tun!
Kenn da au eine!!! Aber naja ich mach sowas nich, zumindest bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich garantiert auch nicht.... erstens is es absolut unfair gegenber den anderen die ihren Platz rechtmig, aufgrund guter Leistungen oder WZ bekommen. Und zweitens ist es einfach nur b :kotzen:

----------


## -Pluto-

Naja unter ein paar Bedingungen wrs ja nicht mehr so schlimm!!!

1. Krieg ne Wohnung-> keine Miete!!!
2. Gutes Aussehen
3. Jung-> junges aussehen reicht da nicht unbedingt aus
4. Gute Noten


Omg, neee ey, wrds aber trotzdem nich machen. Wir kommen hier grad voll vom Thema ab!!!!!

Also gegenseitig verrckt machen!!!!! Ich will Orakel werden, dann wei ich wann ich mich bewerben kann. Was denkt bis bis zu welcher Note wird wo nachgerckt????

----------


## fallenangel30487

Htte gerne ne Kristallkugel..... 
oder ich wre gerne Bibi Blocksberg *g* Hex Hex

----------


## -Pluto-

Ich fang schon mal ein paar Frsche fr den Trunk Medizinstudienplatz, naja hab grad ein Omlett gemacht und es schaut total yummi aus!!!!! 

Ich hab hunger!!!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

ja hunger htt ich auch mal..... aber wenn ich bin sooooooooooooooooooooo..nervs wegen der zvs, dass ich schon seit tagen nicht mehr richtig schlafen und essen kann.....

----------


## Cuba_libre

Versuch dich ein bisschen abzulenken. Geh raus, triff Freunde, etc. 
Du machst dich total kirre, wenn du die ganze Zeit daheim sitzt und vor allem, wenn du den ganzen Tag hier im Forum rumsurfst  :hmmm...: 
Und ja, ich wei wovon ich rede. Musste die Tage vor der Wartezeit-Verkndung mit anderweitiger Beschftigung rumkriegen... sonst wr ich total abgedreht.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das wrde ich ja gerne, sitzt aber mit frisch operiertem Knie zuhause und soll noch nicht so viel rumlaufen weil mein Bein noch so geschwollen ist *g*

----------


## -Pluto-

Man wird echt irre, immer nur hier im Forum rum zu surfen!!!
So jetzt les ich ersta meine Bcher weiter!!!!!

Ach noch gute Besserung fallenangel30487 ^^

----------


## Jenny8790

Es zieht einem einfach ungemein oft in dieses forum weil man hier einfach verstanden wird.....drauen in der Welt versteht "keiner" wenn man sich ber die ****** ZVS auslsst.............is einfach so........
Und brigens (@fallenangel) Ich kann echt auch nur noch richtig schlecht schlafen.....
Das is doch nimmer normal......

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Das wrde ich ja gerne, sitzt aber mit frisch operiertem Knie zuhause und soll noch nicht so viel rumlaufen weil mein Bein noch so geschwollen ist *g*


Ohhh, ok. Das ist dann natrlich bld - dann sollen Freunde zu dir kommen  :Grinnnss!: 
Oder das bliche: Buch lesen, DVDs schaun, Musik hren oder einen Abstecher in das "Unterschichtenfernsehen" riskieren.
Ach so und von mir natrlich auch gute Besserung.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Danke, ja ich pendel so zwischen "house of god" zum 100ten mal, DVD, In aller Freundschaft, Forum und Telefon *g* 
Und Nachmittags kommt dann meine Freundin mit Patenkind.....der is soooooooooooooooooooooo... s und erst 11 Monate alt....

was macht ihr so den ganzen Tag?

----------


## pottmed

Lass mich berlegen.... arbeiten  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bin auch froh wenn ich wieder arbeiten kann....bzw. hoffentlich bald studieren kann *g*

Wenn ich wieder fit bin werd ich noch ein bisschen ehrenamtlich KTW fahren...

----------


## loewin

nein ist nicht falsch angekommen, ich wollte es nur richtig stellen. denn das war wirklich in schubladen gedacht und das find ich halt nicht richtig  :hmmm...: 

wie...einen professor vermittelt der das losverfahren manipuliert??
da scheint ja ne echte industrie dahinter zu stehen LOL

----------


## JesSu

Ich bin so aufgeregt...


Sagt mal Leute gibt es einen Bonus wenn man eine Uni auf der ersten OP genannt hat?
Das ist doch dumm oder? Jemand hatte das hier mal erwhnt!!!

----------


## hattimail123

@fallenangel30487
hey, willkommen im klub, hatte auch eine op. aber am oberschenkel und darf es jetzt bis kurz vor studiumbeginn oder wahrscheinlich noch whrend studiumbeginn garnicht belasten. lieg auch die ganze zeit aufm sofa, weil alles geschwollen ist  :Big Grin:  kann dich verstehen warum du in den foren herumsurfst! erstens sind die mglichkeiten um sich abzulenken echt begrenzt und dann muss man auch noch auf ein so entscheidendes datum warten, wo ich eigentlich damit gerechnet hab, dass ich schon am 2. bescheid wei und dann meine zeit aufm sofa mit wohnung suchen im internet nutzen kann. aber nein  :Frown:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Dann mal gute Besserung *g* Hier im Forum is glaub ich noch jemand unterwegs mit Kreuzbandriss oder so....
Ich darf auch erst wieder in ca. 1-2 Wochen belasten....is ja glcklicherweise nicht mehr so lange...hoffe zur zeit nur dass ich nicht nochmal operiert werden muss....
was hast du denn gemacht?

----------


## hattimail123

mein o-bein wurde begradigt! 
ja, dann hoff ich wirklich fr dich, dass du nicht wieder opariert werden musst. wre sonst bestimmt kein so toller start. ist es auch ein kreuzbandriss, wie bei dem anderen der hier unterwegs ist? 

@jesSu
nein, man bekommt leider keinen bonus, bei den ersten ortsprferenzen und man hat aber auch keinen nachteil bei der uni, die an 2. stelle steht.

----------


## fallenangel30487

ohje so ne umstellungsosteotomie is echt bse....hoffe dass danach alles wieder gut ist... hatte schon einige Patienten damit, denen gings zum grten Teil danach richtig gut... 

..ne hatte einen Mensikusriss und eine Bakerzyste, die Zyste ist whrend der OP rupturiert und alles ist in den Unterschenkel gelaufen. Wenn die Zyste sich zurckbildet is alles super wenn ich nicht muss sie nochmal operiert werden und das leider offfen und nicht mehr per ASK

----------


## loewin

> Dann mal gute Besserung *g* Hier im Forum is glaub ich noch jemand unterwegs mit Kreuzbandriss oder so....


das kann nur _epeline_ sein... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Noch genau eine Woche...... das is noch soooooooooooooooooooooo... lange....

----------


## Saphira.

ab Montag mach ich bei der ZVS Terror und ruf an *g natrlich sind die Ergebnisse da bereits da die Mitarbeiter werden nur angewiesen das Gegenteil zu behaupten damit sie keinen Ansturm auf die Telefonleitungen auslsen! Aber ich ruf einfach fters an, mal sehen ob ich lang genug nerven kann das man mir etwas verrt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich auch....ich dreh durch ich will nicht mehr warten....hab einfach nur Angst dass ich keinen Platz bekomme....aber zur zeit berwiegt die Neugier *G*

----------


## Robin06

Also immer wenn Ergebnisse vorliegen geben die am Tele auch Auskunft, die bemhen sich schon. Einige kennen sich besser mit ihrem System aus und geben sogar Grenzrnge an, andere nicht. Aber Grundstzlich bin ich telefonsich nie verwiesen wurden obwohl Ergebnisse vorlagen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja nicht immer....in der 1.Stufe haben sie gesagt dass sie mir den Ranglistenplatz und den Grenzrang nicht sagen drfen, obwohl es Leute gibt die das gesagt bekommen haben....

----------


## Saphira.

Das mit den Ranglistenpltzen sagen sie nur um sich selbst Arbeit zu ersparen, weil sie es vllt nicht besser wissen und/oder weil sie euere Hoffnungen nicht trben wollen. Ich hab bei der 1. Stufe fnfmal angerufen und zweimal (bei den letzten zwei Mal) hat man mir endlich meine Ranglistenpltze durchgegeben (dauerte aber etwas weil da muss man echt einiges nachschauen..) obwohl vorher dreimal behauptet wurde das diese nicht herausgegeben werden drfen oder nicht bekannt seien. 

Dann zu der Sache mit dem Bekanntgeben ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, dass die am Freitag (dem letzten Werktag vor dem Montag) noch nicht fast alle Ergebnisse haben? Denn die Uni's wissen am Freitag hundert Pro schon wen sie noch nehmen und wen nicht und haben in den grten Fllen der ZVS auch bereits eine Rckmeldung darber gegeben. Sptestens am Montag aber msste die ZVS bescheid wissen, wie soll sie es sonst schaffen in nur einem einzigen Werktag (wenn sie erst am Dienstag die Ergebnisse htte) alle Bescheide zu verfassen?!? Aber da die ZVS wei, dass der Ansturm auf die Telefonleitungen losgeht so bald sie grnes Licht geben und einem Anrufer sagen, dass die Ergebnisse da sind wird den Mitarbeitern die Anweisung gegeben damit zu warten (z.b. letzte Stufe bis Montags um 14 Uhr... warum wohl? weil die Hotline um 15 Uhr schliet und man sich so eine Menge Arbeit ersparen kann!). Die Mitarbeiter selbst wrden vllt gerne Ergebnisse preisgeben, drfen es aber nicht somit hat das gar nichts mit der Freundlichkeit und Kompetenz der Hotlinearbeiter zu tun... die sind meistens nmlich wirklich freundlich und versuchen so gut sie knnen zu helfen.

----------


## JesSu

@ hattimail123

Danke! Aber gibt es allgemein nur einen Bonus (z.B. fr bestimmte LKs usw.) wenn die Unis das bei der ZVS angegeben haben wie z.B. Gttingen, oder machen das alle Unis, manche eben geheim?

----------


## Mystiqer

Hallo,
Lbeck hat ja aktuell laut den ZVS Listen einen NC von 1,0.

Wie hoch schtzt ihr die Chance ein, dass man zum 23. September bzw. im Nachrckverfahren noch mit 1,3 ohne Boni in Lbeck reinrutscht?

Wrde nmlich lieber in meiner 2. OP Hamburg bleiben.  :Keks: 

Danke Leute,
Till

----------


## Zimtschnekke

Hey ihr Lieben!
Diese Warterei momentan macht einen echt wahnsinnig. Ich wei zwar nicht, wie es euch da geht, aber ich werd dadurch nur zunehmend pessimistischer. -.- 
Hat vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung warum der NC in Bochum in der 1. Stufe bei hohen 1,5 liegt, wenn man bedenkt, dass er letztes Jahr bei 1,7 lag? Denn bei anderen NRW- Unis ist er ja schlielich auch nicht so viel gestiegen wie dort. Es ist irgendwie fragwridg fr mich, warum gerade Bochum jetzt so populr werden sollte. Hat da jemand eine Vermutung? Und wie viel da wohl noch notfalls im Nachrckverfahren rauszuholen ist?
Liebe Gre und ne groe Portion Glck und Erfolg lasse ich euch da. ;)

----------


## Incywincy

> Hey ihr Lieben!
> Diese Warterei momentan macht einen echt wahnsinnig. Ich wei zwar nicht, wie es euch da geht, aber ich werd dadurch nur zunehmend pessimistischer. -.- 
> Hat vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung warum der NC in Bochum in der 1. Stufe bei hohen 1,5 liegt, wenn man bedenkt, dass er letztes Jahr bei 1,7 lag? Denn bei anderen NRW- Unis ist er ja schlielich auch nicht so viel gestiegen wie dort. Es ist irgendwie fragwridg fr mich, warum gerade Bochum jetzt so populr werden sollte. Hat da jemand eine Vermutung? Und wie viel da wohl noch notfalls im Nachrckverfahren rauszuholen ist?
> Liebe Gre und ne groe Portion Glck und Erfolg lasse ich euch da. ;)


Test fr medizinische Studiengnge

----------


## ludelron

Weil Bochum den TMS als Kriterium mittlerweile zulsst und zu 49% gewichtet glaub ich...das heit da kommen jetzt natrlich ne ganze menge leute zu den bewerben hinzu mit nem abi von kp 1,9 und nem tms von 1,2 sodass der nc da ordentlich ansteigt,da diese leute an anderen unis wo der TMS nicht zhlt keine oder sehr geringe chancen htten..lg

----------


## marfa

> Hallo,
> Lbeck hat ja aktuell laut den ZVS Listen einen NC von 1,0.
> 
> Wie hoch schtzt ihr die Chance ein, dass man zum 23. September bzw. im Nachrckverfahren noch mit 1,3 ohne Boni in Lbeck reinrutscht?


Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ausgeschlossen. Im vorigen Jahr hat Lbeck noch die 1.-3. OP akzeptiert und hatte eine Menge Leute zulassen wollen, die bereits an ihren 1. und 2. OPs angenommen wurden. Dadurch wurden dort zuerst die Auswahlgesprche mit 1,1 Kandidaten gefhrt und danach 1,2-1,3 Leute ohne Gesprche einfach zugelassen. Ist alles nachzulesen auf der Uni-Homepage (Verffentlichung im D).
Du kannst dir also berechtigte Hoffnungen machen in HH zu bleiben! Warum hast du dich umentschieden? Ich schwankte nmlich auch zwischen HL und HH, aber HL war mir zum Schlu zu unsicher (hatte 1,6+TMS-Bonus).

----------


## Jenny8790

Hab gerad bei der zvs angerufen. "es liegen noch keine ergebnisse vor"(war mir auch klar)....aber die frau will mir nicht mal meine pltze verraten.........is doch ne unverschmtheit....
Die geben doch auch nur auskunft wenn sie gerade lust und laune dazu haben............

----------


## Zimtschnekke

Hmm, war ja auch ne sinnvolle Sache mit dem TMS und ich rger mich schwarz, dass ich diese Chance verpasst hab. -.- Aber prinzipiell gilt der doch schon seit letztem Jahr, oder erst seit diesem?
Auerdem glaube ich, dass die ZVS frhstens Montag jegliche sinnvollen Antworten geben wird, was ja noch eeewig hin ist...

----------


## Mystiqer

Hallo,

@marfa
Hab zwar 0 deine Begrndung verstanden aber dein Fazit das Lbeck warscheinlich rausfllt freud mich (glaub ich  :Grinnnss!: .
Was ist denn nochmal HL? Heidelberg?
Die Grnde warum ich Hamburg bevorzuge sind weit gestreut. Zunchst habe ich hier meine Freunde, ich liebe die Stadt und das Nachtleben ist genial.
Auch sehr wichtig ist, dass ich kostengnstig Zuhause wohnen bleiben knnte wo ich mir 4 Zimmer incl. eigenem Eingang zu ner Einliegerwohnung incl. Kche und Bad ausbauen und so ohne Mietkosten die nchsten JAhre komfortabel bei Mutti leben knnte. :P
Dagegen spricht natrlich das Hamburg laut Rankings die schlechteste Uni Deutschlands sein soll sowie die Gebhren. :/ Aber Erfahrungsberichte einiger Studenten waren eigentlich eher positiv bzw. hat sich glaub ich die letzten Jahre auch gut was getan. Oder was meinst du/ihr?

Machts gut,
Till

----------


## marfa

> Hallo,
> 
> @marfa
> Hab zwar 0 deine Begrndung verstanden aber dein Fazit das Lbeck warscheinlich rausfllt freud mich (glaub ich .
> Was ist denn nochmal HL? Heidelberg?
> Till


Die Begrndung war die, dass durch die 1.-3. OP im Vorjahr viel mehr Bewegung an Zulassungszahlen mglich war und dadurch 1/3 der Pltze in der 2. Stufe neu besetzt werden mussten. Glaub nicht, dass das in diesem Jahr wieder eintritt. Warst du bei Auswahlgesprchen dabei?
Wie kommst du bei HL auf Heidelberg?  :Grinnnss!: 
HL war schon immer Hansestadt Lbeck. Als Hamburger httest du das echt erraten knnen. ;) 
Ich glaube, dass der Ruf von Hamburger Uni schlechter ist, als die Wirklichkeit. Kenne dort auch ein paar Studis, und die sind zufrieden.

----------


## fallenangel30487

was ist denn heute los? Niemand online????

----------


## Jenny8790

das wr ja ein wunder wenn ich ma was anderes machen wrde als mich hier verrckt zu machen  :hmmm...: 
Jetz is echt nimmer lang, und ich wei nicht ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Pluto-

Boar ja die Uhr tickt!!

----------


## medica09

hat hamburg nen schlechten ruf als uni??? das wusste ich gar nicht!!

----------


## wuppi-man

is doch auch schei egal! hahaha

ich glaube jeder hier is froh wenn der noch irgendwo einen platz kriegt...  :Big Grin:

----------


## -Pluto-

> hat hamburg nen schlechten ruf als uni??? das wusste ich gar nicht!!


Es sind alles nur Gerchte!!! Mach dir am Besten ein eigenes Bild!!!

----------


## wuppi-man

aber ich sach ja immer, man muss immer das beste machen... von daher liegt es immer an einem selbst, wie gut man lernt ;)

Mssen ja alle das Staatsexamen machen, egal wo

----------


## fallenangel30487

Frage mich schon die ganze Zeit ob die ZVS eine Tochtergesellschaft der Telekom ist??? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jenny8790

naja...also ganz unwahrscheinlich is diese vermutung ehrlich gesagt nicht........ :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

gell das hab ich mir auch gedacht....da gibt es einfach zu viele Gemeinsamkeiten:
1. geht nie jemand ran wenn man da anruft....oder erst nach 30 min. sturm klingeln
2. unfreundlich Mitarbeiter
3. Mitarbeiter die keine Ahnung haben
4. jeder sagt was anderes
5. wenn einem nichts mehr einfllt sagt mal einfach, das kann nicht sein das System sagt.....

----------


## Jenny8790

----)ich fge hinzu

6. KEINER fhlt sich verantwortlich,fr die probleme der "kunden"

----------


## fallenangel30487

ohje ganz wichtig........ noch gemeinsamkeiten??? *g*

----------


## -Pluto-

> Frage mich schon die ganze Zeit ob die ZVS eine Tochtergesellschaft der Telekom ist???


HALOOOooo
Was fr ne Frage, wer finanziert denn die ZVS???

 :Micro: Ich sag nur versuchen sie es morgen wieder, vlt liegen dann die Listen vor!!!!  :Micro:

----------


## wuppi-man

haben die dir das gesagt?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das is ja mal heavy:
*Leiche in Wand entdeckt*


In einer Wand der US-Eliteuniversitt Yale ist eine Leiche entdeckt worden. Die Studentin wurde seit Dienstag vergangener Woche vermisst. Sie hatte am Wochenende heiraten wollen.

In einem Gebude der US-Eliteuniversitt Yale ist die Leiche einer vermissten Studentin gefunden worden. 

 Der Krper der jungen Frau war in einer Wand verborgen, wie ein Polizeisprecher am Sonntagabend berichtete. Das letzte Lebenszeichen von der Studentin stammt vom Dienstag vergangener Woche, als eine berwachungskamera sie beim Betreten eines Gebudes der medizinischen Fakultt filmte. Seitdem fehlte von ihr jede Spur. Die junge Frau hatte am Sonntag einen Kommilitonen von der Columbia University heiraten wollen.

----------


## Jenny8790

ach du liebe gte.........

----------


## -Alisha-

Jep, heftige sache, die Vorzeige Uni Yale und vorallem haben zu dem Labor eigentlich nur Studenten und Arbeiter der Uni Yale zutritt...schon eine bizzare angelegenheit  :was ist das...?:

----------


## -Pluto-

IS echt total Schlimm!!! Sie wollte ja heiraten  :Frown: 

Also schaut euch eure zuknftigen Kommilitonen genau an!!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Aber fast noch besser find ich den Chefarzt der um Geld zu sparen frisch gepressten Zitronensaft zum desinfizieren genommen hat....Is ja aber z.z berall in den Medien..

Und das mit Yale erinnert mich irgendwie an ANATOMIE *g*

----------


## -Pluto-

> haben die dir das gesagt?


Neeee
Ich bewerb mich das nchste mal bei der ZVS als Call Center Angestellter fr Gruppe 3!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich mach mit....muss ich mich dann bei der Telekom bewerben fr die ZVS? Aber ich glaub die nehmen uns nicht...wir sind dafr zu hoch qualifiziert...die nehmen nur nicht ganz so intelligente Leute um ihren Ruf zu behalten.... Wir knnten ja richtig arbeiten und mal freundlich sein und gegen die Grundstze verstoen *g*
Das sind bestimmt alles 1 Jobber *g*

----------


## -Pluto-

Nein die hocken in Indien!!!!
Also musste mit mir umziehen!!!!! Und zu erst mssen wir Englisch mit indischem Akzent lernen / das wollt ich schon immer!!!! Des hrt sich sooo geil an!!  :Grinnnss!: 
 :hmmm...: 


Oh man die Studentin wurde ja unter anderem von dem Techniker umgebracht, da sie mit Labor Musen Experimente gemacht hat  :Frown:

----------


## JesSu

> Also musste mit mir umziehen!!!!! Und zu erst mssen wir Englisch mit indischem Akzent lernen / das wollt ich schon immer!!!! Des hrt sich sooo geil an!!


Sehr geil!   :Micro:

----------


## Zimtschnekke

Hat heute schon wer die ZVS erreicht und somit ein Ergebnis?

----------


## Saphira.

Die Ergebnisse gibt es definitiv am Montag... 

ABER zu mir meinte man eben, dass man im System nicht mehr nach Ranglistenpltzen schauen kann, weil HEUTE die 2. Stufe noch durchgefhrt wird... stimmt das oder kriegt ihr eure Ranglistenpltze noch gesagt???

----------


## JesSu

N, ich habe ne Mail an die geschrieben und die rcken da mit auch nicht mehr raus.
Die meinten es werden neue Ranglisten ermittelt.

----------


## lilapple

Oki, dann probier ichs heute erst gar nicht u strapazier die net unntig  :hmmm...: 
Heit das dann, dass die Rnge von bisher keine Bedeutung mehr haben?

----------


## Heidelbeere

Hey, 
Wisst ihr wie das Nachrckverfahren der ZVS genau funktioniert? Man bekommt eine Losnummer zwischen 1 und 9... oder so?! Wr toll, wenn jemand das erklrt.

----------


## wuppi-man

@ heidelbeere

naja kommt ganz drauf an, wo du dich beworben hast und welche boni du bekommen hast. naja dein dienst wrde dir in kiel helfen, jedoch ist dort der nc extrem hoch.
wo hast du denn an einem auswahlgesprch teilgenommen? also ich wrde mal sagen du hast die grten chancen an der uni, an der du am auswahl gesprch teilgenommen hast, denn wenn noch nach der 2. stufe pltze frei sind greifen die dann meistens auf die "schlechteren" Auswahlgesprchsteilnehmer (schwieriges wort) zurck.

----------


## Heidelbeere

Hey, 
ich habe ja leider an keinem Auswahlverfahren teilgenommen.
Meine OPs sind:
*Magdeburg
Rostock
Halle
Homburg
Bochum
Dsseldorf*
Und ich habe auch keinen Dienst, dummerweise, da ich erst dieses Jahr Abi gemacht habe ;)

----------


## wuppi-man

wie du hast nicht teilgenommen???
musse mir mal erklren.

ich mein du hast doch OPs. 
Oder hast du dich nur fr die abibesten angemeldet?
ich blick nich durch

denn eigentlich wrste berall dabei

----------


## fallenangel30487

Also ich denke dass du in HOM mit 1,8 dieses Jahr keine Chance hast. Da gabs ja nur einmal einen NC von 1,8 und das war mit Dienst.

----------


## Tine85

Jap ich frchte du musst aufs Sommersemester warten und selbst da wirds eng. Aber mach einfach den TMS dann hast du gute Chancen zum nchsten WS. brigens ich hab auch nur ein 1,8 Abi!!! hab allerdings schon ne Ausbildung die mich entwas puscht.

----------


## -Pluto-

> Hey, 
> ich habe ja leider an keinem Auswahlverfahren teilgenommen.
> Meine OPs sind:
> *Magdeburg
> Rostock
> Halle
> Homburg
> Bochum
> Dsseldorf*
> ...


Hey n bist nicht allein, hier bin au 1,8!!!
Leider hab ich nur schlechte Nachrichten. 1,8 wird eine lange Zeit nicht mehr ausreichen. Normal haben 1,8 immer im SoSe gereicht, aber dieses Jahr konnten nur einzeln ein paar 1,8 reinrutschen!!! Du kannst mit unglaublich viel Glck mit 1,8 reinkommen, aber sooo mit keinen Bonis sieht es sehr sehr schlecht aus!!!!!

Leider  :Frown:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Auch mit 1,7 wird dieses Jahr bzw. in den nchsten Jahren eher schwer. Es kommen noch Doppeljarhgnge in Bayern und Baw. Ich beneide echt niemanden der in diesen 2 Jahren Abi macht...Die haben echt schlechte Karten. Es gibt Schtzwerte fr die Bewerberzahl in diesen 2 Jahren fr HM und die liegen zwischen 40000-50000 Bewerbern....

----------


## Heidelbeere

> wie du hast nicht teilgenommen???
> musse mir mal erklren.


Ich meinte nur, ich habe an keinem Auswahlgesprch oder Test teilgenommen. Im normalen ZVS-Verfahren bin ich natrlich drin.

----------


## -Pluto-

> Ich meinte nur, ich habe an keinem Auswahlgesprch oder Test teilgenommen. Im normalen ZVS-Verfahren bin ich natrlich drin.


Mach den Dienst und den TMS!!!
Dann stehste richtig gut da!!!

----------


## Jenny8790

eigentlich bin ich hier im falschen thread (lasst uns gegenseitig verrckt machen...)
Mitlerweile bin ich schon verrckt....iiiich haaalts niiiimmmer aaaaauuus!!!
 Das lngste wochenende meines lebens......... *schrei*

----------


## -Pluto-

> eigentlich bin ich hier im falschen thread (lasst uns gegenseitig verrckt machen...)
> Mitlerweile bin ich schon verrckt....iiiich haaalts niiiimmmer aaaaauuus!!!
>  Das lngste wochenende meines lebens......... *schrei*


Dachte grad ich htte en Schrei gehrt!!!!!
War aber nur Nachbars Katze, die miaut gar nicht!!! Komisch!!!
Es hrt sich an wie ein menschlicher Schrei!!!

----------


## Tine85

@Jenny8790:
Rufst du am Montag an bzw. schreibst du ne MAil???
ICh wei nicht ob ich da nochmal anrufen will, der Schock vom 2. September sitzt immer noch!!!

----------


## -Pluto-

Ich traus mich nicht!!!! 

Aber wow wenn ihr das macht!!!

----------


## Jenny8790

mmmh...also ich kanns noch nicht sagen...jetz denk ich ich traue mich nicht...am montag berkommts mich dann pltzlich vielleicht ich renn zum telefon ohne darber nachgedacht zu haben.....aber das  SCHOCKGEFHL kenn ich....
ICh hatte angerufen: ja alles NEGATIV...wei gar nicht was der zvs mensch sonst noch gesagt hat, war wie betubt...........
 *les gerad mein text und denk echt krank :Grinnnss!: "

----------


## Tine85

Ich glaub ich warte auch bis Mittwoch. Auer hier postet jemand was nettes und schreibt er/sie ist mit 1,3 in Freiburg drin!!!!!  :hmmm...: ( Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)!!!

----------


## Tine85

Sorry, doppelposte!!

----------


## Jenny8790

bis mittwoch?! isses nun am dienstag schon online oder nicht ?!
entschuldigt bitte ich bin verwirrt

----------


## -Pluto-

Es ist immer total schlimm wenn andere reinschreiben, dass die ZVS denen schon was gesteckt hat!!!! :O
Und dann will ich au wissen was mit mir is, aber ich bleibe hart und warte bis Mi!!!!


Ach ja mir kommt grad so, dass nur jeder 5te einen Platz kriegt!!!! :O

----------


## Tine85

Ach ja mir kommt grad so, dass nur jeder 5te einen Platz kriegt!!!! :O[/quote]

In sachen Aufmunterung bist du echt ne Granate oder???

----------


## Jenny8790

> Ach ja mir kommt grad so, dass nur jeder 5te einen Platz kriegt!!!! :O




bitte sag sowas nich....ich dreh noch duuuurch :Nixweiss:

----------


## -Pluto-

Ops is mir so rausgerutsch!!!!
Mein Kopf und die Finger waren wieder mal viel zu schnell!!!!

Naja aber bestimmt is jeder 2. und 3. ein Warter und kriegt nichts- oder?????

----------


## Jenny8790

ha bgerad nochmal nachgelesen......23.September versand der bescheide zulassung sowie ablehnung....
heit ich halt ein brief in der hand der beides sein knnte *verrcktwerd*

ich glaub ich verbrenn ihn und studier literatur  :hmmm...:       (das mein ich nicht ernst)

----------


## -Pluto-

:kotzen:

----------


## Tine85

ich glaub ich verbrenn ihn und studier literatur  :hmmm...:  (das mein ich nicht ernst)[/quote]

Gute Idee. Dann htten wir keine ZVS- Probleme, htten schon nen Studienplatz, ne Wohnung und knnten uns gemtlich zurcklehnen bis das Semester losgeht!!!

Aber was tut man nicht alles fr seinen Traumjob!!!!

----------


## -Pluto-

Ich geh!! 

Man das macht mich hier voll kirre und werd au noch voll krank!!

*schnief*

----------


## Jenny8790

also ich mach wirklich mein ganzes umfeld damit verrckt.., hab wirklich echt bald keine freunde mehr  :hmmm...: 

wie is das bei euch so?! macht ihr das s mit euch allein aus oder bin ich kein einzelfall?!

----------


## wuppi-man

pluto du alter vogel, was erzhlst du hier?^^
jeder fnfte? es gibt doch nur 4 bewerber pro studienplatz.
es gibt ja auch viele die sch einfach so bewerben, eben so wie die Warter werden die wohl hinter uns gerankt, aber ich hab kein plan wie dieses bescheuerten Rankings zustande gekommen sind.

naja ich lass mich am montag berraschen

----------


## Tine85

Meine Family hab ich auch schon total verrckt gemacht. Die mssen grad echt mitleiden. Ich bin grand echt froh das ich jeden Tag arbeiten geh, sonst wrde mein Umfeld mich glaube ich irgendwo einsprerren und erst zum 23. September wieder freilassen!!! :hmmm...:

----------


## -Pluto-

> pluto du alter vogel, was erzhlst du hier?^^
> jeder fnfte? es gibt doch nur 4 bewerber pro studienplatz.
> es gibt ja auch viele die sch einfach so bewerben, eben so wie die Warter werden die wohl hinter uns gerankt, aber ich hab kein plan wie dieses bescheuerten Rankings zustande gekommen sind.
> 
> naja ich lass mich am montag berraschen


Es sind 4,4!!! Geh ich von nur 4 aus bleiben en paar berbesetzt. Geh ich von 5 aus, dann sind se unterbesetzt!!! Und letzteres is fr mich logischer!!!

----------


## wuppi-man

joar  bei 4,4 muss man ja eigentlich abrunden ;)

aber du eigentlich schon recht, nur darf man nicht vergessen, dass es viele warter gibt, wie du es schon gesagt hast... meine gute^^ sind wir schon so verrckt, dass wir hier auf einander losgehen?

wer is schuld? die ZVS!^^

----------


## Jenny8790

genau!! ZVS Iist an alleam schuld berall und immer!!!
DAvon bin ich berzeugt^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

muss ja jemand dran schuld sein....an was berhaupt?
is ja egal zvs is schuld....

----------


## Jenny8790

genau^^

----------


## Bcherschnffler

Hallo,
schuld is wahrscheinlich die Tatsache, dass Bildung in Deutschland Lndersache is und daher jeder sein eigenes Sppchen kocht. 
Die ZVS und andere drfen die verkorksten Dinger dann wieder zu was Essbarem machen... Na dann "wohl bekomms!".

(nur um mal was zur Schuld-Diskussion beizutragen  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab grad voll lust auf Burger King..... jetzt bekomm ich angst vor mir selbst...erst hab ich seit Tagen keinen hunger mehr und mir is schlecht vor Aufregung und jetzt bekomm ich ne Fressattacke auf BK....komisch komisch....Vieleicht fahr ich heut nacht wirklich noch hin....

... und wer is dran schuld...???????????????


...ja richtig die ZVS *g* ::-dance:

----------


## *Phoenix*

fressattacken hab ich aber auch dauernd *g* allerdings auf schokolade... ich wrde sagen, wir verklagen die zvs wegen gewichtszunahme!  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich mach mit....hatte erst gar keinen hunger aber irgendwie berkommt mich gerade die lust....

----------


## Jenny8790

Danke das es einmal jemand ausspricht  :hmmm...: 
Ich hab fressattacken (bevorzugt schokolade) die ich so gar nicht von mir kenne...also ich klage sofort mit gegen die gewichtszunahme!!!
*katastrophe* da nimmt man vor sorge nicht ab, sondern zu  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

.. is sogar schlimmer als beim Abi

----------


## fallenangel30487

.....das wird ja immer schlimmer....jetzt hab ich lust auf pizza....kann mich gar nicht entscheiden....zu bk fahren oder bei joyes online bestellen....oh das is soooooooooooooooooooo furchtbar....

----------


## *Phoenix*

schlimmer als abi ist es wirklich, das stimmt *lol* und bei diesen pizza-bk-fantasien bekomm ich jetzt auch hunger auf was deftiges. wir mssen das hier bald umbenennen in "lasst uns gegenseitig appetit machen"  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

das is wahr....hab mir jetzt brigens pizza bestellt.....hab heut den ganzen tag vor aufregung noch nix gegessen......komischerweise hab ich aber keine lust auf schokolade oder sowas....das hab ich normalerweise immer als erstes....

----------


## -Alisha-

essen essen essen um die ZVS zu vergessen...mach ich genau gleich wie ihr^^ 
Nerven sind jetzt wichtige als figur  :hmmm...:  aber andererseits was sollen wir tun wenn wir einen platz bekommen aber dann pltzlich zu dick sind um durch die tr zu kommen???? oh oh

----------


## Jenny8790

ich esse gerade schokolade^^(weie mit crisp)
zur info mach ich normalerweise nicht um 22 uhr, aber is mir jetz auch egal^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

meine pizza is auch gerade gekommen *g*
guten appetit an alle anderen

----------


## -Pluto-

hunger!! Aber ich schmeck kaum was, naja eher rieche so gut wie nchts!!!!
Meine Nase is sooo unglaublich zu!!!
Ich glaub ich hab ne Stress Erkltung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jijichu

> hunger!! Aber ich schmeck kaum was, naja eher rieche so gut wie nchts!!!!
> Meine Nase is sooo unglaublich zu!!!
> Ich glaub ich hab ne Stress Erkltung


Hey Pluto, 

gibts denn was neues ob Du zu uns nach FFM kommst? Drck Dir die Daumen  :Grinnnss!: 

LG

----------


## -Pluto-

Oh danke!!!
Nein leider nichts, aber ich hoffe und bete weiter!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja Ja hoffen und beten...das mach ich auch schon seit woche..... und ganz nebenbei noch leben und atmen...aber nur so hintergrndig....*g*

----------


## jijichu

> Ja Ja hoffen und beten...das mach ich auch schon seit woche..... und ganz nebenbei noch leben und atmen...aber nur so hintergrndig....*g*


Ich drcke natrlich allen die Daumen, dass Ihr einen Platz bekommt! 
 :Keks: 

LG

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich euch auch allen...wre soooooooooooooo cool...wenn wir uns alle wieder in Homburg treffen wrrden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## -Pluto-

Ich bevorziehe Frankfurt!!! 

 :Smilie: 

Und nicht jedem gnn ich einen PLatz, aber vielen hier schon ^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

..bist aber bse *g*...aber ich glaube was du meinst... wills aber jetzt auch nicht weiter erlutern, bevor ich wieder von einer person bld angemacht werde....naja das Leben ist kein Ponnyhof!!! ::-dance: 
Ich gnne es auf jedenfall auch jedem der unbedingt studieren will und es sich auch ehrlich verdient hat...das wird wohl auf die Mehrheit hier zutreffen

----------


## Jenny8790

frankfurt, homburg, chile,  kapstadt ich geh berall hin, aber bitte bitte lasst doch einfach mein grten wunsch wahr werden..........*bittebitte*  *fleh*

ich wundere mich heute ausgiebig ber die nachricht einiger Personen aus meinem Jahrgang die sich fr im durchschnitt 6 VERSCHIEDENE, teils sich ausschlieende Studiengnge beworben haben.....kann mir das jemand erklren?! entweder man will etwas, oder man lsst es.....
aber dieses "ja geht das nicht mach ich das hier, oder das dort"
ALso da leide ich lieber mit leidenschaft  :hmmm...:

----------


## risingsun

zeigt doch vor allem, dass man breit gestreutes interesse hat ;) wrd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt negativ bewerten.. aber will euch mal hier beim mantras runterrasseln nich stren  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Kenn ich ...kenn auch ganz viele die sich an mind. 20 Unis fr 15 verschiedene Studiengnge beworben haben...von Lehramt ber Sozialpd zu ZM...da war irgendwie alles dabei....und dann sagen sie ...ich nehm halt das wo ich nen platz bekomme....knnte so was auch nicht.... will nur HM studieren und sonst nix...gibt auch keine Alternative....

----------


## Jenny8790

::-bee: @fallenangel30487

DANKEDANKE, du verstehst mich ::-winky:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich leide schlielich genauso wie ihr..... hab ja nur abi gemacht dass ich HM studieren kann....du glaubst gar nicht was fr eine Hlle das war noch mal aus dem Berufsleben in die Schule zu gehen. Zumal ich frher alles andere als gut in der Schule war...Hab es damals schon alles gehasst und war auch nicht besonders oft im Unterricht anwesende...Hab schon angst vor mir selbst bekommen als ich meinen Abischnitt erfahren hab... Zu was man nicht alles fhig ist wenn man etwas so unbedingt will

----------


## Jenny8790

ja da hast du auch mein vollen respekt!!DU willst es und es wird klappen!!!!!!!!

Versteh eben leute nicht die meinen ja beworben fr  BWL, Theologie, Sport auf lehramt, ZM .....
is ja auch egal, kann mich mit meinem nervenkostm eh gerad ber alles und jedenn aufregen :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Danke....
kenn ich bin auch am Rande des Wahnsinns..... Meine armen Mitmenschen....
Am Montag ist das Warten hoffentlich vorbei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jenny8790

boah und wehe wenn nich........dann setz ich mich in den zug,fahre persnlich nach dortmund und schaue all unsere ergebnisse persnlich im PC nach  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich komm mit ich hol dich mit em Auto ab.....

----------


## -Pluto-

Nehmt einen Kuli mit und rckt mich einige Rnge nach vorn!!!! ^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wir knnten uns es ja auch einfach machen und nen Hacker beauftragen.... *g*

----------


## meini

Hehehehe ih bin voll wie 10 esel. scheiss aufs olle studium wenn ich nix kriege ds ich nach korea und mach erstmal urlaub. 1,7... damit sollte dich irgendwas zu hgoen sein. 
aber gut. ioch schimpfe nicht aufs system, wenn ich nix kriege, war ich halt zu schklecht. das leben ist kein ponyhof und ich bin keine pussy, die irgendwem anders die schuld fr mein versagen gibt.
wrde manchen hier auch ganz gut tun... ;)

----------


## wuppi-man

tja in aqua sanitas, in vino veritas!

meini, das stimmt ja nur bedingt^^ 
ich mein hier schei viele leute mit nem 1,7er schnitt... HALLO, 1,7??!! 
das is richtig gut! nur ist das halt unbedingt ein Freischein zum medizinstudium, wie die letzten jahre... und hat man mit 1,7 versagt??? hahaha das check ich nich.
naja ich finde, dass alle die einen 1,x schnitt haben eben nicht versagt haben.

----------


## JesSu

> ich wundere mich heute ausgiebig ber die nachricht einiger Personen aus meinem Jahrgang die sich fr im durchschnitt 6 VERSCHIEDENE, teils sich ausschlieende Studiengnge beworben haben...


Da kenne ich viel zu viele...alle meinen "hauptsache studieren"...sooo bld sind die.
Am besten sind die, die Biologie studieren und im Bio LK ne fnf hatten =)

Also ich kmpfe fr das was ich will!

----------


## wuppi-man

gute einstellung!!!
so seh ich das auch ;)

----------


## wuppi-man

Leute, ich hab hier noch ne frage. 
ich hab ja noch meinen rang platz vom 2. sep.
und zwar war ich da auf 425 von 305 ausgewhlten... naja und nun wollt ich ma hren wie die chancen sind 120 pltze auf zu rutschen ( MLU Halle-Wittenberg), bei 237 zu vergebenen pltzen.

----------


## hattimail123

also ich glaube schon, dass du eine chance hast. aber sicher kann man das natrliuch nicht sagen. 
ich hab auch noch eine frage. 
denn wenn wir am montag die ergenisse schon haben, knnen wir dann direkt zu den unis fahren und uns die immatrikulationsbescheinugung holen oder brauchen wir dafr erst was schriftliches von der zvs. vllt den ausgedruckten bescheid oder sowas. ?? 
was bedeuten wrde, dass wir eigentlich noch bis zum 23. warten mssen, bis wir wirklich "handeln" knnen. denn ich brauche einen patz im wohnheim und bruchte dafr die immatrikulationsbescheinigung.

----------


## wuppi-man

hmm danke^^
also ich hab gehrt, dass die bescheide schon am dienstag online verfgbar sein sollten. wei aber nicht, ob das stimmt. aber es reicht auch schon, wenn du dir das dann am 23. ausdruckst und sofort zur uni fhrst ;)

----------


## lilapple

> Ich leide schlielich genauso wie ihr..... hab ja nur abi gemacht dass ich HM studieren kann....du glaubst gar nicht was fr eine Hlle das war noch mal aus dem Berufsleben in die Schule zu gehen. Zumal ich frher alles andere als gut in der Schule war...Hab es damals schon alles gehasst und war auch nicht besonders oft im Unterricht anwesende...Hab schon angst vor mir selbst bekommen als ich meinen Abischnitt erfahren hab... Zu was man nicht alles fhig ist wenn man etwas so unbedingt will


Versteh dich voll und ganz  :Smilie:  Hab auch nachdem ich in ner komplett anderen Richtung Ausbildung gemacht hab wieder in die Schule geqult, natrlich in nem f*** Wirtschaftszweig, der weder auch nur ansatzweise meinen Interessen entspricht, noch irgendwas frs Studium bringt.. 
Hab mich genauso wie du trotzdem durch den Schei geqult ohne Ende, das letzte Jahr war eigentlich nur noch Lernen, wirklich nur noch, einfach damit ich nen Schnitt erreiche, mit dem ich mglichst schnell HM studieren kann. Ist echt irre, was man erreichen kann, wenn man ein Ziel vor Augen hat  :Smilie:

----------


## Yvonne89

Ich blick bei der zvs immer noch nicht so ganz durch. Angenommen ich krieg am 23. einen Bescheid, dass ich an meiner 6.OP genommen bin (wo ich eigentlich nicht so gerne hin will) kann ich mich dann einfach nicht da einschreiben und hoffen, dass ich durch das Nachrckverfahren an eine andere Uni komme oder wrde ich dann gar nicht mehr am Nachrckverfahren teilnehmen?

----------


## Medi2009

> Ich blick bei der zvs immer noch nicht so ganz durch. Angenommen ich krieg am 23. einen Bescheid, dass ich an meiner 6.OP genommen bin (wo ich eigentlich nicht so gerne hin will) kann ich mich dann einfach nicht da einschreiben und hoffen, dass ich durch das Nachrckverfahren an eine andere Uni komme oder wrde ich dann gar nicht mehr am Nachrckverfahren teilnehmen?


Nein,

Jeder bekommt EINEN Platz.Selbst wenn du von OP 4 - OP 6 ein Zusage erhlst, kannst du nur OP 4 annehmen, also aussuchen kannst du dir nichts. Wenn du jetzt nur deine OP 6 Zusage erhlst und den Platz einfach nicht annimmst, dann scheidest du aus dem Verfahren aus.
Ins Nachrckverfahren kommen nur die Leute , die NIRGENDWO einen Platz bekommen haben.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Guten Morgen...
bin dann auch mal wieder online *g* knnt aber grad das ganze WE verpennen und dann am Montag wach werden und bei der ZVS anrufen....
Hab grad voll die Depriphase... :Wand:

----------


## Yvonne89

so hab ich mir das schon fast gedacht... danke fr die antwort ;)

----------


## Sanna1989

Um mich hier auch mal wieder zu wort zu melden ;) Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine besttigung dass die Ergebnisse wirklich Montag da sind?? weil in der Mail die ich und einige andere bekommen haben steht ja was von dienstag....
Ich knnt mir brigens noch immer soooooooo aufregen, ich bin die ganze Zeit auf WG suche in Ulm und hab mich mit BOchum noch gar nicht so richtig auseinandergesetzt, und wenn jetzt doch bochum kommt?? Hab ich zwei wochen um nochmal ganz von vorne zu suchen und dann schon umzuziehen...wieso ist das ADH so spt???? jetz mal im ernst ich check das gar nich...oh man die ZVS nervt mich einfach nur noch

----------


## fallenangel30487

Keine Ahnung in der mail die ich von der ZVS bekommen habe steht Mittwoch drin. Ich probiers aber auch am Montag schon

----------


## Jenny8790

hey...bin auch schon wider online...hab noch nie so viel zeit vorm pc verbracht....kann gar nicht glauben wie laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam das wochenende vorbei geht....*mistmistmist*
ich hoff wir warten nicht alles auf montag und am ende sagen sie uns GAR nichts...dann werd ich endgltig reif fr die einweisung :hmmm...:

----------


## Sanna1989

Ich hab brigens irgendwie schiss dass ich am Mittwoch Daisy ffne und da pltzlich doch ne Absage ist, obwohl ich ja eigenltich telefonisch nen Platz fr Ulm bekommen hab. Ist das bei euch auch so???? ich glaub echt ich kann das erst so ganz glauben wenn ichs wirklich schwarz auf weiss sehe, kommt mir alles noch immer ein wenig vor wie ein Traum...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich werde mich heut abend mal mit Wickie ablenken....Darf seit Freitag endlich wieder ohne Krcken rumlaufen...JUHU

----------


## Jenny8790

Ja ablenkung is gut...ich geh spter mal ein bissel sporteln..nach den ganzen zvs-frust-schokoexzessen sicher nicht zu verneinen... :hmmm...: 

bittebittebittebittebittebittebittebittebittebitte  bittebitte wird alles gut fr uns!!!!

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Leute, ich hab hier noch ne frage. 
> ich hab ja noch meinen rang platz vom 2. sep.


Um eine Mail von einem ZVS-Menschen zu zitieren:




> Die Rangpltze der 1. Stufe sind fr die 2. Stufe nicht  relevant. Sie knnen damit nichts anfangen, da sie neu errechnet werden.

----------


## fallenangel30487

genau die selbe mail hab ich auch bekommen....

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> genau die selbe mail hab ich auch bekommen....


Mal Scully und Mulder hinzuziehen..  ::-oopss:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> genau die selbe mail hab ich auch bekommen....


 :Grinnnss!:  Copy+Paste. Die haben bestimmt 20 verschiedene Dateien, die sie Copy+Pasten. Das macht sicher ein total motivierter Mitarbeiter  ::-oopss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

...diese Motivation is ja kaum aus zu halten......
Hoffen wir mal dass sie am Montag wenigstens motiviert sind was zu machen....will net noch lnger warten....diese ungewissheit is einfach schrecklich...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Hey nicht mehr lang! Durchhalten, auch wenns noch nen Tag lnger sein sollte! Doof, aber wre doch machbar. Dennoch  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  , dass sie euch endlich erlsen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mir is einfach nur schlecht wenn ich an Montag, Dienstag oder sonst wie denke....

----------


## -Pluto-

Nicht nur dir!!!

Ich bin tot krank Erkltet, so fhlt sich alles an<- Erkltung und ZVS!!! :kotzen: 
Schluck *au*

Will au nicht mehr warten, aber ich will unbedingt en Platz und hab total schi schon wieder leer auszugehen!!!!!!

----------


## evaaa

jaaaaa diese warterei,.....tzend!!!..bekomm so langsam auch echt bauchschmerzen, wenn ich an nchste woche denke, bis jetzt konnte mans ja immer noch verdrngen, hab nur echt soooo schiss vor ner absagen, wenn man sie dann schwarz auf wei sieht ;-(...wie wahrscheinlich ist es eigentlich noch ne zusage im nachrckverfahren zu bekommen, wenn man im adh nicht dran gekommen ist???
kann man dann doch eigentl eher knicken, oder?
ohhhhhh man.....hey leute lasst uns am don alle zusammen einen trinken vor den pcs und den brief gemeinsam ffnen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
drck euch die daumen

----------


## fallenangel30487

@evaa
naja das kommt drauf an an welchen uni du dich beworben hast und welche DN du hast.

----------


## Tine85

Also in Freiburg ist der NC letztes Jahr vom 2. ADH-Verfahren zum 2. Nachrckverfahren von 1,3 auf 1,5 gerutscht. Aber wie Fallenangel schon sagte, kommt auf die Uni an.
Au man, ich werd echt auch noch krank. Ich bekomme Mittwoch sicher nen Ablehnungsbeischeid serviert!!!! Und dann war alles fr den A...... :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## -Pluto-

Oh man, ich hoff doch mal, dass i was krieg!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich dreh durch.....

----------


## -Pluto-

Wahh ganz schlimm!!! Ich will ich will ich will............

----------


## fallenangel30487

cool loewin hat uns nen tip gegeben es gibt nen medi chat
www.medi-chatter.de hab nen raum aufgemacht zvs-frust

----------


## lilapple

:Top:  Voll cool

----------


## fallenangel30487

irgendwie is da aber niemand online *heul*

----------


## Medi2009

alle sind so sehr gefrustet, dass sie nicht mal mehr frust-chatten wollen  :Big Grin:

----------


## michi0789

Immerhin gibt es am 23ten einen Rang der was aussagt! Da kann man deine seine Chancen im NRV absehen. Wie viele Leute rutschen da so pro Uni nach? etwa 10 bis 20?

----------


## fallenangel30487

zu mir hat der zvs mensch gesagt mind. 20-50 pltze

----------


## Yabbi

ach so n schei... jetzt werde ich auch noch nervs... dabei fange ich ja erst zum Sommersemester an... aber ich bin schon sooooo gespannt, ob ich nun jetzt durchs Auswahlgesprch in Gttingen genommen wurde oder nicht...

Lief ja sehr gut... aber da ich erst zum Sommersemester studieren kann wegen zivi... hmmmmm... 


naja... "lasst uns gegenseitig verrckt machen bis die ergebnisse da sind"... also mache ich das mal xD

----------


## -Pluto-

Boar langsam wirds echt krank!!!

Ich schau schon die ganze Zeit in mein Email account ob ich ne mail bekommen hab.

HALLLOOO es ist Sonntag!!! 
 :Traurig: 
Ich werd verrckt!

----------


## Saphira.

@ -Pluto-: Hast du es gut... du wirst erst verrckt.. ich bin es schon lange! Oh man ich dreh heute noch durch!

----------


## Robin06

Ich wrd mich jetzt auch lieber noch etwas verrckt machen... Hab gestern so feierlich auf meine Zusage angestossen und ich wei nicht mehr wo ich mein Fahrrad abgeschlossen habe  :Traurig:  Zudem habe ich nen super dicken Schdel, halt seit langem wieder mal einen richtigen Kater  :kotzen: 

Also, was lernt man daraus? Wer sich ablenken will, sollte am besten zu Freunden gehen, sich betrinken und es am nchsten Morgen bereuen  :bhh:

----------


## -Pluto-

Wow Robin06 du hast es ja soooooo gut!!!!
Oh man ich wei noch wie wir zum SoSe gewartet haben, aber da war es noch nicht so schlimm wie jetzt!!!!!

Wir haben ja beide 1,8 glaub ich! Aber des war der Hammer, dass ausgerechnet im SoSe der NC schon um en 1/10 gesunken is und wir leer ausgingen!!!

Aber ich will jetzt unbedingt einen Platz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Woow:

----------


## Medi2009

Die Spannung steigt ins unertrgliche ...noch 24h
Oder 24h + 2 Wochen(NRV)... ::-oopss:

----------


## meini

Wo hast du denn mit 1,8 was bekommen, Robin, wenn ich fragen darf?  ::-angel:  :Top:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen war noch bis um 3 im Medichat, dann hab ich den Lapi aus gemacht und mich Studenlang im Bett gedreht und immer wenn ich mal fr 5 min. weg genickt bin hab ich von Montag getrumt und bin schweigebadet, senkrecht in meinem Bett stehend vor Schock wieder aufgewacht. So ging das einfach die ganze Nacht....hab soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...Angst dass ich ne Absage bekomme.!!!!! HIFLE ich dreh durch!!!!!!! Man msste echt mal ne psychol. Betreuungshotline fr ZVS Bewerber einrichten...

----------


## Medi2009

ja fallenangel, aber vllt musst du ja mit 1,8 noch auf das NRV warten.
...naja wenn du dann wenigstens nen guten Ranplatz erwischt mit weniger als 10 Leuten bis zum Grenzrang kannst dich egtl. auch schon freuen

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab 1,7 das kann ja noch fr Homburg reichen...laut zvs werden noch ca. 1/2 der leute mit 1,7 in Homburg im ADH genommen....klar is das alles in Bezug auf den Rangplazt zu betrachten aber das kann ich mir so oft sagen wie ich will...ich bin trotzdem voll panisch *g*

----------


## Medi2009

lass mich raten, du hast wahrscheinlich keinen DIENST, der dich in diesem Fall retten wrde ?

----------


## wuppi-man

dienst rettet nicht!
also nicht bei homburg... eigentlich hilt dienst nur bei kiel
so viel wie ich gesehen hab

----------


## tascha123

was habtn ihr alle fr nette zvs-menschen erwischt? ich wurd erst mal angepbelt weil ich gefragt hab warum "unter vorbehalt" ^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

dienst wrde mich schon helfen aber den hab ich nicht.... hab nur ne ausbildung vorm abi und sozialkriterium 3.....wei nicht ob das was bringt

----------


## -Pluto-

Htte sie en Dienst, dann wr sie ja schon so gut wie drinnen!!!

----------


## Robin06

> dienst rettet nicht!
> also nicht bei homburg... eigentlich hilt dienst nur bei kiel
> so viel wie ich gesehen hab


N, da hast du das Sys. falsch verstanden. Wenn dort steht "Dienst: Nein" heit das, dass alle mit Dienst zugelassen wurden und ein paar die keinen Dienst geleistet haben.

----------


## fallenangel30487

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem sozialkriterium bringt das was?

----------


## Robin06

Nein, nur fr die Abibestenquote...

----------


## Medi2009

Das SK bringt dir nur bei Abibesten und Wartezeit was.

----------


## Medi2009

> dienst rettet nicht!
> also nicht bei homburg... eigentlich hilt dienst nur bei kiel
> so viel wie ich gesehen hab


LOL
Klar Dienst zhlt immer als Nachrangiges Kriterium!

Bei allen Unis wo z.B. steht DN 1,6 Dienst:Nein ; dann bedeutet das alle mit 1,6 und Dienst sind drin, unter denen mit 1,6 ohne Dienst musste dann gelost werden.
Also alle mit Dienst haben einen hheren Rang als Leute mit gleicher DN ohne Dienst. Ist einfacher wenn man sagen wrde, dass der Dienst deine DN nochmal um 0,05 verbessert.

----------


## fallenangel30487

...is ja bld....

----------


## Medi2009

Nee ich find das sinnvoll , schlilich dauert  ein Dienst 9 Monate bzw. FSJ 6 Monate.

Ich finde nur die Bonierungen fr Berufsausbildung sollten noch verstrkt werden, so ein Bonus von 0,1-0,2 fr ne 3 jhrige Ausbildung im med. Bereich  ist ein Scherz.
Hab im KPP Schwesternschlerinnen kennen gelernt die eine mit 2,0 die andere mit 2,3, die beide egtl. Medizin studieren wollten. Trotz der Ausbildung mssen die beiden noch mindestens 2 weitere Jahre arbeiten
Solche Leute haben es meiner Meinung nach verdient dann etwas schneller ins Studium zu kommen.
Und mal ehrlich , mit 1,8 - 1,9 ne Ausbildung zu machen um dann bessere Chancen auf nen Medizinerplatz zu bekommen ist auch s*****e. Aber egtl. lohnt es sich nur fr diese Leute , weil ab ner DN von 2,0 ist der Bonus eh zu gering ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

@ medi 2009
muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben...meinte nur ich finde es bld dass sozialkriterium nix bringt...
hab auch 1,7 + ausbildung aus pt + 6 monate kpp ( das brigens nicht zhlt weil ichs vorm abi gemacht habe)...und ich bin mir absolut unsicher ob ich jetzt net platz bekomme,...

----------


## -Pluto-

Is fair!!!

Wenn man gezwungen wird den Dienst abzuleisten, wird man auch in seinen Rechten beschrnkt und als Entschdigung ist es immer noch nicht genung!!!
Ich wre au noch fr en DN Bonus 1/10 pro Semester Dienst!!! ->hchstens aber nur 2/10

----------


## Nyen van Tok

N bisserl Off-Topic:




> !!!


Ich mag deine ausrufezeichenlastigen Beitrge irgendwie  :hmmm...: 

In diesem Sinne:

Gru!!!!!

----------


## Jenny8790

ich finde schon das es gerechtfertigt ist, dass jemand der ein dienst geleistet hat vorrangig behandelt wird, normalerweise...aber genau das hat mir BIS JETZT das genick gebrochen,....den ich hab trotz dn 1,6  in homburg(1,6/1.adh) KEINEN platz.....und jetz reg ich mich ber die bevorzugung aaaaaauuuuuuffff*schrei*
 :hmmm...:   :hmmm...:   :hmmm...:   nee is schon gerecht

----------


## fallenangel30487

du bekommst ganz sicher nen platz....finde es auch ok wenn leute mit dienst bevorzugt werden aber dann sollen sie leute mit ausbildung auch so behandeln!!!!!

----------


## Jenny8790

Ja das is wohl war.....versteh nicht warum ein dienst mehr "zhlt" als eine ausbildung bei der man sogar schon viele medizinische kenntnisse erworben hat....
SINN?!

----------


## wolfgang caspar

ber dieses ganze system knnte ich mich so aufregen, ich knnte jetzt hier anfangen zu schimpfen das glaubt ihr gar nicht. aber das bringt uns alle auch nciht weiter, das wurde heir ja alles zur genge angesprochen. wichtig ist das wir jetzt irgendwo unterkommen und dann wird mein zvs favoritenlink dran glauben mssen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jenny8790

meiner auch :Grinnnss!:

----------


## apple89

ab wann versucht ihr denn eigentlich morgen anzurufen?? und wie meint ihr stehen die chancen, schon was aus der zvs rauszukriegen??

----------


## fallenangel30487

Versuchs so gegen 13 uhr

----------


## apple89

werd ich sicherlich  :Smilie: 
bei der ersten ahd stufe gabs ja auch ab montag mittag infos oder?

----------


## fallenangel30487

ne da gabs Dienstags um 11 Infos....ich versuchs am Montag ab 13 Uhr und hoffe dass ich durchkomme wenn ich bis 15 Uhr nicht durchgekommen bin schreib ich ne email

----------


## apple89

ich hatte irgendwie im hinterkopf, dass lilapple am montag schon was wusste  :was ist das...?: 
na toll, ich hatte mich so gefreut morgen schon schlauer zu sein  :Frown:

----------


## fallenangel30487

ich glaube lilapple hat gesagt dass der bei der zvs gesagt hab dass es evtl. diesen Montag schon ergebnisse gibt

----------


## Jenny8790

oh man....bin ich froh wenn das hier vorbei is mit der warterei..ob morgen bermorgen oder sonst!!!
vielleicht wirklich ein ende mit schrecken als ein schrecken ohne ende!!!

Ich geh mich mal bissel ablenken und ein paar hbschen mnnern beim sport zuschaun, wenn die wssten das ich ne bekloppte bin :hmmm...:   :hmmm...: 

*wir schaffens zusammen"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## apple89

"Also ich hab jetzt schon Auskunft erhalten... Muss wegen meiner ersten OP bis zum 23ten Warten.. Das war so klar, ich knnt echt nur noch heulen.."

hat lilapple am 31. 8 so um 14 uhr gepostet...

----------


## fallenangel30487

ah ok also ich hatte montags um 13.30 angerufen da gabs noch nix und dienstags  morgens um 8 uhr hie es auch noch nix und um 11 uhr bekam ich dann auskunft

----------


## lilapple

Also ich meld mich jetzt mal selbst zu Wort  :hmmm...: 
Ja, hatte schon am Montag die Info, und der Typ meinte dass es beim 23ten wieder das gleiche Spiel sein wird, also ein paar Tage frher werden die Ergebnisse schon feststehen. Deshalb vermute ich, dass morgen schon wieder Ausknfte erteilt werden. 
Oh man ich will net...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Coole sache ich hab erst dienstags ne info bekommen....ich ruf um 13 uhr an ...und wie gesagt wenn ich bis 15 uhr nicht durchkomme schreib ich ne mail

----------


## -Pluto-

Wow dann geht das Forum wieder mal nich ;(

----------


## fallenangel30487

ja wahrscheinlich.,....dann is wieder alles erlastet weil jeder wissen will obs schon was von der zvs gibt!!!!

----------


## marfa

> Ja das is wohl war.....versteh nicht warum ein dienst mehr "zhlt" als eine ausbildung bei der man sogar schon viele medizinische kenntnisse erworben hat....
> SINN?!


Ein Dienst wird fr die Allgemeinheit geleistet. Eine Ausbildung macht man im wesentlichen fr sich selber. Trotzdem gibt es genug Unis, die einen Bonus auf die Ausbildung geben, der ausnamslos hher liegt, als der ca. 0,05 Bonus fr den Dienst. Warum nicht alle Unis die Ausbildung bonieren, ist eine ganz andere Frage...

----------


## joejoe

> Wow dann geht das Forum wieder mal nich ;(


Yep !  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

> Warum nicht alle Unis die Ausbildung bonieren, ist eine ganz andere Frage...


Wahrscheinlich der gleiche Grund, warum manche Unis nach NC gehen:
Weniger Verwaltungsaufwand.
Wobei der Nachweis der Ausbildung wahrscheinlich eher die ZVS zu prfen htte?

Ach, ich wei auch nich. Alle panne!

----------


## marfa

> Wahrscheinlich der gleiche Grund, warum manche Unis nach NC gehen:
> Weniger Verwaltungsaufwand.
> Wobei der Nachweis der Ausbildung wahrscheinlich eher die ZVS zu prfen htte?
> 
> Ach, ich wei auch nich. Alle panne!


Wahrscheinlich ist es einigen Unis einfach nicht wichtig genug. Je nach Uni werden ohnehin ganz unterschiedliche Prioritten gesetzt, und alle haben sich was Tolles dabei gedacht ;)

----------


## Jenny8790

ich bin so aufgregt dass mir total schlecht is........

----------


## Tine85

Oh man, wenn ich das hier so lese kommt alles wieder hoch was ich heut so den ganzen Tag ber beim KTW fahren( naja eigentlich sind wir mehr RTW gefahren)verdrngt habe. Das hat heut mal wieder so Spa gemacht das mir einmal mehr klar wurde warum ich mir diese ganze ******* hier antue!!
ICh glaub ich dreh voll am Rad wenn ich am MIttwoch Daisy aufmach und endlich wei was sache ist!!!!

----------


## -Pluto-

Oh ya!!

Wir drehen ja jetzt schon am Rad!!!

----------


## Zimtschnekke

Ahhh ist diese Warterei schrecklich... Hat heute schon wer bei der ZVS angerufen und etwas erfahren?

----------


## Cuba_libre

Schau mal bei dem Thread Bescheide 23. September rein... es haben so einige angerufen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bin grad echt am verzweifeln!!!!! HILFE schei ZVS die sind soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...bld!!!!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Naja sie werden ihren Grund haben warum sie heute nichts rausrcken. Es ist doch nicht mehr allzu lange. Das wird doch zu schaffen sein. :Top:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Noch ein Tag ohne schlaf und essen halt ich echt net aus...mir is so schlecht!!!

----------


## risingsun

wie stellen sich das manche eigl im studium vor.. vor diversen klausuren bzw vor physikum und co.. wird dann auch nicht gegessen und geschlafen? macht euch mal bissl lockrer

----------


## Cuba_libre

Wie ich schon vor ein paar Tagen geschrieben habe, wieso beschftigst du dich nicht einfach mal mit was anderem als diesem Forum? Die anderen Leute, die auch auf die Ergebnisse warten pushen das Ganze noch mehr hoch. Also ihr pusht euch noch mehr. Klar isses ******* und ich war auch am Ende als ich auf die Ergebnisse gewartet hab, aber ein paar Stunden Auszeit hiervon haben mich auch wieder aklimatisiert.

----------


## Medi2009

ach pff Klausuren das schwierigste am Medizinstudium ist es berhaupt einen Platz zu bekommen  :bhh:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> wie stellen sich das manche eigl im studium vor.. vor diversen klausuren bzw vor physikum und co.. wird dann auch nicht gegessen und geschlafen? macht euch mal bissl lockrer


Genau risingsun hat Recht! Also wer jetzt schon vorm Nervenzusammenbruch ist beim Ergebniswarten, den mchte ich nicht vor Klausuren/Physikum oder HEX sehen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

naja hatte in meiner pt ausbildung auch 4 wochen dauerexamen und ich muss sagen da gings eigentlich...nur die ersten und die letzten Prfungen waren der Horror und das warten auf die Ergebnisse....
Prfungen an sich find ich auch gar nicht so schlimm nur danach das warten macht mich wahnsinnig....wobei man sich da normalerweise ja recht gut einschtzen kann bzw. auch an den Prfern merkt wenns knapp wird....

----------


## Medi2009

Auf Klausurergebnisse wartet man auch nicht Monate und auerdem KLausuren kann man ja dann nochmal neu schreiben

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Auf Klausurergebnisse wartet man auch nicht Monate und auerdem KLausuren kann man ja dann nochmal neu schreiben


Man kann sich aber auch immer wieder bei der ZVS bewerben.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> ach pff Klausuren das schwierigste am Medizinstudium ist es berhaupt einen Platz zu bekommen


Vielleicht aus jetziger Sicht, an sonsten wage ich das aber zu bezweifeln! :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Medi2009

Ja bei ner  KLausur wei man so in etwa wie's gelaufen ist , ob man bestanden hat oder nicht.

Die Vergabe von Studienpltzen kann man nicht einschtzen und die ZVS bleibt ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln :hmmm...: 

Aber ich werd mich mal auch vom Forum entfernen, bei der ZVS geht gerade schon die Putzfrau durch die Rume. von denen kommt heute keine Info mehr raus. :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das hast du recht..... warum haben die heute nicht bis 18 Uhr auf!!!!! Wie am Mittwoch....da interessiert es doch keine sau mehr das is es ja auch schon online

----------


## fallenangel30487

so nebenbei fr alle die sich in Homburg beworben haben *g*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMZRLjaT5RE

----------


## Jenny8790

oh je  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   naja man gewhnt sich an alles  :hmmm...: 
mein pflzisch ist auch nicht "schner"  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nyen van Tok

Mich wundert, dass das Forum heute gar nicht down war. 
Hat man zustzliche Ressourcen frei gemacht?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Medi2009

Wenn das Forum down wre, hiee das es gibt Ergebnisse

----------


## wuppi-man

jop, aber dann wird der server morgen down gehen ;)

PS: SCHEI DIENST!

----------


## Medi2009

Warum schei Dienst?

----------


## -Pluto-

Wuppi meint glaub ich den Zivildienst oder Bund ^^

Ha ich hab ihn!!!! Yay

----------


## Medi2009

Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber warum ist das *******? :Grinnnss!: 

Ich find's spitze ,dass ich Dienst hab. :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

Wer keinen Dienst hat soll nicht jammern, dass Dienstler bevorzugt werden. Denn die , die jetzt bevorzugt ausgwhlt werden, haben ja quasi vor einem Jahr nur verpasst sich zu bewerben (so wie ich -.-")

----------


## wuppi-man

mir egal^^ schei dienst!

----------


## Nyen van Tok

brigens ist die Gesellschaft an allem schuld, nur dass ihrs wisst.

----------


## JesSu

Viel Glck an alle.
Morgen geht es los!

----------


## wuppi-man

lass einfach einen neuen thread erffnen^^

"Wer ist schuld?" oder so sollte der heien

----------


## wuppi-man

Danke!
ich kann glck gebrauchen.
Natrlich wnsch ich allen auch glck!
Damit diese zermrbende und ungewisse Zeit endlich ein ende hat!

----------


## -Pluto-

> Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber warum ist das *******?
> 
> Ich find's spitze ,dass ich Dienst hab.
> 
> Wer keinen Dienst hat soll nicht jammern, dass Dienstler bevorzugt werden. Denn die , die jetzt bevorzugt ausgwhlt werden, haben ja quasi vor einem Jahr nur verpasst sich zu bewerben (so wie ich -.-")


Genau!! Auerdem wurden wir gegen unseren Willen gezwungen und so in unseren Rechten eingeschrnkt!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Leute gleich ist es 13 Uhr!!!!!!
hat schon jemand was aus denen raus bekommen????

----------


## Simon.

Aiaiaiaiaiai, Uni Ulm stagniert immer noch auf 1,4 und in der TMS-Quote auf 1,74

----------


## -Alisha-

Du meinst es ist noch keine neue tabelle online??

----------


## Simon.

Ne ich habe an der Uni angerufen  :Frown:  (hoff, dass man damit keine Rckschlsse auf die NCs der anderen Unis ziehen kann)

----------


## -Alisha-

Also es hat auch schon jemand anderes in der uni ulm angerufen vor ein paar tagen und da war der nc bereits schon bei 1,5, also kann da was nicht stimmen. Die wollten dir einfach nichts aktuelles sagen, aber ist ja sehr unwahrscheinlich mit den 1,74, dann wr ja keiner nachgerckt^^

----------


## Medi2009

glaub auch, unmglich , dass sich gar nix gendert hat

Die Person am Telefon hat dir einfach die alte Tabelle aufgetischt, weil sie's selber nicht besser wusste....

----------


## Nyen van Tok

Uni Dsseldorf spuckt auch nix aus.. "Wir haben alles bei der ZVS abgegeben und wissen nix, rufen sie doch da mal an"

----------


## JesSu

OHH super.

Aber danke fr deine Mhe Nyen.

----------


## -Alisha-

Laut meinem wissen ist es so geregelt, dass keine uni was sagen darf sondern alles nur ber die zvs geht! also kopf hoch^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Habs auch schon bei der uni probiert....der typ hat gemeint die listen wren da aber er kann nicht drau zugreifen....ne freundin ruft spter bei nem prof an der da schauen kann...die kennt den gut...hoffentlich bekommt die was raus...hab ihr gleich gesagt die soll fr mich auch fragen...

----------


## Nyen van Tok

Naja sie bruchten ja keine individuelle Zusage machen, nur den NC ausspucken, falls sie ihn denn wssten..

----------


## Simon.

> Laut meinem wissen ist es so geregelt, dass keine uni was sagen darf sondern alles nur ber die zvs geht! also kopf hoch^^


Danke  :Frown:

----------


## Yabbi

ich bin heute auch gleich vor dne PC gerannt, als ich vom Zivi heimkam und habe erstmal meine Emails gecheckt. Leider kam nur eine Antwort wie: "Aktuell stehen uns leider noch keine Informationen zur Verfgung"....

Goooottt ist das spaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnend^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

wenigsten habt ihr ne antwort per mail bekommen....
mir haben die nicht mal geantwortet

----------


## tascha123

> wenigsten habt ihr ne antwort per mail bekommen....
> mir haben die nicht mal geantwortet


naja abba weit was ich frn herzinfakt bekomme hab als ich "eine neue nachricht" gelesen hab wie mein herz geklopft hat als ich drauf geklickt hab und "gruppe03" lesen konnte und wie ich dann kotzen htt knnen als ich wieder nur vertrstet wurde...
alles doof...

----------


## Medi2009

Wenigstens kein :

"Sehr geehrte Frau XY

, in der 2. Stufe des AdH konnten sie leider keine Zulassung erhalten. An der Universitt XY konnten nur Bewerber mit einem Durschschnitt von mindestens 1,X zugelassen werden.Bitte warten Sie jetzt noch das Nachrckverfahren ab.

Ich bedaure es , keine gnstigere Nachricht fr Sie zu haben.

MFG
Gruppe 03 "

----------


## tascha123

da haste recht ja^^

----------


## Zimtschnekke

Wo bleiben die Bescheide...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Kannst anrufen, daisy gibts erst heut mittag

Sehr geehrte ............,

die Bescheide sind heute ab Mittag
unter DaIsy einsehbar. Sie werden heute
und morgen versandt.


Mit freundlichen Gren
Gruppe 04

----------


## Diana85

Ich bin drinn in Gttingen  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Oh man....das ganze hin und her dieses Jahr schon wieder ich dreh noch durch...
was macht ihr im Sommer bis die Bescheide kommen?

----------


## pottmed

Prfungen schreiben, danach Urlaub, dann umziehen, dann hoffentlich studieren  :Grinnnss!: 

Und du ?

----------


## ChefTony

Mein FSJ geht noch bis Ende August, also arbeiten. Hab gemerkt, dass das wirklich die beste Ablenkung ist. 
Nach dem FSJ gehts erstmal ohne Unterbrechung weiter zur RA Weiterbildung.

Bin also bis zum 23.9. gut beschftigt.  ::-oopss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mach noch bis 15.8 FSJ, hab aber ab jetzt bis dort hin schon Urlaub *g*
Im September mach ich entweder noch einen Teil des KPPs oder ich geh arbeiten...mal schauen..... und im September werd ich noch umziehen....JUHU endlich raus von Zuhause!!!!

----------


## DerSalamander

Hast dus also gemacht, fallenangel ;)

Also ich mach ab jetzt 6 Wochen Ferienprogramm fr Kinders incl. noch ne Woche 'Urlaub' in der Nhe von Calais.
Dann 6 Wochen KPP, das ich hoffentlich noch verlngern kann.
Danach kommt hoffentlich die Zulassung ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hast dus also gemacht, fallenangel ;)
> 
> Also ich mach ab jetzt 6 Wochen Ferienprogramm fr Kinders incl. noch ne Woche 'Urlaub' in der Nhe von Calais.
> Dann 6 Wochen KPP, das ich hoffentlich noch verlngern kann.
> Danach kommt hoffentlich die Zulassung ;)


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaa...
in Calais war ich auch schon da gibts ein geiles Shopping Center
Ich hab ab jetzt ja mind. 6 Wochen nix zu tun....und in der Zeit darf ich auch nicht arbeiten weil ich ja offiziell noch FSJ mach...nur dass meine EST 6 Wochen zu hat und ich dann eben auch frei....

----------


## DerSalamander

Ja, in dem Shopping Center waren wir letztes Jahr auch schon.
Ist ein Riesenvieh ;)

----------


## DerSalamander

Ja, in dem Shopping Center, heit Cite l'Europe, waren wir letztes Jahr auch schon.
Ist ein Riesenvieh ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja, in dem Shopping Center waren wir letztes Jahr auch schon.
> Ist ein Riesenvieh ;)


Das Ding is sooooooooooooooooooooooo geil und sooooooooooooooooooooooo gro.....  hab mich damals Stundenlang in diesem Casinoteil da drin aufgehalten... ich war damals mit der Schule in Bologne sur mer und eben auch mal einen Tag in Calais...war voll toll dort und vor alle total hei... wir hatten voll den Sonnenbrand *g*
Fhrst du dann auch mal fr nen Tag rber nach England?

----------


## DerSalamander

Nee, leider nicht, weil das ist halt der franzsische Teil von einem deutsch-franz. Austausch und da gibt das das Budget leider nicht her.
Aber Boulogne kenn ich, da sind wir auch... Genauer gesagt in Le Portel und Outreau.  :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nee, leider nicht, weil das ist halt der franzsische Teil von einem deutsch-franz. Austausch und da gibt das das Budget leider nicht her.
> Aber Boulogne kenn ich, da sind wir auch... Genauer gesagt in Le Portel und Outreau.


Das ist schade. Ich war damals mit dem Auswahlchor unserer Schule 2 Wochen dort. Wir waren eine geteilte Gruppe die Hlfte vom Chor die andere Hlfte vom Schleraustausch...fand das damals ganz cool...Die Chorleute waren in einem Hotel untergebracht mit Pool und Bar...super toll...die andern in Gastfamilien, die hatten Teilweise kein so Glck *g*
Die Gegend dort ist auf jedenfall voll schn...Irgendwo dort ist auch ein Sea World... das is echt toll...da waren wir damals auch.

----------


## Inelein

Ich arbeite wahrscheinlich sogar noch bis Ende September, allerdings flieg ich zwischendrin ne Woche nach Rom :Grinnnss!:  - hoffe ja instndig schon am 3.09 Bescheid zu bekommen, das wre so cool, wenn man das schon etwas vorher wsste, dann ist es den ganzen September ber nicht mehr so hart auf den Studienbeginn zu warten (von den organisatorischen Vorteilen ganz zu schweigen). Immer vorausgesetzt ich bekomm berhaupt nen Platz... womit wir wieder beim verrckt machen angekommen wren :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich arbeite wahrscheinlich sogar noch bis Ende September, allerdings flieg ich zwischendrin ne Woche nach Rom - hoffe ja instndig schon am 3.09 Bescheid zu bekommen, das wre so cool, wenn man das schon etwas vorher wsste, dann ist es den ganzen September ber nicht mehr so hart auf den Studienbeginn zu warten (von den organisatorischen Vorteilen ganz zu schweigen). Immer vorausgesetzt ich bekomm berhaupt nen Platz... womit wir wieder beim verrckt machen angekommen wren


Das ist echt total bld....man kann gar nicht planen, also ob die die Bescheide nicht schon frher rausschicken knnen in anderen Studiengngen geht das ja auch. Meine ganzen Freunde hatte alle sptestens Ende August eine Zusage. Es ist auch total bld wenn man einen Studienkredit braucht. Den kann man erst beantragen wenn der Bescheid da ist aber dass man das Geld fr den Oktober schon bekommt muss man den vorm 15.9 beantragen...D.h wenn ich meine Zulassung erst am 23.9 bekomme oder im NRV hab ich im Oktober erst mal kein Geld...

----------


## gerrard8

Ich habe gerade mit meinem Arbeitgeber gesprochen und da ist alles tutti. Die freuen sich sogar fr mich und kommen mir mit meinem aufgespartem Urlaub noch entgegen. Ich werde dann im August und September 60 Tage KPP absolvieren. Dann habe ich das schon mal geschafft.

Off Topic: Kann man eigentlich irgendwo nachschauen, ob die Unterlagen in Heidelberg/Mannheim angekommen sind auch auch alle ntigen Dinge dabei sind?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> .
> Off Topic: Kann man eigentlich irgendwo nachschauen, ob die Unterlagen in Heidelberg/Mannheim angekommen sind auch auch alle ntigen Dinge dabei sind?


Nicht dass ich wsste...am Besten einfach mal anrufen.

----------


## gerrard8

Okay, dann werde ich vielleicht am Freitag mal anrufen. Dann sollte es ja angekommen sein. 
Ich hoffe, dass wir alle so frh wie mglich die Zusage bekommen, um dann vernnftig planen zu knnen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja das hoffe ich auch... aber bis 2.9 werden wir wohl warten mssen.... Es sei denn man kommt halt ber Abibestenquote oder WS rein

----------


## Voodoo90

Nur nebenbei: Vergeben Mannheim und Heidelberg schon im 1. AdH Pltze oder generell erst zum 2.?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nur nebenbei: Vergeben Mannheim und Heidelberg schon im 1. AdH Pltze oder generell erst zum 2.?


Das kommt ganz drauf an...
Angenommen du hast hd auf 1 und z.b gieen auf 2 und du httest theoretisch am 2.9 schon eine zulassung in gieen knntest aber theoretisch am 23.9 doch noch eine zulassung in hd bekommen, bekommst du deinen bescheid erst am 23.9 egal ob fr hd oder gieen...es kommt also immer darauf an ob du im 2. adh theoretisch noch einen Platz an einer hheren OP bekommen kannst. Lies dir am besten mal die Beispiele bei hochschulstart.de durch.

----------


## Voodoo90

Ich habe Mannheim auf 1 und werde mich dort mit 60 Punkten bewerben. Ich gehe deshalb von einer Zulassung dort aus. Ich frage mich nur, ob dann im ersten AdH oder erst im zweiten AdH ein Zulassungsbescheid kommt. Berlin z.B. vergibt die Pltze immer erst im 2. AdH. Bei Heidelberg und Mannheim wei ich nicht.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mit einer so hohen Punktzahl denke ich schon dass du in der ersten Stufe genommen wirst...

----------


## fallenangel30487

36 und es wird noch heier....(sing) .... so langsam packt mich der Wahnsinn!!!!! Warum dauert das alles noch so lange?????

----------


## Matzexc1

Mich hat der Wahnsinn schon gepackt.
Mein Job geht mir auf den Keks.Dauersingle.8 Wartesemester und das gesamte Theater mit ZVS und Beruf.
Das reicht doch wohl,oder?

----------


## Irgendjemand

Ich habe einen Schnitt von 1,3 und habe mich fr Hamburg beworben  :Smilie:

----------


## Matzexc1

Gratuliere dir herzlich. :bhh: 
Mir selber geht's da schlechter.
Wnsche dir trtotzdem alles Gute

----------


## fallenangel30487

So heut letzter Arbeitstag, jetzt hab ich 6 Wochen Urlaub, ja ihr habt richtig gelesen 6 Wochen Urlaub...dann muss ich ganze 2 Tage arbeiten und dann ist mein FSJ zu Ende!!!! Dann hab ich wieder 2 Wochen frei und dann gehts mit dem KPP weiter....also ganz viel Zeit um mich noch mehr verrckt zu machen.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich schlie mich mal den Verrcktmachern an. Vom Abi her brauch ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen, aber alleine schon die verschiedenen Ortsprferenzen und deren ggf. sich ergebende Auswahl macht kirre.

Ohne Bescheid ist alles doof.
Baum doof.
Blume doof.
Sonne doof.

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wie ist denn deine DN?
Ja das mit den OPs ist echt bld...hab da auch lange gebraucht bis ich die ganze ZVS Sache gerafft habe...*g*

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Wie ist denn deine DN?
> Ja das mit den OPs ist echt bld...hab da auch lange gebraucht bis ich die ganze ZVS Sache gerafft habe...*g*


1,2. Hab allerdings auch nur 3 Ortsprferenzen angegeben.

Es wr traumhaft, wenn's ber den Landes-NC reichen wrde. Bei mir wird es zu 100% ein Umzug, daher: je frher desto besser.
Die Wahl der Unis scheint aber kein Garant zu sein, dort auch ber den Landes-NC reinzukommen.
Ich hab OP1 Magdeburg und dort gab es vor (*grbel*) 2 Jahren so'n Ding, dass pltzlich beim Landes-NC ne 1,1 oder so von Nten war.
Wegen Umzug wre das echt bel, wenn es erst im September einen Bescheid gbe.


Allerdings ist das NICHT IM ANSATZ zu vergleichen mit denen, die schon ewig bangen und zittern.
Ein Freund von mir wartet "erst" seit drei Semestern auf Psychologie - aber es macht ihn fertig (wie sicher alle hier).

MEINEN RESPEKT an alle, die durchhalten und teils jahrelang warten!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja mit deiner DN hast du im ADH super Chancen. Hab nur eine OP angegeben weil ich hier nicht weg kann...leider...muss wohl bis 23.9 warten und hoffen...hab jetzt 2 ws aber auch schon eine Ausbildung...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Naja mit deiner DN hast du im ADH super Chancen. Hab nur eine OP angegeben weil ich hier nicht weg kann...leider...muss wohl bis 23.9 warten und hoffen...hab jetzt 2 ws aber auch schon eine Ausbildung...


Ah, steht da unter deinem Forenbildchen.
Mit ner Physiotherapieausbildung hast du vermutlich einen soliden Start. Das erspart dir sicherlich etwas Lernaufwand.

*Daumen drck*

Ergnzung: heit RS Rettungssani? Also dann httest du einen noch besseren Start ;).

----------


## DocMartin

Leute Leute, macht euch doch nicht verrckt  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich wollte euch nur mal klar machen, dass fr alle, die grad Abi gemacht haben, das im Moment wahrscheinlich die geilste Zeit des Lebens ist! Keine Verpflichtungen, super viel Freizeit und viele Freunde aus der Schule.

Also verschwendet diese Tage nicht mit verrckt machen, sondern geniet jeden einzelnen. Trefft euch mit euren Leuten, so lange ihr euch noch habt, fahrt an See bei dem schnen Wetter oder sonstewas  :Top: 

Jetzt knnt ihr eh nichts mehr ndern, also bringt es auch nichts, sich verrckt zu machen  ::-winky:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Leute Leute, macht euch doch nicht verrckt 
> 
> Ich wollte euch nur mal klar machen, dass fr alle, die grad Abi gemacht haben, das im Moment wahrscheinlich die geilste Zeit des Lebens ist! Keine Verpflichtungen, super viel Freizeit und viele Freunde aus der Schule.
> 
> Also verschwendet diese Tage nicht mit verrckt machen, sondern geniet jeden einzelnen. Trefft euch mit euren Leuten, so lange ihr euch noch habt, fahrt an See bei dem schnen Wetter oder sonstewas 
> 
> Jetzt knnt ihr eh nichts mehr ndern, also bringt es auch nichts, sich verrckt zu machen


Tja, es gibt aber auch diejenigen lteren Semester wie mich, die bereits allein wohnen und pipapo und in der Zeit bis zum Studium arbeiten (mssen).

Soviel rumhngen ist da nicht ;).

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Tja, es gibt aber auch diejenigen lteren Semester wie mich, die bereits allein wohnen und pipapo und in der Zeit bis zum Studium arbeiten (mssen).
> 
> Soviel rumhngen ist da nicht ;).


Ich gehre auch schon etwas lnger zum arbeitenden Volk. 
Hab aber jetzt erst mal Urlaub... Jey...wrd auch gern mal noch wegfahren aber das liebe Geld fehlt. Vieleicht geh ich ein paar Tage noch campen..mal schauen... Aber so richtig kann ich jetzt im Urlaub nicht abschalten. Irgendwie geistert immer die Frage ob ich dieses Jahr einen Platz bekomm oder nicht in meinem Kopf rum.

----------


## PCR

> Leute Leute, macht euch doch nicht verrckt 
> 
> Ich wollte euch nur mal klar machen, dass fr alle, die grad Abi gemacht haben, das im Moment wahrscheinlich die geilste Zeit des Lebens ist! Keine Verpflichtungen, super viel Freizeit und viele Freunde aus der Schule.
> 
> Also verschwendet diese Tage nicht mit verrckt machen, sondern geniet jeden einzelnen. Trefft euch mit euren Leuten, so lange ihr euch noch habt, fahrt an See bei dem schnen Wetter oder sonstewas 
> 
> Jetzt knnt ihr eh nichts mehr ndern, also bringt es auch nichts, sich verrckt zu machen


Ich gehre zu den Abiturienten aber war so bescheuert und hab mich dafr entschieden direkt nachm Abi gleich alle drei Monate des KPP zu machen o___O da kann ich leider nicht das schne wetter genieen :'-(

----------


## Ulixes

> Ich gehre zu den Abiturienten aber war so bescheuert und hab mich dafr entschieden direkt nachm Abi gleich alle drei Monate des KPP zu machen o___O da kann ich leider nicht das schne wetter genieen :'-(


dito, aber siehs positiv. das brauchst du dann spter nicht mehr zu machen und kannst das studentenleben geniessen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich mach im September auch noch einen Monat, einen hab ich schon vom RS, dann fehlt nur noch ein Monat den ich whrend den Semesterferien dann irgendwann machen muss. Wo macht ihr denn euer KPP?

----------


## DocMartin

Ja gut, ich hab in der letzten Woche auch jeden Tag mindestens 12 Stunden auf dem Bau gearbeitet, aber ein paar freie Tage gibs doch immer  :Party:

----------


## Voodoo90

Ich mache meins bei einem kleinen Haus in Marburg. Das Uniklinikum Gieen und MArburg scheinen nur bereits eingeschriebene Studenten zu nehmen, das war ein wenig enttuschend. Aber vielleicht ist das auch ein Vorteil.

Ich habe da nochmal eine Frage an die, die sich mit dem ganzen Zeug in Baden-Wrttemberg auskennen.

Habe ein FSJ gemacht in einem Behindertenheiim in England. Laut LPA wrde ich da einen Monat angerechnet bekommen. Nun wollen die mir aber keine Auskunft wegen den Formalitten geben. Das LPA in BaW sagt, dass sie noch nicht fr mich zustndig sind und in Hessen wird gesagt, dass es in Hessen nicht anerkannt werden kann und dass ich mich an die in BaW wenden soll.
Ich habe eine Bescheinigung von meinem Trger, das und wielange ich im Ausland war und eine Ttigkeitsbescheinigung von dem Behindertenheim in England. Sollte doch eigentlich reichen, oder?


P.S.: Der zweite Teil ist wohl hier im falschen Thread, poste es nochmal im KPP Thread. Sry

----------


## Encephallus

> irgendwie beruhigt es mich, dass es euch hnlich geht. Ich habe u.a. Leipzig (NC letztes Jahr: 1,4) - naja und ich habe nun 1,4. Hoffe trotzdem irgendwie, dass dieser nicht ansteigt.


Wenn der NC ansteigt, dann wre das doch gut?Ein NC von 1,5 ist doch besser als einer von 1, vier !?
Versteh ich nich...

----------


## DocMartin

Sie meint, der NC steigt an im Sinne von die Grenze zum Genommenwerden wird hher...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Boa ist das soooooooooooooooo hei!!!!! Was fr ein Wetter, ich glaub ich leg mir nen Ringpool zu..... hoffentlich kann ich dort drin wenigstens einen khlen Kopf bewahren.... aber noch mal zu Thema.... HILFE!!!!  In 5 Wochen oder so kommt schon meine erste Absage in der Abibestenquote und WZ, dann wissen wir auch endlich wieviele sich dieses Jahr beworben haben und wieviel Pltze es gibt......

----------


## PCR

Ja und ich muss mit einem Schutzkittel rumlaufen-ich schwitzeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## annLee132

wann gibt es denn die Ergebnisse?
wo habt ihr euch denn berall beworben
und welche durchschnitte habt ihr so?

lg eure Annelie :]]

----------


## fallenangel30487

11.8 Abibesten und WZ
2.9 ADH 1. Stufe
23.9 ADH 2. Stufe

Hab mich nur in Homburg beworben, hab 1,7 +  Dienst
vlg fallenangel

----------


## Nessiemoo

Wenn wir schon beim verrckt werden sind...ich habe soooo schrecklich Angst, dass meine Unterlagen nicht beim ZVS und Heidelberg ankommen und ich gar nicht genommen werde dieses Jahr.  :Frown: . Grenzend an Panik. (Doof, ich weiss).

Aber das ist auch mein einziges Angst...1,0, beworben habe ich sich

1. Heidelberg (TMS 117 + Wettbewerb)
2. Erlangen
3. Wrzburg (Kriege noch 0,3 Bonus. XD)
4. Bochum
5. Ulm (Eventuell kriege noch 0,1 Bonus...Meine Mutter hat mir gezwungen die Beweise zu schicken...)
6. Mnchen

Ok ok, und jetzt krieche ich hier ganz schnell weg, bevor ich schmerzvoll gemrdert werde...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wenn wir schon beim verrckt werden sind...ich habe soooo schrecklich Angst, dass meine Unterlagen nicht beim ZVS und Heidelberg ankommen und ich gar nicht genommen werde dieses Jahr. . Grenzend an Panik. (Doof, ich weiss).
> 
> Aber das ist auch mein einziges Angst...1,0, beworben habe ich sich
> 
> 1. Heidelberg (TMS 117 + Wettbewerb)
> 2. Erlangen
> 3. Wrzburg (Kriege noch 0,3 Bonus. XD)
> 4. Bochum
> 5. Ulm (Eventuell kriege noch 0,1 Bonus...Meine Mutter hat mir gezwungen die Beweise zu schicken...)
> ...


Da kann ich nur sagen "Herzlich Glckwunsch zu deinem Platz in Heidelberg" *g*
Mach dich nicht so verrckt, mir gehts aber genauso ...ich schau zz fast tglich bei Daisy rein weil ich Angst hab, dass ich doch irgendwan vergessen hab. Ist dein Kontrollblatt online? Ruf doch einfach mal in HD an und frag ob dein Zeug angekommen ist.
vlg fallenangel

----------


## Kyutrexx

1. Magdeburg
2. Halle

DN 1,2. Kein Bonus oder irgendwas.

Mein Kontrollblatt ist online und nichts irgendwie markiert. Steht nur alles so da, wie ich's eingegeben habe.
Das heit alles iss in Ordnung, oder? o.O

Dieser ganze Brokratiemist kann einen echt panisch machen - und das, obwohl ich in meinem Leben vor der Medizin (naja, so es denn dieses Semester auch wirklich losgeht ^^) selbst in der Brokratiemistbranche gearbeitet habe - bzw. bis Semesterstart noch bin ;).

----------


## pottmed

Fehler wren rot markiert.

Also passt alles  :Top:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mich mach das auch total Wahnsinnig...hatte dieses Jahr schon voll den Stress mit meiner FSJ Bescheinigung... Hatte da zwischendurch schon richtig Panik, dass das nicht klappt. War schon dabei mir zu berlegen was ich mit meiner Seminarleiterin anstelle, wenn die ZVS die Bescheinigung von der EST nicht annimmt, aber nach ewigem hin und her telefonieren hats dann endlich geklappt...JEY...Bin mal gespannt wieviel Leute sich beworben haben.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Fehler wren rot markiert.
> 
> Also passt alles


*puh*

Somit heit es nur noch warten ...
Was es nicht weniger anspannend macht ^^.

----------


## MitBok

> Grenzend an Panik. (Doof, ich weiss).
> 
> Aber das ist auch mein einziges Angst...1,0, beworben habe ich sich
> 
> 1. Heidelberg (TMS 117 + Wettbewerb)
> 2. Erlangen
> 3. Wrzburg (Kriege noch 0,3 Bonus. XD)
> 4. Bochum
> 5. Ulm (Eventuell kriege noch 0,1 Bonus...Meine Mutter hat mir gezwungen die Beweise zu schicken...)
> ...



Also wirklich, ... hier mit 1,0 einen auf Panik machen ...

----------


## DocMartin

Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Jemand der 1.0 hat und trotzdem panikt, ruhig bleiben kann, wenn lauter Blut aus nem Krper spritzt^^

----------


## pottmed

Es gibt auch Fcher wo kein Blut spritzt  :hmmm...:

----------


## verd

Panik wrde ich das hier nicht nennen...eher Unsicherheit.

Bin auch unsicher, ob das mit der bevorzugten Auswahl nach Dienst klappt, aber deswegen gleich Panik schieben...? N.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nessiemoo

ich habe ja keinen angst wegen den Studienplatzes...nur dass meine Unterlagen verloren gehen -ich habe eine Tendenz, Dingen zu berdenken...

Und man sollte nicht die wichtigaten Sachen aus Zitaten rauslassen.

----------


## MitBok

Gut, okay. Gewisse Sorgen sind erlaubt ;)

----------


## Matzexc1

> ich habe ja keinen angst wegen den Studienplatzes...nur dass meine Unterlagen verloren gehen -ich habe eine Tendenz, Dingen zu berdenken...


Ich denke auch ber manche Sachen zu viel nach. Aber ich wette drauf das du was kriegst. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## DocMartin

Sorry, ich bin etwas negativ geprgt von diesen Karriereweibern, die vor jeder Klausur, die belste Panik schieben, sich total ins Hemd machen und dann 14 Punkte kriegen, ABER mit Heulen dann WENIGSTENS noch 15 rausholen... :kotzen:

----------


## fallenangel30487

*g* Ich bin auch immer voll nervs, aber mir gehts auch tierisch auf den Keks wenn jeder vor der Klausur nervt " ich kann das nicht" bla bla..... das kann man doch echt fr sich behalten und nicht die anderen noch nervser machen...Ich steck mir immer den Mp3 Player in die Ohren und versuch mir das alles auenrum nicht anhren zu mssen.

----------


## verd

Ich habe vor Klausuren die anderen immer gerne nervs gemacht. Das nimmt einem dann die eigene Nervositt..  ::-dance:

----------


## Pheefke

Na du bist ja ein Superheld! Herzlichen Gckwunsch

----------


## verd

Eiskaltarschcool, gell?  :hmmm...:

----------


## loewin

> Ich habe vor Klausuren die anderen immer gerne nervs gemacht. Das nimmt einem dann die eigene Nervositt..


oha so leute wie dich liebe ich ja ganz besonders  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Matzexc1

> Ich habe vor Klausuren die anderen immer gerne nervs gemacht. Das nimmt einem dann die eigene Nervositt..


Solche Leute mag ich. Erst Jammer,Jammer und dann die beste Note.Erinnerst mich sehr an einige Ex-Klassenkameradinnen.

----------


## DocMartin

Jaja, ist schon merkwrdig, dass hier einige die Erfahrung gemacht haben, dass das doch sehr geschlechtsspezifisch ist^^

Siehe meine Ex: Mein Abi wird so schlecht, mein Abi wird so schlecht und dann kann ich nicht auf meine private elite Uni, buuuhuuuuu, OH ich hab ja doch 1.0... kann man sich doch nur an Kopf fassen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## fraenzilein

doc..

ich glaube in gewisser Hinsicht ist das bei den leute der eigne druck den sie sich aufbauen...sie wollen sich ja nicht blamieren :bhh: 

aber hast recht...es nervt..


was ich noch viel schlimmer fand: da sitzen die dann vor der klausur und streiten sich ber das  prfungsthema und erklren sich alles gegenseitig und du denkst nur " :Aufgepasst!:  :Aufgepasst!:  das hab ich doch ganz anders verstanden und ich war mir sicher dass ich das alles richtig versteh  :Hh?:  :Hh?: "
Und dann kriegste selber Panik  :Oh nee...: 

jaja...ich glaub ich werd anfangen zu Prfungen auf den letzten Drcker zu kommen, dann hr ich nicht was die anderen so "falsches" erzhlen, hehe

----------


## DocMartin

Hehe ja kenn ich  :Grinnnss!: 

Hey ich seh grad, du bist aus Leipzig, meine Geschwister studieren da  ::-stud:

----------


## fraenzilein

echt? coool ;)

und auch HM oder was anderes? Ich hoffe ja sehr, dass ich irgendwie bald jemanden kennenlernen kann, der mit mir anfngt :Smilie:  und nicht unbedingt n frischer Abiturient...der ist ja dann doch 10Jahre jnger als ich  :bhh:  
aber am ende ist es egal...hauptsache man schuftet gemeinsam frs studium;)

wo willst du studieren?

----------


## DocMartin

Ich will nach Dresden  :Top: 

Hehe, ne, meine Geschwistern ham ne ganz andere Richtung eingeschlagen^^

Einmal Religion/Ethik und Deutsch auf Lehramt und einmal Afrikastudien  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

> 1,2. Hab allerdings auch nur 3 Ortsprferenzen angegeben.
> 
> Es wr traumhaft, wenn's ber den Landes-NC reichen wrde. Bei mir wird es zu 100% ein Umzug, daher: je frher desto besser.
> Die Wahl der Unis scheint aber kein Garant zu sein, dort auch ber den Landes-NC reinzukommen.
> Ich hab OP1 Magdeburg und dort gab es vor (*grbel*) 2 Jahren so'n Ding, dass pltzlich beim Landes-NC ne 1,1 oder so von Nten war.
> Wegen Umzug wre das echt bel, wenn es erst im September einen Bescheid gbe.
> 
> 
> Allerdings ist das NICHT IM ANSATZ zu vergleichen mit denen, die schon ewig bangen und zittern.
> ...


Vielleicht versteh ich dich jetzt auch falsch, aber du weit schon, dass der Landes-NC nichts mit dem Bundesland zu tun hat, in dem du dich bewirbst, sondern er fr das Land gilt in dem du Abi gemacht hast? 
Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben, das scheinen ja sehr viele falsch zu verstehen...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> was ich noch viel schlimmer fand: da sitzen die dann vor der klausur und streiten sich ber das  prfungsthema und erklren sich alles gegenseitig und du denkst nur " das hab ich doch ganz anders verstanden und ich war mir sicher dass ich das alles richtig versteh "


Das kenn ich!
Deswegen hab ich mir schon in der Berufsausbildung angewhnt, zu Klausuren grundstzlich auf den letzten Drcker zu kommen, um all das zu vermeiden und mich nicht von der Nervositt der anderen anstecken zu lassen.

@Inelein:
Ja, ist bekannt  :Smilie: .
Ich meinte damit nur, dass ich hoffe, dass es bereits ber die Abiturbestenquote klappt.
Was ich mit dem Unis meinte ist, dass ja einige sehr gefragt sind und man auch mit guten DN nicht ber die Bestenquote reinkommt (prominentes Beispiel Charit), weil es zu viele Bewerber gibt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mir ist langweilig....und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich im September noch eine Teil KPP machen will oder nicht. Ich hab zwar schon ne Stelle aber die wollen ne Hep. Titerbestimmung und irgendwie seh ich nicht ein dafr Geld auszugeben, wenn ich meine Hep. Impfung erst hab auffrischen lassen und der Titer letztes Jahr ok war.
Auerdem htt ich fr September nen Job und das Geld kann ich zz mehr als gut gebrauchen. Oh man ich wei nicht was ich machen soll....Was wrdet ihr denn machen?

----------


## DocMartin

Jobben! Praktikum kannste doch immer noch machen, wei ja nicht wies bei dir ist, aber ich brauch ebenfalls fr Umzug, Einrichtung usw. Geld und geh arbeiten.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab halt irgendwie Bedenken, dass es ziemlich stressig wird wenn ich die restlichen 62 Tage noch whrend den Semesterferien machen muss...vorallem muss ich da ja auch irgendwann arbeiten...Oh das is voll bld...

----------


## DocMartin

Aber du hast ja noch ein paar mal Semesterferien, bist du das KPP auch wirklich brauchst ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja ich wei....oh man ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...Aber ich glaub ich geh lieber jobben...bldes KPP

----------


## Ratford

Sagt mal, habt ihr alle schon euer Kontrollblatt?
Meine Unterlagen gingen vor 1 1/2 Wochen raus und ich hab noch immer nix online ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Sagt mal, habt ihr alle schon euer Kontrollblatt?
> Meine Unterlagen gingen vor 1 1/2 Wochen raus und ich hab noch immer nix online ...


hast du schon die Postkarte?

----------


## DocMartin

> Ja ich wei....oh man ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...Aber ich glaub ich geh lieber jobben...bldes KPP



Wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann, gibts immer ne ganz einfache Lsung.

berweis mir 5 Euro, dann kriegst du ne PM  :Grinnnss!: 

Ne, Spa^^ Dann mach doch einfach beides  :Top:

----------


## Ratford

> hast du schon die Postkarte?


Ich hab keine frankierte Karte dazu gepackt, falls du das meinst, sondern das ganze per Einwurf-Einschreiben geschickt.

Laut Sendungsverfolgung der Post ist der Umschlag zugestellt worden.

----------


## DocMartin

Also mein Kontrollblatt war schon n paar Tage nach Posteinwurf online...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich wrd mal noch ein paar Tage warten und dann anrufen. Letztes Jahr hat es bei mir ber 4 Wochen gedauert bis das online war.  Dieses mal nur 1 Woche...

----------


## fraenzilein

> Ich hab keine frankierte Karte dazu gepackt, falls du das meinst, sondern das ganze per Einwurf-Einschreiben geschickt.
> 
> Laut Sendungsverfolgung der Post ist der Umschlag zugestellt worden.


Hmm... 
aber es stand eindeutig geschrieben, dass man auf solche Einschreiben verzichten soll, da diese Art der Zusendung zu Verzgerungen fhren kann...

einfach mal noch n bissl warten und dann anrufen

und fr den fall dass du dich nochmal i-wann bewirbst oder so  -> mach dir ne postkarte  :Top:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ist ja alles merkwrdig ^^.

Ich hab meine Unterlagen per Einschreiben mit Rckschein verschickt und nach etwa 7 Tagen war das Kontrollblatt online.

----------


## fallenangel30487

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii........... meine Katze hat grad ne fette Ratte gebracht..... b wrd mich mal interessieren ob das gefhrlich ist....heit ja immer das Ratten alle mglichen Krankheiten bertragen....hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung davon?

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ew...Ratten...

Jetzt hat ja die ZVS die heise Phase - eventuell kann es etwa 4 Tage nach dem Posteingang nehmen, bis der Kontrollblatt online kommt.

----------


## Ratford

Hab mal bei der ZVS angerufen.
Eine fast mitleidige Stimme sagte mir, dass es ihnen leid tut, aber meine Unterlagen haben einen formalen Fehler. Die Beglaubigung entspricht nicht den Anforderungen der ZVS (ich hab diese mistige Schulbeglaubigung genommen, verdammt).
Sie sagt, wenn ich heute noch einen Notar oder ne Behrde oder sonstwas finde, die mir eine neue erstellt und ich das als Eilbrief versende knnte es noch reichen, aber der Brief msse mit der Morgensendung um 8 Uhr bei denen eintreffen.

Shit ey ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das is ja wohl nur assi!!! Warum reicht bei dir die Schulbeglaubigung nicht aus. Bei mir gab es damit keine Probleme. Dafr haben sie bei mir eine Beglaubigung bersehen und nach anrufen und hin und her haben sie dann entdeckt, dass der Wisch vom FSJ ja doch beglaubigt ist...
Saftladen sagt ich nur! Im Notfall kannst du es von einem Pfarrer beglaubigen lassen und dann nach Dortmund fahren.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Oh, dann mache doch schnell, drucke die Beglaubigungs-Regeln aus und laufe nach den ersten amtliche Kirche/Notar...Du kannst es ja noch schaffen!

----------


## jona1708

Uiiii! Als ich das eben gelesen habe, habe ich mich ganz schn verrckt gemacht und gedacht, dass meine Schulbeglubigung auch nicht angebracht ist. Eben die ganze zeit mich durch die Warteschleife zu boxen und nach langer nervenaufreizender Zeit endlich die Zuversicht, dass alles in Ordnung ist.

Mannomann, was machen die uns verrckt...

----------


## Jemine

Da wrd ich aber auch nochmal geneuer nachhaken, denn wozu beglaubigt einem die Schule schon direkt ein paar Kopien des Abizeugnisses, wenn nicht fr ne Unibewerbung???
Ansonsten so schnell wie mglich irgendwo beglaubigen lassen und halt in den Sauren Apfel beien und selber nach Dortmund gondeln...
Viel Glck

----------


## jona1708

Finde ich auch komisch, weil die Schule wei doch eigentlich genau, wie man richtig  beglaubigen muss, damit es richtig ist. Komisch Komisch... :Nixweiss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab jetzt auch ein riesen Problem! Ich bin zw. FSJ und Studium nicht Krankenversichert, weil ich ab 23 nur in die Familienversicherung darf wenn ich studiere, also erst ab Oktober. Fr die Zeit zw. 15.8 und Anfang Oktober msste ich mich dann selbst versichern. Das kann ich aber nicht bezhalen! Was mach ich jetzt???? Ist man bei einem 400 Job versichert?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Hab jetzt auch ein riesen Problem! Ich bin zw. FSJ und Studium nicht Krankenversichert, weil ich ab 23 nur in die Familienversicherung darf wenn ich studiere, also erst ab Oktober. Fr die Zeit zw. 15.8 und Anfang Oktober msste ich mich dann selbst versichern. Das kann ich aber nicht bezhalen! Was mach ich jetzt???? Ist man bei einem 400€ Job versichert?


Arbeitslos melden (egal ob ALG I oder ALG II), du bist dann ber das Arbeitsamt versichert.

Bei einem 400 Euro Job bist du brigens NICHT versichert, sondern erst ab 400,01 Euro.

----------


## konstantin

Je nach Ausgangssituation hast du eventuell die Moeglichkeit, dir den Kindstatus schon vor Beginn des Studiums zu erstreiten. Zumindest hast du 4 Monate Anspruch auf Kindergeld (und somit auch auf die Familienversicherungen) zwischen Schule und Studium, je nach dem, wie deine FSJ- und Ausbildungsgeschichten gelaufen sind, hast du da also eventuell noch Spielraum.

Gilst du nicht als Kind, musst du dich ohnehin arbeitslos melden! Du hast dann Anspruch auf ALG I (so vermute ich, weil du eine Ausbildung absolviert hast und somit 3 Jahre lang Sozialabgaben getaetigt hast), die weiteren Pflichtsversicherungen uebernimmt dann das Amt.

Klingt unschoen, ist aber garnicht so schlimm. Der einzige Haken an der Geschichte: Findet das Amt in der Zeit, in der du arbeitslos gemeldet bist, einen Job fuer dich, kannst du dich nur schwerlich davor druecken.  :Grinnnss!: 

edit: Wie mein Vorredner schon erwaehnte, gilt ein 400-Euro-Job nicht als Sozialversicherungspflichtig, du bist darueber also nicht versichert!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das Problem ist dass ich kein ALG bekomme. Ich hab in der Ausbildung kein Geld verdient und Hartz 4 bekomm ich auch nicht. Kindergeld bekomm ich noch aber, die von der KV meinte das htte damit nix zu tun. Oh man...jetzt darf ich im Sommer arbeiten fr meine KV zu bezahlen.... Na super....und KPP kann ich dann auch nicht machen weil die eine Versicherung verlangen und sonst keine Praktikanten nehmen....

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Je nach Ausgangssituation hast du eventuell die Moeglichkeit, dir den Kindstatus schon vor Beginn des Studiums zu erstreiten. Zumindest hast du 4 Monate Anspruch auf Kindergeld (und somit auch auf die Familienversicherungen) zwischen Schule und Studium, je nach dem, wie deine FSJ- und Ausbildungsgeschichten gelaufen sind, hast du da also eventuell noch Spielraum.
> 
> Gilst du nicht als Kind, musst du dich ohnehin arbeitslos melden! Du hast dann Anspruch auf ALG I (so vermute ich, weil du eine Ausbildung absolviert hast und somit 3 Jahre lang Sozialabgaben getaetigt hast), die weiteren Pflichtsversicherungen uebernimmt dann das Amt.
> 
> Klingt unschoen, ist aber garnicht so schlimm. Der einzige Haken an der Geschichte: Findet das Amt in der Zeit, in der du arbeitslos gemeldet bist, einen Job fuer dich, kannst du dich nur schwerlich davor druecken. 
> 
> edit: Wie mein Vorredner schon erwaehnte, gilt ein 400-Euro-Job nicht als Sozialversicherungspflichtig, du bist darueber also nicht versichert!


Kindergeld gibt es nur in Phasen, in denen auch tatschlich eine gefrderte Ausbildung gettigt wird. Im September gibt es daher kein Kindergeld.
Denn Kindergeld gibt es, weil man eine Ausbildung macht.
Die Krankenversicherung hat man, weil man eine Ausbildung macht (und Bafoeg bekommt).

Selbst wenn man Kindergeld bekme, ergibt sich daraus nicht der Anspruch auf Krankenversicherung!
Das eine ist Sache des SGB, das andere ist Sache des Einkommensteuerrechts.
Beide sind unabhngig voneinander.

Selbst wenn man das versuchen wollen wrde zu widerlegen, dauert das ewig - und in der Zeit ist trotzdem kein Geld da (es gbe dann nmlich nur nachtrglich eine Entscheidung durch Behrde oder Gericht).

Da es in Deutschland eine Krankenversicherungspflicht gibt und die einzige Mglichkeit ohne Arbeit in dieser Zeit die regulre Arbeitslosmeldung ist, ergibt sich daraus eine Pflicht zur Arbeitslosmeldung.

Sollte ein Job angeboten werden, muss der natrlich angetreten werden. Ist aber kein Problem: in der Regel betrgt die Probezeit 3 Monate (minimum), in der man ohne Angabe von Grnden und ohne Frist kndigen kann.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ah, hat sich berschnitten.

Wieso brigens solltest du kein ALG II bekommen? Wohnst du noch bei deinen Eltern?
Oder wohnst du mit deinem Partner zusammen und der verdient zu viel?

----------


## Jemine

Und wieso bekommst du kein HartzIV?

----------


## konstantin

Die Krankenversicherungen machen da gerne Stunk, ich kenne das!

Musste sechs mal eine schriftliche Stellungnahme dazu abgeben, weshalb ich von der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherungspflicht befreit waere. Die AOK-Filiale in meiner Heimatstadt sah das dann uebrigens auch noch wieder anders als die Filiale in der Stadt meines Arbeitsgebers (Nachbarstaedte!), irgendwann mussten sie es aber einsehen und mir einen Befreiungsschrieb ausstellen (was ja genau das ist, was du auch brauchst, um ueber deine Familienversicherung einzusteigen).

Ich kenne die entsprechenden Paragraphen leider nicht auswendig, aber in der Regel duerfte es fuer dich eine Luecke geben, die es dir erlaubt, dich von der ges. KV-Pflicht zu befreien.

Lass dich auf jedenfall nicht von irgendwelchen Pappnasen dort mit billigen Ausreden abspeisen. Natuerlich haben sie ein Interesse daran, dass du dich eben nicht ueber die Familienversicherung, sondern selbst versichern musst. Mehr Geld fuer die.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## konstantin

> Kindergeld gibt es nur in Phasen, in denen auch tatschlich eine gefrderte Ausbildung gettigt wird. Im September gibt es daher kein Kindergeld.


Bullshit. Wie ich bereits erwaehnte, hat man vier Monate Anspruch auf Kindergeld zwischen Schule und Studium. Wenn die Fragestellerin zwischen Schule, Ausbildung und FSJ also noch keine vier "arbeitslose" Monate hinter sich gebracht hat, in denen sie Kindergeld (ohne Ausbildung) bezogen hat, dann hat sie nun Anspruch darauf, auch wenn die Schulzeit schon lange vorbei ist.

Uebrigens, in Ausnahmefaellen, in denen man beweisen kann, dass ein frueher Ausbildungsbeginn nicht moeglich ist, erhaelt man ebenfalls Kindergeld. Ich erhalte volle sechs Monate Kindergeld, weil mein Zivildienst im Maerz endete und ich mein Studium erwiesenermassen nicht vor Oktober aufnehmen kann.

edit: Es ist richtig, dass durch einen reinen Kindergeldanspruch kein Anspruch auf eine Mitgliedschaft in der Familienversicherung entsteht. Allerdings befindet sich die Fragestellerin in einem der bereits genannten Sonderfaelle. Mit entsprechender Formulierung wird sich selbstverstaendlich in die Familienversicherung aufgenommen werden, denn waere dem nicht so, muesste sie ja wieder (im Umkehrschluss) HartzIV-berechtigt sein, was sie nicht ist, weil sie ein Studium anstrebt.

Es wird hier klar differenziert zwischen "unklarer Zukunft" und "geplantem Studium". Die Absicht, ein Studium aufzunehmen, zeigt naemlich eben diesen Sonderfall auf, dass ein Antritt des Studiums vor dem 1. Oktober schlicht nicht moeglich ist und daher eine Foerderung trotz allem von Noeten ist.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja die Frau dort war ganz nett und versucht auch noch bis morgen eine Lcke zu finden. Sie meinte 4 Wochen nach dem FSJ kann sie mich noch so weiterversichern und vieleicht ist dann ja der zvs bescheid schon da, aber vieleicht auch eben nicht. Und dann hab ich den Salat. Oh das ist doch alles Sch*** Kann doch nicht sein, dass man als Hartz 4 Empfnger das Geld in den Arsch gesteckt bekommt und Leute die einfach nur ne KV fr 6 Wochen brauchen und wirklich Hilfe ntig haben werden von unserem tollen Staat so hngen gelassen...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Bullshit. Wie ich bereits erwaehnte, hat man vier Monate Anspruch auf Kindergeld zwischen Schule und Studium. Wenn die Fragestellerin zwischen Schule, Ausbildung und FSJ also noch keine vier "arbeitslose" Monate hinter sich gebracht hat, in denen sie Kindergeld (ohne Ausbildung) bezogen hat, dann hat sie nun Anspruch darauf, auch wenn die Schulzeit schon lange vorbei ist.


Das gilt nur bei der bergangsphase zwischen zwei Ausbildungsabschnitten, die, wiederum, ohne ZVS Bescheid, de facto nicht existieren (denn diese mssen bei Antragstellung nachgewiesen werden).




> Mit entsprechender Formulierung wird sich selbstverstaendlich in die Familienversicherung aufgenommen werden, denn waere dem nicht so, muesste sie ja wieder (im Umkehrschluss) HartzIV-berechtigt sein, was sie nicht ist, weil sie ein Studium anstrebt.


Nein, weil das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat.
(also in Bezug auf den zweiten Halbsatz)


@fallenangel30487
Du kannst noch folgendes machen.

Ein FSJ gilt nur dann als absolviert, wenn eine bestimmte Mindestzeit erreicht ist. Krankheit zhlt da nicht mit rein.

Wenn du eine Mglichkeit httest dich 6 Wochen krankeschreiben zu lassen und das FSJ um 6 Wochen verlngert wird, bist du raus aus dem Schneider.

----------


## fallenangel30487

D.H ich msste mich einfach von Ende meines FSJ bis Oktober krankschreiben lassen?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> D.H ich msste mich einfach von Ende meines FSJ bis Oktober krankschreiben lassen?


Nein, nicht am Ende, sondern jetzt (oder in ein oder zwei Wochen oder dergleichen), sodass es um 6 Wochen VERLNGERT wird, also bis Ende September.
Wenn das FSJ bis zum Studium ran geht, bist du nmlich eben versichert. Doch dazu musses halt bis Anfang des Studiums gestreckt werden.

Eine Verlngerung geschieht auch nicht automatisch, sondern muss beantragt werden.

Ist mit Sicherheit ne beschissene Situation, aber das ist die einfachste Variante.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Achso...mm das geht aber nicht da ich gekndigt hab weil ich eigentlich noch KPP machen wollte.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Achso...mm das geht aber nicht da ich gekndigt hab weil ich eigentlich noch KPP machen wollte.


Dann zieh die Kndigung zurck und erklre sie fr unwirksam.

Bei der Begrndung ist etwas Kreavitt gefragt:
Du kannst sagen, dass die Kndigung auf einem vertraglichen Irrtum basiert. Ziehe hinzu, dass die Annahme des Endes des FSJ mit deiner Planung fr das KPP kollidiert und dass dies auf einer Falschinformation beruht und daher die Annahme falsch ist und du deshalb die Unwirksamkeit der Kndigung erklrst.

----------


## Jemine

Ich kann mir immernoch nicht erklren, warum du angeblich kein HartzIV bekommst???
Hast du denn schonmal nen Antrag gestellt?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das ist alles ziemlich bld die haben schon einen neuen FSJler und dann msst ich bei dir zvs auch wieder alles ndern....Ich denk dass ich wohl oder bel die kv von meinem job im september bezahlen muss...vieleicht wirds auch nicht so teuer...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich kann mir immernoch nicht erklren, warum du angeblich kein HartzIV bekommst???
> Hast du denn schonmal nen Antrag gestellt?


Nur ne Vermutung, aber vielleicht gibt es persnliche Grnde, die hier nicht errtert werden sollen.

Deswegen hab ich jetzt auch nicht weiter gefragt ;).

----------


## fallenangel30487

Kein Hartz 4 weil:
- erst 23
- Eltern arbeiten beide
- Haus
- in der Ausbildung kein Geld verdient

Die von der Arge meinte, dass ich den Antrag stellen knnte, dann mssten aber meine Eltern alle Kredite und alles offen legen. Aber die wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich was bekomme wre gleich 0 weil meine Eltern noch unterhaltspflichtig sind.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Kein Hartz 4 weil:
> - erst 23
> - Eltern arbeiten beide
> - Haus
> - in der Ausbildung kein Geld verdient
> 
> Die von der Arge meinte, dass ich den Antrag stellen knnte, dann mssten aber meine Eltern alle Kredite und alles offen legen. Aber die wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich was bekomme wre gleich 0 weil meine Eltern noch unterhaltspflichtig sind.


Wenn du nachweisen kannst, dass deine Eltern sich unwillens zeigten ihrer Unterhaltspflicht nachzukommen, dann hast du dennoch Anspruch.

Das geben die Damen und Herren vom Amt allerdings nicht gerne zu, in einigen Fllen ignorieren sie diesen Anspruch auch bewusst (und lassen es absichtlich auf eine Klage durch den Antragsteller ankommen).

----------


## nostalgia

wie schnell habt ihr eure postkarte von der zvs zurck bekommen?
ich hab den antrag am freitag abgeschickt, bis jetzt ist nix da....

----------


## Miu

Ich habe mich bisher 3mal bei der ZVS beworben und jedes Mal am 4. Tag nach Absenden meiner Unterlagen die Postkarte zurckbekommen.

----------


## DocMartin

Kapier ich nicht, ich bin doch auch ber meine Eltern versichert und kriegt Kindergeld, obwohl ich im Moment keine Ausbildung habe... Bis 25 geht das meines Wissens.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei mir hats so ne Woche gedauert....

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Kapier ich nicht, ich bin doch auch ber meine Eltern versichert und kriegt Kindergeld, obwohl ich im Moment keine Ausbildung habe... Bis 25 geht das meines Wissens.


Ja aber zw. 23 und 25 musst du studieren oder in einer Ausbildung sein um dann dich mit den Eltern versichern zu knnen.

----------


## DocMartin

Mach aber im Moment weder das eine noch das andere...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wie alt bist du denn?

----------


## DocMartin

Jaja, so fangen sie immer an, erst das Alter, dann die Nummer. Noch nicht einmal gesehen und schon sone Anmache hier  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich bin zwischen 18 und 25  :bhh:

----------


## jona1708

Merde. Das macht einen doch alles fertig, verrckt und krank......

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Jaja, so fangen sie immer an, erst das Alter, dann die Nummer. Noch nicht einmal gesehen und schon sone Anmache hier 
> 
> Ich bin zwischen 18 und 25


*g* oh neine jetzt hast du mich durchschaut ...
Ich geh auf jedenfall morgen mal zum Amt und mach denen klar, dass ich weilich keine Geld bekomme logischerweise auch keine kv bezahlen kann....

----------


## DocMartin

Ich hab kp warum ihr alle so abgeht, also bei mir lief alles glatt, meine Unterlagen sind da, mein Antrag ist fehlerfrei, ich hab meine Registrierungsnummer, jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen Studienplatz  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich glaub ich schreib das schon zum x-ten Mal, aber egal:

Weniger paniken, mehr Sommer genieen  ::-winky:

----------


## jona1708

Naja, bei mir lief eigentlich auch alles glatt aber trotzdem. Mir ist langweilig und das warten ist schlimm -obwohl es ja noch knapp 2 Monate sind.
Und bzgl Sommer genieen: Es ist viel viel zu hei!! Genieen kann ich es leider nicht, wenn ein Swimmingpool im Garten fehlt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocMartin

Man dann such dir n paar Freunde zusammen und fahr an den nchsten See. Wei denn hier niemand, wie man sich amsiert? Nachts sinds doch auch nur noch hchstens 25 als khl genug zum cllluuuuuuubbbbenn  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jona1708

haha :Party:  ich freu mich schon auf die berchtigten wilden "mediziner-parties"  :hmmm...: 

na und du? warum sitzt du bei dem wetter noch am pc?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ratford

Tja ... das war's dann wohl fr mich.

Nach ewigem Rumtelefonieren fand ich einen Notar, der bereit war, kurzfristig eine Kopie anzufertigen.
Behrden und Kirchenbros die beglaubigen waren alle schon dicht (war ja schon 15 Uhr vorhin).

Als ich da aufkreuzte meinte die Sekretrin, der Notar ist derzeit nicht im Bro, das htte die Kollegin wohl was falsch verstanden.


Naja ... wat soll's nchstes Semster iss auch noch eines.
Dann wnsch ich euch, bei denen es klappt, mehr Glck bzw. viel Erfolg.

Also nochmal 6 Monate in meiner Firma ackern.
Yeah. *Ironie*

----------


## jona1708

Das gibt es doch nicht!!!! aber wie kann das sein, dass die schule die zeugnisse "falsch" beglaubigt? das ist ja mll.
wo willst du dich denn dann bewerben, da ja nicht alle unis somersemester anbieten.

----------


## Ratford

> Das gibt es doch nicht!!!! aber wie kann das sein, dass die schule die zeugnisse "falsch" beglaubigt? das ist ja mll.
> wo willst du dich denn dann bewerben, da ja nicht alle unis somersemester anbieten.


Ich hab mir das nochmal angeguckt.
Es fehlt halt, dass erkennbar ist, wer berhaupt unterzeichnet hat.
Genau genommen ist da nur ein Stempel mit "Beglaubigte Kopie, Tageskolleg Berlin-bla" und dann die Unterschrift vom Direktor.
Die ZVS Dame meinte, in dieser Form reicht das nicht, da auch die Doppelseite nicht korrekt beglaubigt wurde (nicht in der Mitte, sondern auf dem ganzen Zeugnis nur ein Stempel).

Wat soll's ... kacke ey.
Wird dann wohl auch nichts mit Magdeburg, sondern eine der Unis, die halt im Sommersemester anbieten.

Knnt schlimmer sein: ich hab wenigstens n unbefristeten Vertrag, den ich natrlich noch nich gekndigt habe. Da geht's anderen sicher wesentlich schlimmer in der Lage.

----------


## DocMartin

> haha ich freu mich schon auf die berchtigten wilden "mediziner-parties" 
> 
> na und du? warum sitzt du bei dem wetter noch am pc?


War arbeiten von 6-halb fnf, da muss man sich erstmal aklimatisieren und an See fahren lohnt sich auch nicht mehr, aber ich arbeite an meiner Abendgestaltung :Grinnnss!: 

Ja, man auf die Parties freu ich mich auch schon. Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Vorurteil aus, dass die Mediziner, ich formuliers mal vorsichtig, eine ziemliche liberale Ansicht zu Sex htten?

----------


## Asclepia

Bei mir hat das Brgerbro meiner Gemeinde die Beglaubigungen gemacht, umsonst sogar.

----------


## DocMartin

Ich hab gleich 5 beglaubigte Kopien zum Zeugnis dazu bekommen  :schnarch...:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich hab mir das nochmal angeguckt.
> Es fehlt halt, dass erkennbar ist, wer berhaupt unterzeichnet hat.
> Genau genommen ist da nur ein Stempel mit "Beglaubigte Kopie, Tageskolleg Berlin-bla" und dann die Unterschrift vom Direktor.
> Die ZVS Dame meinte, in dieser Form reicht das nicht, da auch die Doppelseite nicht korrekt beglaubigt wurde (nicht in der Mitte, sondern auf dem ganzen Zeugnis nur ein Stempel).
> 
> Wat soll's ... kacke ey.
> Wird dann wohl auch nichts mit Magdeburg, sondern eine der Unis, die halt im Sommersemester anbieten.
> 
> Knnt schlimmer sein: ich hab wenigstens n unbefristeten Vertrag, den ich natrlich noch nich gekndigt habe. Da geht's anderen sicher wesentlich schlimmer in der Lage.


An meinem Abendgymnasium, auch in Berlin, haben sie ordentliche Kopien gemacht - aber ich bin lieber gleich zum Notar gegangen und hab die "normalen" Beglaubigungen sicherheitshalber gar nicht erst angetastet.
Panik und so ;).




> Ja, man auf die Parties freu ich mich auch schon. Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Vorurteil aus, dass die Mediziner, ich formuliers mal vorsichtig, eine ziemliche liberale Ansicht zu Sex htten?


Das muss BESTIMMT stimmen - schlielich wissen die Mediziner am ehesten, wo sie gleich die richtigen Antibiotika finden, nachdem sie n ordentlichen Tripper in einer 100 Personen Orgie habe rumgehen lassen.
*Achtung, Ironie*

Also mal ehrlich, wer verbreitet solche Gerchte ;).
Mancher behauptet auch, Jura-Studenten Parties wren ne Ausgabestelle fr Drogen, Alk und Frauen.

Bisher hab ich von Bekannten nix der gleichen gehrt ^^.

----------


## konstantin

Habe die einzige beglaubigte Kopie, die es zu meinem Zeugnis dazu gab, letztes Jahr an die ZVS geschickt. Hat auch alles geklappt, noch eine Kopie wollen sie nicht, wird also noch ein paar Donnerstage dauern, bis ich die naechste beglaubigte Abiturzeugniskopie brauche.  :Love:

----------


## jona1708

> ...und an See fahren lohnt sich auch nicht mehr...
> 
> Ja, man auf die Parties freu ich mich auch schon. Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Vorurteil aus, dass die Mediziner, ich formuliers mal vorsichtig, eine ziemliche liberale Ansicht zu Sex htten?


Na siehste! Auch fr mich lohnt sich das nicht mehr, auerdem muss ich meinen neuen laptop einweihen  :hmmm...: 

Naja, von dem Vorurteil habe ich auch schon gehrt, aber ich glaube, das passiert alles im "geschlossenen" Kreis. Wir mssen erst mal alle "drin" -also drin im Sinne von drin  :Grinnnss!: - um das wirklich beurteilen zu knnen.

Uii. jetzt habe ich groe vorfreude  ::-oopss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Du hast doch bis zum 31.7 zeit das alles nachzureichen...
Ich wrd einfach mal bei dem Pfarrer in deiner Gemeinde anrufen, ob der Zuhause ist und das nicht noch schnell machen kann....Oder kennst du niemanden der auf dem Gericht arbeitet? Justizsekretre oder so? Die drfen das ja auch beglaubigen...

----------


## Ratford

> Du hast doch bis zum 31.7 zeit das alles nachzureichen...
> Ich wrd einfach mal bei dem Pfarrer in deiner Gemeinde anrufen, ob der Zuhause ist und das nicht noch schnell machen kann....Oder kennst du niemanden der auf dem Gericht arbeitet? Justizsekretre oder so? Die drfen das ja auch beglaubigen...


hm ... Pfarrer in meiner Gemeinde? ^^
Sowas hab ich nicht, da ich weder in der Kirche bin, noch regelmig eine besuche. Wei nicht mal, wo hier die nchste Kirche ist. Hab ber's Telefonbuch nur so ne Bronummer einer Kirchenstelle gefunden, aber die hatten eben auch nicht mehr offen. Bei Gericht ist auch niemand mehr da.

Wo steht denn, dass ich das bis 31.07. nachreichen kann? Ich dachte das muss alles bis 15.07. da sein (d.h. bei der ZVS vorliegend)?

----------


## DocMartin

> Wir mssen erst mal alle "drin" -also drin im Sinne von drin - um das wirklich beurteilen zu knnen.
> 
> Uii. jetzt habe ich groe vorfreude


HAHA ohne Worte  :Grinnnss!:  :Top:

----------


## pottmed

> hm ... Pfarrer in meiner Gemeinde? ^^
> Sowas hab ich nicht, da ich weder in der Kirche bin, noch regelmig eine besuche. Wei nicht mal, wo hier die nchste Kirche ist. Hab ber's Telefonbuch nur so ne Bronummer einer Kirchenstelle gefunden, aber die hatten eben auch nicht mehr offen. Bei Gericht ist auch niemand mehr da.
> 
> Wo steht denn, dass ich das bis 31.07. nachreichen kann? Ich dachte das muss alles bis 15.07. da sein (d.h. bei der ZVS vorliegend)?


Bist Du nicht sowieso Altabiturient ?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> hm ... Pfarrer in meiner Gemeinde? ^^
> Sowas hab ich nicht, da ich weder in der Kirche bin, noch regelmig eine besuche. Wei nicht mal, wo hier die nchste Kirche ist. Hab ber's Telefonbuch nur so ne Bronummer einer Kirchenstelle gefunden, aber die hatten eben auch nicht mehr offen. Bei Gericht ist auch niemand mehr da.
> 
> Wo steht denn, dass ich das bis 31.07. nachreichen kann? Ich dachte das muss alles bis 15.07. da sein (d.h. bei der ZVS vorliegend)?


"
*Schritt 2 - Das Einsenden der  Unterlagen*



 		 			 		 			Aus Ihrem Datensatz wird erst dann ein  "richtiger" Antrag, wenn Sie das ausgedruckte und unterschriebene  Antragsformular sowie die weiteren Unterlagen (wie z.B. die beglaubigte  Kopie Ihres Abiturzeugnisses) schnellstmglich an hochschulstart.de,  44128 Dortmund schicken. 
 Wie schon bei der Onlineantragstellung, wird auch  hier bei einer Bewerbung fr das bundesweite  Auswahlverfahren zwischen Alt- und Neu-Abiturienten unterschieden. 

 Fr  


*Alt-Abiturienten* endet die Frist  fr das Nachreichen der Unterlagen am *15. Juni* des laufenden  Jahres.

*Neu-Abiturienten* endet die Frist fr  das Nachreichen der Unterlagen am *31. Juli* des laufenden Jahres."

Ich wohn halt in nem kleinen Dorf...da kann ich einfach zum Pfarrer laufen wenn ich was von dem will *g*

----------


## jona1708

> HAHA ohne Worte


Supaaa  ::-winky:  
Also versaut sind wir ja jetzt schon  :hmmm...:  naja, spa am Rande der frustigen Tatsachen

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab mir jetzt aus frust rostige Ritter gemacht.....mit Vanillesauce..mmm lecker...
...und jetzt hat sich meine Katze grad an einen ran gemacht *g*

Hab heute gelesen wann die Semesteropening Party in Hom ist....oh man wr das so geil wenn ich nen Platz bekme.... Die Party wird bestimmt geil

----------


## jona1708

Hom = Homburg?
Oh man, ich wrde mich auch schon riesig darber freuen neue leute kennenzulernen und viel viel Spa zu haben. Hier bei mir sind alle irgendwie wech: Aupair, Work and Travel, Urlaub oder sonst wo.
Und ich muss die Schle und Hitze ertragen. Das hlt man doch nicht aus!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja Homburg *g* ich wei am Ar*** der Welt ...
Aber die Mednights sind eigentlich immer ganz gut...man kommt auch als nicht Student rein wenn man von Studis mitgenommen wird... war da auch schon einpaar mal...
Am 21.10 ist die nchste...

----------


## konstantin

> Bist Du nicht sowieso Altabiturient ?


Hehe, das habe ich mir auch gedacht. War der liebe Ratford nicht schon Jurist oder so? Dumm gelaufen.  :Grinnnss!: 

edit: Ja, tatsaechlich. 




> Ich bin studierter Jurist (allerdings nie mit eigener Zulassung, sondern als Justitiar ttig) und quasi erst spter in die Medizin gewechselt, also genau genommen so gut wie jetzt erst und mache mir ber mein Fortkommen schon jetzt Gedanken.
> 
> Ein Gutachten eines Rechtsanwaltes zu einer solchen Frage ist eine VERBINDLICHE Aussage.
> Daher wrde kein Anwalt ein solches Gutachten leichtfertig erstellen.
> 
> Das kostet zwar ein paar Euro, ist aber die einzige Mglichkeit eine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft zu erhalten.

----------


## jona1708

h? ich verstehe nichts mehr

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bin jetzt auch leicht verwirrt... Dann httest du ja das ganze Zeug schon bis 31.5 einschicken mssen...

----------


## DocMartin

Dann knntest du vielleicht dem einen helfen, der ne Beglaubigung braucht...

----------


## jona1708

> Dann knntest du vielleicht dem einen helfen, der ne Beglaubigung braucht...


Wen meinst du? Und wie soll man jemanden helfen, wo man noch nicht mal wei, wie derjenige heit und wo er wohnt?  ::-bee:

----------


## Ratford

> Bist Du nicht sowieso Altabiturient ?


Jepp.
Naja ... wat soll's. 
Dumm jeloofen.

Muss das erstmal verdauen und verabschiede mich vorerst *Hut nehm*.

----------


## pottmed

> Hehe, das habe ich mir auch gedacht. War der liebe Ratford nicht schon Jurist oder so? Dumm gelaufen. 
> 
> edit: Ja, tatsaechlich.




 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jona1708

Wem ist noch langweilig? Ne, das ist unpassend aber naja. Gute Nacht alle und macht euch nicht verrckt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mir ist auch langweilig.... die Folge Private Practice die gerade luft hab ich schon gesehen.....

----------


## DocMartin

Haha ein toter Abend^^ mir war auch langweilig. Bin grad vom Joggen zurck  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Aber hallo Langeweile! 
Bei der Hitze isses eh kaum ertrglich irgendwas zu machen.

Hab vorhin Dumchen gedreht. Nach 10 mal drehen war's langweilig ...
 :Keks: 

Achja, das iss ja off-topic.
Okay.

PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANIK  :Big Grin: .

----------


## lua-cheia

was bitte sind "rostige ritter"?  :bhh:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich bin kurz vorm Nervenzusammenbruch........Morgen muss das Motivationsschreiben weg nach Gttingen....und ich wei nicht ob es wirklich das ist, was die hren wollen.  :Nixweiss:  das Gefhl nichts mehr fr den Studienplatz machen zu knnen ist einfach nur schrecklich... :kotzen: 

Hat von euch noch jemand ein Motivationsschreiben verfasst dieses Jahr oder in den letzten Jahren?

Ich wnsche natrlich allen hier viel Erfolg!  :Party:

----------


## jona1708

Yeah Leute! Ein neuer Tag, der leider auch nur pure Hitze versprechen mag  :Grinnnss!: 

Bzgl des Motivationsschreibens: Ich habe Unis gewhlt, die keines haben wollen, aber du hast das jetzt schon abgeschickt, ne?
Ansonsten kannst du ja einfach mal im Internet googlen, was du das so findest. Aber du kannst dir nie so wirklich sicher sein.

Wird schon irgendwie klappen...

----------


## MediBe

@ *milkakuh*

Hey ;)

Mach dir keine Gedanken ber dein Motivationsschreiben.
Ich wei ja ein bisschen darber bescheid, was du gemacht hast und ich wei, dass das im Gegensatz zu mir verdammt viel ist und bestimmt auch mehr als andere gemacht haben. Hab keine Angst und probier es einfach. Ist ein wahnssing befreiendes Gefhl fr mich gewesen, als ich am Montag den ganzen Bewerbungsmist in die (Post-)Tonne gekloppt habe. Das wird schon!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> was bitte sind "rostige ritter"?


Das sind so in Milch eingeweichte, panierte Brtchen mit Zimt und Zucker oder Vanillesauce....

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Das sind so in Milch eingeweichte, panierte Brtchen mit Zimt und Zucker oder Vanillesauce....


heien die nicht arme ritter? x)

----------


## DocMartin

Klingt auf jeden Fall echt eklig^^

----------


## Kensington

Will endlich ne Zusage..man man...haha

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja bei uns heien die Dinger eben rostige Ritter...gibt glaub ich noch mehr Namen dafr.
Die sind echt lecker...
http://www.daskochrezept.de/rezepte/...ter_60106.html
Bei uns werden die aber noch ein bisschen anders gemacht. Da kommt kein Ei in die Milch.
Kennt ihr pflzer Dampfnudeln? Die sind auch voll lecker.

----------


## MediBe

> Kennt ihr pflzer Dampfnudeln? Die sind auch voll lecker.


Och joa ... mein Vater kommt aus der Pfalz (leider  :bhh: ) und daher wre es ja eine Schande, wenn man "Dambnudle" nicht kennen wrde ... ^^

----------


## jona1708

> Klingt auf jeden Fall echt eklig^^


Habe ich auch gerade gedacht.
Aber es gibt ja Leute die auch Milchreis ekelig finden... :Hh?:

----------


## ChefTony

> Habe ich auch gerade gedacht.
> Aber es gibt ja Leute die auch Milchreis ekelig finden...


Ich bin einer von diesen Leuten.

----------


## jona1708

> Ich bin einer von diesen Leuten.


Kann ich nicht verstehen...
Im Winter auf dem Fenstersims Kakao trinken und Milchreis essen. 
 :Top:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich find Milchreis auch total toll... und Milchnudeln... und Griesbrei!

----------


## jona1708

> Ich find Milchreis auch total toll... und Milchnudeln... und Griesbrei!


Oh ja!! Milchnudeln habe ich noch nie probiert, aber Griesbreis! Naja, wenigstens etwas, was uns halbwegs glcklich macht.
Freut ihr euch auch schon auf den Herbst/Winter (mal abgesehen, dass wir hoffen, dass wir einen Platz an unserer Wunschuni bekommen knnen)?
Ich mich schon. Juhuuu

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja das kommt drauf an...... Hab voll Panik, dass ich im Oktober mal wieder anfangen kann mich um nen Job zu bewerben, weil ich kenen Platz bekommen hab (heul). Aber ansonsten mag ich den Herbst nicht so wirklich, den Winter find ich besser. Ich liebe Schnee!!!!! Auch wenn ich die Klte nicht so mag bin ich irgend wie doch voll der Winterfan *G* Ich liebe unseren tollen Kamin!!!!

----------


## jona1708

Warum glaubst du denn, dass das nicht klappt? Wo hast du dich beworben und mich welchem Schnitt?
Und hast du schon WS, und enn ja, wie viele?

----------


## ChefTony

> Naja das kommt drauf an...... Hab voll Panik, dass ich im Oktober mal wieder anfangen kann mich um nen Job zu bewerben, weil ich kenen Platz bekommen hab (heul).


Ich bin in einer hnlichen Situation (aber ohne Panik zu haben). Sitze ab dem 30.8. in der RA Weiterbildung. Im "besten" Fall breche ich die dann nach 3 Wochen ab. Sonst zieh ich es halt durch und bewerb mich 1,5 Jahre spter wieder (sollte alles gleich mit dem Anerkennungsjahr klappen).

----------


## DocMartin

> Ich bin einer von diesen Leuten.



Komischerweise hasse ich Milchreis aber fahr voll auf Griebrei ab^^

Wo wir schonmal beim offtopic sind:

Isn bischen peinlich aber was solls^^

Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass mein linker Brustmuskel grer ist als mein rechter  :grrrr....:  :Blush: 

*hust* aus rein medizinischer Sicht, was knnte man da machen und wie konnte es dazu kommen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Dn 1,7 + Dienst +2 WS
Hab mich nur in Homburg beworben, weil ich hier nicht wegziehen kann...

----------


## jona1708

> Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass mein linker Brustmuskel grer ist als mein rechter 
> 
> *hust* aus rein medizinischer Sicht, was knnte man da machen und wie konnte es dazu kommen?


Okay, ich versuchs  :hmmm...:  auch, wenn ich mich mit Mnnerbrustmuskeln nicht auskenne -wir Frauen haben dembzgl. andere Probleme  :Grinnnss!: 

Das liegt wohl am ehesten daran, dass du den einen, greren Brustmuskel mehr beansprucht hast als den anderen, vielleicht unfreiwillig. 
Du knntest natrlich viel Eiweie zu dir nehmen, aber dann wachsen alle gleichzeitig. Du knntest aber auch Eiwei Muskelwachstumshormone zu dir nehmen und gleichzeitig auch nur den kleineren Brustmuskel stark beanspruchen, bis er so gro ist wie dein Rechter. Und bis wir uns alle mal auf irgendwelchen Mediziner-Partys sehen, werden beide gleich gro sein  :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:

----------


## MediBe

Wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat ...  :hmmm...:

----------


## DocMartin

> Okay, ich versuchs  auch, wenn ich mich mit Mnnerbrustmuskeln nicht auskenne -wir Frauen haben dembzgl. andere Probleme 
> 
> Das liegt wohl am ehesten daran, dass du den einen, greren Brustmuskel mehr beansprucht hast als den anderen, vielleicht unfreiwillig. 
> Du knntest natrlich viel Eiweie zu dir nehmen, aber dann wachsen alle gleichzeitig. Du knntest aber auch Eiwei Muskelwachstumshormone zu dir nehmen und gleichzeitig auch nur den kleineren Brustmuskel stark beanspruchen, bis er so gro ist wie dein Rechter. Und bis wir uns alle mal auf irgendwelchen Mediziner-Partys sehen, werden beide gleich gro sein


Hehe, ja gerne, aber wenn ich mich ausziehen soll, musst du viel Alkohol mitbringen  :bhh:  (oder wirklich hei sein und mich nett bitten  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## Miu

> Dn 1,7 + Dienst +2 WS
> Hab mich nur in Homburg beworben, weil ich hier nicht wegziehen kann...


Dann wnsch ich dir mal viel Erfolg. Habe die ganze Zeit mitbekommen/mitgelesen wie sehr du hier auf einen Platz in Homburg hoffst.  :Top:

----------


## Spriggan

> Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass mein linker Brustmuskel grer ist als mein rechter



Bist du vlt. Linkshnder? Dann gb es wahrschnl eine ganze einfache Erklrung in Sachen Beanspruchung und so, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. ::-oopss:

----------


## Asclepia

Ich hab nen Patienten, 24J der hat auch Muskeltraining gemacht und Eiwei genommen. Herz nun Schrott, 1x neues gekriegt, auch nix, jetzt 2. bekommen, sieht nach Abstoung aus. Ich wrde mir das gut berlegen. Nur so als Einwurf.

----------


## DocMartin

Ja, das kanns sein, ich bin beidhndig und mach alles mit Kraft mit links und alles was Przision fordert mit rechts  :Nixweiss: 

Warum sollte Muskeltraining schdlich frs Herz sein? Ich mach auch noch genug Ausdauersport, also mein Herz sollte eigentlich ziemlich fit sein  :hmmm...:  
btw ein trainiertes menschliches Herz kann mit einem Schlag bis zu 250 ml pumpen!!!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ja, das kanns sein, ich bin beidhndig und mach alles mit Kraft mit links und alles was Przision fordert mit rechts 
> 
> Warum sollte Muskeltraining schdlich frs Herz sein? Ich mach auch noch genug Ausdauersport, also mein Herz sollte eigentlich ziemlich fit sein  
> btw ein trainiertes menschliches Herz kann mit einem Schlag bis zu 250 ml pumpen!!!


Ich vermute gemeint ist exzessives Muskeltraining mit sehr viel Eiweieinnahme, nicht normales Muskeltraining ohne Untersttzung zustzlicher Eiweie.

----------


## jona1708

> Hehe, ja gerne, aber wenn ich mich ausziehen soll, musst du viel Alkohol mitbringen  (oder wirklich hei sein und mich nett bitten )


Ich bin wirklich sehr hei  :hmmm...:  :bhh:   ::-dance:

----------


## jona1708

Ich htte mal noch eine andere Frage:
Ich wusste bis ich hier auf das Forum eingetroffen bin gar nicht, dass man in Homburg auch Medizin studieren kann, da das bei der ZVS/hochschulstart.de gar nicht bei steht?!?! Ist das irgendwie eine Privatuni?

Naja, jetzt ist sowieso zu spt...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich htte mal noch eine andere Frage:
> Ich wusste bis ich hier auf das Forum eingetroffen bin gar nicht, dass man in Homburg auch Medizin studieren kann, da das bei der ZVS/hochschulstart.de gar nicht bei steht?!?! Ist das irgendwie eine Privatuni?
> 
> Naja, jetzt ist sowieso zu spt...


Steht unter "Saarland U Abt Homburg "

----------


## Toffiwesen

Bevor hier gleich mit Nacktfotos (Die ich ausdrcklich NICHT ablehene!) durch die Gegend geworfen wird, gibs meinen Senf dazu.

Ich glaub ich hab mich mittlerweile gegen das Verrcktmachen beim Warten immunisiert. Erst das warten aufs Abitur, dann das warten auf die Ergebnisse, die Mndliche, das Ergebnis der mndlichen, TMS Ergebnisse...

Wrde gerne nach Heidelberg oder Mannheim, wird aber knapp. Hab in Kiel nen rel. sicheren, aber da wohne ich und ich muss einfach mal weg! 
Nervt nur einfach, dass man in HD und MH seine Bewerbung nicht online checken kann :/

Wo habt ihr euch so beworben (Kurze Zusammfassung, damit ich das ganze Topic nciht lesen muss  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## jona1708

Nacktfotos sind gut  :hmmm...: 
Ich bin sowieso dafr, dass rzte sexy sein sollen  ::-stud: 

Bzgl. deiner Frage:
Ich habe mich fr Frankfurt, Bonn, Dsseldorf, Kiel, Marburg und Gieen beworben und hoffe natrlich ordentlich, dass ich in Frankfurt genommen werde.
Ich wre natrlich auch gerne nach Heidelberg, Mnchen, Mnster oder Mannheim gegangen, aber da kann ich das mit einem Schnitt von 1,5 und keinen TMS vergessen. Und nach Dresden oder Leipzip mchte ich nicht hin.
Und Kiel eigentlich auch nicht -war nur eine Notlsung, da Kiel bei mit auf OP 5 ist alle anderen Unis haben ja Vorauswahl bei den Ortsprferenzen...

Was hast du denn fr einen Durchschnitt?

----------


## jona1708

> Steht unter "Saarland U Abt Homburg "


Achsooo.... oh nein, da htte ich sowieso nicht hingewollt.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Achsooo.... oh nein, da htte ich sowieso nicht hingewollt.


 :hmmm...:  Dazu sag ich jetzt lieber mal nix.

----------


## fallenangel30487

..so war grad auf em Amt....bekomm natrlich nix, warum solls auch anders sein?
So jetzt wei ich immer noch nicht wie ich das mit der KV machen soll....blde Situation

----------


## jona1708

> Dazu sag ich jetzt lieber mal nix.


Ich dazu auch nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Toffiwesen

> Nacktfotos sind gut 
> Ich bin sowieso dafr, dass rzte sexy sein sollen 
> 
> Bzgl. deiner Frage:
> Ich habe mich fr Frankfurt, Bonn, Dsseldorf, Kiel, Marburg und Gieen beworben und hoffe natrlich ordentlich, dass ich in Frankfurt genommen werde.
> Ich wre natrlich auch gerne nach Heidelberg, Mnchen, Mnster oder Mannheim gegangen, aber da kann ich das mit einem Schnitt von 1,5 und keinen TMS vergessen. Und nach Dresden oder Leipzip mchte ich nicht hin.
> Und Kiel eigentlich auch nicht -war nur eine Notlsung, da Kiel bei mit auf OP 5 ist alle anderen Unis haben ja Vorauswahl bei den Ortsprferenzen...
> 
> Was hast du denn fr einen Durchschnitt?


Sexy rzte und vorallem rztinnen frdern bestimmt die Genesung der Patienten  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab auch 1,5, aber TMS gemacht. In meiner Liste stehen auch Gieen, Kiel, Dsseldorf und Marburg. Die letzten beiden sind eigentlich nur aufgefllt, weil ich in Kiel ziemlich sicher einen habe. Bei mir ist es allerdings alles weniger stressig, weil ich meinem Heimatland den Dienst an der Waffe verweigert habe und jetzt 1 Jahr lang im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes alten Menschen den Arsch abwischen darf  :Grinnnss!: 

Warum willst du nicht Kiel? Ist eigentlich ne ganz coole Stadt. berschaubar, aber nicht zu klein, ein paar ganz coole Clubs und natrlich eine groe Auswahl wunderschner Strnde. War da jetzt fast jeden Abend bei der Hitze. Ich mchte hier nur nicht studieren, weil ich hier wohne und weg will.  :Smilie:

----------


## bb-freak

Ahhhhhhhh ja.... geiler thread^^ 
Naja dann steig ich mal in das Warten hier mit ein und versuch meine Nervositt abzubauen.
@jona1708:


> Und nach Dresden oder Leipzip mchte ich nicht hin.


darf man fragen warum? vorurteile gegen den Osten?
LG

----------


## jona1708

> darf man fragen warum? vorurteile gegen den Osten?
> LG


Nicht unbedingt! Eigentlich nein. Dresden und Leipzig sind wundervolle und schne Stdte aber sie sind zu weit entfernt von mir! Kiel war bei mir ja nur eine Notlsung weil Kiel ja keine Vorauswahl trifft.
Ich habe zu Hause noch jemanden, der auf mich wartet, wenn du mich verstehst. Eigentlich wrde ich dann versuchen so gut es geht jedes WE hierhin zu kommen. Und bei den Stdten, die ich gewhlt habe ist die Verbindung klasse.
Und  Heidelberg, Mannheim etc. wre bei mir auch nur dann in Frage gekommen, wenn ich einen DN von 1,0 bzw. 1,1 habe  :hmmm...: 

@Toffiwesen:
Ich war schon mal in Kiel und ich wei, dass es wirklich schn da ist (eigentlich kann man doch sagen, dass fast alle Orte in Deutschland schn und interessant sind -auf ihre Weise). Aber wie oben schon erwhnt  zu weit weg!

----------


## bb-freak

Oh ja...da verstehe ich dich nur zu gut. War auch ein langes Hin und Her bei uns bis man sich auf die Stadt einigen konnte......und da ist es ja noch bei weitem nicht gesagt, dass es bei uns mit dieser Stadt klappt mit dem Platz.
Das ist ein prinzipielles Problem mit dem Umzug...da geht so einiges in die Brche in meinem Umfeld.

----------


## jona1708

> Das ist ein prinzipielles Problem mit dem Umzug...da geht so einiges in die Brche in meinem Umfeld.


...in deinem Umfeld? Meinst du Freundschaften? Oder Partnerschaft?

----------


## bb-freak

Freundschaften eher weniger. Ich meine so die eine oder andere Beziehung von Bekannten.
Bei mir besteht zum Glck die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es hlt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Achsooo.... oh nein, da htte ich sowieso nicht hingewollt.


Warum denn nicht??? N*g* Is doch ne schne Stadt so ganz im nirgedwo...
Schne Wanderwege, keine lauten Partys, idyllische Ruhe eben *g*

Ne quatsch so schlimm ist es da gar nicht und das sag ich als Pflzer die bekanntermaen nicht die Freunde des Saarland sind. So nach dem Mott Pflzer in die Pfalz, Saarlnder in die Saar.  :bhh: 

In der Nhe gibts ein riesen Outletcenter und auch wenn Hom keine Disco hat ist es nach SB, KL oder Zweibrcken nicht weit. Ohne Auto bist du dort natrlich ziemlich aufgeschmissen. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt, kann ich Jeden verstehen der nicht an den A*** der Welt ziehen will....wenn ich nicht schon in der Gegend wohnen wrde, wrd ich auch nicht hierher wollen.

----------


## jona1708

jaa....eben....

----------


## chey

Zwei Wochen Urlaub ohne Internet sind schon super! Aber nun fngt das blde Warten wieder an...grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
Dafr habe ich mir heute Rostock ein wenig angeschaut und ein ses kleines Dorf entdeckt, wo es sich sicherlich gut wohnen liee  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bin heut irgendwie schon den ganzen Tag am grbeln was machen soll, wenn es dieses Jahr auch wieder nix wird.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich halt diese Warterei auch nicht mehr aus... Noch gut 6 Wochen bis zur ersten Stufe vom AdH...
Wird man sich dieses Jahr auch telefonisch schon vorab erkundigen knnen, wies mit allen OPs aussieht?
Ich bin ein sehr ungeduldiger Mensch  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Oh man letztes Jahr fand ichs voll schlimm ich hab 2 Nchte durchgemacht weil es irgendwann mal hie dass die die Bescheide Nachts schon online stellen. Irgendwann haben ein paar aus dem Forum dann Telefonnummern ausgetauscht und 1er is wach geblieben und hat die anderen informiert wenn was online war oder eben am Tel. von der ZVS gesagt wurde. Bin dann morgens um 8 aus dem Bett geklingelt worden, nachdem ich bis 4 Uhr nachts wach war *G*.... Am Ende hatte ich dann keinen Platz bekommen *heul*
Ich werd wohl dieses Jahr am 2.9 auch anrufen und fragen wie der NC in der 1. Stufe an meiner Wunschuni war bzw. wie weit ich von der Auswahlgrenze weg bin.

----------


## jona1708

Was hast du eigentlich fr einen Durchschnitt und wie lange wartest du?

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich war ja damals schon so gestresst, als das Kontrollblatt bzw. die Postkarte nicht sofort ankamen. War dann lnger im Krankenhaus und konnte dann nicht im Internet nachlesen... Das war echt eine Katastrophe. Das Kontrollblatt kam dann (als Altabiturient) pnktlich am 30.05 an, die Postkarte vor gut 2 Wochen  :hmmm...: 
Ich muss mir jetzt eine sinnvolle Beschftigung suchen, hab dafr aber keine passende Idee.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich hab DN 1,6 bei 4 WS
meine Wunschuni wre Regensburg, alternativ auch
Mnchen
Erlangen
Ulm
Wrzburg
Gieen
Ich hoff es wird was!!!

----------


## bb-freak

Sagt mal (auch wenn das hier eher nicht reingehrt aber vielleicht wei ja jemand was) wie ist das in der Regel mit der Imma, wenn man eine Zusage hat. Ich wei zwar, dass die Frist fr die Imma dann im Brief steht, aber gibts gewisse  
Richtwerte bzw. Durchschnittswerte welcher Zeitraum zwischen Zusage und Imma maximal liegt. Es kann nmlich sein, dass ich im September mal nicht da bin.
Danke

----------


## fallenangel30487

1. adh annahmefrist 14.9
2. adh                   30.9
1 nrv                     12.10
1. nrv                    22.10

----------


## bb-freak

> 1. adh annahmefrist 14.9
> 2. adh                   30.9
> 1 nrv                     12.10
> 1. nrv                    22.10


Danke dir.
Im Klartext: ich sollte in der 2. Septemberhlfte anwesend sein.

----------


## Voodoo90

> Ich werd wohl dieses Jahr am 2.9 auch anrufen und fragen wie der NC in der 1. Stufe an meiner Wunschuni war bzw. wie weit ich von der Auswahlgrenze weg bin.



Ich denke man wird auch dieses Jahr wieder am 1.9. sptestens nachmittags anrufen knnen und fragen knnen, ob man denn schon einen Platz hat an einer seiner OPs. Mit etwas Glck kann man so auch schon die ein oder andere Auswahlgrenze erfahren oder kann sie wenigstens abschtzen. Frher wird's wohl aber wieder nix werden. Fr mich ist also der 1.9. der Stichtag, auch wenn offiziell der Bescheid erst am 2. online sein wird. ;)

----------


## Palimpalim

Wenn man aber am 1.9. jetzt noch keine definitive Zusage hat, heit das noch nicht, dass man keine Chance mehr hat bis zum 23.?

Gibt es irgendwo Statistiken, die die diesjhrigen Abi-Ergebnisse enthalten, um zu sehen wie gut es diesmal ausgefallen ist?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja ich wei aber ich hatte letztes Jahr ne Handyrechnung von 50 nur ZVS anrufen und ganze 2 mal durchkommen...das mach ich dieses Jahr garantiert nicht. Wenn ich wei dass die Bescheide online sind und ich keinen hab werd ich irgendwann anrufen und nach dem nc der 1. stufe fragen bzw. nach meinem rang und dem grenzrang.

----------


## bb-freak

hm...knnt ihr nem ahnungslosen Abiturienten kurz das mit den Telefonaten erklren? Hre das zum ersten Mal.
Danke

----------


## Miu

@Palimpalim

Habe auch schon danach gesucht und nichts gefunden. Das hngt aber bestimmt vom Bundesland ab.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> hm...knnt ihr nem ahnungslosen Abiturienten kurz das mit den Telefonaten erklren? Hre das zum ersten Mal.
> Danke


Man kann einen Tag bevor die Bescheide online sind dort anrufen und hoffen dass sie einem sagen ob man nen Platz hat oder nicht. Ist vor allem fr die interessant die noch am 2.9 noch keinen Bescheid haben. Dann kann man dort anrufen ob man schon einen hat, sich aber in seiner OP noch verbessern kann. Wenn du z.b Hd, Man, Gieen, Homburg hast und DN 1,6 (nur ein Beispiel) kann es sein dass du am 2.9 keinen Bescheid bekommst aber trotzdem schon einen Platz sicher hast. Dann knnen die dir am Tel sagen. Ja sie haben einen Platz in Gieen aber sie knnen sich noch in ihrer OP verbessern. Also hast du deinen Platz in Gieen sicher aber es kann sein dass du am 23. doch noch eine Zusage fr HD bekommst.

----------


## bb-freak

Achso. Jetzt ist alles klar. Danke fr die Aufklrung.

Ach und wegen den Abidurchschnitten: ist das nicht eigentlich mssig sich am diesjhrigen Schnitt zu orientieren? Weil ich kenne einige Leutchen mit Durchschnittsnoten unter 1,5, die erst ein FsJ machen und sich noch nicht bewerben. Sowas verzerrt das Ganze doch immer wieder in der Hinsicht.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Aber sobald du am 1.9 am Telefon was zu erfahren kannst erfhrst du es hier im Forum und ab dann bricht hier der Server zusammen und du wirst auch bei der zvs nicht mehr durchkommen. Also am Besten anrufen sobald hier nix mehr geht *g* Dann hast du vieleicht Glck und kommst noch durch.

----------


## jona1708

@fallenangel: was hast du fr'n DN und wie viel WS?

----------


## DocMartin

> Ich bin wirklich sehr hei


Wie schon von von Einigen gefordert mchte ich jetzt gern Fotos sehen :Grinnnss!:  




> Nicht unbedingt! Eigentlich nein. Dresden und Leipzig sind wundervolle und schne Stdte aber sie sind zu weit entfernt von mir! Kiel war bei mir ja nur eine Notlsung weil Kiel ja keine Vorauswahl trifft.
> Ich habe zu Hause noch jemanden, der auf mich wartet, wenn du mich verstehst. Eigentlich wrde ich dann versuchen so gut es geht jedes WE hierhin zu kommen. Und bei den Stdten, die ich gewhlt habe ist die Verbindung klasse.
> Und  Heidelberg, Mannheim etc. wre bei mir auch nur dann in Frage gekommen, wenn ich einen DN von 1,0 bzw. 1,1 habe


Aus eigener und aus Fremderfahrung: Vergiss es, wird eh nichts, grade bei einem so Zeitintensiven Studium wie Medizin...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @fallenangel: was hast du fr'n DN und wie viel WS?


1,7 + Dienst + 2 WS und ne Ausbildung zur Pt vorm Abi

----------


## jona1708

> 1,7 + Dienst + 2 WS und ne Ausbildung zur Pt vorm Abi



Wiee???? Und du hast keinen platz bekommen?
Wo haste dich denn letztes Jahr alles beworben? Das ist ja krass..... :Nixweiss: 

Dabei kenn ich Leute, die mit 1,8 "locker" genommen wurden (z.B. Essen,Hamburg)

----------


## jona1708

> Wie schon von von Einigen gefordert mchte ich jetzt gern Fotos sehen 
> 
> Aus eigener und aus Fremderfahrung: Vergiss es, wird eh nichts, grade bei einem so Zeitintensiven Studium wie Medizin...


Hahaha  :Blush:  ich glaube ich wrde mir ziemlich in den Hinter treten, wenn ich meine Fotos ffentlich preisgebe  :hmmm...: 

Naja, wirst wohl Recht haben, aber man kann es ja probieren und schaun, was dann daraus wird. Erstmals freue ich mich auf das hoffentlich kommende Studium, der "Rest" ist erstmal Nebensache....

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wiee???? Und du hast keinen platz bekommen?
> Wo haste dich denn letztes Jahr alles beworben? Das ist ja krass.....
> 
> Dabei kenn ich Leute, die mit 1,8 "locker" genommen wurden (z.B. Essen,Hamburg)


Einen Platz htt ich schon bekommen knne, blderweise kann ich aus verschiedenen Grnden hier nicht wegziehen und mir bleibt nur Homburg. Leider!
Hatte letztes Jahr aber keinen Dienstbonus....jetzt hoff ich dass es dieses Jahr mit dem Dienstbonus was wird.

----------


## jona1708

Achso. Also dann htte ich mich wirklich sehr gewundert.... puh..

Aber was ich mich dann noch frage, der NC bei Homburg lag doch -laut hochschulstart.de- bei 1,7?! Httest doch eigentlich durchkommen mssen, allein schon beim NV?!!

Komisch alles....

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Achso. Also dann htte ich mich wirklich sehr gewundert.... puh..
> 
> Aber was ich mich dann noch frage, der NC bei Homburg lag doch -laut hochschulstart.de- bei 1,7?! Httest doch eigentlich durchkommen mssen, allein schon beim NV?!!
> 
> Komisch alles....


Ja 1,7 aber mit Dienst..ich hatte letztes Jahr noch keinen Dienst. Und 1,7 mit Dienst heit ja dass keiner ohne Dienst reingekommen ist...
Aber letztes Jahr war ja auch im Saarland der G8 G9 Doppeljahrgang und ich hoffe dass es dieses Jahr reicht...ich knnt jetzt schon wieder durchdrehen ich versuche mir schon die ganze Zeit einzureden dass es schon klappt und dass ich mich jetzt nicht so verrrckt machen muss aber es funktioniert einfach nicht.... Man! Ich will nicht mehr warten!

----------


## bb-freak

Jap. Warten ist echt das Schlimmste!!! vermiest einem die Stimmung im Sommer.

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn man dieses Jahr scheitern sollte? Muss/kann sich man nchstes jahr komplett neu bewerben oder luft man dann nur noch ber die WS und muss an die 5 Jahre warten?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Man kann sich jedes Jahr neu bewerben, aber deinen Daten sind bei Anto gespeichert. Wenns dieses Jahr bei mir nix wird werd ich 3 Jahre arbeiten, TMS machen und dann mich auch an anderen Unis bewerben. Dann bekomm ich Elternunabhniges Bafg und bis dort hin wird sich auch meine Situation hier verndern und ich kann weg ziehen.... Aber soweit will ich noch gar nicht denken....Ich probier jetzt einfach mal optimistisch zu sein

----------


## jona1708

tzend Leute! Ich hasse warten.......
Das perfekte Promidinner lsst gre  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich schau grad Criminal Minds auf 13 Street

----------


## jona1708

Interessant?

----------


## fallenangel30487

ja ich mag die serie...ich find den dr. reed cool und derek morgan  total hei

----------


## bb-freak

Ja ich wollte hier auch fr keine schlechte Laune sorgen^^ Versuche mich auch stndig abzulenken, weil ich keine Lust habe WS zu schieben...so wie wohl jeder.
Nun denn viel Spa euch am Sonntagabend.
P.S.: wow Mdels ihr redet mittlerweile ber Kerle....So geht also Ablenkung. interessant.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja wrd ich jetzt nicht sagen....Wenn wir jetzt zu dem Thema Mnner kommen (ausgenommen Typen in Serien *g*) muss ich mich ganz schnell mit was anderem ablenken sonst bekomm ich gleich nen Heulkrampf......da denk ich zz lieber bers Studium nach...wobei ach egal.....

----------


## bb-freak

Uuuuuuups...Fettnpfchen die Zweite. Bin heute da doch etwas ungeschickt. War ein Versehen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Macht nix *g* Juhu oh Freude in 3 1/2 Wochen kommt die erste Ablehnung in der Abibesten / WZ Quote

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Naja wrd ich jetzt nicht sagen....Wenn wir jetzt zu dem Thema Mnner kommen (ausgenommen Typen in Serien *g*) muss ich mich ganz schnell mit was anderem ablenken sonst bekomm ich gleich nen Heulkrampf......da denk ich zz lieber bers Studium nach...wobei ach egal.....


Ach, wr doch okay. Ist doch der sich-verrckt-machen-Thread ;).

Jetzt aber erstmal nicht so pessimistisch  :Smilie: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAA.............
ich hab schon Kopfschmerzen vom vielen verrckt machen...

----------


## jona1708

@bb-freak: Wieso heit du eigentlich bb-freak?
Fragt ihr euch nicht auch manchmal, woher diese eigenartigen Usernames herkommen?  :Nixweiss: 

Apropos, mal so'ne lustige Frage:
Meint ihr wir werden uns mal real ber den Weg laufen?

(Das sind die Fragen, die man stellt, wenn gerade Werbepause ist)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja den ein oder anderen wird man schon an der Uni treffen.

----------


## bb-freak

Jetzt mach mal ruhig...so wie du es beschreibst hast du doch echt gute Chancen, also macht ruhig. Erfreu dich am "tollen" Wetter, fahr an nen See, lass die Seele baumeln (hilft mir zumindestens, sonst wrde ich umkommen)

----------


## bb-freak

> @bb-freak: Wieso heit du eigentlich bb-freak?
> Fragt ihr euch nicht auch manchmal, woher diese eigenartigen Usernames herkommen? 
> 
> Apropos, mal so'ne lustige Frage:
> Meint ihr wir werden uns mal real ber den Weg laufen?
> 
> (Das sind die Fragen, die man stellt, wenn gerade Werbepause ist)


Weil es bei einer Krpergre von an die 2 Meter ran sehr nahe lag, dass ich ne Zeit lang BasketBall gespielt hab. und da ist BB nun mal die Abkrzung von. Abgesehen davon, was sollen die Zahlen nach deinem Namen ::-winky: 
 Und ob man sich ber den Weg luft...kommt auf den Studienort an, denn wenn man ni in der selber Stadt ist dann eher auf irgendwelche Tagungen irgendwann mal eventuell.

----------


## jona1708

> (hilft mir zumindestens, sonst wrde ich umkommen)


ahjaaaa

----------


## Logo

> Apropos, mal so'ne lustige Frage:
> Meint ihr wir werden uns mal real ber den Weg laufen?


Trefft euch doch einfach mal.
Ist ja jetzt Sommer - kann man sich auch mal ne andere Stadt anschauen...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich war letzte Woche im Schwimmbad und was hatte ich dabei??? Genau Physik...... ich kanns einfach nicht lassen... 
Ne das mit See oder Schwimmbad ist echt bld...ich hab zwar frei aber meine ganzen Freunde sind nicht da. Meine beste Freundin ist hochschwanger, die Andere hat Abschlussprfung in so nem Kurort am A....der Welt, die nchste ist gerade nach Canada geflogen fr 3 Monate.....und der Rest muss arbeiten und bis die von der Arbeit im Schwimmbad sind ist es fast 6 Uhr....
Also bleibt mir nix auer rumgammeln....
Wollte mir nen Ringpool bei Hela kaufen....letze Woche war der im Angebot aber natrlich nach dem der Markt noch nichtmal 1 Stunde offen war ausverkauft. Jetzt hab ich ihn nachbestellt wie ca. 50 andere und der sollte eigentlich die Woche kommen...ist er natrlich auch nicht...super...
und ah bevor ich es vergesse ...vorletzte Woche ist mir so ein alter Opar beim Ausparken ins Auto gefahren.... Jetzt hab ich ab morgen nur so nen kleinen aygo als leihauto......

----------


## bb-freak

> Trefft euch doch einfach mal.
> Ist ja jetzt Sommer - kann man sich auch mal ne andere Stadt anschauen...


Wow... Bilnddates unter Medizinstudenten in spe :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Logo

> Wow... Bilnddates unter Medizinstudenten in spe


Es gibt bereits Foren-Babys  :hmmm...: 

Im Ernst: Mit solchen Sachen lsst sich die Wartezeit prima berbrcken...

----------


## bb-freak

Das mit den Foren-Babys ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Das finde ich dann ja mal schon bisschen learning-by-doing-mig. Schon krass die Macht von solchen Foren  :Top:

----------


## Logo

> Das mit den Foren-Babys ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Das finde ich dann ja mal schon bisschen learning-by-doing-mig. Schon krass die Macht von solchen Foren


_There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, than are dreamt of in your philosophy.
_

----------


## jona1708

> Wow... Bilnddates unter Medizinstudenten in spe


Ich HASSE Blinddates. Nein, nein. Wir werden uns rein zufllig sehen. So isses nmlich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bb-freak

Oho Mylord, ich verneige mich vor euren Shakespeare-Kenntnissen. Aber lass uns  nicht gleich zur Kernfrage des Stckes "Sein oder nicht Sein" kommen^^

----------


## jona1708

> Oho Mylord, ich verneige mich vor euren Shakespeare-Kenntnissen. Aber lass uns  nicht gleich zur Kernfrage des Stckes "Sein oder nicht Sein" kommen^^


Also wirklich. Ich bitte dich......

----------


## bb-freak

> Also wirklich. Ich bitte dich......


hm ich meinte nicht dich sondern Logo. Er hatte ein Zitat aus Hamlet gebracht....und das kannte ich halt zufllig. 
und zum Thema Blinddates: auch ich muss passen, da ich in festen Hnden bin.

----------


## jona1708

Ich muss aus demselben Grund passen!
Richtisch so

----------


## fallenangel30487

Blinddate naja...aber so ein generelles Medilearntreffen wr doch mal ganz cool....Die WSler aus dem Forum treffen sich auch irgendwann in Gttingen glaub ich *g*

----------


## bb-freak

Ja warum nicht. Statt der blichen Erstiveranstaltungen ein Medilearn-Camp^^

----------


## Logo

> ich muss passen, da ich in festen Hnden bin


Wart' mal das Studium ab - gibt noch viele schne Frauen/Mitstudentinnen... Appetit kommt beim Essen  :hmmm...: 

PS: Es gibt ein Medilearn-Stammuser-Treffen...
PPS: Muss mal Altklausuren kreuzen - viel Spa noch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jona1708

> PS: Es gibt ein Medilearn-Stammuser-Treffen...


Wirklich? Das ist ja geil! Lustig

----------


## bb-freak

Sicherlich gibt es da schne Studentinnen, aber ich mchte nicht mit solch einer Einstellung an die Sache rangehen trotz mehrjhriger Beziehung. Und zum Treffen: noch bin ich kein Stammuser (in meinen Augen)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wirklich? Das ist ja geil! Lustig


Ja das ist glaub ich das Warter Treffen in Gttingen....oder gibts noch eins?

----------


## jona1708

> ...aber ich mchte nicht mit solch einer Einstellung an die Sache rangehen trotz mehrjhriger Beziehung...(in meinen Augen)


 :Top:  seh ich aus so

----------


## bb-freak

> seh ich aus so


Wow...wir sind ja fast schon Brder im Geiste :Woow:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab die Hoffnung dass ich an der Uni jemanden treffen den ich gern mal wieder sehen wrde *g* Der schreibt dort seine Dr. Arbeit...oder auch nicht mehr...vieleicht hat er auch mittlerweile aufgegeben....ahhh...*seufz* *agro* *heul* in der Reihenfolge....

----------


## jona1708

@fallenangel: Ich treffe mich nicht so, ohne jemanden von euch persnlich ber den Weg zu laufen. Finde ich irgendwie komisch.

Apropos: bekommen wir eigentlich eine rangliste, an welchem platz wir sind bei der abibestenquote?

----------


## jona1708

> Wow...wir sind ja fast schon Brder im Geiste


Ich glaube wir teilen einfach nur dieselbe Moralvorstellung  :hmmm...:

----------


## bb-freak

> @fallenangel: Ich treffe mich nicht so, ohne jemanden von euch persnlich ber den Weg zu laufen. Finde ich irgendwie komisch.
> 
> Apropos: bekommen wir eigentlich eine rangliste, an welchem platz wir sind bei der abibestenquote?


Du kannst dich schlecht mit jemandem treffen ohne ihm persnlich ber den Weg zu laufen. Zumindestens ich kann das nicht.

----------


## DocMartin

> Jetzt mach mal ruhig...so wie du es beschreibst hast du doch echt gute Chancen, also macht ruhig. Erfreu dich am "tollen" Wetter, fahr an nen See, lass die Seele baumeln (hilft mir zumindestens, sonst wrde ich umkommen)



Haha, das kommt mir iwie bekannt vor  ::-winky: 

Also ich wr offen frn blinddate  :Grinnnss!:  und Berlin hat ja auch seinen Charme...

Ich hatte ja schonmal ne Medi-Learn Abiparty vorgeschlagen, aber daraus ist leider nichts geworden^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Apropos: bekommen wir eigentlich eine rangliste, an welchem platz wir sind bei der abibestenquote?


Ja du bekommst deinen Rangplatz und den Grenzrang

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Apropos: bekommen wir eigentlich eine rangliste, an welchem platz wir sind bei der abibestenquote?


Rangplatz und Grenzrang stehen im Brief von der ZVS.


Edith: OK, Fallenangel war schneller

----------


## jona1708

> Also ich wr offen frn blinddate  und Berlin hat ja auch seinen Charme...


Was hat denn Berlin und sein Charme mit Blinddates zu tun? Bin ich jetzt doof? Oder einfach naiv?

----------


## bb-freak

> Was hat denn Berlin und sein Charme mit Blinddates zu tun? Bin ich jetzt doof? Oder einfach naiv?


Du, ich glaub das war ne Andeutung sich mal nach Berlin zu begeben, was die Heimatstadt des besagten Users ist. (man wei ja wer dahinter steckt^^)

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Was hat denn Berlin und sein Charme mit Blinddates zu tun? Bin ich jetzt doof? Oder einfach naiv?


Ja Berlin und Charme, das muss mir auch mal jemand erlutern.

Berlin hat natrlich viele schne Dinge: Grostadtkriminalitt, Grippewellen im Winter, Ghettobezirke.

Hachja ... ich bin froh, wenn ich hier WEG bin  :Grinnnss!: .


Auf Phoenix kommt grad n Bericht ber den Elfenbeinhandel in Afrika.
*zum Fernseher rbergeh*

----------


## jona1708

> Du, ich glaub das war ne Andeutung sich mal nach Berlin zu begeben, was die Heimatstadt des besagten Users ist. (man wei ja wer dahinter steckt^^)


ich habe gerade geschaut und nichts gefunden, was darauf hingedeutet hat, dass docmartin aus berlin kommt.

Aber yeah, ich fahre nchste woche eventuell fr 5 tage nacht berlin. ich bin gespannt auf die stadt....

----------


## bb-freak

> ich habe gerade geschaut und nichts gefunden, was darauf hingedeutet hat, dass docmartin aus berlin kommt.
> 
> Aber yeah, ich fahre nchste woche eventuell fr 5 tage nacht berlin. ich bin gespannt auf die stadt....


Nun...ich kenne DocMartin nher. Und wenn du schon in Berlin bist..dann statte doch DocMartin einen Besuch ab :Grinnnss!:  oder auch nicht^^

----------


## jona1708

> Nun...ich kenne DocMartin nher. Und wenn du schon in Berlin bist..dann statte doch DocMartin einen Besuch ab oder auch nicht^^


Bei diesem "oder auch nicht" musste ich schmunzeln.....
Ihr kennt euch? Das ist ja lustig.... Woher?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich wollt demnchst auch mal fr 1-2 Tage rberfliegen... is von mir aus billiger als fahren... Wei nur noch nicht wann...aber ich war schonmal dort und so toll fand ich Berlin nicht.... Fands ziemlich dreckig und naja nicht gerade schn.... Is aber auch schon ein bisschen her ich glaub 2003 oder 2004....

----------


## bb-freak

> Bei diesem "oder auch nicht" musste ich schmunzeln.....
> Ihr kennt euch? Das ist ja lustig.... Woher?


Wir kennen uns von....*Trommelwirbel*.....hier. Aus eben diesem Forum. Darf man fragen was du in der Hauptstadt machst?

----------


## jona1708

> Wir kennen uns von....*Trommelwirbel*.....hier. Aus eben diesem Forum. Darf man fragen was du in der Hauptstadt machst?


Achso.......ist ja interessant  :Big Grin: 
Mir die Stadt anschauen und anschlieend ins Berghein gehen.

----------


## bb-freak

> Achso.......ist ja interessant 
> Mir die Stadt anschauen und anschlieend ins Berghein gehen.


Also im Grunde FEIERN^^

----------


## jona1708

GANZ DRINGEND UND SCHNELL!!!!!

Ich buch nmlich jetzt gleich einen Flug. Muss ich am 2. September umbedingt, fr irgendwelche Formalitten oder so zu Hause sein, oder kann ich auch erst am 4. oder so kommen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> GANZ DRINGEND UND SCHNELL!!!!!
> 
> Ich buch nmlich jetzt gleich einen Flug. Muss ich am 2. September umbedingt, fr irgendwelche Formalitten oder so zu Hause sein, oder kann ich auch erst am 4. oder so kommen?


N am 2. nicht direkt...die Post wird eh erst am 3. oder 4 da sein...aber ich wrd glaub ich durchdrehen wenn ich dann nicht zuhause wr...du hast bis zum 15.9 zeit um dich dann einzuschreiben

----------


## ChefTony

Eben ganz schnell auf der ZVS Seite gefunden:

http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=618

Und es heit Berghain.

----------


## jona1708

Bei mir ist jemand zu Hause, der mich informieren kann. Aber ich muss hier einfach weg! Und die Zeit auskosten, ganz klar!

----------


## bb-freak

> Bei mir ist jemand zu Hause, der mich informieren kann. Aber ich muss hier einfach weg! Und die Zeit auskosten, ganz klar!


Jap. Urlaub steht auch noch an paar Tage.^^

----------


## jona1708

...dann muss ich wenigstens nicht nerventot werden

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich mach auch noch 5 Tage Camping Urlaub....

----------


## jona1708

aber nicht zu der zeit wie ich?

----------


## bb-freak

jaaaa......irgendwie wird es hier ganz ruhig mit fortschreitender Stunde.
Dann stelle ich mal noch eine Frage, die mir die Suchfunktion noch nicht so beantworten konnte: hat jemand Erfahrung mit Motivationsschreiben fr Stipendien?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ne von 25.-30.8 oder so ...Datum steht noch nicht genau fest aber in dieser Woche...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> jaaaa......irgendwie wird es hier ganz ruhig mit fortschreitender Stunde.
> Dann stelle ich mal noch eine Frage, die mir die Suchfunktion noch nicht so beantworten konnte: hat jemand Erfahrung mit Motivationsschreiben fr Stipendien?


Ich hab letztes Jahr eins geschrieben fr die ev. Studienstiftung, bin auch eingeladen worden, aber bei Gesprch nicht weiter gekommen.

----------


## bb-freak

Kannst du bisschen was erzhlen was du erwhnt hast und wie verpackt? Sitze gerade ber meinem und komme nicht wirklich von der Stelle.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Kannst du bisschen was erzhlen was du erwhnt hast und wie verpackt? Sitze gerade ber meinem und komme nicht wirklich von der Stelle.


Ich musste da einen schriftlichen Lebenslauf und ein Motivationsschreiben hinschicken...hatte eigetlich im Motivationsschreiben fast das gleiche wie im Lebenslauf geschrieben nur detaillierter. Naja warum ich eben HM studieren will und wie ich dazu gekommen bin. Mom ich muss mal nachlesen was ich damals genau geschrieben hab ist ja schon ein Jahr her.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Also ich musste damals einen ausfhrlichen Lebenslauf und einen Erfahrungsbericht ber mein letztes Schuljahr / oder eine Ausbildung schreiben. Eigentlich stand in den Richtlinien genau drin was die wissen wollten. Ich hab geschrieben was ich so alles in der Ausbildung gelernt hab z.b Umgang mit Patienten und so und warum ich mich dann entschieden hab danach noch Abi zu machen. Ich hab von diversen Praktika und Hospitationen geschrieben und was ich da so alles erlebt hab. Der Bericht ging 3 Seiten und der Lebenslauf 4 Seiten, ich glaub das war aber auch vorgeschrieben.

----------


## bb-freak

Mhm. Danke fr die Mhe. Hast ein paar interessante Anhaltspunkte genannt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Mhm. Danke fr die Mhe. Hast ein paar interessante Anhaltspunkte genannt.


Kein Problem

----------


## bb-freak

Ich will hier keine Schleichwerbung machen oder gegen Regeln verstoen, aber beim zappen kam mir grad ne Sendung unter ber Dominas und da gibts ne Abiturientin, die Medizin studieren will und durch Domina-da-Sein sich das finanzieren. O.o innovative Methode wrde ich meinen^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Gibt ja auch genug die sich ihr Studium durch prostitution finanzieren.....da wrd ich mir als Staat mal so meine Gedanken machen!

----------


## bb-freak

Sicherlich. Aber um ehrlich zu sein war ich im ersten Moment baff.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Glaub ich....Stell dir mal vor du bist rztin und hast frher als Prosti. oder Domina gearbeitet und im KH triffst du pltzlich einen Freier. 
Oder umgekehrt....du bist ein Ex Freier und deine rztin ist deine Ex nennen wir es mal "Geschftspartnerin".... wrdest du die seris finden?

----------


## bb-freak

Ja den Gedanken hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auch gerade. Wobei das eher wie das Drehbuch eines schlechten Schmuddelfilmchen ist.

----------


## DocMartin

> Wir kennen uns von....*Trommelwirbel*.....hier. Aus eben diesem Forum. Darf man fragen was du in der Hauptstadt machst?


Du musst nicht lgen! Sag Ihnen doch die Wahrheit: Wir hatten ne ganz heie Affre  :Love:  :Grinnnss!: 




> Achso.......ist ja interessant 
> Mir die Stadt anschauen und anschlieend ins Berghein gehen.


Ich fahr leider morgen in Urlaub, aber ansonsten knnt ihr wirklich gerne mal bei mir vorbeischauen, wir haben immer gern Gste. Wenn die dann auch noch weibliche hbsche Medizinstudentinnen sind ist es mir natrlich um so lieber  :Grinnnss!: 

Joah und zum Berghain, also ich war noch nie drin, aber a) kommt man da eh nicht so einfach mal rein, sondern fast nur ber Gsteliste und b) will ich das glaub ich auch gar nicht, aber wenn du drauf stehst, auf die Toilette zu gehen und nem schwulen Prchen beim Analsex zuzusehen, wirst du dich bestimmt pudelwohl fhlen  :Top:

----------


## bb-freak

[QUOTE=DocMartin;918680]Du musst nicht lgen! Sag Ihnen doch die Wahrheit: Wir hatten ne ganz heie Affre  :Love:  :Grinnnss!: 



Das kann ich doch nicht machen. Du weit doch, dass ich mich da bisschen schme und mein coming-out noch ni hatte.

Ist der Berghain echt so "schlimm" wie immer erzhlt wird?

----------


## Distress Misstress

So schlimm ists im Berghain nicht. Helene Hegemann durfte ja nicht rein.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> So schlimm ists im Berghain nicht. Helene Hegemann durfte ja nicht rein.


Wer???

----------


## bb-freak

Das ist doch die mit dem Buch im Feuchtgebiete-Stil ber ihr Leben, was im Endeffekt nur abgekupfert war aus nem Blog?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Keine Ahnung noch nie gehrt...Also Feuchtgebiete kenn ich, aber von der Tante da hab ich noch nie gehrt...
Die ist doch max. D Promi....wenn berhaupt

----------


## Distress Misstress

Ja. Wer aber in der Haupstadt was Schnes erleben will, der sucht eine tolle Strandbar oder geht nach Kreuzberg - dort ist sogar Mittwochs um 2 Uhr nachts richtig was los. Die buntesten Leute im buntesten Bezirk, ein Traum!
 :Loove: 

@ fallenangel: Bei euch vielleicht. Hier leider nicht mehr.

----------


## DocMartin

Der Bruder von einem meiner besten Kumpels arbeitet in dem Club und der hat mir Sachen erzhlt, die wenn auch nur die Hlfte wahr ist mich dazu veranlasst haben, mir immer andere Clubs auszusuchen, da gibt es echt genug andere gute Clubs hier.

----------


## bb-freak

Nein noch nicht einmal. Die ist 18 und lebt in Berlin, wenn es die ist, dich denke da sie das ist. Mutter wegen Drogen gestorben und das Mdel hat ein Buch ber "ihr Leben" geschrieben. Jede Seite nur voll mit "kotzen, f****n, Drogen" usw.....
Im Endeffekt hat sie von nem Berliner Blogger abgeschrieben wie es aussieht.

----------


## Distress Misstress

Ah, hoffentlich off topice ich hier nur rum, weil ich mich bis zum magischen ZVS-Brief nicht verrckt machen will!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## DocMartin

> Ja. Wer aber in der Haupstadt was Schnes erleben will, der sucht eine tolle Strandbar oder geht nach Kreuzberg - dort ist sogar Mittwochs um 2 Uhr nachts richtig was los. Die buntesten Leute im buntesten Bezirk, ein Traum!
> 
> 
> @ fallenangel: Bei euch vielleicht. Hier leider nicht mehr.



Joah richtig, sehr empfehlen kann ich die *Strandbar Monbijoupark* am Bodemuseum, da kann man Donnerstags immer Salsa tanzen, aber die ist auch echt total nice und chillig.
Auerdem ist nebenan gleich die Oranienburger  :Grinnnss!: 

BTW ich bin eigentlich gar nicht so aufgeregt, aber es ist witzig mit euch zu quatschen^^

----------


## Distress Misstress

Naja, seit die WM vorbei ist und wir keine Tische mehr im Bundespressestrand reservieren konnten, war ich noch auf der Suche. Und die Strandbar dort kann nicht viel mehr bieten als einen tollen Blick auf die Museumsinsel... Find ich  :Oh nee...: 
Aber der Oststrand ist gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hat Jemand nen guten Buchtipp fr mich dass ich mich ein bisschen vom verrckt machen ablenken kann?
Nix extrem spannendes oder brutales und nix schnulziges....
Keine Ahnung vieleicht so in die Richtung House of God.... was sarkastisches wr nicht schlecht.... oder auch was Fantasymiges....

----------


## Distress Misstress

> Hat Jemand nen guten Buchtipp fr mich dass ich mich ein bisschen vom verrckt machen ablenken kann?
> Nix extrem spannendes oder brutales und nix schnulziges....


Nicht aufregend, nicht brutal, nicht schnulzig, also langweilig? Alles von Hesse  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nicht aufregend, nicht brutal, nicht schnulzig, also langweilig? Alles von Hesse


Ne kann schon spannend und interessant sein nur nicht mord und totschlag oder vergewaltigung, entfhrung, menschenhandel....da kann ich nicht einschlafen *g*

----------


## DocMartin

HAHAHAHAHAH da kann ich dann Theodor Fontane wrmstens empfehlen^^

Ne, lies dir die Trilogie von Stieg Larsson durch, die ist einfach so krass geil genial! Die drei Bcher hab ich alle an zwei, drei Tagen jeweils durchgezogen :Top:

----------


## Distress Misstress

> Ne kann schon spannend und interessant sein nur nicht mord und totschlag oder vergewaltigung, entfhrung, menschenhandel....da kann ich nicht einschlafen *g*


 :Grinnnss!:  So schreckhaft? Wie wre es mit einem Sachbuch? Ich hatte schon immer Probleme, Romane zu lesen, weil die ersten 100 Seiten bisher doch auch im tollsten Buch die katastrophalsten Stunden meines Lebens waren. Das find ich immer relativ nervenaufreibend.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> HAHAHAHAHAH da kann ich dann Theodor Fontane wrmstens empfehlen^^
> 
> Ne, lies dir die Trilogie von Stieg Larsson durch, die ist einfach so krass geil genial! Die drei Bcher hab ich alle an zwei, drei Tagen jeweils durchgezogen


Ich hab die meinem Vater zum Geburtstag geschenkt....der findet die auch total toll... Ich hab mal angefangen zu lesen aber, sowas kann ich nur am Tag lesen und da hab ich meistens nicht so die Zeit also les ich im Bett. Und da kann ich sowas einfach nicht lesen.... kann dann ewig nicht einschlafen...*g*

----------


## Distress Misstress

@ Doc Martin: Irrungen und Wirrungen oder Jenny Treibel, die dumme Q?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Effi Briest *G* ne danke....das ist schnulzig und....neeeeeee
"Jugendschulbuchtrauma"

Kennt ihr House of God?

----------


## DocMartin

Bei mir kams ganz dicke, ich musste sowohl Effi Briest als auch Jenny Treibel lesen^^ Wasn Schei...

Leopold ging mir so aufn Sack, wie kann man nur son schwacher Charakter sein?

----------


## Distress Misstress

Oh Gott Leopold. Der wird sicherlich einer der Freier sein, die eine Domina-rztin spter wiedertrifft.  :kotzen: 

Auch wenns wohl nicht langweilig genug ist, um es vor dem Schlafengehen zu lesen: Ich empfehle Tokio von Mo Hayder und alles von Tess Gerritsen sowie Der Mann, der lchelte von Henning Mankell!

DocMartin, kennst du was, was nicht langweilig ist auf den ersten Seiten?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wir mussten "Schlafes Bruder" und "Maria Stuart" im Abi lesen.... Juhu stereichischer Bergdorfdialekt..... und 2 Zicken die sich um den Thron schlagen....genauso toll *g*
Effi Briest haben wir in der 10. gelesen...also ich nicht ich hab mir ne Zusammenfassung aus dem Netz gezogen und ins Buch geklebt. *g*

----------


## bb-freak

> DocMartin, kennst du was, was nicht langweilig ist auf den ersten Seiten?


Ich fand Kennedys Hirn von Mankell gleich zu Beginn spannend. Auch wenn ich ni angesprochen war

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Oh Gott Leopold. Der wird sicherlich einer der Freier sein, die eine Domina-rztin spter wiedertrifft. 
> 
> Auch wenns wohl nicht langweilig genug ist, um es vor dem Schlafengehen zu lesen: Ich empfehle Tokio von Mo Hayder und alles von Tess Gerritsen sowie Der Mann, der lchelte von Henning Mankell!
> 
> DocMartin, kennst du was, was nicht langweilig ist auf den ersten Seiten?


Tess Gerritsen mag ich auch...hab die Chirurgin gelesen, is aber schon lnger her. Hoffe dass bald mal ein neues Buch von Dan Brown raus kommt....die kann ich komischerweise auch im Bett lesen *g*

----------


## Distress Misstress

> Ich fand Kennedys Hirn von Mankell gleich zu Beginn spannend. Auch wenn ich ni angesprochen war


Danke fr den Tipp, auch wenn ich dich nicht angesprochen hatte und es in Zukunft tun werde  :Grinnnss!:  Amazon schenkt dem Schnffler ganz viele verschiedene Rezensionen. Von fnf bis einem einzigen Stern ist alles dabei, mehr einzelne Sterne als fnf Sterne...

----------


## Linda.1001

> @ Doc Martin: *Irrungen und Wirrungen* oder Jenny Treibel, die dumme Q?


 :Oh nee...:  Oh neee, bitte nicht, sowas langatmiges....neee. Warum wir gerade das im Deutsch GK lesen mussten ist mir bis dato schleierhaft.

----------


## bb-freak

> Danke fr den Tipp, auch wenn ich dich nicht angesprochen hatte und es in Zukunft tun werde  Amazon schenkt dem Schnffler ganz viele verschiedene Rezensionen. Von fnf bis einem einzigen Stern ist alles dabei, mehr einzelne Sterne als fnf Sterne...


ber Geschmack lsst sich bekanntlich nur schwer streiten^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Kennt wirklich niemand von euch "House of God" von Samuel Shem?

----------


## Distress Misstress

@ bb-freak: Im Zuge meiner Kontrollsucht muss ich mir immer erst durchlesen, was die Leute dazu sagen, wenn ich mich in Sachen Roman informiere, eben weil ich keine lese  :Grinnnss!:  Aber etwas Schlechtes von Mankell kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
@ Linda: Habe ich nie gelesen und Jenny Treibel hat mich auch nicht wirklich heiss auf den Rest von Fontane gemacht. Du hast es ja jetzt berstanden  :Grinnnss!:  Wir auch! Ein Grund zum Feiern  :Party: 

Herrgott ich sehe es schon kommen... Heute ist der erste Tag in diesem Sommer, wo ich nichts zu tun hatte und krftig gegammelt habe und prompt bin ich aufgeregt. Morgen trainier ich dann sicher im hohen Pulsbereich, weil ich gedanklich amoklaufe!

----------


## bb-freak

So Leute, mein Bettchen ruft. Man liest sich.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> So Leute, mein Bettchen ruft. Man liest sich.


Gute Nacht bis morgen oder so...ich geh dann mal auch schlafen muss morgen frh um 6 raus...muss mein Auto in die Werkstatt bringen...JUHU welch freude *g*

----------


## Distress Misstress

:Grinnnss!:  Nacht ihr zwei, ich mach mich mal auf die Suche nach verlockenden Bchern!

----------


## DocMartin

Nacht ihr Suchties^^

Mankell find ich auch klasse. Meine momentare Literatur ist aber echt spieermig haha ich les grad "Effektiver lesen" und n Buch ber Bonhoeffer (Dem Rad in die Speichen fallen)

----------


## Distress Misstress

DocMartin, wer ist hier ein Suchti & wie gedenkst du denn spter sonst, dein Geld zu verdienen  ::-oopss: 
Find ich berhaupt nicht spiessig. Spiessig ist, was einen doof lsst!  :hmmm...: 
Machst du zufllig Sport? Kannst du Laufschuhe empfehlen?

----------


## DocMartin

Hehe, ja beim Thema Sport bist du bei mir gleich wieder beim Suchti  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich geh oft joggen, hab aber nur sone billigbotten dafr, die hab ich glaub ich mal bei real frn fffi gekauft^^ Ansonsten find ich Asics ganz cool oder die Nike frees, die habens mir angetan, aber die gehen ganz gut ins Geld.

Kommst du jetzt eigentlich auch aus Berlin Distress, hab ich doch richtig verstanden oder? Ah, ja steht ja auch da^^

----------


## Logo

> Kennt wirklich niemand von euch "House of God" von Samuel Shem?


Standard-Werk fr angehende rzte. Muss man gelesen haben. Mount Misery ist Geschmackssache...

Buchempfehlung - bzw. Serie:

*A Song of Ice and Fire*
Brilliant. 
Herr der Ringe ist Kindergarten dagegen.
Sollte man mglichst auf Englisch lesen!! 
Oder sich von den deutschen Covern und der unntigen 2-Teilung eines jeden deut. Buches nicht abschrecken lassen...
Wiki
Amazon
FanArt auf YouTube 1
FanArt auf YouTube 2

----------


## Distress Misstress

DocMartin, klar, aus dem Herzen des Herzens Deutschlands  :Grinnnss!:  Und du?
Ah, chronisch pleite und auch sonst nicht sehr markengeil, frag ich mal wegen der Asics nach: Was kosten die denn immer so ungefhr?
Und noch was: Ein Fuffi ist fr mich ein Fnfziger, kein Fnfer. Was ist daran billig?  :Oh nee...:  Aber du meinst sicher den Fnfer, weil es bei Real doch wohl keine 50€ teuren Schuhe gibt, oder?

Edit: Herrje, jetzt dachte ich, House of God wre, weil es im selben Atemzug wie Fantasy geschrieben wurde (oder auch nicht) ebensolches...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocMartin

> DocMartin, klar, aus dem Herzen des Herzens Deutschlands  Und du?
> Ah, chronisch pleite und auch sonst nicht sehr markengeil, frag ich mal wegen der Asics nach: Was kosten die denn immer so ungefhr?
> Und noch was: Ein Fuffi ist fr mich ein Fnfziger, kein Fnfer. Was ist daran billig?  Aber du meinst sicher den Fnfer, weil es bei Real doch wohl keine 50 teuren Schuhe gibt, oder?


Na ich ja auch :Grinnnss!: 

Doch, doch haste schon richtig verstanden :hmmm...:  die waren sogar schon reduziert^^
Meintest du mit dem "chronisch pleite und sonst nicht sehr markengeil" eigentlich mich oder dich?

----------


## Distress Misstress

Hehe DocMartin, ich habe keine Ahnung, ob du pleite und markengeil bist. Ich meinte mich.  :hmmm...:  Aus welcher Ecke Herz kommst du?

----------


## DocMartin

Reinickendorf, genauer gesagt Frohnau, da wo die schnen und reichen wohnen ^^ also nicht nur  :Grinnnss!: 

Argh damn it, ich muss noch drei Bcher fertig zum wegschicken machen, weil ich morgen weg fahre, hab ich ja gar kein Bock drauf...

und meine Lektre fr die Ferien werden schne Chemiebcher sein, da kommt Freude auf^^

----------


## MediBe

> Kennt wirklich niemand von euch "House of God" von Samuel Shem?


Doch, steht bei mir schon seit einem Jahr im Schrank, aber ich hatte noch nicht die Zeit dazu, es anzurhren. 

Zur Zeit lese ich gerade (schon seit 2 Monaten glaube ich  :Grinnnss!: ) von Henning Mankell den Chinesen. Wenn mich das Buch richtig fesseln wrde, wre ich schon lange durch. Es ist okay, aber bis jetzt noch nichts weltbewegendes. 

Ich kann es nicht lassen: Effi ist toll ...  :Blush:

----------


## Distress Misstress

Ab in die Ecke mit dir, MediBe!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich habe also noch viel zu lernen, was Romane (und auch sonst alles auf der Welt) angeht.
DocMartin: Ach, du maloser bertreiber, komm mich mal im wunderschnen Berlin Mitte besuchen, dann zeig ich dir, wo es schn und reich an Farben ist  :hmmm...:  Das kristallklar als trb definierbare Wasser der Spree... wundervoll

----------


## Logo

> Herrje, jetzt dachte ich, House of God wre, weil es im selben Atemzug wie Fantasy geschrieben wurde (oder auch nicht) ebensolches...


Magst keine anspruchsvolle Fantasy fr Erwachsene?

----------


## Distress Misstress

@ Logo: fallenangel suchte ja leichte Kost und weil ich noch nie was von House of God gehrt habe, dachte ich, das wre nun sowas, aber Google hat mir gepetzt, dass ich mehr Romane lesen sollte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MediBe

> Ab in die Ecke mit dir, MediBe!


Da steh ich schon, seit ich den Gedanken zum ersten Mal geuert habe ...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## DocMartin

Da gehrst du auch hin  :Aufgepasst!: 

Ist ja unglaublich, konntest du dich etwa mit diesem gestrten Mdchen identifizieren oder sowas?  :Oh nee...: 

Ok, das war jetzt vielleicht n bischen hart...sorry ::-winky:  war nicht bse gemeint, aber bei dem Buch bin ich echt traumatisiert^^

----------


## Distress Misstress

Ach MediBe, jeder hat nunmal Schwchen  :Grinnnss!:  Doczhlt uns gleich mal als Erster seine auf...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Logo

> @ Logo: fallenangel suchte ja leichte Kost und weil ich noch nie was von House of God gehrt habe, dachte ich, das wre nun sowas, aber Google hat mir gepetzt, dass ich mehr Romane lesen sollte


Hehe achso.
Die Empfehlung ist unabhngig voneinander  :Grinnnss!: 
In "House of God" lernt man das der Patient IMMER bse ist und allerlei andere wichtige Dinge (Sexismus, Zynismus & Menschenverachtung - aber mit zwinkerndem Auge) fr einen junger Mediziner....

Und "A Song of Ice and Fire" ist einfach etwas Tolles fr lange Zugfahrten, Winterabende und sonstige Wegtrum-Momente....

Beides uneingechrnkt empfehlenswert - aber eben keine leichte Kost ala Mankell und Co; was wohl eher gesucht war  :hmmm...:

----------


## MediBe

> Ach MediBe, jeder hat nunmal Schwchen  Doczhlt uns gleich mal als Erster seine auf...


Braucht er garnicht, die erkennt man doch mit bloem Auge  :bhh: 


Ja, ich mochte das gestrte Mdchen. Kaum ein besseres "Schulbuch" gelesen. Aber wozu wieder ber dieses Thema philosophieren - hatten wir ja schon zur Genge!

----------


## Distress Misstress

Logo, hast du etwa erwartet, dass wir aufgescheuchten aufgeregten Abikinder noch irgendwas vernnftiges tun knnen?  :Grinnnss!: 
Danke fr deine Tipps, klingt spannend! Aber Zeit zum Trumen hat hier noch keiner so recht, oder? House of God wird es dann so bald wie mglich sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocMartin

> Ach MediBe, jeder hat nunmal Schwchen  Doczhlt uns gleich mal als Erster seine auf...





> Braucht er garnicht, die erkennt man doch mit bloem Auge



Na jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt  :Grinnnss!:  raus damit!

btw ich habs mir eben auch grad bestellt  :Big Grin:  aber was mich irritiert hat, seit wann bezahl ich denn bei amazon was dafr, dass ich auf Rechnung kaufen darf?^^

----------


## MediBe

> aber was mich irritiert hat, seit wann bezahl ich denn bei amazon was dafr, dass ich auf Rechnung kaufen darf?^^


Die 1,50 ?
Schon immer?!  :Nixweiss:

----------


## DocMartin

echt?^^ 

Naja ich steh eh auf Kreditkarten  :Top:

----------


## Distress Misstress

Na Martin, da wissen wir ja, wer die Runde schmeisst fr alle  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Logo

> Naja ich steh eh auf Kreditkarten


Yo, auf Papas Konto - im Studium sehr hilfreich  :Top:

----------


## DocMartin

HAHA ja schn wrs  :Party: 

Aber solange wir nur zu viert sind kann ich mir die erste Runde wohl leisten :Grinnnss!:  hab ja nicht umsonst die letzten Tage aufm Bau gearbeitet :hmmm...:

----------


## Distress Misstress

Naja, wir knnten ja noch die Leute vom Warter-Thread einladen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich will hier keine Schleichwerbung machen oder gegen Regeln verstoen, aber beim zappen kam mir grad ne Sendung unter ber Dominas und da gibts ne Abiturientin, die Medizin studieren will und durch Domina-da-Sein sich das finanzieren. O.o innovative Methode wrde ich meinen^^


Hab das Ding gestern auch gesehen.

Witzig war, wo die mit der Puffmutter in dem "Klinikraum" stand und die sagte: "Darmsplung? Hab ich schonmal irgendwo gehrt".


Wer wei, was spter so mancher Mitstudent(in) fr schmutzige Geheimnisse hat  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Kensington

Bewerbt ihr euch eigentlich noch fr andere Studiengnge?
Ich mache gerade mein Motivationsschreiben fr Psycho ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

House of God ist toll....mein absolutes Lieblingsbuch...habs bestimmt schon 10 mal gelesen. OP ist aber auch gut ist so hnlich, fast noch besser aber ohne den Kultstatus. 

The song of ice and fire werd ich mir mal kaufen, ich glaub das werd ich abends lesen knnen *g*
Danke fr den Tipp. 


@Kensington
N hab mich nur fr HM beworben, hatte mir zwischendurch mal berlegt ob ich mich fr Soz. Pd, Bio und Bio/Geschichte auf Lehramt bewerbe. Aber n.... gibt fr mich keine Alternative zu HM. Dann wart ich lieber bis ich alt und grau bin *g*

----------


## Kensington

Ja gut, ich habe keine Lust lnger als ein Jahr zu warten, also bis nchstes Jahr. Eventuell schau ich ansonsten mal, was dieser Privatunis berall zu bieten haben.

----------


## bb-freak

> Ja gut, ich habe keine Lust lnger als ein Jahr zu warten, also bis nchstes Jahr. Eventuell schau ich ansonsten mal, was dieser Privatunis berall zu bieten haben.


hm...sind Privatunis nicht immer mit einem Kostenaufwand und Kontakten verbunden?

----------


## Kensington

Manchmal muss man eben Prioritten setzen. Eventuell lohnt sich der finanzielle Aufwand, eventuell nicht. Hab dann ja genug Zeit mich damit zu befassen. 
Kontakte? Keine Ahnung, ob man die dafr bentigt.
En SS gibts ja sonst auch noch.

----------


## Ulixes

wenn ich mich bei daisy anmelde, heit es, es liege kein kontrollblatt vor.
muss ich jetzt panik schieben, dieses WS nicht anfangen zu knnen?

----------


## pottmed

Wann hast Du denn deine Unterlagen hingeschickt ?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wann hast du denn den Antrag losgeschickt? Hast du schon die Postkarte erhalten? Bei mir war das Kontrollblatt letztes Jahr auch erst kurz vorm 31.7 online. Und ich hatte den Antrag am 3.7. abgeschickt.

----------


## Ulixes

> Wann hast Du denn deine Unterlagen hingeschickt ?


10. Juli samstag nachmittag, die mssten sptestens letzten dienstag da gewesen sein

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich wrd noch ein paar Tage warten und wenns Ende der Woche nicht da ist wrd ich mal anrufen.

----------


## MediBe

Ich hab meinen ganzen Kram letzte Woche am 12.07 zur Post gebracht und warte sehnschtig auf die Postkarte, aber bis jetzt ist noch nichts da. Wird aber normal sein, bei dem Andrang der da wohl gerade herrscht ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medi2009

> Ich hab meinen ganzen Kram letzte Woche am 12.07 zur Post gebracht und warte sehnschtig auf die Postkarte, aber bis jetzt ist noch nichts da. Wird aber normal sein, bei dem Andrang der da wohl gerade herrscht ...


bin gespannt wie viele Bewerber es dieses Jahr mehr werden.Es wird ja weiterhin berall von rztemangel gesprochen deswegen werden sich wahrscheinlich mehr und mehr Abiturienten dazu Berufen fhlen..

----------


## bb-freak

> bin gespannt wie viele Bewerber es dieses Jahr mehr werden.Es wird ja weiterhin berall von rztemangel gesprochen deswegen werden sich wahrscheinlich mehr und mehr Abiturienten dazu Berufen fhlen..


Sicherlich. Nur leider bleiben die Kapazitten der Unis gleich....wenn sie sich nicht sogar verringern (z.B. Lbeck, wo der Studiengang sogar ganz dicht gemacht werden sollte, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung hab). Und das finde ich dann an der Stelle bld, wenn man erst rummeckert von Seiten der Regierung, aber den Wettbewerb indirekt nur noch weiter anheizt, da den Unis das Geld zunehmend fehlt.

----------


## *Pnktchen*

Ich htte zum Thema Angebot und Nachfrage eine kleine Frage ;)
Kommen zusammen mit den Bescheiden bzw. Absagen in der Abibestenquote und Wartezeitquote nur dir Bewerberzahlen heraus dieser beiden Quoten? Oder auch die Zahlen der AdH-Quote?

lg

----------


## Squeaky

AdH Quote luft doch 2 wochen lnger soweit ich wei..

----------


## sabrina28

Ich hab den Onlineantrag schon im Juni abgeschickt. Die Unterlagen dann Anfang Juli per Post. Eine Postkarte hab ich bis heute nicht....wusste gar nicht dass man eine bekommt. Muss ich jetzt Angst haben, dass da was schief gelaufen ist?

----------


## Medi2009

> Eine Postkarte hab ich bis heute nicht....wusste gar nicht dass man eine bekommt. Muss ich jetzt Angst haben, dass da was schief gelaufen ist?


Ja keine Postkarte - kein Studienplatz!

Das klingt jetzt vllt ein bisschen bitter fr dich aber es ist halt so...










Nein ganz im Ernst was da oben steht ist nur Schwachsinn. Die Postkarte kann ein Bewerber seinen Unterlagen beilegen und die ZVS-Mitarbeiter schicken die Postkarte dann direkt an den Bewerber zurck, wenn die Unterlagen eingegangen sind. Aber es klappt auch ohne ;)

----------


## jona1708

@Sabrina:
Ruf da schnellstmglich an, damit du sichergehen kannst!!!!
Vertrau nicht auf Glck oder so!

----------


## bb-freak

Hi,
eines verstehe ich immer noch nicht: fr den Fall ich rassel dieses Jahr komplett durch, kann ich mich dann in allen 3 Quoten nchstes Jahr bewerben oder nur ber Wartezeit?
Danke

----------


## jona1708

> Hi,
> eines verstehe ich immer noch nicht: fr den Fall ich rassel dieses Jahr komplett durch, kann ich mich dann in allen 3 Quoten nchstes Jahr bewerben oder nur ber Wartezeit?
> Danke


Ich glaube schon, ja. Aber warum sollte es nicht klappen? Was hast du denn fr'n Schnitt?

----------


## bb-freak

hmmmm. Der Schnitt ist eigentlich super (1,0), was aber dazu fhrte, dass ich mich auf eine einzige Stadt festgelegt hab. Dachte das klappt sicher. Nun war der NC letztes Jahr 1,1. Sollte er auf 1,0 fallen bin ich raus aus der Bestenquote, weil ich nur ganz knapp unter 1,1 liege in der Gesamtqualifikation. Naja bleibt das AdH...aber da kann man immer daneben langen.

----------


## jona1708

Herrjemine hast du Probleme........  :schnarch...:

----------


## bb-freak

Jaja.^^
Das sagen alle in meiner Umgebung....dass ich mir da viel zu viele Gedanken mache. Aber man wird ja noch bisschen nervs sein drfen oder?
Was frn Schnitt hast du eigentlich?

----------


## *Pnktchen*

die bescheide der 1. stufe des adh kommen 2 wochen spter! aber ich frage mich wie es mit der verffentlichung der bewerber-zahlen ist ;)

lg

----------


## jona1708

::-oopss:  Ich darf mich dann offiziell neben dir als schlecht outen mit einem DN von 1,5. 
Jetzt muss ich wohl bangen..... (ich mein, wenn das schon einer mit 1,0 tut....)

----------


## bb-freak

> Ich darf mich dann offiziell neben dir als schlecht outen mit einem DN von 1,5. 
> Jetzt muss ich wohl bangen..... (ich mein, wenn das schon einer mit 1,0 tut....)


Hey. 1,5 ist ein guter Schnitt. Ich bin eigentlich immer von 1,3 ausgegangen...aber das Glck war mir wohl hold (oder die Mhe wars).
Auf jeden Fall is das so eine kleine Macke von mir sich schnell zu viele Sorgen zu machen. :bhh:

----------


## jona1708

Oh man..... ich mir auch! Wo willst du denn hin, also unbedingt? Und welche unis hast du ber die adh gewhlt?

----------


## bb-freak

Unbedingt solls in ne Perle im Osten gehen (Dresden). Heidelberg viel flach weil ich nicht in eine Studi-Stadt wollte und ber Berlin habe ich von den Studis dort selten gutes gehrt. (um die blichen Verdchtigen auszuschlieen)

----------


## jona1708

> Unbedingt solls in ne Perle im Osten gehen (Dresden). Heidelberg viel flach weil ich nicht in eine Studi-Stadt wollte und ber Berlin habe ich von den Studis dort selten gutes gehrt. (um die blichen Verdchtigen auszuschlieen)



irgendwie hast du grad kaudawelsch geschrieben. Was war nu op 1? Heidelberg oder Dresden?

----------


## bb-freak

Dresden. Heidelberg und Berlin habe ich komplett gestrichen von meiner Liste.^^

----------


## jona1708

Ja und welche OP's haste nu?

----------


## bb-freak

1. Dresden und die restlichen nicht belegt. Hab doch gesagt, dass ich mich auf eine einzige Stadt fixiert hab.

----------


## jona1708

Auch im AdH? 
Oder nur bei der Abibestenquote?

----------


## bb-freak

Beides.
Ich sag ja ich gehe auf Risiko dieses Jahr. (wenn man es so bezeichnen will)

----------


## jona1708

Wieso das denn? okay, jetzt kann ich deine angst halbwegs verstehen (obwohl ich sicher bin, dass du wenigstens bers adh genommen wirst). Aber warum so? Liebst du den "nervenkitzel"? Oder warum auf Risiko?

----------


## bb-freak

Weil ich bei so einem Schnitt nur dort vor habe zu studieren, wo ich unbedingt hin will. Es soll ja ni umsonst gewesen sein. Also habe ich es gelassen andere OPs zu belegen, da ich dort ni unbedingt hin  hin will. Zumal hatte ich falsche Infos gelesen wegen Studiplatztausch bevor ich mich beworben hatte und entschied mich alles auf eine Karte zu setzen.

----------


## jona1708

Naja. Aber glaub mir, es wird klappen.

----------


## bb-freak

> Naja. Aber glaub mir, es wird klappen.


Hoffen wir es mal, dass es bei uns allen klappt. Wenn keine Aussicht auf Erfolg da wre, htte ich es sicher wo anders versucht. Mal schauen. Vor Mitte August wei man eh nix.

----------


## jona1708

ja das stimmt. Aber wieso wolltest du unbedingt nach Dresden?

----------


## bb-freak

Mehrere Grnde, die ich aber gerne fr mich behalten wrde^^

----------


## jona1708

okay  :hmmm...:

----------


## bb-freak

Leicht zufriedenzustellende Neugier :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jona1708

haha. nein tatschlich nicht. wie auch, ich wei ja nicht mal wie du echt heit.

----------


## bb-freak

OKay...steh grad etwas auf dem Schlauch. Verstehe deinen letzten Post nicht. Aber wenn du nicht Jona heit (hab so einen namen noch nie gehrt) dann wei ich auch nicht wie du heit.
Gleichstand wrde ich meinen.

----------


## jona1708

ach was, nehms nicht so ernst  :bhh: 

aber ja, ich heie tatschlich jona. aber hier handelt es sich um ein Mdchen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bb-freak

Keine Bange. Ich bin im Moment relativ entspannt und nehme nur das Studium ernst zur Zeit^^
Wow. Habe noch nie ein Mdel mit dem Namen kennengelernt. Das ist dann ja mal eine Premiere^^

----------


## jona1708

tja...so einzigartig der Name. So einzigartig das Mdel  :bhh:

----------


## bb-freak

> tja...so einzigartig der Name. So einzigartig das Mdel


Was fr ein Spruch. Aber wie heit es? Name verpflichtet oder so hnlich.
Da bin ich mal gespannt ob das Mdel wirklich einzigartig ist. Vielleicht luft man sich ja irgendwann wirklich auf irgendwelchen Treffen ber den Weg.

----------


## jona1708

::-oopss:  naja, ich bin ein wenig humorvoll und rede oft dummes berhebliches zeug. aber ich hab spa dran :-P

naja meine ganzen stdte liegen nicht im osten es sei denn auf irgendwelchen seminaren oder so  :Grinnnss!: 

Wr doch witzig. "ach, bist du der bb-freak ausm medi-learn?"  :hmmm...:

----------


## bb-freak

Das mit dem Humor habe ich bereits mitbekommen. Wre schon irgendwie lustig, wenn man sich wirklich ber den Weg luft.
Nix vor um solch spte Stund?

----------


## jona1708

haha. ne irgendwie nichts. mache grad 'ne sinnlose skype-konferenz mit meinem freund und seinem freund. irrsinig  :Big Grin: 

und du?

----------


## bb-freak

Nope. Morgen gehts zum Onkel Doktor, deswegen gehe ich auch bald pennen. 
Wollte das heute frh machen, habe aber verpennt, da ich gestern zu lange im Forum unterwegs war. Und sonst gehts dann am We wieder auf Piste, wenn wieder paar Leutchen da sind.

----------


## jona1708

ja, ich aber auch. das we gehts erst mal nach kln KLETTERN  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bb-freak

Cool. macht sicherlich Spa.
Na dann ich verabschiede mich mal...bis die Tag. Man liest sich denke ich mal.
Und entschuldige fr die PN. War wohl falsch :bhh:

----------


## jona1708

> Und entschuldige fr die PN. War wohl falsch


Wieso entschuldige? Ich wollte soeben zurckschreiben  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hey auf ARD luft Dr. Aleman hat den schon jemand gesehen?

----------


## jona1708

nope.  :Micro:

----------


## MediBe

Hmm ... 

Habe gerade die letzten Seiten hier durchgekaut, aber so richtig spannend war das ja nun wirklich nicht.  :schnarch...: 

Soeben bin ich aus der Schlacht gegen meine Kopfschmerzen als Sieger hervorgegangen. Und jetzt wartet eine lange Nacht voller Langeweile ...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Distress Misstress

Dieser Thread ist der heimliche per-PN-zum-Treffen-verabreden-Thread!  :hmmm...: 

Ich gucke gerade die ersten 5 Minuten 'Magnolia'. Kann den jemand empfehlen?

----------


## MediBe

Meine Postkarte ist angekommen!  :Love:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mich wrd mal interessieren welche Postkarten ihr so mitgeschickt hat .... 
Ich hatte erst ne Postkarte aus meiner Stadt die ich noch gefunden hab und dann hatte ich keinen mehr *g* die zweite war dann so ne alte die meine Oma mal aus dem Bayern Urlaub mitgebracht hatte...mit so Alphorblsern und irgendwas undefinierbarem *g*

----------


## fraenzilein

hahahahaha,

da machste deine eigene Postkarte und schreibst vorn drauf "GEBT MIR MEINEN PLATZ!!!" und drohgebrden  :Woow:  :Woow: 

ich hab auch ne schnde von leipzig geschickt. und im laden damals gabs grad so n durcheinander, dass ich den einen umschlag abgegebn habe..aber die zvs post wieder mitgenommen hatte mit der postkarte drin. der umschlag war noch auf. und naja.....die postkarte hat sich halt unbezahlt mit rausgeschlichen...war aber nicht in meiner absicht :Grinnnss!: 


sag mal fa-- hast du irgendwelche weiterbildungen oder so?? hab neulich in meinem Lehrbuch der Lymphologie geblttert...hm, schon erstaunlich, was ich zur MLD-Prfung mal wusste  :bhh:  :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

N, nach der Ausbildung hatte ich dafr kein Geld mehr....hatte mit Mhe und Not noch die restlichen Schulgebhren zusammenbekommen. Htte damals nen Job bekommen knnen wenn ich die MLD Weiterbildung gehabt htte. Das Arbeitsamt wollte die aber nicht bezahlen, also gabs auch keinen Job....

----------


## fraenzilein

kommt mir bekannt vor... 

komisches amt. wie andere das so schaffen das die so ne kurse bezahlt bekommen.. tz wer weiss. ich hab auch 3monate gebraucht um das geld zusammenzukriegen. hmpf..

----------


## MediBe

Meine Postkarte war eine einfache weie. 
Musste noch einen Schnipsel weies Papier drber kleben, weil ich meine eigene Adresse nicht richtig eingetragen habe. Hrt sich jetzt sehr doof an, ich bin aber um genau zu sein nur eine Zeile verrutscht und weil das so unschn aussah, hab ich das nochmal in Ordnung gebracht.  :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> kommt mir bekannt vor... 
> 
> komisches amt. wie andere das so schaffen das die so ne kurse bezahlt bekommen.. tz wer weiss. ich hab auch 3monate gebraucht um das geld zusammenzukriegen. hmpf..


Bei mir waren ganze 5 Leute in der Klasse welche, die komplette Ausbildung vom Amt bezahlt bekamen + noch Geld zum Leben!!!!
...was soll ich dazu noch sagen?

----------


## jona1708

> Meine Postkarte war eine einfache weie. 
> Musste noch einen Schnipsel weies Papier drber kleben, weil ich meine eigene Adresse nicht richtig eingetragen habe. Hrt sich jetzt sehr doof an, ich bin aber um genau zu sein nur eine Zeile verrutscht und weil das so unschn aussah, hab ich das nochmal in Ordnung gebracht.


Ich bin genauso!!! Gestern ist ein ganz kleiner Punkt flssigem Nagellack auf meine weie Bluse gekommen (eigentlich kaum zu sehen), mich hat's gestrt und klatsch da erst mal Nagellackentferner drauf.   ::-dance: 

Und wenn ich einen Brief schreiben soll und mir der erste Buchstabe nicht gefllt, weil ich ihn nicht schn geschrieben habe, dann schmei ich die ganze Karte weg.
 :Hh?: , oder? .........

----------


## fallenangel30487

Geht mir auch so....Ich bekomm auch schon die Krise wenn ich nur nen Mini Fleck auf der Hose hab den kein Mensch sieht. 
In der Richtung hab ich voll viele Macken *g*
Ich hasse es auf den Tod wenn irgendjemand meine Sachen beschriftet....Boa knnt ich nen Anfall bekommen. Meine Mutter macht das immer, berall Namen drauf schreiben. Sie hats mal gewagt auf ein Schulbuch von mir den Namen zu schreiben, hab das Ding nicht mehr genommen....

----------


## MediBe

Mich begleiten schon seit meinem ersten Schuljahr komischerweise immer irgendwelche Leute, die damit absolut kein Problem haben, fremdes Eigentum zu bekrakeln.

Einmal war ich krank, da haben sie mir in den Erdkunde-Atlas gekrakelt, den sie von mir ausgeliehen haben. Einmal habe ich einer Freundin von mir einen Lektreschlssel fr den Deutsch GK berlassen. Als ich ihn zurck bekommen habe, stand da von einer dritten Person drauf gekrakelt zuerst xxx's Lektreschlssel (Name der Freundin) - als dann aber festgestellt wurde, dass es meiner ist, wurde der Name der Freundin durchgestrichen und meiner noch krakeliger oben drber geschrieben ... Ist nur ein Lektreschlssen fr ein paar Euro, aber warum man andauernd auf allem rumkritzeln muss ist mir bis heute unbegreiflich ...  :dagegen:

----------


## jona1708

Ohja, vor allem wenn einem von der Freundin ein Penis in das Biologiebuch gemalt wird....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MediBe

Ja, das war bei uns auch ein Dauerbrenner ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Komischerweise strt mich sowas eher weniger...Meine ganzen Bcher / Hefte von damals sind mehr ein "Chat Buch" als ein Lehrbuch *g* da sind die wildesten Zeichnungen und Gesprche drin...ich kann es nur nicht leiden wenn jemand mein Zeug beschriftet....

----------


## Abitussi10

Juhu  ::-bee: 

Habe dieses Forum hier entdeckt und dachte ich reihe mich mal ein, ne?!
Ich hab en Schnitt von 1,6 allerdings auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg. 
Beworben habe ich mich in: Greifswald, Frankfurt, Halle, Gieen, Saarland und Dsseldorf  :Grinnnss!: 

Nun warte ich auch ganz gespannt auf den 3./23.9.

Grle

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Juhu 
> 
> Habe dieses Forum hier entdeckt und dachte ich reihe mich mal ein, ne?!
> Ich hab en Schnitt von 1,6 allerdings auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg. 
> Beworben habe ich mich in: Greifswald, Frankfurt, Halle, Gieen, Saarland und Dsseldorf 
> 
> Nun warte ich auch ganz gespannt auf den 3./23.9.
> 
> Grle


Was hast du denn vorher fr eine Ausbildung gemacht?

----------


## jona1708

fragt ihr euch auch manchmal wie diejenigen aussehen, mit denen mal eifrig diskutiert und argumentiert? :Hh?:   ::-oopss:   ::-angel:

----------


## Kensington

Ne, eigentlich nicht bzw. kann ichs mir bei einigen bisschen vorstellen ;)

----------


## jona1708

> Ne, eigentlich nicht bzw. kann ichs mir bei einigen bisschen vorstellen ;)


uiuiuiii, war das gerade eine etwas genervte Aussage?  :hmmm...: 

Also ich frage mich das schon, ist doch interessant  :bhh:

----------


## Kensington

Ne, genervt nicht- nur ehrlich ;)

----------


## jona1708

brigens, dein zweites Zitat gefllt mir! Das ist mal ehrlich von mir ;=)

----------


## Kensington

Ja, ist so mein Lieblingszitat. Denke da immer dran, da ich mit meiner ehrlichen Art oft anecke ;) Naja, die Zitate von Mahatma sind fast alle mega gut. Dieser Mann...hachja...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich frag mich das auch manchmal, aber einige hab ich schon bei facebook oder wkw drin und dann sieht mans ja *g*

----------


## Kyutrexx

> fragt ihr euch auch manchmal wie diejenigen aussehen, mit denen mal eifrig diskutiert und argumentiert?


Jeppa, ist interessiert.




> Ich frag mich das auch manchmal, aber einige hab ich schon bei facebook oder wkw drin und dann sieht mans ja *g*


WKW?

Wasser ... kraft ... werksseite?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

www.werkenntwen.de

----------


## jona1708

ich mchte dich auch bei facebook haben fallenangel! schick mir doch bitte deinen namen per PN  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Du hast ne PN ...hab dir den link zu meinem Profil geschickt

----------


## jona1708

supii. ich habe dich geaddet  :hmmm...: 
Ich mein, jetzt so langsam sind wir ja nicht mehr gaaanz so fremd

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja habs gesehen, hab dich grad angenommen...
Seit gestern ist der Stundenplan von Hom online....oh man ich will ich will ich will.....*heul* *frust* *angst*....

----------


## jona1708

uiii. wo haste das denn gesehen? auf der hp?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja auf der HP sind die ganzen Stundenplne, da gibts auch ein online Vorlesungsverzeichnis

----------


## Spriggan

Ist das WKW nicht nur ein anderer Ausdruck fr AssiVZ? Habe ich zumindest mal so gehrt ::-oopss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

AssiVZ????? Wkw is viel cooler als facebook.... es ist eben viel regionaler und irgendwie ist hier jeder online. Kenn fast niemanden hier aus der Gegend der da nicht online ist.

----------


## konstantin

Was diese vielen verschiedenen Communities angeht, ist es aber auch stark regional abhaengig, welche Seiten ausgiebig genutzt werden und welche nicht...

Ich zum Beispiel kenne niemanden, der bei wer-kennt-wen ist.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja das ist mehr so Pfalz, Saarland, Rheinland....

----------


## Spriggan

Ja und ein wahrer Saarlnder aus Kusel meinte zu mir "WKW = Assiklitsche"  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber da soll sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden. Bei mir hrt der Web 2.0 Wahn zumindest beim WKW endgltig auf  :Top:

----------


## fallenangel30487

...*g* alles klar ein Saarlnder aus Kusel......

----------


## Spriggan

ist grenzwertig ich weiss..

aber er hat trotzdem so geredet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMZRLjaT5RE

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja den kenn ich *g* aber Kusel liegt trotzdem nicht im Saarland!!! *g* Meinst du die Saarlnder htten sowas cooles wie das Ohmbachseefest erfunden NEIN niemals.....
...aber der Dialekt ist hnlich  :bhh: 

Das ist viel cooler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp3sYjG-gyQ

----------


## Spriggan

Ich dachte im Saarland gbe es nur Technofestivals mit vielen bunten, lustigen Pillen  :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja das kann ich mir gut vorstellen.... aber Kusel ist ja nicht Saarland...

----------


## Spriggan

ein Glck also  ::-oopss:

----------


## Abitussi10

> Was hast du denn vorher fr eine Ausbildung gemacht?


Ich hab ne Ausbildung zur Bankkauffrau gemacht - danach ziemlich schnell gemerkt, dass es nix fr mich ist. Hab dann mein Abi per Fernstudium nachgeholt um meinen Traum mit dem Medizinstudium verwirklichen zu knnen  :Smilie: 

Dieses Warten ist schrecklich!!!!

----------


## MediBe

Mein Kontrollblatt ist auch endlich da!  :Grinnnss!: 
Es scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein und im Prinzip ist das Ding nicht so wahnsinnig wichtig, aber es ist einfach ein geniales Gefhl, wieder was von denen zu hren. 

Und eigentlich kann ich auch garnicht glauben, dass heute schon der 22.7 ist.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich will, dass endlich der 23. 9 ist !!!!! Am liebsten wrd ich mich heut abend ins Bett legen und im September wieder aufwachen, an den Briefkasten gehen und nen Zulassungsbescheid in der Hand halten!

----------


## Kensington

Test.Test. Sieht man mein Bild?!
Hach, Angel das wre schon was. Aber Ferien sind dich auch toll.

----------


## Abitussi10

Ja, ich schlie mich da an - kann mich einer bis 23.09. in einen Dornrschenschlaf versetzen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja ich hab ja auch zz frei, aber wenn man nix zu tun hat denkt man viel mehr nach....Ich hasse diese Ungewissheit, vor allem hasse ich, dass man nicht planen kann. Ich versteh eh nicht warum dass bei der ZVS immer alles so lange dauert!!!! Das nervt echt, dass die Bescheide so kurz vor Semesterbeginn erst rausgeschickt werden.

----------


## Palimpalim

Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung. Vor allem denke ich keinen Platz im AdH zu bekommen mit 1,6. Also noch mal warten bis zum Nachrckverfahren, wo ich... bitte, bitte, bitte... hoffentlich ne Zusage bekomm.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung. Vor allem denke ich keinen Platz im AdH zu bekommen mit 1,6. Also noch mal warten bis zum Nachrckverfahren, wo ich... bitte, bitte, bitte... hoffentlich ne Zusage bekomm.


Warum denn? Wo hast du dich denn beworben, hast du TMS?

----------


## Palimpalim

Ne, hab keinen TMS, war zu spt dran  :hmmm...: 
Beworben hab ich mich in
Regensburg (mchte unbedingt dort hin, will nicht jemand tauschen???)
Mnchen
Erlangen
Wrzburg
Ulm
Gieen
Die einzig realstischen Chancen stehen in Gieen.
Das allerbldeste ist aber, dass mir meine BTA-Ausbildung nicht anerkannt wird, da sie erst nach dem 31.8 abgeschlossen wird...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ne, hab keinen TMS, war zu spt dran 
> Beworben hab ich mich in
> Regensburg (mchte unbedingt dort hin, will nicht jemand tauschen???)
> Mnchen
> Erlangen
> Wrzburg
> Ulm
> Gieen
> Die einzig realstischen Chancen stehen in Gieen.
> Das allerbldeste ist aber, dass mir meine BTA-Ausbildung nicht anerkannt wird, da sie erst nach dem 31.8 abgeschlossen wird...


Ok das ist echt bld. Warum hast du dich nicht in Homburg beworben, da wrst du bestimmt drin. Was ist BTA?

----------


## Palimpalim

BTA ist biologisch-technische Assistentin. Ich freu mich schon richtig auf die Biochemie  :Grinnnss!: . Ich mchte ungern weg aus Bayern bzw. nicht zu weit weg von Regensburg. Hatte im Winter durch nen Unfall ne schwere Handverletzung und jetzt muss ich immer wieder ins UKR zu Nachuntersuchungen/Nach-OPs etc. Wenns nix Wird, hoff ich nchstes Jahr auf den Ausbildungsbonus.

----------


## fallenangel30487

mm das ist echt bld...mir gehts so hnlich, kann hier leider auch nicht weg. Zumindest zz nicht, leider. Ich freu mich total auf Anatomie.

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab schon mein altes, Vespa-hnliches Rollerchen hergerichtet, da ich wohl das Auto nicht mit in ne Grostadt nehm. So vertreib ich mir momentan die Zeit. Ansonsten ist es auch echt schwer an was anderes zu denken...
Was macht ihr sonst so mit eurer berflssigen Zeit.
Es is immer das gleiche, wenn man im Stress ist, fehlt sie einem und wenn man sie nicht braucht, ist zu viel davon da  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bin grad dabei meinem Bruder bei der Renovierung seines Hauses zu helfen, dass er endlich mit seiner Verlobten einziehen kann und seine Wohnung fr mich rumt *g*
Ansonsten mach ich nicht viel....ein bisschen Physik und Chemie durchlesen und eben gammeln..... Schwimmbad ist bei uns zz nicht drin, da das Wetter total unbestndig ist. Im September werd ich wohl noch ein bisschen arbeiten.

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab mich noch um nen Nebenjob an ner Tanke beworben und mcht im September noch 30 Tage KPP machen. Ich denk des wird auch voll interessant. Hast du schon Bcher fr die Klinik bzg. Physik/CHemie. Ich wei eben gar nicht was genau man sich schon mal reinziehen sollte... Stoffwechsel, Anatomie ???
Die Bcher dazu sind oft ja extrem oberflchlich oder unverstndlich fr Laien.

----------


## Palimpalim

Sorry, ich meinte natrich VORklinik

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab noch einige von meiner Ausbildung als PT. 
Anatomie:
Schiebler
KLB von Thieme
Netter

Physio:
Silbernagl
Repititorium Elsevier

Chemie, Bio, Physik, Biochemie msst ich jetzt schauen...hab ich was aber wei jetzt nicht wie die heien.

----------


## Palimpalim

Danke fr die Info. Mit den Naturwissenschaften mach ich mir jetzt noch weniger Stress, da wollen die Professoren ja doch immer spezielle Bcher. Aber ich denk grade Anatomie rentiert sich, schon vorab etwas dafr zu tun.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Die Bcher die ich in den Nawis hab sind die Empfehlungen der Prof. aus Homburg. Hab die alle gebraucht von einer Freundin bekommen die jetzt im 8 Semester ist. *heul* Die ist so alt wie ich und jetzt schon fast fertig!!!!

Hattest du Ana in der Ausbildung?

----------


## Palimpalim

Ne, dafr Bio, Biochemie, Physik, Chemie (org. und anorg.) und smtliche Praktika. Ich denk des wird mir anfangs vielleicht schon etwas helfen, doch denk ich ist es kein immenser Vorteil. Hchstens vielleicht Molekularbio und Biochemie, da dort echt ein massiver Schwerpunkt gelegen war.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Davon hab ich leider nicht soviel Plan. Physik ist ein rotes Tuch fr mich! Hab davon 0 Plan!

----------


## Palimpalim

Jeder hat so seine Strken. Dafr bist du als Physiotherapeutin bestimmt in Anatomie super bewandert. Aber man kann sich ja alles beibringen (lassen). Lerngruppen sind in Naturwissenschaften echt super!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja ich denke Ana wird mir nich so schwer fallen, da ich das alles schonmal hatte. Auch Physiologie drfte kein Problem sein. Bio hatte ich im Abi als Grundkurs, da hatte ich immer 15 Punkte, das drfte wohl kein Problem sein und auch in Chemie war ich in der Schule nie schlecht, ist aber schon lange her. 
Physik hatte ich nie wirklich, da waren irgendwie immer die Lehrer krank.... hatte das das letzte mal 2002 in der 9ten Klasse. Erinnerung daran =0
Und das bisschen Physik, das wir in der Ausbildung hatten wird mir da auch nicht wirklich helfen.

Naja aber darber mach ich mir jetzt nicht so die Gedanken. Ist bestimmt alles machbar! Ich mach mir eher sorgen, darber ob ich berhaupt einen Platz bekomme.

----------


## Palimpalim

Wo hast du dich berall beworben und hast du deinen Platz sicher?
Ich wei halt echt nicht wie ich die Chancen einstufen soll. Vielleich sind es dieses Jahr ja nicht sooo viele Bewerber mit super Schnitten...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab mich nur in Homburg beworben. Das wird extrem knapp. Hab 1,7 mit Dienst. Aber es gibt dort dieses Jahr 29 Pltze mehr als im letzten Jahr und da war der NC trotz G8 im Saarland auch 1,7 + Dienst....also hab ich noch Hoffnung

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich glaube, dass man alles lernan KANN, aber man muss sich wirklich dahinterklemmen, um alles beim ersten mal zu bestehen. Ich kenn doch einige, die bsp. Biochemie als Wackelfach 2 - 3 mal wiederholen mussten. Auch Physik sollte man anscheinend nicht unterschtzen...Aber genieen wir noch unsere freie Zeit, denn die Semesterferien werden mit Famulaturen, KPP usw. belegt sein.

----------


## Palimpalim

Wo kann man denn erfahren wie viele Pltze die Unis dieses jahr vergeben? Hast du direkt bei der Uni angerufen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wo kann man denn erfahren wie viele Pltze die Unis dieses jahr vergeben? Hast du direkt bei der Uni angerufen?


Ich wei es von der Uni direkt. Eine Freundin die sich auch beworben hat, kennt einen Prof. von dort gut und die war vor 2 oder 3 Wochen bei dem und hat gefragt wieviel Pltze es gibt. Ich denke, dass die ZVS die Zahlen in sptestens 3 Wochen verffentlich wird. Vieleicht auch schon frher.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich denke, wenns dieses Jahr nix wird, wirds auch im kommenden Jahr schwierig, da dann u.a. in Bayern das G8 kommt. Ich finde auch, dass viel zu wenig Unis im SS Humanmedizin anbieten. Dann wre der Andrang im WS doch etwas geringer und der NC vielleicht etwas niedriger.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich hab ne Ausbildung zur Bankkauffrau gemacht - danach ziemlich schnell gemerkt, dass es nix fr mich ist. Hab dann mein Abi per Fernstudium nachgeholt um meinen Traum mit dem Medizinstudium verwirklichen zu knnen 
> 
> Dieses Warten ist schrecklich!!!!


Ui, Fernabitur war bestimmt nicht einfach!

Welchen Schnitt hast du erreichen knnen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich denke auch, dass es sehr schwer wird in den nchsten Jahren mit 1,6< einen Platz zu bekommen. Wenn ich dieses Jahr nix bekomme, werd ich 3 Jahre arbeiten, TMS machen und mich dann auch an anderen Unis bewerben. Dann gibts nmlich elternunabhniges Bafg.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ja das Warten hab ich auch schon eingepant. Nur fh ich mich so alt. Wenn ich mit 12 WS an den Start ginge, wr ich 25. Dann 6 Jahre Studium, also 31. Und dann noch nen Facharzt mit ca. 6 Jahren. Dann bin ich 37!!!! Oh mein Gott...  :grrrr....:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja das Warten hab ich auch schon eingepant. Nur fh ich mich so alt. Wenn ich mit 12 WS an den Start ginge, wr ich 25. Dann 6 Jahre Studium, also 31. Und dann noch nen Facharzt mit ca. 6 Jahren. Dann bin ich 37!!!! Oh mein Gott...


Was soll ich da sagen *g*
Ich bin jetzt 23 und fhle mich jetzt schon ALT oh HILFE!!! wenn ich wirklich noch 5-6 Jahre warten msste (ich will gar nicht dran denken) bin ich 28-29 wenn ich anfangen kann.... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAA....
Hilfe NEIN....will gar nicht dran denken!

----------


## Palimpalim

Wieso noch 5 Jahre?
Du hast doch schon 8 (???) WS durch Ausbildung und FSJ, oder?
Also in 2 Jahren (mit 25  :hmmm...: ) biste dann auch drin!

----------


## DaVinci

> Ja das Warten hab ich auch schon eingepant. Nur fh ich mich so alt. Wenn ich mit 12 WS an den Start ginge, wr ich 25. Dann 6 Jahre Studium, also 31. Und dann noch nen Facharzt mit ca. 6 Jahren. Dann bin ich 37!!!! Oh mein Gott...


Also mit 37 seinen Facharzt zu machen, is doch vollkommen ok, du kannst dann noch locker >20 Jahre arbeiten...
Gut, alle die frher mit dem Studium anfangen, sind auch erst mit Anfang\Mitte 30 mit ihrem Facharzt fertig. Auf die paar Jahre kommt es nicht an. Einziger Unterschied: die Erfahrung.

----------


## Palimpalim

Sicher ist es OK seinen Facharzt auch noch mit 40 zu machen, aber diese ewige Warterei in der man ja doch eher Dinge macht, die einem im Studium spter oft nur kurz weiterhelfen, ist schon frustrierend...

----------


## DaVinci

Jepp, das stimmt... :kotzen:

----------


## Palimpalim

Bist du auch so ein armes Warteopfer???
Wo hast du dich berall beworben?

----------


## DaVinci

Ja, ich bin auch ein Opfer unseres Bildungssystems  :Aufgepasst!: ...
Rechne aber mit einer Zulassung im August, meine OPs sind Marburg, Gieen, Frankfurt....

----------


## Palimpalim

Also das sollte doch allemal klappen  :hmmm...: 
Ich bin da noch eher am zweifeln... Vielleicht, wenn ich wirklich extrem viel Glck hab, sehen wir uns in Gieen!

----------


## DaVinci

Ich tendiere eher zu Marburg...

----------


## sunny0603

Wenn es bei mir zum WS mit einem Platz klappen sollte ( habe jetzt 12 Wartesemester), dann starte ich mit 26, bis ich dann fertig wre und irgendwann Fachrztin wre, bin ich auch Ende 30. Aber hauptsache man macht das, was man wirklich mchte!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ja das Warten hab ich auch schon eingepant. Nur fh ich mich so alt. Wenn ich mit 12 WS an den Start ginge, wr ich 25. Dann 6 Jahre Studium, also 31. Und dann noch nen Facharzt mit ca. 6 Jahren. Dann bin ich 37!!!! Oh mein Gott...


Ich werd im August 26 und fang dieses Semester an.

So what? :P

----------


## Palimpalim

Nachdem ich schon mal im Lokalforum gefragt hab, aber sich dort niemand gemeldet hat, frag ich hier nochmal: Is hier jemand der auch im schnen Bayern studieren will??? Ich find es tummeln sich hier extrem viele Mannheimer, Heidelberger usw. aber keiner mchte in den sonnigen Sden!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wieso noch 5 Jahre?
> Du hast doch schon 8 (???) WS durch Ausbildung und FSJ, oder?
> Also in 2 Jahren (mit 25 ) biste dann auch drin!


Ne *g* Ausbildung vorm Abi zhlt leider nicht als Wartezeit. 
Hab also zz nur 2 WS

----------


## Palimpalim

Na des is ja mal wieder saubld...
Da find ich unsere Brokratie wirklich nicht ganz gerecht, denn ob ich jetzt vor oder nach dem Abi dieses Wissen erworben habe ist doch eigentlich egal.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bis vor ein paar Jahren, zhlten Ausbildungen vorm Abi auch noch zur WZ, das ist aber abgeschafft worden, leider. 
Naja ich hoffe ja noch auf nen Platz im ADH.

----------


## Palimpalim

Wenns im AdH nicht klappt, gibts immer noch das Nachrckverfahren und das Los  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Jo mir egal hauptsache drin!

----------


## Miu

> Nachdem ich schon mal im Lokalforum gefragt hab, aber sich dort niemand gemeldet hat, frag ich hier nochmal: Is hier jemand der auch im schnen Bayern studieren will??? Ich find es tummeln sich hier extrem viele Mannheimer, Heidelberger usw. aber keiner mchte in den sonnigen Sden!


Naja.. mit "wollen" hat das wohl weniger zu tun, sondern eher mit "knnen". Ich bin Mnchnerin und habe keine einzige bayerische Uni auf meine AdH- Liste gesetzt. Ich wrde ja liebend gern in Bayern bleiben, aber mit 1,7 ist Bayern nicht drin.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Naja.. mit "wollen" hat das wohl weniger zu tun, sondern eher mit "knnen". Ich bin Mnchnerin und habe keine einzige bayerische Uni auf meine AdH- Liste gesetzt. Ich wrde ja liebend gern in Bayern bleiben, aber mit 1,7 ist Bayern nicht drin.


Wo hast du dich denn berall beworben?

----------


## bb-freak

Puhhh. Schei Wetter drauen und Leute alle keine Zeit....Da will man sich mal verrckt machen hier und dann ist niemand da. Das Leben ist unfair^^
Ich frage trotzdem mal was: wie is das  bei der Immatrikulation? Das ist von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich, ob man persnlich erscheinen muss oder?

----------


## DaVinci

Jepp, da hast du Recht, unterscheidet sich von Uni zu Uni...

----------


## bb-freak

Danke. Und mein Gesprchsthema hat sich wieder erschpft. Wird wohl auf nen Film oder ein Buch hinauslaufen heute Abend. Mistwetter...

----------


## Distress Misstress

Ich bin in the air tonight  :Grinnnss!:  Karaokebar ruft! Und auch sonst mache ich mich nicht mehr verrckt, weil es keinen Sinn hat. Lieber mit den niedrigsten Erwartungen rangehen, um nicht enttuscht zu werden, als den ganzen Sommer lang Daumen zu zerquetschen.  :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bin dann auch mal wieder da. Hatte gestern San Dienst auf unserem Stadtfest! War voll langweilig, fast nix zu tun. Selbst unserem Notarzt war irgendwann so langweilig, dass er freiwillig Streife gelaufen ist. Hab gedacht ich knnt mich dort gut ablenken, aber n.... ging nur so lange gut bis ein RA von der Wache (Warter 12 WS) gekommen ist und gemeint hat: "Nur noch 3 Wochen.... ich dreh durch!" Nerv nerv...Ablenkung dahin....dann haben wir mit unserem NA berlegt was wir machen wenns dieses Jahr nicht klappt....das sag ich euch aber besser jetzt nicht.

----------


## DocMartin

> Ohja, vor allem wenn einem von der Freundin ein Penis in das Biologiebuch gemalt wird....



Mein Kumpel und Sitznachbar war nie so diskret und hat mir schne Bilder mit entsprechenden Motiven immer auf Hnde, Arme und Beine gemalt^^

So Leute bin wieder da  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab mir grad die letzten Seiten durchgelesen und muss die Vermutung uern, dass bei den Mengen an Spam, die hier gepostet werden, wahrscheinlich bald ein Admin vorbeischneit und den Thread dicht machen, weil die Serverkapazitten erschpft sind^^

----------


## jona1708

Hm. Dann mssen wir einen neuen Thread erffnen. Also, die Diskussionen -seien sie auch noch so schwachsinnig- sollten bleiben.

Wo warst du denn?

----------


## DocMartin

Am Arsch der Welt^^ (Zechlin)

Aber war echt schn, hatten nen nettes kleines Ferienhaus direkt am See.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wo ist das? Hab ich noch nie gehrt....

Aber dass wir nicht geschlossen werden...zum Thema!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA verrckt mach! Ich will nicht mehr warten!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Wo ist das? Hab ich noch nie gehrt....
> 
> Aber dass wir nicht geschlossen werden...zum Thema!
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA verrckt mach! Ich will nicht mehr warten!


Anschliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiie  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab gestern versucht mich ein wenig auf unserem Stadtfest abzulenken....aber diesmal privat...hat aber irgendwie auch net so richtig funktioniert.... Je mehr ich getrunken hab, desto nachdenklicher wurde ich.... und heut hab ich nen Kater *g*  
...Alk ist doch keine Lsung....schn wrs gewesen *g*

----------


## Kyutrexx

Dann hilft wohl nur noch Haloperidol zur Ablenkung  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Distress Misstress

Hehe der Thread wird sicher nicht dicht gemacht werden! Die Mods haben Verstndnis fr uns aufgescheuchten Kinder, schliesslich waren sie selbst auch mal so  :Grinnnss!: 

Willkommen zurck, Martin! Du hast PN  :Micro:  Du httest ruhig mal besseres Wetter mitbringen knnen, Alter!

Zum Thema Penismalerei: Es gibt im Studi sogar eine Gruppe, die sich (so hnlich) "Penisse ins Heft des Nachbarn malen ist pure Tolligkeit". Scheint was fr euch zu sein  :hmmm...:  Ich hingegen habe bei Langeweile immer nur meinen Nachbarn geschlagen. Darin habe ich eine Leidenschaft gefunden. Also im Nachbarn jetzt.  :Grinnnss!: 

Was die Aufregung angeht: Die ist totaaaaaaaaaaaaal weg. Ich habe nun die Station frs FSJ gewechselt. Vorher OP-Schleuse, jetzt Augenheilkunde. Sicherlich auch cool, aber OP-Schleuse ist halt cooler... Allen Patienten die Hndchen halten, sie beruhigen, bisschen schnackeln, lachen... Schade! Aber KPP sei dank...

# @ fallenangel: Alkohol ist bse! Gibt es hier sonst noch Nichttrinker?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> # @ fallenangel: Alkohol ist bse! Gibt es hier sonst noch Nichttrinker?


*Arm heb*
Ich ess nich mal Mon Cheri.

Dafr ess ich Pringles, das Dioxin darin killt mich schneller als es Alkohol knnte  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## DocMartin

> Hehe der Thread wird sicher nicht dicht gemacht werden! Die Mods haben Verstndnis fr uns aufgescheuchten Kinder, schliesslich waren sie selbst auch mal so 
> 
> Willkommen zurck, Martin! Du hast PN  Du httest ruhig mal besseres Wetter mitbringen knnen, Alter!
> 
> Zum Thema Penismalerei: Es gibt im Studi sogar eine Gruppe, die sich (so hnlich) "Penisse ins Heft des Nachbarn malen ist pure Tolligkeit". Scheint was fr euch zu sein  Ich hingegen habe bei Langeweile immer nur meinen Nachbarn geschlagen. Darin habe ich eine Leidenschaft gefunden. Also im Nachbarn jetzt. 
> 
> Was die Aufregung angeht: Die ist totaaaaaaaaaaaaal weg. Ich habe nun die Station frs FSJ gewechselt. Vorher OP-Schleuse, jetzt Augenheilkunde. Sicherlich auch cool, aber OP-Schleuse ist halt cooler... Allen Patienten die Hndchen halten, sie beruhigen, bisschen schnackeln, lachen... Schade! Aber KPP sei dank...
> 
> # @ fallenangel: Alkohol ist bse! Gibt es hier sonst noch Nichttrinker?



Du hast deinen Nachbarn geschlagen? Und du bist Abstinenzlerin? 

 :Oh nee...: 
Vielleicht berleg ich mir das mit dem Treffen nochmal  :bhh: 

Kumpel macht Zivi auch im OP, der findets ganz cool.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Eigentlich gehr ich auch zu den wenig - nichts Trinkern weil ich fast immer fahren muss... aber 2-3 mal im Jahr muss das einfach mal sein!!!!! 
Aber dann auch nur an irgendeinem Fest / Geburtstag oder so wenn ich nicht fahren muss und vor allem nur am WE.
Ich finds echt schon grenzwertig wenn ich abends unter der Woche mit Freunden / Bekannten telefoniere und die mir dann erzhlen: " Ich trink jetzt noch ein Bier und dann geh ich pennen"....und das jeden Tag...

----------


## DocMartin

> *Arm heb*
> Ich ess nich mal Mon Cheri.
> 
> Dafr ess ich Pringles, das Dioxin darin killt mich schneller als es Alkohol knnte .


Hast du schon ne Vorbildung? Du schmeit hier so mit Fachbegriffen um dich  ::-oopss: 

BTW: Ich hab was zu unserer Literaturdebatte anzumerken:

1. Empfehlung: Hab im Urlaub "Glck kommt selten allein" von Eckart von Hirschhausen gelesen. Das Buch ist einfach mal richtig richtig lustig! Daumen hoch! Auerdem ist seine Schwester an meiner Exschule (haha cool das sagen zu knnen) Mathelehrerin  :bhh: 

2. Hab ich mir mal House of God bestellt und eben ist auch mein "Abenteuer Medizinstudium" von Medilearn gekommen, in den ich mich spter mal vertiefen werde.  Zu ersterem: Wie macht ihr das bei englischen Bchern, guckt ihr jede unbekannte Vokabel nach oder nicht?

----------


## DocMartin

> Eigentlich gehr ich auch zu den wenig - nichts Trinkern weil ich fast immer fahren muss... aber 2-3 mal im Jahr muss das einfach mal sein!!!!! 
> Aber dann auch nur an irgendeinem Fest / Geburtstag oder so wenn ich nicht fahren muss und vor allem nur am WE.
> Ich finds echt schon grenzwertig wenn ich abends unter der Woche mit Freunden / Bekannten telefoniere und die mir dann erzhlen: " Ich trink jetzt noch ein Bier und dann geh ich pennen"....und das jeden Tag...


Ja, das find ich auch assi :dagegen: 

Aber bei Parties kann mans auch mal so richtig schn krachen lassen, find ich und Silvester ist traditionell Abschuss angesagt  ::-bee:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wie macht ihr das bei englischen Bchern, guckt ihr jede unbekannte Vokabel nach oder nicht?


N, den Sinn versteht man meistens ja auch so....Ich schau nur nach wenn ich gar nicht verstehe was gemeint ist und das ist eher selten, vieleicht 3-4 mal pro Buch oder so, je nach Buch lnge eben. Manchmal, wie bei HP auch gar nicht.

----------


## jona1708

> Vielleicht berleg ich mir das mit dem Treffen nochmal


Treffen?

----------


## Distress Misstress

Hehe Martin, keine Sorge, ich bin keine Anti-Trinkerin; ich trinke nur nicht. Wenn mir aber jemand mal was Vernnftiges anbietet, trink ich auch mal ein Glschen mit  :Grinnnss!:  Du kannst mich notfalls ja schnsaufen und ich dich schlagen - dann sind wir glcklich  :Grinnnss!: 

Martin: Vielleicht sagt dir ja der Lilliput zu...? Aber ich htte nun auch nicht so recht Lust, jedesmal etwas rumblttern zu mssen, um ein Wort zu suchen, zumal ich das Glck hab, mir immer irgendeinen Sinn zusammenreimen zu knnen. Lilliput kostet 2,50 und ist genausos wie eine Checkersonnenbrille  :hmmm...: 

@ fallenangel: Gruselig... Alkoholismus zeichnet sich wohl auch nicht unbedingt durch die Menge aus, sondern durch die Regelmssigkeit... Und was sagen die Zahnis denn dazu? Ein Bier vor dem Schlafengehen...  :Oh nee...: 

@ Kyutrexx: Ich werde von Alkohol immer recht schnell mde und ich bin genauso gut drauf wie vorher und auch genauso bekloppt. Ich tanz auch ohne Alkohol auf dem Tisch, wenn die Gesellschaft stimmt. In der Karaokebar letztens hatte ich leider ein bisschen Pech, aber so ist das nunmal, wenn einer bei Facebook schreibt, dass was am Abend X geht und jeder jeden einldt. Mon Chri ist aber ganz nett  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bin grad voll mde.... jaja der Alk *g*
Am liebsten wrd ich durchschlafen bis 23.9....
Am Freitag hat brigens meine KV angerufen, ich muss meine KV jetzt doch nicht bezahlen JUHU!!!  Es gibt irgendeine Sonderregelung fr Zeiten zwischen 2 Ausbildungen und die gillt auch noch ber 23....
Das ist voll cool...

----------


## DocMartin

> Hehe Martin, keine Sorge, ich bin keine Anti-Trinkerin; ich trinke nur nicht. Wenn mir aber jemand mal was Vernnftiges anbietet, trink ich auch mal ein Glschen mit  Du kannst mich notfalls ja schnsaufen und ich dich schlagen - dann sind wir glcklich


Ich hoffe nicht, dass das ntig sein wird und das mit dem Schlagen... Ich bin zwar generell offen eingestellt, aber ich glaub, das ist hier nicht mehr jungendfrei  :bhh: 




> Martin: Vielleicht sagt dir ja der Lilliput zu...? Aber ich htte nun auch nicht so recht Lust, jedesmal etwas rumblttern zu mssen, um ein Wort zu suchen, zumal ich das Glck hab, mir immer irgendeinen Sinn zusammenreimen zu knnen. Lilliput kostet 2,50 und ist genausos wie eine Checkersonnenbrille


 :Blush:  ist das ein Wrterbuch oder ein Cocktail?^^




> @ Kyutrexx: Ich werde von Alkohol immer recht schnell mde


Das kenn ich! Das ist bei mir die Party/Chill Schwelle, wenn ich dann nmlich mehr trinke, werd ich zum Partytier und bin auch nicht mehr mde ::-dance: 




> Ich tanz auch ohne Alkohol auf dem Tisch, wenn die Gesellschaft stimmt.


 :Party:  :Top:

----------


## Distress Misstress

Hehe Martin, Liliput (mit einem L, habs falsch getippt) ist das hier. Man sieht die Tastatur; das Bchlein ist also wirklich winzig.
Ich hab heute noch in meiner Federtasche das Grundgesetz im Miniformat, kennt ihr das? Das Heftchen ist vielleicht so gross wie ein Euro-Stck  :Grinnnss!: 
Und zum Tischnachbarnerven sehe PN  :Grinnnss!: 

Was die Trinkschwellen angeht; ich weiss nicht, ob ich so heiss drauf bin, auszutesten, wann ich ein Partytier werde. Ich steh nicht so sehr auf Leute, die betrunken sind und will es daher auch selbst nicht sein. Mich nerven ja oft schon angetrunkene Leute (aber vor allem jene, die depressiv werden)...

@ fallenangel: Schon Literatur gefunden?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Nicht so wirklich...war letzte Woche im Thalia und wollte mal nach "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer"  schauen, die hatten das Buch aber nicht da. 
Bin jetzt gerade dabei House of god zum ca. 20 mal zu lesen *g* 
Hat jemand schon mal den kleinen Medicus gelesen?

----------


## Kensington

Wei nicht wohin man das jetzt posten sollte, aber mchte das mal gesagt haben:
In Gedenken und in tiefer Trauer mit allen Opfern der Loveparade 2010. Eine Party, die entstand um Frieden zu verbreiten und mit Vorurteilen aufzurumen und die nun so furchtbar zu Ende geht. Ein Dank an alle Sanitter, Polizisten und Einsatzkrften etc. die geholfen haben weitere Tote zu vermeiden.
Mge Gott die Hand schtzend ber die Angehrigen der Opfer und die Verletzten halten.

Vielleicht fhlt sich ja auch hier der eine oder andere Sani angesprochen.

----------


## DocMartin

*Schweigeminute*   Kensingtion, bist du das in real auf deinem Profilpic?

----------


## Distress Misstress

Ohne dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen; das ist nun wirklich nicht der richtige Thread dafr. Da htte man nur die letzten Beitrge lesen mssen.
Warst du als Sani dort?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wei nicht wohin man das jetzt posten sollte, aber mchte das mal gesagt haben:
> In Gedenken und in tiefer Trauer mit allen Opfern der Loveparade 2010. Eine Party, die entstand um Frieden zu verbreiten und mit Vorurteilen aufzurumen und die nun so furchtbar zu Ende geht. Ein Dank an alle Sanitter, Polizisten und Einsatzkrften etc. die geholfen haben weitere Tote zu vermeiden.
> Mge Gott die Hand schtzend ber die Angehrigen der Opfer und die Verletzten halten.
> 
> Vielleicht fhlt sich ja auch hier der eine oder andere Sani angesprochen.


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Kensington

Nein, bin kein Sanitter. Deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben, dass ich nicht wei in welchen Thread das soll. Ich wollte es nurmal gesagt haben, weil es mich bewegt.
Wenn es jemanden strt, tut es mir leid.
@Distress

Ja, ich bin das ;) Wieso ? 
@DocMartin

----------


## Distress Misstress

@ Kensington: Nein, absolut nicht, so war es auch nicht gemeint. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich dich bisher hier nie ohne Foto gesehen hatte und mir deshalb gleich eine Vermutung durch den Kopf schoss, als dann dein Beitrag hier kam. Und so ein kleines bisschen hatte ich Bedenken, dass die Nachricht von dir dann auch unwrdig weggespammt wird, wenn auch nicht von den derzeitig Anwesenden hier (also fallenangel, DocMartin und ich).

----------


## DocMartin

> Ja, ich bin das ;) Wieso ? 
> @DocMartin


Also 1. bin ich entweder n bischen blde, oder das ist nen technischer Fehler, weil wenn ich so im Thread auf das Bild gucke definitiv ein anderes sehe, als wenn ich drauf klicke^^

aber wenn ich drauf klicke, dann deswegen weil: Naaiissseee  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bin froh, dass ich als Sanitter noch nie bei so einem wie es heit "Groschadensereignis" dabei sein musste. Kann mir das auch ganz schwer vorstellen. Einige aus meinem DRK OV waren damals in Ramstein bei dem schweren Flugshow Unglck dabei. Die Bilder davon werden manchmal zu Ausbildungszwecken verwendet. Ich bekomm immer Gnsehaut, wenn die darber erzhlen.

----------


## Distress Misstress

> Die Bilder davon werden manchmal zu Ausbildungszwecken verwendet. Ich bekomm immer Gnsehaut, wenn die darber erzhlen.


Ich glaube, das ist recht natrlich. Und wenn man selbst dabei ist, dann wrden meiner Meinung nach auch wohl eher eine Minderheit der Sanis vollkommen versteinert weinend zusammenbrechen, oder was meint ihr?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das Problem bei Massenpaniken oder Schlgereien ist ja auch, dass du als Sani meistens gar nicht zu den Patienten kommst. Normalerweise drfen wir gar nicht ins Gefahrengebiet d.h bei Schlgereien warten bis die Polizei da ist und die sich nicht mehr kloppen und bei Massenpanik o. warten bis dir die Feuerwehr die Patienten bringt. Wenn du als Sani da rein gehst ist das eher Contraproduktive. Ein toter / verletzter Sani bringt niemandem was. 
Es werden auerhalb Behandlungspltze aufgebaut, dort wird von einem LNA entschieden in welches Zelt der jenige kommt und dann wird behandelt. 
Die eher weniger erfahrenen Sanis sind dann eher in den zu Betreuenden oder Leichtverletzen zu finden. 
Es gibt extra Plne wer wann und wie alamiert wird und wie was abzulaufen hat, aber das ist meistens nur Theorie.

----------


## DocMartin

Na sicha  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kensington

> Also 1. bin ich entweder n bischen blde, oder das ist nen technischer Fehler, weil wenn ich so im Thread auf das Bild gucke definitiv ein anderes sehe, als wenn ich drauf klicke^^
> 
> aber wenn ich drauf klicke, dann deswegen weil: Naaiissseee


hm ja danke, wenn das jetzt ein Kompliment deinerseits war. War aufm Abiball, das Foto. Wenn der schon absolut ******* war, dann wenigstens gut aussehen.

Wollt hier eh schon fters mal mitschreiben, aber habe nie Zeit gefunden.

----------


## Palimpalim

Waah!!!
Hab grad erst so richtig realisiert, dass die G9-ler ja schon so frh das nchstes Jahr machen, dass sie sich frs SS bewerben!!!!???? Noch mehr Konkurrenz fr die "schlechteren"  :grrrr....: 
Steht schon fest, ob/wie die Unis das kompensieren wollen?

----------


## Kensington

Habe vorhin in einem Forum mitgelesen, wo sich Sanis geuert haben, welche dabei waren. Einfach nur furchtbar.

War gestern Abend/Nacht weg und habs erst heut morgen beim Frhstck inner Zeitung gesehen. Mir standen echt die Trnen in den Augen. So krass.
War zwar noch nie auf der LP, aber oft auf der Streetparade. Ohje.

----------


## Kensington

> Waah!!!
> Hab grad erst so richtig realisiert, dass die G9-ler ja schon so frh das nchstes Jahr machen, dass sie sich frs SS bewerben!!!!???? Noch mehr Konkurrenz fr die "schlechteren" 
> Steht schon fest, ob/wie die Unis das kompensieren wollen?


Welches Bundesland? in BW ist das nicht so.

----------


## Palimpalim

Also in Bayern sollen, soweit ich wei, die "ersten", also die G9er schon frher Abi machen, sodass es eben frs WS nicht ganz so eng wird.

----------


## Kensington

Boah, die Bayern schon wieder ;) Erst holen sie die Meisterschaft und dann sowas...
Welchen DN hast du denn?

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich hab DN 1,6 und bin schon am bangen... Aber ich denk fr eins der Nachrckverfahren sollts reichen :hmmm...:

----------


## DocMartin

> hm ja danke, wenn das jetzt ein Kompliment deinerseits war. War aufm Abiball, das Foto. Wenn der schon absolut ******* war, dann wenigstens gut aussehen.
> 
> Wollt hier eh schon fters mal mitschreiben, aber habe nie Zeit gefunden.


Jep war eins^^

Was treibst du denn so zeitaufwendiges im Moment? Is doch postabichillzeit...

Was ist G9?  :Blush:

----------


## Palimpalim

G9 ist quasi das 9-jhrige Gym. In Bayern ist ja nchstes Jahr der doppelte Jahrgang mit G8.

----------


## Kensington

G9 ist einfach der normale Abijahrgang und G8 der neue, welcher nur 8 Jahre Gymi beinhaltet.

Also bis morgen bin ich auch am chillen. Halt Freibad, feiern, shoppen, essen gehen, Sport usw.. Bin halt ein aktiver Mensch ;)
Aber ab morgen arbeite ich 4 Wochen. Ole, ole. Bisschen Geld verdienen fr meine Usa- Rundreise next year.

Dann mal Danke Doccy, ejtzt msste das gehen mit dem groen Foto ;) Falls es noch zur Debatte steht.

----------


## Kensington

1,6 geht doch. Ich hab 1,7. Das ist wirklich bitter.

----------


## Palimpalim

Also ich denk, dass man sich selbst mit 1,5 schon dieses Jahr Sorgen machen sollte. Vor allem wird es sicher nichts mit meinen Wunschunis, auer ich find nen Tauschwilligen  :hmmm...: 
Wo hast du dich denn berall beworben?

----------


## Kensington

Ich habe nichtmal Wunschunis ;). Achwas, wrde nicht so mega schwarz sehen. Mit 1,5 ist man drinnen, wenn man sich gut bewirbt.
Hab mich in Hannover, FFM, Halle, Ddorf, Ulm und Homburg beworben und du?!

Klar, Lust habe ich keine auf diese Stdte, aber was tutman nicht alles fr die potenzielle Karriere?

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab mich quer durch Bayern beworben: Regensburg, Mnchen, Erlangen, Ulm, Wrzburg und Gieen. Wenns im AdH klappt, dann nur in Gieen. Aber ich hoff aufs Nachrckverfahren. Aber ich hab schon Bedenken, dass ich nirgends ne Zusage bekomm...

----------


## fallenangel30487

1,7 ist total sch***, geht mir genauso...Da bist du echt so an der Grenze. Mit besser als 1,7 kannst du dir ja recht sicher sein einen Platz zu bekommen (kommt natrlich auf die Uni an) und mit schlechter als 1,8 (ohne andere Qualis, und natrlich je nach LKs und Uni) kannst du dir fast sicher sein dass es nix wird. Aber mit 1,7 ...naja kann sein, kann nicht sein....

----------


## Palimpalim

Wenn man nicht Ortsgebunden ist, denk ich mal, dass man auch mit 1,9 noch zu Auswahlgesprchen etc. kommt und den TMS gibts ja auch noch. Aber ab 1,5 wirds echt kritisch, leider. Ich finds auch immer frustrierend, wenn Freunde, die schlechter waren als man selbst, oder kein Abi haben, immer sagen dass man ja eh so gut war. Sicher sind wir gut gewesen, aber fr HM reichts leider nicht gleich  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Hast du schon ne Vorbildung?


-> PN  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich finde es viel frustrierender wenn Freunde / Bekannte dir erzhlen, dass sie als sie angefangen haben noch mit 1,9 - 2,... problemlos reingekommen sind. 
Eine Bekannte von mir (1 Jahr lter als ich) ist Ende letztes Jahr fertig geworden und die ist mit 1,9 ohne Dienst , TMS oder sonst was reingekommen und war noch nicht mal die schlechteste.

----------


## Kensington

Das ist echt so Fallenangel. Naja, ich hoffe einfach, dass ich in Hannover zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen werde und die Mdels und Jungs dort mit meinem sddeutschen Charme umhaue ( ;) oder so hnlich).

Finde 1,7 auch bitter, aber ndern kann man nichts mehr. Wie alt bist du eigentlich Fallen- du hast soviel Vorbildung ?!

----------


## Palimpalim

Ja, und die Tendenz ist ja die, dass es immer schwieriger wird, reinzukommen. Deswegen ist es ja auch mit 1,6 schon bengstigend. Wenns jetzt wirklich ned klappt, wei ich auch nicht was ich machen soll... Vielleicht doch Tiermedizin.

----------


## Kensington

Ich versuche dann erstmal Psychologie in Zrich zu studieren und kann euch dann immer betreuen, wenn ihr der Depression nahe seid.

----------


## Palimpalim

Oh ja,des is echt sehr kollegial  :hmmm...: 
Aber ich war schon 8 Wochen inder Pathologie, ich glaucb mich knn nix mehr schocken (hoff ich doch)

----------


## Geerthe

Wieso in der Schweiz?
Warum kannst du da studieren?

----------


## bb-freak

So...dann reihe ich mich mal ein in den Thread.
@kensington: geht das so einfach im ausland? weil bei Medizin habe ich gehrt ist es in Wien einfacher genommen zu werden. Man hat nur Eingangstest und stndig leistungsdruck, weil zu viele Leute aufgenommen werden.

----------


## Kensington

Ich war 13 Jahre in der Schule, mich schockt auch nichts mehr ;)
Was mich immer nervt, dass man in so Foren nie wei, ob jemand mnnlich oder weiblich ist, auer es ist durch den Nick erkenntlich. Wollt ich nur mal so anmerken.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Das ist echt so Fallenangel. Naja, ich hoffe einfach, dass ich in Hannover zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen werde und die Mdels und Jungs dort mit meinem sddeutschen Charme umhaue ( ;) oder so hnlich).
> 
> Finde 1,7 auch bitter, aber ndern kann man nichts mehr. Wie alt bist du eigentlich Fallen- du hast soviel Vorbildung ?!


Ich bin 23. Hab erst eine Ausbildung zur PT gemacht, dann Abi und jetzt FSJ fr den Dienstbonus...so nebenbei hab ich RS gemacht. 
Ich hatte mir nach der Ausbildung berlegt wie ich am schnellsten an einen HM Platz komme, Berufserfahrung + Test oder eben Abi und weil man damals noch 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung im Saarland gebraucht hat (jetzt 3) hab ich mich fr Abi entschieden ( 2 Jahre). Am Anfang war ich total stolz auf meine 1,7, da ich frher in der Realschule immer voll schlecht war, aber zz frag ich mich warum ich mir die 2 Jahre Schule nochmal angetan hab....Hat mir ja bis jetzt nix gebracht. Hab schon berlegt mir mein Abi aberkennen zu lassen, dann komm ich schneller an nen Platz

----------


## Palimpalim

@ Kensington: Also ich bin w  :Grinnnss!: 
@ Fallenangel: Kann man sich sein Abi aberkennen lassen????

----------


## bb-freak

> Ich war 13 Jahre in der Schule, mich schockt auch nichts mehr ;)
> Was mich immer nervt, dass man in so Foren nie wei, ob jemand mnnlich oder weiblich ist, auer es ist durch den Nick erkenntlich. Wollt ich nur mal so anmerken.


ah ja: m. falls das jemanden interessiert

----------


## fallenangel30487

Keine Ahnung...vieleicht wenn man erzhlt dass man gespickt hat oder so....

----------


## Kensington

So, erstmal zur Schweiz:
Psychologie darf jeder Deutsche in CH studieren, sofern er in Dtl. einen Studienplatz nachweisen kann und von derjenigen Uni auserwhlt wird.
Medizin darf man als Deutscher nur studieren, wenn man besondere Kriterien erfllt ( Aufenthaltsgenehmigung C; Doppelstaatsbrgerschaft etc.). Des weiteren muss man den EMS bestehen. Die Note ist bei beiden Studiengngen irrelevant. 
Ich darf dort studieren, da meine Family dort wohnt, Grundstck bzw. ein Haus hat und meine Mum aus Zrich stammt. 
Von daher, kann ich mir eventuell den Lucus gnnen in der Schweiz zu studieren.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> @ Fallenangel: Kann man sich sein Abi aberkennen lassen????


Braucht man eigentlich nicht.

Man knnte sich auch, meiner Kenntnis nach, wenn man Abitur hat, ber die Sonderhochschulzugangsberechtigung bewerben bei der Beruf + Erfahrung zhlt.

Genauso gibt es ja Leute, die Fachhochschulreife (ein Abschluss) + Abitur (weiterer Abschluss) haben. Denen steht es auch frei, sich mit dem besseren von beiden Zeugnissen zu bewerben, wenn sie an eine FH wollen.

----------


## Kensington

Also BB mich interessiert es manchmal schon. Studieren aber ja eh fast nur Weiber Hm, von daher ;)
Fallen, du hast ja n langen Weg hinter dir. Finds immer toll, wenn man es schafft sein Abi nachzuholen usw.. Vor allem, wenn man nicht so optimale Bedingungen hatte ( nicht auf Dich bezogen).

----------


## Geerthe

> So, erstmal zur Schweiz:
> Psychologie darf jeder Deutsche in CH studieren, sofern er in Dtl. einen Studienplatz nachweisen kann und von derjenigen Uni auserwhlt wird.
> Medizin darf man als Deutscher nur studieren, wenn man besondere Kriterien erfllt ( Aufenthaltsgenehmigung C; Doppelstaatsbrgerschaft etc.). Des weiteren muss man den EMS bestehen. Die Note ist bei beiden Studiengngen irrelevant. 
> Ich darf dort studieren, da meine Family dort wohnt, Grundstck bzw. ein Haus hat und meine Mum aus Zrich stammt. 
> Von daher, kann ich mir eventuell den Lucus gnnen in der Schweiz zu studieren.




naja , da ist ja dann wirklich eine Alternative.
Wenn man den Luxus hat. Hast Du dich denn dafr beworben, oder wre es dann erst frs nchste Semster?

----------


## Palimpalim

Kann  man sein Abi nicht auch wiederholen  :hmmm...:   :Grinnnss!:  Des wr doch mal ne Option.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Kann  man sein Abi nicht auch wiederholen   Des wr doch mal ne Option.


Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.

----------


## Geerthe

> Kann  man sein Abi nicht auch wiederholen   Des wr doch mal ne Option.


Matura in  machen und dann ber die Eu-Quote?

----------


## Palimpalim

Vielleicht im Ausland? Aber dann wird des bestimmt wieder stressig mit Anerkennung etc., weil man ja schonmal ein hatte.

----------


## Kensington

> naja , da ist ja dann wirklich eine Alternative.
> Wenn man den Luxus hat. Hast Du dich denn dafr beworben, oder wre es dann erst frs nchste Semster?


Habe mich fr Medi beworben, wenn ich da abgelehnt werde, darf ich mich fr Psycho bewerben.
Brauche halt noch ne Zusage aus Schland, aber das wird schon.( hoffe ich mal)
Auerdem braucht man ein Motivationsschreiben und da ich Psycho schon in der 13. hatte, passt das ja. Ein Empfehlungsschreiben liefer ich auch noch dazu.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Matura in  machen und dann ber die Eu-Quote?


Als Bayer wrde man in  gar nicht so auffallen :Keks: 
Mensch, au was fr Ideen man beim nix-tun kommt...
Und des noch bis zum 2.9  :Oh nee...:  :dagegen:

----------


## bb-freak

> Kann  man sein Abi nicht auch wiederholen   Des wr doch mal ne Option.


kann man nur wenn man eine Stufe wiederholt. Wre sonst echt mal ne Idee.
Aber der groe Rsler will in grauer Zukunft ja eh NC abschaffen.
Wird die Unis nur ni so freuen, bei dem Andrang dann.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das stimmt. Hatte auch schon die wildesten Ideen. Bei uns ist es so dass in der BOS Religion nicht zum Schnitt zhlt. Hatte schon berlegt dagegen vorzugehen. Aber ich denke es wrde viel zu lange dauern bis das Ganze vor Gericht kme.

----------


## Palimpalim

> kann man nur wenn man eine Stufe wiederholt. Wre sonst echt mal ne Idee.
> Aber der groe Rsler will in grauer Zukunft ja eh NC abschaffen.
> Wird die Unis nur ni so freuen, bei dem Andrang dann.


NC abschaffen find ich auch nicht gut, aber es solten meh und unterschiedlichere methoden geboten werden seine DN zu verbessern.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: Regensburg geht ja nur nach DN und 0,1 fr ne Ausbildung. Des is echt schwierig, da reinzukommen. :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## jona1708

> Also ich denk, dass man sich selbst mit 1,5 schon dieses Jahr Sorgen machen sollte. Vor allem wird es sicher nichts mit meinen Wunschunis, auer ich find nen Tauschwilligen 
> Wo hast du dich denn berall beworben?


...Diese hoffnungslosen Aussagen immer. Danke, fr de schlechte Laune, die mir gerade hochkommt............   :Traurig:

----------


## bb-freak

Also ich wsste nicht, wo man abgesehen von Heidelberg und Berlin wirklich enorme Probleme haben sollte mit 1,5 ins AdH zu kommen und dort Chancen zu haben. Weil selbst wenn nur nach DN geht, dann haben gerade diese Unis in der Regel ni die hrtestn NCs

----------


## Palimpalim

Mach dir keine zu groen Sorgen. Aber das ist halt der Verrckt-mach-Thread :hmmm...: !
Ich bin ja auch eine von den Wackelkandidatinnen :Keks: 
Blde Frage, wenn in ca. 2 Wochen die ersten Ergebnisse rauskommen, kann man dann schon Vorhersagen frs AdH treffen????

----------


## Kensington

Bereitet sich hier auch jemand aufs AWG vor?!
Keine Ahnung, Palim. Bin ja Neuabiturient, wir haben noch keinen Plan haha.

----------


## Palimpalim

Der Plan fehlt mir bei Abi08 und ner Ausbildung immer noch! :hmmm...:

----------


## bb-freak

> Bereitet sich hier auch jemand aufs AWG vor?!
> Keine Ahnung, Palim. Bin ja Neuabiturient, wir haben noch keinen Plan haha.


Wie will man sich darauf vorbereiten? In DD soll mal jemand gefragt worden sein, warum die Banane krum ist.
Nur um zu sehen, wie man reagiert. Ich denke man kann sich mal paar Infos ber Klinik und Namensgeber raussuchen, sowie ber die Stadt (Grndungsjahr, besondere Persnlichkeiten usw.)
Fachlich oder so halte ich vorbereiten fr sinnlos. Man kann halt wirkl. nur die Basics machen.

----------


## jona1708

Es ist wirklich zum heulen. Eigentlich versuche ist die zeit sinnvoll zu nutzen.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Also ich wsste nicht, wo man abgesehen von Heidelberg und Berlin wirklich enorme Probleme haben sollte mit 1,5 ins AdH zu kommen und dort Chancen zu haben. Weil selbst wenn nur nach DN geht, dann haben gerade diese Unis in der Regel ni die hrtestn NCs


Also viele Unis (Regensburg, Mnchen,...) haben auch noch im AdH hohe NCs mit 1,4 oder 1,5 und Dienst.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Mach dir keine zu groen Sorgen. Aber das ist halt der Verrckt-mach-Thread!
> Ich bin ja auch eine von den Wackelkandidatinnen
> Blde Frage, wenn in ca. 2 Wochen die ersten Ergebnisse rauskommen, kann man dann schon Vorhersagen frs AdH treffen????


Ich denke, dass man vieleicht ein bisschen was einschtzen kann, wenn die Bewerberzahlen drauen sind. 
Wenn sich an deiner Wunschu Uni 2000 Leute mehr als im letzten Jahr beworben haben, kannst du ja davon ausgehen, dass der NC wohl ein bisschen angezogen hat.

----------


## bb-freak

> Also viele Unis (Regensburg, Mnchen,...) haben auch noch im AdH hohe NCs mit 1,4 oder 1,5 und Dienst.


Tja, frauen. Nur weil ihr ni zum Dienst msst, heit das ni, dass der NC unfair ist.
Und es ging ja um 1,5.
 :hmmm...:  ach und immerhin lebt ihr lnger als wir Mnner.^^

----------


## Palimpalim

Stimmt, in dieser Hinsicht wird man Rckschlsse ziehen knnen. Wann wird das denn bekanntgegeben?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Stimmt, in dieser Hinsicht wird man Rckschlsse ziehen knnen. Wann wird das denn bekanntgegeben?


Ich denke sptestens wenn die ersten Bescheide rausgehen, also so um den 11.8

----------


## Palimpalim

> Tja, frauen. Nur weil ihr ni zum Dienst msst, heit das ni, dass der NC unfair ist.
> Und es ging ja um 1,5.
>  ach und immerhin lebt ihr lnger als wir Mnner.^^


Wir sind ja auch aus Sicht der Evolution die "Krone der Schpfung", wir haben 2 X-Chromosome :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :bhh: 
Nur finde ich wirklich, dass der Dienst eigentlich nicht fair ist als Kriterium.

----------


## bb-freak

> Wir sind ja auch aus Sicht der Evolution die "Krone der Schpfung", wir haben 2 X-Chromosome
> Nur finde ich wirklich, dass der Dienst eigentlich nicht fair ist als Kriterium.


Du, ich finde den NC unfair (trotz guten Abis). Ich kenne genug Leute bei mir an der Schule im Bereich 1,5, die nur auswendig lernen konnten. Und das sagt nun wahrlich nix ber die Qualitt eines Abiturienten in Bezug auf Studium.

----------


## Palimpalim

Das ist ja grad die Problematik. Mich hat Geschichte voll runtergerissen, in By muss man ja alle 4 HJ einbringen. Wenn dies nicht gewesen wr stnd ich jetzt bei 1,3 oder 1,4 :Oh nee...: 
Des war fr mich aber immer ein schwarzes Tuch.
Die DN sagt auch nix ber die Quali eines spteren Arztes!!!

----------


## Palimpalim

Oder sagt man rotes Tuch???

----------


## bb-freak

> Oder sagt man rotes Tuch???


Rotes Tuch. Und nur zur Info: Sachsen macht auch auf neue Oberstufenverordnung...sprich alles einbringen und 5 Prfungen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Die Schulreformen sind auch so ne Sache. Es soll so viel wie mglich gelehrt werden, dann aber dabei im Unterricht nur kurz angeschnitten und was kommt raus? Schler, die von allem etwas wissen und nicht detailliert. Ich find des nicht so toll...

----------


## bb-freak

> Die Schulreformen sind auch so ne Sache. Es soll so viel wie mglich gelehrt werden, dann aber dabei im Unterricht nur kurz angeschnitten und was kommt raus? Schler, die von allem etwas wissen und nicht detailliert. Ich find des nicht so toll...


Jap, aber alles aufregen hilft nix. Augen zu und durch.

----------


## Kensington

Naja, in Bw muss man alles einbringen, auer du belegst abnormal viel. Des weiteren hat man 5 Lks...von daher ;)
Ja, man kann aufs AWG schon was lernen ber die gngigen Themen wie Organspende,Medizingeschichte usw.

----------


## Palimpalim

Wir habens ja schon hinter uns  :hmmm...: 
Aber deswegen wird des Warten auch nicht leichter. Ich find auch absolut keinen Zeitvertreib.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich spiel mal wieder Mahjong *g*

----------


## bb-freak

> Naja, in Bw muss man alles einbringen, auer du belegst abnormal viel. Des weiteren hat man 5 Lks...von daher ;)
> Ja, man kann aufs AWG schon was lernen ber die gngigen Themen wie Organspende,Medizingeschichte usw.


Meinst du wirklich, dass man gefragt wird wann das Penicillin erfunden wurde und hnliches? Bin da eher skeptisch. Meiner Meinung nach wollen sie vor allem testen, wie du auf Neues usw reagierst.
Es ist bestimmt auch bissel Fachwissen dabei, aber ich glaube (und hoffe), dass es weniger ist als solch Allgemeines.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich versuch mich momentan mitm Internet abzulenken. Aber auf Dauer nicht konstruktiv um fr sie nchsten 5 Wochen zu gengen :hmmm...:

----------


## jona1708

> Das ist ja grad die Problematik. Mich hat Geschichte voll runtergerissen, in By muss man ja alle 4 HJ einbringen. Wenn dies nicht gewesen wr stnd ich jetzt bei 1,3 oder 1,4
> Des war fr mich aber immer ein schwarzes Tuch.
> Die DN sagt auch nix ber die Quali eines spteren Arztes!!!


Hat NRW auch. Da stimmt doch was nicht? H

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wenn ich mich dazu motivieren kann, mach ich am Montag mit Chemie/ Physik vorbereiten weiter.... Naja diese Woche geht bei mir da hab ich ein bisschen was zu tun...Kche bestellen, alte Freunde treffen, tapezieren, Oma Geburtstag.... irgendwie wirds schon rumgehen...

Nervt es euch auch so, wenn ich andauernd gefragt werdet: "Und hast du nen Platz bekommen" und ihr knnt denen 20000000 mal erklren, dass man das erst im September erfhrt und das jedes Jahr neu!

----------


## bb-freak

Die Zeit geht zwar rum, aber ich finde diese Planungsunsicherheit am bldesten.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich find halt, man sollte nicht auf Schwchen rumreiten, sondern Strken frdern. Jeder kann nicht berall perfekt sein!

----------


## Palimpalim

Bei mir geht die Zeit berhaupt nicht vorber... Zum lernen kann ich mich auch nicht motivieren. Wird ja eh im Studium wiederholt :hmmm...: 
Hab mir letztens Altklausuren aus Physik,Chemie und Biochemie angeschaut. Ich glaub ich htt die ausm ersten Semester sogar gekonnt :Grinnnss!:  Aber obs zum Bestehen greicht htte, keine Ahnung!

----------


## bb-freak

> Bei mir geht die Zeit berhaupt nicht vorber... Zum lernen kann ich mich auch nicht motivieren. Wird ja eh im Studium wiederholt
> Hab mir letztens Altklausuren aus Physik,Chemie und Biochemie angeschaut. Ich glaub ich htt die ausm ersten Semester sogar gekonnt Aber obs zum Bestehen greicht htte, keine Ahnung!


Wie bist du denn an die rangekommen, wenn man fragen darf?

----------


## Palimpalim

Im Internet von "Alt-Studenten". Musst mal die Fachschaften der einzelnen Unis durchklicken, da findet sich das eine oder andere. Wo des genau war kann ich dir jetzt ausm Stegreif nicht sagen. Wenn ich des nchste mal drauf sto, sag ichs dir.

----------


## bb-freak

> Im Internet von "Alt-Studenten". Musst mal die Fachschaften der einzelnen Unis durchklicken, da findet sich das eine oder andere. Wo des genau war kann ich dir jetzt ausm Stegreif nicht sagen. Wenn ich des nchste mal drauf sto, sag ichs dir.


Achso, ich dachte die sind im Netz oder so direkt drin. 
Puhh. ich wei ni, was ich machen soll. freu mich schon, wenn ich bissel wegkomme mit paar Kumpels nchste Woche an einen See.

----------


## Palimpalim

Die sind schon im Internet als PDF-Datei!
Aber halt von der Fachschaft.

----------


## DocMartin

Also Leute ich muss mal sagen, es macht richtig Spa euch hier kennen zu lernen  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Auch wenn man vielleicht nur einen oberflchlichen Ersteindruck gewinnen kann  :Grinnnss!:  (Distress: Spakanone, Jona: richtig hbsch, bb-freak: lang und nett)  :bhh:

----------


## Palimpalim

Aber mit spezieller Vorbereitung frs Studium werd ichs nicht bertreiben. Die an den Unis mssen ja davon ausgehen, dass da auch welche kommen, die so gut wie keine Naturwissenschaften hatten.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Also Leute ich muss mal sagen, es macht richtig Spa euch hier kennen zu lernen 
> 
> Auch wenn man vielleicht nur einen oberflchlichen Ersteindruck gewinnen kann  (Distress: Spakanone, Jona: richtig hbsch, bb-freak: lang und nett)


 :bhh:  :bhh:  :bhh: Was heit "lang und nett", hab ich was verpasst??? :bhh:  :bhh:  :bhh:

----------


## bb-freak

> Was heit "lang und nett", hab ich was verpasst???


Mal es dir aus Schtzchen. ^^
Das war mal richtig zweideutig von Martin^^

----------


## Palimpalim

Sehr schn.  :hmmm...: 
Man lernt wirklich interessante Leute kennen. Wr toll wenn man halt jetzt schon wsst mit wem man dann mal die Pltze im Hrsaal teilt  :Keks:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Sehr schn. 
> Man lernt wirklich interessante Leute kennen. Wr toll wenn man halt jetzt schon wsst mit wem man dann mal die Pltze im Hrsaal teilt


Ja das wre echt super...aber den ein oder anderen wird man an der Uni bestimmt wieder treffen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Bestimmt. Blde Frage: Findet ihr des auch ned a bissl kurz eine Unterkunft am studienort zu bekommen, wenn man bsp. erst im Nachrckverfahren zugelassen wird?

----------


## bb-freak

> Ja das wre echt super...aber den ein oder anderen wird man an der Uni bestimmt wieder treffen.


Das Gefhl hab ich bisher leider nicht. Bis auf DocMartin will wohl niemand in meine Gegend.

----------


## Palimpalim

@ bb-freak
Wo willste denn hin?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich find das auch recht kurzfristig... Wie gut, dass ich mir keine Wohnung suchen muss.

@bb
wo wolltest du nochmal hin?

----------


## DocMartin

Macht nichts, wo ich bin geht die Paddyyy  :bhh: 

@ Palim: Ja man, ich find das auch voll die Sauerei vor allem, weil in Dresden das AWG erst Ende September stattfindet...
schick mir mal ne PM mit deinem Facebookprofil wenn du willst.

----------


## bb-freak

Dresden. :Blush:  Tief im Osten halt. Hat verschieden Grnde.

----------


## Palimpalim

@DocMartin
Ich wrd auch gern in ein Studentenheim ziehen, nur wird des ned nur knapp, sondern verdammt knapp. Aber ne WG wird sich hoffentlich schon finden. Meinst du mit facebook mich? Hab ich nicht :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab aber auch schon ein paar hier getroffen die Dresden auf ihrer Liste haben. 

Wo ich wohne will auch niemand hin....wobei viele Hom ja trotzdem auf der Liste haben... Naja so schlimm ist es hier auch wieder nicht...man kann ja in der Pfalz wohnen *g*

----------


## Palimpalim

Mal ne blde Zwischenfrage: Wei jemand, wie man seine Signatur ndert? Ich glaub ich bin dafr zu inkompetent. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bb-freak

Ich denke mal bei rund 250 Studis, die jedes Jahr in Dresden anfangen wird es kein Problem sein Leute kennenzulernen und leben lsst es sich gut hier.

----------


## DocMartin

> Mal ne blde Zwischenfrage: Wei jemand, wie man seine Signatur ndert? Ich glaub ich bin dafr zu inkompetent.



Einfach ins Kontrollzentrum und dann bei "Signatur nder"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Palimpalim

@Doc
Danke fr die schnelle Hilfe, nur bb-freak war schneller  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich stelle mir schon die ganze Zeit vor, was ich mache, wenn ich meinen Zulassungbescheid in den Hnden hallte, falls....

Ich glaub ich muss erst mal weinen und dann alle anrufen.... und dann keine Ahnung feiern...

was macht ihr?

----------


## bb-freak

> Ich stelle mir schon die ganze Zeit vor, was ich mache, wenn ich meinen Zulassungbescheid in den Hnden hallte, falls....
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss erst mal weinen und dann alle anrufen.... und dann keine Ahnung feiern...
> 
> was macht ihr?


Dann wird wohl die vorerst letzte richtig groe Fete organisiert.

----------


## Palimpalim

Gute Frage, wahrscheinlich panisch ne Wohnung suchen und alle ntigen Dokumente zusammenkramen. Dann so schnell wie mglich immatrikulieren und einfach nur wie ein Lebkuchenpferd grinsend durch die gegend laufen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich glaub ich werd den ganzen September ein Nervenbndel sein...naja gut das bin ich jetzt auch schon...
Ich hab schon Angst, dass ich graue Haare bekomme...

----------


## DocMartin

Keinen Nervenzusammebruch bitte das wird schon  ::-oopss: 

So, Leute soeben ist ein Plan gereift:

Wir machen ne schne Party wenn wir unsere Zulassungsbescheide haben, denn schlielich sollten alle, die hier mitleiden und mitfiebern dann den Erfolg auch auskosten knnen, bzw. Trost finden und den Kummer ertrnken^^

Wers dabei?

Ich wei, ich bin immer ziemlich schnell on fire, aber wenn wir das langwierig angehen und gut organisieren kann das auch klappen. YES WE CAN!

----------


## sunny0603

Ich wrde erstmal meine Familie und engsten Freunde informieren, dann sofort in der Klinik  und meine Wohnung kndigen und mich einfach nur freuen. Wahrscheinlich knnte ich mein Glck gar nicht fassen!

----------


## bb-freak

> Keinen Nervenzusammebruch bitte das wird schon 
> 
> So, Leute soeben ist ein Plan gereift:
> 
> Wir machen ne schne Party wenn wir unsere Zulassungsbescheide haben, denn schlielich sollten alle, die hier mitleiden und mitfiebern dann den Erfolg auch auskosten knnen, bzw. Trost finden und den Kummer ertrnken^^
> 
> Wers dabei?
> 
> Ich wei, ich bin immer ziemlich schnell on fire, aber wenn wir das langwierig angehen und gut organisieren kann das auch klappen. YES WE CAN!


Why not. Aber wenn einige erst spt im September (23.) Bescheid kriegen und noch Wohnung etc. sich kmmern mssen...wird schwer.

----------


## Distress Misstress

Ich wrde bei einem Zulassungsbescheid auf den Zulassungsbescheid kotzen vor Freude.  :Micro: 

@ Martin: Du Partymaus, DU hast deine Zusage irgendwo in Deutschland sicher! Wenn ich meine nicht kriege, wrde ich nicht Depri schieben, aber htte auch keine Lust, deinen wackelnden zugelassenen Tanzhintern zu beobachten, der bald durch die Uni gehetzt wird  :hmmm...:  Jaja, ich Pessimistin

----------


## Kensington

Ich wrde meine Family,Freund und Freundinnen informieren, ab in High heels und Minikleid und ab gehts feiern. Mindestens 3 Tage lang. Zudem schonmal umschauen, wos stylische Kittel gibt und ob mir wei nicht doch steht ;)

----------


## DocMartin

N, wieso, man kann ja am 2. schon nachfragen, ob man iwo angenommen ist und das ist doch auch schon ein Grund zu feiern. 

Ich fr meine Teil glaube jedenfalls, dass ich da wo ich hinkomme auch hingehre. Das macht einiges einfacher  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bb-freak

> N, wieso, man kann ja am 2. schon nachfragen, ob man iwo angenommen ist und das ist doch auch schon ein Grund zu feiern. 
> 
> Ich fr meine Teil glaube jedenfalls, dass ich da wo ich hinkomme auch hingehre. Das macht einiges einfacher


gesunde Einstellung!!!

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich werde gleich ein Flugticket kaufen und...Freunde anrufen und ein Facebook Status update machen.  :Smilie: )

Und dann feiern fr eine kurze Zeit.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wohin gehts denn?

----------


## Kensington

Heute beginnt meine Arbeit. juhu..arg ;)

Habe gestern noch stundenlang die Berichte ber die LP gesehen. Krass, die Bilder gehen nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf. Hat jemand Spiegel TV gesehen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wo arbeitest du denn?
Ja habs auch gesehen...

----------


## Kensington

Ich arbeite bei der Post. Also nicht am Schalter oder so sondern in der Fabrik. Verdient man echt gut und sehr humane Bedingungen.

Hast du die Notrztin gesehen? Die war ja psychisch total em Ende, obwohl sie als rztin ja schlimmes gewohnt ist. Krass.

----------


## DocMartin

Ich wei nicht, ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll, dass mir das nicht so nah geht, wie euch...

----------


## Kensington

> Ich wei nicht, ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll, dass mir das nicht so nah geht, wie euch...


Ich denke nicht, dass du dich deswegen schlecht fhlen solltest.
Mich schockiert es extrem und empfinde es so krass und als Skandal, dass so mit Menschenleben gespielt wurde. Die Verantwortlichen haben aus Profitgier auf die Sicherheit geschissen, auf gut deutsch gesagt. Das kanns einfach nicht sein. SSchon bei den Bildern der Enge und Flle wird mir bel. Richtig bel.
Bin aber auch ein Mensch, der mitfhlt und sich sehr frs tgliche Geschehen interessiert. War schon des fteren auf der Streeparade ( Scheizer Pendant zur Loveparade). Das htte gestern ejden Treffen knnen. Wre dort auch hingegangen, wre ich nicht so weit weg.
Stuttgart hatte auch eine Anfrage, dass die LP nach Stuggi kommt. Wurde abgelehnt zwecks Platzmangel und Sicherheitsrisiko. Diusburg ist kleiner. Krass. Ich hoffe die Verantwortlichen werden zur Rechenschaft gezogen.

----------


## DocMartin

Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, das wird bestimmt wieder so in die Lnge gezogen, bis die Aufmerksamkeit stck fr stck nachlsst und sich iwann keiner mehr dran erinnert...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich war auch schon bei hnlichen Events (nur wesentlich kleiner) und das fand ich schon heftig... Vor alle im Hochsommer kippen die Leute da um wie die Fliegen. 
Ich wollte schon immer auf die LP, hatte mir es auch dieses Jahr berlegt, hatte mich aber dann fr unser Stadtfest entschieden....

----------


## DocMartin

> Ich war auch schon bei hnlichen Events (nur wesentlich kleiner) und das fand ich schon heftig... Vor alle im Hochsommer kippen die Leute da um wie die Fliegen. 
> Ich wollte schon immer auf die LP, hatte mir es auch dieses Jahr berlegt, hatte mich aber dann fr unser Stadtfest entschieden....


Besser isses, ne?  :hmmm...: 

Darf ich dich auch bei Facebook adden?

----------


## Kensington

Wollte auch dieses Jahr hin, aber mein Freund musste arbeiten. Auerdem ist in 2 Wochen js die Street, aber keine Ahnung, ob ich da  hingehe. Hab keine Lust mehr.

Doccy, haste jetzt auch n Bild ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Besser isses, ne? 
> 
> Darf ich dich auch bei Facebook adden?


Du hast ne PN

----------


## DocMartin

Du auch  :Grinnnss!: 

Kensington, kommst du auch in den illustren Kreis? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Wollte auch dieses Jahr hin, aber mein Freund musste arbeiten.


Ich auch, aber keiner wollte mitgehen und im Nachhinein bin ich so froh, dass keiner mitgehen wollte  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Kensington

Bin nicht in FB. Diese Wahn geht mir auf die Nerven. Bin aber in Studi ;)

----------


## Kensington

> Ich auch, aber keiner wollte mitgehen und im Nachhinein bin ich so froh, dass keiner mitgehen wollte


Schon. Sei froh. Oh mein Gott, ich wre durchgedreht in der Menge.

----------


## Kensington

Hab dich geaddet, Fallen. Ses Foto. Voll sympatisch

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hab dich geaddet, Fallen. Ses Foto. Voll sympatisch


Danke *g*

----------


## Kensington

> Danke *g*


Gerne. Die Wahrheit muss doch raus.

----------


## DocMartin

Zur Ablenkung vom Verrcktmachen kann ich Karate Kid nur empfehlen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Zur Ablenkung vom Verrcktmachen kann ich Karate Kid nur empfehlen


Naja ... das Original hchstens :P.

Die Neufassung sieht schom im Trailer arg peinlich aus ...

----------


## Nessiemoo

Vom Winde verweht geht auch.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich will, dass wir endlich den 13.08 haben. Langsam dreh ich echt durch...bin mir eigentlich fast sicher, dass eine Absage aus Gttingen kommt...aber dann gibt es wieder diese Momente, in denen ich mir vorstelle ich wrde eine Einladung zum AWG bekommen.

Wenn ich zum Gesprch eingeladen werde, hab ich nach der letzten Woche wenigstens was Spektakulres ber meine Ttigkeit als Rettungsschwimmerin zu erzhlen!  ::-winky:

----------


## DocMartin

> Ich will, dass wir endlich den 13.08 haben. Langsam dreh ich echt durch...bin mir eigentlich fast sicher, dass eine Absage aus Gttingen kommt...aber dann gibt es wieder diese Momente, in denen ich mir vorstelle ich wrde eine Einladung zum AWG bekommen.
> 
> Wenn ich zum Gesprch eingeladen werde, hab ich nach der letzten Woche wenigstens was Spektakulres ber meine Ttigkeit als Rettungsschwimmerin zu erzhlen!


Baywatch *trum*  :schnarch...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Baywatch *trum*


Haha! ;) Ja so ungefhr...

----------


## Ria84

wieso 13.8.??
Willst du freiwillig lnger warten als alle Anderen? :bhh:   :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Was hast du denn fr ne DN? 
Am 13.8 kommen doch nur die Abibesten und WZ Absagen oder?

----------


## Kensington

Soah, wie gehts den freudigen Wartern heute morgen so?!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab gestern Ablenkung betrieben *g* War mit ner Freundin noch weg. Eigentlich wollten wir gar nicht so lange erzhlen aber dann wars doch 3 Uhr ....
Um 20 Uhr hatten wir noch ausgemacht, dass wir heut morgen um 7 zu ihrem Pferd gehen und reiten, aber um 3 haben wir das dann doch abgesagt. Wenigesten hat Hela angerufen, dass mein Pool da ist....JUHU mit 2 Wochen Versptung...aber blderweise ist das Wetter so schlecht, dass ich den heut gar nicht aufbauen kann *heul*

----------


## Kensington

Hier ist auch schlechtes Wetter. Hoffe ja sehr noch auf Sonne um die Brune zu intenvisieren ;)
War gestern arbeiten bis Zehne und danach nachts ne Bewerbungssession mit meinem Freund gemacht, da der sich heute bewirbt. Hach, spter zu Medimarkt meinen kaputten Flatscreen holen. Jucccchuuuu

----------


## bb-freak

Guten Morgen allerseits. So endlich mal weg aus der Stadt an nem See und was ist.....tada: wolkenverhangen. Ach wie ich diesen Sommer doch liebe. Dmliche Warterei ::-dance:

----------


## DocMartin

Bei mir ist schon Mittags, ich wurde nmlich heute 20 nach 8 von meinem Vater geweckt :grrrr....:  zwar mit Frhstck, aber iwie is man (wenn mans nicht mehr gewhnt ist, so frh aufzustehen) doch ein bischen angefressen^^

Naja, aber was nettes hab ich heute auch noch vor  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocMartin

> Guten Morgen allerseits. So endlich mal weg aus der Stadt an nem See und was ist.....tada: wolkenverhangen. Ach wie ich diesen Sommer doch liebe. Dmliche Warterei


Grad das Wetter geguckt  :Grinnnss!:  

Gutes Beispiel fr schlechtes Timing^^...bitter

----------


## bb-freak

> Bei mir ist schon Mittags, ich wurde nmlich heute 20 nach 8 von meinem Vater geweckt zwar mit Frhstck, aber iwie is man (wenn mans nicht mehr gewhnt ist, so frh aufzustehen) doch ein bischen angefressen^^
> 
> Naja, aber was nettes hab ich heute auch noch vor


Ah ja erzhl^^
Ich hab totale Langeweile hier. Wenigstens gibts nen Internetanschluss. Da ist bei mir in der Stadt besseres Wetter heute gewesen.

----------


## Kensington

Ich sitze wieder am Motivationsschreiben fr Psycho.puhh.

----------


## DocMartin

> Ich sitze wieder am Motivationsschreiben fr Psycho.puhh.


Was frn Motivationsschreib? Bewirbst du dich parallel noch fr Psychologie?

----------


## bb-freak

> Ich sitze wieder am Motivationsschreiben fr Psycho.puhh.


Wrde mich auch interessieren, da meine Lebensabschnittsgefhrtin sich fr die Psycho hier beworben hat und nichts dergleichen machen musste.
Oder gehts hier nur um das Ausland?
Gre

----------


## Distress Misstress

Soso, DocMartin, was hast du heute denn so vor?  :Grinnnss!: 

# An einen Psychoplatz ranzukommen ist irgendwie genauso schwer wie an einen Medizinplatz... Im Ausland auch nicht gerade besser

----------


## DocMartin

> Wrde mich auch interessieren, da meine Lebensabschnittsgefhrtin sich fr die Psycho hier beworben hat und nichts dergleichen machen musste.
> Oder gehts hier nur um das Ausland?
> Gre



"Lebensabschnittsgefhrtin" klingt iwie merkwrdig^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mir is auch total langweilig...und es ist eiskalt! Das ist echt bld, als ich noch gearbeitet hab war das schnste Wetter und jetzt wo ich frei hab regnets nur!
Hoffentlich wird das noch besser...

----------


## bb-freak

> "Lebensabschnittsgefhrtin" klingt iwie merkwrdig^^


Ja du, das ist bei uns beiden ein running gag weil ich die Bezeichnung eigentlich nicht leiden kann.

----------


## Distress Misstress

> Ja du, das ist bei uns beiden ein running gag weil ich die Bezeichnung eigentlich nicht leiden kann.


Hehe, ich finde die Bezeichnung nicht schlecht, weil sie doch genau das wiedergibt, wie es nunmal aussieht. Aber man knnte auf die Idee kommen, dass das ein kleines bisschen zynisch ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

Des hrt sich an, als wrst du ber 50 haha: Lebensabschnittsgefhrtin wuahah.
Wenn mein Freund mich so nennen wrde, wrde ich ihn verhauen.

Bewerbe mich in Zrich fr Psychologie und auch in Deutschland, da man fr CH nen Platz in Deutschland nachweisen muss. In Zrich bentigt man dieses Schreiben. Lege auch noch ein Schreiben von meine Psycho- und Ethik- Lehrerin bei, wie geeigent ich doch bin ;)

----------


## bb-freak

> Hehe, ich finde die Bezeichnung nicht schlecht, weil sie doch genau das wiedergibt, wie es nunmal aussieht. Aber man knnte auf die Idee kommen, dass das ein kleines bisschen zynisch ist


 ::-dance:  N, eigentlich nicht. Sie hat mich nur eine Weile damit gergert, weil sie wei, dass ich dieses Wort nicht mag. Dann habe ich zurckgergert und nun ist es ein fester Bestandteil meines Wortschatzes^^

----------


## bb-freak

> Des hrt sich an, als wrst du ber 50 haha: Lebensabschnittsgefhrtin wuahah.
> Wenn mein Freund mich so nennen wrde, wrde ich ihn verhauen.


Danke fr die Blumen ;)

----------


## Distress Misstress

Hehe bb-freak, sehr freundlich von dir  :Top: 

Ist berhaupt noch jemand aufgeregt? Ich nicht, weil ich schon mit einer Absage rechne und dann auf Godot warten muss...

----------


## Kensington

Welche Note hast du denn Distress?

----------


## Distress Misstress

@ Kensington: 2,4 und TMS 1,0, also nix, worauf man stolz sein knnte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

Worauf man stolz sein kann ist relativ, nicht wahr. Ne super Abinote macht dich auch nicht zum besseren Menschen ;) So das war das Worr zum Dienstag.
Wann haste Abi gemacht ?

----------


## Distress Misstress

Verdammt, null Zeitgefhl!
So, zum Arzt rennen und dmliches Attest frs FSJ holen, dann die Rote Karte und dann eine Person per SMS Befehle erteilen, wann und wo sie zu erscheinen hat  :Grinnnss!:   ::-winky:

----------


## Distress Misstress

Hehe ja Kensington. Es leben die Hobbies! (Einen Gruss an alle Wartezeitler, bei denen ich vielleicht bald einziehen werde...)
Abi habe ich gefhlt vor 100 Jahren gemacht; dabei war es dieses Jahr  :Grinnnss!: 
Dir noch viel Spa und Erfolg beim Motivationsschreibenschreiben, es lebe die deutsche Sprache!
Bis spter  ::-winky:

----------


## DocMartin

Na nu aber mal zackig, ich dachte, du wrst schon lngst los  :hmmm...:

----------


## bb-freak

Gut, dann scheinen sich alle verabschiedet zu haben. :grrrr....: 
Wenn die Wolken blo verschwinden wrden, dann wre es auch hier ni so langweilig. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Kensington

Wie kann einem eigentlich langweilig sein in den Ferien?! Ist doch der Hammer

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das stimmt, dann wrde ich mich nmlich in meinen neuen Pool legen und sonnen. Naja jetzt geh ich ihn heut mittag mal abholen und aufbauen... Wenigsten regnets bei uns jetzt nicht mehr

----------


## bb-freak

> Wie kann einem eigentlich langweilig sein in den Ferien?! Ist doch der Hammer


Wenn du an nen See fhrst um zu entspannen mit paar Kumpels in nem Bungalow und es wolkig/regnerisch ist und du in nem totalen Kaff bist, dann kommt sowas gelegentlich schon mal vor.
Und sich die Binde voll kippen um halb 2 ist nun wirklich keine tolle Beschftigung...also bleibt nur noch am Netz hngen und warten bis es aufklart.

----------


## DocMartin

> Wenn du an nen See fhrst um zu entspannen mit paar Kumpels in nem Bungalow und es wolkig/regnerisch ist und du in nem totalen Kaff bist, dann kommt sowas gelegentlich schon mal vor.
> Und sich die Binde voll kippen um halb 2 ist nun wirklich keine tolle Beschftigung...also bleibt nur noch am Netz hngen und warten bis es aufklart.


Triff dich doch mit deiner Lebensabschnittsgefhrtin  :Aufgepasst!: 

Ich berleg grad ob ich noch zu Fitness gehe...Sagt mal einer Kopf oder Zahl!

----------


## Kensington

Die Binde vollkippen ist ja nicht die einzige Alternative, die man da so hat ;)

----------


## bb-freak

> Triff dich doch mit deiner Lebensabschnittsgefhrtin 
> 
> Ich berleg grad ob ich noch zu Fitness gehe...Sagt mal einer Kopf oder Zahl!


Tja wenn du den Bungalow fr 3 Tage gemietet hast, hab ich keine Lust erst nach DD zurckzukutschen. Vor allem falls es aufklart wonach es gerade aussieht. Dann gehts erst mal ab in Wasser.

----------


## bb-freak

> Die Binde vollkippen ist ja nicht die einzige Alternative, die man da so hat ;)


Das stimmt: Internet, essen, trinken, schlafen, warten bis es aufklart damit die Jungs und ich endlich rausknnen.
Kommst du wenigstens mit deinem Motivationsschreiben voran. Musste sowas auch schon mal machen und wei wie nervig das ist. Viel Erfolg also.

----------


## jona1708

> T
> Ich berleg grad ob ich noch zu Fitness gehe...Sagt mal einer Kopf oder Zahl!


Kopf  ::-dance:

----------


## Kensington

Ja,bin schon fertig. Dad passt. Wo hat sich deine Freundin beworben?

----------


## bb-freak

> Ja,bin schon fertig. Dad passt. Wo hat sich deine Freundin beworben?


Alles eher im Osten (wegen mir, weil ich in Dresden gern studieren wrde...kenne die Uniklinik hier halt schon ganz gut und gehrt meiner Meinung nach zu den besseren in Deutschland), also Magdeburg, Erfurt, Dresden.

----------


## DocMartin

> Kopf


Kopf wr hierbleiben, ich glaub ich geh trotzdem mir ist auch langweilig, schlielich ZAHLt sich das aus^^

----------


## Kensington

In welchem Fitness bist du denn, Doccy?
Achso, okay. Ja, das ist ja praktisch fr euch beide dann. Viel Glck fr sie.

----------


## bb-freak

> In welchem Fitness bist du denn, Doccy?
> Achso, okay. Ja, das ist ja praktisch fr euch beide dann. Viel Glck fr sie.


Danke. Wre schon schn. Hat immerhin jezz auch ne ganze Weile schon gehalten. Dir auch viel Glck, wobei du dir ja schon ganz klar deinen Plan B ausgedacht hast^^.

----------


## Kensington

Naja,bewerbe mich dann schon noch wieder fr Medizin, denke ich. Ja, ich gehe nach Zrich, weil ich dort bei meinen Groeltern leben werde, die knnten sonst nicht im haus wohnen bleiben ( 90 Jahre alt). Meinen Freund lasse ich auch zurck, aber das kann man nicht ndern.. haha hat auch schon ne Weile gehalten.

----------


## bb-freak

Auch ein edler Zug...das mit den Groeltern. 
Beziehung war halt so ein Drama. Hat lange gedauert bis man sich wirklich auf einige Stdte einigen konnte. Mussten wir beide Kompromisse eingehen. Und es ist ja immer noch ni gesagt, dass es jetzt hlt, aber mal schauen.

----------


## Kensington

Das wird schon werden und es isteine gute Probe fr die Beziehung. 
Mein Freund ist froh, dass es nur knapp 300 km sind nach Zrich ;)
Wie lange seid ihr denn zusammen?
Naja, edler Zug. Ich liebe meine Oma einfach ber alles und alles, was sie mir gegeben hat werde ich ihr auch zurck geben. Und was bedeutet ein oder ein paar Jahre in meinem jungen Leben, in der ich vielleicht wenig Zeit fr mich habe, wenn es bedeutet, dass man einem anderem Leben dadurch bereichert?!
Bin einfach auch ein krasser Familienmensch. Mir geht die Familie immer ber alles.

----------


## bb-freak

> Das wird schon werden und es isteine gute Probe fr die Beziehung. 
> Mein Freund ist froh, dass es nur knapp 300 km sind nach Zrich ;)
> Wie lange seid ihr denn zusammen?
> Naja, edler Zug. Ich liebe meine Oma einfach ber alles und alles, was sie mir gegeben hat werde ich ihr auch zurck geben. Und was bedeutet ein oder ein paar Jahre in meinem jungen Leben, in der ich vielleicht wenig Zeit fr mich habe, wenn es bedeutet, dass man einem anderem Leben dadurch bereichert?!
> Bin einfach auch ein krasser Familienmensch. Mir geht die Familie immer ber alles.


Gut da bin ich nicht sonderlich anders. Fr die Familie wrde ich alles tun. Ist aber heute bei weitem nicht mehr selbstverstndlich, leider. 
Bei uns waren es gestern 2 Jahre. War nicht immer einfach in der Oberstufe mit mir^^
bei euch?

----------


## Kensington

> Gut da bin ich nicht sonderlich anders. Fr die Familie wrde ich alles tun. Ist aber heute bei weitem nicht mehr selbstverstndlich, leider. 
> Bei uns waren es gestern 2 Jahre. War nicht immer einfach in der Oberstufe mit mir^^
> bei euch?


Mein Freund arbeitet,also wir waren nicht in einer Schule, was ichs ehr gut finde. Finds immer gut, wenn jeder so sein Ding durchziehen kann. Hat aber alles Vor- und Nachteile. Wir sind seit 3einhalb Jahren zusammen.

----------


## DocMartin

> In welchem Fitness bist du denn, Doccy?
> Achso, okay. Ja, das ist ja praktisch fr euch beide dann. Viel Glck fr sie.



MCfit, ich hoffe, ich kann mir das als Student auch weiterhin leisten...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Was kostet das bei euch? Ich war die ganze Zeit bei Be Fit, das kostet 20 pro Monat und das in SB kostet fr Studenten der Uni nur 10 im Monat...

----------


## Distress Misstress

McFit kostet 17 im Monat fr alle. Rund um die Uhr geffnet, Trainer gibts von 8-22h
Martin, du hast Post  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abitussi10

Beziehung und das Medizinstudium  :Nixweiss: 
Ich habe vor lauter Langeweile heute mal die km genau ausgerechnet zu den einzelnen Studienorten... Ich biete 200 bis 890 km  :Blush: 

Meine 7-jhrige Beziehung ist whrend dem Abi futsch gegangen... Zum einen weil ich weder Zeit noch Nerven hatte (hab das Abi whrend nem Vollzeitjob nachgeholt) und zum anderen vermute ich doch stark, dass ihn mein Eifer/Ehrgeiz doch etwas gestrt hat - so ist es halt!

Schliet sich eine Tr, so ffnet sich eine neue  :Love:  hehehe...

Grle

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei Be Fit ist das so hnlich. Mit deiner Karte kommst du immer rein, aber von 6-24 Uhr ist mind. ein Trainer da. Ansonsten kannst du aber auch ohne immer wenn du Lust hast trainiere. Aber weil das bei uns das mit Abstand gnstigste Studio ist, ist da manchmal so viel los, dass du gar nicht hingehen brauchst. Da ist es ab 16 Uhr so voll das ist Wahnsinn.

----------


## DocMartin

Joah zu meinem MCfit sollte man auch lieber Vormittags oder Abends gehen, sofern man nicht auf Gruppenkuscheln steht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Beziehung und das Medizinstudium 
> Ich habe vor lauter Langeweile heute mal die km genau ausgerechnet zu den einzelnen Studienorten... Ich biete 200 bis 890 km 
> 
> Meine 7-jhrige Beziehung ist whrend dem Abi futsch gegangen... Zum einen weil ich weder Zeit noch Nerven hatte (hab das Abi whrend nem Vollzeitjob nachgeholt) und zum anderen vermute ich doch stark, dass ihn mein Eifer/Ehrgeiz doch etwas gestrt hat - so ist es halt!
> 
> Schliet sich eine Tr, so ffnet sich eine neue  hehehe...
> 
> Grle


Irgendwie kenn ich das nur zu gut *g* meine letzte Beziehung ist schon ein bisschen her und ist whrend meines Examens zur PT in die Brche gegangen. 
Er hat einfach nicht akzeptieren knnen, dass mir in der Zeit meine Ausbildung einfach wichtiger ist. Er hat total einen auf Eifersucht gemacht, weil ich mit nem Assistenzarzt zusammen immer gelernt hab. Er hat sich sogar seine Dienstplne beschafft um rauszufinden ob wir auch wirklich in der Klinik nach seinem Dienst lernen... was soll man dazu sagen? Naja ich finde sowas geht einfach viel zu weit....

----------


## Abitussi10

> Er hat sich sogar seine Dienstplne beschafft um rauszufinden ob wir auch wirklich in der Klinik nach seinem Dienst lernen... was soll man dazu sagen? Naja ich finde sowas geht einfach viel zu weit....


Oh ja - sowas kommt mir total bekannt vor... Dieses verkrampfte Besitzergreifen - schrecklich! Und wenn dann auch noch der Stolz gekrnkt ist, weil die Freundin einen berholt, dann verstrkt sich das ganze noch. Ich hatte tlw. das Gefhl, dass mein Ex versucht hat, das Lernen zu boykottieren (laute Musik, Strungen usw). Oder ich bekam Kontrollbesuche in der Bibliothek ob ich auch wirklich da bin  :grrrr....:  Zum Glck ist das Kapitel jetzt geschlossen!

----------


## Beniamin

12WS= 6 Jahre
also wenn das nicht reicht....

----------


## Kensington

Ich mag Fitnessstudios nicht. Mach lieber draussen Sport.
Der Inhabe der McFit-Kette ist ja auch Inhaber der Loveparade GmbH, mal so zur Info.
Das war der mit dem Ziegenbrtchen auf der Pressekonferenz. Eckliger Typ.

----------


## Abitussi10

Fitness-Studio *hust* denen sollte ich auch mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten - aber grad darf ich nicht  ::-angel:  Hahahaha

Nein, ich gehe gerne ins Fitness - trainiere aber lieber fr mich allein - Kurse nerven mich eher - auer wenn es ganz kleine Gruppen sind-

----------


## DocMartin

Ja stimmt, hab ich auch gehrt. Aber ich glaub nicht, dass der mit Absicht die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen unterluft, der will ja auch Profit machen und wenn die LP, wie jetzt, ausfllt macht er gar keinen.

----------


## Kensington

Gott, was hattet ihr fr Mnner?!
Mein Freund untersttzt mich immer, wo er nur kann, obwohl er kein Abi hat und Lernstress kaum kennt. Bin aber auch nie ein gestresster Mensch und lae es nicht an ihm raus. Das Abi hat mich nicht weiter gestresst eigentlich, wieso auch?. Man bereitet sich ja darauf vor.
Eifersucht kenn ich garnicht. Aber das ist ja zum grten Teil Charaktersache.
In ner Stunde gehts los zur Arbeit.

----------


## Kensington

> Ja stimmt, hab ich auch gehrt. Aber ich glaub nicht, dass der mit Absicht die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen unterluft, der will ja auch Profit machen und wenn die LP, wie jetzt, ausfllt macht er gar keinen.


Das einzige worum es ihm ging ist und war Geld/ Profit. Er hatte sicher Einsicht in die Plne und das Gelnde und es ist eben Fakt, dass eklatante Sicherheitsmngel bestunden. Nunja, jetzt wird eh jeder dem andren den Schwarzen Peter zuschieben und am Ende wird niemand dafr belangt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mein Ex hat in seinem Leben einfach nix auf die Reihe bekommen.... und ich glaub er hat einfach nicht verstanden, dass die Ausbildung fr mich wichitg war. Er hat einfach immer alles von seinen Eltern bekommen..... 
Die meisten guten Mnner sind doch eh vergeben...oder zu alt...oder zu jung...oder schwul....
Ich hab irgendwie immer den Tick mich in die falschen zu verlieben...das sind meistens Idioten.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Was hast du denn fr ne DN? 
> Am 13.8 kommen doch nur die Abibesten und WZ Absagen oder?


Am 13.08 gibts wahrscheinlich von Gttingen bescheid, ob man zum AWG eingeladen wird.  ::-oopss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Am 13.08 gibts wahrscheinlich von Gttingen bescheid, ob man zum AWG eingeladen wird.


Achso....
JUHU morgen geh ich meine Kche bestellen!!!

----------


## Distress Misstress

@ Martin (obwohl du noch gar nicht zuhause bist):  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## Durchschnittstyp

Menno, ich will endlich den 02.09. haben...! :-/

----------


## Distress Misstress

Kopf hoch, schn ablenken! Es gibt so vieles, was man tun kann: Wsche waschen zB, das mach ich jetzt mal...

----------


## Ria84

ja...oder Nachtdienst auf der Tanke schieben und im Medi-Learn stbern hinten im Bro am PC bis die Brtchen fertig gebacken sind.... *gg*

...oder 3h Unkraut zupfen im Garten wie ich es heute gemacht habe... *rckenaua!!*

 ::-dance:

----------


## loewin

> ...oder 3h Unkraut zupfen im Garten wie ich es heute gemacht habe... *rckenaua!!*


hahaha! gute idee...und fr alle die keinen garten haben, geht bestimmt auch auf dem balkon  :Grinnnss!: 
rckenaua ist brigens aufs fortgeschrittene alter zurckzufhren  ::-oopss:

----------


## bb-freak

Oder mal die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen, wenn man noch nicht genug hat :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Distress Misstress

@ loewin: Wer ist denn hier schon alt?  :Grinnnss!: 
Bist du eigentlich in Marburg und willst nach Freiburg oder bist du woanners und willst jetzt nach Marburg?

Ich putze hier wie bld und steh total drauf. Denn dann kann ich mich spter gaaaanz gemtlich fr ein Date fertig machen  :Loove:  Also Leute, noch ein Grund mehr, sich nicht aufzuregen: Einfach putzen oder daten, beides fhrt in der Regel zum echten Wohlfhlen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ria84

> rckenaua ist brigens aufs fortgeschrittene alter zurckzufhren


 oder auf meinen dummen bandscheibenvorfall, den ich schon seit knapp 7jahren habe ...*rckenaua2*




> Oder mal die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen, wenn man noch nicht genug hat


 na wenn die sonne meinen Bauch sieht, kommen gleich wieder Wolken! :Nixweiss: 




> Ich putze hier wie bld und steh total drauf.


 ich hab heute Nacht auch wie blde geputzt, aber geil bin ich davon irgendwie nicht geworden :kotzen: 

Heute Nacht schon wieder . Oh Mann!! Aber bald is rum und dann hab ich frei bis das Stdium anfngt!!!! :Party: 

Juppei!

----------


## Distress Misstress

Boah, ich liebe frisch gesaugte Teppiche und ein nach Chemikalien duftendes Badezimmer! Und jetzt gemtlich frs Date fertigmachen  :Grinnnss!: 

@Ria84: Na das ist doch eine super Belohnung!  :Top:

----------


## sunny0603

Ich habe auch schon geputzt und gaaaaanz viele Sachen aussortiert, damit ich nicht so viel unntzes Zeug beim Umzug in die zuknftige Uni Stadt mitschleppen muss (wenn es denn klappen sollte). 
Aber heute Abend wird mal nicht geputzt und aussortiert, sondern gefeiert!

----------


## bb-freak

> Ich habe auch schon geputzt und gaaaaanz viele Sachen aussortiert, damit ich nicht so viel unntzes Zeug beim Umzug in die zuknftige Uni Stadt mitschleppen muss (wenn es denn klappen sollte). 
> Aber heute Abend wird mal nicht geputzt und aussortiert, sondern gefeiert!


Gut feiern ist natrlich mit der beste Weg zum Ablenken, aber das geht auch nicht auf Dauer :Nixweiss:

----------


## DocMartin

> Gut feiern ist natrlich mit der beste Weg zum Ablenken, aber das geht auch nicht auf Dauer


Du bist der Richtige zum nervs sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Juhu hab endlich meine Kche bestellt....war auch ne gute Ablenkung.

----------


## bb-freak

> Du bist der Richtige zum nervs sein


Naja was denn. Also sicher kann ich mir auch noch nicht sein. ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mir is grad tierisch langweilig....wollt mich eigentlich mit einer Freundin die ich schon seit dem Abi nicht mehr gesehen hab in Saarbrcken treffen. Leider hat sie jetzt doch keinen Zeit und ich gammel wieder vorm PC rum und pass auf, dass es mir nicht ins Bad regnet.

----------


## fraenzilein

ich habe auch gerade langeweile..darber bin ich aber froh.

hatte bis vorhin ein ferienkind.und naja...jetzt herrscht hier erstma wieder ruhe und die brauch ich auch n paar minuten;) die kleine hexe brllt seit 3 tagen nur rum und ich weiss nicht mehr worans noch liegen knnte :Frown: 

REEEEEGEEEEN gibts hier ausserdem auch zu genge grrr

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich reihe mich mal bei euch gelangweilten ein in die Reihe!

Bin zwar in der Arbeit aber da ich schon schriftlich gekndigt habe, ist bei mit nemme viel los (bin auch nur noch physisch anwesend ;o))

ich vergleiche Mietspiegel meiner Studienorte, die Studienorte an sich -> ach jeee...

2. September (!) komm endlich her!!!!

Ach Maaaaahhhhhaaaannnnnn....

----------


## bb-freak

> Ich reihe mich mal bei euch gelangweilten ein in die Reihe!
> 
> Bin zwar in der Arbeit aber da ich schon schriftlich gekndigt habe, ist bei mit nemme viel los (bin auch nur noch physisch anwesend ;o))
> 
> ich vergleiche Mietspiegel meiner Studienorte, die Studienorte an sich -> ach jeee...
> 
> 2. September (!) komm endlich her!!!!
> 
> Ach Maaaaahhhhhaaaannnnnn....


Hast also schon Wartesemester gesammelt?

----------


## DocMartin

Ich lenk mich grad mit Mangas gucken ab  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

Ich lackier meine Ngel und war den ganzen Morgen bis eben mit meiner Schwesi shoppen. Hachj, so lsst sichs aushalten.

----------


## Palimpalim

@Kensington:
War bis vorhin dabei, meine Ngel abzulackieren :hmmm...: 
Ich vertreib mir meine Zeit momentan wie folgt:
- Ich wart auf ne Zu-/Absage fr meinen Aushilfsjob
- Werd morgen nochmal wegen dem Pflegepraktikum in der Klinik anrufen (mcht ab 15.8  
 anfangen)
- Durchsuch so die I-net-Seiten meiner Wunschstudienorte, vor allem Wohnheime, um auch ja das grte Schnppchen zu ergattern :Grinnnss!: 
Aber so richtig vergeht die Zeit trotzdem nicht... Wenn die ZVS wenigstens die Anzahl zu vergebender Studienpltze bekannt geben wrde...
Nochmal ne Frage, die sich bei mir auch nach 2 Jahre warten nicht geklrt hat:
Wenn die ZVS 20% aller Pltze jeweils an ABi-Beste und nach Wartezeit vergibt und angenommen diese Auserwhlten alle Hamburg als Wunschstudienort angeben, dann wrde es im AdH dort ja viel weniger Pltze zu vergeben geben, als an einer uni, die weniger Leute angegeben haben? Oder werden je 20% der zu vergebenden Pltze an jeder Uni so belegt? Dann wrde ich aber aus der Liste der ZVS bezglich der letzten Jahre nicht schlau werden... Ich hoff ihr versteht meine Frage :hmmm...:

----------


## DocMartin

An jeder Uni sind 20% der Pltze fr die Abibesten reserviert. Wer dann nicht rein kommt muss ins AdH...

----------


## Kensington

Was frn Aushilfsjob willst du denn machen?
Ich arbeite spter, wie immer. Muss mich umziehen. Will aber nicht. In der Fabrik muss man imemr hsslige Sachen anziehen haha.

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab mich an ner Tankstelle beworben. Wr dann immer von 18 - 22 Uhr. Ich hoff des klappt. Wr dann schon ab nchster Woche. Ansonsten htt ich nen Job ab Mitte September, auch an ner Tanke (Ich mag Benzingeruch, wuaha :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Kensington

An der Tanke? Ich glaub meine Eltern wrden nen Herzinfarkt bekommen ;)
Ich rum die Bude auf.

----------


## Palimpalim

@Martin
Des versteh ich dann aber nicht. Zum Ws 2009/10 hat Regensburg insgesamt 171 Pltze vergeben laut Tabelle, aber 30 (= 17,5 %) Abibeste und 47 (= 27,5 % !!!!!!!!) warter genommen???

----------


## Palimpalim

Nn, die Tankstellen sind bei uns aufm and ganz human. berall Kameras und co., da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Ansonsten ist es bei uns recht schwierig, etwas zu bekommen, wo ich nicht durch die Fahrtkosten fr Benzin alles schon wieder verbrauchen wrde  :Oh nee...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @Martin
> Des versteh ich dann aber nicht. Zum Ws 2009/10 hat Regensburg insgesamt 171 Pltze vergeben laut Tabelle, aber 30 (= 17,5 %) Abibeste und 47 (= 27,5 % !!!!!!!!) warter genommen???


Ich glaub das wird bundesweit errechnet. Also 20% von ca.8500 Pltzen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Also nun doch auf alle Pltze... Des heit max. 1700 Pltze pro Verfahren. Des wrde bedeuten, dass wenn sich jetzt mehr als 171 Warter fr Reg. bewerben wrden, keine Pltze mehr im AdH wren??? Des kann aber doch auch nicht sein. Zumal letztes WS deutlich mehr Bewerber noch in der Warteliste und der Abibestenquote zu Verfgung gestanden htten. Des ist mir ein Rtsel!

----------


## DocMartin

Wie seid ihr an die Jobs bei der Tanke rangekommen?

----------


## Kensington

Wohnst du aufm Land? Bei uns ist das schon gefhrlich. Da arbeiten nachts auch keine Frauen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Die Tanke hat bei uns Aushnge gemacht. Die Suchen immer Schler/Studenten, weil die halt recht billig sind. Ich wohn aufm Land, aber die beiden Tankstelen wren in ner kleinen, schnuckeligen Stadt. Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen, dass einer einbricht. Und wenn, dann gibts eine auf die NUSS :hmmm...:  Mein Gipsarm ist seeeehr hart.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ne.... irgendwie ist das so wie mit den Abibesten. Angenommen es gibt insg. 1700 Pltze fr Warter, dann wird erstmal geschaut wer berhaupt nen Anspruch drauf hat z.b alle mit 12 WS besser als 3,0 oder so und dann wird geschaut, wer dann wo hin will. Ich glaub erst nach WZ und dann DN. Und wenn du an OP1 halt keinen Platz bekommst dann wird halt nach OP 2 geschaut und so weiter. Es gibt wohl ein max. Zahl an Wartern pro Uni, aber wie die genau ist wei ich leider nicht. Aber ich meine Abibesten und Warter zusammen nicht mehr als 50% oder so, bin mir aber da nicht sicher.

----------


## Palimpalim

Des is ja dann wieder ein Nachteil fr die, die ins AdH wollen und sich an ner beliebten Uni beworben haben. Fies...

----------


## fuhl.

Das ist die Belohnung fr ein sehr gutes Abi oder das eiserne Durchhaltevermgen;)

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich gnn des ja auch jedem, weil ich wei ja auch wie anspruchsvoll das Abi war, aber es is schon irgendwie unfir, dass dann nach Homburg weniger als 10 Warter "wollen" und wo anders knapp 1/3 der Pltze so vergeben wird. Da stimmt die 20 %-Theorie der zvs nicht ganz...
Aber ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich dieses semester irgendwo was krieg!

----------


## fuhl.

> Ich gnn des ja auch jedem, weil ich wei ja auch wie anspruchsvoll das Abi war, aber es is schon irgendwie unfir, dass dann nach Homburg weniger als 10 Warter "wollen" und wo anders knapp 1/3 der Pltze so vergeben wird. Da stimmt die 20 %-Theorie der zvs nicht ganz...
> Aber ich bin ja schon froh, wenn ich dieses semester irgendwo was krieg!


Ja da geb ich dir rehct. ein bisschen komisch ist das schon. Ist mir brigens bei 10WS noch nie aufgefallen :Grinnnss!: .

Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, dass es klappt.

So lange sich alle schn brav fr HM bewerben und mir durch Quereinstieg die Suppe versalzen ist alles gut :bhh:

----------


## Kensington

Wird schon Palim ;)

----------


## Palimpalim

Mchtest du Zahnmedizin studieren und dann zu HM wechseln??? Klappt das so einfach? Wo hast du dich denn berall beworben? Mit 10 WS biste ja eh schon fast am Ende des Tunnels :hmmm...:  Da klappt des bestimmt!

----------


## Palimpalim

@Kensington
Ich hoff auch, aber es bleibt immer so eine verdammte Unsicherheit. Einige reden einem gut zu und meinen mit 1,6 kommt man dieses Jahr noch rein, andere sind total pessimistisch. Ich muss gestehen, ich hab auch noch keine direkte Alternative, und so perspektivlos ist absolut nicht mein Ding...

----------


## Kensington

> @Kensington
> Ich hoff auch, aber es bleibt immer so eine verdammte Unsicherheit. Einige reden einem gut zu und meinen mit 1,6 kommt man dieses Jahr noch rein, andere sind total pessimistisch. Ich muss gestehen, ich hab auch noch keine direkte Alternative, und so perspektivlos ist absolut nicht mein Ding...


Du, ich hab ja 1,7. Fr mich sieht es sowas von schwarz aus. Versteh dich da vllig. Jetzt stell dir deine Situation mal noch 3 mal beschissener vor- dann kommst du auf meine ;)

----------


## Palimpalim

So wrd ich des jetzt nicht sehen. Du hast ja noch die Chance mit dem Psychologie-Studium in der Schweiz. Des find ich brigens auch superinteressant. Wrdest du dich dann immer noch fr Medizin bewerben?

----------


## bb-freak

Wowowow Mdels nur zum Verstndnis: ist es nicht eigentlich so, dass jede Uni 20 % ihrer Pltze an die Besten bzw. Warter vergibt? Sprich eine Uni mit 200 Pltzen wrde dann 40 an Warter und 40 an die Abibesten vergeben. Rest geht ins AdH.
So verstehe ich das.

----------


## DocMartin

> @Kensington
> Ich hoff auch, aber es bleibt immer so eine verdammte Unsicherheit. Einige reden einem gut zu und meinen mit 1,6 kommt man dieses Jahr noch rein, andere sind total pessimistisch. Ich muss gestehen, ich hab auch noch keine direkte Alternative, und so perspektivlos ist absolut nicht mein Ding...



Ich wei nicht, woher dieser Pessimismus kommt. Wenn man das mal rational betrachtet, dann hat man doch nur den NC der letzten Jahre um das abzuschtzen und der sagt, dass letztes Jahr *und* vorletztes Jahr mit 1.6 die Zulassung kein Problem war! Also was sollte sich da jetzt gro gendert haben, was die Jahre davor nicht auch schon eine Rolle gespielt hat, wie Doppeljahrgnge usw.  :Hh?:

----------


## Kensington

Ich denke schon. Wollte immer Medizin studieren-immer. Habe dann in der 13. Psycho belegt und fand das auch toll. Aber ich sagmal, je anchdem wie mir das Studium gefllt.
Aber sicher ist der Platz bei weitem auch nicht. Brauche ja nen Nachweis ber n deutschen Platz.

----------


## Palimpalim

Das triste Wetter macht einen auch nicht grad motivierter. Was macht ihr heute noch? Bei mir wird sich das extreme-couching noch bis in den Abend ziehen  :hmmm...:  Der Stress kommt noch frh genug.

----------


## Palimpalim

@Doc
Die Tendenz ist halt die, dass der NC ber die letzten Jahre immer weiter anstieg, deshalb bin ich so pessimistisch.
@bb
Lies mal meinen Eintrag etwas weiter vorne. Ich hab des auch erst so verstanden wie du, dann hab ich aber die Zahlen fr Regensburg bei der ZVS betrachtet und des sieht irgendwie anders aus.

----------


## Kensington

Ich muss jetzt gleich arbeiten bis halb 10 ;) Man hrt sich dann wieder morgen oder heute Nacht, meine Lieben ;)

----------


## bb-freak

> @Doc
> Die Tendenz ist halt die, dass der NC ber die letzten Jahre immer weiter anstieg, deshalb bin ich so pessimistisch.
> @bb
> Lies mal meinen Eintrag etwas weiter vorne. Ich hab des auch erst so verstanden wie du, dann hab ich aber die Zahlen fr Regensburg bei der ZVS betrachtet und des sieht irgendwie anders aus.


Ja. Aber es kann doch sein, dass ein Abibester mit 1,0 z.B. in 6 Unis theoretisch ne Zusage kriegt fr nen Platz in der Bestenquote und dann sich fr eine entscheiden muss/bzw die mit der hchsten OP wirds.
Die anderen 5 Unis haben aber die Pltze reserviert. Und diese Pltze werden dann andersweitig benutzt. 
So dachte ich mir das immer. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.

----------


## Palimpalim

Viel Spass bei der Arbeit :Grinnnss!:  und bis morgen dann!

----------


## Palimpalim

Wie kann es dann aber sein, dass in Reg. ca. 1/3 der Pltze an Warter vergeben wurden? Des is ja viel mehr als 20 %!

----------


## DocMartin

> @Doc
> Die Tendenz ist halt die, dass der NC ber die letzten Jahre immer weiter anstieg, deshalb bin ich so pessimistisch.


Letztes Jahr ist man mit "schlechtestens" 1.7 noch direkt reingekommen. Selbst wenn das jetzt nen Astronomischen Sprung auf 1.5 machen wrde, gibts immer noch Nachrckerverfahren. Auerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass an allen Unis der NC gleichzeitig und simultan anzieht doch ziemlich gering.

Bist du weiblich, Palim?

----------


## Palimpalim

Ja, bin w, daher wahrscheinlich auch der PESSIMISMUS :hmmm...: 
Ich denk halt, dass man nur direkt mit 1,7 in Homburg dabei war. Ich hoff halt nicht, bis zum Nachrckverfahren warten zu mssen, des berstrapaziert mein Nervenkostm. Ich denk der NC hngt einfach immer vom Ergebnis der diesjhrigen Abiturienten ab, da die wohl den mageblichsten Teil ausmachen.

----------


## Miu

> Letztes Jahr ist man mit "schlechtestens" 1.7 noch direkt reingekommen. Selbst wenn das jetzt nen Astronomischen Sprung auf 1.5 machen wrde, gibts immer noch Nachrckerverfahren. Auerdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass an allen Unis der NC gleichzeitig und simultan anzieht doch ziemlich gering.


Wieso soll die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass an allen Unis der NC gleichzeit anzieht gering sein? Das ist doch alles miteinander verbunden. Kriegt jemand an seiner OP 1 keinen Platz, weicht er/sie auf OP2 oder OP3 oder sogar OP 6 aus. Allgemein kann man sagen dass letztes Jahr gar keine 1,7er reingekommen sind. Letztes Jahr haben sich mindestens 400 1,7er beworben. Es sind vielleicht 10 Leute mit Dienst reingekommen.

----------


## DerSalamander

also, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dann kann es durchaus sein, dass an einer uni nicht 20% der pltze belegt sind durch warter?

----------


## Palimpalim

Ehrlich gesagt, ich bin auch etwas verwirrt. Laut ZVS wurden letzte Jahr nur 6 (ich wei die Zahl nicht mehr ganz genau, war aber unter 10) Abibeste genommen, obwohl 424 Bewerber fr OP1 gegeben waren.
Aber ich glaub ich hab das Rtsel mit den 27 % gelst: Da fallen auch die Hrteflle, die mit besonderer HZB und die drunter, die einen Platz wegen ihrem Dienst bekommen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja, bin w, daher wahrscheinlich auch der PESSIMISMUS
> Ich denk halt, dass man nur direkt mit 1,7 in Homburg dabei war. Ich hoff halt nicht, bis zum Nachrckverfahren warten zu mssen, des berstrapaziert mein Nervenkostm. Ich denk der NC hngt einfach immer vom Ergebnis der diesjhrigen Abiturienten ab, da die wohl den mageblichsten Teil ausmachen.


Ja aber dort auch nur mit Dienst, auch noch im NRV.  Hatte letztes WS auch ne Absage in Homburg bekommen, leider.

----------


## Kensington

So bin wieder da..Ohje, ihr Pessimisten. Die Arbeit war schon so mistig heute und jetzt noch das ...haha..

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja ich bin ja trotzdem optimistisch...sonst htt ich nicht schon meine Kche bestellt..*g*

----------


## Palimpalim

Is die Kche denn fr ne eigene Wohnung? Ich werd erstmal schaun, im Studentenwohnheim unterzukommen. Gut und Gnstig  :hmmm...:  Ne Kche brucht ich aber auch in ner Wohnung wohl kaum. Ich ess mein Gemse und meinen Salat lieber roh. 

@Kensington:
Und wieder einen Arbeitstag hinter dir. Ich hoff es war nicht zu stressig fr dich.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja. Das Haus gehrt meiner Oma, ich muss dort keine Miete zahlen. Die Wohnung ist super, zz wohnt mein Bruder noch drin, der zieht aber in ca. 4 Wochen in das Haus nebenan.

----------


## Palimpalim

Des is natrlich super. Dann fllt ja schonmal die Miete fr dich weg. Hab heute schon mal die ganzen Unterlagen fr die Studentenheime ausgedruckt, dabei kommt so eine richtige Studiums-Vorfreude auf :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

Heute wars total bld und eben fast einen Unfall gehabt. Aber den Tag bekomm ich au noch rum. 
Danke, der Nachfrage ;)
Also ich bruchte aufjeden ne Kche. Ich liebe Essen. Koche und backe gerne und geh extrem gerne essen. Hachja.
Wenns dieses Jahr in Homburg ohne Dienst reichen wrde- des wre was

----------


## Kensington

Wie finanziert ihr eig. das Studium?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Heute wars total bld und eben fast einen Unfall gehabt. Aber den Tag bekomm ich au noch rum. 
> Danke, der Nachfrage ;)
> Also ich bruchte aufjeden ne Kche. Ich liebe Essen. Koche und backe gerne und geh extrem gerne essen. Hachja.
> Wenns dieses Jahr in Homburg ohne Dienst reichen wrde- des wre was


Ja das wr super. Vieleicht treffen wir uns dann ja dort *g*
Die Kche ist super und war gar nicht teuer.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich hoff die ist nix passiert! 
Ich hab selbst vorgestern ne ordentliche Bruchlandung hingelegt, mit meinem Roller bei knapp 30 in ner Kurve... Bordstein erwischt. 
Ergebnis: Brustkorb geprellt, beide Knie mehr als dunkelblau und Schhulterblatt demoliert. Aber ich bin so froh, dass es nix ernstes is, hatte dieses Jahr schon genug mit Unfallchirurgen zu tun  :grrrr....:  Naja, es kommt halt immer anders als man denkt!

----------


## bb-freak

Boah Leute es kommt grad Frauentausch...wie knnen wir da nur im Forum versauern ;)
Meine Gte da will man einmal fernschauen und dann gleich so ein Kulturschock ::-oopss: ....

----------


## DaVinci

> Boah Leute es kommt grad Frauentausch...wie knnen wir da nur im Forum versauern ;)
> Meine Gte da will man einmal fernschauen und dann gleich so ein Kulturschock....


RTL2 = HARTZ4 FERNSEHEN  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wie finanziert ihr eig. das Studium?


Studienkredit + Nebenjob

----------


## bb-freak

> RTL2 = HARTZ4 FERNSEHEN


Leider nicht nur. War am zappen und sptestens da hat es mich aus den Socken gehoben. Um die Sendezeit....pfft. Ist schon schade sowas.

----------


## Kensington

Ne, mir gehts gut. Meine Freundin ist gefahren. Habs grad im MHH Thread geschrieben.
Les jetzt bissle was ber die Gesundheitsreform. Schweinerei das ganze. Und guck dabei TV.Zdf. Maybrit Ilnner, mag ich. Zieh mir immer so Politsendungen rein.
Waah der Bosbach ist da. Den hass ich so. Cdu eben.

----------


## Palimpalim

@Kensington
Ich werd, wenns mich an ne Uni mit Studiengebhren verschlgt, nen Studienkredit in Anspruch nehmen, wenn nicht versuch ich mit der Bafg zurecht zu kommen. Nen Nebenjob in der Vorklinik ist glaub ich extrem hart, wenn man keine Klausuren wiederholen mchte.

----------


## Kensington

> Studienkredit + Nebenjob


Muss dieser Kredit vllig zurckgezahlt werden?

----------


## Palimpalim

Soweit ich wei schon, aber er is whrend der Studienzeit zinsfrei und du musst ihn auch erst dann zurckzahlen, wenn du ne Arbeitsstelle hast. Soweit ist mein Wissensstand, wenns anders sein sollte, bitte verbessern :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Distress Misstress

Dies ist ein Infoblatt fr aufgescheuchte Abiturienten

*Dr. med. Distress Misstress informiert:*
Pandemie "Abiturientenpanik"

Wenn ihr mindestens 4 der folgenden 5 Symptome habt, welche wren:

Herzrasenphansenweise LangeweileUngeduldVerstopfungFernsehen

so wird euch streng empfohlen, euch so gut wie mglich abzulenken, denn ihr knntet an *Abiturientenpanik* leiden.

Studien zeigen, dass vor allem das entspannte und geduldige Lesen von Bchern oder Zeitungen, Musik hren, mit Freunden weggehen, flirten und Forumsmitglieder treffen in der Regel zur Heilung fhren.
Falls nicht, konsultiert bitte einen Sauflustigen oder Apotheker.

Liebe Grsse, DM (die sich selbst in ihrer widerlich guten Laune unausstehlich findet und sich total verknallt hat)
 :Top:  Entspannt euch!

----------


## Palimpalim

@DM
Danke fr die aufmunternden Worte, das tut echt gut, wenn man wei, man ist nicht allein so bekloppt. Aber ich glaub ich such mir nen sauflustigen zur Heilung, die Apotheke meide ich lieber (zu teuer ;--) )

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Soweit ich wei schon, aber er is whrend der Studienzeit zinsfrei und du musst ihn auch erst dann zurckzahlen, wenn du ne Arbeitsstelle hast. Soweit ist mein Wissensstand, wenns anders sein sollte, bitte verbessern


Ja fast. Die Zinsen musst du schon whrend des Studiums zurckzahlen.
Es gibt max 650 fr 14 Semester.

----------


## Palimpalim

Naja, des is ja auch noch ertrglich. Wenns dem Studium frderlich ist :hmmm...:  Da kommt aber noch so viel extra auf einen zu, vor allem die Bcher und die anderen notwendigen Materialien (Kittel, Grundausstattung,...) Gott sei Dank hab ich noch meinen Chemiekittel von der BTA-Schule, dem man seine 2 Jahre wirklich ansieht  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab auch noch einiges von meiner Ausbildung. Das ist schon ein groe Hilfe. Ich brauch jetzt nur noch den Prometheus und das Ersti Set, dann hab ich alles fr die ersten 2 Jahre. Wenn ich ein gnstiges bekomm, hol ich mir auch noch ein Skelett.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich wart mal die Einfhrungstage an der jeweiligen Uni ab, was die an Bcherempfehlungen bringen, bzw. ob die vielleicht Sammelbestellungen anbieten. Ich empfinde es auch eher als Vorteil schon die Ausbildung gemacht zu haben. Den ganzen Ablauf im Labor bin ich halt schon gewhnt. Aber dadurch auch 2 Jahre Verlust wertvollster Lebenszeit  :hmmm...:

----------


## Distress Misstress

Eine Ausbildung ist nie ein Verlust wertvoller Zeit, sondern der Gewinn an wertvollen Erfahrungen!

LG Hippie Misstress

----------


## Palimpalim

Stimmt, ein Gewinn an Erfahrungen, aber dennoch sind es 2 Jahre, die ich nicht in meinem Traumberuf verbracht habe!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Eine Ausbildung ist nie ein Verlust wertvoller Zeit, sondern der Gewinn an wertvollen Erfahrungen!
> 
> LG Hippie Misstress


Das Wort zum Donnerstag *g*

Ich denke oft darber nach, dass ich schon lngst studieren knnte wenn ich gleich Abi gemacht htte, aber die Ausbildung bereue ich nicht. Mir bringt es vor allem was in Ana , Physio, Orthopdie .... und natrlich beim Umgang mit den Patienten. 

Ich wei, dass es in Hom ein Ersti Set gibt das 47 kostet. Das kann man immer am Anfang des Semesters bei der Fachschaft bestellen. Da ist ein Kittel, Prpset und ne Brille drin.

----------


## Distress Misstress

Und trotzdem hat jeder, der zuvor eine Ausbildung gemacht hat, einen Vorteil!
Glcklicherweise ist es in Deutschland nicht allzu wichtig, wie alt man bei Arbeitsbeginn ist. Und lcherliche ein paar Jahre lter zu sein ist wie gesagt lcherlich.

Initiative "Fr mehr Sex mit dem Leben"!  :Party:

----------


## Palimpalim

Na das hrt sich ja gut an. 47 Euro sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt. Ich denk des bieten wahrscheinlich alle Unis an. Bcher werd ich versuchen hauptschlich aus der Bibliothek zu beziehen, oder gebraucht von Studis aus den hheren Semestern.

----------


## MediBe

@ Distress Misstress

Was haben sie dir denn fr einen Trank verabreicht?
Hrst dich an wie ein aufgescheuchtes Huhn, das irgendwelche Glckspillen intus hat ...  :Grinnnss!: 

*Gibt es da irgendwas, das man wissen sollte?! :P

----------


## Distress Misstress

:Grinnnss!:  MediBe, ich weiss, ist zum kotzen. Ich finde mich selbst ja zum Kotzen. Lauter Verknalltheit kotze ich schon Schmetterlinge. Was so viel heisst wie: Fontane habe ich jedenfalls nicht gelesen, um so drauf zu sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MediBe

Och, "zum kotzen" wrde ich den Zustand nicht nennen ... nur irgendwie ... verwirrt, aufgedreht und ein wenig hyperaktiv ... von Auen betrachtet eine ganz lustige Mischung ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das ist nur der "Wir warten auf die Bescheide" Wahnsinn....mir gehts nicht anders.... launisch, verwirrt, aufgedreht, nachdenklich, total crazy und das alles gleichzeitig *g*

----------


## Distress Misstress

Und wie es erst hier drin aussieht... Ich knnte 24 Stunden lang die Wand anglotzen und mir wird nicht langweilig! Und wenn mir Fontane erscheint, dann schick ich ihn zu dir  :Grinnnss!: 
@ fallenangel: PT-Ausbildung bringt sicherlich sehr viel.
Nochmal in drogenfreier Deutlichkeit: Eine Ausbildung und Berufserfahrung ist nie Zeitverschwendung! Und auch fr jene, die whrend der Wartezeit Koch/Zeichentechnischer Assistent/Metzger geworden sind: Auch da kann man was Ntzliches herausziehen. (Der Metzger wird sowieso Chirurg!)
Chillt schn, Kinder!

----------


## fuhl.

> Mchtest du Zahnmedizin studieren und dann zu HM wechseln??? Klappt das so einfach? Wo hast du dich denn berall beworben? Mit 10 WS biste ja eh schon fast am Ende des Tunnels Da klappt des bestimmt!


ne ich will ZM zu ende studieren. ursprnglich war mal ein quereinstieg geplant, aber ich arbeite jetzt seit 4 jahren im krankenhaus und HM verliert immer mehr seinen reiz, wenn man sieht wie sich die rztlichen kollegen dumm und dmlich schuften.

----------


## DaVinci

> ..wenn man sieht wie sich die rztlichen kollegen dumm und dmlich schuften.


Mag stimmen, viele der angehenden Studenten wissen in etwa, wie stressig und frustrierend der Klinikalltag eines Arztes sein kann, trotzdem find ich deine Aussage sehr respektlos.

----------


## DocMartin

Damn, langsam krieg ich auch n bischen schiss, dass ich kein Platz kriege  :Oh nee...:  :Woow:

----------


## fuhl.

> Mag stimmen, viele der angehenden Studenten wissen in etwa, wie stressig und frustrierend der Klinikalltag eines Arztes sein kann, trotzdem find ich deine Aussage sehr respektlos.


sollte nicht respektlos sein. ich habe sogar groen respekt. jeden morgen ein einlauf vom oberarzt, dann pfleger und schwestern, die einem auf der nase rumtanzen. so viel arbeit, dass man sie nicht schaffen kann und das vorher schon wei. ich habe mich nach langen berlegungen fr ZM entschieden und glaube/hoffe fr mich auch richtig entschieden.

----------


## Abitussi10

Wie schon erwhnt, ich denke jeder wei so in etwa was auf in zukommen wird - schaffen wie ein Hund...

Aber die Ambitionen Medizin zu studieren sind und knnen nicht das Geld sein! Und ich denke (glaube ja immer an das Gute im Menschen) das ist bei 90% der Bewerber auch der Fall... 

Vielleicht verdient ein Facharzt seine 80.000 im Jahr, rechnet das allerdings mal auf die Stunde (!) runter. Da hat er nicht mehr, als ein Bandi beim Daimler (was hier nun ohne Wertung sein soll!).

Ich hab gestern auch mal schon bissi Lektre bestellt: Anatomie Lernkarteikarte (die hier on der HP), Biochemie fr Mediziner, Physik fr Mediziner - dann kann ich die freie Zeit schonmal bissle nutzen  ::-stud: 

Wnsche euch einen schnen Tag - sollte das Wetter nicht eigentlich besser werden  :Hh?:  So ein Mll!

----------


## Kensington

Abitussi welchen DN hast du denn?

----------


## bb-freak

Guten Morgen allerseits. Melde mich dann auch mal munter und fit (mehr oder weniger ::-winky: )
Bereitet ihr eigentlich euch schon alle mit Fachliteratur vor?

----------


## Kensington

N, bereite mich garnicht vor ;9

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich versuche mir ein gewisses Grundwissen in Physik und Chemie anzueignen, dass ich nicht ganz bld da stehe. Aber lernen ist was anderes. Ich les mir halt die ersten Kapitel der Bcher mal durch, wenn ich Lust und Zeit hab. War jetzt bestimmt schon 2 Wochen nicht mehr dran, msst so langsam mal wieder weiter machen.

----------


## Kensington

Ich lese mir so Zeugs frs AWG vor. Und hoffe auf Sonne, dass ich auch gut aussehe beim Gesprch  :Loove:

----------


## Abitussi10

> Abitussi welchen DN hast du denn?


1,6 allerdings auf dem 2. Bildungsweg per Externenprfung... Vielleicht wird das ja IRGENDWO bercksichtigt. WS habe ich nicht, da ich ja erst dieses Jahr Abi gemacht habe. Und meine Ausbildung wird auch nicht bercksichtigt (auer vielleicht von Gieen) da ich in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn eine kaufmnnische Ausbildung gemacht habe...

----------


## Kensington

> 1,6 allerdings auf dem 2. Bildungsweg per Externenprfung... Vielleicht wird das ja IRGENDWO bercksichtigt. WS habe ich nicht, da ich ja erst dieses Jahr Abi gemacht habe. Und meine Ausbildung wird auch nicht bercksichtigt (auer vielleicht von Gieen) da ich in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn eine kaufmnnische Ausbildung gemacht habe...


Wieso sollte man das bercksichtigen? Nicht bse gemeint, aber verstehe ich nicht.
An welchen Unis ahste dich denn beworben?
Ja mit 1,6 wrd ich mir vll auchs chon Sachen anschaffen ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> 1,6 allerdings auf dem 2. Bildungsweg per Externenprfung... Vielleicht wird das ja IRGENDWO bercksichtigt. WS habe ich nicht, da ich ja erst dieses Jahr Abi gemacht habe. Und meine Ausbildung wird auch nicht bercksichtigt (auer vielleicht von Gieen) da ich in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn eine kaufmnnische Ausbildung gemacht habe...


Das wird leider nicht bercksichtigt. Mir gehts ja genauso. Frher hast du fr eine Ausbildung vorm Abi noch WS bekommen, aber das gibts jetzt auch nicht mehr. 
Warum in Gieen? Die gehen doch nur nach DN.

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich wei nicht wie es euch erging aber ich habe einfach alle Unis angerufen - aber irgendwie konnte mir keiner so wirklich eine Auskuft geben. Und in Gieen hat mir die Dame gesagt, dass ich es mal beilegen soll (also bei der ZVS Bewerbung) und *evtl*. rechnen sie es eben an.

Wegem 2. Bildungsweg: Manche Unis (jetzt unabhngig von Medizin) geben da einen Bonus drauf (0,1 bis sogar 0,4).

Ich hab mich beworben in: Greifswald, Frankfurt, Halle, Gieen, Homburg und Dsseldorf... Wir werden sehen ob und wo es klappt... Oh Mann ich mag nicht mehr warten  :Wand:

----------


## Kensington

Hab die gleichen Stdte, auer Gieen und Gwald. 
Achso,das wusste ich nicht, dass es da n Bonus gibt. Cool.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich wei nicht wie es euch erging aber ich habe einfach alle Unis angerufen - aber irgendwie konnte mir keiner so wirklich eine Auskuft geben. Und in Gieen hat mir die Dame gesagt, dass ich es mal beilegen soll (also bei der ZVS Bewerbung) und *evtl*. rechnen sie es eben an.
> 
> Wegem 2. Bildungsweg: Manche Unis (jetzt unabhngig von Medizin) geben da einen Bonus drauf (0,1 bis sogar 0,4).
> 
> Ich hab mich beworben in: Greifswald, Frankfurt, Halle, Gieen, Homburg und Dsseldorf... Wir werden sehen ob und wo es klappt... Oh Mann ich mag nicht mehr warten


Also in Homburg wird nur ein Dienst angerechnet. Aber mit 1,6 bist du ganz sicher in Homburg drin auch ohne Bonus.

----------


## Abitussi10

Hoffe du hast recht...
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Geerthe

Moin moin, 

mit Homburg haben rechnen so einige.

Hoffentlich verschiebt es sich dadurch in diesem WS nicht vllig.

Es bleibt ja sooo spannend.

Ob es wohl jemand uns nachempfinden kann, der nicht so drinnen steckt , wie wir?

Wenn ich es jemanden auch nur etwas versuche zu erklren , schaltet der schon ab.

Geerthe
Geerthe

----------


## Palimpalim

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl, dass sich dieses jahr extrem viele gute bewerben.Da wird sich bestimmt wieder was verschieben.
Hab vorhin mit der Pflegeleitung telefoniert, wo ich mein KPP machen mcht. War echt supernett, bin voll happy :hmmm...: 
Der hat gemeint, ich soll ihm am Montag die Unterlagen gleich persnlich vorbeibringen und dann zeigt er mir gleich alles freu

----------


## Kensington

So schreib jetzt ne mail an die MMH. 
Sagmal, wei jemand, ob die Uni ULm ne Mailaddy hat? Finde keine auf der Page.

----------


## DaVinci

> So schreib jetzt ne mail an die MMH. 
> Sagmal, wei jemand, ob die Uni ULm ne Mailaddy hat? Finde keine auf der Page.


Vllt hilft dir das weiter:
Zentrale Universittsverwaltung
Kanzlerbro
claudia.feuchter@uni-ulm.de

oder

Abt, II-1 Zulassung
zulassung@uni-ulm.de

----------


## Kensington

Danke, sehr lieb von dir.

----------


## Palimpalim

@Alle, die schon Kpp machen:
Hattet ihr auch eine Art Vorstellungsgesprch? Wie lief das bei euch? Der PDL hat nur gemeint ich muss ne Bewerbung mitbringen und das das mit dem 15.8 klappt, also sozusagen schon ne Zusage. Muss ich da dann zu dem Gesprch irgendwelche besonderen Dokumente mitnehmen? Wie siehts mit Hepatitisimpfungen aus etc.?

----------


## DerSalamander

> @Alle, die schon Kpp machen:
> Hattet ihr auch eine Art Vorstellungsgesprch? Wie lief das bei euch? Der PDL hat nur gemeint ich muss ne Bewerbung mitbringen und das das mit dem 15.8 klappt, also sozusagen schon ne Zusage. Muss ich da dann zu dem Gesprch irgendwelche besonderen Dokumente mitnehmen? Wie siehts mit Hepatitisimpfungen aus etc.?


So wars bei mir auch. Der Personalmann hat sich mein Zeugnis angesehen, ob bei mir ne Zulassung realistisch ist und wollte noch nen Lebenslauf und hat dann nur noch gefragt, auf welcher Station und wie lang ich das Praktikum machen will.
HepB-Spritze musste bei mir aufgefrischt werden und die Kosten dafr musste ich selbst tragen.

----------


## DocMartin

Die Frau heit Feuchter?^^

Hab heut Vormittag mal aufgenommen, womit ich mir ab und zu die Zeit vertreibe  ::-winky: 
Is aber ne deletantische Aufnahme per Computermikro, also nicht lachen bitte :bhh: 
Wer Verspieler und Versinger findet, darf sie behalten :Grinnnss!: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/410004239/Gesamt_mp3.mp3


Oah, wenn ich keinen Platz kriegt, dann spring ich im Dreieck, ich hab nmlich auch gar keinen Plan B^^

----------


## Palimpalim

Der hat darber nachgedacht, ob bei dir ne Zulassung realistisch is??? Krass... Die Chefs sollten doch zufrieden sein, dass man sich fr Medizin und vor allem IHR Krankenhaus entschieden hat. Hep-Impfung muss bei mir auch aufgefrischt werden. 
Auf welcher Station warst du denn? Kannst du die weiterempfehlen? ich mcht gern auf die UCH, und dabei vor allem Hand- und plastische/wiederherstellende Chirurgie.
Ich bin schon so aufgeregt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Oah, wenn ich keinen Platz kriegt, dann spring ich im Dreieck, ich hab nmlich auch gar keinen Plan B^^


Juhuuu, noch ein "Planloser" :Party: 
Ich hab mir berlegt, dann bis zum nchsten WS entweder ein FSJ zu machen, oder ne Ausbildung zur GuK. Boah, dann hab ich schon 2 Ausbildungsboni. Gilt das? Wobei, dann komm ich auch schon ber die Wartezeit rein. Hat aber auch wieder den Vorteil, das ich dann freie Uniwahl htte :Grinnnss!:  Mensch, des is ein Endlosmonolog ::-oopss:

----------


## fuhl.

> Juhuuu, noch ein "Planloser"
> Ich hab mir berlegt, dann bis zum nchsten WS entweder ein FSJ zu machen, oder ne Ausbildung zur GuK. Boah, dann hab ich schon 2 Ausbildungsboni. Gilt das? Wobei, dann komm ich auch schon ber die Wartezeit rein. Hat aber auch wieder den Vorteil, das ich dann freie Uniwahl htte Mensch, des is ein Endlosmonolog



Dank Sozialkriterien hat man leider auch mit Wartezeit keine freie Uniwahl.

----------


## Voodoo90

Das mit dem Sozialkriterium habe ich noch nie so wirklich verstanden. Aber auch wenn die Leute schon bis zu 6 Jahren gewartet haben, wre es ein wenig "unfair", wenn man sich die Uni dann einfach aussuchen knnte. Man sollte froh sein, dass man berhaupt die Mglichkeit bekommt noch zu studieren, da es normal nicht klappt.

----------


## BaldDr?

@ DocMartin: Klingt super!  :Top:  Echt  :Smilie:

----------


## fuhl.

@doc martin: super stimme! :Top:

----------


## DocMartin

Danke, find ich richtig cool, dass es euch gefllt  :Love: 

@ all: Ihr knnt es euch ruhig runterladen, ist kein virus  :hmmm...:  hchstens ein [Ohr] Wurm^^ (ooaaaahhh war der schlecht  :bhh: )

Leider fehlen mir die Dynamischen Effekte (und die Fhigkeiten, diese einzufgen^^) und das ganze richtig stimmungsvoll zu machen und zum Beispiel den Refrain noch besser zu betonen...und das Gitarrenspiel ist dadurch, dass ich ja den Rhythmus durchziehen muss auch eher plump (was mir aber iwie auch entgegen kommt  :Grinnnss!: )
Die Artikulation gefllt mir auch nicht so richtig, aber da muss ich nochn bischen ben, damit ich mich noch darauf konzentrieren kann whrend des Spielens...

----------


## Palimpalim

@Doc
Echt gute Stimme, gefllt mir  :hmmm...: 
Machst du sonst auch noch Musik/spielst du noch ein Instrument?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wollts mir auch gard anhren, aber leider gehts nicht mehr. Wenn man auf den Link geht kommt

 "Diese Datei wurde nicht ber einen Premium Account hochgeladen und kann daher nur 10 mal heruntergeladen werden.
 Dieses Limit ist erreicht.
 Um diese Datei downloaden zu knnen, muss der Uploader entweder die  Datei erneut hochladen oder er/sie muss sich vorher in dem Premium  Account einloggen und die Datei dann hochladen. Der Uploader kann ber  den Lschlink weitere Informationen erhalten."

----------


## DocMartin

Oh stimmt, dass kann man nur 10x runterladen, aber wenn ihr wollt stell ich nochn anderes Lied rein, allerdings ist da bei der Aufnahme die Gitarre nen bischen laut geworden  :grrrr....: 

@ Palim: Naja eigentlich bin ich nur Snger, Gitarre ist so selbst beigebracht zum Begleiten (hrt man ja auch^^) aber es ist eben echt schwierig, sich aufs Singen und Spielen gleichzeitig zu konzentrieren, deswegen leidet der Gesang immer nen bischen im Vergleich zum nur Singen .
Ich hab mal Bariton (kleine Tuba) und kurz Bass gespielt. Dann hatte ich noch n bischen Gesangsunterricht und hab bis zum Abi in 2 Chren gesungen, mit ab und zu Solo, aber im Moment bin ich das einzige Mitglied meiner Band :bhh:

----------


## DocMartin

Eins meiner Lieblingslieder:

http://rapidshare.com/files/410053878/Gesamt.mp3

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wow echt cool....

----------


## BaldDr?

Vielleicht solltest du nicht Medizin studieren, DocMartin, sondern lieber Snger werden... wobei Arzt natrlich schon ein seehr schner Beruf ist  :Smilie:

----------


## DocMartin

Ich geh zu DSDS wenn ich keinen Studienplatz kriege  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Oder du machst einfach bei der geilen Notarztband mit. Wei jemand obs von denen mal wieder ein neues Album gibt?

----------


## MediBe

> Ich geh zu DSDS wenn ich keinen Studienplatz kriege


Jetzt kommt doch bald X Factooor!
Mit Sarah Connooor! 
Das ist doch viel besseeer als DSDS!
Sonst wrde es das doch nicht gebeeen!

Oder willst du etwa wie Mark Medlock enden?
Jedes Jahr im Sommer dasselbe Lied?  ::-oopss: 

---

Wo wir doch hier immer fleiig ber literarisch wertvolle Bcher und dergleichen plaudern - musste eigentlich irgendwer hier den Vorleser lesen?

Ich habe das Buch nicht gelesen, aber gerade den Film gesehen ... uff ... ich wei nicht was ich sagen soll. Irgendwie so garnicht das, womit ich gerechnet hatte. Und irgendwie ziemlich schwer und bedrckend, noch nicht einmal so sehr wegen der Nazi-Thematik an sich ... ich wei auch nicht so recht ... keine Ahnung was ich von dem Film halten soll ... schwer zu begreifen.

----------


## DocMartin

Guten Morgen Berlin, du kannst so hlich sein...

----------


## Palimpalim

Ja, ich musste den Vorleser lesen. In der Schule als Lektre, ohne groe Vorwarnung des Lehrers, um was es berhaupt geht. Somit lesen sich die ersten Kapitel recht einfach. Aber im zweiten Abschnitt wirds schon heftig.
Hab spter dann den Film gesehen und bin froh, erst das Buch gelesen zu haben und dieses in Deutsch auch nachbereitet zu haben, um auch wirklich alle Details interpretieren zu knnen.
Ansonsten erinner ich mich noch an Frau Jenny Treibl, Faust, Maria Stuart und vieeele mehr...

----------


## LaTraviata

> Wo wir doch hier immer fleiig ber literarisch wertvolle Bcher und dergleichen plaudern - musste eigentlich irgendwer hier den Vorleser lesen?


In meinen Augen war das eines der besten Bcher, das ich whrend der Oberstufenzeit gelesen habe (neben Bchner und diverser Lyrik). Da hat es wenigstens mal Spa gemacht, eine ausgereifte Interpretation in der Klausur produzieren zu drfen... ich erinnere mich da an eine 22seitige Deutschklausur  :Woow:   :peng:

----------


## Kensington

Meine Lieblingslektre ist und bleibt Faust.

----------


## DocMartin

> In meinen Augen war das eines der besten Bcher, das ich whrend der Oberstufenzeit gelesen habe (neben Bchner und diverser Lyrik). Da hat es wenigstens mal Spa gemacht, eine ausgereifte Interpretation in der Klausur produzieren zu drfen... ich erinnere mich da an eine 22seitige Deutschklausur


Hab mal 28 geschrieben, aber wenn der Lehrer nicht auf der gleichen Wellenlnge ist, gibts trotzdem nur ne 3^^

----------


## Kensington

Quantitt ersetzt ja auch nicht Qualitt ;)

----------


## Kensington

Guckt noch jemand die Trauerfeier?

----------


## fallenangel30487

N...ich bau gerade meinen Pool auf! Jey...
Mal ne ganz andere Frage (off Topic) was macht ihr wenn ihr in der neuen Wohnung nen Brief von der GEZ bekommt? Nicht antworten, bezahlen, schreiben ihr habt nix?

----------


## DaVinci

> N...ich bau gerade meinen Pool auf! Jey...
> Mal ne ganz andere Frage (off Topic) was macht ihr wenn ihr in der neuen Wohnung nen Brief von der GEZ bekommt? Nicht antworten, bezahlen, schreiben ihr habt nix?


Sobald man in der neuen Wohnung ist, gleich einen Antrag auf GEZ Befreiung stellen, soweit ich wei, knnen Studenten von den Gebhren befreit werden...
Vllt wei ja jmd mehr darber...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Sobald man in der neuen Wohnung ist, gleich einen Antrag auf GEZ Befreiung stellen, soweit ich wei, knnen Studenten von den Gebhren befreit werden...
> Vllt wei ja jmd mehr darber...


Das geht leider nur wenn man Bafg bekommt...hab mich schon informiert. Ist eigentlich total unlogisch, man bekommt kein Geld und soll zahlen, man bekomm Geld und muss nicht zahlen????? :Hh?:   Aber ich glaub das versteht niemand so recht. Die meisten Studenten die ich kenn schreiben einfach gar nicht zurck, aber ne Freundin die auf dem Gericht arbeitet meinte, dass man das auf keinen Fall machen sollte, weil es sein kann dass dann mal der Gerichtvollzieher vor der Tr steht. Die htten so Flle recht oft. Fand auch recht heftig, als die mir erzhlt hat dass viele Leute die in die Insolvenz gehen ca. 20% GEZ Schulden haben.

----------


## DaVinci

Was fr eine beschi***** Regelung, das soll mal einer verstehen... :kotzen:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Genau so ist es...total Banane!

----------


## DocMartin

Fr mich irrelevant, da ich Radio und TV bern PC hab  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DaVinci

> Fr mich irrelevant, da ich Radio und TV bern PC hab


Dann musste doch auch Gebhren bezahlen, oder wurde das Gesetz nicht verabschiedet, es war mal so ein Gercht im Umlauf...

----------


## Alchemist

Ich halte es kaum noch aus bis zum 11. August... 10 Tage noch. Ich htte mal eine Frage - die Zulassungsbescheide werden zwar per Post abgeschickt, aber die werden auch am 11. online abrufbar, also ber DaiSy unter "Bescheide", oder?

----------


## fuhl.

> Fr mich irrelevant, da ich Radio und TV bern PC hab


Ist auch meldepflichtig...

Also ich schreib denen immer, dass ich keine gebhrenpflichtigen Gerte besitze. Hat bei 3 mal Umziehen immer geklappt. 
Ab 2012 glaub ich muss doch eh jeder bezahlen.

Mal ne andere Frage: Meint ihr es bringt etwas die ZVS Homies schon am Freitag zu nerven? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die vor 1-2 Semstern schonmal am Freitag Infos rausgehauen haben.

Manno, man msste jemand bei dem Verein kennen... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## loewin

> N...ich bau gerade meinen Pool auf! Jey...
> Mal ne ganz andere Frage (off Topic) was macht ihr wenn ihr in der neuen Wohnung nen Brief von der GEZ bekommt? Nicht antworten, bezahlen, schreiben ihr habt nix?


hab damals angegeben, dass ich nen autoradio hab und sonst nix...keine ahnung, ob das schlau war. jedenfalls haben die nie wieder nachgefragt und ich zahl halt meine paar euronen im jahr  :Nixweiss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Letztes Jahr konntest du frhestens einen Tag vorher was am Tel. erfahren. Aber das steht dann auch hier im Forum bzw. das Forum ist dann berlastet und du kommst nicht mehr rein *g*

----------


## michelle_ma_belle

..sollen ja schon ab 32 kw vorliegen!hab ich auf hochschulstart gelesen..das wre ja ab montag/ BERMORGEN. bin mal wieder verzweifelt genug..hab denen heute schon geschrieben..kann montag da whrend der arbeit nicht anrufen!und wenn se sagen NEE..nun warten se man auch noch die paar tage bis die briefe verschickt werden..dann hab ichs wenigstens probiert! man sollte ja meinen, wenn man schon sooo lange wartet kommt es auf ein paar tage nicht mehr an..aber jedes semester muss ich erneut feststellen..ES KOMMT AUF STUNDEN AN :hmmm...: ich fr meinen teil wsste es lieber gestern als heute, worauf ich mich frs nchste halbe jahr einstellen kann!
wie auch immer..die tage sind gezhlt..bibber..mal sehen was kommt

----------


## fuhl.

> ..sollen ja schon ab 32 kw vorliegen!hab ich auf hochschulstart gelesen..das wre ja ab montag/ BERMORGEN. bin mal wieder verzweifelt genug..hab denen heute schon geschrieben..kann montag da whrend der arbeit nicht anrufen!und wenn se sagen NEE..nun warten se man auch noch die paar tage bis die briefe verschickt werden..dann hab ichs wenigstens probiert! man sollte ja meinen, wenn man schon sooo lange wartet kommt es auf ein paar tage nicht mehr an..aber jedes semester muss ich erneut feststellen..ES KOMMT AUF STUNDEN ANich fr meinen teil wsste es lieber gestern als heute, worauf ich mich frs nchste halbe jahr einstellen kann!
> wie auch immer..die tage sind gezhlt..bibber..mal sehen was kommt


wenn die netten Damen und Herren auf deine Mail anworten, lass es uns wissen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## michelle_ma_belle

..was auch immer kommt..ich meine die daten fr die wartezeit sind ja auf jeden fall schon seit gut 2 wochen komplett auf deren schreibtischen!was anderes interessiert mich ja nicht :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ..was auch immer kommt..ich meine die daten fr die wartezeit sind ja auf jeden fall schon seit gut 2 wochen komplett auf deren schreibtischen!was anderes interessiert mich ja nicht


Wieviel WS hast du?

----------


## michelle_ma_belle

..tapfere 12 ::-dance: 
und 2,3..

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das wird schon..... ich denke nicht dass es 13 WS werden...das wr echt extrem. Ein Bekannter hat auch 12 WS und ne DN von 2,7. Der hat diese Woche bei der ZVS angerufen und die meinten sie drften ja noch nix sagen, nur so viel er sollte doch schonmal den Sekt kalt stellen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Sooo, hab heute auch wieder ein Tagwerk vollbracht.
Hab mir ale Studentenheime, die in Frage kommen angesehen und beworben. Mensch, da kommt Vorfreude auf. Frustrierend is nur, dass man wohl eh nicht zum WS nen Platz kriegt, sondern nur auf der Warteliste landet. Aber immerhin hab ichs dann versucht. Zieht ihr auch in ein Wohnheum oder WG etc?

----------


## fuhl.

12 und 2,3 ist fr HM nen sicherer Platz. 
Ich rechne ja schon bei 10WS und 2,6 fr nen ZM-Platz. ich hoffe so sehr, dass das klappt. Ich will einfach endlich anfangen...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Sooo, hab heute auch wieder ein Tagwerk vollbracht.
> Hab mir ale Studentenheime, die in Frage kommen angesehen und beworben. Mensch, da kommt Vorfreude auf. Frustrierend is nur, dass man wohl eh nicht zum WS nen Platz kriegt, sondern nur auf der Warteliste landet. Aber immerhin hab ichs dann versucht. Zieht ihr auch in ein Wohnheum oder WG etc?


Eigene Wohnung.

----------


## Palimpalim

@Fallen
Mit neuer Kche  :hmmm...:

----------


## fuhl.

> Sooo, hab heute auch wieder ein Tagwerk vollbracht.
> Hab mir ale Studentenheime, die in Frage kommen angesehen und beworben. Mensch, da kommt Vorfreude auf. Frustrierend is nur, dass man wohl eh nicht zum WS nen Platz kriegt, sondern nur auf der Warteliste landet. Aber immerhin hab ichs dann versucht. Zieht ihr auch in ein Wohnheum oder WG etc?



Hab mich auch bei den verschiedenene Studentenwerken fr ein Wohnheimplatz beworben. Wrde aber gerne wieder in eine WG ziehen. Allerdings finde ich die Option am besten, erstmal Wohnheim, nette Leute kennen lernen und mit denen zusammen ziehen. Und am besten mit Leuten aus anderen Studiengngen/Ausbildungen, um einfach Abwechslung zu haben.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja...die ist voll toll...komm gar nicht mehr aus der Begeisterung raus *g*
Jetzt muss es nur noch mit dem Studienplatz klappen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich denk auch, dass Wohnheim nichts auf Dauer ist. Werd auch ne WG ins Auge fassen, eine Kche und ein Bad zu 3/4 ist mir doch lieber als zu 9  :hmmm...:  Aber ich fnds schon toll mit ebenfalls Medi-Studis, so kann man gemeinsam lernen und sich gegenseitig untersttzen.

----------


## Palimpalim

@Falle
Ist sie schon geliefert und eingebaut?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @Falle
> Ist sie schon geliefert und eingebaut?


Ne ist in 9 Wochen. Muss warten bis mein Bruder aus der Wohnung ausgezogen ist und dann muss ich noch ein bisschen renovieren. Der Plan ist mal, dass er Anfang September auszieht. Dann hab ich noch ca. 3 Wochen Zeit zum renovieren bis die Kche kommt.

----------


## Palimpalim

Dann haste ja wenigstens nen sinnvollen Zeitvertreib  :Grinnnss!: 
Was wrdet ihr zum Vorstellungsgesprch fr das Kpp anziehen? Nicht zu elegant (Hosenanzug etc.), des is irgendwie zu overdressed. Aber mit ner Jeans? Steh momentan vor meinem Kleiderschrank und philosophier. Der PDL war am Telefon eigentlich ganz locker. Hat wer schon diesbezglich Erfahrungen?

----------


## Voodoo90

Also ich habe einfach ganz normale Sachen angehabt. Ne etwas elegantere Jeans und n lockeres Hemd. Das ist nix besonderes. Hat auch nur 10min gedauert. Bei mir ist man eigentlich nur die ganzen Sachen wie Schweigepflicht etc. durchgegangen. Das luft so, dass es Pltze fr ein praktikum gibt und wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuert. Die wollen nur sehen, dass du kein Vollidiot bist.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja ich auch. Jeans und ein bisschen besseres Shirt und hohe Schuhe.

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab jetzt schon von mehreren  Seiten was von Gesundheitsprfung und Nachweis von Impfungen gehrt. War das bei dir auch so Voodoo?

----------


## Voodoo90

Ich brauchte ein Artest vom hausarzt, dass ich keine gesundheitlichen Einschrnkungen habe und ein Versicherungsnachweis. Manche Huser fragen anscheinend auch nach Impfungen.
Die ganzen bescheinigungen musste ich aber dann erst am tatschlichen Praktikumsstart vorlegen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Weit du noch was unter gesundheitliche Einschrnkungen fiel? Ich darf momentan meine Hand nicht voll belasten. Aber was machen dann krperlich behinderte, die mssen doch auch ein KPP ableisten?

----------


## Voodoo90

Geh zu deinem Hausarzt, sag du brauchst so ein Artest und sag es wre alles in Ordnung mit dir, wenn er fragt. Wenn du dann auf der Station bist sagst du einfach deinen kollegen oder dem Stationsleiter, adss es mit der Hand nicht voll geht, dann ist die Sache ok.
Das Artest ist mehr, dass du keine ansteckenden Krankheiten hast und keine Gefahr fr dich oder andere besteht.
Ich wurde auch an der Schulter operiert und kann sie nich voll belasten. Habe keine Probleme damit bekommen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Na des beruhigt mich doch. Das Attest is nicht das Problem, obwohl die "es is alles in Ordnung"-Taktik unmglich ist. Aber ich hoff die nehmen mich dann berhaupt am Montag. Wobei kostenlose Arbeitkrfte sind eigentlich immer gern gesehen. Ich freu mich auch schon voll drauf, obwohl es da ja auch unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt. Ich denk, es liegt daran, was man draus macht. Und die chirurgische is auch ne Abteilung, wos einem bestimmt nicht langweilig wird

----------


## Palimpalim

Was meint ihr, wie es sich auswirken wird, dass dieses Jahr der TMS an mehreren Unis gewertet wird. Wird dafr der NC an Unis, die nur nach DN gehen steigen? Oder wird sich die KOnkurrenz nur auf TMS-Unis beschrnken? Wei eigentlich jemand, ob die nchsten Semester noch weitere Unis den TMS anerkennen, bzw. ihr Auswahlsystem ndern?

----------


## Miu

Ich denke, dass sich eine Steigerung der Auswahlgrenzen bei den TMS- Unis auf alle anderen Unis auch auswirken wird. Denn wenn die normalen Abiturienten nicht an ihre Wunschuni (in diesem Fall TMS- Uni) kommen, weichen sie auf eine andere aus.
Keine Ahnung ob noch mehr Unis den TMS einfhren. Ich kann es mir aber gut vorstellen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich glaube dass viele mit einer DN schlechter als 1,6 auf die TMS Unis hoffen und sich nicht mehr so sehr auf Homburg oder Gieen strzen. Die ganze Zeit gab es weniger als 6 TMS Unis, da konnte man OP 6 noch als Notlsung an Homburg verschenken, jetzt sind es aber ber e Unis und man kann seinen ganzen OPs auf TMS Unis verteilen, sofern der TMS gut war. Ich kenne viele die letztes Jahr noch Homburg auf ihrer Liste hatten und es dieses Jahr zugunsten einer TMS Uni gestrichen haben, und die haben alle 1,7.

----------


## fuhl.

oh gott ich bin "How i met youtr mother" schtig geworden. gestern bei kino.to angefangen und schon fast ne staffel reingezogen^^. ist schon krass was man so alles macht, um sich vorm "Umzugskartonseinrumen" zu drcken :Big Grin:

----------


## Miu

> Ich glaube dass viele mit einer DN schlechter als 1,6 auf die TMS Unis hoffen und sich nicht mehr so sehr auf Homburg oder Gieen strzen. Die ganze Zeit gab es weniger als 6 TMS Unis, da konnte man OP 6 noch als Notlsung an Homburg verschenken, jetzt sind es aber ber e Unis und man kann seinen ganzen OPs auf TMS Unis verteilen, sofern der TMS gut war. Ich kenne viele die letztes Jahr noch Homburg auf ihrer Liste hatten und es dieses Jahr zugunsten einer TMS Uni gestrichen haben, und die haben alle 1,7.


Selbst wenn man wollte, knnte man nicht die ganze Liste mit TMS- Unis fllen.
Heidelberg, Tbingen, Leipzig, Lbeck verlangen OP 1
Mannheim, Mainz, Freiburg verlangen OP 1- 2
Bochum und Ulm egal

Das heit man kann allerhchstens 4 TMS- Unis auf die Liste setzen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Selbst wenn man wollte, knnte man nicht die ganze Liste mit TMS- Unis fllen.
> Heidelberg, Tbingen, Dresden verlangen OP 1
> Mannheim, Mainz, Freiburg verlangen OP 1- 2
> Bochum und Ulm egal
> 
> Das heit man kann allerhchstens 4 TMS- Unis auf die Liste setzen.


Ja ich wei, dachte aber dass es noch mehr TMS Unis gibt.
Aber ich glaube dass die eine Bekannte von mir 6 Tms Unis angegeben hat, liegt daran dass sie nicht so ganz auf die OPs geachtet hat. Sie hatte nmlich Mannheim und Heidelberg auf 5 und 6 *g*

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich denk auch, dass sich die "schlechteren" (soll nicht wertend sein) eher auf die TMS-Unis strzen. Viele "Gute" werden den TMS erstens gar nicht machen und sich dann auch an Nicht-TMS-Unis bewerben.Somit hab ich die Befrchtung, dass der NC an den normalen Unis doch schon noch ein Stck ansteigen wird dieses Jahr.
Andererseits knnte es dann auch so sein, dass viele dann alle 4 Ops mit TMS-Unis belegen und dadurch das Interesse an den anderen Unis nachlsst.

----------


## Miu

> Ja ich wei, dachte aber dass es noch mehr TMS Unis gibt.
> Aber ich glaube dass die eine Bekannte von mir 6 Tms Unis angegeben hat, liegt daran dass sie nicht so ganz auf die OPs geachtet hat. Sie hatte nmlich Mannheim und Heidelberg auf 5 und 6 *g*


Achso, das kann dann gut sein.

Ich htte aber mal eine Frage zu einem anderen Thema: Wenn man einen Studienplatz einklagt und bekommt, werden diese Pltze dann im Jahr darauf den "normalen Bewerbern" zur Verfgung gestellt? Falls ja, msste das Klagen dann nicht irgendwann keinen Sinn mehr machen?
Ich habe nicht vor zu klagen, sondern mchte nur wissen was mit diesen Pltzen passiert.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Achso, das kann dann gut sein.
> 
> Ich htte aber mal eine Frage zu einem anderen Thema: Wenn man einen Studienplatz einklagt und bekommt, werden diese Pltze dann im Jahr darauf den "normalen Bewerbern" zur Verfgung gestellt? Falls ja, msste das Klagen dann nicht irgendwann keinen Sinn mehr machen?
> Ich habe nicht vor zu klagen, sondern mchte nur wissen was mit diesen Pltzen passiert.


Ich wei dass Homburg die 29 eingeklagten Pltze vom letzten Jahr "freiwillig" dieses Jahr zur Verfgung stellt.

----------


## _Natalie_

> oh gott ich bin "How i met youtr mother" schtig geworden. gestern bei kino.to angefangen und schon fast ne staffel reingezogen^^. ist schon krass was man so alles macht, um sich vorm "Umzugskartonseinrumen" zu drcken


Ich finds auch super!  :Smilie:  SUIT UP!
Glaubt ihr man hat dann mit 1,7 eine Chance in Homburg dieses WS? Wegen den vermehrten TMS-Unis?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Achso, das kann dann gut sein.
> 
> Ich htte aber mal eine Frage zu einem anderen Thema: Wenn man einen Studienplatz einklagt und bekommt, werden diese Pltze dann im Jahr darauf den "normalen Bewerbern" zur Verfgung gestellt? Falls ja, msste das Klagen dann nicht irgendwann keinen Sinn mehr machen?


Ja UND Nein.

Was die meisten glaube ich nicht wissen: eingeklagte Studienpltze sind in aller Regel nur VORLUFIG, da in Folge des Eilverfahrens ein vorlufiges Urteil ergeht.

Die Unis haben die Mglichkeit das vorlufige Urteil anzufechten. Das tun sie im Regelfalle auch so gut es geht in den letzten 1 bis 2 Jahren, quasi um ein Exempel zu statuieren und Abschreckung zu erzeugen.

Daher sind es in dem Sinne berhaupt keine "tatschlichen" Pltze, sondern nur urteilsbedingt zur Verfgung gestellte.

Eine Neuzurverfgungstellung im Folgejahr findet nicht statt.


By the way: WUUUUUUUUAH - noch 12 Tage bis zu den ersten Bescheiden!

----------


## fuhl.

> Ich finds auch super!  SUIT UP!
> Glaubt ihr man hat dann mit 1,7 eine Chance in Homburg dieses WS? Wegen den vermehrten TMS-Unis?


Barney: "Ted - I'm gonna teach you how to live! Lesson one: lose that goatee  it doesn't fit your suit!"
Ted: "I'm not wearing a suit!?!?"
Barney: "Lesson two: SUIT UP!"

 :Top:

----------


## Alchemist

> By the way: WUUUUUUUUAH - noch 12 Tage bis zu den ersten Bescheiden!


Ich glaube doch noch 9 Tage?! Bis zum 11., oder?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Barney: "Ted - I'm gonna teach you how to live! Lesson one: lose that goatee  it doesn't fit your suit!"
> Ted: "I'm not wearing a suit!?!?"
> Barney: "Lesson two: SUIT UP!"


Eine der geilsten Serien berhaupt!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich finds auch super!  SUIT UP!
> Glaubt ihr man hat dann mit 1,7 eine Chance in Homburg dieses WS? Wegen den vermehrten TMS-Unis?


Ich hoffe doch! Sonst dreh ich durch! Aber ich denk mal schon, dass wenigstens mal die Leute mit 1,7 + Dienst reinkommen, hat ja letztes Jahr bei G8 im Saarland auch gereicht, zumind. mal fr einige.

----------


## Palimpalim

@fallen
Ich glaub schon, dass du einen Platz bekommst!
Das blde an Homburg, Gieen, Regensburg und auch anderen Unis, die nur nach DN und evtl. Ausbildung und Dienst gehen, ist, dass man seinen Schnitt so gut wie berhaupt nicht verbessern kann. Da steigen die Chancen nach 1 - 2 Jahren auch nicht. Da kann man dann lediglich auf die Wartezeitquote hoffen...

----------


## Miu

> Ich hoffe doch! Sonst dreh ich durch! Aber ich denk mal schon, dass wenigstens mal die Leute mit 1,7 + Dienst reinkommen, hat ja letztes Jahr bei G8 im Saarland auch gereicht, zumind. mal fr einige.


Und in Kiel hat es sogar mit 1,7 ohne Dienst im NRV geklappt. :Top:  Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die meisten diesen 15 pkt- Bonus kriegen ;)

----------


## Palimpalim

Des blde an Kiel ist, dass es so weit im Norden liegt  :hmmm...: 
Htte im Nachhinein doch lieber Homburg als Gieen auf die Liste setzen sollen. Aber ich wart jetzt einfach mal ab. Bin heute auch schon die ganzen Studienplatztauschbrsen durchgegangen, aber das richtige war nicht dabei. Ich hab jetzt gelesen, dass es nach dem Physikum auch ohne Tauschpartner mglich ist zu tauschen, dann muss man sich angeblich nur bei der Wunschuni direkt bewerben? Wei da einer was genaueres? " jahre wren ja durchzustehen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Aber ich denke schon, dass es klappt. Wr super wenn Homburg einen Berufsbonus htte, ist leider aber nicht so.

----------


## _Natalie_

> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Aber ich denke schon, dass es klappt. Wr super wenn Homburg einen Berufsbonus htte, ist leider aber nicht so.


Hast du auch einen Schnitt von 1,7? ich werd noch verrckt, das muss doch klappen! =/

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hast du auch einen Schnitt von 1,7? ich werd noch verrckt, das muss doch klappen! =/


Ja 1,7 + Dienst + Ausbildung (die hilft mir in Hom leider nicht weiter)

----------


## fallenangel30487

So bin wieder aus dem Pool drauen...wird doch jetzt ein bisschen zu kalt. 
Jetzt ist mir wieder langweilig.

----------


## Palimpalim

Wir haben auch so ne tollen Pool. Die genialste Erfindung seit der Schokolade  :hmmm...:  Nur dieses Jahr hab ich ihn nicht aufgebaut, war ja nicht zu Hause.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Die Teile sind echt cool. Htte nicht gedacht dass der so riesig ist. Der fllt fast die ganze Terasse aus. Hoffentlich ist die Woche nochmal gutes Wetter. Heut war eindeutig zu kalt mit 20, wollt aber unbedingt endlich mal in den Pool *g*

----------


## Palimpalim

Habt ihr ihn auf der Terasse aufgebaut? Bei uns steht er immer mitten in der Prrie  :Grinnnss!:  ber Nacht ne Plane drauf und gut is. Vor 2 Jahren als es so extrem hei war hatten wir 34 im Pool, des war dann schon fast wie in der Badewanne. Aber trotzdem genial.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich hab mich jetzt heute mal mit den Teilstudienpltzen befasst. Die werden ja unter allen verlost, die sich fr die Wartezeitquote an den jeweiligen Unis beworben haben. was haltet ihr davon? Wr es euch zu riskant, nach der Vorklinik nicht weiter studieren zu drfen? Hngt das dann von der Physikumsnote ab,wenn man sich dann bei den Unis direkt bewirbt oder von der Abinote?

----------


## LaTraviata

Bedenke, da whrend des Studiums mit Teilstudienplatz die Wartesemester regulr weiter gezhlt werden! Du bewirbst Dich weiterhin ber die ZVS, andernfalls eben zum klinischen Abschnitt an Deiner, bzw. anderen (bundesdeutschen) Unis. Da die Klinikkapazitten relativ restriktiv sind, ist die Chance auf die Fortfhrung des Studiums nicht immer nahtlos gegeben... 

Ob Abiturdurchschnitt oder Physikumsnote zhlen, wei ich nicht genau, denke aber, da aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Prfungszeiten (mndl. Physikum mal vor und mal nach den schriftlichen Prfungen) auch der Abinote wieder eine entscheidende Rolle zukommen knnte...  :peng: !

----------


## Palimpalim

Oh Mann,das mit der Wartezeit wrde mir nichts bringen. hab jetzt 4 WS, dann wrens bis dahin 8... Also keine Chance. Aber angenommen man bekme einen Vollstudienplatz bei der ZVS, dann kann man schon nahtlos in die Klinik starten? Und nicht nochmal von vorne beginnen?

----------


## LaTraviata

Das ist von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich, da man zwar dann mit Vollstudienplatz einfach weiter studieren kann, d.h. angenommen Du begnnst mit Teilstudienplatz, erhltst nach einem Jahr, also zwei Semestern, einen Vollstudienplatz an der gleichen Uni - die Uni erlaubt Dir, in Deinem Fachsemester zu bleiben. Im Idealfall bist Du nach vier vorklinischen Semestern scheinfrei und physikumsreif, das erste Staatsexamen darfst Du auch noch mitschreiben. 

Jetzt kommt die Crux: Deine Uni stuft Dich dann doch nach bestandenem Physikum nicht in die Klinik hoch, weil Du im Kapazittenschlssel ja eigentlich im 2. vorklinischen Semester mit einem Vollstudienplatz eingeschrieben bist. Tausch ist schwierig, weil Du ja mit den anderen Physikumsabsolventen zwar scheingleich, aber nicht fachsemestergleich bist. Dir bliebe nur die direkte Bewerbung an den Unis und da wiederum konkurrierst Du mit den Wechslern aus dem Ausland etc. Garantie gibt es keine....

Das ist jetzt ein skizzierter Extremfall, so aber einer meiner besten Freundinnen passiert... man steckt nicht drin und annehmen wrde ich im Zweifelsfalle immer  :Meine Meinung: !

----------


## Palimpalim

Oh je, das sind ja schne Aussichten. Aber ich denk, besser als gar kein Studienplatz. Da muss man sich halt wirklich extrem anstrengen um ein gutes Physikum hinzubekommen, damit man gut konkurrieren kann. Des is alles so kompliziert...

----------


## Palimpalim

Wei jemand wieviele Teilstudienpltze pro Uni vergeben werden, oder kann man da irgendwo nachschauen?

----------


## LaTraviata

> [...]Des is alles so kompliziert...


Wenn es einfach wre, hiee es Abi  :Grinnnss!:  - kleiner Witz am Rande...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wei jemand wieviele Teilstudienpltze pro Uni vergeben werden, oder kann man da irgendwo nachschauen?


Gibt es berhaupt so viele Unis die Teilpltze vergeben? Dachte immer das seien nur 4 oder 5. 

Mal so off Topic:
Ich geh morgen Farbe fr mein Bad kaufen und ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Die Fliesen werden komplett wei. Was haltet ihr von Pink an der Wand? Nicht komplett Pink aber Akzente. Wollte eigentlich die Wand Orange machen aber irgendwie kann ich mir das doch nicht so gut vorstellen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Also das Abi war echt (vom Nervenkitzel) ein Witz gegen die momentane Situation. Ich kann alle nur beglckwnschen, die schon studieren!

----------


## Palimpalim

@fallen
Also ich hab mich anderweitig inspirieren lassen: Ich mchte ein trkis-grn-blaues Bad!
Und wegen den Teilstudenpltzen: wie viele Unis ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache Regensburg wrde mich nehmen  :hmmm...:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Also das Abi war echt (vom Nervenkitzel) ein Witz gegen die momentane Situation. Ich kann alle nur beglckwnschen, die schon studieren!


Kann ich so nur besttigen...

----------


## fuhl.

> Gibt es berhaupt so viele Unis die Teilpltze vergeben? Dachte immer das seien nur 4 oder 5. 
> 
> Mal so off Topic:
> Ich geh morgen Farbe fr mein Bad kaufen und ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Die Fliesen werden komplett wei. Was haltet ihr von Pink an der Wand? Nicht komplett Pink aber Akzente. Wollte eigentlich die Wand Orange machen aber irgendwie kann ich mir das doch nicht so gut vorstellen.


Hi Akzente sind bestimmt ok. bei einem sehr kleinen/schmalen Bad wrde ich glaube davon abraten. Kann sehr kitschig wirken. Kommt auf die Gre des Raumes und die Menge der Farbe an.
Aber mal ne andere Frage, du richtest dir ja eine Wohnung ein. Wohnst du schon in Homburg? Oder bist du dir so sicher auch in Wohnortnhe genommen zu werden? Klr mich mal bitte auf :was ist das...?:

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab mich jetzt brigens fr ein "Out-fit" fr morgen entschieden: schlicht schwarz, schwarze Jeans und offene, hohe Schuhe. Ich denk im Pflegesektor sollte man nicht zu aufgetakelt sein. Was meint ihr werd ich auf der chirurgischen so zu tun bekommen? So ner OP mal wieder zuzusehen wr auch wieder toll.  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hi Akzente sind bestimmt ok. bei einem sehr kleinen/schmalen Bad wrde ich glaube davon abraten. Kann sehr kitschig wirken. Kommt auf die Gre des Raumes und die Menge der Farbe an.
> Aber mal ne andere Frage, du richtest dir ja eine Wohnung ein. Wohnst du schon in Homburg? Oder bist du dir so sicher auch in Wohnortnhe genommen zu werden? Klr mich mal bitte auf


Das Bad ist eigentlich recht gro. Soll auch mehr so lila Pink werden, kein so hell rosa oder so *g*
Ich wohne in der Nhe von Zweibrcken ca. 15 min. von der Uni Homburg weg. Hab mich nur in Homburg beworben und egal ob ich genommen werde oder nicht, es steht fest dass ich umziehe. Das Haus gehrt meiner Oma und zz wohnt mein Bruder in der Wohnung, der zieht aber aus. Ich muss dort keine Miete zahlen, nur Nebenkosten. 
Wenn ich knnte wrde ich auch hier wegziehen, aber das geht aus mehreren Grnden leider nicht.

----------


## -Julchen-

> Also das Abi war echt (vom Nervenkitzel) ein Witz gegen die momentane Situation. Ich kann alle nur beglckwnschen, die schon studieren!


Da wirds auch nicht besser :Grinnnss!:  ::-oopss:

----------


## Palimpalim

Nur fhlt man sich dann dem Ziel etwas nher  :hmmm...: 
Ich kan  mich noch an den Tag erinnern, als die Abiprfungen geschafft waren, ich glaub das selbe Gefhl werd ich wieder haben, falls ich nen Zulassungsbescheid in Hnden halte.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nur fhlt man sich dann dem Ziel etwas nher 
> Ich kan  mich noch an den Tag erinnern, als die Abiprfungen geschafft waren, ich glaub das selbe Gefhl werd ich wieder haben, falls ich nen Zulassungsbescheid in Hnden halte.


Ja das glaub ich auch! Ne ich glaub es wird besser....ich war mir sicher dass ich bestanden hab, htte von meinen Vornoten her auch nicht durchfallen knnen, aber ich war trotzdem kurz vorm Nervenzusammenbruch. Und als ich erfahren hab, dass ich in Mathe mndlich muss um auf 1,7 zu kommen htt ich mich erst mal erhngen knnen! *g*

----------


## DocMartin

Ist das jetzt hier der desperate Houswifes Thread geworden?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Sieht fast so aus *g*

...dann nochmal was zum Thema....
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............. ich will nicht mehr warten, am liebsten wrd ich morgen bei der ZVS Terror schieben, aber das bringt ja eh nix heul....

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ist das jetzt hier der desperate Houswifes Thread geworden?


rgs.
Offenbar ^^.

----------


## Ria84

waaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ich dreh noch durch!!!!!!!!!!! :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

verrckt werden tu ich auch schon ganz von allein, da brauch ich mich nimmer verrckt machen lassen- :was ist das...?:

----------


## _Natalie_

> waaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ich dreh noch durch!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> verrckt werden tu ich auch schon ganz von allein, da brauch ich mich nimmer verrckt machen lassen-


Aber mit 12 WS bist du doch ganz gut dabei, oder?
Mach dir mal nicht in die Hosen aber ja, ich glaub verrckt wird so langsam jeder hier^^

----------


## Miu

> Mach dir mal nicht in die Hosen aber ja, ich glaub verrckt wird so langsam jeder hier^^


Oh ja. Ich glaube sogar, dass es besser ist nicht in dieses Forum zu schauen, aber man wird mit der Zeit schtig danach.

----------


## fuhl.

> Sieht fast so aus *g*
> 
> ...dann nochmal was zum Thema....
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............. ich will nicht mehr warten, am liebsten wrd ich morgen bei der ZVS Terror schieben, aber das bringt ja eh nix heul....


ob das was bringt probier ich morgen mal aus. ich werde von dem anruf berichten :Smilie:

----------


## Laurice

Ja, berichte mal!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Abitussi10

und schon wieder diese Laaaangeweile  :Aufgepasst!: 
Das ist doch bld!  :kotzen: 

Ich werde mich dann mal auch schonmal fr einen Platz im Wohnheim bewerben, hehe... 

Oh Mann - ich will endlich Bescheid wissen^^ Aber es sind leider noch 30 Tage... BHHHH!

----------


## michelle_ma_belle

..wie erwartet, aber leider nicht erhofft: "Wir haben noch keine Ergebnisse" "Sie knnen vielleicht in einer Woche anrufen..den Montag..nein Stop..Dienstag"..
Gammel-Schnarch Verein :grrrr....:

----------


## Kyutrexx

http://www.gog.com/ <- so, das wird jetzt helfen gegen die Langeweile und ausreichend lange ablenken ^^

----------


## Laurice

och n, lieber for free  :Keks: 
gibts eigentlich zur zeit irgendwelche bcher die man UNBEDINGT gelesen haben muss?

----------


## fuhl.

So hatte einen sehr netten Mann am Telefon. Also bis Sa ging ja die Bewerbungsfrist, ab morgen beginnt die Auswertung und ab Freitag Nachmittag liegen, mit ein wenig Glck, die ersten Ergebnisse vor.

Dann wissen wir zumindestens, dass wir ab Freitag hochschulstart.de nerven knnen ::-dance:

----------


## Alchemist

Wrde das berhaupt was bringen? Wre es sinnvoll, die ZVS Freitag nachmittag anzurufen und nachzufragen? Ich glaube nicht, dass sie was sagen werden, was meint ihr?

----------


## jona1708

Bin da jetzt ein wenig berfordert.  :Hh?: 

Was genau wissen wir ab dem Freitag mehr? Hier in dem Forum hoffen doch alle ber das AdH reinzukommen, oder? Da wei man doch erst ab September Bescheid?!

Oder meint ihr die Auswahlgrenzen, die dann bei hochschulstart.de aufgelistet werden?! Sagt mal bitte Bescheid. Ich bruchte Auskunft -vor allem, weil ich im Moment wirklich traurig, neidisch und hoffnungslos bin, meine Freundin fr Jura hat schon Platz und Wohnung.......

----------


## Alchemist

Also ich setze ganz viele Hoffnungen in einen Studienplatz in der Abibestenquote (DN 1,0), aber ohne DEN Zulassungsbescheid kann ich nichts Richtung Wohnungssuche unternehmen, obwohl ich mich beim Studentenwerk beworben habe.

----------


## WildThing

Fr welche Uni(s) hast du dich denn in der Bestenquote beworben??
Wei jemand, ob -wenn am Freitag wirklich erste Ergebnisse feststehen- da vielleicht Bewerberzahlen, bestenfalls sogar fr die einzelnen Unis, bekannt werden?? Wre ja schonmal ne groe Hilfe..-hab' DN 1,1 und lieg deshalb so'n bisschen in 'ner Grauzone -.-'

----------


## Alchemist

1. OP Kln, dann Essen, Bochum, Bonn, Dsseldorf und Saabrcken. Aber ich will am Liebsten in Kln studieren.
Wie siehts bei dir aus?

----------


## WildThing

Im Abibestenverfahren nur Berlin..-auch wenn ich mir das vermutlich htte sparen knnen  :Nixweiss: 
Im AdH Berlin, Jena, Rostock, Kiel, Magdeburg, Gieen..-Wobei in Jena der Platz recht sicher sein sollte, denke ich. Blderweise will, muss und kann ich nur nach Berlin..daher brauch ich die diesjhrigen Bewerberzahlen. *aaaaah*  :Traurig:

----------


## fuhl.

> Bin da jetzt ein wenig berfordert. 
> 
> Was genau wissen wir ab dem Freitag mehr? Hier in dem Forum hoffen doch alle ber das AdH reinzukommen, oder? Da wei man doch erst ab September Bescheid?!
> 
> Oder meint ihr die Auswahlgrenzen, die dann bei hochschulstart.de aufgelistet werden?! Sagt mal bitte Bescheid. Ich bruchte Auskunft -vor allem, weil ich im Moment wirklich traurig, neidisch und hoffnungslos bin, meine Freundin fr Jura hat schon Platz und Wohnung.......


AdH wird da wahrscheinlich noch nicht feststehen, aber die Abiturbesten und die Wartezeit. Und Freitag/Montag werden so viele Leute aus dem Forum anrufen und danach hier posten, so dass man am Montagabend fast schon sicher wei ob man nen Platz hat oder nicht. AdH'ler mssen sich noch gedulden, aber wen interessieren schon die 60% aller Bewerber :hmmm...:

----------


## Alchemist

Das beruhigt mich irgendwie, Montag klingt auf jeden Fall besser als Mittwoch... X.X

----------


## jona1708

@fuhl und alchemist:
Was habt ihr denn fr einen Abischnitt?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich dreh noch durch! Es wr auch einfach mal schn zu wissen wieviel Pltze es gibt und wieviel Leute sich beworben haben.... Hoffentlich nicht zu viele...so 32000 wre toll, ist aber eher unrealistisch, ich denke dass es so ca. 38000 sein werden, leider. *heul*
@ Alchemist
Das HM Studium der Uni Saarland ist nicht in Saarbrcken sonder in Homburg. Das ist ne Kleinstadt ca. 30 km von Saarbrcken weg.

----------


## queenluna

> AdH wird da wahrscheinlich noch nicht feststehen, aber die Abiturbesten und die Wartezeit. Und Freitag/Montag werden so viele Leute aus dem Forum anrufen und danach hier posten, so dass man am Montagabend fast schon sicher wei ob man nen Platz hat oder nicht. AdH'ler mssen sich noch gedulden, aber wen interessieren schon die 60% aller Bewerber


nein, adh wird da mit sicherheit noch nicht feststehen. aber auch fr diese schnden 60% der bewerber ist die abibestenquote fr eine prognose von bedeutung...wenn diese quote stark ansteigt, wird die adh-quote nmlich vermutlich ebenfalls stark ansteigen

----------


## Alchemist

@jona1708: Ich 1,0. Aber keiner kann garantieren, dass ich mit dem Schnitt einen Platz an meiner 1. Wunschuni kriege, oder...
@fallenangel30487: Ja, tut mir leid, richtig, du hast Recht. War letzten Sommer in Homburg.

----------


## jona1708

Garantieren nicht, aber ich denke schon, dass es sicher ist.

@fallenangel: Wie bitteschn kommst du denn auf diese Zahlen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich 1,0. Aber keiner kann garantieren, dass ich mit dem Schnitt einen Platz an meiner 1. Wunschuni kriege, oder...


Leider nicht, das kommt auch noch auf dein SK an.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Garantieren nicht, aber ich denke schon, dass es sicher ist.
> 
> @fallenangel: Wie bitteschn kommst du denn auf diese Zahlen?


Raten *g*  letztes Jahr waren es 37337 Bewerber, ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass es weniger werden. Wr aber schn *g*

Studiengang 1 Studienpltze   Bewerber Bewerber je Studienplatz
Medizin            8.512                   37.337               4,4

----------


## jona1708

Was meinst du mit 4,4?
Und kurz nochmal: Wo hat es fr dich letztes Jahr noch gereicht (hatte es vergessen)?

----------


## WildThing

@fallenangel..-Lass uns doch auf niedrigere Bewerberzahlen hoffen..-immerhin soll 90/91 ja geburtenschwach sein ;)  :Wand:

----------


## Kensington

Da letztes Jahr der Doppeljahrgang im Saarland war, msste dieses Jahr die Zahl an Bewerbern fr diese Uni zurckgehen, auch wenn sich immer mehr und mehr dort bewerben.

----------


## jona1708

Willst du auch nach Homburg?

----------


## pottmed

> Was meinst du mit 4,4?
> Und kurz nochmal: Wo hat es fr dich letztes Jahr noch gereicht (hatte es vergessen)?



Auf einen Studienplatz kamen 4,4 Bewerber.

----------


## Kensington

> Willst du auch nach Homburg?


Ne, aber seh das als eine der wenigen Chancen, die mir bleiben.

----------


## bb-freak

Also ich kann zwar nur fr Sachsen reden, aber bei uns hat dieses Jahr nur knapp die Hlfte der Anzahl der Schler vom letzten Jahr Abi gemacht (also von 15000 auf ca 8500 runter).
Bei uns war das also auf jeden Fall geburtenschwach

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja es sind generell weniger Abiturienten, trotz G8 in Hamburg. Irgendwo im Forum hatte ich mal die Zahlen gepostet..ich geh mal suchen...mom

----------


## queenluna

> Also ich kann zwar nur fr Sachsen reden, aber bei uns hat dieses Jahr nur knapp die Hlfte der Anzahl der Schler vom letzten Jahr Abi gemacht (also von 15000 auf ca 8500 runter).
> Bei uns war das also auf jeden Fall geburtenschwach


tatschlich? mensch, das sind mal gute neuigkeiten  :Grinnnss!:  hat sonst noch irgendwer zahlen?

----------


## jona1708

Bei uns nicht. Wir hatten 118 die Abi gemacht haben und davon wollen 4 (mit realistischen Chancen) Medizin studieren.

----------


## fallenangel30487

http://www.doppeljahrgang2012.de/ima...ntenzahlen.pdf

http://www.che.de/downloads/Prognose...itaet_AP77.pdf

----------


## jona1708

okay. hrt sich ja gut an.

----------


## Kensington

> Ja es sind generell weniger Abiturienten, trotz G8 in Hamburg. Irgendwo im Forum hatte ich mal die Zahlen gepostet..ich geh mal suchen...mom


Danken fr die Zahlen, fallen. Endlich mal was positives.

----------


## queenluna

danke frs raussuchen! cool!

----------


## jona1708

@kensington: wo hast du dich berall beworben?

----------


## Kensington

> @kensington: wo hast du dich berall beworben?


Ich hab mich in Hannover, FFM, Ddorf, Halle, Ulm und Homburg beworben.

----------


## Palimpalim

Hallo an alle! Bin grade von meinem Bewerbungsgesprch wiedergekommen. Soweit echt toll, nur etwas ernchternd...
Die PDL hat mich schon ziemlich ausgefragt, wie in nem echten Vorstellungsgesprch, als dann aber kam "sie werden wir auf jeden Fall nehmen" war ich echt beruhigt. Nur die Station is jetzt doch noch nicht sicher. Vielleicht komm ich auch in richtung OP/Intensiv!!! Aber dann hat er mich gefragt, ob ich schon nen Studienplatz hab. Ehrlich geantwortet und dann meinte er: "Hatten sie denn sooo einen guten Schnitt, ja sicher knnen sie sich da absolut nicht sein!" HEEEUUULLL!!! Genau  mit dem Finger in die Wunde!

----------


## bb-freak

> Hallo an alle! Bin grade von meinem Bewerbungsgesprch wiedergekommen. Soweit echt toll, nur etwas ernchternd...
> Die PDL hat mich schon ziemlich ausgefragt, wie in nem echten Vorstellungsgesprch, als dann aber kam "sie werden wir auf jeden Fall nehmen" war ich echt beruhigt. Nur die Station is jetzt doch noch nicht sicher. Vielleicht komm ich auch in richtung OP/Intensiv!!! Aber dann hat er mich gefragt, ob ich schon nen Studienplatz hab. Ehrlich geantwortet und dann meinte er: "Hatten sie denn sooo einen guten Schnitt, ja sicher knnen sie sich da absolut nicht sein!" HEEEUUULLL!!! Genau  mit dem Finger in die Wunde!


hm.. wie lief denn das Gesprch so und wann hattest du dich schon beworben oder besser: musstest du auch ne Bewerbung einschicken?
...und: Glckwunsch zum Platz sowie Kopf hoch wegen Studium

----------


## Palimpalim

Aaalllsooo: Ich hab da letzten Donnerstag ganz unverbindlich angerufen, die PDL war auch ganz nett. Der wollte mich gleich fr heute haben, aber ich mchte 3 x 30 Tage machen, weil ich verschiedene Kliniken kennenlernen mchte. Hat dann gemeint, ich soll heute "nach dem ausschlafen"  :hmmm...:  vorbeikommen mit ner Bewerbung. Die hat er dann auch ziemlich genau gelesen und war an sich recht begeistert. Das Gesprch lief halt drauf raus: "Sie wollen also Medizin studieren, warum? Wieso haben sie zunchst die Ausbildung gemacht? Erhoffen sie sich Chancen auf einen Studienplatz? Haben sie schon Erfahrungen in der Pflege? Wie knnen sie mit Menschen umgehen? Haben sie Erfahrungen mit Schwerkranken?" Dann ist er noch auf meine Verletzung und ein daraus resultierendes Handicap eingegangen, wie, wann, wo etc. Jetzt bekomm ich noch ein Merkblatt zugeschickt. Hab gleich nen Spintschlssel und Arbeitskleidung bekommen, nen Parkpatz und halt jeweils Essen/Trinken.

----------


## bb-freak

Schn. Hab auch grad angerufen und soll erst einmal ne Bewerbung einschicken.
Werde die dann aber gleich selbst denk ich mal vorbeibringen  (ist bei mir in der Nhe^^).

----------


## Palimpalim

Persnlich vorbeibringen ist auf jeden Fall besser als einschicken, das hinterlsst einen bleibenden Eindruck. Mchtest du das auch noch vorm Studium machen? Bei mir war das Problem, dass es auch andere Praktikanten auf den Platz gab. Und so viel Kontingent besteht in der Klinik nicht. Jetzt haben die auch noch Praktikanten fr GuK, OTA, etc. Bin echt froh.

Mal was anderes. Meint ihr es wr evtl. reprsentativ ne Umfrage bezglich DN, Ortsprferenz zu starten um einen groben berblick und vielleicht ne Vortendenz frs AdH zu haben?

----------


## bb-freak

> Persnlich vorbeibringen ist auf jeden Fall besser als einschicken, das hinterlsst einen bleibenden Eindruck. Mchtest du das auch noch vorm Studium machen? Bei mir war das Problem, dass es auch andere Praktikanten auf den Platz gab. Und so viel Kontingent besteht in der Klinik nicht. Jetzt haben die auch noch Praktikanten fr GuK, OTA, etc. Bin echt froh.
> 
> Mal was anderes. Meint ihr es wr evtl. reprsentativ ne Umfrage bezglich DN, Ortsprferenz zu starten um einen groben berblick und vielleicht ne Vortendenz frs AdH zu haben?


Ja. Ich vermute ich kriege einen Platz fr Oktober und wrde dann im September  das noch machen wollen.

----------


## Kensington

So jetzt koch ich erstmal Spaetti quattro formaggio

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich kann nicht kochen  :hmmm...:  Bin Veganer und von daher auch nur am Salat/Gemse essen, daskrieg ich immer noch hin.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Von was fr Bewerbungen redet ihr hier? o.O
KPP?

Habt ihr ein Schwein, dass ihr schon was VOR dem Studium machen knnt. Ich bin bis Mitte September noch eingebunden und darf dann meine vorlesungsfreie Zeit dafr verwenden ;).

----------


## bb-freak

Gut ich gehe frhstcken.

----------


## Palimpalim

Es ging um die Bewerbung frs KPP. Ich dachte auch nicht, dass das so aufwendig wird, aber die nahmens echt genau und haben mich auch gleich in alles eingefhrt.

Was haltet ihr nun von so einer Umfrage, ich halt di Warterei nicht mehr aus  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich wrd mir da nicht so nen Stress machen - die KKHs sind doch heilfroh wenn sie jemanden fr umme dahaben!

Wei jemand ob man das ggf. auch im Altenheim machen kann? 

Ich werde es vor dem Studium leider nicht mehr schaffen mit dem Pflegepraktikum - hatte keine Mglichkeit wegen der Finanzierung! Man bekommt in der zeit ja gar nichts  :Frown:

----------


## Palimpalim

Ne, Altenheim wird soweit ich wei, nicht anerkannt, weil das nicht unter rztlicher Leitung stattfindet. Aber erkundig dich nochmal beim LPA. Ja das mit dem Geld is auch so ne Sache... Manche haben das Glck und bekommen etwas auf freiwilliger Basis, aber eigentlich ist das umsonst. Und wegen den Stellen ist es so, dass zu viele Praktikanten, die halt rumstehen auch ganz schn nerven und stren knnen, vor allem wenns halt noch jngere sind, die sich nichts trauen.

----------


## jona1708

> Ich hab mich in Hannover, FFM, Ddorf, Halle, Ulm und Homburg beworben.


Auch in der Reihenfolge? Wie viel Punkte bekommst du bei FFM?

----------


## Kensington

> Auch in der Reihenfolge? Wie viel Punkte bekommst du bei FFM?


hm MMH, FFM, Halle, DDorf, Ulm, Saarland glaube ich ;)
Weiss ich nichtmehr, muss ich mal nachrechnen.

----------


## jona1708

Poste das dann mal bitte. Wre interessant fr mich.
Gru

----------


## ludelron

also ich hab mich auch in Frankfurt beworben und bekomme:
Abi 1,7                                                                 345  Punkte
Zweimal 13 Punkte in Lk-Abiprfungen          3*13*2=    78  Punkte      
3-monatiges KPP abgeleistet                       3*10   =    30  Punkte

Insgesamt                                                              453 Punkte

Erhoffe mir damit eigentlich ganz gute Chancen nachdem im letzten Jahr scheinbar um die 430 Punkte reichten.oder bin ich da zu optimistisch?wie siehts bei euch aus?
lg

----------


## jona1708

Naja. Habe zwar ein Abi von 1,5, komme aber insgesamt "nur" auf 441. Also wird's nicht reichen, wenn ich ganz pessimistisch bin (bei mir).

Bei dir denke ich aber schon.

----------


## Kensington

Bei den Leuten mit 1,5 zhlt doch die Regelung nicht.

----------


## ludelron

ach,so wrd ich das an deiner stelle nicht umbedingt sehen.soweit ich wei war vor 2 jahren die grenze etwa 415 punkte oder sowas,dann sind im folgejahr die bewerberzahlen stark gestiegen sodass 427 zur neuen Grenze wurde. Gesetzt der Fall die Bewerberzahlen steigen wieder genauso krass wrst du noch knapp drin.und dass die bewerberzahlen steigen ist sicher,aber ob genauso krass wie zum letzen wintersemester...keine ahnung.und vielleicht wirkt sich auch positiv  aus, dass scheinbar 1,5er jetzt keinen platz mehr sicher haben.was fr dich ziemlich ******* ist erstmal,klar.jedenfalls wrd ich an deiner stelle die hoffnung nicht aufgeben.wo hast du dich noch beworben?abgesehen davon wrde ich den platz in frankfurt halt auch nur antreten,falls op1 nicht klappt und ich hoffe erstmal drauf,dass es klappt;)lg

EDIT:
Grade den Beitrag von Kensington gelesen.Soweit ich wei steht das nicht mehr auf den Internetseiten der Uni Frankfurt.Ebenso wenig in der Satzung.Also so wie ich das verstehe wird das Verfahren neuerdings auf alle Bewerber angewand.hoffe ich;)

----------


## Kensington

Ah, okay. Ja, ich hab mich damit nicht verstrkt auseinandergesetzt.

Bewirbt sich jemand in Ulm?

----------


## jona1708

Das wre wirklich nicht gut. Aber stand das denn sonst immer in der Satzung drinne? Wusste davon nichts.

----------


## ludelron

n das stand nie in der satzung glaub ich. ich glaub diese ,,regelung" war auch gar keine wirkliche regelung sondern eher ein ergebnis von angebot und nachfrage.so wie ich das verstehe wars schlicht in den jahren davor immer so, dass sich verhltnissmig wenige 1,5 er beworben haben und die nach dem normalen auswahlverfahren punktmig eh nen platz sicher gehabt htten (mit 1,5 kriegt man ja schon 375 punkte und in der regel hat ein 1,5er auch mindestens in einer abiprfung ber 10 punkte...).nachdem jetzt aber die bewerberzahlen noch krasser ansteigen und die punktgrenze immer hher steigt ist das halt nichtmehr der fall, weshalb die uni frankfurt auch diese ,,orientierungsrichtlinie fr die bewerber" wenn mans so nennen darf von der homepage entfernt hat.vielleicht irre ich mich auch,aber fakt ist, dass zhlt, was in der satzung steht, die ist juristisch bindend.und da steht nix davon, dass 1,5er direkt nen platz bekommen oder ich habs berlesen.bei der zvs steht brigens ebenso wenig was davon.lg

----------


## Kensington

Im FFM Thread steht, dass es frher in der Satzung stand. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

----------


## jona1708

Ich Habe soeben bei der Uni Frankfurt angerufen. Diese Regelung -so sagte die Frau- galt nie. Fr alle gilt die Punkte-Rechnung.
Letztes Jahr lag die Grenze bei 430. Ich -mit 441-wre letztes Jahr durchgekommen, jetzt wirds wohl knappen  :Traurig:

----------


## Abitussi10

Fr Deutsch LK gibts keine extrapunkte, oder????

----------


## Kensington

Nur frs Abitur.

----------


## jona1708

So meine Hoffnung in Frankfurt angenommen zu werden ist nun gestorben. Schade.  :Traurig:

----------


## _Natalie_

> So meine Hoffnung in Frankfurt angenommen zu werden ist nun gestorben. Schade.


Wieso das?

----------


## fallenangel30487

*ERSTI-FORUM 2010/2011*

*Erstsemester 2010/2011: Willkommen in Homburg !*


...ist jetzt online...*heul*...ich will ich will ich will....


...das ist doch alles so was von beschissen!!!!! Ich will nicht mehr warten!!!!!!


 :kotzen:   :grrrr....:   :Traurig:  

*
*


*
*

----------


## jona1708

> Wieso das?


Letztes Jahr war die Grenze 430. Die erhht sich pro Jahr um ungefhr 15/20. 
Ich habe 441.

----------


## DocMartin

Mhm  :kotzen:  *******!

Mensch Mensch, ich hoffe, dass wird was mit uns hier  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## jona1708

Aber wirklich. Wenn ich am 2. keine Post habe, dann wei ich Bescheid.
Bekommen wir die Post eigentlich per e-mail, Daisy oder ber den "altmodischen" Weg?

----------


## Alchemist

Na toll. Hab ein Zimmerangebot vom Klner Studentenwerk bekommen und soll bis zum 09.08. das Geld berwiesen haben... Oh man.

----------


## DocMartin

> Aber wirklich. Wenn ich am 2. keine Post habe, dann wei ich Bescheid.
> Bekommen wir die Post eigentlich per e-mail, Daisy oder ber den "altmodischen" Weg?


Ich wrd denken mindestens altmodisch und per Daisy, vielleicht auch noch per Mail.

Wo ist das Problem Alchemist?

----------


## Alchemist

DocMartin, das Problem liegt darin, dass ich (bzw. alle Bewerber in der Abiturbesten- und Wartezeitquote) erst am 11. August Bescheid wissen werde, an welcher Uni ich zugelassen worden bin. Ausserdem bentigt das Studentenwerk eine Studienbescheinigung von mir, die selbstversndlich bis zum 09.08. nicht vorgelegt werden kann. Und jetzt scheint meine rechtzeitige Bewerbung (gemacht am 01.09.2009, Einzugstermin 01.09.2010) umsonst gewesen zu sein. Was soll ich jetzt bloss machen?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## DocMartin

Na ist Kln denn deine 1. OP? Wenn ja, dann sag einfach zu, denn ob du angenommen wirst oder nicht, wissen wir ja beide  :hmmm...: , und sag, dass du zum 1.9. einziehen willst, und dass du erst frhestens am 11. deinen Zulassung erhlst. Einfach anrufen, bist ja nicht der erste Medizinstudent in Kln  :bhh:

----------


## Alchemist

Ja, Kln ist meine 1. OP. Ich mach mir grad Sorgen, da mir (Mitte Juli) vom Essener Studentenwerk genau so ein Zimmer angeboten wurde und als ich die kontaktierte um die Situation zu erlutern (dass ich mich bis zum 31.07. nicht entschieden haben kann bzw. dass ich keine der aufgezhlten Forderungen erfllen kann), haben die einfach gesagt, meine Bewerbung wurde auf "erledigt" gesetzt und ich kann mich spter nochmal bewerben...

----------


## Palimpalim

Wei einer von euch, wenn ab morgen die Bescheide bearbeitet werden, dann mssten doch zumindest die Anzahl an Studienpltzen feststehen. Kann man die ZVS morgen dann schon nerven (per Telefon?)

----------


## _Natalie_

> Wei einer von euch, wenn ab morgen die Bescheide bearbeitet werden, dann mssten doch zumindest die Anzahl an Studienpltzen feststehen. Kann man die ZVS morgen dann schon nerven (per Telefon?)


Wr ich dafr ;)

----------


## Palimpalim

Gibts freiwillige???  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Hope

Getreu dem Motto: "Wenn andere noch stolpern, dann lieg ich schon auf dr Fresse" bin ich euch schon einen schritt vorraus.  :hmmm...: 
Hab heute ne email von der ZVS bekommen, in der steht, dass die Angabe ber die zahl der vorhandenen Studienpltze erst sehr kurzfristig von den Unis kommt und ich mich bitte bis Donnerstag/Freitag gedulden mge.

----------


## Palimpalim

Des mssen die doch schon lngst wissen???!!! Wie wollen die 20 % von x berechnen wenn x = unbekannt (ICh liiiieeebe Mathe  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Ria84

:Woow:

----------


## Palimpalim

n was hngt es eigentlich grob ab, wieviele Pltze die Unid anbieten? Wodurch entstehen da die Schwankungen, da sich die Uni selbst ja nicht vergrert?

----------


## jona1708

> Des mssen die doch schon lngst wissen???!!! Wie wollen die 20 % von x berechnen wenn x = unbekannt (ICh liiiieeebe Mathe  )


Und ich erst  :Grinnnss!:  Aber du hast ja Recht. Ich knnte Morgen auch mal anrufen (wenn ich das noch schaffe)

----------


## Palimpalim

Die Warterei macht eine echt total nervs. Und alle im Bekanntenkreis wollen wissen wies aussieht, Sogar mein TIerarzt und mein Unfallchirurg. Wobei dies ja eigentlich selbst besser wissen mssten mit diesem komplizierten System. Hach, wenn doch nur schon September wr. Und dieses Forum hier macht echt schtig, weil man immer das GEfhl hat etwas zu verpassen.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> dass zu viele Praktikanten, die halt rumstehen auch ganz schn nerven und stren knnen, vor allem wenns halt noch jngere sind, die sich nichts trauen.


Also alte Scke wie mich sehen sie gerne dabei?  :Grinnnss!: 




> *ERSTI-FORUM 2010/2011*
> 
> *Erstsemester 2010/2011: Willkommen in Homburg !*
> 
> 
> ...ist jetzt online...*heul*...ich will ich will ich will....
> 
> ...das ist doch alles so was von beschissen!!!!! Ich will nicht mehr warten!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Wie geht das?
Kann doch noch gar keiner wissen, ob er angenommen ist.



Andere Frage:
Wie ist das berhaupt mit den Bescheiden.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGENOMM  EN es klappt im Durchgang ber Bestenquote: wre dann bereits am 11.08. auch schon ein Bescheid online?

Oder kommen die Zulassungsbescheide erst NACH der Postvariante (mit Verzgerung) online?

----------


## Nessiemoo

Irgendemand hat gesagt, dass die Studienplatzzahl etwa eine Woche vor 11. August auf hochschulstart.de erscheint. Wahrscheinlich sollte man dann ein paar Tage noch warten...

Edit: Ich habe ZVS gefragt, sie haben gesagt, dass die Zulassungsbescheide auch gleich im Internet aufrufbar und ausdruckbar und einschreib-bar sind.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Also alte Scke wie mich sehen sie gerne dabei? 
> Wie geht das?
> Kann doch noch gar keiner wissen, ob er angenommen ist.


Die schalten das Forum immer ein paar Wochen vorher frei. Und nchste Woche wissen es ja schon ca: 40 %

----------


## DocMartin

> Die Warterei macht eine echt total nervs. Und alle im Bekanntenkreis wollen wissen wies aussieht, Sogar mein TIerarzt und mein Unfallchirurg. Wobei dies ja eigentlich selbst besser wissen mssten mit diesem komplizierten System. Hach, wenn doch nur schon September wr. Und dieses Forum hier macht echt schtig, weil man immer das GEfhl hat etwas zu verpassen.


Als die studiert haben ist der Mensch doch noch nicht mal aufrecht gelaufen^^ da konnte man auch noch mit nem 3er Abi direkt Medizin studieren, wieso sollte die also Ahnung davon haben, wies heut luft...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das stimmt.... Hatt letztens auch nem Bekannten (Arzt) erzhlt, dass ich mit 1,7 nicht genommen wurde. Der ist bald vom Hocker gefallen und meinte nur, also bei ihm im Semester wre man schon gut gewesen mit nem Abi von 2,0. Die meisten die mit ihm studiert htten, htten alle ne DN von schlechter als 2,5 gehabt.....Der war ganz verwundert wie das sein kann, dass bei dem rztemangel der NC so hoch ist.

----------


## Palimpalim

SIE SIND DA!!!!! Es sind 8629 Pltze!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Palimpalim

117 PLTZE MEHR ALS IM vORJAHR 8uND rEGENSBURG HAT 18( MEHR jIPPPPIIIIEEE9

----------


## _Natalie_

Jetzt msste man nur noch die Anzahl an Bewerber wissen und hat Hamburg nicht dieses Jahr den doppelten Abijahrgang? Also G8?

----------


## Palimpalim

Ja ich glaub schon, aber is Hamburg sooo gro  :hmmm...:  Auerdem war 90/91 geburtenschwach. Ich bin ja so aufgeregt...

Zusatz: Aber Gieen nimmt etwas weniger Studenten. Dafr wird dann Homburg aufgefllt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jona1708

> SIE SIND DA!!!!! Es sind 8629 Pltze!!!!!!!!!!


Moment. Wovon genau redest du jetzt? Brauch unbedingt Informationen!!! Habe heute Nacht schlecht ber das AdH getrumt...

----------


## *milkakuh*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...Gttingen vergibt 5 Pltze weniger als im letzten WS.... :Nixweiss: 

Hier fr alle der Link: http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1868

----------


## pottmed

Edit: Steht ja schon weiter oben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Palimpalim

Erbarmt sich jemand und nervt die ZVS, wieviele Gesamtbewerber es waren? Ich hab letzte Woche schon 3 mal angerufen... Ich glaub dann lassen sie mich nicht mehr zu  :hmmm...:

----------


## jona1708

Bonn, Marburg, Gieen und Dsseldorf haben mehr, nur Frankfurt hat weniger ........  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Palimpalim

Boah, das sind so viele Studienpltze wie noch nie!!!
http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...s-ws-00-10.pdf
Wenn jetzt noch die Bewerberzahlen passen => Party!!!

----------


## jona1708

Also, das ist jetzt vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber knnte mir mal jemand die Sache mit den Pltzen erklren? Hat eine Uni nicht immer gleich viele Pltze zur verfgung? Und wann kann die Uni die Pltze variieren, was bedeutet das dann?  :Hh?:

----------


## Palimpalim

@Jona:
Gieen hat leider 8 weniger!

----------


## jona1708

> Boah, das sind so viele Studienpltze wie noch nie!!!
> http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...s-ws-00-10.pdf
> Wenn jetzt noch die Bewerberzahlen passen => Party!!!


Jaaa aber wenn du genau hinschaust --> auch die Bewerberzahlen steigen!!! Also brauchen wir jetzt die Bewerberzahlen! Ruft jemand an?

----------


## jona1708

> @Jona:
> Gieen hat leider 8 weniger!


Stimmt. aber Gieen war nur meine Notlsung.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ja, aber letztes Jahr war ein geburtenstrkerer Jahrgang und dieses Jahr hat nur Hamburg den Doppeljahrgang!

----------


## Palimpalim

Und Mnchen hat geleich 31 mehr Pltze, wie toll ist das denn!!!!

----------


## jona1708

wo steht das mit dem Geburtstsschwcherem Jahrgang? Meint ihr die ZVS rckt jetzt schon raus mit den Daten?

----------


## jona1708

> Und Mnchen hat geleich 31 mehr Pltze, wie toll ist das denn!!!!


Ich sags ja ungern, aber freu dich nicht zu frh! Was hast du denn fr einen DN?

----------


## Palimpalim

Das war mal in so einer Statistik gestanden. Wurde auch hier im Forum diskutiert. Die ZVS sagt es uns bestimmt, wenn wir an den richtigen Berater kommen!

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich hab nur DN = 1,6 und ich mach mir auch keine groen Hoffnungen,aber wenn sich jetzt alle auch die NC-schwcheren Unis strzen bleibt vielleicht ein Platz fr mich in Mnchen!

----------


## jona1708

Ja das stimmt. Aber meinst du das hat Auswirkungen auf den NC? Ich mein die Tatsache, dass die Pltze im Groen und Ganzen mehr geworden sind.

----------


## jona1708

Im WS 2009/2010 waren es genau 37.337 Bewerber. Jetzt brauchen wir "unsere" Zahl.

----------


## Palimpalim

ja natrlich, 117 Pltze mehr als im vorigen WS, sowas gabs noch nie. Sonst waren es immer ca. 40-50 mehr. Wenn jetzt halt dazu noch die Bewerberzahlen passen, kann das schon bei Unis, die in Relation viele Pltze mehr anbieten (bsp. Mnchen) schon was ausmachen!

----------


## Inelein

Wo steht denn genau, wieviele Pltze pro Uni letztes Jahr vergeben wurden? Finde nur Angebot und Nachfrage, aber wenn man da die Pltze zusammenrechnet, kann das ja irgendwie nicht stimmen.

----------


## jona1708

Ui. Du kennst dich ja gut aus! Bist du Neu-Abiturient? Also bewirbst du dich zum ersten mal?

----------


## Palimpalim

Hier:
http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=32
und dann jeweils die Jahreszahlen durchklicken!

----------


## jona1708

> Wo steht denn genau, wieviele Pltze pro Uni letztes Jahr vergeben wurden? Finde nur Angebot und Nachfrage, aber wenn man da die Pltze zusammenrechnet, kann das ja irgendwie nicht stimmen.


Schau doch einfach mal auf der ZVS Seite "Studienangebot". Da gibt es alle Daten zu den jeweiligen WS.

----------


## Palimpalim

@Jona
ne, bin Alt-Abiturient, bewerb mich aber trotzdem zum ersten mal  :hmmm...: 
Und das mit den Studienpltzen hab ich aus der Tabelle einfach rausgerechnet:
http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...s-ws-00-10.pdf

----------


## Inelein

Okay gefunden, hab flschlicherweise bei Service-Downloads gesucht, weil ich dachte das is ne pdf. 
Ich halte fest, die Unis an denen ich mich beworben habe vergeben 6 Pltze mehr als letztes Jahr :bhh:

----------


## jona1708

So, habe gerade versucht dort anzurufen, aber es ist wiedermal besetzt.

----------


## jona1708

> Okay gefunden, hab flschlicherweise bei Service-Downloads gesucht, weil ich dachte dass is ne pdf. 
> Ich halte fest, die Unis an denen ich mich beworben habe vergeben 6 Pltze mehr als letztes Jahr


wo haste dich denn beworben?

----------


## Palimpalim

Go jona, go, wir werden dich dafr lieben  :hmmm...:   :hmmm...:

----------


## jona1708

Da wo ich mich beworben habe, Bonn, Marburg und Dsseldorf. Da sind die Pltze auch angestiegen, aber dort, wo ich am liebsten hinmchte  -nach Frankfurt- sind die Pltze um 11 zurckgegangen. Mist ist das. War auch noch OP1 bei mir.

Ich versuch die ganze Zeit durchzukommen, aber es ist immer besetzt.

----------


## Palimpalim

Also meine Unis vergeben insgesamt 42 Pltze mehr, wenn man sie zusammenrechnet.

----------


## jona1708

Aaaaaalso. Ich habe es geschafft. Die Frau konnte mir weder Auskunft noch Prognose geben. Einigermaen wissen tuen sie's erst ab dem 11. August, wenn die Bescheide und Ablehne der Abibestenquote versandt werden.

----------


## Inelein

Hab mich in Mannheim (1 Platz mehr), Freiburg (nix) und Ulm (5 Pltze mehr) beworben. Am wahrscheinlichsten wird wohl immer mehr Ulm, beschweren wrd ich mich aber nicht!

edit: also dass sie keine Prognose geben kann ist ja kein Problem, aber zumindest die Bewerberzahlen mssen ja schon feststehen... bist du Gruppe 1? Wenn nicht schreib ich der mal ne Mail!

----------


## jona1708

@Inelein: Was hast du fr einen DN?

----------


## Inelein

1,7 aber mit TMS

----------


## jona1708

ich bereu's, dass ich weder TMS noch KPP gemacht habe. Was hast du fr eine TMS Note?

----------


## Palimpalim

1,7 knnte in Ulm in der TMS-Quote reichen. Was meint ihr wies mit den beiden neuen TMS-Unis aussieht? Hherer oder niedrigerer NC als im Vorjahr? Und bei den TMS-freien Unis?

----------


## Palimpalim

@jona:
Was bist du denn fr ne Gruppe bei der ZVS? Wenn wir nicht die gleiche sind, probier ichs auch noch mal per Telefon.

----------


## jona1708

Das ist eine gute Frage! Aber interessant ist ja, dass ja soo viele Unis mitlerweile einen TMS verlangen. Mit 1,0/1,1 und keinem TMS bist du in Heidelberg so gut viel "verloren". Ich habe mir nur TMS freie Unis ausgesucht. Und ich denke mal, dass der NC geringer wird, da ja wirklich viele mitlerweile TMS haben und sich dementsprechend auch an den Unis bewerben, die TMS verlangen.

----------


## jona1708

> @jona:
> Was bist du denn fr ne Gruppe bei der ZVS? Wenn wir nicht die gleiche sind, probier ichs auch noch mal per Telefon.


Was meinst du denn mit Gruppe bei der ZVS?

----------


## Kensington

Ich denke in Mannheim und Heidelberg steigt der NC.Denke an jeder TMS Uni eigentlich.

----------


## Palimpalim

Das war auch meine Theorie. Aber wenn jetzt, sagen wir mal "schlechtere" mit DN = 1,9, an den TMS-Unis genommen werden, werden weniger mit super DN genommen. Die weichen dann wieder auf die normalen Unis aus, sodass der NC dort vielleicht noch knapper wird.(?)

----------


## Inelein

Also ich bin in Gruppe 1 und hab jetzt mal ne Mail geschickt (hab sogar extra gesagt, dass ich keine Prognose erwarte und nur schlicht und einfach die Bewerberzahl wissen will), schaden kanns ja nix.

Hab einen TMS-Wert von 111, 87%, Notenquivalent von 1,5, d.h. ich geh in Ulm sogar mit 1,6 statt nur mit 1,7 an den Start. In Mannheim htte es letztes Jahr fr mich auch mit 5 Punkten Puffer gereicht, aber da hab ich irgendwie ein schlechtes Gefhl dabei...

----------


## Palimpalim

Bei der ZVS gibts ja die unterschiedlichen Gruppen (Einteilung nach Anfangsbuchstaben des Nachnamen) oder bei Hrtefllen usw. Je nachdem hat man ne andere e-Mail-Adresse, die man anschreiben kann und auch ne andere Durchwahl.

----------


## Stups07

> @jona:
> Was bist du denn fr ne Gruppe bei der ZVS? Wenn wir nicht die gleiche sind, probier ichs auch noch mal per Telefon.


Hi!
Die Gruppe spielt doch nur eine Rolle bei E-Mail Kontakt, telefonische Anfragen werden nicht in Gruppen eingeteilt, sondern laufen ber ein und dieselbe Hotline.
LG

----------


## Palimpalim

Also, ich wollte ursprnglich nen Hrteantrag stellen und dann hab ich auf meinem Antrag ne andere Durchwahl bekommen. Is das nicht bei allen Gruppen so?

----------


## jona1708

> Das war auch meine Theorie. Aber wenn jetzt, sagen wir mal "schlechtere" mit DN = 1,9, an den TMS-Unis genommen werden, werden weniger mit super DN genommen. Die weichen dann wieder auf die normalen Unis aus, sodass der NC dort vielleicht noch knapper wird.(?)


Da hat man doch dann kein Eingreifen mehr, wenn du mich verstehst. Wenn man sich bewirbt, wei man doch davon noch nichts. Jeder, der TMS hat und meinetwegen auch ein gutes Abi, wird sich selbstverstdnlich an TMS-Unis bewerben.
Ich denke auch so, wie Kensington, dass der NC der TMS Unis vielleicht ansteigt und der der "normalen" Unis bleibt oder geringer wird.

----------


## Inelein

> Hi!
> Die Gruppe spielt doch nur eine Rolle bei E-Mail Kontakt, telefonische Anfragen werden nicht in Gruppen eingeteilt, sondern laufen ber ein und dieselbe Hotline.
> LG


Seit wann denn das?

----------


## jona1708

> Hi!
> Die Gruppe spielt doch nur eine Rolle bei E-Mail Kontakt, telefonische Anfragen werden nicht in Gruppen eingeteilt, sondern laufen ber ein und dieselbe Hotline.
> LG


Hatte ich nmlich auch gedacht!

----------


## Stups07

> Also, ich wollte ursprnglich nen Hrteantrag stellen und dann hab ich auf meinem Antrag ne andere Durchwahl bekommen. Is das nicht bei allen Gruppen so?


Ne, es gibt nur extra Durchwahlnummern fr Hrtefallantrge, Bewerber mit auslndischer Hochschulzugangsberechtigung und Zweitstudienbewerber. 
LG

----------


## Palimpalim

Beeinflussen kann man das dann nicht mehr, aber du kannst ja max. 4 TMS-Unis auf der Liste haben. Wenn jetzt jemand mit gutem ABi und schlechtem TMS da aber nicht genommen wird, wird er an den beiden normalen Unis einen Platz bekommen. Dann steigt der NC auch dort.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ne, es gibt nur extra Durchwahlnummern fr Hrtefallantrge, Bewerber mit auslndischer Hochschulzugangsberechtigung und Zweitstudienbewerber. 
> LG


Achso, das wusste ich nicht, sorry. Ich dachte das wrde wei bei den e-Mais laufen. ::-oopss:

----------


## jona1708

Warum kann man nur maximal 4 TMS Unis auswhlen? Aber okay, die Idee dahinter ist auch richtig. Ich wrde jetzt wirklich gerne wissen wie viele Bewerber es dieses mal sind.

Wollen wir raten?

Ich sage (pessimistisch wie ich bin)  so um die 38.000.

Wer bieten mehr/weniger?

----------


## Kyutrexx

Das Ding mit dem TMS macht einem ja Angst und Bange. Hab so ein Ding nicht gemacht und mich auch nur an TMS-freien Unis beworben.

Ich hoffe es ist in MD dieses Jahr keine Bombe eingeschlagen und der NC erhht sich bermig stark auf 1,1 oder 1,0. Dann she es dster aus.
Bisher war der NC ja so bei 1,5 / 1,6.

----------


## Palimpalim

Du kannst nur 4 TMS-Unis wegen Ortsprferenzen angeben.

Ich schtze, dass es 36742 Bewerber sind (bin grad in einem optimistischen Hochflug)

----------


## jona1708

> Das Ding mit dem TMS macht einem ja Angst und Bange. Hab so ein Ding nicht gemacht und mich auch nur an TMS-freien Unis beworben.
> 
> Ich hoffe es ist in MD dieses Jahr keine Bombe eingeschlagen und der NC erhht sich bermig stark auf 1,1 oder 1,0. Dann she es dster aus.
> Bisher war der NC ja so bei 1,5 / 1,6.


Geht mir genauso. Wenn das der fall wre, sieht es auch fr mich dster aus. Was hast du fr einen Schnitt?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Geht mir genauso. Wenn das der fall wre, sieht es auch fr mich dster aus. Was hast du fr einen Schnitt?


1,2.

Und nur zwei OPs im AdH (MD auf 1).
WENN alles so bleibt wie bisher, dann sieht's gut aus. 

Ich hoffe in Magdeburg ist nicht pltzlich eine Explosion an Med-Interessierten vorhanden ^^.

----------


## Palimpalim

ALso ich muss sagen, mir tut es nicht leid, den TMS ni ht gemacht zu haben, weil ich eigentlich nicht an eine TMS-Uni mchte. Das blde daran ist dann aber, dass man sich hufig gar nicht, oder nur mit ner Ausbildung verbessern kann und das auch nur ganz minimal  :Oh nee...:

----------


## jona1708

Ich glaube mit 1,2 brauchst du dir wirklich keine Sorgen machen. Und ich glaube es wre wirklich ein groes Wunder, wenn Unis von 1,6 auf 1,1 hochgehen.

----------


## Kensington

Von 1,1 auf 1,6 das amcht nun echt keinen Sinn. Nur wenn sich die Konditionen krass ndern, tun sie aber ja nicht. Ich hoffe ja auf 1,7 in Hom. Das wird schon ;)

----------


## _Natalie_

> Von 1,1 auf 1,6 das amcht nun echt keinen Sinn. Nur wenn sich die Konditionen krass ndern, tun sie aber ja nicht. Ich hoffe ja auf 1,7 in Hom. Das wird schon ;)


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

----------


## jona1708

Mchte hier noch jemand nach Bonn? Da lag ja der NC letztes Jahr auf 1,5.

----------


## fraenzilein

hui, krass

also Leipzig vergibt dieses Semester auch satte 16Pltze WENIGER, nmlich 310.

ui, und ich bin eine von ca. 60Leuten, die ber die Wartezeit reinkommen...

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, wo sind denn bitte die anderen??? Huhuuuuuu?

Meint ihr, dass am Dienstag schon Bescheide online sind, wenn sie Mittwoch rausgeschickt werden per Post?

----------


## pottmed

Nein, die Bescheide werden erst Mittwoch morgen online sein.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Meint ihr, dass am Dienstag schon Bescheide online sind, wenn sie Mittwoch rausgeschickt werden per Post?


Das wre WONNEGEIL, um mal ein dafr passendes Wort zu erfinden.

So langsam ist die Aufregung echt abartig gro ...

----------


## jona1708

ich hoffe. ich mchte endlich bescheid bekommen. Am liebsten htte ich schon den 23.

Noch ne Frage: Wenn wir am 23. Bescheid bekommen, das Studium mit allem drum und dran (Orientierungseinheit etc.) fngt Anfang Oktober an, wie macht ihr das dann mit Wohnen?

----------


## jona1708

> Nein, die Bescheide werden erst Mittwoch morgen online sein.


Ihr redet vom 11. Mittwoch, nicht diesem?

----------


## pottmed

Naja, so schwierig ist das nicht, los gehen, Wohnung suchen, einziehen  :hmmm...:  

Nein, mal im ernst, eine Wohnung bzw. WG-Zimmer stellt meiner Erfahrung nach kein unlsbares Problem dar, selbst in Innsbruck, wo der Markt wirklich sehr schwierig ist, hatte ich innerhalb einer Woche etwas.

----------


## pottmed

> Ihr redet vom 11. Mittwoch, nicht diesem?


Richtig, 11. August 2010  :hmmm...:

----------


## jona1708

> Naja, so schwierig ist das nicht, los gehen, Wohnung suchen, einziehen  
> 
> Nein, mal im ernst, eine Wohnung bzw. WG-Zimmer stellt meiner Erfahrung nach kein unlsbares Problem dar, selbst in Innsbruck, wo der Markt wirklich sehr schwierig ist, hatte ich innerhalb einer Woche etwas.


Okay. Das wre wirklich gut. Dann muss ich mir jetzt keinen Stress machen. Du geht ber die Wartezeitquote? Was hast du in Insbruck gemacht? Medizin studiert? ::-oopss:

----------


## fraenzilein

war auch nur so ne Frage  :Big Grin: 

ich habe die ganze nchste Woche eigentlich n Haufen Termine UND noch 2 Ferienkinder. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl meine Zeit ist alle.. ich muss mir mal aufschreiben, was ich nchste woche noch alles machen will.. mal abgesehen von koffer packen frn urlaub. und waaaah, mein Mann ist eh schon bedient, dass wir hier nchste woche 4 kleinkinder haben  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss: 

Ich tingel dann mit allen vieren an die Uni und schreib mich ein hahahahaha ::-bee: 

gut, dann gedulden wir uns eben bis mittwoch. ist ja auch nur noch eine Woche :Big Grin:

----------


## Kensington

Waah. wann schreibt mir die MMh endlich zurck?

----------


## jona1708

> gut, dann gedulden wir uns eben bis mittwoch. ist ja auch nur noch eine Woche


Ich frag wirklich jeden, aber was hast du fr einen DN? Und wo mchtest du am liebsten hin?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bin dann auch mal wieder da...
boa das ist ja mega geil, dass es so viel Pltze mehr gibt, jetzt knnen wir nur noch hoffen , dass es nicht so viele Bewerber sind.

----------


## jona1708

JAAAAA du sagst es. Bitte, bitte. Aber die knnen uns ja keine Auskunft geben -.-

----------


## *milkakuh*

> JAAAAA du sagst es. Bitte, bitte. Aber die knnen uns ja keine Auskunft geben -.-


Ich glaube eher die wollen uns keine Auskunft geben!  :Frown:

----------


## Kensington

wAAAAAAAAAAAAH. So eben meine Zusage frs Psychologiestudium in Dtl. erhalten. Geil ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wo seh ich denn wieviele Pltze die Unis im letzten Jahr hatten?
Wenn ich mir die Zahlen bei Angebot und Nachfrage anschau komm ich bei Homburg im letzten Jahr nur in HM auf 328 Pltze und es waren ja nur ca. 250. Bin grad ein bisschen verwirrt.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Cool! Herzlichen Glckwunsch.  :Top:  Fr welche Uni hast du die Zusage?

So ich hab auch noch mal 'ne Mail an die ZVS geschrieben mit der Frage nach der Bewerberzahl. Vielleicht hab ich ja mehr Glck... :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hat sich grad erledigt.....habs gefunden...

----------


## Palimpalim

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Das freut mich echt riesig fr dich!
Werd jetzt dann in die Stadt tingeln und mich mit Literatur frs Studium eindecken. Ich bin heut so optimistisch wie noch nie, das ist bei mir eher ne Seltenheit. Aber dafr ist das Wetter heute ne Katastrophe, Gewitter in Vollendung!

----------


## jona1708

Ich bin leider nicht so optimistisch, solange ich noch keine Bewerberzahlen gesehen habe. Aber ich geh jetzt schwimmen. Im Hallenbad natrlich. Postet bitte die Bewerberzahl so schnell wie mglich!!! Kanns kaum erwarten.
Tschssi

----------


## fraenzilein

jona.. 
mal sehen ob du es noch liest;)

ich bin in der warterei wohl etwas der exot. Abi 2001 mit 3,0. und Bewerbung mit SK 2 (verheiratet UND 2 kleine Kinder) und 2 med. Ausbildungen, die aber in der Wartezeit eh keine Rolle spielen..

und da ich schon immer Leipzig bin kommt auch nur die Uni Leipzig in Frage. Und auch wenn ich in der gleichen Stadt wohne, so brauch ich bis in die Stadt und zur Uni auch fast ne Stunde Fahrzeit...

und nun viel spass beim schwimmen..und nich zu weit weg paddeln :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

Danke fr eure Glckwnsche meine Liebsten. Der Platz ist in Wuppertal. Aber trete den ja nicht an, brauch den ja fr die Schweiz, da ich dort sonst nicht Psycho studieren darf. Wah, ist das toll.

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab jetzt gerade mails an die Uni regensburg und Gieen gesendet. Mal schauen, wie schnell die antworten. Noch keiner was wegen den Bewerbern gehrt???

----------


## fuhl.

Interessiert hier wahrscheinlich keinen, aber ZM hat 3 Pltze weniger :Traurig:

----------


## Palimpalim

@fuhl
Also bei 3 Pltzen wrd ich mir jetzt nicht ins Hemd machen  :hmmm...: 
Kopf hoch, ich denk, dass du schon einen Platz reativ sicher hast!

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Danke fr eure Glckwnsche meine Liebsten. Der Platz ist in Wuppertal. Aber trete den ja nicht an, brauch den ja fr die Schweiz, da ich dort sonst nicht Psycho studieren darf. Wah, ist das toll.


H? Was ist das denn fr eine Logik? Hast du Lust das mal nher zu erlutern?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> jona.. 
> mal sehen ob du es noch liest;)
> 
> ich bin in der warterei wohl etwas der exot. Abi 2001 mit 3,0. und Bewerbung mit SK 2 (verheiratet UND 2 kleine Kinder) und 2 med. Ausbildungen, die aber in der Wartezeit eh keine Rolle spielen..


18 WS. MUAH. Das nenn ich porns ^^.

Der Abschnitt iss sowieso egal - mit ZWEI medizinischen Ausbildungen drftest du einen guten Start haben, was Vorbildung betrifft.

@Kensington: ja, bitte erlutere das mal ^^.

----------


## Kensington

Also, ich habe mich ja in Medizin in CH/ Zrich beworben, falls ich abgelehnt werde, mchte ich dort Psy studieren. Als Auslnder ( habe einen deutschen Pass) darf man nur Psy in der Schweiz studieren, wenn einen Studienplatznachweis aus Deutschland bringen kann. Diesen habe ich jetzt aus Wuppertal. Das muss man, da Psy in Deutschland zulassungsbeschrnkt ist.

----------


## Palimpalim

Msstest du dann fr Medizin auch so nen Nachweis bringen? Is ja auch zulassungsbeschrnkt?

----------


## Inelein

So, die ZVS hat mir gerade geantwortet. Mit dem Hinweis auf diesen Link. Aha, wie gut, dass jemand meine Mail berhaupt richtig gelesen hat...

----------


## *milkakuh*

Die rcken echt noch nichts raus... :Traurig: 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wie sind die Bewerberzahlen in den verschiedenen Quoten fr Humanmedizin zum WS 10/11?
> Wie ist die Gesamtbewerberzahl?
> 
> Fr eine Auskunft bedanke ich mich im Voraus.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gren
> *milkakuh*





> Hallo,
> 
> die derzeit vorhandenen Zahlendaten fr Medizin finden Sie hier:
> 
> http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1868
> 
> MfG

----------


## Kyutrexx

Die stehen wohl drauf, Bewerber zu foltern ...

----------


## Kensington

> Msstest du dann fr Medizin auch so nen Nachweis bringen? Is ja auch zulassungsbeschrnkt?


Nein. Medizin darfst du als Auslnder eigentlich garnicht studieren, auer du hast Kontakte zur Schweiz. Also Eltern sind Schweizer usw. Ich bin den Schweizern gleichgestellt.

----------


## chey

Oh noes....in Rostock gibts 3 Pltze weniger  :Frown: ((( Aber dafr fast berall anders mehr Pltze..oh man bin ich aufgeregt...warum kann es nicht schon September sein! Wie soll man dass denn bitte durchhalten bis dahin?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Die stehen bestimmt auf sadomaso.... oh nein ich wills jetzt endlich wissen.
Hab auch mal versucht anzurufen, komm aber nich durch. Ne Freundin hat heut morgen angerufen und da hie es es gbe noch gar keinen Zahlen, auch nicht wieviel Pltze es gibt, komsich nur, dass sie ein paar Minuten spter online waren.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> [...]auch nicht wieviel Pltze es gibt, komsich nur, dass sie ein paar Minuten spter online waren.


Ein Schelm, wer bses dabei denkt ...

----------


## fraenzilein

kyu  :Grinnnss!: 

was bedeutet denn bei dir porns?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

also ich hoffe doch mal, dass mir die Anatomie n Stck weit hilft. Ich habe zwar sicher im Ansatz nicht die Menge an z.B. Muskeln und nerven gelernt in der Ausbildung die dann im Studium kommen. Aber den Groteil schon. Da ist es dann pures wiederholen von Ursprngen und Anstzen...  :Blush:  und dann merk ich wie man alles wieder vergessen kann

----------


## Kyutrexx

Porns = SEHR gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fraenzilein

hahahahaha, 

aja gut. dann bin ich wieder um ein wort reicher  :bhh:

----------


## MediBe

@ Kensington
Glckwunsch zum Platz!  :Top: 

Bin gerade vom Shoppen zurck und habe erstmal die letzten 20 Seiten durchkramen mssen. Wahnsinn, so viele Pltze mehr ... Ich bin begeistert ... aber noch heit es ja bekanntlich abwarten, ob da nicht noch ein Haken in Form von viel mehr Bewerbern dran ist.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> hahahahaha, 
> 
> aja gut. dann bin ich wieder um ein wort reicher


Am Dudenstandard gemessen behaupte ich mal, dass porns gar kein echtes Wort ist. Wei-hei-ei-el: Eigenkreation. Mit anrchigem 80er Jahre Flair  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Laurice

> Interessiert hier wahrscheinlich keinen, aber ZM hat 3 Pltze weniger


Mich interessierts auch!  :Traurig: 
Vor allem da wo ich hin mchte gibts weniger Pltze... 

Leipzig -4

----------


## Ria84

Oh... :Traurig: 
Lbeck hat auch 6Pltze weniger zu vergeben als letztes WS... nur 186 statt 192 Stck.

Wie kommt das? Warum gibt es weniger als im Vorjahr bei manchen Unis? Womit hngt das zusammen??? Sparmanahmen?
Dann verstehe ich aber nicht, warum manche Unis dann mehr Pltze als im Vorjahr anbieten...

Kommt es vllt. drauf an wieviele Leute fertig geworden sind?? Und wenn es halt viele "Bummler" bzw "Langzeitstudis" an einer Uni gibt, die dann automatisch weniger neue Pltze zur Verfgung hat?? :was ist das...?: 

Ich bin doof. Ich wei.

LG, Ria

----------


## queenluna

wo habt ihr denn die zahlen her fr die pltze?

----------


## Ria84

guckst du http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1802

----------


## Xerox

Somit ist das Angebot bekannt, bleibt nur noch die Frage nach der Nachfrage.
Ganze 117 Studienpltze mehr.
Hoffe, dass jetzt bloss nicht die Nachfrage wieder so um 30% steigt ...

----------


## queenluna

ah! man dankt  :Grinnnss!: 

juhu, mannheim hat einen platz mehr...hoffe das ist meiner  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ria84

> juhu, mannheim hat einen platz mehr...hoffe das ist meiner


 :Grinnnss!:  lol

----------


## Kyutrexx

> ah! man dankt 
> juhu, mannheim hat einen platz mehr...hoffe das ist meiner


 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 

Sehr geil  :Top: .

----------


## Kensington

Danke, Medibe

----------


## DocMartin

Na das ist doch mal ne richtig gute Nachricht heute  :Top: 

Mein Praktikum war heut richtig cool, nheres im entsprechenden Thread (neugierig mach  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## Ria84

> Na das ist doch mal ne richtig gute Nachricht heute


Find ich auch.

----------


## Linda.1001

Viertel Stunde vor Feierabend, aber hat niiiiemand versucht, da mal anzurufen? Nur per Mail? Also ich trau mich net, hab zu sehr Angst, die Zahlen zu hren. 

Letztes Mal als ich die Zahlen im Internet gelesen hab, war ich froh zu sitzen, weil ich da wirklich bald umgekippt bin vor Schreck.  ::-oopss:  :Blush:

----------


## DocMartin

Die machen schon um 15 Uhr dicht, aber ich ruf am Freitag mal an  ::-dance:

----------


## Kensington

Tadlalala.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich denk, die knnen uns diese Info vielleicht noch nicht geben. Hab heut schon nach Visitenkitteln etc. geschaut. Mensch, ganz schn kostspielig, die ganzen Sachen... Werd nun doch erst die EInfhrungstage abwarten und sehen, was die Uni so anbietet.

----------


## DocMartin

Mh, was meint das?

Ich hab heut berlegt, ob ich mitm Stethoskop um Hals rumlaufe, aber es erschien mir dann doch ein bischen vermeen, angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich keine Ahnung habe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kensington

Gute Laune haha

----------


## MediBe

> Ich hab heut berlegt, ob ich mitm Stethoskop um Hals rumlaufe, aber es erschien mir dann doch ein bischen vermeen, angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich keine Ahnung habe


Besser is es wohl ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

Ich mchte so gerne in rotes oder rosa Stetoskop, wenn ich endlich in die Klinik darf. hach

----------


## DocMartin

Und ich htte gern so einen Elektroscooter, damit ich nicht so viel laufen muss  :Love:  

Ach was, ich nehm einfach inline skates  :bhh:

----------


## Romana

Hallo an alle!  ::-winky: 
Ich bin neu hier. Habs nur entdeckt, weil mir diese blde wartezeit so unendlich lang vorkommt und ich ein paar Mitleidende gesucht habe... 
Die hab ich wohl hier gefunden.  :Grinnnss!:   Da mach ich mich mal mit ein bisschen verrckt, bis die Ergebnisse da sind.  :Wand:

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab grad ne Antwort auf meine Mail an die Uni Gieen bekommen. Die knnen auch nicht sagen, wie viele Bewerber sich bei ihnen/allgemein beworben haben. Mensch, das ist schimmer als warten auf Christkind  :hmmm...:

----------


## Strodti

Zuuu genau knnt ihr das eh nicht ausrechnen, da die Teilstudienpltze nicht mit angegeben sind (Marburg hat ca. 150-200 Teilstudienpltze jedes Jahr, G vergibt auch Teilstudienpltze...).
Bald wit ihr es, ich drcke euch die Daumen.

----------


## Kensington

Bei uns in der Post ( Fabrik) fahren die Chefs auch immer auf so Rollern rum. Will auch ;)
Wie soll ich meine Haare amchen?

----------


## konstantin

> Mh, was meint das?
> 
> Ich hab heut berlegt, ob ich mitm Stethoskop um Hals rumlaufe, aber es erschien mir dann doch ein bischen vermeen, angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich keine Ahnung habe


Ja, mach das, dann bist du bei saemtlichem Personal um dich herum direkt unten durch.  ::-oopss: 

Im Ernst, selbst die Aerzte laufen meistens nicht mit Stethoskop um den Hals durch die Gegend. Gehoert sich ja eigentlich auch nur fuer Anaesthesisten.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MediBe

> Wie soll ich meine Haare amchen?


Was steht denn zur Auswahl?  :bhh:

----------


## jona1708

Sooo. Bin vom schwimmen wieder da und wie ich sehe, noch keine Bewerberzahlen...
Wie sehr mich das depremiert, dass Frankfurt weniger Pltze zu vergeben hat. 
Wird wohl nichts mit meiner Wunsch-Stadt.  :Traurig:

----------


## DocMartin

> Ja, mach das, dann bist du bei saemtlichem Personal um dich herum direkt unten durch. 
> 
> Im Ernst, selbst die Aerzte laufen meistens nicht mit Stethoskop um den Hals durch die Gegend. Gehoert sich ja eigentlich auch nur fuer Anaesthesisten.


Jap hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber ich mein, wenn ich in jedem Zimmer den Blutdruck messe, kann mich sich auf dem Flur auch schonmal mit sonem Ding sehen lassen, oder? Vielleicht nicht um Hals sondern in der Tasche  :bhh:

----------


## Palimpalim

@jona
Lass den Kopf nicht hngen. Mit der Wunschuni wird wohl bei den wenigsten klappen. Aber du hast so gut wie nen Platz sicher (Gieen). Ich hab mich auch schon damit angefreundet und wrd mich echt tierisch drauf freuen, auch wenn es immer heit in Gieen sind die ZVS-Opfer!

----------


## jona1708

@Palimpalim: ich habe ja einen Dn von 1,5 und vielleicht klappt es ja auch in Marburg oder Dsseldorf. Da wrde ich auch wirklich gerne gehen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Eben, und vielleicht klappt ja sogar Frankfurt!

----------


## DocMartin

> Wie soll ich meine Haare amchen?


Bin immer fr offen, sieht einfach bei 99% aller Frauen am besten aus  :Top: 




> @jona
> Lass den Kopf nicht hngen. Mit der Wunschuni wird wohl bei den wenigsten klappen. Aber du hast so gut wie nen Platz sicher (Gieen). Ich hab mich auch schon damit angefreundet und wrd mich echt tierisch drauf freuen, auch wenn es immer heit in Gieen sind die ZVS-Opfer!


Ich fnd Gieen eigentlich ganz geil, ich mein, die Stadt hat die hchste Studentenquote Deutschlands, da geht bestimmt gut die Party ab  ::-dance:

----------


## Alchemist

Warum lassen wir einfach nicht die ZVS ihre Arbeit machen? Ich denke nicht, man wird was erreichen, wenn man bei denen stndig nervt und nach Bewerberzahlen fragt. Ich meine, selbst wenn wir wssten wieviele sich insgesamt bei der ZVS beworben haben, was dann? Die haben alle bestimmt unterschiedliche DN, unterschiedliche OP und unterschiedliche Fachwnsche (also HM, ZM, TM, Pharmazie). Deswegen versucht bitte, euch zu beruhigen, der Stress bringt euch nix. Ich persnlich werde erst am Freitag Nachmittag anrufen, frher ist es einfach nur sinnlos finde ich.

----------


## DocMartin

Hassu recht, aber du kannst ja auch beruhigt an die Sache rangehen  :Grinnnss!:  Ich glaub, wenn man freundlich fragt, dann ist das kein Verbrechen.

----------


## jona1708

> Eben, und vielleicht klappt ja sogar Frankfurt!


Oh bitte bitte, hoffentlich behlst du Recht.

@Alchemist: Du brauchst dich ja mit 1,0 nicht aufregen. Also lass uns ruhig verrckt machen. Irgendwie knnte das ja Hoffnung bringen. Auerdem ist das ja der "verrckt-machen"-Thread.

----------


## Alchemist

@ DocMartin: Ja, sicher, aber es bringt sowieso nichts. Wie gesagt, selbst wenn wir die Bewerberzahlen wssten, wsste keiner von uns wieviele von denen sich an seiner/ihrer 1. OP beworben haben und was fr DN/TMS-Ergebnis sie haben.

----------


## Alchemist

> @Alchemist: Du brauchst dich ja mit 1,0 nicht aufregen. Also lass uns ruhig verrckt machen. Irgendwie knnte das ja Hoffnung bringen. Auerdem ist das ja der "verrckt-machen"-Thread.


Glaub mir, gerade als Auslnder bin ich alles andere als nicht aufgeregt oder ruhig wegen Wohnungssuche, Orientierung in der neuen Umgebung, etc.  :Smilie:  Aber ich warte halt bis der 11. August kommt, was bleibt mir noch.

----------


## Palimpalim

ALso mit 1,0 wrd ich mich auch nicht beschwerern. Du kennst dieses Gehl von Ungewissheit wahrscheinlich nicht, aber es beruhigt einen halt ungemein, dass es einerseits mehr Pltze gibt und wenn es weniger Bewerber wren. Snsofern find ich das absolut legitim und das darf man keinem verbeln.

----------


## DocMartin

So Leutz, hier bei mir in Berlin regnet es grad sinnflutartig und ich werd mich jetzt mal auf mein Fahrrad schwingen und zum Lauftaining fahren^^  :Grinnnss!:  da kommt doch Freude auf  ::-oopss:

----------


## Alchemist

Doch, natrlich kenne ich dieses Gefhl - ganz gut sogar - und zahle die Tage bis zum 11. August seit dem 11. Juni. Ich wollte nur sagen, man sollte meiner Meinung nach die ZVS-Mitarbeiter erst Freitag Nachmittag nerven wenn berhaupt. Die Bewerberzahlen werden sie jetzt nicht verffentlichen was ich auch eigentlich sehr schade finde, aber so ist es eben.

----------


## Ria84

also ich hatte mich da heute mal so um ca 14.30Uhr getraut anzurufen, habs aber hier net gepostet, weil eh keiner ranging :was ist das...?: 

hab mich mittlerweile so auf Lbeck versteift, dass es mich glaube ich ganz schn aus den Socken hauen wrde, wenns nun hiee Gieen ::-oopss: 

Ohje...diese Warterei macht mich wahnsinnig. ich hab schon voll die launischen Stimmungsschwankungen...
Meine armen Freunde :was ist das...?:

----------


## jona1708

> Glaub mir, gerade als Auslnder bin ich alles andere als nicht aufgeregt oder ruhig wegen Wohnungssuche, Orientierung in der neuen Umgebung, etc.  Aber ich warte halt bis der 11. August kommt, was bleibt mir noch.


Sorry wenn ich das jetzt frage, aber was hat das mit "ich bin Auslnder" zu tun? Ich komme ursprnglich aus nicht aus Dt.

----------


## Alchemist

Ne, ist doch in Ordnung, kannst ruhig fragen.  :Smilie:  Tja, das meine ich so, wie ich es gesagt habe - ich wohne nicht in Deutschland und habe dort auch nicht mal gewohnt von daher Sorgen um Wohnungssuche weil ich mich nicht auskenne und alles andere (z.B. 20-30 kg Gepck, etc.), das ich nicht vor dem 11. August erledigen kann.

----------


## jona1708

Achsooo! Jetzt verstehe ich alles ein bisschen besser. D.h. du hast nicht in Deutschland die Schule gemacht? Wo denn, wenn ich fragen darf?
Dann hast du ja einen "Vortritt" sage ich mal so salopp.
Aber dafr sprichst du perfekt Deutsch.  :Top:

----------


## Alchemist

Ja, genau. Ich wollte und will hier nicht rummeckern oder so, aber es war letztendlich deine Frage, meine einzige Absicht war klarzumachen, dass ich es mit dem 1,0-Schnitt auch nicht sooo leicht habe wie die meisten glauben.  :Smilie:  Habe in Bulgarien Abi gemacht bzw. die Schule (Gymnasium) gemacht, habe mir aber schon das Chemie- und Biologie-Abitur von Bayern ausfhrlich angeschaut und zur Vorbereitung benutzt. Und danke, man muss sich halt - grade als Arzt - Mhe geben, oder.  ::-stud:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab auch mal bei der Uni direkt nachgefragt und der meinte sie bekmen die Bewerberzahlen nchste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch. Wenn ich mich Mitwwoch nochmal melden wrde knnte er mir vieleicht was sagen. Aber er meinte auch, dass die dann wohl auch bei hochschulstart online wren.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Hmm. Ich habe jetzt aus Neugier den Angebot und Nachfrage des WiSe 2009/10 angeschaut...und ich verstehe jetzt irgendwie nix...Vielleicht kann jemand mir das eklren.

Nehmen wir Uni Heidelberg:
Abibestenquote 52 Pltze (etwas unter 20% des Gesamtangebots)
Wartezeitquote: 93 Pltze - Hh? Wieso?
AdH: 190 (genauer gesagt 62% der 306 Pltze die zur Verfgung waren)
Insgesamt: 335, was ja 29 Pltze mehr ist als der Studienangebot. 

Sind dann die die Teilstudienpltze? Und woher kommen die extra 2% der AdH Pltze? Und sind die Pltze fr non-EU Auslnder und Zweitstudienbewerber dort enthalten?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hmm. Ich habe jetzt aus Neugier den Angebot und Nachfrage des WiSe 2009/10 angeschaut...und ich verstehe jetzt irgendwie nix...Vielleicht kann jemand mir das eklren.
> 
> Nehmen wir Uni Heidelberg:
> Abibestenquote 52 Pltze (etwas unter 20% des Gesamtangebots)
> Wartezeitquote: 93 Pltze - Hh? Wieso?
> AdH: 190 (genauer gesagt 62% der 306 Pltze die zur Verfgung waren)
> Insgesamt: 335, was ja 29 Pltze mehr ist als der Studienangebot. 
> 
> Sind dann die die Teilstudienpltze? Und woher kommen die extra 2% der AdH Pltze? Und sind die Pltze fr non-EU Auslnder und Zweitstudienbewerber dort enthalten?


Das sind nur die Pltze die Angeboten wurden, das heit nicht dass sie angenommen wurden. 190 adh pltze beinhalten teile der wz und abibesten pltze die nicht angenommen wurden.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Und hier geht meine Hoffnung in Abibesten-Quote genommen zu werden...  :Frown:  Habe ZVS angerufen, und sie haben mir erklrt, dass fr den Auslandsschulen mit einem anderen Punktzahl sie keinen Punktzahl eintragen, und ich gehe in die Ortsverteilung ohne einen Punktzahl...dass heisst ja hchstwahrscheinlich, dass ich fr Heidelberg keine Chance habe, wo ja die Grenze immer 798 war und dings. 

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass die Frau vielleicht sich geirrt hat... :Big Grin:  Da es ja irgendwie unfair ist. Wenn ich den Dreisatz benutze, komme ich auf 804 Punkte.

----------


## Kensington

> Und hier geht meine Hoffnung in Abibesten-Quote genommen zu werden...  Habe ZVS angerufen, und sie haben mir erklrt, dass fr den Auslandsschulen mit einem anderen Punktzahl sie keinen Punktzahl eintragen, und ich gehe in die Ortsverteilung ohne einen Punktzahl...dass heisst ja hchstwahrscheinlich, dass ich fr Heidelberg keine Chance habe, wo ja die Grenze immer 798 war und dings. 
> 
> Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass die Frau vielleicht sich geirrt hat... Da es ja irgendwie unfair ist. Wenn ich den Dreisatz benutze, komme ich auf 804 Punkte.


H? Kannst du das nochmal erklren haha. Raff ich gerade  nicht.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ok, es ist ja bisschen kompliziert. Ich habe mein Abi an eine deutsche Auslandsschule gemacht, und wir hatten keine "richtige" Punktzahl von 840 sondern eine total andere. Z.B Heidelberg hat mithilfe von Dreisatz gefunden, dass meine Punktzahl etwa 804 entspricht.

Ich habe jetzt ZVS angerufen, und gefragt welcher Punktzahl ich dann beim ZVS haben werde (Dachte natrlich, dass es 804 sein werden und komme in Abibestenquote durch)

Die Frau in ZVS hat mir aber gesagt, dass sie mir gar keinen Punktzahl zugewiesen werden und ich gehe in die Abibestenquote "nur" mit 1,0. Ich habe es dann auch so verstanden, dass ich z.B in Heidelberg keine Chance habe, da ja dort die Grenze etwa wie 798 Punkte war. Ohne Punktzahl bin ja wahrscheinlich ganz unten zwischen 1,0 und 1,1?

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass a) ich mich irre oder b) die Frau sich geirrt hat.

Ist natrlich nicht so schlimm, aber ich habe halt schon auf Abibestenquote gehofft/Hostel gebucht/Krankenhuser fr KPP rausgesucht...

----------


## Geerthe

Moin moin,

ja sag mal, werden denn alle , die im Ausland an einer Schule Abi gemacht haben ,mit 1,0 bewertet?
h, warum hab ich das nicht gemacht und mich hier in D abgerackert?



Geerthe

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Moin moin,
> 
> ja sag mal, werden denn alle , die im Ausland an einer Schule Abi gemacht haben ,mit 1,0 bewertet?
> h, warum hab ich das nicht gemacht und mich hier in D abgerackert?
> 
> 
> 
> Geerthe


Das klingt ja echt freundlich...

----------


## fraenzilein

das mit den 1,0 versteh ich dann aber auch nicht..

*meine kinder schon mal im Ausland anmelde*

Healer, was heisst denn bei "nur mit 1,0 bewertet"... noch hher geht ja gar nicht. 
Also da komm ich irgendwie nicht mit. und selbst 1,1 ist wahnsinnig gut....

----------


## Alchemist

> Moin moin,
> 
> ja sag mal, werden denn alle , die im Ausland an einer Schule Abi gemacht haben ,mit 1,0 bewertet?
> h, warum hab ich das nicht gemacht und mich hier in D abgerackert?
> 
> 
> 
> Geerthe


Wo - bzw. in welchem Bundesland - hast du denn Abi gemacht? Und wieso bist du so fremdenfeindlich eingestellt?

----------


## fuhl.

> Moin moin,
> 
> ja sag mal, werden denn alle , die im Ausland an einer Schule Abi gemacht haben ,mit 1,0 bewertet?
> h, warum hab ich das nicht gemacht und mich hier in D abgerackert?
> 
> 
> 
> Geerthe


 :Top: 
Super netter Kommentar! Respekt! 
Warum habens denn auch die Deutschen immer am schwesrten. Son Mist in Bulgarien wrst du sicher schon Arzt, da bekommste alles hinterher geschmissen...




 :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:

----------


## fraenzilein

ich glaube nicht, dass geerhte fremdenfeindlich ist...

es macht schriftlich nur den eindruck, dass das abi im ausland n witz ist, wenn healer sich "beschwert", dass er nur 1,1 hat :-P

Ich denke eher, da gibt es grad sachliche Missverstndnisse  :hmmm...: 

nicht wahr geerhte?

----------


## Geerthe

genau so ist es

----------


## Alchemist

Aaalso ob das Abi im Ausland ein Witz ist kann ich nicht sagen. Aber man kann ja nun mal nicht  das Abitur in Bayern oder Ba-W mit dem Abi z.B. in Sachsen Anhalt vergleichen, DAS wre ein Witz!

----------


## MediBe

Healer beschwert sich, da in HD die Punktzahl im Abitur zhlt, da dort so viele 1,0er Kandidaten hin wollen, dass eben nur die 1,0er einen Platz sicher bekommen, die ihre 1,0 mit einer mglichst groen Punktzahl gemacht haben.

Healer bekommt das Abitur mit 1,0 allerdings "nur" als 1,0 angerechnet, dazu aber keinen Punktewert. Folglich bangt Healer also in HD mit der 1,0 um die Zulassung, da es andere Kandidaten gibt, die rechnerisch vielleicht bei 0,7 oder was wei ich denn liegen.

Soll natrlich nicht heien, dass die 1,0 im Ausland einfach zu erreichen wre ... 
Die hat Healer wohl schon berechtigt erreicht, aber anstelle der auf das HD-Verfahren umgerechneten Punktzahl geht er/sie mit einer niedrigeren 1,0 ins Rennen!
Wei gerade auch nicht, was daran falsch zu verstehen war ... 

Ein Luxusproblem vielleicht, aber berechtigte Kritik oder Zweifel allemal  :hmmm...:

----------


## Alchemist

Ich kapiers immer noch nicht wieso manche neidische Leute mit nicht so guter DN Auslnder fertig machen (wollen), ohne irgendwelche Ahnung davon zu haben, wie es mit dem Abitur im Ausland aussieht... Echt niveaulos.

----------


## Geerthe

Darum geht es doch gar nicht.
Wir lernen alle und mhen uns ab. Machen letztendlich ein tolles Abi, vielleicht mit 1,9 oder noch besser, aber fr Medizin ist es "zu schlecht".
Es ist eben nur ein Auswahlkriterium. Es gibt nicht gengend Pltze fr all die Bewerber.
Es gibt jedoch wenige , die im Ausland auf eine Schule gegagen sind und dort Abi gemacht haben, welches dazu dann auch noch in D anerkannt wird.
Die Masse mu kontroliert einen Studienplatz zugeteilt bekommen, da fallen die wenigen in der Quote Auslndische HZB dann wohl wenig auf und knnen so berechnet werden.
Es soll doch nicht heien, da die nicht fr ihre HZB lernen muten.
Ich finde es nur schwer vorstellbar, da die alle mit "nur" mit 1,0 berechnet werden.

Geerthe

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich verstehe ja, dass mein "Problem" ja echt winzig ist und ich beschwere ja gar nicht - "nur" habe ja auch mit diesem Grund in Anfhrungszeichen geschrieben. 

Es ist halt (beim Abibestenquote) ein Unterschied ob man (die erwartende) 804 Punkte hat, oder man hat die nicht. Und wenn ich die nicht habe, kriege ich kein Platz in Abibestenquote, heisst ich habe weniger Zeit mir eine Wohnung zu suchen und ich kann vor dem Studium keinen KPP ableisten. 

Tut mir Leid, wenn ich jetzt jemanden auf den Fssen getreten habe...wollte ich ja gar nicht...

@Geerthe, wenn du wissen muss, habe ich ein deutsches Abi, aber an einer deutsche Auslandsschule. Und natrlich werden keine Auslandsabi automatisch mit 1,0 berechnet, sondern kriegen ihre DN umgerechnet (wenn ich auch kein Auslandsabi habe).

----------


## MediBe

> Ich finde es nur schwer vorstellbar, da die alle mit "nur" mit 1,0 berechnet werden.


Ich wsste nicht, wo das passieren sollte?!

----------


## Ria84

back to Topic???

Sonst muss ich heute, wenn ich vom babysitten wiederkomme erstmal 20Seiten lesen in denen ihr euch gegenseitig ank*ckt... das wollen wir doch nicht...
BTW es ist nervig, wenn die ganzen Threads immer zuge-spamt werden von Off-Topic-Sachen... :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Noch 2 Tage, dann knnen wir ja mal versuchen anzurufen!! ::-dance:

----------


## MediBe

Gibt es hier im Thread berhaupt "Off Topic"?  :bhh: 
Wre doch langweilig, wenn jeder nur dem Threadnamen entsprechend Stze wie "Ich bin schon ganz krank, waaaah" posten wrde ... ^^

----------


## fraenzilein

Ach, bitte das Kriegsbeil ausgraben....

Hier hat niemand irgendwen beleidigt oder sonstiges.Einfach nur missverstanden. Schluss, Ende, Aus...

Gehen wir zurck zum Thema  :bhh: 


Meint ihr, dass nchste Woche um die Zeit das Forum platt ist??? Oder wer seinen Bescheid als erstes online sieht?

Wie hoch ist denn die Chance, dass Daisy abschmiert am Mittwoch??

----------


## fraenzilein

achja nochwas....

man wird ja dann mit der zulassung auch direkt mal darauf hingewiesen die Semesterbeitrge zu zahlen....

Wie hoch sind die bei euch?

Hier in Leipzig sinds 92EUR..steigend aber in den nchsten Jahren. Und dann nochmal 81EUR frs Semesterticket... 
Ansonsten rein theoretisch keine Kosten an der Uni direkt. Mal abgesehen von dem ganzen Krimskrams frs Studium...

----------


## Alchemist

> ja sag mal, werden denn alle , die im Ausland an einer Schule Abi gemacht haben ,mit 1,0 bewertet?
> Geerthe


Mal ganz ehrlich: nein, das stimmt nicht. Die auslndische Note wird von der ZVS in deutsche Note transferiert sozusagen. In der auslndischen HZB steht ganz deutlich, welche Note die beste und welche die niedrigste ist. Es heisst also NICHT, dass jeder, der Abi im Ausland gemacht hat, automatisch nen Schnitt von 1,0 kriegt. Die ZVS transformiert lediglich die Noten, sie verndern nichts.

----------


## Alchemist

> Wie hoch ist denn die Chance, dass Daisy abschmiert am Mittwoch??


Also ich hoffe, es wird alles in Ordnung sein. Und falls Probleme mit Daisy entstehen, kann man sich telefonisch informieren hoffe ich.  :Smilie:

----------


## fraenzilein

uhuuuuu, telefonisch *gg*

Dann wissen wir ja jetzt alle wie sich die ZVS finanziert  :bhh:  ::-oopss: 

Da mein Mann nchste Woche zuHause ist, komm ich vor mittag eh nicht an den Rechner, von daher sollen die alle mal schn ihre Zulassungen bekommen und ich guck nach dem Sturm  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> uhuuuuu, telefonisch *gg*
> 
> Dann wissen wir ja jetzt alle wie sich die ZVS finanziert 
> 
> Da mein Mann nchste Woche zuHause ist, komm ich vor mittag eh nicht an den Rechner, von daher sollen die alle mal schn ihre Zulassungen bekommen und ich guck nach dem Sturm


Ich hab letztes Jahr 50 auf meiner Handyrechnung nur fr die ZVS anrufe bezahlt!!!! Und dabei bin ich genau 2 mal durchgekommen...find das ehrlich gesagt eine Sauerei!

@ Fraenzilein
Im Saarland sind es insgesamt mit Semesterticket 140

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich wsste nicht, wo das passieren sollte?!


Dann informier dich! Die Aussage, dass alle 'Auslnder' mit 1,0 berechnet wrden ist jedenfalls Kse. Mein Ex hatte einen Abischnitt von 2,1, die Studienkollegsnote wurde zu 50% angerechnet (macht mal Studienkolleg, die sind da krass drauf!) und dann der Mittelwert ermittelt. Also nichts mit 1,0.  :grrrr....:

----------


## MediBe

> Dann informier dich! Die Aussage, dass alle 'Auslnder' mit 1,0 berechnet wrden ist jedenfalls Kse.


h ... sag ich doch?!  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Geerthe

........und ich hatte nur gefragt .........

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hat eigentlich jetzt jemand mal was wegen den Bewerberzahlen von der ZVS erfahren?
Hab heut dort angerufen und der Typ meinte,  n sie wssten noch nix. Als ich gesagt hab, dass es ja wohl nicht sein kann wenn die Bewerbungsfrist seit 15.7 abgelaufen ist und nchste Woche schon die ersten Bescheide raus gehen, dass sie noch nicht wissen wieviel Leute sich beworben haben, hat er dann gemeint, ja das wssten sie schon so ungefnr, aber sie mssten noch alles kontrollieren ob auch die Antrge und Beglaubigungen gltig sind und erst wenn die genaue Zahl fest steht drften sie was sagen. 
Und das wre vieleicht am Freitag. 
Naja vieleicht bekommt jemand von euch ja schon vorher was raus. Man bruchte es nen Bekannten oder so der dort arbeitet so als Informant. *g*

----------


## _Natalie_

n Bekannter, der bei der ZVS arbeitet wr gar nicht mal schlecht ;)

----------


## Nessiemoo

Oder vielleicht selbst dort arbeiten?  :Big Grin:

----------


## _Natalie_

> Oder vielleicht selbst dort arbeiten?


DAS wr natrlich klasse! Oder anders gesagt, das wr echt porns, wie wir hier gelernt haben ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Will sich jemand von euch auch nen Studienkredit holen? Gibts da irgendwas speziell frs HM Studium?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> DAS wr natrlich klasse! Oder anders gesagt, das wr echt porns, wie wir hier gelernt haben ;)


 :Top:   :Top:   :Top: 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fraenzilein

> Will sich jemand von euch auch nen Studienkredit holen? Gibts da irgendwas speziell frs HM Studium?


Ich war ja bis zur Amtsleiterin aufgestiegen wegen meinem BafgAntrag...

Und sie riet mir ab, einen Kredit aufzunehmen. Sie meinte, dass kann man machen, wenn es sich vielleicht um die letzten 2 Jahre handelt oder so, aber nicht ber den Zeitraum, den das Medizinstudium geht. Das ist totaler Wahnsinn.

Tja. Mach nun keinen und wir hoffen dass wir mit 1 Gehalt so hinkommen. Es rgert mich nur, dass man nicht wirklich eine Untersttzung bekommt was Kinderbetreuung angeht. Die sind an Oktober allein schon fast 400EUR. 

Ach, ich HASSE Geld.... das ist alles so ein verzwicktes Thema... Im Moment bin ich soweit, dass ich echt abwarte was noch auf uns zu kommt. Das Unbekannte ist das was so nervt, und DANN noch Geldsorgen macht die Sache leider nicht einfacher...


Aber wehe einer schreit nochmal wegen rztemangel oder so....  :Hh?:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich war ja bis zur Amtsleiterin aufgestiegen wegen meinem BafgAntrag...
> 
> Und sie riet mir ab, einen Kredit aufzunehmen. Sie meinte, dass kann man machen, wenn es sich vielleicht um die letzten 2 Jahre handelt oder so, aber nicht ber den Zeitraum, den das Medizinstudium geht. Das ist totaler Wahnsinn.
> 
> Tja. Mach nun keinen und wir hoffen dass wir mit 1 Gehalt so hinkommen. Es rgert mich nur, dass man nicht wirklich eine Untersttzung bekommt was Kinderbetreuung angeht. Die sind an Oktober allein schon fast 400EUR. 
> 
> Ach, ich HASSE Geld.... das ist alles so ein verzwicktes Thema... Im Moment bin ich soweit, dass ich echt abwarte was noch auf uns zu kommt. Das Unbekannte ist das was so nervt, und DANN noch Geldsorgen macht die Sache leider nicht einfacher...
> 
> 
> Aber wehe einer schreit nochmal wegen rztemangel oder so....


Ja das ist alles total bld...Ich brauch den Kredit und ich wei dass ich ca. 30000-40000 aufnehmen muss sonst kann ich nicht studieren. Bafg gibt nicht. Ich hoffe dass ich wenigstens Wohngeld bekomme.

----------


## Geerthe

Moin ,

ja das mit dem lieben Geld ist schon so eine Sache.
Wie heit es noch so schn: ber Geld spricht  man nicht, da hat man.

Aber macht euch nicht so einen groen Kopf darber, wenn es sein soll, dann haut das mit der Sache Geld auch noch hin.

Wir haben das Bafg ( und es waren 34.000 Mark) zum 50. Geburtstag meines Mannes abbezahlt, drei Monate spter hat dann unsere lteste mit dem Studium angefangen.... und man bekommt noch nicht einmal eine Bescheinigung(Urkunde?) vom Bafg-Amt, da man nun alles getilgt hat, das luft einfach so stillschweigend aus.

Geerthe

----------


## Palimpalim

Sooo, bin jetzt aus der Uniklinik zurck und hab mir auf dem Heimweg meine neue Lieblingsliteratur, die ich extra bestellen musste  :grrrr....: , mitgenommen. Also wenn einer ein suuuuuper Physikbuch sucht, ich kann den Seibt:"Physik fr Mediziner" bis jetzt uneingeschrnkt empfehlen! Zwar alles schwarz-wei und nix  fr Farbfreunde, aber echt detailliert und mit super Beispielrechnungen. Ich bin total begeistert!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Moin ,
> 
> ja das mit dem lieben Geld ist schon so eine Sache.
> Wie heit es noch so schn: ber Geld spricht  man nicht, da hat man.
> 
> Aber macht euch nicht so einen groen Kopf darber, wenn es sein soll, dann haut das mit der Sache Geld auch noch hin.
> 
> Wir haben das Bafg ( und es waren 34.000 Mark) zum 50. Geburtstag meines Mannes abbezahlt, drei Monate spter hat dann unsere lteste mit dem Studium angefangen.... und man bekommt noch nicht einmal eine Bescheinigung(Urkunde?) vom Bafg-Amt, da man nun alles getilgt hat, das luft einfach so stillschweigend aus.
> 
> Geerthe


Ich schtze auch mal dass ich den Kredit abbezahlt habe wenn ich so ca. 45 - 50 bin...
Naja aber wenigstens kann ich dann studieren.

----------


## Geerthe

Gibt es nicht auch noch einen Bildungsfond? Ist das anders als der KFW Kredit? Gnstiger?
Und wenn man erst mal im Studium ist, dann kann man ja auch versuchen sich zu einem Stipendium druchzuschlagen.Und wenn es nur fr einen Auslandsaufenthalt ist, oder so.

----------


## DocMartin

Jup genau, hier mein Plan:

Ein Semester Bafg, danach Stipendium und damit eben auch nur ein Semster lang Bafg zurckzahlen, das kann ich dann auch auf einen Schlag machen und dann wirds nochmal gnstiger. ::-winky:

----------


## Palimpalim

Das mit den Stipendien ist nur nicht sooo leicht. Da musst du echt herausragende Leistungen bringen!

----------


## DocMartin

Ne, das ist nicht ganz richtig, bei Villigst heit es "berdurchschnittlich". Mein Jahrgang hatte nen Schnitt von 1.7, ich hab 1.6 und der Berliner bzw. deutsche Schnitt sollte allemal unter meinem liegen, also bin ich besser als der Durchschnitt= berdurchschnittlich  :hmmm...:  und gengend soziales Angagement hab ich auch, also bin ich recht zuversichtlich.

----------


## Palimpalim

Also bei uns in Bayern bekamen wir eine ABi-Infobroschre, wo drinstand, dass man mindestens 1,3 braucht, um reelle Chancen zu haben. Natrlich gibts auch noch die Stipendien fr sioziales Engagement usw. Aber wird das Stipendium am ABi gemessen, ich dachte, es wird an der Studienleistung gemessen. Dann glaub ich ist es leichter eins von diesen neuen Stipendien zu erhalten, die von der Uni verteilt werden knnen.

----------


## Laurice

> Aaalso ob das Abi im Ausland ein Witz ist kann ich nicht sagen. Aber man kann ja nun mal nicht  das Abitur in Bayern oder Ba-W mit dem Abi z.B. in Sachsen Anhalt vergleichen, DAS wre ein Witz!


Aha und warum nicht? Hast du in allen Bundeslndern das Abi probiert? berleg mal was du da sagst! Fr die Landesauswahl braucht man in allen drei Bundeslndern 1,1 oder 1,0. Oder ist es wieder diese Ost-West-Geschichte? Wenn ja, topp. Ganz groes Kino.  :Top: 


...

----------


## MediNaddl27

Hei Leute!
Endlich hab ich mich auch mal hier angemeldet. Lese nun schon seit Wochen mit und verrckt macht mich das ganze auch langsam gaaaaaanz gewaltig  :grrrr....:  Mein Mann tut mir schon leid, der arme.

Ich denke ber die Wartezeit wird es bei mir nix (hab zwar 8 WS und 1,7), aber da fragt ja keiner nach.
Hab mich jetzt erst beworben, da ich meinen langweiler Job einfach nur noch satt hab und endlich Medizin studieren mchte, will ich schon seit meiner Jugend!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Palimpalim

Wo hast du dich denn beworben. An manchen Unis haste mit 1,7 sogar ne Chance. Hast du den TMS gemacht?

----------


## Kensington

Naja, es gibt schon Unterschiede zwischen den Abis. Hier in BW mussten wir in 5 Lks Abi machen, sowie smtlche Kurse anrechnen lassen. Diese Lks beinhalteten aufjeden Fall eine Fremdsprache, Deutsch, Englisch, wieder eine Sprache oder eine Naturwissenschaft und noch ein Fach. Finde ich nicht ohne. 
Auch die Deutschlektren sind teilweise nicht vergleichbar.

Natrlich ist es schwer jemanden das nun zum Gunsten oder zum Negativem anzurechnen, da ja niemand was dafr kann, wo er lebt und somit zur Schule geht. Niemand ist ja dmmer, weil sein Abi leichter ist oder andersherum.

----------


## MediNaddl27

nein, hab keinen tms gemacht. hab mich in G und MR beworben und hoffe nun auf ein gesprch im adh in g  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ne, das ist nicht ganz richtig, bei Villigst heit es "berdurchschnittlich". Mein Jahrgang hatte nen Schnitt von 1.7, ich hab 1.6 und der Berliner bzw. deutsche Schnitt sollte allemal unter meinem liegen, also bin ich besser als der Durchschnitt= berdurchschnittlich  und gengend soziales Angagement hab ich auch, also bin ich recht zuversichtlich.


Da hatte ich mich letztes Jahr beworben, habs auch bis zum Auswahlgesprch geschafft, aber eben auch nicht weiter. Als ich die Leute dort gesehen hab war mir das aber auch schon klar. Die waren irgendwie alle extrem christl. hab mich mit 4 oder 5 Mdels dort unterhalten die sich auch beworben haben, die waren alle Kinder von Pfarrern, rzten oder ehemaligen Stipendianten und haben in der Kirche engagiert. Da hatte ich als "normales Arbeiterkind" und nur ehrenamtliche Arbeit im DRK und Kat.Schutz keine Chance.

----------


## DocMartin

Sag Hallo zum Pfarrerskind  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Sag Hallo zum Pfarrerskind


Das war jetzt nicht bse gemeint, ich gnns den Leuten auch. Aber wie gesagt ich fhlte mich dort auch irgendwie fehl am Platz...*g*
Kam mir irgendwie auch alles so sektenmig vor *g*

Hast du dich dort beworben?

----------


## DocMartin

Noch nicht, aber ich hab schon die zwei Gutachten und werds noch machen zum nchsten Semester. Fr das kommende war ich leider etwas zu spt  :kotzen:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Naja, es gibt schon Unterschiede zwischen den Abis. Hier in BW mussten wir in 5 Lks Abi machen, sowie smtlche Kurse anrechnen lassen. Diese Lks beinhalteten aufjeden Fall eine Fremdsprache, Deutsch, Englisch, wieder eine Sprache oder eine Naturwissenschaft und noch ein Fach. Finde ich nicht ohne. 
> Auch die Deutschlektren sind teilweise nicht vergleichbar.
> 
> Natrlich ist es schwer jemanden das nun zum Gunsten oder zum Negativem anzurechnen, da ja niemand was dafr kann, wo er lebt und somit zur Schule geht. Niemand ist ja dmmer, weil sein Abi leichter ist oder andersherum.


Ich kann mich da nur anschlieen. Dafr muss man auch sagen, dass die Unterrichtsstile in den unterschiedlichen Lndern verschieden sind. Jeder muss seine Leistung bringen. Es mag schon sein, dass ein Bayer das Abi in Sachsen einfacher findet, aber er hatte auch eine andere Vorbereitung! Somit find ich das scchon ok! Auerdem versucht die ZVS das ja durch die Landeslisten auszugleichen! :Top:

----------


## Kensington

Es ist eben schon unfair das deutsche Bildungssystem, aber das wirds sowieso bleiben, wenn die Bildung Lndersache bleibt.

----------


## DocMartin

Ach kommt, lasst uns nicht darber streiten, das hat doch keinen Sinn. 

Ich htte auch von meiner Schule (wie gesagt bester Schnitt Berlins) nach Neuklln aufn Gymnasium gehen knnen, dann wre ich mit Sicherheit auch besser, aber ist doch latte. Unterschiede gibt es berall und im Endeffekt wird Niemand ein besserer Arzt, weil er sein Abi in Bayern, BW, oder Berlin gemacht hat! (Obwohl bei berlin wr ich mir da nicht so sicher  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Palimpalim

Das hilft mir jetzt aber auch nichts fr einen Studienplatz  :Oh nee...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Noch nicht, aber ich hab schon die zwei Gutachten und werds noch machen zum nchsten Semester. Fr das kommende war ich leider etwas zu spt


Ich hab ewig an dem ausfhrlichen Lebenslauf und an dem Motivationsschreiben gesessen. Das ehrenamtlichen Gutachten hatte ich recht einfach bekommen. Mein Bereitschaftsleiter hat das super geschrieben. Ich werd mich nach dem Physikum an einer Klinik in meiner Nhe bewerben. Die bieten elternunabhngige Stipendien von 500 pro Monat an wenn man sich verpflichtet nach dem Studium 2 Jahre dort zu arbeiten.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ach kommt, lasst uns nicht darber streiten, das hat doch keinen Sinn. 
> 
> Ich htte auch von meiner Schule (wie gesagt bester Schnitt Berlins) nach Neuklln aufn Gymnasium gehen knnen, dann wre ich mit Sicherheit auch besser, aber ist doch latte. Unterschiede gibt es berall und im Endeffekt wird Niemand ein besserer Arzt, weil er sein Abi in Bayern, BW, oder Berlin gemacht hat! (Obwohl bei berlin wr ich mir da nicht so sicher )


Mensch, immer die Berliner :Woow: 
BAYERNPOWER :Top:  :Top:  :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich war mit 1,7 bei uns Schulbeste und es bringt mir einfach nix...leider.

----------


## Laurice

> Naja, es gibt schon Unterschiede zwischen den Abis. Hier in BW mussten wir in 5 Lks Abi machen, sowie smtlche Kurse anrechnen lassen. Diese Lks beinhalteten aufjeden Fall eine Fremdsprache, Deutsch, Englisch, wieder eine Sprache oder eine Naturwissenschaft und noch ein Fach. Finde ich nicht ohne. 
> Auch die Deutschlektren sind teilweise nicht vergleichbar.


Drum ja wohl die Landesquoten^^

In Berlin gibts 2LK, Mathe, Deutsch & eine Sprache, Geschichte-PW-oder-Geo, Naturwissenschaften(wenn Bio,dann noch Phy/Chemie) waren mindestens als Grundkurs (anrechnen!) Pflicht. Eine Prfung aus jedem Feld und wissenschaftliche Arbeit oder Prsentation. Ein tolles Musikabi ohne Mathe ist also gar nicht mglich.
Du wrdest auch das nicht ohne finden!
Verwundert hatte mich nur die Definition "LK" in Sachsen-Anhalt. Alle besuchen den gleichen Kurs, nur die "LK-ler" mssen mehr machen fr die Note?! Unsere LK MUSSTEN 5h/Woche sein... GK 2-3

Immer gehts einem selbst am schlechtesten.  :Keks: 
Wir.armen.Wrstchen :Big Grin:

----------


## Palimpalim

Nicht streiten, bis wieder einer weint!
Blde Frage: Die Landesquote, gilt die auch im AdH oder nur bei Wartezeit/ABibeste?

----------


## Laurice

> Nicht streiten, bis wieder einer weint!
> Blde Frage: Die Landesquote, giltdie auch im AdH oder nur bei Wartezeit/ABibeste?


N.Im AdH gilt die volle Ungerechtigkeit  ::-winky:

----------


## Laurice

> wie gesagt bester Schnitt Berlins


Und wo kriegt man den "besten Schnitt Berlins" (Sorry,aber das klingt irgendwie komisch) raus? Steht das irgendwo?

----------


## _Natalie_

ach, hab auch in Baden Wrttemberg abi gemacht, war schon doof^^ Aber was soll man machen?! Wenigstens war Mathe im Abi echt human und gut machtbar, das war meine absolute Horrorabiprfung  :Big Grin:  Hatte so Angst davor, aber war dann ganz gut.

----------


## Palimpalim

MAthe war mein Lieblingsfach neben Bio und Chemie! Das einzige Teilgebiet war Stockastik, im Unterricht konnt ich das NIE! (immer falsch geraten...) Und im Abi dann der Schock: 15 Punkte und alles im Stochastikteil richtig  :Grinnnss!:  Das war ein Gefhl...

----------


## DocMartin

Also hier der Beleg, aber die Hlfte von dem was da steht ist Bldsinn^^

http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/arti...es-Abitur.html

----------


## _Natalie_

> MAthe war mein Lieblingsfach neben Bio und Chemie! Das einzige Teilgebiet war Stockastik, im Unterricht konnt ich das NIE! (immer falsch geraten...) Und im Abi dann der Schock: 15 Punkte und alles im Stochastikteil richtig  Das war ein Gefhl...


Ja, kenn ich, dachte eben ich wr in Mathe eine Niete, aber dann im Abi, insgesamt 13 Punkte. Peeeeeeeeeeerf ;) Aber als Lieblingsfach knnte ich Mathe nie bezeichnen  :Big Grin:  Geschichte und Bio hingehen schon  :Smilie:

----------


## Palimpalim

OOOH, Geschichte und Deutsch, das schecklichste was es fr mich gab... Und dann auch noch 2 Jahre zwangsbelegen. Ne, des mochte ich garnicht. Aber ansonsten hab ich die Zeit vorm Abi echt schn gefunden. Ich hoff so gehts weiter!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> MAthe war mein Lieblingsfach neben Bio und Chemie! Das einzige Teilgebiet war Stockastik, im Unterricht konnt ich das NIE! (immer falsch geraten...) Und im Abi dann der Schock: 15 Punkte und alles im Stochastikteil richtig  Das war ein Gefhl...


Stochastik war meine Matherettung!!! Aber das war auch das einzige das ich schon immer super konnte. Da hatte ich 15 Punkte dafr war ich in Vektor so schlecht dass es in der Prfung dann nur fr ne 3 gereicht hat. Naja aber es gab ja noch Mathe mndlich und da hatte ich wieder 15 Punkte und bekam noch ne 2 im Zeugnis.

----------


## Laurice

> Also hier der Beleg, aber die Hlfte von dem was da steht ist Bldsinn^^
> 
> http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/arti...es-Abitur.html


 :Top:  Ziemlich cool.
Bei uns wars andersrum. Nur einmal 1,0 dann 2x1,4 wobei von der einen bekannt ist, dass sie gespickt hat, und dann ein paar mit 1,6. Mathematisch-naturwissenschaftliches Gym. Mit Leistungskurs, bei dessen Bestehen schon ein paar Module frs Mathestudium mit 1,x bestanden wurden.
Frher wurde mal bercksichtigt auf welche Schule man ging^^
Stochastik war toll  :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Stochastik war toll


Ich mochte das auch immer, hatte da auch immer 15 Punkte. Fand auch dass das mit Abstand das einfachste im Mathe Abi war. Vektor hab ich gehasst!

----------


## Laurice

> Ich mochte das auch immer, hatte da auch immer 15 Punkte. Fand auch dass das mit Abstand das einfachste im Mathe Abi war. Vektor hab ich gehasst!


Vektorrechnung war doch auch cool. Wir haben Ebenen berechnet und Kugeln und Kreise und und und. Normalenvektoren etc... war endlich mal was Anschauliches in 3D  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Vektorrechnung war doch auch cool. Wir haben Ebenen berechnet und Kugeln und Kreise und und und. Normalenvektoren etc... war endlich mal was Anschauliches in 3D


Naja fr mich waren das einfach nur Striche *g* 
Hab kein rumliches Sehen... konnte damit nie was anfangen.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Analytische Geometrie und Stochastik waren (fast) ein Alptraum. ich habe immer ein Minus irgendwo verwechselt usw. 

Ich habe aber Math. Analysis geliebt. (als einzige, glaube ich). Die Ableitungen/Integration erschienen mir irgendwie superlogisch.  :Big Grin: 

Zu dem Lnderdebatte kann ich halt nur einziges sagen - An meiner deutsche Auslandsschule hatten wir halt Lehrer aus verschiedenen Bundeslnder, die immer fr ein Paar Jahre bei uns gearbeitet haben und man konnte schon merken, dass die Lehrer aus Bayern viiiiel strenger waren und schwerer Klausuren/mehr Hausaufgaben gestellt haben als z.B Lehrer aus Berlin..und Lehrer aus Hamburg waren einfach total locker. Ist natrlich auch Lehrer/Fach-spezifisch, aber wie gesagt - man merkte es schon.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Analytische Geometrie war genial.
Hab da einen Vortrag ber n-dimensionale Rume gehalten und den Schnittpunkt zwischen Differentialrechnung und analytischer Geometrie in mehr als 3 Dimensionen.

Hachja, Vortrge. 
Die hab ich am laufenden Band gehalten - das war das witzigste im Abitur ^^.

----------


## Abitussi10

Stochastik war bei mir reine Glckssache *lach*
Das hat mir meine Mathenote ganz schn vermiest, da ich den Rest geliebt habe... Ich beneide die Ba-W-ler, die haben nmlich kein Stochastik  :kotzen:

----------


## jona1708

Jetzt brauchst du die auch nicht mehr beneiden  :Grinnnss!: 
Also ich habe Mathe geliebt und hatte auch immer volle Punktzahl  :hmmm...:

----------


## Palimpalim

Boah, Leute, ich knnt euch alle umarmen und kssen. Der Tag war heute einfach super!
Erst am morgen schon einigermaen gute Nachrichten aus der Uniklinik, dann ein echt gutes Physikbuch erstanden und jetzt ruft gerade die Tankstelle an, bei der ich mich beworben hab: Ich soll morgen um 8 gleich anfangen  :hmmm...:   :Grinnnss!:  Hab gleich relativ viel Verantwortung und freu mich schon so, ich knnt vor Freude schreien. WAAAAHHH! Das Geld kann ich echt gut gebrauchen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Boah, Leute, ich knnt euch alle umarmen und kssen. Der Tag war heute einfach super!
> Erst am morgen schon einigermaen gute Nachrichten aus der Uniklinik, dann ein echt gutes Physikbuch erstanden und jetzt ruft gerade die Tankstelle an, bei der ich mich beworben hab: Ich soll morgen um 8 gleich anfangen   Hab gleich relativ viel Verantwortung und freu mich schon so, ich knnt vor Freude schreien. WAAAAHHH! Das Geld kann ich echt gut gebrauchen!


Das glaub ich dir....Herzlichen Glckwunsch. Ich werd nchste Woche wohl auch mal mich um meinen Job im September kmmern. Wenn ich nicht vor nervositt vorher geplatzt bin

----------


## Palimpalim

Danke, ich kanns immer noch nicht so recht glauben, weils halt auch so kurzfristig war! Ich spekulier auch drauf, diesen Job whrend des Studiums weiter zu machen, da muss es aber mit Regensburg klappen  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Palimpalim

Hat heut nochmal jemand etwas ber die Bewerberzahlen erfahren? Irgendwer hat was von Mittwoch geschrieben, oder tusch ich mich da?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hat eigentlich jetzt jemand mal was wegen den Bewerberzahlen von der ZVS erfahren?
> Hab heut dort angerufen und der Typ meinte,  n sie wssten noch nix. Als ich gesagt hab, dass es ja wohl nicht sein kann wenn die Bewerbungsfrist seit 15.7 abgelaufen ist und nchste Woche schon die ersten Bescheide raus gehen, dass sie noch nicht wissen wieviel Leute sich beworben haben, hat er dann gemeint, ja das wssten sie schon so ungefnr, aber sie mssten noch alles kontrollieren ob auch die Antrge und Beglaubigungen gltig sind und erst wenn die genaue Zahl fest steht drften sie was sagen. 
> Und das wre vieleicht am Freitag. 
> Naja vieleicht bekommt jemand von euch ja schon vorher was raus. Man bruchte es nen Bekannten oder so der dort arbeitet so als Informant. *g*


Habs heut mittag schonmal irgendwann geschrieben...*g*

----------


## Palimpalim

Mh, das Warten ist schrecklich. Aber wenigstens hab ich jetzt was zu tun. Bis zum KPP htt ichs eh nicht ausgehalten, ohne irgendeinen anderen Zeitvertreib. Aber ich denk, dass das KPP ins Wasser fallen muss. Naja, dann opfer ich meine hart verdienten Semesterferien, um mich mit den netten Patienten zu amsieren!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Mh, das Warten ist schrecklich. Aber wenigstens hab ich jetzt was zu tun. Bis zum KPP htt ichs eh nicht ausgehalten, ohne irgendeinen anderen Zeitvertreib. Aber ich denk, dass das KPP ins Wasser fallen muss. Naja, dann opfer ich meine hart verdienten Semesterferien, um mich mit den netten Patienten zu amsieren!


So gehts mir auch...muss mal diese Woche noch meinen KPP Platz absagen. Kann mir das zz einfach nicht leisten. Mich wrde das KPP mind.300 kosten.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ne, bei mir is es nicht wegen dem Geld, sondern wg. der Hand... Evtl. drohen mir jetzt 3 Wochen Reha. Und die wrden dann in den September fallen...

----------


## Palimpalim

Warum wr dein KPP so teuer? Wegen Benzinkosten?

----------


## fallenangel30487

200 Benzin + Klamotten + Hep Titer +  evtl. nochmal Hep Impfung + KV

----------


## Palimpalim

Du msstest die deine Klamotten selbst bezahlen? Das wundert mich. Also ich htte Berufskleidung bekommen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Du msstest die deine Klamotten selbst bezahlen? Das wundert mich. Also ich htte Berufskleidung bekommen.


Ja hatte ich bisher auch immer. Aber die an der Uniklinik meinen halt dass sie nicht auch noch klamotten fr die Studenten kaufen knnen.

----------


## jona1708

Kennt einer von euch die Band Element of Crime?  :Love:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Kennt einer von euch die Band Element of Crime?


n was machen die fr Musik?

----------


## jona1708

Eher sehr ruhige Musik aber ziemlich schn! Auf Deutsch! Mein Freund hat sie mir gezeigt. ich kannte sie vorher auch nicht.
Langeweile.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich schau grad Greys kenn die Folgen aber schon...hab die alle schon auf engl. gesehen

----------


## _Natalie_

> Ich schau grad Greys kenn die Folgen aber schon...hab die alle schon auf engl. gesehen


Genau wie ich  :Top:  hab sie auch auf englisch geschaut und guck sie mir gerade auf deutsch an

----------


## Alchemist

Ich liebe Grey's. Eins meiner Lieblingszitaten lautet:



> After careful consideration and many sleepless nights, here's what I've decided. We move on, we move out, we move away from our families and form our own. But the basic insecurities, the basic fears and all those old wounds just grow up with us. And just when we think life and circumstance have forced us truly to become an adult, your mother says something like that. Or worse, something like that. We get bigger, we get taller, we get older. But, for the most part, we're still a bunch of kids, running around the playground, trying desperately to fit in.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich liebe die Serie auch.... einfach cool...unrealistisch aber cool....

Mir is grad voll schlecht.... schei zvs.....

----------


## Alchemist

6 Tage, 6 Tage ...  :Frown:

----------


## fallenangel30487

*heul*  23.9.... ich dreh durch!!!!!

Mir is echt grad voll schlecht. :kotzen: ... entweder war der thunfisch schlecht oder ich bekomm jetzt grad echt panik! Ich glaub letzteres...oh schei ich dreh durch wenn das dieses Jahr nicht klappt

----------


## _Natalie_

Freitag kann man ja anscheinend die Bewerberanzahl nachfragen.. Und dann kann mans ja ein wenig abschtzen.
Aber ja, was wrd ich drumgeben, nur noch 6 Tage bangen zu mssen! Mach dir mal nicht in die Hosen  :Big Grin: 
Die meisten haben noch ein Monat und 19 Tage!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Freitag kann man ja anscheinend die Bewerberanzahl nachfragen.. Und dann kann mans ja ein wenig abschtzen.
> Aber ja, was wrd ich drumgeben, nur noch 6 Tage bangen zu mssen! Mach dir mal nicht in die Hosen 
> Die meisten haben noch ein Monat und 19 Tage!


Oh Gott wr ich froh wenn ich nur noch 6 Tag warten msste.... Ich glaub es ist schon ein wunder wenn ich bis zum 23.9 noch keinen Herzinfarkt bekommen habe.

----------


## nostalgia

ich guck auch gern greys aber das zitat find ich furchtbar schmalzig.
wenn diese kamerafahrten zu sehen sind inkl diesen oder hnliche texte aus dem off muss ich mich immer ein bisschen fremdschmen.  :peng: 

heute bin ich irgendwie auch extrem schlecht drauf wegen dem ganzen zvs-mist.
bin mittlerweile schon am zweifeln, ob ich berhaupt 'ne awg einladung bekomm in hannover.  :kotzen: 
und falls ja, dann hab ich schonmal ordentlich panik vorm gesprch.
die machen einen echt zum wrack, bevor das studium berhaupt losgeht.. und sich dann nacher ber die burn-out-rzte wundern, jaja.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## _Natalie_

das schlimme ist, finde ich, dass man einfach nicht wei, OB man BERHAUPT was bekommt!
Und dann ist es so bei mir : An einem Tag bin ich optimistisch, dann denk ich wieder, heey, das wird nie was! Es gibt nur immer mehr Bewerber, dann sag ich mir wieder , oh hey, es gibt insgesamt mehr studienpltze usw... Und so was mach ich gefhlte 10 mal an einem Tag durch^^
und zu versuchen nicht mehr dran zu denken.. pffffffff, klappt nicht  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> das schlimme ist, finde ich, dass man einfach nicht wei, OB man BERHAUPT was bekommt!
> Und dann ist es so bei mir : An einem Tag bin ich optimistisch, dann denk ich wieder, heey, das wird nie was! Es gibt nur immer mehr Bewerber, dann sag ich mir wieder , oh hey, es gibt insgesamt mehr studienpltze usw... Und so was mach ich gefhlte 10 mal an einem Tag durch^^
> und zu versuchen nicht mehr dran zu denken.. pffffffff, klappt nicht


Mir gehts genauso!
Was hast du fr ne DN? Wo hast du dich beworben?

----------


## _Natalie_

Na, 1,7! =(
Beworben in Mannheim, Frankfurt, Rostock, Homburg, Ulm uuund Gieen glaub ich, das klappt aber nicht, aber es hie ja, die wollten das AdH zu diesem WS ndern, aber haben ja im letzten Moment n Rckzieher gemacht..
Und Mannheim und Frankfurt klappt auch nicht, also ich hoffe sehr sehr sehr auf rostock oder Homburg!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Na, 1,7! =(
> Beworben in Mannheim, Frankfurt, Rostock, Homburg, Ulm uuund Gieen glaub ich, das klappt aber nicht, aber es hie ja, die wollten das AdH zu diesem WS ndern, aber haben ja im letzten Moment n Rckzieher gemacht..
> Und Mannheim und Frankfurt klappt auch nicht, also ich hoffe sehr sehr sehr auf rostock oder Homburg!


Ja 1,7 ist total bld...hab ich auch, hab aber noch Dienst und hoffen auf Homburg. Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja ab Oktober dort *g*
Wohnst du in der Nhe von hom?

----------


## _Natalie_

Ja, ich wohn in der Nhe von Hom! Ungefhr... hmm 2 1/2 stunden weg, wohn im Norden von BW.
Ich hoffs echt, dass es bei uns beiden 1,7er in Homburg klappt! Das wr sehr stark!Ich glaub ich ruf morgen mal bei der ZVS an  :Big Grin:  Hab sie noch nie mit nem Anruf gergert, da mssen die Guten mal morgen durch! ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja, ich wohn in der Nhe von Hom! Ungefhr... hmm 2 1/2 stunden weg, wohn im Norden von BW.
> Ich hoffs echt, dass es bei uns beiden 1,7er in Homburg klappt! Das wr sehr stark!Ich glaub ich ruf morgen mal bei der ZVS an  Hab sie noch nie mit nem Anruf gergert, da mssen die Guten mal morgen durch! ;)


Ich wohne nher *g* 15 min. von der Uni weg....

Ja das wr echt cool....hab heut auch schon probiert was raus zu bekommen, hat aber nicht wirklich was gebracht.

----------


## _Natalie_

okay, das ist echt nah  :Big Grin:  
Da hofft man ja nochmal doppelt so stark, dass Homburg klappt. Mir ist es sozusagen egal, wo ich hinkomm, aber Homburg wr schon klasse ;)

----------


## Ria84

ein Auf und Ab der Gefhle nennt man das... oder auch "Gefhlschaos" :hmmm...: 

Ist mein 2. Name :Grinnnss!: 

Lg,Ria84 :Keks:

----------


## _Natalie_

Ich glaube ja, man nennt es psychisches Wrack..  :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hat jemand mal ne Antwort auf eine mail bekommen oder nochmal bei der zvs angerufen?

Ich halts nicht mehr aus....ich schreib jetzt mal ne mail.

----------


## jona1708

wieso rufst du denn nicht gleich an? poste es bitte. wrde auch anrufen bin aber im stress.

----------


## Saphira.

> Hat jemand mal ne Antwort auf eine mail bekommen oder nochmal bei der zvs angerufen?
> 
> Ich halts nicht mehr aus....ich schreib jetzt mal ne mail.


ich drck dir fleiig die Daumen, dass es dieses Semester endlich klappt  :Top:  musst mich unbedingt auf dem Laufenden halten, so bald du was konkretes erfhrst

----------


## Alchemist

Macht euch nicht so viele Hoffnungen, ich glaube, wir werden so gut wie nichts vor dem 11. August erreichen, denn: 



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> die Ergebnisse der Auswahl in der Abiturbestenquote werden am 11.08.2010 online bereitgestellt. Vorher sind der Sachbearbeitung von Hochschulstart auch keine Ergebnisse bekannt.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gren
> ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ich drck dir fleiig die Daumen, dass es dieses Semester endlich klappt  musst mich unbedingt auf dem Laufenden halten, so bald du was konkretes erfhrst


Danke....wenn du lust hast knnen wir uns demnchst auch mal treffen
Ab wann bist du denn wieder in Homburg?


@ Alchemist
Ich will ja eigentlich nur die Bewerberzahlen wissen....

----------


## Kensington

Haha, hier gehts ja mal wieder ab in Sachen verrckt machen. Bin heute sehr gechillt.

----------


## Inelein

Also nur die Bewerberzahlen helfen ja auch nicht weiter, klar sie zu wissen ist schon interessant aber jetzt noch kein wirklicher Grund zur Aufregung. Bin dann erstmal nchste Woche auf die WS-Quote gespannt. Richtig losgehen wird die Aufregung bei mir vermutlich ab dem 20.-25.08 vorher macht man sich ja nur sinnlos verrckt :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich war heut morgen schon kurz vorm Nervenzusammenbruch. 
Bei uns im Baumarkt gibts heute auf alles 20%. Wir waren um 8 schon da als der auf gemacht hat und ich hab gemeint der Krieg bricht aus.
Naja waren dann drinnen kommt so ne Nervensge von der Rettungswache auf mich zu und was fragt der..... genau...und hast de nen Platz bekommen??? grrrrrrrrrrrr......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Ich war eh schon genervt, weil da so viel los war..... naja hab ihm dann mal gesagt dass das vor Sept. nix wird.
Wir gehen weiter, das Gedrnge immer grer und ich kurz vorm Anfall.... luft mir wieder so ein Spast ber den Weg.... Na was machst du jetzt? Hab gehrt dass man 6 Jahre auf nen Platz warten muss....mein Hals wurde immer grer und meine Gesichtsfarbe kurz vorm entgleisen. Macht der auch noch so....aber vieleicht musst du auch nur 5 Jahre warten, oder hast du schon nen Platz????
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

...wenn der Tag schon so anfngt...

----------


## Alchemist

> Also nur die Bewerberzahlen helfen ja auch nicht weiter, klar sie zu wissen ist schon interessant aber jetzt noch kein wirklicher Grund zur Aufregung.


Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Absolut.

----------


## Alchemist

@fallenangel30487, wie siehts mit deiner DN aus?  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Also nur die Bewerberzahlen helfen ja auch nicht weiter, klar sie zu wissen ist schon interessant aber jetzt noch kein wirklicher Grund zur Aufregung. Bin dann erstmal nchste Woche auf die WS-Quote gespannt. Richtig losgehen wird die Aufregung bei mir vermutlich ab dem 20.-25.08 vorher macht man sich ja nur sinnlos verrckt


Naja aber angenommen es wren 50000 dann wren meine Chancen = 0
..gut davon geh ich mal nicht aus...
Das Warten ist echt nervig

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @fallenangel30487, wie siehts mit deiner DN aus?


1,7 + Dienst hab mich aber nur in Homburg beworben, ging leider nicht anders.

----------


## Alchemist

Bei deinem Schnitt kriegst du sicher einen Studienplatz in Homburg, oder? Ich kenn mich leider nicht aus mit der Tendenz der letzen Jahren, aber ich glaube, du brauchst dir wirklich keine Sorgen machen.  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Bei deinem Schnitt kriegst du sicher einen Studienplatz in Homburg, oder? Ich kenn mich leider nicht aus mit der Tendenz der letzen Jahren, aber ich glaube, du brauchst dir wirklich keine Sorgen machen.


Naja letztes Jahr hats nicht geklappt. Da hatte ich aber auch noch keinen Dienst und es war der Doppeljahrgang im Saarland. Der Nc schwankt dort immer zwischen 1,7 mit Dienst und 1,8 mit Dienst.

----------


## Alchemist

Ach so, das wollte ich grade fragen, also ob du schonmal vllt. direkt bei der Uni mal nachgefragt hast, wie es letztes Jahr war.

----------


## Kensington

Ich wr definitiv fr 1,8 ;) JOaaah , Angel das wird was ;)

----------


## Alchemist

Drfte ich eigentlich fragen, aus welchem Grund du dich lediglich in Homburg beworben hast?
PS: Ich drck dir fest die Daumen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Letztes Jahr sind nur ca. 10 Leute mit 1,7 reingekommen die Jahre vorher waren es alle oder fast alle. Aber letztes Jahr haben sich anstatt normal 1500 Leute, 5000 Leute dort beworben...G8 eben aber das ist ja dieses Jahr nur in Hamburg.
Naja ich habe Hoffnung

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Drfte ich eigentlich frage, aus welchem Grund du dich lediglich in Homburg beworben hast?
> PS: Ich drck dir fest die Daumen!


Das hat mehrere Grnde. Kein Geld, hier im Kat. Schutz verpflichtet, pflege meine Oma... und da die Uni nur 15 min. von meinem Heimatdorf weg ist, bietet sich eben Homburg an. Htt mich auch in Mainz oder Heidelberg bewerben knnen, da htt ich notfalls auch noch fahren knnen. Aber ich hab keinen TMS gemacht und dann htte ich dort eh keine Chance, selbst mit Ausbildungsbonus nicht.

----------


## bb-freak

So ich reihe mich ein ins Verrcktmachen. Noch 6 Tage dann ist fast alles klar.....
Juchu Physio fertig...Impfmarathon steht bevor. So kann man sich die Zeit auch vertreiben^^

----------


## JoeSixpack

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man den Landes-NC schafft, aber die NCs (aller) seiner Wunsch-Hochschulen in der Quote fr die Abiturbesten verfehlt?

Ich habe die Befrchtung, dass dies bei mir eventuell der Fall sein knnte. Ich habe in NRW mein Abi mit 1,1 gemacht und im Antrag Mnster, Aachen, Dresden und Regensburg eingetragen (in der Reihenfolge).

----------


## Alchemist

Persnliche Grnde eben, verstehe. Habe nicht aus Neugier gefragt, sondern... ich fands etwas seltsam, dass du dich bei deinem guten Schnitt nur an einer Uni beworben hast.

----------


## Kensington

> Persnliche Grnde eben, verstehe. Habe nicht aus Neugier gefragt, sondern... ich fands etwas seltsam, dass du dich bei deinem guten Schnitt nur an einer Uni beworben hast.


hm, 1,7 ist kein guter Schnitt fr Medizin. Habe auch 1,7 und auer Hom eigentlich keine Chance, bis aufs AWG.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man den Landes-NC schafft, aber die NCs (aller) seiner Wunsch-Hochschulen in der Quote fr die Abiturbesten verfehlt?
> 
> Ich habe die Befrchtung, dass dies bei mir eventuell der Fall sein knnte. Ich habe in NRW mein Abi mit 1,1 gemacht und im Antrag Mnster, Aachen, Dresden und Regensburg eingetragen (in der Reihenfolge).


Dann gehts weiter in ADH.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Persnliche Grnde eben, verstehe. Habe nicht aus Neugier gefragt, sondern... ich fands etwas seltsam, dass du dich bei deinem guten Schnitt nur an einer Uni beworben hast.


Kein Problem... es ist schon bld... wenn ich knnte wrde ich sofort tms machen und mich in Heidelberg bewerben ich bruchte nur ca. 110 Punkte dann wr ich drin, hab ja noch die Punkte fr die Ausbildung und FSJ.

----------


## Geerthe

> Naja letztes Jahr hats nicht geklappt. Da hatte ich aber auch noch keinen Dienst und es war der Doppeljahrgang im Saarland. Der Nc schwankt dort immer zwischen 1,7 mit Dienst und 1,8 mit Dienst.


Moin moin,

im letzte Jahr hat es mit 1,7 auch bei jemanden ohne Dienst in Kiel trotz Bonus nicht geklappt.
Das sind  Grenzschnitte,wenn die dann "nackt" ohne alles sind....keinen Dienst , einen TMS oder sonst etwas, dann ist es schwierig, obwohl es doch ein tolle Abi ist.
Ob es dann im darauf folgendem Jahr durch den Dienst etwas wird, bleibt abzuwarten, weil ja sicherlich einige so denken und wenn 1,7 schon im Vorjahr nicht gereicht hat.......


Geerthe

----------


## Alchemist

> hm, 1,7 ist kein guter Schnitt fr Medizin. Habe auch 1,7 und auer Hom eigentlich keine Chance, bis aufs AWG.


Ja, aber bei ihrer Ausbildung, Wartezeit UND gutem Schnitt, sollte es schon klappen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kensington

> Ja, aber ihrer Ausbildung, Wartezeit UND gutem Schnitt, sollte es schon klappen.


Wartezeit ntzt ihr ja garnix, weil sie dadurch nicht reinkommt. Ausbildungsbonus ntzt schon was, aber an den meisten Unis ist der Nc ja auch hher als 1,6.

----------


## Saphira.

> Danke....wenn du lust hast knnen wir uns demnchst auch mal treffen
> Ab wann bist du denn wieder in Homburg?


Erst wieder ab Mitte Oktober  ::-stud:  bis dahin wissen wir ja dann auch obs bei dir geklappt hat dann knnen wir uns mal zusammen in die Cafete setzen und eine leckere heie Schokolade schlrfen!  ::-winky:

----------


## Geerthe

> hm, 1,7 ist kein guter Schnitt fr Medizin. Habe auch 1,7 und auer Hom eigentlich keine Chance, bis aufs AWG.



und wieso meinst du das es nur fr Homburg eine Chance gibt?
Was ist denn mit Dsseldorf oder Marburg oder die Unis die Einzelleistungen bewerten , wie Greifswald oder Rostock?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja, aber ihrer Ausbildung, Wartezeit UND gutem Schnitt, sollte es schon klappen.


Blderweise ist auer DN und Dienst in Homburg alles egal...

@Geerthe
Ich wei, es waren wie gesagt nur ca. 10 mit 1,7 und Dienst die reinkamen. Aber dadurch, dass es weniger Abiturienten sind als im Vorjahr und auch noch 29 Pltze mehr bin ich optimistisch...

Wenn ich jeden Tag drber nachdenken wrde, dass ich ja doch keinen Platz bekomme, knnt ich mich morgen in die Psych einweisen lassen.... also versuch ich einfach positiv zu denken.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Erst wieder ab Mitte Oktober  bis dahin wissen wir ja dann auch obs bei dir geklappt hat dann knnen wir uns mal zusammen in die Cafete setzen und eine leckere heie Schokolade schlrfen!


Ja ich hoffen doch....machst du auch bei dem Mentorenprogramm mit?

----------


## Geerthe

aber es sind doch nicht weniger Abi-Leute.
Hamburg hat den doppelten Jahrgang.
Die Leute mssen auch irgendwo unterkommen!

----------


## Kensington

> und wieso meinst du das es nur fr Homburg eine Chance gibt?
> Was ist denn mit Dsseldorf oder Marburg oder die Unis die Einzelleistungen bewerten , wie Greifswald oder Rostock?


DDorf und Marburg haben 1,6.  Die anderen beiden habe ja auch AWGs. Generell ist es eben schwer, weil es genug gibt mit besserem Schnitt, die dann auch Einzelleistungen haben. Ich fnds ja toll, wenn ich noch ne Chance htte ;)

----------


## Kensington

> aber es sind doch nicht weniger Abi-Leute.
> Hamburg hat den doppelten Jahrgang.
> Die Leute mssen auch irgendwo unterkommen!


Wenn der NC aber letztes Jahr bei 1,7 D lag und das Saarland den Doppeljahrgang hat und der NC vorher immer dunter lag, dann ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass er auch durch HH Doppeljahrgang so bleibt. Denke nicht, dass alle Hamburger in den Sden strmen. Eher unwahrscheinlich.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> aber es sind doch nicht weniger Abi-Leute.
> Hamburg hat den doppelten Jahrgang.
> Die Leute mssen auch irgendwo unterkommen!


Es sind insgesamt weniger Abiturienten als im letzen Jahr, das liegt an dem geburtenschwachen Jahrgang. 
Hab vor ein paar Seiten nen Link mit den Abi zahlen von 2000- 2020 gepostet.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wenn der NC aber letztes Jahr bei 1,7 D lag und das Saarland den Doppeljahrgang hat und der NC vorher immer dunter lag, dann ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass er auch durch HH Doppeljahrgang so bleibt. Denke nicht, dass alle Hamburger in den Sden strmen. Eher unwahrscheinlich.


Der Doppeljahrgang Saarland war letztes Jahr.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Blderweise ist auer DN und Dienst in Homburg alles egal...


Ohne jetzt verrckt machen zu wollen, aber auf hochschulstart.de steht nix davon, dass in Homburg ein Dienst angerechnet wird.


_Medizin an der Universitt Saarbrcken, Abt. Homburg
[Stand: Wintersemester 2010/11]

Vorauswahl:
Nein

Auswahl:
Durchschnittsnote

Internet:
http://www.uni-saarland.de/de/studiu.../dt/zvs-quote/_

----------


## Kensington

Ich wei, ich meinte auch hatte.

----------


## konstantin

Kyutrexx: Dienst ist immer in nachrangiges Kriterium, egal an welcher Universitaet.

----------


## MediBe

Kyutrexx: Als nachrangiges Kriterium wird der doch eig. immer mit einbezogen ...

Edit: Da war ich wohl nicht schnell genug. ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ohne jetzt verrckt machen zu wollen, aber auf hochschulstart.de steht nix davon, dass in Homburg ein Dienst angerechnet wird.
> 
> 
> _Medizin an der Universitt Saarbrcken, Abt. Homburg
> [Stand: Wintersemester 2010/11]
> 
> Vorauswahl:
> Nein
> 
> ...


Ja ich wei, dass steht nie dabei. Ist ja auch nur nachrangiges Kriterium. Hab extra nochmal bei der Uni direkt nachgefragt.

----------


## Geerthe

leider ist nur jedes Jahr die DN vom Vorjahr um meistens o,1 anders geworden.
Der NC kennt bekanntlich nur eine Richtung.
Ich mchte nur , da ihr euch nicht verrckt macht und eben auch mit einem negativen Bescheid zurecht kommt, weil ihr einen Plan B oder C habt.
Wenn man versucht loszulassen , dann beginnt es einfacher zu werden.
Das hrt sich jetzt vielleicht nicht so toll an , aber man sollte Versuchen auch einen anderen Weg zu denken und sich Gedanken machen ,warum es mit einem super Abi von 1,7 nicht mal fr Medizin reicht. Ist das dann nicht mein erster Weg, soll ich noch Erfahrungen auf einem anderen Gebiet sammeln, oder bersehen und berhre ich meine Bestimmung einfach und nur recht einfache Grnde lassen mich an meinem Wunsch Medizin zu studieren festhalten?

----------


## Kensington

> leider ist nur jedes Jahr die DN vom Vorjahr um meistens o,1 anders geworden.
> Der NC kennt bekanntlich nur eine Richtung.
> Ich mchte nur , da ihr euch nicht verrckt macht und eben auch mit einem negativen Bescheid zurecht kommt, weil ihr einen Plan B oder C habt.
> Wenn man versucht loszulassen , dann beginnt es einfacher zu werden.
> Das hrt sich jetzt vielleicht nicht so toll an , aber man sollte Versuchen auch einen anderen Weg zu denken und sich Gedanken machen ,warum es mit einem super Abi von 1,7 nicht mal fr Medizin reicht. Ist das dann nicht mein erster Weg, soll ich noch Erfahrungen auf einem anderen Gebiet sammeln, oder bersehen und berhre ich meine Bestimmung einfach und nur recht einfache Grnde lassen mich an meinem Wunsch Medizin zu studieren festhalten?


Du hast damit vllig recht. Ich habe auch schon einen Plan B bzw. einen anderen Studienplatz sicher. Wenn mir das dann nicht liegt, kann ichs ja nochmal probieren im SS.

----------


## Geerthe

ja ,oder du nimmst am Losverfahren teilnehmen ,
oder du machst etwas anders im Ausland und dann ber die Wartezeit noch einmal Medizin.
das ist zwar ziehmlich lange und Aufwending ,aber eben auch eine Chance.
ich finde das vor allem viel besser als wirklich "nur" zu warten. Das macht einem ja total mrbe.

----------


## Abitussi10

Und was sind eure Plne B und C????

Bei mir ist Molekulare Medizin (habe hier allerdings noch keine Zusage) oder Technische Biologie (hier habe ich die Zusage von der Uni Stuttgart)

Grle

----------


## Kensington

Ich mchte in Zrich Psychologie studieren. Habe bereits eine Zusage fr Psychologie in Deutschland, diese brauche ich fr die Aufnahme (Hab ich vor paar tagen hier schon erklrt).

----------


## Kensington

Auerdem hab ich mein EMS Ergebnis aus der Schweiz noch nicht.

----------


## Geerthe

ich habe mehrere Kinder , davon eine Tochter die auch unbedingt Medizin machen wollte. ABi 2,8
Plan B hat auch nicht geklappt.
Nun macht sie Plan C.
( ich habe sie ein wenig gestoen...aber sie hat sich auch lassen )
und nun scheitert sie gerade an den Fchern Latein ,Physik und Chemie.
Sind das nicht genau die Fcher, die sie fr Medizin so sehr braucht?

meine andere Tochter hat dieses Jahr ABi mit 1,6 gemacht. Ob sie einen Platz bkeommt?
Sie hat auch keinen Plan  B oder sogar C.
Im Sommer wird das Zimmer gerumt, egal was sie macht :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fraenzilein

> Im Sommer wird das Zimmer gerumt, egal was sie macht


huhuhuhuhu  :bhh: 

und deine kleinen kiddies? kloppen sich dann ums freie Zimmer  :Stick Out Tongue:  ?

wenn jedes deiner kinder studieren will, sollte man mal ganz am ende zusammenrechnen, was unsere kinder gekostet haben  :hmmm...:  

oder lieber nicht.. da wird einem eh ganz schlecht

----------


## _Natalie_

> ich habe mehrere Kinder , davon eine Tochter die auch unbedingt Medizin machen wollte. ABi 2,8
> Plan B hat auch nicht geklappt.
> Nun macht sie Plan C.
> ( ich habe sie ein wenig gestoen...aber sie hat sich auch lassen )
> und nun scheitert sie gerade an den Fchern Latein ,Physik und Chemie.
> Sind das nicht genau die Fcher, die sie fr Medizin so sehr braucht?
> 
> meine andere Tochter hat dieses Jahr ABi mit 1,6 gemacht. Ob sie einen Platz bkeommt?
> Sie hat auch keinen Plan  B oder sogar C.)


Naja, was ist ihr Plan c denn momentan? Ich denke Physik und Chemie ist schon wichtig, Latein...hmmm, also ich hatte in der schule franzsisch gewhlt und nie im Leben Latein gehabt, aber ich denke, dass ich trotzdem zurecht kommen wrde.
Und mit 1,6 und der richtigen Auswahl der Unis klappt das schon!

----------


## Geerthe

Lehramt Bio und Geschichte in

----------


## _Natalie_

also ich studier natrlich noch nicht, aber was man so hrt ist, dass Biochemie ziemlich doof sein soll^^ Hohe Durchfallquote. Also ich glaube schon, dass Chemie wichtig ist fr Medizin.

----------


## Saphira.

also ich studier Medizin und komm im Oktober ins 3. Semester... ganz ohne Physik und Chemie geht gar nichts und wenn wenig Begeisterung fr die beiden Fcher vorhanden ist, drfte es im Medizinstudium zumindest in der Vorklinik ziemlich ungemtlich werden... denn Biochemie hat an meiner Uni zum Beispiel eine Durchfallquote von 75-80% jedes Jahr, so dass reine Bffelei da meist nicht ausreicht sondern Vorwissen und Interesse am Thema nicht Schaden knnen, falls man vor hat irgendwann mal den Schein zu bekommen...

aber trotzdem wenn jemand unbedingt Medizin studieren mchte und das der absolute Traum ist, denke ich ist alles schaffbar, auch ohne groes Vorwissen  ::-winky:

----------


## sunny0603

Mein Plan war damals Lehramt, habe aber schnell gemerkt, dass das keine Alternative ist mit der ich glcklich werde. Habe dann Plan C durchgezogen: eine Ausbildung als Gesundheits-und Krankenpflegerin und arbeite seit meinem Examen (also jetzt 3 Jahre) auf einer Interdisziplinren Intensivstation mit Traumazentrum. Die Arbeit macht auch wirklich viel Spa, dennoch mchte ich immer noch unbedingt Medizin studieren und spter als rztin arbeiten. Die Ausbildung und Berufsjahre haben mich in dem Wunsch sogar noch verstrkt!

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich verstehe schon, dass in der Vorklinik smtliche Naturwissenschaften geprft werden mssen. Denn nur so versteht man wie der gesunde Mensch richtig "tickt": Whrend meiner BTA-Ausbildung hab ich auch BC, Bio, Chemie etc. einschlielich tglicher Praktika auf Grundstudiumsniveau gehabt. Wird sicher im Studium noch schwerer, aber ich denk ne gute Vorarbeit. Und ich kann alle beruhigen: Wir hatten im Jahrgang auch Realschler vom Wirtschaftszweig, die damit anfangs nicht anfangen konnten, und dann aber Crash-Kurs mig es alle gepackt haben! ALso keine Panik vor den Nws!!!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Kyutrexx: Dienst ist immer in nachrangiges Kriterium, egal an welcher Universitaet.


Bei Abibesten / WZ ist mir das ja bewusst.

Aber auch im AdH?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja dieses Jahr ist schon Plan B *g* hatte mich ja letztes Jahr schon beworben, hab jetzt halt mal den Dienst gemacht und hoffe dass es jetzt klappt. Plan C gibts aber auch schon. 

@ Saphira
is BC echt so schlimm...hab schon bei euch im Forum gelesen, dass es da voll die Probleme mit der Klausur gab. Eigentlich hab ich am meisten Angst vor Physik...das ist so gar nicht meins, dafr war ich in Chemie immer super und in Bio sowieso...

----------


## _Natalie_

Und? Was ist dein Plan C?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kensington

Haha, meine zweite Zusage fr Psychologie ;)

----------


## konstantin

> Bei Abibesten / WZ ist mir das ja bewusst.
> 
> Aber auch im AdH?


Ja. Dienst und Wartesemester sind beides nachrangige Kriterien im Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen. Deswegen findest du auf den Seiten der ZVS (pardon, jetzt ja hochschulstart.de) in der Tabelle, in der die NC-Werte der einzelnen Universitaeten gelistet werden, auch eine Spalte, in der es um *D: ja / nein* (Dienst) und *WZ: 0 - x* (Anzahl der Wartesemester) geht. Generell wirst du anderen Bewerbern mit gleicher Durchschnittsnote voran gestellt, wenn du einen Dienst geleistet bzw. mehr Wartesemester als diese hast.

----------


## jona1708

> Haha, meine zweite Zusage fr Psychologie ;)


woooaaah! Mit 1,7 locker Psychologie-Studium???????
Htte das nicht gedacht. Great! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> [...]Tabelle, in der die NC-Werte der einzelnen Universitaeten gelistet werden, auch eine Spalte, in der es um *D: ja / nein* (Dienst) und *WZ: 0 - x* (Anzahl der Wartesemester) geht.[...]


Ja, gefunden.
Sehe gerade, dass das ja gar nicht bei allen Unis im AdH der Fall ist. Bei Magdeburg steht "D Nein". Da zhlt dann also nur die Note, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Auf Biochemie und Physiologie freu ich mich  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## DocMartin

> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man den Landes-NC schafft, aber die NCs (aller) seiner Wunsch-Hochschulen in der Quote fr die Abiturbesten verfehlt?
> 
> Ich habe die Befrchtung, dass dies bei mir eventuell der Fall sein knnte. Ich habe in NRW mein Abi mit 1,1 gemacht und im Antrag Mnster, Aachen, Dresden und Regensburg eingetragen (in der Reihenfolge).


Dann kannst du Dresden gleich abhaken, da ist nmlich Vorauswahl erste OP  ::-oopss: 

Also alle rzte die ich bis jetzt gesprochen habe, meinten zu mir, die Naturwissenschaften in den ersten (zumindest im ersten) Semester haben sie wieder gebraucht^^

----------


## Kensington

> woooaaah! Mit 1,7 locker Psychologie-Studium???????
> Htte das nicht gedacht. Great! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!


Haha  :Party:  Anscheinend reicht mein beschmendes Abi manchmal auch aus fr nen Platz hihi

----------


## konstantin

> Ja, gefunden.
> Sehe gerade, dass das ja gar nicht bei allen Unis im AdH der Fall ist. Bei Magdeburg steht "D Nein". Da zhlt dann also nur die Note, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden. Das "ja" oder "nein" gibt in diesem Fall nur an, ob der zuletzt Zugelassene einen Dienst geleistet hat oder nicht. Steht dort also ein "ja", dann hattest du mit der angegebenen Durchschnittsnote nur eine Chance, wenn du auch Dienst abgeleistet hattest.

----------


## jona1708

> Haha  Anscheinend reicht mein beschmendes Abi manchmal auch aus fr nen Platz hihi


nananananaaa!! Beschmend ist 1,7 sicherlich nicht. 
Ich dachte nur, das Psychologie und Medizin bzgl. Zulassung "gleich schwierig" sind.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden. Das "ja" oder "nein" gibt in diesem Fall nur an, ob der zuletzt Zugelassene einen Dienst geleistet hat oder nicht. Steht dort also ein "ja", dann hattest du mit der angegebenen Durchschnittsnote nur eine Chance, wenn du auch Dienst abgeleistet hattest.


Oh, okay. Wusst ich alles gar nicht ^^.

----------


## Kensington

Ja, es ist auch schwer. Man muss sich halt an der richtigen Uni bewerben. Der NC geht so bis 1,8 im Nachrcken. Aber gibt auch Unis mit 1,4 usw.

----------


## jona1708

denkst du du wirst fr medizin in dt an den unis die du gewhlt hast genommen? ich denke mit 1,7 sollte es doch sptestens im nv klappen oder?

----------


## Geerthe

ich glaube, da liegst du auch gar nicht so falsch, nur kann man sich dieses Jahr ja nun fr beides gleichzeitig bewerben , weil Psychologie ja nicht mehr ber die ZVS laufen mu.

----------


## Kensington

Jap. Hab mich ber die ZVs per Service- verfahren und direkt an den Unis beworben. Direkt wurde ich jetzt schon 2 mal angenommen.
Ja, ich mchte auch unbedingt Medizin studieren. Unbedingt. Aber ich mchte weder eine Ausbildung noch ein FSJ machen, da dass fr mich verlorene Zeit wre. Des weiteren sehe ich nicht ein mit meinem Abi lnger als 1 Jahr zu warten. So studiere ich dann erstmal in Zrich Psychologie und versuch es dann nochmal im Sommer und Winter, wenn mich das Studium nicht vllig umhaut und begeistert.
Mich interessiert die Psyche des Menschen auch sehr stark, von daher keine schlechte Option fr mich.

----------


## Kensington

> denkst du du wirst fr medizin in dt an den unis die du gewhlt hast genommen? ich denke mit 1,7 sollte es doch sptestens im nv klappen oder?


Ich habe 1. Hannover : hier zhlt nur das AWG--> schwer einschtzbar, ob das klappt
2. FFm: Habe zu wenig Punkte nur 415 oder so
3. Halle: Liege 5 Punkte unter der Grenze letztes Jahr ohne NRV
4. Ddorf: Keine Ahnung, NC war 1,6. eventuell rcke ich nach
5. Ulm: Mein TMS verschlechtert meine Note--> wusste ich vorher nicht, bld gelaufen, meine Mutter muss, wenn sie da ist das mal juristisch checken ( Juristin)
6. Homburg: Ja, dort hoffe ich echt, dass ich reinkomme

So, du siehst also ein Plan B ist sehr sehr ntig.

----------


## Xerox

> 5. Ulm: Mein TMS verschlechtert meine Note--> wusste ich vorher nicht, bld gelaufen, meine Mutter muss, wenn sie da ist das mal juristisch checken ( Juristin)


Kann doch gar nicht sein, eine Verschlechterung ist ausgeschlossen! Wenn die TMS-Note schlechter als die Abinote ist, dann zhlt der TMS gar nicht. Deswegen ist ja auch der TMS eine Chance ohne Risiko ...

----------


## Kensington

> Kann doch gar nicht sein, eine Verschlechterung ist ausgeschlossen! Wenn die TMS-Note schlechter als die Abinote ist, dann zhlt der TMS gar nicht. Deswegen ist ja auch der TMS eine Chance ohne Risiko ...


So ist es. Deshalb muss man sich die Sache mal juristisch ansehen. Meine Mutter lebt jedoch in der Schweiz und ich warte jetzt mal bis sie mal wieder hier ist.
Aufjedenfall hat mir die ZVS das Statement gegeben, dass die Uni Ulm den Test wertet, auch wenn er nicht zu deinen Gunsten ist.

----------


## jona1708

Wrdest du dann auf jeden fall in der Schweiz studieren, auch bei Medizin? Oder wenn dann nur Psychologie?

----------


## ludelron

in ulm schon.da wird halt eine auswahlnote gebildet die mit Hilfe der abiturnote und der tms note gebildet wird.und die abiturnote verschlechtert sich in keinster weise.die bleibt permanent gleich,es ist lediglich so, dass der bonus durch den tms unterschiedlich ausfallen kann.der geht dann halt von 0-x in die auswahlnote mit ein...steht auch in der satzung.insofern ist das auch vllig rechtens, da knnen auch 50 juristen nix dran ndern.fr den normalen menschen mag das eine ,,verschlechterung der abiturnote" darstellen,juristisch gesehen ist das aber lediglich ein variierender bonus den man erhlt und der sich auf die auswahlnote mehr oder weniger stark positiv auswirkt.unter anderem luft das ja auch in heidelberg und mannheim so.abgesehen davon versteh ich nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt.in der ulmer quote knnen nur leute teilnehmen,die den tms gemacht haben, wenn da jemand keine lust drauf hat dann soll er sich halt woanders bewerben.zur information, mein tms ergebnis ist auch etwas schlechter als meine abi note weshalb ich mich nicht in ulm bewerbe.
und der tms ist doch trotzdem ne chance ohne risko, ohne tms kannst du dich in ulm auf die quote gar nicht bewerben.

----------


## Xerox

> Aufjedenfall hat mir die ZVS das Statement gegeben, dass die Uni Ulm den Test wertet, auch wenn er nicht zu deinen Gunsten ist.


Toll, so eine Quatsch-Uni mit Quatsch-AdH.
Damit ist Ulm fr mich gestorben.

----------


## Palimpalim

> in ulm schon.da wird halt eine auswahlnote gebildet die mit Hilfe der abiturnote und der tms note gebildet wird.und die abiturnote verschlechtert sich in keinster weise.die bleibt permanent gleich,es ist lediglich so, dass der bonus durch den tms unterschiedlich ausfallen kann.der geht dann halt von 0-x in die auswahlnote mit ein...steht auch in der satzung.insofern ist das auch vllig rechtens, da knnen auch 50 juristen nix dran ndern.fr den normalen menschen mag das eine ,,verschlechterung der abiturnote" darstellen,juristisch gesehen ist das aber lediglich ein variierender bonus den man erhlt und der sich auf die auswahlnote mehr oder weniger stark positiv auswirkt.unter anderem luft das ja auch in heidelberg und mannheim so.abgesehen davon versteh ich nicht warum ihr euch so aufregt.in der ulmer quote knnen nur leute teilnehmen,die den tms gemacht haben, wenn da jemand keine lust drauf hat dann soll er sich halt woanders bewerben.zur information, mein tms ergebnis ist auch etwas schlechter als meine abi note weshalb ich mich nicht in ulm bewerbe.
> und der tms ist doch trotzdem ne chance ohne risko, ohne tms kannst du dich in ulm auf die quote gar nicht bewerben.


ALso das stimmt so jetzt nicht. Du kannst dich schon ohne TMS bewerben, aber nur in der TMS/Berufsquote! (Hab ich gemacht!)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Und? Was ist dein Plan C?


Erst mal arbeiten gehen, hab ja schon ne Ausbildung, TSM machen und hoffen dass ich in 3 Jahren genommen werden. Dann bekomm ich elternunabhngiges Bafg und dann kann ich auch hier aus em DRK weg.

----------


## jona1708

> Erst mal arbeiten gehen, hab ja schon ne Ausbildung, TSM machen und hoffen dass ich in 3 Jahren genommen werden. Dann bekomm ich elternunabhngiges Bafg und dann kann ich auch hier aus em DRK weg.


Wie und wann hast du denn eine Ausbildung gemacht? Ich dachte, du httest 2009 Abitur gemacht?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wie und wann hast du denn eine Ausbildung gemacht? Ich dachte, du httest 2009 Abitur gemacht?


Von 2004-2007 vorm Abi *g* Hab mein Abi auf der BOS 1 und 2 in RLP gemacht.

----------


## jona1708

Wird das Abi dann gleichgewertet? Hatte mich schon immer interessiert. Wie alt bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?
Uuuund, wird das dann nicht als Dienst angerechnet? Dann httest du auch letztes Jahr durchkommen knnen?!?!?!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wird das Abi dann gleichgewertet? Hatte mich schon immer interessiert. Wie alt bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?
> Uuuund, wird das dann nicht als Dienst angerechnet? Dann httest du auch letztes Jahr durchkommen knnen?!?!?!


Das Abi wird ganz normal gewertet. N, musste letztes Jahr bis jetzt extra nochmal FSJ machen. Bin 23.

----------


## jona1708

WAS??? Das wundert mich. Naja. Also wenn's dieses Jahr nicht klappt, dann glaub ich nicht mehr an gerechte Verteilung (glaub ich sowieso nicht dran)^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> WAS??? Das wundert mich. Naja. Also wenn's dieses Jahr nicht klappt, dann glaub ich nicht mehr an gerechte Verteilung (glaub ich sowieso nicht dran)^^


Ja du hast echt die Ar*** Karte wenn du Abi auf dem 2. Bildungsweg machst. Alles was vorher war zhlt nicht. Mir kommt es so vor als ob sie die Leistung als "minderwertig" ansehen wenn man kein Abi hat. Das ist schon ein Armutszeugnis. Auch mein KPP das ich gemacht hab zhlt nicht, obwohl ich dort genau das selbe gemacht hab wie im KPP nach dem Abi...das soll mal ein Mensch verstehen. Wegen des KPPs hab ich schon berlegt zu klagen.

----------


## jona1708

> Wegen des KPPs hab ich schon berlegt zu klagen.


Ich halt zwar persnlich nichts von Anklage etc. aber in diesem Fall fnde ich das noch nicht mal falsch oder "unntig". Ganz Im Gegenteil! Eigentlich sollte da mal geklagt werden, ich finde das eine Unverschmtheit, wenn das nicht anerkannt wird. Du hast es doch gemacht? Ob vorm oder nachm Abi, gemacht ist gemacht.

Wahnsinn..... das erschreckt mich.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich halt zwar persnlich nichts von Anklage etc. aber in diesem Fall fnde ich das noch nicht mal falsch oder "unntig". Ganz Im Gegenteil! Eigentlich sollte da mal geklagt werden, ich finde das eine Unverschmtheit, wenn das nicht anerkannt wird. Du hast es doch gemacht? Ob vorm oder nachm Abi, gemacht ist gemacht.
> 
> Wahnsinn..... das erschreckt mich.


Ich halt eigentlich auch nix davon, kostet nur Geld, Zeit und Nerven, aber so langsam nervt mich dieses permanente Steine in den Weg legen schon. 
Wenn du den normalen Weg gehst mit Gymn. ist alles super und falls du nur ein bisschen davon abweichst bekommst du schon echt Probleme. Obwohl ich echt erstaunt bin wieviel hier im Forum Abi auf dem 2. Bildungsweg gemacht haben. Find ich echt cool...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich halt eigentlich auch nix davon, kostet nur Geld, Zeit und Nerven, aber so langsam nervt mich dieses permanente Steine in den Weg legen schon. 
> Wenn du den normalen Weg gehst mit Gymn. ist alles super und falls du nur ein bisschen davon abweichst bekommst du schon echt Probleme. Obwohl ich echt erstaunt bin wieviel hier im Forum Abi auf dem 2. Bildungsweg gemacht haben. Find ich echt cool...


Find ich auch ;).

War selbst auf nem Abendgymnasium.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Find ich auch ;).
> 
> War selbst auf nem Abendgymnasium.


Ich hatte eine in der Klasse die auch HM studieren wollte und eine die ZM studieren wollte. Haben es beide schon in der Hlfte des Schuljahres aufgegben da sie beide nur ne DN von 3,0 hatten. Und dann macht noch so einen Lehrerin (blde...) ja sie hat ja gleich gesagt, dass man wenn man Abi auf dem 2. Bildungsweg macht, ja auch keine andere DN erwarten kann...Bin bald aus allen Wolken gefallen. Bei uns war der Klassen bzw. Schulschnitt schon heftig. 3,2. Nach mir kam lange nix und dann ein paar mit 2,5 oder 2,6 und dann lange nix mehr und dann die meisten mit 3,0 - 3,9

----------


## jona1708

Ja. Mein Freund macht das zu Zeit. Ich versteh das System nicht so ganz, aber gut isses. Naja. Aber fallen, was denkst du, wird es jetzt klappen?
Wo wurdest du denn letztes Jahr noch angenommen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja. Mein Freund macht das zu Zeit. Ich versteh das System nicht so ganz, aber gut isses. Naja. Aber fallen, was denkst du, wird es jetzt klappen?
> Wo wurdest du denn letztes Jahr noch angenommen?


Ich hoffe dass es klappt. Hatte mich letztes Jahr ja auch nur in Homburg beworben und keinen Platz bekommen. 
Naja aber dieses Jahr ist ja auch wieder ein bisschen Glck dabei, kommt ja auch drauf an auf welchen Platz du gelost wurdest.

----------


## jona1708

gelost? sollte sich der nc nicht ndern, drfest du doch jetzt keine probleme haben, oder?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Laut Uni wirds wohl 1,7-1,8. Ja die Ranglisten Pltze werden innerhalb der DNs gelost. Alle Leute mit den gleichen Vorraussetzungen fliegen in einen Topf und bekommen ne Nummer...erst eben die 1,0er und so und dann eben 1,5 mit D, 1,5 ohne D, 1,6 mit D, 1,6 ohne, 1,7 mit, 1,7 ohne usw. 
Also in Homburg ist das mal so.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Bei uns war der Klassen bzw. Schulschnitt schon heftig. 3,2. Nach mir kam lange nix und dann ein paar mit 2,5 oder 2,6 und dann lange nix mehr und dann die meisten mit 3,0 - 3,9


Oh. Das klingt ja krass.

Der Schnitt war bei uns recht gut - hatte mich selbst berrascht: 4 Leute mit 1,1, 4 Leute mit 1,2 und 20 Leute zwischen 1,3 und 1,9. 

Die restlichen 20 lagen dann irgendwo im Mittelfeld, meist zwischen 2,2 und 3,0.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Oh. Das klingt ja krass.
> 
> Der Schnitt war bei uns recht gut - hatte mich selbst berrascht: 4 Leute mit 1,1, 4 Leute mit 1,2 und 20 Leute zwischen 1,3 und 1,9. 
> 
> Die restlichen 20 lagen dann irgendwo im Mittelfeld, meist zwischen 2,2 und 3,0.


Was ich bei uns halt auch ziemlich bld fand, ist dass Religion nicht zur DN zhlt. Dann htte ich 1,6. Und dass es nicht nach Punkten geht ist noch dmmer, dann htte ich nmlich 1,3....

----------


## Kyutrexx

Wieviele Fcher hattest du denn?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wieviele Fcher hattest du denn?


Hauptfach:
Mathe, Deutsch, Englisch, Pdagogik, Psychologie
Nebenfach:
Bio, Sozialkunde, Franz. Religion

glaub das wars...

----------


## Kyutrexx

In Vollzeit, oder?

An einer Abendschule hat man ja weniger Fcher, da man tagsber arbeitet. Das ist sicherlich ein KLEINER Vorteil - wenn man ihn denn zu nutzen wei.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja 2 Jahre Vollzeit. Bei uns konnte man nur Fachabi als Abendkurs belegen. 

Das erste Jahr ging noch. Die Fachabiprfung war auch total easy, aber das 2. Jahr hatte es schon ziemlich in sich. Schwer wrd ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber zeitaufwndig.

----------


## Trianna

@ Fallen

Aber was ich nicht verstehe, du kannst dich doch an anderen Unis ebenfalls bewerben und dann tauschen.. Ich denke das sollte bei Homburg doch gar kein Prob sein. Oder?

----------


## Kyutrexx

Kann ich mir vorstellen ... bei so vielen Fchern sicher kein Genuss.

Allerdings mit tagsber arbeiten auch nicht.
Hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Glaube der grte Unterschied ist, dass an den Tagesschulen - so ist er hier in Berlin - ein viel hherer Durchsatz ist.
Mir sagte ein Lehrer mal, an einer Tagesschule fangen sie frhstens an, sich nach 1 Monat die Namen wirklich einzuprgen, weil es vorher eh keinen Sinn ergibt.

In Berlin fangen die Tagesschulen mit 35 Mann an, nach einem Jahr sind davon noch 20 brig, davon sind dann maximal 10 bis 15 Leute regelmig da.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @ Fallen
> 
> Aber was ich nicht verstehe, du kannst dich doch an anderen Unis ebenfalls bewerben und dann tauschen.. Ich denke das sollte bei Homburg doch gar kein Prob sein. Oder?


Homburg hat Tauschverbot zum 1. Semester. 
Du kannst ab dem 2. tauschen wenn du einen semester- und scheingleichen Tauschpartner hast.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Kann ich mir vorstellen ... bei so vielen Fchern sicher kein Genuss.
> 
> Allerdings mit tagsber arbeiten auch nicht.
> Hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile.
> 
> Glaube der grte Unterschied ist, dass an den Tagesschulen - so ist er hier in Berlin - ein viel hherer Durchsatz ist.
> Mir sagte ein Lehrer mal, an einer Tagesschule fangen sie frhstens an, sich nach 1 Monat die Namen wirklich einzuprgen, weil es vorher eh keinen Sinn ergibt.
> 
> In Berlin fangen die Tagesschulen mit 35 Mann an, nach einem Jahr sind davon noch 20 brig, davon sind dann maximal 10 bis 15 Leute regelmig da.


War bei uns auch so.
Wir waren pro Klasse 32 Leute also 64 und von denen haben 26 Abi gemacht. In den ersten Wochen sind alleine bei mir in der Klasse ca. 10 abgesprungen, viele schon nach dem 1. Tag. Durchgefallen sind in meiner Klasse nur 2 und in der Parallelklasse 5.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Da isses klar, dass die Lehrer sich auch kaum um den Einzelnen scheren. =/

----------


## fallenangel30487

aaaaa...hab grad voll lust auf kalten Hund!!! Luft grad bei Gallileo, ich glaub ich mach mir gleich nen Schokopudding *g*

----------


## loewin

sooooo, ich bin dann soweit! bereit mich verrckt zu machen!
wer macht mit?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> sooooo, ich bin dann soweit! bereit mich verrckt zu machen!
> wer macht mit?


Ich auch....ich mach mir gleich nen Frust Schoki pudding *g*
Kennt ihr den Raspelpudding? Der ist sooooooooooooo lecker....

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich mache gleich Bananenpudding. Gab's bei Kaufland. Klingt omins. 

Also versuch ich's ^^.

----------


## Saphira.

> Homburg hat Tauschverbot zum 1. Semester. 
> Du kannst ab dem 2. tauschen wenn du einen semester- und scheingleichen Tauschpartner hast.


genau hier liegt das Problem... es gibt so ziemlich keine einzige deutsche Uni die exakt mit dem Homburger Lehrplanablauf bereinstimmt... deshalb klappt das Tauschen prinzipiell erst nach dem 4. Semester weil die Uni Saarbrcken Tauschpartner mit ungleichen Scheinen nicht zulsst

----------


## fallenangel30487

Klingt echt komisch, schreib mal wie der geschmeckt hat. 
Mein Pudding ist jetzt auch gleich fertig. Der ist echt super, der schmeckt richtig nach Schokolade und nich wie die normalen Schokopuddings nach Chemie....

----------


## fallenangel30487

> genau hier liegt das Problem... es gibt so ziemlich keine einzige deutsche Uni die exakt mit dem Homburger Lehrplanablauf bereinstimmt... deshalb klappt das Tauschen prinzipiell erst nach dem 4. Semester weil die Uni Saarbrcken Tauschpartner mit ungleichen Scheinen nicht zulsst


Hast du eigentlich BC bestanden? Wars sehr schwer?

----------


## _Natalie_

Hat irgendjemand nicht geschrieben,dass die ZVS gemeint hat, dass man morgen anrufen kann fr nhere Informationen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Zitat von *fallenangel30487*  
_Hat eigentlich jetzt jemand mal was wegen den Bewerberzahlen von der ZVS erfahren?
Hab heut dort angerufen und der Typ meinte,  n sie wssten noch nix.  Als ich gesagt hab, dass es ja wohl nicht sein kann wenn die  Bewerbungsfrist seit 15.7 abgelaufen ist und nchste Woche schon die  ersten Bescheide raus gehen, dass sie noch nicht wissen wieviel Leute  sich beworben haben, hat er dann gemeint, ja das wssten sie schon so  ungefnr, aber sie mssten noch alles kontrollieren ob auch die Antrge  und Beglaubigungen gltig sind und erst wenn die genaue Zahl fest steht  drften sie was sagen. 
Und das wre vieleicht am Freitag. 
Naja vieleicht bekommt jemand von euch ja schon vorher was raus. Man  bruchte es nen Bekannten oder so der dort arbeitet so als Informant.  *g*


Das war gestern...
_

----------


## _Natalie_

Dann eben morgen nochmal... :was ist das...?:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hatte ja heute nochmal ne mail geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Morgen werd ichs vieleicht nochmal am Tel. probieren...mal schauen wie ich morgen gelaunt bin *g*

----------


## loewin

> Ich hatte ja heute nochmal ne mail geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Morgen werd ichs vieleicht nochmal am Tel. probieren...mal schauen wie ich morgen gelaunt bin *g*


und dann hngts davon ab wie DIE gelaunt sind  ::-oopss:

----------


## _Natalie_

Also heut hab ich irgendwie schlechte laune wegen diesem ganzen Kram, ich wills endlich wissen!! Und diese ganze Fragerei von allen Verwandten, die keine Ahnung haben, wie das mit der ZVS abluft...
Also morgen sind sie dran bei hochschulstart! ;)

----------


## Alchemist

Also ich versuchst morgen Nachmittag, so gegen 14,30 Uhr, weil die um 15 Uhr Feierabend machen, oder? Vllt. haben wir ja in der Tat Glueck und bekommen was raus... Mal schauen.  :Smilie:  Seid ihr auch dabei?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Also heut hab ich irgendwie schlechte laune wegen diesem ganzen Kram, ich wills endlich wissen!! Und diese ganze Fragerei von allen Verwandten, die keine Ahnung haben, wie das mit der ZVS abluft...
> Also morgen sind sie dran bei hochschulstart! ;)


Ja das kenn ich...mich nervt das auch extrem...wie die Aktion heute morgen im Baumarkt!

----------


## _Natalie_

jep! Und so bald man mehr wei, ganz schnell hier posten! ;)

----------


## Kyutrexx

Werd auch stndig gefragt. Geht einem schon n bissel auf die Eier ^^.

----------


## _Natalie_

brigens, falls es jmd interessiert, bei 3SAT luft eine Sendung ber Krebsforschung.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Manchmal bin ich echt kurz davor denen an den Hals zu springen.... aber ich fand letztes Jahr wars schlimmer. Da haben alle aus meiner Klasse ihr Zulassungen bekommen und dann haben sie eben auch gefragt und bei mir gabs da ja noch nix.... die Lehramtszulassungen kamen bei denen so Anfang -  Mitte August.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> brigens, falls es jmd interessiert, bei 3SAT luft eine Sendung ber Krebsforschung.


Hab heute schon 3 Stunden Dokus geschaut ^^ - ging um Georgien und die Ursachen des Kaukasuskonfliktes.

Aber okay, eine geht noch ... eine geht noch rein *sing*.

----------


## Alchemist

Sagt mal, werdet ihr morgen nur nach Bewerberzahlen fragen?

----------


## _Natalie_

> Hab heute schon 3 Stunden Dokus geschaut ^^ - ging um Georgien und die Ursachen des Kaukasuskonfliktes.
> 
> Aber okay, eine geht noch ... eine geht noch rein *sing*.


ich muss zugeben, dass ich erst durchzappen musste um 3SAT berhaupt zu finden  :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Sagt mal, werdet ihr morgen nur nach Bewerberzahlen fragen?


Ich schon... ADH hat ja noch gar nicht angefangen, die knnen die Listen ja erst erstellen wenn alle von der Abi besten und WZ Quote ihre Pltze angenommen oder abgelehnt haben und das ist nach dem 23.8

----------


## Kyutrexx

> ich muss zugeben, dass ich erst durchzappen musste um 3SAT berhaupt zu finden


Schndlich :P.

3sat, arte und Phoenix sind bei mir gut sichtbar platziert ^^. Danach kommen Comedy Central und MTV xD.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich schau grad Sixx....aber ich bin auch voll der Doku Fan...sowas schau ich immer Nachts wenn ich nicht schlafen kann.

Kennt ihr die Doku ber die Berliner Unfallklinik? Die hab ich bestimmt schon 5 mal gesehen.... Schade dass es nicht so viele Klinikdokus gibt.

----------


## _Natalie_

Ich find ja, N24 richtig stark  :Big Grin:  Einmal Drogenschmuggel, dann wieder Dino-Dokus und dann wieder Weltkriegsfhrung,und zu guter Letzt der explodierende Wal, da lernt man was  :Big Grin:  :Top:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ja, hab ich schonmal gesehen. 
Das UKM ist aber auch ein riesen Komplex.

2006 gab's mal ne 14-teilige Reihe: "Anfnger in wei". Die kleene Asiatin da fand ich extrem dreist - hat stndig diskutiert und sich teilweise geweigert bestimmte Arbeiten auszufhren.

----------


## _Natalie_

> Ja, hab ich schonmal gesehen. 
> Das UKM ist aber auch ein riesen Komplex.
> 
> 2006 gab's mal ne 14-teilige Reihe: "Anfnger in wei". Die kleene Asiatin da fand ich extrem dreist - hat stndig diskutiert und sich teilweise geweigert bestimmte Arbeiten auszufhren.


BICH NYU oder wie sie auch immer hie, hab sie einfach immer nur bitch genannt. Mensch, das war eine rztin =P

----------


## Kyutrexx

> BICH NYU oder wie sie auch immer hie, hab sie einfach immer nur bitch genannt. Mensch, das war eine rztin =P


LOOOL - JA!
BICH NU  :Grinnnss!: .

Die htt ich schon hochkantig rausgefeuert.

Wenn ich mich in meinem bisherigen Arbeitsleben SO verhalten htte, dann htte man mich mit Heugabeln gejagt.
Kann doch echt nich angehen, dann auch noch zu versuchen das auf die Schwester abzuwlzen.

Glaube der iss auch die Grundregel im Krankenhaus nich bewusst: versau es dir NIE mit den Schwestern, die knnen dir das Leben zur Hlle machen  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

> BICH NYU oder wie sie auch immer hie, hab sie einfach immer nur bitch genannt. Mensch, das war eine rztin =P


 :Meine Meinung: 

Jaja das war ne Kuh...boa die hat mich so genervt. Hab auch immer nur Bitch Ngyuen gesagt...
Die macht jetzt bei so ner anderen Arztserie mit. Da gehen so Allgemeinmediziner zu irgendwelchen Leuten z.b Angelverein, Kleingrtner und so und untersuchen die und geben ihnen gesundheits Tips. 

Wr cool wenns mal neue Folgen von Anfnger in Wei geben wrde.

Aber die Doku ber die Heidelberger Orthopdie ist auch super genial...da gibts bald neue Folgen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> LOOOL - JA!
> BICH NU .
> 
> Die htt ich schon hochkantig rausgefeuert.
> 
> Wenn ich mich in meinem bisherigen Arbeitsleben SO verhalten htte, dann htte man mich mit Heugabeln gejagt.
> Kann doch echt nich angehen, dann auch noch zu versuchen das auf die Schwester abzuwlzen.
> 
> Glaube der iss auch die Grundregel im Krankenhaus nich bewusst: versau es dir NIE mit den Schwestern, die knnen dir das Leben zur Hlle machen .


Das mit den Maden und den Fen fand ich ja geil...
Nein das mache ich nicht...ich hasse Fe und Maden erst recht...
Ich hab auch schon Zeug gemacht dass ich eklig fand und Pat. behandelt denen ich am liebsten eine gescheuert htte z.b nen Nazi mit ner offenen Kieferfraktur der noch auf unseren syrischen Notarzt losgehen wollte.... und so....
man kann sich aber auch echt dran stellen....blde Kuh

----------


## _Natalie_

die hatte ja wohl vor jeder neuen Aufgabe Angst und hat es hinausgezgert.. Mann, Mann, Mann.. Bich!  :Big Grin: 
Mani Farazandeh war geil! Schon allein weil ich es liebe diesen Namen auszusprechen! ;)

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Die macht jetzt bei so ner anderen Arztserie mit.


Echt? Oh mein Gott.

Die Frau iss SOOO unsympathisch.

Die hat den Christina-Effekt ^^.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> die hatte ja wohl vor jeder neuen Aufgabe Angst und hat es hinausgezgert.. Mann, Mann, Mann.. Bich! 
> Mani Farazandeh war geil! Schon allein weil ich es liebe diesen Namen auszusprechen! ;)


Den fand ich auch irgendwie voll s... Bei den Kinderrzten von RTL ist auch ein ganz ser dabei...schnurr ....*g*




> Die hat den Christina-Effekt ^^.


Was ist das?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> z.b nen Nazi mit ner offenen Kieferfraktur der noch auf unseren syrischen Notarzt losgehen wollte.... und so....


WATT???

Kannste da mehr drber erzhlen?




> Was ist das?


Christina, die kleene karrieregeile Chirurgin von Greys Anatomy.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das war vor 2 Jahren an unserem Stadtfest. Die Nazis (wir haben hier leider ne Kammeradschaft) haben sich mal wieder versammelt und haben sich mit ein paar Tren geprgelt. Der hat ein Bierglas ins Gesicht bekommen. Er hatte dann ne offenen Kieferfraktur noch mit dem halben Bierglas drin. An dem Knochen htte man ne Jacke aufhngen knnen. Die Polizei brachte den dann in die San Station und unser Notarzt heit halt Jehad *g*. Das fand der Nazi nicht so lustig. Und als Jehad meinte er wrde ihn in die MKG der Uniklinik fahren und dort wrde er dann operiert werden, meinte er halt, er sein ein H****sohn und wollte auf ihn losgehen. Er schrie dann rum " von so nem dreckigen Thaliban lass ich mich nicht anfassen, man wei nie was der auf der Fahrt mit mir macht...bal bla" Am Ende hat der RA ihn sediert und dann gings mit Polizei im RTW in die Uni.

Christina ist doch cool....

----------


## _Natalie_

krass!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das ist noch gar nichts.... hab mal gesehen als die nem Junkie Narkanti gespritzt haben... alter ging das ab....
Der wollte dann den NA verklagen weil er seinen Trip zerstrt hat...und das hat ja Geld gekostet.

----------


## Kyutrexx

MUAH.

Und brigens ... Christina iss oll :P. Die ist so unsympathisch und ihre Karrieregeilheit ist echt abartig.
So ne Frau msste mir mal vor die Nase kommen ...

----------


## _Natalie_

> MUAH.
> 
> Und brigens ... Christina iss oll :P. Die ist so unsympathisch und ihre Karrieregeilheit ist echt abartig.
> So ne Frau msste mir mal vor die Nase kommen ...


uhhhhh, ist da jemand eingeschchtert vor Frauen, die auf Karriere aus sind?! =P
Nimms wie n Mann!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> uhhhhh, ist da jemand eingeschchtert vor Frauen, die auf Karriere aus sind?! =P
> Nimms wie n Mann!


N. Bin schon vielen solchen, vor allem im Arbeitsleben begegnet.

Ich mag karrieregeile Frauen dem Grundsatz nach nicht.

Hat sicher damit zu tun, dass ich Karriere per se bisher abgelehnt habe, weil ich wei, was sie aus Leuten macht.
Mein bisher bestes Angebot, eine Niederlassung in den USA als Assisstent zu leiten, hab ich damals ausgeschlagen und bin stattdessen auf's Abendgymmi um dann halt jetzt Medizin zu studieren.

Karriere ist fr mich null von Bedeutung, daher gehen mir karrieregeile Menschen grundstzlich am Arsch vorbei  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

Die wei halt was sie will...
Ich find die eigentlich alle cool....manchmal geht mir Meredith auf den Keks... ...
ne doch nicht ganz Sloan Riley is ne blde Zicke

----------


## Kyutrexx

Karriere ist ja nicht GLEICHBEDEUTEND damit, zu wissen was man will. 

Es gibt auch noch andere Ziele, die man ganz stringend verfolgen kann auer dem Geld hinterherzujagen.

Mir isses wichtiger, wenn Menschen persnliche Ziele haben - egal welcher Art.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja im echten leben mag ich so geldgeile Menschen auch nicht. Oder auch einfach so arogante Idioten die meinen sie wren was besseres nur weil sie vieleicht mehr verdienen und und sich zum Mittagessen mit irgendwelchen hohen Persnlichkeiten treffen.... 
Man kann ja viel erreichen und auch gut verdienen aber das heit noch lange nicht dass man dadurch mehr wert ist oder ein besserer Mensch....
So Leute nerven mich echt...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Naja, ich sprach ja eben von echten Menschen : ).

Da wrde man so einer "Christina" vermutlich an die Gurgel gehen. Aber vermutlich wre eine Meredith genauso nervig ^^.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ein ehemals guter Freund ( Assistenzarzt innere) meinte mal zu mir...also wenn ich so nen Dr. House als Chef htte, htt ich ihm schon lngst eine reingehauen und dann meine Kndigung auf den Tisch gelegt *g*

----------


## Kyutrexx

Jo, geh ich auch mal von aus ^^.
House ist ja grandios, aber menschlich nicht unbedingt n Vorzeigebeispiel.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Hm ... der Bericht ber Krebs.

Durch den Verzehr von mehr als 400 g, verteilt auf 5 Mahlzeiten liee sich die Chance an Krebs zu erkranken um 20% senken.

Das sind so typische Laboraussagen, die kein Mensch regelmig realisieren knnte.

----------


## _Natalie_

400 g von was?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> 400 g von was?


Aso, Obst und Gemse.

----------


## _Natalie_

Habt ihr eig schon eine Vorliebe fr eine Fachrichtung? 
Also wenn ihr euch morgen entscheiden solltet, welche Fachrichtung ihr in der Medizin einschlagen wollt, welche wrdet ihr nehmen?

----------


## Abitussi10

Hat des einer schon gelesen?

Medizin-Studienpltze wieder komplett belegt

Nachfrage erneut angestiegen.

Homburg. Nachdem die Bewerbungsfrist fr rtlich zulassungsbeschrnkte Fcher Mitte Juli abgelaufen ist, verzeichnet die Universitt des Saarlandes 17 195 Zulassungsantrge fr grundstndige Studienfcher. Damit ist die Nachfrage gegenber dem Vorjahr (15 111 Zulassungsantrge) noch einmal angestiegen.

Besonders stark nachgefragt sind wie immer Medizin und Biophysik. Und so beginnen in Homburg im Herbst wieder rund 250 neue Medizinstudenten zum Wintersemester ihr Studium. In Homburg ist das Medizinstudium nur zum Beginn des Wintersemsters mglich - und wie immer restlos ausgebucht. 

Erfahrungsgem kommen viele Bewerber aus dem Saarland, weil die Wege nicht weit sind und die Studenten gnstig zu Hause wohnen knnen. Aber auch fr Abiturienten aus der benachbarten Pfalz ist Homburg oftmals erste Wahl auf dem Bewerbungsbogen der ZVS. Die brigen jungen Leute kommen aus ganz Deutschland. ber die Anforderungen und Inhalte der Studienfcher gibt die Zentrale Studienberatung Auskunft. 
red

Quelle: http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/a...239499,3374308

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Habt ihr eig schon eine Vorliebe fr eine Fachrichtung? 
> Also wenn ihr euch morgen entscheiden solltet, welche Fachrichtung ihr in der Medizin einschlagen wollt, welche wrdet ihr nehmen?


Orthopdie / Unfallchirurgie....spter orthopdische Chirurgie

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Habt ihr eig schon eine Vorliebe fr eine Fachrichtung? 
> Also wenn ihr euch morgen entscheiden solltet, welche Fachrichtung ihr in der Medizin einschlagen wollt, welche wrdet ihr nehmen?


Innere Medizin ohne Gebietsbezeichnung, Pharmakologie und Toxikologie.

----------


## fraenzilein

Bei mir wre es entweder Gynkologie oder Pdiatrie.. da bin ich mir grad unschlssig*gg*
ach, ich fang beides an... so nebenberuflich

ha ha ha ha..

nee im ernst :Grinnnss!:  das sind meine Interessengebiete

----------


## Abitussi10

ich schrnke mich da nicht ein ;o) ich denke viel Interesse wird auch erst im Studium direkt geweckt. Habe erst von einem bekannten gehrt, dass er sich fr Dermatologie entschieden hat obwohl er das zu Beginn des Studiums nie in Betracht gezogen hat... Aber dennoch liebugele ich mit ein paar Bereichen: Innere, ...Onko, Neuro...

----------


## Romana

> ... und haben sich mit ein paar Tren geprgelt...


hehe, sah bestimmt lustig aus...  :bhh:

----------


## Inelein

Die Dame heit brigens "Cristina" - und ich find sie megacool

----------


## Romana

Ich reih mich mal in die Riege der Cristina-fans ein.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *fallenangel30487*  
_ ... und haben sich mit ein paar Tren geprgelt..._

 hehe, sah bestimmt lustig aus...  :bhh: 




ups hab ich gar nicht gesehen *g*

Wr doch aber auch mal was zur Abwechslung.....

oh man ich kann seit Tagen nicht mehr richtig schlafen.... blde ZVS

----------


## _Natalie_

> Bei mir wre es entweder Gynkologie oder Pdiatrie.. da bin ich mir grad unschlssig*gg*
> ach, ich fang beides an... so nebenberuflich
> 
> ha ha ha ha..
> 
> nee im ernst das sind meine Interessengebiete


Genau wie bei mir  :Smilie:  Gynkologie/Neonatologie/Pdiatrie! Fnd ich alles super!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Die Dame heit brigens "Cristina" - und ich find sie megacool


Glaube wenn so jemand mit dir in der Klinik wre, wrde sie dich auch schnell ankotzen ;).

----------


## Abitussi10

Cristina rockt! (zumindestens im TV ;o))

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab grad voll lust auf Mc. Donalds oder so.... da meine Katze sich ja ber meinen Schokopudding hergemacht hat .... 
Und dann luft auch noch so ne Koch Doku am TV....

----------


## Inelein

@Kyutrexx: n, ich bin ja diejenige :Grinnnss!:

----------


## _Natalie_

> Hab grad voll lust auf Mc. Donalds oder so.... da meine Katze sich ja ber meinen Schokopudding hergemacht hat .... 
> Und dann luft auch noch so ne Koch Doku am TV....


Mc wr jetzt richtig geil! Bin eh dafr, dass die mal ein Lieferservice einfhren!
Und das andere kenn ich mit meinem Hund  :Big Grin:

----------


## fraenzilein

> Genau wie bei mir  Gynkologie/Neonatologie/Pdiatrie! Fnd ich alles super!


siehste :hmmm...: 

und deswegen mach ich im september mein KPP auf der Wochenstation. In der Klinik habe ich auch meine Tochter letztes Jahr zur Welt gebracht.
Evtl. mach ich auch nochmal einen Monat in dem KH, in dem mein kleines Kerlchen geboren wurde :Grinnnss!: 

schne Fachgebiete sinds auf jeden Fall. Aber wie viele auch waaaaaaaaaaaahnsinns umfangreich..

----------


## Kyutrexx

> @Kyutrexx: n, ich bin ja diejenige


Soso.
Naja ... lass ich mal so im Raum stehen :P.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab gerade 2 Lffel gegessen, macht meine Mutter so ...hast du noch? Ich geh in die Kch kratze den Rest aus dem Topf fr meine Mutter komme, zurck, sitzt die Katze auf dem Tisch und futtert meinen Pudding *g*
Hab schon den Khlschrank durchforstet aber nix gefunden...

Ja wr cool wenn die nen Lieferservice htten. Wir hatten bis vor kurzem ein Subway bzw. spter ein Deli Sub....ich liebe die !!!!!! Aber es hat zu gemacht ..*heul* und jetzt msste ich entweder nach Homburg oder in die andere Richtung nach Pirmasens fahren und die haben aber beide nur bis 10 oder so auf...leider...

----------


## Palimpalim

ALso wenn ich mich entscheiden msste: Unfallchirurgie/Orthopdie und anschlieend Handchirurgie mit Zusatzausbildung plastische und wiederherstellende Chirurgie  :hmmm...:  Aber kann sich natrlich alles noch ndern, aber das ist mein favorisierter Weg.

----------


## _Natalie_

> siehste
> 
> und deswegen mach ich im september mein KPP auf der Wochenstation. In der Klinik habe ich auch meine Tochter letztes Jahr zur Welt gebracht.
> Evtl. mach ich auch nochmal einen Monat in dem KH, in dem mein kleines Kerlchen geboren wurde
> 
> schne Fachgebiete sinds auf jeden Fall. Aber wie viele auch waaaaaaaaaaaahnsinns umfangreich..


Ja, das ist ein tolles Fachgebiet, meine schwester ist gerade schwanger und ich war mit ihr oft beim 3D Ultraschall und vor 2 Tagen beim Organ-screening. Sie hat auch schon einen kleinen Jungen und das war auch toll, als wir sie im KH oft besucht haben und ich die rzte auf der Station beobachten konnte ;)

----------


## Kyutrexx

Woher diese chirurgische Begeisterung? ^^

----------


## Palimpalim

Zu wenig Frauen in diesem Fachbereich  :Grinnnss!:  Ne, Spass bei Seite. Ich fand das anatomische schon immer interessant, war dann 8 Wochen in der Pathologie, wo ich die Arbeit auch super fand, nur wrs mir vielleicht am ebenden Menschen doch lieber gewesen. 
Auerdem muss es mal ein paar Chirurgen geben, die man auch nach der OP noch auf Patienten loslassen kann :hmmm...:  Davon gibt es nmlich recht wenige.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ja, kann ich nachvollziehen.

Die Begeisterung fr operative Fcher kann ich indessen trotzdem nicht verstehen  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Woher diese chirurgische Begeisterung? ^^


Naja als Physiotherapeutin hab ich einfach ne riesen Begeisterung fr Ortho. Ich mag einfach das Fach, die Abwechslung...
Naja und ich hab schon immer gerne geschnitzt und irgendwelches Zeug repariert *g*
OP an sich find ich super interessant. Es gibt natrlich auch andere Gebiete die mich interessieren aber Ortho war schon immer mein Favorit.

----------


## konstantin

Hier geht's ja so ab wie es im *Chat abgehen sollte!*

----------


## Palimpalim

> Hat des einer schon gelesen?
> 
> Medizin-Studienpltze wieder komplett belegt
> 
> Nachfrage erneut angestiegen.
> 
> Homburg. Nachdem die Bewerbungsfrist fr rtlich zulassungsbeschrnkte Fcher Mitte Juli abgelaufen ist, verzeichnet die Universitt des Saarlandes 17 195 Zulassungsantrge fr grundstndige Studienfcher. Damit ist die Nachfrage gegenber dem Vorjahr (15 111 Zulassungsantrge) noch einmal angestiegen.
> 
> Besonders stark nachgefragt sind wie immer Medizin und Biophysik. Und so beginnen in Homburg im Herbst wieder rund 250 neue Medizinstudenten zum Wintersemester ihr Studium. In Homburg ist das Medizinstudium nur zum Beginn des Wintersemsters mglich - und wie immer restlos ausgebucht. 
> ...




 :grrrr....:  Oh nein, das deprimiert einen ja wieder enorm. Soviel zu meiner Theorie mit den fallenden Bewerberzahlen...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Hier geht's ja so ab wie es im *Chat abgehen sollte!*


Wir machen uns nur ordnungsgem verrckt ;).

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Oh nein, das deprimiert einen ja wieder enorm. Soviel zu meiner Theorie mit den fallenden Bewerberzahlen...


Von wann ist das?
Dachte die wssten noch keine Zahlen ich ruf morgen gleich mal bei der ZVS an....ne ich schick denen noch ne mail mit dem Artikel...
Naja aber ich denke auch dass viele in Richtung Lehramt gehen... 

Von wann ist der Artikel?

----------


## Palimpalim

02.08.2010

----------


## fallenangel30487

Habs grad gesehen...aber ich denke das sagt noch nix aus. 
Es gibt seit demm SS keine Studiengebhren mehr und die Uni Landau ist total berbelegt und ihr Ruf ist mehr als schlecht. Die viele aus der Pfalz sind nur nach Landau weils keine Studiengebhren gibt, und jetzt knnen sie sich ja auch in SB bewerben und auerdem gibts ab dem WS angeblich wieder Grundschullehramt im Saarland das gabs die ganze Zeit auch nicht und das ist ja zz mehr als begehrt....

----------


## Palimpalim

Mich irritiert halt der Zusatz, in dem steht, dass Medizin wieder sehr begehrt ist. Hoffentlich haben sich dieses Jahr nicht alle 1,5 dazu hinreien lassen Homburg als Notnagel auf die Liste zu setzen, weil im Vorjahr eine Zulassung mglich gewesen wre. Dann steigt der NC natrlich drastisch.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Mich irritiert halt der Zusatz, in dem steht, dass Medizin wieder sehr begehrt ist. Hoffentlich haben sich dieses Jahr nicht alle 1,5 dazu hinreien lassen Homburg als Notnagel auf die Liste zu setzen, weil im Vorjahr eine Zulassung mglich gewesen wre. Dann steigt der NC natrlich drastisch.


Naja die fliegen ja aber im 2. ADH wieder von der Liste wenn sie wo anders genommen werden und mit 1,5 und TMS muss man nicht auf Hom hoffen.... da gibt andere Unis die ne hhere OP haben.

Hab jetzt mal an die ZVS geschrieben.

----------


## WildThing

Nochmal zu den Fachrichtungen..-steht hier noch jemand auf Neurochirurgie, oder bin ich die einzige??  ::-winky:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nochmal zu den Fachrichtungen..-steht hier noch jemand auf Neurochirurgie, oder bin ich die einzige??


Find ich cool...is aber nix fr mich..

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ist ne schicke Sache, aber wr auch nix fr mich. Zu viel fitzelige Arbeit mit den kleinen Sehnchen und Venchen und Nervenleitbndelchen ^^.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Der Artikel macht mich gerade wtend wie sau!!!!!
Kann ja net sein... 
Ist ist doch alles verarsche!!! Von wegen die Wissen die Zahlen noch nicht... und mit so Artikeln macht man doch noch mehr die Bewerber verrckt... 
Naja hab jetzt mal ne mail an die zvs geschickt mit nem link zu dem artikel und der Frage nach den Zahlen und wie das sein kann dass die Zeitung was wei aber die zvs angeblich nicht.

----------


## WildThing

Also keiner, mit dem ich hier extrem enthusiastisch die Neuroliebe auslieben kann. Nagut.  ::-oopss: 
Maaaan, ich will die Bewerberzahlen fr Berlin wissen! Kacke. [Ja, ich fluche gern! ;)]

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich habe eine absolute Vorliebe und Hochenthuisasmus fr Neurophysiologie!
Alles was damit zusammen hngt ist faszinierend.

Nur Chirurgisch mcht ich nix damit zu tun haben ;).

----------


## WildThing

Ja, aber warum denn nicht..?? -Diese Komplexitt so zu behandeln und darin ja -im Vergleich zur Gre der einzelchen "Nervchen"- doch recht grob rumzuwerkeln ist der reine Waaahnsinn. Und dass es hinterher trotzdem weiterfunktioniert..-okay mit Einschrnkungen-..ist - *hachjaaaa*. Ich liebe es  :Love:   :bhh:  Soo, das musste jetzt mal sein.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich glaube sowieso, dass jeder so sein absolutes Lieblingsgebiet hat, auch wenn man spter nicht unbedingt darin arbeitet. 

Sagt mal ist es bei euch auch so eiskalt?

----------


## Kyutrexx

Mich interessiert die molekularbiologische Seite.  :Love:   :Love:   :Love: 

Acetylcholinesterasehemmung ... postsynaptische Inhibition ... Calciumionenkanalblockade ... neuromuskulre Synapsis ... Hyperpolarisation
*Trne wegwisch*

Ich hab das schon im Abitur GELIEBT, whrend meine Mitschler abgekotzt haben.
15 Punkte in allen molekularbiologischen Klausuren ... ich htte am liebsten 20 Stunden die Woche nur Neurophysiologie und Cytologie gehabt ^^.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Mich interessiert die molekularbiologische Seite.   
> 
> Acetylcholinesterasehemmung ... postsynaptische Inhibition ... Calciumionenkanalblockade ... neuromuskulre Synapsis ... Hyperpolarisation
> *Trne wegwisch*
> 
> Ich hab das schon im Abitur GELIEBT, whrend meine Mitschler abgekotzt haben.
> 15 Punkte in allen molekularbiologischen Klausuren ... ich htte am liebsten 20 Stunden die Woche nur Neurophysiologie und Cytologie gehabt ^^.


sowas habt ihr im Abi gemacht? Wir haben nur primitiven Kse gemacht. Evolution, Blut und Immunsystem aber ganz primitiv.... 
...aber in der PT Ausbildung haben wir das Teilweise mal gemacht.

----------


## Boleyn

Haha, Kyutrexx xD
Da gehts dir ja genau wie mir^^ Allein dass ich auf Anhieb ganz genau wei, was es mit den Begriffen auf sich hat, die du genannt hast... Ich hatte Bio als mdl. Prfungsfach im Abi und hab da auch 15 Punkte gemacht  :Grinnnss!: 
Die Protokollfhrerin die ganze Zeit so "Hiiiilfe, ich komm nicht mehr mit"

@fallenangel: Kann sein, dass ihr im Physiologie Semester einfach andere Sachen gemacht habt. Das sind alles Begriffe aus Neurophysiologie, aber wir haben dafr z.B. gar nichts ber das Immunsystem gemacht...

----------


## WildThing

Haha, geil..-genauso, wie bei dir, war's bei mir auch. Da wo die anderen schon beim Wort "Neurotransmitterl" abgekotzt haben, hab' ich mich gefreut, wie Bolle. Schade, dass es im Abi nicht drankam. Aber die Bioprfung war auch so ganz toll...-gott sei Dank waren die Wahlaufgaben Humangenetik oder kologie.. xD Hachjaaa, ich will nochmal  :bhh:  :Love: 

Und n..-hier geht's. Nur schwl ist es, rund um die Hauptstadt -.-' Ergo: Mckenwetter  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> sowas habt ihr im Abi gemacht? Wir haben nur primitiven Kse gemacht. Evolution, Blut und Immunsystem aber ganz primitiv.... 
> ...aber in der PT Ausbildung haben wir das Teilweise mal gemacht.


Ja in Klasse 11, dann nochmal in 12 und nochmal teilweise in 13.

Lehrplan war:
11: Cytologie, Immunologie, Neurophysiologie
12: Neurophysiologie (ganzes 1. Semester), kologie (2. Semester)
13: Neurophysiologie, molekulare Genetik (1. Semester), Evolution und Neurologische Molekularkologie (2. Semester)

Es ging um:
- Aufbau, Struktur, Histologie und Funktion der Nervenzelle
- Hyper- und Hypopolarisation
- Erregung, Erregungsleitung
- markhaltige und marklose Nerven
- pharmakologische Wirkmechanismen
- Ursache und molekulare Wirkung neurologischer Erkrankungen
- Nervengifte
- neuromuskulre Mechanismen
- Zusammenhang zwischen neurologischem und Herz-Kreislauf System

Achja, Bio-LK.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wow ...sowas haben wir im Abi nicht gemacht...Bio fand ich im Abi voll langweilig hatte da auch immer 15 Punkte.

Sowas hab ich in meiner PT Ausbildung gemacht, ich denke nicht so genau. Neurophysio. hatten wir nicht lange, eher so in die Richtung Innere Organe und so

----------


## WildThing

Der Plan, den du da hingeschrieben hast, entspricht auch so in etwa unserem Curriculum.. Nur, dass wir anstelle der Neurowiederholung (die mir zwar lieber gewesen wr..), noch sowas wie Verhalten, kologie, Evolution und widerum interessantere Sachen, wie Mikrobiologie gemacht haben..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja gut ich war ja auch nicht auf nem Gymn. sonder auf der BOS.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Schade, dass es im Abi nicht drankam. Aber die Bioprfung war auch so ganz toll...-gott sei Dank waren die Wahlaufgaben Humangenetik oder kologie.. xD Hachjaaa, ich will nochmal 
> Und n..-hier geht's. Nur schwl ist es, rund um die Hauptstadt -.-' Ergo: Mckenwetter


Meine Bioprfung ging unter anderem darum, die Wirkung von Botulinumtoxin zu erlutern und deren Folgen fr einen menschlichen Krper herzuleiten.
War nich schwer ^^.

Wo genau sitzt du denn grad in Berlin? ^^

Mikrobiologie ham wir auch n bissel gemacht.
Ich war der einzige, der sich mit Viren und Bakterien beschftigen wollte  :Big Grin: .


Das traurigste daran war leider, dass es neben mir nur zwei andere Leute gab, die wirklich gewrdigt haben, was wir alles gelernt haben.

Meine Biolehrerin war echt toll, die hat mir Biologie in einem ganzheitlichen Bild vermittelt, d.h. mit Aspekten der Chemie, Physik und Biochemie.

Unglcklicherweise wird sie wohl nicht mehr lange unter uns weilen. Sie erzhlte uns irgendwann, was mit ihr los ist.
Sie hat ein schweres metastasierendes diffuses Non-Hodgkin Lymphom.
Dummerweise ein Rezidiv, daher mit uerst schlechter Prognose.
Ihrer eigenen Schtzung nach vielleicht noch 2 Jahre.

Nunja, auf jeden Fall war der Unterricht toll und ich bin da echt dankbar fr. Sie erlaubte den interessierten Schlern auch, Vortrge zu halten und Facharbeiten einzureichen - unabhngig davon, ob die unmittelbarer Abiturstoff sind.

Die Besten erwischt's dann irgendwie auch immer zuerst.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich war in Mathe mndlich, hatte voll die Panik war aber dann super easy.

----------


## Ria84

mir is laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig und ich werd grad mal wieder waaaaaaaaaaahnsinnig, weil ich fahre am 10.8. morgens 6stunden mit dem zug in den urlaub und das schlimmste daran ist- OHNE INTERNET!!!!! wwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh...

mir war bei der buchung das datum der zulassungsbescheide noch nicht so bewusst und nun hab ich den salat!! :was ist das...?:

----------


## Beniamin

es ist zum kotzen ....

----------


## Ria84

> es ist zum kotzen ....


jaaahaaa... ich glaubew mittlerweile leide ich schon unter Durchschlafstrungen von der ganzen hibbeligmachenenden Warterei.
Zum Glck kommt morgen meine Freundin mit Kind.
Ein Beileid an alle, die am Wochenende relativ "leer" sind und nicht arbeiten gehen drfen oder was vorhaben :kotzen: 

Ich muss mir gleich am nchsten morgen nach der Anreise in unserem Urlaub ein anderes Ferienhaus suchen, was Internetanschluss hat. Fr nen paar Eu's werden die mich ja sicherlich meinem Zulassungsbescheid nher kommen lassen :Nixweiss: 
Hoffentlich :Keks:

----------


## michelle_ma_belle

..ich wsste das so gerne endlich :Oh nee...: aber angeblich haben die frhestens dienstag nachmittag zugriff zu den daten..blavbla..schon komisch, dass es dann letztes semester schon montag morgen im internet stand..hmmm...naja aber irgendwie ist es ja absehbar

----------


## pottmed

hast Du angerufen ?

----------


## Alchemist

Ich habs grade 2mal versucht, besetzt.
PS: 5mal versucht, die letzten 3mal war keiner am Telefon. Angeblich keiner.

----------


## pottmed

Wird dir auch nichts bringen, ich bin durchgekommen, es gibt noch keine Zahlen  :Top:

----------


## Palimpalim

Das wrd ich auch nicht unbedingt sagen. Das hngt auch vom Berater ab  :hmmm...:

----------


## pottmed

Ich kann dir versichern, dass ich meinen ganzen Charme habe spielen lassen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alchemist

pottmed, was meinten die von der zvs noch?

----------


## pottmed

> pottmed, was meinten die von der zvs noch?


Das heute keine Ergebnisse mehr kommen werden und wir es Montag wieder versuchen sollen.

Ahso, die Dame meinte auerdem, dass man ihr heute morgen schon viel Geld fr die Zahlen geboten htte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alchemist

ECHT jetzt?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## pottmed

Das waren ihre Worte  :bhh: 

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Beamte auch Witze machen knnen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....


Hallo
hab heute einen Zeitungsartikel gelsen, nachdem die Beweberzahlen fr 
Medizin in Homburg bereits feststehen wrden.
http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/a...239499,3374308 
<http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/aufmacher/saarland-ticker/homburg/Homburg-Medizin-Universitaet-des-Saarlandes-Zulassung;art239499,3374308>

Wollte mal nachfragen ab wann die Zahlen bei hochschulstart online sind 
bzw. ob sie mir die Gesamtbewerberzahl und die Bewerberzahlen fr 
Homburg nennen knnen.
Danke schon mal im voraus.

mfg............


Sehr geehrte/r Frau/................
die Bewerberzahlen werden auf unserer  Homepage verffentlicht. Wann dies der Fall sein wird, kann ich Ihnen  im  Moment noch nicht sagen.
Die Zahlen vom letzten Wintersemester finden Sie hier:
http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadmin/downloads/NC/WiSe2009/bew-medizin-ws2009.pdf
M.f.G.
Ihre Gruppe 04

----------


## jona1708

Ich probier es auch gleich nochmal. 
Woher wei man denn in welcher Gruppe man ist?

----------


## jona1708

NIX! Der Herr war zwar ganz nett, aber er wollte nichts sagen/oder konnte -wenn man ihm glaubt.
Aber er sagt, man wsste wie viele Bewerbungen insgesamt eingegangen sind. Also auch die vom Service-Verfahren. Aber nicht die einzelnen Studiengnge.

----------


## Abitussi10

warum sagen die des nicht einfach?! So ein scheiss!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich probier es auch gleich nochmal. 
> Woher wei man denn in welcher Gruppe man ist?


kannst du auf hochschulstart nachlesen kommt auf den nachnamen an....

bin heute super drauf...trotzt zvs frust... hab grad mein neues handy bestellt! ich bin so gut *g* man muss einfach nur verhandeln knnen*g* 1 € statt 159€...is das geil!

...und bei uns ist Poolwetter!!!! also ein super Tag um sich abzulenken..... schei zvs die knnen mich mal heute verschwende ich an die keinen Gedanken mehr!!!

----------


## jona1708

Cool! Das ist natrlich ziemlich geil! Was denn fr ein Handy?

----------


## Abitussi10

ich berleg auch die ganze Zeit wegen nem neuen Handy, kann mich einfach nciht entscheiden  :Frown:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Sony Ericson Vivaz ruby....voll cool mit ner 8,1 mega P. Kamera, wlan, usw. und das beste...es ist pink *g*

----------


## Ria84

> Sony Ericson Vivaz ruby....voll cool mit ner 8,1 mega P. Kamera, wlan, usw. und das beste...es ist pink *g*


cool. meins ist grn! und ich wrde gerade sterben htt ich doch nur ein handy mit w-lan... ich knnt mir so in den arsch beien, dass ich nicht ins internet komme im urlaub... :grrrr....: 
aber vielleicht sollte ich vor urlaubsende lieber nichts erfahren? wer wei? vielleicht soll das ja so sein?? denn stelle man sich mal ne absage und meine laune dann den ganzen restlichen urlaub vor... ::-oopss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> cool. meins ist grn! und ich wrde gerade sterben htt ich doch nur ein handy mit w-lan... ich knnt mir so in den arsch beien, dass ich nicht ins internet komme im urlaub...
> aber vielleicht sollte ich vor urlaubsende lieber nichts erfahren? wer wei? vielleicht soll das ja so sein?? denn stelle man sich mal ne absage und meine laune dann den ganzen restlichen urlaub vor...


Bist du berhaupt dann rechtzeitig zurck um den Platz anzunehmen?

Mein Handy jetzt hat auch kein wlan aber ich kann trotzdem ber Trick 17 ins Internet. Einfach Bluetooth Stick in den Lapi stecken mit dem Handy verbinden und das Handy als Modem nehmnen *g* hab ich schon fters gemacht wenn ich kein internet hatte. Is zwar langsam aber es geht und es ist nicht teuer, weils ja der Handyonline Tarif ist, bei mir kostet das 19 cent pro Minute.

----------


## Ria84

Huhu,

ja, ich denke schon. Komme am 18.8. wieder und werde auf dem Rckweg ganz zufllig eh ber Lbeck fahren...also falls Lbeck meine Unistadt werden sollte kann ich mich ja gleich auf dem Rckweg schonmal einschreiben :Love: 

mal kurz nen andres Thema... ich habe gedacht nur, wenn man hier in dem Thread rumfliegt wird bzw. ist man schon verrckt... aber habe feststellen mssen, dass es auch noch viel Verrcktere hier gibt!!!
Guckst du hier: http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...291#post925291

 ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Sony Ericson Vivaz ruby....voll cool mit ner 8,1 mega P. Kamera, wlan, usw. und das beste...es ist pink *g*


Und wie zum Geier hast du das auf 1 Euro runtergehandelt? :P

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Huhu,
> 
> ja, ich denke schon. Komme am 18.8. wieder und werde auf dem Rckweg ganz zufllig eh ber Lbeck fahren...also falls Lbeck meine Unistadt werden sollte kann ich mich ja gleich auf dem Rckweg schonmal einschreiben
> 
> mal kurz nen andres Thema... ich habe gedacht nur, wenn man hier in dem Thread rumfliegt wird bzw. ist man schon verrckt... aber habe feststellen mssen, dass es auch noch viel Verrcktere hier gibt!!!
> Guckst du hier: http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...291#post925291


Ne oder....

Naja hab im KH auch mal was in die Richtung erlebt. Das war whrend meiner PT Ausbilunng. War grad auf der Orthopdie unterwegs kommt da so ein Typ auf mich zu er suche nen Chirurgen.... Ich dann so ja wen denn? Meint er is egal hauptsache einen Chirurgen...naja ich frag noch so schn ja nen Unfall oder Allgemeinchirurgen und der sagt so am besten nen plastischen... War dann erstmal verwirrt und hab ihm erklrt dass er hier auf der Ortho ist und dass es im ganzen Haus keinen plastischen Ch. gibt. Hab dann mal gefragt um was es geht. Meinte der so...er wollte mal fragen ob wir gebrauchte Brustimplantate verkaufen? Ich so wie bitte? Ja gebrauchte Brustimplantate. Sein Frau will sich die Brste machen lassen und er will sie davon abhalten und dann hat er sich gedacht so ein blutiges am besten noch kaputtes Implantat knnte doch abschreckend sein...fand das total lustig *g* hab ihn dann zu meinem lieblings Ortho geschickt der auch total cool drauf ist...dem hat er die ganze Geschichte nochmal erzhlt und der hat sich bald verpisst vor lachen *g*

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich liebe mein Sony Ericson. Das ist superstabil und hat auch schon das ein oder andere Bad im Wasser ohne Schaden berlebt.  :hmmm...: 
Das mit der zvs sind ja keine so tollen Nachrichten. Vielleicht kriegt ja einer am Nachmittag noch was raus...
Ich geh jett erst mal in RUhe frhstcken und anschlieend ganz gemtlich zur Arbeit. Das Wetter ist bei uns eh totaler Mist, sodass ich das voll genieen kann  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Und wie zum Geier hast du das auf 1 Euro runtergehandelt? :P


Hab gesagt ich will meinen Vertrag verlngern und dass ich aber den alten behalten will und jetzt ein neues Handy mchte. Er meinte ja das geht er muss nur schauen was das Handy dann an Anzahlung kostet. 159€ bin bald aus allen Wolken gefallen. Hab ihm dann mal gefragt warum es fr neukunden nur 9.99 kostet..naja wegen den neuen Vertrgen eben. Er wollte mir dann anbieten den Vertrag zu teilen in Tarif und Handy. Dann wren aber aus meinen 200 frei sms nur noch 100 geworden...und  das wollte ich nicht. Er konnte dann leider nix machen und hat mich in ne andere Abteilung weitergeleitet die da mehr Rabatte und so geben knnen. Der hat dann auch erst gemeint. 159 so wie es jetzt ist oder 9.99 aber das kostet mich dann auch mehr im monat und ich hab nur 100 frei sms oder vertrag teilen in tarif und handy...hab dann halt gemeint dass ich ja schon so lang kunde bin und bla bla und das wenn das nicht geht dass ich das handy bekomm und meine sms behalte, werd ich mir eben nen neuen anbieter suchen *g*
Naja und dann gings pltzlich. Vertrag geteilt aber zu den alten Konditionen mit frei sms und das Handy fr nen Euro *g*




> Ich liebe mein Sony Ericson. Das ist  superstabil und hat auch schon das ein oder andere Bad im Wasser ohne  Schaden berlebt.


Ich mag mein altes auch ist auch super stabil ist mir schon ein paar mal aus dem Auto geflogen *g* und hat auch schonmal im pool gelegen und geht immer noch aber es hat nen Software fehler und strzt fters mal ab. Vor allem wenn jemand anruft und ich nicht gleich ran gehe...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Hab irgendwann Abstand genommen von Laufzeitvertrgen.
Die kosten letztlich weit mehr, als es bei einem Prepaid-Anbieter der Fall ist.

----------


## Abitussi10

kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, kommt immer darauf an wie du dein Handy nutzt. 

Ich werde nun zu O2 gehen und diese 15 Schler und Studentenflat inkl. den 150 sms nehmen  :Smilie: ) Hehehehehe... Dann hab ich ne Flat fr O2 und frs Festnetz - was will man mehr? :Party:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, kommt immer darauf an wie du dein Handy nutzt. 
> 
> Ich werde nun zu O2 gehen und diese 15 Schler und Studentenflat inkl. den 150 sms nehmen ) Hehehehehe... Dann hab ich ne Flat fr O2 und frs Festnetz - was will man mehr?


Das ist de facto auch Prepaid.

Mit Laufzeitvertrgen meine ich alles, was als 24 Monatsvertrag ohne vorherige Kndigungsfrist gilt.

Diese Dinger sind in jedem Falle weit teurer als alles andere auf dem Markt.
Aus irgendeinem mir nicht verstndlichen Grund glauben Leute noch immer, die wren weniger kostenintensiv ^^.

----------


## Abitussi10

ah so. ich dacht prepaid ist des wo man immer die handykarte aufladen muss zum telefonieren?

seid ihr zufrieden mit dem vivaz pro? Ich hab irgendwie immer den gedanken im kopf, dass mich der touch-screen mit er zeit nervt... was meint ihr?

----------


## bb-freak

> ah so. ich dacht prepaid ist des wo man immer die handykarte aufladen muss zum telefonieren?
> 
> seid ihr zufrieden mit dem vivaz pro? Ich hab irgendwie immer den gedanken im kopf, dass mich der touch-screen mit er zeit nervt... was meint ihr?


Na prinzipiell ist zum Touch-screen nur zu sagen: Geschmackssache. Die Dinger sind mittlerweile auch robuster als vor 2-3 Jahren...aber es kommt immer noch drauf an wie man die Teile behandelt.
Ich persnlich nutze noch ganz altmodisch Tasten, hatte aber auch ber paar Tage Touch-screen-Vergngen und kann nicht sagen, dass es mich umgehauen hat. Ich persnlich habe im Moment lieber die Taste, aber der Kumpel mit dem Touch meinte auch, dass es vllt die erste Woche noch ungewohnt war, aber jetzt kann er gar nicht mehr ohne.

----------


## Kensington

Dritte Zusage fr Psycho

----------


## Kensington

Ich habe auch ein Touchscreen Handy. Das Iphone 2 G.
Mchte jetzt aber ein anderes.

----------


## WildThing

Ich hab' auch Touchscreen..-aber ich wnsche mir irgendwie meine Tasten zurck..Manchmal reagiert das dann nicht so richtig..-oder wenn man scrollen will, dann flutscht das zu weit, aber naja. Irgendwann wird alles aus "Touch" sein. Also besser, man gewhnt sich frher, als spter dran..  :Meine Meinung: 

Achjaa, ..ich kann Congstar empfehlen. Da kann man whlen, ob man manuelle Aufladung favorisiert oder das immer abbuchen lsst, vom Konto. Aber sonst super Konditionen: Neun ct. pro Minute, pro SMS und pro Internetminute. Und im Ausland auch extrem gnstig.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :Top:

----------


## bb-freak

> Dritte Zusage fr Psycho


Na wenn das mal nicht ein Zeichen ist^^

----------


## Alchemist

Glaubt ihr eig., die ZVS wird Montag/Dienstag telefonisch Auskunft geben ob man einen Studienplatz gekriegt hat? Soviel ich weiss war das SS 2010 moeglich, oder?

----------


## konstantin

Fuer mich als Musiker sind Touchscreens und -pads die Hoelle. Die Dinger reagieren oft garnicht wegen der vielen Hornhaut auf den Fingern.  :dagegen:

----------


## Kensington

> Na wenn das mal nicht ein Zeichen ist^^


Denke ich langsam auch. Wer wei, was der richtige WEg ist.

----------


## Alchemist

Kensington, gratuliere zur Zusage.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Fuer mich als Musiker sind Touchscreens und -pads die Hoelle. Die Dinger reagieren oft garnicht wegen der vielen Hornhaut auf den Fingern.


Man muss kein Musiker sein, um Touchscreens abartig zu finden  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## bb-freak

> Denke ich langsam auch. Wer wei, was der richtige WEg ist.


Joar spannend ist das auf jeden Fall auch.

----------


## Kensington

> Kensington, gratuliere zur Zusage.


Danke, lieb von dir.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Nicht-Umfrage Umfrage  :Grinnnss!: .

Habt ihr eigentlich irgendwelche speziellen Hobbies, die ihr glaubt am Anfang des Studiums nicht mehr pflegen zu knnen?

----------


## Kensington

> Joar spannend ist das auf jeden Fall auch.


Das ist wahr. In der Schweiz studiert man das auch mit Nebenfach. Also hat man noch mehr Mglichkeiten.

----------


## Kensington

> Nicht-Umfrage Umfrage .
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich irgendwelche speziellen Hobbies, die ihr glaubt am Anfang des Studiums nicht mehr pflegen zu knnen?


Ich geh hier in eine Tanzgruppe, die dann ohne mich auskommen mssen haha.

----------


## bb-freak

> Das ist wahr. In der Schweiz studiert man das auch mit Nebenfach. Also hat man noch mehr Mglichkeiten.


Psycho mit Medizin im Nebenfach  :hmmm...:

----------


## Saphira.

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....
> 
> 
> Hallo
> hab heute einen Zeitungsartikel gelsen, nachdem die Beweberzahlen fr 
> Medizin in Homburg bereits feststehen wrden.
> http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/a...239499,3374308 
> <http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/aufmacher/saarland-ticker/homburg/Homburg-Medizin-Universitaet-des-Saarlandes-Zulassung;art239499,3374308>


Die Bewerberzahlen fr zulassungsbeschrnkte Studiengnge sind an der Uni Saarland weiterhin gestiegen... also wohl auch die fr Medizin, was teilweise auch zu erwarten war, da die ganzen FSJ'ler und Bundeswehrler die keinen Platz aufgehoben bekommen haben, weils im letzten Jahr NC-technisch nicht gereicht hat jetzt auch noch versorgt werden wollen...

http://www.sol.de/news/uni/campus-sa...t26229,3315787

----------


## Kensington

> Die Bewerberzahlen fr zulassungsbeschrnkte Studiengnge sind an der Uni Saarland weiterhin gestiegen... also wohl auch die fr Medizin, was teilweise auch zu erwarten war, da die ganzen FSJ'ler und Bundeswehrler die keinen Platz aufgehoben bekommen haben, weils im letzten Jahr NC-technisch nicht gereicht hat jetzt auch noch versorgt werden wollen...
> 
> http://www.sol.de/news/uni/campus-sa...t26229,3315787


hm SaarUni ist doch nicht Homburg und somit irrelevant, oder ?

----------


## Kensington

> Psycho mit Medizin im Nebenfach


Haha. ja tolle Idee. Nene, dachte dann eher an sowas wie Jura oder BWL, damit man spter in die Wirtschaft kann.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Damit ist Homburg gemeint...aber so einen hnlich Artikel hatten wir letzte Woche schon. Und ich hab vorhin nochmal bei der zvs angerufen und nachgefragt wie das sein kann, dass Zeitungen Zahlen wissen, die ZVS aber nicht. Antwort: Die Zeitung kann gar keine Zahlen wissen weils noch gar keine gibt. Das wren Hochrechnungen und Vermutungen nichts weiter, man sollte sich dadurch nicht verrckt machen lassen. Hab dann auch gesagt dass mich das schon beunruhigt hat, vor allem der Artikel gestern indem ja auch steht dass die HM Bewerber angestiegen wren. Die meinte ich sollte mich nicht verrckt machen das wr alles Schwachsinn.
Hab dann auch mal bei der Uni angerufen und gefragt und die meinten auch dass diese 2000 Bewerber mehr sich hauptschlich auf Lehramststudiengnge beziehen wrden.

----------


## Kensington

Woah, du beruhigst mich, Fallen. Hab auch ne Zusage aus Saarbrcken fr Psycho bekommen und das ist ja ne andre Uni. Dachte deshalb das sei auch eine andere.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das ist die selbe Uni nur ne andere Fachrichtung. Die HM Fakultt ist halt an der Auenstelle Homburg da dort auch die Uniklinik ist. Luft aber alles ber die Universitt des Saarlandes (Hauptstelle Saarbrcken)

Herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## Kensington

Achso. Jetzt wei ich auch Bescheid.
Ja, danke dir. Jeztt heits warten bis Septemeber. Ohje.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich knnte mich jetzt echt ber diese dumme Zeitung aufregen ich glaub ich ruf da gleich mal an

----------


## Saphira.

Die Bewerberzahlen geben ja sowieso nur an, wie viele Leute sich beworben haben und nicht, wie gut diese Leute waren... es knnten auch 2000 Medizinbewerber mehr sein, htten die jedoch alle z.B. ein 1,8er Abi wren sie total irrelevant, htten sie jedoch alle ein 1,6er Abi wren sie sehr relevant. Deshalb wrde ich prinzipiell nicht all zu viel auf die Bewerberzahlen geben und selbst wenn sie sich erhht oder erniedrigt ist das noch lange keine Aussage darber was der NC treibt auer sie erhht sich natrlich so schlagartig, das auf jeden Fall ein paar 1,5 und 1,6er mehr dabei sind... geniet am besten ein bisschen die freie Zeit die ihr noch habt, denn wenns mit dem Studienplatz dann doch klappen sollte, ist die Zeit bald vorbei  :Smilie:  dann steht schon in der ersten Novemberwoche oder so euere erste Klausur an  :hmmm...: .

Nur so nebenbei, die Hochrechnungen die letztes Jahr um diese Zeit von der Saarbrcker Zeitung und Internetquellen bekannt gegeben worden sind haben nachher ziemlich genau mit dem wirklichen Bewerbeverhalten bereingstimmt.. die haben da ja jahrzehntelange Erfahrung was das betrifft und solange ihnen nicht irgendwas besonderes (z.B. dieses Jahr hat wirklich kaum jemand Bock auf ein Medizinstudium) nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht passen die Zahlen meist recht gut.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab grad mit der Zeitunge telefoniert und die meinte die Zahlen htten sie wahrscheinlich durch eine Pressemitteilung der Uni erhalten, aber sie fragt jetzt noch mal genau nach und ruft mich gleich zurck. Es knnte gut sein, dass dort auch noch genauere Zahlen und Infos dabei gewesen wren, die aber nicht verffentlicht wurden....
bin mal gespannt....

----------


## Kensington

Haha, Angel, wie cool. Unsere Dedektivin ;)

----------


## MediBe

Ja  :Top: 

Wenn nur das hoffen und bangen nicht so anstrengend wre.
Freie Zeit genieen ... also ich kann's nicht mehr so recht. 

Auerdem fllt mir gerade irgendwie immer strker auf, dass ich die Schule voll vermisse ...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Kensington

Ich vermisse die Schule kein Stck. Ich finde wir sollten irgendwanne cht ein Forentreffen machen, wenn alle gut in iher neuen Unistadt angekommen sind.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja hab sowas hnliches mal als Nebenjob gemacht. Hab in einer Fahrschule gearbeitet und musste dann immer von ehemaligen Schlern die noch nicht bezahlt hatten neue Adressen und so rausfinden und das ist manchmal nicht so einfach *g*

Aber zum Artikel...
Die nette Frau hat mich gerade zurck gerufen. Die Zahlen beziehen sich nur auf rtlich Zuslassungsbeschrnkte Fcher und dass alle HM Pltze belegt sind ist nur ne logisch Schlussfolgerung aus den Zahlen der letzten Jahre!!! Also kein Grund zur Panik!

----------


## fqy71

> Ja 
> 
> Wenn nur das hoffen und bangen nicht so anstrengend wre.
> Freie Zeit genieen ... also ich kann's nicht mehr so recht. 
> 
> Auerdem fllt mir gerade irgendwie immer strker auf, dass ich die Schule voll vermisse ...


Geht mir absolut genauso ich htte es nicht gedacht. Grade jetzt, wo hier die Schule wieder losgeht, denk ich schon fter an die Zeit zurck und bin schon traurig.  :Nixweiss: 
Aber ich geniee die Zeit trotzdem auf jeden Fall. Fllt mir nur zwischenzeitlich ziemlich schwer, weil ich mich soin der Schwebe befinde, was ich jetzt mache. Studieren kann ich ja nicht. Und mit meinem Abi wei ich noch nicht einmal, on es in 2,3,4 Jahren durch Boni klappt oder ich 6 bzw. 7 Jahre warten muss.
Naja, bin ich ja nicht allein, aber die Freiheit ist wirklich  :Top:

----------


## Kensington

Was hast du denn fr einen Dn und Boni?

----------


## jona1708

Ich wrde jetzt so gerne die Bewerberzahl wissen. Wie war das eigentlich letztes Semester, wie viele "Doppelabiturienten" gab es? Also ich mein damit wie viele BL haben das gehabt?
Dieses WS hat's ja "nur" Hamburg.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Einer und der war im Saarland

----------


## jona1708

Naja. und Hamburg ist ja quasi ein Stadtstaat und viel kleiner. Ist der Gedanke logisch?

Meeeeensch ich hoffe es klappt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja aber Hamburg hat mehr Einwohner als das kleine Saarland *g* hier gibts ja mehr Khe als Menschen *g*
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_%28Deutschland%29

----------


## jona1708

na toll. Dann bleibt also noch die Hoffnung des "Geburtenschwachem" Jahrgang 90/91

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja es sind insgesamt weniger Abiturienten als im letzten Jahr...irgendwie hier im Forum ist auch der Link dazu....
Bin irgendwie voll gut gelaunt.... tolles Wetter...toller Pool.... keinen Ahnung...das ist die ruhe vor dem Sturm.... oder die gute Laune der Verzweifelten *g*

----------


## jona1708

> .... oder die gute Laune der Verzweifelten *g*


letzteres wohl eher^^
Achja? Wo ist denn der Link, finde ihn nicht.

----------


## fuhl.

hi,
ich habe vorhin fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommen. Ich rufe bei der ZVS an und denke nichts bses, also frage ich, ob denn schon Ergebnisse vorliegen wrden. Da meinte die Dame am Telefon: "Ja, ich brauch nur ihre Registriernummer"
Ich hatte daraufhin einen Puls von 200 und habe es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, mich bei Daisy einzuloggen. Also habe ich gesagt, ich rufe gleich zurck. Dann habe ich in einer "Zitterpause", dann doch das richtige PW eingegeben und gleich wieder bei der ZVS angerufen und auch sofort die richtige Frau erwischt. Dann fange ich an die Registriernummer vorzulesen und werde von der ZVS Frau unterbrochen mit den Worten: "Achso, Sie haben sich gar nicht im Serviceverfahren beworben, tut mir Leid, aber die Informationen ber die anderen Studiengnge liegen uns erst Montag oder Dienstag vor"

Fazit: Die 5 Minuten waren die Hlle und ich habe jetzt eine ungefhre Vorstellung, wie ich mich nchste Woche fhle. Oh man, ich brauch Dormicum!

----------


## DocMartin

> Nicht-Umfrage Umfrage .
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich irgendwelche speziellen Hobbies, die ihr glaubt am Anfang des Studiums nicht mehr pflegen zu knnen?


Joah, naja eben so alles, was man im Moment so hat^^

Fuball, Fitness, Sport im Allgmeinen, Musik, Freunde treffen, einfach mal chillen, super viel Zeit in coolen Foren verbringen  :bhh: , handwerklich rumbasteln, zocken, Karten, Segeln, Feiern

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Joah, naja eben so alles, was man im Moment so hat^^
> 
> Fuball, Fitness, Sport im Allgmeinen, Musik, Freunde treffen, einfach mal chillen, super viel Zeit in coolen Foren verbringen , handwerklich rumbasteln, zocken, Karten, Segeln, Feiern


Karten??

----------


## DocMartin

Man fhrt mit einem kleinen Auto, das sich Kart nennt, immer im Kreis, kennste nicht?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> http://www.doppeljahrgang2012.de/ima...ntenzahlen.pdf
> 
> http://www.che.de/downloads/Prognose...itaet_AP77.pdf



...die Zahlen

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Man fhrt mit einem kleinen Auto, das sich Kart nennt, immer im Kreis, kennste nicht?


Aaaah, das meinst du *lach*.
Hab an Spielkarten gedacht ^^.

----------


## jona1708

> Nicht-Umfrage Umfrage .
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich irgendwelche speziellen Hobbies, die ihr glaubt am Anfang des Studiums nicht mehr pflegen zu knnen?


Klavier -leider. Das groe Wundertolle Instrument bleibt leider zu Hause.

----------


## jona1708

> Fazit: Die 5 Minuten waren die Hlle und ich habe jetzt eine ungefhre Vorstellung, wie ich mich nchste Woche fhle. Oh man, ich brauch Dormicum!


Ohnein. Dann bin ich ja schon tot, bevor ich die Ergebnisse bekommen habe. Na toll.

----------


## fallenangel30487

DRK, Motorrad fahren (hab mein Baby aber verkauft um mein Studium zu finanzieren *heul*) jo und ansonsten inlineskaten und Fahrrad fahren usw...also nix besonderes

----------


## Kensington

Mein Ems war leider erfolglos. Habe mich gerade fr Psychologie beworben in Zrich.

----------


## DocMartin

> Klavier -leider. Das groe Wundertolle Instrument bleibt leider zu Hause.


Du spielst Klavier? Dann hast du bestimmt geschickte Hnde! (Das war brigens rein auf die medizinische Relevanz bezogen  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## jona1708

> Mein Ems war leider erfolglos. Habe mich gerade fr Psychologie beworben in Zrich.


Das versteh ich nicht. Wieso war das erfolglos? Und willst du gar nicht deine
 Ergebnisse fr medizin in Dt. abwarten?

----------


## jona1708

> Du spielst Klavier? Dann hast du bestimmt geschickte Hnde! (Das war brigens rein auf die medizinische Relevanz bezogen )


 :Grinnnss!:  Kann man wohl sagen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocMartin

Jaja man versteht sich  :Party:

----------


## jona1708

Mein ich auch^^  :Party:

----------


## Kensington

> Du spielst Klavier? Dann hast du bestimmt geschickte Hnde! (Das war brigens rein auf die medizinische Relevanz bezogen )


Spiele auch Klavier haha.

----------


## Kensington

> Das versteh ich nicht. Wieso war das erfolglos? Und willst du gar nicht deine
>  Ergebnisse fr medizin in Dt. abwarten?


Weil meine Punktzahl nicht gereicht hat fr die Zulassung. :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig: 

Ja, ich muss mich ejtzt schon dort bewerben, sonst ist die Frist zu Ende. Warte aber natrlich noch auf die deutsche Unis.

----------


## DocMartin

Gut zu Wissen  :Aufgepasst!: 

Spiele Gitarre hab also auch geschickte Hnde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abitussi10

beneide die musikalischen unter euch... bin damals in der grundschule schon schier an der blockflte gescheitert.

hobbys: sport, kampfkunst (hatte ich aber auch schon whrend dem abi keine zeit mehr), malen/zeichnen, lesen und feiern... Das wird vermutlich alles drunter leiden - aber es wird's wert sein  ::-stud:

----------


## DocMartin

> kampfkunst


Cool, wasn genau? Find ich echt beeindruckend, wenn einen ne Frau aufs Kreuz legen kann  ::-winky:  (bevor irgendein schlechter Eindruck entsteht, das ist in keinster Weise abwertetend oder frauenfeindlich gemeint!)

----------


## Abitussi10

> Cool, wasn genau? Find ich echt beeindruckend, wenn einen ne Frau aufs Kreuz legen kann  (bevor irgendein schlechter Eindruck entsteht, das ist in keinster Weise abwertetend oder frauenfeindlich gemeint!)


hab Wing Tsun (Ving Chun, ving Tzung... es gibt millionen von Schreibweisen) in Verbindung mit bissle Escrima (Waffenkampf hehehe) gemacht  :Top:

----------


## Kyutrexx

In den gngigen Kampfkunstforen schreibt man einfach nur *ing *ung, um sich nicht auf eines einzulassen ^^.
Bei mir wird das Kampfkunsttraining auch drunter leiden.

=> Ninjutsu (prziser: Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu), Karate, Aikido und Kyusho-Jutsu bei mir

@Doc: versteh das nich falsch, aber mir scheint, zumindest verbal, hast du da Berhrungsngste *g* mit KK-Frauen. Kenne einige.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen: das hat DEUTLICHE Vorteile  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: , vor allem, wenn beide ne KK trainieren.

----------


## DocMartin

> In den gngigen Kampfkunstforen schreibt man einfach nur *ing *ung, um sich nicht auf eines einzulassen ^^.
> Bei mir wird das Kampfkunsttraining auch drunter leiden.
> 
> => Ninjutsu (prziser: Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu), Karate, Aikido und Kyusho-Jutsu bei mir
> 
> @Doc: versteh das nich falsch, aber mir scheint, zumindest verbal, hast du da Berhrungsngste *g* mit KK-Frauen. Kenne einige.
> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen: das hat DEUTLICHE Vorteile   , vor allem, wenn beide ne KK trainieren.


Nene, im Gegenteil  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abitussi10

Tstststs...

Ich mchte whrend dem Studium wenn ich eine gute Schule finde, gerne mal Krav Maga ausprobieren. Zum einen weils mich interessiert zum anderen, weils einfach gnstig ist - im *ing *ung wird man arm  :Traurig:  die ausrstung (klar das hat man berall) aber die lehrgnge und prfungen^^ und alles kostet extra! 
war bei mir z.b. bei chi sao der fall...

----------


## DocMartin

Ich hatte mal ein paar Probestunden Jiu-Jiutsu oder wie auch immer geschrieben gemacht, das war echt witzig. Wrd da gern noch was machen in der Richtung, auch weil meine natrliche Konstitution eher darauf hinausluft. 

Aber sowas gibs ja auch fters beim Unisport Angebot  ::-dance:  Also lasst uns jetzt mal posivtiv denken, vielleicht legt mich einer von euch schon bald auf die Matte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocMartin

Ach come on, grad will ich los fngts an zu regenen  :dagegen: 

ah schei drauf werd ich halt na^^ man sieht sich Leutz :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Cool, wasn genau? Find ich echt beeindruckend, wenn einen ne Frau aufs Kreuz legen kann  (bevor irgendein schlechter Eindruck entsteht, das ist in keinster Weise abwertetend oder frauenfeindlich gemeint!)


Die kleine Schwester von einer Freundin macht das die ist 12 und wrd mich auf die Matte legen. Die macht das aber auch richtig professionell mit Turnieren und so...

----------


## Abitussi10

Jiu-Jiutsu rockt!

Auerdem wird der Groteil der Kmpfe tatschlich am Boden gewonnen und wenn du das drauf hast!

Schaus dir nur mal bei UFC an! Wenn da einer den Bodenkampf richtig drauf hat zieht er den anderen ab! Die Gracies rocken da! Brutal! Das macht sogar noch der Opa mit 90!!!!

----------


## jona1708

Ich mache noch Ballett, aber dafr werde ich GANZ sicher noch Zeit finden. Melde mich dort in einer Schule an.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Jiu-Jiutsu rockt!
> 
> Auerdem wird der Groteil der Kmpfe tatschlich am Boden gewonnen und wenn du das drauf hast!
> 
> Schaus dir nur mal bei UFC an! Wenn da einer den Bodenkampf richtig drauf hat zieht er den anderen ab! Die Gracies rocken da! Brutal! Das macht sogar noch der Opa mit 90!!!!


Die Gracies machen brasilianisches Jiu-Jutsu.

Ich vermute mal, der Doc meint (japanisches) Ju-Jutsu.

Aber rockt BEIDES.
Turniere sind allerdings nicht mein Fall. Gibt's aber auch im Ninjutsu und Aikido nicht.

Unser Trainer hat immer Freikampf gemacht mit uns, also alles erlaubt.
Hab da n fettes Video vom Training, aber das ist n knappes Gigabyte gro, also nicht fr'n Forum geeignet.

Freue mich vor allem drauf, meine neugewonnenen Anatomiekenntnise im Training einzusetzen.
Etwa seit 2005 beschftige ich mich mit Kyusho-Jutsu, also der Technik, die auf Nervendruckpunkte und Muskeln abzielt.

Zustzliche anatomische Kenntnise sind da immer von Vorteil  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## jona1708

.... tsss und ich rede hier von Ballett  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abitussi10

sooooo ich mach jezz feierabend! morgen muss ich meine sachen/mbel von meinem Ex holen - da hab ich mal gar keinen bock drauf^^ naja bring ma's hinter uns...

bis demnchst und macht euch net verrckt  ::-winky:

----------


## Abitussi10

irgendwie sieht das winky-smiley aus, wie wenn es an einem galgen hngt... wollte ich mal sagen...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> .... tsss und ich rede hier von Ballett


Im BERTRAGENEN SINNE rede ich auch vom Ballett xD.

Also der zielgerichteten, stilvollen Bewegung, hin zum ...
... naja, Ausschalten des Gegners auf der Matte mit ein paar sanften Berhrungen des nervus fascialis und wenn er dann noch immer muckt, mit viel viel Vagus-Spa  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## DocMartin

> Im BERTRAGENEN SINNE rede ich auch vom Ballett xD.
> 
> Also der zielgerichteten, stilvollen Bewegung, hin zum ...
> ... naja, Ausschalten des Gegners auf der Matte mit ein paar sanften Berhrungen des nervus fascialis und wenn er dann noch immer muckt, mit viel viel Vagus-Spa .


Du Tier  :Grinnnss!: 

So, der Regen ist mir doch zu krass^^ zieh ich mir lieber ne Folge Srubs rein, cu

----------


## Abitussi10

ich auch will scrubs!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hat jemand von euch ne Sammelleidenschaft?

----------


## DocMartin

> ich auch will scrubs!!!



kino.to^^

----------


## Abitussi10

Schuhe  :Big Grin:  zhlt das? hahahhaaaaa

----------


## fallenangel30487

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....ich auch....aber die hat doch fast jede Frau *g* 
bei 50 hatte ich mal irgendwann aufgehrt zu zhlen da war ich 16 oder 17...

----------


## Abitussi10

hihihihi... aber dennoch hat man ein lieblingspaar  :Smilie:  und idiotische 12cm-pfennigabsatzschuhe, die man eh nie anzieht.

ich hole sie mind. einmal im monat aus dem schrank ziehe sie an und schaue die schuhe im spiegel an  :Smilie:  *grins*

naja, aber wenn ich mit meinen 1,75 noch mega hohe schuhe anziehe...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Hat jemand von euch ne Sammelleidenschaft?


CCGs, auch bekannt als Sammelkartenspiele ;).

Ansonsten: wenn ich was gutes finde - Bcher. Vor allem interdisziplinre Naturwissenschaften.

Frher auch Comics ^^. Sind ja auch irgendwie Bcher ;).


@Doc: Scrubs streamt man nicht, das ist DVD-wrdig!
Genauso wie How I Met Your Mother ^^.

----------


## fallenangel30487

So gehts mir auch...hab auch so ein paar Schuhe im Schrank, aber wei nicht mal mehr in welchem genau *g* Das sind so Jeansflicken Stiefel mit abartigen hohen Pfennigabsetzen...
Bei mir sieht das schon echt bescheuert aus und ich bin nur 1,70m. Vorallem nervt mich das wenn ich mit Leuten unterwegs bin die kleiner sind als ich.

Ich sammel brigens Hard Rock Caf T-Shirts und Schafe...

----------


## queenluna

> Frher auch Comics ^^. Sind ja auch irgendwie Bcher ;).


oh ich sammel auch comics  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> oh ich sammel auch comics


Was fr welche? : )

----------


## Abitussi10

ja, aber wenn ich coole schuhe sehe, schaltet mein hirn pltzlich ab  :Aufgepasst!:  und ich muss sie haben!!!! Ich fahr voll auf Sandalen ab!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ja, aber wenn ich coole schuhe sehe, schaltet mein hirn pltzlich ab


Kenn ich *g* Da fllt mir grad ein...ich bruchte mal wieder ein paar *g* 
Bei mir in der Nhe gibts nen Fabrikverkauf von Dockers...die Schuhe kosten dort zw. 5 -25

----------


## queenluna

> Was fr welche? : )


ui...peinlich...frag doch nicht so indiskret  :hmmm...:  donald-duck-comics von carl barks. und was hast du fr welche gesammelt?

----------


## Abitussi10

> Kenn ich *g* Da fllt mir grad ein...ich bruchte mal wieder ein paar *g* 
> Bei mir in der Nhe gibts nen Fabrikverkauf von Dockers...die Schuhe kosten dort zw. 5 -25€


ich muss mal wieder nach metzingen... Fabrikverkauf von ALLEM! Nike, Boss, Burberry, Lacoste, Escada, Esprit, S-Oliver, PUMA! - EVERYTHING!!!  :Loove:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> ui...peinlich...frag doch nicht so indiskret  donald-duck-comics von carl barks. und was hast du fr welche gesammelt?


Wer was gegen Donald Duck Comics sagt, fliegt raus  :Grinnnss!: .

Hatte mal eine vorzgliche Darkchylde Sammlung, das ist ein Horror Comic (US Zeichenstil, also keine Mangas), ansonsten noch Simpsons und ein paar andere.
Die Sammlung war aber fr den Umzug absolut zu gro, daher musste sie leider weichen - so wie einiges anderes noch.


Und Schuh-Ticks kann ich kein bisschen nachvollziehen :P.

Irgendwann, wenn ich mein Penthouse habe (*lach*)  :Grinnnss!: , fang ich dan mit dem Sammeln von Produkten, die von gescheiterten Persnlichkeiten stammen: George Foreman Grill, Axel Schulz Essbesteck, Mike Tyson Grillzange und solche Sachen  :Big Grin: .

----------


## queenluna

> Hatte mal eine vorzgliche Darkchylde Sammlung, das ist ein Horror Comic (US Zeichenstil, also keine Mangas)


hey, die kenn ich auch  :Grinnnss!:  falls du womglich auch nach mannheim gehst knnen wir eine sammelbrse aufmachen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ich muss mal wieder nach metzingen... Fabrikverkauf von ALLEM! Nike, Boss, Burberry, Lacoste, Escada, Esprit, S-Oliver, PUMA! - EVERYTHING!!!


ooooooooo...das hrt sich ja wie das Paradies an *g*

Ich htte gernen nen begehbaren Schuhschrank *g*
Mein Stiefopa hat mir letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten nen Schuschrank gebaut....der war gleich schon total voll obwohl noch mind. die Hlfte im Keller steht....

----------


## Kyutrexx

> hey, die kenn ich auch  falls du womglich auch nach mannheim gehst knnen wir eine sammelbrse aufmachen


OPs sind Magdeburg, Halle und Leipzsch. Mannheim wre da weit entfernt  :Smilie: .
Aber erstauntlich, dass jeman die kennt.

Die Ausgaben musste ich mir mhsehlig zusammensuchen ... eigentlich n bissel schade.
Aber wrde ich ALL meinen Kram mitnehmen, puuuh, das wr zu viel.

Daher ging die Sammlung weg.
Hab aber noch ein signiertes Simpsons Comic  :Smilie: .

----------


## _Natalie_

Wieso heit es berall im TV und im Internet, dass jede Frau unglcklich und traurig wr, weil Robbie Williams morgen heiratet?
Ich find den Typen in keinster Weise attraktiv! Oder sonstiges.

----------


## _Natalie_

Oh und Schuhe sind toll!  :Loove:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Oh und Schuhe sind toll!


Mein Kommentar dazu ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDW7hEpT_DM

brigens ... wann immer ich solche Gesprche hre, mach ich das selbst neuerdings ("hhhhm ... Schuhe" mein ich ^^) :P.

----------


## Abitussi10

mir gefllt Rob auch net... neee neee neee...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich find seine Musik ganz ok, auch wenns eigentlich gar nicht meine Richtung ist....find ich schon recht s...steh auf Tattoos *g*... aber ich hab gar nicht mitbekommen dass der heiratet...das ist mir auch recht egal...

----------


## _Natalie_

tattoos sind schon hei  :Big Grin:  gefllt mir auch.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> tattoos sind schon hei  gefllt mir auch.


Find die total geil....Ich geh auch super gern auf Conventions... Das sieht man manchmal Kunstwerke...wahnsinn....

Ich berleg schon die ganz Zeit was ich mir als nchstes machen lasse, aber hab grad erst ein groes in 2 Sitzungen machen lassen.... das war erst mal teuer genug *g*

----------


## Kyutrexx

Dh ... Schuhe.

----------


## _Natalie_

echt? wow wo hast du ein Tattoo?
Ich bekomm eins im Februar, geh da mit meiner schwester und meinem schwager hin  :Big Grin:  Alles schon geplant. Mein erstes kleines Tattoo!  :Smilie:  Hab aber schon n bischen Angst^^

----------


## DocMartin

> OPs sind Magdeburg, Halle und Leipzsch. Mannheim wre da weit entfernt .
> Aber erstauntlich, dass jeman die kennt.


Ist Leipzig nicht auch 1. OP? Dann geht das doch nicht, wenn du MB auf 1 hast, oder tusche ich mich?




> Mein Kommentar dazu ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDW7hEpT_DM
> 
> brigens ... wann immer ich solche Gesprche hre, mach ich das selbst neuerdings ("hhhhm ... Schuhe" mein ich ^^) :P.


HAHA Classic  :Party: 

Ich find brigens, der Thread braucht mal wieder etwas mehr Testosteron, deswegen:

Klick mich

Ich wei, ist nicht ganz vorurteilsfrei, aber trotzdem einer meiner Trume  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> echt? wow wo hast du ein Tattoo?
> Ich bekomm eins im Februar, geh da mit meiner schwester und meinem schwager hin  Alles schon geplant. Mein erstes kleines Tattoo!  Hab aber schon n bischen Angst^^


Wenns jetzt klappt siehst du gleich 2 Bilder

hab aber noch eins auf dem Fu und am Bauch.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ist Leipzig nicht auch 1. OP? Dann geht das doch nicht, wenn du MB auf 1 hast, oder tusche ich mich?
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA Classic 
> 
> Ich find brigens, der Thread braucht mal wieder etwas mehr Testosteron, deswegen:
> 
> Klick mich
> ...


Die OPs gelten nicht in der Abiturbestentquote.

Mehr Testosteron:
http://richardlewis.org/pictures/car...mw850_1024.jpg

HARR.

Ein Zweitrer. Ein Zweisitzer.

Da ist kein Platz fr Schuhe. Oder ein Handtchschen. Oder Beutelchen, Dschen und Creme-Packungchen.

Da ist nur Platz fr eine Person. Plus einen Beifahrer, der das Erlebnis teilen darf.
Und der Kofferraum besteht nur ... aus dem Auto selbst.

HARR-HARR.

Mehr Power!
http://www.kiwicala.de/tim%20taylor.jpg

----------


## DocMartin

Harharharhar

noch besser:

http://www.blogth.com/uploads/m/March/24752.jpg

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Harharharhar
> 
> noch besser:
> 
> http://www.blogth.com/uploads/m/March/24752.jpg


Wenn meine Augen einen Orgasmus haben knnten, dann ist das Jucken am Lied wohl gerade die visuelle Zigarette danach.

Ein elegantes Teil, perfekt abgestimmt. Geschwungen wie ein Engelsflgel, aber doch von brachialer Schnheit.

Es geht nichts ber schne Autos und Motrorrder.
Und Frauen.

Viele ^^.

----------


## _Natalie_

wow deine tattoos sind klasse! Gefallen mir richtig gut!  :Smilie: 
Tats weh?

----------


## _Natalie_

Tim Taylor war klasse!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DocMartin

> Wenn meine Augen einen Orgasmus haben knnten, dann ist das Jucken am Lied wohl gerade die visuelle Zigarette danach.
> 
> Ein elegantes Teil, perfekt abgestimmt. Geschwungen wie ein Engelsflgel, aber doch von brachialer Schnheit.
> 
> Es geht nichts ber schne Autos und Motrorrder.
> Und Frauen.
> 
> Viele ^^.


Du wirst mir grad uerst symphatisch  :Grinnnss!: 

Leider hab ich wohl nicht so viel Chancen in Madgeburg mit 1.6 und 2. OP  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Tim Taylor was klasse!


Das ist doch mal ein Wort.

Er hat berhaupt erst die Idee angestoen, einen Rasenmher mit einem Dsenstrahltriebwerk auszustatten!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> wow deine tattoos sind klasse! Gefallen mir richtig gut! 
> Tats weh?


Danke.... naja ging so. Das hinterm Ohr gar nicht, das erste am Rcken (die ch. Zeichen ) auch recht wenig...am Fu dass war schon heftiger, der Fu war dann auch ziemlich dick, am Bauch tat schon ordentlich weh, konnte aber man noch gut aushalten und das groe am Rcken war extrem anstrengend, es war hei und ich sa total komisch auf dem Stuhl weil ich noch Muskelkater vom Vortag hatte *g* So ne 2 Stunden Sitzung ist schon nicht ganz ohne und das ganze 2 mal....war froh als ich es endlich hatte *g*

----------


## _Natalie_

wie hie denn nochmal dieser komische Nachbar bei Hr mal wer da hmmert? Wilson oder so?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> wie hie denn nochmal dieser komische Nachbar bei Hr mal wer da hmmert? Wilson oder so?


Jaaa.
Und sein Gesicht war nie zu sehen ^^.

@fallen:
Und wenn dir der ganze Kram irgendwann nicht mehr gefllt? :P

----------


## _Natalie_

> Danke.... naja ging so. Das hinterm Ohr gar nicht, das erste am Rcken (die ch. Zeichen ) auch recht wenig...am Fu dass war schon heftiger, der Fu war dann auch ziemlich dick, am Bauch tat schon ordentlich weh, konnte aber man noch gut aushalten und das groe am Rcken war extrem anstrengend, es war hei und ich sa total komisch auf dem Stuhl weil ich noch Muskelkater vom Vortag hatte *g* So ne 2 Stunden Sitzung ist schon nicht ganz ohne und das ganze 2 mal....war froh als ich es endlich hatte *g*


Oh, das glaub ich dir! Aber das mit dem Ohr find ich sehr beruhigend, da will ich auch ein kleines tattoo! Wei das Motiv aber noch nicht^^ Hab ja noch Zeit. Aber verdammt, 2 Stunden, das ist mal ne Ansage  :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Jaaa.
> Und sein Gesicht war nie zu sehen ^^.
> 
> @fallen:
> Und wenn dir der ganze Kram irgendwann nicht mehr gefllt? :P


Naja dann ist es halt ein Teil von mir.... sehe es als Narben der Vergangenheit. Aber bis jetzt find ich noch alle toll und ich hatte mir das auch bei allen gut berlegt. Mein erstes hatte ich mit 16 und ich mag es immer noch....

----------


## Kyutrexx

hhhm. Okay. Interessanter Ansatz.

Ich hoffe du kannst absolut sicher sein, dass die Tinte metallfrei ist und du niemals ein MRT brauchst  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## _Natalie_

Hr mal wer da hmmert ist schon so lang her... mensch, fand das frher immer toll.
Aber nichts geht ber Doug Funnie!  :Big Grin:  Absolute Lieblingssendung frher gewesen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> hhhm. Okay. Interessanter Ansatz.
> 
> Ich hoffe du kannst absolut sicher sein, dass die Tinte metallfrei ist und du niemals ein MRT brauchst .


War mit den Tattoos schon mehr als einmal im MRT *g* 
...muss aber zugeben, dass ich beim 1. MRT ein bisschen schiss hatte 
is aber nix passiert....

----------


## jona1708

> Ich find brigens, der Thread braucht mal wieder etwas mehr Testosteron, deswegen:
> 
> Klick mich
> 
> Ich wei, ist nicht ganz vorurteilsfrei, aber trotzdem einer meiner Trume



Der Porsche Turbo  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bin in so einem schon mal mitgefahren. Eigentlich in jedem Porsche bis auf den Carrera GT und den neuen Panamera. 
Ich kann mich fr schnelle Autos begeistern  :Grinnnss!:  huiiiiiiiii

----------


## Kyutrexx

Grandios: auf der Packung Kochpudding steht ...

"Zutaten: Laktose".

Und darunter bei den Warnhinweisen: "kann Spuren von Milchzucker enthalten".


MMMMH ... wie ... interessant. Da waren eindeutig Juristen am Werk.

----------


## jona1708

> Es geht nichts ber schne Autos und Motrorrder.
> Und Frauen.
> 
> Viele ^^.


Ja, wrde ich auch unterschreiben. Nur ich wrde noch "Mnner" hinzufgen  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber ein geiles Motorrad ist sicherlich hier das (gesichtet auf der Motorradmesse Dortmund)

----------


## michelle_ma_belle

..aber komplette ablenkung finde ich da auch nicht..hmmmppff...ihr scheint ja schne ablenkung gefunden zu haben!frei nach dem gate-controll-system..mglichst viele reize rein..dann bleiben die tore fr die ungeduld und die zweifel geschlossen.praktisch :Grinnnss!: 
werde am wochenende paddeln gehen..lenkt hoffentlich besser ab als die arbeit!
nochmal zur berschrift des threads..verrckt machen..ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass nchste woche freitag der 13. ist?nicht dass ich aberglubisch wre..aber ich hoffe nicht, dass ich dann post im briefkasten hab
 ::-winky:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Wenn du am 13. nchste Woche Post im Kasten httest wre das GUT, dass die Ablehnungsbescheide erst am 13. (gegen Mittag) VERSENDET werden.

Am 13. wre es also eine Zusage ;).

----------


## Linda.1001

Hat denn jetzt jemand mal da angerufen??? Ich dreh langsam am Rad.  :Blush:

----------


## michelle_ma_belle

..die letzten jahre hatte ich freitags post..oder nicht..guck mal man wird beim warten eben nicht jnger..das gedchtnis auch nicht!ist aber egal, weil mein briefkasten wird trotzdem leer sein, denn die zusage htte ich ja am freitag dann schon lange eingerahmt ber dem bett hngen.. :hmmm...:

----------


## michelle_ma_belle

..jede menge haben angerufen und wie man hrt sogar geld geboten (mann warum bin ich nicht darauf gekommen..ach ja als physio verdient man nichts, was man anbieten kann :Traurig: )...
aber...
es heit warten bis montag (da gehe ich mal von aus) oder dienstag (so wie sie mir am telefon gesagt haben)

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab grad im MHH Thread gelesen, dass die Bewerberzahl auf 41000 gestiegen ist. Krass...

----------


## Ria84

:Traurig:  is nich dein Ernst?!

ich dreh durch...brauche nun nochmal ein JA zu meinem Schnitt mit 2,7 und 12WS :Traurig:   bitteeeeee

----------


## *Pnktchen*

um 3000 leute gestiegen? schon heftig... ich bin SEHR froh darber, dieses jahr abi gemacht zu haben, denn nchstes jahr gibt es ja doppelabiturjahrgnge in baden-wrtemberg und bayern... da ist mit schlimmem zu rechnen, was die bewerberzahlen betrifft....

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Hab grad im MHH Thread gelesen, dass die Bewerberzahl auf 41000 gestiegen ist. Krass...


Was fr ein Thread?

Ich denk die Bewerberzahlen stehen noch nicht fest.

----------


## Palimpalim

> um 3000 leute gestiegen? schon heftig... ich bin SEHR froh darber, dieses jahr abi gemacht zu haben, denn nchstes jahr gibt es ja doppelabiturjahrgnge in baden-wrtemberg und bayern... da ist mit schlimmem zu rechnen, was die bewerberzahlen betrifft....


Hast du denn einen Studienplatz sicher? Was hast du fr eine DN und was sind deine Ops? Ja 3000 mehr ist unglaublich mies...

----------


## Palimpalim

> Was fr ein Thread?
> 
> Ich denk die Bewerberzahlen stehen noch nicht fest.


Im Thread fr das AdH in MHH

----------


## Kyutrexx

Autsch. 41.000 ist nicht unwenig. Es ist sogar mehr als nicht unwenig.
Es ist viel.

Und der Strom bricht nicht ab. Au weia ... da mag ich gar nicht auf die Bescheide schauen ...

----------


## *Pnktchen*

.........

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich denk mal die Zunahme beruht darauf, dass sich nun auch "schlechtere Abiturienten" mit DN>1,8 berechtigte Hoffnungen machen drfen wg. TMS, AWG, etc. Da wird selbst fr manch guten eng.

----------


## jona1708

Ich habe auch 1,5 aber leider kann ich nicht so locker damit umgehen  :grrrr....: 

41000 ist wahnsinnig viel. Ich knnte  :Traurig:  .
Wenn das nicht klappt, was dann? So'n verdammter MIST, ich mchte endlich Medizin studieren. Und wir haben gehofft, dass die Bewerberzahlen zurckgehen. blablabla

----------


## Palimpalim

> @ Palimpalim:
> 
> ja, ein Studienplatz msste mir eigentlich sicher sein.. DN 1,5!  An OP 1 habe ich Bonn (knnte klappen...*hoff*)....aber sptestens meine 6. OP (Homburg) drfte mir sicher sein...


Ich denk, ich kann meinen Platz an den Nagel hngen. Meine Ops sind Regensburg (und ich hatte so gehofft  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig: ), Mnchen, Nrnberg, Wrzburg, Ulm und Gieen. Werd dann morgen gleich Bewerbungen fr FSJ vorbereiten. Ich hoff ich krieg auf die schnelle noch was...

----------


## Alchemist

Ladies,
Macht euch nicht verrueckt, ihr werdet es schon schaffen. DIESES Semester noch.  :Smilie:

----------


## jona1708

> Da wird selbst fr manch guten eng.


Was meinst du damit

----------


## Palimpalim

> Was meinst du damit



Ich glaub, dass viele mit DN>1,8 auch zu den AWG eingeladen werden, oder ber den TMS es schaffen. Dadurch bleiben weniger Pltze fr die besseren, bzw. die kommen nicht an die Wunschuni.

@Alchemist:
Ne, jetzt ist der Traum geplatzt, weil auch meine OPs suboptimal sind.

----------


## Michi85

41.000??? Kann doch nicht wahr sein... ich drehe durch bers Wochenende!!!!
Ich hasse diese Tage davor...

----------


## jona1708

> Ich denk, ich kann meinen Platz an den Nagel hngen. Meine Ops sind Regensburg (und ich hatte so gehofft ), Mnchen, Nrnberg, Wrzburg, Ulm und Gieen. Werd dann morgen gleich Bewerbungen fr FSJ vorbereiten. Ich hoff ich krieg auf die schnelle noch was...


Was hattest du noch gleich fr einen DN?

----------


## Palimpalim

Nur 1,6

----------


## jona1708

Aber das ist doch nicht schlecht!! In Gieen msste das doch klappen!!!! Welche OP's hast du denn und warum glaubst du dass sie suboptimal sind?

----------


## Palimpalim

Die OPS stehen schon oben. Naja, die haben halt alle nen superengen NC, wo ich sogar letztes Jahr nicht reingekommen wre. Und wenns jetzt so aussieht, kann ichs gleich knicken.

----------


## *Pnktchen*

@ Palimpalim:

da geb ich jona recht: in giessen sehe ich fr dich auch absolut berechtigte chancen...denke, dass es da auf 1,6 hinauslaufen wird...da msstest du dann schon lospech haben damit es nicht klappen wrde... aber dann gibt es ja auch noch immer das nachrckverfahren  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## jona1708

Kann mir das mal jemand mit dem losen erklren? ich dachte es werden bis 1,6 alle genommen und erst dann das NV.
Bitte erklren.

----------


## Palimpalim

Also, wenn dann geh ich sowieso nur vom Nachrckverfahren aus. Jetzt wrs halt noch interessant, wieviele Warter sich beworben haben und wieviele "Normale". Da werden wir uns bis Montag noch gedulden mssen. Aber der Tag endet so schrecklich wie er angefangen hat...

----------


## *Pnktchen*

@ jona:

wenn es in giessen im AdH z.b. bis 1,6 geht, dann heisst das ja, dass mit 1,5 alle zugelassen werden konnten, aber mit 1,6 halt nicht alle (das kann dann nur einer sein, oder die hlfte oder alle bis auf 1-2...)! unter den 1,6'ern wird dann halt gelost...

----------


## Palimpalim

> Kann mir das mal jemand mit dem losen erklren? ich dachte es werden bis 1,6 alle genommen und erst dann das NV.
> Bitte erklren.


Aber du wirst innerhalb deiner "Klassenstrke", also bei dir 1,5 ohne Dienst einem Rang zugelost, da ja evtl. nicht alle 1,5 ohne Dienst genommen werden knnen. Die dann weiter vorne sind, rutschen im AdH rein, die anderen entweder zu ihrer folgenden OP oder ins Nachrckverfahren.

----------


## jona1708

Aha okay! Aber alle bis 1,5 konnten zugelassen werden. Ich habe auf meinen OP's bonn, marbug und ddorf und marburg und ddorf haben 1,6 letztes Jahr. Ich hoffe soooo sehr, dass es auch so bleibt

@pnktchen

was hast du denn bei op1 bis 6

----------


## *Pnktchen*

@ jona:

1. bonn
2. wrzburg
3. mnchen
4. erlangen
5. dsseldorf
6. homburg

----------


## jona1708

Jetzt macht es auch Sinn, warum auch die Studienpltze um ca 1000 gestiegen sind.....................................

----------


## Palimpalim

> Jetzt macht es auch Sinn, warum auch die Studienpltze um ca 1000 gestiegen sind.....................................




???? Die sind doch nur um 117 gestiegen???

----------


## jona1708

ja sollte auch eine 0 weniger sein. Also ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass die Platzanzahl nicht umsonst steigt

----------


## jona1708

Mich regt das im Moment alles auf  :kotzen:

----------


## *Pnktchen*

> Mich regt das im Moment alles auf


dito...
zumal wir ja wahrscheinlich bis zum 23. september (das ist noch eeeewig  :Keks:  :dagegen: ) warten mssen....

----------


## jona1708

Ja. ich hatte Frankfurt an erster Stelle gesetzt und gehofft schon am 2. Bescheid zu bekommen, aber wie's aussieht wird das nichts. Wie gut, dass ich ber den 2. September im Urlaub bin

----------


## Saphira.

Das die Bewerberzahlen gleich um 3000 steigen htte ich nicht erwartet.. das sie steigen ja aber 3000? das ist schon ziemlich krass... wie sieht das dann erst aus wenn Baden-Wrttemberg und Bayern ihre Doppeljahrnge unterbringen wollen?... krass... kann ich echt kaum fassen... wenn das stimmt drften in den nchsten Jahren die NCs total verrckt spielen

----------


## Palimpalim

Dann kommt der Rsler, unser Retter und wird den NC abschaffen, dann haben wir nieeee wieder rztemangel in D!!!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Dann kommt der Rsler, unser Retter und wird den NC abschaffen, dann haben wir nieeee wieder rztemangel in D!!!


Wenn seine Plne fr das Studium so erfolgreich werden, wie seine Plne fr die Gesundheitsreform, dann gibt's demnchst kein Medizinstudium mehr ...

----------


## jona1708

Was machen, wenn es dieses WS nicht klappt?
Ich dachte, dass ich mit 1,5 keine so groen Probleme haben werde und nu? Jetzt mach ich mir Gedanken.....

----------


## Palimpalim

Aber analysieren wir die Sache doch noch mal ganz strategisch: Wenn die Bewerberzahlen so drastisch steigen, aber eig. kein gravierender Doppeljahrgang vorherrscht, und dieses Jahr wenig Abiturienten hatte, mssen sich viele neue warter beworben haben, die eigentlich nur eine Chance ber die Wartezeitquote haben...

----------


## Saphira.

> Was machen, wenn es dieses WS nicht klappt?
> Ich dachte, dass ich mit 1,5 keine so groen Probleme haben werde und nu? Jetzt mach ich mir Gedanken.....


Ich glaube mit 1,5 musst du dir dieses WS noch keine Gedanken machen... ich bin letztes Jahr mit 1,5 in Homburg utnergekommen und wusste schon in der ersten ADH-Runde das ich dort einen Platz sicher hab.. auch alle 1,6er habens reingeschafft also wenn dann, werden von denen ein paar nicht reinkommen aber als 1,5er schafft mans denk ich sicher nen Studienplatz zukriegen wenn man sich die richtigen Unis aussucht ;) also Kopf hoch!

----------


## jona1708

> Aber analysieren wir die Sache doch noch mal ganz strategisch: Wenn die Bewerberzahlen so drastisch steigen, aber eig. kein gravierender Doppeljahrgang vorherrscht, und dieses Jahr wenig Abiturienten hatte, mssen sich viele neue warter beworben haben, die eigentlich nur eine Chance ber die Wartezeitquote haben...


Ja, das macht Sinn! Es wre tatschlich unlogisch.
Dann frag ich mal andersrum:

In eurem Jahrgang, wie viele gab es bei euch die sich fr Medizin beweorben haben (auch die mit 2er Schnitt und 3erschnitt wenn ihr von denen wisst).

Bei mir sinds mit mir 5

----------


## jona1708

> aber als 1,5er schafft mans denk ich sicher nen Studienplatz zukriegen wenn man sich die richtigen Unis aussucht ;) also Kopf hoch!


Ich habe homburg aber gar nicht. Ich habe bonn, frankfurt, kiel, marburg, ddorf und gieen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Mit mir warens vor 2 Jahren 3, aber die anderen beiden haben schon nen Platz, deshalb aus meinem Jahrgang auer mir keiner!

----------


## Saphira.

> Aber analysieren wir die Sache doch noch mal ganz strategisch: Wenn die Bewerberzahlen so drastisch steigen, aber eig. kein gravierender Doppeljahrgang vorherrscht, und dieses Jahr wenig Abiturienten hatte, mssen sich viele neue warter beworben haben, die eigentlich nur eine Chance ber die Wartezeitquote haben...


muss nicht sein, es knnen sich nur dieses Jahr einfach ein grerer Anzahl der Abiturienten fr Medizin beworben haben als das letztes Jahr noch der Fall war (aus der Luft gegriffen vllt anstatt 3 von 30 jetzt 5 von 30 in jeder Klasse...)

----------


## Palimpalim

Lassen wir uns von 3000 neuen Bewerbern schocken?


NEIN! Wir kriegen unseren Platz!!!

(hoffentlich)

----------


## Saphira.

> Ich habe homburg aber gar nicht. Ich habe bonn, frankfurt, kiel, marburg, ddorf und gieen.



Darf ich fragen wieso du Homburg nicht als Sicherheitshaken noch an 6. OP gesetzt hast? 

Ich hatte mich auch letztes Jahr in Gieen und so beworben.. aber weiter hinten, weils weiter weg von zu Hause ist... dort hts bei mir letztes Jahr aber auch gereicht also mit ner guten Losnummer drfte es auch dort klappen

----------


## jona1708

> Lassen wir uns von 3000 neuen Bewerbern schocken?
> 
> 
> NEIN! Wir kriegen unseren Platz!!!
> 
> (hoffentlich)


Es sind Zweifel erkennbar.  :Traurig:  Aber mich wundert das, dass die Zahl der Medizinbewerber fast schon exponentiell steigt....

----------


## Kyutrexx

Vielleicht ist auch die Zahl falsch.

Wei denn jemand, aus welcher Quelle die 41.000 stammen soll?
Wenn die ZVS noch keine Zahlen bekannt gibt, woher kommt sie also?

----------


## jona1708

> Darf ich fragen wieso du Homburg nicht als Sicherheitshaken noch an 6. OP gesetzt hast? 
> 
> Ich hatte mich auch letztes Jahr in Gieen und so beworben.. aber weiter hinten, weils weiter weg von zu Hause ist... dort hts bei mir letztes Jahr aber auch gereicht also mit ner guten Losnummer drfte es auch dort klappen


naja, weil ich dachte, dass ich mit 1,5 auch an den unis kann, wo ich gerne hinmchte.

wo wurdest du denn sonst noch angenommen? oder war homburg deine op1 und du hast direkt am 2. bescheid bekommen?

----------


## Saphira.

> naja, weil ich dachte, dass ich mit 1,5 auch an den unis kann, wo ich gerne hinmchte.
> 
> wo wurdest du denn sonst noch angenommen? oder war homburg deine op1 und du hast direkt am 2. bescheid bekommen?



Ich hatte Ulm an OP1, Regensburg an OP2 und Homburg an OP3... deshalb bin ich dann dort am 23. oder 24. September letztes Jahr angenommen worden, ich hab jedoch am 2. September damals angerufen und wusste da schon, das ich nen Platz in Homburg auf jeden Fall hab.. fr die anderen beiden hatte es leider nicht mehr gereicht

----------


## jona1708

wo hast du noch ne zusagen bekommen wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## Saphira.

Marburg, Gieen und Bonn... die hatte ich an OP 4-6

----------


## Firefox

Also wenn ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden darf, dann wrde ich mit dieser angeblichen Bewerberzahl von 41000 kritisch umgehen und das nochmals hinterfragen... Ein Anstieg von 3000 Bewerbern erscheint mir, im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Bewerberzahlen (und da gab es auch schon z.T. Doppeljahrgnge) etwas absurd...

Aber naja man wirds sehen...

LG

----------


## jona1708

> Also wenn ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden darf, dann wrde ich mit dieser angeblichen Bewerberzahl von 41000 kritisch umgehen und das nochmals hinterfragen... Ein Anstieg von 3000 Bewerbern erscheint mir, im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Bewerberzahlen (und da gab es auch schon z.T. Doppeljahrgnge) etwas absurd...
> 
> Aber naja man wirds sehen...
> 
> LG


Hab ich als erstes auch gedacht, wo ich das gelesen habe, aber diese Person, die das gepostet hat, sagte, dass die das von einem Berater von hochschulstart.de hat. Warum sollte dieser Berater lgen. Andersrum gefragt, ich habe heute Morgen da angerufen und der nette Mann meinte zu mir, dass sie noch keine Zahlen vorliegen haben.

----------


## jona1708

> Marburg, Gieen und Bonn... die hatte ich an OP 4-6


Bonn? Bonn hatte letztes jahr 1,5. mit nv oder gelost? oder "normal"

----------


## Saphira.

ganz normal im 2. ADH siehe http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1170

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich kann mir das auch schwer vorstellen. Vieleicht war es ja auch einfach nur ein Wichtigtuer der uns nur verrckt machen will......

----------


## jona1708

Sorry, wenn das jetzt komplett bld klingt, aber irgendwie kapier ich das mit dem losen nicht. Bist du in Bonn dann quasi durch "losglck" genommen?  :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Hh?:

----------


## jona1708

> Ich kann mir das auch schwer vorstellen. Vieleicht war es ja auch einfach nur ein Wichtigtuer der uns nur verrckt machen will......


...und vielleicht Recht hat?

----------


## Saphira.

also letztes Jahr sind ja im ADH eine Menge 1,5er in Bonn reingekommen.. ich kenn allein drei Leute die 1,5 haben und dort studieren  :Smilie:

----------


## jona1708

Naja. Ich wrde mich auch freuen, wenn's Ddorf oder Marburg sind
Frankfurt sage ich ja schon jetzt ade

----------


## Saphira.

das wird schon klappen ;) einen Platz bekommst du bestimmt und selbst wenn es nicht genau der ist, den du eigentlich haben wolltest (wie bei mir) kann man damit leben  :Grinnnss!:  

naja ich zieh mir jetzt noch ne Runde Dr. House rein.. danach darf ich mcih noch zwei Stunden ber dne Prometheus setzen und lernen  :Frown:  seit froh, dass ihr noch Ferien habt  ::-stud:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ...und vielleicht Recht hat?


Ja aber vieleicht auch nicht.... kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die zvs das einem sagt und allen anderen nicht! Hatte ja heute auch 2 mal nachgefragt wegen dem Zeitungsartikel und die haben gemeint dass es definitiv noch keine Zahlen gibt und alle die was anderes behaupten wrden nur die Leute verrckt machen oder sich wichtig machen wollen. Er meinte halt nur dass es zwar ne Bewerberzahl gibt aber das ist alles zusammen gerechnet HM, ZM, TM usw. und die mssten jetzt erstmal alle Antrge berprfen ob die auch gltig sind usw. 
Ich mach mich jetzt deswegen gar nicht mehr verrckt wie sowieso schon....

----------


## Firefox

Aber mal ganz einfach gefragt....werden nur weil es mehr Bewerber gibt, die NC's auch automatisch ansteigen?
Es ist doch nicht zwangslufig gesagt, dass von den zustzlichen Massen an Bewerbern die Durchschnittsnoten auch so exorbitant gut sind, sodass sie "kokurrenzfhig" wren...oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Gibts eigentlich ne Zahl wieviele Leute dieses Jahr am TMS teilgenommen haben?

Naja ich hoffe dass viele mit <1,6 sich an den TMS Unis bewerben und dann Hom als Notnagel weg lassen.... 

Also es wre schon komisch wenn sich von 250000 Abiturienten in D sich sich soviel fr HM bewerben. Vor allem Wenn angeblich 80% ein Lehramtsstudium anstreben.


Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand dran gedacht dass die 41000 sich vieleicht gar nicht auf hm bezieht sonder auf das Serviceverfahren? So ne Verwechslung gabs doch heute schonmal bei jemandem.

----------


## WildThing

Also, nachdem ich mir hier jetzt an die 50 Seiten durchgelesen habe, denk' ich auch mal eher, dass das irgendeine Gesamtzahl an bewerbern (entweder im bundesweiten Verfahren oder im Serviceverfahren) ist. Und mal so gesehen..wenn's 41OOO Bewerber im gesamten bundesweiten Verfahren wren..-dann wr das doch eigentlich ganz gut, oder irre ich mich da??

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Also, nachdem ich mir hier jetzt an die 50 Seiten durchgelesen habe, denk' ich auch mal eher, dass das irgendeine Gesamtzahl an bewerbern (entweder im bundesweiten Verfahren oder im Serviceverfahren) ist. Und mal so gesehen..wenn's 41OOO Bewerber im gesamten bundesweiten Verfahren wren..-dann wr das doch eigentlich ganz gut, oder irre ich mich da??


kl. ZVS Verfahren glaub ich fast nicht wr natrlich sehr cool.....Letztes Jahr waren es insg. 58000 und mit Service ca. 100000.  Dann kommen die 41 eher dem Serviceverfahren nahe.

----------


## freakobob

@ fallenangel

teilnehmer beim tms waren es dieses jahr ungefhr 6500, hat irgendjemand aus ner e-mail, die er an die tms leute geschrieben hat....

----------


## Kensington

Nur mal zur Info. Der Doppeljahrgang in Baw kommt bernchstes jahr und nicht nchstes. Und diese Zahlen kann auch keiner belegen. Von daher: glaubt doch nicht alles, was irgendwer daher schwtzt. Omg.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wie gesagt ich glaub das auch nicht. Ich denke nicht dass die ZVS gerade mal einem was sagt. War bis jetzt immer so dass es entweder alle erfahren haben oder keiner. 

Wie gesagt vieleicht wollte sich jemand mit dem post einfach nur wichtig machen! :Meine Meinung:

----------


## WildThing

Aber trotzdem macht's Spa zu spekulieren. Wir ben halt schonmal in anderen Bereichen auerhalb der Medizin ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Spekulieren ist ja was anderes wie reinschreiben : die zvs hat gesagt....

ich will nicht mehr warten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaa :Traurig:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Traurig:

----------


## WildThing

Na, ich meinte, dass wir ber den Wahrheitsgehalt und die tatschliche Bedeutung dieser Zahl spekulieren..^^

Ich glaub', die lassen uns alle mit Absicht so lange warten..-ich gehr zu denen, die bis zum 23.09. dieser Spabeschftigung nachgehen werden *Freuuuude*-, damit sie 
a) genug nervenkranke Menschen produzieren, die irgendwann zwangseingewiesen werden 
b) genug Kopfverletzungen provozieren (" :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand: ") und 
c) uns testen, ob wir der psychischen Belastung des jahrelangen Studiums und der "sich-vom-Oberarzt-runtermachen-lassen-Facharzt-Zeit" gewachsen sind.
Man bin ich froh, im Urlaub zu sein, bis Anfang September. Dann geht die Zeit schneller rum und wenn ich Glck hab', dann macht meine libe Mom alle Bescheide auf.  :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Na, ich meinte, dass wir ber den Wahrheitsgehalt und die tatschliche Bedeutung dieser Zahl spekulieren..^^
> 
> Ich glaub', die lassen uns alle mit Absicht so lange warten..-ich gehr zu denen, die bis zum 23.09. dieser Spabeschftigung nachgehen werden *Freuuuude*-, damit sie 
> a) genug nervenkranke Menschen produzieren, die irgendwann zwangseingewiesen werden 
> b) genug Kopfverletzungen provozieren ("") und 
> c) uns testen, ob wir der psychischen Belastung des jahrelangen Studiums und der "sich-vom-Oberarzt-runtermachen-lassen-Facharzt-Zeit" gewachsen sind.
> Man bin ich froh, im Urlaub zu sein, bis Anfang September. Dann geht die Zeit schneller rum und wenn ich Glck hab', dann macht meine libe Mom alle Bescheide auf.


Ja ich werd wohl auch mind. so lange warten mssen......
Und das macht mich wahnsinnig...bin an sich kein geduldiger Mensch und sowas macht mich total kirre...... Hab grad schon wieder nen Puls von 200 wenn ich dran denke...

----------


## Kensington

> Wie gesagt ich glaub das auch nicht. Ich denke nicht dass die ZVS gerade mal einem was sagt. War bis jetzt immer so dass es entweder alle erfahren haben oder keiner. 
> 
> Wie gesagt vieleicht wollte sich jemand mit dem post einfach nur wichtig machen!



 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich geh ins Bette ^^.

Hab gerade meine halbe Umgebung verrckt gemacht  :Big Grin:  ...


Jutet Nchtle, Leidensgenossinnen und -genossen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich kann nicht schlafen.... is doch alles zum  :kotzen:

----------


## DocMartin

Gute Nacht Leute, ich zerbrech mir den Kopf dann, wenns was Konkretes gibt  :hmmm...:

----------


## _Natalie_

Da ist man mal feiern und hier gehts voll ab  :Big Grin: 
Erstmal Montag abwarten ;)

----------


## jona1708

tzend alles.

----------


## queenluna

:Hh?:  41.000?? das sind mehr leute als in der stadt wohnen aus der ich komme  :Grinnnss!:  oh gott... hoffen wir einfach dass das eine falsche zahl ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jona1708

Ja, das stimmt. Wahnsin. Hoffentlich stimmt die Zahl nicht oder derjenige, der das gepostet hat, hat was falsch verstanden.

Was sind dein OP's und dein DN?

----------


## queenluna

oje, ja, das hoffe ich auch.

ich hab dn 1,9 und tms 1,5 und ops: heidelberg, mannheim, ulm, bochum. wird also mehr als knapp.

und du so?

----------


## jona1708

und die restlichen zwei?
Ohje, da hast du mit heidelberg und mannheim recht hoch gespielt, oder?
Ich versteh das AdH von Heidelberg und Mannheim sowieso nicht.
Meinst du, dass es aufgrund des TMS klappen knnte?

Also ich habe keinen TMS aber DN 1,5 und beworben in
Frankfurt, Bonn, Marburg, DDorf, Kiel und Gieen.

----------


## queenluna

> und die restlichen zwei?
> Ohje, da hast du mit heidelberg und mannheim recht hoch gespielt, oder?
> Ich versteh das AdH von Heidelberg und Mannheim sowieso nicht.
> Meinst du, dass es aufgrund des TMS klappen knnte?
> 
> Also ich habe keinen TMS aber DN 1,5 und beworben in
> Frankfurt, Bonn, Marburg, DDorf, Kiel und Gieen.


hab nur die vier ops, weil ich bei den anderen unis keine chance, aber nicht auch nur die geringste, sehe...ach ach
die adhs sind da auch ziemlich kompliziert  :hmmm...:  rechne mir auch nicht wirklich chancen aus  :grrrr....:  na, aber versucht wird alles  :Grinnnss!: 

aber, hey, bei dir wird das wohl klappen, gell (wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich das adh von frankfurt noch komplizierter finde als die von hd/m^^ und das auch nicht wirklich abschtzen kann was man da eigentlich braucht)? ich drck auf jeden fall die daumen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jona1708

Ja, das AdH von FFM ist tatschlich kompliziert aber es wre dumm von mir eine Uni auszusuchen, die TMS verlangt. Schade eigentlich. Htte gerne in Mannheim studiert aber was solls. Mittlerweile hoffe ich auf Bonn und Marburg und Dsseldorf.

----------


## -Pluto-

Mittlerweile denken viele 

" Ein Platz is besser als kein Platz" ^^

----------


## Romana

man.... wie macht ihr das eigentlich? Es gibt hier doch bestimmt noch andere leute, die sich als Plan B noch fr andere Studiengnge beworben haben. Ich hab nmlich jetzt ne Zusage fr Molekulare Biotechnologie, aber ich wei wirklich nicht, was ich damit jetzt anstellen soll, denn wenn ich den Platz annehme und es nachher doch in Medizin schaffe, rger ich mich zu Tode. Aber wenn ich den nicht annehme und dann auch keinen in Medizin bekomme, steh ich ganz ohne da...  :Nixweiss: 
So ein Mist aber auch, dass die AdH-Bescheide so unglaublich spt kommen...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kensington

Einfach den ersten Platz annehmen?!

----------


## Medi2009

> man.... wie macht ihr das eigentlich? Es gibt hier doch bestimmt noch andere leute, die sich als Plan B noch fr andere Studiengnge beworben haben. Ich hab nmlich jetzt ne Zusage fr Molekulare Biotechnologie, aber ich wei wirklich nicht, was ich damit jetzt anstellen soll, denn wenn ich den Platz annehme und es nachher doch in Medizin schaffe, rger ich mich zu Tode. Aber wenn ich den nicht annehme und dann auch keinen in Medizin bekomme, steh ich ganz ohne da... 
> So ein Mist aber auch, dass die AdH-Bescheide so unglaublich spt kommen...


klar kannst du den Platz fr mol.Biotech. annehmen; kannst dich ja vor Semesterbeginn wieder exmatrikulieren und bekommst deine Gebhren zurck...

----------


## jona1708

> Mittlerweile denken viele 
> 
> " Ein Platz is besser als kein Platz" ^^


Ja klar, was denkst du denn?? Ich habe mit mit meinem DN von 1,5 eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite gefhlt aber mittlerweile finde ich das wirklich erschreckend!!!!!

----------


## Romana

aha, wusst ich garnicht, dass man das so einfach kann, weil ich ja dann auch einen Platz besetze, den sie im NV evt. auch jmd. anderem geben knnten...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## jona1708

Was hast du denn fr einen DN und wo hast du dich alles beworben fr medizin?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> man.... wie macht ihr das eigentlich? Es gibt hier doch bestimmt noch andere leute, die sich als Plan B noch fr andere Studiengnge beworben haben. Ich hab nmlich jetzt ne Zusage fr Molekulare Biotechnologie, aber ich wei wirklich nicht, was ich damit jetzt anstellen soll, denn wenn ich den Platz annehme und es nachher doch in Medizin schaffe, rger ich mich zu Tode.


Es gibt keinen Plan B  :Grinnnss!: .

EIGENTLICH sollte es bei meiner DN klappen, aber man wei ja nie wie dumm es kommt.
Sollte es nix werden, geh ich einfach weiter arbeiten. Habe meinen Vertrag extra unbefristet ausstellen lassen, falls was schief geht.
Was anderes wrde ich aber auf keinen Fall studieren.

----------


## Gyros9

Wo ist denn die 41.000 her?
Aber kann ja gut sein, dass die Zahl der Beweber steigt, wenn die Wartezeit immer lnger wird. Oder geht es nur um ADH?

----------


## konstantin

Das soll die Zahl aller Studienbewerber fuer Medizin sein, egal welche Quote.

----------


## Miu

> Wo ist denn die 41.000 her?
> Aber kann ja gut sein, dass die Zahl der Beweber steigt, wenn die Wartezeit immer lnger wird. Oder geht es nur um ADH?


Das steht im MHH- Thread. Das hat jemand von einem ZVS- Berater erfahren.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er Recht hat. Wre es nicht so, wrden die Unis wohl kaum jetzt vor den groen Doppeljahrgngen mehr Pltze schaffen. Zudem steigt ja die Nachfrage immer mehr und mehr. 
41 000 sind trotzdem krass. Letztes Jahr gab es 37 300 Bewerber.

----------


## Palimpalim

Was macht ihr eigentlich am Montag, wenn ihr eh schon wisst dass ihr in der Abibestenquote keinen Platz bekommt? Ruft ihr trotzdem an, in der Hoffnung irgendwelche Infos frs AdH zu bekommen?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Was macht ihr eigentlich am Montag, wenn ihr eh schon wisst dass ihr in der Abibestenquote keinen Platz bekommt? Ruft ihr trotzdem an, in der Hoffnung irgendwelche Infos frs AdH zu bekommen?


N. Bringt ja nix. Ich warte auf Post.

Bekme man eigentlich eine E-Mail, falls es ber die Bestenquote doch klappt?

----------


## Medi2009

> N. Bringt ja nix. Ich warte auf Post.
> 
> Bekme man eigentlich eine E-Mail, falls es ber die Bestenquote doch klappt?


N. Bekommst keine mail  ::-oopss: 

Du wirst am Mittwoch den 11. August so ungefhr ab 10 Uhr mal in dein DaISy schauen, dort findest du dann bei Bescheide deine Zulassung, wenn dort nix ist, dann war das wohl auch nix.

Ebenso wirst du dann am 13. August dort deine Ablehnung finden.

----------


## Alchemist

> Was macht ihr eigentlich am Montag


Montag? Ich dachte man koennte sich erst Deinstag Hoffnungen machen, dass die ZVS Auskunft gibt?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich ruf da auch nicht an. Ich schreib am Montag mal ne mail und frag was an den 41000 dran ist.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> N. Bekommst keine mail 
> 
> Du wirst am Mittwoch den 11. August so ungefhr ab 10 Uhr mal in dein DaISy schauen, dort findest du dann bei Bescheide deine Zulassung, wenn dort nix ist, dann war das wohl auch nix.
> 
> Ebenso wirst du dann am 13. August dort deine Ablehnung finden.


Vorausgesetzt, in beiden Fllen, die Server sind nicht berlastet.

----------


## Romana

Also,
DN -> 1,7 (652)

OPs: 
1. Heidelberg (TMS ->115 Pkt., macht dann 59,09 Pkt.) 
2. Mannheim (")
3. Ulm
4. Gieen 
5. Bochum 
6. Homburg

Eigentlich siehts ja in Heidelberg und Mannheim ganz gut aus, aber man wei ja nie, wie die Bewerberzahlen so ansteigen und ob sich nicht viele mit einem guten TMS das gleiche dachten, vor allem da es ja wieder viel mehr TMS-Teilnehmer gab und dieses Jahr keine unterschiedlichen Formeln zu HD und M im Netz kursieren etc.

Und eigentlich will ich ja auch nichts anderes als Medizin studieren, aber wenns dieses jahr nicht klappt, werden meine Chancen in den nchsten Jahren auch nicht besser (vor allem nchstes Jahr nicht) und 6 (oder wenn ich die mal zusammen habe noch mehr) Jahre Wartezeit sind eine ganze Menge.  :Traurig:

----------


## freakobob

keine sorge du bekommst deinen platz auf jeden fall dieses jahr!

----------


## Kensington

Ja, Romana ich denke auch. Das wird was fr dich.

----------


## Romana

Puh, also wenn ihr mir das jetzt noch schriftlich geben knnt, wr ich vollauf zufrieden...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fraenzilein

was wollt ihr eigentlich mit dem Thread machen,wenn die Ergebnisse raus sind??

wird der dann geschlossen oder machen sich die ADH`ler bis Ende September noch weiter verrckt?  :bhh: 

Geniesst doch das WE, es wird das letzte als Nicht-Medizinstudent sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Den Thread gibts schon seit letztem WS und ging eignetlich immer bis zum NRV. Ich denke mal dass die wenigesten die hier unterwegs sind nchste Woche schon was wissen. Die meisten warten doch aufs ADH.

----------


## fraenzilein

na dann schauen wir doch mal, wieviele beitrge der thread dann umfasst wenn er "fertig" ist  :bhh: 

Mensch, wenn die Zeit nur mal vergehen wrde, aber neee  :bhh:

----------


## Kensington

Hat sich schonmal jemand zum SS beworben?

----------


## fallenangel30487

10000 wahrscheinlich *g*

N nur letztes Jahr zum WS

----------


## Kensington

Wahrscheinlich haha. Achja. Was hast heute gemacht, Fallen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab heut morgen die Hasen von meinem Bruder gefttert, weil der auf dem DTM Rennnen ist. Dann ist heut schon mein Handy gekommen ...JUHU....is voll toll...habs dann mal eingestellt und die Bilder und Musik von meinem alten Handy rber gezogen. Heut mittag war ich noch im Pool....*g*

und ihr?

----------


## Laurice

*mich und euch verrckt mach* noch 3 Tage - keine Antwort ist auch ne Antwort,...


 ::-dance:

----------


## Romana

Boah, in welchem entfernten Teil von Deutschland lebst du, wo Poolwetter ist?  :Hh?:   *Neid*
Oder habt ihr nen Indoor-Pool?

----------


## fallenangel30487

ne im Garten *g* 
wohne in RLP an der Grenz zum Saarland und zu Frankreich.

----------


## Romana

Seltsam, das ist doch gar nicht so weit weg...  :was ist das...?:  Ich wohn nmlich im Westen von NRW und hier waren den ganzen Tag nur Wolken am Himmel und relativ khl war es auch noch... Naja, muss halt weiter das Hallenbad herhalten.  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass der Sommer wieder zurckkommt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja so richtig hei war es hier auch nicht nur so ca. 25 und im Pool wars auch verdammt kalt aber ich wollt halt unbedingt in den Pool *g*

----------


## sailor1989

> Hat sich schonmal jemand zum SS beworben?


yep, ich

----------


## Kensington

> yep, ich


Welchen DN hast du?

----------


## Miu

> Hat sich schonmal jemand zum SS beworben?


Ich auch. Wurde mit 1,7 berall abgelehnt. Ist jetzt meine 3. Bewerbung.

----------


## sailor1989

hab 1,5. in berlin und goettingen (op1 u. 2) wurd ich abgelehnt und bei op3, mainz, genommen. da ich da aber noch im dienstverhltnis beim bund war konnt ich den platz nicht annehmen.

----------


## Kensington

> Ich auch. Wurde mit 1,7 berall abgelehnt. Ist jetzt meine 3. Bewerbung.


Was hast du dies Jahr auf Op 1? Habs irgendwie vergessen.

----------


## Miu

> hab 1,5. in berlin und goettingen (op1 u. 2) wurd ich abgelehnt und bei op3, mainz, genommen. da ich da aber noch im dienstverhltnis beim bund war konnt ich den platz nicht annehmen.


Du kannst den Platz in Mainz doch jetzt antreten oder nicht? Du konntest ihn dir doch dann reservieren lassen. :Top:

----------


## sailor1989

ich wei, aber ich will nach lbeck. wenn ichs jetzt nicht schaffe, kann ich mainz noch beim nchsten vergabeverfahren annehmen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich auch. Wurde mit 1,7 berall abgelehnt. Ist jetzt meine 3. Bewerbung.


Hast du nen Dienst geleistet? Wo hast du dich beworben? Hab auch 1,7 und hab letztes Jahr auch nix bekommen?

----------


## Miu

> Hast du nen Dienst geleistet? Wo hast du dich beworben? Hab auch 1,7 und hab letztes Jahr auch nix bekommen?


Nein, leider habe ich keinen DIenst geleistet. 
Heidelberg Mannheim, Ulm, Gieen, Bochum, Homburg Kiel.

Der TMS war 1,6, Standartwert 110, 83 %

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wieviel Punkte hast du dann fr HD und Mannheim?

----------


## Miu

Ich meine Heidelberg- Mannheim. Also in Heidelberg an sich habe ich mich nicht beworben, sondern nur in Mannheim. Habe es etwas bld ausgedrckt.
 Ich zittere mit 53 pkt :/

----------


## Kensington

Ich drck dir die Daumen, Miu.
Meine eigentliche Frage war, ob das Adh das gleiche ist wie zum Ws? Also gleiche Boni etc.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich denke schon dass du mit 53 Punkten in Mannheim gute Chacen hast. Wenn ich mich nicht irre waren es im letzten ws 49 Punkte.

----------


## Miu

> Ich drck dir die Daumen, Miu.
> Meine eigentliche Frage war, ob das Adh das gleiche ist wie zum Ws? Also gleiche Boni etc.


Danke Kensington  :Smilie:  Ich wnsche dir viel Glck fr Hannover.. hau sie vom Hocker. 
brigens verstehe ich deine Frage nicht ganz. Wenn du fragst, ob das AdH im SS das gleiche ist wie im WS, dann antworte ich mit "nicht ganz". Einige Sachen sind dieses WS neu wie z.B. dass man Mainz nur auf OP 1-2 setzen kann.

@ fallen: Du ahnst gar nicht wie glcklich mich das machen wrde.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @ fallen: Du ahnst gar nicht wie glcklich mich das machen wrde.


Oh doch *g* mir ginge es genau so..... ich glaub ich wrd es erst gar nicht richtig glauben knnen wenn ich nen Zulassungsbescheid bekommen wrde....

oh diese Warterei macht wahnsinnig...wobei ich finde am WE gehts noch...unter der Woche ist schlimmer, da bin ich quasi auch hochschulstart dauer online, es knnt ja was neues geben *g*

----------


## Miu

Oh ja.. die Warterei macht wahnsinnig. Vorallem dieses Forum.. ich wei es zwingt mich ja keiner hier reinzuschauen, aber man ist so neugierig.

Am liebsten wrde ich mich jetzt ein Monat lang irgendwo aussetzen lassen.. auf eine einsame Insel oder so. Ganz ohne Internet und wo ich nicht dran denken muss.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Oh ja.. die Warterei macht wahnsinnig. Vorallem dieses Forum.. ich wei es zwingt mich ja keiner hier reinzuschauen, aber man ist so neugierig.
> 
> Am liebsten wrde ich mich jetzt ein Monat lang irgendwo aussetzen lassen.. auf eine einsame Insel oder so. Ganz ohne Internet und wo ich nicht dran denken muss.


Geht mir ganz genauso....das Forum macht echt schon schtig....

----------


## DocMartin

Ach echt, merkt man euch gar nicht an  :bhh: 

Ich hab heut ne schne Mopedtour gemacht  :Top:

----------


## fqy71

> Was hast du denn fr einen Dn und Boni?


Ich hab ein Abi von 2,1 und bis lang keine Boni :grrrr....:  Versuche TMS im nchsten Jahr und FSJ bzw. Krankenpflegeausbildung. Ich wei es einfach nicht  :Nixweiss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ach echt, merkt man euch gar nicht an 
> 
> Ich hab heut ne schne Mopedtour gemacht


Ich hab mein Motorrad vor ein paar Woche verkauft *heul*

----------


## Ria84

man ey...ich kann net pennen... :was ist das...?:

----------


## DocMartin

Ich wnsch euch ne schne Nacht und gesunden Schlaf  :Grinnnss!: 

Damn it in 4 Stunden wieder aufstehen zum Freundschaftsspiel....  :kotzen:

----------


## Kensington

Wah, muss jetzt arbeiten. Bis heut Abend meine Lieben.

----------


## jona1708

@fallen: Das ist eine spitzen Idee denen eine mail zu schreiben. Ich habe sowieso berlegt die noch mal anzurufen Morgen. Mal schaun, bin ganz gespannt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

ja am telefon wirst du wohl eh nicht durch kommen. Ich glaub ich shreib die aber jetzt gleich schon wenn ich die morgen erst losschicke werd ich wohl bis dienstag oder mittwoch auf die antwort warten mssen

----------


## Palimpalim

Oh mann, ich hasse Sonntage. Da kann man nichts machen, auer faul zu Hause rumhocken und hier im Forum surfen... Das Wetter ist wieder mal uerst mies. Hab grad gelesen, dass sie Uni Gieen nen Mathe- Vortest macht. Werd dann jetzt meine Integralrechenknste, Stochastik etc. wieder auf vordermann bringen. Hab ja Gott sei Dank meine Unterlagen noch  :hmmm...:

----------


## _Natalie_

Der Tag ist doof, wurde von ner Biene gestochen =(
Wow, morgen gibts hoffentlich die offizielle Bewerberzahl.

----------


## Alchemist

Ich hoffe, es gibt morgen erste Ergebnisse, die Bewerberzahl hilft mir nicht weiter.

----------


## LaTraviata

Kinners, Kinners ...
drfte ich mich wohl erdreisten, die Glaskugel endlich mal aus dem Thread herauszurollen?! :Grinnnss!: 

Sptestens Mittwoch wissen diejenigen mit sehr gutem Abitur, als auch die Langzeitwarter Bescheid. Ihr AdH'ler msst Euch ohnehin noch gedulden... da bringt es auch nichts, den lieben langen Tag hier das Forum vollzuspammen... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Oh mann, ich hasse Sonntage. Da kann man nichts machen, auer faul zu Hause rumhocken und hier im Forum surfen... Das Wetter ist wieder mal uerst mies. Hab grad gelesen, dass sie Uni Gieen nen Mathe- Vortest macht. Werd dann jetzt meine Integralrechenknste, Stochastik etc. wieder auf vordermann bringen. Hab ja Gott sei Dank meine Unterlagen noch


Da hast du was missverstanden ...




> Speziell fr die Studienanfnger der Studiengnge
> 
> Humanmedizin
> Zahnmedizin
> wird ein Mathematik Vorkurs angeboten.
> 
> Ein Vortest findet am 12.10. 2010 im Rahmen der Studieneinfhrungswoche statt. *Auf der Basis Ihres Ergebnisses im Vortest wird ggf. eine Empfehlung fr den Vorkurs ausgesprochen*.


http://www.uni-giessen.de/cms/studiu...mathe-medizin/

Sinnvoll ist das nur bedingt.
Lediglich in den ersten 3 Monaten, in Physik, sind GRUNDLEGENDE Mathekenntnisse gefragt. Allerdings nicht mehr als ber das Abitur hinausgehend.
Ansonsten, abgesehen vom Physikteil, ist der Matheanteil im Studium so gut wie gleich 0.

_Lediglich bei Zahnmedizin sieht das auf Grund des weit greren Chemieanteils etwas anders aus._

----------


## bb-freak

Edit: sry, hat sich erledigt

----------


## Palimpalim

> Da hast du was missverstanden ...
> 
> 
> http://www.uni-giessen.de/cms/studiu...mathe-medizin/
> 
> Sinnvoll ist das nur bedingt.
> Lediglich in den ersten 3 Monaten, in Physik, sind GRUNDLEGENDE Mathekenntnisse gefragt. Allerdings nicht mehr als ber das Abitur hinausgehend.
> Ansonsten, abgesehen vom Physikteil, ist der Matheanteil im Studium so gut wie gleich 0.
> 
> _Lediglich bei Zahnmedizin sieht das auf Grund des weit greren Chemieanteils etwas anders aus._



Also so wie ich das verstanden hab mssen an dem Vortest aber alle mitmachen im Rahmen der Einfhrungswoche. Und dabei schlecht abzuschneiden und dann ne Empfehlung fr so nen Kurs u bekommen wr ja auch bld  :Keks:

----------


## Palimpalim

Man, ich htt jetzt voll Lust auf Kino. Werd mal das Programm durchgehen und schaun, ob was vernnftiges dabei ist.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Der Tag ist doof, wurde von ner Biene gestochen =(
> Wow, morgen gibts hoffentlich die offizielle Bewerberzahl.


Ich hab mir heut morgen belst in den Finger geschnitten *heul* Das Blutet immer noch wie ein Schwein....Und das war vor 2 Stunden....
Und mein Bruder ruft mich grad an und erzhlt mir dass er grad live vor Ich und ich steht und die grad auf em Ring spielen....er steht direkt vor der Bhne... und ich sitz zuhause ohne Auto rum und kann hier nicht weg....

----------


## Linda.1001

Ich und ich? Wo???  :Love: 
Ich hab bald wirklich keine Nerven mehr...kann nicht mal jemand dort anrufen morgen??? Bdde?  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Auf dem Nrgburgring, die haben vor dem DTM Rennen gespielt.

Ich schreib grad ne mail ....

----------


## Linda.1001

Danke Angel, aber ich meinte nicht wegen der Bewerberzahlen.... :Blush:  Oder kann man da schon ne Tendenz ausrechnen? Also selbst dazu wre ich in diesen Tagen nicht fhig.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja so wirklich viel kann man mit der Zahl eigentlich nicht anfangen aber ich hab mich ja auch fr Abibesten beworben obwol ich da 0 Chance hab. Dann sieht man aber seinen Rangplatz im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr und in Verbindung mit den Bewerberzahlen kann man sich dann ja schon was denken.

----------


## Palimpalim

Also so ganz versteh ich das jetzt auch nicht. Hab mich auch bei Abibesten und Wartezeitquote beworben (aber natrlich ohne Chancen). Ich bekomm da jetzt also einen Rang??? Was sagt mir der dann bzw. kann ich mir mit dem schon was ausrechnen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Auf dem Ablehnungsbescheid steht halt drauf ihre Note: 1,7 Ihr Rang283
DN des letzen genommenen Bewerbers 1,2 Grenzrang 65

Wenn jetzt dieses Jahr steht ihr Rang 210
Grenzrang 70 oder so dann weit du dass es zumind. mal in deinem Bundesland weniger Leute gab die besser waren als du als im letzten WS...

Wenn da natrlich dann dieses Jahr steht ihr Rang 500
und Grenzrang 50 dann kannst du dir ja denken dass das nicht besonders gut ist.

----------


## Palimpalim

Aber so richtog aussagekrftig is das ja dann nicht, weil es in alen anderen Bundeslndern ja komplett anders aussehen knnte. Im AdH gibts ja keine Lnderlisten mehr.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja klar *g* das ist alles nur noch mehr Stoff zum Spekulieren.... Ich bin mal auf die WZ gespannt... Ich glaube es werden 11 mit 2,5 oder so.... (reine Spekulation) Aber ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich dass es abluft wie im letzten Jahr..die von der zvs sagen immer ja vieleicht am freitag, vieleicht am montag...blabal dann heit es heut mittag ab 3 und dienstags heit es dann nach 12 und dann heit es erst um 3 und dann vor Mittwoch 10 Uhr gibts nix...usw. ...war letztes Jahr genau so....und irgend so ein Held hat gepostet dass die Bescheide im ADH schon um 0 Uhr online gestellt wrden ...natrlich war ich die ganz Nacht wach, und was gabs nix...morgens so um 11 waren sie online und dann konntest du auf Daisy nicht zugreifen weil der Server berlastet war, das Forum is abgestrzt und am Tel bei der zvs war dauerbesetzt.

----------


## Palimpalim

Also ich glaub, dass die Wartezeitquote hher liegen wird. Ich schtze 12 WS und nen Schnitt von 2,9. Abibestenquote in Bayern wird wohl bei 1,0 - 1,1 liegen, glaub ich.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wenn die nchsten Tage das Forum zusammenbricht wei man dass die zvs Ergebnisse rausrckt *g*
Ich werd das ADH so machen dass ich bei der ZVS anrufe sobald das Forum nicht mehr geht *g*

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ja klar *g* das ist alles nur noch mehr Stoff zum Spekulieren.... Ich bin mal auf die WZ gespannt... Ich glaube es werden 11 mit 2,5 oder so.... (reine Spekulation)


Oh bitte nicht, bitte 2,6 mit 11  :hmmm...:  . Mein Gott, mir ist schon ganz schlecht vor Aufregung.


 :Blush:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mich wrds echt extrem wundern wenns 12 wird.... da mssten sich ja schon extrem viel bewerben die mehr als 12 ws haben...und ich glaub nicht dass 1600 Leute sich mehr als 6 Jahre nach ihrem Abi noch spontan dazu entschlieen HM zu studieren. Das ist doch eher die Minderheit...die ganzen mit 12 WS sind ja eher die kl. Warter und da werden wohl wenige mit 13 oder 14 WS dabei sein.... 
Ich drck dir ganz fest die Daumen

----------


## jona1708

...ich bin mal gespannt auf meinen Rang mit 1,5.  :kotzen:

----------


## Palimpalim

Naja, ich denk es sind halt auch viele vom letzten WS brig, die keinen Platz mit 10 wS bekommen haben. Die kommen dann jetzt zunchst zum Zug. Hihi, bin ja gespannt, was ich fr nen Rang in der Wartezeitquote hab...

----------


## a_84

Also 11 und 2,5 werden es sicher nicht, dann wr ich nmlich genau drin, und dafr wirds nicht reichen...vom WiSe sind theoretisch noch 1800 Leute vor mir, plus der Neubewerber vom SoSe plus der Neubewerber von diesm WiSe...und es gibts ja im schlimmsten Fall nur knapp 1800 Pltze...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja das sind die ganzen 12er schlechter als 2,2 (wobei das eigentlich ja nicht schlecht ist) aber ich schon davon aus dass es noch ein paar mit 11 ws schaffen...

----------


## jona1708

Bald kommt alles raus und wir wissen alle Bescheid. ::-dance:

----------


## jona1708

> Also 11 und 2,5 werden es sicher nicht, dann wr ich nmlich genau drin, und dafr wirds nicht reichen...vom WiSe sind theoretisch noch 1800 Leute vor mir, plus der Neubewerber vom SoSe plus der Neubewerber von diesm WiSe...und es gibts ja im schlimmsten Fall nur knapp 1800 Pltze...


1800 Pltze fr Warter?

----------


## Palimpalim

Ne, des glaub ich ehrlichgesagt nicht, weil ja auch angeblich insegesamt 41000 Bewerber da sind. Davon sind bestimmt ca. 20 % Warter, schtze ich mal. Und wenn man die Zahlen von a 84 sieht, denk ich, dass es nur ab 12 WS klappt!!!

----------


## Palimpalim

> 1800 Pltze fr Warter?


Ja, 20 % von ca. 8700 ::-dance:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja bald werden wir es wissen..... bei uns is die Sonne jetzt auch weg, den ganzen Tag wars noch voll warm aber jetzt macht sichs so langsam zu...bldes Wetter schei Tag und mein Finger tut immer noch weh *g*

----------


## a_84

12 WS mit schlechtem 2er Schnitt Schnitt oder 11 mit sehr gutem, kann man sich ja eigentlich ganz gut ausrechnen bzw absehen. Is ja jedes Jahr der gleiche Krempel.

----------


## Palimpalim

Wenns bld luft, hinkt man immer ein WS hinterher... Wenns bei mir dieses WS nicht klappt, werd ich mich auch zu den Wartern einreihen und whrenddessen Geld verdienen. Hat den Vorteil, dann keinen Kredit mehr zu brauchen und gleich in ne Wohnung ziehen zu knnen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja mir wird es wohl genauso gehen. Aber ich wei noch nicht ob ich wirklich so lange warte...ich bin ja jetzt schon 23 und wenn ich dann noch 5-6 Jahre warten muss (hab zz 2ws) bin ich ja schon fast 30.... wei nicht ob ich dann noch bock zu hab..... keine Ahnung...

----------


## jona1708

Nicht all zu pessimistisch ihr Lieben! Ihr habt doch 'nen 1er Schnitt, da drften die Hoffnungen doch nicht allzu gestorben sein?!

Und wieso nicht im SoSe bewerben?

Okay, fallen, bei dir war ja das Problem, dass du nur in Homburg bleiben kannst?!?! Oder?

----------


## Palimpalim

Dieses Sommersemester werden die Chancen denke ich nicht besser werden, wegen den Doppeljahrgngen. Und wenn es dieses Jahr nicht klappt, dann wirds wohl lngerfristig nichts, denn der NC kennt nur eine Richtung!

----------


## DocMartin

Gibts eigentlich hier noch irgendjemanden, der auch bers ADH nach Dresden will?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja leider...aber ich hab ja noch immer Hoffnung... ich versuche optimistisch zu bleiben und wenns dieses Jahr nix wird such ich mir nen Job und mach TMS. Und in 3 Jahren siehts vieleicht dann auch so aus dass ich hier weg ziehen kann.... hoffentlich...aber irgendwie will ich mir da jetzt noch gar keine Gedanken machen...lieber hoffen dass es dieses WS irgendwie klappt.

----------


## Palimpalim

bers AdH will ich schon, aber nicht nach Dresden  :hmmm...:

----------


## _Natalie_

Wegen Sommersemester usw, also bei mir hats letztes SS mit 1,7 nicht gereicht. Wei nicht, wieso das jetzt auf einmal klappen sollte^^

----------


## Hippietyp

> Dieses Sommersemester werden die Chancen denke ich nicht besser werden, wegen den Doppeljahrgngen. Und wenn es dieses Jahr nicht klappt, dann wirds wohl lngerfristig nichts, denn der NC kennt nur eine Richtung!


Die jetzt kommenden Doppeljahrgnge knnen sich doch noch gar nicht zum nchsten Sommersemester bewerben.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hatte mich im ss auch nicht beworben...hatte es mir zwar fr mainz berlegt aber habs dann doch nicht gemacht. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich ja noch keinen Dienst und ich hoffe einfach dass der mir dieses WS weiter hilft

----------


## _Natalie_

> Die jetzt kommenden Doppeljahrgnge knnen sich doch noch gar nicht zum nchsten Sommersemester bewerben.


Naja, je mehr Bewerber zum WS, desto mehr Leute bleiben ohne Studienplatz und bewerben sich natrlich nochmal zum SS, ergo vermehrte Bewerberzahlen auch im SS.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Die jetzt kommenden Doppeljahrgnge knnen sich doch noch gar nicht zum nchsten Sommersemester bewerben.


Es gibt doch irgendein Bundesland dass den Doppeljahrgang teilt. Die G9er machen im Feb. Abi und die G8er im Sommer. Ich wei aber nicht mehr wo genau das war...kann sein dass es BaW war...

----------


## Palimpalim

> Es gibt doch irgendein Bundesland dass den Doppeljahrgang teilt. Die G9er machen im Feb. Abi und die G8er im Sommer. Ich wei aber nicht mehr wo genau das war...kann sein dass es BaW war...



Ne, des is bei uns in Bayern :Blush:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ah ok...wusste es nicht mehr genau *g* 
Die Politiker die sich diese G8 ******* ausgedacht haben gehren gesteinigt...die mssten mit ihrem Privatvermgen neue Pltze schaffen....

----------


## Kensington

In Baw kommt der Doppeljahrgang erst 2012. Das wird ne krasse Angelegenheit. Meine Schwester macht in diesem Jahr Abi und geht wohl dann ins Ausland.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Der Tag ist doof, wurde von ner Biene gestochen =(
> Wow, morgen gibts hoffentlich die offizielle Bewerberzahl.


Was macht eigentlich dein Bienenstich?

----------


## _Natalie_

Finger ist dick, Frau ist unglcklich ;)

----------


## Linda.1001

> Was macht eigentlich dein Bienenstich?


Also ich htt jetzt auch Apetit drauf.  :Grinnnss!:  :Blush:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Oh ja....das wr mal was! Ich hab aber glaub ich nix da um den jetzt zu backen ...leider...
Aber das wr mal was fr morgen...ne gute Ablenkbeschftigung backen *g*

----------


## Linda.1001

Denk mal nicht, ich hab heute 2 Sorten Muffins gebacken und war trotzdem die ganze Zeit am Grbeln.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Palimpalim

Mhhh, lecker Muffins... Ich mag am liebsten die Schokomuffins mit den Schokostckchen. Und dann am besten frisch aus dem Ofen, wenn sie innen noch leicht weich und flssig sind.... Oh, ich krieg so Hunger...

----------


## DocMartin

Ich werd morgen mal nen geilen Schmandmandarinenkuchen machen  ::-dance:

----------


## Palimpalim

Oh, is da etwa ein versteckter Hausmann am Werk?  :hmmm...: 
Ich liiiebe backen, nur ist das immer so umstndlich und kochen kann ich berhaupt nicht leiden.

----------


## DocMartin

Bei mir ist eher umgekehrt. Ich koche richtig gern und backen ist eher so...naja hab halt Bock auf Kuchen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Unglaublich aber wahr ich wurde erhrt....gerade kam mein Bruder vorbei und hatte ne Sahne Nusstorte dabei.....mmmm lecker

----------


## Palimpalim

Wiee gemein... Ich will auch...
Lass sie dir schmecken und sieh sie als Strkung fr morgen an!

----------


## Palimpalim

Wei jemand, ab wann man die zvs morgen nerven kann? Ich muss ab Mittag arbeiten und dann wrs schn, schon Infos zu haben (selbst wenns schlechte sind). Dann kann man sich immer noch abregen.

----------


## Alchemist

Nabend ihr,
Ich hoffe, ihr macht euch keinen Riesenstress (im Gegensatz zu mir) und knntet bis Mittwoch geduldig bleiben. Mir ist was eingefallen, das ich nicht ganz verstehe - 20 Prozent der Pltze gehen an die Abiturbesten, okay. Was passiert aber, wenn mehr als 20 % aller Bewerber eines Bundeslandes 1,0 haben? Oder ist dieser Fall ausgeschlossen? Vllt. klingt meine Frage naiv oder doof, aber ich kenn mich mit Bewerberzahlen (der letzten Jahren) nicht aus, von daher kenne ich nicht die Situation.

----------


## DocMartin

Wie denkt ihr eigentlich ber die Vorbild Funktion von rzten? 

Also fndet ihr es ok, wenn ihr eurem Patienten sagt, er soll aufhren zu Rauchen, weil er davon Lungenkrebs kriegt und euch danach in der Pause schn eine ansteckt? Oder wenn ihr euren Patienten nahe legt, 10 Kilo abzuspecken, weil die Diabetesgefahr so hoch ist, aber selbst 20 Kilo zu viel drauf habt?

Aus Sicht des Patienten ist das bestimmt nicht so berzeugend, aber andererseits hat ja jeder die Verantwortung fr seinen eigenen Krper...

----------


## Palimpalim

> Nabend ihr,
> Ich hoffe, ihr macht euch keinen Riesenstress (im Gegensatz zu mir) und knntet bis Mittwoch geduldig bleiben. Mir ist was eingefallen, das ich nicht ganz verstehe - 20 Prozent der Pltze gehen an die Abiturbesten, okay. Was passiert aber, wenn mehr als 20 % aller Bewerber eines Bundeslandes 1,0 haben? Oder ist dieser Fall ausgeschlossen? Vllt. klingt meine Frage naiv oder doof, aber ich kenn mich mit Bewerberzahlen (der letzten Jahren) nicht aus, von daher kenne ich nicht die Situation.


Der Rest rutscht dann, soweit ich wei ins AdH :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Wie denkt ihr eigentlich ber die Vorbild Funktion von rzten? 
> 
> Also fndet ihr es ok, wenn ihr eurem Patienten sagt, er soll aufhren zu Rauchen, weil er davon Lungenkrebs kriegt und euch danach in der Pause schn eine ansteckt? Oder wenn ihr euren Patienten nahe legt, 10 Kilo abzuspecken, weil die Diabetesgefahr so hoch ist, aber selbst 20 Kilo zu viel drauf habt?
> 
> Aus Sicht des Patienten ist das bestimmt nicht so berzeugend, aber andererseits hat ja jeder die Verantwortung fr seinen eigenen Krper...



Ich war jetzt lange genug im Krankenhaus und die rzte dort haben voll ihrem VOrbild entsprochen. Von denen die ich kennengelernt habe war keiner Raucher und es waren durchgehend Sportskanonen. Sicher hat jeder seine kleinen Lasterchen, aber rzte sind, so wie ich meine, sehr gesundheitsbewusst und achten auf sich selbst.

----------


## Alchemist

Ja, ich finde auch die Vorbildfunktion eines Arztes ist schonmal eine der wichtigsten Eigenschaften.  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nabend ihr,
> Ich hoffe, ihr macht euch keinen Riesenstress (im Gegensatz zu mir) und knntet bis Mittwoch geduldig bleiben. Mir ist was eingefallen, das ich nicht ganz verstehe - 20 Prozent der Pltze gehen an die Abiturbesten, okay. Was passiert aber, wenn mehr als 20 % aller Bewerber eines Bundeslandes 1,0 haben? Oder ist dieser Fall ausgeschlossen? Vllt. klingt meine Frage naiv oder doof, aber ich kenn mich mit Bewerberzahlen (der letzten Jahren) nicht aus, von daher kenne ich nicht die Situation.


Ich glaub in der Abibestenquote gehts nach Punkten und wenn du eben zuwenig Punkte hast dann kanns halt sein dass du selbst mit 1,0 nicht zu den besten gehrtst. Aber dann gehts im ADH weiter. 

@ Doc
Fast alle rzte die ich kenne rauchen, oder wiegen zuviel, oder trinken Regelmig Alk.... aber auer das bergewicht bekommen das die Patienten nicht mit....finde das muss jeder fr sich entscheiden. 
Ich denke auch es kommt drauf an wie man das den Pat. rber bringt...wenn man morgens bei der Visit mit nem Wurstbrot im Mund zum Pat. murmelt :"sie mssen unbedingt abnehmen" und selbst 200kg wiegt ist das nicht gerade gut. Aber wenn man dem Pat. erklrt dass es in seiner Situation mit z. b Diabetes oder nach ner Hft op oder so nicht schlecht wre mehr auf sein Gewicht zu achten ist das schon ok.

----------


## Hippietyp

Einige rzte im Krankenhaus, in dem ich KPP mache sind sogar alt. Obwohl alt sein das Krebsrisiko erhht! Wie sollen die einem Patienten jemals glaubhaft erzhlen, dass man "in dem Alter" mal zur Vorsorge gehen sollte?

Dicke und Raucher sind noch lange nicht doof - die wissen in der Regel schon selbst, dass das eher ungesund ist. Dafr brauchen die nicht Barbie und Ken als Onkel Doktor.

----------


## Palimpalim

[QUOTE=fallenangel30487;926649]
Fast alle rzte die ich kenne rauchen, oder wiegen zuviel, oder trinken Regelmig Alk.... QUOTE]


Also das kann ich so jetzt nicht besttigen, aber es gibt sicher auch ausnahmen. Ich find man erkennt es aber schon aber auch an den Studenten selbst. Die Medizinstudenten treiben viel Sport, sind in der Regel nicht  bergewichtig, etc. Zum Beispiel Studis, die viel mit dem Computer arbeiten haben hufig einen kleinen Bauchansatz  :Party:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fuhl.

bei uns in der klinik rauchen viele rzte. bei mir auf station raucht nen drittel, aber alkohol trinken 100%.

----------


## Geerthe

> Nabend ihr,
> Ich hoffe, ihr macht euch keinen Riesenstress (im Gegensatz zu mir) und knntet bis Mittwoch geduldig bleiben. Mir ist was eingefallen, das ich nicht ganz verstehe - 20 Prozent der Pltze gehen an die Abiturbesten, okay. Was passiert aber, wenn mehr als 20 % aller Bewerber eines Bundeslandes 1,0 haben? Oder ist dieser Fall ausgeschlossen? Vllt. klingt meine Frage naiv oder doof, aber ich kenn mich mit Bewerberzahlen (der letzten Jahren) nicht aus, von daher kenne ich nicht die Situation.


So oder so hnlich habe ich gerade auch gedacht.
Die Wartesemester mten eigentlich mehr und mehr ansteigen , weil , wenn immer mehr Bewerber auf die ,in etwa, gleich Studienplatzzahl, und immer besseres Abi...
dann knnen die mit 1,8 auch nur warten und die mit 1,2 nur im AdH noch rein kommen. Das ist doch alles ein Wahnsinn.
Wir knnen doch nicht alle im Ausland erst mal VBL studieren und dann in D unsere Wartesemester zusammen bekommen haben und dann noch den Fachdoc, dann sind wir alt bevor wir anfangen , besonders als Frau und so qualiviziert, wer soll denn den Arzt noch bezahlen knnen?

Geerthe

----------


## Palimpalim

Meinst du damit gelegenheitstrinken oder richtig saufen? Weil das kann ich mir jetzt nicht so richtig vorstellen...
Aber ich find das eigentlich auch nicht weiter schlimm, wenn es die Arbeit in keiner Form beeintrchtigt. Auch find ich es super wenn ein Arzt die Krankheit/Verletzung seines Patienten schon mal hatte, weil es sich hier um Erfahrungswerte handelt. SO wird der Patient optimal beraten.

----------


## fuhl.

> Meinst du damit gelegenheitstrinken oder richtig saufen? Weil das kann ich mir jetzt nicht so richtig vorstellen...
> Aber ich find das eigentlich auch nicht weiter schlimm, wenn es die Arbeit in keiner Form beeintrchtigt. Auch find ich es super wenn ein Arzt die Krankheit/Verletzung seines Patienten schon mal hatte, weil es sich hier um Erfahrungswerte handelt. SO wird der Patient optimal beraten.



natrlich nur ab und zu. 
gelegenheitstrinken wre ja auch schon eine form von abhngigkeit nach jelinek.

----------


## Palimpalim

> natrlich nur ab und zu. 
> gelegenheitstrinken wre ja auch schon eine form von abhngigkeit nach jelinek.


Na dann. Aber das finde ich auch nicht schlimm, wenn man seine Grenzen kennt. Ich trinke zwar berhaupt keinen Alkohol (an Sylvester gibts alkoholfreien Sekt  ::-winky: ), aber wenn man Dienstfrei hat und feiern geht, ist das doch ok.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Natrlich kenne ich auch rzte die weder rauchen noch trinken, aber das trifft nur auf wenige zu. Was ich total komisch finde ist, dass viele Chef und auch Teilweise Oberrzte, aber hauptschlich Chefrzte die ich so aus meiner Ausbildung kenne nicht gerade dnn sind. Die meisten sind richtig stark bergewichtig *g* Der eine hat sogar ne eigene R- Schrze weil ihm keine der Standardgren passt *g*
Ich bin jetzt auch nicht gerade dnn... nicht fett oder so aber ich hab schon ein paar Kilos zu viel und ich wrde das jetzt nicht als Problem ansehen. 
Und auerdem knnte man das genauso gut andersrum sehen. Wie will ich als schlanker Mensch nen magerschtigen Mdel erzhlen du musst unbedingt mehr essen.... ist genau das selbe nur anders rum...wie gesagt es kommt halt auch immer drauf an wie man was rberbringt

----------


## MediBe

> Ich find man erkennt es aber schon aber auch an den Studenten selbst. Die Medizinstudenten treiben viel Sport, sind in der Regel nicht  bergewichtig, etc. Zum Beispiel Studis, die viel mit dem Computer arbeiten haben hufig einen kleinen Bauchansatz


Na klar. Die Medizinstudenten sind auch alle mit ihrer Privatwolke direkt vom Himmel runtergekommen und vereinen hier auf Erden die Tugenden Weisheit, Flei, Mut und Tapferkeit. Darum tragen sie auch sooft wei ... Eben wie richtige Engel.  :hmmm...: 

Nein, also mal im Ernst. Solche "Vorurteile" finde ich irgendwie ein bisschen merkwrdig. Es gab hier im Forum schon die ein oder andere Diskussion um Vorbildfunktion, Rauchen, Trinken, bergewicht und so weiter. Der intelligenteste Satz den ich dazu gehrt habe, beinhaltete, dass auch die Mediziner und folglich auch die Studenten einfach wie in vielen anderen Fchern einen netten Querschnitt durch die stinknormale Menschenmasse des Landes bilden. Und so ist es auch am besten. Schlielich kann kein Mensch ohne Fehler sein und mir persnlich wre so ein hyper vorbildliches Kerlchen als Onkel Doktor auch nicht unbedingt sympathisch.

----------


## Kensington

Wahh, ich kriege kein Bafg. Voll gemein.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich finde nicht, dass das VOrurteile sind. Und wie ich ja schon sagt, gibt es Ausnahmen. Und das finde ich sogar gut, denn sonst wren wir ja alle gleich und dann wrs langweilig  :hmmm...: 
Aber prinzipiell versuche ich doch, wenn ich schon mit so viel Gesundheit "konfrontiert" werde, ein wenig auf mich zu achten. Dafr habe ich doch dann wohl auch bessere Voraussetzungen, als jemand, der sich mit dieser Thematik nicht so befasst.

----------


## DocMartin

Ich denke auch, dass die rzte mehr auf ihre Gesundheit achten sollten, als andere Menschen, eben weil sie wissen, was bergewicht, Rauchen, Alkohol usw. bewirken knnen und es tglich vor Augen haben.

Von Leherern wird ja auch eine Vorbildfunktion erwartet, obwohl sie nur fr die Weitergabe von Wissen bestimmt sind und der Bnker wird bestimmt auch seine eigenen Finanzen zusammenhalten...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wahh, ich kriege kein Bafg. Voll gemein.


Warum das denn?

----------


## fraenzilein

kensington, da biste nicht alleine...

ich krieg auch keins :Frown:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich auch nicht *g* da friert eher die Hlle zu...

----------


## Kensington

Warum bekommt ihr keins?!

Mein Vater verdient zu viel. Dabei habe ich 3 Geschwister, die sich alle in der Schule befinden. Ahja.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Erstens, weil ich schon ne Ausbildung hab, zweitens weil mein Eltern zusammen zu viel verdienen und drittens und das ist keines Falls auslnderfeindlich gemeint, weil ich den falschen Pass habe....und das ist einfach nur eine Kritik an unserer tollen Politik

----------


## fraenzilein

bei mir ist es die tatsache, dass ich in 4 Jahren 2 Ausbildungen abgeschlossen habe  :Frown: 

man, und wenn mir noch mal einer mit rztemangel kommt, dann....

----------


## Kensington

Achso. Ja, ich bekomme niemals was. Finde ich auch bisschen krass. Gerade Abi gemacht und nie Bafg. Wahh...Da darf mein Dady also fr seine 4 Kinder 4mal zahlen.juhu.
Falscher Pass? Magst du das erklren?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Als ich PT Ausbildung gemacht habe war eine bei mir im Kurs aus Russland. Eltern selbststndig mit einer gutgehenden Kneipe, keine Geschwister. Sie hatte vorher 3 Ausbildung abgebrochen das war die 4te und sie bekam immer noch Bafg und zwar den hchstsatz....was soll man da denn denken....

Als ich Bafg frs Fachabi beantragt hab hat der Beamte dann gemeint...er glaube nicht dass es was gibt dazu htte ich bei dem Elterngehalt einfach den falschen Pass....super aussichten oder?

----------


## DocMartin

Ja, muss schon hart sein, wenn die Eltern viel verdienen  :Hh?:

----------


## Kensington

> Als ich PT Ausbildung gemacht habe war eine bei mir im Kurs aus Russland. Eltern selbststndig mit einer gutgehenden Kneipe, keine Geschwister. Sie hatte vorher 3 Ausbildung abgebrochen das war die 4te und sie bekam immer noch Bafg und zwar den hchstsatz....was soll man da denn denken....
> 
> Als ich Bafg frs Fachabi beantragt hab hat der Beamte dann gemeint...er glaube nicht dass es was gibt dazu htte ich bei dem Elterngehalt einfach den falschen Pass....super aussichten oder?


Ja, das ist echt gemein. Kann ich nachvollziehen. Kenne mich mit Bafg nicht so aus. Nemmt ihr jetzt einen Kredit auf oder was tut ihr?

----------


## Kensington

> Ja, muss schon hart sein, wenn die Eltern viel verdienen


Ne du. So soll das nicht klingen. Klar verdient mein Dad genug, aber finds halt trotzdem krass, da ich 3 Geschwister habe. Wenn wir alle studieren ( was wir tun werden) sind das mindestens 4.000  im Monat, was mein Vater dann zahlen muss fr uns. Das ist schon viel, auch wenn man mehr als der Durchschnitt verdient.
Auerdem arbeitet meine Mum garnicht und trotzdem...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja, muss schon hart sein, wenn die Eltern viel verdienen


Meine Eltern verdienen nicht viel im Gegenteil. Mein Vater is seit ber einem Jahr zuhause weil er krank ist...dementsprechend bekommt er auch nur krankengeld. Meine Mutter arbeitet halbtags in einem Kindergarten. 
Und wenn man ein Haus hat und 2 Kinder bleibt das nix mehr brig....
Wieviel Geld man wirklich hat bzw. wieviel Schulden man hat wird da nicht bercksichtigt...

@ Kensington
Ich nehm mich den KFW Kredit.

----------


## Alchemist

Bei mir wars nicht anders, meine Eltern bekamen kein Kindergeld (beide sind als Lehrer taetig), da sie zu "viel" verdienten. 
@fallenangel30487, nicht alle Auslaender wollen Deutschland abzocken. Ich weiss, dass du das nie behauptet hast und was anderes meintest, aber so ist das immer wenn Buerokratie im Spiel ist.  :Nixweiss:  Ich selbst werd mich auf die Unterstuetzung meiner Ellis verlassen und bei Gelegenheit einen Nebenjob in den Ferien oder so. Fuer ein Stipendium mache ich mir keine Hoffnungen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ne du. So soll das nicht klingen. Klar verdient mein Dad genug, aber finds halt trotzdem krass, da ich 3 Geschwister habe. Wenn wir alle studieren ( was wir tun werden) sind das mindestens 4.000  im Monat, was mein Vater dann zahlen muss fr uns. Das ist schon viel, auch wenn man mehr als der Durchschnitt verdient.
> Auerdem arbeitet meine Mum garnicht und trotzdem...


Soviel Geld htten meine Eltern gar nicht...
Die knnen mir net mal 100 geben oder so weil jetzt schon das Geld hinten und vorne nicht reicht.

----------


## Kensington

Ein Kredit ? Okay, stimmt hast du mal erzhlt Angel.
Meine Eltern finanzieren mir auch das Studium. Aufjeden Fall vorerst.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Bei mir wars nicht anders, meine Eltern bekamen kein Kindergeld (beide sind als Lehrer taetig), da sie zu "viel" verdienten. 
> @fallenangel30487, nicht alle Auslaender wollen Deutschland abzocken. Ich weiss, dass du das nie behauptet hast und was anderes meintest, aber so ist das immer wenn Buerokratie im Spiel ist.  Ich selbst werd mich auf die Unterstuetzung meiner Ellis verlassen und bei Gelegenheit einen Nebenjob in den Ferien oder so. Fuer ein Stipendium mache ich mir keine Hoffnungen.


Ne das stimmt.... ich hab auch nix gegen Auslnder aber ich finds einfach von unseren Politikern nicht ok, dass du ne bessere Chance hast untersttzt zu werden wenn du Auslnder bist, als wenn du Deutscher bist und das nicht nur beim Bafg...das fngt schon in der Grundschule an und das ist einfach nicht ok.

----------


## Kensington

> Soviel Geld htten meine Eltern gar nicht...
> Die knnen mir net mal 100 geben oder so weil jetzt schon das Geld hinten und vorne nicht reicht.


J, da muss ich schon zuegeben, da habe wir es sehr gut. Es gibt ansonsten noch meine wohlhabenden Groeltern etc.. Aber darum geht es ja nicht. Finde es einfach generell bld, dass wikrlich auf sowas wie Grundeigentum, Schulden etc. nicht geachtet wird.

----------


## Kensington

Naja Kindergeld gibts ja auch noch ;)

----------


## Alchemist

> Ne das stimmt.... ich hab auch nix gegen Auslnder aber ich finds einfach von unseren Politikern nicht ok, dass du ne bessere Chance hast untersttzt zu werden wenn du Auslnder bist, als wenn du Deutscher bist und das nicht nur beim Bafg...das fngt schon in der Grundschule an und das ist einfach nicht ok.


Ja, also... mit der deutschen Politik kenne ich mich nicht ausgezeichnet aus, aber selber als Auslaender muss ich zugeben, dass du Recht hast. 

Hauptsache es gibt morgen, uebermorgen oder Mittwoch guuute Nachrichten.  ::-stud:

----------


## Kensington

Ich kann das mit den Auslndern so nicht unterschreiben. Meine Mutter ist Auslnderin und sehe da keinen Unterschied zu meinem Vater in der staatlichen Behandlung. Genausowenig bei meinem Freund, der auch Auslnder ist.

----------


## Alchemist

Ja klar, es ist immer subjektiv und auf die/den jeweilige/n Situation/Fall bezogen.  :Smilie: 
PS: Gute Nacht ihr, geh off.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kensington

Natrlich liegt das auch am Herkunftsstaat ;)

----------


## DocMartin

Ist schon nen bischen Jammern auf hohem Niveau oder? In Deutschland hat jeder die Mglichkeit zu studieren oder eine Ausbildung zu machen und wenn sich hier manche beschweren, dass ihre Eltern zu viel verdienen, was ja an sich schon paradox ist, dann find ich das schon fast unverschhmt denjenigen gegenber, die aufs Bafg angewiesen sind.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich glaub das kommt auch auf das Land an und ob es EU oder nicht EU Ausland ist. 
Aber egal Fakt ist wir bekommen keins das ist zwar sch*** aber das Leben geht weiter und die Welt auch nicht unter *g*

Ich werd mich nach dem Physikum auf ein Stipendium einer regionalen Klinik bewerben.

----------


## Beniamin

@ fallenangel30487: Bafg @ Pass - wirste nicht glauben, werde ich aber dir antworten , weil ich fr sinvoll finde: ich selbst , bin nicht in Deutschland geboren , erst mit 20 hier gekommen , wohnte vorher in Osten, hatte aber meine Trume. Nachdem ich gekommen bin habe zuerst im KH 3 Monate frs nix gearbeitet, danach 9 Monate lang fr 250 Euro monatlich ( Praktikum ), war nie beim Arbeitsamt, nie Wohngeld beantragt , war zu stolz. Nach einem Jahr die Ausbildung gemacht, die ganze Zeit nebenbei gearbeitet , es waren manchmal 36 Std. am Stck...weil ich es wollte...habe auch durchgezogen. Details werde ich hier nicht reinschreiben, kennen meine Freunde, das reicht. Heute habe ich mein Beruf, guten Job, eigene Firma in Osten und verdiene verdammt gut. Ist aber alles unwichtig. Will einfach ein Arzt werden. 
An Dich: Pass hat damit nix zu tun...kannste mir glauben. Ein Mensch ist ein Mensch....
Ein Reisepass hat dabei nix zu bedeuten...

----------


## Kensington

Benjamin, das geht irgendwie am Thema vorbei, so leid es mir tut!

Doc, klar ist das Jammern auf hohen Niveau. Genau wie es Jammern auf hohem Niveau ist sich bei 1,0 um den Studienplatz zu sorgen. F r andere ist es schon Jammern auf hohem Niveau, dass man sich berhaupt darber aufregt, einen bestimmten Platz zu bekommen, wenn ihnen garkeine zusteht.
Jeder beschwert sich immer ber das, was auf seinem Standart beruht. Das ist selbstverstndlich.
Keine beschwert sich ja hier darber, dass andere fr sie den Bafgplatz lassen sollten obwohl dessen Eltern weniger haben,, sondern lediglich darber, dass der Bafganspruch einfach zu wenig Facetten abdeckt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ist schon nen bischen Jammern auf hohem Niveau oder? In Deutschland hat jeder die Mglichkeit zu studieren oder eine Ausbildung zu machen und wenn sich hier manche beschweren, dass ihre Eltern zu viel verdienen, was ja an sich schon paradox ist, dann find ich das schon fast unverschhmt denjenigen gegenber, die aufs Bafg angewiesen sind.


Genau und weit du wer Bafg bekommt? Genau die Kinder von Hartz 4 Empfngern!!!! Der freibetrag ist doch vollkommen unrealistisch...hallo 1500 fr ne Familie!!! Davon kann doch keine Fam. mit Haus leben. alleine das Benzin, Haus + Versicherungen kosten schon soviel. 
Ja und ich wr drauf angewiesen weil meine Eltern zz von 400 im Monat leben mssen und davon soll man leben? Alleine das Benzin kostet fast 200 im Monat. 
Wenn man 4000 Netto im Monat hat ist das ja echt was anders, dann versteh ich das mein kein Bafg bekommt!
So und jetzt kommst du und sagst das wr unverschmt...ja es ist unerschmt und zwar dass es in D. Leute gibt die was aus sich machen wollen und sich dafr 50000 aufnehmen mssen um berhaupt studieren zu knnen und das mit Nebenjob. 

Ich hab seit meinem Realschulabschluss immer gearbeitet Ausbildung + Nebenjob teilweise 12 Stunden pro Tag, Praktikum und danach Abi auch mit Nebenjob, dann FSJ usw... und ich hab nie gejammert dass ich nix bekomme, aber jetzt wo ich es echt bruchte find ich es doch schon ein bisschen seltsam wer so alles Bafg bekommt und wer nicht!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Benjamin, das geht irgendwie am Thema vorbei, so leid es mir tut!
> 
> Doc, klar ist das Jammern auf hohen Niveau. Genau wie es Jammern auf hohem Niveau ist sich bei 1,0 um den Studienplatz zu sorgen. F r andere ist es schon Jammern auf hohem Niveau, dass man sich berhaupt darber aufregt, einen bestimmten Platz zu bekommen, wenn ihnen garkeine zusteht.
> Jeder beschwert sich immer ber das, was auf seinem Standart beruht. Das ist selbstverstndlich.
> Keine beschwert sich ja hier darber, dass andere fr sie den Bafgplatz lassen sollten obwohl dessen Eltern weniger haben,, sondern lediglich darber, dass der Bafganspruch einfach zu wenig Facetten abdeckt.


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Beniamin

fallenangel30487 : haste recht , keine Frage. 
Was mir halt nicht gepast hast : Reisepass...  Es ist auch schon schn traurig was uns jetzt erwartet ( hoffentlich ) , viele von uns kriegen nix , das System in Deutschland kann kaum jemand verstehen , die Merkel auch net :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wie gesagt ich kenn es halt von dem konkreten Fall und das ist schon echt komisch, dass jemand Bafg bekommt der 3 Ausbildungen abbricht und dessen Eltern ne eigene Kneipe haben...
Ich finde einfach dass die Freibetrge unrealistisch sind. Entweder darf nur 1 Elternteil arbeiten (und davon kann eine Fam. ja wohl kaum leben), oder Hartz 4 Empfnger ..... und die normalen Mittelstand Fam. fallen mal wieder aus dem System....

----------


## Kensington

Ich kann das System sehr wohl verstehen, jedoch ist es eben immer verbesserungswrdig. Wenn wir uns andere Staaten angucken, geht es uns sehr gut.

----------


## DocMartin

> Genau und weit du wer Bafg bekommt? Genau die Kinder von Hartz 4 Empfngern!!!! Der freibetrag ist doch vollkommen unrealistisch...hallo 1500 fr ne Familie!!! Davon kann doch keine Fam. mit Haus leben. alleine das Benzin, Haus + Versicherungen kosten schon soviel. 
> Ja und ich wr drauf angewiesen weil meine Eltern zz von 400 im Monat leben mssen und davon soll man leben? Alleine das Benzin kostet fast 200 im Monat.


Also die Behauptung, dass nur Hartz4 Kinder Bafg bekommen ist einfach nur lcherlich. Ich hab noch 2 Geschwister, die auch beide studieren und wir kriegen alle drei Bafg, obwohl meine Eltern voll arbeiten und zwar mehr als jedes andere Paar, dass ich kenne. Also wr ich mit solchen Aussagen nen bischen vorsichtig!

----------


## Kensington

> Wie gesagt ich kenn es halt von dem konkreten Fall und das ist schon echt komisch, dass jemand Bafg bekommt der 3 Ausbildungen abbricht und dessen Eltern ne eigene Kneipe haben...
> Ich finde einfach dass die Freibetrge unrealistisch sind. Entweder darf nur 1 Elternteil arbeiten (und davon kann eine Fam. ja wohl kaum leben), oder Hartz 4 Empfnger ..... und die normalen Mittelstand Fam. fallen mal wieder aus dem System....


Naja, bei mir arbeitet auch nur mein Dad und wir berleben  :Blush:

----------


## Kensington

> Also die Behauptung, dass nur Hartz4 Kinder Bafg bekommen ist einfach nur lcherlich. Ich hab noch 2 Geschwister, die auch beide studieren und wir kriegen alle drei Bafg, obwohl meine Eltern voll arbeiten und zwar mehr als jedes andere Paar, dass ich kenne. Also wr ich mit solchen Aussagen nen bischen vorsichtig!


Ein **nur** habe ich in Angels Beitrag nicht gelesen. Ich glaube nicht, dass es anmaend gemeint war.
Ich gnne es jedem Hartz 4 Empfnger Kind wie auch zum Beispiel dir, wo beide Eltern arbeiten und zu wenig haben. Da ist doch vllig gleich.
Die andere Frage ist noch, wie sehr man was fr seine Eltern kann ;)

----------


## Beniamin

s.Thema hat keine Ende ???
Ist wie es ist , hauptsache kommen wir rein , alles andere krigen wir auch hin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kensington

> s.Thema hat keine Ende ???
> Ist wie es ist , hauptsache kommen wir rein , alles andere krigen wir auch hin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ist doch auch okay mal eine Diskussion zu fhren, oder nicht? Erweitert dem Horizont.

----------


## _Natalie_

Wei jemand ob die Geschwisterregelung nur in BW oder auch bundesweit gilt?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Also die Behauptung, dass nur Hartz4 Kinder Bafg bekommen ist einfach nur lcherlich. Ich hab noch 2 Geschwister, die auch beide studieren und wir kriegen alle drei Bafg, obwohl meine Eltern voll arbeiten und zwar mehr als jedes andere Paar, dass ich kenne. Also wr ich mit solchen Aussagen nen bischen vorsichtig!


Ich nie behauptet dass es "nur" Kinder von Harzt 4 Empfngern bekommen. Wenn ich noch jngere Geschwister htte wrd ich vieleicht auch was bekommen, aber mein Bruder ist schon lter. Ich gnn es dir ja auch, dass du was bekommst und ich auch nie behauptet dass deine Eltern nicht hart arbeiten, aber Leute anzugreifen die es genauso ntig htten wie du ist doch ziemlich unverschmt. Nur weil du zu den Glcklichen gehrst die Bafg bekommen heit es noch lange nicht dass es nicht andere Leute gibt die das Geld mehr als gebrauchen knnten und es nicht bekommen.

----------


## Beniamin

@ Kensington : sicherlich ist das ok , nur ... einige von uns sind zu persnlich finde ich und es geht nur um s. System an sich...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wei jemand ob die Geschwisterregelung nur in BW oder auch bundesweit gilt?


Das mit den Studiengebhren, oder mit dem Bafg?
Die Regelung mit den Studiengebhren gibts auch in anderen Bundeslndern, wei aber jetzt nicht genau in welchen ich glaub noch in Bayern...

@Kensington
Find ich auch....*g*
Die Diskussion ist ja nicht bse gemeint.... find das eigentlich immer recht unterhaltsam wr ja langweilig wenn alle die gleiche Meinung htten

----------


## _Natalie_

> Das mit den Studiengebhren, oder mit dem Bafg?
> Die Regelung mit den Studiengebhren gibts auch in anderen Bundeslndern, wei aber jetzt nicht genau in welchen ich glaub noch in Bayern...


Mit den Studiengebhren, bekomm nmlich auch kein Bafg! =/ Also meiner Schwester, die hier in BW studiert, wurden die Studiengebhren erlassen. Hoff, dass das auch die anderen Bundeslnder so handhaben. Hab aber bis jetzt noch nichts dazu bundesweit gefunden. Wenn dann wrden ja das saarland oder Rostock, also Mecklenburg vorpommern, zutreffen.. naja, erstmal Studienplatz bekommen ;)

----------


## Beniamin

@fallenangel30487: so wie ich das hier lese : dir steht das erlich zu , finde auch totall kacke, dass leute wie du alles selbst finanzieren mssen. Ich werde es auch tun , wobei es sicherlich nicht einfach wird.

Aber ihr sollt Euch damit nicht zu viel beschftigen : es ist Zeit fr die Zulassungen und nix sollte Euch die Freude versauen...

Sind nicht die ersten und nicht die letzen die nix kriegen...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Mit den Studiengebhren, bekomm nmlich auch kein Bafg! =/ Also meiner Schwester, die hier in BW studiert, wurden die Studiengebhren erlassen. Hoff, dass das auch die anderen Bundeslnder so handhaben. Hab aber bis jetzt noch nichts dazu bundesweit gefunden. Wenn dann wrden ja das saarland oder Rostock, also Mecklenburg vorpommern, zutreffen.. naja, erstmal Studienplatz bekommen ;)


Also im Saarland gibts keien Gebhren mehr, du musst nur 140 Semsterbeitrag und Ticket zahlen. Das Tiket kannst du dir erstatten lassen wenn du in Hom wohnst. Dann bekommst du nochmal 88 zurck.

----------


## Kensington

Wah geil. Ich zieh ins Saarland. haha. Dann kann ich mir ja noch n Loft leisten und nachts geh ich zum Angel in den Pool hihi

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja der steht ja bei meinen Eltern *g* und der wird im Oktober wieder abgebaut *g* eh aber wir haben hier einige Freibder und Seen in die man Nachts mal schnell springen kann *g*
Die Wohnungen in Hom und Umgebung sind auch nicht so teuer...mit viel Glck gibts 2 zkm schon ab 200 kalt

----------


## DocMartin

Oh man, gibt es eine tragischere Geschichte als Star Wars?  :Oh nee...:  :Loove:

----------


## _Natalie_

Ach stimmt ja, Saarland hat ja gar keine Studiengebhren! Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Hatten die nicht mal Studiengebhren von 200 Euro oder so? Also neben den Verwaltungskosten etc. Hatte so etwas im Kopf.

----------


## Kensington

Mag aufjeden fall ne Wohnung, die grer als mein Zimmer zu Hause ist ;) Sonst hab ich Platzangst.
Kann mich echt damit anfreundne in der Einde zu wohnen haha. Solang man gut drauf isrt, hat man berall Spa

----------


## Kensington

> Oh man, gibt es eine tragischere Geschichte als Star Wars?


Doccy, hatn emotionalen Anfall. :Blush:

----------


## _Natalie_

Ach seh grad, Studiengebhren wurden zu diesem SS im Saarland abgeschafft, Glck gehabt ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Mag aufjeden fall ne Wohnung, die grer als mein Zimmer zu Hause ist ;) Sonst hab ich Platzangst.
> Kann mich echt damit anfreundne in der Einde zu wohnen haha. Solang man gut drauf isrt, hat man berall Spa


Meine beste Freundin hat ne Wohnung in Wattweiler das ist noch RLP aber nur ca. 10 min. von der Uni weg. Die hat 90qm und kostet komplett 400.
Bei uns im Dorf werden jetzt auch wieder Wohnungen frei...das Haus hat nen Pool *g* die eine hat glaub ich 55qm und kostet 250 kalt, 2 zkb, und die greren dann 300....ist ca. 15 min. von der Uni entfernt. Also du wirst da bestimmt was finden.
Nimmt ihr ein Auto mit falls ihr ins Saarland geht?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ach seh grad, Studiengebhren wurden zu diesem SS im Saarland abgeschafft, Glck gehabt ;)


Ja vorher waren es 300 + 140 in den ersten 2  Semestern und dann 500 +140...aber das ist ja glcklicherweise Vergangenheit

----------


## Kensington

Krass, ist das gnstig, Ich fass es ja nicht. Und auch nur knapp 300 km von daheim. Juchei.
Mal sehen, wie dort die Infrastruktur ist. Nehme vll unseren Zweitwagen, wenn meine Mum einen neuen hat oder eventuell ein neues. Htte so gerne das Fiat 500 Cabrio.
Ja nach Ort kauf ich mir dann eher n geiles neues Fahrrad und ne Bahncard hihi.

----------


## _Natalie_

hmmm, Ich glaub nicht, dass ich ein Auto mit ins Saarland nehmen wrde. Mein Heimatort ist gut zu erreichen und nicht so weit weg. Wenn ich mein Auto unbedingt brauch, ist es also nicht so weit weg und ich kanns im Notfall holen, wenn es sich herausstellt, dass ich doch mein Auto bentige.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Krass, ist das gnstig, Ich fass es ja nicht. Und auch nur knapp 300 km von daheim. Juchei.
> Mal sehen, wie dort die Infrastruktur ist. Nehme vll unseren Zweitwagen, wenn meine Mum einen neuen hat oder eventuell ein neues. Htte so gerne das Fiat 500 Cabrio.
> Ja nach Ort kauf ich mir dann eher n geiles neues Fahrrad und ne Bahncard hihi.


In Hom wrd ich dir schon ein Auto empfehlen... sowas wie sbahn oder so gibts da nicht und auch die bussverbindungen sind nicht gerade gut. Je nach dem wo du wohnst fhrst du knapp 2 Stunden mit dem Bus und mit dem Auto 15 min. *g*

----------


## Kensington

Ach, Angel dieses tolle Argument fhre ich mach meinem Vater aus ;)
Fiat ich komme hihihi. 
Jeztt nur noch 1,7 ohne Dienst und es geht ab

----------


## DocMartin

Jo, also ihr seid echt bedrftig, Schweinerei, dass ihr keine Frderung von Staat bekommt  :Grinnnss!: 

@Kens: Beim dritten Teil muss ich immer fast heulen^^ man kann sich so gut in Annakins Zwispalt reinfhlen...

----------


## Kensington

Ach, Doccy mach doch nicht alles kaputt. Komm lieber auch nach Hom und profitiere von unserem Luxusleben.
Auerdem habe ich nie behauptet, dass ich bedrftig sei.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Also ich knnt hier ohne Auto nicht leben...hab mal geschaut wann ich mit dem Bus fahren msste wenn ich um 8 an der Uni sein muss....um 6.10 dann in die Stadt nach Zweibrcken dann an den Bahnhof laufen von dort aus geht dann um 6.50 oder ein Bus nach Hom und ist um 7.40 in der Nhe der Uni dann nochmal 10 min. laufen. 
Aber auch so... bei mir im Dorf fahren die Busse nur alle Stunde und auch nur bis 20 Uhr und an Samstags nur bis 14 Uhr und Sonntags gar nicht. Zum nchsten gren Supermarkt bruchte ich mit dem Bus fast 1 Stunde und mit dem Auto 5 min. 
Und in Homburg ist das noch schlechter als bei uns... Sobald du nicht direkt in der Stadt wohnst hast du ohne Auto schlechte Karten. Vor allem am WE

----------


## fraenzilein

doc.

also mein Mann guckt nebenbei  :bhh: 

ich komme mit den ganzen Namen und Figuren immer nicht klar. Der Teil jetzt ist der einzige den ich interessant finde...weil man sieht wie aus Anakin Darth Vader wird..
Den Rest werd ich nie verstehen

achja..und wie geil Geburten sind...siehe Padme am Ende des Films *gg*

----------


## Kensington

Was hast du frn Auto, Angel?
War gestern den ganzen Tag Probe fahren mit meinem Vater. Der mchte n A6 Kombi.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Oh man, gibt es eine tragischere Geschichte als Star Wars?


Kaum eine!

Star Wars ist Kult. Und sehr traurig. So wie Gladiator. Das ist auch total traurig.

Wer Star Wars nicht kennt, ist nicht AWESOME!
(Ted, Barney, Marshal  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab einen Toyota Yaris TS in Schwarz BJ 2002 oder so.... ich liebe mein Auto...kleiner Rennzwerg *G*

----------


## Kensington

S. Das ist echt niedlich. Mag so kleine Autos.

----------


## Kensington

Ich glaube ich grnde mal das Aktionsbndnis "Homburg WS 10/11 Dn 1,7 ohne D"
Wer will, darf eintreten hahaha...

----------


## _Natalie_

shit, ich hab star wars nie gesehen! Bin ich doch nicht awesome?
When I'm sad, I stop being sad and be awesome instead.True story!

----------


## fraenzilein

> Kaum eine!
> 
> Star Wars ist Kult. Und sehr traurig. So wie Gladiator. Das ist auch total traurig.
> 
> Wer Star Wars nicht kennt, ist nicht AWESOME!
> (Ted, Barney, Marshal  )


Ohja..Gladiator hat soooo ne tolle Musik. Dazu liefen wir im Standesamt zur Trauung  :Loove:  

ach, es gibt sooo tolle Filme. Ich habe auch schon keine Ahnung wie oft HerrderRinge geguckt

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja meine alte Schrottkiste ist whrend des Fachabis kaputt gegangen und ich konnte ohne Auto nich an die Schule fahren weil die 40 km entfernt war und es keine Zugverbindung gibt. Und da musste halt ein neues her....War gebraucht und total knstig....

----------


## Kensington

> Ohja..Gladiator hat soooo ne tolle Musik. Dazu liefen wir im Standesamt zur Trauung  
> 
> ach, es gibt sooo tolle Filme. Ich habe auch schon keine Ahnung wie oft HerrderRinge geguckt


Wah, Hochzeit! Auch in der Kirche?
Wie alt bist du denn, da schon married?

----------


## _Natalie_

> Ich glaube ich grnde mal das Aktionsbndnis "Homburg WS 10/11 Dn 1,7 ohne D"
> Wer will, darf eintreten hahaha...


Ich streck dann mal meine Hand.

----------


## Strodti

@Vorbildfunktion:
Weder die Studenten noch die rzte unterscheiden sich besonders im Gesundheitsverhalten... Ich hab da jetzt keine Studie zur Hand, aber es bewegt sich wohl im Rahmen der schichtspezifischen Unterschiede.

Und viele Medizinstudenten genieen auch ein normales Studentenleben  :bhh:

----------


## fraenzilein

neeeee, nur Standesamt :Smilie: 

kirchliche Trauungen sind hier nicht soooo blich. Und war auch nie ein Thema bei uns.

Bin jetzt 27. Zur Hochzeit waren wir zu dritt... und jetzt sind wir schon zu viert :Smilie:  und geheiratet haben wir am 21.08.2008  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich glaube ich grnde mal das Aktionsbndnis "Homburg WS 10/11 Dn 1,7 ohne D"
> Wer will, darf eintreten hahaha...


Klar bin dabei!

Ich kann am Ende vom 3. Star Wars nie hinschauen wenn der das so halb verbrennt....wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich die 3 alten noch nie ganz gesehen...immer nur Bruchstcke

----------


## Kensington

> neeeee, nur Standesamt
> 
> kirchliche Trauungen sind hier nicht soooo blich. Und war auch nie ein Thema bei uns.
> 
> Bin jetzt 27. Zur Hochzeit waren wir zu dritt... und jetzt sind wir schon zu viert und geheiratet haben wir am 21.08.2008


Achso. Ja, toll. 2 kleine Kinder. Krass. Wie schaffst du das dann neben dem potenziellen Studium? Kita? Nanny? Mann daheim?

----------


## Kensington

Okay, cool wir haben schon 3 Mitglieder. Jetzt mssen wir noch die mter verteilen. Ich glaub Angel wird Kassenwart, weil ich ja zu verwhnt bin. Nathalie braucht auch noch n Amt.

----------


## _Natalie_

> Okay, cool wir haben schon 3 Mitglieder. Jetzt mssen wir noch die mter verteilen. Ich glaub Angel wird Kassenwart, weil ich ja zu verwhnt bin. Nathalie braucht auch noch n Amt.


 :Big Grin:  klasse, was steht noch zur Auswahl? Ich denke du wirst Aktionssprecher, so was wie Schlersprecher, weil du der Grnder bist ;)

----------


## fraenzilein

nuja. die Kinder gehen in die Krippe und wenn sie 3 sind in den Kindergarten. Dazu noch jede Menge Organisation und Untersttzung aus der Familie :Grinnnss!:  Und mein Mann arbeitet. Er muss ja das Geld verdienen wenn mir keins zusteht.

Es wird auf jeden Fall eine harte Zeit und meine Kids tun mir leid, aber was solls? Ich mchte ihnen auch Vorbild sein und zeigen dass man seine Ziele erreichen kann, egal unter welchen Voraussetzungen

----------


## Kensington

> klasse, was steht noch zur Auswahl? Ich denke du wirst Aktionssprecher, so was wie Schlersprecher, weil du der Grnder bist ;)


Ja, des weiss ich jetzt auch noch nicht so genau. Vielleicht Pr-Manager haha oder Personal Trainer, damit wir auch heiss aussehen?
Ja, ich rede sowieso viel zu gerne- das passt perfekt haha. ::-winky:

----------


## Kensington

> nuja. die Kinder gehen in die Krippe und wenn sie 3 sind in den Kindergarten. Dazu noch jede Menge Organisation und Untersttzung aus der Familie Und mein Mann arbeitet. Er muss ja das Geld verdienen wenn mir keins zusteht.
> 
> Es wird auf jeden Fall eine harte Zeit und meine Kids tun mir leid, aber was solls? Ich mchte ihnen auch Vorbild sein und zeigen dass man seine Ziele erreichen kann, egal unter welchen Voraussetzungen


Alles kann man schaffen, irgendwie. Denke ich. Wnsche euch ganz viel Kraft zum Durchstehen, aber am Ende wird hartes Arbeiten ja entlohnt.
Mchte auch aufjeden Fall Kinder- aber erst nach dem Studium. Und eher 4 als 2 ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab mal ne Brgerinitiative gegrndet *g* Wie wrs mit nem Anwalt *g* sowas bruchten wir noch....

----------


## _Natalie_

> Ja, des weiss ich jetzt auch noch nicht so genau. Vielleicht Pr-Manager haha oder Personal Trainer, damit wir auch heiss aussehen?
> Ja, ich rede sowieso viel zu gerne- das passt perfekt haha.


Personal trainer ist perfekt! ich liebe Sport und Leute anzuschreien haha

----------


## fraenzilein

unsere Familienplanung ist auch noch nicht fertig :Smilie:  

Was endgltiges wissen wir aber noch nicht. Und whrend des Studiums sicher auch nicht. Wobei mir dann der Abstand zu den beiden zu gro wird :Smilie: 

also schauen wir mal wie das alles wird. Und ich hoffe sehr, dass ich es durchstehe. Im September mach ich erstmal noch wie gesagt KKP auf der Gyn  :Smilie:  Hab ja Erfahrungen hahahaha. Und auf der anderen Seite des Kreibettes zu sein wird sicher auch ganz interessant. 

wobei ich das mit dem interessant nicht auf "notgeil" oder so beziehe, nicht das das falsch rber kommt

----------


## Kensington

Meine Mama ist Volljuristin ;) Die knnen wir entleihen hihi

----------


## DocMartin

So, ich sag gute Nacht, Star wars ist zu Ende^^ 

Kann mir Jemand sagen, wie sich die Frisur von Obi Wan nennt? Die fand ich nmlich ganz cool, aber beim Friseur wei ich nie, was ich sagen soll, weil ich kp hab  :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> So, ich sag gute Nacht, Star wars ist zu Ende^^ 
> 
> Kann mir Jemand sagen, wie sich die Frisur von Obi Wan nennt? Die fand ich nmlich ganz cool, aber beim Friseur wei ich nie, was ich sagen soll, weil ich kp hab


Fhnwelle????

----------


## _Natalie_

nimm doch einfach ein Foto mit, mach ich auch immer beim Frisr.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich sag immer: "mach einfach" *g*

----------


## Alchemist

Ruft jemand heute bei der ZVS an, oder werde ich der einizge sein?  :Smilie:

----------


## pottmed

Schon angerufen und gesagt bekommen, dass es frhestens morgen nachmittag Zahlen geben wird  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Alchemist

Ach so, schade eigentlich.  :Frown:  Ohne Zahlen gibt's bestimmt auch keine Ergebnisse.

----------


## Kensington

Son Mist. Nunja, was solls. Sind ja eh alles nur Spekulationen. Serviceverfahren ist schon da- aber der Server zusammengebrochen ;)

----------


## Abitussi10

Juhu zusammen,

hab grad 50 Seiten im Forum nachgelesen *lach* :Grinnnss!: 

Wegem Bafg @ angel: da meine eltern so lange nicht unterhaltspflichtig waren, bekomme ich elternunabhngiges bafg, hast du das schon mal versucht, ob das bei dir mglich ist?

wegen den Tattoos: Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen mein erstes an Leiste/Bauch stechten lassen  :bhh:  was fr hllenschmerzen das doch waren - aua aua aua aber ich liebe mein ses Tattoo  :Smilie: 

Und ich habe ENDLICH ein neues Handy! Habe mich fr das Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro entschieden - einfach genial!

Wnsche allen einen guten Wochenstart!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

ich hab auch ne antwort auf meine mail bekommen. Die zahlen wren nicht korrekt und wrden auch nicht von der zvs stammen. Sie wrden zu gegebener zeit verffentlicht werden.

----------


## Kensington

Hab ich ja gemeint, dass hier viele dummschwtzen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Juhu zusammen,
> 
> hab grad 50 Seiten im Forum nachgelesen *lach*
> 
> Wegem Bafg @ angel: da meine eltern so lange nicht unterhaltspflichtig waren, bekomme ich elternunabhngiges bafg, hast du das schon mal versucht, ob das bei dir mglich ist?
> 
> wegen den Tattoos: Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen mein erstes an Leiste/Bauch stechten lassen  was fr hllenschmerzen das doch waren - aua aua aua aber ich liebe mein ses Tattoo 
> 
> Und ich habe ENDLICH ein neues Handy! Habe mich fr das Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro entschieden - einfach genial!
> ...


Leider htte ich dafr nach meiner ausbildung 3 jahre vollzeit arbeiten mssen und ich hab aber in der zeit nur nebenbei gejobt weil ich ja abi gemacht hab.

----------


## Alchemist

Abitussi10, Glueckwunsch zum neuen Handy.  :Smilie:  
fallenangel30487, das sind schonmal gute Nachrichten.  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

ich versteh einfach nicht warum so ein idiot so ne ******* rumerzhlt. So was macht mich echt sauer!

----------


## Kensington

Der wei es wohl nicht besser ;) Blickt auch bei den Ops nicht durch.

----------


## _Natalie_

versteh ich auch nicht.. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Klappe halten und nicht so n Mll erzhlen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Man, ist das ein frustiger Tag. Ich werd mir heute abend nach der Arbeit einen Chinesenbesuch zur Beruhigung gnnen. Das muss heute eunfach sein. Dann ist das verdiente Geld wenigstens gut investiert!

----------


## Kensington

Palim, was arbeitest du?

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich geb Nachhilfe und jobbe an ner Tankstelle. Is eigentlich voll chillig, weils nur ne ganz kleine Tankstelle ist. Ich krieg da sogar was zu essen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

Ach ja stimmt. Unsere Tankendiskussion damals ;) Haha...

----------


## Palimpalim

Bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht berfallen worden  :hmmm...: 
Die Tankstelle schliet eh immer um ca. 8 Uhr, im Sommer etwas spter. Anschlieend kann man nur noch per Automat tanken. Ich liebe den Job. Werde deswegen wohl auch das KPP verschieben mssen, weil momentan das Geld wichtiger ist. Ich bekomme im moment garnichts, nicht mal Kindergeld.

----------


## fallenangel30487

geht mir genauso. Bekomm aber noch 1/2 gehalt und im september werd ich dann auch arbeiten statt kpp machen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

...oh man bin ich fertig. Hab gestern 10 Stunden gearbeitet und bin wirklich nur umher gelaufen. Jetzt wei ich, warum ich was anstndiges lern.  :Top: 
Wenigstens lenkt die Arbeit vom Verrcktmachen ab!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gyros9

Kann man eigtl noch nach der 1. Stufe ADH seine Prferenzreihenfolge verschieben? Ein Kollege meinte das, ich finde aber nichts

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Kann man eigtl noch nach der 1. Stufe ADH seine Prferenzreihenfolge verschieben? Ein Kollege meinte das, ich finde aber nichts


Nein, das geht nicht

----------


## Kyutrexx

Sagt mal, hat einer von Euch irgendwie eine Mail von der ZVS bekommen?

Ein Freund von mir hat sich beworben fr Psychologie ber die ZVS und meinte, er bekam eine Mail, erzhlt mir dann demnchst was los ist (passte wohl nicht in eine SMS).
Jetzt bin ich n bissel verdutzt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Psycho ist Serviceverfahren, wenn es ein Bachelor Studiengang ist... 

Ich hab letztes Jahr keine mail bekommen...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ist noch auf Diplom, letztes Mal (Uni Kiel). Wrde daher mal auf letztes Mal Zentralverfahren tippen.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Merkwrdig isses dennoch und macht mir irgendwie bange ...

Im Moment reicht jeder Heuschreckenfurz, um mich nervs zu machen in Bezug auf die Bewerbung ;).

----------


## fallenangel30487

OK das ist echt komisch... 
..hab grad nochmal geschaut...Psycho luft komplett bers Serviceverfahren...an allen Unis

http://www.hochschulstart.de/?id=1909

----------


## Kyutrexx

Hm, muss ich wohl abwarten. Sehe ihn erst am Donnerstag. Mal schauen, was es damit auf sich hat.

Man, kann mich hier auf Arbeit kaum konzentrieren.

Sitze ber nem komplexen Fall und krieg kaum sinnvolle Gedanken zustande ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja sinnvolle Gedanken sind bei mir auch gerade mangelware *g*
Da gibts nur noch ZVS, Bescheid, Zahlen, NC, Uni usw......so langsam nervts...

----------


## WildThing

Ist hier zufllig jemand Mathegenie und kann mir 'ne Formel zusammenstellen, wie sich die bentigten Punktzahlen fr Berlin im AdH durch das neue Auswahlverfahren verndern? Ausgangspunkte wre die Info, wie sich die Punktzahl im Sommersemester durch eben das neue Verfaren verndert hat. 
Ich krieg hier sonst 'nen Anfall..-man hat fr Berlin echt keine Mglichkeit, sich seine Chancen auszurechnen...MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ja sinnvolle Gedanken sind bei mir auch gerade mangelware *g*
> Da gibts nur noch ZVS, Bescheid, Zahlen, NC, Uni usw......so langsam nervts...


Iss halt nur bld, wenn die Zeit eigentlich etwas drngt, weil eine Frist einzuhalten ist.

Normalerweise mach ich solche Flle in 5 bis 10 Stunden fertig. ber dem hng ich schon 2 Stunden und hab noch nicht mal die erste Argumentationskette fertig.

Verflixt.

Naja ... wat soll's ... hab ja Waffelrllchen hier.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ist hier zufllig jemand Mathegenie und kann mir 'ne Formel zusammenstellen, wie sich die bentigten Punktzahlen fr Berlin im AdH durch das neue Auswahlverfahren verndern? Ausgangspunkte wre die Info, wie sich die Punktzahl im Sommersemester durch eben das neue Verfaren verndert hat. 
> Ich krieg hier sonst 'nen Anfall..-man hat fr Berlin echt keine Mglichkeit, sich seine Chancen auszurechnen...MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


Probiers mal mit x*punktzahl ss09 = ss 10 und x ausrechnen 
dann die zahl die du fr x raushast *ws 09= ws 10 *g*

----------


## WildThing

> Probiers mal mit x*punktzahl ss09 = ss 10 und x ausrechnen
> dann die zahl die du fr x raushast *ws 09= ws 10 *g*


Okaaay, danke  :Big Grin: 
Zu geil..-das ist jetzt schon die zweite Formel. Meine ersten basierten darauf, zu gucken, um wie viele Punkte es vom SS09 zum SS10 weniger geworden sind..und hab die Anzahl mal eben von der Punktzahl des WS09 abgezogen. Nach der Formel htte ich's direkt geschafft. Nach deiner Formel fehlen mir 6,21 Punkte..Also gefllt mir meine besser *haha*  :Grinnnss!:  Trotzdem vielen Dank..vermutlich ist das die realistischere Formel. -.-' Aber die Frage ist ja auch, wie sich die Bewerberzahlen fr Berlin verhalten, angesichts des Modellstudiengangs. Maaan, ich werd noch Fett bei dem Stress. -.-'


Bekommt man beim Ablehnungsbescheid in der Abibestenquote eigentlich seinen eigenen Rang mitgeteilt..(-damit man wei, wie viele vor einem sind, die somit auch ins AdH rutschen..  :Hh?: )

----------


## Kyutrexx

Mannomann, mir iss so juckig in den Fingern, ich wrd jetzt lieber Sklavenarbeit im Krankenhaus erledigen, als hier zu sitzen.

Also Blutabnahmen, manuelle Darmentleerung und so.
Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes sieht man da wenigstens, was man geleistet hat.

*nervs rumsitz und auf seine Aktenberge im Bro starr*

----------


## DocMartin

So Kinder, gibts schon aktuelle Zahlen von der ZVS?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Die WS sind draufen angeblich 12 und 3,5.... 
Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die einen Zulassungsbescheid haben!

----------


## Abitussi10

Kyutrexx, ich verstehe dich da voll und ganz und wrde es dir gleich tun... Ich verschmore auch hier im Bro  :Wand: 

es nervt mich hier einfach sooooo sehr - unglaublich...

auerdem regt mich dieses olle ZVS auf... Ich hab mal eine Frage: ich habe Halle auf OP3 und wegen Deutsch, Bio LK und Latein bekomme ich fett Zusatzpkte... Da schaut es sehr, sehr gut aus. Wrde allerdings lieber nach Gieen, was aber auf Platz 4 ist. Aber wenn mich Halle nimmt, dann wird gar nemme an Gieen weitergereicht, oder???

----------


## MediNaddl27

Hei!
Ja, wenn du an einer hheren Op nen Platz bekommst, spielst du bei den niedrigeren nicht mehr mit.

ich werd langsam irre hier!!

----------


## Abitussi10

das ist doch ein vollrotz! 

man muss ja die 2. wahl-uni auf eine hhere OP setzen wegen dene ihrer vorauswahl  :Frown:  oh menno - dann wird es wohl in der Tat Halle werden :was ist das...?:

----------


## Kensington

> Ist noch auf Diplom, letztes Mal (Uni Kiel). Wrde daher mal auf letztes Mal Zentralverfahren tippen.
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> 
> Merkwrdig isses dennoch und macht mir irgendwie bange ...
> 
> Im Moment reicht jeder Heuschreckenfurz, um mich nervs zu machen in Bezug auf die Bewerbung ;).


Hab auch ne Mail bekommen. Auch fr Diplom in Kiel geht es auschlielich ums Service- Verfahren. Keine Angst, alles wird gut  :peng:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Kyutrexx, ich verstehe dich da voll und ganz und wrde es dir gleich tun... Ich verschmore auch hier im Bro


Was machste denn beruflich?

----------


## Kensington

> das ist doch ein vollrotz! 
> 
> man muss ja die 2. wahl-uni auf eine hhere OP setzen wegen dene ihrer vorauswahl  oh menno - dann wird es wohl in der Tat Halle werden


Punktzahl?


Mal ne andere Frage:
Die Awgs in Hannover zhlen die als 1. Adh oder als 2. Adh? 
Wenn ich da genommen werde, bin ich ja raus aus dem verfahren.

----------


## Medi2009

> Punktzahl?
> 
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Die Awgs in Hannover zhlen die als 1. Adh oder als 2. Adh? 
> Wenn ich da genommen werde, bin ich ja raus aus dem verfahren.


Die AWGs finden idR zwischn AdH1 und AdH2 statt. Das heit du wirst zum AdH1 keinen Bescheid bekommen. Wenn du dich aber in Sicherheit wiegen mchtest kannst du, wenn das AdH1 gelaufen ist bei der ZVS anrufen und ein netter Mitarbeiter wird dir dann verraten ob du nicht schon einen Platz an einer OP2-OP6 Uni bekommen hast  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## jona1708

Hat jemand schon konkrete Zahlen?

----------


## Kensington

> Die AWGs finden idR zwischn AdH1 und AdH2 statt. Das heit du wirst zum AdH1 keinen Bescheid bekommen. Wenn du dich aber in Sicherheit wiegen mchtest kannst du, wenn das AdH1 gelaufen ist bei der ZVS anrufen und ein netter Mitarbeiter wird dir dann verraten ob du nicht schon einen Platz an einer OP2-OP6 Uni bekommen hast


Awgs finden zwischen dem 23. 8- 3.9 statt. Also eher 2. AdH ? Was denkst du?
Mchte lieber nach Homburg, als nach Hannpver eventuell und Hobm ist auf Op6. Also wre AdH 2 eigentlich viel besser, oder?

----------


## BaSa

> Die AWGs finden idR zwischn AdH1 und AdH2 statt. Das heit du wirst zum AdH1 keinen Bescheid bekommen. Wenn du dich aber in Sicherheit wiegen mchtest kannst du, wenn das AdH1 gelaufen ist bei der ZVS anrufen und ein netter Mitarbeiter wird dir dann verraten ob du nicht schon einen Platz an einer OP2-OP6 Uni bekommen hast


Hallo Medi2009,

ich habe hannover auf Platz 1 und Homburg auf Platz 2.

Muss ich die Auswahlgesprche von hannover abwarten (23. 8- 3.9)
...Also, ich meine, vorher kommt kein Zulassunsbescheid von Homburg, oder??? 
Oder, werde ich eingeladen (Gesprch) und zustzlich wird nachgeschaut, ob ich eine Zulassung bekomme (OP2-OP6)
Danke
und Gre

----------


## Nessiemoo

Die Ergebnisse sind noch gar nicht raus...und diese Seite wollte fr mich schon heute gar nicht ffnen. Musste fr etwa eine halbe Stunde "Refresh" drcken. Was wird dann bloss am Mittwoch sein? :S

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Die Ergebnisse sind noch gar nicht raus...und diese Seite wollte fr mich schon heute gar nicht ffnen. Musste fr etwa eine halbe Stunde "Refresh" drcken. Was wird dann bloss am Mittwoch sein? :S


Informatiker nennen es "server time-out".
Oder schlicht berlastung ;).

Wei noch nicht, ob ich Mittwoch berhaupt schaue. Das fiese ist ja, dass in der Sektion "Bescheide", wenn nix da ist, nur eine weie Seite erscheint.
GENAU das kann aber auch passieren, wenn der Server nicht reagiert.

Da kann man sich also durchaus selbst ins Knie schieen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hallo Medi2009,
> 
> ich habe hannover auf Platz 1 und Homburg auf Platz 2.
> 
> Muss ich die Auswahlgesprche von hannover abwarten (23. 8- 3.9)
> ...Also, ich meine, vorher kommt kein Zulassunsbescheid von Homburg, oder??? 
> Oder, werde ich eingeladen (Gesprch) und zustzlich wird nachgeschaut, ob ich eine Zulassung bekomme (OP2-OP6)
> Danke
> und Gre


Was hast du fr ne dn?

----------


## Medi2009

> Hallo Medi2009,
> 
> ich habe hannover auf Platz 1 und Homburg auf Platz 2.
> 
> Muss ich die Auswahlgesprche von hannover abwarten (23. 8- 3.9)
> ...Also, ich meine, vorher kommt kein Zulassunsbescheid von Homburg, oder??? 
> Oder, werde ich eingeladen (Gesprch) und zustzlich wird nachgeschaut, ob ich eine Zulassung bekomme (OP2-OP6)
> Danke
> und Gre


Nein, wenn du Hannover auf OP1 hast und zum Gesprch eingeladen wirst bekommst du keinen Bescheid! zum AdH1, weil das Gesprch ja erst danach stattfindet. Du kannst dann aber auch bei der ZVS anrufen und fragen, ob du denn schon einen Platz in Homburg "sicher" hast. Wenn dem so ist, und du egtl. auch nicht nach Hannover willst dann gehst du einfach nicht zum AWG und kommst nach Homburg. So einfach ist das  :hmmm...:

----------


## Palimpalim

Sind denn noch keine Ergebnisse fr die ABibesten bekannt? Hat da keiner gefragt? Ich glaub ich htt mich vor Neugier nicht zurckhalten knnen...

----------


## DocMartin

Maaaaan ich will jetzt endlich studieren!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Maaaaan ich will jetzt endlich studieren!!!


Ich auch!!!! Ich will ich will ich will ich will........

Bin grad voll frustiert........ knnt echt flennen! Wills jetzt endlich wissen!

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich glaub ich ruf morgen an und lass mir meine Rnge durchgeben. Vielleicht haben sie dann schon neuere Erkenntnisse. Ab wann kann man anrufen, 8.00 Uhr???

----------


## DocMartin

Wie war das jetzt mit den Rngen? Auf den Listen der Unis oder waS?

----------


## Palimpalim

Du kannst die halt sagen lassen, wie viele noch vor dir gewesen wren, um bei den Abibesten/Wartern zugelassen worden zu sein. Ich glaub das hat aber nichts mit deinem Rang im AdH zu tun, da wird glaub ich neu gelost.

----------


## Alchemist

Also Ergebnisse gibt's schon. Hab heute Mittag bei der ZVS angerufen, eine sehr nette Dame war am Telefon und meinte, sie brauche nur meine Nummer. Zitternd hab ich mich eingelogt und dann sagte sie, die Info sei zwar unverbindlich, aber sicher. Ich bin an der Uni Koeln zum Medizinstudium zugelassen worden.  :Smilie:

----------


## Palimpalim

Super, gratuliere  :hmmm...: 
War Kln deine OP1? Und was hattest du fr einen schnitt in welchem Bundesland?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Also Ergebnisse gibt's schon. Hab heute Mittag bei der ZVS angerufen, eine sehr nette Dame war am Telefon und meinte, sie brauche nur meine Nummer. Zitternd hab ich mich eingelogt und dann sagte sie, die Info sei zwar unverbindlich, aber sicher. Ich bin an der Uni Koeln zum Medizinstudium zugelassen worden.


Herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## _Natalie_

> Also Ergebnisse gibt's schon. Hab heute Mittag bei der ZVS angerufen, eine sehr nette Dame war am Telefon und meinte, sie brauche nur meine Nummer. Zitternd hab ich mich eingelogt und dann sagte sie, die Info sei zwar unverbindlich, aber sicher. Ich bin an der Uni Koeln zum Medizinstudium zugelassen worden.


Gratuliere dir!  :Smilie:  Super!

----------


## Alchemist

Vielen Dank.  :Smilie:  Echt lieb von euch! Wuensch euch auch ganz viel Glueck!  :Smilie:

----------


## freakobob

was haste denn fr nen schnitt?

----------


## Alchemist

1,0.  :Smilie:

----------


## freakobob

ja da musste dir auch keine sorgen machen in kln nicht genommen zu werden...herzlichen glckwunsch

----------


## Alchemist

Naja, ich konnte mir keineswegs sicher sein. Von daher bin ich richtig erleichtet.
Danke!  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Boa sche*** GZSZ..... is sooooooooo. realistisch dass einer direkt von der Uni mit nem 2er abi ne zulassung bekommt! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........ 
Und dann macht die schmalzbacke auch noch sooooooooo....ja ich werde Arzt....

----------


## freakobob

es wei aber nicht zufllig einer, wie viele sich dieses jahr beworben haben??

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich schau mir keine Soaps an, ich find die immer viel zu kitschig und unrealistisch.  :dagegen: 
Ruft morgen noch jemand an, oder werd ich morgen als einzige meine beiden Absagen kassieren?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich eigentlich auch nicht....find die alle schrecklich...hab frher mal GZSZ geschaut und wenn mir ganz langweilig ist so wie jetzt schau ich manchmal rein.....

----------


## Eva90

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
Hast du dann nur am Telefon Bescheid bekommen und steht bei dir unter Daisy auf der hochschulstart.de-Seite unter Bescheide auch nichts?

Ich hab mal 'ne Mail hingeschrieben, weil bei mir dasteht "Es liegt kein Bescheid vor" und hoff nun, dass ich morgen eine Antwort darauf erhalte =).

----------


## pottmed

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
> Hast du dann nur am Telefon Bescheid bekommen und steht bei dir unter Daisy auf der hochschulstart.de-Seite unter Bescheide auch nichts?
> 
> Ich hab mal 'ne Mail hingeschrieben, weil bei mir dasteht "Es liegt kein Bescheid vor" und hoff nun, dass ich morgen eine Antwort darauf erhalte =).


Bisher ist alles nur vorlufig und nur via Telefon oder Mail. Die Bescheide hat noch keiner von uns gesehen und diese werden auch erst hchstwahrscheinlich Mittwoch morgen online sein.

----------


## Palimpalim

Was macht ihr heute abend noch? Werd mich auf die Couch knallen und fernsehen, aber das Programm ist nicht der Hit. Werd mir wohl cats and dogs reinziehen. sehr kitschig, aber das brauch ich heute abend. Ich steh auf die Hunde :Keks: 
Wahrscheinlich werd ich aber bei so unspannenden Filmen eh wieder einschlafen :schnarch...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich schau Pltzlich Prinzessin 2 zum 200ten mal *g*
Ich liebe brigens Katzen...!!!!!!!

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch ein Haustier, dass er mit in die zuknftige Unistadt nimmt?

----------


## Alchemist

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
> Hast du dann nur am Telefon Bescheid bekommen und steht bei dir unter Daisy auf der hochschulstart.de-Seite unter Bescheide auch nichts?
> 
> Ich hab mal 'ne Mail hingeschrieben, weil bei mir dasteht "Es liegt kein Bescheid vor" und hoff nun, dass ich morgen eine Antwort darauf erhalte =).


Mach dir keine Sorgen, die DaISy-Info erscheint fruehstens morgen nachmittag, aber wahrscheinlich erst Mittwoch.  :Smilie:  Und danke.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich schau Pltzlich Prinzessin 2 zum 200ten mal *g*
> Ich liebe brigens Katzen...!!!!!!!
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch ein Haustier, dass er mit in die zuknftige Unistadt nimmt?


Ne, das was wir momentan haben, ist entweder zu gro fr ne Wohnung oder meine Familie lsst michs nicht mitnehmen  :hmmm...: 

Aber ich htt interesse an Wstenrennmusen. Die sind nicht soooo aufwendig, klein und trotzdem super nette kerlchen  :Loove:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Was habt ihr denn Pferd, Kuh oder nen Elephanten ? *g*

----------


## Palimpalim

Nen riiiiieeesen Hund (der sich wie ein Elefant verhlt), Katze, Meeries, Fische.
Das ist frs Studium nicht so gut...

----------


## MediBe

> Aber ich htt interesse an Wstenrennmusen. Die sind nicht soooo aufwendig, klein und trotzdem super nette kerlchen


Hattest du denn schonmal welche?

----------


## fallenangel30487

*g* ich hab ne Katze ( ist aber eher ein Murmeltier ) und bekomm im Nov. noch einen Baby Kater, den ich mit in dei neue Wohnung nehm... die andere Katze bleibt zuhause weil die den Freilauf gewohnt ist und das will ich ihr auch nicht nehmen.

Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal ne Maus...aber die bekam ne Hausstauballergie und nach ein paar Monaten hab ich sie freigelassen.

----------


## _Natalie_

Ich wrde so gern mein Hundi mitnehmen, aber 1. htt ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich so wenig Zeit fr ihn htte und 2. sind Hunde nicht in jeder Wohnung erlaubt.
Aber ja, das wrde mir schon ein bischen das Herz brechen meinen Hund hierzulassen, aber wrde nicht anders gehen =(

----------


## Palimpalim

> Hattest du denn schonmal welche?



Ne, kenn die nur von meiner Freundin. Aber ich find den Puschelschwanz genial  :Love: . Das geht aber auch nur, wenn ich ne Wohnung nehm und kein Zimmer im Studentenheim.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ne, kenn die nur von meiner Freundin. Aber ich find den Puschelschwanz genial . Das geht aber auch nur, wenn ich ne Wohnung nehm und kein Zimmer im Studentenheim.


Kennst du Degus? Die haben noch nen viel cooleren Puschel!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Kennst du Degus? Die haben noch nen viel cooleren Puschel!


Stimmt. Aber sind die nicht eh irgendwie miteinander verwandt? Das einzige was mir nicht gefllt, sind chinchillas. ich wei nicht warum, aber die sind mir unsympathisch... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich glaub schon.... wollte immer welche aber die fressen nur Heu und ich hab ne Heuallergie...deswegen musste ich auch meine Kaninchen die ich als kind hatte weggeben leider... und eigentlich wollt ich schon immer ne Katze, aber meine Mutter hat Asthma und ne Katzenallergie, aber komischerweise vertrgt sie manche katzen problemlos..und letztes Jahr ist sie dann mal mit ins tierheim geganen (ich geh da manchmal so hin zu hunde ausfhren) und sie hat sich gleich in unsere katze verliebt und sie auch super vertragen...also haben wir sie mitgenommen...mein vater bekam erstmal nen Schock *g* aber jetzt wrde er sie nie wieder hergeben *g*

----------


## MediBe

Ich hatte welche, deswegen frage ich ^^

Leute ... ich habe eine Einladung fr den Ham-Nat bekommen ... und nicht gelernt, weil jeder gesagt hat, dass es berflssig sein wird ... ich knnte heulen ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich hatte welche, deswegen frage ich ^^
> 
> Leute ... ich habe eine Einladung fr den Ham-Nat bekommen ... und nicht gelernt, weil jeder gesagt hat, dass es berflssig sein wird ... ich knnte heulen ...


Wann ist das denn?
Hast du nicht noch ein bisschen Zeit dir was durchzulesen?

----------


## MediBe

Am Freitag den 13ten ... Ironie des Schicksals?!
Habe die Bcher hier liegen ... aber Chemie und Physik schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr mit dem ... angerunzelt ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

wie diese Woche schon???? oder im September?

----------


## MediBe

Diese Woche schon ... leider 
Es regt sich ja jeder drber auf, dass das so kurzfristig ist, aber was will man machen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ok das ist echt knapp..... naja Mut zur Lcke sag ich da nur... ich wrd versuchen mir alles wenigstens oberflchlich mal anzuschauen.

----------


## MediBe

Ist halt nur die Frage, ob es sich berhaupt lohnt, die Reise von Bonn nach Hamburg anzutreten, wenns sowieso nicht funktioniert ... 

Ich gehe mit den denkbar schlechtesten Voraussetzungen da hin.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich wrds auf jedenfall probieren.... hau rein du hast ja noch ein paar tage das wird schon....

----------


## MediBe

Och Mensch ... ich msste so glcklich sein berhaupt eine Chance zu bekommen, aber ich kann gerade noch nicht einmal frhlich aus der Wsche gucken, weil alles so bld gelaufen ist ... 

Wenigstens merke ich gerade, dass ich es wirklich will. Auch mal wieder ein schnes Gefhl, nachdem man immer zweifelt, ob man nicht doch einen anderen/einfacheren Weg gehen sollte.

----------


## claired

Hallo ihr,
hat denn schon jemand eine Zusage ber die Abiturbestenquote?

----------


## pottmed

Ja, weiter vorne, 1,0 fr die Uni Kln

----------


## claired

Danke ;) man wei aber noch nicht, wo die grenze war oder

----------


## Anti-MG

medibe...welche note hast du denn wenn ich fragen darf?weil du so gar nicht gelernt hast....

----------


## pottmed

> Danke ;) man wei aber noch nicht, wo die grenze war oder


Nein, leider ist das noch nicht raus.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Wo sind die Avatare aller Nutzer hin? o.O

----------


## pottmed

Ausgeschaltet, wegen berlastung des Servers  :hmmm...:

----------


## MediBe

Anti-MG: Du darfst fragen, natrlich, aber wenn ich die Frage beantworte, halten mich hier alle fr dumm und fragen sich, warum ich dann berhaupt noch hier bin und auf irgendwas warte und nicht lngst etwas anderes mache im kommenden Jahr. Wie schon gesagt, ich gehe wohl mit den denkbar schlechtesten Voraussetzungen an den Start. Kannst du dir die Note denken?  :peng:

----------


## Anti-MG

ehrlich gesagt..nicht wirklich...aus deiner antwort heraus schliee ich,dass sie relativ "schlecht" sein muss?!

wre nur super,wenn du es uns verraten knntest,dann wssten wir nmlich bis wohin mind. eingeladen wurde..

hast du dich mittlerweile entschieden,ob du hinfhrst?

liebe gre

----------


## MediBe

Ich schreib dir mal eine PN.

----------


## DocMartin

Oh man, mit 1.6 wird das bei mir glaub ich echt ne verdammt knappe Sache...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bin mit 1,7 + Dienst kurz vorm Nervenzusammenbruch!!!!

----------


## mediana

Oh mann, heute morgen war ich noch sehr entspannt und hatte verdrngt, dass schon Mittwoch die Bescheide online sind.... Seit ich nun hier gelesen hab, knnte ich mich schwarz rgern, dass ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin bei hochschulstart anzurufen! :Nixweiss: 
Werde mich morgen bei der Arbeit wohl mal auf die Toilette schleichen und die Berater tyrannisieren!  ::-winky:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocMartin

Auch fr AdH?

----------


## mediana

Naja noch hoffe ich auf die Abibestenquote, aber vielleicht wei ich schon morgen mehr...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Naja noch hoffe ich auf die Abibestenquote, aber vielleicht wei ich schon morgen mehr...


Welche DN hast du?

----------


## mediana

1,1 in NRW und mchte unbedingt nach Hannover! Seit ich mir das mit der Medizin in den Kopf gesetzt habe, mchte ich dorthin - da hab ich mein Praktikum gemacht und irgendwie kann ich mir auch keine andere Uni vorstellen. Deswegen hab ich in der Abibestenquote auch alles auf eine Karte gesetzt und nur die MHH angegeben... *bibber*

----------


## MediBe

Ich glaub ich geh jetzt pennen ... vielleicht funktioniert es ja ... :/

"Schnen" Abend noch euch allen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Drck dir die Daumen aber sptestens im ADH sollte das doch klappen

----------


## mediana

Danke das ist nett.  :Smilie: 
Ja, das haben mir auch schon viele gesagt, aber ich wre ein nervses Nervenbndel, falls ich ins Auswahlgesprch msste!  :Blush: 
Ich drcke euch jedenfalls auch allen die Daumen und werde wohl auch mal versuchen zu schlafen. Morgen muss ich um halb sechs raus und irgendwie habe ich so im Gefhl, dass diese Nacht nicht die erholsamste wird...

----------


## DocMartin

Ich drck mich jetzt schon nen ganzen Tag ums Wsche aufhngen rum, das ist doch echt die beschissenste Hausarbeit dies gibt...

Kochen  :Love:  
Backen :Grinnnss!: 
Abwasch und Putzen  :Hh?: 
Wsche  :kotzen:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich schau jetzt noch ein bisschen TV und dann hab ich gerade beschlossen geh ich kuchen backen....was wei ich noch nicht mal schaun was die Kche so her gibt *g*

----------


## mediana

Da schliee ich mich an!
Wobei- fr mich persnlich ist nichts schlimmer als BGELN!  :kotzen:

----------


## Romana

Oh ja, ich hasse bgeln auch abgrundtief!  :kotzen:  :kotzen: 

Ich liebe backen! Ich sollte bald nochmal einen Kirschstreusel backen...  :Love:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab mich grad fr nen Kabakuchen entschieden

----------


## mediana

Jetzt bekomm ich hunger! ;)

Aber ich werde dann jetzt mal schalfen gehen. Eine mehr oder weniger erholsame Nacht wnsch ich euch allen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Der is fr ne Freundin die leider ein Milcheiwei und Sojaallergie hat. d.h sie kann eigentlich nur noch selbst gekochte / gebackene Sachen essen und vor allem nix normales mehr mit Schokolade. Hatte heute ihren ersten Arbeitstag an ihrer neuen Arbeitsstelle und hab ihr nen Kuchen versprochen...

----------


## DocMartin

Hab vorhin ne SchmandPuddingMandarinenKuchen gebacken, leider ist mein Ofen einfach *******, sodass die Mandarinen auf der Hlfte des Kuchens n bischen schwarz waren und auf der anderen nicht  :Hh?:  Wasn da bitte los...
Aber man kann ihn noch gut essen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Unser Backofen geht auch nicht richtig der hat mal gebrannt und seit dem ist er kaput aber meine Eltern haben kein Geld fr nen neuen. Also back ich alles was reingeht in so nem Minibackofen...is grad so gro wie ne Tiefkhlpizza, aber super praktisch...

----------


## BaSa

:hmmm...: 


> Was hast du fr ne dn?


Hallo,
leider habe ich 1,7. Ich wei nicht, ob ich einen Platz bekommen werde...schwer zu sagen.
Was hast du denn???

Danke fr die ausfhrliche Information @medi2009.

Das finde ich echt toll, dass sich hier sehr viele Leute auskennen...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hallo,
> leider habe ich 1,7. Ich wei nicht, ob ich einen Platz bekommen werde...schwer zu sagen.
> Was hast du denn???
> 
> Danke fr die ausfhrliche Information @medi2009.
> 
> Das finde ich echt toll, dass sich hier sehr viele Leute auskennen...


 Hab ich auch aber mit dienst. Hoffe auf homburg

----------


## Palimpalim

Guten Morgen liebe Community ::-winky: !
Hab grad bei der zvs angerufen. War ganz lustig. Wollt halt meine Ergebnissen nachfragen und ich wusst ja, dass es 2 Absagen werden  :hmmm...: 
Hatte dann ne superliebe Beraterin am Apparat (es sind nicht alle gleich), und ich glaub, die hat gemeint, ich mach mir echte Hoffnungen :Grinnnss!:  Die hat mir dann sehr vorsichtig beigebracht, dass es nicht geklappt hat. Dann hab ich nach den Rngen gefragt, aber die hat sie mir nicht gesagt, weil sie meinte, das bringt mir eh nix :Hh?: 
Dann kam aber noch der Nachsatz, dass ich im AdH noch bei allen Unis dabei bin??? hat das was zu bedeuten???? Oder is das ne ganz normale Floskel? Das hrt man auf jedern Fall trotzdem gern ::-stud:  
Oder wrden einen die Unis dann aus der Liste streichen???

----------


## BaSa

> Hab ich auch aber mit dienst. Hoffe auf homburg


Heeyyy  ::-dance: ,

vielleicht sehen wir uns ja in Homburg.....
Hast du schon eine Wohnung in Homburg???

Gre
BaSa

----------


## Laubfrosch

@palimpalim: Na, das heit doch, dass du die Vorauswahl bei allen Unis im AdH geschafft hast, oder? Also z.B. wenn Greifswald bis 2,5 vorauswhlt zund du min. 2,5 hast, bist du weiter dabei : )

----------


## Palimpalim

Meine Unis hatten aber keine Vorauswahl  ::-dance: 
(zumindest htte ich sie dann sowieso nicht auf die liste gesetzt  :hmmm...:  )
Dann heits jetzt wieder ca. 3 Wochen warten. Ich werd sie wieder ab Freitag nerven.

----------


## Palimpalim

12 WS und 2,5 sind schon heftig. Das heit ja, dass sich dieses Jahr sehr viele Warter beworben haben, die schon "lange" gewartet haben... Meint ihr das gleiche trifft auch fr Abibeste und AdHler zu???

----------


## MediBe

Joa liebe Leute, 
Und ich werde dann frs Erste mal meine Koffer packen.
Hatte gerade ein sehr nettes Gesprch mit einer sehr unnetten Dame von hochschulstart.de, welches all meine Trume zerstrt hat. 

Da ich nicht denke, dass der NC urknall-artig auf 2,x sinken wird, werde ich jetzt ein bisschen Pause machen und mich von dem Stress erholen ...  :Nixweiss: 

Fragt nicht, ist sowieso egal.

Wie ich mich kenne, werde ich hier sowieso bald wieder aufkreuzen, einfach um zu sehen, was hier passiert. Man msste die Seite sperren knnen ... oder ab auf eine einsame Insel, ganz ohne Kontakt zur Auenwelt. 

Viel Glck euch allen!

----------


## Palimpalim

Du bist doch zum Ham-Nat eingeladen?! Versuchs doch, auch wenn du nicht gelernt hast. Die Flinte ins KOrn schmeien gilt nicht. Du hast einen Traum, nmlich Medizin zu studieren, dafr muss man die A****backen zusammenkneifen! Ich wrds auf jeden Fall probieren :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Abitussi10

> Was machste denn beruflich?


Arbeite bei der Bank  :kotzen: 

@ Kensington: Und meine Pktzahl in Halle sind mit Zusatzpkten 778...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Arbeite bei der Bank


Kein Wunder, dass du da raus mchtest.

Kann ich zu 100% nachvollziehen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

@BaSa   ich wohne jetzt schon nur 15 minuten von homburg weg.   @palim ich dachte es wr 3.5

----------


## Kensington

> Arbeite bei der Bank 
> 
> @ Kensington: Und meine Pktzahl in Halle sind mit Zusatzpkten 778...


Krass. Soviel. Welche DN hast du denn?

----------


## Abitussi10

> Kein Wunder, dass du da raus mchtest.
> 
> Kann ich zu 100% nachvollziehen.


Warum? Auch bei der Bank?

@ Kensington: Ich hab die DN 1,6 dazu hatte ich Deutsch und Bio LK => 80 Zusatzpkte und wegen Latein gibts in Halle nochmal 20 Pkte drauf = 778

Aber ich wrd doch lieber nach Homburg, Gieen oder FFM weils nher ist  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Kensington

> Warum? Auch bei der Bank?
> 
> @ Kensington: Ich hab die DN 1,6 dazu hatte ich Deutsch und Bio LK => 80 Zusatzpkte und wegen Latein gibts in Halle nochmal 20 Pkte drauf = 778
> 
> Aber ich wrd doch lieber nach Homburg, Gieen oder FFM weils nher ist


Ahso. Dachte irgendwie du httest auch 1,7, wie ich ;) Dann, ist ja alles klar.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bin grad voll gut gelaunt! Hab grad ne mail vom LPA Mainz bekommen, sie die mir mein KPP vorm Abi vieleicht, wenn ich das gut begrnden kann doch anerkennen....und einmal aberkannt kann mir das das Saarland auch nicht wieder aberkennen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JEY!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Warum? Auch bei der Bank?


Ne, Rechtsanwlte und Steuerberater als Justiziar (hab aber kein Jura studiert - lange Geschichte ^^).

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich bin grad voll gut gelaunt! Hab grad ne mail vom LPA Mainz bekommen, sie die mir mein KPP vorm Abi vieleicht, wenn ich das gut begrnden kann doch anerkennen....und einmal aberkannt kann mir das das Saarland auch nicht wieder aberkennen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JEY!


Sehr cool!!! Dann hau ne richtig gute Begrndung raus! Das wre ja super, wenn das klappt! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja sie meinte es gbe wohl ne Sonderregelung fr Leute ohne Abi, aber man kann da vieleicht auch so noch was machen. Und ich solle einfach mal mit der Bescheinigung vom KH von damals vorbei kommen...muss nur schauen wann ich das machen sind ja auch 120km einen Weg.... ich hab ihr jetzt nochmal geschrieben...

----------


## Palimpalim

> @BaSa   ich wohne jetzt schon nur 15 minuten von homburg weg.   @palim ich dachte es wr 3.5


Sorry, hab mich verschrieben :Blush:

----------


## Abitussi10

> Ne, Rechtsanwlte und Steuerberater als Justiziar (hab aber kein Jura studiert - lange Geschichte ^^).


Hahahaha alles das selbe Pack - ich will hier raus! :kotzen: 

Oh Mann hab ich nen Kater von gestern - MEIN KOPF explodiert glei^^ Ahhhh! 5 Cocktails sind 4 zuviel...

----------


## Inelein

@MediBe:

Ich versteh nicht wieso du die Chance auf den HamNat nicht nutzt, wer wei ob die Grenze fr den Test jemals wieder so niedrig sein wird? Klar ist es extrem suboptimal, dass das jetzt so kurzfristig ist, aber du kannst ja wenigsten die letzten paar Tage noch versuchen richtig reinzupowern und dir soviel wie mglich reinzuprgeln. Und ein bisschen altes Wissen ist bestimmt noch irgendwo im Gedchtnis verschttet und muss nur reaktiviert werden. Ich kenne Leute die haben erst jeweils ein paar Tage vor ihren Abiprfungen mit dem Lernen angefangen und trotzdem gut abgeschnitten, man muss nur an sich selbst glauben und etwas Glck haben.
Tut mir irgendwie richtig weh, wenn ich sehe, dass du die Gelegenheit nicht ergreifst, nur weil du denkst, dass du es eh nicht schaffen kannst, man wei doch nie was passiert, vll kommen ja durch Zufall nur Sachen dran, die du dann gelernt hast oder einfach so noch weit.
Ich bin dafr, dass du den Kopf nicht hngen lsst und es wenigstens versuchst*find*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Sorry, hab mich verschrieben


a ok hatte schon nen kleinen Schock *g* hab nem Freund der 12 ws und 2,6 hat gestern nmlich die frohe Botschaft an seinem Geburtstag verkndet und der wusste es noch net...wr ziemlich schlecht gewesen und peinlich fr mich wenns dann doch 2,5 gewesen wre *g*

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Hahahaha alles das selbe Pack - ich will hier raus!


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Kann ich nur besttigen.

Ich hab da ja noch Glck, dass ich ein eigenes Rechtsgebiet hier leite. Aber das mach ich ja auch schon eine Weile.
Ist halt nicht mehr sehr erfllend. Gibt auch nischt neues mehr zu lernen in dem Bereich.


N Kumpel hat sich mal mit 3 Long Island abgeschossen (leerer Magen, wenig Schlaf, wenig Flssigkeit an dem Tag zu sich genommen).
Den Fehler hat er nicht nochmal gemacht ... lag aber auch daran, dass wir ihm das noch gut 2 Jahre unter die Nase gerieben haben  :Grinnnss!: .

@MediBe:
Guck dir mal die Online-Variante des HAM-NAT an. Das ist schaffbar!
Also nutz es.
Sonst gibt's vom ganzen Forum Klassenhaue  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

@Kyutrexx

Kennst du dich ein bisschen mit Hochschulrecht aus?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> @Kyutrexx
> Kennst du dich ein bisschen mit Hochschulrecht aus?


Ich hab mal ne Kapazittsklage teilweise mit bearbeitet (allerdings nicht Medizin).
Von daher sag ich mal vorsichtig: ja, ein wenig.

----------


## Palimpalim

Heut is das Wetter bei uns voll schn und ich wei nicht, was ich machen soll. Fr Schwimmbad is es zu kalt... Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, was man so bis zum 02.09. machen knnte  :Nixweiss: 
Ich sitz hier vorm Computer und hab keinee Inspiration fr irgendwas.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Heut is das Wetter bei uns voll schn und ich wei nicht, was ich machen soll. Fr Schwimmbad is es zu kalt... Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, was man so bis zum 02.09. machen knnte 
> Ich sitz hier vorm Computer und hab keinee Inspiration fr irgendwas.


Die Mafia II Demo kommt heute raus!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Dann frag ich dich mal was zum KPP *g*

Also ich hab vorm Abi 4 Monate KPP gemacht und damals hie es noch es wird anerkannt. Jatzt ist es so dass das LPA Saarland grundstzlich nix anerkennt was vorm Abi war! Find das schon ne Frechheit und ehrlich gesagt ziemlich diskriminierend und mit Gleichberechtigung hat das auch wenig zu tun. Du wirst ja echt als Mensch 2. Klasse behandelt wenn du dein Abi auf dem 2. Bildungsweg machst. 
Kann man da was gerichtlich machen falls das LPA RLP mir das jetzt auch nicht anerkennen sollte? Lohnt es sich da berhaupt zum Anwalt zu geheb oder gibts da vieleicht schon ein Urteil in der Richtung?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Heut is das Wetter bei uns voll schn und ich wei nicht, was ich machen soll. Fr Schwimmbad is es zu kalt... Hat jemand von euch ne Idee, was man so bis zum 02.09. machen knnte 
> Ich sitz hier vorm Computer und hab keinee Inspiration fr irgendwas.


Ich spring spter wieder in den Pool bei uns sinds jetzt auch schon 26.
Wie wrs denn mit Radtour oder so was...

----------


## Palimpalim

Radtour mit Platten ist eine unerfreuliche Geschichte. Hab schon an Stadtbummel gedacht, aber da fehlt mir die Kohle zum shoppen. Vielleicht nen Abstecher ins Kino.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Okay, also ich versuch das mal zu zerlegen. Und weise noch mal drauf hin, dass ich kein Experte in dem Bereich bin ;).
Zunchst mal ist das mit dem KPP kein Hochschulrecht. Denn die Hochschulen haben damit nix zu tun.

Das KPP ist in der Approbrationsordnung geregelt,  6 Absatz 1 und besagt: (1) Der dreimonatige Krankenpflegedienst ( 1 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr. 4) ist vor Beginn des Studiums oder whrend der unterrichtsfreien Zeiten des Studiums vor der Meldung zum Ersten Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung in einem Krankenhaus abzuleisten.

Mehr sagt die Approbationsordnung dazu nicht.
Die Approbationsordnung ist Bundesrecht.

Die Anerkennung selbst ist Sache der Prfungsmter, was LANDESrecht ist. Einheitliche Rechtsprechung gibt es zu dem Thema NICHT.

In den jeweiligen Landesordnungen sind verschiedene Begrndungen dafr enthalten, warum das KPP dann und wann nicht anerkannt wird.
Die meisten P erkennen jedoch ein KPP vor dem Abi an, wenn das Abi auf dem 2. Bildungsweg erworben wurde.

Allerdings sagen die meisten Landesregelungen auch, dass das KPP maximal 2 oder 3 Jahre alt sein darf, wenn du dich zum Physikum anmeldest!
Das ist ein Resultat der Regelungen der Approbationsordnung.

Ich vermute mal, das KPP wre dann inzwischen schon eine Weile alt, oder?


Was das Thema Anwalt betrifft: da die Rechtsprechung Landessache ist, gibt es keine Grundsatzurteile im eigentlichen Sinne.
Der Erfolg das ganze vor Gericht durchzusetzen drfte zweifelhaft sein  zu viele Variablen und auch zu hohe Kosten.
Wenn du eine Rechtschutzversicherung hast, die sowohl Verfahrens- als auch Anwaltskosten abdeckt, mach es. Ansonsten kann das ein teurer Spa werden.
Zudem ist das Prfungsamt die Stelle, die dir dann deine Prfung abnimmt.

Ich wrde mal pauschal sagen, dass es nicht das klgste ist sich ausgerechnet mit denen anzulegen.

Du sagst dem Kellner im Restaurant ja auch nicht die Meinung, BEVOR er das Essen gebracht hat ;).

----------


## Laurice

@Palim Neuen Schlauch kaufen, aufs Rad ziehen, aufpumpen und mit Rad ins Kino  ::-dance: 
Mir wurde gesagt, *Inception* ist Pflicht!

----------


## Palimpalim

Inception hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Das mit dem Schlauch ist an sich ne gute Idee, aber:
ich mcht nach Regensburg ins Kino (weil ich ja auch noch in die Stadt mcht) und das wren dann knapp 75 km einfach :Blush:  (Da schaff ich dann blo die Abendvorstellung  :hmmm...:  ) Hat jemand den Film schon gesehen und kann ihn empfehlen???

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Okay, also ich versuch das mal zu zerlegen. Und weise noch mal drauf hin, dass ich kein Experte in dem Bereich bin ;).
> Zunchst mal ist das mit dem KPP kein Hochschulrecht. Denn die Hochschulen haben damit nix zu tun.
> 
> Das KPP ist in der Approbrationsordnung geregelt,  6 Absatz 1 und besagt: (1) Der dreimonatige Krankenpflegedienst ( 1 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr. 4) ist vor Beginn des Studiums oder whrend der unterrichtsfreien Zeiten des Studiums vor der Meldung zum Ersten Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung in einem Krankenhaus abzuleisten.
> 
> Mehr sagt die Approbationsordnung dazu nicht.
> Die Approbationsordnung ist Bundesrecht.
> 
> Die Anerkennung selbst ist Sache der Prfungsmter, was LANDESrecht ist. Einheitliche Rechtsprechung gibt es zu dem Thema NICHT.
> ...


Also im Saarland wirds nicht anerkannt aber ich hoffe jetzt noch auf RLP. Meine Rechtschutzversicherung bernimmt so ziemlich alles sogar Kapazittsklagen *g*

Wenn RLP mir das jetzt anerkennt kann ich ja damit zum lpa saar gehen und die mssen das dann akzeptieren, oder? So hab ich das zumind. mal verstanden.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Inception hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Das mit dem Schlauch ist an sich ne gute Idee, aber:
> ich mcht nach Regensburg ins Kino (weil ich ja auch noch in die Stadt mcht) und das wren dann knapp 75 km einfach (Da schaff ich dann blo die Abendvorstellung  ) Hat jemand den Film schon gesehen und kann ihn empfehlen???


Inception hab ich auch schon gesehen...fand ihn auch gut, aber extrem anstrengend, ich glaub den muss man mind. 2 mal sehen. 
Ich find ja Eclipse super *g*

----------


## Laurice

Sagt mal, ich war der festen berzeugung, dass Zusagen in den ersten beiden Quoten am 10. und Absagen am 11. kommen. Hatte ich so mehrfach auf der hochschulstart page gelesen.
Bin ich verrckt geworden oder haben die tatschlich die Termine verndert?! Hab auch nicht tglich hier gelesen, also sorry falls die Frage jetzt dumm ist  :Nixweiss: 



@Palim auch cool - sorry, als Stadtkind unterstellt man den anderen auch immer, dass es maximal 10km sind bis ins nchste Zentrum nebst Kino.

----------


## Laurice

> Ich find ja Eclipse super *g*


Ich fand die Bcher super, auf Englisch noch ein bisschen besser als auf Deutsch. Und in meiner Vorstellung ist Edward um einiges heier, sodass ich mich dagegen entschieden habe, den Film zu gucken. Man muss ja seine Fantasie auch behalten drfen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich geh heut in den Film Kindskpfe - freu mich schon MEGA  :bhh:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Also im Saarland wirds nicht anerkannt aber ich hoffe jetzt noch auf RLP. Meine Rechtschutzversicherung bernimmt so ziemlich alles sogar Kapazittsklagen *g*
> 
> Wenn RLP mir das jetzt anerkennt kann ich ja damit zum lpa saar gehen und die mssen das dann akzeptieren, oder? So hab ich das zumind. mal verstanden.


Frag aber bitte explizit nach, ob sie Prfungsrechtsflle bernehmen.
Ganz wichtig: klre ob, ob Verfahrens- UND Anwaltskosten bernommen werden!
Letzteres wird gerne oft vergessen.

Zu deiner Frage: nein, sie MSSEN gar nicht, sie knnen.
Wie gesagt: KPP-Anerkennung ist LANDESrecht. 
Das heit, die Regelungen eines Landes knnen nicht automatisch die eines anderen Landes auer Kraft setzen oder berschreiben.

Du kannst freundlich einen Antrag stellen und hoffen und beten und ansonsten deine Versicherung anrufen und sie fragen, ob sie einen solchen Fall auch bernehmen. Denk ggf. an die Selbstbeteiligung.

Eine Garantie gibt es aber nicht, will heien, es gibt keinen gesetzlichen Anspruch darauf.

Wie lange ist dein KPP her?

----------


## Alchemist

Eclipse fand ich auch super, was ich auch sehr schoen finde ist dass sie sich ganz fest an den Buechern halten, im Gegenteil z.B. zu Harry Potter.  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Lange *g* 2003 aber das ist an beiden LPAs egal.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Lange *g* 2003 aber das ist an beiden LPAs egal.


100%ig sicher?

In der Regel darf das KPP nicht lter als 2 Jahre sein. Einige LPAs machen auch 3 draus, ist aber meist die Schmerzgrenze.

Daher mein dringender Rat: BEVOR du denen mit rechtlichen Schritten drohst, lass dir erstmal *schriftlich* besttigen, dass es egal ist, wie alt deines ist.
Mache so: schreib ihnen "blablubb, mein KPP ist von 2003 und ich mchte voraussichtlich dann und dann studieren, wrde das fr das Physikum 2012 anerkannt werden?".
Achte drauf, dass das Antwortschreiben mit Namen versehen ist. Eine automatische Antwort OHNE Unterschrift und Bearbeiternamen ist nichts wert.

Das ist spter wichtig fr die Beweisfhrung.


Aus Prozesserfahrung wei ich, dass in solchen verwaltungsrechtlichen Verfahren gerne am Ende noch eine Einrede hinterhergeschmissen wird und letztlich das ganze Verfahren umsonst war.
Daher wre das jetzt der erste Schritt - noch vor ALLEM anderen.

----------


## lua-cheia

> 100%ig sicher?
> 
> In der Regel darf das KPP nicht lter als 2 Jahre sein. Einige LPAs machen auch 3 draus, ist aber meist die Schmerzgrenze.


das stimmt definitiv schonmal nicht.

ich hab damals bei allen lpa's angerufen in den bundeslndern wo ich mich beworben habe. ich weiss noch das es in sachsen nur 2 jahre her sein darf.
in schleswig holstein 5. in thringen, baW, homburg, sachsen anhalt ist es vollkommen egal, wie lange es her ist.

----------


## Geerthe

ja sag mal. was hast du den vorher so gemacht?
Das ist ja ein perfektes Fachgesimpel, was du da alles weit und bedenkst?

Geerthe

----------


## Jemine

Das LPA Sachsen-Anhalt hat mein KPP von 2006 ohne Murren anerkannt! Und ich meine bei anderen auch KPPs noch lteren Datums  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Saarland ist es egal und RLP eigentlich 3 Jahre es sein denn bei Abi auf dem 2. Bildungsweg, da ist es auch egal. Wobei auf dem Merkblatt da auch steht, sollte in der Regel nicht lter als 3 Jahre her sein.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> ja sag mal. was hast du den vorher so gemacht?
> Das ist ja ein perfektes Fachgesimpel, was du da alles weit und bedenkst?
> 
> Geerthe


Seit 5 Jahren Justiziar in einer Partnerschaft mit Rechtsanwlten und Steuerberatern.
Habe allerdings, anders als es bei Justiziaren blich ist, nicht Jura an einer Hochschule studiert.
Stattdessen bekam ich von meiner Firma ein Fernstudium bezahlt, dass allerdings nicht als Studium im klassischen Sinne zhlt, da dieser Weiterbildungsanbieter keine Hochschule und nischt ist, sondern nur eine Privatbude, die private, nicht ffentlich anerkannte Abschlsse vergeben.
Bin also kein Zweitstudienbewerber, da es ja auch kein Hochschulstudium, sondern ein Privatstudium war, so mit Klausuren die man einsendet und solcher Kram.

Ironischerweise kann man aber nach 5 Jahren Berufserfahrung Jura ohne besonderen Zugang zur Hochschule studieren und ich htte mir mein Fernstudium anrechnen lassen knnen und in ein hheres Fachsemester kommen knnen  auch ohne Abitur.
Ich wusste aber schon vor 3 Jahren, als ich das Abi begann, dass das nicht mein Weg ist.
Hab das Fernlerngedns aber natrlich gratis mitgenommen. Wer lsst sich nicht gerne ein Privatstudium fr gut 5 Riesen bezahlen? ^^

Soweit ein kleiner Einblick in meinen Lebenslauf, der noch ein paar andere Sachen beinhaltet *ggg*.


Bezglich KPP: ich sag ja, das ist von Land zu Land unterschiedlich.
Dabei muss folgendes unbedingt bedacht werden: die Vorschriften bezglich der Anerkennung des KPP sind VERORDNUNGEN und knnen ohne Zustimmung des jeweiligen Landtages gendert werden!
Daher ist es wichtig sich schriftlich besttigen zu lassen, dass die Anerkennung klappt - bevor man den Klageweg beschreitet.

Es kann sein, dass eine solche Anerkennung im darauffolgenden Jahr schon wieder anders gehandhabt wird.

Die schriftliche Besttigung ist daher in Fallens Fall wichtig.

@Fallen: wenn du weitere Hilfe brauchst, meld dich bei mir per PN. Ich werd versuchen dir da n bissel zu helfen.
Ist natrlich keine Rechtsberatung, da ich gem Bundesrechtsanwaltsordnung dazu nicht ermchtigt bin. Nur als Hinweis *ggg*.

----------


## Der Pumuckl

> Ich geh heut in den Film Kindskpfe - freu mich schon MEGA


Ich wahrscheinlich auch  ::-winky: 

Wo gerade das Thema KPP angesprochen wurde: Was denkt ihr, wie problematisch es ist, die drei Monate KPP whrend der ersten vier Semester abzuleisten? Hab dafr bisher leider keine Zeit gehabt, da mein Wunsch recht spt kam und ich momentan noch in nem anderen Studiengang eingeschrieben bin.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Palimpalim

Mach dir deswegen mal keine sorgen. Es sind einige, die das dann noch nachholen mssen. Aber ich denk das geht schon. Muss es selbst auch in den Semesterferien machen. Wird bestimmt etwas stressiger, aber ich versuch das so schnell wie mglich in den ersten semestern zu absolvieren :hmmm...:

----------


## JoeSixpack

Gerade bei der ZVS angerufen. Habe mit 1,1 (753) ohne Wartesemester und ohne Dienst in Mnster, Aachen, Dresden und Regensburg keinen Platz bekommen. Jetzt heit es aufs AdH zu warten. *******...

----------


## Alchemist

Hm, tut mir leid fuer dich.  :Frown:  Aber am 2.9. kriegst du bestimmt nen Zulassungsbescheid, also Kopf hoch.  :Smilie:

----------


## JoeSixpack

Dein Wort ins Ohr der ZVS. Btw was machen die eigentlich das ganze Jahr ber, wenn es weder aufs Wintersemester noch aufs Sommersemester zugeht?

----------


## Skyreaver

> Gerade bei der ZVS angerufen. Habe mit 1,1 (753) ohne Wartesemester und ohne Dienst in Mnster, Aachen, Dresden und Regensburg keinen Platz bekommen. Jetzt heit es aufs AdH zu warten. *******...


Das ist so pervers. -.-

----------


## Eva90

Habe gerade meine Zusage fr Tbingen bekommen =)! Yiha

----------


## Alchemist

Glueckwunsch!

----------


## DocMartin

> Die Mafia II Demo kommt heute raus!


Nice, das wr doch mal nen Blick wert, der erste Teil war jedenfalls Klasse  :Aufgepasst!: 




> Gerade bei der ZVS angerufen. Habe mit 1,1 (753) ohne Wartesemester und ohne Dienst in Mnster, Aachen, Dresden und Regensburg keinen Platz bekommen. Jetzt heit es aufs AdH zu warten. *******...


Oh bitter, das mit Dresden schockt mich schon, weil dann ja auch relativ viele ins AdH reinkommen, was natrlich fr mich schlechter ist^^
Also ich drck dir die Daumen, dass du in Mnster oder Aachen genommen wirst  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Nice, das wr doch mal nen Blick wert, der erste Teil war jedenfalls Klasse


Der erste Teil war
LE
-
GEN
-
DR
!
 :Grinnnss!: 

Das mit Dresden und den anderen OPs klingt bel. Viele viele weitere ADHler.
Mannomann, da wird man depressiv.

----------


## DocMartin

In mir reift immer mehr die berzeugung, dass es wohl dieses Semester nichts wird...
Naja ich denke ich werd dann mal nen halbes Jahr hier in Berlin jobben, mich dann zum SS bewerben und dann erstmal weiter schauen. Heute zumindest kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, nen ganzes Jahr zu warten...

----------


## Geerthe

> Habe gerade meine Zusage fr Tbingen (OP1) bekommen =)! Yiha


moin,

wrdest du uns deinen Schnitt verraten    ?

Geerthe

----------


## Eva90

:Smilie:  ...

----------


## Kensington

> moin,
> 
> wrdest du uns deinen Schnitt verraten    ?
> 
> Geerthe


Das muss 1,0 sein in Baw

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Das muss 1,0 sein in Baw


Krank, oder?

Nimmt man es wrtlich, heit es, dass alles > 1,0 nicht mehr "Abiturbeste(r)" ist.
Es gibt Schulen, da schliet teilweise nicht ein einziger in 5 oder 6 Jahren mit so einem Schnitt ab ... wer von so einer Schule kommt, hat's dann doppelt schwer.

Was reg ich mich auf.  :Nixweiss: 
Macht mich nur hyperton und tachykard ...

----------


## Geerthe

Sind die Schler alle viel schauer geworden, als vor Jahren?

Oder ist die Schule sooo viel leichter geworden?

Irgendetwas ist doch da falsch!

Wenn man mit 1,6 bangen mu einen Studienplatz zu bekommen, weil es ein viel zu schlechtes Abi fr Medizin oder Psychologie oder sonst einem begehrten Studienplatz ist.

Wo wollen wir noch hinkommen mit der Note in der Abibestquote und auch mit den Wartesemestern?

Ich komme da nicht mehr mit.
Meine Tochter hat vor 2 Jahren Abi gemacht und da waren 2 Leute mit 1,8. Das war der beste Schnitt fr das Jahr.Es war eine kleine Schule mit wenig Leuten und wenig Wahlmglichkeiten, aber dennoch....

Geerthe

----------


## Alchemist

Wo hat denn deine Tochter Abi gemacht?

----------


## Geerthe

Warum fragst du?

In SH.

----------


## jona1708

Ich komme hier nicht so ganz mit. Wei jemand die richtige Bewerberzahl? Oder stimmte 41000 nun?

----------


## DocMartin

Ne, die hat nicht gestimmt und noch wei Niemand die genaue Bewerberzahl.

----------


## Miu

Ich bin selber noch nie einem 1,0er begegnet.. zumindest nicht dass ich es wsste. In meiner Schule hatte die Beste 1,3 und die war schon wahnsinnig gut und konnte alles.
Dann muss ja 1,0 extrem gut sein  ::-stud:  Hut ab!

----------


## Alchemist

> Warum fragst du?
> 
> In SH.


Weil das Abitur von Bundesland zu Bundesland sehr unterschiedlich sein kann was das Niveau betrifft.  :Smilie:

----------


## Geerthe

> Weil das Abitur von Bundesland zu Bundesland sehr unterschiedlich sein kann was das Niveau betrifft.


...und damit willst du sagen???

----------


## jona1708

Also konnten die das von Hochschulstart.de auch nicht sagen oder wie? Hm... und wieso bist du dir sicher das die 41000 nicht stimmt?!

----------


## Alchemist

Damit will ich sagen: es ist schon moeglich, dass deine Tochter Abi in einem Bundesland gemacht haben kann, wo das Niveau sehr hoch ist bzw. wo das Abi an sich ziemlich schwer ist, von daher "nur" 1,8. (Was heisst SH?) Es gab interessante Meinungen dazu im Web, ich werde nochmal nachschauen.

----------


## _Natalie_

schleswig holstein wrd ich mal meinen^^

----------


## Geerthe

Schleswig Holstein

----------


## DocMartin

> Also konnten die das von Hochschulstart.de auch nicht sagen oder wie? Hm... und wieso bist du dir sicher das die 41000 nicht stimmt?!


Meinte hier im Thread Jemand...

Hats dir hier gefallen?

----------


## Eva90

hm ...

----------


## _Natalie_

Ja, aber ich hab auch in BW Abi gemacht und bei meiner Schule hatten 3 Leute ein Abitur von 1,0. Und dieses Jahr gabs auch wieder welche mit 1,0.
ALso es ist alles machtbar ;)

----------


## Skyreaver

> Sind die Schler alle viel schauer geworden, als vor Jahren?
> 
> Oder ist die Schule sooo viel leichter geworden?
> 
> Irgendetwas ist doch da falsch!
> 
> Wenn man mit 1,6 bangen mu einen Studienplatz zu bekommen, weil es ein viel zu schlechtes Abi fr Medizin oder Psychologie oder sonst einem begehrten Studienplatz ist.
> 
> Wo wollen wir noch hinkommen mit der Note in der Abibestquote und auch mit den Wartesemestern?
> ...


Also es scheint Schulen zu geben die Einsen vergeben wie Gummibrchen. Bei uns hatten die mit Abstand schlausten und besten 1,3.

----------


## Alchemist

> Hm also wei nicht, wie das Abi in Schleswig-Holstein ist, aber das "anerkannteste" gibt es wohl in Baden-Wrttemberg und Bayern.


Genau, Bayern (und BW) ist schon sehr heftig, ich hab gehoert, dass es vor einigen Jahren sogar eine spezielle Quote fuer Abiturienten aus Bayern gab, oder?

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ihr wollt doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft (wieder - so wie hier schon x-fach geschehen) ne Diskussion lostreten wo das Abi besser/schlechter/anerkannter oder sonstwas ist. Das endet eh blo wieder in Streitereien und Beleidigungen.  :dagegen:  :Meine Meinung:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Geerthe

Also bei meiner Tochter in diesem Jahrgang gab es eine 1,4(Lehrerkind,durfte lnger schreiben und sonst welche Vorteile) und dann 3 x1,6 dann ging es mit 1,8 weiter.

Also sooo viele mit 1,0000 sind das nicht.
die meisten haben sich da doch bei 2,xxx eingependelt und es gibt auch einige mit 3,xx bis 3,6 runter.

----------


## claired

kurze Frage: werden morgen auch Ablehnungsbescheide fr die Abiturbestenquote verschickt? Oder muss ich anrufen wenn ich das wissen will

----------


## jona1708

> Hats dir hier gefallen?


Ich bin immernoch hier. Ist voll toll  :Grinnnss!: 

Haben uns heute beim U-Bahn fahren verfahren, aber das macht ja nichts. Man ist ja schnell berall^^

Heute fahren wir noch an den alten Flughafen Tempelhof. Mal schaun  :Grinnnss!: 
Und wir sind nur am Dner essen. Mein lieber Mann!!! berall gibts Essen  :bhh:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> kurze Frage: werden morgen auch Ablehnungsbescheide fr die Abiturbestenquote verschickt? Oder muss ich anrufen wenn ich das wissen will


Ablehungsbescheide werden am 13.August verschickt, sowohl Wartezeit als auch Abiturbesten.
Hier nachzulesen: http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=618

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich bin immernoch hier. Ist voll toll 
> 
> Haben uns heute beim U-Bahn fahren verfahren, aber das macht ja nichts. Man ist ja schnell berall^^
> 
> Heute fahren wir noch an den alten Flughafen Tempelhof. Mal schaun 
> Und wir sind nur am Dner essen. Mein lieber Mann!!! berall gibts Essen


Ohje ... von Berlin begeistert?

Bin froh, wenn ich hier so schnell als mglich weg bin.
20 Jahre in diesem Rattenloch reichen aus.


Glaube es geht gar nicht um die Frage, wo das Abitur mehr oder weniger wert ist, sondern schlicht darum, dass mitunter einfach nicht mehr nachvollziehbar ist, wieso es auf der einen Seite IMMER MEHR 1,0er gibt und auf der anderen Seite offenbar manche Schulen sich schwer damit tun, berhaupt mal ein paar 1,xx er unter ihren Abiturienten zu haben.

Ich finds sehr schade, weil einigen damit ihr Wunsch auf die Medizin verwehrt bleibt, wenn sie nicht mindestens 6 Jahre warten.

----------


## DocMartin

Berlin rox!  ::-dance:  Wenn dir Dner schmeckt, dann probier mal Drm Dner  :hmmm...: 

Oh man, wie werd ich Dner vermissen^^ Kaum wenn man die Berliner Grenze bertretten hat, gibt es nur noch seeeehr selten guten Dner... :grrrr....:

----------


## fallenangel30487

ich war an meiner schule mit 1.7 schulbeste. Und die beste seit der bildunggang an der schule eingefhrt wurde (2005).

----------


## Skyreaver

Wie schmeckst du denn da gut und schlecht, die schmecken doch alle gleich?!? Altes Fleisch, mit altem Gemse, in noch lterem Brot, ertrnkt in irgendwelchen Grosshndlersaucen. Ich finde Dner zum kotzen.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Berlin rox!  Wenn dir Dner schmeckt, dann probier mal Drm Dner 
> 
> Oh man, wie werd ich Dner vermissen^^ Kaum wenn man die Berliner Grenze bertretten hat, gibt es nur noch seeeehr selten guten Dner...


Ich hab von verschiedenen Dnern hier bei verschiedenen Dnerbuden schon folgendes abbekommen: 
- eine Magenverstimmung
- eine leichte Lebensmittelvergiftung (heillos berlagerte Mayonaise)
- zweimal massiven Durchfall
- einmal Erbrechen

Jaja, schnes Berlin ^^.

@Jona:
Wenn du Grostadtfeeling pur erleben willst, fahr doch mal so ab 23 Uhr zum Kottbusser Tor. Auerdem kann ich noch Wuhlheide und die gesamte S5 nach S-Lichtenberg nach 24 Uhr empfehlen.
DAS ist Grostadt.
MUAH.




> ich war an meiner schule mit 1.7 schulbeste. Und die beste seit der bildunggang an der schule eingefhrt wurde (2005).


That is EXACTLY my point.

----------


## jona1708

Ich gehrte mit 1,5 zur 9. Beste von 122 Leuten. Darunter gab es 1,0 1,1 3x1,3 und 2x1,4

Aber unsere Schule zhlt zu eine der strengsten Schulen von NRW (statistisch)

----------


## Miu

> ich war an meiner schule mit 1.7 schulbeste. Und die beste seit der bildunggang an der schule eingefhrt wurde (2005).


Dann kannst du stolz auf dich sein  :Top: 
Ich habe mein Abi auch nach der Realschule gemacht, jedoch nicht auf dem 2. Bildungsweg, sondern ganz normal.

----------


## claired

> Ablehungsbescheide werden am 13.August verschickt, sowohl Wartezeit als auch Abiturbesten.
> Hier nachzulesen: http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=618


Dankeschn  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Dann kannst du stolz auf dich sein 
> Ich habe mein Abi auch nach der Realschule gemacht, jedoch nicht auf dem 2. Bildungsweg, sondern ganz normal.


Danke, aber wenn ich pech hab bringt mir mein Abi nicht viel. Ich frag mich echt warum ich mir so den A*** aufgerissen hab wenn ich am Ende wenn ich Pech hab genauso lang warten muss wie jemand der z.b 3,8....

----------


## JoeSixpack

Bei uns gab es eine, die ganz knapp 1,0 geschafft hat. Danach folgte ich mit meinen knappen 1,1 und dann kam noch jemand mit 1,2 und einige mit 1,x. 

Aus meinem persnlichen Umfeld neige ich zu der Auffassung, dass viele derjenigen, die nach der 10. Klasse etc. das Gymnasium verlassen und auf eine Gesamtschule bzw auf ein Berufskolleg gehen und dort ihr Vollabi machen dort signifikant bessere Noten bekommen (acuh im 1,x Bereich). Das zieht dann natrlich die NCs insgesamt nach oben. Was ich auch immer wieder beobachtet habe ist, dass immer mehr Fcher genommen werden, in denen es meines Erachtens nach subjektiv einfacher ist, eine gute bis sehr gute Note zu bekommen als in anderen.

----------


## jona1708

dito! Bin genau derselben Meinung!!!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Bei uns gab es eine, die ganz knapp 1,0 geschafft hat. Danach folgte ich mit meinen knappen 1,1 und dann kam noch jemand mit 1,2 und einige mit 1,x. 
> 
> Aus meinem persnlichen Umfeld neige ich zu der Auffassung, dass viele derjenigen, die nach der 10. Klasse etc. das Gymnasium verlassen und auf eine Gesamtschule bzw auf ein Berufskolleg gehen und dort ihr Vollabi machen dort signifikant bessere Noten bekommen (acuh im 1,x Bereich). Das zieht dann natrlich die NCs insgesamt nach oben. Was ich auch immer wieder beobachtet habe ist, dass immer mehr Fcher genommen werden, in denen es meines Erachtens nach subjektiv einfacher ist, eine gute bis sehr gute Note zu bekommen als in anderen.


Kann ich persnlich so nicht besttigen.

Beispielsweise im Fach Politwissenschaften war es fr mich mit meiner Berufs- und auch bissel Lebenserfahrung mglich 14 Punkte durchgngig zu erreichen - ohne groen Aufwand.
Mit 16 oder 17 kann man diese Erfahrung einfach noch nicht vorweisen.

Fr mich war der 2. Bildungsweg eine Chance und mit Sicherheit gnstiger.
Die Mittelstufe hab ich DEUTLICH schlechter abgeschnitten, dann aber auf dem 2. Bildungsweg dank Erfahrung und persnlichem angesammelten Wissen recht gut und vor allem ohne grere Auswendiglernorgien meinen Abschluss machen knnen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Bei uns gab es eine, die ganz knapp 1,0 geschafft hat. Danach folgte ich mit meinen knappen 1,1 und dann kam noch jemand mit 1,2 und einige mit 1,x. 
> 
> Aus meinem persnlichen Umfeld neige ich zu der Auffassung, dass viele derjenigen, die nach der 10. Klasse etc. das Gymnasium verlassen und auf eine Gesamtschule bzw auf ein Berufskolleg gehen und dort ihr Vollabi machen dort signifikant bessere Noten bekommen (acuh im 1,x Bereich). Das zieht dann natrlich die NCs insgesamt nach oben. Was ich auch immer wieder beobachtet habe ist, dass immer mehr Fcher genommen werden, in denen es meines Erachtens nach subjektiv einfacher ist, eine gute bis sehr gute Note zu bekommen als in anderen.


Das kann ich jetzt gar nicht besttigen, ich hab mein Abi auch auf einer Berufsschule gemacht und wie gesagt es gab Jahre lang gar keinen 1er Schnitt ich war die Erste. 
Und auch bei den Gesamtschule u. bei uns im Umkreis sind 1 er Schnitte eher Mangelware, am Gymn. bei uns gibts dagegen extrem viele davon. Da wirst du schon schief angeschaut wenn du keine 1 oder mind. ne 2 vorm Komma hast.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Also bei unsere Schule (ist natrlich auch eine sehr kleine und 'ne Auslandsschule usw) bin ich die einzige in 10 Jahren die 1,0 geschafft hat, und davor gab es ein mal 1,1. Meistens gibt es etwa 3-4 Leute (aus etwa 25, die jedes Jahr Abi machen) die 1,X schaffen.

----------


## JoeSixpack

> Das kann ich jetzt gar nicht besttigen, ich hab mein Abi auch auf einer Berufsschule gemacht und wie gesagt es gab Jahre lang gar keinen 1er Schnitt ich war die Erste. 
> Und auch bei den Gesamtschule u. bei uns im Umkreis sind 1 er Schnitte eher Mangelware, am Gymn. bei uns gibts dagegen extrem viele davon. Da wirst du schon schief angeschaut wenn du keine 1 oder mind. ne 2 vorm Komma hast.


Ich kann ja auch nur fr mich und mein Umfeld sprechen. Dass es anderswo gnzlich anders aussieht bzw es Ausnahmen gibt, kann und will ich ja auch gar nicht bestreiten.

----------


## konstantin

Auf unserem und dem Nachbargymnasium war es voellig normal, dass 20-30% der Schueler das Abitur mit einer Eins vor dem Komma absolvierten, und es gab auch eigentlich in jedem Jahrgang mindestens einen Ueberflieger, der die 1,0 gepackt hat.

----------


## WildThing

Wei jemand, ab wie viel Uhr morgen die Bescheide online sind?? Ich wollt's mir nicht geben und mir meine Ablehnung am Telefon besttigen zu lassen.. :kotzen: 
Daher, wenn jemand wsste wie viel Uhr die online sind, und ich zu der Zeit nichts htte...-htte ich automatisch meine Gewissensbesttigung  :grrrr....:

----------


## mediana

> Wei jemand, ab wie viel Uhr morgen die Bescheide online sind?? Ich wollt's mir nicht geben und mir meine Ablehnung am Telefon besttigen zu lassen..
> Daher, wenn jemand wsste wie viel Uhr die online sind, und ich zu der Zeit nichts htte...-htte ich automatisch meine Gewissensbesttigung


Hier ist ne Leidesngenossin - nur dass ich mir meine Absage am Telefon schon abgeholt habe. Die unwahrscheinlich nette *hust * Dame der ZVS konnte mir dann auch erst nach langem Rumtelefonieren sagen warum meine 1,1 trotz Landes-NC NRW 1,1 nicht gereicht hat : es gab zu viele mit diesem Schnitt und darum bin ich am Rang gescheitert. 
Ich frage mich blo, wie diese Rnge zustande kommen. Bisher dachte ich, da ginge es dann nach Punkten im Abitur, sie jedoch besttigte mehrmals es handele sich quasi um Glck denn die Rnge innerhalb eines Schnittes wrden ausgelost. Stimm denn das so? :Hh?: 

Naja, so oder so heit es jetzt weiter bangen... :Traurig:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Gerade bei der ZVS angerufen. Habe mit 1,1 (753) ohne Wartesemester und ohne Dienst in Mnster, Aachen, Dresden und Regensburg keinen Platz bekommen. Jetzt heit es aufs AdH zu warten. *******...



In welchem Bundesland hast du denn Abi gemacht? Dann kann man die Quote schon etwas abschtzen. Aber ich wrd mir jetzt noch keine soooo groen Sorgen fr unser AdH machen, da die Abibestenquoten ja schon immer so hoch waren.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Letztes Jahr sollten die um etwa 11 Uhr online sein...

----------


## WildThing

Okay, danke Healer..  :Smilie:  Dann also morgen frh um Elf.




> Hier ist ne Leidesngenossin - nur dass ich mir meine Absage am Telefon schon abgeholt habe. Die unwahrscheinlich nette *hust * Dame der ZVS konnte mir dann auch erst nach langem Rumtelefonieren sagen warum meine 1,1 trotz Landes-NC NRW 1,1 nicht gereicht hat : es gab zu viele mit diesem Schnitt und darum bin ich am Rang gescheitert.
> Ich frage mich blo, wie diese Rnge zustande kommen. Bisher dachte ich, da ginge es dann nach Punkten im Abitur, sie jedoch besttigte mehrmals es handele sich quasi um Glck denn die Rnge innerhalb eines Schnittes wrden ausgelost. Stimm denn das so?
> 
> Naja, so oder so heit es jetzt weiter bangen...


Ich hab' auch 1,1..-aber hab' mich fr die Abibestenquote nur in Berlin beworben, weil ich Angst hatte, es sonst vielleicht an 'ner andren Uni zu schaffen und in Berlin nicht mehr am AdH teilzunehmen. (Auch wenn das allein schon schwachsinnig genug war..-aber ohne Versuch ist ja auch doof. Naaaja!) Nur, finde ich in keinem Forum Leute, die auch so 1,1 haben und sich fr die Charit beworben haben. Also kann man sich nicht schonmal vorher erkunden. Maaaan, ich will Mitleid.  :Keks:

----------


## Tarwah

> Hier ist ne Leidesngenossin - nur dass ich mir meine Absage am Telefon schon abgeholt habe. Die unwahrscheinlich nette *hust * Dame der ZVS konnte mir dann auch erst nach langem Rumtelefonieren sagen warum meine 1,1 trotz Landes-NC NRW 1,1 nicht gereicht hat : es gab zu viele mit diesem Schnitt und darum bin ich am Rang gescheitert. 
> Ich frage mich blo, wie diese Rnge zustande kommen. Bisher dachte ich, da ginge es dann nach Punkten im Abitur, sie jedoch besttigte mehrmals es handele sich quasi um Glck denn die Rnge innerhalb eines Schnittes wrden ausgelost. Stimm denn das so?
> 
> Naja, so oder so heit es jetzt weiter bangen...


Ich bin total verwirrt :S
hochschulstart.de hat gestern getwittert, dass die Ergebnisse schon da sind und dass man die bei DaIsy schon abrufen kann. Aber ich hab mich da eingeloggt und nichts gefunden. 
Und wie ist das mit dem anrufen?! Kann man da irgendwo anrufen und dann wird einem gesagt ob man einen Studienplatz hat oder nicht? Und wo kann ich anrufen?!?! :O

----------


## DaVinci

> ... ich will Mitleid.


Hmm, hier noch ein  :Keks: ...

----------


## Alchemist

Ich haette mal ne Frage - ab morgen wird der Zulassungsbescheid ueber DaISy abrufbar und er kann auch ausgedruckt werden (vllt. als *.pdf-Datei wie AntOn), so dass man nicht auf die Post warten braucht, stimmt das? Schickt die ZVS per Post weitere Unterlagen oder nur den Bescheid, den man selbst ausdrucken kann?

----------


## DaVinci

> Ich bin total verwirrt :S
> hochschulstart.de hat gestern getwittert, dass die Ergebnisse schon da sind und dass man die bei DaIsy schon abrufen kann. Aber ich hab mich da eingeloggt und nichts gefunden. 
> Und wie ist das mit dem anrufen?! Kann man da irgendwo anrufen und dann wird einem gesagt ob man einen Studienplatz hat oder nicht? Und wo kann ich anrufen?!?! :O


http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=20

Hier sind die Kontaktdaten, kannst morgen frh ab 8h anrufen...

----------


## mediana

> Okay, danke Healer..  Dann also morgen frh um Elf.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab' auch 1,1..-aber hab' mich fr die Abibestenquote nur in Berlin beworben, weil ich Angst hatte, es sonst vielleicht an 'ner andren Uni zu schaffen und in Berlin nicht mehr am AdH teilzunehmen. (Auch wenn das allein schon schwachsinnig genug war..-aber ohne Versuch ist ja auch doof. Naaaja!) Nur, finde ich in keinem Forum Leute, die auch so 1,1 haben und sich fr die Charit beworben haben. Also kann man sich nicht schonmal vorher erkunden. Maaaan, ich will Mitleid.


Hier kommt ne ganze Ladung Mitleid! :Keks: 
Ich hab genau das gleiche gemacht, blo mit Hannover... 
Bist du denn am Landes-NC oder an der Charit gescheitert?

----------


## pottmed

> Ich bin total verwirrt :S
> hochschulstart.de hat gestern getwittert, dass die Ergebnisse schon da sind und dass man die bei DaIsy schon abrufen kann. Aber ich hab mich da eingeloggt und nichts gefunden. 
> Und wie ist das mit dem anrufen?! Kann man da irgendwo anrufen und dann wird einem gesagt ob man einen Studienplatz hat oder nicht? Und wo kann ich anrufen?!?! :O


Das bezieht sich aufs Serviceverfahren, Humanmedizin ist aber nicht im Serviceverfahren. Die ersten Bescheide gibt es morgen, fr Abi-Besten-Quote und Wartezeit, sowie fr Zweitstudienbewerber. Alle anderen mssen sich noch gedulden. 

Die Telefonnummer der ZVS zum Nachfragen findest Du auf hochschulstart.de unter Kontakt.

----------


## pottmed

> Ich haette mal ne Frage - ab morgen wird der Zulassungsbescheid ueber DaISy abrufbar und er kann auch ausgedruckt werden (vllt. als *.pdf-Datei wie AntOn), so dass man nicht auf die Post warten braucht, stimmt das? Schickt die ZVS per Post weitere Unterlagen oder nur den Bescheid, den man selbst ausdrucken kann?


Den Bescheid kannst Du direkt ausdrucken, die ZVS verschickt aber ihn auch per Post. 

Ob sie noch mehr schicken wei ich nicht, glaube aber nicht, der Rest sollte dann direkt von der Uni kommen.

----------


## Alchemist

pottmed, vielen Dank.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tarwah

Danke DaVinci und Pottmed!! 
Auweia. 
Was ich hier so lese, dass ihr mit 1,1 nicht reingekommen seid ... dann kann ich ja mit 1,3 nur noch aufs AdH hoffen.
Aber:
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!  ::-dance:

----------


## WildThing

Danke fr das Mitleid  :bhh: 

Keine Ahnung..es gibt ja leider noch keine Zahlen. Aber ich geh' mal davon aus, dass ich an dem einen oder anderen gescheitert bin, ich meine mit 1,1 verwundert's mich auch nicht wirklich. (Bei der Charite war der Hochschul-NC bei 804 Punkten.., da komm' ich mir mit meinen 752 schon fast lcherlich vor.) Und im AdH hab' ich ehrlich gesagt auch meine Bedenken..-weil man halt keine Prognosen abgeben kann  :Frown: 

Was hattest du fr'n Schnitt, Mediana?? (Verwechsle ich dich gerade, oder hattest du vorhin gepostet, dass du fr mehrere Orte 'ne Absage bekommen httest, auch mit 1,1?? ::-winky: )

----------


## mediana

Ja genau, hatte auch 1,1 mit 754 Punkten. ;) Hatte mich allerdings auch nur fr eine Uni  in der Abibestenquote beworben - Hannover. Mir wurde gesagt, ich sei am Landes-NC gescheitert, der aber merkwrdiger Weise auch 1,1 betrug.
Also gerade hab ich auch das Gefhl, dass mein Abi nichts wert ist... Ist ne merkwrdige Situation, wenn man von allen Seiten fr das gute Abi  beglckwnscht wird und gleichzeitig abgelehnt wird, wenn auch nur vorlufig, im AdH haben wir ja noch Chancen.

----------


## JoeSixpack

> In welchem Bundesland hast du denn Abi gemacht? Dann kann man die Quote schon etwas abschtzen. Aber ich wrd mir jetzt noch keine soooo groen Sorgen fr unser AdH machen, da die Abibestenquoten ja schon immer so hoch waren.


in NRW

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Ja genau, hatte auch 1,1 mit 754 Punkten. ;) Hatte mich allerdings auch nur fr eine Uni  in der Abibestenquote beworben - Hannover. Mir wurde gesagt, ich sei am Landes-NC gescheitert, der aber merkwrdiger Weise auch 1,1 betrug.
> Also gerade hab ich auch das Gefhl, dass mein Abi nichts wert ist... Ist ne merkwrdige Situation, wenn man von allen Seiten fr das gute Abi  beglckwnscht wird und gleichzeitig abgelehnt wird, wenn auch nur vorlufig, im AdH haben wir ja noch Chancen.


Wenn Landes-NC 1,1 war, dann heisst es ja, dass nicht alle mit 1,1 reingekommen sind, sondern dann hat halt Los zwischen den allen 1,1-er entschieden.

----------


## WildThing

Jaaa, aber es wr schn, wenn endlich mal die Bewerberzahlen fr die jeweilige Uni bekanntgegeben wrden..-denn wir haben zwar Chancen mit unserem 1,1.. (Wofr man wirklich, wie du sagst nur Glckwnsche hrt und einen alle immer dmlich angucken, wenn man erklrt, dass es an manchen Unis trotzdem knapp werden knnte, mit dem Studienplatz..) Aber, wie gesagt, in Berlin zittere ich wirklich..
Naja, uns AdH'lern wnsche ich jedenfalls erdenklich viel Glck.. :Loove:

----------


## DocMartin

> Ich hab von verschiedenen Dnern hier bei verschiedenen Dnerbuden schon folgendes abbekommen: 
> - eine Magenverstimmung
> - eine leichte Lebensmittelvergiftung (heillos berlagerte Mayonaise)
> - zweimal massiven Durchfall
> - einmal Erbrechen
> 
> Jaja, schnes Berlin ^^.
> 
> @Jona:
> ...


 :Grinnnss!:  haha also ich ess schon mein Leben lang Dner und das einzige Mal, dass ich nen Durchfall hatte, war in Istanbul^^

Dner ist der Hammer, wer was anderes sagt ist doof  :bhh: 

Mannoman, wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, war ich ja echt auf ner Streberschule^^ Wir waren 60 Leute und hatten mindestens (ich hab jetzt nur mal im Kopf gezhlt) 6 Leute mit 1,0 und der DURCHSCHNITT des Jahrgangs war 1.7! Aber gut, wir waren auch wirklich n auergewhnlicher Jahrgang...

Ich hab mal ne andere Frage:

Wenn ich jetzt keinen Studienplatz kriege, krieg ich dann Arbeitslosengeld und wenn ja wie viel, wenn ich noch zu Hause wohne?

----------


## verd

Morgen stellen die auch die Bescheide fr die bevorzugte Auswahl nach einem Dienst online, oder?




> Wenn ich jetzt keinen Studienplatz kriege, krieg ich dann Arbeitslosengeld und wenn ja wie viel, wenn ich noch zu Hause wohne?


Denke nicht. Ich bekomme keines, obwohl ich nach dem Zivi noch gejobbt habe (2 Wochen zu frh gekndigt...  :Big Grin:  ).

ps.:
Krass was an euren Schulen alles abgeht. Wir waren im Jahrgang 50 Leute, es gab je einmal 1,2, 1,3, 1,5 und 1,7 (alle waren vorher auf der Realschule, die Gymnasiasten schlossen alle schlechter ab oO), Jahrgangsschnitt war 2,6 oder 2,7.

----------


## WildThing

Ich galube, wenn du bisher nicht voll gearbeitet hast, das heit auch nichts eingezahlt hast, dann bekommt man meines Wissens nach, leider auch nichts..

----------


## Kyutrexx

> haha also ich ess schon mein Leben lang Dner und das einzige Mal, dass ich nen Durchfall hatte, war in Istanbul^^
> 
> Dner ist der Hammer, wer was anderes sagt ist doof 
> 
> Mannoman, wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, war ich ja echt auf ner Streberschule^^ Wir waren 60 Leute und hatten mindestens (ich hab jetzt nur mal im Kopf gezhlt) 6 Leute mit 1,0 und der DURCHSCHNITT des Jahrgangs war 1.7! Aber gut, wir waren auch wirklich n auergewhnlicher Jahrgang...
> 
> Ich hab mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt keinen Studienplatz kriege, krieg ich dann Arbeitslosengeld und wenn ja wie viel, wenn ich noch zu Hause wohne?


Arbeitslosengeld I bekommst du nur, wenn du innerhalb der vergangenen 2 Jahre mindestens 12 Monate einer sozialversicherungspflichtigen Ttigkeit nachgegangen bist (muss nicht zusammenhngend gewesen sein).
Sozialversicherungspflichtig ist jedes Arbeitsverhltnis ab einer Vergtung von 400,01 Euro.

Arbeitslosengeld II (commonly known as HartzIV) bekommst du grundstzlich immer, allerdings nur, wenn in deiner sogenannten Bedarfsgemeinschaft, also deine Eltern und du, nicht das Gehalt oberhalb der Freigrenze liegt.


Da das ALG I nur rund 60% der letzten durchschnittlichen Vergtung betrifft, msstest du in dem Falle einer (sehr) niedrig vergteten Ttigkeit sowieso sogenanntes Ergnzungsgeld beantragen (ALG II fr ALG I Empfnger).

----------


## sassi2

Hallo
ich hab' eine mail mit der voraussichtlichen Zulassung fr Hannover bekommen.
Ich habe hier zwar gesucht, aber keinen gefunden, der auch in hannover anfngt. Vielleicht habe ich es auch berlesen, bei den vielen Seiten trotz Suchfunktion. Bin ich etwa allein???
Die mail war wie von pottmed gepostet, aber heute mittag schon da, obwohl ich sie erst gestern nach Feierabend geschrieben habe. Die Bearbeitungszeit finde ich ganz ok.
na, ja vielleicht melden sich ja morgen ein paar Hannoveraner.

Schnen abend
sassi

----------


## DocMartin

OK danke fr die Info. Kennt Jemand nen coolen Job mit min. 8-10/h?

Ach ja, das mit dem nachts zum Kottbusser Tor wrd ich lieber lassen oO

----------


## mediana

> Wenn Landes-NC 1,1 war, dann heisst es ja, dass nicht alle mit 1,1 reingekommen sind, sondern dann hat halt Los zwischen den allen 1,1-er entschieden.


Ja genau so wurde mir das auch erklrt.
Es ist schon frustrierend, wenn es das pure Pech ist, dass es nicht geklappt hat. Ich htte mit meinen 1,1 ja auch genommen werden knnen....

Glckwunsch sassi2!  :Smilie:

----------


## DocMartin

Ist das etwa im AdH auch so? Das wr ja mal krass unfair, ich mein, ich bin 3 Punkte an der 1.5 vorbei  :grrrr....:  wr ja mies, wenn jemand, der einen Punkt an der 1.7 vorbei ist dann vor mir wre... :dagegen:  :Hh?:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> OK danke fr die Info. Kennt Jemand nen coolen Job mit min. 8-10/h?
> 
> Ach ja, das mit dem nachts zum Kottbusser Tor wrd ich lieber lassen oO


Naja, ich hoffe ja mal, dass das "MUAH" ausreichend als Ironie erkennbar war.

@Jona: NATRLICH SOLLST DU DIE GENANNTEN STELLEN NICHT ANFAHREN. Das sind eben die belsten Orte.
Die und VIELE VIELE VIELE andere mehr, die man in Berlin meiden sollte.


8 bis 10 Euro die Stunde?
Hm ... Arzt in Ausbildung? ;)

In Berlin sind Stellen rar. Auer im Bro. Wenn du ne Broausbildung oder vergleichbare nachweisbare Kenntnis hast, sieht es gut aus.
Englischkenntnisse und Umgang mit Office logischerweise vorausgesetzt.

----------


## DocMartin

Hehe, ja bin verwhnt, wohne unter der Bonzenkseglocke  :hmmm...:  Ich mach hier einfach mal nen Aushang, ich wascheFerraris und Porsches  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## WildThing

Kaufland bezahlt ganz gut... ;)

----------


## mediana

> Ist das etwa im AdH auch so? Das wr ja mal krass unfair, ich mein, ich bin 3 Punkte an der 1.5 vorbei  wr ja mies, wenn jemand, der einen Punkt an der 1.7 vorbei ist dann vor mir wre...



Genau darber rgere ich mich gerade malos!  :grrrr....:  :Blush:

----------


## Medizina3785

Ich kanns nicht glauben ... Da macht man Abi mit 1,1 und hat nicht mal nen Studienplatz sicher...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Die S-Bahn bezahlt 600 Euro fr Hinweise, die zur Ergreifung von Ttern von Vandalismus fhren.
Brauchst nur einen pro Monat erwischen ^^.

Und ja, ich wei, dass das eigentlich nicht lustig ist.
Die Lage in Berlin ist hchst angespannt.

In der Regel werden nur Fachkrfte gesucht, also entweder mit Ausbildung + Erfahrung oder SEHR viel Erfahrung ohne Ausbildung (wie man auch immer Berufserfahrung ohne Ausbildung berhaupt erlangen soll) oder mit Hochschulabschluss.

Hast du denn was in Richtung Brottigkeit gelernt? Oder eine andere Ausbildung? Im Handwerk womglich? Oder Gastgewerbe?

----------


## DocMartin

Ich bin blank  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab mal kurz aufm Bau gearbeitet, kann natrlich gut mit Computern und lerne schnell  ::-winky:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich bin blank 
> 
> Hab mal kurz aufm Bau gearbeitet, kann natrlich gut mit Computern und lerne schnell


Also keine Ausbildung?
Okay, dann sind 8 bis 10 Euro n bissel illusorisch ^^.

----------


## Geerthe

Guten Abend,

ich mag auch keinen Dner und habe einmal einen 2x gegessen,da reichte mir.

Warum so alle nach Berlin wollen?

Ich kann das nicht nachempfinden.Habe dort 2 Jahre gelebt, genau zum Mauerfall.Man das war wirklich kritisch.Fr eine Frau mit Kinderwagen war weder auf dem Brgersteig noch in der BVG platz.
Ob es nun ein Dorf oder Kleinstadt ist oder eine Grostadt ,wie Hamburg oder Berlin, man schafft pro Tag eh nicht alles an Angeboten zu erkunden.Man lebt doch in seinem Stadtviertel und fhrt bewut in andere Stadtteile fr bestimmte Dinge.Das ist dann hnlich , wenn der Drfler in die Stadt fhrt. :Meine Meinung: 

Geerthe

----------


## Geerthe

> Also keine Ausbildung?
> Okay, dann sind 8 bis 10 Euro n bissel illusorisch ^^.


Ich htte da einen Tipp : in Salzburg ist das der Tarif fr Babysitting. Evtl. auch etwas mehr.
Nur leider kostet dort auch ein Zimmer im Studentenwohnheim etwa 325.
Alles eine Sache der Verhltnismigkeit.

----------


## DocMartin

Also illusorisch ist das denke ich nicht, ich krieg hier 8/h frs Babysitten auch auf der Couch liegen und TV gucken bekannt^^ 
Ne, ist schon teilweise gut anstrengend, mit 3 kleinen hyperaktiven Jungs, aber wenn sie erstmal schlafen ist das der beste Job dens gibt!

Kumpel von mir bekommt 10 pro Stunde frs Medikamente ausfahren, das ist auch n traumjob.

Ich wei was, ich geh einfach zum Begleitservice  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocMartin

Ah ne, ich wollte ja eh zu DSDS! Was verdient man wohl so als Snger an sonem Onehitwonder?

----------


## mediana

Ich habe ungelernt 11  die Stunde bei der Post verdient.  ::-dance:

----------


## DocMartin

Welches Bundesland? Haben die berall die gleichen Preise?

----------


## konstantin

Also ich hab 16 Euro die Stunde als Pflegehilfskraft bekommen. Geht aber nur zwei Monate, danach wird's Steuer- und Sozialabgabepflichtig.  ::-dance:

----------


## mediana

Die bekommst du berall und Schler und Studenten nehmen die besonders gerne als Aushilfskrfte, da sie fr die keine Abgaben zahlen.
Man wird 6 Wochen angelernt ( das waren harte Sommerferien!), ist aber bereits nach 3 Wochen alleine auf Zustellung. Ist zwar harte Arbeit ( schwere Packete und stundenlange Rennerei), aber dafr wird man vorbildlich bezahlt. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Und ich hab gerade die Mafia II Demo gespielt.

Ich brauch dringend einen italienischen Akzent ...

----------


## wasp123

Heyyyyyyy,

bin auch in Hannover dabei!!!
 ::-winky: 




> Hallo
> ich hab' eine mail mit der voraussichtlichen Zulassung fr Hannover bekommen.
> Ich habe hier zwar gesucht, aber keinen gefunden, der auch in hannover anfngt. Vielleicht habe ich es auch berlesen, bei den vielen Seiten trotz Suchfunktion. Bin ich etwa allein???
> Die mail war wie von pottmed gepostet, aber heute mittag schon da, obwohl ich sie erst gestern nach Feierabend geschrieben habe. Die Bearbeitungszeit finde ich ganz ok.
> na, ja vielleicht melden sich ja morgen ein paar Hannoveraner.
> 
> Schnen abend
> sassi

----------


## oenesens

Bin auch in Hannover ! Bin im Forum aber nur stiller Mitleser  ::-winky:

----------


## wasp123

Ich bin auch eher eine der stillen!!!  :Blush: 
Aber jetzt sollten wir doch mal eine ERSTIS Gruppe erffnen!!! Oder ist auch wer in Studi VZ? 
Da gibt es ja schon eine Erstis Gruppe!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wei man mal was von den Bewerberzahlen?

Der geilste Job ist doch eh "Schiffschaukelbremser" *g*

Hatte whrend meiner Ausbildung in einer Fahrschule gejobbt, Vertrge abschlieen, mit den Schlern Fragebogen ben usw....war ganz lustig und immer was los. Bekam aber nur 6,50

----------


## Miu

[quote=fallenangel30487;928441]Wei man mal was von den Bewerberzahlen?quote]

Die mssten doch ab morgen auf Hochschulstart.de zu sehen sein oder nicht?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Letztes Jahr war das so...aber bei der zvs wei man ja nie *g*

Sind die Ablehnungsbescheide auch schon morgen online? oder erst am Freitag?

----------


## Miu

Die Ablehnungsbescheide mssten 2 Tage nach den Zulassungsbescheiden kommen. Denke, dass die auch dann online sind.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich wei gar nicht mehr wie das im letzten Jahr war. Naja hab mich in Abibesten und WZ nur beworben um den Vergleich zum Rangplatz im letzten Jahr zu sehen.

----------


## Miu

Ich auch.. und wegen den Teilstudienpltzen

----------


## Currywurstesser

So, es ist nun der 11.08.  :Smilie:  
Ich bin riesig gespannt auf den Morgen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich wre froh ich knnt das auch auch sagen....bldes ADH warum muss das auch so spt sein!

----------


## Currywurstesser

nene, bei mir mit meinen 1,5 siehts nach 23.09. aus.
Aber die Bewerberzahl wrde mich stark interessieren

----------


## Miu

Wo willst du denn hin Currywurstesser?

----------


## Currywurstesser

Essen
Bonn
Bochum
Dsseldorf
Gieen
Marburg

Habe die Prferenzen in dieser Reihenfolge gesetzt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> nene, bei mir mit meinen 1,5 siehts nach 23.09. aus.
> Aber die Bewerberzahl wrde mich stark interessieren


Bei mir siehts genauso aus....hab aber "nur" 1,7 + Dienst also auch frhestens 23.9

----------


## Laurice

::-oopss:

----------


## Alchemist

Mein Zulassungsbescheid ist seit ner halben Stunde verfuegbar.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Yep, sie sind dann schon online.  :Big Grin:

----------


## akkord

Hier sind Sie seit ca. 10min abrufbar (also meine)

----------


## verd

Habe meinen auch gerade heruntergeladen.  :Smilie: 
Warum zur Hlle werden die unter OS X als .php gespeichert, wenn man sie nicht manuell ldt?  :Hh?: 

Lustig auch:
der Zulassungsbescheid im AdH wurde laut Hochschulstart am 11.08 erstellt, der Bescheid ber das Vorauswahlverfahren am 13.08.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laurice

Glckwunsch...

 :Traurig: 
Vorauswahlverfahren-Bescheid is schon da?!  :Hh?:

----------


## verd

Danke  :Smilie: 
Liegt vllt am System von hochschulstart. Evtl. muss der mindestens zeitgleich mit der Zulassung im AdH oder so rausgehen, kA. ^^

----------


## Laurice

Nein, wieso _solltest_ du einen Vorauswahlbescheid haben, wenn du ne Zulassung hast? AdH ist doch erst im September.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Palimpalim

Du bekommst auch noch ne Besttigung, dass du am AdH teilnimmst. Ich denke, dass war mit Zulassung gemeint! :Top:

----------


## verd

Na ich meinte ja, dass es lustig ist, dass diese AdH Besttigung erst am 13.08 rausgeht, die Zulassung aber schon am 11.08.
Wird halt irgendwie am System liegen. oO




> Nein, wieso solltest du einen Vorauswahlbescheid haben, wenn du ne Zulassung hast? AdH ist doch erst im September.


Wahrscheinlich wegen der bevorzugten Auswahl nach dem Dienst, krankes System halt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Palimpalim

Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage: Laut zvs sind sowohl die Zulassungen als auch die Ablehnungen in den beiden Quoten in Daisy online, bei mir ist aber garnichts, also kein ABlehnungsbescheid??? Habt ihr schon was? :was ist das...?:

----------


## JoeSixpack

Das verstehe, wer will...angeblich sollen sowohl Zulassungen als auch Ablehnungen online sein. Bei mir ist aber weder noch...

http://twitter.com/hochschulstart

----------


## Zag

Dito,

warte auch darauf und ist keins von beiden drin  :Frown:

----------


## bb-freak

Ich hab dat DING. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich werde ein Studi :Top:

----------


## Laurice

Bei mir auch nicht. Vielleicht meinen die mit "online", dass es zwar im Netz, aber noch verborgen ist. Wozu man das dann twittern muss, keine ahnung.  ::-oopss: 

@verd: ach sooooo! Wo geht es hin fr dich?

----------


## lauraZi90

Tssss bei mir ist auch nichts von beiden drin! Die knnen einen doch echt auf die Nerven gehn. Kein Wunder, dass jeder nur noch dort anruft... Wr nett wenn ihr euch meldet, sobald bei euch etwas drin steht!

----------


## ptp84

Hallo, kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen, welche Grenzen dieses mal fr die Wartezeitquote gelten?  Oder steht das nicht in den Zulassungsbescheiden?  :bhh:

----------


## fuhl.

die zulassungen sind seit 8 uhr online. wenn nichts drin steht, hat man auch keinen studienplatz, sorry.

----------


## sassi2

Hi,
ich habe meinen Zulassungsbescheid vor mir!!!

----------


## JoeSixpack

@fuhl.

Jaja, schon klar. Nur geht es ja darum, dass die schreiben, die Ablehnungen seien auch hochgeladen worden, so dass man sie einsehen knne.

----------


## verd

Nach Freiburg geht's.  :Smilie: 
Die Uni scheint sogar schneller geworden zu sein...die Einschreibeunterlagen sind gerade per Post gekommen. ^^

----------


## Asclepia

Da steht aber doch auf der Homepage der ZVS "Aktuell werden Zulassungsbescheide ins DaISy upgeloaded." 

Nix mit Wartezeit...

----------


## Laurice

> die zulassungen sind seit 8 uhr online. wenn nichts drin steht, hat man auch keinen studienplatz, sorry.



Das drfte fr die meisten hier klar sein. Was mich strt, ist, dass hochschulstart sagt, dass auch die Ablehnungsbescheide online sind, was nicht zutrifft!
Angeblich werden jetzt seit 3min wieder Zulassungsbescheide upgeloadet. Das ist doch krank.

Hey fuhl, das heit du hast ne ZM-Zulassung? Glckwunsch!
Ich werd hoffentlich (1,6) auch ZM machen, mal gucken wo die Lotterie mich hinschicken wird (OP1=Berlin, dann Jena, Leipzig etc.) wo gehts hin bei dir?  :Top: 
/Edith ruft gerade, HGW ist das Kenzeichen fr Greifswald.... cool.

----------


## queenluna

hmhm, immer noch keine quoten online. ihr seid wohl alle 1,0er, die jetzt schon einen zulassungsbescheid haben?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Da steht aber doch auf der Homepage der ZVS "Aktuell werden Zulassungsbescheide ins DaISy upgeloaded." 
> 
> Nix mit Wartezeit...



Aber warum laden die schon wieder ZULASSUNGSbescheide hoch? Ich dachte, die htte schon jeder?

----------


## Alchemist

> hmhm, immer noch keine quoten online. ihr seid wohl alle 1,0er, die jetzt schon einen zulassungsbescheid haben?


Ich glaube schon.

----------


## Teveten

An alle Hannoveraner: Ich bin ab Oktober auch am Start! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ThomAl

Hey,

Ich habe die Zulassung von Heidelberg-Mannheim vor mir. 
Bin berfroh.

mfg
ThomAl

----------


## Alchemist

Glueckwunsch, ihr beiden.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kensington

Glckwunsch an alle und besonders an meinen Bbalfreak ;) ( bist nicht in Icq- bin extra on, wegen deinen Ergebnissen)
 ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  Richtig geil ;)

Steht bei euch Adhlern irgendwas dazu in Daisy oder ist das normal, dass da garnix steht?

----------


## Medi2009

> Glckwunsch an alle und besonders an meinen Bbalfreak ;) ( bist nicht in Icq- bin extra on, wegen deinen Ergebnissen)
>  Richtig geil ;)
> 
> Steht bei euch Adhlern irgendwas dazu in Daisy oder ist das normal, dass da garnix steht?


Es ist normal, dass da nix ist. Am Freitag darfst du dir dann deine Ablehnung ausdrucken und die Besttigung, dass du am AdH teilnimmst ::-oopss:

----------


## Kensington

> Es ist normal, dass da nix ist. Am Freitag darfst du dir dann deine Ablehnung ausdrucken und die Besttigung, dass du am AdH teilnimmst


WUah, was ne Freude ;)

----------


## pnktchen4

So, hab immer fleiig  mitgelesen und mitgezittert-
und jetzt.....trommelwirbel.....
habe ich auch einen Studienplatz in Mannheim bekommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ThomAl

@pnktchen: 
Dann sehen wir uns im Oktober?  :Smilie: 
Darf ich deinen Schnitt erfahren?  :Blush:

----------


## konstantin

Habe meine Zulassung auch erhalten... Mal wieder... Wurde letztes Jahr ueber's AdH zugelassen und habe mich nun nach Dienst wiederbeworben. Witzigerweise habe ich nicht nur den Zulassungsbescheid vom 11.8., sondern auch gleichzeitig den Bescheid vom 13.8., dass ich am AdH teilnehmen wuerde... Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich ihn letztes Jahr in dieser Quote erhalten habe.  ::-oopss: 

Was soll's, Bescheid wieder da, alles in Ordnung, die Buerokratie hat mir aber einige schlaflose Naechte bereitet.  ::-bee:

----------


## ThomAl

@konstatin:

Da du dich in den nchsten Tagen bereits einschreiben wirst, hat sich das mit der AdH Bewerbung im Prinzip ja eh gegeben.

----------


## pnktchen4

jap, sieht so aus  :Grinnnss!: 

hm, ich bin nicht ber NC zugelassen (mein Schnitt war 1,9), sondern ber Hrtfallquote..

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bin mal gespannt wieviele sich beworben haben laut twitter soll ja heute noch online gehen....

----------


## WildThing

> Die NC-Werte fr die Abibestenquote und die Wartezeitquote stehen in Krze online zur Verfgung. 54 minutes ago


Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die ZVS "in Krze" definiert.  :grrrr....:

----------


## ThomAl

@WildThing:

Genau das selbe habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Igendjemand hat das auch per twitter schon gefragt und die antwort war wahrscheinlich heute noch.

----------


## fuhl.

> Das drfte fr die meisten hier klar sein. Was mich strt, ist, dass hochschulstart sagt, dass auch die Ablehnungsbescheide online sind, was nicht zutrifft!
> Angeblich werden jetzt seit 3min wieder Zulassungsbescheide upgeloadet. Das ist doch krank.
> 
> Hey fuhl, das heit du hast ne ZM-Zulassung? Glckwunsch!
> Ich werd hoffentlich (1,6) auch ZM machen, mal gucken wo die Lotterie mich hinschicken wird (OP1=Berlin, dann Jena, Leipzig etc.) wo gehts hin bei dir? 
> /Edith ruft gerade, HGW ist das Kenzeichen fr Greifswald.... cool.




danke. hat leider in HGW nicht geklappt; bin nach Kiel gekommen, aber hauptsache Studienplatz  :Smilie:

----------


## queenluna

"in krze" ist aber schon ein wenig euphemistisch ausgedrckt, gell?  :Hh?:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das ist doch wie wenn eine Frau sagt ich geh mal "kurz" telefonieren, einkaufen...... *g*

----------


## queenluna

hehe stimmt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei nem Mann ist kurz einkaufen max. 30 min....bei mir mind. 2 Stunden. 
*g*
Wie gut dass bei der ZVS viele Mnner arbeiten....

----------


## WildThing

Jaaa, nur, dass frau whrend dessen ja die ganze Zeit was macht..-aber die laden ja schon ewig die Zulassungsbescheide hoch..-oder besser gesagt, die Computer machen das fr die Mitarbeiter. (Dann heit das ja, das vielleicht noch gar nicht jeder, der tatschlich eine Zulassung bekommt, auch schon eine hat, oder??)

----------


## ThomAl

Maaaaaaaan.
Wie lange dauert dass, die paar Zahlen hochzuladen.
Die Neugier steigt langsam ins Unermessliche.

----------


## madniki

...stand gestern schon den ganzen tag da... dh. kurz bei der zvs. :Hh?:

----------


## troja78

wie wre es hiermit :

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1759


ersetzt die die 59 durch eine 85 und staune...;)

----------


## ThomAl

Genial! Das funktioniert.
Mannheim: 773
Hd: 804

----------


## WildThing

@ troja78

Wie hast'n das rausbekommen?? .. Man, komm ich mir bld vor XD

----------


## queenluna

super, danke!!!

----------


## konstantin

Sehr cool, und der NC ist, wie zu erwarten, in vier  Bundeslaendern nach oben gerasselt und sonst gleich geblieben. Wobei "gleich" da wohl auch relativ ist.  ::-stud:

----------


## JoeSixpack

> Genial! Das funktioniert.
> Mannheim: 773
> Hd: 804


Wie kann ihc mir denn den Kram der einzelnen unis anschauen?

----------


## WildThing

..jetzt fehlen ja nur noch die Bewerberzahlen fr die einzelnen Unis..-sollen die auch heute kommen?? (Mssten ja heute fr alle Quoten bekannt werden.., denn die, die durch die Bestenquote geflutscht sind, gehen ja in's AdH, oder versteh ich da was falsch??)

----------


## konstantin

guckst du @JoeSixpack

----------


## ThomAl

Kann man den Bescheid online ausdrucken und gilt der dann als Original zulssig fr die Immatrikulation?
Denn von der Post habe ich heute noch nichts erhalten.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Kann man den Bescheid online ausdrucken und gilt der dann als Original zulssig fr die Immatrikulation?
> Denn von der Post habe ich heute noch nichts erhalten.


Die Bescheide werden erst heute versand, das heit, dass sie erst morgen in der Post sind ;)

----------


## ThomAl

@Cuba_Libre:
Achso. (: Danke fr die Info.

----------


## konstantin

Das ist aber auch ziemlich Wurst, weil man das Original von einem eigenen Ausdruck nicht unterscheiden kann. Zumindest letztes Jahr gab es keinen Unterschied zwischen dem von mir gedruckten Bescheid und dem zugeschickten. Lustigerweise musste ich dann eine "beglaubigte Kopie meines Zulassungsbescheides" dieses Jahr einreichen. Warum man ein ausschliesslich maschinell gefertigtes Formular beglaubigen lassen muss, ist mir nach wie vor ein Raetsel, zumal sich eben kein Unterschied zwischen Original und Kopie feststellen laesst.

----------


## ThomAl

Da kann ich dir nur beifplichten. Ist fr mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

----------


## Sonja10

Also irgendwie blicke ich da nicht durch. Wenn die schreiben "1. Ortspr. / 1,2 / 804 Punkte" in dieser Quote, muesste man doch theoretisch mit 1,1 und besser  und ueber 804 Punkten drin sein, oder ???

----------


## konstantin

Also in meinem Immatrikulationsantrag wird aber auch keine "beglaubigte Kopie" des Zulassungsbescheides gefordert, sondern lediglich eine herkoemmliche Kopie. Alles andere macht ja auch ueberhaupt keinen Sinn, die Uni kriegt von der ZVS ja direkt die Liste mit den zugelassenen Bewerbern zugeschickt. Die muessen doch nicht alles doppelt und dreifach buerokratisch absichern.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Geerthe

> wie wre es hiermit :
> 
> http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1759
> 
> 
> ersetzt die die 59 durch eine 85 und staune...;)




Moin moin,

ich bin ganz von den Socken...wie hast du denn das raus bekommen? Genial!!

Knnen wir auch schon eine Nr. fr das AdH bekommen??? :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ich brauche den Original-Bescheid, d.h der selbst-ausdrckter Bescheid

----------


## Palimpalim

Wenn ich jetzt die Hochschul-NCs vergleiche, kann ich dann sagen, dass die Hochschulen, bei denen ein Ausschluss stattgefunden hat, prinzipiell beliebter sind als die mit einem F? Heit das dann auch, dass diese Unis einen hheren Nc haben werden?

----------


## Laurice

> Knnen wir auch schon eine Nr. fr das AdH bekommen???


hier ist sie  :hmmm...:

----------


## lauraZi90

@konstantin: dein link fr doch zu den abibestennoten vom ws 2009/10. Also bei mir zumindestens.

Ich htte gern die Grenzen fr zahnmedizin. Kann sie aber leider nicht finden  :Frown: . kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?! :Traurig:

----------


## Laurice

> @konstantin: dein link fr doch zu den abibestennoten vom ws 2009/10. Also bei mir zumindestens.
> 
> Ich htte gern die Grenzen fr zahnmedizin. Kann sie aber leider nicht finden . kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?!


dann hast wahrscheinlich nicht oben die zahl ausgetauscht. 
hier

----------


## jona1708

Wie lautet denn nun die Bewerberzahl? Ich habe sie leider noch nicht gefunden!??!

----------


## Medi2009

> Wie lautet denn nun die Bewerberzahl? Ich habe sie leider noch nicht gefunden!??!


Ist noch nicht online;)
Wenn sie um 16 uhr noch nicht da ist, kommt sie wahrscheinlich auche erst morgen oder so;)

Aber ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass es keinen Sinn macht sich ber diese Zahlen den Kopf zu zerbrechen  :hmmm...:

----------


## jona1708

wo steht sie denn berhaupt dann, weil auch bei den letzten Jahren habe ich keine gefunden?!?!?!

Warum meinst du, dass du das aus eigener Erfahrung weit? Ich habe total Angst dieses WS nicht angenommen zu werden ber das AdH und warum sind die NC's etc. von den Hochschulen, die ber das AdH laufen noch nicht online?

----------


## _Natalie_

Glckwunsch all den Leuten, die schon eine Zusage haben  :Smilie:

----------


## jona1708

Ich beneide euch  :hmmm...: 

Nein, auch von mir ein RIESIGES HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH!!!
Wer hier hat denn 1,1 und wurde schon zugelassen?

----------


## DocMartin

Glckwunsch an alle, ich hab auch Post von der Uni Dresden  :Grinnnss!: 

Schnell den Fragebogen ausfllen und zurck schicken, ist hier noch Jemand, der zum Auswahlgesprch nach Dresden fhrt?

----------


## JoeSixpack

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1801

Es mag vielleicht eine blde Frage sein, aber was hat denn das F in der Tabelle, beispielsweise bei Aachen zu sagen. Ich bicke da irgendwie nicht os ganz durch...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1801
> 
> Es mag vielleicht eine blde Frage sein, aber was hat denn das F in der Tabelle, beispielsweise bei Aachen zu sagen. Ich bicke da irgendwie nicht os ganz durch...


Steht ganz unten im Anhang auf der Seite.
Zitat:"F :  Alle zugelassenen Bewerber konnten an den genannten Ort verteilt werden.

Dies bedeutet, dass dort Studienpltze frei waren. Freie Studienpltze entstehen dann, wenn sich unter den Ausgewhlten nicht gengend Bewerberinnen und Bewerber befinden, die diese Hochschule genannt haben.
Diese freien Pltze werden in der Quote "Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen" vergeben."

----------


## JoeSixpack

> Steht ganz unten im Anhang auf der Seite.
> Zitat:"F :  Alle zugelassenen Bewerber konnten an den genannten Ort verteilt werden.
> 
> Dies bedeutet, dass dort Studienpltze frei waren. Freie Studienpltze entstehen dann, wenn sich unter den Ausgewhlten nicht gengend Bewerberinnen und Bewerber befinden, die diese Hochschule genannt haben.
> Diese freien Pltze werden in der Quote "Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen" vergeben."


Aber wenn doch noch Pltze frei waren und in NRW der Landes-NC 1,1 betrgt, dann frage ich mich, warum ihc mit meinen 1,1 und Aachen als Zweitwahl nicht dahingekommen bin...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Aber wenn doch noch Pltze frei waren und in NRW der Landes-NC 1,1 betrgt, dann frage ich mich, warum ihc mit meinen 1,1 und Aachen als Zweitwahl nicht dahingekommen bin...


Hast du ber die Abibestquote nen Platz bekommen? Also ich kenn mich damit ja nicht so aus, aber die Abibesten werden doch auch nach Abi-Punkten und Dienst sortiert, oder? Also wenn du keinen Platz bekommen hast, kann es doch theoretisch auch sein, dass andere 1,1er ne bessere Punktzahl im Landes-NC hatten und damit ber die Abibesten nen Platz bekommen und du nicht?!
Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus, ich hab mich damit nie wirklich befasst, weils fr mich nicht relevant war, vielleicht wei es jmd anderes hier besser.

----------


## JoeSixpack

> Hast du ber die Abibestquote nen Platz bekommen? Also ich kenn mich damit ja nicht so aus, aber die Abibesten werden doch auch nach Abi-Punkten und Dienst sortiert, oder? Also wenn du keinen Platz bekommen hast, kann es doch theoretisch auch sein, dass andere 1,1er ne bessere Punktzahl im Landes-NC hatten und damit ber die Abibesten nen Platz bekommen und du nicht?!
> Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus, ich hab mich damit nie wirklich befasst, weils fr mich nicht relevant war, vielleicht wei es jmd anderes hier besser.


Nee ich habe ber doie Abibestenquote keinen Platz bekommen. Deswegen stelle ich mirdie Frage ja berhaupt.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Nee ich habe ber doie Abibestenquote keinen Platz bekommen. Deswegen stelle ich mirdie Frage ja berhaupt.


Ah ok, dann tippe ich wirklich auf die Abi-Punktzahl.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## WildThing

Hatte nicht hier von einigen Seiten jemand gepostet, dass unter allen 1,1ern per Los 'ne Rangliste aufgestellt wird?? Das wrde das dann vielleicht erklren..-sozusagen "Pech gehabt" -.-'

----------


## JoeSixpack

Das macht ja auch alles Sinn. Wie aber passt das damitzusammen, dass aut Tabelle noch Pltze nicht besetzt werden konnten?

----------


## Loona87

Ich wurde fr Gttingen zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen.  ::-dance: 

ICH BIN SO AUFGEREGT!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hippietyp

> Das macht ja auch alles Sinn. Wie aber passt das damitzusammen, dass aut Tabelle noch Pltze nicht besetzt werden konnten?


Es gibt zwei Stufen: Landes-NC und Hochschul-NC. Wenn du den Landes-NC nicht geknackt hast, spielt das "F" im Hochschul-NC keine Rolle.

----------


## pfuetze

bedeutet das dann, das fr die ADH-quote mehr pltze brig sind?

----------


## DocMartin

Oah ich hab kein Bock zu putzen... :kotzen:

----------


## mediana

> Hatte nicht hier von einigen Seiten jemand gepostet, dass unter allen 1,1ern per Los 'ne Rangliste aufgestellt wird?? Das wrde das dann vielleicht erklren..-sozusagen "Pech gehabt" -.-'



Ja, hier, ich!  :kotzen:

----------


## queenluna

> bedeutet das dann, das fr die ADH-quote mehr pltze brig sind?


das wrde mich auch mal interessieren. kann da jemand was zu sagen?

----------


## DocMartin

Was  :bhh:

----------


## Jasmin3486

hm... hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass man jetzt schon sehen knnte, wenn man zum Auswahlgesprch fr das Adh eingeladen wurde? und warum steht bei mir immer noch gar nichts?...eben wurde getwittert, dass alle Bescheide und auch die Absagen sptestens am 13. online sind. Heisst das jetzt, dass es bei mir noch gar nichts heisst ( :Grinnnss!:  )und ich theoretisch in den nchsten zwei Tagen noch ne Einladung zum Auswahlgesprch erhalten knnte? Oder dass eben noch nicht alle zugelassenen Bewerber Bescheid bekommen haben?

Ich find das gerade alles bld...richtig, richtig bld...ich bin sowieso schon so ungeduldig und wei auch eigentlich dass ich nur um "sackhaaresbreite" einen Studienplatz bekommen wrde, aber es wre so schn wenn sich da mal was tut bei der lieben Daisy  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hippietyp

> das wrde mich auch mal interessieren. kann da jemand was zu sagen?





> F :  Alle zugelassenen Bewerber konnten an den genannten Ort verteilt werden.
> 
> Dies bedeutet, dass dort Studienpltze frei waren. Freie Studienpltze entstehen dann, wenn sich unter den Ausgewhlten nicht gengend Bewerberinnen und Bewerber befinden, die diese Hochschule genannt haben.
> Diese freien Pltze werden in der Quote "Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen" vergeben.


Ergo: Mehr Pltze im AdH.

----------


## Jliah

> und warum steht bei mir immer noch gar nichts?...eben wurde getwittert, dass alle Bescheide und auch die Absagen sptestens am 13. online sind. Heisst das jetzt, dass es bei mir noch gar nichts heisst (
> 
> Ich find das gerade alles bld...richtig, richtig bld.)


Auf der Seite von G steht doch ganz klar der 13. als Datum... ich warte einfach ab.




> "Die Einladungen zu den Auswahlgesprchen erfolgen per e-mail voraussichtlich am Freitag, 13.08.2010. Wichtig: stellen Sie sicher, dass Ihre e-mail Adresse funktioniert !"


......und allerdings, wenn da jetzt schon Zusagen rausgehen krieg ich die Krise....

----------


## Jasmin3486

Ja das hab ich auch gelesen, allerdings posten hier schon einige, dass sie zu Auswahlgesprchen eingeladen wurden..und ich dachte das wei man erst am Freitag  :Grinnnss!:  deshalb bin ich jetzt noch aufgewhlter  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jliah

> Ja das hab ich auch gelesen, allerdings posten hier schon einige, dass sie zu Auswahlgesprchen eingeladen wurden..und ich dachte das wei man erst am Freitag  deshalb bin ich jetzt noch aufgewhlter


ja das hab ich auch gerade gesehen.

...und irgendwie ist mir jetzt richtig schlecht.... boah. is eh so knapp bei mir  :Frown:

----------


## Jasmin3486

Mh.. wo hast du dich denn beworben? und meinste mit knapp, dass es berhaupt knapp ist bei dir oder nur knapp mit Abibestenquote oder Wartezeit?

----------


## Jliah

gttingen, nur adh ...und berhaupt richtig knapp mit dem platz  :Frown:

----------


## DocMartin

Also bei der TU Dresden ist das so, dass man erstmal nen Fragebogen bekommt und je nachdem, wie der ausfllt zum Gesprch geladen wird, aber da letztes Jahr bis 1.9 geladen wurde und ich 1.6 hab, geh ich stark davon aus, dass ich auch dieses Jahr das Gesprch krieg...

----------


## hulahopp

> Ergo: Mehr Pltze im AdH.


Also das kapier ich nicht. 20 % der Pltze werden an die Abiturbesten bundesweit vergeben, aber landesweit aufgeschlsselt. Wie funktioniert das? Bekommt jedes Bundesland eine Quote (eben diese 20 %), sodass fr die AdHs dann 60 % ihrer eigenen Quote brigbleiben? Dann kann es nicht pltzlich mehr Pltze im AdH geben. Das F betrifft offensichtlich nur die Hochschulen, die keine Ortsprferenz haben. Aber warum wird dann nicht auch dort der Grenzrang (als Punktzahl)? Die werden doch nicht ernsthaft gelost haben. Bei mir ist das nmlich auch so, dass ich keinen Medizinplatz bekommen habe und mir nun trotz erreichtem Grenzrang frustriert das F angucken darf, also annehme, dass noch Pltze mit diesem Grenzrang frei sind.

----------


## queenluna

ich raffs auch nicht  :Traurig:

----------


## akkord

Das System ist relativ einfach:

1. Stufe:
In jedem Bundesland werden die besten 20% Abiturienten ausgewhlt.

2. Stufe:
Diese werden je nach Ortsprferenz auf die jeweiligen Uni Verteilt (wobei jede Uni 20% der Pltze maximal in dier Quote vergibt).

3. Stufe:
Sind weniger Bewerber als Pltze -> F, d.h. alle Bewerber wurden angenommen.
Gibt es mehr Bewerber als Pltze, wird eine Rangfolge nach 1. Kriterium Ortsprferenz und 2. Kriterium erreichte Punktzahl aufgestellt. Die Pltze werden vollgefllt.
Ein Vermerk Ortsprferenz grer 2 Bedeutet, dass eben auf Bewerber mit OP 2 bis zur entsprechenden Punktzahl angenommen wurden. Jedoch ist zu beachten, dass Bewerber mit OP1 auch weniger Punkte haben knnen, da OP1 das wichtigere Kriterium ist.

Gru

----------


## Hippietyp

Also: Alle, die ihren Landes-NC knacken, kommen fr die Abibestenquote in Betracht. Der Landes-NC ergibt sich aus den Studienplatzkontigenten, die den Lndern zugewiesen werden.
-Ab jetzt spielt das Bundesland, auch im AdH, keine Rolle mehr!-
Wir haben jetzt also einen Pool von Abibestenquotenbestehern ;), diese werden im zweiten Schritt auf die Unis verteilt. 
Da die Unis erfahrungsgem aber nicht gleich beliebt sind, wird bspw. Heidelberg fter genannt als Homburg. Whrend also fr Heidelberg noch ein Hochschul-NC gebildet wird, da nicht alle, die den Landes-NC geknackt haben, auch nach Heidelberg knnen- gibt es fr Homburg nicht genug Bewerber, die den Landes-NC geknackt haben. Es bleiben also Pltze brig, und die gehen ins AdH.

Bei dir, Hulahopp, sieht es so aus, dass du den Landes-NC (1,1 in NRW) nicht geknackt hast, denn sonst httest du im zweiten Schritt eine Zulassung fr Aachen erhalten.
Jetzt bekommst du deinen Platz erst im AdH und musst noch so lange warten - kannst einem echt leid tun.

----------


## queenluna

ah  :Grinnnss!:  verstanden! vielen dank euch beiden!

----------


## hulahopp

> Das System ist relativ einfach:
> 
> 1. Stufe:
> In jedem Bundesland werden die besten 20% Abiturienten ausgewhlt.
> 
> 2. Stufe:
> Diese werden je nach Ortsprferenz auf die jeweiligen Uni Verteilt (wobei jede Uni 20% der Pltze maximal in dier Quote vergibt).
> 
> 3. Stufe:
> ...


Das kann doch einfach nicht stimmen. Also, ich habe genau den Schnitt, den mein Bundesland als Grenzwert angibt und in erster Prferenz meine Uni angegeben, die laut Liste ein F angibt. Warum habe ich dann keinen Platz bekommen?

----------


## Nessiemoo

Grenzwert in Landes-NC: der Letzte, der es geschafft hat, hatte so eine DN, sagen wir 1,1 - NICHT, das alle mit der DN wurden genommen.

Rangliste wird nach Durchschnitsnote und Wartezeit gemacht, d.h erst kommen die mit 1,0 und Wartezeit, dann kommen die 1,0 ohne Wartezeit, dann kommen die 1,1-er mit Wartezeit und dann 1,0 ohne Wartezeit. 

Sagen wir z.B dass es jetzt 20 Pltze fr die 1,1-er ohne Wartezeit brig sind. Aber zwar 80 1,1-er. Dann entscheidet Los, wer aus die 1,1-er Glck hat den Landes-NC zu schaffen und wer nicht. 

Ist doch nicht sooo schlimm, wenn man in Abibestenquote nicht reinkommt, man hat ja dann immernoch Chancen in AdH. (Obwohll ich verstehe, das Warten macht ja echt verrckt)

----------


## hulahopp

> Grenzwert in Landes-NC: der Letzte, der es geschafft hat, hatte so eine DN, sagen wir 1,1 - NICHT, das alle mit der DN wurden genommen.
> 
> Rangliste wird nach Durchschnitsnote und Wartezeit gemacht, d.h erst kommen die mit 1,0 und Wartezeit, dann kommen die 1,0 ohne Wartezeit, dann kommen die 1,1-er mit Wartezeit und dann 1,0 ohne Wartezeit. 
> 
> Sagen wir z.B dass es jetzt 20 Pltze fr die 1,1-er ohne Wartezeit brig sind. Aber zwar 80 1,1-er. Dann entscheidet Los, wer aus die 1,1-er Glck hat den Landes-NC zu schaffen und wer nicht. 
> 
> Ist doch nicht sooo schlimm, wenn man in Abibestenquote nicht reinkommt, man hat ja dann immernoch Chancen in AdH. (Obwohll ich verstehe, das Warten macht ja echt verrckt)



Bist du dir denn ganz sicher, dass bei den 20% die Wartezeit berhaupt irgendeine Rolle spielt? Auerdem ist mein Problem mit dem F in der Liste noch nicht geklrt. Bin leider den ganzen Nachmittag nicht bei hochschulstart telefonisch durchgekommen.

Das mit dem AdH ist leider auch kein Trost, denn da sind die Chancen ja noch geringer, weil die bundesweite Konkurrenz dabei ist. Und die angekndigten 60 % reduzieren sich durch bestimmte vorgegebene Quoten bei meiner Wunschuni sogar auf nur 32 %. Ist echt bld.

----------


## queenluna

wie heftig auch einfach mal, dass man mit 1,1 "zittern" muss...
ich drck dir jedenfalls die daumen dass es an deiner wunschuni klappt

----------


## hulahopp

> wie heftig auch einfach mal, dass man mit 1,1 "zittern" muss...
> ich drck dir jedenfalls die daumen dass es an deiner wunschuni klappt


Danke dir, hab aber leider "nur" 1.2. Das war ein Beispiel von Hippie o. so . fr NRW. So entstehn Gerchte :hmmm...: .

----------


## Hippietyp

Ja, beim Landes-NC ist die Wartezeit nachrangiges Kriterium nach der DN.
Nochmal: Du  hast den Landes-Nc  nicht geschafft. Das F spielt fr dich keine Rolle.
Das im AdH in Aachen nur 32% der Pltze vergeben werden, glaube ich dir nicht so recht, die Vorabquoten sind doch nur wenige Prozent fr die Bundeswehr etc.

Machst du dir gerade ernsthaft Sorgen, mit 1,2 nichts zu bekommen? In Aachen waren es letztes WS 1,4 ohne Dienst...

----------


## hulahopp

> Ja, beim Landes-NC ist die Wartezeit nachrangiges Kriterium nach der DN.
> Nochmal: Du  hast den Landes-Nc  nicht geschafft. Das F spielt fr dich keine Rolle.
> Das im AdH in Aachen nur 32% der Pltze vergeben werden, glaube ich dir nicht so recht, die Vorabquoten sind doch nur wenige Prozent fr die Bundeswehr etc.
> 
> Machst du dir gerade ernsthaft Sorgen, mit 1,2 nichts zu bekommen? In Aachen waren es letztes WS 1,4 ohne Dienst...


Wie kommst du auf Aachen :hmmm...: ? Ich versuche gerade krampfhaft und wahrscheinlich vergeblich den letzten Rest von Anonymitt zu wahren. Aber nein, NRW ist es nicht.

Meine Rechnung: 60 % nach AdH minus 10 % Vorabquoten (Auslnder, Hrten, Zweitstudien) macht 54 %, davon 60 % nach Quali macht 32 %, falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, denn 20 % Abiturbeste sind ja schon vergeben und der Rest ist alles Wartezeit.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Was heisst "60% nach Quali" ? Ist es irgendwie Uni-spezifisch?

----------


## Doppelhelix

:Traurig:  
tja liebe leute, ohne euch irgendwelche hoffnungen nehmen zu wollen:
mit 1,0 habe ich es nicht auf meine wunschuni geschafft. ich knnte  :kotzen: . aber nun ja, so ist das leben.hart und bitter  :Traurig: 
ich freue mich aber natrlich berhaupt einen studienplatz zu haben und wnsche euch allen viel erfolg  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## claired

> tja liebe leute, ohne euch irgendwelche hoffnungen nehmen zu wollen:
> mit 1,0 habe ich es nicht auf meine wunschuni geschafft. ich knnte . aber nun ja, so ist das leben.hart und bitter 
> ich freue mich aber natrlich berhaupt einen studienplatz zu haben und wnsche euch allen viel erfolg


wieso das denn?

----------


## *Pnktchen*

@ Doppelhelix:

du hast es also mit 1,0 nicht an deine Wunschuni geschafft? Ich nehme an, du hast also mehrere Unis in der Abibestenquote angegeben? Httest du in dieser Quote nur deine Wunschuni an OP 1 gesetzt und dann im AdH-Verfahren wieder auf Op 1 (aber da dann natrlich auch noch andere Stdte an den Op's 2-6 angegeben), wrste wohl im AdH-Verfahren sicher an deine Wunschuni gekommen...

----------


## hulahopp

> Was heisst "60% nach Quali" ? Ist es irgendwie Uni-spezifisch?


Ja, ist es.

----------


## Doppelhelix

> @ Doppelhelix:
> 
> du hast es also mit 1,0 nicht an deine Wunschuni geschafft? Ich nehme an, du hast also mehrere Unis in der Abibestenquote angegeben? Httest du in dieser Quote nur deine Wunschuni an OP 1 gesetzt und dann im AdH-Verfahren wieder auf Op 1 (aber da dann natrlich auch noch andere Stdte an den Op's 2-6 angegeben), wrste wohl im AdH-Verfahren sicher an deine Wunschuni gekommen...


n, auch nicht, tms lief ziemlich bld...hab keine ausbildung oder so, da ich frischgebackene abiturientin bin.
joa und mir fehlen halt 4punkte bei der DN...mannheim ad  :Traurig:

----------


## *Pnktchen*

@ Doppelhelix:

ja ok, Heidelberg und Heidelberg-Mannheim sind die einzigen medizinischen Fakultten bei denen man mit 1,0 im AdH NICHT sicher 'nen Platz bekommt (ohne entsprechenden TMS-Test halt....)!

----------


## claired

> n, auch nicht, tms lief ziemlich bld...hab keine ausbildung oder so, da ich frischgebackene abiturientin bin.
> joa und mir fehlen halt 4punkte bei der DN...mannheim ad


krass.. tut mir leid.. da bin ich froh dass mnchen keinen test verlangt

----------


## fallenangel30487

So bin dann auch mal wieder da! Wie sicher sind den jetzt die angeblichen 40300? Die htten das heute ruhig auch mal noch online stellen knnen...irgendwie beunruhigt mich das alles! 

PS 
auch von mir nochmal Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die es jetzt schon geschaftt haben...

----------


## freakobob

helix was hattest du denn fr nen tms, wenn du ja nur ber 100 punkte hast, dann haste deinen platz doch sicher

----------


## ThomAl

@Doppelhelix:
Was waren denn deine anderen OPs?
Ich muss in diesem Zusammenhang auch loswerden, dass ich diese starke Gewichtung des TMS fr uerst fragwrdig halte. Insbesondere fr diejenigen, die den TMS (aus welchen Grnden auch immer) gar nicht belegt haben.

Trotzdem bin ich mir sicher, dass dir deine Alternative auch gut gefallen wird.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tarwah

Oh Mann, das mit dem TMS find ich traurig.
Vor allem, wenn man so ein tolles Abi mit 1,0 hinblttert, sich in der Schule abgerackert hat dafr und so viel gelernt hat, und dann klappt's nur wegen diesem miesen TMS nicht -.-
Da versteht man doch die Welt nicht mehr!
Vor allem, weil der TMS rein gar nichts ber einen aussagt - meiner Meinung nach.
Ich hab den blden Test auch gemacht  :kotzen: 

Doppelhelix, nicht den Kopf hngen lassen!  :Keks:

----------


## ThomAl

@Tarwah:
Genau meine Meinung.

----------


## ChefTony

> Vor allem, weil der TMS rein gar nichts ber einen aussagt - meiner Meinung nach.


Komisch. Das sagen die Leute sonst immer ber die Abiturnote.

----------


## ThomAl

Fr mich kann ein Test schon aus dem Grund, da er nur eine Leistung ber einige Stunde misst, nicht annhernd so viel aussagen, wie ein ber mehrere Jahre erarbeitetes Abitur.

----------


## Tarwah

> Komisch. Das sagen die Leute sonst immer ber die Abiturnote.


Meiner Meinung nach sagt die Abiturnote ber einen aus, ob man fleiig ist oder nicht - in den meisten Fllen ^^

----------


## Tarwah

> Fr mich kann ein Test schon aus dem Grund, da er nur eine Leistung ber einige Stunde misst, nicht annhernd so viel aussagen, wie ein ber mehrere Jahre erarbeitetes Abitur.


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Meiner Meinung nach sagt die Abiturnote ber einen aus, ob man fleiig ist oder nicht - in den meisten Fllen ^^


 :Meine Meinung: 

Ich finde die Abinote sagt schon einiges aus aber eben nicht alles. Finde solche Dinge wie Ausbildung, ehrenamtli. Engagement, FSJ, ZIVI, . mind. genauso wichtig....

----------


## Mrs. Cox

> Ich finde die Abinote sagt schon einiges aus aber eben nicht alles. Finde solche Dinge wie Ausbildung, ehrenamtli. Engagement, FSJ, ZIVI, . mind. genauso wichtig....


Verstehe immernoch nicht was alle mit ihrem ehrenamtlichen Engagement wollen, die meisten rzte sind einfach nicht sozial und wollen auch nicht Menschen helfen. Also was sagt bitte z.B Freiwillige Feuerwehr oder jahrelanges Singen im Kirchenchor oder ein FSJ darber aus ob man ein guter Arzt wird

----------


## Tarwah

> Verstehe immernoch nicht was alle mit ihrem ehrenamtlichen Engagement wollen, die meisten rzte sind einfach nicht sozial und wollen auch nicht Menschen helfen. Also was sagt bitte z.B Freiwillige Feuerwehr oder jahrelanges Singen im Kirchenchor oder ein FSJ darber aus ob man ein guter Arzt wird


Also wenn die meisten rzte nicht sozial sind und auch keinen Menschen HELFEN wollen, dann ist das sehr traurig.
Vielleicht sagen solche sozialen Sachen nichts darber aus ob man ein guter Arzt wird oder nicht, aber es sagt schon aus, dass man engagiert ist und dass man sich auch fr andere Sachen einsetzen kann.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja dachte dabei eher an sowas wie SEG und Kat. Schutz, DRK, ASB.... 

..klar dass er Kirchenchor o. da nix aussagt. 

....und die Abinote sagt auch nicht die Welt aus... ja der jenige kann gut auswendig lernen, war fleiig oder hatte vieleicht auch einfach nur ein bisschen Glck... klar ist die Abinote wichtig aber eben nicht das einzige! 

Als ob jemand der nen Abischnitt von z.b 1,2 nicht genausoviel drauf htte oder es nicht genauso verdient htte wie jemand mit 1,9 und ner Ausbildung, und FSJ im RD oder so..

----------


## hulahopp

> Verstehe immernoch nicht was alle mit ihrem ehrenamtlichen Engagement wollen, die meisten rzte sind einfach nicht sozial und wollen auch nicht Menschen helfen. Also was sagt bitte z.B Freiwillige Feuerwehr oder jahrelanges Singen im Kirchenchor oder ein FSJ darber aus ob man ein guter Arzt wird


Sehe ich genauso, weil das alles oft nur opportunistisch dem Zweck dient, seine Chancen zu verbessern und ich mchte ThomAl und Tarwah mit ihrer Meinung zum Test Recht geben. Wenn ich jetzt noch sage, dass auch die Wartezeit einen Arzt nicht unbedingt besser macht, schon wegen der finanziellen Bedrfnisse, die man ja irgendwann im Leben nach so langer Durststrecke bestimmt entwickelt, mache ich mich jetzt bestimmt total unbeliebt. Ein guter Arzt sollte sowohl wissenschaftlich denken knnen, an der Forschung interessiert sein als auch ein starkes menschliches Interesse an seinen Patienten haben, ihnen helfen und sie wirklich heilen wollen. Ich denke, das entwickelt man am besten im Beruf als Arzt und nicht bei irgendwelchen Ersatzttigkeiten.

----------


## ChefTony

Fr den TMS kann sich durchaus auch fleiig vorbereiten, um ein entsprechendes Ergebnis zu erzielen - oder auch nicht. 
Finde in manchen belangen den TMS durchaus aussagekrftiger im Bezug auf die Fhigkeit spter gut im Studium klarzukommen (nicht ob man es schlielich auch schafft), sowohl inhaltlich als auch Aufgabentypisch, als das Abitur (auer man hatte nur NaWi LKs  :hmmm...: )
Und auch bei den Abiprfungen kann man einen schlechten Tag erwischen und in 6 Stunden mehr Mist fabrizieren als in den letzten 2 Schuljahren.   

Natrlich kann man den TMS nicht mit einer Note vergleichen, die sich aus 2 Jahren Schulunterricht zusammensetzt. Letztlich sind beides Werte, die (wie oft gemeint) Aufschlu darber geben (sollen), wie wahrscheinlich man sein Studium erfolgreich absolviert. Das es sowohl 1,x Kandidaten gibt, die scheitern und abbrechen, als auch 2,x-3,x die es packen, will hier keiner leugnen. 
Trotzdem ist es jedem bekannt, dass Abitur und TMS nunmal (fast) das Ma aller Dinge sind, wenn es um den Medizinstudienplatz in absehbarer Zeit geht. Es steht jedem frei, soviel dafr zu arbeiten/lernen, dass man es auch packt. Schlielich ist der Lernstoff des Abis ein Witz gegen den des Studiums, welches man danach anstreben will. 
Bevor hier gleich wieder ein Proteststurm losgeht: Diese Aussage spiegelt nicht unbedingt meine persnliche Meinung wieder, sondern ist nur eine nchternde Betrachtung des Systems. 
Man kann noch 100mal sagen, dass Abiturnote/TMS 0 darber aussagen, wie gut man spter als Arzt ist (sogar die TMS Macher sagen das). Ich sehe das genauso. 
Aber das jetzige System nimmt auf sowas nunmal kaum Rcksicht. 

Achja falls es manche nicht wissen: Ich werd vermutlich auch nicht unbedingt sofort einen Studienplatz in diesem System bekommen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## konstantin

Bei diesen Diskussionen wird immer ausser Acht gelassen, dass es den Universitaeten nicht um "gute Aerzte" geht, sondern vor allem um "gute Akademiker". Die Anzahl der Absolventen, Promotionen und deren Noten sind um einiges wichtiger, und die Erfahrung hat nunmal gezeigt, dass die Abiturnote der beste Indikator ist, um festzustellen, ob jemand eben diese Leistung bringen kann.

Das es immer wieder Ausreisser gibt, will ich garnicht bestreiten, und die meisten Warter und diejenigen, mit etwas "schlechterem" Abitur, sind ja auch alle der festen Ueberzeugung, dass sie genau so gute Noten im Medizinstudium schreiben werden - aber eine wirkliche Individualbewertung wird es niemals geben koennen, und so muss man sich eben auf die Statistik verlassen.

Finde das garnicht so schlimm, die Abiturnote ist nach wie vor das fairste Mittel. Etwaige Motivationen herauszufiltern hat immer auch was mit dem subjektiven Empfinden (eigentlich nur damit) der Leute zu tun, die sich die Motivation durchlesen bzw. Anhoeren, beim TMS kann man mal Glueck haben, aber auch total den Blackout: Beim Abitur hat jeder seine Sache selbst in der Hand, und von "Willkuer" kann da auch keine Rede sein. Klar hat man auch da mal einen schwarzen Tag, oder einen Lehrer, der einen nicht besonders mag, aber im Grossen und Ganzen faellt das bei den wenigsten Leuten ueberhaupt ins Gewicht.

Basta.

----------


## hulahopp

> Naja dachte dabei eher an sowas wie SEG und Kat. Schutz, DRK, ASB....


Stimmt schon, wer sich in dieser Weise ernsthaft engagiert, berzeugt. Mich stren nur die hektischen berlegungen, wie man seinen Lebenslauf aufpolieren kann, um im Auswahlgesprch zu berzeugen oder die Zeit Gewinn bringend bis zur nchsten Bewerbung totzuschlagen. Dabei verstehe ich das irgendwie auch total. Aber es luft in eine falsche Richtung.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Stimmt schon, wer sich in dieser Weise ernsthaft engagiert, berzeugt. Mich stren nur die hektischen berlegungen, wie man seinen Lebenslauf aufpolieren kann, um im Auswahlgesprch zu berzeugen oder die Zeit Gewinn bringend bis zur nchsten Bewerbung totzuschlagen. Dabei verstehe ich das irgendwie auch total. Aber es luft in eine falsche Richtung.


Da muss ich dir recht geben...find ich total Banane.... 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin find ich das Heidelberg System ab Besten, da ist alles drin, DN, Ausbildung, Test, Zivi FSJ.....

----------


## Miu

Ich persnlich finde das Hamburg- System am besten. Da muss jeder den HamNat machen und wenn er ihn ein klein wenig verhaut, kann er immer noch zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen werden.

----------


## ChefTony

Erstmal: Raute an Konstantin. Evtl. hat es so geklungen, aber mein Post sollte keinen Frust meinerseits ber das Abinotensystem ausdrcken. Irgendwo muss man es halt festmachen, und das sage ich mit einer Note, die es mir "schwierig" macht, einen Platz zu bekommen. 

Nebenbei: Aussage unserer HA Mitarbeiter: "Bei uns baut die SEG immer nur die Versorgungszelte auf."  :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nebenbei: Aussage unserer HA Mitarbeiter: "Bei uns baut die SEG immer nur die Versorgungszelte auf."


Ja die Aussagen kenn ich gut genug......das alte Lied...aber wenns mal wirklich nen MANV gibt dann sind die RDler doch ganz schn froh drum wenn ihnen die ehrenamtlich die Arbeit abnehmen, weil sie nmlich 0 Plan Triage und so haben. Habt ihr MANV im RS gemacht? Wir nicht, weil der Dozent meinte, sowas muss man als RDler nicht knnen....das machen dann schon die von der SEG.

Natrlich gibts auch ausnahmen...kenne auch RDler (hauptschlich RA) die sich auch damit beschftigen und auch mal ein Zelt aufbauen knnten, aber ein RA / RS der mit der Materie nix am Hut hat wird da frph ber jeden vom OV sein der ihm hilft.

----------


## DocMartin

Kann man eigentlich auch Arzt werden, ohne vorher in sonem Verein gewesen zu sein?

----------


## ChefTony

Auf unserem ersten FSJ Seminar hatten wir eine Fachfortbildung "MANV" (einzig sinnvoller Themenpunkt in der Woche), welche 6 Stunden dauerte. Dort wurden halt so Dinge wie Einsatztaktik, Triage etc. durchgesprochen. Den Rest hab ich mir privat nochmal angelesen. In der Ausbildung selbst kommt dieser Punkt sicherlich zu kurz, keine Frage (wie vieles andere). 

Die Aussage deines Dozenten wrde ich fr meinen Landkreis nicht unterschreiben.

----------


## pottmed

berall wo ich bisher RTW und NEF gefahren bin, waren die HAs doch sehr fit.... und MANV ist bei uns beliebtes FoBi-Thema.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Kann man eigentlich auch Arzt werden, ohne vorher in sonem Verein gewesen zu sein?


Die Frage ist doch jetzt nicht wirklich ernst gemeint oder??? Da ich heute ca. 200 km neben mir stehe mge es man mir verzeihen wenn ich ironie nicht gleich erkenne *g*

Aber zu deiner Frage... Ja klar kann man .... auch wenn man dann einige graue Haare weniger hat *g*

----------


## fallenangel30487

> berall wo ich bisher RTW und NEF gefahren bin, waren die HAs doch sehr fit.... und MANV ist bei uns beliebtes FoBi-Thema.


Sag ja wenn man sich damit beschftigt und sich dafr interessiert ist das ja kein Thema. Ich kenn halt beide Seiten und habs auch schon im Ernstfall erlebt, das ein RA zu mir gekommen ist und gemeint hat :"ja und woher wei ich wer in welches Zelt kommt, da stehen ja nur Zahlen dran."

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Auf unserem ersten FSJ Seminar hatten wir eine Fachfortbildung "MANV" (einzig sinnvoller Themenpunkt in der Woche), welche 6 Stunden dauerte. Dort wurden halt so Dinge wie Einsatztaktik, Triage etc. durchgesprochen. Den Rest hab ich mir privat nochmal angelesen. In der Ausbildung selbst kommt dieser Punkt sicherlich zu kurz, keine Frage (wie vieles andere). 
> Die Aussage deines Dozenten wrde ich fr meinen Landkreis nicht unterschreiben.


WOW ihr habt was sinnvolles da gemacht? 
Unglaublich wir haben nur sinnloses Zeug gemacht, das einzige interessante war den HM Studentin die uns abends um 8 was bers Studium erzhlt hat.

----------


## ChefTony

Also auf 4 von 5 Seminaren hatten wir Fachfortbildungen (liegt auch an der rumlichen Nhe zur DRK Rettungsschule Niedersachen): MANV, (Poly)Traumakonzepte, Toxikologische und KinderNotflle. 
In den 4 Wochen Schule whrend der RS Ausbildung kann man wie gesagt (leider) nicht alle Themen wirklich ausfhrlich behandeln. Das sieht beim RA vermutlich anders aus. 
Wir haben z.B. (vermute mal aus zeitlichen und Kompetenz Grnden) nie einen ACLS Rhytmus durchgesprochen,sondern immer nur BLS. Da war das AED anschlieen bei der AED Prfung schon das hchste der Gefhle. ACLS hab ich dann erst in unserer wacheninternen Notkompetenzschulung gelernt und trainiert. Klar, nach Gesetz sind Medis/Defi dem RA vorbehalten, aber wenn man als 2ter assistiert, sollte dieser erwarten knnen, dass man auch als RS wei, was wann bentigt wird.  
Naja wir weichen vom Thema ab.  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

ACLS haben wir schon gemacht, dafr aber MANV gar nicht...

Das mit dem Seminaren find ich echt gut...bei uns waren die voll unntig...wir waren ne gemischte Gruppe: Schule, RD, KH usw. und die Wochen bestanden hauptschlich aus dummen Kinderspielen....

----------


## ChefTony

Bei uns gabs vom DRK aus 2 RD Gruppen und eine mit Sozialarbeitern. So war man halt unter sich. 4 von 5 Tagen waren aber auch meist nur sinnlose Gruppenspiele ("Brief an dich selbst" und "Male dein FSJ" waren meine persnlichen Highlights  ::-winky: ).

Ausnahmen waren mal die Besichtigung anderer Wachen oder dem Christoph 44 in Gttingen (wir haben allerdings auch einen Christoph im Landkreis, daher war das fr mich nichts "besonderes").

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich war ja auch beim DRK aber in RLP. Bei uns gabs ganz viele Gruppen auch reine RD und Schulgruppen und so...aber unsere war eben gemischt...

Mein Highlight war ....mm...mal berlegen...
Schaf und Wolf oder wie das heit und ein Autobahnspiel... 2 Gruppen stehen sich gegenber einer von jeder gruppe steht hinter der andern und muss seiner gruppe was zu rufen und die anderen mssen halt autobahn gerusche machen sodass die nicht hren was der ruf....man hatte ich hals wen...irgendwann hab ich mich dann mal ins Bad verzogen *g*

----------


## ChefTony

Das klingt in der Tat reichlich bescheuert.  :Top:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Und das musst du dir dann noch nach 2 Stunden schlaf vorstellen...weil die Jungs aus unserer Gruppe (18-20) bis um 3 Party gemacht hatten und die ber uns aus dem Jugenddorf um 5 aufgestanden sind und die Musik so laut war dass wir aus dem Bett gefallen sind!!!!! 

JUHU welch Freude!

----------


## ChefTony

Mittwochs waren wir als Gruppe (5-7Leute) immer in Gttingen feiern. Meist waren wir erst gegen 5 Uhr wieder in der Herberge. Um 7 gabs dann Frhstck und um 8 ging das Programm los.  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Donnerstags haben wir das auch gemacht aber doch nicht die ganze Woche.... Aber wir warem am A**** der Welt in Worms.... waren dann einmal in Mainz is aber auch nicht gerade nahe.

----------


## *milkakuh*

...tschss studienplatz!  :was ist das...?:  :Traurig:  :grrrr....:  :Traurig:  :was ist das...?:  :grrrr....:  :dagegen: 

 :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand: 

Ich dreh gleich durch!  :Traurig:

----------


## queenluna

hey, wieso?

----------


## Cuba_libre

Oh ja, milka, was ist los?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Oh ja, milka, was ist los?


Hab mich in Gttingen im AdH beworben. Gestern mittag hat eine im Thread gepostet, dass sie 'ne Einladung zum AWG bekommen hat. Tja ich hab gar nichts von der Uni bekommen. Wei jemand wann die Absagen versendet werden? Sollte ich mal anrufen?  :was ist das...?: 

Ach *******!  :Frown:  Ihr kennt bestimmt auch das Gefhl, wenn man sich so minderwertig fhl! Ich knnte gerade nur noch heulen!  :Traurig:

----------


## queenluna

mach das, bevor du dich verrckt machst...wer wei ob das immer alles so stimmt

----------


## queenluna

und kopf hoch!!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Willst du denn unbedingt nach Gttingen? Hast du noch andere Unis in der Hochschulauswahl im Rennen?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Im Studiensekretariat?

----------


## queenluna

wrd ich sagen...wenn nicht sollen die dir sagen an wen du dich sonst wenden kannst!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Im Studiensekretariat?


Ja, wenn du die Nummer zur Hand hast, dann versuch es da.

----------


## queenluna

wir drcken die daumen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich trau mich nicht! Hasse so Telefonate...

Ich versuchs wohl erstmal mit 'ner Mail.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ach *******!  Ihr kennt bestimmt auch das Gefhl, wenn man sich so minderwertig fhl! Ich knnte gerade nur noch heulen!


Langsam, vielleicht kriegst du ja noch eine Einladung...die Post ist manchmal langsam. Aber ich wrde dennoch versuchen dem Stud-Sek. eine Mail zu schreiben oder anzurufen. 

Kenne das Gefhl allzu gut Milka, leider, seit 6 Jahren. Aber trste dich, nach ner Zeit wird aus diesem Gefhl eine Art altkluger Zynismus.  :hmmm...: 

Nein, ich hoffe mal, dass es doch noch was wird mit der Einladung. 
Einfach anrufen, im schlimmsten Fall ist die Antwort halt negativ, aber dann hast du wenigstens Klarheit. 


lg

----------


## *milkakuh*

Die schlechten Nachrichten reien nicht ab. Hab gerade erfahren, dass eine Bekannte von mir gestern tdlich verunglckt ist.  :Traurig:

----------


## queenluna

oh nein...wie furchtbar

----------


## Cuba_libre

Oh verdammt. Das tut mir sehr leid.

----------


## ludelron

ich wollte nur eben sagen fr alle die auf auswahlgesprche hoffen,die grenzen in dresden,duisburg essen und hannover sind online:

http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...zin-ws2010.pdf

----------


## pottmed

Hmm, MHH hat angezogen. OP 1 und 1,8 frs AWG

----------


## queenluna

super, danke

hat jemand die werte vom letzten ws zum vergleich?

----------


## Cuba_libre

> super, danke
> 
> hat jemand die werte vom letzten ws zum vergleich?


http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...zin-ws2009.pdf

----------


## queenluna

ah  :Grinnnss!:  perfekt! vielen dank!

naja, hat ja berall ein wenig angezogen...

----------


## *milkakuh*

Die Absagen fr Gttingen gehen heute raus.
Einladungen wurden gestern verschickt.

Ach mensch...alles *******!  :Traurig:

----------


## queenluna

och nein....aber kann es nicht sein dass die post einfach noch nicht bei dir war?

----------


## konstantin

Also wenn die Einladungen gestern raus sind, wuerde es mich nicht wundern, wenn sie noch ein bischen auf sich warten lassen. Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich dachte das wird per Mail verschickt???

Edit: Jap Einladungen wurden gestern per Mail verschickt.  :Traurig:

----------


## queenluna

och mensch...sowas doofes...fhl dich hier so forumsmig in den arm genommen  :Traurig: 

hast du denn noch woanders ne chance?

----------


## *milkakuh*

nein.... :Frown:  mein abi ist zu schlecht

bleiben lediglich noch das losverfahren und ein teilstudienplatz...

mir gehts gerade nicht gut...wrd mich am liebsten einfach im bett verkriechen und den ganzen tag heulen... :Frown:  hab aber leider wieder sptschicht heute.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Linda.1001

Teilstudienplatz? Den wrd ich nehmen, wenn ich knnte. Hast du denn einen angeboten bekommen?

----------


## queenluna

:was ist das...?:  kann dich supergut verstehen, wrde mir (und wird mir vermutlich) genauso gehen. aber versuch den kopf nicht hngen zu lassen...

----------


## fallenangel30487

So ne Absage is immer bld...mir gings letztes Jahr genauso......war auch erst mal total fertig....
Aber Kopf hoch vieleicht wirds ja noch was mit nem Teilplatz.
vlg fallenangel

----------


## Abitussi10

Hey Milkakuh,
versuch den Kopf nicht hngen zu lassen!
Drcke dir weiter die Daumen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Habt ihr schon gesehen dass die NC und Vorauswahl Dateien bei download drin sind? Dann gibts bestimmt auch die Bewerberzahlen....hoffentlich....

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Teilstudienplatz? Den wrd ich nehmen, wenn ich knnte. Hast du denn einen angeboten bekommen?


Nene, hab leider keinen. Die werden ja erst ganz am Ende verlost.

Danke, dass ihr versucht mich aufzubauen. Irgendwie ist es auch gut, dass ich heute arbeiten muss. Das lenkt mich etwas ab. Aber ich fhle mich dennoch minderwertig. Bin wie in einer Art Trance... :was ist das...?:  Hab zwar mit 'ne Absage gerechnet aber ein bisschen Hoffnung war noch da.  :grrrr....:

----------


## queenluna

jap, wurde schon gepostet.
au mann, hoffe ich auch, dass die bewerberzahlen bald kommen....kann man ja dann doch alles n bisschen besser abschtzen.

@milkakuh: red dir sowas nicht ein, du bist ganz und gar nicht minderwertig, die zulassungsgrenzen sind blo einfach nicht mehr normal. du gehst deinen weg schon  :Grinnnss!:  und ablenkung hilft dir bestimmt jetzt ein bisschen. viiiiel glck fr die verlosungen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> jap, wurde schon gepostet.
> au mann, hoffe ich auch, dass die bewerberzahlen bald kommen....kann man ja dann doch alles n bisschen besser abschtzen.
> 
> @milkakuh: red dir sowas nicht ein, du bist ganz und gar nicht minderwertig, die zulassungsgrenzen sind blo einfach nicht mehr normal. du gehst deinen weg schon  und ablenkung hilft dir bestimmt jetzt ein bisschen. viiiiel glck fr die verlosungen!


Hab grad mal hochschulstar bei twitter gefragt wann....

@Milkakuh
Ging mir auch so, obwohl 1,7 ja nicht schlecht ist hab ich mich echt gefragt warum ich berhaupt Abi gemacht hab..... Aber das wird besser und wenns dieses Jahr nichts wird, dann vieleicht im nchsten Jahr....
hast du schon TMS gemacht?

----------


## queenluna

ui, bestimmt "in krze"  :hmmm...: 

danke dir dass du dich drum kmmerst! ich bin echt schon gespannt!

----------


## Abitussi10

hab grad bei hochschulstart angerufen. Die Gesamtanzahl der Bewerber ist leider noch nicht bekannt  :Traurig:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja oder wie sie mal per mail geschrieben hatten "zu gegebener zeit"....boa ich hasse solche aussagen. 
Oder wenn man jemanden fragt, wann ist das denn fertig und du bekommst dann die antwort, wenns fertig ist.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....

Ich hab schon wieder berall Pickel....bin grad ein totales Nervenbndel!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> hab grad bei hochschulstart angerufen. Die Gesamtanzahl der Bewerber ist leider noch nicht bekannt


Ich dachte die 40300 wre sicher?
Wie knnen die das denn noch nicht wissen wenn schon Bescheide online sind...wollen die uns verarschen oder wie?????

----------


## queenluna

> Ich hab schon wieder berall Pickel....bin grad ein totales Nervenbndel!


 :Grinnnss!:  ja, das ist es, was die zvs aus einem macht!

mensch, wieso haben die diese blden zahlen noch nicht...als ob!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich drck euch die Daumen, dass ihr mehr Glck habt als ich.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## konstantin

Naja, vielleicht haben sie mit den Bewerbungen, die nur auf's AdH abzielen und weder Abiturbesten- noch Wartezeitquoten angegeben haben, noch garnicht angefangen?  ::-bee:

----------


## queenluna

> Ich drck euch die Daumen, dass ihr mehr Glck habt als ich.


danke, das ist wirklich fair und lieb von dir  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hab den TMS noch nicht gemacht. Geplant ist nchstes Jahr den EMS zu "testzwecken" zu machen (wenn ich 'nen Studienplatz bekommen sollte, sage ich natrlich nicht nein!). Das Jahr drauf will ich dann den TMS mit der Erfahrung im EMS rocken! Fang im September meine Ausbildung zur GuK an. Aber alleine der Gedanke daran mindestens (!) drei Jahre auf einen Studienplatz zu warten und im schlimmsten Fall sogar sechs + x Jahre ist schrecklich. 

Hab mich gestern an der Arbeit mit einem Vertreiber fr chirurgische Medizinprodukte unterhalten. Der findet die aktuelle Situation auch zum kotzen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja hab mich letztens auch mit rzten unterhalten die finden das auch Banane...Ein Bekannter von mir der ist jetzt gerade OA geworden, hat mit 2,0 in Heidelberg studiert....der konnte es gar nicht fassen wie das jetzt so ist.

Ja mir gehts auch nicht anders, wenns dieses Jahr nix wird, denk ich auch nicht dass es dann in den nchsten 2-3 Jahren was wird wegen G8 eben...
Aber ich werd dann auch TMS machen und in 3 Jahren gibts dann elternunabhngiges Bafg und dann werd ich wohl auch hier weggehen...Egal wohin...Hab auch schon ne Aubsildung gemacht, aber blderweise vorm Abi also zhlts nicht zur WZ.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich dachte immer, dass nach dem Abi alles besser wird. Aber nein - es wird nur noch alles komplizierter.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja das stimmt...ich htt besser gleich nach der Ausbildung Vollzeit arbeiten solle und dann ohne Abi studieren, das is ja echt einfacher wie so ....
Verkehrte Welt!
Ich knnte :kotzen:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Mp ... das wars dann erst mal mit Abiturbestenquote. Aber mal ehrlich: mit 1,2 reicht es nicht dafr? Wo sind wir da schon angekommen?

In 20 Jahren heit es dann vermutlich: Na ja, ihre 1,0 ist okay, aber sie brauchen noch Dienst, Ausbildung, TMS, TOEFL, HAM-NAT (jetzt auch bundesweit), 1. Platz bei Jugend Forscht, Motivationsschreiben und einen Frchtekuchen fr den Dekan, dann haben Sie eine Chance von 30% ihre Rangliste um 2 Pltze zu verbessern.

Mal im Ernst, dafr gibt es mittlerweile nur noch ein Wort: GROTESK.

Vor 15 oder 20 Jahren war es eine Seltenheit, wenn jemand ne 1,4 oder so als DN hatte  da war der Name Abiturbestenquote noch Programm.

Heute gibts Bundeslnder, wo die Leute ohne Sozialkritierien und Bla selbst mit ner 1,1 nicht durch die Bestenquote einen Platz bekommen  und natrlich schon gar nicht an einer Wunschuni.

Ich mein klar, ich sollte mich nicht aufregen, weil ich bers AdH an meine Wunschuni komme (das aber auch nur, weil es zufllig eine ist, die einen moderaten NC hat - in Berlin kann man ja selbst mit 1,2 davon ausgehen dort nicht hinzukommen!).

Es kotzt aber dennoch an und rgert mich fr die, die eine Chance wirklich verdient haben.

Noch mehr aber strt mich de facto dieses Abitursystem: da gibts Leute, die lungern 3 Jahre rum und reien dann durch 4 x 14 Punkte (224 Punkte fr die Gesamtwertung!) in den Prfungen alles rum und gehen dann irgendwie mit ner 1,6 von der Schule und bewerben sich fr Medizin "weil's halt geht".

Andere reien sich den Arsch 3 Jahre auf und haben dann n Black-Out in der Prfung  hatten 3 Jahre bessere Noten und bekommen am Ende ne 2,0 - und knnen sich auf 12 bis 14 WS einstellen.

Dem seltsamen Rechensystem mit der Gesamtqualifikation sei Dank.


Der Oberhammer ist letztlich dann sowieso der subjektive Aspekt der Benotung. 

Groteskes Beispiel:
Ich hatte Englisch LK gewhlt, weil ich schon vor dem Abi fr die Sprache ein Faible hatte. Meine Lehrerin suchte dann ein Gesprch mit mir (nach einigen Monaten Unterricht) und sagte zu mir, wenn ich im Unterricht WENIGER rede und damit meine Mitschler nicht berfordere, da mein Englisch angeblich zu gut sei (was zum Geier soll das heien?), dann gibt sie mir weiter die 14 Punkte. Ansonsten, wenn ich nicht weniger rede, muss sie mir leider Punkte abziehen.
Hallo???

Die Lehrerin war brigens der Typus Mensch, der gerne von allen Schlern als gute Fee gemocht werden mchte.

Selbst den Stinkfaulsten (und ich meine FAUL) hat sie noch gelobt, weil er sich so bemht.

Ein anderes Beispiel war eine Mathelehrerin, die verlangte, dass wir fr ein Projekt basteln, wie in der Grundschule mit Pappe, Papier und son Kram, und das die Qualitt des Modells, also Klebestreifen, Bemalung usw. (hat mit dem Matheunterricht absolut nichts zu tun) bewertet wird. 

And so on ...

Ich hab jedes Mal die Zhne zusammengebissen und den Shit gemacht, den man von mir wollte, aber an der Sinnlosigkeit des Ganzen ndert das nichts.

Mittlerweile muss man ja auch fr jeden Studiengang mindestens einen 1er Schnitt vorweisen. BWL, Jura und andere groe Studiengnge haben an einigen Unis schon NCs von 1,5 oder 1,4 (mit WS teilweise!).

Whrenddessen ist Chemie, Physik, Mathe (und teilweise Informatik) an den meisten Unis NC-frei, weil es kaum noch jemand studieren will.

Ich meine wir sind uns sicher einig, dass wenn jemand sein Abi mit 3,7 oder 3,8 gemacht hat, Medizin womglich als Ziel noch mal berdacht werden sollte. Aber das auch eigentlich nur, weil es Zweifel am Flei der Person aufkommen lsst.

Aber ein 1er oder 2er Schnitt ist doch verflixt nochmal nicht "schlecht".

Zudem ist es ja oft keine Frage, ob jemand fhig ist oder nicht, sondern ob jemand ein Gebiet hat, wo er oder sie einfach keinen Zugang findet.

Eine Mitschlerin wollte unbedingt Medizin studieren und hat in allen Fchern ordentliche Leistungen gebracht. Auer in Politwissenschaften, da reichte es immer nur fr 3er. Ergebnis: 1,9. Also Warten. Lange warten.

Man knnte fast meinen als sei es selbstverstndlich zu erwarten, dass angehende Mediziner am besten schon vor dem Studium von allem etwas verstehen  betrachtet man das AdH an Unis wie beispielsweise Freiburg wird das offenkundig auch sehr deutlich, welche Erwartungshaltung da vorliegt.

Vor allem an Tagesgymnasien mit 10 Fchern oder so kann das schon echt in die Breite gehen, was da von einem verlangt wird!

Ich sage nur: Arzt, heile dich selbst, wenn man der berlegung folgt und vielleicht mal einen seichten Blick zu den Dekanen und Profs rberwirft.

I know ... ich brauch mich eigentlich nicht aufregen bei meinem DN, aber es rgert mich fr einige Leute, die ich sehr gern habe und letztlich auch fr die, die keine Chance bekommen und damit jedes Jahr aufs neue diesen Nervenkrieg fhren mssen. Mancher gibt auf diesem langen Weg des Wartens womglich auch auf und wre auf Grund seiner hohen Motivation womglich im Studium richtig abgegangen.


Ist sicherlich alles jetzt sehr subjektiv, einseitig und unsachlich.
Und eigentlich gibt's fr mich keinen Grund mich zu beschweren.

*Dennoch danke frs beim Auskotzen zuhren. Das musste mal raus.*

Nunja, AdH  wir kommen.  :was ist das...?: 

Und immer schn dran denken: Rindfleisch und Rosen zum Auswahlgesprch mitbringen, um zu zeigen, dass man motiviert ist und keine Kosten scheut o.O.

----------


## queenluna

was mich auch megaan :kotzen: t, ist, dass - zumindest war das bei mir so - auch relativ wenig ber bewerbungsstrategien, zulassungsgrenzen usw. informiert wurde. nachm abi hab ich mich frhlich in berlin und greifswald beworben (im leben hatte ich da keine chance!), htte ich mich schlauer beworben oder gleich den tms gemacht, htte ich meinen platz schon lngst. finde, da htte die schule oder die zvs auch mal was tun knnen...

----------


## konstantin

Also informieren sollte sich doch jeder selbst koennen. Man macht schliesslich Abitur und sollte auch so einen gewissen Grad an Reife mitbringen.  :Meine Meinung:  Ansonsten muesste die Schule auch ueber andere Karrieremoeglichkeiten informieren, und das ist bei der Anzahl der derzeitigen Studienmoeglichkeiten nahezu unmoeglich.  :Grinnnss!: 

Und zum Thema Durchschnittsnote: Hier wird immer vergessen, dass das Kriterium "Abiturnote" schon seit Jahrzehnten angelegt wird. Das einzige Problem ist, dass die "sehr guten" Noten mittlerweile inflationaer vergeben werden, und es viel mehr Abiturienten gibt als vor 30 Jahren. Mittlerweile gehen 50% der Schueler aufs Gymnasium, von denen auch 80% das Abitur erwerben. Vor 50 Jahren waren es noch 30% der Schueler, die auf's Gymnasium gingen, von denen haben aber auch nur 50% mit Abitur abgeschlossen.

Und die Leute, die vor 20 Jahren ein Abitur mit 2,0 gemacht haben, gehoerten damit vermutlich genau so zu den oberen 10%, wie man heute mit 1,5 dazuzaehlt. Die Nachfrage bestimmt hier ganz klar das Angebot, eine Diskussion in die Richtung ist also hinfaellig.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ludelron

naja ich kann verstehen,dass das rgerlich ist, aber den part des informierens sollte man als eigenverantwortlicher mensch schon selber bernehmen find ich.brigens hab ich mich letzes jahr auch unglaublich bld beworben und htte sonst jetzt wahrscheinlich schon nen platz,aber das war halt meine eigene bldheit, da geb ich weder der zvs noch der schule die schuld,dass sie mich nicht informiert haben.so ehrlich zu sich selbst muss man sein denk ich

----------


## queenluna

ja, habt ihr vermutlich recht. aaaaber ich muss dazu sagen bei uns war so ein studienberatertyp. der htte wenigstens mal sagen knnen DASS man sich informieren sollte....aber ich rgere mich eigentlich auch nur ber mich selber, suche blo jemanden zum schuld-zuschieben  :hmmm...:

----------


## konstantin

Also wirklich, die Sache mit dem informieren sollte jeder selbst auf die Reihe kriegen. Ich glaube, es gibt fuer keinen Studiengang eine so ausfuehrliche Seite mit FAQs und Hilfestellungen, wie fuer die von der ZVS vergebenen Studienplaetze. Die kauen einem das ja praktisch vor, und wenn man dann noch kurz Google anschmeisst und hier oder in einem anderen Studiportal landet, kriegt man sogar noch ein paar sehr vielsagende Eindruecke mit.

Alles andere ist eigene Doesigkeit.

----------


## hulahopp

> was mich auch megaant, ist, dass - zumindest war das bei mir so - auch relativ wenig ber bewerbungsstrategien, zulassungsgrenzen usw. informiert wurde. nachm abi hab ich mich frhlich in berlin und greifswald beworben (im leben hatte ich da keine chance!), htte ich mich schlauer beworben oder gleich den tms gemacht, htte ich meinen platz schon lngst. finde, da htte die schule oder die zvs auch mal was tun knnen...


Ich kann dich voll verstehen. Von den Lehrern kommt in Bezug aufs Studium absolut nichts. Wenn man dann noch Eltern hat, die selbst nicht studiert haben, ist man erstmal ziemlich aufgeschmissen oder auf Tipps von Freunden angewiesen, die an bessere Informationen herangekommen sind. Es stimmt zwar, dass die ZVS-Seite gut informiert, aber selbst ich hatte gestern enorme Probleme, diesen ganzen NC-Auswahlkram mit Bestenquote, Lnderquote und Verteilung auf die Unis zu verstehen, zum Beispiel das ominse F, fr das mir der absolute Durchblick erst am Nachmittag kam und was ich immer noch als Fehlentscheid empfinde, denn man htte im Fall von nicht ausgefllten Uni-Kontingenten mit nachrangigen Bewerbern fr diese Uni auffllen mssen, wenn es gerecht zugegangen wre.

Dazu kommen noch interne Erfahrungswerte, von denen ich nicht einmal wei, ob sie wirklich stimmen, nmlich dass eine Klage nur dann Aussicht auf Erfolg haben soll, wenn smtliche sechs OPs ausgeschpft wurden. Welcher Abiturient wei denn so etwas schon und die Erfahreneren halten das ja sicher auch wohlweislich zurck.

Aber zurck zum sich Informieren: Die meisten Oberstufenschler, die ich kenne, denken nicht weiter als bis zum Abi. Sie haben mit den Klausuren und Prfungsvorbereitungen genug zu tun. Das bse Erwachen kommt erst danach, wenn sie merken, dass der Schnitt fr den angepeilten Studienplatz nicht reicht, ja dass es hufig sogar vllig egal ist, ob man eine 2 oder 3 vor dem Komma hat, weil die Wartezeit nicht zu einer  Verbesserung des Schnitts fhrt. Das ist eine ganz weit verbreitete Fehlinformation und nicht einmal verwunderlich, weil die Verbesserung wesentlich sinnvoller und leistungsgerechter wre.

----------


## ludelron

@hullahopp 
ich find die argumentation nicht ganz so berzeugend... dadurch dass viele den fehler begehen sich nicht rechtzeitig zu informieren wird es  legitim und die schuld liegt bei anderen oder wie?
wenn von 100 abiturienten 90 zu dumm sind sich zu informieren,dann sind halt 90 zu dumm oder habens verpeilt,da kann da aber weder die zvs noch sonst wer fr.ich hatte auch 0 ahnung von den ganzen zvs ordnungen und regeln und hab mich dann da durchgewurschtelt und ich glaub das ist auch gut machbar...

und bezglich der verbesserung der abiturnote bei angesammelter wartezeit, das kann man auch so und so sehen.die wartezeitleute argumentieren dagegen,die leute wie ich, die knapp gescheitert sind oder an der grenze stehen argumentieren in der regel dafr.ich persnlich finds aber echt fair wie es ist momentan (abgesehen davon, dass ausbildungen etc. zu wenig boniert werden und zu wenige universitten auswahlgesprche, teste etc. durchfhren) auch wenns fr mich selber anders vielleicht vorteilhafter wre.wre die regelung so, dass sich mit der wartezeit die abbinote verbessert, dann htten leute mit nem abi ber 2,5 das groe glck, 10 jahre warten zu drfen oder so, ob das dann fair ist??

----------


## DocMartin

> Die Frage ist doch jetzt nicht wirklich ernst gemeint oder??? Da ich heute ca. 200 km neben mir stehe mge es man mir verzeihen wenn ich ironie nicht gleich erkenne *g*
> 
> Aber zu deiner Frage... Ja klar kann man .... auch wenn man dann einige graue Haare weniger hat *g*


Nope, war sie nicht, du musst wirklich ganz schn neben dir gestanden haben um das nicht zu erkennen  :hmmm...: 




> Und das musst du dir dann noch nach 2 Stunden schlaf vorstellen...weil die Jungs aus unserer Gruppe (18-20) bis um 3 Party gemacht hatten und die ber uns aus dem Jugenddorf um 5 aufgestanden sind und die Musik so laut war dass wir aus dem Bett gefallen sind!!!!! 
> 
> JUHU welch Freude!


Immer diese Drfler  :Grinnnss!:  (Ja ich bin mir dessen bewut, dass ich damit eine Diskussion ber die Pros und Cons des Dorf und Stadtlebens sowie die Vorurteile ber dessen Einwohner provoziere^^)




> Andere reien sich den Arsch 3 Jahre auf und haben dann n Black-Out in der Prfung  hatten 3 Jahre bessere Noten und bekommen am Ende ne 2,0 - und knnen sich auf 12 bis 14 WS einstellen.
> 
> Dem seltsamen Rechensystem mit der Gesamtqualifikation sei Dank.


Glaub mir, mich nervt das ebenfalls, aber auch mal ganz ehrlich: So ist das Leben eben unfair und hart. Wenn man unter Druck keine Leistung bringen kann, dann fllt man eben durch das Raster :Meine Meinung:  Wie war das nochmal mit der normalen Evolution?




> Der Oberhammer ist letztlich dann sowieso der subjektive Aspekt der Benotung. 
> 
> Groteskes Beispiel:
> Ich hatte Englisch LK gewhlt, weil ich schon vor dem Abi fr die Sprache ein Faible hatte. Meine Lehrerin suchte dann ein Gesprch mit mir (nach einigen Monaten Unterricht) und sagte zu mir, wenn ich im Unterricht WENIGER rede und damit meine Mitschler nicht berfordere, da mein Englisch angeblich zu gut sei (was zum Geier soll das heien?), dann gibt sie mir weiter die 14 Punkte. Ansonsten, wenn ich nicht weniger rede, muss sie mir leider Punkte abziehen.
> Hallo???
> 
> Die Lehrerin war brigens der Typus Mensch, der gerne von allen Schlern als gute Fee gemocht werden mchte.
> 
> Selbst den Stinkfaulsten (und ich meine FAUL) hat sie noch gelobt, weil er sich so bemht.


Hier kann ich dir nur zustimmen, hatte hnliches in Geschichte. War nen relativ kleiner Kurs und ich hatte fast immer meinen Arm oben und es hat mich richtig genervt, dass der Lehrer, wenn sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat, immer noch 5 Minuten gewartet hat, ob sich ein anderer doch noch meldet und wenn dies nicht geschah, lieber die Antwort selbst gegeben hat, statt mich ranzunehmen. Das dann mit der Begrndung "Ja, ich hab ja gesehen, dass du dich gemeldet hast" Ok und sie knnen jetzt in meinen Gedanken lesen was ich sagen wollte, oder was? Htte ja auch total falsch sein knnen^^

Oder ich sag nur das Fach Sport. Alle die sich Mhe geben, kriegen ne 3 und ich als Sportskanone, der immer die maximalmgliche Punktzahl bekommen hab krieg ne 1, soweit in Ordnung, aber wenn Jemand nichtmal die Hlfte der Anforderung schafft, dann gibs trotzdem ne 3^^ In welchem anderen Fach gibt es das denn bitte? Die Begrndung war dann immer: Es kann ja Niemand was dafr, wie sportlich er/sie ist und manche sind eben einfach nicht sportlich. Was frn kompletter Schwachsinn. So ziemlich jeder knnte so trainieren, dass er die Anforderungen des Schulsports packt und wenn ich in Kunst richtig schlecht war, hat auch Niemand gesagt, ok, du kannst eben einfach nicht malen, geben wir dir mal ne 3. Oder in Englisch, da sagt ja auch kein Lehrer, ok Junge, du kriegst zwar keinen richtigen Satz raus, aber du hast dich bemht, kriegst ne 3, oder ist euch sowas schonmal vorgekommen?
[/quote]




> Ein anderes Beispiel war eine Mathelehrerin, die verlangte, dass wir fr ein Projekt basteln, wie in der Grundschule mit Pappe, Papier und son Kram, und das die Qualitt des Modells, also Klebestreifen, Bemalung usw. (hat mit dem Matheunterricht absolut nichts zu tun) bewertet wird.


HAHA, das erinnert mich an meine Biolehrerin. Die wollte mal, dass wir Deckplttchen ordnen und aufrumen, die waren noch von vorm Krieg^^ Wir durften sie uns auch nichtmal angucken, sodass es noch irgendeinen biologischen Bezug gab, sondern es durfte genau einer ein Mikroskop haben und gucken, ob sie noch heil sind^^
Da hab ich dann auch gesagt, ok, sie knnen mich gerne zum Direktor schicken, aber ich bin nicht hier zum aufrumen und dafr bezahlen meine Eltern auch kein Schulgeld, ich geh nach Hause  :Grinnnss!: 




> Rindfleisch und Rosen zum Auswahlgesprch mitbringen, um zu zeigen, dass man motiviert ist und keine Kosten scheut o.O.


OK, das kapier ich irgendwie nicht^^




> was mich auch megaant, ist, dass - zumindest war das bei mir so - auch relativ wenig ber bewerbungsstrategien, zulassungsgrenzen usw. informiert wurde. nachm abi hab ich mich frhlich in berlin und greifswald beworben (im leben hatte ich da keine chance!), htte ich mich schlauer beworben oder gleich den tms gemacht, htte ich meinen platz schon lngst. finde, da htte die schule oder die zvs auch mal was tun knnen...


zvs.de htte dir geholfen^^ so viel Selbststndigkeit sollte man erwarten knnen.
Wo ich dir aber recht geben wrde, ist beim Thema TMS. Ganz ehrlich, im Januar, als die Bewerbungsfristen ausgelaufen sind, hab ich mich noch nicht mit dem Thema Bewerbung beschftigt...

----------


## DocMartin

> ich find die argumentation nicht ganz so berzeugend... dadurch dass viele den fehler begehen sich nicht rechtzeitig zu informieren wird es dann legetim und die schuld liegt bei anderen oder wie?
> wenn von 100 abiturienten 90 zu dumm sind sich zu informieren,dann sind halt 90 zu dumm oder habens verpeilt,da kann da aber weder die zvs noch sonst wer fr.ich hatte auch 0 ahnung von den ganzen zvs ordnungen und regeln und hab mich dann da durchgewurschtelt und ich glaub das ist auch gut machbar...


 :Meine Meinung:  Das ist die natrliche Studentenselektion  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich glaube, im Moment wrd ich mich zwar krass bern Studienplatz freuen udn auch mega abgehen, aber ich hab jetzt nen Alternativplan gefasst:

Zu Hause bleiben und arbeiten, bis ich mir Motorrad und entsprechenden Fhrerschein leisten kann  ::-dance:

----------


## ludelron

@ doc martin
super plan b, hab auch schon berlegt den fhrerschein zu machen,aber ist mir irgendwo zu teuer, auch wenns schon echt ne coole sache wre im sommer mit nem schnen motorrad da rum zu brausen;)und mega abgehen wenn ich was bekomme wrde ich auch,aber ich muss erstmal zum auswahlgesprch den leuten da verklickern, dass ich schon wohl gerne medizin studieren wrde;)

----------


## WildThing

Najaaaa...-also meine Eltern haben auch nicht studiert..und unsere Lehrer haben auch nicht wirklich informiert. Aber ich finde, wie bereits gesagt wurde, dass man einfach selbst aktiv werden muss. Ich konnte schon whrend der letzten zwei Abijahre nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie manche keine Planung haben, in welche Richtung sie gehen wollen..-also man muss doch immer 'nen Ziel vor Augen haben. (Ist ja eigentlich auch viel leichter, sich vorher zu informieren, dann zu wissen, welchen Schnitt/welche Fcher man braucht und dann in der Schule Prioritten zu setzen..) 
Und, was ich ergnzen wollte war eigentlich: es gibt gengend Mglichkeiten sich auch auerhalb der ZVS Studienpltze zu informieren. Da wre "Die Zeit - Campus", "Berufe.net" (Und das dazugehrige Lexikon ber alle Studienberufe und alle Ausbildung vom Arbeitsamt), dann diverse Studienberatungen und letztendlich auch noch die "Abi-Messen"..
Ich wei nicht..-ich will definitiv nicht eingebildet klingen, aber ich hab' mich informiert und mir Unis angeguckt und whrend dessen trotzdem 'nen ganz passables Abi zusammengebastelt..Und das war locker zu schaffen.
Also, abschlieend finde ich echt nicht, dass einem die Lehrer sowas vorkauen sollten..-das machen sie erstens chon genug mit dem Unterrichtsstoff und zweitens soll man ja zu einem allgemein gebildeten und vor allem mndigen und vollwertigem Brger heranerzogen werden.. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## DocMartin

> zweitens soll man ja zu einem allgemein gebildeten und vor allem mndigen und vollwertigem Brger heranerzogen werden..



Das passiert aber in den seltensten Fllen, zumindest bei mir berhaupt nicht, in der Schule  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hulahopp

> @hullahopp 
> ich find die argumentation nicht ganz so berzeugend... dadurch dass viele den fehler begehen sich nicht rechtzeitig zu informieren wird es  legitim und die schuld liegt bei anderen oder wie?
> wenn von 100 abiturienten 90 zu dumm sind sich zu informieren,dann sind halt 90 zu dumm oder habens verpeilt,da kann da aber weder die zvs noch sonst wer fr.ich hatte auch 0 ahnung von den ganzen zvs ordnungen und regeln und hab mich dann da durchgewurschtelt und ich glaub das ist auch gut machbar...
> 
> und bezglich der verbesserung der abiturnote bei angesammelter wartezeit, das kann man auch so und so sehen.die wartezeitleute argumentieren dagegen,die leute wie ich, die knapp gescheitert sind oder an der grenze stehen argumentieren in der regel dafr.ich persnlich finds aber echt fair wie es ist momentan (abgesehen davon, dass ausbildungen etc. zu wenig boniert werden und zu wenige universitten auswahlgesprche, teste etc. durchfhren) auch wenns fr mich selber anders vielleicht vorteilhafter wre.wre die regelung so, dass sich mit der wartezeit die abbinote verbessert, dann htten leute mit nem abi ber 2,5 das groe glck, 10 jahre warten zu drfen oder so, ob das dann fair ist??


Irgendwie finde ich, dass du ein bischen mit zweierlei Ma misst. Bei der Studieninformation sind die Leute, die sich nicht oder zu spt informieren, selbst schuld und wer scheitert, Pech gehabt! Bei der Wartezeit ist es fair, dass Leute, die in der Oberstufe zu wenig getan haben, die gleiche Chance bekommen wie die, die sich mehr abgestrampelt haben. Ich bin der Meinung, dass fr beide Gruppen eine rechtzeitige Information durch Lehrer, Studienberater o.. sinnvoll wre, damit jeder die gleiche Chance hat, sich um weiteres zu bemhen. Am Ende kann dann ja wieder lustig losgesiebt werden :hmmm...: .

Auerdem halte ich den NC prinzipiell fr ein gutes, objektives und gerechtes Auswahlma, nur msste er konsequent auch fr die Wartezeit angewendet werden (s.o.). Tests sind mir zu sehr eine Momentaufnahme, sozialem Engagement misstraue ich, Auswahlgesprche sind subjektiver Mist und nur fr begnadete Selbstdarsteller geeignet und staatlich finanzierte Berufsausbildungen, hmm, wenn sie nur als Lckenfller dienen, wei ich nicht, ob das so sinnvoll ist. Auerdem, man wird ja nicht gerade jnger.

Vielleicht wre auch die Rckkehr zum Parkstudium sinnvol. Jetzt kommt sicher das Argument, dass man damit ja anderen die Pltze wegnehmen wrde. Aber zum Beispiel im Fall von Medizin knnte man durchaus mit Physik oder Chemie beginnen, beides keine zulassungspflichtigen Fcher wegen der hohen Durchfallquoten oder Bio, hat zwar einen NC, aber man hat kaum Berufschanceb, d.h. im Grunde werden viel zu viele Biologen ausgebildet. Wre doch toll, wenn diese dann ins Medizinstudium wechseln knnten und manches angerechnet bekommen wrden.

----------


## ludelron

der unterschied liegt darin, dass fr die leute, die sich nicht oder zu spt informiert haben (wie ich selber!hab mich letztes jahr nur an unis mit nem vorjahresnc von 1,7 beworben weil ich dachte wird wohl eine uni dann dabei sein,die mich nimmt.pech gehabt, starker anstieg der ncs und nicht bercksichtigt, dass die 1,7er spanne gut 300 leute umfasst.doof gelaufen.auswahlgesprch wr ich eingeladen worden.) in keinster weise endgltig pech gehabt haben sondern lediglich zeit verlieren.ich habs dieses jahr dann richtig gemacht und gehe jetzt zu nem auswahlgesprch und hoffe parallel auf frankfurt. und selbst wenn fr jemanden auch in den folgejahren kein studienplatz mehr in sicht ist,so kann er immernoch ber die wartezeitquote nen platz erhalten,auch wenns superlange dauert leider. aber ich finds grundstzlich gut, dass unser grundgesetz mit dem recht auf freie berufswahl auch bei der zvs in form der wartezeitquote angewand wird;)

und du sagst, deiner meinung nach wre es sinnvoll, rechtzeitig durch studienberater informationen zu erhalten. da frag ich mich, wer hindert dich daran zum studienberater zu gehen?oder wer hindert dich daran, medizin studenten die das auswahlverfahren gepackt haben nach tipps zu fragen?wenn du das fr sinnvoll hltst worin ich mit dir vllig einer meinung bin kannste das doch gerne machen

achso und ob auswahlgesprche subjektiver mist und test momentaufnahmen sind, darber kann man unterschiedlicher meinung sein.ein unumstrittenes auswahlkriterium gibts eh nicht...

----------


## WildThing

...@ DocMartin..
Also, dass das nicht immer passiert ist ja auch okay..-aber ich kann von meiner Schule schon sagen, dass wir so Sachen wie Zivilcourage, Diskussionsfreudigkeit, Toleranz und so mitbekommen haben..-sodass letztendlich aus uns ganz vernnftige Menschen geworden sind..-denke ich zu mindest. Sicher entwickelt man sich ja immer weiter..und lernt nie aus (das ist ja das Tolle am Leben ;)) Aber, fr den Moment ist es ganz okay..  :bhh: 

Und zu der Sache, mit dem Abidurchschnitt..ich finde, er ist das einfachste und vorerst beste Mittel..-denn der eben angesprochene Fakt, des "nicht jnger werdens" ist ausschlaggebend dafr, dass eine Ausbildung, wenn man nicht unbedingt Wartezeit berbrcken muss, echt Verschwendung ist..

Verschwendung, weil man anderen Leuten, die vielleicht mit einem schlechteren Abi (also schlchter..im Sinne von 3,5 oder so..) oder sogar "nur" (das soll nicht wertend sein..) mit 'nem Abschluss der mittleren Reife, nur diese Chance haben in's Gesundheitswesen zu gehen, diese Mglichkeit nimmt. (Denn welche Arbeitgeber wird denn sagen "Oky, ich nehme den "schlechteren" Bewerber..)
Und Verschwendung, weil's halt einfach Zeit ist, die draufgeht. (Zwar lernt man viel, ist gut vorbereitet und so weiter..-aber sag das mal bitte jemand der biologischen Uhr, die in jedem von uns tickt..) :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei uns an der Schule war Info auch ein Frendwort. Wir bekamen mal das ZVS Info aber fr unsere Klasse insg. 10 Stck oder so....
Hab mich auch ber alles selbst informiert....

----------


## Firefox

Ich htte mal ne ganz andere Frage und zwar,
von meiner OP 1 habe ich ne Ablehnung bezglich des Auswahlgesprches erhalten... somit fllt diese Uni ja im AdH eigentlich schon weg.
Jetzt wrde ich doch auch schon am 2. September einen Bescheid erhalten, vorausgesetzt eine Uni meinere anderen OP's wrde mich nehmen, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Weil ich kann mich ja aufgrund der erhaltenen Auswahlgesprch-Ablehnung  nach der 1. Stufe des "ZVS-Verfahrens" nicht mehr verbessern, oder?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Antwort...

LG

----------


## -Pluto-

Ja so is es.

Also du hast noch Chancen bei deinen anderen OPs

----------


## fallenangel30487

Na super bei uns is grad der Supergau eingetreten. Die haben beim Bauen in der Stadtmitte mal wieder ne Bombe gefunden....Jetzt drfen wir eines der Krankenhuser + 1 Altenheim evakuieren.... das wird ein Spa...und es ist gerade das KH in dem normal die Evakuierten untergebracht werden.... tolle Aussichten!

...so viel dazu : Die SEG baut ja eh nur Zelte auf!"

----------


## Abitussi10

> Ich htte mal ne ganz andere Frage und zwar,
> von meiner OP 1 habe ich ne Ablehnung bezglich des Auswahlgesprches erhalten... somit fllt diese Uni ja im AdH eigentlich schon weg.
> Jetzt wrde ich doch auch schon am 2. September einen Bescheid erhalten, vorausgesetzt eine Uni meinere anderen OP's wrde mich nehmen, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Weil ich kann mich ja aufgrund der erhaltenen Auswahlgesprch-Ablehnung  nach der 1. Stufe des "ZVS-Verfahrens" nicht mehr verbessern, oder?
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Antwort...
> 
> LG


Woher weit du, dass dich die Uni zum AWG ablehnt???

----------


## _Natalie_

lalalala  :Smilie: 
Oh @Fallen, was heit "mal wieder ne Bombe"?  :Big Grin:  Passiert so was denn fters bei euch? Aber ja, das evakuieren stell ich mir stressig und hektisch vor =/

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja so kleine Handgranaten o. werden fters mal gefunden. So groe Fliegerbomben mal alle 1-2 Jahre eine...kommt drauf an was und wo gerade gebaut wird. Ich war jetzt bei 2 groen Evakuiereungen dabei....Wenn entschieden wird dass man nicht sofort Entschfen muss gehts noch dann haben wir meistens so 1-3 Tage Zeit zum planen und bei nem Krankenhaus mit Its muss man das schon. Es ist schon ein ziemlicher aufwand vor allem logistisch...und viele Autofahrer haben kein Verstndnis fr die Sperrungen und versuchen doch irgendwie durchzukommen und stehen dann im Weg. 

Was aber hier das entscheidende Problem ist...wohin mit den Pat. und den Altenheim bewohnern. Normal ist nmlich das zu evakuierende KH die Unterkunft fr die Evakuierten....und das fllt jetzt weg. Das andere KH kann nur ca. 50 von 360 Patienten aufnehmen und die 20 ITS Patienten mssen teilweise 50km weit gefahren werden. Und dazu kommen noch die knapp 100 Leute aus dem Heim. 
Beim letzten mal hatten wir schon mit nur einem Heim alle Hnde voll zu tun...
Und es ist ja nicht so dass der RD nicht normal weiterlaufen wird. Es wird max. 1 RTW abgestellt und eben ein Teil der KTWs... Bin mal auf die Einsatzbesprechung heut abend gespannt.

----------


## Abitussi10

mann ist mir langweilig  :was ist das...?:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mir jetzt nich mehr *g* muss gleich zur Einsatzbesprechung...

----------


## _Natalie_

krass, das wird ein Aufwand alle in eine Unterkunft unterzubringen bei so vielen Patienten und so wenig Platz.
Ist es was Groes, was die da gefunden haben oder was passiert nun damit?

----------


## fallenangel30487

250 kg Fliegerbombe es wird im 500m Umkreis evakuiert. Das geht eigentlich noch ist halt bld dass das KH da rein fllt. 
Die wird vor Ort entschrft sie ist zu gro um sie auf einen Entschrfungsplatz zu bringen.

----------


## _Natalie_

Schon beeindruckend. Hab so etwas noch nie erlebt^^
Ja, das ist echt Pech mit dem KH, aber wie lang dauert solch eine Evakuierung+ Entschrfen?

----------


## *Pnktchen*

@ Firefox:

nur wenn du an deiner 2. Op bereits in der 1. AdH Stufe angenommen wirst, bekommst du dann bereits 'nen Bescheid, ansonsten kannst du dich ja noch verbessen...

----------


## fallenangel30487

schwer zu sagen...Ich denke dass wir bis ca. 12 Uhr evakuiert haben also 4 Stunden. Die Entschrfung dauert je nach Schwierigkeit zw. 10 min. und 2 Stunden...Also wird der Rcktransport nicht vor 14 Uhr beginnen ....

----------


## Firefox

@Abitussi10

Ich hab von der Uni heute per Mail bescheid bekommen, dass sie mich fr das Auswahlgesprch nicht ausgewhlt haben...daher wei ich ja schon, dass ich dort schonmal keinen Platz erhalten werde.

@pnktchen

Meine anderen OP's whlen alle nur nach DN aus, daher msste das Ergebnis fr mich doch dann schon nach der 1. Stufe (am 02. September) feststehen...
vorausgesetzt man bekommt einen Platz
LG

----------


## _Natalie_

@fallen, wnsch euch viel Glck und Geschick bei der Evakuierung. Wie oft kann man solch einen Satz im Leben sagen? ;)

----------


## Abitussi10

@ firefox: verrtst du mir welche Uni das war, die dich abgelehnt hat? Ich habe nmlich Greifswald als OP1 aber dass ich dort zum AWG komme sieht grottendster aus bei meinen Punkten...

----------


## DocMartin

So, ich geb mir jetzt die volle Sportpackung. Erst Lauftraining mit der Mannschaft und dann noch MCfit  :Top:  

stay healthy  ::-dance:

----------


## jona1708

Meeensch ich will endlich den 2. September haben. Wenn ich da nichts bekomme, dann wei ich, dass ich vorerst in FFM nicht angenommen wurde....

----------


## Firefox

@Abitussi10

Es war die Uni Gttingen.
Viel Glck fr Greifswald! 

GLG

----------


## jona1708

@Abitussi: Was hast du fr einen DN?

----------


## Abitussi10

1,6

aber das ist bei mir halt kompliziert, weil ich das abi ber eine externenprfung gemacht habe... Dadurch rechnen die mir meine 15P in Chemie nicht an, weils "nur" mndlich war... (Beim Externenabi macht man 4 Fcher schriftlich, 4 mndlich)

Ach, naja - was solls! Wrd eh lieber nach FFM, Gieen oder Homburg...

----------


## jona1708

Wie viel Pukte bekmst du in FFM zusammen?

----------


## Abitussi10

In Frankfurt wren es 399 -> das wird wohl eher nix :/

Aber in Halle OP3 bekomme ich 778 Pkte zusammen, das schaut schon sehr, sehr gut aus.

----------


## Miu

Sorry wenn ich jetzt so einfach reinfrage.. aber gab es jetzt noch was neues wegen den Bewerberzahlen??

----------


## pottmed

Nein, bisher leider nicht

----------


## Abitussi10

hab heut vormittag angerufen, da meinte die zvs, dass es noch nix gibt ://

----------


## Kyutrexx

> hab heut vormittag angerufen, da meinte die zvs, dass es noch nix gibt ://


Aber schon Bescheide verschicken, diese Nulpen bei der ZVS ...

----------


## jona1708

ich versteh das nicht.... wie kommen dann die 40300 zustande?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> 1,6
> 
> aber das ist bei mir halt kompliziert, weil ich das abi ber eine externenprfung gemacht habe... Dadurch rechnen die mir meine 15P in Chemie nicht an, weils "nur" mndlich war... (Beim Externenabi macht man 4 Fcher schriftlich, 4 mndlich)
> 
> 
> Ach, naja - was solls! Wrd eh lieber nach FFM, Gieen oder Homburg...


Mir gehts so hnlich...hab Abi auf der BOS2 gemacht da gibts keine  Punkte nur Noten im Abi...die Punkte haben wir nur immer dazu gesagt  bekommen. Und Reli zhlt auch nicht zum Schnitt. Wenn Reli dazu zhlen  wrde htte ich 1,6 und wenns komplett nach Punkten geganen wre  1,3.....und so bete und hoffe ich mit meiner 1,7 auf nen Platz

----------


## jona1708

wie krass fallen!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ich versteh das nicht.... wie kommen dann die 40300 zustande?


Hat einer von der Medilearn Redaktion gepostet.

----------


## Tarwah

Oh Mann!!
Je mehr ich hier lese, desto unruhiger werde ich :X

Kann man morgen auch schon bei DaIsy sehen ob man ins AdH kommt oder nicht oder wie luft das dann morgen ab?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Du bekommst nen Ablehnungsbescheid (wenn du in Abibesten und wz nicht genommen wurdest) und da steht dein Rangplatz und der Grenzrang in den beiden Quoten drauf und unten steht dann an welchen Unis man am ADH teilnimmt.

----------


## *Pnktchen*

@ firefox:

nein, da hast du einen Denkfehler! Auch wenn deine Op's 2-6 alle lediglich nach DN auswhlen, musst du deinen Bescheid nicht zwingend in der 1. Stufe des AdH erhalten! Nehmen wir mal an, du httest DN 1,4 und Uni X hast du an OP 2! In der ersten Stufe ist der NC an der Uni X 1,3 (fr dich gibt's dort also erstmal keinen Platz)! An Uni Y (deine 3. Op) ist der DN bei OP 3! Du kriegt am 2. September noch keinen Bescheid, da du dich ja noch auf Op 2 verbessern knntest (da ja an Uni X bis zum 23. September etliche Pltze "frei werden", durch Leute die diese Uni an einer hinteren OP haben...)

----------


## Tarwah

Danke fallenangel  :Smilie: 
Den Ablehnungsbescheid bekomm ich dann auch online, gell?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja der ist morgen online....

----------


## Miu

> Ja der ist morgen online....


Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie viele Tausend Rnge ich diesmal vom Grenzrang entfernt bin  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## Firefox

pnktchen, erstmal danke fr die Info!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja ich auch *g* aber am WE hab ich nicht so die Zeit drber nachzudenken ist gar nicht so schlecht...Wir haben die Evakuierung jetzt auf Sonntag verlegen mssen.......
Oh man...ich will nicht mehr warten heut haben mal wieder alle gefrag...und und und???? grrrrrrrrrrrrr.....nein das dauert noch bis september...ich nehms mir bald auf em Handy auf und spiels dann immer ab!

----------


## Miu

Ich wei was du meinst.. wre ich nicht auf Ausbildungssuche, wrde ich jetzt auch lngst am Meer sein ... :/ meine Familie ist fr 4 Wochen weg.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wr jetzt auch gern in Urlaub aber hab zz leider kein Geld dazu....war aber dieses Jahr schon in London..

----------


## Kyutrexx

Mannomann, jetzt noch 3 Wochen warten ... ich krieg n Anfall ...

----------


## Tarwah

Hey Leute!

Ich hab jetzt grad nen Bescheid bekommen aber ich versteh den nicht so ganz :/

Da steht bei mir:
"An folgenden Hochschulen nehmen Sie direkt ohne Vorauswahlverfahren direkt am eigentlichen Auswahlverfahren teil" 
(und dann werden die aufgelistet)

und direkt da drunter steht dann:
"An folgenden Hochschulen nehmen Sie nach einem Vorauswahlverfahren durch hochschulstart.de am eigentlichen Auswahlverfahren teil"

Was heit das jetzt? Muss ich mich um irgendetwas kmmern? Muss ich evtl zum Auswahlgesprch? Oder einfach bis September warten? :S

----------


## lauraZi90

Der Ablehnungsbescheid ist jetzt da (online). Was ich verwirrend find - es steht nichts vom Adh mit drauf. Ist das bei euch auch so?
Knnte mir jemand bitte meinen Rang und Grenzrang interpretieren. Check das nicht so ganz...Hab mich fr ZM beworben.
Also mein Rang 42
Grenzrang 18
Heit das dann, das 24 eine bessere DN als ich hatten?
Danke fr eure Hilfe...  :Top:

----------


## Tarwah

> Der Ablehnungsbescheid ist jetzt da (online). Was ich verwirrend find - es steht nichts vom Adh mit drauf. Ist das bei euch auch so?
> Knnte mir jemand bitte meinen Rang und Grenzrang interpretieren. Check das nicht so ganz...Hab mich fr ZM beworben.
> Also mein Rang 42
> Grenzrang 18
> Heit das dann, das 24 eine bessere DN als ich hatten?
> Danke fr eure Hilfe...


Das mssten 2 unterschiedliche Bescheide bei dir sein. Einmal der Ablehnungsbescheid und da drunter msste dann der Bescheid frs AdH sein..

Und das mit dem Rang und so check ich auch nicht ganz, aber ich glaube schon, dass es so ist, wie du's sagst, also dass 24 ne bessere DN als du hatten.

----------


## lauraZi90

Sorry also bei mir ist doch noch was wegen Adh dabei. Hab ich bersehen.
Bei mir steht das genauso da wie bei dir.
Bedeutet glaub ich, dass die Uni Kriterien hat, die erst noch berprft werden. Bei mir steht dort Wrzburg und die haben ja als Kriterium DN mindestens 2,5 und auch noch Einzelnoten als Bonus... Also so versteh ich das!

----------


## Tarwah

Ich glaube die Hochschulen mssen das nicht noch berprfen, sondern die haben einen schon fr die Vorauswahl genommen oder? 
Also, dass man durch die Vorauswahl schon gekommen ist und man jetzt nur noch auf Meldungen von den Unis warten muss.

Bh. Ich will nicht mehr warten!

----------


## Arnzt

Yeah mein Ablehnungsbescheid ist endlich da.
Mein Rang: 2483
Grenzrang: 2100

Verdammt htten sich 400 Leute weniger beworben htts wahrscheinlich gelangt. Viel schlimmer wrs wenn mein Rang 2101 wre. Ich glaub dann wrd ich echt durch drehen.
Aber wie auch immer...dann nchstes mal sollte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit reichen. Auerdem bleibt mir ja jetzt immer noch das AdH.

----------


## lauraZi90

Ja ich glaub bei der einen Uni, in meinem Fall Wrzburg hat hochschulstart.de ein Vorauswahlverfahren durchgefhrt (hier: DN < 2,5) und man nimmt jetzt am eigentlichen Auswahlverfahren teil. 
Bei den anderen Unis gibts anscheinend bei mir kein Vorauswahlverfahren und man nimmt automatisch dran teil?!

----------


## Tarwah

Jap.
Und ich glaub solange bei keiner Uni "Kriterien: Auswahlgesprch" (wie z.B. in Berlin) steht, dann muss man auch zu keinem Auswahlgesprch.
Bei mir steht an allen Unis "Durchschnittsnote" als Kriterium, das heit dann wohl, dass ich einfach bis zum 2. September warten muss.
Aber wenigstens sind wir im Auswahlverfahren drin ;D

----------


## jona1708

Was ist das bitte fr ein Rang anzt? 2100??mein grenzrang ist 323 und mein Rang 1256. Was hast du fr ne DN?

----------


## lauraZi90

Yes und die Warterei geht weiter, 3 Wochen ahhh und da bin ich im Urlaub und meine Mum muss es mir dann sagen.  :grrrr....: 
Oh man ich hoff es so.... Hab ne Woche Praktikum beim Zahnarzt gemacht und ab Montag bin ich beim Zahntechniker. Mir gefllts sooo gut und jetzt will ich noch umso mehr!

----------


## Arnzt

> Was ist das bitte fr ein Rang anzt? 2100??mein grenzrang ist 323 und mein Rang 1256. Was hast du fr ne DN?


 
So stehts auf meinem Ablehnungsbescheid. Aber ich hab mich nur nach Wartezeit und AdH beworben. Meine DN ist 1,6. 
Ich nehm mal an dass 323 der Grenzrang fr die Abiturbesten ist oder?

----------


## jona1708

Ja genau und fr mein Bundesland. Worum ging's denn dann bei dir?

----------


## jona1708

Oh. Habe grade deinen zweiten Satz gelesen. Aber mein Rang fr abibesten gilt doch dann nur fr mein Bundesland oder? Wie soll och das verstehen????

----------


## Arnzt

> Oh. Habe grade deinen zweiten Satz gelesen. Aber mein Rang fr abibesten gilt doch dann nur fr mein Bundesland oder? Wie soll och das verstehen????


Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich mich noch nie fr die Abibestenquote beworben hab. Darum hab ich mich auch noch nie damit beschftigt aber eigentlich msste dein Rang schon bundesweit gelten, dann man bewirbt sich ja nicht immer nur an Hochschulen von einem Bundeslang. Allerdings wre dann der Grenzrang von 232 schon sehr niedrig.

----------


## Hippietyp

In der Abiturbestenquote gibt es den Landes-NC, da werden nur Bewerber bercksichtigt, die im gleichen Land das Abi gemacht haben.

----------


## Romana

> Oh. Habe grade deinen zweiten Satz gelesen. Aber mein Rang fr abibesten gilt doch dann nur fr mein Bundesland oder? Wie soll och das verstehen????


Also bist du auch aus NRW? Denn bei mir steht auch der Grenzrang 323.

----------


## WildThing

> Jap.
> Und ich glaub solange bei keiner Uni "Kriterien: Auswahlgesprch" (wie z.B. in Berlin) steht, dann muss man auch zu keinem Auswahlgesprch.


Steht bei euch denn sowas so explizit da?? [Edit: Mir ist grade eingefallen, dass man zu den Auswahlgesprchen erst in 2. Stufe eingeladen wird..-also erst nach dem 2.September.., also kann davon eigentlich noch gar nichts dastehen..]
Bei mir steht nur, dass ich in Magdeburg gescheitert bin..(*haha, was'n Wunder, bei OP 4  :bhh: )
Und ansonsten, dass in an zwei Unis ohne Vorauswahlverfahren teilnehme und an 3 noch, mit Vorauswahlverfahren..(Welches man ja aber eigentlich schon bestanden haben muss, sonst wren da ja neben Magdeburg noch andere aufgefhrt worden, an denen ich gescheitert wr, oder??)

Ohmann...-im Abibestenverfahren waren nur 18 Leute vor mir, fr den Landes-NC..das ist bitter -.-' Aber naja, dann wei man wenigstens dass nicht soo viele vor einem sein knnen, im AdH, ne???

----------


## jona1708

@Romana: Welchen Rang hast du und welchen DN?

----------


## Romana

Hehe, nicht lachen! Ich hab einfach so an der Abibestenquote teilgenommen um mal den Rang zu sehen. Daher seeehr knapp: 
Rang 1806 mit DN 1,7 
Mist, FAST htte es geklappt...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medi2009

Wei man denn jetzt, wie viele Leute sich dieses Jahr beworben haben ? Also Angebot&Nachfrage?

Edit: habs gerade gefunden; http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...zin-ws2010.pdf

----------


## DocMartin

Toll, das sind ja die Besten! Sich erst beschweren, dass es bei der ZVS alles so lange dauern, aber selber am Abibestenverfahren teilnehmen ohne ne Chance zu haben und unntigen Verwaltungsaufwand fr die machen  :Wand: ^^

----------


## Laurice

Yeeeah bin doch in Dresden durch die nicht vorhandene Vorauswahl (ZM)  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Hatte mich voll verwirrt, weil irgendwo stand dass DD auch in ZM die 1.OP verlangt aber  ::-bee:

----------


## Abitussi10

also haben die 40.300 doch gestimmt - leider...

So ein Mist... Jetzt heits bangen und Daumen drcken ://

----------


## Romana

sorry  :Blush:   aber ich bin halt so neugierig... 
und auerdem hab ich mich nie beschwert, dass das so lange dauert. gut, ich kann mich blass daran erinnern, mich mal darber gergert zu haben, dass die AdH-Bescheide so spt kommen, aber beschweren?  :grrrr....: 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

HILFE...bei mir is nur ein Bescheid online!
Ist das bei euch auch so?

----------


## Abitussi10

@angel:
Bei mir ist auch nur einer Online, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass wir NUR am AdH teilnehmen?

----------


## Romana

> HILFE...bei mir is nur ein Bescheid online!
> Ist das bei euch auch so?


Hm, ne. Ich hab zwei. Einen Ablehnungsbescheid fr Bestenquote und einen fr die Teilnahme an den AdHs... Wo hast du denn nochmal alles mitgemacht?

----------


## Laurice

angel: ich hab beide. Klingt als httest du den Vorauswahlbescheid noch nicht? Kommt vielleicht noch in Med und die arbeiten noch die Zahnis ab oder so

----------


## WildThing

Neee, wir Medis haben auch schon...-ich wrd sagen: ANRUFEN!! (Wenn du keinen Bescheid zur Teilnahme am AdH hast..)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab nur den Ablehnungsbescheid on. Aber ich hab mich frs ADH in Homburg beworben und da gibts keine Vorauswahl.

----------


## Romana

> Ich hab nur den Ablehnungsbescheid on. Aber ich hab mich frs ADH in Homburg beworben und da gibts keine Vorauswahl.


Oh, da kann ich nur WildThing zustimmen, anrufen, bevors da noch nen Bearbeitungsfehler oder so gab.

----------


## DocMartin

> Ich hab nur den Ablehnungsbescheid on. Aber ich hab mich frs ADH in Homburg beworben und da gibts keine Vorauswahl.


Tja dann bist du wohl raus  :Grinnnss!: 

Nene, da muss dann was falsch sein, ich hab auch den Bescheid fr die Teilnahme am "eigentlichen" ADH in Homburg  :Top:

----------


## ludelron

ich hab auch nen bescheid, dass ich am adh in homburg teilnehme,ich wrd an deiner stelle auch anrufen

----------


## fallenangel30487

puh...alles ok...hab  angerufen die war echt voll freundlich. kann sein dass es entweder noch nicht online ist oder weil meine uni keine vorauswahl hat auch gar nix dann da steht ....aber ich nehme am ADH teil....
....so erst mal den Schock verdauen *g* hatte grad schon fast nen Herzinfarkt...

----------


## JoeSixpack

Ihr Rang: 355
Grenzrang: 323

Dass sollte doch im Prinzip fr Mnster, Aachen oder Regensburg reichen, oder? *hoff*

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ihre Durchschnittsnote: 1,2
Durchschnittsnote des letzten ausgewhlten Bewerbers: 1,2

Ihr Rang: 115
Grenzrang: 82


Hab dort angerufen: es gab zu viele 1,2er in Berlin und es hat das LOS entschieden (unter den 1,2ern).


...

----------


## Abitussi10

@ Joe: Das sieht meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade schlecht aus ;o))

Oh Mann... Warten, warten, warten...

Werde mich nun brigens sicherheitshalber fr Technische Biologie einschreiben... Die Frist endet da nmlich am 23.08.

Grle

----------


## claired

> puh...alles ok...hab  angerufen die war echt voll freundlich. kann sein dass es entweder noch nicht online ist oder weil meine uni keine vorauswahl hat auch gar nix dann da steht ....aber ich nehme am ADH teil....
> ....so erst mal den Schock verdauen *g* hatte grad schon fast nen Herzinfarkt...


war bei  mir grad das gleiche..... habe auch angerufen und anscheinen kriegt man bei der Uni Mnchen keinen bescheid und da ich mich nur in mnchen beworben habe... was wei ich, auf jeden fall nehm ich auch am ADH teil  ::-dance:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Sagt mal sieht medilearn bei euch auch grad so komisch aus....bei mir is das layout irgendwie voll verschoben.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Sagt mal sieht medilearn bei euch auch grad so komisch aus....bei mir is das layout irgendwie voll verschoben.


Ist bei mir auch der Fall  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

Ne, aber ich kann nur noch zitieren und nicht mehr normal schreiben ;).
Hab ne Einladung zum AWG. Hihi, jetzt gehts ab.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ne, aber ich kann nur noch zitieren und nicht mehr normal schreiben ;).
> Hab ne Einladung zum AWG. Hihi, jetzt gehts ab.


Herzlichen Glckwunsch...an welcher Uni denn?

----------


## Kensington

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch...an welcher Uni denn?


Danke.In Hannover. Ab in den Norden.  :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Is bestimm ganz cool dort. mmm...das dauert alles so lange!!!!

----------


## Kensington

> Is bestimm ganz cool dort. mmm...das dauert alles so lange!!!!


WEiss nicht, war da nocht nicht. Bald ist schon der 2. September. Das wird schon, Angel.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bin nur mal durchgefahren aber so richtig dort war ich auch noch nicht... 

ja bald is relativ aber am 2.9 wirds fr mich wahrscheinlich eh noch nix geben.

----------


## Kensington

> Ich bin nur mal durchgefahren aber so richtig dort war ich auch noch nicht... 
> 
> ja bald is relativ aber am 2.9 wirds fr mich wahrscheinlich eh noch nix geben.


Dito. Wie hoch war der Nc in Hom letztes Jahr denn anch dem 1. AdH?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Dito. Wie hoch war der Nc in Hom letztes Jahr denn anch dem 1. AdH?


1,6  und jetzt muss ich noch was schreiben sonst kommt wieder ihr text ist zu kurz....bla bla *g*

----------


## inasmile

http://www.studis-online.de/Studiere...schenstand.php

----------


## freakobob

mhh...komisch, dass mannheim gar nicht genannt wurde

----------


## Skyreaver

Wann wird denn bekannt gegeben, ob man evtl. per Los einen Teilstudienplatz bekommen hat? Weiss das zufllig jemand?

----------


## DocMartin

Bestimmt erst ganz spt, im Oktober wahrscheinlich...

----------


## Miu

> mhh...komisch, dass mannheim gar nicht genannt wurde


Das waren nur die Zahlen der Nachfrage in der Abiturbestenquote..
Schau hier:
http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...zin-ws2010.pdf

----------


## DocMartin

Hey, mal ne ziemliche Offtopic frage:

welchen Abschluss erhlt man als erstes beim Studium?

Diplom? Magister? Staatsexamen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei HM 1. Staatsexamen, es gibt aber auch Unis den den Bachelor noch zustzlich anbieten das sind aber hauptschlich Modellstudiengnge

----------


## Skyreaver

> Hey, mal ne ziemliche Offtopic frage:
> 
> welchen Abschluss erhlt man als erstes beim Studium?
> 
> Diplom? Magister? Staatsexamen?


Die Frage versteh ich nicht ganz. Bei Medizin zumindest gibt es nur einen Abschluss: Staatsexamen.

Edit: Bachelor?!? Im Ernst? Und wie muss man sich so einen Bachelor-Arzt dann vorstellen? Darf der nur Blut abnehmen und Verbnde wechseln?  :bhh:

----------


## konstantin

Ja, komische Frage... Die Mediziner kennen derzeit lediglich das Staatsexamen. Frueher waren es drei an der Zahl, mittlerweile sind es 2. Das 1. Staatsexamen (Phyiskum) nach 4 Semestern und das 2. Staatsexamen (Hammerexamen) nach 12. Einen "Abschluss" in dem Sinne stellt das 1. Staatsexamen jedoch nicht da.

Manche Universitaeten mit Modellstudiengang ermoeglichen gleichzeitig eine Art Bachelor. In anderen Laendern ist es durchaus ueblich, Medizin im Bachelor/Master-System zu studieren.

----------


## Miu

Auf meinem Ablehnungsbescheid in der Abibestenquote sind wieder nochmal 230 Leute mehr vor mir im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr.. und das nur in NRW. Das bedeutet, dass die Anzahl der guten Bewerber wieder richtig gestiegen ist  :Frown:

----------


## freakobob

wenn man aber zb die bewerberzahlen der abibesten von letztem ws vergleicht!

heidelberg 1. und 2. ortsprferenz

09/10 waren es zusammen 2235

10/11 sind es zusammen 1800 (es geht zwar nur 1. aber egal)

in mannheim 1. und 2. ortsprferenz

09/10 waren es zusammen 996

10/11 sind es 1117 

121 leute mehr fr mannheim in der abibestenquote

schon interessant;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

mein Rang ist 307 und letztes Jahr war er 283...ich htte gedacht dass es extremer wird. 
War ganz froh als ich gesehen habe dass sich im Saarland nicht so viele beworben haben.

----------


## Miu

> mein Rang ist 307 und letztes Jahr war er 283...ich htte gedacht dass es extremer wird. 
> War ganz froh als ich gesehen habe dass sich im Saarland nicht so viele beworben haben.


Ja fallen, aber wir haben im Vergleich zu den jetzigen 1,7er, die dieses Jahr Abi gemacht haben, wartesemester sodass wir !!in der Abibestenquote vor denen stehen mssten. Wenn man das bedenkt, so htten unsere Rnge zumindest gleich bleiben sollen wie letztes Jahr, aber das sind sie nicht. Ich ahne bses... ::-oopss:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> 121 leute mehr fr mannheim in der abibestenquote
> 
> schon interessant;)



MANNHEIM rockt alles  :Grinnnss!:  *kicher*


-> Sorry, das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. *werbetrommel dreh*

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das hat ja nix zu heien. Kann ja sein dass sich einfach viele mit 1,0 beworben haben. In RLP wars letztes Jahr 1,2 und jetzt 1,1 ich finds jetzt nicht so schlimm.

Wie gesagt im Saarland haben sich in der WZ quote sogar weniger beworben als im Vorjahr. Und Abibesten war ungefhr gleich ich glaub 50 mehr oder so.... wir werden es sehen...die von der ZVS meinte heut morgen zu mir dass sich viel mit einem Abi im 2er Bereich beworben htten die sich jetzt wegen des TMS ne Chance ausrechnen. Deswegen htte man mit 1,7 immer noch ne Chance und man sollte jetzt wegen den 40300 nicht in Panik verfallen.

----------


## freakobob

ja nur als 1. orstprferenz haben es nicht wirklich mehr leute geholt als letztes jahr und deshalb kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass mannheim nicht umbedingt beliebter geworden ist als letztes jahr...zwar haben mehr leute op 2 geholt aber halt nur weil heidelberg nur noch auf 1 geht und die leute dann eher nach heidelberg wollen und wenn das net klappt dann erst nach mannheim...also ich finde dann kann man nicht umbedingt davon sprechen, dass mannheim dieses jahr beliebter ist als heidelberg

----------


## Cuba_libre

> ja nur als 1. orstprferenz haben es nicht wirklich mehr leute geholt als letztes jahr und deshalb kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass mannheim nicht umbedingt beliebter geworden ist als letztes jahr...zwar haben mehr leute op 2 geholt aber halt nur weil heidelberg nur noch auf 1 geht und die leute dann eher nach heidelberg wollen und wenn das net klappt dann erst nach mannheim...also ich finde dann kann man nicht umbedingt davon sprechen, dass mannheim dieses jahr beliebter ist als heidelberg


LOL wie auch immer!  :Grinnnss!: 
Im brigen hab ich nich behauptet, dass MA beliebter ist, sondern dass MA eh alles rockt. 
Aber man sieht auch an der Wartezeitquote: Es wurden die letzten beiden WiSe immer noch ein paar nach MA geschickt, die da nich hinwollten. Dieses mal ist das nicht der Fall  ::-bee:

----------


## freakobob

nein das war auch nicht auf dich bezogen, sonder allgemein im forum kam ja die stimmung auf, dass mannheim heidelberg von der punktzahl her berholen wird....

----------


## Cuba_libre

> nein das war auch nicht auf dich bezogen, sonder allgemein im forum kam ja die stimmung auf, dass mannheim heidelberg von der punktzahl her berholen wird....


Oh sorry, ok Missverstndnis  :Friedenstaube: 

Edith: bezweifel ich brigens auch, dass MA Heidelberg berholen wird. Noch nicht... vielleicht, wenn jemals in ein paar Jahren. Mssen hier noch mehr Werbetrommel drehen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich glaub da gings aber eher ums ADH....

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich glaub da gings aber eher ums ADH....


 :Grinnnss!:  Es hatte grad alles zu meinem Rockenden Mannheim Post gepasst  :bhh:

----------


## Miu

> Das hat ja nix zu heien. Kann ja sein dass sich einfach viele mit 1,0 beworben haben. In RLP wars letztes Jahr 1,2 und jetzt 1,1 ich finds jetzt nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Wie gesagt im Saarland haben sich in der WZ quote sogar weniger beworben als im Vorjahr. Und Abibesten war ungefhr gleich ich glaub 50 mehr oder so.... wir werden es sehen...die von der ZVS meinte heut morgen zu mir dass sich viel mit einem Abi im 2er Bereich beworben htten die sich jetzt wegen des TMS ne Chance ausrechnen. Deswegen htte man mit 1,7 immer noch ne Chance und man sollte jetzt wegen den 40300 nicht in Panik verfallen.


Das ist lieb von dir, dass du Hoffnungen machst. Ich wnschte, du httest Recht.. aber ich wrde mich nicht zu sehr drauf verlassen was die ZVS sagt.

Sag mal.. mit welchem Vorwand rufst du da immer an? Fragst du dann gleich: WIe entwickeln sich die Bewerberzahlen und die Auswahlgrenzen oder fragst du vorher noch was anderes??
Ich habe neulich mal bei der Med. Fak. Mannheim angerufen, um eigentlich mal nach einer Tendenz der Ausahlgrenze zu fragen. Davor habe ich aber gefragt, ob meiner Unterlagen vollstndig angekommen sind, obwohl ich genau wusste, dass sie angekommen sind, da ich eine Postkarte beigefgt habe.. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wenn dann heit das schon "Mannem!" *g* Ich mag die Shne Mannheims *g* find die Stadt eigentlich auch ganz cool.... nicht ganz so dreckig wie Ludwigshafen....was eine andere Rheinseite schon ausmacht *g*

----------


## Cuba_libre

Falsch, denn es heit MONNEM!!  :Love:  [ok beides richtig, aber das "O" klingt akustisch geiler]
Und was LU angeht  :Grinnnss!:  ein Grinsen gengt. Ich komm aus ner Stadt noch ein  paar Meter weiter ...  :Top:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Das ist lieb von dir, dass du Hoffnungen machst. Ich wnschte, du httest Recht.. aber ich wrde mich nicht zu sehr drauf verlassen was die ZVS sagt.
> 
> Sag mal.. mit welchem Vorwand rufst du da immer an? Fragst du dann gleich: WIe entwickeln sich die Bewerberzahlen und die Auswahlgrenzen oder fragst du vorher noch was anderes??
> Ich habe neulich mal bei der Med. Fak. Mannheim angerufen, um eigentlich mal nach einer Tendenz der Ausahlgrenze zu fragen. Davor habe ich aber gefragt, ob meiner Unterlagen vollstndig angekommen sind, obwohl ich genau wusste, dass sie angekommen sind, da ich eine Postkarte beigefgt habe..


Hatte eigentlich angerufen weil bei mir nur ein Bescheid online ist. Und dann hat die halt noch was bers ADH erzhlt und dann hab ich halt mal gefragt...
Ne das stimmt die Versuchen irgendwie immer einem Mut zu machen dass man nicht ganz durchdreht *g*
Mein Hoffnung besteht eigentlich auch nur darin noch eine geringe Chance zu haben...dass das wenn dann sehr sehr sehr knapp wird ist mir vollkommen klar...leider.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Falsch, denn es heit MONNEM!!  [ok beides richtig, aber das "O" klingt akustisch geiler]
> Und was LU angeht  ein Grinsen gengt. Ich komm aus ner Stadt noch ein  paar Meter weiter ...


Ja ich wohn auch nicht ganz so weit weg... ca. 110km aber Lu ist....naja und wenn ich das schon als Urpflzerin sag *g* das soll was heien...
HD is cool is ne geile Stadt kann man richtig gut shoppen....

----------


## hulahopp

> Das waren nur die Zahlen der Nachfrage in der Abiturbestenquote..
> Schau hier:
> http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...zin-ws2010.pdf


Ich htte mal eine Frage: Da steht doch, dass sich 40.387 frs Medizinstudium beworben haben, beim Zusammenzhlen der 1.Prferenzen komme ich aber nur auf 22.206 Bewerber. Heit das, dass sich fast noch die doppelte Anzahl bei der Hochschule direkt beworben hat? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das geht???

----------


## pottmed

Nein, man kann sich nur fr hhere Semester direkt an der Uni bewerben. 

Was ihr alles nachrechnet, faszinierend  :Grinnnss!: , aber die Zahl wird schon stimmen, egal wie man darauf kommt.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich htte mal eine Frage: Da steht doch, dass sich 40.387 frs Medizinstudium beworben haben, beim Zusammenzhlen der 1.Prferenzen komme ich aber nur auf 22.206 Bewerber. Heit das, dass sich fast noch die doppelte Anzahl bei der Hochschule direkt beworben hat? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das geht???


Was hast du denn genau zusammengezhlt? Nicht jeder bewirbt sich fr jede Quote. Und Leute wie Zweitstudienbewerber tauchen da ja nicht auf.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Da fehlen noch die Ganzen Leute die sich nur frs ADH beworben haben...

----------


## hulahopp

> Was hast du denn genau zusammengezhlt? Nicht jeder bewirbt sich fr jede Quote. Und Leute wie Zweitstudienbewerber tauchen da ja nicht auf.


Das stimmt, aber die Wehrdienstler z.B. sind laut Tabelle dabei. Ich habe die 1.Prferenz aller Unis zusammengerechnet, weil man ja zumindest eine Uni angibt, denke ich mal. Die zweite Tabelle fr die Wartezeit wird doch wohl nicht zustzliche Bewerber aufzeigen, oder doch? Denn die mssten doch auch in der ersten Tabelle eine 1.Prferenz angegeben haben.

----------


## Currywurstesser

Ich habe mal der Frage:

Bei der ersten Stufe ADH werden ja alle Pltze ausgeschttet, richtig?
Sind die Abweichung bei der zweiten Stufe nur darauf zurckzufhren, dass Leute ihren Platz nicht annehmen?

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Das stimmt, aber die Wehrdienstler z.B. sind laut Tabelle dabei. Ich habe die 1.Prferenz aller Unis zusammengerechnet, weil man ja zumindest eine Uni angibt, denke ich mal. Die zweite Tabelle fr die Wartezeit wird doch wohl nicht zustzliche Bewerber aufzeigen, oder doch? Denn die mssten doch auch in der ersten Tabelle eine 1.Prferenz angegeben haben.


Nein eigentlich nicht. Man kann ja auswhlen in welcher Quote sich bewerben will. Ich geh ja mal davon aus, dass sich das nicht seit meiner letzen Bewerbung gendert hat?!

----------


## hulahopp

> Da fehlen noch die Ganzen Leute die sich nur frs ADH beworben haben...


Oha, die haben also bei der ZVS nur das dritte Verfahren angekreuzt. Vermutlich sind das die Leute mit etwas schlechterer DN, aber dafr mit Test oder Bonuserwartungen. Verstehe. Mann, dann werden es ja im nchsten Schritt noch mehr Konkurrenten.

----------


## pottmed

> Das stimmt, aber die Wehrdienstler z.B. sind laut Tabelle dabei. Ich habe die 1.Prferenz aller Unis zusammengerechnet, weil man ja zumindest eine Uni angibt, denke ich mal. Die zweite Tabelle fr die Wartezeit wird doch wohl nicht zustzliche Bewerber aufzeigen, oder doch? Denn die mssten doch auch in der ersten Tabelle eine 1.Prferenz angegeben haben.


Also ich hatte mich nur fr die WZ-Quote beworben und tauche damit auch nicht in der Abibestenliste auf....

----------


## hulahopp

> Nein eigentlich nicht. Man kann ja auswhlen in welcher Quote sich bewerben will. Ich geh ja mal davon aus, dass sich das nicht seit meiner letzen Bewerbung gendert hat?!


Ich dachte einfach, man nutzt jede Chance.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich dachte einfach, man nutzt jede Chance.


Naja bei nem Abi von 3,x brauch man die Abibestquote sicher nicht anzukreuzen, auer man will wissen wie weit hinten man in der Nahrungskette steht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Die Niere

Sagt mal, schreibt ihr hier wirklich im 3-Minuten-Takt?

In der Nacht ist es hier aber viel ruhiger  :hmmm...: 

lg,n

----------


## pottmed

Jetzt weisst Du endlich, warum der Server nicht mehr mit macht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hulahopp

> Naja bei nem Abi von 3,x brauch man die Abibestquote sicher nicht anzukreuzen, auer man will wissen wie weit hinten man in der Nahrungskette steht


Ja, das ist wahr, mit der 2. bis n. Bewerbung wird man sicher weiser :hmmm...: .

----------


## ludelron

der war gemein aber lustig

----------


## Die Niere

> Jetzt weisst Du endlich, warum der Server nicht mehr mit macht


Das wusste ich auch schon leider zuvor...

lg,n

----------


## DocMartin

Haha ich habs ja prophezeit, dass wir frher oder spter die Serverkapazitten sprengen  :bhh:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja das passiert zu dieser Jahreszeit fters mal....Warts mal ab wenns die ADH Bescheide kommen....dann sind hier nachts soviele online wie normal am Tag nicht.

----------


## DocMartin

Warum jetzt nachts? Meinst in der Nacht davor oder was?

----------


## Die Niere

Wenn dann doch nicht nur immer die gleichen Fragen immer und immer wieder auftauchen wrden und eine unglaublich grosse Anzahl an Menschen beweisen, wie unglaublich unselbststndig sie sind.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## DocMartin

:Grinnnss!:  Ich kann nur ahnen, wie nervig es sein muss, jedes Semester die gleichen Fragen zu lesen^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Warum jetzt nachts? Meinst in der Nacht davor oder was?


Ja bzw. in den Nchten davor...ich konnte da nicht schlafen und viele andere auch nicht...

----------


## Die Niere

> Ich kann nur ahnen, wie nervig es sein muss, jedes Semester die gleichen Fragen zu lesen^^


Das drfte jetzt das 16. oder 17. Mal sein  :Grinnnss!: . Frher war es einfach der NC, heute das AdH.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## Jasmin3486

So  :Grinnnss!:  und weil ihr so gerne doofe Fragen beantwortet...hier noch eine:

Bin ich aus dem adh fr die anderen unis raus wenn ich von einer Uni zum Gesprch eingeladen wurde? Oder bin ich trotzdem noch in dem Pool und hab ne chance auf die Zusage von der Uni auf OP3 (zum Beispiel)?

----------


## Die Niere

> Bin ich aus dem adh fr die anderen unis raus wenn ich von einer Uni zum Gesprch eingeladen wurde? Oder bin ich trotzdem noch in dem Pool und hab ne chance auf die Zusage von der Uni auf OP3 (zum Beispiel)?


Wir haben in der Woche immer den OP-Saal 5 und 6 und am Mittwoch den Vormittagsslot im Saal 11.

gruesse, die niere  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jona1708

Yeah! Ich bin aus Berlin wieder da. Und leider habe ich die Erkltung mitgenommen.....

----------


## DocMartin

So, jetzt kann mir aber keiner erzhlen, dass die vom Dner kommt  :bhh:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jasmin3486

> Wir haben in der Woche immer den OP-Saal 5 und 6 und am Mittwoch den Vormittagsslot im Saal 11.
> 
> gruesse, die niere


witzig  :Grinnnss!:  bekomme ich trotzdem ne ernste Antwort? wollt doch jetzt nur keine Orte nennen...deshalb schreib ich die Ortsprferenz... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jona1708

> So, jetzt kann mir aber keiner erzhlen, dass die vom Dner kommt


uiiii ich kann weder Dner noch Currywurst mehr sehen (die von Currywurst36).

----------


## Die Niere

Also ich hatte grad Bffelmozarella mit Parmaschinken auf Salat...war auch gut.

Worum gehts hier?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> So, jetzt kann mir aber keiner erzhlen, dass die vom Dner kommt


Wenn man vom Dner E. Coli bekommen kann, dann ist so'n kleiner Schnupfen doch keine Herausforderung fr einen Dnerladen  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Dner schmeckt doch eh nicht.... bei uns in der Nhe is mal ein Laden dicht gemacht worden nachdem das Gesundheitsamt 10 verschiedene Spermasorten in der Soe gefunden hatte....hat noch jemand lust auf Dner???? :bhh:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Dner schmeckt doch eh nicht.... bei uns in der Nhe is mal ein Laden dicht gemacht worden nachdem das Gesundheitsamt 10 verschiedene Spermasorten in der Soe gefunden hatte....hat noch jemand lust auf Dner????



Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass das auch nur Proteine und Kohlenhydrate sind  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

@Jasmin: nein

----------


## Die Niere

> Dner schmeckt doch eh nicht.... bei uns in der Nhe is mal ein Laden dicht gemacht worden nachdem das Gesundheitsamt 10 verschiedene Spermasorten in der Soe gefunden hatte....hat noch jemand lust auf Dner????


Und wie testet man 10 verschiedene Spermasorten? Dazu msste man dann defintiv eine teure Genanalyse machen und ich bezweifele stark, dass dies das Gesundheitsamt kann, will oder macht.

Also knnen wir mal davon ausgehen, dass es sich nur um eine Geschichte aus erster Hand handelt.

gruesse, die niere, die jederzeit gerne nen Dner auch gern aus Drecksbuden bezieht...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Und wie testet man 10 verschiedene Spermasorten? Dazu msste man dann defintiv eine teure Genanalyse machen und ich bezweifele stark, dass dies das Gesundheitsamt kann, will oder macht.
> 
> Also knnen wir mal davon ausgehen, dass es sich nur um eine Geschichte aus erster Hand handelt.
> 
> gruesse, die niere, die jederzeit gerne nen Dner auch gern aus Drecksbuden bezieht...


Wie zum Teufel kommt man darauf Dner auf Sperma zu testen???  :was ist das...?:  
Tzatziki sieht irgendwie anders aus.

----------


## Hippietyp

> Und wie testet man 10 verschiedene Spermasorten? Dazu msste man dann defintiv eine teure Genanalyse machen und ich bezweifele stark, dass dies das Gesundheitsamt kann, will oder macht.


In flagranti erwischt, wrde ich tippen.  :bhh:

----------


## Die Niere

> In flagranti erwischt, wrde ich tippen.


...oder halt doch eher einfach eine Gesichte aus "erster" Hand  :hmmm...: 

gruesse, die sich jetzt mal schlafen legende niere

----------


## fallenangel30487

keine ahnung wie die das getestet haben. Wenn ich spter zeit habe schau ich mal ob ich den zeitungsartikel irgendwo online finde.

----------


## Boleyn

Huhu,
ist von euch noch jemand im AdH von Berlin?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## alhambra

@ Boleyn: ja ich bin noch im AdH fr Berlin.  :Smilie:  Ich bin grad sehr verunsichert, weil der Berater vom Hochschulstart mir am Telefon gesagt hat, das Berlin berlaufen ist und ich mir nicht zu groe Hoffnung machen soll. :/// Hatte Rang 101 bei Grenzrang 81 fr Berlin. DN 1,2 mit 980 Punkten. Wir werden werden wahrscheinlich erst Ende September die Bescheide erhalten, falls wir berhaupt eingeladen werden bzw. eine Direktzulassung bekommen.

----------


## Boleyn

Ja, dass sich in Berlin so viele beworben haben, habe ich auch schon gehrt... aber wenn du dir schon Sorgen machst, was soll ich dann mit meinen 940 Punkten sagen? o.O
Fr eine Einladung zu den AWGs msste es doch auf jedenfall reichen, oder nicht?

----------


## alhambra

Fr eine Einladung sollten 940 ausreichen. Im SS 10 brauchte man min. 880 Punkte, um eingeladen zu werden. Mit 920 Punkten hatte man eine Direktzulassung. Das war aber im Sommersemester. Es ist schwer einzuschtzen, wie hoch die Punkte zum WS steigen.

----------


## Anti-MG

kurze zwischenfrage:gibt es mittlerweile schon bewerberzahlen fr dieses semester??(war nmlich seit mittwoch in hamburg und habe hier nichts mitverfolgt..)
danke

----------


## pottmed

Ja sind raus... http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1739

----------


## Anti-MG

danke...und ich sag:tschss liebe illusion..das wars dann mal wieder.... :kotzen:

----------


## Phoen1x

> Ich bin grad sehr verunsichert, weil der Berater vom Hochschulstart mir am Telefon gesagt hat, das Berlin berlaufen ist und ich mir nicht zu groe Hoffnung machen soll. :/// Hatte Rang 101 bei Grenzrang 81 fr Berlin. DN 1,2 mit 980 Punkten. Wir werden werden wahrscheinlich erst Ende September die Bescheide erhalten, falls wir berhaupt eingeladen werden bzw. eine Direktzulassung bekommen.


Dass Berlin so extrem berlaufen ist, hat mich gestern auch schockiert. Ist natrlich nicht gerade optimal, wenn die ZVS meint, dass du dir nicht zu groe Hoffnungen machen sollst. 

Eigentlich bist du ja ziemlich knapp bei der ABQ vorbeigeschlittert und hast so ein super Abi.

PS: Verdammt, du hast 10 Punkte mehr als ich :P

----------


## Miu

> kurze zwischenfrage:gibt es mittlerweile schon bewerberzahlen fr dieses semester??(war nmlich seit mittwoch in hamburg und habe hier nichts mitverfolgt..)
> danke


Es gibt etwas ber 40300 Bewerber dieses Jahr.

----------


## alias87

es war klar abzusehen aber trotzdem schlgt es einen nieder, wenn man den ablehnungsbescheid in der hand hlt..  :Frown:  oh man.. 

wenn ich an die leute denke, die nen 1,0 abi haben und nur (zahn)medizin studieren weil sie es einfach knnen, dann krieg ich brechreiz! 

wenn mal jmd nach interesse,motivation und auch mehr nach bereits vorhandenen qualifikationen gehen wrde, wre ich schon lngst drin. wie viele andere auch. aber stattdessen sitzen da leute die einfach mal medizin ausprobieren wollen und.. ach, ich knnte mich stundenlang ber dieses system aufregen!

----------


## Die Niere

Habt ihr schon einmal bemerkt, dass dn die Initialen von "Die Niere" sind  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> es war klar abzusehen aber trotzdem schlgt es einen nieder, wenn man den ablehnungsbescheid in der hand hlt..  oh man.. 
> 
> wenn ich an die leute denke, die nen 1,0 abi haben und nur (zahn)medizin studieren weil sie es einfach knnen, dann krieg ich brechreiz! 
> 
> wenn mal jmd nach interesse,motivation und auch mehr nach bereits vorhandenen qualifikationen gehen wrde, wre ich schon lngst drin. wie viele andere auch. aber stattdessen sitzen da leute die einfach mal medizin ausprobieren wollen und.. ach, ich knnte mich stundenlang ber dieses system aufregen!


Mich nervt das auch tierisch aber ich reg mich nicht mehr drber auf weil ichs eh nicht ndern kann. Wenns dieses jahr nix wird klag ich eh meine versicherung bezahlt es ja.

----------


## ThomAl

Ich wollte zu der Thematik Heidelberg - Mannheim noch etwas ergnzen, was ich interessant finde.
Wie bereits in einem vorigen Beitrag festgestellt wurde, hat Mannheim nur unwesentlich mehr 1. OP Bewerbungen. Der Zuwachs ist sogar geringer als in Heidelberg. An beide Fakultten kommt man nur mit 1. OP, weshalb alle nachrangigen OPs vernachlssigt werden knnen.
Bemerkenswert finde ich nun, dass vor diesem Hintergrund der NC in Mannheim trotzdem um satte 14 Punkte gestiegen ist, whrend es in Heidelberg "nur" 6 sind. Dies bedeutet zwar keineswegs, dass sich in Mannheim bessere Abiturienten bewerben als in HD, aber man kann folgern, dass sich fr Mannheim jedenfalls im Vergleich zum letzten Wintersemester mehr "sehr gute" Bewerber entschieden haben. Ich nehem zudem an, dass sich diese Entwicklung manifestieren wird, denn ein hoher NC ist fr viele auch immer ein "Qualittsaushngeschild".
Mannheim wird Heidelberg bestimmt nicht so schnell berholen, was die Nachfrage angeht. Aber wie sich der NC entwickeln wird, das hngt auch von der Studienplatzanzahl ab. Mannheim hat ein wenig mehr als halb so viele Pltze wie Heidelberg. Aufgrund dieser Diskrepanz ist es somit in meinen Augen durchaus denkbar, dass Mannheim in den nchsten Jahren zumindest in die Nhe von Heidelbergs NC rcken wird. 
Ich bin zumindest gespannt und werde die NCs in den nchsten Jahren gespannt verfolgen. Nchstes Jahr kommt ja auch noch ein neues CHE Ranking fr Medizin. Das wird auch noch einmal an den Entscheidungen rtteln.

Dieser Beitrag ist aus Langeweile und schlechtem Wetter entstanden.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mir is auch grad tierisch langweilig...und das Wetter is auch...beschissen...
bleibt mir also nix auer mit meiner Katze zu knuddeln und ein bisschen im Netz zu surfen...

----------


## _Natalie_

ich beschftige mich auch anderweitig^^ 
Ich will endlich Medizin studieren, mensch..

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ich beschftige mich auch anderweitig^^ 
> Ich will endlich Medizin studieren, mensch..


Ich auch...hab heut nacht davon getrumt dass ich nen Zulassungsbescheid bekommen htte dann hab ich pltzlich wieder vom Abi getrumt und war irgedwie mind. 10 mal wach! Ich kann nicht mal meh richtig schlafen...
Frag mich ob ich bis September lieber nicht mehr schlafen will oder lieber durchschlafen will?????? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............
Ich dreh durch wenns dieses Jahr nix wird..... hab schon wieder voll Herzrasen!

----------


## _Natalie_

Hoffen wir doch mal, dass der Zulassungsbescheid-Traum ein Omen war!!!
ich kann mir aber gar nicht vorstellen solch ein Zulassungsbescheid in den Hnden zu halten....Meine Gte, was das fr ein Gefhl sein muss^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja ich auch nicht so richtig.... wr schon cool...was hast du nochmal fr ne DN?

----------


## _Natalie_

1,7 wie du =( der wohl dmmste schnitt. Mit 1,6 hat man noch gute Chancen, ab 1,7 wirds sehr sehr knapp...

----------


## freakobob

habt ihr nen tms?

----------


## fallenangel30487

n hab ne Ausbildung vorm Abi und Dienst...mir bringt aber nur der Dienst etwas, weil ich mich nur in Homburg beworben hab.

@Nathalie
ja das ist wohl war.... kannst Glck haben oder so wie ich letztes Jahr eben nicht....

----------


## jona1708

Wann kommen endlich die Ergebnisse der AdH's raus? Ich mchte endlich wissen, wie sich die NC's der Hochschulen verndert haben. Meeeeeensch

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja ne Prognose gabs letztes mal ca. ne Woche vorm 1. ADH also bernchste woche wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch bin....
Ich bin froh dass ich in den nchsten 3 Tagen genug zu tun hab um nicht so viel drber nachdenken zu mssen....

----------


## _Natalie_

Ach, ich hatte letztes Jahr auch kein Glck ;)
Hab Abitur auch schon vor einem Jahr gemacht.
Ja viel zu tun zu haben hilft auf jeden Fall! Es hilft auch wenn man frisch verliebt ist, sehr gute Ablenkung, kann ich nur empfehlen!

----------


## Miu

> Ach, ich hatte letztes Jahr auch kein Glck ;)
> Hab Abitur auch schon vor einem Jahr gemacht.


Warum hast du nicht den TMS gemacht, Natalie?

----------


## fallenangel30487

oh ne den Stress brauch ich jetzt nicht auch noch..... fr mich gibt zz leider nur einen und der naja Thema wechsel...
Morgen werden wir erst mal den ganzen Tag die Stadt evakuieren und am Montag arbeite ich nochmal in der Schule und am Dienstag spiel ich Babysitter bei meinem Patenkind der wird im Nov. 2 und ich voll s...aber anstrengend...

----------


## _Natalie_

hab tms gemacht, war ganz okay, war aber so dumm und hab ihn mitten im abistress gemacht. Tja, sehr doof gelaufen..
Hab mich dieses jahr aber auch in mannheim und Ulm beworben, hab ich letztes Jahr nicht gemacht, aber wie man sieht, ist Mannheim dieses Jahr sehr beliebt.

----------


## Miu

Achso.. und hast du mal an eine Uni gedacht, die Auswahlgesprche anbietet?

----------


## _Natalie_

Wenns dieses WS nicht klappt, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall Gttingen zum SS 2011 auf Nummer 1 setzen, die fhren ja auch AWGs durch. Aber dieses Jahr wollte ich unbedingt Mannheim auf Platz 1 haben.

----------


## Miu

> Wenns dieses WS nicht klappt, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall Gttingen zum SS 2011 auf Nummer 1 setzen, die fhren ja auch AWGs durch. Aber dieses Jahr wollte ich unbedingt Mannheim auf Platz 1 haben.


Ok, dann hoffe ich mal dass es fr dich klappt  :Top: .. Ich selber knnte mich schwarz rgern dass ich nicht Heidelberg auf die 1 gesetzt habe.

----------


## _Natalie_

Wieso das?
Und danke, wnsch ich dir auch ;)

----------


## Miu

> Wieso das?
> Und danke, wnsch ich dir auch ;)


Ich befrchte, dass Mannheim Heidelberg berholen wird und dass es in Heidelberg dieses Jahr am leichtesten sein wird reinzukommen..

----------


## _Natalie_

oh gott, hoffen wirs nicht =/
Hab mich mal quer durch Deutschland beworben, ist mir zur zeit echt egal, wo ich hinkomm ;) Ob Mannheim oder Rostock, egal^^

----------


## Miu

@ fallen und natalie: Was macht ihr denn, wenn es dieses Jahr nicht klappt? Wie berbrckt ihr eure Zeit bis zur nchsten Bewerbung?

----------


## Romana

@Natalie: Wieviele Punkte hast du denn fr Mannheim?

----------


## Die Niere

> Wenns dieses jahr nix wird klag ich eh meine versicherung bezahlt es ja.


Bist du dir da so sicher?

lg,n

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich werd auf jedenfall mal ne Kap.klage starten und ansonsten mir nen Job suchen und mich nchstes Jahr wieder bewerben.... Ich denk mal dass ich dann 3 Jahre Vollzeit arbeite und dann gibts ja elternunabh. Bafg und dann mach ich noch TMS und werd wohl wenns geht mich auch an anderen Unis bewerben... HD, Mannheim, Freiburg, Mainz..usw... wo mir halt die Aubsildung auch nen Bonus bringt.

----------


## _Natalie_

Entweder aufs SS hoffen, aber da warte ich erstmal alle offiziellen Zahlen ab, oder dieses WS den Studiengang Translation Studies for information technologies in HD anfangen. Hatte schon immer ein Faible fr die englische Sprache. Wie gesagt, ich warte auf meinen Rang.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Bist du dir da so sicher?
> 
> lg,n


Ja hab vor ein paar Jahren extra ein abgeschlossen die Studienplatzklagen bezahlt...is brigens die einzige welche die kompletten kosten trgt...dafr ist sie auch sau teuer *g*

----------


## Miu

Ich fange (hoffentlich) eine Ausbildung zur GuK an, wenn es nicht klappt.

----------


## _Natalie_

was hast du fr einen Schnitt?

----------


## Miu

die unglckliche 1,7...

----------


## _Natalie_

Ach, willkommen im 1,7-Club.. Das ist echt n doofer Schnitt! Also im Bezug zum Medizinstudium! Das ist ja eig ein echt guter Schnitt.
Wh, es heit nach wie vor : WARTEN.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wir knnen ja ne Grupee aufmachen..."Die unglcklichen 1.7er" *g*

----------


## _Natalie_

Mit Eiscreme? Dann bin ich dabei ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Eiscreme?????

----------


## Miu

> Wir knnen ja ne Grupee aufmachen..."Die unglcklichen 1.7er" *g*


Ich wre auch dabei..  :Loove:

----------


## _Natalie_

1,7 ist dumm... Ach, wieso interessiert mich Zahnmedizin nicht so wie mich Humanmed interessiert?! Aber ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen spter einmal ein Zahnarzt zu werden :Nixweiss:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich werd auf jedenfall mal ne Kap.klage


Dir sollte aber bewusst sein, dass ein Studienplatz, der via Kapazittsklage erlangt wurde NICHT sicher ist.
Kapazittsklagen werden per Eilantrag entschieden. Es handelt sich rechtlich gesehen um eine vorlufige Entscheidung unter dem Vorbehalt der Anfechtbarkeit.
Die Unis haben das frher nicht gemacht, also Anfechten meine ich. 

Inzwischen sehen sie aber die Klagen nicht mehr gerne und fechten dann an.
Ergebnis: das Urteil wird revidiert und die Entscheidung des Gerichts aufgehoben.

In Folge dessen wird man zwangsexmatrikuliert. Dagegen machen kannst du dann praktisch nichts.

Das Risiko einer solchen Exmatrikulation ist sehr hoch.




> Achso.. und hast du mal an eine Uni gedacht, die Auswahlgesprche anbietet?


Warum legen hier alle Leute so viel Vertrauen in Auswahlgesprche?
Deren Ausgang ist doch vllig ungewiss.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich auch nicht....ich kann mir nicht vorstellen den ganzen Tag in irgendwelchen Mndern rumzufummlen...is einfach nix fr mich...

----------


## DocMartin

Das positive am KPP ist, dass man auch am WE arbeiten muss und dadurch komplett den Sinn fr einen Wochenend und Arbeitsrhythmus^^

Damn Kinder, ich bin auch belst am Zittern...

----------


## Miu

@ Kyutrexx: Bist du auch ein 1,7er? :Grinnnss!: 

Zu den Auswahlgesprchen: Natrlich ist der Ausgang des Gesprches ungewiss, aber wenn man ein etwas schlechteren Abischnitt hat und den TMS verhauen hat, ist das nun mal die letzte Chance auf eine direkte Zulassung.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> @ Kyutrexx: Bist du auch ein 1,7er?


Nein. 
Juristisch vorgebildet ^^.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Dir sollte aber bewusst sein, dass ein Studienplatz, der via Kapazittsklage erlangt wurde NICHT sicher ist.
> Kapazittsklagen werden per Eilantrag entschieden. Es handelt sich rechtlich gesehen um eine vorlufige Entscheidung unter dem Vorbehalt der Anfechtbarkeit.
> Die Unis haben das frher nicht gemacht, also Anfechten meine ich. 
> 
> Inzwischen sehen sie aber die Klagen nicht mehr gerne und fechten dann an.
> Ergebnis: das Urteil wird revidiert und die Entscheidung des Gerichts aufgehoben.
> 
> In Folge dessen wird man zwangsexmatrikuliert. Dagegen machen kannst du dann praktisch nichts.
> 
> ...


Ja das ist mir bewusst. Ich werden wohl aber nur die Uni des Saarlandes verklagen und die hat meines Wissens bis jetzt noch nicht zurckgeklagt. Selbst wenn ich einen Platz ber so eine Klage bekomme, werde ich mich normal weiter bewerben...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ja das ist mir bewusst. Ich werden wohl aber nur die Uni des Saarlandes verklagen und die hat meines Wissens bis jetzt noch nicht zurckgeklagt.


Eine "Zurckklage" gibt es auch gar nicht, sondern nur eine Aufhebung des Urteils.

Wenn du das machst (klagen), berzeuge deinen Anwalt zu versuchen keine vorlufige Entscheidung zu erzielen, d.h. nicht im Eilverfahren zu arbeiten.

Das wird lnger dauern und das Semester htte dann auch schon angefangen. Dein Platz wre dann aber S I C H E R.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Eine "Zurckklage" gibt es auch gar nicht, sondern nur eine Aufhebung des Urteils.
> 
> Wenn du das machst (klagen), berzeuge deinen Anwalt zu versuchen keine vorlufige Entscheidung zu erzielen, d.h. nicht im Eilverfahren zu arbeiten.
> 
> Das wird lnger dauern und das Semester htte dann auch schon angefangen. Dein Platz wre dann aber S I C H E R.


Ok danke fr den Tipp...ich geh nach Saarbrcken zu dem Herrn Zimmerling, der is Spezialist fr sowas....naja aber ich hoffe ja immer noch drauf dass es klappt...ich bin auf jedenfall optimistischer als im letzten WS.

----------


## Die Niere

Schaue dir davor aber unbedingt noch die gefhlten 600.000 Beitrge ber Studienplatzklage an, damit du nicht enttuscht wirst und das ganze Geld fr nichts aus dem Fenster geworfen hast.

Viel Glck weiterhin...

lg, die niere

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Schaue dir davor aber unbedingt noch die gefhlten 600.000 Beitrge ber Studienplatzklage an, damit du nicht enttuscht wirst und das ganze Geld fr nichts aus dem Fenster geworfen hast.
> 
> Viel Glck weiterhin...
> 
> lg, die niere


Wie gesagt mich kostet das glcklicherweise keinen Cent...hab auch letzte Woche nochmal mit der Versicherung gesprochen, dass auch wirklich alles bernommen wird. Die bezahlen bis zu 10 Unis egal wieviel es kostet. Das die Chance so an einen Platz zu kommen relativ gering ist, ist mir auch klar, vor allem wenn man nur 1 evtl. 2 Unis verklagt....aber ich denke ich wrd mir in den Ar*** beien wenn ich nicht wenigstens probiere.

----------


## Die Niere

> Wie gesagt mich kostet das glcklicherweise keinen Cent...


Widerspricht das nicht dem hier: 



> dafr ist sie auch sau teuer *g*

----------


## fallenangel30487

Fr die Klage ansich muss ich nix drauf zahlen. Klar dass eine Rechtschutzversicherung monatlich Geld kostet und diese ist eben nicht ganz billig....

----------


## Die Niere

> Fr die Klage ansich muss ich nix drauf zahlen. Klar dass eine Rechtschutzversicherung monatlich Geld kostet und diese ist eben nicht ganz billig....


Wie teuer denn? Interessiert mich jetzt wirklich, weil meine so ziemlich auch alles abdenkende erscheint mir recht gnstig zu sein.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wie teuer denn? Interessiert mich jetzt wirklich, weil meine so ziemlich auch alles abdenkende erscheint mir recht gnstig zu sein.
> 
> gruesse, die niere


Selbst gemacht: ca. 168- 187  je Uni und Studiengang

Mit RA: 500-700 je Uni und Studiengang (Gerichtskosten exkl.)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wie teuer denn? Interessiert mich jetzt wirklich, weil meine so ziemlich auch alles abdenkende erscheint mir recht gnstig zu sein.
> 
> gruesse, die niere


26 im Monat....mag im ersten Moment wenig erscheinen aber fr mich ist das schon viel Geld.
Die ist brigens von der Advocard

----------


## jona1708

Alles kostet Geld. Und wenn man's nicht hat, Pech.

Hat sich sonst noch jemand eine Sommer-Erkltung geholt?

----------


## Die Niere

> 26 im Monat....mag im ersten Moment wenig erscheinen aber fr mich ist das schon viel Geld.
> Die ist brigens von der Advocard


Wow...das ist fast das dreifache von meiner. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das kein Studienplatzeinklagen dabei...aber das brauch ich ja zum Glck auch nicht.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## jona1708

Niere, was hast du denn fr einen DN?

Es grt der der Gebrmutterhals!

----------


## Die Niere

> Niere, was hast du denn fr einen DN?


Was ich fr eine _Denitrifikation_ hab? Oder was meinst du jetzt genau  :hmmm...: ?

gruesse, die niere

----------


## jona1708

Ach Niere.. die meisten Dinge sind viel einfacher. ich rede von deiner DurchschnittsNote  :hmmm...: 

Oder studieren sie schon, Niere?

----------


## Die Niere

> Ach Niere.. die meisten Dinge sind viel einfacher. ich rede von deiner DurchschnittsNote 
> 
> Oder studieren sie schon, Niere?


Das Studium ist schon ein wenig lnger her  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## _Natalie_

Hab einen netten Orthopden kennengelernt. Damals DN von 2,0 0 Wartesemester und wurde sofort in Heidelberg genommen.
Das waren noch Zeiten  :Smilie:  :Woow:

----------


## ludelron

naja,damals kam ne dn von 2,0 wahrscheinlich etwa so oft vor wie heutzutage ne dn von 1,2...

----------


## Die Niere

Euer Abi ist halt zu einfach geworden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Euer Abi ist halt zu einfach geworden


Oder all die Chemie in der Nahrung hat die Menschen intelligenter gemacht  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## fqy71

> Euer Abi ist halt zu einfach geworden


Dann muss ich ja unendlich faul bzw. dumm sein  ::-oopss: 

BTW:  DN 2,1 (ABI 2010)

----------


## DocMartin

So, wnsch ne gute Nacht, um 5 gehts wieder raus^^  :Top:

----------


## Die Niere

> Dann muss ich ja unendlich faul bzw. dumm sein 
> 
> BTW:  DN 2,1 (ABI 2010)


Oder hast einfach die falschen Lehrer bestochen...oder es handelt sich um ein sog. Bayernabi  :Grinnnss!: 

lg,n

----------


## Linda.1001

> 26 im Monat....mag im ersten Moment wenig erscheinen aber fr mich ist das schon viel Geld.
> Die ist brigens von der Advocard


Advocard? Hat die nicht eine Wartezeit von 1 Jahr in Verwaltungsrechtssachen?

----------


## jona1708

> Hab einen netten Orthopden kennengelernt. Damals DN von 2,0 0 Wartesemester und wurde sofort in Heidelberg genommen.
> Das waren noch Zeiten


Und trotzdem heit es, es herrsche rzte-Mangel...... :grrrr....:

----------


## Tarwah

Mooooooorrrrgen ist Haaaaalbzeit. 
Dann mssen wir noch 16 Tage warten  :Smilie:

----------


## JoeSixpack

Ist es eigentlich so, dass man, wenn man ber das AdH zugelassen unabhngig von der Ortsprferenz der Uni, an der man letztendlich studiert, dann am 02. September Bescheid kriegt oder entscheidet sich da nur die Zulassung ber die erse OP?

----------


## ChefTony

Du kriegst am 2.9. nur einen Bescheid, solltest du im AdH fr deine OP1 einen Platz kriegen. 
Steht am 2.9. z.b. fest, dass du bei deiner OP5 schon zugelassen werden knntest, hast du theoretisch noch die Chance, dass bis zum 23.9 ein Platz bei deiner OP1-4 frei wird, du dich also noch verbessern knntest. 
Einen Bescheid kriegst du dann am 2.9. nicht, aber die ZVS sagt meistens ber Telefon, dass man schon was hat, aber sich halt noch verbessern kann.


Zumindest hab ich es so immer verstanden.

----------


## jona1708

Bist du neuabiturient?
Was hast du denn fr einen DN und was ist deine OP1?

----------


## Medi2009

> Und trotzdem heit es, es herrsche rzte-Mangel......


rzte-Mangel und NC haben nischt miteinander zu tun. Das Problem ist, dass nach dem Studium viele nicht kurativ ttig werden oder ins Ausland gehen, weil es dort besser ist.

----------


## pottmed

Danke, dass Du mir die Erklrung abgenommen hast  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocMartin

So, mit jedem Tag wirds spannender  :Woow: 

Ich muss mich jetzt langsam mal an die Bewerbung fr mein Stipendium machen, aber iwie wei ich nicht so recht, wie ich die Mindestangaben voll machen soll, schlielich ist mein Leben erst 19 Jahre alt und bis jetzt hab ich ja nur Schule, Abi und im Moment KPP gemacht^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Advocard? Hat die nicht eine Wartezeit von 1 Jahr in Verwaltungsrechtssachen?


Ja so ist es deswegen hab ich sie in weiser Vorraussicht schon 2007 abgeschlossen *g*

----------


## Linda.1001

Hihi, wie vorausdenkend. ;)

Ich habe nur leider die Erfahrung machen mssen, dass wenn man eine RSV hat, diese auch nach Ablauf der Wartezeit sich weigert zu zahlen und dank deren Juristen die dollsten Argumente findet um nicht zahlen zu mssen und es den meisten Rechtsanwlten egal ist, woher sie das Geld kriegen und daher schnell an den Mandanten rangehen.  :was ist das...?:  Daher klage ich lieber selber. Zwar erfolgreich, aber dann doch nicht, weil das Gericht entschieden hat, die Pltze via Losverfahren zu vergeben.  ::-oopss: 
Hach ja, Studienplatzklagen, ein schnes Thema zum aufregen...auch als Klger.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hatte bis jetzt bei der RSV das Problem nicht, aber dafr bei der vorher....Die hatten sogar das Beratungsgesprch beim Anwalt in Sachen Urherberrechtsverletzung bezahlt, was normal von keiner RSV bezahlt wird.
Hab wie gesagt auch extra nochmal dort angerufen dass das auch klar geht und auch der Anwalt meinte auch, dass die Advocard da keine Probleme macht...dafr is sie ja auch teuer genug *g*

----------


## Currywurstesser

> Ich muss mich jetzt langsam mal an die Bewerbung fr mein Stipendium machen, aber iwie wei ich nicht so recht, wie ich die Mindestangaben voll machen soll, schlielich ist mein Leben erst 19 Jahre alt und bis jetzt hab ich ja nur Schule, Abi und im Moment KPP gemacht^^



Warum *musst* du dich fr ein Stipendium bewerben?

Also ich bin mit 19 Stipendiat bei einem der groen 11 Frderwerke geworden, und dafr habe ich auch die Kriterien erfllt was Noten, Engagement und co betrifft. Natrlich werden die jetzt nicht so hart sein und unbedingt fordern, dass du 1,0er bist oder Kreisverbandsvorsitzender bei der CDU, aber da sollte schon von  guten Noten und Engagement und sonstigen individuellen Kriterien was vorhanden sein. Du kannst auch ruhig lteres Engagement angeben, zB Schulpatenschafts AG in der Schule damals. Also ich kennen keinen Stipendiaten, der nicht berdurchschnittliche Noten hat und auch nicht irgendwo engagiert ist.
Was bei der Bewerbung wichtig ist: Wie kannst *DU* dem Frderwerk beitragen. Das vergessen viele.

----------


## DocMartin

Ich muss natrlich nicht, ich meinte nur, dass ich dann langsam mal in die Hufe kommen muss, wenn ich rechtzeitig fertig sein *will.*

----------


## WildThing

@ DocMartin

Bei welcher Stiftung bewirbst du dich denn??
Ich msste nmlich auch mal langsam meinen -wie ich finde vllig uninteressanten- Lebenslauf mit wundervollen Wrtern mglichst interessant verpacken..-aber ich wei nicht so recht, was ich da alles reinschreiben werde.. :Blush:

----------


## Palimpalim

Schnen Abend miteinender  :bhh: 
Hat jemand ein gutes Rezept gegen Sonnenbrand? Hab mir nen ganz fiesen im Gesicht geholt, und morgen ist mein erster KPP Tag  ::-dance:  (Mcht nicht gleich wie ne gestresste Tomate auftauchen...)

Bin schon voll aufgeregt. Hab nur ein bisschen Schiss, dass mir die Station nicht gefllt... Aber ich komm normalerweise mit allen Leuten aus. Was habt ihr so den ganzen ersten Tag gemacht??? Werd versuchen, mich gleich ein bisschen an die rzte zu halten  :Top:

----------


## Kensington

Fallen, gegen was klagst du denn genau?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich musste am ersten Tag erst um 9 Uhr anfangen. Die haben mir dann die Station gezeigt und so erzhlt wie der Tagesablauf normal ist...dann bin ich mit einer Schwester mitgegangen... und dann war der Tag auch schon rum *g*
Da ich auf ITS war, war mein Tag recht ruhig. Die Pat. werden dort meistens schon Nachts gewaschen, daher viel das auch zum groen Teil weg. Die bergabe+ Stationseinteilung ging immer so bis ca. 7 Uhr...dann gabs schon Essen was auch kein groer Aufwand war, weil die meisten Pat. ne PEG hatte oder nix essen konnten / durften. Ich hab glaub ich in der ganzen Zeit in der ich dort war 1 oder 2 mal nem Pat. essen gegeben. Ja danach gehts halt an Entlassungen, Betten machen, Medis aufziehen, Jeder ITS Pfleger kann das aber fr seinen Pat. relativ frei einteilen. Zwischendurch hab ich dann immer BGAs und so gemacht, Zugnge gelegt und der rztin bei den ZVKs o. assistiert. Zwischendurch noch Essens -Wagen wegbringen und R Bilder und Zettel holen und wegbringen. Oder auch mal Pat. zu Untersuchungen bringen, was auf ITS schon ne grere Sache ist und auch mal ganz interessant zu sehen. 
Das wars so ziemlich....
Wnsch dir viel Spa beim KPP....wird schon werden *g*

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Fallen, gegen was klagst du denn genau?


Meinst du bei der Studienplatzklage? Das sind so Kapazittsklagen...Man klagt dadrauf, dass die Uni weniger Pltze zur Verfgung stellt wie sie eigentlich knnte.

----------


## Kensington

> Meinst du bei der Studienplatzklage? Das sind so Kapazittsklagen...Man klagt dadrauf, dass die Uni weniger Pltze zur Verfgung stellt wie sie eigentlich knnte.


Ja, das wei ich. Wollte wissen, ob du eben ne Kapazittsklage machst oder wegen der Annerkennung deines KPP oder Ausbildung oder whatever.
Meine Mutter ist ja Juristin. Habe das gerade auch mal mit ihr durchgesprochen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja, das wei ich. Wollte wissen, ob du eben ne Kapazittsklage machst oder wegen der Annerkennung deines KPP oder Ausbildung oder whatever.
> Meine Mutter ist ja Juristin. Habe das gerade auch mal mit ihr durchgesprochen.


Ja das mit dem KPP ist was anderes...kann sein dass mir das LPA RLP jetzt anerkennt. Aber ich denke dass so ne Klage eh wenig Sinn macht, weils einfach zu lange dauert.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich musste am ersten Tag erst um 9 Uhr anfangen. Die haben mir dann die Station gezeigt und so erzhlt wie der Tagesablauf normal ist...dann bin ich mit einer Schwester mitgegangen... und dann war der Tag auch schon rum *g*
> Da ich auf ITS war, war mein Tag recht ruhig. Die Pat. werden dort meistens schon Nachts gewaschen, daher viel das auch zum groen Teil weg. Die bergabe+ Stationseinteilung ging immer so bis ca. 7 Uhr...dann gabs schon Essen was auch kein groer Aufwand war, weil die meisten Pat. ne PEG hatte oder nix essen konnten / durften. Ich hab glaub ich in der ganzen Zeit in der ich dort war 1 oder 2 mal nem Pat. essen gegeben. Ja danach gehts halt an Entlassungen, Betten machen, Medis aufziehen, Jeder ITS Pfleger kann das aber fr seinen Pat. relativ frei einteilen. Zwischendurch hab ich dann immer BGAs und so gemacht, Zugnge gelegt und der rztin bei den ZVKs o. assistiert. Zwischendurch noch Essens -Wagen wegbringen und R Bilder und Zettel holen und wegbringen. Oder auch mal Pat. zu Untersuchungen bringen, was auf ITS schon ne grere Sache ist und auch mal ganz interessant zu sehen. 
> Das wars so ziemlich....
> Wnsch dir viel Spa beim KPP....wird schon werden *g*



Danke, ich hoff auch, dass ich gesund wieder heimkomm  :bhh: 
Ich spekulier ja nach wie vor auf die chirurgische Station, wenn mich die PDL erhrt. Die ITS ist in dem Haus zu klein, da werden sie mich wohl nicht brauchen. ABer wieso wurden die Patienten bei euch in der Nacht gewaschen? Also ich schlaf da normalerweise  :Blush:

----------


## Kensington

> Ja das mit dem KPP ist was anderes...kann sein dass mir das LPA RLP jetzt anerkennt. Aber ich denke dass so ne Klage eh wenig Sinn macht, weils einfach zu lange dauert.


Ja, eben. Viele versuchen es eben mit nem Eilverfahren. Nunja, ne Minichance eben.

----------


## Phoen1x

Wird bei euch denn ITS berhaupt fr das Pflegepraktikum anerkannt? Also ich darf mein Praktikum dort nicht machen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das betrifft meistens die komatsen oder beatmeten Patienten. Aber ich kenn das auch von der normal Station von Pflegefllen...find das teilweise schon Grenzwertig aber wenn zu viele Pflegeflle da sind kommt der Tag Dienst damit einfach nicht klar. Die haben ja nur ca. ne Stunde um zu 3 bis zu 30 Patienten zu waschen (je nach Station) auf der Apoplex Station auf der ich vorher war waren immer 2 Schwestern + ne Schlerin + evtl. ne Praktikantin da und ca. 2/3 der Patienten auf Station mussten ganz oder Teilweise gewaschen werden und bei vielen geht das auch nur zu zweit. Wie willst du das in einer Stunde schaffen????  Klar wenn du nur 2 Pflegeflle hast dann ist das mit morgens waschen ja kein Problem....

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wird bei euch denn ITS berhaupt fr das Pflegepraktikum anerkannt? Also ich darf mein Praktikum dort nicht machen.


Ja...bekommt sogar den OP anerkannt...Hab RS gemacht und im Saarland gibts egal wo du warst wenn du die Urkunde vorzeigst 28 Tage. 
Aber auch so ist dort ITS erlaubt.

----------


## Phoen1x

Ich finde es auch eigentlich vllig schwachsinning, dass ich weder auf die ITS noch in den OP darf. 

Aber gut, es heit ja PFLEGEpraktikum und da muss wohl irgendeine Bettenstation her. Ich kann auch verstehen, dass man auf einer Bettenstation den Klinikalltag des Pflegepraktikums am besten kennen lernt. Neidisch bin ich trotzdem...

----------


## Asclepia

Bei uns auf einer chir. Intensiv wird immer nachts um 2 Uhr gewaschen. Man hat meist 2 Patienten und einer wird immer gewaschen. Entweder der sedierte Pat oder die Frisch-OP vom Tag. Morgens hat man kaum Zeit zu waschen, da es sehr aufwendig ist mit Verbnden, Beatmung, Haemofiltration etc. 
Bis man alles fertig hat, Bett komplett bezogen und dokumentiert vergehen locker 2 Stunden. 

Wir haben auf unserer Station keine Schler oder Praktikanten, ich glaube das wrde aber auch alle berfordern und wre stressig fr die Pflegekraft, alles zu berwachen da so viel los ist...
Nen Zivi haben wir, der rumt die Apotheke ein, verteilt Wsche und die anderen Materialien. 5 Stationsassistenten gibt es, die rumen auch nur ein und bestellen die Sachen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Auf der ITS auf der ich war sind auch keine normalen Praktikanten. Ich war ja als RS Praktikant da. In Ausnahmefllen nehmen sie auch KPPler frs Studium, aber nur wenn man im RS/ RA  Praktikum schonmal dort war.

----------


## JoeSixpack

> Bist du neuabiturient?
> Was hast du denn fr einen DN und was ist deine OP1?



Ja, bin ich. 1,1 Op1 Mnster, 2 Aachen, 3 wegen Bldheit raus (auf falsche op gesetzt), 4 Regensburg

----------


## Kensington

Woah bin doch noch in der Ulm Quote drin  :Party:

----------


## Abitussi10

Kensington, woher weit du das mit Ulm denn?

Grle

----------


## Kensington

> Kensington, woher weit du das mit Ulm denn?
> 
> Grle


In Ulm gibts ja 2 Quoten und in der TMS Quote bin ich aufjeden Fall drin, da ich diesen mitgereicht habe. Nun war ich im TMS schlechter, als im Abi und die ZVS hat mir besttigt, dass nun meine Zulassungsnote auch schlechter wird: Von 1,7 auf 2,0.
Dann habe ich meine Mutter gefragt, ob das so ok ist, da das eig. rechtwidrig ist, dass der TMS dich verschlechtert.
So eben hat der Dekan der Uni und 2 weitere Mitarbeiterinnen meiner Mutter besttigt, dass ich mit 1,7 in der TMS Quote drinnen stehe.

Edit: Also ich wei nicht, ob ich persnlich da so drin stehe. Jedoch haben sie versichert, dass es so mein muss. Sehe ich natrlich erst an meinem Rang dann.

----------


## Abitussi10

Aha  :Smilie: 

Oh mann ist das wieder ein scheiss Tag - dieses Depri-Wetter^^ zum  :kotzen:

----------


## Kensington

> Aha 
> 
> Oh mann ist das wieder ein scheiss Tag - dieses Depri-Wetter^^ zum


Ja, bei uns auch. Bin total fertig und muss gleich Fotos machen lassen frs AWG. Son Mist.

----------


## Inelein

> In Ulm gibts ja 2 Quoten und in der TMS Quote bin ich aufjeden Fall drin, da ich diesen mitgereicht habe. Nun war ich im TMS schlechter, als im Abi und die ZVS hat mir besttigt, dass nun meine Zulassungsnote auch schlechter wird: Von 1,7 auf 2,0.
> Dann habe ich meine Mutter gefragt, ob das so ok ist, da das eig. rechtwidrig ist, dass der TMS dich verschlechtert.
> So eben hat der Dekan der Uni und 2 weitere Mitarbeiterinnen meiner Mutter besttigt, dass ich mit 1,7 in der TMS Quote drinnen stehe.
> 
> Edit: Also ich wei nicht, ob ich persnlich da so drin stehe. Jedoch haben sie versichert, dass es so mein muss. Sehe ich natrlich erst an meinem Rang dann.


Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, lief das aber bisher nie so, deshalb fnd ich es jetzt schon ein starkes Stck, wenn das auf einmal fr dich gelten sollte. Nicht dass ich es dir nicht gnne, auch mit 1,7 wre ja kein Platz sicher, nur sollte gleiches Recht fr alle gelten.

----------


## Kensington

> Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, lief das aber bisher nie so, deshalb fnd ich es jetzt schon ein starkes Stck, wenn das auf einmal fr dich gelten sollte. Nicht dass ich es dir nicht gnne, auch mit 1,7 wre ja kein Platz sicher, nur sollte gleiches Recht fr alle gelten.


Es geht ja garnicht speziell um mich. Es hat ja nicht mal jemand nachgeschaut, ob ich so in der Quote stehe. Meine Mutter hat natrlich mein Beispiel angefhrt.
 Es gilt allgemein so. Die ZVS hat mir auch gesagt, dass meine Note sich verschlechtert und, dass das so in den Bestimmungen der Uni steht.Dies ist aber nicht der Fall, wenn man es juristisch zerpflckt. Deshalb hat meine Mutter ja angerufen, da es einfach nicht zulssig ist, was sie machen. Im Falle einer Verschlechterung darf der Test nicht zhlen ( wie zum Bsp. in Bochum).

----------


## Inelein

Aber genau um das zu vermeiden gibt es ja zwei Quoten!
Eine Quote, in der der TMS nicht gewertet wird (in der auch die Leute mit Berufsbonus sind).
Und eine mit TMS, in die du aber gar nicht kommst, weil dein TMS dich ja verschlechtern wrde.

Du httest mMn Recht, wenn du durch das Einsenden des Ergebnisses automatisch in die TMS-Quote kommst und dann eine Verschlechterung nicht umgehen kannst, aber deine "Abzweigung" ist ja schon frher, also wirst du durch das schlechte Ergebnis auch nicht benachteiligt.
Als Benachteiligung (nmlich fr die anderen Bewerber) wrde ich es sehen, wenn du in die TMS-Quote eingeteilt werden wrdest, obwohl dein Test nicht gewertet wird. Dass du den NC in der anderen Quote trotzdem nicht knackst, ist ja nicht Schuld des Systems.

----------


## Geerthe

auf der Internetseite steht doch ganz klar, hat jemand nur die Note der HZB , so wird er auf der 1. Rangliste gefhrt.
Wird der TMS nicht gewertet, so ist es doch nur die DN des Abis.

----------


## Inelein

Okay, Kensington, wir liegen beide falsch:

Beitrag vom letzten WiSe im Ulm Thread




> Anscheinend kann man sich ja doch verschlechtern durch den Test, wenn bis 1,743 ausgewhlt wurde aber mit nachrangigem Kriterium DN 1,4
> Shit ich hab nmlich insg. 1,715 bin also besser hab aber ein Abi mit 2,4, also fast keine Chancen mehr auf einen platz


Hab das nachgeprft, diese nachrangigen Kriterien werden auch so bei den NC-Downloads angegeben (hier)

Dazu kommt noch, dass ich die Zulassungsordnung, hab sie mir gerade nochmal genauer angeschaut, so interpretiere, dass man als TMSler in beiden Quoten aufgefhrt wird, nicht wie ich dachte. 
Was aber im Endeffekt auf dasselbe rauskommt, da man ja in der Quote ohne Test nicht benachteiligt wird durch sein Ergebnis. Allerdings ist es schon irgendwie ungenau und komisch formuliert und der Link auf der Ulmer Seite zum Zulassungsverfahren ist auch tot...

----------


## Kensington

> Okay, Kensington, wir liegen beide falsch:
> 
> Beitrag vom letzten WiSe im Ulm Thread
> 
> 
> 
> Hab das nachgeprft, diese nachrangigen Kriterien werden auch so bei den NC-Downloads angegeben (hier)
> 
> Dazu kommt noch, dass ich die Zulassungsordnung, hab sie mir gerade nochmal genauer angeschaut, so interpretiere, dass man als TMSler in beiden Quoten aufgefhrt wird, nicht wie ich dachte. 
> Was aber im Endeffekt auf dasselbe rauskommt, da man ja in der Quote ohne Test nicht benachteiligt wird durch sein Ergebnis. Allerdings ist es schon irgendwie ungenau und komisch formuliert und der Link auf der Ulmer Seite zum Zulassungsverfahren ist auch tot...


Man wird in beiden Quoten gefhrt, wenn man den TMS hat. WEnn dieser die Abinote verschlechtert, darf dieser nicht gelten ( siehe UNi Bochum), deswegen werde ich in beiden Quoten mit meiner Ursprungsnote gefhrt.

----------


## Kensington

> auf der Internetseite steht doch ganz klar, hat jemand nur die Note der HZB , so wird er auf der 1. Rangliste gefhrt.
> Wird der TMS nicht gewertet, so ist es doch nur die DN des Abis.


Nein, das stimmt definitiv nicht. Man wird aufjeden Fall in beiden Quoten gefhrt, wenn man den TMS hat. Siehe meine anderen Posts.

----------


## -Julchen-

> In Ulm gibts ja 2 Quoten und in der TMS Quote bin ich aufjeden Fall drin, da ich diesen mitgereicht habe. Nun war ich im TMS schlechter, als im Abi und die ZVS hat mir besttigt, dass nun meine Zulassungsnote auch schlechter wird: Von 1,7 auf 2,0.
> Dann habe ich meine Mutter gefragt, ob das so ok ist, da das eig. rechtwidrig ist, dass der TMS dich verschlechtert.
> So eben hat der Dekan der Uni und 2 weitere Mitarbeiterinnen meiner Mutter besttigt, dass ich mit 1,7 in der TMS Quote drinnen stehe.
> 
> Edit: Also ich wei nicht, ob ich persnlich da so drin stehe. Jedoch haben sie versichert, dass es so mein muss. Sehe ich natrlich erst an meinem Rang dann.


@Kensington: Der TMS verschlechtert dich auf gar keinen Fall!!! Steht aber auch auf der TMS Homepage, ganz sicher! Das mit der quote in Ulm wrd ich auch so sehen und wenn das der Dekan sagt, warum glaubst du dem nicht??

----------


## Kensington

> @Kensington: Der TMS verschlechtert dich auf gar keinen Fall!!! Steht aber auch auf der TMS Homepage, ganz sicher! Das mit der quote in Ulm wrd ich auch so sehen und wenn das der Dekan sagt, warum glaubst du dem nicht??


Ich glaube ihm ja. Eben, da steht so auf der Page und ist verbindlich.
Nur hier kamen andere Meinungen bezglich meiner Aussagen.
Ich freue mich aufjeden Fall, dass ich jetzt noch ne minimale Chance habe, die ich sonst nicht gehabt htte.
 :Love: 

Muss jetzt arbeiten, bis heute nacht ;)

----------


## Inelein

Und wie erklrst du dir dann bitte das nachrangige Kriterium?

----------


## Saphira.

also ich hatte mich letztes Jahr in Ulm ohne TMS beworben.. hat mit 1,5 nicht gereicht, ne gute Freundin von mir hat sich ebenfalls mit Abi 1,5 und dem TMS von 2,2 (glaub ich das wars) beworben und ist, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, in der TMS Quote nicht auf der Liste gefhrt worden sondern, da der Test ja nicht gewertet worden ist nur in der Liste fr die DN gefhrt worden.. 

die Ulmer Universitt ist ja auch nicht ganz bld.. ihr meint doch nicht im ernst, dass die sich auf diese Art reinlegen lsst, indem man einen "schlechteren" TMS einfach mitschickt um mit einem guten Abi in die TMS Quote zu kommen um dort NUR mit der Abinote gewertet zu werden...

wir werden ja bei deinem Bescheid sehen wie es ausgeht, aber im letzten Jahr htte euer kleiner Trick nicht funktioniert und ihr httet, wenn es mit euerer DN in der 1. Quote nicht gereicht htte, auch keinen Platz in Ulm bekommen...

----------


## GeliS.

genau so deute ich auch die TMS Info bei den FAQ

Zitat:"Da die Teilnahme am TMS freiwillig ist, fhrt ein TMS-Ergebnis, das keinen Bonus einbringt, *nicht* zu einem Abzug. Es wirkt sich auf Ihre Bewerbung so aus, als htten Sie am Test nicht teilgenommen "

ergo: Man taucht nur mit DN in der 1. Quote auf!

----------


## Gersig

Ab dem 01.10. MHH Hannover  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Jemine

> Ab dem 01.10. MHH Hannover


Jooooooooooo, sauber!  :Party:   :Top:

----------


## Kensington

> also ich hatte mich letztes Jahr in Ulm ohne TMS beworben.. hat mit 1,5 nicht gereicht, ne gute Freundin von mir hat sich ebenfalls mit Abi 1,5 und dem TMS von 2,2 (glaub ich das wars) beworben und ist, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, in der TMS Quote nicht auf der Liste gefhrt worden sondern, da der Test ja nicht gewertet worden ist nur in der Liste fr die DN gefhrt worden.. 
> 
> die Ulmer Universitt ist ja auch nicht ganz bld.. ihr meint doch nicht im ernst, dass die sich auf diese Art reinlegen lsst, indem man einen "schlechteren" TMS einfach mitschickt um mit einem guten Abi in die TMS Quote zu kommen um dort NUR mit der Abinote gewertet zu werden...
> 
> wir werden ja bei deinem Bescheid sehen wie es ausgeht, aber im letzten Jahr htte euer kleiner Trick nicht funktioniert und ihr httet, wenn es mit euerer DN in der 1. Quote nicht gereicht htte, auch keinen Platz in Ulm bekommen...



Ich sehe das nicht als kleinen Trick an. Der Dekan der Uni Ulm hat das meiner Mutter heut morgen so besttigt. Wenn er deiner Meinung nach lgt, indem er eine falsche Auskunft gibt, dann wird man das an den Rangpltzen ja sehen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die Uni Ulm eine Klage in Kauf nimmt ( nicht, dass ich klagen wrden, wre aber potenziell mglich. Wrde sich irgendwie nicht lohnen.
Ich sage ja garnicht, dass das meine Meinung ist oder ob das richtig oder falsch ist, sondern nur das es nach Aussagen der Uni so luft. brigens luft es in Bochum auch so ab.

----------


## ludelron

es wird nicht so klappen wie du dir das vorstellst.da bin ich auch ziemlich sicher,setz da nicht zuviele hoffnungen rein und freu dich nicht zu frh.auch wenns dir gegnnt sei.
und dass die uni ulm in irgendner weise angst vor ne klage hab glaub ich in keinem falle,weil du schlicht bei der klage juristisch keine chance httest.

----------


## Kensington

> es wird nicht so klappen wie du dir das vorstellst.da bin ich auch ziemlich sicher,setz da nicht zuviele hoffnungen rein und freu dich nicht zu frh.auch wenns dir gegnnt sei.
> und dass die uni ulm in irgendner weise angst vor ne klage hab glaub ich in keinem falle,weil du schlicht bei der klage juristisch keine chance httest.


Bist du Jurist? Nein.
Wieso sagt das dann der Dekan sowie weitere Mitarbeiter? 
Ich finds bld hier einen Streit darber anzuzetteln. Hier steht eure Meinung gegenber der, der Uni Ulm.
Ich habe damit nix zutun. Sage ja nicht, dass es stimmt, sondern lediglich, dass die eigentlich besser Bescheid wissen, als ihr sowie als ich.

----------


## Inelein

Geht ja nichtmal darum, dass wir sagen die Uni Ulm lgt. Aber niemand von uns war bei dem Gesprch dabei deine Mutter und der Dekan knnen ja auch aneinander vorbeigeredet haben.
Aber du hast meinen letzten Post ja ignoriert, wie kann dann das nachrangige Kriterium eine bessere Note als der Grenzwert sein, wenn es genauso stimmt wie du es hier sagst?

----------


## Kensington

> Geht ja nichtmal darum, dass wir sagen die Uni Ulm lgt. Aber niemand von uns war bei dem Gesprch dabei deine Mutter und der Dekan knnen ja auch aneinander vorbeigeredet haben.
> Aber du hast meinen letzten Post ja ignoriert, wie kann dann das nachrangige Kriterium eine bessere Note als der Grenzwert sein, wenn es genauso stimmt wie du es hier sagst?


Nachrangiges Kriterium ist laut ZVS Seite 1,7. Von daher kann ich dir die 1,4 nicht erklren. 
Es luft in Ulm so, dass der Schnitt aus beidem errechnet wird. Bist du schlechter zhlt die Ausgangsnote- bist du besser, zhlt diese. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass meine Mutter das falsch verstanden hat. Vor allem glaube ich noch weniger, dass sie es mehrmals falsch versteht. Laut TMS Seite darf der TMS sowieso nie zur Verschlechterung beitragen, somit htten wir auch das rechtswidrige.

----------


## konstantin

Ich glaube, da kommt noch das ganz boese Erwachen...  :Keks:

----------


## DocMartin

Apropo Erwachen, ich kann morgen ausschlafen MUAHAHAHAHHA  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

> Ich glaube, da kommt noch das ganz boese Erwachen...


Mag sein. Aber mehr als anrufen und fragen, wie die Sache luft, kann man nicht. Wenn nun alle an der Uni Ulm Mist erzhlt haben, habe ich eben Pech gehabt. Wad solls..

----------


## ludelron

bist du etwa jurist?und wenn du jetzt mit deiner mutter anfngst, bei mir sind auch juristen in der familie und das wr ne irre blde diskussion, weil auch 15 juristen dir nix bringen,wenn du im unrecht bist.
abgesehen davon brauch man von der materie nichtmal plan zu haben,um festzustellen, dass es nicht die cleverste idee von dir wre zu klagen, weil das allein zeitlich ein beachtliches weilchen dauern wrde auch mit nem eilverfahren.naja ist ja auch egal. du kannst dich ja gern auf das gesprch deiner mutter berufen und auf deine ,,logik". Aber es wr glaub ich fr dich einfach sinnvoller, zu glauben, dass es nix wird auch wenn du es nicht verstehst als dir da jetzt einen abzugrbeln und deine mutter loszuschicken die im zweifel selber keine ahnung von hochschulrecht im detail hat, es sei denn sie arbeit in einer der wenigen spezialisierten kanzleien deutschlandweit, die sich mit der materie (die nebenbei in keinster! weise bestandteil des jura studiums ist) auskennen.
brauchst dich jetzt auch nicht aufregen oder so,ist nur ein gut gemeinter rat, dass du viel energie einsparen knntest, wenn du einsiehst, dass es in ulm nix wird auch wenn dus nicht verstehst.und damit halt ich mich jetzt auch zurck.tschaui

----------


## ludelron

> Mag sein. Aber mehr als anrufen und fragen, wie die Sache luft, kann man nicht. Wenn nun alle an der Uni Ulm Mist erzhlt haben, habe ich eben Pech gehabt. Wad solls..


kluge aussage, die es im kern trifft

----------


## Kensington

> kluge aussage, die es im kern trifft


Die Frage besteht nur dann, warum die Uni Bochum genau ``meine Logik`` anwendet.  :Love:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Es luft in Ulm so, dass der Schnitt aus beidem errechnet wird. Bist du schlechter zhlt die Ausgangsnote- bist du besser, zhlt diese.


ich misch mich mal auch ein - also, dass was du schreibst ist schon richtig, die Frage ist doch aber nur, ob es fr Leute mit und ohne TMS eine extra Quote gibt und die gibt es eben nicht und deswegen kann niemand der einen schlechten TMS hat, der ihm die Durchschnittsnote nicht verbessert ber diese nicht existierende Extraqoute einen Platz bekommen, wenn er es mit seinem Durchschnitt allein nicht schafft

----------


## ludelron

alter falter, weil die uni bochum nur 1 quote hat und nicht extra zwei getrennte.ich gebs auf,ignoranz, sturrheit und dummheit gepaart sind unglaublich schwer zu bekmpfen und warum soll man sich die mhe machen.da du ja ne ganz clevere bist,schreib bitte mal deinen rang in ulm rein wenn du ihn hast,damit ich sehe wie bld ich bin und wie recht du doch hattest :peng: ganz einfach

----------


## Kensington

> ich misch mich mal auch ein - also, dass was du schreibst ist schon richtig, die Frage ist doch aber nur, ob es fr Leute mit und ohne TMS eine extra Quote gibt und die gibt es eben nicht und deswegen kann niemand der einen schlechten TMS hat, der ihm die Durchschnittsnote nicht verbessert ber diese nicht existierende Extraqoute einen Platz bekommen, wenn er es mit seinem Durchschnitt allein nicht schafft


hm, es gibt ne Quote mit und ohne TMS. Du meinst, ob es noch ne Quote gibt fr Leute mit schlechterem TMS?! Ne, die gibt es nicht, warum auch.

----------


## Kensington

> alter falter, weil die uni bochum nur 1 quote hat und nicht extra zwei getrennte.ich gebs auf,ignoranz, sturrheit und dummheit gepaart sind unglaublich schwer zu bekmpfen und warum soll man sich die mhe machen.da du ja ne ganz clevere bist,schreib bitte mal deinen rang in ulm rein wenn du ihn hast,damit ich sehe wie bld ich bin und wie recht du doch hattestganz einfach


Wenigstens bin ich nicht anmaend und bezeichne Fremde Leute als dumm, welche mehr auf die Meinung von Dekanen als Internetusern geben. 
Finde ich schon ein bisschen frech, wie du dich hier verhlst. Ich habe schon mehrmals erwhnt, dass dies nicht meine Meinung, sondern die der Uni Ulm ist und fertig. Es geht hier weder um Recht haben noch um Sturrheit, sondern lediglich, um verschiedene Meinungen. Ich finde es schlimm, wenn man nicht mal ohne Beleidigungen diskutieren kann. Traurig, sowas.

----------


## konstantin

Also ohne die Auswahlverfahren genau zu kennen, aber... Ich dachte immer, wenn der TMS schlechter ausfaellt als die Abiturnote, dann wird er nicht gewertet und man faellt automatisch unter die Nicht-TMS-Quote...

Alles andere waere ja auch einfach nur dumm.  ::-oopss:

----------


## ludelron

jo,ich bin schon frech.und ungezogen.und traurig ist das, stimmt.deswegen entschuldige ich mich jetzt dafr und gut ist und du postest deinen rang und behlst mit deiner mutter zusammen recht :Smilie: soll ja keine miese stimmung hier aufkommen

----------


## Kackbratze

Kannst ja mal abwarten was passiert, wenn die besagte Person durch eine Klausur fllt. Dann gibts das Ganze wieder live und in Farbe, sofern man das Semester mit diesem Personenschlag teilen darf...

----------


## DocMartin

OK, jetzt mal wieder chillen. Lasst sie das doch einfach probieren und wenn ihr das so gesagt wurde, dann ist es doch nur legitim, wenn sie darauf auch vertraut, obs im Endeffekt wirklich so ist, werden wir doch noch sehen und es ist vollkommen irrelevant wer hier Recht hat, also regt euch wieder ab! Auerdem sehe ich nichts verkehrtes daran jede Mglichkeit einen Platz zu ergattern auch zu nutzen und wenn dir ihre Einstellung nicht passt, dann schlie einfach dein Fenster oder berlies den Kommentar und reg dich hier nicht so auf  :Aufgepasst!: 

BM

----------


## ludelron

> Also ohne die Auswahlverfahren genau zu kennen, aber... Ich dachte immer, wenn der TMS schlechter ausfaellt als die Abiturnote, dann wird er nicht gewertet und man faellt automatisch unter die Nicht-TMS-Quote...
> 
> Alles andere waere ja auch einfach nur dumm.


konstantin,du hast nochnicht verstanden wie es luft, ich schlage vor du lsst es dir von kensington erklren ::-winky: 
okay das war zynisch.ich halt mich jetzt auch raus und war vielleicht auch nicht ganz richtig,aber mir ging das rumgelaber n bisschen auf die nerven tut mir leid,aber doc martin hat vllig recht, dass das nicht hierher gehrt.insofern tschssi

@ kackbratze
ja ich hoff auch einfach drauf, dass falls ich nen platz kriege von den leuten nicht so megaviele dabei sind,bzw dass genug dabei sind,mit denen man sich gemeinsam lustig machen kann :Woow:

----------


## konstantin

Naja, ich mein ja nur... Sonst wuerde die Unterscheidung in TMS-Quote und Nicht-TMS-Quote ueberhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben...  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Inelein

@Kensington:

hab ich schonmal zitiert in der ersten Stufe war die Note als nachrangige Kriterium offensichtlich besser als die TMS-Quote selbst, war der Meinung man knne beide Stufen bei den Servicedownloads einsehen.
Ist natrlich nur die "Meinung eines Internetusers", allerdings seh ich nicht wieso er lgen sollte, vorallem da man vermutlich zur Zeit seines Posts die Grenzwerte der 1. Stufe noch auf der ZVS-Seite einsehen konnte (er muss die Information ja auch irgendwoher gehabt haben).
Das Verfahren wie du es beschreibst widerspricht halt fr mich einfach der Logik und den mir bisher bekannten Fakten, aber nun gut, mir kanns wurscht sei, weil ich mich durch meinen TMS ohnehin verbessere.
Aber btw vor Miverstndnissen und auch unabsichtlichem Geben von Falschinformationen sind auch Dekane und Studentensekretariatmitarbeiter nicht gefeit, wie war das noch gleich mit der Dame aus Frankfurt, die behauptet hat ein Passus des Verfahrens htte nie existiert (oder wre zumindest nie angewendet worden)?  :hmmm...: 
Wenn ich Zeit hab, ruf ich morgen vormittag mal selbst dort an.

----------


## Saphira.

ziemlicher Kindergarten hier... 

naja ich hab euch erzhlt wie es letztes Jahr an der Uni Ulm gelaufen ist, ich frchte daran wird sich auch fr dieses WS noch nichts gendert haben also lassen wir einfach die hoffen, die an nderungen glauben und optimistisch sind und lassen den anderen ihren Realismus... 

was denke ich viel wichtiger ist als der ganze Hick-Hack ber "ich krieg nen Platz in Ulm" ist doch, das man berhaupt einen Platz bekommt und glaubt mir, wenns erst soweit ist, seid ihr ber jeden Platz froh auch wenn es nicht der ist, den ihr eigentlich haben wolltet... 

prinzipiell muss ich aber einer Sache noch zustimmen.. die Sache mit dem meine Mama, mein Papa was wei ich ist was ist Jurist und da kann man klagen.. da wre ich nicht so optimistisch, denn es gibt einen guten Grund warum es nur sehr wenige Kanzleien und Anwlte gibt die bisher nennenswerte Erfolge in Klagen bzgl. des Hochschulrechts erbracht haben... und dazu gehren nicht die "normalen" Juristen sondern eben nur diejenigen die sich wirklich mit der Materie seit Jahren oder Jahrzehnten befassen und auch eine qualifizierte Ausbildung dafr haben.. nur solchen Leuten wrde ich sofort glauben, wenn sie sagen, dass ne Klage da Sinn macht.. und ehrlich, wenn sie im Ulmer Fall Sinn machen wrde, htten schon ne Menge Leute in/gegen Ulm geklagt (denn die Regelung mit den zwei Quoten gibts schon ne zeitlang) bislang hat das meines Wissens aber noch niemand getan... da sich an meiner Uni dieses Semester 30 Leute eingeklagt haben, scheinen dort die Chancen besser zu stehen und das ganz ohne zwei TMS-Quoten und die Probleme die sich daraus ergeben, in Ulm haben sich jedoch in den letzten Jahren keine Personen eingeklagt, die lnger als 2 Semester auch dort studieren durften.. das wrde mir mal zu denken geben  ::-oopss:

----------


## Kensington

> ziemlicher Kindergarten hier... 
> 
> naja ich hab euch erzhlt wie es letztes Jahr an der Uni Ulm gelaufen ist, ich frchte daran wird sich auch fr dieses WS noch nichts gendert haben also lassen wir einfach die hoffen, die an nderungen glauben und optimistisch sind und lassen den anderen ihren Realismus... 
> 
> was denke ich viel wichtiger ist als der ganze Hick-Hack ber "ich krieg nen Platz in Ulm" ist doch, das man berhaupt einen Platz bekommt und glaubt mir, wenns erst soweit ist, seid ihr ber jeden Platz froh auch wenn es nicht der ist, den ihr eigentlich haben wolltet... 
> 
> prinzipiell muss ich aber einer Sache noch zustimmen.. die Sache mit dem meine Mama, mein Papa was wei ich ist was ist Jurist und da kann man klagen.. da wre ich nicht so optimistisch, denn es gibt einen guten Grund warum es nur sehr wenige Kanzleien und Anwlte gibt die bisher nennenswerte Erfolge in Klagen bzgl. des Hochschulrechts erbracht haben... und dazu gehren nicht die "normalen" Juristen sondern eben nur diejenigen die sich wirklich mit der Materie seit Jahren oder Jahrzehnten befassen und auch eine qualifizierte Ausbildung dafr haben.. nur solchen Leuten wrde ich sofort glauben, wenn sie sagen, dass ne Klage da Sinn macht.. und ehrlich, wenn sie im Ulmer Fall Sinn machen wrde, htten schon ne Menge Leute in/gegen Ulm geklagt (denn die Regelung mit den zwei Quoten gibts schon ne zeitlang) bislang hat das meines Wissens aber noch niemand getan... da sich an meiner Uni dieses Semester 30 Leute eingeklagt haben, scheinen dort die Chancen besser zu stehen und das ganz ohne zwei TMS-Quoten und die Probleme die sich daraus ergeben, in Ulm haben sich jedoch in den letzten Jahren keine Personen eingeklagt, die lnger als 2 Semester auch dort studieren durften.. das wrde mir mal zu denken geben


Studierst du in Hom?

----------


## Saphira.

ja, hrt sich schrecklich an, ist am Anfang auch ein Weltuntergang aber im Endeffekt wie ich jetzt ehrlich zugeben muss, vermutlich das beste was mir passieren konnte... wurde ehrlich Zeit, mal von zu Hause auszuziehen und die Welt (nun gut... das Saarland eher) zu erkunden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

> ja, hrt sich schrecklich an, ist am Anfang auch ein Weltuntergang aber im Endeffekt wie ich jetzt ehrlich zugeben muss, vermutlich das beste was mir passieren konnte... wurde ehrlich Zeit, mal von zu Hause auszuziehen und die Welt (nun gut... das Saarland eher) zu erkunden


Ja, wieso nicht. Hauptsache man hat nen Platz. Wo ist ja erstmal egal. Krass, dass sich da soviele einklagen (knnen).

----------


## Saphira.

ja hatte uns auch gewundert als zu Beginn des SS auf einmal 30 fremde Leute vor der Tr standen  :Grinnnss!:  nachdem die Studienplatzanzahl jetzt meines Wissens im Saarland sogar etwas erhht worden ist, drften nchstes Mal jedoch nicht mehr ganz so viele Erfolg haben.. aber trotzdem... ich fands krass  :Smilie: 

viel Glck euch allen auf jeden Fall fr eure Zulassungen.. mir gings letztes Jahr auch nicht besser wie euch, nach dem Warten bis um 23. September damals gings aber nur noch bergauf also Kopf hoch  :Top:  ab Oktober wirds fr die meisten von euch schon mit dem Ernst des Lebens losgehen.. und dann wnscht ihr euch nur noch ein paar Wochen Ferien um den Wartestress zu verdauen.. die gibts dann aber leider nicht  :grrrr....:

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich fand die Kommentare auf den letzten Seiten SEHR hochnig, respektlos und kindisch... Auweia... Das wollte ich mal loswerden! Finde sowas nicht gut :Traurig:  Selbst im Forum macht ja noch der Ton die Musik aus. Man kann ja ruhig Kritik anbringen - aber so  :Hh?: 

Sitze wieder auf der Arbeit und langweile mich. Seit ich gekndigt hab, sitz ich eigentlich nur noch so rum und warte auf den 02.09.

----------


## Kensington

> Ich fand die Kommentare auf den letzten Seiten SEHR hochnig, respektlos und kindisch... Auweia... Das wollte ich mal loswerden! Finde sowas nicht gut Selbst im Forum macht ja noch der Ton die Musik aus. Man kann ja ruhig Kritik anbringen - aber so 
> 
> Sitze wieder auf der Arbeit und langweile mich. Seit ich gekndigt hab, sitz ich eigentlich nur noch so rum und warte auf den 02.09.


Habe ich auch mehrmals erwhnt. Vor allem, da ich nur gepostet habe, was mir telefonisch gesagt wurde und nichtmal meine Meinung. Echt krass manche Leute. 

Was arbeitest du denn?

----------


## queenluna

finde das auch...die nerven scheinen schon einigermaen blank zu liegen  :hmmm...: 

warum arbeitest du wenn du gekndigt hast?  ::-winky:  oder wie lange musst du noch?

----------


## _Natalie_

> Ich fand die Kommentare auf den letzten Seiten SEHR hochnig, respektlos und kindisch... Auweia... Das wollte ich mal loswerden! Finde sowas nicht gut Selbst im Forum macht ja noch der Ton die Musik aus. Man kann ja ruhig Kritik anbringen - aber so


 :Meine Meinung:  Auch wenn man im Internet anonym ist, sollte man schon auf den Ton achten.
Mensch, ich will auch nicht mehr warten. Ist doch doof.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hallle...bin auch mal wieder da 
und mir is tierisch langweilig, weil ich erst heut abend arbeiten gehe und nicht so recht wei was ich bis dahin machen soll...
Hab mir grad mal die letzten paar Seiten durchgelesen...ging ja richtig ab.
Es ist aber jedes Jahr das gleiche die Nerven liegen blank und jeder will einfach nur wissen ob er nen Platz bekommt und wo es hin geht...mir gehts da auch nicht anders. Nur sollte man sich bei alle dem "genervt sein" einigermaen freundlich ausdrcken.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Abitussi10

> warum arbeitest du wenn du gekndigt hast?  oder wie lange musst du noch?


Ich hatte eine relativ unpraktische Kndigungsfrist - geht leider immer nur zum Quartalsende  :Nixweiss: 

und nun muss ich noch bis ende september hier die stellung halten  :kotzen: 

Was steht bei euch heute noch schnes an? Ich treff mich mit einer Freundin in einer Bar - da gibts Cocktail Happy-Hour: Jeder Cocktail nur 4 ----> HERRLICH  :Party:

----------


## queenluna

> Ich hatte eine relativ unpraktische Kndigungsfrist - geht leider immer nur zum Quartalsende 
> 
> und nun muss ich noch bis ende september hier die stellung halten 
> 
> Was steht bei euch heute noch schnes an? Ich treff mich mit einer Freundin in einer Bar - da gibts Cocktail Happy-Hour: Jeder Cocktail nur 4 ----> HERRLICH


oh...das ist ja doof. halt durch!! hoffe es ist wenigstens ein interessanter job...

cocktails trinken klingt gut  :Grinnnss!:  dann mal viel spa!

hier ist das wetter heute so kalt und ungemtlich, ich werde mich schon ganz herbstmig mit ner heien schokolade, keksen und einem buch aufs sofa hauen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abitussi10

> hier ist das wetter heute so kalt und ungemtlich, ich werde mich schon ganz herbstmig mit ner heien schokolade, keksen und einem buch aufs sofa hauen


Ohhhhh! Das wrde ich auch gerne - hrt sich seeehr gut an  :Keks: 

Leider ist der Job nicht interessant, aber der Zeitraum ist ja noch recht berschaubar: Noch 28 Arbeitstage  :Grinnnss!: 

Was fr ein Buch liest du gerade? Ich hatte zuerst Atemschaukel von Herta Mller begonnen, es dann aber wieder weggelegt weil ich's zu heftig fand. Nun lese ich das Parfum von Skind.

----------


## Inelein

So gerade mal nach ner Stunde jemanden erreicht in Ulm, nur leider hatte die Dame nicht viel Ahnung und hat das auch zugegeben. Nach ihrer Auffassung wird man sowieso nur in eine Quote eingeteilt ("die bessere"), zwar knne man sich durch den TMS definitiv nicht verschlechtern, aber die praktische Ausfhrung davon wei sie nicht genau, sie denkt, dass man dann eben einfach in die andere Quote eingeteilt wird, aber hat mich mindestens 3mal auf die Internetseiten verwiesen.
Werde jetzt der Reihe nach die anderen Nummern probieren bis ich jemanden finde, der es erklren kann.

----------


## queenluna

> Ohhhhh! Das wrde ich auch gerne - hrt sich seeehr gut an 
> 
> Leider ist der Job nicht interessant, aber der Zeitraum ist ja noch recht berschaubar: Noch 28 Arbeitstage 
> 
> Was fr ein Buch liest du gerade? Ich hatte zuerst Atemschaukel von Herta Mller begonnen, es dann aber wieder weggelegt weil ich's zu heftig fand. Nun lese ich das Parfum von Skind.


na, 28 tage geht doch...ohren steif halten  :hmmm...: 

atemschaukel hatte ich auch schonmal in der hand. nicht so zu empfehlen?
wie gefllt dir das parfum? ich fands toll  :Grinnnss!: 
ich lese gerade lolita von nabokov, auch sehr heftig, aber tolle sprache  :Grinnnss!: 
ach ich knnte mich stundenlang ber bcher unterhalten  :Grinnnss!:  in dieser medilearn-zeitschrift war ein artikel ber bcher, die zwar keine medizinischen fachbcher sind, aber doch irgendwie mit medizin zusammenhngen (zb war da nachtzug nach lissabon vorgeschlagen) - sehr interessant!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Htte auch lust heut abend mal wieder was trinken so gehen muss aber auch arbeiten...Bei uns ist es so kalt dass ich gestern schon berlegt hab den Kamin anzumachen *G*

----------


## DocMartin

OK, jetzt mal ein dickes NEID an alle, die sich langweilen, ich muss gleich los zum Zwischendienst  :Oh nee...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Zwischenschicht fand ich eigentlich nie so schlecht bei uns ging die von 8-17 Uhr....geteilt is viel nerviger 6-10 und 16-20 uhr

----------


## Abitussi10

> atemschaukel hatte ich auch schonmal in der hand. nicht so zu empfehlen?
> wie gefllt dir das parfum? ich fands toll


Doch, Atemschaukel ist sehr toll  :Meine Meinung:  Allerdings ist es so, dass mein Opa auch aus Nitzkydorf kommt und ebenfalls in Russland war. Er ist leider vor kurzen verstorben, daher empfinde ich es momentan einfach als unangenehm.

Das parfum ist gigantisch, genial, spitzenmig! 

Mein absolutes Lieblingsbuch ist Stiller von Max Frisch - HERRLICH  :hmmm...: 

Gibt es diese Zeitschrift auch online? Wenn ja, knntest du den Link posten?

----------


## DocMartin

> Zwischenschicht fand ich eigentlich nie so schlecht bei uns ging die von 8-17 Uhr....geteilt is viel nerviger 6-10 und 16-20 uhr


Bei mir gehts von 12.48-21.00 Uhr und ich finds voll nervig, weil iwie der ganze Tag weg ist...

Werd heute mal fragen, ob ich meine restlichen Zwischendienste gegen Nachtschichten tauschen kann.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das ist bei uns ne normale Mittagschicht...darfst du im KPP Nachtdienst machen? Bei uns ging das nicht, das durften sogar die Azubis erst im 3. LJ

----------


## queenluna

> Doch, Atemschaukel ist sehr toll  Allerdings ist es so, dass mein Opa auch aus Nitzkydorf kommt und ebenfalls in Russland war. Er ist leider vor kurzen verstorben, daher empfinde ich es momentan einfach als unangenehm.


oh, das glaub ich  :Nixweiss: 





> Gibt es diese Zeitschrift auch online? Wenn ja, knntest du den Link posten?


hier ist der link: http://issuu.com/medi-learn/docs/mlz...owSidebar=true der artikel ist auf s. 8

liebe gre und einen schnen cocktail-abend heute  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocMartin

> Das ist bei uns ne normale Mittagschicht...darfst du im KPP Nachtdienst machen? Bei uns ging das nicht, das durften sogar die Azubis erst im 3. LJ



Ich werds versuchen, warum auch nicht, in meinem Vertrag steht nichts gegenteiliges und in der AO auch nicht, von daher...

BTW: Wann geht es eigentlich fr die Erstis los, also erst zum Vorlesungsbeginn oder finden davor schon Veranstaltungen statt?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja probiers,  mehr wie nein sagen knnen die ja eh nicht. Ich hab mal ein Praktikum auf der rztlichen Seite gemacht war so ganz inoffiziell auch bei einem 24 Stunden Dienst dabei... ging aber nur weil der Chefarzt in Urlaub war und Assi bei dem ich Praktikum gemacht hab ein Freund von mir *g*

In Homburg is die Einfhrungsveranstaltung am 15.10, Ersti Frhstck und Uni Ralley usw. am 16.10 und Vorlesungsbeginn am 18.10

----------


## Kensington

> In Homburg is die Einfhrungsveranstaltung am 15.10, Ersti Frhstck und Uni Ralley usw. am 16.10 und Vorlesungsbeginn am 18.10


Ich will  :Loove:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...ich auch!

Hab mal bei ADH Homburg den Stundenplan gepostet.

----------


## Kensington

> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...ich auch!
> 
> Hab mal bei ADH Homburg den Stundenplan gepostet.


Hab ich schon vorhin gelesen. Da bekommt man son schnes Gefhl im Bauch. Vorfreude. Habe mich mit dem Saarland schon angefreundet haha.
Leider sind die Chancen mau, aber wad solls..weiterhoffen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wie Saphira schon geschrieben hat ist es dort gar nicht so schlecht. Is halt Provinz hat aber einige Vorteile....Du kennst immer Jemanden der Jemanden kennt der dir irgendwie weiterhelfen kann *g*

----------


## Kensington

> Wie Saphira schon geschrieben hat ist es dort gar nicht so schlecht. Is halt Provinz hat aber einige Vorteile....Du kennst immer Jemanden der Jemanden kennt der dir irgendwie weiterhelfen kann *g*


Und es ist sehr kurz nach Hause. Nur 300 km. Dad passt.
Gibts dort eig. nen Flughafen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Und es ist sehr kurz nach Hause. Nur 300 km. Dad passt.
> Gibts dort eig. nen Flughafen?


2 Stck in der Nhe
Zweibrcken ca. 25 km von der Uni weg. Von dort gehts nach Berlin 2 mal am Tag, nach Malle, gypten und Trkei...die haben auch noch andere Ziele wei ich jetzt aber nicht auswendig.
Saarbrcken auch ca. 25 km weg von dort gehts auch nach Malle und so

----------


## Die Niere

Hat jemand eigentlich mal Zahlen (am besten mit Entwicklung in den letzten jahren) wieviele Leute nach dem Studium wirklich ins Ausland gehen oder sich aussermedizinisch bettigen? Ich glaube dem Hrensagen meist nicht so sehr...

gruesse, die niere

----------


## fallenangel30487

"Rund 16.000 rzte sind im Zeitraum zwischen 2001 und 2008 ausgewandert,  beklagt die Bundesrztekammer. Mehr als 3000 rzte verlieen Deutschland  im Jahr 2008, im selben Jahr schlossen rund 10.000 ihr Medizinstudium  ab. Problematisch: Die abwandernden rzte sind in der Regel lter und  erfahren."

http://www.zeit.de/karriere/beruf/20...er-abwanderung

http://www.focus.de/finanzen/karrier...id_348952.html

http://www.destatis.de/jetspeed/port...nderLarge.psml

----------


## Die Niere

> "Rund 16.000 rzte sind im Zeitraum zwischen 2001 und 2008 ausgewandert,  beklagt die Bundesrztekammer. Mehr als 3000 rzte verlieen Deutschland  im Jahr 2008, im selben Jahr schlossen rund 10.000 ihr Medizinstudium  ab.


Dort fehlen jedoch die Zahlen der rzte, die in der gesamten Zeit wieder zurckgekehrt sind (und das sind eine Menge, allein aus der persnlichen Erfahrung hier in der CH, wrde ich von mindestens 40% ausgehen, die nach ein paar Jahren hier wieder nach D zurckgehen). Aber der Zeit-Artikel ist sicher besser als der Fokus-Mist.




> 70 Prozent der Medizinstudenten wollen nach Abschluss ihrer Ausbildung ins Ausland gehen


Was fr eine Zahl! Da sind sicher die PJ'ler eingerechnet, die "mal" fr nen Tertial ins Ausland wollen - und was hat wollen mit effektiv tun zu tun.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## hulahopp

60 % der Absolventen sind also weiblich. Jetzt wrde mich interessieren, ob eher Mnner oder Frauen auswandern. Knnte es sein, dass die Zukunft der Medizin in Deutschland weiblich sein wird? Was wrde sich dadurch wohl ndern? Forschung, Chirurgie, Hierarchien?

----------


## Die Niere

Die Zukunft der Medizin liegt in jedem westlichen Land bei den Frauen. Dies ist vollkommen davon unabhngig ob diese Auswandern oder nicht. Die Chirurgie wird aber nicht im besonderen betroffen sein, sondern es wird fcherbergreifend nderungen zum Positiven wie zum Negativen geben.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## hulahopp

> Dort fehlen jedoch die Zahlen der rzte, die in der gesamten Zeit wieder zurckgekehrt sind (und das sind eine Menge, allein aus der persnlichen Erfahrung hier in der CH, wrde ich von mindestens 40% ausgehen, die nach ein paar Jahren hier wieder nach D zurckgehen). Aber der Zeit-Artikel ist sicher besser als der Fokus-Mist.
> gruesse, die niere


Die Schweiz ist wohl auch ein besonderes Pflaster, wenn man das hier glauben darf:
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/foren/beitrag.asp?id=89771
Stimmt das eigentlich?

----------


## DocMartin

Dein Link geht bei mir nicht...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Man merkt voll dass es zz keine Bescheide gibt erst wieder in 2 Wochen *g*
Es ist ja echt niemand online...is ja langweilig!

----------


## Die Niere

> Dein Link geht bei mir nicht...


Doch...bei mir schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sense

@fallenangel: Bin da  :Big Grin:   ::-winky:

----------


## Die Niere

> Die Schweiz ist wohl auch ein besonderes Pflaster, wenn man das hier glauben darf:
> http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/foren/beitrag.asp?id=89771
> Stimmt das eigentlich?


In der absoluten Form, wie er es geschrieben hat?



> da gedeihen Ressentiments und Aggressionen aus gekrnktem Grssenwahn prchtig.


Nein...auf keinen Fall. Es sind aber auch durchaus Wahrheiten in dem Beitrag versteckt, jedoch empfindet es jeder anders, ist es berall auch unterschiedlich und wenn es denn wirklich so schrecklich wre, wrde wohl niemand hier bleiben wollen.

gruesse, die niere

PS:



> Es ist ja echt niemand online...is ja langweilig!


Aber auch irgendwie...entspannend !

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja.... *g* is aber echt so wenns Bescheide gibt bricht hier selbst nachts alles zusammen und ansonsten is irgdwie fast nix los...
Oh man in 2 Wochen ADH Stufe 1!!!! Ich will einfach nicht mehr warten!

----------


## DocMartin

Ey, so langsam krieg ich echt Angst. Hab heute mit ner Freundin gequatscht und die hat mir erzhlt, dass sie und ne gemeinsame Freundin keinen Platz ber die Abibestenquote bekommen haben in Heidelberg und Mnster...

Die hatten beide 1.0 und nicht irgendwie grade so, sondern richtig dick^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ey, so langsam krieg ich echt Angst. Hab heute mit ner Freundin gequatscht und die hat mir erzhlt, dass sie und ne gemeinsame Freundin keinen Platz ber die Abibestenquote bekommen haben in Heidelberg und Mnster...
> 
> Die hatten beide 1.0 und nicht irgendwie grade so, sondern richtig dick^^


Ja das ist schon hart.... Meine Stimmung schwankt immer zwischen Hoffnung und Verzweiflung! Die Situation is einfach unertrglich und wenn ich dran denke dass ich noch bis 23.9 warten muss knnt ich durchdrehen.!

----------


## Miu

@ DocMartin: Hast du dir keinen Plan B berlegt, falls es nicht klappen sollte?

----------


## DocMartin

> Ja das ist schon hart.... Meine Stimmung schwankt immer zwischen Hoffnung und Verzweiflung! Die Situation is einfach unertrglich und wenn ich dran denke dass ich noch bis 23.9 warten muss knnt ich durchdrehen.!


Tja, vor allem verpasst man ja dann die ganze Einfhrungssachen, oder?




> @ DocMartin: Hast du dir keinen Plan B berlegt, falls es nicht klappen sollte?


Doch, zu Hause bleiben und fr nen Motorrad arbeiten  :Party:

----------


## Die Niere

> Ey, so langsam krieg ich echt Angst. Hab heute mit ner Freundin gequatscht und die hat mir erzhlt, dass sie und ne gemeinsame Freundin keinen Platz ber die Abibestenquote bekommen haben in Heidelberg und Mnster...
> 
> Die hatten beide 1.0 und nicht irgendwie grade so, sondern richtig dick^^


Seit wann spielt es denn eine Rolle, ob man 1.0 knapp oder so richtig dick geschafft hat?

Aus welchem Bundesland kommen die denn? Baden-Wrttemberg, Brandenburg, Saarland oder Thringen?

gruesse, die niere

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Tja, vor allem verpasst man ja dann die ganze Einfhrungssachen, oder?


Ne die fangen ja erst mitte Oktober an. Im 1 NRV reichts auch noch...erst ab dem 2. NRV verpasst man die ersten Tage.

----------


## DocMartin

> Seit wann spielt es denn eine Rolle, ob man 1.0 knapp oder so richtig dick geschafft hat?
> 
> Aus welchem Bundesland kommen die denn? Baden-Wrttemberg, Brandenburg, Saarland oder Thringen?
> 
> gruesse, die niere


Die kommen beide wie ich aus Berlin, sind aus meinem Jahrgang. 

Ich dachte bei der Abibestenquote zhlen die Punkte, oder wurde da innerhalb eines Schnittes gelost? Hab ich mich nicht so mit beschftigt, da fr mich nicht relevant...

----------


## Pat91

Na klar kommt nicht jeder mit 1,0 automatisch ber die Abiturbestenquote rein. Es werden die mit der hchsten Punktzahl im groen Feld "1,0" ausgewhlt.

----------


## DocMartin

Ah ok, dann hab ich das doch richtig verstanden, die beiden hatten richtig viele Punkte...

----------


## Die Niere

> Na klar kommt nicht jeder mit 1,0 automatisch ber die Abiturbestenquote rein. Es werden die mit der hchsten Punktzahl im groen Feld "1,0" ausgewhlt.


Tja, ich dachte gemss dieser Tabelle (http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1796), dass jeder der in Berlin sein Abi gemacht hat mit 1,0 dabei sein msste. Aber ich kenn mich mit dem ganzen Zeug sowieso schon lange nicht mehr aus.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## fallenangel30487

Also bei mir wurde gelost. Aber ich hab auch keine Punkte auf dem Zeugnis. Die ZVS hat mir aber erklrt dass generell bei gleicher DN gelost wird, weil es ja auch Leute ohne Punkte gibt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Tja, ich dachte gemss dieser Tabelle (http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1796), dass jeder der in Berlin sein Abi gemacht hat mit 1,0 dabei sein msste. Aber ich kenn mich mit dem ganzen Zeug sowieso schon lange nicht mehr aus.
> 
> gruesse, die niere


Ja schon. Dem steht ein Platz zu aber das muss ja nicht an der Wunschuni sein. Der Hochschul NC in HD ist 1,0 d.h das der letzte der dort genommen wurde 1,0 hatte.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Tja, ich dachte gemss dieser Tabelle (http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1796), dass jeder der in Berlin sein Abi gemacht hat mit 1,0 dabei sein msste. Aber ich kenn mich mit dem ganzen Zeug sowieso schon lange nicht mehr aus.
> 
> gruesse, die niere


Es sei denn, derjenige hat sich fr ne Uni beworben, die vollkommen berlaufen ist - in dem Falle wohl Berlin.

Da braucht man keine 1,0, da braucht man eine belst gute 1,0 um berhaupt reinzukommen.

Ansonsten kann ich's mir nicht erklren.

Ich bin mit 1,2 (Abitur in Berlin) auch nur KNAPP an der Abibestenquote vorbeigeschnappt.
Es gab nmlich zu viele 1,2er und dann wurde unter den 1,2ern gelost und ich hatte Pech.




> Man merkt voll dass es zz keine Bescheide gibt erst wieder in 2 Wochen *g*
> Es ist ja echt niemand online...is ja langweilig!


Na und?
Die Avatare sind wieder on  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Pat91

Genau, bei den ganzen berlaufenen Unis kommt es sehr auf die Punktzahl an - bei der CUB mussten es mindestens 804 Punkte sein, um ber die Abiturbestenquote reinzurutschen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Sagt mal Leute is es bei euch auch so sau kalt? Ich erfrier gleich! Und mir is langweilig... sitz auf der arbeit rum und langweile mich weil nix zu tun ist... naja gleich gehts heim... So DRK Dienste knnen echt langweilig sein.

----------


## hulahopp

> Also bei mir wurde gelost. Aber ich hab auch keine Punkte auf dem Zeugnis. Die ZVS hat mir aber erklrt dass generell bei gleicher DN gelost wird, weil es ja auch Leute ohne Punkte gibt.


Jein: Auswahlkriterien ZVS Abibestenquote

Erster Schritt:
1. Bundesland
2. DN
3. Wartezeit
4. Dienst
5. Los

Zweiter Schritt:
1. OP
2. DN
3. Punktzahl
4. Sozialkram
5. Los

----------


## JoeSixpack

> Ey, so langsam krieg ich echt Angst. Hab heute mit ner Freundin gequatscht und die hat mir erzhlt, dass sie und ne gemeinsame Freundin keinen Platz ber die Abibestenquote bekommen haben in Heidelberg und Mnster...
> 
> Die hatten beide 1.0 und nicht irgendwie grade so, sondern richtig dick^^


Oh, Oh, dann kann ich Mnster mit meinen 1,1 und 753 Punkten wohl still und heimlich begraben...hoffentlich wird's wenigstens mit Aachen was ^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Oh, Oh, dann kann ich Mnster mit meinen 1,1 und 753 Punkten wohl still und heimlich begraben...hoffentlich wird's wenigstens mit Aachen was ^^


Warum denn? Bei den Posts vorher ging es ja um die Abibestequote und nicht ums ADH. In Mnster hast du ja immer noch ne Chance da gehts ja erst um DN und normal is nachrangiges Kriterium Dienst oder WZ (kommt auf die Uni an) da war der NC letztes Jahr 1,1, in Aachen wars 1,4.

----------


## JoeSixpack

> Warum denn? Bei den Posts vorher ging es ja um die Abibestequote und nicht ums ADH. In Mnster hast du ja immer noch ne Chance da gehts ja erst um DN und normal is nachrangiges Kriterium Dienst oder WZ (kommt auf die Uni an) da war der NC letztes Jahr 1,1, in Aachen wars 1,4.


Naja...ich bin Neuabuturient und habe daher weder Wartezeit noch Dienst. Meine DN ist ja jetzt auch nicht soooo weit von 1,2 entfernt. Verffentlicht die ZVS eigentlich vorab Trends  oder Hochrechnungen zum AdH?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Naja...ich bin Neuabuturient und habe daher weder Wartezeit noch Dienst. Meine DN ist ja jetzt auch nicht soooo weit von 1,2 entfernt. Verffentlicht die ZVS eigentlich vorab Trends  oder Hochrechnungen zum AdH?


Das ist egal wie nah oder weit du von 1,0 oder 1,2 entfert bist. Innerhalb einer Notenstufe wird auch im ADH gelost.
1. DN
2. Dienst oder WZ je nach Uni 
3. Los

Falls sich der NC in Mnster nich auf 1,0 verndern sollte brauchst du einfach nur Losglck. 
Ne leider nicht. Du kannst es aber mal bei den Unis porbieren die lassen sich schon eher Prognosen entlocken.

----------


## Kyutrexx

"Einfach nur Losglck".

Auf sowas wrde ich mich nich verlassen, wie die Bestenquote bei mir gezeigt hat.

Denn die ZVS Frau hat mir mal erklrt, wie das mit dem Los funktioniert:
Es ist nicht so, dass tatschlich jedes mal AUSGELOSGT wird.

Stattdessen bekommt JEDER Bewerber automatisch mit dem Eingang seiner Bewerbung eine vom Computer ausgeloste Nummer zugeteilt.
Diese Nummer ist dann fortan die Losnummer.

Je niedriger die Nummer, desto besser. 

Mein Los hat bereits gezeigt, dass ich offenbar keine niedrige Nummer habe - das bedeutet, dass auch im AdH der Verlass auf das Los vllig unsinnig wre.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Du bekommst frs ADH doch eh ne andere Nummer. Das sind ja zwei unabhngige Verfahren kann ja gut sein dass du in der Abibestenquote ne hohe Nummer hattest und im ADH ne niedrige...War letztes Jahr bei mir auch so... da war meine Nummer in der Abibesten ziemlich am Anfang der 1,7er und beim ADH im Mittelfeld...das wei man ja leider nicht vorher. 
Drauf verlassen wrd ich mich auch nicht, hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt, nur dass es nicht Chancenlos ist falls der NC gleich bleibt. Aber in Aachen war der NC ja eh 1,4 und ich glaube nicht dass der pltzlich 1,1 ist...

----------


## Tarwah

Und wenn's beim ADH nur um die DN geht, dann gehen die doch einfach von dem letzten genommenen Abibesten weiter oder?
Also wenn der letzte in Aachen z.B. 1,2 war, dann nehmen die weiter Leute, die 1,2 hatten, dann 1,3 usw.?

----------


## hulahopp

> Und wenn's beim ADH nur um die DN geht, dann gehen die doch einfach von dem letzten genommenen Abibesten weiter oder?
> Also wenn der letzte in Aachen z.B. 1,2 war, dann nehmen die weiter Leute, die 1,2 hatten, dann 1,3 usw.?


Beim AdH bewirbt sich das ganze Bundesgebiet, nicht nur das Bundesland, d.h. du kannst davon ausgehen, dass du schlimmstenfalls mit den nicht untergekommenen 1.0 ern konkurrierst, wenn die sich fr Aachen beworben haben.

----------


## Tarwah

> Beim AdH bewirbt sich das ganze Bundesgebiet, nicht nur das Bundesland, d.h. du kannst davon ausgehen, dass du schlimmstenfalls mit den nicht untergekommenen 1.0 ern konkurrierst, wenn die sich fr Aachen beworben haben.


Aber bei 6 Ortsprferenzen und nem ziemlich guten Schnitt msste man doch eigentlich iiiiirgendwo unterkommen knnen, oder?  :bhh:

----------


## Inelein

Von welcher Nummer reden wir jetzt eigentlich bzw wo kann man sie in Erfahrung bringen?

----------


## DocMartin

Nur nochmal zum versichern:

Beim ADH wird aber schon nach dem Abipunktzahlen gegangen oder? Also nicht auch innerhalb eines Schnittes gelost, das wr ja mal hardcore unfair :Hh?:

----------


## Palimpalim

Doch, leider wird gelost. Ich hab der Uni Gieen ne Mail geschickt. Die frau meinte, dass es passieren kann, dass auch einer ohne WS einen Platz bekommt und ich mit meinen 4 WS nicht, weil da das Los entscheidet bei gleicher DN. Nur Dienst gilt dort als nachrangiges Kriterium. :dagegen:

----------


## DocMartin

H? Wie behindert ist das denn bitte? Die werden doch mal nen paar Punkte zhlen knnen...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Von welcher Nummer reden wir jetzt eigentlich bzw wo kann man sie in Erfahrung bringen?


Du kannst mal bei der ZVS fragen.

Ich hab's nich gemacht, weil's mich letztlich dann sowieso nicht mehr interessiert hat.

Ntzen wird dir die Nummer aber auch nichts.

----------


## Palimpalim

Prinzipiell wrs fairer, aber dann knnte man sich das ganze mit DN sparen und gleich auf Punkte umsteigen. Naja, ich rger mich nicht mehr. Ich hatte aber noch nie in meinem Leben Losglck...

Dafr ist mein KPP supertoll. Bin wie erhofft auf der chirurgischen gelandet. Ist ne seeeehr kleine Station, und ich darf bei allem erst zuschauen, und dann selbermachen. Ich muss so gut wie keine Botengnge machen, weil ich hier nicht als DER PRAKTIKANT ausgenutzt werde, sondern ich geh hauptschich mit den 4 Schwesternschlern und ner anderen KPPlerin mit. (Und nebenbei: Am ersten Tag durfte ich gleich mit fr 4 Stunden in den OP, Handchirurgie :Loove:  ). Ansonsten fallen aber schon auch die typischen Arbeiten an. Aber ich find das KPP bisher echt super, aber ich glaub einfach auch, weil das Team fantastisch ist.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> H? Wie behindert ist das denn bitte? Die werden doch mal nen paar Punkte zhlen knnen...


Das liegt einfach da dran, dass es auch Leute gibt die keine Punkte auf dem Abizeugnis haben. Wenn man Pech hat bekommt jemand an einer uni nen platz der weniger Punkte hat als du und du eben nicht weil du einfach Glck beim losen hattest. Wenn mein Abi nach Punkten berechnet worden wre htte ich nen Schnitt von 1,3 und so mit nur ganzen Noten von 1,7....das ist beschissen!

----------


## DocMartin

Wie dumm ist das denn? Warum geht man nicht einfach den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes? Alle die Punkte haben werden der Reihenfolge nach sortiert und wer keine Punkte hat, kommt dahinter meinetwegen auch gelost? :Hh?:

----------


## hulahopp

Ich finde die Berliner (CUB) Regelung am besten. Erst gibt es Punkte fr den Schnitt:  900 maximal fr 1.0 und dann immer 30 weniger pro Zehntelnote und dann zhlen die naturwissenschaftlichen Fcher, wenn man sie in den letzten beiden Schuljahren belegt hat, mit 10  sowie Deutsch und Englisch mit 5 Punkten. Damit wird bevorzugt, wer fr das Studium wesentliche Fcher nicht abgewhlt hat und sich mit einem Sport- und Erdkunde-Abi ins Medizinstudium mogelt. Diese Zhlweise sollte von den anderen Unis bernommen werden. Kiel vergibt zum Beispiel neben einen Bonus an Leute, die neben den sinnvollen naturwiss. Fchern auch fr Altgriechisch oder Latein 15 Punkte in den letzten beiden Semestern oder in der Abiprfung bekommen haben. Was das wohl mit dem Medizinstudium zu tun haben soll? Die Terminologie muss doch ohnehin jeder lernen. Dazu muss man nicht Platon oder Ovid im Original lesen knnen.

----------


## Romana

> Ich finde die Berliner (CUB) Regelung am besten. Erst gibt es Punkte fr den Schnitt:  900 maximal fr 1.0 und dann immer 30 weniger pro Zehntelnote und dann zhlen die naturwissenschaftlichen Fcher, wenn man sie in den letzten beiden Schuljahren belegt hat, mit 10  sowie Deutsch und Englisch mit 5 Punkten. Damit wird bevorzugt, wer fr das Studium wesentliche Fcher nicht abgewhlt hat und sich mit einem Sport- und Erdkunde-Abi ins Medizinstudium mogelt. Diese Zhlweise sollte von den anderen Unis bernommen werden. Kiel vergibt zum Beispiel neben einen Bonus an Leute, die neben den sinnvollen naturwiss. Fchern auch fr Altgriechisch oder Latein 15 Punkte in den letzten beiden Semestern oder in der Abiprfung bekommen haben. Was das wohl mit dem Medizinstudium zu tun haben soll? Die Terminologie muss doch ohnehin jeder lernen. Dazu muss man nicht Platon oder Ovid im Original lesen knnen.


Mit dieser Regelung htten aber zum Beispiel Leute wie ich nur noch geringe Chancen (gut, auer ber WZ) einen Platz zu bekommen. Ich hab nmlich im Endeffekt nur Bio (und Mathe natrlich) bis zum Abi gehabt, weil Chemie und Physik wegen meiner sonstigen Fcherkonstellation (mit Latein, wo ich mich da ja schon zwei Jahre durchgeqult hatte und wo ich dann deshalb auch das Latinum haben wollte und es deshalb nicht abgewhlt habe) auf meiner Schule nicht mehr auf meinen Stundenplan passten, weil wir halt eine kleinere Schule sind, wo manche Konstellationen einfach nicht gehen. 
Na gut, andererseits htte man mit einer sehr berdurchschnittlichen DN wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch eine Chance, aber das knnten dann auch die Erdkunde-Sport-Abileute, von denen du gesprochen hast.

Aber was die Relevanz von Altgriechisch und Latein frs Studium angeht, kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Denn im Fall von 15 Punkten wurden die in Kiel, soweit ich wei, auch uert hoch dotiert, mit -0,5 auf die DN, oder? Das finde ich wirklich bertrieben...

----------


## Tarwah

> Ich finde die Berliner (CUB) Regelung am besten. Erst gibt es Punkte fr den Schnitt:  900 maximal fr 1.0 und dann immer 30 weniger pro Zehntelnote und dann zhlen die naturwissenschaftlichen Fcher, wenn man sie in den letzten beiden Schuljahren belegt hat, mit 10  sowie Deutsch und Englisch mit 5 Punkten. Damit wird bevorzugt, wer fr das Studium wesentliche Fcher nicht abgewhlt hat und sich mit einem Sport- und Erdkunde-Abi ins Medizinstudium mogelt. Diese Zhlweise sollte von den anderen Unis bernommen werden. Kiel vergibt zum Beispiel neben einen Bonus an Leute, die neben den sinnvollen naturwiss. Fchern auch fr Altgriechisch oder Latein 15 Punkte in den letzten beiden Semestern oder in der Abiprfung bekommen haben. Was das wohl mit dem Medizinstudium zu tun haben soll? Die Terminologie muss doch ohnehin jeder lernen. Dazu muss man nicht Platon oder Ovid im Original lesen knnen.


Abi is Abi. Und selbst fr Sport oder Erdkunde im Abi muss man pauken und bekomm dementsprechenend eine Note, also ist das nicht wirklich "ins Studium mogeln". Aber das Punktesystem find ich gut.

----------


## Medi2009

> Damit wird bevorzugt, wer fr das Studium wesentliche Fcher nicht abgewhlt hat und sich mit einem Sport- und Erdkunde-Abi ins Medizinstudium mogelt. [...] 
> Kiel  vergibt zum Beispiel neben einen Bonus an Leute, die neben den  sinnvollen naturwiss. Fchern auch fr Altgriechisch oder Latein 15  Punkte i. n den letzten beiden Semestern oder in der Abiprfung bekommen haben. Was das wohl mit dem Medizinstudium zu tun haben soll? Die Terminologie muss doch ohnehin jeder lernen. Dazu muss man nicht Platon oder Ovid im Original lesen knnen.


1.) Ziemlich unverschhmt was du so ber Leute sagst die Erdkunde und Sport im Abi hatten und jetzt Medizin studieren. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es vllt. ziemlich schwer ist 14-15 Pkt. im Abi in Sport zu bekommen? Und ganz ehrlich, viele die Medizin studieren hatten nur eine  einzige Naturwissenschaft in der Schule, und zwar Biologie. Und ob Leistugskrus oder Grundkurs, Bio in der Schule ist/war ein Witz und berhaupt nicht schwer.

2.) Die naturwiss. Fcher helfen einem, WENN berhaupt im ersten Semester. Also fr mich kein Grund, dass irgendwie strker zu gewichten.

3.) Und irgendwie widersprichst du dir selber. Du sagt die NaWis sind sinnvoll, weil die ja im Studium wieder drankommen. Latein und Altgr. ist aber nicht sinnvoll, weil das ja ohnehin im Studium drankommt.  ::-oopss:

----------


## konstantin

hulahopp: Das Lernpensum fuer's Abi ist doch so oder so ein Witz, egal, ob du in Erdkunde oder in Physik geprueft wirst.  :Woow:

----------


## hulahopp

> hulahopp: Das Lernpensum fuer's Abi ist doch so oder so ein Witz, egal, ob du in Erdkunde oder in Physik geprueft wirst.


Wahrscheinlich sieht man das erst so, wenn man die ersten Semester Medizin durchgestanden hat :hmmm...: .

----------


## hulahopp

> 1.) Ziemlich unverschhmt was du so ber Leute sagst die Erdkunde und Sport im Abi hatten und jetzt Medizin studieren. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es vllt. ziemlich schwer ist 14-15 Pkt. im Abi in Sport zu bekommen? Und ganz ehrlich, viele die Medizin studieren hatten nur eine  einzige Naturwissenschaft in der Schule, und zwar Biologie. Und ob Leistugskrus oder Grundkurs, Bio in der Schule ist/war ein Witz und berhaupt nicht schwer.
> 
> 2.) Die naturwiss. Fcher helfen einem, WENN berhaupt im ersten Semester. Also fr mich kein Grund, dass irgendwie strker zu gewichten.
> 
> 3.) Und irgendwie widersprichst du dir selber. Du sagt die NaWis sind sinnvoll, weil die ja im Studium wieder drankommen. Latein und Altgr. ist aber nicht sinnvoll, weil das ja ohnehin im Studium drankommt.


Im Abi in Sport vielleicht, aber ansonsten waren 15 Punkte pro Halbjahr ein Selbstgnger fr Leute, die irgendeine Sportart im Verein betrieben.

Was meinst du mit nur Bio in der Schule? Welches Gymnasium bietet denn kein Chemie oder Physik an? Ich kenn mich ja nicht mit den Lehrplnen aller Bundeslnder aus, aber das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen??

Ich denke, dass die Unis, die die Naturwiss. strker wichten, sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben und ich halte das auch fr sinnvoll, denn Medizin IST ein naturwiss. Fach und insofern zeigen Leute mit dieser Fcherwahl auch ein entsprechendes Interesse daran, unabhngig davon, ob es ihnen im Studium direkt ntzt. Deshalb ist dein angeblicher Widerspruch auch keiner, denn erklre mir, wozu Griechisch und Latein ntzlich ist. Allerdings will ich dir helfen, denn vielleicht meint man einfach, dass Latein zum logischen Denken erzieht und das wiederum ist fr einen Mediziner durchaus wichtig.

----------


## Inelein

@hulahopp: schau dir mal den Lehrplan fr Sport-Lk in Bayern an, dann reden wir weiter

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Was meinst du mit nur Bio in der Schule? Welches Gymnasium bietet denn kein Chemie oder Physik an? Ich kenn mich ja nicht mit den Lehrplnen aller Bundeslnder aus, aber das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen??


Abendgymnasien und Berufsoberschulen.

Es wird gerne vergessen, welchen Anteil inzwischen das Abitur auf dem 2. Bildungsweg an den Bewerbern hat.


Fakt ist, dass die Abiturdurchschnittsnote eine nur geringe Aussagekraft hat. Sicher kommen wir gleich, wenn wir sagen, dass jemand, der ein 1,0er Abitur sicher etwas mehr Lernmotivation und Ehrgeiz hat(te) als jemand mit einem 3,5er Abitur.
Aber je geringer der Abstand zwischen den DN zweier Leute, desto geringer ist auch die Aussagekraft der selben.

Fakt ist auch, dass das Abitur vom Gesamtumfang her SEHR viel geringer ist als EIN Studium. Vor allem aber Medizin.

Hab dazu mal ne interessante Zahl gelesen:
Ein durchschnittlicher Abiturient (gemeint ist nicht die Note, sondern der statistische Durchschnitt) beschreibt etwa 1000 Bltter (Hand oder PC) im gesamten Abitur.
Ein Jurastudent etwa 10000 und ein Medizinstudent etwa 20000 Bltter.

Das ist ein *Ausdruck fr die Lernmenge* - _das muss nicht unbedingt heien, dass jemand auch tatschlich soviele Bltte am Ende liegen hat_.

----------


## hulahopp

> @hulahopp: schau dir mal den Lehrplan fr Sport-Lk in Bayern an, dann reden wir weiter


Leider bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum Weiterreden, weil ich eigentlich schon weg sein msste. Bin deinem Rat gefolgt und habe kurz reingesehn. Was willst du damit sagen? Dass die Sportheorie einen starken medizinischen Bezug hat? Da gebe ich dir gerne Recht. Insofern ist auch bestimmt ein Bezug zum Studium herzustellen. Es gibt schlielich auch gengend Sportmediziner. Auerdem bedeutet Sport im Verein sicher auch einen hohen Zeitauifwand. Also ok, ich ziehe meine Kritik am Sport als Abifach zurck. Zufrieden? Aus Grundkurssicht waren es jedenfalls leicht verdiente Punkte im Gegensatz zum Mathe-LK.

----------


## WildThing

Also..-wenn ich mal was dazu sagen darf..  :Smilie: 
Dass Naturwissenschaften boniert werden ist ja einerseits gut, zeigt Interesse und Ehrgeiz (Denn ich glaube, htte ich 'nen Physik Leistungskurs gehabt, wr' ich nie auf 1,1 gekommen..) aber da man seine Kurse ja bereits in der 10. Klasse whlen muss, ist das Ganze vor allem vorteilhaft fr die Leute, die bereits "seit sie ein Kind sind.."Medizin studieren wollten und sich schon deshalb bereits damals informiert haben, welche Fcher sie wofr brauchen.

Des Weiteren finde ich es nicht verwerflich, seine Talentfcher zu belegen, sodass man letztendlich auf einen besseren Durchschnitt kommt, der in Deutschland bekannterweise ja einen der entscheidenen Faktoren ausmacht. (Ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch der fairste -wenn dann Bildung mal auf Budesebene kommt..- denn man kann doch nicht ernsthaft von allen verlangen, zig Praktika, Ausbildungen und ehrenamtliche Ttigkeiten zu haben. Wie solle man denn dan entscheiden? "Da haben zwei die gleiche Anzahl von Engagements, aber an unterschiedlichen Institutionen ausgebt. Wer entscheidet jetzt, was mehr wert ist??" Der einzige Faktor, wo man Ehrgeiz/Durchhaltevermgen und und und am besten Vergleichen kann, sind die Schul- und Kopfnoten, denn diese sind ber jahre erbracht, ohne Lebensjahre damit zu verbringen, sich erstmal seinen Studienplatz zu erarbeiten, obwohl man die Allg. Hochschulreife bereits in 13 (oder 12) Jahren Schulzeit  erreicht hat. 
Ich find's sinnlos nur zu meckern..-am system knnen wir fr dieses Wintersemester doch eh nichts ndern. Aber man knnte 'ne riiiiichtig krasse Initiative bilden, oder sich an seiner spteren Hochschule engagieren. Naja, meine Meinung. Ich glaub', wenn das mit der Medizin nichts wird, werd ich Politikerin.  :Grinnnss!: 

Nunjaa, und jetzt alle auf mich ;)

----------


## Kyutrexx

By the way, es kommt auch darauf an, wie der Lehrer den Lehrplan UMSETZT.

Ich hatte im Bio LK zum Beispiel neben der eigentlich Neurophysiologie auch pharmazeutische Grundlagen (Wirkstoffe, Targets, Antidots usw.), Biochemie und viele mehr, wo andere Leute nur den Kopf schtteln.

Hier mal ein Beispiel aus einer Klausur:
_
Erluternde Einfhrung: Actinomycin bindet an doppelstrngige DNA im Bereich der Guanin- / Cytosin Base unter Bildung eines enzymatisch nicht spaltbaren Komplexes.

1. Leiten Sie eine Begrndung fr den Einsatz von Actinomycin gegen bakterielle systemtische Erkrankungen und bei der Bildung von Gewebetumoren ab.

2. Begrnden Sie, warum der Einsatz von intravens applizierten 2', 3' Didesoxyribonukleosidtriphosphaten effektiver ist als die orale Gabe von Actinomycin.
_

Sicher nicht, was man normalerweise an einem Abendgymnasium erwarten wrde.


Des Weiteren: 
Fr den einen ist Mathe einfach, fr den anderen Sport.

PAUSCHAL zu sagen, das eine oder andere Fach wre einfacher ist unsinnig.




> Dass Naturwissenschaften boniert werden ist ja einerseits gut, zeigt Interesse und Ehrgeiz (Denn ich glaube, htte ich 'nen Physik Leistungskurs gehabt, wr' ich nie auf 1,1 gekommen..) aber da man seine Kurse ja bereits in der 10. Klasse whlen muss, ist das Ganze vor allem vorteilhaft fr die Leute, die bereits "seit sie ein Kind sind.."Medizin studieren wollten und sich schon deshalb bereits damals informiert haben, welche Fcher sie wofr brauchen.


2. Bildungsweg *trller*.
Da whlt man erst kurz vor Klasse 12.

----------


## Romana

> Was meinst du mit nur Bio in der Schule? Welches Gymnasium bietet denn kein Chemie oder Physik an? Ich kenn mich ja nicht mit den Lehrplnen aller Bundeslnder aus, aber das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen??
> 
> Ich denke, dass die Unis, die die Naturwiss. strker wichten, sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben und ich halte das auch fr sinnvoll, denn Medizin IST ein naturwiss. Fach und insofern zeigen Leute mit dieser Fcherwahl auch ein entsprechendes Interesse daran, unabhngig davon, ob es ihnen im Studium direkt ntzt. Deshalb ist dein angeblicher Widerspruch auch keiner, denn erklre mir, wozu Griechisch und Latein ntzlich ist. Allerdings will ich dir helfen, denn vielleicht meint man einfach, dass Latein zum logischen Denken erzieht und das wiederum ist fr einen Mediziner durchaus wichtig.


Also, wie gesagt, durch meine Fcherkonstellation, also die verschiedenen Fcher die ich zusammen belegt habe, war weder Chemie noch Physik in meinem Stundeplan mglich, weil, sagen wir mal, Chemie zur gleichen Zeit stattfand wie mein Deutschkurs, ich aber nicht in den anderen Deutschkurs wechseln konnte, weil dieser mit Latein zusammenfiel usw usf. Und da wir eine sehr kleine Schule waren, gabs halt meine Wunschkombination nicht.
Und das hat ja auch nichts mit meinen Interessen zu tun, denn ich fand vor allem Chemie sehr interessant, konnte es aber trotzdem nicht belegen. Auerdem stimme ich WildThing zu. Die Fcher fr die Oberstufe musste ich schon Ende der 9. Klasse whlen und mit 14/15 hatte ich mir noch nicht sehr viele Gedanken ber meine sptere Berufswahl gemacht.

----------


## Tarwah

> Leider bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum Weiterreden, weil ich eigentlich schon weg sein msste. Bin deinem Rat gefolgt und habe kurz reingesehn. Was willst du damit sagen? Dass die Sportheorie einen starken medizinischen Bezug hat? Da gebe ich dir gerne Recht. Insofern ist auch bestimmt ein Bezug zum Studium herzustellen. Es gibt schlielich auch gengend Sportmediziner. Auerdem bedeutet Sport im Verein sicher auch einen hohen Zeitauifwand. Also ok, ich ziehe meine Kritik am Sport als Abifach zurck. Zufrieden? Aus Grundkurssicht waren es jedenfalls leicht verdiente Punkte im Gegensatz zum Mathe-LK.


Da mchte ich dir aber widersprechen. Ich hatte selbst Mathe-LK und ich glaube, dass ich fr Mathe am meisten gelernt hab. Fr mich waren es keine leicht verdienten Punkte, aber es gab auch etliche in meinem LK, die es sich mit nem Sport LK deutlich schwer getan htten und die fr Mathe nichts getan hatten und trotzdem 15 Punkte in jeder Klausur bekommen haben. 
Es kommt also immer auf die Person an.
Und nur, weil Medizin ein naturwissenschaftliches Fach ist, heit das nicht, dass Leute, die Sport, Erdkunde, Mathe usw. hatten und sich dann doch dafr entscheiden Medizin zu studieren benachteiligt werden sollten. Immerhin, so glaube ich, whlt sich jeder seinen LK, der ihm am meisten Vorteile bringt und das heit, man whlt das Fach, in dem man am strksten ist und fr sich am leichtesten Punkte sammeln kann. 

In England ist das so, dass man nur Med. studieren kann, wenn man Chemie und Bio im Abi (A-Levels) hat, was ich ziemlich bld finde, weil einem dadurch schon das Medizin studium verwehrt wird, wenn man diese Fcher nicht gewhlt hat und sich dann aber doch entscheidet, dass man Med studieren mchte.

Naja, alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, gelle

----------


## WildThing

Ja, okay, beim 2. Bildungsweg ist das noch was anderes. Dann msste man die Kriterien halt trennen, fr 1. und 2. Weg. - Was dann aber wieder -meiner meinung nach die Folge htte, dass es mehr Bewerber ber den 2. Weg versuchen wrden.. Aber naja, wie gesagt, jetzt rumnrgeln, ohne Aktion zu zeigen, bringt doch eh nischt  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ja, okay, beim 2. Bildungsweg ist das noch was anderes. Dann msste man die Kriterien halt trennen, fr 1. und 2. Weg. - Was dann aber wieder -meiner meinung nach die Folge htte, dass es mehr Bewerber ber den 2. Weg versuchen wrden.. Aber naja, wie gesagt, jetzt rumnrgeln, ohne Aktion zu zeigen, bringt doch eh nischt


Es sind ja auch immer mehr Bewerber des 2. Weges dabei ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Es sind ja auch immer mehr Bewerber des 2. Weges dabei ...


Das stimmt allerdings...hab mich echt gewundert wieviel auch hier im Forum unterwegs sind...

Zu der Fcherwahl kann ich nur sagen: Ich konnte gar nicht whlen. In der BOS 1 und 2 kommst du in die Fachrichtung in der du auch deine Ausbildung gemacht hast, ein Wechsel ist nur in Ausnahmefllen mglich. Ich htte auch lieber Bio LK gehabt anstatt Mathe oder Engl. aber das ging eben nicht. So hab ich mein Abi in Mathe, Deutsch, Englisch und Pdagogik schreiben mssen. Glaubt nicht dass es ber den 2. Bildungsweg so viel einfacher ist...das ist es nmlich nicht!

----------


## Tuet09

> Ich finde die Berliner (CUB) Regelung am besten. Erst gibt es Punkte fr den Schnitt:  900 maximal fr 1.0 und dann immer 30 weniger pro Zehntelnote und dann zhlen die naturwissenschaftlichen Fcher, wenn man sie in den letzten beiden Schuljahren belegt hat, mit 10  sowie Deutsch und Englisch mit 5 Punkten. Damit wird bevorzugt, wer fr das Studium wesentliche Fcher nicht abgewhlt hat und sich mit einem Sport- und Erdkunde-Abi ins Medizinstudium mogelt. Diese Zhlweise sollte von den anderen Unis bernommen werden. Kiel vergibt zum Beispiel neben einen Bonus an Leute, die neben den sinnvollen naturwiss. Fchern auch fr Altgriechisch oder Latein 15 Punkte in den letzten beiden Semestern oder in der Abiprfung bekommen haben. Was das wohl mit dem Medizinstudium zu tun haben soll? Die Terminologie muss doch ohnehin jeder lernen. Dazu muss man nicht Platon oder Ovid im Original lesen knnen.


Mit einem Sport und Erdkunde Abi ins Medizinstudium "gemogelt"? Solltest du einen Studienplatz kriegen, kann ich dir nur raten dich mit deiner Meinung ein bisschen zurckzuhalten. 
15Punkte in Altgriechisch oder Latein bedeuten, dass da jemand sehr fleiig Vokabeln gelernt hat. Der wird dann auch im Studium super die Knochen, Nerven, Aminosuren usw auswendiglernen knnen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Mit einem Sport und Erdkunde Abi ins Medizinstudium "gemogelt"? Solltest du einen Studienplatz kriegen, kann ich dir nur raten dich mit deiner Meinung ein bisschen zurckzuhalten. 
> 15Punkte in Altgriechisch oder Latein bedeuten, dass da jemand sehr fleiig Vokabeln gelernt hat. Der wird dann auch im Studium super die Knochen, Nerven, Aminosuren usw auswendiglernen knnen.


 :Meine Meinung: 
Wenn ich die Mglichkeit dazu gehabt htte, htte ich auch einfach die Fcher gewhlt, die mich am meisten interessieren bzw. in denen ich einfach gut bin...und ob das jetzt Mathe, Bio, Reli oder Sport ist ist doch wurst!
Und zumind. mal bei uns in RLP ist es so dass du mind. 1 NaWi und 1 Sprache als LK haben musst und ob das 3. Fach dann Sport, Geo, Kunst oder so ist...interessiert spter eh keinen mehr!

----------


## Inelein

Was ich damit sagen will? Wenn Kritik dann bitte fundiert alles andere birgt nur die Gefahr sich lcherlich zu machen und fr jede weitere Diskussion zu disqualifizieren. Dasselbe gilt fr Latein @Tuet09: eines der wenigen Dinge, die ich in meinen Oberstufenjahren in Latein nicht gemacht habe war Vokabeln lernen. Ab der 11. Klasse ist nmlich ein zweisprachiges Wrterbuch erlaubt und angeraten. Und selbst wenn eine Person das komplette Lexikon auswendig kennt wird man ohne fundierte (und damit mein ich es richtig drauf zu haben) Grammatikkenntnisse oder ein Feeling fr die Sprache (haben bei Latein aber nur sehr wenige) niemals ber eine Caesarbersetzung hinauskommen. Und das ist noch bei weitem nicht alles, Latein ist auch Rhetorik, Ethik, Philosophie, Politik, Geschichte, ohne das wird man auch mit den besten bersetzungskenntnissen niemals besser als Mittelma sein. Ich habe in keinem Fach soviel fr meine Persnlichkeitsbildung gelernt wie im Latein-Lk.
Die ganze Diskussion ist ohnehin fr die Katz, da selbst NaWi-Lks nur am Anfang des Studiums ntzlich sind, weil da der ganze Stoff im Zeitraffer abgehakt wird.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mir ist langweilig!!!! Komischerweise bin ich zz relativ relaxed...ich aber glaub ich eher die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.....

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich bin heute einfach nur mde... Das KPP ist nach wie vor toll. Nchste Woche darf ich vll. wieder mit in den Hand-OP  :Love:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Also wenns nix mit dem Studium wird, werd ich ein FSJ im OP machen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich bin heute einfach nur mde... Das KPP ist nach wie vor toll. Nchste Woche darf ich vll. wieder mit in den Hand-OP 
> 
> Also wenns nix mit dem Studium wird, werd ich ein FSJ im OP machen.


Cool geht das bei euch? Bei uns geht das leider nicht....nur auf Station....

----------


## Palimpalim

Jep, das geht. In nem anderen KH bieten manche rzte auch an, dass man als angehender Medi ein Praktikum mit/bei ihnen machen darf. Das wre auch super. Aber ich glaub, dass ist dann nicht so lang.

Ich bin auch erstaunlich ruhig, obwohl ich eigentlich sicher bin, dass der NC sich steigern wird  :Nixweiss: 

Weis jemand von euch irgendwelche neue Tendenzen bzg. NC?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Jep, das geht. In nem anderen KH bieten manche rzte auch an, dass man als angehender Medi ein Praktikum mit/bei ihnen machen darf. Das wre auch super. Aber ich glaub, dass ist dann nicht so lang.
> 
> Ich bin auch erstaunlich ruhig, obwohl ich eigentlich sicher bin, dass der NC sich steigern wird 
> 
> Weis jemand von euch irgendwelche neue Tendenzen bzg. NC?


Das mit dem Praktikum geht bei uns auch...hab da auch schon 2 gemacht einmal im Zentral OP der Uniklinik und eins bei nem ehemaligen Freund der Assistenzarzt war auf Station... war super interessant *g*

Aber als FSJ geht das bei uns leider nicht...wollte das auch machen aber es gab gar keine Stellenangebote in der Richtung. leider

----------


## Tarwah

Wisst ihr eigentlich wie das ist, wenn man an allen 6 OPs genommen wird. Darf man sich dann aussuchen zu welcher Uni man geht oder muss man zur 1. OP gehen?

----------


## ludelron

berleg mal scharf;)

PS:Nein, du bekommst dann ,,nur" den Platz an der 1. OP

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Glaubt nicht dass es ber den 2. Bildungsweg so viel einfacher ist...das ist es nmlich nicht!


AMEN!

Der Gang zum Abendgymnasium war auch n bissel was anderes. Nicht schwerer und auch nicht einfacher.

Nach meinem Geschmack wird der 2. Bildungsweg n bissel zu sehr belchelt.

----------


## Tarwah

Och n.

Und danke, das scharfe berlegen heb ich mir frs Studium auf  :Smilie: 

Mein Gehirn ist nach dem Abi sowieso erst mal voll auf Stand-By

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nach meinem Geschmack wird der 2. Bildungsweg n bissel zu sehr belchelt.


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## _Natalie_

Lalala, noch ein Monat und 4 Tage  :Top:  Naja, wenn ichs mir Recht berleg:  :kotzen: .. Ist schon noch lang^^

----------


## Abitussi10

Also ich hab den zweiten Bildungsweg hinter mir und kann euch nur sagen, dass es schon echt hart war- ich hab mir das ganze waehrend eines vollzeit Jobs gegebn... 40 Stunden die Woche arbeiten und nach nem harten Tag noch die halbe nacht durchlernen. War nicht gerade ein spaziergang- vorallem weil man halt wirklich keine Freizeit mehr hat. Aber sowas wird ja leider nicht beruecksichtigt. Aber was soll's, jeder kann es sich ja im Prinzip aussuchen und ich hab eben den weg gewaehlt... Hab heut uebrigens die Einschreibung fr Biotechnologie (Plan b) fertig gemacht und geb se morgen ab... Wunsche euch allen noch eine gute nacht! Grussi

----------


## hulahopp

> Was ich damit sagen will? Wenn Kritik dann bitte fundiert alles andere birgt nur die Gefahr sich lcherlich zu machen und fr jede weitere Diskussion zu disqualifizieren. Dasselbe gilt fr Latein


Aha, ist diese berheblichkeit das Ergebnis deiner Persnlichkeitsbildung? Mag ja sein, dass meine Einschtzung in Bezug auf Sport zu kurz gedacht war, was ich ja auch zugegeben habe (man muss ja nicht immer nachtreten, gelle?) In Bezug auf die Naturwissenschaften befinde ich mich in bereinstimmung mit der Unibewertung und das wird wohl qualifiziert genug sein.




> Und selbst wenn eine Person das komplette Lexikon auswendig kennt wird man ohne fundierte (und damit mein ich es richtig drauf zu haben) Grammatikkenntnisse oder ein Feeling fr die Sprache (haben bei Latein aber nur sehr wenige) niemals ber eine Caesarbersetzung hinauskommen. Und das ist noch bei weitem nicht alles, Latein ist auch Rhetorik, Ethik, Philosophie, Politik, Geschichte, ohne das wird man auch mit den besten bersetzungskenntnissen niemals besser als Mittelma sein.


Ich vermute, dass du dich nicht zum Mittelma zhlst. Hatte selbst Latein von 5 bis 12 (13 Punkte) und finde, dass du da ein bisschen bertreibst.




> Ich habe in keinem Fach soviel fr meine Persnlichkeitsbildung gelernt wie im Latein-Lk.


Siehe oben.




> Die ganze Diskussion ist ohnehin fr die Katz, da selbst NaWi-Lks nur am Anfang des Studiums ntzlich sind, weil da der ganze Stoff im Zeitraffer abgehakt wird.


Aus dem wievielten Semester  kommen deine fundierten Kenntnisse auch zu dieser Frage?
Mannomann, selten soviel Selbstberschtzung in einem Beitrag gelesen.

----------


## Abitussi10

Hui ui ui...

Jeder kann sich doch seine Fcher nach Neigung und Interesse zusammenstellen  :hmmm...: 

Ich selbst hatte Bio LK und DEUTSCH LK -> weils mir einfach Spa gemacht hat!

Ich denke aber dennoch, dass die Unis sich schon was dabei dachten, ein paar Kriterien hervorzuheben... Wer Chemie oder Bio LK hatte, tut sich mit Sicherheit zu Beginn des Studiums leichter! Egal ob der Stoff im zeitraffer abgehandelt wird oder nicht.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Poolwetter!!!! Jey die BESTE Ablenkung ever!

Und heute abend Kino...wesser kann doch das WE nicht anfangen. 

Und meine Hoffnung fr Homburg wird immer grer....hatte gestern ein sehr interessantes Gesprch *g*   ::-dance:

----------


## Geerthe

Was fr ein Gesprch?

weihe uns ein!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Was fr ein Gesprch?
> 
> weihe uns ein!!


Du hast ne PN

----------


## Die Niere

> Aus dem wievielten Semester  kommen deine fundierten Kenntnisse auch zu dieser Frage?
> Mannomann, selten soviel Selbstberschtzung in einem Beitrag gelesen.


Dann hast du meine Beitrge noch nicht gelesen  :bhh: .

Es ist im brigen vollkommen irrelevant aus welchem Semester ihre Einschtzung stammt, denn sie hat vollkommen recht. Das Physik- und Chemiewissen aus Leistungskursen hilft einem ein wenig im ersten Semester und die Biochemie fllt einem am Anfang ein wenig leichter, danach ist Schluss und die Vorteile dahin  -das kann man durchaus als Zeitraffer bezeichnen.

lg, die niere

----------


## _Natalie_

was? Gibts etwa Chancen in Homburg? Was ist los?  :Oh nee...:  aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh

----------


## ludelron

ich wrd auch wohl gern wissen, was das denn frn gesprch in homburg war... :Traurig:

----------


## Bar

Nicht nur dich, mich wrde das auch interessieren...

----------


## Trianna

Moi aussi..

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich auch will wissen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

@Geerthe 
Poste bitte mal meine PN an dich ...bin jetzt zu faul das ganze nochmal zu schreiben *g*

----------


## Romana

Yo tambin!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Firefox

Ich schliee mich mal meinen Vorrednern an :-P
Wrde mich interessieren....

LG

----------


## Saphira.

> @Geerthe 
> Poste bitte mal meine PN an dich ...bin jetzt zu faul das ganze nochmal zu schreiben *g*


Du hast die PN doch in deinem Postausgang.. wieso postest du sie also nicht selbst und erlst die anderen von ihren Qualen?  :peng:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Also...
Ich war gestern mit nem Typ vom Drk in ner Kneipe und der meinte so dass der NC in Hom wohl 1,8 wre...ich so wie h???? konnte das gar nicht glauben
Er hat dann erzhlt dass eine FSJlerin gestern gekndigt htte weil sie mit 1,8 in hom nen Platz htte... sie hatte noch nicht angefangen mit dem FSJ und ist gerade mitten in der RS ausbildung. Die muss das ja jetzt zurck zahlen und dann hat er sich berlegt ob er das erlassen soll....aber er wollte eben sicher sein dass das wirlich stimmt und hat bei der Uni angerufen und gefragt
und die meinten dort dass sie nicht wissen ob es 1,8 wird, knnte aber gut sein. Aber 1,7 wrd aber reichen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Du hast die PN doch in deinem Postausgang.. wieso postest du sie also nicht selbst und erlst die anderen von ihren Qualen?


Hab schon gesucht aber im Postausgang is nix drin habs aber jetzt nochmal geschrieben.

----------


## Die Niere

> @Geerthe 
> Poste bitte mal meine PN an dich ...bin jetzt zu faul das ganze nochmal zu schreiben *g*


Oder du machst einfach deinen Postausgang auf...

gruesse, die niere

----------


## Saphira.

> Also...
> Ich war gestern mit nem Typ vom Drk in ner Kneipe und der meinte so dass der NC in Hom wohl 1,8 wre...ich so wie h???? konnte das gar nicht glauben
> Er hat dann erzhlt dass eine FSJlerin gestern gekndigt htte weil sie mit 1,8 in hom nen Platz htte... sie hatte noch nicht angefangen mit dem FSJ und ist gerade mitten in der RS ausbildung. Die muss das ja jetzt zurck zahlen und dann hat er sich berlegt ob er das erlassen soll....aber er wollte eben sicher sein dass das wirlich stimmt und hat bei der Uni angerufen und gefragt
> und die meinten dort dass sie nicht wissen ob es 1,8 wird, knnte aber gut sein. Aber 1,7 wrd aber reichen.


also ehrlich der wrd ich kein Wort glauben...
denn nicht die Uni macht die Auswahl sondern die ZVS (die Uni Homburg/Saar hat die vollstndige Entscheidungsvollmacht an die ZVS abgetreten!!!).. als ich letztes Jahr vor September dort angerufen hab, wusste die Uni nicht, was der NC ist und konnte auch keine Aussagen dazu machen, was vermutlich reichen wird.. die Uni wird auch erst 3 Tage vor den Studenten darber informiert, wie der NC liegt, also wrde ich NIEMALS ein FSJ kndigen bevor ich sowas schriftlich von der ZVS hab denn telefonische Aussagen von einer Uni die momentan noch gar nicht wissen kann, welche Bewerber mit welchem NC *von der ZVS fr sie zugelassen werden*, knnen ja nur Gercht sein.. bei Unis die am Vergabeverfahren mitbeteiligt sind (gibt es durchauswelche) ist das natrlich ne ganz andere Sache!... nicht das andere jetzt auch auf den Gedanken kommen, das noch zu machen... ganz davon abgesehen wird einem der Studienplatz ja aufgehoben, wenn man ein FSJ macht und schon einen hat.. also wieso das nicht fertig machen, was man schon angefangen hat?

Ganz abgesehen davon, halte ich es fr mega unwahrscheinlich das ALLE 1,7ener die letztes Jahr keinen Platz bekommen haben und sich nun natrlich grtenteils auch ALLE wiederbewerben werden,weil sie ihre Chance wittern und ALLE die dieses Jahr neu mit 1,7 dazu gekommen sind einen Platz bekommen knnen.. bei 23 Studienpltzen mehr ist das nicht machbar und bei 3000 Bewerbern in ganz Deutschland mehr die oftmals im AdH Homburg auf 6. Stelle als "Sicherungshaken" angeben haben schon gleich gar nicht. Ich wrd jetzt erstmal beim Realismus bleiben und noch die paar Tage bis zum 1. Adh abwarten mit dem FSJ kndigen oder sonstiges.. denn dann wisst ihr alle, wie die Bewerberzahlen in Homburg und der NC sich dieses Jahr verhlt und knnt beruhigt euer FSJ kndigen ohne danach mit NICHTS dazustehen... das ist meine ehrliche Meinung zu der Sache!

----------


## ludelron

joa,ich glaub auch mal, dass das ziemlicher bldsinn ist und quatsch daran zu glauben.was in homburg reicht ergibt sich schlielich erst, wenn man wei wer an seiner op 1-x genommen wurde und wer auf homburg zurckfllt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich finde das auch von der FSJlerin sehr gewagt... htte das auch nie gemacht... Kann ja nur sagen was der Typ mir erzhlt hat. Klar dass solche Aussagen nie sicher sind aber ich denke schon dass 1,7 gut sein kann. 1,7 heit ja auch nicht dass alle 1,7er reinkommen. 
Naja hab aber ehrlich gesagt etwas mehr Hoffung als im letzten Jahr...da war es mir schon fast klar, dass das wegen G8 im Saarland wohl nix wird, aber jetzt denk ich dass es mit Dienstbonus vieleicht was werden knnte...

----------


## hulahopp

@Saphira, weit du zufllig, ob das bei allen Unis der Fall ist, die keine Vorauswahl haben,  nur bei denen, die nur nach DN gehen (Bonn, Dsseldorf, Gieen, Homburg), oder nur bei Homburg?

----------


## MediNaddl27

hei leutchen,

irh macht euch hier ja wirklich vllig irre  :hmmm...: 
auch wenn es mehr bewerber sind, heit es ja nicht, dass die alle nen 1ser abi hatten und sonstwas fr bessere chancen haben. vielleicht bewerben sich einfach nur wegen dem medizinermangel, der tag fr tag durch die medien geistert. bewerben kann sich doch jeder, auch nen 4,0er.
also, bleibt mal gaaanz locker vom hocker.
viel glck euch allen!!

----------


## Kyutrexx

Tatschlich ziemlich mutige Behauptung. Vielleicht wollte sich da auch nur jemand wichtig tun.

Bin schon belst nervs wieder ... noch 12 Tage und 17 Stunden. Dann KNNTE ein Bescheid online sein.

Im Moment isses eher belastend, wenn man denn mal freie Zeit hat.




> hei leutchen,
> 
> irh macht euch hier ja wirklich vllig irre 
> auch wenn es mehr bewerber sind, heit es ja nicht, dass die alle nen 1ser abi hatten und sonstwas fr bessere chancen haben. vielleicht bewerben sich einfach nur wegen dem medizinermangel, der tag fr tag durch die medien geistert. bewerben kann sich doch jeder, auch nen 4,0er.
> also, bleibt mal gaaanz locker vom hocker.
> viel glck euch allen!!


Okay, durchaus richtig.
Dennoch macht's einen uerst nervs.

Da mchte man sich gar nicht ausmalen, wie das die nchsten Jahre wird ...

----------


## Abitussi10

HALLO?!
Wie heit denn der Beitrag hier? -> Lasst uns verrckt machen hahahhaha!

Ich vertreibe mir nachher die Zeit mit nem schnen Besuch beim Friseur  :hmmm...: 

Immerhin ist das Wetter nun besser  :peng:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> HALLO?!
> Wie heit denn der Beitrag hier? -> Lasst uns verrckt machen hahahhaha!
> 
> Ich vertreibe mir nachher die Zeit mit nem schnen Besuch beim Friseur 
> 
> Immerhin ist das Wetter nun besser


Ja verrckt machen is toll! Bin ich sofort dabei.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........

----------


## heidelberger2010

stimmt es, dass die beim adh in ROSTOCK Bewerber mit OP1 auch bis DN2,2 zum AWGesprch eingeladen haben?

hab in dresden mit DN2,2 Rang 921 belegt und nach 900 war Schichtende.................

----------


## ennno

naja in dresden hat man 900 fragebgen verschickt, wieviele eingeladen werden, wsste ich auch gerne.

----------


## konstantin

> stimmt es, dass die beim adh in ROSTOCK Bewerber mit OP1 auch bis DN2,2 zum AWGesprch eingeladen haben?
> 
> hab in dresden mit DN2,2 Rang 921 belegt und nach 900 war Schichtende.................


Ja, das ist richtig. Allerdings ist mit 2,2 nicht die Durchschnittsnote im Abitur gemeint, sondern die Zulassungsnote, wie sie nach der Zulassongsordnung der Uni Rostock gebildet wird.

----------


## heidelberger2010

verdammt....das macht nmich echt verrckt.

ich hatte auch alle 4 naturwissenschaften gehabt. (baden-wrttemberg)

----------


## konstantin

Tjo, so laeuft das manchmal...

Gibt aber nur drei Naturwissenschaften...  ::-winky:

----------


## heidelberger2010

> Tjo, so laeuft das manchmal...
> 
> Gibt aber nur drei Naturwissenschaften...


in Baden-Wrttemberg kannst du alle vier nehmen

Mathe Chemie Pysik Biologie

----------


## Kyutrexx

> in Baden-Wrttemberg kannst du alle vier nehmen
> Mathe Chemie Pysik Biologie


*lach* ... es gibt eine Reihe von Leuten, die bezweifeln, dass Mathematik eine Naturwissenschaft ist ;).

----------


## Tarwah

> *lach* ... es gibt eine Reihe von Leuten, die bezweifeln, dass Mathematik eine Naturwissenschaft ist ;).


Trotzdem wird das als Naturwissenschaft angerechnet - Auch beim naturwissenschaftlichen Profil ^^


Leute, nehmt ihr euch eigentich dann ne Wohnung, alleine, oder zieht ihr in ne WG oder ins Studentenwohnheim?

----------


## konstantin

Nein, Mathematik ist keine Naturwissenschaft, auch nicht in der Schule. Es zaehlt lediglich zum Kader der naturwissenschaftlichen Faecher...  :Woow:

----------


## Hippietyp

> Tjo, so laeuft das manchmal...
> 
> Gibt aber nur drei Naturwissenschaften...


Ja, Physik, Chemie, Biologie und Geologie  :hmmm...:

----------


## konstantin

Wo gibt's denn Geologie als grundstaendiges Schulfach? Google kennt's auch nicht. Nur Geographie bzw. Erdkunde, und das ist eine Gesellschaftswissenschaft.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hippietyp

ndert ja nichts daran, dass es eine Naturwissenschaft ist. So wichtig ist die Schule nun auch nicht.

----------


## Tarwah

> ndert ja nichts daran, dass es eine Naturwissenschaft ist. So wichtig ist die Schule nun auch nicht.


Naja, ein bisschen wichtig ist Schule schon  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Trotzdem wird das als Naturwissenschaft angerechnet - Auch beim naturwissenschaftlichen Profil ^^
> 
> 
> Leute, nehmt ihr euch eigentich dann ne Wohnung, alleine, oder zieht ihr in ne WG oder ins Studentenwohnheim?


*lach* ... naja, ob Graphentheorie und Numerik naturwissenschaftlich ist?

Ich geh mal Georg Cantor fragen.
*Zeitmaschine an*


Achja ... ALLEINE WOHNEEEEEEN!
RuLeZ.

WG / Wohnheimt o.. = never.

----------


## Tarwah

> *lach* ... naja, ob Graphentheorie und Numerik naturwissenschaftlich ist?
> 
> Ich geh mal Georg Cantor fragen.
> *Zeitmaschine an*
> 
> 
> Achja ... ALLEINE WOHNEEEEEEN!
> RuLeZ.
> 
> WG / Wohnheimt o.. = never.


aber alleine wohnen ist doch laaangweilig :/
andererseits hat man seine Ruhe..

Warum denn nie WG oder Wohnheim?

----------


## Inelein

> Aha, ist diese berheblichkeit das Ergebnis deiner Persnlichkeitsbildung?


N, meine Arroganz ist das Ergebnis meines guten Aussehens :hmmm...: 
Mir geht es btw nicht darum meine eigene berheblichkeit auszuleben sondern um die Tatsache, dass in schner Regelmigkeit (d.h. im Schnitt einmal die Woche) hier Typen auftauchen, die meinen der grte Hecht im Teich zu sein und gerne genauso hufig die absolut sinnfreie Diskussion vom Zaun brechen wie unfair die ganze "das Abi wird im Verfahren gleich bewertet"-Sache doch ist. Gerne auch gesprenkelt mit Halb- oder Unwissen, das jedoch als ultima ratio vorgetragen wird. Das find ich persnlich nicht nur arrogant sondern auch uerst nervig.





> In Bezug auf die Naturwissenschaften befinde ich mich in bereinstimmung mit der Unibewertung und das wird wohl qualifiziert genug sein.


Die Unibewertung an sich gibt es ja ohnehin nicht, die haben auch teilweise ziemlich unterschiedliche Meinungen. Btw wurde Latein beispielsweise zumindest bis irgendwann mal in einem AdH boniert. Geschichte msste auch auf der Liste einer Uni stehen. Wie erklrst du dir das dann, wenn ich fragen darf?





> Ich vermute, dass du dich nicht zum Mittelma zhlst. Hatte selbst Latein von 5 bis 12 (13 Punkte) und finde, dass du da ein bisschen bertreibst.


Wars ja anscheinend doch nicht so nutzlos, wenn du es im Hinblick auf deine sptere Karriere als Arzt dennoch in deinem Stundenplan behalten hast :hmmm...: 
Ich geh jetzt mal anhand deiner Einstellung davon aus, dass es kein LK war, und wrde dich dann doch gern mal nen sich ber mehr als eine Seite erstreckenden Satz aus "De re publica" bersetzen sehen, aber das wrde hier zu weit fhren. Mit reinem Auswendiglernen von Vokabeln (und darum ging es in meiner Antwort an *Tuet*) fngt man sptestens hier an zu schwimmen, mMn sogar bereits bei Gedichten bzw Epigrammen). Aber nun gut vll warst du ja auch jemand derjenigen, die ein Feeling fr die Sprache haben, dann httest du aber gut daran getan deine Strke auch als LK zu nehmen, um einfach an viele Punkte zu kommen. Denn darum geht es ja, das wei man doch als Schler beim Kollegstufeneintritt schon. Und wenn man schon lnger mit dem Gedanken spielt ein NC-Fach zu studieren ist man dann vermutlich auch schon ber die Auswahlverfahren informiert und da zhlt eben in erster Linie die Note. Hinterher zu schreien, dass es unfair ist, wenn nun die superschweren Mathe+Physik-LKs nicht genge geschtzt werden ist fr mich dann auch irgendwo ein Zeichen fr den Mangel an vorausschauender Planung




> Aus dem wievielten Semester  kommen deine fundierten Kenntnisse auch zu dieser Frage?
> Mannomann, selten soviel Selbstberschtzung in einem Beitrag gelesen.


Hat ja die Niere schon nett gesagt. Kann man im brigen auch in jedem 20. Thread des Forums lesen, weil diese Frage auch alle 2 Wochen aufkommt. Und die bereits Studierenden sind sich einig, dass man eig. nicht mal eine einzige Naturwissenschaft bis in die Oberstufe nehmen bruchte, da man das sowieso alles in den ersten Wochen in Hchstgeschwindigkeit im Studium lernt. Lks geben dann nur nen kleinen Vorteil, der bei weitem nicht gro genug ist, nur deshalb eine NaWi als Lk gewhlt zu haben und dafr die Abinote zu riskieren, wenn man mit anderen Fchern mehr Punkte htte machen knnen.

----------


## DocMartin

> N, meine Arroganz ist das Ergebnis meines guten Aussehens



Beweisfotos bitte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Angeletta

.. mein Freund studiert brigens "Angewandte Naturwissenschaften" mit den Fchern Mathe und Informatik  ::-oopss:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> aber alleine wohnen ist doch laaangweilig :/
> andererseits hat man seine Ruhe..
> 
> Warum denn nie WG oder Wohnheim?


Ich wohne schon seit Jahren allein. Kein Grund das zu ndern.
Und KEINEN Bock mein Klo mit wem zu teilen ^^.

Also in jedem Falle: NUR alleine wohnen. Allet andere iss mir nischt.




> .. mein Freund studiert brigens "Angewandte Naturwissenschaften" mit den Fchern Mathe und Informatik


Hehe ;).
Wo wird das denn angeboten? Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass mal gesehen zu haben.
Eine sehr schne generalistische Ausbildung.

----------


## _Natalie_

Las Chicas, muhahahahaha, Jorge bei GNTM war toll.
Endlich mal n sonniges Wochenende!
Noch ein Monat und 2 Tage..

----------


## hulahopp

> Mir geht es btw nicht darum meine eigene berheblichkeit auszuleben sondern um die Tatsache, dass in schner Regelmigkeit (d.h. im Schnitt einmal die Woche) hier Typen auftauchen, die meinen der grte Hecht im Teich zu sein und gerne genauso hufig die absolut sinnfreie Diskussion vom Zaun brechen wie unfair die ganze "das Abi wird im Verfahren gleich bewertet"-Sache doch ist. Gerne auch gesprenkelt mit Halb- oder Unwissen, das jedoch als ultima ratio vorgetragen wird. Das find ich persnlich nicht nur arrogant sondern auch uerst nervig.


Naja, immerhin bist du schon dreieinhalb Jahre hier am Set, da sind Wiederholungen wohl kaum zu vermeiden und bei ber 1400 Beitrgen wird wohl auch bei dir nicht nur Geistvolles geflossen sein. Wenn mich etwas nervt, halte ich eben einfach die Klappe. Was machst du eigentlich spter, wenn dich der xte Patient mit doofen Fragen nervt?




> Geschichte msste auch auf der Liste einer Uni stehen. Wie erklrst du dir das dann, wenn ich fragen darf?


Wie wrs mal mit nem link? Dann mache ich mir darber Gedanken




> Wars ja anscheinend doch nicht so nutzlos, wenn du es im Hinblick auf deine sptere Karriere als Arzt dennoch in deinem Stundenplan behalten hast


Ich halte Latein berhaupt nicht fr nutzlos, fand aber und finde immer noch, dass es fr Medizin oder ein anderes naturwiss. Studium wichtigere Fcher gibt. Selbst eine moderne Sprache halte ich fr sinnvoller als Lk, weil man dann wenigstens B2-Niveau erreicht und im Ausland z.B. famulieren knnte und nicht nur deutsche oder englische Fachliteratur lesen kann.




> Ich geh jetzt mal anhand deiner Einstellung davon aus, dass es kein LK war, und wrde dich dann doch gern mal nen sich ber mehr als eine Seite erstreckenden Satz aus "De re publica" bersetzen sehen, aber das wrde hier zu weit fhren. Mit reinem Auswendiglernen von Vokabeln (und darum ging es in meiner Antwort an *Tuet*) fngt man sptestens hier an zu schwimmen, mMn sogar bereits bei Gedichten bzw Epigrammen). Aber nun gut vll warst du ja auch jemand derjenigen, die ein Feeling fr die Sprache haben, dann httest du aber gut daran getan deine Strke auch als LK zu nehmen, um einfach an viele Punkte zu kommen. Denn darum geht es ja, das wei man doch als Schler beim Kollegstufeneintritt schon. Und wenn man schon lnger mit dem Gedanken spielt ein NC-Fach zu studieren ist man dann vermutlich auch schon ber die Auswahlverfahren informiert und da zhlt eben in erster Linie die Note. Hinterher zu schreien, dass es unfair ist, wenn nun die superschweren Mathe+Physik-LKs nicht genge geschtzt werden ist fr mich dann auch irgendwo ein Zeichen fr den Mangel an vorausschauender Planung


Ehrlich gesagt fand ich Csar schwieriger als z.B. Cicero, weil ich mich mit seinen verkrzten Stzen schwer tat, aber das nur am Rande. Wenn du solch eine Begeisterung fr Latein hast, frage ich mich, warum du nicht auf Lehramt studierst. Lateinlehrer haben doch gute Berufschancen. Allerdings wre da noch das Problem mit dem Genervtsein :hmmm...: . Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, hast du doch auch schon so einige WS auf dem Buckel. Macht es denn Sinn, gerade als Frau so lange auf ein Studium zu warten? Aber das muss natrlich jeder fr sich entscheiden. 

Was die Punkte angeht, gab es zum Glck mehrere Optionen, aber immerhin freue ich mich, dass du zugibst, dass Mathe und Physik schwere Fcher sind. Das wurde hier ja schon angezweifelt. Es geht bei dieser Fcherwahl ja auch nicht nur darum, hinterher im Studium Vorteile zu haben, obwohl ich das immer noch glaube, sondern auch, dass man ber Jahre ein Interesse an naturwiss. Themen entwickelt  und sein Denken entsprechend geschult hat. Und das, nehme ich an, wollen die Unis mit ihrem Bonus honorieren.

----------


## Tarwah

Wenn du erst mal im Studium drin bist, dann fragt dich kein Po mehr danach welche Abinote du hast. Und welche LK Fcher du hattest. Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendwer dir dann im Studium sagen wird "Mann, bist du toll, du hattest Mathe und Physik LK Respeeeekt.", mir wurde jedenfalls immer nur gesagt "Mann, bist du doof Mathe LK zu nehmen  :hmmm...: "

Auerdem, lass sie doch ihre Wartesemester "gerade als Frau" haben. Was soll das berhaupt heien?! "Macht es denn Sinn, gerade als Frau so lange auf ein Studium zu warten?"
Nur, weil sie dann auch Kinder bekommen knnte usw.?
Dann kann man auch 1. ne Pause machen, 2. Kann man noch spter Kinder bekommen und 3. Vielleicht will sie gar keine Kinder?
Wenn man unbedingt Medizin studieren will und dafr die Wartesemester in Kauf nimmt, dann ist doch alles okay.  :peng:

----------


## pottmed

Ach, wie ich diese Diskussionen liebe  :peng: 

Ich kann gut verstehen, warum Inelein so genervt reagiert hat. 

Es kommen wirklich in schner Regelmigkeit Leute an (meistens haben diese ihr Abi-Zeugnis seit max. 4 Wochen in den Hnden) und schwingen sich auf, anderen das Leben bzw. den Ablauf des Medizinstudiums erklren zu mssen. Das ganze wird dann gespickt mit Halbwissen, welches man ber 3-4 Ecken von irgendwelchen wildfremden Leuten erlangt hat. 

Das macht Spass  :Nixweiss: 

Ich frage mich wirklich warum man nicht das Vergabesystem akzeptieren kann wie es ist. In jedem System gibt es Benachteiligte und es gibt keine faire Auswahl ! Daher ist der Abischnitt ein gutes Mittel, weil schnell, einfach und sogar kostengnstig  :Aufgepasst!: 

Des Weiteren ist es unstrittig, dass das NatWi-Wissen aus der Schule zwar nett ist und sicherlich auch Vorteile bringt, wenn ein gewissen Verstndnis fr Chemie, Physik etc. existiert. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber ein STUDIUM, da wird die Materie in den einzelnen Bereichen dann schon noch etwas vertieft. Aber wer das jetzt noch nicht wei, wird es sptestens dann merken, wenn er/sie irgendwann seinen Studienplatz in den Hnden hlt.

Ahso, noch was spezielles fr dich Hulahopp, den Spruch mit Frauen und Wartesemestern httest Du dir mal gepflegt sparen knnen. Vielleicht passt das nicht in dein Weltbild, aber es gibt so viele Lebensentwrfe, die da vielleicht nicht rein passen und Frauen stehen heute nicht mehr nur am Herd und kochen Mittagessen. Wenn Du aber ein Problem mit anderen Weltbildern hast, wrde ich meine Berufswahl vielleicht nochmal berdenken  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Tarwah

> Ahso, noch was spezielles fr dich Hulahopp, den Spruch mit Frauen und Wartesemestern httest Du dir mal gepflegt sparen knnen. Vielleicht passt das nicht in dein Weltbild, aber es gibt so viele Lebensentwrfe, die da vielleicht nicht rein passen und Frauen stehen heute nicht mehr nur am Herd und kochen Mittagessen. Wenn Du aber ein Problem mit anderen Weltbildern hast, wrde ich meine Berufswahl vielleicht nochmal berdenken



 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Geerthe

ich stehe  am Herd und koche. Jeden Tag und gerade habe ich einen tollen Pflaumenkuchen gebacken .muh und der riecht einfach sehr lecker.
Aber ich tue noch etwas jeden Tag: ich wickele Kinder und habe schmutzige Wsche. Bergeweise.
Dieses Weltbild  ist kaum noch in unserer Gesellschaft so  zu finden.
Ein sehr groer Teil  der Frauen hat wenig Kinder und Zeit fr den Beruf.

----------


## DocMartin

> ich stehe  am Herd und koche. Jeden Tag und gerade habe ich einen tollen Pflaumenkuchen gebacken .muh und der riecht einfach sehr lecker.
> Aber ich tue noch etwas jeden Tag: ich wickele Kinder und habe schmutzige Wsche. Bergeweise.
> Dieses Weltbild  ist kaum noch in unserer Gesellschaft so  zu finden.
> Ein sehr groer Teil  der Frauen hat wenig Kinder und Zeit fr den Beruf.


Ja, trauriger Weise! Kinder brauchen einfach eine Mutter und ich finde, man sollte sich entweder ganz oder gar nicht dafr entscheiden. Klar ist das doof, fr eine Frau, die Karriere und Kinder will, aber so ist das nunmal, ich kann keine Kinder kriegen, was soll ich machen?^^

----------


## hulahopp

> Wenn du erst mal im Studium drin bist, dann fragt dich kein Po mehr danach welche Abinote du hast. Und welche LK Fcher du hattest. Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendwer dir dann im Studium sagen wird "Mann, bist du toll, du hattest Mathe und Physik LK Respeeeekt.", mir wurde jedenfalls immer nur gesagt "Mann, bist du doof Mathe LK zu nehmen "


Wo habe ich etwas in dieser Richtung behauptet? Interpretieren kommt immer nach Lesen und Verstehen. Auerdem, Mathe ist cool.




> Auerdem, lass sie doch ihre Wartesemester "gerade als Frau" haben. Was soll das berhaupt heien?! "Macht es denn Sinn, gerade als Frau so lange auf ein Studium zu warten?"
> Nur, weil sie dann auch Kinder bekommen knnte usw.?
> Dann kann man auch 1. ne Pause machen, 2. Kann man noch spter Kinder bekommen und 3. Vielleicht will sie gar keine Kinder?
> Wenn man unbedingt Medizin studieren will und dafr die Wartesemester in Kauf nimmt, dann ist doch alles okay.


Ich lasse sie doch :hmmm...: . Das war auch berhaupt nicht als Kritik gemeint. Ich fand nur ihre Begeisterung fr Latein bemerkenswert und htte mir gewnscht, unsere Lehrer htten sowas mal rbergebracht. 

Und was den Rest angeht: Da du offenbar auch ein Mann bist, kannst du dir die Kommentare zur Lebensplanung und den vielen Mglichkeiten von Frauen sparen. Das sind doch nur Worthlsen. Frag mal ltere Frauen, vor allem Akademikerinnen zu diesem Thema. Vermutlich wird sich zwar Inelein deiner Meinung anschlieen, aber das sollte eben jeder selbst fr sich ausmachen. Als Frau muss man mit seiner Lebensplanung sorgfltiger umgehen. Das ist meine Meinung, sorry, wenn sie dir nicht passt, und ich werde nicht sechs Jahre auf einen Studienplatz warten. Es gibt andere Mglichkeiten und Umwege, die nicht die Zeit eines ganzen Studiums in Anspruch nehmen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich glaube euch wrde heut auch mal ne kleine Abkhlung im Pool ganz gut tun *g* geht ja mal wieder hei her....

Irgendwie beunruhigt mich es ein wenig dass ich zz relativ relaxed bin...Ich bekomme schon Angst vor mir selbst. Das einzige was mich zz tierisch nervt sind die blden Mcken die hier rumfliegen. Meint ihr man kann nchste Woche Freitag schon was von der ZVS erfahren?

----------


## Tarwah

..................................................  ......................................

----------


## Tarwah

> Ich glaube euch wrde heut auch mal ne kleine Abkhlung im Pool ganz gut tun *g* geht ja mal wieder hei her....
> 
> Irgendwie beunruhigt mich es ein wenig dass ich zz relativ relaxed bin...Ich bekomme schon Angst vor mir selbst. Das einzige was mich zz tierisch nervt sind die blden Mcken die hier rumfliegen. Meint ihr man kann nchste Woche Freitag schon was von der ZVS erfahren?


Hoffentlich  :Smilie:  
Willst du denn dann da anrufen oder willst du nachschauen, ob schon ein Bescheid online ist?

Die Bescheide, sollte man am 2. September schon angenommen werden, werden doch dann auch in DaIsy zu sehen sein oder?

----------


## hulahopp

> Ach, wie ich diese Diskussionen liebe


Ach, du auch?




> Ich kann gut verstehen, warum Inelein so genervt reagiert hat.


Das glaube ich, du hast ja auch schon die doppelte Anzahl von posts auf dem Buckel :hmmm...: .




> Es kommen wirklich in schner Regelmigkeit Leute an (meistens haben diese ihr Abi-Zeugnis seit max. 4 Wochen in den Hnden) und schwingen sich auf, anderen das Leben bzw. den Ablauf des Medizinstudiums erklren zu mssen. Das ganze wird dann gespickt mit Halbwissen, welches man ber 3-4 Ecken von irgendwelchen wildfremden Leuten erlangt hat.


9 Wochen, um es genau zu sagen!




> Ich frage mich wirklich warum man nicht das Vergabesystem akzeptieren kann wie es ist. In jedem System gibt es Benachteiligte und es gibt keine faire Auswahl ! Daher ist der Abischnitt ein gutes Mittel, weil schnell, einfach und sogar kostengnstig


Das sehe ich genauso! Hier ging es aber um wenige! Unis, die Notenboni vergeben. Und nur ber deren Fcherauswahl wurde diskutiert, nicht darum, ob das System insgesamt gerecht ist.




> Des Weiteren ist es unstrittig, dass das NatWi-Wissen aus der Schule zwar nett ist und sicherlich auch Vorteile bringt, wenn ein gewissen Verstndnis fr Chemie, Physik etc. existiert. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber ein STUDIUM, da wird die Materie in den einzelnen Bereichen dann schon noch etwas vertieft. Aber wer das jetzt noch nicht wei, wird es sptestens dann merken, wenn er/sie irgendwann seinen Studienplatz in den Hnden hlt.


Na, dann mal los, du wirst ja berichten.




> Ahso, noch was spezielles fr dich Hulahopp, den Spruch mit Frauen und Wartesemestern httest Du dir mal gepflegt sparen knnen. Vielleicht passt das nicht in dein Weltbild, aber es gibt so viele Lebensentwrfe, die da vielleicht nicht rein passen und Frauen stehen heute nicht mehr nur am Herd und kochen Mittagessen. Wenn Du aber ein Problem mit anderen Weltbildern hast, wrde ich meine Berufswahl vielleicht nochmal berdenken


Sinnlose Anmache, gerade ICH mchte, dass wir beides verwirklichen knnen und suche fr mich selbst noch nach Wegen, wenn das alles nicht so klappen sollte, wie ich es mir wnsche.  Wenn dabei der eine oder andere ungebetene Rat abfllt, dann, weil mich das sehr beschftigt und ich lieber darber sachlich diskutieren wrde, als immer gleich persnlich angegriffen zu werden.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hoffentlich  
> Willst du denn dann da anrufen oder willst du nachschauen, ob schon ein Bescheid online ist?
> 
> Die Bescheide, sollte man am 2. September schon angenommen werden, werden doch dann auch in DaIsy zu sehen sein oder?


Naja ich denke nicht dass am Freitag schon was online ist. Vieleicht werd ich mal anrufen...mal schauen wie ich so gelaunt bin *g*

----------


## hulahopp

> Ich glaube euch wrde heut auch mal ne kleine Abkhlung im Pool ganz gut tun *g* geht ja mal wieder hei her....


Irgendwie muss man sich doch abreagieren bei dieser elenden Warterei. Auerdem gibt es bestimmt noch ein Gewitter. Drauen, meine ich :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Irgendwie muss man sich doch abreagieren bei dieser elenden Warterei. Auerdem gibt es bestimmt noch ein Gewitter. Drauen, meine ich.


Ja das kenne ich nur zu gut *g* Ich hoffe doch nicht dass es noch ein Gewitter gibt, bei uns siehts noch gut aus. Heut abend is bei uns DRK Helferfest, Sommerfest, Grillfest oder wie auch immer Saufgelage eben....*g*

----------


## DocMartin

Oah so langsam werd ich aber auch n bischen hibbelig^^

Damn, mein Kumpel hat 1.8 Abi, hat den Ham-Nat gemacht und jetzt schon nen Platz sicher :Hh?:  Ich mein, ich gnns ihm ja und freu mich fr ihn, aber n bischen neidisch bin ich auch, vor allem, weil meins ja sogar noch 0,2 besser ist...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja ich wsst es auch super gerne jetzt schon, aber irgedwie bin ich wesentlich gelassener als letztes Jahr...keine Ahnung warum.

----------


## Hippietyp

Also jemand, der meinetwegen Geschichte und Politik im LK hatte, der hat vielleicht einige schwierigere Monate im Studium, ist dafr danach wohl umfangreicher gebildet und sozialisiert.

Man ist nach Ende des Studiums nicht nur Arzt. Man bleibt auch noch Staatsbrger, Vater/Mutter, Whler etc..

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Also jemand, der meinetwegen Geschichte und Politik im LK hatte, der hat vielleicht einige schwierigere Monate im Studium, ist dafr danach wohl umfangreicher gebildet und sozialisiert.


LOOOL.
Genau. Als wenn ein bestimmtes Fach einen Menschen sozialisiert oder gar lenken wrde.

Jrgen Rieger und Udo Voigt haben brigens auch Abitur und studiert. Klappt also wohl nicht immer so richtig ...

By the way: George W. Bush hat Geschichte in Yale studiert. Schien wohl auch nicht so viel gentzt zu haben.


Im Ernst: mit solchen Behauptungen sollte man vorsichtig sein - sie knnten jemanden gut zum Lachen bringen.

----------


## Hippietyp

Und weil die Schule keine Nazis verhindert, sozialisiert sie nicht? Und kennst du Udo Voigts Fcherwahl im Abitur zufllig?

Wenn du negierst, dass gesellschaftswissenschaftliche Fcher (auf relativ hohem Niveau, denn der NC muss ja trotzdem geknackt werden) einem gewisse Kenntnisse und Fhigkeiten mitgeben, warum sind dann die anderen LK (NaWi) so wahnsinnig wichtig?

----------


## ludelron

also ich wrds auch nicht so sehen, dass die fcher oder Inhalte an sich einem was fr die von euch so genannte sozialisation und allgemeinbildung  bringen.ich wrd da aber schon einen zusammenhang sehen insofern, als dass derjenige der politik und geschichte lk whlt (z.b.) charakterlich vielleicht eher an dieser materie interessiert ist als der Mathematik + Physik Mensch. Und dass dieser charakterlich bedingt politisch interessiertere Mensch auch nach dem Studium dazu tendiert, dem reinen Naturwissenschaftler in diesen Bereichen bildungsmig was vorraus zu haben weil er ein greres Interesse daran hat, sich in dieser Richtung zu informieren und zu bilden glaub ich auch. Pauschalisierungen sind hier wie immer nicht angebracht, Ausnahmen besttigen natrlich die Regel.
Ich gehr brigens weder zu der einen noch zu der anderen Seite, hab im Grunde ein gemischtes Abi gemacht.Lg

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Und weil die Schule keine Nazis verhindert, sozialisiert sie nicht? Und kennst du Udo Voigts Fcherwahl im Abitur zufllig?
> 
> Wenn du negierst, dass gesellschaftswissenschaftliche Fcher (auf relativ hohem Niveau, denn der NC muss ja trotzdem geknackt werden) einem gewisse Kenntnisse und Fhigkeiten mitgeben, warum sind dann die anderen LK (NaWi) so wahnsinnig wichtig?


Meine Aussage war lediglich eine Reaktion auf eine ebenso flache und pauschalisierende Aussage.

Zudem ist "umfangreich gebildet" eine ziemlich pauschale und unprzise Angelegenheit.

Ich betone hier nochmal: der 2. Bildungsweg spielt eine immer grere Rolle. Und unter den Leuten, die auf dem 2. Weg ihr Abi gemacht hat, wirst du beispielsweise immer mal wieder welche finden, die aus der Schule nicht mitnehmen, weil sie dort nicht mehr viel neues gelernt haben.

Das Durchschnittsalter an Abendgymnasien und Tageskollegs liegt bei etwa 25.

An meiner Schule gab es eine ganze Reihe von Leuten, die 14 Punkte in Politik (sowohl GK als auch LK) gemacht haben, ohne auch nur einen Finger dafr krumm machen zu mssen, weil es kein neues Wissen mehr war, sondern lediglich der Abruf des vorhandenen.

Wenn die VORHER schon "sozialisiert" waren, waren sie es auch nachher noch.
Wenn sie es vorher NICHT waren, waren sie es auch danach nicht.
Fr beide Flle gab es mehrere Beispiele in meinem Falle und dem von Bekannten. In meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis berwiegt der 2. Bildungsweg absolut. Gibt eigentlich nur eine Person, die direkt nach Klasse 10 das Abitur ranhing.


Auf dem 1. Bildungsweg mag es sein, dass die Schule noch eine gewisse Erziehungsfunktion bernimmt. Auf dem 2. kann man davon allerdings nicht mehr sprechen.

Von der Fcherwahl also darauf zu schlieen, ob jemand "umfangreicher gebildet" ist, ist eine nicht haltbare These, da es nicht nachweisbar ist.

----------


## Hippietyp

Den zweiten Bildungsweg habe ich bewusst nicht beachtet, dass dieser immer wichtiger wird ist natrlich richtig und auch gut so.




> Von der Fcherwahl also darauf zu schlieen, ob jemand "umfangreicher gebildet" ist, ist eine nicht haltbare These, da es nicht nachweisbar ist.


Aber ob eine Eignung zum Arzt vorhanden ist, das kann man super anhand der Fcherwahl ablesen?

Diese ganzen Diskussionen (Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf dich) enden darin, dass Bewerber A klarstellen mchte, warum er geeigneter als Bewerber B ist.
"Ich hatte alle NaWis", "Ich komme aus Bayern", "Ich habe frher schon immer meinen Teddy mit Klopapier die Pfote verbunden".

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Aber ob eine Eignung zum Arzt vorhanden ist, das kann man super anhand der Fcherwahl ablesen?


Nein, kann man nicht.
Ist auch nicht behauptet worden.

Vielmehr sage ich, dass die Aussagekraft eines Abiturzeugnisses nicht besonders hoch ist, ebenso wenig wie die Aussagekraft der Noten.

Ein besseres System ist mir aber nicht bekannt, von daher ist das vorhandene besser als gar keins.

----------


## DocMartin

So, nach dieser langweiligen Diskussion^^ mal wieder was ausm Leben:

Wollte dieses WE eigentlich den 1. Hilfekurs machen. So gesagt getan, Samstag und Sonntag 9-16 Uhr. Gestern ham wir drei stunden gemacht, dann meinte er, "Ich glaub das kommt uns allen entgegen, wenn wir jetzt Hitzefrei machen"  :Aufgepasst!: 
So, heute hat er den Beginn gleich mal auf halb zehn verschoben, aber er ist nicht aufgekreuzt^^ haha wo gibts denn sowas? Bin jetzt erstmal wieder nach Hause gefahren und hab dem einen Mdchen meine Nummer dagelassen, die schreibt mir dann ne Simse, wenn er noch kommt...

Aber krass oder? Der ganze Kurs steht da vor dem Haus vor verschloenen Tren und alle warten auf den Hans Wurst.  :kotzen:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> So, nach dieser langweiligen Diskussion^^ mal wieder was ausm Leben:
> 
> Wollte dieses WE eigentlich den 1. Hilfekurs machen. So gesagt getan, Samstag und Sonntag 9-16 Uhr. Gestern ham wir drei stunden gemacht, dann meinte er, "Ich glaub das kommt uns allen entgegen, wenn wir jetzt Hitzefrei machen" 
> So, heute hat er den Beginn gleich mal auf halb zehn verschoben, aber er ist nicht aufgekreuzt^^ haha wo gibts denn sowas? Bin jetzt erstmal wieder nach Hause gefahren und hab dem einen Mdchen meine Nummer dagelassen, die schreibt mir dann ne Simse, wenn er noch kommt...
> 
> Aber krass oder? Der ganze Kurs steht da vor dem Haus vor verschloenen Tren und alle warten auf den Hans Wurst.


Auch nicht schlecht. Ich muss heut auf nen 80ten Geburtstag und hab noch nen tierischen kater

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Uh, kenn ich Doc! Total rgerlich, wenn man frh aufsteht und dann sowas! Wo hast's denn gemacht? DRK?

Hab Sanittskurs gemacht und irgendwie kam am ersten Tag unser Kursleiter 'ne Stunde spter....weil die Geschftsstelle vergessen hatte die richtige Uhrzeit zu sagen. 

Aber gar nicht kommen geht einfach auch gar nicht.

----------


## DocMartin

Ja, auch beim DRK, mal sehen, vielleicht taucht er ja noch auf. Obwohl ich eigentlich im Moment nicht dagegen htte, wenn er es nicht tte, ich hab nmlich noch nicht bezahlt  :Grinnnss!: 

Yummi schn Scrubs gucken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

> Was machst du eigentlich spter, wenn dich der xte Patient mit doofen Fragen nervt?


Dann werde ich dafr bezahlt die doofen Fragen der Patienten zu beantworten, hier muss man sich leider fr lau die immergleichen Fragen (gerne auch 5mal am Tag diesselben, oft werden sie genau einen Beitrag drber bereits beantwortet) anhren, was dann doch den Lesefluss etwas strt. Dazu kommt , dass ich immernoch der Meinung bin, dass Menschen mit dem Reifezeugnis reif genug sein sollten sich ihre Informationen auch mal selbst zusammen zu suchen und zumindest ein wenig eigenstndig zu sein. Aber naja, man kann halt nicht alles haben, nich





> Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, hast du doch auch schon so einige WS auf dem Buckel. Macht es denn Sinn, gerade als Frau so lange auf ein Studium zu warten? Aber das muss natrlich jeder fr sich entscheiden.


Der einzige Grund warum ich berhaupt WS auf dem Buckel hab, ist dass ich zwischendrin was anderes studiert habe. Soviel zur Lebensplanung. Wozu ich eigentlich gar nicht soviel sagen kann, da die ganze Diskussion ohnehin sinnlos ist. Nehmen wir an, ich hab seit dem Abitur fest im Blick zu festgelegten Zeiten zu studieren, Kinder zu bekommen etc.. Scheitert ja schon daran, dass man fr Kinder erstmal nen passenden Erzeuger bruchte und wenn der nicht zu dem von mir vorgesehen Zeitpunkt da ist, was mach ich dann? "OMG, ich MUSS doch aber jetzt genau ein Kind bekommen, sonst geht die Welt unter, ach gut schnapp ich mir halt den nchstbesten Vollpfosten, Lebensplanung geht vor"  :Keks:  - aha, nee dann halt ichs lieber damit die Dinge und uerliche Gegebenheiten erstmal auf mich zukommen zu lassen und in the meantime mein Leben zu genieen. One step at a time. Gerne auch mit allen Fehlern und Wirrungen, die nunmal dazu gehren. Alles andere wr mMn auch total langweilig und fad. Aber jedem das Seine.

Zum Rest, *yawn* sorry, aber die Frage wieso ich nicht Lateinlehrerin werde ist ja wohl dmlich. Ich hab auch ein Interesse fr die Tiere im Zoo um die Ecke und werd trotzdem nicht Zootierpflegerin.

----------


## Kensington

So, ich gehe jetzt erstmal den ganzen Tag ins Freibad und widme mich dort meiner AWG Vorbereitung. Wnsche euch allen einen "heien" Tag  ::-winky:

----------


## Kyutrexx

17 Folgen How I Met Your Mother und 10 Stunden Starcraft II an diesem WE.

Der 2. September soll endlich kommen, bevor ich noch die Spiele- und DVD Abteilung des nchsten Media Marktes leerkaufe, denn zu was anderem als passiver Beschallung hab ich eh keinen Bock zur Zeit ...

*nebenbei zwischen Videos switch*

----------


## DocMartin

Ich guck Scrubs, zocken hab ich mir iwie abgewhnt...

Aber Starcraft soll echt gut sein, spielst du im Netz?

----------


## konstantin

Starcraft II ist super... Ich spiele momentan Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - kann ich nur waermstens empfehlen.  ::-winky:

----------


## DocMartin

Ich hab ewig BF2 gezockt, sau geiles Spiel  ::-winky:

----------


## konstantin

BF:BC2 kommt nochmal um einiges besser. Kannst die ganze Welt kaputt schiessen. Ziemlich lustig, wenn du mit C4 an den Gebaeuden hantierst und die dann zusammenfallen, waehrend da Leutchens drin rumlaufen.  :Woow:

----------


## DocMartin

Weit du, ob ich die Demo offline mal ausprobieren kann?

----------


## konstantin

Es gibt 'ne Demo von dem Spiel...?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Sagt mal spinnt medilearn bei euch auch andauernd? Beim mir is die Schrift voll komisch, oder ich komm erst gar nicht rein..... 

Ruft jemand von euch am Freitag bei hochschulstart an?

----------


## konstantin

Ja, konnte medi-learn jetzt die letzten Stunden auch nicht erreichen.

So ist das eben im Internet.  :Loove:

----------


## _Natalie_

Wieso am Freitag?

----------


## Kyutrexx

@Doc: zocke SC II als Probeversion. N Freund hat sich die Vollversion gekauft und da iss n Key fr drin.

Die ist nicht b.net fhig.

Aber n geniales Game. Blizzard-Standard halt: ordentliche Grafik, bisher bugfrei.

Werd mir das Game holen.


Aber eeeeeeeeerst steht noch Mafia II und dann Just Cause 2 an. Und bis ich das beides ordnungsgem durchhab, ist eh das Semester vorbei  :Big Grin: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wieso am Freitag?


Vieleicht gibts da ja schon was....glaube aber eher nicht aber bei denen kann man ja nie wissen. Ich denk mal dass es sptestens bernchste Woche am Mittwoch was gibt, vieleicht ja auch schon vorher...

----------


## _Natalie_

ahso  :Smilie: 
Ja, mal schauen, vllt ruf ich an

----------


## Phoen1x

Die Charit verschickt ja angeblich schon am Mittwoch (25.08.) die Einladungen zu den Auswahlgesprchen. Deswegen mssten dann wenigstens schon die Charit-Bewerber wissen ob sie direkt genommen wurden (sicherlich telefonisch erfragbar), evt. genommen werden (AWG) oder komplett raus sind.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich werd auch die Woche mal bei der Uni direkt anrufen vieleicht knnen die ja auch schon was sagen...so langsam kommt die Panik wieder auf!

----------


## Die Niere

> Sagt mal spinnt medilearn bei euch auch andauernd? Beim mir is die Schrift voll komisch, oder ich komm erst gar nicht rein..... 
> 
> Ruft jemand von euch am Freitag bei hochschulstart an?


Liest du auch die anderen Foren oder nur in diesem Megathread? Wir sind gerade dabei verschiedene neue Einstellungen zu testen und aufgrund dessen gibt es verschiedene nderungen (z.B. Schrift, Facebook-App) die immer wieder wechseln. Das andere war einfach nen ausgefallener Router.

BTW ist das hier glaub ich der grsste Offtopic-Thread im Ontopic-Forum ohne wirklichen Sinn und Verstand den man berhaupt finden kann...

gruesse, die niere

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja schon *g* Aber meistens nur in dem Unterforum ...mal ganz selten in Studium Allgemein oder off topic.

Hab nur gedacht es liegt mal wieder an meine Ersatzlapi der hat Vista drauf und kann nicht so wirklich mit meinem Router der schmeist den andauernd aus em Internet oder macht einige Seiten einfach nicht auf.

----------


## Die Niere

Ich weiss, es ist gegen den Titel des Threads, aber wieso beruhigt ihr euch nicht ein wenig, geniesst die Sonne draussen, trefft Freunde und macht was Schnes? Ihr knnt an der Entscheidung sowieso nichts ndern.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich weiss, es ist gegen den Titel des Threads, aber wieso beruhigt ihr euch nicht ein wenig, geniesst die Sonne draussen, trefft Freunde und macht was Schnes? Ihr knnt an der Entscheidung sowieso nichts ndern.
> 
> gruesse, die niere


Das stimmt allerdings... gestern war ja gutes Wetter fr in den Pool....Die nchsten 2-3 Tage hab ich auch glcklicherweise recht viel zu tun dass ich nicht andauernd dran denken muss. Aber so sehr ich versuche mich abzulenken, so wirklich wirds nicht. Und ich finde das Schlimme ist ja dass man nix machen kann...einfach nur da sitzen und warten was passiert...schrecklich *g*

----------


## Die Niere

> Das stimmt allerdings... gestern war ja gutes Wetter fr in den Pool....Die nchsten 2-3 Tage hab ich auch glcklicherweise recht viel zu tun dass ich nicht andauernd dran denken muss. Aber so sehr ich versuche mich abzulenken, so wirklich wirds nicht. Und ich finde das Schlimme ist ja dass man nix machen kann...einfach nur da sitzen und warten was passiert...schrecklich *g*


Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber in mindestens 157206 anderen Lebenslagen, die dir noch begegnen werden, wird es ganz genau so sein. Das Leben ist einfach fr wait and see gemacht...

gruesse, die niere

----------


## Linda.1001

> Das Leben ist einfach fr wait and see gemacht...
> 
> gruesse, die niere


Und das aus dem Munde eines Chirurgen. tse tse tse  :Grinnnss!:  ::-angel:

----------


## Die Niere

> Und das aus dem Munde eines Chirurgen. tse tse tse


Ich behaupte ja nicht immer  :hmmm...: . Aber immer fter...schau dir die Milzlazerationen an!

----------


## DocMartin

> Ich weiss, es ist gegen den Titel des Threads, aber wieso beruhigt ihr euch nicht ein wenig, geniesst die Sonne draussen, trefft Freunde und macht was Schnes? Ihr knnt an der Entscheidung sowieso nichts ndern.
> 
> gruesse, die niere


Du wirst nicht glaube, wie oft ich das schon angeregt habe, stand sogar in meiner Sigantur^^ aber die wollen alle nicht hren, die Bsen  :Grinnnss!: 

Schlaft gut Leute  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

> Du wirst nicht glaube, wie oft ich das schon angeregt habe, stand sogar in meiner Sigantur^^ aber die wollen alle nicht hren, die Bsen 
> 
> Schlaft gut Leute


Guten Morgen meine Lieben.
Ein neuer Tag. Noch genau 4 Tage und ein AWG bis zum Urlaub.
Doc, wann ist dein AWG ?

----------


## DocMartin

Zeitraum 1. -14. msste die Tage Bescheid kriegen (bis zum 27.) wann ich dran bin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

> Zeitraum 1. -14. msste die Tage Bescheid kriegen (bis zum 27.) wann ich dran bin


Ah, dann haste ja noch ein wenig Zeit. Schon vorbereitet?

----------


## fallenangel30487

@ Kensington
Wo bist du denn zu AWG eingeladen worden?

----------


## Kensington

> @ Kensington
> Wo bist du denn zu AWG eingeladen worden?


In Hannover ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wnsch dir viel Glck...

----------


## Kensington

> Wnsch dir viel Glck...


Danke, lieb von Dir. 
Schade, dass du nicht aus dem Saarland weg kannst, dann knntest du auch an einem AWG teilnehmen oder dergleichen. 

Muss morgen so frh aufstehen. :kotzen:  Wad solls...

Fhrst du auch noch weg vorm Studium? Was machst du eig. wenn es nicht klappt?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Danke, lieb von Dir. 
> Schade, dass du nicht aus dem Saarland weg kannst, dann knntest du auch an einem AWG teilnehmen oder dergleichen. 
> 
> Muss morgen so frh aufstehen. Wad solls...
> 
> Fhrst du auch noch weg vorm Studium? Was machst du eig. wenn es nicht klappt?


Ja das ist echt bld... Eigentlich wollt ich diese Woche Zelten gehen aber das Wetter spielt ja nicht so wirklich mit. Also bleib ich Zuhause...
Wenn es nix wird werd ich wohl erst mal wieder arbeiten gehen und eben immer wieder bewerben.

----------


## DocMartin

> Ah, dann haste ja noch ein wenig Zeit. Schon vorbereitet?



Geht so^^ aber viel vorbereiten kann man ja auch nicht bei mir denk ich. Guck mir n bischen was allgmein zu Dresden an, dann muss ich nochn 3 Minuten vortrag halten, den ich natrlich intensiv vorbereiten werde, dann leg ich mir meine Motivation zurecht, informier mich ber die aktuelle Gesundheitspolitik und bezieh schonmal Stellung zu ethisch medizinschen Geschichten wie Sterbehilfe und so. Der Rest ist dann Allgmeinbildung und hnliches denk ich, da vertraue ich dann einfach auf mich  :Top:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Berichte dann bitte auf jeden Fall. Ich hab zwar keine AWG vor mir, bin aber dennoch neugierig.

Mannomann ... kann mir einer sagen, warum ich mir mit 1,2 Sorgen in Magdeburg mache?
Ich glaub dieses Forum hat's geschafft mich verrckt zu machen  :Grinnnss!: .

Die hohen Bewerberzahlen bringen einen echt ins Grbeln. Ich kann mir noch immer nich vorstellen, dass ich nchste Woche einen Bescheid haben werde. Wei nicht warum, aber irgendwie glaub ich, dass irgendwas dummes passiert (ist) und ich mit meiner Ortswahl dadurch totales Pech hab. Keine Ahnung ... n Ansturm von 1,0ern oder so.

----------


## DocMartin

Ja, ich hab da auch son gaaaanz fieses Gefhl in der rechten unteren Magengegend, was deine Zulassung betrifft  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ja, ich hab da auch son gaaaanz fieses Gefhl in der rechten unteren Magengegend, was deine Zulassung betrifft


 :bhh: 

Sag das nich mir. Sag das den 1,1ern, die in der Abibestenquote gelost worden sind und deshalb keinen Platz bekamen an ihren Wunschunis und daher jetzt ins AdH rcken. So vllig bescheuert finde ich meine Bedenken daher nicht  :hmmm...: .
Am meisten leiden dann natrlich die mit noch hheren Zahlen auf dem Zeugnis.

Wenn man sich die NC-Listen der letzten Semester anguckt und den Trend absieht, ist das nicht mehr feierlich.
Gott sei Dank gibt's Unis, wo man seinen Schnitt verbessern kann (Kiel etc.).


Krieg gar keine Ruhe mehr hier rein. Noch gut 7 Tage ...

----------


## DocMartin

Ok, nochmal zum mitschreiben:

Du 1.2!
Ich 1.6!

Du, keine Sorgen machen!
Ich, Sorgen machen!

^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Sag das nich mir. Sag das den 1,1ern, die in der Abibestenquote gelost worden sind und deshalb keinen Platz bekamen an ihren Wunschunis und daher jetzt ins AdH rcken. So vllig bescheuert finde ich meine Bedenken daher nicht .
> Am meisten leiden dann natrlich die mit noch hheren Zahlen auf dem Zeugnis.
> 
> Wenn man sich die NC-Listen der letzten Semester anguckt und den Trend absieht, ist das nicht mehr feierlich.
> Gott sei Dank gibt's Unis, wo man seinen Schnitt verbessern kann (Kiel etc.).
> 
> 
> Krieg gar keine Ruhe mehr hier rein. Noch gut 7 Tage ...


Wird schon werden, welche OPs hast du nochmal?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Wird schon werden, welche OPs hast du nochmal?


OP 1: Magdeburg
OP 2: Halle
OP 3-6: gibt's nicht

Deswegen mach ich mich wohl gerade extra irre, weil ich mir anfangs wohl zu "sicher" war und nur zwei OPs genommen hab.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja ich hab nur 1 Op und das ist Homburg und ich hab 1,7 + Dienst...ich muss mir sorgen machen!

----------


## Hippietyp

kyutre, die Vorauswahl war, wie im letzten Semester, bei 1,64. Wie wahrscheinlich ist es dann, dass der NC um 0,3 anzieht?

----------


## freakobob

kurze zwischenfrage:

ist eigt der Wert vom adh 1 immer hher als vom adh2 ??

kann man das pauschal sagen?

----------


## konstantin

Der NC ist in der 1. Stufe immer haerter als in der 2. Stufe, aber das liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache...

----------


## *Pnktchen*

ja das kann so sagen: der NC sinkt um ca. 0,1-0,2 in der 2. AdH-Stufe!

----------


## Sweet Jane

Hab auch nur eine Op und das ist Dsseldorf. Hab 1,4, sollte ja eigentlich klappen :Woow:

----------


## freakobob

wrde denn zb jemand der heidelberg auf op 1 hat und mannheim auf op2 und der nicht im ersten verfahren einen platz bekommt, aber trotzdem ne hhere punktzahl hat, als einer der mannheim auf op 1 hat, dann schon einen platz in mannheim bekommen am 2. september? ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich meine; :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DocMartin

Wenn ich richtig verstanden hab, dann ist die Antwort meines Wissens ja^^

----------


## Kensington

> wrde denn zb jemand der heidelberg auf op 1 hat und mannheim auf op2 und der nicht im ersten verfahren einen platz bekommt, aber trotzdem ne hhere punktzahl hat, als einer der mannheim auf op 1 hat, dann schon einen platz in mannheim bekommen am 2. september? ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich meine;


hm,ok:
Du hast 1. Op Heidelberg
2. Op Mannheim
 1. AdH. -Wenn du in Hei. abgelehnt wirst, in Mannheim jedoch genommen wurdest erhlst du einen Bescheid.
- Wenn du in Hei. angenommen wirst, musst du nach Hei, wenn deine Punktzahl fr Mannheim nicht ausreicht (unwahrscheinlich)
2. AdH Hier bist du nurnoch drinne, wenn du vorher in deiner Op. 1 noh keinen Platz erhalten hast. 

Op 1 oder 2  ist eigentlich ja egal, nur versperrt dir dann Heidelberg eventuell die Mannheimtr ::-stud:

----------


## freakobob

gut dann wre es auch logisch, dass im 2. adh die punktzahl meistens niedriger ist.....

----------


## freakobob

ich hab noch ne frage;)

wei man eigt wie viele pltze im ersten adh vergeben werde!?
 weil es gibt doch eigt immer auch ein zweites adh?

----------


## Kensington

> ich hab noch ne frage;)
> 
> wei man eigt wie viele pltze im ersten adh vergeben werde!?
>  weil es gibt doch eigt immer auch ein zweites adh?


Ja, also im ersten werden doch logischerweise alle Pltze vergeben und dann sagen halt viele ab bzw. einfach nicht zu und diese Pltze werden dann im 2. vergeben, oder?!

----------


## freakobob

gut dann knnte es theoretisch auch kein zweites adh geben an einer uni.....ist aber denke ich eher unwahrscheinlich

----------


## fallenangel30487

> gut dann knnte es theoretisch auch kein zweites adh geben an einer uni.....ist aber denke ich eher unwahrscheinlich


Das wre der Fall, wenn alle Bewerber im die im 1.ADH einen Platz bekommen haben, diesen auch annehmen. Aber das geht nur an einer Uni die man nur auf OP 1 setzen kann.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> kyutre, die Vorauswahl war, wie im letzten Semester, bei 1,64. Wie wahrscheinlich ist es dann, dass der NC um 0,3 anzieht?


Naja ich dachte Vorauswahl heit, dass das aller geringstes Minimum ist, was man haben muss.

Ach ick wee doch auch nicht ^^.

Selbst nach monatelangem beschftigen mit ZVS & Co. bin ich vor allem was die Notentendenzen angeht noch groer Skeptiker und glaube, dass das dmmste passieren kann.

Und nein, ich bin nicht pessimistisch. Nur Realist.

Abgesehen davon ist der Thread hier ja zum Verrcktmachen da  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Medi2009

> gut dann knnte es theoretisch auch kein zweites adh geben an einer uni.....ist aber denke ich eher unwahrscheinlich


Das trifft nur fr Unis zu, die als Vorauswahl OP1 nehmen. Denn dann ist die Uni kaum "berbucht" und fr das AdH2 werden nur Pltze frei, die wirklich nicht angenommen worden sind. ( zB. wg. Wehrdienstleistenden)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Abgesehen davon ist der Thread hier ja zum Verrcktmachen da .


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....verrckt mach...so langsam bricht bei mir auch wieder die Panik aus! Ab Freitag werd ich hochschulstart mit mails bombadieren!!!!!! ::-angel:

----------


## Hippietyp

> Naja ich dachte Vorauswahl heit, dass das aller geringstes Minimum ist, was man haben muss.


Die Vorauswahl in MD ergibt sich ja aus DN und OP; wobei sechs(?) mal mehr Bewerber vorausgewhlt wurden. Da die Vorauswahlgrenze gleich blieb, ist es relativ unwarscheinlich, dass sich die DN der Bewerber stark verndert hat - mglich ist es natrlich.

----------


## Firefox

Was meint ihr, ist es sinnvoller hochschulstart.de ne Mail zu schicken oder anzurufen? Hab da noch nie angerufen und wei nicht so recht ob es sich lohnt, wegen Warteschlangen usw...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Was meint ihr, ist es sinnvoller hochschulstart.de ne Mail zu schicken oder anzurufen? Hab da noch nie angerufen und wei nicht so recht ob es sich lohnt, wegen Warteschlangen usw...


Solange du es nich vom Handy machst!
Frag mal Fallen, die hat schon ne gute Summe an die ZVS verbrannt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Solange du es nich vom Handy machst!
> Frag mal Fallen, die hat schon ne gute Summe an die ZVS verbrannt.


Oh ja 42 cent pro minute egal ob man durchkommt oder nicht.

----------


## hulahopp

> Oh ja 42 cent pro minute egal ob man durchkommt oder nicht.


Echt, na dann bin ich ja auf die nchste Rechnung gespannt. Einen Tag mal mindestens 50 x probiert.

----------


## hulahopp

> Selbst nach monatelangem beschftigen mit ZVS & Co. bin ich vor allem was die Notentendenzen angeht noch groer Skeptiker und glaube, dass das dmmste passieren kann.
> 
> Und nein, ich bin nicht pessimistisch. Nur Realist.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist der Thread hier ja zum Verrcktmachen da .


Hilft dir zwar nicht, aber meine Stimmungslage ist exakt die gleiche.

----------


## AntOn..

> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....verrckt mach...so langsam bricht bei mir auch wieder die Panik aus! Ab Freitag werd ich hochschulstart mit mails bombadieren!!!!!!


Bin schon zu verrckt, um zu suchen, ab wann es wohl Erfolg verspricht,Hochschulstart anzurufen.  :Aufgepasst!: 

Meint Ihr echt, das macht am Freitag schon Sinn??

----------


## Inelein

Ich glaub nicht, dass man vor allerfrhestens Dienstagnachmittag etwas erfhrt, wenn berhaupt dann schon.
Wrde mich aber sehr gerne eines Besseren belehren lassen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Echt, na dann bin ich ja auf die nchste Rechnung gespannt. Einen Tag mal mindestens 50 x probiert.


Ich hab ca. 50 nur an die ZVS bezahlt und bin gerade 1 oder 2 mal durchgekommen. Ich war letztes Jahr beim 1.ADH gerade auf RS Abschlussprfung und hatte weder Internet noch Festnetz also is mir nix anderes brig geblieben. Vom normalen Tel. ist das aber nicht so teuer.

----------


## pottmed

Am Freitag wird sicherlich noch nichts raus kommen. 

In der Abi-Quote und Wartezeit haben die sich auch bis Dienstag nachmittag Zeit gelassen.

----------


## Firefox

Wie lange dauerts in der Regel bis hochschulstart.de auf Emails antwortet?
Bestimmt 2-3 Werktage oder?

----------


## pottmed

Nein, habe bisher nie lnger als 12 Stunden gewartet. Auer natrlich am Wochenende.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bekomm die Antwort normal auch entweder am gleichen Tag oder sptestens am nchsten. Auer am WE eben aber dann kommt die Antwort immer Montags.

----------


## Abitussi10

laaangeweileeeee

----------


## DocMartin

Mach doch Praktikum, dann geniet du jede freie Minute  :hmmm...: 

Aber ich kann mich auch grad nicht berwinden zum Sport loszugehen...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich geh jetzt meinen Baby Kater besuchen.

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich gehe nun zu einer Freundin und wir kochen indisch  :Smilie:  Dazu gibts einen leckeren Chianti  :Love: 

oh mann, ich hab mich irgendwie erkltet und es sitzt aber in den Nebenhhlen. Wenn ich morgen immer noch en Drhnschdel hab, werd ich mir mal Gelomytrol holen. Das hilft bei mir echt immer super. 

Hat einer noch einen anderen guten Tipp?

----------


## Laurice

> Hat einer noch einen anderen guten Tipp?


sinupret

----------


## DocMartin

Kommt drauf an, ob dein Drhnschdel dann von der Erkltung oder vom Chianti herrhrt^^  :bhh: 

btw: Ich mag kein Rotwein ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich gehe nun zu einer Freundin und wir kochen indisch  Dazu gibts einen leckeren Chianti 
> 
> oh mann, ich hab mich irgendwie erkltet und es sitzt aber in den Nebenhhlen. Wenn ich morgen immer noch en Drhnschdel hab, werd ich mir mal Gelomytrol holen. Das hilft bei mir echt immer super. 
> 
> Hat einer noch einen anderen guten Tipp?


mmm indisch find ich auch lecker! Magst du mir was vorbei bringen? *g*

----------


## Anti-MG

man ey..da hamburg sich jetzt erledigt hat,muss ich doch wieder alles auf homburg setzen,aber mit 1,8 und dienst kann ich das wohl auch dieses jahr gepflegt in die tonne hauen...so ein mist!!!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> man ey..da hamburg sich jetzt erledigt hat,muss ich doch wieder alles auf homburg setzen,aber mit 1,8 und dienst kann ich das wohl auch dieses jahr gepflegt in die tonne hauen...so ein mist!!!!!!


Welche OPs hast du denn sonst noch so? Hast du TMS?

----------


## Anti-MG

ja,TMS hab ich..leider nur 1,8 bringt mir also nix...
hatte hamburh halt auf 1
dann homburg und den rest kann man ja noch mehr vergessen

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ja,TMS hab ich..leider nur 1,8 bringt mir also nix...
> hatte hamburh halt auf 1
> dann homburg und den rest kann man ja noch mehr vergessen


 Ja das ist echt bld. Wieviel Punkte httest du denn in Mannheim?

----------


## Anti-MG

hatte es mal berechnet,aber wieder vergessen..zu wenig auf jedenfall

----------


## Voodoo90

Kurzes OffTopic:

Knnt ihr auch keine Nachrichten mehr verschicken oder lesen? Bei mir fehlt die Funktion einfach.

----------


## fallenangel30487

mm ja das ist bld... aber ich glaube fast nicht dass 1,8 reicht. Ich hoffe ja auch auf Homburg und bin schon total in Panik mit 1,7 und Dienst.

@Voodoo
geht bei mir auch nicht.

----------


## Hanna**

@ voodoo:

ich denke das mit den nachrichten liegt daran, dass gerade physikum ist. einige funktionen fehlen dann immer, damit der server nicht so schnell berlastet ist. also das wre zumindest meine erklrung^^

----------


## Anti-MG

1,8 wird nicht reichen...das genau ist mein problem*heul*

----------


## Kyutrexx

> @ voodoo:
> 
> ich denke das mit den nachrichten liegt daran, dass gerade physikum ist. einige funktionen fehlen dann immer, damit der server nicht so schnell berlastet ist. also das wre zumindest meine erklrung^^


Deswegen sind im Moment wahrscheinlich auch wieder die Avatare abgeschaltet.


*PANIK SCHIIIIIIEB*
*LANGWEIIIIIIIIIIL*
*KEINE LUST MEHR AUF WARTEN HAB*

----------


## fallenangel30487

> *PANIK SCHIIIIIIEB*
> *LANGWEIIIIIIIIIIL*
> *KEINE LUST MEHR AUF WARTEN HAB*


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## DocMartin

So, Martin geht Joggen um den Wartestress abzubauen^^  :Top:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> So, Martin geht Joggen um den Wartestress abzubauen^^


Sehr gut.

Whrend du das Grne erkunderst, erkunde ich die 2. und die 3. Staffel von How I Met Your Mother  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## DocMartin

...und ich mach weiter mit der 6. Staffel von Scrubs  ::-dance:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> ...und ich mach weiter mit der 6. Staffel von Scrubs


Steht bei mir im DVD Regal ^^ ...

Natrlich auch ne exzellente Serie!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Kennt jemand True Blood?
Habt ihr mal rausgefunden was Sookie ist? Bin grad bei Staffel 3 und da kommt das grad so raus... aber was sie jetzt wirklich ist wei ich immer noch nicht.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Boa hatte grad nen halben Herzinfarkt...war auf hochschulstart.de und leses das:
Am 26.08.2010 stehen die Ergebnisse der 2. Stufe

dachte dann wie jetzt schon...coooooooooooooooooooooooool...
scroll dann runter steht da:
des Service-Verfahrens fest. http://tinyurl.com/2fbwvgr about 4 hours ago


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...wills jetzt endlich wissen!

----------


## Abitussi10

:Grinnnss!: nnoch 8 tage - - - tief durchatmen

----------


## hulahopp

Warum hat der blde August  31 Tage?

----------


## DocMartin

So Leute, ich hab grad die Zusagen frs Auswahlgesprch in Dresden erhalten  :Top: 

Jetzt muss ich nen 3 Minutenvortrag ber die Resorption von Nhrstoffen halten. Ich hasse Kurzvortrge, fand das in der Schule immer schon knapp mit den 45 bzw. 90 Minuten^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wie lange hast du denn Zeit das vorzubereiten? Ich hab irgendwie bei sowas auch immer viel lnger gebraucht als ich geplant hatte. Hab mal in Bio nen Vortrag bers Herz gehalten. Zeit waren 45 min. im Endeffekt waren es fast 60 die ich gebraucht hatte. Bekam dann noch die halbe Mathe Stunde dazu *g* Ich hatte halt ein AED mit EKG dabei und irgendwie wollte jeder mal ein EKG geschrieben bekommen *g*
Naja wnsch dir auf jedenfall viel Glck beim AWG.

----------


## DocMartin

Danke, habs am 3. September, also noch 9 Tage ohne heute  ::-stud:  jetzt heit es  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :Love:

----------


## Laurice

Ob schon Einladungen frs Berliner AWG da sind?  :Hh?:

----------


## Abitussi10

Grrrrrrrr... ich bekomm noch die Krise!!!

Bei mir ist eh alles schon sooo ein Wirr-Warr und nun auch noch die Drecks-Warterei!!! *heul*

Das ist doch ********! Auerdem hab ich nun schon den dritten Tag in Folge Kopfweh!!! So ein Misssssssst! Ah! Zum  :kotzen:

----------


## Abitussi10

cool, mein Fkalwort wird automatisch mir ********* dargestellt *grins*

----------


## fallenangel30487

Irgendwie war ich die letzten Tage recht relaxed und auch relativ optimistisch aber jetzt hab ich voll die Aggro Phase!!!!

----------


## Phoen1x

Aus einem anderen Forum habe ich die angeblichen Ergebnisse der Charit:

Direktaufnahme: bis 1010
AWG: alle mit mehr als 970, alle mit genau 970 per Losentscheid

Ich garantiere nicht zu 100%, dass das stimmt.

zum Vergleich: SS2010

Direktaufnahme: bis 920
AWG: alle mit mehr als 880, alle mit genau 880 per Losentscheid

Ich selbste habe jetzt 970 Punkte und bin ja gespannt, ob ich ausgelost wurde. Wenn es jetzt nicht klappt, msste ich ja wenigstens zum SS2011 gute Chancen haben oder?

----------


## Firefox

@fallenangel
wrde deine PN gern lesen, aber geht ja z.Z. wegen der Deaktivierung nicht...

naja trotzdem danke schonmal fr die Antwort!

LG
FF

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @fallenangel
> wrde deine PN gern lesen, aber geht ja z.Z. wegen der Deaktivierung nicht...
> 
> naja trotzdem danke schonmal fr die Antwort!
> 
> LG
> FF


Kein Thema...irgendwie schmeit mich medilearn andauernd raus und ich muss mich alle paar Minuten wieder neu einloggen ist das bei euch auch so?

----------


## Firefox

Ja, insbesondere wenn ich auf Antworten klicke und was schreiben will...

----------


## LilacAngel

> Kein Thema...irgendwie schmeit mich medilearn andauernd raus und ich muss mich alle paar Minuten wieder neu einloggen ist das bei euch auch so?


Nein, irgendwie nich ;) Verschwrung...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hulahopp

> Ja, insbesondere wenn ich auf Antworten klicke und was schreiben will...


Hatte ich auch schon oft. Im Moment gerade nicht, vielleicht weil ich auf "eingeloggt bleiben" geklickt habe.

----------


## kab

das ist ihre Strategie... Psychospielchen, um unseren sowieso schon von der Warterei gequlten Geist weiter zu zermrben.

----------


## Inelein

> das ist ihre Strategie... Psychospielchen, um unseren sowieso schon von der Warterei gequlten Geist weiter zu zermrben.


Leicht paranoid?  :bhh:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Leicht paranoid?


Die Frage ist doch eher, ob und warum du NICHT paranoid bist.
Schlielich sind sie hinter uns her.

 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ihr seit ja nur neidisch weil die leisen Stimmen nur zu mir sprechen...*g*
Ich bin Schizophren......ich auch!  :Grinnnss!: 

Wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..bei mir is grad alle voll riesig...hat echt schon was von Psychoterror....warum spielen die die ganze Zeit an den Einstellungen rum?

----------


## Laurice

ZM Punktzahlen Charit: 840 fr AWG und 890 fr Direktzulassung. Inoffiziell, natrlich.

*HEULZ*
10 Punkte Unterschied  :Oh nee...: 
Also jetzt nochmal alllllesss geben und mit Vollgas ins Gesprch...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ZM Punktzahlen Charit: 840 fr AWG und 890 fr Direktzulassung. Inoffiziell, natrlich.
> 
> *HEULZ*
> 10 Punkte Unterschied 
> Also jetzt nochmal alllllesss geben und mit Vollgas ins Gesprch...


Woher wisst ihr denn das alle????? Ich wills doch auch endlich fr Homburg wissen!!!! *heul*

----------


## Laurice

Na Hom macht doch keine Auswahlgesprche oder??
*zappelig*
Motivationsschreiben raussuchen... Gesprchssituation ben... mhhhh.... 
Habt ihr Beispiele fr gemeine Fragen, auf die man ne gute Antwort schon im Vorraus wissen kann? Z.B. "Haben Sie Schwchen" (das is gemein, wenn man sich nich vllig blostellen will, aber man kann sich ja vorher schon eine aussuchen)

Grezi

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ne leider nicht....aber gerade deswegen mssten die doch schon was wissen...so ne Liste is doch schnell erstellt. Und die ganzen Leute von den AWGs bekommen doch eh erst in der 2. ADH Stufe ne Zulassung (zumind. die meisten).
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...ich wills endlich wissen!

----------


## Romana

Noch eine Woche! WAAAAAAAAH! Ich dreh noch durch!  :Wand: 
Man, danach brauch ich erstmal Urlaub...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laurice

> Ne leider nicht....aber gerade deswegen mssten die doch schon was wissen...so ne Liste is doch schnell erstellt. Und die ganzen Leute von den AWGs bekommen doch eh erst in der 2. ADH Stufe ne Zulassung (zumind. die meisten).
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...ich wills endlich wissen!


Ich auch!!! Kannste nicht mal ne Mail dahin schicken?

Hab auch mal ne Frage: in meiner Antwortmail steht drinnen:

"890 Punkte reichen fr die direkte Aufnahme"

ich finde das etwas schwammig. Heit das, wie sonst immer, der letzte angenommene Bewerber hatte 890 (das hiee ja, dass 890 nicht unbedingt reichen) oder heit das, dass vielleicht EINER mit 880 direkt zugelassen wurde? *wuschig* *arghhh*

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich denke das heit dass alle mit 890 reingekommPen sind. 

Hab schon nachgefragt und am Montag hie es, dass sie bis jetzt nur die Namen der Teilnehmner am ADH haben und noch keine Auswahlgrenze. 
Aber ich kann ja mal noch ne mail schreiben. 
An wen hast du denn genauch geschrieben? Studiensekretariat, Leiter der Vorklinik???

----------


## Laurice

Nee, Charit-Kontaktformular. Geantwortet hat eine studentische Hilfskraft.

Beim AWG war sie genauer: 
"ab 840 Punkte werden Sie zu einem Auswahlgesprch eingeladen"
D.h. mit 840 hat man ziemliches Schwein dabeizusein, man knnt genauso gut auch nich dabeisein. 

Ich hab aber 880... vielleicht, vielleicht, vielleicht hat es ja doch geklappt. Oder der letzte Bewerber war auch gleichzeitig der letzte mit 890. HERRJE bin ich wuschig. 

Dafr kommt bei MTV grad ne Linkin Park Sendung. Sehr Geil! 
Und jemine, ich wrd so gerne Sport machen zum Ablenken aber bin verletzt und auerdem regnets  :Keks:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nee, Charit-Kontaktformular. Geantwortet hat eine studentische Hilfskraft.
> 
> Beim AWG war sie genauer: 
> "ab 840 Punkte werden Sie zu einem Auswahlgesprch eingeladen"
> D.h. mit 840 hat man ziemliches Schwein dabeizusein, man knnt genauso gut auch nich dabeisein. 
> 
> Ich hab aber 880... vielleicht, vielleicht, vielleicht hat es ja doch geklappt. Oder der letzte Bewerber war auch gleichzeitig der letzte mit 890. HERRJE bin ich wuschig. 
> 
> Dafr kommt bei MTV grad ne Linkin Park Sendung. Sehr Geil! 
> Und jemine, ich wrd so gerne Sport machen zum Ablenken aber bin verletzt und auerdem regnets


Naja aber dann bist du ja aufjedenfall mal bei AWG dabei ist doch super. Besser als nichts...ich schreib mal ne mail ans Studiensekretariat, vieleicht kommt ja was zurck... Meint ihr hochschulstart lsst morgen oder am Montag schon was verlauten?

----------


## Laurice

Ne ich denke die schreiben dann "Das is Sache der Hochschulen" oder "die Hochschulen haben noch nix bermittelt" oder so. Aber versuchen kannstes ja mal, wr cool. 

Ja, dann muss ich bei diesem AWG rocken... Nein so wird das nix. Ich WILL rocken. Ich KANN rocken. Ich DARF....
 :Loove: 





#Shadow of the day

----------


## fallenangel30487

So ziemlich das gleich hat die Uni am Montag zu mir gesagt. Wir haben alles an hochschulstart abgegeben, die Auswahlgrenzen werden wohl erst bei hochschulstart zu erfragen sein....
Irgendwie find ich von dem Typ dem ich schreiben mchte keine email addy nur ne Telefonnummer und da hab ich ja erst angerufen. 
brigens meinte der am Telefon dass sie nur Schtzungen abgeben knnen und die lgen bei 1,7 aber das wussten wir ja...aber schtzen kann man ja viel.

----------


## Romana

Hat man denn letztes Jahr berhaupt schon irgendetwas Konkretes vor dem 02.09. (oder welcher Tag das da war) aus hochschulstart/den Unis herausgekriegt?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja einen Tag vorher am 1.9 mittags ab 14 Uhr glaub ich...war aber bei wz und abibesten auchso. Die mssen ja die Bescheide Mittwochs schon ausdrucken wenn sie Donnerstags morgens schon rausgeschickt werden. Aber Donnerstags am 2.9 ist es auf jedenfall online.

----------


## Romana

Ah, das macht Sinn. 
Also wahrscheinlich nur noch 6 Tage!!! Wuhu!... Elende Warterei...  :kotzen:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab nur gedacht weil ja Berlin auch schon Auswahlgrenzen raus gegeben hat, dass es vieleicht bei den anderen Unis am Telefon auch schon was gibt. Wie gesagt am Montag wusste die Uni in Homburg noch nix, aber das kann sich ja schon wieder gendert haben. 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

Oh man....ich wills wissen... naja ich werd beim 1. adh wohl nur mit nem kleinen Wunder rein kommen aber zumind. wei man dann mal den aktuellen NC. Und letztes Jahr meinte die von der ZVS dann auch ja das wird dann wahrscheinlich im 2. 1,7 mit Dienst...war dann auch so....
Bitte Bitte Bitte....1,7 ohne Dienst dann bin ich drin...ich will ich will ich will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Habs auch schon the secret like beim Universum bestellt....wollen wir mal hoffen das es was wird!

----------


## Laurice

o mann ich brauch urlaub... jemand n flugticket zu verschenken?

----------


## Romana

Leider nicht, wenn ja, wrde ich wohl selber damit wegfliegen.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab auch schon beim Universum bestellt  :Grinnnss!: . Glaube zwar nicht dran, aber man sollte ja keine Mglichkeit auslassen...  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Leider nicht, wenn ja, wrde ich wohl selber damit wegfliegen.


Wieviel Punkte hast du denn in HD?

----------


## Romana

59,09... Wenn der Anstieg nicht zu stark ist, sollte es ja eigentlich klappen... Hach, aber beruhigen tut mich das auch nicht so richtig. ARRRRGH!

----------


## Abitussi10

Urlaub, das wr was^^

Hab leider meinen ganzen Urlaub verbraten ums Abi nachzuholen und mit der Knete ists auch so ne Sache... Meine Ersparnisse sind ja eigentlich fr das teure Medizinstudium gedacht...

Puuuuuhhhh - diese Warterei... Trume schon davon... Zugelassen oder nich zugelassen - das ist hier die Frage  :Nixweiss: 

So einen Mist trum ich grad. Hab getrumt, dass ich keinen Platz bekommen hab und mich mit nem Latte Machiato vergiftet hab (Laktose-berempfindlichkeit)  :kotzen:  *lach*

Sooo ein Bldsinn!

Trumt ihr auch schon von der ZVS?

----------


## Romana

*g* Also ich hab letztens getrumt, dass ich einen Studienplatz in Wien bekommen htte, dabei habe ich mich da garnicht beworben.  :Grinnnss!:  Und mein Vater war total unzufrieden mit meinem Platz in Wien... Seltsam.

Naja, ich war leider dieses Jahr Anfang Juli schon in Urlaub. Wr ich doch spter gefahren...

----------


## Laurice

ich hab vom auswahlgesprch getrumt und die personen dort waren aus gips (zahnmedizin-bewerbung)
 ::-angel:

----------


## Romana

> ich hab vom auswahlgesprch getrumt und die personen dort waren aus gips (zahnmedizin-bewerbung)


So knnen sie wenigstens auch keine unangenehmen Fragen stellen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Urlaub, das wr was^^
> 
> Hab leider meinen ganzen Urlaub verbraten ums Abi nachzuholen und mit der Knete ists auch so ne Sache... Meine Ersparnisse sind ja eigentlich fr das teure Medizinstudium gedacht...
> 
> Puuuuuhhhh - diese Warterei... Trume schon davon... Zugelassen oder nich zugelassen - das ist hier die Frage 
> 
> So einen Mist trum ich grad. Hab getrumt, dass ich keinen Platz bekommen hab und mich mit nem Latte Machiato vergiftet hab (Laktose-berempfindlichkeit)  *lach*
> 
> Sooo ein Bldsinn!
> ...


Hab zwar jetzt erst mal frei aber kein Geld fr nen Urlaub. Leider....mein letztes Geld das nicht frs Studium ist hab ich fr ne Kche ausgegeben. 
Jetzt is nur noch das Geld fr das Ersti Set und die Semesterbeitrge da. 

Wie gut dass es im Saarland keine Studiengebhren mehr gibt, sonst knnt ich das mit der Wohnung gleich mal vergessen. *g*

Ich hab heut nacht auch voll den Schreck bekommen. Hab wohl getrumt dass sich ne Spinne ber mir abseilt und das war so im Halbschlaf...hab dann gedacht das wr wirklich passiert und bin aus dem Schlafzimmer gestrmt bis ich bemerkt hab dass dort ja noch das Licht aus ist und ich gar keine Spinne gesehen haben kann....puh...dachte schon ich muss jetzt auf der Couch schlafen. 
Und dann hab ich getrumt dass ich am Donnerstag an online geh und halt aus neugier einfach mal auch hochschulstart ne Zulassung finde...
boa mir gehts schon die ganze Zeit so....manchmal Trum ich dass ich keine bekomm, dann wieder dass ich eine bekomm....HILFE!

----------


## Geerthe

zvs................zvs..................zvs

es gibt nur noch diese Stiftung und alles dreht sich um die verschiedenen Mglichkeiten der Auswahl und ob es reicht.

es gibt nicht wirklich ein anderes Thema.........

----------


## Abitussi10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVpt_NIomNU

i wish i could flyyyyyy awayyyy!!!!

----------


## Romana

> zvs................zvs..................zvs


Genau so sieht es die letzten Wochen in meinem Kopf aus...  :peng:

----------


## fallenangel30487

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TecYs5J4jdw

Depri Mucke! Passend zu meiner aktuellen Aggro Stimmung *g*

----------


## Laurice

> So knnen sie wenigstens auch keine unangenehmen Fragen stellen


das ist der versteckte wunsch dahinter!
jaja wir sind schon die perfekten mediziner. psycho: check!

und da muss man sich soooooooonen kopp machen obwohl 1,7 doch schon ein hervorragendes abi ist. kranke welt

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich hab die Zeit sinnvoll genutzt und war heute Impfungen auffrischen  ::-stud: 

Hehehehe und nun mach ich mich mal gleich ber en paar Steuererklrungen her...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> das ist der versteckte wunsch dahinter!
> jaja wir sind schon die perfekten mediziner. psycho: check!
> 
> und da muss man sich soooooooonen kopp machen obwohl 1,7 doch schon ein hervorragendes abi ist. kranke welt


Das stimmt allerdings...1,7 ist so sch****.... mit 1,6 hast du ganz gute Chancen und mit 1,8 wei du dass es wahrscheinlich eh nix wird (ohne TMS, AWG oder sonst wie) aber mit 1,7 kanns sein, kanns nicht sein...wei man nicht.....

----------


## Firefox

Wie wr's mit ein bisschen Scooter? :-P

Das sprengt doch mal den Rahmen^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Leute gibt Gas....bald haben wir die 1000 Seiten geknackt *g*

----------


## Romana

> Leute gibt Gas....bald haben wir die 1000 Seiten geknackt *g*


Hehe, hoffentlich funktioniert der Zhler auch im vierstelligen Bereich.

----------


## Laurice

Beim "Wie-stehen-meine-Chancen"-Fred funktionierts bei mir nur so halb  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Romana

Ah, stimmt ja. Da konnte ich auch bei 1494 hnlich einfach nicht mehr die nchste Seite anklicken, es wurde einfach immer wieder 1494 geffnet... Hoffentlich steht das diesem Fred nicht auch bevor, aber bis dahin is ja noch was Zeit...

----------


## Laurice

Ich les inzwischen alle Beitrge des Zahniforums. Hab ganz hinten angefangen und bin inzwischen auf Seite 44. Ich Freak.  :Top:

----------


## Romana

Sowas kenn ich, da hat man wenigstens was zu tun...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab jetzt mal ne mail an die Uni Homburg geschrieben...vieleicht bekomm ich ja ne Antwort. 
Heut mittag geh ich zur Ablenkung ins Tierheim ein bisschen im Katzenhaus helfen...die freuen sich immer ber Hilfe...

----------


## Geerthe

Das ist eine vorbildliche Idee.

Wunderbar!!!!!!!!!

und andere sozial Dinge sollten es noch sein, auf die man sich strzen kann, bis endlich diese Warterei ein Ende hat.....

Bitte neue Infos von Homburg hier schreiben.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Unglaublich aber wahr heut abend geh ich sogar noch ins DRK *g*
cool reimt sich sogar...

Ja wenn die Uni sich meldet schreib ichs euch gleich aber die schreiben bestimmt dass sie noch nix wissen und dass man sich an hochschulstart wenden soll....da drauf verwette ich mein wertes Hinterteil!

----------


## DocMartin

Mir ist heute mein erster Patient gestorben. Also hab ich heute auch meine erste Leiche gesehen und das ist schon ziemlich seltsam, vor allem, weil ich ihm 2 Minuten vorm Tod noch das Essen gebracht hab, hab mich aber nicht lange bei ihm aufgehalten, weil der so krass gestunken hat. Wenigstens ist er friedlich eingeschlafen...RIP

----------


## jona1708

Oh man, das ist ja krass. Aber da sollte man durch als angehender Arzt.

Leute liebe Leute, ich bin im Urlaub oder wie man das nennen kann.
Ihr wollt Wrme?
Nee, lieber nicht, die Khle in Deutschland nicht ersetztbar.
Hier ist es 29Grad.... ZU HAUSE!!! Trotz Klimaanlag, wenn die nmlich abgeschaltet wird steigt die Temperatur wieder.
Und Drauen, geschtze 38 Grad, gefhlte 50 Grad.

Aber wenigstens muss ich nicht an das ganze Warten und Warten und Warten denken.  :kotzen:

----------


## Asclepia

Als ich auf der Onkologie gearbetet habe, sind die Patienten fast reihenweise gestorben. Nach 8 Wochen Arbeit dort, habe ich mich bald nicht mehr getraut die Todesanzeigen in der Zeitung zu lesen. Einmal sogar waren es 2 Todesanzeigen nebeneinander, die zusammen bei uns im Doppelzimmer gelegen hatten. 
Gleiches galt bei der Diakonie, am Ende kannte ich fast alle alten Leute hier im Umkreis und somit auch die Anzeigen in der Zeitung.
Nach 3 Jahren Ausbildung im nahegelegenen KH war es echt heftig. Viele Patienten hatte ich mehrmals auf verschiedenen Stationen. 
Gut das ich jetzt 45min Fahrzeit habe, Patienten habe ich noch nie wiedergetroffen, wir verlegen meist ins Heimatkrankenhaus. Und von den Todesanzeigen kenne ich auch keine mehr. Das ist ein Teil vom Job, der verdammt hart ist. 
Jetzt 1 Jahr auf Intensiv und ich war erst einmal im Keller (und das auch noch nachts, fr den Patienten war es lang erkmpfte Erlsung)

----------


## Lennni

Hab gerade ein Schreiben von der Charit bekommen und wurde zum AWG eingeladen ::-winky: . Jetzt hab ich noch 2 Wochen Zeit, um mich verrckt zu machen und beim AWG kein vernnftiges Wort ber die Lippen zu bringen. Bin voll aufgeregt  :Blush: . Ich hoffe mal, dass die einen da nicht allzusehr qulen...

----------


## kab

> Ich hoffe mal, dass die einen da nicht allzusehr qulen...


mannmannmann, Dir kann mans aber auch nicht recht machen :P

eingeladen zu werden ist doch schon mal verdammt geil und immerhin bedeutet es einen kleinen Schritt mehr in Richtung Studienplatz als nicht eingeladen zu sein! immer positiv denken ;)

----------


## _Natalie_

Sag mal fallen, irgendwie les ich aus deinen Beitrgen eine ausgeprgte Tierliebe raus, wre Tiermedizin nichts fr dich? Falls Human nichts wird, bei Tiermedizin ist der nc ja niedriger.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Sag mal fallen, irgendwie les ich aus deinen Beitrgen eine ausgeprgte Tierliebe raus, wre Tiermedizin nichts fr dich? Falls Human nichts wird, bei Tiermedizin ist der nc ja niedriger.


Fnde ich auch cool is aber so gar nix fr mich. Ich msste da tglich Besitzer erwrgen und htte bestimmt 30 Tiere zuhause *g*
Ich kann aber auch keinem Tier weh machen, knnte auch niemals eins einschlfern oder so ....

----------


## Beniamin

@ DocMartin : wann hat er denn gestunken? 
Du hast geschrieben, dass du ihm 2 min davor das Essen gebracht hast...
Wurde er so spt aufgefunden?
Aus Erfahrung : nach 2 min hat er nicht gestunken ; die Ursache oder die Schutzhosen waren das , aber nicht er....

----------


## Laurice

*verrcktmach* vielleicht doch direkt zugelassen?!?! kein brief!! immer noch nicht und ich komme aus Berlin! waaaaaaaaaa  ::-oopss:  




@lennni ich war letztes ss beim awg (hat nich geklappt...) und ne bekannte (die hat den platz sogar bekommen) im ss davor auch. soll ich berichten, schreib ne pn.
auch ein wichtiger tipp: lies dir protokolle von gesprchen durch. gibt ne menge, auf einer seite gibts sogar ne riesenlange sammlung. und da isses nich mal so wichtig obs dresden oder berlin is, ist immerhin jedesmal ein awg (:

----------


## *Pnktchen*

glaubt ihr, die von der Zvs rcken heute schon was heraus? :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
ich tippe ja eher auf montag...

----------


## Laurice

vielleicht die hochschule selber... wo hastn dich beworben`?

----------


## pottmed

Ich garantiere, dass heute noch niemand etwas sagt. Frhestens Dienstag  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Abitussi10

Uni Frankfurt... Die Dame meinte zu mir, dass sie nix sagen darf *heul*

----------


## Abitussi10

Antwort ZVS:

_Sehr geehrte Frau,

die Bescheide werden am 02. und 23.09. verschickt.
Bisher liegen uns noch keine Ergebnisse vor.

Mit freundlichen Gren
Ihre Gruppe 02_

----------


## Abitussi10

In Halle erreich ich niemanden!!! AHhhhhhh... Heul... Schnief...

----------


## Abitussi10

Bin ich eigentlich die einzige die sich grad verrckt macht?!?!

Uuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

----------


## fallenangel30487

Antwort von Homburg:

Liebe Frau..............,

den aktuellen NC an der Universitt des Saarlandes, Campus Homburg, 
erfahren Sie ber die Seite www.hochschulstart.de
Auch die 60 % Studienpltze, die im ADH vergeben werden, werden in 
unseren Fall von der ehemaligen ZVS verwaltet.
Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, es ist zur Zeit dort noch nichts 
verffentlicht:
http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1787

Mit freundlichen Gren,
Hilde Zapp

Also wie erwartet mal wieder nix neues! 
Hat mal jemand bei hochschulstart angerufen?

----------


## LilacAngel

> Uni Frankfurt... Die Dame meinte zu mir, dass sie nix sagen darf *heul*


Das sagen die immer ;)

----------


## Abitussi10

Die sind doch alle gagaga!
Wenn ich das Studium beginne, hab ich schon nen fetten ZVS Schaden  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich dreh auch gleich durch...das WE wird glaub ich die Hlle! 
Man kann mir doch echt keiner erzhlen dass die angeblich noch gar nichts wissen! Die wollen uns nur qulen und lachen sich drber kaputt das wir uns jetzt so wahnsinnig machen und sie ja schon alles wissen!

----------


## Abitussi10

Ja Fallen das kannst du laut sagen!!!!!

Saddisten sind das!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja nchste Woche ist es soweit und ich dreh gleich durch weil ich wahrscheinlich mind. bis 23.9 warten muss!

----------


## Firefox

Aber man kann ja schon zumindest erste Ergebnisse erfahren. Dann hat man ja wenigstens schon ein bisschen Gewissheit...je nachdem ob positiv oder negativ.

LG

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Aber man kann ja schon zumindest erste Ergebnisse erfahren. Dann hat man ja wenigstens schon ein bisschen Gewissheit...je nachdem ob positiv oder negativ.
> 
> LG


Ja das stimmt... aber wenn die sagen aktueller NC in Homburg ist 1,6 wovon ich mal ausgehe, dann mach ich mich bis zum 23. nur noch mehr verrckt. Das is dann wieder so wie im letzten Jahr.... hoffen und bangen!

----------


## Anti-MG

@fallenangel
keinen stress,ich glaube,das klappt dieses jahr bei dir!!
wie viele wartesemester hast du jetzt eigentlich?
ich mache mir seit ein paar tagen berhaupt keinen stress mehr,habe beschlossen,dass mein leben eigentlich zu kurz ist,um mich 2 jahre lang verrckt zu machen ohne ein ende in sicht zu haben.
 :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Leider nur 2. Die Ausbildung vorm Abi zhlt ja nicht mehr zu den WS.

----------


## Die Niere

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass die ZVS Liste ber Telefonterroristen fhrt und diese dann bei dem Auswahlverfahren extra benachteiligt  :hmmm...: 

gruesse, die niere

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja das is wie bei der Telekomik...die sehen die Nummer und drcken dich mal gleich in die Warteschleife weil sie wissen dass sie ja ansonsten was arbeiten mssen *g* Wenn sie die Nummer noch nicht knnen kannst du ja noch Glck haben...
Wie gut dass ich immer meine Nummer ausschalte :Grinnnss!:  :bhh:

----------


## Sophia_91

@fallenangel:
ich glaub, das klappt dieses jahr bestimmt! du musst immer bedenken, dass der doppeljahrgang aus saarland weg ist, kann also sogar durchaus sein, dass der nc eher etwas schlechter wird.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @fallenangel:
> ich glaub, das klappt dieses jahr bestimmt! du musst immer bedenken, dass der doppeljahrgang aus saarland weg ist, kann also sogar durchaus sein, dass der nc eher etwas schlechter wird.


Ja das hoffe ich auch...1,7 wr super...da ich ja Dienst hab wr ich dabei....
oh man ich bin gerade so aufgeregt...

----------


## Sophia_91

also ich mach mich mittlerweile auch total verrckt...
aber der nc im saarland war in den letzten jahren IMMER bei 1,8 und dann kam der doppeljahrgang, dann war er bi 1,7... von daher versuchen wirs mal positiv zu sehen  :Smilie: .
allerdings kann ichs nicht richtig einschtzen wegen der hheren bewerberzahl..aber so viele mehr sinds im saarland ja dieses jahr nicht,oder?!

----------


## pottmed

Die hheren Bewerberzahlen werden sich leider bestimmt auch im Saarland auswirken. Viele Bewerber sind absolut nicht ortsgebunden und gehen berall hin, Hauptsache Studienplatz. 

Ich hoffe fr Euch, dass 1,7 reichen wird, aber es wird sicherlich eine enge Kiste  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Und man stelle sich erst vor, wie sich das die kommenden Jahre entwickelt.  :Woow: 

Da mchte man gar nich dran denken, fr die, die nach einem kommen ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich denke auch dass es recht eng wird...1,8 wird es bestimmt nicht mehr. Wobei die 29 Pltze mehr im Saarland den NC dort wohl erstmal stabil halten werden...hoffe ich *g*

----------


## Laurice

< Charitstudentin!!!
Ich liebe euch alle!  :Love:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab ein leichtes Grinsen im Gesicht  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

cool...hast du nen Platz bekommen? Woher weit du das schon???
Herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## AntOn..

> < Charitstudentin!!!
> Ich liebe euch alle! 
> Hab ein leichtes Grinsen im Gesicht


WOW, woher weit Du das????

Aber HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH :Party:

----------


## _Natalie_

Glckwunsch auch von mir  :Smilie: 
Muss n geiles Gefhl sein  :Top:

----------


## Abitussi10

Glckwunsch, aber bitte lasse uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben, woher du die Infomationen hast?

----------


## Laurice

---> PM*3
Gehe jetzt zum Training und heut abend gibts Sekt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab heute bei der Uni Gie :Aufgepasst!: en angerufenwg. evtl. NC. Jetzt wollt die meine Daisy-Nummer wissen und sagt: Sie sind nicht als Bewerber registroert. Ich hab dann gemeint, dass ich halt nicht genommen bin, aber die meinte nein, sie sind gar nicht als Bewerber angekommen. Ich hab aber von hochschulstart das Besttigungsschreiben bekommen. Muss jetzt am MO noch mal anrufen!!!  Hilfe, mag einer von euch mal anrufen und fragen, ob das bei euch auch so ist? HHHHHIIILLLFFFFEEEEeE!
Oder heit das, dass ich an einer hheren OP zugelassen wurde (seeeehr unwahrscheinlich mit 1,6)

----------


## hulahopp

Ist vielleicht eine blde Frage, aber du hast dort nicht zufllig deine Anton-ID, sondern tatschlich die Reg. Nr. angegeben? Haben bei mir beide 9 Stellen und fangen hnlich an.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich glaub der  Fehler ist ausgeschlossen, weil ich die Nummer auf meinem Ablehnungsbescheid angegeben hab (die man ja angeben muss, oder) und nachdem das nicht geklappt hat, hat sie nach meinem Namen gefragt und da auch nix gefunden. Man, das ist meine einzig reelle Chance. Kann es wirklich sein, dass ich an ner hheren OP drin bin? Wenn die den Fehler gemacht haben, was passiert dann, ich hab ja nix falsch gemacht ??!!! :Traurig:

----------


## DocMartin

> @ DocMartin : wann hat er denn gestunken? 
> Du hast geschrieben, dass du ihm 2 min davor das Essen gebracht hast...
> Wurde er so spt aufgefunden?
> Aus Erfahrung : nach 2 min hat er nicht gestunken ; die Ursache oder die Schutzhosen waren das , aber nicht er....


Nene, meinte ich auch gar nicht, manche Patienten stinken ja auch einfach so, also lebend. Der Pfleger meinte auch noch, dass er bei ihm war als er gestorben ist und da das Essen schon stand. Also ganz so makaber wars dann doch nicht^^




> Kann es eigentlich sein, dass die ZVS Liste ber Telefonterroristen fhrt und diese dann bei dem Auswahlverfahren extra benachteiligt 
> 
> gruesse, die niere


Ich hab erstmal richtig laut gelacht, als ich das gelesen hab  :Aufgepasst!: 




> Ich glaub der  Fehler ist ausgeschlossen, weil ich die Nummer auf meinem Ablehnungsbescheid angegeben hab (die man ja angeben muss, oder) und nachdem das nicht geklappt hat, hat sie nach meinem Namen gefragt und da auch nix gefunden. Man, das ist meine einzig reelle Chance. Kann es wirklich sein, dass ich an ner hheren OP drin bin? Wenn die den Fehler gemacht haben, was passiert dann, ich hab ja nix falsch gemacht ??!!!


Welche Unis hast du denn davor?

----------


## Palimpalim

Regensburg, Mnchen, Erlangen, Ulm und Wrzburg. Also no way, aber wre es denn theoretisch mglich??? Htte mich jetzt scho auf Gieen eingeschossen...

----------


## hulahopp

Welche Besttigung von hochschulstart meinst du denn? Doch wohl nur das Kontrollblatt, auf dem neben den beiden anderen Stufen (Abibeste und WS) deine Uniauswahl fr die dritte Stufe (AdH) aufgelistet ist. Sorry, aber bin jetzt auch irgendwie alarmiert, weil ich bisher nichts gehrt habe. Dachte, das ist normal.
Noch wren ja ab Montag drei Tage Zeit.

----------


## dadus

wei jemand zufllig wo ich mich informieren kann bezglich der anzahl der deutschen dieses jahr beim ems?
danke schonmal  :Smilie:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Welche Besttigung von hochschulstart meinst du denn? Doch wohl nur das Kontrollblatt, auf dem neben den beiden anderen Stufen (Abibeste und WS) deine Uniauswahl fr die dritte Stufe (AdH) aufgelistet ist. Sorry, aber bin jetzt auch irgendwie alarmiert, weil ich bisher nichts gehrt habe. Dachte, das ist normal.
> Noch wren ja ab Montag drei Tage Zeit.


Ja, ich meine diesen AdH-Besttigungszettel, der mit dem Ablehnungsbescheid kam. Und ja, es ist normal nichts gehrt zu haben, aber ic war (mittlerweile leider) zu neugierig. Hast du dich auch in Gieen beworben? Aber am Dienstag werden die Zulassungen bestimmt schin gedruckt. Da mssten doch die Unis ja von Ihren Kandidaten wissen, was mir ja auch telefonisch von der Call- Justus besttigt wurde. Aber ich bin nicht als bewerber im System...... :Oh nee...:

----------


## LilacAngel

> Ja, ich meine diesen AdH-Besttigungszettel, der mit dem Ablehnungsbescheid kam. Und ja, es ist normal nichts gehrt zu haben, aber ic war (mittlerweile leider) zu neugierig. Hast du dich auch in Gieen beworben? Aber am Dienstag werden die Zulassungen bestimmt schin gedruckt. Da mssten doch die Unis ja von Ihren Kandidaten wissen, was mir ja auch telefonisch von der Call- Justus besttigt wurde. Aber ich bin nicht als bewerber im System......


Ist ja auch egal, ob du irgendeinen Besttigungszettel oder nicht bekommen httest. Die Uni Gieen fhrt ja keine Vorauswahl durch bzw. nennt keine Ortsprferenz, als welche du sie httest angeben mssen. Dementsprechend httest du an keiner Stelle vorzeitig rausfliegen knnen und msstest eigentlich im System sein... 
Ich wrde am Montag unbedingt mal bei hochschulstart anrufen.
Oder knnte es wirklich daran liegen, dass man bereits bei ner hheren OP genommen wurde? Kann ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ist ja auch egal, ob du irgendeinen Besttigungszettel oder nicht bekommen httest. Die Uni Gieen fhrt ja keine Vorauswahl durch bzw. nennt keine Ortsprferenz, als welche du sie httest angeben mssen. Dementsprechend httest du an keiner Stelle vorzeitig rausfliegen knnen und msstest eigentlich im System sein... 
> Ich wrde am Montag unbedingt mal bei hochschulstart anrufen.



Ne, ich fands ja nur wichtig, ne Besttigung zu haben, dass hochschulstart an sich meine Bewerbung fr Gieen erhalten hatte. Dies ist ja mit dem Schreiben belegt. Meint ihr es handet sich um einen fehler von hochschulstart, oder wre es rin theoretisch denkbar, dass ich wo anders zugelassen bin? Hab dann noch in Erlangen angerufen, die erhalten anscheinend berhaupt nix von hochschulstart. Aber Gieen ja wohl schon laut der Call-Justus-Dame.

----------


## LilacAngel

> Ne, ich fands ja nur wichtig, ne Besttigung zu haben, dass hochschulstart an sich meine Bewerbung fr Gieen erhalten hatte. Dies ist ja mit dem Schreiben belegt. Meint ihr es handet sich um einen fehler von hochschulstart, oder wre es rin theoretisch denkbar, dass ich wo anders zugelassen bin? Hab dann noch in Erlangen angerufen, die erhalten anscheinend berhaupt nix von hochschulstart. Aber Gieen ja wohl schon laut der Call-Justus-Dame.


Ja, das verstehe ich schon mit der Besttigung, ich meinte nur, dass du ja unabhngig von der Besttigung auf jeden Fall im System httest sein mssen, eben weil man ja in keiner Vorauswahl rausfliegen kann. Naja, ist ja auch egal.
Hm, vielleicht wrde ich mal die Unis, die noch brig bleiben, anrufen. Denn wenn du bei denen im System stehst (ok auer in Erlangen halt  :hmmm...: ), dann msstest du das ja eigentlich auch in Gieen. Vorrausgesetzt, Gieen hat berhaupt schon die Daten von den Bewerbern. Aber so wie sich das anhrt, ist es ja so.
Oder die Dame an der Hotline wusste einfach nicht richtig Bescheid, dass noch nix bermittelt wurde oder so?!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ja, das verstehe ich schon mit der Besttigung, ich meinte nur, dass du ja unabhngig von der Besttigung auf jeden Fall im System httest sein mssen, eben weil man ja in keiner Vorauswahl rausfliegen kann. Naja, ist ja auch egal.
> Hm, vielleicht wrde ich mal die Unis, die noch brig bleiben, anrufen. Denn wenn du bei denen im System stehst (ok auer in Erlangen halt ), dann msstest du das ja eigentlich auch in Gieen. Vorrausgesetzt, Gieen hat berhaupt schon die Daten von den Bewerbern. Aber so wie sich das anhrt, ist es ja so.
> Oder die Dame an der Hotline wusste einfach nicht richtig Bescheid, dass noch nix bermittelt wurde oder so?!


Ich hoff du hast recht. Leider kann ich die anderen Studiendekanate nicht mehr erreichen. So ein Mist, dasss das immer Freitags passieren muss... Is wie bei den mtern... Da geht auch immer was schief und man kann sich erst in der Woche drauf drum kmmern. Das Wochenende ist gelaufen...

----------


## Sophia_91

> Die hheren Bewerberzahlen werden sich leider bestimmt auch im Saarland auswirken. Viele Bewerber sind absolut nicht ortsgebunden und gehen berall hin, Hauptsache Studienplatz. 
> 
> Ich hoffe fr Euch, dass 1,7 reichen wird, aber es wird sicherlich eine enge Kiste


ich hab 1,6 und hoff, dass ich damit noch dabei bin...

----------


## DocMartin

me 222222222222 ::-winky:

----------


## hulahopp

> Ja, ich meine diesen AdH-Besttigungszettel, der mit dem Ablehnungsbescheid kam. Und ja, es ist normal nichts gehrt zu haben, aber ic war (mittlerweile leider) zu neugierig. Hast du dich auch in Gieen beworben? Aber am Dienstag werden die Zulassungen bestimmt schin gedruckt. Da mssten doch die Unis ja von Ihren Kandidaten wissen, was mir ja auch telefonisch von der Call- Justus besttigt wurde. Aber ich bin nicht als bewerber im System......


Ich habe mit dem Ablehnungsbescheid keine Extrabesttigung fr das AdH bekommen, nur Abibeste- und WS-Ablehnung ohne weitere Hinweise. Ich habe mich nicht fr Gieen beworben, aber auch meine Zieluni trifft keine Vorentscheidungen. Deshalb habe ich mich nicht darber gewundert, die Uni hat die Auswahl an hochschulstart abgegeben und wird von dort ber die nach ihren vorgegebenen Kriterien ausgewhlten Kandidaten informiert. Wundern tue ich mich erst jetzt. Und Montag wird angerufen: hochschulstart und Uni. Kann sein, dass alles normal ist, aber sicher ist sicher. 

In deinem Fall musst du unbedingt nachfragen, schon wegen der Auskunft, die du bekommen hast.  Gieen geht ja auch ausschlielich nach DN, da ist die Auswahl ja nicht so kompliziert und knnte notfalls schnell korrigiert werden. Auerdem wei ich von meiner Schwester, dass die AdH-Ablehnungen wiederum von hochschulstart verschickt werden und nicht von der Uni. Dort steht dann im Brief, dass man z.B. von keiner genannten Hochschule ausgewhlt wurde. Das ist ein wenig irrefhrend, weil ja hochschulstart die Auswahl selbst trifft.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bekam auch nur den Ablehnungsbescheid in der Abibesten und WZ Quote...hab dann gleich mal bei hochschulstart angerufen und gefragt warum ich keine Besttigung bekommen habe dass ich am ADH teilneheme. Und die nette Dame am Telefon meinte, dass man nur eine Besttigung bekme wenn man mind. 1 Uni mit Vorauswahl auf der Liste hat.

----------


## hulahopp

Danke, du rettest mir mein Wochenende! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bitte Bitte...

Ich glaub ich muss ab Montag hochschulstart mit mails und Telefonaten nerven....bzw. auch nochmal die Uni....die knnen uns doch nicht erzhlen dass die angeblich noch berhaupt gar nicht wissen....

----------


## DocMartin

Als ob ein oder zwei Tage den Kohl jetzt noch fett machen wrden^^

Was macht es denn bitte fr einen Unterschied, ob man das jetzt einen Tag frher oder spter erfhrt? Also tut mir bitte den Gefallen und nervt die Leute von Unis und ZVS nicht zu sehr, will nmlich wenns wirklich mal was zu erfragen gibt keinen vollkommenen entnervten unfreundlichen Telefonpartner haben :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Meinst du ich ruf dort im Minuten Takt an??? Kann sich ja kein Mensch leisten. Und glaub mir du wirst dort ab Montag wahrscheinlich eh nicht durch kommen weil mind. 1/2 der Bewerber dort anrufen wird...
Ich hab das letzte mal dort angerufen weil ich wissen wollte warum ich nur einen Bescheid bekommen habe und das is ja jetzt auch schon 3 Wochen her oder so. Wenn du dort anrufst musst du einfach nur Glck haben dass du jemand nettes in der Leitung hast, der dann auch nicht genervt ist wenn du fragst ob man schon sagen kann ob deine DN fr Uni Schlagmichtot gereicht hat. Oder du hast Pech und egal was du fragst, der Kerl am Tel. wrde  dir am liebsten den Kopf abreien....

PS: Ich will nicht mehr warten!!!!!

----------


## LilacAngel

> Meinst du ich ruf dort im Minuten Takt an??? Kann sich ja kein Mensch leisten. Und glaub mir du wirst dort ab Montag wahrscheinlich eh nicht durch kommen weil mind. 1/2 der Bewerber dort anrufen wird...
> Ich hab das letzte mal dort angerufen weil ich wissen wollte warum ich nur einen Bescheid bekommen habe und das is ja jetzt auch schon 3 Wochen her oder so. Wenn du dort anrufst musst du einfach nur Glck haben dass du jemand nettes in der Leitung hast, der dann auch nicht genervt ist wenn du fragst ob man schon sagen kann ob deine DN fr Uni Schlagmichtot gereicht hat. Oder du hast Pech und egal was du fragst, der Kerl am Tel. wrde  dir am liebsten den Kopf abreien....
> 
> PS: Ich will nicht mehr warten!!!!!


Ach, das glaube ich nicht, dass man am Montag nicht durchkommen wird. Die Bescheide gehen ja erst am Donnerstag online, am Mittwoch wirds daher sicherlich schon kritischer. Aber ich hatte bisher ohnehin immer Glck, bin eigentlich auch immer an den Tagen, an denen die Bescheide raus gingen, nach einigen Versuchen durchgekommen. Ist halt Glckssache.
Glck hatte ich eigentlich auch immer mit den Gesprchspartnern, wobei meist die ZVS-Herren deutlich genervt waren, die Damen hingegen immer recht entspannt und hilfsbereit  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ach, das glaube ich nicht, dass man am Montag nicht durchkommen wird. Die Bescheide gehen ja erst am Donnerstag online, am Mittwoch wirds daher sicherlich schon kritischer. Aber ich hatte bisher ohnehin immer Glck, bin eigentlich auch immer an den Tagen, an denen die Bescheide raus gingen, nach einigen Versuchen durchgekommen. Ist halt Glckssache.
> Glck hatte ich eigentlich auch immer mit den Gesprchspartnern, wobei meist die ZVS-Herren deutlich genervt waren, die Damen hingegen immer recht entspannt und hilfsbereit


Das stimmt allerdings...aber ich finde dass sie dieses Jahr im allgemeinen netter sind. Letztens hatte ich eine total nette Dame dran die meinte sie knnte die Panik vollkommen nachvollziehen, es geht ja um die berufliche Zukunft... 
Naja ich denk mal dass ich am Montag mal warte was hier so gepostet wird. Vieleicht schreib ich auch noch ne mail.... diese Warterei nervt einfach. Ich denke dass ich am Donnerstag auf jedenfall mal anrufe wenn ich keinen Bescheid online habe um zu fragen wie der aktuelle NC in Homburg ist und halt den Grenzrang und meinen Rang...

----------


## ChefTony

Hab grad erfahren, dass mein bester Kumpel total unerwartet mit DN 2,2 im AWG in Greifswald fr HM gelandet ist. 
Ich freu mich. Jetzt haben wir beide das Selbe vor uns.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Sagt mal habt ist euch die knappe Annahmefrist im 1. NRV schon aufgefallen?
Frag mich wie das gehen soll. Freitags werden die weggeschickt und Dienstags musst du den Platz schon angenommen haben.

----------


## ChefTony

Freu mich auch schon auf die kurzfristige Wohnungssuche, sollte ich in Homburg landen (6 Stunden Autofahrt).  ::-winky:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Freu mich auch schon auf die kurzfristige Wohnungssuche, sollte ich in Homburg landen (6 Stunden Autofahrt).


Falls du in Homburg genommen wirst und ne Wohnung suchst kannst du dich ja bei mir melden. Ich wohne ja in der Nachbarstadt und kenn mich ein bisschen aus wo du am besten was bekommst. 
Nimmst du ein Auto mit?

----------


## ChefTony

Ein Auto werde (wrde) ich hchstwahrscheinlich nicht mitnehmen. Wrde vermutlich alle paar Wochen mit dem Zug mal zurck in den Norden fahren. 

AWG in Hannover steht aber noch aus.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Dann wrde ich dir in Homburg dir was in Schwarzenbach/Schwarzenacker oder in Homburg direkt was zu suchen. Ansonsten hast du ohne Auto fas keine Chance dort. Auf keinen Fall nach Erbach...

Ansonsten wnsch ich dir viel Glck in Hannover.

----------


## ChefTony

Oh Danke! 
Werd ich im Hinterkopft behalten, und zur Not nochmal auf dein Angebot zurckkommen.  ::-winky:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja mach das... ich bin eigentlich ganz froh dass ich schon eine Wohnung habe und keine suchen muss....ich glaub sowieso dass ich kein so WG Mensch bin.

----------


## ChefTony

Geht mir hnlich. Die Leute, mit denen ich in einer WG wohnen knnte, kann ich an einer Hand abzhlen. Und die studieren etwas anderes bzw. wo anders. 

Durfte auf dem RH Lehrgang mit 3 Kollegen im Dachgeschoss 4 Wochen lang  wohnen. Da fhlte sich dann auer mir keiner mehr verantwortlich fr ein wenig Abwasch o..

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wir waren zu 3 in nem 12 qm zimmer und im Schnitt waren nach dem Unterricht noch 3 Jungs auf unserem Zimmer.... die erste Woche ging noch und dann wurde es immer schlimmer. Ich war froh wenn ich am WE wieder zuhause war. Wobei ich die FSJ Seminare schlimmer fand.
WG is einfach nix fr mich ich brauche einfach meinen Freiraum...

----------


## Inelein

Hey Leute, relaxt doch mal ein bisschen, wenn man hier so mitliest kommt man ja nicht umhin zu denken, dass ihr euch verrckt macht :Grinnnss!: 

Nee mal im Ernst, klar bin ich auch gespannt, aber ndern kann man nunmal eh nichts mehr, nur noch hoffen und die Tage bis zum richtig verrckt machen Ende September genieen (falls man nchste Woche noch nichts erfhrt) - immerhin ist ja noch, zumindest ein bisschen, Sommer!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

> Dann wrde ich dir in Homburg dir was in Schwarzenbach/Schwarzenacker oder in Homburg direkt was zu suchen. Ansonsten hast du ohne Auto fas keine Chance dort. Auf keinen Fall nach Erbach...
> 
> Ansonsten wnsch ich dir viel Glck in Hannover.


zum Tipp der Wohnungssuche.. such dir KEINE Wohnung in Richtung Zweibrcken (also Schwarzenbach, Schwarzenacker, Eind und Co) die Busverbindung ist absolut schlecht (max. jede halbe Stunde) schon prinzipiell und in meinen 10 Monaten die ich in Schwarzenbach gewohnt hab, ganz ohne Auto, bin ich keinen Tag pnktlich zur Uni gekommen.. der Bus fhrt auch nur nach Homburg und nicht an die Uni das heit man luft entweder den ganzen Berg jeden Morgen bei Wind und Wetter hoch oder wartet 15 Minuten auf nen Bus zur Uni was dann nen Weg zur Uni von 30-40 Minuten ausmacht.. da ist Erbach von der Anbindung her viel besser (dort fhrt alle 15 Minuten ein Bus) aber ich wrd dort trotzdem nicht hinziehen. das ist so die schlimmste Ecke dies in Homburg gibt!

Ich wohn jetzt seit August in einem der Homburger Wohnheime mit Kche und Bad und 10 Minuten zu Fu zur Uni...sollte das was fr dich sein, dann schick einfach mal auf Gut Glck nen Antrag zur Aufnahme ins Wohnheim mit den anderen Formularen (siehe Webseite Studentenwerk des Saarlandes -> Wohnen) los, vllt klappts dann auch noch mit den guten Wohnheimen (A, B und Warburgring)... 

Liebe Gre von einer Exilantin, die letztes Jahr in Homburg gelandet ist  ::-dance:

----------


## LilacAngel

> zum Tipp der Wohnungssuche.. such dir KEINE Wohnung in Richtung Zweibrcken (also Schwarzenbach, Schwarzenacker, Eind und Co)


Hehehe, klingt ja schon irgendwie bezeichnend, wenn ein Stadtteil dort "Eind" heit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Die Busverbindungen hier in der Gegend sind sowieso nicht gut bei mir fhrt nur jede Stunde der Bus...mit dem Auto bin ich in max. 15 min. an der Uni und mit dem Bus dauert das ganze mit Umsteigen und laufen fast 2 Stunden *g*
Also mit Auto ist man dort schon besser dran... 
Ist halt ne kleine Provinzstadt...

----------


## JoeSixpack

Gerade waren Verwandte da. Frage: "und was, wenn das nicht klappt?" Ich htte sie alle miteinander erwrgen knnen!!! Meine Nerven gehen bereits so am Stock, da fehlt mir sowas gerade noch. Kriegt man eigtl. in der nchsten Woche nur Bescheid, wenn es an OP 1 klappt oder erteilen die auch schon ber die anderen OPs Auskunft?

----------


## DocMartin

Naja, kommt halt drauf an, wo du genommen wurdest, ne  :hmmm...: 

Wenn du beispielsweise an der ersten und zweiten OP direkt keine Platz bekommen hast, dafr an der dritten, dann kriegst du den Bescheid, dass du an deiner dritten OP zugelassen worden bist.

----------


## JoeSixpack

OK. Ich hab irgendwo gehrt, dass man bezglich der anderen OPs noch warten muss und da es bei mir wahrscheinlicher ist nach Aachen (op2) als nach Mnster (op1) zu kommen, ging mir schon etwas die Dse. Wenn nicht ordentlich was schief luft sollte es in Aachen mit 1,1 jawohl klappen...TROTZDEM BIN ICH NERVS...da hilft auch Mafia II nicht viel ;) segr geiles Spiel brigens!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Gerade waren Verwandte da. Frage: "und was, wenn das nicht klappt?" Ich htte sie alle miteinander erwrgen knnen!!! Meine Nerven gehen bereits so am Stock, da fehlt mir sowas gerade noch. Kriegt man eigtl. in der nchsten Woche nur Bescheid, wenn es an OP 1 klappt oder erteilen die auch schon ber die anderen OPs Auskunft?


Ich glaub ich wrd mich an deiner Stelle mit deinem Schnitt gaaaanz gemtlich zurcklehnen :bhh:  Du hast deinen Platz doch sicher  :Meine Meinung:  Wie war denn der NC in Aachen in den vorigen Jahren? Aber selst wenns da nicht klappt, Regensburg ist suuuuper :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :Loove:  Ich glaub ich kann mir keine bessere Unistadt vorstellen!

Edit: Ich werd ja am Montag nochmal in Gieen anrufen wg. meiner Bewerbung. Was glaubt ihr kann ich machen, wenn die doch irgendwie untergegangen ist? War ja eig. meine einzig realistische Chance? Verbessern die dann ihren Fehler und nehmen mich kurzfristig noch in die Adh-Quote auf???

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Sagt mal habt ist euch die knappe Annahmefrist im 1. NRV schon aufgefallen?
> Frag mich wie das gehen soll. Freitags werden die weggeschickt und Dienstags musst du den Platz schon angenommen haben.


Wie? Was? Betrifft das das AdH?




> TROTZDEM BIN ICH NERVS...da hilft auch Mafia II nicht viel ;) segr geiles Spiel brigens!


Aber hallo!
Grandioses Game.




> Ist ja auch egal, ob du irgendeinen Besttigungszettel oder nicht bekommen httest. Die Uni Gieen fhrt ja keine Vorauswahl durch bzw. nennt keine Ortsprferenz, als welche du sie httest angeben mssen. Dementsprechend httest du an keiner Stelle vorzeitig rausfliegen knnen und msstest eigentlich im System sein... 
> Ich wrde am Montag unbedingt mal bei hochschulstart anrufen.
> Oder knnte es wirklich daran liegen, dass man bereits bei ner hheren OP genommen wurde? Kann ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


Was ist denn jetzt da mit der Geschichte geworden?

Wurde da schon angerufen und heit es immernoch, dass die Uni nix im Computer hat?

----------


## hulahopp

Selbst wenn du vielleicht gerade vom Praktikum kommst, aber heute ist SAMSTAG  :hmmm...: . Da arbeitet keiner von diesen Verwaltungsleuten.

----------


## JoeSixpack

Bin zu doof zum Zitieren  :Frown: 
@ Palimpalim:
In Aachen dmpelte der NC in den letzten Jahren immer bei 1,4 - 1,5 herum. 
Auf einer rationalen Ebene wei ich ja, dass ich rech wahrscheinlich einen Platz bekomme aber mein Unterbewusstsein funkt mir ein wenig dazwischen.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Was ist denn jetzt da mit der Geschichte geworden?
> 
> Wurde da schon angerufen und heit es immernoch, dass die Uni nix im Computer hat?


Heute ist Samstag und gestern war es kurz vor 17 Uhr  ::-oopss:  Dann wurde mir gesagt, ich solle Montag nochmal anrufen...

----------


## Palimpalim

> Bin zu doof zum Zitieren 
> @ Palimpalim:
> In Aachen dmpelte der NC in den letzten Jahren immer bei 1,4 - 1,5 herum. 
> Auf einer rationalen Ebene wei ich ja, dass ich rech wahrscheinlich einen Platz bekomme aber mein Unterbewusstsein funkt mir ein wenig dazwischen.


Immer dieses bse Unterbewusstsein  :bhh:  Also bei 1,4: Jetzt aber schnell den Schampus fr Donnerstag vorkhlen  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Ich bin eigentlich trotz dieses blden Gieen-Zwischenfalls recht entspannt, wenns nicht klappt geh ich jetzt 1 Jahr arbeiten (der Vertrag wr eh nur auf auf diese Zeit befristet  :hmmm...: ) und dann halt im nachsten WS wieder!

----------


## hulahopp

> Bin zu doof zum Zitieren


Ts ts, und das bei 1.1

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ts ts, und das bei 1.1


Die Hyperintelligenten sind mit soetwas UNTERfordert  :bhh:  ::-oopss: 

Edit: Ich wei ja nicht, obs jemanden interessiert, aber ich hab dann auch noch gestern in Erlangen angerufen, um zu fragen, ob da evtl. auch meine Daten nicht bertragen wurden. Die bekommen aber gar nix von der ZVS. Hab dann aber noch nach dem NC gefragt: Er knne ja nix sagen, aber letztes Jahr war er bei 1,5, da in diesem Dreh knne er wohl auch wieder liegen. Auf die Frage wie es mit 1,6 aussieht, meinte er vielleicht mit viiiiiel Glck. Also nix gewisses wei man nich.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wie? Was? Betrifft das das AdH?


Ja da werden am Donnerstags die Bescheide verschickt und Dienstags musst du den Platz schon angenommen haben. Blderweise arbeitet bei uns die Post Montags nicht mehr und egal ob das Teil jetzt Freitags oder Samstags ankommt ich muss dann nach Dortmund oder zur Uni oder wie auch immer fahren weil der Brief niemals rechtzeitig wieder dort wre.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ja da werden am Donnerstags die Bescheide verschickt und Dienstags musst du den Platz schon angenommen haben. Blderweise arbeitet bei uns die Post Montags nicht mehr und egal ob das Teil jetzt Freitags oder Samstags ankommt ich muss dann nach Dortmund oder zur Uni oder wie auch immer fahren weil der Brief niemals rechtzeitig wieder dort wre.


Moment ... wie jetzt?

Das heit wenn ich am 02.09. meinen Bescheid habe, muss ich bis sptestens 07.09. die Annahme erklrt haben???

----------


## Palimpalim

> Moment ... wie jetzt?
> 
> Das heit wenn ich am 02.09. meinen Bescheid habe, muss ich bis sptestens 07.09. die Annahme erklrt haben???




Ne, im Adh haste mehr Zeit, nur im NRv ist die frist so kurz.

----------


## DocMartin

N, das kann ja nicht sein. Ich hab ja erst am 3. ein AWG in meiner 1.OP Uni, kann ja sein, dass ich da dann keinen Platz kriege, was ja aber auch erst ausgewertet werden muss, auerdem gehen die AWGs bis zum 14.. Wenn ich da dann keinen Platz kriege msste ich ja immer noch die Mglichkeit haben, an einer der anderen OPs direkt nen Platz zu kriegen...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Moment ... wie jetzt?
> 
> Das heit wenn ich am 02.09. meinen Bescheid habe, muss ich bis sptestens 07.09. die Annahme erklrt haben???


Ne im NRV am 6.10 und am 12.10

----------


## DocMartin

Ja ok, da ist ja dann auch allerletzte Eisenbahn  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## JoeSixpack

Nee, mit Intelligenz hat das Zitierproblem recht wenig zu tun. Es handelt sich vielmehr darum, dass rein gar nichts passiert, wenn ich auf "Zitieren" unten rechts bei den einzelnen Beitrgen drcke. Geht ja auch so^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich konnte es brigens mal wieder nicht lassen und hab ne kleine Katze aus dem Tierheim mitgenommen....er ist erst 6 Wochen alt und wurde am Donnerstag dort in die Katzenklappe gelegt als ich dort war.... Heute hab ich ihn mit nach Hause genommen....der kleine ist soooooooooooooooo...s *g*

----------


## _Natalie_

haha s  :Big Grin:  Auch wenn ich eher der Hunde-Typ bin.
Wieviele hast du jetzt insgesamt?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei meinen Eltern jetzt 2 und noch nen kleinen der ist aber erst 1 Woche alt und noch bei seiner Mama den nehm ich dann auch mit in die neue Wohnung. Die anderen 2 bleiben bei meinen Eltern.

----------


## Inelein

> Moment ... wie jetzt?
> 
> Das heit wenn ich am 02.09. meinen Bescheid habe, muss ich bis sptestens 07.09. die Annahme erklrt haben???


Das ist noch gar nichts, im Sommersemester 2008, bekam man am Freitag Bescheid und Montags ging schon das Semester in Gieen los.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich finde sowieso, dass die Bescheide im Gegensatz zu den anderen Studiengngen recht spt rausgehen. Gut war schon schlimmer, aber so wirklich optimal ist das jetzt immer noch nicht. Mit dem 23. ist es doch schon recht knapp, je nach dem wann die Vorlesungen an der Uni beginnen.

----------


## _Natalie_

Und je spter die Bescheide rausgehen, desto schlimmer stehts um die Gesundheit der armen Bewerber :P

----------


## Palimpalim

> Und je spter die Bescheide rausgehen, desto schlimmer stehts um die Gesundheit der armen Bewerber :P



Mittlerweile find ichs gar nicht mehr so schlimm, auf MI/Do zu warten. Ich bin total entspannt. Muss halt morgen nochmal nachrufen in Gieen und , wei nur nicht wann, weil ich KPP-Frhdienst hab  :was ist das...?:  Klingt komisch, is aber so  ::-oopss: 
Ruft ihr morgen bei der ZVS an?

EDIT: Ab wann hat man letztes Jahr die Ergebnisse per Telefon aus den Beratern herausquetschen knnen? Erst am Tag der Bescheide? Was macht ihr wenn es heit, ihr habt ne Zulassung an einer hinteren OP? Dort schon ne Wohnung suchen, wenn die Rnge der vorigen OPs zu stark vom Grenzrang abweichen? Knnte man theoretisch auch sagen, ich htte gern den jetztigen Platz an einer hinteren OP und an der 2. AdH Stufe nicht mehr teilnehmen???

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Mittlerweile find ichs gar nicht mehr so schlimm, auf MI/Do zu warten. Ich bin total entspannt. Muss halt morgen nochmal nachrufen in Gieen und , wei nur nicht wann, weil ich KPP-Frhdienst hab  Klingt komisch, is aber so 
> Ruft ihr morgen bei der ZVS an?
> 
> EDIT: Ab wann hat man letztes Jahr die Ergebnisse per Telefon aus den Beratern herausquetschen knnen? Erst am Tag der Bescheide? Was macht ihr wenn es heit, ihr habt ne Zulassung an einer hinteren OP? Dort schon ne Wohnung suchen, wenn die Rnge der vorigen OPs zu stark vom Grenzrang abweichen? Knnte man theoretisch auch sagen, ich htte gern den jetztigen Platz an einer hinteren OP und an der 2. AdH Stufe nicht mehr teilnehmen???


Letztes Jahr gings einen Tag vorher ab 12 Uhr.
Naja die sagen dann sie konnten noch nicht ausgewhlt werden, aber die Ops 6+4 haben sie genommen also haben sie an OP4 einen reservierten Platz. Dann musst du warten. Nein du kannst ihn nicht annehmen. Du musst dann aufjedenfall bis zum 23. warten.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Letztes Jahr gings einen Tag vorher ab 12 Uhr.
> Naja die sagen dann sie konnten noch nicht ausgewhlt werden, aber die Ops 6+4 haben sie genommen also haben sie an OP4 einen reservierten Platz. Dann musst du warten. Nein du kannst ihn nicht annehmen. Du musst dann aufjedenfall bis zum 23. warten.



MEnsch is des bld... Ich wsste lieber jetzt schon zu 100 % wo ich hinkm (Wohnungssuche etc.) als evtl. noch eine OP hher zu rutschen. Sagen die dann wenigstens so etwas wie Grenzrnge?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> MEnsch is des bld... Ich wsste lieber jetzt schon zu 100 % wo ich hinkm (Wohnungssuche etc.) als evtl. noch eine OP hher zu rutschen. Sagen die dann wenigstens so etwas wie Grenzrnge?


Ne letztes Jahr bekam ich nur den aktuellen NC der Unis und ob viele oder wenige mit der DN reingekommen sind.

----------


## erg42

ja ja die lieben Bescheide. langsam nervts mich. ich bin definitiv eine Kandidatin frs nachrckverfahren mit meinem schnitt...

und langsam kann ichs nicht mehr haben, dass mich so ungefhr jeder der mich kennt, fragt "und hast jetzt schon einen Studienplatz???"  ::-winky:  ::-winky: 

geht mir echt auf die nerven, jedesmal zu erklren, dass das wenns doof luft noch bis Mitte Oktober dauern kann... (oder noch lnger, was ich nicht hoffen will)!

Wieso bekommen die des nicht schneller geregelt?? hallo! wir leben im Informationszeitalter. und toll ist das auch nicht gerade, so in der Schwebe zu hngen!  :Wand:  :Hh?: 

ich will studieren und wissen wo ich hinzieh und mich drauf vorbereiten und mich auch drauf freuen knnen und nicht ins kalte wasser geworfen werden.  ::-stud: 

so einmal richtig  :kotzen: . jetzt gehts mir besser. danke. bis dann.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Sagt mal Leute, hat einer von Euch Ahnung von dem, was in der Charit abgeht?

Weil ...



> Die Charit - Universittsmedizin Berlin fhrt zum Wintersemester 2010/11 den neuen Modellstudiengang Medizin ein. Dies bedeutet, dass alle Studierenden, die das Studium der Humanmedizin im ersten Fachsemester an der Charit aufnehmen, in diesem neuen Studiengang immatrikuliert werden.


(Hochschulstart.de)

http://www.charite.de/studium_lehre/...ang_medizin%20
===>



> Besondere Hinweise zum Modellstudiengang
> Freiwilligkeit der Teilnahme am Modellstudiengang 
> 
> Die Teilnahme am Modellstudiengang ist fr Studierende, die das Studium der Humanmedizin im Wintersemester 2010/2011 beginnen, aus folgendem Grund freiwillig: 
> [...]
> Bei der Immatrikulation ist die Freiwilligkeit der Teilnahme schriftlich zu besttigen.


Was davon stimmt nun?
Es betrifft mich persnlich nicht, aber eine Bekannte.

----------


## konstantin

Na, das widerspricht sich doch nicht! Wenn du an der Charit anfaengst, musst du am Modellstudiengang teilnehmen, und damit sich hinterher keiner beschweren kann, musst du bei der Immatrikulation schriftlich bestaetigen, dass du freiwillig daran teilnimmst und dir darueber im Klaren bist, dass es sich um einen Modellstudiengang handelt.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Na, das widerspricht sich doch nicht! Wenn du an der Charit anfaengst, musst du am Modellstudiengang teilnehmen, und damit sich hinterher keiner beschweren kann, musst du bei der Immatrikulation schriftlich bestaetigen, dass du freiwillig daran teilnimmst und dir darueber im Klaren bist, dass es sich um einen Modellstudiengang handelt.


Stimmt, ist ne Idee.

Muah. Na dann werd ich das meiner Bekannten mal verklickern, die noch nix von ihrem Glck wei.

Gott sei Dank hab ich die Charit nich bei meinen OPs gehabt.
Ich wrde mir in den Arsch beien, wenn ich so ein Modellstudiengangsgedns machen msste, statt klassischen Frontalunterricht zu haben.

----------


## Palimpalim

Was habt ihr gegen die Modellstudiengnge?

Gut, ich glaub ich wrd mich auch sicherer fhlen in so einem "erprobten" System, aber womglich haben die Erneuerungen doch aich Vorteile?!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Habt ihr auch schon gehrt dass hochschulstart wohl am Freitag gesagt hat, dass man am morgen schon mit ersten Ergebnissen rechnen knne????

----------


## lio

Vor allem, weil die kein Physikum mehr schreiben und auch keine quvalenzprfungen wie z.B. in Kln, d.h. man hat keine Chance von der Charit wegzuwechseln, wenn dieser Versuch total schief geht. Die stellen das Studium ja wirklich total um (3 Jahre - 2 Jahre - PJ - Bachelor/Master-Vorstufe). Ich wusste das, hatte Berlin trotzdem auf OP1 - und bin im Nachhinein echt froh, dass es doch nicht frs AWG gereicht hat ;D

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwo ne Liste mit den NC-Werten von der ersten Stufe im AdH? In welchem "Ausma" haben sich die Werte in den letzten Jahren von der ersten zur zweiten Stufe verndert?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Was habt ihr gegen die Modellstudiengnge?
> 
> Gut, ich glaub ich wrd mich auch sicherer fhlen in so einem "erprobten" System, aber womglich haben die Erneuerungen doch aich Vorteile?!


Ganz einfach: ich wrde es nicht machen wollen.

Ich will eine absolut fundierte vorklinische Ausbildung ohne gleich mit dem klinischen Gedns und irgendwelchem Patientenkram zu tun zu haben - denn das kommt eh noch
a) schnell genug und 
b) im groen Mae.
Hat bei mir sicherlich damit zu tun, dass ich durch meine bisherige Arbeit bereits im greren Umfang mit Personenkontakt und dergleichen zu tun hatte.

Von diesen Modellstudiengngen halte ich berhaupt nichts.

Ich habe vor etlichen Jahren ne IHK Ausbildung gemacht. Damals noch mit Frontalunterricht in voneinander abgegrenzten Fchern.
Einige Jahre spter wurde die selbe Ausbildung auf das Modulmodell umgestellt (genau wie in den Modellstudiengngen), also keine einzelnen Fcher mehr, sondern Themenmodule.

Die Leute, die die selbe Ausbildung wie ich gemacht hatten, waren tolle Praktiker.
Aber ihr theoretisches Wissen war grottig schlecht. Umfangreichere Aufgaben, bei denen auch Theorie gefragt war, haben sie nur mit Mhe erledigen knnen.

Ich erwarte das auch bei den Modellstudiengngen.

Wenn das irgendwann Standard wird, haben wir britische Verhltnisse. Da wird nmlich auch von vornherein mit Patienten gearbeitet.
Forschung und Lehre leiden aber erheblich unter dem Mangel an theoretischem Wissen.

Nennt mich Pessimist, aber so seh ich das - deswegen halte ich so'n Reform- oder Modelldingens fr einen groen Fehler.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Habt ihr auch schon gehrt dass hochschulstart wohl am Freitag gesagt hat, dass man am morgen schon mit ersten Ergebnissen rechnen knne????


Mensch fallen, woher weit du das schon wieder? Die Frau ist unglaublich, besser als jeder Detektiv  :hmmm...:  :hmmm...: 

Das find ich aber fr mich glaub ich nicht so gut, weil ich in Gieen ja anscheinend (noch) nicht gelistet bin  :Traurig:  :Oh nee...: 

Ich hab dann morgen auch noch Frhschicht  :Keks: , da werden die wohl ohne mich Essen austeilen mssen  :peng:  Ruft ihr an??? Haben die auch ne Uhrzeit gesagt?

----------


## DocMartin

> Mensch fallen, woher weit du das schon wieder? Die Frau ist unglaublich, besser als jeder Detektiv 
> 
> Das find ich aber fr mich glaub ich nicht so gut, weil ich in Gieen ja anscheinend (noch) nicht gelistet bin 
> 
> Ich hab dann morgen auch noch Frhschicht , da werden die wohl ohne mich Essen austeilen mssen  Ruft ihr an??? Haben die auch ne Uhrzeit gesagt?


Ruf doch einfach von der Station an...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ne Freundin hat mich gestern angerufen und gefragt ob ich auch am Montag anrufe...und ich so wie was wo???? Sie meinte sie htte am Freitag dort angerufen und die htten gesagt dass sie wohl Montag schon Infos rausgeben, weil ja sowieso einige Unis ihre Auswahlgrenzen am Telefon rausgeben.

----------


## Palimpalim

Das werden dann wohl die Unis sein, die hauptschlich nur nach DN gehen und ja keine AWGs etc. fhren.

 :Wand:  :Traurig:  Und warum passieren immer bei mir sooo blde Sachen... 

Das ist auch immer der Fall mit mtern und Versicherungen. Ob ihrs glaubt oder nnicht, ich musste ein zugeschicktes Dokument 5- MAL ausfllen und zurckschicken, weils nie dort ankam wos hinsollte. Und nachdem ich dann ne besttigung hatte, dass es bearbeitet wird, ham se mir das schreiben gleich nochmal geschickt  :Aufgepasst!: 

Dann gibts morgen Telefonterror ausm Krankenhaus,... hehe,.. jeder Patient darf einmal bei der zvs anrufen, und wer durchkommt, kriegt eine extratasse Kaffee. Muaha, das ist doch ein deal, oder?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Also Homburg wusste am Donnerstag mal noch nix.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Also Homburg wusste am Donnerstag mal noch nix.


Also Erlangen am Freitag auch noch nicht und Gieen htte evtl. was gewusst, wenn ich als bewerber eingetragen gewesen wre  :Keks: 

EDIT: Wie werdet ihr reagieren, wenns den morgen wirklich heit, "Fr sie liegt eine Zulassung in XY vor"??

Party, erstmal heulen (im KPP kommt sowas nicht gut *g*), oder was ganz anderes? ICh wei es nicht, ich glaub ich muss mich dann erstmal hinsetzten.

----------


## hulahopp

> Ganz einfach: ich wrde es nicht machen wollen.
> ...
> 
> Die Leute, die die selbe Ausbildung wie ich gemacht hatten, waren tolle Praktiker.
> Aber ihr theoretisches Wissen war grottig schlecht. Umfangreichere Aufgaben, bei denen auch Theorie gefragt war, haben sie nur mit Mhe erledigen knnen.
> 
> Ich erwarte das auch bei den Modellstudiengngen.
> 
> Wenn das irgendwann Standard wird, haben wir britische Verhltnisse. Da wird nmlich auch von vornherein mit Patienten gearbeitet.
> ...


Es gibt doch aber  schon Modellstudiengnge in Hannover oder Mannheim. Sind denn dort nicht schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht worden? Ich habe da jetzt nicht den Durchblick, ob sich diese von der Charite unterscheiden und wenn ja, wodurch. Das einzige, was mich so ein bisschen misstrauisch macht, ist, dass es so wirkt, als ob damit in der Medizin der bergang in das Bachelor/Master-System  eingeleitet wird und das hat ja in den MINT-Fchern gengend Kritiker. Bld ist auch, dass ein Wechsel in hheren Semestern kaum mglich zu sein scheint.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Es gibt doch aber  schon Modellstudiengnge in Hannover oder Mannheim. Sind denn dort nicht schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht worden? Ich habe da jetzt nicht den Durchblick, ob sich diese von der Charite unterscheiden und wenn ja, wodurch. Das einzige, was mich so ein bisschen misstrauisch macht, ist, dass es so wirkt, als ob damit in der Medizin der bergang in das Bachelor/Master-System  eingeleitet wird und das hat ja in den MINT-Fchern gengend Kritiker. Bld ist auch, dass ein Wechsel in hheren Semestern kaum mglich zu sein scheint.


Ja, na das sowieso!

Das in Hannover und Mannheim sind Reformstudiengnge. Ist wieder was anderes ;).

----------


## MisterXYZ

Gibt es aktuell nur dann in Berlin einen Modellstudiengang? Und wie sieht es mit Wechseln nachen Physikum aus? Fange dieses WS in Gieen an, und bei denen luft das glaub ich noch richtig schn Oldschoolmig  ::-stud:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Gibt es aktuell nur dann in Berlin einen Modellstudiengang? Und wie sieht es mit Wechseln nachen Physikum aus? Fange dieses WS in Gieen an, und bei denen luft das glaub ich noch richtig schn Oldschoolmig


Ja, soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat nur Berlin diesen Modellstudiengang.

Ich hab mich ja glcklicherweise nicht in Berlin beworben - ich will's auch hardcore old school  :Grinnnss!: .

Apropos ... Mafia II rockt ^^.

----------


## Palimpalim

::-stud:  Oldschoolstyle forever  ::-stud:  Hat wer noch ne alte schuluniform?


Ich bin auch fr das alterprobte, auerdem lerne ich beim zuhren. Konnte deswegen auch keine gruppenarbeiten in der schule leiden. Aber ich fnde es schon interessant mal zu wissen wie es jetzt genau in berlin abluft.

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Ich bin auch fr das alterprobte, auerdem lerne ich beim zuhren. Konnte deswegen auch keine gruppenarbeiten in der schule leiden. Aber ich fnde es schon interessant mal zu wissen wie es jetzt genau in berlin abluft.


Sehe ich genauso. Hab bereits einen Bachelor hinter mir, und war der erste Jahrgang auf Bachelor und es war eher suboptimal  :Nixweiss:

----------


## bb-freak

So nach knapp 2 Wochen Abstinenz zwecks Urlaub melde ich mich auch mal wieder.
Also erst mal schn, dass hier alles halbwegs beim Alten geblieben ist und ich drcke allen, die noch zittern die Daumen fr nchste Woche.
Wegen Berlin: hatte mich da erkundigt vor 2 Monaten, da ich mit dem Gedanken Charite bisschen gespielt hab. Was ich herausgefunden hab, war grtenteils negativ. Zum einen ist der Studiengang noch berhaupt nicht durchgeplant mit Vorlesungsverzeichnis etc. jenseits des 2. Semesters. Und auch die aktuellen Plne sind eher so auf die Schnelle entstanden, da die Zusage zum Modellstudiengang ja erst diesen Januar glaub erteilt wurde. Hinzu kommt, dass der Studiengang teuerer ist als der alte und die Charite eigentlich eh pleite ist.
Das sind aber alles mehr die Ergebnisse meiner Recherchen und Schlussfolgerungen, als eine Liste wie "pro und contra". Deswegen bernehm ich auch keine Gewhr fr das hier. Ist halt mein Kenntnisstand und korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Oldschoolstyle forever  Hat wer noch ne alte schuluniform?
> 
> 
> Ich bin auch fr das alterprobte, auerdem lerne ich beim zuhren. Konnte deswegen auch keine gruppenarbeiten in der schule leiden. Aber ich fnde es schon interessant mal zu wissen wie es jetzt genau in berlin abluft.


Schuluniform?
N ... dafr aber viele andere coole old school things: GTA 1 in Originalverpackung, einen verschlossenen Lego Kasten von 1992, einen Onkel Dagobert Comic von sonstwann in der Vergangenheit und so weiter  :Grinnnss!: .

Achja ...
http://www.charite.de/studium_lehre/...ngang_medizin/
=> von den Machern

http://www.aerztekammer-berlin.de/40...ng_Charite.htm
=> die Kritiker

Ich denke ich schlie mich da der rztekammer an.

Zudem glaube ich kaum, dass es was ntzt, wenn man Leute von Beginn an auf Patienten loslsst - auch wenn es keine echten sind.

Schlechtes hnliches Beispiel: irgend ne Uni (k.A. welche) bietet im ERSTEN Semester den Wahlteil "Physikalische Medizin" an. Da sollen die Studenten sofort Methoden der physikalischen Medizin erlernen - haben ja aber im Grunde noch berhaupt keine Anatomie und Physiologiekenntnisse.

Nenene ... erst Vorklinik und dann Klinik, so muss das.

Naja und Bachelor und Master in der Medizin - da mag ich noch gar nicht dran denken.

*Glaskugel reib*
Patient: "Oh, tut mir leid, ich bin bei der AOK versichert."
Arzt: "Ja, dann knnen Sie keinen Vollarzt bekommen, der sie operiert - ihre Versicherung bezahlt nur Chirurgen, die lediglich den Bachelor of Medicine haben. Aber keine Sorge - der Rechtsmediziner ist Vollarzt, falls was schiefgegangen ist."

----------


## Inelein

Also man wei ja, dass man Gerchten ber 3 Ecken nie trauen sollte, aber wenn es morgen tatschlich schon Infos gbe, raste ich aus  :Party:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Schuluniform?
> N ... dafr aber viele andere coole old school things: GTA 1 in Originalverpackung, einen verschlossenen Lego Kasten von 1992, einen Onkel Dagobert Comic von sonstwann in der Vergangenheit und so weiter .


Da kann ich auch mithalten: Lesesetzkasten fr 1. Klasse von 1991 (originalzustand  :hmmm...: ) , Rechenarbeitsheft 2. Klasse, 1996 (mit ganz viel bunt und gaaaaanz vielen smileys; damals war ich noch ein Streber ztz) und meine erste schultasche zum ersten schultag mit schultte  :Grinnnss!:  :Love: 

Das sind so die Reliquien aus meiner alten Schulzeit. Mensch, das waren noch Zeiten... Immer so ca. 15 Schler pro Klasse in unserer kleinen Landschule

EDIT: Und zu dem Bachelor fllt mir ein:

Fragt der Chefarzt: "Wie ist die Operation verlaufen?"
Der Chirurg leichenblass: "Oh Gott, ich habe Obduktion verstanden."

----------


## DocMartin

Ich bin berhaupt kein "Aufheber"typ. Ich lebe eher in der Gegenwart, hab kaum alte Sachen. Wozu auch, die Vergangenheit hat mich zu dem gemacht, was ich bin, also trage ich meine Erinnerung immer als Teil meiner Persnlichkeit mit mir rum.
Entscheidung treffen, gas geben und nicht zurck blicken!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich bin berhaupt kein "Aufheber"typ. Ich lebe eher in der Gegenwart, hab kaum alte Sachen. Wozu auch, die Vergangenheit hat mich zu dem gemacht, was ich bin, also trage ich meine Erinnerung immer als Teil meiner Persnlichkeit mit mir rum.
> Entscheidung treffen, gas geben und nicht zurck blicken!


Doch, an diesen 3 Dingen hngen fr mich doch einige Erinnerungen (Zumal das Matheheft mir zu Nachhilfezwecken dient  :hmmm...: ) Dahingegen habe ich vom Abi und der Zeit davor nichts aufgehoben auer den Bchern. Da war fr mich nix interessantes bzw. ntzliches dabei, somit gabs am Weiher ein groes Lagerfeuer  :Woow:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Also man wei ja, dass man Gerchten ber 3 Ecken nie trauen sollte, aber wenn es morgen tatschlich schon Infos gbe, raste ich aus


Ich glaub der Sache auch nicht so.... letztes Jahr war das ja auch das selbe. Da hie es auch Freitags, vieleicht Montag, Montags rufen sie heute mittag nochmal an.....und das ging so bis Mittwochs mittags.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich glaub der Sache auch nicht so.... letztes Jahr war das ja auch das selbe. Da hie es auch Freitags, vieleicht Montag, Montags rufen sie heute mittag nochmal an.....und das ging so bis Mittwochs mittags.



Das ist purer Psychoterror (den wir uns aber auch selber machen  :peng: )
Ich glaub ich werd krank...
Das ist wie im Urlaub, man fiebert drauf hin und dann wird man entweder krank oder man streitet sich mit seinen Mitfahrern :Hh?: 
Ich ruf da auf jeden Fall morgen mal an. Mehr als sagen "Leider iegen uns noch keine Ergebnisse vor" knnen sie eh nicht. Ich glaub die nehmen diesen Satzauf Tonband auf und spielen ihn dann nur noch ab, wenn einer anruft  :dumdiddeldum...: 

Ich hab auch schon voll den Bammel mit Gieen. Kann es passieren, dass die mich dann nicht mehr ins VErfahren aufnehmen, weil ich zu spt bin? Aber ich htte ja nix falsch gemacht und anrufen htte ich eigentlich ja auch nicht mssen???

----------


## Sophia_91

das knnen sie meiner meinung nach nicht machen! du kannst ja nichts dafr, ich denk schon, dass sie dich dann noch irgendwie unterbringen werden.

wie ist das eigentlich? man bekommt am donnerstag ja nur bescheid, wenn man an seiner 1 op genommen wurde, oder? wenn aber meine ersten drei ops chancenlos wren und bei der 4. htt ich nen platz, wrd ich trotzdem erst am 23. bescheid bekommen oder?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> das knnen sie meiner meinung nach nicht machen! du kannst ja nichts dafr, ich denk schon, dass sie dich dann noch irgendwie unterbringen werden.
> 
> wie ist das eigentlich? man bekommt am donnerstag ja nur bescheid, wenn man an seiner 1 op genommen wurde, oder? wenn aber meine ersten drei ops chancenlos wren und bei der 4. htt ich nen platz, wrd ich trotzdem erst am 23. bescheid bekommen oder?


Wenn du an den ersten 3 durch die Vorauswahl geflogen bist und an 4 genommen wurdest bekommst du auch nen Bescheid. Oder wenn du bereits im AWG an Uni 1 warst und die dich nicht genommen haben aber an 2 nen Platz hast dann gibts am Donnerstag auch was. Wenn an deinen OPs 1-3 noch die geringste Chance besteht genommen zu werden musst du bis am 23 warten egal ob du an 4 schon nen Platz hast oder nicht. Aber das kannst du am Donnerstag dann am Telefon erfahren.

----------


## Palimpalim

> das knnen sie meiner meinung nach nicht machen! du kannst ja nichts dafr, ich denk schon, dass sie dich dann noch irgendwie unterbringen werden.
> 
> wie ist das eigentlich? man bekommt am donnerstag ja nur bescheid, wenn man an seiner 1 op genommen wurde, oder? wenn aber meine ersten drei ops chancenlos wren und bei der 4. htt ich nen platz, wrd ich trotzdem erst am 23. bescheid bekommen oder?


Den Bescheid bekommst du erst am 23., du kannst aber anrufen, dann sagen die dir, ob du schon an OP 4 zugelassen werden konntest. Wo hast du dich denn berall beworben. Bei mir ists nmlich auch so, dass OP 1-5 chancenlos sind und OP 6 (Gieen) will mich anscheinend nicht :bhh:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich bin berhaupt kein "Aufheber"typ. Ich lebe eher in der Gegenwart, hab kaum alte Sachen. Wozu auch, die Vergangenheit hat mich zu dem gemacht, was ich bin, also trage ich meine Erinnerung immer als Teil meiner Persnlichkeit mit mir rum.
> Entscheidung treffen, gas geben und nicht zurck blicken!


Das ist nicht nostalgisch, das ist RETRO!

Doch glcklicherweise muss man heute keinen Game Boy mehr haben, um Super Mario Land zu spielen - dafr gibt's Emulatoren  :Big Grin:  ...

----------


## Sophia_91

ja, das mit gieen hab ich gelesen. ist ja echt *******.ich ruf da glaub morgen auch mal an, nicht dass bei mir auch was schief gelaufen ist...
ich hab frankfurt, gieen, marburg, homburg, dsseldorf und mnchen.

----------


## Palimpalim

> ja, das mit gieen hab ich gelesen. ist ja echt *******.ich ruf da glaub morgen auch mal an, nicht dass bei mir auch was schief gelaufen ist...
> ich hab frankfurt, gieen, marburg, homburg, dsseldorf und mnchen.



Auch in der Reihenfolge? Was hast du denn fr nen Schnitt, weil ja an sich Dsseldorf und MUC einen strengeren NC als Homburg haben werden. Und Gieen und Marburg waren ja auch letztes Jahr 1,6. Also da ist fr dich doch bestimmt auch ein Platz frei  :Party:  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Gieen :Top:

----------


## Tarwah

Kriegt man am Donnerstag nicht auch online Bescheid? Oder MUSS man da anrufen? 
Uiuiui, das ist alles so aufregend  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sophia_91

nur 1,6. aber dsseldorf hab ich halt hinter homburg gesetzt, weil homburg nher an zu hause ist und dann knnt ich hin und wieder mal am wochenende nach hause. obwohl dsseldorf mit sicherheit die schnere stadt ist.
mnchen ist eh chancenlos, aber irgendwas musste ich ja noch drauf schreiben.
was fr nen schnitt hast du? und wo hast du dich berall beworben?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Am Donnerstag sind nur Zulassungsbescheide online. Irgendwann die Woche sind dann auch die aktuellen nc listen online alles andere gibts am Telefon.

----------


## Palimpalim

> nur 1,6. aber dsseldorf hab ich halt hinter homburg gesetzt, weil homburg nher an zu hause ist und dann knnt ich hin und wieder mal am wochenende nach hause. obwohl dsseldorf mit sicherheit die schnere stadt ist.
> mnchen ist eh chancenlos, aber irgendwas musste ich ja noch drauf schreiben.
> was fr nen schnitt hast du? und wo hast du dich berall beworben?


Hab auch 1,6  :Party: 

Hab auch 4 WS und ne Ausbildung zur BTA, die aber erst nachm 31.8 abgeschlossen wird

Auf meiner Liste sind:
Regensburg - chancenlos
Mnchen - Naja, man kann sich s ja mal wnschen
Erlangen-Nrnberg - Der von der Studentenauskunft meinte, dass man mit viiiiel Glck vllch. mit 1,6 theor. reinkommen knnte (was ich ihm aber nicht glaube)
Ulm
Wrzburg
Gieen

Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja in Gieen, wieso sollte das dann so unwahrscheinlich bei dir sein mit 1,6???

----------


## Sophia_91

dann hast du ja gute karten  :Smilie: 

wei nicht....die vorderen drei klappen glaub echt nur, wenn ich groes glck hab. am wahrscheinlichsten ist homburg, aber dieses jahr sind es halt so viele bewerber. ich denk nicht, dass ich bis donnerstag schon irgendwo genommen worden bin, auch wenn ich mir nichts sehnlicher wnschen wrde..

----------


## Palimpalim

> dann hast du ja gute karten 
> 
> wei nicht....die vorderen drei klappen glaub echt nur, wenn ich groes glck hab. am wahrscheinlichsten ist homburg, aber dieses jahr sind es halt so viele bewerber. ich denk nicht, dass ich bis donnerstag schon irgendwo genommen worden bin, auch wenn ich mir nichts sehnlicher wnschen wrde..


Ich hab ja dieselben Voraussetzungen wie du  :Party: 
Die WS bringen mir im AdH nix und die Ausbildung wird nicht angerechnet, weil se ja zu spt abgeschlossen ist... Warts mal ab, ich hab fr mich irgendwie ein gutes Gefhl im Bauch, dann klappts bei dir auch!

----------


## Sophia_91

wenigstens einer der positiv denkt  :hmmm...: 
dann hoffen wir mal das beste!
und vielleicht sieht man sich dann sogar in gieen  :Party:

----------


## Palimpalim

> wenigstens einer der positiv denkt 
> dann hoffen wir mal das beste!
> und vielleicht sieht man sich dann sogar in gieen



Ja, das wr echt toll.
Ich mach morgen nen Telefonmarathon. Um 8.00 erstmal bei der Gieener Studentenhotline, anschlieend hochschulstart. Dann bin ich mal gespannt was rauskommt. Uiuiui, wenns wirklich schon Ergebnisse gibt, kracht das Forum bestimmt zusammen :Woow:  (Ich glaub Physikum und Zuassungen ist zuu viel)



Edit: Schaut einer von euch das perfekte Dinner? Der Umgang mit dem Messer in der Vorschau war ja jetzt ein Fal fr die Unfallchirurgie... Ich kann das nicht sehen wenn sich jemand soo schneidet.

----------


## Romana

Hat jetzt eigentlich schon irgendwer angerufen und irgendetwas in Erfahrung bringen knnen?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Hat jetzt eigentlich schon irgendwer angerufen und irgendetwas in Erfahrung bringen knnen?



Hab grade aufgelegt. Natrlich gleich Gieen angerufen, aber sehr unfreundlichen Gesprchspartner erwischt, der nichts zum NC sagen konnte, und auch er hat keine Daten von mir... Nur wei er jetzt nicht, ob das normal ist, oder nicht :Aufgepasst!: 
Muss jetzt in 15 min nochmal anrufen und dann bei hochschulstart.de! :Keks:

----------


## medistudent1234

Ja,
ich habe vor ca. 1 Stunde bei der ZVS angerufen. Ich hab da mal nachgefragt ob die ZVS schon die Zulassungen schon da hat. Er war auch sehr hflich und wollte direkt meine Registriernummer wissen, ich hab sie ihm gesagt und er hat nachgeschaut. Aber mMn hat der Anruf keine Gewissheit gebracht, denn wenn man ihm glauben darf, werden in der 1.Stufe des ADHs nur Bescheide ber eine Zulassung bei der 1.op verschickt, es heisst also weiter warten bis zum 23.09 :kotzen:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ja,
> ich habe vor ca. 1 Stunde bei der ZVS angerufen. Ich hab da mal nachgefragt ob die ZVS schon die Zulassungen schon da hat. Er war auch sehr hflich und wollte direkt meine Registriernummer wissen, ich hab sie ihm gesagt und er hat nachgeschaut. Aber mMn hat der Anruf keine Gewissheit gebracht, denn wenn man ihm glauben darf, werden in der 1.Stufe des ADHs nur Bescheide ber eine Zulassung bei der 1.op verschickt, es heisst also weiter warten bis zum 23.09


Haste nicht weiter nachgebohrt, ob du schon an einer anderen OP zugelassen bist?? Also zumindest schauen sie schon mal nach...

----------


## konstantin

Ja, das ist auch richtig so. Habe dir eine Erlaeuterung dazu ja bereits per PN verschickt.

----------


## Svenni1990

Ich versuche grade bei der ZVS anzurufen. Noch bin ich leider nicht durchgekommen.... :Oh nee...:

----------


## Bostonier

wei denn schon jemand was?

----------


## Svenni1990

also mir wurde grade gesagt, dass die zulassungen noch nicht vorliegen -.-*

----------


## Palimpalim

> also mir wurde grade gesagt, dass die zulassungen noch nicht vorliegen -.-*



Mir auch... grrr... Ich solle dich am 2.9. wieder anrufen...
(Aber sptestens morgen ist der nchste Anruf fllig muaha  :Woow: )
Das mit Gieen hat sich soweit erledigt, weil der von hochschulstart meinte, ich bin dabei und die Uni Gieen msse da nichts von mir haben. Naja, is mir auch recht...


EDIT: brigens war der Berater nicht nett. Der hat wrtlich gesagt: Naja, das luft ja jetzt bers AdH, aber ob sie da so groe Chancen haben, mssen wir sehen.
Ich hab geschaut wie ein Muli, ich denke die sollten einen doch zumindest nur miniminiminimalst aufmuntern

----------


## Svenni1990

ich schreibe jetzt einfach nochmal ne email hin. das letzte mal haben die sehr schnell geantwortet. vielleicht sind die auskunftfreudiger =)

----------


## Palimpalim

> ich schreibe jetzt einfach nochmal ne email hin. das letzte mal haben die sehr schnell geantwortet. vielleicht sind die auskunftfreudiger =)


Ich wrd denen auch gerne noch ne msil schreiben. Was muss denn da alles rein, damit die mir evtl. Auskunft geben?

----------


## Svenni1990

ich hab einfach gefragt, ob die zulassungen schon vorliegen und meine registriernummer angegeben. 
mal gucken obs klappt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Palimpalim

So, hab da jetzt auch hingeschrieben... Schei Wetter drauen, da kann man nix machen...

Aber sehen wir es positiv, sptestens bermorgen wissen wir ber unsere Erfolgschanchen bescheid, ist das nicht toll  :Top:  Weil so langsam mchte ich nicht mehr gefragt werden: Haste schon nen Platz? Ich find das ja toll wenn sich Leute fr meine Zukunft interessieren, aber das ist mittlerweile nur noch frustrierend, wenn alle anderen ne Arbeitsstelle haben und man selbst in der Schwebe hngt. :Keks:

----------


## JoeSixpack

Leute, das ist doch alles Mist. Ich habe keinen Bock eventuell bis Ende September zu warten...das ist doch alles verrckt...

Im Prinzip mssten die doch die ganzen Bewerberdaten einfach in nen Computer eingeben, aufs Knpfchen drcken und tada wei man, wer zugelassen ist. Ich verstehe nicht, was da so lange dauern kann...

----------


## Palimpalim

Hat nochmal jemand angerufen? Bei den Wartezeitlern haben sie ja auch erst am sptvormittag/mittag so recht mit der Sprache rausgerckt...

----------


## medistudent1234

> Weil so langsam mchte ich nicht mehr gefragt werden: Haste schon nen Platz? Ich find das ja toll wenn sich Leute fr meine Zukunft interessieren, aber das ist mittlerweile nur noch frustrierend, wenn alle anderen ne Arbeitsstelle haben und man selbst in der Schwebe hngt.


Mir gehts genauso :kotzen: . Das ist echt alles zum Teil fast schon deprimierend, wenn alle anderen, die man kennt schon einen Studienplatz haben, aber man selbst noch am seidenen Faden hngt.Aber kann man wohl nix machen, auer halt abwarten, ich werd bald verrckt :Nixweiss:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Mir gehts genauso. Das ist echt alles zum Teil fast schon deprimierend, wenn alle anderen, die man kennt schon einen Studienplatz haben, aber man selbst noch am seidenen Faden hngt.Aber kann man wohl nix machen, auer halt abwarten, ich werd bald verrckt


Ich glaube wir sollten heute aber hartnckig bleiben. Die Wartezeitquote wurde auch am Montag bekanntgegeben, obwohl die BEscheide erst Mittwochs kamen. Ich warte jetzt auf meine mail und rufe am nachmittag nochmal an. aber dass der berater mir meine letzte hoffnung nimmt fand ich echt nicht nett...

----------


## Svenni1990

> Ich glaube wir sollten heute aber hartnckig bleiben. Die Wartezeitquote wurde auch am Montag bekanntgegeben, obwohl die BEscheide erst Mittwochs kamen. Ich warte jetzt auf meine mail und rufe am nachmittag nochmal an. aber dass der berater mir meine letzte hoffnung nimmt fand ich echt nicht nett...



Ich werde auch heute Mittag/Nachmittag nochmal anrufen! In der Zwischenzeit koche ich einfach n bisschen =)

----------


## hulahopp

> Ich glaube wir sollten heute aber hartnckig bleiben. Die Wartezeitquote wurde auch am Montag bekanntgegeben, obwohl die BEscheide erst Mittwochs kamen. Ich warte jetzt auf meine mail und rufe am nachmittag nochmal an. aber dass der berater mir meine letzte hoffnung nimmt fand ich echt nicht nett...


Die Bescheide kommen doch aber erst am Donnerstag. Kann sich ja fast nur um den 01-Berater handeln :hmmm...:  Hatte dasselbe Frusterlebnis vor 2 Wochen.

----------


## lauraZi90

Ich wrds auch ganz gern vor Mittwoch wissen. Bei mir ist alles sehr kompliziert. ich studier derzeit in Innsbruck Sportwissenschaften (Gesundheits- und Leistungssport) und brauch nur noch ein semester.
Ich hab dort eine Wohnung. Die steht seit Anfang Juli (Semesterferien) sozusagen leer und ich zahl Miete mglicherweise umsonst. Blo weil ich nicht wei ob ich nen Studienplatz bekomm. Wenn ich einen bekommen sollte muss ich nen Nachmieter finden, eine neue Wohnung suchen.... Ich hab in den Ferien noch Prfungen, muss mich schon fr die Sachen fr nchstes Semester anmelden... Kann nichts planen. Fahr aber trotzdem am Mittwoch an Gardasee fr ne Woche. Wrd gern als erstes wissen ob ich nen Platz hab und nicht ber meine Mum oder so...
also wenn jemand was bers Telefon erfhrt bitte gleich sagen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## medistudent1234

> Ich werde auch heute Mittag/Nachmittag nochmal anrufen! In der Zwischenzeit koche ich einfach n bisschen =)



Das ist gut, ihr berichtet hoffentlich von euren Telefonaten. Ich muss 11.30uhr zum Sptdienst, komme erst 20 uhr wieder nachhause, da wird das wohl nix mit anrufen :kotzen: .

Oder soll ich heute einfach zuhause bleiben?Bin halt wegen dem miesen Wetter erkltet, ups :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hulahopp

Sorry, wenn ich vielleicht nicht nur bld, sondern auch noch hartnckig bin. Die Ergebnisse erscheinen doch am 2.9. online, oder nicht? Und das ist Donnerstag. Wie kommt ihr auf Mittwoch?

----------


## Svenni1990

am 2.9. gehen die bescheide in briefform raus. am 1.9. mssten die dann schon online sein.

obwohl die leute in der abiturbestenquote am 15.8. bescheid kriegen sollten, war der bescheid am 13. schon online... vllt. haben wir auch schon morgen glck =)

----------


## lauraZi90

Hab mich verschrieben. fahr am Mi in Urlaub aber am Do kommen erst die ergebnisse.
Ich will einfach nur wissen ob ich einen Platz hab,  egal wo, dass ich die Wohnung in Ibk loswerden kann!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Oder soll ich heute einfach zuhause bleiben?Bin halt wegen dem miesen Wetter erkltet, ups


Bin heut auch zu hause geblieben, bin aber wirklich krank, hab jetzt an beiden hnden nen defekt  :kotzen:  (deshalb verzeiht die rechtschreibfehler)

Ruf doch nochmal an, bevor du zur sptschicht gehst  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Anna-C

Hab jetz auch mal ne Mail geschickt an die nette Gruppe 01  :Big Grin: 

Wenn jmd von euch was wei wrs echt super wenn er/sie es hier posten wrde  :hmmm...:

----------


## hulahopp

> am 2.9. gehen die bescheide in briefform raus. am 1.9. mssten die dann schon online sein.
> 
> obwohl die leute in der abiturbestenquote am 15.8. bescheid kriegen sollten, war der bescheid am 13. schon online... vllt. haben wir auch schon morgen glck =)


Stimmt, am 13.8. waren die Ablehnungsbescheide online, steht aber auch so bei hochschulstart (Versand) und jetzt steht da eben der 2.9. fr die Zusagen. Zu den Zusagen, die am 11.8. online sein sollten, kann ich ja leider nichts sagen :grrrr....: . Naja, warten wirs ab.

----------


## DocMartin

OK, ich wei jetzt bescheid  :Aufgepasst!: 

Hab nen Bekannten bei der ZVS, den hab ich eben auf Handy angerufen. Wer seine Ergebnisse noch Wissen will, melde sich bei mir per PN und gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag erlang ihr Gewissheit  :hmmm...:

----------


## Voodoo90

Ja ne is klar ;) Das kenne ich irgendwo her.

----------


## Palimpalim

@ Doc:
Und ich hab nen rosa Elefanten in meinem Taj mahal ::-dance: 
*g* Biste denn genommen*g*

----------


## Svenni1990

das wort "unkostenbeitrag" gibt es nicht...
es gibt nur "kostenbeitrag"...
das wollte ich mal am rande erwhnt haben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Palimpalim

> das wort "unkostenbeitrag" gibt es nicht...
> es gibt nur "kostenbeitrag"...
> das wollte ich mal am rande erwhnt haben


Das "Un"-Wort des Tages ist gefunden  :hmmm...: 

Was ist da jetzt dran, geben die jetzt Infos raus oder nicht?

----------


## Svenni1990

> Das "Un"-Wort des Tages ist gefunden 
> 
> Was ist da jetzt dran, geben die jetzt Infos raus oder nicht?


Ich rechne damit heute eigentlich nicht mehr...

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich rechne damit heute eigentlich nicht mehr...


HAt schon jemand ne Antwort auf seine mail bekommen? Ich wei ich bin ungeduldig, auf diese Tage warte ich schon seit anfang mai... Die ZVS ist einfach nur ungndig  :grrrr....:

----------


## Svenni1990

> HAt schon jemand ne Antwort auf seine mail bekommen? Ich wei ich bin ungeduldig, auf diese Tage warte ich schon seit anfang mai... Die ZVS ist einfach nur ungndig


leider nicht... 
ich finde, das ist ne qulerei -.-* alle drfen schon auf wohnungssuche gehen, nur wir nicht!  :Hh?:

----------


## Die Niere

Nicht dass heute in den Nachrichten kommt, dass ein ZVS-Mitarbeiter Amok gelaufen ist und dabei die ganze Zeit ein "Telefonklingeln" imitiert hat bis in die GSG9 niederstrecken musste.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Nicht dass heute in den Nachrichten kommt, dass ein ZVS-Mitarbeiter Amok gelaufen ist und dabei die ganze Zeit ein "Telefonklingeln" imitiert hat bis in die GSG9 niederstrecken musste.


Das geschieht denen recht, dann wissen sie wie wichtig Mediziner sind. Besonders nicht zvs-geschdigte Mediziner!

----------


## DocMartin

Krass! Wer htte das gedacht...

Ne echte berraschung

----------


## Palimpalim

> Krass! Wer htte das gedacht...
> 
> Ne echte berraschung


H? Was fr ne berraschung?

----------


## Anna-C

> H? Was fr ne berraschung?


schon sag, was du weit doc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Palimpalim

> schon sag, was du weit doc


Ich glaub er will uns nur verppeln. Hab morgen Frhschicht, dann werd ich die ZVS-Berater in meiner Frhstckspause bei ihrem Frhstck stren mssen! :hmmm...:  :Micro:

----------


## DocMartin

Ok, Leute, also jetzt mal Klartext:

DAS WAR EIN SCHERZ! 

um etwas die Stimmung aufzulockern, also bitte bitte, hrt auf mir PMs zu schreiben  ::-oopss:

----------


## Svenni1990

Sehr geehrte Frau Waldeyer,
am 02. September werden die ersten Zulassungsbescheide von hochschulstart im AdH versandt. Alle weiteren Termine entnehmen Sie bitte unserer Homepage unter "Termine".
Mit freundlichen Gren,
Ihre Gruppe 04


argh  :Hh?:  :Traurig:  :dagegen:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich komm bei der zvs nicht mehr durch  :Oh nee...: 
Probierts noch jemand auer mir?

----------


## Anna-C

> Sehr geehrte Frau Waldeyer,
> am 02. September werden die ersten Zulassungsbescheide von hochschulstart im AdH versandt. Alle weiteren Termine entnehmen Sie bitte unserer Homepage unter "Termine".
> Mit freundlichen Gren,
> Ihre Gruppe 04
> 
> 
> argh



wann hast du die mail denn hingeschckt? heute erst oder schon frher?

und @palimpalim : wahrscheinlich rufen in disem moment tausende bei denen an^^

----------


## Svenni1990

> wann hast du die mail denn hingeschckt? heute erst oder schon frher?
> 
> und @palimpalim : wahrscheinlich rufen in disem moment tausende bei denen an^^


mh, ich glaube so gegen halb 10 heute morgen...

----------


## Palimpalim

> wann hast du die mail denn hingeschckt? heute erst oder schon frher?
> 
> und @palimpalim : wahrscheinlich rufen in disem moment tausende bei denen an^^


Das mit der Frage, ob es noch jemand dort versucht zielt eher darauf ab, von unterschiedlichen beratern evtl. unterschiedliche Ausknfte zu erhalten  :hmmm...: 

PS: ich komme immer noch nocht durch...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich bin durchgekommen....
mit migem Erfolg.
Die nette Dame am Telefon meinte, dass einige Unis am Telefon schon was bekannt geben aber das wren meistens Unis die ihr ADH selbst durchfhren. Sie meinte sptestens am Mittwoch knne man telefonisch auch bei ihnen was erfahren, evtl. auch schon morgen mittag.

----------


## Anna-C

> einige Unis am Telefon schon was bekannt geben aber das wren meistens Unis die ihr ADH selbst durchfhren. .


kapier ich net ^^ welche unis sind das dann? zhlen ulm und mannheim dazu? ::-dance:

----------


## Svenni1990

das sind zum beispiel unis, die auswahlgesprche druchfhren...
lbeck, hamburg, hannover und so...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Denke ich auch...wahrscheinlich die Unis die ihre AWGs schon durchgefhrt haben. Vieleicht auch Hamburg oder so... Hab dann aber auch nicht nher nachgefragt. Sie meinte halt dass Homburg ja alles ber hochschulstart machen lsst und mit der Auswahl an sich dann nix mehr zu tun hat, die legen nur die Kriterien fest. Und wer letztendlich genommen wurde und wie der NC ist erfahren sie auch erst Dienstag oder Mittwoch.

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab jetzt bei all meinen Unis angerufen und keine wusste etwas  :Traurig: 
Aber ich fand das echt putzig, dass die berater sich selbst auch der zvs seite nicht sofort zurechtfanden a la "h, moment, ah ja da, h, ne doch nicht..."

----------


## Abitussi10

@ Doc Martin: Du bist ganz schn fies  :Traurig: 

Ich werd hier kirre und du machst hier ble Scherze  :Traurig: 

Ahhhhhh - ich bekomm en Vogel!

----------


## DerSalamander

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aah

entschuldigung, aber jetzt gehts mir besser!!!!

----------


## Inelein

Hmmm, war ja leider zu erwarten - ich denke in Heidelberg und Mannheim knnte man durchaus schon was erfahren, aber bin grad noch zu mde um straight zu denken, eventl. ruf ich spter an wenn ich wacher bin

----------


## fallenangel30487

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aah
> 
> entschuldigung, aber jetzt gehts mir besser!!!!


Das hab ich bis zu mir gehrt *g* Sind ja nur ca. 30 km oder so....
...ich mach mit: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............................  ......
naja wirklich besser gehts mir aber net......komm wir treffen uns in der Mitte...in Hom *g* und nerven die ein bisschen....

----------


## Svenni1990

ich glaub ich warte jetzt einfach bis mittwoch bzw. donnerstag ab.
es ist doch eh schner, einen schriftlichen bescheid zu bekommen als mndlich am telefon, oder nicht? =)
einfach noch ein bisschen geduldig sein und die zeit mit schlafen und betrinken berbrcken xD

----------


## DerSalamander

haha jo, lass uns vor dem sekretariat campieren, bis die die zvs anrufen und uns was sagen....

----------


## Palimpalim

> ich glaub ich warte jetzt einfach bis mittwoch bzw. donnerstag ab.
> es ist doch eh schner, einen schriftlichen bescheid zu bekommen als mndlich am telefon, oder nicht? =)
> einfach noch ein bisschen geduldig sein und die zeit mit schlafen und betrinken berbrcken xD



Den Bescheid bekommst du ja nur, wenn du an deiner OP 1 zugelassen wirst, ansonsten gibts garnix! :dagegen: 

EDIT: Wie war das mit morgen Mittag

----------


## Svenni1990

nee, den bescheid kriegt man, wenn man sich nicht mehr verbessern kann
d.h. wenn ich an meiner 1. OP nicht genommen wurde, an der zweiten aber schon, dann bekomme ich auch nen bescheid

hoffe ich

----------


## Palimpalim

> nee, den bescheid kriegt man, wenn man sich nicht mehr verbessern kann
> d.h. wenn ich an meiner 1. OP nicht genommen wurde, an der zweiten aber schon, dann bekomme ich auch nen bescheid
> 
> hoffe ich


Das stimmt, aber in den meisten Fllen kannst du dich halt verbessern, und dann gibts nur Auskunft bers Telefon.

----------


## Voodoo90

Es gibt nur einen Bescheid, wenn du an der ersten OP zugelassen worden bist.

----------


## DerSalamander

also, wenn man sich die bsps ankuckt auf der seite der zvs, dann hab ich das auch so wie svenni verstanden, dass man bescheid bekommt, wenn man sich nicht mehr verbessern kann....

----------


## Palimpalim

Wow, hab grad ne antwort auf meine Mail bekommen. Die werden auch immer sprlicher:

Sehr geehrte Frau xy,



Termine im Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen - AdH - siehe Terminkalender im Internet www.hochschulstart.de - 1. Stufe 02.09.10, 2. Stufe 23.09.2010.



Mit freundlichen Gren

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ah...ich will nicht noch bis zum 23.9 warten! Find die Warterei bis Mittwoch schon schrecklich!!!!

----------


## DocMartin

Vielleicht sollte ich doch lieber BWL studieren  :bhh:  Wie war das, man braucht nur die richtigen Geschftsideen? Ich werd Jemanden bei der ZVS einschleusen und dann die Ergebnisse verkaufen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jumper2010

und wir knnen doch nichts dran ndern........ ::-dance: 

also was solls....abwarten, ganz einfach :Top:

----------


## Abitussi10

abwarten, einatmen, ausatmen, warten, einatmen, ausatmen, warten - ooohhhhmmmmm....

----------


## DocMartin

Ich versteh das nicht, ich hab richtig viel zu tun. Ich wei gar nicht, wo ihr die Zeit her nehmt, um euch so verrckt zu machen^^

Bis 1.9. muss meine Stipendiumsbewerbung raus sein, am zweiten hab ich vielleicht sogar schon nen Platz und am 3.9. ist mein Auswahlgesprch...

----------


## DerSalamander

ich hab grad die uralte super nintendo konsole ausgepackt.... da vergeht die zeit lol. und schwupp, ist donnerstag...

----------


## Die Niere

> Ich versteh das nicht, ich hab richtig viel zu tun. Ich wei gar nicht, wo ihr die Zeit her nehmt, um euch so verrckt zu machen^^


Dafr hast du es aber geschafft alleine in diesem Thread 223 Beitrge zu hinterlassen...okay gegen fallenangel30487 mit ihren ber 800 Beitrgen ist das wirklich nichts  :Grinnnss!: 

gruesse, die niere

----------


## DocMartin

:Grinnnss!:  naja im Moment mein ich ja ::-bee: 

Aber ich glaube, es wr auch besser, wenn ich mich jetzt auf meine Sachen konzentrieren wrde^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Dafr hast du es aber geschafft alleine in diesem Thread 223 Beitrge zu hinterlassen...okay gegen fallenangel30487 mit ihren ber 800 Beitrgen ist das wirklich nichts 
> 
> gruesse, die niere


Naja da sind ja auch noch einige vom letzten Jahr dabei *g*
Auf der Rettungswache oder beim SanDienst hat man eben nicht immer was zu tun... Und wenn der TV von mittelalten Herren besetzt ist und die Sport oder Tatort schauen oder die Rosenheim Cops und so...da bleibt auer Internet nicht so viel *g*

----------


## Palimpalim

Ha, ich freu mich morgen richtig auf Arbeit. Erst KPP und anschlieend Tanke.
Mhh, ich liebe den Geruch von Benzin und den Lagerrumen, da knnt ich mich reinlegen (jaja, ich wei, ist vielleicht ncht sooo gesundheitsfrdernd).
Nur leider ist da kein I-net  :Nixweiss: 

EDIT: Mist, ich muss morgen unbedingt rauskriegen, ob ich nen Platz bekommen hab oder nicht. Bin am Mittwoch bei der Gastro- und Coloskopie eingeteilt. Das passt ja mal wieder wie die Faust aufs Auge, da komm ich dann nicht vor 15.00 Uhr ausm KPP...

----------


## erg42

hab auch 1.6!

also ich kenn einige die in mnchen letztes jahr mit 1.7 nachgerckt sind, weil da immer wieder relativ viel frei wird, weil's da ja so viele erstsemester gibt!!

also ich wrd soooo gern nach mnchen! hoffe echt, dass das klappt!
lg

----------


## Palimpalim

> hab auch 1.6!
> 
> also ich kenn einige die in mnchen letztes jahr mit 1.7 nachgerckt sind, weil da immer wieder relativ viel frei wird, weil's da ja so viele erstsemester gibt!!
> 
> also ich wrd soooo gern nach mnchen! hoffe echt, dass das klappt!
> lg


High five, hab auch 1,6 und mchte auch nach Mnchen (aber lieber noch nach Regensburg  :Grinnnss!: )
Was hast du noch auf deiner OP Liste stehen? Das Prob ist halt, wenn du im AdH schon nen Platz kriegst, kommst du nicht ins Nachrckverfahren...

EDIT: Wei eigentlich jemand was von Kensington, die war schon lange nicht mehr da. Die hatte doch auch ein AWG in Hannover, oder???

----------


## fallenangel30487

> EDIT: Wei eigentlich jemand was von Kensington, die war schon lange nicht mehr da. Die hatte doch auch ein AWG in Hannover, oder???


N keine Ahnung, ich schreib ihr mal ne mail bei studi.

----------


## erg42

Regensburg wr auch klasse! hab ich auch auf meiner liste, allerdings nehm ich mal an, dass ich das knicken kann.

ich muss zugeben, ich hab gepokert. ich hab mich nicht in Nrnberg oder so beworben, weil ich wie gesagt angst hatte in Mnchen dann nicht ins nachrckverfahren zu kommen...

also hab ich nur die Stdte angegeben wo ich wirklich hin will... und da hab ich so ziemlich nur in mnchen chancen.
aber jetzt werd ich langsam richtig nervs und mach mir gedanken obs nicht doch besser gewesen wr sich noch in homburg und co zu berwerben... 

naja. mir geht das warten sooo auf die nerven. irgendwer nen vorschlag wie man sich die Zeit vertreiben kann??

----------


## Palimpalim

> N keine Ahnung, ich schreib ihr mal ne mail bei studi.



Wahrscheinlich ist sie schon zum ich-bin-zvs-geschdigt-und-kein-ende-in-sicht-Opfer geworden und ist nicht mehr in der Lage mit uns in Kontakt zu treten  :Grinnnss!: 

Ist sie nicht in den Urlaub gefahren? Aber da msste sie ja bald auch wieder zurck sein?

----------


## DocMartin

Ok, ich wrd mich jetzt gerne nochmal versichern:

Meine OPs:

1. Dresden (AWG am 3.9. also Bescheid wohl frhestens am 23.9.)
2. Gieen
3. Marburg
4. Bonn
5. Homburg

Wenn ich jetzt im ersten ADH fr Homburg einen Platz kriegen wrde, es sich aber raustellt, dass es fr Dresden nicht gereicht htte, wrde ich dann noch an den Nachrckerverfahren der anderen Unis teilnehmen oder die Zulassung fr Homburg kriegen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Homburg, nur wenn du niergendwo genommen wurdest gehst du ins NRV

----------


## Palimpalim

@ fallen:

Das man evtl. schon morgen mittag ergebnisse bekommt, weit du das von einer hochschulstart-beraterin?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja hat die heut am Telefon gesagt

----------


## Palimpalim

Rufst du morgen an und wnn ja, wann?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich denke mal so um 14 Uhr, oder ich warte bis hier im Forum was steht..

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich denke mal so um 14 Uhr, oder ich warte bis hier im Forum was steht..


Ich werds morgen von der Tanke aus probieren und wenn ich ne zusage bekomm, gibts benzin umsonst und jeder darf mitanstoen  :Grinnnss!: 

Scherz beiseite. Jetzt gibts erst mal lecker Familienpizza und nen suuuuper leckeren italienischen Salat. Dann gehts nach bester "Yummy, yummy, yummy, i got love in my tummy"- Manier noch ne Runde Couching mit Fernseher und Knuddelhund und dann ist hoffentlich schon morgen....

@ fallen:
ISt das deine kleine katze ausm Tierheim auf dem Foto? Sieht man die auch mal in gro??? Ich werd unsre Ponystute wenns wetter past morgen einspannen. Dann gibts nen Siegeszug durchs dorf, wenn ich ne absage bekomm wirds ein trauerzug  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich werds morgen von der Tanke aus probieren und wenn ich ne zusage bekomm, gibts benzin umsonst und jeder darf mitanstoen 
> 
> Scherz beiseite. Jetzt gibts erst mal lecker Familienpizza und nen suuuuper leckeren italienischen Salat. Dann gehts nach bester "Yummy, yummy, yummy, i got love in my tummy"- Manier noch ne Runde Couching mit Fernseher und Knuddelhund und dann ist hoffentlich schon morgen....
> 
> @ fallen:
> ISt das deine kleine katze ausm Tierheim auf dem Foto? Sieht man die auch mal in gro??? Ich werd unsre Ponystute wenns wetter past morgen einspannen. Dann gibts nen Siegeszug durchs dorf, wenn ich ne absage bekomm wirds ein trauerzug


Jo das ist der kleine Jack...
und jetzt in gro:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Jo das ist der kleine Jack...
> und jetzt in gro:


Mensch, ist die s... Unsere dicke Brummerkatze passt nie ganz aufs Foto  :Woow:  

Ich kann nie ins Tierheim gehen, ohne jemand anders, da ich sonst glaub ich jedesmal mit 5 neuen Kandidaten zu Hause antanzen wrde. Da muss mich immer jemand von abhalten. Unser alter Knuddelhund is auch aus dem Tierheim. Das war die beste entscheidung unseres lebens (abgesehen von den anderen tieren  :hmmm...: )

Hach, Tiermed wr auch sch gewesen, aber ich denke Humanmed liegt mir mehr, bei menschen bin ich glaub ich mehr realist und hng emotional nicht so nach...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Alleine kann ich da auch nicht hin *g* Am liebsten wrd ich die alle mit heim nehmen. Wir haben auch noch so ne dicke ...wei nicht so recht ob die ganz auf eine Foto geht *g*

----------


## Tarwah

Katzen sind sooooo s *-*
Und wenn man die dann so im Tierheim sitzen sieht, dann ist das echt ne ganz miese Sache  :Frown: 
Letztes Jahr war ich in Bulgarien und da gibts so viele Straenkatzen- und Hundewelpen, da blutet einem das Herz. Da ist mir auch ein 7 Wochen altes Katzenbaby in den Hnden gestorben  :Frown: 

Tiermed wr wirklich schn, aber da isset bei mir das selbe wie bei Palimpalim :/

Waheeey. Wenn's morgen schon Ergebnisse gibt, dann machen wir Party  :Party:

----------


## Sophia_91

aber nur wenns positive sind =) *hoff*

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das stimmt, mir blutet jedes mal das Herz wenn ich im Tierheim die Geschichten mitbekomme...*heul*

Ich hoffe auch so dass ich diese Woche schon nen Bescheid bekomme.... oder zumind. mal den aktuellen NC von Homburg und der darf dann aber nicht tiefer als 1,6 sein sonst bekomm ich nen Herzinfarkt und nen Nervenzusammenbruch!

----------


## Tarwah

Na, wenn du zu keinem Auswahlgesprch musst, dann wirst du doch bestimmt sptestens diesen Donnerstag Bescheid bekommen  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Na, wenn du zu keinem Auswahlgesprch musst, dann wirst du doch bestimmt sptestens diesen Donnerstag Bescheid bekommen


Naja nicht ganz kommt halt drauf an ob du dich noch verbessern kannst ober nicht. Also in deiner OP

----------


## Jumper2010

Katzen sind schrecklich..... :dagegen:  :kotzen:  :grrrr....:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Katzen sind voll s.....  :Meine Meinung: 

Magst du gar keine Tiere oder bist du eher der Hunde Mensch?

----------


## Tarwah

Katzen sind flauschig.  :Keks:

----------


## Jumper2010

ich habs nicht so mit Viechern :Oh nee...: 

und Katzen mag ich nicht, die sind mir unheimlich :Nixweiss: 


und ich brauche keinen Psychater............wei von meiner Macke und kann damit gut leben :Top:

----------


## _Natalie_

Jeder hat seine Macken. Ich fr meinen Teil bin zwar ein echter Tierliebhaber, mag aber keine Pferde... Die find ich einfach...doof, wei nicht. Pferde und ich werden keine Freunde mehr.

----------


## LilacAngel

Ich bin auch eher der Katzen- als der Hundetyp. Und der Nagetiertyp  :Smilie: 
Und Pferde sind sowieso tolle Tiere ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich mag auch nicht alle Tiere aber das heit ja nicht dass man dann ein schlechter Mensch ist oder so... So lange man sie in Ruhe lsst oder nicht schlecht behandelt ist doch alles in Ordnung...
PS: Ich mag keine Gnse, oder so Killergeflgel *g*

----------


## lauraZi90

Hat schon jemand angerufen???

----------


## jona1708

Das wuerde ich auch gerne fragen!
Bin im Urlaub und so langsam richtig nervoes. Kann ja leider nicht fuer mich anrufen.
Und ich traue mich auch nicht, morgen in Daisy reinzuschauen.....
Aber ich habe mich sowieso mit dem Gedanken abgefunden, dass es fuer mich erst ab dem 23. Auskunft und Gewissheit gibt. Deswegen bleibe ich auch bis zum 5. September.
Aber ich bin trotsdem so bloed und lese mir eure Beitraege durch.

----------


## queenluna

> Aber ich bin trotsdem so bloed und lese mir eure Beitraege durch.


  :Grinnnss!: 

au mann, ich mach mich auch schon total verrckt, gucke alle 2 sekunden nach ob jemand gepostet hat, der schon irgendwas wei. ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich bermorgen schon was hab (eigentlich glaub ich aber auch nicht, dass ich irgendwann danach was hab  :Traurig:  ), aber trotzdem: da lassen sich ja dann 1000mal bessere prognosen stellen, wenn die erste runde durch ist *zitter* halts nicht mehr aus.....
 :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## jona1708

Was hast du denn fuer einen Schnitt und welche OPs?

----------


## Abitussi10

ich schau auch alle 2 Minuten *lach*
Hahaha - ich glaub ich ruf nachher mal an, hi hi hi hi...

DIE SPANNUNG STEIGT : :bhh:

----------


## lauraZi90

Ich sollte eigentlich Neurologie lernen weil ich am 15.09 Prf hab.
Kann mich aber berhaupt nicht drauf konzentrieren und anrufen trau ich mich auch nicht... Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :Oh nee...:

----------


## lio

Ich hatte mir so fest vorgenommen nicht anzurufen (OP1 und 2 chancenlos, OP 3 und 4 wenn berhaupt in der 2. Stufe), aber jetzt putz ich seit zwei Stunden die WG (Prokrastination, Ablenkung, Wahnsinn  :Grinnnss!: ) und aktualisier den Thread alle drei Minuten... Aaaargh.  
Wei denn wirklich niemand was?

----------


## lauraZi90

@lio: du hast auch nicht angerufen oder?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich glaube irgendwie traut sich niemand anzurufen *g*....ich mich eigentlich auch nicht... mmmm o das ist doch alles sch****

----------


## lauraZi90

@FALLENANGEL: Magst du dich nicht erbarmen  :Blush: 
Ich bin in sowas nicht so gut und du hast da ja schon Erfahrung  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab wohl die geringste Chance diese Woche schon nen Platz zu erfahren...mit 1,7 +Dienst und nur Homburg auf der Liste muss ich wohl bis zum 23. warten. Will nicht jemand mit 1,5 oder so anrufen? *g*

----------


## Die Niere

Soll ich den Thread mal aus Selbstheilungsgrnden fr ne halbe Stunde zusperren  :Grinnnss!: ?

----------


## Abitussi10

also habs grad versucht und bin sofort durchgekommen  :Grinnnss!: 

Frhestens liegt Morgen Nachmittag etwas vor und die Dame am Telefon meinte nochmal zu mir, dass man NUR einen Bescheid bekommt (also einen positiven) wenn man an der OP1 genommen wurde... 

Grle

----------


## hulahopp

Ich mach mich jetzt zwar sicher mal wieder unbeliebt, aber habt ihr mal daran gedacht, dass es vielleicht Leute gibt, die ein ernsteres Problem haben als die Neugier um da anzurufen. Ich denke da an so einen Fall wie Palimpalim. Wenn da dauernd die Leitungen blockiert werden.... Sind doch nur noch zwei Tage!

----------


## lauraZi90

hmm dann muss wohl morgen meine Mum fr mich anrufen. Fahr nmlich morgen Vormittag in Urlaub ^^.
So ein Mist... :dagegen:

----------


## lauraZi90

@hulahoop: Und mein Problem ist, dass ich den 3. Monat umsonst 300 Euro hinblttern kann weil ich ein Zimmer in Ibk hab und nicht wei ob ich nen STudienplatz bekomm. Ist mir egal, wohin ich komm will nur wissen OB!
Auerdem hab ich erst einmal angerufen weil ich wirklich ne Frage hatte.

----------


## hulahopp

> @hulahoop: Und mein Problem ist, dass ich den 3. Monat umsonst 300 Euro hinblttern kann weil ich ein Zimmer in Ibk hab und nicht wei ob ich nen STudienplatz bekomm. Ist mir egal, wohin ich komm will nur wissen OB!
> Auerdem hab ich erst einmal angerufen weil ich wirklich ne Frage hatte.


Ist ja ok, es schaukelt sich nur manchmal so auf, dass jeder das Gefhl bekommt, er msse unbedingt dort anrufen. Es gibt bestimmt viele, die hier mitlesen ohne sich anzumelden. Und ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, wie wir Mitte August verzweifelt in der Leitung hingen und nicht durchkamen.

----------


## lauraZi90

Ich war damals wo ich angerufen hab nicht in der Warteschlange. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich in ner Sondergruppe bin (Auslndischer Bildungsnachweis)...

----------


## Tarwah

Das ist die Neugier ;)
Ich trau mich nicht da anzurufen :x 
Da warte ich lieber bis bermorgen.. Sind ja nur noch 2 Tage!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich wart mal ob 1,6er morgen fr Homburg ne Zusage bekommen und wenn ja ruf ich dort an. Aber die werden dann wohl auch diese Woche den aktuellen NC verffentlichen denke mal so Donnerstag, Freitag...

----------


## jona1708

Ich werde verrueckt am Ende der Welt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich werde verrueckt am Ende der Welt.


Wo bist du eigentlich?

----------


## Sophia_91

mann, voll viele hatten gestern schon ihren ersten uni-tag und nur ich sitz zu hause rum und hng in der schwebe -.-
was macht ihr eigentlich wenns nichts wird?

----------


## Tarwah

Gestern schon den ersten Uni-Tag?!
Voll viele meiner Freunde haben schon alles - Studentenausweis, Wohnung, etc., da wird man extrem ungeduldig :/ 
Wenn's nix wird, dann werd ich mir wohl nen Job suchen mssen.. irgendwo..
Und was machst du, wenns nix wird, Sophia?

----------


## Sophia_91

hmm... es muss einfach was werden  :Smilie: 

ne, ich hatte eigentlich einen fsj platz, aber den musste ich abgeben, weil das htte schon am 1.9. begonnen und ich wei ja erst am 23.9. ob ich dann mit dem studium beginn oder nicht.
ich werd sonst mal mit dem pflegepraktikum beginnen und dann mein glck nochmal zum ss versuchen... das blde ist, dass da der doppeljahrgang aus bayern und nordrhein-westfalen kommt...
aber hoffentlich komm ich erst gar nicht in diese situation!!

----------


## lio

Das mit der Wohnung find ich am nervigsten. Ich hab mich zwei Jahre (bzw. drei, hab die zwlfte ja trotz relativ guter Noten freiwillig wiederholt, weil ich nicht sechs Jahre warten will) reingehngt. Jetzt sitz ich dann wahrscheinlich in einem winzigen berteuerten Loch (was ist zwei Wochen vor Studienbeginn sonst noch frei?), whrend Leute, die zwei Jahre nichts gemacht haben auer feiern und sich vor Referaten und Gruppenarbeiten drcken, sich schon vor zwei Monaten an den tollsten Universitten fr Lehramt Englisch und Geschichte eingeschrieben und tolle Wohnungen gefunden haben.  
Bin heute echt genervt von dieser Warterei, sorry  ::-oopss:

----------


## Tarwah

Ja, da hast du Recht, lio. 
Aber jetzt stell dir mal vor du wirst erst im Oktober angenommen oder im aaaaaaallerletzten Nachrckverfahren!! Dann bist du echt am Popo!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mich nervt das auch tierisch. Vor 2 Wochen hat mir eine die mit mir Abi gemacht hat und durchgefallen ist geschrieben dass sie dieses jahr mit 3.irgendwas gestanden hat und an ihrer wunsch uni fr lehramt genommen wurde. Bin fast ausgerastet.

----------


## Tarwah

Najaa, die hat sich aber auch nicht fr Medizin beworben.
Du knntest dich jetzt auch an deiner Wunschuni fr irgendwas einschreiben, aber wir haben hhere Anforderungen  :Grinnnss!: 
Ne Freundin von mir wurde auch mit 2,3 fr Tourismusmanagement in Berlin, Mnchen und Hamburg genommen!!! Das war hart  :bhh:

----------


## DerSalamander

Nachdem so ziemlich alle meine Bekannten ein wesentlich schlechteres Abi gemacht haben als ich und schon eine oder sogar mehrere Zusagen bekommen haben, bin ich mittlerweile auch total verzweifelt.
Als Plan B hab ich mich noch fr Lehramt Bio/Englisch Gym beworben und ich wurde auch dort abgelehnt, weil dieses Jahr der NC einfach 1,0 ist. 1,0! Wo kommen denn bitte die Leute alle her??
Wenn jetzt Medizin nicht klappt, fang ich an zu weinen.
Ich frag mich mittlerweile echt, wofr ich mich beim Abi so abgerackert hab....

----------


## Kackbratze

> Ich frag mich mittlerweile echt, wofr ich mich beim Abi so abgerackert hab....


Um nicht dem teuflischen Genuss von Alkohol, Sex oder Internetpornographie anheim zu fallen?

----------


## Abitussi10

Sala, ich kann dir da echt nur zustimmen. Woher kommen die ganzen guten Leute her, frag ich mich die ganze Zeit?!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nachdem so ziemlich alle meine Bekannten ein wesentlich schlechteres Abi gemacht haben als ich und schon eine oder sogar mehrere Zusagen bekommen haben, bin ich mittlerweile auch total verzweifelt.
> Als Plan B hab ich mich noch fr Lehramt Bio/Englisch Gym beworben und ich wurde auch dort abgelehnt, weil dieses Jahr der NC einfach 1,0 ist. 1,0! Wo kommen denn bitte die Leute alle her??
> Wenn jetzt Medizin nicht klappt, fang ich an zu weinen.
> Ich frag mich mittlerweile echt, wofr ich mich beim Abi so abgerackert hab....


Geht mir genauso...in meiner Abi Klasse war der Beste nach mir 2,3 und die studieren alle schon seit letztem Jahr. Sogar eine die 3,0 hat studiert jetzt an der Semmelweis weil Mami und Papi ja bezahlen...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

----------


## Kackbratze

> Woher kommen die ganzen guten Leute her, frag ich mich die ganze Zeit?!


Teilweise aus deinem Abijahrgang?

----------


## Abitussi10

Neee, ich war mit 1,6 die Beste! Und auch hier an den Stuttgarter Gymnasien waren es nur eine handvoll^^

----------


## Voodoo90

Ich denke,dass man bis 15Uhr noch Auskunft bekommt bei der ZVS. Habe eben auch gesagt bekommen, dass ich in Mannheim zugelassen wurde!

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ich denke,dass man bis 15Uhr noch Auskunft bekommt bei der ZVS. Habe eben auch gesagt bekommen, dass ich in Mannheim zugelassen wurde!


Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :hmmm...:  Welche Punktzahl hast du?

----------


## Bar

Du hast hochschulstart angerufen, und die haben dir das gesagt?

Edit: Sorry ganz vergessen: Glckwunsch!

----------


## Voodoo90

Ja, ich habe gesagt, das sich morgen in den Uralub fahre und da hat die Dame geschaut, ob ich schon wo zugelassen wurde. Und das ist Mannheim, 1. OP. Ich habe 59,5 Punkte.

Also schnell anrufen!

----------


## Romana

Echt jetzt? Oder war das wieder nur so ein Scherz, bei dem mein Blutdrock erstmal unntig in die Hhe schiet?  :Grinnnss!: 
Weil iwer hatte ja heute schon gesagt, dass ihm am Telefon gesagt wurde, dass frhestens morgen mittag was nachzufragen wre...  :Hh?: 
Ach ja, und natrlich Herzlichen Glckwunsch, wenn's kein Scherz ist...

----------


## Voodoo90

Nein, ist kein Scherz! Ich wrde auch sterben, wenn jemand sowas schreiben wrde und es nicht stimmt.

----------


## Bar

Ich glaube das mit dem Urlaub war auschlaggebend. Voodoo hat es ja auch schon im Mannheim-Thread geschrieben.

----------


## inasmile

Hab auch ne Zusage :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Voodoo90

Wo und mit welchem Schnitt?

----------


## Anti-MG

ne...ich habe nichts von urlaub gesagt und der nette herr hat mir auch alles gesagt,was ich wissen wollte...
nur bis wohin in hamburg zugelassen wurde,konnte er noch nicht einsehen...

----------


## inasmile

Fuer euch uninteressant : Zahnmedizin Heidelberg 45pkt  :Smilie:

----------


## Inelein

ZULASSUNG fr Mannheim!!! Ich kanns nicht fassen ich bin berglcklich! 53,88 Punkte

----------


## _Natalie_

> ZULASSUNG fr Mannheim!!! Ich kanns nicht fassen ich bin berglcklich! 53,88 Punkte


Glckwunsch!  :Smilie:  Und viel Erfolg im Studium!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Palimpalim

HHHHEEEEEUUUULL, ich hab nichts bekommen... Nirgendwo... Kann euch die NCs geben: Regensburg 1,3
Mnchen 1,4
Erlangen 1,4
Wrzburg 1,1
Ulm 1,4
Gieen 1,5


Ich klink mich jetzt fr ne gewisse Zeit aus dem Forum aus. Geh jetzt 1 Jahr als BTA arbeiten, euch noch alles gute

LG, Palimpalim (die hier wie ein Schulkind heult)

----------


## Miu

> ZULASSUNG fr Mannheim!!! Ich kanns nicht fassen ich bin berglcklich! 53,88 Punkte


Oh mein Gott.... ich habe 53 pkt.. herzlichen Glckwunsch Inelein :Smilie:

----------


## lio

@Palimpalim: Ach Mensch, das tut mir leid fr dich... Aber noch ist ja nicht alles verloren, wart doch erstmal die 2. Stufe und die Nachrckverfahren ab. Vielen Dank fr die Werte =)

An alle Zugelassenen: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## LilacAngel

Wei schon einer was zu FFM???

----------


## DocMartin

Ich hab auch noch nirgendwo was bekommen, also ist der NC bei Homburg auch mindestens 1.6... :grrrr....:

----------


## ravedave

bin in Erlangen angenommen, muss aber noch bis zum 23.09. warten, weil ich mich noch auf Wrzburg oder Mnster verbessern knnte. Meint ihr, das ist realistisch mit 1,4? Wenn nicht, knnte ich schonmal in ERlangen Wohnung und so weiter suchen..
wei echt grad nicht, ob ich mich freuen soll oder nicht :/

----------


## DocMartin

Du hast nen Studienplatz, also ja, freu dich!

----------


## Svenni1990

verdammt, es nimmt keiner mehr ab bei der zvs -.-* eine minute frher htte ich vermutlich anrufen mssen...

----------


## Inelein

Ich finde den Ulmer NC, also den bisherigen, ziemlich krass ehrlich gesagt, htte ich niemals gedacht, dass der so hochgeht :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Sophia_91

ich hab gerade auch angerufen... mir gab die nette dame keine auskunft.
wei jm was ber homburg???

----------


## Abitussi10

ich hab 1,6 und wurde nirgends genommen...
weder Greifswald, Frankfurt, Halle, Dsseldorf, Gieen oder Homburg -> das ist doch zum kotzen... :kotzen:

----------


## ludelron

homburg hat mindestens 1,6;)ist auch nicht so berraschend jetzt...naja,ist ja noch 2 stufe also erstmal runterchilln...

----------


## DocMartin

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, meinte die Dame zu mir "Ich sehe hier noch keine Zulassung fr Sie" und ich habe Homburg als letzte OP.

Fuck ey, ich hatte gehofft etwas entspannter ins AWG gehen zu knnen -.-

----------


## Romana

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!! JUHUJUHUJUHU!!!!!!!!!! Warum gibt es denn keine Hysterisch durch die Gegend hpfenden Smileys?  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bin zugelassen in Heidelberg! hihi

Ich hab eben bei Hochschulstart angerufen und bin sogar sofort durchgekommen! Dann hab ich einfach behauptet, ich wre auch ab morgen weg und dann hat der liebe, liebe Herr es noch ein wenig spannend gemacht und herumgedruckst und dann hat er's mir verraten.

----------


## LilacAngel

> ich hab 1,6 und wurde nirgends genommen...
> weder Greifswald, Frankfurt, Halle, Dsseldorf, Gieen oder Homburg -> das ist doch zum kotzen...


Wieviel Punkte hast du in FFM????

----------


## Miu

Zulassung fr Ulm !!!!!!! :Loove:  Mit 1,651

----------


## DocMartin

Glckwunsch an alle jetzt schon Zugelassenen  :hmmm...: 

Und nein, ich bin nicht neidisch oder so^^

----------


## LilacAngel

> Zulassung fr Ulm !!!!!!! Mit 1,651


Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ich habs doch gewusst!  :bhh:

----------


## JoeSixpack

> HHHHEEEEEUUUULL, ich hab nichts bekommen... Nirgendwo... Kann euch die NCs geben: Regensburg 1,3
> Mnchen 1,4
> Erlangen 1,4
> Wrzburg 1,1
> Ulm 1,4
> Gieen 1,5
> 
> 
> Ich klink mich jetzt fr ne gewisse Zeit aus dem Forum aus. Geh jetzt 1 Jahr als BTA arbeiten, euch noch alles gute
> ...


Klappt doch mit dem Zitieren...Apple ist schuld!

Wenn das stimmt habe ich ja in Regensburg einen Platz sicher. Die NCs hast du von der ZVS, ja? Fr dich tut es mir ehrlich leid  :Frown:

----------


## Inelein

@Miu: h, komisch woher hat Palimpalim dann das 1,4 her?

----------


## Miu

> @Miu: h, komisch woher hat Palimpalim dann das 1,4 her?


Sie meinte wohl die Nicht- TMS- Quote

----------


## lio

Ulm hat zwei Quoten. Die Hlfte der Pltze ist fr TMS-Teilnehmer, die andere fr alle ohne TMS bzw. mit Berufsbonus. 
Edit: Miu war schneller, sorry.

Hat jemand was von Kln oder Bonn gehrt?

----------


## Abitussi10

stimmt, hab ich whrend meiner Depression grad voll vergessen:

Glckwunsch an alle, die was ergattert haben! Freut mich sehr fr euch!
 :Top:

----------


## Inelein

> Sie meinte wohl die Nicht- TMS- Quote


Achso stimmt, hab ich in meinem berschwang ganz vergessen :Blush: 

Glckwunsch an alle und an die anderen noch nicht aufgeben, nur ein Bruchteil der Pltze wird in der ersten Stufe vergeben, htte niemals gedacht, dass es heute fr mich schon klappt!

----------


## LilacAngel

> stimmt, hab ich whrend meiner Depression grad voll vergessen:
> 
> Glckwunsch an alle, die was ergattert haben! Freut mich sehr fr euch!


Mich wrde trotzdem immer noch interessieren, wieviel Punkte du in FFM hast/hattest?  :bhh:

----------


## Abitussi10

> Mich wrde trotzdem immer noch interessieren, wieviel Punkte du in FFM hast/hattest?


Sorry, schon wieder was vergessen... Es waren 400 - hatte da eh keine allzu groen Hoffnungen reigesetzt - aber dass es mit 770 nicht mal in Halle geklappt hat... Unglaublich... Das ist unvorstellbar...

----------


## kingsusu

Zahnmedizin!

1. Freiburg
2. Frankfurt
3. Aachen!  wurde angenommen!  :Smilie: 

eventuelle Verbesserung auf OP 2 oder 1. 

Aber Leute.... super coooooooooool!  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## jona1708

Herzlichen Gruekcwunsch an alle, die schon was bekommen haben!!!

Die jetzigen NCs, veraendern die sich in der zweiten Stufe oder bleiben die so?

----------


## kab

Leute, ihr macht mich ganz verrckt!!! 
hab grad eben noch angerufen und natrlich ging keiner mehr dran  :Frown: 

an die, die in HD genommen sind: hat der Mensch von hochschulstart auch gesagt, wann die Bescheide verschickt werden? ich bin nmlich ab Sonntag weg. und muss eigentlich bis dahin noch arbeiten (KPP). dh, ich muss mich gleich Donnerstag eigentlich einschreiben. hab grad in HD angerufen und die Frau hat gemeint, das ginge nicht, weil die Bescheide erst am Donnerstag verschickt wrden?!?!? dh sie kmen erst am Freitag! freitags wre allerdings dann auch das Studentensekretariat geffnet, obwohl da ja normalerweise nur mo-do Sprechzeiten sind. 

also, ich bin total verwirrt. kann mich bitte jemand beruhigen?^^

----------


## medistudent1234

Wei jemand zufllig vielleicht die NCs von Magdeburg und Rostock, wurde da vielleicht schon jemand angenommen? Ich konnte leider nicht anrufen, bin 15uhr erst vom Frhdienst gekommen-.-*


Glckwunsch an alle die zugelassen wurden!

----------


## AntOn..

Studienplatz in Heidelberg, Zahnmedizin      WOW... :bhh:

----------


## Jussi91

> Zulassung fr Ulm !!!!!!! Mit 1,651


Hey Glckwunsch :Smilie:  Ich hab 1,4 in der TMS-Quote in Ulm, dann kann ich wohl auch mit Post am Donnerstag rechnen  :Smilie:  Man sieht sich in Ulm ;)

----------


## lio

> Herzlichen Gruekcwunsch an alle, die schon was bekommen haben!!!
> 
> Die jetzigen NCs, veraendern die sich in der zweiten Stufe oder bleiben die so?


Die verndern sich noch. Einige nehmen ihre Studienpltze nicht an, mssen Zivildienst leisten oder bekommen ne Zulassung an ner hheren OP und geben dann ihren reservierten Platz an ner niedrigere  OP frei.

----------


## jona1708

Wie mich das das gearde aufregt, das kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich bin im Ausland und konnte leider nicht anrufen. Wer hier mit 1,5 wurde wo angenommen? 
MELDEN!!!

----------


## kingsusu

> Leute, ihr macht mich ganz verrckt!!! 
> hab grad eben noch angerufen und natrlich ging keiner mehr dran 
> 
> an die, die in HD genommen sind: hat der Mensch von hochschulstart auch gesagt, wann die Bescheide verschickt werden? ich bin nmlich ab Sonntag weg. und muss eigentlich bis dahin noch arbeiten (KPP). dh, ich muss mich gleich Donnerstag eigentlich einschreiben. hab grad in HD angerufen und die Frau hat gemeint, das ginge nicht, weil die Bescheide erst am Donnerstag verschickt wrden?!?!? dh sie kmen erst am Freitag! freitags wre allerdings dann auch das Studentensekretariat geffnet, obwohl da ja normalerweise nur mo-do Sprechzeiten sind. 
> 
> also, ich bin total verwirrt. kann mich bitte jemand beruhigen?^^


Also mir wurde gesagt, dass die Bescheide am 22.Sep verschickt werden (fr die, die nicht ihren 1. OP bekommen haben, da die sich noch verbessern knnen).

Ansonsten werden die Bescheide denke ich sofort verschickt.

----------


## lauraZi90

bruchte nc fr regensburg, mnchen, erlangen, wrzburg ZAHNMEDIZIN!
Ahhh hab nicht damit gerechnet, dass heut noch was gesagt wird.
Dann muss ich wohl morgen frh anrufen bevor ich in Urlaub fahr...

----------


## kab

> Also mir wurde gesagt, dass die Bescheide am 22.Sep verschickt werden (fr die, die nicht ihren 1. OP bekommen haben, da die sich noch verbessern knnen).
> 
> Ansonsten werden die Bescheide denke ich sofort verschickt.


ja, und fr die, die an ihrer Uni mit OP 1 genommen werden? am Donnerstag dann? ouh mann, ich hoff SO, dass ich das Ding am Freitag in den Hnden halte, weil man den Zulassungsbescheid ja zum Einschreiben mitbringen muss...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Oh nein ohn nein ohn nein...und ich war weg und bin gerade erst wieder heim gekommen....wei jemand den NC von Homburg?????? Ich dreh grad durch!

----------


## Romana

> ja, und fr die, die an ihrer Uni mit OP 1 genommen werden? am Donnerstag dann? ouh mann, ich hoff SO, dass ich das Ding am Freitag in den Hnden halte, weil man den Zulassungsbescheid ja zum Einschreiben mitbringen muss...


Ja, also der liebe ZVS-Mann hat mir wortwrtlich gesagt, dass die Bescheide am Donnerstag rausgehen.

----------


## Romana

> Oh nein ohn nein ohn nein...und ich war weg und bin gerade erst wieder heim gekommen....wei jemand den NC von Homburg?????? Ich dreh grad durch!


Also soviel ich wei, liegt er im Moment noch bei 1,6, aber ich denke, da sich viele Homburg als Notnagel hingesetzt haben, drfte der noch hochgehen...

----------


## DocMartin

> Oh nein ohn nein ohn nein...und ich war weg und bin gerade erst wieder heim gekommen....wei jemand den NC von Homburg?????? Ich dreh grad durch!


So, das ist ich mit 1.6 nicht direkt reingekommen bin...

----------


## kingsusu

> ja, und fr die, die an ihrer Uni mit OP 1 genommen werden? am Donnerstag dann? ouh mann, ich hoff SO, dass ich das Ding am Freitag in den Hnden halte, weil man den Zulassungsbescheid ja zum Einschreiben mitbringen muss...


Genau. Weil die ja quasi ihren Lieblingsort haben.

----------


## Jette89

Bin mit 1,5 in magdeburg. FREUDE!

----------


## Anna-C

> Zulassung fr Ulm !!!!!!! Mit 1,651


echt jetz? genials! dann hab ich auch ne zulassung  :Big Grin:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Inelein

Mir wurde auch gesagt "am 2.9 wird die Zulassung fr Heidelberg Fak. Mannheim rausgehen", also wird der Bescheid dann am Freitag im Briefkasten sein :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

mmm naja 1,6 heit ja nicht dass alle reingekommen sind. Letztes Jahr wars in der 1. Stufe auch 1,6 und als ich bei der ZVS gefragt hatte hie es, dass nur wenige mit 1,6 reingekommen wren und in der 2. Stufe wars auch 1,7 mit Dienst...also besteht noch Hoffnung...

----------


## Svenni1990

ich glaube, wenn ich diesen ganzen sch** nchstes jahr nochmal mitmachen muss, dann erschiee ich mich! :kotzen:

----------


## epeline

was sind denn das fr punkte, von denen ihr redet? *bldfrag*

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ich glaube, wenn ich diesen ganzen sch** nchstes jahr nochmal mitmachen muss, dann erschiee ich mich!


Das ist mein 2. Jahr...ich knnt mich erschieen!!!!! HILFE ich will einfach nicht mehr!!!!! Und noch 3 Wochen...das gibts doch nicht!

----------


## jona1708

> Bin mit 1,5 in magdeburg. FREUDE!


War das deine erste OP? Bist du auch woanders genommen worden.Event?

----------


## Jette89

ja magdeburg war meine op 1. wie es mit den nachfolgenden aussieht wei ich nicht.

----------


## gerrard8

Hat auch jemand angerufen der Heidelberg an OP1 hat? Hier haben ja nur einige geschrieben, dass sie in MA genommen wurden. 
Und noch was. Die Bescheide gehen ja auch am Donnerstag onlin,e oder? Also man muss nicht bis Freitag warten, weil der Breif erst dann kommt ?!

----------


## DocMartin

Wer hatte jetzt die Info, dass der NC bei Homburg 1.6 war? Ich hab nur erfahren, dass ich mit 1.6 nicht reingekommen bin...

Wenn ich nur wegen dieser unfairen Lossch**** keinen Platz bekomme raste ich aber richtig aus  :grrrr....:  :kotzen:  :Wand:

----------


## _Natalie_

> Wer hatte jetzt die Info, dass der NC bei Homburg 1.6 war? Ich hab nur erfahren, dass ich mit 1.6 nicht reingekommen bin...
> 
> Wenn ich nur wegen dieser unfairen Losscheie keinen Platz bekomme raste ich aber richtig aus


Ich wrd erstmal die 2. Stufe und dein AWG abwarten..Vor der "unfairen Losscheie"...

----------


## AntOn..

> Hat auch jemand angerufen der Heidelberg an OP1 hat? Hier haben ja nur einige geschrieben, dass sie in MA genommen wurden. 
> Und noch was. Die Bescheide gehen ja auch am Donnerstag onlin,e oder? Also man muss nicht bis Freitag warten, weil der Breif erst dann kommt ?!


Ja, hier!!!!!

Zusage fr HD an OP1

----------


## DocMartin

Hups, ich dachte das bse Wort wird automatisch unkenntlich gemacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja das Gefhl kenne ich....naja aber in der 2. Stufe wirst du doch bestimmt nen Platz bekommen.
Ich ruf da morgen frh gleich um 8 an und frag mal nach.
Weit du wie der Grenzrang bzw. dein Rang in Homburg war?

----------


## DocMartin

Nope kp, sorry. Aber ich bin gespannt, was du rauskriegst.

Was schtzt ihr, wie die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, in Gieen mit 1.6 im 2. Verfahren n Platz zu kriegen?

Wei schon Jemand was ber Marburg, ich wei wie gesagt, dass der NC bei mindestens 1.6 liegen muss...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Oh der NC in Homburg muss einfach auf 1,7 steigen sonst geb ich mir echt die Kugel!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Nope kp, sorry. Aber ich bin gespannt, was du rauskriegst.
> 
> Was schtzt ihr, wie die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, in Gieen mit 1.6 im 2. Verfahren n Platz zu kriegen?
> 
> Wei schon Jemand was ber Marburg, ich wei wie gesagt, dass der NC bei mindestens 1.6 liegen muss...


Hab lange mit meiner supernetten Beraterin geredet. Sie hat gemeint, ich bruchte mir keine allzugroen Hoffnungen machen, da in Gieen (meine einzigste Chance) extrem viele bewerber sind (die wahrscheinlich vor mir nachrutschen wrden). Rang und Grenzrang wusste sie noch nicht, sie meinte, da msste man bis zum 23. warten, bis ich da meine absage bekomme, da stnde das dann drin...

----------


## DocMartin

und du hast ja auch 1.6 ne?

Mh das ist natrlich verzwickt, aber naja, ich hab ja noch n AWG. Muss ich halt da die Bude rocken  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## gerrard8

@ AntOn : Du hattest aber glaub eich an die 70 Punkte, oder? Dann ist es fr mich ja nicht so aussagekrftig  :hmmm...:

----------


## Palimpalim

Mensch, ich bin nur noch am heulen. Alle meine Unis sind im Nc um mind. 0,1 gestiegen, und im SS wirds auch nicht besser... Ich werd jetzt am Losverfahren teilnehmen. Da kann man dann auch parallel fr HM, ZM und VM, oder?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja Hom ist wohl im Vergleich zun letzen WS im 1. ADH gleich geblieben. Und meines Wissens wars in Ulm letztes Jahr 1,4 1 adh...msste aber nochmal saphira fragen die wei das.

----------


## hulahopp

Mann, ist das hier ein Wechselbad der Gefhle! @Palimpalim, das tut mir so leid fr dich! Aber kannst du nicht den TMS noch machen, wenn es nicht mehr klappen sollte? Und du hast ne Ausbildung. Das knnte doch nchstes Mal was werden.

Allen anderen Glcklichen meinen ganz, ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch!

Naja, und ich warte eben noch tapfer ( und rufe nicht an!), bin aber nicht sehr optimistisch.

----------


## jona1708

Ich habe mal ne frage: Wenn man jetzt anruft und der berater sagt einem, dass man nirgends angenommen wurde (1. Stufe) heisst das dann dass man sich bei der stufe nicht mehr verbessern kann?
Bin nun ein wenig verwirrt.

----------


## Saphira.

ja letztes Jahr war der NC in Ulm bei 1,4.. in der zweiten Stufe war er bei 1,5 und Dienst deshalb ist letztes Jahr keiner mit 1,5 in Ulm reingekommen!

----------


## Romana

> @ AntOn : Du hattest aber glaub eich an die 70 Punkte, oder? Dann ist es fr mich ja nicht so aussagekrftig


Wieviele Punkte hast du denn? Ich wurde mit 59,09 in Heidelberg direkt zugelassen fr HM.

----------


## amelia-dulzura

@ Palimpalim,

lass den Kopf nicht hngen! Die Ergebnisse die online sind vom WS 09/10 sind von der zweiten Stufe. Ich hab extra mal nach den Ergebnisses der ersten Stufe in 09/10 nachgefragt. Und da lag Gieen z.B. auch bei 1,5 und ist dann gestiegen. 
Und klar und beim groen Losgewinnspiel kannste auch mitmachen und dass bei alle Unis, die dass anbieten und nicht nur 6.

Oftmal darf man sogar ein Los fr 2 STudiengnge absenden. z.B: fr HM und VM.

----------


## jona1708

@hulahopp: was hast du fuer einen dn und welche ops?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Mann, ist das hier ein Wechselbad der Gefhle! @Palimpalim, das tut mir so leid fr dich! Aber kannst du nicht den TMS noch machen, wenn es nicht mehr klappen sollte? Und du hast ne Ausbildung. Das knnte doch nchstes Mal was werden.
> 
> Allen anderen Glcklichen meinen ganz, ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch!
> 
> Naja, und ich warte eben noch tapfer ( und rufe nicht an!), bin aber nicht sehr optimistisch.


Doch, TMS wr schon noch ne Option, aber ob der dann halt auch so ausfllt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, und wenn ich den verhaue, ist der eine Versuch auch weg... Die Ausbildung wird leider erst ab nchstemm SS anerkannt, und auch nur  mit max. 0,1 honoriert und wenn die NCs so steigen, sehe ich da auch schwarz... HAst du wenigstens ne Zusage, hulahopp?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich habe mal ne frage: Wenn man jetzt anruft und der berater sagt einem, dass man nirgends angenommen wurde (1. Stufe) heisst das dann dass man sich bei der stufe nicht mehr verbessern kann?
> Bin nun ein wenig verwirrt.


Ne dann heit es dass du bis zum 23. warten musst.

----------


## Palimpalim

PS: chte mich hier nochmal ganz dolle bei denen bedanken, die einen sooooo super wieder aufbauen. Das ist echt toll  :Love: 

Ich htte mich halt nur sooooo sehr gefreut, da momentan alles schief luft, was nur irgendwie schief laufen kann.

Na wenn Gieen vielleicht doch noch im NC raufgehen wrde, wre das ja doch noch ne atomare Chance. Hab auf jedenfall jetzt heute gaaaaanz viele Bewerbungsgesprche als BTA ausgemacht. Wenigstens da sollte es mit dem Notenschnitt klappen :was ist das...?:

----------


## Abitussi10

Oh maaaaann - das ist echt nervig!
Knnte kotzen! Werde mich nachher erstmal abschieen!

----------


## jona1708

Wie krass das ist.
Wie viel kostet das von einemnicht eu-land hochschulstart vom Handy anzurufen?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Wie krass das ist.
> Wie viel kostet das von einemnicht eu-land hochschulstart vom Handy anzurufen?


ka, aber ich bin heute 3,69 euro fr knapp 2 minuten aus dt. mobilfunk losgeworden. und dann noch so schlechte antworten  :dagegen:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich htte mich halt nur sooooo sehr gefreut, da momentan alles schief luft, was nur irgendwie schief laufen kann.


Mir gehts genauso...irgendwie ist dieses Jahr so ziemlich alles schief gelaufen was nur schief laufen kann und jetzt hab ich so Panik dass es dieses Jahr wieder nix wird.
Naja Palim, dann mssen wir eben noch 3 Wochen warten. Aber du bekommst bestimt noch was der NC stiegt in der zweiten Stufe ja normal immer so um 0,1 -0,2 an.

----------


## jona1708

So ein verdammter Mist.
Sind Morgen Bescheide online oder erst Donnerstag?

----------


## DocMartin

2. ADH = Nachrckerverfahren?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ne 23. 9 
NRV ist erst im Oktober und du bekommst dann vorher nen Ablehnungsbescheid und falls du im NRV doch noch durchkommst dann eben nochmal Post ich glaub am 6 und am 18.10

----------


## jona1708

Neeeein! Das NRV faengt erst im Oktober an. Wer kanns besser erklaeren, da die Tastatur ein bisschen?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Mir gehts genauso...irgendwie ist dieses Jahr so ziemlich alles schief gelaufen was nur schief laufen kann und jetzt hab ich so Panik dass es dieses Jahr wieder nix wird.
> Naja Palim, dann mssen wir eben noch 3 Wochen warten. Aber du bekommst bestimt noch was der NC stiegt in der zweiten Stufe ja normal immer so um 0,1 -0,2 an.



@ fallen:

Also wenn du als Hardcore-Saarland-Warter, unser ewig guter Laune Pool, der das Forum fllende Angel nix kreigen solltest, fress ich keinen Besen, sondern meinen Ablehnungsbescheid. Eigentlich bin ich ja auch selber schuld an der Misere, ich hab mir wohl einfach zu wenig gedanken bei der Ortsauswahl gemacht, dann kamen die 5,5 Monate Krankenhaus dazwischen, die meiner Ausbildung das Kreuz gebrochen haben und dann noch viiiieel zu viiieeele gute Abiturienten ::-oopss:  
Alles bld...
HAt wenigsten irgendwer sonst noch ne Zulassung, die er noch nicht gepostet hat, damit man sich wenigstens mit jemand mitfreuen kann??? :Party:

----------


## jona1708

Ey was kotzt mich das an, dass ich nicht anrufen kann. Dann bin ich wohl mit 1,5 auch knapp bei der Sache. tststs

----------


## Inelein

@Jona: kauf dir halt so eine Telefonkarte, damit hast du die Kosten wenigstens unter Kontrolle. Bin beim 2. Mal brigens schon durchgekommen und war dann ca. 1min am Apparat, also ging relativ schnell und kostengnstig
@die Anderen: hey, beruhigt euch doch mal, ihr wisst doch, dass nur wenige Pltze in der 1. Stufe vergeben werden, das ist doch nichts Neues. Heit noch gar nichts, wenn man jetzt keinen Platz hat!

----------


## Palimpalim

> @Jona: kauf dir halt so eine Telefonkarte, damit hast du die Kosten wenigstens unter Kontrolle. Bin beim 2. Mal brigens schon durchgekommen und war dann ca. 1min am Apparat, also ging relativ schnell und kostengnstig
> @die Anderen: hey, beruhigt euch doch mal, ihr wisst doch, dass nur wenige Pltze in der 1. Stufe vergeben werden, das ist doch nichts Neues. Heit noch gar nichts, wenn man jetzt keinen Platz hat!


Ich dachte, alle Pltze wrden da schon vergeben??? Und nur an den Unis, die noch AWGs etc. durchfhren sind noch Pltze frei, die halt dann zu Verbesserungen der OPs mancher Bewerber fhren. Wenn dann die "besetzten " Pltze wieder frei werden, rcken halt andere Bewerber nach?!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich dachte, alle Pltze wrden da schon vergeben??? Und nur an den Unis, die noch AWGs etc. durchfhren sind noch Pltze frei, die halt dann zu Verbesserungen der OPs mancher Bewerber fhren. Wenn dann die "besetzten " Pltze wieder frei werden, rcken halt andere Bewerber nach?!


Also letztes Jahr meinten die von der zvs dass in Homburg ca. 50- 100 leute im 2. adh noch nachrcken

----------


## Palimpalim

> Also letztes Jahr meinten die von der zvs dass in Homburg ca. 50- 100 leute im 2. adh noch nachrcken



Ja, das klingt logisch, weil ja viele Hom nur als Notnagel sehen. Aber prinzipiell werden schon alle Pltze im ersten AdH vergeben, oder liege ich da falsch?

----------


## Inelein

Soweit ich wei sind die Ranglisten ja auch noch nicht bereinigt, d.h. ich stehe jetzt noch in der Ulmer Liste drin (wo ich einen Platz bekommen htte) obwohl ich schon in Mannheim zugeteilt bin, aber keine Gewhr darauf.

----------


## medistudent1234

> Ich dachte, alle Pltze wrden da schon vergeben??? Und nur an den Unis, die noch AWGs etc. durchfhren sind noch Pltze frei, die halt dann zu Verbesserungen der OPs mancher Bewerber fhren. Wenn dann die "besetzten " Pltze wieder frei werden, rcken halt andere Bewerber nach?!


Also ich hab vorhin mal bei der Uni in Magdeburg angerufen, um mich wegen dem NC fr die 1.Stufe des ADHs dort zu erkundigen.Laut Aussage der Freu liegt er im Moment bei 1,5. Sie sagte aber auch deutlich, dass selbst wenn alle Bewerber sofort ihren Platz annehmen wrden, noch etliche Pltze fr die 2. Stufe frei sind. Es ist also noch nichts vorbei :Top:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja, das klingt logisch, weil ja viele Hom nur als Notnagel sehen. Aber prinzipiell werden schon alle Pltze im ersten AdH vergeben, oder liege ich da falsch?


Jein
ich probiers mal mit nem Beispiel
Liste 1. ADH Homburg
julia hat 1,5 und hat homburg auf op 6 - platz reserviert
Paul hat auch 1,5 und homburg auf op 1 - bescheid ist raus
Sarah hat 1,6 und hat homburg auf op 2 - platz reserviert
Hans hat 1,6 homburg auf 1 und noch keinen platz

Jetzt bekommt julia an ihrer op 2 weil sie noch nackrckt einen paltz also fllt ihr reservierte platz in homburg von der liste und z.b hans rckt dafr nach. Sarah kann keinen andern Platz erhalten also bekommt sie dann auch am 23. einen bescheid fr homburg....

----------


## Palimpalim

> Also ich hab vorhin mal bei der Uni in Magdeburg angerufen, um mich wegen dem NC fr die 1.Stufe des ADHs dort zu erkundigen.Laut Aussage der Freu liegt er im Moment bei 1,5. Sie sagte aber auch deutlich, dass selbst wenn alle Bewerber sofort ihren Platz annehmen wrden, noch etliche Pltze fr die 2. Stufe frei sind. Es ist also noch nichts vorbei



Oh mann, solche Aussagen machen einem wirklich wieder Hoffnung. Da klammert man sich wie ein irrer an den letzten Strohhalm... Aber nochmal 3 Wochen warten ist echt hart. Bis dahin ist sogar mein KPP zu Ende, was mach ich nur? Freue mich aber trotzdem auf Donnerstag, hab da ein gaaanz tolles Bewerbungsgesprch um ne BTA-Stelle, da wo ich immer hinwollte :Grinnnss!: 
 :Love: (zumindest in dem Institut)
Meint ihr, man kann zwischen 15 - 20 Sep. schon nher erfahren, wie die persnlichen Chancen stehen???

----------


## Pole1209

> Soweit ich wei sind die Ranglisten ja auch noch nicht bereinigt, d.h. ich stehe jetzt noch in der Ulmer Liste drin (wo ich einen Platz bekommen htte) obwohl ich schon in Mannheim zugeteilt bin, aber keine Gewhr darauf.


Finde ich ganz interessant, aber hiee das nicht, dass einem Ulmer, der einen festen Platz in der unbereinigten Liste um einen Rang verpasst hat und heute bei hochschulstart angerufen hat, mitgeteilt wurde, dass er keinen Bescheid fr Ulm erhlt?
Nachdem du dann aber aus der Liste entfernt wirst, wrde er dann am 2.Sep doch einen Zulassungsbescheid erhalten. Geht das denn?

----------


## Inelein

Fast, er wird dann aber nicht am 2.9, sondern am 23.9 nach Bereinigung der Listen den Bescheid erhalten - so hab jedenfalls ich das verstanden.

----------


## Pole1209

Alles klar. Na dann kann man sich ja wirklich noch berechtigte Hoffnungen auf sinkende NC machen, weil solch ein Szenario wahrscheinlich ziemlich oft vorkommt.

----------


## medischreck

Also ich ruf morgen direkt bei der ZVS an und frage wg. meiner Zulassung in Frankfurt (OP. 1 ). Ich halt es lnger nicht mehr aus. Oh gott, ich mach mir so einen Kopf und ich hab morgen auch noch Kpp, dieses drecksding. 

Hab aber daneben noch eine mail an die zvs geschickt, da wir ja leider aus erfahrung wissen, dass man wie ein gestrter da anrufen muss, um mal zu einem berater durchzukommen (jedenfalls bei mir war es immer so).

----------


## AntOn..

> @ AntOn : Du hattest aber glaub eich an die 70 Punkte, oder? Dann ist es fr mich ja nicht so aussagekrftig


Nein, ich habe 49 Punkte fr Zahnmedizin... :Woow:

----------


## LilacAngel

Werde ich auch machen. Hab auch Frankfurt auf OP1 und bin mal gespannt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kackbratze

Ihr wisst schon, dass die auch Briefe verschicken, oder?

----------


## kab

> Hat auch jemand angerufen der Heidelberg an OP1 hat? Hier haben ja nur einige geschrieben, dass sie in MA genommen wurden. 
> Und noch was. Die Bescheide gehen ja auch am Donnerstag onlin,e oder? Also man muss nicht bis Freitag warten, weil der Breif erst dann kommt ?!


die Bescheide gehn auch online raus, das stimmt schon. man muss ja auch online was ausflllen und dann mitbringen. aber zum Einschreiben braucht man wohl auch den Original-Zulassungsbescheid, der mit der Post kommt. (hat mir die Dame am Telefon heut erklrt..)

----------


## vadix

> aber zum Einschreiben braucht man wohl auch den Original-Zulassungsbescheid, der mit der Post kommt.


Ist wohl sehr von der Uni abhngig. Hat bei mir bestens mit dem Ausdruck des Online-Bescheids geklappt.

Gru
David

----------


## Pat91

Also bei der Charit-Immatrikulation hat der online-Ausdruck auch vllig gengt.

----------


## _Natalie_

Wei jemand was von Rostock? Im Rostock-Thread steht auch nichts

----------


## kab

> Ist wohl sehr von der Uni abhngig. Hat bei mir bestens mit dem Ausdruck des Online-Bescheids geklappt.
> 
> Gru
> David



hm, ja. da hab ich wirklich vorschnell zitiert. ich rede in meinem Fall von Heidelberg, da wurd mir das so gesagt. 
dieser ganze Kram macht mich echt ganz fertig

----------


## Inelein

@kab: Hab aber im Heidelberg/Mannheim-Thread gelesen, dass man sich da auch online einschreiben kann? Dann ntzt doch der Originalbescheid eh nichts? Kann aber auch sein, dass ich das falsch verstanden hab.

----------


## kab

> @kab: Hab aber im Heidelberg/Mannheim-Thread gelesen, dass man sich da auch online einschreiben kann? Dann ntzt doch der Originalbescheid eh nichts? Kann aber auch sein, dass ich das falsch verstanden hab.


ja, ich hab es auch nicht so richtig verstanden. man muss auf jeden Fall online was ausfllen. und das dann ausdrucken und mitbringen. so wie ich das verstanden hab, sind das die Einschreibeunterlagen. und dann muss man aber noch "den Zulassungsbescheid im Original" mitbringen. ich denke mal, der kommt dann nur per Post? weil die Frau von der Studentenberatung das eben extra betont hat, dass ich den Brief erst haben muss, bevor ich mich einschreiben kann, weil ich das ja mitbringen muss. und naja, bei mir is es halt echt doof, weil ich ab 5.9. bis 18.9. weg bin. 
naja, muss morgen nochmal versuchen, meine Sachbearbeiterin zu erreichen...

----------


## Medi2009

> @kab: Hab aber im Heidelberg/Mannheim-Thread gelesen, dass man sich da auch online einschreiben kann? Dann ntzt doch der Originalbescheid eh nichts? Kann aber auch sein, dass ich das falsch verstanden hab.


hm, der "online-bescheid" ist 1:1 der  Bescheid, der mit der Post kommt. So zu sagen, das gleiche Dokument, nur halt vom Drucker der ZVS ausgespruckt. Es gibt de facto keinen Unterschied, es sei denn die ZVS verwendet Papier mit Wasserzeichen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

Wei jemand was von Leipzig?

----------


## ThomAl

@Inelein:
Erst mal, alle Angaben ohne Gewhr.   :Big Grin: 
Ich hab mich bereits in Hd/Ma fr das WS 2010/2011 eingeschrieben und berichte mal. Zu dem Zeitpunkt konnte man online noch gar nichts unternehmen, weshalb ich alles vor Ort machen musste. 
Zunchst musst du wissen, dass du dich natrlich in der Uni HEIDELBERG einschreiben musst und meines Wissens in jedem Fall dort bei zulassungsbeschrnkten Studiengngen auch persnlich vorstellig werden musst. Der Zeitrahmen ist in deiner Zulassung geregelt.
Auf der Uni HP ist in diesem Zusammenhang zu lesen:
"Fr die Immatrikulation in Studiengngen mit Zulassungbeschrnkung ist persnliches Erscheinen erforderlich. Mitzubringen sind die oben genannten Unterlagen und zustzlich"...
Hier der Link: http://www.uni-heidelberg.de/studium...ma_dok.html#nc
Um die persnliche Einschreibung wirst du also wohl oder bel nicht rumkommen. Trotzdem kannst du wenn ich das recht verstanden habe, deine Daten online bereits "ergnzen" und z.B. ein Bild fr den Ausweis hochladen. Dafr brauchst du nur deine Bewerbernummer. Lies vorher am besten:
http://www.uni-heidelberg.de/studium.../immatrik.html
Ganz unten auf der Seite ist der Link zur "Datenergnzung", auch fr beschrnkte Studiengnge. Dann bekommst du den Studentenausweis auch frher nehme ich an, wenn du bereits ein Bild hochgeladen hast.
Ich rate dir auerdem falls noch nicht geschehen, dich in nchster Zeit um die Krankenkassenbescheinigung zu kmmern. Die muss man ja beantragen. Aber hast ja noch ne Menge Zeit.

Also das ist mein Stand der Dinge  :Big Grin: . Am besten liest du dich aber selbst noch einmal grndlich durch die weiten Welten des Heidelberger Online Portals.  :Big Grin: 

Achja, den Zulassungsbescheid wrde ich am besten auch im Original (das von der Post) mit zur Einschreibung nehmen, auch wenn ich eigentlich davon berzeugt bin, dass eine ausgedruckte Version im Daisy gengen wrde. Lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen.

----------


## ThomAl

Hab gerade noch einen besseren Link gefunden, der das mit der zustzlichen Online Immatrikulation bei beschrnkten Studiengngen erklrt.
http://www.uni-heidelberg.de/studium...line_imma.html
Wie es aussieht musst du die Datenergnzung online also vor der persnlichen Immatrikulation machen und erhltst dann am Ende der Prozedur enen Immatrikulationsantrag, den du unterschrieben mit zur persnlichen Einschreibung bringen musst. Ich musste den noch vor Ort ausfllen. :/

----------


## Romana

Wuhu, wir haben die 1000 geknackt!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich mach mal die Champusflasche auf und schenke allen ein.  :Party:

----------


## Ulixes

> Wuhu, wir haben die 1000 geknackt!  Ich mach mal die Champusflasche auf und schenke allen ein.



die gibts, hoffentlich, am Donnerstag ;)

----------


## Inelein

> hm, der "online-bescheid" ist 1:1 der  Bescheid, der mit der Post kommt. So zu sagen, das gleiche Dokument, nur halt vom Drucker der ZVS ausgespruckt. Es gibt de facto keinen Unterschied, es sei denn die ZVS verwendet Papier mit Wasserzeichen


Ich habe nichts vom Onlinebescheid erwhnt, sondern ber eine Online_einschreibung_ gesprochen.

@ThomAl: Danke fr die Erklrung, jetzt hab ichs verstanden :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Kyutrexx

> hm, der "online-bescheid" ist 1:1 der  Bescheid, der mit der Post kommt. So zu sagen, das gleiche Dokument, nur halt vom Drucker der ZVS ausgespruckt. Es gibt de facto keinen Unterschied, es sei denn die ZVS verwendet Papier mit Wasserzeichen


Nicht ganz.

Formaljuristisch ist NUR der schriftliche Bescheid rechtlich bindend fr die Uni.

----------


## Die Niere

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A19B7vDBElw

----------


## lua-cheia

1000ste seite....

hammer!!!!

 :bhh: 

edit: shit, 1001.

----------


## Kackbratze

Jetzt wird hier schon ber die Threadlnge schwadroniert.
Seid ihr euch alle sicher, dass ihr auch wisst, fr welchen Studiengang ihr euch beworben habt und nicht bloss hier rumpostet, wie laaaang doch euer Dingsbums hier ist?

Dachte es gbe noch Probleme auf der Welt, aber wenn ich das hier sehe, muss die Welt da draussen ja Utopia sein... :was ist das...?:

----------


## amelia-dulzura

Huhu,

hab grad angerufen bei der ZVS und wollte sofort die tolle Nachricht mit euch teilen!

Hab nen 1,6 Abi und wurde in Frankfurt zugelassen. Mir faellt ein Stein vom Herzen! Hatte 448 Punkte.

----------


## pottmed

Gratulation  :Party:

----------


## JoeSixpack

:Party:  :Top: 

Eben angerufen und habe nen Platz in Aachen sicher! Vielleicht geht's auch noch nach Mnster, aber das ist mir im Moment eher nebenschlich...Hauptsachen ich habe nen Platz!

----------


## lauraZi90

Hab an meiner 3. Op schon einen Platz --> Wrzburg fr Zahnmedizin. ::-dance:  ::-dance: 
Mein NC 1,7

----------


## Jumper2010

Hallo ihr Mitwarter :Top: 

Geben die einem bei Hoschschulstart auch Auskunft wenn man an hinterer Ortsprsenz nen Studienplatz hat, aber sich noch verbessern kann? 


Weil dann bekommt man ja morgen kein Bescheid.

Kann mir da bitte jemand von den erfahrenen Telefonisten Auskunft geben?

DANKE :Top:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ja, geben sie ;)

----------


## queenluna

hey, genau das wollt ich auch grad fragen. wei das jemand?

----------


## konstantin

Ja, tun sie.

----------


## PollyCracker

OP1 fhrt noch Auswahlgesprche.....bei OP2 (Frankfurt) wre ich dabei  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## ludelron

fraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankfurt mit 553 punkten, muss aber noch warten obs an op1 klappt :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:

----------


## queenluna

mal ne ganz blde frage: welche telefonnummer muss ich denn anrufen um da zu fragen? finde - vermutlich aus hibbeligkeit - auf der hochschulstart-seite lediglich die information, dass man bis 18 uhr anrufen kann....

----------


## PollyCracker

ich  hab die von meinem bescheid genommen...mit deiner richtigen gruppe  :Smilie: 

ludelron, was hast du op1? hast du nicht auch hannover?

----------


## ludelron

nee,ich hab essen auf op1;)wobei mir das relativ latte ist wo ich hinkomme,freue mich so sehr nen platz zu haben,scheiegal wo;)

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> mal ne ganz blde frage: welche telefonnummer muss ich denn anrufen um da zu fragen? finde - vermutlich aus hibbeligkeit - auf der hochschulstart-seite lediglich die information, dass man bis 18 uhr anrufen kann....



wirklich schwer zu finden auf der Seite von Hochschulstart, aber wie immer hilft google weiter - hochschulstart tefefon = http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=20

----------


## citizen_erased

Bin auch in Frankfurt drin!!!  :Love: 
Der Berater hat mir auch meinen Rangplatz gesagt: circa 168 von 360 oder so in der Richtung! Mit 453 Punkten!! Bin auf die Auswahlgrenze sehr gespannt, wenn ich schon so richtig locker drin bin :Grinnnss!: 
So, jetzt erstmal weiter heulen vor Glck, darber, dass ich mit meiner "furchtbar schlechten" DN 1,7 untergekommen bin... :Top:

----------


## queenluna

hey ihr, danke. leider absolut kein durchkommen da....

----------


## Die Niere

Wie auch? Wenn die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Verrckten anrufen, deren Selbststndigkeit und inhaltlichen Anspruch auf ein Minimum gesunken zu sein scheint.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## Die Niere

Wie auch? Wenn die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Verrckten anrufen, deren Selbststndigkeit und inhaltlichen Anspruch auf ein Minimum gesunken zu sein scheint.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## amelia-dulzura

ich kann das nur verstehen, wenn man da anruft und nachfragt. Schlielich gibt ja die ZVS per email kaum Auskunft (hngt vom SB ab).

Und fr mich z.B. macht es schon einen Unterschied aus, heute schon zu wissen, dass ich in FFM genommen wurde, anstatt noch 3 Wochen warten zu mssen.

Ich wohne 600 km weit weg von FFM und da ntzen mir 3 Wochen mehr aufjedenfall zwecks Wohnungssuche, Umzug und Studiumsorganisation usw.

Auerdem warten ja viele von uns schon mehr als 3 Monate ganz geduldig, da wird ein Anruf nicht schwer ins Gewicht fallen. 

Und dafr ist die Hotline ja da. Ansonsten htte ZVS ne ganze normale Festnetznummer, wenn da nicht son Andrang wre.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A19B7vDBElw


Das perfekte Video fr diesen Fred, dafr Danke.

----------


## queenluna

@ amelia-dulzura: danke. ich kann auch jeden (mich eingeschlossen) verstehen, auerdem ist das wohl auch jedem selbst berlassen.

ach ach....

----------


## LilacAngel

Glckwunsch an alle Zugelassenen und viel Glck den noch Wartenden!
Eben angerufen, sofort durchgekommen und in FFM zugelassen  ::-dance:  450 Punkte.

----------


## PollyCracker

ich finde es auch durchaus verstndlich wenn jetzt alle anrufen. ich wrde meinen bescheid erst am 23. kriegen...so kann ich wenigstens nun in beiden stdten nach ner wg gucken oder mich minimal orientieren knnen.
innerhalb von zwei wochen mal eben 500 km weiter wegziehen ist auch nicht so einfach...
ausserdem bin ich z.b. sehr gut durchgekommen, einmal die nummer gewhlt und schon war der - brigens - sehr nette herr dran. ich wrde auch eher eure "gruppen-nummer" nehmen und nicht die "standartnr" von der homepage...die weicht ja mit den ziffern ein bisschen ab. eine email soll man ja auch an seine "gruppe" schreiben...also wieso nicht auch da anrufen?;)

----------


## Durchschnittstyp

Tach,

bin mit 1,4 und Berufsausbildung in Leipzig (1.OP) drin. War mir zwar ziemlich sicher, dass es klappt aber trotzdem bin ich froh, dass ich nun auch Gewissheit habe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Die Niere

Lest euch den Fred einfach mit einigem zeitlichen Abstand nochmal durch...das Telefonieren als solitre Aktion ist ja nicht mit dieser kopflosen Massenpanik hier vergleichbar.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## queenluna

@ pollycracker: hast du dann statt hinten 001 (mal angenommen, du hattest gruppe 2) 02 oder 002 gewhlt?

----------


## Svenni1990

Ich bin mit 1,6 in Lbeck angenommen! :Love:

----------


## PollyCracker

> @ pollycracker: hast du dann statt hinten 001 (mal angenommen, du hattest gruppe 2) 02 oder 002 gewhlt?


001, 002, 003...usw

----------


## inasmile

Es ist aber schon so, dass online die Bescheide erst morgen zu sehen sind oder?

----------


## lio

Na super, jetzt hab ich doch angerufen und der Typ war total unkooperativ.  
"Ne, die hinteren Ortsprferenzen werden noch ausgerechnet, da kann ich ihnen nichts zu sagen. Sie haben ja Berlin auf 1 und die schicken erst am 23. raus." Anschlieend hat er noch mehrmals auf die 2. Stufe am 23. hingewiesen. Na klasse, ich htt' schon gern gewusst, ob ich ansatzweise ne Chance in Wrzburg (2h von zu Hause entfernt) habe oder nach Bonn (6,5h) umziehen muss. 
Ich wei ja, dass ich in Berlin raus bin (keine Einladung zum AWG), aber theoretisch msste er mir doch sagen knnen, ob ich mit 1,4 nen Platz in Bonn reserviert habe bis Berlin Ablehnungsbescheide schickt, oder?  :grrrr....:

----------


## jona1708

Frankfurt rocks Baby!!!!!!!!!
Bin angenommen  :Party:

----------


## Miu

> Glckwunsch an alle Zugelassenen und viel Glck den noch Wartenden!
> Eben angerufen, sofort durchgekommen und in FFM zugelassen  450 Punkte.


Jaaaaaaaa... Glckwunsch!!  :Smilie:  Es ist doch alles gut ausgegangen.
Den anderen auch mein Glckwunsch !

----------


## ~Scarlett~

> Na super, jetzt hab ich doch angerufen und der Typ war total unkooperativ.  
> "Ne, die hinteren Ortsprferenzen werden noch ausgerechnet, da kann ich ihnen nichts zu sagen. Sie haben ja Berlin auf 1 und die schicken erst am 23. raus." Anschlieend hat er noch mehrmals auf die 2. Stufe am 23. hingewiesen. Na klasse, ich htt' schon gern gewusst, ob ich ansatzweise ne Chance in Wrzburg (2h von zu Hause entfernt) habe oder nach Bonn (6,5h) umziehen muss. 
> Ich wei ja, dass ich in Berlin raus bin (keine Einladung zum AWG), aber theoretisch msste er mir doch sagen knnen, ob ich mit 1,4 nen Platz in Bonn reserviert habe bis Berlin Ablehnungsbescheide schickt, oder?


War bei mir genauso! Ich so ja wie sieht's bei den hinteren OP's aus...Sie nur so ja da kann man noch nichts sagen, bei ihnen ist noch alles offen! Einfach nur nervig.

----------


## queenluna

war das zufllig gruppe 4?  :Wand:

----------


## PollyCracker

das scheint ja wirklich absolute glckssache zu sein :/

----------


## meini

Mit 1,7 (+0,5 = 1,2), 2 WS und ohne Dienst hats in Kiel nicht geklappt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab ne mail bekommen ( wie soll auch anders sein Gruppe 4), die war so unntig und am Thema vorbei das htten die sich auch sparen knnen...
Das steht einfach nix informatives drin.

----------


## LilacAngel

> Hab ne mail bekommen ( wie soll auch anders sein Gruppe 4), die war so unntig und am Thema vorbei das htten die sich auch sparen knnen...
> Das steht einfach nix informatives drin.


Ruf doch an, vielleicht bekommst du dann mehr raus. Bin zum Glck beim ersten Mal durchgekommen.

----------


## schabraka

Hey, wie sieht das aus?
Wurde in Freiburg mit 1,1 nach Verbesserung nicht genommen. Wurde irgendjemand anders genommen, vielleicht mit 1,1? Damit ich wei, ob ich Chancen in der zweiten Stufe hab.
Wre mir echt wichtig.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Truz

> Sorry, schon wieder was vergessen... Es waren 400 - hatte da eh keine allzu groen Hoffnungen reigesetzt - aber dass es mit 770 nicht mal in Halle geklappt hat... Unglaublich... Das ist unvorstellbar...


Hey, also ich habe mit 759 ne Zulassung in Halle. Vllt solltest du da mal nachhaken.

----------


## queenluna

> Ruf doch an, vielleicht bekommst du dann mehr raus. Bin zum Glck beim ersten Mal durchgekommen.


echt? also ich versuchs seit drei stunden im minutentakt (naja, fast^^) und erreich keinen  :Traurig: 

mchte gerne die gruppe tauschen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lio

@queenluna: Ne, Gruppe 2 in meinem Fall. Die haben mir vor ein paar Wochen auch schon falsche Infos zur nderung der Ortsprferenzen gegeben.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das hab ich auch schon probiert bin aber nicht durchgekommen. Aber da ich jetzt eh wei dass der NC in homburg aktuell bei 1,6 liegt brauch ich gar nicht anrufen. Hab ja 1,7 + Dienst. 
Wollt in der mail ja eingentlich nur wissen ob die 1,6 korrekt sind ob wie der grenzrang und mein rang sind. War letztes Jahr alles kein Problem da kam dann in der Mail zurck Ja und Grenzrang.....ihr rang......
Bei der mail jetzt kam einfach nur Stuss zurck

leider kann zu  Ihren Zulassungschancen keine Aussage
machen.
Die Bewerberzahlen fr das AdH  sind noch nicht bekannt.
Die, fr das letzte  Wintersemester knnen Sie auf unserer
Internetseite unter "Service  Download/Angebot und Nachfrage"
einsehen.

Mit freundlichen  Gren
Gruppe 04

Hat das etwa irgendwas mit meiner Frage zu tun??????

Ich glaube echt alle Leute die man nicht auf die Menschheit loslassen kann werden dort vor den PC gesitzt

----------


## Svenni1990

also ich bin auch direkt durchgekommen. hab aber nicht bei meiner gruppe angerufen sondern bei der informationshotline...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Habt ihr das schon gelesen?

Die Ergebnisse fr das Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen knnen Sie voraussichtlich ab dem 6. September einsehen.

----------


## jona1708

> also ich bin auch direkt durchgekommen. hab aber nicht bei meiner gruppe angerufen sondern bei der informationshotline...


Die Gruppen gelten doch nur bei emails so weit ich weiss.

----------


## Inelein

Nein, auf den Bescheiden stehen die Gruppendurchwahlnummern, das war anscheinend ne Fehlinformation, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass einem deswegen der Kopf abgerissen wird, wenn man bei der falschen Gruppe anruft :hmmm...:

----------


## Tarwah

Waaaaaah, juhuuu, ich hab nen Studienplatz in Aachen!!!!!!  :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

auch von mir nochmal Herzlich Glckwunsch an alle die schon zugelassen werden konnten! Und allen anderen wnsche ich ganz viel Glck dass es am 23. doch noch was wird....

----------


## _Natalie_

> auch von mir nochmal Herzlich Glckwunsch an alle die schon zugelassen werden konnten! Und allen anderen wnsche ich ganz viel Glck dass es am 23. doch noch was wird....


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Noch knapp 3 Wochen^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich knnt heulen das Warten macht mich wahnsinnig! Oh man....das is echt die Hlle!

----------


## Laurice

> Hey, also ich habe mit 759 ne Zulassung in Halle. Vllt solltest du da mal nachhaken.


Hallo, 
mglicherweise, je nach Bundesland, hat Abitussi10 ein Abi mit max. 900 Punkten. Damit wre ihre Ausgangspunktzahl zu hoch, da in Halle m.E. 1,0= 840 Punkten (!!!) gerechnet wird. Wenn du mit Abipunktzahl/900*840+Boni immer noch auf ne Punktzahl ber 759 kommst wrde ich wirklich mal nachhaken. 

Bin letztes Jahr auch darauf reingefallen und finde das unmglich, dass die Uni das nicht mal in nem Nebensatz erwhnt... Berliner Abi mit max.900 Punkten und 725=1,6...
Gre.

----------


## Laurice

> Ich knnt heulen das Warten macht mich wahnsinnig! Oh man....das is echt die Hlle!


Hey fallen,
kannst du dich nicht irgendwie ablenken? Arbeitest du? Urlaub? Praktikum? Freunde nerven? Musik machen? Zeichnen? Internet ausschalten?
 ::-bee: 
Liebe Gre!

----------


## Abitussi10

ja, ich komm aus einem land mit 900 Pkte, aber ich habe mir meine Pkte auf 840 runtergerechnet - so doof bin ich ja nicht?!?!?!?

----------


## queenluna

> Ich knnt heulen das Warten macht mich wahnsinnig! Oh man....das is echt die Hlle!


ich auch...ich auch...und nie geht da jemand ans telefon bei der zvs  :Traurig: 
ich bin auch gar nicht in der lage mich abzulenken....

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hey fallen,
> kannst du dich nicht irgendwie ablenken? Arbeitest du? Urlaub? Praktikum? Freunde nerven? Musik machen? Zeichnen? Internet ausschalten?
> 
> Liebe Gre!


Katzenbaby groziehen, Haus renovieren, San Dienst und Rettungswache....aber dort ist irgendwie alles noch schlimmer weil im DRK bei uns auch so einige Warter sind die ja ihre Zulassung schon haben. Dann fragen die immer warum die Warter schon genommen wurden und ich noch nix wei und so......

----------


## Laurice

> ja, ich komm aus einem land mit 900 Pkte, aber ich habe mir meine Pkte auf 840 runtergerechnet - so doof bin ich ja nicht?!?!?!?


Sorry, ich wollte ja nicht sagen dass du doof wrest! Meinte nur, dass _ich_ es war und der Meinung war, wenn es ein anderes Abi auer meinem gbe wrde es da stehen?!?!
Dann sollteste wirklich mal nachfragen. Auerdem kommt ja noch die 2.Stufe... 
wnsch dir alles Gute!

----------


## Sophia_91

bis wann genau ist nochmal der doppeljahrgang aus bayern mit abi fertig?? wei das jemand??

----------


## MediNaddl27

hab gruppe 01, die kann man auch vergessen, sowas oberflchliches da  :Oh nee...: (
versuche es nochmal bei gruppe 02, so einfach ist das. war erst gruppe 01 und dann eigntlich 02 (namensnderung), bin gespannt ob die kompetenter sind  :Traurig:

----------


## Arutha

Man man is ja schlimm hier....  :Grinnnss!: 

Kann "Coxy-Baby" und "Die Niere" nur zustimmen!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Dennoch Glckwunsch an alle die was bekommen haben...!

Aber wartet mal 6 Jahre, DANN wisst Ihr wies ist auf heien Kohlen zu sitzen....  :peng:

----------


## queenluna

> bis wann genau ist nochmal der doppeljahrgang aus bayern mit abi fertig?? wei das jemand??


2011.

guckst du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abitur_...C3%B6lf_Jahren

----------


## citizen_erased

. . . . .

----------


## Die Niere

> Internet ausschalten?


Au jaaaaaa  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abitussi10

> Sorry, ich wollte ja nicht sagen dass du doof wrest! Meinte nur, dass _ich_ es war und der Meinung war, wenn es ein anderes Abi auer meinem gbe wrde es da stehen?!?!
> Dann sollteste wirklich mal nachfragen. Auerdem kommt ja noch die 2.Stufe... 
> wnsch dir alles Gute!


OK - hab jetzt bei der ZVS nochmal angerufen^^ die haben mich auf 695 Pkte eingestuft die IDIOTEN und meine LKs und Latein nicht bercksichtigt... Konnte keine Noten eingeben, weil ich wegem Externenabitur keine Vornoten habe - was der scheiss nun soll?!?!?!? Ich werde jetzt erstmal die Uni Halle anscheissen...

----------


## Hippietyp

Ich wollte da ja nicht anrufen. Habe ich auch nicht.

Aber als ich heute morgen meinen ersten Tag nach dem KPP mit Ausschlafen verbringen wolltem kommt mitten in der Nacht um 10 Uhr meine Mutter reingestrmt und sagt mir, ich htte einen Platz in Magedeburg. 
Sie sei so aufgeregt gewesen, und meine Reg.-Nummer wisse sie ja aus dem Brief, da habe sie einfach angerufen...
Naja, was soll ich sagen, auer vielleicht: Mama ist stolz auf mich.

----------


## queenluna

> Ich wollte da ja nicht anrufen. Habe ich auch nicht.
> 
> Aber als ich heute morgen meinen ersten Tag nach dem KPP mit Ausschlafen verbringen wolltem kommt mitten in der Nacht um 10 Uhr meine Mutter reingestrmt und sagt mir, ich htte einen Platz in Magedeburg. 
> Sie sei so aufgeregt gewesen, und meine Reg.-Nummer wisse sie ja aus dem Brief, da habe sie einfach angerufen...
> Naja, was soll ich sagen, auer vielleicht: Mama ist stolz auf mich.


 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LilacAngel

> Ich wollte da ja nicht anrufen. Habe ich auch nicht.
> 
> Aber als ich heute morgen meinen ersten Tag nach dem KPP mit Ausschlafen verbringen wolltem kommt mitten in der Nacht um 10 Uhr meine Mutter reingestrmt und sagt mir, ich htte einen Platz in Magedeburg. 
> Sie sei so aufgeregt gewesen, und meine Reg.-Nummer wisse sie ja aus dem Brief, da habe sie einfach angerufen...
> Naja, was soll ich sagen, auer vielleicht: Mama ist stolz auf mich.


Wie cool!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Lest euch den Fred einfach mit einigem zeitlichen Abstand nochmal durch...das Telefonieren als solitre Aktion ist ja nicht mit dieser kopflosen Massenpanik hier vergleichbar.
> 
> gruesse, die niere


Wo liest du denn kopflose Massenpanik ? Ich lese nur, dass Leute schreiben sie haben einen Platz bekommen und sich darber freun - ist doch normal. Na warscheinlich gehrst du zu der Generation, wo man noch locker mit 2,5 einen Platz bekam und die es deswegen jetzt nicht verstehn kann, dass jedem der einen Platz hat ein dicker Stein vom Herzen fllt. 

Freu mich mit allen, die es geschafft haben und allen anderen drck ich weiter die Daumen, dass es noch klappt.

----------


## Inelein

Ich denke es geht weniger darum sich zu freuen, dass man einen Platz hat, oder verstndlicherweise angekotzt ist, dass man noch nichts wei, sondern eher um Beitrge die in periodischen Intervallen von 3-5 Posts einzig und allein "aaaaaaah, ich hab keinen Bock mehr" aussagen und das im OnTopic-Bereich

----------


## fallenangel30487

Habt ihr euch mal das Thema des Threads durchgelesen????? 
Erwartet ihr dann hier was anderes?

----------


## hennessy

> Ich denke es geht weniger darum sich zu freuen, dass man einen Platz hat, oder verstndlicherweise angekotzt ist, dass man noch nichts wei, sondern eher um Beitrge die in periodischen Intervallen von 3-5 Posts einzig und allein "aaaaaaah, ich hab keinen Bock mehr" aussagen und das im OnTopic-Bereich


lasst Euch doch nochmal den Thread-Titel auf der Zunge zergehen, dann passt eigentlich Alles wieder.  :Party: 
Nur weiter so, kids! Wer sollte uns alte Deppen (selbstverstndlich ist Inelein hier ausgenommen) nicht erheitern, wenn nicht Ihr?!  :Grinnnss!: 

edit: fallenangel hatte denselben Gedanken! Howdiiiieeee!

----------


## Tarwah

So lange irgendwo in nem Post Ausrufezeichen sind oder ein "AAAh" steht sind wird doch voll On-Topic  :Big Grin:

----------


## jona1708

Kommen die Bescheide morgen per Daisy und uebermorgen per Post?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Kommen die Bescheide morgen per Daisy und uebermorgen per Post?


Ja, wenn du Glck hast sind sie am Freitag bei dir wenn nicht sptestens am Samstag.

----------


## DerSalamander

Hochschulstart hat grad gesagt, Homburg habe nur Leute bis 1,5 genommen.
Das erklrt auch, warum keiner von uns 1,6ern angenommen wurde.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hochschulstart hat grad gesagt, Homburg habe nur Leute bis 1,5 genommen.
> Das erklrt auch, warum keiner von uns 1,6ern angenommen wurde.


Ich knnte echt heulen....frag mich echt warum ich mir 2 Jahre Abischeie angetan habe! Htt ich auch gleich 2 Jahre relaxen knnen wenn man mit nem 3er Abi genau so lange wartet wie mit 1,7

----------


## jona1708

Da sagst du was!
Aber dann muesste der NC bei Homburg ja 1,5 sein oder? Hm. Weiss jemand schon die anderen NCs sagen wir Bonn,Marburg,DDorf etc.?

----------


## Tarwah

Huch, vergesst das, da hing ich ein bisschen hinterher xD

[gendert]

----------


## _Natalie_

> Hochschulstart hat grad gesagt, Homburg habe nur Leute bis 1,5 genommen.
> Das erklrt auch, warum keiner von uns 1,6ern angenommen wurde.


hast du dort angerufen?

----------


## DerSalamander

ja, leider hab ich das.

----------


## _Natalie_

Schande^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

oh das ist doch alles mega sch**** da helfen die 112 pltze mehr auch nicht ist doch echt ne Lachnummer! Bald kann man nur noch studieren wenn man mind. 1,0 + NaWi Preise+ Ausbildung Dienst und TMS hat oder wie???? Und dann noch genug Geld um das dann alles zu bezahlen! Is doch echt lachhaft. Ich glaub ich machs wie ne Freundin die hat au pair gemacht mit so nem bildungszusatz und studiert jetzt in Yale HM ....und die hat nicht mal abi!

----------


## DerSalamander

wie du bereits gesagt hast, vllt wollte sie nur sagen, dass alle 1,5er zugelassen sind. ich klammer mich an diese hoffnung.

----------


## Inelein

Wie ist sie denn in die medschool reingekommen ohne die dazu notwendigen premed Kurse zu belegen?

----------


## LilacAngel

> oh das ist doch alles mega sch**** da helfen die 112 pltze mehr auch nicht ist doch echt ne Lachnummer! Bald kann man nur noch studieren wenn man mind. 1,0 + NaWi Preise+ Ausbildung Dienst und TMS hat oder wie???? Und dann noch genug Geld um das dann alles zu bezahlen! Is doch echt lachhaft. Ich glaub ich machs wie ne Freundin die hat au pair gemacht mit so nem bildungszusatz und studiert jetzt in Yale HM ....und die hat nicht mal abi!


Wenn dus dir leisten kannst. Zwar sind in den USA Stipendienprogramme weitaus grer ausgebaut als hierzulande, aber dagegen sind die Gebhren hier trotzdem ein Witz.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> wie du bereits gesagt hast, vllt wollte sie nur sagen, dass alle 1,5er zugelassen sind. ich klammer mich an diese hoffnung.


Ich auch!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wenn dus dir leisten kannst. Zwar sind in den USA Stipendienprogramme weitaus grer ausgebaut als hierzulande, aber dagegen sind die Gebhren hier trotzdem ein Witz.


Die muss nix bezahlen! Unglaublich aber wahr. Die bekam am Anfang von ihrer Gastfamilie 8 Stunden Uni pro Woche bezahlt und dafr eben weniger Gehalt und die hat dann dort nen Aufnahmetest gemacht und ein volles Stipendium bekommen. Wie sie das geschafft hat wei ich auch nicht. 

Naja is ja auch egal. Aber zu unseren Gebhren: In den USA verdient man spter mehr, und die Stipendien dort sind auch ganz anderes aufgebaut als bei uns. Die Systeme kann man gar nicht vergleichen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wie ist sie denn in die medschool reingekommen ohne die dazu notwendigen premed Kurse zu belegen?


Wie gesagt es gibt wohl ein au pair Programm bei dem man 8 Stunden pro Woche an die Uni kann. Das hat sie 1 1/2 Jahre gemacht und dann wohl auch diese Kurse belegt. Dann musste sie nochmal kurz zurck nach Deutschland wegen Visum und so und ist jetzt seit diesem Jahr dort auf der med school. Was die da aus Deutschland noch angerechnet bekommen hat wei ich nicht. Sie hat halt auch ne Ausbildung und war in meiner Fachabi Klasse. Hat dann aber 2007 wegen des Au pair Platzes abgebrochen.

----------


## LilacAngel

> Die muss nix bezahlen! Unglaublich aber wahr. Die bekam am Anfang von ihrer Gastfamilie 8 Stunden Uni pro Woche bezahlt und dafr eben weniger Gehalt und die hat dann dort nen Aufnahmetest gemacht und ein volles Stipendium bekommen. Wie sie das geschafft hat wei ich auch nicht. 
> 
> Naja is ja auch egal. Aber zu unseren Gebhren: In den USA verdient man spter mehr, und die Stipendien dort sind auch ganz anderes aufgebaut als bei uns. Die Systeme kann man gar nicht vergleichen.


Schon klar, dass die Systeme anders aufgebaut sind. Das ist bei einer Tuition fr das erste Jahr in Yale von 30,400 US-Dollar, Equipment und Unterkunft ausgenommen wohlgemerkt, auch notwendig. 
Aber du hast natrlich schon recht, Scholarship-Programme sind dort weitaus besser aufgebaut, so einfach ist es allerdings auch nicht, die zu bekommen. Und ich wollte auch gar nicht die Gebhren hier rechtfertigen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Arutha

> ... und war in meiner Fachabi Klasse...


Nur rein aus Interesse: d.h. Du hast erst nen Fachabi und dann nen Abi gemacht? Respekt!

Weil Medizin kann man doch imho nur mit Hochschulreife studieren oder? Is zumindest mein letzter Kenntnisstand... und 6 Jahre nach dem Abi is man da bissl aus dem Thema...war letztens auch verwundert zu hren, dass mein "kleiner" Cousin schon zu den 12er Abiturienten gehrt!  :Aufgepasst!: 

Man man...wie die Zeit vergeht.... :Traurig:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nur rein aus Interesse: d.h. Du hast erst nen Fachabi und dann nen Abi gemacht? Respekt!
> 
> Weil Medizin kann man doch imho nur mit Hochschulreife studieren oder? Is zumindest mein letzter Kenntnisstand... und 6 Jahre nach dem Abi is man da bissl aus dem Thema...war letztens auch verwundert zu hren, dass mein "kleiner" Cousin schon zu den 12er Abiturienten gehrt! 
> 
> Man man...wie die Zeit vergeht....


Ja erst Ausbildung, dann Fachabi und Abi ber BOS 1 und 2! Und ich frag mich wirklich warum ich mir den schei berhaupt angetan habe! Htt ich besser ein bisschen gearbeitet und AWG fr Berfusttige ohne Abi gemacht, da wr ich besser dran gewesen!

----------


## laura2010

hat irgendjemand hier schon was von Hamburg gehrt?  :Smilie:

----------


## Arutha

> hat irgendjemand hier schon was von Hamburg gehrt?


Jup...is ne schne Stadt, Wetter im Augenblick solala...aber Knig der Lwen und Tarzan sind echt empfehlenswert!  :bhh: 

Sorry aber war grad am WE mit meiner Sen da und konnt mir den jetzt nicht verkneifen...!  ::-oopss:

----------


## Sophia_91

aber der herr von der zvs am telefon meinte zu mir, dass homburg 1,6 htte... ganz sicher!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> aber der herr von der zvs am telefon meinte zu mir, dass homburg 1,6 htte... ganz sicher!!


Du rettest mir den Tag! Ich versuch da aber jetzt auch nochmal durchzukommen

----------


## Die Niere

Mein popcorn ist leider alle...hat jemand mehr?

gruesse, die niere, die ihr Studienplatz noch mit ner 4.0 und ner leeren pizzaschachtel bekommen hat  :bhh:

----------


## nucleus

Hallo Ihr! 

wie habt ihr von eurer Zulassung bzw Ablehnung im Adh erfahren?
Habt ihr bei hochschulstart heute angerufen oder per Daisy?
Ist das richtig dass ich per daisy nicht Bescheid bekomme wenn ich abgelehnt wurde fuer die 1.OP??

Gott... ich kann nur betonen wie ich mit zittere /=

----------


## DerSalamander

oh gott sophia, ich find deinen mitarbeiter durchaus kompetenter als meinen.  :Smilie: 
wie gesagt, vllt hat sies so gemeint, dass alle 1,5er gleich durch sind.

----------


## Sophia_91

ja, hoffentlich he...
du hast mich mit deinem beitrag echt zu tode erschreckt!!
aber ich glaub ich ruf jetzt doch auch nochmal an.
mann, ich werd langsam aber sicher verrckt he.

----------


## jona1708

Also ich habe bei hochschulstart.de angerufen. Und ja, morgen bekommst du keine Ablehnung, lediglich eine Zusage/Bescheid, falls du angenommen wirst.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bin jetzt auch endlich mal durchgekommen. Ich glaub ich hatte die selbe dran wie Salamander. Meinte erst ja mit 1,5 wr man reingekommen, hab dann gefragt ist der NC dann 1,5 oder 1,6. Dann meinte sie ne 1,6 aber das heit ja nur das der letzte 1,6 hatte wieviel mit 1,6 reingekommen sind wusste sie nicht eben nur dass alle mit 1,5 reingekommen sind. 
Puh! Trotzdem ist meine Hoffnung noch auf dem 0 Punkt!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Mein popcorn ist leider alle...hat jemand mehr?
> 
> gruesse, die niere, die ihr Studienplatz noch mit ner 4.0 und ner leeren pizzaschachtel bekommen hat


*popcorn reich*

----------


## jona1708

> Bin jetzt auch endlich mal durchgekommen. Ich glaub ich hatte die selbe dran wie Salamander. Meinte erst ja mit 1,5 wr man reingekommen, hab dann gefragt ist der NC dann 1,5 oder 1,6. Dann meinte sie ne 1,6 aber das heit ja nur das der letzte 1,6 hatte wieviel mit 1,6 reingekommen sind wusste sie nicht eben nur dass alle mit 1,5 reingekommen sind. 
> Puh! Trotzdem ist meine Hoffnung noch auf dem 0 Punkt!


Ich wuerde trotztdem die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben,da ja noch die zweite Stufe kommt und ja noch das Nachrueckverfahren!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich wuerde trotztdem die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben,da ja noch die zweite Stufe kommt und ja noch das Nachrueckverfahren!


Ach keine Ahnung, ich wei auch nicht so recht was ich machen soll wenn ich nix bekomme. In meinem Job gibts bei mir in der Gegend kaum Stellen, na andere Ausbildung geht auch nicht weil ich damit meine Wohnung nicht finanzieren kann und was anderes studieren fllt auch raus. Werd wohl erst mal ein bisschen RD fahren und dann keine Ahnung.

----------


## jona1708

Warum faellt was anderes studieren raus?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Weil das ja dann nicht als WZ gillt.

----------


## jona1708

Naja und wenn du dich entscheidest was ganz anderes zu studieren?

----------


## Jemine

> Warum faellt was anderes studieren raus?


 :Grinnnss!:  *lol*

----------


## Sophia_91

aber letztes jahr warens doch in homburg zu beginn auch nur ganz wenige 1,6er, oder? und dann kamen ja auch noch ein paar 1,7er mit dienst rein. dieses jahr gibts keinen doppeljahrgang und mehr studienpltze... --> positiv denken (auch wenns schwer fllt)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Naja und wenn du dich entscheidest was ganz anderes zu studieren?


Hatte mir ja letztes Jahr schon berlegt Sozpd oder Lehramt zu machen. Deswegen hab ich mein FSJ auch an einer Schule gemacht und das hat mir gezeigt dass es einfach keine Alternative zu HM fr mich gitb.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> aber letztes jahr warens doch in homburg zu beginn auch nur ganz wenige 1,6er, oder? und dann kamen ja auch noch ein paar 1,7er mit dienst rein. dieses jahr gibts keinen doppeljahrgang und mehr studienpltze... --> positiv denken (auch wenns schwer fllt)


Die grten Menschen sind jene, die anderen Hoffnung geben knnen.
Jean Jaurs

----------


## LilacAngel

> Hatte mir ja letztes Jahr schon berlegt Sozpd oder Lehramt zu machen. Deswegen hab ich mein FSJ auch an einer Schule gemacht und das hat mir gezeigt dass es einfach keine Alternative zu HM fr mich gitb.


Hehe, das mit Lehramt kann ich nachvollziehen. Habe selbst einige Semester Lehramt studiert und nun ja  :Big Grin:

----------


## jona1708

@Lilac: Du wurdest auch in Frankfurt angenommen? Weisst du wann die ganzen Kennenlern-Kurse anfangen und stimmt es, dass es einen Mathe-Vorkurs gibt?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

Wei jemand was ber Leipzig?

----------


## Die Niere

> Wei jemand was ber Leipzig?


Ja...ich!

Etwa 900 nach Chr. wurde an beiden Ufern der Parthe eine slawische  Siedlung angelegt, wie Grabungen von Herbert Kas im Gebiet des heutigen Matthikirchhofs besttigten. Erstmals erwhnt wurde Leipzig 1015, als Thietmar von Merseburg von einer urbs Libzi (Stadt der Linden) berichtete (Chronikon VII, 25). Als Grndungsjahr der Stadt gilt das Jahr 1165, in dem Markgraf Otto der Reiche von Meien dem Ort an der Kreuzung der Via Regia mit der Via Imperii das Stadtrecht und das Marktrecht erteilte. Mit der Stadtgrndung entstanden die beiden groen Kirchbauwerke  die Thomaskirche und die St.-Nikolaikirche.

gruesse, die niere

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja...ich!
> 
> Etwa 900 nach Chr. wurde an beiden Ufern der Parthe eine slawische  Siedlung angelegt, wie Grabungen von Herbert Kas im Gebiet des heutigen Matthikirchhofs besttigten. Erstmals erwhnt wurde Leipzig 1015, als Thietmar von Merseburg von einer urbs Libzi (Stadt der Linden) berichtete (Chronikon VII, 25). Als Grndungsjahr der Stadt gilt das Jahr 1165, in dem Markgraf Otto der Reiche von Meien dem Ort an der Kreuzung der Via Regia mit der Via Imperii das Stadtrecht und das Marktrecht erteilte. Mit der Stadtgrndung entstanden die beiden groen Kirchbauwerke  die Thomaskirche und die St.-Nikolaikirche.
> 
> gruesse, die niere


Weit du an wen du mich erinnerst?
Kennst du die Serie "In aller Freundschaft", da gibts so nen Belegarzt, Dr. Kaminski. Das is auch so ne Ulknudel *g*
Wobei ich den recht cool finde.  ::-dance:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Ja...ich!
> 
> Etwa 900 nach Chr. wurde an beiden Ufern der Parthe eine slawische  Siedlung angelegt, wie Grabungen von Herbert Kas im Gebiet des heutigen Matthikirchhofs besttigten. Erstmals erwhnt wurde Leipzig 1015, als Thietmar von Merseburg von einer urbs Libzi (Stadt der Linden) berichtete (Chronikon VII, 25). Als Grndungsjahr der Stadt gilt das Jahr 1165, in dem Markgraf Otto der Reiche von Meien dem Ort an der Kreuzung der Via Regia mit der Via Imperii das Stadtrecht und das Marktrecht erteilte. Mit der Stadtgrndung entstanden die beiden groen Kirchbauwerke  die Thomaskirche und die St.-Nikolaikirche.
> 
> gruesse, die niere


ghn, kannste dir keinen eigenen Witz ausdenken ?

----------


## jona1708

Mich wundert es, dass die Niere so viel Zeit in diesem Forum verschwendet?! Sieht so die Karriere eines angehenden Arztes aus??? :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Jumper2010

Hat jemand Infos ber Bochum und Ulm,

bis zu welchem DN ist man da drin? ::-dance:

----------


## LilacAngel

> @Lilac: Du wurdest auch in Frankfurt angenommen? Weisst du wann die ganzen Kennenlern-Kurse anfangen und stimmt es, dass es einen Mathe-Vorkurs gibt?


Jup, wurde ich  :Smilie: 
Ja, es gibt einen Mathevorkurs. Der findet in der Zeit vom 04.10. bis 15.10. statt. Schau mal hier: http://www.med.uni-frankfurt.de/stud...er1/index.html 
Da steht ja auch was zu der Orientierungsveranstaltung, aber der Termin steht offenbar noch nicht fest.

----------


## LilacAngel

> Weit du an wen du mich erinnerst?
> Kennst du die Serie "In aller Freundschaft", da gibts so nen Belegarzt, Dr. Kaminski. Das is auch so ne Ulknudel *g*
> Wobei ich den recht cool finde.


Cool, du guckst das auch immer? Ich auch!  :Grinnnss!:  Kaminski ist toll!

----------


## queenluna

> Hat jemand Infos ber Bochum und Ulm,
> 
> bis zu welchem DN ist man da drin?


schau mal im adh-forum ulm, da steht was zu ulm. ist in der tms-quote so bei 1,7 und in der anderen bei 1,4.

----------


## Laurice

> Weit du an wen du mich erinnerst?
> Kennst du die Serie "In aller Freundschaft", da gibts so nen Belegarzt, Dr. Kaminski. Das is auch so ne Ulknudel *g*
> Wobei ich den recht cool finde.


Er rockt!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich guck das eigentlich ganz gern, blderweise luft das immer dann wenn ich Sanittsdienst beim DRK hab *g* Aber ich schau dann meistens die Wiederholung.

----------


## Jumper2010

> schau mal im adh-forum ulm, da steht was zu ulm. ist in der tms-quote so bei 1,7 und in der anderen bei 1,4.


wo finde ich das?

----------


## queenluna

siehst du oben auf der seite den link "auswahlverfahren (adh)"? da klickst du drauf, und dann auf ulm  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Mich wundert es, dass die Niere so viel Zeit in diesem Forum verschwendet?! Sieht so die Karriere eines angehenden Arztes aus???


neeee, nur die Langeweile eines fertigen Arztes der offensichtlich wenig andere Interessen hat, als Beitrge kleiner Studenten zu lesen - da kann man so richtig schn den Papa rauskehren (vermute mal geht sicher im richtigen Leben nicht)

----------


## Jumper2010

> siehst du oben auf der seite den link "auswahlverfahren (adh)"? da klickst du drauf, und dann auf ulm


DANKE  ::-angel:

----------


## Abitussi10

Hey zusammen,

ich hab ein riiiesen Problem...

Ich habe in Halle meine LKs nicht angerechnet bekommen. Wegen der Externenprfung konnte ich keine Einzelnoten eingeben. Also hab ich nur meine DN - nach Rcksprache mit der ZVS - eingegeben. Die meinten dann zu mir, dass das Zeugnis dann weitergeleitet wird.

Nun ist das nicht passiert... Das ist ein SCHEISS Gefhl wenn mann weiss "theoretisch" htts gereicht, aber "praktisch" funktionierts halt net, weil ich ein Sonderfall bin - herrlich! 

Hab schon mit ZVS und Uni Halle telefoniert. Ist halt Pech  :Traurig:  Klasse, was?!

Ich kipp glaub ich gleich um...

----------


## Arutha

> *popcorn reich*


Hey.... ich will auch was....  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hey zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ein riiiesen Problem...
> 
> Ich habe in Halle meine LKs nicht angerechnet bekommen. Wegen der Externenprfung konnte ich keine Einzelnoten eingeben. Also hab ich nur meine DN - nach Rcksprache mit der ZVS - eingegeben. Die meinten dann zu mir, dass das Zeugnis dann weitergeleitet wird.
> 
> Nun ist das nicht passiert... Das ist ein SCHEISS Gefhl wenn mann weiss "theoretisch" htts gereicht, aber "praktisch" funktionierts halt net, weil ich ein Sonderfall bin - herrlich! 
> 
> Hab schon mit ZVS und Uni Halle telefoniert. Ist halt Pech  Klasse, was?!
> ...


Anwalt sag ich da nur!
Auch wenn ich nicht wei wie bei sowas die Erfolgschancen stehen, wenn du ne RSV hast wrd ich auf jedemfall mal mich beraten lassen.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Hey.... ich will auch was....


Na da msst ihr aber teilen!!


@ abitussi: du hast doch sicher noch andere Optionen, oder? bei der flle an posts verliert man leider immer so schnell den berblick

----------


## Annaly

heyhey ihr,

habe seit tagen, nein eher wochen, schon mitgelesen und mich heute nach einem telefonat mit einem sehr netten zvs-mitarbeiter registriert :Smilie: 

bin in HD noch auf der Warteliste, aber es mssten 66leute absagen, damit ichnachrck. In Kiel bin ich dafr sicher drin  :Smilie: 

yeaaah ich freu mich so!

gre,

annaly

----------


## fallenangel30487

> heyhey ihr,
> 
> habe seit tagen, nein eher wochen, schon mitgelesen und mich heute nach einem telefonat mit einem sehr netten zvs-mitarbeiter registriert
> 
> bin in HD noch auf der Warteliste, aber es mssten 66leute absagen, damit ichnachrck. In Kiel bin ich dafr sicher drin 
> 
> yeaaah ich freu mich so!
> 
> gre,
> ...


Wieviele Punkte hast du in HD?

----------


## queenluna

@annaly: herzlichen glckwunsch! wie viel punkte hast du denn fr hd?

----------


## Kackbratze

Auf die Post zu warten scheint echt out zu sein.
Ich frage mich, wieviele Oldschool-Postkastennutzer noch spter im Studium zu finden sind.

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Mein popcorn ist leider alle...hat jemand mehr?
> 
> gruesse, die niere, die ihr Studienplatz noch mit ner 4.0 und ner leeren pizzaschachtel bekommen hat


herrlich  :Top:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Auf die Post zu warten scheint echt out zu sein.


allen Ernstes: Ich glaube ihr kennt euch gar nciht mehr aus mit dem heutigen Vergabeverfahren - auf die Post zu warten heit u.U. noch 23 Tage nicht zu wissen, ob man ab Okt. Medizin studieren kann - nach einem kurzen Anruf, wei man das ggf. schon heute und innerhalb von drei Wochen lt sich nun mal schon eine Menge klren (ggf. Job kndigen, Umzug organiseiren und und und) also warum sollte man auf die Post warten - erklr doch bitte mal !

----------


## Annaly

> @annaly: herzlichen glckwunsch! wie viel punkte hast du denn fr hd?




in HD bin ich mit 53,507... punkten auf rang 286 und bis 220 wurde genommen.

----------


## queenluna

ich glaub die zvs hat meine nr geblockt  :Traurig: 

ich komm und komm einfach nicht durch...

----------


## jona1708

Ich danke dir Lilac. Bin gearde nur ein wenig geschockt, dass da stand: Kopfrechnen ueben. Taschenrechner sind in der Pruefung nicht erlaubt.
-.-

----------


## queenluna

ah! okay, danke!

----------


## Kackbratze

Ghn. Und, was ndert das gro?
Entweder man hat den Platz, oder nicht.
Ohne den Zettel kann man sich eh nicht einschreiben.

Es gibt immernoch Wichtigereres im Leben!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ghn. Und, was ndert das gro?
> Entweder man hat den Platz, oder nicht.
> Ohne den Zettel kann man sich eh nicht einschreiben.
> 
> Es gibt immernoch Wichtigereres im Leben!


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Es gibt immernoch Wichtigereres im Leben!


klar - sagen Leute die schon lange nicht mehr auf einen Platz warten und als Arzt vom Leben so frustriert sind, dass sie jede Nacht in ein Medizinstudentenforum monoton schreiben "die Welt ist schlecht" - kannst uns allen ab heute ja vielleicht stattdessen nun lieber mitteilen, was fr dich im Leben "wichtig" ist

----------


## queenluna

> klar - sagen Leute die schon lange nicht mehr auf einen Platz warten und als Arzt vom Leben so frustriert sind, dass sie jede Nacht in ein Medizinstudentenforum monoton schreiben "die Welt ist schlecht" - kannst uns allen ab heute ja vielleicht stattdessen nun lieber mitteilen, was fr dich im Leben "wichtig" ist


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## fallenangel30487

oh man...wie kann ich mir auch nur Gedanken um meine Zukunft machen???? Sollte doch lieber Hartz 4 beantragen anstatt studieren zu wollen...is aufjedefall einfacher!

----------


## medistudent1234

So leute bin gerad zurck vom Frhdienst, hab natrlich sofort 5mins spter angerufen bei der ZVS, um mich wegen den Zulassungen zu erkundigen. Die Freu am Telefon war uerst geduldig und hflich, sagte mir nach erfahren der reg. Nummer, dass ich unter anderem in Homburg die Auswahlgrenze erreicht habe, was ich nicht verstanden habe. Ich fragte nochmals nach,..."hab ich denn nun in Homburg ein Studienplatz sicher?", sie antwortete jedoch nur "Sie haben im Saarland die Auswahlgrenze erreicht, sie werden aufjedenfall nicht ohne Studienplatz aus dem Verfahren gehen. Was heisst das denn jetz nun ja oder nein? :Hh?:  Hab brigens auch 1,6 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> So leute bin gerad zurck vom Frhdienst, hab natrlich sofort 5mins spter angerufen bei der ZVS, um mich wegen den Zulassungen zu erkundigen. Die Freu am Telefon war uerst geduldig und hflich, sagte mir nach erfahren der reg. Nummer, dass ich unter anderem in Homburg die Auswahlgrenze erreicht habe, was ich nicht verstanden habe. Ich fragte nochmals nach,..."hab ich denn nun in Homburg ein Studienplatz sicher?", sie antwortete jedoch nur "Sie haben im Saarland die Auswahlgrenze erreicht, sie werden aufjedenfall nicht ohne Studienplatz aus dem Verfahren gehen. Was heisst das denn jetz nun ja oder nein? Hab brigens auch 1,6


ohne Dienst??? Du rettest mir den Tag!!!!
Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## medistudent1234

Ja ohne Dienst, wenn das jetz doch ja heisst, dann alle mit 1,6 Kopf hoch, es ist noch alles drinne(2.Stufe des ADHs) :Top:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja ohne Dienst, wenn das jetz doch ja heisst, dann alle mit 1,6 Kopf hoch, es ist noch alles drinne(2.Stufe des ADHs)


Jaaaaa.....naja ich hab ja nur 1,7 + Dienst aber so ein bisschen Hoffnung ist wieder da. Das heit brigens dass du dann im Homburg nen Platz hast falls du am 23. nicht noch an einer hheren OP genommen wirst.

----------


## medischreck

> Jup, wurde ich 
> Ja, es gibt einen Mathevorkurs. Der findet in der Zeit vom 04.10. bis 15.10. statt. Schau mal hier: http://www.med.uni-frankfurt.de/stud...er1/index.html 
> Da steht ja auch was zu der Orientierungsveranstaltung, aber der Termin steht offenbar noch nicht fest.


diese Orientierungsveranstaltungen der Fachschaft Medizin (von studenten organisiert) finden ab Dienstag, 12. Oktober 2010 (bis 15.10.2010) statt, die genauen Termine werden aber anscheinend noch auf der website der uni ffm kommen. 

Zu info: ich hab auch eine PLATZ in ffm, yeahh ! Demnchst zur immatrikulation ins studierendensekretariat und dann zu dieser Zentralen Eintragung (ich gehe wahrscheinlich zum ersten Termin 14.9.2010). Und der Mathe -Vorkurs soll anscheinend laut der studenten dort (ich bin ja aus ffm) zu empfehlen sein, zum Kennenlernen der Leute auf jeden Fall.

----------


## DocMartin

> Ich bin mit 1,6 in Lbeck angenommen!





> So leute bin gerad zurck vom Frhdienst, hab natrlich sofort 5mins spter angerufen bei der ZVS, um mich wegen den Zulassungen zu erkundigen. Die Freu am Telefon war uerst geduldig und hflich, sagte mir nach erfahren der reg. Nummer, dass ich unter anderem in Homburg die Auswahlgrenze erreicht habe, was ich nicht verstanden habe. Ich fragte nochmals nach,..."hab ich denn nun in Homburg ein Studienplatz sicher?", sie antwortete jedoch nur "Sie haben im Saarland die Auswahlgrenze erreicht, sie werden aufjedenfall nicht ohne Studienplatz aus dem Verfahren gehen. Was heisst das denn jetz nun ja oder nein? Hab brigens auch 1,6


Das fnd ich jetzt auch mal interessant^^

----------


## MediNaddl27

und bei mir antwortet keiner  :Traurig: 
mit geht es wie fallen, auch 1,7 mit dienst, .... aber nicht fr homburg *also keine konkurrenz*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

Eigentlich wegen des ADHs bei der ZVS angerufen und nur als Nebenfrage bzw. scherzhaft gefragt, wie weit der NC nach oben gehen knnte, d.h. Maximal. 

Antwort: Die Grenze von 16 Wartesemestern wurde abgeschafft!!!  :grrrr....:  :dagegen:  Ja. Ich warte dann mal 20 Semester oder wie?????

----------


## fallenangel30487

> und bei mir antwortet keiner 
> mit geht es wie fallen, auch 1,7 mit dienst, .... aber nicht fr homburg *also keine konkurrenz*


Wo hast du dich denn beworben?

----------


## Tarwah

Gott, Leute, ich drck euch echt sowas von die Daumen, aber schlecht sieht's fr die 1,6er und fr 1,7er mit Dienst nicht schlecht aus. Vielleicht knnen wir ja alle schon bald  :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Eigentlich wegen des ADHs bei der ZVS angerufen und nur als Nebenfrage bzw. scherzhaft gefragt, wie weit der NC nach oben gehen knnte, d.h. Maximal. 
> 
> Antwort: Die Grenze von 16 Wartesemestern wurde abgeschafft!!!  Ja. Ich warte dann mal 20 Semester oder wie?????


Neeee.... hab letztenns nochmal nachgefragt die WS Zahl darf nicht ber die Zahl der Studiensemester gehen das heit ab 13 kannst du klagen!

----------


## Linda.1001

Klagen? Inwiefern? Studienplatzklagen gegen die Uni, d.h. Kapazittsklagen habe ich ja schon en Masse gehabt, ohne Erfolg.

Oder meinst du eine ZVS Klage, d.h. gegen die ZVS? Hast du da mehr Infos oder einen Ansprechpartner?


Lg und danke im voraus

----------


## kab

> Auf die Post zu warten scheint echt out zu sein.


hihi, ich hab noch nicht angerufen; hab dauernd Frhdienst (KPP) und da is im Moment so stressig, dass wir dauernd nur am Rumrennen sind. Aufm Heimweg hab ich dann nur ein Handy, von dem aus ich keine o18oer-Nummer anrufen mag, und bis ich zu Hause bin, ist es nach 15 Uhr  :Big Grin:  

naja, morgen sind die Ergebnisse doch sowieso online, die eine Nacht bringt jetzt auch keinen mehr um.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Klagen? Inwiefern? Studienplatzklagen gegen die Uni, d.h. Kapazittsklagen habe ich ja schon en Masse gehabt, ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Oder meinst du eine ZVS Klage, d.h. gegen die ZVS? Hast du da mehr Infos oder einen Ansprechpartner?
> 
> 
> Lg und danke im voraus


Ne das is was ganz anderes. Das sttzt sich wohl auch ein Urteil vom Bundesverfassungsgericht von vor ein paar Jahren. Da hat jemand geklagt dass eine Wartezeit die lnger als die Regelstudienzeit ist als unzumutbar gillt und daher nicht zulssig ist. Hatte das schon mal gepostet und auch nochmal nachgefragt wie das dann genau abluft hab dann aber nix nheres rausgefunden. Wei nur dass es theoretisch so ist. Wie das dann prakt. umgesetzt wird wenn die ganzen Warter klagen ist mir allerdings auch ein Rtsel.

----------


## epeline

mir hat auch noch keiner geantwortet, was fr punkte das nun sind.
die wollen mich dumm sterben lassen  ::-oopss:

----------


## Toffiwesen

Wei einer wann die Ergebnisse bei Daysie verfgbar sind? Hab auch Frhschicht die ganze Woche. Wre toll, wenn die ab 0 Uhr online sind. Jemand ne Ahnung?

----------


## Abitussi10

ich hab auch 1,6 und mich in homburg beworben... das wr mir ja sogar lieber wie halle  :Grinnnss!: 

was mach ich denn nun? Anwalt einschalten wegen halle? warten auf homburg? Hilfffeeeeee!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wei einer wann die Ergebnisse bei Daysie verfgbar sind? Hab auch Frhschicht die ganze Woche. Wre toll, wenn die ab 0 Uhr online sind. Jemand ne Ahnung?


Normal so gegen 10 Uhr morgen frh, war die ganze Zeit zumind. mal so. Aber 0 Uhr auf keinen Fall, ich denke irgendwann zw. 8 und 12 Uhr

@ Epeline
Welche Punkte?

----------


## MediNaddl27

die ergebnisse mssten morgen zur verfgung stehen, hoffe ich.

aber ich muss zugeben, ich hab es abgehakt.

@fallen: konnte mich auch nur fr 2 Unis bewerben, G und MR und da ich in G nicht eingeladen wurde und in MR bis zum zweiten Verfahren immer 1,6 Endschnitt war, denk ich versuch ich es zum SoSe einfach nochmal in G.

----------


## Toffiwesen

Das ist natrlich doof. Naja, vllt hat ein Assistenzarzt ja kurz Zeit und kann mir das Internet freischalten zum nachgucken.

Euch allein viel Glck fr morgen!

----------


## MediNaddl27

:kotzen:  :kotzen:  -> meine aktuelle stimmungslage, heut geht alles schief....

----------


## Abitussi10

ja, bei mir geht auch alles schief... und ich schaff es jeden mit meiner bombenstimmung anzuksen^^

----------


## epeline

> @ Epeline
> Welche Punkte?


na, die, die sich hier stndig um den kopf geworfen werden.
wie viele punkte jemand hat u so
war immer so was um die 50

----------


## fallenangel30487

> na, die, die sich hier stndig um den kopf geworfen werden.
> wie viele punkte jemand hat u so
> war immer so was um die 50


Da gehts bestimmt um HD und Mannheim die haben so ein Punktesystem. Gibt ne Formel damit kann man das ausrechnen.

----------


## Abitussi10

weiss eigentlich jemand was von dsseldorf?
gieen war 1,5 - oder???

----------


## _Natalie_

Werden dann morgen eig auch die Auswahlgrenzen verffentlicht? Weil ich rein gar nix zu Rostock gefunden habe..

----------


## Sophia_91

> weiss eigentlich jemand was von dsseldorf?
> gieen war 1,5 - oder???


dsseldorf wei ich auch nicht, aber gieen war bei 1,5 das stimmt...

----------


## Sophia_91

Glaubt ihr homburg geht noch bis 1,7 runter? 
weil das hat ja eigentlich jeder noch hinten als notnagel rangehngt, da springen doch bestimmt noch ein paar ab...oder?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Glaubt ihr homburg geht noch bis 1,7 runter? 
> weil das hat ja eigentlich jeder noch hinten als notnagel rangehngt, da springen doch bestimmt noch ein paar ab...oder?


Ich hoffe doch....laut hochschulstart verndert der NC sich an den meisten Unis zwischen 0,1 und 0,2

----------


## Sophia_91

haben die das am telefon gesagt, oder?
weil wenn ichs letztes jahr vergleiche wars nicht berall so...
aber in homburg bestimmt ;)
wei eigentlich jm wie viele 1,6er zugelassen wurden?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> haben die das am telefon gesagt, oder?
> weil wenn ichs letztes jahr vergleiche wars nicht berall so...
> aber in homburg bestimmt ;)
> wei eigentlich jm wie viele 1,6er zugelassen wurden?


Ja aber schon letztes Jahr. Da hie es das der Unterschied zw. 1. und 2. ADH an einigen Unis bis zu 0,2 sein kann. In Homburg wars nicht ganz 0,1 im letzten Jahr, aber da waren ja auch viele bewerber auch den Saarland direkt dabei die Homburg auf OP 1 hatten und dann nicht mehr von der Liste geflogen sind. 

Keine Ahnung das wusste die am Telefon nicht. Aber auf jedenfall schon mal ein paar ohne Dienst.

----------


## Sophia_91

> Ja aber schon letztes Jahr. Da hie es das der Unterschied zw. 1. und 2. ADH an einigen Unis bis zu 0,2 sein kann. In Homburg wars nicht ganz 0,1 im letzten Jahr, aber da waren ja auch viele bewerber auch den Saarland direkt dabei die Homburg auf OP 1 hatten und dann nicht mehr von der Liste geflogen sind. 
> 
> Keine Ahnung das wusste die am Telefon nicht. Aber auf jedenfall schon mal ein paar ohne Dienst.


h? wie schonmal ein paar ohne dienst? sorry, ich checks gerade nicht...  ::-angel:

----------


## Sophia_91

achso... jetzt =)
du meinst wohl 1,6er ohne dienst... 

wenn wir beide nach homburg kommen, gehn wir erstmal ein glschen sekt trinken ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja klar knnen wir machen...Salamander und ich wollten uns dann auch mal treffen.... Die wohnt ja nicht weit von mir weg.

----------


## nostalgia

gott, ich will auch nach hom..
oder wenigstens irgendwo hin ahhhhhh  :Wand:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> gott, ich will auch nach hom..
> oder wenigstens irgendwo hin ahhhhhh


Was hast du denn fr ne DN?

----------


## Tuulia

ich werde mal ganz heimlich hier diesen link reinstecken:

http://www.kmk.org/fileadmin/pdf/Sta..._2009_2020.pdf

soll ich was dazu sagen oder mchtet ihr euch erst selber angucken wie
nchstes jahr etwa 24000 studienanfnger mehr am start sind als dieses?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sorc

also ich war echt tapfer in den letzten wochen, ich hab nicht alle meine freunde damit zugequatscht, dass ich vielleicht keinen studienplatz bekomme, ich hab nicht rumgeheult, ich hatte keine schreikrmpfe, ich hab mich nicht hier angemeldet um endlich mal meine leiden ausschreiben zu knnen. aber jetzt grade, heute abend, drehe ich durch.

ich will endlich wissen was sache ist, ich kann es einfach nicht mehr abwarten, andernfalls ist ein weiterleben im bereich des unmglichen.

das ist doch zum heulen, nun, wenn, dann zumindest gemeinsam!

----------


## _Natalie_

> also ich war echt tapfer in den letzten wochen, ich hab nicht alle meine freunde damit zugequatscht, dass ich vielleicht keinen studienplatz bekomme, ich hab nicht rumgeheult, ich hatte keine schreikrmpfe, ich hab mich nicht hier angemeldet um endlich mal meine leiden ausschreiben zu knnen. aber jetzt grade, heute abend, drehe ich durch.
> 
> ich will endlich wissen was sache ist, ich kann es einfach nicht mehr abwarten, andernfalls ist ein weiterleben im bereich des unmglichen.
> 
> das ist doch zum heulen, nun, wenn, dann zumindest gemeinsam!


lol, willkommen, aber morgen weit du doch mehr  :Big Grin:

----------


## sorc

stimmt! aber was meinen die eigentlich damit? ab wieviel uhr ist das online? 

brigens sind hochschulstart.de ziemliche diskriminierer! auf mac kann man die bescheide nicht ffnen, ich musste beim letzten mal wie der letzte hobo an nachbars tr klingeln und bitten mal kurz an den windows pc zu drfen  :Smilie:

----------


## _Natalie_

> stimmt! aber was meinen die eigentlich damit? ab wieviel uhr ist das online? 
> 
> brigens sind hochschulstart.de ziemliche diskriminierer! auf mac kann man die bescheide nicht ffnen, ich musste beim letzten mal wie der letzte hobo an nachbars tr klingeln und bitten mal kurz an den windows pc zu drfen


haha, wie geil!  :Big Grin: 
Ich glaub so gegen 11.00? Wei nicht, ich glaub ich schau morgen das erste mal so gegen 09.00 nach. Aber sicher so gegen 11.00-12.00

----------


## Bar

@sorc:
Was fr eine DN hast du, wenn ich fragen darf und welche Unis hast du angegeben?

----------


## sorc

das ist bld... ich hab frhdienst, kann also frhestens um 16h nachsehen oder ich lauf auf die private station und mach einen toiletten- gegen internetzuGANG - deal (ich war auch schonmal witziger) aus.

uiuiui... ich versuche mal zu schlafen...

----------


## mischi

> stimmt! aber was meinen die eigentlich damit? ab wieviel uhr ist das online? 
> 
> brigens sind hochschulstart.de ziemliche diskriminierer! auf mac kann man die bescheide nicht ffnen, ich musste beim letzten mal wie der letzte hobo an nachbars tr klingeln und bitten mal kurz an den windows pc zu drfen


Uh. Und ob man die Bescheide aufm Mac ffnen kann. Habe es vorhin selbst aufm Android Smartphone probiert, damit ich morgen im KPP mal zwischen checken kann ;D

----------


## Currywurstesser

Mir wurde am Telefon gesagt, Dsseldorf sehe mit meinen 1,5 (kein Dienst) sehr gut aus diesmal. 

Naja immerhin  :Smilie:  Bin jetzt auf jeden Fall ein wenig erleichtert.

Was mich aber wundert:
"Die Ergebnisse fr das Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen knnen Sie voraussichtlich ab dem 6. September einsehen."; das steht auf der ZVS Seite unter dem ADH Verfahren. Ich dachte, das kommt morgen raus.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

wei jemand was be Leipzig?

----------


## queenluna

@ currywurstesser: morgen kommen die bescheide raus, aber es ist ja noch mal sooo viel arbeit die ergebnisse auch online zu stellen...^^

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ne das is was ganz anderes. Das sttzt sich wohl auch ein Urteil vom Bundesverfassungsgericht von vor ein paar Jahren. Da hat jemand geklagt dass eine Wartezeit die lnger als die Regelstudienzeit ist als unzumutbar gillt und daher nicht zulssig ist. Hatte das schon mal gepostet und auch nochmal nachgefragt wie das dann genau abluft hab dann aber nix nheres rausgefunden. Wei nur dass es theoretisch so ist. Wie das dann prakt. umgesetzt wird wenn die ganzen Warter klagen ist mir allerdings auch ein Rtsel.


Ich glaube, da es ja ein BGH Urteil ist und wahrscheinlich nicht im Eilverfahren durchsetzbar, drfte es dann trotzdem nochmal 1-2 Jahre dauern, bis da ne Entscheidung fllt. 

Meine Entscheidung: Hab mich heute zum Hollndischkurs angemeldet. Good bye Deutschland.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## neuerphysiker

nochmal zum mitschreiben:
morgen kommen die Ergebnisse. Richtig. 
Aber was sagen sie aus? Ob man berhaupt angenommen wurde, oder muss man dann trotzdem bis zum 23. Sept warten?

Bei hochschulstart unter daisy steht bei mir: Es liegt kein Bescheid vor.
Ist das bei euch auch so?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Bei hochschulstart unter daisy steht bei mir: Es liegt kein Bescheid vor. Ist das bei euch auch so?


Die Bescheide werden morgen rausgeschickt! sind also erst bermorgen da.
Ab MORGEN sind sie dann auch online....

----------


## neuerphysiker

die sind morgen also nicht da?? im briefkasten??  -.-

aber bei hochschulstart.de steht dass die erst am 6.Sept kommen.
mannnnn , jetzt hab ich kein bock mehr :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> die sind morgen also nicht da?? im briefkasten??  -.-
> 
> aber bei hochschulstart.de steht dass die erst am 6.Sept kommen.
> mannnnn , jetzt hab ich kein bock mehr


Ne da ist die Tabelle mit den Auswahlgrenzen online. Bescheide gehen morgen raus und sind dann auch online.

----------


## Sweet Jane

> Ne da ist die Tabelle mit den Auswahlgrenzen online. Bescheide gehen morgen raus und sind dann auch online.


Dann ist ja gut- hatte auch schon Angst, dass es die Bescheide erst am 6. gibt. Langam wird es spannend ::-oopss:

----------


## neuerphysiker

und was macht man,wenn man sowohl Passwort als auch Benutzername vergessen hat  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## neuerphysiker

> und was macht man,wenn man sowohl Passwort als auch Benutzername vergessen hat


gefunden

----------


## Romana

> und was macht man,wenn man sowohl Passwort als auch Benutzername vergessen hat


Das war mir auch passiert...  :Blush:  Doch dann hatte mein Computer den Benutzernamen zum Glck doch eingespeichert.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Die Niere

> Kennst du die Serie "In aller Freundschaft", da gibts so nen Belegarzt, Dr. Kaminski. Das is auch so ne Ulknudel *g*
> Wobei ich *den* recht cool finde.


Was? Und mich etwa nicht *schnff*. Ich dachte ich wr witzig...




> Mich wundert es, dass die Niere so viel Zeit in diesem Forum verschwendet?! Sieht so die Karriere eines angehenden Arztes aus???


Neee...so sieht einfach der Kinoersatz (mit Popcorn, damit hier ein Danke an den grossen Spender) ein nicht-mehr-angehenden-Arztes aus.




> da kann man so richtig schn den Papa rauskehren (vermute mal geht sicher im richtigen Leben nicht)


Du wrdest dich wundern...

Ach ja...danke nochmal, dass wir am "Passwort vergessen, Passwort wieder gefunden, Passwort vergessen ist mir auch schon einmal passiert" teilhaben durften.

Und wenn dann die WS auf 13 begrenzt sind...wie luft es dann. Dann wird einfach nur noch gelost? Viel Spass...

----------


## hulahopp

Die ersten Bescheide sind da!!! Yeah!!! Bin dabei!

----------


## medischreck

hab den bescheid fr ffm HM vor mir , man bin ich glcklich, dass diese ganze zvs ******* fertig ist und alles gut gelaufen ist. 

Ps.: einschreibefrist bis 15.09.2010
------------------

(Hatte 522 pkt. mit DN 1,2 )

----------


## laduda

Hey herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Big Grin:  Wo wurdest du denn angenommen?

ich habe meinen immer noch nicht  :Frown:

----------


## medischreck

> Die ersten Bescheide sind da!!! Yeah!!! Bin dabei!


glckwunsch hulahopp !!!

----------


## hulahopp

Danke!! Kiel, und jetzt muss ich los. Viel Glck euch allen!!

----------


## laduda

Man bin ich nervs :S ... gleich wird sich entscheiden wo ich hinziehe und die nchsten Monate verbringen werde...

----------


## laduda

Was ist eigentlich wenn man gar nicht genommen wird... wann erfhrt man denn das? Nicht dass ich jetzt den ganzen Tag hier vor sitze...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Was ist eigentlich wenn man gar nicht genommen wird... wann erfhrt man denn das?


dann kannst du in der nchsten Runde immer noch genommen werden - nchster Termin ist dann der 23.

----------


## laduda

Ja, ich meinte nur ob man dann heute noch ne Absage oder so was hnliches bekommt, weil ich nicht hier vor dem Computer sitzen mchte, um heute Abend fest zu stellen, dass nichts kommen wird ;)

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Ja, ich meinte nur ob man dann heute noch ne Absage oder so was hnliches bekommt, weil ich nicht hier vor dem Computer sitzen mchte, um heute Abend fest zu stellen, dass nichts kommen wird ;)


nein dann bekommst du nichts, jetzt kommen nur Zusagen und - da Zusage ja spter noch mglich - keine Absagen

----------


## AntOn..

So, nun sind die Ergebnisse bei Daisy online und ich konnte mir einen wundervollen Zulassungsbescheid ausdrucken... :Party:

----------


## laduda

herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Big Grin:  wo wurdest du genommen?

----------


## AntOn..

in Heidelberg

----------


## Jenny1991

Ich bin soooo froh, dass das Zittern endlich vorbei ist  :Top:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die's geschafft haben  ::-stud:

----------


## laduda

> in Heidelberg


Wow...  :Top:

----------


## jona1708

Hey! Ich habe mal ne Frage: Muss ich den Bescheid ausdrucken? Ist das richtig, dass die Einschreibungsunterlagen per Post kommen?

----------


## laduda

Ich habe gerade bei der ZVS angerufen... bin um 17 Pltze an meinem Studienplatz vorbei  :Wand:  ... Ich hoffe jetzt, dass 17 Leute vor mir abspringen...

----------


## erg42

Glckwunsch an alle die ne Zulassung haben  :Top: 

ich werd wohl noch 1000 Jahre warten mssen... leider :dagegen:

----------


## AntOn..

> Hey! Ich habe mal ne Frage: Muss ich den Bescheid ausdrucken? Ist das richtig, dass die Einschreibungsunterlagen per Post kommen?


Das, was Du ausdrucken KANNST, kommt morgen mit der Post

----------


## AntOn..

> Ich habe gerade bei der ZVS angerufen... bin um 17 Pltze an meinem Studienplatz vorbei  ... Ich hoffe jetzt, dass 17 Leute vor mir abspringen...


Hast Du nur EINEN Studienort gewhlt? Sonst bist Du vielleicht am 23.9.dabei ??!!

----------


## Der Pumuckl

So, bin auch dabei.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## laduda

> Hast Du nur EINEN Studienort gewhlt? Sonst bist Du vielleicht am 23.9.dabei ??!!


Nein natrlich nicht ;) ich werde auch am 23. dabei sein ^^. Aber wenn bis zum 23. nicht min. 17 Leute abspringen werd ich ja trotzdem nicht genommen. Am 23. werden ja keine zustzlichen Studienpltze herbei gezaubert  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anna-C

Ich wei nicht ob die andren Unis das auch so machen aber ULM will dass ich erst einen Annahmeantrag schicke und dann bekomm ich die Einschreibeunterlagen.

Wei jmd ob dies ANNAHMEANTRAG einfach ein formloses Schreiben sein soll?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Hey! Ich habe mal ne Frage: Muss ich den Bescheid ausdrucken? Ist das richtig, dass die Einschreibungsunterlagen per Post kommen?


ich wrde es auf alle Flle ausdrucken oder wenigstens auf deinen PC runterladen - man hat ja schon von Computerpannen gehrt und morgen ist vielleicht der Bescheid nicht mehr online  ::-oopss:  und mit der Post kommt morgen nicht weil Brief verloren gegangen oder sonst was schief geht - besser ist besser 

letzteres ist von Uni zu Uni verschieden, bei der einen kann man sich online einschreiben oder bekommt schon von der ZVS Unterlagen die man da hin schicken muss, bei anderen Unis muss man persnlich zur Einschreibung hinfahren

----------


## DerSalamander

@laduda, wo wolltest du denn hin?

----------


## Hitting Gold

Hm... also mssten die Ergebnisse jetzt schon bei allen auf ZVS stehen, oder was?

Bei mir steht da nichts (hab keine neuen Bescheide). Heit das ich wurde abgelehnt?

----------


## queenluna

quatsch, das heit wenn dann blo dass du an deiner op1 momentan noch nicht genommen wurdest. was hast du denn fr eine op1?

----------


## Hitting Gold

Meinst du mit OPs die Orte, die ich angegeben habe? 

Also meine Op1 ist Frankfurt und meine Op2 Mnchen. Wann werde ich denn wegen Mnchen benachrichtigt? (Weil ich egtl. schon wei, dass ich in Frankfurt nicht genommen wurde).


EDIT: ach so, du meinst "ortsprferenz"  :Big Grin:

----------


## jona1708

Wie viel Punkte hast du denn in Frankfurt?

----------


## laduda

> @laduda, wo wolltest du denn hin?


Nach Frankfurt

----------


## ~Scarlett~

@ laduda...bin auch bei meiner OP1 um 13 Pltze und an OP2 um 16 Pltze am Studienplatz vorbeigeschlittert...  :Wand: 

Sind denn in diesen Ranglisten eig. alle mit eingerechnet? Also auch die, die Ulm z.B. an 6. OP gestellt haben und jetzt einen Platz an einer hheren OP erhalten? Sprich: das wren ja dann diejenigen, die rausfallen wrden und fr die ich nachrcken wrde im 2. AdH oder?

----------


## jona1708

> Nach Frankfurt


Wie viel Punkte hast du denn?

----------


## Hitting Gold

Nochmal zu meiner Frage... das Problem ist nur, dass ich so doof war und mich nicht richtig beworben habe (hab bersehen, dass man die Papiere auch an Frankfurt schicken muss und als es mir aufgefallen ist, war es  zu spt).

Darum bin ich in Frankfurt ohnehin raus (auch wenn die mich noch nicht benachrichtigt haben). 

Wann erfahre ich das mit Mnchen?

----------


## laduda

> @ laduda...bin auch bei meiner OP1 um 13 Pltze und an OP2 um 16 Pltze am Studienplatz vorbeigeschlittert... 
> 
> Sind denn in diesen Ranglisten eig. alle mit eingerechnet? Also auch die, die Ulm z.B. an 6. OP gestellt haben und jetzt einen Platz an einer hheren OP erhalten? Sprich: das wren ja dann diejenigen, die rausfallen wrden und fr die ich nachrcken wrde im 2. AdH oder?


Da bin ich mir jetzt gar nicht mal so sicher... aber Frankfurt war "nur" meine zweite OP. Meine erste war Freiburg und da bin ich um satte 963 Pltze am Grenzwert vorbei  :Blush:  .

Aber ich wrde echt gern nach Frankfurt... glaubst du es ist jetzt in meinem Fall ein Nachteil, dass ich das als 2. OP angegeben habe, ich mein jetzt im Bezug zum 23. 
Soll jetzt konkret heien, wenn jemand weniger Punkte hat als ich Frankfurt, aber als erste OP angegeben hat wird er bevorzugt ?

----------


## laduda

> Wie viel Punkte hast du denn?


Ich habe 429 Punkte

----------


## ludelron

also falls ich noch an meiner op1 genommen werde mach ich dir schonmal platz;)abgesehen davon hat frankfurt fast 400 pltze allein durch die zivis/bundis und leute die frankfurt an op2 haben aber an op1 noch genommen werden wird da ein dicker batzen abspringen,also ich wr an deiner stelle recht zuversichtlich :peng:

----------


## queenluna

mmh aber ich komm irgendwie auch ins schwanken: sind auf den listen, die jetzt mageblich sind, echt noch die leute drauf, die spter abspringen, weil sie an ihrer op1 genommen wurden?

----------


## laduda

> also falls ich noch an meiner op1 genommen werde mach ich dir schonmal platz;)abgesehen davon hat frankfurt fast 400 pltze allein durch die zivis/bundis und leute die frankfurt an op2 haben aber an op1 noch genommen werden wird da ein dicker batzen abspringen,also ich wr an deiner stelle recht zuversichtlich


Danke  :Big Grin:  Das macht mir gerade richtig Mut ^^. Heit das etwa dass die Leute die vor mir sind nicht nur ausschlielich, die sind, die Frankfurt als 1. OP haben ?

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Eiegntlich msste das schon stimmen, weil du ja heute auch noch nicht's bekommst, wenn du an deiner OP 2 genommen wurdest...wenn du dich noch verbessern kannst. Msste also schon stimmen oder?

----------


## Nycan

@Laduda
Es spielt in Frankfurt gar keine rolle ob du 1. oder 2. OP hast.
ich zitiere hochschulstart:
"Vorauswahl: Ja Kriterien: 1. bis 2. Ortsprferenz bis Durchschnittsnote 2,3"
 ==> danach werden die Ranglisten erstellt unabhngig ob du davor OP 1 oder 2 hast

----------


## ludelron

ja,es sind definitiv noch die leute mit frankfurt auf op2. auf den listen drauf und haben nen platz reserviert,ebenso viele, die sich den platz aufheben lassen da sie noch zivi bund fsj etc. machen, sodass diese pltze ebenfalls freiwerden.bei 400 pltzen in frankfurt ist die chance fr 10-20 abspringer relativ gro. also ich persnlich wrd denken bei so ner fallkonstellation wie frankfurt knnten durchaus 10% also 40 pltze wieder frei werden.wei man aber natrlich nie,aber hoffnung darf ruhig behalten werden erstmal denk ich;)

----------


## Julia=)

ihr habt online auch noch keinen bescheid?
oh gott ich sterbe hier vor meinem pc vor aufregung.. hab eben schonmal versucht bei der zvs anzurufen  :Big Grin:  und die einfach solange zu nerven, bis sie mir auskunft geben.. aber es war besetzt :Big Grin:  sind vermutlich schon mehr leute auf die idee gekommen

----------


## laduda

@ alle

Danke fr die schnellen Antworten  :Top:

----------


## queenluna

ich bin total runter mit den nerven grad. mannheim grenzrang 271 mein rang 276. wird das noch was? brauche zuspruch  :Traurig:

----------


## Geerthe

bei steht auf der ZVS Seite immer noch nichts.

es ist schon der halbe Tag fast um,man wann geben die denn endlich die Ergebnisse bekannt.....?

kann doch nicht so schwer sein

wollen du uns mit Absicht so lange hinhalten?

----------


## queenluna

da steht doch die geben die ergebnisse erst ab 6.9. online bekannt....das meintest du doch, oder?

----------


## Geerthe

aber darber schreiben sie 1. Stufe 2.9.

----------


## queenluna

ja, die bescheide kommen da. die sind ja auch gekommen. dachte du meintest jetzt die online-stellung der ncs quasi.

----------


## Geerthe

ja meinte ich auch,

ach so dann habe ich das nicht richtig verstanden

also knnen diejenigen, die ihre Op 1 bekommen haben einen Bescheid bei Anton einsehen?

----------


## queenluna

jawoll

----------


## neuerphysiker

woher weit du das mit dem Grenzrang?


@all-
haben alle- auch die,die NICHT eine Zusage bekommen habe- ein neues Kontrollblatt online??

----------


## Geerthe

na ja dann knnen wir ja noch weiter spekulieren

man ist das ein langer Prozess

----------


## queenluna

mir wurde tatscchlich - und auch noch sehr freundlich - auf meine mail geantwortet  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ph-wert

@  all
Bei mir stand eben der Satz, dass alle, die am2.09. keinen zulassungsbescheid bekommen haben erst am 23.09 mit einer entscheidung rechnen  knnen.
war das jetzt eine allgemeine auskunft der zvs und diejenigen die einen platz haben wurden bereits heute informiert oder gibt es noch hoffnung und die zvs hat noch nichts online gestellt?

----------


## neuerphysiker

hm...die zvs HAT schon alles online gestellt  :Frown:  (->Telefon)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @all-
> haben alle- auch die,die NICHT eine Zusage bekommen habe- ein neues Kontrollblatt online??


Kann nicht nach schauen. Daisy geht bei mir nicht. Aber ich wei schon, dass ich noch keine Zulassung bekommen habe.

Bin doch gerade reingekommen, also ich hab kein neues Kontrollblatt.

----------


## queenluna

ich muss mich nochmal nach vorne schieben mit meiner frage, denn ich brauche dringend jemanden, der mir gut zuredet  :Traurig: 

in mannheim ist der grenzrang bei 271, mein rang ist 276. wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass das bei mir noch irgendwie klappt?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> wollen du uns mit Absicht so lange hinhalten?


mensch berleg doch mal selbst - warum sollten sie, was htten sie davon, umgekehrt fr ein Schuh draus: je schneller sie einstellen, je weniger rufen an

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ich muss mich nochmal nach vorne schieben mit meiner frage, denn ich brauche dringend jemanden, der mir gut zuredet 
> 
> in mannheim ist der grenzrang bei 271, mein rang ist 276. wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass das bei mir noch irgendwie klappt?


Denke das ist schon realistisch... Mannheim hat bestimmt auch noch ein paar reservierte Pltze drin von Leuten die Mannheim auf OP2 haben und noch auf OP1 warten. Und ich denke mal nicht dass das weniger als 5 sind.

----------


## Geerthe

das Service- Verfahren geht einfacher und zgiger

gut es ist nicht so aufwendig.....

aber dennoch, zieht sich das alles sehr in die Lnge und man selber mu dann binnen weniger Tage einmal durch die Republik zgeln

----------


## queenluna

danke, du machst mir mut  :Grinnnss!: 

ich drcke dir alle verfgbaren daumen dass es in homburg klappt!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> danke, du machst mir mut 
> 
> ich drcke dir alle verfgbaren daumen dass es in homburg klappt!!


Danke... ich versuch mal per mail meinen Rang und den Grenzrang rauszubekommen.....meint ihr man bekommt da mal ne vernnftige Antwort....aber ich glaub ich mach mich dann nur noch mehr verrckt! Oh man ....

----------


## queenluna

also ich hab ne mail geschrieben (du weit, ich hab auch die berchtigte gruppe 4^^) und ne ganz ganz nette und wie ich fand auch bereitwillige antwort bekommen. hat halt blo gedauert, bis die kam. versuchs einfach mal...

----------


## Geerthe

probier es doch einmal--Versuch macht klub

----------


## fallenangel30487

Irgendwie wei ich gar nicht ob ichs wirklich wissen will....also den Rang und den Grenzrang...

----------


## queenluna

kann ich verstehen....aber: irgendwann erfhrst dus so oder so, und ist es da nicht besser wenn dus gleich weit? aber das musst du selber wissen.

es gibt hier keinen zuspruch-smilie, deswegen mal den hier:
 :Loove:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> es gibt hier keinen zuspruch-smilie, deswegen mal den hier:


Dafr gibt den hier, der passt auch viel besser in den Fred:
 :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng: 

Denn wenn hier ber 5 Posts disuktiert wird: 
"Soll ich bei der zvs anrufen?"
"Ja, mach"
"Ja na klar"
"Mach, doch ich ruf auch an"
"Meint ihr wirklich, ich wei ja nicht, hmmmmmmmm"
Dann passt nur der.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ach keine Ahnung. Letztes Jahr hat mich das alles nur irritiert. Da hatte ich in der 2. ADH Stufe Rang 6?? und Grenzrang war irgendwas mit 480 oder so. Aber die Uni hat ja nur 250 Leute genommen. War da ziemlich verwirrt und die Tant von der ZVS meinte damals dann man damit nicht viel anfangen knnte weil man nicht wei wer vor mir auf der Liste schon raus ist und wer nicht. Knnte z.b sein dann nr. 490,492, 496....alle schon von der Liste sind weil sie wo anders schon genommen wurden usw. Also knnte es im besten Fall sein dass nach der Liste noch 100 vor dir sind aber letztendlich nur 20 wirklich dann auch nen Platz an der Uni bekommen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Dafr gibt den hier, der passt auch viel besser in den Fred:
> 
> 
> Denn wenn hier ber 5 Posts disuktiert wird: 
> "Soll ich bei der zvs anrufen?"
> "Ja, mach"
> "Ja na klar"
> "Mach, doch ich ruf auch an"
> "Meint ihr wirklich, ich wei ja nicht, hmmmmmmmm"
> Dann passt nur der.


Musste es ja nicht lesen! Zwingt dich ja niemand dazu hier den Thread zu lesen...

----------


## Abitussi10

> Irgendwie wei ich gar nicht ob ichs wirklich wissen will....also den Rang und den Grenzrang...


versteh ich irgendwie, druckse auch schon einige Zeit rum...

----------


## medistudent1234

Also ich hab vorhin auch bei der ZVS angerufen um mich diesmal wegen meinem Rangz bzw. Grenzrang zu erkundigen. Nun der Man sagte dann nur, dass es absolut nix bringt wie Fallenangel schon angedeutet hat, denn es kann ja noch zu zahlreichen Verschiebungen kommen. Man bekommt also keine Gewissheit darber wie die Chancen stehen, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, es kann sogar zur Verwirrung kommen, wie der Man mir am Telefon erklrte, kann es sogar sein, dass der Grenzrang z.b. 350 ist, die Uni aber nur 250 Pltze zu vergeben hat und was nu?

----------


## queenluna

@ coxybaby: es nervt, ehrlich. schn, dass ihr alle, die ihr einen studienplatz habt, so wahnsinnig cool seid, dass ihr euch nicht verrckt machen msst, aber so oberschlau andere leute zurechtweist.

oh, sorry, natrlich nicht pauschal alle, die einen studienplatz haben, aber doch so einige hier...

@ fallenangel: hab das leider nicht so ganz verstanden, was du von den rangpltzen letztes jahr sagst, scheint wirklich verworren gewesen zu sein.
meinst du, dass du dich dann nur noch verrckter machst, wenn du deinen platz weit, weil der eben berhaupt nichts aussagt?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Musste es ja nicht lesen! Zwingt dich ja niemand dazu hier den Thread zu lesen...


Wie es immer so schn heit, der Fred und ne Tte Popcorn erspart das Kino.
Und manchmal kann man dann einfach den Antwortimpuls nicht unterdrcken,
soll heien ich gnne JEDEM den Studienplatz aber wenn ich sehe ber was hier so "diskutiert" und "gehetzt" wird, da geht es selbst bei der Bravo-Lovestory
hher her (inhaltlich)

----------


## queenluna

> Also ich hab vorhin auch bei der ZVS angerufen um mich diesmal wegen meinem Rangz bzw. Grenzrang zu erkundigen. Nun der Man sagte dann nur, dass es absolut nix bringt wie Fallenangel schon angedeutet hat, denn es kann ja noch zu zahlreichen Verschiebungen kommen. Man bekommt also keine Gewissheit darber wie die Chancen stehen, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, es kann sogar zur Verwirrung kommen, wie der Man mir am Telefon erklrte, kann es sogar sein, dass der Grenzrang z.b. 350 ist, die Uni aber nur 250 Pltze zu vergeben hat und was nu?


also ich raff das jetzt irgendwie gar nicht mehr......ich dachte der grenzrang ist der rang, der als letzter noch ne zulassung gekriegt hat.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @ coxybaby: es nervt, ehrlich. schn, dass ihr alle, die ihr einen studienplatz habt, so wahnsinnig cool seid, dass ihr euch nicht verrckt machen msst, aber so oberschlau andere leute zurechtweist.
> 
> oh, sorry, natrlich nicht pauschal alle, die einen studienplatz haben, aber doch so einige hier...
> 
> @ fallenangel: hab das leider nicht so ganz verstanden, was du von den rangpltzen letztes jahr sagst, scheint wirklich verworren gewesen zu sein.
> meinst du, dass du dich dann nur noch verrckter machst, wenn du deinen platz weit, weil der eben berhaupt nichts aussagt?


Ja weil es ja wie gesagt nicht aussagt. Es kann sein dass jetzt Grenzrang 300 ist obwohl die Uni nur 200 Pltze hast und dass du mit Rang 500 im 2. ADH trotzdem noch rein kommst weil da noch ganz viele reservierte Pltze dabei sind und die dann an hheren OPs zugelassen werden und ja dann von der Liste fallen.

----------


## queenluna

es tut mir leid, aber ich glaube, ich verstehs immer noch nicht....aber egal^^

also, du wirst selbst am besten wissen was du tun solltest, ich versteh aber deine situation, das ist einfach eine doofe zeit grad.....

----------


## DerSalamander

> Danke... ich versuch mal per mail meinen Rang und den Grenzrang rauszubekommen.....meint ihr man bekommt da mal ne vernnftige Antwort....aber ich glaub ich mach mich dann nur noch mehr verrckt! Oh man ....


Nee, den kriegste nicht gesagt, ich habs gestern auch probiert, aber der Teil der Mail wurde hflichst ignoriert.

----------


## Tarwah

Schon traurig, wenn ihr euch so an der Nervositt und dem Unglck anderer freut und das sogar so interessant wie nen Kinofilm findet, Niere und Coxy und co. Ihr msst echt ein unglaublich spannendes Leben haben. Bitte nicht zu viel Verstndnis/Mitgefhl zeigen  :Top: 





> Denn wenn hier ber 5 Posts disuktiert wird:
> "Soll ich bei der zvs anrufen?"
> "Ja, mach"
> "Ja na klar"
> "Mach, doch ich ruf auch an"
> "Meint ihr wirklich, ich wei ja nicht, hmmmmmmmm"
> Dann passt nur der.


Hast du dir schon mal das Thema des Threads durchGELESEN? Da passt wirklich nur der  :peng:

----------


## queenluna

also wie gesagt, bei mir kam ne sehr nette mail mit informationen zu rang und grenzrang aller meiner ops....komisch.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nee, den kriegste nicht gesagt, ich habs gestern auch probiert, aber der Teil der Mail wurde hflichst ignoriert.


Also ich hab jetzt nochmal ne mail geschrieben. Mal schauen was zurck kommt aber ich habe wenig Hoffnung, dass man mit der Antwort auch nur das geringste anfangen kann.

----------


## DerSalamander

Da knntest du evtl. sehr Recht haben ;)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Hast du dir schon mal das Thema des Threads durchGELESEN? Da passt wirklich nur der


ber weite Zge hat man hier das Gefhl, dass ist ein Chatprotokoll und keine
Diskussion, wieso trefft ihr euch also nicht im ML-Chat?

----------


## Geerthe

kann man per mail an die ZVs auch heraus bekommen, ob auf einer anderen OP fr einen eine Platz reserviert ist, wenn man im AWG fr Op 1 nicht genommen wird?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> kann man per mail an die ZVs auch heraus bekommen, ob auf einer anderen OP fr einen eine Platz reserviert ist, wenn man im AWG fr Op 1 nicht genommen wird?


Gute Frage mir wollten die gestern per mail nicht mal den aktuellen NC sagen!!!!

----------


## Arutha

> Schon traurig, wenn ihr euch so an der Nervositt und dem Unglck anderer freut und das sogar so interessant wie nen Kinofilm findet, Niere und Coxy und co. Ihr msst echt ein unglaublich spannendes Leben haben. Bitte nicht zu viel Verstndnis/Mitgefhl zeigen


Mahlzeit!

Also ich glaube nicht, dass sich hier jemand am Unglck anderer erfreut....! Ganz bestimmt nicht! 
Und ich gehre zu den "nicht Studenten" und hoffe im nchsten SS dann endlich anfangen zu knnen! Und dennoch find ich den Thread recht...nun ja..."amsant"!

Was hier so krass ist: Im Thread fr uns Langzeitwarter geht das nicht mal so ab wie bei Euch "Frischlingen"...und wir warten *wirklich* (6 Jahre! lasst Euch das mal auf der Zunge zergehen..)... die meisten hier mit Ihren Hammer Abis (und fr mich ist alles besser als 2 genau das) sind kaum mal aus der Schule raus..der Alk von der Abschiedsfeier ist kaum "verdaut" und ihr knnt schon nicht mehr warten? :peng:  Krass...einfach nur krass....! wrd gern wissen wie das abgehen wrde, wenn ein Teil von Euch auch 6 Jahre oder mehr warten msste.... ich glaub da wrden hier die Server vor berlastung zusammenbrechen!  ::-oopss: 

Drck Euch dennoch die Daumen ich denke Ihr habt fr Euer Arbeit hart gearbeitet und auf vieles verzichtet! Von daher.... :Top:

----------


## erg42

so ich hab mal eine hfliche Mail an die Gruppe 3 geschrieben. mal schaun obs Antwort gibt!!  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Also ich glaube nicht, dass sich hier jemand am Unglck anderer erfreut....! Ganz bestimmt nicht! 
> Und ich gehre zu den "nicht Studenten" und hoffe im nchsten SS dann endlich anfangen zu knnen! Und dennoch find ich den Thread recht...nun ja..."amsant"!
> 
> Was hier so krass ist: Im Thread fr uns Langzeitwarter geht das nicht mal so ab wie bei Euch "Frischlingen"...und wir warten *wirklich* (6 Jahre! lasst Euch das mal auf der Zunge zergehen..)... die meisten hier mit Ihren Hammer Abis (und fr mich ist alles besser als 2 genau das) sind kaum mal aus der Schule raus..der Alk von der Abschiedsfeier ist kaum "verdaut" und ihr knnt schon nicht mehr warten? Krass...einfach nur krass....! wrd gern wissen wie das abgehen wrde, wenn ein Teil von Euch auch 6 Jahre oder mehr warten msste.... ich glaub da wrden hier die Server vor berlastung zusammenbrechen! 
> 
> Drck Euch dennoch die Daumen ich denke Ihr habt fr Euer Arbeit hart gearbeitet und auf vieles verzichtet! Von daher....


Da hast du schon recht aber es sind auch einige dabei die ihr Abi auf dem 2. Bildungsweg gemacht haben und schon seit Jahren im Berufsleben stehen. Da ist es schon nervig nicht zu wissen wie es jetzt weiter geht. 
12 WS sind schon heftig und ich kann dazu nur sagen ich wei nicht ob ich wenn ich jetzt nix bekomme noch 5, 6 oder 7 Jahre warte. Keine Ahnung ob ich dann mit 30 oder so noch bock hab zu studieren und 6 Jahre lang mit 600 oder so auszukommen wenn man vorher mind. doppelt so viel Geld zur verfgung hatte!

----------


## Kackbratze

600 pro Monat zur Verfgung? 
Bonzenpack.

----------


## Arutha

> Da hast du schon recht aber es sind auch einige dabei die ihr Abi auf dem 2. Bildungsweg gemacht haben und schon seit Jahren im Berufsleben stehen. Da ist es schon nervig nicht zu wissen wie es jetzt weiter geht. 
> 12 WS sind schon heftig und ich kann dazu nur sagen ich wei nicht ob ich wenn ich jetzt nix bekomme noch 5, 6 oder 7 Jahre warte. Keine Ahnung ob ich dann mit 30 oder so noch bock hab zu studieren und 6 Jahre lang mit 600€ oder so auszukommen wenn man vorher mind. doppelt so viel Geld zur verfgung hatte!


Ok...da hast Du wiederum recht...den 2. Bildungsweg hab ich vergessen... sorry!
Ich kann Euch ja auch verstehen so ist nicht...vielleicht is man nach 6 Jahren warten nur auch etwas "abgestumpft"...kA...ja auch ich hab Angst wie das sein wird 6 Jahre mit deutlich weniger Geld auszukommen als mir jetzt zur Verfgung steht...aber naja ich hab mich entschieden und dazu steh ich auch!

Aber eins verbitte ich mir: 30 bin ich noch lange nicht.... :dagegen:  so weit kommts noch..da knnt ich mir ja gleich die Kugel geben... :peng:  hihi....;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> 600 pro Monat zur Verfgung? 
> Bonzenpack.


Elternunabhngiges Bafg sind ohne KV 584 davon muss man aber erst mal alles bezahlen! 
Und es kann mir niemand erzhlen dass er mit viel weniger ne Wohnung und sein Leben finanzieren kann.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Aber eins verbitte ich mir: 30 bin ich noch lange nicht.... so weit kommts noch..da knnt ich mir ja gleich die Kugel geben... hihi....


Ne aber ich falls ich noch 6 oder 7 Jahre warten muss... Ich werd jetzt bald 24 und da macht man sich schon mal gedanken ob man berhaupt so lange warten will bzw. kann. Schlielich will ich irgendwann auch mal Familie.

----------


## Romana

> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Also ich glaube nicht, dass sich hier jemand am Unglck anderer erfreut....! Ganz bestimmt nicht! 
> Und ich gehre zu den "nicht Studenten" und hoffe im nchsten SS dann endlich anfangen zu knnen! Und dennoch find ich den Thread recht...nun ja..."amsant"!
> 
> Was hier so krass ist: Im Thread fr uns Langzeitwarter geht das nicht mal so ab wie bei Euch "Frischlingen"...und wir warten *wirklich* (6 Jahre! lasst Euch das mal auf der Zunge zergehen..)... die meisten hier mit Ihren Hammer Abis (und fr mich ist alles besser als 2 genau das) sind kaum mal aus der Schule raus..der Alk von der Abschiedsfeier ist kaum "verdaut" und ihr knnt schon nicht mehr warten? Krass...einfach nur krass....! wrd gern wissen wie das abgehen wrde, wenn ein Teil von Euch auch 6 Jahre oder mehr warten msste.... ich glaub da wrden hier die Server vor berlastung zusammenbrechen! 
> 
> Drck Euch dennoch die Daumen ich denke Ihr habt fr Euer Arbeit hart gearbeitet und auf vieles verzichtet! Von daher....


Bei dir klingt das so, als ob das ein Phnomen unseres Jahrgangs wre und die Warter eine klgere Sorte Mensch. 
Du musst verstehen, dass wir hier schlielich gerade ganz kurz vor den Entscheidungen sind, die unser Leben bestimmen. Ist natrlich klar, dass diese Aufregung mit der Zeit abflaut. Auch wenn du dir das vielleicht nicht vorstellen kannst, aber die Leute hier, wrden, wenn sie 6 Jahre warten mssten, auch nicht 6 Jahre lang 24/7 hier im Forum rumhngen. Wenn ich wsste, dass ich noch so lange warten msste, wrde ich mich hier getrost abmelden und erstmal was anderes machen. Du hast dich ja sicher nicht auch schon im Januar wie Jeck aufs Christkind gefreut.  :hmmm...: 
So kurz vor der Entscheidung wird es, denke ich mal, erlaubt sein, sich ein bisschen verrckt zu machen.  :Grinnnss!:  Kann dir ja im Endeffekt auch egal sein...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Elternunabhngiges Bafg sind ohne KV 584 davon muss man aber erst mal alles bezahlen! 
> Und es kann mir niemand erzhlen dass er mit viel weniger ne Wohnung und sein Leben finanzieren kann.


Nurmal so am Rande, ich komme im Monat mit etwas weniger aus und Achtung jetzt kommt der Knaller: Ich ARBEITE dafr und das seit dem ersten Semester.

----------


## PollyCracker

> Gute Frage mir wollten die gestern per mail nicht mal den aktuellen NC sagen!!!!


wei nicht, habe da ja gestern angerufen und info zu meiner op2 bekommen, weil op1 noch nichts durchgegeben hat (gesprche laufen noch)...glck?
von anderen ops hat der gute herr jetzt nicht gesprochen, aber wenn op2 mich auf der liste hat, dann erzhlt er wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel mehr...

hab mir grad das ganze "warten" thema durchgelesen und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich auch jetzt mit fast 22 auf keinen fall 6 jahre oder sowas warten wrde. dann wrde ich mir lieber was anderes zum studieren berlegen....finde das auch jetzt schon ziemlich nervig wenn ich erst mit 28 fertig bin.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Hey,
macht euch doch nicht verrckt! Ihr bekommt einen Platz! schlielich habt ihr gute Abis! wenn nicht jetzt, dann im Nachrckverfahren, es wird klappen!
Ich kann euch verstehen, nur das rumgehibbele bringt euch echt nicht weiter.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nurmal so am Rande, ich komme im Monat mit etwas weniger aus und Achtung jetzt kommt der Knaller: Ich ARBEITE dafr und das seit dem ersten Semester.


Unglaublich aber wahr ich arbeite seit ich 16 bin! Und zwar neben der Ausbildung, neben dem Abi usw... Klar wenn man noch Zuhause wohnt reicht auch wesentlich weniger Geld. Aber wenn alleine mal 200-300  fr die Wohnung drauf gehen und dann nochmal 200 fr Benzin (gut das ist nicht bei jedem so) frag ich mich wie man mit viel weniger Leben will.

----------


## epeline

> Unglaublich aber wahr ich arbeite seit ich 16 bin! Und zwar neben der Ausbildung, neben dem Abi usw... Klar wenn man noch Zuhause wohnt reicht auch wesentlich weniger Geld. Aber wenn alleine mal 200-300  fr die Wohnung drauf gehen und dann nochmal 200 fr Benzin (gut das ist nicht bei jedem so) frag ich mich wie man mit viel weniger Leben will.


na wer sich nen auto leisten kann, braucht doch dan nicht meckern  ::-oopss: 

gre,
epeline, die noch nie eins besessen hat und trotzdem ins 7. semester gekommen ist  :hmmm...:   :bhh:

----------


## Arutha

> Bei dir klingt das so, als ob das ein Phnomen unseres Jahrgangs wre und die Warter eine klgere Sorte Mensch.


na na...jetzt legst Du mir aber Worte in den Mund, die ich so nie gesagt habe!  :Smilie:  Klar is man nich das ganze Jahr durch hibbelig...doch auch bei uns im Thread gehts die letzten paar Tage vor den Bescheiden (auch nach 6 Jahren) noch rund....aber nicht so im halb Minutentakt wie hier zumal sich das hier halt inhaltlich immer wiederholt, siehe Coxy-Babys "Chat" Post! Hab ich zumindest noch nicht erlebt und Coxy und die Niere scheinbar auch nicht! Wenn ich hier mal 10 Minuten nicht reingucke, muss ich gleich wieder 10 Seiten zurckblttern...! Tut das einem alten Mann doch nicht an...  :bhh: 

Hihi....also nix fr ungut...!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> na wer sich nen auto leisten kann, braucht doch dan nicht meckern 
> 
> gre,
> epeline, die noch nie eins besessen hat und trotzdem ins 7. semester gekommen ist


Liegt vieleicht dran dass ich ohne Auto keine Ausbildung bekommen htte, da ich auf dem Dorf wohne und der erste Bus um 7 fhrt und auch nur ein mal pro Stunde. Ohne Auot bist du hier aufgeschmissen, meine Ausbildung war in der Nachbarstadt, 30 km von mir weg und dort hin gibt es keine Zugverbindung die ich htte nutzen knnen weil ich erst um 9.30 dort gewesen wre und ich habe um 8 Uhr angefangen. Nicht jeder lebt in einer Stadt in der es gute Bus und Zugverbindungen oder sogar ne S Bahn gibt. Von sowas kann man hier nur Trumen. Ohne Auto knnte ich von hier aus nicht mal einkaufen gehen.

----------


## Romana

> na na...jetzt legst Du mir aber Worte in den Mund, die ich so nie gesagt habe!  Klar is man nich das ganze Jahr durch hibbelig...doch auch bei uns im Thread gehts die letzten paar Tage vor den Bescheiden (auch nach 6 Jahren) noch rund....aber nicht so im halb Minutentakt wie hier zumal sich das halt imemr wiederholt usw.! Hab ich zumindest noch nicht erlebt und Coxy und die Niere scheinbar auch nicht! Wenn ich hier mal 10 Minuten nicht reingucke, muss ich gleich wieder 10 Seiten zurckblttern...! Tut das einem alten Mann doch nicht an... 
> 
> Hihi....also nix fr ungut...!


Naja, man muss etwas ja nicht direkt aussprechen, um es zu sagen...  :Grinnnss!:  Ne, stimmt ja schon, dass hier wirklich extrem viel los ist, scheinen sich halt dieses Jahr nur besonders viele Mittelungsfreudige hier zusammengefunden zu haben.  :Grinnnss!: 
Ach, und ich glaube, deine altersschwachen Finger werden es noch schaffen, die Maustaste zu drcken, um die Seiten eines Threads umzublttern, die du ja eigentlich gar nicht lesen willst.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kackbratze

> Elternunabhngiges Bafg sind ohne KV 584€ davon muss man aber erst mal alles bezahlen! 
> Und es kann mir niemand erzhlen dass er mit viel weniger ne Wohnung und sein Leben finanzieren kann.



Oh, dann nenn mich niemand.
Weder Bafg bekommen noch sonst irgendwas. 
Was ich hatte waren div. Jobs, einen bis zum Anschlag ausgenutzten Dispo und sonst nur den Willen das Studium schnell zu beenden, damit endlich "echtes" Geld kommt.

P.S. berraschenderweise musst Du nicht betonen, dass Du davon ALLES bezahlen musst.
Das ist den meisten Leuten hier klar.




> [...]Du musst verstehen, dass wir hier schlielich gerade ganz kurz vor den Entscheidungen sind, die unser Leben bestimmen. [...]


Nope, es findet nur ein Auswahlverfahren zur Zulassung statt.
Das Leben wird davon nicht bestimmt. Der Tod bestimmt das Leben. Alles Zwischendrin ist im Endeffekt Zeitvertreib.

Und selbst eine Zulassung zum Studium bedeutet nicht, dass man automatisch danach alles besteht.
Es ist nur ein kleiner Schritt von Vielen, aber wenn man sich schon so in Rage/Aufregung/Prsynkope/Manie wegen der Zulassung reden kann, mchte ich nicht die erste bestandene und die erste nicht-bestandene Klausur oder den ersten Wohnungswechsel erleben...

----------


## Die Niere

> Bitte nicht zu viel Verstndnis/Mitgefhl zeigen!


Okay...machen wir  :hmmm...: !

----------


## Abitussi10

Hey!

Hab grad ne Antwort von der ZVS erhalten, wegen meinen OPs 4-6

_Ihr Rang in Gieen 1397 (809 Grenzrang), in Dsseldorf 1575 (1046 Grenzrang) und im Saarland 767 (634 Grenzrang). Diese Angaben sind vorbehaltlich. Rechtskrftig sind Sie erst mit einem Bescheid._
Was meint ihr? Saarland schaut doch recht gut aus, oder nicht?

Gre

----------


## Romana

> Nope, es findet nur ein Auswahlverfahren zur Zulassung statt.
> Das Leben wird davon nicht bestimmt. Der Tod bestimmt das Leben. Alles Zwischendrin ist im Endeffekt Zeitvertreib.
> 
> Und selbst eine Zulassung zum Studium bedeutet nicht, dass man automatisch danach alles besteht.
> Es ist nur ein kleiner Schritt von Vielen, aber wenn man sich schon so in Rage/Aufregung/Prsynkope/Manie wegen der Zulassung reden kann, mchte ich nicht die erste bestandene und die erste nicht-bestandene Klausur oder den ersten Wohnungswechsel erleben...


Hm, Kackbratze ist frustriert vom Leben. Aber lasst uns einfach alle zusammen vor den nchsten Zug springen, ist ja sowieso sinnlos hier. Ob wir einen Studienplatz bekommen oder nicht, ist egal. Ob ich jetzt hier bleibe und in Hotel Mama lebe oder ob eine Zulassung mich 300km von Familie und Freunden weg bringt und vor eine neue Herausforderung stellt, macht ja keinen Unterschied...


 :hmmm...:

----------


## Kackbratze

Ein Psychogramm aus ein paar Stzen extrahiert.
Wirst mal eine ganz Grosse!

*Kopfttschel*

----------


## Trianna

@ Romana

Nee, ich glaube dem Kackbratze geht es doch recht gut.. 



Aber mal eine Frage an die ZVS Vielschreiber.. Also ich wrde mich das nicht trauen, seit TAGEN jeden Tag via Mail oder Telefon dort aufzuschlagen.. Ich wette einiges, dass die Mitarbeiter dort bestimmt den ein oder anderen Namen haben, der, selbst wenn er einen Platz bekommt, doch keinen Bescheid erhlt, sondern den Flyer vom Sorgentelefon.. ^^

----------


## Romana

Ja, ich wei. Meine Mama ist ganz stolz auf mich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Oh, dann nenn mich niemand.
> Weder Bafg bekommen noch sonst irgendwas. 
> Was ich hatte waren div. Jobs, einen bis zum Anschlag ausgenutzten Dispo und sonst nur den Willen das Studium schnell zu beenden, damit endlich "echtes" Geld kommt.
> 
> P.S. berraschenderweise musst Du nicht betonen, dass Du davon ALLES bezahlen musst.
> Das ist den meisten Leuten hier klar.


Hab ich jemals hier erwhnt dass ich Bafg bekomme???? Ich werd mir wohl nen Kredit holen und zusammen mit nem Nebenjob alles finanzieren. Ich wollte nur mal erklren wie ich auf die 600 komme. Und ja ich wollte extra alles betonnen weil ich genug kenne, die trotz des Bafgs noch die Wohnung von den Eltern bezahlt bekommen, oder die Studiengebhren oder.....
Ich hab lediglich gesagt dass ich mir vorstellen kann, dass es schwer ist wenn man ber 1000 verdient hat und dann auf einmal mit wesentlich weniger auskommen muss. Um mehr ging es ja gar nicht.

----------


## MediNaddl27

wie habt ihr alle euren grenzrang bekommen? mies, bei mir sagen die nichts und sind EXTREM patzig  :Hh?:

----------


## Trianna

Aufnehmen.. nicht holen .. Bitte ^^ Auch die Saarlandnhe rechtfertigt das nicht  :Smilie:

----------


## DocMartin

So, grade mal angerufen...

In Homburg am Rangplatz gescheitert  :Hh?:  Wie assi ist das denn bitte? 3 Punkte von 1.5 entfernt und trotzdem sind x Leute mit ebenfalls 1.6 vor mir...
Naja, vielleicht ist mir ja Fortuna bei der nchsten Runde holder^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> So, grade mal angerufen...
> 
> In Homburg am Rangplatz gescheitert  Wie assi ist das denn bitte? 3 Punkte von 1.5 entfernt und trotzdem sind x Leute mit ebenfalls 1.6 vor mir...
> Naja, vielleicht ist mir ja Fortuna bei der nchsten Runde holder^^


Welchen Rangplatz hast du denn?

----------


## DocMartin

800 irgendwas, vor mir waren noch 200 Leute^^

----------


## Die Niere

> Aber mal eine Frage an die ZVS Vielschreiber.. Also ich wrde mich das nicht trauen, seit TAGEN jeden Tag via Mail oder Telefon dort aufzuschlagen.. Ich wette einiges, dass die Mitarbeiter dort bestimmt den ein oder anderen Namen haben, der, selbst wenn er einen Platz bekommt, doch keinen Bescheid erhlt, sondern den Flyer vom Sorgentelefon.. ^^


Genau das habe ich ja auch schon angedacht...gibt sicher ne Liste...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> 800 irgendwas, vor mir waren noch 200 Leute^^


Ok Abitussi hatte glaub ich irgendwas mit 740 oder so...bin mal gespannt was ich dann habe...bestimmt 1000 oder so *g*
Naja is ja aber nicht wirklich aussagekrftig

----------


## Abitussi10

ach das ist doch nicht fair...

133 Leute sind in Homburg vor mir *heul*

----------


## DocMartin

> Ok Abitussi hatte glaub ich irgendwas mit 740 oder so...bin mal gespannt was ich dann habe...bestimmt 1000 oder so *g*
> Naja is ja aber nicht wirklich aussagekrftig



Warum ist das nicht aussagekrftig? Meinst, weil die nochmal neu losen? Aber trotzdem wird ja nur ne bestimmte Anzahl an Leuten nachrcken...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Warum ist das nicht aussagekrftig? Meinst, weil die nochmal neu losen? Aber trotzdem wird ja nur ne bestimmte Anzahl an Leuten nachrcken...


Ne weil ja viele Leute auf mehreren Listen sind und vieleicht schon an OP 1-5 genommen wurde oder am 23. genommen wird. Das sind in Homburg ganz sicher nicht wenige.

----------


## Trianna

@ Niere

Hrhr.. Also wenn ich ZVS Domina wre, dann wrde ich hier definitiv wissen, wer weiterhin weinen wrde 


@ All  :bhh:  Ihr machts Spa, so zur Mittagsopause ^^

----------


## PollyCracker

wieso wollen hier eigentlich alle nach homburg? hat das einen bestimmten grund?

----------


## Toffiwesen

Ich hab einen Studienplatz in Mannheim mit ca. 56 Punkten. Bescheid kommt aber erst am 23., weil ich in Heidelberg (OP1) auf Platz 236 bin und bis 220 genommen wurde. Ist mir eigentlich Jacke wie Hose wo ich hinkomme, hab eh gerade erst mit Zivi angefangen.

Viel Glck euch noch!

----------


## Geerthe

da meinen wir die grten Chancen zu haben, wenn berhaupt eine da ist

----------


## Die Niere

> @ Niere: Hrhr.. Also wenn ich ZVS Domina wre, dann wrde ich hier definitiv wissen, wer weiterhin weinen wrde


Zum Glck bist du ja nur die ML-Domina  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Trianna

^^ Das ist eh viel mehr Qualittsmerkmal und Gtesiegel als die ZVS  :bhh:

----------


## _Natalie_

@ Die Niere & Trianna
Wer unterhlt sich denn da in diesem Thread? Und nicht dem Thema angemessen :-P

Wei jemand was ber Rostock? Wurde dort jemand angenommen?

----------


## sorc

tja, zu frh gefreut endlich irgendeine gewissheit zu erlangen... so langsam reichts wirklich...

----------


## Kackbratze

Rostock nimmt keine Studenten mehr an.
Oder doch? 

Egal, wartet doch einfach ab, bis alle Ergebnisse da sind!

----------


## laduda

Hey Leute,

ich habe gerade eine ziemlich unvollstndige Antwort von der ZVS bekommen. Wei einer von euch zufllig wie derzeit die Grenzrnge fr Mnchen und Marburg lauten?
Vielleicht hat sich ja einer von euch selbst dort beworben und heut mal nachgefragt.

Lg

laduda

----------


## sorc

warum stellen die eigentlich nicht die vorlufigen grenzrnge online? die wrden sich doch nen haufen arbeit sparen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Keine Ahnung...am Montag sind auf jedenfall mal die aktuellen NCs online.

----------


## _Natalie_

> Rostock nimmt keine Studenten mehr an.
> Oder doch? 
> 
> Egal, wartet doch einfach ab, bis alle Ergebnisse da sind!


hmm, oder man knnte ja einfach mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand was wei, wenn eh so viele Leute hier aktiv sind. Verboten?

----------


## erg42

> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade eine ziemlich unvollstndige Antwort von der ZVS bekommen. Wei einer von euch zufllig wie derzeit die Grenzrnge fr Mnchen und Marburg lauten?
> Vielleicht hat sich ja einer von euch selbst dort beworben und heut mal nachgefragt.
> 
> Lg
> 
> laduda


Grenzrang Mnchen: 1257

----------


## laduda

> Grenzrang Mnchen: 1257


Danke ^^ jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der Grenzwert fr Marburg...

----------


## sorc

man ist das alles frustrierend! wenn wenigstens heute auch schon die absagen raus wren... dann wrde ich mir ratzfatz eine wohnung in berlin suchen und htte erstmal ein semester zeit um mich zu fragen: "wie stell ich das jetzt genau an?"

diese unsicherheit ist echt das schlimmste!

----------


## nooby5

Kann mir jemand erklren, wie das sogenannte Losverfahren funktioniert? Habe heute eine wirklich nette Antwort von Hochschulstart bekommen, versteh aber berhaupt nicht, an welcher Lotterie ich hier teilgenommen habe. Muss ich das jetzt positiv sehen, dass ich bei meinem Erstwunsch groe Chancen habe? Hier mal die Antwort im Wortlaut:



_In Bochum konnten in der ersten Stufe nur Bewerber mit einer kombinierten Note von 1,500 unter einer sehr niedrigen Losnummer ausgewhlt werden. Sie wurden mit der Note 1,500 beteiligt, hatten aber leider Lospech, das Ihnen vom System zugewiesene Los war zu schlecht. Sie konnten vorerst nicht zugelassen werden und mssen sich nun bis zum 23.09.2010 gedulden.
Dann haben Sie natrlich realistische Chancen fr Bochum.

Sollte es auch in der zweiten Stufe fr Bochum nicht reichen, werden Sie eine Zulassung fr Dsseldorf erhalten, denn diese Hochschule hat fr Sie bereits einen Platz reserviert. Beachten Sie aber, das diese Information lediglich eine unverbindliche Auskunft ist. Rechtssicherheit haben Sie erst, wenn Sie den Bescheid erhalten haben._

----------


## pottmed

Das heisst nur, dass nicht alle mit 1,5 bercksichtigt werden konnten und unter diesen gelost wurde. 

Daher wrde ich deine Chancen fr Bochum frs 2. AdH sehr gut einschtzen.

----------


## erg42

wei wer den Grenzrang fr Regensburg??

----------


## Sophia_91

> 800 irgendwas, vor mir waren noch 200 Leute^^


oh mann... dann klappt das ja nie, dass der nc noch auf 1,7 geht und alle 1,6er genommen werden. 200 leute?? das ist ja echt krass.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> oh mann... dann klappt das ja nie, dass der nc noch auf 1,7 geht und alle 1,6er genommen werden. 200 leute?? das ist ja echt krass.


Das mit den 200 Leuten kannst du so nicht sehen. Da sind ja noch die Leute dabei die an einer besseren OP zuglassen werden und so...von den 200 bleiben vieleicht noch 50 brig oder so

----------


## Sophia_91

> Das mit den 200 Leuten kannst du so nicht sehen. Da sind ja noch die Leute dabei die an einer besseren OP zuglassen werden und so...von den 200 bleiben vieleicht noch 50 brig oder so



oh mann... ich hoffe du hast recht!! 

wei zufllig jm wie viele bewerber es dieses jahr im adh bei homburg waren im vergleich zum letzten jahr?

----------


## DocMartin

Das sind dann aber immer noch 50 die vor mir sind^^

----------


## Keenacat

:Aufgepasst!: 
Ist ja echt nicht zu fassen, wieviele der ZVS hier mit Mails und Anrufen auf den Sack gehen, als wrde das irgendwas ndern.
Habt ihr frs Abi auch schon vor Ergebnisverkndigung im Schulsekretariat angerufen und die Sekretrinnen genervt oder was?  :Grinnnss!:  Au weia.
Was spricht dagegen, einfach auf den Bescheid zu warten?  ::-oopss:

----------


## Sophia_91

> Das sind dann aber immer noch 50 die vor mir sind^^


haha  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

> Ist ja echt nicht zu fassen, wieviele der ZVS hier mit Mails und Anrufen auf den Sack gehen, als wrde das irgendwas ndern.
> Habt ihr frs Abi auch schon vor Ergebnisverkndigung im Schulsekretariat angerufen und die Sekretrinnen genervt oder was?  Au weia.
> Was spricht dagegen, einfach auf den Bescheid zu warten?


Naja, das kann man schon verstehen, die Ungewissheit ist gro, vor allem wenn man sich an der Grenze zur Zulassung bzw. Ablehnung bewegt. 

Allerdings ist mein Eindruck, dass es von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer mit dem Hype um die Vergabe der Studienpltze wird. Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen, wie es nchstes Jahr mit den Doppeljahrgngen wird.... da kann man dann wohl einen zweiten Server anschaffen.

----------


## ~Scarlett~

@ Keenacat

manche mchten eben gern wissen, woran sie sind, weil sie sonst  zB eine Ausbildung anfangen mssten ( am 14. September) die zuflligerweise monatlich 500 Euro kostet. Ich spreche fr mich. Nur deswegen habe ich angerufen um zu erfahren, ob ich schon wo genommen wurde oder wie's eben aussieht. 

Ich finde das schrecklich, wie man andere so verurteilen kann. Vorallem als zuknftiger Arzt. Man sollte sich schon auch in die Situation von anderen hineinversetzen knnen, nicht?
Ich ruf doch da nicht an, weil ich die Leute da nerven mchte... Jeder hat 'nen Grund.

----------


## Keenacat

Mit anderen Worten, du bist irgendwie der Meinung, dass es die ZVS interessieren muss, ob und wann du welche Ausbildung anfngst und du deshalb irgendwie ein Recht drauf hast, frher was zu erfahren als alle anderen?  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich hab kein Problem mit Empathie, danke, aber du offensichtlich mit einem etwas bersteigerten Geltungsbedrfnis. Das ist DEIN Problem, wie du deinen Kram koordinierst, nicht das der ZVS.

Der Punkt ist nicht, dass ich nicht verstehen kann, wenn man unter Zeitdruck steht, nervs ist und Angst um die Zukunftsplanung hat. Hatte ich auch alles, oh Wunder. Ich kann aber in der Tat nicht verstehen, warum man dann den zustndigen Stellen (und damit den dortigen Mitarbeitern) manchmal anscheinend tglich auf den Geist geht, als htten die nix zu tun auer einem den eigenen vorlufigen Grenzrang rauszusuchen.
Manche Leute kreisen nur um sich selbst, ehrlich. Und ob das nun als zuknftiger Arzt so hilfreich ist, kann sich bitte jeder selbst ausrechnen. Nicht zu fassen.  :Top:

----------


## jona1708

Was faengt das Studium eigentlich an? 18. Oktober?

----------


## pottmed

Das ist von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich, bei mir geht es schon am 6.10. los.

----------


## Annaly

hier leute, ch hab mal eine frage...  :Woow: 

ein kumpel von mirmeinte eben, dass er keinen bescheid hat, aber telefonisch einen platz an seiner op5 und diese jetzt annehmen knnte, dann aber nirgends mehr im rennen wr. ich war und bin der meinung, dass das doch gar niht geht? klrt mich mal auf, bitte  ::-angel:

----------


## erg42

@ Annaly

doch er kann den platz einfach annehmen. dann bekommt er einen Zulassungsbescheid und die Sache ist fix. Wenn er das nicht macht, hat er halt noch die chance an einer "besseren OP" genommen zu werden. wenn das nicht passiert, bekommt er fr die Uni wo er jetzt schon genommen ist, eben den bescheid erst am 23.9

Eine Freundin von mir hat sich letztes Jahr auch gleich fr Ihre OP 2 entschieden, weil sie da dann ne wohnmglichkeit hatte. somit hatte sie gewissheit und konnte lnger planen. war ihr dann lieber.

----------


## DocMartin

> Mit anderen Worten, du bist irgendwie der Meinung, dass es die ZVS interessieren muss, ob und wann du welche Ausbildung anfngst und du deshalb irgendwie ein Recht drauf hast, frher was zu erfahren als alle anderen? 
> Ich hab kein Problem mit Empathie, danke, aber du offensichtlich mit einem etwas bersteigerten Geltungsbedrfnis. Das ist DEIN Problem, wie du deinen Kram koordinierst, nicht das der ZVS.
> 
> Der Punkt ist nicht, dass ich nicht verstehen kann, wenn man unter Zeitdruck steht, nervs ist und Angst um die Zukunftsplanung hat. Hatte ich auch alles, oh Wunder. Ich kann aber in der Tat nicht verstehen, warum man dann den zustndigen Stellen (und damit den dortigen Mitarbeitern) manchmal anscheinend tglich auf den Geist geht, als htten die nix zu tun auer einem den eigenen vorlufigen Grenzrang rauszusuchen.
> Manche Leute kreisen nur um sich selbst, ehrlich. Und ob das nun als zuknftiger Arzt so hilfreich ist, kann sich bitte jeder selbst ausrechnen. Nicht zu fassen.



Nunja, die Antwort ist relativ einfach. Wir machen das, weil wir es knnen bzw. weil die ZVS die Informationen vorzeitig rausgibt  :hmmm...:

----------


## queenluna

das seh ich ganz genauso. die geben einfach bereitwillig infos raus, dann mssen sie auch damit rechnen, dass man die infos verlangt, sorry.

----------


## erg42

und wrde es die zvs mal gebacken bekommen das ganze Verfahren schneller abzuwickeln, msste man sich auch nicht so nen Stress zum Schluss machen. ich meine wir haben nicht mehr 1880 wo jeder Brief zwei wochen braucht. klar ist es aufwendig so viel zu koordinieren aber mal ehrlich, es wird jeden tag geld zum Fenster raus geworfen, warum nicht ein paar arbeitspltze mehr schaffen, und ein paar mehr leute bei der zvs einstellen, damit z.b. abi besten- und wartezeitquote schon anfang august bekannt gegeben werden knnen und der rest dann auch schneller! wr sowohl fr die Hochschulen besser als auch fr die Bewerber!!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## queenluna

ja! ja!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Annaly

ich knnte als theoretisch morgen bei der zvs anrufen und sagen, dass ich meine op2 als uni annehmen mchte und damit 1 verwerfe und dann wrd ich den bescheid bekommen? einfach so?

----------


## erg42

wie gesagt, letztes jahr hat des ne Freundin von mir gemacht. 2 Tage spter hatte sie den Bescheid. also wenn die nix gendert haben, geht des.  :hmmm...: 

nur musst du es evtl. gleich machen. nicht erst in 2 Wochen wenn dich OP 1 auch will...

----------


## Annaly

mh, das ist ja mal interessant. ich dachte, die htten das irgendwie abgeschafft, weils ja auch mit keinem wort erwhnt wird.

----------


## ravedave

hab die nette Dame am Telefon nach meinem Grenzrang und meinem Rang gefragt:
Mnster --> Grenzrang: 74, mein Rang: 299
Wrzburg --> Grenzrang: 484, mein Rang: 698

Ich versteh grad nicht so ganz, was der Grenzrang denn genau sein soll, denn soviele Studienpltze gibts ja nicht mal ansatzweise in Wrzburg .. 
knnt's mir jmd erklren? :/

----------


## Phoen1x

Vielleicht sind das auch noch Leute, die in Auswahlgesprche kommen oder so. Ist jetzt aber nur eine Vermutung.

----------


## jona1708

Was hast du denn fuer einen DN, weil komisch ist das ja schon.

----------


## ravedave

hab 'nen Durchschnitt von 1,4

----------


## Cuba_libre

Oder welche, die nach dem Auswahlverfahren zwar vor dir sind, aber noch ne hhere Ortsprferenz offen haben, bei der sie genommen werden knnten. 
Die Listen mssten ja quasi von denen nach Stufe 1 bereinigt werden, die ihre OP 1 bekommen haben, aber noch in den Listen der Stufe 1 aufgefhrt werden.
Zustzlich noch "berbuchung", damit denen keiner an den Karren fahren kann?

----------


## mercy.

Hey, hab bei einem anderen Forum jemanden entdeckt, der bereits die Grenz-Punktzahlen fuer Auswahlgespraech und Direktzulassung beim berliner Charite fuer Zahnmedizin wusste. Gibt es hier jemand, der diezbezueglich irgendetwas weiss? Wollte morgen mal durchrufen, weil's bei mir knapp wird mit Wohnung suchen usw, aber vielleicht hat hier ja jemand schon mehr Ahnung ;)

----------


## Kackbratze

Ich hab von einem gehrt der jemanden kennt der einen gesehen hat der vielleicht schon einen zvs-Bescheid in der Hand gehabt haben knnte. Bei Vollmond im Regen am Blocksberg.

----------


## lio

@ravedave: Auf welche DN kommst du denn in Wrzburg? Mit Bonus, mein ich?

----------


## mercy.

@ kackbratze: danke fuer diesen konstruktiven, hilfreichen, freundlichen beitrag.

----------


## Laurice

> Hey, hab bei einem anderen Forum jemanden entdeckt, der bereits die Grenz-Punktzahlen fuer Auswahlgespraech und Direktzulassung beim berliner Charite fuer Zahnmedizin wusste. Gibt es hier jemand, der diezbezueglich irgendetwas weiss? Wollte morgen mal durchrufen, weil's bei mir knapp wird mit Wohnung suchen usw, aber vielleicht hat hier ja jemand schon mehr Ahnung ;)


JA. Direktzulassung mit/ab 890 Punkten, Auswahlgesprch ab 840. 
Aber wenn du Frau K. anschreibst, wird sie dir eventuell mitteilen: "Sie wurden fr eine Zulassung ausgewhlt" 
Ging recht schnell, am Freitag morgen um 9 hingeschickt und um 11 war die Nachricht da.
---> Kriegst die E-Mail-Adresse per PM

----------


## queenluna

@ mercy.: du hast lustig vergessen

----------


## JamieS

> Ich hab von einem gehrt der jemanden kennt der einen gesehen hat der vielleicht schon einen zvs-Bescheid in der Hand gehabt haben knnte. Bei Vollmond im Regen am Blocksberg.


Ist das fr dich nicht schon sehr weit weg, diese ganzen Erstsemestersachen? Bist wie der Klischee-Typ der immernoch an seiner alten Schule rumhngt...

Mal ehrlich, hast du kein Leben...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich hab von einem gehrt der jemanden kennt der einen gesehen hat der vielleicht schon einen zvs-Bescheid in der Hand gehabt haben knnte. Bei Vollmond im Regen am Blocksberg.


Du den kenn ich, die Story stimmt 100 Pro Alda....der hatte wirklich einen in den Hnden.

----------


## mercy.

@ Laurice: DANKE! Hab' dir auch geantwortet, vielen Dank nochmal, mir ist gerade echt ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen...fuehlt sich echt gut an, mal endlich irgendetwas zu wissen!

@ queenluna: achja, stimmt! wie das wohl ist, wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat?  :schnarch...:

----------


## Kackbratze

> @ kackbratze: danke fuer diesen konstruktiven, hilfreichen, freundlichen beitrag.


Danke! Gerne!




> Ist das fr dich nicht schon sehr weit weg, diese ganzen Erstsemestersachen? Bist wie der Klischee-Typ der immernoch an seiner alten Schule rumhngt...
> 
> Mal ehrlich, hast du kein Leben...


Doch doch. Und zustzlich eine Approbation!
*I win!*

P.S. Falls Vorkliniker mal Fragen haben sollten, stehe ich denen gerne mit meiner Erfahrung zur Verfgung.
Auch mein Posting, welches zu JamieS Antwort gefhrt hat, beinhaltet einen gewaltigen Funken an Wahrheit.

----------


## DocMartin

Ich find dich cool, Sarkasmus rockt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## JamieS

> Danke! Gerne!
> 
> 
> 
> Doch doch. Und zustzlich auch eine Approbation!
> [B]I win!



In der Arbeitswelt vielleicht. Ansonsten bist du genausoviel wert wie jeder andere Mensch auf diesem Planeten. Sehe keinen Grund sich ber andere zu erheben...schonmal drber nachgedacht?





> P.S. Falls Vorkliniker mal Fragen haben sollten, stehe ich denen gerne mit meiner Erfahrung zur Verfgung.
> Auch mein Posting, welches zu JamieS Antwort gefhrt hat, beinhaltet einen gewaltigen Funken an Wahrheit.


Erfahrungen muss man meistens einfach selbst machen. Einige gehen mit der Situation eben so um wie mans hier sieht und machen sich verrckt. Falsch ist daran meiner Meinung nach nichts. Sind eben alle anders. 
Ntzt doch nichts die ganze Zeit subtil zu kritisieren? Ich verstehs nicht. Naja was solls.

----------


## Laurice

> Auch mein Posting, welches zu JamieS Antwort gefhrt hat, beinhaltet einen gewaltigen Funken an Wahrheit.


Wie hat derjenige, der den einen mit Bescheid gesehen hat, der gekannt wird von dem, von dem du gehrt hast, denn den Vollmond hinter den (Regen-)wolken gesehn?  :dumdiddeldum...: 



Oh mann, ich hab zuviel Zeit.

----------


## Kackbratze

> In der Arbeitswelt vielleicht. Ansonsten bist du genausoviel wert wie jeder andere Mensch auf diesem Planeten. Sehe keinen Grund sich ber andere zu erheben...schonmal drber nachgedacht?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erfahrungen muss man meistens einfach selbst machen. Einige gehen mit der Situation eben so um wie mans hier sieht und machen sich verrckt. Falsch ist daran meiner Meinung nach nichts. Sind eben alle anders. 
> Ntzt doch nichts die ganze Zeit subtil zu kritisieren? Ich verstehs nicht. Naja was solls.



1. ich bin bereits auf meinen Schwingen weit ber euch unterwegs.
2. Du empfindest meine Kritik als subtil?!?
3. Was das Verstndnis anbetrifft:
Viel lernen Du noch musst, junger Padawan!

----------


## DocMartin

Dunkel die andere Seite ist, seeeehr Dunkel....

Halts Maul und iss deinen Toast!

----------


## mercy.

ganz ehrlich, das hier soll doch (laut dem titel) ein thread sein fuer leute, die sich wegen der bewerbung verrueckt machen oder sich gegenseitig verrueckt machen wollen oder sonstwas.
warum also kritik ausueben und uns mitteilen, dass du viel weiter bist, als alle anderen hier? darum geht es doch nicht, und wenn es dich stoert, dann poste doch irgendwo anders, wo deine mitteilungen auch dem sinn des threads entsprechen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Trianna

Klar das sei euch auch gegnnt.. Vielleicht merkt ihr auch, dass die Postings erst seit dem Moment kommen, in dem sich der Thread wirklich wie ein seitenlanges Chatprotokoll anhrt, dass in der "Tglich grt das Murmeltier" Schleife hngt.. 

Und wenn man die ein und selben Fragen wirklich wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder... liest, dann hat das nichts mehr mit verrckt MACHEN zu tun, sondern mit verrckt WERDEN...


@ Coxy: Alter, den kennt man aber eben auch sowas VON....

----------


## Kackbratze

Ich bin euer Therapeut.

----------


## JamieS

> 1. ich bin bereits auf meinen Schwingen weit ber euch unterwegs.
> 2. Du empfindest meine Kritik als subtil?!?
> 3. Was das Verstndnis anbetrifft:
> Viel lernen Du noch musst, junger Padawan!


Wenns dich nacht besser schlafen lsst gut. Du bist mir berlegen. Will dir das nicht nehmen.

Kann jetzt nicht mehr mit dir spielen, muss in die Arbeit.

Gre aus Chicago

----------


## pottmed

Was luft denn so *IN* der Arbeit ?

Gru aus Castrop-Rauxel

----------


## mercy.

> Klar das sei euch auch gegnnt.. Vielleicht merkt ihr auch, dass die Postings erst seit dem Moment kommen, in dem sich der Thread wirklich wie ein seitenlanges Chatprotokoll anhrt, dass in der "Tglich grt das Murmeltier" Schleife hngt.. 
> 
> Und wenn man die ein und selben Fragen wirklich wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder... liest, dann hat das nichts mehr mit verrckt MACHEN zu tun, sondern mit verrckt WERDEN...
> 
> 
> @ Coxy: Alter, den kennt man aber eben auch sowas VON....


Sorry, ich hatte endlos lange diesen Thread gelesen um es eben zu vermeiden, die selbe Frage erneut zu stellen. Hatte die zum Charite und meinem Studiengang auch nicht entdeckt, kann natuerlich sein, dass ich das ueberlesen hab, denn der Thread hier ist wirklich etwas lang und alles scheint sich zu wiederholen...Aber trotzdem war ich tierisch froh, endlich eine klare Antwort gefunden zu haben, auch wenn die Frage an sich anscheinend ein guter Anlass fuer Kackbratzes super Witz war :P 
Kommt mir so vor als muesste man hier echt auspassen, was man schreibt, sonst kommt sofort jemand der nichts zu tun hat um sich 'drueber lustig zu machen  :hmmm...: 

Naja, auch egal! Bald ist der ganze Zulassungsquatsch ja vorbei, dann ist hier (erstmal) wieder Ruhe  :Top:

----------


## pottmed

> Naja, auch egal! Bald ist der ganze Zulassungsquatsch ja vorbei, dann ist hier (erstmal) wieder Ruhe


Darauf freuen wir uns schon  :Top:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Was luft denn so *IN* der Arbeit ?


Das ist doch absolut Zweitrangig was man macht, Hauptsache in Chicago....

Gre aus meinem House, MD

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Darauf freuen wir uns schon


Dann gehts woanders weiter ...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Trianna

@Mercy

Ach dir sei vergeben.. Du bist noch nicht in der Top Drei.. ^^

Tri, die neben KB als Therapeut die Medilearn Beichtabnehmerin ist...

----------


## neuerphysiker

Haben heute nur diejenigen einen Platz/Zulassungsbescheid erhalten, welche an der Uni angenommen wurde, die sie an 1.OP gesetzt hatten?

----------


## konstantin

:Wand:

----------


## Trianna

@ Neuer

^^ Meine Damen und Herren, Sie sehen hier, was keiner von uns besser auszudrcken vermag.. ^^

----------


## Geerthe

> 


@konstantin: so verzweifelt schreibst du nicht so oft !

----------


## neuerphysiker

:Nixweiss: ich verstehe halt den Sinn von 1. und 2. ADH nicht..

----------


## DocMartin

Mchte hiermit mal mein Mitleid gegenber den "Alten" aussprechen und auch gegenber den Mods und vor allem gegenber dem Server^^

----------


## Sweet Jane

Hab heute auch Bescheid bekommen :Grinnnss!: . Dann geht es ja bald los ::-stud:

----------


## Inelein

> ich verstehe halt den Sinn von 1. und 2. ADH nicht..


Der Sachverhalt wurde doch hier alleine in den letzten paar Tagen, alleine hier im Thread, heute, bestimmt 20mal erklrt. Wenn man bei den ZVS-Seiten nicht ganz durchblickt hab ich ja Verstndnis, aber irgendwann muss es doch mal klick machen. Du hast doch bestimmt ein ganz gutes Abi, irgendwie will es nicht in meinen Kopf rein wie man dann so groe Probleme haben das Verfahren zu verstehen. Und nein (um die Diskussion zu vermeiden) damit sag ich nicht, dass du dumm bist oder studierunfhig oder das Physikum nur mit ner 4 schaffen kannst. Aber irgendwie frag ich mich schon, was schief luft, wenn man schon im Bewerbungsverfahren so groe Probleme hat *schulterzuck*

----------


## -Pluto-

Oh mein Gott, man kann es aber au einfach ignorieren!!!!

Wir sind hier einander zu helfen und wenn du genug hast dann lass es und behalte es bitte fr dich, weil sowas total unntz is und niemand weiterhilft!!!
 :Friedenstaube:

----------


## DocMartin

Morgen um 14 Uhr bitte alle die Daumen drcken  ::-winky:

----------


## neuerphysiker

ein einfaches "ja" oder "Nein" htte hier gereicht, und schon htten wir uns eine ganze Seite an Kommentaren sparen knnen.
Danke.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Morgen um 14 Uhr bitte alle die Daumen drcken


Simmt du hast ja AWG, oder?
Gell du warst das mit dem Rang irgendwas mit 800 in Homburg? Weit du wie der noch genau war?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Nurmal so am Rande, ich komme im Monat mit etwas weniger aus und Achtung jetzt kommt der Knaller: Ich ARBEITE dafr und das seit dem ersten Semester.


naja geht aber auch nur weil du im Osten in einem Hochhausstudentenwohnheimzimmer wohnst und den ganzen Tag vor Computer rumhngst  :bhh:

----------


## konstantin

Nichts gegen Plattenwohnheime im Osten.  :peng:

----------


## Hippietyp

> Der Sachverhalt wurde doch hier alleine in den letzten paar Tagen, alleine hier im Thread, heute, bestimmt 20mal erklrt. Wenn man bei den ZVS-Seiten nicht ganz durchblickt hab ich ja Verstndnis, aber irgendwann muss es doch mal klick machen. Du hast doch bestimmt ein ganz gutes Abi, irgendwie will es nicht in meinen Kopf rein wie man dann so groe Probleme haben das Verfahren zu verstehen. Und nein (um die Diskussion zu vermeiden) damit sag ich nicht, dass du dumm bist oder studierunfhig oder das Physikum nur mit ner 4 schaffen kannst. Aber irgendwie frag ich mich schon, was schief luft, wenn man schon im Bewerbungsverfahren so groe Probleme hat *schulterzuck*


Voll fies, ey  :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Hh?: 
Zeig mal ein bisschen mehr _Sozialkompetenz_  :peng:

----------


## Inelein

Fies? Okaaaaay, viel Spa wenn jemand dann mal wirklich fies wird im Laufe eures Lebens :hmmm...: 
Man htte sich alleine in den letzten paar Tagen 50 Seiten an Kommentaren sparen knnen, weil es diesselbe Frage war. Die ich btw 5mal ganz geduldig beantwortet hab und fallenangel meines Wissens nach auch schon genauso oft. Irgendwann reichts dann halt auch mal. Auf Sozialkompetenz geh ich jetzt mal nicht ein, weil ich ahne worauf das hinauslaufen wrde ("besserer Arzt, schlechterer Arzt"-Diskussion wurde ja in den letzten Wochen auch ca 10mal gefhrt) *kopfschttel*

----------


## neuerphysiker

> Die ich btw 5mal ganz geduldig beantwortet hab und fallenangel meines Wissens nach auch schon genauso oft. Irgendwann reichts dann halt auch mal.*


Schn, dass ich nicht *dich* um Antwort gebeten hatte.
So viel dazu.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Fies? Okaaaaay, viel Spa wenn jemand dann mal wirklich fies wird im Laufe eures Lebens
> Man htte sich alleine in den letzten paar Tagen 50 Seiten an Kommentaren sparen knnen, weil es diesselbe Frage war. Die ich btw 5mal ganz geduldig beantwortet hab ...


und warum haste dann nicht einfach einen dieser deiner Beitrge kopiert - ht ihr geholfen ... aber nein, statt dessen erwartest du, dass sie die 1082 Seiten hier durchliest um eine deiner 5 Erklrungen zu finden *kopfschttel*

----------


## Hippietyp

> Fies? Okaaaaay, viel Spa wenn jemand dann mal wirklich fies wird im Laufe eures Lebens
> Man htte sich alleine in den letzten paar Tagen 50 Seiten an Kommentaren sparen knnen, weil es diesselbe Frage war. Die ich btw 5mal ganz geduldig beantwortet hab und fallenangel meines Wissens nach auch schon genauso oft. Irgendwann reichts dann halt auch mal. Auf Sozialkompetenz geh ich jetzt mal nicht ein, weil ich ahne worauf das hinauslaufen wrde ("besserer Arzt, schlechterer Arzt"-Diskussion wurde ja in den letzten Wochen auch ca 10mal gefhrt) *kopfschttel*


Entweder war das jetzt sehr humorvoller Sarkasmus oder eher ... strange ;)

----------


## pottmed

Knnte es daran liegen, dass man von Leuten auch eine gewisse Selbstinitiative erwarten kann ? 

Nein, auch an der Uni wird einem ja alles vorgekaut.... verdammt, dann lief an meiner alten Uni wohl alles anders als an normalen Unis. 

Jede Frage in diesem Fred wurde mindestens schon 10 mal gestellt und auch beantwortet. Irgendwann reicht es ! 
Davon mal abgesehen muss man nicht 1082 Seiten lesen, die letzten 20 htten es auch getan und dafr braucht man maximal 5 - 10 Minuten.

----------


## pottmed

> Entweder war das jetzt sehr humorvoller Sarkasmus oder eher ... strange ;)


Weder das eine, noch das andere. Leider entspricht es der Realitt.

----------


## loewin

> und warum haste dann nicht einfach einen dieser deiner Beitrge kopiert - ht ihr geholfen ... aber nein, statt dessen erwartest du, dass sie die 1082 Seiten hier durchliest um eine deiner 5 Erklrungen zu finden *kopfschttel*


also darber kann ICH nur den kopf schtteln.
vielleicht sollte man ja auch mal anerkennen, dass leute wie inelein sich hier die mhe machen und die gleichen fragen immer und immer wieder beantworten. und zwar sehr freundlich, wie ich finde.
fands sogar noch freundlich, als ihr der kragen geplatzt ist^^
also wer das gemein nennt, der wird in der arbeitswelt in trnen ausbrechen. 
und dafr wird man dann hier in allerunterster manier angeschissen. sorry fr die ausdrucksweise, aber was anderes trifft es nicht. 

wie pottmed schon sagt, selbst kmmern!!!

----------


## Hippietyp

> Weder das eine, noch das andere. Leider entspricht es der Realitt.


Daran zweifle ich auch gar nicht.  :hmmm...: 

Wir sind jetzt bald Komilitonen, was? Muss mir nchste Woche erstmal meinen Plattenbaublock suchen.

----------


## pottmed

Du sagt es  :hmmm...:  

Frhlich Wohnungssuche, ist in MD nicht allzu schwer.

----------


## JamieS

> Das ist doch absolut Zweitrangig was man macht, Hauptsache in Chicago....
> 
> Gre aus meinem House, MD


Arbeiten war nicht so toll  :Smilie:

----------


## Currywurstesser

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2708

So dann mal viel Spass beim Spekulieren.
Die Ergebnisse beruhigen mich, die NCs werden erfahrungsgem ja zur 2. Stufe eh etwas schlechter.

Bochum sieht mit meinen 1,5 ohne Dienst gut aus, wrde mich ber Bochum freuen (wegen der Currywurst da)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> wrde mich ber Bochum freuen (wegen der Currywurst da)


Na das ist aber mal ein origineller Grund  :hmmm...: 
Drfte ja auch der einzige fr Bochum sein......... *







*=Spa

----------


## Sebastian1

> *=Spa


Nicht lustig, Gringo. Ich fordere dich zum Duell zur Mittagszeit.


Merkt man, dass ich da studiert habe?

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich geh heut Mittag zu McDonalds und denk an euch  ::-winky: 

Das sieht doch gar net so schlecht aus:

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2708

So lasset uns nun weiter hoffen und beten!

----------


## queenluna

hm, cool, dass die die auswahlgrenzen doch schon jetzt online gestellt haben...ich find selbige ganz schn heftig im vergleich zum letzten jahr, hoffe das geht alles noch deutlich runter bis zum 23.9.  :Traurig:

----------


## Sophia_91

> hm, cool, dass die die auswahlgrenzen doch schon jetzt online gestellt haben...ich find selbige ganz schn heftig im vergleich zum letzten jahr, hoffe das geht alles noch deutlich runter bis zum 23.9.


ja, das hoffe ich auch... 
wo hast du dich berall beworben und mit was fr einer dn?

----------


## queenluna

@ sophia_91: hab mich in heidelberg, mannheim, ulm und bochum mit dn 1,9 und tms 1,5/112 beworben, in mannheim bin ich auf rang 276, grenzrang ist 271, das ist das einzige wo ich noch hoffnung hab, alles andere ist jenseits von gut und bse^^
und du?

----------


## Sophia_91

hab mich mit dn 1,6 in frankfurt,gieen,marburg,homburg,dsseldorf und mnchen beworben. meine hoffnung ist homburg, bei den anderen msste ich schon groes glck haben...

----------


## Annaly

ranglisten sind ja online... aber die netten und totaaal aussagekrftigen Hs stren mich ja gaaar nicht.

----------


## jona1708

> Der Sachverhalt wurde doch hier alleine in den letzten paar Tagen, alleine hier im Thread, heute, bestimmt 20mal erklrt. Wenn man bei den ZVS-Seiten nicht ganz durchblickt hab ich ja Verstndnis, aber irgendwann muss es doch mal klick machen. Du hast doch bestimmt ein ganz gutes Abi, irgendwie will es nicht in meinen Kopf rein wie man dann so groe Probleme haben das Verfahren zu verstehen. Und nein (um die Diskussion zu vermeiden) damit sag ich nicht, dass du dumm bist oder studierunfhig oder das Physikum nur mit ner 4 schaffen kannst. Aber irgendwie frag ich mich schon, was schief luft, wenn man schon im Bewerbungsverfahren so groe Probleme hat *schulterzuck*


Du musst wirklich sehr verzweifelt sein. Demnaechst halt dich doch dann bitte aus Fragen, die deiner Meinung nach ein unselbststaendiges Verhalten zeigen, raus. Man zeigt viel mehr Klasse, wenn man solche Fragen einfach beantwortet, egal wie "dumm" sie doch sind. Du hast einen Kopf und ein Gehirn, kannst dir also selbst denken wie bloed und nervend das deiner Meinung nach ist.
Stattdessen liesst man in deinen Kommentaren blosse Verzweiflung und eine Menge Wut, die unbedingt raus muss. 
Ich denke bei vielen hier im Forum bist du jetzt -als anonyme Person- ziemlich unsymmpathisch.
Deine armen Mitstudenten.

----------


## Inelein

Fand es auch irgendwie komisch, dass sie auf einmal bei HD und Mannheim nur noch ein "H" eintragen, das war ja letztes Jahr soweit ich wei anders? Da htte mich der Grenzrang schon interessiert.

----------


## Sophia_91

wo sind ranglisten online?
knntest du mir vielleicht den link schicken?

----------


## Inelein

> Du musst wirklich sehr verzweifelt sein. Demnaechst halt dich doch dann bitte aus Fragen, die deiner Meinung nach ein unselbststaendiges Verhalten zeigen, raus. Man zeigt viel mehr Klasse, wenn man solche Fragen einfach beantwortet, egal wie "dumm" sie doch sind. Du hast einen Kopf und ein Gehirn, kannst dir also selbst denken wie bloed und nervend das deiner Meinung nach ist.
> Stattdessen liesst man in deinen Kommentaren blosse Verzweiflung und eine Menge Wut, die unbedingt raus muss. 
> Ich denke bei vielen hier im Forum bist du jetzt -als anonyme Person- ziemlich unsymmpathisch.
> Deine armen Mitstudenten.


Danke, dass du mir die Welt erklrst. Deine Menschenkenntnis ist auf jeden Fall schonmal berragend :Top:

----------


## queenluna

@ inelein: du sprichst mir aus der seele, es ist doof, dass man da nix abschtzen kann. habe versucht was bei der uni direkt rauszubekommen, aber die sagen nix...ach ach, ich werd wahnsinnig...wrd doch so gern deine mitstudentin werden  :hmmm...:

----------


## jona1708

> Danke, dass du mir die Welt erklrst. Deine Menschenkenntnis ist auf jeden Fall schonmal berragend


Habe ich sehr gerne gemacht!  :Party:

----------


## Annaly

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2708  ::-winky:

----------


## Sophia_91

> http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2708


ja, die auswahlgrenzen... die kenn ich schon
ich dachte du httest was zu den ranglisten an den einzelnen unis... aber trotzdem danke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> hm, cool, dass die die auswahlgrenzen doch schon jetzt online gestellt haben...ich find selbige ganz schn heftig im vergleich zum letzten jahr, hoffe das geht alles noch deutlich runter bis zum 23.9.


mh, aber zum Glck nicht an allen Unis -  in Leipzig z.B. dieses Jahr 1,5 voriges Jahr wurde da schon zwischen den 1,4 Leuten gelost

----------


## queenluna

das stimmt  :Grinnnss!:  aber leipzig hat ja auch zum ersten mal den tms bercksichtigt...vllt daher die nderung

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> das stimmt  aber leipzig hat ja auch zum ersten mal den tms bercksichtigt...vllt daher die nderung


aber damit erklrt sich die Absenkung nicht - htte eher hher werden mssen durch den TMS

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Stattdessen liesst man in deinen Kommentaren blosse Verzweiflung und eine Menge Wut, die unbedingt raus muss. 
> Ich denke bei vielen hier im Forum bist du jetzt -als anonyme Person- ziemlich unsymmpathisch.
> Deine armen Mitstudenten.


damit hast du wirklich den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen jona, sie giftet schon lange und immer wieder hier im Forum rum, warscheinlich ist es wirklich die eigene Frustration

----------


## Die Niere

> Ich find dich cool, Sarkasmus rockt


Jetzt aber mal nicht einschleimen hier  :bhh:

----------


## Kackbratze

> damit hast du wirklich den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen jona, sie giftet schon lange und immer wieder hier im Forum rum, warscheinlich ist es wirklich die eigene Frustration das sie keinen Platz bekommt


Wenns Dir hier nicht gefllt, geh doch woanders hin! 
O_o

----------


## Die Niere

> Ntzt doch nichts die ganze Zeit subtil zu kritisieren?


Was war daran denn bitte subtil???

----------


## Inelein

Khiri, Schtzchen, ich hab nen Platz :hmmm...:

----------


## Die Niere

> ...kann natuerlich sein, dass ich das ueberlesen hab, denn der Thread hier ist wirklich etwas lang und alles scheint sich zu wiederholen...


Eben und genau das ist doch auch das Problem. Die wenigen wichtigen und hilfreichen Informationen werden durch imemr wiederkehrende, selbst einfach herauszufindende Fragen und total Dnnsinn maskiert.

----------


## konstantin

Manchmal verstehe ich einfach nicht, warum sich die ganzen aufgregten Gemueter nicht einfach im Chat treffen und sich dort gegenseitig verrueckt machen. Das wuerde das Forum um einiges entlasten und diese zum Grossteil wirklich duennfluessige Diskussion muesste nicht auf alle Ewigkeit fuer die Nachwelt festgehalten werden.

----------


## Die Niere

> Voll fies, ey 
> Zeig mal ein bisschen mehr _Sozialkompetenz_


*auf dem Boden lieg und vor Lachen kringel* War das jetzt ernst gemeint?  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

> Khiri, Schtzchen, ich hab nen Platz


Lasst doch den Kse  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Die Niere

> Du musst wirklich sehr verzweifelt sein. Demnaechst halt dich doch dann bitte aus Fragen, die deiner Meinung nach ein unselbststaendiges Verhalten zeigen, raus.
> 
> 
> Ich denke bei vielen hier im Forum bist du jetzt -als anonyme Person- ziemlich unsymmpathisch. Deine armen Mitstudenten.


Fragen, die ein unselbststndiges Verhalten zeigen sollten eigentlich berhaupt nicht existent sein. Jedesmal die Arbeit fr andere machen und Antworten raussuchen machen nur Masochisten.

Ich finde Inelein ziemlich sympathisch (mit nur einem "m") und finds echt schade, dass ich nicht mit ihr studiere  :bhh: 

lg, n

----------


## -Pluto-

Wow geht das hier zu, hammer!!!!

Hirn und Verstand sind nicht alles!!!

Es gibt etwas das nennt man EMPATHIE, Seele und Menschlichkeit.
Also zickt nicht rum, glckwunsch an alle die schon was haben und weiter bangen fr die, die weiter warten mssen/ daumendrck!!!

Also feiert euren verdienten Platz und hrt auf hier rumzulummern und doofe antworten auf verzweifelte fragen zu posten!!!


Geniet den schnen Tag und geht raus, es is total sonning.  YAY!!!!!
Aber nicht warm  :Frown: 


Naja ich muss jetzt zur Sptschicht :/

----------


## jona1708

> Khiri, Schtzchen, ich hab nen Platz


Wie alt warst du noch gleich? Hm, Alter hat ja nicht immer was mit Reife zu tun...

----------


## MediNaddl27

also zu den nc werten kann man nur sagen, dafr, dass ja soooo viele bewerber mehr waren, sind sie nicht gro anders als die letzten jahre.

hab mich nun schon beim losverfahren anmelden knnen, hab aber mal ne frage, kann man auch mehrere postkarten an eine uni schicken? wei das hier zufllig jemand?

----------


## Die Niere

> http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2708


Danke fr den Link...warst einfach der dritte in den letzten 15 Posts...was erneut zeigt wie uninteressiert die Teilnehmer dieses Threads sind und weder selbst Arbeit investieren wollen noch sich fr die Fragen anderer interessieren.

gruesse, die Lderach-zum-Frhstck-mampfende Niere

----------


## Hippietyp

> *auf dem Boden lieg und vor Lachen kringel* War das jetzt ernst gemeint?


Ich scherze nie!

----------


## -Pluto-

> also zu den nc werten kann man nur sagen, dafr, dass ja soooo viele bewerber mehr waren, sind sie nicht gro anders als die letzten jahre.
> 
> hab mich nun schon beim losverfahren anmelden knnen, hab aber mal ne frage, kann man auch mehrere postkarten an eine uni schicken? wei das hier zufllig jemand?


Nein du kannst nur eine Karte fr einen Studiengang an die eine Uni schicken ^^
Schickst du mehr fliegst du raus!!!



@Niere: warst du nicht derjenige mit der rasanten fahrt durch Paris, gab es nicht hier irgnedwo einen tollen Geschichtsthread von dir???? UNd das Youtube video!!!

----------


## pottmed

> Wie alt warst du noch gleich? Hm, Alter hat ja nicht immer was mit Reife zu tun...


Du glaubst wohl auch ganz besonders toll und voller Empathie zu sein... deine Psychoanalysen mit denen Du die Reife der hier anwesenden Nutzer beurteilst, lassen hoffen  :peng:

----------


## _Natalie_

> also zu den nc werten kann man nur sagen, dafr, dass ja soooo viele bewerber mehr waren, sind sie nicht gro anders als die letzten jahre.
> 
> hab mich nun schon beim losverfahren anmelden knnen, hab aber mal ne frage, kann man auch mehrere postkarten an eine uni schicken? wei das hier zufllig jemand?


Losverfahren welcher Uni?  :Smilie:

----------


## Arutha

Hey Leute, ihr habts geschafft!

Heut Morgen waren die Medi-Learn Seiten fr ein paar Minuten nicht zu erreichen! Sag ja die Server geben irgendwann nach...  :Top: 


(dass das natrlich auch ein DNS oder anderweitiges Problem gewesen sein knnte verschweigen wir mal lieber  :Woow: )

btw, is noch was vom popcorn brig?  :bhh:

----------


## MediNaddl27

@ pluto,
danke fr die Antwort

@ alle:
wnsche euch allen noch viel geduld fr die restlichen wochen und viel Glck, dass wir alle nen platz bekommen werden!!
melde mich also erstmal fr lngere zeit ab  ::-winky:

----------


## MediNaddl27

losverfahren bonn

----------


## DerSalamander

Ach Gott, jetzt schaltet doch alle mal nen Gang runter.

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass die alten Hasen genervt sind von einer Frage, die 100 mal gestellt und beantwortet wird. Aber da gibts ein einfaches Mittel fr: Den Thread ignorieren. Es zwingt euch doch niemand, hier mitzumachen.

Andererseits sollten sich hier wirklich mal ein paar Leute ein bisschen selbststndiger recherchieren. So schwer ist das nicht.

Und zur Panikmache: Habt ihr euch schon mal berlegt, dass die Leute jedes Jahr panischer werden, weil jedes Jahr der Schnitt anzieht und es immer schwieriger wird mit gutem Abi nen Platz zu kriegen. Da kann man schon mal panisch werden. Deswegen gibts doch den Thread, damit nicht in 100 anderen rumge'jammert' wird, sondern nur in dem einen, den man dann locker umgehn kann.

Und die gegenseitigen Beleidigungen kann man sich doch schenken, es braucht sich doch hier niemand damit zu profilieren. Ich versteh das nicht. Naja, wir sind ja hier aber auch anonym, da kann man natrlich Leute beschimpfen, wie man will, hat ja keine Auswirkungen, oder wie war das?

Mann, Mann, Mann, Leute.

----------


## Inelein

> Wie alt warst du noch gleich? Hm, Alter hat ja nicht immer was mit Reife zu tun...


Ich hatte bereits mit 19 einen Studienplatz fr Humanmedizin, den ich aber nicht angenommen habe. 
Deshalb sehe ich die ganze Sache auch etwas ruhiger, denn wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr angenommen worden wre, wre ich ganz alleine Schuld gewesen. Nicht die ZVS oder die bsen Unis, die auf die falschen LKs achten und Einsatz, Empathie etc. nicht richtig bonieren.
Meine Abinote, meine Entscheidungen, meine Konsequenzen.
Da hilft verrckt machen und paranoid werden auch nicht, weil es absolut nichts ndert ob ich jetzt innerhalb von 4 Wochen 30mal bei der ZVS anruf oder einfach nur warte und sehe was kommt und dann das Beste daraus mache. Ist auch viel gesnder so, als total abzudrehen, wenn man rein gar nichts mehr ndern kann. Initiative zur richtigen Zeit hat auch was mit Reife zu tun :hmmm...:

----------


## Die Niere

> Ich scherze nie!


Geil...das ist besser als Kino!!!

----------


## jona1708

Ich moechte hier keinen Beleidigen, weder Inelein sonst noch wen.
Ich fand nur die Art und Weise, wie Inelein sich ausgedrueckt hat, recht beleidigend.
Aber gut. Lassen wir das.

Glueckwunsch an alle die einen Platz haben und noch denen, die keinen haben, viel Glueck, dass es klappt.

Adieu!

----------


## netfinder

Jetzt wollt ich eigentlich lernen, aber diesen Thread musste ich nun einfach mal nachlesen. Da hat die Niere absolut recht: Besser als ins (oder wars aufs?) Kino zu gehen.

Als ich damals in Bayern Abitur gemacht hab, war das eh alles noch anders!

----------


## Die Niere

> Als ich damals in Bayern Abitur gemacht hab, war das eh alles noch anders!


Kein Wunder, dass *du* nen Studienplatz bekommen hast. Euch wurde dasAbi doch damals quasi geschenkt *kopfschttel*

----------


## Inelein

@jona: Mich wrde ganz ehrlich interessieren was genau du beleidigend fandest. Eventl. hast du auch nur das eine oder andere "nicht" berlesen. Negative Kritik wird jeder von uns im Laufe des Lebens noch einstecken mssen, und wenn man schon die Existenz derselben als Beleidigung betrachtet, dann hat man wirklich (ganz ehrlich gemeint!) ein Problem. Ich finde die Variante "Leuten schn und _empathisch_ ins Gesicht tun und sich seinen Teil denken" viel schlimmer, aber nun gut, jedem das Seine.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> @Niere: warst du nicht derjenige mit der rasanten fahrt durch Paris, gab es nicht hier irgnedwo einen tollen Geschichtsthread von dir???? UNd das Youtube video!!!


ja war er - denn selbst in seinem wahren Leben begleitet ihn seine Geltungssucht wahrscheinlich auf Schritt und Tritt, so dass er selbst seine rztliche Ttigkeit ins Internet stellen muss

----------


## Tarwah

> Kein Wunder, dass *du* nen Studienplatz bekommen hast. Euch wurde dasAbi doch damals quasi geschenkt *kopfschttel*


Na *du* hast deinen Studienplatz ja auch mit 3,0 und ner leeren Pizzaschachtel bekommen.  :bhh:

----------


## Die Niere

> Na *du* hast deinen Studienplatz ja auch mit 3,0 und ner leeren Pizzaschachtel bekommen.


4,0 hatte ich geschrieben  :hmmm...:  ... und es war Salami *lecker*  :hmmm...: 

Geniesst euren Tag...und ehrlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die nen Platz bekommen haben...und trotzdem ein Kopfschtteln fr die, die ihre Selbststndigkeit vollstndig aufgegeben haben...

----------


## mercy.

Juhu, hab nen Platz in Berlin! Jetzt wird gefeiert!  :Party: 
Viel Glueck an alle, die noch warten muessen!  ::-winky:

----------


## pottmed

Gratulation  :Party:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Juhu, hab nen Platz in Berlin! Jetzt wird gefeiert! 
> Viel Glueck an alle, die noch warten muessen!


Glckwunsch!  :Top:

----------


## Laurice

> Juhu, hab nen Platz in Berlin! Jetzt wird gefeiert! 
> Viel Glueck an alle, die noch warten muessen!


 :Top:

----------


## Spriggan

:Top:  :Party:

----------


## Julia=)

herzlichen glckwunsch :Smilie:  
woher kennt ihr die grenzrnge?
ich hab versucht meine zvstussi danach zu fragen, aber die meinte nur sowas wie:"Das geht Sie nichts an!" :grrrr....:

----------


## Abitussi10

Schick einfach eine Mail hin, bei mir hats geklappt und sie haben damit rausgerckt...

----------


## mercy.

Danke danke!  :Big Grin:   :Grinnnss!: 

@Julia: Hab einfach der zustaendigen Person an der Uni direkt eine E-Mail geschrieben, und 2 Stunden spaeter kam die erfreuliche antwort  :Top:

----------


## sorc

glckwunsch, mercy! welchen rang hattest du denn?

----------


## Kyutrexx

Hm ... jetzt muss ich hier brigens mal was sagen.

Ich wollte ne eigentlich nur popelige Frage bei der ZVS stellen und bin nicht durchgekommen.
Habe zwischen 9 und 15 Uhr insgesamt 72 mal angerufen.

Also irgendwatt luft da heute mchtig schief ...

----------


## sorc

> Hm ... jetzt muss ich hier brigens mal was sagen.
> 
> Ich wollte ne eigentlich nur popelige Frage bei der ZVS stellen und bin nicht durchgekommen.
> Habe zwischen 9 und 15 Uhr insgesamt 72 mal angerufen.
> 
> Also irgendwatt luft da heute mchtig schief ...



Das gleiche bei mir! Und zurck schreiben sie mir auch nicht! Gibts da einen Trick?

----------


## pottmed

Ja, abwarten und Tee trinken, die ZVS beantwortet alle Emails.

----------


## sorc

yeah! die zvs hat mir geantwortet .... und mir gesagt wonach ich nicht gefragt habe und was ich schon wusste. sind die momentanen Granzrnge geheim oder so? Nach einem hatte ich explizit gefragt...

----------


## queenluna

n, geheim knnen die net sein. also mir haben sie die bereitwillig verraten. kommt wohl echt immer auf die/den einzelne/n sachberarbeiter/in an...

----------


## jona1708

Hat jemand was von Kensington gehrt? Die hatte doch ein AwG in Hannover?!

----------


## SidVicious

> Hm ... jetzt muss ich hier brigens mal was sagen.
> 
> Ich wollte ne eigentlich nur popelige Frage bei der ZVS stellen und bin nicht durchgekommen.
> Habe zwischen 9 und 15 Uhr insgesamt 72 mal angerufen.
> 
> Also irgendwatt luft da heute mchtig schief ...


Warte mal ab wie das beim LPA kurz vor Abgabe der Physikums/Examenstermin. Das ist alles ein groes repetitives Moloch das Studium.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> yeah! die zvs hat mir geantwortet .... und mir gesagt wonach ich nicht gefragt habe und was ich schon wusste. sind die momentanen Granzrnge geheim oder so? Nach einem hatte ich explizit gefragt...


Ich habe heute ausnahmsweise eine sinnvolle antwort per mail bekommen, sogar mit dem wonach ich gefragt hatte *g*

----------


## Lateiner

Ich habe einen Platz!!  :Grinnnss!:  Sorry das das gerade nicht zum Thema passt, aber ich musste das gerade irgendwie loswerden!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich habe einen Platz!!  Sorry das das gerade nicht zum Thema passt, aber ich musste das gerade irgendwie loswerden!


Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
Wo denn? Was hast du fr ne DN?

----------


## pottmed

> Hat jemand was von Kensington gehrt? Die hatte doch ein AwG in Hannover?!


Die Ergebnisse in Hannover knnen erst ab dem 15.9. telefonisch erfragt werden.

----------


## -Pluto-

> Hat jemand was von Kensington gehrt? Die hatte doch ein AwG in Hannover?!


Sie is im URLAUB!!!!

Sie is aber in Ulm drinnen---- > hat abi 1,7 und TMS

und in ulm wurden bis 1,702 genommen ^^

Also einen Platz hat sie!!!!

----------


## Jonny1990

Ich habe eine Frage an die Spezialisten unter euch, die sich mit dem Stellenwert der Grenzrnge beschftigt 

Gesetzt den Fall, jemand hat XX auf erste Ortsprferenz gesetzt, hierzu aber im Verfahren am 2.9. noch keinen Platz erhalten, aber dafr in YY (OP 2) und in ZZ (OP 3).
Er kann ja im zweiten Schritt (23.9.) noch in XX einen Platz bekommen und erhlt deshalb noch keinen endgltigen Bescheid.

Frage: Werden ihm jetzt (2.9.) sowohl in YY als auch in ZZ die Pltze frei gehalten bzw. wird er dort weiter gefhrt oder geschieht dies nur in YY und er fliegt in ZZ raus?

Hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Pluto-

> Ich habe eine Frage an die Spezialisten unter euch, die sich mit dem Stellenwert der Grenzrnge beschftigt 
> 
> Gesetzt den Fall, jemand hat XX auf erste Ortsprferenz gesetzt, hierzu aber im Verfahren am 2.9. noch keinen Platz erhalten, aber dafr in YY (OP 2) und in ZZ (OP 3).
> Er kann ja im zweiten Schritt (23.9.) noch in XX einen Platz bekommen und erhlt deshalb noch keinen endgltigen Bescheid.
> 
> Frage: Werden ihm jetzt (2.9.) sowohl in YY als auch in ZZ die Pltze frei gehalten bzw. wird er dort weiter gefhrt oder geschieht dies nur in YY und er fliegt in ZZ raus?
> 
> Hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine




Ich hab da nur ein riesen ? ber meinem Kopf.
Das mit x und y erinnert mich irgendwie an Vererbungslehre, ka wieso. Aber schwupps in Mendelsche im Kopf^^



Ok zu deiner Frage:GENAU du hast es erfasst!!! Solltest du doch noch einen Platz in XX bekommen, dann erhlst du noch keinen Bescheid, sondern erst wenn du den Platz au hast.

Kommst du jedoch bei xx nicht rein dann erhlst du deinen Platz an dem Ort mit der nchstfolgenden OP, mit der voraussetzung, dass du dort au reinkommst ^^

GUTE NACHT DANN

----------


## ludelron

> Sie is im URLAUB!!!!
> 
> Sie is aber in Ulm drinnen---- > hat abi 1,7 und TMS
> 
> und in ulm wurden bis 1,702 genommen ^^
> 
> Also einen Platz hat sie!!!!


nen platz hat sie nur,wenn ihre logik bezglich der tms regelung in ulm zutrifft,sie hat nen wesentlich schlechteren tms als ihre dn,welche 1,7 ist.laut ihr und ihrer juristen mutter spielt das aber keine rolle,man wirds sehen,ich bin auch gespannt ::-oopss:

----------


## DocMartin

> Danke fr den Link...warst einfach der dritte in den letzten 15 Posts...was erneut zeigt wie uninteressiert die Teilnehmer dieses Threads sind und weder selbst Arbeit investieren wollen noch sich fr die Fragen anderer interessieren.
> 
> gruesse, die Lderach-zum-Frhstck-mampfende Niere


Was ist Lderach?

----------


## queenluna

@ jonny: ich htte jetzt gedacht, dass du was anderes meinst, deswegen versuch ich auch mal ne antwort^^ ja, er wird dann sowohl in yy als auch in zz noch auf der liste gefhrt und blockiert dort einen platz. am 23.9. erhlt er womglich an yy einen platz, dann fliegt er aus der zz-liste raus.

----------


## pottmed

> Was ist Lderach?


Schokolade  :hmmm...:

----------


## DocMartin

Ist das ne regionale Spezialitt oder sowas?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @ jonny: ich htte jetzt gedacht, dass du was anderes meinst, deswegen versuch ich auch mal ne antwort^^ ja, er wird dann sowohl in yy als auch in zz noch auf der liste gefhrt und blockiert dort einen platz. am 23.9. erhlt er womglich an yy einen platz, dann fliegt er aus der zz-liste raus.


Der Platz ist nur an OP2 blockiert an OP 3 ist er dann von der Liste. Wenn man dann an OP1 zugelassen wird, wird der Platz an OP2 wieder neu vergeben.

----------


## queenluna

oh....sorry, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden.
wieder was dazugelernt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jonny1990

@fallenangel30487

...das heit doch, dass nur wenig Chancen bestehen bei der nchsten Auswahl (23.09.) nach vorne zu kommen. :kotzen: 

Mir fehlen z.B. in Bonn ca. 150 Rangpltze (800-> 950). 

Wer soll denn da noch abspringen?
Die mit 1,4 oder 1,5 werden froh sein, einen Studienplatz zu haben, da sie ja an manchen Orten mit DN 1,5 gar nicht zum Zuge kommen....
ZDL und BW wird es mittlerweil auch kaum noch geben...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @fallenangel30487
> 
> ...das heit doch, dass nur wenig Chancen bestehen bei der nchsten Auswahl (23.09.) nach vorne zu kommen.
> 
> Mir fehlen z.B. in Bonn ca. 150 Rangpltze (800-> 950). 
> 
> Wer soll denn da noch abspringen?
> Die mit 1,4 oder 1,5 werden froh sein, einen Studienplatz zu haben, da sie ja an manchen Orten mit DN 1,5 gar nicht zum Zuge kommen....
> ZDL und BW wird es mittlerweil auch kaum noch geben...


Ich wei jetzt nich an welche OP man Bonn setzten kann aber bei Unis die man an alle OPs setzen kann sind 150 Pltze schon machbar. Bei mir sind es in Homburg 281 und die Frau von hss meinte dass man sich bis 350 nach dem Grenzrang schon noch Hoffnung machen knne. Sicher ist das natrlich nicht. Kommt halt auch drauf an wieviele von den 150 Pltzen noch belegt sind. Kann ja gut sein dass effektiv nur noch 20 Leute vor dir sind oder so.

----------


## Jonny1990

@fallenangel

Die 100 Leute, die im Grenzrang in Homburg noch vor dir stehen,haben alle - wenn ich das richtig sehe - 1,6.
Das heit, die bekommen an keiner anderen Uni derzeit einen Platz.
-> Keiner (fast keiner) wird von denen wird dir doch einen Platz freimachen.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------


## ludelron

es soll auch leute geben,die zum auswahlgesprch gehen....da gingen einladungen bis 1,8 raus.insofern wirds da schon wohl welche geben...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @fallenangel
> 
> Die 100 Leute, die im Grenzrang in Homburg noch vor dir stehen,haben alle - wenn ich das richtig sehe - 1,6.
> Das heit, die bekommen an keiner anderen Uni derzeit einen Platz.
> -> Keiner (fast keiner) wird von denen wird dir doch einen Platz freimachen.
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Vor allem wei man ja auch gar nicht ob es jetzt 281 Leute vor dir sind oder vieleicht auch nur 20.... Und es gibt bestimmt einige mit 1,6 die auch TMS gemacht haben. Ich wei zz eh nicht was ich denken soll.... vieleicht wirds was, vieleicht auch nicht....

Letzt Jahr hatte ich brigens im 1. adh ca. Rang 1200 und bin im 2. adh ca. 200 Pltze am Grenzrang vorbei. Wenn ich das letzt mal zurckrechne mssten doch letztes Jahr alle reingekommen sein die im 1. adh nen rang von bis 1000 hatten, oder?

----------


## Abitussi10

Das war die Jahre davor doch auch nicht anders?!

Wenn die Uni das sagt, wird schon was dran sein. Die wollen uns doch auch keine falschen Hoffnungen machen. 

Es gibt soviele Unis, die sowieso erst am 23.09. Bescheid geben und da sind garantiert viele dabei, die dann net nach Homburg gehen. 

Was meinst du wieviele Homburg mit einem Schnitt von 1,3 - 1,5 "belegen" reservieren und dann doch woanders hingehen.

Ich mache mir weiter Hoffnungen - in der Hoffnung, dass ich nicht enttuscht werde... 130 Leute... OH jeeehhh  :Oh nee...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Das war die Jahre davor doch auch nicht anders?!
> 
> Wenn die Uni das sagt, wird schon was dran sein. Die wollen uns doch auch keine falschen Hoffnungen machen. 
> 
> Es gibt soviele Unis, die sowieso erst am 23.09. Bescheid geben und da sind garantiert viele dabei, die dann net nach Homburg gehen. 
> 
> Was meinst du wieviele Homburg mit einem Schnitt von 1,3 - 1,5 "belegen" reservieren und dann doch woanders hingehen.
> 
> Ich mache mir weiter Hoffnungen - in der Hoffnung, dass ich nicht enttuscht werde... 130 Leute... OH jeeehhh


Mal so ne Frage noch dazu. Jetzt wurde ja in Homburg bis Rang 634 genommen und das war letztes Jahr auch ungefhr so. Im 2. ADH war der Grenzrang dann irgendwas um 450. Weit das dannn dass im 2. ADH Rang 635 Rang 1 ist? Hatte bei hss zwar nachgefragt und die Tante dort meinte ja, aber ich glaub die war ein bisschen verpeilt und wusste net so genau was ich meine. Dann httest du ja theoretisch im 2. ADh Rang 130 und ich 281...und wie gesagt letztes Jahr war der Grenzrang im 2. ADH ca. 450.

----------


## Abitussi10

damn... das hrt sich ja net gut an  :Frown:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> damn... das hrt sich ja net gut an


Warum? Das wre doch fantastisch! Dann wren wir beide ja drin. Vorausgesetzt es wre auch wirklich so. Dann wren letztes Jahr alle reingekommen die im 1. ADH nen Rang bis ca. 1000 hatten. Weit du was ich meine?

----------


## Abitussi10

@ fallen: Hab deinen Beitrag grad nochmal durchgelesen und nun erst richtig verstanden. War ein missverstndnis von meiner Seite, dachte der Grenzrang verringert sich nochmal und ich muss dann noch mehr Pltze gut machen - ist noch zu frh^^

Hahahaha

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @ fallen: Hab deinen Beitrag grad nochmal durchgelesen und nun erst richtig verstanden. War ein missverstndnis von meiner Seite, dachte der Grenzrang verringert sich nochmal und ich muss dann noch mehr Pltze gut machen - ist noch zu frh^^
> 
> Hahahaha


Nene also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist der aktuelle Rang 635 im 2ADH Rang 1 und angenommen der Grenzragn wre dann Rang 300 dann wre der aktuelle Rang 934 der letzte der noch dabei ist.
Aber gut vorstellen kann ich mir das schon dann wren ca. 750 Leute die theoretisch in Homburg genommen wurden an anderen Unis genommen. Bei ber 8500 Pltzen insgesamt wrde das schon passen. 
Mir is alles egal hauptsache der neue Grenzrang ist mind. 282 *g*

----------


## Jonny1990

@fallenangel30487

Um zu vergleichen, wie es letztes Jahr war und diesmal sein knnte, folgende Frage:
- Wie gro war der Grenzwert im 1. ADH? (Homburg)
- Welche Ziffer hattest du im 1. ADH?
- Wie gro war der Grenzwert im 2. ADH?

Aus der Differenz zwischen 1. und 2. ADH kann man sehen, wie viele Rangpltze man zwischen dem 1. und dem 2. ADH realistisch gewinnen kann.

----------


## Abitussi10

Mein Gott, dass das alles so kompliziert ist!

Und das schlimmste is, dass net mal die Unis Bescheid wissen *lach* Hahahahaha!

----------


## DocMartin

Meint ihr, man kann bei einem AWG Zeitraum vom 1.-14. damit rechnen, auch schon vor dem 23. direkt bei der Uni was zu erfahren?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @fallenangel30487
> 
> Um zu vergleichen, wie es letztes Jahr war und diesmal sein knnte, folgende Frage:
> - Wie gro war der Grenzwert im 1. ADH? (Homburg)
> - Welche Ziffer hattest du im 1. ADH?
> - Wie gro war der Grenzwert im 2. ADH?
> 
> Aus der Differenz zwischen 1. und 2. ADH kann man sehen, wie viele Rangpltze man zwischen dem 1. und dem 2. ADH realistisch gewinnen kann.


1 adh ca. 600
mein rang ca. 1200
grenzrang 2. adh ca. 450 
mein rang ca. 650

----------


## ~Scarlett~

@fallen

Deine Theorie klingt gut. Das wre ja der Hammer...dann wren die 13 Leute doch wirklich machbar. Aber ich versteh's einfach immer noch nicht wie's sein kann, dass 'ne Uni 180 Pltze berbucht....Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, dass so viele absagen. ( Wobei... habt ihr die eine bei Popstars gesehen? Htte 'nen Platz fr Medizin und macht jetzt lieber bei Popstars mit...ich mchte das jetzt nicht bewerten^^ )

----------


## DocMartin

Unglaublich aber wahr, ich hab ungefhr 5 Minuten Unterschichtentv geguckt und genau die Szene gesehen  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber ob die wirklich nen Platz hatte? Klang fr mich eher so nach "Oah rztin werden, voll cooooool!!!! Wie, da braucht man Apithur fr?"

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @fallen
> 
> Deine Theorie klingt gut. Das wre ja der Hammer...dann wren die 13 Leute doch wirklich machbar. Aber ich versteh's einfach immer noch nicht wie's sein kann, dass 'ne Uni 180 Pltze berbucht....Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, dass so viele absagen. ( Wobei... habt ihr die eine bei Popstars gesehen? Htte 'nen Platz fr Medizin und macht jetzt lieber bei Popstars mit...ich mchte das jetzt nicht bewerten^^ )


Kommt halt drauf an auf welche OP man die Uni setzen kann. Homburg hat jetzt Grenzrang 634 und vergibt ja auch nur ca. 200 Pltze im ADH. Die anderen 434 pltze sind alles frei von leuten die an anderen unis schon genommen wurden. 

...und zu Popstars sag ich jetzt nichts sonste fliegt vor Wut gleich mein Ersatzlapi aus dem Fenster und ich glaube das meine Freundin, der er gehrt dann sehr begeistert ist *g*

----------


## Abitussi10

Das kann ich toppen  :Big Grin: 
War mal auf der Azubi und Studienmesse mit meinem Betrieb. Hab dann en Kumpel besucht (Stand einer Logopdieschule). Da hat ihn doch tatschlich einer: "Ey alter, sag mal wie kann ich Legasteniker werden" hahahhahaha...

@ fallen: Ich bin irgendwie imma noch skeptisch, das wr ja zu schn um wahr zu sein....

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Das kann ich toppen 
> War mal auf der Azubi und Studienmesse mit meinem Betrieb. Hab dann en Kumpel besucht (Stand einer Logopdieschule). Da hat ihn doch tatschlich einer: "Ey alter, sag mal wie kann ich Legasteniker werden" hahahhahaha...
> 
> @ fallen: Ich bin irgendwie imma noch skeptisch, das wr ja zu schn um wahr zu sein....


Ich auch....bin mir halt nicht sicher ob die Tante von hss die mir das so besttigt hat auch wirklich verstanden hat was ich gemeint habe. 

Aber zu dem Popstarsthema....ich kenn noch ne viel geilere Geschichte. In meiner PT Ausbildung war es so dass der Schulsprecher beim Infotag und auch bei Bewerbungsgesprchen des fteren mal dabei war...Da ich 1 Jahr Schulsprecher war wurde mir diese zweifelhafte Ehre auch so teil. Wir hatten da mal eine Bewerberin sitzen die auf die Frage, warum sie denn Masseurin lernen mchte, antwortete:"Ich will Medizin studieren hab aber nur nen Hauptschulabschluss. Wegen meiner schlechten Noten bin ich an der Hauptschule nicht in den A Kurs gekommen und konnte dann auch keine Mittlere Reife machen. Und an der Berufsschule fr MR bin ich auch nicht genommen worden. Dann hab ich mir berlegt ich lern nen Med. Beruf und mach dann HM ohne Abi" Als ich ihr dann mal erklrt hab dass du MR brauchst + Beruf mit mind. nem Abschluss von 2,5 fand sie die Idee auch nicht mehr so toll...

----------


## Jonny1990

@fallenangel

Zu deinem Beitrag zu den Grenzrngen:

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, waren in Homburg beim letzten ADH (2009) 600 Rnge zwischen Zulassung und deiner Nichtzulassung.
Im 2. ADH waren es nur noch 200 Rnge.

Das heit: Wer in Homburg 400 Rnge Differenz zur Zualssung hatte, wurde im 2. ADH noch genommen.

Wenn das so richtig gedacht ist und es in diesem Jahr ja nicht so viele nderungen gegeben hat, dann htten noch ne ganze Menge Leute Chancen im 2. ADH.

hnliches gilt dann auch fr andere Unis, wie z.B. Dsseldorf oder Gieen, die auch nicht so oft als erste OP gewhlt wurden.

Ist das so richtig gedacht??

----------


## queenluna

hey, aber das kommt hin...letztes ws war in mannheim zb der grenzrang bei 75 im 2. adh, dabei nimmt die uni ja so ca. 115 leute auf. kann also gut sein mit dem aufrutschen auf den rngen, also jetziger platz hinter dem grenzrang im 1. adh = 1. rang im 2. adh, und dann ist halt nur die frage, wo der grenzrang im 2. adh ist. und ich denke, es stimmt schon, dass ja auch auf den rngen, die momentan hinter dem grenzrang sind, leute stehen, die schon jetzt rausgestrichen sind (wie ja auch bei den rngen, die vor dem grenzrang liegen), also der rang gar nicht so viel aussagt. cool  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @fallenangel
> 
> Zu deinem Beitrag zu den Grenzrngen:
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, waren in Homburg beim letzten ADH (2009) 600 Rnge zwischen Zulassung und deiner Nichtzulassung.
> Im 2. ADH waren es nur noch 200 Rnge.
> 
> Das heit: Wer in Homburg 400 Rnge Differenz zur Zualssung hatte, wurde im 2. ADH noch genommen.
> 
> ...


Genau so hab ich mir das auch gedacht und wie gesagt hatte dann auch mal bei hss nachgefragt und die meinten ja das wre so. Aber wie gesagt die nette Dame am Telefon war ziemlich verpeilt und ich bin mir nicht so sicher ob sie berhaupt verstanden hat was ich von ihr wollte *g*

----------


## Geerthe

ich glaube die Leute von der zvs sind unseren Gedankengngen so manches mal nicht gewachsen, weil es sie nicht persnlich betriff.

----------


## Jonny1990

Lasst uns noch mal berlegen, wer alles noch Pltze frei machen kann - Hoffnungen fr die, die den Grenzrang an Ihrer Uni zwischen 1 und ca. 300 Punkten verpasst haben:

Zwischenzeitlich, zwischen dem 1. (2.9.) und dem 2. ADH 23.9. knnen Pltze frei werden:

- wenn jmd. Zividienst oder BW macht, z.B. ab 1.10.
- pltzlich keine Lust mehr hat, Medizin zu studieren :dumdiddeldum...: 
- wenn jmd. in Bonn oder Dsseldorf oder Homburg z.B. OP 2, 3 oder 4 hat bei ABi-DN besser als 1,5 bzw. 1,6 und dann im 2.ADH einen Platz mit seiner OP 1 bekommt -> Es kann jemand aufrcken
- wenn jmd. einen Studienplatz in einer der 7 Hochschulen bekommt, die noch gar keine Pltze vergeben haben (Duisbur, Berlin usw.) und dort OP 1 hat

Aber: Bei denen, die bislang nicht zum Zuge kamen, aber mit DN 1,5 knapp gescheitert sind (Aufrcker), sehe ich wenig Chancen, dass die ablehnen, denn die werden mit 1,5 oder 1,6 eh nur an ganz wneiger Unis zum Erfolg kommen. :hmmm...: 

Wie seht ihr die Sache??

----------


## queenluna

was wrn wenn jemand homburg etc. auf op6 hat, und dann an seiner op2-5 nen platz bekommt? das war ja vorhin schon so n bisschen mal die frage^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Lasst uns noch mal berlegen, wer alles noch Pltze frei machen kann - Hoffnungen fr die, die den Grenzrang an Ihrer Uni zwischen 1 und ca. 300 Punkten verpasst haben:
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich, zwischen dem 1. (2.9.) und dem 2. ADH 23.9. knnen Pltze frei werden:
> 
> - wenn jmd. Zividienst oder BW macht, z.B. ab 1.10.
> - pltzlich keine Lust mehr hat, Medizin zu studieren
> - wenn jmd. in Bonn oder Dsseldorf oder Homburg z.B. OP 2, 3 oder 4 hat bei ABi-DN besser als 1,5 bzw. 1,6 und dann im 2.ADH einen Platz mit seiner OP 1 bekommt -> Es kann jemand aufrcken
> - wenn jmd. einen Studienplatz in einer der 7 Hochschulen bekommt, die noch gar keine Pltze vergeben haben (Duisbur, Berlin usw.) und dort OP 1 hat
> 
> ...


Ich denke dass ganz viele mit mit Homburg auf Platz 5 oder 6 haben. Einfach als Absicherung. Sieht man ja alleine da dran dass ber 400 Leute auf der Liste waren die letztenlich an einer besseren OP genommen wurden. Auch bei den 1,6ern oder 1,7er sind garantiert viele dabei die Homburg auf der Liste hatten, jetzt aber schon in FFM, Mannheim, HD usw. genommen wurden. Das heit wenn man Rang 900 hat sind vieleicht nur noch 50 Leute vor dir die berhaupt noch auf Homburg warten. 
Von den aktuell schon vergebenen Pltzen werden fr die 2. Stufe, laut ZVS Info vom letzten Jahr ca. 50-100 Pltze frei. Deswegen finde ich es schon logisch dass da noch einige nachrcken, vor allem in Homburg. Wie gesagt letztes Jahr war der 2. Grenzrang ca. 450!!!!! Und der erste war dort auch irgendwas mit 600. 

Und auch was queenluna da mit Mannheim geschrieben hat, wrde ja wieder dazu passen. Da wurden vieleicht noch 25 Pltze frei von Leuten die an OP 1 genommen wurden, oder noch Zivi Bund oder what ever machen. 
Das der letzte hatte dann Rang 75. Da kann es doch gut sein dass bei Unis die alle OPs zulassen der 2. Grenzrang wesentlich hher ist.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> was wrn wenn jemand homburg etc. auf op6 hat, und dann an seiner op2-5 nen platz bekommt? das war ja vorhin schon so n bisschen mal die frage^^


Der macht dann den reservierten Platz in Homburg frei. Und laut ZVS sind das jedes Jahr zw. 1 und 2 adh ca. 50-100 Leute die so im 2. adh noch vergeben werden.

----------


## queenluna

> Da kann es doch gut sein dass bei Unis die alle OPs zulassen der 2. Grenzrang wesentlich hher ist.


das wird auch 100% so sein. und ich glaube auch, dass viele homburg, ulm, bochum etc. als absicherung noch mit reingenommen haben, ist ja auch keine op mit verschenkt, was soll da fr die leute also passieren!

----------


## queenluna

> Der macht dann den reservierten Platz in Homburg frei. Und laut ZVS sind das jedes Jahr zw. 1 und 2 adh ca. 50-100 Leute die so im 2. adh noch vergeben werden.


ah, ok, danke, irgendwie war mir das unklar^^
die zahlen machen mir mut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> die zahlen machen mir mut


Mir auch *g*

----------


## Jonny1990

@fallenangel
Auch bei den 1,6ern oder 1,7er sind garantiert viele dabei die Homburg auf der Liste hatten, jetzt aber schon in FFM, Mannheim, HD usw. genommen wurden. Das heit wenn man Rang 900 hat sind vieleicht nur noch 50 Leute vor dir die berhaupt noch auf Homburg warten.


Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. 
Wieso soll von den 1,6ern oder 1,7ern jmd. in FFm, HD oder MA genommen worden sein? Lt. bersicht bei Hochschulstart.de ist Homburg mit 1,6 am mildesten, alle anderen liegen bei 1.5 oder besser.
Ein hnliches Problem ergibt sich in Dsseldorf oder Bochum (DN 1,5).

----------


## Geerthe

Moin ,

ich wrde gern die Auswahlgrenzen in der 1. Stufe des AdH s fr das WS 2009/10 wissen.
ich kann sie im Moment nicht finden.
hat jemand von euch einen link fr mich?

Geerthe

----------


## queenluna

@ jonny: weil in hd, ma und ffm nicht die note zhlt, sondern es nach punkten geht. in ma zb kann man durchaus auch mitm 2er-abi reinkommen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @fallenangel
> Auch bei den 1,6ern oder 1,7er sind garantiert viele dabei die Homburg auf der Liste hatten, jetzt aber schon in FFM, Mannheim, HD usw. genommen wurden. Das heit wenn man Rang 900 hat sind vieleicht nur noch 50 Leute vor dir die berhaupt noch auf Homburg warten.
> 
> 
> Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. 
> Wieso soll von den 1,6ern oder 1,7ern jmd. in FFm, HD oder MA genommen worden sein? Lt. bersicht bei Hochschulstart.de ist Homburg mit 1,6 am mildesten, alle anderen liegen bei 1.5 oder besser.
> Ein hnliches Problem ergibt sich in Dsseldorf oder Bochum (DN 1,5).


also ich kenne einige die mit 1,6 oder schlechter dort genommen wurden. Die haben halt die entsprechenden LKs, nen guten TMS, oder eine Ausbildung.
Es gibt ja genug Unis die das bercksichtigen, Homburg ja aber nicht. Ne Freundin die hat jetzt jetzt schon ne Zusage fr FFM und die hat 1,7 + Dienst, Bio und Franz. LK.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Moin ,
> 
> ich wrde gern die Auswahlgrenzen in der 1. Stufe des AdH s fr das WS 2009/10 wissen.
> ich kann sie im Moment nicht finden.
> hat jemand von euch einen link fr mich?
> 
> Geerthe


Die sind nicht mehr online. Wei nur dass es im Saarland letztes Jahr in der 1. Stufe auch 1.6 waren.

----------


## Geerthe

also wirklich einfach weg und ich dachte schon ich htte getrumt

----------


## hulahopp

> also wirklich einfach weg und ich dachte schon ich htte getrumt


Was willst du wissen? Ich hab sie ausgedruckt.

----------


## Jonny1990

Mich wrden Dsseldorf und Bonn interessieren (WS 09-10; 1. ADH) :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## hulahopp

> Mich wrden Dsseldorf und Bonn interessieren (WS 09-10; 1. ADH)


Sorry, ich dachte ihr meint 10/11, denn die sind ja noch da. Sorry

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1170 
oder meint ihr das? Sehe gerade, ist das 2. AdH. Ist heute nicht mein Tag.

----------


## -Pluto-

Hier gucken knnt ihr selbst, hab nmlich keine Lust es fr euch raussuchen!!!

:P


http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=322


Achso sry, hab das 1.Adh bersehen!!! ^^

Naja grundstzlich waren die ca. 1/10 bis 2/10 besser im ersten Adh.  NUr in den letzten Jahren blieb er meist immer gleich :/

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei den downloads ist aber auch immer nur das 2. ADH angegeben. 
Ich glaub ich hab die alte Liste noch auf meinem Lapi bzw. auf der externen. Wenn ich lust hab die an den Ersatzlapi anzuschlieen schau ich spter mal nach.

----------


## hulahopp

Beitrag gelscht, weil Bldsinn. Gehe jetzt schlafen. War ein harter Tag.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Bist du sicher, dass das Verfahren da schon genauso ablief? Manche Unis wurden da vielleicht noch nicht durch die ZVS verteilt, z.B. Kiel, Bonn, Dsseldorf? Deshalb knnte dort "nein" stehen bei der Vorauswahl am 12.8. (Hauptverfahren), entspricht vielleicht AdH 1.Stufe, am 23.9. dann AdH 2  und am 6.10. war dann das Nachrckverfahren mit den entgltigen DNs.


HM ist ein Bundesweit beschrnkter Studiengang, bie dem schon seit einer Ewigkeit die Pltze von der ZVS vergeben werden. Dadran liegt es ganz sicher nicht. 12.8 ist ganz sicher Vorauswahl.

----------


## Bostonier

mich wrden die ncs im ersten durchgang der letzten jahre von mnchen interessieren.  :Grinnnss!: 

wrde auch einen  :Keks:  springen lassen  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## nooby5

Guckst du hier......z. B. von  WS 2009, 1. ADH

http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=972

----------


## Bostonier

danke dir ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Sag mal hast du auch den link zu dem Jahr vorher also 2008/2009?

----------


## Die Niere

> Was ist Lderach?


Die beste schweizer Schoggi die gibt...

http://www.laederach.ch/de/

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Die beste schweizer Schoggi die gibt...
> 
> http://www.laederach.ch/de/


mmmmm..... sieht echt legger aus *g* Ich liebe Schokolade.... ist zz mein liebster Begleiter...gut gegen Frust in jeglichen Lebenslagen *g* ...nur nicht zu viel davon naschen *g*

----------


## Tarwah

Noch niee davon gehrt. Gibt's die nur in der Schweiz zu kaufen?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Noch niee davon gehrt. Gibt's die nur in der Schweiz zu kaufen?


Nein die gibts in eigenen Geschften und ausgesuchten Karstadtfilialen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Kennt ihr die Pralinen von dieser ARD Kochstudio Tante aus Heidelberg? Die hat so ein kleines Geschaeft in einem Dorft in der Naehe von Heidelberg... Die sind so der Hammer!

Irgendwie kann ich gerade keine ae mehr schreiben und auf dem Frageyeichen kommt ein _ und auf dem z ein y hilfe wie bekomm ich das dann wieder weg?

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Kennt ihr die Pralinen von dieser ARD Kochstudio Tante aus Heidelberg? Die hat so ein kleines Geschaeft in einem Dorft in der Naehe von Heidelberg... Die sind so der Hammer!
> 
> Irgendwie kann ich gerade keine ae mehr schreiben und auf dem Frageyeichen kommt ein _ und auf dem z ein y hilfe wie bekomm ich das dann wieder weg?


Deine Tastatur wird wohl auf englisches Layout umgestellt sein, hast dun Mac oder Windoof (Win7, Xp, ...) Rechner?

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Irgendwie kann ich gerade keine ae mehr schreiben und auf dem Frageyeichen kommt ein _ und auf dem z ein y hilfe wie bekomm ich das dann wieder weg?


Die Tastatur auf deutsch zurckstellen.

----------


## Tarwah

> Kennt ihr die Pralinen von dieser ARD Kochstudio Tante aus Heidelberg? Die hat so ein kleines Geschaeft in einem Dorft in der Naehe von Heidelberg... Die sind so der Hammer!
> 
> Irgendwie kann ich gerade keine ae mehr schreiben und auf dem Frageyeichen kommt ein _ und auf dem z ein y hilfe wie bekomm ich das dann wieder weg?


Drck Alt+Diesen Pfeil berm Strg - dann msste deine Tastatur wieder deutsch sein.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja danke es geht wieder!
Ich kenn mich mit dem Teil nicht so, der gehrt einer Freundin und ich hab mir den ausgeliehen weil meiner in Reperatur ist. Die hat halt Vista drauf und damit komm ich irgendwie nicht so richtig klar *g*

Das sind brigens die Pralinen die ich meinte. Die gibts nur in Dilsberg in der Nhe von Heidelberg. 
http://www.das-beste-zum-schluss.com/

----------


## Die Niere

> Noch niee davon gehrt. Gibt's die nur in der Schweiz zu kaufen?


Bis vor einigen Jahren gab es die nur in der Schweiz und ganz wenigen Filialen in Stdten wie Berlin, Paris, New York, Tokio usw. zu kaufen, aber inzwischen haben sie ziemlich expandiert und wie oben schon geschrieben, kann man sie inzwischen auch in kleineren Stdten bekommen und sie haben ein weltweites Vertriebsnetzwerk.

Begonnen hat alles noch in Ennenda im Glarner Land, wo man zweimal die Woche sogar ne Betriebsbesichtigung machen kann  :Grinnnss!: . Schlussendlich verdammt teuer, aber auch verdammt gut.

----------


## Jonny1990

@noobie5
@fallenangel

ADH 1. Stufe WS 09-10 (Anfang September 2009)
Vielen Dank fr das Einstellen der Ergebnisse des 1. ADH.

Mich wrde interessieren, wie viele Grenzrnge man im 2. ADH in Dsseldorf damals noch nach vorne gerckt ist.
Homburg haben wir ja gehrt - da waren es 400.
Wei einer, wie es in Dsseldorf war??

----------


## Palimpalim

Aaaaalsoooo, ich hab da mal ne Frage  :Grinnnss!: 
Bei Ranggleichheit wird ja bekanntlich ein Rang zugelost. Wird da an jeder Uni einzeln gelost, oder ist dieses Los an allen AdHs dann dasselbe? Ich hab ja fr Gieen eines der schlechtesten, kann das aber fr Mnchen bsp. ganz anders sein?

----------


## Sophia_91

> @noobie5
> @fallenangel
> 
> ADH 1. Stufe WS 09-10 (Anfang September 2009)
> Vielen Dank fr das Einstellen der Ergebnisse des 1. ADH.
> 
> Mich wrde interessieren, wie viele Grenzrnge man im 2. ADH in Dsseldorf damals noch nach vorne gerckt ist.
> Homburg haben wir ja gehrt - da waren es 400.
> Wei einer, wie es in Dsseldorf war??


wurde dann nach dem grenzrang 400 aufgerckt oder von der tatschlichen anzahl an studienpltzen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Aaaaalsoooo, ich hab da mal ne Frage 
> Bei Ranggleichheit wird ja bekanntlich ein Rang zugelost. Wird da an jeder Uni einzeln gelost, oder ist dieses Los an allen AdHs dann dasselbe? Ich hab ja fr Gieen eines der schlechtesten, kann das aber fr Mnchen bsp. ganz anders sein?


Ja du kommst bei jeder Uni einen anderen Platz. Kann gut sein dass du in Gieen einfach ein schlechtes Los hast und in Mnchen ein super Los. 
Wobei losen kann man das ganze ja nich nenne, das luft ja alles ber PC ab. Is auch ganz gut so...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> wurde dann nach dem grenzrang 400 aufgerckt oder von der tatschlichen anzahl an studienpltzen?


Dabei gehts nur um den Grenzrang. Homburg vergibt ja nur ca. 200 Pltze bers ADH und davon laut ZVS ca. 50-100 im 2. ADH (das sind zum Groteil ehemals reservierte Pltze aus dem 1. ADH)

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ja du kommst bei jeder Uni einen anderen Platz. Kann gut sein dass du in Gieen einfach ein schlechtes Los hast und in Mnchen ein super Los. 
> Wobei losen kann man das ganze ja nich nenne, das luft ja alles ber PC ab. Is auch ganz gut so...



Ui, ui, ui, dann ist ja noch ne Miniminiminichance vorhanden. Aber ich hab meine Ich-hab-keinen-Platz-Depriphase berwunden und bin jetzt in ner Zwickmhle, was ich jetzt mach. Entweder im SoSe bewerben, sollte ja vllt. klappen, weil ich ja dann auch den Ausbildungsbonus htte und somit in Erlangen bsp. auf 1,5 km. Oder glaubt ihr, dass dann der NC um 0,2 steigt? Die ganz guten sind ja jetzt im WiSe schon weg.

----------


## Jonny1990

> Guckst du hier......z. B. von  WS 2009, 1. ADH
> 
> http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=972


ADH 1. Stufe WS 2009-10 und WS 2010-11 im Vergleich

Dank an Nooby5.
Aber was ich sehe, macht mich eher depressiv. Fast berall ist die DN zwischen 1. und 2. ADH gleich geblieben (Kln, Bonn, Dssledorf, Aachen usw.). das heit - die Chancen doch noch zum Zuge zu koemmen, sind fr uns leider, leider mies...

----------


## pottmed

Und die meisten AdHs haben leicht angezogen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Sophia_91

> Dabei gehts nur um den Grenzrang. Homburg vergibt ja nur ca. 200 Pltze bers ADH und davon laut ZVS ca. 50-100 im 2. ADH (das sind zum Groteil ehemals reservierte Pltze aus dem 1. ADH)


krass... und vom grenzrang aus noch 400 pltze...
ich tu mir immer noch schwer vorzustellen, wie soooo viele leute da noch abspringen knnen.

----------


## Ulixes

> krass... und vom grenzrang aus noch 400 pltze...
> ich tu mir immer noch schwer vorzustellen, wie soooo viele leute da noch abspringen knnen.


Denk mal an Zivildienst (zumindest lsst es einen hoffen ;) )

----------


## fallenangel30487

> krass... und vom grenzrang aus noch 400 pltze...
> ich tu mir immer noch schwer vorzustellen, wie soooo viele leute da noch abspringen knnen.


Das hat ja nix mit dem Abspringen zu tun. Viele von den jetzt vergebenen Pltzen sind reservierte, von Leuten die sich jetzt noch auf OP 1-??? verbessern knnen. Jetzt ist der Grenzrang ja auch 634 also sind davon ca. 434 Pltze nicht mehr belegt weil diese Leute die Homburg auf der Liste hatten schon an einer besseren OP genommen werden konnten. Hab vorhin nochmal nachgeschaut der 2. Grenzrang war 453 und mein Rang war 616.

----------


## DocMartin

Irgendwie hab ich das immer noch nicht kapiert...

Jeder Rang steht doch fr einen Bewerber oder? Aber z.B. hat doch nur zweihundert Pltze, wie kann da der Grenzrang, also der Rang, bis zu dem man genommen wurde bei 4xx liegen?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Irgendwie hab ich das immer noch nicht kapiert...
> 
> Jeder Rang steht doch fr einen Bewerber oder? Aber z.B. hat doch nur zweihundert Pltze, wie kann da der Grenzrang, also der Rang, bis zu dem man genommen wurde bei 4xx liegen?


@ Doc

WIe lief dein Bewerbungsgesprch???
Du hast dich doch auch in Gieen beworben? Was hast du dort fr eine Rang?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Irgendwie hab ich das immer noch nicht kapiert...
> 
> Jeder Rang steht doch fr einen Bewerber oder? Aber z.B. hat doch nur zweihundert Pltze, wie kann da der Grenzrang, also der Rang, bis zu dem man genommen wurde bei 4xx liegen?



Weil jeder der 6 Unis auf der Liste hat auch auf 6 Listen ist und wenn jemand Homburg auf 6 hat aber an op 1 genommen wurde ist fliegt er in homburg von der liste und der name wird einfach gestrichen und die nummer ist nicht mehr belegt. 
z.b
nr. 1 julia 1,0 ist an op 1 genommen also ist platz 1 leer
2 -20 genauso
21 ist an op 1 noch nicht genommen worden und hat nen res. platz in homburg
22 -25 sind wieder frei
120 hat hom auf op 1 und ist genommen worden...
634 heit einfach dass ca. 434 leute schon an op 1 genommen wurden und somit die rnge nicht belegt sind.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Weil jeder der 6 Unis auf der Liste hat auch auf 6 Listen ist und wenn jemand Homburg auf 6 hat aber an op 1 genommen wurde ist fliegt er in homburg von der liste und der name wird einfach gestrichen und die nummer ist nicht mehr belegt. 
> z.b
> nr. 1 julia 1,0 ist an op 1 genommen also ist platz 1 leer
> 2 -20 genauso
> 21 ist an op 1 noch nicht genommen worden und hat nen res. platz in homburg
> 22 -25 sind wieder frei
> 120 hat hom auf op 1 und ist genommen worden...
> 634 heit einfach dass ca. 434 leute schon an op 1 genommen wurden und somit die rnge nicht belegt sind.


Hab jetzt nochmal ne Frage (heute ist groer Fragetag  :hmmm...: )
Bei Homburg ist der NC ja von 1.6 o. Dienst auf 1,7 m. Dienst vom 1. AdH zum 2. AdH gefallen. Bei Gieen war das ja von 1,5 o. D. auf 1,6 o. D. 
KAnn man dann sagen, dass mehr Leute in Gieen nachgerutscht sind, weil ja der NC letztendlich auch weiter gefallen ist? Kann man irgendwo nachlesen, wie das mit den grenzrngen in den letzen Jahren war??? ISt es denn auch wahrscheinlicher, dass an einer Uni mit vielen Studienpltzen (bsp. Mnchen) mehr Leute nachrcken als an einer kleinen Uni???

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hab jetzt nochmal ne Frage (heute ist groer Fragetag )
> Bei Homburg ist der NC ja von 1.6 o. Dienst auf 1,7 m. Dienst vom 1. AdH zum 2. AdH gefallen. Bei Gieen war das ja von 1,5 o. D. auf 1,6 o. D. 
> KAnn man dann sagen, dass mehr Leute in Gieen nachgerutscht sind, weil ja der NC letztendlich auch weiter gefallen ist? Kann man irgendwo nachlesen, wie das mit den grenzrngen in den letzen Jahren war??? ISt es denn auch wahrscheinlicher, dass an einer Uni mit vielen Studienpltzen (bsp. Mnchen) mehr Leute nachrcken als an einer kleinen Uni???


Ne du weit ja nich wieviele in Gieen mit 1,5 im 1.ADH reingekommen waren und wieviel mit 1,6 o. D vieleicht war das nur einer oder so.

Du kannst hier im Forum mal suchen es gibt nen Fred vom letzten Jahr der heit Bescheide zum 23.9 und einer mit 2.9 da stehen Rnge und Grenzrnge vom letzten Jahr drin. Ich hab auch schon gesucht aber fast nur welche vom 2. ADH gefunden.

----------


## Sophia_91

und ich hab auch nochmal ne frage  :Grinnnss!: 
wei jm die grenzpunktzahl von frankfurt sicher?
das sieht nmlich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so schlecht aus..

----------


## fallenangel30487

> und ich hab auch nochmal ne frage 
> wei jm die grenzpunktzahl von frankfurt sicher?
> das sieht nmlich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so schlecht aus..


432-ne Freundin von mir hat gestern angerufen die hat 444 Punkte und ist in FFM genommen worden, laut ZVS wre wohl die Grenzpunktzahl 432 gewesen. Die hat brigens auch "nur" 1,7. *g*

----------


## Sophia_91

cool... ich hab nmlich auch 432... vielleicht klappt dann frankfurt doch noch. das wr echt geil!!
wieso bewirbts du dich nicht in frankfurt? wenn du davor praktikum machst hast du doch bestimmt auch ne hbsche punktzahl oder?!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> cool... ich hab nmlich auch 432... vielleicht klappt dann frankfurt doch noch. das wr echt geil!!
> wieso bewirbts du dich nicht in frankfurt? wenn du davor praktikum machst hast du doch bestimmt auch ne hbsche punktzahl oder?!


Hab mein Abi auf der BOS 2 gemacht da gibts keine LKs. 
Auerdem kann ich zz leider hier nicht wegziehen und muss auf Homburg hoffen.

----------


## Jonny1990

@fallenangel
@queen luna

Is ja schn, dass ihr so genau ber homburg bescheid wisst, aber vll. habt ihr auch ne idee, wie ihr mir helfen knnt.
ich htte gerne folgende info
WS 10/11 *Dsseldorf* DN 1,6 - Grenzrang 1. ADH und *Grenzrang 2. ADH*, evtl. auch Grenzrang Nachrckverfahren.

Wozu das Ganze?
Ich wrde gerne sehen, wie viele Grenzrnge es dort im letzten jahr vorangegangen ist, da sich ja die DN nicht verndert hat. 
Wenn ihr es nicht wisst, habt ihr vll. eine Idee, wie man dies rauskriegen kann :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @fallenangel
> @queen luna
> 
> Is ja schn, dass ihr so genau ber homburg bescheid wisst, aber vll. habt ihr auch ne idee, wie ihr mir helfen knnt.
> ich htte gerne folgende info
> WS 10/11 *Dsseldorf* DN 1,6 - Grenzrang 1. ADH und *Grenzrang 2. ADH*, evtl. auch Grenzrang Nachrckverfahren.
> 
> Wozu das Ganze?
> Ich wrde gerne sehen, wie viele Grenzrnge es dort im letzten jahr vorangegangen ist, da sich ja die DN nicht verndert hat. 
> Wenn ihr es nicht wisst, habt ihr vll. eine Idee, wie man dies rauskriegen kann


Puh keine Ahnung...hatte mich dort nie beworben.
Such doch mal hier im Forum im Bescheide vom 2. September und Bescheide vom 23.9 Fred. Da stehen Rnge und Grenzrnge vom letzten Jahr drin.

----------


## Abitussi10

Hey zusammen  :Grinnnss!: 

Was fr ein schner Tag! 

Nicht mal mehr 3 Wochen sinds nur noch bis zur zweiten Stufe!  ::-winky: 

Wnsche euch allen einen schnen Tag!

Grle

----------


## Abitussi10

> Weil jeder der 6 Unis auf der Liste hat auch auf 6 Listen ist und wenn jemand Homburg auf 6 hat aber an op 1 genommen wurde ist fliegt er in homburg von der liste und der name wird einfach gestrichen und die nummer ist nicht mehr belegt. 
> z.b
> nr. 1 julia 1,0 ist an op 1 genommen also ist platz 1 leer
> 2 -20 genauso
> 21 ist an op 1 noch nicht genommen worden und hat nen res. platz in homburg
> 22 -25 sind wieder frei
> 120 hat hom auf op 1 und ist genommen worden...
> 634 heit einfach dass ca. 434 leute schon an op 1 genommen wurden und somit die rnge nicht belegt sind.


Jetzt hab ich aber doch noch eine Frage:
- unglaublich und nun mag sie mir nicht mehr einfallen... Ah doch jetzt: Das ist doch dann aber wahrscheinlich von Jahr zu Jahr unterschiedlich, oder? Je nachdem wie die Leutchen ihre OP-Liste aufstellen? Oder nimmt die ZVS da "pauschal" irgendwelche Werte bzw. Erfahrungswerte??? Ach eigentlich ists ja auch net so wichtig, ist mir nur gerade eingefallen...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Jetzt hab ich aber doch noch eine Frage:
> - unglaublich und nun mag sie mir nicht mehr einfallen... Ah doch jetzt: Das ist doch dann aber wahrscheinlich von Jahr zu Jahr unterschiedlich, oder? Je nachdem wie die Leutchen ihre OP-Liste aufstellen? Oder nimmt die ZVS da "pauschal" irgendwelche Werte bzw. Erfahrungswerte??? Ach eigentlich ists ja auch net so wichtig, ist mir nur gerade eingefallen...


So richtig hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden was du meinst. Aber das mit den 634 ist ja keine Schtzung oder so ist ja der akt. Grenzrang und da wir ja wissen dass im ADH ca. 200 Pltze vergeben werden mssen folglich ca. 434 Rnge nicht mehr belegt sein.

----------


## Abitussi10

ja meine Frage ist, woher die 634 kommt...
Das wird also bei jedem Auswahlverfahren neu berechnet? Also die Hhe der "berbuchung" der Anzahl der Studienpltze. Was fr eine grssliche Ausdrucksweise^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ja meine Frage ist, woher die 634 kommt...
> Das wird also bei jedem Auswahlverfahren neu berechnet? Also die Hhe der "berbuchung" der Anzahl der Studienpltze. Was fr eine grssliche Ausdrucksweise^^


Das hat mit berbuchung nix zu tun. Die Zahl ist einfach das Ergebnis von Angebot und Nachfrage. Es werden 200 Pltze bers ADH vergeben. Da ja nicht jeder Rang belegt ist kann sein dass die effektive Nr. 200 den Rang 634 hat. So kommt hss auf den Grenzrang. Der is natrlich an jeder Uni und in jedem Jahr verschieden. Diese hohen Differenzen zw. Pltzen und Grenzrang sind hauptschlich bei typ. OP6 Unis wie Gieen oder Homburg.

----------


## Abitussi10

Ein Lichtlein geht auf  :Top: 

Danke fallen!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Oh man...zz wei ich gar nicht so recht was ich denken soll...Hab vorhin mal bei hss angerufen weil ich noch was wegen meinem Dienst wissen wollte und hab bei der Gelegenheit grad mal noch gefragt ob es denn noch realistisch ist dass der NC auf 1,7 geht. Die Frau am Telefon meinte, die denke schon dass noch ein paar mit 1,7 rein kommen obs fr 1,7 ohne Dienst noch reicht wre schwer zu sagen. Und zu den Rngen meinte sie, ehrlicherweise htte sie davon nicht so die Ahnung, das wrden andere Sachbearbeiter eher bescheid wissen. Sie wr ja "nur" Callcenter Agend.

----------


## Abitussi10

Drcke dir auf jeden Fall gaaaanz fest die Daumen, Fallen  ::-winky: 

Lass den Kopf nicht hngen!!!

----------


## queenluna

> Und zu den Rngen meinte sie, ehrlicherweise htte sie davon nicht so die Ahnung


 :Grinnnss!:  na, wenigstens gibt sie's zu *g*

ja, kopf hoch, fallenangel (aber das sagen dir wahrscheinlich alle...hoffe es hilft trotzdem noch ein wenig)!! du hast doch 1,7 mit dienst, oder? und ich denke, dass die auch bei ihren ausknften eher zurckhaltend sind, also eher zu schlechte prognosen abgeben als zu gute....

----------


## Julia=)

so ich hab mal euren Ratschlag befolgt und der ZVS ne Mail geschrieben :Smilie:  
naja die Antwort war auch wirklich detailliert, aber nicht gerade das, worauf ich gehofft habe. Zumindest bei Marburg war ich mir echt sicher, dass ich nicht so weit entfernt bin...
"Ihre Chancen fr die zweite Stufe knnen wir leider nicht einschtzen, auch die Rnge helfen dabei nur wenig.
Hier wie gewnscht trotzdem die Rnge:

Marburg: Ihr Rang: 1247 / Grenzrang: 970

Aachen: 752 / 399

Kln: 856 / 295

Erlangen-Nrnberg: 1038 / 650

Mit freundlichen Gren
Gruppe 02"

 :kotzen:

----------


## DocMartin

> so ich hab mal euren Ratschlag befolgt und der ZVS ne Mail geschrieben 
> naja die Antwort war auch wirklich detailliert, aber nicht gerade das, worauf ich gehofft habe. Zumindest bei Marburg war ich mir echt sicher, dass ich nicht so weit entfernt bin...
> "Ihre Chancen fr die zweite Stufe knnen wir leider nicht einschtzen, auch die Rnge helfen dabei nur wenig.
> Hier wie gewnscht trotzdem die Rnge:
> 
> Marburg: Ihr Rang: 1247 / Grenzrang: 970
> 
> Aachen: 752 / 399
> 
> ...


Mit welchem Abischnitt?

----------


## Julia=)

leider nur 1,5

----------


## Geerthe

leider nur 1,5-----------

hey , da ist doch ein super Abi

du tust ja gerade so, als ob man sich fr ein 1,5er Abi schmen mte.

an dem System ist etwas falsch, wenn es so weit kommt.

----------


## queenluna

das find ich aber auch...wobei dir das wahrscheinlich auch nicht weiterhilft. hast du dich nur an diesen unis beworben? haben die unis irgendwelche ops vorausgesetzt? vllt geht ja noch was...drcke die daumen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Julia=)

ja ich hab nur die vier genommen^^ hoffe das stellt sich jetzt nicht als fehler heraus, aber wirklich anders wre es ja nur im saarland gewesen uuund naja^^ da wollte ich dann nicht so umbedingt hin

kln und aachen haben beide op 1-3 glaub ich, marburg und erlangen nicht :Smilie:  

das ist echt reiner psychoterror, diese elende warterei!!

----------


## Sophia_91

glaubt ihr, dass in frankfurt die grenzpunktzahl auch noch sinkt bis zum 2. adh?
ein einziger punkt wrd mir da nmlich schon reichen...

----------


## Geerthe

ist es nicht irre , ein einziger Punkt??????????

----------


## Sophia_91

> ist es nicht irre , ein einziger Punkt??????????


ja, ich hab nmlich genau die grenzpunktzahl 432.
also, was meint ihr?
ich kanns nmlich nicht wirklich einschtzen, weil ja jeder frankfurt auf op 1 oder op 2 hat.

----------


## JoeSixpack

Wei jemand, bis zu welchem Rang im letzten Jahr in Mnster genommen wurde? Bin nmlich auf Rang 93 und der Grenzrang im 1. AdH ist 74. Zum Glck habe ich nen Platz in Aachen schon sicher ::-winky:  aber Mnster wre halt Ne Stufe cooler^^

----------


## Currywurstesser

> leider nur 1,5


Also bisher war der Sprung von ADH 1 bis ADH 2 erfahrungsgem ja etwa 0,1.
Ich wre da mal vorsichtig optimistisch (Marburg). Aber warum hast du nicht sowas wie Bochum oder Dusseldorf reingepackt?

----------


## kingsusu

> glaubt ihr, dass in frankfurt die grenzpunktzahl auch noch sinkt bis zum 2. adh?
> ein einziger punkt wrd mir da nmlich schon reichen...


Wie hoch ist denn die Punktzahl?

----------


## Julia=)

> Also bisher war der Sprung von ADH 1 bis ADH 2 erfahrungsgem ja etwa 0,1.
> Ich wre da mal vorsichtig optimistisch (Marburg). Aber warum hast du nicht sowas wie Bochum oder Dusseldorf reingepackt?


ja ich frage mich momentan auch, wieso ich das nicht gemacht hab^^

----------


## Sophia_91

> Wie hoch ist denn die Punktzahl?


432 ist die grenzpunktzahl und ich hab auch 432. frankfurt ist halt eine op 1 , op2 uni... von daher find ichs schwer einzuschtzen.

----------


## laduda

> 432 ist die grenzpunktzahl und ich hab auch 432. frankfurt ist halt eine op 1 , op2 uni... von daher find ichs schwer einzuschtzen.


Du machst dir bei 432 Punkten sorgen ? Ich habe 429... war 15 Pltze vom Grenzrang entfernt... ich hoffe aber trotzdem, dass ich bei der 2. Stufe genommen werde... Wei einer von euch ob der Grenzrang konstant bleibt? D.h dass wenn er bei der 1. Stufe z.B 100 war bei der 2 Stufe nicht auf 50 kommt?

----------


## laduda

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind habe ich noch eine Frage ^^:

Ich habe gelesen, dass man bei der 1. Stufe am 1. September schon anrufen  und nach den Ergebnissen fragen konnte... wei einer von euch ob das bei der 2. Stufe auch geht und wenn ja wann?

LG

laduda

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich denke, im selben Zeitraum wie beim letzten Mal... 2,3 Tage vorher...

----------


## kingsusu

> Du machst dir bei 432 Punkten sorgen ? Ich habe 429... war 15 Pltze vom Grenzrang entfernt... ich hoffe aber trotzdem, dass ich bei der 2. Stufe genommen werde... Wei einer von euch ob der Grenzrang konstant bleibt? D.h dass wenn er bei der 1. Stufe z.B 100 war bei der 2 Stufe nicht auf 50 kommt?


Denkt ihr, dass 414 Punkte fr ZM reichen?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Sptestens Mittwochs mittags kann man was erfahren, weil sie dann die Bescheide ausdrucken. Aber meistens erfhrt man schon Dienstags was.
vlg fallenangel

----------


## Abitussi10

Das heit also, dass wir noch 2 Wochen warten mssen  :dagegen:

----------


## Sophia_91

> Du machst dir bei 432 Punkten sorgen ? Ich habe 429... war 15 Pltze vom Grenzrang entfernt... ich hoffe aber trotzdem, dass ich bei der 2. Stufe genommen werde... Wei einer von euch ob der Grenzrang konstant bleibt? D.h dass wenn er bei der 1. Stufe z.B 100 war bei der 2 Stufe nicht auf 50 kommt?


hey,
wie kann es sein, dass du mit 429 punkten nur 15 pltze vom grenzrang entfernt bist und ich mit 432 punkten auf rang 1599 bin und der grenzrang 382 ist?!!? das kann irgendwie ja nicht sein...

----------


## LilacAngel

> hey,
> wie kann es sein, dass du mit 429 punkten nur 15 pltze vom grenzrang entfernt bist und ich mit 432 punkten auf rang 1599 bin und der grenzrang 382 ist?!!? das kann irgendwie ja nicht sein...


Eventuell wurde bei dir irgendwas (LK, KPP) nicht angerechnet, so dass du bei denen nicht auf 432 Punkte kommst. Ist jetzt so meine Vermutung.

----------


## Sophia_91

ja, aber ich hatte in englisch und mathe im abi beidesmal 12 punkte und das wird soweit ich wei auch beides angerechnet...

----------


## LilacAngel

> ja, aber ich hatte in englisch und mathe im abi beidesmal 12 punkte und das wird soweit ich wei auch beides angerechnet...


Wenn du English und Mathe als LK hattest, dann msste es eigentlich angerechnet werden. Was hast du denn fr einen DN und hast du das KPP schon absolviert?

----------


## Abitussi10

Hey die sind doch so verballert!!!

Bei mir ist das ganze auch schief gelaufen.

Hast du eine "normale" HZB?

Bei mir haben se die LKs au net anerkannt^^ (Externenabi)

----------


## Sophia_91

also ich hab jetzt in frankfurt angerufen...
bei baden-wrttembergischem abitur werden die lks nicht angerechnet, weil es ja keine lks sondern "profilfcher" sind. find ich ja echt ne sauerei, in baden-wrttemberg ist es viel schwerer ein gutes abi zu schreiben und dann rechnen die nichtmal die noten von der abiprfung an.
naja, egal... zum glck siehts ja mit homburg nicht ganz schlecht aus  :Smilie:

----------


## Abitussi10

Die sind doch sowas vom am Arsch - sowas regt mich voll auf!!!

Als ob du beim Profilfach weniger lernen musstest - tststs... 

Soviel zum tollen Thema CHANCENGLEICHHEIT!

----------


## Sophia_91

> Die sind doch sowas vom am Arsch - sowas regt mich voll auf!!!
> 
> Als ob du beim Profilfach weniger lernen musstest - tststs... 
> 
> Soviel zum tollen Thema CHANCENGLEICHHEIT!


ja, ohne witz he! das ist echt ne frechheit... vor allem knnten die das mal auf ihrer homepage deutlicher machen. das ist jetzt nmlich ne komplett verschenkte op. da htt ich auch mnster oder so drauf schreiben knnen. da wr ich dann mit meinen 1,6 genauso weit entfernt wie in frankfurt jetzt auch.
hoffentlich klappt dann wenigstens homburg.

----------


## Abitussi10

ja, da hast du vollkommen recht...

frechheit^^

----------


## _Natalie_

Wie?Was?Wo?Warum?
Profilfcher werden nicht anerkannt in FFM?!
Hab auch Abi in BW gemacht...

----------


## Sophia_91

> Wie?Was?Wo?Warum?
> Profilfcher werden nicht anerkannt in FFM?!
> Hab auch Abi in BW gemacht...


ne, wenn du in bw abi geschrieben hast, werden deine noten nicht anerkannt. bekommst dann nur noch fr das krankenpflegepraktikum punkte.

----------


## laduda

> also ich hab jetzt in frankfurt angerufen...
> bei baden-wrttembergischem abitur werden die lks nicht angerechnet, weil es ja keine lks sondern "profilfcher" sind. find ich ja echt ne sauerei, in baden-wrttemberg ist es viel schwerer ein gutes abi zu schreiben und dann rechnen die nichtmal die noten von der abiprfung an.
> naja, egal... zum glck siehts ja mit homburg nicht ganz schlecht aus


Hey das tut mir ja echt Leid  :Frown: . Deshalb bin ich ja auch dafr, dass Bildung auf Bundesebene gehen sollte. Auf Landesebene kann man die einzelnen Abschlsse nur sehr schwer vergleichen.

Ich hatte einen Schnitt von 1.6. Eigentlich voll gut und ich freu mich auch darber, aber wenn man damit Medizin studieren mchte kommt man sich manchmal furchtbar unterdurchschnittlich vor... irgendwas stimmt am System nicht wenn man sich mit einem einserschnitt so fhlt.

Als LKs hatte ich Bio und Geschichte (11 und 12 Punkte geschrieben) deshalb komme ich auf 429 Punkte.

----------


## DerSalamander

[QUOTE=laduda;944440]

Ich hatte einen Schnitt von 1.6. Eigentlich voll gut und ich freu mich auch darber, aber wenn man damit Medizin studieren mchte kommt man sich manchmal furchtbar unterdurchschnittlich vor... irgendwas stimmt am System nicht wenn man sich mit einem einserschnitt so fhlt.

QUOTE]

Oh je, so gehts mir auch. Wenn ich komme mit: 'eig. ist mein Schnitt ja zu schlecht fr Medizin.', dann sagen die meisten, ich wr komplett bescheuert, aber verstehen nicht, dass es fast einfach so ist.

Nun ja... Hat sich eigentlich irgendein Saarlnder bei diesen Punkte vergebenden Unis beworben? Wrd mich mal interessieren, wie unsere E- und G-Kurse anerkannt werden...

----------


## queenluna

das ist ja echt megasch****




> Deshalb bin ich ja auch dafr, dass Bildung auf Bundesebene gehen sollte. Auf Landesebene kann man die einzelnen Abschlsse nur sehr schwer vergleichen.


find ich auch. und die sollen ihr verfahren vereinfachen, damit man sowas vorher wei...

ich drck dir die daumen fr homburg

----------


## Abitussi10

> Hey das tut mir ja echt Leid . Deshalb bin ich ja auch dafr, dass Bildung auf Bundesebene gehen sollte. Auf Landesebene kann man die einzelnen Abschlsse nur sehr schwer vergleichen.
> 
> Ich hatte einen Schnitt von 1.6. Eigentlich voll gut und ich freu mich auch darber, aber wenn man damit Medizin studieren mchte kommt man sich manchmal furchtbar unterdurchschnittlich vor... irgendwas stimmt am System nicht wenn man sich mit einem einserschnitt so fhlt.
> 
> Als LKs hatte ich Bio und Geschichte (11 und 12 Punkte geschrieben) deshalb komme ich auf 429 Punkte.



da hast du recht^^ Da hat man mit 1,6 ein schlechtes Gefhl - das ist doch echt nicht normal  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sophia_91

> Hey das tut mir ja echt Leid . Deshalb bin ich ja auch dafr, dass Bildung auf Bundesebene gehen sollte. Auf Landesebene kann man die einzelnen Abschlsse nur sehr schwer vergleichen.
> 
> Ich hatte einen Schnitt von 1.6. Eigentlich voll gut und ich freu mich auch darber, aber wenn man damit Medizin studieren mchte kommt man sich manchmal furchtbar unterdurchschnittlich vor... irgendwas stimmt am System nicht wenn man sich mit einem einserschnitt so fhlt.
> 
> Als LKs hatte ich Bio und Geschichte (11 und 12 Punkte geschrieben) deshalb komme ich auf 429 Punkte.


ja, ich htte in englisch und mathe auch beidesmal 12 gehabt. vor allem lernt man ja in nem "profilfach" auch nicht weniger als in nem lk. das meinte der typ von frankfurt zwar auch, aber dafr konnte er auch nichts. ist allgemein ein fehler im system^^

----------


## laduda

> das ist ja echt megasch****
> 
> 
> 
> find ich auch. und die sollen ihr verfahren vereinfachen, damit man sowas vorher wei...
> 
> ich drck dir die daumen fr homburg


Drck mir lieber die Daumen fr Frankfurt ^^... aber ich glaube, dass ich so oder so noch ganz gute Chancen habe nach Kiel zu kommen und wenn das auch nicht geht gibts ja noch meine zwei Sicherheiten (Homburg und Marburg- schtze mal die hat fast jeder zur vorsicht angegeben...)

LG

----------


## queenluna

:Big Grin:  ich meinte eigentlich sophia^^ aber dir drck ich natrlich auch die daumen, fr frankfurt!! lgz

----------


## laduda

> ich meinte eigentlich sophia^^ aber dir drck ich natrlich auch die daumen, fr frankfurt!! lgz


hups  :Blush:  ... ich drck dir natrlich (sophia) auch die Daumen. hast du dich denn auch bei Marburg, Dsseldorf, Bochum u.s.w. beworben? Oder vllt Mnchen? hab gelesen, dass dort beim Nachrckverfahren Leute zum Teil mit nem sehr schlechtem Schnitt genommen wurden.

LG

----------


## DerSalamander

Was heit denn sehr schlechter Schnitt? 1,5?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sophia_91

> hups  ... ich drck dir natrlich (sophia) auch die Daumen. hast du dich denn auch bei Marburg, Dsseldorf, Bochum u.s.w. beworben? Oder vllt Mnchen? hab gelesen, dass dort beim Nachrckverfahren Leute zum Teil mit nem sehr schlechtem Schnitt genommen wurden.
> 
> LG


danke  :Smilie: 
ja, homburg, gieen, marburg und dsseldorf hab ich auch noch auf meiner liste  :Smilie:

----------


## laduda

> Was heit denn sehr schlechter Schnitt? 1,5?


Nee ^^ ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass manche soga mit nem 2.0 genommen wurden, diese Person bezeichnete den schnitt als sehr schlecht... aber ich glaube das war auch im Nachrckverfahren.

----------


## DerSalamander

Achso, haben die also auch solche Versager genommen.... tsts...  :Smilie: 

Nee, mal ernsthaft: 2,0 ist also ein sehr schlechter Schnitt, interessant.

----------


## laduda

> Achso, haben die also auch solche Versager genommen.... tsts... 
> 
> Nee, mal ernsthaft: 2,0 ist also ein sehr schlechter Schnitt, interessant.


Jaaaa soweit ist es hier in Deutschland schon gekommen. Ich finde 2.0 berdurchschnittlich und ein schnitt auf den mal stolz sein kann... ok ich muss zugeben dass ich mich zu tode rgern wrde wenn ich wsste dass ich nur um 0.1 an einem einser schnitt vorbei bin, muss aber nicht jedem so gehen ;)

----------


## Sophia_91

> Nee ^^ ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass manche soga mit nem 2.0 genommen wurden, diese Person bezeichnete den schnitt als sehr schlecht... aber ich glaube das war auch im Nachrckverfahren.


hmm...das kann glaube ich nicht ganz sein ;)

----------


## DerSalamander

Vielleicht hat die Frau ja auch ZM gemeint, das knnte mglich sein.

----------


## sorc

> Achso, haben die also auch solche Versager genommen.... tsts... 
> 
> Nee, mal ernsthaft: 2,0 ist also ein sehr schlechter Schnitt, interessant.



Seien wir ehrlich, fr HM ist er das. Ich wrde meinen Schnitt(1,5), in Bezug auf HM, als schlecht bezeichnen, weil ich nunmal einfach nur an den unteren 10% der Unis eine Chance habe. Das ist schlecht.

----------


## MisterXYZ

Dann bin ich wohl der Vollversager mit 2,3  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: , ein glck das ich ber die Zweitstudienregelung einen Platz bekommen habe. Schon hart das es nun leider schon soweit gekommen ist  :Nixweiss: .

----------


## laduda

> Seien wir ehrlich, fr HM ist er das. Ich wrde meinen Schnitt(1,5), in Bezug auf HM, als schlecht bezeichnen, weil ich nunmal einfach nur an den unteren 10% der Unis eine Chance habe. Das ist schlecht.


Echt hart... aber sieh es doch mal so wenn du Maschinenbau oder hnlichen Kram studieren wrdest, dann wre dein Schnitt soooooooo gut dass du ein Stipendium bekommen wrdest ;)

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Echt hart... aber sieh es doch mal so wenn du Maschinenbau oder hnlichen Kram studieren wrdest, dann wre dein Schnitt soooooooo gut dass du ein Stipendium bekommen wrdest ;)


Karohemd und Samenstau, ich studier Maschinenbau ... mal schauen wann die ersten kommen und sagen: "Ey, das ist gar nicht so, hab ne Freundin, blablablub"  ::-dance:

----------


## Kackbratze

Es geht doch nichts ber Vorurteile.
Hab damals MaschBau studiert, es gab von knapp 40 Leuten 2(!) mit Karohemd. Der Rest entsprach nicht dem Klischee.

Aber ich denke mal, dass ihr alle auch den hochgeklappten Kragen des LaMartina-Hemd/Bluse in Papas Porsche durch die Gegend fahrt, oder?  :hmmm...:

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Aber ich denke mal, dass ihr alle auch den hochgeklappten Kragen des LaMartina-Hemd/Bluse in Papas Porsche durch die Gegend fahrt, oder?


Desto hher der Kragen, desto grer das Glied. Und Papas Porsche ist leider gerade in der Werkstatt  :dagegen:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Frag mich gerade warum ich im Abi berhaupt so viel gelernt hab, wenn ich doch mit 3,5 genauso langen warten muss wie mit 1,7!
Bei mir sagen auch immer alle...1,7 ist doch super ich wnschte ich htte den schnit...blabla ich kanns nicht mehr hren schei 1,7 und was bringt mir mein achso tolle Abi....wenn ich pech habe NIX..... am liebsten wrd ich mein Zeugnis verbrennen und ohne Abi studieren, da wr ich schneller als mit dem blden Abi. Frag mich echt warum ich mir das nach der Ausbildung nochmal angetan habe!

So jetzt gehts mir wieder besser *g*

----------


## DerSalamander

Tief durchatmen, einmal auf den Kopf stellen und Ommmmm rufen!

;)

----------


## Inelein

Fallen, dein Problem ist aber auch etwas, dass du aus privaten Grnden auf Homburg festgelegt bist, denke durchaus, dass du in nem AWG in beispielsweise Hannover mit deinen Vorqualifikationen gute Chancen httest. Oder mit TMS gb es ja auch noch Chance eventl. in Ulm etc..
Kannst dus denn wirklich nicht anders einrichten es auch woanders mal zu probieren? Dachte du wrdest elternunabhngiges Bafg bekommen, dann wre ja zumindest ein Teil der Finanzierung sicher. Ich mein, wenn die Alternative noch Jahre warten ist... :Nixweiss:

----------


## DocMartin

Jo, ich kann Inelein nur zustimmen, leider steh ich nicht so drauf, unbequeme Wahrheiten wunderhbsch und mit Schleife zu verpacken, also mal klartext fr Fallen:

Jeder in Deutschland hat die Mglichkeit zu studieren. Mit 1.7 msstest du nicht mal warten. Du httest zum Beispiel auch lngst durch nen Auswahlgesprch oder durch den TMS nen Platz haben knnen, wenn du nicht auf Homburg festgelegt wrst. Finanzierungsprobleme haben auch noch andere. Ich wei es nicht mehr genau, aber ich glaube du hast mal geschrieben, du httest nen Haus oder ne Wohnung o.. die knntest du ja auch verkaufen und dir was kleineres gnstigeres zur Miete suchen. Das du das nicht willst, ist dein gutes Recht und wohl auch fr jeden hier verstndlich, aber dann jammer bitte nicht die ganze Zeit (Betonung liegt auf der ganzen Zeit, denn fr ab und zu ist der Thread hier ja da), dass das System so unfair ist und du nicht studieren knntest/drftest, denn das ist nicht der Fall!

Wie gesagt, ist nicht bse gemeint und ich schreib das auch nicht, um dir an Wagen zu fahren. Vielleicht ist das fr dich ja nen Denkansto, oder sowas in der Richtung.

----------


## ludelron

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch: seh ich absolut genauso, aber der docmartin hat sich schon die mhe gemacht nen beitrag zu schreiben und's nebenbei gut ausgedrckt.ich steh auch nicht so auf schleifchen und durch die blume blabla...

studienkredite gibt es (klar geht man ein risiko ein und ich wrds vermeiden wollen,aber lieber ohne platz dastehen?zumal die wahrscheinlichkeit spter arbeitslos zu werden als mediziner hm eher gering ist denk ich) und abgesehen davon gehen auch leute, die nur bafg bekommen und dafr nebenbei arbeiten studieren, auch wenn dann absolut kein geld mehr fr freizeit bleibt...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wenns nur am Geld hngen wrde wr das bestimmt machbar. Aber es sind auch noch andere Grnde die ich leider nicht so einfach ignorieren kann. Klar hab ich schon oft dran gedacht auf alles zu scheien, aber ich will und kann meine Eltern in einer nun doch schwierige Situation im Stich lassen. Und nein ich habe kein Haus.

----------


## Inelein

Ach und letztens war ich noch die Fiese oder was  :bhh:  :hmmm...: 


Kann es irgendwo schon nachvollziehen, ich glaub fallen hat ja mal geschrieben, dass da ein Pflegefall in der Familie ist? Wrde mir in dem Falle sicherlich auch schwer fallen, auf gut deutsch gesagt einfach darauf zu schei*en... - nur ist es ja nicht so, dass man mit 1,7 keinen Platz bekommen kann, also das ist schon etwas berspitzt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Genauso ist es nur dass mein Vater zz auch noch schwer krank ist und meine Eltern das ohne Hilfe einfach nicht schaffen. Naja vieleicht hab ich ja dieses Jahr auch Glck und es wird noch was.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Genauso ist es nur dass mein Vater zz auch noch schwer krank ist und meine Eltern das ohne Hilfe einfach nicht schaffen. Naja vieleicht hab ich ja dieses Jahr auch Glck und es wird noch was.


ich drck dir jedenfalls fest die Daumen

----------


## kingsusu

Was ich hier lese gefllt mir gar nicht.

Ich gehre also auch zu dein Leuten die mit Frankfurt eine OP verschenkt haben. Frechheit!  :grrrr....: 

Ich finde das B-W Abi nicht einfach.

----------


## _Natalie_

> Was ich hier lese gefllt mir gar nicht.
> 
> Ich gehre also auch zu dein Leuten die mit Frankfurt eine OP verschenkt haben. Frechheit! 
> 
> Ich finde das B-W Abi nicht einfach.


Willkommen im Club  :dagegen:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich finde das auch eine absolute Frechheit. Ist doch egal ob es jetzt LK oder Profilfach oder K und G Fach heit. Inhaltlich wirds da wohl kaum groe unterschiede geben.

----------


## Abitussi10

Und schon wieder hab ich Langeweile... noch 13 Tage warten...  :grrrr....: 

Was macht ihr heut schnes? Meine Kollegen fahren alle auf ein Meeting (muss da zum Glck nemme hin hehehehe) daher mach ich frhzeitig Schluss und treffe mich mal wieder mit meiner Mam  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich werd mich jetzt gleich mal fertig machen, dann mein Auto trocken legen, Schuhe kaufen und mal schauen was meine Oma macht. Heut abend werd ich meine Mam im Krankenhaus besuchen und dann Greys schauen....

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich lieg krank im Bett und vergnge mich mit der zweiten Staffel Tudors.
Auerdem htt ich gern, dass es einmal gro kracht und es ist der 21. minimum.
Damit knnte man mich jetzt frhlich machen ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich lieg krank im Bett und vergnge mich mit der zweiten Staffel Tudors.
> Auerdem htt ich gern, dass es einmal gro kracht und es ist der 21. minimum.
> Damit knnte man mich jetzt frhlich machen ;)


Gute Besserung! Ich wr auch froh wenn es jetzt einfach der 23. wr! Oh man....
Mein Lapi ist heute wieder gekommen und es war nur der Lfter kaput.  ::-dance:

----------


## Sophia_91

> Ich lieg krank im Bett und vergnge mich mit der zweiten Staffel Tudors.
> Auerdem htt ich gern, dass es einmal gro kracht und es ist der 21. minimum.
> Damit knnte man mich jetzt frhlich machen ;)


ja, mich auch. allerdings aber nur wenns ne hbsche zulassung ist  :Smilie: 
gute besserung wnsch ich dir!

----------


## Julia=)

oh ja ich teile die langeweile :Big Grin:  statt tudors versuch ichs mit emergency room zu bekmpfen.. klappt auch ganz gut :Smilie:  
aber irgendwie msste man ja wirklich entspannt sein, aber das ist man nicht, weil man den ganzen mist doch nicht aus dem kopf bekommt. aber man will sich trotzdem mit nichts richtung studium beschftigen, weil man dann noch enttuschter ist, wenn man keinen studienplatz bekommt^^
wisst ihr was ich meine?
z.B. wollte ich mich lngst um ne neue versicherung kmmern, aber ich denke die ganze zeit, wenns doch nicht klappt blablabla

----------


## queenluna

ich kenn das auch  :Grinnnss!:  wrde mich ja sooo gerne schon in die vorlesungsplne und die einzelnen gebiete einlesen, aber denke dann auch immer: hm, dann gefllt es dir so gut und wenns nicht klappt ist es umso enttuschender^^

----------


## DerSalamander

Danke fr die Besserungswnsche. Ich werds berleben ;)

Oh, das mit dem Einlesen in die Fachliteratur wollt ich auch schon machen. Mein Freund hat mal n paar Semester Biomedizinische Technik studiert und hat noch diverse Anatomieliteratur zu Hause stehen.
Aber jedes Mal, wenn ich mich damit wirklich beschftigen will, denk ich mir auch, dass, wenn ich jetzt damit anfang und nachher wirds nichts, dann bin ich nur noch niedergeschlagener als so schon...

----------


## Julia=)

ja mich gucken die sachen auch von weitem an :Big Grin: 
man knnte halt schon so viel organisieren und machen und tun :Big Grin:  wohnungstechnisch insbesondere.. aber nee geht nicht, weil das alles so lange dauert. also darf man das alles innerhalb von zwei wochen oder so machen..naja aufregen darber bringt nicht viel, aber ich finds trotzdem echt seltsam, dass das nur bei nen paar studiengngen so luft und die anderen das alles viel schneller hinbekommen-.-
ich glaub ich muss mindestens noch 3 mal frustshoppen gehen um das ganze zu berleben^^

----------


## Mondo Medicale

...Was falsch verstanden, Lschen geht nicht....

----------


## Geerthe

Freizeit vorm Studium genieen.............

das kann man nicht, wenn einem bewut ist, was noch alles auf einen zukommem knnte.

Es ist wirklich sehr merkwrdig, da es ein so langes Verfahren ist, bis denn nun alles unter Dach und Fach ist.

ich empfinde es selbst als schwer, da KPP abzuleisten, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob man einen Studienplatz ergattert oder nicht.

Die Motivation fehlt einfach und die kann ich auch leider nirgens her bekommen.

----------


## Kensington

Hab eben eine Mail an FFM geschrieben, ob das mit dem BaW Abi stimmt.
Wer hat denn da angerufen? Mich wrde interessieren, wer das gesagt hat, dass die Kurse nicht boniert werden ( also wer in FFm).

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mir geht es da hnlich. Vor allem nervt es mich einfach, nicht zu wissen wie es weiter geht. Hatte vor ein paar Wochen auch mal angefangen mich in Chemie und Physik einzulesen, aber jetzt bin ich dafr 0 motiviert. Denke auch wenn ich mich jetzt dadrauf strze und dann doch keinen Platz bekomme, wird die Enttuschung umso grer sein. Letztes Jahr war es mir ja schon fast klar, dass es wegen G8 im Saarland nichts wird, aber fr dieses WS hatte ich definitiv mehr Hoffnung und jetzt wei ich gar nicht mehr was ich denken soll.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hab eben eine Mail an FFM geschrieben, ob das mit dem BaW Abi stimmt.
> Wer hat denn da angerufen? Mich wrde interessieren, wer das gesagt hat, dass die Kurse nicht boniert werden ( also wer in FFm).


Wie war denn dein AWG? Hast du schon irgendwo nen res. Platz?

----------


## Kensington

> Wie war denn dein AWG? Hast du schon irgendwo nen res. Platz?


Hach, bin gerade so im STress komme garnicht zum schreiben.
Mein AWG war sehr komisch. Wurde Sachen gefragt, die 0 mit dem Studium zutun haben und in Bewerbungsgesprchen eig. nix zu suchen haben.
Kanns dir gerne ber Studi oder PM erlutern.

Einen reservierten Platz habe ich wohl nicht. Habe jedoch nur fr 2 Unis angefragt, aber die anderen Ncs sind so weit weg von gut und Bse.
Wie ist dein Rang in Hom? Habe meinen gestern erfragt.

Ich habe mich am Montag in Zrich immatrikuliert und studiere ab nchster Woche dort. Hoffe natrlich trotzdem noch arg auf nen Platz in Medi.

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Hm also mein "Distract-yourself-from-thinking-about-your-future"-Plan sieht so aus:
Heute erstmal anfangen zu packen und Freitag flieg ich dann nach Barcelona wenn auch nur 4 Tage...Dort wird dann wohl genug Action sein mit Sightseeing,shopping und sonnen dass ich hoffentlich meine schlechten Gedanken zum Studium verbannen kann. Und am Dienstag geht dann eh die MTLA-Schule los. Von dem her bin ich dann jeden Tag bis 16.30 Uhr in der Schule am 21. bzw. davor wird nochmal Geburtstag gefeiert und aufs Oktoberfest gegangen und dann ist ja der Tag der Wahrheit quasi schon da. 

Ich hab mir brigens auch die Histologie-Sachen von meinem Freund geschnappt...aber ich kann's ja so oder so brauchen fr die Schule und frs Studium.War jetzt aber auch nciht grad bermotiviert XD

----------


## fallenangel30487

@Kensington
Du hast ne PN bei studi

----------


## Kensington

> @Kensington
> Du hast ne PN bei studi


Wird bearbeitet ;)

----------


## Sophia_91

> Hab eben eine Mail an FFM geschrieben, ob das mit dem BaW Abi stimmt.
> Wer hat denn da angerufen? Mich wrde interessieren, wer das gesagt hat, dass die Kurse nicht boniert werden ( also wer in FFm).


ich hab in frankfurt angerufen, weil ich mich gewundert hab, wieso ich trotz so guter punktzahl (hatte genau die grenzpunktzahl) einen so dermaen schlechten rang hab. weil eine andere hatte mit weniger punkten einen super rang. hat mich dann gewundert und dann haben die mir am telefon gesagt, dass bw-abi da nicht angerechnet wird, weil wir ja profilfcher haben und keine leistungskurse.
das wars dann mit der schnen punktzahl...

----------


## queenluna

@ scarlett: ist ja witzig, ich war distracting-mig das wochenende vor dem 02.09. in barcelona  :Grinnnss!:  ist total schn da  :Grinnnss!: 

@ kensington: wie sehen denn deine rangpltze aus? bist du zufrieden?

----------


## ludelron

> Hach, bin gerade so im STress komme garnicht zum schreiben.
> Mein AWG war sehr komisch. Wurde Sachen gefragt, die 0 mit dem Studium zutun haben und in Bewerbungsgesprchen eig. nix zu suchen haben.
> Kanns dir gerne ber Studi oder PM erlutern.
> 
> Einen reservierten Platz habe ich wohl nicht. Habe jedoch nur fr 2 Unis angefragt, aber die anderen Ncs sind so weit weg von gut und Bse.
> Wie ist dein Rang in Hom? Habe meinen gestern erfragt.
> 
> Ich habe mich am Montag in Zrich immatrikuliert und studiere ab nchster Woche dort. Hoffe natrlich trotzdem noch arg auf nen Platz in Medi.


was ist denn mit dem platz in ulm?da ist doch der nc 1,702 oder sowas,da msstest du doch mit 1,7 dann was haben, weil man sich durch den tms nicht verschlechtern kann oder?

----------


## Kensington

> @ scarlett: ist ja witzig, ich war distracting-mig das wochenende vor dem 02.09. in barcelona  ist total schn da 
> 
> @ kensington: wie sehen denn deine rangpltze aus? bist du zufrieden?



Also hab nur meinen Platz im Saarland. Damit bin ich nocht zufrieden, aber war nicht anders zu erwarten.

Des ist sone Sauerei mit FFM. Des gibts doch echt nicht. Mal schauen, was die mir antworten. Ich flipp aus.

Zum Glck studier ich jetzt als Nebenfach Recht hihi.. Dann verklag ich die alle ( fr alle Menschen ohne Humor: Das war ein Witz)

----------


## Kensington

> was ist denn mit dem platz in ulm?da ist doch der nc 1,702 oder sowas,da msstest du doch mit 1,7 dann was haben, weil man sich durch den tms nicht verschlechtern kann oder?


Soooo. Also dazu. Habe heute 30 mins oder so mit Ulm gesprochen.
Es ist nun so, dass man in beiden Quoten gefhrt ist ( habe auch beide Werte bekommen) und dass man sich verschlechtern kann. Der Dekan sowie die andere Frau haben das also falsch gesagt bzw. ausgedrckt. Es ist nicht so, dass die Note sich verschlechtert, sondern der Rangplatz. Defacto bringt das einem aber ja nix, man ist ja trotzdem raus.
Habe das mir dann auch so gedacht. War aber 2 bis 3 Wochen nicht im Lande und konnte nichts ausrichten. Nun hat sich das besttigt.
Die Dame war aber sehr nett und hat mir noch gesagt, welche Chancen ich noch an den anderen Unis habe usw. War wirklich sehr lieb.

Hab dafr nen Psychoplatz in Ulm. Wah, da geh ich nicht mehr hin.

----------


## -Pluto-

@Kensington wie war denn dein AWG??
      Hrt sich echt schlimme an :O

Aber es wurde ja jeder zu Sachen befragt, die eigentlich nichts mit dem Studium zu tun haben ;/

----------


## Kensington

> @Kensington wie war denn dein AWG??
>       Hrt sich echt schlimme an :O
> 
> Aber es wurde ja jeder zu Sachen befragt, die eigentlich nichts mit dem Studium zu tun haben ;/


Ich wurde garnix zum Studium befragt. Kann dir ne Pm schicken, wenn du magst. Hast du auch Studi?

----------


## -Pluto-

> Ich wurde garnix zum Studium befragt. Kann dir ne Pm schicken, wenn du magst. Hast du auch Studi?


Ja schick mir bitte ne PM, studi hab ich keins :/

----------


## DerSalamander

Magst du nicht mal hierher schreiben, was so gefragt worden ist. Ich denk, das interessiert noch mehr Leute hier (inkl. meiner Wenigkeit).
Oder warens persnliche Dinge, die niemanden was angehn?
Dann hab ich nix gesagt ;)

----------


## Kensington

> Magst du nicht mal hierher schreiben, was so gefragt worden ist. Ich denk, das interessiert noch mehr Leute hier (inkl. meiner Wenigkeit).
> Oder warens persnliche Dinge, die niemanden was angehn?
> Dann hab ich nix gesagt ;)


Manches war schon persnlich, aber macht mir nix. Mchte nur nicht ber die Uni herziehen. Ich schreibs gleich mal auf. Bin gerade echt busy. Muss so komische Module buchen fr die Uni ;)

----------


## queenluna

ja, du machst uns alle ganz neugierig  :Grinnnss!: 

ich hab von meiner freundin gehrt, sie ist gefragt worden, ob sie spter kinder haben will, und es ging wohl schon sehr in die "was ist ihnen wichtiger: familie oder karriere"-richtung. das find ich echt heftig.

----------


## Kensington

> ja, du machst uns alle ganz neugierig 
> 
> ich hab von meiner freundin gehrt, sie ist gefragt worden, ob sie spter kinder haben will, und es ging wohl schon sehr in die "was ist ihnen wichtiger: familie oder karriere"-richtung. das find ich echt heftig.


Ich setz es schnell in den MHH Thread. Will ja nicht spamen.

----------


## Kensington

Mail von FFM:
Sehr geehrte Frau ...

leider knnen wir bei dem Abiturjahrgang 2010 aus Baden-Wrttemberg keine Leistungskursquivalente berechnen, denn von den 5 Profilfchern im Abitur knnen keine 2 (und zwar genau 2!) Prfungsfcher nach dem Gesichtspunkt der Gewichtung und/oder des zeitlichen Umfangs hervorgehoben werden (Aussage Kultusministerium Baden-Wrttemberg).

Mit freundlichen Gren

...

----------


## nostalgia

> Mail von FFM:
> Sehr geehrte Frau ...
> 
> leider knnen wir bei dem Abiturjahrgang 2010 aus Baden-Wrttemberg keine Leistungskursquivalente berechnen, denn von den 5 Profilfchern im Abitur knnen keine 2 (und zwar genau 2!) Prfungsfcher nach dem Gesichtspunkt der Gewichtung und/oder des zeitlichen Umfangs hervorgehoben werden (Aussage Kultusministerium Baden-Wrttemberg).
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gren
> 
> ...


gott die sind doch so DURCH diese vollidioten aus frankfurt.
wahhhhh das macht mich so sauer, am liebsten wrd ich nen baum zerhacken
check da eigentlch niemand, wie verdammt unfair das alles ist  :Heul: ???

htten sie meine mdl lk-prfung mit einbezogen, htte ich nun auch 'nen platz, aber ne, das machen sie ja auch nicht und bla

ich hab echt die schnauze voll so langsam,  meine nerven sind komplett zum in die tonne treten.

----------


## Abitussi10

> ich hab echt die schnauze voll so langsam,  meine nerven sind komplett zum in die tonne treten.


Jep, da hast du voll und ganz recht - witziger Weise hat FFM wohl doch meine LKs mit einbezogen, nur Halle nicht, weil die des nicht raffen - ohhhhh Maaaaaann...  :Traurig: 

Aber fr FFM reichts dennoch net, weil Deutsch LK net zhlt... und mit nur Bio komm ich leider nur auf 399 => viel zu WENIG!

KORINTHENKACKER  :kotzen:

----------


## queenluna

ich find das auch furchtbar. vor allem, weil die baw-ler ja dann berhaupt keine chance auf ne bessere punktzahl in der hinsicht haben, sind ja total benachteiligt gg den leuten aus anderen bundeslndern....

@ nostalgia: wo hast du dich denn noch beworben? bestehen da chancen?

----------


## Kensington

> Jep, da hast du voll und ganz recht - witziger Weise hat FFM wohl doch meine LKs mit einbezogen, nur Halle nicht, weil die des nicht raffen - ohhhhh Maaaaaann... 
> 
> Aber fr FFM reichts dennoch net, weil Deutsch LK net zhlt... und mit nur Bio komm ich leider nur auf 399 => viel zu WENIG!
> 
> KORINTHENKACKER


Aus welchem Bundesland bist du?

----------


## DocMartin

Naja, dafr ist das Abi in BW ja auch viel leichter, als in anderen Bundeslndern. Also das gleicht sich schon alles iwo wieder aus.

----------


## Spriggan

> Naja, dafr ist das Abi in BW ja auch viel leichter, als in anderen Bundeslndern. Also das gleicht sich schon alles iwo wieder aus.


 ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss: 


*autsch*

----------


## Kensington

> Naja, dafr ist das Abi in BW ja auch viel leichter, als in anderen Bundeslndern. Also das gleicht sich schon alles iwo wieder aus.


Meinst du das gerade ernst oder ironisch?
In BW ist das Abi neben Bayern das schwerste. Wir haben nicht nur 2 Lks und mssen pflichtmssig in Mathe, Deutsche und Fremdsprache schriftlich Abi machen plus ein weiteres Fach und mndlich.
Sowas habe ich jetzt auch noch nie gehrt. Schau dir mal Statistiken an.

----------


## Abitussi10

> Aus welchem Bundesland bist du?


Hab ein Externenabi in Hessen gemacht... Andere Ursache aber im Endeffekt das gleich Problem.

Aber eigentlich komm ich auch aus BaW  :Top:  Stuuuuttgart (oh wie werde ich es vermissen :'(

----------


## DocMartin

Achtung Ironie  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

> Hab ein Externenabi in Hessen gemacht... Andere Ursache aber im Endeffekt das gleich Problem.
> 
> Aber eigentlich komm ich auch aus BaW  Stuuuuttgart (oh wie werde ich es vermissen :'(


Komme auch aus Stuttgart ;) Aber in 2 Tagen nicht mehr ;)

Hach, Doccy, dachte ich mir bereits. Kenne dich ja schon n bisschen  :Top:

----------


## _Natalie_

wow, kommen wir denn alle aus der gleichen ecke? =P Bin auch nah an Stuttgart^^

----------


## nostalgia

> @ nostalgia: wo hast du dich denn noch beworben? bestehen da chancen?


'ne wirkliche chance hab ich eigentlich nur noch in hannover... man wird sehen ;)
und du?  :Smilie:

----------


## queenluna

na dann drck ich dir die daumen  :Smilie:  ist brigens meine heimatstadt und berhaupt die allerschnste stadt der welt  :Smilie: 
ich hab evtl ne chance in mannheim oder ulm...kanns ganz schlecht einschtzen...  :Traurig:

----------


## neuerphysiker

es tut mir Leid, aber das muss jetzt sein:

Hatte soeben ein Gesprch mit einem Freund, welcher folgendes meinte:

1) an jeder Uni gibt es nach einem Monat eine Prfung- dadurch versucht man die Schlechten auszusieeben.

WAS???  :dagegen: 

2) Nochmal zu den Rngen:
mein Rang ist in Uni X zb. 399 und der Grenzrang ist 400.
Heit das nicht also, dass ich AUF JEDEN FALL eine Zusage bekommen werde? Wenn nicht von dieser Uni, dann von einer "besseren" (hhere OP)

weil der Freund meinte, dass das nicht unbeedingt so ist...  :Hh?:  :Hh?: 

DANKESCHN.

----------


## FipFlip

> es tut mir Leid, aber das muss jetzt sein:
> 
> Hatte soeben ein Gesprch mit einem Freund, welcher folgendes meinte:
> 
> 1) an jeder Uni gibt es nach einem Monat eine Prfung- dadurch versucht man die Schlechten auszusieeben.
> 
> WAS??? 
> 
> 2) Nochmal zu den Rngen:
> ...


scheint ja n toller freund zu sein =)

----------


## neuerphysiker

ich hoffe, er hatte NULL ahnunG?  :Big Grin: 

weil ehrlichgesagt, habe ich von solchen Aussiebungsklausuren nichts gehrt.

UND

dass, wenn mein Rang innerhalb des Grenzranges ist, dann hab ich einen Platz sicherrrrr- dachte ich, bzw verstand ich.
Und grade bin ich innerlihc so fertig, da meine ganze (Traum)welt zerstrt wurde...also?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> 1) an jeder Uni gibt es nach einem Monat eine Prfung-


Also an meiner Uni gibts nach 4 Wochen das erste Ana - Testat und das ist mndlich. "Allgemeine Anatomie" - aber das hat nichts mit sieben zu tun....

----------


## neuerphysiker

> Also an meiner Uni gibts nach 4 Wochen das erste Ana - Testat und das ist mndlich. "Allgemeine Anatomie" - aber das hat nichts mit sieben zu tun....



aber der Stoff war nicht Voraussetzung? Also Themen der Schule kamen dran? :S

und das mit dem Rang

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Themen der Schule kamen dran?


Der war gut..... ne natrlich der Vorlesungsstoff der ersten Wochen und das ist
Einiges...
zum Rang keine Ahnung hab ich mich noch nie mit beschftigt.

----------


## neuerphysiker

ok gut, also es gibt nicht immer Aussiebungsklausuren  :Big Grin: 
dankeschn.

Hat jemand wegen dem Rang Ahnung?

----------


## DocMartin

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass einige Unis sich die Mhe machen, z.B. Auswahlgesprch zu machen und sich 60% der Leute hchst persnlich zu verlesen um dann spter ne "Aussiebungsklausur" zu veranstalten...

----------


## neuerphysiker

nagut die Prfungen nennen sich Antrittsklausuren.
Der Freund studiert in Braunschweig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> nagut die Prfungen nennen sich Antrittsklausuren.
> Der Freund studiert in Braunschweig


In BS kann man NICHT Medizin studieren!

----------


## neuerphysiker

nee er macht auch Pharmazie. aber meinte halt, dass das fr alle Studiengnge gilt..

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> nee er macht auch Pharmazie. aber meinte halt, dass das fr alle Studiengnge gilt..


Was n Quatsch, mein Tipp nicht JEDEN Quark glauben......zum verrckt machen
haste noch genug Zeit im Studium und nicht schon vorher.

----------


## Skalpella

Mal generell etwas zum angeblichen "Sieben": 
Soweit ich wei, vergibt die ZVS(oder wie heit das Dingen jetzt?- hochschulstart.de?) schon lange keine Teilstudienpltze mehr fr Humanmedizin. Die Universitten haben eine bestimmte Anzahl an Studienpltzen. Und nun ist es nicht so, dass sie versuchen, mglichst viel von den eigenen Leuten zu kicken, weil sie das wieder auffllen mssen (Zum Beispiel mit Studenten, die sich in hheren Fachsemestern um einen Platz bewerben). Sieben macht nur dann Sinn, wenn frei gewordene Pltze frei bleiben. Natrlich ist es viel Stoff -  es fallen aber nicht von vornherein so und so viele Studenten durch, weil sie zu viele sind. (Soll ja in anderen Studiengngen vorkommen/vorgekommen sein, dass die Uni frs Hauptstudium nur noch halb so viele Pltze hat).

----------


## nevertrust

Hi :Smilie: !

Bei mir sieht es im Moment folgendermaen aus :

Hab an meiner 2. OP (Halle) einen Studienplatz fr Zahnmedizin sicher und gute Chancen auf einen an meiner 1.OP (Homburg).

Aus persnlichen Grnden wrde ich aber lieber nach Halle als nach Homburg.

Meine Frage nun:

Wre vielleicht jemand, der nach der 2. Stufe des AdH einen Studienplatz in Halle sicher hat und lieber nach Homburg mchte, interessiert, mit mir zu tauschen, wenn ich doch einen Platz in Homburg bekommen wrde?^^

Die liebsten lieben Gre :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abitussi10

Brauchst dir gar nicht so en Stress zu machen - meines Wissens kannst du einfach der ZVS Bescheid geben, dass du Halle SOFORT annehmen willst und das msste dann auch gehen. Ruf einfach mal di ZVS an.

Grle

----------


## fallenangel30487

brigens kannst du in Homburg nicht vorm 1-Semester tauschen.

----------


## Abitussi10

Laaangeweile, kennt einer en guten Witz um mich aufzuheitern?

Hier ein Banker-Witz:

Kommt ein Taubstummer in die Filiale an den Schalter. Er legt zuerste ein Kondom auf den Tisch und dann links u rechts jeweils einen Tannenzapfen. Die Dame am Schalter nickt, der Taubstumme verlsst die Filiale wieder. Darauf frgt der Kollege die Schalterdame: "Was wollte der denn?"
Sie antwortet darauf: "Einen berziehungskredit bis Weihnachten" 

*grins*

----------


## queenluna

:Grinnnss!: 

genau 14 tage heut noch...

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich hng sptestens in 12 Tagen am Telefon. Und da knnen andere denken, was sie wollen, ich halts nicht mehr aus ;)

----------


## queenluna

glaub das knnen wir alle gut nachvollziehen^^

ich brauch einfach ne zulassung am 23., denn irgendwas positives muss meinen kummer ber meine horrende telefonrechnung (super, dass man die zvs nur unter 0180er-nummern erreichen kann...) neutralisieren  :hmmm...:

----------


## DerSalamander

Wie horrende Rechnung? Vom Festnetz aus kostet die Minute 9c. Oder hast du vom Handy aus angerufen... Ok, das wr schon bissel heftiger...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Handy ist heftig und vor allem kostet es auch was, wenn du nicht durchkommst. Hatte letztes Jahr da auch ne riesen Rechnung.

----------


## queenluna

mmh war handy  :Traurig:

----------


## Loona87

Ich hab heute Geburtstag  ::-winky:

----------


## Abitussi10

> Ich hab heute Geburtstag


*Happy Birthday* :Party: 

Jungfrauen - das beste Sternzeichen hehehehehe... Hatte auch vor 3 Tagen Geburtstag  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ~Scarlett~

...lauter Jungfrauen hier^^ Ich bin auch eine hab aber erst noch Geburtstag am 21. aber auch von mir Alles Gute an euch Beide!

----------


## Kensington

> *Happy Birthday*
> 
> Jungfrauen - das beste Sternzeichen hehehehehe... Hatte auch vor 3 Tagen Geburtstag


Glckwunsch ;) Cooles Datum.

Und Glckwunsch nachtrglich. :Party:

----------


## queenluna

oh...schn  :Grinnnss!:  happy birthday!!

----------


## DocMartin

Glckwunsch, hab auch noch im September  :Grinnnss!:  hoffenltich hab ich das schon meine Zusage ::-winky:

----------


## Abitussi10

Fr die Jungfrau ist die Arbeit das Salz des Lebens. Ihre Aufgaben verrichtet sie mit peinlichster Sorgfalt. Jungfrauen mchten etwas sinnvolles tun. Dabei gehen sie sehr organisiert und strukturiert vor. Chaos und Improvisation sind ihnen ein Gruel. Jungfrauen sind Kopfmenschen, sie stehen mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden. Jungfrauen arbeiten zielstrebig, vernnftig und verlsslich. Sie passen sich dem Arbeitsprozess und dem Betrieb bestmglich an. Daher sind sie  die idealen Angestellten. Neben Stier und Steinbock gehrt die Jungfrau als drittes Zeichen dem Erdelement an. Whrend der Stier die Fruchtbarkeit darstellt und der Steinbock, die Erde, die die Saat bewahrt, stellt die Jungfrau die Ernteeinbringerin dar. Sie fhrt zuende, was andere begonnen haben. Ganz anders als der Lwe, sucht sie nicht das Rampenlicht. Sie bleibt lieber im Hintergrund und beobachtet das Geschehen aus der Distanz. Ihre Bescheidenheit hlt sie aber nicht davon ab, Besitz und Werte anzustreben. Ihre Ausgaben sind daher oft sehr hoch, auch weil sie groen Wert auf ein gepflegtes ueres legen. Sie lieben teure Cremes und ordentliche, zu jedem Anlass passende, Garderobe. Als Erscheinung werden Jungfrauen oft ihren Namen gerecht. Sie haben alle etwas Reines, Sauberes an sich, das sehr anziehend wirkt.
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## nevertrust

> Brauchst dir gar nicht so en Stress zu machen - meines Wissens kannst du einfach der ZVS Bescheid geben, dass du Halle SOFORT annehmen willst und das msste dann auch gehen. Ruf einfach mal di ZVS an.
> 
> Grle



Ne geht leider nicht.

"Ein Verzicht auf die 1. Ortsprferenz ist nicht mglich. Warten Sie daher bitte den Bescheidversand am 23.09.2010 ab."

Das haben die mir per Mail geschrieben...

Im Internet hab ich gelesen, dass man seit neustem wechsel kann...aber wenns soweit, ist wrde ich ja eh noch in Homburg anrufen.

Lieber Gru

----------


## DocMartin

> Fr die Jungfrau ist die Arbeit das Salz des Lebens. Ihre Aufgaben verrichtet sie mit peinlichster Sorgfalt. Jungfrauen mchten etwas sinnvolles tun. Dabei gehen sie sehr organisiert und strukturiert vor. Chaos und Improvisation sind ihnen ein Gruel. Jungfrauen sind Kopfmenschen, sie stehen mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden. Jungfrauen arbeiten zielstrebig, vernnftig und verlsslich. Sie passen sich dem Arbeitsprozess und dem Betrieb bestmglich an. Daher sind sie  die idealen Angestellten. Neben Stier und Steinbock gehrt die Jungfrau als drittes Zeichen dem Erdelement an. Whrend der Stier die Fruchtbarkeit darstellt und der Steinbock, die Erde, die die Saat bewahrt, stellt die Jungfrau die Ernteeinbringerin dar. Sie fhrt zuende, was andere begonnen haben. Ganz anders als der Lwe, sucht sie nicht das Rampenlicht. Sie bleibt lieber im Hintergrund und beobachtet das Geschehen aus der Distanz. Ihre Bescheidenheit hlt sie aber nicht davon ab, Besitz und Werte anzustreben. Ihre Ausgaben sind daher oft sehr hoch, auch weil sie groen Wert auf ein gepflegtes ueres legen. Sie lieben teure Cremes und ordentliche, zu jedem Anlass passende, Garderobe. Als Erscheinung werden Jungfrauen oft ihren Namen gerecht. Sie haben alle etwas Reines, Sauberes an sich, das sehr anziehend wirkt.



Haha, das trifft sowas von nicht auf mich zu^^

----------


## Abitussi10

> Ne geht leider nicht.
> 
> "Ein Verzicht auf die 1. Ortsprferenz ist nicht mglich. Warten Sie daher bitte den Bescheidversand am 23.09.2010 ab."
> 
> Das haben die mir per Mail geschrieben...
> 
> Im Internet hab ich gelesen, dass man seit neustem wechsel kann...aber wenns soweit, ist wrde ich ja eh noch in Homburg anrufen.
> 
> Lieber Gru


Probier es nochmal! Ruf an! Das ist oft so, dass es bei einem Mitarbeiter net geht, aber bei der anderen sehr wohl...

----------


## Julia=)

ich wrde an deiner stelle auch nochmal anrufen;) bei mir wars auch so, dass mitarbeiterin nummer eins leider berhaupt keinen bock hatte mir weiterzuhelfen=/aber der zweite war dann viel hilfsbereiter

----------


## nevertrust

Oke^^...
Dann werd ich morgen nochmal versuchen da anzurufen...





> brigens kannst du in Homburg nicht vorm 1-Semester tauschen.



http://www.uni-saarland.de/de/campus...atztausch.html

 :Smilie:

----------


## DocMartin

Guter Tag im Krankenhaus heute:
Ich hab mich an den Doktor rangehangen und hab dann erst bei ner  Knochenmarkspunktion und dann noch bei ner Lungenpunktion assistiert.  Bei der ersten hab ich nur die Sachen angereicht und den Puls der  Patientin kontrolliert, aber bei der Lunge durfte ich dann auch selbst  ran, da haben wir 1.5 Liter rausgeholt^^ und ich hab die Spritze  aufgezogen und die Flssigkeit dann damit in son Beutel gespritzt. Das  war richtig richtig cool! :Top:

----------


## Kensington

> Guter Tag im Krankenhaus heute:
> Ich hab mich an den Doktor rangehangen und hab dann erst bei ner  Knochenmarkspunktion und dann noch bei ner Lungenpunktion assistiert.  Bei der ersten hab ich nur die Sachen angereicht und den Puls der  Patientin kontrolliert, aber bei der Lunge durfte ich dann auch selbst  ran, da haben wir 1.5 Liter rausgeholt^^ und ich hab die Spritze  aufgezogen und die Flssigkeit dann damit in son Beutel gespritzt. Das  war richtig richtig cool!


Ich war heute auch im Krankenhaus, weil meine Schwester hinmusste. Ich habe fast geweint, als ich die rzte gesehen habe und mir gedacht habe, die Chance das zu werden, hast du nicht  :Traurig:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ging mir heute genauso. Meine Mutter liegt zz im KH und ich hab ne Bekannte gesehen die jnger ist als ich und gerade ihre 1. Famulatur macht....War kurz vorm Heulkrampf....

----------


## Ulixes

> Guter Tag im Krankenhaus heute:
> Ich hab mich an den Doktor rangehangen und hab dann erst bei ner  Knochenmarkspunktion und dann noch bei ner Lungenpunktion assistiert.  Bei der ersten hab ich nur die Sachen angereicht und den Puls der  Patientin kontrolliert, aber bei der Lunge durfte ich dann auch selbst  ran, da haben wir 1.5 Liter rausgeholt^^ und ich hab die Spritze  aufgezogen und die Flssigkeit dann damit in son Beutel gespritzt. Das  war richtig richtig cool!


coole Sache, durfte ich auch whrend dem KPP des fteren  :Top:

----------


## jona1708

> Ich war heute auch im Krankenhaus, weil meine Schwester hinmusste. Ich habe fast geweint, als ich die rzte gesehen habe und mir gedacht habe, die Chance das zu werden, hast du nicht


Aber warum? Du hattest doch ein AwG? Wie ist es eigentlich gelaufen?
Apropos, hast du studi? Wenn ja knnt ich dich "zu meinen Freunden hinzufgen?"

----------


## Kensington

> Aber warum? Du hattest doch ein AwG? Wie ist es eigentlich gelaufen?
> Apropos, hast du studi? Wenn ja knnt ich dich "zu meinen Freunden hinzufgen?"


Hast PM.

----------


## Loona87

> Fr die Jungfrau ist die Arbeit das Salz des Lebens. Ihre Aufgaben verrichtet sie mit peinlichster Sorgfalt. Jungfrauen mchten etwas sinnvolles tun. Dabei gehen sie sehr organisiert und strukturiert vor. Chaos und Improvisation sind ihnen ein Gruel. Jungfrauen sind Kopfmenschen, sie stehen mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden. Jungfrauen arbeiten zielstrebig, vernnftig und verlsslich. Sie passen sich dem Arbeitsprozess und dem Betrieb bestmglich an. Daher sind sie  die idealen Angestellten. Neben Stier und Steinbock gehrt die Jungfrau als drittes Zeichen dem Erdelement an. Whrend der Stier die Fruchtbarkeit darstellt und der Steinbock, die Erde, die die Saat bewahrt, stellt die Jungfrau die Ernteeinbringerin dar. Sie fhrt zuende, was andere begonnen haben. Ganz anders als der Lwe, sucht sie nicht das Rampenlicht. Sie bleibt lieber im Hintergrund und beobachtet das Geschehen aus der Distanz. Ihre Bescheidenheit hlt sie aber nicht davon ab, Besitz und Werte anzustreben. Ihre Ausgaben sind daher oft sehr hoch, auch weil sie groen Wert auf ein gepflegtes ueres legen. Sie lieben teure Cremes und ordentliche, zu jedem Anlass passende, Garderobe. Als Erscheinung werden Jungfrauen oft ihren Namen gerecht. Sie haben alle etwas Reines, Sauberes an sich, das sehr anziehend wirkt.


Du hast mich perfekt beschrieben!  :Grinnnss!: 
Dir auch alles gute nachtrglich  :Grinnnss!: 

Und danke an alle fr eure Glckwnsche... Ich hoffe, ich bekomme am 23. ein riesengroes nachtrgliches Geschenk  ::-stud:

----------


## Kackbratze

> Sie haben alle etwas Reines, Sauberes an sich, das sehr anziehend wirkt.


Ich dachte hier geht es um Rnge und Studienpltze und pltzlich wird es doch komisch...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Jungfrauen mchten etwas sinnvolles tun. Dabei gehen sie sehr organisiert und strukturiert vor.


Danke fr die nette Beschreibung. Soll ich das demnchst auch in meine ZVS Bewerbung schreiben und wenn ja, mit wieviel wird mir das boniert?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kackbratze

Da alle Jungfrauen exakt ihrem Sternzeichen entsprechen, sollte man alle Studienpltze ausschlielich an Jungfrauen vergeben.

Zielgerichtet, reinlich und dabei fast schon "Natur-weiss". Wenn das man nicht geborene rztinnen sind!
Was macht man dann bitte mit Stieren oder Skorpionen? Was sollen die dann Studieren?

----------


## Tarwah

Stiere sind laut den Sternen sehr naturverbunden - also werden alle Stiere Grtner.
Skorpione - keine Ahnung ^-^


-

----------


## netfinder

Skorpione arbeiten im Blutabnahmedienst, denn stechen koennen sie am besten...hachja und Jungfrauen brauchen keinen Kittel, sie sind von Natur aus sauberer...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Stiere sind laut den Sternen sehr naturverbunden - also werden alle Stiere Grtner.
> Skorpione - keine Ahnung ^-^
> 
> 
> -


Grtner???? Hey ich bin auch Stier! *g* Ich bin zwar ein groer Tierfreund, aber naturverbunden wrd ich jetzt nicht sagen.
Stiere sind brigens angeblich ordnungsliebend, zielstrebig, stur usw. ich glaub das passt genauso gut zu Arzt *g*

Ich bin bringes dafr dass alle Schtzen zur Bundeswehr gehen sollten *g* :bhh:

----------


## Tarwah

Und alle Waagen zu Weight Watchers xD

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Mein Feng-Shui-AstroTv-LifestylecoachperVolkshochschule-Guru hat mir geraten ich soll den Leuten helfen...........also werde ich ein Urlaubssemester einlegen um den ganzen Bedrftigen hier aus diesem Fred mal ber die Strae zu helfen, ich glaub die schaffen das nicht alleine.

----------


## ile vanille

Guten Morgen,
der verlorene Sohn ist zurckgekehrt und fragt sich ob dieses Leistungskursanrechnugsproblem nur fr die Neuabiturienten in Baden-Wrttemberg gilt.!!!????????????
Schlielich war das System letztes Jahr mit den 4-fach Wertungen zweier Leistungskurse ja noch anders und somit ja auch fr Frankfurt ersichtlich.
Habe halt 2009 Abi gemacht, deswegen brennts mir unter den Fingerngeln.
Nichtsdestotrotz sind sie echt bescheuert, falls sie beim neuen Jahrgang die Kurse nicht bercksichtigen.

Also bitte um Antwort.




"Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, muss mit der Zeit gehen."

----------


## netfinder

Ist das eine neue Form von Spam oder eine Frage?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ist das eine neue Form von Spam oder eine Frage?


Aber netti das Eine schliet doch das Andere nicht aus oder?

----------


## netfinder

Jetzt hast dus mir kaputt gemacht...

----------


## Kackbratze

Haltet doch bitte die Grenzabstnde zu den Grenzrngen ein! Hier geht es um wichtige Dinge, die eh erst dann geklrt sind, wenn der Postmann den Briefumschlag gebracht hat!

----------


## Abitussi10

jetzt uer dich doch nicht so grenzwertig *lach*

viele bringt die momentane Situation doch schon so oder so schon an ihre Grenzen... hahahahaha

----------


## fallenangel30487

..noch 12 Tage!!!!

----------


## _Natalie_

> ..noch 12 Tage!!!!


:/ Hab Angst lol

----------


## fallenangel30487

> :/ Hab Angst lol


Ich auch und wie!!!!!

----------


## Kackbratze

Geht dann die Welt unter?

Habt ihr alle keinen Plan-B?

----------


## Julia=)

:Big Grin:  also ich hab keinen geplanten plan b^^
bzw denke ich, dass ich zum sommersemester auf jeden fall reinkommen werde :Big Grin:  dann muss ich mir halt noch nen halbes jahr die zeit vertreiben^^ auch das wird sich irgendwie machen lassen denke ich .. auch wenn ich da ehrlich nicht erpicht drauf bin. mache dann aupair oder so . irgendwas sinnvolles, aber das plane ich jetzt nicht!!  :Big Grin:  alles was weiter weg ist als der 23te wird ausgeblendet :Big Grin:  ein wenig naiv, ich wei, aber sonst mache ich mich noch mehr verrrckt

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab zwar auch nen Plan B - arbeiten! Aber ich hab einfach keinen Bock noch 5-6 Jahre zu warten und dann mit 30 mit dem Studium anzufangen. Da bist du gerade fertig und kannst schon fast in Rente gehen. Dann wre ich 36 wenns gut luft, dann FA mit 42 oder so...und irgendwann htte ich dann schon ganz gerne Kinder und mit das auf keinen Fall vor dem Studium. 
Knnt ihr es denn gar nicht verstehen, dass man sich Gedanken um seine Zukunft macht????

----------


## hennessy

> .....Knnt ihr es denn gar nicht verstehen, dass man sich Gedanken um seine Zukunft macht????


na klar knnen wir das. Und glaubt nicht, dass es uns damals anders ging. Gut, wir hatten kein Internet, sondern nur das Telefon und die Briefpost, aber das Warten und Bangen war dasselbe. 
Manchmal ist es fr uns "alte Dackel" eben schon amsant, das Ganze aus einer anderen Perspektive zu erleben: Alles, worauf ihr euch freut, ist fr uns bereits Erinnerung. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, so ein (fr meine Begriffe) extremes Gedns gemacht zu haben. Wir haben halt einfach gewartet. Punkt.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> na klar knnen wir das. Und glaubt nicht, dass es uns damals anders ging. Gut, wir hatten kein Internet, sondern nur das Telefon und die Briefpost, aber das Warten und Bangen war dasselbe. 
> Manchmal ist es fr uns "alte Dackel" eben schon amsant, das Ganze aus einer anderen Perspektive zu erleben: Alles, worauf ihr euch freut, ist fr uns bereits Erinnerung. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, so ein (fr meine Begriffe) extremes Gedns gemacht zu haben. Wir haben halt einfach gewartet. Punkt.


Naja aber vor ein paar Jahren kam man auch noch mit nem 2er Abi rein und wenn nicht musste man halt 3-4 Jahre warten. Das sieht ja jetzt auch etwas anders aus. Wenn ich nicht schon ne Ausbildung htte und noch jnger wre, wrd ich das bestimmt auch lockerer sehen. Dann wrd ich mir auch denken wenns nicht geht geh ich eben mal ins Ausland und mach FSJ und dann noch ne Ausbildung.. dann geht die Zeit schon rum, aber ich bin eben auch keine 18 mehr.

----------


## Feuerblick

Ich hatte auch schon eine Ausbildung und war Mitte zwanzig. Trotzdem habe ich nicht auch nur annhernd so einen Aufruhr versprt wie viele hier im Thread. Htte es mit dem Platz nicht geklappt, htte ich halt meinen Job gemacht und nicht studiert.   :Nixweiss:  Ich verstehe halt nicht wirklich, wie man sich selbst so ber einen Studienplatz bzw. einen Beruf definieren kann.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## hennessy

> Naja aber vor ein paar Jahren kam man auch noch mit nem 2er Abi rein und wenn nicht musste man halt 3-4 Jahre warten. Das sieht ja jetzt auch etwas anders aus. Wenn ich nicht schon ne Ausbildung htte und noch jnger wre, wrd ich das bestimmt auch lockerer sehen. Dann wrd ich mir auch denken wenns nicht geht geh ich eben mal ins Ausland und mach FSJ und dann noch ne Ausbildung.. dann geht die Zeit schon rum, aber ich bin eben auch keine 18 mehr.


ich versteh Deine Gedanken und auch Deine Sorgen. Jeder sorgt sich, egal, ob mit 20 oder mit 30. Und natrlich berlegst Du tausendmal, ob Du es richtig machen wirst. Das ist doch auch legitim und menschlich. Aber wenn Du den Entschluss gefasst hast, Mediziner(in) zu werden, dann musst Du es auch konsequent durchziehen. Und auch die Krten schlucken.
Aber egal, ob mit 20 oder 30: Es bleibt noch Zeit genug. Und wenn Du mal 60 oder 70 bist, wirst Du darber nachdenken, wie es gelaufen wre, wenn Du es anders gemacht httest. Dann kannst Du wiederum Szenarien aufbauen mit zig Eventualitten. 
Das Entscheidende dabei ist aber bei allen Varianten: *Was hast Du aus Deinem Leben gemacht!* Und wenn Du Dir dann auf die Schulter klopfen kannst, war es sch.....egal, welches Szenario eingetreten ist. 
Also mach Dir nicht ins Hemd, sondern versuche immer, aus der jeweiligen Situation das Beste zu machen.

----------


## WildThing

...gut, dass dieser Thread den Namen "Lasst uns gegenseitig verrckt machen, bis die Ergebnisse da sind!" trgt. Da ist es ja vllig legitim, dass man, wenn man sich verrckt macht, dafr einen sarkastischen Kommentar erntet. Jaja, ganz meine Meinung.

- Memo an mich selbst: Unbedingt in ein paar Jahren darauf achten, sich in die Situation und Gefhle von Studieninteressierten/Anfngern reinzuversetzen. Auerdem mglichst nicht in Foren rumtreiben, deren Namen explizit darauf verweisen, dass der Geisteszustand der jungen Menschen auf der anderen Seite des WLan-Kabels, unzurechnungsfhig sein knnte.

Danke.

----------


## Kackbratze

Kurze Frage am Rande:
was willst Du uns damit sagen?

----------


## laduda

> Geht dann die Welt unter?
> 
> Habt ihr alle keinen Plan-B?


Medizin ist mein Plan B xD...

----------


## WildThing

> Kurze Frage am Rande:
> was willst Du uns damit sagen?


...dass ich's in diesem Thema hier, extrem tzend finde, wenn User, die bereits studieren drfen, der Meinung sind, uns hier sagen zu mssen, dass die Welt nicht unter geht...oder wir sollten doch was anderes machen. Oder uns gar nicht erst so verrckt machen. Dabei vergessen sie aber augenscheinlich, dass sich unsere Welt momentan nur um dieses Studium dreht. Und sie vergessen auerdem, dass dieses Thema dazu gegrndet wurde, um sich und seinen ngsten ordentlich Luft zu machen. Da braucht man keine Kommentare, die einzem zeigen sollen, wie albern man sich doch verhlt, nur weil man keinen Plan B hat, oder ein totales Nervenbndel ist.
Entweder Empathie oder man solle sich hier doch jeden Ratschlag  la "Na dann mach halt was anderes" sparen..  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## konstantin

So wie einige ihre Situation hier allerdings schildern, muss man ja schon beinahe Angst haben, dass sich ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der aktiven Forennutzer in diesem Thread nach dem 23. September suizidieren wird. Ich denke, was die etwas aelteren und erfahreneren Benutzer euch versuchen zu erklaeren ist schlichtweg, dass die Welt nicht untergeht, wenn ihr dieses Jahr nicht Medizin studieren "duerft". Und ich finde es auch ziemlich pervers, wie absolut und total sich manche hier ueber ihren Berufswunsch definieren.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Eine Freundin hat mich gerade total verweifelt angerufen. Bei der wurden in FFM die LKs auch nicht anerkannt. Mit LKs htte sie irgendwas mit 448 oder so gehabt und jetzt nur was um 380. Die hat Abi in RLP gemacht und auf dem Zeugnis steht wohl nur die Endnote, fr Vornote und Abinote hat sie dann ein extra Zeugnis von der Schule eingereicht, das zhlte aber nicht, weil ja nicht das offizielle Abizeugnis war. 
Wei gar nicht warum die da draufrumreiten..... is doch wurst obs jetzt Profilfach, LK oder sonst wie heit und ob die Noten jetzt auf dem Zeugnis stehen oder nochmal extra besttigt werden.

----------


## Palimpalim

DAs mit der Anrechnung von LKs ist wirklich nicht gerecht. Ich selbst hab ja in BY Abi gemacht und finde es denen gegenber unfair, in derern Bundeslndern die (nennen wir es mal unparteisch) Hauptfcher nicht anerkannt werden. 
Bin heute schon voll traurig, weil mein KPP am Mittwoch um ist. Ich hab mich mit allen nicht nur gut, sondern bestens verstanden. Die rzte waren echt super nett, haben mir immer alles (Rntgenbilder, Sonoaufnahmen, ...) erklrt und ich durfte eigentlich alles machen. Ich war nicht der kleine Praktikant, sondern konnte wirklich berall mit (OP, Sono, Endoskopie). Das schnste war aber, als ich das erste mal Klammern entfernen durfte. Ich wei nicht wieso, aber das ist mir als eines der ersten Dinge so in Erinnerung geblieben  :Blush: 
Am Freitag sind dann einige Schwestern in Urlaub und ich musste mir das ein oder andere Trnchen verkneifen, weil die Atmosphre sooooo toll war. Somit steht fr mich jetzt nur umso mehr fest, dass ich studieren mchte. Und wenn nicht dieses Jahr, dann halt im SS (hehe, das ist eine Ansage an die EX-ZVS)
Habt oder werdet ihr was mit auf Station nehmen, wenn ihr den letzten Tag im KPP seid? Dachte jetzt an nen Kuchen und vielleicht Hppchen???

----------


## PollyCracker

hab mein kpp zwar schon im juli beendet, aber das ist ja nun auch nicht so lange her ;) ich hab am letzten tag einen groen obstkorb, extra erdbeeren, eis und schlagsahen mitgebracht...aber es war eben juli und ziemlich hei. ich war aufner gyn station wo auch nur frauen waren. alle wollten ihr gewissen beruhigen indem wir immer frchte statt sigkeiten gegessen haben...das eis war dann natrlich "dit vanille eis"  :Big Grin:   du musst mal schauen was zu "deiner" station passt  :Grinnnss!: 

brigens...ich hab in nds abi gemacht mit "profilfchern". der spa wurde auch nicht angerechnet bzw. nur einer von drei lks...vll aus mitleid, was wei ich. fr einen platz hats zwar gereicht, aber unfair ist das trotzdem. profile sind eh das schlimmste was es gibt, weil man sich kaum was aussuchen kann und immer irgendwas nehmen "muss"!

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich denke in Baern wird es schon anerkannt, hab mich aber nicht fr FFM beworben. Finde es aber ungerecht, da die Chancengleichheit nicht mehr herrscht!

Meine Station ist nicht sehr kalorienbewusst (Butterkekse mit ganz dick Nutella zum Frhstck  :hmmm...: ) Ansonsten ne chirurgische Station. Ich denke, Obst ist vll nicht sooo gefragt, da unsere Obstschale seit ich da bin noch nicht einmal mit Inhalt bestckt war  ::-dance:  (hingegen das Butterkeksregalfach schon) Letzte Woche gabs dann schon in vorweihnachtlicher Stimmung Spekulatius. Ich habe mich im SEPTEMBER noch dagegen ehren knnen  ::-winky:

----------


## PollyCracker

dann  mach einen butterkeks-kuchen  :Big Grin:  die sind zwar immer ziemlich s, aber das kannn auch unter umstnden lecker sein  :hmmm...:

----------


## Palimpalim

Das ist ansich ne super Idee  :Meine Meinung: 
Dann bekommt meine Lieblingspatientin auch ein Stck (die war schon da, bevor ich gekommen bin, ist also schon meine special-Freundin  :hmmm...: )

----------


## Feuerblick

> So wie einige ihre Situation hier allerdings schildern, muss man ja schon beinahe Angst haben, dass sich ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der aktiven Forennutzer in diesem Thread nach dem 23. September suizidieren wird. Ich denke, was die etwas aelteren und erfahreneren Benutzer euch versuchen zu erklaeren ist schlichtweg, dass die Welt nicht untergeht, wenn ihr dieses Jahr nicht Medizin studieren "duerft". Und ich finde es auch ziemlich pervers, wie absolut und total sich manche hier ueber ihren Berufswunsch definieren.


Danke! Genau das meinen wir! :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Danke! Genau das meinen wir!


Ich mchte auch nicht bestreiten, dass diese EUphorie etwas in Hysterie ausarten kann, aber fr manche (wie mich z.B.) stehen die Chancen eben schlecht. Wenn das dann wenigstens das einzige wre, was nicht funktionieren wrde, sprich also mein Plan B nicht auch noch in die Hose gehen wrde, wre das ja auch noch OK. Und das man sich hakt an seine Trume klammert finde ich nicht verwerflich und wrde es nicht als "Profilieren" bezeichnen.

ABer ich bin der Meinung, wers nicht sehen will soll wegschauen, oder besser der muss hier im Fred nicht die Stimmung vermiesen. 

Andere haben halt auch Angehrige, Freunde etc. zu Hause, mit denen sie nicht ber solche Probleme eden knnen, weil immer wieder der Spruch kommt, "ja mit deinem Abi kriegste schon noch nen Platz..." Aber Pustekuchen...

Es gibt meiner Ansicht nach auch noch genug andere Freds, deren Wichtigkeit ich jetzt mal in Frage stelle und deshalb ist dieser hier auch berechtigt  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hatte zum Abschied nen Schokokuchen und Mohnmuffins gemacht...

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich hatte zum Abschied nen Schokokuchen und Mohnmuffins gemacht...


Hab schon dran gedacht, lauter kleine unterschiedliche Gebcke zu machen, dann is fr jeden was dabei. Ich bin echt voll traurig. Ich mchte aber nicht die restliche Zeit des KPPs dort verbringen, weil ich noch in die Uniklinik mchte (die hat halt mehr als 14 Zimmer  :hmmm...: ) und dann noch mal in einen Bereich auerhalb der Chirurgie. 
In 10 Tagen kann man anrufen... Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen, nicht nachzufragen. Werde auch nicht in Daisy etc. schauen, sondern ganz einfach auf meinen Brief warten. So der Plan, ob ich ihn dann umsetzen werde wird sich zeigen...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ich hatte der einen Station nen Zitronenkuchen und der anderen Station Eis mitgebracht. (War allerdings damals mitten im Hochsommer und ich hab vorher abgecheckt, ob ne Tiefkhlmglichkeit fr Nahrungsmittel besteht).

----------


## Palimpalim

Also die Tiefkhltruhe gibt es schon, aber wenn ich an die denke, muss ich mich vor lachen immer kringeln, weil eine neue FSJlerin da das Eispack eines Patienten zwischen TK-Gemse und Eiswrfel legen wollte...
Aber bei uns ist es momentan eh soooo kalt, ich glaub ich mach lieber nen lauwarmen Schokokuchen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich werd wohl auch nicht anrufen. Werd erst mal warten was die 1,6er hier so schreiben...ob sie in Homburg drin sind oder so. Und mal schauen wernn ich mich dann dazu motivieren kann werd ich Donnerstags online schauen....

----------


## Palimpalim

@fallen 
Bewirbst du dich zum SS dann wo anders?

----------


## Geerthe

@fallen

weit du deinen Rang fr Homburg?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Nein werd dann erst mal arbeiten gehen und im Mai TMS machen.

915... is glaub ich ganz gut...alle die ich kenne die auch 1,7+ D haben sind weiter hinten 934, 944, 1003.... da bin ich mit 915 doch noch ganz gut dabei

----------


## laduda

> Nein werd dann erst mal arbeiten gehen und im Mai TMS machen.
> 
> 915... is glaub ich ganz gut...alle die ich kenne die auch 1,7+ D haben sind weiter hinten 934, 944, 1003.... da bin ich mit 915 doch noch ganz gut dabei


Ich bin auf Platz 861. Da ich hchstwahrscheinlich nach FFM gehe (meine Zusatzpunkte wurden Gott sei Dank anerkannt) wirst schon mal mindestens ein Platz hochrcken ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich bin auf Platz 861. Da ich hchstwahrscheinlich nach FFM gehe (meine Zusatzpunkte wurden Gott sei Dank anerkannt) wirst schon mal mindestens ein Platz hochrcken ;)


Du hast 1,6 oder?

----------


## Geerthe

ich habe 1,6 und bin auf Rang 674 fr Homburg ohne Dienst.

Wei gar nicht warum ich nur 40 vom Grenzrang entfernt bin.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ich habe 1,6 und bin auf Rang 674 fr Homburg ohne Dienst.
> 
> Wei gar nicht warum ich nur 40 vom Grenzrang entfernt bin.


Naja is halt Losglck..... Wie 1,6 geht ja bis ca. 880 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich hab mit 915 ja da auch ein recht gutes Los gezogen, wenn man bedenkt, dass ne Freundin auch mit 1,7 und Dienst 1030 hat. Bin dann doch noch recht nahe an 1,6.

----------


## DerSalamander

> ich habe 1,6 und bin auf Rang 674 fr Homburg ohne Dienst.
> 
> Wei gar nicht warum ich nur 40 vom Grenzrang entfernt bin.


Doch noch jemanden gefunden, der vor mir ist ;)

Ist Homburg deine einzige Chance auf nen Platz oder fllste evtl. noch raus aus der Liste?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Will nicht jemand morgen fr mich abreiten gehen? Ich wei dass ich dann wieder 100 mal gefragt werde ob ich schon was von hss wei.......

----------


## DocMartin

> Naja is halt Losglck..... Wie 1,6 geht ja bis ca. 880 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich hab mit 915 ja da auch ein recht gutes Los gezogen, wenn man bedenkt, dass ne Freundin auch mit 1,7 und Dienst 1030 hat. Bin dann doch noch recht nahe an 1,6.


Aber wird doch jetzt eh nochmal gelost oder?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Aber wird doch jetzt eh nochmal gelost oder?


Nein.

----------


## DocMartin

Ach sind das schon die Rnge frs 2. ADH?

----------


## DerSalamander

hat sich erledigt...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Die sind noch vom 1. ADH, aber die verschieben sich dann nochmal...aber die Reihenfolge bleibt gleich.

----------


## DocMartin

Bidda, aber glaub mir Fallen, wenn ich in Dresden angenommen werde, kannst du meinen Rang gerne bernehmen  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Drck euch auf jedenfall auch allen die Daumen....bald werden wir es ja wissen!

----------


## Geerthe

bald....das ist noch sooo lange hin!

----------


## Rennmaus

> ich habe 1,6 und bin auf Rang 674 fr Homburg ohne Dienst.
> 
> Wei gar nicht warum ich nur 40 vom Grenzrang entfernt bin.


Wie gemein  :Frown:  bin auf 707, auch 1,6 ohne Dienst

----------


## Rennmaus

> Eine Freundin hat mich gerade total verweifelt angerufen. Bei der wurden in FFM die LKs auch nicht anerkannt. Mit LKs htte sie irgendwas mit 448 oder so gehabt und jetzt nur was um 380. Die hat Abi in RLP gemacht und auf dem Zeugnis steht wohl nur die Endnote, fr Vornote und Abinote hat sie dann ein extra Zeugnis von der Schule eingereicht, das zhlte aber nicht, weil ja nicht das offizielle Abizeugnis war. 
> Wei gar nicht warum die da draufrumreiten..... is doch wurst obs jetzt Profilfach, LK oder sonst wie heit und ob die Noten jetzt auf dem Zeugnis stehen oder nochmal extra besttigt werden.



Ich habe auch Abi in RLP gemacht, habe nur ein Zeugnis, vorne Geschnrkel und hinten smtliche Noten. Ist ja mal sau doof

----------


## kingsusu

Nochmal zum Thema Frankfurt zurck. Wisst ihr, ob man seine "Profilfcher" irgendwie umschreiben kann, sodass sie doch zhlen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab grad nochmal mit der Freundin wegen FFM telefoniert. Die hat 345 frs Abi +99 Punkte fs LKs und KPP = 444 und die hat keine Zulassung...auch nicht reserviert. Was da jetzt genau schief gelaufen ist wei die auch nicht. Vermutung war halt dass die LKs nicht anerkannt wurden wegen dem Zeugnis. 
Wei jemand den Grenzrang von FFM?

----------


## laduda

> Hab grad nochmal mit der Freundin wegen FFM telefoniert. Die hat 345 frs Abi +99 Punkte fs LKs und KPP = 444 und die hat keine Zulassung...auch nicht reserviert. Was da jetzt genau schief gelaufen ist wei die auch nicht. Vermutung war halt dass die LKs nicht anerkannt wurden wegen dem Zeugnis. 
> Wei jemand den Grenzrang von FFM?


Ja 382. Ich bin nur 15 am Grenzrang vorbei und hab 429 Punkte... schtze mal ihre LKs wurden tatschlich nicht anerkannt  :Frown: 

Was genau heit den "reserviert" ?

----------


## laduda

> Wie gemein  bin auf 707, auch 1,6 ohne Dienst


Schnitt: 1.6, ohne Dienst Platz 861 also nicht beschweren ;) 
Ist fr mich persnlich nicht schlimm, da es nicht meine Nummer 1 Uni ist.

----------


## laduda

> Du hast 1,6 oder?


jep ^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

Sie hatt in FFM Rang 600...find das echt heftig!

----------


## Rennmaus

Uh, da habe ich wohl echt Glck mit 707.
Homburg ist auch nicht meine 1.OP, aber HD und HD/MA sind aussichtslos nach dem vergeigten TMS. Von daher bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf Homburg, bei den anderen drei Unis bin ich nicht mal in der Nhe vom Grenzrang(nehme ich an, die sind ja alle unter 1,6).

----------


## DerSalamander

[QUOTE=Rennmaus;946848]Uh, da habe ich wohl echt Glck mit 707.QUOTE]

707 ist echt gut. Ich hab 688 und hab mich gefreut wie ein Kind als ich das gehrt hab. Weil, wie schon vorher hier besprochen, es gibt durchaus auch 1,6er die rund 200 und mehr Pltze hinterm Grenzrang liegen. 
Aber man darf ja auch ausnahmsweise ein bisschen Glck haben...

Hab brigens in nem anderen Forum schon ein paar gesehen, die keinen Bock auf Homburg haben ;) Find ich klasse  :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

[QUOTE=DerSalamander;946924]


> Uh, da habe ich wohl echt Glck mit 707.QUOTE]
> 
> 707 ist echt gut. Ich hab 688 und hab mich gefreut wie ein Kind als ich das gehrt hab. Weil, wie schon vorher hier besprochen, es gibt durchaus auch 1,6er die rund 200 und mehr Pltze hinterm Grenzrang liegen. 
> Aber man darf ja auch ausnahmsweise ein bisschen Glck haben...
> 
> Hab brigens in nem anderen Forum schon ein paar gesehen, die keinen Bock auf Homburg haben ;) Find ich klasse


Die meisten haben glaub ich keinen Bock auf Homburg. Wir sind da echt ne Ausnahme. *G*

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich untersttze das voll und ganz.

Kommt nur alle her, ich geb euch schreckliche Infos ber Homburg ;) ber die Uni, ber die Stadt, ach, ber das ganze Saarland und seine Bewohner...
;)

----------


## enfant.hei

Angenommen ich bekomme am 23. eine Zusage, kann ich mir die dann auch bis zum WS 2011/12 reservieren lassen?

Wrde in diesem Jahr nmlich sehr gerne ein freiwilliges soziales Jahr im Ausland machen. 

Wenn man z.B. Zivi macht, geht das ja auch mit dem reservieren.

----------


## Inelein

Im Ausland kommt es glaub ich auf die Organisation bzw das spezifische Programm an, ob das als Dienstersatz anerkannt ist und davon hngt es dann auch ab ob man sich den Platz reservieren kann. Hab das aber nur ganz dunkel im Gedchtnis, jemand anders wei da eventl. meh :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Angenommen ich bekomme am 23. eine Zusage, kann ich mir die dann auch bis zum WS 2011/12 reservieren lassen?
> 
> Wrde in diesem Jahr nmlich sehr gerne ein freiwilliges soziales Jahr im Ausland machen. 
> 
> Wenn man z.B. Zivi macht, geht das ja auch mit dem reservieren.


Nur wenn du das FSJ vorher schon angefangen hast. Sonst hast du leider Pech gehabt. Und es muss natrlich ein offiziell anerkanntes FSJ nach dem FSJ Gesetz sein. 
Les dir am besten mal das Merkblatt vonn hss ber die Ableistung von Freiwilligen Diensten durch.

----------


## Rennmaus

Noch 9 Tage
Und hoffentlich nur noch 139 Arbeitsstunden fr mich  :Grinnnss!:  zumindest in diesem Beruf in Vollzeit

----------


## ThomAl

An alle Mannheimer:

Wie ich lese, sind seit heute die Ergebnisse vom Ersten Abschnitt des Staatsexamens drauen. Mannheim ist die Spitze mit 75,5 Prozent richtiger Fragen. (:::

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Mannheim ist die Spitze mit 75,5 Prozent richtiger Fragen. (:::


Eher richtiger "Antworten" oder? Eine Misserfolgsquote von 8,3% ist aber nicht so toll....

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ich sehs kommen, das werden wir bei der Semestererffnung aufs Butterbrot geschmiert bekommen. Naja.. nich nur wir. Auch die Erstis - die bekommen bestimmt so n tolles Schaubild gezeigt (wie auch wir schon) mit Kommentar und nem hmischen Grinsen nach Heidelberg  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Medi2009

Wow, also ich find die Gesamtdurchfallquote von 12,7% ziemlich gering, oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden ?

----------


## ThomAl

> Eher richtiger "Antworten" oder? Eine Misserfolgsquote von 8,3% ist aber nicht so toll....


Hast natrlich Recht. Schon verbessert.

----------


## konstantin

In Rostock sind in der Referenzgruppe nur 0,8% durchgefallen. So viel zu niedrig...

----------


## epeline

oh, das impp hat ja ne neue web-prsenz

----------


## Medi2009

> In Rostock sind in der Referenzgruppe nur 0,8% durchgefallen. So viel zu niedrig...


In Homburg ist *niemand* aus der Referenzgruppe druchgefallen ^^

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> In Homburg ist *niemand* aus der Referenzgruppe druchgefallen ^^


Das gleiche gilt fr Magdeburg  :hmmm...:  So genug Schwanzlngenvergleich?

----------


## Hippietyp

> In Homburg ist *niemand* aus der Referenzgruppe druchgefallen ^^


Man strengt sich halt besonders an, wenn man sonst evtl. ein ganzes Semester lnger im Saarland bleiben msste.

----------


## Abitussi10

> Man strengt sich halt besonders an, wenn man sonst evtl. ein ganzes Semester lnger im Saarland bleiben msste.


Hahahahahahahaha  :bhh:

----------


## Inelein

> Ich sehs kommen, das werden wir bei der Semestererffnung aufs Butterbrot geschmiert bekommen. Naja.. nich nur wir. Auch die Erstis - die bekommen bestimmt so n tolles Schaubild gezeigt (wie auch wir schon) mit Kommentar und nem hmischen Grinsen nach Heidelberg


Haben die auch nicht anders verdient dafr dass ich am Mo dort bei der Einschreibung geblitzt wurde :Grinnnss!:

----------


## konstantin

Haha, ist das geil, *jeder* wird auf dem Weg nach Heidelberg geblitzt! Meine Schwester wohnt da, und sie meinte, die haetten da kurz vor dem Stadteingang ein paar richtig boese Blitzer postiert, und jeder, den ich kenne, der in den letzten Monaten nach Heidelberg gefahren ist, wurde dort geblitzt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Haha, ist das geil, *jeder* wird auf dem Weg nach Heidelberg geblitzt! Meine Schwester wohnt da, und sie meinte, die haetten da kurz vor dem Stadteingang ein paar richtig boese Blitzer postiert, und jeder, den ich kenne, der in den letzten Monaten nach Heidelberg gefahren ist, wurde dort geblitzt.


h nein, nicht jeder. Aber mit der Zeit wei man auch, wo die stehen [knnten]  :Grinnnss!: 
Wobei Heidelberg mitm Auto eh ne Katastrophe darstellt (vor allem in die Altstadt) und daher fahre ich lieber mitm Zug.  :Top:

----------


## Inelein

Jap, die halbe Stadt scheint ne Baustelle zu sein, dazu noch eine recht originelle Streckenfhrung, wenn man dann noch ortsfremd mit zickendem Navi unterwegs ist... direkt nach der Polizeistelle (das Beste ist, dort htte ich gar nicht hingemusst, man kann auch von der anderen Richtung viel besser zur Seminarstrae kommen, doofes Navi) auf Hhe der JVA, kurz nach ner Steigung und soweit ich das beurteilen konnte im Nachhinein kein 30er-Zone Schild sondern nur auf dem Boden gekennzeichnet... lustigerweise war der Blitzer anscheinend auch Ortskundigen nicht bekannt, ein Heidelberger hinter mir hat ne Vollbremsung eingelegt :Grinnnss!: 
Die Stadt ist mir daher jetzt so mega unsympathisch, dass ich froh bin nach Mannheim zu kommen statt dorthin.

----------


## Medi2009

> Man strengt sich halt besonders an, wenn man sonst evtl. ein ganzes Semester lnger im Saarland bleiben msste.


der war gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich finds uncool, dass hier alle auf dem Saarland rumhacken. Das Saarland ist wunderschn  :Frown:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich finds uncool, dass hier alle auf dem Saarland rumhacken. Das Saarland ist wunderschn


Als Pflzer werde ich dazu jetzt lieber kein Statement abgeben  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abitussi10

Sala... Das mag schon sein! Ich wrde am liebsten in Stuttgart Medizin studieren - gibts aber net  :Nixweiss: 

Von Stuttgart nach Homburg, das wird schon eine Umstellung werden...

45.000 Einwohner... Da hat schon der Stadtteil von Stuttgart, in dem ich wohne mehr...

----------


## Abitussi10

Hey, heut ist ja der letzte Tag fr die glcklichen des 1. AdHs den Studienplatz anzunehmen... So so so... Oh wenn doch nur schon eine Woche spter wre! Aber naja, als ich die negativ-Meldung vom 1. AdH vor 2(!) Wochen bekam, dachte ich, ich werde wirklich verrckt bis zum 23. - aber die Zeit ist nun doch recht zgig vorbei gegangen.

lese brigens grade Leichenblsse vom Simon Beckett, kann ich gegen Langeweile sehr empfehlen. Sehr spannend!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Homburg hat brigens nicht mal ne Disco. keine Eishalle, keinen Flughafen.... aber dafr ein Tierheim, einen Globus, ne Uniklinik *g*, mmmm...ein Schwimmbad, ne Brauerei (und ein cooles Brauereifest), nen Stadtpark...mehr fllt mir jetzt nicht ein .....

Das schnste dort ist jedoch der Blick auf die schne Pfalz *g*
(sry Salamander, das musste jetzt sein)

Ne mal Spa bei Seite so schlimm ist es dort auch mal wieder nicht, ist eben Provinz....

----------


## Abitussi10

Ohhh Maaaaann... Stuttgart - die Partymetropole... Oh ich werde es vermissen!

Aber was soll's - in Homburg kann man sich bestimmt sehr auf das Studium konzentrieren!!!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Man muss alles positiv sehen :Top:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Auerdem kannste ja auch ab und an mal zum Wochenende nach Stuggi fahren und die Sau rauslassen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ach Mensch, wenn ich hier so von Pflzern umgeben bin, dann kann ich das verzeihen. Die wissen ja eh nicht, was gut ist ;) Wir sind mit Abstand das charmanteste Bundesland, das es gibt. Und fr alle Neusaarlnder, die hierher kommen mssen, veranstalte ich gerne eine Ausflugsreihe, damit ihr mal die schnen Eckchen seht und nicht nur das hssliche Homburg ;)

Kann ja verstehen, dass Grostadtmenschen hier nicht hin wollen, ich wrde umgekehrt auch nicht in ne Stadt gehen, fr kein Geld der Welt.

Haha, fallen, danke, jetzt bin ich Provinzler ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ach Mensch, wenn ich hier so von Pflzern umgeben bin, dann kann ich das verzeihen. Die wissen ja eh nicht, was gut ist ;) Wir sind mit Abstand das charmanteste Bundesland, das es gibt. Und fr alle Neusaarlnder, die hierher kommen mssen, veranstalte ich gerne eine Ausflugsreihe, damit ihr mal die schnen Eckchen seht und nicht nur das hssliche Homburg ;)
> 
> Kann ja verstehen, dass Grostadtmenschen hier nicht hin wollen, ich wrde umgekehrt auch nicht in ne Stadt gehen, fr kein Geld der Welt.
> 
> Haha, fallen, danke, jetzt bin ich Provinzler ;)


Ich wohn auch in der tiefsten Provinz *g* Zw is ja noch kleiner als Homburg und das Dorf in dem ich wohne hat gerademal 400 Einwohner *G*

----------


## Abitussi10

aber ich werde bestimmt froh sein, die erfahrung zu machen und erkenne vielleicht, dass Provinz voll mein Ding ist - wer wei?

Wenn man nicht den Vergleich hat, sollte man auch nicht urteilen (packe mich da in erster Linie selbst an der Nase  :Woow: )

----------


## DerSalamander

> Ich wohn auch in der tiefsten Provinz *g* Zw is ja noch kleiner als Homburg und das Dorf in dem ich wohne hat gerademal 400 Einwohner *G*


Yeah, mein Dorf hat das 10-fache ;)
So ausgedrckt hrt sich das nach richtig viel an hihi

----------


## DerSalamander

> aber ich werde bestimmt froh sein, die erfahrung zu machen und erkenne vielleicht, dass Provinz voll mein Ding ist - wer wei?
> 
> Wenn man nicht den Vergleich hat, sollte man auch nicht urteilen (packe mich da in erster Linie selbst an der Nase )


Ist ja alles Gewohnheitssache, aber ich hab jetzt schon oft mitbekommen, dass 'Fremde' und Grostdter mit der saarlndischen Jeder-kennt-jeden-Mentalitt nicht zurecht kommt. 
Aber keine Angst wir beien net ;), sind sogar meist recht nett.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wie knnen ja den "nich-Provinzlern" mal es Bosaarium zeigen *g* wenn Lexy und K-Paul da sind oder so....
Sag mal war dieses Jahr eigentlich kein Brauereifest? Das ist doch normal am letzten August WE oder so....

----------


## DerSalamander

Yeah, das Bosaarium ;) Zu meiner Zeit war das noch ein Schwimmbad. 
Mark Medlock ist da brigens auch gern hahaha, falls jemand Interesse hat.

Also ich hab da mal nix von gehrt. Aber Karlsberg gehts ja eh net so gut, wahrscheinlich haben die kein Geld fr sowas.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Yeah, das Bosaarium ;) Zu meiner Zeit war das noch ein Schwimmbad. 
> Mark Medlock ist da brigens auch gern hahaha, falls jemand Interesse hat.
> 
> Also ich hab da mal nix von gehrt. Aber Karlsberg gehts ja eh net so gut, wahrscheinlich haben die kein Geld fr sowas.



De Mark war letztens auch in ZW.... wollte da net mal freiwillig San Dienst machen! 
Das erste Brauereifest war echt Hammer!! Manfred Manns Earth Band und dann noch Mixery Disco bis um 3 ....war richtig cool....das zweite war nicht so der Bringer... da hat barclay james harvest gespielt und es gab keine Disco, das ganze hat um 1 zu gemacht und es gab so komische Wertmarken.....

----------


## DerSalamander

War da noch nie... Fr einfach mal so auf n Fest zu fahren ist mir Homburg auch zu weit weg ;)

----------


## Abitussi10

[QUOTE=fallenangel30487;947516]dann noch Mixery Disco bis um 3 ....war richtig cool....QUOTE]

Bis um 3.... hahahaha in Stuggi gehts da erst richtig los  :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

[quote=Abitussi10;947547]


> dann noch Mixery Disco bis um 3 ....war richtig cool....QUOTE]
> 
> Bis um 3.... hahahaha in Stuggi gehts da erst richtig los


Die ganzen Stadtfeste und so machen hier sptestens um 2 dicht, die meisten sogar frher. Ist ein ziemliches Armutszeugnis, aber was soll man machen wenn sich die Anwohner beschweren. Vor ein paar Jahren gibt bei uns das Bltenfest auch noch bis open End...5,6 oder 7 Uhr seit 2 Jahren muss um 12 die Musik aus sein...das rentiert sich schon fast gar nicht mehr...

Das ist hier schon ziemlich beschissen!

----------


## Annaly

ihr mit eurem Stadtvergleich... gegen mich und meine stadt kommt keiner an!
die wohl absolut toteste stadt ist kassel. ohne witz... :Nixweiss:  also bitte, und die soll ne groe stadt sein!

in 6 tagen knnen wir wohl die zvs nerven, oder was meint ihr? ich halt es langsam einfach nicht mehr aus, irgendwie schlimm...

----------


## Inelein

Am Besten ist es immernoch in der Vorstadt bzw Einzugsbereich einer Grostadt zu wohnen:

- "Land"feeling, mit allem was dazu gehrt (Ruhe, nette Nachbarschaft, groer Garten, schne Gegend)
- trotzdem kann man wann immer man mchte Party bis zum Abwinken machen. Dank gut ausgebauter ffentlicher Verkehrsmittel (auch nachts am WE) ist man nichtmal auf jemanden der ein Auto hat bzw Taxi angewiesen.

Einfach nur super :Love:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ist in Kassel nicht das A7?

----------


## Annaly

haha, ja, das mrderhaft tolle a7 gehrt zu uns ;) woher kennst du das denn? ist aber eher nicht so der hit, ziemlich schlimmes klientel, leider. assischuppen^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Am Besten ist es immernoch in der Vorstadt bzw Einzugsbereich einer Grostadt zu wohnen:
> 
> - "Land"feeling, mit allem was dazu gehrt (Ruhe, nette Nachbarschaft, groer Garten, schne Gegend)
> - trotzdem kann man wann immer man mchte Party bis zum Abwinken machen. Dank gut ausgebauter ffentlicher Verkehrsmittel (auch nachts am WE) ist man nichtmal auf jemanden der ein Auto hat bzw Taxi angewiesen.
> 
> Einfach nur super


Das stimmt. Sowas vermisse ich hier total, ohne Auto kannst du das hier total vergessen. Keine S- oder U Bahn, extrem schlechte Busverbindungen (nachts schon mal gar keine) und die Zge fahren auch nur bis abends um 21 Uhr oder so.... is echt nervig....

----------


## Cuba_libre

> haha, ja, das mrderhaft tolle a7 gehrt zu uns ;) woher kennst du das denn? ist aber eher nicht so der hit, ziemlich schlimmes klientel, leider. assischuppen^^


Ein Freund von mir hatte mal vor Jahren ne Freundin, ne Ferienliebe, die haben sich danach noch getroffen. Er ist dann ein paar Mal nach Kassen gefahren und hat gesagt, dass er da in ner total coolen Disse gewesen wre. Naja ... er war schon immer ein Schwtzer.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Annaly

achso, ja so sit das. frher war das a7 mal ganz in ordnung, aber es gibt besseres in KS.bin aber froh, wenn ich hier weg bin, hier mchte man echt nicht tot berm zaun hngen.


die warterei macht mich wahnsinnig. ich geh aus verzweiflung schon heut abend auf eine veranstaltung in meiner alten schule, nur um etwas beschftigt zu sein. bel.

----------


## fallenangel30487

@ Annaly

...morgen ist der DSDS Truck in Kassel *g*

----------


## ~Scarlett~

> @ Annaly
> 
> ...morgen ist der DSDS Truck in Kassel *g*


@ fallen

...coole Sache, vielleicht dse ich da morgen noch kurz hin....Popstar werden is eh viel cooler als Arzt...  ::-dance: 

Und ich will jetzt endlich wissen ob ich 13 PLtze gut gemacht hab oder ob ich Plan B oder PLan C machen muss....grml

----------


## Annaly

boah, das ist ja die methode gegen die letzten paar tage des wartens. einfahc mal bei dsds aufschlagen. hihihi  :hmmm...: 
und dann werd ich voll cool und so. yeah.

----------


## DocMartin

Hier meine Antwort auf die Nachfrage bezglich der Ergebnisse des AdH:

*Sie werden die Nachricht  wie alle Bewerber  von hochschulstart.de erhalten, sehr geehrter Herr xyz, und zwar nach dem 18. September 2010.*

*Mit freundlichen Gren* ...

Also scheint die ZVS die Ergebnisse auf jeden Fall schon am 18. zu haben.

----------


## morgoth

Du hast ein eigenwilliges Leseverstndnis. Das kann dir in IMPP-Fragen das Genick brechen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Der 18. ist Samstags. Und nach dem 18. kann der 19, 20, 21, 22 oder 23 heien. Wobei ich Sonntag fr eher unwahrscheinlich wenn nicht unmglich halte. Ich denke vor Dienstag werden die nix sagen.

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Hm Dienstag klingt gut...jeh nachdem natrlich was rauskoommt wrde es das perfekte oder das schlechteste Geburtstagsgeschenk aller Zeiten werden...

So muss jetzt los in die Schule....Hmatoxilin-Eosin-Frbung ...mal sehen ob ich alles verschtte XD

----------


## laduda

> Hier meine Antwort auf die Nachfrage bezglich der Ergebnisse des AdH:
> 
> *Sie werden die Nachricht  wie alle Bewerber  von hochschulstart.de erhalten, sehr geehrter Herr xyz, und zwar nach dem 18. September 2010.*
> 
> *Mit freundlichen Gren* ...
> 
> Also scheint die ZVS die Ergebnisse auf jeden Fall schon am 18. zu haben.


nach dem 18. ? Das ist mal wohl ein voll bescheuerter Termin... d.h. wohl bis zum 20. warten, oder glaubt ihr man kann da  Sa/So anrufen? xD
Oder meinten sie etwa, dass sie da die Bescheide online stellen?

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich vermute, der 18. kommt zustande, da die Unis bis 17. Zeit haben, der ZVS Rckmeldung zu geben. Danach setzen die sich an die Auswertung. Nur so kann man sich das erklren. Ich denk auch, dass man dann dienstags mal freundlich nachfragen kann telefonisch.

----------


## Abitussi10

Jep, da ist was dran mit der Rckmeldefrist fr die Unis...

Oh ich bin ja soooo aufgeregt^^

----------


## laduda

> Ich vermute, der 18. kommt zustande, da die Unis bis 17. Zeit haben, der ZVS Rckmeldung zu geben. Danach setzen die sich an die Auswertung. Nur so kann man sich das erklren. Ich denk auch, dass man dann dienstags mal freundlich nachfragen kann telefonisch.


Was genau wird denn da rckgemeldet?

----------


## Abitussi10

Zum einen wer sich bereits eingeschrieben hat (die hatten ja bis 15.09. dazu Zeit) daher fallen die dann raus aus den Ranglisten und zum anderen die Leute, die durch ein AWG oder hnliches einen Platz bekommen haben.

----------


## Sophia_91

> Jep, da ist was dran mit der Rckmeldefrist fr die Unis...
> 
> Oh ich bin ja soooo aufgeregt^^


also mir bereitet das ganze gerade wirklich schlaflose nchte  :Smilie:

----------


## Bostonier

ruft ihr denn schon vorher an? 

Ich bin auch die ganze Zeit am warten. Hab mir heute die Besttigung vom Pflegepraktikum geholt...aber jetzt ist mir nur noch langweilig... :schnarch...:   :schnarch...:

----------


## DerSalamander

Am Montag versuch ich mal mein Glck am Telefon, aber ich geh davon aus, dass man da ab Dienstag mittag anrufen kann, wie Anfang Monat auch...

----------


## erg42

mal vlt eine etw. dusselige Frage: wenn ich nexte Woche eine Absage bekomme, gibts ja immer noch die Nachrckverfahren.

Nehm ich richtig an, dass es dann am 06.10 (1.Nachr.) bzw. am 18.10 keine Ablehnungsbescheide mehr gibt?

----------


## Abitussi10

Ne, du bekommst den Ablehnungsbescheid am 23.09., nochmal einen gibts dann nicht (siehe Bewerbung Termine hss).

Bei den "normalen" Bewerbungen an den Unis ist es ja auch so, dass man da nur noch was von den Unis hrt, wenn man erfolgreich nachrcken konnte.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hat jemand mal gefragt wann Angebot und Nachfrage vom ADH online sind?

----------


## DocMartin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4tcRlHY-3Q

----------


## DerSalamander

Yay, Colin Hay ;)

----------


## Annaly

> Hat jemand mal gefragt wann Angebot und Nachfrage vom ADH online sind?


was kann ich mir denn darunter vorstellen? :was ist das...?: 


und wie vertreibt ihr euch die restlichen tage? ich werde langsam echt kirre, haha. zum glck mach ich sa+so nen erstehilfekurs, der den ganzen tag geht. ablenkung! ::-dance:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> was kann ich mir denn darunter vorstellen?
> 
> 
> und wie vertreibt ihr euch die restlichen tage? ich werde langsam echt kirre, haha. zum glck mach ich sa+so nen erstehilfekurs, der den ganzen tag geht. ablenkung!


Die Stellen immer auch online wieviele Leute sich an welcher Uni und an welcher OP beworben haben. Da steht dann immer Uni xy OP1 xxx Bewerber, OP 2..... usw.

Heute hab ich ne Freundin zu ihrer Abschlussprfung begleitet, heut abend und morgen werd ich meinem Bruder bei der Renovierung seines Hauses helfen und Samstag bin ich auf dem 80. Geburtstag von meinem Stiefopa.

----------


## Abitussi10

das mit dem kurs ist ne jute idee, schau mal ob ich noch en pltzchen ergattern kann  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Annaly

achso, das wusste ich gar nicht. bzw., dass die das online stellen irgendwo.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> achso, das wusste ich gar nicht. bzw., dass die das online stellen irgendwo.


http://hochschulstart.de/fileadmin/d...zin-ws2010.pdf

..ist jetzt aber nur von Abibesten und WZ

----------


## Annaly

merci beaucoup, jetzt bin ich etwas schlauer als vorher  :Smilie: 

heut ist ja schon donnerstag...

----------


## erg42

also ich vertreib mir die Zeit auf dem Oktoberfest! allerdings mit arbeiten... nicht nur mit Biertrinken!! :Top:

----------


## ~Scarlett~

@ erg24

...wo arbeitest du da? Ich komm vorbei und trink 'ne Ma, wenn ich'n positiven Bescheid bekommen sollte...aber vllt. auch schon zum Geburtstag^^

Kommst du aus Mnchen?

----------


## _Natalie_

ich komm auch sehr sehr gerne vorbei  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julia=)

:Big Grin:  mglichst lange schlafen ist ein guter zeitvertreib :Smilie:  
hab heute ner freundin beim umzug geholfen :Smilie:  die hat ihre zusage schon ewig=/ wieso bekommt das nur die zvs nicht hin :Big Grin: 
und ich besuche routinemig nochmal alle rzte, solang ich noch privat versichert bin :Big Grin: 
morgen versuch ichs mal mit shoppen,kuchenbacken  :Big Grin:  nochmal arzt^^ und bowlen:P mal schauen hrt sich ganz ausgefllt an und ganz super ist auch zimmer fr den umzug vorbereiten :Big Grin:  weil das ja mit dem studienplatz auf jeden fall klappt(die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt :Smilie: )
ich glaub ich hab alle kinofilme gesehen, die dieses und letztes jahr rausgekommen sind :Big Grin:  
wobei mittlerweile hab ich so viel angst vor dem 23ten, dass ich mir jetzt wnsche, dass es noch mglichst lange dauert^^ damit ich mir noch meine schne, wie es ist, wenn ich dann studiere welt aufrecht erhalten kann :Big Grin:  ganz seltsames gefhl^^ (vlt versteht das jemand:P?)

----------


## DocMartin

Ich mach ja mein Praktikum, hab jetzt, bis auf die letzten beiden Tage, nur noch Frhschicht, deswegen mach ich das immer so:

bis ca halb drei Praktikum, dann Nachmittags Sport und bischen chillen, Hausarbeiten und so weiter. Abends dann mit Freunden treffen und so 2-3 Stunden schlafen, dann am nchsten Morgen wieder um 5 aufstehen. Das so zwei bis drei mal und dann nach Hause kommen und so um fnf ins Bett gehen und den ganzen Tag verschlafen  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute wirds auch witzig, geh mit Freunden in Club und dann direkt ins Krankenhaus, dann danach morgen schn schlafen gehen, Sonntag wieder Praktikum, dann vielleicht ins Kino oder so und abends Training. Dann ist der magische Montag auch schon da  :Top:

----------


## Abitussi10

Mein Terminplan ist zum Glck bis Donnerstag voll  :bhh: 

Gehe auch gerade nochmal alle rzte besuchen... Leider hat mich mein Gefhl net getuscht und ich bin bissle angeschlagen  :Frown:  Naja das wird schon wieder  :Top: 

Hab brigens bei der ZVS angerufen (ob die Uni Halle meine Punkte korrigiert hat) und dann gleich gefragt wegen den Ergebnissen. Leider war die Dame nicht sehr net und meinte nur "Bescheide gibts am 23.) 

Irgendwie find ich die Herren von der ZVS netter wie die Damen, was meint ihr?

Grle

----------


## Sophia_91

ja, die herren sind immer sehr auskunftsfreudig... im gegensatz zu den frauen dort. das sind immer mega zicken he :-P
mann, ich wills jetzt endlich wissen!!

----------


## neuerphysiker

> Hab brigens bei der ZVS angerufen (ob die Uni Halle meine Punkte korrigiert hat)



hat sie wenigstens das beantwortet?

----------


## Abitussi10

ja, aber es hat sich nix getan. ich gebe dazu die hoffnung auch auf... die ZVS sagt, dass sie nix machen knnen und die Uni Halle sagt, dass die nix machen knnen - UNGLAUBLICH^^

----------


## neuerphysiker

Stimmt. die Unis haben sich doch bis zu dem heutigen Tag entschieden. Kann man nicht direkt die Unis fragen?  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## DocMartin

Die sind einfach nur zu faul ihre liste nochmal zu berarbeiten, kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, die Punkte zu korrigieren und die betreffenden Personen innerhalb der Liste hochzurutschen...

----------


## erg42

> @ erg24
> 
> ...wo arbeitest du da? Ich komm vorbei und trink 'ne Ma, wenn ich'n positiven Bescheid bekommen sollte...aber vllt. auch schon zum Geburtstag^^
> 
> Kommst du aus Mnchen?


an so einem Stand wo leckere Sachen verkauft werden! 
Der stand ist in der Nhe vom Lwenbru zelt! schwer zu erklren! 
Ich Komm aus der Nhe von Mnchen. wohn ca 25 km sdlich. deshalb hoffe ich auch so mit meinen 1.6 doch noch irgendwie nen Platz in Mnchen zu ergattern!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Irgendwie hatte ich immer freundliche Damen und total demotivierte unfreundliche Mnner am Telefon.

----------


## Annaly

ich hatte einen netten mann dran...

tage vollstopfen ist ein guter plan, aber leider ist mein zimmer schon fast umzugsfertig, bis auf die klamotten und noch etwas kleinkram muss nichts mehr zusammengepackt werden, die  kchenausstattung ist auch schon zusammengesammelt. hachja.
heut abend ist immerhin freitag, schn cocktails schlrfen gehen  :Smilie:

----------


## ~Scarlett~

@ erg42
ich glaub ich komm dann mal vorbei...Essen ist immer gut....ich hoffe es sind Sigkeiten dabei?!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

Ansonsten ...heute erfolgreich einen Pankreasschnitt gefrbt der eig. ein Thymus htte sein sollen O_o ...sonst nur noch zwei Anatomiestunden gehabt, die eig. eher Terminologie waren^^

Heut Abend wird sich mit 'ner alten Kollegin ausm FSJ getroffen und danach ordentlich gefeiert =)

So langsam mcht ich's aber auch wissen....jeder frgt und das nervt shcon total wenn man immer sagen muss, ja also ich wei es noch ned aber wenn das und das ist dann mach ich das und das....  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kensington

Bald wissen wir Bescheid ;) Ich studiere seit gestern meinen Plan B und bin jetzt am Stundenplan machen. Puh...

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Bald wissen wir Bescheid ;) Ich studiere seit gestern meinen Plan B und bin jetzt am Stundenplan machen. Puh...


Darf ich fragen was Plan B ist?  ::-stud:

----------


## Kensington

> Darf ich fragen was Plan B ist?


Studiere in Zrich Psychologie als Hauptfach und 2 Nebenfcher:
1. Recht
2. Wirtschaftswissenschaften: Management and Economics

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Studiere in Zrich Psychologie als Hauptfach und 2 Nebenfcher:
> 1. Recht
> 2. Wirtschaftswissenschaften: Management and Economics


Ah ok, klingt als ob du dir einiges vorgenommen hast.  :Top: 
Viel Glck frs Studium.  ::-stud: 
Medizin ist aber noch nicht ganz aus dem Rennen, oder? Also abgesehen von den 2.AdH Ergebnissen... folgen dennoch weitere Bewerbungen?

----------


## Kensington

> Ah ok, klingt als ob du dir einiges vorgenommen hast. 
> Viel Glck frs Studium. 
> Medizin ist aber noch nicht ganz aus dem Rennen, oder? Also abgesehen von den 2.AdH Ergebnissen... folgen dennoch weitere Bewerbungen?


Danke, lieb von dir.
Fr Medizin wrde ich hier alles stehen und liegen lassen ;) Sofort, auf der Stelle. Werde aufjeden Fall versuchen micht weiterhin zu bewerben und doch noch irgendwann einen Platz zu bekommen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

@Kensington
Wie gefllts dir denn?

Bei uns is am WE auch so ne Art Oktoberfest in klein...vieleicht geh ich da am Samstag hin um mich ein bisschen abzulenken. Ist bestimmt ganz lustig.

----------


## Jumper2010

Ich bin noch NIE bei Hochschulstart per Telefon durchgekommen :Oh nee...: 

bin irgendwie zu doof, warte jetzt einfach bis zum 23 ten :Nixweiss: 

Mit TMS 1,75???????hoffe auf Ulm oder Bochum,  was meint ihr?
 :was ist das...?:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich bin noch NIE bei Hochschulstart per Telefon durchgekommen
> 
> bin irgendwie zu doof, warte jetzt einfach bis zum 23 ten
> 
> Mit TMS 1,75???????hoffe auf Ulm oder Bochum,  was meint ihr?



Ich komm da auch ziemlich schwer durch...meistens ruf ich eh an wenn nicht gerade Bescheide rausgehen und da die Hlle los ist, wenn ich was wissen will. Bin inkl. letztem Jahr 4 oder 5 mal durchgekommen. 

Vieleicht hast du in Ulm nohc ne Chance da wars ja 1,702 oder so.... Bochum wei ich nicht....

Das Warten nervt und ich wei nicht ob ich mir berhaupt noch Hoffnung machen soll, wenns dann nix wird bin ich umso enttuschter.

----------


## kingsusu

Man muss nur zu geschickten Zeiten anrufen!  :hmmm...: 

Ich komme eigentlich nach ein paar Versuchen (oder gar beim Ersten) immer durch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ~Scarlett~

> Ich bin noch NIE bei Hochschulstart per Telefon durchgekommen
> 
> bin irgendwie zu doof, warte jetzt einfach bis zum 23 ten
> 
> Mit TMS 1,75???????hoffe auf Ulm oder Bochum,  was meint ihr?


Ich glaube Bochum wird schwierig....da hat der der ZVSler mir nur gesagt, dass er mir meine Grenzrnge erst gar nicht sagt, weil die so weit weg sind...hatten 1,5 in der 1. Stufe....in Ulm who knows...ich wnsche es dir! Hab 1,704 und hoffe auch, noch in Ulm genommen zu werden.

----------


## Sophia_91

was glaubt ihr wie viele rnge man in homburg entfernt sein kann um jetzt im 2.adh noch nen platz zu bekommen?

----------


## Geerthe

das wei ich auch nicht, aber einige Seiten zuvor hier im Forum wurde spekuliert, da es 200 Rnge sein knnten

----------


## Sophia_91

ja, das hatte ich auch gelesen... aber keine ahnung, ich knnte mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass das dieses jahr ziemlich verschrft ist. ich hoffs nicht, aber sein knnte es schon.

----------


## Geerthe

wenn es diese Jahr nicht klappt, dann sicherlich auch nchstes Jahr nicht. Die doppelten Abijahrgnge kommen dann verstrkt.
In der Wartezeitquote liegen wir aber vor ihnen :bhh:

----------


## Annaly

dat wird schon, mdels!  :Smilie: 
heute ist der 18., heute entscheidet sichs ja sozusagen. und am dienstag kann man ja shcon anrufen  :Smilie:

----------


## laduda

> dat wird schon, mdels! 
> heute ist der 18., heute entscheidet sichs ja sozusagen. und am dienstag kann man ja shcon anrufen


Wenn sich das schon heute entscheidet, wieso kann man dann nicht am Montag anrufen?

LG

Laduda

----------


## Annaly

naja, entscheiden in dem sinne, dass die unis bis heute rckgemeldet haben mssen, wie es jetzt aussieht. zumindest hab ich das so verstanden. und die zvs braucht shcon bestimmt den montag, um sich da durchzufriemeln ;) das sind doch bestimmte beamte, die da sitzen...?  ::-oopss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die am Montag schon was wissen...ich denken frhestens Dienstag mittag....
Aber auf den einen Tag kommt dann auch nicht mehr an.. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Kackbratze

Jeder Anruf kostet die wieder Zeit, die dann fr die Arbeit fehlt und am Ende sind die erst Mittwoch fertig mit der Auswertung. :Woow:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Vor allem ist es viel zu teuer da stndig anzurufen.....Ich ruf erst an wenn jemand schreibt dass sie was sagen...wenn berhaupt, vieleicht wart ich auch auf Donnerstag.

----------


## laduda

glaubt ihr etwa, dass die Personen die fr die Beantwortung der schriftlichen und mndlichen Anfragen zustndig sind, auch die Listen vergleichen? Das wre mehr als nur komisch...

----------


## ~Scarlett~

...Neh ich glaub das nicht, denke das luft so  la Callcenter oder so und wenn allg. Fragen kommen wird 'ne allg. Atwort gegeben (zB.: AdH zweite Stufe ab dem 23. Sept.)....wenn Glck hast, hast 'nen engagierten ZVSler der dann in den Listen nachschaut...Wird aber wohl eher - verstndlicherweise - die Ausnahme sein.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ne bestimmt nicht, aber ich ruf einfach nicht an weils mir zu teuer ist da jedes mal Geld zu bezahlen auch wenn man nicht durchkommt...

----------


## IceBrin

Hey ihr, 
ich bin noch neu hier, les aber schon eine weile mit und dachte ich klink mich mal ein  :Smilie: 
@ fallenangel: ich stimm dir da voll und ganz zu, v.a. msste ich bei den ffnungszeiten vom handy aus anrufen und ich will garnicht so genau wissen wieviel mich das kostet?!
habs dieses jahr zweimal probiert und bin einmal durchgekommen, hab das auch nur gemacht weil ich unbedingt meine rangpltze wissen wollte...

----------


## desiul

Hey
Um euren Rang zu erfahren, knnt ihr auch einfach eine E-mail an hochschulstart schicken. 
Ich habe eine Antwort erhalten, in der etwas ber einen Grenzrang von 634 geschrieben wird. Die Uni in Homburg besitzt allerdings nur ca. 290 Pltze.
Nun meine Frage: Was bedeutet dieser Grenzrang ?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hey ihr, 
> ich bin noch neu hier, les aber schon eine weile mit und dachte ich klink mich mal ein 
> @ fallenangel: ich stimm dir da voll und ganz zu, v.a. msste ich bei den ffnungszeiten vom handy aus anrufen und ich will garnicht so genau wissen wieviel mich das kostet?!
> habs dieses jahr zweimal probiert und bin einmal durchgekommen, hab das auch nur gemacht weil ich unbedingt meine rangpltze wissen wollte...


Die hatte ich per mail erfragt. Hatte dieses Jahr 2 mal anrufen mssen, einmal weil was mit meiner Dienstbescheinigung nicht funktioniert hat und die im Kontrollblatt ein komplett falsches Datum reingeschrieben hatten, weil sie ein Beglaubigung bersehen haben. Und dann nochmal weil ich im Aug. nur einen Bescheid online hatte und keine Teilnahmebesttigung frs ADH. Hat sich aber dann alles geklrt. 
Ah ne sry hab doch 3 mal angerufen vor ein paar Wochen nochmal auch wegen der Dienstbescheinigung nochmal....und da hatte ich dann auch noch was mit den Rangpltzen gefragt, weil ich ja eh anrufen musste.

Vom Handy aus wirds teuer. Hatte im letzten Jahr ne Rechnung von ber 50 nur zvs und bin 2 mal durchgekommen!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hey
> Um euren Rang zu erfahren, knnt ihr auch einfach eine E-mail an hochschulstart schicken. 
> Ich habe eine Antwort erhalten, in der etwas ber einen Grenzrang von 634 geschrieben wird. Die Uni in Homburg besitzt allerdings nur ca. 290 Pltze.
> Nun meine Frage: Was bedeutet dieser Grenzrang ?


Wenn du mal die Suchfunktion benutzen wrdest, httest du die Antwort schon lngst gefunden. Schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher, da wurde das bestimmt 10 mal ausfhrlich erklrt. Bin jetzt einfach zu faul das ganze nochmal zu schreiben....such einfach mal...oder im Rang und Grenzrang Thread.

----------


## IceBrin

Oh oh....dann geh ich vor der nchsten Handyrechnung lieber noch ein bisschen mehr arbeiten  :Big Grin:  hm ich wusste garnicht dass die das auch per email beantworten, ich dachte es kommt schon am telefon immer drauf an wen man dran hat...gut dass sich das alles noch geklrt hat bei dir!

----------


## desiul

Ja tut mir leid, bin neu hier. 
gehe dann mal auf die suche  :Smilie:  
trotzdem danke

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja tut mir leid, bin neu hier. 
> gehe dann mal auf die suche  
> trotzdem danke


War nicht bse gemeint, aber meinstens hilft es einfach mal zuerst zu suchen. Du bist brigens nicht der einzige der heute danach fragt. Wie gesagt ein paar Seiten vorher wird dadrber ausfhrlich gesprochen....

----------


## DocMartin

Meint ihr, die Uni Dresden gibt mir morgen schon Auskunft?

----------


## ~Scarlett~

@doc
haben die was gesagt beim awg?
Ich knnte mir denken, dass die was sagen, weil die wissen ja quasi wen sie genommen haben. Versuchen kannst's ja^^

----------


## DocMartin

Naja, ich hatte schon mal per Mail nachgefragt, am 15., da meinte sie, ich kriege von der ZVS bescheid, aber die msstens ja auch wissen^^

Und bei der Uni krieg ich wohl eher Jemanden dran, der n Plan hat, als bei der ZVS...

----------


## Annaly

ja, ich werd auch immer nervser, halt es kaum noch aus. werd dienstag nachmittag so gegen 2 einfach mal anrufen bei der zvs...  :Frown:  also nur noch morgen berstehen  :Smilie:

----------


## Echinococcus

Ein weiterer Dresdener meldet sich hier.

Ich hoffe, dass ich ein paar Infos bekomme, wenn ich persnlich im Imma-Amt aufschlage.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass es wirklich eng wird, sich fr die 2. OP im schlimmsten Fall noch eine Wohnung zu suchen ;)

Hoffentlich kann ich bis sptestens Dienstag entweder hier vor Ort oder bei der ZVS schon mal den Stand der Dinge nachfragen, Freitag gab es seitens der ZVS leider noch keine Infos *seufz*.

----------


## DocMartin

Ich ruf morgen mal bei Uni und ZVS an  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Annaly

und dann erzhl uns mal, wie freundlich oder unfreundlich die leute waren und was du erfahren hast! :Smilie:

----------


## Geerthe

ja, ich habe auch am Freitag noch keine Informationen von der ZVS bekommen.
Leider.

ich denke auch, da es nicht gerade einfach wird mit der Wohnungssuche.
die letzen beien die Hunde.

----------


## Echinococcus

Also sptestens Dienstag geh ich direkt beim Imma-Amt vorbei :P

----------


## ~Scarlett~

ICH WILL JETZT ENDLICH WISSEN WAS LOS IST!!!!!!!!!MAAAAAAAANN!!!!!!!

Recht herzlichen Dank fr die Aufmerksamkeit....jetzt kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehen...  ::-angel:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ICH WILL JETZT ENDLICH WISSEN WAS LOS IST!!!!!!!!!MAAAAAAAANN!!!!!!!
> 
> Recht herzlichen Dank fr die Aufmerksamkeit....jetzt kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehen...


Ich auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Annaly

JA. ich hab schon einen an der waffel von der ganzen warterei... :peng:

----------


## Geerthe

ich stimme dem zu, habe auch einen Schu weg.
die Leute aus Hannover wissen schon , ob ihr AWG erfolgreich war, warum hlt Rostock sich so bedeckt?
ich fordere gleiches Recht fr alle :Meine Meinung: 

morgen Nachmittag mu doch etwas in Erfahrung zu bringen sein................ :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## laduda

Hat denn heute jemand da schon angerufen?

----------


## laduda

Also ich habe gerade folgende e-mail von der ZVS bekommen:

Sehr geehrte Frau zxy,

derzeit kann ich Ihre Frage nicht abschlieend beantworten. Die Verfahrensergebnisse der zweiten Stufe des AdH liegen erst am 23. September d. J. vor. Ich muss Sie daher auf diesen Termin vertrsten.


Mit freundlichen Gren

yxz


Hmm... erst heit es nach dem 18. steht es fest und dann heit es frhestens am 23. :/...

----------


## DerSalamander

Das wird wahrscheinlich wieder dasselbe sein wie letztes Mal, da hat man a) per Internet nur sehr schwer Auskunft bekommen, b) Montags noch gar nicht und c) wars immer sehr abhngig davon, welchen ZVS-Menschen man da am Hrer hatte.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich denke, vor Mittwoch gibts gar keine Neuigkeiten. Habe mir auch fest vorgenommen nicht anzurufen. Bis Freitag werde ich es schon noch aushalten. Meine Genzrnge von allen Unis hab ich brigens trotz 3 e-Mails nicht mehr erhalten, schon irgendwie komisch wie die zvs das handhabt. Ich lenk mich mit arbeiten ab. Am Mittwoch bin ich dann wohl den ganzen Tag in Regensburg unterwegs und Donnerstag kann man sich seine Chancen ja anhand der anderen geposteten Infos abzhlen.

----------


## kingsusu

> Ich denke, vor Mittwoch gibts gar keine Neuigkeiten. Habe mir auch fest vorgenommen nicht anzurufen. Bis Freitag werde ich es schon noch aushalten. Meine Genzrnge von allen Unis hab ich brigens trotz 3 e-Mails nicht mehr erhalten, schon irgendwie komisch wie die zvs das handhabt. Ich lenk mich mit arbeiten ab. Am Mittwoch bin ich dann wohl den ganzen Tag in Regensburg unterwegs und Donnerstag kann man sich seine Chancen ja anhand der anderen geposteten Infos abzhlen.


Ich denke auch, dass man erst am Mittwoch mehr Infos bekommt. Natrlich wissen die das schon. Keine Frage! Aber damit es alles auch seris wirkt mssen sie die Termine einhalten.

Dass die (angehenden) Studenten hierbei auf ihren Nerven sitzen, scheint wohl ok zu sein.

----------


## Palimpalim

manchmal denke ich, ist es auch eine "Schutzreaktion" der Berater, keine Ausknfte zu geben. Wenn man einfach zum 10000-sten mal gefragt wird, ob es schon ergebnisse gibt, ist man beim 10001-sten Mal doch etwas genervt  :hmmm...:

----------


## -Julchen-

Letztes Jahr haben sie auch am Tag vorher schon was gesagt zum Ergebnis. Ruft ruhig an am Mittwoch und am Besten mehrmals. Es gibt mehr und weniger auskunftsfreudige Menschen bei der ZVS :hmmm...:  Also nicht gleich abspeisen lassen und genau fragen! Nicht "wie siehts denn so aus bei mir" sondern "bin ich in xy drin?"!! ::-winky:

----------


## Abitussi10

haben noch nichts  :Nixweiss:  Hab grad angerufen...

Immerhin war es zumindestens mal eine wirklich sehr, sehr nette Dame!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Am Donnerstag kann man es ja eh online sehen....da sind die Bescheide in Daisy und Mittwoch wissen die auf jedenfall was. Die mssen ja Mittwochs die Bescheide ausdrucken, dass sie sie am Donnerstag abschicken knnen.

----------


## Sweet Jane

Das tut mir leid, dass ihr immer noch warten msst; ich wrd durchdrehen. Zum Glck hab ich meinen Platz schon. Ich drck euch weiterhin die Daumen; wird schon klappen :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Skalpella

> Jeder Anruf kostet die wieder Zeit, die dann fr die Arbeit fehlt und am Ende sind die erst Mittwoch fertig mit der Auswertung.


-->



> Also ich habe gerade folgende e-mail von der ZVS bekommen:
> 
> Sehr geehrte Frau zxy,
> 
> derzeit kann ich Ihre Frage nicht abschlieend beantworten. Die Verfahrensergebnisse der zweiten Stufe des AdH liegen erst am 23. September d. J. vor. Ich muss Sie daher auf diesen Termin vertrsten.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gren
> 
> ...


q.e.d.  ::-oopss:

----------


## youyi

soo ich bin jetzt auch endlich hier registriert:P ich wollt eben berichten wie das bei mir gelaufen ist...
also ich hab heute morgen auch bei der zvs angerufen u die wirklich sehr nette frau meinte,dass sie mir nicht sagen kann, wie das auswahlgesprch (in dresden) gelaufen ist, sondern nur, wo ich ne zulassung hab...sie meinte dann, dass ich bei meiner ersten und zweiten uni zulassungsmglichkeiten htte^^ ich hab mich erstmal gefreut und als ich dann den hrer aufgelegt hab ist mir klargeworden, dass sie vielleicht das ergebnis vom auswahlgesprch gar nicht wei ("mglichkeit" ist ja keine "zulassung" :Big Grin: )
hab dann nochmal angerufen und hatte einen brummeligen mann am telefon der meinte, dass ich noch bis donnerstag warten muss, um das alles zu wissen...
ich glaub das mach ich jetzt auch einfach.
wei irgendwer, wann genau die ergebnisse bei daisy reingestellt werden?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> soo ich bin jetzt auch endlich hier registriert:P ich wollt eben berichten wie das bei mir gelaufen ist...
> also ich hab heute morgen auch bei der zvs angerufen u die wirklich sehr nette frau meinte,dass sie mir nicht sagen kann, wie das auswahlgesprch (in dresden) gelaufen ist, sondern nur, wo ich ne zulassung hab...sie meinte dann, dass ich bei meiner ersten und zweiten uni zulassungsmglichkeiten htte^^ ich hab mich erstmal gefreut und als ich dann den hrer aufgelegt hab ist mir klargeworden, dass sie vielleicht das ergebnis vom auswahlgesprch gar nicht wei ("mglichkeit" ist ja keine "zulassung")
> hab dann nochmal angerufen und hatte einen brummeligen mann am telefon der meinte, dass ich noch bis donnerstag warten muss, um das alles zu wissen...
> ich glaub das mach ich jetzt auch einfach.
> wei irgendwer, wann genau die ergebnisse bei daisy reingestellt werden?


Normalerweise immer so gegen 10 oder 11 Uhr.

----------


## meini

Edit: Erledigt.^^

----------


## Abitussi10

Ohhhh Maaaaaann - warum haben die mir noh nix gesagt - so ein Schmu!
Auch will wissen!!!! Grrrrrrrrr^^

----------


## kingsusu

> manchmal denke ich, ist es auch eine "Schutzreaktion" der Berater, keine Ausknfte zu geben. Wenn man einfach zum 10000-sten mal gefragt wird, ob es schon ergebnisse gibt, ist man beim 10001-sten Mal doch etwas genervt


Na klar. Aber das ist ihr Job. Und dafr werden sie bezahlt. 


Nur weil 1000 Patienten mit Grippe zu einem kommen, darf man den 1001ten doch nicht anpbeln!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## laduda

> -->
> 
> 
> q.e.d.


Ich glaube das ist kein Beweis fr die These ^^. ich glaube die haben eine art callcenter und eine Datenbank auf die sie zurckgreifen knnen wenn sie wollen.

----------


## DocMartin

Mir wurde bei der ZVS grad gesagt, dass der Bearbeiter meine Ergebnisse im Moment nicht einsehen kann, weil gerade die Ergebnisse eingespielt werden :grrrr....:  
Klingt mir ja nach einer sehr fadenscheinigen Ausrede.

----------


## laduda

> Mir wurde bei der ZVS grad gesagt, dass der Bearbeiter meine Ergebnisse im Moment nicht einsehen kann, weil gerade die Ergebnisse eingespielt werden 
> Klingt mir ja nach einer sehr fadenscheinigen Ausrede.


Und mir haben sie gesagt, dass die Daten gesperrt sind  :grrrr....:

----------


## DerSalamander

Aaaber es wrde heien, dass man eigentlich morgen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Auskunft kriegen drfte, wenns denn die Wahrheit war ;).

----------


## Hmoglobin

... es war doch bisher immer so, dass man zwei Tage vor dem offiziellen Termin schon telefonische Ausknfte erhalten konnte...
Ich bin gespannt  ::-stud:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich ruf erst an wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass es Ergebnisse gibt. Und auch nur wenn die 1,6er schreiben, dass sie in Hom genommen wurden! Ich hab so Angst ich kann keinem sagen. ZZ luft alles schief jetzt ist auch noch ein Bekannter von mir spurlos verschwunden. Off topic: http://kai-stumpe-vermisst.de.vu/

----------


## laduda

> Ich ruf erst an wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass es Ergebnisse gibt. Und auch nur wenn die 1,6er schreiben, dass sie in Hom genommen wurden! Ich hab so Angst ich kann keinem sagen. ZZ luft alles schief jetzt ist auch noch ein Bekannter von mir spurlos verschwunden. Off topic: http://kai-stumpe-vermisst.de.vu/


Oh Gott... das tut mir echt Leid... ich hoffe, dass es ihm gut geht.

----------


## Annaly

ich hab den heutigen tag erfolgreich stundenlang bei ikea verbracht und war erst um halb 4 zuhaus, also kann ich eh erst morgne anrufen. und wenn es wie bei der 1. stufe sein sollte, mssten die morgen nachmittag auf jeden fall was wissen  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  jetzt gehts ersteinmal schn das wetter genieen. ::-dance:

----------


## Kensington

> @Kensington
> Wie gefllts dir denn?
> 
> Bei uns is am WE auch so ne Art Oktoberfest in klein...vieleicht geh ich da am Samstag hin um mich ein bisschen abzulenken. Ist bestimmt ganz lustig.


Sehr, sehr gut. Die Uni Zrich ist sehr cool und sehr modern. Trotzdem hoffe ich noch auf Medi. Man weiss ja nie, obwohl ich keine Chance mehr sehe.

----------


## Inelein

Die Aussage "Gerade werden die Ergebnisse eingespielt, daher knnen wir die Daten nicht einsehen" ist bisher in keinem Bewerbungszyklus eine Ausrede gewesen, sondern ging einer mglichen Auskunft immer direkt voraus.

----------


## ~Scarlett~

So, hab also nix verpasst^^ 

Ich werde wohl auch bis Donnerstag warten...hab Do. eh schon um 13 Uhr aus...trifft sich uerst gut. 

Auer natrlich hier schriebt jmd mit 1,704 dass er in Ulm oder mit 53,25 in Mannheim genommen wurde, dann muss ich anrufen. :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Kommt irgendjemand heut abend / nacht in dem ML Chat? Ich kann garantiert wieder nicht schlafen....

----------


## Annaly

je nach dem, wann du im chat bist, bin ich auch da ;) langweil mich tierisch.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> je nach dem, wann du im chat bist, bin ich auch da ;) langweil mich tierisch.


Ich denke so in 30 min. muss jetzt erst mal wieder runter kommen.... bin grad ziemlich fertig wegen dem vermissten Kai.

Bin jetzt online

----------


## kingsusu

Also Leute, dann ruft mal morgen an. Und wenn's positiv aussieht, versuch's ich auch mal!  ::-dance:

----------


## laduda

Also ich habe da gerade angerufen und die meinten ich kann da frhestens morgen Nachmittag anrufen :S... ich hoffe doch mal, dass ich spter hier von euch noch lese, dass es klappt ;)

Ich hab gerade mal in alten threads rumgestbert und letztes Jahr haben sie die Ergebnisse auch erst am 23. September bekommen obwohl denen am Telefon vorher immer was anderes gesagt wurde.

----------


## DerSalamander

Die Antwort mit Mittwochnachmittag hab ich auch grad bekommen. Naja, der eine Tag... den hlt man jetzt auch noch aus.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Die Antwort mit Mittwochnachmittag hab ich auch grad bekommen. Naja, der eine Tag... den hlt man jetzt auch noch aus.


Beim 1. Adh hie es das dienstag morgens auch und dann gab es mittags doch schon Ergebnisse. Heut bleib ich vorsorglich mal bis 15 uhr zuhause. *G*

----------


## Abitussi10

Oh Maaaaaann - das kst mich aba jetzt an  :kotzen: 

Wie lang denn noch???

Dazu bin ich fett erkltet  :Traurig:  Nur am huschten und total heiser... Mennnoooooo....

----------


## Abitussi10

> Heut bleib ich vorsorglich mal bis 15 uhr zuhause. *G*


das selbe tu ich auch  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

So nebenbei...*g* wundert auch nicht wenn ich manchmal alles klein schreibe...Das liegt daran, dass ich mit dem Handy online bin und es gewohnt bin dann immer alles klein zu schreiben....

Ich konnte heute nacht berhaupt nicht schlafen. Erstens ist am Donnerstag Vollmond, zweitens wegen hss und drittens wegen dem Bekannten der gestern gestorben ist....
Bin jetzt total mde und fertig und sehe aus als htte ich 3 Tage druchgemacht.

----------


## neuerphysiker

> Beim 1. Adh hie es das dienstag morgens auch und dann gab es mittags doch schon Ergebnisse. Heut bleib ich vorsorglich mal bis 15 uhr zuhause. *G*


wieso denn das denn? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hatt da ne mail geschrieben und die meinten n heute nicht erst am Mittwoch mittag. Das gleiche haben die zu den Anderen auch am Telefon gesagt. Bin dann mittags einkaufen gefahren und als ich zurck kam, wars 15.?? dort war niemand mehr und im Forum hie es dass sie ab 14 Uhr doch schon Auskunft gegeben haben. Die machen das bestimmt nur dass heute nicht mehr so viele anrufen *g* Taktik eben....

----------


## Annaly

ich bleib bei meinem plan, es um 2 zu versuchen. die 3 1/2 stunden schaff ich noch  :Big Grin: 

arme fallen, gute besserung. mir geht es aber auch total mies, als htte ich den kater des jahres.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich werd jetzt gleich / bald mal duschen gehen und Mittagessen kochen. Dann seh ich bestimmt auch wieder wie ein Mensch aus. *g*

So schief wie zz alles luft kanns einfach nur noch besser werden....

----------


## Julia=)

:Big Grin:  das gleiche werde ich auch tun :Smilie: 
das muss einfach klappen diese woche, noch lnger warten halte ich glaub ich nicht aus-.-

----------


## fallenangel30487

> das gleiche werde ich auch tun
> das muss einfach klappen diese woche, noch lnger warten halte ich glaub ich nicht aus-.-


Was habt ihr eigentlich fr ne DN und welche OPs?

----------


## kingsusu

Und ich auch!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich stell mir das fr die, die nicht mal Infos aus dem 1. ADH bekommen haben, nervenaufreibend vor. Aber in 24h knnt ihr anrufen! und werden mit Sicherheit was erfahren!

Zum Glck habe ich mein 3. OP sicher. Aber die 1. OP wre natrlich:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Julia=)

ich hab 1,5
marburg, aachen, kln und erlangen

----------


## Abitussi10

1,6

Greifswald, Halle, Frankfurt (kann ich aber alle knicken, weil mein Zeugnis nicht richtig angerechnet wurde) sowie Gieen, Dsseldorf und Homburg.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> 1,6
> 
> Greifswald, Halle, Frankfurt (kann ich aber alle knicken, weil mein Zeugnis nicht richtig angerechnet wurde) sowie Gieen, Dsseldorf und Homburg.


Homburg wird ganz sicher noch was....
Ich wills jetzt endlich wissen!

----------


## DerSalamander

> ich bleib bei meinem plan, es um 2 zu versuchen. die 3 1/2 stunden schaff ich noch


dann sagste bescheid, aber sofort, klar? ::-angel:  :hmmm...:

----------


## Julia=)

ich auch -.-
also morgen kann man anrufen und bekommt ne antwort?
ich wei gar nicht ob ich das machen soll :Big Grin:  als ich das beim 1. ADH gemacht war ich soo aufgelst am telefon und die frau so bse xd ich hab angst^^

----------


## Julia=)

hat von euch mal einer versucht bei den unis anzurufen und nach dem nc bei medizin zu fragen?

----------


## Annaly

> dann sagste bescheid, aber sofort, klar?


klar, ich bin heut daueraktiv im forum wegen infos bzgl zvs ;)

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich hab mal versucht von der Uni Saarbrcken was zu erfahren, aber die geben sich total ahnungslos und schieben alles auf die ZVS.
Wahrscheinlich grere Chancen hast du da bei Unis, die AWGs durchfhren, die haben da vllt mehr Ahnung.

----------


## DerSalamander

> klar, ich bin heut daueraktiv im forum wegen infos bzgl zvs ;)


haha dito ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

> haha dito ;)


 :Party:  :Top:

----------


## krachchris

Die geben immer noch nichts raus. Habs gerade versucht.

----------


## Abitussi10

Warum dauert das sooooo lange  :Wand:  :Hh?:  :Wand:  :Hh?:  :Wand:  :Hh?:  :Wand:  :Hh?:  :Wand:  :Hh?:  :Wand:  :Hh?:  :Wand:  :Hh?:  :Wand:  :Hh?:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## Annaly

verbeamtete brostuhlakrobaten. die sind halt etwas gemtlicher

----------


## MediNaddl27

hei leutchen!
bin auch mal wieder on... langsam sind bei mir die nerven auch am ende, aber ich hab mir inzwischen auch schon einen schlachtplan ausgedacht.
da ich wie annaly auch aus kassel komme, hab ich mich in G und MR beworben gehabt um pendeln zu knnen, da ich hier wohnen bleiben muss/will/kann, aber bei den werten glaub ich zu 0% nen platz zu bekommen  :kotzen:  und hab mich schon auf`s SS eingestellt. eigentlich schade, dass man mit 1,7; 8 WS und Dienst nichts mehr wert zu sein scheint in diesem land. bis das dann endlich mal soweit ist, werd ich meine tiere bespaen, ggf auf 400 jobben (sofern man mal was findet) und mein KPP machen.
anrufen tu ich bei der zvs auch nicht mehr, die sind da echt oft zickig und haben einfach kein verstndnis dafr, dass es leute gibt, die mal wissen wollen was so aus ihrer zukunft wird. als ich da mal angerufen hatte tat der typ am tele direkt so als sei ich komplett bekloppt.

also, euch noch viel spa & glck!  :Party:  Drcke euch die daumen  :Top:

----------


## DerSalamander

Was ich ja so unfassbar unverschmt finde, ist, dass die zu mir gesagt haben, die knnten mir keine Auskunft geben, weil sie selbst noch keine Ergebnisse haben. Warum verkaufen die denn die Leute fr so bld? Natrlich haben die die Ergebnisse. bermorgen werden sie verffentlicht.
Kann man denn nicht einfach sagen: Sorry, aber wir haben Anweisung, nichts zu sagen.
Dann wren die Leute auch nur halb so verrgert.

----------


## Abitussi10

Also die Dame heute war richtig nett  :Loove: 

Aber sie meinte auch zu mir, dass es wohl oder bel Mittwoch werden wird, bis sie es rausgeben...

Hey, ich mach heut meinen Ausstand im Geschft! Es gibt Chicken Massala, Palak Paneer, Daal und dazu Reis. Abschlieen gibt es noch einen leckeren Kuchen mit Biskuitboden, Frischkse-Zitronen-Sahne Creme und leckeren Frchten garniert  :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> verbeamtete brostuhlakrobaten. die sind halt etwas gemtlicher


Die haben bestimmt auch nur Plastikmbel *g*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohX0qe4LfqM
Bei hss luft das bestimmt auch so *g*

----------


## Abitussi10

Trinke gerade einen Husten und Bronchientee - IGITT  :kotzen:

----------


## Palimpalim

Ui, heut is ja richtig was los im Forum. Warum nur  :hmmm...: 
Vor morgen gibts eh nix neues. Und ich bin dann nich daheim :Traurig:  
Aber abwarten und Himbeer-Vanille-Tee trinken, House of God lesen (PS: Hat einer von euch schon die Seuche Gottes gelesen? SUUUUPER Buch)

@Abitussi: Weit du deinen Rang in Gieen und den Grenzrang? Hab von hss 3 mal unterschiedliche Infos bekommen...

----------


## Jumper2010

Hab um 9 Uhr ne mail geschickt und keine Antwort bis jetzt........ :kotzen: 

Nicht mal das obligatorische: wir knne ihnen noch keine antwort geben.....

also dann eben warten, wenn die das so wollen, dann machen wir das eben :dagegen: 

Gru

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Kann man denn nicht einfach sagen: Sorry, aber wir haben Anweisung, nichts zu sagen.
> Dann wren die Leute auch nur halb so verrgert.


Das ist natrlich Quark, den Leuten hier ist die Begrndung doch sowieso egal sie wollen nur dei Ergebnisse haben und dass die zvs da etwas eisern ist, ist auch verstndlich denn sonst ruft der nchste Jahrgang da noch frher an und 
so gehts dann immer weiter.

----------


## MediNaddl27

das ist eindeutig im ffentlichen dienst  :hmmm...:  und ich wei auch wo, bei meinem ex arbeitsgeber  :Woow:

----------


## Abitussi10

> @Abitussi: Weit du deinen Rang in Gieen und den Grenzrang? Hab von hss 3 mal unterschiedliche Infos bekommen...


Gieen 1397 (809 Grenzrang) 

Das wird in Gieen meiner Meinung nach wohl eher nix....

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wie weit bist du den bei House of God?
Ich les grad House of Night Teil 2

----------


## Palimpalim

Dann biste ja noch vor mir. Ich hab 1400 und ein paar zerquetschte... Ich hoffe immer noch. Aber was solls. Das Sommersemester is auch nicht schlecht ::-winky: 
Wenn ich im SS starte und dann nen Uniwechsel mach, die aber nur im WS anfngt, kann ich mich dann, wenn ich im WS ja eig. im 2 semester bin, ins erste zurckstufen lassen
@ Fallen: Ca. Seite 200, is meine Lektre , wenn keine Kunden an der Tankstelle sind  :hmmm...:

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Palak Paneer


mein Lieblingsgericht  :Party:

----------


## MediNaddl27

die frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt. bewerbe mich in g, wrde aber lieber nach mr und die nehmen ja nur zum WS... hab auch keinen dunst wie das laufen knnte  :Nixweiss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ist ein super Buch...habs bestimmt schon 5 mal gelesen. OP kann ich auch empfehlen geht in die gleiche Richtung, spielt nur in England.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich hoff, dass es zum SS reicht. Hab dann 1,5 wegen Ausbildungsbonus und wrd gerne nach Erlangen... Geh aber auch berall anders hin.

@ fallen:  Du musst unbedingt Die Seuche Gottes lesen, find ich auch super. Da gehts um resistente Keime etc.

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich les grad "Verrckt sind immer nur die anderen" von Stephen Seager. Sehr interessant! Es geht um einen Arzt, der sich mit 38 nochmal umorientiert und von der Notaufnahme in die Psychiatrie geht und dort seinen Facharzt macht. Sehr interessant!

----------


## Abitussi10

> mein Lieblingsgericht


Und es ist (wenn man den paneer kauft oder  - wie ich es mache - frech feta nimmt) an sich auch rucki zucki fertig  :Smilie: 

ich kann gar nicht sagen, was mir am besten schmeckt... Indisch an sich schmeckt eben einfach GENIAL  :Smilie:  Und AFRIKANISCHES essen - mjam mjam mjam...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich hoff, dass es zum SS reicht. Hab dann 1,5 wegen Ausbildungsbonus und wrd gerne nach Erlangen... Geh aber auch berall anders hin.
> 
> @ fallen:  Du musst unbedingt Die Seuche Gottes lesen, find ich auch super. Da gehts um resistente Keime etc.


Dann werd ich mir das mal holen wenn ich die 12 Bnde von House of Night durch habe. Die sind nicht so gr0 nur so ca. 400 Seiten. Fr eins brauch ich so 2-4 Tage jenach dem wieviel Zeit ich zum lesen habe. 

PS:
Hat nochmal jemand angerufen?

----------


## Palimpalim

Ist das der Nachfolger von House of God??? Um was gehts da?

----------


## Annaly

nachfolger von HoG ist mount misery, auch ziemlich gut, aber geht da um psychatrie und wie sich das gesundheitssystem plus therapiearten auf patienten und arzt auswirken mit selbstmord etc.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ist das der Nachfolger von House of God??? Um was gehts da?


Ne der Nachfolger von House of God heit Mount Missery.
House of Night ist so ne Art Vampirinternat. Hat aber nicht wirklich was mit klassischen Vampiren zu tun. Die sind so komisch tattoowiert und beten so ne Gttin der Nacht an. Ist ganz lustig...

----------


## Julia=)

hab grade dide ersten beiden von house of night gelesen bzw auf youtube als hrbuch gehrt :Smilie:  hab jeweils einen tag gebraucht :Big Grin:  lag aber an der vielen langeweile
das ist eigentlich eher nen jugendbuch geht so bisschen in die richtung twilight und harry potter, aber echt spannend geschrieben also wenn man auf sowas steht :Smilie:  
lese grade den nachfolger von die sulen der erde :Smilie:  hoffe ken follett enttuscht mich nicht , aber das tut er eigentlich nie <3

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich mag keine Vampire. Hab mir Beilight angeschaut. War mitunter die grte Gedverschwendung der letzten 10 Jahre... Dafr war der kleine Nick umso besser :Top:

----------


## Abitussi10

Beilight - genau!
Neee, mein Ding ist des Vampir-gedns auch net!

Auerdem htt ich den Wolf genommen *lach*

----------


## Palimpalim

PS: Hat jetz keiner mehr angerufen??? Bin morgen den ganzen Nachmittag nicht zu Hause und keine Chance auf Internet oder Telefon..  Wr toll heute noch was rauszukriegen
@Abitussi: Ich htte dieses Fahrzeug genommen, das man mit Gewichtverlagerung lenkt :hmmm...:  Kommt bestimmt gut fr die Visite

----------


## DerSalamander

> lese grade den nachfolger von die sulen der erde hoffe ken follett enttuscht mich nicht , aber das tut er eigentlich nie <3


Ich war total enttuscht. Typisches literarisches Recycling.

----------


## Abitussi10

@Palimpalim
Das kam bei "Der Kaufhauscop" aber viel cooler - hab mich weggeschmissen vor lachen bei dem Film  :Smilie:

----------


## Ulixes

vampire sind doof  :bhh: 

geht doch nichts darber, sich alle Nightmare on Elmstreet, Freitag der 13. und Halloween Filme reinzuziehen, um die Zeit totzuschlagen  :Top:

----------


## Julia=)

mhh das wre echt doof :Big Grin:  bei dem dicken buch .. naja wenns mir nicht gefllt hre ich halt auf :Big Grin:  wir haben ja bestimmt ab donnerstag eh alle keine zeit mehr zum lesen;)

----------


## Palimpalim

Der Wagen is trotzdem cool. Braucht man fr sowas nen Fhrerschein?

----------


## Abitussi10

Leichenblsse von Simon Beckett war auch klasse  :Grinnnss!: 
@ Palimpalim: Ich denk net, dass du dafr was brauchst...

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich steh auf die ROmane von Tess Gerritsen. Die CHirurgin war das beste

----------


## Annaly

ich fand schmetterling und taucherglocke extrem. sollte man sich mal angesehen haben, wenn schon nicht gelesen...

im moment bin ich an den letzten kapiteln von "zusammen ist man weniger allein", auch echt gut.

----------


## Monozyt

> PS: Hat jetz keiner mehr angerufen???


Ich denk ich werds so um 14:45 mal probieren. Vllt sind sie ja kurz vor Dienstschluss redseliger.

----------


## Palimpalim

Haben die bis 15.00 Uhr offen? Ich dachte bis 2

----------


## DerSalamander

Nee, nee, bis 15 Uhr.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das Ding heit Segway. Keine Ahnung ob man dafr nen Fhrerschein braucht. Wir (DRK) hatten uns im Juli welche fr den Stadtfestdienst ausgeliehen war cool. *g* Is aber am Anfang gar nicht so einfach.

----------


## Palimpalim

Hehe, kann ich mir vorstellen, wenns dich mt dem Ding brselt, brauchste selber nen Sanitter

----------


## kingsusu

> Die haben bestimmt auch nur Plastikmbel *g*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohX0qe4LfqM
> Bei hss luft das bestimmt auch so *g*


 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  geil geil geil!

----------


## Sophia_91

> Nee, nee, bis 15 Uhr.


nene, ich meinte auf hss gelesen zu haben, dass die jetzt sogar bis 18.00 uhr erreichbar sind.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> nene, ich meinte auf hss gelesen zu haben, dass die jetzt sogar bis 18.00 uhr erreichbar sind.


Ja am 23. und 24.

----------


## DerSalamander

Sie erreichen hochschulstart.de telefonisch 
arbeitstglich von 8:00 Uhr bis 15:00 Uhr

----------


## Annaly

ich werd noch wahnsinnig. geh jetzt mampfen und so gegen viertel nach 2 ruf ich an.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Irgendwie wrd ich schon gern anrufen...trau mich aber nicht so wirklich. 
Andererseits will ichs jetzt endlich wissen!

----------


## s.d.87

hey leute,
bin neu hier. hab da mal ne frage:
ich habe mich mit meiner DN 1,5 nur fr dsseldorf beworben und der rang lag bei 1046 und meiner ist 1155. 
aber kann das denn sein, dass dsseldorf 1046 pltze vergeben hat oder wofr steht diese zahl?
habe ich eine chance morgen noch eine zulassung zu kriegen? 
ich blick da echt nicht durch :Nixweiss:

----------


## laduda

Soooo ich habe da gerade angerufen und die Frau meinte, dass sie noch keinen Zugriff auf die Datenbank hat. Sie knne aber auch nicht sagen wann es mglich ist.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Suchfunktion sag ich da nur *g*
Ein paar Seiten vorher findest du eine Erklrung zu Rang und Grenzrang, reservierten Pltzen und nicht belegten Rngen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Soooo ich habe da gerade angerufen und die Frau meinte, dass sie noch keinen Zugriff auf die Datenbank hat. Sie knne aber auch nicht sagen wann es mglich ist.


Naja das liegt an dem System, die Sachbearbeiter schalten dass fr die am Telefon wohl erst frei wenn alle Listen abgeglichen und die Bescheide erstellt sind.

----------


## Abitussi10

Oh Maaaaann...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## laduda

> Naja das liegt an dem System, die Sachbearbeiter schalten dass fr die am Telefon wohl erst frei wenn alle Listen abgeglichen und die Bescheide erstellt sind.


Das ist mir klar ;). ich wollte nur den leuten die gerade auch anrufen wollten die 14 cent sparen  :Big Grin: .

----------


## s.d.87

ich bin eig. alle beitrge berflogen aber habe keine antwort auf meine frage gefunden...
nagut macht jetzt sowieso nicht mehr viel aus

----------


## Monozyt

> Soooo ich habe da gerade angerufen und die Frau meinte, dass sie noch keinen Zugriff auf die Datenbank hat. Sie knne aber auch nicht sagen wann es mglich ist.


das ist echt ne gute info. dann geb ich die hoffnung, doch noch heute was zu erfahren, noch nicht ganz auf^^ :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Seite 1117 und vorher.

----------


## laduda

So ihr ich ruf erst ab 14 Uhr an Leute, berichtet doch mal von euren anrufen ^^

----------


## Julia=)

so ich hab dann mal versucht in marburg was herauszubekommen, hatte auch einen sehr freundlichen mann am telefon, aber der hat selber noch kine daten von der zvs erhalten.
die unis selber erfahen den nc auch von der seite und bekommen von der zvs am donnerstag auch erst eine liste mit den namen derjeniger die zugelassen werden..
bld :kotzen:

----------


## hennessy

> Seite 1117 und vorher.


da nicht jeder Bildschirm dieselbe Auflsung bzw. Breite hat, kann es sein, dass es zu unterschiedlichen Seitenzahlen kommen kann. Sinnvoller wre somit die bermittlung der Beitragsnummer.
gru
h

----------


## Abitussi10

Hab gerade angerufen, die haben noch keine Infos...  :Wand:

----------


## Ulixes

Seite 1117 passt bei mir, alle Beitrge so um #5581 rum

----------


## laduda

Ich habe gerade eine Tafelschokolade gegessen :/

----------


## Annaly

ich schiebs noch 20min vor mir her, also halb 3 ruf ich an.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Weil jeder der 6 Unis auf der Liste hat auch auf 6 Listen ist und wenn jemand Homburg auf 6 hat aber an op 1 genommen wurde ist fliegt er in homburg von der liste und der name wird einfach gestrichen und die nummer ist nicht mehr belegt. 
> z.b
> nr. 1 julia 1,0 ist an op 1 genommen also ist platz 1 leer
> 2 -20 genauso
> 21 ist an op 1 noch nicht genommen worden und hat nen res. platz in homburg
> 22 -25 sind wieder frei
> 120 hat hom auf op 1 und ist genommen worden...
> 634 heit einfach dass ca. 434 leute schon an op 1 genommen wurden und somit die rnge nicht belegt sind.



Im Rang und Grenzrang Fred steht das aber nochmal genauer

----------


## DocMartin

Kann ich mir den Anruf sparen, oder hat schon Jemand was in Erfahrung bringen knnen?

----------


## neuerphysiker

ich habe einfach mal alle Unis (alle 6 OP-Unis) angesprochen und die meinten, dass sie das selber erst von der ZVS erfahren werden  :Aufgepasst!:  :Aufgepasst!: 
ich dachte die UNis nehmen die Studenten auf und nicht die ZVS :S

----------


## laduda

> ich habe einfach mal alle Unis (alle 6 OP-Unis) angesprochen und die meinten, dass sie das selber erst von der ZVS erfahren werden 
> ich dachte die UNis nehmen die Studenten auf und nicht die ZVS :S


Jetzt weit du es besser ;)

----------


## Abitussi10

weiss schon einer noch was????

----------


## neuerphysiker

??


Hat jetzt jemand angerufen? Die letzten Stunden sind die schlimmsten  :peng:

----------


## Annaly

eben angerufen, sofort durchgekommen, nette und selber enttuscht klingende frau dran gehabt, dass sie noch nichts sagen kann, wiel die ergebnisse eingespielt werden, erst morgen. :kotzen:

----------


## Abitussi10

hab vor ner halben stunde angerufen, da hie es, dass noch nix freigeschaltet ist... :Nixweiss:

----------


## neuerphysiker

dann geh ich jetzt mal fett eis essen  :Big Grin: 

bis morgen liebe leutz  :Smilie:

----------


## Trianna

....


Wahnsinn..

----------


## Abitussi10

mann ich bekomm gleich nen Zusammenbruch  :kotzen:

----------


## J to the ussi

meint ihr denn, man kann morgen schon was in Erfahrung bringen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Und noch ne Horrornacht!!!! Ich konnte diese Nacht schon nicht schlafen und das liegt bestimmt nicht nur am Vollmond...*g*

----------


## Abitussi10

[QUOTE=fallenangel30487;949535]Und noch ne Horrornacht!!!!QUOTE]

Das kannst du laut sagen  :Traurig:

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Und es ist (wenn man den paneer kauft oder  - wie ich es mache - frech feta nimmt) an sich auch rucki zucki fertig 
> 
> ich kann gar nicht sagen, was mir am besten schmeckt... Indisch an sich schmeckt eben einfach GENIAL  Und AFRIKANISCHES essen - mjam mjam mjam...


ich mach den immer selbst:
http://www.kochmix.de/rezept-paneer-...e-14647-2.html
ist recht simpel und lecker.

----------


## Annaly

ich hab grad einen echten hass auf die zvs und das dumme system.

----------


## s.d.87

ruft noch jemand gleich an? wenn ja, bitte berichten...

----------


## Trianna

Ergebnisse --> 23.9 

Heute --> 21.9


Warum also Hass ...

----------


## Abitussi10

ich probiers um 14:55 nochmal *lach* :Woow:

----------


## s.d.87

wenn die ergebnisse da sind dann ruf ich um 15:56 uhr an hehe

----------


## _Natalie_

Also ich fand die Zeit vor ner Woche schlimmer, aber wenn man doch wei, dass man bermorgen sicher Bescheid kriegt, versteh ich nicht so ganz, wieso ich mich die 2 tage vorher noch verrckt machen sollte  :Nixweiss: 
2 Tage vergehen doch im Nu ;)

----------


## Annaly

> Ergebnisse --> 23.9 
> 
> Heute --> 21.9
> 
> 
> Warum also Hass ...



weil sie inkonsequent sind ;) wenn sie es IMMER erst am Tag der Online-Bescheide verknden wrde, wre  es ja kein problem, aber es gibt ja  diese ausnahmen und so ganz kann man denen wirklich nicht glauben ;) auerdem finde ich es einfach bertrieben, SO lange zu brauchen. aber da bin ich ja nicht die einzige ::-angel: 


ps: auerdem hab ich schon ne wohnung parat. mietvertrag vor mir und der muss weg. ;) und wenn der typ von der zvs mir nicht mal gesagt htte, 2 tage vorher kann man was erfahren, wr ich nicht so angenervt...

----------


## MisterXYZ

> ich fand schmetterling und taucherglocke extrem. sollte man sich mal angesehen haben, wenn schon nicht gelesen...
> 
> im moment bin ich an den letzten kapiteln von "zusammen ist man weniger allein", auch echt gut.


kenne ich von beiden nur die filme, ersterer extrem starker film, letzterer mittelmig und leider in meinen augen eine kleine enttuschung.

----------


## priya.kim

Wieso wollen alle morgen schon ZVS anrufen?
kann man morgen schon ber die Ergebnisse anfragen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Oh is mir jetzt grad egal....heut gibts eh nix mehr...ich fahr jetzt mal weg zu meiner Oma und einkaufen und berleg mir wie ich mich heute Abend / Nacht ablenken kann..... Morgen gibts bestimmt was die mssen ja die Bescheide ausdrucken und in die Umschlge machen und bei ber 40000 Bewerbern alleine in HM dauert das schon ne Weile. Die werden da nicht um 12 mit dem Ausdrucken anfangen, da sitzen die ja bis in die Nacht noch um die Dinger in die Umschlge zu machen.

----------


## hennessy

> ..... da sitzen die ja bis in die Nacht noch um die Dinger in die Umschlge zu machen.


das erledigt i.d.R. eine Maschine in relativ kurzer Zeit.

----------


## s.d.87

die letzten 10 minuten fr den heutigen tag laufen ...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> das erledigt i.d.R. eine Maschine in relativ kurzer Zeit.


Sind die so faul *g*
naja aber trotzdem mssen die das ja Mittwochs machen, wenns sie es Donnerstag morgens wegschicken.

----------


## Trianna

Ich wrde die Menschen da jetzt mal in Ruhe lassen.. 

Ernsthaft..  gerade solche, die heute schon mehrfach angerufen haben...

----------


## Abitussi10

Hallo, die verdienen doch ihr Geld - wofr gibt es denn sonst eine Hotline!?! Ich arbeite auch mit Kunden - hahahaha dagegen sind wir alle noch ein Witz, zu dem was ich schon erlebt habe.

----------


## Abitussi10

:Wand:  also, das wars fr heute  :kotzen:  :Traurig: 

NIX MEHR! 

MORGEN!!!

----------


## Trianna

Ja, aber was ihr hier gerade veranstaltet ist wirklich sinnfrei.. ich gehe ja auch nicht zu Bank und frage vier mal hintereinander den gleichen Schei, wenn ich die Antwort schon habe...

Und nein, die armen Leute werde nicht dafr bezahlt, so terrorisiert zu werden...


Tri, die nie gedacht htte, mal Mitleid mit der ZVS zu haben..

----------


## Monozyt

mist -.-

----------


## s.d.87

ich glaub auch dass die beamten der zvs dafr verstndnis haben, immerhin geht e hier um unsere zukunft und in 3 tagen ist der stress fr sie sowieso vorbei...

----------


## Abitussi10

Da hast du wohl noch nie auf der Bank gearbeitet^^

Hier rufen die Leute allein schon 10x wegen ihrer Steuerbescheinigung an!!!

----------


## Trianna

@ AbiTUSSI

Ich werde dich eh nicht berzeugen knnen  :Smilie:  Von daher...

----------


## Geerthe

.......oder beim Optiker:

Fruleinchen, ist meine Brillen schon fertig??????????

h , was haben sie gesagt? mein Hrgert hat keine Batterien mehr..........

----------


## Abitussi10

Wollt auch nicht so patzig klingen... Sorry - aber meine Nerven hngen an einem seidenen Faden, der sehr sehr dnn ist...

----------


## Trianna

Jo, so wird es dir noch fter gehen... 

Ich bin mal gespannt, was du dann machst, wenn du dich auf eine AssiStelle bewirbst und wie gro der Erfolg ist, wenn du drei mal am Tag anrufst  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh:

----------


## Laurice

> und in 3 tagen ist der stress fr sie sowieso vorbei...


was?! ... x-zig Anfragen wieso man denn nun keine Zulassung an der gewnschten OP bekam, es mssen Antworten (schriftlich) erstellt werden fr nicht akzeptierte Hrteflle, komische Anfragen, die Nachrckverfahren laufen... 

Ehrlich, wenns jetzt nicht klappt macht ihr doch in ein paar Wochen zu den NRV wieder den selben Terz. Das geht vor allem euch auf die Nerven. Also ruhig Blut  :Grinnnss!: 

Lenkt euch doch irgendwie ab. Zeit ist so ein kostbares Gut...

 :Party:  lu.

----------


## Annaly

ich wei nicht, auf wen du dich beziehst, trianna, aber meines wissens nach hat hier keiner 3mal angerufen. ich auch nicht.

----------


## Abitussi10

ich geh jetzt den Tisch fr meinen Ausstand decken  :Big Grin: 

Aber zuerst zwinge ich mich noch diesen grausamen husten und bronchientee auszutrinken *bh*

----------


## Abitussi10

> ich wei nicht, auf wen du dich beziehst, trianna, aber meines wissens nach hat hier keiner 3mal angerufen. ich auch nicht.


doch doch ich hab einmal morgens, mittags, abends  :hmmm...:  wie beim zhneputzen...

Naja mach ich auch nur, weil ich vom geschft aus fr umme telefonieren kann... Die Frage kostet die net mal eine Minute! "Sind die Ergebnisse schon da? Nein? - Danke, Tschss"

----------


## Geerthe

wenn du dich zwingen mu, kann mich mir kaum vorstellen, da er hilft.
Ist dann ein wohltuender Wickel nicht besser?

----------


## Annaly

ah, okay. also fr mich wren 3mal anrufen zu viel, ich htt da keinen nerv drauf ;)

----------


## Trianna

Doch, Nerven kostet es.. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glck und sie haben sich deinen Namen nicht aufgeschrieben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abitussi10

ist im geschft bissle schwierig mit einem Wickel rumzulaufen...

Ist aber eine gute Idee fr heute Abend bevors ins Bett geht... Jetzt ist er gleich weg der Tee...

Nein, ich merke schon, dass er gut tut - aber dieser nachgeschmack und dieses Anis dadrinne... Neeee neee neee.

----------


## Abitussi10

> Doch, Nerven kostet es.. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glck und sie haben sich deinen Namen nicht aufgeschrieben


Hast ja schon recht, beim dritten mal hab ich mich gar nemme getraut den Namen zu sagen^^

Geduld ist einfach nicht meine Strke...

----------


## Arutha

> ich glaub auch dass die beamten der zvs dafr verstndnis haben, immerhin geht e hier um unsere zukunft und in 3 tagen ist der stress fr sie sowieso vorbei...


Leute...ich bitte Euch...lasst die armen ZVSler doch echt mal in Ruhe durchatmen....dauernd beschwert sich jemand "h..die sind so patzig, voll schlimm" ..."wieso sagen die nix...?" usw.! Man man...wenn ich da arbeiten wrde wr ich lngst explodiert...! Oder wrden jedem absichtlich erzhlen, dass er nix mehr bekommen hat usw.! Leute es seid ja nicht nur ihr gefhlten 100 hier im Forum! Es gibt noch andere Studiengnge die ber hochschulstart verteilt werden...! Wenn da seit 2 Wochen jeden Tag auf 4 Nummern (oder wieviel Gruppen gibt es?) 5000 Leute anrufen braucht sich doch keiner wundern?!

Wenn jeder Mitarbeiter ununterbrochen ans Telefon muss, dann kommt der nicht dazu auch nur einen Bescheid auszudrucken und Euch zukommen zu lassen und Ihr msst noch ne Woche lnger warten!  :bhh: 

Also mir wurde hier im thread mal vorgeworfen, dass ich behauptet htte wir "Alten" & "Warter" wren reifer! Das war nie der Fall...aber jetzt glaub ichs langsam aber...! Werdet doch mal ruhiger...vielleicht kommt das auch wirklich wenn man das Ganze hier schon paar mal mitgemacht hat, aber bedenkt doch mal folgendes:

Ja, die Entscheidung hat Einflu auf Euer Leben, ja man wills wissen, ABER: 1. Selbst wenn man Euch am Telefon sagt, dass ihr was habt, das bringt Euch nicht wirklich was, da es NICHT rechtskrftig ist und theoretisch immer noch eine Fehlinformation vorliegen knnte! 2. Knnt ihr Euch damit nicht an der Uni einschreiben...ihr braucht die schriftliche Besttigung! Und was 3. ganz wichtig ist: Egal wie oft Ihr da anruft...es ist bereits entschieden ob ihr was bekommt oder nicht..das hat doch keinen Einflu mehr auf das Ergebnis! Ihr macht Euch nur kaputt und nervt die Leute da zu Tode!
Wie schon mehrfach hier erwhnt wurde: Was macht Ihr beim Physikum? Nervt ihr das IMPP dann auch so penetrant? Oder Assistelle wie Trianna erwhnte usw.!

Erinnert mich noch an die Schulzeit, wo die Leute sich noch Stunden oder Tage nach der Klausur (oder Abschlussprfung der Ausbildung) die Kpfe darber zerbrochen haben, was sie hier und da geschrieben haben..nachrechnen usw.! ndern tut das alles nichts mehr...aber auch gar nix! Also immer schn locker durch die Hose atmen!  :hmmm...: 


Just my 2 Cents...

Gru,
Arutha der Euch dennoch allen die Daumen drckt!

----------


## _Natalie_

@Arutha,  :Meine Meinung:  ! Amen!

----------


## Geerthe

Das Thema ist doch rein menschlich.
Jedem geht das anders unter die Haut.
Gut das wir so unterschiedlich sind.
ndern knnen wir den Einzelnen nicht, zum Glck.
Mit Alter und Reife hat das wohl eher wenig zu tun, sonst mte ich hier im Forum wohl am wenigsten nervs sein.

----------


## Abitussi10

Wie wrs mit einem Entspannungstee und einem  :Keks:  ???

----------


## DocMartin

Ich denke auch, einmal am Tag reicht. Andererseits knnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass ich selbst auch mehrfach anrufen wrde, wenn ich nicht erst um halb drei vom Praktikum kommen wrde^^  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abitussi10

ach ja was soll's! Alle 6 OP's anrufen ist ja auch nicht ohne *grins*

Lalalalalalala  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## hennessy

> Ich denke auch, einmal am Tag reicht. Andererseits knnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass ich selbst auch mehrfach anrufen wrde, wenn ich nicht erst um halb drei vom Praktikum kommen wrde^^


sorry for off topic, aber Deine Signatur ist leider falsch. Es heit nicht: anima sana in corpore sano, sondern:
mens sana in campari soda :hmmm...: 

back to topic:
angenommen, Ihr wrdet telefonisch durchkommen und ein Ergebnis bekommen. Ihr knnt Euch trotzdem nicht sicher sein, dass dieses telefonische Ergebnis auch richtig ist. Also geht die Warterei und das Verrcktmachen weiter.
Ich wrde mich nicht so extrem darauf versteifen, sondern versuchen, mich abzulenken und ganz was anderes zu tun. Aber ich hab so das Gefhl, Ihr schaukelt Euch gegenseitig hoch, um den Threadtitel wahr werden zu lassen. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DocMartin

> sorry for off topic, aber Deine Signatur ist leider falsch. Es heit nicht: anima sana in corpore sano, sondern:
> mens sana in campari soda



Haha nice  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abitussi10

Dem Titel alle Ehre  :Big Grin:  Dafr sind wir doch da!!!

----------


## ~Scarlett~

...so grad heimgekommen, nachdem es wohl doch noch dauert, wer dich mir jetzt meine Geburtstagstorte schnappen und Frustessen machen....

Heut Abend is dann glcklicherweise noch Ausbildungsabend beim BRK =)

----------


## Ulixes

> Ich denke auch, einmal am Tag reicht. Andererseits knnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass ich selbst auch mehrfach anrufen wrde, wenn ich nicht erst um halb drei vom Praktikum kommen wrde^^


ach ja, wie isses denn? 
machts noch spa?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## neuerphysiker

> Doch, Nerven kostet es.. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glck und sie haben sich deinen Namen nicht aufgeschrieben


wieso Namen aufschreiben?
Meinst du, dass sie eventuell einfach mal deinen Namen RAUSstreichen und du gar keinen Platz bekommst oder was stellst du dir vor, wenn man da x mal am Tag anruft und ihnen auf den S*** geht?

----------


## Julia=)

:Big Grin:  oh ja irgendwann steht man auf der zvs-fahndungsliste wegen stalking;) 
man hat ja glcklicherweise nicht immer die selbe person dran;)

----------


## Trianna

Ja, deinen haben sie bestimmt schon..

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hilft nur eins: Nummer ausschalten *g*
Was macht ihr heute noch so?

----------


## Julia=)

:Big Grin:  bin gleich bei ner freundin die greys und private practice folgen von morgen gucken^^ weil morgen abend gucke ich eat pray love im ladyskino :Big Grin:  
ich trinke auf jedenfall schlaf und nerven tee heute abend:P vielleicht bringt es ja was....wenn man ganz fest dran glaubt

----------


## fallenangel30487

> bin gleich bei ner freundin die greys und private practice folgen von morgen gucken^^ weil morgen abend gucke ich eat pray love im ladyskino 
> ich trinke auf jedenfall schlaf und nerven tee heute abend:P vielleicht bringt es ja was....wenn man ganz fest dran glaubt


Melissen Tee ist gut und beruhigend.

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Ich packs jetzt dann noch zum DRK-Ausbildungsabend und danach wird noch bisschen gefeiert und angestoen =) Hilft vielleicht auch beim einschlafen heute Nacht...

----------


## Geerthe

ich kann es kaum glauben, da heute so gar nichts durchgesickert ist.
morgen frh werde ich gleich meine Standartmail schicken.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich packs jetzt dann noch zum DRK-Ausbildungsabend und danach wird noch bisschen gefeiert und angestoen =) Hilft vielleicht auch beim einschlafen heute Nacht...


Da geh ich am Donnerstag hin *g*

----------


## Sonna

:Grinnnss!:  :bhh: wie kann man sich nur so verrckt machen und aufgeregt sein ?  :Big Grin:   :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :bhh: 

in den nchsten tagen wird schon was per post kommen, was auch immer, ndern kann mans ja doch nicht und s leben geht weiter ;)

----------


## laduda

Es geht ja nicht nur darum... ich wei ja zum Glck schon, dass ich genommen werde, die frage ist nur wo und ich will endlich mit der Wohnungssuche, Umzug, Bafg u.s.w. anfangen. Das letzte worauf ich Lust habe ist das neben des Studiums zu machen.

----------


## Currywurstesser

ja, das geht mir hnlich mit Umzug und dem ganzen anderen Spass. 
Geil wre ein Wohnheimsplatz in der jeweiligen Stadt, aber das ist nicht so sicher, da nicht alle Studentenwerke meinen Kommentar auf dem Antrag "bekomme erst am 23.09.10 von der ZVS Bescheid ber den Studienplatz" so ernst genommen haben (Angebot Mitte August...).
Hammer war ja bei einem: "Nehmen Sie die Wohnung doch erstmal an, Sie haben nur 6 Wochen Kndigungsfrist -.-" Und da ging es sogar nur um eine Fristverlngerung i.H.v. 7 Tagen.

----------


## laduda

> ja, das geht mir hnlich mit Umzug und dem ganzen anderen Spass. 
> Geil wre ein Wohnheimsplatz in der jeweiligen Stadt, aber das ist nicht so sicher, da nicht alle Studentenwerke meinen Kommentar auf dem Antrag "bekomme erst am 23.09.10 von der ZVS Bescheid ber den Studienplatz" so ernst genommen haben (Angebot Mitte August...).
> Hammer war ja bei einem: "Nehmen Sie die Wohnung doch erstmal an, Sie haben nur 6 Wochen Kndigungsfrist -.-" Und da ging es sogar nur um eine Fristverlngerung i.H.v. 7 Tagen.


genau das mein ich ;). Durch die ZVS Zeitplanung sind wir auch ganz klar im Nachteil gegenber anderen Fachbereichen und das ist nicht richtig.

----------


## Kensington

Soaw bin auch mal wieder da- direkt aus der Rechtvorlesung ;)
Noch ein Tag und so wenig Chancen.

----------


## kingsusu

Einen wunderschnen GUTEN MORGEN! Jetzt gehts wieder los...  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Guten Morgen,

wie siehts denn aus, wer hat sich heute vorgenommen anzurufen? 

Ich ruf erst an, wenn jmd. was rausbekommen hat^^

----------


## Jumper2010

@Scarlett

du bekommst doch eh nen Studienplatz in Ulm, tu doch nicht so :Meine Meinung:

----------


## freakobob

:Meine Meinung:

----------


## Julia=)

Guten morgen :Big Grin:  also schlafen hat bei mir leider gar nicht geklappt-.- ich bin nervser als vor abi und fhrerschein zusammen

----------


## Palimpalim

Guten morgen zusammen!
Welch ein schner Tag drauen. Ich drck euch allen die Daumen. Werd mich jetzt fertig machen und gemtlich in die Stadt fahren.

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Warum sind denn alle so optimistisch... :Nixweiss: 

Ist ja nett, dass ihr da alle dran glaubt^^ ich glaubs erst wenns schwarz auf wei ist!

----------


## fallenangel30487

oh man ich bin seit 5 uhr wach und schau alle 10 minuten auf die uhr. Wobei ich glaube dass es vor 12 eh keine infos gibt. Bei uns is brigens hammer wetter sonnenschein und total warm. Ich steh jetzt mal gleich auf und vieleicht hat ja dann schon jemand angerufen und wei schon was.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich wei noch wie verrckt wir alle vor ca. 3 Wochen wir bei der zvs angerufen haben und jetzt traut sich keiner mehr  :Woow: 
Liegt wohl daran, ne enttuschende meldung zu erhalten  :Keks:

----------


## DerSalamander

Zumindest bei mir hat Palimpalim den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen  :Frown:

----------


## Julia=)

jap so ist es :Big Grin:  man schwankt so zwischen umbedingt wissen wollen aber wenns ne schlechte nachricht ist noch mglichst lange hinauszgern :Nixweiss:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> jap so ist es man schwankt so zwischen umbedingt wissen wollen aber wenns ne schlechte nachricht ist noch mglichst lange hinauszgern


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Palimpalim

Hehe, bin ja auch ein schlaues Mdchen. 

Aber ich glaub ich opfere mich fr euch und ruf an. Is eh meine einzige Chance vor morgen noch was in Erfahrung zu bringen, weil ich nachher eh weg bin.

PS: Haltet schon mal die Trostkeckse bereit

----------


## Palimpalim

Anruf erledigt

----------


## Annaly

alle warten gespannt...

----------


## Palimpalim

Leider kann ich ihnen nicht sagen, wann ich die Ergebnisse heute erhalte.


Aber ich darf nochmal anrufen hat die gemeint  :Loove: 

Und, wo bleiben die Belohnungskeckse

----------


## Julia=)

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :Keks:  :Keks:

----------


## DerSalamander

Yeah Frau Palim (hab brigens bis vorhin gedacht, du wrst ein Junge ;))
Dann bleib ich bei meinem Plan so gegen 12 anzurufen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Danke, danke, kein Applaus...
Ich war schon immer Mrtyrer, wird mir das bei der zvs auf meinen NC angerechnet  :hmmm...: 
Bin heute irgendwie gut drauf. Wei auch nicht warum. Jetzt erstmal Pferdis auf die Weide lassen und dann seh ich weiter was passiert.

@Salamander: ??? Was hat deine Meinung jetzt gendert? Jetzt wird man auch noch ffentlich diskriminiert  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

:Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks:  :Keks: 

Pferde? Cool...ich liebe Pferde!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Pferde? Cool...ich liebe Pferde!


Genau, die sind der beste ausgleich zum ZVS-Frust.

----------


## DerSalamander

@ Palimpalim: du hast vorhin geschrieben, du wrst ein schlaues Mdchen. Das hat mich dann bekehrt ;)
Und entschuldige, ffentliche Diskriminierung war nie meine Absicht.
Dafr bist du aber heute meine Heldin des Tages.
Cheers!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das glaub ich, dafr hab ich unsere 2 Chaos Katzen *g*

Aber Pferde sind grandios..... Ich wollte auch immer eins haben *g*

----------


## kingsusu

Ich ruf in 1-1.5h beim Studierendensekretariat meiner OP 1 an. Die werden mir bestimmt sagen, obs geklappt hat oder nicht.

----------


## Palimpalim

Danke  :hmmm...:  Heute ist aber auch ein Tag fr Heldentaten. Hab Gestern 3 EInladungen zu Vorstellungsgesprchen bekommen  :Woow:  Ich glaub das hebt meine Laune immens.

----------


## kingsusu

> Aber ich darf nochmal anrufen hat die gemeint


Hat sie nur gesagt, weil du eine der Ersten warst... Mal abwarten, ob die Leute, die gegen 12 anrufen das selbe zu hren bekommen  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Annaly

so, ich verkrmel mich mal zur bank und dann zum arzt, werd so gegen halb 12 wieder hereinschaun.

viel erfolg euch noch!  :Smilie:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Hat sie nur gesagt, weil du eine der Ersten warst... Mal abwarten, ob die Leute, die gegen 12 anrufen das selbe zu hren bekommen


Egal, gesagt is gesagt. Wenn ich jetzt von nem unfreundlichen Berater angepflaumt werd, werd ich mich auf die nette Frau berufen. (Mist, ich htte mir Ihren Namen geben lassen sollen  :hmmm...: )

----------


## Abitussi10

Guten Morgen,

Oh maaaann - mich hats jetzt ganz umgehauen. liege krank im bett... habe mal sowas von beschissen geschlafen^^ bin im stundentakt aufgewacht und hab en hustanfall bekommen. fhl mich mega schlapp - alles tut weh  :kotzen: 

Ich mach mir mal nen Tee...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Oh maaaann - mich hats jetzt ganz umgehauen. liege krank im bett... habe mal sowas von beschissen geschlafen^^ bin im stundentakt aufgewacht und hab en hustanfall bekommen. fhl mich mega schlapp - alles tut weh 
> 
> Ich mach mir mal nen Tee...


Na dann wnsch ich dir mal ne gute Besserung.  :Keks:  
Ich schau jetzt erst mal die X Factor Wiederholung von gestern und dann geh ich duschen und ruf mal ne Freundin an ob die schon was wei.

----------


## Echinococcus

Krank im Bett lieg ich auch. Mal sehen, wann es die Ergebnisse gibt. So eine Besttigung der OP 1 wrde meiner Gesundheit ganz fix auf die Sprnge helfen  :Smilie:

----------


## Abitussi10

jep, ich glaube auch, dass es meine Genesung beschleunigen wrde...

----------


## DerSalamander

Och je, dann mal gute Besserung an alle armen kranken Mitleider (gibts das Wort)!

----------


## ~Scarlett~

@ Palim Palim....kriegst 'n Stck vom Geburtstagskuchen der noch brig ist! :Keks:  Coole Sache....das hebt meine Stimmung, macht mich zwar noch hibbeliger aber immerhin darf man anrufen! YEAH!

----------


## Palimpalim

Sie hat sogar gemeint, ich solle in gut 1 h nochmal anrufen, aber das wird mir dann zu teuer

----------


## Julia=)

ich glaub ich fang gleich an mich zu betrinken :Party:

----------


## Sophia_91

ich versuchs gerade mal mit einer mail... kann mir zwar kaum vorstellen, dass darauf was sinnvolles zurck kommt, aber dann hab ich immerhin mal was getan.

----------


## kingsusu

> ich versuchs gerade mal mit einer mail... kann mir zwar kaum vorstellen, dass darauf was sinnvolles zurck kommt, aber dann hab ich immerhin mal was getan.


E-Mails sind sinnlos. Bestimmt bekommst du in 3 Tagen ne Antwort! ;)

Ruf lieber gegen 12 an.

----------


## Sophia_91

> E-Mails sind sinnlos. Bestimmt bekommst du in 3 Tagen ne Antwort! ;)
> 
> Ruf lieber gegen 12 an.


ich trau mich aber irgendwie nicht...

----------


## Palimpalim

> ich trau mich aber irgendwie nicht...


Kann dich beruhigen. War gar nicht schlimm :Keks:

----------


## kingsusu

> ich trau mich aber irgendwie nicht...


das kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Ich habe meine 3te OP sicher und trotzdem ist die 1. OP so ein groer Wunsch von mir, dass ich auch super nervs bin anzurufen...
Und Leute, die nicht mal eine OP sicher haben, sind bestimmt in einer extremeren Situation.

aber egal. ich ruf jetzt mal beim Studierzimmer der 1. OP an.. bin gespannt

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Kann dich beruhigen. War gar nicht schlimm


Ich traue mich auch nicht aber nur weil ich Angst habe ne negative Antwort zu bekommen! Wegen mir knnen die so freundlich oder unfreundlich sein wie sie wollen *g*

----------


## DerSalamander

Das seh ich auch so.
Mir egal, ob die pampig sind oder nicht. Die sollen mir nur ne positive Auskunft geben ;)

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich traue mich auch nicht aber nur weil ich Angst habe ne negative Antwort zu bekommen! Wegen mir knnen die so freundlich oder unfreundlich sein wie sie wollen *g*



Deine CHancen sind doch eh sehr gut fallen. Keep cool. Ansonsten ist Scrubs super  ::-dance: 
Ich krieg heut eh ne ABsage, aber wenn man sich drauf einstellt, ist selbst das endlich befreiend, wenn man es wei. Ich bin schon voll aufs Sommersemester eingestellt. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man anfangs nicht um 16.00 Uhr im Winter wenns schon finster ist, lernen muss  :hmmm...:

----------


## studi2010

ne, das hat den riesen vorteil bei sonnenschein und sommerwetter mit dem lernen anzufangen :hmmm...: ich ruf denk ich gegen halb 12 mal an oder so, da sollten die jawohl was wissen...

----------


## Palimpalim

> ne, das hat den riesen vorteil bei sonnenschein und sommerwetter mit dem lernen anzufangenich ruf denk ich gegen halb 12 mal an oder so, da sollten die jawohl was wissen...


Ich bin ein Sommermensch, im Winter bin ich schon immer sooo frh mde  :dagegen:  Dann lieber im Sommer im Schwimmbad lernen

----------


## Sophia_91

ahhhh ich dreh durch!

mich wrd auch mal der nc von homburg interessieren. falls jm anruft, das bitte kurz in erfahrung bringen ;)
ach ja, und gieen wr auch interessant  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja sehr gut ist was anderes.... Mit 1,7 gehr ich ja schon zu den "schlechteren"  Die Frage ist halt einfach ob es wirklich fr Homburg reicht. Wobei ich vom Los her ja noch recht viel Glck hatte...wie gesagt alle meine Freundinnen mit 1,7 + Dienst sind hinter mir...wobei ich mir wirklich sehr wnsche dass wir zusammen rein kommen.

----------


## studi2010

bei mir genau andersrum, bei richtig miesem kalten wetter lern ich lieber denk ich mal , im sommer geh ich schn raus :Grinnnss!: ich drck uns allen die daumen, dass es klappt....

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ahhhh ich dreh durch!
> 
> mich wrd auch mal der nc von homburg interessieren. falls jm anruft, das bitte kurz in erfahrung bringen ;)
> ach ja, und gieen wr auch interessant


Mich auch!!!! 1,7 ....1,7 ....1,7 bitte bitte bitte

----------


## Palimpalim

> ahhhh ich dreh durch!
> 
> mich wrd auch mal der nc von homburg interessieren. falls jm anruft, das bitte kurz in erfahrung bringen ;)
> ach ja, und gieen wr auch interessant


@Sophia
Hast du dich auch in Gieen beworben? Was hast du denn fr nen Rang. Bei mir habense am 2.9 gesagt, dass es wohl sehr schlecht aussieht

----------


## erg42

Hey morgen bzw heute ist nicht alles! wollte nur kurz daran erinnern, dass es auch noch das nachrckverfahren gibt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Julia=)

wie weit bist du denn vom grenzrang entfernt gewesen?
bei mir meinten sie bei marburg bei ca 270 ja sei knapp gewesen^^

----------


## Palimpalim

Bh, mag nicht nochmal 2 Wochen warten

----------


## Sophia_91

> @Sophia
> Hast du dich auch in Gieen beworben? Was hast du denn fr nen Rang. Bei mir habense am 2.9 gesagt, dass es wohl sehr schlecht aussieht


den hab ich gar nicht in erfahrung gebracht, nachdem der in homburg eigentlich ganz ok war, wollt ich mir nicht wieder die freude verderben. aber mit gieen rechne ich eigentlich eh nicht wirklich...
ich wr eigentlich in frankfurt drin gewesen, aber die haben das baden-wrttembergische (!! ;)) abitur nicht bepunktet. jetzt bleibt noch homburg und das MUSS klappen!!

----------


## Abitussi10

@ Palim: Was heit schlecht fr Gieen? Welchen Rang hast du?

----------


## s.d.87

hey leutz,
hat jemand schon angerufen, bin gerad erst nach haus gekommen?
wenn ja, wie siehts aus?
jem.fr dsseldorf etwas bekommen?

----------


## MisterXYZ

> ich wr eigentlich in frankfurt drin gewesen, aber die haben das baden-wrttembergische (!! ;)) abitur nicht bepunktet. jetzt bleibt noch homburg und das MUSS klappen!!


Du weit dann aber schon das die auch die anderen Bawler dann besser bewertet htten und evtl. andere neue Konkurrenz daher aufgekommen wre.

----------


## erg42

> Bh, mag nicht nochmal 2 Wochen warten


ich auch nicht. aber mit 1.6 fr mnchen wird mir wohl nichts anderes brig bleiben... Leider!  :peng:  ::-winky:

----------


## Palimpalim

> wie weit bist du denn vom grenzrang entfernt gewesen?
> bei mir meinten sie bei marburg bei ca 270 ja sei knapp gewesen^^


Ich bin knapp 600 Pltze weg. In Gieen. Das wird nix zum WS. Aber meinen die knapp, dass du fast reingekommen wrst???

----------


## Abitussi10

frhestens 13 Uhr gibts was haben se gemeint.

----------


## s.d.87

na toll^^

----------


## Sophia_91

> Du weit dann aber schon das die auch die anderen Bawler dann besser bewertet htten und evtl. andere neue Konkurrenz daher aufgekommen wre.


ja, aber das wusste ja von vorn herein niemand. das war ne ganz schne berraschung fr viele. und das ist eigentlich ne sauerei, da dadurch keine chancengleichheit mehr besteht.

----------


## MisterXYZ

> ja, aber das wusste ja von vorn herein niemand. das war ne ganz schne berraschung fr viele. und das ist eigentlich ne sauerei, da dadurch keine chancengleichheit mehr besteht.


Da hast du recht, MisterXYZ der selbst aus BaW kommt.

----------


## Palimpalim

> ich auch nicht. aber mit 1.6 fr mnchen wird mir wohl nichts anderes brig bleiben... Leider!


Mchte auch nach Mnchen, aber das Studiensekretariat meinte, dass es evtl. noch was werden knnte. Letztes Jahr sind die letzten mit 1,6 noch reingekommen. Aber ich vermute, dass es dieses Jahr 1,6 mit Dienst werden wird

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bin auch grad durchgekommen....
Sie meinte sie denkt so zwischen 11 und 12 wirds Infos geben und ich soll dann einfach nochmal anrufen. War voll nett *g* Ich hab ganz vorsichtig gefragt ist das ok wenn ich spter dann nochmal anrufe...und sie meinte ja klar dafr sind wir ja da....

----------


## kingsusu

> Du weit dann aber schon das die auch die anderen Bawler dann besser bewertet htten und evtl. andere neue Konkurrenz daher aufgekommen wre.


ist trotzdem besser als gar nicht bewertet zu werden. berleg doch mal, fast alle aus Deutschland bekommen nen Bonus, auer du und dein Land. (in dem Fall B-W)

Da geniet man lieber mit seinen B-Wler den Bonus und kann mitreden.

Hatte das selbe Problem mit Frankfurt. Naja eine verschenkte 2te OP.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Bin auch grad durchgekommen....
> Sie meinte sie denkt so zwischen 11 und 12 wirds Infos geben und ich soll dann einfach nochmal anrufen. War voll nett *g* Ich hab ganz vorsichtig gefragt ist das ok wenn ich spter dann nochmal anrufe...und sie meinte ja klar dafr sind wir ja da....


Hehe, heute sind sie besonders gut drauf

----------


## Julia=)

also ich hatte beim ersten telefonat die grenzrnge nicht erfahren.. die wollten sie mir nicht sagen, aber die frau meinte das einzige was sie mir sagen knnte, sei dass ich bei marburg nur knapp dran vorbei wre :Big Grin:  wobei ich jetzt 270 nicht knapp finde^^

----------


## Palimpalim

> also ich hatte beim ersten telefonat die grenzrnge nicht erfahren.. die wollten sie mir nicht sagen, aber die frau meinte das einzige was sie mir sagen knnte, sei dass ich bei marburg nur knapp dran vorbei wre wobei ich jetzt 270 nicht knapp finde^^


Naja, Marburg ist jetzt auch ne OP-freie Uni, da sind 270 evtl. garnicht sooooo viel

PS: ICh ruf u 11.00 nochmal an

----------


## DerSalamander

> Bin auch grad durchgekommen....
> Sie meinte sie denkt so zwischen 11 und 12 wirds Infos geben und ich soll dann einfach nochmal anrufen. War voll nett *g* Ich hab ganz vorsichtig gefragt ist das ok wenn ich spter dann nochmal anrufe...und sie meinte ja klar dafr sind wir ja da....


vllt haben die ja jetzt doch ihr herz fr uns arme psychos entdeckt...

dann gehts jetzt wohl langsam dem endspurt zu.
wei grad nicht, was ich davon halten soll. und nein, man kanns mir einfach nicht recht machen.

----------


## Palimpalim

> vllt haben die ja jetzt doch ihr herz fr uns arme psychos entdeckt...
> 
> dann gehts jetzt wohl langsam dem endspurt zu.
> wei grad nicht, was ich davon halten soll. und nein, man kanns mir einfach nicht recht machen.


Die ZVS arbeitet bestimmt mit ner psychotherapeutischen Einrichtung zusammen und bekommt Provision  :Grinnnss!:  :Woow:

----------


## Abitussi10

ja ne, gut drauf sind die heute ja mal wirklich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## BaSa

> Ich bin knapp 600 Pltze weg. In Gieen. Das wird nix zum WS. Aber meinen die knapp, dass du fast reingekommen wrst???


Was fr eine Durchschnittsnote hast du denn?
Von wo wisst Ihr eigentlich die Rnge?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> also ich hatte beim ersten telefonat die grenzrnge nicht erfahren.. die wollten sie mir nicht sagen, aber die frau meinte das einzige was sie mir sagen knnte, sei dass ich bei marburg nur knapp dran vorbei wre wobei ich jetzt 270 nicht knapp finde^^


Das haben die bei 281 in Homburg auch gesagt.... Aber ich hab trotzdem Panik ....
Im letzten Jahr waren es ca.600 und da meinten die dass es wohl extrem knapp wird, aber tendenziell eher nix wird...und am ende bin ich knapp 200 Pltze am Grenzrang vorbei.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Was fr eine Durchschnittsnote hast du denn?
> Von wo wisst Ihr eigentlich die Rnge?


1,6. Meinen ganz genauen Rang wei ich auch nicht, per Telefon meinten sie nur, ca.1400

----------


## kingsusu

Hab grad beim Studiensekretariat angerufen. Die meine (nach dem sie ihre Mails zum wiederholten mal abgecheckt hat), dass sie noch keine Mail/Bescheid von der ZVS erhalten hat.

----------


## Sophia_91

ich muss jetzt mal ne stunde weg... ausgerechnet jetzt, wenns langsam ernst wird.
wenn ich zurck bin, will ich jegliche informationen (und zwar positive  :Grinnnss!:   :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Den Rang hab ich per mail erfahren. Grenzrang in Hom war 634 und ich hatte 915

----------


## kingsusu

> Den Rang hab ich per mail erfahren. Grenzrang in Hom war 634 und ich hatte 915


Das ist kacke..  :Oh nee...:

----------


## BaSa

Ich habe an die ZVS eine E-Mail geschrieben, aber leider habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts erhalten.

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich bin 688. von 634 in Homburg und grad kreidebleich. haha als ich in den spiegel geschaut hab, bin ich ein bisschen vor mir selbst erschrocken ;)

----------


## BaSa

Noch was: Habt Ihr mir eine direkte E-Mail-Adresse von d. Uni Homburg?
Ich kann es ja mal versuchen.

@DerSalamander. Was fr eine DN hast du?

----------


## youyi

also ich denke ich ruf auch mal an, so gg halb 12 drften die ja schon mehr wissen ne;) uiuiui das ist ja soooooooooo aufregend:P nein im ernst, ich bin schon sowas von unruhig^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Das ist kacke..


Naja ich hatte danach nochmal angerufen, weil ich noch was wegen meinem Dienst wissen wollte und dann hab ich nochmal gefragt wie die Chancen denn stehen. Und die meinten dass ich Homburg noch alles offen ist....da htte man auch noch 350 Pltze nach dem Grenzrang ne Chance.

----------


## Julia=)

die unis selber bekommen auch erst von der zvs bescheid und das nicht vor morgen.. so hat es mir zumindest ein sehr freundlicher unimitarbeiter gesagt;) also ich denke, wenn schon energie in spionage investieren, dann bei der zvs

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich geh jeztz nochmal ne vietel Stunde mitm Hund raus und dann ruf ich nochmal an

----------


## kingsusu

> Naja ich hatte danach nochmal angerufen, weil ich noch was wegen meinem Dienst wissen wollte und dann hab ich nochmal gefragt wie die Chancen denn stehen. Und die meinten dass ich Homburg noch alles offen ist....da htte man auch noch 350 Pltze nach dem Grenzrang ne Chance.


Na ich drck dir mal dir Daumen!  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Julia=)

:Big Grin:  ich bin so froh, dass es den forum hier gibt.. ansonsten wrd ich glaub ich ganz durchdrehen

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Na ich drck dir mal dir Daumen!


Danke....

----------


## DerSalamander

> Noch was: Habt Ihr mir eine direkte E-Mail-Adresse von d. Uni Homburg?
> Ich kann es ja mal versuchen.
> 
> @DerSalamander. Was fr eine DN hast du?


1,6.

Aber die Uni zu kontaktieren bringt nix, das hab ich Anfang Monat schon diverse  Male versucht und die halten sich bedeckt.

----------


## laduda

Ich habe grad angerufen (ich konnte einfach nicht anders ^^) und eine super freundliche ZVS Mitarbeiterin meinte, dass sie eventuell ab 13 Uhr mehr wei.

----------


## Julia=)

ahh  :Big Grin:  das wird ja immer spter:P die zgern das bestimmt bis um 15 uhr raus^^

----------


## BaSa

> 1,6.
> 
> Aber die Uni zu kontaktieren bringt nix, das hab ich Anfang Monat schon diverse  Male versucht und die halten sich bedeckt.


1,6 mit oder ohne Dienst?
Hast du die E-Mail-Adresse...vielleicht habe ich ja Glck  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich habe grad angerufen (ich konnte einfach nicht anders ^^) und eine super freundliche ZVS Mitarbeiterin meinte, dass sie eventuell ab 13 Uhr mehr wei.


Strange...

So, Hund wieder drin. Nach 200 m hab ichs nicht mehr ausgehalten und ihn jetzt doch nur in den Garten gesperrt  :Woow: 
Hab grade angerufen und auch ne super nette Dame erwischt, die meinte, dass sie eben erst erfahren htte, dass die Ergebnisse erst gegen 14.30 einsehbar wren...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Die wissen auch einfach nix....Die bekommen auch erst heute Nachmittag bescheid hab dort letzte Woche schon mal angerufen....

Sag mal Salamander haben die zu dir was gesagt ob man bei der Imm. alles mitbringen muss? 2 Fotos wei ich aber wie ist das mit dem Kontoauszug...hab da was gelesen dass die wollen das man die 140 vorher schon berweist.

----------


## DerSalamander

ohne Dienst.

anmeldung@univw.uni-saarland.de
das ist die adresse vom studierensekretariat.
da wrd ichs probieren. aber vorsicht, die sind unfassbar unfreundlich. hatte schon mehrmals mit denen zu tun und kann die echt nicht weiterempfehlen.

----------


## Palimpalim

> ohne Dienst.
> 
> anmeldung@univw.uni-saarland.de
> das ist die adresse vom studierensekretariat.
> da wrd ichs probieren. aber vorsicht, die sind unfassbar unfreundlich. hatte schon mehrmals mit denen zu tun und kann die echt nicht weiterempfehlen.


@ Salamander 
Dann wrdest du eh nicht sofort zu studieren beginnen? Oder musst du keinen Dienst machen?

----------


## Trianna

DerSalamander --> weiblich ?!

Ja, Betrag muss vorher berwiesen werden..

----------


## DerSalamander

Jup, musst die berweisung dabeilegen. oh je, was war das noch? hm, Bild, beglaubigtes Zeugnis, ne Kopie vom Perso und halt die Zulassung. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das alles war. Aber irgendwo steht auch das Merkblatt online. Ich kanns mal suchen, wenn du willst.

Ich hab mich ja da schon immatrikuliert, damit ich grad diesen ganzen Papierkram nicht so kurzfristig erledigen wollt.

----------


## DerSalamander

Und ja, ich bin ein Mdchen ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Reicht es da wenn ich die Besttigung vom online Banking ausdrucke? 
Fotos muss ich dann morgen frh noch schnell machen lassen.

----------


## Palimpalim

> DerSalamander --> weiblich ?!
> 
> Ja, Betrag muss vorher berwiesen werden..


Oh, jetzt diskriminier ich hier auch noch zurck. Sorry  :Keks:  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## DerSalamander

hihi, dann sind wir ja quitt.

Ich vermute schon, dass das in Ordnung ist. Die wollen ja nur sehen, dass alles in die Wege geleitet ist mit dem Geld. Bearbeiten werden die das sowieso wohl erst, wenn der Betrag auch da ist.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> DerSalamander --> weiblich ?!
> 
> Ja, Betrag muss vorher berwiesen werden..


Studierst du in Hom? Wie weit bist du?

----------


## BaSa

E-Mail wurde gesendet...Vielleicht habe ich ja Glck.

----------


## kingsusu

Es ist auf einmal so ruhig hier... 


Wahrscheinlich die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.

----------


## youyi

die ruhe vor dem sturm :Big Grin:

----------


## youyi

sry hatte deinen letzten satz nicht gelesen^^:P

----------


## kingsusu

> sry hatte deinen letzten satz nicht gelesen^^:P


Schn, dass wir an das selbe denken!  :Party:

----------


## youyi

hehe stimmt;)

----------


## laduda

> Bin auch grad durchgekommen....
> Sie meinte sie denkt so zwischen 11 und 12 wirds Infos geben und ich soll dann einfach nochmal anrufen. War voll nett *g* Ich hab ganz vorsichtig gefragt ist das ok wenn ich spter dann nochmal anrufe...und sie meinte ja klar dafr sind wir ja da....


Es ist ja jetzt praktisch zwischen 11 und 12 ^^, hat den jetzt jemand angerufen ?

----------


## fallenangel30487

So siehts aus.....

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich seh ja schon kommen, dass wir heute nix gesagt bekommen und doch auf morgen warten mssen. 
ich mein, erst wars zwischen elf und zwlf, dann um eins und jetzt doch um halb 3. ich hab mich damit abgefunden, dass es heut nix mehr gibt.

----------


## BaSa

Ich bin auch noch hier....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## youyi

also ich versuch's jetzt^^ bin gleich wieder da;) (hoffentlich mit infos!!) :Smilie:

----------


## ~Scarlett~

hm...ich glaub ich versuchs nachm Mittagessen^^ 

Oh Mann 13 Pltze mssen doch klappen! AH!

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich knnt die ganze Zeit schlafen...

Bin grad zum 5ten mal auf dem Sessel eingenickt! Ich mach mir mal en Kaffee!

----------


## Julia=)

wahh viel erfolg!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> hm...ich glaub ich versuchs nachm Mittagessen^^ 
> 
> Oh Mann 13 Pltze mssen doch klappen! AH!


13 Pltze an einer Uni die du an alle OPs setzen kannst, ist bestimmt drin.
Schau mal zu Homburg meinten die das man noch mit 350 nach dem Grenzrang ne Chance hat.

----------


## kingsusu

> also ich versuch's jetzt^^ bin gleich wieder da;) (hoffentlich mit infos!!)


Sehr schn! Immer nur her mit den Infos  :hmmm...: !

----------


## youyi

sooo liebe leute :Smilie:  bin gleich durchgekommen, eine wirklich sehr nette frau war am anderen ende u sie meinte, dass ich so um 2 nochmal anrufen soll, denn jetzt sind noch keine ergebnisse da....hrmpf^^:P

----------


## Geerthe

unglaublich, die haben mich auf morgen und Daisy vertrstet.
die wollen mit keinen Infos rausrcken. davon bin ich jetzt fest berzeugt.
Anweisung von ganz oben bestimmt.
und wir mssen darunter leiden.

----------


## kingsusu

> unglaublich, die haben mich auf morgen und Daisy vertrstet.
> die wollen mit keinen Infos rausrcken. davon bin ich jetzt fest berzeugt.
> Anweisung von ganz oben bestimmt.
> und wir mssen darunter leiden.


Sehe ich auch so. Sie verschieben es immer weiter nach hinten. Und morgen, wenn die Ergebnisse da sind, hat eh jeder vergessen, was heute war.

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Hoffentlich kriegen sie's dann wirklich....dann werden wohl die Telefone hei laufen zwischen 14-15 Uhr^^

----------


## Annaly

ich mein, so ganz dumm ist deren technik ja nicht. immer schn vertrsten, die armen rufen ja die 0180-nummer brav weiter an ;)

----------


## Abitussi10

ach jaaaaa... warten warten warten lalalalala!

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Habt ihr die Gruppennr. genommen oder die Allgmeine ZVS-Nr.? Hab nmlcih mit der Gr.-Nr. bessere Erfahrungen gemacht...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Was denkt ihr denn, wer denen die Gehlter bezahlt ? *g*
Wir natrlich.... da kann man doch schon mal ne freundliche Antwort erwarten, wobei ich damit in diesem Jahr noch keine groen Probleme hatte...

----------


## Echinococcus

So, hab dann auch mal bei der ZVS angeklingelt. Noch nichts, aber es wird nachmittags wohl die Ergebnisse geben. Ich probiers in 2 Stunden nochmal.

----------


## DerSalamander

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!

----------


## Annaly

ich zweifel auch langsam dran, dass das heute noch was wird. aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;)

----------


## youyi

> Habt ihr die Gruppennr. genommen oder die Allgmeine ZVS-Nr.? Hab nmlcih mit der Gr.-Nr. bessere Erfahrungen gemacht...


also ich hab die gruppennummer genommen^^

----------


## laduda

Es gibt schon parallelen zu gestern, deshalb zweifle ich ernsthaft daran heute noch was zu erfahren.

----------


## neuerphysiker

:Hh?: hab jetzt angerufe die frau hat gesagt ich soll morgen frh es nochmal versuchen  :S

ich fhle mich LEICHT vera*****

----------


## FipFlip

Jetzt macht euch doch nicht so bekloppt, 1 tag mehr oder weniger ist doch mittlerweile auch schnuppe.
Kauft euch ne Flasche Schnaps oder fahrt nach Holland nen Kaffee im Coffee Shop trinken und morgen wisst ihr dann sicher bescheid.

----------


## laduda

> hab jetzt angerufe die frau hat gesagt ich soll morgen frh es nochmal versuchen  :S
> 
> ich fhle mich LEICHT vera*****


Da gibts doch nichts mehr zu versuchen, als ob ich da anrufen wrde wenn ich mir die Bescheide auch online angucken kann.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich mach mir jetzt erst mal was zu essen....

----------


## neuerphysiker

naja die Bescheide kommen doch zwischen 10 und 11.
Man kann um 8uhr schon anrufen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Monozyt

mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: ZVS-Nummer und Gruppennummer: was ist da der Unterschied, und welche Nummer steht wo? Ich htte die Registriernummer genommen, geht das nicht auch?

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Mit der Registriernummer kommste nicht am Telefon der ZVS raus  :hmmm...: 

Also es gibt ja die allg. ZVS-Nr. mit -001 am Ende 
Und auf deinen Bescheiden steht immer oben deine Gruppe, und die hat dann jeweils 'ne andere Endziffer! Gruppe 4 = -004 

Und die Registriernummer musst du dann angeben, damit die Leute nachsehen knnen ob schon was fr dich da ist!

----------


## Monozyt

ah, okay. vielen dank  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Top:

----------


## Annaly

hachja.

----------


## Julia=)

> hachja.


das hab ich auch grade gedacht:P

----------


## Abitussi10

hau mich mal noch en Stndchen aufs ohr  :schnarch...:

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Jetzt mal futtern und um 14 Uhr ruf ich dann mal an.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Jetzt mal futtern und um 14 Uhr ruf ich dann mal an.


Mein Essen ist auch grad im Backofen....und wenn ich dann neue Kraft geschpft habe probier ichs nochmal...

----------


## Monozyt

Also ich setz mich jetzt erstmal aufn Balkon (solang das Wetter noch so schn ist) und schau n paar Folgen How I met your mother.

----------


## meini

Die erste Folge der neuen 6. Staffel war richtig gut!  :Top:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

So jetzt ist 13 Uhr...will nochmal jemand anrufen?

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich versuchs!

----------


## ~Scarlett~

...oh mann salamander gib uns 'ne positive antwort! =)

----------


## Sophia_91

> ...oh mann salamander gib uns 'ne positive antwort! =)


ja, bitte, bitte, bitte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DerSalamander

Also, ich hatte nen sehr netten Herrn dran, der hat gesagt, ich sollte es in ner halben Stunde nochmal versuchen. Die Sache sollte heut noch freigeschaltet werde.

Na, dann hoffen wir mal das Beste.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Du bist ein Schatz....

----------


## Annaly

ich lauf echt aufm zahnfleisch, wie man das so schn sagt. hoffentlic stimmt das auch, dass es heute noch was wird.

----------


## laduda

> Also, ich hatte nen sehr netten Herrn dran, der hat gesagt, ich sollte es in ner halben Stunde nochmal versuchen. Die Sache sollte heut noch freigeschaltet werde.
> 
> Na, dann hoffen wir mal das Beste.


Ich hoffe das stimmt ^^

----------


## BaSa

Ich drcke jeden die Daumen.

----------


## Julia=)

:Big Grin:  ich versuch mich jetzt mal ne halbestunde auf was anderes zu konzentrieren-.- das ist ja echt nicht zum aushalten =/

----------


## Sophia_91

ich bin von zwei bis vier wieder weg und man kann ja nur bis 15 uhr anrufen. hoffentlich kriegt man davor noch was raus...

----------


## Annaly

das versuch ich auch. ich schau grad nightmare on elmstreet ;)

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich spiel ma noch ne Runde Poker...

----------


## fallenangel30487

In aller Freundschaft, geht noch bis 14.15 Uhr

----------


## MediNaddl27

bin eben auch schon ne stunde drauen gewesen um mich abzulenken *bibber*angst*, vorher musste ich mir erstmal In aller Freundschaft von gestern reinziehen, wre ja einmal gern der Notarzt da *grins*

im moment bespae ich mein streifenhrchen ein wenig mit nsschen und zhle die stunden bis zum ergebnis morgen, werde nicht anrufen, die paar "minuten" gehen noch rum.

Euch die ihr anruft, gaaaaaaannnnz viel Glck  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## priya.kim

mit einem Film geht die Zeit doch schnell weg
ich guck jetzt mal einen

----------


## BaSa

ich arbeite gerade und ich kann mich gar nicht konzentrieren...muss immer daran denken :Nixweiss:

----------


## MediNaddl27

ich hab heut nacht schon getrumt ich wre vor dem ganzen geflchtet und hab mich in frankreich, um genauer zu sein in paris, im deichmann wiedergefunden?!
hilfe bin ich schon bescheuert  :hmmm...:

----------


## laduda

So ich habe da jetzt angerufen und die Daten sind da  :Big Grin: . Aber unter vorbehalt und sie wusste auch nicht ob da schon alle Daten drauf sind. Nach den jetzigen Informationen habe ich keinen Studienplatz, was ich irrgendwie berhaupt nicht glauben kann.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> So ich habe da jetzt angerufen und die Daten sind da . Aber unter vorbehalt und sie wusste auch nicht ob da schon alle Daten drauf sind. Nach den jetzigen Informationen habe ich keinen Studienplatz, was ich irrgendwie berhaupt nicht glauben kann.


Wo hast du dich nochmal beworben? und welche DN hast du?

----------


## BaSa

> ich hab heut nacht schon getrumt ich wre vor dem ganzen geflchtet und hab mich in frankreich, um genauer zu sein in paris, im deichmann wiedergefunden?!
> hilfe bin ich schon bescheuert


ha ha ha...toll...hast du eingekauft?

----------


## Echinococcus

Ich bin in Dresden!

----------


## chil-i

leute, echt jetzt, erzhlt doch bitte mal welche durchschnittsnote und welche unis ihr angegeben habt.

----------


## BaSa

> Ich bin in Dresden!


Gratuliere...hoffentlich habe ich auch einen Platz...

Welche Durchschnittsnote hast du?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Von mir auch Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die schon nen Platz haben....
Ich werd auch spter mal anrufen.....

----------


## Annaly

Kiel!

hatte op1 heidelberg mit 53.5 punkten, nix geworden, op2 kiel  :Smilie:  ::-dance:

----------


## Echinococcus

1,2, aber Dresden war AWG, und in Stufe 2 hat die Note keine Rolle mehr gespielt.

----------


## laduda

> Wo hast du dich nochmal beworben? und welche DN hast du?


1. Freiburg (Mein Rang: 1279 -> Grenzrang:316)
2. Frankfurt (Mein Rang: 397 -> Grenzrang: 382)
3. Kiel (Mein Rang: 706 -> Grenzrang: 489)
4. Mnchen (Mein Rang: 2439 -> Grenzrang: 1257)
5. Marburg (Mein Rang: 1913 -> Grenzrang: ?)
6. Saarland (Mein Rang: 861 -> Grenzrang 634)

Ich habe einen DN von 1,6

Nicht zu fassen  :Traurig:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Kiel!
> 
> hatte op1 heidelberg mit 53.5 punkten, nix geworden, op2 kiel


Glckwunsch.

----------


## Abitussi10

Keinen Platz bekommen!

Ich will sterben^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> 1. Freiburg (Mein Rang: 1279 -> Grenzrang:316)
> 2. Frankfurt (Mein Rang: 397 -> Grenzrang: 382)
> 3. Kiel (Mein Rang: 706 -> Grenzrang: 489)
> 4. Mnchen (Mein Rang: 2439 -> Grenzrang: 1257)
> 5. Marburg (Mein Rang: 1913 -> Grenzrang: ?)
> 6. Saarland (Mein Rang: 861 -> Grenzrang 634)
> 
> Ich habe einen DN von 1,6
> 
> Nicht zu fassen


Das mit Saarland glaub ich jetzt nicht.... oh nein... dann bin ich auch nicht drin. Ich knnt grad heulen...Ich ruf doch nicht an...

----------


## kingsusu

Sehr gut! Aber Leute, hrt mal auf anzurufen! ;) Ich will durch kommen!  :Aufgepasst!:  hehe  :hmmm...:

----------


## citizen_erased

> 1. Freiburg (Mein Rang: 1279 -> Grenzrang:316)
> 2. Frankfurt (Mein Rang: 397 -> Grenzrang: 382)
> 3. Kiel (Mein Rang: 706 -> Grenzrang: 489)
> 4. Mnchen (Mein Rang: 2439 -> Grenzrang: 1257)
> 5. Marburg (Mein Rang: 1913 -> Grenzrang: ?)
> 6. Saarland (Mein Rang: 861 -> Grenzrang 634)
> 
> Ich habe einen DN von 1,6
> 
> Nicht zu fassen


Das sind doch noch die Rnge aus der 1.Stufe oder?

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich bin auch nicht drinne im Saarland und bei mir waren es nur 133 Pltze....

----------


## laduda

> Das mit Saarland glaub ich jetzt nicht.... oh nein... dann bin ich auch nicht drin. Ich knnt grad heulen...Ich ruf doch nicht an...


Die Frau meinte es kann gut sein, dass nicht alle Daten berspielt wurden und dass ich bis morgen warten soll. Also nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben fallen, alles kann noch gut werden.

----------


## Sophia_91

@laduda
ist dein rang im saarland gleich geblieben?

----------


## laduda

> Das sind doch noch die Rnge aus der 1.Stufe oder?


Doch, dass ist ja das traurige

----------


## BaSa

:hmmm...: 


> 1. Freiburg (Mein Rang: 1279 -> Grenzrang:316)
> 2. Frankfurt (Mein Rang: 397 -> Grenzrang: 382)
> 3. Kiel (Mein Rang: 706 -> Grenzrang: 489)
> 4. Mnchen (Mein Rang: 2439 -> Grenzrang: 1257)
> 5. Marburg (Mein Rang: 1913 -> Grenzrang: ?)
> 6. Saarland (Mein Rang: 861 -> Grenzrang 634)
> 
> Ich habe einen DN von 1,6
> 
> Nicht zu fassen


Ich glaube, dass du noch in Frankfurt eine Chance hast (Nachrckverfahren)
 :hmmm...:

----------


## Sophia_91

das kann doch nicht stimmen... das sind doch die rnge von stufe 1 des adh

----------


## laduda

> @laduda
> ist dein rang im saarland gleich geblieben?


Das sind die Werte aus 1. Adh. Ich war so geschockt, dass ich nicht nach meiner aktuellen Platzierung gefragt habe.

----------


## Abitussi10

Das ist doch alles so strange...

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich bin auch nicht drin. Und ich war nur 53 Pltze weg.

----------


## Abitussi10

Der Herr hat zu mir gesagt, dass er noch keine Rnge einsehen kann...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Vieleicht war euer Bescheid einfach noch nicht drin...Ich wart jetzt mal auch wenn meine Hoffnung gar bei 0,0 ist

----------


## laduda

> Ich glaube, dass du noch in Frankfurt eine Chance hast (Nachrckverfahren)


Die Frau von der Studienberatung meinte das Frankfurt in den letzten Jahren noch Niemanden ber das Nachrckverfahren aufgenommen hat  :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## Sophia_91

h... da stimmt doch was nicht...

----------


## Abitussi10

ich brauch jetzt erstmal eine Zigarette - das gibts doch net^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich bin auch nicht drin. Und ich war nur 53 Pltze weg.


Ich wette drauf, dass sa einfach nicht alles berspielt ist... bei 53 Rngen kann ich mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.

----------


## DerSalamander

Letztes Jahr 200 und dieses Jahr noch keine 50? glaub ich nicht...
also, ich wrd sagen, dass mit den Daten ausm Saarland was nicht stimmt.

----------


## laduda

Ich knnte gerade so heulen... ich war gerade dabei fr Frankfurt zu packen und jetzt...  :Traurig:

----------


## Abitussi10

das kannste laut sagen... oh mann knnt ich grad kotzen...

----------


## konstantin

Wie waer's denn mal mit dem Chat? So schnell, wie ihr hier schreibt...  ::-dance:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Letztes Jahr waren es im Saarland 453!!!!! Da stimmt garantiert was nicht und  bei 29 Pltzen mehr und ungefhr gleich vielen Bewerbern dort, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Find das alles voll komisch.

----------


## Julia=)

also irgendwie bin ich grade durch meine halbstndige pause mit den infos berfordert... ganz komisch grade alles.. also die ergebnisse die dei jetzt durchgegeben haben stimmen nicht?

----------


## Cuba_libre

Hm. ich wrde sagen: Abwarten und definitiv auf morgen warten. Erstmal nicht noch verrckter machen, auch wenns schwer fllt. Vielleicht sind wirklich noch nicht alle Ergebnisse durch und die Leute geben derzeit vorschnell Infos raus, die noch nicht der morgigen Realitt entsprechen.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Monozyt

also ich hab mich mit 1,5 in erlangen, wrzburg, regensburg, mnchen, ulm und leipzig beworben und habe nirgends nen platz. so ein schei.
woher wisst ihr eure grenzrnge?

----------


## laduda

> also ich hab mich mit 1,5 in erlangen, wrzburg, regensburg, mnchen, ulm und leipzig beworben und habe nirgends nen platz. so ein schei.
> woher wisst ihr eure grenzrnge?


Das sind die Grenrnge der 1. Stufe, die konnte man vor den 15. noch erfragen. Mit 1.5 keinen Studienplatz... wie krank ist das denn ?

----------


## Julia=)

yeey so ne ******* ich hab auch 1,5 :/ 
hoffen wir, dass das echt nicht stimmt.. aber ist ja echt seltsam bei 53 rangpltzen hinter grenzrang htte man doch reinkommen mssen!! da kann was nicht stimmen, sonst bruchten dei ja das zweite verfahren gar nicht zu machen, wenn da eh nichts mehr passiert

----------


## laduda

> yeey so ne ******* ich hab auch 1,5 :/ 
> hoffen wir, dass das echt nicht stimmt.. aber ist ja echt seltsam bei 53 rangpltzen hinter grenzrang htte man doch reinkommen mssen!! da kann was nicht stimmen, sonst bruchten dei ja das zweite verfahren gar nicht zu machen, wenn da eh nichts mehr passiert


Ja ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen vor allem nicht bei Saarland... . Hoffen wir mal, dass die idis einfach noch nicht alle Daten haben... falls jemand spter noch mal anruft mit nem 1.6 bitte posten ob ihr wo angenommen wurdet oder nicht.

----------


## DocMartin

Fuck ich komm nicht durch, schon was ber Dresden bekannt?

----------


## Monozyt

@laduda: kk, danke. ja, is saubescheuert. hoff einfach, dass irgendwas mit den datenstzen nicht stimmt, obwohl ich mirs schwer vorstellen kann.  :Wand:

----------


## Julia=)

die letzten zwei jahre hat sich das ja auch nicht so krass verndert-.- da ist das vom ersten aufs zweite doch auch immer um 0,1 hoch gegangen =/=/
ich werde langsam echt panisch

----------


## DerSalamander

Doc, bleib mal dran, du bist ja auch noch fr HOM im rennen, oder?

----------


## Word

> ... falls jemand spter noch mal anruft mit nem 1.6 bitte posten ob ihr wo angenommen wurdet oder nicht.


Zusage:

1.OP Rostock. 
2.OP Frankfurt 
3.OP Halle

----------


## konstantin

Word: In Rostock zugelassen? =)

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Hab auch keinen Platz und war auch nur 13 Pltze bei Ulm entfernt... :Nixweiss:

----------


## neuerphysiker

man kann doch nur fr einen ort ne zusage bekommen

----------


## laduda

> Zusage:
> 
> 1.OP Rostock. 
> 2.OP Frankfurt 
> 3.OP Halle


Darf ich mal fragen wie viele Punkte du in Frankfurt hattest? Und weist du deinen Rang aus 1. AdH ?

----------


## DerSalamander

Irgendwie hat sich bis jetzt hier noch gar keiner verbessert. All die Ergebnisse, die die Leute haben, standen auch schon im ersten ADH fest. Ich glaub, die geben noch nicht die richtigen Daten raus...

----------


## konstantin

Ist doch Quark. Echi und Word haben sich doch beide verbessert...

----------


## Julia=)

das gefhl hab ich allerdings auch.. bei 13 pltzen das geht doch gar nicht-.-

----------


## laduda

> Irgendwie hat sich bis jetzt hier noch gar keiner verbessert. All die Ergebnisse, die die Leute haben, standen auch schon im ersten ADH fest. Ich glaub, die geben noch nicht die richtigen Daten raus...


Aber andererseits gibts schon Leute mit einer Zusage, die anscheinend vorher keine hatten... komisch, komisch, komisch

----------


## Julia=)

mhh vlt sind ja bei den einen die daten schon aktualisiert und bei den anderen noch nicht?

----------


## Word

> Darf ich mal fragen wie viele Punkte du in Frankfurt hattest? Und weist du deinen Rang aus 1. AdH ?


1.OP Rostock. DN 1,6 ZN 1,76 AWG-ZN 1,31 

2.OP Frankfurt (471 Punkte Dn: 1,6 =350 Lks: Chemie (14*3=42), Mathe (13*3=39) = 81, 3 Pflegepraktika = 30 Punkt, Macht insgesamt 471.)

3.OP Halle 768 Punkte (Dn: 1,6 =668 Groes Latinum(4-13)=20, Mathe LK + Chemie LK (2*40) =80)

----------


## laduda

> mhh vlt sind ja bei den einen die daten schon aktualisiert und bei den anderen noch nicht?


lass uns dafr beten ^^

----------


## Word

> Word: In Rostock zugelassen? =)


JA MANNN!!! ROSTOCK ICH KOMME!!

ENDGEIL!!!!!!!!!
ALLEN ANDERN VIEL GLCK!!!!

----------


## konstantin

> JA MANNN!!! ROSTOCK ICH KOMME!!
> 
> ENDGEIL!!!!!!!!!
> ALLEN ANDERN VIEL GLCK!!!!


GEIL! ICH AUCH!  :Big Grin: 

115024485 <- adde mich mal bei ICQ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julia=)

oh ja wer ist denn der schutzheilige der rzte xD :Big Grin:

----------


## laduda

> 1.OP Rostock. DN 1,6 ZN 1,76 AWG-ZN 1,31 
> 
> 2.OP Frankfurt (471 Punkte Dn: 1,6 =350 Lks: Chemie (14*3=42), Mathe (13*3=39) = 81, 3 Pflegepraktika = 30 Punkt, Macht insgesamt 471.)
> 
> 3.OP Halle 768 Punkte (Dn: 1,6 =668 Groes Latinum(4-13)=20, Mathe LK + Chemie LK (2*40) =80)


Ok da kann ich mit meinen 429 bei FFM nicht mit halten. Aber herzlichen Glckwunsch zu deinen Zusagen und viel Spa beim Studium  :Big Grin:

----------


## DocMartin

Ich zerstr gleich was, wenn ich weiterhin nicht durch komme...  :Hh?: 

Kostet das eigentlich was, wenn ich nicht durchkomme?

----------


## konstantin

Ja. Jedes mal. So machen die ihr Geld.

----------


## DerSalamander

Ja, dieser AB geht ja ran...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich zerstr gleich was, wenn ich weiterhin nicht durch komme... 
> 
> Kostet das eigentlich was, wenn ich nicht durchkomme?


Ja vom Festnetz 12 cent oder so und vom Handy 42

----------


## Abitussi10

jup, kostet....

----------


## DocMartin

Na gut, die 9 cent kann ich verschmerzen^^

Sagt mal, kommt ihr eigentlich durch?

----------


## Monozyt

ne freundin von mir hat mit 1,5 nen platz in homburg gekriegt.

----------


## Abitussi10

ja, aber das muss schon im 1 adh destgestanden haben....

----------


## Julia=)

was waren denn ihre ersten ops?

----------


## DocMartin

> ne freundin von mir hat mit 1,5 nen platz in homburg gekriegt.


Das kann nicht sein, hat ja einer im 1. Adh mit 1.6 einen bekommen...

----------


## dubdidu

Doch, natrlich kann das sein, wenn sie Homburg nicht an 1. OP hatte.

----------


## Monozyt

naja, so wurde es ihr zumindest gesagt. homburg war glaub ziemlich an letzter op. entweder 5 oder 6. 
op.1 war erlangen.

----------


## neuerphysiker

ok, man kann jetzt tatschlich anrufen und die richtigen Ergebnisse einsehen. hm. ich habe einen Platz bei OP 1 (nein, hab mich nicht fr Medizin beworben gehabt) und will ihn nicht  :Frown:   :dagegen: 

Was passiert wenn ich den Platz nicht annehme? Komm ich ins Nachrckverfahren fr OP 2-6? Ich wei, es hrt sich grad Sche**** an, aber ich will nciht da hin, habe es nur zur Sicherheit angegeben :Traurig:

----------


## dubdidu

Ja, dann kann es doch auch so sein. Im 1. ADH haben ja nur die eine Zusage bekommen, die an ihrere 1. OP zugelasssen werden konnten.

----------


## dubdidu

Was war denn deine 1. OP? Und wieso willst nicht dahin?

----------


## meini

"Das ist unter Vorbehalt ne Zulassung in Hannover." IN YOUR FACE!!

Allen anderen noch viel Glck.  :Party: 

Schnitt war 1,7, Rang war 142 von 137 sicheren Pltzen, die am 15. bekannt gegeben worden sind.

----------


## DocMartin

Irgendjemand grad durchgekommen?

----------


## dubdidu

Ich hatte Glck und kam beim 1. Versuch durch.

----------


## Julia=)

ich trau mich nicht :Frown:

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Irgendjemand grad durchgekommen?


nee. hab bei weight watchers angerufen, doch da hat niemand abgenommen.

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich hab grad mit nem netten Mann geredet. Update ist komplett. Und ja, in Homburg sind nur sehr wenige nachgerckt.

----------


## DocMartin

Ich bin in Dresden dabei YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Fallen, du kannst meine Rang in Homburg haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## Julia=)

=/ hatte irgendwer viele leute vor sich und hat nen studienplatz bekommen?

----------


## BaSa

> Ich bin in Dresden dabei YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> Fallen, du kannst meine Rang in Homburg haben


Was fr eine DN hattest du?

----------


## laduda

> ich trau mich nicht


Ich kanns verstehen, ich habe gerade noch mal versucht durchzukommen hat aber nicht geklappt. Was solls das Leben geht weiter, jetzt heit es bis zum Nachrckverfahren warten und nach einem Plan C suchen

----------


## PollyCracker

wow...ich hab ne email zurck bekommen, allerdings sehr kurz.
sagt aber alles, was sie sagen sollte  :Big Grin: 

Sehr geehrte ...,

unter Vorbehalt kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass Sie eine Zulassung fr die Uni Frankfurt erhalten.

Bitte beachten Sie: Ausknfte per E-Mail sind rechtlich unverbindlich. Rechtsverbindlich ist allein der schriftliche Zulassungs- oder Ablehnungsbescheid.

Mit freundlichen Gren

hochschulstart.de

----------


## BaSa

> wow...ich hab ne email zurck bekommen, allerdings sehr kurz.
> sagt aber alles, was sie sagen sollte 
> 
> Sehr geehrte ...,
> 
> unter Vorbehalt kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass Sie eine Zulassung fr die Uni Frankfurt erhalten.
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie: Ausknfte per E-Mail sind rechtlich unverbindlich. Rechtsverbindlich ist allein der schriftliche Zulassungs- oder Ablehnungsbescheid.
> 
> ...


Herzlichen Glckwunsch

----------


## laduda

> wow...ich hab ne email zurck bekommen, allerdings sehr kurz.
> sagt aber alles, was sie sagen sollte 
> 
> Sehr geehrte ...,
> 
> unter Vorbehalt kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass Sie eine Zulassung fr die Uni Frankfurt erhalten.
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie: Ausknfte per E-Mail sind rechtlich unverbindlich. Rechtsverbindlich ist allein der schriftliche Zulassungs- oder Ablehnungsbescheid.
> 
> ...


Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Big Grin: 
was hattest du fr einen Schnitt, Punktzahl und Rang ?

----------


## neuerphysiker

das hrt sich jetzt vielleicht bld an, aber ist es fr einen Auslnder (dunkler Hautfarbe) gefhrlich in Greifswald zu studieren?  :Oh nee...:

----------


## DocMartin

> Was fr eine DN hattest du?



1.6 aber da zhlt nur das AWG und das hab ich gerockt!

----------


## MisterXYZ

> das hrt sich jetzt vielleicht bld an, aber ist es fr einen Auslnder (dunkler Hautfarbe) gefhrlich in Greifswald zu studieren?


http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeit...rechter-gewalt
schaust du hier und siehst greifswald gab es bereits tdliche bergriffe. auch generell besttigt sich leider das klischee ber den osten. denke aber auch dort gibt es unbedenkliche und schne ecken zu genge.

----------


## Julia=)

hier hat keiner was von marburg gehrt oder?

----------


## JoeSixpack

Bin durchgekommen...hat sich nichts gendert, bleibt bei Aachen.

----------


## konstantin

MisterXYZ: Diese Karte sagt so garnichts aus. Sie korreliert naemlich sogar zu einem Grossteil mit der Bevoelkerungsdichte... So gesehen ist Studieren im Ruhrpott wohl die Hoelle fuer Auslaender...

----------


## laduda

> hier hat keiner was von marburg gehrt oder?


Nur dass ich nicht genommen wurde  :Traurig: . Kennst du zufllig den Grenzrang von Marburg aus 1. AdH? Und bist du mittlerweile durchgekommen?

----------


## MisterXYZ

> MisterXYZ: Diese Karte sagt so garnichts aus. Sie korreliert naemlich sogar zu einem Grossteil mit der Bevoelkerungsdichte... So gesehen ist Studieren im Ruhrpott wohl die Hoelle fuer Auslaender...


natrlich sagt die was aus, fast 50% der straftaten im osten bei noch nicht mal ein drittel der bevlkerung.

----------


## PollyCracker

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch 
> was hattest du fr einen Schnitt, Punktzahl und Rang ?


danke, war meine 2.op....hab 440 pkt, rang war 200irgendwas von 360, also mittig bis knapp noch drin. aber hauptsache dabei  :Big Grin:  hab gestern schon einen mietvertrag unterschrieben und hab doch n bisschen schiss gehabt...

----------


## Julia=)

> Nur dass ich nicht genommen wurde . Kennst du zufllig den Grenzrang von Marburg aus 1. AdH? Und bist du mittlerweile durchgekommen?


Marburg: Ihr Rang: 1247 / Grenzrang: 970  also das hatte mir die zvs geschickt

----------


## Monozyt

wie krieg ich meinen grenzrang jetzt nach dem 2. adh raus? wissen die das heute schon, wenn ich anrufe? und wie lange kann ich noch anrufen, bis 3 oder bis 6?

----------


## Julia=)

ok bin durchgekommen keinen studienplatz :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## laduda

> ok bin durchgekommen keinen studienplatz


Ohh Gott, du hattest einen Schnitt von 1,6 oder? Dann kann ich das wohl auch knicken... wo hast du dich denn alles beworben ?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das ist echt der absolute Supergau!!!!!! Ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben!

----------


## Julia=)

1,5 erlangen marburg aachen und kln

----------


## Abitussi10

ich hatte auch 1,6 und bei mir isses nix geworden...

----------


## Jumper2010

dumm gelaufen......aber immerhin haben sie die mail beantwortet...

Hallo, 

unverbindlich kann ich Ihnen mitteilen das ein Ablehnungsbescheid zur 2. Stufe 
des AdH am 23.09. versandt wird. 

MfG 
 :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig: 

Jetzt wart ich auf das hochoffizielle Ablehnungsschreiben, schau mir meine Grenzrnge :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  an und warte aufs Nachrckverfahren.......

die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....

----------


## catgamer

Beruhigt euch doch bitte, auch wenn ihr jetzt nicht drangekommen seid, das Leben muss doch weitergehen.

----------


## laduda

Ok ich bin auch durchgekommen und ich habe keinen Studienplatz... . Unfassbar, unfassbar, unfassbar...

----------


## Jumper2010

tuts doch auch.......bin gar nicht aufgeregt

----------


## laduda

> Beruhigt euch doch bitte, auch wenn ihr jetzt nicht drangekommen seid, das Leben muss doch weitergehen.


Ja, das stimmt ich freu mich jetzt einfach weiter auf die Lufthansa. Und vllt klappt es ja im Nachrckverfahren.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich freu mich auf rummgammeln, bewerben und eh keinen Job bekommen, weil ich durch das Drecks Abi und FSJ 3 Jahre aus dem Beruf bin und keine Fobis hab....toll oder????

----------


## _Natalie_

wie lufthansa?

----------


## Jumper2010

@laduda

was machst du bei der Lufthansa?

und das Nachrckverfahren habe ich auch noch im Auge

----------


## Julia=)

ich wrd sagen wir fahren jetz teinfach alle zusammen nach berlin und betrinken uns da ne woche uns sagen wir sind medizinstudenten in den semesterferien

----------


## Jumper2010

:Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 


 :kotzen:

----------


## laduda

> @laduda
> 
> was machst du bei der Lufthansa?
> 
> und das Nachrckverfahren habe ich auch noch im Auge


Ich mchte ja eigentlich Pilotin werden  :Big Grin:  Medizin war mein Plan B. Die Durchfallraten bei den Airlines ist sehr hoch (Lufthansa z.B 95 %) deshalb brauche ich halt eine Alternative. Aber ich habe im Juli meine Berufsuntersuchung gemacht und hab die bestanden und jetzt darf ich im Dezember die Firmenqualifikation machen, auf die ich mich schon richtig freue  :Big Grin:

----------


## DocMartin

So, ich werd jetzt genussvoll diesen Thread aus meinen Abbonnements lschen  ::-dance: 

Sorry fr alle anderen, dies nicht geschafft machen

----------


## catgamer

Bei mir in Jena, wo ich vor 2 Jahren immatrikuliert wurde, sind auch , glaub ich zumindest, bis 1,5 oder gar 1,6 Studenten genommen worden im AdH. Also knnt ihr auch noch etwas hoffen und wie gesagt, Jena wre auch eine lohnende Alternative, ich kann es nur empfehlen, klein (100000 Einwohner), aber schn mit 25000 Studenten.

----------


## Jumper2010

Viel Glck :Top:

----------


## krachchris

Auf die Frage, wie meine die Chancen frs Nrv sind, hat mir eine nette Dame gerade erklrt, das die Unis neuerdings versuchen so stark zu berbuchen, das es nach Mglichkeit keine Nachrckverfahren gibt.
Habe danach etwas mit ihr diskutiert und sie meinte, das deswegen jetzt nur wenige zustzliche eine Zusage haben. :-S

Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht vorstellen.

----------


## Julia=)

wie sind denn die chancen so fr das nachrckverfahen wie viele leute werden da so genommen?

----------


## Abitussi10

Toll, das wird ja immer besser!!!!!

----------


## Julia=)

mh so eine ******* ich wollte heute nicht zu den heulenden sondern zu den feiernden gehren :Frown:  :Frown:  ich halt das nicht nochmal aus ahhhhh ..

----------


## medistudent1234

Sooooo Leute,
gerade bei der ZVS angerufen und folgende Antwort erhalten: Sie haben unter Vorbehalt einen Studienplatz in Rostock. Uhhhh yeah!!!! Somit ist mein reservierter Platz in Homburg frei. Wer will ihn denn haben?;)

----------


## _Natalie_

> Sooooo Leute,
> gerade bei der ZVS angerufen und folgende Antwort erhalten: Sie haben unter Vorbehalt einen Studienplatz in Rostock. Uhhhh yeah!!!! Somit ist mein reservierter Platz in Homburg frei. Wer will ihn denn haben?;)


Warst du beim AWG? Oder welche Zulassungsnote hattest du?

----------


## Arutha

> Auf die Frage, wie meine die Chancen frs Nrv sind, hat mir eine nette Dame gerade erklrt, das die Unis neuerdings versuchen so stark zu berbuchen, das es nach Mglichkeit keine Nachrckverfahren gibt.[...]
> Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht vorstellen.


Doch, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, denn: Die Unis versuchen sich damit vor Kapazittsklagen zu schtzen! Diese scheinen ja in den letzten Jahren zunehmend in Mode gekommen zu sein und daher das starke berbuchen!  :Aufgepasst!: 

Glckwunsch an alle die etwas bekommen haben und dickes sorry fr alle dies nicht gepackt haben! Kopf hoch...!

Gru,
Arutha

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

Welche Hotline gilt es denn anzurufen? Ich wurde gerade von einem Kollegen angerufen, dass die Bescheide verffentlicht werden - sitze gerade erst seit wenigen Minuten vor'm PC.

Und woher entnimmt man die Informationen, was die Grenzrnge anbelangt?

----------


## BaSa

Ich habe gerade die Information bekommen, dass ich keinen Platz habe  :grrrr....: 

Das Nachrckverfahren sieht vielleicht anders aus?!?

----------


## Sonna

Wann kann man denn auf DAISY sehen, wie es mit einem Studienplatz aussieht? 

Ich wei zwar noch nichts zum WS aber wie mans macht macht mans falsch ( was die OPs angeht )  :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Man hat anrufen knnen. Die sind aber nur bis 15 Uhr da.

----------


## Charleen

Hey, ich hab auch grad angerufen und habe einen Studienplatz in Rostock ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance: 

Vielleicht als hilfreiche Info, fr die Leute, die noch nichts wissen:
Abischnitt: 1,6
Bio-, Chemie-LK
Zulassungsnote: 2,0

Ich denke, dass sie mich beim Auswahlgesprch ziemlich gut fanden, weil mein Schnitt ja eher schlecht war :hmmm...: 

Da knnt ihr anrufen: 0180 3 987111 001  -> einfach Referenznummer(oben auf dem Ablehnungsbescheid) angeben  :Smilie:

----------


## Sonna

anrufen wollte ich ja nicht, so eilig ist es mir nicht  :Big Grin:  
aber auf DAISY sind die Ergebnisse dann etwa morgen ? Mittags ?

----------


## besso

morgen frh kommen die in der regel online.. wenn du glck hast auch schon nachts

----------


## PCR

Also kann ich wahrscheinlich Homburg mit meinen 1,6 vergessen?? Na toll....  :Frown:

----------


## Sonna

oh nachts schon ^^ mal sehen ob ich so lange wach bleibe  :Big Grin:  

ich wei echt nicht ob ich etwas anderes studieren soll oder eine million jahre warten soll  :Big Grin:  wo soll das denn noch hinfhren mit den NCs ? xD :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Also kann ich wahrscheinlich Homburg mit meinen 1,6 vergessen?? Na toll....


Salamander war keine 50 Pltze vom Grenzrang weg und ich nicht genommen worden.

----------


## PCR

> Salamander war keine 50 Pltze vom Grenzrang weg und ich nicht genommen worden.


Salamander hatte auch 1,6 oder????

----------


## Inelein

Auch wenn es nicht viel helfen wird und nur Spekulation ist:
Als die ersten angerufen haben, wurde doch manchen die Auskunft gegeben, dass noch nicht alle Daten im System wren und es eventl. noch zu Verschiebungen kommen kann? Weil ganz ehrlich bei einer typischen OP6 Uni nichtmal 50 Pltze entfernt zu sein und dann im 2. AdH nicht reinzurutschen wre wirklich krass. Da muss ja einen riesige berbuchung stattgefunden haben.
Oder Scarlett, die war doch nur 16 Pltze entfernt? In Ulm, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere? Ulm verlangt auch keine OP und rein dem gesunden Menschenverstand nach mssen doch schon alleine 16 Leute wg Bund/Zivi den Platz nicht annehmen knnen.

Mchte da euch jetzt nichts einreden oder versuchen falsche Hoffnung zu machen, aber sollten die Ausknfte des heutigen frhen Nachmittages wirklich Fakt sein, ist das eine wirklich sehr krasse Entwicklung, die ich so nie erwartet htte. Ganz besonders leid tuts mir auch fr Scarlett, ich glaub ich alleine (und viele andere auch) hab ihr mindestens 3mal gesagt, dass sie einen Platz sicher haben msste und sich keine Sorgen zu machen braucht, da ist das dann glaub ich doppelt hart, wenn man dann so enttuscht wird. 

Hoffe mal, dass es wenigstens zum NRV noch fr einige klappt!

----------


## DerSalamander

Leider muss ich das mehr oder weniger widerlegen, denn ich hab spter nochmal angerufen.
Der wirklich sehr freundliche Herr von der ZVS meinte, dass das Update definitiv komplett aufgespielt wurde. Es ist wohl so, dass sich gerade bei den typischen OP 6, 'schlechten' Unis, die schlechteren Abiturienten (also natrlich nur, wenn man Medizin betrachtet, also so 1,5 oder 1,6) vorwiegend bei diesen Unis beworben haben. Diese Schnitte haben ja bei nicht vielen Unis noch ne Chance nachzurcken. 
Das ist Homburg und anscheinend auch Ulm dieses Jahr zum Verhngnis geworden und deshalb sind da auch nicht mehr so viele Pltze frei geworden.
So ist mir das erklrt worden.

----------


## Inelein

Okay, dann ist das ja anscheinend wirklich endgltig.

Trotzdem wirklich nur schwer vorstellbar. Eventuell luft das Rangsystem doch anders als der allgemeine Konsens hier war? Z.B. dass die Rnge nochmal neu gelost werden oder so? Oder die Ranglisten doch schon bereinigt sind? Oder Rnge definitiv doppelt belegt sind?
Weil zumindest mal mein Platz in Ulm wurde ja noch frei. Ich mein, kann ja nicht die einzige gewesen sein?
Bin zwar nicht betroffen, aber finds trotzdem ziemlich krass...

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich hab auch hier von ein paar gelesen, die ihren Platz in Homburg nicht wahrnehmen. 
Ich find das alles auch ziemlich hart.
Aber wahrscheinlich kann man da morgen erst genaues kalkulieren, wenn die Rnge feststehen. Ich hab in Homburg Rang 486 jetzt nach der 2. Stufe, aber da mir noch keiner den Grenzrang sagen konnte, bringt das mir bis morgen auch noch nichts.

----------


## DerSalamander

Achso, es scheint auch nicht neu gelost worden zu sein, weil ich hab zu dem ZVS-Mitarbeiter dann gesagt, dass ich nur knapp 50 Pltze in der ersten Stufe vorbeigerasselt bin und das ja fr Homburg so gut wie nichts ist und ich mehr oder weniger mit nem Platz gerechnet hab. Da hat er mir dann beigepflichtet. Er htte ja sonst gesagt, nee, halt, es wird neu gelost.

----------


## Rennmaus

aber auch komisch, dass die dir den grenzrang nicht nennen knnen

ich bin auch grad ganz schn verbittert.. kann doch net wahr sein

letztes jahr htten wir locker n platz bekommen..
(ich fr meinen teil dachte, es sei gut die ausbildung zu beenden, deswegen habe ich mich erst dieses jahr beworben)

----------


## PCR

> aber auch komisch, dass die dir den grenzrang nicht nennen knnen
> 
> ich bin auch grad ganz schn verbittert.. kann doch net wahr sein
> 
> letztes jahr htten wir locker n platz bekommen..
> (ich fr meinen teil dachte, es sei gut die ausbildung zu beenden, deswegen habe ich mich erst dieses jahr beworben)


Was ist deine DN und wo haste dich alles beworben?
lg

----------


## Julia=)

:Frown:  zwei stunden heulen und ein glas nutella spter =/ komme ich zu dem schluss, dass wir uns wohl im sommersemester an einer der zehn unis begegnen werden, die da nen studium anbieten :Big Grin:  vorrausgesetzt dass man da nicht aufeinmal mit 1,5 bzw 1,6 auch zu schlecht ist

----------


## Sophia_91

> aber auch komisch, dass die dir den grenzrang nicht nennen knnen
> 
> ich bin auch grad ganz schn verbittert.. kann doch net wahr sein
> 
> letztes jahr htten wir locker n platz bekommen..
> (ich fr meinen teil dachte, es sei gut die ausbildung zu beenden, deswegen habe ich mich erst dieses jahr beworben)


ja, das scheint alles sehr komisch zu sein... aber wies aussieht ja wahr. ich finds nur mit homburg besonders komisch, kann doch echt nicht sein, dass dort so gut wie niemand abgesprungen ist bzw. sich niemand auf eine bessere op verbessert hat.

----------


## Rennmaus

und wenn du 50 pltze vom grenzrang weg warst im 1.adh... dann knnen maximal 49 jetzt eine zusage bekommen haben. wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass von denen, die jetzt eine zusage bekommen,einer  den platz nicht annimmt? gering, oder? (ich war auf 707 im 1.adh)

----------


## Sophia_91

> zwei stunden heulen und ein glas nutella spter =/ komme ich zu dem schluss, dass wir uns wohl im sommersemester an einer der zehn unis begegnen werden, die da nen studium anbieten vorrausgesetzt dass man da nicht aufeinmal mit 1,5 bzw 1,6 auch zu schlecht ist


zum ss kommt doch der doppeljahrgang aus bayern. kann man somit knicken.

----------


## Rennmaus

> Was ist deine DN und wo haste dich alles beworben?
> lg


1,6 homburg. wie gesagt, mein rang 707 im 1.adh

fr alles andere drfte es nicht gereicht haben (heidelberg, mannheim, ulm, gieen, marburg)

----------


## DerSalamander

> und wenn du 50 pltze vom grenzrang weg warst im 1.adh... dann knnen maximal 49 jetzt eine zusage bekommen haben. wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass von denen, die jetzt eine zusage bekommen,einer  den platz nicht annimmt? gering, oder? (ich war auf 707 im 1.adh)


Ich glaub, die Chancen sind gering, weil Medizinpltze so begehrt sind. Das einzige, auf das man noch hoffen kann, sind die Jungs, die rausfallen, weil sie noch Dienst leisten mssen...

----------


## Rennmaus

> zum ss kommt doch der doppeljahrgang aus bayern. kann man somit knicken.


und das WS bestimmt auch... also noch minimum 3 Jahre warten fr mich...

----------


## Julia=)

aber die sind zu spt um sich zu bewerben :Big Grin:  zumindest nach meinen forschungen^^ die knnen sich erst zum wintersemester zumindest bei der zvs bewerben;)weil die ihre zeugnisse auch erst im mrz bekommen und die bewerbungsfrist da schon lngst abgelaufen ist.. ist ja in rlp auch so mit dem verfrhten abi

----------


## Rennmaus

> Ich glaub, die Chancen sind gering, weil Medizinpltze so begehrt sind. Das einzige, auf das man noch hoffen kann, sind die Jungs, die rausfallen, weil sie noch Dienst leisten mssen...


... Der in den nchsten Monaten/Jahren ja abgeschafft werden soll

----------


## Julia=)

http://www.gymnasium.bayern.de/gymna...oppeljahrgang/

;) hier sieht man nochmal die termine^^

----------


## dr. kate

Doppeljahrgang aus Bayern darf erst im Wintersemester ran (in Medizin)! Vgl.: http://www.uni-wuerzburg.de/fuer/studierende/ss2011/




> Die Bewerbung fr das Fach Psychologie, die sonst ber das Service-Verfahren von hochschulstart.de abgewickelt wird, ist im Sommersemester 2011 ausnahmsweise direkt an die Uni zu richten. Dadurch wird fr den letzten G9-Jahrgang eine Bewerbung fr Psychologie zum Sommersemester 2011 ermglicht.
> 
> Nicht mglich ist aber eine Bewerbung auf bundesweit zulassungsbeschrnkte Fcher bei hochschulstart.de (frher ZVS). Dies betrifft die Fcher Medizin, Zahnmedizin und Pharmazie.

----------


## PCR

> 1,6 homburg. wie gesagt, mein rang 707 im 1.adh
> 
> fr alles andere drfte es nicht gereicht haben (heidelberg, mannheim, ulm, gieen, marburg)


Also hast du heute auch noch nicht angerufen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab jetzt mal Bewerbungen geschrieben und schreib gleich mal nen netten Brief an den Herrn Rsler.....wer will kann dann auch unterzeichnen...Ich werds wohl eher allgemein halten. Nicht dass mir das jetzt viel bringen wrde aber ich will die schlauen Herren da oben mal auf diese tollen Zustnde aufmerksam machen.

----------


## PCR

> Ich hab jetzt mal Bewerbungen geschrieben und schreib gleich mal nen netten Brief an den Herrn Rsler.....wer will kann dann auch unterzeichnen...Ich werds wohl eher allgemein halten. Nicht dass mir das jetzt viel bringen wrde aber ich will die schlauen Herren da oben mal auf diese tollen Zustnde aufmerksam machen.


Was wirst du in dem "netten Brief" thematisieren?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Was wirst du in dem "netten Brief" thematisieren?


Hauptschlich Studienplatzzahlen, Beweberzahlen und den G8 Quatsch...vieleicht noch ein bisschen was zum rtzemangel. Ah ja und natrlich was zu seiner tollen Aussage "Ich will den NC abschaffen"
Mal schauen...ich werd spter wenn ich Lust dazu hab erstmal einfach drauf los schreiben und schauen was dabei raus kommt *g*

----------


## catgamer

Aber das G8 ist eine sehr gute Sache, warum soll man das als ,,Quatsch'' abkanzeln, in so vielen Bundeslndern klappt das wunderbar , es ist also kein Quatsch sondern effektiveres Lernen.

----------


## Nycan

musste man da heute anrufen oder hat auch jemand heute bei Daisy seine Absage/Zusage gefunden?

Hab dort nmlich weder/noch

----------


## Julia=)

macht ihr eigentlich jetzt noch bei den losverfahren mit?

----------


## PCR

> macht ihr eigentlich jetzt noch bei den losverfahren mit?


ich denke nicht...du hast 1,5 oder? haste dich auch in homburg beworben?

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Aber das G8 ist eine sehr gute Sache, warum soll man das als ,,Quatsch'' abkanzeln, in so vielen Bundeslndern klappt das wunderbar , es ist also kein Quatsch sondern effektiveres Lernen.


Denke dazu gibt es stark unterschiedliche Sichtweisen. Woran machst du deine Aussage fest?

----------


## Sonna

ja ich mache beim losverfahren mit ! ich hab mich bei allen unis beworben  :Smilie:

----------


## Julia=)

nee im nachhinein war das nicht grade schlau stelle ich fest.. aber ich hab echt nicht gedacht, dass es so knapp wird =/

----------


## Rennmaus

Nein, habe nicht angerufen. Und ich bin auch froh, dass ich es nicht getan habe. Ich kann es so kaum glauben, da hilft es mir schwarz auf wei mehr.

@fallen: Das stimmt. Auf der einen Seite beschweren sich alle ber rztemangel. Aber Geld fr deren Ausbildung will keiner ausgeben - weder fr die, die schon studieren, noch schaffen sie mehr Studienpltze(gilt mit Sicherheit auch fr andere Studiengnge/Ausbildungspltze). 
Ich finde es in meinem Fall auch etwas ungerecht. Ich hab jetzt nicht den schlechtesten Abischnitt mit 1,6; habe eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung; bin verheiratet; 7 WS -> und scheitere an 70 Pltzen oder so. Selbst wenn ich ein Kind htte, wrde sich keiner dafr interessieren, weil ich ber Abiquote niemals einen Platz bekomme und ber Wartezeit auch nicht noch schnell.
Aber Leute, die gerade ihr Abi gemacht haben und noch "grn" hinter den Ohren sind, kriegen mit 1,6 im ADH einen Platz, weil sie GELOST worden sind..
Ich will die neugebackenen Abiturienten und andere nicht schlecht machen, aber doof find ichs trotzdem... Momentan sind es 12 WS, und ich ahne schon, dass es in den nchsten Jahren noch mehr werden...


(sorry, bin gerade schon ziemlich frustriert)

----------


## Nycan

@rennmaus

ich hab in einem der foren hier gelesen, dass nach einem urteil des (insert ziemlich hohes gericht) eine Wartezeit ber die Normaldauer des Studiums hinaus unzumutbar ist --> ergo msste man sich dann einklagen knnen

irgendwie glaub ich da aber auch nicht so recht dran

----------


## catgamer

Ich mache meine Aussage daran fest, dass ich selbst in Sachsen Abitur gemacht habe und es hier schon seit 1990 ein G8 gibt und niemand beklagt sich darber, weil es alle gut finden und auch selbstverstdlich.
Niemand klagt ber die ,,ach so groe Belastung '' der Schler, man hat zwar ab und zu bis um 15.45 Schule aber das nimmt man fr ein Jahr effektiv gesparte Zeit doch gerne in Kauf und daher, wenn ich mir ansehe, wie es in Sachsen funktioniert und das wir vielleicht eines der anspruchsvollsten Abitursysteme im gesamten Bunesgebiet haben, kann man meiner Meinung nach davon ausgehen, das es auch mit G8 gut funktioniert. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## pottmed

> @rennmaus
> 
> ich hab in einem der foren hier gelesen, dass nach einem urteil des (insert ziemlich hohes gericht) eine Wartezeit ber die Normaldauer des Studiums hinaus unzumutbar ist --> ergo msste man sich dann einklagen knnen
> 
> irgendwie glaub ich da aber auch nicht so recht dran


Das Urteil ist schon lange nicht mehr relevant...

----------


## Rennmaus

> @rennmaus
> 
> ich hab in einem der foren hier gelesen, dass nach einem urteil des (insert ziemlich hohes gericht) eine Wartezeit ber die Normaldauer des Studiums hinaus unzumutbar ist --> ergo msste man sich dann einklagen knnen
> 
> irgendwie glaub ich da aber auch nicht so recht dran


Hilft mir fr dieses Jahr aber auch nicht weiter. Aber gut zu wissen, sollte ich auch im NR/LV keinen Platz bekommen und wirklich die gesamte WZ absitzen mssen

@pott zu spt gelesen. schade, wre immerhin ein kleiner lichtblick am horizont gewesen

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nein, habe nicht angerufen. Und ich bin auch froh, dass ich es nicht getan habe. Ich kann es so kaum glauben, da hilft es mir schwarz auf wei mehr.
> 
> @fallen: Das stimmt. Auf der einen Seite beschweren sich alle ber rztemangel. Aber Geld fr deren Ausbildung will keiner ausgeben - weder fr die, die schon studieren, noch schaffen sie mehr Studienpltze(gilt mit Sicherheit auch fr andere Studiengnge/Ausbildungspltze). 
> Ich finde es in meinem Fall auch etwas ungerecht. Ich hab jetzt nicht den schlechtesten Abischnitt mit 1,6; habe eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung; bin verheiratet; 7 WS -> und scheitere an 70 Pltzen oder so. Selbst wenn ich ein Kind htte, wrde sich keiner dafr interessieren, weil ich ber Abiquote niemals einen Platz bekomme und ber Wartezeit auch nicht noch schnell.
> Aber Leute, die gerade ihr Abi gemacht haben und noch "grn" hinter den Ohren sind, kriegen mit 1,6 im ADH einen Platz, weil sie GELOST worden sind..
> Ich will die neugebackenen Abiturienten und andere nicht schlecht machen, aber doof find ichs trotzdem... Momentan sind es 12 WS, und ich ahne schon, dass es in den nchsten Jahren noch mehr werden...
> 
> 
> (sorry, bin gerade schon ziemlich frustriert)


Mir gehts da so hnliche...Ich will dem jetzt nicht die Ohren voll heulen von wegen keinen Platz bekommen und alles unfair, aber ich will einfach mal dass die drber nachdenken und sehen wie die Situation zz ist. 
Und wegen G8 gehts mir weniger um G8 selbst, sondern eher um die Doppeljahrgnge ihre Folgen. Dadrber hat sich nmlich niemand Gedanken gemacht. Das betrifft nicht nur HM.... Ich kenn Unis an denen sitzen/stehen 2500 Studenten in einer Vorlesung die fr 1000 ausgelegt ist. Die sitzen auf Fensterbnken, stehen im Flur und bekommen nix mit, sie sind eben da dass sie den Schein bekommen. 
Kein Wunder dass die Studenten dauernd protestieren!
Wer noch Idee fr den Brief hat kanns mir ja gerne schreiben.

----------


## PCR

Wei jemand schon was bezglich Kiel?? Irgendwelche 1,6er die dort zugelassen wurden?? wahrscheinlich nicht oder?

----------


## Sonna

> Nein, habe nicht angerufen. Und ich bin auch froh, dass ich es nicht getan habe. Ich kann es so kaum glauben, da hilft es mir schwarz auf wei mehr.
> 
> @fallen: Das stimmt. Auf der einen Seite beschweren sich alle ber rztemangel. Aber Geld fr deren Ausbildung will keiner ausgeben - weder fr die, die schon studieren, noch schaffen sie mehr Studienpltze(gilt mit Sicherheit auch fr andere Studiengnge/Ausbildungspltze). 
> Ich finde es in meinem Fall auch etwas ungerecht. Ich hab jetzt nicht den schlechtesten Abischnitt mit 1,6; habe eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung; bin verheiratet; 7 WS -> und scheitere an 70 Pltzen oder so. Selbst wenn ich ein Kind htte, wrde sich keiner dafr interessieren, weil ich ber Abiquote niemals einen Platz bekomme und ber Wartezeit auch nicht noch schnell.
> Aber Leute, die gerade ihr Abi gemacht haben und noch "grn" hinter den Ohren sind, kriegen mit 1,6 im ADH einen Platz, weil sie GELOST worden sind..
> Ich will die neugebackenen Abiturienten und andere nicht schlecht machen, aber doof find ichs trotzdem... Momentan sind es 12 WS, und ich ahne schon, dass es in den nchsten Jahren noch mehr werden...
> 
> 
> (sorry, bin gerade schon ziemlich frustriert)





Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du nirgendwo einen Platz bekommst! Wo hast du dich denn beworben ? Weil Freiburg gibt dir 0,5 Bonus fr deine Ausbildung ( oder ist die nicht im med. Bereich? ). Dann httest du schon 1, 1 und damit sollte es doch wohl reichen !!!???

----------


## Rennmaus

Naja, ich glaub schon, dass die ganz genau wissen, welche Vor- und Nachteile dies und das hat. Und die wissen auch, dass Bildung ein riesen Problem ist hier in Dtl.
Aber wenn das Geld halt lieber an anderer Stelle ausgegeben wird, z.B. damit die Banker nicht Pleite gehen und weiterhin ihre Mio kassieren knnen, fehlt es eben an anderer Stelle. Und Bildung ist ja nicht so lebensnotwendig wie Essen, Kleidung und Co, also hat Hartz4 Vorrang.
Die kennen ihre Sorgenkinder, aber dagegen bzw. dafr tun knnen oder wollen sie nichts

----------


## dubdidu

Naja, also dass Bildung hier in Deutschland ein Riesenproblem darstellt kann man so ja nicht sagen. Uns geht es hier schon verdammt gut, verglichen mit anderen Lndern. Sicher gibt es viele Dinge, die verbesserungswrdig sind, aber was zum meckern findet man immer.
Natrlich ist es langsam mal angebracht weitere Studienpltze zu schaffen (ich habe jetzt auch 8 Semester gewartet bis ich endlich einen Platz bekommen hab; brigens mit einem 2,2 Abischnitt) und diese G8 Geschichte war auch nicht sonderlich klug geplant, aber wie gesagt: dass wir hier ein riesen Bildungsproblem haben wrde ich jetzt so nicht unterschreiben.

----------


## Rennmaus

@sonna hab Chemielaborant gelernt. Keine Ahnung, ob Freiburg das akzeptiert. Ich habe mich fr die Unis mit geringster Entfernung zu Mannheim und grter Chance auf einen Platz beworben. Und Freiburg war zu weit weg in dem Moment.
Bis vor 3 Wochen bin ich auch davon ausgegangen, dass Homburg "Idiotensicher" ist. Von daher dachte ich, HD und MA versuche ich, sptestens HOM kommt die Zusage. Und diese drei sind auch eig. die, die mir am meisten zusagen, weil sie fr mich am umkompliziertesten sind.

Aus heutiger Sicht wrde ich wohl einiges anders machen.... Aber das wei man vorher leider nie..

----------


## fallenangel30487

Das ist ja noch schlimmer....mit so einer tollen Politik produzieren sie nur mehr Hartz 4 Empfnger *g*

Dass die das schon wissen ist mir klar, aber wenn niemand was dagegen sagt oder macht, sehen die wohl auch nicht die Notwendigkeit etwas zu ndern. Anstatt Mio. an Entwicklungshilfe nach China zu schicken sollten sie lieber mal mehr Geld in Bildung investieren. 
Immer Jammer von wegen Fachkrfte und rztemangel knnen sie gut, aber was dagegen machen, sehen sie nicht ein....  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Sonna

wie sollte die Umgestaltung von G9 auf G8 denn eurer Meinung nach funktionieren ? 
Irgendwann hat man nun man den doppelten Jahrgang. Dadurch werden es ja insgesamt nicht mehr Leute mit Abschluss, nur zu verschiedenen Zeiten. Ist halt erstmal bld, aber was solls . frher oder spter brauchen wir in Deutschland ein einheitliches Schulsystem! Das ist ja ein Witz, das jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Sppchen kocht xD

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Anstatt Mio. an Entwicklungshilfe nach China zu schicken sollten sie lieber mal mehr Geld in Bildung investieren.


Stammtischparolen sind wohl nun angesagt  :Frown:

----------


## Tuulia

> Aber das G8 ist eine sehr gute Sache, warum soll man das als ,,Quatsch'' abkanzeln, in so vielen Bundeslndern klappt das wunderbar , es ist also kein Quatsch sondern effektiveres Lernen.


warte.... moment..... gleich hab ichs... achja: Nein.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> wie sollte die Umgestaltung von G9 auf G8 denn eurer Meinung nach funktionieren ? 
> Irgendwann hat man nun man den doppelten Jahrgang. Dadurch werden es ja insgesamt nicht mehr Leute mit Abschluss, nur zu verschiedenen Zeiten. Ist halt erstmal bld, aber was solls . frher oder spter brauchen wir in Deutschland ein einheitliches Schulsystem! Das ist ja ein Witz, das jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Sppchen kocht xD


Dass diese Doppeljahrgnge zwangsweise die Folge davon sind, ist leider nicht zu ndern. Aber dann htte man wenigstens, gengend Studienpltze schaffen mssen und das nicht nur in HM. Auerdem gibt es immer mehr Leute die Abi machen, da man mit einem Realschulabschluss schon Probleme hat eine Ausbildung zu finden. 
Aber vor allem bei HM war doch die Entwicklung der Bewerberzahlen abzusehen und dann lcherlich 112 Pltze mehr anzubieten ist schon ein bisschen schwach. Das ganze wird ja nicht besser, 2013 braucht man dann ein Abi von mind. 1,2 + TMS + Ausbildung oder wie und die WZ ist dann bei 20 Semestern ?????
Ist jetzt ein bisschen bertrieben aber in diese Richtung geht doch die Entwicklung.

----------


## ~Scarlett~

So, heut Abend wird noch mit Eisessen der Frust kompensiert. 
Hab heute dann direkt mich fr Lehramt Gymn. Chemie/Geo angemeldet. 

Mal sehen ob ich's zum SS nochmal versuch....zum WS ist's soweiso aussichtslos. 

@fallen:
Das mit dem brief find ich eig. eine gute Idee, nur bewirken wirst du damit nichts. Dank dem polit. Engagement meiner Eltern hatte ich des fteren die Gelegenheit mit Politikern zu sprechen....die kennen dir Porblematik aber was tun? Heute nicht. Morgen nicht. Vielleicht irgendwann.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Stammtischparolen sind wohl nun angesagt


Das ist ne Tatsache!!!!!

----------


## konstantin

Jetzt wird's echt ein bischen peinlich hier...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> So, heut Abend wird noch mit Eisessen der Frust kompensiert. 
> Hab heute dann direkt mich fr Lehramt Gymn. Chemie/Geo angemeldet. 
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich's zum SS nochmal versuch....zum WS ist's soweiso aussichtslos. 
> 
> @fallen:
> Das mit dem brief find ich eig. eine gute Idee, nur bewirken wirst du damit nichts. Dank dem polit. Engagement meiner Eltern hatte ich des fteren die Gelegenheit mit Politikern zu sprechen....die kennen dir Porblematik aber was tun? Heute nicht. Morgen nicht. Vielleicht irgendwann.


Ich denke auch, dass es nicht viel Sinn hat, aber man kanns ja mal probieren. 
Ich hab vor 2 Jahren eine Brgerinitiative gegrndet und wir haben damals recht viel erreicht. Aber das ist eben Kommunalpolitik.....

----------


## DerSalamander

Ja, meine Alternative ist jetzt Human- und Molekularbiologie. Geht stark in Richtung Biomedizin.
Naja, ist zwar nicht Medizin, geht aber zumindest in die Richtung.

----------


## Tuulia

warum genau wollen wir die schulzeit auf 12 jahre verringern?
damit keiner mehr ein jahr lang im ausland sprachen und kulturen lernen und kennenlernen kann?
damit alle nurnoch lernen mssen 24/7 und keine zeit mehr haben sich anderweitig zu bilden, sonstig aktiv zu werden (politisch, sportlich, sonstwie)?
ich sehe ehrlich das problem nicht ein jahr lnger in der schule zu sein.
alles was es meiner meinung nach bringt ist die universitten pltzlich vllig zu berrennen und leichtfertig mit der zukunft von jungen abiturienten zu spielen.
mal ehrlich, wieviel gewinnen wir wenn die mit abi 1,1 alle mit 17 ihr studium beginnen und jeder n schlechteres abi hat als das zig jahre wartet und dann mit 2x anfngt?

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Das ist ne Tatsache!!!!!


Nein ist es nicht, und allein das du es Entwicklungshilfe und nicht Entwicklungspolitik nennst, zeigt mir das du dich evtl. nochmal belesen solltest und nicht dein Frust an wirklich gebeutelte Menschen rauslassen solltest. Geh ne runde spazieren, hau gegen einen Boxsack und frag dich selbst: Liegt es an mir und meine Leistungen oder an den Anderen? Frust kann ich verstehen, aber das Niveau erreicht definitiv ein Level, was dir sicherlich nicht entspricht.

----------


## Inelein

> warum genau wollen wir die schulzeit auf 12 jahre verringern?
> damit keiner mehr ein jahr lang im ausland sprachen und kulturen lernen und kennenlernen kann?


Eigentlich wollte ich mich da raushalten, aber hh?! Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Wenn du auf ein Highschool-Jahr anspielst: kenne sehr viele Abiturienten, nicht nur aus meinem Jahrgang, und bei uns hat das niemand gemacht und ist auch nicht dran gestorben. Wenn du auf die Zeit nach dem Abi anspielst: hlt dich doch niemand davon ab ein gap year zu nehmen? Im Gegenteil, wenn man ein Jahr frher fertig ist, dann ins Ausland geht, fngt man trotzdem genauso frh an wie die ehemaligen G9 Leute.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nein ist es nicht, und allein das du es Entwicklungshilfe und nicht Entwicklungspolitik nennst, zeigt mir das du dich evtl. nochmal belesen solltest und nicht dein Frust an wirklich gebeutelte Menschen rauslassen solltest. Geh ne runde spazieren, hau gegen einen Boxsack und frag dich selbst: Liegt es an mir und meine Leistungen oder an den Anderen? Frust kann ich verstehen, aber das Niveau erreicht definitiv ein Level, was dir sicherlich nicht entspricht.


Das hat mit mir berhaupt nix zu tun. Ich will mich hier mit dir nicht streiten aber du bist wahrscheinlich nicht er Einzige der Sozialkunde im Abi hatte. 

Und falls du mir nicht glauben willst:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/e...g-arm-1.134846

----------


## Tuulia

> kenne sehr viele Abiturienten, nicht nur aus meinem Jahrgang, und bei uns hat das niemand gemacht und ist auch nicht dran gestorben.


und warum verzichten alle in deinem jahrgang drauf, weil keine zeit ist? :P




> hlt dich doch niemand davon ab ein gap year zu nehmen?


ob ich in der 11 ins ausland geh und mit gleichaltrigen unterricht mach oder nachm abi das jahr irgendwas zu machen, kommt zeitmig aufs gleiche raus. merkste selbst, ne?

----------


## Sonna

Man bruchte ein neues Konzept um diesem Problem entgegenzuwirken.

Wieso wollen denn so viele Medizin studieren? Ich knnte mir vorstellen, weil es in vielen anderen interessanten Fchern keine sicheren Berufsaussichen gibt. Medizin ist da sehr solide. 

Das eigentliche Problem ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Doppeljahrgang ( da ist nur ein bergangsproblem, wird sich aber beheben) sondern die kontinuierlich steigende Anzahl an Studieninteressenten fr Medizin mit (fast) gleichbleibender Anzahl an Studienpltzen.

Das Angebot fr die Nachfrage ist einfach zu klein. 

Das Positive: es studieren wirklich nur diejenigen, die es wirklich wollen und Anzahl der Studienabrecher knnte zurckgehen. Dabei kommen letzlich mehr Absolventen bei raus und Deutschland braucht doch angeblich mehr rzte...

Hachja..schwierig schwierig,..aber meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht damit getan einfach mehr Studienpltz zu schaffen. 

Die Werte und Vorstellungen deutscher Schler verndert sich und somit auch das Interesse am Arztberuf ( es ist in den meisten Fllen bestimmt nicht das pure Interesse an der Medizin sondern eher an den Rahmenbedingungen).

Aber auch das kann sich in paar Jahren wieder ndern.

----------


## Julia=)

ich wnsch euch nen schnen abend ihr lieben.. versuche mich mal mit kino abzulenken :Frown:   :Frown:  mal schaun was morgen rauskommt, wie weit ich dran vorbeigeschlittert bin und obs noch hoffnung im nrv gibt =/
der heutige tag bekommt nen fettes kreuz im kalender.. 
macht was schnes und regt euch jetzt nicht noch bereinander auf. die greyy folge heute ist gut :Smilie:  hab sie gestern geguckt

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Das hat mit mir berhaupt nix zu tun. Ich will mich hier mit dir nicht streiten aber du bist wahrscheinlich nicht er Einzige der Sozialkunde im Abi hatte. 
> 
> Und falls du mir nicht glauben willst:
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/e...g-arm-1.134846


Es ist mir durchaus bewusst das China Geld bekommt - sehe gerade 27,5 Mio.
Und du glaubst die sind daran Schuld das du kein Platz bekommen hast? Du weit sicherlich auch das vom Wirtschaftsboom in China nur sehr wenige Profitieren und fr andere nur die Lebenshaltungskosten steigen? Du weit sicherlich auch das Deutschland nur 0,4% des BIP in die Entwicklungshilfe steckt:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/auslan...688971,00.html
trotz anderweitiger versprechen und zusagen. 
Kannst dir hier ja mal den Bundeshaushaltsplan anschauen:
http://www.bundesfinanzministerium.d...tml/index.html

----------


## catgamer

Tuulia, Auslandssemester kannst du ja dennoch machen, dann machst du das Abitur eben erst mit 19 z.B. nach der 10.Klasse und mal ehrlich man lernt doch nicht, wie du behauptest 24/7, dass ist Schwachsinn.
Und warum klappt es, wie ich schon erwhnte, in z.B. Sachsen gut mit dem G8 und warum beklagt  sich niemand, weil man die Vorzge kennt, ein Jahr eher Abitur, eher studieren und arbeiten und zudem ist es eben mglich.
Und brigens wir haben ein recht schweres Abitur ohne LK Kunst/Musik/Sport/Geografie oder  hnlichem.

Aufenthalte im Auslandkannst du so und so machen, es ist doch egal , ob nach der 10. oder 12. bei G8. 
Und wie man an Sachsen sieht, kann man einen Schler auch in 12 Jahren zum Abitur bringen und muss ihm nicht ein zustzliches, wofr dann berhaupt, wenn es auch ohne geht, 13.?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Es ist mir durchaus bewusst das China Geld bekommt - sehe gerade 27,5 Mio.
> Und du glaubst die sind daran Schuld das du kein Platz bekommen hast? Du weit sicherlich auch das vom Wirtschaftsboom in China nur sehr wenige Profitieren und fr andere nur die Lebenshaltungskosten steigen? Du weit sicherlich auch das Deutschland nur 0,4% des BIP in die Entwicklungshilfe steckt:
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/auslan...688971,00.html
> trotz anderweitiger versprechen und zusagen. 
> Kannst dir hier ja mal den Bundeshaushaltsplan anschauen:
> http://www.bundesfinanzministerium.d...tml/index.html


Jetzt drehst du mir aber das Wort im Mund rum. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass das der Grund ist warum ich keinen Platz bekommen habe. Wie gesagt das hat mit mir recht wenig zu tun. Genauso bin ich dafr die Truppen aus Afgh. abzuziehen und sonst was noch.... viele Gelder die der Staat ausgibt knnen anderswo besser eingesetzt werden z.b in der Bildung. Wenn sie schon jammern Fachkrfte und rztemangel sollen sie bitte auch was dagegen tun und irgendwo muss das Geld dann ja her kommen.

----------


## PCR

> ich wnsch euch nen schnen abend ihr lieben.. versuche mich mal mit kino abzulenken  mal schaun was morgen rauskommt, wie weit ich dran vorbeigeschlittert bin und obs noch hoffnung im nrv gibt =/
> der heutige tag bekommt nen fettes kreuz im kalender.. 
> macht was schnes und regt euch jetzt nicht noch bereinander auf. die greyy folge heute ist gut hab sie gestern geguckt


Ich kann verstehen, was du gerade durchmachst...mir gings hnlich als ich von Hannover eine Absage bekommen habe. 
Ich wnsche dir ganz viel Kraft und das es im Nrv fr dich klappt!

----------


## pottmed

> Jetzt drehst du mir aber das Wort im Mund rum. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass das der Grund ist warum ich keinen Platz bekommen habe. Wie gesagt das hat mit mir recht wenig zu tun. Genauso bin ich dafr die Truppen aus Afgh. abzuziehen und sonst was noch.... viele Gelder die der Staat ausgibt knnen anderswo besser eingesetzt werden z.b in der Bildung. Wenn sie schon jammern Fachkrfte und rztemangel sollen sie bitte auch was dagegen tun und irgendwo muss das Geld dann ja her kommen.


Der rztemangel liegt aber nicht an zu wenigen Studienpltzen  :hmmm...:  

Aber das habe ich wahrscheinlich schon ca. 1000 mal geschrieben  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ulixes

Glckwunsch an alle, die heute auch Positives erfahren haben!

Hab um 14:55 angerufen und die nette Frau hat mir unter Vorbehalt gesagt, dass ich in Kiel genommen wurde   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Jetzt drehst du mir aber das Wort im Mund rum. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass das der Grund ist warum ich keinen Platz bekommen habe. Wie gesagt das hat mit mir recht wenig zu tun. Genauso bin ich dafr die Truppen aus Afgh. abzuziehen und sonst was noch.... viele Gelder die der Staat ausgibt knnen anderswo besser eingesetzt werden z.b in der Bildung. Wenn sie schon jammern Fachkrfte und rztemangel sollen sie bitte auch was dagegen tun und irgendwo muss das Geld dann ja her kommen.


Irgendwo muss das Geld herkommen. Stimmt, aber warum von den rmsten? 
Und wie kommst du drauf das wir mehr Pltze brauchen? Evtl. brauchen wir nur mehr anreize in Deutschland nach dem Studium zu bleiben?
Ich gnne jeden hier einen Platz und in einer perfekten Welt wrde jeder direkt einen bekommen. 

P.S. ich persnlich spreche mich fr den TMS/EMS aus, aber das steht auf einer anderen Karte.

----------


## Tuulia

> Und warum klappt es, wie ich schon erwhnte, in z.B. Sachsen gut mit dem G8 und warum beklagt  sich niemand, weil man die Vorzge kennt, ein Jahr eher Abitur, eher studieren und arbeiten und zudem ist es eben mglich.
> Und brigens wir haben ein recht schweres Abitur ohne LK Kunst/Musik/Sport/Geografie oder  hnlichem.


eher arbeiten? in welcher welt ist das denn toll? :P 
es hat auch jahrelang in allen andern bundeslndern toll mit 13 jahren geklappt wenn du mich fragst. nderungsbedarf gibt es meiner meinung nach vor allem an anderen stellen der bildung.
und warum ist geografie oder musik weniger schwierig als deutsch oder geschichte?

----------


## Sonna

ob 12 oder 13 schuljahre ist relativ egal. nur muss es in deutschland einheitlich sein. ich denke, dass die 13 jahre so wie sie jetzt gestaltet sind ( vom lehrplan her) berflssig sind. also eins davon versteht sich ;) in der 11 macht man gar nichts und der bergang vom klassenverbund zur oberstufe sollte auch ohne ein "orientierungsjahr"mglich sein. 
13 jahre ansich sind nicht schlecht, aber man lernt in dem einem jahr mehr nicht mehr, das ist das problem und es ist unwirtschaftlich. 
entweder muss man mehr stoff in den lehrplan packen oder das eine jahr abschaffen. ist ja nicht so, dass man nur noch am lernen wre. also ich fand die oberstufe entspannt (meistens) 
BL mit 12 jahre schneiden bei PISA zuflligerweise immer besser ab  :Big Grin: 
und wenn man in der 11 ins ausland will wiederholt man eben ein jahr, is doch ein kein problem

----------


## Inelein

> und warum verzichten alle in deinem jahrgang drauf, weil keine zeit ist? :P
> 
> 
> 
> ob ich in der 11 ins ausland geh und mit gleichaltrigen unterricht mach oder nachm abi das jahr irgendwas zu machen, kommt zeitmig aufs gleiche raus. merkste selbst, ne?


Und du merkst selbst, dass du damit theoretisch sogar ein Jahr gutmachen knntest? Da ich niemanden persnlich kenne (also in meinem Freundeskreis) ist das nur Hrensagen, aber ich habe durchaus schon fters gehrt, dass eine lckenlose Eingliederung nach der 11. im Ausland in die Kollegstufe nicht mglich war (aufgrund anderes Wissensstandes) und dann durchaus auch die Noten drunter gelitten haben, ab und an auch mit der Folge, dass die 11. in Dtschl nochmal gemacht wurde. Mit "fters gehrt" meine ich die Englischlehrer an meiner alten Schule, die uns eigentlich durchweg davon abgeraten haben, ein Highschool-Jahr zu machen, wenn wir den Weg zum Abi ganz sicher ohne Probleme straight durchgehen wollen ohne in Gefahr zu geraten das Jahr doppelt machen zu mssen. Darauf wurde glaub ich damals sogar in den betreffenden Broschren hingewiesen (habs noch dunkel im Kopf, da ichs mir auch berlegt hatte), auf diese Info aber keinerlei Gewhr. Damit sollte dir ja auch ein mglicher Grund wieso es manche nicht gemacht haben einleuchten.
Und der Einganssatz widerspricht deiner These ohnehin, also von daher... :hmmm...: 


edit, hab die Schlussfolgerung weggelassen:
Wenn man im G9 mit Highschool-Jahr Gefahr lief eventl. das Jahr wiederholen zu mssen ist man mit dem G8 im dem Falle besser dran, da man sich ja ein Jahr "gespart" hat und dann im Endeffekt auf das gleiche Alter rauskommt.
Was aber sowieso alles unsinnig zu diskutieren ist, wenn man Sprachen und Kultur mchte, kann man das auch mit dem G8 bekommen. Eventl. ist es ja sogar wirklich schwieriger, aber mit der richtigen Eigeninitiative oder halt nur einer Plannderung in Richtung nach dem Abi msste das ja wohl zu machen sein.

----------


## MisterXYZ

> eher arbeiten? in welcher welt ist das denn toll? :P 
> es hat auch jahrelang in allen andern bundeslndern toll mit 13 jahren geklappt wenn du mich fragst. nderungsbedarf gibt es meiner meinung nach vor allem an anderen stellen der bildung.
> und warum ist geografie oder musik weniger schwierig als deutsch oder geschichte?


Gerade Musik ist eines der Dinge wo jeder denkt er kann es, aber kaum jemand beherrscht es wirklich ;)

----------


## Sonna

und warum ist geografie oder musik weniger schwierig als deutsch oder geschichte?


sehe ich auch so !
es kommt auf die gestaltung des faches an. Je nach dem kann Mathe auch leichter sein als Deutsch.

----------


## Hippietyp

Vielleicht sollte man Scrubs, House und Emergency Room absetzen, um den NC zu mildern.

----------


## Sonna

> Vielleicht sollte man Scrubs, House und Emergency Room absetzen, um den NC zu mildern.


haha denke ich auch !  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 



( wobei... ich gucke das alles gar nicht ;P )

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Vielleicht sollte man Scrubs, House und Emergency Room absetzen, um den NC zu mildern.


OT:

Emergency Room wurde 2009 mit der 15. Staffel beendet.
Und meinen Infos zufolge soll Scrubs Mai 2010 den Todessto bekommen haben und es soll keine 10. Staffel mehr abgedreht werden. 
Falls dir das in irgendeiner Weise helfen sollte.

----------


## Tuulia

> Und du merkst selbst, dass du damit theoretisch sogar ein Jahr gutmachen knntest? Da ich niemanden persnlich kenne (also in meinem Freundeskreis) ist das nur Hrensagen, aber ich habe durchaus schon fters gehrt, dass eine lckenlose Eingliederung nach der 11. im Ausland in die Kollegstufe nicht mglich war (aufgrund anderem Wissensstand) und dann durchaus auch die Noten drunter gelitten haben, ab und an auch mit der Folge, dass die 11. in Dtschl nochmal gemacht wurde. Mit "fters gehrt" meine ich die Englischlehrer an meiner alten Schule, die uns eigentlich durchweg davon abgeraten haben, ein Highschool-Jahr zu machen, wenn wir den Weg zum Abi ganz sicher ohne Probleme straight durchgehen wollen ohne in Gefahr zu geraten das Jahr doppelt machen zu mssen. Darauf wurde glaub ich damals sogar in den betreffenden Broschren hingewiesen (habs noch dunkel im Kopf, da ichs mir auch berlegt hatte), auf diese Info aber keinerlei Gewhr. Damit sollte dir ja auch ein mglicher Grund wieso es manche nicht gemacht haben einleuchten.
> Und der Einganssatz widerspricht deiner These ohnehin, also von daher...


nicht nach der 11. in der 11.
und wiederholen musstu das jahr nur wenn du in der 10 schlechte noten hattest. 
ich war in der 11 in japan und habe ganz andre dinge gemacht als in deutschland. ich habe die 11 nicht wiederholt, japanisch gelernt, viele wertvolle erfahrungen gesammelt und ohne probleme abitur gemacht.
das wre mit 12 schuljahren nicht gegangen. und nach der schule n jahr nix machen? finde ich persnlich deutlich unattraktiver..
"straight durchgehn" ist grade diese einstellung die in den kpfen der leute diese tage herumwuchert und lustige entscheidungen wie "hey lassma n schuljahr wegnehmen" hervorbringt.

gesamt betrachtet mags egal sein ob 12 oder 13 jahre. beides geht. was ich vor allem bemngeln mchte ist das persnliche schicksal der leute die die umstellung mitmachen.

----------


## meini

Das mit Scrubs kann ich leider besttigen, gucke grade die letzte 9. Staffel. Ist aber sehr cool, da gehts nmlich um ne Med School.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Vielleicht sollte man Scrubs, House und Emergency Room absetzen, um den NC zu mildern.


Evtl. sollte man mal Statistiken darber fhren wieviele Sendeminuten Artzsendungen im TV im Jahr liefen bzw. Halbjahr und wie die Bewerberzahlen sich entwickelt haben. Ich glaube auch das es einen nicht zu verachtenden Zusammenhang gibt.

Auf einmal wollen auch sehr viele Gerichtsmediziner werden  :Big Grin: .

----------


## catgamer

Ich will damit nur sagen , der der Medizin studiert bzw. es mchte, sollte meines Erachtens auchmit entsprechenden Fcherkombinationen sein Recht auf einen Studienplatz bzw. ein gutes Abitur bekommen.
Was ntzt es wenn ich LK Sport Musik (wenn es solche Kombinationen gibt, wei ich jetzt nicht) , in beidem ne 15 mache und am Ende mit 1,2 oder so raus gehe und jemand der z.B. Biologie/Physik oder hnliches mit 1,7 macht auf der Strecke bleibt.

Also nicht das ein LK Musik oder Kunst leicht wre, aber fr einen Medizinstudenten bringen die nichts und es ist unfair gegenber denen die Naturwissenschaften oder Deutsch als LK machen und schlechter sind als z.B.oben genannte Fcherprchen. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Hippietyp

> OT:
> 
> Emergency Room wurde 2009 mit der 15. Staffel beendet.
> Und meinen Infos zufolge soll Scrubs Mai 2010 den Todessto bekommen haben und es soll keine 10. Staffel mehr abgedreht werden. 
> Falls dir das in irgendeiner Weise helfen sollte.


Echt? Ich meinte, das letztens irgendwo in einer Programmansage gehrt zu haben. Mir ist das auch egal, ich habe den gewnschten Immatrikulationshintergrund  :schnarch...:

----------


## Tuulia

> Ich will damit nur sagen , der der Medizin studiert bzw. es mchte, sollte meines Erachtens auchmit entsprechenden Fcherkombinationen sein Recht auf einen Studienplatz bzw. ein gutes Abitur bekommen.
> Was ntzt es wenn ich LK Sport Musik (wenn es solche Kombinationen gibt, wei ich jetzt nicht) , in beidem ne 15 mache und am Ende mit 1,2 oder so raus gehe und jemand der z.B. Biologie/Physik oder hnliches mit 1,7 macht auf der Strecke bleibt.
> 
> Also nicht das ein LK Musik oder Kunst leicht wre, aber fr einen Medizinstudenten bringen die nichts und es ist unfair gegenber denen die Naturwissenschaften oder Deutsch als LK machen und schlechter sind als z.B.oben genannte Fcherprchen.


da stimme ich natrlich zu.
es machte allerdings den eindruck als wrden wir das ganze etwas gesamtheitlich betrachten, ber das medizinstudium hinaus :P

----------


## catgamer

Tullia, entschuldige wenn es so gedeutet werden konnte. :hmmm...:

----------


## Sonna

wie nicht alles seine vor- und nachteile hat...

es ist natrlich von vorteil wenn jmd biologie/chemie/physik/mathe als LK hat und somit evt besser durch die vorklinik kommt und ein guts natwiss verstndnis hat. macht das studium leichter.

allerdings ist es auch schn, wenn jemand zb musikalisch talantiert ist, es als LK whlt und nacher medizin studiert. dann hat man nicht nur so natwiss fachidioten^^ der arztberuf sollte nicht zu sehr mit naturwissenschaften in verbindung gebracht werden. denn es gibt noch viele jahre nach dem studium in denen man mit der verschiedensten menschen zu tun hat.

----------


## Jumper2010

Eigentlich haben wir nur ein Problem in Deutschland :

Ein bundeseinheitliches Zentralabitur!!!!!!!! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

dann wr es endlich mal gerecht :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Sonna

> Eigentlich haben wir nur ein Problem in Deutschland :
> 
> Ein bundeseinheitliches Zentralabitur!!!!!!!!
> 
> dann wr es endlich mal gerecht





 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## catgamer

Stimmt genau Jumper2010 und Sonna. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tuulia

> dann wr es endlich mal gerecht


nein, die noten die du whrend der 2 schuljahre bekommst (vor allem somi-noten, mndliche noten etc) sind immernoch von lehrer zu lehrer unterschiedlich. und diese noten machen einen groen teil der abiturdn aus..
wirkliche gleichheit erzielt man damit nicht imho.

----------


## catgamer

Aber Tullia, damit wre wenigstens erst einmal die wichtigste Prfung dieses Abschnitts deiner schulischen Ausbildung, die auch das grte Gewicht als Einzelprfung an deiner Durchschnittsnote hat, einheitlich und somit vergleichbarer. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## queenluna

oh mann grad eure beitrge von heute gelesen, das klingt ja alles gar nicht gut  :Traurig:  hab angst vor morgen......

----------


## catgamer

Aber insgesamt lsst sich, was ich hier sage, immer leicht dahinplappern, wenn man den Studienplatz schon hat und jetzt gerade Physikum gehabt hat.

----------


## Jumper2010

> Eigentlich haben wir nur ein Problem in Deutschland :
> 
> Ein bundeseinheitliches Zentralabitur!!!!!!!!
> 
> dann wr es endlich mal gerecht


ok dann weiter,

wenn die Lehrplne gleich sind, was dann ja voraussetzung ist, dann kann man auch die Klausuren in der Oberstufe gleich gestalten.

dann hat endlich die Einschleimerei  :Keks: ein Ende, ach wre das schn

----------


## Hippietyp

Und dann klonen wir noch den Einheitsmenschen! Das wird superfair.

----------


## Latlab

Hey Mrgen wirds ja nochmal spannend!

----------


## LilacAngel

Im brigen kommt nchstes Jahr neben den Doppeljahrgngen auch noch die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht hinzu, sollte sie bis dahin beschlossen sein: http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/stu...718639,00.html

----------


## Jumper2010

@Hippietyp

wo hast denn du Abi gemacht?

es ging nicht um gleiche Menschen, sondern um gleiche Leistungsbewertung

----------


## Hippietyp

> @Hippietyp
> 
> wo hast denn du Abi gemacht?
> 
> es ging nicht um gleiche Menschen, sondern um gleiche Leistungsbewertung


In Niedersachsen. Inzwischen kann ich mit meiner geistigen Behinderung gut leben und wnsche mir nurnoch manchmal, in Baden-Wrttemberg gelebt zu haben.

----------


## Abitussi10

Hey  :Big Grin: 
Also ich hab jetzt smtliche Antrge frs Losverfahren gestellt. Mal schauen vielleicht klappts ja doch...
Ansonsten werd ich nun dem Plan B (Technische Biologie) in Stuttgart nachgehen und mich dann im SS wieder bewerben...
Kopf hoch an alle!
Grle

----------


## Sonna

> ok dann weiter,
> 
> wenn die Lehrplne gleich sind, was dann ja voraussetzung ist, dann kann man auch die Klausuren in der Oberstufe gleich gestalten.
> 
> dann hat endlich die Einschleimerei ein Ende, ach wre das schn


das ist ja schwachsinn! die klausuren knnen ja unterschiedlich sein^^ auch die schleimerei gleicht sich hier und da wieder aus. hat doch keiner nur lasche oder nur strege lehrer

----------


## Jumper2010

@Sonna

war auch nur als Antwort auf Hippietyp gedacht......

und entspricht nicht meiner berzeugung ::-dance:

----------


## Sonna

> @Sonna
> 
> war auch nur als Antwort auf Hippietyp gedacht......
> 
> und entspricht nicht meiner berzeugung


asoooo ::-winky:

----------


## Juleyla

Hi ihr! 
Ich verfolge eure Beitrge jetzt schon den ganzen Abend und habe auch mal zurckgeblttert, aber nix gefunden dazu. 
Also.... : Hat irgendjemand von euch was von Lbeck gehrt?  ::-winky:

----------


## Sonna

> Hi ihr! 
> Ich verfolge eure Beitrge jetzt schon den ganzen Abend und habe auch mal zurckgeblttert, aber nix gefunden dazu. 
> Also.... : Hat irgendjemand von euch was von Lbeck gehrt?




nee von lbeck ist nichts hier... geht glaub ich eher um die die zittern mssen wie HOM, gieen, und so was

----------


## Juleyla

Joah, dachte ich mir. Schade! Htte ja sein knnen, dass jemand irgendwie mitliest, der schon was gehrt hat. 
Bin da diesmal auch ziemlich am Zittern.. :/

----------


## Sonna

was fr ne dn hast du denn ? iast lbeck deine letzte chance?

----------


## Juleyla

Ja, wrde ich so einschtzen. Also ich habe eine DN von 1,7 und hab halt den TMS gemacht. Letztes Jahr war ich schon einigermaen knapp dran vorbei und diesmal durfte ich dann sogar zum Auswahlgesprch kommen.. Tja.. 
Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man nach dem Auswahlgesprch nicht vorgeschlagen wurde, genommen zu werden, kann man dann immernoch in ein mgliches Nachrckverfahren kommen? 

Na ja.. ich schtze meine Chancen in Lbeck als am grten ein, habe mich auch ansonsten nur in Kiel und Hamburg beworben. Hamburg ist rausgefallen, weil dort nur noch OP1 genommen wurde und in Kiel war mein Rang im letzten Jahr auch bedeutend schlechter als in Lbeck. 
Ich hoffe nun einfach, dass es klappt, weil es eben mein grter Wunsch ist.. 
Ansonsten werde ich erstmal Molecular Life Science anfangen und mich weiterbewerben, auch wenn die Wartesemester dann natrlich wegfallen.

----------


## Apparently_Innocent

> Ich mache meine Aussage daran fest, dass ich selbst in Sachsen Abitur gemacht habe und es hier schon seit 1990 ein G8 gibt und niemand beklagt sich darber, weil es alle gut finden und auch selbstverstdlich.
> Niemand klagt ber die ,,ach so groe Belastung '' der Schler, man hat zwar ab und zu bis um 15.45 Schule aber das nimmt man fr ein Jahr effektiv gesparte Zeit doch gerne in Kauf und daher, wenn ich mir ansehe, wie es in Sachsen funktioniert und das wir vielleicht eines der anspruchsvollsten Abitursysteme im gesamten Bunesgebiet haben, kann man meiner Meinung nach davon ausgehen, das es auch mit G8 gut funktioniert.


Genau, bin in der 12. Klasse in Sachsen und habe Mo-Do von 7.30 - 15.45 Schule und Freitag 7.30 - 14.00 und finde, dass es ziemlich ungerecht ist, dass wir uns Stoff, den andere in 13 Jahren lernen in 12 reinprgeln mssen.

Oder wie meine Mathelehrerin oft zu sagen pflegt... "Nach 13 jahren htte in diesem Kurs dann auch jeder den Hypothesentest und die Extremwertprobleme verstanden"...

----------


## Jugtail

> Ich finde es in meinem Fall auch etwas ungerecht. Ich hab jetzt nicht den schlechtesten Abischnitt mit 1,6; habe eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung; bin verheiratet; 7 WS -> und scheitere an 70 Pltzen oder so. Selbst wenn ich ein Kind htte, wrde sich keiner dafr interessieren, weil ich ber Abiquote niemals einen Platz bekomme und ber Wartezeit auch nicht noch schnell.


Will euch in Frustzeiten nicht auch noch dazwischenquatschen, aber ich muss doch mal fragen, warum man deiner Meinung nach als Verheiratete(r) oder Mutter/Vater eines Kindes deiner Meinung nach ein Studienplatz eher verdient hat hat als andere? Dass sowas bei der Ortsauswahl eine Rolle spielt ist absolut verstndlich, aber fr das allgemeine Auswahlverfahren?   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sonna

mh.. ist denn dieser tms schwer? ich berleg auch den mal zu machen

----------


## Apparently_Innocent

> warum genau wollen wir die schulzeit auf 12 jahre verringern?
> damit keiner mehr ein jahr lang im ausland sprachen und kulturen lernen und kennenlernen kann?
> damit alle nurnoch lernen mssen 24/7 und keine zeit mehr haben sich anderweitig zu bilden, sonstig aktiv zu werden (politisch, sportlich, sonstwie)?
> ich sehe ehrlich das problem nicht ein jahr lnger in der schule zu sein.
> alles was es meiner meinung nach bringt ist die universitten pltzlich vllig zu berrennen und leichtfertig mit der zukunft von jungen abiturienten zu spielen.
> mal ehrlich, wieviel gewinnen wir wenn die mit abi 1,1 alle mit 17 ihr studium beginnen und jeder n schlechteres abi hat als das zig jahre wartet und dann mit 2x anfngt?


Klar, ich gebe dir recht.
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich es generell ungerecht finde, wenn die Schler in einem Bundesland nicht mal ein Mathe-Abi nach 13 Jahren Schule schreiben und wiederrum andere alle Nawis belegen mssen und jedes einzelne beschissens Fach in das Abi mit einbringen mssen. Man kann sich berhaupt keine Fehltritte mehr erlauben, weil einen das jedes Mal enorm runterzieht... ich hab insgesamt 13 Kurse zu 35 Wochenstunden + 6 Freistunden und hab keine zeit mehr fr irgendetwas anderes als Schule (und Klavierspielen =) ) 
Das ist der Grund, warum ich es nicht einsehe, dass jemand aus Bremen, der womglich viel weniger geleistet hat, viel mehr Freizeit hatte etc einen Abischnitt erreicht, der evtl. um 0,2 oder sogar noch mehr besser ist als meiner, obwohl er genau dasselbe Inteligenzniveau hat wie ich...
Und ich finde generell die Leute furchtbar, die dann sagen "Komm mir nicht mit dein Abi ist schwerer als meins", denn das sind in den allermeisten Fllen doch die, die es leichter hatten bzw. haben.

----------


## Juleyla

Also ich fand den TMS verhltnismig einfach, dafr wie heftig er angepriesen wird und wie schwer die Aufgaben in den bungsbchern erstmal erscheinen. Es sollte auf jeden Fall fr jeden Abiturienten machbar sein. Und wenn man es dann trotzdem nicht schafft, wrde ich meinen, spielt da doch sehr viel Nervositt mit hinein und vielleicht auch krperliche Anstrengung, da der Test an sich vom Ablauf doch recht hart ist. Also viele Stunden Testzeit und nervenaufreibende Pausen dazwischen. ^^

Edit: Selbst eine Freundin von mir, die panische Angst davor hatte und auch noch danach berzeugt war, sie htte es nicht geschafft, ist doch locker durchgekommen und war sogar noch ein ganzes Stck besser als ich, obwohl ich nicht ansatzweise solche Angst hatte wie sie.

----------


## Sonna

> Klar, ich gebe dir recht.
> Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich es generell ungerecht finde, wenn die Schler in einem Bundesland nicht mal ein Mathe-Abi nach 13 Jahren Schule schreiben und wiederrum andere alle Nawis belegen mssen und jedes einzelne beschissens Fach in das Abi mit einbringen mssen. Man kann sich berhaupt keine Fehltritte mehr erlauben, weil einen das jedes Mal enorm runterzieht... ich hab insgesamt 13 Kurse zu 35 Wochenstunden + 6 Freistunden und hab keine zeit mehr fr irgendetwas anderes als Schule (und Klavierspielen =) ) 
> Das ist der Grund, warum ich es nicht einsehe, dass jemand aus Bremen, der womglich viel weniger geleistet hat, viel mehr Freizeit hatte etc einen Abischnitt erreicht, der evtl. um 0,2 oder sogar noch mehr besser ist als meiner, obwohl er genau dasselbe Inteligenzniveau hat wie ich...
> Und ich finde generell die Leute furchtbar, die dann sagen "Komm mir nicht mit dein Abi ist schwerer als meins", denn das sind in den allermeisten Fllen doch die, die es leichter hatten bzw. haben.




wieso denken denn alle dass nawis und mathe so schwer sind ?? ^^ ich hatte auch 13 kurse und trotzdem genug freizeit.
manchmal hrt sich das angeblich schwerere abi auch nach einer ausrede an.

----------


## Inelein

Man kann es auch so sehen, dass manche Leute nicht alle NaWis belegen _durften_ :hmmm...:

----------


## Apparently_Innocent

> wieso denken denn alle dass nawis und mathe so schwer sind ?? ^^ ich hatte auch 13 kurse und trotzdem genug freizeit.
> manchmal hrt sich das angeblich schwerere abi auch nach einer ausrede an.


Wahrscheinlich auch viel Schnulli...
Ich hab z.b. kein darstellendes spiel, kein kunst, kein philosophie, kein sozialpdagogik, kein psychologie, ...

----------


## Juleyla

> Man kann es auch so sehen, dass manche Leute nicht alle NaWis belegen durften


Das stimmt allerdings.. bei uns liefen z.B. Physik und Chemie zeitgleich.. und einen Chemie-LK z.B. konnte man komplett vergessen. Unser GK bestand am Ende aus drei Leuten. ^^ Schon traurig sowas..

----------


## krachchris

> wieso denken denn alle dass nawis und mathe so schwer sind ?? ^^ ich hatte auch 13 kurse und trotzdem genug freizeit.
> manchmal hrt sich das angeblich schwerere abi auch nach einer ausrede an.


Sehe ich auch so. Jeder hat hier und da seine Fcher die er nicht kann, aber im Grunde genommen sollte alles ordentlich zu schaffen sein.
Habe es eher erlebt, das Lehrer einem schlechte Noten reindrcken. 

Soll keine Ausrede sein, aber in meinen Augen ist das der Grund weshalb z.B. mein Abi mindestens 0,1 schlechter ausgefallen ist.

Edit: Wahlbedingungen an Schulen sind fr manche auch nicht gerade prickelnd. ;)

----------


## Apparently_Innocent

> Man kann es auch so sehen, dass manche Leute nicht alle NaWis belegen _durften_


Da gebe ich dir recht, allerdings mssen andere dafr mind. zwei fremdsprachen belegen...

----------


## bb-freak

> Klar, ich gebe dir recht.
> Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich es generell ungerecht finde, wenn die Schler in einem Bundesland nicht mal ein Mathe-Abi nach 13 Jahren Schule schreiben und wiederrum andere alle Nawis belegen mssen und jedes einzelne beschissens Fach in das Abi mit einbringen mssen. Man kann sich berhaupt keine Fehltritte mehr erlauben, weil einen das jedes Mal enorm runterzieht... ich hab insgesamt 13 Kurse zu 35 Wochenstunden + 6 Freistunden und hab keine zeit mehr fr irgendetwas anderes als Schule (und Klavierspielen =) ) 
> Das ist der Grund, warum ich es nicht einsehe, dass jemand aus Bremen, der womglich viel weniger geleistet hat, viel mehr Freizeit hatte etc einen Abischnitt erreicht, der evtl. um 0,2 oder sogar noch mehr besser ist als meiner, obwohl er genau dasselbe Inteligenzniveau hat wie ich...
> Und ich finde generell die Leute furchtbar, die dann sagen "Komm mir nicht mit dein Abi ist schwerer als meins", denn das sind in den allermeisten Fllen doch die, die es leichter hatten bzw. haben.


Hi,
also ich hab letztes Jahr das Abi in Sachsen gemacht und muss auch beipflichten: es ist schwer. Aber immerhin ist es das Abi, was nirgendwo einem hinterher geworfen wird und das Studium wird sicher auch nicht einfacher. 
Klar habe ich mich auch "unfair" behandelt gefhlt, aber letztendlich schaffst du es nur irgendwo wirklich, wenn du zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort bist und ber gewisse fhigkeiten verfgst....Also sieh es lieber als Herausforderung. ndern werden wir so schnell eh nix daran. Das is den da oben berlassen vorerst.

----------


## Apparently_Innocent

> Hi,
> also ich hab letztes Jahr das Abi in Sachsen gemacht und muss auch beipflichten: es ist schwer. Aber immerhin ist es das Abi, was nirgendwo einem hinterher geworfen wird und das Studium wird sicher auch nicht einfacher. 
> Klar habe ich mich auch "unfair" behandelt gefhlt, aber letztendlich schaffst du es nur irgendwo wirklich, wenn du zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort bist und ber gewisse fhigkeiten verfgst....Also sieh es lieber als Herausforderung. ndern werden wir so schnell eh nix daran. Das is den da oben berlassen vorerst.


Toll, endlich mal jemand, der mich versteht...
Hast du schon einen Studienplatz?

----------


## Hippietyp

> Wahrscheinlich auch viel Schnulli...
> Ich hab z.b. kein darstellendes spiel, kein kunst, kein philosophie, kein sozialpdagogik, kein psychologie, ...


Unglaublich arrogant.
Philosophie war mein schwerstes Fach in der Schule, und ja, ich hatte Chemie, Bio und Mathe.

Ist ja nun hinreichend bekannt, dass der NC in Medizin nicht von Pappe ist. Wer dann seine Energie mit rumheulen statt reinhauen verschwendet, ist m.E. selbst Schuld.

It aint over till it's over.

----------


## Apparently_Innocent

> Unglaublich arrogant.
> Philosophie war mein schwerstes Fach in der Schule, und ja, ich hatte Chemie, Bio und Mathe.
> 
> Ist ja nun hinreichend bekannt, dass der NC in Medizin nicht von Pappe ist. Wer dann seine Energie mit rumheulen statt reinhauen verschwendet, ist m.E. selbst Schuld.
> 
> It's aint over till it's over.


A propos arrogant, englisch scheint nicht dein bestes fach gewesen zu sein...

"IT AIN'T OVER TILL IT'S oVER"... oder kannst du mir deine version berstezen?!?

Dann muss ich wohl doch BWL studieren...

----------


## Inelein

Lustigerweise konnte ich weder zwei Fremdsprachen als Lk noch meine zwei gewnschten NaWis als Lk nehmen, daher hab ich mich fr je eins entschieden. Hab im Endeffekt dann halt die zweite NaWi in die Abifcher mit reingenommen und damit auch in Bezug auf die Stundenanzahl "berbelegt". Hat mir nicht geschadet aber auch nicht irre viel gebracht. Die dritte NaWi wre unmglich fr mich gewesen, weil der Kurs parallel lief. Und Mathe hatte ich ja ohnehin 2 Jahre.
Ich will gar nicht bestreiten, dass dieser oder jener Kurs mehr Lernaufwand erfordert oder subjektiv und in gewissen Grenzen auch objektiv gesehen schwerer ist. Im Sinne von "ich muss mehr Arbeit hineinstecken um gute Noten zu erhalten". Schn und gut. Im Endeffekt wei man das aber alles sptestens zum letzten Halbjahr vor der Kollegstufe und muss sich eben danach richten. Das Schulsystem in Deutschland ist mit Sicherheit nicht ideal und reformbedrftig. Aber Intelligenz hat fr mich auch etwas damit zu tun, sich mit den Gegebenheiten so gut wie mglich zu arrangieren um das Optimum rauszuholen. Und wenn das bedeutet, dass ich fr meine Kurse lieber "einfache" Fcher whle um ein gutes Abi zu bekommen, statt schwere oder lernaufwendige Fcher nur aus dem Grund zu belegen, damits gut aussieht, dann ist das eben so und fr mich berhaupt nicht ankreidewrdig - und wenn man jetzt sagt, dass dieser oder jener Kurs nur interessehalber ausgesucht wurde, dann wird doch mMn ein Groteil des Schwierigkeitsgrades durch die hhere Motivation ohnehin wieder relativiert, weil mans viel lieber macht oder einfach eine grere Affinitt dazu hat.

----------


## Tuulia

ich empfand auch philosophie keineswegs als einfaches fach, mal vorneweg :P

wie schwer "ein abi" ist ist immernoch NICHT nur vom bundesland abhngig.
berlegt doch bitte nochmal wie unterschiedlich "schwer" eine gute note zu erhalten war in unterschiedlichen mathekursen oder wie jemand anders der im parallelkurs war immer ne 1 hatte obwohl er vieles eurer meinung nach nicht konnte?
zu sagen dass jemand mit 1,6 besser ist als jemand mit 1,7 ist bldsinn. vor allem wenn die beiden abiturienten nicht exakt die gleichen lehrer hatten und zu denen der lehrer exakt dasselbe verhltnis hatte. zum intelligenzquotienten sagt der schnitt schonmal original garnichts aus.

ich bin fr mehr studierfhigkeitstest und wertung der abiturnote mehr als die tendenz die sie ist.

----------


## Hippietyp

> A propos arrogant, englisch scheint nicht dein bestes fach gewesen zu sein...
> 
> "IT AIN'T OVER TILL IT'S oVER"... oder kannst du mir deine version berstezen?!?
> 
> Dann muss ich wohl doch BWL studieren...


Musst du entschuldigen, ich habe nur Niedersachsen-Abi.
Auerdem, warum sollte ich BWL studieren? Ich habe 'nen tollen Studienplatz in einem anderen Fach.

----------


## Annaly

leute, dass ist der "lasst uns gegenseitig verrckt machen bis die ergebnisse da sind"-fred, und nicht der "abi-schwanzlngen-vergleich mit pbelrunde". wir sind doch alle abiturienten und wollen medizin studieren, also schaltet mal einen gang herunter.

----------


## bb-freak

> Toll, endlich mal jemand, der mich versteht...
> Hast du schon einen Studienplatz?


Ja, hab ich ber Bestenquote. Ist also selbst mit schsischem Abi mglich in Dresden. 
Aber werte bitte Philosophie oder hnliches nicht ab. Ethik war bei uns auch nicht ohne, sobald man sich tiefer in den Urschleim der ganzen Philosophen begab. Wir sind ja im Moment beim NC als Kriterium frs Studium und da zhlt nunmal nur eine nackte Zahl (primr). Wren wir bei einem Eignungstest, dann wren belegte Nawis natrlich sinnvoller, aber so zhlen vorerst nur die effizientesten Fcher. Grundkenntnisse werden ja im Studium nochmal erarbeitet am Anfang.

----------


## Apparently_Innocent

> ich empfand auch philosophie keineswegs als einfaches fach, mal vorneweg :P
> 
> wie schwer "ein abi" ist ist immernoch NICHT nur vom bundesland abhngig.
> berlegt doch bitte nochmal wie unterschiedlich "schwer" eine gute note zu erhalten war in unterschiedlichen mathekursen oder wie jemand anders der im parallelkurs war immer ne 1 hatte obwohl er vieles eurer meinung nach nicht konnte?
> zu sagen dass jemand mit 1,6 besser ist als jemand mit 1,7 ist bldsinn. vor allem wenn die beiden abiturienten nicht exakt die gleichen lehrer hatten und zu denen der lehrer exakt dasselbe verhltnis hatte. zum intelligenzquotienten sagt der schnitt schonmal original garnichts aus.
> 
> ich bin fr mehr studierfhigkeitstest und wertung der abiturnote mehr als die tendenz die sie ist.


Da hast du zweifellos recht, aber die ABiturprfungen machen doch im Grunde allein schon so viel aus (bei uns: 40% oder so), und man sieht da schon ziemliche Unterschiede, aber ich finde es gut, dass ihr mit mir argumentiert, dass wrde ich an eurer Stelle wahrscheinlich auch machen.

----------


## Apparently_Innocent

> Ja, hab ich ber Bestenquote. Ist also selbst mit schsischem Abi mglich in Dresden. 
> Aber werte bitte Philosophie oder hnliches nicht ab. Ethik war bei uns auch nicht ohne, sobald man sich tiefer in den Urschleim der ganzen Philosophen begab. Wir sind ja im Moment beim NC als Kriterium frs Studium und da zhlt nunmal nur eine nackte Zahl (primr). Wren wir bei einem Eignungstest, dann wren belegte Nawis natrlich sinnvoller, aber so zhlen vorerst nur die effizientesten Fcher. Grundkenntnisse werden ja im Studium nochmal erarbeitet am Anfang.


Der kategorische Imperativ oder die Mitleidsethik Schopenhauers...
Ich hab eher meine Probleme mit Deutsch, Sport (ich bin zwangsweise auf einer Sportschule) und Geschichte...

----------


## Apparently_Innocent

> Musst du entschuldigen, ich habe nur Niedersachsen-Abi.
> Auerdem, warum sollte ich BWL studieren? Ich habe 'nen tollen Studienplatz in einem anderen Fach.


Nein ich soll BWL studieren ... due to my arrogance which is undoubtedly a problem if I'm gonna work with people...

----------


## Hamburgermdchen

wehe ich werde gleich dumm angepbelt xD

bevor ich den platz hatte, war ich auch ziemlich angespannt und etwas zickig, aber was hat es im endeffekt gebracht? nichts. hat nur unntig nervs gemacht.

klar ist das *******, aber was bringt es sich in einem internetforum dumm anzuzicken? haltet doch lieber zusammen und macht euch gegenseitig stark!

ich finds echt manchmal traurig, auf welchem niveau einige hier miteinander reden...... ich glaub der konkurrenzgedanke hier wird berbewertet!

wnsch allen, die es wirklich wollen viel glck.  :Smilie: 
und dann wird gefeiert! :P  :Party:

----------


## MisterXYZ

> wehe ich werde gleich dumm angepbelt xD
> 
> bevor ich den platz hatte, war ich auch ziemlich angespannt und etwas zickig, aber was hat es im endeffekt gebracht? nichts. hat nur unntig nervs gemacht.
> 
> klar ist das *******, aber was bringt es sich in einem internetforum dumm anzuzicken? haltet doch lieber zusammen und macht euch gegenseitig stark!
> 
> ich finds echt manchmal traurig, auf welchem niveau einige hier miteinander reden...... ich glaub der konkurrenzgedanke hier wird berbewertet!
> 
> wnsch allen, die es wirklich wollen viel glck. 
> und dann wird gefeiert! :P


Sehr schn gesagt. Was bringt das Abi-Schwanzlngenvergleich, jeder kannte vorher die Bedingungen und was gefordert wurde, punkt, aus. Und das vieles nicht fair ist, stellt hier niemand in Frage. Und wer anstatt 13, nur 12 Jahre Schule hatte, kann sich freuen ein Jahr frher studieren und Geld verdienen zu drfen.

Also Daumendrcken fr alle die noch nichts haben, wird schon schief gehen.

----------


## Annaly

:Meine Meinung: 
aber hab ich ja schon geuert ;)

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Irgendjemand schon in Magdeburg oder Halle untergekommen in der 2. ADH-Stufe? Wenn ja, mit welchem Schnitt/ welcher Punktzahl?

----------


## Annaly

so jungs und mdels, ich geh mal in die federn, morgen frh stehen ja die bescheide online zur verfgung, also geht auch schlafen und schaut morgen frh mal bei daisy rein.

gute nacht und bis morgen!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ach n, mag nicht noch jemand schreiben? Kann nach dem Sptdienst immer so schlecht schlafen  :Keks: 
An alle anderen Gute Nacht und herzlichen Glckwunsch an die, die einen Platz bekommen haben  :Smilie:

----------


## Julia=)

> Ich kann verstehen, was du gerade durchmachst...mir gings hnlich als ich von Hannover eine Absage bekommen habe. 
> Ich wnsche dir ganz viel Kraft und das es im Nrv fr dich klappt!


danke :Smilie:

----------


## Hamburgermdchen

@ MisterXYZ & Annaly: danke  :Big Grin:  wollte meinen senf dazugeben, konnte euern aufgrund der berlastumg des threads leider nicht lesen^^

genau, herzlichen glckwunsch an diejenigen die eine zusage kriegen und an die, die dieses jahr leider noch nicht anfangen knnen: ausrasten, aber nicht die motivation verlieren!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Juleyla

So. Jetzt werde ich erst richtig nervs! Hat von euch schon einer was bei Daisy drin?

----------


## DerSalamander

So schnell gehts dann auch wieder nicht ;)
Da musst du wohl noch n bisschen warten ;)

----------


## Juleyla

Ja, langsam packt mich die Panik! xD Denn genau das hab ich letztes Jahr auch immer gesagt "Meine Gte.. sooo schnell geht das auch nicht!" Dann hab ich bis abends ausgeharrt, bis ich dann pltzlich erfuhr, dass bis 9:00 Uhr schon alles rausgesendet war. ^^ Ich hab einfach Angst, dass wenn es lnger dauert, ich auf jeden Fall eine Ablehnung bekomme. Also dass heute als erstes die Zulassungen verschickt werden und dann die Ablehnungen.. Wahrscheinlich total paranoid, weil die ja sicherlich automatisch und einigermaen gleichzeitig rausgehen..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sonna

meeeensch wann kommen denn die ergebnisse ins daisy ???

----------


## Juleyla

xxD Bis 10 warte ich, dann rufe ich mal an.. und danach muss ich eh zur Arbeit! Das wird ein Horror! Hab meinen Kollegen schon gewarnt, dass es unter allen Umstnden nervig fr ihn wird. Also wenn ich den Platz bekomme, wenn ich ihn nicht bekomme und ganz besonders, wenn ich noch keinen Bescheid haben sollte. xD

----------


## Juleyla

Und ich wollte eigentlich jetzt wieder schlafen und nur kurz nachsehen! Aber das ist gar nicht so einfach..

----------


## Sonna

ich glaub vor 12 wird das nix

----------


## Shepard

grad telefonisch durchgekommen... wird wohl doch erlangen bei mir

----------


## Sonna

> grad telefonisch durchgekommen... wird wohl doch erlangen bei mir


ja geil ! ich wrd auch so gerne nach bayern  :Loove: 

haben die denn iwas gesagt wanns online kommt ? lohnt es sich anzurufen ?

----------


## Shepard

Die bei Hochschulstart haben gemeint, dass es bis 10 halb 11 online ist.
War aber ned leicht durch zu kommen, habs davor ~ 6 mal erfolglos versucht

----------


## Sonna

na gut dann warte ich noch bis um 10

----------


## Sonna

mit was fr ner dn bist du denn in erlangen drin?

----------


## Juleyla

Gut.. der LogIn ist schonmal ordentlich berlastet bei Daisy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## PollyCracker

oooh gooott....meine mutter tanzt und mich herum und fragt alle zwei minuten ob was drin ist. ich hasse solche stress-macher, die total unntig sind...um 10 uhr bring ich meine eltern zur bahn, da sie passenderweise heute fr zwei wochen wegfliegen. genial! ich freue mich auf meinen umzug  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juleyla

Stell ihr ein Bein.. und wenn sie sich dann aufrappelt und weitertanzt, weit du, dass sie schon ziemlich bekloppt ist vor Aufregung. ^^

----------


## PollyCracker

...frag mich grad nur ob das so mein ganzes leben weitergeht  :Big Grin:  faszt 22 jahre scheinen ihr nicht genug zu sein um mich mal in ruhe lassen zu knnen ^^

----------


## Juleyla

Na ja.. bei uns ist es so.. es interessiert erst keinen, weil sie einfach erwartet, dass es klappt und erst wenn es nicht geklappt hat, wird sie wach.

----------


## Sonna

> Na ja.. bei uns ist es so.. es interessiert erst keinen, weil sie einfach erwartet, dass es klappt und erst wenn es nicht geklappt hat, wird sie wach.


ist es denn sehr wahrscheinlich dass es klappt ?

----------


## PollyCracker

> Na ja.. bei uns ist es so.. es interessiert erst keinen, weil sie einfach erwartet, dass es klappt und erst wenn es nicht geklappt hat, wird sie wach.


auch nicht schlecht. ich hab ja schon ne zusage "unter vorbehalt" fr meine 2.op, aber es kann immer noch ein fehler vorliegen oder sonst was...es sind erst alle ruhig, wenn man es schwarz auf wei sehen kann.

----------


## Arutha

> [...] ich hasse solche stress-macher, die total unntig sind...[...]


Made my day!  :Top: 

Vielen dank, der Satz in diesem Thread...einfach kstlich!  :Woow: 

Gru,
Arutha

----------


## Juleyla

Ich kann es gerade nicht wirklich einschtzen. Ich hatte jetzt zum Schluss eine 50/50-Chance, denke ich. Wobei die Auswahlgesprche ja aber bepunktet werden und jemand mit wirklichen 1,3 ja viel mehr Punkte bekommt als ich mit meinen 1,7 und aufgebesserten 1,3 durch TMS. Das macht mir eigentlich die grte Sorge. Aber ich war wenigstens beim AWG die Einzige, die sagen konnte, wo Pakistan liegt. xD

----------


## laduda

Stimmt es denn, dass man angeblich zwei Zusagen bekommt?

----------


## Juleyla

Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.. Denn theoretisch ist es doch mglich. Also ich war definitiv bei Lbeck UND Kiel noch im Rennen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich in Kiel keine Zusage bekommen werde.. aber wenn es so wre.. und halt in Lbeck auch.. Tja, dann ist halt die Frage, ob man nur die Zusage von der 1. OP bekommt.. oder eben die andere auch..

----------


## Sonna

> . Wobei die  Aber ich war wenigstens beim AWG die Einzige, die sagen konnte, wo Pakistan liegt. xD


ohjeee fr wie bld halten die einen denn ? sollche fragen htte ich auch gerne in einem awg

----------


## *Pnktchen*

man bekommt nur 1 zusage!!!

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Ich glaub man kriegt dann nur die hchste OP...weil sonst ja wieder Pltze nicht belegt wren usw. Dann wre das ganze ja eine endlose Kette...

----------


## dubdidu

Natrlich bekommt man nur EINE Zulassung. Das wrde ja das ganze Verfahrennoch mehr verlngern, wenn sie dann warten mssten, welchen Platz ihr annehmt. 
Sie versuchen natrlich einen erst an seiner 1. OP zuzulassen, wenn das nicht klappt die 2. OP usw. Und sollte man rein rechnerisch an den ersten drei OPs eine Zulassung bekommen, dann kriegt man nur den Platz an 1. OP.

----------


## Juleyla

> ohjeee fr wie bld halten die einen denn ?


Na ja.. anscheinend fr so bld, wie viele zu sein scheinen.. sonst wre ich bis dahin ja nicht die einzige gewesen, die es wusste.. und das war am dritten Tag der Auswahlgesprche ziemlich zum Schluss hin. xD

----------


## Sonna

schreibt doch mal bitte bei welcher uni ihr mit welchem abischnitt noch hoffnungen habt!!

----------


## F4kesl4sh

Sorry wenn's schonmal kam, aber ab wann stehen die Bescheide in DaiSy?

----------


## freakobob

so gegen 10, halb 11.


meine gte ist daisy berladen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : da geht ja gerade mal gar nichts..

----------


## Juleyla

Angeblich zwischen 10 und halb 11.. aber die vertrsten einen bestimmt wieder bis 15 Uhr. ^^

----------


## ~Scarlett~

...allerdings! Und ich bin so gespannt auf meine Rangpltze...

----------


## J.D

Kann das sein, dass Daisy schon abgestzt ist?  :Smilie:

----------


## Juleyla

Hm.. also ich kann mich noch einloggen. Wieso?

----------


## Juleyla

Okay. Ich sehe.. es gestaltet sich inzwischen doch schwieriger. xD

----------


## J.D

Ach ne, es ldt doch noch...aber sehr langsam blo

----------


## Juleyla

JepP. Hab ich auch gerade gemerkt. xD Und man ist noch so bld und redet sich ein, das dauert so lange, weil sie gerade aktualisieren.. Dabei sind wir es, die das Ding zum Krepieren bringen..^^ Geht mir jedenfalls so.

----------


## Sonna

ich guck heute abend noch mal bei daisy rein jetzt wird es wohl noch etwas dauern wer wei wie lange  :Big Grin:  

stehen die ergebnisse des nrv eig auch drin wenn es die spter gibt ?

----------


## Word

"Die Daten der 2. Stufe des Auswahlverfahrens der Hochschulen werden aktualisiert. Aus diesem Grund ist der Zugang zu DaISy ist bis 9:45 Uhr  nicht mglich.


Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem spteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal."

----------


## Juleyla

Keine Ahnung. Vor allem frage ich mich immernoch, ob man am NRV teilnehmen kann, wenn man per Auswahlgesprch nicht direkt genommen wurde.. Das werde ich dann nach meiner Absage telefonisch erfragen. xD

Aber mal im Ernst.. schaffst du das wirklich, bis heute Abend nicht reinzugucken? xD

----------


## Trianna

...

<erst nachdenken, dann posten  :Smilie:

----------


## Juleyla

> "Die Daten der 2. Stufe des Auswahlverfahrens der Hochschulen werden aktualisiert. Aus diesem Grund ist der Zugang zu DaISy ist bis 9:45 Uhr nicht mglich.
> 
> 
> Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem spteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal."


Oh mein Gott.. jetzt wird es bel.. xD

----------


## Sonna

> Aber mal im Ernst.. schaffst du das wirklich, bis heute Abend nicht reinzugucken? xD




hehe wahrscheinlich doch nicht ;) aber ich muss eh ab heute mittag arbeiten und gleich geh ich noch mal n rndchen joggen  :Smilie:

----------


## Laurice

> joggen


Guter Plan. Ich setz mich jetzt auch aufs Rad.  :Top:

----------


## Annaly

ich sitz hier frisch ausm bett und trau mich gar nicht, was anderes zu tun, als eben hier zu sitzen und zu warten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juleyla

Geht mir genauso. Ich traue mich auch absolut nicht, anzurufen oder so.  :Big Grin:  Habe es letztes Mal eigentlich auch mehr oder weniger per Telefon erfahren. Das will ich nicht nochmal. ^^

Tja.. ab 11 muss ich auch arbeiten. Aber da gibt es ja auch einen PC.. xD Den werde ich dann einfach belagern. xD

----------


## Annaly

wah, warum sit denn noch nichts da :Frown:

----------


## besso

ich wei genau wie ihr euch fhlt ... so ging es mir im april :Big Grin:

----------


## BlaBlubberFasel

Mir hat gestern schon eine Dame von der ZVS per Mail verraten, dass es bei mir auch im 2. ADH nicht geklappt hat... :Traurig: 

Wisst ihr eigentlich genau, welche Unis Nachrckverfahren durchfhren? 
(weil hier doch vor einigen Seiten mal jemand berichtet hat, dass die Unis schon vorher versuchen, die Studienpltze zu berbuchen, um Nachrckverfahren zu vermeiden)

----------


## Word

"Database Error

The current username, password or host was not accepted when the connection to the database was attempted to be established!" :grrrr....:

----------


## Sense

the same ;)

----------


## besso

es kann nicht ganz vermieden werden das leute nachrcken.. die unis wissen ja nicht wieviele von den studenten ein zivi fsj oder sonstiges grade machen ;)

----------


## laduda

> "Database Error
> 
> The current username, password or host was not accepted when the connection to the database was attempted to be established!"


nicht schlimm, die Bescheide sind immer noch nicht raus...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> ...frag mich grad nur ob das so mein ganzes leben weitergeht  faszt 22 jahre scheinen ihr nicht genug zu sein um mich mal in ruhe lassen zu knnen ^^





> Na ja.. bei uns ist es so.. es interessiert erst keinen, weil sie einfach erwartet, dass es klappt und erst wenn es nicht geklappt hat, wird sie wach.


wie man mal wieder sieht knnen Eltern es ihren Kindern nie recht machen  nanja die Rache fr dieses undankbare Verhalten kommt, wenn sptesten immer dann wenn man selbst Mutter oder Vater ist  :bhh: ,

----------


## J.D

dito  :Smilie:  eine rauchen, scrubs gucken und warten.....

----------


## Annaly

das ist doch echt zum wahnsinnig werden...

----------


## Juleyla

> wie man mal wieder sieht knnen Eltern es ihren Kindern nie recht machen nanja die Rache fr dieses undankbare Verhalten kommt, wenn sptesten immer dann wenn man selbst Mutter oder Vater ist ,


Das ist mir schon klar! xD Aber komm.. hey.. meine Mutter ist, was sowas betrifft, echt fies. Wenn ich ihr erklre, dass es mich auch glcklich macht, wenn ich den Platz in Medizin nicht bekomme und dafr dann aber in Molecular Life Science, unterstellt sie mir, ich wllte Medizin eigentlich gar nicht machen und ich wre nur faul usw. Das ist eindeutig nicht nett! ^^
Da htte ich lieber die tnzelnde Nerv-Mutter. xD

----------


## Annaly

daaa ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich komm gar nicht auf die hss-startseite drauf.  was macht ihr denn alle ;)?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> ich sitz hier frisch ausm bett und trau mich gar nicht, was anderes zu tun, als eben hier zu sitzen und zu warten



bei dir steht doch aber schon 1. Semester im Profil, warst du da etwa etwas zu voreilig ? oder fieberst du nur mit den anderen mit - 43 User tummeln sich in diesem Thread gerade - wei jemand, wo  eigentlich der Medilearnrekord liegt?

----------


## docG

hallo miteinander!
eine etwas banale frage:
ich kam gestern abend nach 8 wochen aus dem urlaub, und bin fest davon ausgegangen bis dahin min. einen brief des adh vorzufinden.. doch es kam nichts! 
htte nich anfang september schon etwas versand worden sein?!
bin etwas panisch, dass da irgendwas nicht geklappt hat.
die antwort der abiturbestenquote kam nmlich.
gre, docg

----------


## FipFlip

ist die zvs seite down? ich bekomm nurn error

----------


## Juleyla

Echt?! Bei mir is immernoch Error! Und irgendwie habe ich gerade das Bedrfnis, dass es so bleibt. xD

Und sieht es gut aus bei dir?

----------


## BlaBlubberFasel

Ok, mein Bescheid ist da...

Dsseldorf: mein Rang: 998 Grenzrang: 770
Bochum: mein Rang: 573 Grenzrang: 401

Den Rest kann man eh vergessen..
Aber jetzt mal eine Frage: Ist es bei diesen Rngen mglich, dass ich noch irgendwo nachrcke oder kann ich das gleich vergessen?

----------


## Juleyla

Also ich habe Anfang September nichts bekommen, da ich beim Auswahlgesprch war. Von daher.. wei ich nicht, ob das normal ist. ^^

----------


## kingsusu

Also ist bei dir kein ERROR mehr?

----------


## Annaly

> bei dir steht doch aber schon 1. Semester im Profil, warst du da etwa etwas zu voreilig ? oder fieberst du nur mit den anderen mit - 43 User nur hier - wo liegt eigentlich der Medilearnrekord ?



hatte shcon telefonisch eine zusage bekommen, nachdem ich auch im 1.adh schon drin war ;)
aber dennoch wartet man auf den rechtskrftigen bescheid und fiebert mit dne anderen mit

----------


## BlaBlubberFasel

> Also ist bei dir kein ERROR mehr?


Falls du mich meinst, nein, bei mir ist kein Error mehr, ich kann mich einloggen und den Bescheid jetzt einsehen...

----------


## Juleyla

Ich kann dich beruhigen, kingsusu - falls du noch den Error dastehen hast, du bist nicht alleine. xD

----------


## *Pnktchen*

bei mir steht immer noch error! maaaannnnn, ich will auch reinkommen  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## meini

> hallo miteinander!
> eine etwas banale frage:
> ich kam gestern abend nach 8 wochen aus dem urlaub, und bin fest davon ausgegangen bis dahin min. einen brief des adh vorzufinden.. doch es kam nichts! 
> htte nich anfang september schon etwas versand worden sein?!
> bin etwas panisch, dass da irgendwas nicht geklappt hat.
> die antwort der abiturbestenquote kam nmlich.
> gre, docg


Abischnitt, ggf. Boni und OPs, dann kann dir geholfen werden...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Laurice

bescheid ist daaaaaa  ::-dance: 



edit: am besten diesen link benutzen, errorfrei  :hmmm...: 

editedit: jetzt nicht mehr lol

----------


## Juleyla

Boah.. ich mit meinem Reizhusten momentan.. ich krieg' gleich eine Herzattacke, wenn das so weitergeht! Zu viel Aufregung! Eindeutig zu viel Aufregung! xxD

----------


## Sense

Error ist da ,P

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Bei mir ist auch Error...

----------


## Juleyla

Oh ja, sogar mit Ausrufezeichen! xD AAAAAH!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeKl

> Ok, mein Bescheid ist da...
> 
> Dsseldorf: mein Rang: 998 Grenzrang: 770
> Bochum: mein Rang: 573 Grenzrang: 401
> 
> Den Rest kann man eh vergessen..
> Aber jetzt mal eine Frage: Ist es bei diesen Rngen mglich, dass ich noch irgendwo nachrcke oder kann ich das gleich vergessen?


Drftest Du knicken knnen. 

Ist ja richtig spannend hier bei Euch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Juleyla

Ja, voll lustig, Leute beim Nervenzusammenbruch zu beobachten, oder?  xD Ich knnte mich auch gerade total ber mich selber bemmeln. ^^ Hab schon berlegt, einfach entspannt Musik zu hren, aber ich muss mich fertig fr die Arbeit machen, verdammte Hacke!!

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Also Ablehnung, wusst ich ja schon:

Ulm:
Grenzrang:240
mein Rang:253

Mannheim:
Grenzrang: 85
mein Rang: 100

Hat jmd. in Ulm / Mannheim die genauen Zahlen bis wohin genommen wurde?

----------


## J.D

naja, wenigstens ein Studienplatz....

----------


## Sonna

bei mir auch nur error =/ und auf der arbeit kann ich nicht nachgucken

----------


## meini

Inzwischen nicht mal mehr der Error, sondern 404.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Juleyla

Ich werde mir jetzt einfach die Zeit vertreiben, indem ich meinen verlorenen Augenbrauenstift suche.. dann werde ich ausrasten, weil ich ihn nicht finde.. und PLPP- dann wird da kein Error mehr stehen! *bet*

----------


## DerSalamander

> Also Ablehnung, wusst ich ja schon:
> 
> Ulm:
> Grenzrang:240
> mein Rang:253
> 
> Mannheim:
> Grenzrang: 85
> mein Rang: 100
> ...


Warst du nicht schon im 1. AdH 13 Pltze in Ulm weg? Hab doch da sowas im Hinterkopf. Ist dann in Ulm NIEMAND nachgerckt?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Oh ~Scarlett~, das ist ja so dermaen knapp bei dir, du Arme. Aber vielleicht hast du ja doch noch Chancen, nachzurcken?

----------


## Juleyla

> Inzwischen nicht mal mehr der Error, sondern 404.


Bei mir wechselt es sich sogar ab!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sense

dachte du wolltest deinen Stift suchen ;P

----------


## Chelsea

Gratuliere J. D
Wo hast du ein Platz bekommen?

----------


## Annaly

ich bin ja in kiel gelandet, hatte aber auf op1 hd - in hd war grenzrang 1 ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Bei mir gings....
Wusste ja auch schon dass ich nicht genommen wurde. War gerade aber ziemlich erschrocken dass ich letztes Jahr ohne Dienst nher am Grenzrang war, als jetzt mit Dienst. Ist echt ne heftige Entwicklung. Naja ich hab gestern noch mal mit meinen Eltern gesprochen und werd mich nchstes WS dann in Freiburg bewerben, da komm ich mit Berufs und FSJ Bonus auf 1,1 das wird wohl reichen....hoff ich doch....Muss dass nur noch meinen DRK OV erklren....is mir mittlerweile aber egal was die sagen von wegen RS bezahlt und dann weg ziehen....*g*
Werd jetzt erst mal arbeiten.

----------


## Juleyla

> dachte du wolltest deinen Stift suchen ;P


Ja - und ich kann nicht!!! xD

----------


## Inelein

Irgendwie versteh ich das Verfahren jetzt berhaupt nicht mehr :Nixweiss: 


Glckwunsch an alle die einen Platz bekommen haben und meine Sympathie fr die, die keinen haben.

----------


## ~Scarlett~

@Salamander
Ja war im 1. AdH auch 13 PLtze weg. Hat wohl keiner abgesagt...in Mannheim bin cih einen Platz weiter vor gerckt! O_o

----------


## Kegel

@ BlaBlubberFasel:

welchen DN hast du denn und hast du den TMS gemacht?

----------


## Inelein

@Scarlett: Dann muss es ja so gewesen sein, dass die Ranglisten auch bereits in der 1. Stufe schon bereinigt waren, weil ich ja meinen theoretischen Platz in Ulm nicht angenommen habe. Komisch auch, dass gar niemand wg einem Dienst rausgefallen ist. Echt strange

----------


## DerSalamander

> @Salamander
> Ja war im 1. AdH auch 13 PLtze weg. Hat wohl keiner abgesagt...in Mannheim bin cih einen Platz weiter vor gerckt! O_o


Find ich unfassbar!
Tut mir leid fr dich.

----------


## BlaBlubberFasel

> @ BlaBlubberFasel:
> 
> welchen DN hast du denn und hast du den TMS gemacht?


Ich hab in Bayern mein Abi mit 1,6 gemacht...Den TMS hab ich damals leider nicht gemacht, weil der whrend meiner Abiprfungen war. Damals war mir blderweise aber auch nicht so ganz bewusst, dass man ohne TMS an vielen Unis gar keine Chance hat  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Kegel

ist ja komisch... bin mit 1,6 und TMS und 1 Wartesemester viel weiter hinten als du

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Find ich unfassbar!
> Tut mir leid fr dich.


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## BlaBlubberFasel

> ist ja komisch... bin mit 1,6 und TMS und 1 Wartesemester viel weiter hinten als du


Gut, 1 Wartesemester bringt ja nichts, wie ist denn dein TMS ausgefallen? Und auf welchem Rang bist du denn?

----------


## kingsusu

> Bei mir gings....
> Wusste ja auch schon dass ich nicht genommen wurde. War gerade aber ziemlich erschrocken dass ich letztes Jahr ohne Dienst nher am Grenzrang war, als jetzt mit Dienst. Ist echt ne heftige Entwicklung. Naja ich hab gestern noch mal mit meinen Eltern gesprochen und werd mich nchstes WS dann in Freiburg bewerben, da komm ich mit Berufs und FSJ Bonus auf 1,1 das wird wohl reichen....hoff ich doch....Muss dass nur noch meinen DRK OV erklren....is mir mittlerweile aber egal was die sagen von wegen RS bezahlt und dann weg ziehen....*g*
> Werd jetzt erst mal arbeiten.


Freiburg ist so toll! Ich wohne in der Nhe und du wirst es nicht bereuen! Das kann ich dir versprechen. Es ist die perfekten Studentenstadt.
Freiburg war meine 1.OP (Zahnmed.). Aber ich hatte das Pech, dass 5 vor mir waren. Naja jetzt wirds Aachen.

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich bin in Homburg 23 Pltze vorbei. 
Da kann ich das NRV wohl knicken.

Ach, Mann.

----------


## Currywurstesser

Ei, die Werte sind ja mega in die Hhe gegangen.
Habe 1,5 und nun in Bonn etwa 200 Leute vor mir, letztes Jahr war der NC im NRV sogar 1,6.

Naja, fr Bochum hats immerhin gereicht  :Smilie:

----------


## KaKa

Hey ich bin in Mnchen genommen worden, aber will garnicht mehr dahin ... hatte nach dem 1. Verfahren einen Platz in Dsseldorf sicher, Dsseldorf war aber nur meine 5. OP und Mnchen meine 4. OP ... und jetzt habe ich den Salat!

Will jemand mit mir tauschen?
liebste Gre Kathrin

----------


## J.D

> Gratuliere J. D
> Wo hast du ein Platz bekommen?


Bonn, leider...komme aus Dresden  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Oho, bei mir ist es jetzt schon Typ03-Error...was auch immer.

----------


## Kegel

hab Rang 703 in Bochum und irgendwas mit 1200 in Dsseldorf. TMS ist auch 1,6 von daher bringt mir das nichts, aber ich dachte, dass ich daher und wegen dem einen WS wenigstens vorne bei den 1,6ern bin. Anscheinend ist das ja nicht so.

----------


## KaKa

Hey J.D. ... mchtest du vielleicht lieber nach Mnchen? :Grinnnss!:  ist ja ein wenig nher an Dresden ...

----------


## BlaBlubberFasel

> hab Rang 703 in Bochum und irgendwas mit 1200 in Dsseldorf. TMS ist auch 1,6 von daher bringt mir das nichts, aber ich dachte, dass ich daher und wegen dem einen WS wenigstens vorne bei den 1,6ern bin. Anscheinend ist das ja nicht so.


Hmm, dass du mit deinen 1,6 so weit von meinem Rangplatz entfernt bist ist schon recht komisch, v.a. weil ich eher ein "schlechtes" 1,6 habe...Soll da mal einer durchblicken...

----------


## Sonna

das ist ja alles bld hier.... schon wieder eine absage, naja gut irgendwie war es klar ^^

was haben denn diese grenzrnge zu bedeuten? in hh ist zb grenzrang 7 . aber es wurden doch nicht nur 7 leute zugelassen...

----------


## lara87

ich denke einer der grten pechvgel bin ich... bin nur einen platz vorbeigeschrammt.. und weils eine op1 uni ist, wird es laut uni auch hchstwahrscheinlich kein nachrckverfahren geben  :Traurig:

----------


## Cairon

Woher wisst ihr eure Grenzrnge?

----------


## Sonna

> Hey ich bin in Mnchen genommen worden, aber will garnicht mehr dahin ... hatte nach dem 1. Verfahren einen Platz in Dsseldorf sicher, Dsseldorf war aber nur meine 5. OP und Mnchen meine 4. OP ... und jetzt habe ich den Salat!
> 
> Will jemand mit mir tauschen?
> liebste Gre Kathrin


mnchen ist doch super !  welche abinote hattest du denn, dass du da einen platz bekommen hast !?

----------


## Anti-MG

seit dem 2.september haben in hamburg 7 leute abgesagt (oder vl mehr und es war vorher schon berbucht)
das bedeutet diese zahl

----------


## citizen_erased

Ganz kurios: Hab nen Ablehnungsbescheid (1.OP Hannover) UND nen Zulassungsbescheid fr Frankfurt gekriegt.... Htte ich auch nicht gedacht, bin halb vom Stuhl gefallen als da ein Ablehnungsbescheid war!! Ist das normal?

Naja was solls, hauptsache ich kann endlich den Mietvertrag unterschreiben und auf nach Frankfurt :Love:

----------


## priya.kim

Mein Rang bei Frankfurt 192 und Grenzrang 190.
Ich war auch im 1. Verfahren nur 1 Platz weg und jetzt......
Ich wei jetzt echt nicht, was ich machen soll.
Soll ich meine Hoffnung doch noch nicht verlieren?
Das ist wirklich nicht zu fassen..... :Traurig:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## Annika1

> Hey J.D. ... mchtest du vielleicht lieber nach Mnchen? ist ja ein wenig nher an Dresden ...


Du kannst in Mnchen nicht vor dem 1. Semester tauschen. Wollte ich damals auch machen...und bin froh, dass es nicht ging. Die 2 Jahre Vorklinik in M waren toll!

----------


## s.d.87

mein gott, ich werde verrckt,
ich versuch auf die hochschulstart.de seite zu klicken, aber die hngt und das schon seit ner viertel stunde...

----------


## _Natalie_

wieso kommt ihr alle durch?! Bei mir kommt immer nur error!

----------


## Sonna

> wieso kommt ihr alle durch?! Bei mir kommt immer nur error!


du musst mal auf den link klicken, den einer hier im forum gepostet hat. das funktioniert !

----------


## meini

> du musst mal auf den link klicken, den einer hier im forum gepostet hat. das funktioniert !


Kannst du ihn mal posten?  :Smilie:

----------


## KaKa

ahh warum kann man nicht vorm ersten semster tauschen? ich hab 1,4!
@Annika: bist du jetzt an einer anderen Uni? Hab gehrt dass in Mnchen total die Massenabfertigung stattfindet ... und es ist soo verdammt teuer, ich bin soo bld, htte mir ja auch vorher mehr Gedanken machen knnen ...

----------


## Juleyla

Also bei mir klappt es auch nicht mit der Verlinkung hier im Forum.. tzend!!

----------


## desiul

bei mir hats auch ber den geposteten link geklappt. 

bin mit 1.3 in homburg gelandet, freiburg und mannheim ist wohl doch zu begehrt... :/

----------


## Madlenchen

Hallo (: Hab ne Zusage fr Gttingen bekommen, ist noch jemand dabei? Man hrt von Gttingen hier ja leider gar nichts... Glckwunsch an alle anderen, die einen Studienplatz ergattern konnten. Mut fr diejenigen, die ihren Traum zu diesem WS nicht erfllen knnen.

----------


## Sonja10

Hier nochmal fr alle....

https://www.anton.zvs.de/AO//Zugang_...78801022279844

Und zum Glck Zulassung!  :Top:  Viel Glck und Glckwunsch an alle!

----------


## Sonna

wg. des likns musst du mal paar seiten hier im forum zurckblttern. ist von heute. ich kann den nicht kopieren weil da keine adresse steht sondern nur " hier".

----------


## Annika1

> ahh warum kann man nicht vorm ersten semster tauschen? ich hab 1,4!
> @Annika: bist du jetzt an einer anderen Uni? Hab gehrt dass in Mnchen total die Massenabfertigung stattfindet ... und es ist soo verdammt teuer, ich bin soo bld, htte mir ja auch vorher mehr Gedanken machen knnen ...


Warum das so ist, wei ich nicht, nur, dass es eben generell absolut nicht mglich ist, vorher zu tauschen. 
Ich hab das mit der Massenabfertigung nie so empfunden. Im Gegenteil, es war echt gut organisiert alles und ich hatte eigentlich nie einen Grund, mich irgendwie zu beklagen. Sei nicht traurig! Es ist wirklich toll! Klar, teuer ist es in der Tat. 
Ich hab nach dem Physikum die Uni gewechselt, aber nicht, weil ich nicht in M bleiben wollte, sondern weil ich in meiner Heimatstadt schon eine gemeinsame Wohnung mit Freund hatte und die Dauerbelastung auf Dauer nicht mglich gewesen wr. Ansonsten wr ich definitiv geblieben.

----------


## Juleyla

Ja okay.. bin reingekommen.. und hab den Platz nicht. 
Glckwunsch an alle, die ihn haben!!

----------


## DeKl

> Kannst du ihn mal posten?


Soll auch noch jemand Deine Bescheide fr Dich aufreissen, oder klappt das schon allein?

----------


## Inelein

Rechte Maustaste -> "Linkadresse kopieren" zumindest im Firefox, der IE hat aber bestimmt eine hnliche Funktion :hmmm...:

----------


## Sonna

> Rechte Maustaste -> "Linkadresse kopieren" zumindest im Firefox, der IE hat aber bestimmt eine hnliche Funktion


ich wei schon wie man kopiert ;) nur es war ja gar kein sichtbarer link da ! ;)  :Smilie:

----------


## Inelein

Auch wenn das jetzt offtopic ist:

Genau, deshalb klickt man auf das "hier" so wie ich es gesagt habe :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sonna

> Auch wenn das jetzt offtopic ist:
> 
> Genau, deshalb klickt man auf das "hier" so wie ich es gesagt habe


hat bei mir ja auch geklappt =) nur leider bin ich taudend pltze entfernt

----------


## meini

> Soll auch noch jemand Deine Bescheide fr Dich aufreissen, oder klappt das schon allein?


oO Sry, dass ich den Link berlesen hatte und keine 1400 Seiten nochmal durchblttern wollte.

----------


## ph-wert

irgendwie ist bei denen der Server zusammengebrochen...
andauernd kommt "Seiten-Ladefehler".

----------


## Cairon

Ich formuliere meine Frage noch mal ein wenig um:
Knnte ihr eure Rnge in diesem Online-Bescheid einsehen?
Ich nmlich nicht...

----------


## Inelein

@Sonna: wir miverstehen uns immernoch, ist ja aber wirklich wurscht, gibt ja gottseidank wichtigeres :Grinnnss!: 
@Cairon: bei einem Ablehungsbescheid sollten die Rnge definitiv einsehbar sein!

----------


## Sonna

@ Inelein

ja, kein Ding , ist ja nicht so wichtig ;)

Wo wurdest du denn angenommen? DN ?

----------


## Cairon

Danke!
Bei mir stehen definitiv keine Rnge... (ist auch nicht mein erster Ablehnungsbescheid, hab mich durchaus schon einmal beworben)
Was mag das nun zu bedeuten haben?

----------


## Inelein

Heidelberg/Mannheim, 53,88 Punkte (DN 1,7+TMS), allerdings bereits in der 1. Stufe

----------


## Sonna

> Heidelberg/Mannheim, 53,88 Punkte (DN 1,7+TMS), allerdings bereits in der 1. Stufe


das ist meine motivation den TMS zu machen ! dann komm ich in mannheim bestimmt auch rein oder freiburg... wie hast du denn beim TMS abgeschnitten, war das schwierig ? Hast du viel lernen mssen ? Bist du sowiso schon natwiss begabt? ;)

----------


## schabraka

> das ist meine motivation den TMS zu machen ! dann komm ich in mannheim bestimmt auch rein oder freiburg... wie hast du denn beim TMS abgeschnitten, war das schwierig ? Hast du viel lernen mssen ? Bist du sowiso schon natwiss begabt? ;)


Aber Achtung bei Freiburg! Glcklicherweise habe ich gerade meinen Zulassungsbescheid gesehen!  :Big Grin: 
Aber ich bin gerade so mit 1,6 DN und 0,5 Bonus durch TMS in der zweiten Stufe reingerasselt!
Ich vermute, da ist Mannheim einfacher.

----------


## Inelein

Ich kann nur empfehlen den TMS wenigstens zu probieren, da kann man wirklich sehr viel rausholen und hat ja dadurch auch nichts verschenkt. Hatte 87%, Notenquivalent 1,5, und 111 Standardpunkte und es wre eventl. sogar noch mehr drin gewesen. Mein Ziel waren 110 Standardpunkte zu bekommen, damit ich fr meine 1. OP Mannheim einen "komfortablen" NC-Punktepuffer von ca. 4 Punkten bekommen wrde. Im Nachhinein haben dann die 111 nur recht knapp gereicht in Verbindung mit meiner DN.
Hab mich recht viel vorbereitet, ich fand ihn nicht bermig schwer, aber auf jeden Fall schwieriger als die bungsbcher (was aber glaub ich auch so gewollt ist, von den Veranstaltern). Man kann auch mit relativ wenig Vorbereitung ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen, mir war es halt lieber zu wissen was auf mich zukommt um an meinen Schwachstellen vorher noch arbeiten zu knnen, wusste ja, dass es meine einzige Chance sein knnte. Naja, was heit naturwissenschaftlich begabt, hatte Bio-Lk und hab vorher 1 Jahr Chemie studiert, dafr bin ich in Mathe nur Mittelma gewesen und Physik hab ich sogar nach der 11. mit ner 4 abgelegt :hmmm...:  - eine weit berdurchschnittliche Sektion von mir im TMS wurde dann aber "quantitative und formale Probleme", also mglich ist alles!

----------


## Niedi

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Ich zum Beispiel habe einen DN von 2,3 (schien mir fast aussichtslos einen Platz irgendwo zu bekommen). Im TMS aber schaffte ich 1,2 und so klappte es dann doch noch mit dem ersehnten Platz in Mannheim  :Smilie: .

----------


## freakobob

wann stellen die eigt die auswahlgrenzen bei hochschulstart rein??

----------


## jp.dot

wenn der server wieder luft  :Big Grin:

----------


## FipFlip

YES! hab meinen Platz in Essen mit DN 1.7, wer htte das gedacht =)

----------


## Sonna

kras,krass was der tms alles bewirken kann. den mach ich auch ! sonst werde ich mit 1,7 wohl nirgendwo reinkommen  :Frown:  erst nach ende der ausbildung

----------


## BaSa

> YES! hab meinen Platz in Essen mit DN 1.7, wer htte das gedacht =)


Gibt es in Essen ein Auswahlgesprch?

----------


## ph-wert

kommt wer schon nach Frankfurt?

----------


## Sonna

was fragen die denn so in essen  beim awg ?

----------


## BaSa

> kras,krass was der tms alles bewirken kann. den mach ich auch ! sonst werde ich mit 1,7 wohl nirgendwo reinkommen  erst nach ende der ausbildung


TMS werde ich auch machen...
Wo wohnst du denn?

----------


## DeKl

> was fragen die denn so in essen  beim awg ?


Einfache Dinge. Z.B. kleines 1x1, Hauptstdte, Anatomie, Biochemie, Lieblingsfarbe, Haustiere und Lubrikation  ::-angel:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Aber Achtung bei Freiburg! Glcklicherweise habe ich gerade meinen Zulassungsbescheid gesehen! 
> Aber ich bin gerade so mit 1,6 DN und 0,5 Bonus durch TMS in der zweiten Stufe reingerasselt!
> Ich vermute, da ist Mannheim einfacher.


Dann hat der NC dort aber auch ganz schn angezogen! Die ganze Zeit wars ja 1,3 - 1,5 ...dann muss es ja jetzt 1,1 oder 1,2 gewesen sein. 
Ich werds nchstes Jahr dort auch probieren. Mach aber auch noch den TMS.

----------


## Inelein

Soweit ich wei, war der NC doch letztes Jahr in Freiburg schon bei 1,2 - Tendenz vermutlich wie berall steigend

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Soweit ich wei, war der NC doch letztes Jahr in Freiburg schon bei 1,2 - Tendenz vermutlich wie berall steigend


Auf der  HP der Uni hab ich vorhin 1,4 gelesen. Kann mich jetzt aber auch irren.
Naja muss halt einfach unter den besten 30% beim TMS sein dann hab ich 1,0 (eigentlich 0,8) das wird bestimmt reichen. Ich bekomm fr die Ausbildung 0,5 und frs FSJ 0,1. Denk mal dass ich aber je nach TMS Mannheim oder HD noch dazu nehmen. 
Wisst ihr ob es Wohnheime gibt in denen Haustiere erlaubt sind?

----------


## Yvonne89

Wurde auch mit 1,7 in Essen genommen  :Smilie:   Hab aber auch ein Jahr gewartet

----------


## BaSa

> Wurde auch mit 1,7 in Essen genommen   Hab aber auch ein Jahr gewartet


Herzlichen Glckwunsch...
Wie war das Gesprch?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Von mir auch Herzlichen Glcwunsch an alle die es geschafft haben.

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Ich kann nur empfehlen den TMS wenigstens zu probieren, da kann man wirklich sehr viel rausholen und hat ja dadurch auch nichts verschenkt. Hatte 87%, Notenquivalent 1,5, und 111 Standardpunkte und es wre eventl. sogar noch mehr drin gewesen. Mein Ziel waren 110 Standardpunkte zu bekommen, damit ich fr meine 1. OP Mannheim einen "komfortablen" NC-Punktepuffer von ca. 4 Punkten bekommen wrde. Im Nachhinein haben dann die 111 nur recht knapp gereicht in Verbindung mit meiner DN.
> Hab mich recht viel vorbereitet, ich fand ihn nicht bermig schwer, aber auf jeden Fall schwieriger als die bungsbcher (was aber glaub ich auch so gewollt ist, von den Veranstaltern). Man kann auch mit relativ wenig Vorbereitung ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen, mir war es halt lieber zu wissen was auf mich zukommt um an meinen Schwachstellen vorher noch arbeiten zu knnen, wusste ja, dass es meine einzige Chance sein knnte. Naja, was heit naturwissenschaftlich begabt, hatte Bio-Lk und hab vorher 1 Jahr Chemie studiert, dafr bin ich in Mathe nur Mittelma gewesen und Physik hab ich sogar nach der 11. mit ner 4 abgelegt - eine weit berdurchschnittliche Sektion von mir im TMS wurde dann aber "quantitative und formale Probleme", also mglich ist alles!


Meinst du mit 111 den Punktwert oder Standardwert (von 80-120), bin etwas irritiert, nur aus Interesse.

----------


## Jasmin3486

ich hab auch ein jahr gewartet und wurde mit 1,6 in essen nicht genommen
 :Traurig:  

knnen sich die 60 Leute vor mir mal bitte nicht immatrikulieren?

----------


## Mondo Medicale

> Freiburg ist so toll! Ich wohne in der Nhe und du wirst es nicht bereuen! Das kann ich dir versprechen. Es ist die perfekten Studentenstadt.
> Freiburg war meine 1.OP (Zahnmed.). Aber ich hatte das Pech, dass 5 vor mir waren. Naja jetzt wirds Aachen.


Schade, kingsusu! 

Aber Hauptsache berhaupt einen Studienplatz!

----------


## Sonna

heien denn die grenzrnge jetzt wie viele leute ihren platz nicht angemomen haben vom 1. adh ? ich dachte immer das bedeutet, wer noch zuletzt genommen wurde.. nur es kann ja nicht sein, dass in marburg der letzte der 679. ist. weil so viele studienpltze haben die doch gar nicht  :Big Grin: 

aachen: mein rang 771 grenzrang 190

saarland:           1260         463

bochum:             1069        401

marburg:         1991          679

Flutscht euch das mal durch die Birne ! Find ich echt krass und das mit so einem guten Abi von 1,7 !! Der reinste Wahnsinn =(

----------


## fallenangel30487

> heien denn die grenzrnge jetzt wie viele leute ihren platz nicht angemomen haben vom 1. adh ? ich dachte immer das bedeutet, wer noch zuletzt genommen wurde.. nur es kann ja nicht sein, dass in marburg der letzte der 679. ist. weil so viele studienpltze haben die doch gar nicht 
> 
> aachen: mein rang 771 grenzrang 190
> 
> saarland:           1260         463
> 
> bochum:             1069        401
> 
> marburg:         1991          679
> ...


Finde diese Entwicklung auch hammer hart. Hatte letztes Jahr im Saarlandnohne Dienst Rang 616 und jetzt mit Dienst 634....super oder...htt ich das dumme FSJ auch gar nicht machen mssen. Hab brigens auch 1,7 
Am liebsten wrd ich mein Zeugnis verbrennen...kann ja eh nix damit anfangen.

----------


## FipFlip

> Finde diese Entwicklung auch hammer hart. Hatte letztes Jahr im Saarlandnohne Dienst Rang 616 und jetzt mit Dienst 634....super oder...htt ich das dumme FSJ auch gar nicht machen mssen. Hab brigens auch 1,7 
> Am liebsten wrd ich mein Zeugnis verbrennen...kann ja eh nix damit anfangen.


Wieso bewerbt ihr euch dann nicht an unis die auswahlgesprche durchfhren? Essen, Hannover usw. Ohne mein AWG htte ich auch nirgens nen Platz erhalten

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wieso bewerbt ihr euch dann nicht an unis die auswahlgesprche durchfhren? Essen, Hannover usw. Ohne mein AWG htte ich auch nirgens nen Platz erhalten


Bei mir gings dieses Jar einfach nicht. Hatte einfach mehrere Grnde warum ich mich nur in Homburg bewerben konnte. Nchstes WS werd ichs aber auch in Mannheim und Freiburg versuchen. Werd erstmal TMS machen und hab ja auch noch den Bonus von der Ausbildung und FSJ.

----------


## meini

> Wieso bewerbt ihr euch dann nicht an unis die auswahlgesprche durchfhren? Essen, Hannover usw. Ohne mein AWG htte ich auch nirgens nen Platz erhalten


Dito.

----------


## Julia=)

wahh ist bei euch auch die zvs seite schon die ganze zeit gesperrt oder bin ich die einzige die zu doof ist da rein zukommen

----------


## BaSa

> wahh ist bei euch auch die zvs seite schon die ganze zeit gesperrt oder bin ich die einzige die zu doof ist da rein zukommen


Ich komme auch nicht rein...seit heut Morgen...

----------


## Julia=)

gut dass ich mit 1,5 keinen platz hab wei ich ja mittlerweile-.- aber ich will wenigstens wissen ob ich noch irgendeine chance auf das nachrckverfahren hab-.- letztes jahr sind in kln leute bis 1,6 nachgerckt am 6.oktober.. ich raste gleich komplett aus

----------


## Inelein

@MisterXYZ: Der Standardwert :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sorc

AHHHHH! Nein, ich komm auch nicht rein, was soll das denn? Solche Pannen knnen doch innerhalb von 10 Stunden behoben werden... 

Ich hab nen Nachsendeantrag laufen, bis meine eventuelle Zulassung dauerts ne Woche!

----------


## MisterXYZ

> @MisterXYZ: Der Standardwert


Ahhh vielen vielen dank. Weit du welche Punktzahl welches Notenquivalent (sagen wir 1,0) war?

----------


## Inelein

Die Sprnge waren soweit ich mich erinnern kann recht gering, aber guck doch mal in dem TMS2010 Thread, da haben dann alle ihre Ergebnisse gepostet.

----------


## Julia=)

soo jetzt wird der anwalt eingeschaltet .. die knnen mich mal alle am arsch lecken.. ich bin von den rngen so ewig weit weg,dass ich eh keine chance aufs nachrckverfahren hab :/

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Wei jmd. mit welcher Zahl man in Mannheim noch genommen wurde?

----------


## blabliblub

hat hier jemand einen 1,5 und keinen studienplatz in dsseldorf oder bochum bekommen?

----------


## meini

> soo jetzt wird der anwalt eingeschaltet .. die knnen mich mal alle am arsch lecken.. ich bin von den rngen so ewig weit weg,dass ich eh keine chance aufs nachrckverfahren hab :/


Ist das nicht ein bisschen spt? Hab mich damit noch nie auseinandergesetzt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

Ja, fr dieses Semester sollte klagen etwas spt sein...

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich berleg auch schon die ganze Zeit... Allerdings ist es bei mir keine Kapazittsklage. Sondern weil ich aufgrund meiner HZB (Externenabi) einen Nachteil habe, da ich diese nicht im System eingeben konnte und dadurch keine Zusatzpunkte bekommen hab und dadurch keinen Platz. Wei net, ob es jedoch nicht vielleicht einfacher wre wenn ich mich einfach zum SS nochmal bewerbe...

----------


## Die_Sara

Hey, sollte das nicht heute auch per Post versandt werden, ob man genommen ist oder nicht? Mein Postfach war leer und der Bote schon da  :grrrr....:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ja, versendet wird das heute. Aber auer du wohnst direkt nebendran, wirst du die Post wohl frhestens morgen kriegen ;)

----------


## M!coud

Dauert aber ganz schn lange da bei der ZVS. Hoffnung habe ich keine, wissen mchte ich es trotzdem.

----------


## PollyCracker

glckwunsch an alle mit platz  :Smilie:  das zittern hat sich gelohnt...!!
ich hab mal ne kurze frage....wei denn einer wie man einen platz annimmt? muss ich hochschulstart nochmal schreiben oder wie luft das?

----------


## Cuba_libre

Man geht mit seinem Zulassungsbescheid zu der Adresse des Studienbros, die auf dem Bescheid steht und erledigt dort die Formalitten.
Z.B. musste ich in die Seminarstrae nach Heidelberg um mich an der Uni HD einzuschreiben.
Ach so, hochschulstart hat damit nichts mehr zu tun.

----------


## PollyCracker

also muss ich - in meinem fall - bis zum 30.9. nach frankfurt fahren? oder muss man erst die post von der uni abwarten, wenn ja...wisst ihr wann die kommt?

ich habe eine wohnung zum 1.10. in ffm gemietet (wohne 4 1/2 std weit weg)...und berlege mir nun einen frheren einzugstermin zu organisieren :/

----------


## Geerthe

> Ich berleg auch schon die ganze Zeit... Allerdings ist es bei mir keine Kapazittsklage. Sondern weil ich aufgrund meiner HZB (Externenabi) einen Nachteil habe, da ich diese nicht im System eingeben konnte und dadurch keine Zusatzpunkte bekommen hab und dadurch keinen Platz. Wei net, ob es jedoch nicht vielleicht einfacher wre wenn ich mich einfach zum SS nochmal bewerbe...


moin moin,

das System ist nicht auf ein anderes Abi eingestellt. Es ist  nicht ganz so einfach mit dem besonderen Abifall in diesem System einen Platz zu finden.
An der Uni in Rostock handhabt man diese wenigen Sonderflle auch anders und hat evtl. sogar einen Vorteil.
Ich habe mich allerdings auch schon gefragt, ob man diesen Nachteil anderweitig gelten machen knnte.
Das System ist allerdings rechtlich so abgesichert, da ich das nicht glaube.



Geerthe

----------


## Julia=)

ne noch ist es frh genug;) die brauchen den ablehnungsbescheid eh .. hab gleich nen beratungsgesprch mit nem anwalt der darauf spezialisisert ist..

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Polly:


Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wie das in FFM luft. 
Wei nicht was fr eine Frist du hast, was das fr ein Brief ist etc. 
Falls dir keiner hier in dem Thread antwortet, wrde ich es mal im Lokalforum Frankfurt versuchen, da sind bestimmt einige Erstis/helfende "Hnde" unterwegs:

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...play.php?f=107

----------


## Abitussi10

> moin moin,
> 
> das System ist nicht auf ein anderes Abi eingestellt. Es ist  nicht ganz so einfach mit dem besonderen Abifall in diesem System einen Platz zu finden.
> An der Uni in Rostock handhabt man diese wenigen Sonderflle auch anders und hat evtl. sogar einen Vorteil.
> Ich habe mich allerdings auch schon gefragt, ob man diesen Nachteil anderweitig gelten machen knnte.
> Das System ist allerdings rechtlich so abgesichert, da ich das nicht glaube.
> 
> 
> 
> Geerthe


Hat es bei dir auch nicht geklappt?

----------


## Angeletta

@ Julia=):
Naja, mach mal nicht junge Pferde scheu.
Letztes Jahr war die Grenze am 23.9. auch bei 1,3 und dennoch ging es im NACHRCKVERFAHREN bis 1,6.
Meinen Studienplatz, den ich nicht annehmen werde, gibt es immerhin obendrauf ;)

----------


## PhilO61

wunderbar...ZM in Hannover wurd angenommen mit rang 57...und will das garnicht mehr machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> wunderbar...ZM in Hannover wurd angenommen mit rang 57...und will das garnicht mehr machen


Wieso willste das nicht mehr machen?

----------


## PCR

Zulassung in Hombuuuuuuurg. Geil  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rennmaus

Letztes Jahr haben sich auch 3000 Leute weniger beworben... Und die NCs sind im 1.Adh glaub berall gestiegen in diesem Jahr..
In HOM sind wohl letztes Jahr 450 Leute nachgerckt im 2. ADH -> dieses Jahr nur 30

----------


## Rennmaus

> Zulassung in Hombuuuuuuurg. Geil


NICHT ANNEHMEN! BITTE!!

naja, schn fr dich ;)

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Zulassung in Hombuuuuuuurg. Geil


Glckwunsch. Viel Erfolg im Studium.

----------


## PCR

> NICHT ANNEHMEN! BITTE!!
> 
> naja, schn fr dich ;)


Ich htte nie damit gerechnet...weil ja so viele aus diesem Forum mit 1,6 dort schon nicht genommen wurden.......

----------


## Rennmaus

Ja, unter anderem ich... noch 41 Pltze....

----------


## Latlab

> heien denn die grenzrnge jetzt wie viele leute ihren platz nicht angemomen haben vom 1. adh ? ich dachte immer das bedeutet, wer noch zuletzt genommen wurde.. nur es kann ja nicht sein, dass in marburg der letzte der 679. ist. weil so viele studienpltze haben die doch gar nicht 
> 
> aachen: mein rang 771 grenzrang 190
> 
> saarland:           1260         463
> 
> bochum:             1069        401
> 
> marburg:         1991          679
> ...


Tja bei mir siehts hnlich aus. Hab auch 1,7 und das ist dabei rausgekommen:

Gttingen: kannste knicken, nicht mal an Auswahlgesprch teilgenommen

Mannheim: 716   GR:  85

Halle:        1504 Gr: 303

Kiel:          566   GR: 383

Gieen:      1423  GR: 450

Saar:         966   Gr: 463


Es kann ja eigentlich wirklich nicht sein, dass man mit einem sehr guten abi immer noch zu schlecht ist.

Jemand aus Berlin da zum TMS ackern??

Gru

----------


## Hippietyp

> Letztes Jahr haben sich auch 3000 Leute weniger beworben... Und die NCs sind im 1.Adh glaub berall gestiegen in diesem Jahr..
> In HOM sind wohl letztes Jahr 450 Leute nachgerckt im 2. ADH -> dieses Jahr nur 30


In MD wurde der NC lascher, von 1,4 auf 1,5 in der 1. Stufe.

----------


## Laurice

> Jemand aus Berlin da zum TMS ackern??


Berlin ja, ackern nein.
Hab den TMS schon gemacht und jetzt zum Glck nen Platz (Zahni), aber ich kann dir mein bungsbuch, das ich kaum benutzt habe, vermachen ^^

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich freue mich echt fr alle, die es geschafft haben aber ich finde es auch irgendwie sarkastisch - dass ein Los, das mir irgendeinen Drecks-Rang zugewiesen hat ber meine Zukunft entschieden hat - igitt...

Wir werden die Rnge denn eigentlich vergeben? Alphabetisch?

----------


## MediNaddl27

hei! mir geht es auch nicht anders, 1,7; 8 WS, Dienst und keinen Platz, war ja irgendwie auch klar, was klappt in diesem dmlichen Land berhaupt noch?!?!
Nach 800 Bewerbungen fr meinen alten Job, die ich zur berbrckung nehmen wollte kamen auch nur Absagen, geht mir also nicht besser als Fallen.
Tja, am besten ich wander aus...

Ich kann heut echt nicht so viel essen wie ich kotzen knnte  :Traurig:

----------


## Abitussi10

Ich denk mir die ganze Zeit: Das kann doch nicht wahr sein! letztes Jahr sind in Homburg ber 300 nachgerckt, dieses jahr nur 30 - 90% Rckgang - da stimmt doch was nicht?!

----------


## blabliblub

das ist echt der absolute schei. habe 1,5 und auch keine chance. aufs nachrckverfahren muss ich auch gar nich hoffen. bin viel zu weit weg von diesen blden grenzrngen.
das mit den losen find ich auch absolut bescheuert. dieses schei los versaut mir jetzt alles oder was?

----------


## MediNaddl27

in diesem ganzen land stimmt was nicht wrd ich mal behaupten.
ich glaub ich geht auf ne pferderanch nach australien, hach....

na ja, also ich wei nur, dass die rnge vom 02.09. absolut nicihts aussagen konnten, weil beim 2. AdH wohl komplett neu gemischt wurde, zumindest meinte das eine von der ZVS.

----------


## MediNaddl27

losverfahren? setz ich auch nichts drauf  :Hh?:

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Naja ich glaub schon, dass die was aussagen ich liege jetzt genauso wie nachm 1. AdH 13 (Ulm) bzw. 15 (Mannheim) Pltze vom Grenzrang weg. 

Aber da hat wohl wirklich niemand mehr abgesagt...es scheint als wren die Listen da gar nciht mehr groartig anders geworden!

----------


## MediNaddl27

oder so, ich wei eh nicht ob die berhaupt bei der zvs wissen was sie tun  :hmmm...: 

tja, wenige pltze, viele bewerber die scheinbar "besser" sind als wir, ... hach.....

----------


## Jliah

ne freundin von mir hat sogar mit 1,4 !!! nix bekommen

hier luft gewaltig was schief :/

----------


## blabliblub

mit 1,4 nix? wo hat sie sich denn beworben?

----------


## MediNaddl27

1,4???? ach du *******!!!

ich glaub ich werd anwalt und helfe denen die sich einklagen, ist ja auch was soziales  :Top:

----------


## BaSa

> ne freundin von mir hat sogar mit 1,4 !!! nix bekommen
> 
> hier luft gewaltig was schief :/


Mit 1,4....

Wo hat Sie sich beworben?

----------


## Jliah

erlangen, wrzburg, ulm & regensburg

----------


## BaSa

> erlangen, wrzburg, ulm & regensburg


Hatte Sie TMS Test gemacht?

----------


## Jliah

jup aber nicht ganz so gut

----------


## Hippietyp

Das einzige, was da schief gelaufen ist, ist ihre Ortswahl.

----------


## erg42

oh mann ich krieg nen Koller!! kann mich nicht bei "anton" einloggen. Systemberlastung :Hh?: 
ich will aber wissen, wie weit ich vom grenzrang weg bin...  :Wand: 
klappts bei euch??

----------


## ravedave

also ich bin mit 1,4 in erlangen genommen worden .. und bin dabei ganz knapp an 1,5 vorbeigeschrappt

----------


## Hubert Cumberdale

Es ist zum ausrasten. 
Ich versuche es jetzt schon so lange, aktualisiere die ganze Zeit hochschulstart.de und habe inzwischen schon mehrere Euro durch Handyanrufe bei denen verloren. 
Ich will jetzt sofort einen Bescheid!

----------


## erg42

solang ich hier rumsitz und nicht bei daisy reinkomm:

Weiss wer wie es in Mnchen aussieht?? wrd mich interessieren!

----------


## blabliblub

gibt es denn irgendjemanden der mit 1,5 in dsseldorf nicht genommen wurde??
finde einfach niemanden, alle mit 1,5 haben ihren platz da bekommen die ich kenne.
also wenn ihr jemanden wisst dann sagt mir bitte bescheid. kann mir nich vorstellen dass ich die einzige sein soll

----------


## M!coud

Das stand bei mir auf der Anton-Seite gerade:




> Das System ist aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten zur Zeit gesperrt.
> Versuchen Sie es bitte *morgen* noch einmal


Wisst ihr also Bescheid... ::-stud:

----------


## Word

"Das Studienplatz-Lotto treibt Unis und Bewerber seit Jahren zur Verzweiflung. Ein neues Computersystem soll helfen - ab dem Wintersemester 2011. Den Auftrag dafr vergab das Bundesbildungsministerium jetzt an ein Tochterunternehmen der Telekom. Anschubfinanzierung: 15 Millionen Euro"
SPIEGELONLINE
09.02.2010

----------


## M!coud

> "Das Studienplatz-Lotto treibt Unis und Bewerber seit Jahren zur Verzweiflung. Ein neues Computersystem soll helfen - ab dem Wintersemester 2011. Den Auftrag dafr vergab das Bundesbildungsministerium jetzt an ein Tochterunternehmen der Telekom. Anschubfinanzierung: 15 Millionen Euro"
> SPIEGELONLINE
> 09.02.2010


Gut investiert. :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Julia=)

ich bin verzweifelt :Frown:  im sommersemester wird das dann wohl auch voll anziehen

----------


## blabliblub

@ Julia =)
was hattest du denn fr einen schnitt und wo hast du dich beworben?
ich habe auch keinen platz bekommen =(

----------


## Julia=)

1,5 marburg erlangen aachen und kln=/ htte nicht gedacht dass ich das saarland mit reinnehmen muss um nen studienplatz zu bekommen .. ich hab halt auch angst mich jetzt frs sose zu bewerben fr human und dann wieder nichts zu bekommen =/ gibt ja viel emit guten schnitten, die sich da wieder bewerben :Frown:  berlege auf zahnmedizin umzusatteln.. auch wenn ich zhne nicht so s finde

----------


## Julia=)

wie war es denn bei dir?

----------


## blabliblub

ja ich hab saarland auch nich genommen, weil ich schon dsseldorf und bochum hatte. htte nie gedacht dass das nich klappt. frs nachrckverfahren siehts bei mir auch nich gut aus...

----------


## blabliblub

hatte auch 1,5 -.-

----------


## Julia=)

wie war dein schnitt?
weit du schon was du jetzt den winter ber machst und nchstes jahr?

----------


## Sophia_91

ich sattel auch auf zahnmedizin um. vor allem hab ich da auch an bessren unis dann ne chance... wobei, wer wei...
kann man eigentlich von zahnmedizin wechseln zu human? ist glaub ziemlich schwer, oder?

----------


## Julia=)

ja allerdings =/ was fasst du denn so ins auge an unis? vlt treffen wir uns ja wieder^^ was machst du in der zwischen zeit?? ich brauch ideen

----------


## Julia=)

> ich sattel auch auf zahnmedizin um. vor allem hab ich da auch an bessren unis dann ne chance... wobei, wer wei...
> kann man eigentlich von zahnmedizin wechseln zu human? ist glaub ziemlich schwer, oder?


mh also da wollte ich mich auch jetzt mal informieren.. man muss sich dann denke ich bei der zvs wieder bewerben aber di ekurse werden anerkannt oderso.. wobei ich halt denke ich mache dann im sommer den tms test und wenn der super toll ist bewerbe ich mich fr human zum witnersemester wenn mit zahn nicht doch auf einmal suuuper zusagt^^ aber hauptsache zum sose erstmal was sicheres!! muss mich halt erstmal damit anfreunden

----------


## Sophia_91

mit allerdings meinst du, dass es schwer ist zu wechseln, oder?

hmm... tbingen. aber eigentlich ists mir ganz egal.

knnt ihr euch eigentlich auch nicht bei daisy einloggen? mich wrden meine rnge nmlich interessieren.

----------


## langewartezeit

> ich sattel auch auf zahnmedizin um. vor allem hab ich da auch an bessren unis dann ne chance... wobei, wer wei...
> kann man eigentlich von zahnmedizin wechseln zu human? ist glaub ziemlich schwer, oder?


Ein Wechsel ist ziemlich schwer- zumindest wird immer berall von einem Quereinstieg abgeraten- auerdem sind die Scheine ja auch teilweise anders sowie der Ablauf des Studiums. So ist bei Zahnmedizin das Physikum z.B. auch erst nach 5 Semestern und beinhaltet teilweise andere Fcher als bei den Humanis (z.B. das Wissen aus den TPK/Phantom-Kursen). 
Und fr die Zahnmediziner ist es auch nicht so dolle, wenn ihnen jemand den Platz wegnimmt, der eigentlich eh Humanmedizin studieren mchte und wechseln mchte.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Julia=)

ok danke fr die info naja :Big Grin:  dann werd ich mich wohl jetzt mal um nen praktikum beim zahnarzt kmmen^^ hat von euch zufllig wer erfahrungen im animateur werden^^ ich hab gedacht das knnte man ber den winter ja mal ganz nett machen so irgendwo im warmen=) 

also ich konnte mich auch den ganzen tag nicht einloggen.. und die seite hat auch den halben tag nicht geklappt=/ hab dann da angerufen um zu erfahren, dass er fr mich dieses jahr gar keine chance mehr sieht =(

----------


## sorc

Gibt es einen alternativen Weg bei Daisy reinzukommen? Irgendwas?

----------


## erg42

hey ihr! ich berleg mit 1.6 auch auf *Zahnmedizin oder Pharmazie* umzusatteln... Apotheker wr glaub ich auch ein cooler beruf... allerdings hab ich null Ahnung von Chemie, weil ich auf nem Wirtschaftswissenschaftl. Gym war. 
und dann noch TMS und EMS... 

Ich komm brigens immer noch nicht bei Daisy rein... eigentl will ichs aber auch gar nicht wissen... irgendwie!

----------


## Medi2009

> Apotheker wr glaub ich auch ein cooler beruf...


Mit dem Manko, dass 95% deiner Kunden denken du wrst so ne Art Einzelhandelskaufmann... Die wenigsten wissen das ein Apotheker 5 Jahre studiert hat.

----------


## Sophia_91

mit allerdings meinst du, dass es schwer ist zu wechseln, oder?

hmm... tbingen. aber eigentlich ists mir ganz egal.

knnt ihr euch eigentlich auch nicht bei daisy einloggen? mich wrden meine rnge nmlich interessieren.

----------


## Inelein

Das Pharmaziestudium soll knpelhart sein - habs selbst nicht gemacht, also nur Hrensagen, aber von demher was ich damals im Chemiestudium mitbekommen hab (wir nutzen die selben Labore bzw Bereiche, auch unsere Assis kennen sich ja untereinander oder switchen zwischen den Studiengngen - edit: h Prteritum bitte :bhh: ) wrd ich mir das nicht zutrauen...

----------


## Sophia_91

ich bewerb mich jetzt zum sose fr zahnmedizin und mach dann auch den tms. wenn der dann gut ist, bewerb ich mich nochmal fr humanmedizin und wenn nicht, hab ich zahnmedizin sicher.

----------


## erg42

> Mit dem Manko, dass 95% deiner Kunden denken du wrst so ne Art Einzelhandelskaufmann... Die wenigsten wissen das ein Apotheker 5 Jahre studiert hat.


Ja aber das ist ja dann das Problem der Kunden und nicht meins. ich will es ja nicht studieren, damit jeder sagt: oho schau die an, die hat pharmazie studiert!

Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich nicht weiss, ob chemie vlt "voll mein Ding ist" oder ob ich ne "absolute Niete" drin bin.

Kann man chemie lernen, oder ist es so wie Mathe, dass man eher ne Begabung dafr haben muss??

----------


## Julia=)

> ich bewerb mich jetzt zum sose fr zahnmedizin und mach dann auch den tms. wenn der dann gut ist, bewerb ich mich nochmal fr humanmedizin und wenn nicht, hab ich zahnmedizin sicher.


 :Meine Meinung: 

hoffentlich klappt das dann =) ich drck uns die daumen!! 
also wenn da mit 1,5 nichts geht dann werd ich konditor^^

----------


## Julia=)

> Ja aber das ist ja dann das Problem der Kunden und nicht meins. ich will es ja nicht studieren, damit jeder sagt: oho schau die an, die hat pharmazie studiert!
> 
> Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich nicht weiss, ob chemie vlt "voll mein Ding ist" oder ob ich ne "absolute Niete" drin bin.
> 
> Kann man chemie lernen, oder ist es so wie Mathe, dass man eher ne Begabung dafr haben muss??


also ich denke es ist etwas von beidem.. du hast viele sachen die man lernen kann, also natrlich die ganzen eigenschaften der stoffe etc.. wie man die formelgleichungen macht, das ist dann im prinzip so wie wenn man in mathe ne formel hat, die man anwenden kann..
aber wir hatten in der stufe jemanden, der brauchte die formel nicht der konnte das vorher schon ohne die zu kennen^^ also wrd ich sagen das ist ne mischung von beidem.. aber ich glaube eh daran, dass man alles lernen kann, wenn man sich genug anstrengt

----------


## Medi2009

> Ja aber das ist ja dann das Problem der Kunden und nicht meins. ich will es ja nicht studieren, damit jeder sagt: oho schau die an, die hat pharmazie studiert!
> 
> Mein Problem ist einfach, dass ich nicht weiss, ob chemie vlt "voll mein Ding ist" oder ob ich ne "absolute Niete" drin bin.
> 
> Kann man chemie lernen, oder ist es so wie Mathe, dass man eher ne Begabung dafr haben muss??


Ne es ging mir auch nicht um Prestige oder so sondern darum, dass wenn man nachm Studium tatschlich Apotheker wird fast ausschlielich kaufmnnische Fhigkeiten bentigt. Ich hab einen Bekannten und der meinte halt, dass man sich mit diesem Studium fr diesen Beruf vollkommen berqualifiziert. Aber er meinte auch, dass wenigstens das Geld stimmt  :hmmm...:

----------


## studi2010

@erg 42
ich hab ein Jahr Chemie studiert. Man kann auch ohne ein Talent dafr zu haben wenn man sich richtig reinhngt passable Noten erreichen, aber richtig gut wird man dann echt selten (hab da paar u.a freunde, denen es so ging).Kommt halt viel mehr auf Verstndniss an als auf puren Flei...Beispielsweise hatten wir ne extrem fleiige 1,0er Abiturientin die sich auch fr die Materie interessierte, aber trotz permanentem Lernstress schlechter abschnitt als ein guter Freund von mir, der lieber das Studentenleben genossen hat (soweit das als Chemiker mglich ist;) ) und wesentlich besser abgeschnitten hat in jeder Klausur. Also: Talent/Begabung dafr ist nicht zwingend notwendig aber verdammt hilfreich!

ach und die eigenschaften der stoffe kann man sich herleiten wenn man sie nicht gelernt hat, dann einfach valence shell electrone pair repulsion modell (vsepr-modell) und andere Theorien  anwenden und in der Regel passt das.

und der riesen unterschied zum medizin studium ist glaub ich (ohne das schlecht machen zu wollen, ich wills ja studieren), dass man die regeln verstehen muss, um sie auf unbekanntes anzuwenden und eben nicht wissen abspulen muss (zmd in Prfungen).

----------


## Inelein

> ach und die eigenschaften der stoffe kann man sich herleiten wenn man sie nicht gelernt hat, dann einfach valence shell electrone pair repulsion modell (vsepr-modell) und andere Theorien  anwenden und in der Regel passt das.


 :Love: 


Ansonsten hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen - wobei Studentenleben kann man auch als Chemiker genug haben, die vielen Laborstunden waren teilweise die lustigsten meines Lebens. Kommt halt auch immer auf die Leute an und wie streng die Assistenten sind :Grinnnss!:

----------


## erg42

oh mann ich bin echt hin und hergerissen... ZM oder pharmazie zum SS... 

danke fr die Antworten. hab ja noch ein bisschen Zeit mir das zu berlegen, vlt versuch ich mich bis dahin mal ein bisschen in Chemie einzulesen! 

Aber dann auf jeden Fall nochmal TMS und EMS zum WS. Und mit ber-riesem-groen-mega Glck wirds vlt noch was im Losverfahren. 
Weiss nur nicht so genau was ich mit den nexten paar monaten jetzt anstellen soll...

----------


## Julia=)

:Big Grin:  ja EMS wollte ich auch machen^^ hoffentlich kommen nicht alle auf die gleiche idee:P sonst kommen wir bei zahnmedizin und pharma nicht mehr rein aber wren bei human reingekommen:P(hauptsache ich hab schlau wie ich bin mein pflegepraktikum schon gemacht-.-)
ich bin auch jetzt voll aufgeschmissen :Big Grin:  arbeiten?reisen?

----------


## studi2010

@ inelein
das mit studentenleben war nicht auf den arbeitsaufwand im studium bezogen, der lsst partys schon zu und man nimmt sich die zeit einfach, sondern eher darauf, dass unter den chemiker extrem viele eigenbrdlerische komische vgel rumlaufen :hmmm...:

----------


## Inelein

@studi: jaaaa, ich wei :Grinnnss!:  - meine Freunde und ich waren voll Auenseiter weil wir "normal" waren, naja normal ist relativ, haben extrem viel Unsinn gemacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## erg42

> ja EMS wollte ich auch machen^^ hoffentlich kommen nicht alle auf die gleiche idee:P sonst kommen wir bei zahnmedizin und pharma nicht mehr rein aber wren bei human reingekommen:P(hauptsache ich hab schlau wie ich bin mein pflegepraktikum schon gemacht-.-)
> ich bin auch jetzt voll aufgeschmissen arbeiten?reisen?


haha so gehts mir auch!  :Meine Meinung:  wenn du ne idee hast kannst ja mal bescheid sagen!

----------


## Julia=)

work and travel in australien^^ trau ich mich aber nicht alleine :Frown:  
animateur hab ich mich jetzt mal belesen wird gesucht in gypten und so (trau ich mich als frau auch nicht alleine^^) und bei den coolen clubs robinson und aldiana etc. glaub ich kaum, dass die wen mit referenz pflegepraktikum und gutem abi nehmen xD wobei ich da eventuell mal ne bewerbung schreiben wollte =/
freiwilligen arbeit bin ich nicht sozial genug fr :Big Grin:  2000 euro bezahlen um in nem kinderheim zu arbeiten irgendwo in den slums (nein danke)

----------


## Sonna

> TMS werde ich auch machen...
> Wo wohnst du denn?


ich wohne in Duisburg

----------


## Sonna

> Wieso bewerbt ihr euch dann nicht an unis die auswahlgesprche durchfhren? Essen, Hannover usw. Ohne mein AWG htte ich auch nirgens nen Platz erhalten


das dumme an der sache ist ja dass man sich fr nur eine uni mit awg bewerben kann und nicht mehrere awgs durchlaufen kann. das wre doch faierer ! ich hab eine uni mit awg an erster stelle genommen aber es war nichts =(

----------


## Sonna

> Tja bei mir siehts hnlich aus. Hab auch 1,7 und das ist dabei rausgekommen:
> 
> Gttingen: kannste knicken, nicht mal an Auswahlgesprch teilgenommen
> 
> Mannheim: 716   GR:  85
> 
> Halle:        1504 Gr: 303
> 
> Kiel:          566   GR: 383
> ...


auch bemerkenswert wie weit man mit der gleichen dn auseinander liegen kann. zb homburg, da bin ich doch iwas mit 1200....

----------


## Sonna

Ich wollte mich auch letztens in der Schweit fr den EMS bewerben. Nur braucht man bei der Bewerbung nicht eine Aufenthaltsgenemingung fr die Schweiz ? 

Wie luft das als Auslnder ? 

vielleicht hat man ja bessere Chancen in der franzsich-sprachigen Schweiz. Dann wrd ich eben auf Franzsich studieren, auch kein Ding  :Smilie: 

Zu Ideen fr eure nhere Zukunft : Wie wre es mit einer Ausbildung ? Das bringt zudem noch Bonus Punkte !

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Ich wollte mich auch letztens in der Schweit fr den EMS bewerben. Nur braucht man bei der Bewerbung nicht eine Aufenthaltsgenemingung fr die Schweiz ? 
> 
> Wie luft das als Auslnder ? 
> 
> vielleicht hat man ja bessere Chancen in der franzsich-sprachigen Schweiz. Dann wrd ich eben auf Franzsich studieren, auch kein Ding 
> 
> Zu Ideen fr eure nhere Zukunft : Wie wre es mit einer Ausbildung ? Das bringt zudem noch Bonus Punkte !


Schweiz kannste knicken. Habe selbst den EMS als deutscher in der Schweiz gemacht und das geht nur:
- wenn deine Eltern Diplomatenstatus haben, dort sesshaft sind oder lngere Jahre dort leben und Geld verdienen und Sie dich nachweislich VOLL untersttzen knnen. Ich war der einzige deutsche von 80 beim Test in Chur, soviel dazu. Siehe hier:
http://www.crus.ch/information-progr...etrangers.html
P.S. war ein super Papier und Schreibstress mit der crus und Uni Zrich bis sie mich zugelassen hatten + Paragraphen lesen und co.. Ich war brigends 1g ;). Niedergelassen = Aufenthaltsbewilligung C-EG, 5 Jahre Daueraufenthalt Schweiz

----------


## erg42

Nur so zur Info ich hab vom EMS in sterreich geredet! brigens: 

Mnchen: GR 752 Mein Rang 1403
Regensburg: noch mieser. 

und das obwohl letztes jahr in NRV noch welche mit 1.7 rein sind  :dagegen:  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## Jumper2010

wann kommen die Auswahlgrenzen online??????????

 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## blabliblub

das glaub ich einfach nich ich hab irgendwie an jeder uni das allerhinterste los gezogen ich bin immer viel nher an denen mit 1,6 als bei denen die auch 1,5 haben wie ich.
in mnchen bin ich zum beispiel auch nur auf rang 1248 und andere mit 1,5 so auf rang 950 oder besser.

----------


## Word

> wann kommen die Auswahlgrenzen online??????????


Auswahlgrenzen im Hochschulverfahren
Wintersemester 2010/11
Stand: 2.  Stufe Hauptverfahren | 23. September 2010:*[weitere Informationen - klick hier]*

----------


## BaSa

Hallo,

knnt mir jemand eine Frage beantworten:

Auswahlgrenzen:
Ulm    50% DN/Beruf : 1,4
         50% DN/Beruf 1,702 

Welche Note ist den mit TMS?

----------


## citizen_erased

So, wollt blo sagen, dass die Bewerberzahlen frs AdH auch online sind.
http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...amt-ws2010.pdf
In Frankfurt haben sich sage und schreibe 4155 (!!) Leute an 2.OP beworben!! Da muss man sich um so mehr freuen, dass man selber genommen wurde (mit 1,7)...
Ich find die ganze Entwicklung schon extrem, dass man mit 1,5 keinen Platz kriegt, ... Wnsch euch noch viel Glck, dass ihr euren Weg findet!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## citizen_erased

> Hallo,
> 
> knnt mir jemand eine Frage beantworten:
> 
> Auswahlgrenzen:
> Ulm    50% DN/Beruf : 1,4
>          50% DN/Beruf 1,702 
> 
> Welche Note ist den mit TMS?


Sorry, habs zu spt gesehen!
Also, die TMS Quote ist die 1,702, wobei der TMS 49 und die DN 51% zhlt.

----------


## BaSa

> Sorry, habs zu spt gesehen!
> Also, die TMS Quote ist die 1,702, wobei der TMS 49 und die DN 51% zhlt.


Danke fr die schnelle Antwort @citizen_erased  :Grinnnss!: 

Htte noch 2 Fragen: (DN 1,7)
1. Wenn ich z.B. eine 1,5 (TMS) schreibe, komme ich in Ulm rein, oder?
2. Wenn ich aber schlechter abschliee, als meine DN, wo werde ich eingestuft (1.Note 1,4 oder 2. Note 1,702).

----------


## peeter91

> das glaub ich einfach nich ich hab irgendwie an jeder uni das allerhinterste los gezogen ich bin immer viel nher an denen mit 1,6 als bei denen die auch 1,5 haben wie ich.
> in mnchen bin ich zum beispiel auch nur auf rang 1248 und andere mit 1,5 so auf rang 950 oder besser.



woher weisst du, dass 1,6er ungefhr ab Rang 1250 kommen? und ist das alles Zufall, wenn alle 1,5 haben, welcher Rang man selbst ist, oder entscheiden innerhalb einer Notenstufe nicht die Zusatzkriterien ber einen eventuell hheren Rang?

----------


## blabliblub

ich wei nur aufgrund von chat eintrgen, dass ich mehr abstand zu 1,5ern hab als zu 1,6ern... und das an jeder meiner unis. daraus schlie ich mal das mein los sehr weit hinten ist. leute die nen dienst geleistet haben kommen weiter vor, aber ansonsten entscheidet tatschlich das los

----------


## priya.kim

@citizen_erased
Wie viele Punkte hattest du mit 1,7 und welchen Rang?
Ich wurde nmlich mit 1,7 bei Frankfurt nicht angenommen.
Ich bin sogar vom Grenzrang nur 2 Pltze weg..... :Traurig:

----------


## citizen_erased

Hatte 453 Punkte und Rang 160 von 360 oder 380, habs mir in der Aufregung nicht genau gemerkt. 2 Rnge entfernt ist natrlich extrem bitter! Ich mein, ein Nachrckverfahren ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen, aber in Frankfurt anscheinend sehr unwahrscheinlich durchs berbuchen :Nixweiss: 

@BaSa
Ja, mit 1,5er TMS wrst du dieses Jahr drin gewesen, aber ob es nchstes Jahr mit den Doppeljahrgngen und Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht noch reicht?! Kann keiner vorhersagen... 
Wenn der TMS die Note verschlechtert, dann wirst du mit der verschlechterten Note in der TMS-Quote und mit der DN in der anderen Quote gefhrt. Gab im Forum schonmal ne grere Diskussion drum.

----------


## BaSa

@citizen_erased
Baden-Wrttemberg hat erst 2012 Doppeljahrgang

Eine kurze bersicht

Doppeljahrgang 2011 
Bayern 
Niedersachsen 

Doppeljahrgang 2012 
Baden-Wrttemberg 
Berlin 

Doppeljahrgang 2013 
Hessen 
Nordrhein-Westfalen 

Doppeljahrgang 2013 
Hessen 
Nordrhein-Westfalen

----------


## Julia=)

juchu endlich kann ich meinen ablehnungsbescheid bei anton lesen =/

----------


## Abitussi10

@ Julia: Warst du eigentlich beim Anwalt, wenn ja - was haben die gesagt???
Gru

----------


## blabliblub

hallo, kann sich jemand erklren wieso die ncs dieses jahr vom 1. bis zum 2. adh fast alle unverndert geblieben sind? in den letzten jahren ist der nc da fast berall um 0,1 oder 0,2 gesunken- wie kann das sein, dass das jetzt auf einmal alles stagniert?

----------


## citizen_erased

> @citizen_erased
> Baden-Wrttemberg hat erst 2012 Doppeljahrgang
> 
> Eine kurze bersicht
> 
> Doppeljahrgang 2011 
> Bayern 
> Niedersachsen 
> 
> ...


So what? Das ist mir alles durchaus bewusst. Aber reichen nicht erstmal zwei so groe Lnder wie Bayern und Niedersachsen?! Oder denkst du, dass sich nur Baden-Wrttemberger in Ulm bewerben? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Schon hier im Forum sind genug Leute mit 1,5/1,6, die auch alle ber den TMS versuchen werden, reinzukommen. Und die haben dann garantiert auch Ulm auf ihrer Liste. Aber ist ja deine Sache, wnsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glck! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## blabliblub

kommt irgendjemand bei hochschulstart am telefon durch? ich habs jetzt schon richtig oft probiert aber kein drandenken. ist das bei euch auch so?

----------


## Medi2009

> kommt irgendjemand bei hochschulstart am telefon durch? ich habs jetzt schon richtig oft probiert aber kein drandenken. ist das bei euch auch so?


Wenn jeder der abgelehnt wurde versucht anzurufen sind das schon 34.000 ... meinste es ist realistisch da dranzukommen ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ist da freitags um die Uhrzeit berhaupt noch jemand?

----------


## IceBrin

heute sind die bis 18:00 uhr da

----------


## Cuba_libre

OK, dann scheints wohl echt Pech zu sein, wenn man nicht durchkommt.

blabliblub, haste es denn mal per Mail probiert? Vielleicht bekommst du da ne "zufriedenstellende" Antwort?

----------


## BaSa

> So what? Das ist mir alles durchaus bewusst. Aber reichen nicht erstmal zwei so groe Lnder wie Bayern und Niedersachsen?! Oder denkst du, dass sich nur Baden-Wrttemberger in Ulm bewerben? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Schon hier im Forum sind genug Leute mit 1,5/1,6, die auch alle ber den TMS versuchen werden, reinzukommen. Und die haben dann garantiert auch Ulm auf ihrer Liste. Aber ist ja deine Sache, wnsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glck!


Ja, du hast auch Recht.
Studierst du schon (DN?)?

----------


## Julia=)

> @ Julia: Warst du eigentlich beim Anwalt, wenn ja - was haben die gesagt???
> Gru


ja ich hatte so ein telefonisches beratungsgesprch.. es ist noch frh genug man klagt sich jetzt studienplatz ein fr das wintersemester fngt aber erst im sommersemester an.. das ganze kostet um die 7000 euro weil man um erfolg zu haben ca 8-12 unis verklagen sollte die chance liegt bei um die 60%

ich werds nicht machen.. das geld wre mir noch egal aber wenn die chance halt nur so gering ist dann ist es genauso wahrscheinlich,dass ich ber den normalen weg nen studienplatz bekomme.. bin momentan etwas durcheinander muss mir das nochmal richtig durch den kopf gehen lassen

----------


## peeter91

Was hats den mit dem Klagen auf sich, wieso klagen?

----------


## Julia=)

klagen weil keinen studienplatz bekommen;)!
udn weil es momentan nicht so aussieht, als ob das zum sommersemester so bleibt ,wie es die letzten jahre war und ich zum sommersemester echt auf jedenfall was festes haben mchte=/wenns dieses jah rberall um 0,1-0,1 runtergeganegn ist,0,2 selten aber wenn man zb bei marburg sieht, dass da ber 200 leute mit 1,5 keinen platz bekommen hab sind es dochverdammt viele die sich wiederbewerben werden

----------


## Medi2009

> Was hats den mit dem Klagen auf sich, wieso klagen?


Schau mal hier: http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=41680

Ein ganzer Thread nur zu diesem Thema ;)

IN aller krze: Man kann eine Uni darauf verklagen, dass sie weniger Pltze bereit stellt, als sie egtl. zur Verfgung stellen knnte. Dann wird berechnet wir viele Pltze die Uni zustzlich anbieten muss und unter den Klgern wird dann gelost wer die PLtze bekommt. 
Aber mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr so sinnvoll, weil die Unis einen dann auch wieder rausklagen knnen (jngstes Bsp.: Dieses Jahr in Hannover wurden 32 Studis in Hannover vor die Tr gesetzt )
Auerdem gibt es auch mehrere hundert Klger fr u.U. weniger als 10 PLtze pro Uni = sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich da ausgelost zu werden.

----------


## peeter91

> Schau mal hier: http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=41680
> 
> Ein ganzer Thread nur zu diesem Thema ;)
> 
> IN aller krze: Man kann eine Uni darauf verklagen, dass sie weniger Pltze bereit stellt, als sie egtl. zur Verfgung stellen knnte. Dann wird berechnet wir viele Pltze die Uni zustzlich anbieten muss und unter den Klgern wird dann gelost wer die PLtze bekommt. 
> Aber mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr so sinnvoll, weil die Unis einen dann auch wieder rausklagen knnen (jngstes Bsp.: Dieses Jahr in Hannover wurden 32 Studis in Hannover vor die Tr gesetzt )
> Auerdem gibt es auch mehrere hundert Klger fr u.U. weniger als 10 PLtze pro Uni = sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich da ausgelost zu werden.


Danke fr die schnelle Antwort!

Hat man eigentlich berhaupt noch eine Chance wenn man 400 Rnge vom Grenzrang entfernt ist im NRV ?

----------


## blabliblub

also wenn du 400 rnge weg bist hast du glaub ich keine chance mehr.
obwohl es nicht unbedingt heit das auch tatschlich 399 leute vor dir sind, weil da auch noch welche enthalten sind die vll schon an einer ihrer hheren op unis angenommen wurden. dieser platz bleibt dann frei und der rang wird dann nich aufgerutscht. also dh. du hast vielleicht gar nich so viele vor dir.

----------


## citizen_erased

> Ja, du hast auch Recht.
> Studierst du schon (DN?)?


Naja bald, hab heute meine Immatrikulationsunterlagen aus Frankfurt gekriegt. :Love:  Bin mit 1,7 durch meine LK- und KPP-Bonuspunkte reingekommen.
Aber wenn ich diesmal wieder nichts bekommen htte, wr ich auch ratlos, wie man sich am besten weiter bewerben sollte, wenn man schon mit 1,5 nichts mehr bekommt... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Julia=)

also zum nachrckverfahren ich hatte gestern einen freundlichen zvsmann :Big Grin:  mal wieder di ebesttigung die mnner sind einfach netter^^ am telefon gehabt der zu mir gesgt hat, dass es ihm leid tut aber ich mir mit 100 leuten vor mir fr dieses jahr keine hoffnungen mehr machen bruchte

----------


## Sonna

> also zum nachrckverfahren ich hatte gestern einen freundlichen zvsmann mal wieder di ebesttigung die mnner sind einfach netter^^ am telefon gehabt der zu mir gesgt hat, dass es ihm leid tut aber ich mir mit 100 leuten vor mir fr dieses jahr keine hoffnungen mehr machen bruchte


das ist alles so wiedersprchlich ! es hat auch schon jmd geschrieben, dass er 130 pltze nachgerckt ist. in wie fern kann man sich denn nun auf diese rnge verlassen ? ich kann es auch nicht glauben, dass ich in HOM nur 0,1 unter DN bin und trotzdem ber 1000 ( !!) Leute vor mir habe. Wie kann das sein? Hoffnungen ??

----------


## laduda

ich habe ein Frage zu dem Grenzrang. Wenn Frankfurt insgesamt 398 Medizinstudienpltze anbietet und im Hauptauswahlverfahren 60 % der Studienpltze vergeben werden, wieso liegt der Grenzrang bei 190 wenn, doch 60 % von 398 238,8 sind?

----------


## konstantin

> das ist alles so wiedersprchlich ! es hat auch schon jmd geschrieben, dass er 130 pltze nachgerckt ist. in wie fern kann man sich denn nun auf diese rnge verlassen ? ich kann es auch nicht glauben, dass ich in HOM nur 0,1 unter DN bin und trotzdem ber 1000 ( !!) Leute vor mir habe. Wie kann das sein? Hoffnungen ??


Wieso nicht? Das Feld ist eben sehr gestaucht, und gerade Homburg geben die Leute als hoehere Ortspraeferenz gerne an, weil dort der NC erfahrungsgemaess mild ist und es keine Vorauswahl gibt.

laduda: Na, weil in der 2. Stufe nur noch die Plaetze verteilt werden, die nach der 1. Stufe noch uebrig geblieben sind.  :Party:

----------


## Sonna

> Wieso nicht? Das Feld ist eben sehr gestaucht, und gerade Homburg geben die Leute als hoehere Ortspraeferenz gerne an, weil dort der NC erfahrungsgemaess mild ist und es keine Vorauswahl gibt.
> 
> laduda: Na, weil in der 2. Stufe nur noch die Plaetze verteilt werden, die nach der 1. Stufe noch uebrig geblieben sind.


also meinst du ich kann mir hoffnungen machen?
ich mein wenn mAnche rnge ja auch doppelt belegt sind...

----------


## hulahopp

> ich habe ein Frage zu dem Grenzrang. Wenn Frankfurt insgesamt 398 Medizinstudienpltze anbietet und im Hauptauswahlverfahren 60 % der Studienpltze vergeben werden, wieso liegt der Grenzrang bei 190 wenn, doch 60 % von 398 238,8 sind?


Wenn du dir diese Listen ansiehst, wirst du noch viel weniger verstehen:

http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...zin-ws2010.pdf

Danach wurden in Frankfurt insgesamt 437 zugelassen (plus Vorabquote von ca. 10 %):
Abiturbeste: 22, Wartezeit 108, AdH 307, Prozente mag ich da gar nicht mehr ausrechnen wegen der unbekannten Vorabquote;

Einen Grenzrang von 190 kann ich mir bei 307 AdH-Zugelassenen berhaupt nicht vorstellen. Angenommen, du hast dich nicht verguckt (und ich auch nicht :hmmm...: ), ist das ganze Verfahren sowas von undurchsichtig. Wegen der geringen NC-nderungen zwischen AdH 1 und 2 glaube ich auch nicht, dass so viele aus den ersten Quoten im August abgesprungen sind, denn das wre die einzig mgliche Erklrung fr diese Zahlendifferenz zwischen 398 tatschlichen und 437 +x errechneten Zulassungen.

----------


## citizen_erased

Wenn ich die 15% Vorabquote richtig in Erinnerung hab, dann wren in Frankfurt ja 398 x 0,85 x 0,60 = 203 AdH-Zulassungen. Also ergibt weder der Grenzrang von 190 (im 1.AdH war er 380) noch diese 307 Zulassungen, die in der ZVS-Statistik stehen, irgendeinen Sinn! brigens ist kein einziger im 2.AdH in Frankfurt nachgerckt, weil hier eine im Forum ist, die sowohl im 1. als auch im 2.AdH direkt hinter dem Grenzrang war. Also passt auch das mit der Verteilung der brig gebliebenen Pltze wies konstantin geschrieben hat nicht...
Wer das erklren kann, kriegt den Ich-hab-die-ZVS-durchschaut-Preis  ::-angel:

----------


## Medi2009

> Wenn ich die 15% Vorabquote richtig in Erinnerung hab, dann wren in Frankfurt ja 398 x 0,85 x 0,60 = 203 AdH-Zulassungen. Also ergibt weder der Grenzrang von 190 (im 1.AdH war er 380) noch diese 307 Zulassungen, die in der ZVS-Statistik stehen, irgendeinen Sinn! brigens ist kein einziger im 2.AdH in Frankfurt nachgerckt, weil hier eine im Forum ist, die sowohl im 1. als auch im 2.AdH direkt hinter dem Grenzrang war. Also passt auch das mit der Verteilung der brig gebliebenen Pltze wies konstantin geschrieben hat nicht...
> Wer das erklren kann, kriegt den Ich-hab-die-ZVS-durchschaut-Preis


Ihr vergesst, dass manche Pltz von vornherein belegt sind, durch Leute die letztes Jahr einen Dienst geleistet haben. Da die "Dienst" Pltze aber bereits zusammen mit Abibesten- und WZ-Quote verteilt werden ensprciht der AdH Grenzrang schon mal nicht der Anzahl an PLtzen die neu verteilt werden...

----------


## lio

Ich hab mit 1,4 ja auch keinen Platz bekommen (jaja, ich wei, meine Schuld, ich hab mich falsch beworben, aber auch Lospech - hatte mit nem Platz in Bonn gerechnet, aber selbst da sind noch 110 Leute vor mir). Jetzt bin ich am berlegen, wie ich die Zeit bis zum Sommersemester berbrcke. Die Bewerbungsfristen fr die meisten Fcher sind ja schon abgelaufen, aber fr Chemie oder Mathe knnte ich mich ja noch einschreiben. Ein Fachstudienwechsel nach einem Semester sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein (oder doch?), aber was passiert, wenn ich im Nachrckverfahren doch noch einen Studienplatz bekomme? Einfach wieder exmatrikulieren und fr Medizin immatrikulieren? Oder verliere ich den Anspruch auf den Medizinstudienplatz im WS 2010/11, wenn ich mich fr ein anderes Fach immatrikuliere?

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ lio:

Du knntest auch ein wenig Geld verdienen und was frs Studium zurcklegen. Oder willst du jetzt unbedingt anfangen zu studieren?

----------


## Julia=)

mh also bei ber hundert pltzen  :Frown:  musst du dir glaub ich gar keine gedanken ber das nachrckverfahren machen zumindest nachdem was mir gesagt wurde bei der zvs=/

----------


## lio

> @ lio:
> 
> Du knntest auch ein wenig Geld verdienen und was frs Studium zurcklegen. Oder willst du jetzt unbedingt anfangen zu studieren?


Hm, ja, Geld verdienen ist auch ne Option, aber ich hab mich halt echt aufs Studieren gefreut. Ob ich jetzt nochmal nach Berlin gehe und da studiere, gnstig wohne und auf 400-Basis arbeite oder nach Mnchen zurckziehe und da mehr verdiene, dafr aber Wahnsinnsmieten zahle, ist irgendwie auch egal. Auerdem htte mein Vater auch nicht den Stress mit dem Kindergeld (obwohl es angeblich reicht, den ZVS-Ablehnungsbescheid vorzulegen!?).

@Julia=) Ich rechne nicht wirklich damit, deshalb will ich ja was anderes machen... Anderseits ist der NC in Kln in den letzten Jahren immer von 1,3 auf 1,6 im 1. NRV gesunken, deshalb hab ich die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben =/

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> mh also bei ber hundert pltzen  musst du dir glaub ich gar keine gedanken ber das nachrckverfahren machen zumindest nachdem was mir gesagt wurde bei der zvs=/


Was hattest du denn fr einen Rang? Meiner ist mit 1,5 und ohne Dienst 447 (Grenzrang 123). Ist es also richtig, dass fr das NRV die Rnge nicht mehr neu gelost werden? Weil dann habe ich einfach verdammtes Lospech gehabt, wenn ich soweit vom Grenzrang entfernt bin.

----------


## Julia=)

fr das nachrckverfahre wird so wie ich das verstanden hab nicht mehr gelost.. ich wundere mich auch sehr ber diesen wert in kln.. daran hatte ich mich bis gestern auch geklammert-.-
 ich bin bei kln 270  bei marburg um die 100
und ja sonst noch mehr mit 1,5 hatte wohl auch ziemliches pech

----------


## Julia=)

um die 270 entfernt;)

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Aber das kann doch irgendwie nicht sein:
Wenn man letztes WS noch mit 1,6 im NRV drin war, und der NC in 2. Stufe AdH AUCH 1,3 wie jetzt war, dann verstehe ich nicht, wie die von der ZVS sagen knnen, dass man es dieses Jahr (mit gleichem NC im AdH 2. Stufe) mit 1,5 komplett vergessen kann im NRV. Ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft.

----------


## lio

> fr das nachrckverfahre wird so wie ich das verstanden hab nicht mehr gelost.. ich wundere mich auch sehr ber diesen wert in kln.. daran hatte ich mich bis gestern auch geklammert-.-
>  ich bin bei kln 270  bei marburg um die 100 und ja sonst noch mehr mit 1,5 hatte wohl auch ziemliches pech


Wenn die Rnge nicht nochmal gelost werden, kann ich dich beruhigen - in Kln hattest du richtig Glck und bist ganz vorne bei den 1,5ern. Ich bin mit 1,4 251 Pltze vom Grenzrang entfernt. Ich hoff einfach, dass die 1,3er und 1,4er vor uns alle ne Zulassung an ner niedrigeren OP erhalten haben.

----------


## Jumper2010

ich will nicht mehr, ich mag nicht mehr...... :Wand: 

ich glaub ich bewerb mich nchstes Jahr in Ungarn, auch wenn es teuer ist.....irgendwie wird das Geld schon wieder reinkommen

aber lieber dort ( und Schulden ) als gar nicht

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja bei mir gehts jetzt wieder...bin zwar auch ziemlich gefrustet aber ich hab mich jetzt entschieden es nchstes Jahr in Mannheim und Freiburg mit Ausbildungsbonus und TMS zu probieren...wenn das dann auch nix wird dreh ich echt durch!!!!!!!

 :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Oh man...Magdeburg: Grenzrang: 81. Mein Rang: 83... Das nervt mich glaube ich noch mehr, als wenn ich jetzt 100 Rnge weg wre... Mal sehen, ob es in MD ein NRV gibt, ansonsten spiele ich eben noch ein Jahr Krankenschwester, hab mich ja schon dran gewhnt. -.-

----------


## nostalgia

> ich will nicht mehr, ich mag nicht mehr......
> 
> ich glaub ich bewerb mich nchstes Jahr in Ungarn, auch wenn es teuer ist.....irgendwie wird das Geld schon wieder reinkommen
> 
> aber lieber dort ( und Schulden ) als gar nicht


ich glaub ich auch.
wei nur noch nicht, wie ich das meinen eltern verklickern soll 

ich fhl mich irgendwie so richtig verhhnt von schei-hss, wenn ich mir die zulassungsgrenzen anguck  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Oh man...Magdeburg: Grenzrang: 81. Mein Rang: 83... Das nervt mich glaube ich noch mehr, als wenn ich jetzt 100 Rnge weg wre... Mal sehen, ob es in MD ein NRV gibt, ansonsten spiele ich eben noch ein Jahr Krankenschwester, hab mich ja schon dran gewhnt. -.-


Was mich total anpisst ist, dass ich dieses Jahr mit Dienst weiter vom Grenzrang weg bin als letztes Jahr ohne Dienst. Frag mich echt warum ich fast ein Jahr fr einen Hungerlohn gearbeitet hab um den Bonus zu bekommen, wenns mir eh nix gebracht hat. Hab das Gefhl, dass ich immer dem NC hinterher renne. Als ich mit dem Abi angefangen hab wars 1,8 als ich Abi hatte 1,7 mit D dann hab ich Dienst gemacht und jetzt ist es 1,6...Ich komm mir da auch so ein bisschen von dem System verarscht vor.

----------


## Asclepia

Genauso wie bei den Wartesemestern, 2006 waren es 8, die habe jetzt 2010 und zur Zeit sind es 12 WS die man bentigt  :hmmm...:  Aber mittlerweile werde ich friedlicher, ich warte einfach ab, ndern kann man es nicht, so ist es halt. Den Rest schafft man auch noch. 

Nicht aufregen, dann macht halt den TMS, eine Ausbildung oder man muss etwas warten.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Genauso wie bei den Wartesemestern, 2006 waren es 8, die habe jetzt 2010 und zur Zeit sind es 12 WS die man bentigt  Aber mittlerweile werde ich friedlicher, ich warte einfach ab, ndern kann man es nicht, so ist es halt. Den Rest schafft man auch noch. 
> 
> Nicht aufregen, dann macht halt den TMS, eine Ausbildung oder man muss etwas warten.


Mich triffts jetzt auch nicht so hart. Ich hab schon ne Ausbildung vorm Abi gemacht und werde nchstes Jahr den TMS machen und mich fr Mannheim und Freiburg bewerben. Ich hoffe dass der TMS gut genug fr Mannheim wird, das ist nicht so weit von mir weg und ich bruchte erst mal nicht umziehen. Nach Mannheim fahre ich etwas ber eine Stunde mit dem Auto sowie mit dem ICE. 
Mal was ganz anderes...gibt es Wohnheime die Tierhaltung erlauben?

----------


## Asclepia

Ich habe auch 2 Kaninchen, aber warum in ein Wohnheim? Ich suche mir dann ne kleine Wohnung... Kriterien: einen Balkon und einen Stellplatz frs Auto  ::-winky:  Freue mich schon wenn es soweit ist, wer hat schon 6 Jahre Vorfreude?!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich habe auch 2 Kaninchen, aber warum in ein Wohnheim? Ich suche mir dann ne kleine Wohnung... Kriterien: einen Balkon und einen Stellplatz frs Auto  Freue mich schon wenn es soweit ist, wer hat schon 6 Jahre Vorfreude?!


Naja ich hab hier ne Wohnung und die will ich eigentlich auch behalten. Fr eine 2. Wohnung kann ich hstens 200-250 ausgeben und das wird fr eine normale Wohnung eher knapp. Da ich eh nicht so der WG Mensch bin, werd ich wenn berhaupt mir dann ein Wohnheim Apa.suchen wo halt auch die Katze mit kann. 
Aber falls ich in Mannheim rein komme werd ich wohl jeden Tag fahren. Bei allen anderen Unis z.b Freiburg msste ich dann umziehen.

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ fallen:

wobei man zumindest beim Auto bedenken sollte, wenn man nach Mannheim fhrt, dass man unheimlich viel Sprit braucht auf Dauer gesehen und man die Tatsache nicht vergessen sollte, dass man noch nen Parkplatz bruchte. Da kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass es ums Klinikum rum net sehr rosig aussieht auer man steht irgendwo mit Parkscheibe und rennt alle 2 Stunden drehen, im Klinikumsparkhaus, das auch sein Geld pro Tag kostet oder man stellt sich irgendwoanders hin, wo man abgeschleppt werden knnte, wenn die Politessen unterwegs sind.
Und die zwei Stunden am Tag, die zur An- und Heimfahrt anfallen, knnte man auch anderweitig nutzen. Soll nur ein Denkanreiz sein, keine Kritik!!
Aber das liegt eh alles noch, falls es mit MA klappen wrde, ein knappes Jahr in der Zukunft.

----------


## Asclepia

Auf 1 Stunde Fahrzeit htte ich wenig Lust. Die Zeit, Benzinkosten und dann auch noch eine Zweitwohnung...ziemlich teuer! Mich nervt so schon die 45-mintige Fahrt zur Arbeit.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @ fallen:
> 
> wobei man zumindest beim Auto bedenken sollte, wenn man nach Mannheim fhrt, dass man unheimlich viel Sprit braucht auf Dauer gesehen und man die Tatsache nicht vergessen sollte, dass man noch nen Parkplatz bruchte. Da kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass es ums Klinikum rum net sehr rosig aussieht auer man steht irgendwo mit Parkscheibe und rennt alle 2 Stunden drehen, im Klinikumsparkhaus, das auch sein Geld pro Tag kostet oder man stellt sich irgendwoanders hin, wo man abgeschleppt werden knnte, wenn die Politessen unterwegs sind.
> Und die zwei Stunden am Tag, die zur An- und Heimfahrt anfallen, knnte man auch anderweitig nutzen. Soll nur ein Denkanreiz sein, keine Kritik!!
> Aber das liegt eh alles noch, falls es mit MA klappen wrde, ein knappes Jahr in der Zukunft.


Ich hab ja auch noch die Zug Option. Da muss ich aber vorher nach Homburg an den Bahnhof fahren und soweit ich wei gillt das VRN Sem. Erweiterungticket dort nur in Ausnahmefllen. Da hab ich aber noch nicht so durchgeblickt. Am Besten wrs natrlich mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft. Aber bis dort hin habe ich noch lange Zeit um mir Gedanken zu machen. 
Naja und ich will da ja eh nur 2 Jahre bleiben und dann nach Homburg tauschen. Da drfte sich schon ein Tauschpartner finden.... 

Kennt sich Jemand von euch mit den Wohnheimen in Mannheim und Freiburg aus? Gibt es da welche mit Zimmer ink. Kochecke und Bad? Was kosten die so? Wie siehts dort mit Tieren aus?

----------


## Cuba_libre

In Mannheim ist es so, dass man bers Studentenwerk Mannheim kein Zimmer mehr bekommen kann seit diesem Semester und zwar weil wir ja zur Uni HD gehren und die Uni Mannheim die Zimmer fr die eigenen Studenten braucht (laut einer aus meinem Semester, die dort noch wohnt, haben die derzeit fr die Studenten der Uni Mannheim ellenlange Wartelisten fr den 1.10.) und daher haben wohl alle Mannheimer Mediziner eine Ablehnung bekommen und die, die noch in den Wohnheimen wohnen, drfen nur noch bis Vertragsende drin wohnen und mssen sich dann was neues suchen.

Edit: Wo die neuen Erstis jetzt untergekommen sind kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> In Mannheim ist es so, dass man bers Studentenwerk Mannheim kein Zimmer mehr bekommen kann seit diesem Semester und zwar weil wir ja zur Uni HD gehren und die Uni Mannheim die Zimmer fr die eigenen Studenten braucht (laut einer aus meinem Semester, die dort noch wohnt, haben die derzeit fr die Studenten der Uni Mannheim ellenlange Wartelisten fr den 1.10.) und daher haben wohl alle Mannheimer Mediziner eine Ablehnung bekommen und die, die noch in den Wohnheimen wohnen, drfen nur noch bis Vertragsende drin wohnen und mssen sich dann was neues suchen.


Oh das ist ja total bescheuert... Wie siehts denn sonst so mit 1 Zimmer Apartments aus, bekommt man dort was fr 250?
Mal noch ne Frage zum Studium. Um wieviel Uhr fngt denn da meistens morgens die Uni an. Ich hab mal geschaut wie der Zug fhrt und ich wre so um 7.50 am Bahnhof. Laut Routenplaner sind das 10 Gehminuten bis zur Uni. 
Aber das mit den Wohnheimen kann ja nchstes Jahr wieder ganz anders sein. Und vor allem msste ich mir ja nicht sofort ne Wohnung suchen.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Wenn die Rnge nicht nochmal gelost werden, kann ich dich beruhigen - in Kln hattest du richtig Glck und bist ganz vorne bei den 1,5ern. Ich bin mit 1,4 251 Pltze vom Grenzrang entfernt. Ich hoff einfach, dass die 1,3er und 1,4er vor uns alle ne Zulassung an ner niedrigeren OP erhalten haben.


Ja, ich habe auch 1,5 und hab dann wohl mit 324 einfach nur Lospech gehabt, was eine *******!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Also ich bezweifel, dass die wieder Zimmer fr Mannheimer Medis vergeben werden, auch nchstes oder bernchstes Semester. Die haben einfach nen riesigen Zulauf.
Was Ein-Zimmer-Appartements kosten wei ich nicht genau, wohne in Hotel-Mama ^^ Bzw ich wei, dass der Freund meiner Schwester fr seins etwas ber 300 Euro bezahlt.
hm, 10 Minuten zu Fu? Mit der Straenbahn vielleicht. Wir sind ja nicht in der Uni Mannheim sondern in der Alten Brauerei am Klinikum (schau am besten mal nach der Haltestelle "Bibienastrae"), das hab ich noch nie so schnell geschafft. Whrend der Ausbildung hab ichs mal in knapp 20 Minuten von der MTA-Schule an den Bhf geschafft... und das Lehrgebude der Vorklinik ist noch ma n ganzes Stck weiter weg. 
Im ersten Studienjahr gehts meist um 9.15 los. Es gibt aber auch Vorlesungen,die um 8.15 losgehen. Und ab Modul 2, wenn die Objektseminare anfangen, gehen die um 8 Uhr los.

----------


## Julia=)

haha ne in kln sinds ber 400 leute bei mir die davor sind =/ 
also macht ihr euch jetz tberhaupt noch hoffnugen frs nachrckverfahre oder nicht`? ich denke dass die listen ja schon bereinigt sind also sind ja wirkolich 100 leute vor einem bzw 400:/ di emssen ja erstmal irgendwo angenommen werden im nachrckverfahren  :Frown:  
und ich wei nicht mehr wer es war ,aht von ner zvstuse ja auch gesagt bekommen,dass es dieses jahr fast kein nachrckverfahren geben wird wiel die alle berbucht haben...
ich gehe jetzt fr vier monate nach england, muss vor dem ganzen mist hier flchten

----------


## Kensington

Habe auch nichts bekommen. Werde jetzt erstmal weiterstudieren und dann es im SS wieder probieren.

----------


## lio

sind die listen wirklich schon bereinigt? kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, es wird doch nicht noch 270 leute mit 1,4 geben, die in kln auf nen platz hoffen. irgendwer muss doch die ganzen pltze in dsseldorf und bonn besetzen!? da hat der NC ja auch total angezogen.
ich hab mir auch berlegt, ein halbes jahr nach london zu gehen und dort zu arbeiten. war mir aber zu heikel mit kindergeld & versicherungen.
hab mich jetzt aber fr chemie in wrzburg eingeschrieben. der stundenplan ist der wahnsinn (montag bis freitag fnf (!) stunden praktikum, dazu natrlich die ganzen vorlesungen). naja, ein halbes jahr werd ich das schon durchhalten, frs sommersemester wird 1,4 doch reichen. vielleicht sind die wrzburger profs so nett und erkennen mir ein paar scheine als quivalent an  :grrrr....:

----------


## Medi2009

> sind die listen wirklich schon bereinigt? kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, es wird doch nicht noch 270 leute mit 1,4 geben, die in kln auf nen platz hoffen. irgendwer muss doch die ganzen pltze in dsseldorf und bonn besetzen!? da hat der NC ja auch total angezogen.
> ich hab mir auch berlegt, ein halbes jahr nach london zu gehen und dort zu arbeiten. war mir aber zu heikel mit kindergeld & versicherungen.
> hab mich jetzt aber fr chemie in wrzburg eingeschrieben. der stundenplan ist der wahnsinn (montag bis freitag fnf (!) stunden praktikum, dazu natrlich die ganzen vorlesungen). naja, ein halbes jahr werd ich das schon durchhalten, frs sommersemester wird 1,4 doch reichen. vielleicht sind die wrzburger profs so nett und erkennen mir ein paar scheine als quivalent an


Nein die Listen sind noch nicht bereinigt, wre ja auch unlogisch. Denn die Leute die jetzt zum AdH2 ihre Zusage erhalten haben belegen noch berall wo sie sich beworben haben die Rnge und  knnen jetzt erst aus den Listen gestrichen werden. Die Listen werden nach dem *30.September* bereinigt, weil dann ja auch erste die Annahmefrist endet.
Ich bin mir sicher dass noch viele einen Platz erhalten werden, zB pendeln sich die NRW Unis Aachen,Kln,Dsseldorf und Bonn immer zwischen 1,5 und 1,6 ein.

----------


## Julia=)

und was ist mit der berbuchung?? die haben doch im zweiten adh auch berbucht..zumindest steht das bei zb der uni hamburg auf der seite.. dass dadurch zumeist gar kein nachrckverfahren zu stande kommen wrde

----------


## Medi2009

> und was ist mit der berbuchung?? die haben doch im zweiten adh auch berbucht..zumindest steht das bei zb der uni hamburg auf der seite.. dass dadurch zumeist gar kein nachrckverfahren zu stande kommen wrde


Link bitte...

Sowas wie "berbuchung" gibt es mMn nicht. Fr mein Verstndnis wrde das bedeuten, die Unis verschicken mehr Zulassungen als es PLtze gibt und dann hoffen sie darauf, dass dann so viele Zusagen wie es Pltze gibt. Bei einem so stark nachgefragten Studiengang wie Medizin wird es wohl kaum jemanden geben der seinen Platz einfach nicht antritt.

Die Uni Hamburg ist aber eine OP1 Uni, d.h. nur Leute die Hamburg auf 1 gesetzt haben knnen auch dahin. Das heit alle die nach Hamburg gekommen sind konnten sich im Verfahren ohnehin nicht mehr verbesseren, das heit auch es gibt keine Rangpltze von Leuten die schon einen Platz woanders haben. Deswegen kann auch niemand aus den Listen gestrichen werden und es kann auch keiner Nachrcken. (Nur noch falls jemand den PLatz nicht antritt)

Das gilt fr alle Op1 Unis, dort gibt's idR kein NRV bzw. es tut sich so gut wir gar nix. (Es werden nur die PLtze frei von Leuten die wegen ihrem Dienst, den Platz nciht antreten knnen)

Wohingegen bei Unis die OP1-OP6 akzeptieren idR extrem viel nachgerckt wird ( Letztes Jahr jemand ausm Forum ber 400 Rnge in MUC) weil dort sehr viele Leute noch in den Ranglisten auftauchen, die woanders einen PLatz haben und erst zum NRV werden diese Leute aus den Listen gestrichen.

----------


## Julia=)

Unter dem Begriff "berbuchung" ist zu verstehen, da aufgrund der Kenntnis der Verzichtsquoten aus den Vorjahren bereits im Hauptverfahren (also vor dem Nachrckverfahren) mehr Studienpltze vergeben werden als rechnerisch vorhanden sind; verzichten dann genau so viele BewerberInnen, wie angenommen, knnte ein Nachrckverfahren entfallen. Der Vorteil hoher berbuchungsquoten liegt also darin, da die Studienpltze schnell vergeben werden und das Zulassungsverfahren rechtzeitig mit Semesterbeginn abgeschlossen werden kann. Ein Nachteil knnte natrlich sein, da mehr Pltze vergeben werden als vorhanden sind, dann nmlich, wenn die Verzichtsrate kleiner als angenommen ist.

das ist jetzt von der seite in hamburg zb.. und genau das gleiche wurde hier gepostet als eine information zum nachrckverfahren allgemein von der zvs.. finde ich jetzt leider nicht wieder.. und mir wurde am telefon ja auch gesagt wenn ich 100 rnge weg bin da brucht ich mich gar keine hoffnung mehr machen fr das nachrckverfahren... aber selbst zu leuten die nur 5 rnge weg sind wurde gesagt, dass es schlecht aussieht.. wegen den berbuchungen halt

----------


## freakobob

kennt jemand werte von op 2 unis, wie viele da so nachrcken..vll aus dem letzten jahr aus mannheim?!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Zu Mannheim kann ich nur sagen, dass ich von drei Leuten wei. Einer kam in meine Seminargruppe und zwei weitere haben einen Tag in meinem Seminar verbracht, weil sie noch nicht wussten wo sie hin mussten. 
Ob es noch weitere gibt, wei ich leider nicht.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Nein die Listen sind noch nicht bereinigt, wre ja auch unlogisch. Denn die Leute die jetzt zum AdH2 ihre Zusage erhalten haben belegen noch berall wo sie sich beworben haben die Rnge und  knnen jetzt erst aus den Listen gestrichen werden. Die Listen werden nach dem *30.September* bereinigt, weil dann ja auch erste die Annahmefrist endet.
> Ich bin mir sicher dass noch viele einen Platz erhalten werden, zB pendeln sich die NRW Unis Aachen,Kln,Dsseldorf und Bonn immer zwischen 1,5 und 1,6 ein.


Medi2009, schn, dass du uns hier noch Mut machst, ernsthaft, das tut echt gut, einen Klner zu haben, der auch bers NRV reingekommen ist, und uns deswegen hier gut Tipps geben kann.
Jeden Tag fahre ich zum Dienst in die Uniklinik, da habe ich dich bestimmt schonmal gesehen, fallst du auch mit der Bahn kommst  :hmmm...: 

Wenn du jetzt ins Dritte kommst, hast du ja makro. Anatomie. Ich hab da in dem Institut fr Anatomie in der 11. Klasse Schulpraktikum gemacht, uerst nett der Direktor. Also die Vorlesung Bewegungsapparat macht er auch, er ist wie so ein richtiger Erzhlopa...

LG  :hmmm...:

----------


## Abitussi10

also ich hab morgen frh einen Termin beim Anwalt...

In Halle war die Grenze im 2. AdH bei 752 und ich hab 758 (bzw. 778 falls die mein Latein, weils mndlich war, dazuzhlen)!!! 

Und einen Beschwerdebrief werde ich auch an die ZVS schreiben! Die sollten Leute, die kein "Standard-Abi" haben, nicht benachteiligen! Der zweite Bildungsweg war schon hart genug! Mein Gott, ich hab mein Abi whrend einem Vollzeit-Job nachgeholt! Und nun werde ich dafr auch noch bestraft - nein danke!

Sie hren von meinen Anwalt  :Top:

----------


## hulahopp

Vergiss nicht die Widerspruchsfrist einzuhalten. Ist glaube ich der 1. Oktober und vermutlich gilt das Eingangsdatum.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> also ich hab morgen frh einen Termin beim Anwalt...
> 
> In Halle war die Grenze im 2. AdH bei 752 und ich hab 758 (bzw. 778 falls die mein Latein, weils mndlich war, dazuzhlen)!!! 
> 
> Und einen Beschwerdebrief werde ich auch an die ZVS schreiben! Die sollten Leute, die kein "Standard-Abi" haben, nicht benachteiligen! Der zweite Bildungsweg war schon hart genug! Mein Gott, ich hab mein Abi whrend einem Vollzeit-Job nachgeholt! Und nun werde ich dafr auch noch bestraft - nein danke!
> 
> Sie hren von meinen Anwalt


Gute Idee...Ich bekomm deswegen ja auch nirgendwo nen LK Bonus.... total Banane. Wie ist dass denn bei dir bei der DN Berechnung, zhlen da alle Fcher mit? Bei mir wird Reli einfach nicht mitgerechnet...find ich auch ziemlich Sch****.

----------


## Abitussi10

einen Monat nach erhalt des Ablehnungsbescheides muss des beim Verwaltungsgericht eingehen...

----------


## Julia=)

> einen Monat nach erhalt des Ablehnungsbescheides muss des beim Verwaltungsgericht eingehen...


ich wnsch dir alles gute.. hoffentlich erreichst du was :Smilie:  und krass abi neben dem beruf :Top:

----------


## Abitussi10

@ fallen: Bei mir zhlen alle noten mit...
Ich berichte dann mal morgen, was der Herr Rechtsanwalt gesagt hat und vorallem wie hoch sich die Kosten belaufen werden... Hoffentlich wirds net zu teuer....

----------


## fallenangel30487

> einen Monat nach erhalt des Ablehnungsbescheides muss des beim Verwaltungsgericht eingehen...


Ja ich wei. Aber bei mir wird das nix bringen. Msste dann erst eine Klage beim Land RLP einreichen, ass halt Reli zur DN zhlt. Dann htte ich 1,6 + D, aber das ist alles nicht so einfach. Vor allem wei ich auch nicht ob dann meine DN Rckwirkend noch gendert werden kann. 


Ist es in Bayern in der BOS eigentlich auch so dass Reli und Sport nicht zur DN zhlen auch wenn man die Fcher hat und ganz normal Klausuren schreibt? Wir knnen sogar wegen Reli durchfallen, aber zur DN zhlts trotzdem nicht...
Ich versteh echt net warum das nicht zhlt!!!

----------


## Abitussi10

also bei uns beim Externenabi in Hessen zhlt alles in die DN - allerdings mit unterschiedlicher gewichtung. Du kannst Reli nur mndlich prfen lassen und daher wird es nur mit dem Faktor 4 berechnet. Dagegen werden jedoch z.b. LK-Ergebnisse mit 13 multipliziert^^ Also zhlt es dennoch nur relativ bescheiden mit...

----------


## Medi2009

> also ich hab morgen frh einen Termin beim Anwalt...
> 
> In Halle war die Grenze im 2. AdH bei 752 und ich hab 758 (bzw. 778 falls die mein Latein, weils mndlich war, dazuzhlen)!!! 
> 
> Und einen Beschwerdebrief werde ich auch an die ZVS schreiben! Die sollten Leute, die kein "Standard-Abi" haben, nicht benachteiligen! Der zweite Bildungsweg war schon hart genug! Mein Gott, ich hab mein Abi whrend einem Vollzeit-Job nachgeholt! Und nun werde ich dafr auch noch bestraft - nein danke!
> 
> Sie hren von meinen Anwalt


Lohnt sich nicht, Halle hat OP1-OP3 = es werden viele Pltze belegt von Leuten die an Op1 oder Op2 zugelassen worden sind. Du bekommst 100% ne Zulassung am 6.Oktober.
Du musst dem Anwalt also keine Euronen in den Rachen werfen. Und auerdem dauern die Verfahren mitunter seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange. Es gibt Leute die *jetzt noch* auf die Ergebnisse der Klagen vom WS09/10 warten...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> also bei uns beim Externenabi in Hessen zhlt alles in die DN - allerdings mit unterschiedlicher gewichtung. Du kannst Reli nur mndlich prfen lassen und daher wird es nur mit dem Faktor 4 berechnet. Dagegen werden jedoch z.b. LK-Ergebnisse mit 13 multipliziert^^ Also zhlt es dennoch nur relativ bescheiden mit...


In der BOS ist das alles ein bisschen einfacher *g*
Wir hatten halt als Kernfach Mathe, Deutsch, Englisch und Pdagogik und in den Fchern auch Abi. Da wurden die Vornote und die Abinote 50 - 50 gewertet. Die Grundfcher waren Bio, Soz, Psychologie, Franz und Reli. 
Das zhlt einfach die Note von den Klausuren, Mitarbeit usw. 
Am Ende werden alle Endnoten (auer eben Reli und Sport, aber Sport hatten wir nicht) zusammen gezhlt und geteilt. Das ist dann die DN. 
Mndliche Prfung hatten wir sowieso nur wenn wir zw. 2 Noten gestanden haben oder eben freiwillig.

----------


## Abitussi10

@ medi2009 - warum bist du dir da so sicher???? ich bin in homburg 70 pltze vom grenzrang entfernt und das ist noch das naheste  :Frown: 

@ fallen: beim externenabi ist das relativ kompliziert... du wirst in 8 fchern geprft. 4 schriftlich, 4 mndlich. Ich hatte schriftlich: Deutsch LK, Bio LK, Mathe GK, Geschichte GK und mndlich Chemie, Wirtschaft, Latein und Englisch. Dann werden die LKs mal 13 genommen, die GKs mal 10 und die mndlichen Fcher mal 4 - die Punkte zusammen ergeben dann ie entsprechende DN auf der 900er Skala.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @ medi2009 - warum bist du dir da so sicher???? ich bin in homburg 70 pltze vom grenzrang entfernt und das ist noch das naheste 
> 
> @ fallen: beim externenabi ist das relativ kompliziert... du wirst in 8 fchern geprft. 4 schriftlich, 4 mndlich. Ich hatte schriftlich: Deutsch LK, Bio LK, Mathe GK, Geschichte GK und mndlich Chemie, Wirtschaft, Latein und Englisch. Dann werden die LKs mal 13 genommen, die GKs mal 10 und die mndlichen Fcher mal 4 - die Punkte zusammen ergeben dann ie entsprechende DN auf der 900er Skala.


Oh ok das ist echt kompliziert. 
Naja mich rgert es schon, dass ich mich in Reli fr ne 15 angestrengt habe und so kurz vorm Abi nach der letzten Klausurn kamen die dann tschebtsch...Reli zhlt nicht zur DN.... was glaubst du wie sauer wir alle waren. Wenn ich das vorher gewusste htte, htte ich die Zeit besser fr andere Fcher genutzt oder wr gar nicht erst in den Reliunterricht gegangen.

----------


## Abitussi10

> was glaubst du wie sauer wir alle waren. Wenn ich das vorher gewusste htte, htte ich die Zeit besser fr andere Fcher genutzt oder wr gar nicht erst in den Reliunterricht gegangen.


das glaub ich dir - das ist echt sehr, sehr, sehr bescheiden...

----------


## Inelein

Medi2009: dir ist schon klar, dass zwischen Stufe 1 und 2 im AdH teilweise nichtmal um einen Rangplatz "nachgerckt" wurde? Und das telefonisch bereits mehrere ZVS-Mitarbeiter die Aussage getroffen haben, dass dieses Jahr einfach zu stark berbucht wurde. Ich wrde mich auf gar keinen Fall auf das NRV verlassen, ich wei nicht inwieweit das interne Verfahren bei der ZVS gendert wurde seit letztem Jahr, fest steht aber, dass die fast zu vernachlssigenden Unterschiede zwischen Stufe 1 und Stufe 2 (was im Gegensatz zum letzten WiSe steht) einen Grund haben mssen. Ob es nun bereits (entgegen dem allgemeinen Konsens) bereinigte Ranglisten sind, doppelte Belegung der Rnge, berbuchung oder was auch immer. Daher wre ich sehr vorsichtig zu glauben, dass das NRV von den sichtbaren Auswirkungen her, genauso wie immer abluft...

----------


## Julia=)

> Medi2009: dir ist schon klar, dass zwischen Stufe 1 und 2 im AdH teilweise nichtmal um einen Rangplatz "nachgerckt" wurde? Und das telefonisch bereits mehrere ZVS-Mitarbeiter die Aussage getroffen haben, dass dieses Jahr einfach zu stark berbucht wurde. Ich wrde mich auf gar keinen Fall auf das NRV verlassen, ich wei nicht inwieweit das interne Verfahren bei der ZVS gendert wurde seit letztem Jahr, fest steht aber, dass die fast zu vernachlssigenden Unterschiede zwischen Stufe 1 und Stufe 2 (was im Gegensatz zum letzten WiSe steht) einen Grund haben mssen. Ob es nun bereits (entgegen dem allgemeinen Konsens) bereinigte Ranglisten sind, doppelte Belegung der Rnge, berbuchung oder was auch immer. Daher wre ich sehr vorsichtig zu glauben, dass das NRV von den sichtbaren Auswirkungen her, genauso wie immer abluft...


ich hab das alles so wie du verstanden..

----------


## Abitussi10

> ich hab das alles so wie du verstanden..


ich versteh gar nix mehr hahahahaha  :Wand:

----------


## blabliblub

also ich wrde nix darauf geben was die zvs mitarbeiter gesagt haben. da sagt sowieso jeder was anderes. bei mir war das auf jeden fall so. 
an den 1-6. op unis rcken sicher noch viele nach.

----------


## Sonna

Ich wrde so gerne wissen, auf wen oder was man sich nun verlassen kann. Einerseits liest man, dass es Nachrcker mit 400 Pltzen gab und von 1,4 im ADH auf 1,6 im 1. NRV und so was und dann wiederum dass man sich schon bei 1 Pltzen keine Hoffnungen mehr machen braucht.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Ich wrde so gerne wissen, auf wen oder was man sich nun verlassen kann. Einerseits liest man, dass es Nachrcker mit 400 Pltzen gab und von 1,4 im ADH auf 1,6 im 1. NRV und so was und dann wiederum dass man sich schon bei 1 Pltzen keine Hoffnungen mehr machen braucht.


Genauso gehts mir auch, Sonna  :hmmm...: 
Willst du auch nach Kln?
Ich bin echt froh, dass hier Leute sind, die von den gleichen Gedanken geqult werden wie ich...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Man kann sich auf nichts verlassen, das einzige was man tun kann ist abwarten und sehen was passiert. 
Keiner hat hier ne Kristallkugel oder sonstwas und kann voraussehen ob es ein NRV gibt, wenn ja, an welcher Uni eins durchgefhrt wird und wie viele Pltze vergeben werden.

----------


## Sonna

> Genauso gehts mir auch, Sonna 
> Willst du auch nach Kln?
> Ich bin echt froh, dass hier Leute sind, die von den gleichen Gedanken geqult werden wie ich...


Hallo nach Kln  :Smilie:  Oder bist du gar nicht daher?

In Kln habe ich mich nicht beworben. Ich wollte eigentlich nach Hamburg, hab nun aber noch Aachen, Bochum,Marburg,Homburg und Jena am Start. Wobei ich in Jena auch schon drauen bin.

In Aachen hab ich noch die grten Hoffnungen.

Hast du den TMS gemacht/hast es vor ?

----------


## Sonna

> Man kann sich auf nichts verlassen, das einzige was man tun kann ist abwarten und sehen was passiert. 
> Keiner hat hier ne Kristallkugel oder sonstwas und kann voraussehen ob es ein NRV gibt, wenn ja, an welcher Uni eins durchgefhrt wird und wie viele Pltze vergeben werden.


ach wirklich ? Ich denke auch nicht, dass hier jemand 100% ige Aussagen erwartet. Schn wre es natrlich ;)  :Smilie: 

Wo bist du denn angenommen ? Es klingt so, als httest du schon einen PLatz

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Hallo nach Kln  Oder bist du gar nicht daher?
> 
> In Kln habe ich mich nicht beworben. Ich wollte eigentlich nach Hamburg, hab nun aber noch Aachen, Bochum,Marburg,Homburg und Jena am Start. Wobei ich in Jena auch schon drauen bin.
> 
> In Aachen hab ich noch die grten Hoffnungen.
> 
> Hast du den TMS gemacht/hast es vor ?


Oh doch, ich bin enne klsche Jung  :Grinnnss!: 
Und gerade in Kln existiert(e) eben diese groe Differenz zwischen AdH und NRV  :hmmm...:

----------


## Julia=)

ruf am besten einfach selber morgen frh mal bei der zvs an;) die wissen wie gro die wahrscheilichkeit frs nrv ist, weil sie wissen wie viel die unis berbucht haben..
kannst sie ja auch speziell auf die groe schwankung in kln ansprechen..
vlt bekommst du dann etwas klarhat.. natrlich knnen sie nicht genau sagen ob oder ob nicht aber auf jedenfall eine tendenz

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> ruf am besten einfach selber morgen frh mal bei der zvs an;) die wissen wie gro die wahrscheilichkeit frs nrv ist, weil sie wissen wie viel die unis berbucht haben..
> kannst sie ja auch speziell auf die groe schwankung in kln ansprechen..
> vlt bekommst du dann etwas klarhat.. natrlich knnen sie nicht genau sagen ob oder ob nicht aber auf jedenfall eine tendenz


Ja, dann werde ich nur noch nervser, wenns schlechte Nachrichten gibt, obwohl, die sagen doch eh jedem, man habe keine Chance, auch wenns nicht so ist, habe ich das Gefhl...

----------


## Sonna

> Ja, dann werde ich nur noch nervser, wenns schlechte Nachrichten gibt, obwohl, die sagen doch eh jedem, man habe keine Chance, auch wenns nicht so ist, habe ich das Gefhl...


ganz deiner ansicht ... die wollen sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht angreifbar machen, wenn sie gute chancen prognostizieren und es dann nachher doch nicht reicht angenommen zu werden. da geht die zvs auf nummer sicher.

gibt selten ein unternehmen dass mir so unsympathisch erscheint wie die zvs ..

----------


## hennessy

> ....gibt selten ein unternehmen dass mir so unsympathisch erscheint wie die zvs ..


warte mal, bis Du mit kranken Kassen zu tun bekommst.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Sonna

> warte mal, bis Du mit kranken Kassen zu tun bekommst.


ach da mache ich mir keine sorgen.

----------


## hennessy

> ach da mache ich mir keine sorgen.


da wrde ich eine Wette abschlieen wollen, dass doch.  :bhh:  
warte es ab.

----------


## Julia=)

mhh die doofe zvs nummer ist kaputt=/

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Ja ich wrde shcon auch gern wissen, wie das so ist mit dem NRV 13 Pltze in Ulm als Op-Egal -Uni...aber nachdems bis Grenzrang 240 ging scheint mir als wren da schon ca. 50 Pltze berbucht worden. 

Und anrufen werd ich nicht, die sagen einem eh nichts, was uerst hilfreich ist, wenn man scih an 'ner anderen Uni um alles mgliche kmmern muss...O_o :dagegen: 

Ach und ja Krankenkassen sind noch nerviger^^

----------


## Julia=)

also ich bin durchgekommen und habe nochmal das gleiche gesagt bekommen.. sie knnen natrlich nicht sagen wie iele leute effektiv im nachrrckverfahren nachrcken aber sie knnen einem schon sagen, ob es berhaupt noch eine chance gibt und bei 110 pltzen hinter dem grenzrang ist sie nicht vorhanden =/

----------


## Abitussi10

Hey  :Big Grin: 
War heute Morgen bei RA - werde klagen! DAS IST ABER KEINE KAPAZITTSKLAGE! Sondern, beim Verwaltungsgericht Halle, damit die Sggl mein Zeugnis anerkennen! 
Nachher hab ich noch en Termin und dann wird abgeschickt!
Im schlimmsten Fall setz ich 1000 in den Wind, das ist's mir wert.
Grle

----------


## Inelein

Das halte ich auf jeden Fall fr berechtigt und wnsch dir viel Erfolg

----------


## Abitussi10

Danke!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wnsch dir auf jedenfall ganz viel Glck, dass es was wird....Mir geht die Benachteiligung der "nich-normalen- Gymn. Abiturienten" auch tierisch auf den Keks...
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Julia=)

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  viel erfolg

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> also ich bin durchgekommen und habe nochmal das gleiche gesagt bekommen.. sie knnen natrlich nicht sagen wie iele leute effektiv im nachrrckverfahren nachrcken aber sie knnen einem schon sagen, ob es berhaupt noch eine chance gibt und bei 110 pltzen hinter dem grenzrang ist sie nicht vorhanden =/


Hast du konkret nach Kln gefragt? Ich ruf extra nicht an, damit ich nicht noch mehr verunsichert werde...

----------


## Julia=)

ich bin in kln 400 rnge weg und kln ist eine uni mit op.. dh wenn an einer uni wie marburg ohne ortprferenz schon keine chance mehr besteht, dann besteht auch keine bei kln..
ich hab leider vergesse nachzufragen, hatte das aber letzte woche bereits getan und da wurde mir auch gesagt, dass ich mir auch dort keine hoffnungen machen bruchte..(ich hab 1,5 wre also im letzten jahr gegangen) letztes jahr wurden ja auch viel mehr 1,5er in deutschland im adh aufgenommen.. die stehen aber dieses jahr im gegensatz dazu alle noch auf der strae rum siehe dsseldorf, marburg, erlangen, bonn etc die alle keine 1,5er oder nur wenige genommen haben.. wie sollen die leute denn alle im nachrrckverfahren untergebracht werden=/ die situation ist einfach dieses jahr nicht zuvergleichen.. 
die unis sind anders vorgegangen mit der belegung(berbuchung) und es waren halt 3000 bewerber mehr mit anscheinend auch guten abituren zum teil.. 
wie weit bist du denn in kln vom grenzrang weg?
also ich kann fr mich sagen, dass es erlsend ist gesagt zu bekommen, nein es wird nicht mehr klappen... im gegensatz zu einer verunsicherung.. verschenkst du nicht noch zwei wochen mit stupidem warten..(zumindest wenn es wie bei mir der fall ist, dass sich sogar die zurckhaltenden zvs leute dazu hinreien lassen mir was wirkliches zu sagen)

----------


## Sonna

man kann sich nie sicher sein

----------


## DeKl

Aber man kann realistisch sein.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Und warum das gerade JETZT? Jetzt, wo ich Abitur habe, gerade JETZT klappt es nicht mehr, das ist doch eine komplette S cheisse! Ich hab mich so angestrengt, und es hat nichts gebracht...Wie soll das nur weitergehen?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Ganz ehrlich: Ich will es einfach nicht wahrhaben, und denke mir immer neue Argumente aus, die mir Hoffnung machen. Eigentlich knnte ich gerade mein Zimmer auseinander nehmen und alles kurz und kleinschlagen und in der Stadt Mlltonnen kaputt treten mit aller Gewalt, aber helfen tut das ja auch nicht und ich verdrnge es gerade, wobei sich bei mir momentan riesige Aggressionen aufbauen, die sich hoffentlich nicht unerwartet in einem Schlag lsen...

----------


## Abitussi10

Klage ging heute mit einstweiliger anordnung an das verwaltungsgericht in halle... Jetzt heit es nochmal: WARTEN und BANGEN aber zum Glck nur bis nchste Woche...

----------


## MisterXYZ

> Klage ging heute mit einstweiliger anordnung an das verwaltungsgericht in halle... Jetzt heit es nochmal: WARTEN und BANGEN aber zum Glck nur bis nchste Woche...


Blde Frage, aber was machst du wenn du im NRV noch einen Platz bekommst? Hast sicherlich dann schon einige hundert Euro reingesteckt?

----------


## Asclepia

@Koelner: Aber mit 1,5 bekommst du doch woanders einen Platz! So schlimm ist es doch nicht. Andere warten ber 6 Jahre...
Machst du jetzt Zivi? Dann ist doch deine Zeit gut geplant und du kannst ohne Zeitverlust dich zum nchsten WS an anderen Orten bewerben.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> @Koelner: Aber mit 1,5 bekommst du doch woanders einen Platz! So schlimm ist es doch nicht. Andere warten ber 6 Jahre...
> Machst du jetzt Zivi? Dann ist doch deine Zeit gut geplant und du kannst ohne Zeitverlust dich zum nchsten WS an anderen Orten bewerben.


Naja, oder mich eben zum SoSe nochmal in Kln bewerben. Anfangen kann ich eh frhstens dann...Mir liegt viel an Kln... :Love:

----------


## Abitussi10

> Blde Frage, aber was machst du wenn du im NRV noch einen Platz bekommst? Hast sicherlich dann schon einige hundert Euro reingesteckt?


Denke ich weniger, dass das klappt. In Homburg bin ich am nahesten dran und selbst da sinds noch ca 80 Pltze... Sollte es klappen, geh ich natrlich lieber nach Homburg und beie dann in den sauren Apfel und zahle - das ists mir aber allemal wert, vor allem weil ich eh nicht damit rechne, dass ich en Platz bekommen tu...

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Ey, ich hatte bis zum 23. Sep. keine Probleme, ich wusste, dass ich da ne Absage bekomme im AdH, aber ich hab eben alles aufs NRV gesetzt. Und jetzt wo ich sehe 447 mein Rang bei Grenzrang 123, dann ist das schon deprimierend, vor allem, wenn man hrt, dass die ZVS-leute sogar 1,4ern sagen, sie knnten es in Kln knicken...
Jetzt bin ich ziemlich matsche in der Birne, wie Ernie von Stromberg, obwohl ich ja noch nichtmal ne offizielle Absage hab...

----------


## Sonna

ich habe auer aachen nie einen platz unter 1000 ! letztes jahr hatte ich in berlin solch einen rang, war klar. aber dieses jahr an so unis wo eh keiner hin will ^^

----------


## Hippietyp

Studier' halt in Dsseldorf.

----------


## Inelein

Wenn man allerdings von Anfang an auf das NRV setzt, dann geht man mMn halt irgendwie falsch ran. Das war ja von vornherein ein recht hohes Risiko und mit 1,5 gibt es mit Sicherheit noch ne Chance einen Platz zu bekommen (auch eventl. an einer Uni nahe Kln mit der Option zu wechseln), das ist wirklich kein Grund da jetzt total abzudrehen

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Studier' halt in Dsseldorf.


Da komm ich wahrscheinlich nchstes WiSe mit 1,5 auch nicht mehr hin...

----------


## Hippietyp

Ich wollte auch nur einen doofen Kln-Witz machen. :Traurig:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Jaja, hab ich mir schon gedacht  :hmmm...: 
Also Dsseldoof wre echt nicht schn...aber besser als garnix glaube ich schon (Wechseln kann ich eh vergessen, wer will schon von Kln nach Dsseldoof wechseln?)

----------


## blabliblub

also ich habe 1,5 und bin auch nich in dsseldorf drin. habe den letzten 1,5er platz. der hinter mir hat 1,6. hat mir meine anstrengung ja viel gebracht.

----------


## mercy.

kann man denn heutzutage GAR keinen platz fuer medizin bekommen in deutschland mit 1,5? ich mein, wenn man medizin wirklich studieren will, dann ist es ja auch egal wo...aber dass man mit 1,5 nirgendswo einen platz bekommt, finde ich ja jetzt echt etwas heftig, wenn das der fall sein sollte  :Nixweiss:

----------


## *Pnktchen*

wiesou regen sich die 1,4 bzw. 1,5er hier eigentlich so auf? Es ist doch gewusst, dass die NC-Tendenzen steigend sind! Und bei 1,5 sollte man da an 6. Stelle Homburg-Saar stehen haben.... in Magdeburg und Homburg wrt ihr reingekommen, da gings bis 1,6...

----------


## blabliblub

ja aber ist doch klar dass man davon ausgeht dass man in dsseldorf mit 1,5 drin ist, wenn letztes jahr im 2. nrv bis 1,7 welche reingekommen sind. 
auerdem sind ja so gut wie alle 1,5er in dsseldorf drin, ich hatte einfach nur das mega lospech und bin auf dem allerletzten platz und das mit einer guten 1,5. das heit viele die weniger punkte in ihrem abi hatten sind vor mir drin. das finde ich eben unfair und das ist auch unfair.

----------


## Kackbratze

> auerdem sind ja so gut wie alle 1,5er in dsseldorf drin, ich hatte einfach nur das mega lospech und bin auf dem allerletzten platz und das mit einer guten 1,5. das heit viele die weniger punkte in ihrem abi hatten sind vor mir drin. das finde ich eben unfair und das ist auch unfair.


Knntest Du das bitte nher erlutern?
Schauen die Unis seit Neuestem auf die Punkte der Einzelfcher?

----------


## Word

> Knntest Du das bitte nher erlutern?


Die Durchschnittsnote 1,5 im *Vollabitur* am klassischen Gymnasium ergibt sich durch die Punktzahl:
mindestens 684  :Woow:  hhstens *700* Punkte :Top: !!

----------


## hulahopp

Beim Auswahlverfahren nach den Abibesten spielte die Punktzahl bei der Verteilung auf die Hochschulen des jeweiligen Bundeslandes sehr wohl eine Rolle und zwar als drittrangiges Kriterium nach Ortsprferenz und DN. Beim AdH scheint das aber wieder anders zu sein. Ich liebe die Durchsichtigkeit dieser Verfahren!

----------


## Julia=)

im adh bekommt man losummern.. und ja ich hatte auch pech damit=/ wobei 1,5 im sommersemester ja auf jedenfall genug sein sollte :Smilie:

----------


## queenluna

> Ich liebe die Durchsichtigkeit dieser Verfahren!


 :Grinnnss!: 

ja ich fnds auch fairer wenn die punktzahl nachrangiges kriterium wre, nicht das losen...vor allem bei der menge an leuten, die denselben schnitt aufweisen. aber macht wohl einfach zu viel arbeit das so zu sortieren oder so...

----------


## hulahopp

Jedenfalls fairer als diese Loserei. Eigentlich msste das auch nicht mehr Arbeit machen, denn auf dem Anton-Antrag muss ja auch die Punktzehl eingetregen werden. Ist also bereits im Computer drin. Ntig wre nur noch eine Angleichung der Maximalpunktzahl (840 gegenber 900). Finde ich sowieso berfllig. Und die jeweiligen Boni bruchten ja nicht als DN-Verbesserung angegeben werden, sondern in Punkten z.B. 0.5 = 80 Punkte. Im Grunde knnte dann auf die DN vllig verzichtet werden. Naja, hrt sich vielleicht besser an zu sagen, ich hab 1.4 oder so anstatt der Punkte.

----------


## queenluna

ja, hast recht. geschieht ja im brigen auch zum teil schon so, zb in heidelberg und mannheim.

----------


## Medi2009

> ja ich fnds auch fairer wenn die punktzahl nachrangiges kriterium wre, nicht das losen...vor allem bei der menge an leuten, die denselben schnitt aufweisen. aber macht wohl einfach zu viel arbeit das so zu sortieren oder so...


Es gibt Schulformen in denen keine PUnkte vergeben werden, sondern nur Noten. Also der komplette zweite Bildungsweg luft so.
Deshalb wird gelost.

----------


## queenluna

ah, okay, das wusste ich nicht. dann geht das natrlich wohl nicht anders.

----------


## hulahopp

> Es gibt Schulformen in denen keine PUnkte vergeben werden, sondern nur Noten. Also der komplette zweite Bildungsweg luft so.
> Deshalb wird gelost.


Okay, aber das liee sich doch sicher ndern. Besser als wider besseres Wissen die ungerechte Lospraxis weiterverfolgen. Wenn man die Noten dieser Schulformen bei der Platzvergabe willkrlich auf den untersten Grenzwert festlegen wrde (was natrlich total ungerecht wre), mchte mal sehen, wie schnell diese Schulen ihr System anpassen wrden.

----------


## DerSalamander

Es gibt auch durchaus Formen des zweiten Bildungsweges, bei denen es Punkte gibt. Ich hab ja auch ein Abi mit Punkten wie jeder normale Abiturient. 
Man bruchte das nur anzugleichen.
Ich hab nmlich auch ne 1,6, die fast ne 1,5 geworden wr und das nervt mich tierisch.

----------


## Arutha

> [...]Besser als wider besseres Wissen die ungerechte Lospraxis weiterverfolgen.[...]


Sorry, aber findest du nicht, dass Du jetzt bissl bertreibst?

Bei nem 1,5er Abi liegen die Punkte zwischen 684 & 700 (bei nem max. 840)! Und Du willst mir jetzt erzhlen, dass es ungerecht ist, wenn einer mit 690 Punkten vor einem mit 691 Punkten ausgelost wird und damit vor diesem dran ist? Dann wrden die Leute auch noch das Klagen anfangen um hier und da noch Punkte aus Ihrem Abi zu quetschen! Also da konnt ich die Diskussion um 1,5 & 1,6 noch verstehen, aber das ist Haarspalterei! Und wie schon erwhnt, es gibt Schulformen die keine Punkte haben....

----------


## Word

> Sorry, aber findest du nicht, dass Du jetzt bissl bertreibst?
> 
> Bei nem 1,5er Abi liegen die Punkte zwischen 684 & 700 (bei nem max. 840)! Und Du willst mir jetzt erzhlen, dass es ungerecht ist, wenn einer mit 690 Punkten vor einem mit 691 Punkten ausgelost wird und damit vor diesem dran ist? ......Also da konnt ich die Diskussion um 1,5 & 1,6 noch verstehen, aber das ist Haarspalterei!



Und wenn einer mit 684 (DN1,5)  Punkten vor einem mit 683 (DN1,6) Punkten ?

Wo ist denn unterschied?

----------


## queenluna

> Sorry, aber findest du nicht, dass Du jetzt bissl bertreibst?
> 
> Bei nem 1,5er Abi liegen die Punkte zwischen 684 & 700 (bei nem max. 840)! Und Du willst mir jetzt erzhlen, dass es ungerecht ist, wenn einer mit 690 Punkten vor einem mit 691 Punkten ausgelost wird und damit vor diesem dran ist? Dann wrden die Leute auch noch das Klagen anfangen um hier und da noch Punkte aus Ihrem Abi zu quetschen! Also da konnt ich die Diskussion um 1,5 & 1,6 noch verstehen, aber das ist Haarspalterei! Und wie schon erwhnt, es gibt Schulformen die keine Punkte haben....


naja, also ich fnds schon unfair, wenn jemand mit 690 punkten einen platz bekme, ich aber mit 691 nicht....

----------


## Arutha

Naja gut, da habt Ihr auch wieder recht...aber irgendwo muss man doch Schluss machen...!? Wie weit will man das denn treiben? Dann kommt der nchste und klagt "Ich hab aber mein Abi LKs in Bio und Chemie, der Andere nur in Deutsch und Sport, da muss meins mehr wert sein..." usw. und so fort...!

Irgendwo muss ja die Grenze gezogen werden...es geht ja auch um Aufwand usw.! Gut, man trgt die Punktzahl schon bei der Bewerbung ein, also muss diese im System voliegen...stimmt auch wieder!


Aber anders gefragt, wollen wir uns jetzt darber streiten ob der mit 691 Punkten wirklich "besser" ist, als der mit 690? Man kann es imho auch bertreiben...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## queenluna

ja, hast ja recht, und eigentlich beginnt diese "unfairness" ja schon damit, dass eine 683 eine 1,6 ist und eine 684 eine 1,5 - kann man sicherlich auch nicht sagen, dass da so ein riesen leistungsunterschied besteht.
obwohl ichs wirklich fr kein groes ding halte (jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass an manchen schulen keine punkte gegeben werden), die punktzahl einfach mit einzubeziehen...wie's halt zb heidelberg und mannheim schon machen (wie machen die das eigentlich mit den nicht-punkt-abis?)...naja, aber uns fragt ja auch eh keiner  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Julia=)

hat von euch jetzt auch nochmal wer bei der zvs angerufen und hat nach dem diesjhrigen nachrckverfahren gefragt?

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> hat von euch jetzt auch nochmal wer bei der zvs angerufen und hat nach dem diesjhrigen nachrckverfahren gefragt?


Ja, bei mir war eine Dame, die meinte, dass es unseris sei, jetzt schon Aussagen zu treffeb, gerade wenn es so knapp ist (mit 1,5 z.B.), sie war sehr freundlich und hat darauf hingewiesen, dass sie keine Aussage machen knnte.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> ...wobei 1,5 im sommersemester ja auf jedenfall genug sein sollte


Meinst du das reicht fr Kln dieses SoSe? Ich wei ja nicht...

Eine Frage noch, wenn der NC 1,5 (Dienst:nein) ist, heit das, dass alle 1,5er mit Dienst angenommen wurden, und eben nur ein paar 1,5er ohne Dienst? Also dass der Dienst in der Uni Kln als nachrangiges Kriterium zhlt?

----------


## pottmed

Korrekt.

----------


## Julia=)

> Ja, bei mir war eine Dame, die meinte, dass es unseris sei, jetzt schon Aussagen zu treffeb, gerade wenn es so knapp ist (mit 1,5 z.B.), sie war sehr freundlich und hat darauf hingewiesen, dass sie keine Aussage machen knnte.


ahh also die sollten sich echt mal absprechen da was sie sagen^^

----------


## Julia=)

heey ich hab mal ne frage..
also angenommen ich bekomme jetzt einen studienplatz an einer uni die nur zum ws beginnt.. immatrikuliere mich aber gehe halt quasi nicht hin sondern erst zum sommersemester..(so ist das ja auch wenn man sich einklagt) 1. kann ich die kurse im sommersemester auch belegen? weil ja immer leute durchrasseln und die wiederholen mssen?
2. kann ich mich dann obwohl ich einen medizinstudienplatz habe, fr das sommersemester nochmal an anderen unis bewerben? 
aber somit halt einfach auf nummer sicher gehen dass ich im sommer berhaupt was habe..??

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich meine zu wissen, dass man im ersten Semester kein Urlaubssemester einlegen darf.

----------


## Photoxipam

> Ich meine zu wissen, dass man im ersten Semester kein Urlaubssemester einlegen darf.


Ach Mist... ich hatte das vor, sollte es irgendwann mal (*trum*  :hmmm...: ) dazu kommmen, dass ich durch das NRV an einer Uni angenommen werde. ^^
Ich meine, man hat ja da schon einiges an Stoff verpasst und muss sich auch noch um ne Wohnung und alles kmmern (was je nachdem auch dauern kann!), also von daher fnde ich es nicht gut, wenn sowas nicht erlaubt wre...  :Meine Meinung: 

Edit: Ah, ein Freund (der sein Medi-Studium bereits hinter sich hat) meinte gerade zu mir, dass es auch sein knnte, dass es eher eine Formsache wre. Also, dass man bei einem regulren Urlaubssemester weniger Gebhren zahlen wrde (?) und das deshalb ein Problem sein knnte. Bezahlt man aber die normalen Studiengebhren, knne es der Uni wohl egal sein, ob man gleich an den Kursen teilnimmt oder halt erst zum SS.

----------


## Jumper2010

:Hh?:  :Hh?: 

bin grad etwas verwirrt......

mir hat grad jemand erzhlt es gibt die Mglichkeit eine Versicherung abzuschlieen, und die kmmern sich dann darum, das du einen Studienplatz bekommst. Soll wohl in Rostock funktionieren?????? :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Julia=)

mh also ich wei halt auch nicht ob das geht, wenn halt das ganze nur zum ws beginnt..dass man dann halt im sommer nicht alle kurse nachmachen kann  :Frown:

----------


## DerSalamander

Naja, vllt ist das ja auch von Uni zu Uni verschieden. 

Aber ich hab grad mal in den Rostocker Unterlagen gekuckt, schau mal hier unten, da stehen die Bedingungen, wann man eins einlegen darf und wann nicht. Und fr mich ist da der Nachrck-Verpassgrund nicht dabei.
Fnd ich auch unlogisch, ehrlich gesagt, ich wrd das auch nicht erlauben, dann braucht man die Leute auch nicht nachrcken lassen.

----------


## DerSalamander

Zumal, wie schon behauptet, nur wenige Unis berhaupt auch zum SS anfangen und wenn du nicht gerade eine solche erwischst, msste man sich ja gleich 2 Urlaubssemester nehmen...

----------


## Photoxipam

> mh also ich wei halt auch nicht ob das geht, wenn halt das ganze nur zum ws beginnt..dass man dann halt im sommer nicht alle kurse nachmachen kann


Hab nochmal bei meinem Privatberater nachgebohrt  :hmmm...:  :
Grundstzlich gilt: Es ist von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich, ob alle Kurse auch zum SS angeboten werden und welche Kurse wann stattfinden.
Aber es ist wohl sehr wahrscheinlich so, dass nur die Unis, die zustzlich zum SS regulr Studienpltze anbieten, alle Kurse nochmal zum Sommer bereitstellen. Aber das sind ja immerhin auch so einige.  :Grinnnss!: 

Wenn man richtig Pech hat, luft es darauf hinaus, dass man ein Jahr ganz aussetzen muss, um einsteigen zu knnen. Aber oft soll es sehr wohl auch mglich sein, an den angebotenen Kursen sozusagen vorzeitig teilzunehmen.
Und im schlimmsten Fall der Flle: Immerhin hat man den Platz und wei, wann genau man anfangen kann! Ich finde, da ist dann ein Semester mehr oder weniger bestimmt noch zu verkraften.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Julia=)

ok ja war eh nur sone idee falls es doch noch was wird.. aber da ich davon ja nicht ausgehe..terrorisiere mich halt die ganze zeit selbst ob ich der aussage der zvs leute vetrauen soll oder nicht=/ 
3 verschiedener wohl gemerktxD  :Big Grin:  das vertrauen in die institution liegt halt bei mir mittlerweile bei  null :Frown:  genauso wie meine nerven

----------


## Julia=)

und noch vielen dank fr eure bemhungen :Smilie:   :Big Grin:  aber so viel zu das geht auf jedenfall;D hatte nen anwalt konsultiert wegen einklagen etc :Big Grin:  und hab den dann danach gefragt wie das denn geht :Big Grin:  und der meitne das ginge an jeder uni htten auch andere schon geschafft:P das fand ich ja schon fragwrdig die aussage:P

----------


## Photoxipam

> Fnd ich auch unlogisch, ehrlich gesagt, ich wrd das auch nicht erlauben, dann braucht man die Leute auch nicht nachrcken lassen.


Wieso denn? Ich meine, es kann sein, dass Du gut einen ganzen Monat verloren hast ehe Du nachrcken kannst und dann musste Dir auch noch ne Wohnung suchen und Dich um sonstigen Kram kmmern. Das kann einfach zu viel werden und das Pensum, was andere bereits hinter sich haben, nachzuholen, ist bestimmt nicht ganz ohne... mir wre es echt zu viel, weil ich meine Grenzen kenne. Da wrde ich mir lieber in Ruhe eine Wohnung suchen, in der ich auch lnger verweilen kann und nicht nur als Notlsung angemietet habe.  :hmmm...: 

Edit: Aber generell ist das sowieso eine unbefriedigende Lsung, die Leute noch so spt nachrcken zu lassen.
Na ja, ber Logik und Unsinn bestimmter Verfahren lsst sich sowieso diskutieren... ~roll~

----------


## Inelein

Es ist unlogisch von Seiten der Uni her ein NRV berhaupt durchzufhren um einen noch freien Platz in *diesem* Semester zu besetzen, wenn dieser erst im nachfolgenden Semester oder noch spter angetreten wird :hmmm...:

----------


## Photoxipam

> Es ist unlogisch von Seiten der Uni her ein NRV berhaupt durchzufhren um einen noch freien Platz in *diesem* Semester zu besetzen, wenn dieser erst im nachfolgenden Semester oder noch spter angetreten wird


Was kmmert *mich* denn bitte, was fr die Uni unlogisch ist bzw. was von ihr ursprnglich angedacht war? Sollte es irgendwie mglich sein, dass man auch schon das erste Semster aussetzen kann, wenn man nachgerckt ist, wrde ich persnlich es vorziehen, das zu nutzen, da ich mir diesen Stress einfach nicht antun mchte. Es geht einfach mal nur darum: Platz ist Platz und was ich habe, habe ich. 
Es ist doch einfach mal eine Zumutung, dass es das NRV so wie es jetzt organisiert ist berhaupt gibt! Das Kontingent der meisten wenn nicht gar aller Unis wird sowieso hoffungslos berbucht sein - wenn man zu 14t an einem Prptisch arbeiten muss, luft definitiv etwas nicht ganz rund.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Medi2009

> wenn man zu 14t an einem Prptisch arbeiten muss, luft definitiv etwas nicht ganz rund.


Wo gibts denn 14 Personen an einem Tisch? - Muss man sich da auch mit 3 anderen eine MIkroskop teilen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DerSalamander

Und ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, photoxipam, aber genausogut knnte man argumentieren: Was kmmert denn die Uni, was fr dich einfach und gelegen kme und was nicht. Sie bietet dir, wenn auch spt, doch noch einen Studienplatz. Den kannst du annehmen und musst ordentlich ackern, aber es steht dir ja genauso frei, ihn abzulehnen, wenns dir denn zu viel Arbeit ist.
Klar, ist es doof, wenn die Verfahren sich so ewig hinziehen. Aber wr ich Uni, dann wrd ich nicht Leute nachrcken lassen, nur um nachher doch halbleere Hrsle zu haben, weil die Leute sich gleich mal ein halbes oder ganzes Jahr, je nachdem wie man die Kurse belegen kann, beurlauben lassen.

----------


## Inelein

Genau um das was Salamander sagt geht es. Es hat schon seinen Grund wieso es nicht mglich ist im 1. Semester ein Urlaubssemester einzulegen. Und soweit mir bekannt sind die da auch sehr strikt. Mit Recht mMn.

----------


## Photoxipam

> Wo gibts denn 14 Personen an einem Tisch? - Muss man sich da auch mit 3 anderen eine MIkroskop teilen?


Klingt das etwa so absurd?
Oben bereits erwhnter Freund hatte das in Gttingen erlebt. Der meinte auch, es wre teilweise bei den Seminaren so gewesen, dass sie dazu aufgefordert wurden (!), nicht zu erscheinen, weil einfach zu viele Leute im Kurs waren. 
Ich denke mir sowas ja nun auch nicht aus.  :hmmm...: 




> Und ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, photoxipam, aber genausogut knnte man argumentieren: Was kmmert denn die Uni, was fr dich einfach und gelegen kme und was nicht. Sie bietet dir, wenn auch spt, doch noch einen Studienplatz. Den kannst du annehmen und musst ordentlich ackern, aber es steht dir ja genauso frei, ihn abzulehnen, wenns dir denn zu viel Arbeit ist.
> Klar, ist es doof, wenn die Verfahren sich so ewig hinziehen. Aber wr ich Uni, dann wrd ich nicht Leute nachrcken lassen, nur um nachher doch halbleere Hrsle zu haben, weil die Leute sich gleich mal ein halbes oder ganzes Jahr, je nachdem wie man die Kurse belegen kann, beurlauben lassen.


Glaubst Du wirklich, dass man irgendwo (aufgrund dieser Geschichte) halbleere Hrsle vorfinden wird? Ich nmlich nicht. 
Ist ja gndig von der Uni, dass sie mir dann doch noch einen Studienplatz anbietet. ^^ Aber die muss es ja auch gar nicht kmmern. Wie gesagt, die wrden ihren Semesterbeitrag einkassieren und es gbe noch genug andere Studis, die die Kurse und alles besuchen. Zudem, nicht alle Nachrcker wrden erstmal ein oder zwei Semster berhaupt aussetzen wollen. Aber ich schtze schon, dass es auch einige gibt, die das Aussetzen dem Stress vorziehen wrden. 
Und: Mssen tue ich gar nichts. Nur weil ich den annehme, bin der Uni nicht automatisch irgendeine Rechenschaft schuldig.  :Meine Meinung: 

Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich will mich weder streiten, noch euch euren Standpunkt aberkennen. Aber ich habe auf die Frage eines Users bzw. Userin geantwortet und lediglich meine Meinung dazu geschrieben. Dann begann die Diskussion... Ich finde es einfach recht merkwrdig, dass hier offensichtlich fast keiner meinen Gedankengang nachvollziehen kann, sondern stattdessen noch die Uni und deren fragwrdige Verfahren verteidigt.




> Genau um das was Salamander sagt geht es. Es hat schon seinen Grund wieso es nicht mglich ist im 1. Semester ein *Urlaubssemester* einzulegen. Und soweit mir bekannt sind die da auch sehr strikt. Mit Recht mMn.


Es scheint allerdings so zu sein, dass zwischen Urlaubssemester und aussetzen ein Unterschied besteht.

-> siehe:




> Edit: Ah, ein Freund (der sein Medi-Studium bereits hinter sich hat) meinte gerade zu mir, dass es auch sein knnte, dass es eher eine Formsache wre. Also, dass man bei einem regulren Urlaubssemester weniger Gebhren zahlen wrde (?) und das deshalb ein Problem sein knnte. Bezahlt man aber die normalen Studiengebhren, knne es der Uni wohl egal sein, ob man gleich an den Kursen teilnimmt oder halt erst zum SS.


... oder: Wie ist das denn, wenn man praktisch einfach nicht hingeht und keine Scheine macht? Ich bezweifle jetzt einfach mal - ohne es besser zu wissen (lasse mich aber gerne belehren  :hmmm...: ) - dass die einen deswegen gleich wieder exmatrikulieren.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ... oder: Wie ist das denn, wenn man praktisch einfach nicht hingeht und keine Scheine macht? Ich bezweifle jetzt einfach mal - ohne es besser zu wissen (lasse mich aber gerne belehren ) - dass die einen deswegen gleich wieder exmatrikulieren.


Das knnte dann etwas schwierig werden wenn man sich zu den Kursen nicht anmelden muss, sondern automatisch dabei ist, denn dann zhlt das alles als ein kompletter Versuch.

----------


## Photoxipam

> Das knnte dann etwas schwierig werden wenn man sich zu den Kursen nicht anmelden muss, sondern automatisch dabei ist, denn dann zhlt das alles als ein kompletter Versuch.


Okay, aber es wre auf diese Weise mglich. Mit dem Versuch htte man dann eben Pech gehabt. Man hatte ja die Wahl.

----------


## Kackbratze

> Oben bereits erwhnter Freund hatte das in Gttingen erlebt. Der meinte auch, es wre teilweise bei den Seminaren so gewesen, dass sie dazu aufgefordert wurden (!), nicht zu erscheinen, weil einfach zu viele Leute im Kurs waren.


Solche Auswchse darf man bei den Unis beobachten, die ihre Studienplatzklagen verloren haben.
Schne Gre an alle Juristen! Nur weil manche Professoren mehr Studenten betreuen knnten, heisst das nicht, dass das in allen Kursen mglich ist.

Was die Seminare anbetrifft, bestimmte Dozenten in der Klinik in G haben das vor lngerer Zeit auch einmal gesagt: wrtl. Zitat:
"hier sollten nur Leute sitzen, die Interesse an dem Fach haben".
Damit war eigentlich alles gesagt zu dem Thema, die nchsten Seminare waren leerer und die Klausur hatten trotzdem alle bestanden.

----------


## DerSalamander

Naja, es geht mir ja nicht darum, die Uni zu verteidigen, ich wollte nur versuchen zu erklren, warum es nicht in deren Sinn ist, Urlaubssemester oder Schleichwege im ersten Semester zuzulassen. 
Die beste Lsung ist dann wohl ein 1a-Abi hinzulegen, sodass man gar nicht in die Zwickmhle NRV kommt. ;)
Ich muss sagen, dass mir ganz egal ist, wann ich zugelassen werde, denn selbst wenn ich im 2. NRV meinen Platz kriege, kann ich pnktlich zu Vorlesungsbeginn anfangen.

----------


## Photoxipam

> Solche Auswchse darf man bei den Unis beobachten, die ihre Studienplatzklagen verloren haben.
> Schne Gre an alle Juristen! Nur weil manche Professoren mehr Studenten betreuen knnten, heisst das nicht, dass das in allen Kursen mglich ist.


Um das mal kurz aufzugreifen (nicht wegen Dir, sondern allgemein): Ihr scheint dieses Vorgehen mit dem Aussetzen damit gleichzusetzen, dass ich dadurch jemanden den Studienplatz wegnehme.  :Nixweiss:  Das sehe ich halt nicht so, weil ich in dem Moment einfach das Glck (!) hatte, nachrcken zu drfen und mich nicht noch reingedrngelt habe, um dann erstmal auszusetzen. Ich sehe da also schon Unterschiede zwischen Einklagen und der hier diskutierten Variante mit dem NRV. Ich bin dagegen, jegliche Kapazitten bis ber alle Grenzen auszureizen - das geht schlielich alles zu Lasten der Studenten bzw. der allgemeinen Qualitt des Studiums. (Zumal ich im Grunde auch gar nicht der Typ wre, jemanden irgendetwas wegzunehmen oder total egoistisch meinen Weg zu gehen - vielmehr bin ich es oft, der sich bertrampeln lsst. ^^)
Ob es im Sinne der Uni ist oder nicht, steht natrlich auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Aber wie gesagt, im Endeffekt kann es mir doch egal sein (Ich meine, Hauptsache man hat den Platz?!), was die eigentliche Intention der Uni ist, wenn sie mir den Platz anbietet.

Bei mir ist diese ganze Sache ja sowieso nur hypothetisch. Vielleicht sehe ich das in zwei Jahren anders oder wrde es zunchst probieren in den Studienalltag trotz verspteten Beginn reinzukommen. Ich habe ja keine Kristallkugel.  :Grinnnss!:  
Aber im Moment bin ich da etwas anderer Ansicht als die meisten hier, was durchaus legitim ist.  

Und @Salamander, ich stimme Dir zu: Richtig gutes Abi und vllt. noch TMS und man muss sich da keinerlei Gedanken drum machen.  :peng:

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Huhu,

ich hab mal 'ne andere Frage:

Denkt ihr, wenn man morgen anruft bei der ZVS knnen die einem schon was zum NRV sagen? Heute ist ja der letzte Tag fr die Annahme d. Studienplatzes...

Msste langsam wissen, ob ich noch Hoffnung haben darf oder ob's eh zwecklos ist^^ ... geht ja auch drum wo anders 'nen vertrag zu unterschreiben, umzuziehen usw. 

Vielleicht wei ja einer von euch shcon mal was! =)
Danke!

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich glaube nicht, dass man da schon was raus bekommt. 
Vorige Woche haben sie ja auch bis kurz vor Schluss des Tages davor gewartet, bis sie mal Auskunft gegeben haben.
Die Ergebnisse wurden erst dann eingespielt. Ich bezweifle, dass das nun anders ist. Zumal, wenn heute Annahmeschluss ist, mssen ja erst mal die Unis klren, wer sich da jetzt immatrikuliert hat, dann das mal an die ZVS schicken.... usw.

----------


## lara87

> Huhu,
> 
> ich hab mal 'ne andere Frage:
> 
> Denkt ihr, wenn man morgen anruft bei der ZVS knnen die einem schon was zum NRV sagen? Heute ist ja der letzte Tag fr die Annahme d. Studienplatzes...
> 
> Msste langsam wissen, ob ich noch Hoffnung haben darf oder ob's eh zwecklos ist^^ ... geht ja auch drum wo anders 'nen vertrag zu unterschreiben, umzuziehen usw. 
> 
> Vielleicht wei ja einer von euch shcon mal was! =)
> Danke!


ich wrde an deiner stelle bei der uni wo du dir die meisten chancen ausrechnest direkt anrufen...

habe ich auch gemacht und die waren freundlich.. auch wenn die antwort echt enttuschend war... 
bin nur zwei pltze vom grenzrang weg, aber nun steht fest das es def kein nachrckverfahren gibt  :grrrr....:

----------


## Abitussi10

und wo war das lara87???

----------


## DerSalamander

Wei jetzt eigentlich jemand, ob die Listen schon bereinigt sind? Also, gibts noch Leute, die jetzt noch mehrere Pltze belegen?

----------


## Julia=)

@lara also du meinst, dass es an der uni gar kein nachrckverfahren gab?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Wei jetzt eigentlich jemand, ob die Listen schon bereinigt sind? Also, gibts noch Leute, die jetzt noch mehrere Pltze belegen?


Japs, die Listen werden fr das NRV bereinigt

----------


## Kensington

> Japs, die Listen werden fr das NRV bereinigt


Wah, will auch Medi studieren. Hatte heute Biolog. Psycho und wir haben die Anatomie des Gehirns durchgenommen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  Ihr Glcklichen, die einen Platz ergattern konntet.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Wah, will auch Medi studieren. Hatte heute Biolog. Psycho und wir haben die Anatomie des Gehirns durchgenommen  Ihr Glcklichen, die einen Platz ergattern konntet.


#

HH  :Big Grin:  das knnte eine Zitat von mir ausm ersten Semester sein :P hrt sich ja ganz nach dem Medizinstudium an. War jetzt lange Zeit nicht hier, was machst du denn?

----------


## DerSalamander

Danke, blackeyes. Das ist die Antwort, die ich hren wollte ;)
Dann besteht ja noch die klitzekleine Hoffnung in Homburg 22 Pltze aufzurcken.
Naja, aber eigentlich ja auch nicht, wenn da ja nur knapp 30 zwischen 1. und 2. AdH nachgerckt sind.
@Kensington: So wirds mir auch gehn. Ich studier jetzt Human- und Molekularbiologie. Da haben wir spter sogar Kurse mit den Medizinern zusammen. Das freut mich jetzt schon  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Danke, blackeyes. Das ist die Antwort, die ich hren wollte ;)
> Dann besteht ja noch die klitzekleine Hoffnung in Homburg 22 Pltze aufzurcken.
> Naja, aber eigentlich ja auch nicht, wenn da ja nur knapp 30 zwischen 1. und 2. AdH nachgerckt sind.
> @Kensington: So wirds mir auch gehn. Ich studier jetzt Human- und Molekularbiologie. Da haben wir spter sogar Kurse mit den Medizinern zusammen. Das freut mich jetzt schon


Hey, letztes Jahr um die Zeit, war ich auch in der Situation. Und 22 Pltze ist echt nix und schon realistisch...ich mchte dir zwar jetzt keine zu groen Hoffnungen machen, aber 22 Pltze ist schon im SoSe mglich und dort kommen deutlich mehrere Leute auf einen Studienplatz!

----------


## DerSalamander

Danke frs Mut machen, aber von den 30 Mann, die jetzt im 2. AdH zugelassen wurden, springen doch nicht mehr 2/3 der Leute ab.
Oder versteh ich jetzt was am Verfahren nicht?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Danke frs Mut machen, aber von den 30 Mann, die jetzt im 2. AdH zugelassen wurden, springen doch nicht mehr 2/3 der Leute ab.
> Oder versteh ich jetzt was am Verfahren nicht?


Woher weit du denn, dass nur 30 Mann/Frau ins 2. ADH gekommen sind?

----------


## Kensington

> #
> 
> HH  das knnte eine Zitat von mir ausm ersten Semester sein :P hrt sich ja ganz nach dem Medizinstudium an. War jetzt lange Zeit nicht hier, was machst du denn?


Ich studier als Hauptfach Psycho. Und noch zwei Nebenfcher. Seit 2 Wochen.
Man knnte heulen.

----------


## DerSalamander

Weil ich zwischen 1. AdH und 2. nur rund 30 Rnge hochgerutscht bin.
War zuerst glaub ich 53 Pltze weg und jetzt 22.

----------


## noway

> Genau um das was Salamander sagt geht es. Es hat schon seinen Grund wieso es nicht mglich ist im 1. Semester ein Urlaubssemester einzulegen. Und soweit mir bekannt sind die da auch sehr strikt. Mit Recht mMn.



echt witzig. in der regel kannst du gar nicht mehr alle scheine machen, wenn du nachgerckt bist, weil du so spt reinkommst, dass du schon deine erlaubte anzahl an fehlterminen verbraucht hast. klar, du kannst natrlich total bermotiviert smtliche vorlesungen besuchen und ein halbes jahr, das du noch leben knntest, unntz vergeuden. du knntest aber das restliche semester auch noch mal etwas freizeit genieen, bevor du dich in die uni-maschinerie begibst und dich totschuftest.  :hmmm...:  auf diese weise behlst du die lust an der medizin auch noch ein paar monate lnger. das hat auch was fr sich. weil die verlierst du noch frh genug. 
also lange rede, kurzer sinn: mind. ein semester dranhngen musst du so oder so. warum also stressen???

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> echt witzig. in der regel kannst du gar nicht mehr alle scheine machen, wenn du nachgerckt bist, weil du so spt reinkommst, dass du schon deine erlaubte anzahl an fehlterminen verbraucht hast. klar, du kannst natrlich total bermotiviert smtliche vorlesungen besuchen und ein halbes jahr, das du noch leben knntest, unntz vergeuden. du knntest aber das restliche semester auch noch mal etwas freizeit genieen, bevor du dich in die uni-maschinerie begibst und dich totschuftest.  auf diese weise behlst du die lust an der medizin auch noch ein paar monate lnger. das hat auch was fr sich. weil die verlierst du noch frh genug. 
> also lange rede, kurzer sinn: mind. ein semester dranhngen musst du so oder so. warum also stressen???


Hm. Also bei uns in Erlangen war das so. Bei uns haben alle Nachrcker, einen extra Termin fr die Anatomietestate bekommen! Und Scheine konnte man bei uns auch erst Ende des Semesters durch die Klausuren erwerben, davor war nix mit Prfungen. 
Klar, war es ein wenig Stoff nachzuarbeiten, jedoch sind die ersten Wochen (ganz besonders als Erstsemestler) ziemlich locker, so dass das locker aufzuholen ist. 
Wie das jetzt bei anderen Unis ist, wei ich nicht, aber wir hatten sehr viele Nachrcker im SoSe und die habens alle gepackt uns aufzuholen.

@Salamander hm ich denke nicht, dass du auf das Hochrcken deines Ranges, darauf schlieen kannst, wie viele Leute nach oben gerckt sind.

1. Wird dein Rang jedesmal neu ausgelost (zwischen denen, mit gleicher Voraussetzung wie du) 
2. Werden die Listen neu bereinigt. D.H. stell dir vor, viele von denen, die vor dir sind, haben schon einen anderen Platz an der Uni, die werden dann rausgenommen + zustzlich knnen ein paar den Platz nicht annehmen
3. Glaub ich mich zu erinnern, dass im 2.ADH auch nicht komplett gereinigt wird, d.h. die die noch Zivi machen bzw. den Studienplatz aus irgendeinen anderen Grund nicht annehmen knnen und spter antreten, werden erst im NRV rausgenommen und nur die Doppelbelegungen werden frs 2. ADH gesubert

Klar rcken dennoch immer mehr Leute im 2.ADH nach als im NRV, aber es ist nicht unmglich

----------


## Julia=)

:Big Grin:  wenns nicht wie bei lara berhaupt kein nachrckverfahren gab^^

----------


## DerSalamander

Hmm, bist du dir da sicher, dass neu gelost wird? 
Die Diskussion hatten wir hier auch schon des fteren. Ich hab auch mit der ZVS gesprochen und hab dem freundlichen Mitarbeiter gegenber erstaunt erwhnt, dass ich beim 1. Verfahren doch nur 50 Pltze weg war und mir eigentlich somit sicher war, einen Platz in Homburg, die ja ne typische OP 6 ist zu bekommen. Er hat mir daraufhin erklrt, dass dort sich wohl ziemlich viele 1,5er und 1,6er beworben haben, die ja gar keine Chance hatten dieses Jahr, sich zu verbessern. Also kann es durchaus mglich sein, dass nur sehr wenige nachgerckt sind.
In Ulm zum Beispiel hat sich bei einer hier aus dem Forum der Rang zwischen 1. und 2. AdH der Rang gar nicht verndert, sprich da scheint keiner nachgerckt zu sein.
Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass da nicht neu gelost wird.
Dass die Listen bereinigt werden, war mir klar, darum wird ja das 2. AdH durchgefhrt.
Hmm, mit den Zivis hoffe ich, dass du Recht hast ;)

----------


## Inelein

@noway: Echt witzig, vielleicht wollen es hier manche auch nicht verstehen. Es geht nicht darum, was dem Nachrckenden passt, sondern der Uni, schlicht und einfach schon darum, weil sie die Ressource besitzt, die der Nachrckende will. Und wenn diese meint, dass die Studenten wenigstens versuchen sollten den Platz, den sie noch erhalten haben, auch in dem Semester anzutreten an dem er in der Kapazitt vorgesehen ist, dann ist das ihr gutes Recht (und zumindest mMn nur logisch). Wenn manche Unis extra Termine fr Nachrcker vorsehen ist das Kulanz. Wenn man aber automatisch fr die Kurse angemeldet wird und mindestens einen Versuch verbraten muss, dann hat man auch kein Recht sich zu beschweren. Ich finde die Erwartungshaltung mancher Leute manchmal echt gruselig.

----------


## Julia=)

es wird (leider) nicht wieder neu gelost

----------


## DerSalamander

Dann warns wohl wirklich nur 30 Leute in Homburg.
Und das an ner OP6 Uni, unglaublich...

----------


## Julia=)

mh also ich hab mir nochmal das zvs recht durchgelesen .. das liegt halt einfach daran, dass die aus den quoten der letzten jahre ausgerechnet haben, wie viele abspringen und dem nach berbucht haben=/ weils letztes jahr so ein chaos war und alles so lange gedauert hat, haben sie das wohl dieses jahr ausgiebig getan :Frown: letzten endes kam es ja auf das gleiche raus.. ob jetzt mehr leute im 2, adh nen platz bekommen haben und im ersten weniger oder umgekehrt..nur bld halt, dass man uns in dem glauben gelassen hat mit den werten aus den letzten jahren was anfangen zu knnen =/

----------


## Rennmaus

> Dann warns wohl wirklich nur 30 Leute in Homburg.
> Und das an ner OP6 Uni, unglaublich...


Aber mal ne dumme Frage.
Am 2.9. haben nur diejenigen eine Zulassung bekommen, die OP1 hatten, d.h. es konnte sich von denen ein paar einschreiben. 30 haben es nicht gemacht, deswegen sind 30 im 2. Adh nach vorne gerckt.
Und alle anderen, die OP 2-6 angegeben haben, haben doch erst am 23. eine Zulassung bekommen und konnten sich auch erst seitdem bis heute einschreiben. Und von den werden doch hoffentlich noch - fr mich - 40 Leute sich NICHT einschreiben(z.B. weil sie eig. lieber woanders hinwollten) oder noch zum Bund mssen oder so.

Oder ist meine berlegung vllig falsch??

----------


## DerSalamander

Die OP1er waren zwar die einzigen, die sich einschreiben konnten, aber die restlichen Pltze waren ja trotzdem besetzt von Leuten. Die konnten Homburg ja auch z.B. auf OP3 haben. Die hatten dann den Platz reserviert, konnten sich dann aber erst jetzt immatrikulieren.
Das Problem ist halt, dass nicht mehr viele Leute mit reservierten Platz zu ihren oberen OPs aufrcken konnten. So war eigentlich im 1. AdH schon mehr oder weniger alles entschieden.

----------


## Rennmaus

Ja, aber vielleicht denkt sich ja wirklich noch der ein oder andere, dass er lieber noch den TMS/ne Ausbildung macht, bevor er im Saarland versauert  ::-oopss:  *hoff*  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Trianna

Bei der Rumhackerei auf dem Saarland  :dagegen: , bin ich ja fast geneigt, patriotische Lobeshymnen zu singen..

----------


## DerSalamander

Man versauert nicht im Saarland, aber im brigen teile ich deine Hoffnung ;)

Edit: Sehr schn, Trianna. Du bist mir sympathisch ;)

----------


## queenluna

> mh also ich hab mir nochmal das zvs recht durchgelesen .. das liegt halt einfach daran, dass die aus den quoten der letzten jahre ausgerechnet haben, wie viele abspringen und dem nach berbucht haben=/ weils letztes jahr so ein chaos war und alles so lange gedauert hat, haben sie das wohl dieses jahr ausgiebig getanletzten endes kam es ja auf das gleiche raus.. ob jetzt mehr leute im 2, adh nen platz bekommen haben und im ersten weniger oder umgekehrt..nur bld halt, dass man uns in dem glauben gelassen hat mit den werten aus den letzten jahren was anfangen zu knnen =/


so hab ich mir das auch gedacht....halt enttuschend, weil - wie du schon sagst - was anderes vermittelt wurde. denke auch dass die nachrckverfahren dieses ws nicht so erfolgsversprechend sein werden  :Traurig:

----------


## Rennmaus

Als geborene Pflzerin und anheiratete Badnerin darf man sowas sagen*g* Und wenn ich damit jemanden davon abbringen kann, sich dort einzuschreiben, mach ich auch gerne weiter  :Smilie: 
Aber im ernst... ich wrde vieles dafr geben, in Hom versauern zu drfen. Im Vergleich zu meiner Alternative wre das ein Lottogewinn. Sonst muss ich mir wirklich noch etwas anderes berlegen, um die WZ zu berbrcken...

----------


## noway

> @noway: Echt witzig, vielleicht wollen es hier manche auch nicht verstehen. Es geht nicht darum, was dem Nachrckenden passt, sondern der Uni, schlicht und einfach schon darum, weil sie die Ressource besitzt, die der Nachrckende will. Und wenn diese meint, dass die Studenten wenigstens versuchen sollten den Platz, den sie noch erhalten haben, auch in dem Semester anzutreten an dem er in der Kapazitt vorgesehen ist, dann ist das ihr gutes Recht (und zumindest mMn nur logisch). Wenn manche Unis extra Termine fr Nachrcker vorsehen ist das Kulanz. Wenn man aber automatisch fr die Kurse angemeldet wird und mindestens einen Versuch verbraten muss, dann hat man auch kein Recht sich zu beschweren. Ich finde die Erwartungshaltung mancher Leute manchmal echt gruselig.


Also bei mir waren die Kapazitten damals NICHT vorhanden. Ich war kein Nachrcker, aber die Kommilitonen, die nachgerckt waren, hatten gelitten. Die Kurse waren aufgrund der Einklger sowieso total berfllt, die Nachrcker hatten da den Krzeren gezogen. Wo ist denn bitte da die Logik? Und man zahlt ja auch nen Arsch voll Geld an die Uni, da hat man auch das Recht auf eine akzeptable Betreuung, die zumindest bei uns damals definitiv nicht gegeben war. Das ganze System ist mehr als suboptimal. Als Student hat man schlielich auch Rechte. Und nur, weil man ein Fach wie Medizin studieren will, das (warum auch immer) sehr beliebt ist, sollte man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen mssen. Man muss sich das ganze Studium hindurch echt die abwegigsten Dinge gefallen lassen (komm erst mal ins Klinische und mach den Klopfkurs....da tun sich Abgrnde auf), das muss echt nicht schon vom ersten Tag anfangen. Nur, weil die Uni so gndig war, jemanden nachrcken zu lassen, muss sich der/diejenige nicht komplett unterjochen lassen.

Ich kann echt nicht verstehen, wie man diese menschenfeindliche Unimaschinerie auch noch gutheien kann. *kopfschttel*

----------


## Photoxipam

> [...] Ich finde die Erwartungshaltung mancher Leute manchmal echt gruselig.





> [...] das Recht auf eine akzeptable Betreuung [...]


... weil es ja auch total berzogen ist, zu erwarten, dass die Uni ihre Studenten adquat betreut...  :Wand:

----------


## Julia=)

tut mir leid,dass ich die diskussion ausgelst habe^^

----------


## Kackbratze

> ... weil es ja auch total berzogen ist, zu erwarten, dass die Uni ihre Studenten adquat betreut...



Wrde sie ja gerne, aber die Kurse sind ja dank erfolgreicher Klagen berfllt.

----------


## Photoxipam

> Wrde sie ja gerne, aber die Kurse sind ja dank erfolgreicher Klagen berfllt.


Ja eben! Mal unabhngig davon, was ich davon halte, sich einen Studienplatz einzuklagen, aber da sowas nun mal mglich ist, knnte sich die Uni wenigstens das NRV klemmen, aber nee... lassen wir nochmal 20/50/ was-wei-ich-wieviele nachrcken. Ich meine, im Endeffekt gut fr die, die noch ne Chance erhalten und damit ihren Platz sicher haben, aber wieso dann denjenigen nicht auch das Recht zugestehen, erstmal auszusetzen? Wo ist dabei die "gruselige Erwartungshaltung" oder was ist daran unlogisch? Ist ja okay, dass sie (= Inelein/ aber auch andere) das anders sieht, aber dann gleich damit zu kommen, dass andere Ansichten gruselig wren, ist nicht okay!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Inelein

Kackbratze sagt es, die Unis sind aus rechtlichen Grnde berfllt und lassen lieber bis zum Erbrechen nachrcken, als dass sie Kapazittsklagen einen Ansatzpunkt geben.
Ich bezweifle auch sehr stark, dass die Unis an den Studenten soviel Geld verdienen, trotz Studiengebhren werden die Kosten ja niemals durch die Studenten selbst gedeckt. Dazu kommt noch, dass man im Vergleich zu anderen Lndern die Studiengebhren ja nun wirklich nicht als hoch bezeichnen kann, da kommen wir noch sehr gut weg (was nicht heien soll, dass ich 100% pro Gebhren bin, nur kann ich den leicht bertriebenen Unterton nicht nachvollziehen).
Wegen dem Rest haben wir vermutlich ein grundstzlichen Problem mit einer differierenden Lebenseinstellung. Die Uni schuldet mir mit Sicherheit kein all inclusive, pampered Wohlfhlpaket (eine gute Betreuung a la medical schools in den USA wre zwar schn, aber das scheitert ja schon an privat vs staatlich, womit wir wieder beim Geld wren), fr die detaillierte Organisation sowie Bestehen meines Studiums bin ich alleine verantwortlich, so sehe ich btw auch das Leben im Allgemeinen. berleg doch mal was es kosten wrde, wenn fr die paar Nachrcker nochmal eigene Kurse oder auch nur Tutorien etc. veranstaltet werden mssten. Und die Lsung, dass die dann einfach im nchsten Semester anfangen knnten wr zwar schn, fhrt aber mMn zu einem Zirkelschluss. Erstens gibt es die Nachrckerpltze ja nur, weil in dem vorigen Semester Pltze frei waren (wie bereits gesagt...) und zweitens wren dann ja in dem nachfolgenden Semester die Kurse noch berfllter :hmmm...:

----------


## Photoxipam

... womit wir wieder bei der grundstzlichen Frage wren, ob das NRV letztendlich wirklich sinnig ist.  :hmmm...:  

Ich hab grad aber auch keine Lust mehr und geh mal pennen. ^^
Jedoch eines noch: 




> [...] Die Uni schuldet mir mit Sicherheit kein all inclusive, pampered Wohlfhlpaket [...]


Verlangt doch gar niemand, okay? Ich will nicht gepampert werden, sondern erwarte lediglich zu durchschnittlichen (= Mindestma des Humanen) Bedingungen studieren zu knnen, und zwar auch in DE! Das Beispiel mit dem Prpkurs einige Seiten zurck spricht besonders hier noch mal fr sich... aber es bringt nichts, wir drehen uns im Kreis, da:




> differierende[] Lebenseinstellung[en]


.

----------


## Kackbratze

Um es aus meiner Sicht kurz zu beschreiben:
Ich glaube ihr redet ber verschiedene Dinge. Das Eine sind berfllte Kurse und tausende von Nachrckern die die Unis bevlkern, da das Damoklesschwert "Kapazittsklage" zu diesen abstrusen Auswchsen fhrt.
Das Andere ist der "ich will ein Semester Pause machen, da ich nicht gleich alle Kurse so kurz haben will/hinbekomme" (so hab ich das bisher verstanden).

Die Idee mit der Pause ist legitim und auch ansatzweise nachvollziehbar, allerdings ist sie mit 2 Nachteilen verbunden:
1. die Kurse werden in den nchsten Semestern nicht leerer werden (s.o. warum)
2. man verliert nicht bloss ein Semester (logisch) sondern potentiell auch Prfungsversuche bei "Pflichtkursen" aus dem 1. Semester.

Diskutieren kann man stundenlang, rechtlich bindend ist die Studien-/Prfungsordnung der jeweiligen Uni (und die knnen sich je nach Uni gewaltig unterscheiden) und ob da nun "Kulanz" oder sonstwas eingefordert wird, ist den meisten Unis schnurzegal, da sie ja schon mit der Organisation der, dank der Juristerei, berfllten Kurse maximal ausgelastet ist.
Sowie die Studienbedingungen wieder besser werden (weniger Studenten pro Kurs) stehen sofort wieder die Juristen in den Startlchern und ruinieren das Ganze wieder.
Henne - Ei - und die Katze beisst sich in den Schwanz.

Da kann man sich wieder stundenlang drber aufregen, aber ndern wird man daran nix.

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Falls es jmd. interessiert in Ulm gibt es dieses Jahr auch kein NRV! Hab grad angerufen!

----------


## Julia=)

Oo war das ne Uni mit OP??

----------


## DerSalamander

Nee, Ulm ist ne typische OP6 Uni...

----------


## Rennmaus

Ulm:
DN&Beruf: Ihr Rang 787 Grenzrang 395
DN&Test: Ihr Rang 644 Grenzrang 240

-> mein Beruf wird nicht anerkannt; TMS ohne Wertung; DN 1,6; 7 WS

Falls es jemand noch interessiert*g*

----------


## Jumper2010

@rennmaus

da bin ich ja noch vor dir bei DN/TMS :bhh:  aber da es kein NRV gibt ist es auch egal....


wei jemand was vom NRV in Bochum?????da sind doch letztes Jahr noch 1,8 untergekommen.......

warum geht eigentlich niemand von euch nach Budapest zum studieren???

----------


## queenluna

irgendwie hab ich das gefhl es gibt dieses mal berhaupt kein nrv, so wies wohl auch kein nachrcken im adh 2 gab. vllt haben die das verfahren einfach umgeschmissen. ist doch alles groer mist.....

----------


## Rennmaus

Meinem Mann zuliebe sollte ich mir eine Uni aussuchen, die nicht lnger als 3 Std. weg ist von Mannheim ;)

Alles doof  :Frown: 

Willste mal meine anderen Rnge sehen?*gg*
Gieen: mein Rang 888 Grenzrang 450
Marburg: mein Rang 1152 Grenzrang 679
Mannheim: mein Rang 374 Grenzrang 85
Heidelberg: mein Rang 349 Grenzrang 1

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Da trau ich mich ja gar nicht, in Magdeburg anzurufen und wegen einem eventuellen NRV zu fragen, wenn scheinbar dieses Jahr keine Uni eins durchfhrt... oO

----------


## Julia=)

mh also eigentlich fhrt das ja alles die zvs durch.. 
das hat ja mit den hochschulen an sich nichts zu tun.. die zvs vergibt doch die pltze entscheidet daher auch wie viel berbucht wird..ich denke , dann haben die das bei allen unis gemacht..

----------


## Rennmaus

drfen die das einfach so? wir werden dann schlielich alle angelogen, dass es ein nrv gibt. das kann ich mir auch nicht so ganz vorstellen.
wenn es so wre, dann htte hss das bekanntmachen mssen, oder nicht?
klar knnen sie es verschleiern und sagen, dass jeder zugelassene seinen studienplatz angenommen hat und insgeheim haben sie jede uni berbucht. aber ich wrde mal behaupten, dass sie das verfahren entsprechend so ffentlich machen mssten.

----------


## Julia=)

das ist nicht insgeheim! das steht im zvs recht.. auerdem ist das doch ne gute sache.. gut fr uns jetzt nicht aber allgemein.. die leute die ihren studienplatz erhalten bekommen doch auf die weise viel frher bescheid.. wenn se sich um fnf verschtzt haben werden die nachcken, aber nicht in dem stil wie letztes jahr.. letztenendes ist es doch gut fr uns, wenn wir frher bescheid bekommen..das macht keinen unterschied von den leuten die sie aufnehmen, ob jetzt am 23ten am 2ten oder im nrv ..es bleiben die gleichen leute!!ob jetzt bis rang 600 am23ten zugelassen wird oder im nrv

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

"Die Nachrckverfahren

6. Oktober 2010


Versand der Zulassungsbescheide im ersten Nachrckverfahren des Auswahlverfahrens der Hochschulen (AdH).
Im Falle der Zulassung endet die Frist fr die Erklrung ber die Annahme des Studienplatzes

am 12. Oktober 2010.

18. Oktober 2010


Versand der Zulassungsbescheide im zweiten Nachrckverfahren des Auswahlverfahrens der Hochschulen (AdH).
Im Falle der Zulassung endet die Frist fr die Erklrung ber die Annahme des Studienplatzes

am 22. Oktober 2010."

So steht es im Wortlaut auf hss.de. 
Also scheint es ja an einigen Unis doch eines zu geben, oder? Ach man, vielleicht sollte ich doch mal anrufen. Melde ich mich da direkt im Studiensekretariat?

----------


## Rennmaus

Ja, stimmt auch..... aber doof ist es trotzdem.... vor allem, weils nicht besser wird. Ich seh es kommen, dass die WZ auf 14+ ansteigt

Ich denke mal ja. Oder versucht es bei HSS, ob die schon was wissen, zumindest tendenziell. Mir gehts wie dir. Ich trau mich nicht anzurufen, weil ich Angst vor der Enttuschung habe. Ich werde mich wohl den ganzen Oktober durch von einem Termin zum nchsten hangeln. Neben dem NRV gibts theoretisch noch LV und die Verlosung der Teilstudienpltze... Und im November kann man sich bestimmt schon frs SS bewerben. Dann ist erst mal Weihnachten und die Zeit bis zum April wieder 3 Monate krzer (bzw. Mrz, bis die neuen Bescheide kommen)

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Julia, ich versteh schon, was du meinst, aber ich bin nur 2 Pltze vom Grenzrang weg und da wre ein NRV schon schn. Ich wei, abgelehnt ist abgelehnt, aber bei nur 2 Pltzen ist das fr mich persnlich rgerlicher als wenn es 50 oder 210 Pltze wren.

----------


## DerSalamander

Von Homburg wei noch keiner was?

----------


## Rennmaus

Ich trau mich nicht  ::-oopss: 
Aber ich wills vllt auch noch nicht wissen*g* wie ich eben schon gesagt hab..

----------


## DerSalamander

ich muss sagen, ich hab mich mittlerweile so an die Absage und den anderen Studiengang gewhnt, ich wsste gar nicht, was ich machen wrde, wenn jetzt doch noch ne Zusage kme...

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Welcher alternative Studiengang ist es denn geworden, salamander?

Ich mach mich gleich los zum Sptdienst. Und am Montag rufe ich an. Bestimmt. Vielleicht. Wenn ich mich traue.

----------


## DerSalamander

Human- und Molekularbiologie. Vor allem die letzten Semester sind geprgt von medizinischen Fchern. Ist zwar nicht dasselbe, aber ich bleibe im Fach ;)

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Willst du dich dann parallel weiter fr HM bewerben oder dann ein Zweitstudium anfangen? Oder lsst du HM dann gnzlich fallen? Sorry, hab die letzten Seiten nicht intensiv durchgelesen, falls du das schon geschrieben haben solltest.

----------


## DerSalamander

Nee, HM ist dann bei mir durch. Ich mchte nicht warten und bei mir kommt auch noch der finanzielle Aspekt hinzu. Ich mchte auch irgendwann endlich irgendwo angekommen sein. 

Hab mein Abi nach ner Ausbildung gemacht, die ich schon total tzend fand und will nicht noch eine anfangen.
Beim TMS rechne ich mir keine so groen Chancen aus und Boni bekomm ich auch keine nennenswerten.
Nee, wenns dieses Jahr nichts wird, dann ist das Thema fr mich unter 'Es-hat-nicht-sollen-sein' abgehakt.

----------


## Julia=)

oh gott mir ist grade aufgefallen,dass der NC ja dann teilweise um 0,3 gestiefen istOo wenn das im sommersemester auch so ist muss ich ka :Big Grin:  lehrer werden^^

----------


## DerSalamander

Naja, wenn du mal schaust, wie viele gute Leute jetzt von diesem Jahr brig bleiben, dies dann zum SS nochmal probieren, der NC wird schon ganz schn anziehen, denk ich mir.

----------


## Julia=)

mhh naja da muss man ja auch vom nachrckverfahren ausgehen.. um zu rechnen.. ich hoffe doch mal 1,5 wird da reichen =0

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Hey Lehrer werden ist nicht so schlecht^^ studiere jetzt auch Lehramt f. Gymnasium Chemie/Bio/Erdkunde...

Bei mir siehts auch so aus, dass es das nun war mir Medizin...vielleicht bewerb ich mich zum SS nochmal aber wenn's nichts wird dann hat es wohl nicht sein sollen.

----------


## Julia=)

mhh ne lehramt geht fr mich gar nicht:P wobei meine eltern groeltern mich immer davon berzeugen wollten wie toll der beruf fr ne frau ist :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  naja das wird schon frs sommersemester bin ich da jetzt mal zuversichtlich!!

----------


## Sophia_91

glaubt ihr bei zahmedizin gehen die ncs auch so in die hhe zum ss?
wobei dafr 1,6 schon reichen msste, oder?
sorry, dass ich so bld frag, aber ich hr halt immer gern mehrere meinungen ;)

----------


## Rennmaus

@Salamander: welche Ausbildung hast du denn gemacht? Mir geht es bei meiner genauso.
Ich habe dieses Jahr Pech gehabt, weil ich mich zu sehr auf HM konzentriert habe und - ich kanns nur nochmal wiederholen - dachte, es klappt auf jeden Fall.
Ich wei auch nicht, ob ich noch 3 Jahre oder mehr warten soll/will. Zumal die aktuelle Alternative "weiterarbeiten" ist und ich eig. seit 3 Jahren drauf warte, kndigen zu knnen (gibt ein paar Grnde, die mich bisher davon abgehalten haben).
Lehramt ist auf der einen Seite eine schne Sache. Auf der anderen: wenn ich mir die Schler heutzutage anschaue.. da verzichte ich freiwillig (kein Vorurteil, sondern schon seit 22 Jahren miterlebt*g*). Egal ob Grundschule oder eine weiterfhrende Schule. Auf der anderen Seite: wenn man erst einmal verbeamtet ist, verdient man nicht schlecht und man muss keinen Finger mehr krumm machen (bestes Beispiel sind BBS-Lehrer). Whrend die Arbeitsbedingungen der rzte nicht unbedingt die besten sind..
@Salamander: lass deinen Platz fallen, damit ich nachrcken kann  ::-angel:  (wenn du einen bekommst) -> wo studierst du jetzt?

----------


## Chelsea

> glaubt ihr bei zahmedizin gehen die ncs auch so in die hhe zum ss?
> wobei dafr 1,6 schon reichen msste, oder?
> sorry, dass ich so bld frag, aber ich hr halt immer gern mehrere meinungen ;)


Kommt drauf an wo du dich bewirbst, aber mit 1,6 solltest du fr ZM drinne sein ...

----------


## Abitussi10

die erste nachricht vom verwaltungsgericht: die uni halle muss mir erstmal einen platz freihalten  :Big Grin:  sie hat aber nun 2 wochen zeit um dazu stellung zu nehmen! aber das ist schonmal ein positives zeichen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kackbratze

Beschwer Dir danach bitte nicht ber volle Hrsle und zuviele Studenten pro Prptisch.

----------


## Inelein

@Abitussi: Auch wenn ich im Allgemeinen kein Freund dieser ganzen Klagerei bin, ist dein Fall mMn wirklich gerechtfertigt. Hat mich gerade wirklich gefreut als ich es gelesen hab, hoffe es geht dann auch tatschlich gut aus!

----------


## DerSalamander

> @Salamander: welche Ausbildung hast du denn gemacht? Mir geht es bei meiner genauso.
> Ich habe dieses Jahr Pech gehabt, weil ich mich zu sehr auf HM konzentriert habe und - ich kanns nur nochmal wiederholen - dachte, es klappt auf jeden Fall.
> Ich wei auch nicht, ob ich noch 3 Jahre oder mehr warten soll/will. Zumal die aktuelle Alternative "weiterarbeiten" ist und ich eig. seit 3 Jahren drauf warte, kndigen zu knnen (gibt ein paar Grnde, die mich bisher davon abgehalten haben).
> Lehramt ist auf der einen Seite eine schne Sache. Auf der anderen: wenn ich mir die Schler heutzutage anschaue.. da verzichte ich freiwillig (kein Vorurteil, sondern schon seit 22 Jahren miterlebt*g*). Egal ob Grundschule oder eine weiterfhrende Schule. Auf der anderen Seite: wenn man erst einmal verbeamtet ist, verdient man nicht schlecht und man muss keinen Finger mehr krumm machen (bestes Beispiel sind BBS-Lehrer). Whrend die Arbeitsbedingungen der rzte nicht unbedingt die besten sind..
> @Salamander: lass deinen Platz fallen, damit ich nachrcken kann  (wenn du einen bekommst) -> wo studierst du jetzt?


Ich bin gelernte Brokauffrau. tzend!
Naja, ich geh ja nicht davon aus, dass ich noch genommen werd, aber wenn, dann werd ich mir das tatschlich berlegen  :bhh:  Aber nur, wenn DU dann den Platz bekommst, sonst nicht ;) 
Studieren werd ich in Saarbrcken, ich bleibe dem Saarland treu ;)

----------


## Abitussi10

> Beschwer Dir danach bitte nicht ber volle Hrsle und zuviele Studenten pro Prptisch.


Es handelt sich nicht um eine Kapazittsklage!!!! Die Uni Halle hat versumt mir fr die LKs zusatzpunkte zu gewhren da ich eine besondere HZB hatte, welche ich nicht in Anton eingeben konnte. Die ZVS meinte zu mir, dass mir KEIN nachteil entsteht... Ich bin weit ber der Punktegrenze fr Halle wenn mir die Punkte gewhrt worden wren, also ist es doch mein gutes recht, dass MEINE LEISTUNG auch entsprechend honoriert wird mit einem studienplatz... Wre die ZVS auch mal ein bisschen fr solche sonderflle vom zweiten bildungsweg gerstet, wre das ganze gar kein problem gewesen. Nach meiner Leistung habe ich den Studienplatz VERDIENT und werde nun auch dafr kmpfen.

----------


## Abitussi10

> @Abitussi: Auch wenn ich im Allgemeinen kein Freund dieser ganzen Klagerei bin, ist dein Fall mMn wirklich gerechtfertigt. Hat mich gerade wirklich gefreut als ich es gelesen hab, hoffe es geht dann auch tatschlich gut aus!


Danke  :Grinnnss!:  Halte euch auf dem laufenden...

Bld ist halt nur, dass die Vorlesungen bereits MORGEN beginnen und ich bestimmt die ersten 3 Wochen verpassen werde... Naja hauptsache en Platz!

----------


## Kackbratze

Ein neuer Klagegrund, und um ehrlich zu sein, auch berechtigt.
Man lernt nie aus!

Danke fr die Info!

----------


## Abitussi10

puuuh - merci  :Love: 

ich finds auch bld, dass sich nun X Leute mit dem Kram beschftigen mssen und hier unntig kosten entstehen... Aber naja....

----------


## hulahopp

> Danke  Halte euch auf dem laufenden...
> 
> Bld ist halt nur, dass die Vorlesungen bereits MORGEN beginnen und ich bestimmt die ersten 3 Wochen verpassen werde... Naja hauptsache en Platz!


Kannst du nicht einfach an den Vorlesungen teilnehmen? Dann versumst du "nur" die Seminare und Praktika. Ist zwar sicher hart mit nur einer Backe auf dem Stuhl zu sitzen, aber wenn du damit Lcken vermeiden kannst.... Ich wnsche dir brigens auch viel Erfolg!

----------


## Abitussi10

neee, ich wohne ja in Stuttgart und kann nun nicht einfach auf "gut glck" nach halle gehen ohne dass ich bescheid wei ob es klappt  :Frown:  aber das wird schon - zur not muss ich halt bissle was schieben...

----------


## Kensington

> neee, ich wohne ja in Stuttgart und kann nun nicht einfach auf "gut glck" nach halle gehen ohne dass ich bescheid wei ob es klappt  aber das wird schon - zur not muss ich halt bissle was schieben...


Wah, vermiss mein Stuttgart bisschen. Viel Glck auch meinerseits.
Die Frankfurter haben ja unsere Punkte auch nicht anerkannt und rgere mich schwarz.

----------


## DeKl

Hab gerade mal angerufen, weil ich es nicht mehr aushalte! Da geht niemand ran! Hab es fnf mal probiert! Wie soll ich das noch aushalten?!

----------


## netfinder

Hm, bist du dir sicher, dass du die richtige Nummer gewaehlt hast?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Er hat wahrscheinlich ALLE gewhlt die irgendwie auf der webseite standen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Vielleicht war ein Zahlendreher drin?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Oder vielleicht geht Sonntag auch einfach mal niemand ans Telefon?  :hmmm...:

----------


## ~Scarlett~

Huhu,

wollt mal wissen, ob schon was bekannt ist, welche Unis denn berhaupt ein NRV durchfhren werden, oder ob das dieses Jahr kompletto flach fllt wg. der berbuchung?!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich hab natrlich nicht in Magdeburg angerufen...naja, bis morgen kann ich jetzt auch noch warten. Zu anderen Unis kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber vor einigen Seiten standen ein paar Unis, die definitiv kein NRV durchfhren.

----------


## DeKl

> ... wg. der berbuchung?!


Klingt nach Urlaub!

----------


## Abitussi10

also Ergebnisse vom 1. NRV sind da... Bei mir hats net klappt - hab ich mir ja auch schon fast gedacht^^ - die ganze Hoffnung liegt nun auf Halle und das Verfahren - oh jeeee...

----------


## Kensington

> also Ergebnisse vom 1. NRV sind da... Bei mir hats net klappt - hab ich mir ja auch schon fast gedacht^^ - die ganze Hoffnung liegt nun auf Halle und das Verfahren - oh jeeee...


Kann man die einsehen oder hast du angerufen?

----------


## Abitussi10

nee, musst anrufen oder mailen. du bekommst bei erneuter ablehnung keinen neuen bescheid.

----------


## Kensington

> nee, musst anrufen oder mailen. du bekommst bei erneuter ablehnung keinen neuen bescheid.


Ah, gut. So hatte ich das auch verstanden. Mit welcher Note gehst du eig. an den Start?
Ich hoffe es gibt n NRV in Halle..

----------


## tina2612

Ich habe angerufen, bei mir hat auch nicht geklappt (ZM ). Ich hoffte auf Bonn war nur 16 Pltze entfernt, aber nur 1 ist nachgerckt. Im Mainz sind noch 8 vor mir ,10 sind nachgerckt
aber dass davon 8 absagen ist eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich bin 110 Pltze vorgerckt in Leipzig, 99 Pltze in Kln, 115 Pltze  in Dsseldorf und 118 in Mnster. Ich warte auf den 18 Oktober aber grosse Hoffnung habe ich nicht . Gruss Tina

----------


## Sonna

Hast du angerufen um deine Platzierungen zu erfahren ? Ich habe berall ca 1000 Leute vor mir. Vielleicht rcke ich ja noch nach. Oder eben per Losverfahren

----------


## citizen_erased

> Wah, vermiss mein Stuttgart bisschen. Viel Glck auch meinerseits.
> Die Frankfurter haben ja unsere Punkte auch nicht anerkannt und rgere mich schwarz.


Htten deine Punkte in Frankfurt fr ne Zulassung gereicht?

----------


## Sonna

ich glaube dass der NC in den nchsten Jahren sinken wird  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## freakobob

und warum?

----------


## Sonna

oder zumindest die zulassungschancen besser werden, weil andere kriterien von grerer bedeutung werden! 
es wird nicht so kommen, dass an jeder uni der NC bei 1,0 liegen wird. Das geht auch wieder zurck. Es ist gerade so eine Phaser in der viele meinen Medizin sei ja sooo toll. Da gabs in den vergangen Jahren immer mal Fcher. Und nirgednwo ist der NC kontinuierlich hoch.

----------


## tina2612

Ich habe angerufen um zu erfahren , ob ich ein Platz bekommen habe. die wissen das schon.
Als sie gesagt haben, dass es nicht geklappt hat habe ich nach meinen Rngen gefragt.
Da brauche ich nicht zu hoffen, dass es in Mainz klappt , wenn nur 10 Leute nachgerckt sind und ich  jetzt Rang 8 habe. In Bonn ist nur 1 Person nachgerckt, so ein s.....
Wie sieht bei euch. Habe Abi 2010 gemacht DN 1.8.
Im WS 2009/10 wre ich bei 4 Unis drin gewesen. Ich habe schon Angst vor SS

----------


## Sonna

> Im WS 2009/10 wre ich bei 4 Unis drin gewesen. Ich habe schon Angst vor SS



mach dir mal keinen Stress, das wird schon. Sonst machst du eben eine Ausbildung und versuchst es in drei Jahren noch mal !

----------


## Kensington

> Htten deine Punkte in Frankfurt fr ne Zulassung gereicht?


Jeztt noch nicht, da ich mein KPP noch nicht machen konnte. Wollte dieses aber dann zum Sommer hin machen. Dann htten sie gereicht, bei weitem.
Finde es halt allgemein unfair. Gibt ja sicherlich welche, die es geshcafft htten in FFM, wenn sie den BOnus erhalten htten.

----------


## Kensington

> Ich habe angerufen um zu erfahren , ob ich ein Platz bekommen habe. die wissen das schon.
> Als sie gesagt haben, dass es nicht geklappt hat habe ich nach meinen Rngen gefragt.
> Da brauche ich nicht zu hoffen, dass es in Mainz klappt , wenn nur 10 Leute nachgerckt sind und ich  jetzt Rang 8 habe. In Bonn ist nur 1 Person nachgerckt, so ein s.....
> Wie sieht bei euch. Habe Abi 2010 gemacht DN 1.8.
> Im WS 2009/10 wre ich bei 4 Unis drin gewesen. Ich habe schon Angst vor SS


An TMS Unis? An normalen Unis kommt man doch mit 1,8 garnicht rein.

----------


## tina2612

> An TMS Unis? An normalen Unis kommt man doch mit 1,8 garnicht rein.


Ich habe mich aber fr ZM und nicht HM beworben, und letztes WS haben viele Unis bis 1,9 genommen

----------


## Chelsea

> oder zumindest die zulassungschancen besser werden, weil andere kriterien von grerer bedeutung werden! 
> es wird nicht so kommen, dass an jeder uni der NC bei 1,0 liegen wird. Das geht auch wieder zurck. Es ist gerade so eine Phaser in der viele meinen Medizin sei ja sooo toll. Da gabs in den vergangen Jahren immer mal Fcher. Und nirgednwo ist der NC kontinuierlich hoch.


Ja das glaub ich auch. Wann aber diese geschilderte Situation eintreffen wird, wei man nicht. Bestes Beispiel ist doch Jura, frher brauchte man auch ein sehr gutes Abitur um zugelassen zu werden, mittlerweile ist dieses Fach an den meisten Unis NC-frei.

Ich wre dafr, dass man das KKP schon vor dem Studium fr obligatorisch erklrt, vielleicht kann man ja so Bewerber abschrecken und die Nachfrage ein bisschen drcken ...

----------


## Kensington

> Ich habe mich aber fr ZM und nicht HM beworben, und letztes WS haben viele Unis bis 1,9 genommen


Ja, okay. Klar, in ZM wird man leichter genommen.

----------


## Sonna

> Ja das glaub ich auch. Wann aber diese geschilderte Situation eintreffen wird, wei man nicht. Bestes Beispiel ist doch Jura, frher brauchte man auch ein sehr gutes Abitur um zugelassen zu werden, mittlerweile ist dieses Fach an den meisten Unis NC-frei.
> 
> Ich wre dafr, dass man das KKP schon vor dem Studium fr obligatorisch erklrt, vielleicht kann man ja so Bewerber abschrecken und die Nachfrage ein bisschen drcken ...


das finde ich eine SEHR GUTE IDEE!!! das wrde sicher was bringen. dann whlen das fach leute nicht nur wegen ihres bombem abis

----------


## Kensington

> das finde ich eine SEHR GUTE IDEE!!! das wrde sicher was bringen. dann whlen das fach leute nicht nur wegen ihres bombem abis


Find ich aber auch nicht so gut. Ich war erst im JUli mit dem Abi fertig. Htte das KPP garnicht mehr vor dem Studium geschafft.

----------


## Chelsea

Muss ja nicht das komplette KKP sein, 30 bis 60 Tage reichen auch aus ...

----------


## Sonna

Die Leute, die spter Abi machen und keine Zeit zwischen Schulabschluss und Beginn WS haben mssen eben ein Jahr bzw Semster spter mit dem Studium anfangen. Dann kann man sehen wem es wirklich wert ist.

----------


## peeter91

weiss einer wie es im nachrckverfahren in mnchen aussieht, bis zu welchem rang man da nachgerckt ist, da kann man nmlich nur von 9 bis 15 uhr anrufen?

----------


## Sonna

in Mnchen kommen ausschlielich 1,5 er noch rein !

----------


## peeter91

ja ich hab ja 1,5, aber kommen auch alle 1,5er ohne Dienst rein, weil ich glaub, dass  ich bei den Rngen Lospech hatte?

----------


## Jumper2010

Wei jemand was von Bochum???????


oder Ulm?????????

----------


## queenluna

fr ulm hatte scarlett geschrieben, dass es dort kein nrv gebe.

----------


## Phoen1x

Wei denn jemand, ob es in Berlin ein Nachrckverfahren gibt?

----------


## epeline

> Die Leute, die spter Abi machen und keine Zeit zwischen Schulabschluss und Beginn WS haben mssen eben ein Jahr bzw Semster spter mit dem Studium anfangen. Dann kann man sehen wem es wirklich wert ist.


merkt ihr's eigentlich noch????

----------


## DeKl

Du hast gut reden! Du hast ja schon lange einen Platz! Du hast sogar schon dieses Physikum hinter Dir!

----------


## epeline

hast ja recht
und immer werden die guten so benachteiligt... unfair ist das
wo doch so viele besser geeignet wren...

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Hat schon jemand was von Kln gehrt (Humanmedizin)?

----------


## Sonna

Hey Gastro Zivi aus Kln !

Du kannst es wohl kaum erwarten in Kln zu studieren ! Ich wnsch dir viel Glck, dass es morgen klappt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Hey Gastro Zivi aus Kln !
> 
> Du kannst es wohl kaum erwarten in Kln zu studieren ! Ich wnsch dir viel Glck, dass es morgen klappt


Das ist aber sehr lieb und aufrichtig von dir  :Grinnnss!: 
Vielen lieben Dank, bist du auch Klnerin?  :Grinnnss!: 

Ebenso wnsche ich dir natrlich auch viel Glck und alles Gute, dass auch deine Wnsche in Erfllung gehen.

LG  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sonna

Danke ;) Aber ich hab mich mittlerweile schon an den Gedanken drei Jahre warten zu mssen gewhnt ( wobei ich noch eeeetwas Hoffnung habe, dass es vorher klappt, vll AWG oder so) kann man nichts machen ...
Ich bin nicht aus Kln -> Ruhrpott ;) 
Berichte mal wie es morgen mit der Studienplatzlage so ist  :Smilie:

----------


## Julia=)

Hat jemand gehrt, ob es bei marburg nen nachrckverfahren gibt? kann man das morgen dann bei daisy einsehen?

----------


## Sonna

Bei Daisy gibt es nur eine Mitteilung, wenn man einen Platz bekommen hat. Weiteres steht da nicht.

----------


## Julia=)

hat schon wer was bekommen??

----------


## blabliblub

ich hab noch nichts bekommen, aber am telefon haben sie mir schon gesagt dass ich in bochum nachgerckt bin. keine ahnung wann die die bescheide reinstellen.

----------


## Julia=)

herzlichen glckwunsch :Smilie:  wie weit warst du weg? :Smilie:

----------


## blabliblub

36 rnge. hast du noch einen bekommen?

----------


## Sonna

> ich hab noch nichts bekommen, aber am telefon haben sie mir schon gesagt dass ich in bochum nachgerckt bin. keine ahnung wann die die bescheide reinstellen.


mit welchem Schnitt bist du denn drin ? Hast du den TMS gemacht ? Steht jetzt was beo DAISY drin ?

----------


## Trianna

Die Freude ist ja greifbar  :Smilie:

----------


## Julia=)

hab bisher noch nicht angerufen=/ aber ich bin 120 rnge weg^^ und die hatten mir ja schon gesagt,dass es nicht klappen wird dieses jahr^^ ich bin grade in nem totalen zwiespalt :P ich will da gar nicht anrufen weil ich angst hab jetzt ne zusage zu bekommen.. ist irgendwie krank aber ich hab jetzt schon den winter geplant und alles organisiert, das wre dann wieder voll der schock
aber ich freu mich echt fr dich :Smilie:  weit du schon wie du das mit wohnung und so machst?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Die Freude ist ja greifbar


... die Freude, da dieser Fred bald hoffentlich auf dem Friedhof liegt?

----------


## Sonna

Bis zu welcher DN ist man in Bochum ohne TMS dabei ???

----------


## blabliblub

also ich hatte 1,5 ohne tms. 
bleibe erstmal in ddorf wohnen und pendle erstmal.

----------


## Sonna

> also ich hatte 1,5 ohne tms. 
> bleibe erstmal in ddorf wohnen und pendle erstmal.


ohh ich hab 1,7

----------


## rolf90

Hab einen Platz mit 1.5 und Dienst (war ziemlich mittig zwischen 1.4 und 1.6) an der LMU!

Ist online bei Daisy jetzt.

----------


## Arutha

> ... die Freude, da dieser Fred bald hoffentlich auf dem Friedhof liegt?


hh...der war gut! Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!  :bhh:

----------


## peeter91

> Hab einen Platz mit 1.5 und Dienst (war ziemlich mittig zwischen 1.4 und 1.6) an der LMU!
> 
> Ist online bei Daisy jetzt.


Glckwunsch Rolf! 
Was zhlt an der Lmu eigentlich als Dienst und wlechen hast du gemacht?

----------


## Zahni1

bin in dresden drin 
muss mich jetzt aber berwinden berlin zu verlassen :S

----------


## apple_pie

glckwunsch an alle, die es gepackt haben!

mir hat die zvs heute eine kryptische antwort gegeben- in hannover sei der grenzrang 0006, ich sei auf platz 0008. die zweite stufe des nachrckverfahrens msse abgewartet werden.

wie schtzt ihr meine chancen ein? 
und kann mir jemand erklren, unter welchen umstnden eine zweite stufe des nachrckverfahrens durchgefhrt wird? gibt es das nur, falls die nachrcker der ersten stufe ihren platz nicht antreten?

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich hab nen Platz in Homburg ;)

----------


## Sonna

> Ich hab nen Platz in Homburg ;)


Hey gut ! Mit welchem DN bist du in HOM reingekommen? Hast du schon viele Wartesemester oder einen Dienst ?

----------


## Sonna

> glckwunsch an alle, die es gepackt haben!
> 
> mir hat die zvs heute eine kryptische antwort gegeben- in hannover sei der grenzrang 0006, ich sei auf platz 0008. die zweite stufe des nachrckverfahrens msse abgewartet werden.
> 
> wie schtzt ihr meine chancen ein? 
> und kann mir jemand erklren, unter welchen umstnden eine zweite stufe des nachrckverfahrens durchgefhrt wird? gibt es das nur, falls die nachrcker der ersten stufe ihren platz nicht antreten?


Zwei Pltze sind natrlich nicht viel. Trotzdem wrde ich mir gerade in Hannover keine groe Hoffnung machen, da es eine OP1 Uni ist. Und welcher Bewerber sollte schon absagen, der ein Vorstellungsgesprch bestanden hat. Die Dienste sind ja schon drauen.

----------


## DerSalamander

@ Sonna,

hab 1,6 und keine Wartesemester.
Bin 22 Pltze hochgerutscht. 
Hab ich schon gar nicht mehr geglaubt und freu mich!

----------


## Sonna

das ist auch super ! Ich hab 1,7. Vielleicht reichts im Sommer.

----------


## Trianna

@ Der Salamander

Dann goodbye Mathekurs  :Smilie: 

Schn, viel Spa auf jeden Fall

----------


## lio

Ich bin 109 Pltze in Bonn nachgerckt!  :Big Grin:  
Hab dann erstmal ne Viertelstunde bei McD ins Telefon geheult (woanders hab ich zur Zeit kein Internet, mein Zwischenmietvertrag ist vor zwei Stunden abgelaufen). Die Frage ist nur, wie ich so schnell ne Wohnung finden soll... Das Semester fngt ja schon am Montag an und ich bin von morgen bis Sonntag zu Hause in Mnchen. Egal  :Big Grin:

----------


## vgu46

> Hab einen Platz mit 1.5 und Dienst (war ziemlich mittig zwischen 1.4 und 1.6) an der LMU!
> 
> Ist online bei Daisy jetzt.


woher wei man denn bis zu welchem rang 1.4 ca ging und ab welchem 1.6 losging?
bzw weit du das ca fr die lmu ?  :Smilie:

----------


## DerSalamander

> @ Der Salamander
> 
> Dann goodbye Mathekurs 
> 
> Schn, viel Spa auf jeden Fall


Nee, nee, die Woche komm ich noch, Mathe brauch ich ja auch fr Physik.
Wobei ich die Vorlesungen da morgens echt net wirklich gut finde...

Naja, aber dankeschn ;)

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich hab einen Platz in Magdeburg! Okay, ich war nur 2 Pltze vom Grenzrang weg, aber trotzdem! Ick freu mir!

----------


## Sonna

> Ich hab einen Platz in Magdeburg! Okay, ich war nur 2 Pltze vom Grenzrang weg, aber trotzdem! Ick freu mir!


welche abinote hast du ? 

hattest du magdeburg auf OP 1 ?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Hatte MD auf OP1 und habe als DN 1,6 mit Dienst.

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Ich hab einen Platz in Magdeburg! Okay, ich war nur 2 Pltze vom Grenzrang weg, aber trotzdem! Ick freu mir!


Gratulation, hat es also doch noch geklappt. Viel Spa und Erfolg im Studium.

----------


## Trianna

Nee die Vorlesung ist vllig schrottig..Werde da ins Selbststudium gehen...

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Ich habe auch keinen Platz erhalten!
Ich habe mich in der Hoffnung auf das NRV auch ausschlielich fr Kln beworben, da bisher der NC immer noch bis 1,6 hochging.
Und dieses Jahr bis 1,3 im NRV!!!!!???? Das ist echt unfassbar, wie soll das bitte weitergehen?
brigens: Meine DN ist 1,5 bei einem Rang von 447 (im AdH) und Grenzrang 123.

Ich bin derzeit ziemlich geknickt, und muss gucken, wie ich das verarbeiten kann...

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Danke danke. Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen meinem Arbeitgeber schonend beibringen kann, dass er ab sofort auf mich verzichten muss. Und dann werde ich alles Zeug zusammen sammeln und hoffe, mich am Freitag immatrikulieren zu knnen, denn am Montag gehts ja schon lohos!
Sagt mal, bei diesem Wisch, dass ich krankenversichert bin, gibt es da irgendwelche Vordrucke? Oder kann ich mir das irgendwie per Mail bescheinigen lassen und dann ausdrucken?

----------


## freakobob

klnermedizin mach dir keinen kopf du bekommst im sommer auf jeden fall was....

----------


## Sonna

> Ich habe auch keinen Platz erhalten!
> Ich habe mich in der Hoffnung auf das NRV auch ausschlielich fr Kln beworben, da bisher der NC immer noch bis 1,6 hochging.
> Und dieses Jahr bis 1,3 im NRV!!!!!???? Das ist echt unfassbar, wie soll das bitte weitergehen?
> brigens: Meine DN ist 1,5 bei einem Rang von 447 (im AdH) und Grenzrang 123.
> 
> Ich bin derzeit ziemlich geknickt, und muss gucken, wie ich das verarbeiten kann...




das ist schade, aber vielleicht wird es ja im zweiten nrv was !? 
hattest du dich nirgends anders beworben auer in kln? oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?

----------


## Trianna

@ Sternenprinzessin

Musst du nicht umziehen??

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich wohne in Bernburg, das ist ca. 40 km von Magdeburg weg und die Bahnverbindung ist ganz anprechend. Also werde ich erstmal noch ein wenig zu Hause wohnen.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> das ist schade, aber vielleicht wird es ja im zweiten nrv was !? 
> hattest du dich nirgends anders beworben auer in kln? oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?


Das wird im zweiten NRV sicher nichts, denn es sind insgesamt wohl nur 3 Leute nachgerckt (wenn man das mal mit letztem Jahr vergleicht...Wahnsinn!). Ich habe mich nur fr Kln beworben, da sit richtig, war retrospektiv auch bld, da es im NRV ja auch nichts gebracht hat, aber das wusste ich vorher nicht, ich habe mich auf die vorigen Werte verlassen, in denen es in Kln immer auf 1,6 hochging. Ich glaube das ist Schicksal, warum das alles gerade da, wo ich mich bewerbe?

Ich glaube, in Kln wirds zum SoSe wahrscheinlich auch nix, da ist mir das Risiko zu hoch, nur Kln anzugeben um aufs NRV zu hoffen, denn irgendwann muss ich ja auch mal anfangen...

LG  :hmmm...:

----------


## Trianna

Das ist natrlich super in Hinblick auf die Vorlesungen am Montag  :Smilie: 

Ich hoffe du hast Spa  :Smilie: )

----------


## Rennmaus

Hey Salamander

Ich gratuliere dir! Ich bin leer ausgegangen. Sind also noch 18 Leute vor mir... Oder weniger, keine Ahnung. Ich hab HSS eben eine Mail geschrieben, wie viele bei mir noch fehlen..
Ziemlich bitter...  :Frown:

----------


## BlaBlubberFasel

> Hey Salamander
> 
> Ich gratuliere dir! Ich bin leer ausgegangen. Sind also noch 18 Leute vor mir... Oder weniger, keine Ahnung. Ich hab HSS eben eine Mail geschrieben, wie viele bei mir noch fehlen..
> Ziemlich bitter...


Dann gehts dir ja wie mir...vor mir sind jetzt noch 19 Leute :/

----------


## Rennmaus

Dann lass dich drcken.. Zu zweit leidet man besser als alleine..
Ich hab mich zwar schon an den Gedanken versucht zu gewhnen, dass ich leer ausgehe, aber so knapp am Ziel vorbei ist schon hart.
Salamander: Kann ich deinen Platz in Humanbio haben? :]

----------


## DerSalamander

> Dann lass dich drcken.. Zu zweit leidet man besser als alleine..
> Ich hab mich zwar schon an den Gedanken versucht zu gewhnen, dass ich leer ausgehe, aber so knapp am Ziel vorbei ist schon hart.
> Salamander: Kann ich deinen Platz in Humanbio haben? :]


Och Rennmaus, ich hab die ganze Zeit gehofft, dass es fr dich auch gereicht hat.
Tut mir ehrlich leid!

Naja, mein Humanbioplatz wird ja frei... Ich kann ja mal ein gutes Wort fr dich einlegen :/

----------


## Rennmaus

Naja, htte mich erstmal dafr bewerben mssen ;) blubb..

----------


## DerSalamander

Hab mir fast gedacht, dass du das nicht getan hast...
Ach ist doch bld... Nur wegen Lospech...

----------


## DeKl

> ...Die Frage ist nur, wie ich so schnell ne Wohnung finden soll... Das Semester fngt ja schon am Montag an und ich bin von morgen bis Sonntag zu Hause in Mnchen. Egal


Naja, klare Jacke. Du fhrst eben nicht nach Hause, sondern suchst Dir vor Ort eine Wohnung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## peeter91

@ lio , hattest du dich auch in Mnchen beworben und welchen Rang hattest du da im 2. ADH?

----------


## rolf90

> woher wei man denn bis zu welchem rang 1.4 ca ging und ab welchem 1.6 losging?
> bzw weit du das ca fr die lmu ?


nein, tut mir leid, keine ahnung.

ich glaube, du hast mich falsch verstanden, mit mittig zwischen 1.4 und 1.6 meinte ich den abischnitt. Ich habe also kein "gutes" oder "schlechtes" 1.5-Abi, sondern bin mittendrin.

----------


## Abitussi10

Glckwunsch Sala  :Big Grin: 
Auf welchem Rang warst du denn, weil bei mir hats leider net gereicht  :Frown: (( Aber es sind auch noch 90 1,6ler vor mir gewesen^^ Und HSS hat mir noch nicht zurckgemailt, wies jezzzz ausschaut die Nasen^^

Grle

----------


## DerSalamander

Dankeschn! ;)

Ich hatte Rang 486.

----------


## Angeletta

> Das wird im zweiten NRV sicher nichts, denn es sind insgesamt wohl nur 3 Leute nachgerckt


Nee, das kann nicht sein :O
Ich kenne eine, die ist 23 Pltze im 1. NRV nachgerckt.
Ich selbst habe es schon im AdH noch geschafft und nehme den Studienplatz nicht an.
Einer mehr frs 2. NRV oder Losverfahren?! :/

----------


## lio

> @ lio , hattest du dich auch in Mnchen beworben und welchen Rang hattest du da im 2. ADH?


nein, hatte ich nicht. nur in regensburg (rang 526) und wrzburg (auch weit vom grenzrang entfernt). dachte ursprnglich, dass mir ne wohnung in MUC zu teuer ist (jeden tag 1,5 stunden pendeln wollte ich nicht), aber nach drei monaten nrdlich der donau ist mir klar: nach dem physikum will ich zurck  :Frown: 
bist du noch nachgerckt?

ne, ich fahr nach hause. im evangelischen studentenwohnheim sind noch sieben pltze frei, aber die haben erst am montag wieder auf. wenn ich bis anfang november in die jugendherberge muss, geht meine welt auch nicht unter ;)

----------


## peeter91

> nein, hatte ich nicht. nur in regensburg (rang 526) und wrzburg (auch weit vom grenzrang entfernt). dachte ursprnglich, dass mir ne wohnung in MUC zu teuer ist (jeden tag 1,5 stunden pendeln wollte ich nicht), aber nach drei monaten nrdlich der donau ist mir klar: nach dem physikum will ich zurck 
> bist du noch nachgerckt?
> 
> ne, ich fahr nach hause. im evangelischen studentenwohnheim sind noch sieben pltze frei, aber die haben erst am montag wieder auf. wenn ich bis anfang november in die jugendherberge muss, geht meine welt auch nicht unter ;)


nein leider nicht, bin auch noch 150 Pltze weg nach 1. Nachrckverfahren

----------


## Phoen1x

Ich stelle hier meine Frage nochmal, es geht um die Uni Leipzig:

Laut hochschulstart betrgt die diesjhrige Auswahlgrenze "90% DN/Test: 1,5"

Jetzt wei ich nicht ganz, wie ich das genau interpretieren soll. Ich habe keine genaue Formel gefunden, mit der die Gewichtung des NC's bzw. des TMS deutlich wird. Heidelberg z.B. verwendet eine solche Formel.

Bedeutet die diesjhrige Auswahlgrenze, dass man es mit einem NC von 1,4 an die Uni geschafft htte, OHNE dass man den TMS gemacht hat?

----------


## Kensington

> Ich stelle hier meine Frage nochmal, es geht um die Uni Leipzig:
> 
> Laut hochschulstart betrgt die diesjhrige Auswahlgrenze "90% DN/Test: 1,5"
> 
> Jetzt wei ich nicht ganz, wie ich das genau interpretieren soll. Ich habe keine genaue Formel gefunden, mit der die Gewichtung des NC's bzw. des TMS deutlich wird. Heidelberg z.B. verwendet eine solche Formel.
> 
> Bedeutet die diesjhrige Auswahlgrenze, dass man es mit einem NC von 1,4 an die Uni geschafft htte, OHNE dass man den TMS gemacht hat?


Wende dich am Besten an das Dekanat der med. Fakultt. Aber gib nicht zuviel darauf, mir haben sie auch mal totalen Mist an ner Uni erzhlt.
Zu deiner letzten Frage: In Ulm gilt diese Regelung nicht, in Bochum schon. Von daher kann theoretisch beides sein.

----------


## Rennmaus

Grenzrang 28
Mein Rang 34
Brauche Mitgefhl und 6 Leute, die noch abspringen!

----------


## Kensington

> Grenzrang 28
> Mein Rang 34
> Brauche Mitgefhl und 6 Leute, die noch abspringen!


Mein tieftes Mitgefhl hast du ;)
6 Leute? Das wird. Welchen Rang hattest du beim 2.AdH?

----------


## Rennmaus

Grenzrang 463 mein Rang 504

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Nee, das kann nicht sein :O
> Ich kenne eine, die ist 23 Pltze im 1. NRV nachgerckt.
> Ich selbst habe es schon im AdH noch geschafft und nehme den Studienplatz nicht an.
> Einer mehr frs 2. NRV oder Losverfahren?! :/


Tatschlich? Die ZVSler meinten, es seien wohl nur 3 nachgerckt. Naja, aufs 2. NRV oder Losverfahren mache ich mir gar keine Hoffnungen...
Warum nimmst du den Platz denn nicht an?  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Julia=)

also ich denke, dass das beides richtig ist^^ 
Die ZVS wei wie viele Leute tatschlich nachgerckt sind, aber wir kennen ja nur unsere Listenpltze. Vlt ist deine Freundin ja 23 Ranglistenpltze nachgerckt, war aber effektiv nur eine von dreien

----------


## Abitussi10

ach diese Warterei  :grrrr....: 

Die Uni Halle fordert in meinem Verfahren nun die Unterlagen von der ZVS an, was ich recht lcherlich finde^^ das Zeugnis und den Ausdruck der Bewerbung kann ich denen auch 5 mal schneller zukommen lassen! Naja die Kammer vom Gericht hatte so einen Fall wie bei mir noch nie  :Blush:  dass also die Unterlagen nicht korrekt weitergeleitet wurden... Ich will endlich anfangen!!! dauert wohl NOCHMAL ca 2 Wochen bis ich dann neue Infos bekomme. Bin aber dennoch positiv beeindruckt, wie schnell doch die Kommunikation erfolgt. Htte ich nicht gedacht... Hoffentlich lernen die was aus meinem Fall (also die Uni Halle) und lsst sich wie Greifswald und Frankfurt einfach SELBST das Zeugnis schicken, damit knnte man das Problem ganz einfach aus der Welt schaffen... Aber das ist ja mit Aufwand, und der Aufwand dann mit Kosten verbunden. Ach ja was soll's so ists nunmal... Grle und den Nachrckern wnsch ich von ganzem Herzen einen tollen Start!!!

----------


## apple_pie

wei jemand, wann das zweite nachrckverfahren stattfindet?
 :Blush:

----------


## peeter91

> wei jemand, wann das zweite nachrckverfahren stattfindet?


18. oktober

----------


## Jumper2010

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh ist das hier langweilig geworden :dagegen: 

hat keiner mehr was zu erzhlen???????

MOntag ist doch der zweite Termin vom Nachrckverfahren, hat keiner die ZVS genervt??????????????????????

Mensch Leute, wo seid ihr? Habt ihr euch eingegraben bis zum nchsten Termin SS 2011 :Grinnnss!: 

Hallo. das Leben geht weiter :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Kensington

> ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh ist das hier langweilig geworden
> 
> hat keiner mehr was zu erzhlen???????
> 
> MOntag ist doch der zweite Termin vom Nachrckverfahren, hat keiner die ZVS genervt??????????????????????
> 
> Mensch Leute, wo seid ihr? Habt ihr euch eingegraben bis zum nchsten Termin SS 2011
> 
> Hallo. das Leben geht weiter


Haha, dich kenn ich noch garnicht. Welche DN? Wo haste dich beworben?

----------


## Jumper2010

aussichtsloser Kandidat mit DN/ TMS 1,7......

Beworben berall wo ich dachte das es mglich ist, aber........................... :grrrr....:

----------


## Kensington

> aussichtsloser Kandidat mit DN/ TMS 1,7......
> 
> Beworben berall wo ich dachte das es mglich ist, aber...........................


Dito :Grinnnss!:  Was hast du nun vor ?

----------


## -Julchen-

> aussichtsloser Kandidat mit DN/ TMS 1,7......
> 
> Beworben berall wo ich dachte das es mglich ist, aber...........................


Dann knnt ihr zwei mir doch bestimmt erklren, warum in Ulm (habt ihr euch da auch beworben?) Leute mit 1,7 und TMS nicht genommen wurden obwohl die Quote bei 1,74nochwas war? Bei ner Freundin von mir ist das auch so und ich kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen...

----------


## Jumper2010

wei es nicht wirklich, es gibt aber zwei Auswahlgrenzen:

mit TMS und ohne

und die sind eben unterschiedlich, ein Durchschnitt von 1,7 nur durch Abi 
reicht eben nicht, 
aber ein Durchschnitt von Abi z.B. 2,1 und TMS von 1,3 ergibt 1,70? 
reicht dann eben.

@ Kensington
da ich nicht bis Sanktnimmerlein warten will......mach ich wohl Pharmazie zum SS, oder ( wenn ich im Lotto gewinn ) nach Ungarn gehen

----------


## Kensington

> wei es nicht wirklich, es gibt aber zwei Auswahlgrenzen:
> 
> mit TMS und ohne
> 
> und die sind eben unterschiedlich, ein Durchschnitt von 1,7 nur durch Abi 
> reicht eben nicht, 
> aber ein Durchschnitt von Abi z.B. 2,1 und TMS von 1,3 ergibt 1,70? 
> reicht dann eben.
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. Ich studier jetzt Psycho im Ausland. Und,wenn ich wieder nix bekomme, werde ich wohl auch nach Ungarn gehen.

----------


## Jumper2010

und ist noch jemand nachgerckt???????? :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Ehem-User-11-11-2010-3

Hei ihr verzweifelten,
hab mal ne Frage, bin nun 27 Jahre alt und hab leider keinen Platz bekommen *mist*. Jedenfalls hab ich mir berlegt, bevor ich bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag auf einen Platz warte (hab 1,7 und 8 WS und bin leider Ortsgebunden) ob ich zur Physiotherapieschule gehe. Unsere hier kostet aber leider mal eben 14.000 , das Geld hat man nicht mal eben, also muss ich erstmal wieder nen Jahr in meinem Schnarchjob (Verwaltung) arbeiten  :Traurig: 

Egal, wei auf jeden Fall einer von euch, vielleicht aus Erfahrung, ob man Schlder-/oder Studentenbafg bekommt? Leider hat mir das Bafgamt eine mehr als unbefriedigende Nachricht geschrieben (scheinbar hab ich sie aus dem Schlaf gerissen).

Wrde mich freuen wenn es einer von euch besser wei als ich,
schne Gre
Streifi

----------


## tina2612

> und ist noch jemand nachgerckt????????


Ja ich in Bonn ZM Abi 2010 1.8 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## IceBrin

Und ich in Mannheim  :Smilie:

----------


## Palimpalim

So, jetzt gehts ja wieder los und ich dachte, ich grab meinen Lieblingsfred wieder aus. Wo habt ihr euch beworben, gibts noch alte Mitleidende ausm letzten WS oder Warter, die sch diesmal wieder Hoffnungen machen? Wo wollt ihr hin, bzw. glaubt ihr, habt ihr die besten Chancen? Wr schn, wenn man sich vorab schon etwas austauschen knnte. Und vor allem, was macht ihr bis zur Bescheidvergabe????

lg Palimpalim

----------


## peeter91

> So, jetzt gehts ja wieder los und ich dachte, ich grab meinen Lieblingsfred wieder aus. Wo habt ihr euch beworben, gibts noch alte Mitleidende ausm letzten WS oder Warter, die sch diesmal wieder Hoffnungen machen? Wo wollt ihr hin, bzw. glaubt ihr, habt ihr die besten Chancen? Wr schn, wenn man sich vorab schon etwas austauschen knnte. Und vor allem, was macht ihr bis zur Bescheidvergabe????
> 
> lg Palimpalim


Ich hatte mich letztes WS mit 1,5 nur in Mnchen beworben, diesmal hoffe ich auf Erlangen. Studiere zur Zeit Jura in Mnchen. Und wie siehts bei dir aus?

----------


## prot

> Ich hatte mich letztes WS mit 1,5 nur in Mnchen beworben, diesmal hoffe ich auf Erlangen. Studiere zur Zeit Jura in Mnchen. Und wie siehts bei dir aus?


Ich hab auch Erlangen an erster Stelle (muss Papiere am Montag noch abschicken). Bin mit 1.3 im Rennen.

1. Erlangen 1.3
2. Wrzburg 1.2
3. Gieen 1.3

Auch wenns noch Monate bis zum Bescheid sind, mir fllt das warten schon seit Wochen schwer xD

----------


## Kensington

> So, jetzt gehts ja wieder los und ich dachte, ich grab meinen Lieblingsfred wieder aus. Wo habt ihr euch beworben, gibts noch alte Mitleidende ausm letzten WS oder Warter, die sch diesmal wieder Hoffnungen machen? Wo wollt ihr hin, bzw. glaubt ihr, habt ihr die besten Chancen? Wr schn, wenn man sich vorab schon etwas austauschen knnte. Und vor allem, was macht ihr bis zur Bescheidvergabe????
> 
> lg Palimpalim


Da simma dabei, dad ist primmaaaa...
Bin wieder dabei  :Grinnnss!:  Bis dahin weiter studieren in der fr mich schnsten Stadt der Welt.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich hatte mich letztes WS mit 1,5 nur in Mnchen beworben, diesmal hoffe ich auf Erlangen. Studiere zur Zeit Jura in Mnchen. Und wie siehts bei dir aus?


War mit 1,6 am Start, aber ohne Erfolg.

Jetzt hab ichs wie fogt strukturiert:

Tbingen 1,2
Mainz 1,6
Kln 1,6
Erlangen 1,5
Wrzburg 1,4
Gieen 1,6

Will aber nicht nach Op 1-3, aber ich mcht halt alle Chancen nutzen... Daumen hoch, wir werden alle (irgendwann) was kriegen

----------


## Chelsea

Da sind wir dabei.
Beworben hab ich mich im AdH nur fr Wrzburg als 1. OP, gefolgt von Mainz. Mit einer DN von 2,2 allerdings fr Pharmazie. 
Jetzt heit es bis zum 07.03.2011 auf den Zulassungsbescheid warten, ich glaub ich werd verrckt bis dahin ...

----------


## Lisa812

Hi - ja das ewige warten ist einfach schrecklich. Warte gerade auf die Bescheide von den Unis, bin b.Q. und da stellt die jeweilige Uni ein Zeugnis aus.
Ob man da berhaupt Chancen hat ist die andere Frage. Keine Wartesemester usw.

Schrecklich - hoffe das vor Weihnachten alle Unterlagen zu Hochschulstart knnen.

Liebe Gre Lisa

----------


## Stups07

> Hei ihr verzweifelten,
> hab mal ne Frage, bin nun 27 Jahre alt und hab leider keinen Platz bekommen *mist*. Jedenfalls hab ich mir berlegt, bevor ich bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag auf einen Platz warte (hab 1,7 und 8 WS und bin leider Ortsgebunden) ob ich zur Physiotherapieschule gehe. Unsere hier kostet aber leider mal eben 14.000 , das Geld hat man nicht mal eben, also muss ich erstmal wieder nen Jahr in meinem Schnarchjob (Verwaltung) arbeiten 
> 
> Egal, wei auf jeden Fall einer von euch, vielleicht aus Erfahrung, ob man Schlder-/oder Studentenbafg bekommt? Leider hat mir das Bafgamt eine mehr als unbefriedigende Nachricht geschrieben (scheinbar hab ich sie aus dem Schlaf gerissen).
> 
> Wrde mich freuen wenn es einer von euch besser wei als ich,
> schne Gre
> Streifi


Hi!
Da Du Dein 30. Lebensjahr noch nicht erreicht hast und es sich dabei um eine, soweit ich wei, dreijhrige Ausbildung handelt, msste diese eigentlich frderungsfhig sein.
Stelle am besten einen offiziellen Antrag auf Vorabentscheidung beim zustndigen Amt fr Ausblidungsfrderung, dann weit Du es sicher.
http://www.das-neue-bafoeg.de/de/487.php

LG

----------


## meleno

soooo siehts aus:

abi nrw 2010 mit nc 1,2

bewerbung:
1. mnster
2. mainz
mehr nicht  :Smilie: 

bis zur zulassung:
erstmal auf das komische kontrollblatt warten...
noch den rest vom pflegepraktikum absolvieren, zzt. 30 tage neuroreha, dann 30 tage pdiatrie und ich bin durch; JAAA. januar und februar arbeiten wie verrckt, mrz nochmal reisen und hoffentlich umziehen  :Smilie:  

drcke euch aaaaaaaaaaaaaaallen die daumen ganz ganz fest.

----------


## prot

Grad alles restliche per Post weggeschickt. Beglaubigte Kopien und Formulare an hochschulstart und Bewerbung fr ein Wohnheim an das Studentenwerk Erlangen.

Jetzt kann ich nur noch warten...

und warten....



.....

immer noch warten....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## peeter91

> Grad alles restliche per Post weggeschickt. Beglaubigte Kopien und Formulare an hochschulstart und Bewerbung fr ein Wohnheim an das Studentenwerk Erlangen.
> 
> Jetzt kann ich nur noch warten...
> 
> und warten....
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> ...


hab ich auch schon alles gemacht  :hmmm...:

----------


## bastiankai

wie schautsn aus bei dem Wohnheim antrag wenn man keinen studienplatz bekommt? bzw wie lange warten die bis sie es weiter vergeben?

----------


## prot

> wie schautsn aus bei dem Wohnheim antrag wenn man keinen studienplatz bekommt? bzw wie lange warten die bis sie es weiter vergeben?


Ich denke, man muss sowieso erst seine Zusage fr Medizin zu denen schicken, bevor die berhaupt eine Zusage fr ein Wohnheim ausschicken oder?

----------


## peeter91

> Ich denke, man muss sowieso erst seine Zusage fr Medizin zu denen schicken, bevor die berhaupt eine Zusage fr ein Wohnheim ausschicken oder?


Ja, deswegen soll man ja auch den Zulassungsbescheid sofort nachreichen, wenn man ihn hat!

----------


## bastiankai

ja aber wie lange "warten" die denn ... zum beispiel mit dem NRV wei man es halt erst sehr spt! kann es sein dass dann alle weggeben wurden?

----------


## reni79

So, ich habe letzte Woche Dienstag alle Unterlagen abgeschickt. Am Freitag habe ich die Postkarte bekommen - wann kommt denn nun endlich das Kontrollblatt?? Das Warten macht mich ganz verrckt. Ich habe zwar ausreichend Wartesemester aber ich wei ja nicht ob es mit meinenm Wunschort funktioniert obwohl hier meine Familie wohnt (sprich Kind und Mann) Ach Mann, ich will jetzt beginnen  ::-dance:

----------


## prot

> So, ich habe letzte Woche Dienstag alle Unterlagen abgeschickt. Am Freitag habe ich die Postkarte bekommen - wann kommt denn nun endlich das Kontrollblatt?? Das Warten macht mich ganz verrckt. Ich habe zwar ausreichend Wartesemester aber ich wei ja nicht ob es mit meinenm Wunschort funktioniert obwohl hier meine Familie wohnt (sprich Kind und Mann) Ach Mann, ich will jetzt beginnen


Ist in der Postkarte, die zurckkommt, nur ein Zettel, wo draufsteht, dass die Unterlagen eingegangen sind? Hab zwei Briefmarken zu je 55 Cent draufgemacht, komme aus sterreich. Hoffe das reicht  :Woow:

----------


## reni79

Ja genau, da steht nur drauf, dass die Unterlagen angekommen sind und dass man von Nachfragen absehen soll. Dieser Satz soll wahrscheinlich die Brgerfreundlichkeit von diesem Verein besonders betonen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

> Ja genau, da steht nur drauf, dass die Unterlagen angekommen sind und dass man von Nachfragen absehen soll. Dieser Satz soll wahrscheinlich die Brgerfreundlichkeit von diesem Verein besonders betonen...


Also lieber nicht anrufen  :Big Grin: ,..dann lieber auf das Kontrollblatt warten. Wobei das wahrscheinlich seine Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird, ...hab ich irgendwo auf deren Homepage gelesen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Sooo,...
Hab jetzt auch alles fertig und abgeschickt. Hab voll Angst, dass es dieses SS wieder nix wird. V. a. komm ich in Erlangen jetzt doch nur auf 1,6, weil ich den Bonus doch ned krieg. Etz liegen alle Hoffnungen auf Tbingen oder Gieen...

----------


## peeter91

> ja aber wie lange "warten" die denn ... zum beispiel mit dem NRV wei man es halt erst sehr spt! kann es sein dass dann alle weggeben wurden?


Ich weiss zwar nicht wie lange die Warten, aber ich glaub bis zur 1. Stufe des ADH aufjedenfall. 




> So, ich habe letzte Woche Dienstag alle Unterlagen abgeschickt. Am Freitag habe ich die Postkarte bekommen - wann kommt denn nun endlich das Kontrollblatt?? Das Warten macht mich ganz verrckt. Ich habe zwar ausreichend Wartesemester aber ich wei ja nicht ob es mit meinenm Wunschort funktioniert obwohl hier meine Familie wohnt (sprich Kind und Mann) Ach Mann, ich will jetzt beginnen


Also ich habs letzten Freitag losgeschickt und das Kontrollblatt ist seit heute da bei hochschulstart. Ne Postkarte denen hinzuschicken, ob es auch angekommen ist, brauchts also nicht. Man sieht ja dann, ob das Kontrollblatt online ist. 




> Sooo,...
> Hab jetzt auch alles fertig und abgeschickt. Hab voll Angst, dass es dieses SS wieder nix wird. V. a. komm ich in Erlangen jetzt doch nur auf 1,6, weil ich den Bonus doch ned krieg. Etz liegen alle Hoffnungen auf Tbingen oder Gieen...


Erlangen mit 1,6 ist ja auch nicht ausgeschlossen. Aber Gieen mit 1,6 ist ja auch nicht wahrscheinlicher als Erlangen mit 1,6 , oder hast du da nen Bonus?

----------


## meleno

> Also ich habs letzten Freitag losgeschickt und das Kontrollblatt ist seit heute da bei hochschulstart. Ne Postkarte denen hinzuschicken, ob es auch angekommen ist, brauchts also nicht. Man sieht ja dann, ob das Kontrollblatt online ist.


same here!
freitag abgeschickt, kontrollblatt jetzt da  :Big Grin:  DAUMEN HOCH.   :Top: 


....und jetzt wieder daumen drcken!!! ;)

----------


## reni79

Mit welchen Buchstaben fangen denn Eure Nachnamen an? Wiesoooooooooooo habe ich noch kein Kontrollblatt=  :grrrr....: 


bzw. in welchen Gruppen seid Ihr?
http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=20

----------


## lio

> Ich weiss zwar nicht wie lange die Warten, aber ich glaub bis zur 1. Stufe des ADH aufjedenfall.


Eher bis zur 2. Stufe, die kennen sich mit den ZVS-Terminen ganz gut aus. Frankfurt hat mich am 24. September angerufen und gefragt, ob ich denn jetzt eine Zulassung bekommen habe. Die htten mir persnlich zwar keinen Platz frs NRV reserviert, aber viele Unis reservieren einige Wohnheimpltze fr Hrteflle im NRV. In Bonn (600km vom Heimatort entfernt) htte ich drei Tage vor Semesterbeginn noch nen Platz bekommen, obwohl die regulr eigentlich total berfllt sind.

----------


## Die Niere

...und ich hab mir echt Sorgen gemacht, dass dieser Thread eines Tages einschlft

gruesse, die niere, 1.3

----------


## Arutha

Ach Niere, das hast Du doch nicht ernsthaft geglaubt oder?  ::-oopss: 

Du weit doch: The same procedure as every year!  :peng:

----------


## Die Niere

Sagen wiur so...ich hab es befrchtet...

----------


## reni79

Wer wartet denn noch auf sein Kontrollblatt?
Ich warte jetzt schon 10 Tage...    :Oh nee...:

----------


## prot

> Wer wartet denn noch auf sein Kontrollblatt?
> Ich warte jetzt schon 10 Tage...


Ich habe am Montag meine Unterlagen weggeschickt, habe weder den Brief zurck, noch ist mein Kontrollblatt online. Bin aber auch aus sterreich, denke also, das wird noch ein bisschen dauern. Und bis Ende Jnner regelt sich das bestimmt noch, und wenn ich da anrufen muss.

----------


## Die Niere

Htte ich das Kontrolleblatt wegschicken mssen?

----------


## SteffiChap

> Htte ich das Kontroll*e*blatt wegschicken mssen?


Ja, vor zwlf*e* Jahr*e*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Trianna

*lach*

Mean man...

----------


## reni79

Danke prot fr die Info - mal sehen, wann die Damen und Herren Zeit fr unsere Antrge haben. Wenn sie doch nur soviel Zeit wie unsere Niere oder sollte ich sagen, wie unser Nierengeschwr hier htten. Naja...

----------


## fiden

Mein Kontrollblatt ist seit heute morgen auch da  ::-oopss:

----------


## prot

Muss man das Kontrollblatt auch nochmal wegschicken?

----------


## peeter91

> Muss man das Kontrollblatt auch nochmal wegschicken?


Wie willste denn ein elektronisches Kontrollblatt, das bei Hochschulstart.de hochgeladen ist, wegschicken? ^^

----------


## fiden

Nein prot, nur kontrollieren ob alle Angaben die darin stehen richtig sind, falls nicht musst du sie korrigieren.

----------


## prot

OK, danke. Die Niere hat mich verwirrt  ::-winky: 

Also wenn das Kontrollblatt online ist, und alle Daten stimmen, dann ist alles korrekt, und der Antrag gestellt? Oder muss ich da dann noch irgendwas machen?

----------


## reni79

wann hast Du die Unterlagen abgeschickt?

----------


## fiden

gleich in der ersten bewerbungswoche als anton online war, tut mir leid - den tag weiss ich nicht mehr.

an deiner stelle wrde ich mich sptestens ende nchster woche mal dort melden wenn noch immer kein kontrollblatt vorliegt.
hast du dich denn unter hss eingelogt oder nur auf deinen e-mail account geguckt? Es kommt per Mail die Nachricht dass das Kontrollblatt vorliegt....hast du nichts von beidem? 
Ist ja kein Grund zur panik  :Smilie: , du hast den Studienplatz ja definitiv sicher!!! Solltest du entgegen meiner Prognose mit 20 Wartesemestern keinen Studienplatz bekommen, schwimme ich unter der Deutzer Brcke von der einen zur anderen Seite durch den Rhein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## reni79

Gut, ich filme dann den Schwimmversuch.  :hmmm...: 

Also ich habe leider beides nicht. Meine Unterlagen hatte ich am Di weggeschickt.

Ich warte dann noch ...

----------


## fiden

du wirst nichts zum filmen haben  :Embarrassment: ).

die Frage nach deiner Ausbildung ziehe ich dann mal wieder zurck :hmmm...:

----------


## Palimpalim

Sooo, einen schnen Advent an alle. Bei uns hats gaaaaaanz viel geschneit und ich hab sogar Winterreifen  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich hab mein Kontrollblatt immer noch nicht, liegt aber wohl am Wochenende

----------


## ECZACI

hallo ich habe meine  bewerbung letzten montag per einschreiben  verschickt und erst seit Freitag steht beim sendestatus zur verfgung gestellt. wie lange muss ich ca warten beim WS 2011 kam mein Kontrollblatt erst am 04.08.2010 habe angst dass es wieder so lange dauert  :Blush:

----------


## reni79

achso, ganz unspektakulr: Industriekauffrau.

Mein Kontrollblatt gibt es noch immer nicht und auch keinen Sendestatus o..
Warten, warten, warten...

----------


## prot

> achso, ganz unspektakulr: Industriekauffrau.
> 
> Mein Kontrollblatt gibt es noch immer nicht und auch keinen Sendestatus o..
> Warten, warten, warten...


Bei mir genau das gleiche...

----------


## ECZACI

> achso, ganz unspektakulr: Industriekauffrau.
> 
> Mein Kontrollblatt gibt es noch immer nicht und auch keinen Sendestatus o..
> Warten, warten, warten...


der sendenstatus steht bei der post. 
heute habe ich bei hochschulstart.de angerufen, die haben gesagt, dass das Kontrollblatt   diese woche einsehbar sein sollte

----------


## Arutha

Interessant....habe meine Unterlagen erst Montag weggeschickt...gestern kam die abgestempelte Postkarte (tu ich immer dabei) und heute kam Mail, dass das Kontrollblatt online ist!  ::-dance: 

Hab mir das gleich angeschaut und ganz unten steht "Mein Antrag ist fehlerfrei"!

So, jetzt die groe Frage...oben steht, dass man z.B. ne Fehlermeldung bekommt, wenn die ZVS irgendwas nicht anerkannt hat, weil z.B. beglaubigte Nachweise fehlen usw.! Da ich einen Antrag auf SK3 gestellt hab, interessiert es mich jetzt natrlich ob der mit dem "fehlerfrei" auf dem Kontrollblatt somit besttigt und durch ist oder ob es hierbei nur darum geht ob alles halt korrekt bernommen wurde und alle Nachweise da sind?!

Jemand da ne konkrete Aussage zu?

Gru,
Arutha

----------


## ECZACI

> Interessant....habe meine Unterlagen erst Montag weggeschickt...gestern kam die abgestempelte Postkarte (tu ich immer dabei) und heute kam Mail, dass das Kontrollblatt online ist! 
> 
> Hab mir das gleich angeschaut und ganz unten steht "Mein Antrag ist fehlerfrei"!
> 
> So, jetzt die groe Frage...oben steht, dass man z.B. ne Fehlermeldung bekommt, wenn die ZVS irgendwas nicht anerkannt hat, weil z.B. beglaubigte Nachweise fehlen usw.! Da ich einen Antrag auf SK3 gestellt hab, interessiert es mich jetzt natrlich ob der mit dem "fehlerfrei" auf dem Kontrollblatt somit besttigt und durch ist oder ob es hierbei nur darum geht ob alles halt korrekt bernommen wurde und alle Nachweise da sind?!
> 
> Jemand da ne konkrete Aussage zu?
> 
> Gru,
> Arutha


das ging ja schnell bei dir bei mir kam alles genau nach 8 tagen

----------


## langewartezeit

> Da ich einen Antrag auf SK3 gestellt hab, interessiert es mich jetzt natrlich ob der mit dem "fehlerfrei" auf dem Kontrollblatt somit besttigt und durch ist oder ob es hierbei nur darum geht ob alles halt korrekt bernommen wurde und alle Nachweise da sind?!


Das wrde mich auch mal dringend interessieren, da ich auch nicht wei, ob mein Antrag durch ist...

----------


## fiden

Ob ein Antrag anerkannt wurde oder nicht wird telefonisch beantwortet (sofern schon darber entschieden wurde).

Die Meldung "fehlerfrei" beinhalten nicht, dass das SK3 genehmigt ist, sondern dass alle dafr notwendigen Unterlagen formell richtig eingereicht sind.
Ruf an oder Schreib ne Mail.

----------


## prot

Ich warte nun schon seit 11 Tagen und hab noch nicht einmal die Postkarte zurckbekommen.

EDIT: Wenn ich bei der ZVS anrufe, sagen die mir dann nur, dass das Kontrollblatt in nchster Zeit folgen wird, oder fragen die auch nach meiner AntonID, damit die auch wirklich sehen, wo meine Bewerbung grade steht?

----------


## langewartezeit

> Ob ein Antrag anerkannt wurde oder nicht wird telefonisch beantwortet (sofern schon darber entschieden wurde).
> 
> Die Meldung "fehlerfrei" beinhalten nicht, dass das SK3 genehmigt ist, sondern dass alle dafr notwendigen Unterlagen formell richtig eingereicht sind.
> Ruf an oder Schreib ne Mail.


Danke  ::-winky:

----------


## ECZACI

also ich hatte am montag mein  kontrollblatt noch nicht erhalten dann habe ich angerufen der herr am telefon hat nach meinem nachnamen gefragt und im system nachgeschaut ob es schon bearbeitet wurde, vielleicht knntet ihr ja mal fragen ob sie so mal nachschauen knnen

----------


## prot

> also ich hatte am montag mein  kontrollblatt noch nicht erhalten dann habe ich angerufen der herr am telefon hat nach meinem nachnamen gefragt und im system nachgeschaut ob es schon bearbeitet wurde, vielleicht knntet ihr ja mal fragen ob sie so mal nachschauen knnen


Also ich habe gerade eben angerufen, nachdem ich nun nach 10 Werktagen immer noch keinen Brief zurckbekommen habe. Die Frau am Telefon hat gesagt, dass meine Post noch nicht eingegangen ist und sie meinte dann noch, dass eingeschriebene Briefe in der Regel immer lnger brauchen. Ich werde heute noch zur Post gehen, und die mal fragen. Hab eine Einschreibnummer, und da frag ich die mal, was man mit der rausfinden kann, wo sich der Brief befindet.

Eine Online-Nachforschung kann man nur anstellen, wenn man per EMS verschickt, aber ich zahle doch keine 40(!) , um einen Brief von sterreich nach Deutschland zu schicken.

Deshalb frage ich jetzt direkt bei der Post an.

Hat noch jemand per Einschreiben verschickt, und musste auch so lange warten bzw. wartet immer noch?

----------


## Rennmaus

mh also ich wohne jetzt nicht in sterreich+g+

also ich habe nur den brief nach tbingen per einschreiben versendet. bei unsrer post kann ich durch die nummer vom einschreiben online die sendung verfolgen. habs am 24.11. verschickt und am 25.11. hats schon jemand entgegen genommen in tbingen, obwohl ich erst um halb 6 bei der post war und die post dann meistens schon abgeholt wurde.
mein hssantrag hab ich ohne verschickt, aber mit postkarte. meine postkarte kam bisher immer recht schnell. aber dieses mal hat es sich nicht gelohnt. habs auch am 24.11. weggeschickt, heute kam die postkarte und seit heute ist das kontrollblatt da (das wars heut morgen um halb 7 noch nicht  :Big Grin:  ).
ich denke, dass die post ausm ausland eh erst mal ein paar tage lnger bentigt.
warte einfach noch ne woche. du hast heute immer noch 1,5 monate zeit, dein zeug dahin zu schicken! im zweifelsfall msstest du es halt noch mal schicken.

----------


## prot

> mh also ich wohne jetzt nicht in sterreich+g+
> 
> also ich habe nur den brief nach tbingen per einschreiben versendet. bei unsrer post kann ich durch die nummer vom einschreiben online die sendung verfolgen. habs am 24.11. verschickt und am 25.11. hats schon jemand entgegen genommen in tbingen, obwohl ich erst um halb 6 bei der post war und die post dann meistens schon abgeholt wurde.
> mein hssantrag hab ich ohne verschickt, aber mit postkarte. meine postkarte kam bisher immer recht schnell. aber dieses mal hat es sich nicht gelohnt. habs auch am 24.11. weggeschickt, heute kam die postkarte und seit heute ist das kontrollblatt da (das wars heut morgen um halb 7 noch nicht  ).
> ich denke, dass die post ausm ausland eh erst mal ein paar tage lnger bentigt.
> warte einfach noch ne woche. du hast heute immer noch 1,5 monate zeit, dein zeug dahin zu schicken! im zweifelsfall msstest du es halt noch mal schicken.


Ich hab bei unserer Post online geguckt, und da kann man nur nachverfolgen, wenn man per EMS verschickt, kostet aber 40 Euro.  :dagegen:  xD

Die Person am Telefon meinte, wenn nichts passiert, soll ich meine Unterlagen eben noch einmal schicken. Wrde mich nochmals 30 Euro beim Notar kosten + ca. 6 Euro fr den Brief selbst.

Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich noch eine Woche warten, aber ein bisschen zwanghaft bin ich dann schon, und will es genau wissen, wo meine Bewerbung gerade steht.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rennmaus

und schnell mal an die grenze fahren geht nicht?
also ich hab frs einschreiben 3,50 oder so bezahlt. fand es fr hochschulstart aber nicht notwendig, nur fr die uni tbingen.
mhmh.. wrde echt noch ein paar tage warten. wie gesagt, ber die grenze kann es mal ein paar tage lnger dauern, dann sagen die dir ja, dass dein schreiben eh lnger braucht und hss muss auch erst mal den stapel abarbeiten.
also von briefabgabe bis kontrollblatt hats bei mir auch 9 tage gedauert. ohne einschreiben&grenze

----------


## fiden

Deine Postkarte muss ja ins Ausland prot....das kann dauern, denn Postkarten und vor allem der Klebstoff der Briefmarke werden auf Sprengstoffpotential untersucht.

Wahrscheinlich hat Dr. Marc Benecke deine Postkarte in seinen Hnden unterm Mikroskop und untersucht forensisch  :Keks: 

Nun mal ernsthaft  :Grinnnss!: : Bei den Kosten die du da nennst, wrde ich definitiv noch warten. Zum nochmal einschicken hast du echt noch genug Zeit.

----------


## prot

Wuhu, endlich ist mein Kontrollblatt auch da.

Hab da mal 2 Fragen dazu.

Die schreiben:

Achtung!!!
Einige Uni's kennen Einzelnoten aus den letzten 2 Schuljahren an. Bitte entsprechende Zeugnisse einsenden.

In meinem Fall ntzt sich das nix, ich war auf einer technischen Schule, und hatte kein Bio, Chemie, etc. Also muss ich da nix einsenden oder?

Achtung!!!
Auslndische Studienbewerber mssen Deutschkentnisse nachweisen. 

Muss ich das als sterreicher jetzt auch? Da sollte ich jetzt jede einzelne Uni anrufen, und nachfragen, ob ich als sterreicher Deutschkenntnisse nachweisen muss. Oder ist das klar, dass ich da nix nachweisen muss? Die sehen eigentloch doch auch, dass ich Deutsch in der 13. Schulstufe hatte, wieso wollen die dann noch einen Deutschnachweis von mir?


Also wenn ich die Zeugnisse der letzten 2 Schuljahre nicht einsende, ist das egal oder? Mein Antrag ist trotzdem korrekt? Unten steht noch "Ihr Antrag ist fehlerfrei". Hab ich jetzt somit meinen Teil erledigt?

----------


## Rennmaus

siehste? nur ein wenig geduld  :Smilie: 

also in meinem abizeugnis sind alle noten der oberstufe drin, nicht nur vom letzten schuljahr. in deinem nicht? kenn mich da nicht so aus. aber wenn du nichts hast, was an den unis anerkannt werden kann, dann kannst du diesen hinweis ignorieren.
die sind nur so freundlich und sagen dir, dass da ggf. noch potential zur chancenverbesserung bestnde.
mit dem sprachnachweis kann ich dir leider nicht gro weiterhelfen. schau mal auf den hps der unis, was die dazu sagen / schreib emails, wenn du wirklich jede einzeln anschreiben musst. aber ich denke, dass ist eher dann relevant, wenn du schon einen platz hast und dich einschreiben willst. wenn dein deutsch bis dahin zu schlecht wre, weil du wei gott wo her kommst, knntest du vor semesterbeginn ja immer noch einen kurs machen, obwohl du lngst einen platz hast. also ich denke nicht, dass es fr die bewerbung als solche wichtig ist. frag aber lieber noch mal nach, bevor ich dich hier anlge ;)

----------


## prot

> siehste? nur ein wenig geduld 
> 
> also in meinem abizeugnis sind alle noten der oberstufe drin, nicht nur vom letzten schuljahr. in deinem nicht? kenn mich da nicht so aus. aber wenn du nichts hast, was an den unis anerkannt werden kann, dann kannst du diesen hinweis ignorieren.
> die sind nur so freundlich und sagen dir, dass da ggf. noch potential zur chancenverbesserung bestnde.
> mit dem sprachnachweis kann ich dir leider nicht gro weiterhelfen. schau mal auf den hps der unis, was die dazu sagen / schreib emails, wenn du wirklich jede einzeln anschreiben musst. aber ich denke, dass ist eher dann relevant, wenn du schon einen platz hast und dich einschreiben willst. wenn dein deutsch bis dahin zu schlecht wre, weil du wei gott wo her kommst, knntest du vor semesterbeginn ja immer noch einen kurs machen, obwohl du lngst einen platz hast. also ich denke nicht, dass es fr die bewerbung als solche wichtig ist. frag aber lieber noch mal nach, bevor ich dich hier anlge ;)


Also ich msste da nochmal meine Zeugnisse der Schule hinschicken, weil im Abizeugnis stehen die nicht drin. Hab gerade nachgerechnet, und in Wrzburg wrde ich mich um 0,1 auf 1,2 verbessern. Hab allerdings Erlangen mit 1,3 an erster Stelle.

Und als geborener sterreicher denke ich schon, dass ich die ntigen Deutschkentnisse mitbringe. Ich wsste auch nicht, wie ich das anders nachweisen sollte, denn was anderes als die Deutschnote auf den Zeugnissen kann ich ja auch nicht nachweisen  :Big Grin: 

Das stand da auch, dass das mit dem Deutsch erst beim Einschreiben relevant wird. Wollte ja im Wintersemester Physik an der LMU studieren, und da musste man bei nem Formular auch angeben, dass man ber gengend Deutschkenntnisse verfgt. Hab dann da angerufen, und die hat gleich gesagt, dass ich als sterreich diesen Teil gar nicht ausfllen muss.

Naja, das ergibt sich noch.

----------


## peeter91

> Das stand da auch, dass das mit dem Deutsch erst beim Einschreiben relevant wird. Wollte ja im Wintersemester Physik an der LMU studieren,



Und warum hast du es nicht gemacht?

----------


## prot

> Und warum hast du es nicht gemacht?


Ich wollte am Anfang ein Jahr Physik an der LMU machen, und mich zum Wintersemester 11/12 dann fr Medizin bewerben. Da mir dieses Jahr jedoch eher wenig frs Medizinstudium gebracht htte, und ich auch noch fr ein ganzes Jahr alles htte bezahlen mssen, hab ich mir dann gedacht, ich warte lieber noch, und fange dann zum SoSe an.

Das Problem war, dass ich die Zusatzprfung in Biologie, die ich frs Medizinstudium gebraucht habe, erst im September machen konnte, und da war es schon zu spt, und mich noch fr Medizin zu bewerben. Deshalb hatte ich am Anfang diesen Plan, habs aber dann wegen der oben genannten Grnde nicht getan.

----------


## Kensington

Ich bete jeden Tag ganz fest fr keine Vernderung des NCs  :Traurig: 
Der Samichlaus soll mir endlich einen Platz bescheren  :hmmm...: 

So das war das Wort zum Mittwoch.

----------


## Rennmaus

> Also ich msste da nochmal meine Zeugnisse der Schule hinschicken, weil im Abizeugnis stehen die nicht drin. Hab gerade nachgerechnet, und in Wrzburg wrde ich mich um 0,1 auf 1,2 verbessern. Hab allerdings Erlangen mit 1,3 an erster Stelle.
> 
> Und als geborener sterreicher denke ich schon, dass ich die ntigen Deutschkentnisse mitbringe. Ich wsste auch nicht, wie ich das anders nachweisen sollte, denn was anderes als die Deutschnote auf den Zeugnissen kann ich ja auch nicht nachweisen 
> 
> Das stand da auch, dass das mit dem Deutsch erst beim Einschreiben relevant wird. Wollte ja im Wintersemester Physik an der LMU studieren, und da musste man bei nem Formular auch angeben, dass man ber gengend Deutschkenntnisse verfgt. Hab dann da angerufen, und die hat gleich gesagt, dass ich als sterreich diesen Teil gar nicht ausfllen muss.
> 
> Naja, das ergibt sich noch.



Ich geh ja schon davon aus, dass du Deutsch kannst*gg* aber die Brokratie... aber damit hast du dir Frage ja eh selbst beantwortet ;)

Und wegen dem Zeugnis -> Erlangen drfte dir sicher sein. Aber ich htte trotzdem ein schlechtes Gewissen, nicht alles getan zu haben, wenn ich die Zeugnisse nicht hinschicken wrde *g* (muss man nicht verstehen  ::-oopss:  )

----------


## ECZACI

werden  die bewerberzahlen ungefhr gleich bleiben oder nochmals steigen wie von  2009 auf 2010 ?

was vermutet ihr ?

----------


## fiden

es steigt quasi jedes semester bis wieder eine neue uni errichtet wird. so luft es in jeder Dekade. ::-oopss:

----------


## ECZACI

o man das warten macht mich kaputt wenn ich  wenigstens die bewerberzahlen wsste knnte ich meine chance einschtzen, aber die bewerbung geht ja noch bis zum 15.01

----------


## fiden

bewirbst du dich ber die wartesemester oder wie sieht der status quo bei dir aus?

was fr n abi hast denn du?
interessiert mich :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

> Ich geh ja schon davon aus, dass du Deutsch kannst*gg* aber die Brokratie... aber damit hast du dir Frage ja eh selbst beantwortet ;)
> 
> Und wegen dem Zeugnis -> Erlangen drfte dir sicher sein. Aber ich htte trotzdem ein schlechtes Gewissen, nicht alles getan zu haben, wenn ich die Zeugnisse nicht hinschicken wrde *g* *(muss man nicht verstehen  )*


Das kann ich sogar sehr gut verstehen  ::-oopss:

----------


## Palimpalim

So, dann reaktivier ich einen meiner Lieblingsthreads, da ja der "Wie stehen meine Chancen"-Fred frs SS ausgediehnt hat.  :Knuddel: 

Es sind noch genau 48 Tage. Das ist ja ein Montag... Da werden die Briefe verschickt... Dann mssten die ja ab Freitag schon Ergebnisse haben, also werd ich schon in 45 Tagen nerven  ::-winky:

----------


## prot

> So, dann reaktivier ich einen meiner Lieblingsthreads, da ja der "Wie stehen meine Chancen"-Fred frs SS ausgediehnt hat. 
> 
> Es sind noch genau 48 Tage. Das ist ja ein Montag... Da werden die Briefe verschickt... Dann mssten die ja ab Freitag schon Ergebnisse haben, also werd ich schon in 45 Tagen nerven


Du willst also am Freitag gleich anrufen, und fragen, ob du drin bist oder wie?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Du willst also am Freitag gleich anrufen, und fragen, ob du drin bist oder wie?


Ja :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

> Ja


Einen ersten Bescheid bekomme ich schon im Februar, hab mich in der Abibesten-Quote fr Erlangen beworben, wobei ich keine Ahnung hab, wie das bei mir als sterreicher funktioniert.

Da steht auf hochschulstart folgendes:

14. Februar 2011

Versand der Ablehnungsbescheide im bundesweiten Auswahlverfahren der Quoten fr Abiturbeste und nach Wartezeit. Gleichzeitig werden die Mitteilungen ber die Teilnahmemglichkeiten am Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen verschickt (Vorauswahl). 


Was soll der letzte Satz da heien? Am Auswahlverfahren nimmt man ja dann automatisch teil oder?

----------


## JohannaB

wenn die dir dann schon auskunft geben poste das mal hier, dann ruf ich auch mal an... dann kann man ja vll das wochenende schon mit endorphinen vollgepumpt verbringen...  :hmmm...:  Oder eben nicht...  :grrrr....:  ich wei gar nicht wie ich es noch so lange in Ungewissheit aushalten soll!!!

----------


## prot

Ich dachte, dass man auch per E-Mail Bescheid bekommt?

----------


## JohannaB

Per eMail nicht, in deinem hochschulstart.de account ist dann ein bescheid zu finden... Aber ich schtze das wird auch erst am 7.3. dann hochgeladen... also die zulassungsbescheide fr die 1.stufe im adh... aber eigentlich hat palimpalim recht mit der berlegung dass die ja theoretisch schon am freitag was wissen mssten. die machen ja nicht alles am montagmorgen erst...

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich denk, die wissen da dann bescheid.

Whrend der Warterei kommt man nur auf blde Gedanken... War am Sa beim Piercer. Hsb lange berlegt, ob das bei (zuknftigen) rzten unseris ist, dann dachte ich mir aber, dass man sich seiner Linie schon treu bleiben kann  :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

> Ich denk, die wissen da dann bescheid.
> 
> Whrend der Warterei kommt man nur auf blde Gedanken... War am Sa beim Piercer. Hsb lange berlegt, ob das bei (zuknftigen) rzten unseris ist, dann dachte ich mir aber, dass man sich seiner Linie schon treu bleiben kann


zuknftige rzte,...du bist ja zuversichtlich  :peng:   :Woow: 

War'n Scherz

Warten nervt!

Hier mal ne gute Seite, kann man sich Op's angucken. Muss man sich kostenlos registrieren. Den Link hab ich gestern hier im Forum entdeckt.

http://webop.de/

----------


## Palimpalim

> zuknftige rzte,...du bist ja zuversichtlich  
> 
> War'n Scherz
> 
> Warten nervt!
> 
> Hier mal ne gute Seite, kann man sich Op's angucken. Muss man sich kostenlos registrieren. Den Link hab ich gestern hier im Forum entdeckt.
> 
> http://webop.de/



Ja, ich bin durch und durch Optimist. Immer. 





(Auer bei hss.de)


Ne, ich hab wirklich lang gegrbelt, ob ich mir die Nase durchlchern lass, oder nicht, aber man kanns ja wieder rausnehmen. Is ganz dezent und glitzert schn.

Habe aber ehrlich gesagt selten einen Mediziner mit Tattoo, etc. gesehen.

----------


## Angeletta

Hab auch ein Lippenpiercing.
Bei Bedarf kann ich das ja rausnehmen, aber zu Zeiten des wilden Studentenlebens noch nicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

:Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  ::-winky:  ::-winky:  ::-winky:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  44 :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  ::-winky:  ::-winky:  ::-winky:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

 :Keks:

----------


## JohannaB

44 angenommen die verraten einem am Freitag schon was...
Offiziell dauerts noch grausam lange 47 Tage!!!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## prot

> 44 angenommen die verraten einem am Freitag schon was...
> Offiziell dauerts noch grausam lange 47 Tage!!!


Jo, aber wenn jetzt die 44 Tage um sind, und die nichts verraten, dann denkt man sich: Ha, die 3 Tage bieg ich auch noch rum.

Und 44 hrt sich auf jedenfall besser an als 47 xD

----------


## Palimpalim

> Jo, aber wenn jetzt die 44 Tage um sind, und die nichts verraten, dann denkt man sich: Ha, die 3 Tage bieg ich auch noch rum.
> 
> Und 44 hrt sich auf jedenfall besser an als 47 xD


Und nur noch 43 mal schlafen  :hmmm...:

----------


## meleno

> Ich denk, die wissen da dann bescheid.
> 
> Whrend der Warterei kommt man nur auf blde Gedanken... War am Sa beim Piercer. Hsb lange berlegt, ob das bei (zuknftigen) rzten unseris ist, dann dachte ich mir aber, dass man sich seiner Linie schon treu bleiben kann



suuuper genial, dass du das thematisierst. berlege mir auch ein piercing stechen zu lassen und war auch am zweifeln. aber ich habe einfach lust drauf und denke dann sollte ich es tun. darf ich fragen was fr ein piercing du dir hast stechen lassen??  :Smilie: 

ich werde auch schon freitag anrufen ganz einfach weil montag bei uns in bonn karneval ist (rosenmontag) UND ich am wochenende dann GEGEBENENFALLS schon die zeitungen und das internet nach wgzimmern durchforsten kann  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

wie berbrckt ihr lieben den die furchtbaren letzten whatever-40 tage??  :Smilie:

----------


## Palimpalim

> suuuper genial, dass du das thematisierst. berlege mir auch ein piercing stechen zu lassen und war auch am zweifeln. aber ich habe einfach lust drauf und denke dann sollte ich es tun. darf ich fragen was fr ein piercing du dir hast stechen lassen?? 
> 
> ich werde auch schon freitag anrufen ganz einfach weil montag bei uns in bonn karneval ist (rosenmontag) UND ich am wochenende dann GEGEBENENFALLS schon die zeitungen und das internet nach wgzimmern durchforsten kann  
> 
> wie berbrckt ihr lieben den die furchtbaren letzten whatever-40 tage??


Also, ich hab ein Nostril links, also Nasenflgel. Ich habs am Sa stechen lassen, tat BERHAUPT nicht weh. War nur leicht berrascht, wies gemacht wurde. Hab bis jetzt aber nur positive Resonanz bekommen. Darunter waren auch rzte. Die meinten dann auch, dass das absolut kein Problem in der spteren Arbeit sei, evtl. bei Bewerbungsgesprchen halt rausnehmen, aber das ist ja kein Ding. :hmmm...: 
Wo mchtest du dir eins stechen lassen?

----------


## meleno

> Also, ich hab ein Nostril links, also Nasenflgel. Ich habs am Sa stechen lassen, tat BERHAUPT nicht weh. War nur leicht berrascht, wies gemacht wurde. Hab bis jetzt aber nur positive Resonanz bekommen. Darunter waren auch rzte. Die meinten dann auch, dass das absolut kein Problem in der spteren Arbeit sei, evtl. bei Bewerbungsgesprchen halt rausnehmen, aber das ist ja kein Ding.
> Wo mchtest du dir eins stechen lassen?


echt?? chillig. dass es gar nicht wehtut hab ich auch gehrt. ne freundin von mir ist etwas durchgedreht und hat ihrem freund ein septum gestochen haha. ich geh lieber zum piercer haha. ich wollte erstmal nur ein helix an der ohrmuschel haben, aber berlege mich zum studienbeginn mit einem rechten labret an der lippe zu bescheren ;)
das wren meine ersten piercings.

wo hast du dich beworben frs sose?

----------


## Palimpalim

> echt?? chillig. dass es gar nicht wehtut hab ich auch gehrt. ne freundin von mir ist etwas durchgedreht und hat ihrem freund ein septum gestochen haha. ich geh lieber zum piercer haha. ich wollte erstmal nur ein helix an der ohrmuschel haben, aber berlege mich zum studienbeginn mit einem rechten labret an der lippe zu bescheren ;)
> das wren meine ersten piercings.
> 
> wo hast du dich beworben frs sose?


IN *Trommelwirbel....*

Tbingen 1,2
Kln und Mainz 1,6 (ohne Chance)
Erlangen 1,6
Wrzburg 1,4
Gieen 1,6

Mein gestriger Glckskeks macht mir Hoffnung :hmmm...:

----------


## meleno

> IN *Trommelwirbel....*
> 
> Tbingen 1,2
> Kln und Mainz 1,6 (ohne Chance)
> Erlangen 1,6
> Wrzburg 1,4
> Gieen 1,6
> 
> Mein gestriger Glckskeks macht mir Hoffnung



ui! was hat er denn gesagt???
tbi sollte doch eigentlich drin sein oder nicht??


ich beeete so fr mnster!!!

----------


## Palimpalim

> ui! was hat er denn gesagt???
> tbi sollte doch eigentlich drin sein oder nicht??
> 
> 
> ich beeete so fr mnster!!!


Also ich glaube der Wortlaut war so ca. "Habe Mut zu neuen Taten, sie werden belohnt werden" (oder so hnlich) Ich denk auch, dass Tbingen oder Gieen klappen msste :hmmm...:  Wenn ic nen Platz krieg, abonnier ich Glckskekse

----------


## prot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG7wB3G-xp0

----------


## meleno

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG7wB3G-xp0


jajaja so langsam krieg ich schiss in der butz  :Frown:

----------


## Palimpalim

> jajaja so langsam krieg ich schiss in der butz


Mir gehts genauso... Aber das wird schon. Vielleicht sollten wir nen Kurs fr Yoga oder Progressive Muskelrelaxion (heit das so  :hmmm...: ) belegen

----------


## JohannaB

> Mir gehts genauso... Aber das wird schon. Vielleicht sollten wir nen Kurs fr Yoga oder Progressive Muskelrelaxion (heit das so ) belegen


Bachblten sollen auch helfen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Bachblten sollen auch helfen


Ne, hrt sich so homopathisch an :hmmm...: 

Maaaan, der Winter is bei uns wieder da, alles wei. Bldddd...

----------


## prot

:Woow:  :Woow:  :Woow:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :Woow:  :Woow:  :Woow:

----------


## Palimpalim

> 


Was gibts da zu lachen  :Luigi von Rippenspreizer: 

Schnee is fast wieder weg, also keine Verletzungsgefahr mehr :Grinnnss!:  Noch 10 Tage bis zum eig. Bewerbungsschluss... Ich freu mich schon sooo auf den ersten Bescheid. Das ist dann der Startschuss fr das Ende der Warterei :hmmm...:  Kann man eig. irgendwo sehen, ob die Testlokale fr den TMS ausreichend ausgelastet sind???

----------


## Angeletta

Ich hab so Angst, dass mir Medizin nicht liegen wird, dass mich die Naturwissenschaften erschlagen werden, dass ich zu dumm dafr bin
*mit Selbstzweifeln auspack*  ::-oopss:

----------


## Phoen1x

Ja, das trifft so in etwa leider auch auf mich zu

----------


## studi2010

also wenn ihr angst vor physik, chemie oder bio haben solltet, dann chillt mal runter, is echt absolut kein thema und stressfrei zu bewltigen;)muss auch so sein, weil von dem was ich bisher mitbekommen hab luft hier nicht grad die naturwissenschaftliche elite rum,mit einigen ausnahmen eher im gegenteil, also ihr seid nicht allein!freut euch lieber aufs studium :Smilie:

----------


## Angeletta

In meinem Wunschort gibt es nur leider eine doofe Halbprosa-Chemieklausur :/
Und ich kenne schon zwei (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) kluge Menschen, die mit Chemie anscheinend Probleme haben. 
Und ich hatte es das letzte Mal in der 10 oder so  ::-oopss: 

Aber danke frs Mutmachen.
Irgendwie krieg ich das schon hin  :Grinnnss!: 
...werd jedenfalls 3 Kreuze machen, wenn ich Chemie und Physik bestanden habe. Vorm Rest graut es mir nicht so sehr, wie vor den genannten beiden, weil ich hrte, dass das dann eher Auswendiglernen ist (Anatomie).
Und Auswendiglernen liebe ich <3

----------


## prot

> In meinem Wunschort gibt es nur leider eine doofe Halbprosa-Chemieklausur :/
> Und ich kenne schon zwei (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) kluge Menschen, die mit Chemie anscheinend Probleme haben. 
> Und ich hatte es das letzte Mal in der 10 oder so 
> 
> Aber danke frs Mutmachen.
> Irgendwie krieg ich das schon hin 
> ...werd jedenfalls 3 Kreuze machen, wenn ich Chemie und Physik bestanden habe. Vorm Rest graut es mir nicht so sehr, wie vor den genannten beiden, weil ich hrte, dass das dann eher Auswendiglernen ist (Anatomie).
> Und Auswendiglernen liebe ich <3


Wenn der Thread anders heien wrde, dann wrde ich dir jetzt sagen, du sollst dir mal lieber keine Sorgen machen, denn wieso schliet du von andere auf dich selbst? Wenn die Probleme haben, heit das doch nicht automatisch, dass du die auch hast.

Da dieser Thread aber so heit, wie er eben heit, sehe ich echt schwarz fr dich.  :bhh:

----------


## Palimpalim

Oh man, momentan bin ich echt etwas entmutigt... Freunde von mir schlieen jetzt bald ihr Studium ab und ich hab noch nicht mal angefangen, ich fhl mich in Relation zu denen echt alt. Wenn ich mir vorstelle erst in 6-7 Jahren mein erstes Gehalt zu verdienen.. Habt ihr manchmal auch solche Zweifel?

----------


## Angeletta

Ja. Obwohl ich erst 20 bin.
Hab Abi 2010, hatte im WS ja schon einen Studienplatz, hab dann aber doch Psychologie gemacht.
Jetzt wiederbeworben und das wahrscheinliche Abbrechen sagt mir: "Na toll, ein halbes Jahr verschenkt."
Vor allem macht mich diese geldliche Enge ein wenig fertig -.-

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ja. Obwohl ich erst 20 bin.
> Hab Abi 2010, hatte im WS ja schon einen Studienplatz, hab dann aber doch Psychologie gemacht.
> Jetzt wiederbeworben und das wahrscheinliche Abbrechen sagt mir: "Na toll, ein halbes Jahr verschenkt."
> Vor allem macht mich diese geldliche Enge ein wenig fertig -.-


Ich bin ein 08er Abi, also noch etwas lter...Gefllt dir Psycho nicht?

----------


## prot

> Ich bin ein 08er Abi, also noch etwas lter...Gefllt dir Psycho nicht?


Ich finde eigentlich, dass das genau das richtige Alter ist. Werde selbst 22 sein, wenn ich im April einen Platz bekommen sollte, und hab bestimmt um ein Vielfaches mehr an Erfahrung gesammelt als jemand, der mit 18 gleich zu studieren beginnt. Von daher sehe ich das nicht so eng.

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich frag mich halt auch, ob potenzielle Arbeitgeber nicht lieber jngere rzte einstellen. Bestimmt kommen dann auch Fragen, warum zuerst eine Ausbidung, ob man sich nicht wirklich sicher war,... Auerdem wirds bei uns Frauen dann mit der Familienplanung immer kritischer :hmmm...:

----------


## dgy999

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Freundin die mit mir abitur gemacht hat, damals 2004. Ich habe noch immer nicht angefangen und sie macht ihr Staatsexamen jetzt im April.

Mir ist erst letztens klar geworden, dass die Zeit in der sie studiert hat und ich meine Ausbildung abgeschlossen habe, gearbeitet habe, Nebenjobs hatte, aber auch genug Zeit mir Krimis durchzulesen, Segeln zu gehen, Snowboarden und viele andere tolle sachen zu machen, Sie niemals mehr haben wird. Fr sie ist der Zug fr dich nchsten Jahre abgefahren. Sie ist sowas von in dem Studium eingespannt und hat so wenig Zeit, so wenig Geld, dass ein vielfltig gestaltetes Freizeit leben gar nicht mglich ist. Sie hat natrlich ihre Freundinnen und macht ihren Sport, aber alles ist auf inimum reduziert. So wie sich es anfhlt, einmal angefangen mit dem Studium, dauert es ewig lang bis man sich mal wieder richtig stressfrei mit klarem Kopf einer anderen sache widmen kann. Das Ganze Thema Medizin und Arzt dasein empfinde ich als ein riesiges Lebensprojekt was eine Lebensaufgabe ist.

Jungs und Mdels, geniet die Zeit die ihr noch in Freiheit habt, denn diese Zeit kommt nicht mehr so schnell wieder. Ich tu es noch bis Februar und hoffentlich geht es dann auf Wohnungssuche  :Smilie:

----------


## Julihahn

Hallo zusammen  :Smilie: 

Also ich hab auch letztes Jahr Abi gemacht, und ein halbes Jahr einfach vergeudet.
Hatte im Juli-September 2 Monate Pflegepraktikum gemacht, weil ich eigentlich mit 1,1 gehofft hatte im WS einen Platz zu bekommen, wurd dann aber nichts^^

Und jetzt geht das Kribbeln wieder los...  

Hat jemand von euch zufllig schon an der Uniklinik Mnster ein Pflegepraktikun absolviert ? Vielleicht werde ich dort dann meinen letzten Monat noch absolvieren.

----------


## Phoen1x

Wie hast du es denn geschafft, mit 1,1 keinen Studienplatz zu bekommen?

----------


## Julihahn

indem ich, warum auch immer, unbedingt nach mnster will.

und da man ja nicht mnster *und* berlin angeben kann ( berlin ist zweitwunsch - theoretisch ), hab ich nunmal keinen platz bekommen, in berlin wre er mir sicher gewesen.

----------


## yzBastian

....das drfte doch nicht besser werden, oder?
Sollte da nicht die Tendenz seien, lieber zu studieren an anderen Orten, als zu warten? ;)

----------


## Julihahn

Klar wird das besser ;)

Also 2010 zum SS lag der NC bei 1,3, der WS NC von 2009 ist 2010 auch gleichgeblieben bei 1,1, also denke ich mal dass sich beim SS NC von 2011 auch nicht viel tut. Der kann ja meinetwegen auf 1,2 ansteigen, dann habe ich immer noch sicher einen Platz. Ich bin sogar nur 5 Punkte unter dem letztem der Abi-Bestenquote vom SS 2010, also ich bin mir zu 99 % sicher einen Platz zu ergattern.

Hab aber sicherheitshalber Kln als Zweitwunsch angegeben;)

----------


## prot

::-winky:  ::-winky:  ::-winky:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  :Woow:  :Woow:  :Woow:  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:  ::-winky:  ::-winky:  ::-winky: 


Auf der Homepage der Uni Erlangen steht, dass das Semester am 1.4. beginnt, die Vorlesungen aber erst am 2.5. 

Was passiert da in der Zwischenzeit?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Auf der Homepage der Uni Erlangen steht, dass das Semester am 1.4. beginnt, die Vorlesungen aber erst am 2.5. 
> 
> Was passiert da in der Zwischenzeit?


Dich ber deine letzten Tage als freier Mensch freuen  :bhh: 

Des is glaub ich wg. den G8lern. Bis dahin knnte man noch frei haben (?)

----------


## prot

> Dich ber deine letzten Tage als freier Mensch freuen 
> 
> Des is glaub ich wg. den G8lern. Bis dahin knnte man noch frei haben (?)


Mhm, wahrscheinlich hat man die Zeit noch frei, oder man kann einige Vorbereitungskurse besuchen. Chemie, Physik, etc.

Das Warten vor lauter Vorfreude nicht mehr auszuhalten, und dann nach 3-4 Tagen Uni die Schnautze voll oder wie?  :bhh:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Mhm, wahrscheinlich hat man die Zeit noch frei, oder man kann einige Vorbereitungskurse besuchen. Chemie, Physik, etc.
> 
> Das Warten vor lauter Vorfreude nicht mehr auszuhalten, und dann nach 3-4 Tagen Uni die Schnautze voll oder wie?



Du hasts erfasst  :hmmm...: 

Ich betreibe gerade intensive Studiumsvorbereitung. :bhh:  Hab mir die Skripte von Medilearn besorgt und freu mich schon von einigem was gehrt zu haben. V. a. Chemie kommt mir soooo bekannt vor aus der Ausbildung

----------


## prot

> Du hasts erfasst 
> 
> Ich betreibe gerade intensive Studiumsvorbereitung. Hab mir die Skripte von Medilearn besorgt und freu mich schon von einigem was gehrt zu haben. V. a. Chemie kommt mir soooo bekannt vor aus der Ausbildung


Dann geniee ich lieber noch die Tage als freier Mensch, wie du gesagt hast  :peng: 

Auch wenn ich Chemie ab der 11. nicht mehr hatte, Physik ab der 12. nicht mehr, und Biologie im Rahmen einer Zusatzprfung an der Med Uni Wien nachgeholt habe, weil ich das in der Oberstufe nie hatte.

Dafr bin ich dann aber so zwanghaft, und lern bis zum Umfallen, wenn es drauf ankommt.

Aber einfach mal so zum stbern: Wo findet man die medi-learn Skripte?  ::-oopss:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Dann geniee ich lieber noch die Tage als freier Mensch, wie du gesagt hast 
> 
> Auch wenn ich Chemie ab der 11. nicht mehr hatte, Physik ab der 12. nicht mehr, und Biologie im Rahmen einer Zusatzprfung an der Med Uni Wien nachgeholt habe, weil ich das in der Oberstufe nie hatte.
> 
> Dafr bin ich dann aber so zwanghaft, und lern bis zum Umfallen, wenn es drauf ankommt.
> 
> Aber einfach mal so zum stbern: Wo findet man die medi-learn Skripte?


Im Bcherladen :bhh: 
Oder nur so zum berfliegen sind jeweis die ersten Kapitel oben in der Kopfzeile unter Skripte

----------


## prot

> Im Bcherladen
> Oder nur so zum berfliegen sind jeweis die ersten Kapitel oben in der Kopfzeile unter Skripte


 :bhh: 

Muss ich jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen haben?  ::-oopss: 



Wohl eher weniger schlechtes Gewissen, aber dafr Lust. Welche hast du dir gekauft? Chemie und Biologie?

Bekomme jetzt auch Lust drauf.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## jttt

es steht wahrscheinlich schon ungefhr 17 Mal in diesem Thread, aber wann ist denn der frhest- und sptestmgliche Termin fr eine Zu-/Absage frs AdH? (SoSe 2011)

----------


## Palimpalim

> Muss ich jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen haben?



N, ich glaub das is zu verkraften. Es handelt sich nur um die Skriptenreihe dieses Forums  :peng:  Find die echt gut, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das wirklich das relevanteste frs Physikum ist... Da kommt best. in Cgemie noch was dazu

----------


## prot

> es steht wahrscheinlich schon ungefhr 17 Mal in diesem Thread, aber wann ist denn der frhest- und sptestmgliche Termin fr eine Zu-/Absage frs AdH? (SoSe 2011)


http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2875

7. Mrz - Erste Stufe AdH

15. April - letzte Stufe Nachrckverfahren

----------


## Palimpalim

> http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2875
> 
> 7. Mrz - Erste Stufe AdH
> 
> 15. April - letzte Stufe Nachrckverfahren


Da haste jetzt aber die Abibesten- und Wartezeitquoten untersschlagen *duckundweg*

----------


## peeter91

> Da haste jetzt aber die Abibesten- und Wartezeitquoten untersschlagen *duckundweg*


Wurde ja auch nur nach dem ADH gefragt, nicht nach Abibestenquote und Wartezeit ;)

----------


## cognitive_dissonance

> Auf der Homepage der Uni Erlangen steht, dass das Semester am 1.4. beginnt, die Vorlesungen aber erst am 2.5. 
> 
> Was passiert da in der Zwischenzeit?


Wei jemand, ob es generell so ist, dass die Vorlesungen spter beginnen?

Mich hatte es nmlich ohnehin gewundert, dass die Bescheide fr das AdH im Hinblick auf den 1.4. als terminlichen Semesterbeginn recht spt verschickt werden, zumal das Nachrckverfahren bis Mitte April luft.
Ich habe bereits fr die Charit in Berlin nach einem Vorlesungsplan gesucht- leider erfolglos. 
Kann evtl. hier jemand etwas Konkretes preisgeben?

----------


## Julihahn

Kann dir da nur zustimmen.

Wenn man erst im AdH genommen wird, und man nicht gerade aus der Region seiner Uni kommt, stell ich mir das auch nicht so einfach mit der Wohnungssuche vor. Ich meine wir suchen schon seit 3 Wochen in Mnster ne Bude - erfolglos -, obwohl noch kein Zulassungsbescheid raus ist und es noch relativ einfach sein msste.

----------


## cognitive_dissonance

Ich hab' mir gerade mal die Informationen der SfH ber das Verhltnis von Bewerberzahlen und verfgbaren Studienpltzen der letzten Jahre angeschaut. 

(Quellen:

- WS 10/11: 
http://www.studis-online.de/Studiere...schenstand.php

- SS 10: 

http://hochschulstart.de/fileadmin/d...n-sose2010.pdf

)

Also wenn man grob berschlgt, kommen zum Wintersemester etwa 5 Bewerber auf einen Studienplatz, zum Sommersemester etwa 10. 

Irgendwie erschliet sich mir gerade nicht, warum der NC zum Sommersemester dann blicherweise leicht steigt - es also notentechnisch einfacher ist, reinzukommen - wenn es gleichzeitig mehr Bewerber pro Studienplatz gibt.
Stehe ich auf dem Schlauch bzw. habe ich falsch gerechnet?
Bitte um Aufklrung!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich hab' mir gerade mal die Informationen der SfH ber das Verhltnis von Bewerberzahlen und verfgbaren Studienpltzen der letzten Jahre angeschaut. 
> 
> (Quellen:
> 
> - WS 10/11: 
> http://www.studis-online.de/Studiere...schenstand.php
> 
> - SS 10: 
> 
> ...


Es kommen auf einen Platz im Sommer halt mehr Bewerber, weil halt das Angebot sehr viel geringer ist an Pltzen. Und der NC ist oft grozgiger, weil die Besten im WS hufig schon nen Platz bekommen haben :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Streifi2011

ich hoffe der bleibt bei 1,7 in GI, klammer mich ganz dolle an das Hlmchen Hoffnung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

Warten nervt...  :Keks:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Warten nervt...


Stricken um Zeirvertreib ist toll... Wenn man 2 Hnde htte :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

> Stricken um Zeirvertreib ist toll... Wenn man 2 Hnde htte


Wieviel hast du denn?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Wieviel hast du denn?


1 ganze und noch nen bissl was unter Gips :Grinnnss!: 

Hab mir grad die wichtigere von beiden ziiiiemlich lediert. Die ist nicht mehr handarbeitstauglich

EDIT: Haste jetzt gemeint du schreibst mit "Edward mit den Scherenhnden", aber ich mag Johnny Depp

Da fllt mir auch ein, dass Filme super zum Ablenken sind. Was habt ihr als letztes gesehen???

Mein letzter war, ja man mge lachen, Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik. Ich fand den super

----------


## prot

> 1 und noch nen bissl
> 
> Hab mir grad die wichtigere von beiden ziiiiemlich lediert. Die ist nicht mehr handarbeitstauglich
> 
> EDIT: Haste jetzt gemeint du schreibst mit "Edward mit den Scherenhnden", aber ich mag Johnny Depp
> 
> Da fllt mir auch ein, dass Filme super zum Ablenken sind. Was habt ihr als letztes gesehen???


Ich finde Johnny Depp auch gut.


 Hab mir letztens wieder mal Sweeney Todd von ihm angesehen,...den finde ich klasse. 


 Heute Abend kommen auf Pro 7 die neuen Folgen von Scrubs. Die sollen aber angeblich nicht mehr so gut sein.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich finde Johnny Depp auch gut.
> 
> 
>  Hab mir letztens wieder mal Sweeney Todd von ihm angesehen,...den finde ich klasse. 
> 
> 
>  Heute Abend kommen auf Pro 7 die neuen Folgen von Scrubs. Die sollen aber angeblich nicht mehr so gut sein.


Hab Scrubs auf DVD. Find die Serie einfach urkomisch. Aber die ersten Folgen waren die Allerbesten.

----------


## prot

> Hab Scrubs auf DVD. Find die Serie einfach urkomisch. Aber die ersten Folgen waren die Allerbesten.


Ich hab die Serie bis vor ein paar Wochen noch nie geguckt, kenne jetzt auch noch lange nicht alle Folgen.

Mein All-Time-Favourite ist ja immer noch King of Queens, obwohl ich jede Folge schon min. 10x gesehen habe.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich hab die Serie bis vor ein paar Wochen noch nie geguckt, kenne jetzt auch noch lange nicht alle Folgen.
> 
> Mein All-Time-Favourite ist ja immer noch King of Queens, obwohl ich jede Folge schon min. 10x gesehen habe.


Bei mir stehen Scrubs, Greys Anatomy und Dr. House ganz hoch im Kurs :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

Ich finde es absurd, dass man fr eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung teilweise nur 0,1 Bonus bekommt, aber fr den TMS bis zu 0,8.

----------


## Sonna

> Ich finde es absurd, dass man fr eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung teilweise nur 0,1 Bonus bekommt, aber fr den TMS bis zu 0,8.


da stimme ich voll mit dir berein. Drei Jahre Ausbildung sind viel mehr.
Wobei man auf der anderen Seite auch sehen muss, dass der TMS Aufschluss ber ein wahrscheinlich erfolgreiches STUDIUM gibt.
Ausbildung hingegen nicht. Eher was ber den Beruf, also das man Erfahrung im KH hat und so. 
0,1 find ich iwie lcherlich. Zumal Bewerber mit Ausbildung meistens so n Schnitt haben, dass 0,1 Verbesserung auch nicht viel ntzt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julihahn

ist ja nicht berall so. Mainz gibt einen Bonus von 0.4 .

Und der NC ist ja nicht das Ausschlagkriterium bei den Leuten mit Ausbildung, sondern die Anzahl der WS. Da der NC da nur sekndres Kriterium ist, bringt eine Verbesserung von 0.1 sehr wohl etwas

----------


## prot

Generell finde ich es ja auch ok, dass man sich durch verschiedene Mglichkeiten einen gewissen Bonus erarbeiten kann. Ich kann es auch vollkommen verstehen, wenn jetzt z.B. ein OTA oder ein MTA einen Bonus von 0.4 bekommt, weil man in der Ausbildung einfach extrem viel mitbekommt. Nicht nur das theoretische Wissen, sondern einfach auch das Umfeld Krankenhaus. Und das ist nach meiner Meinung sehr viel wert.

Nur bld finde ich es dann halt, wenn wegen dem TMS der Bonus so gro wird, dass der Abischnitt immer geringer bewertet wird. Genau das strt mich an sterreich so sehr. Ich meine, wieso hat sich jemand in der Schule all die Jahre angestrengt, um ein 1,0er Abi zu bekommen, wenn er bei der Bewerbung dann eh in den gleichen Topf geworfen wird, wie einer der vielleicht ein 4,0er Abi hat. Da fragt man sich dann schon, wofr die ganze Anstrengung.




> Und der NC ist ja nicht das Ausschlagkriterium bei den Leuten mit Ausbildung, sondern die Anzahl der WS. Da der NC da nur sekndres Kriterium ist, bringt eine Verbesserung von 0.1 sehr wohl etwas


Das verstehe ich nicht. Leute mit Ausbildung mssen sich ja nicht zwangsweise fr die Wartezeitquote bewerben. Wenn jetzt jemand ein 1,8er Abi hat, und eine 3-jhrige Ausbildung, die mit 0,1 boniert wird, dann kann er ja auch mit 1,7 einen Platz bers Adh ergattern.

----------


## Julihahn

Zu dem letzten Abschnitt deines Beitrag :

Prinzipiell hast du natrlich recht. Nur glaube ich, dass Leute mit einem - sagen wir mal - 1,6- 2,0er Abi eher durch den TMS oder fcherspezifische Pluspunkte einen Platz ergattern, als durch eine Ausbildung.

Und die Leute, die eine Ausbildung machen, mchten glaub ich durch WS und nicht durch NC reinkommen ( oder seh ich das falsch ? )




> Wenn jetzt jemand ein 1,8er Abi hat, und eine 3-jhrige Ausbildung, die mit 0,1 boniert wird, dann kann er ja auch mit 1,7 einen Platz bers Adh ergattern.


Und genau das lohnt sich glaube ich nicht. In drei Jahren drfte der NC nmlich um mehr als 0.1 steigen, der Ausbildungsboni ber den NC drfte dann also nur noch in Verbindung mit WS etwas bringen.
Damit wollte ich nur sagen dass entweder der Ausbildungsboni erhht werden muss (damit es lohnt zwecks AdH), oder dieser theoretische Bewerber sollte alle Kraft darauf verbessern sich im TMS zu verbessern. Oder eben lange warten.

----------


## prot

> Zu dem letzten Abschnitt deines Beitrag :
> 
> Prinzipiell hast du natrlich recht. Nur glaube ich, dass Leute mit einem - sagen wir mal - 1,6- 2,0er Abi eher durch den TMS oder fcherspezifische Pluspunkte einen Platz ergattern, als durch eine Ausbildung.
> 
> Und die Leute, die eine Ausbildung machen, mchten glaub ich durch WS und nicht durch NC reinkommen ( oder seh ich das falsch ? )
> 
> 
> 
> Und genau das lohnt sich glaube ich nicht. In drei Jahren drfte der NC nmlich um mehr als 0.1 steigen, der Ausbildungsboni ber den NC drfte dann also nur noch in Verbindung mit WS etwas bringen.
> Damit wollte ich nur sagen dass entweder der Ausbildungsboni erhht werden muss (damit es lohnt zwecks AdH), oder dieser theoretische Bewerber sollte alle Kraft darauf verbessern sich im TMS zu verbessern. Oder eben lange warten.


Da hast du wohl recht.
Ich denke mal, es sind sehr wenige, bis gar keine, die durch einen Ausbildungsbonus von 0.1 einen Platz ergattern. Bei Leuten, bei denen es um 0,1-0,3 fehlt, die werden wohl den TMS mache.

----------


## Streifi2011

die einfachste lsung:

mehr pltze schaffen. viel mehr knnen das studieren was sie wirklich wollen und dem rztemangel steuert man so automatisch entgegen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ECZACI

ich hatte schon gehofft dass heute die bewerberzahlen rauskommen aber bisher noch nix

----------


## Julihahn

> die einfachste lsung:
> 
> mehr pltze schaffen. viel mehr knnen das studieren was sie wirklich wollen und dem rztemangel steuert man so automatisch entgegen


Und dann gehen noch mehr rzte ins Ausland  :Big Grin:  -> Deutschland bezahlt die Ausbildung der zuknfitgen rzte des Auslands ^^

Jaja, so schauts aus wenn die Arbeitsbedingungen nicht verbessert werden :Smilie:

----------


## prot

> Und dann gehen noch mehr rzte ins Ausland  -> Deutschland bezahlt die Ausbildung der zuknfitgen rzte des Auslands ^^
> 
> Jaja, so schauts aus wenn die Arbeitsbedingungen nicht verbessert werden


Hab letztens einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen. In Tschechien hauen die ganzen rzte ab, da haben die einen begleitet, der an der Klinik + Notfallarzt 1200 euro brutto im Monat verdient hat.

EDIT: Zeitgleich zur Verffentlichung der Bewerberanzahl werden die auch die Anzahl der Studienpltze verffentlichen oder?

----------


## Stonie7

Ich denke ja. Warte auch auf die Bewerberzahlen. Als ich gestern angerufen habe hat man mir schonmal gesagt, dass definitiv mehr Bewerbungsmappen vorliegen als letzten Sommer...

----------


## prot

> Ich denke ja. Warte auch auf die Bewerberzahlen. Als ich gestern angerufen habe hat man mir schonmal gesagt, dass definitiv mehr Bewerbungsmappen vorliegen als letzten Sommer...


Danke fr die Info. Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass viele 1,5er und 1,6er zum Wintersemester nicht genommen worden sind.

----------


## Julihahn

Ich verstehe irgendwie diese " Anhufung " der Bewerber, die ja anscheinend jedes Jahr zunehmen soll, nicht.

Wenn die einzelnen Lnder Doppeljahrgnge haben, gut, die Erhhung kann man dann als Fluktuation abhaken weil sie nicht mehr vorkommen wird.

Aber sonst ? 

Ich meine wo kommen denn die ganzen Bewerber her ? Der Berufsaussichten sind in den vergangen Jahren nicht besser geworden und die Studienpltze haben sich auch nicht dermaen vermehrt.

Der NC wird jedes Jahr hher - eher eine Tendenz, die abschrecken sollte anstatt die Bewerberzahlen in die Hhe schnellen zu lassen oder ?




> Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass viele 1,5er und 1,6er zum Wintersemester nicht genommen worden sind.


Aber das ist doch kein Grund fr eine Zunahme der Bewerber oder ? Ich meine wenn es dieses Jahr viele 1,5 und 1,6er sind, die im WS nicht genommen worden sind, waren es letztes Jahr eben viele 1,6 und 1,7er die nicht genommen worden sind.

----------


## ECZACI

o man ich habe angst hoffentlich  geben tut heute  hochschulstart.de die bewerberzahlen verffentlichen

----------


## Streifi2011

selbst wenn die ergebnisse da sind wei keiner wie hoch der NC ist. die bewerberzahlen sagen da eh nichts aus  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Medi2009

> Der NC wird jedes Jahr hher - eher eine Tendenz, die abschrecken sollte anstatt die Bewerberzahlen in die Hhe schnellen zu lassen oder ?


hm Kausalitt?
Weil die Bewerberzahl zunimmt steigt der NC, nicht andersrum  ::-oopss: 

Einen einzelnen Faktor wird es jetzt bestimmt nicht geben, es sind eben viele zB. steigt die Zahl die studieren/studieren wollen in ganz Deutschland generell.  Daneben wird die ganze Zeit von rztemangel gesprochen, also werden sich wohl auch viele denken, wenn sie MEdizin studieren wird schon ein sicherer JOb bei rumkommen. Naja und dann kommen die Doppeljahrgnge, jetzt auch Wegfall des Wehrdienstes... und der ganze andere Kram  der "Arzt sein" attraktiv macht wie zB Sozialprestige und Verdienstmglichkeiten.

----------


## Khan20

So viel mehr werden es auch nicht sein. Zum Wintersemester waren es auch "nur" 3.000 Bewerber mehr, wenn man die auf die 16.000 vom letzten Jahr drauf addiert hat man 19.000 Bewerber. Da ich grozgig bin pack ich noch 1.000 drauf haben wir also 20.000 Bewerber.

SS 10; 16.322 Bewerber; 3044 Studienpltze; 5,36 Leute auf einen Studienplatz

SS 11; 20.000 Bewerber; 3200* Studienpltze; 6,25 Leute auf einen Studienplatz

Also durchschnittlich nur "Einer" mehr.
* durch den Anstieg der Bewerbezahlen steigen auch die Pltze wie im WS 2011


Aber wenn es mehr sein sollte krieg ich ne persnliche Krieeeessseeee =)

Gre

----------


## IchHabNeMaise89

> So viel mehr werden es auch nicht sein. Zum Wintersemester waren es auch "nur" 3.000 Bewerber mehr, wenn man die auf die 16.000 vom letzten Jahr drauf addiert hat man 19.000 Bewerber. Da ich grozgig bin pack ich noch 1.000 drauf haben wir also 20.000 Bewerber.
> 
> SS 10; 16.322 Bewerber; 3044 Studienpltze; 5,36 Leute auf einen Studienplatz
> 
> SS 11; 20.000 Bewerber; 3200* Studienpltze; 6,25 Leute auf einen Studienplatz
> 
> Also durchschnittlich nur "Einer" mehr.
> * durch den Anstieg der Bewerbezahlen steigen auch die Pltze wie im WS 2011
> 
> ...


Was hastn fr nen Schnitt?

----------


## Streifi2011

@khan20: wow, sehr schn gerechnet und mal ehrlich, ich denke auch, dass es in einem SS nicht sooo krass steigen kann. zum WS denk ich auf jeden fall wieder.
 ::-stud:

----------


## Khan20

> Was hastn fr nen Schnitt?


1,8


@streifi2011 

danke  :Knuddel:

----------


## prot

> So viel mehr werden es auch nicht sein. Zum Wintersemester waren es auch "nur" 3.000 Bewerber mehr, wenn man die auf die 16.000 vom letzten Jahr drauf addiert hat man 19.000 Bewerber. Da ich grozgig bin pack ich noch 1.000 drauf haben wir also 20.000 Bewerber.
> 
> SS 10; 16.322 Bewerber; 3044 Studienpltze; 5,36 Leute auf einen Studienplatz
> 
> SS 11; 20.000 Bewerber; 3200* Studienpltze; 6,25 Leute auf einen Studienplatz
> 
> Also durchschnittlich nur "Einer" mehr.
> * durch den Anstieg der Bewerbezahlen steigen auch die Pltze wie im WS 2011
> 
> ...


Wie kommst du auf die 3000 Studienpltze?

Zum SoSe 2010 waren es 1536.

----------


## fiden

SoSe 09:    12.767 Bewerber - 1.494 Pltze - Bew/Platz:  8,6

SoSe 10:    16.322 Bewerber  - 1.536 Pltze - Bew/Platz: 10,6      

                                                        = pro Platz 2 Bewerber mehr

----------


## Khan20

Leute in Hamburg gab es im WS 2010/11 zwei Abiturjahrgnge... und im WS 2010/11 waren es 3000 Leute mehr als im WS 2009/10... Da die Unis aber nicht 3000 mehr Pltze frei gemacht haben, haben wir somit einen weiteren berschuss von 3000 Leuten, die ja denke ich es im SS 2011 auch versuchen werden einen Platz zu bekommen oder?
Und deswegen habe ich diese 3000 Leute auf die 16.000 Bewerbern im letzten SS 2010 draufaddiert.

Meine Rechnung sollte nur aufzeigen wie viele Bewerber es dieses Jahr tatschlich werden knnten.

Deshalb ja auch die Anhufung von Jahr zu Jahr der Bewerber.

BSP: im jahr 2009/10 waren es 4000 Bewerber bei 2000 Pltzen. Somit sind nur 2000 Bewerber angenommen. Der Rest wartet. zum SS 2010 gibt es nun 500 Pltze. Es bewerben sich allerdings die 2000 Leute, die vorher nicht angenommen wurden. Davon kommen wieder nur 500 rein. 1500 Leute warten.
Zum WS 2010/11 gibt es Turbojahrgnge macht ca. 1000 Bewerber mehr zuzglich zu den 4000 "Standard"-Bewerbern. Also 5000 Leute plus die Leute die im SS 2010 nicht angenommen wurden machen das nun 6500 Bewerber bei diesmal ca. 2200 Pltzen.

Somit wren es:

WS 09/10; 2 Bewerber pro Studienplatz
SS 2010; 4 Bewerber pro Studienplatz
WS 10/11; 2,95~ 3 Bewerber pro Studienplatz
(Tendenz steigend)

Also im WS 10/11 war es durchschnittlich nur einer der sich mehr beworben hat. Hat aber auch mit Kapazittserweiterung der UNIS zu tun. So wie es im WS 10/11 tatschlich auch so war.

Gre

----------


## Julihahn

Wenn du nur zeigen wolltest, dass sich ca 20.000 diesen Sommer beworben haben ja gut, das mit dem " ein Bewerber mehr pro Platz " und 3000 Pltzen ist echt quatsch, auch wenns nur ein Beispiel ist^^

Wie Prot schon sagt, da fllt der Bewerber/Pltze Quotient deutlich hher aus

----------


## meleno

es wird zeit dass die endlich einfach die zahlen sagen.
wir werden alle immer verwirrter  :Big Grin: 

 :Keks:

----------


## ECZACI

habe heute wieder angerufen die frau meinte dass es in den nchsten tagen veerffentlich wird, knnte noch dauern.  ich denke anfang nchste woche 

warum ist es so schwer es ins internet zu stellen ??

----------


## Palimpalim

> habe heute wieder angerufen die frau meinte dass es in den nchsten tagen veerffentlich wird, knnte noch dauern.  ich denke anfang nchste woche 
> 
> warum ist es so schwer es ins internet zu stellen ??


Aber genaugenommen bringt es uns GARNICHTS... Wenn die Bewerber alle gute Schnitte haben steigt der NC halt mehr, wenns aber eher Leute mit "schlechterer" DN sind, knnen die NCs auch gleichbleiben...

----------


## Streifi2011

seh ich auch so, auch wenn es schwerfllt abwarten und tee trinken. egal wann, irgendwann sind wir frau dr. haase`s, ALLE  ::-dance:

----------


## prot

Es ist schon klar, dass uns die Zahlen nichts ntzen. Es geht wahrscheinlich einfach nur darum, dass sich bei hochschulstart irgendwas tut, und halt die ersten Informationen rausrcken, egal ob uns die was ntzen oder nicht.

Ich werde mich aber dezent zurckhalten, denn ich muss keiner von den 10 Leuten pro Stunde sein, die die arme Frau bei hochschulstart mit der gleichen Frage nerven.

----------


## Julihahn

Wirst du einer der Leute sein die 2 Tage frher anrufen oder wartest du brav auf den 10. Februar bis 0.01 Uhr ?^^

----------


## meleno

> seh ich auch so, auch wenn es schwerfllt abwarten und tee trinken. egal wann, irgendwann sind wir frau dr. haase`s, ALLE


oh gott. niiicht diese alte aus der doctors diarys ding serie haha  ;) ;)

----------


## prot

> Wirst du einer der Leute sein die 2 Tage frher anrufen oder wartest du brav auf den 10. Februar bis 0.01 Uhr ?^^


Ich werde brav abwarten, zumal ich denke, dass ich in der Abibestenquote eh keine Chance habe. ^^

----------


## Julihahn

Das hast du bestimmt schon zig mal geschrieben, aber wo und mit welchem DN hast du dich denn beworben ?

Edit : msste doch klappen oder ? Letztes Jahr im SS waren sogar Pltze frei ? Aber kommst du fr dein Land in den Bestenpool ?

----------


## meleno

also ich werde eine von den nervigen leuten sein, die schon freitag den 4. anrufen und hoffen was zu erfahren, statt bis montag den 7. auf das adh 1 ergebnis zu warten. weil bei uns einfach karneval ist an dem montag und ich mich auch gerne ber das wochenende schon iwie umsehen wollen wrde nach wg zimmern. ich find das sooo fies dass wir eh schon so lange warten mssen.
auerdem habe ich bisher wegen noch gar nichts bei denen angerufen  :Big Grin:  ich finde dann ist das gebongt ;)

ber abi besten quote komme ich sicher auch nicht rein...

----------


## prot

> Das hast du bestimmt schon zig mal geschrieben, aber wo und mit welchem DN hast du dich denn beworben ?
> 
> Edit : msste doch klappen oder ? Letztes Jahr im SS waren sogar Pltze frei ? Aber kommst du fr dein Land in den Bestenpool ?


Also ich hab mich so beworben:

1. Erlangen mit 1.3
2. Wrzburg mit 1.2
3. Gieen mit 1.3

Da ich aus sterreich bin, werde ich angeblich einem Bundesland zugelost. Bin in der Abibestenquote mit 1.3 und 1 Wartesemester vertreten.

Mal schauen, irgendwie blicke ich auch nicht ganz durch, wie die Abibestenquote fr mich als sterreicher abluft.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## plathelminth

@prot

Deine DN wird einem Bundesland zugelost (also knnte es jetzt im SS schon sein, dass du im Abibestenverfahren einen Platz bekommst).

Da werd ich mit 1,4 wohl leer ausgehen *heul*

;)

----------


## prot

> @prot
> 
> Deine DN wird einem Bundesland zugelost (also knnte es jetzt im SS schon sein, dass du im Abibestenverfahren einen Platz bekommst).
> 
> Da werd ich mit 1,4 wohl leer ausgehen *heul*
> 
> ;)


Wie sieht deine Bewerbung aus?

----------


## plathelminth

Berlin (980 Punkte)
Wrzburg 1,2
Kln 1,4

Aber eigentlich wollt ich Berlin noch abndern, da ich erst zu spt erfahren habe, dass dort nur noch der Modellstudiengang angeboten wird (der sagt mir nicht gerade zu...).
Wenn es Berlin wird wrde ich wohl versuchen zu tauschen...  :Nixweiss: 

Lg

----------


## Chelsea

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum es so lange dauert bis HSS das Verhltnis von Angebot und Nachfrage verffentlicht. Am 10.02. werden ja die Zusagen in der Abibesten- und Wartezeitquote verschickt ...

----------


## prot

> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum es so lange dauert bis HSS das Verhltnis von Angebot und Nachfrage verffentlicht. Am 10.02. werden ja die Zusagen in der Abibesten- und Wartezeitquote verschickt ...


Genau das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.

----------


## ECZACI

heute habe ich wieder bei hochschulstart.de angerufen 
die bewerberzahlen werden am 09.02 um 14.00 uhr verffentlicht endlich hat jmd einen Datum genannt

----------


## LotF

was wohl aber relativ egal ist, wenn am 10. um 12:01 die Zulassungsbescheide online sind, oder?

----------


## Streifi2011

was eh egal ist, wenn keiner wei wie viele sich mit welcher note beworben haben  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ECZACI

ist ja trotzdem zur orientierung gut denke ich um seine chancen fr adh einzuschtzen

----------


## MediBe

Ich habe gerade eine Mail von der JLU Gieen bekommen, in der es darum geht, dass man ab diesem Semester einen Berufsbonus bekommt. Wenn ich diese Mail bekommen habe, heit das doch eigentlich, dass ich bei den anderen Verfahren schon aussortiert wurde, oder was meint ihr?  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Peter22

nein das ist nur ein allgemeines rundschreiben fr alle, die sich an der uni gieen beworben haben.

----------


## prot

> Ich habe gerade eine Mail von der JLU Gieen bekommen, in der es darum geht, dass man ab diesem Semester einen Berufsbonus bekommt. Wenn ich diese Mail bekommen habe, heit das doch eigentlich, dass ich bei den anderen Verfahren schon aussortiert wurde, oder was meint ihr?



Das heit es hat bestimmt nicht.

----------


## freakobob

ne das heit es auf keinen fall, ich hab die mail auch bekommen..ich finds ne gute sachen, dass jetzt immer mehr unis berufsausbildungen bercksichtigen

----------


## Streifi2011

ich finds auch gut, aber auch doof fr die, die ne ausbildung als "tipse" haben (jugendlicher leichtsinn) und sich dann richtig entscheiden wollen und vermutlich selbst mit 1ser abi wieder keine chance haben  :grrrr....:  alles doof heut, bin gerade ein wenig depri

----------


## DerSalamander

Ach Streifi, dir gehts nicht allein so. War vor nem halben Jahr auch ne frustrierte Tippse, dies doof fand, dass kaufm. Ausbildungen nicht anerkannt werden. Bist net allein ;)

----------


## freakobob

naja also ich bin schon der meinung, dass die ausbildung ein bisschen was mit medizin zu tun haben sollte..auch wenn es sicherlich nicht schlecht bei dem ganzen brokram so ne ausbildung zu haben :Big Grin:

----------


## Stonie7

Also mir wurde heute per E-Mail mitgeteilt, dass die Bewerberzahlen erst am 14.02 verffentlicht werden. Wieso schon wieder so unterschiedliche Informationen? :Nixweiss:

----------


## Phoen1x

Vielleicht aus Versehen? Die Bewerberzahlen erst nach den Bescheiden zur Abi-Quote zu verffentlichen wre ja unsinnig.

----------


## ECZACI

> Also mir wurde heute per E-Mail mitgeteilt, dass die Bewerberzahlen erst am 14.02 verffentlicht werden. Wieso schon wieder so unterschiedliche Informationen?


ich hatte angerufen und der herr hat gemeint am  mittwoch (montag angerufen) , um 14 uhr.

morgen wissen wir hoffentlich mehr

----------


## Chelsea

> ich hatte angerufen und der herr hat gemeint am  mittwoch (montag angerufen) , um 14 uhr.


Diese Info hab ich auch.
Noch knapp fnf Stunden ...

----------


## Streifi2011

noch 3 stunden  :Grinnnss!: 

ich leide geraden mit denen die ber WZ gehofft hatt, er wahnsinn!!

----------


## silvertown77

noch 1,5 Stunden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Phoen1x

So, ich erffne jetzt aus langer Weile eine Wette und gehe mit 20.232 Bewerbern an den Start  :Big Grin:

----------


## silvertown77

18527 Bewerber

----------


## Khan20

19834

----------


## Chelsea

Nur noch 50 Minuten.
Ich gehe von mindestens 17.500 Bewerbern aus.
Aber das kann mir zu diesem kommenden Semester egal sein, da ich mich fr Pharmazie beworben hab.

----------


## peeter91

17999

----------


## prot

19356

----------


## prot

Das steht auf hochschulstart.de bei SoSe 2011

Die Entscheidungen im bundesweiten Auswahlfahren nach
Abiturbeste, Wartezeit und Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen



    * bundesweit an Universitten:
      fr die Studiengnge Medizin, Pharmazie und Zahnmedizin

      Die Ergebnisse knnen Sie voraussichtlich ab dem 14. Februar einsehen.

----------


## meleno

haha...so ein quatsch, das ganze theater fr die katz, nochmal 4tage warten  :Keks:

----------


## Phoen1x

Dabei steht doch schon seit lngerem unter Termine, dass morgen die Zulassungsbescheide fr Abi- und WZ-Quote verschickt werden

----------


## meleno

sieht fast so aus als gbe es alles aufeinmal am 14.
oder wie soll man das verstehen?
ach das ist alles so eine unntige verwirrung...

----------


## Phoen1x

Stimmt. Jetzt sieht es sogar so aus, dass alle Quoten-Ergebnisse Montag verffentlicht werden

----------


## meleno

> Stimmt. Jetzt sieht es sogar so aus, dass alle Quoten-Ergebnisse Montag verffentlicht werden


ALS OB.

aber das wre ziemlich genial. 
so, wer ruft an, macht sich unbeliebt bei denen und fragt nach?? ;)

----------


## plathelminth

Keine Panik auf der Titanic:

Morgen Versand der Bescheide, ffentliche Einsicht ber die Grenzen (auf der Haupthomepage) aber erst am 14.02.

Wie kommt ihr denn jetzt alle darauf, die Bescheide wrden erst nchste Woche verschickt? Interpretiert doch nicht den Weltuntergang in einen einzigen Satz!

Lg

----------


## meleno

> Keine Panik auf der Titanic:
> 
> Morgen Versand der Bescheide, ffentliche Einsicht ber die Grenzen (auf der Haupthomepage) aber erst am 14.02.
> 
> Wie kommt ihr denn jetzt alle darauf, die Bescheide wrden erst nchste Woche verschickt? Interpretiert doch nicht den Weltuntergang in einen einzigen Satz!
> 
> Lg


nein es geht darum, dass in der berschrift nicht nur wartezeit und abibeste genannt wurden, sondern auch das adh fr den 14.2.
immer machen die chaos bei der zvs, langsam zerrt das echt an den nerven...

----------


## plathelminth

Nein, da steht:

"Bescheide der 1. Stufe des Serviceverfahrens"

Das sind die Fachhochschulen - hat mit dem AdH nichts zu tun.

Lg

Edit: Ach wenn man draufklickt? Damit meinen sie die Bescheide OB man an einem AdH TEILNIMMT.

----------


## Stonie7

Kann man die Bewerberzahlen nicht auch telefonisch herausfinden? Bin derzeit im Ausland, sonst wuerde ich es selbst probieren...

Und wieso erzaehlen die am Telefon was von 09.02. 14 Uhr? :was ist das...?:

----------


## Palimpalim

Also das mit Gieen ist doch echt totaler Mist... Was soll das??? Bin total angefressen. Ich krieg jetzt definitiv keinen Platz... Da muss ein guter TMS im Winter echt mal was reien...

----------


## Phoen1x

Was ist denn mit Gieen?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Was ist denn mit Gieen?


Die geben jetzt, !!!JETZT!!!, nach Abschluss der Bewerbungsphase, 0,4 Bonus auf ne abgeschlossene Ausbildung, da ging ne mail rum...

----------


## Akanzo

Aber mal ganz ehrlich...viele werden doch davon auch nicht betroffen sein, oder? Weil zu Bewerbungsschluss war das ja noch gar nicht klar, und ich denke, dass wohl die meisten mit einer abgeschlossenen Ausbildung aus der Fraktion der Warter kommen.

----------


## Stonie7

Wenn man sich genau an der Grenze befindet kann so etwas aber durchaus entscheidend sein. Das ist ne einzige Frechheit...

----------


## Rennmaus

> Die geben jetzt, !!!JETZT!!!, nach Abschluss der Bewerbungsphase, 0,4 Bonus auf ne abgeschlossene Ausbildung, da ging ne mail rum...



ja, aber du hast doch 1,6, oder? mit ausbildung 1,2

ich hab bei adh-gieen schon geschrieben, wie ich den nc einschtze.

mit 1,2 wird es viel konkurrenz geben, aber ich denke, er liegt trotzdem bei 1,3/1,4

----------


## peeter91

> Wenn man sich genau an der Grenze befindet kann so etwas aber durchaus entscheidend sein. Das ist ne einzige Frechheit...


Sehe ich auch so, wenn da nicht mal  der Schnitt von Gieen auf 1,4- sinkt

----------


## Stonie7

Ich denke nicht, dass sich das so stark bemerkbar machen wird, aber 1,5 knnte durchaus passieren. Ich knnt kotzen!

----------


## Schmusekatze91

das gehrt zwar jetzt nicht zum fach medizin, aber um einfach mal zu verdeutlichen, wie sich der ansturm auf dieses sommersemster bemerkbar macht:

Jura an der Uni Bonn:

SS 2010 : DN bis 3,3
SS 2011 : DN bis 2,6

das ist dann der zivizuschlag.... wie wird das dann jetzt blo bei medizin aussehen? und vor allem: wie heftig wird das dann zum WS bei doppeljahrgngen und den leuten, die keine wehrpflicht mehr machen und und und???? 

da gibts ja quasi kaum eine chance IRGENDWO und in IRGENDEINEM fach einen studienplatz zu kriegen^^

wollte ich nur mal gesagt und gezeigt haben  :dagegen:

----------


## ECZACI

die zukunft sieht nicht so schn aus  :Frown:

----------


## Angeletta

Schmusekatze, woher willst du wissen, dass das der Zivizuschlag ist?
Der NC hat sich ja auch vom Wintersemester davor ordentlich angehoben (Von "alle wurden angenommen" zu 2,4) und da gab es noch keine Zivis, die eher fertig wurden.
Auerdem ist das Jura und gerade mal das erste Verfahren.
Ich hab mal nachgeguckt und gesehen - vom ersten Verfahren bis zum endgltigen NC-Stand gab es einen Sprung von 0.5 im letzten WS.
Also bitte, leg unsere Nerven nicht unntig bler als sie es eh schon sind  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

> Schmusekatze, woher willst du wissen, dass das der Zivizuschlag ist?
> Der NC hat sich ja auch vom Wintersemester davor ordentlich angehoben (Von "alle wurden angenommen" zu 2,4) und da gab es noch keine Zivis, die eher fertig wurden.
> Auerdem ist das Jura und gerade mal das erste Verfahren.
> Ich hab mal nachgeguckt und gesehen - vom ersten Verfahren bis zum endgltigen NC-Stand gab es einen Sprung von 0.5 im letzten WS.
> Also bitte, leg unsere Nerven nicht unntig bler als sie es eh schon sind


Du hast in der Umfrage doch schon eingetragen, dass du in Kln einen Platz bekommen hast?

----------


## mademoiselle_berlin

Sollllllten die Ergebnisse jetzt nichtma online zu sehen sein? Also die der Bestenquote? Bei euch steht "hoffentlich" auch immernoch "Kein Bescheid" bei Daisy? ndert sich das, auch wenn ich einen Negativbescheid fr die Bestenquote krieg? Also werde ich auf jeden Fall einen VORGANG auf'm Konto da bemerken?? Wie war das die letzten Jahre? Sorry, bin NERVS

----------


## prot

> Sollllllten die Ergebnisse jetzt nichtma online zu sehen sein? Also die der Bestenquote? Bei euch steht "hoffentlich" auch immernoch "Kein Bescheid" bei Daisy? ndert sich das, auch wenn ich einen Negativbescheid fr die Bestenquote krieg? Also werde ich auf jeden Fall einen VORGANG auf'm Konto da bemerken?? Wie war das die letzten Jahre? Sorry, bin NERVS


Die Auswahlgrenzen in Abibestenquote und Wartezeitquote werden erst am 14.2 online sein. Wirst du in der Abibestenquote zugelassen, bekommst du heute einen Bescheid. Einige hier im Forum meinen, so gegen 12 sollte der Bescheid online sein. Wirst du jedoch in der Quote abgelehnt, bekommst du keinen Bescheid, sondern am 14.2. eine Ablehnung.

Wenn du heute also nichts bekommst, bist du in der Abibestenquote oder der Wartezeitquote abgelehnt worden.

----------


## mademoiselle_berlin

Ok! Alles klar! Thanx

----------


## Vivano03

also ter typ am telefon eben bei hochschulstart meinte es sind 13 wartesemester....

ich hab 12 und dn 2,0

irgendwie glaube ich ihm aber noch nicht, denn ich war im wintersemster schon fast drin ber die wartezeitquote, und wo wollen denn jetzt auf einem 400 leute mit mehr wartesemester und besserem dn herkommen damit ich in der quote nach unter rutsche und dadurch 13 wartesemester sind...

----------


## prot

> also ter typ am telefon eben bei hochschulstart meinte es sind 13 wartesemester....
> 
> ich hab 12 und dn 2,0
> 
> irgendwie glaube ich ihm aber noch nicht, denn ich war im wintersemster schon fast drin ber die wartezeitquote, und wo wollen denn jetzt auf einem 400 leute mit mehr wartesemester und besserem dn herkommen damit ich in der quote nach unter rutsche und dadurch 13 wartesemester sind...


Im Wartesemester-Thread hat eine Userin folgendes geschrieben:

Es sind 13 WS und 3,5

Diese Information stimmt, denn sie hat dort angerufen, und auch gleich gesagt bekommen, dass sie keinen Platz bekommen hat.

----------


## Chelsea

Auswahlgrenze in der Zahnmedizin: WS 11 (3,0)

(laut "mahlzahn")

----------


## prot

Hat irgendwer schon einen Bescheid in der Abibestenquote auf hochschulstart bekommen?

----------


## ECZACI

habe gestern eine mail geschickt wegen den bewerberzahlen als antwort kam :

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,

lt. unserer Pressestelle werden die Daten Mitte bis Ende Mrz diesen Jahres auf unserer Internetseite verffentlicht.

Mit freundlichen Gren

----------


## meleno

:Hh?:   :Hh?:   :Hh?:

----------


## Chelsea

> habe gestern eine mail geschickt wegen den bewerberzahlen als antwort kam :
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
> 
> lt. unserer Pressestelle werden die Daten Mitte bis Ende Mrz diesen Jahres auf unserer Internetseite verffentlicht.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gren


Danke fr die Info "sari"  :hmmm...:

----------


## Angeletta

Prot, ich wollte nur gucken, was die anderen schon so hatten  :Blush:

----------


## dagobertDuck

hallo zusammen,

mich qult auch die Nervositt ... hat irgend jemand schon in Daisy eine zusage erhalten????

----------


## prot

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> mich qult auch die Nervositt ... hat irgend jemand schon in Daisy eine zusage erhalten????


Fr die abibestenquote?

----------


## dagobertDuck

Ja ... fr die AbiBesten-Quote

----------


## prot

> Ja ... fr die AbiBesten-Quote


Bestehen bei dir realistische Chancen, ber die abibestenquote reinkommen? Bei mit sind die chancen eher gering. Hab auch noch keinen bescheid. Der kommt wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr?

----------


## dagobertDuck

DN 1,1 ... aber auslndischer Abschluss, also ist es ungewiss, welchem Bundesland ich zugelost werde ...

----------


## silvertown77

liege bei DN=1,2 (Hessen). Via Daisy nix bisher. Kann aber gut sein das 1,2 nicht reicht fr Abibestenquote  :grrrr....:

----------


## prot

1.3 ,...werde zugelost.

----------


## silvertown77

@prot

zugelost scheint mir berhaupt der richtige Begriff... das Ganze hat Anleihen von 6 aus 49

----------


## prot

Wieso, wie luft das denn ab?

----------


## silvertown77

@ prot

das wei ich nicht wie das luft, kmst Du zu den Hessen sh es wohl ehr schlecht aus... ne ich meinte das ironisch bezogen auf den ganzen HSS-Zulassungsprozess.

----------


## prot

Achso,....ich male mir in der Abibestenquote eh keine groen Chancen aus.
Aber diese Ungewissheit ist irgendwie frustrierend.

----------


## SimonMS

@ alle Wartenden

ich glaube das war eine "Forumsente", dass die Bescheide 12Uhr Mittags online sein sollten. Kann ja nicht sein, dass nur 6 Leute bis jetzt zugelassen sind:

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ts&pollid=1133

Natrlich treibt sich nicht jeder Bewerber hier auf den Seiten rum bzw. ist hier registriert, so das diese Umfrage nicht reprsentativ ist, aber alle 6 sind bis jetzt WZ-Kandidaten gewesen.

beste Gre aus MS-Umgebung  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## peeter91

> das gehrt zwar jetzt nicht zum fach medizin, aber um einfach mal zu verdeutlichen, wie sich der ansturm auf dieses sommersemster bemerkbar macht:
> 
> Jura an der Uni Bonn:
> 
> SS 2010 : DN bis 3,3
> SS 2011 : DN bis 2,6
> 
> das ist dann der zivizuschlag.... wie wird das dann jetzt blo bei medizin aussehen? und vor allem: wie heftig wird das dann zum WS bei doppeljahrgngen und den leuten, die keine wehrpflicht mehr machen und und und???? 
> 
> ...


Frs Sommersemester kann sich der Doppeljahrgang ja schon bewerben (zumindest der eine Teil), nur im bundesweiten Verfahren ber Hochschulstart eben nicht.

----------


## silvertown77

> Achso,....ich male mir in der Abibestenquote eh keine groen Chancen aus.
> Aber diese Ungewissheit ist irgendwie frustrierend.


ich hatte wenigsten einen Funken Hoffnung das es mit 1,2 funktioniert... das ist alles so intransparent und frustrierend, genau.
Aber, wir wollen ja Medizin studieren, da kommen denke ich noch ein paar Frustmomente in den nchsten Jahren: also Kopf hoch und durch!

----------


## Julihahn

schn dass ich schon die ( negative ) gewissheit gestern am telefon fr die abibestenquote bekommen hab ;)

----------


## silvertown77

> @ alle Wartenden
> 
> ich glaube das war eine "Forumsente", dass die Bescheide 12Uhr Mittags online sein sollten. Kann ja nicht sein, dass nur 6 Leute bis jetzt zugelassen sind:
> 
> http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ts&pollid=1133
> 
> Natrlich treibt sich nicht jeder Bewerber hier auf den Seiten rum bzw. ist hier registriert, so das diese Umfrage nicht reprsentativ ist, aber alle 6 sind bis jetzt WZ-Kandidaten gewesen.
> 
> beste Gre aus MS-Umgebung


doch schon 6 leute? na dann platzen die Unis ja demnchst aus allen Nhten!
Nein, hier die Wahrheit Leute: Wir sind halt alles grottenschlechte Abiturienten hier!  :hmmm...: 

Ne, im ernst waren das alles WZler????? Woher Du wissen?

----------


## Angeletta

Ich habe brigens keinen Platz bekommen, wollte nur gucken, ob jemand anders nen Platz bekommen hat  :Blush:

----------


## silvertown77

> Ich habe brigens keinen Platz bekommen, wollte nur gucken, ob jemand anders nen Platz bekommen hat


Pfui!  :hmmm...: Das verflscht die Statistik, habe mich auch schon gewundert mit 1,3 in NRW??? Dann wrens nur noch fnf....

----------


## SimonMS

Also Angeletta hat sich geoutet :hmmm...: 

Doc_Schmock und Katti4 haben ber 12 WS

und wohl wirklich Ihren Platz sicher - Glckwunsch hierzu ::-stud: 

Die anderen Drei hab ich so in den Foren rausgelesen...aber ich muss zugeben, ist das nur ne Vermutung... :Nixweiss: 

Komisch ist doch aber das noch niemand gepostet, der ber Bestenauswahl ins SS2011 reigekommen ist...bitte melden :Grinnnss!:

----------


## dagobertDuck

Hat nun schon jemand in Daisy einen Bescheid bekommen? Oder waren es bisher tatschlich nur WZler?

----------


## prot

> Hat nun schon jemand in Daisy einen Bescheid bekommen? Oder waren es bisher tatschlich nur WZler?


Hier im Forum bisher nur WZler.

----------


## Julihahn

Vermutung ( vielleicht bekomm ich dafr Schlge ? ) :

Die Leute die ber die Bestenquote reinkommen oder nur knapp vorbeischrammen haben es nicht ntig hier zu posten weil sie dann auf jeden fall einen platz im AdH bekommen ?
Also ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint, aber die Grozahl der User hier hat doch wohl Probleme einein Platz zu bekommen, und diese Leute haben eben keins^^
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich 800 Punkte htte wrd ich hier nicht so frequent sein.
Fr die ist das halt nicht so wild wie fr uns, weil es eh feststeht^^

----------


## Phoen1x

Ach, das glaube ich nicht. Es gbe sicher User, die posten wrden, dass sie ber die Abi-Quote aufgenommen wurden.

----------


## meleno

> Vermutung ( vielleicht bekomm ich dafr Schlge ? ) :
> 
> Die Leute die ber die Bestenquote reinkommen oder nur knapp vorbeischrammen haben es nicht ntig hier zu posten weil sie dann auf jeden fall einen platz im AdH bekommen ?
> Also ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint, aber die Grozahl der User hier hat doch wohl Probleme einein Platz zu bekommen, und diese Leute haben eben keins^^
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich 800 Punkte htte wrd ich hier nicht so frequent sein.
> Fr die ist das halt nicht so wild wie fr uns, weil es eh feststeht^^


du bist doch selber einer von den "im notfall klappt der platz bers adh" leuten ;)

also ICH habe mit meiner OP1 mnster und abi 1,2 SOWIESO keinen platz ber abibesten... kann leider auch nicht weiterhelfen

----------


## Muruseni

War mit 1,1 fr Mnster nicht dabei =(

----------


## prot

> War mit 1,1 fr Mnster nicht dabei =(


So wie es aussieht, war keiner hier im Forum bei der Bestenquote dabei. Zumindest gab es keinen/keine, der/die erwhnt hat, dass er/sie gestern einen Bescheid in der Bestenquote bekommen hat.

----------


## Palimpalim

Habt ihr euch mal die Auswahlgrenzen fr Abibesten angesehen... Jetzt graust mir ehrlich vor dem Bescheid.. Dann muss der TMS so gerockt werden, dass ich mindestens im WS ne Chance hab  :hmmm...: 
Was mich echt berrascht:

Brandenburg: 1,2 *(19)*

Da hat einer aber lange berlegt... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## judi88

Ich bin mit 6 Punkten meiner Abi-Gesamtpunktzahl an Berlin vorbei geschrammt...  :Wand: 
Da sieht man: 1,1 und denkt "juhuuuu da bin ich dabei" und dann denkt man:"hmmm... warum hab ich dann keinen Bescheid bekommen?? wie viele Punkte hatte ich denn genau?????" dann nachgesehen... und  :Traurig:

----------


## prot

Eigentlich sollten die Grenzen doch erst Montag verffentlicht werden?

----------


## alhambra

Die Auswahlgrenzen fr die Abibestenquote sind schon online einsehbar. Hat sich zum SoSe 2010 nicht viel verndert - zumindest fr Berlin.

----------


## Phoen1x

Naja, man kann schon sagen, dass der Groteil der 1,0er und einige 1,1er weg sind. Mittelwert: 1,1625

----------


## prot

Hat irgendwer den Ablehnungsbescheid fr die Bestenquote schon bekommen?

----------


## Rennmaus

14. Februar 2011


Versand der Ablehnungsbescheide im bundesweiten Auswahlverfahren der Quoten fr Abiturbeste und nach Wartezeit. Gleichzeitig werden die Mitteilungen ber die Teilnahmemglichkeiten am Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen verschickt (Vorauswahl). 

was ist heute? der 12., genau*g*

----------


## prot

> 14. Februar 2011
> 
> 
> Versand der Ablehnungsbescheide im bundesweiten Auswahlverfahren der Quoten fr Abiturbeste und nach Wartezeit. Gleichzeitig werden die Mitteilungen ber die Teilnahmemglichkeiten am Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen verschickt (Vorauswahl). 
> 
> was ist heute? der 12., genau*g*


Ja, das habe ich auch gelesen, aber da stand auch, dass die Auswahlgrenzen erst am 14.verffentlicht werden, darum dachte ich, die htten vielleicht die Ablehnungsbescheide auch schon heute verschickt. ^^ 

Sind ja mal wieder Hammer die Notenschnitte in der Bestenquote  ::-oopss: 

Ich wrde gerne wissen, wann die die Anzahl der Studienpltze verffentlichen.

----------


## freakobob

komisch zum ss 2010 war in baden wrttemberg der nc bei den abibesten bei 1,0, jetzt zum ss ist er 1,1,...aber dafr haben die anderen lnder ordentlich angezogen

----------


## Stonie7

Ist auch schon aussagekrftig frs ADH. So stark sind die NCs in den letzten Jahren nicht angestiegen. In Hamburg von 1,5 auf 1,1 im Vergleich zum SS10... :dagegen:

----------


## meleno

> Ist auch schon aussagekrftig frs ADH. So stark sind die NCs in den letzten Jahren nicht angestiegen. In Hamburg von 1,5 auf 1,1 im Vergleich zum SS10...


dass ist wirklich krass!!! aber in anderen lndern war es ja gottseidank nicht so extrem...
dennoch die tendenz ist offensichtlich  :Frown: 

da hilft nur noch beten frs adh

----------


## prot

SoSe 2010 - Bestenquote, Durschnitt 1,249
SoSe 2011 - Bestenquote, Durchschnitt 1,162

Ist also um ca. 0,1 angestiegen. Finde ich jetzt nicht so extrem schlimm, da eh schon abzusehen war, dass die NC's steigen werden. Ich denke immer noch, dass im AdH an vielen Uni's der NC um 0,1-0,2 ansteigen wird.

In Gieen wird wahrscheinlich ein noch grerer Anstieg zu vernehmen sein, nachdem die jetzt Ausbildungen anerkennen.

Ich will echt nicht wissen, was im WiSe 2011/12 abgeht.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Miniwini

hm sehe ich da richtig bei Wartezeitequote?

Orts-                    1
prferenz
Sozial-                  5
kriterium            
Note                    (1,0)

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2990

Berlin musste mann in der Wartezeitquote (!) 1,0 haben um dahin zu kommen?!

----------


## pottmed

Jep, da hat sich ein Vogel mit 1,0er Abi auch ber die Wartezeitquote beworben und die Wartesemester hatte der/die auch noch voll  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Julihahn

ich glaub meine hoffnungen darauf, dass der SS NC in Mnster bei 1,3 bleibt kann ich damit begraben. Scheiss 6 Monate Zivi

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> ich glaub meine hoffnungen darauf, dass der SS NC in Mnster bei 1,3 bleibt kann ich damit begraben. Scheiss 6 Monate Zivi


Der Zivildienst tut doch dabei nichts zur Sache. Durch den Dienst drfen keine Nachteile entstehen, denn du httest bei Bewerbung im WiSe Anspruch auf erneute Auswahl nach dem Dienst gehabt, sofern du dich beworben und einen Platz erhalten hast.

----------


## prot

> Der Zivildienst tut doch dabei nichts zur Sache. Durch den Dienst drfen keine Nachteile entstehen, denn du httest bei Bewerbung im WiSe Anspruch auf erneute Auswahl nach dem Dienst gehabt, sofern du dich beworben und einen Platz erhalten hast.


Ich glaube er meint damit nicht sich selbst, sondern die Zivildiener in Deutschland, die sich aufgrund der Krzung auf 6 Monate jetzt zum SoSe bewerben knnen, weshalb die Bewerberzahl und wohl auch der NC ansteigen wird.

----------


## pottmed

Die haben sich aber doch auch schon zum WS beworben.... so what

----------


## prot

> Die haben sich aber doch auch schon zum WS beworben.... so what


Es gibt aber bestimmt einige, die im Wintersemester mit 1.5 - 1.6 nicht genommen wurden, und jetzt den NC anheben knnten. Auerdem glaube ich, dass nich alle so klug waren, und die Chance auf eine Bewerbung schon zum Wintersemester wahrgenommen haben. Kann mich aber auch irren xD

----------


## Julihahn

Das meine ich auch. Ich glaube nicht alle haben sich zum WS beworben, von daher kommt jetzt nochmal ein ganzer Batzen 1,0er nach Mnster ( 30-40 ? ) Und ich finde es wirklich krass dass nur 3!!! Orte berhaupt mit der Abibestenquote gefllt werden konnten, da sich anscheinend sonst alle primr in Berlin, Tbingen oder Mnster beworben haben.

Dieses Jahr hat der Schlechteste 780, letztes mal zum warens 770. Meint ihr es gibt irgendeine Hoffnung darauf, dass er bei 1,3 bleibt ?

----------


## Stonie7

> Das meine ich auch. Ich glaube nicht alle haben sich zum WS beworben, von daher kommt jetzt nochmal ein ganzer Batzen 1,0er nach Mnster ( 30-40 ? ) Und ich finde es wirklich krass dass nur 3!!! Orte berhaupt mit der Abibestenquote gefllt werden konnten, da sich anscheinend sonst alle primr in Berlin, Tbingen oder Mnster beworben haben.
> 
> Dieses Jahr hat der Schlechteste 780, letztes mal zum warens 770. Meint ihr es gibt irgendeine Hoffnung darauf, dass er bei 1,3 bleibt ?


was meinst du mit "nur 3!!! Orte"?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> was meinst du mit "nur 3!!! Orte"?


wahrscheinlich ist damit gemeint, dass nur 3 Studienorte auch wirkliche ihre Bewerber bei der Abibestenquote voll bekommen haben. Viele haben z.B. einen NC fr die Abiquote bei 1,1 und z.B. 50 Platze fr diese Quote frei aber keine 50 Bewerber, die 1,1 oder besser haben! So bleiben die restlichen Pltze frei und gehen mit zum ADH

----------


## Angeletta

Ich wr ja immer noch dafr, dass wir uns nicht verrckt machen :>
Wenn man sich die Listen anschaut, ist der NC im SoSe von 2009 auf 2010 strker angezogen als von 2010 auf 2011 und im AdH von 2009 hat sich im Vergleich zum AdH von 2010 nicht sonderlich viel getan. 
 :Top: 
Und wenn Proti mag, kann er ja auch noch fr 2009 das arithmetische Mittel berechnen, um meine These zu sttzen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

> Ich wr ja immer noch dafr, dass wir uns nicht verrckt machen :>
> Wenn man sich die Listen anschaut, ist der NC im SoSe von 2009 auf 2010 strker angezogen als von 2010 auf 2011 und im AdH von 2009 hat sich im Vergleich zum AdH von 2010 nicht sonderlich viel getan. 
> 
> Und wenn Proti mag, kann er ja auch noch fr 2009 das arithmetische Mittel berechnen, um meine These zu sttzen


Also laut meinen Berechnungen mssten wir alle einen Platz bekommen,...kann mich aber auch verrechnet haben.  :Woow:  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stonie7

Wenn zur Abwechslung mal stimmt, was hochschulstart.de einem so per E-Mail an Infos zuschickt, dann werden morgen die Bewerberzahlen verffentlicht...

----------


## langewartezeit

Wei jemand, wann heute die Bescheide online kommen???

----------


## DancingDays

angeblich gegen 9

----------


## langewartezeit

Super- danke  ::-winky:

----------


## Kensington

Bescheide sind da  ::-stud:

----------


## MediBe

Ja und und und?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Angeletta

198/ Grenzrang 58.
Najanaja :3

----------


## prot

82 / Grenzrang 36 in der Bestenquote

Dafr aber einen positiven Bescheid, dass ich am AdH teilnehme.  :Grinnnss!:  ::-winky:

----------


## dagobertDuck

Hallo Zusammen,

was meint ihr, ob ich Chancen habe nach Tbingen zu kommen:

        Ihre Durchschnittsnote:     1,1                Ihr Rang:        93
        Durchschnittsnote des letzten ausgewhlten Bewerbers:    1,1                Grenzrang:     58


???

----------


## natalie d.

hey prot! 

du bist ja auch aus sterreich, oder? 
welchem bundesland wurdest du zugelost?? 

ich hab thringen 
grenzrang: 6, mein rang: 22 


liebe gre  ::-winky: 

ps: hab erlangen an 2. OP  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## prot

> hey prot! 
> 
> du bist ja auch aus sterreich, oder? 
> welchem bundesland wurdest du zugelost?? 
> 
> ich hab thringen 
> grenzrang: 6, mein rang: 22 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, bin auch aus sterreich.
Ich wurde Baden Wrttemberg zugelost.

Habe Erlangen an OP1. Die Chancen stehen also gar nicht mal so schlecht, dass wir bald miteinander in Erlangen studieren.

----------


## DancingDays

Grenzrang 3 und ich bin Rang 5 (also fr Zahnmedizin) Da hatte ich ja mal ziemlich Pech...

----------


## natalie d.

hey  :Smilie:  

ich hoffe doch, dass ich entweder kln oder erlangen bekomme...  ::-stud: 

aber das warten geht mir echt schon auf den keks, weil vielleicht muss ich ja bis zum 2. adh verfahren warten  :was ist das...?: 

hast du's auch mit dem ems test schon probiert? 

lg

----------


## DancingDays

Heit Grenzrang 3 eigentlich, dass nur 3 Leute aus Hamburg einen Platz ber die Abibestenquote bekommen haben?

----------


## meleno

abibestenquote:
grenzrang: 58
meiner: 117

GANZ knapp haha

----------


## Phoen1x

Abi-Quote:
Grenzrang: 7
Mein Rang: 23

Wieso ist der Grenzrang denn manchmal so niedrig?

----------


## prot

> Abi-Quote:
> Grenzrang: 7
> Mein Rang: 23
> 
> Wieso ist der Grenzrang denn manchmal so niedrig?


Das frage ich mich auch. Der Grenzrang ist ja gleichzeitg die Anzahl an Bewerber, die ber die Abibestenquote genommen wurden oder?

----------


## Phoen1x

Ja klar, in dem jeweiligen Bundesland ist das immer die Zahl der Bewerber, die in dieser Quote ausgewhlt wurden.

----------


## plathelminth

Naja, das Bundesland Hamburg z.B. bietet zum SoSe keine Studienpltze an der eigenen Uni an - daher wohl eine geringere Anzahl an *Ausgewhlten" (inkl. geringerer Bevlkerungszahl)

Lg

----------


## prot

Dann kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass in der Abibestenquote nicht alle Pltze "befllt" worden sind, die fr diese Quote eigentlich zur Verfgung stehen?

----------


## judi88

Hallo!

Sagt mal Leute - vielleicht bin ich auch blind aber WO STEHT DENN DER RANG??????? Ich dreh gleich durch. Meine Bescheide (Ablehnung Abi-Beste, Zulassung AdH) sind bei Daisy drin aber da steht nirgends was von dem Rang....
Aaahhhhhh bitte HILFE!!! Ich dreh sonst durch!!!  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:  :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Oh nee...:  :Oh nee...:

----------


## natalie d.

hey

also dein rang und der grenzrang steht auf der ablehnung fr die abibestenquote!!  :Top: 

lg

----------


## plathelminth

> Dann kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass in der Abibestenquote nicht alle Pltze "befllt" worden sind, die fr diese Quote eigentlich zur Verfgung stehen?


http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2986

Wre nach dieser Tabelle durchaus mglich. Kann aber auch sein, dass es sich bis auf  den letzen Platz ausgegangen ist ;)

Lg

----------


## alhambra

Berlin: 

Grenzrang: 16
Mein Rang: 25

Was heit das jetzt genau?

Letztes Wintersemster war mein Rang so:

Grenzrang: 81
Mein Rang: 101

Es sind weniger Bewerber, dafr aber auch weniger Pltze vorhanden. Man kann hoffen, dass es trotzdem ausreicht.

----------


## Streifi2011

@alhambra: ich denke eher, dass das heit, dass weniger sehr gute bewerber waren.

wei wer von euch, dann die mal die anzahl der pltze verffentlichen? will mal wissen ob es mehr oder weniger als zum SS 10 sind.

----------


## prot

> @alhambra: ich denke eher, dass das heit, dass weniger sehr gute bewerber waren.
> 
> wei wer von euch, dann die mal die anzahl der pltze verffentlichen? will mal wissen ob es mehr oder weniger als zum SS 10 sind.


Gestern meinte einer, dass die das heute verffentlichen. Ein anderer hat gesagt bekommen, dass die erst Mitte Mrz verffentlicht werden. Wieder ein anderer meinte, dass die schon lngst htten verffentlicht werden sollen.

Keine Ahnung, ...such dir die passende Antwort aus. xD

----------


## Streifi2011

mmh, hhhhmmm, ich nehme "sollten sie schon wissen"  :hmmm...:

----------


## Akanzo

Hey, entschuldigt, dass ich jetzt so bld nachfragen muss (Ersti im HSS-Bewerben^^), aber auf was luft denn die Trennung der Unis hinaus, an denen ich mich beworben hab? Fr die Unis Erlangen (OP 2) und Gieen (OP 4) nehme ich nmlich "direkt ohne Vorauswahlen am eigentlichen Auswahlverfahren" teil, fr Wrzburg (OP 1) und Mainz (OP 3) jedoch mit einem Vorauswahlverfahren durch HSS.

----------


## prot

> Hey, entschuldigt, dass ich jetzt so bld nachfragen muss (Ersti im HSS-Bewerben^^), aber auf was luft denn die Trennung der Unis hinaus, an denen ich mich beworben hab? Fr die Unis Erlangen (OP 2) und Gieen (OP 4) nehme ich nmlich "direkt ohne Vorauswahlen am eigentlichen Auswahlverfahren" teil, fr Wrzburg (OP 1) und Mainz (OP 3) jedoch mit einem Vorauswahlverfahren durch HSS.


Das liegt einfach daran, wie die Uni's auswhlen. Das hat aber keine groe Bedeutung. Als Vorauswahl wird ein bestimmtes Kriterium der Uni angegeben, welches man erfllen sollte.

In Wrzburg heit das Kriterium fr die Vorauswahl z. B. Durchschnittsote bis 2,3. Das heit jetzt also, diejenigen, die eine DN schlechter als 2,3 haben, nehmen am eigentlichen Auswahlverfahren der Hochschule gar nicht teil, egal wie gro deren Bonus durch Ausbildung oder bestimmte Fcherkombinationen ist.

In Mainz lautet das Kriterium fr die Vorauwahl: OP 1-3. Jeder, der also Mainz auf eine OP > 3 gesetzt hat, nimmt automatisch auch nicht am Auswahlverfahren teil.

In Erlangen und Gieen gibt es keine solche Vorauswahlen, und deshalb steht das auf dem Bescheid, den du wohl heute bekommen hast, so drauf, wie es eben draufsteht. Musst dir aber keine Sorgen deswegen machen, ...da hat alles seine Richtigkeit. 

Also wenn deine "reine" Durchschnittsnote (DN ohne Bonus fr Ausbildung, Beruf, etc. besser als 2,3 hast, und du Mainz auf 1-3 OP gesetzt hast, dann hast du praktisch die Vorauswahl bestanden, und nimmst am eigentlichen Auswahlverfahren der Hochschule teil.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hast du eine DN von 1,6? Bekommst du in Wrzburg einen Bonus fr die Fcherkombination?

----------


## jttt

eigentlich lsst sich ja anhand der nc-quoten nen bisschen was ber die voraussichtlichen noten des AdH sagen, oder nicht?

----------


## Streifi2011

glaube nicht, wie will man da was herleiten?

stehen denn schon bewerberzahlen fest? ich find einfach nix, komm mir heut vor wie nen hamster im rad, ......

----------


## Akanzo

> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hast du eine DN von 1,6? Bekommst du in Wrzburg einen Bonus fr die Fcherkombination?


Danke fr die tolle Erklrung!  :Grinnnss!: 
Ja, meine DN ist 1,6 und in Wrzburg erhalte ich einen Bonus von 0,2.

----------


## meleno

> glaube nicht, wie will man da was herleiten?
> 
> stehen denn schon bewerberzahlen fest? ich find einfach nix, komm mir heut vor wie nen hamster im rad, ......


ich komme mir seit dem 15.1. vor wie der hamster im rad  :Frown: 

noch 20 tage  :Smilie:

----------


## Phoen1x

> stehen denn schon bewerberzahlen fest? ich find einfach nix, komm mir heut vor wie nen hamster im rad, ......


Nein, es wurde immer noch nichts verffentlicht

----------


## Streifi2011

gott sind die langsam ......... 
na ja, behrde vermute ich mal  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rennmaus

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> was meint ihr, ob ich Chancen habe nach Tbingen zu kommen:
> 
>         Ihre Durchschnittsnote:     1,1                Ihr Rang:        93
>         Durchschnittsnote des letzten ausgewhlten Bewerbers:    1,1                Grenzrang:     58
> 
> 
> ???



ber die Abiquote sicher nicht mehr, da gibt es keine Nachrcker.

Nur bers AdH, und da wei nur der liebe Gott allein, ob 1,1 reicht oder nicht. Aber ich denke, dass sogar 1,2/1,3 reicht. Die meisten im Forum haben 1,2


P.S. RLP: mein Rang 75 (1,6), Grenzrang 14 (1,0)

----------


## Julihahn

mal ne frage zu den "rngen" in den abibestenquoten :

das sind doch nur die rnge fr den landesnc oder ? Also bei mir steht zum Beispiel nur, dass ich ausgewhlt worden bin, aber nicht an die Uni verteilt werden konnte. also bei mir steht nichts mit rang oder grenzrang oder land. 

hab 1,1 , 765 punkte, OP Mnster

----------


## Angeletta

Rennmaus, ich hab das Gefhl, die meisten hier haben 1,4 oder 1,6  :Woow:

----------


## cognitive_dissonance

Knnte evtl. noch mal jemand die Sache mit den Rngen erklren?

Was genau bedeutet nun Grenz- / eigener Rang bzw. wie genau werden beide ermittelt? 

Ich bin in Berlin ber die Abibestenquote reingekommen und in meinem Bescheid steht:

Rangliste der Auswahl: 31 AbV BL.

----------


## Rennmaus

Ja, das sind nur die Landesrnge.

Ich dachte, es interessiert vielleicht jemanden*gg*

Irgendwie wunder ich mich immer n bissl darber, dass ich trotz meines schlechten Abis gefhlt gar nicht so weit weg bin von den Grenzrngen*g*

Ich stand im AdH in HD + HD/MA besser da als in Gieen und Co.. klar gibts dafr ne Erklrung, aber irgendwie habe ich mich auch darber im ersten Moment gewundert.

Es gibt alleine noch 200+ 1,6er, die in HOM im WS hinter mir waren*g*



Edit: Grenzrang heit, dass Leute bis zu diesem Rang einen Platz bekommen haben (in dem Fall zumindest die Lnderquote geschafft haben). "Mein Rang" heit, dass ich auf dem und dem Rang sitze.
Fr mein Beispiel: 14 Leute (Grenzrang) sind ber die Lnderquote weiter gekommen(mehr Pltze konnten nicht vergeben werden). Da ich keine 1,0 sondern 1,6 hab, lieg ich logischerweise weiter hinten. Mein Rang 75 heit, dass 74 Leute ein besseres Abi haben als ich oder zumindest gleichwertig (gleiche Punktzahl = Rang wird gelost)

Aber da du ja eh einen Platz hast, drften dich solche Details nimmer interessieren*g* Jedenfalls herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Smilie:

----------


## cognitive_dissonance

> Ja, das sind nur die Landesrnge.
> 
> Ich dachte, es interessiert vielleicht jemanden*gg*
> 
> Irgendwie wunder ich mich immer n bissl darber, dass ich trotz meines schlechten Abis gefhlt gar nicht so weit weg bin von den Grenzrngen*g*
> 
> Ich stand im AdH in HD + HD/MA besser da als in Gieen und Co.. klar gibts dafr ne Erklrung, aber irgendwie habe ich mich auch darber im ersten Moment gewundert.
> 
> Es gibt alleine noch 200+ 1,6er, die in HOM im WS hinter mir waren*g*
> ...


Danke!  :Smilie: 
Die Erluterung leuchtet zunchst ein. Eigtentlich wollte ich auch nur den Rang auf meinem Bescheid einordnen knnen. Die Sache mit dem Zulosen des Ranges bei gleichem Schnitt erschloss sich mir nicht auf Anhieb- ich dachte erst, da wird dann schon nach Leistungskursen oder belegten naturwissenschaftlichen Fchern  selektiert.





> Berlin: 
> 
> Grenzrang: 16
> Mein Rang: 25


Heit das also, dass in Berlin fr das SS insgesamt 80 Pltze vergeben werden?

Der hier angegebene Grenzrang stnde dann ja mit dem Rang in meinem Zulassungsbescheid in Widerspruch. Oder ist mit "Rangliste der Auswahl: 31 AbV BL " etwas anderes gemeint?




> Dann kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass in der Abibestenquote nicht alle Pltze "befllt" worden sind, die fr diese Quote eigentlich zur Verfgung stehen?


Was hat es mit dieser Vermutung auf sich? 20 % MSSEN doch nach DN vergeben werden, oder?


Bitte nochmals um Aufklrung.
(Sorry, gestern aus'm Ski-Urlaub zurck...Jagertee-Nachwirkungen.)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## meleno

> Heit das also, dass in Berlin fr das SS insgesamt 80 Pltze vergeben werden?


so wie ich das verstanden habe heit es, dass 16 leute die in bundesland berlin abitur gemacht haben unter den abibesten an irgendeiner uni in deutschland angenommen wurden...
aber kein plan ob das auch so richtig ist

----------


## freakobob

wieso verffentlichen die eigt die bewerberzahlen nicht?! wei da einer mehr?

----------


## Stonie7

Es liegen 17.632 Bewerbungen fuer den Studiengang Medizin vor.

Quelle: Anruf

----------


## freakobob

ok, dank dir. ich dachte es wre krasser.

von 2009 zu 2010 im sommer waren es 3555 mehr bewerber, und jetzt sind es nur 1310 mehr als zum letzten ss

----------


## meleno

> ok, dank dir. ich dachte es wre krasser.
> 
> von 2009 zu 2010 im sommer waren es 3555 mehr bewerber, und jetzt sind es nur 1310 mehr als zum letzten ss


das klingt ja fast vielversprechend...

----------


## Rennmaus

> Danke! 
> Die Erluterung leuchtet zunchst ein. Eigtentlich wollte ich auch nur den Rang auf meinem Bescheid einordnen knnen. Die Sache mit dem Zulosen des Ranges bei gleichem Schnitt erschloss sich mir nicht auf Anhieb- ich dachte erst, da wird dann schon nach Leistungskursen oder belegten naturwissenschaftlichen Fchern  selektiert.
> 
> Heit das also, dass in Berlin fr das SS insgesamt 80 Pltze vergeben werden?
> 
> Der hier angegebene Grenzrang stnde dann ja mit dem Rang in meinem Zulassungsbescheid in Widerspruch. Oder ist mit "Rangliste der Auswahl: 31 AbV BL " etwas anderes gemeint?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne, in der abiquote geht es nur um die abi dn bzw. gesamtpunktzahl.
erst im adh werden noch andere faktoren bercksichtigt, das kommt dann auf die uni selbst an.

das mit den 20% ist etwas komplizierter*g* theoretisch gehen 20% aller pltze an der uni an die abiquote. wenn das jetzt 80 pltze an uni A wren, es wollen aber nur 50 leute dorthin, dann bleiben 30 brig (die gehen dann ans adh). genauso wenn jemand seinen platz jetzt nicht annimmt. der geht an adh, in der abiquote/wartezeitquote kann man nicht nachrcken.

du musst bedenken, dass nicht jeder, der in berlin abi gemacht hat, auch in berlin studieren will.
wie genau die darauf kommen, pro bundesland so und so viele pltze ber die abiquote freizugeben, wei ich jetzt auch nicht direkt. hat vermutlich etwas mit der gre des landes/anzahl der abiturienten zu tun. steht bestimmt bei hochschulstart.

----------


## Rennmaus

> das klingt ja fast vielversprechend...


ja, im schnitt ist es - wenn die gleiche anzahl an studienpltzen vorhanden ist wie im ss10 - nicht mal 1 bewerber mehr pro platz (son 3/4 bewerber oder so*g*)

----------


## KaKa

oh mann, ich werde hier noch verrckt!
Ich habe mich ja mit nem Schnitt von 1,4 in kln, mainz und wrzburg beworben und bin mir jetzt wirklich soo unsicher ob es berhaupt mit nem studienplatz klappt!
Hatte mich sicherheitshalber auch fr andere studiengnge beworben, und habe auch massenhaft zusagen bekommen. jetzt wei ich einfach nicht, ob ich mich dort immatrikulieren soll oder nicht. wisst ihr ob man sich notfalls wieder exmatrikulieren kann um den platz fr medizin anzunehmen, falls es doch noch klappen sollte??
Lg KaKa

----------


## Linda.1001

> wisst ihr ob man sich notfalls wieder exmatrikulieren kann um den platz fr medizin anzunehmen, falls es doch noch klappen sollte??
> Lg KaKa


Glaube schon, warum sollte man das nicht knnen?

----------


## Angeletta

Ja, das klappt.
Aber mit 1,4 wirst du in Kln wohl reinkommen :>

----------


## Kensington

> oh mann, ich werde hier noch verrckt!
> Ich habe mich ja mit nem Schnitt von 1,4 in kln, mainz und wrzburg beworben und bin mir jetzt wirklich soo unsicher ob es berhaupt mit nem studienplatz klappt!
> Hatte mich sicherheitshalber auch fr andere studiengnge beworben, und habe auch massenhaft zusagen bekommen. jetzt wei ich einfach nicht, ob ich mich dort immatrikulieren soll oder nicht. wisst ihr ob man sich notfalls wieder exmatrikulieren kann um den platz fr medizin anzunehmen, falls es doch noch klappen sollte??
> Lg KaKa


Wrde das direkt an der Uni nachfragen. Bei mir( Schweiz) kann man sich bis Anfang des Monats des neuen Semesters exmatrikulieren und bekommt die Gebhren zurck.

----------


## meleno

> ja, im schnitt ist es - wenn die gleiche anzahl an studienpltzen vorhanden ist wie im ss10 - nicht mal 1 bewerber mehr pro platz (son 3/4 bewerber oder so*g*)


 :Big Grin:   ::-stud:

----------


## Palimpalim

> oh mann, ich werde hier noch verrckt!
> Ich habe mich ja mit nem Schnitt von 1,4 in kln, mainz und wrzburg beworben und bin mir jetzt wirklich soo unsicher ob es berhaupt mit nem studienplatz klappt!
> Hatte mich sicherheitshalber auch fr andere studiengnge beworben, und habe auch massenhaft zusagen bekommen. jetzt wei ich einfach nicht, ob ich mich dort immatrikulieren soll oder nicht. wisst ihr ob man sich notfalls wieder exmatrikulieren kann um den platz fr medizin anzunehmen, falls es doch noch klappen sollte??
> Lg KaKa



Also in Kln klappt das ganz bestimmt, den Platz in Wrzburg nehme dann alternativ ich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

> Also in Kln klappt das ganz bestimmt, den Platz in Wrzburg nehme dann alternativ ich


N..Moi  :Love:

----------


## Streifi2011

das wre ja schon, ....mmmh, sagen wir mal so, recht toll  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## KaKa

Danke fr die Antworten! 
Hihi, ich wrde euch liebend gern den Platz in Wrzburg geben, wenn ich dafr  Kln bekme ... aber diese schreckliche Ungewissheit macht einen schon ein wenig verrckt! Mir ist es ja egal wo ich jetzt hinkomme, hauptsache Medizin!
@ Angeletta: Was hast du fr nen Schnitt? Du willst doch auch nach Kln, oder?

----------


## Streifi2011

leute ich werd auch gerade kirre, will hier ENDLICH kndigen und was sinnvolles machen, ich dreh ab und wenn ich dran denke, dass es wieder nichts werden knnte dreh ich noch mehr ab  :Traurig:

----------


## ECZACI

wisst ihr die bewerberzahlen von pharmazie ?

----------


## Streifi2011

laut aussage der HSS-Menschen sollen die bewerberzahlen "bald" verffentlicht werden. aber "bald" ist ja dehnbar  :hmmm...:

----------


## ECZACI

> laut aussage der HSS-Menschen sollen die bewerberzahlen "bald" verffentlicht werden. aber "bald" ist ja dehnbar



es kann doch nicht so schwer sein die zu verffentlichen oder wenigstens zu nennen

----------


## prot

In einem anderen Thread wurden sie schon genannt. 17800 ca

----------


## Stonie7

Die Zahl wurde sogar in diesem Thread verffentlicht ;)

Mich berrascht es auch ein wenig, dass es nur rund 1300 Bewerber mehr sind als zum letzten SoSe. Vielleicht gehen die 1,6er ja doch nicht leer aus?  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Akanzo

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Angeletta

> Danke fr die Antworten! 
> Hihi, ich wrde euch liebend gern den Platz in Wrzburg geben, wenn ich dafr  Kln bekme ... aber diese schreckliche Ungewissheit macht einen schon ein wenig verrckt! Mir ist es ja egal wo ich jetzt hinkomme, hauptsache Medizin!
> @ Angeletta: Was hast du fr nen Schnitt? Du willst doch auch nach Kln, oder?


Ja, mchte gerne  :Smilie:  ..hab 1,3.
Wie sind denn deine OPs?
Wenn du zuerst Mainz angegeben hast, dann kommst du mit 1,4 vermutlich dahin.

----------


## KaKa

> Ja, mchte gerne  ..hab 1,3.
> Wie sind denn deine OPs?
> Wenn du zuerst Mainz angegeben hast, dann kommst du mit 1,4 vermutlich dahin.


Mainz hab ich nur als OP2 angegeben, OP1 ist auch Kln!

----------


## Angeletta

Uhh, noch ein Kommilitone (oder eine Kommilitonin?).
Es gibt bei StudiVZ schon eine Gruppe, ich bin allerdings noch nicht eingetreten  :Blush:

----------


## Kensington

Jaa. alle ab nach Klle- dann bleibt der NC in W bei 1,7  :Loove:  Meine Helden.

----------


## Don Locke

> Jaa. alle ab nach Klle- dann bleibt der NC in W bei 1,7  Meine Helden.


@Kensington: woher weit, du dass der NC in W bei 1,7 liegt? Ich dachte der ist bei 1,5? Hab nmlich auch eine 1,7 DN und bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass Gieen und Nr/Erl die einzgen sind die fr mich in Frage kommen.

----------


## Kensington

> @Kensington: woher weit, du dass der NC in W bei 1,7 liegt? Ich dachte der ist bei 1,5? Hab nmlich auch eine 1,7 DN und bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass Gieen und Nr/Erl die einzgen sind die fr mich in Frage kommen.


hm joah. Ich meinte 1,5. Habe dort 'ne 1,5, weil ich einen 0,2 Bonus bekomme :Blush:

----------


## meleno

> Jaa. alle ab nach Klle- dann bleibt der NC in W bei 1,7  Meine Helden.



find ich suuuper wenn ihr alle nach kln oder wbu wollt, dann bleibt mir ein pltzchen in mnster frei  :Big Grin: 
yippie, wir ergnzen uns sooo gut alle  ::-dance:   ::-dance:

----------


## Don Locke

> hm joah. Ich meinte 1,5. Habe dort 'ne 1,5, weil ich einen 0,2 Bonus bekomme


aso... hast du etwa eine Ausbildung gemacht? Ich hab 2010 das Abi mit 1,7 gemacht und versuch iwie einen Platz zu kriegen ohne viel Zeit zu warten und in ner Ausbildung zu verbringen. Es muss doch mglich sein auch so einen Platz zu kriegen?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Kensington

> aso... hast du etwa eine Ausbildung gemacht? Ich hab 2010 das Abi mit 1,7 gemacht und versuch iwie einen Platz zu kriegen ohne viel Zeit zu warten und in ner Ausbildung zu verbringen. Es muss doch mglich sein auch so einen Platz zu kriegen?


N, habe auch 1,7 und Abi 2010. Habe aber einen Dienst. Den Bonus gibt es in W aber fr Nawis.

----------


## Don Locke

> N, habe auch 1,7 und Abi 2010. Habe aber einen Dienst. Den Bonus gibt es in W aber fr Nawis.


achso... alles klar! Dann wnsch ich Dir viel Glck!  :Grinnnss!:  Es ist ja echt schade, dass man mit einer DN von 1,7 oder 1,8 heutzutage so kmpfen muss um einen Med-Platz. Wenn du Dir die alten NC-Werte so anguckst, dann fragst Du dich warum Du nicht 1-2 Jhrchen frher fertig geworden bist mit der Schule  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rennmaus

hast du dich zum tms angemeldet, don?
ansonsten glaube ich kaum, dass du ohne ausbildung an einen platz rankommst... und selbst mit kann es eng werden..
in gieen werden ausbildungen bercksichtigt (kam ne mail), da wirst du mit 1,7 keine chance mehr haben (wenn das dabei bleibt)

----------


## Don Locke

> hast du dich zum tms angemeldet, don?
> ansonsten glaube ich kaum, dass du ohne ausbildung an einen platz rankommst... und selbst mit kann es eng werden..
> in gieen werden ausbildungen bercksichtigt (kam ne mail), da wirst du mit 1,7 keine chance mehr haben (wenn das dabei bleibt)


Hey rennmaus,

jieb fr den TMS hab ich mich bereits angemeldet. berlege mir auch ob ich mich fr den EMS anmelden soll... aber eine Ausbildung? Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen soo lange warten zu mssen und erst noch eine Ausbildung zu machen.  :Nixweiss: 

Was hast du denn fr eine DN? Hast du noch irgendwelche Tipps/Ratschlge fr mich?

Vielen Dank

----------


## prot

Kann mir jemand aus Erfahrung sagen, wann die die Anzahl der Studienpltze bekanntgeben?

----------


## Linda.1001

> .
> in gieen werden ausbildungen bercksichtigt (kam ne mail), da wirst du mit 1,7 keine chance mehr haben (wenn das dabei bleibt)


Jep, ausser der Ausbildung zur Arzthelferin. Hab denen mal ne Mail geschrieben und darum gebeten, mir zu erlutern weswegen nicht so Medizin nahe Berufe angerechnet werden, und meiner nicht......bisher keine Antwort...wie auch, in Gttingen wird er ja anerkannt! Frechheit!!!  :Hh?:

----------


## Streifi2011

ich hatte die auch gefragt warum sie das berhaupt auf einmal ndern knnen und dass es unfair ist.

ebenfalls keine antwort......... ok, juckt die ja auch eh nicht :kotzen:

----------


## BaSa

Hallo,

ich habe gerade eine E-Mail bekommen:

Bisher sind die Bewerberzahlen noch nicht fr Sie ersichtlich eingestellt. Allerdings lagen fr 1524 Studienpltze 17632 Bewerbungen vor. 

Gre
BaSa

----------


## Streifi2011

na prima und 12 studienpltze weniger als 2010  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Schmusekatze91

sollten die zahlen stimmen kommen dann 11,6 bewerber auf einen platz. letztes SS waren es 10,6. schon wieder ein bewerber mehr, juhuuu....

----------


## Palimpalim

> sollten die zahlen stimmen kommen dann 11,6 bewerber auf einen platz. letztes SS waren es 10,6. schon wieder ein bewerber mehr, juhuuu....



Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass unter den Neubewerbern gaaaanz  viele Wartezeit-Sammler dabei waren, die auch einen Platz bekommen haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rennmaus

> Hey rennmaus,
> 
> jieb fr den TMS hab ich mich bereits angemeldet. berlege mir auch ob ich mich fr den EMS anmelden soll... aber eine Ausbildung? Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen soo lange warten zu mssen und erst noch eine Ausbildung zu machen. 
> 
> Was hast du denn fr eine DN? Hast du noch irgendwelche Tipps/Ratschlge fr mich?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Ich hab 1,6 und habe im WS trotz Ausbildung+TMS keinen Platz bekommen (Heidelberg, Mannheim, Homburg, Ulm, Gieen, Wrzburg oder so hnlich). Ich dachte Homburg klappt auf jeden Fall, sonst htte ich mich gleich in Tbingen/Freiburg beworben. Problem: Mit dem TMS gehre ich eher zu den schlechten und meine Chemielaborantenausbildung wird nicht an jeder Uni anerkannt.

Wre mein TMS super, htte ich im WS einen Platz bekommen.
Von daher: Streng dich im TMS an, der kann viel rausreien.
Ansonsten finde ich, dass 3 Jahre Ausbildung+Geldverdienen nicht so schlimm sind wie 6,5 Jahre warten.
Wenn du den TMS versemmelst, wirst du wohl lnger warten mssen. Muss nicht sein, aber so sieht es im Moment aus.

Und EMS machen - wenn das fr dich eine Option ist - wrde ich auch auf jeden Fall. Und bei der Bewerbung auf Unis setzen, die Auswahlgesprche fhren


@Linda: Ich kann dich verstehen. Meine Ausbildung wird auch nicht berall anerkannt(Mainz z.B. kam im Dez. mit Ausbildung, meine war nicht dabei). Irgendwo kann ich es verstehen, weil ne Krankenpflegerin in der Ausbildung mehr "medizinnahe" Dinge lernt als ich. Ich hab nur halbwegs naturwissenschaftliches Arbeiten gelernt.
Aber dass Arzthelferin nicht anerkannt wird, ist schon ein bissl komisch..

----------


## Streifi2011

optimist  :hmmm...:

----------


## Angeletta

So, ich fahr jetzt nach Kln, Wohnheim betteln  :hmmm...:

----------


## Samy_B

hey ... hat jemand ne ahnung, ob ich mir mit nem 1,3er abi (720 Punkte) chancen ausrechnen darf??

hier meine unis:   1. Kln
                        2. Gttingen
                        3. Mainz
                        4. Gieen

gre

----------


## Stonie7

Koeln, Mainz und Giessen sind safe.

----------


## Chelsea

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade eine E-Mail bekommen:
> 
> Bisher sind die Bewerberzahlen noch nicht fr Sie ersichtlich eingestellt. Allerdings lagen fr 1524 Studienpltze 17632 Bewerbungen vor. 
> 
> Gre
> BaSa


Knapp 1300 Bewerber mehr.
In der Pharmazie sind es 230 mehr.
Ich versteh nicht warum HSS die Daten nicht verffentlicht ...

----------


## natalie d.

> Koeln, Mainz und Giessen sind safe.


kln ist mit 1,3 schon safe?? ... ich hab eben 1,4... jetzt frag ich mich ob ich berhaupt in der 1. stufe im adh verfahren schon eine zulassung bekomme, da ich noch alles organisieren muss.. wohnung etc. ...?!   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Streifi2011

@chelsea: das verstehen die vermutlich selber nicht.
denke nur, dass die erst die offiziellen studienplatzzahlen spter erfahren, weil sich die unis nicht auskotzen.

@ alle mit 1,3 und 1,4 = also wenn ihr nicht reinkommt, egal ob AdH I oder II dann wei ich auch nicht mehr.
Wegen ner Wohnung sucht einfach, knnt die ja auch wieder kndigen, vor allem im wohnheim ggf

----------


## natalie d.

@ alle mit 1,3 und 1,4 = also wenn ihr nicht reinkommt, egal ob AdH I oder II dann wei ich auch nicht mehr.
Wegen ner Wohnung sucht einfach, knnt die ja auch wieder kndigen, vor allem im wohnheim ggf[/QUOTE]

hoff ich doch, aber adh 2 ist mir eben vieeeel zu spt^^ 
hab grad nachgeschaut, kln ist ja wahnsinnig billig (im vergleich zu  und erlangen.. hoffe jetzt noch mehr, dass es kln wird)  :Smilie:  
das mit der wohnung ist nicht so einfach.. ohne bescheid braucht man gar nichts zu unterschreiben... 
omg ich werd noch wahnsinnig!   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Angeletta

Ich hab ein Angebot in ner WG, juhu :>
Ist wohl eine Seltenheit.

----------


## prot

Wie geil ist das denn...

...da muss es ja klappen mit nem Platz in Erlangen...

----------


## Palimpalim

Noch gut 2 Wochen  :Grinnnss!:  Ich kanns echt kaum noch erwarten. Wie feiert ihr die Zulassung? (Bzw. die Ablehnung  :hmmm...: ) Aber ich bin wieder etwas optimistischer. Die Abibestenquote war auf den 2. Blick doch nicht so viel krasser als im Vorjahr und so viel mehr Bewerber warns auch nicht. Da sind wir wohl der "Ziviflut" nochmal entgangen. Das wr doch ein Kandidat fr das Unwort des Jahres  :hmmm...:

----------


## ECZACI

:Big Grin:  o man so lange sinds ja echt nicht mehr. ich will nur wissen dass es an einer uni geklappt hat von denen ich angegeben habe. wie werde ich feiern, wahrscheinlich einmal mit freunden dann nochmal mit familie  :Smilie:

----------


## Palimpalim

Falls ich einen pos. Bescheid bekommen sollte, muss ich den mind. 3mal lesen, um es zu glauben... Je lnger man ber das fr und wieder grbelt, umso mehr zweifelt man. Ich werd dann wohl mit meinen Freunden, (die alle selbst schon andere Ffcher studieren) Party machen. Ich halt das auch nicht bis Montag aus, werd am Freitag, evtl. schon am Donnerstag anrufen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## meleno

bei uns ist an dem wochenende karneval. da ergeben sich massig gelegenheit zu feiern. aus freude oder frust....was auch immer.
am liebsten aus freude natrlich!!

ich hoffe die zeit vergeht schnell!!!! fr uns alle! wir packen das  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Palimpalim

> bei uns ist an dem wochenende karneval. da ergeben sich massig gelegenheit zu feiern. aus freude oder frust....was auch immer.
> am liebsten aus freude natrlich!!
> 
> ich hoffe die zeit vergeht schnell!!!! fr uns alle! wir packen das


Bei uns ist das mit Fasching nicht sooo verbreitet, es gibt schon Feiern, aber nicht so wie bsp. in Kln  :hmmm...:  Aber es wird sich schon ne passende Kulisse finden. Das muss doch echt zu packen sein. Wenigsten ist das neue Handy angekommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Julia8

.........also mir sind inzwischen schon graue Haare gewachsen - mein Gehirn funktioniert schon nicht mehr richtig  :hmmm...:  und trume von lauter NCs - ich finde das warten schlimmer als das ganze Studium !!!!!................ mal schauen, ob Geduld tatschlich immer belohnt wird  ::-stud:

----------


## natalie d.

ich hasse warten... ist ja unertrglich! 
eigentlich gehts mir nur darum, ob ich bei meiner wunschuni zugelassen werde  :dumdiddeldum...: 
stimmt es, dass man so am 3.-5. mrz schon mal bei hochschulstart anrufen kann und man schon bescheid bekommt, ob man im 1. adh verfahren einen platz bekommen hat?

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

> N, habe auch 1,7 und Abi 2010. Habe aber einen Dienst. Den Bonus gibt es in W aber fr Nawis.


Ich bilde mir allerdings ein, dass in W die Wartezeit bei den nachrangigen Kriterien vor dem Dienst kommt... und dann wrde es definitiv viel schlechter fr dich aussehen

----------


## Saphira.

Genauso ist es auch... wortwrtlich steht auf der Homepage der Uni Wrzburg (http://www.uni-wuerzburg.de/fuer/stu...1/adh_medizin/) 

"Bei Ranggleichheit entscheidet als nachrangiges Kriterium zuerst die  Wartezeit, dann ein abgeleisteter Dienst und schliesslich das Los."

Also sieht es somit schon deutlich schlechter aus...

----------


## Palimpalim

Yippieh, davon hab ich ja schon 5  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

Ich war mit vier WS zum SoSe 2010 ohne Dienst ca. 35 Pltze vorbei wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (bei gewichteter 1,5)

----------


## Julia8

aber in Heidelberg vorbei oder ? Normal httest du doch an den
"unbeliebteren" Unis einen Platz bekommen oder ?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich war mit vier WS zum SoSe 2010 ohne Dienst ca. 35 Pltze vorbei wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (bei gewichteter 1,5)


Htte da 1,4 und 5 WS, also mal schauen...

Leute, noch 11 Tage, bis man anrufen kann!!!

----------


## Angeletta

Ihr macht das dann und berichtet? :3

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ihr macht das dann und berichtet? :3


Natrlich, aber du kannst auch beruhigt selber anrufen, die beien (fast) nicht :Grinnnss!:

----------


## natalie d.

> Natrlich, aber du kannst auch beruhigt selber anrufen, die beien (fast) nicht


vielleicht ist ein e-mail ja besser?  :Blush:  
sonst ruf ich dort noch mit einem puls von 200 an...  :bhh:

----------


## Palimpalim

> vielleicht ist ein e-mail ja besser?  
> sonst ruf ich dort noch mit einem puls von 200 an...



Frag nicht wie mirs im Winter ging... Hab da auch zur 1. AdH-Stufe angerufen... Vom KPP aus... Dann gabs die Absage. Dann wurde gaanz viel getrstet und ich durfte frher gehen  :Grinnnss!:  Da bestand ja noch Hoffnung fr die 2. Stufe

----------


## natalie d.

> Frag nicht wie mirs im Winter ging... Hab da auch zur 1. AdH-Stufe angerufen... Vom KPP aus... Dann gabs die Absage. Dann wurde gaanz viel getrstet und ich durfte frher gehen  Da bestand ja noch Hoffnung fr die 2. Stufe


tut mir leid fr dich!  :Traurig:  
was hast du denn fr einen DN und wo hast du dich beworben?  :Smilie:  

liebe gre

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab 1,6 und mich damals falsch beworben. Wollt zu sehr in Bayern bleiben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ECZACI

wenn HSS zum beispiel schon am freitag  die ergebnisse ner anruf und sagt   und es am erst genannten ort nicht klappt  wrden die  sagen ob die anderen geklappt habe  oder nur ob zusagage oder nix ?

----------


## DerSalamander

Kommt ganz drauf an, wen du an der Strippe hast. Zum letzten WS hab ichs so und so erlebt...

----------


## Streifi2011

mir haben die damals noch nicht mal mehr meinen rang zum AdH II gesagt, dabei wollt ich damals ungefhr abschtzen ob noch was geht, denke immer wenn nur 1-3 leute vor einem liegen, dass man noch nachrckt.

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich bin im NRV noch 23 Pltze aufgerckt. Da geht immer mal noch was ;)

----------


## ECZACI

http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...t-sose2011.pdf

bewerberzahlen SS2011

----------


## Julihahn

> http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...t-sose2011.pdf
> 
> bewerberzahlen SS2011



oh oh oh

8% mehr bewerber

1% weniger studienpltze

geile entwicklung....... NICHT

----------


## prot

Ich verstehe da was nicht.

Letztes SoSe wurden in Erlangen 157 Leute zugelassen.

20% jeweils fr Abibesten und Wartezeitquote, ...das sind ca. 32 Pltze.

Zum SoSe 2011 wurden 16 in der Abibestenquote zugelassen und 64 in der Wartezeitquote. Wie gibts denn sowas? Also wieso wurden 40% an Wartezeitleute vergeben, wenn fr diese Quote nur 20% bestimmt sind?

Ist da was faul, oder muss man davon ausgehen, dass Erlangen zum SoSe mehr Studenten aufnimmt? Das wre aber extrem viel, und kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.  Das wren dann ber 300 Pltze,...das kann nicht stimmen.

Aber wieso wurden fr die Warzezeitquote 40% der gesamten Studienpltze verbraucht?

----------


## Julihahn

ganz einfach, du hast ja schon am 12. februar gesehen dass NUR berlin, mnster und tbingen berhaupt ihre bestenquoten fllen konnten. alle anderen hatten gar nicht genug bewerbermit gengend hoher punktzahl fr die landesgrenzen ( ja da ballt sich bei den dreien was zusammen ).

das heisst erlangen konnte gar nicht 20 %an die bestenquote geben.

zu dem anderen punkt :

in der wartezeitzahl sind hrtefll, besondere hochschulberechtigungen und bereits erlangte bescheide fr zivis zum ws enthalten. deswegen fllt das so hoch aus. keine sorge, ist nichts faul.

und die fehlenden pltze der bestenquote werden dem adh gutgeschrieben


*WICHTIG*

http://medicampus.uni-muenster.de/2911.html

Das erklrt nochmal, warum unserer 20 oder 60 % eigentlich weniger sind.

Wir gehen von 100 % aus, es sind aber eigentlich nur 87% Der Link erklrt das

Zitat aus der Statistik :

Erluterung:
Unter Zulassungen fr... ist die Anzahl der von hochschulstart.de versandten Zulassungsbescheide in der Wartezeitquote - einschlielich der Zuge-lassenen aus den Vorabquoten fr Bewerber mit besonderer Hochschulzugangsberechtigung (HZB) und Hrteflle - fr die jeweilige Universitt angegeben. Eingeschlossen sind auch die bevorzugt Auszuwhlenden nach einem Dienst, die ihre frhere Zulassung ber die Wartezeitquote erhalten haben.

----------


## prot

> ganz einfach, du hast ja schon am 12. februar gesehen dass NUR berlin, mnster und tbingen berhaupt ihre bestenquoten fllen konnten. alle anderen hatten gar nicht genug bewerbermit gengend hoher punktzahl fr die landesgrenzen ( ja da ballt sich bei den dreien was zusammen ).
> 
> das heisst erlangen konnte gar nicht 20 %an die bestenquote geben.
> 
> zu dem anderen punkt :
> 
> in der wartezeitzahl sind hrtefll, besondere hochschulberechtigungen und bereits erlangte bescheide fr zivis zum ws enthalten. deswegen fllt das so hoch aus. keine sorge, ist nichts faul.
> 
> und die fehlenden pltze der bestenquote werden dem adh gutgeschrieben
> ...


Danke fr die Erklrung. Dann ist jetzt also aus der 60% Quote eine 50% Quote geworden, und der NC wird definitiv steigen,....und das wohl nicht nur in Erlangen. Hab das jetzt mal nur fr Erlangen berprft, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass das an jeder anderen Uni auch der Fall ist.

Danke an all die Zivi's, die jetzt zum SoSe schon anfangen knnen.  :bhh:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Julihahn

in deinem speziellen fall bleiben es sogar 60 % 

da die hlfte der abibestenquote nur gefllt werden konnte, addieren sich nochmal 10 % zum Adh dazu und du hast ECHTE 60 % in deinem Adh ( unechte 68- 70 )

----------


## prot

> in deinem speziellen fall bleiben es sogar 60 % 
> 
> da die hlfte der abibestenquote nur gefllt werden konnte, addieren sich nochmal 10 % zum Adh dazu und du hast ECHTE 60 % in deinem Adh ( unechte 68- 70 )


Die Wartezeitquote hat aber 40% der Pltze, die Abibestenquote dafr nur 10%. Also bleiben doch nur 50%, weil die Wartezeitquote ums doppelte bers Ziel hinausgeschossen ist, und jetzt 40% anstatt der eigentlichen 20% in Anspruch nimmt.


Ahhh, ...ich seh schon. Darber nachzudenken macht einen ja noch verrckter.

----------


## Julihahn

> Die Wartezeitquote hat aber 40% der Pltze, die Abibestenquote dafr nur 10%. Also bleiben doch nur 50%, weil die Wartezeitquote ums doppelte bers Ziel hinausgeschossen ist, und jetzt 40% anstatt der eigentlichen 20% in Anspruch nimmt.
> 
> 
> Ahhh, ...ich seh schon. Darber nachzudenken macht einen ja noch verrckter.


ne , das passt schon ;) sieh mal : 


87 * 60 / 100 = 52.2% ECHTER Anteil des AdH

87 * 20 / 100 = 17.4% ECHTER Anteil der Bestenquote.

So in deinem Fall geht die Hlfte der Pltze der Bestenquote, also ECHTE 8,7 % ins AdH 

52.2 + 8.7 = 60.9 % ECHTER Anteil des AdH
                    8.7 % ECHTER Anteil der Bestenquote
                   30.4 % ECHTER Anteil des Rests

*Das gilt jetzt alles nur fr Erlangen*

----------


## meleno

> ne , das passt schon ;) sieh mal : 
> 
> 
> 87 * 60 / 100 = 52.2% ECHTER Anteil des AdH
> 
> 87 * 20 / 100 = 17.4% ECHTER Anteil der Bestenquote.
> 
> So in deinem Fall geht die Hlfte der Pltze der Bestenquote, also ECHTE 8,7 % ins AdH 
> 
> ...


ich will dir echt nicht zu nahe treten julian aber wo nimmst du die motivation fr diese rechnerei her?  :Big Grin:  hahahha  :Knuddel: 
ich bewundere deine nerven. aber mit deinem abi knnte ich wahrscheinlich auch bei sinnen bleiben hehe

----------


## Satellit

> http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...t-sose2011.pdf
> 
> bewerberzahlen SS2011


Wie ist das jetzt im Vergleich zum letzten SoSe? Ist es tatschlich "nur" ein Bewerber mehr pro Platz, oder ist es doch heftiger?

Edit: Oh, ich habe da ein paar Seiten bersehen..  :Big Grin: 
Edit2: Hier frs SoSe 2010: http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...t-sose2010.pdf

So, wie ich das sehe, war der Anstieg der Bewerberzahlen vom SoSe09 zum SoSe10 viel strker, als jetzt von 2010 zu 2011... Das kann dann doch tatschlich hoffen lassen, dass sich an den Grenzen nicht allzuviel tut...

----------


## Julihahn

da muss ich dir zustimmen. die relative zunahme von 09 zu 10 ist doch um einiges hher als die von 10 auf 11.  und letztenendes hat dies letztes jahr zu einer zunahme um 0,1 beim NC gefhrt.

Jetzt msste man nur noch den Bundes NC 09, 10 und 11 haben. Das wre nicht schlecht.

----------


## Angeletta

Haha, Julihahn, ich dachte die ganze Zeit, du seist ein Mdchen.
Bin fest davon ausgegangen, dass du Julia (oder eben Juli) heit und aus Hahn kommst  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Julihahn

*Statistik / Rechenfehler ?!
*
Konkrete Frage :

Mnster

Statistik 2010 SS 

http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...t-sose2010.pdf

Helft mir mal bitte, ich bin wohl doof.

Wartepltze      41
Abibestenpltze 21
Adh-Pltze        94

Gesamt           156 ?!


So , hier steht aber was anderes


http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1256

Da steht 126

Wie erklren die bitte 30 Pltze Differenz ?

----------


## natalie d.

das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht: 

ss 2010 kln: 185 (hab ich zusammengezhlt)

aber hier (http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1256steht) steht 160...

wie knnen die dann 185 zulassen? 
es is ja eher unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand abgesprungen ist von der abibestenquote bzw. wartezeitquote, oder?! 

 :was ist das...?:  


greets

----------


## Streifi2011

sagt mal, wo findet man, bis wohin in den letzten semestern ggf nachgerckt wurde?
ich finde immer nur die zahlen vom AdH II  :was ist das...?:

----------


## meleno

also in dem semester von ner freundin aus mnster sinds um die 140 studenten  :Smilie: 

allerdings ist sie bereits im 6. semester...
aber ich denke es ist immer so um den dreh.

wie die differenz zustande kommt kann ich dir nicht sagen...iwo wird ein fehler sein.
wer soll denn bei dem ganzen zulassungschaos auch bitte noch durchblicken?
am ende ist es eh glck was man braucht.



@ angeletta
haha herrlich  :Big Grin:  hast du das jetzt nur gemerkt weil ich julian gesagt hab??
ich bin brigens ein mdchen. falls mein nickname hier was anderes suggeriert ;)

----------


## Julihahn

> das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht: 
> 
> ss 2010 kln: 185 (hab ich zusammengezhlt)
> 
> aber hier (http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1256steht) steht 160...
> 
> wie knnen die dann 185 zulassen? 
> es is ja eher unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand abgesprungen ist von der abibestenquote bzw. wartezeitquote, oder?! 
> 
> ...


Ich denke das hat irgendwie mit den bevorzugten Zulassungen zu tun. So dass dann vielleicht 30 Bewerber genommen wurden die eigentlich schon ein halbes Jahr frher den Platz hatten, wegen Zivi aber nicht angenommen hatte.

Ahh es geht doch^

----------


## Medi2009

Ich glaube eher, dass die Differenz durch "besondere Bewerber" Zustande kommt. Es gibt ja spezielle Kontingente fr zB. Sanittsoffiziere, Menschen mit Behinderung und Nicht-EU Brger. Dieser werden dann einfach bei den "Wartern" aufgelistet. Wie sonst kann es sein, dass obwohl warte-und abibestenquote 20% betragen der Wartequote dopppelt so viele Pltze zugute kommen. (jetzt hier am bsp. mnster)

----------


## Julihahn

hat nicht hin. denn auch die 94 Pltze im AdH sind viiiiel zu viel. da  hat mnster immer 60-70 gehabt. hab einfach mal ne mail geschrieben und gefragtm, vielleicht kommt ja was brauchbares bei raus



Update :

Antwort von Hochschulstart




> Hochschulstart vergibt in den einzelnen Quoten eine grere Anzahl von Studienpltzen (berbuchung) als Kapazitten vorhanden sind. Erfahrungsgem werden viele Zulassungen nicht angetreten zum Beispiel aufgrund eines Wehr- oder Zivildienstes. Um die Nachrckverfahren begrenzt zu halten und einen frhzeitigen Studienbeginn zu ermglichen, werden deshalb schon im Vorfeld berbuchungen vorgenommen.

----------


## Julia8

Hey....die ganzen Probleme kmen gar nicht erst zustande, wenn sich die Vielzahl der Bewerber einfach mal im Klaren darber wre, ob Medizin auch das Richtige fr sie ist.

Ich kenne gengend Studenten..SEmester fangen ja im Durchschnitt mit 200 an und gehen mit 80 Leuten ins Physikum. 

Natrlich lsst sich das nicht vermeiden, aber seine eigenen Fhigkeiten so falsch einzuschtzen......? Anderen werden dadurch Pltze genommen und finde es unglaublich, da so viele STudienpltze dann doch nicht angetreten werden...

lg

----------


## pottmed

> Ich kenne gengend Studenten..SEmester fangen ja im Durchschnitt mit 200 an und gehen mit 80 Leuten ins Physikum.


Wer hat dir das erzhlt ? Medizin hat die geringste Abbrecherquote aller Studiengnge  :Top:

----------


## Julia8

Also eine Freundin von mir studiert in Bonn , die haben jetzt Physikum und sind nur noch 80 von 200 !

----------


## pottmed

Guckst Du hier http://www.impp.de/IMPP2010/pdf/ErgMedM1H10.pdf

Die Teilnehmer der Referenzgruppe sind diejenigen Studenten, die in Regelstudienzeit zum Physikum gekommen sind. Das waren fr Bonn letzten Herbst 162 Studenten.

----------


## Saphira.

> Hey....die ganzen Probleme kmen gar nicht erst zustande, wenn sich die Vielzahl der Bewerber einfach mal im Klaren darber wre, ob Medizin auch das Richtige fr sie ist.
> 
> Ich kenne gengend Studenten..SEmester fangen ja im Durchschnitt mit 200 an und gehen mit 80 Leuten ins Physikum. 
> 
> Natrlich lsst sich das nicht vermeiden, aber seine eigenen Fhigkeiten so falsch einzuschtzen......? Anderen werden dadurch Pltze genommen und finde es unglaublich, da so viele STudienpltze dann doch nicht angetreten werden...
> 
> lg


Du hast da was total falsch verstanden! Da Bonn nicht zum SS beginnt war der erste Versuch fr das Physikum der Studenten aus Bonn in diesem Sommer und damals haben 180 von 260 teilgenommen (also ne normale Quote!) und jetzt im Frhjahr kommen nochmal die 80 Leute dran, die im Sommer nicht zugelassen waren oder durchgefallen sind... also ist das alles total okay und normal... 

Auch das Studienpltze nicht angetreten werden macht nichts aus... denn dafr gibt es 2. Nachrckverfahren so dass die auf jeden Fall wieder besetzt werden!

... und mal ganz ehrlich... komm erstmal selbst zum Physikum und dann siehst du von ganz alleine warum es in Bonn 80 Leute gibt, die jetzt noch ran mssen... und die wollen bestimmt nicht weniger wie du rzte werden aber das Studium ist wie unser Prof. fr Grenzen der Medizin immer wieder gesagt hat vor allem in der Vorklinik eine "Grenzerfahrung"... also bevor du hier anfngst die Leute zu verurteilen die du gar nicht kennst, schau dir das ganze doch erstmal selbst an...

----------


## Streifi2011

ich brauch ne zulassung, sonst dreh ich ab....
will kndigen, ...... will hier raus, .......

es muss klappen, geht es noch wem so, der endlich aus seinem mistjob weg will? wenn ja, was macht ihr?

----------


## BaSa

> ich brauch ne zulassung, sonst dreh ich ab....
> will kndigen, ...... will hier raus, .......
> 
> es muss klappen, geht es noch wem so, der endlich aus seinem mistjob weg will? wenn ja, was macht ihr?



Hallo Streifi2011,

ich will auch endlich einen Studienplatz.
Zurzeit arbeite ich auch und warte darauf einen Platz zu bekommen.
Als was arbeitest du denn?
Dreh bitte nicht durch  :Grinnnss!: 
LG BaSa

----------


## bastiankai

will auch endlich raus aus meinem job: Krankentransport booo
fhle also mit dir will kndigen und was vernnftiges machen, wenns nicht klappt mit studiumplatz zum SS muss ich wohl dtld-weit nach Rettungsdienst gucken oder so ....
was machst du so schlimmes?  :Smilie:

----------


## Schlaubischlumpf

hi streifi,
kann dich total verstehen!!!!
hab bis jetzt 11 ws, weil 2 semester romanistik studiert....manno....und kurz vorm abdrehen.
bin schwester geworden, arbeite in intensivpflege, beatmung.
glg

----------


## Streifi2011

macht dir dein job keinen spa?
stelle mir immer krankenschwester westentlich besser vor als Tipse  :hmmm...: 

hab auch schon 2 semester berufsschullehramt studiert

----------


## Schlaubischlumpf

> macht dir dein job keinen spa?
> stelle mir immer krankenschwester westentlich besser vor als Tipse 
> 
> hab auch schon 2 semester berufsschullehramt studiert, am besten wir vergessen die semester bei der nchsten bewerbung, dann kommen wir auf unsere wartezeit 
> *kleiner witz* aber aus verzweiflung hab ich tatschlich schonmal drber nachgedacht, gehr ich vermutlich eh nicht zu den einzigen


ne, darber habe ich auch nachgedacht, es aber dennoch nicht gemacht...einerseits, weil mein gewissen zu mchtig war/ ist und andererseits, weil sie einem bestimmt auf die schliche gekommen wren, bei nherem berprfen der daten...hmm..

ja, ich auch auf gymn. lehramt, welch schwachsinnige idee!

doch, der job macht spa, aber nach ber 10 jahren pflege ( whrend schulzeit als pflegehelferin ttig gewesen ) mchte ich allmhlich keine sr. mehr sein....hilf....  :Keks: 

und ich bezweifle sehr, dass es zum ws klappte...wo soll das bitteschn noch hinfhren?

----------


## IchHabNeMaise89

@oben
da ich selber mit dem gedanken lehramt zu machen spiele:
warum war gym. lehramt ne schwachsinnige idee?

----------


## Streifi2011

@schlaubi: also ich hab mal gelesen, dass wenn die es bis zum 1 jahr nach studienantritt nicht merken nichts passieren kann. hatte es von wem gelesen der/die das tatschlich gemacht hat.
hab es auch nicht gemacht find es unfair allen anderen gegenber, wobei was ist schon fair :Grinnnss!: 

mal sehen ob von dem adh I die bescheide schon am 07.03. fr gttingen dabei sind

----------


## IchHabNeMaise89

> @schlaubi: also ich hab mal gelesen, dass wenn die es bis zum 1 jahr nach studienantritt nicht merken nichts passieren kann. hatte es von wem gelesen der/die das tatschlich gemacht hat.
> hab es auch nicht gemacht find es unfair allen anderen gegenber, wobei was ist schon fair
> 
> mal sehen ob von dem adh I die bescheide schon am 07.03. fr gttingen dabei sind


auch wenn ich es euch wirklich gnne: lasst das lieber und wartet lieber ein halbes Jahr lnger. Andernfalls kann (falls das Auffliegen sollte) spter die Approbation flten gehen, da ihr ja defakto garkeinen Studienplatz bei Antritt in der Tasche hattet.

----------


## laduda

Ich habe gelesen, dass einige von euch schon am 3.02 bei HSS anrufen wollen... wei einer von euch zufllig wie es denn letztes Jahr zum Sommersemester hin aussah? Also, ab wann man da was erfahren hat? Ich gehre zu den 1,6ern die letztes WS keinen Platz bekommen haben. Ich habs damals bers Telefon erfahren. Es war schon ziemlich hart von einer fremden Stimme so eine schlechte nachricht bermittelt zu bekommen und ich wollte diese Erfahrung nicht wieder holen, aber da ich so frh wie mglich mein Krankenpflegepraktikum abbrechen mchte, werde ich dieses Jahr wohl wieder anrufen :/

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich habe gelesen, dass einige von euch schon am 3.02 bei HSS anrufen wollen... wei einer von euch zufllig wie es denn letztes Jahr zum Sommersemester hin aussah? Also, ab wann man da was erfahren hat? Ich gehre zu den 1,6ern die letztes WS keinen Platz bekommen haben. Ich habs damals bers Telefon erfahren. Es war schon ziemlich hart von einer fremden Stimme so eine schlechte nachricht bermittelt zu bekommen und ich wollte diese Erfahrung nicht wieder holen, aber da ich so frh wie mglich mein Krankenpflegepraktikum abbrechen mchte, werde ich dieses Jahr wohl wieder anrufen :/


Noch ein briggebliebener 1,6er  :hmmm...:  Ich ruf auch an. Also nur Mut. Wo hast du dich denn beworben??

----------


## laduda

> Noch ein briggebliebener 1,6er  Ich ruf auch an. Also nur Mut. Wo hast du dich denn beworben??


1. Gttingen
2. Kn
3. Gieen
4. Erlangen
5. Wrzburg
6. Gieen

Wobei ich Gttingen nur als 1. OP gewhlt habe um ins Auswahlgesprch zu kommen, aber mein Antrag ist da nicht angekommen... Ich hoffe dass sich die Pechstrhne nicht fortsetzt.

Wo hast du dich denn beworben? Und rufst du schon am 3. dort an?

----------


## Palimpalim

> 1. Gttingen
> 2. Kn
> 3. Gieen
> 4. Erlangen
> 5. Wrzburg
> 6. Gieen
> 
> Wobei ich Gttingen nur als 1. OP gewhlt habe um ins Auswahlgesprch zu kommen, aber mein Antrag ist da nicht angekommen... Ich hoffe dass sich die Pechstrhne nicht fortsetzt.
> 
> Wo hast du dich denn beworben? Und rufst du schon am 3. dort an?


Ja ich ruf an. 2 mal Gieen??? Du meinst wohl Mainz, oder?
Ich hab
Tbingen 1,2
Kln 1,6
Mainz 1,6
Erlangen 1,6
Wrzburg 1,4 
Gieen 1,6

Bin also mal wieder Grenzgnger :hmmm...:

----------


## laduda

> Ja ich ruf an. 2 mal Gieen??? Du meinst wohl Mainz, oder?
> Ich hab
> Tbingen 1,2
> Kln 1,6
> Mainz 1,6
> Erlangen 1,6
> Wrzburg 1,4 
> Gieen 1,6
> 
> Bin also mal wieder Grenzgnger


Ohh, ja... man sollte sich die Sachen lieber mal durchlesen bevor man sie abschickt ^^
Ich habe berall 1,6 bis auf Gttingen und Wrzburg, da hab ich 1,4. Ich wnsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glck ;)

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ohh, ja... man sollte sich die Sachen lieber mal durchlesen bevor man sie abschickt ^^
> Ich habe berall 1,6 bis auf Gttingen und Wrzburg, da hab ich 1,4. Ich wnsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Glck ;)



Dir auch, vll. trifft man sich ja an irgendeiner Uni... Hoffnungen hab ich nur in Tbingen, Erlangen und Wrzburg, der Rest ist ohnehin aussichtslos  :grrrr....:

----------


## laduda

> Dir auch, vll. trifft man sich ja an irgendeiner Uni... Hoffnungen hab ich nur in Tbingen, Erlangen und Wrzburg, der Rest ist ohnehin aussichtslos


Wrzburg? Da kommen doch die G8 Jahrgnge, deshalb fangen die Vorlesungen doch auch erst am 2.05 an... . Und Gieen ist doch auch noch halbwegs realistisch ^^

----------


## Palimpalim

> Wrzburg? Da kommen doch die G8 Jahrgnge, deshalb fangen die Vorlesungen doch auch erst am 2.05 an... . Und Gieen ist doch auch noch halbwegs realistisch ^^


G8 ler durften sich noch nicht bewerben :hmmm...:  Und Gieen scheidet aus wg. Ausbildungsbonus (0,4)

----------


## laduda

> G8 ler durften sich noch nicht bewerben Und Gieen scheidet aus wg. Ausbildungsbonus (0,4)


Oh ha... man lernt auch nie aus ^^

----------


## Schlaubischlumpf

> @oben
> da ich selber mit dem gedanken lehramt zu machen spiele:
> warum war gym. lehramt ne schwachsinnige idee?


Weil es mir einfach keinen Spa gemacht hat, es nur halbherzig war und einfach nicht "meins".
Auerdem habe ich Lehrer in der Familie und mu sagen, dass ich sehr froh bin, inzwischen keiner zu sein!

----------


## Schlaubischlumpf

> @schlaubi: also ich hab mal gelesen, dass wenn die es bis zum 1 jahr nach studienantritt nicht merken nichts passieren kann. hatte es von wem gelesen der/die das tatschlich gemacht hat.
> hab es auch nicht gemacht find es unfair allen anderen gegenber, wobei was ist schon fair
> 
> mal sehen ob von dem adh I die bescheide schon am 07.03. fr gttingen dabei sind


Genau... Streifi2011, es wre nicht fair und mein olles Gewissen wrde mich wohl jagen, denn wer kann die armen Schweine, die sich den Arsch platt warten, nicht besser verstehen, als das Schwein selbst :bhh: ?!
Fairness???Gute Frage.....jetzt knnte ich ausholen und hadern...macht aber wenig Sinn, denn es ist, wie es ist.
Wir werden eines schnen Tages ( mit 40??) den Bescheid im Briefkasten haben...I hope... :Knuddel:

----------


## Schlaubischlumpf

> auch wenn ich es euch wirklich gnne: lasst das lieber und wartet lieber ein halbes Jahr lnger. Andernfalls kann (falls das Auffliegen sollte) spter die Approbation flten gehen, da ihr ja defakto garkeinen Studienplatz bei Antritt in der Tasche hattet.


Hihi.....wir (Steifi, ich bin ma so frei ) hatten das de facto nie vor in die Realitt umzusetzen, lediglich zugegeben, mit dem Gedanken gespielt zu haben, was ein Akt der Verzweiflung war....denn wir wren jetzt schon drin,
wenn, wenn, wenn...
aber danke, IchHabNeMeise, Du hast vollkommen Recht, das wre ein viel zu hohes und auch beraus dummes Risiko!
glg, schlaubi

----------


## Streifi2011

@schlaubi: richtig  :Grinnnss!: 

ich werde zum WS klagen, hab keinen Bock mit 1,7 1000 Wartesemester zu warten  :Top: 
Ich hasse dieses System, aber wem sag ich das, ich denke das sehen ja viele hier so  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sonna

> @schlaubi: richtig 
> 
> ich werde zum WS klagen, hab keinen Bock mit 1,7 1000 Wartesemester zu warten 
> Ich hasse dieses System, aber wem sag ich das, ich denke das sehen ja viele hier so


Ich wollte dich mal fragen, wieso du nach so langem warten mit 1,7 noch nicht reingekommen bist. Also ich mein hast du immer Unis angegeben, die hohe NCs haben? Oder keine Naturwiss. als Bonus ? Weil vor ein zwei Jahren ist man doch zB nicht nur in Gieen mit 1,7 drin gewesen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab grad gelesen, dass ab 910 Pkt zum Gesprch in Berlin eingeladen wurde

----------


## plathelminth

Quelle?

Lg

----------


## Palimpalim

Studis-online, und ich glaub ab 950 ne Zulassung

----------


## plathelminth

Huch, dann hab ich einen Studienplatz in Berlin...

Mhm..

----------


## Palimpalim

> Huch, dann hab ich einen Studienplatz in Berlin...
> 
> Mhm..


Wie, nicht begeistert?????????????

----------


## plathelminth

Doch...doch, schon...eigentlich wollt ich die Ortsprferenzen in letzter Sekunde noch ndern aber das ging dann nicht mehr ;) Aber Berlin ist ja ne coole Stadt  :Top: 

Hab nur bissi Angst vor dem Modellstudiengang...

*frcht*

----------


## Phoen1x

Kann die Auswahlgrenzen fr Berlin besttigen

----------


## plathelminth

So, ich jetzt auch:

Einladung ab 910 Punkten.

Auswahl ab 950.

Und ich hab einen Studienplatz  :Woow: 

Gott, mein Herz klopft wie verrckt....

----------


## pottmed

Gratuliere  :Party:

----------


## BaSa

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an ALLE die einen Studienplatz erhalten haben :Top:

----------


## plathelminth

Dankeschn

 :Smilie:

----------


## Streifi2011

@sonna: hab mich erst zum WS das erste mal beworben, hatte mehrere grnde warum erst so spt.
aber in den a... treten knnt ich mich jetzt auch  :grrrr....:

----------


## Zrkh

Oha, da hat der NC in Berlin ja mchtig angezogen... 30 Punkte...
Oder kommt da jetzt noch ein Nachrrckverfahren?!

----------


## meleno

sooo jetzt wei ich schonmal, dass es in berlin gereicht htte wenn ich nicht mnster an die OP1 gesetzt htte.
wenn das mit mnster jetzt nicht klappt wird es DOPPELT rgerlich hahaha -.-


gratuliere den glcklichen die schon ihren platz in berlin sicher haben  :Big Grin:  habt einen tollen start ins unileben!!

----------


## Palimpalim

Also so stark find ich den Anstieg nicht... Wieviel entsprechen denn die 30 Pkt. in Notenpunkten? 0,2??? Das wr aber noch tolerabel :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Also so stark find ich den Anstieg nicht... Wieviel entsprechen denn die 30 Pkt. in Notenpunkten? 0,2??? Das wr aber noch tolerabel




Edit: Hab grad gelesen 30 Pkt = 0,1 Also alles im grnen Bereich  :Grinnnss!:  noch 6/7 Tage....

----------


## bastiankai

auch 0,1 ist schlecht (auf jedenfall fr tbingen)  :Frown:

----------


## Palimpalim

ne, das langt uns dicke *hoff* 
Dann is der NC halt bei 1,2 und ein paar 1,3er kommen auch noch rein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## JohannaB

> ne, das langt uns dicke *hoff* 
> Dann is der NC halt bei 1,2 und ein paar 1,3er kommen auch noch rein



 :Top:  Voll dafr!!!!  :hmmm...:

----------


## ECZACI

bei medizin warens ja 1xxx bewerber mehr als letztes SS und bei pharmazie 230 dann wird es bei pharmazie auch nicht extrem anstreigen ne NC oder? maximal 0,2 oder 0,3 was meint ihr es gab unis wo immer alle zugelassen wurden bei denen wird es dann auch max 3,x sein  der NC was meint ihr ?

ich bitte um eure einschtzung  
Vielen Dank

----------


## Streifi2011

na, wenn ich dann die 0,1 auf alle Orte anrechne bekomm ich wieder keinen Platz, na ganz groes Kino, also noch lnger im tristen Bromist hocken  :kotzen:  :Traurig: 

euch die einen platz in berlin haben, alles gute und ein super schnes studium  ::-dance:

----------


## Freiervogel

Wann bekommt man denn von der Charit OFFIZIELL Bescheid, dass man angenommen ist ? 7. Mrz ? Wann ist denn dann die Immatrikulation ?
Jupiduuuuuu

----------


## Schlaubischlumpf

:Top: Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben!!!!! :Party:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Palimpalim

> na, wenn ich dann die 0,1 auf alle Orte anrechne bekomm ich wieder keinen Platz, na ganz groes Kino, also noch lnger im tristen Bromist hocken 
> 
> euch die einen platz in berlin haben, alles gute und ein super schnes studium


Wenn er jetzt berall um 0,1 steigt, krieg ich auch keinen Platz, auer evtl. Tbingen... Aber BERALL wird er nicht steigen. Das wr gemein. Also, immer optimistisch bleiben, am Do/Fr wissen wirs. Ich kanns echt kaum noch erwarten  :hmmm...:  PS: Allen Bald-Berlinern herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!

----------


## ECZACI

> bei medizin warens ja 1xxx bewerber mehr als letztes SS und bei pharmazie 230 dann wird es bei pharmazie auch nicht extrem anstreigen ne NC oder? maximal 0,2 oder 0,3 was meint ihr es gab unis wo immer alle zugelassen wurden bei denen wird es dann auch max 3,x sein  der NC was meint ihr ?
> 
> ich bitte um eure einschtzung  
> Vielen Dank


kann keiner  etwas dazu schreiben 
bitte

----------


## Streifi2011

danke fr die aufbauenden Worte Palimpalim  :Grinnnss!:  aber du hast recht, nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen  :Top:

----------


## Zrkh

Kommt da jetzt eig im Zuge eines Nachrpckverfahrens noch einmal eine kleine Reduktion der Punkte oder wars das jetzt?

----------


## Palimpalim

> danke fr die aufbauenden Worte Palimpalim  aber du hast recht, nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen



Gerne doch  :hmmm...:  Sozialkompetenzen sind das A und O eines guten Arztes. *g*

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich selbst nicht so berzeugt einen Platz zu bekommen, aber man kanns sich ja einreden. Die Zeit bis Do berstehen wir jetzt auch noch. Ruft noch wer auer mir an???

----------


## JohannaB

> Die Zeit bis Do berstehen wir jetzt auch noch. Ruft noch wer auer mir an???


Bin noch am hin und her berlegen... Im Moment tendiere ich dazu dass ich nicht anrufe... Ist mir aus dem Ausland zu teuer, wenn man bedenkt dass man es nur 3 Tage spter HOFFENTLICH!!! schriftlich online bei hochschulstart hat. Aber wenn dann am Montag nichts online steht werde ich denke ich doch mal anrufen und fragen wies aussieht  :hmmm...: 
Aber wenn du angerufen hast poste das mal bitte auf jeden Fall! Wenn die dir am Telefon sagen dass in Tbingen sogar welche mit 1,3 genommen wurde kann ich mich schon mitfreuen...  :hmmm...:  Aber erstmal weiter Daumen drcken...

----------


## Stonie7

Kann man echt schon am Donnerstag anrufen?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Kann man echt schon am Donnerstag anrufen?


Probieren werd ichs auf jeden Fall. Am Mo werden die Bescheide ja verschickt, also mssen sie sptestens am Fr die Ergebnisse haben. Und vll. sind sie ja schnell und wissen schon am Do was  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

Erstmal heute die Nervsitt wegfeiern in der schnsten Stadt der Welt :Love:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Erstmal heute die Nervsitt wegfeiern in der schnsten Stadt der Welt



Also Nervositt ist es bei mir eig. nicht, mehr so eine zwischen positiv und negativ schwankende Spannung, kombiniert mit Ungewissheit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Angeletta

Johanna, ich bin gerade berhaupt nicht draufgekommen, was "biomedische Wetenschappen" (oder so^^) sind.
...ich dachte, das wre was Lustiges oder ein Wortspiel o..
Aber Google war mein Freund  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## peeter91

> Erstmal heute die Nervsitt wegfeiern in der schnsten Stadt der Welt


Also bist grad in Mnchen  !?  :bhh:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Also bist grad in Mnchen  !?



Ne, wenn dann is sie doch in TBINGEN, man, man, man  :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

Muss mal meinen Ticker checken, ...ich glaube der tickt nicht richtig.

EDIT: Doch!

----------


## Julihahn

ich denke mal am wochenende wird man noch nichts erfahren knnen... diesen monat hat man ja auch erst am 9.  ( 10. online ) mittags was erfahren. Gaube kaum dass wir dann schon am 4. was erfahren, wenn sie am 7. online sind.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Muss mal meinen Ticker checken, ...ich glaube der tickt nicht richtig.
> 
> EDIT: Doch!


Also ich zieh da noch 4 Tage ab :Grinnnss!: 
Am WE erfhrst du nix, da arbeiten die ned, aber einen Arbeitstag vorher hat man immer infos bekommen

----------


## prot

> Also ich zieh da noch 4 Tage ab
> Am WE erfhrst du nix, da arbeiten die ned, aber einen Arbeitstag vorher hat man immer infos bekommen


Ich werde brav bis Monat warten. Wir haben jetzt monatelang gewartet, da schaffe ich die 3 Tage auch noch.  ::-winky: 

Wei jemand zufllig, ob es blich ist, dass die Anzahl der Studienpltze erst nach allen Bewerbungsverfahren verffentlicht wird, oder wie luft das?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich werde brav bis Monat warten. Wir haben jetzt monatelang gewartet, da schaffe ich die 3 Tage auch noch. 
> 
> Wei jemand zufllig, ob es blich ist, dass die Anzahl der Studienpltze erst nach allen Bewerbungsverfahren verffentlicht wird, oder wie luft das?



Ne, das pack ich nimmer, aber du bist ja eh drin  :hmmm...:  Ich glaub mit so nem Schnitt wrd ich mich auch ned stressen, aber so als "Wackelkandidat" will mans wohl noch eher wissen...

----------


## Julihahn

> Also ich zieh da noch 4 Tage ab
> Am WE erfhrst du nix, da arbeiten die ned, aber einen Arbeitstag vorher hat man immer infos bekommen


meinst du wirklich die sagen einem schon am 4 bescheid ?
3 tage vorher.... ich zweifel daran, we dazwischen hin oder her^^

und dann ist es ja auch nur unter vorbehalt oder ?

----------


## Palimpalim

> meinst du wirklich die sagen einem schon am 4 bescheid ?
> 3 tage vorher.... ich zweifel daran, we dazwischen hin oder her^^
> 
> und dann ist es ja auch nur unter vorbehalt oder ?


Ich denk schon. Zu 99 %.
Weil am Mo verschicken sie ja schon die Bescheide und ab Vormittag sind die ja schon online :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

> Ne, das pack ich nimmer, aber du bist ja eh drin  Ich glaub mit so nem Schnitt wrd ich mich auch ned stressen, aber so als "Wackelkandidat" will mans wohl noch eher wissen...


Ich hoffe es so sehr.

Wirken die am Telefon bei der ZVS nicht genervt, denn ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die da im minutentakt solche Anrufe bekommen?  :Woow: 


Teile uns dein Ergebnis jedenfalls gleich mit, sobald du es erfahren hast.  :Smilie: 
Viel Glck!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich hoffe es so sehr.
> 
> Wirken die am Telefon bei der ZVS nicht genervt, denn ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die da im minutentakt solche Anrufe bekommen? 
> 
> 
> Teile uns dein Ergebnis jedenfalls gleich mit, sobald du es erfahren hast. 
> Viel Glck!


Jein, die Frauen waren bisher bei mir immer freundlich. Die letztes WS hat mich sogar richtig getrstet, obwohl ich ja wusste, dass ich ber die Wartezeit keine Chance hatte *g* Ich poste es dann, aber du hast Tbingen ja nicht dabei? Oder?

----------


## prot

> Jein, die Frauen waren bisher bei mir immer freundlich. Die letztes WS hat mich sogar richtig getrstet, obwohl ich ja wusste, dass ich ber die Wartezeit keine Chance hatte *g* Ich poste es dann, aber du hast Tbingen ja nicht dabei? Oder?


Nein, aber trotzdem wollen wir ja alle gerne wissen, ob die medi-learn Mitglieder einen Platz bekommen haben.

----------


## Julihahn

jetzt mal ne blde frage : warum tut sich hss das berhaupt an, ergebnisse einen werktag vorher telefonisch rauszurcken ? 

ich werd schon wieder nervs :/

wenn sie mir am freitag sagt kln muss sie mich auch trsten

----------


## Palimpalim

> jetzt mal ne blde frage : warum tut sich hss das berhaupt an, ergebnisse einen werktag vorher telefonisch rauszurcken ? 
> 
> ich werd schon wieder nervs :/
> 
> wenn sie mir am freitag sagt kln muss sie mich auch trsten


Hast du schon mal nach Tauschpartnern gesucht???
Ich schau jetzt schon immer weder mal, ob sich was passendes bietet, weil, falls T klappt, mcht ich nicht bis zum STEX dort bleiben

----------


## Julihahn

nein, denn ich wsste erstens nicht wo, und ich glaube auch dass nur sehr sehr wenige nach kln wollen wenn sie in mnster ne zulassung haben.

----------


## Palimpalim

> nein, denn ich wsste erstens nicht wo, und ich glaube auch dass nur sehr sehr wenige nach kln wollen wenn sie in mnster ne zulassung haben.


gibt enorm viele Studienplatztauschbrsen, auch hier medi-learn hat eine. Einfach bei google eingeben

----------


## Julihahn

danke fr den tip, hab schonmal auf medilearn alles durchsucht und werd jetzt mal nach anderen seiten das internet durchforsten. 

es gibt sogar welche die mnster anbieten und nach kln wollen, aber leider nicht fr das ss2011 erste vorklinische semester. ich werd fr den fall der flle am freitag weitersuchen ;)

----------


## Palimpalim

> danke fr den tip, hab schonmal auf medilearn alles durchsucht und werd jetzt mal nach anderen seiten das internet durchforsten. 
> 
> es gibt sogar welche die mnster anbieten und nach kln wollen, aber leider nicht fr das ss2011 erste vorklinische semester. ich werd fr den fall der flle am freitag weitersuchen ;)


Das gleiche Problem htte ich mit Regensburg, die fangen auch im Winter an... Wrde aber dann ein Urlaubssemester in Kauf nehmen

----------


## meleno

julian scheiss auf kln und studienplatztausch mist du kommst doch eh rein in mnster...

finde mir mal lieber jemandem der im zweifelsfall von ms nach mainz will!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Inelein

Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, dass das mit dem Tausch gar nicht so einfach ist, es gibt sehr viele Unis, die einen Tausch zum 1. Vk verbieten und auch ein Urlaubssemester zu Beginn des Studiums nicht erlauben.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, dass das mit dem Tausch gar nicht so einfach ist, es gibt sehr viele Unis, die einen Tausch zum 1. Vk verbieten und auch ein Urlaubssemester zu Beginn des Studiums nicht erlauben.


Aber zum 2. oder nach dem Phyikum  :hmmm...:

----------


## Inelein

Ja das ist aber dann jetzt noch etwas sehr frh da Planungen zu machen  :bhh:

----------


## JohannaB

> Johanna, ich bin gerade berhaupt nicht draufgekommen, was "biomedische Wetenschappen" (oder so^^) sind.
> ...ich dachte, das wre was Lustiges oder ein Wortspiel o..
> Aber Google war mein Freund


jaja, hollndisch ist schon ne verrckte Sprache...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Streifi2011

wei einer von euch ob Gieen und Gttingen (Deutschbonus) auch am 07.03. rausgehen?

----------


## Kensington

> Ne, wenn dann is sie doch in TBINGEN, man, man, man


Zrich  :Party:

----------


## Trianna

Hast du einen Platz?

----------


## Palimpalim

Huiuiui, hab gerade ne mehr oder weniger Zusage fr ein WG-Zimmer in T bekommen. Super Lage und mit Haustieren  :Grinnnss!: 
Etz hngt alles von mir und Freitag ab... Das MUSSSSSS jetzt erst recht Tbingen werden!!!

----------


## Kensington

> Huiuiui, hab gerade ne mehr oder weniger Zusage fr ein WG-Zimmer in T bekommen. Super Lage und mit Haustieren 
> Etz hngt alles von mir und Freitag ab... Das MUSSSSSS jetzt erst recht Tbingen werden!!!


 Meine Daumen sind gedrckt, obwohl T echt unschn ist. Und werf' schonmal alle deine High Heels weg  :Smilie:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Meine Daumen sind gedrckt, obwohl T echt unschn ist. Und werf' schonmal alle deine High Heels weg


Da hab ich eh nicht sooo viele davon, und ja, Tbingen ist so ein bisschen altbacken... Halt geschmackssache... Aber besser als noch mind. 7 Semester zu warten...

----------


## Unamay

Oh man, ich wei ihr seit genauso nervs wie ich. 
Und ich neige dazu, mir alles tausend mal durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen.
Aufgrund dessen hab ich jetzt so ein Kopfsalat, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen diesen los zu werden.
Also theoretisch, wenn ich bei der OP 1 keine Zulassung bekomme, aber an der OP 4, dann bekomm ich erst am 23. bescheid, richtig? weil ich mich ja noch verbessern knnte. Und wie sieht es dann aus, wenn ich an OP2 eine Zulassung bekomme? Dann kann ich mich ja nicht mehr verbessern, wrde ich dann am 07. bescheid bekommen?

Also die Tage vor den Bescheiden sind echt die schlimmsten. 

Gre Unamay

----------


## JohannaB

> Oh man, ich wei ihr seit genauso nervs wie ich. 
> Und ich neige dazu, mir alles tausend mal durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen.
> Aufgrund dessen hab ich jetzt so ein Kopfsalat, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen diesen los zu werden.
> Also theoretisch, wenn ich bei der OP 1 keine Zulassung bekomme, aber an der OP 4, dann bekomm ich erst am 23. bescheid, richtig? weil ich mich ja noch verbessern knnte. Und wie sieht es dann aus, wenn ich an OP2 eine Zulassung bekomme? Dann kann ich mich ja nicht mehr verbessern, wrde ich dann am 07. bescheid bekommen?
> 
> Also die Tage vor den Bescheiden sind echt die schlimmsten. 
> 
> Gre Unamay



Wieso kannst du dich nihct mehr verbessern wenn du an deiner OP2 Uni zugelassen wirst? Du hast doch trotzdem noch eine OP1-Uni oder nicht?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Unamay

Naja nach meiner Theorie wurde ich an OP1 nicht zugelassen.
Did wird sowieso ne verdammt knappe Sache mit der Zulassung. Die Konkurrenz ist echt gro.

----------


## lio

> Und wie sieht es dann aus, wenn ich an OP2 eine Zulassung bekomme? Dann kann ich mich ja nicht mehr verbessern, wrde ich dann am 07. bescheid bekommen?


Nur, wenn in deinem Bescheid vom 14. Februar stand, dass du an deiner OP1-Uni bereits im Vorauswahlverfahren "aussortiert" wurdest.

----------


## Unamay

Ahh okay..ich glaub jetzt hab ich es geschnallt. Da ich bei allen 6 Unis die Vorauswahl berstanden hab..kann ich mich ja theoretisch trotzdem noch an OP1 verbessern, auch wenn ich 500 Pltze vom Grenzwert entfernt bin und deshalb erhalte ich erst am 23. bescheid.

Na solange kann ich auf keinen Fall warten, da werd ich auf jedenfall am 04. bzw. 07. anrufen.

----------


## Rennmaus

Wenn du am 7.3. keinen Bescheid hast, dann hast du an deiner 1. OP keinen Platz bekommen im 1. AdH (wenn die 1.OP Uni Auswahlgesprche hatte, dann kriegste den Bescheid erst zum 2. AdH!!)
Du kannst dann zum 2. AdH ggf. dort nachrcken.
Beispiel 1.OP ohne Auswahlgesprch:
Grenzrang 100, 20 nehmen ihren Platz nicht an -> also sind im 2. AdH 20 Pltze frei. Wenn du dann nah genug am Grenzrang bist(bis 120), haste theoretisch also noch eine Chance auf deine 1. OP.
Praktisch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand von seiner 1. OP abspringt, deutlich geringer als wenn es die 6. OP wre.
Also es knnte passieren, aber hoffen wrde ich nicht mehr drauf*g*

Und: die meisten Leute kriegen ihre Zulassung erst zum 2. AdH(Nachrcker fr die 1.OP und regulr fr die OP 2-6/Auswahlgesprchs Unis!), also keine Panik

----------


## Abitussi10

Juhu...

Hab meine Zulassung nach der Klage in Halle bekommen... Bin ich nun automatisch drauen bei HSS? Ich wrde nmlich lieber nach Gieen, falls es klappt - oder doch bei Tech Bio bleiben? Macht nmlich nen Heidenspa - ach ich weiss es nicht - und EIGENTLICH sollte ich fr die olle Chemieklausur lernen - aber ich kann mich net konzentrieren :P so ein Miiiiiiiiiist!

----------


## pottmed

Du hast einen Platz nach Klage, die ein Heidengeld gekostet hat und willst den nicht annehmen ?  :Nixweiss: 

Selber Schuld....

----------


## Abitussi10

Klage kostet nix, wenn man sie gewinnt ;) - ausserdem wars keine kapazittsklage... Sondern es ging um meine HZB (Externen Abi, LKs wurden nicht anerkannt...)

----------


## Unamay

@Rennmaus  Danke fr die Erluterung. :Top:  

                  Mir ist es eigentlich egal, wo ich 
                  hingehe. Ist alles weit weg von zu Haus. Ich find das alles ziemlich 
                  knapp, wenn man berlegt, dass man eine Woche Zeit hat sich ein 
                  Zimmer zu suchen, umzuziehen und zu immatrikulieren. Ich meine, 
                  wenn man nen NC von 1,0-1,2 hat, brauch man sich ja keine 
                  Gedanken machen. Aber wenn man am Rande steht und sowieso 
                  nicht wei ob man berhaupt Chancen hat, sucht man sich ja 
                  auch kein Zimmer, weil es eh Russisch Roulette ist.

----------


## konstantin

Abitussi10: Die Zulassung, die du jetzt fuer Halle bekommen hast, gilt doch auch nur fuer das Wintersemester 10/11? Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob es selbst mit gewichteten LKs usw. zum WS11/12 reicht, um erneut eine Zulassung in Halle zu bekommen, wuerde ich an deiner Stelle ganz schnell meine Sachen packen, nach Halle gehen und schauen, was du noch reissen kannst, denn jeder Tag warten ist dann ein verlorener Tag.

Wenn es letztes Jahr schon knapp war, dann hast du in meinen Augen dieses Jahr ueberhaupt keine Chance mehr gegen die ganzen Doppelabiturienten etc.

 ::-oopss:

----------


## Streifi2011

wrde auch nach halle gehen.
dachte du httest normal geklagt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

Ich hab da nochmal eine Frage:

Hier im Forum hat jemand geschrieben, dass die Bescheide fr OP2 - OP6 erst spter als nchsten Montag online gestellt werden.

Sehr viele Leute haben jetzt z.B. Erlangen an OP4-6. Mal angenommen, solche Leute werden an ihren Op's, die vor Erlangen angegeben wurden, nicht zugelassen. Dann nehmen die ja am AdH von Erlangen teil.

Wenn ich jetzt aber Erlangen an OP1 habe, bekomme ich dann schon am nchsten Montag Bescheid?

Mal angenommen, sehr viele Leute, die eine bessere DN als ich haben, werden an ihren ersten 4 OP's nicht angenommen, und als OP5 haben alle Erlangen. Am Montag werden ja angeblich nur die Bescheide fr die OP1 verschickt.

Dann kann ich doch am Montag gar nicht Bescheid kriegen oder, weil der Bewerberpool fr Erlangen dann ja erst spter feststeht?

Ich versteh das grad nicht...

Bitte um Hilfe

----------


## Stonie7

So viel Zeit wie du in die Analyse des Auswahlverfahrens steckst sollest du mit deiner 1,3 lieber schonmal anfangen frs Physikum zu lernen ;) Viel Spa in Erlangen!

----------


## prot

> So viel Zeit wie du in die Analyse des Auswahlverfahrens steckst sollest du mit deiner 1,3 lieber schonmal anfangen frs Physikum zu lernen ;) Viel Spa in Erlangen!


Na hoffentlich kommts auch so, vielen Dank!

Bekomme ich da meinen Bescheid schon nchsten Montag?

EDIT: Sind der Zulassungsbescheid, der online gestellt wird, und derjenige, der per Post zugeschickt wird, gleichwertig?

----------


## peeter91

> Na hoffentlich kommts auch so, vielen Dank!
> 
> Bekomme ich da meinen Bescheid schon nchsten Montag?
> 
> EDIT: Sind der Zulassungsbescheid, der online gestellt wird, und derjenige, der per Post zugeschickt wird, gleichwertig?


Die Bescheide sind gleichwertig, d.h. du kannst  auch mit dem Ausdruck des Online-Bescheids zur Einschreibung erscheinen (falls du das gemeint hast).

----------


## prot

> Die Bescheide sind gleichwertig, d.h. du kannst  auch mit dem Ausdruck des Online-Bescheids zur Einschreibung erscheinen (falls du das gemeint hast).


Danke, ja das meinte ich.

----------


## Julihahn

wenn du op1 erlangen hast, und du dort genommen wirst, bekommst du montag ne zusage

montag bekommen nur leute zusagen, *die sich nicht mehr verbessern knnen*

natrlich kann es sein dass sich 1000 leute mit 1,0 und 1,1 mit op 3-6 an erlangen beworben haben, die aber montag zusagen fr tbingen, mnster oder berlin bekommen, weil die jewils ihre erste op waren.

du bist in der rangfolge hinter diesen leuten, und musst, falls du montag keinen platz bekommst, hoffen, dass die ihn nicht annehmen in erlangen, damit du im 2. adh ne chance hast.

das heisst, du musst in der reihenfolge vor diesen ganzen leuten sein, damit du am montag schon ne zusage bekommst. wenn nicht musst du darauf hoffen, dass sie an ne andere uni gehen, und das werden ja ziemlich viele.

das modell sieht ja so aus :

sagen wir mal ich hab 770 punkte und 1,0. ich bewerbe mich fr 6 unis. ich stehe an allen 6 uni im 1.adh auf platz eins, damit nehme ich an jeder uni im 1. adh einen platz weg.
so, nun entscheide ich mich im 1. adh fr meine op1, das heisst an 5 unis wird jetzt mein platz frs 2. adh frei.

die listen stehen ja schon im  1. adh fest. im 2. adh werden dann diejenigen ausgestrichen, die an eine andere uni gekommen sind. aus der liste die dann brig bleibt fr die uni, das ist dann das 2.adh

----------


## prot

> wenn du op1 erlangen hast, und du dort genommen wirst, bekommst du montag ne zusage
> 
> montag bekommen nur leute zusagen, *die sich nicht mehr verbessern knnen*
> 
> natrlich kann es sein dass sich 1000 leute mit 1,0 und 1,1 mit op 3-6 an erlangen beworben haben, die aber montag zusagen fr tbingen, mnster oder berlin bekommen, weil die jewils ihre erste op waren.
> 
> du bist in der rangfolge hinter diesen leuten, und musst, falls du montag keinen platz bekommst, hoffen, dass die ihn nicht annehmen in erlangen, damit du im 2. adh ne chance hast.
> 
> das heisst, du musst in der reihenfolge vor diesen ganzen leuten sein, damit du am montag schon ne zusage bekommst. wenn nicht musst du darauf hoffen, dass sie an ne andere uni gehen, und das werden ja ziemlich viele.
> ...



Wenn sich jetzt theoretisch 3000 Leute mit einem Schnitt bis zu 1.2 in Berlin bewerben, ihrer OP1. Angenommen, 2900 Leute mit 1.2 werden dann an der OP1 nicht zugelassen, und haben an OP2 Tbingen, OP3 Mnster, OP4 Erlangen.

Dann wren diese 2900 Leute theoretisch vor mir, und ich wrde am Montag keine Zusage bekommen?


Mal abgesehen davon, ob ich es verstanden habe oder nicht,....kann ich am Montag mit einer Zusage rechnen?

----------


## Novum

> Wenn sich jetzt theoretisch 3000 Leute mit einem Schnitt bis zu 1.2 in Berlin bewerben, ihrer OP1. Angenommen, 2900 Leute mit 1.2 werden dann an der OP1 nicht zugelassen, und haben an OP2 Tbingen, OP3 Mnster, OP4 Erlangen.
> 
> Dann wren diese 2900 Leute theoretisch vor mir, und ich wrde am Montag keine Zusage bekommen?
> 
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, ob ich es verstanden habe oder nicht,....kann ich am Montag mit einer Zusage rechnen?


Ist zwar nur meine Meinung, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du mit 1.3 am Montag ne Zusage hast.

Edit: Auerdem hab ich das Gefhl, dass du dir viel zu viele Gedanken machst. Mach dir erstmal einen Scotch mit Eis, dann schwindet die Aufregung auch ganz schnell  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Julihahn

in theorie ja, denn alle die deinen ort genannt haben und nen besseren nc haben sind vor dir, unabhngig welche op und ob sie annehmen oder nicht - im ersten adh.

ich kann das nicht genau einschtzen, bei mnster oder berlin gilt : wer da montag nichts bekommt, wird mit groer wahrscheinlichkeit auch nichts bekommen.

aber in gieen oder erlangen zum beispiel, da wird die erste stufe fast gar nichts aussagen vielleicht. ich meine es knnen sich ja 200 leute mit 1,1 in erlangen bewerben, und keiner davon nimmt an, weil sie am montag ihre op1 bekommen. das heisst die gesamte anzahl der adh pltze wird erst im 2. adh vergeben. wie das proportionsverhltnis von denen ist die ganze vorne in der liste stehen und nicht annehmen, bzw gar nicht erst den bescheid bekommen weil sie sofort fr ihre op1 zugelassen werden montag, ist bei jeder uni anders und kann ich jetzt fr erlangen nicht beurteilen.

----------


## Inelein

@Abitussi: Da deine Klage eine der wenigen war, die ich wirklich nachvollziehen kann, freut es mich zu hren, dass es geklappt hat. Egal wie du dich entscheidest ich wnsche dir viel Glck  :Top:

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich seh das auch so, wenn man am Montag keinen Bescheid von einer OP 1 Uni hat, werden da wohl hchstens noch eine Handvoll nachrcken im AdH 2. Anders Bei Erlangen und co...


EDIT: Nur noch 3 Tage  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

Wei jemand aus Erfahrung, wie das in etwa beim 1.Adh von Gieen, Erlangen, Mainz, Wrzburg ist?

Ist es eher so, dass die die meisten Pltze im 2.Adh vergeben, oder vergeben die ihre Pltze grtenteils schon zum 1.Adh?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Wei jemand aus Erfahrung, wie das in etwa beim 1.Adh von Gieen, Erlangen, Mainz, Wrzburg ist?
> 
> Ist es eher so, dass die die meisten Pltze im 2.Adh vergeben, oder vergeben die ihre Pltze grtenteils schon zum 1.Adh?


Vergeneb werden ALLE Pltze, aber es fallen halt immer die wieder raus, die an OP 1 genommen werden. Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren, das hngt von den Bewerbern ab und deren Note halt  :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

> Vergeneb werden ALLE Pltze, aber es fallen halt immer die wieder raus, die an OP 1 genommen werden. Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren, das hngt von den Bewerbern ab und deren Note halt


Ja, aber mich wrds halt interesseren, ob ich am Montag mit einem Bescheid rechnen kann. Denn es ist ja so, dass alle, die an OP1 nicht zugelassen worden sind, und Erlangen z.B. an OP6 haben, mit einem besseren Schnitt als ich, ...fr die wird alle ein Platz in Erlangen reserviert. Obwohl die dann wahrscheinlich an der OP2 genommen werden, sind die Pltze bis dahin in Erlangen reserviert.

Deshalb habe ich mich eben gefragt, wieviele Pltze in Erlangen fr diejenigen reserviert werden, die Erlangen an hinterer OP haben, und an den OP's 2-4 unterkommen (jetzt als Beispiel).

Ob man da vielleicht irgendwie sagen kann, wie das zum letzten Semester ausgesehen hat.

----------


## Julihahn

ne kann man nicht sagen. nur spekulieren.

----------


## prot

Wo finde ich denn diese pdf-Datei, in der steht, wieviele sich beworben haben, und wo? 

Danke

EDIT: Hab's gefunden

Verdammt, je lnger man sich mit dem Zeug's beschftigt, umso beschissener wird das Gefhl.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Wo finde ich denn diese pdf-Datei, in der steht, wieviele sich beworben haben, und wo? 
> 
> Danke
> 
> EDIT: Hab's gefunden


Aber nicht frs AdH, oder???

----------


## prot

> Aber nicht frs AdH, oder???


Nein, leider nicht.

Ich dachte am Anfang, da stehen die Bewerberzahlen fr's AdH dabei, aber leider nicht.

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass sich auch Bewerber mit einem Schnitt schlechter als 1.3 fr das Abibestenverfahren bewerben? Denn wenn ich mir das angucke, dann hat jede Uni um ein Vielfaches mehr Bewerber an OP1 in der Bestenquote, als eigentliche Studienpltze vorhanden sind.

Deshalb kann es fast nicht sein, dass sich nur Bewerber fr das Bestenverfahren bewerben, die auch eine reelle Chance haben, denn sonst drfte der Schnitt in den Adh Verfahren max. ca. 1.3 sein.

Deshalb mssen sich eigentlich auch viele fr das Bestenverfahren beworben haben, die einen Schnitt haben, mit dem sie in diesem Verfahren sowieso keinen Platz bekommen htten.

----------


## meleno

ich habe mich beispielsweise mit einem schnitt von 1,2 frs abibestenverfahren fr ms beworben. ohne irgendeine form von reeller chance. aber zu verlieren hatte ich ja nichts...
also ich denke schon, dass es einige bewerber gibt die sich einfach mal komplett bewerben um alles auszuschpfen  :Smilie: 
oder ich bin eine ausnahme...

----------


## Palimpalim

> ich habe mich beispielsweise mit einem schnitt von 1,2 frs abibestenverfahren fr ms beworben. ohne irgendeine form von reeller chance. aber zu verlieren hatte ich ja nichts...
> also ich denke schon, dass es einige bewerber gibt die sich einfach mal komplett bewerben um alles auszuschpfen 
> oder ich bin eine ausnahme...



Ich denke, dass sich fast jeder sowohl im AdH, der Abibestenquote und der Wartezeitquote beworben hat. Das luft alles gemeinsam ab und bringt einem keinen Nachteil  :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

> ich habe mich beispielsweise mit einem schnitt von 1,2 frs abibestenverfahren fr ms beworben. ohne irgendeine form von reeller chance. aber zu verlieren hatte ich ja nichts...
> also ich denke schon, dass es einige bewerber gibt die sich einfach mal komplett bewerben um alles auszuschpfen 
> oder ich bin eine ausnahme...


Pffffffff, ...ich rede ja nicht von 1.2, sondern von 1.3 aufwrts  :Big Grin: 
Mit 1.2 ist ja noch verstndlich, dass man sich bewirbt.

Aber es kann halt nicht sein, dass an jeder Uni zum SoSe 2011 ber 500 (bis zu 2500) Bewerber dabei sind, die im Bestenverfahren eine reelle Chance haben.
Die htten ja dann alle einen Schnitt bis ca. 1.3.

Das kann nicht sein, sonst lge der NC im AdH - Verfahren ja auch irgendwo um den Dreh.

Aber egal, ...nicht mehr lange, und wir wissen Bescheid. ::-oopss: 

Was ich vorhin gerade gelesen habe. In Erlangen bekommt man als Ersti ab dem SoSe 2011 das Prometheus Lernatlanten Paket geschenkt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Angeletta

Waaaaaaaas und in Kln? ;_;
Wenn ich mir was Medizinisches wnschen drfte, dann wrde ich das Paket auch whlen <3

----------


## Julihahn

die zahlen sind auch nicht reprsentativ.

 in mnster haben sich als 2 -6. op jeweils 500 beworben - und das obwohl mnnster nur bewerber mit op1 annimmt.

die zahlen sagen mal gar nichts aus.

----------


## prot

> Waaaaaaaas und in Kln? ;_;
> Wenn ich mir was Medizinisches wnschen drfte, dann wrde ich das Paket auch whlen <3


Also ich hab die Ersti - Kanle von Erlangen gelesen. Das ist so eine Broschre, fr Erstis. Da stand das drin, dass man die 3 Prometheusbnder bekommt. Keine Ahnung, wie das woanders ist.

----------


## Angeletta

Das in Kln heit Veasyte oder so  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medi2009

> Also ich hab die Ersti - Kanle von Erlangen gelesen. Das ist so eine Broschre, fr Erstis. Da stand das drin, dass man die 3 Prometheusbnder bekommt. Keine Ahnung, wie das woanders ist.


Ja krass, die 3 Bnde kosten 139,- oO

----------


## Julihahn

Die sind seit einer Woche in meinem Besitz und sehen awesome aus xD

----------


## pottmed

Wenn Du erstmal alles auswendig lernen musst, findest Du das nicht mehr so awesome  :hmmm...:

----------


## Spriggan

Prometheus ist schon was frs Prestige ::-oopss:

----------


## prot

> Die sind seit einer Woche in meinem Besitz und sehen awesome aus xD


Und die Teile lernst du jetzt schon oder benutzt du die z.Z. noch als Bilderbuch? xD

----------


## Julihahn

> Und die Teile lernst du jetzt schon oder benutzt du die z.Z. noch als Bilderbuch? xD


Lustiges Bilderbuch das Schick aussieht und Eindruck schindet bei Besuchern xD

----------


## Angeletta

Ich hab ja an Weihnachten 2004 Anatomie-Lernkarten bekommen.
Das war bis jetzt auch nur Bildergucken  :peng:

----------


## peeter91

> Was ich vorhin gerade gelesen habe. In Erlangen bekommt man als Ersti ab dem SoSe 2011 das Prometheus Lernatlanten Paket geschenkt.


hab ich gestern auch gelesen  :Top:

----------


## meleno

man htte ich das gewusst wr ich doch glatt nach erlangen gegangen!
haha nein quatsch.

bei mir liegt als lustiges bilderbchlein der deutsche grays anatomie altas rum  :Smilie: 
fand diesen student consult zugang zu dem ebook so toll. kein plan ob prometheus das auch hat.
aber bei der vorstellung dass das alles demnchst sitzen muss wollte ich auch ehm ...  :kotzen:  ...

----------


## Annaly

der promi ist was feines & von meinem prof  :Love:

----------


## Palimpalim

Bin schon so hibbelig... Will nicht mehr warten... Bld... Wenn ich ne Zusage bekomm, mach ich noch ne Woche "Urlaub" bei ner Freundin, in T reicht ja die Einschreibung per Post, gell? Will blo auf Nummer sicher gehen, nicht dass es dann an der Imma scheitert :peng: 

Hab auch noch grad gelesen, dass es gewisse Vorteile bringt seinen Erstwohnsitz zu verlegen, macht ihr das, oder bleibt ihr bei den Eltern gemeldet?

----------


## prot

> Bin schon so hibbelig... Will nicht mehr warten... Bld... Wenn ich ne Zusage bekomm, mach ich noch ne Woche "Urlaub" bei ner Freundin, in T reicht ja die Einschreibung per Post, gell? Will blo auf Nummer sicher gehen, nicht dass es dann an der Imma scheitert


Wuhuu  ...ist schon irgendwie krass. Jetzt soooo lange warten, und wenn man dann eine Zusage hat, muss innerhalb so kurzer Zeit alles organisiert werden.

----------


## Angeletta

Ich mache den Standort meines WG-Zimmers als Erstwohnsitz und lasse die alte Heimat als Zweitdings eintragen.

Meine Mutter ist Juristin und hat mir etwas von irgendwelchen Vorteilen erzhlt, die sich in der Kombination ergeben.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Wuhuu  ...ist schon irgendwie krass. Jetzt soooo lange warten, und wenn man dann eine Zusage hat, muss innerhalb so kurzer Zeit alles organisiert werden.


Htt ja in T schon ein Dach berm Kopf, aber wo anders ned. Das wird echt ziemlich knapp, vor allem wenns erst im AdH 2 oder gar im NRV klappt. Man, man, man, die ZVS knnt doch einfach 2-3 Wochen frher das alles erledigen, oder sprche da was dagegen???

----------


## meleno

> Bin schon so hibbelig... Will nicht mehr warten... Bld... Wenn ich ne Zusage bekomm, mach ich noch ne Woche "Urlaub" bei ner Freundin, in T reicht ja die Einschreibung per Post, gell? Will blo auf Nummer sicher gehen, nicht dass es dann an der Imma scheitert
> 
> Hab auch noch grad gelesen, dass es gewisse Vorteile bringt seinen Erstwohnsitz zu verlegen, macht ihr das, oder bleibt ihr bei den Eltern gemeldet?


mir gehts auch so. ich fahre auch noch 5 tage nach berlin ein paar tage feiern in der hauptstadt nach karneval und dann wird umgezogen ;)

also ich habe gestern mit einer freundin gesprochen, die seit dem wise in aachen studiert (wohnte vorher bei mama in bonn)

sie hat ihre wohnung in aachen als erstwohnsitz angemeldet und bei ihrer mutter zuhause einen zweitwohnsitz (da muss man angeben dass sie nur ein kinderzimmer bewohnt, iwas wegen steuern oder so). sie sagte auch das sei die gnstigste variante  :Smilie: 

gute nacht meine lieben mitleidenden!

----------


## JohannaB

Vor lauter Warterei werde ich hier ganz verrckt und denke an die seltsamsten Sachen. Dabei kam grad mal eine Frage auf:
Angenommen ich habe am Montag keinen Zulassungsbescheid online stehen und mchte dann bei HSS anrufen um zu fragen wie es bei der Ortsprferenz 2 fr mich aussieht. Kann ich die Hotline 0180 3 987111 001 auch aus dem Ausland anrufen? Wohne in Belgien und muss ja eigentlich 0049 vorwhlen, aber klappt das auch bei Hotlines?  :Blush: 
Danke fr eine Antwort schon im Voraus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

> Vor lauter Warterei werde ich hier ganz verrckt und denke an die seltsamsten Sachen. Dabei kam grad mal eine Frage auf:
> Angenommen ich habe am Montag keinen Zulassungsbescheid online stehen und mchte dann bei HSS anrufen um zu fragen wie es bei der Ortsprferenz 2 fr mich aussieht. Kann ich die Hotline 0180 3 987111 001 auch aus dem Ausland anrufen? Wohne in Belgien und muss ja eigentlich 0049 vorwhlen, aber klappt das auch bei Hotlines? 
> Danke fr eine Antwort schon im Voraus


Ja das klappt. Musst halt nur die null dann weglassen.

----------


## meleno

mach halt mal einen probeanruf, damit du beim eigentlichen anruf nicht wahnsinnig wirst, sollte es nicht klappen ;)

----------


## silvertown77

> mach halt mal einen probeanruf, damit du beim eigentlichen anruf nicht wahnsinnig wirst, sollte es nicht klappen ;)


Genau! ich pldiere fr stndliches Anrufen, ab jetzt! Auf die Pltze fertig los...alle mitmachen bitte  :hmmm...:  So unfreundlich wie die letzten waren, als ich eine ganz andere Frage hatte, scheinbar hatte ich den Mitarbeiter geweckt.

Bei HSS freuen sich sicher alle die jetzt die nchsten Tage Dienst haben...

Noch 4 Tage 15 Stunden 29 Minuten 25 Hundertstelsekunden  :Party:

----------


## meleno

> Genau! ich pldiere fr stndliches Anrufen, ab jetzt! Auf die Pltze fertig los...alle mitmachen bitte  So unfreundlich wie die letzten waren, als ich eine ganz andere Frage hatte, scheinbar hatte ich den Mitarbeiter geweckt.
> 
> Bei HSS freuen sich sicher alle die jetzt die nchsten Tage Dienst haben...
> 
> Noch 4 Tage 15 Stunden 29 Minuten 25 Hundertstelsekunden


hahahaha  :Big Grin:  
das finde ich gut. ich habe da auch noch nie angerufen und deshalb noch einige anrufe aufzuholen ;)

----------


## Julihahn

ich finds auch komisch von hss, dass sie ergebnisse telefonisch vor bekanntgabe der online ergebnisse preisgeben. da ist doch der telefonterror vorprogrammiert, wenn sie das anbieten. wrde man diesen service erst am 8. mrz anbieten, wre es sehr viel ruhiger.
und sehr viel klger ( ja, das sag ich als einer der den anruf gar nicht mehr abwarten kann freitag xD )

----------


## Angeletta

Ich bin ganz entspannt, ganz entspannt  ::-oopss: 

Ich habe auch erst ein- oder zweimal angerufen, also knnt ihr meine noch offenen Anrufe mitverbrauchen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich bin ganz entspannt, ganz entspannt 
> 
> Ich habe auch erst ein- oder zweimal angerufen, also knnt ihr meine noch offenen Anrufe mitverbrauchen


Also ich seh das so, dass wir ja das Bruttoinlandsprodukt steigern und auch die Gehlter der ZVSler finanzieren  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Also, ab an die Telefone und dann stren wir die Berater beim  :Kaffee:  ::-dance:

----------


## natalie d.

hey, 

in einem anderen forum hab ich gelesen, dass die bei hss morgen schon die ergebnisse habe?! stimmt das?

----------


## Palimpalim

> hey, 
> 
> in einem anderen forum hab ich gelesen, dass die bei hss morgen schon die ergebnisse habe?! stimmt das?


Ehrlich? Wo steht das? Denken knnte ich es mir schon...

----------


## meleno

> ich finds auch komisch von hss, dass sie ergebnisse telefonisch vor bekanntgabe der online ergebnisse preisgeben. da ist doch der telefonterror vorprogrammiert, wenn sie das anbieten. wrde man diesen service erst am 8. mrz anbieten, wre es sehr viel ruhiger.
> und sehr viel klger ( ja, das sag ich als einer der den anruf gar nicht mehr abwarten kann freitag xD )


hallo julian bring die doch nicht auf komische ideen. wer wei wer von den zvs mitarbeitern sich hier rumtreibt heimlich und jetzt veranlasst dass es erst dienstag die ergebnisse gibt.



wegen der sache mit morgen: habe auch schon berlegt ob das nicht vielleicht sogar dann schon feststeht.

----------


## laduda

Hat denn jemand schon mal versucht anzurufen und zu fragen wann die voraussichtlich die Ergebnisse telefonisch mitteilen knnen? Letztes Semester hat mir das eine nette ZVS/HSS Dame auch verraten.

----------


## Julihahn

Hab das gerade per Email nachgefragt, bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt.

Bei den telefonischen Zusagen in der Wartezeitquote hier im Forum hie es ja, dass diese nur unter Vorbehalt sind.

Was kann denn da groartig noch passieren ? Ich meine die Ergebnisse stehen ja; ist das vermutlich nur "formal" unter Vorbehalt weil die sich nicht dafr verantwortlich machen wollen dass du jetzt am WE dazwischen wer wei was machst weil du denkst du hast den Platz und nachher doch nicht, damit sie nicht von dir verklagt werden knnen ?

----------


## meleno

> Hab das gerade per Email nachgefragt, bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt.
> 
> Bei den telefonischen Zusagen in der Wartezeitquote hier im Forum hie es ja, dass diese nur unter Vorbehalt sind.
> 
> Was kann denn da groartig noch passieren ? Ich meine die Ergebnisse stehen ja; ist das vermutlich nur "formal" unter Vorbehalt weil die sich nicht dafr verantwortlich machen wollen dass du jetzt am WE dazwischen wer wei was machst weil du denkst du hast den Platz und nachher doch nicht, damit sie nicht von dir verklagt werden knnen ?


sie sagen das sicher nur damit sie rechtlich daraus sind.
bisher habe ich noch von keinem fall gehrt, dass die telefonische auskunft falsch war. aber ein bisschen besorgt war ich auch schon.
zumindest werde ich mir versuchen den namen meines mitarbeiters zu merken  :Smilie: 

vielleicht ruft morgen frh jemand an und sagt uns dann hier direkt bescheid, ob er/sie ne auskunft bekommen hat. das wre super  :Smilie:

----------


## laduda

> sie sagen das sicher nur damit sie rechtlich daraus sind.
> bisher habe ich noch von keinem fall gehrt, dass die telefonische auskunft falsch war. aber ein bisschen besorgt war ich auch schon.
> zumindest werde ich mir versuchen den namen meines mitarbeiters zu merken 
> 
> vielleicht ruft morgen frh jemand an und sagt uns dann hier direkt bescheid, ob er/sie ne auskunft bekommen hat. das wre super


Ich habe morgen und Freitag Sptschicht (KPP) und werde da auf jeden Fall anrufen, ich werde es auch gerne posten ;)

----------


## meleno

> Ich habe morgen und Freitag Sptschicht (KPP) und werde da auf jeden Fall anrufen, ich werde es auch gerne posten ;)


oooh okay, wo machst du dein kpp im moment?
danke

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich werd auch morgen frh um 8.00 anrufen  :hmmm...:  *nervnerv*

Aber da haben sie bestimmt noch nix, vll. knnen sie ja sagen wann???

----------


## laduda

> oooh okay, wo machst du dein kpp im moment?
> danke


gynkologie,senologie und chirurgie ^^

----------


## prot

> Ich werd auch morgen frh um 8.00 anrufen  *nervnerv*
> 
> Aber da haben sie bestimmt noch nix, vll. knnen sie ja sagen wann???


Klger wre ja, einer wrde die NC's erfragen.

Ich kann dir die Frage nach dem wann auch beantworten -> Montag     xD

----------


## Palimpalim

> Klger wre ja, einer wrde die NC's erfragen.
> 
> Ich kann dir die Frage nach dem wann auch beantworten -> Montag     xD


Ne, die Auswahlgrenzen knnen sie erst spter einsehen, meinte letztens der ZVSler zu mir. Aber ob du nen Platz hast, oder nich, schon frher  :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

> Ne, die Auswahlgrenzen knnen sie erst spter einsehen, meinte letztens der ZVSler zu mir. Aber ob du nen Platz hast, oder nich, schon frher


OK.

Sag mal, stand das bei euch auch so in dem Bescheid, dass ihr am AdH teilnehmt:

Ihr Studienwunsch:
Staatsexamen / 1. Staatsprfung
Medizin (Allgemein-Medizin)

?

----------


## Julihahn

ja nur dass da noch die uni zwischensteht

----------


## Palimpalim

Eilmeldung: Bescheide werden schon morgen versandt, also gibts Ergebnisse schon HEUTE nachmittag
Edit: Dafr bekomm ich jetzt aber schon Pionier-Kekse, oder??? :Knuddel:

----------


## silvertown77

> Eilmeldung: Bescheide werden schon morgen versandt, also gibts Ergebnisse schon HEUTE nachmittag
> Edit: Dafr bekomm ich jetzt aber schon Pionier-Kekse, oder???


Das warst Du jetzt schneller  :hmmm...:  Habe die gerade auch abgenervt. Besttigte Deine Inforamation.
Ergebnisse heut nachmittag und morgen online + Versand.
Die war sogar recht freundlich....  :hmmm...:

----------


## silvertown77

> Eilmeldung: Bescheide werden schon morgen versandt, also gibts Ergebnisse schon HEUTE nachmittag
> Edit: Dafr bekomm ich jetzt aber schon Pionier-Kekse, oder???


:keks weiterreich

----------


## natalie d.

hey leute... 
hab auch angerufen, die dame war total genervt.. (und es war erst 8.15!!!)
jedenfalls hat sie zu mir gesagt, dass man erst morgen per telefon die ergebnisse bekommt?! 

 :Nixweiss:

----------


## ziza

die haben heut aber nur bis 15 Uhr auf oder?

----------


## prot

> Eilmeldung: Bescheide werden schon morgen versandt, also gibts Ergebnisse schon HEUTE nachmittag
> Edit: Dafr bekomm ich jetzt aber schon Pionier-Kekse, oder???



Heit das jetzt, dass die von der ZVS die Bescheide schon morgen online stellen werden?

----------


## Julihahn

> Das warst Du jetzt schneller  Habe die gerade auch abgenervt. Besttigte Deine Inforamation.
> Ergebnisse heut nachmittag und morgen online + Versand.
> Die war sogar recht freundlich....


ICH LIEBE EUCH BEIDE  :Knuddel:

----------


## prot

> ICH LIEBE EUCH BEIDE


Bld nur, wenn die Information gar nicht stimmt, und die Bescheide erst Montag versendet werden. Dann bekommt jeder von uns hier, der morgen keinen Bescheid bekommt, ne richtige Krise. xD

----------


## Julihahn

wenn das nicht stimmt bekommst du haue xD

und ja, dann ist hier am we wohl die depressive hlle los

----------


## Palimpalim

> wenn das nicht stimmt bekommst du haue xD
> 
> und ja, dann ist hier am we wohl die depressive hlle los


Ich denke, dass ab 12 die Ergebnsse bekannt gegeben werden. War letztes WS auch so, da hies es Nachmittag ab 2 und dann wars schon mittag. Meine Frau war gaaanz nett und meinte, ich drfte es auch fter probieren, am besten ab mittag, also ruf ich nochmal um 12 an :Blush:  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

Ich will wissen, wie der NC in Erlangen und W liegt, aber das werden sie wohl heute nicht sagen.

----------


## Palimpalim

Htte wer Interesse an ner Anrufkette, dass man abwechselnd ca. 1 x pro Stunde anruft? Dann wirds fr uns alle nicht so teuer

----------


## Kensington

Haha. Bin heute in der Uni und kann vom Handy nach Dtl. eh nicht anrufen.
Irgendwie eine kranke Idee passt zum Forum.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Haha. Bin heute in der Uni und kann vom Handy nach Dtl. eh nicht anrufen.
> Irgendwie eine kranke Idee passt zum Forum.


Wieso krank??? Niesnutzer  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

> Wieso krank??? Niesnutzer


Tnt so nach Telefonterror ::-dance:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Tnt so nach Telefonterror


N. zu mir wurde gesagt, ich darf das

----------


## Kensington

> N. zu mir wurde gesagt, ich darf das


Erlaubter Terror? Haha, nene, macht doch. Wrde mich ja auch gerne erkundigen, kann aber nicht.

----------


## prot

Gerade auf hochschulstart.de verffentlicht:

Am 3. Mrz und 7. Mrz sind sowohl die telefonische als auch die persnliche Beratung nur bis 11:30 Uhr erreichbar.

----------


## Palimpalim

Also Leute, etz bin ich total verwirrt....

Hab nochmal bei der zVS angerufen, aber nicht um zu fragen, ob se schon Ergebnisse haben, sondern wg. was anderem...

Konnte es letztendlich aber nicht lassen am Schluss nochmal nachzufragen, gibt aber noch nix, aber im Laufe des Tages.. ABER, sie hat dann nach meiner ID gefragt, und meinte ich solle es gar nicht erst probieren, da Tbingen eine eigene Rangliste erstellt. Hab dann in T angerufen, und die meinten, dass das trotzdem dann ber die ZVS luft... Letztes WiSE gabs fr Tbingen ja auch schon in der ersten Stufe die Bescheide, oder??? Ich probiers trotzdem nochmal  :hmmm...: 
EDIT; Der Anruf war um 9.55 und sie meinte, es kann nicht mehr lange dauern...

----------


## MmeGluecklich

oah n. das machen die doch mit absicht... 
aber dann verlagert sich der anfragen-terror halt auf nchste woche..?

----------


## Palimpalim

Ich bleib hartnckig. Mir is jetzt von 2 Bearbeitern gesagt worden, dass ich heut noch was erfahre, und wenns um 11.30 is!

----------


## meleno

was denn jetzt?  Knnen wir nur bis halb zwlf anrufen oder lnger? Erfahren wir es so frh denn schon? Hab leider nicht den berblick. Bin karnevalsmssig unterwegs und hab nur komischen handynetz was ich nicht check... 

Nervs werd ich langsam  :Frown:

----------


## Palimpalim

> was denn jetzt?  Knnen wir nur bis halb zwlf anrufen oder lnger? Erfahren wir es so frh denn schon? Hab leider nicht den berblick. Bin karnevalsmssig unterwegs und hab nur komischen handynetz was ich nicht check... 
> 
> Nervs werd ich langsam



Ich geh davon aus, dass die um 11.30 ihr Leitungen dicht machen...

----------


## MmeGluecklich

ich denke auch, dass man ab 11:30h nicht mehr durchgestellt wird. aber ganz schn hinterhltig, dass so ne stunde vorher anzukndigen... 
aber gut, dann ruf ich halt schon frher an...

----------


## Palimpalim

> ich denke auch, dass man ab 11:30h nicht mehr durchgestellt wird. aber ganz schn hinterhltig, dass so ne stunde vorher anzukndigen... 
> aber gut, dann ruf ich halt schon frher an...


Und dann gleich posten :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

> Ich geh davon aus, dass die um 11.30 ihr Leitungen dicht machen...


Aber vielleicht werden Mails beantwortet?
Meine Gruppe hat mir eig. immer sofort geantwortet.

Sagen sie heute bzw. morgen auch die Rnge?

----------


## Julihahn

ab wann werdet ihr dann anrufen ? 11.15 ? oder ist es dann schon zu spt aufgrund berfllter leitungen ?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Aber vielleicht werden Mails beantwortet?
> Meine Gruppe hat mir eig. immer sofort geantwortet.
> 
> Sagen sie heute bzw. morgen auch die Rnge?



Mail wr auch noch ne Option...

----------


## Julihahn

also meine mail von gestern ist noch unbeantwortet

----------


## Palimpalim

> ab wann werdet ihr dann anrufen ? 11.15 ? oder ist es dann schon zu spt aufgrund berfllter leitungen ?


10.59 Uhr  :Knuddel:

----------


## MmeGluecklich

hm. ich wei ja nicht, wie sehr sich das schon verbreitet hat, dass die nur bis 11:30h erreichbar sind. wahrscheinlich nicht zu sehr. aber wenn wir hier jetzt alle um 11:15h anrufen bringts auch nich viel^^ wei noch nicht genau. bisschen warte ich noch...

an die, die schon angerufen haben:
musstet ihr das mehrmals versuchen, oder seid ihr beim ersten versuch durchgekommen?

----------


## Palimpalim

> hm. ich wei ja nicht, wie sehr sich das schon verbreitet hat, dass die nur bis 11:30h erreichbar sind. wahrscheinlich nicht zu sehr. aber wenn wir hier jetzt alle um 11:15h anrufen bringts auch nich viel^^ wei noch nicht genau. bisschen warte ich noch...
> 
> an die, die schon angerufen haben:
> musstet ihr das mehrmals versuchen, oder seid ihr beim ersten versuch durchgekommen?


Ich bin beides Mal sofort durchgekommen

----------


## meleno

was denn jetzt?  Knnen wir nur bis halb zwlf anrufen oder lnger? Erfahren wir es so frh denn schon? Hab leider nicht den berblick. Bin karnevalsmssig unterwegs und hab nur komischen handynetz was ich nicht check... 

Nervs werd ich langsam  :Frown:

----------


## prot

> was denn jetzt?  Knnen wir nur bis halb zwlf anrufen oder lnger? Erfahren wir es so frh denn schon? Hab leider nicht den berblick. Bin karnevalsmssig unterwegs und hab nur komischen handynetz was ich nicht check... 
> 
> Nervs werd ich langsam


Auf der Homepage von denen wurde verffentlicht, dass die Leitungen nur bis 11:30 offen sind.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Auf der Homepage von denen wurde verffentlicht, dass die Leitungen nur bis 11:30 offen sind.



Also, Ernchterung... Alles wird nur bis 11.30 beantwortet... auch Mails... Man solls um 11.25 nochmal probieren, aber der Onlinebescheid is morgen trotzdem da...

----------


## prot

> Also, Ernchterung... Alles wird nur bis 11.30 beantwortet... auch Mails... Man solls um 11.25 nochmal probieren, aber der Onlinebescheid is morgen trotzdem da...


Das ist definitiv fix, dass die Bescheide morgen online kommen?

----------


## MmeGluecklich

11:25h also. na gut...
aber morgen wird ja wohl kaum wer nen online-bescheid haben, wie immer in der 1. stufe... also startet morgen das anruf-spiel auf ein neues.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Das ist definitiv fix, dass die Bescheide morgen online kommen?


Hab ich jetzt 3 mal gesagt bekommen

----------


## Abitussi10

ich denk net, dass die bescheide morgen da sein werden - wenn ich letztes WS bedenke - das selbe spielchen...

----------


## Julihahn

mir wurde auch gesagt, dass man morgen den online bescheid hat.

woher kommt das mit 11.25 ?

----------


## meleno

hab grad auch angerufen. 11.30 ist schluss mit leitungen und die frau meinte heute gibts dann wohl keine auskunft mehr. Aber morgen dann definitiv...

Rufe aber vor halb 12 nochmal an, da ist doch jedesmal jemand anderes dran ne?

----------


## Palimpalim

> hab grad auch angerufen. 11.30 ist schluss mit leitungen und die frau meinte heute gibts dann wohl keine auskunft mehr. Aber morgen dann definitiv...
> 
> Rufe aber vor halb 12 nochmal an, da ist doch jedesmal jemand anderes dran ne?


Ja, glaub schon. Zu mir wurde auch gesagt, dass man es kurz vor schluss nochmal probieren kann...

----------


## Palimpalim

Wei jemand, ob die Bescheide dann schon um Mitternacht kommen, oder erst am Vormittag???

----------


## Saphira.

> Wei jemand, ob die Bescheide dann schon um Mitternacht kommen, oder erst am Vormittag???


erst am Vormittag gegen 9 oder 10... und auerdem wrde ich auf die Aussagen nicht viel geben, im WS vor zwei Jahren hatte man es nicht einmal geschafft die Online-Bescheide zum veranschlagten Datum rauszugeben sondern erst 2 Tage spter! Trotz vorheriger Beteuerung der Mitarbeiter das alles pnktlich eintrifft...

----------


## prot

> Wei jemand, ob die Bescheide dann schon um Mitternacht kommen, oder erst am Vormittag???


Shit, ...jetzt geht das wieder los  :Big Grin: 

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich schon einmal bis Mitternacht gewartet, bis sich dann herausgestellt hat, dass das gar nicht stimmt. xD

----------


## Palimpalim

Leute, jetzt steht da nur noch der 7. Mrz, also mit 11.30 :Oh nee...:

----------


## MmeGluecklich

hh? die wollen uns verwirren...
aber vlt haben die nerv-anrufe was gebracht, und sie machen die leitungen jetzt doch nicht dicht?
soll ichs riskieren und mit dem anruf warten...? aaaaaaah

----------


## Palimpalim

> hh? die wollen uns verwirren...
> aber vlt haben die nerv-anrufe was gebracht, und sie machen die leitungen jetzt doch nicht dicht?
> soll ichs riskieren und mit dem anruf warten...? aaaaaaah


ruf an und frag was sache ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## MmeGluecklich

alle leitungen belegt -.-

----------


## prot

RUFT AN, und fragt die ZVS Auskunft, ob Eure Anrufe nervig sind xD

----------


## Palimpalim

> RUFT AN, und fragt die ZVS Auskunft, ob Eure Anrufe nervig sind xD



Also ich finde, dafr ist ne Hotline, die nicht billig ist, da :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ECZACI

mir haben die gesagt vielleicht morgen aber von heute haben die nix gesagt

----------


## MmeGluecklich

Mir wurde auch gesagt, sie wissen noch nix und ich soll es morgen nochmal probieren. Die gute Dame klang aber auch schon etwas genervt, als htte sie diesen Satz heute schon 1000mal gesagt...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Mir wurde auch gesagt, sie wissen noch nix und ich soll es morgen nochmal probieren. Die gute Dame klang aber auch schon etwas genervt, als htte sie diesen Satz heute schon 1000mal gesagt...


Also schlieen sie dann um 11.30 oder ned?

----------


## Julihahn

ruf an und finde es heraus^^ich geh jetzt bis morgen zocken xD

----------


## Palimpalim

> ruf an und finde es heraus^^ich geh jetzt bis morgen zocken xD



Jo, aber erst am Nachmittag  :hmmm...: 


EDIT: Hab JETZT (um 11.54) ne Antwort auf meine mail bekommen, Also denk ich, dass sie vll. doch noch erreichbar sind.

----------


## MmeGluecklich

Ich hab die das gar nicht gefragt, wie lang die zu erreichen sind.

Hab auch ne Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen..
Zitat:
"die Verfahrensergebnisse fr das AdH stehen derzeit noch nicht fest, sobald dies der Fall ist werden die Ergebnisse auf der Internetseite verffentlicht, *die persnlichen Rangpltze sind dann auch ber das DaiSy-Programm einsehbar*."

Wie, ber DaiSy einsehbar? Das wr aber neu..? Und vor allem eins: Sinnvoll!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich hab die das gar nicht gefragt, wie lang die zu erreichen sind.
> 
> Hab auch ne Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen..
> Zitat:
> "die Verfahrensergebnisse fr das AdH stehen derzeit noch nicht fest, sobald dies der Fall ist werden die Ergebnisse auf der Internetseite verffentlicht, *die persnlichen Rangpltze sind dann auch ber das DaiSy-Programm einsehbar*."
> 
> Wie, ber DaiSy einsehbar? Das wr aber neu..? Und vor allem eins: Sinnvoll!


Des wr mir neu... Ich glaub auch nur, wenn man ne Zusage hat... Ich ruf einfach um 14.00 nochmal an. Wo hast du dich denn beworben und mit welchem Schnitt?

----------


## MmeGluecklich

Ich wei auch nicht so ganz, ob ich der aussage wirklich glauben kann...
In der 1. Stufe bekommen doch nur die nen Bescheid, die ne Zusage an ihrer OP1-Uni haben. Und sooo viele werden das nich sein..
Der Rest muss sich per Telefon oder email seine Infos holen, ob man schon ne Zulassung hat oder nicht.
Wenn die das Online stellen wrden, wrs ne sinnvolle Sache - was ich mir aber kaum vorstellen kann. 

Ich hab mich fr Zahnmedizin beworben.
Abi 2,2  +  TMS 92% / 1,4
1.OP Freiburg (1,7 inkl. Bonus)
2.OP Ulm (1,808 inkl. Bonus)

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich wei auch nicht so ganz, ob ich der aussage wirklich glauben kann...
> In der 1. Stufe bekommen doch nur die nen Bescheid, die ne Zusage an ihrer OP1-Uni haben. Und sooo viele werden das nich sein..
> Der Rest muss sich per Telefon oder email seine Infos holen, ob man schon ne Zulassung hat oder nicht.
> Wenn die das Online stellen wrden, wrs ne sinnvolle Sache - was ich mir aber kaum vorstellen kann. 
> 
> Ich hab mich fr Zahnmedizin beworben.
> Abi 2,2  +  TMS 92% / 1,4
> 1.OP Freiburg (1,7 inkl. Bonus)
> 2.OP Ulm (1,808 inkl. Bonus)


Naja, also die ganzen OP1 unis werden schon ihre ganzen Bescheide loswerden und natrlich die, die den nC an Unis mit freier OP geknackt haben... Das sind eigentlich schon einige... In T sind soweit ich wei nur sehr wenige im 2. AdH nachgerckt...

----------


## Palimpalim

> Naja, also die ganzen OP1 unis werden schon ihre ganzen Bescheide loswerden und natrlich die, die den nC an Unis mit freier OP geknackt haben... Das sind eigentlich schon einige... In T sind soweit ich wei nur sehr wenige im 2. AdH nachgerckt...


ICH HAB NE ZUUUUUUSSSSAAAAGGGGEEEEEEEEE  TBINGEN

----------


## DancingDays

angerufen?

----------


## MmeGluecklich

Naja, man bekommt doch nur nen Bescheid, wenn man an seiner persnlichen OP1-Uni schon nen Platz hat. Sonst kommt der Bescheid erst in der 2. Stufe. 
Wie viele allerdings statistisch am Ende wirklich nen Platz an ihrer OP1-Uni bekommen wei ich nicht.
Ich denke aber, dass einige da Unis angeben, die eher unwahrscheinlich sind, aber vlt Lieblingsstadt etc. wren. Und dann die "sicheren" Unis auf die nachfolgenden OPs setzen.

Aber wie auch immer, es hilft alles nix, wir mssen uns noch gedulden...

----------


## MmeGluecklich

oha, glckwunsch  :Smilie: 
telefonisch erfahren?

----------


## Palimpalim

Jaaaaaaaa, ich kannsed fassen...

----------


## Kensington

> Jaaaaaaaa, ich kannsed fassen...


Super. Herzlichen Glckwunsch. ::-dance:

----------


## DancingDays

ja, von mir natrlich auch herzlichen glckwunsch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Palimpalim

Oh Gott, danke, ich kanns echt no ned ganz raffen.. Ruft auch an, die sind erreichbar...

----------


## MmeGluecklich

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  h

freiburg!!!

ich kipp gleich vom stuhl hier....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julihahn

iiiiiiiiiiiiich hab den plaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatz

----------


## Peter22

glckwunsch an alle!

kann man telefonisch heute nur erfahren, ob man an der OP1 einen platz hat oder auch an den anderen OPs?

----------


## peeter91

Glckwunsch an alle, die einen Platz bekommen haben'!   :Grinnnss!: 




> glckwunsch an alle!
> 
> kann man telefonisch heute nur erfahren, ob man an der OP1 einen platz hat oder auch an den anderen OPs?



Also mir wurden nur meine Rnge durchgegeben, keine Grenzrnge. Also geh ich mal davon aus, dass man heute das nur erfhrt, wenn man an Op1 einen Platz bekommen hat.

----------


## prot

> Oh Gott, danke, ich kanns echt no ned ganz raffen.. Ruft auch an, die sind erreichbar...


Gratuliere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Du bist sicher diejenige, die sich am meisten ber ihre Zusage freut.

Freut mich fr dich.

----------


## peeter91

> Gratuliere !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Du bist sicher diejenige, die sich am meisten ber ihre Zusage freut.
> 
> Freut mich fr dich.


Wie schauts denn bei dir aus, hast du schon angerufen?

----------


## prot

> Wie schauts denn bei dir aus, hast du schon angerufen?


Nee, rufst du an?

----------


## peeter91

> Nee, rufst du an?


Hab schon, hab aber nur Rnge erfahren (da keine Zusage), nichtmal Grenzrnge haben die rausgerckt, also kann ich noch nichts ber die Chancen sagen.

----------


## prot

> Hab schon, hab aber nur Rnge erfahren (da keine Zusage), nichtmal Grenzrnge haben die rausgerckt, also kann ich noch nichts ber die Chancen sagen.


Was muss man denen durchgeben, wenn man erfahren will, ob man eine Zusage hat?

Welche Informationen wollen die?

----------


## peeter91

> Was muss man denen durchgeben, wenn man erfahren will, ob man eine Zusage hat?
> 
> Welche Informationen wollen die?


Nur die Registrierungsnummer.

----------


## Stonie7

> Hab schon, hab aber nur Rnge erfahren (da keine Zusage), nichtmal Grenzrnge haben die rausgerckt, also kann ich noch nichts ber die Chancen sagen.


Was fuer eine Uni hattest du denn, und mit welcher DN, wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## Trianna

Wie wre es mit deiner Nummer???

Einfach anrufen, dann weit du mehr.. Nicht soviel fragen/nachdenken  :Micro:

----------


## prot

> Wie wre es mit deiner Nummer???
> 
> Einfach anrufen, dann weit du mehr.. Nicht soviel fragen/nachdenken


EDIT:

Hab grad angerufen, und da meinten sie, die htten keinen Zugriff auf die Daten.

----------


## peeter91

> Was fuer eine Uni hattest du denn, und mit welcher DN, wenn ich fragen darf?


1,5 Erlangen an OP1

----------


## Trianna

Hei ei ei...

Die, die auf der Homepage angegeben ist wre ein guter Start.. 

Alternativ: http://www.astrotv.de/astrotv/cms/de...index_old.html


 ::-stud: 

Wobei HSS dir wahrscheinlich etwas sicherer deine Zukunft vorhersagen kann  :hmmm...:

----------


## Angeletta

Mk... Ich trau mich nicht :3

----------


## Angeletta

> Hei ei ei...
> 
> Die, die auf der Homepage angegeben ist wre ein guter Start.. 
> 
> Alternativ: http://www.astrotv.de/astrotv/cms/de...index_old.html


Als Alternativ-Anrufmglichkeit zur ZVS, genau  :bhh:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## peeter91

> Mk... Ich trau mich nicht :3


Trau dich, die beien nicht !  :hmmm...:

----------


## Angeletta

JohannaB oder Nathalie knnten doch mal anrufen und hren, wie's mit 1,4 in Kln so aussieht?  ::-angel:

----------


## Stonie7

> 1,5 Erlangen an OP1


Hm und was bedeutet das jetzt? Ist es normal, dass der NC nach dem ersten Adh um mehr als 0,2 hoeher ist als im Vorjahr?

----------


## peeter91

> Hm und was bedeutet das jetzt? Ist es normal, dass der NC nach dem ersten Adh um mehr als 0,2 hoeher ist als im Vorjahr?


Ich denke bei solchen Unis wie Erlangen, die man sogar an Op6 setzen knnte schon, was mich nur skeptisch macht waren die hohen Rnge (ber 2000 in Erlangen bei mir).

----------


## Angeletta

Ich glaube, dass er mit 1,5 da nen Platz gekriegt hat.

----------


## prot

> 1,5 Erlangen an OP1


Hat die dir auch irgendwas erzhlt, wo der NC im 1.Adh in Erlangen lag oder so?

----------


## peeter91

> Hat die dir auch irgendwas erzhlt, wo der NC im 1.Adh in Erlangen lag oder so?


N, nicht mal Grenzrnge , nur meinen Rang und dass man noch nichts ber die Chancen im 2.ADH sagen kann.

----------


## Trianna

Ihr --> Telefonhrer --> Whlen --> Nummer hervorstammeln --> Schlauer sein 

 :Knuddel:

----------


## Kensington

> N, nicht mal Grenzrnge , nur meinen Rang und dass man noch nichts ber die Chancen im 2.ADH sagen kann.


Fuck, hab jetzt mega Angst. 1,5 nicht in Erlangen, ich hab 1,7 mit Dienst.

----------


## peeter91

> Ich denke bei solchen Unis wie Erlangen, die man sogar an Op6 setzen knnte schon, was mich nur skeptisch macht waren die hohen Rnge (ber 2000 in Erlangen bei mir).


Zum Vergleich: In Mnchen war ich nach dem 1.ADH im WS  ca .Rang 1200 bei Grenzrang 752.

----------


## prot

Bei mir haben sie gesagt, sie haben keinen Zugriff auf die Daten, weil grade ein Durchlauf is,......haben mir also keine Informationen gegeben.

----------


## IchHabNeMaise89

> Fuck, hab jetzt mega Angst. 1,5 nicht in Erlangen, ich hab 1,7 mit Dienst.


fr uns mit >=1,6 wird das wohl leider nix mehr dieses SS wenn ich mir das anleise. Schade, Erlangen war mit 1,6 meine letzte Hoffnung. Naja, einfach TMS probieren und Tee trinken ;)

----------


## silvertown77

> Bei mir haben sie gesagt, sie haben keinen Zugriff auf die Daten, weil grade ein Durchlauf is,......haben mir also keine Informationen gegeben.


Ging mir genauso. Hab eben angerufen. 
Na solang es nur ein Durchlauf und kein Einlauf ist....
Warten wir also weiter  :schnarch...:

----------


## Angeletta

wenn ihr alle anruft, dann ruf ich doch auch an  ::-stud: 
Sagt bescheid, wenn kein Durchlauf mehr ist (was auch immer das sein soll).

----------


## peeter91

> fr uns mit >=1,6 wird das wohl leider nix mehr dieses SS wenn ich mir das anleise. Schade, Erlangen war mit 1,6 meine letzte Hoffnung. Naja, einfach TMS probieren und Tee trinken ;)


Ich wrde da keine voreiligen Schlsse ziehen vom 1. ADH zum 2.ADH hat sich der Schnitt durchschnittlich auch um 0,1 verbessert im WS (und da sind es viele mehr Unis auf denen sich das ganze verteilt), also halte ich eine Schnittverbesserung von 0,3 im SS vom 1.ADH zum 2.ADHdurchaus fr mglich.

----------


## prot

> Ging mir genauso. Hab eben angerufen. 
> Na solang es nur ein Durchlauf und kein Einlauf ist....
> Warten wir also weiter


Rufst du heute nochmal an?

----------


## natalie d.

@angeletta

ich ruf fix nicht an! bekomm sicher keine zusage fr kln  :Traurig:

----------


## Angeletta

Mk... bestimmt :>
Und sptestens im NRV, wenn du nichts anderes angegeben hast.

----------


## prot

Jo, sagt bitte einer Bescheid, wenn dieser Durchlauf da beendet ist. Weil dann knnen die wieder auf die Daten zugreifen.

----------


## natalie d.

eben.... ich komm nicht mal ins nrw... ich wollt doch nit so bld sein und nur 1. op angeben wenn im ws 2011/12 mit dem groen anstrum zu rechnen ist! 
 :Oh nee...: 

hallo ems-test!

----------


## SimonMS

eben angerufen! Netter Mann und die Aussage, dass ich morgen nochmal anrufen solle :Nixweiss:  (14:15uhr)

----------


## Julihahn

was ist denn bei euch los ?  :Big Grin: 

und simon du hast doch eh ne zusage

1,2er und 1,1er werden auch genommen :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Glckwunsch an alle die einen Platz haben...
Und den anderen weiterhin viel viel Glck  :Smilie:

----------


## prot

Wenn 1.2 fr Mnster reichen, muss doch Erlangen mit 1.3 drin sein oder?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Wenn 1.2 fr Mnster reichen, muss doch Erlangen mit 1.3 drin sein oder?


.....1,3 langt locker fr Erlangen -.-

----------


## IchHabNeMaise89

> Wenn 1.2 fr Mnster reichen, muss doch Erlangen mit 1.3 drin sein oder?


lol -.-

----------


## natalie d.

> Wenn 1.2 fr Mnster reichen, muss doch Erlangen mit 1.3 drin sein oder?


letztes jahr war 1,7!!!!!!!!! wenn ich du wr, wrd ich mir so was von keinem stress machen...!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

> letztes jahr war 1,7!!!!!!!!! wenn ich du wr, wrd ich mir so was von keinem stress machen...!


Bin irgendwie trotzdem grad voll fertig hier  :Big Grin:

----------


## natalie d.

> Bin irgendwie trotzdem grad voll fertig hier


meinsch mia knnen heit noamal anrufen??  :Grinnnss!: 

und relax!!!  ::-winky:

----------


## prot

> meinsch mia knnen heit noamal anrufen?? 
> 
> und relax!!!


oida, i ruaf do sicha numoi on he, sonst hoit i des echt ned aus.

(ja, ich bin aus sterreich)

----------


## natalie d.

> oida, i ruaf do sicha numoi on he, sonst hoit i des echt ned aus.
> 
> (ja, ich bin aus sterreich)



haha sorry, ich hab grad was auf fb geschrieben ud fall dann automatisch in den dialekt hinein  :Blush:

----------


## prot

Hab grad nochmal angerufen, und ...


Ich hab meinen Platz in Erlangen  :Smilie:

----------


## Palimpalim

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Ich habs mir so fr uns gewnscht und so wies aussieht hats bei vielen geklappt.  ::-dance:  :Knuddel:  ::-dance:

----------


## natalie d.

welcher nummer?? ich komm nicht durch!!!!!!

----------


## prot

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Ich habs mir so fr uns gewnscht und so wies aussieht hats bei vielen geklappt.


Vielen Dank!!!

 ::-dance:  :Knuddel:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  :Knuddel: 

Gott sei Dank, ...diese Erleichterung tut gut.

Allen anderen noch viel Glck!!!!

----------


## prot

> welcher nummer?? ich komm nicht durch!!!!!!


Ich hab die ganz allgemeine Nummer genommen,..bei den anderen bin ich auch nie durchgekommen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Ich hab die ganz allgemeine Nummer genommen,..bei den anderen bin ich auch nie durchgekommen.


Erlangen ist cool  :Big Grin:  Freut mich total fr dich

----------


## prot

> Erlangen ist cool  Freut mich total fr dich


Danke  :Big Grin: 

Ich freu mich auch schon total auf Erlangen.

----------


## Med89

> Danke 
> 
> Ich freu mich auch schon total auf Erlangen.


Hallo!

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
Wenn man fragen darf, mit welcher Durchschnittsnote hast dus geschafft?

MfG

----------


## Palimpalim

Wahnsinn, ich zitter immer noch am ganzen Krper und das Handy steht auch nicht mehr still... Wenn morgen dann der Bescheid in Daisy ist kann ich abe erst feiern...

EDIT: Kann man seinen TMS-Platz eig. verschenken, an jemanden, der ihn jetzt noch machen mchte, oder verfllt der dann???

----------


## Angeletta

Ihr werdet dann in einem Fach von meinem Onkel vorgelesen bekommen  :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

> Hallo!
> 
> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
> Wenn man fragen darf, mit welcher Durchschnittsnote hast dus geschafft?
> 
> MfG


Vielen Dank.

Ich hab 1.3

----------


## catgamer

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die heute ihre Zulassungen erhalten haben, es ist ein tolles Studium und unheimlich interessant. (meistens jedenfalls)

Also nochmal Glckwunsch und allen die noch Hoffen und Bangen viel Glck in den nchsten Tagen und Wochen auf das es mit der Zulassung klappt.

----------


## Akanzo

Hat zufllig jemand mit Wrzburg an 1. OP angerufen?

----------


## prot

> Wahnsinn, ich zitter immer noch am ganzen Krper und das Handy steht auch nicht mehr still... Wenn morgen dann der Bescheid in Daisy ist kann ich abe erst feiern...
> 
> EDIT: Kann man seinen TMS-Platz eig. verschenken, an jemanden, der ihn jetzt noch machen mchte, oder verfllt der dann???


 :Top:  - viel Spa an deiner Wunschuni

Mir wurde dann auch noch gesagt, dass die Bescheide morgen online sein werden, deshalb wird das wohl auch wirklich so sein.

----------


## Jumper2010

das wird wohl wieder nichts.......

DN ( mit TMS )    1,7......

Kann mich bitte jemand vom Gegenteil berzeugen :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## peeter91

> Hab grad nochmal angerufen, und ...
> 
> 
> Ich hab meinen Platz in Erlangen



Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

Aber wenn du mit 1,3 nicht im 1.ADH genommen worden wrst, htt ich echt zu zweifeln angefangen, ob mit 1,5 in Erlangen im 2.ADH berhaupt eine Chance besteht.

----------


## Novum

> - viel Spa an deiner Wunschuni
> 
> Mir wurde dann auch noch gesagt, dass die Bescheide morgen online sein werden, deshalb wird das wohl auch wirklich so sein.


Glckwunsch! Mir war das von vornherein klar, dass du mit dem NC direkt einen Platz in Erlangen bekommst.

Lass nochmal schon die Sau raus ;)

Liebe Gre

Edit: Aus Eigeninteresse: Irgendwer mit Mainz als 1. OP angerufen?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
> 
> Aber wenn du mit 1,3 nicht im 1.ADH genommen worden wrst, htt ich echt zu zweifeln angefangen, ob mit 1,5 in Erlangen im 2.ADH berhaupt eine Chance besteht.


Bist du mit 1,5 nicht drin gewesen?

----------


## peeter91

> Bist du mit 1,5 nicht drin gewesen?


Ne, leider nicht.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ne, leider nicht.



Oh man, aber da werden noch so viele Pltze frei, also 1,5 langt bestimmt :Top:

----------


## peeter91

> Oh man, aber da werden noch so viele Pltze frei, also 1,5 langt bestimmt


Hoff ich mal, aber der Rang (war im 2000er Bereich) hat sich nicht gut angehrt.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Hoff ich mal, aber der Rang (war im 2000er Bereich) hat sich nicht gut angehrt.


Das sagt in de ersten Stufe aber nicht viel aus...

Haste Wrzburg oder Gieen auch noch dabei???

----------


## peeter91

> Das sagt in de ersten Stufe aber nicht viel aus...
> 
> Haste Wrzburg oder Gieen auch noch dabei???


Ja und Mainz.

----------


## prot

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
> 
> Aber wenn du mit 1,3 nicht im 1.ADH genommen worden wrst, htt ich echt zu zweifeln angefangen, ob mit 1,5 in Erlangen im 2.ADH berhaupt eine Chance besteht.


Vielen Dank!
Ich denke schon, dass du im 2.Adh drin bist, ...denn es gibt bestimmt unendlich viele, die Erlangen an OP4-6 haben, und dann an der OP2-3 genommen werden. Von daher denke ich schon, dass Erlangen klappt.




> Glckwunsch! Mir war das von vornherein klar, dass du mit dem NC direkt einen Platz in Erlangen bekommst.
> 
> Lass nochmal schon die Sau raus ;)
> 
> Liebe Gre
> 
> Edit: Aus Eigeninteresse: Irgendwer mit Mainz als 1. OP angerufen?


Vielen Dank!
Am Anfang dachte ich mir, ich warte, bis der Bescheid online ist. Aber nachdem einige hier schon die vorzeitige Zulassung per Telefon erhalten haben, musste ich auch unbedingt anrufen.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Vielen Dank!
> Ich denke schon, dass du im 2.Adh drin bist, ...denn es gibt bestimmt unendlich viele, die Erlangen an OP4-6 haben, und dann an der OP2-3 genommen werden. Von daher denke ich schon, dass Erlangen klappt.
> 
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank!
> Am Anfang dachte ich mir, ich warte, bis der Bescheid online ist. Aber nachdem einige hier schon die vorzeitige Zulassung per Telefon erhalten haben, musste ich auch unbedingt anrufen.


Hehe, geteilte Freude ist halt doch doppelte und vor allem schnste Freude  :Grinnnss!:  Nochmal Glckwunsch an alle die es gepackt haben :Party:

----------


## JohannaB

Verdammt!! Da war ich doch glatt in einer Pflichtveranstaltung in der Uni als ihr am Telefon hingt! Wie soll ich denn jetzt noch zur Ruhe kommen und schlafen knnen?!?
Aber Palimpalim, dass du mit 1,2 einen Platz in Tbingen hast macht Hoffnung!! Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann im April!!  :Top:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Verdammt!! Da war ich doch glatt in einer Pflichtveranstaltung in der Uni als ihr am Telefon hingt! Wie soll ich denn jetzt noch zur Ruhe kommen und schlafen knnen?!?
> Aber Palimpalim, dass du mit 1,2 einen Platz in Tbingen hast macht Hoffnung!! Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann im April!!


So, dann drck ich allen neugierigen MLern, die heute anrufen, gaaaanz fest die Daumen  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  8.00 gehts los :Party:  Bescheide sind leider noch nicht da...

----------


## JohannaB

> So, dann drck ich allen neugierigen MLern, die heute anrufen, gaaaanz fest die Daumen  8.00 gehts los Bescheide sind leider noch nicht da...


Noch 27 Min...  :Woow:  Bin mega nervs  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## meleno

bin gespannt wie die nette frau meine absage fr mnster formuliert...!

----------


## natalie d.

> bin gespannt wie die nette frau meine absage fr mnster formuliert...!


da bin ich auch schon mal gespannt  :Keks:

----------


## meleno

die wwu mnster hat gestern schon mails an die bewerber geschickt die genommen wurden...und wer hat natrlich keine  bekommen?

----------


## Kensington

> die wwu mnster hat gestern schon mails an die bewerber geschickt die genommen wurden...und wer hat natrlich keine  bekommen?


 Ich drck' dir trotzdem ganz fest die Daumen. Hast du nur M oder noch andere Ops?

----------


## natalie d.

was hast du denn fr einen schnitt? 
auerdem gibts ja auch noch das 2. adh!  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## ECZACI

kann man um punkt 08.00 seinen bescheid online einsehen ?

----------


## meleno

1,2
bin wohl eine von den doofs die dann nicht mit reingelost wurden...wei schon von leuten mit 1,2 die in mnster genommen wurden...



EDIT: jemand von euch schon durchgekommen???

----------


## ECZACI

hat jmd schon seinen bescheid gesehen ?

----------


## laduda

> 1,2
> bin wohl eine von den doofs die dann nicht mit reingelost wurden...wei schon von leuten mit 1,2 die in mnster genommen wurden...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: jemand von euch schon durchgekommen???


Ich habe gerade eine mail bekommen  :Frown:  Gttingen und Gieen geben ihre Ergebnisse erst zum 2. AdH bekannt... aber bei meinen Rngen glaube ich ehh nicht, dass das noch was bei mir wird  :Frown: ((

----------


## Palimpalim

> kann man um punkt 08.00 seinen bescheid online einsehen ?


Ne, meiner is auch noch nicht da, kann evtl. auch Nachmittag werden, denke ich :Party:

----------


## Kensington

> Ich habe gerade eine mail bekommen  Gttingen und Gieen geben ihre Ergebnisse erst zum 2. AdH bekannt... aber bei meinen Rngen glaube ich ehh nicht, dass das noch was bei mir wird ((


Note?Rnge?

----------


## laduda

> Note?Rnge?


1,6 Kln 805
1,6 Mainz 971
1,6 Erl.-Nrnberg 931
1,4 Wrzburg 867

----------


## natalie d.

> 1,6 Kln 805
> 1,6 Mainz 971
> 1,6 Erl.-Nrnberg 931
> 1,4 Wrzburg 867


naja erlangen kann schon sein, dass es da noch was wird....! 

wann hast du die e-mail geschrieben, heute in der frh?

----------


## Kensington

> 1,6 Kln 805
> 1,6 Mainz 971
> 1,6 Erl.-Nrnberg 931
> 1,4 Wrzburg 867


 Ohne Grenzrnge ist das bisschen bld  :Top:

----------


## Kensington

> naja erlangen kann schon sein, dass es da noch was wird....! 
> 
> wann hast du die e-mail geschrieben, heute in der frh?


Oder vll in W.

----------


## laduda

> naja erlangen kann schon sein, dass es da noch was wird....! 
> 
> wann hast du die e-mail geschrieben, heute in der frh?


Nee gestern Abend um 22 Uhr.

----------


## laduda

> Ohne Grenzrnge ist das bisschen bld


Ja... aber meine Rnge zum WS sahen viel besser aus und da habe ich auch keinen Studienplatz bekommen... 
Es wundert mich voll, dass ich bei Kln einen besseren Rang habe als bei Wrzburg...

----------


## prot

> Ich denke bei solchen Unis wie Erlangen, die man sogar an Op6 setzen knnte schon, was mich nur skeptisch macht waren die hohen Rnge (ber 2000 in Erlangen bei mir).





> 1,6 Kln 805
> 1,6 Mainz 971
> 1,6 Erl.-Nrnberg 931
> 1,4 Wrzburg 867


Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht? Wie kann peeter91 dann mit 1.5 auf einem Rang >2000 liegen?

----------


## laduda

> Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht? Wie kann peeter91 dann mit 1.5 auf einem Rang >2000 liegen?


Das kann ich nicht sagen... entweder hat sich sein ZVS mitarbeiter vertahn oder meiner. Ich habe die werte direkt aus der Mail kopiert also kann es auch kein Tipp fehler sein. Hoffen wir mal, dass meine Mail richtig ist, dass wre fr ihn und mich besser ^^

----------


## meleno

die machen eh nur komische sachen da.
voll oft machen die zahlen bei denen einfach keinen sinn..

----------


## prot

> Das kann ich nicht sagen... entweder hat sich sein ZVS mitarbeiter vertahn oder meiner. Ich habe die werte direkt aus der Mail kopiert also kann es auch kein Tipp fehler sein. Hoffen wir mal, dass meine Mail richtig ist, dass wre fr ihn und mich besser ^^


Ja, hoffentlich.

Wahrscheinlich sind eh deine richtig.

----------


## laduda

> Ja, hoffentlich.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich sind eh deine richtig.


>2000 bei 1,5 wre schon etwas komisch...

----------


## silvertown77

Was eine Grtze!

Weil Gieen sich ja bekanntermaen mal schn noch ein Kriterium whrend des laufenden Verfahrens aus den Rippen punktiert hat, bekommen alle die sich fr Gieen beworben haben erst zum 23.3 den Bescheid. Die bekommen ihr eigenes Durcheinander nicht in der Griff (lt. HSS).
Da knnte man echt brechen gehen wenn man so hrt.
Hab eben da angerufen (HSS).

----------


## laduda

So... nach der ganzen Aufregung bin ich jetzt genau so schlau wie vorher :/... ich geh jetzt mal schn frhstcken und wnsche euch allen noch ganz viel Glck ^^ Und danke fr die Aufmunterungen  ::-winky:

----------


## meleno

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich so ein PECH haben kann??

ich knnte in berlin lngst auf wohnungssuche sein, denn da wre ich locker drin gewesen. dummerweise habe ich mich damals fr mnster als OP1 entschieden und wurde nicht genommen. nicht unter den ausgelosten 1,2ern...

die komische frau am telefon meinte noch so "hhhmmmmm 1,2 also da sollten sie noch nicht in mainz auf wohnungssuche gehen (meine einzige alternative, als OP2), das ist auch berhaupt nicht sicher"

EDIT: braucht jemand ein wg zimmer in mnster? hab jetzt eins abzugeben in meiner traumwg wo ich nicht einziehen kann...

----------


## Unamay

Ich hab keinen Platz. Die Enttschung steht mir ins Gesicht geschrieben. 

Aber die Mitarbeiterin war nett. Hab von Ihr ein paar Rnge bekommen. Naja Gieen und Gttingen brauch ich ja nix zu sagen.

Also....

1.OP Tbingen mit 1,3 auf Rang 162
2.OP Mainz mit 1,4 auf Rang 243
3.OP Gttingen mit 1,6
4.OP Erlangen mit 1,6
5. OP Wrzburg mit 1,4
6. OP Gieen mit 1,4

Leider wei ich nur Tbingen und Mainz, die Rnge. Aber die Mitarbeiterin meinte nochmal ausdrcklich, solange man die Grenzrnge nicht hat, sagen die eigenen Rnge rein garnix aus.

LG und Herzlichen Glcklwunsch an die jenigen die es geschafft haben.

----------


## JohannaB

Ich habe meinen Bescheid online!!! Palimpalim, wir sehen uns!!!  :Party:

----------


## Palimpalim

Kanns echt ned glauben, dass das so angezogen hat... Hab nochmal bei hss angerufen, um sicher zu sein:
Mein Rang: 82 Grenzrang 91/92 (wei ich nimmer ganz genau)

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich habe meinen Bescheid online!!! Palimpalim, wir sehen uns!!!



SUUUUUPPPPIIIII

Edit: MEINER AUCH!!!!!

----------


## Palimpalim

Freu mich schon sooo auf die Einfhrungstage... Das wird genial... Haste schon ne Wohnung???

----------


## JohannaB

Nee, noch nicht... Kanns auch noch nciht richtig glauben... Habe den Bescheid erstmal ausgedruckt, nicht dass der nachher pltzlich wieder weg ist ;) Wie geil das ist!!
Freu mich auch schon mega!! TOP!!

----------


## Julihahn

@ meleno :


zum 2. adh werden noch ca10 pltze vergeben, hast du mal nach deinem rang gefragt und was der grenzrang ist ?

----------


## Chelsea

> Nee, noch nicht... Kanns auch noch nciht richtig glauben... Habe den Bescheid erstmal ausgedruckt, nicht dass der nachher pltzlich wieder weg ist ;) Wie geil das ist!!
> Freu mich auch schon mega!! TOP!!


Geht mir genauso.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Geht mir genauso.



Wah, hab hier grad keinen Drucker... Muss Mami in der Arbeit machen  ::-winky:  :peng:  :Woow:

----------


## natalie d.

> @ meleno :
> 
> 
> zum 2. adh werden noch ca10 pltze vergeben, hast du mal nach deinem rang gefragt und was der grenzrang ist ?


nur in mnster od jede uni?!

----------


## langewartezeit

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die einen Platz bekommen haben- und viel Glck all denen, die jetzt knapp gescheitert sind, fr das 2te ADH  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Julihahn

> nur in mnster od jede uni?!



mnster / berlin denke ich mal... also alle op1 unis..

zum ws war der grenzrang meine ich 9 in mnster wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hab.

an den anderen knnen das auch gerne mal 2 oder 300 sein.

----------


## Novum

> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich so ein PECH haben kann??
> 
> ich knnte in berlin lngst auf wohnungssuche sein, denn da wre ich locker drin gewesen. dummerweise habe ich mich damals fr mnster als OP1 entschieden und wurde nicht genommen. nicht unter den ausgelosten 1,2ern...
> 
> die komische frau am telefon meinte noch so "hhhmmmmm 1,2 also da sollten sie noch nicht in mainz auf wohnungssuche gehen (meine einzige alternative, als OP2), das ist auch berhaupt nicht sicher"
> 
> EDIT: braucht jemand ein wg zimmer in mnster? hab jetzt eins abzugeben in meiner traumwg wo ich nicht einziehen kann...


Mit 1,2 in Mainz nicht sicher? Das ist grad nicht dein Ernst oder??

----------


## Palimpalim

> mnster / berlin denke ich mal... also alle op1 unis..
> 
> zum ws war der grenzrang meine ich 9 in mnster wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hab.
> 
> an den anderen knnen das auch gerne mal 2 oder 300 sein.


Tbingen als OP1-Uni hatte Grenzrang 92

----------


## Julihahn

Dann verstehe 92 Leute nicht, die ihre Wunschuni bekommen und es sausen lassen.

Wie gro ist die Semestergre ? Bei Mnster sinds ca 125

----------


## Palimpalim

H? Grenzrang bedeutet doch nur, bis wie weit zugelassen wurde, also denke ich 92 Leute im AdH 1

----------


## Kensington

> H? Grenzrang bedeutet doch nur, bis wie weit zugelassen wurde, also denke ich 92 Leute im AdH 1


Wann haben die denn die anderen Grenzrnge?
Man rafft mal wieder garnichts bei diesem System- Das ist so undurchsichtig.

----------


## Julihahn

Achsooo^^ Also wenn im 2. Adh Mnster im WS Grenzrang 9 stand, sind im 2 Adh 9 Leute reingekommen.

Aber was wolltest du mir dann mit den 92 als Grenzrang sagen ?^^

----------


## Elphi

Wer das AdH-Verfahren letztes Wintersemester mitverfolgt hat, wird sich noch daran erinnern knnen, dass im 2. AdH nur noch sehr wenige Pltze vergeben wurden, da man beim 1. AdH schon berbucht hat!

Somit laufen die Chancen auf einen Studienplatz im 2. AdH bei OP1 Unis gegen null und an den anderen Unis: kommt darauf an: bei einigen wird's auch nicht mehr viele Pltze geben und bei anderen wird es noch deutlich mehrere geben!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Achsooo^^ Also wenn im 2. Adh Mnster im WS Grenzrang 9 stand, sind im 2 Adh 9 Leute reingekommen.
> 
> Aber was wolltest du mir dann mit den 92 als Grenzrang sagen ?^^


Hab ich nur bei der zvs rausgekitzelt  :hmmm...:  Und genau, im AdH2 sind die Grenzrnge dann kleiner bei op1 unis

----------


## Julihahn

> Wer das AdH-Verfahren letztes Wintersemester mitverfolgt hat, wird sich noch daran erinnern knnen, dass im 2. AdH nur noch sehr wenige Pltze vergeben wurden, da man beim 1. AdH schon berbucht hat!
> 
> Somit laufen die Chancen auf einen Studienplatz im 2. AdH bei OP1 Unis gegen null und an den anderen Unis: kommt darauf an: bei einigen wird's auch nicht mehr viele Pltze geben und bei anderen wird es noch deutlich mehrere geben!


Ich wei zwar nicht was das mit berbuchung zu tun hat, aber es liegt doch schlicht und einfach daran, dass alle Pltze in Mnster zum 1. Adh vergeben werden. Und man ist ja auch schn doof, den dann nicht anzunehmen, verbessern kann man sich ja nicht mehr. Das quasi nicht existierende 2. Adh resultiert ja daraus, dass diese Uni bereits Wunschuni ist und deswegen jeder Platz angenommen wird ( fast ), und nicht weil berbucht wurde. Das ber buchen fhrt lediglich dazu, dass wenn zb 8 Leute absagen, dann nur 4 Pltze freiwrden. Das hat aber nicht damit zu tun, dass zuvor erstmal nur so wenige ihren Platz nicht annehmen.

----------


## KaKa

Glckwunsch an alle, die einen Platz bekommen haben  :Top: 

Ich muss leider noch warten ... wurde mit 1,4 in Kln, Mainz und Wrzburg NICHT genommen!
Nur zu Info, der letzte in Kln hatte 1,3, in Mainz 1,4 mit 1WS und Dienst, und in Wrzburg 1,4 ebenfalls mit 1WS und Dienst ... ob das noch was wird mit dem Studienplatz????

Lg KaKa

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich wei zwar nicht was das mit berbuchung zu tun hat, aber es liegt doch schlicht und einfach daran, dass alle Pltze in Mnster zum 1. Adh vergeben werden. Und man ist ja auch schn doof, den dann nicht anzunehmen, verbessern kann man sich ja nicht mehr. Das quasi nicht existierende 2. Adh resultiert ja daraus, dass diese Uni bereits Wunschuni ist und deswegen jeder Platz angenommen wird ( fast ), und nicht weil berbucht wurde. Das ber buchen fhrt lediglich dazu, dass wenn zb 8 Leute absagen, dann nur 4 Pltze freiwrden. Das hat aber nicht damit zu tun, dass zuvor erstmal nur so wenige ihren Platz nicht annehmen.


Soeit ich wei berbuchen op1 unis kaum, das bezieht sich mehr auf Gieen, Erlangen etc.

----------


## Julihahn

Ich wei schonmal von mindestens 2 Pltzen die in Kln freiwerden xD

Ne im Ernst, du httest ja hchstens was von deiner OP1 erfahren. Oder weit du schon die Rnge deiner Unis ? Denn wenn nicht knntest du ja in Mainz einen Platz haben, die Zulassung wird dir aber erst am 23. geschickt weil Mainz nicht deine OP1 ist

----------


## Elphi

Mainz ging SICHER bis 1,4??? Hier hat schon jemand heute morgen verkndet, er sei in Mainz mit 1,2 (als OP2 ) nicht drin?

----------


## Julihahn

> Soeit ich wei berbuchen op1 unis kaum, das bezieht sich mehr auf Gieen, Erlangen etc.


Mnster berbucht mit 22- 30 Pltzen.

----------


## Novum

> Glckwunsch an alle, die einen Platz bekommen haben 
> 
> Ich muss leider noch warten ... wurde mit 1,4 in Kln, Mainz und Wrzburg NICHT genommen!
> Nur zu Info, der letzte in Kln hatte 1,3, in Mainz 1,4 mit 1WS und Dienst, und in Wrzburg 1,4 ebenfalls mit 1WS und Dienst ... ob das noch was wird mit dem Studienplatz????
> 
> Lg KaKa


Dann muss ich Mainz ja noch nicht begraben mit 1,5 + 1WS + Dienst. Wird aber immer unwahrscheinlicher...was fr eine Qual ^^

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich wei schonmal von mindestens 2 Pltzen die in Kln freiwerden xD
> 
> Ne im Ernst, du httest ja hchstens was von deiner OP1 erfahren. Oder weit du schon die Rnge deiner Unis ? Denn wenn nicht knntest du ja in Mainz einen Platz haben, die Zulassung wird dir aber erst am 23. geschickt weil Mainz nicht deine OP1 ist


Also ich htte dann einen festen Platz in W gehabt, der wird jetzt frei :Top:

----------


## prot

> Mainz ging SICHER bis 1,4??? Hier hat schon jemand heute morgen verkndet, er sei in Mainz mit 1,2 (als OP2 ) nicht drin?


Im 1.AdH wird ja nur die OP1 bercksichtigt.

----------


## KaKa

Ich habe angerufen  :hmmm...:  Und bei keiner Uni bin ich dabei und Kln ist ziemlich aussichtslos ... denn mein Rang ist 126 und der Grenzrang ist 92 ... was ist denn dieses SoSe los? Verrckte Sache ...

----------


## Palimpalim

> Im 1.AdH wird ja nur die OP1 bercksichtigt.


Man kann aber nachfragen, ob man wo anders zugelassen wre...

----------


## Julihahn

> Ich habe angerufen  Und bei keiner Uni bin ich dabei und Kln ist ziemlich aussichtslos ... denn mein Rang ist 126 und der Grenzrang ist 92 ... was ist denn dieses SoSe los? Verrckte Sache ...


Diesen Sommer kommen die ganzen 6monatigen Zivis ;)

----------


## Elphi

> Im 1.AdH wird ja nur die OP1 bercksichtigt.


Das ist mir klar, ABER dann sagen die bei der ZVS doch immer, dass es dann fr Uni X im 2. AdH reichen wird, da man dort schon vorausgewhlt ist...und nicht, dass das da auch noch so gaaar nicht sicher sei, wie der eine Bewerber das heute morgen meinte...

----------


## prot

> Man kann aber nachfragen, ob man wo anders zugelassen wre...


Ja, ich glaube das hat er aber nicht gemacht. Die Dame meinte nur, er solle sich mit 1.2 in Mainz noch nicht fr eine Wohnung umsehen, was allerdings absurd ist, denn annscheinend sind die 1.2er ja alle zugelassen.

Verwirrend...

----------


## Julihahn

> Ich habe angerufen  Und bei keiner Uni bin ich dabei und Kln ist ziemlich aussichtslos ... denn mein Rang ist 126 und der Grenzrang ist 92 ... was ist denn dieses SoSe los? Verrckte Sache ...


Jetzt mal zur Sache : Was bedeutet 92 ? 

heisst das 92 von denen dievor ihm waren haben an ihrer op1 zulassungen bekommen und fallen deswegen raus ? das meine ich nmlich.

----------


## KaKa

Leute, Leute ... vielleicht meinte die gute Dame ja auch, dass er mit 1,2 noch gute Chancen hat bei seiner OP1 genommen zu werden, und das er sich deswegen nicht den Stress machen muss in einer andere Stadt wie bekloppt zu suchen ... :hmmm...:

----------


## KaKa

> Jetzt mal zur Sache : Was bedeutet 92 ? 
> 
> heisst das 92 von denen dievor ihm waren haben an ihrer op1 zulassungen bekommen und fallen deswegen raus ? das meine ich nmlich.


Das bezieht sich ja nur auf Kln, fr die anderen unis habe ich keine Grenzrnge bekommen, weil das ein bissl komplizierter wegen Dienst und WS ist!

Aber ich denke mal, es bedeutet, dass 92 jung elitre Menschen, die sich jetzt einen Ast abfreuen  :Grinnnss!: , heute eine Zusage fr Kln bekommen haben und dass jetzt noch 34 andere vor mir sind ... und wo bitte springen schon 34 Leute ab?

----------


## KaKa

mist, ich habe hier total den Mist verkndet ... ich meinte dass in Wrzburg der NC bei 1,3 plus 1WS und Dienst liegt ...

----------


## Julihahn

ey das luft doch ?

34 werden doch wohl abspringen, kln ist keine op1 uni! also mein kumpel und ich geben unsere pltze schonmal ab^^und ich denke es werden ziemlich viele die jetzt in mnster oder berlin genommen worden sind sich noch als notlsung in zb kln beworben haben. 34 rnge ist doch gut.


@ palimpalim : du hast vollkommen recht, es bedeutet dass 92 leute im 1.adh genommen wurden. das bedeutet aber dass kln nicht bergebucht hat, 2010 waren es ber 100 zulassungen im adh

----------


## KaKa

Ihr werdet doch berhaupt nicht mehr mitgerechnet wenn ihr heute einen Platz bekommen habt, oder? Es springen nur Leute ab, wenn sie am 23. Mrz doch noch an ihrer 1OP oder allgemein hheren OP als Kln genommen werden und den Platz nicht mehr brauchen!

----------


## Kensington

> mist, ich habe hier total den Mist verkndet ... ich meinte dass in Wrzburg der NC bei 1,3 plus 1WS und Dienst liegt ...


omg. das fllt ja jetzt nie mehr auf 1,5. wah ich kotze

----------


## Julihahn

> Ihr werdet doch berhaupt nicht mehr mitgerechnet wenn ihr heute einen Platz bekommen habt, oder? Es springen nur Leute ab, wenn sie am 23. Mrz doch noch an ihrer 1OP oder allgemein hheren OP als Kln genommen werden und den Platz nicht mehr brauchen!


Ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber bis jetzt dachte ich immer es 1. Adh Leute sind da noch mit drin was die extrem niedrigen DN's erklren wrde.

----------


## KaKa

> Ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber bis jetzt dachte ich immer es 1. Adh Leute sind da noch mit drin was die extrem niedrigen DN's erklren wrde.


oh nein oh nein, ich mchte dich nicht belehren ... ich hoffe gerade, dass du Recht hast  :hmmm...:

----------


## Julihahn

Dann hoffe ich mit dir ;)

----------


## Trianna

Und derjenige, der die Info bekommen hat, dass er sich in Mainz (mit 1,2) noch nicht umschauen soll, liegt nur an der Verbesserungsmglichkeit an der OP 1. Mit 1,2 ist er in Mainz sicher drin...

----------


## Julihahn

wenn ihr jetzt alle noch dass "er"  von meleno in "sie" verwandelt liegt ihr richtig

----------


## Trianna

Der User...

----------


## Julihahn

> Der User...


Ich meinte auch nicht nur dich :P

----------


## Palimpalim

Wuah, jetzt hab ich Gnsehaut... Wr dann wohl doch ned in W genommen worden.

----------


## meleno

> Mit 1,2 in Mainz nicht sicher? Das ist grad nicht dein Ernst oder??


ja keine ahnung das meinte die halt. suchen sie sich keine wohnung das ist nicht sicher.
keine ahnung ob sie das nur machte, um sich selber zu versichern. habe mir nmlich ihren namen gemerkt ;)

jemand anders von der zvs sagte mir jetzt mit 1,2 ist mainz zu 99% sicher

----------


## Elphi

> ja keine ahnung das meinte die halt. suchen sie sich keine wohnung das ist nicht sicher.
> keine ahnung ob sie das nur machte, um sich selber zu versichern. habe mir nmlich ihren namen gemerkt ;)
> 
> jemand anders von der zvs sagte mir jetzt mit 1,2 ist mainz zu 99% sicher


Mainz ging bis 1,4 mit Dienst! Mit 1,2 biste zu 100 (!) Prozent drin ! da es nicht deine op1 ist, ist es eben aber erst am 23. sicher, da du dann den platz kriegst!

----------


## Kensington

:kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :Wand:

----------


## Palimpalim

> ja keine ahnung das meinte die halt. suchen sie sich keine wohnung das ist nicht sicher.
> keine ahnung ob sie das nur machte, um sich selber zu versichern. habe mir nmlich ihren namen gemerkt ;)
> 
> jemand anders von der zvs sagte mir jetzt mit 1,2 ist mainz zu 99% sicher


Ich wrd nochmal anrufen und mir den Grenzrang + eigenen Rang nennen lassen. Wenn du nur 1 - 3 drber bist, kann Mnster auch noch klappen

----------


## meleno

> wenn ihr jetzt alle noch dass "er"  von meleno in "sie" verwandelt liegt ihr richtig


hahahahha danke julian  :Big Grin: 
ich hole grad die 290340234 seiten in diesem thread aus den letzten 2 stunden auf und dachte jedesmal so "ich bin doch ein mdchen"  :Smilie: 

also diese frau am telefon meinte halt, als ich vllig fertig war
"moment mal (...sie guckt irgendwas nach).... HHMMMM (ein langes hmm wirklich!).... eins komma zwei... also sie werden zugelassen, aber halt noch nicht
zu diesem zeitpunkt. also in mnster haben sie die mglichkeit nachzurcken wenn jemand wegen eines dienstes nicht annimmt. und mainz naja also das wird sich zeigen am 23. sie sollten sich noch keine wohnung in mainz suchen."

keine ahnung, die alte hat mich voll verwirrt. weil er nimmt zum sose schon seinen platz in mnster nicht an? die meinte dann auf meine frage hin schon, dass es TOTAL unwahrscheinlich ist.
vermutlich meinte sie dass ich nachrcken kann und deswegen nicht sicher von mainz ausgehen soll aber sie hat mir nichts gesagt von meinem rang oder irgendwelche grenzrngen.
ich war auch einfach nur vllig daneben und berfordert und konnte keine fragen stellen in dem moment

bhbhbh

rufe jetzt gleich nochmal an und frage, ist grad keiner erreichbar.
mama wird sich ber meine handyrechnung freuen haben zzt kein festnetz und ich muss immer von daaus anrufen  :Big Grin:  gut dass NOCH mama die rechnung zahlt ;)


pppfff ok. streichen wir den gedanken "nachrcken"
mein Rang: 116
Grenzrang: 101
Note halt 1,2

----------


## pottmed

ach 15 Pltze weg ist nicht so viel.... und auerdem, freu dich ber Mainz, denn das ist safe  :Party:

----------


## meleno

ja mainz ist auch voll ok, aber es ist einfach was anderes.
alleine von der uni und dem studium her sagt ms mir viel mehr zu...und mainz ist einfach noch teuerer als ms.

das tollste an mainz im vergleich zu mnster ist dass es dort wenigstens den rhein und den main gibt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Palimpalim

Also letztes SS htt ich bei 15 schon gemeint, dass es noch klappt, aber etz mssen die Jungs ja keinen Zivi/Dienst mehr machen...

----------


## meleno

> Also letztes SS htt ich bei 15 schon gemeint, dass es noch klappt, aber etz mssen die Jungs ja keinen Zivi/Dienst mehr machen...


eben...

----------


## laduda

> eben...


Ich war letztes WS auch genau 15 Pltze von Grenzrang weg und habe trotzdem keinen Platz bekommen  :Frown: ... Aber ich hoffe, dass es bei dir anders luft.

----------


## Angeletta

Eben die Zusage bekommen: Willkommen in Kln  :Party: 
Hatte 1,3. Sonst noch wer?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DerJP

hi,

hab vorhin bei der zvs angerufen. bin bei meiner op 2 wrzburg mit gew. dn 1,2 drin, in op 1 tbingen aber mit 1,4 auf rang 280. grenzrang konnten sie mir nicht sagen.
ich denke, ich kann mich bei der organisation doch voll auf wrzburg konzentrieren, oder was meint ihr?

noch ne frage: nhe zum wohnort spielt doch im adh definitiv keine rolle, oder? war mir da eigendlich ganz sicher. aber immer wieder hr ich leute, die das behaupten ->scheinwissen? ist doch nur bei den anderenquoten relevant...?

Gru und glckwunsch an alle die schon nen platz haben und viel geduld an alle die bis zum 23. warten mssen.

----------


## peeter91

> Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht? Wie kann peeter91 dann mit 1.5 auf einem Rang >2000 liegen?


Keine Ahnung hab mich bei den Werten auch gewundert, ich denke die hat was Falsches abgelesen. 




> mist, ich habe hier total den Mist verkndet ... ich meinte dass in Wrzburg der NC bei 1,3 plus 1WS und Dienst liegt ...


Htt mich auch gewundert, hab bei mir nmlich fr Wrzburg mit Bonus 1,3 ausgerechnet. Aber mich rgert immer noch die schlechte Beratung bei hochschulstart, hab nmlich gefragt gehabt, nachdem sicher war,dass ich im WS kein Platz bekomme, ob die Wartezeit im ADH im SS an irgendeiner Uni eine Rolle spielt (sonst htt ich nie ein Studiunm begonnen) und da wurde mir gesagt "nein".

----------


## DancingDays

jaaa  :Big Grin:  ich hab auch angerufen und ich hab (natrlich wie immer unter vorbehalt ;)) mnster sicher  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  jetzt ist halt nur noch die frage ob ich doch nach gttingen kann aber ich kann auf jeden fall studieren  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ich freu mich so!

----------


## Palimpalim

> jaaa  ich hab auch angerufen und ich hab (natrlich wie immer unter vorbehalt ;)) mnster sicher  jetzt ist halt nur noch die frage ob ich doch nach gttingen kann aber ich kann auf jeden fall studieren  ich freu mich so!


H? Hatte Mnster nicht OP1???

----------


## peeter91

> H? Hatte Mnster nicht OP1???


Vielleicht ist ein Tausch von Mnster nach Gttingen gemeint.

----------


## Trianna

Zahnmed?

----------


## peeter91

Weiss eigentlich jemand, wann die Ablehnungsbescheide online sind?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Weiss eigentlich jemand, wann die Ablehnungsbescheide online sind?


Gibts keine  :hmmm...:  Erst nach dem 2. AdH

----------


## prot

> Hallo!
> 
> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
> Wenn man fragen darf, mit welcher Durchschnittsnote hast dus geschafft?
> 
> MfG


Bist auch in Erlangen dabei oder?

Hab grad deine Abstimmung im anderen Thread gesehen.

Wenn es so ist, ...herzlichen Glckwunsch.

Und an alle anderen auch!

----------


## DancingDays

oh, sorry ja geht um zahnmedizin und da ist die OP egal  :Smilie:  hatte ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben.

----------


## peeter91

So hab noch mal bei hochschulstart angerufen, der Mitarbeiter klang sehr genervt und wollte mir auch nur den Rang bei der 1.Op durchgeben (Zitat:"Nur der erste Ort bisher geprft worden", glaubt er ja selber ned ;) ) .
Also: 

Erlangen: Rang: 442 bei Grenzrang 378

----------


## Palimpalim

> So hab noch mal bei hochschulstart angerufen, der Mitarbeiter klang sehr genervt und wollte mir auch nur den Rang bei der 1.Op durchgeben (Zitat:"Nur der erste Ort bisher geprft worden", glaubt er ja selber ned ;) ) .
> Also: 
> 
> Erlangen: Rang: 442 bei Grenzrang 378


Da biste auf jeden Fall drinnen

----------


## prot

> So hab noch mal bei hochschulstart angerufen, der Mitarbeiter klang sehr genervt und wollte mir auch nur den Rang bei der 1.Op durchgeben (Zitat:"Nur der erste Ort bisher geprft worden", glaubt er ja selber ned ;) ) .
> Also: 
> 
> Erlangen: Rang: 442 bei Grenzrang 378


Jo, denke auch, dass wir uns in Erlangen sehen.

----------


## Kensington

Ok, hab eben meine Rnge erhalten und bin raus. :kotzen:

----------


## Rennmaus

so schlimm?  :Knuddel:  lass den kopf nicht hngen, sieht im 2. adh bestimmt viel besser aus!

----------


## peeter91

> Ok, hab eben meine Rnge erhalten und bin raus.


Wie sind deine Rnge?

----------


## Kensington

> Wie sind deine Rnge?


Ja, es ist mega schlimm, mehr als schlimm. Vor allem, da letztes Jahr meine Note gereicht htte. Boah, ich geh mich vergraben.  :grrrr....:  Ich find' garkein Smiley, das meine Traurigkeit, Wut, what the fuck ausdrckt.

In Mainz          Rang  194; Ihr Rang 1565,
in Kln            Rang  212; Ihr Rang 1075,

in Wrzburg    Rang 393; Ihr Rang 1305,

in Erl.-Nrnberg        Rang  378; Ihr Rang   1264. 

Habe 1,7 mit D und 1 WS und in W --> 1,5 mit D und 1 WS

Gie und G geben noch keine Rnge.

----------


## meleno

> Ja, es ist mega schlimm, mehr als schlimm. Vor allem, da letztes Jahr meine Note gereicht htte. Boah, ich geh mich vergraben.  Ich find' garkein Smiley, das meine Traurigkeit, Wut, what the fuck ausdrckt.
> 
> In Mainz          Rang  194; Ihr Rang 1565,
> in Kln            Rang  212; Ihr Rang 1075,
> 
> in Wrzburg    Rang 393; Ihr Rang 1305,
> 
> in Erl.-Nrnberg        Rang  378; Ihr Rang   1264. 
> 
> ...



ohje, das ist ja echt doof. 
und ich jammer hier mit meinen luxusproblemen rum...
was ist denn jetzt dein plan, reichts fr gie oder g vllt noch?

----------


## Kensington

> ohje, das ist ja echt doof. 
> und ich jammer hier mit meinen luxusproblemen rum...
> was ist denn jetzt dein plan, reichts fr gie oder g vllt noch?


Ne. Das wre ja ne Revolution.
Ja, fahr morgen ne Woche in Skiurlaub und wrde mich am liebsten vom Berg sttzen.
Studiere hier weiter und mach dann den EMS in der Schweiz und naja, nchstes WS kann ich ja mega vergessen.

----------


## peeter91

> Ja, es ist mega schlimm, mehr als schlimm. Vor allem, da letztes Jahr meine Note gereicht htte. Boah, ich geh mich vergraben.  Ich find' garkein Smiley, das meine Traurigkeit, Wut, what the fuck ausdrckt.
> 
> In Mainz          Rang  194; Ihr Rang 1565,
> in Kln            Rang  212; Ihr Rang 1075,
> 
> in Wrzburg    Rang 393; Ihr Rang 1305,
> 
> in Erl.-Nrnberg        Rang  378; Ihr Rang   1264. 
> 
> ...


Tut mir auch sehr leid fr dich. Hng dich im TMS/EMS voll rein!

----------


## Kensington

> Tut mir auch sehr leid fr dich. Hng dich im TMS/EMS voll rein!


Mach nur den EMS. Lern auch schon seit 1 Monat, aber das ist eben auch mega tagesabhngig.

----------


## Rennmaus

jetzt lass mal nicht den kopf hngen. es hrt sich zwar echt ******* an, aber es haben sich 17000 leute beworben
nrnberg, gieen und wrzburg (wenn ich mich nicht irre) akzeptieren auch op 4-6 (also es waren im ss nur 3 unis). d.h. eigentlich sollte sich jeder von den 17000 auch dort beworben haben.
die, die im 1. adh noch vor dir liegen, kriegen auch noch woanders einen platz.

ich wei, wie es dir zumute ist, aber es ist in der tat so, dass das 2. adh genauere angaben ber deine chancen macht als das 1. adh
ich bin mit 1,6 + ausbildung auch ber all vor dir, wo wir die gleichen unis angegeben haben. da ich meinen platz jetzt habe, wird berall wieder einer frei im 2. adh.

----------


## Kensington

> jetzt lass mal nicht den kopf hngen. es hrt sich zwar echt ******* an, aber es haben sich 17000 leute beworben
> nrnberg, gieen und wrzburg (wenn ich mich nicht irre) akzeptieren auch op 4-6 (also es waren im ss nur 3 unis). d.h. eigentlich sollte sich jeder von den 17000 auch dort beworben haben.
> die, die im 1. adh noch vor dir liegen, kriegen auch noch woanders einen platz.
> 
> ich wei, wie es dir zumute ist, aber es ist in der tat so, dass das 2. adh genauere angaben ber deine chancen macht als das 1. adh
> ich bin mit 1,6 + ausbildung auch ber all vor dir, wo wir die gleichen unis angegeben haben. da ich meinen platz jetzt habe, wird berall wieder einer frei im 2. adh.


 Danke, dass ihr mich versucht aufzumuntern :Grinnnss!:  Hab eben erstmal am Telefon rumgeheult und jetzt ist es ein bisschen besser. Morgen erstmal den Pulverschnee genieen.

----------


## Iball

> Mach nur den EMS. Lern auch schon seit 1 Monat, aber das ist eben auch mega tagesabhngig.


warum denn nur den EMS? ich hab mich fr EMS und TMS angemeldet, alelrdings die Gebhr fr EMS noch nicht berwiesen.
dachte eigentlich EMS wrde sich nicht fr mich rentieren :/
habe mit nem guten TMS in D ganz gute Chancen im Wintersemester, dagegen soll sterreich total berlaufen sein, dazu fllt man noch in die Auslnderquote (nochmal weniger Pltze), und der finanzielle Aufwand wre fr mich allein hin und Rckreise an die 300,-

also wenn nur einen test mache, dann doch den TMS.

oder hab ich irgendwas falsch verstanden?  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Kensington

> warum denn nur den EMS? ich hab mich fr EMS und TMS angemeldet, alelrdings die Gebhr fr EMS noch nicht berwiesen.
> dachte eigentlich EMS wrde sich nicht fr mich rentieren :/
> habe mit nem guten TMS in D ganz gute Chancen im Wintersemester, dagegen soll sterreich total berlaufen sein, dazu fllt man noch in die Auslnderquote (nochmal weniger Pltze), und der finanzielle Aufwand wre fr mich allein hin und Rckreise an die 300,-
> 
> also wenn nur einen test mache, dann doch den TMS.
> 
> oder hab ich irgendwas falsch verstanden?


Hab den TMS gemacht. War aber nicht gut genug.So um 2,x rum.
Hab den EMS schon mal gemacht 2010 und hatte 5 Punkte zu wenig fr Zrich. Mache ihn in der Schweiz.

----------


## Elleadie

Hat jemand mit einem Schnitt von 1,6 angerufen?

----------


## laduda

> Hat jemand mit einem Schnitt von 1,6 angerufen?


Ja, es sieht sehr schlecht fr uns aus  :Frown:

----------


## Elleadie

Laduda, was haben die denn genau gesagt?

----------


## laduda

> Laduda, was haben die denn genau gesagt?


Gesagt nichts, aber ich kann es mir denken. Hier die Daten, vllt. interpretierst du sie ja anders als ich ;)

Meine Rnge: 

1,6 Kln 805
1,6 Mainz 971
1,6 Erl.-Nrnberg 931
1,4 Wrzburg 867

Grenzrnge:

in Kln                       212
in Mainz                     194
in Erl.-Nrnberg           378
in Wrzburg                393

----------


## Palimpalim

> Gesagt nichts, aber ich kann es mir denken. Hier die Daten, vllt. interpretierst du sie ja anders als ich ;)
> 
> Meine Rnge: 
> 
> 1,6 Kln 805
> 1,6 Mainz 971
> 1,6 Erl.-Nrnberg 931
> 1,4 Wrzburg 867
> 
> ...


Fr Wrzburg und Erlangen wrd ich den Kopf echt noch nicht hngenlassen  :hmmm...:

----------


## laduda

> Fr Wrzburg und Erlangen wrd ich den Kopf echt noch nicht hngenlassen


Danke fr die lieben Worte ^^

----------


## Elleadie

Na super. Das macht mich echt fix und fertig. Werden die Ranglisten denn auch nach Punktzahl im Abitur geordnet oder wird da nur gelost? Mir fehlen nmlich nur ganz wenige Punkte zur 1,5... 

PalimPalim, was bringt dich zu der Annahme, dass es noch Hoffnung gibt?

----------


## pottmed

Bei gleicher Note wird gelost

----------


## Palimpalim

> Na super. Das macht mich echt fix und fertig. Werden die Ranglisten denn auch nach Punktzahl im Abitur geordnet oder wird da nur gelost? Mir fehlen nmlich nur ganz wenige Punkte zur 1,5... 
> 
> PalimPalim, was bringt dich zu der Annahme, dass es noch Hoffnung gibt?


Weil ich denke, dass viele, die in Berlin und Gttingen noch ins Auswahlgesprch gehen bsp., und einen besseren Schnitt haben, noch vor euch geistet sind. Wenn die dann am 23. ihre Zusagen bekommen, fallen die weg und ihr rckt in den bereinigten Listen nach  :hmmm...:  Und in Berlin sind das noch viiiiele Pltze, genauso wie G

----------


## Elleadie

Danke fr's Mut machen, PalimPalim. Hoffentlich liegst du richtig...

----------


## ziza

werden im 2.ADH nur die pltze nochmal vergeben die nach der 1.Stufe nicht angenommen worden sind z.b. wegen Doppelzulassung?
oder werden hier auch Pltze vergeben die in der abibesten- und wartezeitquote nicht angenommen worden sind?

bin nmlich in Tbingen (konnte man nur als OP1-Uni whlen) fr ZM auf Rang 26 (grenzrang 24) und hoffe aufs 2.ADH...

----------


## meleno

ich finde das so komisch...
erst losen die aus bei gleichem nc und dann gehen sie doch nach rngen...
oder werden die rnge auch ausgelost?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> ich finde das so komisch...
> erst losen die aus bei gleichem nc und dann gehen sie doch nach rngen...
> oder werden die rnge auch ausgelost?


Also es ist so, dass wenn jemand die gleichen Kriterien aufweist, dann wird der Rang gelost.
Weil es knnen ja nicht alle Rang 500 bekommen....z.B.

----------


## Palimpalim

> werden im 2.ADH nur die pltze nochmal vergeben die nach der 1.Stufe nicht angenommen worden sind z.b. wegen Doppelzulassung?
> oder werden hier auch Pltze vergeben die in der abibesten- und wartezeitquote nicht angenommen worden sind?
> 
> bin nmlich in Tbingen (konnte man nur als OP1-Uni whlen) fr ZM auf Rang 26 (grenzrang 24) und hoffe aufs 2.ADH...



Also ich glaub, die Pltze aus Wartezeit und Abibeste sind auch schon vergeben. Aber 2 Rnge sind doch machbar, oder?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Also ich glaub, die Pltze aus Wartezeit und Abibeste sind auch schon vergeben. Aber 2 Rnge sind doch machbar, oder?


Japs, diese Pltze sind bereits vergeben. Die Listen werden lediglich frs 2. ADH vom 1. ADH bereinigt.
2 Pltze sind machbar ;)

----------


## Julia8

Hey,

sind noch mehrere dabei, die noch gar keine Rnge erhalten haben ?
Bin wohl "unberechenbar"  :hmmm...: . Nehme an, da der Rest der Infos dann doch am Montag erst online ist .....................?

Liebe Gre und Glckwunsch an alle die schon dabei sind

----------


## Palimpalim

> Hey,
> 
> sind noch mehrere dabei, die noch gar keine Rnge erhalten haben ?
> Bin wohl "unberechenbar" . Nehme an, da der Rest der Infos dann doch am Montag erst online ist .....................?
> 
> Liebe Gre und Glckwunsch an alle die schon dabei sind


Wie meinste das? Im Zulassungsbescheid steht kein Rang und ablehnungsbescheide gibts zum 1. AdH ned

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Wie meinste das? Im Zulassungsbescheid steht kein Rang und ablehnungsbescheide gibts zum 1. AdH ned


Am Montag gibts doch die ersten Rnge und NCs im 1.ADH. Deinen Grenzrang erfhrst du nur durch nachfragen bzw. dann im Ablehnungsbescheid nachm 2. ADH. Im ersten bekommst du nur (falls du genommen wurdest) einen Zulassungsbescheid und dort sind keine Rnge aufgelistet.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Am Montag gibts doch die ersten Rnge und NCs im 1.ADH. Deinen Grenzrang erfhrst du nur durch nachfragen bzw. dann im Ablehnungsbescheid nachm 2. ADH. Im ersten bekommst du nur (falls du genommen wurdest) einen Zulassungsbescheid und dort sind keine Rnge aufgelistet.


Schon klar, aber die Grenzrnge werden auch nicht verffentlicht. Nur die ersten NCs. Man selbst bekommt nichts mittgeteilt, auer ner Zusage, und das ist auf Fr vorverlegt worden. Die Bescheide sind heute mit der Post schon angekommen  :Party:

----------


## codeblue

Hi! Wei jemand von Euch, wann man mal etwas Offizielles von der Charit hrt, wenn man im AdH direkt (also ohne Auswahlgesprch) zugelassen wurde? Muss man sich dann noch bis zum 23.3. gedulden?

----------


## Phoen1x

Richtig, wir mssen bis zum 23.03. warten

----------


## codeblue

> Richtig, wir mssen bis zum 23.03. warten


Danke fr die Antwort!

So richtig Sinn macht das ja nicht, immerhin stehen die Ergebnisse ja eigentlich schon fest und wie sollte man sich bei OP1 noch verbessern... Aber naja, ZVS halt...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Julia8

also weiter in Geduld ben  :grrrr....:  .....
Warte auf Gttingen ......man wei ja nie was noch passiert  :hmmm...:

----------


## bini1234

hmm warte auch auf gttingen..hoffe ber den deutschbonus reinzukommen..mal sehen morgen sind bestimmt einige von uns schlauer ;)

----------


## Palimpalim

> hmm warte auch auf gttingen..hoffe ber den deutschbonus reinzukommen..mal sehen morgen sind bestimmt einige von uns schlauer ;)



Gttingen gibt doch erst am 23. die Ergebnisse bekannt, oder? Die Bescheide sind auch schon am Freitag verschickt worden, wer also ne Zusage hatte, hat die schon im Daisy und am Samstag im Postkasten gehabt  :hmmm...:

----------


## bini1234

jeder sagt was anderes...^^ hab freitag auch bei der ZVS angerufen und die sagten mir ,dass am montag auch noch bescheide verschickt werden...ich wei selbst nicht mehr was stimmt .. gucke morgen trotzdem nach  :Smilie:

----------


## jttt

wei jemand was ber die Uni Wrzburg, wann die ihre Bescheide verschicken?

----------


## peeter91

> wei jemand was ber die Uni Wrzburg, wann die ihre Bescheide verschicken?


Die Bescheide werden doch von hochschulstart verschickt, wenn du eine Zulassung hast im 1.ADH dann msste sie also schon online sein.

----------


## peeter91

Auswahlgrenezen vom 1. Adh sind online:


Erlangen:  1,5  (Dienst: Nein)
Kln: 1,3 (Dienst:Nein)
Mainz: 1,400 (WZ:1, Dienst Ja)
Mnster: 1,2 (Dienst Nein)
Wrzburg; 1,3 (WZ:1, Dienst: Ja)

Quelle: http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2999

Da hatte ich mit meinen 1,5 wohl total viel Pech.

----------


## silvertown77

> Auswahlgrenezen vom 1. Adh sind online:
> 
> 
> Erlangen:  1,5  (Dienst: Nein)
> Kln: 1,3 (Dienst:Nein)
> Mainz: 1,400 (WZ:1, Dienst Ja)
> Mnster: 1,2 (Dienst Nein)
> Wrzburg; 1,3 (WZ:1, Dienst: Ja)
> 
> ...



Und die Werte sind durchweg 0,2 gesunken gegenber dem SS 2010 !!
Das ist schon krass...

----------


## silvertown77

Dann wird Gieen wohl bei 1,4 oder max. 1,5 landen, hnlich wie Erlangen

----------


## KaKa

Verrckt wie stark die NCs angezogen haben!

Naja, hoffe mal, dass man mit 1,4 noch bei Mainz reinkommt ...

LG KaKa

----------


## sodawasser

Sind bei Daisy die Bescheide schon drin? Bei mir ist leider noch nichts (oder heisst das bloss, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe  :Frown: )
Schon heftig, dass der NC fast berall mal um 0,2 geschrumpft ist.

----------


## silvertown77

> Sind bei Daisy die Bescheide schon drin? Bei mir ist leider noch nichts (oder heisst das bloss, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe )
> Schon heftig, dass der NC fast berall mal um 0,2 geschrumpft ist.


Bescheid msste drin sein, da es keine Ablehnungen gibt am in der 1. Stufe.
Wie sehen den bei Dir Note und OPs aus?
Giesen, Berlin und Gttingen kommen erst am 23.3.

----------


## sodawasser

^1,4
1. OP Tbingen.
Letztes Jahr im SS hat man mit 1,4 in der 1. Stufe des AdH von Tbingen schon einen Platz bekommen (eine Freundin von mir studiert da). Sehr heftig, dass es bei mir dann eher zum Nachrckverfahren klappen muss, falls berhaupt  :Oh nee...: .

----------


## silvertown77

> ^1,4
> 1. OP Tbingen.
> Letztes Jahr im SS hat man mit 1,4 in der 1. Stufe des AdH von Tbingen schon einen Platz bekommen (eine Freundin von mir studiert da). Sehr heftig, dass es bei mir dann eher zum Nachrckverfahren klappen muss, falls berhaupt .


Hast DU nur Tbingen?? Ich denke in Giessen wrste drin...

----------


## Palimpalim

> ^1,4
> 1. OP Tbingen.
> Letztes Jahr im SS hat man mit 1,4 in der 1. Stufe des AdH von Tbingen schon einen Platz bekommen (eine Freundin von mir studiert da). Sehr heftig, dass es bei mir dann eher zum Nachrckverfahren klappen muss, falls berhaupt .


Ich glaub, dass es sogar im NRV nicht klappen wird, da welche mit 1,3 nicht mal genommen wurden...

----------


## peeter91

Hat sich noch jemand in Erlangen beworben und mit 1,5 dort keinen Platz bekommen?

----------


## littleBALLI

> Ich glaub, dass es sogar im NRV nicht klappen wird, da welche mit 1,3 nicht mal genommen wurden...


Ist es denn naiv zu glauben, dass die Werte sich noch bei manchen Unis um 0,2 ndern? Bin gard total verzweifelt....

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Total krass...ich war ja letztes Jahr im Sommer auch dabei und da war der NC fr Erlangen schon im 1.ADH bei 1,6 ohne Dienst....beim 2.ADH dann bei 1,7 mit Dienst. So wies aussieht, wird er jetzt nicht mal ber 1,5 gehen. Ist ja wie im WiSe

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ist es denn naiv zu glauben, dass die Werte sich noch bei manchen Unis um 0,2 ndern? Bin gard total verzweifelt....


An den OP1-Unis wird sich wohl kaum noch was ndern, aber an den anderen, nicht so gefragten, wie Wrzburg und Erlangen kann sich schon och was tun. Aber 0,2 halte ich auch fr zu hoch gegriffen, 0,1 ist aber durchaus mglich 

Hat jmd. die Werte vom 1. AdH vom SS 10?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> An den OP1-Unis wird sich wohl kaum noch was ndern, aber an den anderen, nicht so gefragten, wie Wrzburg und Erlangen kann sich schon och was tun. Aber 0,2 halte ich auch fr zu hoch gegriffen, 0,1 ist aber durchaus mglich 
> 
> Hat jmd. die Werte vom 1. AdH vom SS 10?


Ich wei nur Erlangen 1,6 und Wrzburg 1,4. In Erlangen dann im 2.ADH noch auf 1,7 und Wrzburg noch auf 1,5

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich wei nur Erlangen 1,6 und Wrzburg 1,4. In Erlangen dann im 2.ADH noch auf 1,7 und Wrzburg noch auf 1,5


Dass die Werte um ca. 0,1 steigen, dachte ich mir nach dem Ws schon, aber dass es bei allen Unis so ist, ist schon krass... Kein Nc ist gesunken...

----------


## Angeletta

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2999

Huiui. Wobei ich denke, dass von Kln auch noch ein paar abspringen werden. Wenigstens die zwei hier :>

----------


## LaBelle

Hallo,

erstmal Glckwunsch an alle die ihre Zulassungen haben!  :Smilie: 

Ich lese schon eine Weile mit hier und bitte nun um eine Einschtzung... Ich habe mich mit 1,2 beworben in..
OP 1 Tbingen
OP 2 Wrzburg
...

Nun habe ich erfahren das ich im 1. Adh knapp an meinem Traum Tbingen vorbeigerauscht bin... Mein Rang ist 97 und 92 od. 93 wurden glaube ich zugelassen. Fr Wrzburg habe ich theoretisch die Zusage... 
Trotzdem hngt mein Herz immer noch an Tbingen fest und ich wollte euch fragen ob das denn sinnvoll ist... Wie gro sind die Chancen das noch 5 Leute abspringen? Hat jemand Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren? Oder sollte ich mich eher auf Wrzburg einstellen?

Danke  :Smilie: .

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal Glckwunsch an alle die ihre Zulassungen haben! 
> 
> Ich lese schon eine Weile mit hier und bitte nun um eine Einschtzung... Ich habe mich mit 1,2 beworben in..
> OP 1 Tbingen
> OP 2 Wrzburg
> ...
> 
> ...


Wenn du in Wrzburg eine Zulassung hast, hast du doch keine Chance mehr zum umentscheiden. Und musst doch den Platz annehmen, auch wenn du lieber eine andere Uni wolltest. War das nicht so?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal Glckwunsch an alle die ihre Zulassungen haben! 
> 
> Ich lese schon eine Weile mit hier und bitte nun um eine Einschtzung... Ich habe mich mit 1,2 beworben in..
> OP 1 Tbingen
> OP 2 Wrzburg
> ...
> 
> ...


Also wenn ich mich erinnere sind in Tbingen im letzten SS nicht mal 2 im 2. AdH nachgerckt... Ist halt ne OP1-Uni... Schon krass, dann sind nicht mal alle mit 1,2 genommen worden, im SS 10 war man noch mit 1,4 dabei

----------


## Palimpalim

> Wenn du in Wrzburg eine Zulassung hast, hast du keine Chance mehr zum umentscheiden. Du bist mit dieser Zulassung von den Listen gestrichen und kannst keine Mglichkeit mehr in Tbingen einen Platz zu bekommen und msstest so den Platz annehmen in Wrzburg oder dich nchstes Semester neu bewerben.


Das sind ja immer nur "vorlufige" Zulassungen im 1. AdH

----------


## Akanzo

Denkt ihr, es ist noch realistisch, mit 1,4 in Wrzburg (ohne WZ, ohne Dienst) oder 1,6 in Erlangen reinzukommen?

----------


## LaBelle

Also die Zulassung fr Wrzburg hab ich noch nicht.. Nur mndlich wei ich vom HSS-Typ das ich am 23. diese auf alle Flle htte.

Mensch irgendwie ist es noch bitterer zu wissen das man so knapp davor stand...  :Frown:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Denkt ihr, es ist noch realistisch, mit 1,4 in Wrzburg (ohne WZ, ohne Dienst) oder 1,6 in Erlangen reinzukommen?


Hngt von deinem Rang ab, weit du die?

----------


## Akanzo

Leider nicht - ich fragte bei HSS nach, aber der Herr sagte mir, die wrden nur wissen, ob man zum 1. AdH angenommen wurde oder nicht  :kotzen:

----------


## peeter91

> Leider nicht - ich fragte bei HSS nach, aber der Herr sagte mir, die wrden nur wissen, ob man zum 1. AdH angenommen wurde oder nicht


Stimmt nicht, der hatte bloss keine Lust nachzuschauen. Bei mir haben sie mir bisher auch nur den Grenzrang von Op1 genannt, obwohl ich schon mehrmals angerufen und gemailt habe.

P.S.: Versuch das nchste Mal eine Frau ans Telefon zu bekommen ;)

----------


## Palimpalim

> P.S.: Versuch das nchste Mal eine Frau ans Telefon zu bekommen ;)


Stimmt, die sind echt freundlicher  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Akanzo

Ich versuchs bei Gelegenheit wieder...gerade ist niemand erreichbar. ("Heute ist bei HSS niemand telefonisch erreichbar. Unserer Mitarbeiter sind fr Sie Montags bis Freitags 8-15 Uhr da." *augenroll*)

----------


## peeter91

> Ich versuchs bei Gelegenheit wieder...gerade ist niemand erreichbar. ("Heute ist bei HSS niemand telefonisch erreichbar. Unserer Mitarbeiter sind fr Sie Montags bis Freitags 8-15 Uhr da." *augenroll*)


Ja heute sind sie nur bis 11 Uhr 30 erreichbar gewesen (steht auf der Startseite unten)

----------


## Akanzo

ah ok, dann morgen  :Smilie:

----------


## peeter91

> ah ok, dann morgen


kannst es ja auch mal mit einer Email probieren, die wird evtl. noch heute beantwortet

----------


## Palimpalim

Hab ich gerad gefunden vom SS 10, und wie es sich verndert hat im SS 11:

Berlin-Charit   ab 23.03.2010

Erlangen - Nrnberg  DN 1,6 H  D: Nein   > - 0,1

Gieen  DN 1,6  D: Nein   

Gttingen  ab 23.03.2010

Kln  DN 1,5  D: Ja    > -0,2, aber kein Dienst

Mainz  DN 1,5  WZ: 1 D: Nein  > -0,1, aber Dienst

Mnster DN 1,3  D: Nein  > -0,1

Tbingen  H

Wrzburg  DN 1,4 H  WZ: 2 D: Nein > -0,1, 1 WS und Dienst

----------


## peeter91

> Hab ich gerad gefunden vom SS 10, und wie es sich verndert hat im SS 11:
> 
> Berlin-Charit   ab 23.03.2010
> 
> Erlangen - Nrnberg  DN 1,6 H  D: Nein   > - 0,1
> 
> Gieen  DN 1,6  D: Nein   
> 
> Gttingen  ab 23.03.2010
> ...


Danke, aber wo hast du das gefunden?

Hab aber hier im Forrum gelesen,dass  sich die Werte vom 1.ADH aufs 2.ADH im SS09 kaum vernderthaben , nicht mal um 0,1.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Danke, aber wo hast du das gefunden?
> 
> Hab aber hier im Forrum gelesen,dass  sich die Werte vom 1.ADH aufs 2.ADH im SS09 kaum vernderthaben , nicht mal um 0,1.



Ja leider. Meistens ging es nur noch um irgendein nachragniges Kriterium, wie Dienst oder WZ... Aber halte dich lieber an deine Rnge

----------


## peeter91

> Ja leider. Meistens ging es nur noch um irgendein nachragniges Kriterium, wie Dienst oder WZ... Aber halte dich lieber an deine Rnge


Ja aber mit den Rngen kann man ja auch net viel anfangen, wenn man nicht nur ganz wenige Rnge vom Grenzrang weg ist oder man nicht weiss wie weit der letzte vom Vorjahr (der noch genommen wurde) nach dem ersten Adh vom Grenzrang weg war

----------


## ziza

habe eine Zusage fr meine 2.OP erhalten.
nun ist es so, dass ich 2 rnge hinterm grenzrang meiner OP 1 bin.

mein erstwunsch ist eigentlich die Uni an 2.OP, jedoch schrnkte die andere Uni die Vorauswahl auf OP1 ein.

wisst ihr, ob ich bei hochschulstart es dennoch erreichen, das ich jetzt an meiner OP2-Uni zugelassen werde, egal wie das 2.ADH ausfllt?

----------


## jttt

> Die Bescheide werden doch von hochschulstart verschickt, wenn du eine Zulassung hast im 1.ADH dann msste sie also schon online sein.


bei wrzburg steht jetzt nen NC von 1,3 drin, und ich hab keinen bescheid bekommen.
ich habe abi 1,6 gemacht und krieg laut adh-umrechnung nen bonus von 0.3, bin also genau bei 1,3...
heit das nun, dass ich nicht genommen wurde? oder heit das gar nichts?

und wie siehts denn mit der 2ten Stufe aus, was ist da anders? (oder ist das das nachrckverfahren)

----------


## Zrkh

> bei wrzburg steht jetzt nen NC von 1,3 drin, und ich hab keinen bescheid bekommen.
> ich habe abi 1,6 gemacht und krieg laut adh-umrechnung nen bonus von 0.3, bin also genau bei 1,3...
> heit das nun, dass ich nicht genommen wurde? oder heit das gar nichts?
> 
> und wie siehts denn mit der 2ten Stufe aus, was ist da anders? (oder ist das das nachrckverfahren)


Das heit, dass du in der 1. Stufe wohl nicht genommen wurdest, du kannst aber fast 100% sicher sein in der 2. Stufe deinen Platz zu haben (das wird wohl noch auf 1,4 bis 1,5 steigen).
Wei jemand warum bei Berlin noch nicht steht? Hab doch irgendwo schon Werte gesehen? Ich meine 910/950 oder sowas...

----------


## Elleadie

Ich habe hochschulstart ne Email geschrieben und drum gebeten, mir meinen Rang und die Grenzrnge mitzuteilen. Geantwortet haben die nur, dass das nicht geht, weil das bis jetzt nur fr Op 1 feststeht. Das ist doch Quatsch, ne? Es haben hier doch schon viele ihre Rnge erfragen knnen...

----------


## Palimpalim

> Das heit, dass du in der 1. Stufe wohl nicht genommen wurdest, du kannst aber fast 100% sicher sein in der 2. Stufe deinen Platz zu haben (das wird wohl noch auf 1,4 bis 1,5 steigen).
> Wei jemand warum bei Berlin noch nicht steht? Hab doch irgendwo schon Werte gesehen? Ich meine 910/950 oder sowas...


Ich glaub, ich muss hier mal ne Runde Optimismus ausgeben. Alle, die jetzt haarscharf an den Grenzrngen vorbei sind, hier meine Rechnung.

Es werden definitiv noch vergeben:

Berlin  180 Pltze
Gttingen   84 Pltze ca.
Gieen  108 Pltze ca.

Macht summa summarum 372 Pltze. Dazu kommen noch die, die mehrfach in den Listen gefhrt sind. Also schtzungsweise nochmal ca. 100. Also ist noch viel drin!

----------


## peeter91

> Ich habe hochschulstart ne Email geschrieben und drum gebeten, mir meinen Rang und die Grenzrnge mitzuteilen. Geantwortet haben die nur, dass das nicht geht, weil das bis jetzt nur fr Op 1 feststeht. Das ist doch Quatsch, ne? Es haben hier doch schon viele ihre Rnge erfragen knnen...


Mir haben die auch nur fr Op1 mein Rang und Grenzrang genannt, aber die haben sicher die anderen Rnge schon vorliegen (ist aber anscheinend zu viel Arbeit fr die Mitarbeiter das rauszusuchen)




> Ich glaub, ich muss hier mal ne Runde Optimismus ausgeben. Alle, die jetzt haarscharf an den Grenzrngen vorbei sind, hier meine Rechnung.
> 
> Es werden definitiv noch vergeben:
> 
> Berlin  180 Pltze
> Gttingen   84 Pltze ca.
> Gieen  108 Pltze ca.
> 
> Macht summa summarum 372 Pltze. Dazu kommen noch die, die mehrfach in den Listen gefhrt sind. Also schtzungsweise nochmal ca. 100. Also ist noch viel drin!


Optimistin ;)

----------


## Palimpalim

> Mir haben die auch nur fr Op1 mein Rang und Grenzrang genannt, aber die haben sicher die anderen Rnge schon vorliegen (ist aber anscheinend zu viel Arbeit fr die Mitarbeiter das rauszusuchen)
> 
> 
> 
> Optimistin ;)


Immer doch  :hmmm...:

----------


## laduda

> Ich habe hochschulstart ne Email geschrieben und drum gebeten, mir meinen Rang und die Grenzrnge mitzuteilen. Geantwortet haben die nur, dass das nicht geht, weil das bis jetzt nur fr Op 1 feststeht. Das ist doch Quatsch, ne? Es haben hier doch schon viele ihre Rnge erfragen knnen...


kannst dich ja ein wenig an meinen Rngen orientieren. Habe ja auch 1,6

----------


## Elleadie

Naja, bei meinem Losglck bin ich eher weiter hinten... Ich bin echt verzweifelt.

----------


## jttt

> Das heit, dass du in der 1. Stufe wohl nicht genommen wurdest, du kannst aber fast 100% sicher sein in der 2. Stufe deinen Platz zu haben (das wird wohl noch auf 1,4 bis 1,5 steigen).
> Wei jemand warum bei Berlin noch nicht steht? Hab doch irgendwo schon Werte gesehen? Ich meine 910/950 oder sowas...


danke fr den optimismus, aber - stimmt das denn wirklich?

haben die bei der AdH-NC-Berechnung fr dieses Jahr dann noch nicht alle einberechnet, bzw. was unterscheidet die 2te Stufe von der ersten?

Ich denke momentan, dass ich gute chancen hab per Nachrckverfahren reinzukommen...
(spielt es eigentlich eine Rolle, dass ich einen "schlechten" 1,3-Schnitt hab? hatte mit geringer punktzahl 1,6, und der bonus betrug 0,25 irgendwas, sprich insgesamt 1,3 ;) )

----------


## codeblue

> Wei jemand warum bei Berlin noch nicht steht? Hab doch irgendwo schon Werte gesehen? Ich meine 910/950 oder sowas...


 Berlin steht wohl offiziell noch nicht, da diese Woche noch die Auswahlgesprche laufen.

----------


## KaKa

jeden tag gibt es einen held, heute ist es palimpalim ... wunderbarer optimismus, dann hoffe ich mal dass ich noch 30 pltze aufrcke ... wobei ich nicht dran glaube mit 1,4 noch was in mainz, wrzburg oder kln zu bekommen!

----------


## Novum

> jeden tag gibt es einen held, heute ist es palimpalim ... wunderbarer optimismus, dann hoffe ich mal dass ich noch 30 pltze aufrcke ... wobei ich nicht dran glaube mit 1,4 noch was in mainz, wrzburg oder kln zu bekommen!


Ich wette mit dir um 1000, dass du im 2. AdH in Mainz locker nen Platz bekommst. Wie wrs? ^^

----------


## Palimpalim

@ KaKa

Wenn schon Heldin  :bhh:  Und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass du noch was kriegst  ::-dance:  Wenn nicht, lad ich die hier versammelten, die keinen Platz bekommen haben, zu ner Grillfete nach Tbingen ein  :Blush:

----------


## laduda

> @ KaKa
> 
> Wenn schon Heldin  Und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass du noch was kriegst  Wenn nicht, lad ich die hier versammelten, die keinen Platz bekommen haben, zu ner Grillfete nach Tbingen ein


Bin dabei ;)

----------


## Angeletta

Palim, du bist sooo sympathisch - ohne Ironie  ::-stud: 
Wenn du in der Tbingen-Studi-Gruppe bist, mit welchem Buchstaben fngst du an?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Palim, du bist sooo sympathisch - ohne Ironie 
> Wenn du in der Tbingen-Studi-Gruppe bist, mit welchem Buchstaben fngst du an?


Hast ne pm. Wei einer, ob man den TMS-Platz abtreten kann? Dass ich kein Geld mehr krieg ist klar und auch nicht schlimm, aber es wre schade, wenn jmd. anders den gerne machen wrde und keinen Platz mehr bekommen hatte.

----------


## KaKa

> Ich wette mit dir um 1000, dass du im 2. AdH in Mainz locker nen Platz bekommst. Wie wrs? ^^


wenn ich morgen einen kleinen kobold treffe, dem ich den goldpott klauen kann, knnen wir gerne wetten  :hmmm...: 

achja und bei der grillparty wre ich dann auch dabei ... aber bitte mit tofu wrstchen, alles andere ist schlecht fr unserer umwelt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Palimpalim

> wenn ich morgen einen kleinen kobold treffe, dem ich den goldpott klauen kann, knnen wir gerne wetten 
> 
> achja und bei der grillparty wre ich dann auch dabei ... aber bitte mit tofu wrstchen, alles andere ist schlecht fr unserer umwelt


Naja, das hngt jetzt alles von dir ab. Und auerdem bin ich Vegetarier  :Knuddel:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Hast ne pm. Wei einer, ob man den TMS-Platz abtreten kann? Dass ich kein Geld mehr krieg ist klar und auch nicht schlimm, aber es wre schade, wenn jmd. anders den gerne machen wrde und keinen Platz mehr bekommen hatte.


,,*Nicht genutzte TMS-Pltze knnen nicht weitergegeben werden*. "

Steht auf der TMS Seite unter FAQs

----------


## dancingtree18

mince alors schn, dass der nc einfach mal so um 0,2 gestiegen ist .da kann ich ja mit meinen "schlechten" 1,7 einpacken. nun erstmal schn in die bekloppte mta schule fahren und fe rntgen ahhhhhhhh ich knnte schreien! wie charlotte nun sagen wrde " ich verfluche den tag deiner geburt!" hochschulstart  :Big Grin:   ;)

----------


## BaSa

> mince alors schn, dass der nc einfach mal so um 0,2 gestiegen ist .da kann ich ja mit meinen "schlechten" 1,7 einpacken. nun erstmal schn in die bekloppte mta schule fahren und fe rntgen ahhhhhhhh ich knnte schreien! wie charlotte nun sagen wrde " ich verfluche den tag deiner geburt!" hochschulstart   ;)



Kopf hoch! Leider knnen wir gerade gar nichts machen, auer warten!
Ich habe auch die gleiche Durchschnittsnote...
Machst du den TMS?

----------


## Akanzo

Ich hab gerade per Mail meine Rnge in Wrzburg und Erlangen bekommen...die Chancen zum 2. AdH stehen wohl eher schlecht, oder? Ich meine..wie soll man noch um die 600 Pltze gutmachen knnen?  :Aufgepasst!:  :was ist das...?: 

Erlangen: 
Mein Rang: 958 (DN 1,6, kein Dienst, keine WZ)
Grenzrang: 378

Wrzburg:
Mein Rang: 1005 (DN 1,4, kein Dienst, keine WZ)
Grenzrang: 393

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Ich hab gerade per Mail meine Rnge in Wrzburg und Erlangen bekommen...die Chancen zum 2. AdH stehen wohl eher schlecht, oder? Ich meine..wie soll man noch um die 600 Pltze gutmachen knnen? 
> 
> Erlangen: 
> Mein Rang: 958 (DN 1,6, kein Dienst, keine WZ)
> Grenzrang: 378
> 
> Wrzburg:
> Mein Rang: 1005 (DN 1,4, kein Dienst, keine WZ)
> Grenzrang: 393


Sieht leider bissi schlecht aus....Ich hatte letztes SoSe die gleichen Voraussetzungen und so wies aussieht wird der Grenzrang im 2.ADH nicht mal mehr auf 1,6 kommen.

----------


## peeter91

> Sieht leider bissi schlecht aus....Ich hatte letztes SoSe die gleichen Voraussetzungen und so wies aussieht wird der Grenzrang im 2.ADH nicht mal mehr auf 1,6 kommen.


Seh ich leider auch so, ich war in Wintersemester in Mnchen nach dem 1.ADH 400 Pltze hinten und nach dem 2. Nachrckverfahren warens dann noch 30. Und ich glaub im Sommersemester macht man eher viel weniger Rnge gut.


Hab grad mein Rang in Wrzburg erfahren: 565 (mit gewonnener 1,3 und ohne WZ und ohne Dienst), bleibt also nur auf Erlangen zu hoffen

----------


## peeter91

@ Akanzo:

Hast du dich fr den TMs angemeldet?

----------


## Akanzo

Ja, hab ich zum Glck  :Smilie:

----------


## Palimpalim

> Seh ich leider auch so, ich war in Wintersemester in Mnchen nach dem 1.ADH 400 Pltze hinten und nach dem 2. Nachrckverfahren warens dann noch 30. Und ich glaub im Sommersemester macht man eher viel weniger Rnge gut.
> 
> 
> Hab grad mein Rang in Wrzburg erfahren: 565 (mit gewonnener 1,3 und ohne WZ und Dienst), bleibt also nur auf Erlangen zu hoffen


172 Pltze in W sind glaub ich machbar  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## peeter91

Wie ist es eigentlich wenn man nach dem 2.ADH noch nirgendwo genommen wurde, nimmt man dann am Nachrckverfahren an allen OP's teil?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Wie ist es eigentlich wenn man nach dem 2.ADH noch nirgendwo genommen wurde, nimmt man dann am Nachrckverfahren an allen OP's teil?



Ja, da nimmst du automatisch dran teil, wenn alle Unis ein veranstalten.
EDIT: Und das osverfahren findet ja glaub ich, auch noch statt und Teilstudienpltze gibts auch noch  :hmmm...:

----------


## kiwiii

also noch einmal, um sicher zu gehen: man bekommt auch online keinen Bescheid darber, dass man im 1. AdH abgelehnt wurde?! Ich finde es schrecklich, wochenlang zu warten und dann einfach GAR nichts zu hren...

----------


## peeter91

> also noch einmal, um sicher zu gehen: man bekommt auch online keinen Bescheid darber, dass man im 1. AdH abgelehnt wurde?! Ich finde es schrecklich, wochenlang zu warten und dann einfach GAR nichts zu hren...


So isses, kannst nur deine Rnge und die Grenzrnge telefonisch oder per Mail erfragen, um deine Chancen halbwegs abschtzen zu knnen.

----------


## dancingtree18

@BaSa 
ja, mach den Tms in Neumnster.. aber mit dem haben wir ja auch nur noch realistische chancen in Ulm, fr ne 1,500 in Bochum braucht man ja n TMS von 1,3  :Top: 
Hach ja , ich frag mich, wie die ganzen Menschen 12 WS aushalten, ohne durchzudrehen ich bin jetzt schon so sehr genervt ^^

----------


## Kaldatomy

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Ich bin auch schon fleiig am Mitfiebern. Ich hasse diese Warterei, jetzt nochmal zwei Wochen...
Nachdem ihr alle schon fleiig die Sachbearbeiter von HSS auf Trapp gehalten habt, habe ich heute morgen auch mal meine Rnge erfragt. 

Uni Wrzburg      Grenzrang: 393                    Ihr Rang: 525
Uni Erlangen-Nrnberg       : 378                               : 574

Was meint ihr, knnte das reichen? Ziemlich kappe Sache, oder?

----------


## Jay D.

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Wenn ich einen Durchschnitt von 1,4 habe und Erlangen (NC in der ersten Stufe ist 1,5) als 5. OP, dann habe ich doch schon einen Studienplatz sicher,  oder? Ich wei natrlich nur noch nicht wo, weil ich mich ja noch in meiner OP verbessern knnte oder?

Wre super lieb wenn ihr mir helfen knnt, irgendwie stehe ich ja mit den ganzen ZVS Regeln auf Kriegsfu ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Ich habe mal eine Frage: Wenn ich einen Durchschnitt von 1,4 habe und Erlangen (NC in der ersten Stufe ist 1,5) als 5. OP, dann habe ich doch schon einen Studienplatz sicher,  oder? Ich wei natrlich nur noch nicht wo, weil ich mich ja noch in meiner OP verbessern knnte oder?
> 
> Wre super lieb wenn ihr mir helfen knnt, irgendwie stehe ich ja mit den ganzen ZVS Regeln auf Kriegsfu ;)


Japs, du httest einen Platz in Erlangen sicher. Da du dich aber verbessern noch kannst, hast du wahrscheinlich auch noch keinen Bescheid bekommen und musst bis zum 2.ADH warten. 
Aber Erlangen wre dir mit 1,4 sicher.

@Kaldatomy welchen NC hast du denn? Hm es knnte knapp werden leider...

----------


## Jay D.

> Japs, du httest einen Platz in Erlangen sicher. Da du dich aber verbessern noch kannst, hast du wahrscheinlich auch noch keinen Bescheid bekommen und musst bis zum 2.ADH warten. 
> Aber Erlangen wre dir mit 1,4 sicher.


Dann ist meine Feierstimmung ja berechtigt  :Smilie: . Vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort! Und bin ich mal auf den 23. gespannt, welche Uni es letztendlich wird!

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Dann ist meine Feierstimmung ja berechtigt . Vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort! Und bin ich mal auf den 23. gespannt, welche Uni es letztendlich wird!


Kein Problem. Glckwunsch  :Smilie:

----------


## peeter91

> Hallo ihr Lieben!
> Ich bin auch schon fleiig am Mitfiebern. Ich hasse diese Warterei, jetzt nochmal zwei Wochen...
> Nachdem ihr alle schon fleiig die Sachbearbeiter von HSS auf Trapp gehalten habt, habe ich heute morgen auch mal meine Rnge erfragt. 
> 
> Uni Wrzburg      Grenzrang: 393                    Ihr Rang: 525
> Uni Erlangen-Nrnberg       : 378                               : 574
> 
> Was meint ihr, knnte das reichen? Ziemlich kappe Sache, oder?





> @Kaldatomy welchen NC hast du denn? Hm es knnte knapp werden leider...


Also ich tipp auf 1,3 in Wrzburg mit Dienst und 1,6 mit Dienst in Erlangen (oder 1,3 in Wrzburg ohne WS und Dienst und 1,5 in Erlangen ohne Dienst) ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Also ich tipp auf 1,3 in Wrzburg mit Dienst und 1,6 mit Dienst in Erlangen (oder 1,3 in Wrzburg ohne WS und Dienst und 1,5 in Erlangen ohne Dienst) ;)


Ja so seh ich das auch...obwohl ich mir echt nicht sicher bin, ob der NC in Erlangen echt noch auf 1,6 hochgeht evt. auch erst zum NRV

----------


## peeter91

@ Blacky

Ab wann kann man eigentlich zum 2.ADH anrufen, um die Ergebnisse zu erfahren (offizieller Termin ist ja der 23.3., aber ich gehe davon aus, dass man mindestens am 22.3. die Ergebnisse schon erfhrt)?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> @ Blacky
> 
> Ab wann kann man eigentlich zum 2.ADH anrufen, um die Ergebnisse zu erfahren (offizieller Termin ist ja der 23.3., aber ich gehe davon aus, dass man mindestens am 22.3. die Ergebnisse schon erfhrt)?


Ja, ich hab auch einen Tag vorher schon bescheid bekommen gehabt durch einen Anruf. Die Ergebnisse standen am 22.3 gegen Mittag/frher Nachmittag damals schon fest  :Big Grin:

----------


## freakobob

was passiert eigt wenn hochschulstart einem einen studienplatz wegen einem fehler von denen zuteilt? darf man den dann annehmen oder nicht?!

----------


## Palimpalim

> was passiert eigt wenn hochschulstart einem einen studienplatz wegen einem fehler von denen zuteilt? darf man den dann annehmen oder nicht?!


Also so vorlufige Zulassungen sind glaub ich nicht rechtskrftig, aber mit Bescheid steht dir der Platz glaub ich schon zu. Hast du einen  :Woow:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Also so vorlufige Zulassungen sind glaub ich nicht rechtskrftig, aber mit Bescheid steht dir der Platz glaub ich schon zu. Hast du einen


Wir hatten sowas doch schon mal im Forum besprochen ;) und der damalige User durfte den Platz annehmen. Aber ich denke, dass das relativ sehr sehr selten passiert

----------


## peeter91

> Wir hatten sowas doch schon mal im Forum besprochen ;) und der damalige User durfte den Platz annehmen. Aber ich denke, dass das relativ sehr sehr selten passiert


Dann msste der Bewerber, der dadurch keinen Platz erhalten htte (also derjenige, der vom Grenzrang einen entfernt war), aber auch einen Platz erhalten, somit msste ein Platz mehr geschaffen werden.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Dann msste der Bewerber, der dadurch keinen Platz erhalten htte (also derjenige, der vom Grenzrang einen entfernt war), aber auch einen Platz erhalten, somit msste ein Platz mehr geschaffen werden.


Ne, weil der damals wegen einem Rechnenfehler einen besseren NC hatte, als berhaupt mglich und deshalb wie jeder andere Bewerber mit dem gleichen NC bewertet wurde

----------


## Palimpalim

> Dann msste der Bewerber, der dadurch keinen Platz erhalten htte (also derjenige, der vom Grenzrang einen entfernt war), aber auch einen Platz erhalten, somit msste ein Platz mehr geschaffen werden.



Dann msste der es aber erstmal wissen. Theoretisch kann das ja in jedem Semester passieren. Dann msste jeder mit Rangplatz 1 sich darber Gedanken machen.

----------


## Elleadie

Habe meinen Rang in meiner besten Option nun auch erfragt: 789 bei einem Grenzrang von 378; das wird wohl nichts mehr...

----------


## IchHabNeMaise89

tja Leute mit >= 1,6 und die paar 1,5 dies Pech hatten:

Sehts positiv: Im Sommer anzufangen ist doch oberlahm. Da beginnt gerade der Sommer und schon muss man den ganzen Tag inner Biblio oder zu Hause hocken und lernen. Im WS stell ich mir das leichter vor. Also Kopf hoch und auf einen guten TMS hoffen  ::-winky:

----------


## Palimpalim

> tja Leute mit >= 1,6 und die paar 1,5 dies Pech hatten:
> 
> Sehts positiv: Im Sommer anzufangen ist doch oberlahm. Da beginnt gerade der Sommer und schon muss man den ganzen Tag inner Biblio oder zu Hause hocken und lernen. Im WS stell ich mir das leichter vor. Also Kopf hoch und auf einen guten TMS hoffen



Da haste allerdings recht, wobei ich auch immer total schnell mde werde, wenns am Abend im Winter schon so frh dunkel wird. Aber ich find den Anfang im Winter auch besser.

----------


## Elleadie

Ich glaube, jedem, der dieses Semester keinen Platz bekommt und voraussichtlich auch zum WS keinen bekommt, wre/ist es schei egal, ob's beim Lernen nun hell oder dunkel drauen ist.

----------


## natalie d.

hey leute...

kann man im 2. adh noch viele rnge gutmachen?

----------


## prot

> hey leute...
> 
> kann man im 2. adh noch viele rnge gutmachen?


An den OP1 Uni's nicht, aber an den anderen schon.

Wrzburg, Erlangen, Mainz z.B.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Ich glaube, jedem, der dieses Semester keinen Platz bekommt und voraussichtlich auch zum WS keinen bekommt, wre/ist es schei egal, ob's beim Lernen nun hell oder dunkel drauen ist.


Da haste wohl recht. Aber alle, die ja jetzt recht knapp an der Auswahlgrenze waren, haben mit dem TMS ja immer noch eine super Chance, einen Platz zu ergattern.  :hmmm...:

----------


## natalie d.

> An den OP1 Uni's nicht, aber an den anderen schon.
> 
> Wrzburg, Erlangen, Mainz z.B.


danke... kln kann man eben auf 1.-3. op setzen... mal schaun... 
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kaldatomy

> @Kaldatomy welchen NC hast du denn? Hm es knnte knapp werden leider...


Ich habe einen Abischnitt von 1,5. Habe keinen Dienst, aber durch meine Einzelnoten bekomme ich in Wrzburg 0,2 gutgeschrieben.

Wie viel Pltze kann man denn im 2.Adh ungefhr gutmachen?

----------


## Julihahn

fr jede uni unterschiedlich
kann man nicht pauschalisieren

----------


## Angeletta

Natalie, hattest du Kln auf der letzten OP?
Ich wnsch dir ganz viel Glck, dass es klappt!

----------


## natalie d.

> Natalie, hattest du Kln auf der letzten OP?
> Ich wnsch dir ganz viel Glck, dass es klappt!


danke  :Smilie:  
ne, wieso auf der letzten op? auf der 1. op hab ich's! 
30 pltze fehlen mir...

----------


## Angeletta

Achso, ich dachte, du meintest das NRV.
Bei 30 Pltzen bin ich zuversichtlich.
Komm doch trotzdem schonmal in die StudiVZ-Gruppe  ::-stud:

----------


## LaBelle

Was schtzt ihr 5 in Tbingen gutmachen? :S

----------


## natalie d.

> Achso, ich dachte, du meintest das NRV.
> Bei 30 Pltzen bin ich zuversichtlich.
> Komm doch trotzdem schonmal in die StudiVZ-Gruppe


ja bin auch zuversichtlich  :Smilie:  
hab leider kein studivz! haben das noch viele in deutschland? ich kenne niemanden mehr in , der noch studivz hat... 
wir brauchen eine fb grupe ;) 

liebe gre

----------


## Angeletta

Uh schade, ich wrde wegen der Informationen, die man darber kriegt, fast sagen, dass man sich Studi dann noch holt. 
Muss natrlich jeder selber entscheiden, ich finde Facebook auch besser.  ::-stud:

----------


## kiwiii

Kann mir bitte einmal jemand sagen, woraus sich die zu vergebenen Pltze im 2. AdH ergeben? Abspringer + freie Kapazitten? Oder nur Abspringer?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Kann mir bitte einmal jemand sagen, woraus sich die zu vergebenen Pltze im 2. AdH ergeben? Abspringer + freie Kapazitten? Oder nur Abspringer?



Im 2. AdH werden nur noch die Pltze der Abspringer vergeben. Auerdem noch die Pltze, die frei werden, weil jmd. an einer hhern OP genommen werden konnte.

----------


## HomerJS

Hi Leute,
ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich habe 1,5 mit Dienst und habe mich auf op 2 in Erlangen beworben. Auf Hochschulstart steht, dass die Grenze im 1.ADH bei 1,5 ohne Dienst lag. Bedeutet das, dass ich einen Platz in Erlangen sicher habe aber erst am 23. Bescheid kriege weil ich ja noch auf OP1 genommen werden knnte? Und wenn ja, msste ich das dann nicht im Daisy sehen knnen?
Besten Dank schon mal!

----------


## Palimpalim

> Hi Leute,
> ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich habe 1,5 mit Dienst und habe mich auf op 2 in Erlangen beworben. Auf Hochschulstart steht, dass die Grenze im 1.ADH bei 1,5 ohne Dienst lag. Bedeutet das, dass ich einen Platz in Erlangen sicher habe aber erst am 23. Bescheid kriege weil ich ja noch auf OP1 genommen werden knnte? Und wenn ja, msste ich das dann nicht im Daisy sehen knnen?
> Besten Dank schon mal!


kann sein, muss aber nicht. Ruf bei hss an und frag nach deinem Rang und dem Grenzrang. Wenn sich viele mit den gleichrn Voraussetzungen beworben haben, wird eine Rangfolge ausgelost. Wenn du weit vorne dabeibist, hast du den Platz, wenn du Lospech hattest, musste noch warten.

----------


## HomerJS

Danke fr die schnelle Antwort. Ich verstehe das aber immer noch nicht. Wenn die Grenze laut HSS bei 1,5 ohne Dienst lag bedeutet das doch, dass alle mit Dienst und 1,5 genommen worden sind. Also wre das doch auch ich?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Danke fr die schnelle Antwort. Ich verstehe das aber immer noch nicht. Wenn die Grenze laut HSS bei 1,5 ohne Dienst lag bedeutet das doch, dass alle mit Dienst und 1,5 genommen worden sind. Also wre das doch auch ich?


Ne, das heit nicht, dass alle mit dem Kriterium genommen wurden. Es knnen ganz viele sein, aber theoretischer auch nur ein einziger! Die Grenze gibt nur an, was der letztgenommene fr Kriterien erfllt hat. Der Rest ist dann Losglck.

----------


## HomerJS

Das ist mir schon klar, dass das auch nur ein einziger sein knnte der mit 1,5 ohne Dienst genommen worden ist. Aber trotzdem werden doch erst die mit Dienst genommen, oder?

----------


## Palimpalim

> Das ist mir schon klar, dass das auch nur ein einziger sein knnte der mit 1,5 ohne Dienst genommen worden ist. Aber trotzdem werden doch erst die mit Dienst genommen, oder?


Oh sorry, hab das Dienst berlesen  :Blush:  Wenn Erlangen als nachrangiges Kriterim Dienst hat, biste drin  ::-oopss:

----------


## Palimpalim

Aber bei Daisy siehste da nichts  :Knuddel:

----------


## HomerJS

Wow, du hast mich grade echt verunsichert. Aber ich glaube das Erlangen das nachrangige Kriterium Dienst hat. Das ist doch der Fall wenn in der rechten Spalte mit den Auswahlgrenzen nachrangiges Kriterium Dienst Ja/Nein steht, oder?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Wow, du hast mich grade echt verunsichert. Aber ich glaube das Erlangen das nachrangige Kriterium Dienst hat. Das ist doch der Fall wenn in der rechten Spalte mit den Auswahlgrenzen nachrangiges Kriterium Dienst Ja/Nein steht, oder?


Ja. Wenn da steht 1,5 Dienst ja heit das, dass mind. ein Zugelassener 1,5 mit Dienst hatte. Wenn da aber steht 1,5 Dienst nein, dann bist du mit Dienst drin, weil alle mit Dienst und 1,5 genommen wurden

----------


## HomerJS

Ausgezeichnet!  :Top:  Danke fr eure Antworten!

----------


## Unamay

Einen wunderherrlichen, sonnigen Sonntag wnsche ich euch.

An alle Hoffenden, Wartenden und Verzweifelnden...noch 10 Tage und die schlaflosen Nchte sind erstmal wieder pass...

Ich denke, dass wird meine letzte Bewerbung fr das Medizinstudium sein, entweder did klappt oder halt nicht. Versteht mich nicht falsch, mir ist es schon wichtig einen Platz zu bekommen...aber ich werde keine 6/7 Jahre warten...

Andere Dinge in meinem Leben sind mir genauso wichtig. 

Wenn ich junge 19 wre, htte ich das noch auf mich genommen, aber leider musste ich ja erst eine Berufsausbildung machen und dann Abi. Dadurch fange ich quasi von null an mit den Wartesemestern.

Tja und der TMS, anstatt den nach dem Abi zu machen, wollte ich alles auf einmal und musste ihn ja unbedingt whrend den Abi-Prfungen machen..man kann sich vorstellen was dabei raus kam...der hilft mir also auch nicht.

Ich kann jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass Gieen gut ausfllt oder ich noch 48 Pltze in Mainz nachrutsche...alle anderen Ortsprsenzen sind hoffnungslos.

So um nochmal zu Thema zurck zukommen...*10Tage*  ::-oopss: 

Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, ich denke euch geht es genauso. Keine schlaflosen Nchte mehr, keine Grbeleien, keinen Hhen und Tiefen die der Freund widerwillig ertragen muss.

LG Unamay

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Einen wunderherrlichen, sonnigen Sonntag wnsche ich euch.
> 
> An alle Hoffenden, Wartenden und Verzweifelnden...noch 10 Tage und die schlaflosen Nchte sind erstmal wieder pass...
> 
> Ich denke, dass wird meine letzte Bewerbung fr das Medizinstudium sein, entweder did klappt oder halt nicht. Versteht mich nicht falsch, mir ist es schon wichtig einen Platz zu bekommen...aber ich werde keine 6/7 Jahre warten...
> 
> Andere Dinge in meinem Leben sind mir genauso wichtig. 
> 
> Wenn ich junge 19 wre, htte ich das noch auf mich genommen, aber leider musste ich ja erst eine Berufsausbildung machen und dann Abi. Dadurch fange ich quasi von null an mit den Wartesemestern.
> ...


Hey,
ich hab das genau so wie du gemacht. Erst Hauptschule (fast wr ich durchgefallen da) dann Ausbildung und dann Abi. Wolltest du schon immer Medizin studieren?

----------


## Hmoglobin

@ Unamay: weit du denn deinen Rang fr Gieen? Oder gibts da noch gar keine ersten Ergebnisse?! 

Ich hoffe (und bin aber recht sicher), dass du noch im NRV einen Platz bekommst. Ich bin auch die ganze Zeit am berlegen, ob ich noch 3 oder 4 Jahre warten soll.... Das macht einen echt fertig!!!   :Keks:

----------


## Unamay

Nee, hab garnicht ans studieren gedacht und dann kam die Ausbildung, welche mich verndert hat und ich auf einmal wusste was ich wollte. Habe mein Abi begonnen und leider nur mit 1,8 abgeschlossen. Ich sah die Anforderungen und habe versucht meine Ortsprsenzen gut zu legen. Mir war es wurscht wo ich studiere. So nun sieht das ja alles net so besonders aus und deshalb hab ich nach einen Plan B gesucht, mit dem ich mich anfreunden kann. 

Und wie hast du dein Abi gemacht? Hut ab nach Hauptschulabschluss, hab auch viele im Jahrgang gehabt, die gar keinen Abschluss hatten und das Abi gut gemeistert haben und jetzt studieren.

Hast du im 1. AdH nen Platz bekommen?

LG

----------


## Unamay

@Hmoglobin

Nee Gieen gibt doch erst am 23.03. bescheid...
Ich hab mich schon in einem anderen Studiengang immatrikuliert, da ich dafr nur bis zum 10.03. zeit hatte..wenn ich natrlich doch noch einen Platz erhalten sollte, werd ich den nehmen und schauen wie ich an der anderen Uni wieder herauskomme.

Ich denke es muss jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden, ob er warten mchte oder nicht. Ich zieh den Hut vor den ganzen Wartenden (teilweise 13/14 Sem.) und ehrlich ich wrd das nicht packen, den psychischen Stress den man sich macht, ist bei mir enorm. Zweitstudium kommt fr mich auch nicht in Frage, denn dies ist ja auch eine finanzielle Sache. Wie alt bist du? Ich 27.
Ich denke man muss sich nur fragen, was einem wichtig ist und wie lsst sich dies mit einander vereinbaren.

----------


## Hmoglobin

Ich bin 23.. Aber wenn ich in 3-4 Jahren mit dem Studium anfange, bin ich auch schon 27 oder lter..... Hm, aufgeben tu ich nicht. Dafr habe ich schon zuviel Zeit verschwendet, also zieh ich die Warterei auch durch.
Aber lass den Kopf nicht hngen, du bekommst sicher in 10 Tagen einen Platz  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Unamay

Na bei deinen jungen 23, wrd ich auch warten wollen...27 ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung. Aber ehrlich, eigentlich ist es nicht wichtig wie alt man ist um Medizin zu studieren. Hauptsache man ist glcklich. Wie sieht es denn bei dir aus mit NC, Ausbildung, TMS etc.?

Ich hoffe und bin gespannt/angespannt, welches Ergebnis am 23. kommt.
Und danke fr deine aufmunternden Worte.

----------


## Trianna

Was ist denn deine Alternative zu Med?

----------


## Unamay

Meine Alternative ist Grundschulpdagogik.

----------


## Hmoglobin

Ich hab mein Abi mit 2,0 gemacht. TMS hab ich auch, aber der bringt mich nicht weiter. Und ich hab ne MTA-Ausbildung..

Meine Alternative wre brigens Ernhrungswissenschaften, aber find da mal nen Job  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Und wie hast du dein Abi gemacht? Hut ab nach Hauptschulabschluss, hab auch viele im Jahrgang gehabt, die gar keinen Abschluss hatten und das Abi gut gemeistert haben und jetzt studieren.
> 
> Hast du im 1. AdH nen Platz bekommen?
> 
> LG


Danke  :Smilie: . Ich hab mein Abi auf der BOS gemacht und mit 1,6 abgeschlossen (bzw. 1,4 mit Bonus z.B. in Wrzburg)
Im letzten SoSe war der NC in Erlangen schon im 1. ADH bei 1,6 bin aber erst im 2. ADH reingekommen, hatte leider Lospech im 1.ADH aber immerhin...
Ich wollte umbedingt nach Erlangen.
Nach der Hauptschule, wollte ich Krankenschwester werden, aber das ging erst mit 17 damals. Also hab ich Sozialpflegerin gelernt davor (war eine schulische Ausbildung). Und in der Ausbildung selber, hab ich gemerkt, dass mich Krankheiten, deren Ursachen und vorallem deren Heilung total interessiert haben. Ich wollte immer mehr wissen, was leider in der Ausbildung nicht mglich war. Bis jemand mal (aus Spa) gesagt hat, studier doch Medizin. Und ab da, war ich wie besessen von dem Wunsch und mir war klar, nix anderes mehr zu machen.

Und das merkt man jetzt auch im Studium. Mir macht es berhaupt nix aus, stundenlang nur zu lernen  :Smilie:  ich liebe es sogar immer mehr lernen zu drfen und weiter zu kommen   :Love:  Ab dem 3. Semester fang ich auch an an der Uni als Tutor fr Anatomie zu arbeiten.

----------


## Unamay

@Hmoglobin

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glck und wir sehen uns in Gieen..hehehe...Das wre der Knaller.

Ich hab auch viel drber gegrbelt, ber Bio und Sozialpda, aber mir ging es dabei wie dir bei Ernhrungswissenschaften, Job technisch sieht es sehr mau aus...und ich setze viel auf Sicherheit. Es war damals nach meiner Ausbildung schon schwer in den job zu kommen, das die Bewerberanzahl ziemlich hoch war, abgesehen von den Weiterbildungen und Berufserfahrungen, die man immer gewnscht hat. Aber nach der Ausbildung kannst du sie ja nich vorweisen. Hab Ergotherapie gelernt. Dann hat mein Freund einen unbefristeten Vertrag bekommen in einer Region, die nicht gerade viele Arbeitsstellen bieten kann. Und wir wrden uns gerne hier unsere Zukunft aufbauen. Grundschulpda sieht hier ziemlich gut aus im Gegensatz zu den anderen Alternativen..Medizin natrlich auch.

@black-eyes

Ich freu mich fr jeden der einen Platz bekommen hat, obwohl ein bisl Neid natrlich auch mit schwingt. Aber man gnnt es natrlich jeden.

Ich hab das erste Mal gemerkt dass ich Medizin machen mchte, als ich whrend meiner Ausbildung ins Praktikum gegangen bin. Damals war auf meiner Station ein Arzt, welcher mich zu diversen Behandlungsmethoden mitgenommen hat. Natrlich zu der Zeit, als ich keine Therapien hatte. 
Nach dem Abi bin ich dann ins Pflegepraktikum gegangen und die Pflegedienstleitung hat mir alle Wnsche erfllt. War hauptschlich auf einer Weaning-Station, unter anderem durfte ich in den OP und in die Psychiatrie. Das war einfach klasse. Ich hab unheimlich viel gelernt und die rzte waren klasse. Sie haben mich mit zu Weiterbildungen genommen, ich durfte assistieren und sie haben sich immer Zeit genommen mir alles zu erklren, selbst im OP. Was mich wieder besttigt hatte diesen Beruf unbedingt zu erlernen. Aber wie ich schon sagte, es gibt aber auch andere Sachen die mir wichtig sind.

Toll, dass du es geschafft hast und soviel Spa hast am lernen. Kann dis richtig nachempfinden.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Trianna

@ Black Eyes

Respekt definitiv  :Smilie: 

Und so wie es scheint, bist du ja auch echt erfolgreich mit dem Studium.

Das besttigt nur die These, dass es eben nicht DEN einen erfolgreichen Lebenslauf zum Medstudium gibt..

----------


## Hmoglobin

> @Hmoglobin
> 
> Vielleicht haben wir ja Glck und wir sehen uns in Gieen..hehehe...Das wre der Knaller.


Auja, das wr wirklich der Hammer. Aber bei mir siehts schlecht aus, denn falls meine Ausbildung im Nachhinein noch anerkannt wird, komme ich nur auf 1,6. Und das wird sicher bei weitem nicht reichen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Unamay

Ich drcke auf jedenfall die Daumen  :hmmm...: 

Ich meine mal, Gieen kann man garnicht einschtzen.
Und ich muss sagen, soviel wie ich jetzt schon ber die Uni und die Bedingungen gelesen hab, hab ich richtig Lust dort hinzugehen. Ich wollte eh immer lieber an eine kleine Uni in einer kleinen Stadt...denn ich bin ein Dorfkind...lebte u.a. in Leipzig und Berlin und muss sagen, ich vermiss das garnicht..naja leipzig vielleicht, aber Berlin garnicht...kann immer garnet verstehen dass dort viele hin wollen.

----------


## Hmoglobin

Ich komme auch vom Dorf und wohne jetzt in the big city  :Woow: 

Und ich kenne Gieen.. Die hsslichste Stadt der Welt!!!! Aber Hauptsache wir kriegen einen Studienplatz, ne  :hmmm...:

----------


## Unamay

:Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  
Ja das stimmt.
Kenne Gieen nicht, ist mir aber auch Wurscht hauptsache die Uni ist gut.

----------


## silvertown77

> Ja das stimmt.
> Kenne Gieen nicht, ist mir aber auch Wurscht hauptsache die Uni ist gut.


Hi Ihr,
die Stadt ist stellenweise potthlich, aber wir wollen ja Medizin und nicht Architektur studieren, oooooder?
Meine Schwester hat dort studiert und eigentlich nur Positives zu berichten gehabt. Das ist dort bei weitem nicht so berlaufen wie z.B. FFM oder so. An der Uniklinik ist vieles bedingt durch die Privatisierung nagelneu, sicher ein interessanter Aspekt, wenns denn mal in den klinischen Abschnitt geht.

----------


## Unamay

Na dann auf auf...muss es nur noch mit dem Platz klappen  ::-bee:

----------


## silvertown77

> Na dann auf auf...muss es nur noch mit dem Platz klappen


Hast Du eine Ausbildung die Gieen anerkennt? Dann wrst Du theoretisch bei 1,4 , kann das sein?

Msste klappen ...

----------


## Palimpalim

Guten Morgen zusammen  :Knuddel: ,

das Warten hat ja bald ein Ende. Ich denke, dass man wahrscheinlich am 21. schon wieder Infos bekommen kann, sptestens am 22. Also Ohren steif halten  :hmmm...:  
@Unamay:
Gieen ist mit 1,4 ja schon fast save, wenn in Mainz der NC auch nur bei 1,4 war. Und die bonieren ja Ausbildung und TMS. Schtze der NC wird da bei 1,5 und ohne Dienst liegen.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Unamay

@ silvertown77

Ja hab die Ausbildung zur Ergotherapeutin und die ist mit drin. Hab auch meine Berufsurkunde hingeschickt, aber nicht beglaubigt, weil in der Email keine Einschrnkung angegeben war. Wenn die jetzt noch angekommen ist, dann bin ich bei 1,4.

@PalimPalim

Hey. Mainz hab ich auch 1,4 und 1 WS, aber kein Dienst und mein Rang ist 243 (Grenzrang 194).


Noch *9Tage* und ich werd auf jedenfall am 21./22. anrufen, denn es muss ja denn alles ziemlich fix gehen. Wohnung besorgen, bei der anderen Uni wieder rauskommen, Bafg etc. 

LG

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> @black-eyes
> 
> Ich freu mich fr jeden der einen Platz bekommen hat, obwohl ein bisl Neid natrlich auch mit schwingt. Aber man gnnt es natrlich jeden.
> 
> Ich hab das erste Mal gemerkt dass ich Medizin machen mchte, als ich whrend meiner Ausbildung ins Praktikum gegangen bin. Damals war auf meiner Station ein Arzt, welcher mich zu diversen Behandlungsmethoden mitgenommen hat. Natrlich zu der Zeit, als ich keine Therapien hatte. 
> Nach dem Abi bin ich dann ins Pflegepraktikum gegangen und die Pflegedienstleitung hat mir alle Wnsche erfllt. War hauptschlich auf einer Weaning-Station, unter anderem durfte ich in den OP und in die Psychiatrie. Das war einfach klasse. Ich hab unheimlich viel gelernt und die rzte waren klasse. Sie haben mich mit zu Weiterbildungen genommen, ich durfte assistieren und sie haben sich immer Zeit genommen mir alles zu erklren, selbst im OP. Was mich wieder besttigt hatte diesen Beruf unbedingt zu erlernen. Aber wie ich schon sagte, es gibt aber auch andere Sachen die mir wichtig sind.
> 
> Toll, dass du es geschafft hast und soviel Spa hast am lernen. Kann dis richtig nachempfinden.


Danke  :Smilie:  
Was ich auch total gemerkt hab ist, dass genau die mit 1,0 die sind, die scheitern!

----------


## Unamay

> Danke  
> Was ich auch total gemerkt hab ist, dass genau die mit 1,0 die sind, die scheitern!


Ich denke es wird nicht fr jeden zutreffen, es gibt immer solche und solche.

Was meinst du, woran das liegt?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Ich denke es wird nicht fr jeden zutreffen, es gibt immer solche und solche.
> 
> Was meinst du, woran das liegt?


Stimmt sry, ich wollte noch ein ,,meist die die scheitern" hinzuschreiben.

Ich denke, es fehlt den meisten an Praxiserfahrung bzw. auch Ernstigkeit am Studium selber. Leider hr ich fters, das solche Leute von ihrem Pflegepraktikum erzhlen, das daraus bestand, dass sie in Papas Bro gingen und sich ihr Pflegepraktikum unterschrieben lassen haben.
Oder sie knnen es sich, dank Familie oder sonstigem, leisten einfach lnger zu studieren und sich deshalb nicht anstrengen mssen.

Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich viele, die erst mal mit ihrem Abi Medizin studieren, um es einfach auszuprobieren. Wie ich im 1. Semester war, kannte ich 10 Leute die danach aufgehrt haben und nun was vllig anderes studieren. Klar kann ich es verstehen, sich mit einem sehr guten Abi erstmal alle Chancen offen lassen zu wollen. Aber man sollte auch mal an die Konsequenzen fr andere Leute denken, die wirklich alles fr einen Platz geben wrden.

Natrlich, darf man das nicht pauschalisieren. Du hast schon selbst gesagt, dass es solche und solche gibt.
Aber in dem Jahr in dem ich jetzt studiere, hab ich gemerkt, dass die mit Praxiserfahrung (vorallem aus Pflegeberufen), die sind die total Ahnung von Anatomie und Umgang mit dem Menschen haben.

----------


## Unamay

Wenn es wirklich so der Fall ist, dann find ich es sehr traurig. Meine Freundin hat in Lbeck studiert (anderes Fach), hatte aber im Wohnheim eine die auch alles nur halbherzig gemacht hat.. Das es mal Tage gibt wo man demotiviert ist oder einfach kein Bock auf lernen hat, ist ja normal aber nen ganzes Semester.

Sicherlich ist es fr die Leute frustrierend, die keinen Studienplatz erhalten haben. Aber ich denke, dass gibt es in jedem Studiengang. 
Dass die Vorstellungen vielleicht ganz anders sind. bei meinem Freund im Studiengang (Nachrichtentechnik) waren sie anfangs noch ber 200 Leute, abgeschlossen haben 8. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen.

Es gibt halt viele Menschen die sich nicht richtig damit auseinandersetzen oder mal vorher reinschnuppern. Erfahrung kann nie schaden. Und wenn es nur die Erfahrung ist, nicht als praktischer Arzt arbeiten zu wollen sondern in der Forschung etc.

----------


## Medi2009

> Ich denke, es fehlt den meisten an Praxiserfahrung bzw. auch Ernstigkeit am Studium selber. Leider hr ich fters, das solche Leute von ihrem Pflegepraktikum erzhlen, das daraus bestand, dass sie in Papas Bro gingen und sich ihr Pflegepraktikum unterschrieben lassen haben.
> Oder sie knnen es sich, dank Familie oder sonstigem, leisten einfach lnger zu studieren und sich deshalb nicht anstrengen mssen.


Komisch, ich kenne niemanden der sich sein KPP irgendwie "beschafft" hat obwohl deren Eltern hohe Positionen inne haben zb. Oberarzt/Chefarzt. IdR kann ein Arzt dir das doch auch nicht bescheinigen, weil du ja den Stempel und die Unterschrift der PDL brauchst.

----------


## laduda

> Komisch, ich kenne niemanden der sich sein KPP irgendwie "beschafft" hat obwohl deren Eltern hohe Positionen inne haben zb. Oberarzt/Chefarzt. IdR kann ein Arzt dir das doch auch nicht bescheinigen, weil du ja den Stempel und die Unterschrift der PDL brauchst.


Ich kenne auch Leute die sich das beschaffen konnten ;) Das ist ist ziemlich einfach wenn man die ntigen Kontakte oder das ntige Kleingeld hat...leider.

----------


## Novum

> Ich kenne auch Leute die sich das beschaffen konnten ;) Das ist ist ziemlich einfach wenn man die ntigen Kontakte oder das ntige Kleingeld hat...leider.


Das ist wie berall im Leben meine Freunde. 
Auerdem ist das Krankenpflegerpraktikum meiner Meinung nach totale Ausbeute - diese Zeit kann deutlich besser genutzt werden.
Hilft halt den Krankenhusern ihre Lcken zu fllen - den gemeinen Medizinstudenten bringt das meiner Ansicht nach kaum weiter. Den Patientenkontakt kann man auch anders lernen als Popos abzuputzen und Urinflaschen zu leeren. Oder kennt ihr einen Arzt, der das macht?
Mit uns Medis kann mans ja machen. 

Bin froh, dass ich das Praktikum whrend des Zivis bescheinigt bekommen habe ohne diese Ttigkeiten ausben zu mssen. War in der Kardio ;) sehr nett.

Gre

----------


## Unamay

> Das ist wie berall im Leben meine Freunde. 
> Auerdem ist das Krankenpflegerpraktikum meiner Meinung nach totale Ausbeute - diese Zeit kann deutlich besser genutzt werden.
> Hilft halt den Krankenhusern ihre Lcken zu fllen - den gemeinen Medizinstudenten bringt das meiner Ansicht nach kaum weiter. Den Patientenkontakt kann man auch anders lernen als Popos abzuputzen und Urinflaschen zu leeren. Oder kennt ihr einen Arzt, der das macht?
> Mit uns Medis kann mans ja machen. 
> 
> Bin froh, dass ich das Praktikum whrend des Zivis bescheinigt bekommen habe ohne diese Ttigkeiten ausben zu mssen. War in der Kardio ;) sehr nett.
> 
> Gre


Ich finde es nicht unntz. Es geht ja nicht nur um den Patientenkontakt, sondern auch zu sehen was Pflegepersonal bringen muss. Man hat zustzlich die Mglichkeit sich mit unterschiedlichen rzten zu unterhalten und sich einen berblick ber den Beruf zu verschaffen. Es mag sein, dass in manchen Krankenhusern der Praktikant nur ausgebeutet wird. Aber man hat die Mglichkeit sich das Krankenhaus auszusuchen und Eingangsgesprche mit der Pflegedienstleitung zu fhren, um sich zu vergewissenern, ob man mehr aus diesem Praktikum mitnehmen kann als nur Po abwischen.

Bei meinem Pflegepraktikum wurde ich auf einer Station eingeteilt, welche nur 8 Betten hatte und die PDL der Meinung war, dass ich dort sehr viel mitnehmen kann und es war auch so, die Schwestern haben sich unheimlich viel Mhe gegeben. Sicherlich hat man auch Sachen gemacht, wie Reinigungsarbeiten, Urinflaschen leeren usw. Aber ich hatte auch die Mglichkeit Blutgasanalysen zu machen, zu spritzen und habe gelernt was wichtig ist bei der Hygiene in bezug auf Beatmungspatienten. Des Weiteren hatte ich sehr viel Kontakt mit der Stationsrztin und dem Oberarzt, die mir viel ber Ihren Arbeitsalltag und Werdegang bzw. positiven und negativen Erfahrungen berichteten. Zustzlich zum normalen Praktikum durfte ich in den OP und in die Psychiatrie, wo ich kein Pflegepraktikant war, sondern als angehender Student behandelt wurde und ihr Ziel war mir soviel wie mglich Einblick zu gewehren. In der Psychiatrie z.B. habe ich eher an Sitzungen, Gruppentherapien und Visiten teilgenommen und am Ende der Zeit habe ich dann ein Gesprch mit der rztin gehabt, wo ich alle Fragen los werden konnte, die mir auf der Seele brannten. 

Ich denke, wenn man sich Mhe bei der Auswahl des Krankenhauses gibt, kann man sehr viel profitieren aus dem Praktikum. Und die Ilusionen die man hatte, werden einem schnell genommen und entweder man steht am Ende da und ist immernoch der Meinung unbedingt Medizin studieren zu wollen oder eben nicht. Das ist ein weiteres Ziel des Praktikums.

----------


## laduda

> Ich finde es nicht unntz. Es geht ja nicht nur um den Patientenkontakt, sondern auch zu sehen was Pflegepersonal bringen muss. Man hat zustzlich die Mglichkeit sich mit unterschiedlichen rzten zu unterhalten und sich einen berblick ber den Beruf zu verschaffen. Es mag sein, dass in manchen Krankenhusern der Praktikant nur ausgebeutet wird. Aber man hat die Mglichkeit sich das Krankenhaus auszusuchen und Eingangsgesprche mit der Pflegedienstleitung zu fhren, um sich zu vergewissenern, ob man mehr aus diesem Praktikum mitnehmen kann als nur Po abwischen.
> 
> Bei meinem Pflegepraktikum wurde ich auf einer Station eingeteilt, welche nur 8 Betten hatte und die PDL der Meinung war, dass ich dort sehr viel mitnehmen kann und es war auch so, die Schwestern haben sich unheimlich viel Mhe gegeben. Sicherlich hat man auch Sachen gemacht, wie Reinigungsarbeiten, Urinflaschen leeren usw. Aber ich hatte auch die Mglichkeit Blutgasanalysen zu machen, zu spritzen und habe gelernt was wichtig ist bei der Hygiene in bezug auf Beatmungspatienten. Des Weiteren hatte ich sehr viel Kontakt mit der Stationsrztin und dem Oberarzt, die mir viel ber Ihren Arbeitsalltag und Werdegang bzw. positiven und negativen Erfahrungen berichteten. Zustzlich zum normalen Praktikum durfte ich in den OP und in die Psychiatrie, wo ich kein Pflegepraktikant war, sondern als angehender Student behandelt wurde und ihr Ziel war mir soviel wie mglich Einblick zu gewehren. In der Psychiatrie z.B. habe ich eher an Sitzungen, Gruppentherapien und Visiten teilgenommen und am Ende der Zeit habe ich dann ein Gesprch mit der rztin gehabt, wo ich alle Fragen los werden konnte, die mir auf der Seele brannten. 
> 
> Ich denke, wenn man sich Mhe bei der Auswahl des Krankenhauses gibt, kann man sehr viel profitieren aus dem Praktikum. Und die Ilusionen die man hatte, werden einem schnell genommen und entweder man steht am Ende da und ist immernoch der Meinung unbedingt Medizin studieren zu wollen oder eben nicht. Das ist ein weiteres Ziel des Praktikums.


Das ist glaub ich eher die Ausnahme. In der Regel ist es eher Ausbeutung. Und solche Krankenhuser wie deins stehen leider nicht berall ;). 
Ich habe auch viele Krankenpflegepraktikanten kennen gelernt die nicht mal bei OPs zuschauen durften.
Ich finde durch ein KPP lernt man halt hauptschlich den Alltag einer Krankenpflegers kennen (kla ist ja auch ein KPP^^) und deshalb bringt mir das persnlich nicht viel. Das einzige was ich daraus gewinnen kann ist, dass ich spter in meinem Beruf als rztin, besser nachvollziehen kann was Krankenpfleger alles leisten. Aber ich finde drei Monate diese Erfahrung zu machen ist bertrieben, zumal noch unbezahlt !!! Deswegen drngt sich einem der verdacht auf, dass wir vom Gesundheitssystem ausgenutzt werden. 
Und das Hauptproblem ist das wir das mit uns machen lassen ! Also sind wir mitverantwortlich fr die Situation.

----------


## Streifi2011

Nur noch 8 Tage, bin ich gespannt auf welchem Rang ich stehe  :Grinnnss!: 

Wnsche euch allen noch viel Durchhaltevermgen!

----------


## Unamay

> Nur noch 8 Tage, bin ich gespannt auf welchem Rang ich stehe 
> 
> Wnsche euch allen noch viel Durchhaltevermgen!


Hey, wie sieht es bei dir denn aus? Bei welchen Unis siehst du Chancen?

Fr mich sind es 7 Tage, wo man Beischeid kriegt (Tele) und 8 Tage schriftlich.

----------


## Streifi2011

Hei!
Chancen seh ich nirgendwo, hab Gieen und Gttingen angegeben.
Will mal meinen Rang wissen, zum Wintersemester werd ich klagen  :Grinnnss!: 
Immerhin ein Versuch.

----------


## Unamay

> Hei!
> Chancen seh ich nirgendwo, hab Gieen und Gttingen angegeben.
> Will mal meinen Rang wissen, zum Wintersemester werd ich klagen 
> Immerhin ein Versuch.


Wie war/ist denn dein NC?
Vielleicht haste ja Glck, Gieen kann man ja nicht wirklich einschtzen.

Klagen? Oh die Nerven htt ich glaub ich nicht. Na dann viel Glck  :hmmm...:

----------


## Streifi2011

hab 1,7 und in G mit Bonus 1,5. Denke, dass das weder in GI noch in G reichen wird, leider  :grrrr....:

----------


## Novum

> Ich finde es nicht unntz. Es geht ja nicht nur um den Patientenkontakt, sondern auch zu sehen was Pflegepersonal bringen muss. Man hat zustzlich die Mglichkeit sich mit unterschiedlichen rzten zu unterhalten und sich einen berblick ber den Beruf zu verschaffen. Es mag sein, dass in manchen Krankenhusern der Praktikant nur ausgebeutet wird. Aber man hat die Mglichkeit sich das Krankenhaus auszusuchen und Eingangsgesprche mit der Pflegedienstleitung zu fhren, um sich zu vergewissenern, ob man mehr aus diesem Praktikum mitnehmen kann als nur Po abwischen.
> 
> Bei meinem Pflegepraktikum wurde ich auf einer Station eingeteilt, welche nur 8 Betten hatte und die PDL der Meinung war, dass ich dort sehr viel mitnehmen kann und es war auch so, die Schwestern haben sich unheimlich viel Mhe gegeben. Sicherlich hat man auch Sachen gemacht, wie Reinigungsarbeiten, Urinflaschen leeren usw. Aber ich hatte auch die Mglichkeit Blutgasanalysen zu machen, zu spritzen und habe gelernt was wichtig ist bei der Hygiene in bezug auf Beatmungspatienten. Des Weiteren hatte ich sehr viel Kontakt mit der Stationsrztin und dem Oberarzt, die mir viel ber Ihren Arbeitsalltag und Werdegang bzw. positiven und negativen Erfahrungen berichteten. Zustzlich zum normalen Praktikum durfte ich in den OP und in die Psychiatrie, wo ich kein Pflegepraktikant war, sondern als angehender Student behandelt wurde und ihr Ziel war mir soviel wie mglich Einblick zu gewehren. In der Psychiatrie z.B. habe ich eher an Sitzungen, Gruppentherapien und Visiten teilgenommen und am Ende der Zeit habe ich dann ein Gesprch mit der rztin gehabt, wo ich alle Fragen los werden konnte, die mir auf der Seele brannten. 
> 
> Ich denke, wenn man sich Mhe bei der Auswahl des Krankenhauses gibt, kann man sehr viel profitieren aus dem Praktikum. Und die Ilusionen die man hatte, werden einem schnell genommen und entweder man steht am Ende da und ist immernoch der Meinung unbedingt Medizin studieren zu wollen oder eben nicht. Das ist ein weiteres Ziel des Praktikums.


Okay Musterschlerin, diese Dinge sind definitiv nicht teil des Pflegepraktikums fr Ottonormal-Praktikanten. 
Es kommt auf das Krankenhaus (ob auch Notflle eingeliefert werden, oder ob es wie in der DKD hier in Wiesbaden nur ein auf Diagnostik beschrnktes Krankenhaus ist, welches nicht mal Krankenwagen rausschickt - das sind Infos von einer Schwester bei der ich gearbeitet hab), auf die Stadt (in Grostdten ist immer mehr los als in kleineren Vorstdten), auf das Personal (engagiert oder alt und frustriert) und auf den Zeitpunkt an (Pflegepraktikum whrend des Dienstes, whrend der Semesterferien etc). 
Ich spreche aus einer Erfahrung, die nicht nur ich machen durfte - der Groteil der Medizinstudenten wird Rcksichtslos ausgebeutet mit einem Nutzen, der gegen 0 geht. 
Machen wir uns doch nichts vor: Auch ich durfte einen Tag auf die Intensiv, eine Woche ins Herzkatheterlabor und ab und an auch mal auf den chirurgischen Abteilen zugucken und "mitwirken". Auch ich habe mit den Schwestern gesprochen, nette Unterhaltungen mit den rzten gefhrt - sogar einige Illusionen sind zerschellt, welche Lohn- und Arbeitszeiten, Familien und Freizeitplanung betreffen ----aber---- wenn wir ehrlich sind, sind es vergeudete 3 Monate, die man vor allem whrend des Studiums deutlich besser nutzen knnte.

Ich bin eine Ausnahme und rege mich trotzdem ber diese Praktikumspflicht auf! Auf der Kardio "durfte" ich Wochenlang von 8-14 Uhr EKGs schreiben und von 14-16 Uhr die Elektroden fr die Herzschrittmacherkontrollen an und abstecken - und ich konnte mein Pflegerpraktikum in meiner Dienstzeit machen. Es war trotzdem eine Arbeit, die auch ein einarmiger, teilblinder Gorilla htte machen knnen (ich mchte hier keineswegs die Arbeit eines Pflegers herunterspielen. Man ist ja nicht mal Pfleger, sondern der Bimbo fr jeden Unsinn wie "Bring mal A nach B und richte C einen schnen Gru aus. Wenn du zurck kommst bring doch bitte aus der Kantine 2 Donuts und nen Schokoriegel fr mich mit") und die mit meiner spteren Laufbahn - sollte es denn irgendwann soweit kommen, dass ich mich Mediziner nennen darf - bezglich der Ttigkeit nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun hatte. 

Diesen Blick hinter die Kulissen kann man auch in der Famulatur bekommen oder in einem "Medizinerpraktikum" - weswegen ich die Pflegerttigkeit bernehmen soll kann ich bei aller Liebe nicht nachvollziehen. 


brigens mal zum Thema: Mir geht grad der Arsch auf Grundeis!! Sind sind nur noch 7 Tage ^^

----------


## Novum

Verdammt - zweimal drauf gekommen  :Smilie:  tut mir leid!

----------


## Unamay

@Novum

Bitte nenn mich nicht Musterschlerin. Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten (obwohl ich manchmal schon den Eindruck habe-ohne irgendjemanden persnlich anzugreifen)

Jeder kann doch hier seine Meinung und Erfahrungen schreiben, man kann sich eines besseren Belehren lassen oder halt nicht. Du findest das Praktikum berflssig, ich eben nicht. So ist das Leben. 

Sicherlich hat nicht jeder so ein Glck auf so ein Krankenhaus zu teffen. Aber mal ehrlich, man hat die Wahl. Meine Bekannte, gerade Hammerexamen hinter sich, hatte in Berlin in einer Wirbelsulen-Klinik ihr Pflegepraktikum gemacht und wurde auch nicht ausgebeutet.

Es spielt letztentlich sowieso keine Rolle, da wir dies ja brauchen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Palimpalim

> @Novum
> 
> Bitte nenn mich nicht Musterschlerin. Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten (obwohl ich manchmal schon den Eindruck habe-ohne irgendjemanden persnlich anzugreifen)
> 
> Jeder kann doch hier seine Meinung und Erfahrungen schreiben, man kann sich eines besseren Belehren lassen oder halt nicht. Du findest das Praktikum berflssig, ich eben nicht. So ist das Leben. 
> 
> Sicherlich hat nicht jeder so ein Glck auf so ein Krankenhaus zu teffen. Aber mal ehrlich, man hat die Wahl. Meine Bekannte, gerade Hammerexamen hinter sich, hatte in Berlin in einer Wirbelsulen-Klinik ihr Pflegepraktikum gemacht und wurde auch nicht ausgebeutet.
> 
> Es spielt letztentlich sowieso keine Rolle, da wir dies ja brauchen.


Jeder hat von Praktika unterschiedliche Meinungen. Mir hat meins echt gefallen, obwohl ich auch hauptschlich Putz- und Wascharbeiten gemacht habe. Die Dankbarkeit der Patienten war fr mich aber so motivierend, dass ich mich auf meine zugeteilten "Schtzlinge" richtig gefreut habe. Und eines lernt man auf jeden Fall: Das Verstndnis fr die Sorgen und Gefhle eines patienten, das ist in der Pflege viel einfacher, da viel engerer Kontakt besteht.

----------


## Unamay

> Jeder hat von Praktika unterschiedliche Meinungen. Mir hat meins echt gefallen, obwohl ich auch hauptschlich Putz- und Wascharbeiten gemacht habe. Die Dankbarkeit der Patienten war fr mich aber so motivierend, dass ich mich auf meine zugeteilten "Schtzlinge" richtig gefreut habe. Und eines lernt man auf jeden Fall: Das Verstndnis fr die Sorgen und Gefhle eines patienten, das ist in der Pflege viel einfacher, da viel engerer Kontakt besteht.


Jeder definiert Ausbeutung halt anders, Novum. 
Ich finde den Aspekt, den du anspricht auch unheimlich wichtig, mit dem engeren Kontakt.

----------


## Strodti

Die Pflegepraktikumdiskussion ist ein wenig mig und auch OT  :bhh: 

Also es wre schon gut, wenn die Stationen einen Praktikumsleitfaden oder Lernziele vorgegeben bekmen. Ihr werdet auch im fortgeschrittenen Studium noch Kommilitonen sehen, die keinen Blutdruck messen knnen, nie eine Atemfrequenz ausgezhlt haben und die Basics der Krankenbeobachtung (kann man hervorragend in der Pflege lernen!) nicht verinnerlicht haben.

Fr Botengnge, abwaschen und andere patientenferne Ttigkeiten braucht man in der Tat kein Praktikum.

----------


## Gersig

Als guter Leitfaden fr Lernziele im Pflegepraktikum bietet sich der Leitfaden des Hartmannbundes an: http://server.fachschaft-medizin.de/...epraktikum.pdf

----------


## Novum

> @Novum
> 
> Bitte nenn mich nicht Musterschlerin. Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten (obwohl ich manchmal schon den Eindruck habe-ohne irgendjemanden persnlich anzugreifen)
> 
> Jeder kann doch hier seine Meinung und Erfahrungen schreiben, man kann sich eines besseren Belehren lassen oder halt nicht. Du findest das Praktikum berflssig, ich eben nicht. So ist das Leben. 
> 
> Sicherlich hat nicht jeder so ein Glck auf so ein Krankenhaus zu teffen. Aber mal ehrlich, man hat die Wahl. Meine Bekannte, gerade Hammerexamen hinter sich, hatte in Berlin in einer Wirbelsulen-Klinik ihr Pflegepraktikum gemacht und wurde auch nicht ausgebeutet.
> 
> Es spielt letztentlich sowieso keine Rolle, da wir dies ja brauchen.


Oh, wie konnte ich nur - tut mir leid. 
LetztenDlich spielt es keine Rolle, du hast Recht, wir sollten uns mit den Dingen einfach abfinden weil wir ja so oder so nichts ndern knnen. 
Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung! ;) 

Aber das ist nicht der richtige Thread fr dieses Thema also belassen wir es dabei.

----------


## silvertown77

Aber das ist nicht der richtige Thread fr dieses Thema also belassen wir es dabei.[/QUOTE]

Nicht direkt, das stimmt... aber zum Zeitberbrcken wars doch recht interessant  :hmmm...: 


So kommen wir zurck zum Verrcktmachen.... so langsam sollten wir mal wieder beginnen:

Noch 5 Tage 10 Stunden 6 Minuten und 35 Sekunden bis zum 23.3  :hmmm...: 

Habe eben bei HSS angerufen. Eigentlich wollt ich nur mal hren was die so in der langweiligen Zeit zwischen den Terminen machen z.B. depressiv vorm Telefon hocken weil keiner anruft oder so... Ne ich hatte latrnich eine rnsthafte Frage. Die Dame meinte, das die Daten frhestens am Dienstag Mittag einsehbar sind. Gieen hat bisher noch nix gesschickt ... *lol* vl. verschieben se die Bekanntgabe auch noch aufs Wintersemester....
wir sind ja flexibel

----------


## Streifi2011

du bist echt gut "wir sind ja flexibel". irgendwer hatte ja schon im vorfeld geschrieben, dass die bei HSS meinten, dass die in GI mit ihrem eigenen Durcheinander nicht klar kommen  :Grinnnss!: 

kann man nur hoffen, dass die nicht wrfeln.

----------


## Palimpalim

> Aber das ist nicht der richtige Thread fr dieses Thema also belassen wir es dabei.
> 
> Nicht direkt, das stimmt... aber zum Zeitberbrcken wars doch recht interessant 
> 
> 
> So kommen wir zurck zum Verrcktmachen.... so langsam sollten wir mal wieder beginnen:
> 
> Noch 5 Tage 10 Stunden 6 Minuten und 35 Sekunden bis zum 23.3 
> 
> ...


Oh ja, Gieen setzt schon eine enorme Flexibilitt voraus. Erst ein neues System einfhren, und dann nicht rechtzeitig fertig werden, das wrs ja  :hmmm...:

----------


## Unamay

> So kommen wir zurck zum Verrcktmachen.... so langsam sollten wir mal wieder beginnen:
> 
> Noch 5 Tage 10 Stunden 6 Minuten und 35 Sekunden bis zum 23.3 
> 
> Habe eben bei HSS angerufen. Eigentlich wollt ich nur mal hren was die so in der langweiligen Zeit zwischen den Terminen machen z.B. depressiv vorm Telefon hocken weil keiner anruft oder so...


Noch 5 Tage...Oh oh oh..da kann man schon am Rad drehen  :hmmm...: 

Schn silvertown, nach dem Anflug von Panik..hab ich mich gleich erstma weggeschmissen ber deine Aussage mit dem Tele...hehehe

Also ich hoffe, dass hochschulstart am 22.03. den Bescheid von Gieen hat...man braucht aber auch Nerven

----------


## Angeletta

Haha, Silvertown, wie geil  :Grinnnss!: 
Einfach mal anrufen und hren, was so geht bei denen von hochschulstart XD

----------


## silvertown77

04 14 51 49  ... nur mal so fr zwischendrin  :hmmm...: 

@PalimPalim
Wie ist es so in Tbingen, schon eingelebt/ umgezogen?

Stell ich mit z.B. fr die "Gieener" bel vor das alles in einer Woche zu organisieren. Bei mir selbst wrs net ganz so schlimm, wohne da in der Nhe...

Zusatz:

Wer ruft heute an und erkundigt sich nach dem werten Wohlbefinden der HSS-Mitarbeiter?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Palimpalim

> 04 14 51 49  ... nur mal so fr zwischendrin 
> 
> @PalimPalim
> Wie ist es so in Tbingen, schon eingelebt/ umgezogen?
> 
> Stell ich mit z.B. fr die "Gieener" bel vor das alles in einer Woche zu organisieren. Bei mir selbst wrs net ganz so schlimm, wohne da in der Nhe...
> 
> Zusatz:
> 
> Wer ruft heute an und erkundigt sich nach dem werten Wohlbefinden der HSS-Mitarbeiter?



Ne, bin noch im wunderschnen Bayern und nicht umgezogen. Das mach ich am 1. April  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hoff, ich fall nicht gleich irgendeinem Scherz zum Opfer. Noch dmlicher ist es aber, wenn du im NRV den Bescheid bekommst. Soll die Zahlenkombi die noch abzusitzende Zeit sein? Clever  :hmmm...:

----------


## Unamay

Man meine Nacht war heute wieder sehr bescheiden  :grrrr....: 

Fr mich wird did ziemlich stressig. Weiss garnicht wie weit Berlin von Gieen/Mainz entfernt ist...oO 500km 

Aber Sch... auf den Stress, hauptsache Studiumsplatz  :hmmm...: 

Hoffe nur das ich nicht noch ins Nachrckverfahren komme, denn das ist dann echt knappig, mit Wohnung suchen etc.


Also ich denke ja, dass die Mitarbeiter von hochschulstart in Ihrer freien Zeit (in der kein Bewerber anruft) bei medilearn mitliest...hehehe

----------


## silvertown77

> Man meine Nacht war heute wieder sehr bescheiden 
> 
> Fr mich wird did ziemlich stressig. Weiss garnicht wie weit Berlin von Gieen/Mainz entfernt ist...oO 500km 
> 
> Aber Sch... auf den Stress, hauptsache Studiumsplatz 
> 
> Hoffe nur das ich nicht noch ins Nachrckverfahren komme, denn das ist dann echt knappig, mit Wohnung suchen etc.
> 
> 
> Also ich denke ja, dass die Mitarbeiter von hochschulstart in Ihrer freien Zeit (in der kein Bewerber anruft) bei medilearn mitliest...hehehe


Mach Dir keine Kopf, du bis mit 1,4 dabei, wenn sich wie fast berall die Grenze in Giessen auch um ca. 0,2 verschiebt, heit es dort 1,5.
Aber ich kanns verstehen, bin ja selbst mit 1,2 so bescheuert und hab hier nen zurcklaufenden Countdown aufm Bildschirm  :Grinnnss!:   04 11 51 11 zur Info....
Hauptsache Studienplatz ist genau richtig. :Meine Meinung: 

Deine These von eingeschleusten HSS-Mitarbeitern ist auch gut *lol*

----------


## Unamay

> Mach Dir keine Kopf, du bis mit 1,4 dabei, wenn sich wie fast berall die Grenze in Giessen auch um ca. 0,2 verschiebt, heit es dort 1,5.
> Aber ich kanns verstehen, bin ja selbst mit 1,2 so bescheuert und hab hier nen zurcklaufenden Countdown aufm Bildschirm   04 11 51 11 zur Info....
> Hauptsache Studienplatz ist genau richtig.
> 
> Deine These von eingeschleusten HSS-Mitarbeitern ist auch gut *lol*



1,2 nicht schlecht. Welche Unis hast du angegeben?

Also ich wrd ja eher nach Gieen gehen wollen, als nach Mainz. Spricht viele fr Gieen.
Aber Mainz hab ich auf OP 2 und Gieen auf OP 6. Und bei Mainz bin ich 49 Pltze am Grenzrang vorbei. 

Bist du eigentlich mnnlich oder weiblich?

----------


## silvertown77

> 1,2 nicht schlecht. Welche Unis hast du angegeben?
> 
> Also ich wrd ja eher nach Gieen gehen wollen, als nach Mainz. Spricht viele fr Gieen.
> Aber Mainz hab ich auf OP 2 und Gieen auf OP 6. Und bei Mainz bin ich 49 Pltze am Grenzrang vorbei. 
> 
> Bist du eigentlich mnnlich oder weiblich?


Mnnlein. Habe nur Gieen drin. Umzug geht nicht wg. Familie/ Kinder.
Das mit OP6 ist bei Gieen ja egal, wenn die Note stimmt. Das mit den Grenzrngen kann ich berhaupt nicht abschtzen. Ist ja das erste mal fr mich, das ich diesen Zirkus mitmache. Habs Abi im Dezember am Abendgymmi nachgemacht.

Habe gerade bei HSS angerufen aus lauter Langeweile.  :Grinnnss!:  Ist schnes Wetter in Dortmund und Gieen hat wohl zugesagt die Daten am Montag zu liefern  :Top: . Der Typ war (noch) sowas von relaxt.... und dachte bestimmt ich bin total bescheuert als ich fragt ob Giessen gedenkt den Termin am 23.3. einzuhalten...

----------


## Unamay

> Mnnlein. Habe nur Gieen drin. Umzug geht nicht wg. Familie/ Kinder.
> Das mit OP6 ist bei Gieen ja egal, wenn die Note stimmt. Das mit den Grenzrngen kann ich berhaupt nicht abschtzen. Ist ja das erste mal fr mich, das ich diesen Zirkus mitmache. Habs Abi im Dezember am Abendgymmi nachgemacht.
> 
> Habe gerade bei HSS angerufen aus lauter Langeweile.  Ist schnes Wetter in Dortmund und Gieen hat wohl zugesagt die Daten am Montag zu liefern . Der Typ war (noch) sowas von relaxt.... und dachte bestimmt ich bin total bescheuert als ich fragt ob Giessen gedenkt den Termin am 23.3. einzuhalten...



Interessant, Abendgym..was hast du denn vorher gemacht?
Ich hab mein Abi auf nem Kolleg gemacht. Und den Zirkus hab ich zum WS schonmal mit gemacht und diese aufs und abs in der Gefhlswelt machen einem echt fertig.
Und den Trick, wie man Gedanken ausblenden kann, hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

Du bist echt der Knaller. Ich hau mich hier wech. Na hoffentlich sind die Daten von Gieen wirklich Montag da. Jetzt mssen wa nur noch das Wochenende berstehen. Also bei uns ist das Wetter echt bescheiden. Ich sehne mich nach Sonne  :hmmm...: 

Rufst du Dienstag dort an?

----------


## natalie d.

vielleicht kann man montags schon anrufen??  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## DancingDays

wartet hier noch jemand auf gttingen?

----------


## Kensington

> wartet hier noch jemand auf gttingen?


Warst du bei den AWGs?

----------


## DancingDays

ja, war ich  :Smilie:  du auch?

ich warte allerdings auf zahnmedizin ;)

----------


## Kensington

> ja, war ich  du auch?
> 
> ich warte allerdings auf zahnmedizin ;)


Ne, wurde nicht eingeladen. Bis welche Note haben sie bei ZM eingeladen?

----------


## DancingDays

also ich hatte 1,6 aber es war auch eine mit 1,9 beim gesprch

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> wartet hier noch jemand auf gttingen?


Ja, ich warte auch noch auf Gttingen. War beim AWG allerdings fr Humanmedizin. Der ZVS-Mensch sagte, die Ergebnisse gbe es (telefonisch) erst ab 23.3.
Irgendwie nervt mich das langsam, wo ich noch nichtmal wei, ob ich diesen Wohnheimsplatz da berhaupt bekomme, obwohl ich mich schon im Januar beworben hab.

----------


## DancingDays

wann hast du denn da angerufen? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die erst am mittwoch was sagen. bestimmt zumindest am dienstag. vielleicht hattest du die falsche person am telefon ;) 

ich hab leider noch gar keine wohnung in aussicht. trau mich auch nicht zu suchen, weil hinterher klappts doch nicht.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> wann hast du denn da angerufen? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die erst am mittwoch was sagen. bestimmt zumindest am dienstag. vielleicht hattest du die falsche person am telefon ;)


Ich hab vor ca. ner Stunde angerufen. Der Mann war etwas knselig und hatte wahrscheinlich einfach kein Bock auf den Telefonterror kommenden Montag.

----------


## silvertown77

> Ich hab vor ca. ner Stunde angerufen. Der Mann war etwas knselig und hatte wahrscheinlich einfach kein Bock auf den Telefonterror kommenden Montag.


Lach! Ich glaub den hatte ich heute auch am Telefon. Das ist der Bereichsleiter "Spa+Lustigkeit an best. Terminen" glaube ich.

----------


## Angeletta

> Ich glaub den hatte ich heute auch am Telefon.


XD


(Johnny, ich mag dein "ber die Wupper gehen" :>)

----------


## DancingDays

in einem anderen forum hab ich gerade gelesen, dass man ab montag telefonisch auskunft bekommt  :Smilie:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> (Johnny, ich mag dein "ber die Wupper gehen" :>)


Ja, die goldenen Worte des groartigen Bernd Strombergs  :hmmm...:

----------


## Novum

> in einem anderen forum hab ich gerade gelesen, dass man ab montag telefonisch auskunft bekommt


Hat jemand heute schon angerufen??

----------


## pottmed

Gr den Anrufbeantworter!

----------


## silvertown77

Liebe HSS-Freunde:

Noch genau 8 Stunden, dann sind unsere Betreuer wieder fr uns da. Es wird vermutet das die ersten schon im Bro hocken und Telefon-Abnehm-Bewegungen ben. Ums mal anatomisch zu betrachten.

Abschlieend stellt sich nun nur noch die Frage: Wer ruft wieoft an. Sehr gern gehrt sind im brigen kurze Intervalle!

Auf und durch!

----------


## Unamay

> Liebe HSS-Freunde:
> 
> Noch genau 8 Stunden, dann sind unsere Betreuer wieder fr uns da. Es wird vermutet das die ersten schon im Bro hocken und Telefon-Abnehm-Bewegungen ben. Ums mal anatomisch zu betrachten.
> 
> Abschlieend stellt sich nun nur noch die Frage: Wer ruft wieoft an. Sehr gern gehrt sind im brigen kurze Intervalle!
> 
> Auf und durch!


Melde mich zum Dienst. 
Montag habe ich frei, bei Schwiegermutter Terrasse streichen.Gott sei Dank.
Aber Dienstag werde ich meine Aufgabe wahr nehmen und Informationen beschaffen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Novum

> Gr den Anrufbeantworter!


Haha ^^ ich hab voll und ganz das Zeitgefhl verloren! 
Schlimm...wenn man nichts zu tun hat, kann das schon mal passieren :P dachte es wre Montag.

Gre

----------


## Angeletta

Ich rufe heute nicht an, ich will ja keine Leitungen fr sehnschtige 23.3.-Leute belegen :>
Auch wenn es natrlich einen Reiz htte.. Der mit der gelangweilten Stimme war da schon letztes WS.

----------


## laduda

Hat denn inzwischen jemand versucht dort anzurufen?

----------


## Streifi2011

n, die geben doch eh keine auskunft und vertrsten einen auf sonstwann. ich warte auf die post am donnerstag. da ich eh nicht mit nem platz rechne ist mir das echt egal ob ich das am Mi online oder am Do per Post wei  :kotzen: 
Euch anderen noch viel Glck!  :Top:

----------


## ing-w-er

so grad angerufen.
es liegen noch keine ergebnisse vor. der nette herr wollte es allerdings nicht ausschlieen, dass heute nicht vielleicht doch noch die ergebnisse kommen.
dann eben spter nochmal oder morgen  :Smilie:

----------


## silvertown77

> Melde mich zum Dienst. 
> Montag habe ich frei, bei Schwiegermutter Terrasse streichen.Gott sei Dank.
> Aber Dienstag werde ich meine Aufgabe wahr nehmen und Informationen beschaffen


Aha, noch etwas praktische Arbeit vor all der Lernerei.... sehr lblich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## silvertown77

> Ich rufe heute nicht an, ich will ja keine Leitungen fr sehnschtige 23.3.-Leute belegen :>
> Auch wenn es natrlich einen Reiz htte.. Der mit der gelangweilten Stimme war da schon letztes WS.


Hihi , das ist nett , wo wir ja alle schon unseren Dispo erhht haben wg. der Telefongebhren zu HSS  :hmmm...:  und uns gerade deswegen so aufs Telefonieren freuen!

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Speaks for itself...




> Ja, guten Tag, ich...





> NEIN!





> Alles klar, dann gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass die Ergebnisse erst Mittwoch...





> JA!





> Gut, dann bedanke ich mich. Auf Wiederhren.





> *Freizeichen*

----------


## natalie d.

> Speaks for itself...


hahahahahahahahahah  :Grinnnss!: 

ich hab 2 minuten vor 15 uhr angerufen, mein hss mitarbeiter war nett und er hat zu mir gesagt, ich soll es morgen in der frh noch einmal probieren... 

morgen punkt 8 uhr !!  :Smilie:

----------


## DancingDays

oh gott, also ich kann ja verstehen, dass es etwas nervig ist, den ganzen tag die gleichen fragen zu beantworten aber etwas freundlicher wre ja vielleicht doch mglich gewesen ;) 

mir hat der hochschulstart- mitarbeiter, der brigens sehr nett war ;), gesagt, dass planmig morgen um 13 uhr die ergebnisse da sind.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> oh gott, also ich kann ja verstehen, dass es etwas nervig ist, den ganzen tag die gleichen fragen zu beantworten aber etwas freundlicher wre ja vielleicht doch mglich gewesen ;) 
> 
> mir hat der hochschulstart- mitarbeiter, der brigens sehr nett war ;), gesagt, dass planmig morgen um 13 uhr die ergebnisse da sind.


Jap, so wars letztes SoSe auch

----------


## silvertown77

> Speaks for itself...


ah wie geil, schmei mich gerade weg hier :Top: 

Habe auch ein bisschen da angerufen, trotz nachgewiesener Sinnlosigkeit, war aber lustig und so hatten wir alle fr zwei Minuten etwas Beschftigung!
Mein persnlicher Chaos-Guide dort meine morgen um 13:07 Uhr gibts alles. Also die sieben ist jetzt von mir, der Rest von HSS.

----------


## Unamay

Hier war ja wieder wat los...hahahaha....wie geil...na did kann ja morgen wat werden...legt euch jaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr kugelsichere Westen an  :hmmm...:

----------


## Phoen1x

Wieso gibt es denn dann morgen nicht schon die Online-Bescheide bei Daisy?

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Wieso gibt es denn dann morgen nicht schon die Online-Bescheide bei Daisy?


Weil man dann ja schon heute die Ergebnisse htte erfragen knnen...
Nee, im Ernst: Das Datum ist auf den 23.3 gesetzt, und die Ergebnisse gehen eben ein Tag vor Bescheidversand ein. Wenn die die offiziellen Bescheide morgen reinstellen wrden, htten sie die Ergebnisse ja schon heute Nachmittag gebraucht.

----------


## silvertown77

> Weil man dann ja schon heute die Ergebnisse htte erfragen knnen...
> Nee, im Ernst: Das Datum ist auf den 23.3 gesetzt, und die Ergebnisse gehen eben ein Tag vor Bescheidversand ein. Wenn die die offiziellen Bescheide morgen reinstellen wrden, htten sie die Ergebnisse ja schon heute Nachmittag gebraucht.


*lol*

Theoretisch htte man die Ergebnisse ja auch schon am 17. Januar erfragen knnen, wenn sie am 16. Januar eingegangen wren!

Es ist ja seitens HSS auch eine Neuerung geplant zum WS 11/12: Die HSS-Mitarbeiter rufen ab dem 15. Juli wahllos Bundesbrger an und fragen ob diese nicht evtl. Medizin studieren mchten. Wenn sie dann 8000 voll haben ist halt Schluss. Das wr mal transparent dann.

----------


## Unamay

Fr alle die Jenigen die auf einen Studienplatz warten, hoffen, bangen  :hmmm...: 

Hat sich schon jemand getraut dort anzurufen oder probiert ihr es erst gegen 13 Uhr?

Gre

----------


## silvertown77

> Fr alle die Jenigen die auf einen Studienplatz warten, hoffen, bangen 
> 
> Hat sich schon jemand getraut dort anzurufen oder probiert ihr es erst gegen 13 Uhr?
> 
> Gre


N, bisher nicht angerufen. Ich glaub das macht auch erst Sinn ab Mittags. Die sind dort ja gerade erst in der Wach-werde-Phase 1. Stufe!

----------


## Unamay

die Zeit vergeht heut auch garnet  :grrrr....:

----------


## silvertown77

> die Zeit vergeht heut auch garnet


Doch, doch 1 Stunde und 38 Minuten sinn schon rum. Zgig wird 13:07:31 Uhr

----------


## laduda

> Doch, doch 1 Stunde und 38 Minuten sinn schon rum. Zgig wird 13:07:31 Uhr


Mir wurde 15:00 mitgeteilt...

----------


## Unamay

Verlngerungen gelten nicht!!! Mach die 31 Sek. weg  :bhh:

----------


## laduda

Ich muss gleich zum Krankenpflegepraktikum und kann deshalb nicht anrufen, aber es wre total nett wenn einer von euch der einen 1,6 Schnitt hat berichten knnte, ob er einen Studienplatz bekommen hat und wenn ja wo  :Knuddel:

----------


## silvertown77

> Mir wurde 15:00 mitgeteilt...


15:00 Uhr ist keiner mehr dort  :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

> 15:00 Uhr ist keiner mehr dort


Ich habe beim 1. Adh auch um 15:00 Uhr angerufen, und da hat man mir gesagt, dass gerade eben vor 1er Minute die Ergebnisse eingegangen sind.

----------


## Unamay

Und ich hatte gegen 9 angerufen und hatte die Ergebnisse auch schon  :hmmm...:

----------


## freakobob

kommen denn heute auch schon die onlinebescheide?

----------


## Unamay

Nein die kommen erst morgen.

----------


## leofgyth77

ihr seid ja diszipliniert....ich hab damals den ganzen tag immer und immer wieder angerufen, bis ich endlich auskunft hatte hehe
drck euch die daumen

----------


## peeter91

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU haben nen Platz in Erlangen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anrufen, Ergebnisse liegen vor, ich  wnsche allen viel Glck!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaay peeter..na, da haste ja gleich mal ne super uni erwischt! viel spa wnsch ich dir

----------


## laduda

> JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU haben nen Platz in Erlangen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anrufen, Ergebnisse liegen vor, ich  wnsche allen viel Glck!!!!!!!!!!!!


Herzlichen Glckwunsch ^^Darf ich fragen welchen schnitt du hast und welchen rang du im ersten AdH hattest?

----------


## Kensington

> JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU haben nen Platz in Erlangen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anrufen, Ergebnisse liegen vor, ich  wnsche allen viel Glck!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glckwunsch  ::-dance:

----------


## lio

> JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU haben nen Platz in Erlangen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anrufen, Ergebnisse liegen vor, ich  wnsche allen viel Glck!!!!!!!!!!!!


Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Unamay

1,8  und ich bin Mainz drin ..... haaaaahaaaaaa

----------


## peeter91

Danke fr die Glckwnsche , war 64 Rnge in Erlangen vom Grenzrang entfernt mit Dn 1,5 (Grenzrang war 378).

----------


## laduda

> 1,8  und ich bin Mainz drin ..... haaaaahaaaaaa


war das ein ironisches haaaaahaaaaa? wenn nicht dann herzlichen Glckwunsch ^^

----------


## natalie d.

> 1,8  und ich bin Mainz drin ..... haaaaahaaaaaa


super!!!  :Smilie:  zahnmed, oder? 

mein hss-mitarbeiter hat es gaaaaaaanz spannend gemacht  :Smilie:  

und sie haben eine zulassung fr ...... *paaaaaaaaause* ..... KLN!! 

JUHUUUUUU  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DancingDays

GTTINGEN!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## Unamay

Neee....war kein ironisches lachen..ich kann es nur nich glauben...

Nicht Zahnmedizin...Humanmedizin....

Oh man...

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an die Jenigen die auch einen Platz haben

----------


## prot

> JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU haben nen Platz in Erlangen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anrufen, Ergebnisse liegen vor, ich  wnsche allen viel Glck!!!!!!!!!!!!


Super, gratuliere.

----------


## peeter91

> Neee....war kein ironisches lachen..ich kann es nur nich glauben...
> 
> Nicht Zahnmedizin...Humanmedizin....
> 
> Oh man...
> 
> Herzlichen Glckwunsch an die Jenigen die auch einen Platz haben


Herzlichen Glckwunsch





> Super, gratuliere.


@prot
Danke, gibts irgendwelche Tipps fr die Wohnungssuche ;) ?

----------


## laduda

Habe leider keinen Studienplatz bekommen. Allen anderen noch viel Glck ;) Ich muss jetzt zum KPP  :kotzen:

----------


## lio

> Habe leider keinen Studienplatz bekommen. Allen anderen noch viel Glck ;) Ich muss jetzt zum KPP


Ohje. Wie weit bist du denn am Grenzrang vorbei?

----------


## leofgyth77

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch
> 
> 
> 
> @prot
> Danke, gibts irgendwelche Tipps fr die Wohnungssuche ;) ?


probiers mal bei den wohnheimen....welches, ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, da erlangen wirklich schn klein ist (:
das rommel wohnheim ist zb im sdgelnde, aber da braucht man mitm fahrrad auch nur so 15 minuten in die innenstadt rein!
ansonsten auch einfach mal auf wg-gesucht oder immowelt oder sowas schaun..da findet man auch immer was!
achja...egal welche wohnung du hast, besorg dir'n fahrrad ((: ist essentiell in erlangen

----------


## prot

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch
> 
> 
> 
> @prot
> Danke, gibts irgendwelche Tipps fr die Wohnungssuche ;) ?



Ist echt schwierig, in Erlangen etwas Anstndiges zu bekommen.

Ich hatte Glck, und habe jetzt ein super Einzelappartement zum super Preis, und nur 800m vom Schlossgarten entfernt.

Als ich meine Zusage zum Studentenwerk geschickt habe, konnten mir die nurmehr ein sehr kleines Zimmer ohne WC und Dusche anbieten, obwohl ich nur Appartements angegeben habe.

----------


## leofgyth77

> Ich hatte Glck, und habe jetzt ein super Einzelappartement zum super Preis, und nur 800m vom Schlossgarten entfernt.


Neid!
ich komm dich mal besuchen, ne ((:

----------


## peeter91

Danke fr die Tipps, werde als erstes  beim WohnheimService anrufen und fragen, wie es ausschaut (da hatte ich mich ja vor ein paar Monaten schon beworben).

----------


## Kensington

> Neee....war kein ironisches lachen..ich kann es nur nich glauben...
> 
> Nicht Zahnmedizin...Humanmedizin....
> 
> Oh man...
> 
> Herzlichen Glckwunsch an die Jenigen die auch einen Platz haben


Wieviel Bonus hast du bekommen?
Herzlichen Glckwunsch.

----------


## Unamay

> Wieviel Bonus hast du bekommen?
> Herzlichen Glckwunsch.


Hab einen Bonus von 0,4 bekommen.
Mein Rang war 243.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Ich komm einfach nicht durch bei HSS...ich dreh gleich durch, hab jetzt schonmal 8mal versucht!

----------


## JohannaB

> Hab einen Bonus von 0,4 bekommen.
> Mein Rang war 243.


Ah ok, das erklrt einiges. Ich dachte du httest mit einem gewerteten Durchschnitt von 1,8 einen Platz in Mainz bekommen. War schon etwas verwirrt dass der NC trotz neuem Ausbildungsbonus sinkt!!
Dir und allen anderen herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Studienplatz!!  :Top:   ::-winky:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

GTTINGEN ICH KOMME!!!!!!!  :Smilie: )

----------


## silvertown77

> Hab einen Bonus von 0,4 bekommen.
> Mein Rang war 243.


Cool, siehste  :Grinnnss!:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

Bin in Gieen dabei *freu*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

> Neid!
> ich komm dich mal besuchen, ne ((:


Gerne, nur jetzt wohne ich noch nicht da, kann dir also noch keine Erfrischungen anbieten  :Smilie: )

----------


## Trianna

Congrats...

----------


## leofgyth77

> Gerne, nur jetzt wohne ich noch nicht da, kann dir also noch keine Erfrischungen anbieten )


macht nix, ich komm auch erst wieder im mai  :hmmm...: 
sorry, fr OT..

----------


## Unamay

> Cool, siehste  Herzlichen Glckwunsch!
> 
> Bin in Gieen dabei *freu*



Dir auch Herzlichen Glckwunsch, war ja fast klar *zwinker*

----------


## Angeletta

> super!!!  zahnmed, oder? 
> 
> mein hss-mitarbeiter hat es gaaaaaaanz spannend gemacht  
> 
> und sie haben eine zulassung fr ...... *paaaaaaaaause* ..... KLN!! 
> 
> JUHUUUUUU


 :Top:  :Party: 
Juhuu  :Smilie:  Ab in unsere FB/Studi-Gruppe  :Smilie:

----------


## Novum

Mh, bin in Gieen angenommen. 
Will einer zufllig nach Gieen und wurde in Mainz zugelassen? -.-

----------


## meleno

bin in mainz will aber nach mnster  :Smilie: 
such uns einen ringtausch und ich bin dabei...ist nur fraglich wer von mnster iwann mal nach giessen mchte.

----------


## Novum

Ich meine hier letztens irgendwie sowas gelesen zu haben...dass einer/eine lieber nach Gieen will statt nach Mainz aber Mainz vor Gieen in den OPs hat - weswegen auch immer.

----------


## Kensington

Hat niemand mit 1,6 einen Platz erhalten?
Weiss jemand den NC in G und W?
Freue mich fr eich  :Smilie:

----------


## Stonie7

Kein Platz mit 1,6 ohne Dienst in Gieen

----------


## meleno

@novum
dann hoff ich fr dich, dass die person wieder auftaucht und dass wir dich bald bei uns begren drfen ;)

----------


## Kensington

> Kein Platz mit 1,6 ohne Dienst in Gieen


sometimes life sucks

----------


## Stonie7

> sometimes life sucks


da sagste was  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Danke fr die Glckwnsche , war 64 Rnge in Erlangen vom Grenzrang entfernt mit Dn 1,5 (Grenzrang war 378).


Supi  :Big Grin:  evt. treffen wir uns ja mal in Erlangen

----------


## Novum

> @novum
> dann hoff ich fr dich, dass die person wieder auftaucht und dass wir dich bald bei uns begren drfen ;)


Ja, sie hat sich bei mir gemeldet ^^
Danke  :Smilie:  ja, jetzt heit es Daumen drcken - auch wenns nur der Hauch einer Chance ist.

----------


## Angeletta

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/karriere/...latz-1.1050439

So arrogant und altklug, wie der liebe Vadim in diesem Interview rberkommt, gnne ich ihm irgendwie, dass ihm das harte Leben ins Gesicht gehaucht hat  :bhh:

----------


## Elleadie

> Kein Platz mit 1,6 ohne Dienst in Gieen


Generell nicht? Also bekommt echt niemand mit 1,6 einen Platz?

----------


## Monozyt

Also ich hab mit 1,5 nirgends was gekriegt.

----------


## Elleadie

> Also ich hab mit 1,5 nirgends was gekriegt.


Kennst du deine Rnge?

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/karriere/...latz-1.1050439
> 
> So arrogant und altklug, wie der liebe Vadim in diesem Interview rberkommt, gnne ich ihm irgendwie, dass ihm das harte Leben ins Gesicht gehaucht hat


Ja, aber was seine bei der Bewerbung einflieende Arroganz noch mehr unterstreicht ist die Tatsache, dass er sich scheinbar zu schade war, sich auch fr das AdH zu bewerben. DAS ist eine Mischung aus Arroganz und pathologischem Optimismus.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Phoen1x

Sagt mal, wisst ihr, gegen wie viel Uhr die Online-Bescheide vorliegen werden oder wie das in den letzten Bewerbungsphasen war?

----------


## -lottchen-

Also in einem anderen Forum stand,dass hss die Bescheide um 0 uhr reinstellt...aber ich glaube bei den Abiturbesten waren die erst um 14 uhr drin, oder?

----------


## Phoen1x

Stimmt ja, ich glaube die Bescheide der Abi-Quote wurden am frhen Nachmittag online gestellt. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sich jemand um 0:00 die Mhe macht, die AdH-Bescheide zu verffentlichen. Das wre aber natrlich super  :Smilie:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Zum 500. Mal, die Bescheide werden NICHT um 0.00 Uhr reingestellt sondern morgen frh.......

----------


## JohannaB

> Ja, aber was seine bei der Bewerbung einflieende Arroganz noch mehr unterstreicht ist die Tatsache, dass er sich scheinbar zu schade war, sich auch fr das AdH zu bewerben. DAS ist eine Mischung aus Arroganz und pathologischem Optimismus.


Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass er sich durchaus fr das AdH beworben hat, aber nur Heidelberg angegeben hatte und weil in Heidelberg der TMS so viel zhlt, den der Herr ja nicht ntig hat, hat es da mit der Punktzahl nicht gereicht. Bld gelaufen  :bhh: 


Und im ersten AdH waren die Bescheide so gegen 9 Uhr online...

----------


## Kensington

Der Vadim ist ja ein richtiges Ekel. Gitb also doch noch einen Studienplatzgott ::-angel:

----------


## bipolarbr

Dabei in Mainz  ::-winky: 

Vadim betreffend: "Schule war big business". Ich schmei mich weg.

----------


## bini1234

> Dabei in Mainz 
> 
> Vadim betreffend: "Schule war big business". Ich schmei mich weg.


haha darber hab ich auch soo gelacht und glckwunsch zuknftiger kommilitone ;)

----------


## Monozyt

> Kennst du deine Rnge?



nee, haben mich auf morgen verwiesen. im 1. adh wars aber glaub 388 fr erlangen (war 1. ortsprf.)

----------


## Elleadie

> nee, haben mich auf morgen verwiesen. im 1. adh wars aber glaub 388 fr erlangen (war 1. ortsprf.)


Mmh, aber der Grenzrang war lag doch bei 378 in Erlangen...

Schne *******... Das gibt's doch gar nicht.

----------


## laduda

> Ohje. Wie weit bist du denn am Grenzrang vorbei?


Das habe ich gar nicht mehr nachgefragt... letztes Semester war ich bereits im 1. AdH nur 15 Pltze am Grenzrangvorbei und habe dann weder im 2. AdH noch im Nachrckverfahren was bekommen. Deshalb mach ich mir nichts mehr aus Rngen. Knapp vorbei ist auch vorbei... . Traurig, dass man mit einem 1,6 Schnitt keinen Studienplatz bekommen kann...

----------


## Elleadie

> Das habe ich gar nicht mehr nachgefragt... letztes Semester war ich bereits im 1. AdH nur 15 Pltze am Grenzrangvorbei und habe dann weder im 2. AdH noch im Nachrckverfahren was bekommen. Deshalb mach ich mir nichts mehr aus Rngen. Knapp vorbei ist auch vorbei... . Traurig, dass man mit einem 1,6 Schnitt keinen Studienplatz bekommen kann...


Sehe ich auch so. Habe mit 1,6 auch keinen Platz bekommen. Wie geht's fr dich jetzt weiter?

----------


## laduda

> Sehe ich auch so. Habe mit 1,6 auch keinen Platz bekommen. Wie geht's fr dich jetzt weiter?


Ich mache jetzt mein Krankenpflegepraktikum weiter und hoffe dann dass ich ber die Zusatzpunkte in Frankfurt rein komme. Wenn es nicht klappt studiere ich Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen. Warten mchte ich nmlich nicht und Ausbildung lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht nicht, da mit jedem gewonnenem Bonus auch die Auswahlgrenze nach oben geht.

----------


## Elleadie

> Ich mache jetzt mein Krankenpflegepraktikum weiter und hoffe dann dass ich ber die Zusatzpunkte in Frankfurt rein komme. Wenn es nicht klappt studiere ich Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen. Warten mchte ich nmlich nicht und Ausbildung lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht nicht, da mit jedem gewonnenem Bonus auch die Auswahlgrenze nach oben geht.


Das ist auch mein Plan, nur ist meine Alternative Psychologie...

----------


## laduda

> Das ist auch mein Plan, nur ist meine Alternative Psychologie...


 :Top:  Dann wnsch ich dir viel Glck. Was mchtest du denn bis Oktober machen?

----------


## Unamay

Bescheid ist da !!!!!!!!!!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Avena

Hallo zusammen!

Sehe ich das richtig, dass in Mainz ein Abi-Schnitt von 1,7/1,8 + Ausbildung zu diesem SS fr eine Zulassung ausgereicht htten?
Oder bedeutet das mit 1,4 + Berufsausbildung hat man einen Platz?!

Bitte um Aufklrung  :Smilie:

----------


## prot

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass in Mainz ein Abi-Schnitt von 1,7/1,8 + Ausbildung zu diesem SS fr eine Zulassung ausgereicht htten?
> Oder bedeutet das mit 1,4 + Berufsausbildung hat man einen Platz?!
> 
> Bitte um Aufklrung


Wo siehst du das? Auf hochschulstart stehen doch erst die Auswahlgrenzen vom 1.AdH?


Ich wei zwar selbst nicht genau, wie das in Mainz gehandhabt wird, aber es heit wohl folgendes:

Fr den Test und Berufsausbildung gibt es Bonuspunkte. Diese werden mit der Abinote verrechnet. Daraus ergibt sich dann eine Durchschnittsnote (DN), mit der du dich bewirbst. Hast du keinen Test gemacht, oder keine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung, dann ist der Abischnitt deine DN.

Wenn dein DN jetzt unter 1.4 liegt, dann bist du zugelassen worden. Liegt er bei 1.4, dann werden diejenigen bevorzugt, die 1 Wartesemester und/oder Dienst haben. Wartezeit und Dienst sind die nachrangigen Kriterien.

Ich wrde aber mal die Ergebnisse vom 2.AdH abwarten. Die sollten heute noch online kommen.

----------


## Avena

Genau! Meine Frage bezieht sich ja auf die erste Stufe des ADH!
Dort steht ja: DN/Test/Beruf: 1,400.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass in Mainz ein Abi-Schnitt von 1,7/1,8 + Ausbildung zu diesem SS fr eine Zulassung ausgereicht htten?
> Oder bedeutet das mit 1,4 + Berufsausbildung hat man einen Platz?!
> 
> Bitte um Aufklrung


Also wenn die Ergebnisse bekannt sind, dann gilt die Note die da steht. D.H. wenn da 1,4 steht, dann sind alle mit 1,3 reingekommen egal ob sie diese im Abi erreicht haben oder durch Bonus

----------


## Avena

Danke! Das bedeutet also, dass Leute mit 1,7/1,8 + Ausbildung folglich eine Zusage htten bekommen mssen...

Glaubt ihr, dass sich der Bonus, den Mainz ja erst dieses SS eingefhrt hat, enorm auf die Bewerberzahlen im nchsten Jahr auswirken wird?

Gru!

----------


## prot

> Danke! Das bedeutet also, dass Leute mit 1,7/1,8 + Ausbildung folglich eine Zusage htten bekommen mssen...
> 
> Glaubt ihr, dass sich der Bonus, den Mainz ja erst dieses SS eingefhrt hat, enorm auf die Bewerberzahlen im nchsten Jahr auswirken wird?
> 
> Gru!


Der Bonus wohl eher weniger, weil der war ja schon vor der Bewerbung in diesem SoSe klar, und deshalb wusste auch jeder bei der Wahl der Hochschulen, dass es in Mainz einen Bonus gibt.

Sehr wohl aber werden sich die erhhten Bewerberzahlen (Doppeljahrgnge, etc.) auswirken, da im WiSe einige brigbleiben werden, die dann im SoSe jemand anderem einen Platz wegnehmen.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Avena

Ich meinte nun speziell auch auf Mainz bezogen.
Gut, das ist reine Spekulation, fr mich ist es aber eine Art "Hoffnungsschimmer"!
Habe nach meiner Ausbildung nun in einem Jahr dann (endlich!) mein Abi nachgeholt und mir mit Mainz bisher einigermaen realistische Chancen ausgemalt, da ich mit Sicherheit keinen Schnitt von 1,0 oder sonstigem haben werde.
Deswegen hoffe ich sehr, dass der NC in Mainz nchstes Jahr nicht Richtung 1,2-1,3 wandern wird! :Nixweiss:

----------


## prot

> Ich meinte nun speziell auch auf Mainz bezogen.
> Gut, das ist reine Spekulation, fr mich ist es aber eine Art "Hoffnungsschimmer"!
> Habe nach meiner Ausbildung nun in einem Jahr dann (endlich!) mein Abi nachgeholt und mir mit Mainz bisher einigermaen realistische Chancen ausgemalt, da ich mit Sicherheit keinen Schnitt von 1,0 oder sonstigem haben werde.
> Deswegen hoffe ich sehr, dass der NC in Mainz nchstes Jahr nicht Richtung 1,2-1,3 wandern wird!


Dann mach doch den TMS, wenn du Sorgen hast, knapp am NC vorbeizuschliddern.

Problem nur, dass man sich zum dieshrigen TMS nicht mehr anmelden kann. D knntest den TMS also erst im nchsten Jahr machen, und dich mit dem Ergebnis dann erst zum WiSe 12/13.

----------


## Avena

Ich dachte, die Frist ist die gleiche wie fr dieses Jahr und es ist mglich sich nchstes Jahr im Januar fr den TMS zu bewerben, der dann noch zum WS 2011/2012 zhlen wird?! Muss gestehen, habe mich mit den Fristen des Tests noch nicht richtig auseinandergesetzt!

----------


## Avena

Sorry! Alles okay, mache mein Abi 2012, daher drfte das alles kein Problem sein, mit dem TMS  ::-winky:

----------


## Kaldatomy

Knapp vorbei! Habe heute auch einen Ablehnungsbescheid bekommen. Wir 1,5er hatten wohl keine guten Karten...  :Traurig: 

In meinem Bescheid steht, dass ich in Wrzburg auf der Warteliste noch 13 Pltze hinter dem Grenzrang stehe. Meint ihr, dass das im Nachrckverfahren noch reichen knnte? 

Glckwunsch brigens an alle, die es geschafft haben!

----------


## Zrkh

> Knapp vorbei! Habe heute auch einen Ablehnungsbescheid bekommen. Wir 1,5er hatten wohl keine guten Karten... 
> 
> In meinem Bescheid steht, dass ich in Wrzburg auf der Warteliste noch 13 Pltze hinter dem Grenzrang stehe. Meint ihr, dass das im Nachrckverfahren noch reichen knnte? 
> 
> Glckwunsch brigens an alle, die es geschafft haben!


Da bestehen durchaus noch Chancen denke ich, nicht aufgeben!
Wieviele Bonuspunkte (0,X) hattest du denn in Wrzburg?

----------


## Kaldatomy

> Da bestehen durchaus noch Chancen denke ich, nicht aufgeben!
> Wieviele Bonuspunkte (0,X) hattest du denn in Wrzburg?


Danke! Naja, die Hoffnung gebe ich nicht auf. Aber es war schon irgendwie ein Schock so knapp gescheitert zu sein.

Habe einen Bonus von 0,2 durch meine Einzelfcher erhalten. Trete in Wrzburg also mit 1,3 an.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Danke! Naja, die Hoffnung gebe ich nicht auf. Aber es war schon irgendwie ein Schock so knapp gescheitert zu sein.
> 
> Habe einen Bonus von 0,2 durch meine Einzelfcher erhalten. Trete in Wrzburg also mit 1,3 an.


Hey  :Big Grin:  Kopf nicht hngen lassen. Im Sommer rcken zwar weniger nach als im Winter aber du hast realistische Chancen. Es gibt ja nicht nur 1 NRV. Hast du dich auch noch woanders beworben?

----------


## Kaldatomy

> Hey  Kopf nicht hngen lassen. Im Sommer rcken zwar weniger nach als im Winter aber du hast realistische Chancen. Es gibt ja nicht nur 1 NRV. Hast du dich auch noch woanders beworben?


Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass noch so viele ihren Platz nicht annehmen? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen. Wer soll seinen Platz jetzt noch freiwillig weggeben?

Ja, hatte noch vier weitere Unis im Rennen, aber da bin ich um einiges weiter entfernt.

Tbingen: Rang 344 (Grenzrang:13)
Mainz: 385 (163)
Erlangen: 444 (364)
Gieen: 489 (385)

----------


## Drte86

Jetzt nur nich aufgeben...das wird schon

----------


## *milkakuh*

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die einen Platz erhalten haben!  :Smilie: 

Ich bin wie erwartet mit einer DN von 2,0 wieder meilenweit vom Grenzrang entfernt.

Gttingen 1889 (Grenzrang 81)
FFM 3364 (Grenzrang 190)
Halle 3364 (Grenzrang 190)
Marburg 3451 (Grenzrang 679)
Homburg 2846 (Grenzrang 463)
Gieen 3415 (Grenzrang 450)

Ich glaube ich habe selbst in 3 Jahren mit der Ausbildung und nem hoffentlich einigermaen guten TMS keine Chancen.  :Nixweiss:  Ich werd jetzt nach der Frhschicht erstmal die Abendsonne genieen und Joggen gehen. Vielleicht verhilft mir das wieder zu 'nem freien Kopf. Klar hab ich mir keinerlei Chancen ausgerechnet aber wenn der Ablehnungsbescheid dann da ist, scheint der Traum des Medizinstudiums unerreichbar weit weg zu sein!  :Frown:

----------


## JohannaB

milkakuh, lass den Kopf nicht hngen!! Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg!!  Ich habe auch nur einen Schnitt von 2,1 und jetzt mit TMS und Ausbildung zum Sommersemester einen Platz in Tbingen bekommen! Also lass dich nicht unterkriegen!! Du schaffst das schon irgendwie!!  :Top:

----------


## Strodti

Genau! Ich glaube nicht, dass es so aussichtslos ist. TMS und Ausbildung. wobei letztere ja recht gut luft  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> milkakuh, lass den Kopf nicht hngen!! Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg!!  Ich habe auch nur einen Schnitt von 2,1 und jetzt mit TMS und Ausbildung zum Sommersemester einen Platz in Tbingen bekommen! Also lass dich nicht unterkriegen!! Du schaffst das schon irgendwie!!


Ich gnn dir deinen Platz von Herzen!  :Top:   :Love:  Ich hoffe, dass das bei mir in knapp drei Jahren auch noch so aussieht!  :was ist das...?:  Darf ich fragen, wie dein Ergebnis im TMS war?

----------


## Zrkh

> Danke! Naja, die Hoffnung gebe ich nicht auf. Aber es war schon irgendwie ein Schock so knapp gescheitert zu sein.
> 
> Habe einen Bonus von 0,2 durch meine Einzelfcher erhalten. Trete in Wrzburg also mit 1,3 an.


Das erschreckt mich gerade! Letztes Jahr lagen wir doch bei 1,5 (mit bonus!) und jetzt kommt man mit 1,3 nicht rein? Wie soll das erst nchstes Jahr mit den Doppeljahrgngen werden. Ich sehe gerade meine Chancen auf einen Platz schwinden :/

----------


## Monozyt

> Das erschreckt mich gerade! Letztes Jahr lagen wir doch bei 1,5 (mit bonus!) und jetzt kommt man mit 1,3 nicht rein? Wie soll das erst nchstes Jahr mit den Doppeljahrgngen werden. Ich sehe gerade meine Chancen auf einen Platz schwinden :/




Htte in Wrzburg auch 1,3 gehabt. Das ist doch echt saubescheuert!

----------


## Brouwer

> Htte in Wrzburg auch 1,3 gehabt. Das ist doch echt saubescheuert!


Sieht bei mir hnlich aus. DN 1,6 und 0,3 Bonus. Bin 19 Rnge hinter dem Grenzrang. Was meint ihr, wie es mit Nachrcken ausschaut?

----------


## KaKa

Ui, ich habe auch einen Platz bekommen, und zwar in Kln. Ich freue mich wie ein Lebkuchenmann  :hmmm...: 

Muss jetzt erstmal schauen, wie ich alles organisiert bekomme, habe nmlich noch keine Wohnung und bin auch noch bis zum 03.04 in China und am 04.04 fngt das Studium schon an, falls ich es nicht falsch verstanden habe ... oh man, ich freue mich sooo, das glaubt ihr garnicht!

Aber lasst den Kopf nicht hngen, wenn ihr keinen Platz bekommen hat. Irgendwie schafft ihr es bestimmt noch ... zur Not durch Ausbildung und TMS!

LG KaKa

----------


## JohannaB

> Ich gnn dir deinen Platz von Herzen!   Ich hoffe, dass das bei mir in knapp drei Jahren auch noch so aussieht!  Darf ich fragen, wie dein Ergebnis im TMS war?


Hatte im TMS 1,5.
Es wird sicherlich nicht leichter, da die NCs ja stets fallen, aber es kommen ja auch immer mehr Unis dazu die eine AUsbildung bonieren. Allein zu diesem SS sind ja Mainz und Gieen dazu gekommen. Also mach dir erstmal keinen Kopf, dein Abi kannst du eh nicht mehr ndern. Genie die Ausbildungszeit und dann berechne ganz genau welche Unis du in deine OPs aufnimmst  :Grinnnss!: 
Und wenn es dein Plan sein sollte die Ausbildung auf jeden Fall zuende machen zu wollen wrd ich mich erst im letzten Ausbildungsjahr fr den TMS anmelden, weil dann sollten Textverstndnis und med-nat Grundverstndnis ein Selbstlufer sein. Bist dann zwar schon seit 2-3 Jahren aus Mathe raus, aber da findet man sich schnell wieder rein.

----------


## fiden

Es gibt auch Ausbildungen, die weniger als 3 Jahre dauern.
Ob solche dann auch einen Bonus bekommen weiss ich natrlich nicht, aber es gibt nun mal auch solche Ausbildungen. Vll. kann man sich auch dadurch noch 1 oder 2 Semester sparen bis man drin ist.

----------


## prot

Ist es blich, dass die Ergebnisse zum 2.AdH so spt online kommen?


EDIT: Grade eben sind die Auswahlgrenzen online gekommen. Ist ja echt krass. An einigen Uni's ist der NC um 0,2 angestiegen.

Da bin ich echt froh, jetzt einen Platz bekommen zu haben. Will nicht wissen, was im WiSe passiert.

----------


## Jumper2010

irgendwie mu ich meine Wut mal in Worte fassen:

ich kann nur jedem raten in einem der BilligAbiBundeslnder ( NRW,SH,HH usw.) die Abiturprfung zu machen. Leid tun mir alle, die  in einem Bundesland Abi gemacht, das ein hheres Bildungsniveu hat ( Bay, BW, Sachsen usw )

Bei Hochschulstart werden alle in einen Sack geschmissen und das ist eine bodenlose Frechheit und eine riesengroe Ungerechtigkeit.
Solange es kein Bundeseinheitliches Zentralabitur gibt, wird es wohl weiter Medizinstudenten geben, die mit Nhen und kochen einen guten Schnitt gemacht haben, aber an den Anforderungen scheitern. Damit natrlich vielen eine Chance auf einen Studienplatz nehmen.

So, jetzt zerreit meinen Kommentar.
Das mute ich mal sagen. :Meine Meinung: 

Tsch

----------


## Strodti

Braucht man nicht zerreissen... Schau dir mal diese KMK Statistik an. Leider habe ich keine aktuellere Erhebung gefunden (sie ist von 2005).

In BW gibts absolut und relativ mehr 1,0 bis 1,5er als im "billigen" NRW.

----------


## pottmed

> irgendwie mu ich meine Wut mal in Worte fassen:
> 
> ich kann nur jedem raten in einem der BilligAbiBundeslnder ( NRW,SH,HH usw.) die Abiturprfung zu machen. Leid tun mir alle, die  in einem Bundesland Abi gemacht, das ein hheres Bildungsniveu hat ( Bay, BW, Sachsen usw )
> 
> Bei Hochschulstart werden alle in einen Sack geschmissen und das ist eine bodenlose Frechheit und eine riesengroe Ungerechtigkeit.
> Solange es kein Bundeseinheitliches Zentralabitur gibt, wird es wohl weiter Medizinstudenten geben, die mit Nhen und kochen einen guten Schnitt gemacht haben, aber an den Anforderungen scheitern. Damit natrlich vielen eine Chance auf einen Studienplatz nehmen.
> 
> So, jetzt zerreit meinen Kommentar.
> Das mute ich mal sagen.
> ...


You made my Day.... jedes Jahr der selbe Bldsinn  ::-oopss:

----------


## lio

> Braucht man nicht zerreissen... Schau dir mal diese KMK Statistik an. Leider habe ich keine aktuellere Erhebung gefunden (sie ist von 2005).
> 
> In BW gibts absolut und relativ mehr 1,0 bis 1,5er als im "billigen" NRW.


Dann schau dir bei der Gelegenheit auch mal Statistiken an, wie viele Prozent der Schulabgnger regulr Abitur machen (2005: Bayern: 22,1%, NRW: 32%). Wenn man die mittelmigen Schler vorher rausprft, bleiben halt zum Abschluss nur noch die leistungsstarken Schler brig. Dass da prozentual mehr Leute sehr gute Leistungen bringen, liegt nicht an niedrigen Anforderungen.

----------


## pottmed

Jaja, im Sden lebt so oder so die Elite  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

> Jaja, im Sden lebt so oder so die Elite


Wohl wahr und zudem sehen wir noch besser aus  :bhh:

----------


## Stonie7

Auswahlgrenzen sind bei HSS drin. Bundesweit hatte kein einziger 1,6er auch nur annhernd ne Schnitte. In Gieen und Erlangen hatte ich noch ein Fnkchen Hoffnung, jetzt liege ich jeweils rund 800 Pltze hinter dem Grenzrang. Wow...

----------


## Angeletta

Ich wnsch allen, die noch keinen Studienplatz haben, viel Glck frs NRV  :Top: 

(KaKa, ich dachte die ganze Zeit, du wrst ein Mann - wegen dem Fuballspieler oder so  :bhh:  ...Wie schn, noch einer nach Kln  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Hippietyp

> Braucht man nicht zerreissen... Schau dir mal diese KMK Statistik an. Leider habe ich keine aktuellere Erhebung gefunden (sie ist von 2005).
> 
> In BW gibts absolut und relativ mehr 1,0 bis 1,5er als im "billigen" NRW.


Man muss natrlich bercksichtigen, dass der Baden-Wrttemberger an sich auch um einiges intelligenter ist als die Ruhrpottassis und Holsteiner Torfstecher. Zumindest in der Selbstwahrnehmung.

----------


## Schmusekatze91

ist doch alles sch***e.... nchstes jahr im sommer hat man dann mit 1,3 keine chance mehr oder was? -.- ich wander aus!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Angeletta

> ich kann nur jedem raten in einem der BilligAbiBundeslnder ( NRW,SH,HH usw.) die Abiturprfung zu machen. Leid tun mir alle, die  in einem Bundesland Abi gemacht, das ein hheres Bildungsniveu hat ( Bay, BW, Sachsen usw )


Waaas, guck dir mal an, wo NRW bei Pisa ist - definitiv im oberen Drittel (und wenn wir im Vorfeld auch unsere Migrantenkinder rausselektiert htten - bestimmt noch weiter oben  :bhh:  )
Habe mir die Bayern-Lehrplne angeguckt - gleich.
Habe mir die Bayern-Abiprfungen angeguckt (unter anderem in der 12. zur Vorbereitung auf unser Abitur  :bhh:  ) - gleich/leichter.
Sorry, der war nichts. Ist aber bestimmt nur der Frust, keinen Platz bekommen zu haben. Viel Glck auch dir!  :Smilie:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Waaas, guck dir mal an, wo NRW bei Pisa ist - definitiv im oberen Drittel (*und wenn wir im Vorfeld auch unsere Migrantenkinder rausselektiert htten - bestimmt noch weiter oben*  )


Ich geb dir zwar recht, dass es armselig ist, uns als "Billig-Abiturienten" abzustempeln, aber der Satz mit den "Migrantenkindern" musste doch nicht unbedingt sein, oder? Ich bin selbst ja halber Araber  :bhh:

----------


## pottmed

> Ich geb dir zwar recht, dass es armselig ist, uns als "Billig-Abiturienten" abzustempeln, aber der Satz mit den "Migrantenkindern" musste doch nicht unbedingt sein, oder? Ich bin selbst ja halber Araber


Ich glaub das bezog sich eher auf die Zahl der Leute, die bis zum Abitur kommen. Weiter oben im Thread wurde doch angefhrt, dass im Sden die "Leistungsschwcheren" schon vorher aussortiert werden. 

Denn von gemeinsamen Lernen etc. hlt man ja weiter sdlich nicht ganz so viel. Zumindest habe ich mir das gedacht, als ich den Beitrag gelesen habe.

----------


## Angeletta

Und ich bin halbe Italienerin  :Party: 
Wollte auch nur verdeutlichen, dass die guten Ergebnisse bei Pisa von der Selektion herrhren.
Ich knnte hier meine eigene Schule aufmachen und da nur 1,0er-Kinder reinlassen und schon wren wir besser als die Sdlnder  :Grinnnss!: 

(In meinem bisherigen Studium war ich ungehrigerweise sogar besser als meine 1,3-Baden-Wrttemberg-Freundin).

----------


## Kensington

> Ich glaub das bezog sich eher auf die Zahl der Leute, die bis zum Abitur kommen. Weiter oben im Thread wurde doch angefhrt, dass im Sden die "Leistungsschwcheren" schon vorher aussortiert werden. 
> 
> Denn von gemeinsamen Lernen etc. hlt man ja weiter sdlich nicht ganz so viel. Zumindest habe ich mir das gedacht, als ich den Beitrag gelesen habe.


Das ist doch genauso Quatsch. Woher willst du denn wissen, ob man bei uns ''gemeinsam lernt'' ? Und Aussortieren von Schwachen habe ich bei uns auch nicht erlebt. Sind doch alles nur Gerchte worauf hier die Argumente aufgebaut werden. Und eine Statistik, die zeigt, wie gut die Abiturienten abschneiden, hat auch keinen kausalen Zusammenhang zum Niveau der Schulen. Knnte ja auch sein, dass man in BW einfach besser vorbereitet wird, als in schlechteren Bundeslndern? Wer weiss.

----------


## Angeletta

Kensington, es ist aber so, dass in den sdlichen Bundeslndern ein bestimmter Notendurchschnitt der Kinder vorhanden sein muss, damit sie aufs Gymnasium drfen, oder?
Bei uns in NRW ist das nicht - weswegen auch viele "schlechtere" mit in das System aufgenommen werden.
Worauf baust du denn deine Argumente, dass ein NRW-Abitur "einfacher" ist als eins aus BaW/Bayern? 

Ich habe das Gefhl, dass bei denen, die mit einem schwereren Abitur (u.A. auf Pisa-Ergebnissen basierend) ankommen, die Argumentation auf persnlicher Eitelkeit oder enttuschten Erwartungen statt auf Fakten baut :/

----------


## pottmed

> Das ist doch genauso Quatsch. Woher willst du denn wissen, ob man bei uns ''gemeinsam lernt'' ? Und Aussortieren von Schwachen habe ich bei uns auch nicht erlebt. Sind doch alles nur Gerchte worauf hier die Argumente aufgebaut werden. Und eine Statistik, die zeigt, wie gut die Abiturienten abschneiden, hat auch keinen kausalen Zusammenhang zum Niveau der Schulen. Knnte ja auch sein, dass man in BW einfach besser vorbereitet wird, als in schlechteren Bundeslndern? Wer weiss.


Ich zitiere da nur gngige Wahlkampfprogramme.... meine persnliche politische Meinung lasse ich da mal auen vor. 

Was Du nicht erlebt hast, ist auch rein subjektiv und kann genauso an deiner individuellen Schule gelegen haben  :hmmm...: 
Es kann auch sein, dass man in B-W oder Bayern besser vorbereitet wird, wer will das wissen. Meine Argumentation fusst hierauf: 





> Dann schau dir bei der Gelegenheit auch mal Statistiken an, wie viele Prozent der Schulabgnger regulr Abitur machen (2005: Bayern: 22,1%, NRW: 32%). Wenn man die mittelmigen Schler vorher rausprft, bleiben halt zum Abschluss nur noch die leistungsstarken Schler brig. Dass da prozentual mehr Leute sehr gute Leistungen bringen, liegt nicht an niedrigen Anforderungen.

----------


## Kensington

> Kensington, es ist aber so, dass in den sdlichen Bundeslndern ein bestimmter Notendurchschnitt der Kinder vorhanden sein muss, damit sie aufs Gymnasium drfen, oder?
> Bei uns in NRW ist das nicht - weswegen auch viele "schlechtere" mit in das System aufgenommen werden.
> Worauf baust du denn deine Argumente, dass ein NRW-Abitur "einfacher" ist als eins aus BaW/Bayern? 
> 
> Ich habe das Gefhl, dass bei denen, die mit einem schwereren Abitur (u.A. auf Pisa-Ergebnissen basierend) ankommen, die Argumentation auf persnlicher Eitelkeit oder enttuschten Erwartungen statt auf Fakten baut :/


Gut. Selektion nach der Grundschule ist sinnvoll und machen auch andere leistungsstarke Systeme ( siehe Schweiz). Wusste nicht, dass das bei euch nicht der Fall ist. 
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass euer Abi leichter ist. Ich bin lediglich auf ein schwachsinniges Argument eingegangen im Rahmen der Diskussion.
Selbst wenn objektiv gesehen, das eine oder andere Abitur leichter wre, knnten die Schler auch nichts fr ihr System und man knnte es dienen nicht negativ ankreiden.
Finde es aber auch nicht gerade einen feinen Charakterzug von dir, dass jetzt auf mangelnde Zulassung etc. zu schieben, wenn man eine andere Meinung vertritt. ( Die ich ja nicht vertrete)

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Und ich bin halbe Italienerin 
> Wollte auch nur verdeutlichen, dass die guten Ergebnisse bei Pisa von der Selektion herrhren.
> Ich knnte hier meine eigene Schule aufmachen und da nur 1,0er-Kinder reinlassen und schon wren wir besser als die Sdlnder 
> 
> (In meinem bisherigen Studium war ich ungehrigerweise sogar besser als meine 1,3-Baden-Wrttemberg-Freundin).


Ja, bist du?  :Party: 

Naja, aber man muss eben allen eine Chance geben, auch Kindern aus bildungsschwachen Familien, und das wird mittlerweile immer schwieriger. Als Hauptschler hat man absolut keine Perspektive mehr, das wissen die Schler auch selbst, und daher kommt auch die ablehnende Haltung der Schule und de, Bildungsbrgertum gegenber.

Wenn man einem 10 jhrigen nach der Grundschule sagt: "So, du musst auf die Hauptschule!", dann wird er damit als dumm abgestempelt, und das nagt am Selbstbewusstsein bzw. der Leistungsbereitschaft in der Schule.

Naja, ob Sdlnder per se leistungschwacher sind wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, es ist einfach die sprachliche Barriere, die hufig den Einstieg in eine gute schulische Laufbahn verhindert.

Aber das wird jetzt etwas zu offtopic. :Grinnnss!: 

Wozu soll die Diskussion um die Wertigkeit der Abiturprfungen der einzelnen Lnder fhren? Dass per Gesetz eine Liste entworfen wird, in der einzelnen Lndern +/- Dezimale tabellarisch aufgelistet werden, mit denen man konkret die Durchschnittsnoten zweier Lnder abgleichen kann? So NRW 1,5 und Bayern 1,7...Bei diesem Vergleich sagt die Tabelle, man muss zur NRW-DN 0,4 addieren, um ein vergeichbares Abitur zu erhalten.
Naja...

----------


## Angeletta

Das bezog sich auch nicht auf dich, sondern auf Jumper2010, der -so wie es bei mir angekommen ist- offensichtlich irgendeinen Sndenbock bentigt
(was ich im brigen nicht verwerflich, sondern menschlich finde).

----------


## langewartezeit

Hm, wenn ihr meint, dass man die Noten je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich gewichten solltet, solltet ihr die Noten je nach Schule unterschiedlich gewichten, denn da sind auch Unterschiede. 
Aber meiner Meinung nach fhrt diese Diskussion zu nichts...

----------


## *Leni*

> Kensington, es ist aber so, dass in den sdlichen Bundeslndern ein bestimmter Notendurchschnitt der Kinder vorhanden sein muss, damit sie aufs Gymnasium drfen, oder?
> Bei uns in NRW ist das nicht - weswegen auch viele "schlechtere" mit in das System aufgenommen werden.


Ich geh ebenfalls in NRW zur Schule und bei dem Gymnasium auf welchem ich bin, wird jeder, der keine Gymnasialempfehlung in der Grundschule bekommen hat, nicht zugelassen. Ich dachte, dass wre bei anderen Gymnasien in NRW ebenso.
Tut mir leid, dass ich mich jetzt einmische  :Grinnnss!:  das wollte ich nur mal in eure Diskussion miteinwerfen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Angeletta

Nee, das ist nicht bindend. Im Endeffekt entscheiden immer die Eltern.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lehrerempfehlung
Auf der Seite des Schulministeriums steht es auch, aber ich fand die Tabelle bei Wiki schner  :Grinnnss!: 

*edit: Lese gerade weiter unten, dass das 2006 oder so eingefhrt wurde.

----------


## Mehmmed

einfach berall das gleiche lehren, fertig.

----------


## Mink

> einfach berall das gleiche lehren, fertig.


Blo nicht... denn so wie ich unser System kenne wird es dann nicht aufs hchste Niveau angepasst, sondern alles aufs Niedrigste abgesenkt.

----------


## prot

Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder ist der Zeeck (Chemie fr Mediziner) manchmal etwas oberflchlich, und die Fragen, warum etwas so ist wie es ist, werden manchmal nicht geklrt?

Ich finde den teilweise ziemlich kurz gehalten, weshalb sich bei mir whrend des Lesens manchmal Fragen auftun, die nicht beantwortet werden.

----------


## studi2010

n das ist schon richtig, der ist ziemlich oberflchlich und lsst auch die meisten ausnahmen raus.das liegt einfach daran, dass viele kein sonderliches interesse daran haben warum etwas chemisch wie reagiert (sondern es leider eher auswendig lernen, geht schneller) und sich das buch dementsprechend besser verkauft.fr die klausuren die man als mediziner schreibt reicht der aber eigentlich relativ dicke. wenn du's im detail verstehen willst empfehle ich den vollhardt fr organische chemie und den hollemann wiberg fr die anorganische (zusammen ca. 4000 seiten oder so);). ne alternative ist auch der mortimer, der geht schon ein wenig mehr in die tiefe (den benutzen  chemiestudenten im ersten semester und da ist auch alles drin).

----------


## prot

> n das ist schon richtig, der ist ziemlich oberflchlich und lsst auch die meisten ausnahmen raus.das liegt einfach daran, dass viele kein sonderliches interesse daran haben warum etwas chemisch wie reagiert (sondern es leider eher auswendig lernen, geht schneller) und sich das buch dementsprechend besser verkauft.fr die klausuren die man als mediziner schreibt reicht der aber eigentlich relativ dicke. wenn du's im detail verstehen willst empfehle ich den vollhardt fr organische chemie und den hollemann wiberg fr die anorganische (zusammen ca. 4000 seiten oder so);). ne alternative ist auch der mortimer, der geht schon ein wenig mehr in die tiefe (den benutzen  chemiestudenten im ersten semester und da ist auch alles drin).


Danke fr die Info. Ich hasse stures auswendig lernen, und komme vielleicht deshalb mit dem Zeeck nicht so klar.

Den Mortimer habe ich schon, den finde ich klasse.

Danke fr die anderen Buchtipps, ...die werde ich auf jedenfall mal unter die Lupe nehmen.

----------


## Hippietyp

Mich hat eher der Infokasten ber Schler-Salze beim Zeeck irritiert.

----------


## bipolarbr

> Danke fr die Info. Ich hasse stures auswendig lernen, und komme vielleicht deshalb mit dem Zeeck nicht so klar.
> 
> Den Mortimer habe ich schon, den finde ich klasse.
> 
> Danke fr die anderen Buchtipps, ...die werde ich auf jedenfall mal unter die Lupe nehmen.


Du hast den Zeeck und den Mortimer? Gegen ein Chemiebuch im Stile des kleinen Alberts htte ich nichts einzuwenden, den habe ich mir mal ausgeliehen (in der Fassung von 1999 oder so) und fand den hervorragend zum Verstndnis.

----------


## prot

> Du hast den Zeeck und den Mortimer? Gegen ein Chemiebuch im Stile des kleinen Alberts htte ich nichts einzuwenden, den habe ich mir mal ausgeliehen (in der Fassung von 1999 oder so) und fand den hervorragend zum Verstndnis.


Nur den Mortimer. Den Zeeck habe ich mir ausgeliehen.

----------


## dancingtree18

Uuuund .. schon wer nachgerckt???

----------


## Tonli

Ich glaube, es wird mal wieder Zeit dieses Thema aufleben zu lassen. Bald ist Bewerbungsschluss und dann geht die Warterei fr alle los. 

Also, wer wartet mit mir? Lassen wir uns gegenseitig verrckt machen!

----------


## Die Niere

Oh ja...unbedingt...echt schade, dass der Thread fast 3 Monate Ruhe hatte... *sic*

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Also, wer wartet mit mir? Lassen wir uns gegenseitig verrckt machen!


Bin dabei! Auch wenn wir uns bei Lbeck eigentlich ja relativ sicher sein drften, oder??? :hmmm...:

----------


## Die Niere

*hibbel*hibbel*hibbel*

Bin auch schon ganz aufgeregt...

----------


## Kensington

> *hibbel*hibbel*hibbel*
> 
> Bin auch schon ganz aufgeregt...


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Michael72

Ich warte jetzt schon seit 40 Minuten(!) auf den Pizzamann. Das ist echter Psychoterror!

----------


## Kensington

> Ich warte jetzt schon seit 40 Minuten(!) auf den Pizzamann. Das ist echter Psychoterror!


Den wrd' ich anzeigen. Geht ja mal garnicht.

Ich bleib heute bis 2 Uhr nachts auf und warte, ob hochschulstart die Auswahlgrenzen nicht ausversehen schon 2 Monate vorher reinstellt. ::-dance:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Oh gott wieso hat niemand genau diesen Thread prophylaktisch mit ner Schrotflinte niedergestreckt, jetzt geht dieses Zugestrulle wieder los...... ich freu mich auch schon wieder auf dieses "Kommen die Bescheide um 0.00 Uhr online" oder der Klassiker "Wann kann ich denn vorher anrufen und fragen ob ich drin bin"

----------


## Die Niere

> 


Komm wir halten uns an den Hnden und hpfen ganz wild herum...dann wird es vielleicht besser  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Kensington

> Komm wir halten uns an den Hnden und hpfen ganz wild herum...dann wird es vielleicht besser .


Ich glaube, ich nehme einfach Drogen.

Wenn man hier liest, dann will man nie nie niemals Medizinstudent werden.
Wah, was gehten dann vor einer Klausur oder dem Ex ab?

Telefonkette? Jeder ruft alle 5 min bei hochschulstart an? :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Die Niere

Das impp wre gnadenlos verloren, wenn ML die vorlufigen Ergebnisse nicht schon am Prfungstag selber posten wrde, da hunderte Studenten die Zentrale einfach strmen wrden...Chaostage sind dagegen einfach nur Kindergarten.

Welche Drogen sollen es sein?

----------


## Kensington

> Das impp wre gnadenlos verloren, wenn ML die vorlufigen Ergebnisse nicht schon am Prfungstag selber posten wrde, da hunderte Studenten die Zentrale einfach strmen wrden...Chaostage sind dagegen einfach nur Kindergarten.
> 
> Welche Drogen sollen es sein?


Was hast du so anzubieten?

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Komm wir halten uns an den Hnden und hpfen ganz wild herum...dann wird es vielleicht besser .


Au ja, darf ich auch noch mitmachen? Bdde, bdde, bdde :Grinnnss!: 




> Ich glaube, ich nehme einfach Drogen.





> Was hast du so anzubieten?


Wie wr's mit Traubenzucker?? :hmmm...:

----------


## Die Niere

An so einem Wochenende hier im Spital sollte es kaum etwas geben, was nicht zu bekommen wre. Und das illegale Zeug knnen wir den Junkies heute nacht abnehmen  :bhh:

----------


## Kensington

> Au ja, darf ich auch noch mitmachen? Bdde, bdde, bdde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wie wr's mit Traubenzucker??


Von jemand der ''Chocolate'' heisst, htte ich jetzt aber wesentlich mehr erwartet,

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Von jemand der ''Chocolate'' heisst, htte ich jetzt aber wesentlich mehr erwartet,


Auch noch Sonderwnsche... Was darf's denn sein?? ::-bee:

----------


## Die Niere

> Auch noch Sonderwnsche... Was darf's denn sein??


Was grosses Ssses  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

Also ich dahcte da eher an was anderes. :Grinnnss!: 
Man, keine Spanier unter uns?

----------


## Die Niere

...ich glaub nach Spaniern musst du lange suchen. Tut mir leid...

----------


## Kensington

> ...ich glaub nach Spaniern musst du lange suchen. Tut mir leid...


Ey, das sind hier doch alle voll coole Gymnasiasten mit 1er Abi, da darf ich ja wohl ein bisschen Fremdsprachenkenntnisse, insbesondere von Rauschgiften erwarten.  :Top:

----------


## Michael72

> Also ich dahcte da eher an was anderes.
> Man, keine Spanier unter uns?


Mhh, irgendwo in meiner Kakteensammlung war da doch noch was...

----------


## Medi2009

> An so einem Wochenende hier im Spital sollte es kaum etwas geben, was nicht zu bekommen wre. *Und das illegale Zeug knnen wir den Junkies heute nacht abnehmen*


riecht nach Nebenverdienst  ::-oopss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> riecht nach Nebenverdienst


die Hlfte ist meist sowieso Eigenbedarf  :Woow:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> die Hlfte ist meist sowieso Eigenbedarf


Na da kennt sich ja jemand aus... Knntest uns Einsteigern ja mal ein paar Tipps geben :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Na da kennt sich ja jemand aus... Knntest uns Einsteigern ja mal ein paar Tipps geben


Koffeintabletten und Pudding  :Big Grin:  den Rest findest sehr schnell von alleine raus  :Love:

----------


## Tonli

Na, das fngt ja schon gut an!




> Telefonkette? Jeder ruft alle 5 min bei hochschulstart an?


Wenn wir so schon anfangen, dann streiken die bei hss noch  :Big Grin:  Aber coole Idee!

----------


## Kaya777

Ich liebe euch  :Grinnnss!:  Ihr macht hier einfach Comedy.

Mein Stimmungsballon steigt wieder. Weil ich jetzt dank euch auch wieder gute Laune hab, darf ich auch mithpfen und Drogen einwerfen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Ich liebe euch  Ihr macht hier einfach Comedy.
> 
> Mein Stimmungsballon steigt wieder. Weil ich jetzt dank euch auch wieder gute Laune hab, darf ich auch mithpfen und Drogen einwerfen?


Ich glaube, die meisten hpfen hier rum, weil sie Drogen eingeworfen haben...also hau rein  :Top:

----------


## Kaya777

Und dahann gehen wir gesammelt in irgendeine Notaufnahme und erfreuen die Assistenten da.  :bhh:

----------


## Kensington

> Ich liebe euch  Ihr macht hier einfach Comedy.
> 
> Mein Stimmungsballon steigt wieder. Weil ich jetzt dank euch auch wieder gute Laune hab, darf ich auch mithpfen und Drogen einwerfen?


Weiss nicht. Kommt drauf an, wo du dein Abi gemacht hast.

----------


## Die Niere

...kommt unbedingt hierher...ist ein schlechte Witz heute...aber immerhin nen Witz...also irgendwie lustig...aber auch nur irgendwie  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kaya777

> Kommt drauf an, wo du dein Abi gemacht hast.


Weiss ich nicht mehr. Ist schon zu lang her..

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Weiss ich nicht mehr. Ist schon zu lang her..


Hach, das wrde ich auch gern sagen ::-dance:

----------


## Kensington

> Hach, das wrde ich auch gern sagen


Wieso? Stehst du auf Botox?

----------


## Kaya777

> Hach, das wrde ich auch gern sagen


Kommt schon noch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Wieso? Stehst du auf Botox?


Sicher... Aber noch mehr auf Vitasprint :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Wieso? Stehst du auf Botox?


.....? Unser Prof. hat mal gemeint, dass nachgewiesen ist, dass das Zeug auch auf Gehirnsynapsen wirkt

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Kommt schon noch


Sicher, aber ich bin noch voll jugendlicher Ungestmtheit :hmmm...:

----------


## Die Niere

Hat jemand meinen Rollator gesehen?

----------


## Kensington

> .....? Unser Prof. hat mal gemeint, dass nachgewiesen ist, dass das Zeug auch auf Gehirnsynapsen wirkt


Unser Prof. hat mal die Risiken erklrt in der Vorlesung und in der ersten Reihe sa so eine Altstudentin und hat aufgestreckt und ihm wiedersprochen und fr Botox geworben. :Top:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Hat jemand meinen Rollator gesehen?


Jep, genau vor deiner Nase... Vielleicht wre da ja ein Gang zum Optiker angebracht :bhh:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Unser Prof. hat mal die Risiken erklrt in der Vorlesung und in der ersten Reihe sa so eine Altstudentin und hat aufgestreckt und ihm wiedersprochen und fr Botox geworben.


Hat sie euch gleich noch ihre Klinik empfohlen?? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

> Hat sie euch gleich noch ihre Klinik empfohlen??


Leider nein. Als ich sie dann aber im Fitness in der Dusche sah, merkte 
ich, dass Onkel Doc einiges vergessen hat. :Woow: 
Lang lebe die unsterbliche Schnheit.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Unser Prof. hat mal die Risiken erklrt in der Vorlesung und in der ersten Reihe sa so eine Altstudentin und hat aufgestreckt und ihm wiedersprochen und fr Botox geworben.


Der Beweis, dass unser Prof. doch mal recht hatte

Rollator? Evt. im Patienten vergessen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Leider nein. Als ich sie dann aber im Fitness in der Dusche sah, merkte 
> ich, dass Onkel Doc einiges vergessen hat.
> Lang lebe die unsterbliche Schnheit.


Kann man solche Falten auch mit Botox wegspritzen?

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Leider nein. Als ich sie dann aber im Fitness in der Dusche sah, merkte 
> ich, dass Onkel Doc einiges vergessen hat.
> Lang lebe die unsterbliche Schnheit.


Uh oh... Das war ja wohl ein schner Anblick :Grinnnss!: 




> Kann man solche Falten auch mit Botox wegspritzen?


Hast du etwa auch was zu verbergen??

----------


## Kensington

> Uh oh... Das war ja wohl ein schner Anblick
> 
> 
> 
> Hast du etwa auch was zu verbergen??


Ich mache dir einen guten Preis  :Top:  Die Goldcoastcrew kmmert sich um Ihr Wohlbefinden.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Ich mache dir einen guten Preis  Die Goldcoastcrew kmmert sich um Ihr Wohlbefinden.


Ich doch nicht  :Big Grin:  zhl mich auch noch zu den ,,jungen"  :Big Grin:  und ein paar Synapsen bevorzugen doch noch den Alkoholtod anstelle des Botox

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> und ein paar Synapsen bevorzugen doch noch den Alkoholtod anstelle des Botox


Was ist schon Alkohol gegen wahre Schnheit?? Greift zu, solange das Angebot noch gilt!! :Top:

----------


## Pew

Es macht nicht gerade den Eindruck, als wrde sich hier irgendjemand verrckt machen..auch nicht gegenseitig!  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Es macht nicht gerade den Eindruck, als wrde sich hier irgendjemand verrckt machen..auch nicht gegenseitig!


Dann mach du uns halt verrckt... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Was ist schon Alkohol gegen wahre Schnheit?? Greift zu, solange das Angebot noch gilt!!


Ich kann mich auch schntrinken  :Woow: 
Na ok, jetzt wirds langsam zum Spam  :Big Grin:  und eigentlich msst ich ja Physio lernen ^^

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

W-O-W :Woow:  Wieviel brauchst du denn dafr?? :hmmm...: 
Na dann, viel Erfolg beim Lernen!

----------


## Brutus

> Unser Prof. hat mal die Risiken erklrt in der Vorlesung und in der ersten Reihe sa so eine Altstudentin und hat aufgestreckt und ihm wiedersprochen und fr Botox geworben.





> Ich doch nicht  zhl mich auch noch zu den ,,jungen"  und ein paar Synapsen bevorzugen doch noch den Alkoholtod anstelle des Botox





> Was ist schon Alkohol gegen wahre Schnheit?? Greift zu, solange das Angebot noch gilt!!





> Ich kann mich auch schntrinken 
> Na ok, jetzt wirds langsam zum Spam  und eigentlich msst ich ja Physio lernen ^^


Na dann habe ich fr Euch das Richtige gefunden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtnYkzS2w6A
Viel Spa!

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Na dann habe ich fr Euch das Richtige gefunden:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtnYkzS2w6A
> Viel Spa!


Truck Stop hat mein Papa auch immer gehrt  :Top:   Aber cool, trifft bestimmt auch auf manche Mnner zu

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

Oh, danke Brutus... Das ist echt, hm, schn... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tonli

Ja, was ist denn hier los? Seid ihr schon wieder am Einschlafen??

Ein Runde Kaffee und  :Keks:  e??

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Ja, was ist denn hier los? Seid ihr schon wieder am Einschlafen??
> 
> Ein Runde Kaffee und  e??


Immer! Dankeschn :Knuddel:

----------


## Kaya777

> Ja, was ist denn hier los? Seid ihr schon wieder am Einschlafen??
> 
> Ein Runde Kaffee und  e??


Au JA!! Kaffee!!! War gestern die ganze Nacht so aufgeregt, dass ich nicht schlafen konnte!!!! Jetzt bin ich mde nach der Arbeit.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Au JA!! Kaffee!!! War gestern die ganze Nacht so aufgeregt, dass ich nicht schlafen konnte!!!! Jetzt bin ich mde nach der Arbeit.


Hab heut frh um 1 noch einen getrunken und ich konnte schlafen wie ein Stein  :Nixweiss:  irgendwie hat das keine Wirkung auf meine Adenylatcyclase

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Hab heut frh um 1 noch einen getrunken und ich konnte schlafen wie ein Stein  irgendwie hat das keine Wirkung auf meine Adenylatcyclase


Sei froh! Ich kann das auch nicht ab... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mystic

Kaffee  :Love:  - die konsumiert Menge des braunen Goldes wird bei mir die nchsten Tage in exorbitante Hhen steigen (grml Prfungen grml)  :Grinnnss!: 

Zum Glck wirkt der bei mir, wie er soll, sonst wrde das mit dem Lernen in der Nacht problematisch werden  :Top:

----------


## amy-mia

> *hibbel*hibbel*hibbel*
> 
> Bin auch schon ganz aufgeregt...


weswegen bist du denn aufgeregt? bist doch schon laaaaaaaaang drin, bzw fertig?

----------


## amy-mia

es gibt glaube ich keinen Tag, an dem ich nicht an mgliche Zulassung denke.... :Nixweiss:   :Aufgepasst!: 
ich hab irgendwie Angst ...  :Keks:

----------


## Tonli

> es gibt glaube ich keinen Tag, an dem ich nicht an mgliche Zulassung denke.... 
> ich hab irgendwie Angst ...


So geht es mir auch. Die Ungewissheit ist halt einfach gemein.  :Hh?:

----------


## Euphrosyne

Hallo zusammen  :Smilie: 

Ich hab jetzt vor ber einer Woche (letzten Montag) meine Unterlagen an die ZVS geschickt und immer noch nichts gehrt!! Also die Postkarte, die sie an mich zurck schicken sollten bei Eingang der Unterlagen ist noch nicht da und auch keine Email - hat das bei euch auch so lange gedauert?? 
Langsam kriege ich Schiss, weil ich auch noch etwas ndern muss an meinem Antrag und das geht ja erst, wenn die Email mit dem Kontrollblatt da ist! 
 :Oh nee...:

----------


## Medi2009

> Hallo zusammen 
> 
> Ich hab jetzt vor ber einer Woche (letzten Montag) meine Unterlagen an die ZVS geschickt und immer noch nichts gehrt!! A*lso die Postkarte, die sie an mich zurck schicken sollten bei Eingang der Unterlagen ist noch nicht da* und auch keine Email - hat das bei euch auch so lange gedauert?? 
> Langsam kriege ich Schiss, weil ich auch noch etwas ndern muss an meinem Antrag und das geht ja erst, wenn die Email mit dem Kontrollblatt da ist!


Das ist allerdings ein Problem, der Sinn dieser Postkarte ist nmlich, dass sie direkt nach Eingang deiner Bewerbung zurckgeschickt wird damit du gewissheit hast, dass deine Sachen angekommen sind.... da bleibt dir nur anrufen,nachfragen, im Zweifelsfall alles einfach nochmal ausdrucken und abschicken.

----------


## Euphrosyne

> Das ist allerdings ein Problem, der Sinn dieser Postkarte ist nmlich, dass sie direkt nach Eingang deiner Bewerbung zurckgeschickt wird damit du gewissheit hast, dass deine Sachen angekommen sind.... da bleibt dir nur anrufen,nachfragen, im Zweifelsfall alles einfach nochmal ausdrucken und abschicken.


Kaum gesagt, schon kam die Postkarte an  :Big Grin: 
Jetzt ist alles geregelt und ich kann nur noch abwarten  :Smilie:

----------


## elastic

deswegen schicke ich das immer per rckschein.

----------


## Tonli

Guten Morgen/Mittag zusammen ;D!

Noch 8 Tage bis zur Bewerbungsfrist. 

Online-Antrag schon weg? Was macht die Aufregung?

----------


## milar2016

Heute Besttigung von der Post, dass das Einschreiben angekommen ist (geschiickt am 2.7.). Dauert bei Grokunden lnger nach Auskunft der Post....
Also cool bleiben...

----------


## Caesi2

Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig, dass man bis zum 15. Juli nur den Online-Antrag fertig haben muss, oder tusche ich mich da?  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig, dass man bis zum 15. Juli nur den Online-Antrag fertig haben muss, oder tusche ich mich da?


Ja stimmt. Nur wenn du Unterlagen an Unis schicken musst, muss das bis zum 15. Juli eingegangen sein.

----------


## John_Clark

Hab gerade bei Daisy geguckt, und siehe da mein Kontrollblatt wurde gendert und meine neuen Ortsprferenzen und der TMS stehen jetzt mit drin!!!
Hatte die ganze Sache am Montag per Express abgeschickt.

MfG

John_Clark

----------


## Caesi2

Puh... Dankeschn fr die Beruhigung  :Big Grin:  

Weit du denn zufllig, an welche Unis man noch Unterlagen extra schicken muss? Soviele sind das nicht oder?

----------


## Mona_Lisa

An die meisten Unis, die den TMS bercksichtigen. Konkret wei ich das jetzt nur von Freiburg, Heidelberg, Mannheim (weil ich mich da selber beworben habe^^). Steht aber alles auf hochschulstart. Ich wrde an deiner Stelle deine Unis nochmal berprfen ...

Das Einsenden der Unterlagen bis zum 31.7. gilt aber nur fr Neuabiturienten!

----------


## Cross

Hi,
habe mich bereits bei hochschulstart.de beworben.

Ist es zustzlich mglich, dass man sich bei der Hochschule noch bewirbt fr einen anderen Studiengang, der einen rtlichen NC hat, wobei diese Hochschule auch in meiner OP-Liste bei hochschulstart ist?

----------


## John_Clark

@Caesi2
Bei folgendem Link einfach die Uni anklicken. 
Steht bei jeder Uni separat dabei.
http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=2721

Bei Tbingen muss man z. B. auch separat was hinschicken.


MfG

John_Clark

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich wei ja nicht, aber der Link bezieht sich auf das Wintersemester 2010/2011.
Ich wrd's mal mit dem versuchen: http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=3065

----------


## Caesi2

Ok, dankeschn  :Grinnnss!: 

Habe das jetzt nochmal bei meinen Unis berprft  :Smilie:  Bei Halle und Marburg schliee ich daraus, dass nichts dazu steht, dass man auch nichts hinschicken muss?

----------


## Tonli

Bei Marburg geht alles ber HSS. Du brauchst also nichts mehr gesondert dorthin schicken. Bei Halle wei ich das nicht, aber wenn nichts dabei steht, dann wirds dort auch so sein.

----------


## Cross

> Hi,
> habe mich bereits bei hochschulstart.de beworben.
> 
> Ist es zustzlich mglich, dass man sich bei der Hochschule noch bewirbt fr einen anderen Studiengang, der einen rtlichen NC hat, wobei diese Hochschule auch in meiner OP-Liste bei hochschulstart ist?


wre wichtig ...

----------


## Duff-Man

Wie lange dauert es, bis man die Besttigung bzw. das Kontrollblatt von hochschulstart bekommt? Hab am 02.07. die Sachen per Post abgeschickt. Sie mssten dann am Montag angekommen sein, abe rich hab immernoch keine Besttigung...

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Also ich habe meinen nderungsantrag mit TMS-Ergebnis (Neuabiturient) am 1.07. (Freitag) abgeschickt. Ganz normal, also kein Express oder hnliches. Am 05.07. (Dienstag) hatten die meine Orte gendert. Ging wieder Erwarten recht schnell, was auch glaube ich daran lag, dass die meine Daten inklusive Hochschulzugangsberechtigung schon hatten.

----------


## Linda.1001

Hmmm.....also irgendwie scheint ihr alle vom Thema abgekommen zu sein.  :hmmm...:  Wollten wir uns nicht ob der Ergenisse vor Bekanntgabe verrckt machen?

----------


## Die Niere

Hach...ich bin doch schon wieder so hibbelig  :bhh: ...wer hlt sich mit mir an den Hnden und tanzt mit im Kreis? 

gruesse, die  :hmmm...:  niere

----------


## Annaly

ichichich, aber ich hab vor aufregung ganz arg schwitzige hnde... nicht, dass wir uns wegen zentrifugalkraft und so beim im kreis drehen aus den hnden gleiten!

----------


## elastic

mein kontrollblatt wurde namentlich gendert von NR.2 auf NR.3 aber weder TMS noch OPs sind sind neu.  :Hh?:

----------


## Cross

> mein kontrollblatt wurde namentlich gendert von NR.2 auf NR.3 aber weder TMS noch OPs sind sind neu.


Wasw fr ein Kontrollblatt ?

----------


## flensburger

cross: rein aus interesse...was sind deine studienorte?

----------


## Pew

Hoffentlich langt es fr Mainz mit 1,3 (51% Abi 49% TMS), letztes Jahr (WS und SS) war es bei 1,4.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## elastic

> mein kontrollblatt wurde namentlich gendert von NR.2 auf NR.3 aber weder TMS noch OPs sind sind neu.


so das kontrollblatt wurde auf NR.4 gendert und jetzt stimmt alles. OPs und TMS sind eingetragen worden. man bin ich erleichtert. jetzt nur noch abwarten.

----------


## Duff-Man

Mein Kontrollblatt ist gerade angekommen. Ich sehe keine Fehler, nichts ist rot markiert. Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten oder?

----------


## Cross

> cross: rein aus interesse...was sind deine studienorte?


1. Regensburg
2. Jena
3. Erlangen-Nrnberg
4. Ulm
5. Mnchen
6. Saarland

DN: 1,3 Jena: 781 Pkte
Ich schtze mal es wird auf Jena herauslaufen  ::-winky:

----------


## catgamer

Wenn du nach Jena kommst, hast du wirklich ein nettes kleines Unistdtchen mit viel Charme (zumindest ist das meine Meinung) bekommen.
Ergo knntest du dich darauf sehr freuen (auch wieder persnliche Meinung). :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Cross

> Wenn du nach Jena kommst, hast du wirklich ein nettes kleines Unistdtchen mit viel Charme (zumindest ist das meine Meinung) bekommen.
> Ergo knntest du dich darauf sehr freuen (auch wieder persnliche Meinung).


Das freut mich zu hren.  :Grinnnss!: 
Studierst du in Jena?

----------


## catgamer

Ja, ich studiere in Jena und bin auch gerade da, weil wir in der nchsten Woche noch 2 Prfungen haben.

----------


## vuolfe

Hi,

also ich mache mich echt richtig verrckt, auch ohne fremde Hilfe! Ich wei z.B. nicht einmal, wo genau ich meine Unterlagen hin schicken darf, weil sich die von Anschrift von "hochschulstart.de" auf der Seite und die, welche beim Antrag erwhnt wird, in der PLZ voneinander unterscheiden! Dafr fehlt bei der einen Anschrift die Strae... und braucht man auf en Brief ein Stichwort zu schreiben?

Leute, ich krieg hier echt die Krise!  :kotzen:

----------


## Duff-Man

Die Adresse auf dem Antrag musst du nehmen. Da steht keine Strae, ist nun mal so. Da hab ich meine Unterlagen hingeschickt und heute das Kontrollblatt bekommen. Msste also stimmen. ;) Ich wrde die Unterlagen gleich Montag schicken (heute geht nicht mehr oder?, also zumindest per Einschreiben geht nur bei einem Mitarbeiter der Post). Bei mir hats auf jeden Fall eine Woche gedauert. Am 2. abgeschickt und heute das Kontrollblatt bekommen. Blo hoffen, dass nichts schiefgeht, weil die Frist ja nur bis zum 15. ist...

Nochmal meine Frage von vorhin: Ist es richtig, dass ich jetzt nur nioch warten muss, da alles auf dem Kontrollblatt soweit stimmt?

----------


## vuolfe

Danke fr die Info ; )

Die Unterlagen sind erst am 31. Juli dahin zu schicken, bis zum 15. mu man sich nur online angemeldet haben. 

Ich bin sooo verrckt, da ich die Sekretrin in unserer Schule angewiesen habe, auf jede Seite von meinem Zeugnis (geknicktes DIN A3, Klausurbogen-Stil) einzeln mindestens 3 Stempel zu machen, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob einer vorne drauf und einer hinten reicht ^^

Wer berbietet das?!

----------


## flensburger

man man man....Ich hoffe es wird mit Kiel(1.OP) klappen DN 1,4 + Bonus von 0,5...Ich hab das solange angestrebt...

Sonst gebe ich mich auch mit den anderen Orten: Magdeburg, Marburg, Gieen, Saarland, Dsseldorf zufrieden

ich mache mich noch mehr verrckt...denn ich berlge..ob ich meine schon abgeschickten unterlagen etc. kurz ndern soll...

Und eben hab ich mich nochmal erschreckt, wie wei ich bescheid, dass die Sachen angekommen sind?

----------


## dkcxkz

> Und eben hab ich mich nochmal erschreckt, wie wei ich bescheid, dass die Sachen angekommen sind?


An dich selbst addressierte frankierte Postkarte dazulegen bzw. dort anrufen / Mail schreiben..

----------


## Die Niere

Darf ich einmal ganz ernsthaft fragen, ob ihr mit der Bewerbung um einen Studienplatz einfach euer Hirn inklusive des gesunden Menschenverstandes abgegeben habt? Es ist ja nun wirklich keine so komplizierte Angelegenheit sich die mehr als ausfhrlichen Anleitungen von hochschulstart durchzulesen und zu befolgen.

gruesse, die niere, die manchmal denkt, dass es an ein Wunder grenzen muss, dass wir es damals mit einem 20-seitigen Heft ohne Internet hinbekommen haben, berhaupt einen Studienplatz zu ergattern...

----------


## Melina93

> 1. Regensburg
> 2. Jena
> 3. Erlangen-Nrnberg
> 4. Ulm
> 5. Mnchen
> 6. Saarland
> 
> DN: 1,3 Jena: 781 Pkte
> Ich schtze mal es wird auf Jena herauslaufen



Du hast 781 Punkte fr Jena oder allgemein im Abi?

----------


## Cross

> Du hast 781 Punkte fr Jena oder allgemein im Abi?


in Jena. allgemein sinds 783

----------


## Melina93

> in Jena. allgemein sinds 783


Achso  :Smilie:  Dann kannst du ja schon eine Wohnung suchen  :Smilie:

----------


## amy-mia

oh mein Gott genau heute in einem Monat gibt es die Bescheide.... *einen Monat vorspulen versuch*  :Keks:

----------


## Cross

> oh mein Gott genau heute in einem Monat gibt es die Bescheide.... *einen Monat vorspulen versuch*


ABer nur fr die Abiturbesten und Warter oder?

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> ABer nur fr die Abiturbesten und Warter oder?


Leider ja... Fr die anderen nur die Besttigung zur Teilnahme am AdH :Keks:

----------


## flensburger

> Leider ja... Fr die anderen nur die Besttigung zur Teilnahme am AdH


ja und weiter?

----------


## Die Niere

> oh mein Gott genau heute in einem Monat gibt es die Bescheide.... *einen Monat vorspulen versuch*


Oh mein Gott...so frh schon...dann mssen wir uns jetzt unbedingt in Rage kreischen...

Wer macht mit?

----------


## Kaya777

Ich mach mit!!! Ich hab heut den ganzen Tag Zeit!

Kraaaaaaiiiiisch!!!!!

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> ja und weiter?


Wie und weiter?? Versand der Bescheide in der 1. Stufe am 1.9. und und in der 2. Stufe am 22.9., Nachrckverfahren 6. und 18.10. oder was meintest du? :Nixweiss:

----------


## superman1990

Hallo,

knnt ihr mir kurz helfen? wen wrdet ihr an 3 setzen? wrdet ihr sonst alles so lassen?(habe abi 1,6 und tms 76% = 107 Standardwert = 113 rohpunkte)

1. Hamburg (1,6)
2. Jena (745,2pkt.)
3. Halle-Wittenberg (1,6)
oder
3. Giessen (495 pkt.) 
4.Saarbrcken (1,6)
5. Ulm (1. quote: 1,4 u. 2. quote: 1,67)
6. Nrnberg (1,2)

vielen dank im vorraus!!!!!

----------


## ShenMe

Falscher Fred. 
Versuchs mal  hiermit

----------


## langewartezeit

Ach, es wr so schn, wenn wir jetzt schon den 10.August htten... :Meine Meinung:

----------


## flensburger

> Wie und weiter?? Versand der Bescheide in der 1. Stufe am 1.9. und und in der 2. Stufe am 22.9., Nachrckverfahren 6. und 18.10. oder was meintest du?


Heit nun 2. Stufe, dass Jemand anderes, der eigentlich angenommen wurde, diesen Ort nicht angenommen hat und deshalb Platz frei ist?

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Heit nun 2. Stufe, dass Jemand anderes, der eigentlich angenommen wurde, diesen Ort nicht angenommen hat und deshalb Platz frei ist?


2. Stufe im AdH: Nicht zwingend, das sind meistens Unis, die kompliziertere Auswahlverfahren haben, AWG& Co., sind halt zeitaufwndiger...
Im Nachrckverfahren: Ja.

Korrekturen erwnscht :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medi2009

> Heit nun 2. Stufe, dass Jemand anderes, der  eigentlich angenommen wurde, diesen Ort nicht angenommen hat und deshalb  Platz frei ist?





> 2. Stufe im AdH: Nicht zwingend, das sind meistens Unis, die kompliziertere Auswahlverfahren haben, AWG& Co., sind halt zeitaufwndiger...
> Im Nachrckverfahren: *Ja.*
> 
> Korrekturen erwnscht


Korrektur kommt :Grinnnss!: 

Also im NRV werden nicht nur die Pltze wieder verteilt die nicht angetreten worden sind, sondern auch Pltze die durch gute Abiturieten im AdH "blockiert" wurden.
Ich mach mal en Bsp. fr Zahlen aus dem letzten Jahr:
Angenommen du hast nen Abiturienten mit 1,2er Abi. Der gibt im AdH folgende Liste an. 1.Mnster, 2.Dsseldorf, 3. Kln, 4. Aachen, 5. Bonn, 6.Homburg.
Jetzt kommen die Ergebnisse frs AdH1(wo nur nach OP1 geschaut wird) aber leider war unser Beispielabiturient mit 1,2 in Mnster nicht dabei wo der NC bei 1,1 lag
Jetzt kommt das AdH2(wo bei allen Ops geschaut wird) und leider reicht es weiterhin nicht um nach Mnster zu kommen, weil von den Leuten die dort eine Zulassung im AdH1 erhalten haben alle auch angetreten sind. 
Bei den anderen OPs sieht es gut aus, da ist unser Musterschler berall drin, ABER eine Zulassung bekommt er nur fr Dsseldorf zugeschickt,weil es die hchste Prioritt hatte. Jetzt steht der Bewerber aber noch fr Kln, Aachen, Bonn und Homburg auf den Zulassungslisten, obwohl er keinen der Pltze annehmen kann. Von diesen sogenannten Ranglisten verschwindet sein name erst zum NRV, wodurch dann natrlich Leute die im AdH2 knapp gescheitert sind nachrcken knnen.
Also im Prinzip wurden 4 Pltze blockiert, die erst im NRV vergeben werden konnten.
Das ist egtl. die grte schwche des Verfahrens, dass diese Ranglisten unabhngig voneinander gefhrt werden und die Bewerber nicht sofort von allen Listen verschwinden sobald sie einen Platz haben . 

Ihr werdet auch noch alle sehen, dass dadurch auch sehr viele Pltze erst im NRV vergeben werden.

----------


## amy-mia

> Ach, es wr so schn, wenn wir jetzt schon den 10.August htten...


achja ... wenigstens wei ich, dass du ein positiven Bescheid bekommst, somit kann ich mich wenigstens fr dich freuen...

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

@Medi2009: Danke, wusste doch, da war noch was... :hmmm...:

----------


## lio

> Also im Prinzip wurden 4 Pltze blockiert, die erst im NRV vergeben werden konnten.
> Das ist egtl. die grte schwche des Verfahrens, dass diese Ranglisten unabhngig voneinander gefhrt werden und die Bewerber nicht sofort von allen Listen verschwinden sobald sie einen Platz haben . 
> 
> Ihr werdet auch noch alle sehen, dass dadurch auch sehr viele Pltze erst im NRV vergeben werden.


Korrektur der Korrektur: Wenn fr den Kandidaten zum 1. Auswahlverfahren bereits ein Platz auf OP2 (Dsseldorf) reserviert wurde, verschwindet der Kandidat bereits *vor* dem 2. Auswahlverfahren auf den Ranglisten von OP 3-6. Es wird also nur 1 Platz blockiert. Die anderen vier Pltze werden definitiv schon im 2. Auswahlverfahren vergeben.
So viele Pltze werden im Nachrckverfahren nicht vergeben Hier in Bonn waren es vielleicht 15 Pltze (entspricht etwa 5%). An manchen Unis wurde berhaupt nicht nachgerckt - Ulm zum Beispiel.

----------


## langewartezeit

> achja ... wenigstens wei ich, dass du ein positiven Bescheid bekommst, somit kann ich mich wenigstens fr dich freuen...


Das ist lieb von dir- ich hoffe, dass wir uns am 10.8. gemeinsam freuen knnen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## flensburger

So...mal so gefragt..hab ich am 10. August 2011 auf Hochschulstart.de gleich eine komplette bersicht darber, was geklappt hat und was noch nicht? Ich meine, das Verfahren kann sich ber die Lnge ziehen und wie sieht es dann mit der Wohnungssuche aus? Nicht, dass man dann noch unter Hetzjagd steht. Ich klicke mich gerade durch Hoschulstart.de, aber ich finde die Stelle nicht, die aussagt, inwiefern die Auswahl dauern kann.

----------


## LotF

mit allen mglichen Verfahren, bis Ende Oktober, Anfang November, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

----------


## Tonli

Das hngt einfach davon ab, von welchem Verfahren du ausgehst. Fr die Abiturbesten und die Wartezeitler gibt es das Ergebnis schon im August. Alle anderen mssen warten - im besten Fall bis 2.September, im schlechtesten incl. Nachrckverfahren, Losverfahren manchmal bis Mitte/Ende Oktober oder spter...

----------


## flensburger

ach so...fr mich spreche ich nur von Adh...ich dachte, dass ich auch in august bescheid bekomme

----------


## amy-mia

ahhhhhh ich bekomm die Krise!!! noch 19 Tage *arg*  :Keks:

----------


## Die Niere

> ahhhhhh ich bekomm die Krise!!! noch 19 Tage *arg*


Uuuuaaarrghhh...noch 43 Stunden  :grrrr....:

----------


## SteffiChap

> Uuuuaaarrghhh...noch 43 Stunden


 :Knuddel:

----------


## langewartezeit

18 Tage- bald ist es soweit ...

----------


## Jobijo

> So...mal so gefragt..hab ich am 10. August 2011 auf Hochschulstart.de gleich eine komplette bersicht darber, was geklappt hat und was noch nicht? Ich meine, das Verfahren kann sich ber die Lnge ziehen und wie sieht es dann mit der Wohnungssuche aus? Nicht, dass man dann noch unter Hetzjagd steht. Ich klicke mich gerade durch Hoschulstart.de, aber ich finde die Stelle nicht, die aussagt, inwiefern die Auswahl dauern kann.


Die Termine findest du hier: http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=383
 :hmmm...:

----------


## Die Niere

> Zitat von Die Niere
> 
> Uuuuaaarrghhh...noch 43 Stunden


...oh mein Gott...jetzt sind es nur noch 20 Stunden *zitter*

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Was denn? Darf hier jetzt jeder mitzittern? Tja dann will ich auch: Noch h 66 Stunden!

----------


## Die Niere

IN 14 Stunden gehts los...uaaahhhhhhh  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## flensburger

hhhh? Was ist denn in den nchsten Stunden? Die Bekanntgabe? Habe ich etwas verpasst?

----------


## Kensington

So ein bses Organ :Loove:

----------


## Die Niere

Aber ich bin doch ein Unschuldslamm  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## flensburger

So du Niere...was ist denn in 14 Stunden?

----------


## Lisa812

Hi,

die Niere leidet doch mit ihrer Nebenniere an hormoneller Dysregulation, erschwerend kamen noch Nephrolithen hinzu, welche sich in der Vesica urinaria abgelagert hatten. Diese werden in 14Std. zertrmmert und eine Biopsie geht ins Labor. Es handelt sich vermutlich um Calcium-Oxalat Steine.
Der Katheter soll ( aufgrund einer Stauungsniere ) noch 12Std nach dem Eingriff verbleiben.

Freundliche Gre an die freche Niere ::-dance:

----------


## Die Niere

Genau genommen sind es jetzt wirklich nur noch 11 Stunden...oh man bin ich hibbelig  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Genau genommen sind es jetzt wirklich nur noch 11 Stunden...oh man bin ich hibbelig


Hackst du dann hochschulstart.de und lschst alle Antrge der hier versammelten Leute? 


Wenn ja, stehe ich Schmiere fr dich.....

----------


## Kensington

Anonymus is callin'.

----------


## Die Niere

Wir sind bereits in der Datenbank drin und gleichen die gerade hier mit dem Forum ab. Zustzlich werden noch diejenigen herangezogen, die persnlich angerufen und nach "Prognosen" gefragt haben - freut euch, bald ist Weihnachten.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Vorsicht, sonst glaubts noch irgendjemand. :hmmm...:

----------


## Die Niere

> Vorsicht, sonst glaubts noch irgendjemand.


Damit stehst du jetzt auch auf der Liste!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja wenn ich halt schon nen Antrag gestellt htte, hehehe. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Die Niere

Keine Sorge...wir behalten unseren Zugang auch fr die nchsten Jahre in petto  :bhh:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Aber ich bin doch ein Unschuldslamm


hmmm ja, Lamm, aber auch nur nur n Lamm und auch nur in Schottland.  :Woow:  ::-angel:

----------


## amy-mia

ich fahre kurz vor Bescheidvergabe auf ein Festival  :Party: 
kann ich mich hoffentlich gut ablenken!

----------


## Die Niere

So...erledigt  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> So...erledigt


o.o  Oh mein Gott..

----------


## Tonli

Jetzt haben wir schon den 1.August!?! Die Wartezeit fr die ersten beiden Verfahren neigt sich schon dem Ende zu und so langsam stehen auch die Auswahlgesprche an!

Hchste Zeit uns wieder verrckt zu machen!?! ::-winky:

----------


## ShenMe

Eigentlich nicht, die meisten hier werden wohl bis zum 22. Sept warten mssen, bis sie wissen wohin s geht. Un bis dahin is ja noch eeeeeewig Zeit, also ruhig Blut  :schnarch...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

uhi uhi ist ja alles so spannend  :Big Grin: D mir ist schon total schlecht ...oder liegt es an den Bonbons die bei bermssigen Verzehr abfhrend wirken? Keine Ahnung  :Big Grin:  drck auf jedenfall jedem die Daumen

----------


## amy-mia

22.sept ???
ich wei ja schon am 10.august  :schnarch...:  dass ich nochn Jahr warten muss  :Keks:

----------


## Melina93

> uhi uhi ist ja alles so spannend D mir ist schon total schlecht ...oder liegt es an den Bonbons die bei bermssigen Verzehr abfhrend wirken? Keine Ahnung  drck auf jedenfall jedem die Daumen



Ah, das ist ja s von dir  :Knuddel:

----------


## ShenMe

Mit der Wartezeitquote kenn ich mich jetzt zwar nich bermssig aus, aber 12 WS sollten fr dieses WiSe doch eigentlich rein oder?

----------


## langewartezeit

Na, es kommt ja auch noch auf die Note drauf an- und da denke ich, wird man es mit einem 3er-Schnitt und 12 WS eher schwer haben dieses WiSe. Naja, und 40% der Studienstarter wissen ja nun schon in 9 Tagen Bescheid  :hmmm...:

----------


## amy-mia

> Naja, und 40% der Studienstarter wissen ja nun schon in 9 Tagen Bescheid


die lngsten 9 Tage ihres Lebens fr die Meisten!

----------


## MetroTrash

ich hoffe fr mich, dass ich wenigstens Anfang September Bescheid wei...innerhalb einer Woche von West nach Ost ziehen ist bestimmt keine coole Sache

----------


## flensburger

Das finde ich auch schwierig...warum bekommen die Adh's erst im September Bescheid? Fr die Planung bleibt dann kaum Zeit

----------


## Gesocks

Das wird echt pervers... Frhestens Mitte August Bescheid; im September dann noch KPP (womit Vorkurse mit groer Sicherheit schonmal gepwnd sind :-/), und in der gleichen Zeit noch Wohnung suchen - wenig erfreulich, da es sich um Hamburg dreht...

Aber das sin Luxusprobleme, erstmal will ich den Studienplatz!

----------


## medi93

"gepwnd" --> u y no play no wow?  :Micro:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> "gepwnd" --> u y no play no wow?


Aha... was??

----------


## Cross

> ich hoffe fr mich, dass ich wenigstens Anfang September Bescheid wei...innerhalb einer Woche von West nach Ost ziehen ist bestimmt keine coole Sache


me too

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> me too


Wer nicht...? Wrde ich mir auch wnschen  ::-winky:

----------


## Cross

> Wer nicht...? Wrde ich mir auch wnschen


Hehe, ne aber ich msste evtl *auch* von West nach Ost ziehen und dass innerhalb weniger Wochen (nach 22. Sept)

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

Ich ziehe hoffentlich von Westen nach Norden :Grinnnss!:  Da wre eine Woche auch ein bisschen knapp... :hmmm...:

----------


## Cross

Am 03. August wird doch bekannt gegeben wieviele Studienpltze pro Uni zur Verfgung stehen, oder?

----------


## Gesocks

> "gepwnd" --> u y no play no wow?


looten und raiden ist nicht so meins, ich bin eher fr nadespamming und den ein oder anderen heady auf Karkand  ::-dance: 

Verdammt, Frankfurt will am HAM-Nat-Termin Auswahlgesprch fr Biochemie machen. Ich habe gehofft, mich im Ernstfall vor einer diesbezglichen Stellungnahme drcken zu knnen  :Blush:

----------


## endzeit

Gesocks, warum rufst du nicht an und verschiebst den Termin?
Hab ich heute auch gemacht, ging problemlos. War nmlich fr den 12. vorgesehen und das war fr mich ein ziemlich unglcklicher Termin. (Aber wegen was Anderem, nicht Ham-nat) Bin jetzt am 11. dran. Mich hat auch niemand gefragt warum und wieso. Es hie direkt, dass sich das einrichten lsst  :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

> Gesocks, warum rufst du nicht an und verschiebst den Termin?
> Hab ich heute auch gemacht, ging problemlos. War nmlich fr den 12. vorgesehen und das war fr mich ein ziemlich unglcklicher Termin. (Aber wegen was Anderem, nicht Ham-nat) Bin jetzt am 11. dran. Mich hat auch niemand gefragt warum und wieso. Es hie direkt, dass sich das einrichten lsst


Ich hab' eine eMail geschrieben. Gar nicht reagieren wre natrlich das Bldeste, was ich machen kann  :Grinnnss!:  Ich denke ja auch, dass es denen egal ist, warum ich den Termin verschieben will, nur fhle ich mich bei der ganzen Angelegenheit ein bisschen hinterhltig, weil feststeht, dass ich das Studium nicht beenden, sondern schnellstmglich wechseln will  :Blush: 
Ich freu' mich aber trotzdem richtig; vor allem auf die Fhrung durch Labors und Praktikumsrume. Mal schauen, ob die mit meiner Destille mithalten knnen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## endzeit

Ich freu mich auch schon richtig  :Smilie:  Wann genau bist du denn dran? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ;)

----------


## flensburger

ich bleibe auch entweder im norden oder min. 400km weg von hier...dazu hab ich doch gar keine erfahrung...wie man nur alleine lebt :Grinnnss!:

----------


## endzeit

Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Wenn ich hier schon weg muss, dann aber auch richtig xD

----------


## langewartezeit

Bin ich froh, dass die Ergebnisse bald kommen

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Ja, so sehe ich das auch. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Wenn ich hier schon weg muss, dann aber auch richtig xD


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Phino

Fur mich zwar nicht mehr aktuell, aber frher konnte man als Wartezeitler 2 Tage vorher anrufen und dann wurde einem das Ergebnis mitgeteilt. Die Bescheide wurden ja auch an diesem besagten Tag abgeschickt werden. Geht das bei euch nicht auch noch? 
Isthalt cool, gleich am Montag um 8.00 Uhr zu wissen wies aussieht und sich hoffentlich so wie ich vor 2 Jahren tierisch zu freuen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pew

Kann mir jemand gute Hoffnungen fr Mainz mit gewicht. 1,3 machen?  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Jaypos

Die Ergebnisse stehtn doch am 10.08 bei Daisy online und werden am gleichen Tag auch verschickt. Oder meinst du 2 Tage davor, sprich am Montag anrufen?

----------


## amy-mia

ruft jmd am 08.08 an? wenn ja und ihr auskunft bekommt... bitte posten ;)

----------


## langewartezeit

Also verschickt werden sie erst am 10- bei einer Absage sogar erst ein/zwei Tage spter. 
Aber mich wrde auch mal interessieren, ob hier im Forum es jemand schon am Mo versucht. Wenn ja, bitte Bescheid sagen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tofumonster

Oh ja, bitte. Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt, trau mich aber nicht vorher anzurufen. Ich meine die haben ja eh schon genug zu tun als ein paar aufdringliche Bewerber zu versorgen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jaypos

Ok wird gemacht. Hab da vor 6 Jahren (als ich noch hoffte ber meinen Schnitt reinzukommen) schonmal vorher angerufen. Die haben mir dann das Ergebnis gesagt, jedoch ohne Gewhr. Sollte bei den WS dann aber passen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Oh ja, bitte. Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt, trau mich aber nicht vorher anzurufen. Ich meine die haben ja eh schon genug zu tun als ein paar aufdringliche Bewerber zu versorgen.


Man seid ihr zurckhaltend...wir haben die damals bombardiert sogar meist das Wochenende davor...bis die ZVS dann auf ihre Startseite geschrieben hat, dass wir die stndigen Anrufe doch unterlassen sollen  :schnarch...:

----------


## Medi2009

> Man seid ihr zurckhaltend...wir haben die damals bombardiert sogar meist das Wochenende davor...bis die ZVS dann auf ihre Startseite geschrieben hat, dass wir die stndigen Anrufe doch unterlassen sollen


 :Grinnnss!:  genau so war's ; irgendwann wurden dann einfach Uhrzeiten genannt damit die Leute zumindest fr paar stunden aufhren anzurufen

----------


## flensburger

Als ich das letztes Mal angerufen habe....hat mich die Frau am Telefon frmlich zusammengeschossen :Grinnnss!: ...Ich dachte nur "okay?"

----------


## langewartezeit

Hossa, das letzte WE nhert sich  ::-oopss:

----------


## Louii

Sooo, ich hab heute schon angerufen und ein berraschend freundliches Telefonat gefhrt...natrlich liegen noch keine Ergebnisse vor aaaber wir sollen ruhig nerven und ab Montag gibt es unter Vobehalt die Ergebnisse  :Party: 
Sie wollte nicht "herumorakeln" aber es gab, wie zu erwarten war, einen Bewerberansturm...spielt ja aber fr die WZ keine Rolle... 
Werde Montag anrufen! Nach sechs Jahren zhlt schlielich jeder Tag  :Top:

----------


## endzeit

ICH HAB ANGST  :Oh nee...:

----------


## In vivo

Aber bei Unis, die den TMS stark gewichten, kann es doch gar nicht zu einem sooo krassen Anstieg der Bewerberzahlen kommen, oder? Ich mein, die Zahl der TMS-Teilnehmer ist zwar von 6000 (2010) auf 9400 (2011) gestiegen, aber so unglaublich viel mehr sind das ja jetzt auch nicht.

----------


## Traverso

Ab Montag gibt es schon Ergebnisse???
Ich dachte, man kann frhestens einen Tag vorher anrufen?

----------


## Melina93

Ich habe mal ne blde Frage  :was ist das...?: 
Glaubt ihr es wird 2012 schlimmer, als 2011? Ich dachte immer, es wird 2012 eigentlich besser, weil 2011 ja der Wehrdient auch noch wegfllt. Aber irgendwie mache ich mir Gedanken, dass sich das irgendwie so hsslich stauen knnte?! Was glaubt ihr?
( Ich weis, dass es nur Vermutungen geben kann, ich bin aber neugierig, was ihr so darber denkt)

----------


## Kensington

> Ich habe mal ne blde Frage 
> Glaubt ihr es wird 2012 schlimmer, als 2011? Ich dachte immer, es wird 2012 eigentlich besser, weil 2011 ja der Wehrdient auch noch wegfllt. Aber irgendwie mache ich mir Gedanken, dass sich das irgendwie so hsslich stauen knnte?! Was glaubt ihr?
> ( Ich weis, dass es nur Vermutungen geben kann, ich bin aber neugierig, was ihr so darber denkt)


Es kommt nchstes Jahr noch der Doppeljahrgang in BW, was zu einem riesen Bewerberandrang fhren wird.  :Top:

----------


## Claw

> Es kommt nchstes Jahr noch der Doppeljahrgang in BW, was zu einem riesen Bewerberandrang fhren wird.


^^ jetzt hr auf, ihr noch mehr Angst zu machen, Melina hat sich gestern schon total verrckt gemacht ;) ndern kann sowieso keiner was dran, deswegen sag ichs nochmal: genie die Ferien und mach dir darber keine Gedanken ;)

----------


## Toni2206

> Sooo, ich hab heute schon angerufen und ein berraschend freundliches Telefonat gefhrt...natrlich liegen noch keine Ergebnisse vor aaaber wir sollen ruhig nerven und ab Montag gibt es unter Vobehalt die Ergebnisse 
> Sie wollte nicht "herumorakeln" aber es gab, wie zu erwarten war, einen Bewerberansturm...spielt ja aber fr die WZ keine Rolle... 
> Werde Montag anrufen! Nach sechs Jahren zhlt schlielich jeder Tag


Gilt das jetzt auch fr Abibestenquote, dass man am Montag anrufen kann oder ist es eher nur fr WZ? Nicht, dass ich riesen Hoffnung habe ber die Abiebestenquote rein zu kommen aber... die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt  :Big Grin: 

lG Toni

----------


## Louii

> Gilt das jetzt auch fr Abibestenquote, dass man am Montag anrufen kann oder ist es eher nur fr WZ? Nicht, dass ich riesen Hoffnung habe ber die Abiebestenquote rein zu kommen aber... die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt 
> 
> lG Toni


Es gilt fr alle Quoten, die am 10. abgeschickt werden. Ich wrde nach der Mittagspause anrufen- dann sind die Damen und Herren gesttigt und hofentlich bester Laune :bhh:  
Sobald die Zahlen "offiziell" raus sind, bekommt man auch auskunft... die Studiensekretariate wissen es dann auch schon- also knnte man notfalls auch da anrufen. Aber wie gesagt, nerven ist erlaubt! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Melina93

> ^^ jetzt hr auf, ihr noch mehr Angst zu machen, Melina hat sich gestern schon total verrckt gemacht ;) ndern kann sowieso keiner was dran, deswegen sag ichs nochmal: genie die Ferien und mach dir darber keine Gedanken ;)



Danke, das ist s von dir. Ja, ich weis...ich geniee meine Ferien jetzt auch..morgen geht es nach Italien  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es 2012 noch schlimmer werden kann, als 2011...also eher wie sehr der Wehrdientwegfall da Auswirkungen hat. Das es 2012 auch Doppeljahrgnge gibt, ist mir natrlich bewusst...also so gut informiert ist dann selbst so ein nervliches Wrack wie ich... :P

----------


## Nynaeve

Ich rechne mit dem worst-case Szenario, denn alle, die dieses Jahr keinen Platz bekommen, werden sich wahrscheinlich 2012 erneut bewerben ( und haben dann 2 Wartesemester und vermutlich ein FSJ o. . als Bonus) plus die sehr hohe Zahl an Neuabiturienten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man in den nchsten Jahren nur mit einem sehr guten Abitur und ggf. Spitzen-TMS sofort einen Studienplatz bekommt und verfolge daher die Taktik, mich um ein 1,0 Abi zu bemhen.

----------


## Melina93

> Ich rechne mit dem worst-case Szenario, denn alle, die dieses Jahr keinen Platz bekommen, werden sich wahrscheinlich 2012 erneut bewerben ( und haben dann 2 Wartesemester und vermutlich ein FSJ o. . als Bonus) plus die sehr hohe Zahl an Neuabiturienten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man in den nchsten Jahren nur mit einem sehr guten Abitur und ggf. Spitzen-TMS sofort einen Studienplatz bekommt und verfolge daher die Taktik, mich um ein 1,0 Abi zu bemhen.



1,0 ist bei mir in etwa so wahrscheinlich wie eine Hitzewelle am Nordpol...
Wird bei mir wohl auf 1,3/1,4 hinauslaufen, oder im "schlimmsten" Fall auf 1,5...irgendwie so etwas...sieht ja toll aus  :was ist das...?: 
Toll, ok...mir reichts, ich geh weg und komme nicht mehr, bis mein Italienurlaub vorbei ist...dieses Forum mutiert zur psychologischen Kriegsfhrung  ::-dance:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> 1,0 ist bei mir in etwa so wahrscheinlich wie eine Hitzewelle am Nordpol...
> Wird bei mir wohl auf 1,3/1,4 hinauslaufen, oder im "schlimmsten" Fall auf 1,5...irgendwie so etwas...sieht ja toll aus 
> Toll, ok...mir reichts, ich geh weg und komme nicht mehr, bis mein Italienurlaub vorbei ist...dieses Forum mutiert zur psychologischen Kriegsfhrung


Is bei mir genauso. Ich strebe 1,0 an aber obs so wird tja....Und waaaas?? Du bist im Italienurlaub und hngst hier im Forum rum??? :O Spinnst du??

----------


## Cross

> Is bei mir genauso. Ich strebe 1,0 an aber obs so wird tja....Und waaaas?? Du bist im Italienurlaub und hngst hier im Forum rum??? :O Spinnst du??


Wenn sich das "Ich strebe 1,0 an um Medizin zu studieren" zu einem Trend entwickelt wird der NC noch weiter steigen!

Fakt ist doch: Der NC ist zwar das Produkt aus Angebot und Nachfrage, aber wenn es fr ein Studium 100 Pltze gibt und 101 Bewerber und der 100te Bewerber (der reinkommt) noch ne DN von 1,0 hat ist das dann auch der NC ...

----------


## Nynaeve

Dann geniee jetzt mal deinen Urlaub, ndern kann man an den Zahlen ja sowieso nichts. Und ich, die ihre Abiturprfung im Herbst 2012 macht und sich somit im NRW Doppeljahrgang 2013 bewerben muss, habe es noch mal deutlich schwieriger. Also freut euch, dass ihr euch schon 2012 an den Unis bewerben knnt, das ist bestimmt schon ein riesen Vorteil  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Oleander

Also jetzt hrt mal auf hier so eine Panik zu verbreiten. Das ist ja schrecklich.  :Grinnnss!: 

Und freut euch doch ber 1,3. Es gibt viele, die um einiges schlechter abschneiden und warten mssen. Ihr seit doch noch jung!!!

----------


## Nynaeve

> Ihr seit doch noch jung!!!


Die, die ihr Abi berufsbegleitend machen nicht mehr so sehr. Es sei denn Mitte 20 geht auch noch als ' jung ' durch  :hmmm...:  wie auch immer, Wartezeit kommt fr mich persnlich nicht in Frage, also muss ein gutes Abi her  ::-bee:

----------


## Gesocks

> Wenn sich das "Ich strebe 1,0 an um Medizin zu studieren" zu einem Trend entwickelt wird der NC noch weiter steigen!
> 
> Fakt ist doch: Der NC ist zwar das Produkt aus Angebot und Nachfrage, aber wenn es fr ein Studium 100 Pltze gibt und 101 Bewerber und der 100te Bewerber (der reinkommt) noch ne DN von 1,0 hat ist das dann auch der NC ...


Und daher richte ich im Falle meines eigenen Versagens an den Zulassungsbedingungen an alle potentiellen zuknftigen Bewerber die Forderung: Ignoriert die aktuellen NC-Noten und macht ein Abitur schlechter 1,7. Eine andere Mglichkeit, die unmenschliche Studienplatzvergabepolitik zu brechen und die Abiturnote wieder wettbewerbsfhig zu machen gibt es nicht. Die Zukunft liegt in eurer Hand!  :Grinnnss!: 



> [...] wie auch immer, Wartezeit kommt fr mich persnlich nicht in Frage, also muss ein gutes Abi her


Hab' ich mir auch gedacht. Aber dann hatte ich irgendwie trotzdem ganz schnell keinen Bock mehr auf Oberstufe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Oleander

Ok in dem Fall versteh ich es. Ich mache mein Abitur auch auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg. Daher kann ich dir nachempfinden. Mein Abi wird aber trotzdem nicht bei 1.0 liegen. Dafr sorgt Mathe schon (und Kunst).

----------


## Nynaeve

Ich kann's noch nicht abschtzen, es liegt ja noch ein ganzes Jahr vor mir. Bin bislang aber immer mit einem glatten Einserschnitt raus gegangen und habe aktuell - es gab bei uns in NRW vor zwei Wochen Zeugnisse- einen Schnitt von 0,9, soooo viel kann also nicht mehr schief gehen. 
Da ich den halben Tag arbeite, finde ich die Schulzeit abends eigentlich recht entspannend. Oder vielleicht wei ich sie gerade deshalb zu schtzen. Das Leben auerhalb der Schule ist wesentlich hrter. 'Kein Bock auf Oberstufe' kann mir also nicht passieren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Und was sollen wir deiner Meinung nach machen? Ein schlechtes Abi schreiben damit die nach uns es leichter haben? Tut mir leid, aber so selbstlos bin ich nicht. :hmmm...:

----------


## Asnaebiss

> Ich kann's noch nicht abschtzen, es liegt ja noch ein ganzes Jahr vor mir. Bin bislang aber immer mit einem glatten Einserschnitt raus gegangen und habe aktuell - es gab bei uns in NRW vor zwei Wochen Zeugnisse- einen Schnitt von 0,9, soooo viel kann also nicht mehr schief gehen.


Abiarbeiten alle so richtig schn in den Sand gesetzt und dann hat es sich mit "kann nicht mehr so viel schiefgehen". ;) 
Ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich, aber ja auch nicht vollends auszuschlieen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flensburger

in ein paar tagen bekommen  40% bescheid...kann ich dafr auch rckschlsse auf die adh's ziehen? eigentlich nicht?

----------


## Nynaeve

> Abiarbeiten alle so richtig schn in den Sand gesetzt und dann hat es sich mit "kann nicht mehr so viel schiefgehen". ;) 
> Ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich, aber ja auch nicht vollends auszuschlieen.


Man kann sich freiwillig fr die mndliche Nachprfung melden, sollte man schriftlich daneben gehauen haben, da kann man dann noch ein paar Punkte gut machen. Aber wie schon gesagt, das alles ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch reine Spekulation, ich versuche halt, mir ein dickes Punktepolster anzulegen, um dann nchstes Jahr auch mal die ein oder andere Klausur verhauen zu 'drfen'  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ShenMe

> in ein paar tagen bekommen  40% bescheid...kann ich dafr auch rckschlsse auf die adh's ziehen? eigentlich nicht?


Nen bisschen schon, es werden meines Wissens nmlich auch die Bewerberzahlen verffentlicht.

----------


## In vivo

> Nen bisschen schon, es werden meines Wissens nmlich auch die Bewerberzahlen verffentlicht.


Wie ich schon vor ein paar Seiten schrieb, kann man sich ja schon grobe Vorstellungen ber die Bewerberzahlen an Unis machen, die den TMS stark bercksichtigen. Dieses Jahr haben zwar 3000 Leute mehr den TMS gemacht, aber einen BewerberANSTURM wirds da deswegen wohl trotzdem nicht geben.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Toffiwesen

3000 mehr?! Das ist doch schon ne ganze Menge. Wieviele machen den denn insgesamt? Ich hab vom letzten Jahr irgendwie die Zahl 7000 im Kopf...

----------


## Oleander

> Ich kann's noch nicht abschtzen, es liegt ja noch ein ganzes Jahr vor mir. Bin bislang aber immer mit einem glatten Einserschnitt raus gegangen und habe aktuell - es gab bei uns in NRW vor zwei Wochen Zeugnisse- einen Schnitt von 0,9, soooo viel kann also nicht mehr schief gehen. 
> Da ich den halben Tag arbeite, finde ich die Schulzeit abends eigentlich recht entspannend. Oder vielleicht wei ich sie gerade deshalb zu schtzen. Das Leben auerhalb der Schule ist wesentlich hrter. 'Kein Bock auf Oberstufe' kann mir also nicht passieren


0,9? Wie machst du denn das? Kannst du alles oder kann man bei dir sachen abwhlen, wie kunst etc?

----------


## ShenMe

> 3000 mehr?! Das ist doch schon ne ganze Menge. Wieviele machen den denn insgesamt? Ich hab vom letzten Jahr irgendwie die Zahl 7000 im Kopf...


Letztes Jahr warens meines Wissens nach ~6400 Teilnehmer dieses Jahr in etwa 9000. Also so extrem ist der Anstieg der Teilnehmer nicht gewesen, zu unterschtzen ist er trotzdem nicht.  :Keks:

----------


## Medi2009

> Letztes Jahr warens meines Wissens nach ~6400 Teilnehmer dieses Jahr in etwa 9000. Also so extrem ist der Anstieg der Teilnehmer nicht gewesen, zu unterschtzen ist er trotzdem nicht.


ein Plus von 40% ist also nicht viel...achso. Wenn das bei den hhs bewerberzahlen sich auf hnlichem niveau bewegt dann aber gute nacht.

----------


## ShenMe

Ich hab nich gesagt, dass es nicht viel wre. 
Ich htte allerdings einen strkeren Anstieg erwartet, da die Bedeutung des TMS von Jahr zu Jahr zunimmt.

----------


## Jobijo

Werden wir die Ergebnisse per Mail oder Post bekommen?

----------


## Linda.1001

Das sollte man langsam wissen oder?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## vergessen

> Werden wir die Ergebnisse per Mail oder Post bekommen?


An dem Tag, an dem dein Bescheid verschickt wird, wird er online in deinem Benutzerkonto sein. Je nachdem wie schnell die Post arbeitet, wird er auch in deinem Briefkasten sein.

----------


## konstantin

> An dem Tag, an dem dein Bescheid verschickt wird, wird er online in deinem Benutzerkonto sein. Je nachdem wie schnell die Post arbeitet, wird er auch in deinem Briefkasten sein.


Das muss aber 'ne schnelle Post sein dann...

----------


## vergessen

> Das muss aber 'ne schnelle Post sein dann...


Erst online, dann einige Tage spter per Post....

habe mich etwas missverstndlich ausgedrckt, glaube ich, sorry  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## AK92

noch 3 tage  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

Oder 5... :Keks:   :hmmm...:

----------


## AK92

habt ihr auch so schiss?

----------


## langewartezeit

> habt ihr auch so schiss?


Oh man, und wie!!! Wer traut sich denn als erstes anzurufen???

----------


## Alper

Mir gehen die 4 Buchstaben auf Grundeis...ich rufe da um 9h an! Ich halte es nicht mehr aus...

----------


## langewartezeit

Einerseits will ich es wissen, andererseits hab ich so tierisch Angst, dass es ne Absage wird

----------


## fuy66

> Einerseits will ich es wissen, andererseits hab ich so tierisch Angst, dass es ne Absage wird


DAS kenne ich.
Ich glaube egal wie, man muss es einfach hinnehmen und sich immer wieder sagen "Ich kann es nicht ndern"

 :Blush: #

AHHHh

----------


## xxAlexxx

ich versuchs jetzt auch. aber zur zeit sind "keine beratungspltze" frei ... jetzt rufen bestimmt voll viele an...

Ist schon jemand durchgekommen???

----------


## Alper

Ich bin durchgekommen. Eine unfreundliche Mitarbeiterin hat mich gleich abgewrgt und gesagt, dass den Mitarbeitern noch keine Ergebnisse vorliegen...dann hat sie quasi aufgelegt...nette Mitarbeiterin...

----------


## xxAlexxx

ich bin druchgekommen. der Mann war ziemlich freundlich und hat gesagt, dass es noch nicht feststeht und dass der "rechenvorgang" noch andauert. Man soll es morgen nochmal probieren mit anrufen... Sowas aber auch^^

----------


## Alper

Ganz ehrlich kann ich mir ja noch nicht vorstellen, dass die Ergebnisse noch nicht feststehen. Mittwoch werden sie ja online gestellt und verschickt. Diese Briefe mssen doch auch noch eingettet und zugeklebt werden  :Smilie:  Und das sind ja nicht 2 oder 10 Briefe, sondern ein paar 1000

----------


## Asclepia

Letztes Jahr war es auch erst ab ca. 13:30 Uhr....

----------


## VERITAS

> Ich bin durchgekommen. Eine unfreundliche Mitarbeiterin hat mich gleich abgewrgt und gesagt, dass den Mitarbeitern noch keine Ergebnisse vorliegen...dann hat sie quasi aufgelegt...nette Mitarbeiterin...


Dazu sag ich nur  :Grinnnss!: 



> ich bin druchgekommen. der Mann war ziemlich freundlich und hat gesagt, dass es noch nicht feststeht und dass der "rechenvorgang" noch andauert. Man soll es morgen nochmal probieren mit anrufen... Sowas aber auch^^


  :Grinnnss!: 



> Ganz ehrlich kann ich mir ja noch nicht vorstellen, dass die Ergebnisse noch nicht feststehen. Mittwoch werden sie ja online gestellt und verschickt. Diese Briefe mssen doch auch noch eingettet und zugeklebt werden  Und das sind ja nicht 2 oder 10 Briefe, sondern ein paar 1000


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## fuy66

Mir hat man ja auch letzte Woche nochmals gesagt, dass man zu Angebot und Nachfrage fr Medizin nach wie vor noch keine konkreten Angaben machen knne...H und das 5 Arbeitstage vor Bescheidversand, na nee ist klar.

 :Keks:

----------


## Tijer

Ich hatte diesen gelangweilten Arsch dran.. Keine Auskunft.

Auch keine Auskunft ber eine eventuell erhhte Anzahl von Spontanbewerbern.

Soll morgen nochmal anrufen.

----------


## VERITAS

Wieso gehen die berhaupt ans Telefon frage ich mich da ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alper

Das frag ich mich auch  :Smilie:

----------


## Tijer

Sind doch selber schuld, wenn sie so undefinierbare Fristen haben und der eine Mitarbeiten so und der andere Mitarbeiter es so macht...

----------


## xxAlexxx

so langsam werd ich verrckt  :Big Grin:  ich will endlich wissen, wo ich hinkomm...ahh

----------


## Linda.1001

> so langsam werd ich verrckt  ich will endlich wissen, wo ich hinkomm...ahh


Moment mal, wo oder ob? Wie hoch ist der WZ NC dieses Jahr????

----------


## xxAlexxx

> Moment mal, wo oder ob? Wie hoch ist der WZ NC dieses Jahr????



"wo" war schon richtig. Ich geh davon aus, dass ich auf jeden Fall einen Platz bekomm. Wenn es nicht in der abitursbestenquote klappt, dann im adh. Ich hab einen schnitt von 1,1 ich denke, dass das fr marburg in der abibestenquote doch reichen msste  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lori1412

ich wrde es an eurer Stelle einfach heute Nachmittag gegen 14 oder 15uhr nochmal probieren - kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die erst morgen fertig sind.. muss ja alles, wie schon gesagt, auch noch verschickt werden..

auerdem kann ein wenig Druck nicht schaden  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## langewartezeit

Und- schon jemand eine Antwort bekommen???

----------


## Alper

Ich rufe gegen 13:30h noch mal an!

----------


## Linda.1001

Oh je, ich gucke hier heute nicht mehr rein, sondern versuche den Tag zu genieen, so ohne Ergebnisse.  :Blush:

----------


## Toni2206

Hab heute Morgen angerufen aber sie wussten noch nichts, dennoch war der am Telephon ziemlich nett - klang noch nicht genervt von den vielen Anrufen  :Big Grin:

----------


## prot

> Hab heute Morgen angerufen aber sie wussten noch nichts, dennoch war der am Telephon ziemlich nett - klang noch nicht genervt von den vielen Anrufen


Das wird sich wohl schnell ndern, wenn ich blo dran denke, dass bei unserer Bewerbung im letzten Semester einige hier im Forum sogar eine Telefonkette bilden wollten  :bhh:

----------


## zerginhio

> Das wird sich wohl schnell ndern, wenn ich blo dran denke, dass bei unserer Bewerbung im letzten Semester einige hier im Forum sogar eine Telefonkette bilden wollten


Haha... ich wrd da ja sowas von ausrasten, wenn ich da am telefon sitzen msste :hmmm...:

----------


## flatliner

> Haha... ich wrd da ja sowas von ausrasten, wenn ich da am telefon sitzen msste


Die, die ich grad dran hatte schien Spa dran zu haben.

----------


## medizininteressiert

> Die, die ich grad dran hatte schien Spa dran zu haben.


vielleicht war es ihr erster Arbeitstag  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Beau Frost

> "wo" war schon richtig. Ich geh davon aus, dass ich auf jeden Fall einen Platz bekomm. Wenn es nicht in der abitursbestenquote klappt, dann im adh. Ich hab einen schnitt von 1,1 ich denke, dass das fr marburg in der abibestenquote doch reichen msste


Freu Dich auf Marburg, ist ne nette Stadt fr Erstis und das erste Semester ist auch sehr gut machbar.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wenn ich hier so rumlese werd ich selber ganz hibbelig, obwohl ich mich gar nicht beworben hab. :Grinnnss!:  Ich drck euch die Daumen, dass es klappt. =)

----------


## Nynaeve

Ein bischen mitfiebern darf man auch, wenn man sich nicht beworben hat, immerhin kann man aus den diesjaehrigen Zahlen schon vorsichtige Hochrechnungen fuer unser Abijahr anstellen, also ich bin auch schon gespannt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## microstyle

Wie siehts nu aus? Lohnt es sich anzurufen?

----------


## SteffiChap

Klar lohnt sich das

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...=60285&page=16

 :hmmm...:

----------


## bobbit

Meine Daumen sind gedrckt!  ::-dance:

----------


## maniac89

Bin drin!! Mainz!!

 :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## SteffiChap

Glckwunsch!

----------


## milar2016

> Bin drin!! 
> ber Abibestenquote in Mainz!!


Glckwunsch!
Frage: Welcher Abi-Schnitt?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Bin drin!! 
> ber Abibestenquote in Mainz!!


Krass, glckwunsch!  :Big Grin:

----------


## maniac89

> Glckwunsch!


Danke! Glckwunsch auch an dich. Heute ist ein guter Tag, nicht wahr?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## milar2016

Habe ich ne Chance mit 1,1 aus NRW in der Bestenquote fr Klle?

----------


## SteffiChap

> Danke! Glckwunsch auch an dich. Heute ist ein guter Tag, nicht wahr?


Ja, das ist es wohl  :hmmm...: .

----------


## pepsidreams

Huhu ihr da draussen. Ich bin total nervs. Alle Versuche mich irgendwie zu entspannen oder abzulenken allem guten Zureden zum Trotz sind gescheitert. Hab alles auf eine Karte gesetzt, meinen Job gekndigt und jetzt sitz ich hier in meinem Resturlaub und mach mich verrckt. Zum Glck bin ich ja hier in der geeigneten Selbsthilfegruppe gelandet;). Ich leide mit euch!;)

----------


## Toni2206

Glckwunsch an alle die es geschafft haben!!!

SteffiChap, was fr eine Gasamtpunktzahl hast du im Abi?

----------


## Pew

> Bin drin!! 
> ber Abibestenquote in Mainz!!


Glckwunsch! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Mainz. Wann gibts die Bewerberzahlen?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zrkh

Ich dachte die Bescheide kommen erst bermorgen?!
Glckwunsch an alle die was haben. Ich hoffe ich bekomme dann was im AdH, auf die Abibestenquote konnte man ja ohnehin nicht hoffen^^

----------


## clou9

Wei wer ob die Bescheide dann morgen um Punkt 0:00 schon online sind?

----------


## pottmed

> Wei wer ob die Bescheide dann morgen um Punkt 0:00 schon online sind?


Nein, die werden erst morgens online gestellt.

----------


## Turmkopf93

Hi, warum haben manche schon die Ergebnisse vorliegen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Weil, wie schon in manch anderen Threads geschrieben, diese Leute bei hochschulstart angerufen haben oder ne Mail geschrieben haben.  :hmmm...:

----------


## pepsidreams

yeaaaaaaaaaah............ich bin zugelassen fr heidelberg-mannheim...... ::-bee:  :Knuddel: .........drck euch alle und euch allen die daumen natrlich

----------


## kaninani

Pepsidreams, ich freue mich fr dich, aber wieso weit du es so frh? Werden die Ergebnisse nicht erst am 10. August bekanntgegeben?

----------


## kaninani

Leute, ich habe eine Frage an euch: Muss man bei allen Unis fr die Immatrikulation persnlich am Ort erscheinen? Weil das ja bei den anderen Studiengngen nicht so ist und ich bin mir nicht so sicher, deshalb frage ich euch  :Blush:

----------


## MetroTrash

Kinder..lest ihr mal EINEN Beitrag vor dem Letzten? Wre das machbar? Da steht doch, dass man da anrufen kann..

----------


## lilawoman

Les mal den Post von Emilia  :Smilie:  Knnte deine Frage beantworten ^^

----------


## lilawoman

Das msste in dem Zulassungsantrag drin stehen,a ber meistens muss man dort selber erscheinen.

----------


## pepsidreams

hoi......hab heut frh um 9 ne mail geschrieben und 20 min spter ne antwort gehabt. seid doch net so bs....wir sind doch alle etwas nervs;)

----------


## kaninani

..........................

----------


## $Tristan$

Diese Fragen ziehen einem die Hoden aus....Achja bei Aldi gibts ne neue Ksesorte.

----------


## kaninani

.....................

----------


## fallenangel30487

Gab es eigentlich mal ne Info wann die Studienplatz - und Bewerberzahlen fr dieses Jahr rauskommen?

----------


## lilawoman

> Gab es eigentlich mal ne Info wann die Studienplatz - und Bewerberzahlen fr dieses Jahr rauskommen?


DAS wrde mich mal auch sehr interessieren. Kann doch jmd mal nachfragen, der da eh schon anruft ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Surgeongirl

Also zu mir meinte eine der Mitarbeiterinnen am Telefon, dass sie diesbezglich noch keine Infos hat, ob das auf alle zutrifft..     :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Aber wie knnen die schon die Daten von Abibestenquote und Wartezeit online stellen, ohne die Bewerberzahlen zu wissen?  :Aufgepasst!: 
Der Zuwachs an Bewerbern wrde mich nmlich bis jetzt am meisten interessieren!

----------


## flensburger

Ehrlich gesagt steigt bei mir zur Zeit die Anspannung.  :Oh nee...: 
Ich hoffe es reicht fr Kiel, weil ich schon gelesen habe, dass in Schlesweig-Holstein dieses Jahr auch ganz schwierig wird.....

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Aber wie knnen die schon die Daten von Abibestenquote und Wartezeit online stellen, ohne die Bewerberzahlen zu wissen? 
> Der Zuwachs an Bewerbern wrde mich nmlich bis jetzt am meisten interessieren!


Das hab ich ja noch gar nicht mitbekommen....ich muss eindeutig wieder fter hier ins Forum schauen *g*
Ich ruf da auf jedenfall die Woche mal an bevor ich in Urlaub fliege!

----------


## lisamore

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

die NC bei hochschulstart sind nun online !  :Top: 
Ich drck Euch allen die Daumen!!
Gibt es schon jemanden mit einer Zulassung fr Kln?

Liebe Gre


p.s. mir ist schlecht - ich kann und will nicht mehr warten... das ist ja schlimmer als eine LK-Klausur  :kotzen:

----------


## nadie

12 Wartesemester, NC bei 2,7!

Ich bin drin!!!!!!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> 12 Wartesemester, NC bei 2,7!
> 
> Ich bin drin!!!!!!


Hey, Glckwunsch!!!  :Party:  Wohin geht's denn?

----------


## schnibuslav

Angebot&Nachfrage auf HSS ist online. 
Es haben gab 3666 Bewerbungen mehr als letztes Jahr. 

Dann kann jetzt wieder frhlich gerechnet und geschtzt werden ;)

----------


## ShenMe

Das kommt mir irgentwie nen bisschen wenig vor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Godhand

Habe heute mein Zulassungsbescheid erhalten  :bhh: .

Bin Dr. med. dent. und auf dem Weg zur Zweitapprobation.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich bin soooo neidisch auf euch alle ... Bis jetzt konnte ich mich immer recht gut ablenken, aber wenn ich so viele Zulassungen hier lese, werde ich schon ganz hibbelig. Bitte lass es endlich den 1. bzw. 23. September sein!  :Knuddel: 
Das einzige, was mich ein bisschen beruhigt, ist die Tatsache, dass sich der Zuwachs der Bewerber meiner Meinung nach echt in Grenzen hlt! Ich htte mit viel mehr gerechnet ...

----------


## Zag

Drcke dir die Daumen Mona.

Btw. gab es denn schon konkrete Bewerberzahlen? Also Studienpltze hab ich gesehen, die gingen ja leicht rauf, auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, warum einige Unis Pltze abgebaut haben.

Aber Berwerberzahlen hab ich noch keine gesehen.

----------


## Lisa812

> Drcke dir die Daumen Mona.
> 
> Btw. gab es denn schon konkrete Bewerberzahlen? Also Studienpltze hab ich gesehen, die gingen ja leicht rauf, auch wenn ich nicht verstehe, warum einige Unis Pltze abgebaut haben.
> 
> Aber Berwerberzahlen hab ich noch keine gesehen.


Knnte wieder im Zusammenhang mit den Klagen stehen

----------


## Marla_Singer

die bewerberzahlen sind schon online  :Top: 

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=3232

----------


## Claw

die Ablehnungsbescheide und Bescheide zur Teilnahme am AdH sind jetzt auch verfgbar

----------


## dabo

> die Ablehnungsbescheide und Bescheide zur Teilnahme am AdH sind jetzt auch verfgbar


Argh! Abibestenquote um 17 Rnge verfehlt. Hoffentlich klappts dann im September^^

----------


## dkcxkz

> Argh! Abibestenquote um 17 Rnge verfehlt. Hoffentlich klappts dann im September^^


bei mir sinds 4 pltze -.-

----------


## Claw

wie ist das eigentlich, bekommt man vor der zweiten Runde vom AdH irgendwie mitgeteilt, wie viele Punkte man jetzt z.B. in Mannheim und Heidelberg hat (man wei ja nie genau, was und wie stark die bonieren)?
So dass man sich anhand der Zulassungen im 1. AdH schonmal einigermaen einschtzen kann?
Einen Rangplatz bekommt man wohl auch erst in der zweiten Runde dann, oder wie ist das?

----------


## MetroTrash

Abibesten knapp verfehlt..5 Pltze..rgerlich -.-
Ich hoffe, es klappt am 1. September mit Leipzig...anders wird das nix mit umziehem vom Saarland dahin^^

----------


## lio

> wie ist das eigentlich, bekommt man vor der zweiten Runde vom AdH irgendwie mitgeteilt, wie viele Punkte man jetzt z.B. in Mannheim und Heidelberg hat (man wei ja nie genau, was und wie stark die bonieren)?
> So dass man sich anhand der Zulassungen im 1. AdH schonmal einigermaen einschtzen kann?
> Einen Rangplatz bekommt man wohl auch erst in der zweiten Runde dann, oder wie ist das?


Du kannst natrlich mal in Heidelberg oder Mannheim anrufen fr die Auswahlgrenze bzw. dich bei hochschulstart.de nach dem eigenen Rangplatz erkundigen, aber den Bescheid mit Rangpltzen gibts erst zum 2. AdH.

----------


## dkcxkz

> Du kannst natrlich mal in Heidelberg oder Mannheim anrufen fr die Auswahlgrenze bzw. dich bei hochschulstart.de nach dem eigenen Rangplatz erkundigen, aber den Bescheid mit Rangpltzen gibts erst zum 2. AdH.


Stehen die Auswahlgrenzen denn jetzt schon fest? Und wenn ja...gibt hochschulstart.de auch vor den Terminen Auskunft darber?

----------


## schnibuslav

Ich glaube die Auswahlgrenzen nicht vor dem 22. August feststehen knnen. Weil die ausgewhlten aus Abibesten- und Wartezeitquote bis dahin ihren Studienplatz annehmen mssen. Danach ist klar wie viele Pltze im AdH vergeben werden.
Warum das dann noch ber eine Woche dauern muss bis wir die Bescheide kriegen verstehe ich nicht. 
Was ich mir vorstellen knnte ist, dass Unis, die nur 1. Ortsprferenz akzeptieren, schon frher Auskunft geben knnen. Wei vielleicht jemand wie das die letzten Jahre war?

----------


## Basti1311

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass der Bescheid fr Ablehnung oder Zulassung (Abiturbesten/Wartezeit) automatisch an JEDEN versendet wird ?

Ich schreibe JEDEN, weil ich mich weder fr das Verfahren der Wartezeit noch der Abiturbesten angemeldet hatte - deshalb war ich eben sehr geschockt, als in meinem ersten Bescheid "Ablehnung" stand. 

Allerdings steht im zweiten Bescheid, dass ich am Vorauswahlverfahren meiner Wunschuni teilnahme....und mehr wollte ich doch vorerst gar nicht ;D

Edit: Kann auch sein, dass diese Ablehnung nur fr meinen Antrag auf Nachteilsausgleich gilt...hatte den nmlich einfach so mal mit gestellt und begrndet, aber nicht ausreichend belegt - damit hatte ich eh gerechnet und das sollte ja sowieso keinen Einfluss aufs AdH haben  :Embarrassment: )

Edit 2: Genau so wars auch ;)

----------


## lio

> Stehen die Auswahlgrenzen denn jetzt schon fest? Und wenn ja...gibt hochschulstart.de auch vor den Terminen Auskunft darber?


Nein. Ich hatte die Frage von Claw so verstanden, ob man berhaupt vor dem 2. AdH eine Auskunft ber den Rangplatz bekommt und das ist eben (offiziell) nicht der Fall.
Man kann telefonisch vor dem 2. AdH Ende September nachfragen, ob ein Platz auf einer hinteren OP reserviert ist.

----------


## dkcxkz

> Nein. Ich hatte die Frage von Claw so verstanden, ob man berhaupt vor dem 2. AdH eine Auskunft ber den Rangplatz bekommt und das ist eben (offiziell) nicht der Fall.
> Man kann telefonisch vor dem 2. AdH Ende September nachfragen, ob ein Platz auf einer hinteren OP reserviert ist.


Ah, das ergibt wohl mehr Sinn... *Missverstndnis*  :Big Grin:

----------


## flensburger

also ich nehme an 5. auswahlverfahren teil....bei madgeburg hab ich eine ablehnung bekommen...da ich es auf 2. op gesetzt...mein herz klopft schon ziemlich...ich hoffe so sehr auf kiel..

----------


## Mrs. Simpson

Ich habe eben auch den Bescheid ber die Teilnahme am AdH aus dem Breifkasen gezogen. Es ist zwar keine groe berraschung, aber trotzdem bin ich total erleichtert, dass soweit alles geklappt hat und alle Unterlagen angekommen sind :Top:  :Top: . 

Fr Heidelberg und Freiburg (meine ersten beiden OPs) gehen die Bescheide schon im 1.AdH raus, ode irre ich mich da?
Liebe Gre und ich hoffe, wir knnen uns am 1.9. alle zusammen freuen! ::-winky:

----------


## Claw

> Fr Heidelberg und Freiburg (meine ersten beiden OPs) gehen die Bescheide schon im 1.AdH raus, ode irre ich mich da?


soweit ich wei schon

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ist bei mir auch gerade im Briefkasten gelegen :Grinnnss!:  Ich nehme zwar an allen 6 AdHs teil, finde es aber bld, dass nicht dabei steht, ob und inwieweit sie mir einen bonus anrechnen. Ich habe zwar nur ein TMS-Ergebnis angegeben (steht auch so in meinem Kontrollblatt), aber die Besttigung, dass sie das bercksichtigen, htte ich schon nicht schlecht gefunden. Naja, jetzt heit es abwarten ...

@Mrs. Simpson: Warum gehen denn auch in Freiburg die Bescheide schon im 1. AdH raus? Eigentlich ist das doch nur bei Unis, die die 1. Ortsprferenz verlangen. Freiburg dagegen kann man ja an 1. und 2. Stelle nennen. Derjenige, der Freiburg an 2. Stelle genannt hat, kann ja bis zum 23. immer noch eine Zulassung an seiner 1. Stelle bekommen.

----------


## Claw

> Nein. Ich hatte die Frage von Claw so verstanden, ob man berhaupt vor dem 2. AdH eine Auskunft ber den Rangplatz bekommt und das ist eben (offiziell) nicht der Fall.
> Man kann telefonisch vor dem 2. AdH Ende September nachfragen, ob ein Platz auf einer hinteren OP reserviert ist.


genau so hab ichs gemeint. Alles klar, das heit man kann vor dem 2. AdH zumindest erfahren, ob man denn bislang zumindest irgendwo einen Platz sicher htte.
Naja, ich werd wahrscheinlich sowieso abwarten, denn wenn ich Anruf und die Nachricht bekomme "tut mir Leid, bis jetzt siehst nicht danach aus" oder so, ist der Tag eh gelaufen ;)

----------


## Anoulie

Was ist eigentlich euer Plan B?

Und apropos, kann man sich auch parallel zur Bewerbung bei der ZVS bei ein paar anderen Unis fr einen anderen Studiengang bewerben und dann - sofern man da angenommen wird - sich da schon mal immatrikulieren und dann im September, wenn man einen Platz fr Medizin kriegt, wieder exmatrikulieren?

----------


## Claw

ja, geht. allerdings drften die Bewerbungsfristen fr so ziemlich alle Studiengnge inzwischen rum sein, oder?

----------


## Anoulie

Ja, ich spreche ja auch von nchstem Jahr  :Top:

----------


## heidelberger2010

Ich glaub ich schreibs endlich mal hier rein: DER THREADNAME ist einfach unschlagbar!!!

----------


## Ms.K

> Ich glaub ich schreibs endlich mal hier rein: DER THREADNAME ist einfach unschlagbar!!!


 :Top: 

Und ich werd mal was dem Namen passendes von mir geben:
Ich htte gerne den 1.9! Jetzt, danke!
Noch irgendwer? ;)

----------


## MetroTrash

> Ich htte gerne den 1.9! Jetzt, danke!
>  Noch irgendwer? ;)


Da wr' ich direkt dabei..meine Zweifel steigen, nicht direkt 'ne Zusage zu bekommen >.<

----------


## dkcxkz

> Und ich werd mal was dem Namen passendes von mir geben:
> Ich htte gerne den 1.9! Jetzt, danke!


 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Ms. Chocolate

> Ich htte gerne den 1.9! Jetzt, danke!
> Noch irgendwer? ;)


Aber na klar... :hmmm...:

----------


## jacky88

dito!
aber bei meinem glck krieg ich erst zum 22. einen bescheid.....
die warterei macht einen echt verrckt!!!

----------


## Claw

> dito!
> aber bei meinem glck krieg ich erst zum 22. einen bescheid.....
> die warterei macht einen echt verrckt!!!


... und bei meinem Glck, bekomm ich gar keinen Bescheid... also schtz dich mal glcklich, wenn am 22. einen hast, ist nicht fr jeden so selbstverstndlich ;)

----------


## Odile1

Hey,
ich hoffe, dass ich in das Auswahlgesprch der Charite eingeladen werde. Im Internet konnte ich allerdings nicht herausfinden, wann Berlin die Einladungen verschickt. Knnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

----------


## jacky88

da hast du wohl recht, nur das ist dann alles so kurzfristig, aber fr die, die im nachrckverfahren rein kommen siehts ja noch bescheidener aus....
jammern auf hohem niveau, ich wei  :Blush:

----------


## Zrkh

> Hey,
> ich hoffe, dass ich in das Auswahlgesprch der Charite eingeladen werde. Im Internet konnte ich allerdings nicht herausfinden, wann Berlin die Einladungen verschickt. Knnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


Hallo, die AWG-Einladungen gehen zur 1. AdH Runde raus, also am 1.9.
Daher bekommen auch die Leute mit Direktzulassung erst in der 2. Runde (23.09) ihre Bescheide. :/

Mit wievielen Punkten hast du dich denn beworben, wenn ich fragen darf? Hab nmlich auch die Charite angegeben ;)

----------


## MetroTrash

ich werd wahnsinnig so langsam...irgendwie glaub ich nicht, dass ich mit 1,2 in Leipzig in der ersten Runde reinkomm..aber wenn nicht..oh gott..binnen von mehr als 'ner Woche vom Saarland nach Leipzig das wird lustig..wenn ich berhaupt eine Wohnung finde..

----------


## fallenangel30487

..so langsam werd ich auch nervs, obwohl ich eigentlich ziemlich sicher bin dass es dieses Jahr mal wieder nix wird....

----------


## sun.flower

verrckt machen ist genau das richtige.. so langsam kommt man sich doch wie bei den berhmten castingsshows vor wo die entscheidung ewig herausgezgert wird und bei den kandidaten die nerven absolut blank liegen.. Eigentlich knnte die zvs (ja, ich wei, hochschulstart^^) doch immer so ein 'up-to-date'-ranking auf daisy reinstellen.. die ranglisten von den unis ohne auswahlgesprch stehn doch schon lngst fest.

----------


## Ms.K

> verrckt machen ist genau das richtige.. so langsam kommt man sich doch wie bei den berhmten castingsshows vor wo die entscheidung ewig herausgezgert wird und bei den kandidaten die nerven absolut blank liegen.. Eigentlich knnte die zvs (ja, ich wei, hochschulstart^^) doch immer so ein 'up-to-date'-ranking auf daisy reinstellen.. die ranglisten von den unis ohne auswahlgesprch stehn doch schon lngst fest.


 :Top: 

Ja, aber wir sind jetzt schon bei der letzten Werbung vor der Entscheidung angekommen ;) Wenns allerdings am 1.9. noch nichts wird.. Gehts in die nchste Runde!

Fr so eine Verffentlichung wr ich auch!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ja, aber wir sind jetzt schon bei der letzten Werbung vor der Entscheidung angekommen ;) Wenns allerdings am 1.9. noch nichts wird.. Gehts in die nchste Runde!
> 
> Fr so eine Verffentlichung wr ich auch!


Auf hss steht brigens dass sie den nc schon am 1.9 online stellen!

----------


## Marla_Singer

> Auf hss steht brigens dass sie den nc schon am 1.9 online stellen!


schon ?!?!?! 1.9. ist doch der tag, der geplant war ... 
aber die leute von hss haben gesagt, dass sie die nc werte auch einen tag frher verffentlichen  :Big Grin:  also am 31.8. 
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> schon ?!?!?! 1.9. ist doch der tag, der geplant war ... 
> aber die leute von hss haben gesagt, dass sie die nc werte auch einen tag frher verffentlichen  also am 31.8.


Ah ok...die letzten Jahre wurden die Bescheide meins Wissens nach immer am 2.9 versendet...daher hab ich gedacht das wr dieses Jahr auch so...hab aber gerade gesehen, dass die Bescheide auch am 1.9 raus gehen...

Naja dann wrd ichs am 31.8 mal telefonisch probieren...

----------


## MetroTrash

500 Bewerber mehr in Leipzig als letztes Jahr..gut..ich kann's vergessen mit dem 1.9.

----------


## Ms.K

Ich hab mir die Freude am 1.9 auch schon abgeschminkt. Aber wenn dann mal die Werte der 1. Runde verffentlicht werden, wissen wir zumindest etwas mehr  :Knuddel:

----------


## Duff-Man

Hallo,

eine kleine Nachfrage. Auf hss steht zur ersten Stufe des AdH, dass diejenigen einen Zulassungsbescheid bekommen, fr die keine Verbesserung in der 2. Stufe mehr mglich ist, d.h., die bereits an der hchstmglichen Ortsprferenz (nicht unbedingt die erste!) zugelassen wurden. 




> Ulf B. ist an den beiden erstgenannten Hochschulen im Vorauswahlverfahren gescheitert. Die endgltigen Ranglisten stehen zwar noch nicht fest, aber auf ihnen wird Ulf B. nicht mehr gefhrt werden, weil er - sportlich gesprochen - den Vorlauf nicht berstanden hat. Von seiner dritten Hochschule wurde er jedoch ausgewhlt, so dass auch fr ihn das endgltige Ergebnis der Studienplatzvergabe bereits feststeht.





> Franz K. hat leider das Vorauswahlverfahren seiner ersten Hochschule nicht bestanden. Bei Hochschule Nummer zwei hat er die Vorauswahlwahl berstan*den, das Ergebnis der Auswahlgesprche steht allerdings noch nicht fest, so dass hier noch keine Ranglisten vorliegen. Hochschu*le drei hat ausschlielich nach numerischen Kriterien entschieden. Dort kann Franz K. einen Studienplatz erhalten. Da er sich aber im weiteren Verlauf des Vergabeverfahrens noch verbessern kann, erhlt er noch keinen Zulassungsbescheid. Er muss also noch bis 22. September abwarten.


Auf Facebook hat nun aber hss folgendes verffentlicht: 



> Info fr alle ungeduldigen Bewerber: Am 1. September werden nur Zulassungsbescheide fr die 1. Ortsprferenz verschickt. Die 1. Stufe des AdH prft nur den Idealfall: Kann der Bewerber am 1. Ort zugelassen werden, erhlt er einen Zulassungsbescheid. Kommt die 1. Stufe des AdH noch zu keinem Ergebnis, mssen die Ergebnisse der 2. Stufe abgewartet werden.


Das heit doch, dass wirklich NUR diejenigen auf einen Bescheid hoffen knnen, die an ihrer ersten OP zugelassen wurden. Das steht aber irgendwie nicht im Einklang mit dem, was auf der Homepage zur 1. Verfahrensstufe geschrieben ist.

----------


## Claw

also, auf meine Anfrage bei HSS hab ich folgende Antwort bekommen:

_da die Berechnungen bei den Hochschulen erst noch laufen und erst zum 31.08. fr die erste Stufe im AdH und am 21.9. fr die zweite Stufe im AdH abgeschlossen sein werden, knnen wir Ihnen leider nicht im Vorfeld mitteilen, ob und wo Sie eine Zulassung erhalten konnten. 

Wir  mchten Sie daher bitten, sich bis zum 01.09. bzw. 22.9. zu gedulden. Dann werden die Bescheide per Post verschickt. Sie knnen einen eventuellen Bescheid aber auch am Versendetag bereits mit Ihren Nutzerdaten unter DAISY einsehen._

Also heit es wohl abwarten und Tee trinken...

----------


## Kensington

> ..so langsam werd ich auch nervs, obwohl ich eigentlich ziemlich sicher bin dass es dieses Jahr mal wieder nix wird....


Hey Angel
Lange nix mehr von dir gehrt, anchdem wir letztes Jahr zusammen gezittert haben. Wie trittst du denn dieses Jahran und wo?

Grsse ::-stud:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hey Angel
> Lange nix mehr von dir gehrt, anchdem wir letztes Jahr zusammen gezittert haben. Wie trittst du denn dieses Jahran und wo?
> 
> Grsse


Huhu,
das stimmt allerdings...
1. Tbingen DN 1,2
2. Homburg 1,7 + Dienst
3. Wrzburg, wenn Sie meine Fcher werten 1,4
4. Nrnberg (glaub 1,6 + Dienst)

Denke aber nicht dass ich einen Platz bekomme...hab mich schon auf 2014 oder 2015 eingestellt *g*

----------


## Kensington

> Huhu,
> das stimmt allerdings...
> 1. Tbingen DN 1,2
> 2. Homburg 1,7 + Dienst
> 3. Wrzburg, wenn Sie meine Fcher werten 1,4
> 4. Nrnberg (glaub 1,6 + Dienst)
> 
> Denke aber nicht dass ich einen Platz bekomme...hab mich schon auf 2014 oder 2015 eingestellt *g*


Hm, ja das sieht schlecht aus Vor allem wegen den Doppeljahrgngen. Leider bietet ja keiner dieser Uni ein AWG an.Mist. Den TMS machst du aber nchstes Jahr, oder?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hm, ja das sieht schlecht aus Vor allem wegen den Doppeljahrgngen. Leider bietet ja keiner dieser Uni ein AWG an.Mist. Den TMS machst du aber nchstes Jahr, oder?


Das sind halt alles Unis die Tausch zum ersten Semester nach Homburg zulassen....
TMS konnte ich dieses Jahr leider nicht machen, da ich nicht frei bekommen habe, werd ihn aber nchstes Jahr aufjedenfall machen!

PS: Ich sitz grad auf der Arbeit und mir is langweilig! Hab grad Mittagspause.....

----------


## Kensington

> Das sind halt alles Unis die Tausch zum ersten Semester nach Homburg zulassen....
> TMS konnte ich dieses Jahr leider nicht machen, da ich nicht frei bekommen habe, werd ihn aber nchstes Jahr aufjedenfall machen!
> 
> PS: Ich sitz grad auf der Arbeit und mir is langweilig! Hab grad Mittagspause.....


Achso. Stimmt. Das tat mir damals so leid. Dann wird das ja vielleicht nchstes Jahr was. Einen Plan B hast du nicht, oder? Ausser eben warten?
So spt Mittagpause? Ist ja bald Feierabend :Grinnnss!:  Ich habe Semesterferien und freue mich meines Lebens.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Achso. Stimmt. Das tat mir damals so leid. Dann wird das ja vielleicht nchstes Jahr was. Einen Plan B hast du nicht, oder? Ausser eben warten?
> So spt Mittagpause? Ist ja bald Feierabend Ich habe Semesterferien und freue mich meines Lebens.


Bald Feierabend is realtiv *g* Hab Mittagschicht und bin noch bis 20 Uhr auf der Arbeit *g*
Naja ich denk dass ich einfach hier arbeiten werde bis ich nen Platz bekomme...hab ja nen Job bei dem ich ganz ok verdiene...fr den bergang bis zum Studium geht das schon

----------


## Kensington

> Bald Feierabend is realtiv *g* Hab Mittagschicht und bin noch bis 20 Uhr auf der Arbeit *g*
> Naja ich denk dass ich einfach hier arbeiten werde bis ich nen Platz bekomme...hab ja nen Job bei dem ich ganz ok verdiene...fr den bergang bis zum Studium geht das schon


Wo arbeitest du eigentlich? Ja, wenn du zufrieden bist, ist doch alles super. Bleibst du eig. ortsgebunden oder ist das nur momentan so?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Wo arbeitest du eigentlich? Ja, wenn du zufrieden bist, ist doch alles super. Bleibst du eig. ortsgebunden oder ist das nur momentan so?


Arbeite bei einer Internet-Firma in der Sachbearbeitung...
Vorerst ja.....leider...

----------


## dabo

Werden die AdH-Ergebnisse zur gleichen Tageszeit wie die Abibesten- und Wartezeitergebnisse verffentlicht, haben die meisten in ca. zwlf Stunden Gewissheit.

Sonst noch wer nervs?


Gre

----------


## i_love_medicus

Nervs? Nervenkrank triffst besser. 
Was die mit uns machen ... die vergewaltigen uns mental!!! 

Ruft ihr morgen auch schon mal bei HOCHSCHUL-VIELLEICHT-START an? 

gru
i_love

----------


## dabo

> Nervs? Nervenkrank triffst besser. 
> Was die mit uns machen ... die vergewaltigen uns mental!!! 
> 
> Ruft ihr morgen auch schon mal bei HOCHSCHUL-VIELLEICHT-START an? 
> 
> gru
> i_love


Warum anrufen? Die Auswahlgrenzen stehen doch schon morgens auf der Website.

----------


## ShenMe

Aber erst am Donnerstag...

----------


## i_love_medicus

Auch gut.

----------


## dabo

> Aber erst am Donnerstag...


Sicher? Bei dem Social-Plugin von HSS steht, dass die Ergebnisse der anderen Quoten auch schon ein Tag vorher verffentlicht wurden ?! 




> Leute, Ihr seid schneller als wir. Respekt! Die Auswahl- und Verteilungsgrenzen fr die Abiturbestenquote und fr die Wartezeitquote sind ab sofort online "http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=3213". Die Internetredaktion macht jetzt Feierabend. Bis morgen 
> http://www.hochschulstart/
> www.hochschulstart.de
> 09. August um 08:11

----------


## Yumi

Jetzt bin ich echt verwirrt... 




> Info fr alle ungeduldigen Bewerber: Am 1. September werden nur Zulassungsbescheide fr die 1. Ortsprferenz verschickt. Die 1. Stufe des AdH prft nur den Idealfall: Kann der Bewerber am 1. Ort zugelassen werden, erhlt er einen Zulassungsbescheid. Kommt die 1. Stufe des AdH noch zu keinem Ergebnis, mssen die Ergebnisse der 2. Stufe abgewartet werden.


Ich dachte, man knnte von jeder schnellen Uni am 1.9. einen Zulassungsbescheid bekommen. Nur 1 OP???

----------


## medi.freak

Tja Yumi...das dachte ich auch. Aber es sieht ganz danach aus.

----------


## ShenMe

Stimmt auch, du kannst dir aber telefonisch auch den Stand an anderen Unis geben lassen, da bekommst du dann vorlufige Zulassungen, bringt dir aber nicht viel, da du dich noch in der OP verbessern kannst. Aber du weist dann, dass es dir auf jeden Fall gereicht hat.

----------


## sun.flower

> Stimmt auch, du kannst dir aber telefonisch auch den Stand an anderen Unis geben lassen, da bekommst du dann vorlufige Zulassungen, bringt dir aber nicht viel, da du dich noch in der OP verbessern kannst. Aber du weist dann, dass es dir auf jeden Fall gereicht hat.


wo muss ich den denn erfragen? rckt HSS damit heute oder morgen schon raus?
Hatte leider bisher immer nur pech mit dem hotline-"service"..  :Frown:

----------


## Yumi

Ja, das wrde mich auch interessieren!  :Grinnnss!:  einfach bei hochschulstart anrufen oder wie? Ab wann geht das?

----------


## Ms.K

Ist jetzt heute schon mit den Ergebnissen zu rechnen?
(In den anderen Quoten wurden die Tabellen ja auch einen Tag vorher verffentlicht.)
Naja - ich geh erst mal arbeiten -> Ablenkung!  :Smilie:

----------


## zerginhio

japp. hab gestern schon angerufen und mein ergebniss bekommen :Smilie:

----------


## mathematicus

Also mir hat man gerade nur Auskunft ber die 1.OP gegeben-.- Habt ihr auch Auskunft zu den anderen Unis (2.-6. OP) bekommen? :/

----------


## Asnaebiss

Ich wr schon froh berhaupt nur mal durchzukommen. ;( Die bzw. die Telekom machen sich da bel die Taschen voll kann das sein?

----------


## i_love_medicus

9 Cent ist okay. Durchkommen ... irgendwann vielleicht. =) 




> Also mir hat man gerade nur Auskunft ber die 1.OP gegeben-.- Habt ihr auch Auskunft zu den anderen Unis (2.-6. OP) bekommen? :/


Auskunft gegeben = Absage bekommen?

----------


## i_love_medicus

Durchgekommen.  :Smilie: 
Muss warten. =( 

Mnchen mit 1,4 also unwahrscheinlich ...

----------


## MetroTrash

wie lange wartet man denn so im schnitt, bis man durchkommt? hab' nicht mehr lange, dann muss ich auf die Arbeit bis heute Abend  :Big Grin: 
Rufe ich dann bei der Nummer an, die auf meiner Absage von Abibesten drauf ist?

----------


## MetroTrash

Also, ich bin DIREKT durchgekommen...& er hat gemeint, dass es unter Vorbehalt gut aussehe fr Leipzig..dann hoffe ich mal auf morgen(:

----------


## i_love_medicus

Glckwunsch, du Glcklicher.

----------


## MetroTrash

Glckliche, aber danke(:
Ich drck euch allen die Daumen fr morgen & fr den 22.
Ich drck mir die auch noch selber, kann ich ja noch was ndern.

----------


## mathematicus

> 9 Cent ist okay. Durchkommen ... irgendwann vielleicht. =) 
> 
> 
> Auskunft gegeben = Absage bekommen?


Genau, nur wusste ich ja schon seit dem 22.8., dass ich es in HH mit Platz 246 nicht geschafft habe. Und fr die anderen Unis soll ich mich gedulden D= morgen ruf ich einfach die Uni Kiel an, die wird ihre Ranglisten ja hoffentlich auch haben xD

----------


## fallenangel30487

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die es schon geschafft haben....Bei mir wirds wenn berhaupt bis zum 22.9 dauern *heul*
Hat schonmal jemand ne Auskunft ber die aktuellen NCs an den Unis im 1. ADH gehrt?

----------


## Nadine1992

waaaah mit 1,0 in erlangen angenommen  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## i_love_medicus

> waaaah mit 1,0 in erlangen angenommen


berraschung!  :Grinnnss!:  Gratuliere.

----------


## xxAlexxx

OMG!!! Ich habe eine Zusage fr Regensburg  :Grinnnss!:  Endlic ist die Warterei vorbei  :Grinnnss!:  
Regensburg ist aber meine 2. OP. 
 Die Uni der ersten Ortsprferenz hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. Es ist aber auch ser unwahrscheinlich, dass ich berhaupt von der 1. OP eine Zusage bekomme. 
Muss ich mich jetzt schon einschreiben oder irgendwie zusagen? Oder muss ich warten, bis ich den offiziellen Bescheid von hochschulstart.de per Post bekommen habe??

LG :Party:

----------


## sun.flower

Du musst auf den bescheid von HSS warten, weil nur der rechtsgltig ist ;) aber hey, von mir natrlich auch herzlichen glckwunsch!!!  :Smilie:  sau cool, regensburg ist ne schne stadt  :Smilie: 

wo hast du das eigentlich erfahren? von der uni direkt oder hochschulstart?

----------


## xxAlexxx

Danke  :Grinnnss!:  Regensburg ist echt sehr schn, aber halt ber 300km weg  :Big Grin: 

Ich hab bei hochschulstart.de angerufen und die nette Mitarbeiterin hat mir ausfhrlich auskunft gegeben  :Big Grin:

----------


## prot

> OMG!!! Ich habe eine Zusage fr Regensburg  Endlic ist die Warterei vorbei  
> Regensburg ist aber meine 2. OP. 
>  Die Uni der ersten Ortsprferenz hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. Es ist aber auch ser unwahrscheinlich, dass ich berhaupt von der 1. OP eine Zusage bekomme. 
> Muss ich mich jetzt schon einschreiben oder irgendwie zusagen? Oder muss ich warten, bis ich den offiziellen Bescheid von hochschulstart.de per Post bekommen habe??
> 
> LG


Also wenn du eine Zusage (unter Vorbehalt!) fr deine 2te OP hast, dann bist du an der ersten nicht angenommen worden.

Und jetzt musst du noch gar nix machen, da ja alles unter Vorbehalt ist, und du sowieso bis zum offiziellen Ergebnis warten musst.


@Nadine1992 Gratuliere!

----------


## sun.flower

> Danke  Regensburg ist echt sehr schn, aber halt ber 300km weg 
> 
> Ich hab bei hochschulstart.de angerufen und die nette Mitarbeiterin hat mir ausfhrlich auskunft gegeben


hui, wo wohnst du denn zur zeit noch?  :Smilie:  Ich komm aus bayern und wrd am liebsten hier im sden bleiben.. regensburg lohnt sich denk ich auf jeden fall diese 300 km in kauf zunehmen.. vor allem wegen nem medizinstudienplatz :P

ach...*seufz*.. so ne nette hatte ich nie, bis auf einmal ne urlaubsvertretung die war echt bemht hatte aber leider nicht so viel ahnung vom aktuellen geschehen ;) na dann versuch ich mal mein bestes..  :Smilie:

----------


## xxAlexxx

ich wohne in Baden-Wrttemberg in der Nhe von Mannheim. 
Also ich hatte eigentlich immer Glck bei zvs, die waren zu mir immer freundlich  :Big Grin: 

Ich zieh auf jeden Fall um. Ich hab sogar schon eine Wohnung. Darum habe ich mich gekmmert, obwohl ich noch keine Zusage hatte  :Big Grin:

----------


## sun.flower

oh.. liegt das jetzt an glck, charme oder den gestellten fragen? ;D

also baden-wrttemberg ist doch auch schn  :Smilie:  Ich hab insgeheim bisschen auf ulm gehofft, aber mich dann doch nicht getraut das anzugeben.. hab nmlich keinen TMS und somit wrs wahrscheinlich nur ne vertane chance ;)

auweia, ja die wohnungssuche.. ich hab zwar mich im internet erkundigt aber entweder findet man da fast nichts oder "alles schon voll" .. mmh.. :/

du hast ja optimale startqualitten.. dann alles gute dir und auf dass es dir bei uns bayern gefllt!  :Smilie:

----------


## Asnaebiss

Zusage in Frankfurt - 2te Prioritt, fr Zahnmedizin!
Musste nur ca 60 mal probieren, bis ich wen dran hatte. ;)

----------


## Claw

Yeeehaa! Ich hab meine letzte Chance als "Erststudienbewerber" nutzen knnen und bekomm morgen meinen Zulassungsbescheid fr Heidelberg  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Warum ich mich so freue? Htte es dieses Jahr nicht geklappt, wre der Zug abgefahren gewesen  :Smilie: 

Viel Erfolg und Glck euch weiterhin!

----------


## xxAlexxx

Glckwunsch  :hmmm...:  
Ich wei nicht, warum das bei euch immer so lange dauert und die leute so unfreundlich sind... Ich hab 2 Mal probiert und hab dann eine freundliche Mitarbeiterin erwischt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Claw

meine war auch sehr freundlich und hat sich sogar fr mich gefreut  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Yumi

Oh Leute,... ich freu mich echt fr euch!
Ich versuch auch grad was rauszubekommen, aber bisher ohne Erfolg!

Wow bin ich grad aufgeregt...

----------


## bbc69

meine war superfreundlich und konnte mir leider trotzdem keine auskunft geben *seufz*

----------


## jacky88

nach dem 13ten versuch hatte ich auch eine nette dame dran
und ich hab morgen meine zusage fr kln!!!
ich freu mich so  :Smilie: )))))))))
herzlichen glckwunsch auch an alle anderen die schon einen platz haben!  :Top:

----------


## prot

> meine war superfreundlich und konnte mir leider trotzdem keine auskunft geben *seufz*


Dann lieber unfreundlich und dafr ein gescheites Ergebnis xD

----------


## Yumi

Hmm, ich hab auch keine Auskunft bekommen...

Und ich dachte, dass nur Unis mit Auswahlgesprchen bis zum 22.9. ihre Zulassungsantrge verschicken. Bei Unis mit nummerischen Kriterien mssten die Ergebnisse doch schon vorliegen oder? Da ich mich nur fr Unis mit nummerischen Kriterien beworben habe heit das nun, dass ich es niergends geschafft habe und nur noch durch Hochrutschen einen Platz bekommen kann?

Geben die Unis die Rankings schon vorher bekannt? Wenn ja, an welche Stelle muss man sich wenden?

Vielen Dank fr die Antworten!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bbc69

@prot: jaahaaaa...

@Yumi: so hatte ich das eigentlich auch verstanden und frage mich was das jetzt bedeutet...

----------


## sun.flower

> Zusage in Frankfurt - 2te Prioritt, fr Zahnmedizin!
> Musste nur ca 60 mal probieren, bis ich wen dran hatte. ;)


momomoment! das ist ja dasselbe ranking wie ich hab  :Smilie:  woher hast du deine zusage erfahren??? Darf ich fragen welchen rang du hast?  :Smilie:

----------


## prot

Wenn die keine Auskunft geben, dann heit das nicht, dass ihr keinen Platz bekommen hat.

Da hatte der Mitarbeiter einfach keine Lust, oder ihr habt grad in dem Moment angerufen, wo deren Daten aktualisiert werden, und die nicht drauf zugreifen konnten.

----------


## Yumi

Ja genau deswegen frag ich ja,...  :grrrr....: 
Ohje,...

----------


## Yumi

Nee nee. Mit keiner Auskunft gegeben, meinte ich nicht, dass Sie mir gar nichts sagen wollte. Sie sagte, dass momentan keine Zulassungsbescheide vorliegen wrden und ich noch bis zum 22. warten msste...

----------


## medi.freak

Keine Zulassung in Freiburg bei OP1 und DN von 1,1....dafr aber in Mainz (der OP2), wenn ich nicht in Freiburg nachrcke...
Schon nervig, weil der NC in Freiburg letztes Jahr bei 1,2 war und ich drin gewesen wre.

----------


## Claw

@ Yumi: ja, dann ist das wohl so und du musst darauf hoffen, dass noch Leute abspringen bzw. im zweiten AdH viele ne Zulassung fr andere Unis erhalten, die derzeit deinen Platz "blockieren". 
ich wnsch dir viel Glck!

----------


## medi.freak

Hab dir Frage im ADH Forum schonmal gestellt, aber ich glaub hier wird fter reingeguckt im Moment: Wird beim nachrcken gelost oder wird da auf den exakten Abschnitt geachtet?

----------


## laduda

Ich wurde leider wieder nicht Zugelassen und ich glaube auch nicht, dass es im 2. AdH was wird... fr alle die sich eine ungefhre Vorstellung ber die Auswahlgrenzen machen wollen, meine OPs sind:

1.Magdeburg -> 1,3
2.Frankfurt -> 1,4
3.Halle -> 1,6
4.Kiel ->1,1
5.Saarland ->1,6
6.Gieen -> wei nicht mehr

Glckwunsch an alle die es geschafft haben  :Top:  . Ich werd jetzt erst mal schn trbsalblasen gehen ^^

----------


## Yumi

@ Claw : Dankeschn!  :Top: 

Ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgefragt. Bei der Uni an der ich nach meiner Meinung die besten Chancen hab, nmlich Gieen, werden die Zulassungen erst am 22 herausgeben!  :Woow:  Ich hab echt noch Hoffnung! 

An alle die noch warten mssen: Die verdammten 22 Tage kriegen wir auch noch hinter uns!  :Knuddel: 
Uiuiui, wie nervenaufreibend....

----------


## milar2016

> nach dem 13ten versuch hatte ich auch eine nette dame dran
> und ich hab morgen meine zusage fr kln!!!
> ich freu mich so )))))))))
> herzlichen glckwunsch auch an alle anderen die schon einen platz haben!


Herzlichen Glckwunsch! 

Ich habe Kln an 1. Stelle mit NC 1,1....

Darf ich fragen, welchen NC du hattest!

----------


## jacky88

danke  :Smilie: )

und auch herzlichen glckwunsch an dich!  :Grinnnss!: 
ich hab kln auch auf 1 mit einem nc von 1,2
also wirst du wohl auch einen platz haben  :Smilie:

----------


## KALLE121

haben die bei euch gesagt es ist eine zusage mit vorbehalt oder der platz ist sicher ?

----------


## Claw

sie mssen mit Vorbehalt sagen, da nur der schriftliche Bescheid rechtskrftig ist. Wenn die das allerdings "unter Vorbehalt" bekanntgeben, kannst du schon feiern ;)

----------


## jacky88

ne, natrlich nur unter vorbehalt
offiziell gibts die ergebnisse ja erst morgen

----------


## milar2016

> danke )
> 
> und auch herzlichen glckwunsch an dich! 
> ich hab kln auch auf 1 mit einem nc von 1,2
> also wirst du wohl auch einen platz haben


Herzlichen Dank fr die freudige Info...Wir werden uns dann sicher in Klle sehen..... :Party:

----------


## Pew

Hab mit 62,89 PZ ne Zusage fr Mannheim bekommen (2.OP). Muss bis zum 22. warten, vielleicht komm ich nach Mainz mit 1,3. Rang 491!  :Frown:

----------


## dabo

Hat schon wer fr OP1 Mnchen angerufen?

----------


## ninakeks

Also, ich wollt blo mal kurz fragen, ob jemandem von euch sowas wie mir heute auch schon mal passiert ist. Ich hab bei HSS angerufen, und gefragt ob man mir wohl meine Ranglistenpltze mitteilen knnte. Der Mitarbeiter der am Telefon war meinte, dass ich auf meiner OP5, Erlangen, zugelassen werden kann (0,9), dass ja aber prinzipiell auch noch die chance besteht auf den vorderen OPs nachzurcken. Dann hat er so schnell aufgelegt, dass ich nicht mehr nach meinen Listenpltzen fragen konnte, weswegen ich nochmal angerufen habe (wollte ja wissen, wie wahrscheinlich die anderen Sachen sind, muss mir ja eine Wohnung suchen und so...).
Die Frau, die ich dann am Telefon hatte meinte erstmal: Nein, wir knnen gar nichts mitteilen, morgen wird ja nur fr OP1 zugelassen. Ich meinte, dass ich nur meine anderen Rangpltze wissen wollte, dass ich in Erlangen schon einen Platz habe, wei ich ja schon. Sie meinte daraufhin: warten sie mal kurz und war dann 6  Minuten lang weg. Dann kam sie zurck und hat gesagt, dass sie noch nichts sagen kann. Ich hab ihr nochmal erklrt, dass es um die Rangpltze geht, sie hat das nicht verstanden, wir haben uns weitere 3 Minuten im Kreis gedreht und sie meinte dass bis jetzt noch nichts bekannt ist, bis zu welchem Ranglistenplatz die Unis zulassen wird, bis sie gesagt hat: "Ja, also in Erlangen liegen sie im Moment ja auf Rang 350". Woraufhin ich meinte, dass das genau sei was ich wissen will, ob sie mir das zu den anderen Unis noch mitteilen knnte. ... Ich bin sehr verwirrt.

----------


## bbc69

endlich:
http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=3218

----------


## ninakeks

Mh... ich hoffe ich hab in Erlangen meinen Platz.

----------


## Ms.K

Jaaaaaa  :Smilie: 


(Und ja: du solltest in Erlangen nen Platz haben!)

----------


## dabo

Cool, bin in Mnchen drin!

Glckwunsch auch an alle anderen mit Zulassung^^

----------


## i_love_medicus

Dabo ich gratuliere und wenn das Glck will, sehen wir uns eines Tages. Ich will unbedingt nach Mnchen.

----------


## sun.flower

hallle  :Smilie:  
wie schtzt ihr denn meine chancen ein, wenn man 6 rnge vom grenzrang entfernt liegt??
Hab Frankfurt auf OP2, genau wie alle andern die noch zum hei ersehnten grenzrang vor mir liegen, werde aber auf OP1 mit grter wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zugelassen.

Gibt es hier vielleicht zufllig jemanden, der in F/M fr zahnmedizin schon zugelassen wurde, aber den platz nicht antreten wird (z.B. weil er OP1 - nicht F/M - zugeteilt wird)??

----------


## carinaloveskiwi

hey, 
ich hab hab erlangen auf 1.OP aber mit 1.1 (1.6 abi, 0.6 tms bonus) noch keinen platz bekommen. 
was meint ihr wie meine chancen sind noch einen platz zu bekommen? 
hab diesen rang in erlangen: 
Ihr derzeitiger Rangplatz bei der Uni Erlangen/Nrnberg: 837. Grenzrang: 425 

wenn man sich den rang so anschaut denk man ja eher , dass das nichts mehr wird. aber ich knnte mir schon vorstellen das der nc noch auf 1.1 sinkt oder??
ist echt zum verrckt werden das ganze!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich komm erst gar nicht auf hss.de drauf...da kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung dass der Severer berlastet ist!

----------


## ShenMe

> hey, 
> ich hab hab erlangen auf 1.OP aber mit 1.1 (1.6 abi, 0.6 tms bonus) noch keinen platz bekommen. 
> was meint ihr wie meine chancen sind noch einen platz zu bekommen? 
> hab diesen rang in erlangen: 
> Ihr derzeitiger Rangplatz bei der Uni Erlangen/Nrnberg: 837. Grenzrang: 425 
> 
> wenn man sich den rang so anschaut denk man ja eher , dass das nichts mehr wird. aber ich knnte mir schon vorstellen das der nc noch auf 1.1 sinkt oder??
> ist echt zum verrckt werden das ganze!!


1,6 Abi und 0,6 TMS Bonus ergibt doch 1,0 ?

----------


## Cupcake

Hey Leute,

hab gerade bei hochschulstart gesehen, dass die ergebnisse des 1. adh online sind. Jetzt steht bei Mnchen 1,3 und ich htte auch 1,3, aber bei Daisy ist noch kein bescheid drin.. Heit das, dass ich noch nicht zugelassen werden konnte?! oder stehen bei euch die bescheide auch noch nicht drin?

Liebe Gre

und glckwunsch an alle die es schon geschafft haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## dabo

> Hey Leute,
> 
> hab gerade bei hochschulstart gesehen, dass die ergebnisse des 1. adh online sind. Jetzt steht bei Mnchen 1,3 und ich htte auch 1,3, aber bei Daisy ist noch kein bescheid drin.. Heit das, dass ich noch nicht zugelassen werden konnte?! oder stehen bei euch die bescheide auch noch nicht drin?
> 
> Liebe Gre
> 
> und glckwunsch an alle die es schon geschafft haben


Bescheide kommen erst morgen. Ich msste in Mnchen auch drin sein und es ist noch kein Bescheid bei AntOn da.

Gre

----------


## Cupcake

Okay  :Grinnnss!: 

Danke fr deine schnelle antwort  :hmmm...:

----------


## i_love_medicus

Glaubt ihr, dass mit 1,4 Ende September etwas geht in Mnchen?

----------


## Hendrik90

> Yeeehaa! Ich hab meine letzte Chance als "Erststudienbewerber" nutzen knnen und bekomm morgen meinen Zulassungsbescheid fr Heidelberg  Warum ich mich so freue? Htte es dieses Jahr nicht geklappt, wre der Zug abgefahren gewesen 
> 
> Viel Erfolg und Glck euch weiterhin!


Kannst du mir zufllig deine Punktzahl sagen? Oder falls du die nicht ausgerechnet hast, dann deine Abi und TMS Punktzahl? 
Habe 65,36 Punkte und wrde gerne wissen ob ich damit drin bin oder nicht...

----------


## Pew

> Kannst du mir zufllig deine Punktzahl sagen? Oder falls du die nicht ausgerechnet hast, dann deine Abi und TMS Punktzahl? 
> Habe 65,36 Punkte und wrde gerne wissen ob ich damit drin bin oder nicht...


Du bist definitiv dabei, gab ne Zulassung mit 63,03!

----------


## Yesenia

Hallchen,


ich htte mal eine Frage: Die Ergebnisse des AdH wurden ja verffentlicht- jetzt steht da bei Bonn DN 1,3. Gilt dieses Ergebnis nur frs erste Auswahlverfahren? Ich habe Abischnitt 1,4, meine 1. Ortsprferenz war allerdings Mnster- dort werde ich bestimmt morgen eine Absage kriegen. Aber wie sieht es mit Bonn aus? Besteht noch Hoffnung auf eine Zusage am 22.? Oder soll ich mich lieber nach einem Praktikumsplatz umschauen? ...  :Frown: 

Vielen Dank schonmal fr eure Hilfe, ich blicke bei dem System immernoch nicht durch *schm*

----------


## dabo

> Glaubt ihr, dass mit 1,4 Ende September etwas geht in Mnchen?


Kann gut sein! Zumindest war es in den letzten Jahren so, dass bis zum letzten NRV noch +0,1 war. Im WS 2010/2011 konnten beispielsweise auch noch 1,5er zugelassen werden.

----------


## carinaloveskiwi

> 1,6 Abi und 0,6 TMS Bonus ergibt doch 1,0 ?


Oh nein ich meine natrlich 1.7 abi...

----------


## Claw

> Kannst du mir zufllig deine Punktzahl sagen? Oder falls du die nicht ausgerechnet hast, dann deine Abi und TMS Punktzahl? 
> Habe 65,36 Punkte und wrde gerne wissen ob ich damit drin bin oder nicht...


genau kann Ichs dir nicht sagen. DN+TMS war 61,03, allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass mir Heidelberg noch einiges borniert hat. wei ich aber natrlich nicht.

wie ist das, wenn morgen der zulassungsbescheid kommt, steht da drin, wie viele Punkte man hat, welchen Rang, etc.?

----------


## carinaloveskiwi

also hier noch mal mit den richitgen werten: 

ich hab hab erlangen auf 1.OP aber mit 1.1 (1.7 abi, 0.6 tms bonus) noch keinen platz bekommen.
was meint ihr wie meine chancen sind noch einen platz zu bekommen?
hab diesen rang in erlangen:
Ihr derzeitiger Rangplatz bei der Uni Erlangen/Nrnberg: 837. Grenzrang: 425

wenn man sich den rang so anschaut denk man ja eher , dass das nichts mehr wird. aber ich knnte mir schon vorstellen das der nc noch auf 1.1 sinkt oder??
ist echt zum verrckt werden das ganze!!

vielleicht kann mir ja doch noch jemand ein bisschen mut machen..

----------


## kaisi

> Hab mit 62,89 PZ ne Zusage fr Mannheim bekommen (2.OP). Muss bis zum 22. warten, vielleicht komm ich nach Mainz mit 1,3. Rang 491!


Darf man dem entnehmen, dass du lieber nach Mainz als nach Mannheim gehen wrdest?
Hat vielleicht jemand beim Anrufen nach den genauen Auswahlgrenzen in HD und Mannheim gefragt? Falls ja - mich interessiert beides brennend.  :Smilie:  Hab bisher als PZ 60,88 (mit 1,0 Abi und 1,5 TMS), hoffe aber noch, ein paar Pnktchen dazu zu bekommen. Falls jemand was wei - sagt mal bescheid.  :Smilie:

----------


## flensburger

Hallo
auf der seite von hss steht bei ADH bei kiel DN / Fcher 0,9....genau diesen hab ich auch...nur...viele der 0,9er werden doch an der grenze gescheitert sein?....man ich bin so aufgeregt..

----------


## ShenMe

Es kann sein, dass nur einer einen bekommen hat, oder eben alle ausser dir. Abschtzen kann mans nicht wirklich

----------


## flensburger

kommen die beischeide nun am 1. september oder...wie auf hss geschrieben...am 2. september?

mfg

----------


## NoraFiona

> kommen die beischeide nun am 1. september oder...wie auf hss geschrieben...am 2. september?
> 
> mfg


Am ersten:

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=383

Auswahlgrenzen fr die 1. Stufe sind aber schon online

----------


## flensburger

leider kann man aber nicht davon ausgehen...angenommen zu sein..auch wenn man in der auswahlgrenze liegt..

----------


## ShenMe

Dei Auswahlgrenze besagt auch nur, dass der letzte angenommene Bewerber diesen Schnitt hatte. Das kann u.U. auch nur ein einziger sein.

----------


## MetroTrash

Ich hab da noh eine Frage..wie viele Zusagen gehen in der ersten ADH-Runde raus, wie viele in der zweiten?

&..kommt's nur mir so vor, oder ist der Anstieg vom NC jetzt nicht soooo riesig, wie alle gemeint haben?

----------


## dabo

Hat schon wer nen Bescheid?

//EDIT: HSS Server sind berlastet, Bescheide grad gekommen!

----------


## Yesenia

ich glaube ich wurde bersehen  :Frown: 
meint ihr ich hab im 2. Auswahlverfahren noch eine Chance bei Bonn mit Dn 1,4?? oder ist der Zug abgelaufen?  :Traurig:

----------


## Cupcake

Hab eine Zusage fr Mnchen bekommen  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

Liebe Gre

----------


## MetroTrash

Alsoo..ich komme nicht in Daisy rein..auch toll

----------


## Kensington

> Alsoo..ich komme nicht in Daisy rein..auch toll


Das dauert :bhh:

----------


## Mik1991

@flensburger: bist du in Kiel drin??

----------


## Miss Sun

habt ihr denn emails von hss bekommen ?

----------


## dabo

> habt ihr denn emails von hss bekommen ?


Nein, ich hab keine bekommen!

----------


## Miss Sun

wo hast du dich denn berall beworben und was ist dein abi schnitt

----------


## dabo

> wo hast du dich denn berall beworben und was ist dein abi schnitt


Beworben hab ich mich in:

1. Mnchen
2. Regensburg
3. Erlangen

Schnitt ist 1,1.

----------


## Miss Sun

hast du den wie viele andere auch and en unis direkt angerufen und nachgefragt wegen zusage oder nicht

----------


## dabo

> hast du den wie viele andere auch and en unis direkt angerufen und nachgefragt wegen zusage oder nicht


Nein, ich hab gerade den Bescheid von hochschulstart.de ausgedruckt. Die Bescheide fr den 1.9. sind seit ca. 9 Uhr online.


Gre

----------


## MetroTrash

> Nein, ich hab gerade den Bescheid von hochschulstart.de ausgedruckt. Die Bescheide fr den 1.9. sind seit ca. 9 Uhr online.
> 
> 
> Gre


Ja, wenn man denn reinkommt.

----------


## dabo

> Ja, wenn man denn reinkommt.


Darum schreibe ich ja fr den 1.9.!

----------


## Brutus

> Alsoo..ich komme nicht in Daisy rein..auch toll


Ihr seid doch Schweine! Eine unschuldige Ente zu belstigen!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

Der schei Server ist berlastet oder was ist da los? :Wand:

----------


## Kensington

> Ihr seid doch Schweine! Eine unschuldige Ente zu belstigen!!!


Und das nennt sich die Elite von Morgen ::-dance:

----------


## wev65

Ich drehe jetzt dann noch durch, wenn das sch**** Daisy nicht geht :grrrr....: 
 :Hh?:

----------


## medizininteressiert

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Ulm zu verstehen?

Ulm

50% DN/gew.Test 1,508

und nachrangiges Kriterium:

DN1,9/Dnein

----------


## Kensington

> Wie ist das eigentlich bei Ulm zu verstehen?
> 
> Ulm
> 
> 50% DN/gew.Test 1,508
> 
> und nachrangiges Kriterium:
> 
> DN1,9/Dnein


Alle besser als diese sowie eventuell genauso gut wie diese Zugangsnote (1,5xxx), bestehend aus TMS und Abischnitt, wurden zugelassen. Die schlechteste Abinote, die durch den TMS verbessert werden konnte ist 1,9.
Heisst Leute schlechter im Abi als 1,9, jedoch mit TMS auf 1,508 kommend, konnten nicht zugelassen werden.
Woah, sollte mich bei denen bewerben ::-stud: .

----------


## medizininteressiert

danke, Kensington.

dann scheint Ulm wirklich noch die einzige Uni zu sein, welche mit einem schlechteren 1, Abitur machbar ist. Die DN von Dresden wrde mich ja interessieren.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ShenMe

Man musste wenn man 1,508 hatte mindestens einen Schnitt von 1,9 haben aber keinen Dienst abgeleistet haben. Also wenn du auf die gewichtete 1,508 kamst, aber einen Schnitt von 2,0 hattest, dann hats nicht gereicht.

Edith: Zu langsam  :Big Grin: 

Stimmt nicht ganz, gute Chancen mit schlechtem 1er Abi hat man auch an so gut wie allen Unis mit AWG und eben Hamburg. In Ulm braucht man schon nen guten TMS mit schlechterem Abi, dann reichts aber meistens auch fr HD/Ma

----------


## R3mu5

ulm hat dann bei mir mit abi 1,9 und tms 1,2
->1,557
nicht gerreicht oder?

----------


## freak1

Hab meine Zulassung an meiner Wunschuni (Bochum) erhalten aber irgendwer in der 2. Stufe darf sich wahrscheinlich ber meinen Platz freuen.

glhf  :Kaffee:

----------


## ninakeks

Wieso denn das?

----------


## freak1

Weil Medizin fr mich nur der "Notfallplan" war falls ich Mathe an meiner Wunschuni nicht bekommen htte (die Leistungsquote fr Mathe war an meiner Uni 1,1).

Verkehrte Welt?  ::-oopss:

----------


## ninakeks

Viel Spa damit  :Smilie:

----------


## medizininteressiert

> Weil Medizin fr mich nur der "Notfallplan" war falls ich Mathe an meiner Wunschuni nicht bekommen htte (die Leistungsquote fr Mathe war an meiner Uni 1,1).
> 
> Verkehrte Welt?


Konsequent. 

 ::-winky:

----------


## ShenMe

> ulm hat dann bei mir mit abi 1,9 und tms 1,2
> ->1,557
> nicht gerreicht oder?


Noch nicht, knnte aber in Stufe 2 noch gut klappen, so weit weg bist du nicht.

----------


## Stan.

> Alle besser als diese sowie eventuell genauso gut wie diese Zugangsnote (1,5xxx), bestehend aus TMS und Abischnitt, wurden zugelassen. Die schlechteste Abinote, die durch den TMS verbessert werden konnte ist 1,9.
> Heisst Leute schlechter im Abi als 1,9, jedoch mit TMS auf 1,508 kommend, konnten nicht zugelassen werden.
> Woah, sollte mich bei denen bewerben.



Und heisst das, dass jeder mit einem Abi von z.b. 1,49  *ohne TMS* auch noch in Ulm genommen wurde? 
Oder gilt diese Zugangsnote nur, wenn sie in Verbindung mit einem TMS  erreicht wurde?

----------


## NoraFiona

> ich glaube ich wurde bersehen 
> meint ihr ich hab im 2. Auswahlverfahren noch eine Chance bei Bonn mit Dn 1,4?? oder ist der Zug abgelaufen?


Also ich hab mich mal nach Bonn erkundigt bei HSS
Mit 1,4 ohne WS und ohne Dienst bin ich auf Platz 1100 irgendwas, leider hat die Frau meine Frage nach dem Grenzrang nicht verstanden... Hat mir nur gesagt dass unter den 1,3ern gelost wurde.
Aber bei nur ca. 250 Studienpltzen halte ich es doch fr relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass es noch klappt wenn ich auf ber 1000 bin mit 1,4 oder?

----------


## ShenMe

> Und heisst das, dass jeder mit einem Abi von z.b. 1,49  *ohne TMS* auch noch in Ulm genommen wurde? 
> Oder gilt diese Zugangsnote nur, wenn sie in Verbindung mit einem TMS  erreicht wurde?


Die gilt nur mit TMS. Mit 1,49 ohne TMS hast du keine Chance in Ulm, denn da fllst du in die andere Quote

----------


## Stan.

> Die gilt nur mit TMS. Mit 1,49 ohne TMS hast du keine Chance in Ulm, denn da fllst du in die andere Quote


Okay, danke, das wre dann die Quote oder: 

50% DN / Beruf 1,3   
oder diese? DN1,3/Dnein



Wenns in Mnchen heit:  DN / Beruf 1,3

Heisst dass dann, dass ich unbedingt vorher den Berufsbonus haben muss, oder komme ich auch ohne Berufsbonus mit 1,3 noch rein?

----------


## laraautumn

Ich habe heute bei hochschulstart angerufen und habe inoffiziell schon einen Platz in Erlangen (5te Wunschuni). Nun war Erlangen eigentlich eher meine letzte Hoffnung, weil ich in NRW wohne und eigentlich lieber in der Nhe studieren wollte. Natrlich wrde ich den Studienplatz trotzdem annehmen!
Nun hat mir allerdings die Frau bei hochschulstart meine Rnge an meiner ersten Uni Bochum verraten: ich habe den Rang 793 und der Grenzrang war 607. Meint ihr das ich dort noch Chancen habe, doch noch einen Studienplatz zu bekommen oder ist das eher hoffnungslos? Ich kann das gar nicht einschtzen, aber vllt hat ja jemand von euch dort Erfahrung?

----------


## ShenMe

> Okay, danke, das wre dann die Quote oder: 
> 
> 50% DN / Beruf 1,3   
> oder diese? DN1,3/Dnein
> 
> 
> 
> Wenns in Mnchen heit:  DN / Beruf 1,3
> 
> Heisst dass dann, dass ich unbedingt vorher den Berufsbonus haben muss, oder komme ich auch ohne Berufsbonus mit 1,3 noch rein?


Ulm:
Das untere ist das nachrangige Kriterium. Um mit einer gewichteten 1,3 zugelassen zu werden brauchte man ein 1,3 Abi ein Dienst (Zivi, etc) war allerdings nicht von nten.

Mnchen:
Nein heist es nicht, nur dass eben Berufsboni vergeben wurden. Mit 1,3 und ein wenig Losglck httest du also in Mnchen einen Platz bekommen knnen.

----------


## NoraFiona

> Nun hat mir allerdings die Frau bei hochschulstart meine Rnge an meiner ersten Uni Bochum verraten: ich habe den Rang 793 und der Grenzrang war 607. Meint ihr das ich dort noch Chancen habe, doch noch einen Studienplatz zu bekommen oder ist das eher hoffnungslos? Ich kann das gar nicht einschtzen, aber vllt hat ja jemand von euch dort Erfahrung?


Ich bin wohl zu bld um das zu kapieren... Wie kann der Grenzrang 607 sein wenn es nicht mal 300 Studienpltze in Bochum gibt?

----------


## Stan.

> Ulm:
> 
> Mnchen:
> Nein heist es nicht, nur dass eben Berufsboni vergeben wurden. Mit 1,3 und ein wenig Losglck httest du also in Mnchen einen Platz bekommen knnen.


Super, vielen Dank! Und mit 1,2 auch ohne Losglck, richtig?

----------


## clou9

> Ich bin wohl zu bld um das zu kapieren... Wie kann der Grenzrang 607 sein wenn es nicht mal 300 Studienpltze in Bochum gibt?


Das wrd ich auch gern mal wissen!

----------


## ShenMe

> Super, vielen Dank! Und mit 1,2 auch ohne Losglck, richtig?


Korrekt

----------


## i_love_medicus

@stephan1989,

hast du Mnchen als 1. OP? 

gru
i_love

----------


## Stan.

> @stephan1989,
> 
> hast du Mnchen als 1. OP? 
> 
> gru
> i_love


Ich bin erst nchstes Jahr dran. Da werd ich mich dann nher mit den OPs beschftigen.

----------


## i_love_medicus

@stephan1989: Dann lern noch fleiiges. Ich wnsche Dir alles Gute. 

Noch eine Frage an alle: Sinkt der NC-Wert bei dem 2. AdH oder kann der von bsp. 1,3 auf 1,2 steigen? 

*steigen = von 1,3 auf 1,2
* sinken = von 1,3 auf 1,4

----------


## Stan.

> @stephan1989: Dann lern noch fleiiges. Ich wnsche Dir alles Gute.


Das werde ich sicherlich tun. Danke dir.

Fngst du dieses WS an?

----------


## ShenMe

> @stephan1989: Dann lern noch fleiiges. Ich wnsche Dir alles Gute. 
> 
> Noch eine Frage an alle: Sinkt der NC-Wert bei dem 2. AdH oder kann der von bsp. 1,3 auf 1,2 steigen? 
> 
> *steigen = von 1,3 auf 1,2
> * sinken = von 1,3 auf 1,4


Der NC kann nur sinken, da Pltze frei werden und somit Leute mit schlechterem Durchschnitt "nachrcken" (also von 1,3 auf 1,4...)

----------


## laraautumn

> Ich bin wohl zu bld um das zu kapieren... Wie kann der Grenzrang 607 sein wenn es nicht mal 300 Studienpltze in Bochum gibt?


Wei ich leider auch nicht, aber so hat mir die Frau bei hochschulstart das mitgeteilt. Knnte ja sein, dass die Grenzrnge keine richtigen Personen sind, sondern irgendwas anderes Abstraktes?! 
Wei denn jemand vllt wieviele Rnge ungefhr noch freiwerden? Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr?

----------


## human66

krass...

ich hab grad auch noch bei hochschulstart angerufen.

Die Frau dort meinte in Tbingen (meine erste OP) wre der Grenzrang 93 und mein Rang 963.

Ich bin aus allen Wolken gefallen weil mein Abi (1,5) und mein TMS (unter den besten 30%) einen Durchschnittsnote von 1,1 ergeben mssten.


Hat jemand hier in Tbingen ne Zusage bekommen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> krass...
> 
> ich hab grad auch noch bei hochschulstart angerufen.
> 
> Die Frau dort meinte in Tbingen (meine erste OP) wre der Grenzrang 93 und mein Rang 963.
> 
> Ich bin aus allen Wolken gefallen weil mein Abi (1,5) und mein TMS (unter den besten 30%) einen Durchschnittsnote von 1,1 ergeben mssten.
> 
> 
> Hat jemand hier in Tbingen ne Zusage bekommen?


Ok das schockt mich auch grad ein bisschen! Ich will eherlich gesagt den NC gar net wissen....Meine Chance is aufjedenfall grad auf -100% gefallen!

----------


## clou9

vllt war die frau ja nur bermdet und hat sich verlesen *hoffnung in den raum werf*

----------


## ShenMe

Wie schon im Tbingen Fred geschrieben. Das kann eigentlich nich sein, dann wre der NC ja bei 0,7 oder vllt auch 0,8. Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, letztes Jahr kamen auch noch nen paar 1,1er rein. 

Generell waren die NC-Anstiege bundesweit doch ziemlich im Rahmen, da wird ja Tbingen nicht so rausfallen.

----------


## human66

meine vermutung ist irgndwie dass da was mit meinem tms schiefgelaufen ist und die den nicht gewertet haben. dann knnte rang 900 hinkommen

----------


## ShenMe

Was sagen denn die anderen Unis? Auch so hohe Rnge? Was hattest denn fr ein Abi?

----------


## $Tristan$

Ich hab in Ulm in der 1.Quote 1,3 und die Dame bei Hss meinte mein Rang wre 800 irgendwas...Verstehe den ganzen Kram nicht und hab auch schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben im ADH genommen zu werden. Ich glaube nicht dass 200 Leute in meiner Quote abspringen werden...

----------


## sun.flower

.. zu der sache mit dem grenzrang: Das ist nichts abstraktes sondern jedem bewerber wird tatschlich ein rang zugeordnet. Das heit wenn der grenzrang bei 50 liegt, habens 50 leute in die zulassung geschafft.
Jetzt ist die Sache so, dass ja jeder bewerber an den 6 unis die er bei seiner bewerbung angegeben hat auf den entsprechenden bewerbungslisten gefhrt wird (wenn man weniger unis angibt natrlich auf weniger, aber das lass ich mal weg sonst artet das noch aus hier.. :Smilie:  ).
Okay so weit so gut. Jetzt bringen wir das 1. AdH ins spiel.. Sobald ein Bewerber an seiner 1. OP zugelassen wird, fllt er ja automatisch bei den anderen 5 unis von den bewerbungslisten weg. Dadurch fllt der Grenzrang bei diesen unis (also bei unserm beispiel jetzt z.B. von 50 auf 51), und der 51te Bewerber der in der ersten Aufstellung noch nicht innerhalb der Zulassungsgrenze lag ist nun auch zugelassen. Jetzt stellt euch das mal in dem Ausma mit ber 44.000 Bewerbern vor und ihr knnt auch vielleicht erklren warum der grenzrang locker mal um 50-100 pltze fallen kann. 

Ich hoffe das Ganze stimmt einigermaen und ich konnte weiterhelfen.  :Smilie:

----------


## i_love_medicus

Sonnenblume - das hilft!

----------


## freak1

> Ich verstehs nicht! Da steht auch Erlangen 1,0. Dann muss ich mit meinen 0,9 doch einen Platz haben?!
> Ansonsten finde ich es weitaus weniger schlimm, als ich befrchtet hatte, aber wir haben tatschlich eine Uni, an der der NC grad unter 1,0 liegt... Kiel!


Ist auch nicht schwer mit 0,5 Bonus  :Big Grin:

----------


## lio

> Also ich hab mich mal nach Bonn erkundigt bei HSS
> Mit 1,4 ohne WS und ohne Dienst bin ich auf Platz 1100 irgendwas, leider hat die Frau meine Frage nach dem Grenzrang nicht verstanden... Hat mir nur gesagt dass unter den 1,3ern gelost wurde.
> Aber bei nur ca. 250 Studienpltzen halte ich es doch fr relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass es noch klappt wenn ich auf ber 1000 bin mit 1,4 oder?


Ich hab meinen Ablehnungsbescheid vom 2. AdH letztes Jahr grad net da, aber ich war letztes Jahr etwa auf Rang 550 bei Grenzrang 420 (falls ich das noch richtig im Kopf hab). Werte vom 1. AdH hab ich nicht, aber es gehen sicherlich noch ein paar 1,3er nach Aachen und Kln, die Listen werden bereinigt (evtl. stehen vor dir noch Leute, die bereits ne Zulassung an einer anderen Uni haben, aber noch nicht aus der Liste gestrichen sind - so genau hat das mit den Rngen noch niemand verstanden  :bhh: ). 
Hast du Dsseldorf/Homburg/ als Backup angegeben?

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Na super, nach gefhlten 1000 Versuchen, bei hochschulstart.de durchzukommen, habe ich endlich jemanden erreicht ... und was sagt mir der Mann am Telefon: "Leider kann ich ihnen gerade keine Auskunft geben, da hochschulstart zur Zeit keinen Zugang zu smtlichen Daten hat. Versuchen sie es lieber morgen nochmal."  :kotzen: 

edit: Hat jemand von euch heute schon Auskunft bekommen?

----------


## sun.flower

Hey Mona Lisa  :Smilie: 

ich hab vorhin gesehn, dass jemand ne festnetznr. von HSS gepostet hat, bei der man anscheinend sofort durchkommt  :Big Grin: 
Die nr. ist 0231/ 1081 - 0

ich habs noch nicht getestet, aber vielleicht hilft's dir ja was.  :Smilie:  Viel Erfolg!

----------


## NoraFiona

> Ich hab meinen Ablehnungsbescheid vom 2. AdH letztes Jahr grad net da, aber ich war letztes Jahr etwa auf Rang 550 bei Grenzrang 420 (falls ich das noch richtig im Kopf hab). Werte vom 1. AdH hab ich nicht, aber es gehen sicherlich noch ein paar 1,3er nach Aachen und Kln, die Listen werden bereinigt (evtl. stehen vor dir noch Leute, die bereits ne Zulassung an einer anderen Uni haben, aber noch nicht aus der Liste gestrichen sind - so genau hat das mit den Rngen noch niemand verstanden ). 
> Hast du Dsseldorf/Homburg/ als Backup angegeben?


Okay danke  :Top: 
Ja hatte Homburg an 4. OP und da auch schon nen Platz. 
Hab auch nochmal ne Mail an HSS geschrieben wegen Granzrang, aber ich mach mich schonmal langsam auf Wohnungssuche in Homburg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hansfritz

> Hey Mona Lisa 
> 
> ich hab vorhin gesehn, dass jemand ne festnetznr. von HSS gepostet hat, bei der man anscheinend sofort durchkommt 
> Die nr. ist 0231/ 1081 - 0
> 
> ich habs noch nicht getestet, aber vielleicht hilft's dir ja was.  Viel Erfolg!


es kommt keiner ran, hab gerade angerufen :Nixweiss: 

naja, aber trotzdem Danke!

Weiss vllt. jemand grenzrang in Ddorf?

----------


## clou9

also mir konnte vorhin keiner ne Auskunft erteilen.. keine Ahnung warum! Da hilft wohl nur abwarten  (mal wieder) :/

----------


## hansfritz

> Ist auch nicht schwer mit 0,5 Bonus


aber schwer 15 punkte zu kriegen

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Hey Mona Lisa 
> 
> ich hab vorhin gesehn, dass jemand ne festnetznr. von HSS gepostet hat, bei der man anscheinend sofort durchkommt 
> Die nr. ist 0231/ 1081 - 0
> 
> ich habs noch nicht getestet, aber vielleicht hilft's dir ja was.  Viel Erfolg!


Danke fr den Tipp ... Ich bin leider erst nach 15:00 Uhr wieder zuhause gewesen, leider zu spt fr heute  :grrrr....:  
Heute frh habe ich ihnen aber eine e-mail geschrieben und die haben sie mich jetzt doch noch beantwortet, es scheint also wieder zu funktionieren.

----------


## Ellili

......

----------


## hansfritz

weiss jemand wie der grenzrang gebildet wird:
hab bis jetzt keine klare definition gefunden:
beispiel: wie kann grenzrang in ddorf 1173 sein, wenn es nur 400 pltze z.V. stehen ?

----------


## Medi2009

> weiss jemand wie der grenzrang gebildet wird:
> hab bis jetzt keine klare definition gefunden:
> beispiel: wie kann grenzrang in ddorf 1173 sein, wenn es nur 400 pltze z.V. stehen ?


wurde schon fters (!) im Forum erklrt ---> Suchfunktion benutzen

----------


## hansfritz

ist auch kein wunder, dass jedes mal diese frage wieder kommt, so wies erklrt wurde :Grinnnss!: 

naja, ich hab inzwischen die foren druchgeguckt inkl. 2009
und a bissl infos gesammelt...
der rangbildung innerhalb einer note (z.B 1,5) geschieht doch bei adh nicht nach punkten, sondern nach "glck" oder ? (ich meine den auswahlverfahren nur nach DN)

----------


## DerSalamander

Ja, genau. Du kriegst da nen Rangplatz zugelost. Die Punktezahl ist da (leider) nicht relevant...

----------


## hansfritz

danke, DerSalamander! wre ich blss in der schule (noch) fleisiger gewesen! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Vivendi

> der rangbildung innerhalb einer note (z.B 1,5) geschieht doch bei adh nicht nach punkten, sondern nach "glck" oder ? (ich meine den auswahlverfahren nur nach DN)


Nur mal kurz interessehalber: Hast du auch eine DN von 1,5? Ich nmlich auch, wir knnen ja mal vergleichen, wenn du magst ...vielleicht kann ich dir dadurch ja ein wenig mehr Hoffnung machen  :hmmm...: 

Ich liege in Ddorf mit 1,5 an Position 1906  :peng: 

Mir ist dieses Verfahren in puncto Ranglistenposition und Grenzrang vllig suspekt und werde es auch tunlichst vermeiden, mich damit nher zu beschftigen!

----------


## hansfritz

@Vivendi 
hi,
leider sieht es so aus, dass in ddorf grenzrang 1173 (DN 1,4) war
ich habe hier in forum von jemanden gelesen, der genau wie du und ich 1,5 hat, der rang aber von16xx hat 
a wenig trost  :Smilie:  fr dich: ich habe 199x
nach dieser (meiner  :Smilie: ) anschtzung sind es mindestens 600 mit 1,5.
die chancen, dass von 600 jemand an andere uni genommen wird, da gewhnlich ddorf nicht auf der 1 op steht, sind nicht besonders gross
trotzdem muss man die hoffnung nicht aufgeben:
es wird auch ss2013 und man kann tms ablegen und und und ...mit 1,5 wird es frher oder spter (besser natrlich frher  :Smilie: )))

----------


## i_love_medicus

Ist euch der Spa am Verrckmachen vergangen?  ::-dance:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Ist euch der Spa am Verrckmachen vergangen?


N, hier ich bin dabei!! Heute in einer Woche sitzen wir vor unserem Telefon und whlen zig tausendmal dieselbe nummer ... bis endlich mal jemand abhebt und uns hoffentlich das gewnschte Ergebnis mitteilt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Pew

Nicht schon am 21. ?

----------


## Mona_Lisa

ja stimmt, sorry war mein Fehler  :Blush:  ich war irgendwie immer auf den 23.9. mit den offiziellen Ergebnissen ... naja dann terrorisieren wie sie eben schon am mittwoch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## i_love_medicus

Ich hasse es. Sollte ich keinen Platz kriegen, ist es ungefhr so, als wenn man drei Monate fr etwas ansteht und dann bekommt man gesagt: Sorry, aber is alle. =(

----------


## elastic

> Ich hasse es. Sollte ich keinen Platz kriegen, ist es ungefhr so, als wenn man drei Monate fr etwas ansteht und dann bekommt man gesagt: Sorry, aber is alle. =(


so werden sich leider 4 von 5 bewerben fhlen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich hasse es. Sollte ich keinen Platz kriegen, ist es ungefhr so, als wenn man drei Monate fr etwas ansteht und dann bekommt man gesagt: Sorry, aber is alle. =(


Wenns nur 3 Monate wren......ich mach das zvs Spielchen schon das 3. Mal mit....es nervt einfach nur....und keine Ende in Sicht

.... ehrlichgesagt verstehe ich nicht wie man das 6 Jahre lang jeden Sommer aushalten kann!

----------


## Ellili

> Wenns nur 3 Monate wren......ich mach das zvs Spielchen schon das 3. Mal mit....es nervt einfach nur....und keine Ende in Sicht
> 
> .... ehrlichgesagt verstehe ich nicht wie man das 6 Jahre lang jeden Sommer aushalten kann!


Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Mir reichen schon diese paar Monate! 
Findet ihr auch die letzten Tage vor den Ergebnissen auch so furchtbar lang?  :Oh nee...:  
Am Montag werden die bei hss noch nix Nheres sagen knnen, oder?

----------


## tony89

Ich denk mal ab Dienstag werden die Auskunft geben knnen

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Ich denk mal ab Dienstag werden die Auskunft geben knnen


Frhestens einen Tag davor....Ich fands damals auch gemein, als meine Absage kam deshalb zitter ich mit euch und drck euch die Daumen

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Mir reichen schon diese paar Monate! 
> Findet ihr auch die letzten Tage vor den Ergebnissen auch so furchtbar lang?  
> Am Montag werden die bei hss noch nix Nheres sagen knnen, oder?


In den letzten 2 Jahren war es eigentlich wenn dann immer am Tag vorher...Ich denke dass man es vor Mittwoch gar nicht probieren braucht...das kostet nur Geld und Nerven!

----------


## elastic

die ergebnisse werden hoffentlich schon am mittwoch auf die server geladen und dann am donnerstag nur noch freigeschalten? dann knnte man mittwoch abend wach bleiben bis 24 uhr ^^

----------


## DerSalamander

Keiner von Hochschulstart ist um 24 Uhr noch im Bro. Ich frag mich, woher das Gercht immer kommt. Man kann immer so gegen 10, halb 11 morgens mit den Bescheiden rechnen...

----------


## elastic

man kann auch elektronisch freischalten, ohne dass jemand am pc sitzt...

----------


## DerSalamander

Das macht aber keiner! Wird im Laufe des Arbeitstages eine HSS-Mitarbeiters hochgeladen ;D

----------


## sun.flower

Kann man ab morgen theoretisch schon die neuen Grenzrnge erfragen?? Oder irgendeine Zahl, die die Hochschulen an HSS weitergegeben haben (z.B. an der uni xy haben 10 leute ihren platz nicht angenommen..)?

Also eben noch nicht die konkreten Ergebnisse, aber vielleicht einen hilfreicheren Hinweis als die letzten Tage..  :Nixweiss:

----------


## sun.flower

achso, mit "morgen" meinte ich heute.. also Montag, falls jemand durch die uhrzeit ins grbeln gert welcher tag denn gemeint ist.. ;P

----------


## Mona_Lisa

noch 2 verdammte Tage ... Arghh!!

----------


## DerSalamander

> Kann man ab morgen theoretisch schon die neuen Grenzrnge erfragen?? Oder irgendeine Zahl, die die Hochschulen an HSS weitergegeben haben (z.B. an der uni xy haben 10 leute ihren platz nicht angenommen..)?
> 
> Also eben noch nicht die konkreten Ergebnisse, aber vielleicht einen hilfreicheren Hinweis als die letzten Tage..


Ich denke, die werden dich so kurz vor Verffentlichung des Endergebnisses mit so was wie 'Daten werden aktualisiert, keine Auskunft mglich' abspeisen.

----------


## Choco92

guten morgen  :Smilie:  ich hab mich in der nacht so bekloppt gemacht, dass ich jetzt mal was fragen muss..
und zwar habe ich Dsseldorf auf 1. OP.
VOr mir sind 27 Leute und Dsseldorf hat ja keine Vorauswahl. 
Werden jetzt in der 2. Stufe des ADH dann auch schon die Pltze vergeben, die nicht angenommen wurden oder wie sieht das aus`?
Hilfe aaaah, ich werde noch verrckt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ellili

> guten morgen  ich hab mich in der nacht so bekloppt gemacht, dass ich jetzt mal was fragen muss..
> und zwar habe ich Dsseldorf auf 1. OP.
> VOr mir sind 27 Leute und Dsseldorf hat ja keine Vorauswahl. 
> Werden jetzt in der 2. Stufe des ADH dann auch schon die Pltze vergeben, die nicht angenommen wurden oder wie sieht das aus`?
> Hilfe aaaah, ich werde noch verrckt


Ja, darum geht es im 2. AdH. Wenn 27 Leute abspringen, bist Du drin.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wenns so luft wie die letzten 2 Jahre dann kann man frhestens am Mittwoch nachmittag was am Telefon erfahren. 
Die Bescheide sind dann Donnerstag so zwischen 9-11 Uhr online. Das merkt man daran, dass man HSS nicht mehr aufrufen kann weil die Homepage gnadenlos berlastet ist.
Wenn Ihr da heute oder morgen anruft kostet das nur Geld, Nerven und Ihr bekommt ganz viele graue Haare, weil euch ein netter HSS Mitarbeiter mitteilt, dass er nix wei und dann die Bescheide am Donnerstag online sind....Wenn er sehr net ist sagt er noch " Rufen Sie doch am Mittwoch kurz vor Feierabend nochmal an, vieleicht wissen wir dann mehr"
..... ist jedes Jahr das gleiche Spiel *g*

----------


## Unkraut

Eigentlich waren die Ergebnisse zum ersten AdH ja schon einen Tag frher online... Warum sollte das diesmal anders sein?

Und apropos niemand ld mitten in der Nacht die Ergebnisse hoch: Bei dem TMS ist genau das passiert. War wirklich tzend, denn der Server ist natrlich direkt abgeschmiert.

Wenn jemand anruft oder mailt, bitte bescheid geben. Also auch, falls die standardantwort (nix zu machen, Ergebnisse liegen noch nicht vor) kommt... Wre nett!

----------


## mum

Eigentlich wollte ich in keinem Forum mehr nachschauen und 'einfach' abwarten bis zum 22.9. - aber es geht nicht. Die Ungeduld hat gesiegt und die vielen Fragen "was ist wenn..."
Ich frage mich stndig ob in Frankfurt wirklich noch 4 Leute abspringen ....
Leider gibt es dazu auch keinerlei Erfahrungsberichte aus den Vorjahren - oder ich habe sie nicht gefunden. 
Noch 2 mal schlafen! Ich drck euch/uns allen die Daumen und freue mich fr jeden der es schafft.

----------


## Choco92

4 leute sollten doch machbar sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Asnaebiss

Hab gerade da angerufen und die mehr oder minder nette Dame hat mir mitgeteilt, dass ich mich morgen Nachmittag nochmal melden soll. ;)

----------


## Choco92

bist du eigentlich direkt durchgekommen? immer, wenn ich angerufen hab, ging der AB los.. bis ich dann bei der hotline fr auslndische bewerber angerufen hab und dann weiterverbunden wurde..

----------


## Asnaebiss

Ja ich bin sofort beim 1. Mal durchgekommen. Neulich wars bei mir aber genauso, wie wenn man bei 9 Live anruft. 
Treffen sie Leitung 1,2,3...oder 1837374 im richtigen Moment, wenn der Hot Button zuschlgt. ;)

----------


## elastic

du meinst morgen nachmittag kann man erfahren, wo man zugelassen ist? (oder auch nicht)

----------


## tony89

ich glaub so ab 13 uhr

e-mails wurden ziemlich schnell beantwortet...

----------


## Choco92

mal von der logik her.. stimmt es, dass bei einer uni, die man als jede op nennen kann (z.b. dsseldorf) mehr pltze frei werden, als bei einer uni, die eine vorauswahl macht ?

und in nem anderen thema hatte ich schon gefragt, ob da eigentlich was dran ist, dass der grenzrang um 10% ansteigt? das hatte man jemand im forum geschrieben und der gute mann bei hss hatte dies auch zu mir am telefon gesagt..

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> ich glaub so ab 13 uhr
> 
> e-mails wurden ziemlich schnell beantwortet...


Na super, dann rufen alle um 13 Uhr an und man hat eigentlich kaum eine Chance bis 15 Uhr durchzukommen ... Das wird lustig werden morgen  :hmmm...:

----------


## tony89

hochschulstart.de

Liebe Wartenden!
Fr sie alle folgende Informationen: So schwer es ihnen auch fllt sich zu gedulden; vor Mittwoch haben wir keine Informationen zum AdH und den Ergebnissen. Die Telefonzeiten der Hotline und die ffnungszeiten der Beratung finden sie hier: "http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=20"
Die mndlichen Ausknfte durch die Kolleginnen und Kollegen sind ohne Gewhr und erfgolgen unter Vorbehalt des ihnen zugehend schriftlichen Bescheides.

----------


## Choco92

ich find, es sollte dann eh jeder die neuen grenzwerte posten  :Smilie:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Das finde ich gut  :Top:  
Ich habe nmlich in den Foren von letztem Jahr fast nichts brauchbares gefunden. Man knnte sich einfach etwas besser orientieren. Wenigstens haben dann die Bewerber nchstes Jahr was davon.

----------


## Choco92

eben, man findet auch einfach nichts darber, wie sich die grenzwerte innerhalb der beiden stufen verndert haben.. aber ein mitarbeiter von hss meinte am telefon zu mir, dass man erfahrungsgem von 10% des grenzwertes sprechen kann..

----------


## Ellili

Ich habe es nur schwer herausgefunden, dass z.B. letztes Jahr in HD nur eine Person abgesprungen ist. In Freiburg waren es, glaub ich, ca. 40 Personen. Das wrde die Theorie von 10% in etwa besttigen.

So 'ne bersicht von 1. und 2. AdH fide ich auch gut. Es ist bestimmt auch interessant zu sehen, wie sich das Ganze etnwickelt. Wenn ich was wei, poste ich es hier gleich.  :Top:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

10% knnten schon hinkommen und wenn das der Mitarbeiter sagt, dann wirds schon in etwa stimmen. Da ja bei Unis mit OP 1-6 die Grenzwerte immer hher sind als bei OP 1 Unis, fallen auch automatisch mehr Leute raus (normalerweise rcken also bei diesen Unis immer mehr nach, was ja auch logisch ist ^^)

----------


## Choco92

Grenzrang Dsseldorf war ja 1173. vor mir liegen 27 leute.. 
wie wahrscheinlich ist es denn dann ?
wenn die theorie stimmt mit 10%, msste der neue Grenzrang ja ungefhr bei um die 1290 liegen ?

----------


## i_love_medicus

10 % wre ... SUPER!

----------


## clou9

ich will ergebnisse !!!

----------


## Choco92

DITOOOOOO 

ICH WERD NOCH VERRCKT!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich will auch!! Ich will mich vor allem mal um eine Wohnung kmmern. In zwei Stdten parallel suchen ist gerade sooo tzend  :kotzen:

----------


## Ellili

Ich suche in drei Stdten parallel!!! Ich kann diese Ungewissheit nicht mehr ertragen! Ich will auch die Ergebnisse!!!

----------


## i_love_medicus

Ich suche erst, wenn ich wei, wo. Wenn ich nichts bekomme, wohne ich vor der Uni - in meinem Wohnmobil. =)

----------


## Asnaebiss

Vielleicht ist unter irgendeiner Brcke ja auch noch was frei. Aber auch nur vielleicht!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tony89

hochschulstart.de 
Die Bescheide sind aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach am Mittwoch im Netz. Eine genaue Uhrzeit knnen wir allerdings nicht sagen.

----------


## elastic

> hochschulstart.de 
> Die Bescheide sind aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach am Mittwoch im Netz. Eine genaue Uhrzeit knnen wir allerdings nicht sagen.


na das ist mal ne gute nachricht  :Smilie:

----------


## Latlab

> hochschulstart.de 
> Die Bescheide sind aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach am Mittwoch im Netz. Eine genaue Uhrzeit knnen wir allerdings nicht sagen.


das glaube ich nicht. immerhin sprechen wir hier von einer Behrde

----------


## tony89

Die Info ist aber direkt von hochschulstart.de

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich habe es auch gerade auf der Facebook Seite von hochschulstart.de gelesen. Das wre wirklich top  :Top:

----------


## Latlab

> Ich habe es auch gerade auf der Facebook Seite von hochschulstart.de gelesen. Das wre wirklich top


na das ist doch wirklich mal ne berraschung! Ich strube mich irgendwie ein wenig hochschulstart auf FB zu "liken" xD

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> na das ist doch wirklich mal ne berraschung! Ich strube mich irgendwie ein wenig hochschulstart auf FB zu "liken" xD


Hab ich auch nicht  :hmmm...: . Ich traue der ganzen Sache noch nicht wirklich ...

----------


## tony89

NEINNNNNNN!!!!!!! AHHHHHH

hochschulstart.de
KOMMANDO ZURCK!
Im Eifer des Gefechts sind mir Datum und Wochentag durcheinander geraten. Die Bescheide sind leider nicht am Mittwoch im Netz, sondern erst - wie in allen Terminplnen (http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=383) auch verkndet - am Donnerstag, dem 22. September 2011.
Asche auf mein Haupt und Balsam auf Eure zitternden Seelen. Ich bitte um Nachsicht.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Hab ich auch nicht . Ich traue der ganzen Sache noch nicht wirklich ...


sry  :Frown: 

"hochschulstart.de KOMMANDO ZURCK!
 Im Eifer des Gefechts sind mir Datum und Wochentag durcheinander  geraten. Die Bescheide sind leider nicht am Mittwoch im Netz, sondern  erst - wie in allen Terminplnen (http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=383) auch verkndet - am Donnerstag, dem 22. September 2011.
 Asche auf mein Haupt und Balsam auf Eure zitternden Seelen. Ich bitte um Nachsicht."

EDIT: Da war jemand schneller.......aber morgen drfte es Auskunft schon mndlich geben

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Na dann hatte ich ja doch recht, dass ich das ganze nicht geglaubt habe.

----------


## Choco92

ruft ihr morgen direkt an ?
oder schickt ihr ne mail?

----------


## tony89

> ruft ihr morgen direkt an ?
> oder schickt ihr ne mail?


ich werde paar mal versuchen durch zu kommen...und dann eine mail schicken, aber weiter anrufen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ellili

Boaah, ich habe auch schon angefangen, mich zu freuen! Jetzt bin ich enttuscht... 
Am liebsten wrde ich bis Donnertstag durchschlafen, dann vergeht die Zeit wenigstens schneller... :grrrr....: 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort anrufen - die antworten so langsam auf die Emails.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> ruft ihr morgen direkt an ?
> oder schickt ihr ne mail?


Beides  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## clou9

also ich versteh nicht wie die morgen schon Auskunft geben knnen, aber es dann gleichzeitig nicht mglich ist, die Bescheide ebenfalls online zu stellen..

----------


## elastic

> also ich versteh nicht wie die morgen schon Auskunft geben knnen, aber es dann gleichzeitig nicht mglich ist, die Bescheide ebenfalls online zu stellen..


das eine ist rechtlich nicht bindend.

----------


## Choco92

ich bin grade total durcheinander..

ist es noch mglich, eine zusage fr die 1. op (dsseldorf) zu bekommen oder konnt eman im 2. adh jetz nu rnoch ne zusagen fr 2.-6. op bekommen?

----------


## Ellili

Haben die bei hss schon morgen frh die Ergebnisse parat?

----------


## Ellili

> ich bin grade total durcheinander..
> 
> ist es noch mglich, eine zusage fr die 1. op (dsseldorf) zu bekommen oder konnt eman im 2. adh jetz nu rnoch ne zusagen fr 2.-6. op bekommen?


Es ist noch mglich, die Zusage fr die 1.OP zu bekommen. Deswegen mussten wir warten, falls jemand da noch abspringen sollte.

----------


## Choco92

aber dazu bekommt man morgen auch schon bescheid oder?

----------


## Ellili

> aber dazu bekommt man morgen auch schon bescheid oder?


Man kann da anrufen, aber online ist es erst am Donnerstag. Oder was wolltest Du genau wissen?

----------


## lola-silvester

Hi zusammen,
ist denn jemand in Tbingen zugelassen? Ich ja!  :Grinnnss!:  Suche knftige Kommilitonen!

----------


## Choco92

also ob man jetz dann schon "Nachrcken" konnte, fr die jenigen, die nach dem 1. adh den platz nich angenommen haben oder ob diese pltze erst im nrv vergeben werden.. aber du hasts ja jetzt beantwortet =) danke  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Meistens ist es so, dass die Ausknfte per Telefon immer so gegen Mittag - Nachmittag da sind. Es werden jetzt alle Zulassungen verteilt d.h. von OP 2-6, aber auch von OP 1 die du davor evt. nicht hattest. Es knnen ja von 1. ADH bis jetzt welche von deiner OP 1 abgesprungen sein, so dass du nachgerckt bist und du bekommst immer automatisch an deiner hheren OP eine Zulassung

----------


## T-happy

Manche 1. OPS haben aber auch schon vollstndige Absagen verschickt.
Mittlerweile wrde ich am liebsten wenn ich nochmal whlen knnte meine 3. OP der 2. OP bevorzugen, aber da zu ist es jetzt leider viel zu spt. Das wre ja perfekt wenn man sagen knnte "Ich nehme doch die 3"

----------


## Choco92

Ok logisch;) 


Heute gehts loooos:/  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ellili

So geht's mir auch. Ich bin bereit meine ersten OPs gegen die dritte zu tauschen... Aber dann gbe es noch mehr Chaos, wenn das ginge. Man knnte das AdH berhaupt nicht mehr vernnftig durchfhren. Ja, ja, man kann nicht alles haben... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Yumi

Huhu Leute, hatte grad mal angerufen und die haben noch keinen aktuelleren Stand als am 1. September. Erst heute Mittag wird man vielleicht mehr wissen, wurde mir gesagt. 

Ich hab schon jetzt das Gefhl, dass das heute ein laaaanger Tag wird,....

----------


## Ellili

> Huhu Leute, hatte grad mal angerufen und die haben noch keinen aktuelleren Stand als am 1. September. Erst heute Mittag wird man vielleicht mehr wissen, wurde mir gesagt. 
> 
> Ich hab schon jetzt das Gefhl, dass das heute ein laaaanger Tag wird,....


Jaaaaaaa, sehr lang... Ich wollte eigentlich heute bis 12 Uhr schlafen, damit die Zeit schneller vergeht, aber es ging nicht... :hmmm...: 

Ich wnsche Euch noch viel Glck und Geduld!

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Huhu Leute, hatte grad mal angerufen und die haben noch keinen aktuelleren Stand als am 1. September. Erst heute Mittag wird man vielleicht mehr wissen, wurde mir gesagt. 
> 
> Ich hab schon jetzt das Gefhl, dass das heute ein laaaanger Tag wird,....


ahh, danke fr die Info. Also mssen wir uns noch etwas gedulden ...

----------


## Yumi

Ja dieses Warten macht einen ganz scheckig,...
Wie verbringt ihr denn den Groen Tag des Wartens so? Ich werde mich jetzt mal zwingen was zu essen... :Kaffee:

----------


## Ellili

> Ja dieses Warten macht einen ganz scheckig,...
> Wie verbringt ihr denn den Groen Tag des Wartens so? Ich werde mich jetzt mal zwingen was zu essen...


Ich habe gerade auch ans Frhstck gedacht  :Grinnnss!:  und dann ein Ablenkungsmanver - ein spannender Krimi.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Cenna

Ich wollte auch an meinem Buch weiterlesen... aber ich bin zuuuuu aufgeregt... andauernd schweifen meine Gedanken ab :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :bhh:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Die hochschulstar.de Seite auf facebook hlt einen immer auf dem laufenden. Wenn die Ergebnisse vorliegen werden sie es posten ... hoffentlich^^

----------


## Vivendi

...jetzt haben sie mich ERWISCHT  :Grinnnss!: 

Alles wird gut  :Blush:

----------


## Pew

Der Computer rechnet und rechnet.. is klar.  :grrrr....:

----------


## Choco92

ich hoffe nur, dass man auch wirklich HEUTE noch was hrt..-.-

----------


## Asnaebiss

Keep waiting...jetzt erst mal laufen gehen, da ist es egal ob die Gedanken abschweifen, man muss ja eh nur seine Beine bewegen. ;)

----------


## i_love_medicus

Also kann man um 14:00 Uhr mit den Ergebnissen rechnen? Auf facebook? Verrckte Welt. Jetzt bewirbt man sich schon ber facebook!!! 

Ach, ich liebe euch alle und drcke mehr Daumen als mir gewachsen sind. 

Peace!

----------


## Ellili

> Also kann man um 14:00 Uhr mit den Ergebnissen rechnen? Auf facebook? Verrckte Welt. Jetzt bewirbt man sich schon ber facebook!!! 
> 
> Ach, ich liebe euch alle und drcke mehr Daumen als mir gewachsen sind. 
> 
> Peace!


Ich glaube eigentlich, dass die Ergebnisse schon frher da sein werden. Gestern hie es ab 13 Uhr. Auf fb sagen die uns bescheid, ob wir schon anrufen knnen, obwohl ich das eh nicht so ganz glaube.

----------


## Choco92

falls jemand was neues wei, bescheid sagen  :Smilie: 

wie lange hat die hotline heute nochmal offen? bis 18 uhr, wa?

----------


## tony89

> falls jemand was neues wei, bescheid sagen 
> 
> wie lange hat die hotline heute nochmal offen? bis 18 uhr, wa?


Also heute bis 15:00 Uhr.

Unsere telefonische Bewerberberatung steht Ihnen Donnerstag, den 22.09.2011 und Freitag, den 23.09.2011 jeweils von 09.00 - 18.00 Uhr zur Verfgung.

----------


## Choco92

ok, pardon, ich dachte bis 18 uhr, aber wohl doch nur bis 15, na klaaaasse...  :Big Grin:  

irgendwie tun mir die leute bei hss aber auch schon leid.. ich will gar nich wissen, wie viele leute da heute anrufen, mailen, etc.

----------


## Choco92

besteht denn berhaupt noch die chance, dass man heute was erfhrt?;D

----------


## Yumi

Also eine Chance fr heute besteht allemal  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich werde um 1 Uhr mal anrufen und sag euch natrlich gleich Bescheid wenn ich dann mal durchgekommen bin  :hmmm...:

----------


## mediman404

Also ich hab gerade angerufen, bis jetzt ist noch nichts da  :grrrr....:

----------


## Pew

Bin in Mannheim dabei!  :Grinnnss!:  Zu den Grenzrngen konnte man mir noch nix sagen.. nur, dass mein Rang in Mainz 236 war. Schade..

----------


## Ellili

> Bin in Mannheim dabei!  Zu den Grenzrngen konnte man mir noch nix sagen.. nur, dass mein Rang in Mainz 236 war. Schade..


Sind das schon die neuen Ergebnisse?

----------


## Pew

> Sind das schon die neuen Ergebnisse?


Jo! :peng:

----------


## i_love_medicus

Gratulation, Pew. Aber noch einmal langsam: Du hast angerufen und man hat dir gesagt: JadubistinMannheimdrin?

----------


## i_love_medicus

Cool!

----------


## Ellili

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ich rufe da jetzt auch an!

----------


## Choco92

hilfe, ich bin aufgeregt!

also, sind die ergebnisse echt da? :Big Grin:

----------


## Choco92

ich komm berhaupt nicht durch -.-

----------


## Asnaebiss

Geht nicht nur dir so...

----------


## Ellili

> ich komm berhaupt nicht durch -.-


ich auch nicht... ist normal, dass jetzt alle anrufen und ihren Bescheid haben wollen...

----------


## mathematicus

So viel Angst vor einem Anruf bei HSS hatte ich noch nie.. D:

----------


## Asnaebiss

hochschulstart.de, treffen sie Leitung 1,2,3...oder 192723 im richtigen Moment, wenn der Hot Button zuschlgt. Nur 9 Cent pro Anruf... einfach ne Warteschlange einzurichten, da wrde man ja evtl. nicht so viel verdienen....

----------


## Choco92

find ich auch.. mir wrde es nich so viel ausmachen, in ner warteschleife zu hngen, wie andauernd abgewrgt zu werden

----------


## Mik1991

ich hab gerade einfach ne mail geschrieben, die haben innerhalb von 10 minuten geantwortet...

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich kanns nicht glauben, aber ich bin doch noch in Freiburg drin!!! Ich freue mich gerade so unglaublich  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  Fr alle, die auch noch auf Freiburg hoffen, ich bin 35 Pltze nachgerckt (meinen genauen Rangplatz kann ich leider nicht sagen ...). 
Mein Gott, ich hatte ja so Glck, dass ich gleich duchgekommen bin!

----------


## Asnaebiss

> Mein Gott, ich hatte ja so Glck, dass ich gleich duchgekommen bin!


Du machst dir gerade keine Freunde.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ellili

Ich habe denen auch eine Mail geschickt und gleich eine Antwort bekommen!

Hallo MonaLisa! Ich bin auch in Freiburg dabei!!!

----------


## Asnaebiss

Ja Leute hab denen auch ne Mail geschickt und es hat nur 5 Minuten gebraucht bis ich ne Antwort bekommen habe!  :Smilie:  Es wird Frankfurt yay!

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Ich habe denen auch eine Mail geschickt und gleich eine Antwort bekommen!
> 
> Hallo MonaLisa! Ich bin auch in Freiburg dabei!!!


Wie cool!! Ich freue mich so :Grinnnss!:  Jetzt gilt es nur noch eine Wohnung finden und dann gehts los!

----------


## Zrkh

E-Mail geht erschreckend schnell, hat exakt 1min 43sec gedauert Oo
Charite ich komme  :Big Grin:

----------


## mathematicus

Den Anruf htte ich mir sparen knnen, habe keinen Platz erhalten  :Frown:  Glckwunsch an alle, die mehr Glck hatten als ich!  :Smilie:

----------


## DerSalamander

> Den Anruf htte ich mir sparen knnen, habe keinen Platz erhalten  Glckwunsch an alle, die mehr Glck hatten als ich!


Nicht den Kopf hngen lassen. Es gibt noch das NRV. Ich bin letztes Jahr auch noch nachgerckt in letzter Minute, obwohl ich schon gar nicht mehr damit gerechnet hab. Nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben!

An alle anderen: Meinen herzlichsten Glckwunsch! Tolles Gefhl, nicht wahr?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Choco92

ouuu yeeeesss, zusage fr dsseldorf.

bin 27 rnge gerutscht.

die freude ist aber noch leicht gedmpft, eben wegen diesem "die zusage ist unverbindlich"

----------


## Pew

Leute, schreibt ne Mail! Das geht echt schnell, habs aus Unsicherheit nochmal probiert. Nach ca. 3mins gabs ne Antwort!

----------


## ninakeks

Habs vor ner Stunde gemacht, noch keine Antwort darauf. Habe deswegen angerufen, bin in Erlangen drin  :Smilie:

----------


## i_love_medicus

Besonders hasse ich das hoffnungsvolle Klicken nach der Ansage!!!

----------


## i_love_medicus

Gerade eben hat eine auf facebook geschrieben, sie hatte im 1. AdH einen Grenzrang von 479. Ich hatte 430 bei derselben Uni. Heit das ich bin drin???

----------


## Cenna

Muss man seine reg nummer mitangeben in der email?

wei jmd. was von gieen? Ich komm nicht durch

----------


## DerSalamander

> Gerade eben hat eine auf facebook geschrieben, sie hatte im 1. AdH einen Grenzrang von 479. Ich hatte 430 bei derselben Uni. Heit das ich bin drin???


Jo, das wrde das heien!

----------


## Yumi

Oooohh mein Gott!! Ich bin in Gieen angenommen worden!!! Ich kann es echt noch gar nicht fassen!!! 

Ich freu mich so fr alles die es mit mir geschafft haben!  :Grinnnss!: 
Jetzt hat sich alles gelohnt!

----------


## robrunner

> Muss man seine reg nummer mitangeben in der email?
> 
> wei jmd. was von gieen? Ich komm nicht durch


Ja muss man, denke ich.
Bin mit 642 Punkten in Gieen. :Top:

----------


## i_love_medicus

> Jo, das wrde das heien!


Fhl dich geksst! Leider bin ich immer noch nicht durch gekommen und ne Mail bleibt auch aus. =(

----------


## Yesenia

Ich bin echt ein bisschen sauer auf die Leute von HSS... ich hab denen heute morgen eine Mail geschrieben, konnte nicht mehr warten... als ich mittag nach Hause kam, hatte ich auch eine Antwort, dass noch keine Ergebnisse vorliegen, auer halt meine Zulassung fr Ddorf vom 1.AdH. Dann hab ich denen gerade eben noch eine Mail geschrieben, weil viele hier jetzt ihre Ergebnisse kriegen... aber es lautet: 

"Unter Vorbehalt:
es wird ein Zulassungsbescheid fr Dsseldorf ergehen. Nhere Informationen entnehmen Sie bitte dem Bescheid, der am 22.09. auf dem Postweg ergeht, den Sie zu dem Termin auch mit Ihren Zugangsdaten unter Daisy im Internet einsehen knnen."

 :grrrr....:  heit das jetzt, dass ich in Bonn (OP2) nicht angenommen bin, oder muss ich mich bis morgen gedulden?

----------


## Cenna

hey yumi weit du wie viele punkte man brauchte

----------


## Asnaebiss

> heit das jetzt, dass ich in Bonn (OP2) nicht angenommen bin, oder muss ich mich bis morgen gedulden?


Das heit das du in Dsseldorf deine endgltige Zulassung bekommst.

----------


## DerSalamander

> Fhl dich geksst! Leider bin ich immer noch nicht durch gekommen und ne Mail bleibt auch aus. =(


Gerne ;D
Aber da die Grenzrnge zwischen 1. und 2. ADH nicht mehr neu gemischt werden und sofern der Jemand da die Wahrheit gesagt hat, dann darf ich dich zu nem Studienplatz beglckwunschen  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_love_medicus

> Gerne ;D
> Aber da die Grenzrnge zwischen 1. und 2. ADH nicht mehr neu gemischt werden und sofern der Jemand da die Wahrheit gesagt hat, dann darf ich dich zu nem Studienplatz beglckwunschen


Danke Dir! Ich brauch Gewissheit, aber ich glaube, die haben schon Feierabend!!!!

----------


## i_love_medicus

ICH HABE IHN!!!!!! 

Halle, mit 1,4 Grenzrang 430!!!

FREU MICH FR ALLE; DIE DRIN SIND

ICH HABE ES PUNKT 15 UHR ERFAHREN!!!!

----------


## Samir_21

Glckwunsch an alle :Grinnnss!: 
Hab es leider mit 1,4 nirgendwo geschafft. Voll deprimierend :grrrr....:

----------


## Choco92

sowas find ich mega *******.. wahrscheinlich noch n gutes 1,4, aber nein, das los entscheidet ja -.-

----------


## Samir_21

Jaa, da gibt man sich soviel mhe um ein gutes abi zu machen und wird gnadenlos enttuscht :grrrr....:  Selbst mit dem bonus in kiel hat es nicht geklappt..... Hab leider auch keinen plan b

----------


## Melina93

> Jaa, da gibt man sich soviel mhe um ein gutes abi zu machen und wird gnadenlos enttuscht Selbst mit dem bonus in kiel hat es nicht geklappt..... Hab leider auch keinen plan b


Wenn du den TMS machst?

----------


## Zrkh

> Wenn du den TMS machst?


Oder im SS! Mit 1,4 sollte schon ein Platz drin sein

----------


## Samir_21

Den TMS werde ich nchstes Jahr auch machen. Dachte nur, dass es dieses Jahr schon irgendwo klappen wird. Vllt habe ich mir auch die falschen unis ausgesucht.

----------


## Samir_21

Wird es im SS nicht auch ziemlich eng mit 1,4??

----------


## Melina93

Mit 1,4 wird es wohl im SoSe auch eng, aber versuchen kannst du es ja. Der TMS wre eine gute Option, vorallem weil du mit 1,4 nicht mal den bombastischsten TMS haben musst. Eventuell wre Hamburg mit dem HamNat noch eine Option. Mit 1,4 msstest du eingeladen werden. Lass den Kopf nicht hngen, mit 1,4 wird das schon klappen.

----------


## Samir_21

Danke fr die aufmunternden worte :Smilie:  
Ich werde es einfach mal zum SS versuchen, ne andere wahl habe ich ja nicht.

----------


## tony89

Habs mit 1,3 leider nicht geschafft  :grrrr....: /

----------


## Melina93

> Habs mit 1,3 leider nicht geschafft /


Wo hast du dich denn beworben?

----------


## Unkraut

Habe mit 1,6 einen Platz bekommen!  :Grinnnss!:  Freue mich tierisch!!!

Bei mir hats bers Auswahlgesprch funktioniert, aber ich htte auch durch TMS und Naturwissenschaften einen Platz gekriegt. Also gebt nicht auf, selbst mit so einem "schlechten" Abi kann man noch Medizinstudent werden!

----------


## tony89

> Wo hast du dich denn beworben?


Dresden
Jena
Wrzburg
Nrnberg
Regensburg
Gieen

----------


## clou9

also ich hab denen heut morgen ne Mail geschrieben und da haben die mir gesagt, sie htten noch keine Ergebnisse  :Frown:  Muss ich wohl noch warten... :Wand:

----------


## Melina93

> Dresden
> Jena
> Wrzburg
> Nrnberg
> Regensburg
> Gieen


Dresden hat nicht geklappt?Das wre ja schade, da sind ja welche mit deutlich "schlechteren" Schnitten reingekommen. Bei Jena udn Gieen ist die Punktzahl relavant- welche hast du? Regensburg wird knapp und Erlangen wird wohl nicht klappen ohne TMS und 1,3.
ZU Not probierst du es einfach im SoSe  :Top:

----------


## tony89

> Dresden hat nicht geklappt?Das wre ja schade, da sind ja welche mit deutlich "schlechteren" Schnitten reingekommen. Bei Jena udn Gieen ist die Punktzahl relavant- welche hast du? Regensburg wird knapp und Erlangen wird wohl nicht klappen ohne TMS und 1,3.
> ZU Not probierst du es einfach im SoSe


Gieen sind es 613
Jena 789

----------


## ShenMe

Das soll der Stand nach dem 2. AdH sein, dass sich aber rein gar nichts mehr getan hat, verwundert mich dann doch stark. Irgentwie hab ichs gefhl, dass sin die Werte von der ersten Runde mit falschem Datum  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## sun.flower

> Gieen sind es 613
> Jena 789


Aber dann hast du doch mindestens einen Platz in Jena!? Da ist die grenze bei 757!!
Schau doch hier mal: http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...WS_2011_12.pdf

----------


## tony89

> Aber dann hast du doch mindestens einen Platz in Jena!? Da ist die grenze bei 757!!
> Schau doch hier mal: http://www.hochschulstart.de/fileadm...WS_2011_12.pdf


sorry....hab eine falsche zahl geschrieben, waren "nur" 742 in Jena

----------


## elastic

wow mannheim macht heidelberg konkurrenz.

----------


## sun.flower

> sorry....hab eine falsche zahl geschrieben, waren "nur" 742 in Jena


bist du dir sicher?  :hmmm...:  Hab am anfang auch die hlfte der mathepunktzahl genommen, aber die lsst man stehen! Das wird hufig bersehen^^ Und ich hab ein schlechteres abitur als du und 753 punkte in jena.. Vielleicht klappt's ja doch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tony89

> bist du dir sicher?  Hab am anfang auch die hlfte der mathepunktzahl genommen, aber die lsst man stehen! Das wird hufig bersehen^^ Und ich hab ein schlechteres abitur als du und 753 punkte in jena.. Vielleicht klappt's ja doch!


Abipunktzahl:770 (Grundlage 900) -> umgerechnet 719

Deutsch GK: (11+11+11+13+12)/5= 11,6
Mathe GK:    (12+11+13+11+10)/5= 11,4

719+11,6+11,4= 742 Punkte

P.S. und hab ja auch die Abssage von ZVS
und die offiziele Grenze liegt ja bei 757

----------


## Yumi

@ Cenna

Wei nicht ob dir das jetzt noch was bringt, aber ich bin mit 642,5 Punkten genommen worden.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> also ich hab denen heut morgen ne Mail geschrieben und da haben die mir gesagt, sie htten noch keine Ergebnisse  Muss ich wohl noch warten...


Warst du nicht so ca. 30 Pltze hinter dem Grenzrang in Freiburg? Also bei mir hat es mit 36 Pltzen geklappt. Dann msstest du eigentlich auch drin sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Wow, da hat sich ja rein durchschnittstechnisch ( ich finde gerade kein sthetischeres Wort :Grinnnss!:  im 2. AdH kaum verndert. Vorallem Kiel hat mich berrascht- das ist tatschlich bei 0,9 geblieben. Aber gut, das ist ja auch ein Indiz dafr, dass sich sehr viele mit den gleichen Durchschnitten beworben haben...aber das kleine Bisschen Hoffnung meinerseits hat sich nun auch in Luft aufgelst ::-oopss: 
Ich habe Schiss vor den Auswahlgrenzen nchstes Jahr...aaaaarggggh :kotzen:

----------


## clou9

> Warst du nicht so ca. 30 Pltze hinter dem Grenzrang in Freiburg? Also bei mir hat es mit 36 Pltzen geklappt. Dann msstest du eigentlich auch drin sein


jo ich warte zurzeit auf den Bescheid aus Freiburg.. wre cool wenn das klappt  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## ShenMe

> Wow, da hat sich ja rein durchschnittstechnisch ( ich finde gerade kein sthetischeres Wort im 2. AdH kaum verndert. Vorallem Kiel hat mich berrascht- das ist tatschlich bei 0,9 geblieben. Aber gut, das ist ja auch ein Indiz dafr, dass sich sehr viele mit den gleichen Durchschnitten beworben haben...aber das kleine Bisschen Hoffnung meinerseits hat sich nun auch in Luft aufgelst
> Ich habe Schiss vor den Auswahlgrenzen nchstes Jahr...aaaaarggggh


Es hat sich gar nichts verndert, deswegen zweifel ich auch so an den Werten. Normal waren bisher meist Vernderngen von ~+0,1 . Mal schaun was der morgige Tag bringt

----------


## Melina93

> Es hat sich gar nichts verndert, deswegen zweifel ich auch so an den Werten. Normal waren bisher meist Vernderngen von ~+0,1 . Mal schaun was der morgige Tag bringt


Hoffentlich hast du recht.

----------


## Samir_21

> Es hat sich gar nichts verndert, deswegen zweifel ich auch so an den Werten. Normal waren bisher meist Vernderngen von ~+0,1 . Mal schaun was der morgige Tag bringt


Denkst du morgen siehts anders aus? Wird sich bestimmt nix ndern.

----------


## neli

ab wie viel uhr gibts denn die ergebnisse? wei das jemand?

----------


## endzeit

Was meint ihr um wie viel uhr alles online ist?

----------


## elastic

vormittags laut HSS

----------


## NoraFiona

> Es hat sich gar nichts verndert, deswegen zweifel ich auch so an den Werten. Normal waren bisher meist Vernderngen von ~+0,1 . Mal schaun was der morgige Tag bringt


Doch Jena z.B. hat sich verndert.
Letztes WS gings brigens nur an 2 Unis -0,1 sonst bliebs auch berall gleich

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> vormittags laut HSS


Zwischen 9-11 Uhr. Glckwunsch an alle. Kommt noch jemand nach Erlangen? ::-oopss:  :Knuddel:

----------


## ninakeks

Falls sich das "noch" nicht auf mich bezieht, dann ich  :Smilie:  Damit steht auch unser Treffen endgltig!

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Falls sich das "noch" nicht auf mich bezieht, dann ich  Damit steht auch unser Treffen endgltig!


Das hrt sich gut an  ::-stud:

----------


## elastic

es wird spannend  ::-oopss:

----------


## Kensington

So, heute auf ein letztes Mal fr dieses Jahr. Wnsche euch allen viel Glck  :Smilie:

----------


## zerginhio

oh mann is das spannend.... wollt extra lang schlafen :Smilie:  jetzt knnt es gleich jeden moment soweit sein ::-oopss:

----------


## Lechs

Wann ist es den endlich so weit kann es kaum noch aushalten  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Yesenia

ich hab grad meinen Bescheid bekommen  :Smilie:  Hab jetzt endgltig den Platz in Dsseldorf, und Bonn Absage  :Frown:  Naja hauptsache ich habe einen Studienplatz und Wohnheim ist eh schon lngst sicher  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ellili

Ich habe schon meine Bescheide  :Smilie:

----------


## zerginhio

mannheim ich komme :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich hab meinen Bescheid auch  :Grinnnss!:  Was fr ein geiles Gefhl!! Freeeiiibuurg

----------


## clou9

ich auch! auf nach freiburg  ::-dance:

----------


## elastic

auf facebook ist aus der HSS seite eine tauschbrse geworden xD

----------


## fallenangel30487

AAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Komischweise mach ich mich jetzt schon fr SS verrckt! ....und das obwohl es erst Ende Oktober ist...

Wer bewirbt sich noch frs SS in Mainz? Welche gewichtete DN habt Ihr?

----------


## Anoulie

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hervor! Hab mich schon frs SoSe beworben, und zwar Mnster, Mainz, Kln, Gieen, Erlangen und Wrzburg (in der Reihenfolge). DN ist 1,3, ohne TMS.

*hibbelhibbelhibbel*

----------


## Kackbratze

7 Monate vorher schon so am Rande des Wahnsinns/Nervenzusammenbruchs/ErhhtemKalorienverbrauchdurchDauerhibbeln.
Ist das so sinnvoll? Kann man nicht die Wartezeit mit anderen Dingen verbingen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> 7 Monate vorher schon so am Rande des Wahnsinns/Nervenzusammenbruchs/ErhhtemKalorienverbrauchdurchDauerhibbeln.
> Ist das so sinnvoll? Kann man nicht die Wartezeit mit anderen Dingen verbingen?


Warum denn 7 Monate....geht ja um SS 12 und sind noch 2 Monate bis die Ergebnisse da sind...Am 6.3.12 gibts die Ergebnisse in der 1. Stufe des ADH OMG!!!
@ Anoulie
Ich bin in Mainz auch mit 1,3 am Start ( + 5 WS + Dienst) Ich hoffe so dass es reicht!

----------


## Blanc

Ah 2 Monate..ich setz auf die Wartezeit und da sinds nur noch 32 Tage hui

----------


## Kackbratze

Sorry, verrechnet. Da sieht man mal, wie weit ich davon schon entfernt bin.

Aber auch 2 Monate kann man Anders verbringen, wenn sowieso klar ist, dass man in der Zeit nix tun kann, ausser zu warten.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Sorry, verrechnet. Da sieht man mal, wie weit ich davon schon entfernt bin.
> 
> Aber auch 2 Monate kann man Anders verbringen, wenn sowieso klar ist, dass man in der Zeit nix tun kann, ausser zu warten.


Ich arbeite ja *g* fr verrckt machen ist da nicht so sonderlich viel Zeit...aber so langsam fngt die Zeit an in der wieder stndig jemand fragt: " Und`? Gibts schon was neues von der Uni?" Das nervt!!!!

----------


## Kackbratze

Also ist das so wie mit Heiraten, Kinderbekommen, etc.
Irgendwer Aussenstehendes nervt immer.

----------


## hansfritz

ist ja hier witzig   :Jump:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> ist ja hier witzig


...das wird in den nchsten Wochen noch viel witziger *g*

----------


## hansfritz

hab ich was verpasst?
mit solcher einstellung ins medizinstudium?
man braucht eher ausdauer  :Cool:

----------


## Blanc

Ausdauer...heh nach 6 Jahren zu sagen ich htte keine Ausdauer^^;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich warte auch schon ein bisschen.... omg wenn ich mein Abi vor der Ausbildung gemacht htte, htt ich auch schon fast die Wartesemester voll...so ein sch***
72 Tage bis ADH Stufe 2!

----------


## Kensington

Fallen, ich wnsche dir viel Glck ::-stud:

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich warte auch schon ein bisschen.... omg wenn ich mein Abi vor der Ausbildung gemacht htte, htt ich auch schon fast die Wartesemester voll...so ein sch***
> 72 Tage bis ADH Stufe 2!


Gibt es nicht eine Regelung, mit der man sich die Ausbildung vor dem Abi als Wartezeit anrechnen lassen kann? Oder wurde das abgeschafft? (Wrde mich nur mal interessieren ;))

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Gibt es nicht eine Regelung, mit der man sich die Ausbildung vor dem Abi als Wartezeit anrechnen lassen kann? Oder wurde das abgeschafft? (Wrde mich nur mal interessieren ;))


Das gab es mal, wurde aber ich glaube 2003 oder abgeschafft...leider...
@ Kensington..Danke

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

wurde 2007 abgeschafft. ich hab noch 2006 abi am abendgym gemacht und bekomme 2 WS geschenkt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> wurde 2007 abgeschafft. ich hab noch 2006 abi am abendgym gemacht und bekomme 2 WS geschenkt.



Ah ok... Ich habe meine Ausbildung 2007 abgeschlossen und erst 2009 Abi gemacht. Daher zhlt das bei mir leider nicht mehr...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

echt doof, aber dafr hast du ja ne ausbildung die angerechnet wird  :Grinnnss!:  ich nicht und somit muss ich dumm warten  :grrrr....:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> echt doof, aber dafr hast du ja ne ausbildung die angerechnet wird  ich nicht und somit muss ich dumm warten


Naja ich muss trotz Ausbildung warten...bin aus diversen Grnden in meiner Uni Wahl sehr eingeschrnkt...ich kann dir gar nicht sagen wie froh ich bin, dass Mainz jetzt auch die Ausbilung boniert. So hab ich wenigstens den Hauch einer Chance *g*

----------


## tseja

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe eine dringende Frage. Ich habe heute meine Unterlagen zu hochschulstart gesendet und ich wollte mal Eure Meinung ber meine Chancen hren. Ich bin leider aus Zeitgrnden etwas angespannt.  :grrrr....: 
Ich habe ein Abi von 1.4, keine Wartesemester, allerdings eine Ausbildung als Krankenschwester.
Ich habe mich fr Mainz fr das SS beworben weil man dort ja fr die Ausbildung 0.4 angerechnet bekommt.
Kann man jetzt schon sicher sagen ob ich einen Platz bekomme oder ist es eher ungewiss?

Vielen Dank fr alles.

VG

Lisa

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich wrde mal wieder einen besen fressen, wenn das nicht reicht  :Grinnnss!: 
wobei man auch bedenken muss, dass es nur sehr wenige pltze zum SS sind und bei den bewerberzahlen m.E. nach der NC vielleicht nocht ein bisschen krasser wird als zum WS, also so um 0,1 schtze ich. schlechter sollte mich berraschen, auch wenn das bisher meist so war.

@fallen: stimmt, da hast du echt glck. ist bei mir nicht so, htte gerne, dass meine unis in der nhe (muss auch hier bleiben) keinen tms bercksichtigen, dann wre das noch eine chance fr mich gewesen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Kiddo

Was sagt ihr zu DN 1,8 plus Dienst. Bei Bonus durch TMS von 0,8 in Erlangen also eine DN 1,0. Wird das reichen?

Zum WS waren das dort DN 1,0 plus Dienst. Da htte es also gepasst. Aber was ist zum SS?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

knnte passen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Also ich glaub nicht dass der NC sich zum WS gro verndert. Bisher war er bei den meisten Unis ca. 0.1- 0,2 lockerer als im WS.... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der NC zum SS gro anzieht....liegt vieleicht auch einfach dran dass ich meine Hoffnung jetzt noch nicht verlieren mchte *g* Oh man 1,3 muss einfach fr Mainz reichen!!!!

----------


## Kiddo

Ich hoffe aus deinem knnte wird ein wird. Es geht da um meinen Freund und nicht um mich. Es wre so bitter, wenn er trotz wesentlich besserem Abi als ich auch so lange warten msste, wenngleich es mit knappen 300 km Entfernung zwischen uns verbunden wre, aber die wird man auch irgendwie berstehen und in 992 Tagen kann ich ihm dann ja folgen  :Smilie: .

----------


## sun.flower

Ich meine, im NRV dieses WS wr in Erlg-Nbg der NC sogar auf 1,1 gesunken.. msste also wirklich reichen, weil die Besten ja bereits zugelassen wurden und keine Neuabiturienten zum SS hinzukommen  :hmmm...:  Viel Glck!

----------


## Kiddo

Das klingt aufbauend. Danke!!!

----------


## Kiddo

Ab wann ist es realistisch, das man telefonisch Angaben ber die Hhe der Wartezeit und die Noten im AdH an zwei expliziten Unis erhalten kann?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ab wann ist es realistisch, das man telefonisch Angaben ber die Hhe der Wartezeit und die Noten im AdH an zwei expliziten Unis erhalten kann?


Einen Tag vorher....Wenn du Glck hast und dann durchkommst....In der Regel kannst du hier im Forum lesen sobald jemand was gesagt bekommen hat und danach ist es aber oft schlecht da durchzukommen.... Soweit ich wei hab ich das erste mal mal um ca. 14 Uhr am Tag vorher erfahren. Das war 2009

----------


## Kiddo

Okay. Danke!

----------


## fallenangel30487

...so jetzt wirds ernst...die Bewerbungsfrist ist abgelaufen. Laut Hochschulstart auf facebook ging die letzte Bewerbung am 15.1. um 23:59 und 58 Sekunden ein.... der oder die hat ja echt Nerven *g*

----------


## Kiddo

Und am Ende einen Platz  :Big Grin: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Und am Ende einen Platz .


Wie meinst du das? 

btw...geht jemand am 7.2 nach Mainz zum Tag der offenen Tr?

----------


## Kiddo

Zuletzt beworben und da Nerven gezeigt und dann nen Platz gekriegt  :Smilie: . Also die Person  :Smilie: .

----------


## RookieinMedicine

> ...so jetzt wirds ernst...die Bewerbungsfrist ist abgelaufen. Laut Hochschulstart auf facebook ging die letzte Bewerbung am 15.1. um 23:59 und 58 Sekunden ein.... der oder die hat ja echt Nerven *g*


Das ist aber der Online-Antrag. Den ganzen Papier-Kram (Unterschriebener Antrag/Abizeugnis) kann man doch bis zum 31.01.2012 einreichen, unabhngig davon, wann man sein Abi gemacht hat? Ist das korrekt (sonst htte ich ein kleines Problemchen)?

----------


## Kiddo

Du liegst richtig.

----------


## RookieinMedicine

> Du liegst richtig.


Danke fr die Info; manchmal kann man im Bewerbungsmarathon nicht mehr klar denken. Vor allem dann, wenn die Post den Bewerbungsantrag samt Abizeugnis laut eigener Angabe seit fnf Tagen nicht auszuliefern im Stande ist (verloren gegangen?). Mal sehen, zur Not schicke ich das Zeug nochmal per Express...

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Zuletzt beworben und da Nerven gezeigt und dann nen Platz gekriegt . Also die Person .


Kann schon sein....aber das werden wir wohl nie erfahren *g*

----------


## Kiddo

Stimmt wohl  :Smilie: .

----------


## RookieinMedicine

Es war mit Sicherheit Chuck Norris.

----------


## Kiddo

Chuck Norris htte um 00.00.02 abgeschickt und dennoch einen Platz bekommen  :Big Grin: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wir brauchen hier definitiv nen like button *g*....Chuck Norris ruft bei hss an und bekommt ne Auskunft....

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ah so nebenbei.....
Hab da die Festnetznummer von hss gefunden:

 *0231-1081-0* 
http://www.0180.info/suche.html?s=hochschulstart.de

----------


## Kiddo

Cool, ist das die Nummer, bei der man einen Tag vorher schon was erfhrt?

----------


## sun.flower

Nee, man erfhrt nur ber die ganz offizielle Hotline-Nummer was!! Hab's zum letzten WS auch ber Festnetz probiert, da kommt man zwar immer problemlos durch, aber die haben keine Ahnung von dem ganzen Bewerbungskram (wissen nichtmal die genauen Fristen wann was bekannt gegeben wird) und verbinden dich dann weiter an die Hotline.. zumindest versuchen sie das^^ Meistens lufts dann doch drauf hinaus, dass du nochmal neu whlen musst und 6000 mal die Bandansage kommt bis du endlich mal jemanden an die Strippe bekommst.. diese Nerven  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kackbratze

Frag mal nach deren Nerven an der Festnetznummer  :hmmm...:

----------


## fallenangel30487

... also ich habe bis jetzt noch auf keiner Nummer eine intelligente Auskunft erhalten. *g*
Da muss man echt richtig Glck haben...ich hab letztens dort angerufen und ein mnnliches nicht deutsch sprechendes etwas am Telefon gehabt dass keine Ahnung hatte. Der hat mir alles erzhlt nur nicht das was ich wissen wollte....und dafr hab ich 49 cent / Minute bezahlt!!!!!

----------


## Medi2009

Offtopic: Ich find's toll, dass es mein sinnloser Thread auch noch nach ber 2 Jahre immer wieder ausgegraben wird  ::-angel:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Offtopic: Ich find's toll, dass es mein sinnloser Thread auch noch nach ber 2 Jahre immer wieder ausgegraben wird


Warum denn seit 2 Jahren? Der ist doch meines Wissens jedes Jahr aktuell....zwar eher im WS, aber warum denn nicht auch mal im SS *G* 
Hat eigentlich jemand von euch von whrend dem Studium zu jobben? Wenn ich Glck habe behllt mich mein Chef als 400 EUR Jobber....keine Ahnung ob ich das hinbekomme msste ja dann jeden Tag ber eine Stunde pro Weg mit dem Auto zu Uni fahren....

----------


## Kiddo

Ich habe vor whrend des Studiums zu arbeiten. Bis ich anfangen kann, werde ich zwei Ausbildungen abgeschlossen haben und habe somit recht groe Auswahl. Zudem habe ich bei uns in der Klinik sicher einen Job, weil ich mich als Jugend- und Auszubildendenvertretung habe whlen lassen und somit nach dem Examen einen unbefristeten Vertrag kriegen muss  :Smilie: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich habe vor whrend des Studiums zu arbeiten. Bis ich anfangen kann, werde ich zwei Ausbildungen abgeschlossen haben und habe somit recht groe Auswahl. Zudem habe ich bei uns in der Klinik sicher einen Job, weil ich mich als Jugend- und Auszubildendenvertretung habe whlen lassen und somit nach dem Examen einen unbefristeten Vertrag kriegen muss .


Das ist natrlich dann sehr praktisch...Ich habe auch eine Ausbildung aber da ich in meinem Beruf jetzt schon einige Jahre nicht mehr gearbeitet habe und auch keine Weiterbildungen habe, siehts da eher schlecht aus...
Ist deine Arbeitsstelle in der Nhe der Uni?

----------


## Kiddo

40 km sind es knapp. Ich kann dann sowohl in der OP- als auch der Ansthesiepflege arbeiten. Nachtdienste eignen sich da ganz gut. Da kann ich dann auch whrend der Arbeit etwas lesen und lernen. Eine Kollegin von mir macht es auch. Sie studiert in Marburg Humanmedizin und arbeitet stundenweise bei uns.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> 40 km sind es knapp. Ich kann dann sowohl in der OP- als auch der Ansthesiepflege arbeiten. Nachtdienste eignen sich da ganz gut. Da kann ich dann auch whrend der Arbeit etwas lesen und lernen. Eine Kollegin von mir macht es auch. Sie studiert in Marburg Humanmedizin und arbeitet stundenweise bei uns.



Das ist dann ja optimal...ich wohne ca. 130 km von der Uni weg und msste zumind. mal am Anfang jeden Tag fahren. ber die Autobahn geht das zwar schnell, man ist in ca. 1 Stunde dort aber das wird denke ich schon sehr stressig...aber was tut man nicht alles fr einen Studienplatz *g* Ich arbeite zurzeit in einer Internet Firma und wenn das klappt kann ich dort vieleicht auch auf Stundenbasis bleiben....knnte dann halt kommen wann ich will und msste so zw. 10-20 Stunden die Woche machen....knnte dabei dann zwar nicht lernen aber so 10 Stunden die Wochen drften wohl drin sein .....Vorausgesetzt ich werde berhaupt in Mainz genommen...

----------


## Kackbratze

Ich bin, da ich keine Wohnung hatte, die ersten 3 Monate des 1. Semesters jeden Morgen 215km mit dem Auto gependelt.
Ja, es war anstrengend, aber dafr hatte ich dann mittem im Semester eine rattenscharfe Wohnung gefunden, die ich bis zum Ende behalten konnte.

----------


## Brutus

> Ich bin, da ich keine Wohnung hatte, die ersten 3 Monate des 1. Semesters jeden Morgen 215km mit dem Auto gependelt.


Also knapp eine Stunde!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kiddo

Was man nicht alles fr einen Platz machen wrde :-[.

Meine Kollegin hat eine Viertelstelle und kommt in der Vorlesungsfreien Zeit immer ganz gut auf ihre Stunden.

----------


## Kackbratze

> Also knapp eine Stunde!



1h30min. Es gab Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen. Durch die Wohnung konnte ich dann das Fahrverbot versptet auch ausleben.
Mde + Zivilfahrzeug mit Kamera ist eine schlechte Kombination fr Studenten.

----------


## papiertiger

40 km einfache Strecke sind m. E. noch ganz gut machbar, auch wenn man zustzlich noch hin und wieder (nicht tglich) arbeitet. Viel mehr drfte es aber auf Dauer nicht sein. Ich brauche mit Bus und Bahn ca. eine Stunde, die Zeit lsst sich aber gut zum Lernen verwenden. Mit dem Auto wre ich theoretisch um einiges schneller, lohnt sich aber praktisch nur selten, weil die gewonnene Zeit meistens im Stau oder fr Parkplatzsuche draufgeht. 

Ich wei aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich das auch (dauerhaft) so machen wrde wenn ich das komplette Studium noch vor mir htte. Jetzt fr die letzten Semester vorm PJ ist es ok, frs PJ selber hoffe ich dann auf die PJ-Mobilitt oder ntigenfalls auf einen hoffentlich problemlosen erneuten Uniwechsel zum PJ.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> 40 km einfache Strecke sind m. E. noch ganz gut machbar, auch wenn man zustzlich noch hin und wieder (nicht tglich) arbeitet. Viel mehr drfte es aber auf Dauer nicht sein. Ich brauche mit Bus und Bahn ca. eine Stunde, die Zeit lsst sich aber gut zum Lernen verwenden. Mit dem Auto wre ich theoretisch um einiges schneller, lohnt sich aber praktisch nur selten, weil die gewonnene Zeit meistens im Stau oder fr Parkplatzsuche draufgeht. 
> 
> Ich wei aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich das auch (dauerhaft) so machen wrde wenn ich das komplette Studium noch vor mir htte. Jetzt fr die letzten Semester vorm PJ ist es ok, frs PJ selber hoffe ich dann auf die PJ-Mobilitt oder ntigenfalls auf einen hoffentlich problemlosen erneuten Uniwechsel zum PJ.


Bei mir is das praktisch umgekehrt...Die Zugverbindug ist so schlecht, dass ich 3-4 Stunden pro Strecke brauchen wrde. Mite dem Auto geht das recht schnell und auf der Strecke gibt es auch in der Regel recht wenig Stau....hab das auch schon in 50 Minuten geschafft....dort gibt es auch recht wenig Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen....is auch besser so fr meinen Geldbeutel und mein Punktekonto *g*

Ich habe aber auch nicht vor das auf dauer zu machen....Muss erst mal warten ob ich elternunabhngiges Bafg bers Vorleistungsverfahren bekomme....wenn ich wei wie ich mein Studium finanziere werd ich mir wohl ab Sommer dann auch ein wg Zimmer zustzlich zu meiner Wohnung besorgen....ob ich jetzt 300-500 EUR Benzin jeden Monat bezahle oder 300 EUR fr ein WG Zimmer is dann auch egal... Wie gut, dass ich bei meiner Wohnung Zuhause keine Miete zahlen muss, sonst wrde das ja gar nicht gehen.....Und nach dem Physikum will ich, wenn mglich, dann sowieso nach Homburg wechseln....die Uni is nur 20 km von meiner Wohnung weg....

----------


## fallenangel30487

Noch....
18 Tage bis zur Abibesten und WZ Quote
43 Tage bis zum 1. ADH
49 Tage bis zum 2. ADH

----------


## Kiddo

Wow, ist ja schon ganz bald.

----------


## Blanc

17 Tage ;) Jetzt gehts ganz ganz schnell^^

----------


## proctorpeter

Verrckt machen ist klasse, wieviel Wartesemester werden denn gebraucht fuers SS!??!?  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Verrckt machen ist klasse, wieviel Wartesemester werden denn gebraucht fuers SS!??!?


Schwer zu sagen ich tippe auf 13 oder 14!

----------


## Blanc

13! Mehr drfen es nicht werden^^

----------


## tk7

Mich begleitet neuerdings so'n permanentes Nervosittsk*tzgefhl - wie soll ich das bis zum 10.02. aushalten!?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich wr froh wenns schon der 22.3 wr.....

----------


## optimistin

ich kann nicht mehr warten!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

gaaaanz ruhig  :Grinnnss!: 

prognose WS zum SS sind 13 WS, denke mehr werden es nicht.

tja, da ich eh noch warten muss *kotz*, euch die wirkliche hoffnungen haben, viel Glck!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich will einfach nur, dass der NC in Mainz >1,3 ist....dann bin ich nmlich mit 1,3 + 5 WS + Dienst dabei....sonst dreh ich noch druch!!!!! Das is aber alles so unsicher...auch wenn mir jeder sagt, dass das auf jedenfall reicht....ich glaub das erst wenn ich am 22.3 nen Zulassungsbescheid habe!!!!!! Und so lange dreh ich noch total durch!

----------


## Anoulie

Ich auch, fallenangel. Ich auch.

Und ich habe nur 1 WS und (offiziell) keinen Dienst... ich mache gerade einen, aber den darf ich mir ja noch nicht anrechnen lassen... *seufz* Wer wei, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja im WS  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Ich auch, fallenangel. Ich auch.
> 
> Und ich habe nur 1 WS und (offiziell) keinen Dienst... ich mache gerade einen, aber den darf ich mir ja noch nicht anrechnen lassen... *seufz* Wer wei, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja im WS


Das kann schon sein...hast du dich im SS nicht beworben?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Mir geht schon die ganze Woche ne Frag durch den Kopf. Wenn ich nen Zulassungsbescheid bekomme, kann ich den ja ausdrucken und mich damit schon einscheiben. Kann ich dann mit dem Bescheid auf der Seite von hss auch die Unterlagen von der Uni runterladen? Oder kommt das dann nachtrglich alles mit der Post? Ich muss ja wissen was ich alles zum einschreiben mitnehmen muss und ob ich dafr an die Uni fahren muss oder das per Post geht? Habe gehrt in Mainz muss man persnlich hinfahren?

----------


## coeur

Wie meinst du das genau?
Wenn du den Bescheid von hochschulstart.de kriegst, gehst du auf die Seite von der Uni, an der du genommen wurdest, schaust, was die alles von dir fr die Immatrikulation brauchen und ob du dich persnlich oder nur postalisch einschreiben musst (Frist beachten, vor allem bei sptem Bescheid ist Eile geboten!), befolgst das und kriegst dann von der Uni auf dem Postweg deine Unterlagen. So war's jedenfalls bei mir.
Viel Glck, fhl mich den Zitternden noch sehr nah.  :Woow:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich habe nicht vor auf den Bescheid per Post zu warten *g* Man kann den Bescheid ja auch ausdrucken. Ich hab nur gehrt, dass mit dem Zulaussungbescheid (per Post, online wei ich nicht) Info Unterlagen von der Uni zur Einschreibung schon gleich dabei sind....

----------


## coeur

Achso, h, wei ich grad gar nicht mehr zu genau. Zum Glck ist die ganze Chose noch nicht einmal ein halbes Jahr her.  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab damals auch die Unterlagen einfach ausgedruckt, weil ich natrlich auch nicht auf den Postbescheid warten wollte; ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass da irgendwas besonders Hilfreiches zur Einschreibung stand. ^^ Aber wie gesagt, das findest du dann alles auf den entsprechenden Uni-Seiten ... Hoffe, ich hab dich jetzt richtig verstanden.  ::-oopss:  Wo hast du dich denn berall beworben? =)

edit: Lesen msste man knnen. Mainz also! Hab in der Nachbarstadt gewohnt, ehe es mich ein paar hundert km in den hohen Norden verschlagen hat ...

----------


## sun.flower

Nee, also in der Regel bekommt man zuerst ber den Account bei HSS Bescheid, da steht aber nur der Zulassungsbescheid drin. Auf der Seite der Unis findet man dann in der Regel die verschiedenen Immatrikulationsterminen (die sind eigentlich ziemlich frh online, weil die Zugelassen ber Abibesten- und Wartezeitquote sich etwas frher einschreiben und meist gleich alle Termine reingestellt werden). Genau und nach ein paar Tagen (ich kann gar nicht mehr sagen wie lang genau, aber nicht mehr als 3-4 Tage) bekommt man dann die Liste von der Uni, was die alles von dir haben wollen usw.
HSS macht da nichts, auf dem Zulassungsbescheid steht in etwa "Herzlichen Glckwunsch, hiermit ist unsre Arbeit beendet. Alles Weitere klren Sie mit der Uni"  :hmmm...: 

Ist es denn wichtig fr dich, dass du alles online bzw. zeitnah bekommst?

----------


## sun.flower

> Achso, h, wei ich grad gar nicht mehr zu genau. Zum Glck ist die ganze Chose noch nicht einmal ein halbes Jahr her. 
> Hab damals auch die Unterlagen einfach ausgedruckt, weil ich natrlich auch nicht auf den Postbescheid warten wollte; ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass da irgendwas besonders Hilfreiches zur Einschreibung stand. ^^ Aber wie gesagt, das findest du dann alles auf den entsprechenden Uni-Seiten ... Hoffe, ich hab dich jetzt richtig verstanden.


geht mir genauso  :Big Grin:   Hmm ich glaube, bei manchen Unis steht da gar nichts zu.. da muss man entweder auf die Post warten oder es in Kauf nehmen, sich 2mal auf den Weg machen zu mssen :P Auf jeden Fall den Nachweis von der Krankenversicherung nicht vergessen!!  :hmmm...:  Der und der Zulassungsbescheid ist glaub ich so ziemlich das Wichtigste. Achja, und eine beglaubigte Kopie des Abizeugnis, wenn ich mich recht erinnere..  :hmmm...:

----------


## coeur

Stimmt, Versicherungsbescheid ist super wichtig. Den kannste dir ja schon vorher besorgen, nicht alle Kassen sind so cool wie meine, die den Schrieb damals kurz nach meinem ersten und einzigen Anruf 10 Minuten spter fertig hatten.  :Love:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja ich muss ja auch mein Bafg beantragen und da ich das bers Vorleistungsverfahren machen muss wird das sowieso recht lange dauern...ich will mich dann einfach so frh wie mglich einschreiben, dass ich auch so frh wie mglich Bafg beantragen kann und nicht im Mai oder Juni dann pltzlich ohne Geld da stehe...Muss ja auch meinen Job noch kndigen und so....

----------


## Nautila

In Mnster war es so, dass sich die Uni noch eher als HSS meldete und zum Studienplatz gratulierte.  :Big Grin: 
Dabei teilten Sie auch direkt mit, wann man sich wo und womit zwecks Einschreibung einzufinden hatte. 
Der Wisch von HSS kam dann zeitgleich mit den Einschreibeunterlagen von Mnster.

HSS selbst allerdings erzhlt dir nix von den Unis. Ich frchte, das ist abhngig von der jeweiligen Uni und nicht pauschalierbar...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Naja ich geh ja am 7.2 zum Tag der Offenen Tr in Mainz da frag ich denen mal ein paar Lcher in den Bauch  :bhh:

----------


## DerSalamander

Bafg beantragen kannst du aber auch schon jetzt und reichst dann alles nach, das geht dann schneller.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Bafg beantragen kannst du aber auch schon jetzt und reichst dann alles nach, das geht dann schneller.


Das geht leider nur beim normalen Bafg und net beim Vorleistungsverfahren. Leider....

----------


## med.dent.

Hi,
Eine Frage zu den Ergebnissen im SS2012. Bei Facebook hat Hochschulstart geschrieben, dass die Bewerberzahlen ab der 2.Februarwoche Verfgbar sind. Heit das, dass man vll. ab Montag schon auch erfahren kann, ob man im AdH zugelassen oder abgelehnt wurde?

----------


## Medi2009

> Hi,
> Eine Frage zu den Ergebnissen im SS2012. Bei Facebook hat Hochschulstart geschrieben, dass die Bewerberzahlen ab der 2.Februarwoche Verfgbar sind. Heit das, dass man vll. ab Montag schon auch erfahren kann, ob man im AdH zugelassen oder abgelehnt wurde?


Nein, das heit nur, dass die Bewerberzahlen ab der 2. Februarwoche verffentlicht werden, Hochschulstart gibt lediglich bekannt wie viele Bewerber sich auf wie viele verfgbare Pltze beworben haben und ermittelt dann ein Verhtnis von Bewerber:Studienpltzen um ein weitere Tabellen auf die Webseite zu laden. Sonst hat das ganze nichts mit dem Auswahlverfahren zu tun.
Ergebnisse im ersten AdH gibts am 6. Mrz(Di), am Freitag davor werden die mit Sicherheit noch nichts sagen wollen, also wrde ich mal sagen du erfhrst du dein Ergebnis frhestens am 5.Mrz (unverbindliche telefonische Auskunft).
Steht doch alles hier bei Termine: http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=381

----------


## Kiddo

Hm, das wre denk ich arg frh. Bewerberzahl klingt fr mich eher danach, dass sie dann bekannt geben werden, wie viele Bewerbungen bei ihnen eingangen sind.

----------


## Kiddo

Unter welcher Nummer ruft ihr denn da an?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hi,
> Eine Frage zu den Ergebnissen im SS2012. Bei Facebook hat Hochschulstart geschrieben, dass die Bewerberzahlen ab der 2.Februarwoche Verfgbar sind. Heit das, dass man vll. ab Montag schon auch erfahren kann, ob man im AdH zugelassen oder abgelehnt wurde?


Der Post auf fb war von mir *g*

----------


## fallenangel30487

4 Tage und ca. 11 Stunden bis die Bescheide der WZ und Abibesten Quote online sind!
29 Tage und ca. 11 Stunden bis zum 1. ADH
45 Tage und ca. 11 Stunden bis zum 2. ADH

----------


## Pia-Maria

Verschickt HSS die Bescheide per Post oder knnen wir die ersten am Freitag schon online abrufen? Wrde mir das tgliche Warten auf den Postboten gern sparen.

----------


## Nautila

Die sollten Freitag online sein (so im Laufe des Vormittags, also nicht Punkt 8 oder Mitternacht); per Schneckenpost kommt's dann einen Tag spter.

----------


## crossie

ich kann mich erinnern, dass einige hier zum WS 11/12 schon vor dem offiziellen Bescheidtermin bei hochschulstart per Telefon oder Mail angefragt hatten und auch eine (unverbindliche) Info bekommen hatten, ob's gereicht hat oder nicht. Ich hab das dann auch gemacht, wei aber nicht mehr, wieviel vor dem eigentlichen Termin das war. Kann mir jemand sagen, ab wann ich da nachfragen kann?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Meistens erfhrt man so einen Tag vorher ab ca. 14 Uhr was per Telefon....war aber auch schon frher bzw. spter....Die Bescheide sind in der Regel so zwischen 9-12 Uhr online.

----------


## sun.flower

> Meistens erfhrt man so einen Tag vorher ab ca. 14 Uhr was per Telefon....


Ja, wenn man dann das Glck hat sich gegen 17923861829 andere verrckte Leute durchschlagen zu knnen  :Big Grin:  

Aber wenn man hartnckig bleibt (und die 50cent pro anruf nicht scheut) klappt's dann meistens doch irgendwie  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

mir ist heute erst bewusst geworden, dass ja am Fr schon wieder die Bescheide rausgehen fr die wartezeit, wie geil!!! bin schon gespannt auf meinen Rangplatz, bibber bibber....

----------


## Blanc

Huii wie spannend ;)Das sind doch mal angenehme Tag des Wartens^^

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Huii wie spannend ;)Das sind doch mal angenehme Tag des Wartens^^


Horror triffts eher!  :Keks:

----------


## tk7

> Horror triffts eher!


Janz jenau! Ich bin so... Also ich bin an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem ich die Spannung kaum noch ertragen kann. Hab' schon mal die E-Mail an HSS formuliert und als Entwurf gespeichert, fr Donnerstag - frher verraten die ja doch nichts.

----------


## Asclepia

Letztes Wintersemester konnte man ab dem 8.8. (Montag) mittags Zu- oder Absagen telefonisch rausbekommen, am 9.8. Dienstag lagen die Grenzwerte vor und es gab per Email auch die Grenzrnge.
Am 10.8. Mittwoch dann die offiziellen Zusagen im Daisy Account und ein paar Tage spter dann die Absagen. 

Also knnte man die Woche am Mittwoch Mittag wieder nach Ergebnissen fragen. 
Zwei stressige Tage im Jahr knnen die ab  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tk7

> Letztes Wintersemester konnte man ab dem 8.8. (Montag) mittags Zu- oder Absagen telefonisch rausbekommen, am 9.8. Dienstag lagen die Grenzwerte vor und es gab per Email auch die Grenzrnge.
> Am 10.8. Mittwoch dann die offiziellen Zusagen im Daisy Account und ein paar Tage spter dann die Absagen. 
> 
> Also knnte man die Woche am Mittwoch Mittag wieder nach Ergebnissen fragen. 
> Zwei stressige Tage im Jahr knnen die ab


Aaahh, ich hab' meine E-Mail jetzt doch schon abgeschickt - der Klickfinger war schneller als das Hirn.  ::-oopss:

----------


## crossie

> Aaahh, ich hab' meine E-Mail jetzt doch schon abgeschickt - der Klickfinger war schneller als das Hirn.


Und?! Und?! Man, ist das aufregend...  :Jump:

----------


## MissHenders

Also ich hab gerade mal angerufen, aber mir wurde noch nichts verraten .... Aber das man fast einen Herzkasper kriegt, da denkt keiner dran.

----------


## Die Niere

Ich weiss von zwei Kandidaten, die bereits eine Zusage bekommen haben...es scheint zu wirken  :Grinnnss!: 
blake.jpg

----------


## Brutus

> Ich weiss von zwei Kandidaten, die bereits eine Zusage bekommen haben...es scheint zu wirken 
> blake.jpg


Wer hat denn den Platz gekriegt? Die beiden sen Kerle oder die beiden schrappigen Tussneldas?  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Der Mann mit der Zahnlcke und dem Badenenten-Pyjama. Der hat von seiner Mama gehrt, dass es im Medizinstudium heie Perlen gibt und dass er mit 40 von zuhause ausziehen soll. Da hat der sich eingeklagt.

----------


## Blanc

na mensch is doch n grund  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich hab vor innerem stress schon fressattaken, musste eben 3 duplo tten  :grrrr....:  sollte ich adips werden verklag ich die ZVS  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tk7

Per E-Mail erfhrt man leider auch noch nichts. Saubande die. Gedulden soll ich mich.  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

die haben immer leicht reden da, aber mit 15 WS wird es schon klappen denk ich mal.

----------


## tk7

> die haben immer leicht reden da, aber mit 15 WS wird es schon klappen denk ich mal.


Na ja, mich wrde halt auch mal interessieren, ob mein SK3 durch ist oder ob ich 'nen Umzug in den Westen planen muss.  :bhh:

----------


## crossie

> Na ja, mich wrde halt auch mal interessieren, ob mein SK3 durch ist oder ob ich 'nen Umzug in den Westen planen muss.


(auch) Berlin?

----------


## tk7

> (auch) Berlin?


Ja. Ich hoffe so, dass es klappt.

----------


## fallenangel30487

...so bin wieder zurck vom Tag der offenen Tr in Mainz...war ganz ok....aber jetzt bin ich noch frustrierter als vorher *heul*

----------


## MissHenders

Sei nicht traurig, es kommt der Tag da sitzen wir auch dort, also in bereits immatrikulierter Form .... *mach Mut*

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Sei nicht traurig, es kommt der Tag da sitzen wir auch dort, also in bereits immatrikulierter Form .... *mach Mut*


Ja da hast du recht....ich hoffe dass, das bald sein wird... wenn 1,3 nicht fr mainz reicht bekomm ich echt nen Anfall! :Wand:

----------


## MissHenders

Aber das reicht bestimmt, bald gehts los .....  :Party:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Aber das reicht bestimmt, bald gehts los .....


Ich hoffe die in Mainz haben mir ja nicht gerade viel Hoffnung gemacht..die haben in der Infoveranstaltung immer von 1,2 gesprochen...aber lt. hss war der NC im WS im NRV 1,4 und im SS sogar 1,4 im ADH und 1,45 im NRV....oh man ich wei ja auch nicht...

----------


## Asclepia

Ich denke schon, das es klappen knnte. Dienst hast du ja auch. Im Nachrckverfahren ansonsten...

----------


## crossie

schon irgendjemand heute einen Versuch bei hochschulstart unternommen?

----------


## amy-mia

ahhhhhhhh nur noch 2 Tage

----------


## amy-mia

> schon irgendjemand heute einen Versuch bei hochschulstart unternommen?



falls du keinen Bescheid bekommst und dich nochmal bewirbst fr Berlin, kannst du auch SteffiChap eine PN schicken, die studiert seit glaube ich wise 2011/12 dort

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ohje, morgen knnte es schon erste infos geben, ich bin schon ganz hibbelig...  :Jump: 
Auch wenn ich erst 11 WS haben kann man doch an den Daten des SS schon die tendenz erkennen, ich hoffe auf 13WS und ein schlechter 2er DN  ::-oopss:  dann htte ich chancen zum WS. Leute ich woll hier morgen Stndlich!!! Den Stand der Dinge haben und sptestens Freitag von allen Zugelassenen die Daten Durchschnitt und Wartezeit, bitte!!!!

----------


## Asclepia

Zum Wintersemester gab es auch schon 2 Tage vorher telefonisch Ergebnisse, so ab mittags. Anrufen kann man bis 15 Uhr.

----------


## proctorpeter

Hab gerade bei HSS angerufen und eine Absage frs SS 2012 bekommen. Sie haben  noch keine Auswahlgrenzen oder Grenzrnge, knnen einem aber individuell sagen ob es gereicht hat oder nicht! 

Habe brigends 13 WS, NC 2.9!!

War ja aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten!

----------


## tk7

Mensch, das tut mir leid fr dich! hem aber jetzt trau' ich mich erst recht nicht da anzurufen.

----------


## proctorpeter

Naja mit 15 WS wirds doch aufjedenfall klappen!!

----------


## tk7

Das hab' ich letztes Semester auch schon gedacht und dann: nichts.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## crossie

...Berlin ist da ja leider etwas speziell. Zum WS 11/12 wre ich nach WZ, OP und SK reingekommen, nur die DN hat dann nicht gereicht.  :Nixweiss: 

Ich hab vorhin ne Mail an hochschulstart geschickt, mal sehen, wann und was die antworten. Hatte schon vermutet, dass es ab heute Mittag inoffizielle Ergebnisse geben wird.

----------


## proctorpeter

@tk7: schau mal bei daisy nach! Da msste auch was drin stehen, zumindest bei positivem Bescheid!!!

----------


## crossie

> @tk7: schau mal bei daisy nach! Da msste auch was drin stehen, zumindest bei positivem Bescheid!!!


aber erst am 10.!? Momentan gibts ja nur Ergebnisse "unter der Hand"...

----------


## proctorpeter

Die Frau bei HSS sprach von irgendwelchen Ergebnissen, die seit heut morgen bei Daisy zu finden sind!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

echt schade, aber nur weil hier einer mit 13 ws und 2,9 nix hat, kann das auch am sk liegen.

----------


## tk7

> Die Frau bei HSS sprach von irgendwelchen Ergebnissen, die seit heut morgen bei Daisy zu finden sind!


Wie crossie schon sagte: bisher gibt's ja nur inoffizielle Bescheide - die offiziellen werden erst Freitag online sein. Also entweder hat dir die Frau was falsches gesagt oder du hast sie vor Aufregung missverstanden?

----------


## VERITAS

> echt schade, aber nur weil hier einer mit 13 ws und 2,9 nix hat, kann das auch am sk liegen.


Das wre traumhaft!!!

Proctorpeter ??? :love:

----------


## Asclepia

Absage

----------


## proctorpeter

Was bedeutet berhaupt inoffiziel oder offiziel, was genau knnen die denn da bei sich einsehen??!?! Wenn die einem sagen, dass es nicht gereicht hat, dann ist das doch schon ziemlich richtungsweisend oder nicht?!?! Oder kann da noch was passieren....hahaha! Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt!!

----------


## tk7

Janz toll: ich hab' (unter Vorbehalt) 'ne Zulassung fr Erlangen-Nrnberg. 

Auszug aus der E-Mail: "An die Charit Berlin konnten bei gleichem Verteilungskriterium nur Bewerber bis zur Durchschnittsnote 2,7 zugelassen werden."

Ich hab' 3,0. 

Ich geh' dann mal heulen/mich betrinken/whatever.

----------


## MotivierterMediziner

Aus einem anderen Forum habe ich die angeblichen Ergebnisse der Charit:

Direktaufnahme: bis 1010
AWG: alle mit mehr als 970, alle mit genau 970 per Losentscheid

Ich garantiere nicht zu 100%, dass das stimmt.

ich hoffe da kann ich auch bald anfangen, muss ich mir schnell was suchen bei Wimdu oder so^^

----------


## crossie

> Janz toll: ich hab' (unter Vorbehalt) 'ne Zulassung fr Erlangen-Nrnberg. 
> 
> Auszug aus der E-Mail: "An die Charit Berlin konnten bei gleichem Verteilungskriterium nur Bewerber bis zur Durchschnittsnote 2,7 zugelassen werden."
> 
> Ich hab' 3,0. 
> 
> Ich geh' dann mal heulen/mich betrinken/whatever.


Tut mir echt leid fr Dich! Berlin ist auch es Mist mit der Zulassung! Wenn es bei mir jetzt nicht klappt, geh ich zum WS irgendwo hin...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@tk7: aber du gehst nach erlangen oder?
oder willst nen tauschpartner suchen?

----------


## tk7

> @tk7: aber du gehst nach erlangen oder?
> oder willst nen tauschpartner suchen?


Ich kann's dir noch nicht sagen - mein Gehirn befindet sich aktuell im Absturzmodus. Tauschpartner wre saugut aber wenn's keinen gibt, wird's wohl Erlangen bleiben...  :Traurig:

----------


## crossie

> Ich kann's dir noch nicht sagen - mein Gehirn befindet sich aktuell im Absturzmodus. Tauschpartner wre saugut aber wenn's keinen gibt, wird's wohl Erlangen bleiben...


kopf hoch, heute rgerst du dich noch drber, dass es nicht berlin geworden ist und morgen freuste dich ber 'nen medizinstudienplatz  :hmmm...: 

und ganz ehrlich: nach dem, was ich bisher ber den modellstudiengang gehrt habe, wr' ich sogar ein kleines bisschen froh, wenn es nicht berlin wrde...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## proctorpeter

Man, du hast einen STUDIENPLATZ fer Medizin!! Geht doch voll ab, und ausserdem immer noch die theoretische chance aufn tauschpartner, und nach der vorklinik siehts eh wieder ganz anders aus!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ach klar, ab nach franken...
glckwunsch zum platz, hoffe zum WS hab ich dann auch endlich einen sonst ...  :Grins:

----------


## VERITAS

@ Proctorpeter

Hattest du dich auf bestimmte Unis festgelegt bei der Bewerbung ?
Ich frage deshalb, weil dann die Leute mit schlechter als WS 13 und 2,9 noch hoffen knnten  :Woow:

----------


## proctorpeter

Nein ich hatte mich nicht festgelegt!!! Was leider bedeutet, dass Leute schlechter als 13 WS, und 2.9 keine Chance haben werden. Denke eh, dass es 14 WS sind!!! SORRY!!

----------


## VERITAS

> Nein ich hatte mich nicht festgelegt!!! Was leider bedeutet, dass Leute schlechter als 13 WS, und 2.9 keine Chance haben werden. Denke eh, dass es 14 WS sind!!! SORRY!!


Ich hab sowas befrchtet  :Grinnnss!: 


Ich sag, 13 WS bis 2,8

----------


## proctorpeter

Man, ich hoffe echt dass es dann zum WS mit 14 WS und 2.9 reichen wird!! Nach Wartezeit/tendenz (HSS) mssten es ja zum WS 12/13 14 WS werden und ein hoher NC (ca. 3.3)!! Hoffentlich!!

----------


## proctorpeter

wenns 13 WS und 2.8 sind, dann dreh ich durch!!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

macht keinen schei leute!!! Es muss zum nchsten WS bei 12 WS bleiben!!!!
Ich tippe ja auf 13 WS und mittel bis guten 2er DN und dan fr WS12 auf 12 WS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und nem sehr gute n 2er DN

----------


## proctorpeter

> macht keinen schei leute!!! Es muss zum nchsten WS bei 12 WS bleiben!!!!
> Ich tippe ja auf 13 WS und mittel bis guten 2er DN und dan fr WS12 auf 12 WS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und nem sehr gute n 2er DN


Das wre gegen die Tendenz von HSS, aber zu hoffen wre es!!

----------


## stellam19

14 WS zum Wintersemester kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich hatte letztes WS  Rang 2771 - also noch 708 bis Grenzrang. Zum WS 12/13 habe ich dann 13 Wartesemester (Note: 2,1). Das sollte doch bei ca. 2000 Pltzen reichen oder?

----------


## Kepler

> Aus einem anderen Forum habe ich die angeblichen Ergebnisse der Charit:
> 
> Direktaufnahme: bis 1010
> AWG: alle mit mehr als 970, alle mit genau 970 per Losentscheid
> 
> Ich garantiere nicht zu 100%, dass das stimmt.


Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie die Bearbeiter von hochschulstart vorgehen, aber ich bezweifle, dass die Ergebnisse des AdH schon VOR den offiziellen Ergebnissen der Abi-Bestenquote in irgenteiner Weise schon feststehen knnen. Von daher wrde ich Deiner Quelle nicht vollstndig vertrauen. Oder hat da jemand andere Informationen?

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie die Bearbeiter von hochschulstart vorgehen, aber ich bezweifle, dass die Ergebnisse des AdH schon VOR den offiziellen Ergebnissen der Abi-Bestenquote in irgenteiner Weise schon feststehen knnen. Von daher wrde ich Deiner Quelle nicht vollstndig vertrauen. Oder hat da jemand andere Informationen?


Die Ergebnisse des AdH knnen nicht vorliegen, weil noch nicht bekannt ist, wie viele Zugelassene in der Abibesten- und Wartezeitquote ihren Platz tatschlich annehmen werden...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

das wre ein unding, ganz ehrlich und dass es zum SS immer so krass hoch ist, ist normal.
selbst wenn es 14 WS WREN, glaube ich trotzdem noch an 12 WS und 2,1-2,3 zum Winter

----------


## Coco1985

Schnitt ist 100%ig bei 13WS und zwischen den 2,8ern wurd gelost... bin grad zu stark durcheinander... zu viele Ereignisse...

----------


## proctorpeter

> das wre ein unding, ganz ehrlich und dass es zum SS immer so krass hoch ist, ist normal.
> selbst wenn es 14 WS WREN, glaube ich trotzdem noch an 12 WS und 2,1-2,3 zum Winter


Ja, dass hoffe ich auch! Ich habe mir nur die letzten Auswahlgrenzen angeschaut und die sind wie folgt!!!


Sommersemester

2011   13  (3,5)
2010   12  (3.7)
2009   11  (2.9)
2008   10  (2.2) 

Wintersemester 

2011/2012   12  (2.7)
2010/2011   12  (3.5)
2009/2010   10  (2.2) 
2008/2009   10  (2.8)

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Ja, dass hoffe ich auch! Ich habe mir nur die letzten Auswahlgrenzen angeschaut und die sind wie folgt!!!
> 
> 
> Sommersemester
> 
> 2011   13  (3,5)
> 2010   12  (3.7)
> 2009   11  (2.9)
> 2008   10  (2.2) 
> ...


hab mir das auch mal angeguckt, fnd aber den sprung von 2,7 auf 3,x und 14 WS zu krass. Hab das bisher noch nie gesehen, dass es so extrem war.
wei allerdings auch nicht was ich mache, wenn es wieder nicht klappt zum WS, noch ein Jahr warten und sonstwas machen will ich auch nicht.

----------


## Kiddo

Diese Statistik macht mir Angst. Wenn das so weiter ginge, wren wir zum WS 2014/15 bei 16 Wartesemestern  :Frown: .

----------


## Kiddo

Ich mag Logik, aber in diesem Falle wre es mir sehr lieb, wenn es nicht logisch weiter ginge.

----------


## proctorpeter

Ich versteh eh nicht warum genau die wartesemester immer steigen, dass bedeutet ja, dass sich immer wieder neue Leute mit mehr Wartesemestern neu bewerben, und zwar leute die sich vorher wahrscheinlich nicht beworben haben! Da die Wartezeit bewerbung ja eine eigenstndige Bewerbung ist, in der Abiturbeste und Neuabiturienten ja eigentlich keine chance haben drften, ist das alles ein bischen undurchsichtig fr mich! kann mir jemand das mal ein bischen nher erklren! 

Danke!!

----------


## Asclepia

Ich glaube, das es zum Wintersemester bei 12 WS bleibt, so mit Schnitt 2,1...halte es fr unwahrscheinlich das es wirklich auf 14 WS ansteigt.

----------


## Kiddo

Ich wrde mal vermuten, dass sich viele Leute erst dann bewerben, wenn sie die in etwa zu erwartende Wartezeit erreicht haben. Ich habe mich direkt nach dem Abi beworben und seit dem auch nicht mehr. Ich meine wozu sollte man das auch tun, wenn man abschtzen kann, dass man ohnehin keine Chance haben wird? Das Porto kann man sich dann auch sparen  :Smilie: .

----------


## Asclepia

Das sehe ich anders, ich habe mich jedes Semester beworben und heute die 12. Absage erhalten. Dafr kann ich meine Rangpltze genau sehen, damit kann man die eigene Situation etwas besser einschtzen. Auerdem macht es Spa und sorgt fr Nervositt, auch wenn man weis, das man eh eine Absage bekommt  ::-angel:

----------


## mathematicus

> Das sehe ich anders, ich habe mich jedes Semester beworben und heute die 12. Absage erhalten. Dafr kann ich meine Rangpltze genau sehen, damit kann man die eigene Situation etwas besser einschtzen. Auerdem macht es Spa und sorgt fr Nervositt, auch wenn man weis, das man eh eine Absage bekommt


Heute? Hat HSS die Ergebnisse heute schon am Telefon bekannt gegeben? :O

----------


## Asclepia

Ja telefonisch gab es fast immer 2 Tage eher eine Aussage. Diesmal sogar den Rangplatz und auch die Auswahlgrenze. 
Hoffendlich gibt es morgen die aktuellen Ergebnisse schon auf der Homepage zu sehen, so war es zeitlich gesehen letztes Wintersemester auch.

----------


## mathematicus

> Ja telefonisch gab es fast immer 2 Tage eher eine Aussage. Diesmal sogar den Rangplatz und auch die Auswahlgrenze. 
> Hoffendlich gibt es morgen die aktuellen Ergebnisse schon auf der Homepage zu sehen, so war es zeitlich gesehen letztes Wintersemester auch.


Ja, letztes WS kamen die Sachen ja 1 Tag vorher um 17 Uhr auf die Homepage. Ach Menno.. hab extra nicht angerufen, weil ich letztes Mal 2 Tage vorher auch keine Aussage dazu bekommen habe. Morgen wird Telefonterror gemacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Asclepia

Im August 2011 gab es die Ergebnisse auch schon 2 Tage vorher.

----------


## fallenangel30487

War ja gestern in Mainz beim Tag der offenen Tr. Laut offizieller Auskunft der Uni gibts im SS 192 Pltze, im SS 2011 waren es lt. Hss nur 164....*freu* Die knnten so langsam mal die Studienplatz und Bewerberzahlen online stellen....

----------


## Pogon

Kann man aus den Infos die manche per Telefon bekommen haben schon was zu den ntigen Sozialkriterien bei der Ortsauswahl sagen?

----------


## proctorpeter

Naja, ich habe 13 WS und 2.9 und habe keinen Platz bekommen. Und da ich in meiner Bewerbung angegeben habe, dass ich auch an der Verteilung an andere als die von mir genannten Orte in der Wartezeitquote teilnehmen mchte, ist die Chance fr Leute mit "schlechteren" Werten (WS und NC) als meine sehr gering bis unmglich. Ich glaube so kann man das verstehen!! Genau weiss ich es aber nicht!!

----------


## crossie

> Kann man aus den Infos die manche per Telefon bekommen haben schon was zu den ntigen Sozialkriterien bei der Ortsauswahl sagen?


Fr Berlin scheint es OP1 SK3 DN2,7 geworden zu sein, viel hrter als ich es erwartet habe. mindestens zu den letzten vier sommersemestern war das SK hier immer nur 5...

----------


## proctorpeter

> Fr Berlin scheint es OP1 SK3 DN2,7 geworden zu sein, viel hrter als ich es erwartet habe. mindestens zu den letzten vier sommersemestern war das SK hier immer nur 5...


Weisst du schon was wegen der Wartesemester, also wieviele es geworden sind?

----------


## Pogon

oh no, aus der traum von 6 jahren party in berlin

----------


## crossie

> Weisst du schon was wegen der Wartesemester, also wieviele es geworden sind?


Nein leider nicht. Diese Hrde stellt sich fr mich auch nicht (WZ>20  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## crossie

> oh no, aus der traum von 6 jahren party in berlin


Meine Schtzung OP1 SK3 DN 2,7 ist ohne Gewhr! Hab ich nur aus verschiedenen Daten zusammengereimt, knnte auch noch ganz anders sein...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Weisst du schon was wegen der Wartesemester, also wieviele es geworden sind?


naja mind. 13WS

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich schtze auch mal so 13 DN 2,5 oder so....

----------


## valle0

es sind 13 WS und DN 2,8  :Traurig:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

woher hast du die info???

----------


## valle0

Von Hss direkt, hab denen eine Mail geschickt und gerade diese Antwort erhalten  :Frown:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> es sind 13 WS und DN 2,8


Ich hab vorhin auch schon bei hss nachgefragt aber die wollten noch keine Auskunft geben...morgen frh wr angeblich alles online...

----------


## valle0

"Die Auswahlgrenze fr den Studiengang Medizin in der Wartezeitquote liegt zum Sommersemester 2012 bei
13 Semestern und einer Durchschnittsnote von 2,8. "

Hab ich aus der Mail kopiert...
Naja dann halt Oktober  :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

.... dann hat sich aber zum letzten SS nicht so viel verndert....mich wrden so langsam mal die Studienplatz und Bewerberzahlen interessieren....

----------


## proctorpeter

Wie bitter ist das denn! Ich hab 13 WS und 2.9!!! Ahhhh, so
Eine sch....!

----------


## valle0

Letztes Mal war der DN doch 3,5...das wre mir lieber gewesen... :/
Naja egal man kanns nicht ndern... @proctorpeter....schei drauf im Oktober sind wir drin!!!!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@proctorpeter und valle:
das ist soooo bitter... Wenn es tatschlich 13WS und 2,8 sind, dann gibt es ja realistische chancen das es zum WS bei 12ES bleibe!!

----------


## proctorpeter

Ja, aber beim letzten mal sind auch immer die Semester um eins hoch gegangen! Das wr jetzt das erste mal, dass die
Semester nicht hochgehen! Das ist schon ein Erfolg!

----------


## proctorpeter

@ Valle: und dann MSSEN wir einfach drin sein!!!

----------


## valle0

Ja das wre der Hammer!!!!!
Kommt wir glauben da jetzt einfach ganz fest dran und dann klappt das !!!
Wre SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO super!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

finde ich gut, dann sollte es zum WS echt bei 12 bleiben.
irgendwann muss die schraube nach oben ja mal ein Ende haben  :Top:

----------


## valle0

Ja irgendwann mssen ja alle langzeitwarter (> 25 WS) ja mal eine Beschftigung gefunden haben :Woow:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

deshalb ja und wenn wir glck haben kommt der tag noch VOR der rente  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## valle0

hihi...ja darauf hoffe ich!...mchte es weiter schaffen als nur bis zum Assistenzarzt ;)....und auch nicht mit Gehhilfe in den OP ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Falls ich diese Jahr im SS genommen werde bin ich mind. 31 bis ich fertig bin....was fr eine deprimierende Zahl!

----------


## Ghosttalker

> Falls ich diese Jahr im SS genommen werde bin ich mind. 31 bis ich fertig bin....was fr eine deprimierende Zahl!


Hallo, wenn ich dieses WS genommen werde, dann wre ich mit 36 Facharzt, wei net so recht, was so schlimm daran ist.

----------


## valle0

Reichts dir denn?....Ich bin dann 32 wenn es im Oktober klappt...noch deprimierender!!!! ;)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich finde alles ber 30 gerade sehr deprimierend....vieleichts liegts daran dass ich schon nicht dran denken will wie alt ich jetzt bin...
@valle0
Keine Ahnung...ich da ich mein Abi auf dem 2. Bildungsweg gemacht habe, hab ich leider erst 5 WS...geh aber mit 1,3 im Mainz an den Start...mal sehen obs reicht...

----------


## valle0

Oh man ich drck dir die Daumen!!!....

Ich finds auch deprimierend...andere sind jetzt fertig und knnen voll durchstarten...ich steh jeden Tag im OP und wrde so gerne selbst operieren, aber wenn ich dran denke wie lange das noch dauert ist es schon deprimierend!
Egal die Motivation ist da und ich kanns kaum erwarten bis es los geht!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Oh man ich drck dir die Daumen!!!....
> 
> Ich finds auch deprimierend...andere sind jetzt fertig und knnen voll durchstarten...ich steh jeden Tag im OP und wrde so gerne selbst operieren, aber wenn ich dran denke wie lange das noch dauert ist es schon deprimierend!
> Egal die Motivation ist da und ich kanns kaum erwarten bis es los geht!!!!


Das glaub ich dir....ich hab auch einfach absolut keine Lust mehr zu warten....

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Nur noch gute 2,5 Stunden dann sind die Bescheide da...

----------


## LotF

...  :bhh:  ...

----------


## Pogon

> Nur noch gute 2,5 Stunden dann sind die Bescheide da...


Im Ernst, werden die um Mitternacht reingestellt?

----------


## LotF

nein.

----------


## Pogon

http://www1.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=3602

da sind die Auswahlgrenzen, fr mich gehts dann wohl nach Mainz statt nach Berlin..

----------


## fallenangel30487

..aber Bescheide sind noch keine online?

----------


## Nautila

Doch, Zulassungsbescheide sind online.  :Smilie:

----------


## crossie

> Doch, Zulassungsbescheide sind online.


jupp, bei mir auch  :Grinnnss!:  ich glaube, heute gibt es nur die Zulassungs(!)bescheide fr WZ und Zweitstudium?!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Doch, Zulassungsbescheide sind online.



Ah ok...hab auch grad erst gesehen, dass die Ablehnungsbescheid erst am 14.2. online ist...bekomme in der WZ Quote eh ne Ablehnung....muss leider bis zum ADH warten.

----------


## veggie8

Nein, heute sind auch die zulassungsbescheide fr die abibestenquote online einsehbar.

----------


## proctorpeter

Weiss jemand ob man bei HSS schon Grenzrang etc. herraus finden kann! Oder sagen die einem nichts!! Wrde mich interessieren bei 13 WS und 2.9!!! (Bitter!!!!!!)

----------


## Asclepia

Ich kenne meinen Rang schon seit Mittwoch. Einfach eine Email hinschreiben und sie freundlich bitten, dir den Grenzrang mitzuteilen. Ansonsten steht es auch im Ablehnbescheid nchste Woche Dienstag.

PS: Ich bin um 0,2 gescheitert  :Top:

----------


## proctorpeter

> Ich kenne meinen Rang schon seit Mittwoch. Einfach eine Email hinschreiben und sie freundlich bitten, dir den Grenzrang mitzuteilen. Ansonsten steht es auch im Ablehnbescheid nchste Woche Dienstag.
> 
> PS: Ich bin um 0,2 gescheitert


Meinst du wir haben eine realistische Chance im WS 2012/13?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## proctorpeter

Kurze Frage, der Grenzrang "Wartezeit" ist ja glaub ich 457 zum SS 2012! Meiner ist jetzt 540! Ist das jetzt viel wenig, wie kann man das einschtzen?!?!

----------


## sun.flower

Ich glaube es kommen immer so um die 1.500 Leute ber die WZ rein (vom WS gesprochen, da gibts ja mehr Unis wo man anfangen kann). Zu diesem SS sind noch 83 Leute vor dir in der Schlange.. aber dein Vorteil ist, dass in der Regel nicht bermig viele neue Bewerber ber die WZ dazustrmen (anders beim AdH und Abibestenquote, da kommen ja jedes Jahr neue (Doppel-)Jahrgnge - die haben aber 0 WS!!  :hmmm...:  ) 
Ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen wrde ich sagen, du hast den Studienplatz zum WS  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## proctorpeter

> Ich glaube es kommen immer so um die 1.500 Leute ber die WZ rein (vom WS gesprochen, da gibts ja mehr Unis wo man anfangen kann). Zu diesem SS sind noch 83 Leute vor dir in der Schlange.. aber dein Vorteil ist, dass in der Regel nicht bermig viele neue Bewerber ber die WZ dazustrmen (anders beim AdH und Abibestenquote, da kommen ja jedes Jahr neue (Doppel-)Jahrgnge - die haben aber 0 WS!!  ) 
> Ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen wrde ich sagen, du hast den Studienplatz zum WS



Ja, dann wollen wir mal hoffen!! ist ja schon erfreulich, dass die WS dieses Sommersemester zum erstenmal nicht gestiegen sind! Mal sehen ob sich die Tendenz auf das Wintersemester bertrgt! Manche hoffen ja durchaus mit 12 WS im Wintersemester, dass wird glaub ich ziemlich schwierig!!!

----------


## Bnj

auch wenn ich mich fr dieses Semster nicht beworben habe: iwelche Zweitstudenten unter euch die schon was wissen? (wieviele Punkte oder so?)

----------


## proctorpeter

> auch wenn ich mich fr dieses Semster nicht beworben habe: iwelche Zweitstudenten unter euch die schon was wissen? (wieviele Punkte oder so?)


Was genau willste wissen?

----------


## fallenangel30487

Habt Ihr euch mal die Abibestenquote angeschaut? Der NC hat sich ja ganz schn gelockert im Vergleich zum Vorjahr.....

----------


## Bnj

> Was genau willste wissen?


nunja, erstmal ob es wer geschafft hat ber zweitstudium reinzukommen (die Personen sind hier teilweise echt rar) 
dann welche Messzahl ca. fr dieses SS bentigt wurde.

Wenn mglich wieviele Bewerber sich nur fr das Zweitstudium Medizin sich ca. beworben haben

und sofern es hier einige Zweistudenten gibt die es geschafft haben: was vorher studiert wurde

----------


## proctorpeter

> nunja, erstmal ob es wer geschafft hat ber zweitstudium reinzukommen (die Personen sind hier teilweise echt rar) 
> dann welche Messzahl ca. fr dieses SS bentigt wurde.
> 
> Wenn mglich wieviele Bewerber sich nur fr das Zweitstudium Medizin sich ca. beworben haben
> 
> und sofern es hier einige Zweistudenten gibt die es geschafft haben: was vorher studiert wurde


Zum Zweitstudium kann ich gar nichts sagen! 

Das einzige was ich weiss: Wartezeit WS 13 NC 2.8

Grenzrang 457!!! 

Mehr weiss ich nicht!!

----------


## DrArzt

warum ist in sachsen die Dn fr abibestenquote bei 1,6 mit 9 ws? heit dass das man in sachsen einfach "nur" ein abi mit 1,5 bruchte um ber abibestenquote nen platz zu bekommen?
wenn ja ist das megakrank, weil man im ws noch nicht mal im adh nen platz mit 1,5 bekommt...

----------


## doct0r

Hallo.

Habe bei HSS einen Hrtefallantrag fr dieses SS gestellt. Die Dame bei hochschulstart.de hat mir nur die ganze Zeit erklrt, dass ich in der Abiturbesten- und Wartezeitquote eine Ablehnung erhalten werde (was ich ja schon wusste) und dass ich im AdH auch noch eine Chance htte und bezglich des Hrtefallantrags noch einen Bescheid erhalten werde. Als ich dann nochmal konkret nachgefragt habe, wie den ber den Hrtefallantrag entschieden wurde, meinte sie schlielich, ich solle der Kollegin eine E-Mail schreiben. Da ich bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten habe und wohl heute auch nicht mehr erhalten werde und nicht noch das ganze lange Wochenende warten mchte (^^), wrde ich gerne erfahren, ob jemand wei, ob die Entscheidungen ber die Hrteflle auch noch spter kommen knnen, oder ob die Tatsache, dass ich heute noch keinen Bescheid online erhalten habe, bedeutet, dass der abgelehnt wurde. Denn bzgl. der Bescheide zu Hrtefallantrgen finde ich bei HSS keine Termine und berhaupt ist es so, dass man zu diesem Thema im Internet kaum Informationen erhlt, sondern fast nur Spekulationen. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass hier jemand antworten kann, der auch tatschlich selbst schon einen gestellt hat. 

MfG  ::-winky:

----------


## crossie

ich vermute, dass es sich mit den hrtefallantrgen genauso verhlt wie mit den ortsantrgen. d. h. bis zum versand der eigentlichen zulassungsbescheide (=heute fr wartezeit) wurde ber die ganzen antrge entschieden. ist aber wie gesagt nur eine vermutung.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hat jemand mal was Beweber - und Studienplatzzahlen gehrt?

----------


## doct0r

> ich vermute, dass es sich mit den hrtefallantrgen genauso verhlt wie mit den ortsantrgen. d. h. bis zum versand der eigentlichen zulassungsbescheide (=heute fr wartezeit) wurde ber die ganzen antrge entschieden. ist aber wie gesagt nur eine vermutung.


Ja, laut Auskunft am Telefon wurde wohl schon darber entschieden. Nur hat sich die Dame irgendwie davor gedrckt zu sagen, ob die Bescheide auch zu den gleichen Terminen wie die fr die Wartezeit verschickt werden.  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Kiddo

ber die Zahlen staune ich gerade auch. Ich hatte eher erwartet, dass die Werte weiterhin anziehen werden, aber es scheint eher das Gegenteil passiert zu sein. 

Was denkt ihr, wie sich das im AdH verhalten wird?

----------


## nieou

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/stu...789132,00.html

jemand ne Ahnung was damit ist? Was ist mit Einklagen, wenn man 12 WS hat. Wei darber irgendwer was?

----------


## Kiddo

Habt ihr eine Erklrung dafr, warum die Werte nachgelassen haben?

----------


## RookieinMedicine

Wenn man die Werte des letzten Sommersemesters mit denen des aktuellen vergleicht, dann ist die Lage nicht unbedingt einfacher geworden (man blicke in der Abibestenquote auf die einzelnen Bundeslnder).
Weshalb sich die Situation zumindest gegenber dem Wintersemester entspannt hat, darber kann man nur spekulieren. Mglicherweise ist das Angebot an Studienpltzen signifikant erhht worden, vielleicht aber ist das Sommersemester einigen Bewerbern aufgrund der beschrnkten Auswahl an Studienorten nicht attraktiv genug. Jetzt ist es fnf vor zwlf, der Showdown wird sich jedoch im kommenden Wintersemester abspielen.

----------


## proctorpeter

[QUOTE=RookieinMedicine;1501312]Wenn man die Werte des letzten Sommersemesters mit denen des aktuellen vergleicht, dann ist die Lage nicht unbedingt einfacher geworden (man blicke in der Abibestenquote auf die einzelnen Bundeslnder).
Weshalb sich die Situation zumindest gegenber dem Wintersemester entspannt hat, darber kann man nur spekulieren. Mglicherweise ist das Angebot an Studienpltzen signifikant erhht worden, vielleicht aber ist das Sommersemester einigen Bewerbern aufgrund der beschrnkten Auswahl an Studienorten nicht attraktiv genug. Jetzt ist es fnf vor zwlf, der Showdown wird sich jedoch im kommenden Wintersemester abspielen.[/QUO

Das erklrt aber nicht, warum dieses mal die Wartesemester stagnieren oder?!?! In der Wartezeit verringert sich halt irgendwann die Gruppe derer die warten!!! Es bewerben sich ja nicht jedes Jahr massig neue Leute das erstemal die mehr als 15 oder mehr Wartesemester haben!!! Oder ist das jezt ein Denkfehler??

----------


## Nes

also wenn man sich die zahlen so anschaut, kann man doch eigentlich sagen, es ist alles relativ normal. es ist einfacher wie zum WiSe aber etwas schwieriger, wie zum vergangenen SoSe. Kann man daraus ganz eventuell schlussfolgern, dass es auch im AdH sein wird wie sonst auch, nmlich etwas einfacherer wie zum WiSe?

Bitte, bitte besttigt meine Ausfhrung. Es ist doch sehr, sehr, ? sehr unwahrscheinlich das in Gieen die Punktzahl, die zum WiSe reichte, jetzt nicht mehr reicht, oder?

(es geht jetzt speziell um 638,5 Punkte in Gieen, die zum WiSe locker gereicht htten...)

----------


## Kiddo

Hm, htten wir das nicht mitbekommen, wenn die Pltze erhht worden wren?

----------


## Nes

@RookieinMedicine: aber im vgl. zum WiSe entspannt es sich doch immer? Liegt das nicht daran, das es keine Neuabiturienten gibt? Sondern nur die brig gebliebenen?

----------


## proctorpeter

> Hm, htten wir das nicht mitbekommen, wenn die Pltze erhht worden wren?


Das kann man ja relativ leicht rausbekommen, so bald die Zahlen bei HSS online sind! 

Im Sommersemester 2011 haben 1524 Bewerben einen Medizin Studienplatz bekommen! Fr 2012 sind die Zahlen noch nicht draussen!!!

----------


## Nes

@proctorpeter: ich htte eigentlich gedacht, das sich jedes Jahr ungefhr gleichviele ber Wartesemester bewerben, denn warum sollte diese Zahl abnehmen (bld ne Frage mit ner Gegenfrage zu beantworten, ich wei). Ich knnte mir nur vorstellen, das irgendwann der Zeitpunkt erreicht ist an dem die Leute sagen, jetzt bin ich zu alt, um nochmal von vorne anzufangen und das der Wert deswegen irgendwann konstant bleibt.

----------


## proctorpeter

> @proctorpeter: ich htte eigentlich gedacht, das sich jedes Jahr ungefhr gleichviele ber Wartesemester bewerben, denn warum sollte diese Zahl abnehmen (bld ne Frage mit ner Gegenfrage zu beantworten, ich wei). Ich knnte mir nur vorstellen, das irgendwann der Zeitpunkt erreicht ist an dem die Leute sagen, jetzt bin ich zu alt, um nochmal von vorne anzufangen und das der Wert deswegen irgendwann konstant bleibt.


Ja, ich weiss es auch nicht genau, wie man das am besten darstellen kann! Bei mir sind jetzt im SS12 80 leute vor mir, habe also knapp einen Platz verpasst. Das bedeutet doch das jetzt nur noch 80 Leute vor mir sind die den Platz vor mir bekommen knnen, und ich habe 13 WS 2.9 gehabt....also wenn sich jetzt nicht mehr wahnsinnig viele "neubewerber" mir 16 oder mehr WS bewerben, habe ich einen Platz, und die Wartezeit msste sich so bei 13 WS einpendeln! Aber das hoilft glaub ich auch nicht weiter! Hahahahah...

----------


## RookieinMedicine

> also wenn man sich die zahlen so anschaut, kann man doch eigentlich sagen, es ist alles relativ normal. es ist einfacher wie zum WiSe aber etwas schwieriger, wie zum vergangenen SoSe. Kann man daraus ganz eventuell schlussfolgern, dass es auch im AdH sein wird wie sonst auch, nmlich etwas einfacherer wie zum WiSe?
> 
> Bitte, bitte besttigt meine Ausfhrung. Es ist doch sehr, sehr, ? sehr unwahrscheinlich das in Gieen die Punktzahl, die zum WiSe reichte, jetzt nicht mehr reicht, oder?
> 
> @RookieinMedicine: aber im vgl. zum WiSe entspannt es sich doch immer? Liegt das nicht daran, das es keine Neuabiturienten gibt? Sondern nur die brig gebliebenen?
> 
> (es geht jetzt speziell um 638,5 Punkte in Gieen, die zum WiSe locker gereicht htten...)


Die nicht vorhandenen Neuabiturienten spielen wahrscheinlich eine entscheidende Rolle, die Konkurrenz ist etwas kleiner. 
Deshalb meine ich ja auch, dass es im nchsten Wintersemester ziemlich gefhrlich werden kann, selbst wenn man eine gute DN hat. Zu deiner Beruhigung teile ich deine Ausfhrungen zum AdH: Die jetzige Tendenz in der Abibesten-/Wartezeitquote wird sich auch im AdH fortsetzen. Mit 638,5 Punkten ist man also sehr gut im Geschft  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Kiddo

Und wie sieht eure Tendenz zu Erlangen aus? Wird eine DN von 1,0 plus Dienst reichen?

----------


## proctorpeter

Kann mir nochmal jemand genau diese Ziffernfolge erlutern, dass wre sehr nett!

                Ortsprferenz      Sozialkriterium     Note
Hamburg           1                         5                2,0

Wre ich hier mit einem SK 4 und Note schlechter als 2,0 drin oder nicht!?!?!?!

----------


## mathematicus

> Kann mir nochmal jemand genau diese Ziffernfolge erlutern, dass wre sehr nett!
> 
>                 Ortsprferenz      Sozialkriterium     Note
> Hamburg           1                         5                2,0
> 
> Wre ich hier mit einem SK 4 und Note schlechter als 2,0 drin oder nicht!?!?!?!


Wenn du gengend Wartesemester hattest, ja. Es entscheiden folgende Kriterien in der Reihenfolge: Ortsprferenz - Sozialkriterium - DN.

----------


## proctorpeter

> Wenn du gengend Wartesemester hattest, ja. Es entscheiden folgende Kriterien in der Reihenfolge: Ortsprferenz - Sozialkriterium - DN.


OK, super! Ja die werde ich hoffentlich im Wise 12/13 haben, da habe ich dann 14 WS! Weisst du wie sich das SK 4 darstellt wenn ich angebe, dass ich aus Bremen komme, und in Bremen, gibt es ja bekanntlich keine MedUni!! Kannste mir da weiter helfen??? Also welche Uni ist dann die nchste, bzw. gibt es dann ein SK4 berhaupt???

----------


## mathematicus

> OK, super! Ja die werde ich hoffentlich im Wise 12/13 haben, da habe ich dann 14 WS! Weisst du wie sich das SK 4 darstellt wenn ich angebe, dass ich aus Bremen komme, und in Bremen, gibt es ja bekanntlich keine MedUni!! Kannste mir da weiter helfen??? Also welche Uni ist dann die nchste, bzw. gibt es dann ein SK4 berhaupt???


In den Entfernungstabellen ist die U Hamburg fr Bremen nicht aufgefhrt; am besten mal HSS anrufen und nachfragen, ob du dann SK4 fr Hamburg (oder Hannover, wei grad nicht was nher ist) bekommst ;)

----------


## proctorpeter

> In den Entfernungstabellen ist die U Hamburg fr Bremen nicht aufgefhrt; am besten mal HSS anrufen und nachfragen, ob du dann SK4 fr Hamburg (oder Hannover, wei grad nicht was nher ist) bekommst ;)


OK, also findest du das bei den Entfernungstabellen auch nicht! Ich such mich schon halb tot! Werde ich wohl mal nachfragen mssen!!! danke trotzdem

----------


## mathematicus

> OK, also findest du das bei den Entfernungstabellen auch nicht! Ich such mich schon halb tot! Werde ich wohl mal nachfragen mssen!!! danke trotzdem


Das Problem ist halt der Zusatz "an der nchstgelegenen Hochschule *des selben Bundeslandes*", das knnte Probleme geben. Wre aber eigentlich ziemlich unfair, SK4 nicht anzuerkennen...

----------


## proctorpeter

Ich hab die Luftlinien mal grad ausgerechnet, und rausgekommen ist, dass Bremen Hamburg 95km LL sind, und Bremen Hannover 100 km LL sind! Bedeutet also, das die nhere Uni Hamburg ist, richtig!?!?!? hahahaha ;)

----------


## proctorpeter

> Das Problem ist halt der Zusatz "an der nchstgelegenen Hochschule *des selben Bundeslandes*", das knnte Probleme geben. Wre aber eigentlich ziemlich unfair, SK4 nicht anzuerkennen...


Ja, aber anhand welcher Daten wollen die das dann anerkennen!?!?! Messen die das dann selbststndig per Hand mit dem Linial aus!? Ist schon komisch!! Bremen ist halt auch die einzige Ausnahme!! Alle anderen Stadtstaaten bzw. kleine Bundeslnder (Saarland) haben eigene MedUnis!!

----------


## mathematicus

> Ja, aber anhand welcher Daten wollen die das dann anerkennen!?!?! Messen die das dann selbststndig per Hand mit dem Linial aus!? Ist schon komisch!! Bremen ist halt auch die einzige Ausnahme!! Alle anderen Stadtstaaten bzw. kleine Bundeslnder (Saarland) haben eigene MedUnis!!


Da hochschulstart ja immer sehr "transparent" arbeitet, wei ich das nicht.. xD ich wette, dass sie die Luftlinie als Grundlage nehmen  :hmmm...:

----------


## proctorpeter

> Da hochschulstart ja immer sehr "transparent" arbeitet, wei ich das nicht.. xD ich wette, dass sie die Luftlinie als Grundlage nehmen


Ja, ich hab jetzt sogar in anderen Foren gelesen, dass es fr "Bremer" kein Sozialkriterium gibt, aber das wre ja mega unfair!! Ich will das jetzt rausfinden! Bitterrrr!!!!!!

----------


## proctorpeter

Ich verstehe es nur nicht so ganz, wenn du z.B. in Stade wohnst, was Niedersachsen ist, hast du ein SK4 fr Hamburg?!?!?!?! Alles undurchsichtig, aber egal, finden wir jetzt ja eh nicht raus!!!

----------


## mathematicus

> Ich verstehe es nur nicht so ganz, wenn du z.B. in Stade wohnst, was Niedersachsen ist, hast du ein SK4 fr Hamburg?!?!?!?! Alles undurchsichtig, aber egal, finden wir jetzt ja eh nicht raus!!!


Naja, Stade liegt aber auch deutlich nher bei Hamburg.. ;) Vielleicht handelt HSS da nach der Logik: "Ab einer bestimmten Entfernung muss der Bewerber halt umziehen" und bercksichtigt nur Entfernungen unter einer willkrlich festgesetzten Zahl^^ An deiner Stelle wrde ich Montag sofort anrufen und nachfragen, die wissen's dann halt doch noch am besten.^^

----------


## martatata

Hallo  :Big Grin: 


weiB jemand vielleicht, wie das mit den Einschreibungen in Mnster ist? Muss man dort persnlich am 14.02 sein?
Knnte ich nicht alle Unterlagen per Post schicken????...Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich in Polen wohne..und bestimmt bekomme ich ein bisschen spter den Brief von der Uni:/aaaaa was ich machen soll? Hilfe!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mathematicus

> Hallo 
> 
> 
> weiB jemand vielleicht, wie das mit den Einschreibungen in Mnster ist? Muss man dort persnlich am 14.02 sein?
> Knnte ich nicht alle Unterlagen per Post schicken????...Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich in Polen wohne..und bestimmt bekomme ich ein bisschen spter den Brief von der Uni:/aaaaa was ich machen soll? Hilfe!!!


Das wird dir eigentlich im Zulassungsbescheid mitgeteilt. Wenn dort ein persnliches Erscheinen gefordert wird, musst du fr die Immatrikulation nach Deutschland kommen...^^

----------


## VERITAS

> Hallo 
> 
> 
> weiB jemand vielleicht, wie das mit den Einschreibungen in Mnster ist? Muss man dort persnlich am 14.02 sein?
> Knnte ich nicht alle Unterlagen per Post schicken????...Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich in Polen wohne..und bestimmt bekomme ich ein bisschen spter den Brief von der Uni:/aaaaa was ich machen soll? Hilfe!!!


Hi Martatata,
bist du sicher dass du berhaupt einen Platz in Mnster bekommen hast ???
Auch mit 100 Wartesemestern wrst du nmlich mit Sozialkriterium 5 (da du in Polen wohnst)nicht nach Mnster gekommen. 
ber die Abibestenquote mit 1,9 auch nicht...

Wrde mich mal interessieren wie du das gemacht hast falls du doch den Platz hast...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Das wird dir eigentlich im Zulassungsbescheid mitgeteilt. Wenn dort ein persnliches Erscheinen gefordert wird, musst du fr die Immatrikulation nach Deutschland kommen...^^


Kommen diese Info in einem extra Schreiben zum Bescheid oder steht das im Bescheid drin? Kann ich mich dann theoretisch auch mit dem ausgedruckten Online Bescheid einschreiben?

----------


## mathematicus

> Kommen diese Info in einem extra Schreiben zum Bescheid oder steht das im Bescheid drin? Kann ich mich dann theoretisch auch mit dem ausgedruckten Online Bescheid einschreiben?


Also ich habe meine Zulassung jetzt fr ZM in Wrzburg bekommen, kann daher nicht fr alle Unis sprechen; die 1. Seite war der Bescheid mit dem blichen blabla und auf der 2. Seite waren alle Infos von der Hochschule, also wo man sich die Immatrikulationspapiere online runterladen kann und bis wann sie wo hingeschickt werden mssen^^ Ich habe mir also sofort alles wichtige runterladen, ausfllen und abschicken knnen  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Also ich habe meine Zulassung jetzt fr ZM in Wrzburg bekommen, kann daher nicht fr alle Unis sprechen; die 1. Seite war der Bescheid mit dem blichen blabla und auf der 2. Seite waren alle Infos von der Hochschule, also wo man sich die Immatrikulationspapiere online runterladen kann und bis wann sie wo hingeschickt werden mssen^^ Ich habe mir also sofort alles wichtige runterladen, ausfllen und abschicken knnen


Ah super...naja ich muss ja noch bis zum ADH warten aber gut zu wissen, dass man gar nicht auf den Brief warten muss...

----------


## martatata

> Hi Martatata,
> bist du sicher dass du berhaupt einen Platz in Mnster bekommen hast ???
> Auch mit 100 Wartesemestern wrst du nmlich mit Sozialkriterium 5 (da du in Polen wohnst)nicht nach Mnster gekommen. 
> ber die Abibestenquote mit 1,9 auch nicht...
> 
> Wrde mich mal interessieren wie du das gemacht hast falls du doch den Platz hast...




Ich weiss nicht , wie ich das gemacht habe ;) ich habe einfach Zulassungsbescheid bekommen...ich hatte 15 Wartesemester und 1,9 DN... und das musste reichen  :Big Grin:  vielleicht sind andere Kriterien fr Auslnder...keine Ahnung  :Smilie:  aber das interessiert mich  schon nicht..Zulassungsbescheid ist Zulassungsbescheid!!! aber jetzt ist andere Frage..soll ich nach Munster am Dienstag fahren oder nicht?????

----------


## Nautila

Wenn mich nicht alles tuscht musst du persnlich zur Einschreibung in Mnster erscheinen (oder bevollmchtigte Person). Es gibt zwei Tage, an denen die Einschreibung fr die WZler und Abibesten luft... Mnster schickt alles per Post bzw. sehr zgig per eMail. 

Es macht wenig Sinn auf gut Glck am Dienstag nach Mnster zu fahren. Im Regelfall werden dir alle Infos mitgeteilt. Und nein, das steht nicht auf dem Zulassungsbescheid.... auf dem Zulassungsbescheid steht nur, wie die Uni das handhabt.
Fr Mnster (oder Berlin z.Bsp.) steht drauf, dass die Uni zeitgleich Infos per Post schickt....

----------


## fallenangel30487

Tipp gegen die Nervositt *g*:
Shisha rauchen......

----------


## VERITAS

> Ich weiss nicht , wie ich das gemacht habe ;) ich habe einfach Zulassungsbescheid bekommen...ich hatte 15 Wartesemester und 1,9 DN... und das musste reichen  vielleicht sind andere Kriterien fr Auslnder...keine Ahnung  aber das interessiert mich  schon nicht..Zulassungsbescheid ist Zulassungsbescheid!!! aber jetzt ist andere Frage..soll ich nach Munster am Dienstag fahren oder nicht?????


Ich wei schon warum ich von Hochschulstart bzw.der ZVS nix halte...
Da steht ein groes Gebude(ich war schon einmal dort) mit zich Angestellten, die 3 (in Worten) DREI !!! Studiengnge verwalten und das 2x im Jahr und die kennen ihre eigenen Regeln nicht! 
Normalerweise httest du Sozialkriterium 4 gebraucht fr Mnster, auch als EU-Auslnderin!
Aber stimmt, kann dir egal sein und mir auch... ::-oopss: 

Wegen deiner Problematik. Du knntest auch die Uni anrufen und gezielt nachfragen, ich denke dann wrst du auf der sichersten Seite  :hmmm...:

----------


## sun.flower

> Ich wei schon warum ich von Hochschulstart bzw.der ZVS nix halte...
> Da steht ein groes Gebude(ich war schon einmal dort) mit zich Angestellten, die 3 (in Worten) DREI !!! Studiengnge verwalten und das 2x im Jahr und die kennen ihre eigenen Regeln nicht!


 :Meine Meinung:  Geb ich dir absolut Recht!  War z.B. bis letzten Herbst auch davon berzeugt, dass wenn man ne Zulassung im AdH fr ne Uni A bekommt und diesen Platz nicht annimmt, dann aus dem Auswahlverfahren raus ist. Tja, und dann treff ich jemanden der von ner anderen Uni Anfang Oktober angerufen wurde (ich glaube sie stand eine Ortsprferenz hinter der Uni wo er eigentlich nen Platz gehabt htte) und nen Platz angeboten bekommen hat. und nein, es war KEIN Teilstudienplatz!

Naja whatever, wenn man einmal durch ist, muss man sich damit nicht mehr abgeben  :hmmm...:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle Zugelassenen und Erstis-in-spe!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bnj

Messzahl 11... das macht einem ja richtig Mut frs Wintersemester.... NOT

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

nur noch wenige stunden bis zu den absagen, knnte kotzen vor angst.
wie kann man dann ungefhr rechnen ob es zum WS klappen kann oder nicht? hab ja die daten vom WS nicht mehr  :grrrr....: 

am besten ich orientiere mich an schmuggelmaeuschen, dann kann man so was errechnen oder vermuten oder wie auch immer.
noch 183 tage dann bis zu unseren WS bescheiden, angst. Wobei ich noch immer auf nen platz in gttingen zum teilstudium hoffe  :bhh:  - aber seeeeeeehr unwahrscheinlich halt.

----------


## Ghosttalker

Warts doch einfach ab, mit 12 WS und nem guten 2er Abi bzw. 1,x (1,7-1,9) wird man bestimmt nen Platz bekommen, auch ohne entsprechendes Sozialkriterium bzw. Ortsantrag.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Juhu die Studienplatzzahlen sind online...
1616 letztes SS waren es 1524
Jetzte fehlen nur noch die Bewerberzahlen! Konnte die schon jemand rausfinden?

----------


## Juliii

Nein, leider nicht...aber nach der Entwicklung der Abiturbestenquote sieht es so aus, als wren sie nicht dramatisch angestiegen  :Smilie: . Sagt mal, Abiturbestenquote in Sachsen-Anhalt 1,6? Was ist denn da los?  :hmmm...:

----------


## proctorpeter

> Nein, leider nicht...aber nach der Entwicklung der Abiturbestenquote sieht es so aus, als wren sie nicht dramatisch angestiegen . Sagt mal, Abiturbestenquote in Sachsen-Anhalt 1,6? Was ist denn da los?


Ja, dass ist total strange, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen! Wahrscheinlich ist das eh alles totalle Willkr bei Hochschulstart, und die NCs und Wartezeiten werden einfach auf den halbjhrigen Betriebsfeiern ausgewrfelt!!!!

----------


## Juliii

Ich glaube eher die Schulen in Sachsen-Anhalt haben Propaganda fr Pharmazie betrieben, denn da liegt der Schnitt pltzlich bei 1,5  :Big Grin: .

----------


## stellam19

So hier mein Rang frs SS - vielleicht hilft es einigen zur Orientierung.

SS12 Rang 821 (WS12 - 2,1)

Frs SS13 tippe ich auf min. 14 WS

----------


## fallenangel30487

Die Bewerberzahlen sind online.....17.655 Bewerber und 1616 Pltze...
...das sind gerade mal 23 Bewerber mehr als im letzten SS aber 92 Pltze mehr...JUHU

----------


## SunnyDay93

Hat jemand aus Frankfurt und Umgebung Interesse an einer Lerngruppe, die fr Aufnahmetests lernt oder einfach schon mal das Studium vorbereitet? Hab nmlich keine Lust alleine zu lernen ;) Bei Interesse einfach PM...

----------


## Esja

Mein Rang: 2011, Grenzrang in der Wartezeitquote war ja 457.
Ich habe 10 WS und DN 2,8.

Htte ich nchstes SS oder WS Chancen auf einen Studienplatz in Bonn oder Kln?

----------


## stellam19

ich denke nicht

----------


## fallenangel30487

oh man...ich hoffe so, dass der NC sich im Gegensatz zum letzten SS im ADH nicht viel verndert! Was denkt Ihr dazu? Die Studienplatz und Bewerberzahlen sehen ja ganz gut aus....

----------


## proctorpeter

> Mein Rang: 2011, Grenzrang in der Wartezeitquote war ja 457.
> Ich habe 10 WS und DN 2,8.
> 
> Htte ich nchstes SS oder WS Chancen auf einen Studienplatz in Bonn oder Kln?



Nach Kln kommst du sowieso nur wenn du mindestens nen SK4 hast, bei deinem DN braucht du fr Kln aber eher SK3!! Bonn ist fr dich schon wahrscheinlicher, das pendelt die letzten Jahre immer so bei Ortsprferenz 1 SK5 und 2.6 -3.4 DN!!! Aber wie schon gesagt, nchstes Jahr wird das sehr wahrscheinlich noch nichts! 12 WS wirst du wohl brauchen mssen!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Noch 18 1/2 Tage bis zum 1 ADH....OMG

----------


## Esja

aber  ws 2013 habe ich ja 13 wartesemester. wo steht denn, welches sk ich fr welche uni brauche? ich blicke bei hochschulstart nie durch.

----------


## chana

HSS - Auswahlgrenzen - Semester aussuchen und Jahr - Wartezeit - dann unten auf "Zu den Entscheidungen: Medizin"   :Smilie:

----------


## Esja

Danke!

Was ist denn, wenn man folgendes braucht: Ortsprferenz (1), Sozialkriterium (5) und DN 2,4?

Und ich habe O/1, SK/4 oder 2 und DN 2,8.

Bekomme ich dann einen Platz? Wird das SK hher gewertet als die Note oder muss beides stimmen?

----------


## mathematicus

> Danke!
> 
> Was ist denn, wenn man folgendes braucht: Ortsprferenz (1), Sozialkriterium (5) und DN 2,4?
> 
> Und ich habe O/1, SK/4 oder 2 und DN 2,8.
> 
> Bekomme ich dann einen Platz? Wird das SK hher gewertet als die Note oder muss beides stimmen?


SK ist wichtiger, du wrdest einen Platz bekommen.

----------


## proctorpeter

> SK ist wichtiger, du wrdest einen Platz bekommen.


Also, erst wird geschaut, ob man generell eine Zulassung fr einen Medizinstudiumsplatz bekommt. Diese Auswahl lag fr die Wartezeitquote im SS 2012 bei 13 WS und 2.8 DN. Das bedeutet, dass jeder mit 14 WS oder mehr, zugelassen worden ist, alle die 13 WS hatten mussten mindestens einen DN von 2.8 oder besser haben. Bei dieser Quote (WS 13 2.8) wurde noch nicht ber den Ort entschieden. Alle die, die also 14 WS oder mehr haben bzw. 13 WS und 2.8 oder besser, kommen dann in einen Pool und es wird entschieden wer wohin geht. Jetzt sind die Wartesemester quasi egal, das bedeutet einer der 17 WS wartet ist nicht zwangslufig besser als einer der nur 14 Wartesemester gewartet hat! 

Die Entscheidungskriterien fr den Medizin Uni (Ort) sind wie folgt. 

Das 1. und "strkste" Entscheidungskriterium ist die sogenannte Ortsprferenz, die man in der Wartezeitquote angeben kann (1-6).

Das 2. Kriterium ist das Sozialkriterium (SK1 _strkstes Sozialkriterium_ bis SK5 _kein Sozialkriterium_)   

Das 3. Kriterium ist die Durschnittsnote

DAs bedeutet das zu erst auf die Ortsprferenz geschaut wird, danach auf das Sozialkriterium und dann auf den Durchschnitt! 

Was also bedeuten Zahlenreihen wie diese???

Ortsprfenrenz: 1; SK: 3; DN 2.7 (Berlin)

Fr Berlin wurden alle die Bewerber zugelassen die mindestens Ortprferenz 1 haben (Berlin an 1. Stelle genannz haben) und ein SK2 oder besser haben! Fr leute die ein SK3 haben muss die Note mindestens bei 2.7 liegen! 

Das bedeutet in diesem Fall, egal wie gut dein Schnitt ist, fr diese Zahlenreihe musste man mindestens ein SK3 oder besser haben, mit einem SK4 hat man dem entsprechend keine Chance.

Ergo, Berlin ist eine sehr, wenn nicht die beliebteste UNI!!!!


Eine andere Zahlenreihe: 

Ortsprferenz: 2; SK: 5; DN 3.2 (Mainz) 

Fr Mainz wurden alle Bewerber die Mainz an erster Stelle genannt haben zugelassen, fr die, die Mainz an 2. Stelle genannt haben - also Ortsprferenz 2. - konnten nur die mit einem SK5 und einem Schnitt von 3.2 zugelassen werden! 

Bedeutet also, dass ein Bewerber der Mainz an 3. Ortsprferenz genannt hat, keine Chance hat auch wenn er z.B. ein SK2 und einen DN von 2.2 hat. 

Also wichtig, erst zhlt die Ortsprferenz, dann das SK und als letztes die DN. Bei Gleichheit wird dann immer auf das nchste Kriterium geschaut! 

Tsch

----------


## Esja

oh danke. dann weiss ich jetzt, dass ich mich fr kln oder bonn entscheiden muss. da man fr beides die ortsprferenz 1 braucht. und wenn ich bonn an 1. stelle whle, wre es ja sinnvoller dsseldorf an 2. zu whlen.
endlich verstehe ich das system. dankeschn!!!!

----------


## proctorpeter

> oh danke. dann weiss ich jetzt, dass ich mich fr kln oder bonn entscheiden muss. da man fr beides die ortsprferenz 1 braucht. und wenn ich bonn an 1. stelle whle, wre es ja sinnvoller dsseldorf an 2. zu whlen.
> endlich verstehe ich das system. dankeschn!!!!


Ja, aber fr Kln brauchst du mindestens ein SK4 und einen Schnitt von 2.1, bzw ein SK3. Bonn ist da schon wesentlich einfacher rein zukommen, da reicht ein SK5 und mindestens 2.5!! Naja, und dass sind natuerlich immer die Zahlen vom "jetztigen" Semester wies im nchsten wird kann man natuerlich nicht sagen, aber die Tendenzen stimmem meistens schon!!!

----------


## med.dent.

Die 2 Wochen bis zu den Ergebnissen vergehen irgendwie nicht...oder kommt mir das nur so vor?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nes

NEEEIIIIN, mir gehts auch so. Ich bin so hibbelig, zappelig und nerv meine ganze umwelt. wahhhhhh.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hab jetzt angefangen zur Ablenkung so ein online Rollenspiel zu spielen..... OMG wie weit muss es noch kommen...es wird echt Zeit!

----------


## Nes

DAAANKE fallenangel, das hat mich jetzt zum lachen gebracht  :Smilie: 
Ich hab jetzt diese Woche 3 Tage Abschlussprfung fr den RS, aber das trgt nicht gerade zu meiner emotionalen Beruhigung bei... aber immerhin hab ich mit lernen eig. genug zu tun.

----------


## fallenangel30487

> DAAANKE fallenangel, das hat mich jetzt zum lachen gebracht 
> Ich hab jetzt diese Woche 3 Tage Abschlussprfung fr den RS, aber das trgt nicht gerade zu meiner emotionalen Beruhigung bei... aber immerhin hab ich mit lernen eig. genug zu tun.


....so gings mir 2009 *g* Wie gut, dass ich auf der Arbeit so viel zu tun hab, dass ich dauern berstunden mache...da hab ich nicht so viel Zeit zum Nachdenken..und in der Rest Zeit hab ich dann jetzt ja auch ne Beschftigung *g*

----------


## med.dent.

Noch *9* ...der Countdown luft  :Jump:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Noch *9* ...der Countdown luft


Irgendwie fehlt mir hier der like button :Meine Meinung:  :Top:

----------


## Nes

JAA der fehlt mir auch sehr.

I Like!

----------


## ebruli

Falls ich eine Zusage erhalte (Kln 1,3) dann habe ich einen Studienplatz zu verschenken.
Geht das?  :Blush: 

Kann ich mich eig nochmal bei der ZVS bewerben, wenn ich schon einmal genommen werde und selber ablehne?

----------


## mathematicus

> Falls ich eine Zusage erhalte (Kln 1,3) dann habe ich einen Studienplatz zu verschenken.
> Geht das? 
> 
> Kann ich mich eig nochmal bei der ZVS bewerben, wenn ich schon einmal genommen werde und selber ablehne?


Verschenkt wird nix, der Platz wird dann halt im Nachrck- oder Losverfahren weitergegeben.
Ja, kannst du, einzige Ausnahme: Du darfst dich nicht fr ein Fach bewerben, in dem du immatrikuliert bist (z.B. weil du an eine andere Uni willst), da msstest du dich vorher exmatrikulieren.

----------


## fallenangel30487

So langsam bin ich nur noch genervt und steh total neben mir....das is so schrecklich...einerseits denk ich mit 1,3 msste es doch locker in Mainz klappen, vieleicht sogar schon im 1. ADH, aber andererseits wei man das ja nie! Diese Ungewissheit treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Leute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Am Dienstag ist es soweit!

----------


## Kiddo

Ja, man kann fast Stunden zhlen  :Smilie: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! OMG Vieleicht erfahren wir ja am Montag schon was telefonisch....

----------


## NitroBacter

oh mann, ich verfolg das hier nur mit und bin trotzdem auch aufgeregt xD
Viel Glck euch allen  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich habe gerchteweise gehrt dass der aktuelle NC im 1. ADH in Mainz bei 1,4 liegt....keine Ahnung was da dran ist...hat mir ne bekannte erzhlt die in Mainz studiert....

----------


## Kiddo

Warte ab, bis wir was Genaues wissen.

Ich fieber leider auch nur mit den anderen (besonders mit meinem Freund) mit. Aber NitroBacter, bald sind wir selbst auch dran und da ist es doch gut, wenn man im Fiebern schon etwas bung hat  :Big Grin: .

Wie viele WS hast du denn? Wann denkst du, wird es fr dich losgehen?

----------


## NitroBacter

Hey, Kiddo, ich hab erst 1 WS und mach grad Krpfl Ausbildung, also sollte es frhestens zum WS 14/15 losgehen, aber ich denk da ich mit der Ausbildung erst im August fertig werde, bekomme ich den Bonus noch nicht und kann erst zum SS 15 anfangen  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiddo

Oh, also auch noch so lange  :Frown: . Bis zum Beginn WS 2014/15 sind es noch 936 Tage. Also fast morgen :P.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Irgendwie bin ich gerarde in so einer "alles ist sch***" Stimmung!
Gehts euch auch so? Ruft von euch jemand am Montag bei hss an?

----------


## Kiddo

Ja, ich will es versuchen. Ich werd es schon nachher maal versuchen, wenngleich ich nicht denke, dass ich schon etwas erfahren werde.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich wei nicht ob ich anrufe...eigentlich will ich mir die Enttuschung ersparen, aber was is wenn sie doch schon was sagen? Schreibst du bitte was sie gesagt haben?

----------


## fallenangel30487

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...... ich hab ne Zusage fr Mainz!!!! Ihr knnt anrufen!

----------


## Kiddo

Wo hast du denn angerufen? Ich habe gerade bei HSS angerufen und wegen Erlangen gefragt. Sie meinte, sie wsste noch gar nichts. Ich trau mich nicht, nochmal anzurufen. Wrdest du fr mich anrufen und nach den Grenzen von Erlangen fragen?

----------


## Kiddo

Nochmal angerufen. Unter Angtabe der Registriernummer kriegt man was raus. Ich muss die nur leider erst suchen und dann nochmal anrufen. Bis 15 Uhr sind die da. Ich bin so gespannt. Das glaubt ihr gar nicht.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Jo so gings mir auch. Sie hat gemeint sie kann mir den NC net sagen aber wenn ich Ihr die Reg. Nummer gebe kann sie schauen ob ich nen Platz habe!

----------


## Kiddo

Nochmal angerufen. Unter Angtabe der Registriernummer kriegt man was raus. Ich muss die nur leider erst suchen und dann nochmal anrufen. Bis 15 Uhr sind die da. Ich bin so gespannt. Das glaubt ihr gar nicht.

----------


## Shutterfly

Hab bisher immer nur mitgelesen, aber jetzt, wo ichs wei, hab ich mich doch auch mal registiert.
Also ich hab auch grad angerufen, war ne supernette Dame dran und ich hab "unter Vorbehalt" meinen Platz in Tbingen!!!!!!!
Juchu!!! Also Grenzrnge usw. wei ich auch nicht, die sagen einem wirklich nur, ob man nen Platz hat oder nicht.
Also lieb fragen und  Registriernummer bereithalten.

----------


## Mitschi

ruft ihr bei hochschulstart an oder wo?

----------


## Shutterfly

Ja, direkt bei hochschulstart, Nummer steht da irgendwo auf der Seite. Bin auch gleich durchgekommen und die Dame hat auch ganz in Ruhe geguckt und hat meinen ganzen Antrag nochmal vorgelesen, dass ichs auch wirklich bin.

----------


## Mitschi

Ich hab unter Vorbehalt auch einen Platz, in Gttingen, ich kann es garnicht glauben  :Smilie:

----------


## Niggel

> Ich hab unter Vorbehalt auch einen Platz, in Gttingen, ich kann es garnicht glauben


Hey, darf man fragen was fr einen Schnitt du hattest mit Boni?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiddo

Mein Freund hat unter Vorbehalt einen Platz in Erlangen bekommen. Gewichtete Note 1,0 mit Dienst. Ich freu mich gerade voll fr ihn. Das ist so toll.

----------


## klappauter

mit 1,0 in erlangen war doch nun wirklich absolut sicher... oh man ich rger mich grad wie verrckt, dass ich da heute nicht angerufen habe... htte nicht gedacht das sie schon was sagen

----------


## Kiddo

Er war sich trotz der 1,0 dermaen unsicher und die letzten Tage richtig heftig nervs. Zu glauben und es dann zu wissen sind zweierlei. Das hat man ihm richtig angemerkt, wie die ganze Spannung von ihm abgefallen ist.

----------


## Juliii

An alle, die schon nen Platz haben meinen Glckwunsch!!  :Smilie:  Sagt mal, war das jeweils eure 1. OP? ber die anderen kann hss ja sicherlich noch nichts genaues sagen, oder?

----------


## Kiddo

Bei meinem Freund war es die 2. OP. Er hat da angerufen und sie haben ihm gesagt, dass es an seiner ersten OP zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nichts geworden ist, dass es bis zum 22.03. noch werden kann und das er aber bei seiner zweiten OP sicher nen Platz kriegen wird.

----------


## Juliii

Das ist natrlich super  :Smilie: . Dann werd ich am Montag auch mal anrufen! Danke!

----------


## sun.flower

Wurde schon jemand in Gieen zugelassen?? Wenn ja mit welcher Punktzahl?  :Smilie: 


achja und herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle Glcklichen!!  :Grinnnss!:  Viel Spa im Studium!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Blanc

Hui was ist das spannend hier  :Smilie: 
Leisen Glckwunsch an Alle die schon eine vorlufige Zusage haben!
Ist ja auch echt interessant zu sehen wer denn so alles mit einem studieren wird.

@ Mitchi: willkommen in G!Werde da auch zum SS anfangen  :Big Grin:

----------


## klappauter

@Kiddo was hatte er den auf Platz 1 bei dem es dann mit 1,0 nichts geworden ist?

----------


## seemann90

Wisst ihr vielleicht etwas aus Kln??????

Oder Wrzburg??? 

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## klappauter

seemann90 was hast du fr ein Schnitt und auf was kommst du in Wrzburg?

----------


## seemann90

1,3 fr Kln, meine 1. Ortsprferenz.

Wrzburg: hatte Chemie 8, Physik 14, Mathe 8 und Bio 14 Punkte im letzten Schuljahr (war in Kanada in der 11.)
= 1,1 

... oder? ^^ nicht, dass ich mich nun verrechnet habe und falsche Hoffnungen hege  :Smilie:  
Und du?

----------


## carylein

mitschi und blanc mit welchem schnitt seid ihr in gttingen ins rennen gegangen??  :Smilie:  
glckwunsch euch allen!!!!

----------


## klappauter

1,2 in Kln ich hatte leider nur Physik und Mathe... in Mathe immer 15 in physik 3 mal 14 ein mal 13 komme somit auch auf 1,1... wir sitzen wohl im selben Boot^^ hab Wrzburg auf Platz 1, Kln erst auf 3 deswegen spielt das fr mich wohl keine rolle, da ich damit rechne, dass ich, falls es in Wrzburg nicht klappt, in Erlangen genommen werde.

----------


## seemann90

Sehr angenehm einen weiteren 1,1-Wrzburg-Kandidaten zu sprechen!  :Smilie:  
Eigentlich bin ich dort positiver eingestellt, als in Kln, das bereitet mir doch groe Sorgen. Hast du etwa den TMS gemacht, da du davon ausgehst, in Erlangen genommen zu werden?

----------


## Blanc

@ carylein  ich mit 2,6 bin aber ber die wartezeit zugelassen worden

Willste auch nach G?wo liegst du denn dann?

----------


## seemann90

@Kiddo, was war denn die 1. Ortsprferenz deines Freundes?

----------


## carylein

glckwunsch :Smilie:  
ich bin bei 1,6 mit bonus, mache mir damit allerdings keine hoffnungen.

----------


## klappauter

Nein ich hab den Test nicht gemacht... viele andere aber bestimmt auch nicht und letztes jahr war der NC auf 1,5... da ist genug Luft denke ich

----------


## Brianstorm101

> Nein ich hab den Test nicht gemacht... viele andere aber bestimmt auch nicht und letztes jahr war der NC auf 1,5... da ist genug Luft denke ich


Naja, im Gegensatz zum letzten Sommersemester wurde in Erlangen aber das Verfahren gendert, die bonieren den Test jetzt relativ stark. So stark, dass die Grenze im Wintersemester 11/12 bei 1,0 lag  :hmmm...:

----------


## klappauter

ja ist mir klar... wei nicht ich denke trotzdem, dass das klappen sollte... naja hoffe eh auf Wrzburg... obs dann Kln oder Erlangen wird falls es in Wrzburg nicht klappen sollte ist mir eigentlich egal.

----------


## carinaloveskiwi

Ohje ich glaub ich werd wirklich noch verrckt! =) 
will jetzt auch wissen obs geklappt hat! Ich hoffe auf einen Platz in Erlangen mit 1.1, aber wird glaub ich eher knapp werden!
Hat denn sonst schon jemand info aus Erlangen? Hat vll jemand mit 1.1 nen Platz? =)

----------


## klappauter

immer schn locker bleiben das klappt in Erlangen wirst sehen kein Stress...

----------


## Kiddo

Mein Freund hat in Erlangen einen Platz mit 1,0 plus Dienst. Wo da jetzt allerdings die Grenze lag, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, das haben die Leute von HSS nicht verraten. Ich drcke dir aber die Daumen, dass es fr dich reicht.

----------


## Kiddo

@ Seemann90, Tbingen ist sein Erstwunsch gewesen.

----------


## seemann90

Danke fr die Antwort! Heit das, dein Freund htte ohne den Bonus 1,5 gehabt, Kiddo?

----------


## Kiddo

Nein, seine Abinote liegt bei 1,8.

----------


## tk7

> Nein, seine Abinote liegt bei 1,8.


Er hat also 'nen Platz? Yay! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Kiddo

Ja, den hat er. Ihr werdet bald Studienkollegen sein. Er ist voll happy. Die Glckwnsche gebe ich gerne weiter. Er wird sich freuen. Vielleicht lernen wir uns ja irgendwann mal kennen, wre irgendwie abgefahren  :Smilie: .

----------


## fallenangel30487

Irgendwie kann ich es noch gar nicht glauben! War brigens auch meine OP 1.

----------


## coeur

Glckwunsch an alle neuen Erstis, wir sehen uns bald im Vorklinik-Frust!  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sun.flower

> Glckwunsch an alle neuen Erstis, wir sehen uns bald im Vorklinik-Frust!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anoulie

"Nach den uns vorliegenden Daten der Stiftung fr Hochschulzulassung (ehemals ZVS) haben Sie sich fr den Studienstandort Mnster beworben. Daher freut es uns besonders Ihnen mitteilen zu drfen, dass Sie  aller Voraussicht nach - in den nchsten Tagen eine Zulassung zum Studium der Medizin an unserer Hochschule fr das kommende Sommersemester 2012 erhalten werden."

 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 

Ich hab nur 1,3... keine wirklichen Boni... aber wow... wow... danke... ich glaub es irgendwie noch nicht... erst wenn ich morgen den Bescheid im AntOn sehen werde  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Juliii

Glckwunsch!! Leider wird daisy die nchsten Tage nicht funktionieren, sodass man den Bescheid per Post bekommt (hat hochschulstart auf facebook gepostet). Aber du hast ja schon mal Gewissheit  :Smilie: .

----------


## JasiMini

Hey ihr, ihr knnt direkt bei Hochschulstart anrufen, mir haben sie vorhin auch telefonisch gesagt, dass ich an meiner ersten OP nicht zugelassen wurde  :hmmm...: .

Fazit-> In Gttingen wurde jedenfalls nicht bis 1,4 genommen. Wie sieht's bei euch aus? Welche Note habt ihr und habt ihr ne Zulassung? (Machen wir doch mal ne kleine Umfrage, dann knnen wir uns bei unseren restlichen Ortsprferenzen sicherlich bessser einschtzen  :Smilie:  )

Liebe Gre 
Jasmin

----------


## Mitschi

spannend

----------


## JasiMini

> spannend


http://www.facebook.com/pages/hochsc...04325592989018

----------


## Anoulie

Okay, ich habe jetzt noch mal nachgeschaut: letztes SoSe war der NC in Mnster bei 1,2, und dieses WiSe bei 1,0. Dann kann ich doch mit 1,3 gar keinen Platz bekommen. What the -- ? Das gab es doch in den letzten Jahren nie, dass der NC lockerer wurde. Aber in der Mail stand mein Name, meine Adresse. Wie geht das?!

----------


## sun.flower

Freu dich doch endlich Anoulie, Mainz hat nen NC von 1,4!!  :hmmm...: 

http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=3613

----------


## Anoulie

Warum das denn?  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  Schockierend! Aber okay... *freu*

----------


## ebruli

kann es denn tatschlich sein dass die ncs humaner werden  :Smilie:  hoffen wir das es auch frs ws gilt..
scheine mit meinen 1,3 auch in kln dabei zu sein (kann aber nicht antreten)

----------


## Shutterfly

Ich glaub ja eher, dass das mit den humaneren NCs wirklich nur frs SS gilt. Gibt bestimmt einige, die sich gar nicht bewerben, da die Wunschuni im SS keine Pltze vergibt und auerdem sind die Leute mit den 0,XX-Schnitten ja wohl im WS schon untergekommen und neue Abiturienten gibts ja zum SS nicht.
Also ich kenn einige, die mit nem guten Schnitt zum SS nen Platz hatten und aus verschiedenen Grnden dann doch aufs WS gewartet haben und dann keinen Platz bekommen haben. 
Und da ja mittlerweile schon Leute mit nem 1,1 oder 1,2- Schnitt nen TMS machen, weil sie denken, sie schaffens sonst nicht, wirds immer schwieriger zum WS nen Platz zu kriegen.
Also ich wrd mir das gut berlegen, den Platz jetzt nicht zu nehmen,da es durchaus sein kann, dass man wieder nen Jahr warten muss.

----------


## ebruli

ich bin leider aus familiren grnden ortsgebunden dh fr mich kommt nur ulm oder mnchen in frage.. mir sind die hnde gebunden ich muss warten und hoffen im ws angenommen zu werden.

----------


## Scottybern

Hmm ich hab mal ne Frage. Also ich hab ne 1,3 und wre also in Mainz mit dabei. Aber Mainz ist bei mir nur zweite Ortsprferenz. Hab ich trotzdem eine Chance?

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Hmm ich hab mal ne Frage. Also ich hab ne 1,3 und wre also in Mainz mit dabei. Aber Mainz ist bei mir nur zweite Ortsprferenz. Hab ich trotzdem eine Chance?


Ja!
Musst aber bis zum 22.3 warten!
Herzlichen Glckwunsch...und bis im April in Mainz *g*

----------


## Scottybern

Na gut dann muss ich wohl noch warten  :Smilie: 
Sag mal Fallenangel die 30487 heit das du am 30.04. Geburtstag hast? Ich nmlich auch  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Na gut dann muss ich wohl noch warten 
> Sag mal Fallenangel die 30487 heit das du am 30.04. Geburtstag hast? Ich nmlich auch


Jop *g*

----------


## JasiMini

bermorgen ist es so weit!!!  :bhh:

----------


## Nes

ohhhhhh jaaaaaa  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiddo

Morgen schon per Telefon bei HSS ;).

----------


## JasiMini

Weit du zufllig ab welcher Uhrzeit die Ergebnisse angeblich da sein sollen?

----------


## JasiMini

Hat jemand von euch heute telefonisch schon etwas rausbekommen?

----------


## Scottybern

Ja hab grad angerufen und bin zu 100% in Mainz genommen.

----------


## Valerie.v

> Ja hab grad angerufen und bin zu 100% in Mainz genommen.


Hey,

was fr einen Schnitt hattest du bzw. mit welcher Punktzahl?  :hmmm...: 

Oh ich hoffe doch so sehr, dass 1,5 (ohne i-.ein Bonus) noch i.wo gereicht hat!  :Grinnnss!: )

LG

----------


## sun.flower

Kln liegt bei 1,5  :hmmm...:  Und manche Unis geben ja automatisch Notenbonus. Weit du schon Genaueres?

----------


## Valerie.v

> Kln liegt bei 1,5  Und manche Unis geben ja automatisch Notenbonus. Weit du schon Genaueres?


Halli Hallo,

Habe gerade mit hochschulstart.de telephoniert. Ablehnungsbescheid!  :grrrr....: 
Ich hatte mich so gefreut, als ich bei Kln 1,5 gesehen hab. Aber da mssten nur ein paar durchgekommen sein; auf FB steht, sogar wenn einem 2 Punkte zu 1,4 gefehlt haben, hat es nicht gereicht :-/ Und Kln bewertet nichts anderes, kein Bonus fr Fcher etc. D.h. reiner DN von 1,5 und dann auch noch so ein guter 1,5 dass die 1,4 wahrscheinlich um 1 Punkt verfehlt sein muss. Ganz toll :-/

----------


## Melina93

> Halli Hallo,
> 
> Habe gerade mit hochschulstart.de telephoniert. Ablehnungsbescheid! 
> Ich hatte mich so gefreut, als ich bei Kln 1,5 gesehen hab. Aber da mssten nur ein paar durchgekommen sein; auf FB steht, sogar wenn einem 2 Punkte zu 1,4 gefehlt haben, hat es nicht gereicht :-/ Und Kln bewertet nichts anderes, kein Bonus fr Fcher etc. D.h. reiner DN von 1,5 und dann auch noch so ein guter 1,5 dass die 1,4 wahrscheinlich um 1 Punkt verfehlt sein muss. Ganz toll :-/


Unter den mit 1,5 wurde gelost, so wie es immer gemacht wird. Es geht nicht nach erreichter Gesamtpunktzahl. Bei gleicher Qualifikation ( In diesem Fall DN 1,5) wird gelost.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

wie kann ich meinen bescheid einsehen, machen die schon wieder eine wartung? SAUEREI.
oder bin ich nur blind?
will ja nur meinen rang wissen.

----------


## mathematicus

> wie kann ich meinen bescheid einsehen, machen die schon wieder eine wartung? SAUEREI.
> oder bin ich nur blind?
> will ja nur meinen rang wissen.


Daisy wird momentan ja gewartet (ganz zufllig, haha-.-) das war leider schon zur 1. AdH-Stufe so. Ich wrde per E-Mail nachfragen, da habe ich auch immer meine Rangpltze gesagt bekommen!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ach dann kann ich auch die post abwarten morgen, ist ja eh nichts besonderes. setzte auf`s WS 2012  ::-dance:

----------


## Kiddo

Mich wrde die Grenze in Tbingen interessieren. Das H sagt einem so wenig.

----------


## mathematicus

> Mich wrde die Grenze in Tbingen interessieren. Das H sagt einem so wenig.


1,2. Aber kA ob mit oder ohne Dienst...

----------


## Kiddo

Und dann haben sie gelost unter den Leuten mit 1,2?

----------


## audrey.

ein paar Leute sind mit 1,2 ohne Dienst reingekommen 
soweit ich wei wurde gelost 

ich hatte aber pech -.-

----------


## Onkel Eddy

Hallo alle zusammen,

also jetzt brauch ich mal eure Meinung liebe Medis. Ich hab vor zehn Jahren Abi mit 1,1 gemacht. Dann hab ich mit Jura angefangen. Allerdings hab ich im Schwerpunktbereich gemerkt - als es um Medizinrecht ging - dass Medizin doch meine Berufung ist bzw. sein knnte. Das habe ich aber eher auf die lange Bank geschobenund erst mal ne Ausbildung zum Heizungsbauer gemacht. Also jetzt hab ich eben nur mein Abi und 15 Wartesemester. Meint ihr, das ich eine Chance habe, in Mainz angenommen zu werden? Wird meine Ausbildung zum Heizungsbauer angerechnet? Ich will jetzt unbedingt durchstarten...

arghh werde verrckt, ich wei nicht, wie's weitergeht

danke fr eure Hilfe im Voraus

Schne Gre

----------


## Kiddo

Mit 1,1 sollte es reichen ;).

----------


## Valerie.v

> Mit 1,1 sollte es reichen ;).


Das bezieht sich auf`?

Und ist dein Freund nun doch noch in Tbingen reingekommen? Nachdem ich so oft von ihm gelesen hab, muss ich jetzt auch mal nachfragen, was da rauskam!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kiddo

Auf irgendeine Frage ;). Ich muss nachher reinschauen, muss nur jetzt leider zum Dienst  :Frown: .

Erlangen ists geworden ;).

----------


## Valerie.v

Ach wie schn!  :Grinnnss!: ) Er hat sooo ein Glck! Erlangen ist sooo schn!  :Grinnnss!: ) Und die Uni soll auch ganz gut sein!  :hmmm...: 
Da wrd ich jetzt auch gern hin *trum*

----------


## sun.flower

> Ach wie schn! ) Er hat sooo ein Glck! Erlangen ist sooo schn! ) Und die Uni soll auch ganz gut sein! 
> Da wrd ich jetzt auch gern hin *trum*


 :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  - das sagt wohl alles  :Big Grin:  Kommst du aus der Nhe?

----------


## Valerie.v

> - das sagt wohl alles  Kommst du aus der Nhe?


Ne, gar nicht. Zum SS ist fr mich alles ziemlich weit. Komm aus Freiburg.
Aber Erlangen ist 'ne Stadt, mit der ich mich sehr gut anfreunden knnte!  :Grinnnss!: 
Kommst du etwa von da i-wo?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kiddo

Die breitgrinsenden Smilies verwirren. Was denkst du ber Erlangen und die Uni dort?

----------


## Valerie.v

> Die breitgrinsenden Smilies verwirren. Was denkst du ber Erlangen und die Uni dort?


der breitgrinsende Smilie soll einfach nur happy sein weil die Stadt total schn ist  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## RookieinMedicine

> der breitgrinsende Smilie soll einfach nur happy sein weil die Stadt total schn ist )


Hier wittert mittlerweile schon jeder Ironie...

----------


## sun.flower

@Valerie.v: yes.  :Grinnnss!:  Erlangen ist wirklich ne superschne Studentenstadt.. also je nach Geschmack natrlich, aber klein und fein triffts denk ich ganz gut  :Grinnnss!:  Hey Freiburg, die Stadt muss ich mir uuunbedingt mal anschaun! soll megaschn sein.. und ihr habt die meisten Sonnenstunden in D-land  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Erlangen ist einfach nur SUPER!!! Super Profs, super Aufbau der Vorklinik und die einzelnen Unis sind gut zu erreichen ;D

----------


## Valerie.v

> Erlangen ist einfach nur SUPER!!! Super Profs, super Aufbau der Vorklinik und die einzelnen Unis sind gut zu erreichen ;D


EBEN! Es spricht einfach alles fr Erlangen!  :Grinnnss!: 
Die ganzen Institute (also fr Medizin) sollen ja i-wo um den Schlossgarten herum sein, oder?
Ist natrlich ganz praktisch zum Studieren; wenn die einzelnen Vorlesungsorte alle in der Nhe sind. Mit so Grostdten wie Mnchen oder Hamburg z.B. wrde ich gar nicht klarkommen, wo man zwischen den Vorlesungen per U-Bahn hin und her curven muss um alles zu erreichen :-/

@ Sun.Flower: Ja, FR ist wirklich auch superschn ud wir genieen hier die letzten Tage schon sehr viel Sonne!  :Grinnnss!:  Ist def. einen Besuch wert!  :hmmm...:  Woher genau kommst du denn?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kiddo

Das klingt doch echt super. Dann ist das glatt eine berlegung wert, in zwei Jahren auch dort anzufangen. Danke fr das Feedback.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Ja, also das anatomische Institut ist nhe des Schlogartens. Das chemische Institut ist ca. 10 minuten zu Fu von der Anatomie aus zu erreichen. DAs einzige wo du im 1.Semester weiter weg musst, ist fr Physik, weil das drauen bei der technischen Uni ist, umgeben von Wald ;D ist echt extrem schn dort und total ruhig. Die meisten sparen sich aber nach 2 Vorlesung die Physik und daher entfllt dieser Weg auch! Ich hatte bis jetzt, obwohl ich zu Fu war, nie Probleme rechtzeitig in den Vorlesungen zu sein ;D und whrend des Fumarsches kann man sich gut mit den Kommilitonen unterhalten

----------


## audrey.

Der Schlossgarten und die ganzen kleinen Cafs in Erlangen sind echt super  schn ! Und nicht zu vergessen "der Berg"  :Party:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

wo man sogar von der Uni ,,Bergfrei" bekommt  :Big Grin: DDDDDD

----------


## audrey.

:Nixweiss:  das haben die doch vor kurzem abgeschafft   :dagegen: 
oder tusch ich mich da jetzt ?

Im Wintersemester gibt's in Erlangen jetzt bestimmt doppelt so viele Bewerber wenn wir das hier so anpreisen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valerie.v

was genau hat's denn da eig. mit dem BERG auf sich?!
Also versteh ich das richtig, dass da einfach mal EIN BERG in der Stadt ist?! (was ja an sich eig. ... nichts ungewhnliches ist?!) Und wozu dann der ganze Trubel drumherum, von wegen "Bergkirchweih-Festle" oder sonst was, was ich i-wo mal in der Ersti-Info gelesen habe... Ach ist das bitter, ich lese die Ersti-Info wo ich genau wei, dass ich auf Rang 990 stehe! :-/  :grrrr....:  :'-(

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Hey Kopf hoch  :Big Grin: . Ne der Berg steht nicht mitten in der Stadt *G* Keine Ahnung wie man sich das vorstellen muss, da gehts halt ganz lang den Berg hoch, is so ne Strae und oben dann aufn Berg und am Weg finden sich Buden und Fahrgeschfte und lauter Zeugs  :Big Grin: . Ich hatte zu dieser Zeit Emptykurs in der Frh um 7 und da haben die meistens noch die Schnapsleichen vom Bahnhof via Mllabfuhr entsorgt -ohne schmarn das hat die Mllabfuhr gemacht-. Gibts Bergfrei nicht mehr? Dachte die 2 Tage oder so gibst noch? Frher war das ja mal ne ganze Woche, aber geben tuts das noch? oder tusch ich mich da? *G* Egal Zeit ist immer dafr.....

----------


## sun.flower

Ich glaube frher wars definitiv frei und jetzt ist's den Leuten freigestellt.. wer kommen will kann kommen, die andern sind beurlaubt  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Doch  :Big Grin:  am 29.5 haben wir einen Tag frei bekommen  :Big Grin:  
http://www.uni-erlangen.de/studium/z...sterplan.shtml

----------


## audrey.

ich hab heute wegen dem Nachrckverfahren bei hochschulstart angerufen habe aber keinen Platz bekommen was ich mir ja schon gedacht habe.
Die Dame meinte ich bin in Tbingen jetzt auf Rang 9 und sie haben noch 6 Leute genommen. 
(Davor war ich Rang 27 Grenzrang 15 ich - dachte die Rnge bleiben naja egal  :Big Grin:  ) 
In Mainz sind anscheinend 25 Leute nachgerckt und in Erlangen so um die 13 (das weis ich jetzt nicht mehr  :Big Grin:  ) 
Naja... sollte wohl nicht sein -.-

Glckwunsch an die, die noch nachgerckt sind =)

----------


## DrArzt

Hey Leute,
ich hab da mal ein kleines Verstndnisproblem: Auf der Seite von HSS sind ja die Auswahlgrenzen im 2. Hauptverfahren fr Medizin verffentlicht. Diese Werte dort stimmen aber nicht mit den Werten berein, die man in der PDF ber die Werte frs SS2012 nachlesen kann. Wie kann das sein? Ich beziehe mich nicht auf das NRV sondern die Werte von 2. Stufe AdH ?!?!?!?!?!?
Danke fr Erklrungen.

----------


## Valerie.v

Hallo an alle Wartenden, Hoffenden  :bhh: 

Ich habe auch gerade mit HSS tel. 
In Kln sind auch welche nachgerckt - wie viele wussten sie nicht Bescheid. Aber da sieht es jetzt so aus, dass 1,5 allein nicht gereicht hat und nicht unter ihnen ausgelost wurde, sondern auch noch DIENST als nachrangiges Kriterium. Das ist auch sehr komisch, denn hier steht doch bei den offiziellen Werten zum 2. AdHS: 
Kln 
DN: 1,5
Dienst: Nein
http://hochschulstart.de/?id=3652

Und so steht es auch in der PDF-Datei fr 2. AdHS und NV!!!

Verwirrung pur.

----------


## Valerie.v

Welche Werte stimmen nicht berein? Bei welcher Uni meinst du? Ich sehe auf den ersten Blick berall das gleiche...

----------


## Valerie.v

> Welche Werte stimmen nicht berein? Bei welcher Uni meinst du? Ich sehe auf den ersten Blick berall das gleiche...





> Hey Leute,
> ich hab da mal ein kleines Verstndnisproblem: Auf der Seite von HSS sind ja die Auswahlgrenzen im 2. Hauptverfahren fr Medizin verffentlicht. Diese Werte dort stimmen aber nicht mit den Werten berein, die man in der PDF ber die Werte frs SS2012 nachlesen kann. Wie kann das sein? Ich beziehe mich nicht auf das NRV sondern die Werte von 2. Stufe AdH ?!?!?!?!?!?
> Danke fr Erklrungen.



Welche Werte stimmen nicht berein? Bei welcher Uni meinst du? Ich sehe auf den ersten Blick berall das gleiche...

----------


## DrArzt

Ja z.b. bei der Charite steht bei HSS auf der Seite PZ einmal 950 und einmal 910... aber in der PDF steht bei Charite 880 und 850 als PZ ?! (in der PDF ist das eine der letzten Seiten aber nicht die NRV sondern 2.Stufe ADH)

----------


## Parodontose14

vlllt medizin mit zhnmedizin verwechselt?

----------


## DrArzt

Richtig. Sch***e. Richtig Sch***e. Ja leider nur die Zahnmedizin-Werte .. hatte mich schon gefreut  :Big Grin: 
Danke Parodontose14 !

----------


## Lisa812

Hi, also wie vertreibt man sich nun die Gedanken und die Zeit bis August? Uuuuuaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!! Das ist sooooooo gemein  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## dahema

DAS frage ich mich auch...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Lesen, Sport, Ergebnisse der letzten Jahre vergleichen und wilde Hochrechnungen anstellen, KPP machen, 1. Hilfe Kurs machen, relaxen, grillen, Urlaub fahren, ...

----------


## moed

gibts eigentlich eine Regel wie alt der 1Hilfe Schein sein darf? So wie beim KPP in machen Lndern?

----------


## lio

In NRW darf er bei Meldung zum Physikum maximal vier Jahre alt sein… Also zwei Jahre vor Studienbeginn, wenn man die Vorklinik in Regelstudienzeit durchzieht.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

hab ich so auch gelesen.
ich hab nmlich das groe ziel meine semesterferien so gut wie mglich frei zu haben  :Grinnnss!:  kpp war super toll und den 1. hilfe kurs die 2 tage sitz ich auch noch ab  :hmmm...:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

in Kln ist der Bestandteil des 1. Semesters

----------


## PRIND

In Essen ist der 1. Hilfe Schein Teil des integrierten Seminars Notfallmedizin. Da man dieses Seminar eh machen muss (unabhngig davon ob man den 1. Hilfe Schein hat oder nicht) lohnt es sich eigentlich nicht ihn vorher zu machen. Also spart euch lieber die Zeit und das Geld, denn an vielen Unis wird er kostenlos angeboten und die paar Stunden im Semester/in den Semesterferien machen den Braten auch nicht fett. Zumal er wie gesagt auch Teil eines Pflichtseminares sein kann und man ihn dann quasi doppelt macht - und so toll ist der 1. Hilfe Schein ja dann doch nicht  :Smilie: . 

Lieber einen Teil des KPP machen (aber auch hier aufpassen, denn manche Landesprfungsmter bestehen bei der Anmeldung frs Physikum darauf, dass das KPP nicht lter als 2-4 Jahre ist - je nach LPA, manchen ist es aber auch Wurscht solange man es nach dem Abi gemacht hat) und die Zeit vor der Vorklinik genieen.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

und weil ich seit 6 Jahren warte mich hier auch mal verrckt zumachen.... Ich halte es echt nicht mehr aus, hab mittlerweile schon albtrume... 

Wenigstens is hab 17.30 fr mich schon WE und nchste WOche habe ich einiges zutun, also wird die schnell vergehen...
Heute sind es noch 22 Tage bis zum Bescheid, und bis zum anruf sind es nur noch 20Tage bis zum 1. Anruf

----------


## Melina93

Leute sorry fr deisen off topic Beitrag, aber ich muss es mal fragen.
Wenn ich mein Kontrollblatt auf HSS einlesen kann uns nichts rot ist, ist die Bewerbung doch komplett abgeschlossen, oder?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich meine Ja.

----------


## Timo Beil

wie tief geht das seminar "notfallmedizin"? ist man dann auf dem stand eines rettungssanitters, darunter oder darber?
vergleicht das am besten mit einer (anderen) ausbildung (meinetwegen auch san a,b,c oder so)!

gibt es dieses oder vergleichbare seminare an allen unis?

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

noch 8 Tage Leute !!!!
Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Jump:

----------


## Joolz

> wie tief geht das seminar "notfallmedizin"? ist man dann auf dem stand eines rettungssanitters, darunter oder darber?
> vergleicht das am besten mit einer (anderen) ausbildung (meinetwegen auch san a,b,c oder so)!
> 
> gibt es dieses oder vergleichbare seminare an allen unis?


Ich wei es nicht, aber ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass das schwer zu vergleichen ist. Du weit vermutlich in der Theorie deutlich mehr als ein RS, dafr kommt dort sicherlich die Praxis deutlich krzer.

----------


## PRIND

> wie tief geht das seminar "notfallmedizin"? ist man dann auf dem stand eines rettungssanitters, darunter oder darber?


Das Seminar bringt dich auf den Stand des Erste Hilfe Kurses (ok es ging teilweise ein wenig darber hinaus)  :Smilie: . Also nicht zu vergleichen mit einer Rettungssanitter Ausbildung, die dich wesentlich intensiver auf die Notfallmedizin vorbereitet, vor allem in Bezug auf die Praxis. Das Seminar dauert halt nur eine Woche, die RettSan-Ausbildung dauert 3 Monate.... Im Semianr werden die Standardsachen gemacht wie CPR, stabile Seitenlage etc. pp. also wirklich nur die absoluten Basics. San a/b/c kenne ich nicht wirklich- ist das diese Ausbildung die man bei den ganzen Hilfsorganisationen macht?

Dieser hochtrabende Begriff "Seminar Notfallmedizin" ist auch etwas irrefhrend, da man im Zuge des Seminars lediglich den Erste Hilfe Schein macht.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

soweit ich informiert bin, macht man da (etwas mehr) den "groen" Erste Hilfe schon, den machst du aber auch als MTA oder in der Pflege, im Gegensatz zum "kleinen" Schein fr den Fhrerschein

----------


## PRIND

Naja es gibt halt den 8 Std. Erste Hilfe Schein (= fr den Fhrerschein) und den 16 Std. Erste Hilfe Kurs (= fr z.B. Ausbildung und Studium).

Da ich "Erste Hilfe Kurs" geschrieben habe (= was nach deiner Definition der groe EH Schein sein drfte) macht man im Seminar also nicht mehr, sondern genau das was ich auch geschrieben habe. Sicherlich sind die anatomischen und physiologischen Bezge etwas ausgeprgter als bei einem normalen Erste Hilfe Kurs, einfach weil man als Student da ein wenig detaillierteres Wissen hat, aber wirklich viel mehr ist das echt nicht.

Aber abgesehen davon ist es ne gute Sache, dass die Uni sowas anbietet, da man ansonsten das in Eigenregie beim DRK oder so machen msste und die lassen sich das bezahlen.

----------


## Joolz

Naja aber selbst der "Groe EH Schein" (EH-Kurs) dauert ja nur 2 Tage. Der Fhrerscheinkurs ist der LSM-Kurs und dauert einen Tag.
Ich hab vor vielen Jahren mal nen San A/B/C gemacht, meine Erinnerung ist nicht die Beste aber da lernt man halt noch son bisschen zustzliches wie Frhdefi, Sauerstoff, Gefahrgut usw.
Wenn der Kurs ne Woche geht ist es gut mglich, dass es mit einem SAN A/B Kurs zu vergleichen ist.
Aber wie gesagt, ist nur ne Vermutung, wissen tu ichs nicht.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

aber der Groe ist 2 Tage vollzeit, die meisten Seminare an der Uni sind 2 stunden oder so. Ich denke mal bei diesen Semiar wird einer Groe Schein und evtl ein paar Extras gemacht. Muss man halt an der Uni fragen, eigentlich wird Sanis der erste hilfe kurs immer erlassen

----------


## PRIND

Damit es zu keiner Verwirrung kommt:

-Im Zuge des Zivildienstes habe ich den RettSan gemacht - das Notfall Seminar liegt vom Niveau her *weit* darunter

-Im Zuge der MTRA Ausbildung habe ich einen Erste Hilfe Kurs gemacht - das Notfall-Seminar liegt etwas darber

-Im Zuge des Studiums habe ich -berraschung  :Smilie: - das Notfall-Seminar gemacht - s.o. also das Notfall Seminar liegt etwas ber dem EH Kurs

Das Seminar hatte einen Umpfang von ca. 25 Stunden, also "nur" 9 Stunden mehr als der EH Kurs. Diese 9 Stunden decken evtl. den etwas genaueren Bezug zur Physiologie/Pathophysiologie, aber wirklich nicht viel mehr.

Gefahrgut, Unterscheidung Voll-Automat. Defibrillation vs. Halb-Automat. Defibrillation, Rettungsgriffe, Rettungsfunk etc. was man evtl im San a/b/c Kurs macht (keine Ahnung davon) gibt es in diesem Seminar nicht. Die zeitliche Komponente lsst auch gar nicht so viel mehr Stoff zu.

Aber ist ja auch Wurst, frs Physikum bentigt man einen aktuellen EH Kurs und den bekommt man in diesem Seminar, daher ist es vllig egal wo das Seminar vom Niveau her steht, hauptsache man bekommt den Wisch bei vertretbarem Zeitaufwand. Wir reden hier ja auch noch immerhin von einem Vorklinik Kurs, in dieser Zeit ist noch nicht viel mit groer Medizin  :Smilie: .

----------


## Joolz

:Big Grin: 
Naja dann htten wir jetzt zumindest die Frage ausfhrlichst geklrt

----------


## Timo Beil

erstmal danke fr die vielen antworten!

und weil ich san a, b und c beim drk gemacht habe (a und b zusammen sind c, glaube ich), kann ich da eventuell aufklren:

der eine teil besteht aus den ganzen transportmglichkeiten (im team und alleine), also trage, tragering aus dreieckstuch und auch transport ohne material.

das interessante, was wir in sachen "helfen" machen drfen ist sauerstoff geben und intubieren. zudem haben wir, auch mit lateinischen fachbegriffen, schon viel ber den krper gelernt und den umgang mit ambubeutel, aed und zugngen usw gebt. wir drfen keine zugnge, injektionen oder so legen, aber knnen die vorbereiten.

----------


## Joolz

Du meinst sicher nen LT oder hnliches  mit Intubieren.

----------


## Timo Beil

larynxtubus, genau!

----------


## vfb

Verndern sich denn jetzt die Zeiten, wann die Zulassungsbescheide gesendet werden, da jetzt dieses neue Zulassungssystem gestartet ist? Und wann werden die Bescheide des AdH versandt? Ich hab mich in Leipzig als erster Ortsprferenz beworben mit Abi 1,5 und TMS 1,0 also insg. 1,3. Wann kann ich realistisch mit einer Zusage rechnen?
Liebe Gre und danke!

----------


## Joolz

Dann solltest du am 3.9. eine Zusage bekommen, sofern du denn eine bekommst (kenn mich da mit deinen Chancen in Leipzig nicht aus)
http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=383

Absagen gibts erst am 24.9. frs ADH

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=383

8.8. ganz evtl telefonische Auskunft ber Zu-/Absage im Abi-Beste/Wartezeit Verfahren (nicht rechtswirksam)
9.8. ab 14Uhr sehr wahrscheinliche tele Auskunft s.o.
10.8. Online Stellung (ca. 9Uhr) und Versand der Zulassungsbescheide  Abi-Best/Wartezeit. Annahme bis 22.8.
14.8. Online Stellung und Versand der Ablehnungsbescheide
*3.9. Online Stellung und Versand der Zulassung AdH 1. Stufe. Annahme bis 14.9.
24.9. Online Stellung und Versand der Zulassung AdH 2. Stufe. Annahme bis 1.10*
24.9. Online Stellung und Versand der Ablehungsbescheide
8.10. 1.NRV (nur noch fr AdH). Annahme bist 12.10
18.10 2. NRV (nur noch fr AdH). Annahme bis 24.10

----------


## vfb

Ah okay, vielen Dank. Dann sind also der 3.9. und 24.9. die Stichtage, ganz schn lange hin. Knntet ihr mir noch erklren, was das mit der ersten und zweiten Stufe des AdH zu bedeuten hat?

----------


## Joolz

http://www.hochschulstart.de/?id=621
Hier sind recht gute Beispiele aufgefhrt. Wenn du einen Platz an der Uni auf Platz 1 bekommst, dann bekommst du deine Zusage schon am 3.9. es sei denn, das Auswahlverfahren ist noch nicht abgeschlossen (bspw. Auswahlgesprche oder so)
Fr Leipzig msstest du eigentlich am 3.9. ne Zusage bekommen, sofern du nen Platz bekommst, da du die Uni ja an erster Stelle hast und das Auswahlverfahren eigentlich zumindest fr die Quote DN+Test bis dahin abgeschlossen sein msste.
Kannst aber auch einfach mal bei hoschulstart anrufen (oder ne E-Mail schreiben) und fragen ob die Zusagen fr Leizig wenn mans an erster Stelle hat am 3.9. verschickt werden.

----------


## M.tuberculosis12

also seh ich das richtig: am 10.8 gehen nur die zulassungen ber die wartesemester raus, nicht aber die absagen? .. wenn ich also bis zum 11.8 keine post bekommen habe, wei ich schon dass eine absage am 14/15.8 kommt?? damn ..

----------


## Joolz

Du kannst das ganz online einsehen ber Daisy. Da sollte deine Zulassung normalerweise am 10.8. vormittags online sein. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist kannst du ja einfach anrufen. Dann weit dus zumindest vor dem 15. :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

du kannst online deinen bescheid am 10.08. ab ca. 9 Uhr einsehen. ist am 10.08. kein bescheid online auf deinem anmeldeportal bei HSS ist es leider eine Absage. post bekommst du dann eh erst am 15.08. per post und am 14.08. online wenn`s ne absage sein sollte.

----------


## M.tuberculosis12

oh man .. da hab ich doch dann keine nerven fr ;)

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

du wirst eh sptestens ab Do ab schtzen knnen ob es gereicht hat oder nicht. Hier wird immer gepostet wer  mit wieviel WS und welchen DN nen Platz hat...

----------


## Joolz

Wenn am 10.8. um 11 noch nix im Daisy ist wrd ich einfach anrufen

----------


## M.tuberculosis12

kay - ich werd dann mal schauen  :Smilie:  .. seh das jetzt schon als vlliges panik-szenario auf mich zukommen .. kann nicht einfach jmd bei mir anrufen??  :Smilie:

----------


## timothy007

> http://www.hochschulstart.de/?id=621
> Hier sind recht gute Beispiele aufgefhrt. Wenn du einen Platz an der Uni auf Platz 1 bekommst, dann bekommst du deine Zusage schon am 3.9. es sei denn, das Auswahlverfahren ist noch nicht abgeschlossen (bspw. Auswahlgesprche oder so)
> Fr Leipzig msstest du eigentlich am 3.9. ne Zusage bekommen, sofern du nen Platz bekommst, da du die Uni ja an erster Stelle hast und das Auswahlverfahren eigentlich zumindest fr die Quote DN+Test bis dahin abgeschlossen sein msste.
> Kannst aber auch einfach mal bei hoschulstart anrufen (oder ne E-Mail schreiben) und fragen ob die Zusagen fr Leizig wenn mans an erster Stelle hat am 3.9. verschickt werden.


Wie sieht es denn eigentlich einer Zulassung fr OP2 aus, wenn OP1 und OP2 lediglich die Durchschnittsnote bercksichtigen? Gibt es fr den Fall Chancen auch fr die 2.OP schon am 3.9. eine Zusage zu erhalten? Oder erhlt man auch dann noch keine endgltige Zulassung, da es ja theoretisch sein kann, dass alle Angenommenen der 1. OP ihren Studienplatz nicht antreten  :Big Grin:  In so einem Fall bekme man dann aber auch die Zulassung fr OP 1 erst in der zweiten Stufe.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

klar, schick doch HSS ne mail und bitte um Rckruf, es sei DRINGEND  :bhh: 
Entweder kannst hier lesen was ist oder eben anrufen oder eine email an HSS schicken ODER HSS hat das Ergebnis schon verffentlicht und man kann auf der Website lesen wo die Auswahlgrenzen lagen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

nein, nur OP eins. fr die restlichen OP muss man bis Ende September warten.

----------


## Joolz

Du knntest ja theoretisch nachrcken an OP1, daher kannst du auch nur dort eine Zulassung bekommen. Wenn du jetzt eine Uni an OP1 httest, bei der du in der Vorauswahl ausgeschieden bist (zb. nicht zum Gesprch eingeladen und daher keine Chance nachzurcken) wrde die ZVS am 3.9. schon eine Zusage fr die Uni an OP2 versenden. Aber das trifft bei dir auf keinen Fall zu.

Mit 1,3 solltest du aber denke ich realistische Chancen haben am 3.9. fr Leizig zugelassen zu werden. Hab mal geschaut, letztes Jahr wars bis 1,4.

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Was schtzt ihr, wie sieht es denn in Homburg auf OP1 mit 1,4 aus? Knnte der Bescheid schon ab 3.9 eintrudeln oder ist es wahrscheinlich, dass ich noch ein paar Wochen warten muss? Letztes Jahr war ja die Grenze 1,5.

----------


## Timo Beil

ich schtze, du bist mit 80% als wahrscheinlichkeit drin.

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

> ich schtze, du bist mit 80% als wahrscheinlichkeit drin.


Das hrt sich doch gut an  :Top:  zumal ich denke, dass wie letztes Jahr auch wieder 1,5er in Homburg noch genommen werden (geringere Gesamtbewerberzahl + gleichbleibende Studienplatzzahl sind denke ich gute Argumente dafr, dass es mit groer Wahrscheinlichkeit so bleibt)
Ich hoffe, dass ich schon im September die Bescheide bekomme und nicht erst im NRV, auch wenn ich es natrlich gerne in Kauf nehmen wrde, wenn es vorher nicht klappt.

----------


## Stonie7

Weitere Unis haben Ihre ersten Zusagen verschickt. Vergleicht man die Werte mit dem Stand nach dem Hauptverfahren im letzten Jahr, so sieht man, dass in Kln in einigen Fchern ein Anstieg zu verzeichnen ist (Beispiel BWL: letztes Jahr 1,8; dieses Jahr 1,6), in Mnster hingegen ist der NC in sehr vielen Fchern um 0,1 gesunken (ebenfalls Beispiel BWL: letztes Jahr nach dem Hauptverfahren 1,8, dieses Jahr: 1,9). 
Meine Glaskugel-Prognose bleibt weiterhin, dass der NC in Medizin im Sden sowie in den Bundeslndern mit Doppeljahrgang leicht ansteigt und im Rest von Deutschland stagnieren wird oder sich sogar leicht entspannen wird!

----------


## crazykid33

Hoffen Wirs mal.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

es ist nicht mehr lang Leute!!! Ich halt es echt nich mehr aus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## amy-mia

ich auch nicht mehr :/

----------


## Julia8

versuche mich auch abzulenken, total unkonzentriert - endlich planen zu knnen - noch schnell nach Mallorca wre wohl noch gut  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

nun ja, ist ja um die ecke  :hmmm...: 

nur noch 3 tage (heute nicht mitgezhlt), sollte zu berleben sein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## amy-mia

waaaaaaaaahhhhhh kann mich jmd bitte bis ca. 14 uhr sedieren?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

toll, mich bitte mit. amy, ich rufe um 13 uhr an und wehe wehe wehe ....

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

mich auch. Hab mich gerade mit meinem Freund gezofft, wegen nix. Ich halte das keine 48h mehr aus

----------


## isosc

geben die einem echt schon heute telefonisch auskunft?

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

nur vielleicht zu abibestennote und wartezeit halt.

----------


## cdm23

Knnt ihr dann bitte sofort schreiben, was die euch gesagt haben? Ich werd hier nmlich auch gleich verrckt vor Aufregung! Und sei es nur, dass ich wenigstens die Gewissheit habe, dass es nichts wurde. Aber besser als so garnichts zu ahnen...

----------


## Joolz

Viele haben schon was erfahren
http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...=79055&page=42

----------


## LeaMia

Ich habe auch vorhin eine - vorlufige - Zusage fr Oldenburg erhalten... JUCHUHHHH!!!!  :Smilie:  War meine einzige Wahl!  :Smilie:  Freu mich total!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

glckwunsch!!!

----------


## Medinator

Morgen allerseits!

wei schon jemand was aus Berlin?

----------


## Medikean

Ja, telefonisch die vorlufige Zusage. Ne Mail gabs heute morgen von der Charit auch schon. 
Noch nix gehrt  :was ist das...?:

----------


## lowintensity

Mal ne kurze Frage zum Online-Bescheid in DaISy: Wird der heute ins Netz gestellt? Oder kann das erfahrungsgemaess auch ein wenig dauern? Bei mir steht immer noch "Es liegt kein Bescheid vor." (Hab mich fuer ein Zweitstudium Medizin beworben).

----------


## rockhopper

Ich wurde laut Telefonaussage in Frankfurt am Main angenommen- yayness. Alles luft nach Plan. Glckwunsch auch an alle anderen, die bereits eine (vorlufige) Zusage haben. Fr alle anderen drcke ich fest die Daumen!

----------


## Breena

Habe gerade bei DaISy den Online-Bescheid bekommen, Zusage fr Aachen.  :Smilie:

----------


## dahema

> Mal ne kurze Frage zum Online-Bescheid in DaISy: Wird der heute ins Netz gestellt? Oder kann das erfahrungsgemaess auch ein wenig dauern? Bei mir steht immer noch "Es liegt kein Bescheid vor." (Hab mich fuer ein Zweitstudium Medizin beworben).


Schau mal ins Forum der Zweitstudenten ("Oldies & Family"). Dort sind die Bescheide bei allen Zugelassenen zeitgleich kurz vor 9:30 Uhr online gewesen.

----------


## Amira2004

Wei jemand, wann die Bewerberzahlen online sind?

----------


## InterAdriano10

Da ich neu hier bin, wei ich nicht genau, wo ich diese Frage stellen soll, aber ich mache mich langsam selbst verrckt:
Anscheinend bin ich mit meiner DN 1,2 nicht ber Abiturbestenquote zugelassen (bei Daisy steht "Es liegt kein Bescheid vor").
Habe als 1.Ortsprferenz fr das AdH Mnster und als 2.Ortsprferenz Hannover angegeben. Auf hochschulstart.de steht nun, dass in Hannover folgende Kriterien gelten: Ortsprferenz 1 ; Note 1,7 ; Rang 426
Bei Mnster steht: Ortsprferenz 1
Da ich Hannover als 2. gewhlt habe, werde ich dort nicht zu einem Vorstellungsgesprch eingeladen? Und was ist mit Mnster, da steht keine Note, also kann ich mir noch nicht sicher sein, ob ich da ein Gesprch kriege?

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

> Wei jemand, wann die Bewerberzahlen online sind?


Das frage ich mich auch, wurde nicht behauptet dass sie gleichzeitig mit den Abibesten- und Wartezeit-NCs verffentlicht werden?

Ich bete, dass HSS mit den 60.000 sehr genau lag  :was ist das...?:

----------


## rockhopper

> Da ich neu hier bin, wei ich nicht genau, wo ich diese Frage stellen soll, aber ich mache mich langsam selbst verrckt:
> Anscheinend bin ich mit meiner DN 1,2 nicht ber Abiturbestenquote zugelassen (bei Daisy steht "Es liegt kein Bescheid vor").
> Habe als 1.Ortsprferenz fr das AdH Mnster und als 2.Ortsprferenz Hannover angegeben. Auf hochschulstart.de steht nun, dass in Hannover folgende Kriterien gelten: Ortsprferenz 1 ; Note 1,7 ; Rang 426
> Bei Mnster steht: Ortsprferenz 1
> Da ich Hannover als 2. gewhlt habe, werde ich dort nicht zu einem Vorstellungsgesprch eingeladen? Und was ist mit Mnster, da steht keine Note, also kann ich mir noch nicht sicher sein, ob ich da ein Gesprch kriege?


Wenn du in der Abibestenquote keinen Platz bekommen hast und nun auf einen Platz im Rahmen des AdH hoffst, wird es so sein, dass du nur in Mnster bercksichtigt werden kannst, weil du Mnster als erste OP angegeben hast. Da man Hannover auch als erste OP angeben muss, wirst du dort aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach im AdH nicht bercksichtigt, weil natrlich erst mal alle Vorrang haben, die Hannover als erste OP angegeben haben. Das ist zumindest mein Stand der Information.  :Nixweiss:  Ich drcke dir die Daumen, dass es in MS klappt!

Um sowas zu vermeiden, habe ich vor der Bewerbung meine Wunschunis ganz akribisch sortiert und geprft, welche Uni ich auf welcher Position angeben muss. Unis, die ich neben meiner Wunschuni auch auf die erste OP setzen musste, habe ich dann entsprechend aussortiert, weil fr mich ja nur eine Uni (Frankfurt) als erste OP in Frage kam. Ich hoffe wirklich nicht, dass es passiert, aber falls du dieses WS keinen Platz kriegen solltest, kann ich dir nur wrmstens ans Herz legen, das beim nchsten Mal auch zu berprfen. Damit ersparst du dir unntigen Frust. Die Infos findet man auch auf der Website von hochschulstart oder auf der Website der jeweiligen Uni (aber das weit du wahrscheinlich schon).

----------


## Stonie7

In Duisburg-Essen, Dresden, Hannover und Jena stagniert der NC bei der Vorauswahl !!!

----------


## InterAdriano10

@rockhopper
Danke fr die aufmunternden Worte, das mit den Ortsprferenzen habe ich wohl selber etwas verbockt. Fr mich kamen eigentlich nur Hannover, Mnster und Dsseldorf in Frage, daher hatte ich bei der Abiturbestenquote die auch in dieser Reihenfolge angegeben. Beim AdH stand allerdings, dass Mnster nur als 1.OP gilt und Hannover auch als zweites gewhlt werden konnte, deshalb habe ich mir nichts Schlimmes dabei gedacht und das auch so gemacht.
Im Endeffekt htte ich beim AdH gleich nur ein Ort auswhlen knnen, nur man hrt immer, dass man sich fr so viele Unis wie mglich anmelden soll...

----------


## fiden

erledigt

----------


## Medinator

> Ja, telefonisch die vorlufige Zusage. Ne Mail gabs heute morgen von der Charit auch schon. 
> Noch nix gehrt


Darf ich fragen welchen Durchschnitt du hattest? Ich hab nichts bekommen, trotz 1,0. 
Naja sonst muss ich wohl aufs AdH hoffen..  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## kleiner_grnling

So also ich war bis jetzt zielmich entspannt und ruhig. Aber wenn man im Bereitschaftsdienst zu viel zeit hat wird man doch kribbelig.
Hat schon iwer Einladungen zu Auswahlgesprchen?!

----------


## doc in spe

Hey Leute, ich hab mich an der Charit in der Abibestenqoute und im AdH beworben. Mir war klar das ich ber die Abibestenquote keine Chance habe habs aber trotzdem gemacht. Jetzt habe ich ber Daisy allerdings keinen (negativen) Bescheid bekommen. Heit das man kriegt nur einen online Bescheid wenn man zugelassen wurde und eine Absage (in dieser Qute) halt nur schriftlich oder wie luft das ?

Ps : Falls die Absagen erst ab dem 14.08 (was ja auch logisch wre....) online sind dann vergesst meine dumme Frage und freut euch einfach weiter ber eure bereits erfolgten oder noch bevorstehenden zusagen ! XD  :Smilie:

----------


## mathematicus

> @rockhopper
> Danke fr die aufmunternden Worte, das mit den Ortsprferenzen habe ich wohl selber etwas verbockt. Fr mich kamen eigentlich nur Hannover, Mnster und Dsseldorf in Frage, daher hatte ich bei der Abiturbestenquote die auch in dieser Reihenfolge angegeben. Beim AdH stand allerdings, dass Mnster nur als 1.OP gilt und Hannover auch als zweites gewhlt werden konnte, deshalb habe ich mir nichts Schlimmes dabei gedacht und das auch so gemacht.
> Im Endeffekt htte ich beim AdH gleich nur ein Ort auswhlen knnen, nur man hrt immer, dass man sich fr so viele Unis wie mglich anmelden soll...


Hannover war im Online-Antrag aber auch die einzige Uni, die man trotz eindeutiger Vorauswahl (1. OP) an anderen Stellen anwhlen konnte. Alle anderen 1.OP-Unis sind ja mit einem entsprechenden Hinweis versehen und knnen auch nur an 1. Stelle gewhlt werden... ich wrd' sagen, HSS hat's verbockt  :Big Grin: 

doc in spe: Ablehnungsbescheide kommen am 14.8. online.

----------


## doc in spe

@Mathematikus : Hahahaha da warst du wohl schneller mit der Antwort als ich mit der Korrektur, trotzdem danke !  :Smilie:

----------


## rockhopper

> Hannover war im Online-Antrag aber auch die einzige Uni, die man trotz eindeutiger Vorauswahl (1. OP) an anderen Stellen anwhlen konnte. Alle anderen 1.OP-Unis sind ja mit einem entsprechenden Hinweis versehen und knnen auch nur an 1. Stelle gewhlt werden... ich wrd' sagen, HSS hat's verbockt 
> 
> doc in spe: Ablehnungsbescheide kommen am 14.8. online.


Ach so, danke fr den Hinweis. Ich hab mich mit H nicht so beschftigt, daher habe ich nur aus dem Bauch heraus gemutmat. HSS hat es ein bisschen verbockt- das stimmt- man kann/sollte im Zweifelsfall jedoch besser nachlesen, wie es die einzelnen Unis handhaben.

----------


## Breena

Mal eine kurze Frage an die, die auch schon eine Zusage haben: Im Zulassungsbescheid bei DaISy ist ja ein Link zum Einschreibungsantrag, allerdings kommt dann bei mir die Nachricht (wenn ich drauf klicke), dass der Link noch nicht oder nicht mehr gltig sei. Muss ich mir da jetzt Sorgen machen oder wird der Link erst am 14. freigeschaltet?

----------


## phagosom

> Muss ich mir da jetzt Sorgen machen oder wird der Link erst am 14. freigeschaltet?


Ich wrde mich direkt an deine Uni wenden.

In meinem Fall funktioniert der funktioniert der Link aus dem pdf. heraus (Zahni, Uni Kiel). Die Frist fr die Anmeldung endet fr mich schon am 17.08.12, obwohl im Zulassungbescheid grundstzlich der Zeitraum 14.08. bis 22.08. angegeben ist.

----------


## Joyanne

Ach Mann, ich htte auch gerne schon jetzt ne Zusage  :Big Grin: 
Wei eigentlich jemand ob es fr die Abibestenquote ein Nachrckverfahren gibt? Klar ist es unwahrscheinlich dass jemand seinen Platz nicht annehmen mchte, schlielich nimmt man dann ja nicht mehr am AdH teil... Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich quasi aus Spa ber die Abibestenquote fr nen Medizinstudienplatz in Berlin beworben obwohl er NIE vorhatte Medizin zu studieren und eigentlich etwas ganz anderes machen will und auch macht. Offenbar wollte er nur zeigen dass er mit seinen 800+ Punkten alles studieren kann was er will... jetzt hat er ne Zulassung bekommen, nimmt den Platz ->natrlich<- nicht an und ich frage mich ob die NCs bei der Abibestenquote nur so hoch sind weil es noch mehr Leute gibt die sowas machen  :Frown: 
Irgendjemand hat jetzt vielleicht keine Zulassung fr Berlin erhalten nur weil mein Bekannter seinem Ego schmeicheln musste. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab weder was gegen ihn persnlich noch gegen Leute mit nem tollen Abitur, aber DAS finde ich einfach falsch, eben weil ich glaube dass der Platz ber die Abibestenquote jetzt einfach unbesetzt bleibt...

----------


## doc in spe

Soweit ich wei fallen alle in der Abibestenqoute oder Wartezeitqoute nicht besetzten Pltze der AdH-Qoute zu, die Pltze gehen also nicht einfach verloren.

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

So ist es.....und alle Pltze die im ADH nicht angenommen werden, gehen ins Nachrckverfahren, d.h. kein Nachrckverfahren in der Abiquote

----------


## iMario

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den verlosten Teilstudienpltzen aus? 
Die werden ja im Rahmen der Wartezeitquote unter allen vergeben, die die betroffenen Orte gewhlt haben, bzw. auch einer Zulassung an anderen Studienorten zugestimmt haben. Das heit doch dann folglich, wenn man bislang noch keinen Bescheid im Anton hat, dass man kein Losglck hatte?

----------


## Medikean

Welche Uni denn? Bei mir gibts beispielsweise keinen Link, ich hab die Unterlagen mit der Post bekommen und muss mit diesen am 15. in der Uni vorbeischauen.

----------


## Medikean

^ nevermind, irgendwas ging hier schief

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@iMario Bescheide ber Teilstudienpltze gibt es erst am 12.10.

----------


## crazykid33

Sicher?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jup, hab hochschulstart ne Mail geschrieben und die haben den 12.10. genannt.

----------


## Zooey

Hi  :Smilie:  Eine Verstndnisfrage: Unter meinen 6 angegebenen Unis ist Oldenburg (OP 1) die einzige, die Auswahlgesprche durchfhrt. Wenn ich dort nicht eingeladen werde, erhalte ich dann eine eventuelle Zulassung bereits in der ersten Stufe, also am 3. September oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

----------


## LeaMia

Juchuhh! Oldenburg  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Ich dachte schon, ich bin alleine hier  :Smilie:

----------


## phagosom

> Unter meinen 6 angegebenen Unis ist Oldenburg (OP 1) die einzige, die Auswahlgesprche durchfhrt. Wenn ich dort nicht eingeladen werde, erhalte ich dann eine eventuelle Zulassung bereits in der ersten Stufe, also am 3. September oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


Ja, du solltest einen Bescheid bekommen. Auf das Ergebnis eines Auswahlgesprches bist du ja nicht angewiesen. Nach numerischen Kriterien haben alle anderen deiner Unis eine Auswahl schon getroffen.

----------


## lina92

also angenommen man bekommt eine einladung von einer universitt die man an OP 1 gesetzt hat, heit das dann, dass man trotzdem von anderen hochschulen anfang september bescheide bekommen kann?

----------


## phagosom

> also angenommen man bekommt eine einladung von einer universitt die man an OP 1 gesetzt hat, heit das dann, dass man trotzdem von anderen hochschulen anfang september bescheide bekommen kann?


Das nicht. Es wird gewartet, ob du nach dem AWG der OP-1-Uni den Studienplatz bekommst. Falls nicht, kommt der Bescheid fr eine der nachfolgenden Uni zum zweiten AdH-Termin. Falls ja, wird an einer deiner anderen Wunsch-Uni ein Platz fr einen anderen Kandidaten frei.

----------


## lina92

ach jetzt versteh ichs! hatte immer sorge, dass ich dann zu einem awg eingeladen werde und dann- falls ich durch das awg keinen platz bekomme- keine chance mehr habe bei den anderen angegebenen unis nen platz mglicherweise zu kriegen. 
danke! nun ein wenig beruhigt ;)

----------


## InterAdriano10

Kann mir einer kurz klar machen, was es bedeutet, wenn bei einer Uni "nein" steht frs AdH? Ich habe Dsseldorf als OP3. Heit "nein", dass kein Auswahlverfahren stattfindet und man einfach wie bei der Abiturbestenquote die mit der besten Durchschnittsnote nimmt?
OP1 ist bei mir Mnster, aber ich habe die Befrchtung, dass ich da nicht durchkomme. Knnte ich dann noch irgendwie in Dsseldorf reinkommen?

----------


## phagosom

> Ich habe Dsseldorf als OP3. Heit "nein", dass kein Auswahlverfahren stattfindet und man einfach wie bei der Abiturbestenquote die mit der besten Durchschnittsnote nimmt?


Das "Nein" bedeutet, dass die betreffenden Unis keine Vorauswahl z.B. nach dem Rang der Ortsprferenz oder der DN vornehmen. Manche Unis whlen nur Bewerber aus, die die Uni an erster OP nennen, oder eine bestimmte DN nicht berschreiten, etc..

In D kannst du auf jeden Fall reinkommen. Das einzige Kriterium drfte dort die Abi-DN sein.

----------


## InterAdriano10

> Das "Nein" bedeutet, dass die betreffenden Unis keine Vorauswahl z.B. nach dem Rang der Ortsprferenz oder der DN vornehmen. Manche Unis whlen nur Bewerber aus, die die Uni an erster OP nennen, oder eine bestimmte DN nicht berschreiten, etc..
> 
> In D kannst du auf jeden Fall reinkommen. Das einzige Kriterium drfte dort die Abi-DN sein.


Danke fr die schnelle Antwort. Ich warte jetzt erstmal den 14.08 ab...

----------


## MiraHelene

Hallo,
ich bin grad vllig ratlos wegen den Zulassungen. 
Ich habe mich mit einem Schnitt von 1,0 fr einen Platz per Bestnote in Freiburg beworben und ich habe hier gelesen, dass einige schon Zulassungen/Absagen bekommen haben, ich habe aber leider noch nichts erhalten. Bekommt man die per Email oder per Post oder wie?

----------


## phagosom

> Bekommt man die per Email oder per Post oder wie?


Per Mail schon mal nicht. 
Aber in deinem Account (DaiSy) sollte im Falle der Zulassung der Zulassungsbescheid zu finden sein. Bei mir (Zahni in Kiel) war der Bescheid am Freitag gegen 09:30 h bei DaiSy und gestern im Briefkasten.

Ablehnungsbescheide kommen am 14. August (15. August per Post).

----------


## Tim.1

Leute, die Bescheide sind online!  :Gefllt mir!: 
Oh man, ich habe in der Abibestenquote Rang 27 bei Grenzrang 23. Ein wenig rger' ich mich ja... ;D aber immerhin bin ich an allen ausgewhlten Unis noch im AdH. Ich hoffe bei euch ist es auch gut ausgefallen?  :Smilie: )

----------


## lina92

Mensch, um 4 Pltze! Wahnsinn. Dann solltest du ja beim AdH berhaupt kein Problem haben einen Platz zu ergattern ;)
Ich bin auch bei allen genannten Hochschulen fr das AdH zugelassen. Eine Frage: kann es theoretisch passieren, dass man fr manche Hochschulen nicht zugelassen wird oder wie? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, warum man da einen Bescheid fr die Vorauswahl bekommt wenn alles mit der Bewerbung in Ordnung war.

----------


## Tim.1

Ja, manche Unis sortieren vorher schon aus. ich habe zwar fast nur Unis angegeben, die ausschlielich nach Durchschnittsnote ihre Pltze vergeben, aber an 1. habe ich Rostock. Da wird ja eine Zulassungsnote berechnet und man bekommt entweder direkt einen Platz, oder wird zum AWG eingeladen. Letztes Jahr brauchte man z.B. als ZN mindestens 1,8, wer schlechter war hat gleich einen Ablehnungsbescheid fr's AdH erhalten.
In Berlin ist es ja quasi genauso, die gewichten ja auch Abi und Fcherkombination, vergeben dann je nach erreichter Punktzahl direkt Studienpltze, Einladungen zum AWG oder aber eine Ablehnung.

----------


## josie.93

Ich hab auch an erster Stelle Rostock gewhlt  :hmmm...: 
Wisst ihr, wie lange das jetzt noch dauern kann, bis man hoffentlich eine Zusage ber das AdH bekommt?

----------


## lina92

Jetzt verstehe ichs! Danke!
Ich habe Rostock brigens auch an OP 1!!! Bin gespannt, wie dieses Jahr die Grenzen aussehen.

----------


## Tim.1

Na das passt ja hier.  :Smilie: 
Ich hoffe, dass diese Woche irgendwann die Briefe von der Uni verschickt werden... Anfang September sollen ja die Auswahlgesprche sein, also mssten wir ja bald die Termine bekommen. 

josie.93 - Sollte deine ZN sehr gut sein, musst du vielleicht nicht mal zum AWG. Aber ich wei nicht, ob du dann schon am 1.9. einen Zulassungsbescheid bekommst, oder auch bis zum 23. warten musst. ;)

----------


## interessiert94

> Jetzt verstehe ichs! Danke!
> Ich habe Rostock brigens auch an OP 1!!! Bin gespannt, wie dieses Jahr die Grenzen aussehen.


htte nicht erwartet, dass noch so viel andere Rostock nach ganz oben packen  :Aufgepasst!: 
was habt ihr denn so fr eure ZN berechnet?

----------


## Tim.1

1,86. :S In der Oberstufe hatte ich eine nicht so gute Fcherkombination fr Medizin. Und du?

----------


## interessiert94

hab DN 1,3 und komm auch bei der Kombi auf 1,3
also 1,3 ZN, hatte aber auch alle 3 Nawis behalten
frag mich nur grade, ob das schon fr eine Direktzulassung reichen knnte, da in diesem Jahr nur OP1 zhlt

----------


## Tim.1

Wow, eine ZN von 1,3 reicht wahrscheinlich locker!  :Smilie:  Es wre echt verrckt, wenn sie von 1,5 fr eine Direktzulassung so stark ansteigen wrde. Wie du schon gesagt hast, gilt ja jetzt eh nur noch die 1.Orstprferenz. Letztes Jahr waren ja noch einige mit 2./3.OP drin. 
Also ich glaube nicht, dass du dir da groartige Gedanken machen musst.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lina92

@interessiert94: also ich bin da auch der Meinung, dass du dir keinen Kopf darum machen musst. Mit 1,3 bist du sicherlich zugelassen!

Ich gehe mit 1,5 an den Start.

----------


## Mr_T

Hey, da in dem anderen Post keiner antwortet und hier ja anscheinend mehr Leute unterwegs sind muss ich mal dem ganzen sich selbst verrckt machen ein wenig Luft machen. 

Ich habe mich fr die Uni Kiel beworben und bin mit einer DN von 1.3 dabei. Durch 2 mal 15 Punkte in 13.1 und 13.2 kriege ich noch die 0.5 vom Schnitt abgezogen.
Damit bin ich bei 0.8 gewDN in Kiel. Letztes Jahr haben war die Grenze 0.9 gewDN im Nachrckverfahren sogar 1.0. 

Ich bilde mir jetzt ein das die Chancen ganz gut stehen, aber mach mich trotzdem die ganze Zeit verrckt.
Wei jemand hier, ob man auch einen Bescheid bekommt, dass man fr das AdH in Kiel genommen wurde? Oder geht das automatisch, da sie keine Zugangsvorraussetzungen haben.

Lg Tom

----------


## interessiert94

> Hey, da in dem anderen Post keiner antwortet und hier ja anscheinend mehr Leute unterwegs sind muss ich mal dem ganzen sich selbst verrckt machen ein wenig Luft machen. 
> 
> Ich habe mich fr die Uni Kiel beworben und bin mit einer DN von 1.3 dabei. Durch 2 mal 15 Punkte in 13.1 und 13.2 kriege ich noch die 0.5 vom Schnitt abgezogen.
> Damit bin ich bei 0.8 gewDN in Kiel. Letztes Jahr haben war die Grenze 0.9 gewDN im Nachrckverfahren sogar 1.0. 
> 
> Ich bilde mir jetzt ein das die Chancen ganz gut stehen, aber mach mich trotzdem die ganze Zeit verrckt.
> Wei jemand hier, ob man auch einen Bescheid bekommt, dass man fr das AdH in Kiel genommen wurde? Oder geht das automatisch, da sie keine Zugangsvorraussetzungen haben.
> 
> Lg Tom


meinst du einen bescheid, dass du die Vorauswahl berstanden hast (die msste nmlich schon bei hochschulstart stehen) oder, ob du nun wirklich im Adh einen Platz bekommen hast? (was ja erst im Septemer der Fall ist)
mit 0,8 sind deine Chancen auch ganz gut - schlielich sind die Bewerberzahlen insgesamt gesunken

----------


## Tim.1

Ich denke auch, dass 0,8 reichen sollte. 

Ansonsten steht ja folgendes bei HSS: 
"14.August - Bereitstellung und Versand der Ablehnungsbescheide fr die Abiturbesten- und Wartezeitquote. Gleichzeitig werden die Mitteilungen ber die Teilnahmemglichkeiten am Auswahlverfahren der Hochschulen (AdH) verschickt (Vorauswahl). Keinen Bescheid im Vorauswahlverfahren der Hochschulen erhlt, wer ausschlielich Hochschulen beantragt hat, die keine Vorauswahl durchgefhrt haben. Die betroffenen Bewerber nehmen dann automatisch am eigentlichen Auswahlverfahren (AdH) dieser Hochschulen teil."

Dann hast du wohl nur Hochschulen ohne Vorauswahl. Ich habe Kiel an 3.Stelle genannt, sodass es bei auf dem Bescheid erstmal mit drauf ist, aber ich denke mal, dass du automatisch am AdH teilnimmst. 



@lina92: Ist die 1,5 bei dir auch schon die ZN? Dann wrde ich mir auch schon Hoffnung auf eine Direktzulassung machen... ;)

----------


## josie.93

ich hab eine DN von 1,3, aber leider nur eine ZN von 1,7.. war mir fast klar, dass ich nicht direkt von Rostock zugelassen werde. Hab aber heute Post bekommen und wurde zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen  :Grinnnss!: 
Wie siehts bei euch so aus? Ist noch jemand beim Auswahlgesprch in HRO dabei?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Mr_T

Oh, ich hab vollkommen berlesen, dass bei keiner vorhandenen Vorauswahl kein extra Bescheid fr die Teilnahme kommt. Da bin ich beruhigt. 
Vielen Dank fr eure Hilfe.. dann lasst uns mal weiterhin gegenseitig die Daumen drcken und hoffen das es klappt ;)

----------


## lina92

@Tim.1: Ist bei mir die DN. Mein riesengroes Problem ist nur, dass ich echt nicht wei, wie ich meine ZN berechnen soll, da ich in sterreich Abi gemacht habe und das anders benotet wird. Habe einfach mal den DN von den angegebenen Fchern ausgerechnet und mit meinem Abi-Schnitt durch zwei geteilt, und da kommt bei mir 1,6 raus. Ob das jetzt so gewertet wird.. Ich habe keine Ahnung! Deswegen rechne ich auch- wenn alles mit dem Schnitt passt- eher mit einer Einladung zum AWG  :Big Grin: 
Blderweise ist hier in sterreich heute ein Feiertag und ich sitze schon auf heien Kohlen wegen der Post!!!
@josie.93: Gratulation!!

----------


## idlu

Ich kann frhestens am 3. mit Post rechnen  :Frown:  Eher zum 23. hin...was meint ihr wie verrckt ich bin :/ ...
Han zwar keine Uni mit AWG dabei, aber berichtet mal alle, wie das so lief  :Smilie: !
Wnsch da auch allen viel Erfolg  :Smilie:

----------


## Tim.1

@lina92: Oh man, das klingt wirklich etwas kompliziert, aber hoffen wir mal das Beste. :') 

@josie.93: Glckwunsch!  :Smilie:  
An welchem Tag ist dein Auswahlgesprch? Ich bin etwas berrascht, dass es wohl schon jetzt Einladungen gibt, weil mir im Mai (^^) erzhlt wurde, dass sie dieses Jahr am 05./06.09. stattfinden. In der Zulassungsordnung steht: 

"3. Die schriftliche Ladung zum Auswahlgesprch erfolgt zwei Wochen vor dem Auswahlgesprch und geht nur an 
die Bewerber / Bewerberinnen, die bei der Wahl des Studienortes fr Rostock die Ortsprferenz 1 angegeben haben"

Also dachte ich, dass es erst ab nchster Woche losgeht. Leider habe ich auch noch nichts bekommen. Ich bin mit der ZN ja auch ziemlich im kritischen Bereich, aber Hoffnung macht man sich natrlich trotzdem. Vielleicht rufe ich morgen mal im Studentensekretariat an, um Gewissheit zu haben. Eventuell sollte ich mich schon mit meiner 2.OP anfreunden... ;)

----------


## josie.93

ja am 5. September soll das stattfinden.. war auch sehr berrascht, dass ich auf einmal Post von Rostock hatte ^^
Aber ist ja komisch.. Hoffen wir mal fr dich das Beste! Sag dann mal Bescheid, was fr dich herauskam  :Smilie: 
Stellen die eigentlich beim Auswahlgesprch so typische Bewerbungsgesprch-Fragen? Also zB warum Rostock, warum Medizin, usw? Will mich ja irgendwie bisschen darauf vorbereiten  :Smilie:

----------


## interessiert94

wo wir schonmal bei rostock sind: ich kanns grad selbst gar nicht fassen, aber ich glaub ich hab ne vorabinfo fr die direktzulassung bekommen  :Top: 
also da steht jetzt folgendes: 



> Nach derzeitigem Stand des Auswahlverfahrens sind Sie aufgrund Ihres Rangplatzes fr eine Zulassung vorgesehen. Die Versendung der Zulassungsbescheide durch Hochschulstart erfolgt erst Ende September.


Was hab ich da jetzt zu erwarten? Wars das jetzt? Hab ichs geschafft oder kann sich da noch was ndern?

----------


## bugger

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du da keine groe Gefahr mehr lufst rauszufallen^^ Die mssen das nur so verklausuliert ausdrcken, sonst knntest du ja ggf. Rechtsansprche daraus ableiten. Hamburg war da etwas mutiger da stand in meiner Mail



> Wir freuen uns Ihnen mitzuteilen, dass Sie somit direkt ber den HAM-Nat
> eine Zulassung zum Studium der Medizin an unserer Fakultt erhalten werden.


Allerdings knnen die noch ber den Ham-Int regulieren. Macht Rostock nicht auch Auswahlgesprche? Sind die schon gelaufen? 

Mich wundert nur, dass der Bescheid erst in der zweiten Stufe kommen soll, eigentlich knnten sie dir den dann doch auch in der ersten Stufe senden... Anfang September...

----------


## lina92

@Tim.1: Danke!

@interessiert94: Klingt fr mich wie eine vorlufige Zulassung. Darf ich fragen, ob das per Mail oder mit der Post kam?

----------


## warumnicht

@interessiert94; knnt mir auch vorstellen, dass das eine Zulassung ist.. gehrst vielleicht zu den ersten 60%, denn in Rostock sind doch nur fr die letzten 40% AWGs. oder? Und die knnen sie ja nur einladen, wenn sie die Liste schon fertig haben. Bld formuliert. aber ich hoffe du verstehst. wie ichs ich meine. Verbindliche Zusagen  drfen vielleicht erst verschickt werden, wenn alle AWGs gekaufen sind.

----------


## Timo Beil

verbindlich zusagen darf sowas nur hochschulstart

----------


## interessiert94

> @Tim.1: Danke!
> 
> @interessiert94: Klingt fr mich wie eine vorlufige Zulassung. Darf ich fragen, ob das per Mail oder mit der Post kam?


kam per post von der uni
ich mein, wenn jetzt schon die einladungen fr die awg's verschickt werden, steht doch eh schon fest, wer ne direktzulassung hat und wer nicht
evtl. wollten die mir wohl die last nehmen, womit ich mich nun schon vor september auf wohnungssuche begeben kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## lina92

Ich wrde mal im Dekanat anrufen, weil am Ende ist es ja wirklich so und du kannst dich dann tatschlich schon auf Wohnungssuche begeben ;) Was natrlich eine feine Sache wre!

----------


## EVT

warum sonst sollte die uni sich diese mhe machen? ich wrde schonmal nach einer wohnung schauen, aber noch nichts unterschreiben. 
frs 1. klinische hat lbeck auch bei mir freitagmittags angerufen und eine mail geschrieben, damit ich schneller bescheid wusste.

----------


## josie.93

@Tim.1 und lina92: Habt ihr jetzt eigentlich auch mittlerweile Post von der Uni Rostock bekommen?

----------


## lina92

Hallo! Jap, ich habe eine Direktzulassung am Montag bekommen  :Smilie:  

@josie.93: Ich drcke dir die Daumen fr das Gesprch, wre schn, wenn wir im gleichen Jahrgang sind!

----------


## Tim.1

@josie.93: Ich hatte leider kein Glck. Bin zwar genau an der Grenze, aber nicht unter denen, die noch fr die AWGs gelost wurden. Aber dir viel Glck fr's Gesprch, ich habe von Mehreren in Rostock gehrt, dass es eigentlich viel besser kommt, als man sich vorher denkt.  :Smilie:

----------


## FFder1.

Hey!
Von den Leuten, die in Aachen, Kln, Bonn (ber die AdH-Quote) angenommen wurden, knnte mir jemand verraten, bis zu welcher Grenze ungefhr eingeladen wurde.  :Big Grin: 

Habe Hannover (Bewerbungsgesprch!) auf Platz 1 und habe die Vorauswahl berall berstanden, wrde nur gerne meine Worse-Case-Szenarien durchspielen. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, bekamen die, die an einer Uni mit reinem DN-Kriterium angenommen wurden, dies direkt auf dem Schreiben mitgeteilt . Sei dies nicht so, entschuldige ich mich schon mal.

Gre
FFder1.

----------


## mathematicus

> Hey!
> Von den Leuten, die in Aachen, Kln, Bonn (ber die AdH-Quote) angenommen wurden, knnte mir jemand verraten, bis zu welcher Grenze ungefhr eingeladen wurde. 
> 
> Habe Hannover (Bewerbungsgesprch!) auf Platz 1 und habe die Vorauswahl berall berstanden, wrde nur gerne meine Worse-Case-Szenarien durchspielen. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, bekamen die, die an einer Uni mit reinem DN-Kriterium angenommen wurden, dies direkt auf dem Schreiben mitgeteilt . Sei dies nicht so, entschuldige ich mich schon mal.
> 
> Gre
> FFder1.


Noch liegen (offiziell) keine Ergebnisse in der AdH-Quote vor, jedenfalls nicht fr die von dir genannten Unis  :hmmm...:

----------


## OlliDeMan

bekommt man am 3.9. nur bescheid wenn man in seiner ersten OP genommen wurde? ich hab keine uni mit auswahlgesprch oder so angegeben, eigentlich msste dann ja schon alles feststehen!?

----------


## mathematicus

> bekommt man am 3.9. nur bescheid wenn man in seiner ersten OP genommen wurde? ich hab keine uni mit auswahlgesprch oder so angegeben, eigentlich msste dann ja schon alles feststehen!?


Man bekommt aber trotzdem nur einen Zulassungsbescheid, wenn es bei der 1. Uni geklappt hat. Liegt daran, dass ja noch die Leute aus den Listen gestrichen werden mssen, die zB eine Uni mit Auswahlgesprch an 1. Stelle hatten, wo die Ergebnisse dann noch nicht vorliegen ;)

----------


## NatSan

Noch 11 Tage :/

Bedeutet das, dass ich am 3. September keinen Bescheid bekommen werde? Irgendwie finde ich das Ganze immer verwirrender.
Ich habe keine Unis mit AWGs, also msste da die Rangliste doch feststehen, oder?

lg

----------


## kleiner_grnling

Hey jetzt bin ich auch etwas verwirrt.
Ich hatte als erste OP Essen. Bin aber nicht zum AWG eingeladen worden, also schon in der Vorauswahl ausgeschieden.
Damit bleiben nurn och 5 Unis fr mich. Wenn ich jetzt an meiner 2 OP genommen werde kriege ich zum 3.9 Bescheid (oder etwa nicht)?

----------


## timothy007

@NatSan

Wie von mathematicus bereits erwhnt, gibt es am 3. September nur Zulassungen fr die 1.OP. Das liegt daran, dass Leute, dass es auch Bewerber mit einem besseren Abitur gibt, die deine 1. OP als nachrangige OP angegeben haben und deren 1., 2., 3. OP etc. Auswahlgesprche erfordert, deren Ergebnisse noch nicht feststellen. 

@grnling

Bist du in der Vorauswahl gescheitert, erhlst du im Falle einer Zulassung bei deiner 2. OP am 3.9. deinen Bescheid, ansonsten erst am 24.

----------


## Timo Beil

auf hochschulstart zu finden (erste stufe im adh):

"Beispiel 2:
Ulf B. ist an den beiden erstgenannten Hochschulen im Vorauswahlverfahren gescheitert. Die endgltigen Ranglisten stehen zwar noch nicht fest, aber auf ihnen wird Ulf B. nicht mehr gefhrt werden, weil er - sportlich gesprochen - den Vorlauf nicht berstanden hat. Von seiner dritten Hochschule wurde er jedoch ausgewhlt, so dass auch fr ihn das endgltige Ergebnis der Studienplatzvergabe bereits feststeht."

also hat ulf b. in der ersten stufe bereits eine zulassung fr eine uni mit op 3 erhalten, richtig?

----------


## kleiner_grnling

@Timothy 
Danke

@Timo ja htte ich jetzt auch so verstanden.

----------


## EVT

ja, hochschulstart geht ja davon aus, dass du lieber an die 3. op mchtest als 4. oder 5.
daher gibts dafr schon die zulassung, wenn es fr die ersten beiden definitiv nichts geworden ist.

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage zum Auswahlverfahren in zwei Stufen: Ich habe Homburg auf OP1 mit 1,4 gesetzt. Kann ich dann schon am 3. September mit einem Zulassungsbescheid rechnen oder ist es berhaupt mglich, dass ich bis zum 24. warten muss und dann erst einen Bescheid erhalte? Homburg geht ja numerisch vor.

----------


## Timo Beil

hast du noch keine hamnat/int ergebnisse vorliegen?

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

@Timo Beil: Wenn du mich meinst, ich habe mich in H*o*mburg als OP1 beworben, nicht in H*a*mburg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Monsunfisch

@iwishyouaniceday: Typisches Homburg-Hamburg Missverstaendnis, denke ich mal. Um auf deine Frage zurueckzukommen, ich denke (rein subjektive Einschaetzung), dass du schon auf den 3. September hoffen kannst. Mit ein bisschen Glueck bist du dann mit 1,4 schon drinne, aber evtl musst du aufs Losglueck hoffen. Zur Not klappt es dann aber bestimmt am 24., zmdst hoffe ich das fuer dich. Sicher sagen kann das leider niemand. Da sitzen wir, die aufs Adh warten, wohl alle im gleichen Boot  :grrrr....:  Ich druecke die Daumen!

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

@Monsunfisch: Ja, ich hoffe mal, dass ich schon am 3. September nen Bescheid bekomme. Ich denke mal, dass dieses Jahr auch wieder 1,5er genommen werden. Die Bewerberzahlen sind ja im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr deutlich gesunken, und da wurden ja auch noch 1,5er genommen, so dass ich es fr einigermaen realistisch halte, dass es klappt. Wenn nicht, probier ichs einfach im SoSe oder im WiSe 2013. Sptestens dann sollte es aber klappen, da ich dann den TMS machen werden wrde  :Grinnnss!:  Ich drcke dir auch die Daumen, willst du denn nach Homburg?

----------


## Zaphir

Na nimm den TMS aber nicht so auf die leichte Schulter...das kann auch nach hinten los gehen, nur so zur Info im Hinterkopf ;) wollt dich aber nicht demotivieren ;)

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Ist mir schon bewusst, dass der TMS auch nach hinten losgehen kann, aber das ist, wie gesagt, nur der Notfallplan. Ich rechne mehr oder weniger mit einer Zusage in Homburg. Wenn es nicht klappt, dann hab ich halt Pech gehabt. Und zum TMS 2013 ist ja noch ein bisschen hin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Karlos

Auch wenn's es gerade nicht passt : hochschulstart hat ne mail geschrieben...31.8. Sind die Ergebnisse morgens da und man kann anrufen... *panik*

----------


## NatSan

Ah perfekt  :Big Grin:  Das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten  :Smilie: 
Dann werde ich den ganzen Freitag morgen vorm Laptop verbringen.

Ich denke eh, dass sie schon jetzt alles wissen, aber noch nicht damit rausrcken ;) Also noch 7 Tage warten  :Top:

----------


## Karlos

Ich werd vermutlich auch donnerstags abends ne Mail hinschreiben und fragen wie es aussieht und dann die ganze Nacht vorm Pc und auf Antwort warten...die Woche wird sich ziehen wie kaugummi  :hmmm...:

----------


## TimVautksch

Hallo Leute, 

so langsam packt mich die Spannung. Ich hab 1,3 und mein Favorit ist Leipzig. Wird das am 3. September realistisch was? Und wenn nicht (das ist meine eigentliche Frage) heit das Leipzig ist fr mich gestorben wenn ich am 3. September von einer anderen Uni angenommen htte werden knnen? 
Helft mir  :Big Grin: 
Tim

----------


## liz-zy

@karlos: sind dann die ergebnisse auch schon in DaISy? die sind dann dort trotzdem erst am 3.9. online oder? das heit, wenn ich freitag bei hochschulstart anruf, meinen namen etc. sag, knnen die mir schon auskunft geben, ob ich meinen studienplatz hab?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Offiziell sind sie erst am 3.9. in Daisy und am 4.9. im Briefkasten ;) Da der dritte aber ein Montag ist udn sie die Ergebnisse davor ja schon haben, sind sie eben theoretisch schon am Freitag davor da und wenn man anruft oder eine Mail schreibt und einen netten Menschen erwischt, bekommt man schon da Bescheid :>

Schreibt ihr alle eine Mail?  :Big Grin:  Vor dem Anrufen hab ich ja so ein bisschen Angst..  :Big Grin:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Mann, dass die letzten Tagen bei mir so an den Nerven zehren, htte ich nicht gedacht! Ich muss am nchsten Freitag schon anrufen, sonst werd ich wahnsinnig!  :peng:

----------


## liz-zy

also ich ruf an, wofr machen die denn extra ne hotline?  :Big Grin:  und ich glaub bei email ist die chance gro, dass die nicht zurck schreiben..

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Waaah, es ist so nah. xD Angst! Ich wrde so gerne schon am 3. die Zusage haben, aber je nher das rckt, desto weniger glaube ich daran  :peng:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

> Ich wrde so gerne schon am 3. die Zusage haben, aber je nher das rckt, desto weniger glaube ich daran


Ist bei mir genauso, aber ich hoffe es so sehr ...

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Ansonsten zelten vor der Uni!  :Big Grin:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Wre bei mir gar kein groes Problem, ich hab am Freitag Frhschicht auf einer Station des Universittsklinikums, bei dem ich mit grter Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl landen werde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Habt ihr denn Verwandte oder sowas bei denen ihr zur Not unterkommen knntet fr ein paar Tage?  :Big Grin:  Bei mir.. wre eine Freundin in HD, eine entfernte Bekanntschaft in Ludwigsburg und eine gute Freundin eine Stunde von Mannheim entfernt. Aber ich hoffe, dass es NICHT soweit kommt!  :peng:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Ich will jetzt endlich den Bescheid haben, ich halt das nicht mehr viel lnger aus...

Alle mglichen Leute, die mit mir Abi gemacht haben, haben jetzt schon lngst ihren Studienplatz und fragen schon kritisch nach, warum ich noch keinen hab, bis sie erfahren, dass ich ja Medizin studieren will  :Nixweiss: 

@taschentuchgourmet:
Fr den Fall, dass ich woanders als Homburg hinkomme, muss vorerst mal berall ne Jugendherberge herhalten, aber ich denke mal an den Unis hab ich so oder so keine Chance.

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Dann rufst du wohl auch am Freitag schon an?  :Big Grin:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Darauf kannst du aber wetten, ich probier es am Freitag morgen direkt von der Station aus  :Big Grin: 
Hoffentlich klappt es dann, die Enttuschung wr dann umso grer :-/

----------


## Natik92

Man knnte fast schon sagen, dass ich die Minuten zhle bis ich wei, wo ich studieren werde  :Grinnnss!: 
Und deswegen werde ich hochschulstart.de am Freitag vermutlich so lange terrorisieren, bis ich meine Informationen bekommen habe :-P

Ich htte da auch nochmal eine andere Frage: Kann ich mich schon mit dem ausgedruckten online-Bescheid immatrikulieren?

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

@Natik:
Also soweit ich wei sind die Bescheide, die man online einsehen kann, genau dieselben die dann auch einen Tag spter per Post eintrudeln... weit du denn schon, wo du mit grter Wahrscheinlichkeit unterkommen wirst?

----------


## Natik92

Danke fr die Info  :Grinnnss!: 
Im Moment hoffe ich noch sehr, dass es fr mich in Frankfurt klappt - aber sicher bin ich mir natrlich nicht. Ich habe 486 Punkte (wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere). Eigentlich habe ich die Hoffnung zwischendurch schon fast aufgegeben, weil hier aus dem Forum viele Leute mehr Punkte haben...aber als ich erfahren habe, dass sich recht wenige fr Frankfurt beworben haben, beschlich mich das Gefhl, dass es doch klappen knnte  :hmmm...: 
Aber so kurz bevor es ernst wird, zweifle ich natrlich immer mehr daran  :Nixweiss:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

486 Punkte sollten doch fr Frankfurt reichen  :hmmm...:  Ich glaube du bekommst schon am 3.9. deinen Bescheid, mit groer Wahrscheinlichkeit jedenfalls.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mit meiner 1,4 (verdammt nochmal, einen (!) Punkt an der 1,3 vorbei) in Homburg lande, weil ich da aus der Nhe komme. Letztes Jahr htte es ja geklappt, und dieses Jahr sind wohl die Bewerberzahlen geringer, daher hoffe ich dass das reicht  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Natik92

Das wre verdammt cool, wenn ich schon im ersten AdH meinen Platz bekommen wrde  :Love:  xD

Dass man knapp an einer Zehntelnote scheitert, kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur zu gut...aber wenn wir erstmal unsere Studienpltze haben, ist uns das ganz bestimmt total egal  :hmmm...: 
Und mit deiner 1,4 sollte es in Homburg auf jeden Fall klappen. Die Bewerberzahlen sind kleiner, und deswegen denke ich, dass der NC an den meisten Unis stagnieren wird.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bbc69

natik meinst du nicht dass 486 reichen sollten...?
vorletztes jahr waren es etwa 5600 bewerber und 423 punkte haben gereicht.

edit: 429 waren es

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Na das macht doch Hoffnung  :Top: 

Nchste Woche ist zur Zeitberbrckung noch die letzte Woche Pflegepraktikum angesagt, und dann hab ich mir vorgenommen, "die letzten 6 freien Wochen meines Lebens" (Zitat mein Stationsarzt) noch etwas zu genieen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Natik92

@ bbc69: Du machst mir gerade echt Mut!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Wo habt ihr nur immer diese unglaublich guten Informationen her?  :Big Grin:  Darf man fragen mit wie vielen Punkten du ins Rennen gehst? 

Bei mir steht jetzt auch die vorerst letzte Woche der KPPs an...aber einen Monat muss ich leider noch irgendwann machen. Das mit den letzten freien Wochen hrt sich ja sehr viel versprechend an  :Big Grin:  Gut, dass ich nochmal in den Urlaub fahre  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bbc69

den nc hab ich von der hp der uni frankfurt, die bewerberzahl von hss.

ich bin mit 492 dabei und bete mir selbst die ganze zeit vor was ich dir gerade geschrieben habe, hehe...

----------


## timothy007

> Na das macht doch Hoffnung 
> 
> Nchste Woche ist zur Zeitberbrckung noch die letzte Woche Pflegepraktikum angesagt, und dann hab ich mir vorgenommen, "die letzten 6 freien Wochen meines Lebens" (Zitat mein Stationsarzt) noch etwas zu genieen


Naja, so schlimm wirds schon nicht sein. Irgendwann werden die freien Tage kommen, an denen es genug Zeit gibt, den Teil deines Pflegepraktikums zu absolvieren, den du bereits absolviert hast ;)

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

> Irgendwann werden die freien Tage kommen, an denen es genug Zeit gibt, den Teil deines Pflegepraktikums zu absolvieren, den du bereits absolviert hast


Das musst du mir mal erklren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## timothy007

> Das musst du mir mal erklren


Naja, auch an deiner Uni wird es Leute geben, die das komplette KPP noch absolvieren mssen. In den Semesterferien gibt es hierzu auch ausreichend Zeit...und da du einen Teil deines Krankenpflegepraktikums bereits absolviert hast, wirst du dann frei haben ;)

----------


## NatSan

> edit: 429 waren es


Dann sollten meine 453 Punkte evt auch reichen? Hoffentlich wird mir mein Praktikum angerechnet :/

----------


## InterAdriano10

2 Fragen:

1. Beim AdH ist meine 1.OP Mnster. Dort bin ich durch die Vorauswahl gekommen (angeblich ist dies jeder, der Mnster als 1.OP angegeben hat). Die 2.OP spielt bei mir keine Rolle mehr, da ich nicht durch die Vorauswahl kam. Als 3.OP habe ich noch Dsseldorf.
Ich bin nicht eingeladen worden zum Studierfhigkeitstest in Mnster, also drfte ich ja vorher gescheitert sein. Mit 1,2 drfte ich allerdings in Dsseldorf gute Chancen haben. Knnte ich also schon am 3.9 einen Zulassungsbescheid von Dsseldorf bekommen oder ist das eher unwahrscheinlich, weil ich bei der Vorauswahl in Mnster angeblich durchgekommen bin, aber gar nicht eingeladen wurde?

2. Dsseldorf hatte ich als Notnagel gewhlt, da der Ort schon sehr weit weg ist. Wre es vielleicht sinnvoll, ein halbes Jahr lang zu warten und Praktika zu machen (z.B. die fr mich brig gebliebenen 2 Monate KPP) + Erste-Hilfe-Kurse etc., und sich dann einfach zum Sommersemester in Mnster zu bewerben (da lag der NC die letzten Jahre zwischen 1,2 und 1,4, da wre was fr mich drin)?
Oder haltet ihr es fr besser, sofort im Wintersemester zu beginnen und kein halbes Jahr zu "verschwenden"?

Bin fr jede Antwort dankbar!

----------


## bbc69

> Dann sollten meine 453 Punkte evt auch reichen? Hoffentlich wird mir mein Praktikum angerechnet :/


das hoffe ich zumindest mal sehr!
wieso sollten sie dein praktikum nicht anerkennen?

----------


## NatSan

weil ich nicht das richtige formular von der website einschicken konnte...kp ob die das nun anrechnen oder nicht, weil auf meinem wisch steht auch drauf wann ich wo gearbeitet habe...und dieser eine mann von der hotline wollte mir keine auskunft geben :/

----------


## bbc69

rks...darber habe ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht. aber wenn das zeugnis den gleichen wortlaut bzw alle erforderlichen angaben hat sollte das doch keine probleme machen?

----------


## Qin

> den nc hab ich von der hp der uni frankfurt, die bewerberzahl von hss.


Woher hast du denn die Berwerberzahl speziell fr die U Frankfurt? Habe bei HSS nur die gesamte Bewerberzahl gefunden  :Frown:

----------


## NatSan

nunja, warum stellen sie sowas dann extra auf die website? Ich mein, welche daten brauchen die? Name der Person? Name des Krankenhauses? Zeitraum? Was ich gemacht habe? Stempel? Unterschrift? Datum? ^^

----------


## ML24

Sagt mal, ich habe einen schnitt von 1,1 (808pkt.) und beim tms einen standardwert von 110 gehabt, d.h. ich werde in heidelberg wahrscheinlich nicht genommen :Frown: . als zweite OP habe ich freiburg angegeben und als vierte mnchen, weil freiburg ja nur bis zur 2. auswhlt. mittlerweile wrde ich lieber nach mnchen, aber weil ich jetzt freiburg als 2 angegeben habe und da jetzt locker reinkomme, kann ich nicht mehr nach mnchen? Hab ich das richtig verstanden? 

Uuuund meine nchste frage wre :Big Grin: , wenn ich z.B. die zusage von freiburg bekomme und die dann annehme, bin ich dann automatisch aus dem nachrckverfahren fr HD raus? :Frown:

----------


## EVT

ja, wenn du in freiburg einen platz bekommst, ist fr dich das verfahren beendet. 
ich glaube, so lange du noch chancen im nachrckverfahren in hd hast, bekommst du erstmal keine zusage aus freiburg, weil du lieber nach hd mchtest und hss alles fr dich versucht. da bin ich mir aber nicht 100%.

----------


## bbc69

> Woher hast du denn die Berwerberzahl speziell fr die U Frankfurt? Habe bei HSS nur die gesamte Bewerberzahl gefunden


bei hss unter downloads / angebot und nachfrage

----------


## Saphira.

Erstmal zur Erklrung: Wenn du nach der ersten Stufe des ADH einen Platz an der OP2 hast und nicht an der OP1, passiert gar nichts. Du kannst auch keinen Platz annehmen. Nach der zweiten Stufe des ADH (Ende September), wenn die Situation immer noch gleich ist, bekommst du den Platz an der OP2 und kannst den annehmen oder eben nicht, aber du bist aus allen Nachrckverfahren 100%ig raus. Du kannst dich dann also nur noch entscheiden, ob du nach Freiburg willst oder nicht. Wenn du bis dahin eine Zusage von der OP1 hast (also Ende September, 2. ADH) dann kriegst du diesen Platz und kannst diesen annehmen oder eben nicht. Einen anderen Platz kannst du nicht erhalten, schon gar keinen in Mnchen, selbst dann nciht, wenn es OP3 wre und du rein vom NC her drin wrst. Es hngt alles davon ab wo du einen Platz bekommst, und die OP die am weitesten oben steht und dir einen Platz bietet kriegt den Zuschlag. Du kannst dir dann nur berlegen, ob du den annimmst oder noch 1/2 Semester wartest um an eine andere Uni zu kommen...

----------


## bbc69

natsan jetzt mach mich nicht nervs... meine praktikumsstelle hat so ein offizielles lpa-formular als vorlage genommen, aber eben mit eigenem briefkopf etc... das nicht anzuerkennen wre schon uerst kleinlich, oder?

----------


## InterAdriano10

> natsan jetzt mach mich nicht nervs... meine praktikumsstelle hat so ein offizielles lpa-formular als vorlage genommen, aber eben mit eigenem briefkopf etc... das nicht anzuerkennen wre schon uerst kleinlich, oder?


Ich hatte dieselben Bedenken wie ihr und habe gleich mal bei der PDL nachgefragt, da sie nicht das offizielle Formular benutzten, sondern ein eigen erstelltes. Die meinten, dass es bisher keine Probleme gab und wenn das LPA das Praktikum nicht akzeptiert, soll ich im KH anrufen und die klren das dann, da ich das Praktikum im Rahmen des Medizinstudiums abgelegt habe.
Also bei Bedenken einfach mal im KH nachfragen.

----------


## NatSan

> Ich hatte dieselben Bedenken wie ihr und habe gleich mal bei der PDL nachgefragt, da sie nicht das offizielle Formular benutzten, sondern ein eigen erstelltes. Die meinten, dass es bisher keine Probleme gab und wenn das LPA das Praktikum nicht akzeptiert, soll ich im KH anrufen und die klren das dann, da ich das Praktikum im Rahmen des Medizinstudiums abgelegt habe.
> Also bei Bedenken einfach mal im KH nachfragen.



Bei mir war das alles halt recht kurzfrisitg. Aber wenn die lpa formulare verwendet wurden, sollte das ja passen. 
das wird schon alles bei euch ;) und ich lasse mich jetzt berraschen.

----------


## ML24

> Erstmal zur Erklrung: Wenn du nach der ersten Stufe des ADH einen Platz an der OP2 hast und nicht an der OP1, passiert gar nichts. Du kannst auch keinen Platz annehmen. Nach der zweiten Stufe des ADH (Ende September), wenn die Situation immer noch gleich ist, bekommst du den Platz an der OP2 und kannst den annehmen oder eben nicht, aber du bist aus allen Nachrckverfahren 100%ig raus. Du kannst dich dann also nur noch entscheiden, ob du nach Freiburg willst oder nicht. Wenn du bis dahin eine Zusage von der OP1 hast (also Ende September, 2. ADH) dann kriegst du diesen Platz und kannst diesen annehmen oder eben nicht. Einen anderen Platz kannst du nicht erhalten, schon gar keinen in Mnchen, selbst dann nciht, wenn es OP3 wre und du rein vom NC her drin wrst. Es hngt alles davon ab wo du einen Platz bekommst, und die OP die am weitesten oben steht und dir einen Platz bietet kriegt den Zuschlag. Du kannst dir dann nur berlegen, ob du den annimmst oder noch 1/2 Semester wartest um an eine andere Uni zu kommen...


danke fr die antwort. oh mann ich hab vorhin auch mit einer freundin telefoniert, die sich fr zahnmedizin beworben hat, und ihr war das ganze genauso wenig klar. ganz ehrlich wieso muss das alles ber hss laufen? ist doch total bescheuert, wenn man nehmen muss, was man kriegt und nicht mal eine auswahl hat.

----------


## Saphira.

Ja das verstehe ich, mir ging es damals genauso wie dir. Ich bin damals so wie du (vermutlich in ein paar Wochen) an einer Uni gelandet, an die eigentlich nicht hinwollte. Allerdings wre es nicht sonderlich klug gewesen, einfach auf gut Glck ein Jahr lang was anderes zu machen und es dann nochmal zu probieren, da es mit jedem Jahr nur schwerer geworden ist. Ich hab mich dann letztendlich (eher widerwillig als freiwillig) dafr entschieden ins Saarland zu gehen und in den sauren Apfel zu beien. Was soll ich sagen, jetzt drei Jahre spter kann ich im Rckblick nur anmerken, so schlimm war das ganze berhaupt nicht! Inzwischen konnte ich nach dem Physikum sogar meine Uni wechseln und bin jetzt an meiner Wunschuni in der Heimat gelandet. Ende Gut, Alles Gut  :Grinnnss!: ! brigens htte es bei mir ein Jahr spter sogar fr einen Platz direkt an der Wunschuni gereicht (mit dem FSJ-Bonus), aber heute bin ich mir sicher, dass es der bessere Weg war gleich die Vorklinik hinter mich zu bringen anstatt das ganze noch ein Jahr lang vor mir herzuschieben. 
Ich wei jetzt ja nicht, was deine Beweggrnde sind, warum du jetzt lieber nach Mnchen anstatt nach Freiburg oder nach Heidelberg mchtest. Sollte es hier um einen Elitestatus gehen oder um irgendtewas was du allgemein ber die Uni gehrt hast, dann kann ich dir versprechen, dass deine Lehre nicht zwangslufig mit deiner Uni steht und fllt. Ich hab im Saarland studiert, kenne Homburg also in- und auswendig und auch alle Vor- und Nachteile und vor allem die Gerchte. Benachteiligt war ich trotzdem nach meinen Uniwechsel nicht und auch bei meinem Physikum nicht, es kommt nur darauf an, was man selber aus der Situation macht und wie viel man selbst lernt!

Gre!

----------


## hansfritz

> Woher hast du denn die Berwerberzahl speziell fr die U Frankfurt? Habe bei HSS nur die gesamte Bewerberzahl gefunden





> bei hss unter downloads / angebot und nachfrage


ich sehe auch nur die gesamtbersicht:

http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=3963

knnt ihr vllt link schicken?
danke!

----------


## bbc69

hansfritz das ist der link fr dieses jahr oder? die angaben knnen ja noch nicht vollstndig sein

die zahlen vom vorletzten jahr hab ich hier gefunden

edit: grrr das mit dem link krieg ich jetzt nicht besser hin bin mit handy online
hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=1739

ich hab hier die auswahl zwischen der gesamtbersicht und medizin/zahnmedizin/tiermedizin/pharmazie

auf medizin statt gesamtbersicht klicken

----------


## hansfritz

danke!
ich dachte, es geht um dieses jahr  :hmmm...:

----------


## NatSan

Nur noch 4 Tage  :Big Grin:

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Nur noch vier Tage fhlen sich gerade an wie OH NEIN NOCH VIER TAGE.  :Big Grin:  Wieso knnen sie das nicht heute bekanntgeben?

----------


## NatSan

Sie wollen uns halt noch bisschen auf die Folter spannen. Was macht ihr wenn ihr am Freitag ne Person am Telefon habt, die nicht seeeehr kooperativ ist? Auflegen und nochmal versuchen und hoffen, dass ne andere dran kommt?  :bhh:

----------


## EVT

das wrde ich tun. und mglichst frh anrufen, da sind sie noch nicht so genervt^^ und ganz freundlich sein.

----------


## Gefluester

Ich frage mich wie sich die Mitarbeiter wohl auf diese Tage vorbereiten, ist ja eig klar, dass sie den ganzen Tag am Telefon terrorisiert werden...
Ich wnschte ich knnte Gute-Laune-Drops und nen Muffin durchs Telefon schicken  :Grinnnss!:  Hoffentlich komme ich berhaupt durch...

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Auf jeden Fall diese persnliche Nummer bereitstellen, damit sie nicht genervt sind, wenn man die erstmal ne halbe Stunde suchen muss!  :Big Grin: 
Falls ich nur noch genervte Personen am Apparat habe, nenne ich mich einfach Chuanita Sanchez und bedrohe sie mit der mexikanischen Mafia! oder so.

----------


## Goldthwait

Ich warte da lieber bis zum 03.09. Da hat man es dann schwarz auf wei. Das finde ich irgendwie beruhigender  :hmmm...:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Ich werde am Freitag einfach versuchen, hflich und mglichst wenig aufdringlich zu sein. Vielleicht gibt mir ja einer Auskunft?

Das schlimme im Moment ist, morgens bin ich zuversichtlich und gut drauf, am Mittag kommen dann die Zweifel: "Was wenn es doch nicht klappt?" Vielleicht wollen ja dieses Jahr zufllig ganz viele Leute nach Homburg (meine OP1)??? Vielleicht ist dieses Jahr das Abitur einfach deutlich besser ausgefallen als letztes Jahr (auch wenn ich das nicht so recht glauben mag, jedenfalls ist das bei uns definitiv nicht der Fall)??? Ah, ich bin im Moment furchtbar nervs.

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Also viele, die von den Anrufen berichtet haben, meinte ja, die waren ganz nett. Vllt mssen wir uns also keinen pampigen Antworten stellen  :Big Grin: 

@iwishyouaniceday: die Zweifel habe ich auch  :peng:  :peng:  :peng:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

> die Zweifel habe ich auch


Immer gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige hier bin, der nervs rumsitzt und auf Freitag / Montag wartet  :Big Grin: 

So, noch 4 Tage KPP hab ich zu absolvieren. Ich hab mir vorgenommen, noch diese Woche mit den PJlerinnen auf meiner Station Blut abnehmen zu ben, die haben sich netterweise als Opfer bereiterklrt  :Big Grin:

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

> der einzige


Ich dachte ja irgendwie immer, du seist weiblich  :Big Grin:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Auch Mnner knnen nervs werden, wenns um den heiersehnten Studienplatz geht  :Big Grin: 

Ganz ehrlich, wenns nicht so knapp werden knnte bei mir wr ich auch etwas gechillter, aber so sitz ich hier echt rum und mach mir so meine Gedanken was wre wenn...

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Ja, auch Mnner knnen nervs werden  :Big Grin:  Bei mir ist es auch knapp... .__. (also fr den dritten September)

----------


## Medmeddentinspe

Werde auch am Freitag anrufen, hoffe mal sie rcken mit der Info raus! Falls ja, Party on! Mir wrde so ein Stein vom Herzen fallen! Drcke euch allen die Daumen!

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Naja, mal schauen wies denn dann letzten Endes ausgeht... ich hoffe mal mit nem positiven Ende fr uns  :Big Grin: 

Ich werde jedenfalls ab nchster Woche Urlaub machen. Vorher noch schnell das Zeugnis vom KPP abholen und dann ab.

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Viel Spa, wohin gehts? :>
Ich werde nach einer Zusage diese Woche dann eine Wohnung suchen - falls es noch was gibt xD

----------


## bugger

Wohnungssuche in Heidelberg oder Mannheim? Viel Spa^^

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Mannheim wre das dann.  :Big Grin:  Ich habe bis jetzt nicht sooo viel gefunden bzw. wei auch nicht, wie aktuell die Angebote sind. Aber... na ja. Theoretisch msste es ja gehen  ::-oopss:

----------


## aii

Kennt ihr diese Bahncardwerbung oder den Film 13 Semester? So aehnlich erging es meiner Freundin in Heidelberg bei der Wohnungssuche.

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Urlaub im klassischen Sinne hatte ich vor einem Monat schon  :Big Grin:  Daher geht dieser Urlaub "nur" in ein paar Stdte Deutschlands, um Mitabiturienten zu besuchen, die schon weggezogen sind  :Big Grin:

----------


## bbc69

@taschentuchgourmet: hast du schon eine idee in welchen stadtteilen du suchst?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

ich habe bisher eher uninah geschaut. alles was so eine halbe stunde davon entfernt liegt, geht ja problemlos zu fu  :Big Grin:  Deswegen mal Schwetzingerstadt, Neckarstadt und Innenstadt/Quadrate. So gute Ausbeute gab es nicht. Ich war leider nie in Mannheim und wei nicht, wie die Busverbindungen sind. Ansonsten - falls ich dann sonst nichts finde - werde ich wohl weiter raus mssen und dann den Bus benutzen

----------


## In vivo

taschentuchgourmet, in Mannheim fahren hauptschlich S-Bahnen und die Verbindungen sind imho super. Gibt eigentlich nichts, was man nicht gut mit der Bahn erreicht und tagsber fhrt eine Linie meist alle 10 Minuten. =)

----------


## nessii_5

wie ist es denn nachts, gibts da berhaupt noch verbindungen? oder muss man nachm feiern zu fu nach hause torkeln?  :Big Grin:

----------


## In vivo

Nachts siehts ein wenig bescheidener aus, v.a. unter der Woche bei einigen Linien.  ::-oopss:  (Das sollte durchaus bedacht werden, weil wir in Mannheim unsere Zwischenklausuren immer Montags und Abschlussklausuren Dienstags/Mittwochs schreiben  :Woow: )
Am Wochenende fhrt sptnachts ca. alle 1-2 Stunden eine Linie. Ansonsten bleibt einem Torkeln, was ja auch lustig sein kann, wenn man mitten in den Quadraten und nicht weit weg wohnt oder halt Taxi.^^

----------


## bbc69

alles im grnen bereich, die von taschentuchgourmet genannten stadtteile liegen alle gnstig zum heimtorkeln  :hmmm...:

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

gnstig zum heimtorkeln, aber leider nicht zum wohnung finden! Gnark! :Big Grin:

----------


## nessii_5

gut, dass meine wohnung in einem der genannten stadtteile liegt  :Big Grin: 
bin auch schonmal die strecke zu fu in die innenstadt gelaufen - 10-12 min ;) passt also. aber ich bin halt meine nachtlinien gewohnt, die am we alle 15 min fahren und unter der woche 1-2 mal in der stunde  :Frown:  ach naja, ich werds berleben :Smilie: 
und danke fr die info, in vivo!  :Smilie:

----------


## NatSan

mal ne andere frage...ich bin ab donnerstag abend im ausland und wrde hhs gerne am freitag morgen anrufen...es handelt sich ja um eine 0180 nummer. kann ich dich berhaupt erreichen? wenn nein, gibt es da einen trick? ^^

ich hoffe ein paar fachmnner oder fachfrauen knnen mir helfen  :Smilie: 

lg

----------


## hansfritz

probier mal damit:
0231-1081-0

----------


## NatSan

> probier mal damit:
> 0231-1081-0


und dann? ^^ also einmal fr blonde frauen bitte :P

ich bin doof. ich sehe gerade, dass das eine ganz neue nummer von hss ist, denkst du, die leiten mich weiter auch wenn da dran steht: "Unter dieser Telefonnummer oder E-Mailadresse erfolgt keine Bewerberinformation."?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Also nessi, wenn ich erst am 24. Bescheid bekomme, was wohl der Fall sein wird, dann niste ich mich die ersten paar Tage bei dir ein, bis ich eine Wohnung habe!  :Big Grin:  Da du ja in den "guten" Stadtteilen wohnst ;D

----------


## Schwester Esther

Meint ihr die NCs der 1. Stufe werden schon am 31.8. verffentlicht??

Warte ungeduldig... :Traurig:

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Ich glaube nicht. Der 31. ist ja nur der inoffizielle Telefontermin, oder?

----------


## Schwester Esther

Habe an Hochschulstart eine Mail geschrieben, hier die Antwort:




> Guten Tag,
> Die Verffentlichung der Verfahrensergebnisse finden nicht vor dem 03.09.2012 statt.
> _________________________________________
> 
> Gruppe 03



Schade, ich sitze wie auf heien Kohlen...

----------


## Avalox

Dieses Warten macht mich total wahnsinnig.

----------


## TimVautksch

Aber irgendwie ging es doch per Mail schon frher ber seine Platzierung bescheid zu bekommen oder?

----------


## bugger

Das gibt es offiziell nicht, du musst Glck mit dem HSS-Mitarbeiter haben^^... nur Hamburg und Magdeburg haben als Bestechung fr die Studienteilnahme die Ergebnisse vorher verschickt

----------


## Timo Beil

die uni greifswald hat ihre ergebnisse auch schon verffentlicht

----------


## timothy007

Mit 1,2 kein Platz in Kln (1.OP) aber in Ddorf (2.OP)...entsprechend lsst sich sagen, dass der NC in Kln trotz niedrigerer Bewerberzahlen erstmals seit Jahren ansteigt (in den letzten drei Jahren bei je 1,3).

----------


## vfb

Sagt mal, wisst ihr, ob ich eine Zusage fr meine erste Ortsprferenz auch erst am 24.09. bekommen kann? Wenn ich jetzt am 3.9. keine bekomme?

----------


## Qin

Jawoll Zulassung  ::-stud:  ::-stud:  ::-stud:

----------


## graninja

habt ihr gestern eine mail geschrieben und heute schon eine antwort bekommen, oder habt ihr angerufen und es ist schon jemand hingegangen?

----------


## bbc69

gestern geschrieben, gerade eben antwort erhalten!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## graninja

@bbc69: Danke und herzlichen glckwunsch?  :Smilie:  wo hast du denn eine zulassung bekommen? du hast eine bekommen, oder?  :Smilie: 
darf ich auch fragen wann du gestern ungefhr geschrieben hast? haha, ich bin einfach so aufgeregt und ungeduldig. tut mir leid ;)

----------


## graninja

jaaaaaa!!!!!! Zulassung unter Vorbehalt in Mannheim  :Smilie:  mit 59,55 Punkten (nach eigener Rechnung)

----------


## halfbaked

Hi unter welcher Nummer ruft ihr an? Ich versuche es die ganze Zeit unter der 0180-Nr. aus der Homepage.
Meint ihr es geht shcneller wenn ich jetzt noch ne Mail schicke?

----------


## halfbaked

Hi unter welcher Nummer ruft ihr an? Ich versuche es die ganze Zeit unter der 0180-Nr. aus der Homepage.
Meint ihr es geht shcneller wenn ich jetzt noch ne Mail schicke?

----------


## Tap90

schreib ne Mail die antworten in 5 min
aber vergiss nich deine Registriernummer anzugeben

----------


## Tap90

schreib ne Mail die antworten in 5 min
aber vergiss nich deine Registriernummer anzugeben

----------


## bbc69

@graninja

Ja, Frankfurt!  :Grinnnss!: 
Dir ebenfalls herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Gefluester

Ich bin grad am Telefon durchgekommen (01803987111001), ich darf nach Mainz  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zaphir

Email geht echt besser und schneller! Hab meinen Platz in Heidelberg;)

----------


## TimVautksch

Email geht, hab 3.OP bekommen. Naja, bin gespannt auf die Rangliste.

----------


## Timo Beil

> schreib ne Mail die antworten in 5 min
> aber vergiss nich deine Registriernummer anzugeben


also ich warte jetzt schon bestimmt 15 min :P

----------


## Tap90

war auch vor 9 wo ich mei mail geschrieben hab

----------


## whiteunicorn

Was schreibt ihr da in die Email rein? 
"Liebe Hochschulstart, wie schauts jetzt aus bei mir?" oder was?
Auf der HSS-Seite steht, dass sie "arbeitstglich von 09:00 bis 15:00 Uhr" erreichbar sind.
Diese Zeiten mssen ja dann auch fr den Emailkontakt gelten.

----------


## whiteunicorn

Was schreibt ihr da in die Email rein? 
"Liebe Hochschulstart, wie schauts jetzt aus bei mir?" oder was?
Auf der HSS-Seite steht, dass sie "arbeitstglich von 09:00 bis 15:00 Uhr" erreichbar sind.
Diese Zeiten mssen ja dann auch fr den Emailkontakt gelten.

----------


## Gefluester

Gib auf jeden Fall deinen Namen und deine Registriernummer an, dann passt das schon :>

----------


## timothy007

"Sehr geehrter Herr X,

unter Vorbehalt knnen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass in der ersten Stufe des AdH fr Sie eine Zulassungsmglichkeit an der zweiten Ortsprferenz (Uni Ddorf) besteht. Da in der zweiten Stufe des AdH erneut geprft wird, ob Sie sich vorrangig zur 1. Ortsprferenz verbessern knnen, wird ein schriftlicher Bescheid erst am 24.09. an Sie ergehen"

Sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass an OP 2 definitiv nichts mehr schiefgehen kann und es nur noch darum geht, ob ich bei OP 1 noch nachrcke?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

ja :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Brianstorm101

Wei nicht, ob das jetzt schon irgendjemand gepostet hat, aber hier gibt es alles schn offiziell. 
Krass, letztes Jahr keinen Studienplatz und dieses jahr htte es bei mir theoretisch an mehreren Unis geklappt  :Big Grin:

----------


## timothy007

Oh man...Kln 1,2...und ich hab 1,2...und kein Losglck  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brianstorm101

Ach, vielleicht haben sich ja welche auer in Kln auch in Essen, Hannover oder an einer anderen Uni mit Auswahlgesprch beworben und du rckst am Ende dann nach  :hmmm...:

----------


## InterAdriano10

Mal eine ganz dumme Frage, wre es mglich, jetzt noch seine Ortsprferenzen zu ndern? Man hat z.B. schon einen Bescheid aus Aachen (2.OP), kann sich aber noch auf Gieen (1.OP) verbessern. Kann man dann irgendwie so ndern, dass man auf jeden Fall nach Aachen mchte und sich aus dem Auswahlverfahren aus Gieen verabschieden mchte?

----------


## timothy007

Oh man...Kln 1,2...und ich hab 1,2...und kein Losglck  :Big Grin:

----------


## vfb

Hey Leute,
hab heute diese Mail erhalten:

unter Vorbehalt knnen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass in der ersten Stufe des AdH fr Sie eine Zulassungsmglichkeit an der zweiten Ortsprferenz (Halle-Wittenberg)besteht.
Da in der zweiten Stufe des AdH erneut geprft wird, ob Sie sich vorrangig zur 1. Ortsprferenz verbessern knnen, wird ein schriftlicher Bescheid erst am 24.09. an Sie ergehen.

als erste ortsprferenz habe ich Leipzig, wie stehen denn die chancen dort noch einen platz zu erhalten?

----------


## TimVautksch

Wie muss ich das jetzt verstehen? Ich hab 1,3 und will nach Leipzig (OP1), da steht: 90% DN / Test 1,30
Heit das jetzt ich kriege am 24. wahrscheinlich bescheid? Oder heit das dass ich eventuell am 24. bescheid bekommen knnte?!

----------


## vfb

Hey Leute,
hab heute diese Mail erhalten:

unter Vorbehalt knnen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass in der ersten Stufe des AdH fr Sie eine Zulassungsmglichkeit an der zweiten Ortsprferenz (Halle-Wittenberg)besteht.
Da in der zweiten Stufe des AdH erneut geprft wird, ob Sie sich vorrangig zur 1. Ortsprferenz verbessern knnen, wird ein schriftlicher Bescheid erst am 24.09. an Sie ergehen.

als erste ortsprferenz habe ich Leipzig, wie stehen denn die chancen dort noch einen platz zu erhalten?

----------


## lio

> Mal eine ganz dumme Frage, wre es mglich, jetzt noch seine Ortsprferenzen zu ndern? Man hat z.B. schon einen Bescheid aus Aachen (2.OP)


Nein, die Frist ist im Juli abgelaufen. Und du hast hchstens eine vorlufige Zusage, keinen Bescheid aus Aachen  :hmmm...:

----------


## TimVautksch

> Hey Leute,
> hab heute diese Mail erhalten:
> 
> unter Vorbehalt knnen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass in der ersten Stufe des AdH fr Sie eine Zulassungsmglichkeit an der zweiten Ortsprferenz (Halle-Wittenberg)besteht.
> Da in der zweiten Stufe des AdH erneut geprft wird, ob Sie sich vorrangig zur 1. Ortsprferenz verbessern knnen, wird ein schriftlicher Bescheid erst am 24.09. an Sie ergehen.
> 
> als erste ortsprferenz habe ich Leipzig, wie stehen denn die chancen dort noch einen platz zu erhalten?


Hi vfb,

wir haben genau den gleichen Stand! Was hast du denn fr ein Abi? Ich wurde auch in Halle unter Vorbehalt, mchte aber gerne nach Leipzig.

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

@Tim: Frag mal nach, ich denke,d ass alle 1,3-Leute gelost wurden. Vllt hattest du Glck! Ansonsten kommst du bestimmt noch rein bis zum 24. Die Zahlen, die heute verffentlicht wurden, sind ja blo aus der ersten Stufe.

@vfb: Du kannst da schon schauen auf der hss-Seite. Da steht bereits der Grenzrang. Oder nachfragen, wie dein Rang auf der Warteliste ist  :was ist das...?:

----------


## TimVautksch

> Hey Leute,
> hab heute diese Mail erhalten:
> 
> unter Vorbehalt knnen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass in der ersten Stufe des AdH fr Sie eine Zulassungsmglichkeit an der zweiten Ortsprferenz (Halle-Wittenberg)besteht.
> Da in der zweiten Stufe des AdH erneut geprft wird, ob Sie sich vorrangig zur 1. Ortsprferenz verbessern knnen, wird ein schriftlicher Bescheid erst am 24.09. an Sie ergehen.
> 
> als erste ortsprferenz habe ich Leipzig, wie stehen denn die chancen dort noch einen platz zu erhalten?


Hi vfb,

wir haben genau den gleichen Stand! Was hast du denn fr ein Abi? Ich wurde auch in Halle unter Vorbehalt, mchte aber gerne nach Leipzig.

----------


## Rockthaname

> Hey Leute,
> hab heute diese Mail erhalten:
> 
> unter Vorbehalt knnen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass in der ersten Stufe des AdH fr Sie eine Zulassungsmglichkeit an der zweiten Ortsprferenz (Halle-Wittenberg)besteht.
> Da in der zweiten Stufe des AdH erneut geprft wird, ob Sie sich vorrangig zur 1. Ortsprferenz verbessern knnen, wird ein schriftlicher Bescheid erst am 24.09. an Sie ergehen.
> 
> als erste ortsprferenz habe ich Leipzig, wie stehen denn die chancen dort noch einen platz zu erhalten?


Leipzig ist ebenfalls meine 1. Prferenz, schonmal Zweie sind wir die nicht sofort an hchster Stelle eine Zusage haben. Ich seh da eher schwarz, wenn man nicht zufllig seeeehr dicht am Grenzrang steht wird ein Platz unwahrscheinlich. Im 2. AdH kann sich abgesehen von einigen Absprngen der bis dato schon besttigten Zusagen kaum etwas ndern.

----------


## TimVautksch

Oha, das klingt schlimm.

----------


## vfb

Hey ihr beiden Leidensgenossen, ich hab auf meinen TMS gehofft, mit Abi 1,5 und TMS 1,0 also 1,3 nach deren Rechnung 60:40. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

----------


## TimVautksch

Letztes Jahr Abi gemacht, 1,3 . Ich wnsch dir Glck, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja in Leipzig ( oder in Halle ... )
Das mit den Absprngen hat mich nicht ermutigt.

----------


## Rockthaname

Abi 1,5 TMS 1,3. Sprich 1,42 insgesamt, oh Mann wenn vfb nicht einmal einen Platz bekommen hat <:

----------


## vfb

kann ich mir denn da jetzt berhaupt noch etwas ausrechnen? oder besteht nur so ne 1% chance?

----------


## TimVautksch

Legen die so groen Wert auf den TMS? Das wre natrlich (aber auch nur fr mich) fatal.

----------


## Saphira.

Wei zufllig jemand was zur Auswahlgrenze in Tbingen?

----------


## Tim.1

Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann bald in Halle.  :Smilie:  Ich habe es zwar nur an 2.OP, aber bei meiner 1. wurde ich nicht zum AWG eingeladen. Leider gibt Rostock aber erst am 24.9. die Ergebnisse bekannt, weshalb HSS mir so antwortete:

"Hallo, 
unverbindliche Auskunft: Fr den erstgenannten Studienort in der AdH-Quote konnten Sie nicht zugelassen werden.
In der am 3. September 2012 durchgefhrten 1. Stufe des AdH wurden ausschlielich Zulassungen an Bewerber/innen versandt, die bereits zu dem Zeitpunkt an ihrem ersten Studienortwunsch zugelassen werden konnten. Alle anderen Bewerber/innen erhalten in der 2. Verfahrensstufe des AdH am 24. September 2012 einen Zulassungs- oder Ablehnungsbescheid.
Die ermittelten persnlichen Rangplatzpositionen der Bewerber/innen, die am 3. September 2012 noch keinen Bescheid erhalten haben, sind jeweils nur Zwischenergebnisse. Verbindliche Prognosen fr die am 24. September 2012 anstehenden Entscheidungen lassen sich daraus nicht ableiten. Wir bitten daher um Verstndnis dafr, dass das Team von hochschulstart.de vor dem Versand der AdH-Bescheide am 24. September 2012 keine Aussagen zu Ihren einzelnen Rangplatzpositionen macht."

Aber jetzt sind die ja schon die Ergebnisse online und mit 1,1 bin ich in Halle ja drin.  :Smilie:  Rostock geht wohl nur noch, wenn wenige zum AWG gehen, viele trotzdem abgelehnt werden oder sich aber nicht immatrikulieren, oder? 
Eine "dumme" Frage habe ich noch  -  ich sollte doch jetzt ganz beruhigt vom 9.9.-23.9. im Urlaub sein, ohne Angst haben zu mssen, einen wichtigen Brief zu verpassen, oder? Zur Not habe ich ja Internetzugang und eine Freundin wird 1-2x nach Post gucken, aber es ist doch eigentlich unwichtig, oder?


Achja, vor ein paar Posts haben ja einige geschrieben, dass sie mit 1,2 leider nicht in Kln gelost wurden. Ich denke mal, dass es alles in allem trotzdem fr euch gut ausgehen wird!  :Smilie:  Ich habe Kln z.B. an 6.OP und wre ja theoretisch vor euch, sodass "mein Platz" im 2.AdH vergeben wird. Bestimmt haben viele mit 1,1 Kln irgendwo reingepackt oder auch andere 1,2er, die den Platz dann doch nicht annehmen. ich wrde die Hoffnung definitiv nicht aufgeben!  :Smilie:

----------


## Schwester Esther

> Wei zufllig jemand was zur Auswahlgrenze in Tbingen?


Die Auswahlgrenze wei ich zwar nicht, ich wurde jedoch mit 0,8 in Tbingen genommen ::-stud:

----------


## Schwester Esther

> Wei zufllig jemand was zur Auswahlgrenze in Tbingen?


Die Auswahlgrenze wei ich zwar nicht, ich wurde jedoch mit 0,8 in Tbingen genommen ::-stud:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Ist die Registernummer, die man in der Email nennen sollte, die AntOn ID? Oder wo finde ich sie?

----------


## TimVautksch

Wenn du schon einen Abiturbestenquote-Ablehnungsbescheid hast steht sie rechts oben unter Registriernummer. Die Anton ID ist es nicht.

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Hat sich erledigt, ich hab sie auf dem AdH schein gefunden  :Big Grin:  Trotzdem danke. Oh mann bin ich gespannt. Ich hab 1,4 und Homburg auf OP1. Vlt klappt es ja am Montag schon.

----------


## Pherenas

Ich muss jetzt mal ganz bld fragen .. ich hoffe ihr knnt mir helfen:

Hochschulstart mag mich nicht ... oder will mir nix genaues sagen. Deswegen folgende Frage:
An meiner OP 1 konnte ich keinen Platz kriegen .. das hatte ich mir fast gedacht.
An OP 2 bin ich aber laut der angegebenen DN auf hochschulstart  mit meiner DN locker drin ... heit das ich habe diesen Platz sicher? Und kriege dann die Zusage dafr am 24.9? Oder kann sich da noch was ndern so dass der NC doch sinkt und ich rausfalle?

----------


## Pherenas

Ich muss jetzt mal ganz bld fragen .. ich hoffe ihr knnt mir helfen:

Hochschulstart mag mich nicht ... oder will mir nix genaues sagen. Deswegen folgende Frage:
An meiner OP 1 konnte ich keinen Platz kriegen .. das hatte ich mir fast gedacht.
An OP 2 bin ich aber laut der angegebenen DN auf hochschulstart  mit meiner DN locker drin ... heit das ich habe diesen Platz sicher? Und kriege dann die Zusage dafr am 24.9? Oder kann sich da noch was ndern so dass der NC doch sinkt und ich rausfalle?

----------


## idlu

Wo denn, Quin  :Smilie: ?
Ich glaub ich hab auch eine ^^

----------


## Saskia24

Hallo ! Ich habe eine Frage an die Leute, die diese Mail mit der vorlufigen Zulassung bekommen haben. Was fr eine Uni hattet ihr denn an 1.OP? War das eine, die noch Gesprche durchfhrt oder wie? Ich habe nmlich keine Mail bekommen und habe an 1.OP Dresden, wo ich demnchst zum Auswahlgesprch hinmuss.....heit das also, ich konnte an den anderen 5 Unis keine vorlufige Zulassung erhalten? Vielen Dank fr Antworten  !  :Smilie:

----------


## corona*

> Hallo ! Ich habe eine Frage an die Leute, die diese Mail mit der vorlufigen Zulassung bekommen haben. Was fr eine Uni hattet ihr denn an 1.OP? War das eine, die noch Gesprche durchfhrt oder wie? Ich habe nmlich keine Mail bekommen und habe an 1.OP Dresden, wo ich demnchst zum Auswahlgesprch hinmuss.....heit das also, ich konnte an den anderen 5 Unis keine vorlufige Zulassung erhalten? Vielen Dank fr Antworten  !


Eine Mail von Hochschulstart.de haben heute nur die bekommen, die (wie ich  :Big Grin: ) nicht bis Montag abwarten konnten und selbst eine Mail dort hingeschickt haben. Dass du heute also nichts bekommen hast, hat somit rein gar nichts zu sagen ;)

----------


## Saskia24

Puh, alles klar, vielen lieben Dank !  :Smilie:  Man rgere ich mich jetzt, htte ich as blo auch gemacht. Nun darf ich das noch bis Montag aushalten  :Big Grin:

----------


## iwishyouaniceday

Ich hab meine Mail wohl zu spt verschickt. Seit 2 Stunden keine Antwort  :grrrr....: 
Und bei mir ist es so knapp! Ich hab 1,4 und warte auf mein Ergebnis fr Homburg. Knnte klappen, bis 1,4 nehmen sie ja in der 1. Stufe. Kann aber sein, dass noch einige freie Pltze in der 2. Stufe dort hinzukommen und der NC auf 1,5 klettert, da ja viele Homburg als Notanker nehmen.

----------


## Dino111

> Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann bald in Halle.  Ich habe es zwar nur an 2.OP, aber bei meiner 1. wurde ich nicht zum AWG eingeladen. Leider gibt Rostock aber erst am 24.9. die Ergebnisse bekannt, weshalb HSS mir so antwortete:
> 
> "Hallo, 
> unverbindliche Auskunft: Fr den erstgenannten Studienort in der AdH-Quote konnten Sie nicht zugelassen werden.
> In der am 3. September 2012 durchgefhrten 1. Stufe des AdH wurden ausschlielich Zulassungen an Bewerber/innen versandt, die bereits zu dem Zeitpunkt an ihrem ersten Studienortwunsch zugelassen werden konnten. Alle anderen Bewerber/innen erhalten in der 2. Verfahrensstufe des AdH am 24. September 2012 einen Zulassungs- oder Ablehnungsbescheid.
> Die ermittelten persnlichen Rangplatzpositionen der Bewerber/innen, die am 3. September 2012 noch keinen Bescheid erhalten haben, sind jeweils nur Zwischenergebnisse. Verbindliche Prognosen fr die am 24. September 2012 anstehenden Entscheidungen lassen sich daraus nicht ableiten. Wir bitten daher um Verstndnis dafr, dass das Team von hochschulstart.de vor dem Versand der AdH-Bescheide am 24. September 2012 keine Aussagen zu Ihren einzelnen Rangplatzpositionen macht."
> 
> Aber jetzt sind die ja schon die Ergebnisse online und mit 1,1 bin ich in Halle ja drin.  Rostock geht wohl nur noch, wenn wenige zum AWG gehen, viele trotzdem abgelehnt werden oder sich aber nicht immatrikulieren, oder? 
> Eine "dumme" Frage habe ich noch  -  ich sollte doch jetzt ganz beruhigt vom 9.9.-23.9. im Urlaub sein, ohne Angst haben zu mssen, einen wichtigen Brief zu verpassen, oder? Zur Not habe ich ja Internetzugang und eine Freundin wird 1-2x nach Post gucken, aber es ist doch eigentlich unwichtig, oder?
> ...



ich melde mich freiwillig fr deinen platz!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. aber ich werde mich schonmal auf wohnungssuche in meiner 2. OP machen..

wei einer vielleicht, ob der NC sogar mal gesunken ist durch das 2. AdH ? oder handelt sich stets um eine sehr geringe anzahl, dass man extrem viel glck haben muss nah am grenzrang zu sein ?

----------


## medizinbiene

Ich habe heute bei hochschulstart nachgefragt.
 Ich hab Gieen an OP 3 gesetzt und 642,5 Punkte.
 Ich dachte damit wr ich drin. Jetzt habe ich aber nur eien vorlufige Zusage fr Ulm. Und auf der Seite von Hoschschulstart steht bei den Grenzwerten 24.09.
 Steht da jetzt in Gieen noch gar nichts fest oder waren andere einfach besser?

----------


## annima

aber knnen die wirklich sagen du kriegst nur die zulassung fr op2 obwohl 3 4 und 6 notentechnisch auch geklappt htten? eig sollte man doch da auswhlen drfen oder nich?

----------


## taschentuchgourmet

Die von HSS nehmen an, dass du nach deinen Vorlieben ordnest (was ja nicht immer geht, weil die Unis an sich ja schon Anforderungen fr die OP-Liste haben  :Big Grin: ) und du deswegen OP2 automatisch vorziehst. Ist auch organisatorisch mehr Aufwand, wenn jeder zwischen den OPs whlen darf.

----------


## mathematicus

Darf man aber nicht, deshalb gibt es sowas wie Ortsprferenzen ja berhaupt. Bei so einem aufwndigen Verfahren machen die sich da sicher keinen zustzlichen Stress, indem sie einem eine Wahlmglichkeit lassen. Fr jeden, der einen Zulassungsbescheid erhalten hat, endet das Zulassungsverfahren fr das jeweilige Semester...

----------


## fredzi

ich versteh diese Auswahl bei Hochschulstart einfach nicht! Bin ich nun mit einem Abi von 1,3 und einem Ortsantrag bei der Uni Ulm dabei? Oder sind nur diejenigen dabei, die eine Ausbildung und einen Dienst geleistet haben mit 1,3 dabei?

----------


## mathematicus

> ich versteh diese Auswahl bei Hochschulstart einfach nicht! Bin ich nun mit einem Abi von 1,3 und einem Ortsantrag bei der Uni Ulm dabei? Oder sind nur diejenigen dabei, die eine Ausbildung und einen Dienst geleistet haben mit 1,3 dabei?


Ortsantrag spielt im AdH keine Rolle, die 1.3 umfasst sowohl "echte" 1.3er als auch solche, die durch Ausbildung/Dienst/Whatever zustande gekommen sind, da wird dann gelost..

----------


## Stonie7

Frage an die Allgemeinheit:
Ich habe seit Freitag mit einer DN von 1,3 eine vorlufige Zusage an der Uni Bochum, meiner 2.OP, erhalten. Nun habe ich am Dienstag noch ein Auswahlgesprch an der Uni Du-Essen ausstehen. Da ich allerdings lieber in Bochum studieren mchte, ist nun meine Frage:

Kann ich einfach auf die Teilnahme am Gesprch verzichten und erhalte so automatisch den Platz in Bochum?

----------


## Zerrox

> Frage an die Allgemeinheit:
> Ich habe seit Freitag mit einer DN von 1,3 eine vorlufige Zusage an der Uni Bochum, meiner 2.OP, erhalten. Nun habe ich am Dienstag noch ein Auswahlgesprch an der Uni Du-Essen ausstehen. Da ich allerdings lieber in Bochum studieren mchte, ist nun meine Frage:
> 
> Kann ich einfach auf die Teilnahme am Gesprch verzichten und erhalte so automatisch den Platz in Bochum?


Was fr ne Frage, natrlich musst du dann nicht zum AWG, einfach kurz schreiben, dass du ablehnst, fertig. Dann kannste auch nach Bochum..

----------


## Skydi

sag mal werden die bescheide schon um mitternacht online sein? oder erst im laufe des tages?

----------


## abi2012

Bei mir wird das morgen wohl nix mit 1. OP  :Frown: ( (kann gar nicht klappen)
Da ich aber besser bin als die DN meiner 2.OP, die jetzt schon bei HSS steht, msste ich doch eigentlich zu 100 % meine 2. OP bekommen, oder?
Kann man sich unter den Umstnden schon ne Wohnung suchen, oder is das noch zu unsicher?
HSS rckte iwie am Telefon mit nix raus.

----------


## InterAdriano10

> sag mal werden die bescheide schon um mitternacht online sein? oder erst im laufe des tages?


Also bei der ABQ waren die Bescheide so um kurz nach 9 online, soweit ich wei. Ich bezweifle, dass die am Mitternacht online sind. Also noch einpaar Stunden gedulden.

Eine allgemeine Frage:
http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=3946
Hier stehen bei manchen Unis wie z.B. Hannover oder Gieen, dass erst am 24.9 die Auswahlergebnisse vorliegen. Bei anderen Unis wie z.B. Frankfurt oder Freiburg steht ein "H", also drften hochschulstart.de doch schon diese Ergebnisse vorliegen oder? Wenn man also z.B. Freiburg als OP1 hat und durchgefallen ist, kann man doch von seiner OP2 (keine Ahnung, z.B. Kln) schon am 3.9 den Bescheid kriegen?
Oder bersehe ich da etwas?

@abi2012
Also bei mir ist es so, dass meine OP1 (Mnster) einen Test hat durchfhren lassen und ich gar nicht dazu eingeladen wurde, weshalb ich mir zu 100% sicher bin, dass ich da keinen Platz habe. Laut hochschulstart habe ich aber einen Platz an meiner OP2 (Dsseldorf), also mache ich mich schon ohne Bescheid auf Wohnungssuche, weil eine Woche fr Wohnungssuche ist wirklich zu wenig und vor allem zu stressig. Mein Tipp: Wohnung suchen, Besichtigungstermine vereinbaren und dann erklren, dass man erst am 24.9 den offiziellen Bescheid kriegt und erst dann den Mietvertrag unterschreiben kann. Dann hat man (wenn alles gut klappt) eine Woche Zeit fr den eigentlichen Umzug.

----------


## sun.flower

> Kann man sich unter den Umstnden schon ne Wohnung suchen, oder is das noch zu unsicher?
> HSS rckte iwie am Telefon mit nix raus.


Ich wrde dir auf jeden Fall dazu raten, jetzt auf Wohnungssuche zu gehen!! Hast du es bei HSS mehrmals versucht? Oftmals erwischt man dann auf den 2.versuch einen kompetenteren mitarbeiter.. oder zumindest mal einen freundlichen  :Smilie:  Probiers einfach mal, oder schreib ne Mail und geh auf jeden Fall auf Zimmerjagd!  :hmmm...: 

P.S.: Abgesehen von der HSS-Auskunft.. wenn der NC bei bspw. 1,3 liegt und du hast 1,2 bist du 100pro drin. Also nichts wie los!  :Smilie:  und Glckwunsch!!

----------


## sun.flower

> Kann man sich unter den Umstnden schon ne Wohnung suchen, oder is das noch zu unsicher?
> HSS rckte iwie am Telefon mit nix raus.


Ich wrde dir auf jeden Fall dazu raten, jetzt auf Wohnungssuche zu gehen!! Hast du es bei HSS mehrmals versucht? Oftmals erwischt man dann auf den 2.versuch einen kompetenteren mitarbeiter.. oder zumindest mal einen freundlichen  :Smilie:  Probiers einfach mal, oder schreib ne Mail und geh auf jeden Fall auf Zimmerjagd!  :hmmm...: 

P.S.: Abgesehen von der HSS-Auskunft.. wenn der NC bei bspw. 1,3 liegt und du hast 1,2 bist du 100pro drin. Also nichts wie los!  :Smilie:  und Glckwunsch!!



edit: Stimme InterAdriano10 in allem zu!  :Big Grin: 


und @ InterAdriano10: Genau, bei einem "H" liegen die Ergebnisse bereits vor. Wei jetzt nicht was genau du mit "durchgefallen" meinst, aber sollte es was Richtung AWG sein und du wurdest nicht eingeladen, kommt denke ich der Bescheid morgen. Ansonsten musst du noch etwas geduldig sein.. ich wei, ist sau schwer  :Smilie:

----------


## InterAdriano10

> und @ InterAdriano10: Genau, bei einem "H" liegen die Ergebnisse bereits vor. Wei jetzt nicht was genau du mit "durchgefallen" meinst, aber sollte es was Richtung AWG sein und du wurdest nicht eingeladen, kommt denke ich der Bescheid morgen. Ansonsten musst du noch etwas geduldig sein.. ich wei, ist sau schwer


Genau das meine ich. Naja bald sind wir alle schlauer und jetzt versuche ich einbisschen zu schlafen.

----------


## lotte0609

Hey Leute,

Hab mal eine Frage bezglich der Immatrikulation..

Reicht es, wenn man dort erscheint und alle Unterlagen mitbringt oder wie ist das mit der Online-Einschreibung?
Habe versucht mich mit meiner Registriernummer, die auf dem Zulassungsbescheid steht, anzumelden, aber das hat nicht so ganz geklappt, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.. 
Hat das vllt was mit der Frist zur Annahme des Studienplatzes zu tun, die erst am 26.09 beginnt..?
Oder muss ich mich generell nicht online einschreiben?
Wenn doch, kann ich das auch NACH der persnlichen Einschreibung vorort machen?
Fragen ber Fragen, ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Antworten fr mich  :Smilie: 
Schonmal danke im vorraus  :hmmm...:

----------


## Lotte19

> Hey Leute,
> 
> Hab mal eine Frage bezglich der Immatrikulation..
> 
> Reicht es, wenn man dort erscheint und alle Unterlagen mitbringt oder wie ist das mit der Online-Einschreibung?
> Habe versucht mich mit meiner Registriernummer, die auf dem Zulassungsbescheid steht, anzumelden, aber das hat nicht so ganz geklappt, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.. 
> Hat das vllt was mit der Frist zur Annahme des Studienplatzes zu tun, die erst am 26.09 beginnt..?
> Oder muss ich mich generell nicht online einschreiben?
> Wenn doch, kann ich das auch NACH der persnlichen Einschreibung vorort machen?
> ...


Das ist bei jeder Uni anders. Steht bei dir nichts auf der Zulassung?
Bei mir stand genau drauf, wie die Regeln an meiner Uni sind...
Und wenn da steht, dass es eine Frist gibt, dann geht das natrlich auch nur in der Frist...

Einfach mal alles durchlesen  :was ist das...?:

----------


## lotte0609

ups hab vergessen meine Uni zu nennen.. Heidelberg
Nein, auf der Zulassung steht nichts von online einschreiben, nur das man persnlich erscheinen muss.
Jedoch verweisen sie auf eine Internetseite "Bitte beachten sie die Hinweise.." und da steht eben was von der Onlineimmatrikulation, wo ich mich nicht annmelden kann..
Ja, denke auch, dass ich die Frist abwarten muss, aber htte ja sein knnen, dass jemand Bescheid wei, wie das genau abluft..

----------


## Zaphir

Hey Lotte ;)
Also in Heidelberg musst du persnlich erscheinen und deine Unterlagen mitbringen. Warte einfach den schriftlichen bescheid von hss ab. Dann kannst du dich auch online immatrikulieren und das musst du ausgedruckt mit den anderen Sachen wie krankenkasssebescheibigung und Zeugnis mitbringen. Beachte das der tms anscheinend doch nicht als Orientierungstest gilt und du somit diesen Online Test der in baw Pflicht ist machst, ausdruckst und mitbringst.
;) dann bis bald kommilitonin ;)

----------


## Lotte19

> ups hab vergessen meine Uni zu nennen.. Heidelberg
> Nein, auf der Zulassung steht nichts von online einschreiben, nur das man persnlich erscheinen muss.
> Jedoch verweisen sie auf eine Internetseite "Bitte beachten sie die Hinweise.." und da steht eben was von der Onlineimmatrikulation, wo ich mich nicht annmelden kann..
> Ja, denke auch, dass ich die Frist abwarten muss, aber htte ja sein knnen, dass jemand Bescheid wei, wie das genau abluft..



Wenn das auf dem Bescheid steht, dann stimmt das auch.  :was ist das...?: 

Es gibt ja auch noch andere Fcher als Medizin fr die man sich immatrikulieren kann, deshalb wohl die online-Imm....

Und warum sollte jemand mehr wissen, als das was auf den Bescheid steht.
Du hast doch alle Informationen vor dir liegen.

----------


## McMc

Hallo an alle Semmelweis-Studis,
Ich wende mich mit einer persnlichen Sache an euch und hoffe, ihr knnt mir helfen. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem alten Schulfreund, der vor einigen Semestern in Budapest angefangen hat.
Er heit Jrn Petersen, stammt ursprnglich aus Glinde bei Hamburg und hat zwischen 2001 und 2006 in Marburg Medizin studiert. Er hat vermutlich 2006/2007 in Budapest angefangen und msste eigentlich in diesem Sommer abgeschlossen haben.
Kennt ihn jemand von euch? 
Ich (selber mittlerweile Apotheker) bin sein jahrelanger und lngster Schulfreund. Seit einiger Zeit habe ich jedoch leider den Kontakt zu Jrn verloren. 
Vielleicht kann ich das mit eurer Hilfe ndern. 
Also, wre super, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben knnte und mir vielleicht sogar den Kontakt zu Jrn vermitteln kann.

Danke und LG
McMc

----------

